#kubuntu 2005-08-29
<Liquidfire-serve> well
<EasterSunshine> Liquidfire-serve: i thought mandriva was good
<ubuntu> now i use fedora core 3 and mandrake 10.2 (2005 LE)
<Liquidfire-serve> i meant in comperison with windows
<Liquidfire-serve> ;)
<EasterSunshine> Liquidfire-serve: until i used ubuntu
<Liquidfire-serve> comparison 
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell BTJustice about sudo
<Liquidfire-serve> how the heck do you spell that lol
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell BTJustice about root
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Well, I've used Mandriva and RedHat and I like this distro over the previous two
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I'm planning on trying Gentoo someday as well
<Liquidfire-serve> well
<EasterSunshine> isn't gentoo a live distro/
<ubuntu> yeah thnks ill give it a chance :)
<Liquidfire-serve> i'm going to fool around in this easy distro
<Liquidfire-serve> maybe when i know more
<Liquidfire-serve> i'm going to customize other distro's
<ubuntu> how long hav u been using linux
<Liquidfire-serve> who me ?
<BTJustice> EasterSunshine:  That only deals with Gnome
<ubuntu> yes
<Liquidfire-serve> 1 week
<Liquidfire-serve> lol
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: nope, works on kde as well
<Liquidfire-serve> 1-2 weeks
<ubuntu> yeah 
<Liquidfire-serve> but I can see myself as fast learner
<Liquidfire-serve> and linux is a new experience for me
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: prepend root commands with sudo, and use sudo bash to bring a root sheel
<Liquidfire-serve> and i like to learn :>
<ubuntu> me too its been about 2 months now and im kinda stuck on mandrake 
<ubuntu> im installing slackware 10.1 now 
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Ouch
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Powerful, but not exactly user friendly
<ubuntu> yeah 3rd try is a charm
<ubuntu> i found out th hard way 
<EasterSunshine> i tried fedora once omg it was horrible beyond explanation...
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> EasterSunshine: How come?
<EasterSunshine> well not horrible, thats too harsh a word for a free operating system...it wasn't for me i guess
<ubuntu> yeah i just got done with fedore core 3 and i didnt have any trouble
<EasterSunshine> maybe if i went in and tried it again, i would like it better this time around
<ubuntu> you ever got to www.linuxquestions.org
<ubuntu> good help there
<BTJustice> EasterSunshine: It doesn't work.  I cannot log into KDE with root account.
<EasterSunshine> the root account is disabled, you can enable it, i think that link i sent you explains how
<BTJustice> No, all that does is allow me to change the password
<BTJustice> nothing else
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about root
<ubuntu> me?
<BTJustice> And all the directions I have found deal only with allowing root log into Gnome
<BTJustice> Gnome is gay
<BTJustice> oy
<ubuntu> yeah gnome sucks 
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I think BTJustice just discovered the next slogan for KDE 3.5 :)
<EasterSunshine> argh...you are right...this isn't allowing me to root login to kde...
<BTJustice> "Gnome is gay... OY... OY... OY..."
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: why do you need to root login to kde anyway?
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: theoretically, you would NEVER need to do that
<BTJustice> I want to install ttf foonts and other stuff and I am goddamn sick of sudo commands
<BTJustice> i am not good with the terminal
<BTJustice> i am a gui guy
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: do you know about kdesu?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> BTJustice: You can do that in kcontrol
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> In a normal account too
<BTJustice> i would just rather do it as root
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> You can
<BTJustice> then log out adn log back in as normal user when i am done
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> There's a button in the fonts section labeled "Administrator Mode"
<Liquidfire-serve> !dma
<BTJustice> That's another too...
<EasterSunshine> BTJustice: do `kdesu kcontrol` it will launch a root kcontrol
<chavo> BTJustice, mkdir ~/.fonts
<chavo> cp font.ttf ~/.fonts
<chavo> done
<BTJustice> since i upgraded to kde 3.4.2
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> BTJustice: Control Center -> System Administration -> Font Installer -> Administrator Mode
<Liquidfire-serve> hmm
<BTJustice> I don't have Control Center
<BTJustice> it is gone
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Then just type kcontrol in konsole
<BTJustice> Is ther e a way to put control center back on the menu
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Sure
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Right click on the menu and select Menu Editor
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Then edit to your heart's content
<Liquidfire-serve> test
<Liquidfire-serve> do you see this
<Liquidfire-serve> :o
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> No
<BTJustice> Rogue: Doing menu editor, I don;t see Control Center listed anywhere
<Liquidfire-serve> hmm
<Liquidfire-serve> sorry Rogue_Jedi_Zero 
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Just kidding
<ubuntu> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<ubuntu> <body>to set a <FONT color="red">root</FONT> account after install via the sudo user account<BR/>
<ubuntu> <BR/></body>
<Liquidfire-serve> My internet connection is acting up
<Liquidfire-serve> all slow etc
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> BTJustice: Then add it yourself
<Liquidfire-serve> thought i had a timeout
<Liquidfire-serve> :>
<BTJustice> And also, doing Administrator Mode in Control Center retuirns me to original window
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Yes, but it should have a red outline
<BTJustice> alright alright alright
<BTJustice> i am going too fast.
<BTJustice> first off, using menu editor, how do I re-add Control Center?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> BTJustice: Click on New Item
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Command is kcontrol, in the Name field put in Control Center or whatever you want
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Click on the square to select an icon, then back at the menu editor click Save and you're done
<MasterChief01> Hello, all.
<BTJustice> ok, control center is back (kind of)
<BTJustice> now how do I allow root to log into KDE?
<Liquidfire-serve> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<ubuntu> to set a root account after install u can use a sudo user account by opening up a terminal (not as root) and type    sudo psswd root "enter" 
<ubuntu> sudo psswd root
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Why would you want that? You can do everything and I mean EVERYTHING with sudo and kdesudo
<ubuntu> then enter
<ubuntu> then sudo user psswd
<ubuntu> enter
<ubuntu> then enter root psswd 
<MasterChief01> Can anyone help me with getting sound to work?
<ubuntu> and reenter root psswd
<BTJustice> ubuntu: Taht only works for Gnome
* MasterChief01 is new to Linux
<BTJustice> Now I am in the Login Manager as sudo in COntrol Center.
<BTJustice> Can I enable it from there.
<ubuntu> gnome only?
<ubuntu> worked for mandrake using KDE
<BTJustice> That's the bad thing about the Ubuntu Wiki and user guide, it assumes you are using Ubuntu (Gnome).
<ubuntu> Wiki???
<BTJustice> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<BTJustice> Not that I am mad at Kubuntu, but I alsmost want to try a different distro that uses KDE by default and has a lot of help pages about KDE instead of f'ing Gnome.
<ubuntu> mandrake 10.2 does
<ubuntu> you set it up that way your self
<ubuntu> very user friendly
<BTJustice> ubuntu: Yeah I was thinking about trying Mandriva, but it is a big download.
<BTJustice> I was going to get the DVD downlaod.
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> ubuntu: The package distribution is horrible, though
<ubuntu> i got 10.0 10.1 and 10.2 
<ubuntu> i buy the download versions for 17.95
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I last ran Mandriva 2005 LE
<BTJustice> I like Kubuntu, though, it is nice and simple usually, lol
<ubuntu> and got a training cd
<BTJustice> but i do want to log into KDE as root.
<BTJustice> just to make changes
<BTJustice> then log out and back in as normal user after I am done
<BTJustice> In KDE Login Manager > Users there is a list called hidden which has root and my account and some others with "@" in fromt of them.  Can I simply check the box in front of root and my account so I can log out and log in as root?
<MasterChief01> I'm trying to run the Alsamixer, but everytime I enter the command, nothing happens.
<MasterChief01> Can anyone help me?
<MasterChief01> Any help at all would be appreciated.
<ubuntu> enter,    alsamixer in a terminal
<ubuntu> :))
<MasterChief01> I open the run command window and type that in, but the box vanishes and nothing else appears.
<MasterChief01> BTW, I'm using Kubuntu, so I don't have Gnome yet.
<ubuntu> no sory but not in the command window but in a terminal like konsole
<BTJustice> So can I enable root to log into KDE or not?
<chavo> BTJustice, go ahead, then you can learn the hard way why 100000 people are telling you not to.
<MasterChief01> Okay, now that I have it open, how do I get my Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS working?  Are you familiar with that card?
<ubuntu> no im not sory try www.linuxquestions.org
<ubuntu> check the fourms
<MasterChief01> Looking there now.
<ubuntu> its a great site
<MasterChief01> I get the feeling I'm going to be looking there a whole lot.
<MasterChief01> Being that this is my first Linux
<ubuntu> yeah,hay you got hotmail or yahoo im new too and its always fun when you no your not the only one that dont know JACK $H!T
<ubuntu> iv been using for abt 2 mo's now 
<MasterChief01> My AIM name is RawSteelUT, my email is RawSteelUT@netscape.net
<MasterChief01> You've got two months more than I.
<BTJustice> So can I enable root to log into KDE or not?
<ubuntu> cool ill mak a net scape acc now 
<ubuntu> any one hear a echo ??
<jpowers> BTJustice: why would you ever do that?
<BTJustice> I tired of explainging why.
<BTJustice> Just how do you do it?
<BTJustice> Gosh even Mepis allows you to log in as root.
<MasterChief01> ubuntu - Hm... I followed the advice I found on the forum, but I still can't hear my CDs....
<jpowers> BTJustice: logging into KDE as root is generally thought of as unsafe so you're not allowed to do it.  
<jpowers> I don't even know how to enable it.
<ubuntu> did you DL the drivers and install them ?
<jpowers> BTJustice: depending on what kinds of changes you want to do, you may be able to do them just fine from your normal user acct (i.e. kdesu kcontrol)
<EasterSunshine> kdesu is like my favorite command ever
<jpowers> I like it too.
<BTJustice> It's funny that Ubuntu/Gnome allows you to do it but Kubuntu/KDe doesn't.
<jpowers> It's not perfect.
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> That's why there are many flavors of Linux. You get to choose yours
<ubuntu> 
<jpowers> I'm sure there's a way to make it work, BTJustice, but I don't know what way that is, as I've never wanted to.
<jpowers> Logging into KDE as root kind of scares me.
<MasterChief01> BRB
<MasterChief01> Back
<ubuntu> you get it workin ?
<ubuntu> what distor r you using?
<MasterChief01> I'm using Kubuntu 5.04
<ubuntu> distro <OOPS
<ubuntu> ok
<MasterChief01> I'm trying to use the advice here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/63/2005/07/4/337513
<MasterChief01> But it's not working, I still can't play CDs
<dominic> Hi, I'm trying to install the german package for kubuntu. need some help.. can somebody help?
<dominic> , testing
<MasterChief01> I see an A with dots, an O with dots and a U with dots
<cem0r> also
<pax> dominic: tried language-pack-de language-pack-de-base language-support-de ?
<dominic> no, not yet. can i install ist with apt-get?
<pax> sure
<pax> sudo apt-get install language-pack-de language-pack-de-base language-support-de
<dominic> ok, i'll try it.
<MasterChief01> Man, I don't get what I'm doing wrong...
<ubuntu> it prob not u man just a configuration issue i'll look around 
<MasterChief01> Thanks... I'm still reading this piece.  Something has to work.
<dominic> worked. now how do i get the task bar from english to german?
<ubuntu> it will work 
<ubuntu> some how
<MasterChief01> Heh, in the meantime, I'll BRB right quick.  Gonna see if at least my onboard will work.
<BTJustice> To log into Kubuntu as root...
<BTJustice> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1565
<Velox> Would anyone happen to know what package the keyboard settings is? Its not loading, so I want to try a reinstall.
<ubuntu> hay i'll look you up on aim i hav to reboot im on a live cd now and i need other files off my HD see ya
<dominic> @pax; thanks for the help. got to go!
<MasterChief01> Okay.... That doesn't seem to be working...
<MasterChief01> Damn it all... BRB
<reagleBRKLN> when i plug in a usb2 ext drive, i would like to be able to access it as a user
<reagleBRKLN> syslog says: udev[9435] : creating device node '/dev/sda1'
<reagleBRKLN> but /bin/ls: /dev/sda1/: Not a directory
<reagleBRKLN> and /media/sda1 isn't created
<reagleBRKLN> unless i have a fstab entry for it, shouldn't it be automagic?
<reagleBRKLN> even with this fstab
<reagleBRKLN> dev/sda1       /media/sda1     auto    rw,user,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<reagleBRKLN> kio says: mount: mount point /media/sda1 does not exist
<reagleBRKLN> if i create that mount point manually, it gives me: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<MasterChief01> Okay, I seem to have system sounds at least.
<MasterChief01> I'm going to assume I need some codec or the other to play CDs
<Velox> reagleBRLN: your permissions seem off at least.
<reagleBRKLN> Velox: how do i make those drives i click/mount from the desktop user writable without manually defining fstab lines?
<Velox> Well, in the umask you have 077...this is OWNER: No permissions, GROUP: read/write/exec, OTHER: read/write/exec
<reagleBRKLN> forgot that line in fstab, i've commented it out complete
<reagleBRKLN> my fstab makes no mention of /dev/sda now
<MasterChief01> Hmmm....
<reagleBRKLN> when i plug the drive in, it still mounts it as /dev/sda1 media:/sda1 whic his fine
<reagleBRKLN> but i have no permissions
<MasterChief01> Can anyone help me try to install a program?
<Velox> Okay, you're trying to mount a USB drive correct? And its showing up as sda1?
<MasterChief01> I'm trying to install RealPlayer 10, but I don't know how to run the executable.
<reagleBRKLN> Velox: yes
<Velox> MasterChief01: chmod +x Real* sudo sh Real*
<reagleBRKLN> MasterChief01: did you try apt-get install realplayer ?
<MasterChief01> Isn't apt-get a GNOME app?
<Velox> And you wish to change the directory correct? Or is it not working.
<MasterChief01> Velox - I type it that way?
<Velox> apt-get is a debian program
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<reagleBRKLN> Velox: apt-get works with k/ubuntu ...?!
<Velox> Seperate lines MasterCheif, sorry for the confusion.
<Velox> reagleBRKLN: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<MasterChief01> So I type it like this:
<MasterChief01> chmod _x Real
<MasterChief01> sudu sh Real?
<Velox> Real* (or the whole name)
<MasterChief01> Okay.
<Velox> I was just using my lazy shortcut.
<MasterChief01> That's in the command window, right?
<Velox> Indeed
<reagleBRKLN> Velox: i've formated the external parition as ext2, i want to read write to it as a user
<MasterChief01> Okay, nothing happened...
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<MasterChief01> Do I include the .bin extension or no?
<Velox> Oops, don't use sh...I need some caffene. I'm tired :\
<MasterChief01> Ok
<Velox> sudo ./RealPlayer10.bin (or whatever it is)
<MasterChief01> Okay, let's try that...
<Velox> sudo ./Real* works too as * is a wildcard
<MasterChief01> Do I do this at the command window on in Konsole?
<MasterChief01> Because nothing seems to be happening at the command window...
<Velox> Does it just go to the next line or an error?
<MasterChief01> The command window vanishes.  I guess that means I have to go to konsole.
<Velox> Odd.
<MasterChief01> Yeah... I just installed kubuntu a few hours back.  It's confusing. :P
<Velox> Linux can be confusing, especially with no experience.
<martin> yep
<Velox> The mind still boggles at a few things.
<MasterChief01> Hm, I enter the command in Konsole and it says "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: COmmand not found"
<martin> for the desktop focussed ppl we need more wizards and such
<Velox> Use Synaptic, or Kynaptic on KDE.
<Velox> Package manager.
<MasterChief01> Okay, lemmie start up Kynaptic
<Velox> I find wizards a thing of the past.
<MasterChief01> wizards?
<martin> after 1.5 weeks of tuning i finally can see i am happy with my linux installation
<MasterChief01> Okay, Kynaptic didn't show up...
<Velox> MasterChief01: try chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<martin> Must say i ahve a lot of hardware which requires some tweaking like indexing sound cards
<Velox> Then ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin (or sudo before it if it gives "need root" error)
<martin> master: you know, those things which helps you with installing stuff
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<MasterChief01> Goodness knows it would help make switching from Windows easier.
<MasterChief01> And it keeps saying No such file or directory.
<MasterChief01> Nevermind the bin's in my home folder...
<Velox> Are you in your home folder then?
<Velox> Type ls and make sure its there.
<martin> masteR: indeed, but i must say there is good progress. Used RH 6 a few years ago and we've vome a long way
<MasterChief01> martin - You mean it used to be harder on RH6?
<MasterChief01> Velox Just type ls at the Konsole?
<martin> master: yes
<MasterChief01> I get this message: Desktop jre-1_5_0_04-linux-amd64.bin   RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<MasterChief01> And look at that, Kynaptic decided to show this time.
<Velox> chmod a+x Real*
<Velox> ./Real*
<Velox> (with the stars)
<MasterChief01> Just goes to the next line with no message.
<Velox> And it hasn't installed?
<MasterChief01> How do I know if it's installed or not if there's no message?
<MasterChief01> Hello?
<po> MasterChief01 : i'm not an expert but why don't you try this http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#realplay
<MasterChief01> What am I loading?
<po> what?
<Velox> Probably a tutorial
<MasterChief01> Looks like it.
<Velox> *tries to get keyboard settings to work*
<po> another one http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<MasterChief01> Okay, taking a look at these.
<MasterChief01> And while I'm at it, do I need to install a codec of some sort to get my CDs to play?  I can hear some sounds, but not CDs.
<po> i don't remember installing any codec to play cd's
<po> what program do you use to play cd's ?
<MasterChief01> Well I'm trying to use ksCD until I get Realplayer to install and work.
<po> and you have no sound?
<MasterChief01> Well I was able to hear the startup chime when I booted up just now.
<po> wait ... try looking into kMix on the CD volume !!
<MasterChief01> How do I do that?
<MasterChief01> Okay, now we're going somewhere.
<po> you found?
<MasterChief01> No, I'm managing to finally install Realplayer.  Where do I find kMix?
<MasterChief01> Is /home/username/Realplayer a good place to put it?
* MasterChief01 is sorry he has so many issues...
<MasterChief01> Here we are, found kMit
<MasterChief01> Mix
<po> i don't know (sorry i'm not an expert!) ............ k menu -> multimedia -> kmix (i gess)
<MasterChief01> po - You know more than me, so don't sweat it.  I appreciate the help.
<ThxGiving> hi!
<po> thanx
<MasterChief01> Okay, CD volume is set to max.
<MasterChief01> And I find that if you turn on mic boost, you hear the mic all the time...
<ThxGiving> i just did a normal install of kupuntu hoary
<ThxGiving> BUT
<ThxGiving> (well its the first time i logged on with KDE right now)
<ThxGiving> the konsole and kdesu doesnt work
<ThxGiving> konsole: no prompt
<ThxGiving> kdesu "The program su is not found. make sure your PATH is set correctly"
<ThxGiving> i did not change anything at all yet
<ThxGiving> just a clean install from cd
<ThxGiving> su is installed
<ThxGiving> PLEASE help
<MasterChief01> Okay, installed Realplayer, now to get CDs to work...
<cem0r> gone
<MasterChief01> That's funny, the mic boost just died.
<po> ThxGiving : what are you trying to do ? i can't undertand your problem?
<Velox> ThxGiving: begging for help won't work, if we know the answer we'll tell you. You might consider posting on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<MasterChief01> Okay, I need to download a few things to get RP to work it seems...
<ThxGiving> thanx velox
<ThxGiving> @po: i just installed kubuntu.. i log on kde..
<ThxGiving> and start the konsole
<ThxGiving> it doesnt display a prompt
<ThxGiving> just the window and a cursor
<ThxGiving> when i try to start kynaptic (which uses kdesu)
<po> can you type anything in it?
<ThxGiving> kdesu prompts for the root password but says "su not found"
<ThxGiving> no
<ThxGiving> i cant
<ThxGiving> tho i can click thru the menu
<po> click where?
<ThxGiving> the menu of the konsole
<po> but what do you want to launch? kynaptic?
<ThxGiving> konsole
<ThxGiving> the konsole window pops up
<ThxGiving> cursor in left edge
<ThxGiving> but no prompt
<MasterChief01> UGH!
<ThxGiving> this sucks
<ThxGiving> humf
<po> well i have no answer...
<MasterChief01> I have CD volume at max on kMix and still can't play CDs...
<MasterChief01> Hmmm...
<ThxGiving> cant start xterm as well
<ThxGiving> :(
<po> MasterChief01 : try using kaffeine
<MasterChief01> Okay...
<ThxGiving> what the codename for the unstable release?
<ThxGiving> +s
<MasterChief01> Kaffine keeps crashing.
<po> ThxGiving : when you try alt+f2 and then typing xterm nothing happens ?
<ThxGiving> exactly
<po> MasterChief01 : at what point does it crash?
<MasterChief01> When I try to open the CD
<ThxGiving> what is the codename for kubuntu unstable?
<ThxGiving> and its a fresh installation!
<ThxGiving> of hoary..
<Velox> MasterChief01: do you have a soundcard with digital/analog output?
<MasterChief01> Yes, a Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS
<Velox> Aha
<MasterChief01> Aha?
<Velox> Open up a terminal and run alsamixer
<MasterChief01> Okay, I'm on alsamixer
<Velox> Now hit the right arrow over to the Item: Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<Velox> try hitting M
<Velox> It fixed my sound
<Velox> I have an Audigy 2 as well
<MasterChief01> Already done.  And that's the thing, I can hear my mic, but not CDs
<Velox> Hmm...check the alsamixer for any muted lines, like CD
<MasterChief01> Checking
<MasterChief01> No muted lines.
<Velox> So CD says 00?
<ThxGiving> maybe it has to do with the kernel
<MasterChief01> Yes, and the bar is raised.
<ThxGiving> the only thing i did was upgrading the kernel
<ThxGiving> to 2.6.12.5
<MasterChief01> Worth a shot, I suppose.  How do I go about doing this?
<Velox> You might try looking around http://www.ubuntuforums.org first
<MasterChief01> Been there.
<MasterChief01> That's where I first got the alsamixer advice.
<po> MasterChief01 : but does the CD play and you have no sound or it simply doesn't play?
<MasterChief01> The CD plays without sound.
<po> cant you "explore" the cd? (is it "accessible"?)
<MasterChief01> I can access the CD via conquerer, yes.
<Velox> Hmm
<po> you said kaffeine crashed ... you can try installing vlc?
<Velox> It might be the program
<po> just to try
<MasterChief01> Can I find that in Kynaptic?  Where?
<po> i think kynaptic
<MasterChief01> Under where?
<po> try searching there is a search option
<MasterChief01> vlc right?  There's no result.
<Elite2k> hi can someone tell me how to get firefox installed in kubuntu
<MasterChief01> Elite2k - Look for it under World Wide Web in Kynaptic
<Elite2k> thanks
<Elite2k> one other thing is there some type of torrent client installed on here
<MasterChief01> I don't believe so, though it can't be that hard to find one.
<Elite2k> ive installed azurus but doesnt seem to be working :(
<MasterChief01> Well the original BitTorrent has a Linux version, so you can try that.
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> There's also Ktorrent
<Elite2k> yeah
<MasterChief01> Jedi - That too.
<Elite2k> is it listed under the kynaptic
<Elite2k> i mean iun there
<MasterChief01> Well, barring Kynaptic, where can I find vlc?
<ThxGiving> ive got an idea
<ThxGiving> um
<ThxGiving> ppl?
<MasterChief01> Oh?
<MasterChief01> Yes?
<ThxGiving> how can one check out with which version something is compiled?
<ThxGiving> ldd ?
<po> MasterChief01 : maybe you'll have to add extra sources into your source.list file to get vlc through kynaptic
<po> MasterChief01 : have you ever edited your sources.list file?
<MasterChief01> po - THis is my first day with any linux distro, so no.
<Elite2k> MasterChief01: 
<Elite2k> dude
<Elite2k> use xine
<Elite2k> it can play everything vlc can too
<Elite2k> uses less resources as well..
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<Elite2k> let me get u a relly cool link
<Elite2k> hold uo
<MasterChief01> I could do that too.
<Elite2k> up*
<Elite2k> i just installed this today too
<Elite2k> like 3 hours ago
<po> MasterChief01 : yes that could work!
<Elite2k> never used linux before but this is cool
<Elite2k> for n00bs hold up
<apokryphos> =)
<MasterChief01> Hehe, nice to see I'm not the only virgin here.
<MasterChief01> po - What, Xine?
<Elite2k> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/
<Elite2k> go there
<Elite2k> this dude is relly cool he compiled a zip file that has alot of cool stuff in it
<Elite2k> download his ubuntu addon.zip file
<Elite2k> nd do wut it says in the terminal
<Elite2k> to unzip it
<Elite2k> nd install it
<Elite2k> its Very simple
<Elite2k> it has Xine in it also there was a Xine packege in ubuntus downlods from apt-get
<MasterChief01> Okay.  Let me just wait for this to load....
<Elite2k> but that shit didnt work for me
<Elite2k> i dunno why :S
<Elite2k> let me get u another link as well k
<MasterChief01> Well I found a program called xinet in Kynaptic... Dunno if that's the same...
<Elite2k> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Elite2k> there also
<Elite2k> see the stuff in the black boxes
<Elite2k> just cut paste the code in terminal
<Elite2k> it will auto install it
<MasterChief01> Okay.
<Elite2k> its Ez
<Elite2k> i dunno about xinet
<MasterChief01> Though all these assume Gnome, so I'd better get that...
<Elite2k> i am using xine from this mrbass guys site
<MasterChief01> Okay, but first thing's first, getting the gnome packages.
<MasterChief01> BRB guys, gonna grab a drink.
<po> MasterChief01 : maybe you would like to try this before http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<MasterChief01> Okay, loading repositories.
<po> it will add a lot of packages available in kynaptic
<MasterChief01> Well, the site anyway.
<MasterChief01> Okay, BRB in one sec
<Elite2k> po reposotories what are they
<Elite2k> is that like windows update files lists
<Elite2k> in a sense
<Elite2k> like a list of packages available
<MasterChief01> I'm guessing it's a list of servers
<po> Elite2k : yes ... packages that are supposed to be easy to install and uninstall to your linux distribution
<Elite2k> hot hot
* Elite2k this linux stuff isnt that hard.. :D
<MasterChief01> Heh
<MasterChief01> Hopefully as it gets easier more people will be able to come in without the troubles we're having
<MasterChief01> Then it's goodbye MS
<Elite2k> LOL
<Elite2k> well
<Elite2k> right now its osx86
<MasterChief01> Elite - You're a mac user?
<Elite2k> yep
<Elite2k> right now my comp
<Elite2k> dual boots
<Elite2k> using grub
<MasterChief01> Ah, I see.
* MasterChief01 dualboots with WinXP
<Elite2k> winXP. osx86, kubuntu
<MasterChief01> That's a lot of partitions.
<MasterChief01> Big HD?
<Elite2k> yep
<Elite2k> nope
<Elite2k> its a laptop
<Elite2k> 40GB
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<Elite2k> 2ghz
<Elite2k> i wanna compare Battery life
<Elite2k> which os gives me the most
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<Elite2k> ill stick with that :D
<Elite2k> but ubuntu is kewl
<MasterChief01> Yeah, I'm enjoying Kubuntu so far, all things considered.
<Elite2k> man the best part is
<Elite2k> its all configured
<Elite2k> sound video
<Elite2k> usb 
<Elite2k> everything
<MasterChief01> Hehe, indeed.
<Elite2k> i just dont like the browser
<Elite2k> its kewl but i prepfer mozilla
<Elite2k> too much use to it
<MasterChief01> Hehe, same
<Elite2k> prefer*
* apokryphos loves Konqueror
<MasterChief01> Konquerer is much better as a file browser
<Elite2k> with my popup block nd whethear lister
<ThxGiving> does anyone knows about ubuntu kernel patches
<Elite2k> yes
<Elite2k> exactly
<MasterChief01> Thx - Good question
<Elite2k> apokryphos: its a good browser but
<Elite2k> for files it will be better
<apokryphos> Elite2k: faster than mozilla/firefox (starting up and loading pages)
<Elite2k> relly
<Elite2k> can u use mozilla addons in it
<apokryphos> which is my priority. Compability is only getting better with it, too. It does all I want, so it's groovy.
<MasterChief01> apok - I have the opposite effect actually
* apokryphos doesn't believe MasterChief01 :P
<MasterChief01> Heh
<Elite2k> tru
<apokryphos> Firefox takes at least 10 times longer to open
<Elite2k> lol
<apokryphos> less if I've run it recently
<Elite2k> god man
<MasterChief01> Well to open neither is slow
<apokryphos> though Konqueror loads pages easily faster, hands down, too.
<Elite2k> i have been waitin for liek 10 mizn here now
<Elite2k> to get firefox
<Elite2k> from the kynaptic thing
<MasterChief01> Elite - did you commit changes to system?
<Elite2k> wut changes
<MasterChief01> The packages you marked
<Elite2k> changes as in what ?
<Elite2k> yes i did
<Elite2k> its downloading them
<Elite2k> but downloading like alot
<MasterChief01> Ah, so you're at fetch progress right now, right?
<Elite2k> all i wanted was the firefox
<Elite2k> yes
<Elite2k> its downloading
<Elite2k> but taking time
<Elite2k> i have a wirless 5 mb connection here
<Elite2k> :S
<Elite2k> still slow
<MasterChief01> Ah, wireless.
<Elite2k> yeah
<Elite2k> but signal is full
<Elite2k> 100%
* MasterChief01 uses DSL, actually.
<Elite2k> me too
<Elite2k> DSL
<Elite2k> but its wireless
<Elite2k> :D
<Elite2k> ok u no wut
<MasterChief01> Never been a fan of wireless.  Rain screws it up.
<Elite2k> i think kynapatic is updating other files too
<Elite2k> i just looked
<MasterChief01> And, living in Florida, we get rain all the time.
<Elite2k> like openoffice nd stuff
<Elite2k> relly
<MasterChief01> That's a good thing.
<Elite2k> well i am in Canada
<MasterChief01> the updating
<Elite2k> rains here too but not as much snow most of the year
<MasterChief01> Elite - So you get lots of snow? :P
<Elite2k> i never had ne problems with internet
<Elite2k> :S
<MasterChief01> ok
<MasterChief01> oh
<Elite2k> luky i guess
<MasterChief01> Indeed
<Elite2k> odd
<Elite2k> its also the fact that there is more users prob on ur dsl company too
<Elite2k> server prob gets over loaded alot
<MasterChief01> Ah
* MasterChief01 is on Earthlink, never had a problem
<Elite2k> i live in a small town .. 350,000 people
<MasterChief01> Good company, even with no Linux support
<Elite2k> i use www.execulink.com its basically bell.ca re sold
<MasterChief01> ah
<ThxGiving> ok i found the problem
<ThxGiving> when you ever have a konsole with no prompt
<ThxGiving> and kdesu is not working etc
<ThxGiving> its because you did something messy with your kernel config!
<Elite2k> ok time to get this kopete thing wrokin
<ThxGiving> i forgot to compile Unix 98 tty support
<MasterChief01> Goodie, 92% installed.
<ilba7r> i have a problem with deleting a user. I delete him and his group yet as soon as i log in to gdm his name is still there and when i use system>pref>add/del user he is stil there? How can i permenantly remove him?
<MasterChief01> BRB, bathroom
<po> ThxGiving : you found!
<ThxGiving> yes
<ThxGiving> thanks for your help
<ThxGiving> you pushed me in the right direction
<ThxGiving> it was the kernel
<po> mental support ;)
<ThxGiving> right!
<MasterChief01> Okay, this is strange...
<ray_> what is it?
<MasterChief01> My Kynaptic stuff finished downloading, but the selections are still all greyed out...
<ray_> its installing
<ray_> give it a sec
<MasterChief01> Ah.  There really should be a progress window for that... ^^;
<ray_> yes thats why i still use synaptic
<po> MasterChief01 : yes me too
<MasterChief01> Well part of what I'm downloading is a bunch of Gnome stuff, so hopefully I'll be able to give Synaptic a spin.
<MasterChief01> I assume gnome-session is that actual desktop?
* MasterChief01 selected nearly everything under Gnome.
<ray_> oh no
<MasterChief01> Oh no?
<po> MasterChief01 : why did you do that!!??
<MasterChief01> So I can get the gnome desktop? ^^;
<MasterChief01> I screwed up, right?
<ray_> if you wanted synaptic
<ray_> just        sudo apt-get install synaptic
<MasterChief01> Well I also wanted the actual desktop as well...
<ray_> just        sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ray_> or
<ray_> just        sudo apt-get install gnome
<MasterChief01> Ah...
<ray_> brb
<MasterChief01> oops...
* MasterChief01 chalks that up to another newbie mistake...
<MasterChief01> Though... This won't mess up my system, will it?
<ray_> yeah synaptic sucks too.......just use the command line.......way better
<ray_> MasterChief01: it shouldnt but
<MasterChief01> but?
<po> MasterChief01 : i don't think so ... it should still work
<ray_> it might
<MasterChief01> eep...
* MasterChief01 crosses fingers.
<ray_> i think you will be fine
<MasterChief01> Thanks.
<ray_> brb
<MasterChief01> Though I will say kubuntu is pretty good with background applications.
<MasterChief01> The Kynaptic routines aren't effecting my browsing or chatting.
<po> multitasking!
<MasterChief01> Hehe, indeed.
<MasterChief01> And with fewer problems than in Windows it seems.
<po> well sometimes you may have problems as well ... but in my experience fewer problems
<MasterChief01> Well, I can't possibly expect NO problems.  But fewer problems is nice.
<po> yes ... and kubuntu hoary is the first release of kubuntu ... i heard at the begining (when it was released) a few things din't work that well ... but they keep improoving
<MasterChief01> I thought Warty was their first release.
<MasterChief01> And this was #2
<po> yes warty was the first releasy of ubuntu ...
<po> gnome only
<MasterChief01> Ah, so this is the first KDE release.
<apokryphos> yes
<MasterChief01> I see.
<MasterChief01> I'd say they're doing pretty well for themselves.
<apokryphos> Kynaptic is pathetic :P. New package manager for Breezy, which will be much better.
<MasterChief01> As long as it has an install progress window, I'll be fine. :)
<sproingie> aptitude rules over all others
* MasterChief01 nods
<po> apokryphos: for breezy ... like adept? http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<apokryphos> po: correct
<sproingie> i wouldnt mind a nice clicky aptitude though that had a nice resizeable window for the package descriptions
<sproingie> not to mention the ability to search through descriptions
* MasterChief01 listens intently.
<MasterChief01> Hm, funny, there seems to be no option in Firefox to make it the default browser...
<sproingie> MasterChief01: linux has no centralized notion of a "default browser"
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<apokryphos> MasterChief01: the option is in KControl
<MasterChief01> apok - Ah, I see.
<ray_> ok back
<MasterChief01> Hello again, ray
<ray_> hello
<ray_> is your system ok
<ray_> lol
<MasterChief01> I've not exploded yet.
<ray_> good
<MasterChief01> And I have IRC sounds now.
<ray_> how do i get irc sounds?
<MasterChief01> You're using Konversion?
<MasterChief01> Konversation I mean
<ray_> yes
<MasterChief01> Under the settings pulldown select Configure Notifications.
* ray_ grabs a beer
<sproingie> mmm beer
<MasterChief01> You could do that as well, of course.
<ray_> so you just used your own sounds?
<ray_> ???
<ray_> who here likes kde?
<sproingie> i hate it.  hang out here to diss it ;)
<ray_> lol
<MasterChief01> Ray - Well, there are a bunch of sounds available to you, though you can optionally use your own sounds.
<ray_> i always flip flop ........gnome...kde..icewm...xfce...
<sproingie> i hardly ever use the tools of heavyweight de's like gnome or kde
<sproingie> but it's nice to have it when i want it
<sproingie> having thumbnail view in the file selector dialog for example
<sproingie> comes in handy when uploading an image to gmail
<ray_> kde isnt as heavy as gnome.....imho.....although you think it would be
<MasterChief01> ray - Why would you think that?
<ray_> MasterChief01: becuase gnome uses more resources...and seems a tad slower
<MasterChief01> Ah.
* sproingie can't tell the difference, but it's a pretty fast machine
<MasterChief01> I have the same perspective, Sproingie.
<MasterChief01> AMD Athlon64 3400+
<ray_> yeah my system is fast too.....kubuntu boots in like 25 seconds
<sproingie> a mere 3000+ for me
<MasterChief01> Hehe, 64 or just AthlonXP
<MasterChief01> ?
<sproingie> 25 seconds should be considered glacial, really
<sproingie> but linux doesnt put a premium on fast boots
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Hehe, eventually.
<ray_> i got a p4 3.8 ghz 2 gigs of ram
<MasterChief01> And 25 seconds isn't so bad.
<ray_> hey it boots faster than windows does
<MasterChief01> I can get in a Street Fighter match in that. :)
<sproingie> beos booted in 10 seconds on a p2/400
<ray_> yeah but beos is like anchient
<ray_> i cant spell
<MasterChief01> ray - I dunno, for me XP goes the 20-30 second range.
<kalenedrael> i like beos
<ray_> i dont use xp.....but when i did it was way slower than linux
<sproingie> xp boots fairly fast, but explorer.exe is unresponsive for like 20-30 more seconds
<kalenedrael> yes
<Elite2k> wow
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Yes.
<Elite2k> u guyz r running XP slow
<Elite2k> u need the startup tweaker
<Elite2k> boots in 10 seconds for me
<ray_> XP just sucks
<MasterChief01> Elite - Dude, XP's a notorious memory hog
<Elite2k> lol
<Elite2k> so tru
<MasterChief01> You need huge ram amounts to run it.
<Elite2k> i dont mind got 2 GB to spare
<sproingie> MasterChief01: so's linux actually
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Ah.
<kalenedrael> not at all, compared to XP...
<Elite2k> well mac osx86 is good too
<ray_> yeah it boots in 10 seconds but programs are still loading after you see the gui
<MasterChief01> ray - Indeed.
<sorush20> is there a multi protocol file sharing program out there.. that allows Kaza, edonkey, gnutella  
<sproingie> i wouldn't call linux all that slim.  bsd's a little more so, but not terribly
<kalenedrael> yeah, the GUI pops up fairly fast
<sproingie> you want small, try qnx
<kalenedrael> linux is as slim as you want it to be :P
<MasterChief01> qnx?
<MasterChief01> kalenedrael - More like as slim as you are willing to deal with the command line. :)  Personally I want to keep my interaction to the line at a minimum so I don't blow up my comp.
<sproingie> MasterChief01: super tiny microkernel os
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Ah.
<kalenedrael> yes, i suppose
<kalenedrael> though there are very light window managers
<sproingie> qnx is used in a lot of embedded stuff
<ray_> what do you guys think of freebsd and such
<kalenedrael> someone needs to make a graphical system other than X
<MasterChief01> sproingie - I see.
<sproingie> ray_: love it.  would use it if i hadn't stupidly gotten an ATI card
<kalenedrael> X has a LOT of overhead
<kalenedrael> yuck, ATI
<ray_> sproingie: they dont support ati?
<MasterChief01> kal - WHo knows?  Might be a while though, since it seems KDE and Gnome are the defacto standard.
* MasterChief01 has an ATI X800 Pro, actually.
<kalenedrael> yeah
<ray_> i have an ati
<kalenedrael> i like KDE
<ray_> works great too
<ray_> i like linux and kde
<kalenedrael> it's not that 'light', but i don't care so much
<MasterChief01> Nice card, renders HL2 nicely.  That reminds me, I need to find wine...
<sproingie> ray_: more to say ATI doesn't support anything but linux and windows.  and barely linux at that
<MasterChief01> sproingie - So true.
<MasterChief01> How's nVidia about linux support?
<kalenedrael> ATI linux support sucks
<MasterChief01> I might go with them next time.
<kalenedrael> nvidia has great linux support
<ray_> sproingie: so whats a good card to have ndivia?
* MasterChief01 makes a note to get an nVidia card when upgrade time comes.
<sproingie> yep.  it's still closed-source, but they bend over backward to make it work
<kalenedrael> closed source, like ATI, but a lot better
<kalenedrael> yeah
<sproingie> nvidia has accellerated drivers for freebsd too
<sproingie> they even have drivers for opensolaris.  not sure if that's 3d accel or not
<ray_> hmm
<ray_> there are more apps for linux though
<sproingie> ray_: and freebsd will run 'em all
<kalenedrael> the most important part is a libGL that supports hardware acceleration...
<ray_> linux is gaining popularity
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Sounds like they really care about their non-Windows customers, unlike ATI
<sproingie> ray_: often faster than linux itself
<kalenedrael> anyone want to reverse-engineer the nvidia driver?
<ray_> sproingie: i have the freebsd live cd and it works with my ati card
<sproingie> MasterChief01: i think they just have a developer culture that isn't as constrained by corporate wonks
<kalenedrael> linux has drivers for the ATI card, but they suck because they have no hardware acceleration
<MasterChief01> sproingie - There is that.
<kalenedrael> same with nvidia
<ray_> kalenedrael: i have 3d accel
<sproingie> MasterChief01: ati has good engineers, and they probably want to make the drivers as good as they can.  they're probably being hobbled by management every step of the way
<kalenedrael> ray_, yes, but you have the proprietary drivers, too
<MasterChief01> sproingie - I see.
<ray_> kalenedrael: no i dont
<kalenedrael> ?
<kalenedrael> what card, what driver?
<sproingie> there are open source accellerated drivers for ati cards now
<kalenedrael> there are, but only for old ones
<ray_> kalenedrael: ati x300 fglrx driver.....its in the repos
<sproingie> they weren't all that mature a few months ago.  i'm told they're better
<sproingie> kalenedrael: no, the r300 series, that includes the x800 too
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Not from ATI I assume.
<kalenedrael> odd
<ray_> i play all sorts of games with crazy graphics
<sproingie> MasterChief01: reverse engineered, of course
<MasterChief01> sproingie - I see.
<esac> i enabled the nvidia driver, and now my font sizes are a lot bigger, any idea ?
<MasterChief01> esac - Higher resolution?
<sproingie> esac: you might need to change your dpi settings
<MasterChief01> That too.
<sproingie> i think the BinaryDriverHowto has an item on that
<esac> MasterChief01: the resolution stayed the same
<sproingie> ask ubotu in #ubuntu
<esac> sproingie: how do i do that ?
<MasterChief01> esac - Ah
<apokryphos> sproingie: he's here too :)
<esac> ok
<apokryphos> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> hi, apokryphos
<esac> ubotu: binarydriverhowto
<ubotu> somebody said binarydriverhowto was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto or ask !Display !Resolution !ati !nvidia Please use /msg <your_question> to avoid flooding the channel
<sproingie> oh the bot's here too of course
<ray_> if you edit xorg.conf you can add more resolutions
<esac> hmm dont see anything on dpi
<MasterChief01> ray - Meh, I try to keep in my monitor's range, which is 1280x1024
<ray_> and?
<ray_> i thought you wanted to adjust
<MasterChief01> No, I was suggesting that to someone else
<MasterChief01> Sorry for the misunderstanding.
<sproingie> resolution isn't the whole picture
<sproingie> if the font renderer has the wrong values for your DPI, it'll draw your fonts too big
<esac> is there a setting somewhere for that ?
<MasterChief01> You know, that 24-hour notation is starting to bug me.  How do you set the clock for 12-hour notation?
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Ah, I see
<sproingie> which is a welcome change from the usual brokenness of linux fonts in the past
<esac> anybody using google talk yet ?
<sproingie> where it would draw leeeeetle itty bitty fonts
<ray_> google talk?
<MasterChief01> google talk?
<sproingie> google talk?
<ray_> do they make it for linux
<esac> google is running jabber chat servers now or something .. saw it linked off slashdot http://www.smashsworld.com/2005/08/im-on-google-talk-right-now.php
<sproingie> i wonder if that's running on their hello.com stuff
<esac> trying to set it up with gaim right now
<sproingie> they've had IM with hello.com for a while, they just kept it more or less quiet
<sproingie> mostly picasa users who used it
<ray_> what movie player do you guys use?
<MasterChief01> ray - None yet.
<ray_> MasterChief01: why not?
<MasterChief01> Been focused on sound, and now I wanna wait till Kynaptic is finished.
<ray_> MasterChief01: i thought you said you had sound
<MasterChief01> Sound yes, CD playback no
<po> MasterChief01 : kynaptic ins't finished yet?
<MasterChief01> It's still all greyed out.
<ray_> i had to compile and install the newest versions of alsa for my sound to work  : (
<ray_> STILL
<MasterChief01> Ouch.
<po> MasterChief01 : maybe you should update to kde 3.4.2 ...
<ray_> from like an hour ago?
<Velox> I use xine for a movie player.
<ray_> kynaptic is a horrible app
<MasterChief01> po - That doesn't happen in Kynaptic?
<MasterChief01> ray - it seems so.
<Velox> ray_: thats why I left Synaptic when I uninstalled GNOME.
<ray_> yes it happens........but it is still greyed out from when i talked to you like half hour ago?
<po> MasterChief01 : i think you should use synaptic ... kynaptic dons't display konsole errors ... and may still greyed out!
<MasterChief01> Yep
<MasterChief01> po- So I may just be stuck?
<ray_> MasterChief01: it froze.......
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<po> i gess
<po> kill it!
<ray_> KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!
<MasterChief01> Closed
<MasterChief01> Now what do I have to clean out?
<po> start using synaptic ... 
<ray_> MasterChief01: run synaptic
<MasterChief01> Okay.
<EvanCarroll> How do I enable hardware mixing on my sound card, this new mobo has to support it, and yet I can only play on stream at a time
<MasterChief01> Error: Unable to get exclusive lock
<po> it's because you dint' kill kynaptic!
<MasterChief01> I closed the window... WHat else do I need to do?
<ray_> should have killed it
<po> it may still running 
<MasterChief01> po - How do I check?
<ray_> go into term and type........ kill kynaptic
<MasterChief01> I get the following error - bash: kill: kynaptic: arguments must be process or job IDs
<ray_> oh
<po> sudo!
<sproingie> killall kynaptic
<ray_> just do this
<ray_> in term type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and gnome will install
<MasterChief01> sproingie I entered what you told me and it just gave me another line
<MasterChief01> Is that right?
<ray_> yup
<MasterChief01> Then kynaptic is dead.
<ray_> now type in that command i told ya
<MasterChief01> Okay
<ray_> stupid gui package managers
<sproingie> MasterChief01: not sure what kind of feedback killall gives.  that probably means it works
<po> you can use ksysguard (kmenu->system->KSysGuard) to see what is running
<ray_> MasterChief01: is it downloading?
<MasterChief01> Looking through Ksysguard now.
<MasterChief01> ray - I got the error E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<MasterChief01> And yes, Kynaptic is dead
<ray_> MasterChief01: you need to type exacxtly this
<ray_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MasterChief01> There we go
<MasterChief01> Now it's connecting
<ray_> you forgot to type install last time
<MasterChief01> Yep
<MasterChief01> This is going to take a while to get used to.  I'm glad I got you guys to walk me through it.
* MasterChief01 feels the love
<sproingie> i always use aptitude
<gdarel> Afternoon all, anyone know of a GUI video editor?
<sproingie> it's a console app, a pretty good tradeoff between commandline and gui
<MasterChief01> sproingie - I see.  I'll have to look into that when that's done
<ray_> aptitude is cool to
<sproingie> someone was in #ubuntu this morning asking about video editing
<sproingie> free options are ... limited
<gdarel> what are the paind options?
<sproingie> linux goes straight from hobby-horse to super-expensive-high-end without much inbetween
<ray_> untrue
<sproingie> in terms of video editing, that's what i hear
<ray_> oh sorry
<ray_> im dumb
<MasterChief01> Though I am curious.  What happens to all the files that Kynaptic downloaded?  Do I have to delete the caches manually?
<ray_> avidemux is pretty good
<sproingie> MasterChief01: if you're bored, you can.  unless you're tight on space you probably dont have to
<MasterChief01> sproingie - I like to keep as little waste as possible.
<sproingie> MasterChief01: /var/cache/apt/archives would be where the cached packages are
<ray_> MasterChief01: chances are you need a lot of those to install gnome anyway
<MasterChief01> ray - The setup/install of ubuntu-desktop is complete
<sproingie> far as i know apt never prunes the cache
<MasterChief01> sproingie - Ah, thanks
<sproingie> there's probably some setting to change that
<sproingie> but apt configuration is ... hairy
<sproingie> uses some weird notation kinda like bind9
<MasterChief01> hm, access denied.
<ray_> MasterChief01: now if you log out then you can log into gnome
<sproingie> MasterChief01: sudo
<ray_> SUDO
<MasterChief01> Okay, how do I do this in the command line?  What's the command?  Or can I do this in GUI as well?
<ray_> do what
<MasterChief01> the cache cleaning?
<po> gdarel : try here http://kde-apps.org/?xcontentmode=221
<ray_> sudo apt-get clean
<ray_> sudo apt-get clean
<gdarel> HTHANKS!
<MasterChief01> ray_ thanks.
<ray_> MasterChief01: also ........ sudo apt-get autoclean
<sproingie> ray's apt kung-fu is strong
<MasterChief01> Indeed.
<MasterChief01> VERY strong indeed.
<MasterChief01> BRB, logging out and in again.
<po> will MasterChief01 know how to use gnome?
<sproingie> stay tuned
<sproingie> same halo time ... same halo irc channel
* sproingie thwaps himself upside the head
<po> :)
<sproingie> i keep reading "master chief" as "master chef"
<sproingie> i'd love to see a mod for halo that turns him into the swedish chef
<sproingie> or maybe emeril....  "let's kick it up a notch"
<MasterChief01> Cool, worked.
<po> so?
<MasterChief01> ?
<po> you're running gnome?
<MasterChief01> Yep
<po> how do you feel?!
<MasterChief01> Hehe, like I managed to accomplish something without completely destroying my comp.
<MasterChief01> And, holy sheep shit my CD is playing!
<po> whith sound?
<MasterChief01> Yep
<po> cool!
* MasterChief01 listens to Hikaru Utada happily
<po> maybe you should try to update your kde packages as well just to try to make it work whith kde
<MasterChief01> po Good idea.  I assume you do that with apt-get as well?
<po> yes but you havo to ad the repositories
<po> try to find gnome-terminal
<MasterChief01> Okay.
<po> sudo gedit
<MasterChief01> Okay, I'm in gedit
<po> open /etc/apt/sources.list
<MasterChief01> Open
<po> copy+paste this
<MasterChief01> oops, closed it by accident, hold on one sec
<po> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<MasterChief01> Okay, loading up the page...
<po> ?? don't load the page ... copy "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main" at the end of sources.list
<kinfo> No match for "don't"
<po> don't load the page ... copy "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main" at the end of sources.list
<MasterChief01> With the " marks or no?
<po> no ""
<MasterChief01> Do I put a #?
<po> no ... # means "ignore this line"
<po> save and close
<MasterChief01> Okay, I pasted that line to the end, and now I'm saving
<MasterChief01> Okay, gedit is closed.
<po> then "apt-get update" (no "")
<MasterChief01> I had to sudo that command.
<po> yes
<po> i forgot
<po> then apt-get upgrade (not update)
<MasterChief01> Hm, failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<fromoze> not yet kde 3.4.2 amd64 packages 
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<fromoze> must wait :)
<MasterChief01> Ah.
<fromoze> like I do ;)
<MasterChief01> Oh well, I'm happy with Gnome for now.
<po> ok
<fromoze> but 3.4.1 works
<MasterChief01> fro - True.
<fromoze> just change kde342 to kde341
<MasterChief01> Fro - Okay, let me do that...
<MasterChief01> Okay, running the There, that was fast.
<MasterChief01> That's funny... I did install RealPlayer, but when I click the realplayer shortcut I get this error - "Cannot launch entry    Details: Failed to ececute child process realplay (no such file or directory)"
<po> MasterChief01 : (about kde 3.4.1) if you did "sudo apt-get update" i suppose you can now do "sudo apt-get upgrade" to complete de update
<MasterChief01> Okay, thanks for the reminder
<MasterChief01> I assume these write over the old versions?
<po> i assume that too
<MasterChief01> Okay.
<MasterChief01> Though if this keeps going as well as it is, Ubuntu's going to get a lot more space on the HD soon... This is pretty good...
* MasterChief01 had a few very bad experiences with RedHat/Fedora, so that this is going so well is a relief.
<po> that's right ... you must keep trying
<MasterChief01> Indeed.
<po> one day or another things start to work
<MasterChief01> Indeed.  Seems like this was the day linux started to work for me.  Though I will of course be printing out some apt-get and other important command line commands for reference/study
<Subvertir> Hi guys, is there a kubuntu repository that I can use to (safely) migrate from Debian Unstable to Kubuntu?
<Subvertir> or at least, reasonably safe. Or, worst case, might work but if it doesn't stfu noob.
<Subvertir> there's like 100 people here, and everyone is idle?
<MasterChief01> Sorry...
<MasterChief01> One sec...
<fromoze> Subvertir: official mirrors can do it, no?
<Subvertir> I'm not sure...
<MasterChief01> Subvertir - Well the repositories for Ubuntu have done well for me so far.  I only had to add one to update my KDE desktop
<Subvertir> So I add the Ubuntu repositories and the Kubuntu repo? 
<Subvertir> cool
<MasterChief01> I guess.  I've never used another distro...
<Subvertir> this will likely cause severe breakage
<Subvertir> I don't even like this computer, so that's fine.
<MasterChief01> Now now, think positive
<MasterChief01> Damn it, I REinstalled RealPlayer, and I still get that error.
<_frank> Subvertir: I think the libraries in unstable are later versions than hoary... it might be hard to migrate
<Subvertir> Won't apt default to not updating them?
<Subvertir> I can just pray none of the new stuff causes breakage
<Subvertir> and if it does, I'll just leave it sit for about 9 months =)
<_frank> packages in the hoary repositories often don't want to install if you don't have the hoary libraries
<Subvertir> oh, it's like libtool-2.7-hoary or something?
<_frank> -ubuntu
<_frank> yeah
<_frank> for whatever reason install debian libraries in ubuntu is a bad iedea
<fromoze> Subvertir: one thing, don't use the us.archives.ubuntu.com url, is the more problematic one :)
<MasterChief01> Anyone know how to remove a program once it's installed?  I'm done with Realplayer, at least for now.
<Subvertir> fi.archives seems to be doing ok
<_frank> MasterChief01: did you install with apt?
<Subvertir> 216kb/s I can live with
<po> MasterChief01 : it was a .bin file right ? i don't know how to unistall it ... maybe jus delete the directory where you installed it? (or maybe not)
<MasterChief01> Frank - No, I followed the instructions at real.com
<_frank> oh
<MasterChief01> po - I wanna wait before doing that, so I don't end up having registry problems.
<kevinrose> hello
<_frank> MasterChief01: did it install as a user? in /home?
<kevinrose> I am kevinrose!
<Subvertir> I wish I hadn't dist-upgraded last week
<MasterChief01> Frank - Yes
<kevinrose> I am a media whore
<MasterChief01> As was the defualt
<kevinrose> hee
<Subvertir> I'd be able to just do this cleanly, because all of my debian libs would be way out of date
<kevinrose> heh*
<_frank> there may be an uninstall scrip I don't know. but just deleting should be ok.
<MasterChief01> Frank - Okay.  And the shortcut in "sound & Video"?
<_frank> um... right click the menu and edit menu
<_frank> the easy way to install realplayer is with synaptic or kynaptic
<_frank> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Subvertir> I like mplayer
<_frank> you need backports for the latest version of realplayer
<MasterChief01> _frank - I see.  Hold on, I'm trying to actually uninstall this damned thing... WOn't let me go to root for even a sec to uninstall via the GUI
<MasterChief01> backports?
<Subvertir> I actually use mplayer on win32, and even compiled with cygwin and runtime CPU detection, it plays hi-res files better than WMP
<po> MasterChief01: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<_frank> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<MasterChief01> Ah, I see.
<MasterChief01> Frank - Do you know how to delete a locked folder?
<_frank> you mean its owned by root?
<MasterChief01> Yeah.  The installation of realplayer is root-owned
<MasterChief01> apparently
<_frank> is the folder in /home?
<MasterChief01> Yes
<MasterChief01> It's in /home/revan
<_frank> just sudo rm -r /home/user/realplayer or whatever
<_frank> sudo rm -r can hurt you... watch out!
<MasterChief01> Frank - I'll be cautious.
<MasterChief01> And there goes that damned realplayer install.
<MasterChief01> Now I gotta figure out how to remove the menu shortcut.
<_frank> right click the menu to edit it
<po> MasterChief01 : do it on kde ... it's simplier ... i don't think you can edit the menus on gnome just by right clik+edit menu ...
<MasterChief01> Thanks for the tip, po
<_frank> oh for gnome, you need to install smeg to edit menus
<Subvertir> I use quanta and kate over xdmcp... it's nice
<MasterChief01> Lemmie log out one sec
<Subvertir> a lot faster than I expected it to be
<MasterChief01> Well I deleted it in KDE, then came back to Gnome, where it's still there...
<MasterChief01> The shortcut I mean.
<_frank> are you sure there wasn't an uninstall script?
<MasterChief01> Not that I could see, no.
<_frank> maybe runing the .bin again would've given you the option to uninstall
<MasterChief01> I did that when I reinstalled.
<_frank> anyways you need smeg to edit the gnome menu
<MasterChief01> And I get this where?
<_frank> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, totally, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<_frank> put backports in your repositories. There is alot of good stuff in backports
<MasterChief01> Indeed.  Lemmie just get that backports link again...
<jsubl2> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<_frank> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<MasterChief01> Found it.
<MasterChief01> Thanks. :)
<_frank> you can also get w32codecs and java in backports (hoary-extras)
<MasterChief01> Okay, lets see how this works...
<MasterChief01> <b>deb  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports</b>
<MasterChief01> So that space is necessary too, before hoary-backports?
<MasterChief01> (Just making sure
<po> yes
<MasterChief01> Okay, this is what I've written in the sources.list file
<MasterChief01> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<MasterChief01> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ oary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<MasterChief01> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<MasterChief01> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ oary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<MasterChief01> That right?
<_frank> missing a few h
<_frank> but yeah
<_frank> did you install synaptic?
<MasterChief01> Thanks for pointing out the typo.
<MasterChief01> Yes.
<MasterChief01> Funny, thought I had, but I don't see it...
<_frank> synaptic is much better than kynaptic
<MasterChief01> sudo apt-get synaptic right?
<_frank> yeah or use kynaptic to install synaptic
<MasterChief01> Invalid operation synaptic?
<_frank> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<MasterChief01> Looks like I need to run update to correct some problems.
<_frank> yes you do since you canged the sources.list
<MasterChief01> Oh hell, the update won't work, a whole bunch of stuff can't be opened....
<MasterChief01> Guess I'll take the kynaptic to synaptic route.
<MasterChief01> Bah, guess I gotta change to KDE... logging out.
<MasterChief01> Back, and it's funny, I found Synaptic on KDE...
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com oary-extras/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_oary-extras_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com oary-extras/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_oary-extras_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com oary-extras/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_oary-extras_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MasterChief01> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com oary-extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_oary-extras_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_frank> dont paste stuff like that!!!!!!
<_frank> dont paste stuff like that!!!!!!
<_frank> dont paste stuff like that!!!!!!
<MasterChief01> Sorry for the flood, but I needed to show this error window.
<Subvertir> I just dist-upgraded to kubuntu, and the box is still running fine (fwiw!)
<MasterChief01> My apologies.
<_frank> #flood
<Subvertir> mustn't restart it for a while now!
* MasterChief01 is sorry.
<Subvertir> I forgive you
<Subvertir> you were pwnt by the ol middle click?
<_frank> did you add the h back?
<MasterChief01> Yes.
<_frank> ckports_dists_oary-extras_m
<MasterChief01> Lemmie look again.
<fromoze> not only #flood
<fromoze> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fromoze> good night :)
<MasterChief01> Thanks
<MasterChief01> Okay, there was a second h needing insertion.  My fault. :)
<MasterChief01> Now Synaptic is working...
<MasterChief01> Okay, it works for a while then vanishes.
<MasterChief01> Hm, need video codecs...
<_frank> w32codecs
<_frank> in backports
<Subvertir> okay! it works.
<MasterChief01> Frank - Thanks.
<MasterChief01> Okay, seems planetmirror is useless...
<_frank> I don't have that mirrot
<_frank> I don't have that mirror
<MasterChief01> Lets see how ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ does...
<_frank> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_frank> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<_frank> <head>
<_frank> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<EasterSunshine> uh oh
<MasterChief01> Frank - ?
<_frank> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<EasterSunshine> hes pasting a whole html doc
<_frank> </head>
<_frank> <body>
<_frank> <pre>
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted</pre></body>
<_frank> </html>
<_frank> what???
<_frank> #deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<_frank> I just copy pasted
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell frank about paste
<EasterSunshine> oh crap i told the wrong frank
<_frank> hehe
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell _frank about paste
<MasterChief01> Frank - The backports site said to replace that url with one of the mirrors
<_frank> MasterChief01: I just use this one
<_frank> I didn't intend to flood
<MasterChief01> frank - Okay, let me add that one then.
<MasterChief01> Okay, put one for backports and one for extras...
<MasterChief01> Why does KDE hate CDs so much?
<_frank> suggestion: disable backports when you don't need them: comment them out with #
<MasterChief01> Not a bad idea.
<MasterChief01> Synaptic is already newest version, so we're good there...
<kainos> how do i know if my laptops modem is working properly?
<_frank> because if you do an upgrade with them on, it will upgrade a bunch of stuff you don't really need upgraded
<MasterChief01> Frank -  I see.
<kainos> how do i know if my laptops modem is working properly?...Is there a utlity which i can use?
<MasterChief01> BRB, gonna reboot
<_frank> not really sure... if its not a winmodem, it should be fine
<kainos> winmodem works under linux as well?
<_frank> well some do, some don't I think... I have no experience with them
<kainos> i am installin efax because its easier that hylafax. but it cant seem to detect my modem . i have tried devices such as ttyS0, ttyS1 etc...but nothing works
<MasterChief01> There, got in some updates.  Though I'm having trouble finding a good avi codec on Synaptic...
<_frank> what do you mean?
<MasterChief01> I'm trying to open some avis, but they won't play.
<_frank> with w32codecs, you should have pretty much everything you need
<MasterChief01> Let's see if I can find that one...
<_frank> do you know what codec you need?
<_frank> w32codecs in synaptic
<MasterChief01> Thanks.  Meanwhile, what I need is Divx and DVD support
<MasterChief01> Can't find w32codecs in Synaptic
<_frank> its in backports (hoary-extras) only on x86 though
<MasterChief01> Bahhh...
<MasterChief01> Of course there wouldn't be one for x86_64...
* MasterChief01 wonders if he should just bite the bullet and get the x86 version of the OS...
<MasterChief01> Welcome back, Frank.
<_frank> still there?
<MasterChief01> Yeah.
<kainos> why is it so damn hard to configure modem from linux
<_frank> for divx, you need ffmpeg 
<_frank> not sure if its there by default
<_frank> kainos: is it a winmodem?
<kainos> u mean d modem im using? i dnt know its in my laptop
<MasterChief01> "ffmpeg" can't be found with Synaptic.  I'm somehow not surprised...
<kainos> m a newbie..m sorry
<_frank> MasterChief01: its in there 
<MasterChief01> I already have the latest gstreamer and libavcodec-dev
<MasterChief01> Frank - Probably another thing x86_64 is missing out on...
<Poromies> MasterChief01: there is a how-to on forums to get w32codecs to amd64
<Poromies> just a sec and I'll get it for ya
<_frank> yeah I used to use amd64 and changed to x86 -- its like heaven compared to the problems you run into with amd64
<MasterChief01> Thanks, that'd be much appreciated.
<MasterChief01> frank - I can tell.
<_frank> I had setup a chroot to run the 32bit programs
<MasterChief01> A what?
<_frank> a 32bit OS within the 64bit one
<MasterChief01> Ah.  Does that take up a lot of space?
<_frank> well you need all the libraries all over again
<_frank> so yeah
<MasterChief01> Ah.  Lovely.  An extra gig or two.
<_frank> frankly, I suggest using x86
<MasterChief01> Yeah, probably gonna end up doing that.  Most likely it'll be another year or two before x86_64 is fully supported.
<MasterChief01> Heh.  Poor AMD
<_frank> I learned alot setting up everything amd64
<_frank> actually, ubuntu will have a way to install 32bit programs sometime
<MasterChief01> I imagine...
<MasterChief01> Oh?
<_frank> windows x64 does the same thing. IE is still 32bit
<_frank> its not transparent yet in linux though
<MasterChief01> Hehe, I see.
<MasterChief01> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30303.html Let's see if this works...
<_frank> I'll wait until it becomes painless to switch to x86_64
<MasterChief01> Good idea.
<MasterChief01> Poor AMD, rushing out 64-bit processors and there's so little support...
<_frank> well amd's chip are still the best performing when running x86 code
<MasterChief01> True.
<MasterChief01> I'll worry about it some other time.  Right now, I need sleep.
<MasterChief01> Night all.
<pc09> #bethany
<arcanistherogue> hey, I have some questions about Doom for linux
<arcanistherogue> Doom 2, I mean
<richardk> hello
<arcanistherogue> I have been using legacy doom, do they make this for windows?
<richardk> i have a question
<arcanistherogue> yeah?
<arcanistherogue> perhaps i can help 
<richardk> i need what to add to the repositories list in synaptics to get universe and multiverse lists of programs
<richardk> i need to know this please
<arcanistherogue> pardon?
<arcanistherogue> oh i think i get it, you want to expand your repositories?
<richardk> yes
<arcanistherogue> you can find out at http://ubuntuguide.org
<arcanistherogue> use find for repositores
<arcanistherogue> *repositories
<arcanistherogue> ctrl-f
<arcanistherogue> got it?
<kakalto> how can I list all the currently running programs?
<Subvertir> ps aux
<Subvertir> pstree
<kakalto> thanks
<kakalto> alas, it didn't help >.<
<kakalto> I tried running googletalk in wine, and now I have the googletalk window not responding, but taking up some of my screen
<kakalto> the problem is, I didn't run in directly through a terminal
<kakalto> bleh
<diginet> ?
<_4rte> yop yop
<jeh> the page http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php could mention that the 3.4.2 packages require "universe" to be enabled for all packages to be installed
<jeh> kdepim won't get installed because it depends on kleopatra which needs some extra stuff
<_frank> jeh: I guess... most people who update kde would have universe enabled but you're right. I don't know who can edit that
<jeh> i just stumbled over it yesterday with a fresh installed machine where i wanted 3.4.2
<jeh> but i guess you're right, any system that's been in use for a while probably has it enabled
<thoreauputic> can someone type my nick, please?
<_frank> thoreauputic: 
<thoreauputic> thanks :)
<_frank> np
<thoreauputic> The colour highlighting wasn't showing on my dark background, so I needed to change it - yellow on dark blue shows up nicely now ;)
<_frank> ok
<Thardas> Is there any downsides in adding universe in sources.list?
<nikkia> Thardas: not particularly
<Thardas> Of course there's some software which isn't supported but universe's and normal repository's packages won't conflict?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I solved the mystery of urxvt not incrementing utmp :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: permissions ?
<nikkia> Thardas: they shouldn't
<nikkia> Thardas: as far as i know, there shouldn't be any packages that are in universe *and* somewhere else, its possible that you might run into dependancy issues though, but i think thats unlikely
<thoreauputic> nikkia: chown root:utmp /usr/bin/urxvt && chmod g+s /usr/bin/urxvt 
<nikkia> thoreauputic: yeah, as i thought
<thoreauputic> nikkia: :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: that doesn't work for konsole, though, for some reason
<thoreauputic> nikkia: but since I don't use konsole, I'm not too bothered
<matthew> anyone got google talk working with kopete?
<fatejudger> is there any way to check if your video card is working properly in linux?
<fatejudger> I tried using cedega (winex) and it says my video card drivers aren't there
<fatejudger> or something to that effect anyway
<fatejudger> anyone?
<fatejudger> is anyone even here?
<Poromies> yep, but i dont know anything about cedega/wine/x
<Poromies> you might have better luck asking in ubuntu channel, or go to wine forums/irc-channel
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> it isn't really a cedega problem
<fatejudger> its a video card problem
<fatejudger> so I don't know where to go
<fatejudger> if I install the Linux Nvidia driver to just to be sure it's installed correctly will it fuck anything up?
<n> I'm trying to compile plptools w/ KDE support but it just keeps saying checking for Qt... (single-threaded) (multi-threaded) configure: error: Qt (>= 19991109) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<n> I've tried everything I can think of- all the KDE + QT dev files are installed, and I've tried pointing configure towards them but to no avail
<n> Could it be something to do with it wanting an old QT- it says it compiles for KDE 3 though
<nikkia> n, check the config.log file, its probaably that its trying to use an old Qt function that doesn't exist anymore
<hvm> hello
<hvm> i need some help, pls
<hvm> hello, anyone?
<tvo> hvm: just ask
<hvm> oh, ok
<hvm> how do i log into the root user?
<tvo> by default, that's impossible, because (k)ubuntu uses sudo
<tvo> let me find the link
<hvm> aha
<hvm> that sucks
<nikkia> hvm, if you want a shell session as root, use sudo -s or sudo -i
<hvm> ok
<hvm> thanks
<nikkia> which are analogies for su and su - respectively
<hvm> thanks
<tvo> hvm: here is more info --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hvm> ok, thanks again
<cem0r> hvm: Do you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<hvm> kubuntu
<cem0r> However, yesterday someone posted this this link: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1565
<cem0r> If you just want to do some file operations in KDE you can also use this: kdesu -c konqueror
<cem0r> errr .. some file operations as root
<hvm> ok, 10x
<cem0r> null problemo
<nikkia> uhoh
<nikkia> not good words to hear your boss utter 'those arseholes in <insert other office location that is working on the same strategic contract as you> have f***ed up, and aren't going to supply their project on time'
<locomorto> hey guys
<cem0r> hey guy ;)
<locomorto> google talk is out!
<locomorto> www.google.com/talk
<locomorto> it works with kopete as far as i can tell
<locomorto> Create a new account go Jabber
<locomorto> for username place in your whole gmail address (eg kde@gmail.com)
<locomorto> check the use SSL
<locomorto> go connection
<locomorto> check the override server settings
<locomorto> and place in talk.google.com
<locomorto> then voila
<nikkia> locomorto: its not the whole gmail address
<locomorto> it is for me
<nikkia> locomorto: it gives auth failed doing that, the google docs say to use the part BEFORE @gmail
<locomorto> Kopete wont accept it otherwise anyway
<locomorto> and i seemed to log in fine...
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> i get auth failed with my gmail address
<locomorto> do you have SSL enabled?
<locomorto> The Jabber ID you have chosen is invalid. Please make sure it is in the form user@server.com, like an email address.
<nikkia> nope, i tried that, it said the server doesn't support SSL
<locomorto> do you have the server set to talk.google.com
<nikkia> ah, its not talk.google.com
<nikkia> nope, that doesn't work either, gah
<Aapzak> hello everyone
<Aapzak> I have work to do, speak to you later!
<buz> what could it be that sensors detects everything BUT fan speed on my "new" asus k8v?
<buz> also i'm wondering if ksysguard can somehow display harddisk temperatures?
<n> Can I can kdb2html for kubuntu? I need it to compile plptools
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~$ apt-cache search plptools
<thoreauputic> plptools - Access a Psion PDA over a serial link
<thoreauputic> plptools is in the universe repository
<n> thoreau: The plptools package for ubuntu doesn't come with kpsion, which is why i need to compile it
<thoreauputic> ah, OK
<n> so, is there a way to search all the different ubuntu packages for kdb2html?
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search kdb2html   - but I just did that and got no output
<thoreauputic> !find  kdb2html
<thoreauputic> I suspect it isn't in any repos... unless ubotu is still looking... ;)
<n> I dunno why kpsion was left out as it is part of suse 9,3 and MDK 10.2
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'kdb2html' returned no results.
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> nikkia: loud music, and parents actually semi-waking me up to "help clean up". :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: heh
<apokryphos> it's like school
<nikkia> apokryphos: i got a phone call from my boss today
<apokryphos> heh
<n> oh well! I've tried everything I can think of now, just waiting to see if I hear anything back from ubuntus plptools maintainer, see if he can help
<nikkia> on his way to the office of the other team working on this strategic contract... he started with 'those arseholes at <insert name of other office> have f***ed up, so your project is now our primary focus on this contract because they can't f***ing deliver on time'
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> Position of power nikkia, position of power. Mwuahaha (evil laugh)
<tapanim> i need dvd/cd burning program. best?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i said 'now isn't a good time to say it won't be finished by friday, then?' :)
<jeh> tapanim: k3b
<nikkia> tapanim: k3b
<tapanim> ok
<nikkia> tapanim: altho it has some issues with DVDs :/
<tapanim> thanks 
<jeh> that was easy
<apokryphos> nikkia: Heh. More work? ;/
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah
<apokryphos> nikkia: not recommending NeroLinux yet? ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: a long list of 'fixes' from our tester
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not free, so
<apokryphos> yah
<apokryphos> nikkia: ok, gotta go; they're annoyed I'm not helping ;-)
<tapanim> /exit
<bernadine> help. im having a hardtime installing HylaFaxServer
<bernadine> it cant seem to detect my mdem
<bernadine> after installing hylafax ... do i still need to compile?
<bernadine> newbie here
<bernadine> can anybody help?
<tapanim> what is Qt and how i get it?
<n> How do I 'regenerate a configure file'?
<jeh> tapanim: www.trolltech.com
<theuser> Hihu, when i upgrade ( aptitude upgrade ) i get an error " 'swap0' does not have a valid block device in /etc/crypttab " any idea ?
<theuser> done. :)
<chile> hola a todos
<bahagia> testtest
<MrPoke> it is working
<antrix> hello.. anyone able to connect to google talk using kopete?
<pointwood> I'm connected it seems, but I haven't been able to talk to others...
<po> antrix : read this http://oisch.blogspot.com/2005/08/google-does-it-again.html
<antrix> po, i was doing that.. install qca-tls and for several tries it gave me connection errors...
<antrix> po, but started working now!
<pointwood> :)
<pointwood> now try to add me: jramskov@gmail.com
<antrix> one sec
<pointwood> I bet it doesn't work though
<pointwood> hey!
<pointwood> it did
<antrix> yep, 
<antrix> but is it kopete2kopete only?
<pointwood> just tried with another person that uses the google client...that didn't work...
<pointwood> ah...I just did it wrong before
<pointwood> I've succesfully added another person now
<antrix> cool
<pointwood> that uses the google client that is
<antrix> i've to look for someone to add :)
<pointwood> hehe
<pointwood> so far only gmail users :(
<blaq> I've got an AMD Duron and was wondering which kernel would be best. Should i go the 686 kernel or the K7 kernel?
<clem_yeats_away> blaq : I've got a Duron and things work great with x86.
<blaq> yeah but imagine how much BETTER they could work
<blaq> ...
<blaq> ?
<clem_yeats_away> well...
<clem_yeats_away> things can always be better
<clem_yeats_away> there is no happiness without contentment though.
<nikkia> blaq: i don't think it honestly makes much difference
<nikkia> blaq: in theory, the k7 kernel can be slightly faster, as it can optimise with 3dnow instructions, but i doubt there's much in the kernel that makes real use of those types of optimisations anyway
<nikkia> (and those few places that can, will get SSE instructions on the 686 kernel, and there's not really much real-world speed difference between an occasional SSE block and an occasional 3dnow block)
<blaq> yeah fair call
<nikkia> blaq, really, its up to you, although i've heard some people say they had problems with the k7 kernel, but i'd take that with a grain of salt - people have problems with all kinds of stuff that just works for everyone else :)
<blaq> yeah i've compiled my own kernels before and when one doesn't work, its a bit of a pain in the arse trying to get it all going again, especially when i don't have a floppy drive in this computer
<blaq> so i think i might just leave it if its working
<xxx> Hi
<xxx> Question on SANE, i did not find anything...
<xxx> what would be the best solution for tis?
<xxx> currently I chmodded /dev/sg worldwritable and readabele
<xxx> now users can also use xsane, but this is not the best solution, I think...
<xxx> the question was: users can not read /write to /dev/sg2, that is my scanner, only root can
<xxx> using / as a first char is not good in irc ;)
<nikkia> xxx, i think you'll find that /dev/sg* belongs to the group 'disk', if so, add users to that group and they should be able to access the scanner
<nikkia> xxx, a more elegant solution would be to define a group 'scanner', and use a udev rule to make sure that the scanner's scsi-generic device node gets set to that group (you'll want to check against the vendor/model, as other things get /dev/sg nodes besides the scanner)
<bjorn_> hi, are there any kubuntu colony 3 out?
<bjorn_> or is it just ubuntu that have the beta?
<apokryphos> bjorn_: ISOs are built daily for Breezy, so -- yes and no
<apokryphos> Heh, a KGet "simple UI" proposed: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=28160&PHPSESSID=c5ea313698866068556175ade424894f Is it me, or should this have been done ten years ago?
<apokryphos> bjorn_: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<bjorn_> ok
<pussfeller> hope this offical update fixes k3b
<Nate1> why do I have such a hard time attempting to ./configure, make, and make install on Kubuntu?  I've tried putting on all development packages needed, and libraries.
<apokryphos> Nate1: it's useless if you don't give us specific errors
<Nate1> I understand.
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I just downloaded Kpackage. Looks cool enough, at least until Breezy comes out with adept, but somehow it isn't working for me
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> It wants the command su, which doesn't work in Kubuntu
<jpatrick> then do: sudo su
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> No, it does that automatically
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I select some random packages, click Apply, then a window pops up with the already entered command su and a password prompt
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: yes, there's a problem in KPackage
<jpatrick> I never liked KPackage
<apokryphos> it hasn't been configured to use sudo, so you actually need to use your su pass when it requests it
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> So, I should probably just kill it, huh?
<apokryphos> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: I don't think so. It's my favourite GUI front-end to APT by quite a bit, at the moment.
<_liquidfire> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I see. I'll fiddle around with it some more then
<amu> !gnome
<ubotu> from memory, gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<_liquidfire> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<apokryphos> for end-users? What's that.
<amu> :) hehe 
<amu> !gnoppix
<ubotu> amu: What?
<_liquidfire> I love kde
<_liquidfire> :o
<_liquidfire> but more unstable
<_liquidfire> but much more appealing
<_liquidfire> imo
<apokryphos> amu: I really never knew that gnoppix was Ubuntu-derived. Thought it was always out there, just a less-popular alternate to knoppix
<amu> !/sbin/halt 
<ubotu> amu: Do they come in packets of five?
<apokryphos> ubotu: gnoppix is <reply> Gnoppix is a linux live cd based upon Ubuntu . Similar to Knoppix, but it uses the GNOME Desktop Environment. See: http://gnoppix.org
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Spiffy
<amu> apokryphos: hehe, we have all our dirty secrets :) 
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Can it do russian roulette too? :)
<_liquidfire> hmm
<apokryphos> amu: so the project is going well? How many people are there working on it?
<apokryphos> I'm wondering what's wrong with the Ubuntu LiveCD that they've got this fork :P
<apokryphos> a double-fork: ubuntu+knoppix
<_liquidfire> does enlightment also work for kde ?
<amu> apokryphos: yeah all is fine, i can build all kind of liveCd's on every arch in max. 30 min. thats cool. I'm the only one :) working on a webgui, user can click and customize his own liveCD with a few clicks and some minutes later he can download his own iso :)  
<_liquidfire> does enlightment also work for kde ?
<apokryphos> amu: wow! Quite the expert :). 
<apokryphos> amu: where is this webgui? Sounds very interesting. :)
<amu> apokryphos: guess who make the kubuntu liveCDs :) 
<apokryphos> _liquidfire: it should. You should be able to run alternative window managers with KDE
<apokryphos> amu: Yup, I remember reading that you were behind them. :P
<apokryphos> Great things
<_liquidfire> k 
<amu> apokryphos: yep, also a company is very very interessed in this, it need huge amount of discspace and cpu :) I'll do if i have time left and fun
<apokryphos> Really grea to here; I hope it goes well. =)
<apokryphos> I'm tempted to download it even though it's gnome :P
<amu> the funny thing is the gnome guys also building their liveCd's they fight, invest their time, while i build them in 30min. ;)
<apokryphos> I'll go for the torrent 8)
<apokryphos> hehehe, good going
<_liquidfire> apokryphos: can I choose at the beginning which window manager i want ?
<_liquidfire> Never have done it before
<_liquidfire> so 
<apokryphos> _liquidfire: nope; you'll have to set the KWIN variable. Check google for the info
<_liquidfire> oke
<_liquidfire> thanks for the info
<amu> it will be a nice webgui where the user can chose from templates, if you want xfce instead of kde or gnome instead of kde, or firefox as defualt browser with you holidaypic as background and your girlfriend as bootsplash 
<apokryphos> I think it'll be a really big hit
<apokryphos> can't wait :)
<amu> well that really rocks, so everyone can build liveCD, for his useage in a very easy way 
<apokryphos> Customization is always good. Very nice.
<apokryphos> amu: do you think it will happen soon? Or do you have much work now for Breezy etc?
<_liquidfire> amu one of the devs ?
<_liquidfire> :o
<apokryphos> _liquidfire: one of the great ones, yes. :)
<_liquidfire> hehe
<_liquidfire> amu, yesterday i had some great option which could be included
<_liquidfire> but i totally forgot :(
<_liquidfire> but anyway keep up the great work
<_liquidfire> its because of kubuntu/ubuntu i switched to Linux
<_liquidfire> :D
<amu> apokryphos: guess few weeks after breezy i'll make an public test for it, breezy is too broken at the oment  
<amu> apokryphos: ... i was :) 
<apokryphos> Let us know in here; I'll test it as soon as it's available. 
<apokryphos> brokenbreezy; geh 8)
<amu> I'm back to real live, there are more important things like irc/chat/linux/gnoppix in my live, they have priority. 
<apokryphos> Definitely. :)
<amu> apokryphos: sure, i'll let you know 
<apokryphos> thanks!
<slow-motion> hello
<_liquidfire> hmm
<_liquidfire> I just started KDE i tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<_liquidfire> What did i do wrong :)
<amu> probably you choose breezy in your sources.list *ducks* 
<_liquidfire> nope
<_liquidfire> i installed kde using ubuntu
<_liquidfire> i.e apt-get kubuntu-desltop
<amu> started KDE? what does this mean 
<_liquidfire> I meant i just started using it
<_liquidfire> instead of gnome
<amu> kdm runs instead of gdm ? 
<_liquidfire> yeah
<amu> if you login what happens ? 
<_liquidfire> it logs in
<_liquidfire> :p
<_liquidfire> i start kde then
<Nate1> just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nate1> heh
<_liquidfire> well i know
<amu> than everything is fine :)
<amu> or not ? 
<_liquidfire> but i want to go trough the autoconfig
<_liquidfire> because my mouse needs the side buttons enabled :/
<Nate1> ah
<Nate1> 10-4
<amu> kubuntu-desktop will not touch the xserver, it must be brocken with your ubuntu installation :D 
<amu> than do what Nate1 said ... 
* Nate1 nods
<Nate1> placing kde on usually causes malfunctions in scripts
<n0ha> hello
<n0ha> need some help with apt-get
<_liquidfire> n0ha:  whats up n :)
<n0ha> when i do apt-get install mozilla-firefox, or whatever, i get 500 internal server error
<n0ha> i can browse, apt-get update goes fine, but i cannot install anything
<_liquidfire> are you using amd64 ?
<n0ha> is something wrong with the sources server?
<n0ha> nope
<_liquidfire> then I don't know
<_liquidfire> everything works fine here
<_liquidfire> =/
<n0ha> :(
<n0ha> thx anyway
<_liquidfire> So I cant run a reconfigure or anything Nate1, amu ?
<Nate1> you ever use smart-upgrade?
<Nate1> liquidfire
<_liquidfire> nope
<_liquidfire> never heard of it either :x
<Nate1> that would most likely fix the problem....
<Nate1> do you have synaptic?
<_liquidfire> nopew
<Nate1> apt-get synaptic
<_liquidfire> can i install it under kde ?
<Nate1> yes
<_liquidfire> wait a sec
<Nate1> aite
<_liquidfire> ill do it
<Nate1> you can get it with kynaptic
<_liquidfire> lol 3 package managers 6_^ 
<_liquidfire> hmm
<_liquidfire> It seems I cant find it
<Nate1> they all have their pros and cons
<Nate1> heh
<Nate1> it's there in the repositories, keep looking
<_liquidfire> hmm
<_liquidfire> do i need to add any extra repos ?
<tanghus> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<_liquidfire> i did
<tanghus> hmm
<_liquidfire> wierd
<_liquidfire> now its working
<_liquidfire> very strange -_-
<_liquidfire> wells its installed now Nate1 
<_liquidfire> whats next :D
<Nate1> now, choose the upgrade all button, and select smart-upgrade
<Nate1> but don't make smart-upgrade the default
<_liquidfire> hmm
<_liquidfire> i can't find it 
<_liquidfire> in the menu 
<Nate1> in synaptic it should just be a button
<_liquidfire> no i mean
<_liquidfire> I can't find synaptic
<_liquidfire> nevermind
<_liquidfire> i'm such a noob
<_liquidfire> i typed syntapic
<_liquidfire> omg
* _liquidfire rams his head in the wall
<_liquidfire> i did smart update Nate1 but it isn't showing up any buttons
<_liquidfire> like apply
<_liquidfire> Oo
<Nate1> yeah, apply it
<_liquidfire> well i cant
<_liquidfire> lol
<_liquidfire> its greyed out
<_liquidfire> i don't see any packages under upgradable either
<_liquidfire> nevermind i got it working
<_liquidfire> i looked at xserver
<_liquidfire> somebody forgot to mention "xorg" as the last word on his site
<_liquidfire> thanks for you time Nate1  :)
<Nate1> haha
<Nate1> you're welcome
<pussfeller> whats with gwenview not seeing rars adn cbrs
<apokryphos> n0ha: what's the error?
<mihai> hello
<spiral> hu
<spiral> hi
<n0ha> apokryphos: 500 internal server error
<apokryphos> hm, that's not a client-side error
<apokryphos> n0ha: what mirror are you using?
<n0ha> apokryphos: http://archive.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> and on Hoary? Odd. Do you want to retry doing it now?
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get update first
<n0ha> after installation, it was set to sk.archive.ubuntu.com (i'm from slovakia), but then i tried us.archive.ubunut.com and archive.ubuntu.com without success
<n0ha> i did that
<n0ha> i tried apt-get clean, then apt-get update
<apokryphos> you should use the one closest to you
<n0ha> i know, but i get the same result, whatever mirror i try
<apokryphos> is it for just that package or all packages?
<n0ha> all packages
<veraz> hi everyone !
<apokryphos> n0ha: apt-get update gives no errors?
<apokryphos> hi veraz!
<n0ha> now i tried apt-get --print-uris install mozilla-firefox
<n0ha> apokryphos: no, no errors
<veraz> i have few questions , first how i can install fixedsys fonts(i really like them) ... \
<n0ha> when i manually start to download the .deb i want, it works for me
<apokryphos> :/
<n0ha> apokryphos: can i debug somehow the apt-get download process?
<n0ha> to see the headers it sends?
<apokryphos> Not any way I know of; generally the error output is enough. Man page may help
<apokryphos> if you don't resolve this you should try asking in #ubuntu
<n0ha> i tried:)
<n0ha> no success at all:(
<apokryphos> n0ha: thing I guess you could try for now is to update your apt
<apokryphos> actually a pretty simple way to do it; you can use adept, which will bring in newer version of aptitude
<apokryphos> can see if the problem persists
<apokryphos> also, if you don't get answers in #ubuntu, it's worth trying later; the same people aren't always in :)
<n0ha> apokryphos: adept should be installed by default?
<apokryphos> No. See /topic
<veraz> second, iv ran the pppoeconf utility,and set up a pppoe connection but now every time i connect to the net  my /etc/resolv.conf file gets empty (my internal architechture is : my puter 10.0.0.1 and my ADSL modem is 10.0.0.138) and i cant use DNS ! :) anyone with a solution ?
<n0ha> apokryphos: thx
<veraz> anyone ?
<apokryphos> veraz: fonts can be installed from KControl
<nikkia> apokryphos: i always found konqueror to be an easier way to install fonts
<apokryphos> either way
<slow-motion> i have installed superkaramba and the weather plugin, but the plugin does not show any data. how can i configure it?
<apokryphos> slow-motion: right-click -> configure theme
<apokryphos> if it's not showing then the most likely scenario is: you don't have the latest version of SK
<apokryphos> Erm, JRE pack has been removed from hoary-extras. Great. :/
<slow-motion> slow-motion: right-click -> configure theme < where? on the sk icon or on the area on the screen where the theme shall be but does not appear
<apokryphos> slow-motion: what version of SK are you running? superkaramba --version
<apokryphos> where the theme should be
<jpatrick> slow-motion: download the lastest superkaramba verison and compile and install it
<slow-motion> Qt: 3.3.3
<slow-motion> KDE: 3.4.2
<slow-motion> superkaramba: 0.36
<apokryphos> where the theme *is*; it still runs even if it doesn't display, unless it hasn't crashed (unlikely)
<jpatrick> the lastest is 0.37
<apokryphos> unles you got an old version of SK, you cannot run Liquid Weather on that version
<apokryphos> erm, bad phrasing
<jpatrick> Compile the lastest one
<slow-motion> jpatrick so you want to tell me what compiler i should take and how do i compile it. step by step?
<apokryphos> slow-motion: very easy
<jpatrick> yeah download the source
<jpatrick> ./configure
<jpatrick> make
<jpatrick> make install
<jpatrick> :p
<_frank> untar
<jpatrick> whatever
<_frank> ;)
<slow-motion> jpatrick that is the same i know
<slow-motion> but i wont install a compiler
<apokryphos> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<slow-motion> i want to run it without
<jpatrick> shame :p
<apokryphos> you will likely ineed to install kde-devel and libx11-dev packs
<jpatrick> and g++
<apokryphos> won't install a compiler :/
<pax> _frank comment ca roule chez vous mon ami :)
<slow-motion> <apokryphos> slow-motion: right-click -> configure theme < nothing found like it
<apokryphos> slow-motion: you're not clicking on the theme then
<_frank> pax: ca va mais je doit partir
<apokryphos> slow-motion: anyhow, that's nto going to work.
<pax> ok :)
<jpatrick> he won't get very far without a compiler
<jpatrick> :/
<apokryphos> Funny how changing the "Feedback" thing in KControl makes your system seem faster :P
<slow-motion> jpatrick my system is running without a compiler
<slow-motion> i need a kernel but no compiler
* jpatrick wonders why slow-mo doesn't want to install compilers
<jpatrick> they're small little programs
<pax> .. but kubuntu is like linux, isn't it?
<OculusAquilae> pax: it IS a linux ditribution
<pax> it doesn't say linux, it says for human beings tho
<apokryphos> humanoids
<jpatrick> it says "Linux for human beings"
<slow-motion> if i want to compile everything i have, then i install gentoo
<jpatrick> apokryphos: where's the feedback thing?
* pax need to take the red pill
<jpatrick> slow-motion: you don't have to compile everything
<apokryphos> jpatrick: Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<slow-motion> the menu pointt configure theme is there, but it is gray
<jpatrick> slow-motion: Is that the lastest Liquid Weather?
<slow-motion> it is the latest
<apokryphos> which is the problem
<apokryphos> the latest Liquid Weather requires the latest SK
<jpatrick> I quote
<pax> what's wrong with kweather?
<jpatrick> "VERSIONS >= 7.0 REQUIRE SUPERKARAMBA V0.37"
<apokryphos> pax: it's small and ugly
<apokryphos> and gets in the way
<jpatrick> from it's KDE-Look page
<pax> I see
<nikkia> apokryphos: in fairness, it also doesn't use 170% of the CPU time available :P
<jpatrick> nikkia: kweather takes up more CPU here
<pax> seems to be working fine with superkaramba 0.35 here
<pax> all those eye-candy suckers eat resources
<apokryphos> nikkia: Liquid Weather takes up little CPU, really, against popular belief :P. It doesn't run processes every few seconds
<nikkia> apokryphos: took up a lot when i ran it
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Speaking of superkaramba, why does it need xmms?
<apokryphos> It has some "ingrained" xmms features
<jpatrick> some themes use xmms
<jpatrick> i don't like that...
<pax> I think superkaramba will be included in KDE 3.5 by default
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Me neither. I want xmms off my computer, but I want to keep superkaramba
<jpatrick> it's part of Plasma
<apokryphos> pax: no; it will be in Extragear
<jpatrick> http://plasma.kde.org/
* pax drools over plasma+KDE 4
<pax> apokryphos: really, they should've integrated this thingy is ksysguard
<nikkia> wow
<nikkia> i wondered why my web was slow....
<apokryphos> pax: why?
<nikkia> az is getting 650KB/s on a torrent :)
<apokryphos> nice
<pax> apokryphos: well, gives some eye-candy cpu/mem usage etc..
<apokryphos> don't think I've ever reached that (with a torrent)
<nikkia> apokryphos: private site, always get great rates
<pax> sitting on a nice pipe there nikkia :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: my experience with BT is, the more 'open' the source, the less download rate you'll get
<nikkia> apokryphos: a site of 10 people == uber fast
<apokryphos> pax: Or with the words of Monsieur Gagne "Don't merely monitor your system logs-give your system stats displays a certain je ne sais quoi with GUI tools."
<nikkia> pax, 8Mbps DSL, same as apokryphos
<pax> wow DSL, not even cable!
<nikkia> altho i AM a little annoyed that NTL announced 35Mbps cable a day after my DSL was switched on
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, probably quite true. I still rarely reach more than 200 Kb/s for films
<apokryphos> nikkia: they w-h-a-t?
<pax> apokryphos: I lost you, is that french?
<nikkia> apokryphos: next year, they're gonna offer 35Mbps
<apokryphos> pax: heh, yeah; from a Dot article
<apokryphos> http://dot.kde.org/1083361714/
<apokryphos> nikkia: that's insane
<nikkia> apokryphos: apparently, aiming to hit 100Mbps by the end of 2007
<apokryphos> our contract will end just in time. :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: contract?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm on a month by month contract
<apokryphos> nikkia: ours only came cheap if you went in for a year, IIRC.
<nikkia> apokryphos: its the one thing that made me feel a bit comforted when i read all the horror stories
<apokryphos> heh
<_joe> hello kubuntu users
<apokryphos> any real complaints since?
<nikkia> apokryphos: not really
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've had some strange situations where BT suddenly 'stopped working', and it looked like i was being port blocked
<_joe> anyone seen google earth
<nikkia> apokryphos: but i've put that down to the modem being a bit 'weird'
<_joe> how do i get it to work on linux
<_joe> i mean kubuntu
<nikkia> joe, yeah, i even saw it when it was called keyhole :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I'd think that first :P
<nikkia> joe, cedega might run it
<_joe> cedega
<nikkia> joe, but its a D3D app, always was, and the D3D support in regular wine is probably too shakey
<_joe> my apologies i'm new to Kubuntu as an OS and even newer to Linux
<nikkia> joe, cedega is a commercial version of wine (a program that lets you run windows programs on linux)
<nikkia> its $15/month, but it runs game-like software a lot better than wine does
<_joe> ohhh...................i see, so google earth can't be run on my pc as is then
<nikkia> or is it $15/3mo, i forget
<nikkia> joe, no
<nikkia> you could TRY and install wine (its in the repositories), it MIGHT run, but i wouldn't put money on it
<_joe> lol
<_joe> its a bit of a struggle installing stuff haven't quite got the hang of it yet
<nikkia> ah, yes, $5/mo in 3month chunks
<_joe> i think i've barely managed to update the OS
<nikkia> tbh, cedega is probably worth it, if you play games at all
<_liquidfire> can somebody help me a sec howdo i compile/unpack tar
<_liquidfire> i want to install an external program
<amu> compile/unpack tar?
<_joe> nah, play games on PS2
<_liquidfire> wlel
<amu> GT4 
<_liquidfire> unpack it and then compile
<_joe> My PC is pretty basic
<DocTomoe> Is there a way to save a html file with all its images in konqueror? savinf the file only saves the hypertext, not the linked images.
<_liquidfire> i want to install bittornado
<amu> GT4 rocks on PS2 
<_joe> are there any other multimedia players like Kaffeine out there, i'm looking for an alternative player to use in playing
<apokryphos> pax: my mistake, SK is actually going into kdeutils, despite a lot suggesting Extragear
<_liquidfire> _joe: 
<_liquidfire> videolan
<DocTomoe> _joe: Have you tried vlc?
<_liquidfire> :o
<_liquidfire> its great =] 
<_joe> no
<_liquidfire> but could anybody help me a sec :>
<_joe> never heard of it
<_liquidfire> http://www.bittornado.com/download.html i have no clue howto install
<_joe> sorry LiquidFIre
<_liquidfire> a tar.gz file
<amu> _liquidfire: tar -xzvf extract the tar archive 
<_joe> I'm not much good at linux stuff very much a beginner
<DocTomoe> _liquidfire: try apt-get install bittornado ;)
<_joe> i tend to stumble round
<_liquidfire> ah lol
<_liquidfire> i used dpkg
<_liquidfire> but thats debian depackage right amu 
<_liquidfire> :o
<_joe> where do i get vlc and is it easy to install
<_liquidfire> yea
<apokryphos> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<_joe> i think the only command i know is apt-get and apt install
<DocTomoe> _joe: sudo apt-get install vlc
<_liquidfire> _joe: 
<_liquidfire> you need to edit your sources.list
<_liquidfire> open a terminal
<_liquidfire> type kate /etc/apt/source.list
<pax> apokryphos: that's what I thought, seen that in some review. I dunno mate, it's a nice add-on for people who don't care about cpu/mem usage, but on the other hand, KDE is bloated enough as it is.
<_joe> editting the source list i've done only once
<_liquidfire> then unmark all the # servers
<_liquidfire> ok
<_liquidfire> you can search vlc with apt-cache search vlc
<_joe> ok
<mig> I was told tha kubuntu would not run on the original iMac, it is true?
<_liquidfire> and then install vlc
<_joe> cool
<apokryphos> pax: I don't think it's that bloated, really. How big is the whole of kde?
<_joe> i'll give that a try
<_joe> thanks for that
<_liquidfire> with sudo apt-get install vlc name
<_liquidfire> no problem
<_joe> sorry can't be of much help
<pax> apokryphos: it is bloated compering to Gnome (which runs faster on older boxes btw), don't get me wrong I'm a KDE user, but gotta say it as it is.
<apokryphos> pax: we have a lame lappy here, with gnome and kde, and I don't see any difference in speed
<apokryphos> I think the term bloated is badly misused
<apokryphos> more featureful != more bloated
<_liquidfire> hmm amu its giving me some errors
<_liquidfire> it says no such file or directory
<_liquidfire> but i typed the first letters
<_liquidfire> and then tabbed
<_liquidfire> for full name
<_StarScream> hi guys anyone here with a powerbook or ibook?
<buz> is there a breezy install cd?
<apokryphos> buz: yes; cdimage.ubuntu.com
<buz> thx
<buz> gonna try installing it in vmware
<buz> can i install from livecd?
<apokryphos> nope
<buz> same procedure as last year, then
<buz> hopefully not same procedure as every year
<hussam> something happened and now when I do sudo something, I get sudo: must be setuid root
<hussam> what do I do?
<buz> sudo lost suid bit maybe=
<hussam> how should I fix that?
<buz> chmod 6555 sudo
<hussam> ok I did su then entered root password, now I do chmod 6555 sudo?
<buz> yeah werever sudo lives ;)
<buz> try ls -l sudo first
<hussam> ls: sudo: No such file or directory
<Ex-Cyber> er... which sudo ?
<buz>  /usr/bin/sudo 
<hussam> buz: so I do chmod 6555 /usr/bin/sudo ?
<buz> yeah but try ls -l first
<hussam> as root?
<buz> what perms has it got?
<buz> yes
<buz> only root can set stuff suid root ;)
<hussam> buz: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo resturned: -rwxr-xr-x  2 root root 95288 Jun 21 15:46 /usr/bin/sudo
<hussam> now I do  chmod 6555 /usr/bin/sudo ?
<buz> yeah it should be -rwsr-xr-x  2 root root 95288 2005-06-21 14:46 /usr/bin/sudo
<buz> yes
<buz> after that it should work
<hussam> buz: thank you. that did it
<hussam> buz: how do I check if other files in /usr/bin that might have wrong permissions?
<buz> no idea
<buz> youd have to have a list of proper perms first ;)
<hussam> ah ok I see
<hussam> buz: you knows the text that appears while booting when stuff is loading? Is it logged so I can review it?
<Taker> Anyone from Austria here?
<Taker> Please querry
<_StarScream> Taker: nope why Austria ?
<Taker> I've got a question to the default dsl-protocoll pptp.
<_StarScream> http://www.shorewall.net/PPTP.htm
<Taker> Thank you _StarScream 
<_StarScream> np
<Taker> _StarScream: Does DSL in Austria require mppe-encryption?
<_joe> hi
<_joe> i've just installed VLC
<Taker> hi _joe 
<_joe> I can play mp3 files
<_joe> but not AVI
<_StarScream> Taker: i don't know what that is sorry
<_joe> any clues as to why the application VLC simply closes itself down whenever i try
<_StarScream> Taker: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=773&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200504
<_StarScream> try that
<_StarScream> and search for austria
<_StarScream> it MAY help
<_StarScream> Taker: btw, which part of Austria are you in? saw on the news about the floods
<_StarScream> is it as bad there as in switzerland?
<Taker> _StarScream: I'm not from Austria.
<_StarScream> ah..sorry, just assumed from the austrian question..
<frogtone25> hello
<frogtone25> i need to know if there is a theme package that i can get off of synaptic that is like mac os x panther
<frogtone25> and i think that i need to add a repository to get it
<frogtone25> but i dont know what that is
<frogtone25> can someone please help me
<hussam> Help, when I do locate something, I get /var/lib/slocate.db: permission denied
<hussam> anybody?
<hussam> I'm doing updatedb again to check
<hussam> buz: you there?
<buz> yes
<buz> wondering why my drives push only 15mb/s with dma active
<hussam> buz: another problem, when I do locate something, I get ocate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: Permission denied
<buz> mhh no idea what perms it needs
<tvo> hussam, -rw-r-----  1 root slocate 1608993 2005-08-24 15:49 slocate.db
<tvo> in /var/lib/slocate
<troglodyt> sudo updatedb should do it
<hussam> tvo: how do I change to those permissions, I'll do sudo updatedb first though
<tvo> k
<hussam> I'm doing updatedb now, it just takes some time I guess
<tvo> yup
<hussam> the problem is that I tried a deb for an experimental program my friend is writing and I think it ruined some permissions in /usr/bin and /usr/lib
<hussam> so far I have had to fix sudo and now updatedb
<tvo> send me the deb and i'll take a look
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Er, what deb package contains subversion?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Whoops, nevermind
<hussam> tvo: updatedb give error updatedb: create_db(): chdir: No such file or directory
<tvo> hussam, hmm maybe /var/lib/slocate doesn't exist
<Tm_T> humm
<hussam>  /var/lib/slocate exists
<hussam> also /var/lib/slocate is empty
<hussam> what should I do?
<tvo> hussam, try: sudo /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<tvo> instead of sudo updatedb
<hussam> ok
<ray_> you guys alive?
<hussam> tvo: thanks sudo /etc/cron.daily/slocate did it
<tvo> hussam, cool :-)
<hussam> tvo: probably some other stuff are broken too, but this is what I ran across so far
<tvo> hussam, if you're pretty sure that deb did it, i can take a look to see why
<tvo> and tell you about other problems :)
<hussam> the thing is that I delete it, but I'll tell the person to email it to me again
<ray_> anyone connect to aol in here
<brk3> is there a way to make kynaptic forget about broken packages etc? cause at the moment i cant install anything without havin to remove some vital packages that are apparantly 'broken'..
<_liquidfire> I just installed abc-bittorent client with the deb package
<_liquidfire> Where can I find where he installed the program
<_liquidfire> It doesn't appear in any menu listing
<Tm_T> run it from console?
<_liquidfire> i tried
<_liquidfire> but i don't know what command
<Tm_T> abc-<tab>
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> I mean, use tab to autocomplete =)
<_liquidfire> hmm wierd
<_liquidfire> it doesn't do anything
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> hit twice
<_liquidfire> nope
<_liquidfire> =/
<Tm_T> or just abc<tab>
<_liquidfire> same 
<_liquidfire> i don't see it in my hidden files either
<Tm_T> um
<_liquidfire> any idea where he may put it
<jpowers> xorg is taking up 200megs of ram...is this normal?
<ray_> umm
<ray_> mine is only taking up 60 megs
<buz>  7808 root      15   0  248m  84m 2664 S  2.0  9.6  12:47.06 Xorg
<ray_> jpowers: how much ram you got?
<jpowers> 1 gig
<ray_> jpowers: so you got enough
<jpowers> I have enough as long as I don't use the computer for anything really ram intensive.
<jpowers> pan eats ram like nobody's business
<Mustafa^^> Hi, I couldn't remove Lale (Lale is a Turkish-English Dictionary)
<Mustafa^^> http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/goster.php?no=917
<Mustafa^^> Are u sleeping?!?!? :D
<buz> is ubuntuforums slashdotted?
<buz> i admit it, i wanted to test e17 :(
<apokryphos> buz: you can use the nooms repo, can't you?
<buz> nooms?
<apokryphos> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105 Repo: deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary
<buz> will that destroy kubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> I don't see why
<GameCat> hi
<GameCat> can anyone point me to an apache tutorial for setting up https:// on kubuntu?  <-- apache n00b
<Taker> Doest anyone want to play a round kwin4 over the internet with me?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Erm, how would I go about writing a script that goes to a specific directory, runs a command and then goes into background?
<herbaz> hello guys 
<herbaz> i'm really new in linux , i have just one Q how can i install Firefox really it's make me feel sick :S
<herbaz> :D ?
<Tm_T> in console: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Tm_T> got it?
<herbaz> thanks pal , i tryied
<herbaz> Building dependency tree... Done
<herbaz> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<herbaz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<herbaz> is only available from another source
<herbaz> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<Tm_T> ?
#kubuntu 2005-08-30
<herbaz> sudo synaptic
<herbaz> i thought there is somthing called  
<Tm_T> humm
<herbaz> sudo: synaptic: command not found
<herbaz> :S
<herbaz> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<herbaz> <body>    man</body>
<herbaz> i'm using kubuntu
<jbasilio> anybody have a gmail invite?
<Pierre-Yves> me
<jbasilio> could i bug you for one?
<Pierre-Yves> send me your email
<jbasilio> Pierre-Yves: jim.basilio@verizon.net
<jbasilio> i hope google brings jabber to the fashionable IM list.  would be SOOOO much easier for OSS clients
<Pierre-Yves> jbasilio: done
<jbasilio> Pierre-Yves: thank you most kindly!  brb
<hussam> my computer keeps connecting to a an IP 207.68.178.61 through port 80 although I don't have firefox open. how can know to what domain does that IP belong?
<paco> use nslookup
<paco> nslookup ipaddress
<jbasilio> Pierre-Yves: done.  again, thank you.
<hussam> paco: is there anyway I can terminate this connection?
<paco> i don't know
<paco> i guess so
<hussam> how can know from command line if a service is running
<apokryphos> hussam: depends on the service/process. Often: ps aux|grep {process}
<hussam> is there anyway I can kill all active network connections? firestarter keeps detecting connections to an unknown IP
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<apokryphos> hussam: ifdown?
<hussam> apokryphos: will that shut off networking?
<apokryphos> It will bring the network interface down, yes. See man:ifdown for the usage
<hussam> apokryphos: how do I turn it back on?
<apokryphos> as the man page says, ifup :P
<hussam> ok
<fromoze> hi, someone know the name of the package which install "system setting" menu on kde 342?
<_frank> fromoze: there is a package for that? you mean kcontrol? I just did it manually
<fromoze> no no, in kde 342 there's no kcontrol on the kmenu, just systemsettings...
* apokryphos didn't realise it was done that early :/
<fromoze> _frank: try to install kde-systemsettings
<Heart_> hi
<Heart_> $KDEDIR in kubuntu is /usr ?
<apokryphos> KDEDIR in KDE is obsolete, though; you should use KDEDIRS
<apokryphos> but it is /usr, yes
<Heart_> ok.... asked because "echo $KDEDIR" prints nothing here
<apokryphos> by default it is not set; netierh is KDEDIRS
<apokryphos> to find out the prefix though you can always use kde-config --prefix
<apokryphos> s/netierh/neither
<_trash> chakie is here today...*waves* hi
<Heart_> apokryphos: ahh thx
<prjkt_trash> so yea anyone know how to make the SB Live 24 (ca0106) to work in Horay? (kubuntu)
<ubuntu> hi everyone!
<hussam> is ubuntuforums.org down !?
<apokryphos> yes
<ubuntu> How can i download programs with Synaptic, I'm looking for some programs that I can't simply find.....
<apokryphos> like what?
<apokryphos> You may want to enable the extra repositories
<apokryphos> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Velox> 'lo...having a problem with Adjust date and time...keyboard settings too. Keyboard settings don't even show up (when opened, just a blank window) and date & time won't set the time...it will in the configure module, but then it doesn't set the clocks and when reopened reverted.
<Heart_> anyone here has deb package for kdar?
<ubuntu> ubotu : i'm looking for programs like octave, maxima and R..... (I think they are from debian!)....
<ubotu> ubuntu: what are you talking about?
<ubuntu> Using Synaptic.... the link you sent me are from ubuntu.... and they don't seem to have them... 
<apokryphos> Heart_: what is it?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: as I said before, what package? :)
<ubuntu> apokryphos : many, to mention some: Octave, xmaxima, R, Battle for Wesnoth and Acrobat.
<apokryphos> the first few: are those games?
<apokryphos> kde has programs for viewing PDFs already, too
<ubuntu> apokryphos : No, just "Battle for Wesnoth"
<Heart_> apokryphos: frontend for dar (dar.sf.net)
<Heart_> http://kdar.sourceforge.net/
<McScruff> lo
<apokryphos> dar stuff is in there; kdar is not
<apokryphos> McScruff: hi :)
<Heart_> yes, that's the "problem" :)
<apokryphos> The repositories are huge (16000 packs, around), but they cannot possibly have *everything*, unfortunately.
<Heart_> sure but it could be possible that someone here made a package or knew a site which provides debs for it ....
<ubuntu> apokryphos: do you know how?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: know if there is one? No.
<ubuntu> thanks
<Heart_> what is a usefull compression level when making a gzip backup?
<Heart_> 9?
<apokryphos> that's the best and slowest compression level; default is 6
<Heart_> k
<Heart_> apokryphos: are you or have contact to a kubuntu dev member or where can make a request for kdar package in next kubuntu release?
<apokryphos> Heart_: there's a section on the wiki for that; feel free to recommend it there
<Heart_> url?
<apokryphos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<apokryphos> ah, it's already suggested
<Heart_> ahh nice
<apokryphos> ...and someone's already made it; it's being reviewed :)
<Heart_> reviewed?! where do you see that?
<Heart_> package is in REVU for reviewing)
<Heart_> ahh
<Heart_> that means it exist and are in "testing stage"?!
<apokryphos> When new packagers make packages they're sent to MOTU for reviewing, before they're put in
<apokryphos> not exactly; it means it has to get the approval of an MOTU-member(s) before it can go into Universe/Multiverse etc
<Heart_> but it goes only to the repository with the next release (so breezy)... not "between release cycles"?
<apokryphos> not unless it's put into backports, no
<Heart_> so the way is: reviewed packages goes into backport (package is in REVU for reviewing)
<Heart_> ups sorry mom
<Heart_> so the way is: reviewed packages goes into backport (deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary ./ <-- is ok?) then afterwards it goes to universe/multiverse?
<apokryphos> nope :)
<apokryphos> Packages are put in REVU when new (non-MOTU) people make packages
<apokryphos> if they're approved, they either go into Backports or the unstable version (currently Breezy)
<Heart_> k... mentioned backport is the right one?
<apokryphos> you want to get it now?
<apokryphos> I'm not sure if REVU hosts the debs... you could check
<Heart_> where?
<Heart_> or simply mail AndreasMussgiller?
<apokryphos> wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<apokryphos> nope, it doesn't seem to
<fatejudger> does anyone here know anything about Kdevelop?
<Heart_> what i saw is.... kdar2.0.6 requires a newer dar-version than the one which is already there in apt/aptitude
<ray> hey whats up guys
<c0rrupt_> whats the program in kubuntu that automaticaly searches for programs not added to the panel?
<c0rrupt_> o.0
<c0rrupt_> wakeeeeeeeeee up!1111111
<claydoh> c0rrupt_:  kappfinder
<c0rrupt_> kthx
<BTJustice> Might someone be able to help me get my SoundBlaster Live! 7.1 24-bit sound card working well in Lubuntu?
<BTJustice> *Kubuntu
<crimsun> BTJustice: still static?
<crimsun> BTJustice: are you using 1.0.10rc1?
<BTJustice> No, I reinstalled Kubuntu a few days ago
<BTJustice> I haven't done shit to it
<crimsun> then you need to install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> then grab the alsa-driver-1.0.10rc1.tar.bz2
<BTJustice> From terminal or Ksynaptic?
<crimsun> irrelevant
<BTJustice> Tell me what to do and I will do it.
<crimsun> I just did
<BTJustice> But how do I get that stuff?
<BTJustice> I don't know.
<BTJustice> Really.
<BTJustice> I don't know.
<crimsun> pick your poison
<BTJustice> Alright, Knaptic
<BTJustice> So I just do a search for that stuff?
<crimsun> sure.
<crimsun> dinner time for me, bbl
<BTJustice> what version of Linux headers?
<BTJustice> there is like a whole bunch of them
<BTJustice> btjustice@Kubuntu:~$ linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BTJustice> bash: linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386: command not found
<BTJustice> so I guess it would be that one
<n17r0> Hi anyone know a good file manager like total commandor on windows?
<frogtone25> hey 
<frogtone25> i need to know where i can find a list of deb addresses to add to my repositories list
<frogtone25> i need all the backport and multiverse and universes
<frogtone25> can anyone help me with this
<frogtone25> i would really appreciate it if you could
<n17r0> well I wouldnt use backports
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> but do you know how to get them anyways
<n17r0> just uncomment the multiverse lines in ur sources.list
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> is that a must though
<frogtone25> why do i have to do that
<frogtone25> i dont understand
<n17r0> nah not a must, but u get lots of extra software to choose from
<frogtone25> ok 
<frogtone25> how do i do that
<frogtone25> does uncomment mean to take them off the list
<Gatton> take out the # from in front of those lines. in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<n17r0> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogtone25> question
<frogtone25> i didnt set a su password
<n17r0> lol
<frogtone25> is there a default password
<n17r0> I dunno
<frogtone25> usually i use the same password for both me and root
<n17r0> try just <enter>
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> nope
<frogtone25> no luck
<frogtone25> hold on
<n17r0> yeah password for root is the same as "me"
<frogtone25> it wont work
<frogtone25> hold on
<Gatton> yea sudo password is your password
<Gatton> ubuntu defaults to using sudo for everything
<frogtone25> ok i changed it
<frogtone25> i remembered to put sudo passwd root
<n17r0> Gatton: do u know a good filemanager like total commander for windows?
<frogtone25> ok i put nano etc/apt/sources.list
<frogtone25> i dont know how to use that
<frogtone25> how do i get the sources file thats in my computer to show up
<n17r0> ok u now see some text right?
<frogtone25> so i can edit it
<frogtone25> yeah
<frogtone25> hold on
<n17r0> ok scroll dowbn
<frogtone25> i have to get it back online
<Gatton> n17r0, i know there's a gnome-commander. not sure if it's based on that or not
<frogtone25> hey ill have to wait a minute im installing some stuff on here
<frogtone25> ok
<n17r0> remove that "#" in front of all the lines that start with "deb blablabla"
<frogtone25> ok
<Gatton> remember after you remove the # you need to do sudo apt-get update
<n17r0> like: # deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<frogtone25> ok
<n17r0> only remove that #
<frogtone25> im on gnome right now 
<frogtone25> and im installing kde right now
<frogtone25> i had to reinstall this stuff earlier because i messed something up
<n17r0> ok when u are done with removing those #'s then u must click: ctrl + x
<n17r0> and then save 
<n17r0> lol
<frogtone25> what does ctrl + x do
<n17r0> save ur file
<frogtone25> oh
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> give me a minute or two and ill do this ok
<malv> anyone know how to connect to gmails jabber server using kopete?
<frogtone25> gmail uses jabber?
<n17r0> ok im out
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> thanks
<malv> google i mean
<malv> talk.google.com
<frogtone25> cool
<frogtone25> you can chat with google
<frogtone25> i didnt know that
<Gatton> new feature. just released
<frogtone25> really cool
<frogtone25> ok im on the site now
<frogtone25> this looks pretty cool
<malv> for one reason or another, the plugin to enable tls with jabber for kopete doesn't seem to work
<frogtone25> im gonna google this really good and find out how this actually works
<frogtone25> really 
<frogtone25> hey can we get gajim on here
<frogtone25> can it be downloaded
<frogtone25> it says that gaim can work with jabber with google
<frogtone25> but i dont know how to make jabber on there to work with google though
<frogtone25> but it does say it
<frogtone25> http://www.jabber.org/journal/2005-08-24.shtml 
<frogtone25> check out this site 
<frogtone25> ok 
<frogtone25> i need to know what to put as the server for jabber to chat with google
<frogtone25> is it talk.google.com
<frogtone25> or what
<malv> talk.google.com has a page that shows you how to set it up with gaim
<malv> as far as I can tell, it works fine with gaim
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> hey im on there
<frogtone25> its pretty cool
<supernix> can anyone tell me about the hotplug conflict in the latest kernel image ?
<EasterSunshine> has kde released a lightweight browser, similar to konqueror in functionality, but with the speed of firefox?
<sproingie> yes.  it's called konqueror
<_john> what do you guys think the best media player is for linux?>
<_john> err KDE i mean
<_john> that fits in with the KDE theme
<sproingie> konq launches in half the time, with about half the RSS ... same virtual size tho, which is strange
<sproingie> perhaps from heavy use of shared libs
<bjv> what is the standard way to check if an iso burned correctly?
<bjv> k3b reported the verification process as 'ok', but i get an 'invalid compressed format' when trying to boot the disk.
* bjv is trying a cat /dev/hdc | md5sum
<EasterSunshine> whoa you can cat devices?
<_john> which is better: amaroK or JuK?  I use JuK now, but i dunno...
<jsubl2> amarok
<malv> amarok
<_john> I remember having problems with that
<_john> like not being able to add music to my collection
<_john> perhaps it was just user error.
<_john> I'll give it another try.
<_john> "The claims it _cannot_ play MP3 files" ?
<_john> I got that error when i started
<_john> and uploaded my collection
<kalenedrael> are you running fedora core?
<_john> nope, kubuntu
<kalenedrael> hmm,
<kalenedrael> oh, i just noticed this was #kubuntu :P
<_john> XD
<kalenedrael> i'm in like five linux and linux stuff help channels
<kalenedrael> so it's hard to keep track of what's what...
<_john> heh
<_john> nifty
<_john> what distro do you use?
<kalenedrael> kubuntu
<_john> yeah, i liek it  too.  great distro.
<kalenedrael> i wouldn't hang out in here if i weren't, i guess
<malv> anyone else know that they have adobe acrobat reader 7.0 for linux?
<_john> i dunno
<manuel_> Hi, do you know how do I enable the preview feature of apollon?
<manuel_> it says "Media player could not be loaded"
<manuel_> Hi, do you know how do I enable the preview feature of apollon?
<manuel_> it says "Media player could not be loaded"
<Velox> manuel_: is the media player you're attempting to preview with installed and configured correctly?
<manuel_> yes, I have amarok, noatun, kaffeine
<manuel_> all of them working like a charm
<_john> does anyone else besides me love how much easier it is to add something to a panel in KDE?
<_john> in gnome you have to go through this long list of crap and all this gunk, stupid menus.... in KDE it takes seconds
<_john> yeah... just my two cents.
<EasterSunshine> i wish i could marry kde
<manuel_> Velox: is it an issue with kubuntu's apollon? because I didn't have those problems with a debian sid
* static thinks kde is sexy too.
<EasterSunshine> i would like to execute something with kdesu so i have permission to do whatever i want with it
<EasterSunshine> `kdesu touch me`
<kalenedrael> sudo
<kalenedrael> ...
<kalenedrael> umm...
<static> heh
<EasterSunshine> but i want kde to touch me, not some damn superuser
<Velox> Embrace the KDE...open up your Linux side.
<Velox> Oh, woot. I tried DVD playback in xine for the first time and it passed with flying colors.
<Velox> I already knew mpeg playback was good.
<malv> anyone here a dedicated programmer that doesn't live on coffee?
<Subvertir> I live off crank and ramen
<Subvertir> does that count?
<static> i'd live off coke but coffee is cheaper.
<static> although i dont code.. .so .. whatever..
<static> nothing like an ice cole cocacola.. ahhh.. refreshing.
<static> cold*
<Ce_ganaz> allow
<Terminus> help with kcontrol, please
<Terminus> I have this error: ASSERT: "!config.isReadOnly()" in /root/kdebase/kdebase-3.4.2/kcontrol/randr/randr.cpp (674)
<Terminus> when I apply changes in screen
<cartel_> hmm
<cartel_> when i goto gmail in konq, i get the standard view
<cartel_> but, none of the buttons work.
<Velox> cartel_: I suggest Mozilla FireFox over Konqueror as a webbrowser.
<Terminus> I have this error: ASSERT: "!config.isReadOnly()" in /root/kdebase/kdebase-3.4.2/kcontrol/randr/randr.cpp (674)
<Terminus> in kcontrol, any help, please?
<Velox> Terminus: tried reinstalling kcontrol?
<Terminus> with apt-get install?
<Velox> Or Kyn/Synaptic (I use Synaptic to be honest...far better, even though its from GNOME)
<Terminus> ok, i try this, thanks Velox
<frogtone25> hey i need to know how i can get java for kubuntu
<frogtone25> can anyone help me
<Xolev> http://www.ubuntuguide.com ... take a look at adding extra repositiories, and I believe installing Java is in it too.
<frogtone25> well ill tell you this
<frogtone25> i downloaded java from java.com
<frogtone25> and its a bin file
<frogtone25> a rpm file is inside of the bin file
<frogtone25> how do i extract the rpm file from the bin
<Xolev> alien -i rpmfile.rpm
<Xolev> alien will output a .deb file, then you can use sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb to install it
<frogtone25> ok i know how to extract a rpm file
<frogtone25> and to install a deb file
<frogtone25> but i have a rpm inside of a .bin file
<frogtone25> how do i get the rpm out of it
<frogtone25> what command do i put into terminal to do this
<Xolev> I gave the answer above.
<Xolev> alien -i rpmfile.rpm makes a .deb file to install through dpkg.
<_frank> frogtone for java add hoary-extras to your sources.list and install java with kynaptic or synaptic.
<_frank> thats the best way to do it
<_frank> 1repositories
<Xolev> Indeed.
<frogtone25> i have a .bin file here
<frogtone25> i have to open it to get a rpm file out of it
<_frank> you can't directly install a rpm
<_frank> trust me it's better if you add hoary-extras
<frogtone25> can i post what it says in my terminal
<frogtone25> root@richardk:/home/frogtone25 # alien -d /home/frogtone25/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<frogtone25> Unknown type of package, /home/frogtone25/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin.
<frogtone25> this is what it says
<frogtone25> so you tell me
<_frank> type sh /home/frogtone25/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<frogtone25> ok
<_frank> to run the bin first
<frogtone25> it extracted it
<frogtone25> and i have now installed java
<_frank> does it work/
<frogtone25> i dont know 
<frogtone25> let me check
<_frank> man for some reason shift doesn't work on my keyboard anymore
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> answer this
<frogtone25> i have java installed 
<frogtone25> but i wont work on any of my browsers
<frogtone25> im using firefox and opera
<frogtone25> how do i make it work with those browsers
<frogtone25> well i know why opera wont work
<frogtone25> it wont let me enable java on it
<frogtone25> but firefox should be working
<frogtone25> and it isnt 
<frogtone25> so please help me
<_frank> you didn't use apt-get / synaptic / kynaptic to install, you're on your own
<frogtone25> well i dont know how to do that
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> i tried apt-get
<frogtone25> it wouldnt work
<_frank> this is debian based... you should always use apt first
<frogtone25> i did
<_frank> you need to add hoary-extras
<frogtone25> it wouldnt work
<_frank> to your sources
<frogtone25> how do i do that
<Xolev> http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Xolev> Find the section on "adding extra repositories"
<Xolev> I believe theres also how to install Java as well.
<frogtone25> ive done been here
<frogtone25> i messed up my synaptic last time using those addresses
<Xolev> You obviously didn't do it correctly then
<frogtone25> and the java they tell you to install with apt-get doesnt exist
<frogtone25> well tell me how you should do it 
<_frank> frogtone25: oh... maybe you're right there was a problem with hoary-extras today. something is fucked somewhere
<Xolev> Copy and paste what they give, replacing whats in /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogtone25> yeah i know
<Xolev> _frank: Is there? I haven't tried anything today.
<Poromies> frogtone25: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<_frank> i don't know the details only that something was not working
<frogtone25> well i can tell you that they have been adding new stuff on there
<frogtone25> i have a mac osx panther theme on here right now
<frogtone25> top buttons and all
<frogtone25> and i got it on synaptics
<frogtone25> ive never seen it on there before
<Poromies> is it the baghera theme (or something like that?)
<Poromies> it's been in repos for a while :] 
<frogtone25> ive never seen it before
<tenco> why does adept need over 50 megs of disk space?
<frogtone25> i have a question
<frogtone25> what is the name of the program for kubuntu that runs off of the itunes music store servers
<frogtone25> i saw it in synaptic the other day 
<frogtone25> and i can find it
<_frank> pymusique or something like thta/
<frogtone25> or ok
<_frank> not sure
<frogtone25> ok 
<frogtone25> i found it
<tenco> why does adept need over 50 megs of disk space?
<frogtone25> but it says that i need a version of python that i cant find on there
<vot3> how do i change my 'preferred appications' in kde?
<vot3> such as the terminal program it uses when you select terminal
<skpl> can someone tell me how to install the font 'freesans' for kinsole?
<Tonka> how do i put the trash icon on the desktop? i'm kubuntu with kde 5.4. :-)
<skpl> can someone tell me why programs i download always open with a program called kate instead of with something else? like file manager or archive manager?
<jeh> skpl: deb packages?
<skpl> no, this is a gzip file
<jeh> should open with ark or similar
<jeh> i've seen deb:s being opened with kate. slightly useless :)
<skpl> everything i download opens with kate for some reason
<skpl> do you have any idea why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i add enlightenment to my kdm list?
<fatejudger> this is going to sound like a stupid question but after tweaking the kde eye candy / system performance stuff the entire Kubuntu theme got replaced with this disgusting blue theme
<fatejudger> and the fonts are tiny
<fatejudger> is there some default theme
<fatejudger> that I can switch back to
<fatejudger> ?
<tenco> why does adept need over 50 megs of disk space?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't get this
<_buz> and why would installing it rip half kubuntu apart
<tenco> _buz: really? it only deinstalled kynaptic and synaptic on my machine
<tenco> _buz: kde 3.4.0?
<_buz> mhh it wanted to change a shitload of stuff on mine
<_buz> no 3.4.2
<nikkia> lol
<nikkia> 'intel sets sights on digital living room'
<nikkia> hey, intel, you're too late, IBM already won!
<Tonka> please help me put the trash icon on my kubuntu desktop. right now its in the tray.
<tenco> how can i get bash to rehash $PATH?
<nikkia> tonka, edit Trash.desktop in your Desktop directory, and change 'Hidden=true' to 'Hidden=false'
<nikkia> tenco: hash -r
<tenco> thanks
<Tonka> thanks mikkia. will try that.
<tenco> is a adept hacker here?
<tenco> an*
<tenco> how can i search in the package descriptions with adept?
<tenco> uhm, why did they announce this release? it even can not do the most important task a package manager should: install packages
<fatejudger> can somebody with the default config go into their color settings and tell me what they are?
<fatejudger> I can't seem to figure it out
<Subvertir> playing guitar is hard =(
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> Hallo, how are you?
<nikkia> meh
<apokryphos> sounds good :P
<nikkia> just had to hack Point2Play to work :P
<nikkia> their python script to detect your system settings only recognises a few distros, and crashes if you're not on the list
<apokryphos> seems silly
<nikkia> indeed...
<nikkia> 'and I'm paying MONEY for this ??!?!' :P
<apokryphos> finding it weird getting up thsi early; house sounded so up-and-going, and I thought it *must* be around 12. Guess not. :/
<apokryphos> much?
<nikkia> 3/mo, the usual transgaming fee
<stef> hello all :-)
<stef> I try to use klamav 
<stef> I installed it but when I start klamav the configfile is not writeable
<thoreauputic> nikkia: if it's of any interest: apparently konsole uses a daemon called something like "utempter" to increment users etc (not included in kubuntu afaik)
<thoreauputic> re: previous discussion about utmp etc
<stef> is there more configuration needet? ANd what shall I do?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: ah, interesting
<stef> can someone help?
<stef> I installed klamav via a.deb -file
<stef> maybe this was not a good idea?
<stef> when I start klamav under console I get the message "/var/tmp/kdecache-stef" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<stef> what is to do?
<nikkia> it has to be run as root, obviously
<nikkia> try kdesu klamav
<stef> hmm but its antivirus . Should this not be run as a normal user?
<NeEdLove> hi
<nikkia> stef, why do you need clamav anyway ?
<nikkia> (i ask, because i have a nasty feeling you don't really understand what it does, and are just installing it out of habit of thinking you need antivirus)
<stef> Im looking for an easy to use antivir solution
<stef> There is  anned for installing a file server by a friend and he has no expierence with linux
<stef> so , a simple to use gui is the best solution
<stef> for him
<nikkia> stef, see, clamav is designed to scan email/shared directories, and as such runs as root as a daemon, now, klamav is, i presume, a front end control panel for it, and because clamav runs as root, klamav probably needs to too
<stef> hmmm, okay but when I use kdesu klamav I have the same messages
<nikkia> yeah, its the old running KDE programs as root problem :/
<stef> old problem? no solution for it?
<nikkia> stef, the problem is, klamav appears to be expecting to be run as root, from within KDE running as root
<nikkia> stef, there is no easy way to run KDE as root on kubuntu, and it wouldn't be recommended anyway
<nikkia> it sounds like a monumentally bad design on the part of klamav to me
<stef> nikkia, how should I use it under kubuntu? maybe under sarge is it better?
<nikkia> stef, is klamav absolutely necessary ?
<nikkia> because i wouldn't trust an app that is security related when it makes so utterly bad security related design decisions :)
<stef> no, not klamav. When there is another solution I can live with that
<nikkia> its a bit like having a locksmith tell you 'don't lock your door for a couple of days, to let the lock settle in'
* apokryphos chuckles
<stef> okay, you are right
<stef> but what I should use instead?
* apokryphos doesn't use anything, as Linux doesn't really get viruses :D
<stef> you have to know , there is a firm and they have a M$ -lan
<stef> they need win for development (Powerbuilder)
<nikkia> stef, i have nothing against clamav
<stef> but I can change some Servers to linux
<nikkia> stef, you do realise clamav != klamav, right?
<nikkia> that klamav is just a GUI to clamav
<stef> And in a win lan without an antivir solution?
<nikkia> stef, run clamav :)
<nikkia> klamav is NOT a virus scanner, it is a GUI program that lets you configure/access clamav, which IS a virus scanner
<stef> yes I understand this.
<stef> I was haappy to see agui for it
<stef> so the the admin there can use it easily
<nikkia> stef, its a bit pointless if the GUI insists on you using insanely bad security practices to use it tho
<stef> hmmm..
<stef> Is there another "gui-Scanner" ?
* nikkia sends a self-derogatory email to a customer :/
<tenco> i have problems with wpa_supplicant
<tenco> i always get: Disconnect event - remove keys
<nikkia> tch!
<stef> ?
<nikkia> my boss just called me asking if i could upload *all* my source code and data files so he can 'tinker' with it at home
<blaq> hey guys, is there a way for me to mount a smb share through a gui interface?
<blaq> unfortunately most programs aren't recognising remote:/ and smb:// and I don't want to have to trawl through man pages and conf files to get these shares mounted properly
<tenco_> the wpa howto on the wiki doesnt work - i get always the same error :-\
<blaq> when i used to use mandrake, it had a module in its system configuration and maintenance utility that would provide me with a nice graphical interface to /etc/fstab.conf and i was wondering if (k)ubuntu had the same
<rob^> I managed to turn my ubuntu desktop into a kde/gnome halfbreed, how to I undo the changes that the GTK style thingy changed?
<rob^> at the moment I have qt widgets where the gtk ones should be
<rob^> and kde fonts instead of gnome
<floe> rob^: Mabey you could set it in the kde control center. If the appropriate module is installed (which seems to be)... GTK Styles and Fonts.
<rob^> yes, how do I completly undo it
<floe> rob^: KControl->Appearance And Themes->GTK Styles And Fonts
<rob^> yes, but its taken over from gnome themes etc
<floe> rob^_: Mabe set it to "default" style... I'm not sure. I never use Gnome just some gtk apps. Sry.
<rob^> I'll try removing kde and see what happens
<tenco_> the wpa howto on the wiki doesnt work - i get always the same error :-\
<sxe> are there any broken kernel pakages on kubuntu? After dist-upgrading i cant start kubuntu hoary.
<sxe> i get only a black screen on startup
<sxe> i remember, that there were updates conserning kernel modules.. i think that is the problem..
<skalpel> can someone recommend a good ftp client for kde?
<nikkia> skalpel: kbear, if you can use it without it crashing
<nikkia> failing that, konqueror works, albeit horribly slowly
<nikkia> if you want a true ftp client, that is rock-solid stable, you usually end up having to go to the command line ftp clients tho
<skalpel> you dont sound hopeful
<nikkia> skalpel: i like kbear, but it is horribly crashy
<skalpel> why do you like it then?
<nikkia> skalpel: nice UI, nice feature list
<skalpel> do you know of an irc client for kde that supports transparency?
<nikkia> skalpel: kvirc (not the version in the repositories though)
<nikkia> 2.whatever that's in the repos. is about 18mo out of date
<otep> does anyone ever encounter this:
<otep> error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<skalpel> i usually do not run anything that is not in the repositories
<hettar> Anyone running breezy kubuntu ?? and if so is it useable yet ?
<otep> does anyone ever encounter this:
<otep> error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<kainos> wer can i get a source list thats got more stable downloads>
<pl_ice_> hi
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> hettar: I didn't have much luck last time I tried
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> To install breezy, I mean
<pl_ice_> hey, can someone tell howto backup my iptables?
<dePOLL> Hey guys. Is there any way to get kio_svn for my (K)Ubuntu Hoary without much hastle? Somehow it seems to be missing in the official repositories Oo
<Kitty-Kun> hello!
<_buz> how comes that lm_sensors reports everything but fan speed on my k8v?
<_buz> some fan speed info would be rather handy for tweaking
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Kitty-Kun
* Kamping_Kaiser swears at grep
<nikkia> woohoo
<nikkia> now thats some serious gratuitus eye candy
<_stef> Does anyone know if there is a good open source ego shooter for linux available? 
<_stef> or other good games?
<_stef> maybe old atari?
<nikkia> stef, Q3A ?
<_stef> Q3A? what is trhat and where can I get this?
<nikkia> its open source, but you have to pay for the data files :)
<nikkia> stef, Quake 3 Arena
<nikkia> stef, if you want free as in no money, and don't care quite so much about 'open source', then there's America's Army and Return To Castle Wolfenstein:Enemy Territory
<_stef> okay I have a look for that
<tommel> Moin!
<Bags> Hello all. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Bags> I've got a problem with KDEPrint on a PPC and I was wondering if any of you kind and helpful, beautiful people would be feeling in the mood to offer a helping hand in this cruel and doomed worl in which we all live...
<Bags> I've set up a HP Photosmart 7150 colour printer on one of the USB ports, it's detected, but the print jobs just sit there in the queue and do nothing...
<Bags> It's a G3 (Lombard) PowerBook. 
<Bags> Non-FW. 
<Bags> New World all the same. 
<Bags> It prints to the very same printer served up on a Windows XP box via Samba. 
<Bags> But when connected locally, she don't verk mate...
<Bags> Nutink. 
<Bags> She's a bustid.. 
<Bags> I don'ta no vata kuda be vronga, mate,,,
<Bags> The lights, she's a blinking and the motors are verring...
<Bags> Buta no a printa de paipa...
<Bags> Any ideas? 
<Bags> Folks? 
<Bags> Am I the only person in this IRC room? 
<Bags> Or is everyone else just watching me making a fool of myself here... ? 
<nikkia> mostly that
<Bags> :-)
* apokryphos nods
<apokryphos> :P
<Bags> lol
<nikkia> that and i was plugging in my shiny new netgear switch
<Bags> But seriously, folks, have any of you had this sort of thing before? 
<apokryphos> ooOOoo
<nikkia> oddly not the switch i ordered, however
<nikkia> well, it is, and it isn't
<Bags> I have a new router, as of this afternoon. 
<_buz> netgear per definition isnt shiny 
<Bags> Netgear. 
<apokryphos> congrats
<nikkia> according to netgear, the FS108 has 1 uplink/normal port with a front panel switch
<Bags> WGR614 v5
<nikkia> according to the box in front of me, it has MDI-X on all 8 ports
<_buz> netgears specs are pure fantasy
<nikkia> buz, their professional (blue) stuff is great
<nikkia> buz, their consumer products are no worse than linksys, etc
<Bags> This one seems ok. 
<_buz> linksys you can at least hack
<nikkia> buz, whats to hack in a switch??
<_buz> i paid for a simple wirless router
<Bags> Well, that's handy...
<_buz> and what did i make of it?
<_buz> one that supports wds, vpn, qos and some other things i forgot about
<Bags> Brown and handy... CUPS anyone? 
<_buz> cup d is good, yes
<Kitty-Kun> how do i set up a scanner in kde?
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, my boss has a surprise in store
<apokryphos> nikkia: an extra job for you!
<nikkia> apokryphos: he wanted messages in the message window to 'disappear after a time, so as not to confuse users', i made them auto-fade after a preset time :P
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> oh, that was the surprise :P
* apokryphos is a little slow
<apokryphos> these days are busybusybusy; it's like being at school. Good and bad.
<apokryphos> Arr well, food; back later.
<Kitty-Kun> help please
<Kitty-Kun> ...
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Kitty-Kun> I ALREADY ASKED
<Kitty-Kun> how do i set up a scanner in kde?
<stef> I just installed apache2 but its not running
<stef> nmap 127.0.0.1 gives me not an open port80
<stef> I looked around for somme logs
<stef> but couldnt find anything important
<stef> browsing the default page has also no result
<Kamping_Kaiser> tried connecting to localhost?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and is it not running or not connecting out?
<apokryphos> Kitty-Kun: when you open up Kooka you should be able to from there
<stef> yes itz seems not running
<stef> but I can do an apache restart without an error
<apokryphos> if it restarts then it should really be running after...
<Kamping_Kaiser> so is it on localhost?
<stef> yes
<apokryphos> is apache not running, or can you just not view it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and 127.0.0.1?
<apokryphos> You shouldn't have to, but I recall someone having to chmod www/ before viewing anything :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably not world x :|
<Kitty-Kun> what's kooka?
<stef> and what is the best value for chmod in this case?
<apokryphos> 666
<Kitty-Kun> O_o
<apokryphos> !info kooka
<ubotu> kooka: (Scanner program for KDE), section graphics, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 720 kB, Installed size: 1160 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> not 666 :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> 755
<Kitty-Kun> so use sudo apt-get install kooka?
<apokryphos> sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> me sure apokryphos? yeh
<apokryphos> No... "sure" as in "yes. that's what you do"
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh right ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry
<stef> I tried chmod 755 /var/www but no result
<stef> alll the same
<dePOLL> Hey guys. Is there any way to get kio_svn for my (K)Ubuntu Hoary without much hastle? Somehow it seems to be missing in the official repositories Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> stef: is the problem accessing it from another computer?
<apokryphos> stef: is apache running, for sure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aparently he can see localhost
<stef> How can i get sure that its running?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it's running localy at least
<apokryphos> so how exactly is it not working?
<apokryphos> oh, others can't view it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: that's what I'm trying to find out :)
<apokryphos> if you can view localhost then it's of course running
<hatake_kakashi> anyone would happen to know how to disable the use of IPv6 and use only IPv4?
<stef> No, I cant see localhost
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok 
<Kamping_Kaiser> then it's not running 
<hatake_kakashi> stef, ifconfig lo up
<stef> and from other machine also no access
<Bags> Having trouble printing to a HP7150 via USB and CUPS. I've a PPC G3 Powerbook and Kubuntu. It sees the printer but the jobs stop in the queue. This machine prints to the very same printer when it's served on a Windows XP machine, but when connected locally, it doesn't work.. .Any ideas? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: what program
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser, just for dhclient
<Kamping_Kaiser> stef. did you restart apache using sudo?
<hatake_kakashi> because it is not getting the address
<stef> yes nothing is starting it seems
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: not sure
<hatake_kakashi> stef, check to see if apache maybe is running in the background via 'ps' command
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser, hmm :/ it is not getting any dhcpoffer even though dmesg shows output that the eth0 was detected.. I started looking through the manpages of ifconfig and ipv6
<stef>  ps dont show me apache2 :(
<stef> ps -A
<Kamping_Kaiser> stef 'ps aux |grep apache'
<Kamping_Kaiser> without the 's
<stef>  that gives: root      8213  0.0  0.1   2964   756 pts/1    R+   15:28   0:00 grep apache2
<apokryphos> stef: please don't write in red by default
<Kamping_Kaiser> stef: it's not running. are you sure it's installed?
<stef> I reinstalled all with synaptic
<stef> so it should be installed
<apokryphos> dpkg -l|grep apache2   ...gives?
<stef> where can I post that Pastebin.com?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or #flood
<stef> opkay here: http://pastebin.com/345879
<stef> seems all okay
<apokryphos> it is installed; hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> stef: run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" and then "ps aux |grep apache"
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs
<apokryphos> sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<apokryphos> did you do that after you installed apache?
<Kamping_Kaiser> use the init scripts
<stef> no
<stef> that was it, it seems!!!
<hatake_kakashi> ok, I believe kubuntu uses PAM and LDAP to use auth.. so is there a way to allow xorg to allow certain users?
<stef> but the default site is not shown
<apokryphos> ?
<stef> only a list of directorys
<stef> config?
<hatake_kakashi> stef, its most likely your apache2 config
<Kamping_Kaiser> stef: can you open the directories
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<hatake_kakashi> check the conf files
<stef> yes I can open it apache2-default then it shows me the default site
<Kamping_Kaiser> config
<jwayne> When I'm writing make in a catalog containing a makefile I get the following error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jwayne: have you run configure?
<jwayne> Sorry forgot this line allso: make: *** [default]  Error 2
<jwayne> ./configure: make: *** [default]  Error 2
<jwayne> no. ./configure gets me: bash: make:: command not foun
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. sure you have build-essential?
<jwayne> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> better check
<jwayne> how do I do that?
<jwayne> in synaptic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, if you want :0. synaptic/ apt/aptitude/ kynaptic :)
<jwayne> still nothig
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't know
<jwayne> can it be somthing with the headers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !build-essential
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !build-essential
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. oh well
<apokryphos> !info build-essential
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need them :) do you have them? g
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<jwayne> how do i check?
<apokryphos> configure would fail if you didn't have bulid-essential
<apokryphos> if you're on to make, then I presume it hasn't?
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like configure failed to me, but *shrugs* i can ohnly see 2 lines :)
<jwayne> i have buils-essential
<apokryphos> what's the configure error then? What's the error output?
<jwayne> and the headers
<apokryphos> it will tell you exactly the problem :)
<jwayne> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<apokryphos> that obviously means there's no configure in the directory that you are currently in
<jwayne> Im not sure i have to run configure
<apokryphos> what application is it/
<jwayne> there are allready a makefile
<apokryphos> that doesn't mean you have to configure now
<mornfall> omg jjesse
<jwayne> its bcm5700-8.1.55 (drivers for my eth0) 
<jwayne> tar:ed from a open source
<jwayne> into a tmp directory
<apokryphos> read the README or INSTALL file that it probably comes with
<jwayne> done that
<jwayne> it says untar into a directory
<jwayne> then: make
<apokryphos> so go for it
<apokryphos> what's the error?
<jwayne> wait
<jwayne> it was something with the headers
<jwayne> reinstalled them
<jwayne> and it is woring
<jwayne> working
<jwayne> solved it after 5h
<jwayne> :-(
<jwayne> newbee ass you se...
<apokryphos> :)
<jwayne> now i installed the driver with "make install" - it say
<jwayne> the documention says that its optional to patch it into the kernel
<jwayne> what reasons are there for patching it?
<jwayne> and how do I check that the driver realy are loaded
<jwayne> its a driver for a ehernet card as I said before
<claviola> hi folks.  I'm a kde user, but I use plain old boring debian, so I'm wondering what changes did kubuntu do to kde.  I hear you guys have hal+udev+etc support like GNOME's, which I don't have here
<amu> claviola: see http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/
<apokryphos> And far quicker at packaging :)
<claviola> amu: hi :)
<amu> claviola: hi 
<nikkia> apokryphos: oi!
<frans-th> :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: oieeoi
<nikkia> apokryphos: tell your crazy relatives to stop calling me :P
<apokryphos> There's no way to stop them, I'm afraid.
<apokryphos> They out-argue me everytime
* nikkia just got a wrong number from some old greek woman, who insisted on shouting greek into the phone :P
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> you should've told me earlier; I'd give you responses ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i doubt i could have transcribed what she was saying anyway
<apokryphos> nikkia: did you say you'd seen My Big Fat Greek Wedding?
<cezmi> can somebody help me about GRUB?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'd have been lying if i had
<apokryphos> nikkia: o_O. Criminal. You gotta see it. :D
<nikkia> wow, this is exciting
<apokryphos> It's scary how similar our family is, in manyways.
<apokryphos> Give me any word, and I'll show you how it comes from a Greek one :P
<nikkia> and once more ITV scrapes the bottom of the barrel with voice-controlled puyo puyo
<apokryphos> nikkia: wathced so little TV lately I found it odd when I actually did yesterday
<nikkia> apokryphos: same here, really
<apokryphos> thinking about it, BB was pretty much the only thing I was watching at one point
<nikkia> apokryphos: however, my 'computer room' TV is always left on, for my xbox
<nikkia> apokryphos: and when i turned the power back on after the storm passed, it came back on on ITV, and i haven't bothered to turn it off yet
<apokryphos> you turn power off during storm there?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i did during that one
<nikkia> wait until it hits you in a few minutes
<apokryphos> Sounds like you get some real mean ones there
<nikkia> it went from 'daylight' to 'OMG, its night? where's the light switch?' in about 3 seconds
<apokryphos> started drizzling earlier here; I wish we had thunderstorms. I quite like them, really. :)
<_stef> hello, new problem
<apokryphos> Radical weather changes
<nikkia> apokryphos: and as storms go, that was scary for the UK, saw much worse in the US of course...
<_stef>  I want to hear music but I cant mount the cdrom with music on it, data cd is okay
<_stef> what went wrong?
<_stef> since yesterday I was able to hear music
<nikkia> stef, you don't 'mount' audio CDs
<_stef> ?
<apokryphos> it's not a filesystem
<_stef> I see
<nikkia> stef, you can use the KDE ioslaves to listen to music by using media://  and opening the cd from there
<nikkia> or you can use something like xmms to play the audio cd
<_stef> but when I use kscd then t I have a read error
<apokryphos> or audiocd:/
<nikkia> well, thats another 180 gone :/
<apokryphos> whatwhat
<_stef> with audiocd I get an error that the cd drive does not exist
<nikkia> apokryphos: just ordering some more stuff :P
<_stef> but with data cd I can mount the drive
<apokryphos> nikkia: those two computers not arrived yet?
<nikkia> apokryphos: nope
<apokryphos> _stef: yes
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, that i know of, my boss is on holiday til tuesday
<nikkia> well, 'holiday', he's testing my game, muhahahahha
<nikkia> payback is sweet
<apokryphos> 8)
* apokryphos thinks playing games sounds like holiday, still
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not as fun as it sounds
<apokryphos> For ya'll, I'm sure.
<apokryphos> be back in a bit
<_stef> I dont know what is wrong since yesterday i could here music. What is happened?
<_stef> till yesterday
<nikkia> stef, dunno, did you reboot ?
<_stef> yes I have done that 
<_stef> thats the first thing I do in case of such problems
<nikkia> no, i was meaning, if you rebooted, it might be that a module you had loaded before, isn't anymore
<cezmi> can somebody help me
<_stef> ahh  I see
<_stef> what a module could it be?
* nikkia shrugs
<Tm_T> nikkia: I can feel your pain :/
<nikkia> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> nothing =)
<_stef> what is the music-module ;-)   ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: that cheap HSBC mp3-player arrived... and it *almost* came with a free battery (i.e. it didn't). 
<apokryphos> nikkia: wanna place bets on its life-expectency? ;)
<nikkia> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: i bet its the same as the bush '64MB' player i have here
<apokryphos> Has "Digital Player" in big flashy letters on the box
<apokryphos> the player itself looks... tacky as plastic :P
<nikkia> (they claim 64MB by counting the fact that WMA files at 64kbps are 'just as good' as MP3 at 128kbps, and thus you can fit twice as many on its 32MB flash
<apokryphos> omg
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, thats what i thought too
<apokryphos> this is 512 -- surprising
<apokryphos> unfortunately, I'm sure it won't make it last a day longer
<nikkia> thats not too bad
<apokryphos> I'm saying a week-and-a-half
<apokryphos> (if I use it)
<apokryphos> the first tacky one I got was around two weeks
<nikkia> http://nikki.sexadelic.com/~nikki/mp3.png <- crappy mp3 player :)
<_stef> okay the musi problem is that my cdrom1 under /dev is away
<nikkia> _stef, ahh, that's a udev issue
<_stef> How can I add  the cdrom drive?
<_stef> udev?
<nikkia> _stef, udev by default assigns every cdrom it finds to /dev/cdrom, thus if you have 2, they both get to be /dev/cdrom  and thus only the second one is visible
<apokryphos> nikkia: woo, mine has a screen 8)
<nikkia> _stef, udev is the new way that /dev gets generated
<nikkia> apokryphos: heh
<apokryphos> looks like the average cheap mp3 player; the little ones
<_stef> I see
<nikkia> apokryphos: even more amazing, is, that POS is actually USB 2.0
<_stef> and what shall I do now?
<apokryphos> hah! How long ago?
<nikkia> apokryphos: and it is, at least, just a dumb usb-storage device
<nikkia> apokryphos: a year?
<apokryphos> nikkia: with 64 megs of space you need fast-transfer
<apokryphos> :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: as you can tell, just, by the pic... the left end pulls off to reveal a USB connector
<nikkia> _stef, for now, create a /dev/cdrom1  link that points to the actual device node
<apokryphos> aha; mine's like this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UK-Seller-512MB-USB-MP3-Player-512-MB-Pen-Disk-Drive_W0QQitemZ5233885306QQcategoryZ51074QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
<nikkia> it'll be /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd or so
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, its one of those
<nikkia> apokryphos: those are made by a decent company, iirc, philips? 
<apokryphos> mine's not exactly the same as that, but similar
<apokryphos> the one I have almost surely isn't
<apokryphos> no manual, just an unbranded box
<nikkia> Hmmmm
<nikkia> thats odd
<nikkia> i just plugged that mp3 player in...
<nikkia> and on LFS its reporting 62MB
<apokryphos> :-O
<nikkia> on knoppix, it said it was a 32MB partition
<apokryphos> so all along... 
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> not much use tho, it has one album on there and its full
<apokryphos> I'm actually wondering why I didn't take the 10 CDs
<apokryphos> wonder what I was thinking :/
<apokryphos> they're more fun to throw around than an mp3-player
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah, its 'Ministry of Sound'
<frogtone25> hello
<frogtone25> i need to know how you change cursors on kubuntu
<OculusAquilae> in the control center at mouse
<frogtone25> ok
<_stef> I tried a udev restart
<nikkia> _stef, it won't do any good unless you rewrite the udev rules
<frogtone25> ok i tried to get the cursor theme to work on here
<frogtone25> but it says its not a valid theme 
<frogtone25> how do i make it a valid theme
<OculusAquilae> which theme?
<Taker> HI
<frogtone25> OS X.CurXPTheme
<OculusAquilae> link?
<frogtone25> i know it says xp
<OculusAquilae> is it for xp?
<frogtone25> http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=23388&page=1&pp=20
<frogtone25> maybe
<frogtone25> but cant i make it work on here
<apokryphos> you need to use KDE mouse themes
<frogtone25> they are .png files
<apokryphos> or you have to make your own
<OculusAquilae> frogtone: look at kde-look.org
<OculusAquilae> perhaps http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22324
<apokryphos> get a mouse theme from there, download it and compare, if you really wanna install that one
<Taker> Hot to add two variables in a bash-scirpt together?
<Taker> How
<Taker> ?
<nikkia> Taker: expr
<nikkia> as such:
<nikkia> nikki@nikki:~$ expr 1 + 2
<Taker> nikkia: ?
<nikkia> 3
<Johnny-> Could somebody help me?
<Taker> Johnny-: Just type your question
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Johnny-> I have installed Kubuntu...but when it tries to boot up normally i get very colorful blinking messed up screen instead of the log in -screen :/
<Johnny-> I have tried reinstalling
<apokryphos> factoid seems a little abrupt, but it's direct ;-)
<_stef> ohhje , dont know what I should do with the udev rule.conf
<_stef>  Is there an easier way?
<_stef> to add a cdrom?
<Johnny-> I have got it working one time...but that's it. It was the second time i reinstalled, then it worked...but when i booted it up again same problem...reinstalling did not help :/
<apokryphos> Johnny-: do you have an ATI/nvidia?
<Johnny-> Nvidia 6600GT AGP
<apokryphos> Ok. When it starts playing up hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 to go to a different session
<Johnny-> The color just shift
<Johnny-> +s
<Johnny-> Ctrl+alt+delete did not work neither
<apokryphos> ctrl+alt+F1 should take you to a terminal session
<apokryphos> it doesn't?
<Johnny-> Hmmm...ill try one more time
<Johnny-> Takes a while...im on windows now :P
<apokryphos> F1-F6
<apokryphos> no problem
<nikkia> hah
<Johnny-> Hmmmm...now it is just one color when i booted it :D
* apokryphos wonders if Riddell is still alive :|
<nikkia> of all the people in our company.... thunderbird marks ONE person's emails as junk every time
<apokryphos> heh
<Johnny-> Ctrl+alt+F1-6 does nothing...
<apokryphos> :/
<apokryphos> You'll have to try to start Ubuntu in Failsafe session, then
<Johnny-> And when i am in the recovery console, startx is unknown command and apt-get update&apt-get install says that 74 packets are not upgraded
<apokryphos> erm, this is hoary right?
<Johnny-> Yep
<apokryphos> go into a recovery console, install the nvidia drivers
<Johnny-> Downloaded today again...
<Johnny-> How do i install them?
<apokryphos> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<Johnny-> Ill give it a go
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Johnny-> Rebooting...
<apokryphos> wait
<apokryphos> did you follow all the instructions there?
<Johnny-> Yep
<Johnny-> But i installed it with sudo apt-get install...
<frogtone25> ok 
<frogtone25> i need some help
<Johnny-> And it WORKS!!!
<apokryphos> =)
<Johnny-> apokryphos, thanks you very very very much dude!
<frogtone25> i need to know where can i go other than kdelook.org to find some macosx icons for linux 
<frogtone25> and i need to know how to install theme
<Tm_T> :/
<_daniel> hello all.  i've got problems with the ibook touchpad
* nikkia watches all twelvety-teen IM protocols connect simultaneously
<Tm_T> ?
<nikkia> tm_t, i'd forgotten to make kopete connect after rebooting
<nikkia> tm_t, so hit the 'connect everything, damn it' button
<Tm_T> haha
<nikkia> which now google have IM, runs into the 'dozens' of IM accounts :)
<Tm_T> yep, Kopete supports too many IM-systems =)
<Tm_T> "and I have to use all of them!"
<Tm_T> ;)
<_buz> is it like normal that amarok crashes all 5 songs
<nikkia> buz, IME, yeah :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> _buz: and version is...
<nikkia> oh apok left, that'd explain why he isn't religiously defending amarok :P
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> but I'm here!
<Tm_T> _buz: well?
<_root> :)
<eros> could someone help me a sec
<eros> how can i see my windows network
<eros> in kubuntu
<nikkia> eros, open konqueror, type smb:/   in the location
<eros> hmm
<eros> thats wierd
<eros> idon't see anything
<eros> but in ubuntu everything worked
* apokryphos wonders if there'll be a fixed xorg for Breezy final
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> It's still broken?
<apokryphos> no, but composite extension is, and has been for some time.
<eros> Anyone =] ?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Ouch
<apokryphos> get a straight freeze-up on trying to enable it
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Well, there's still two months to go
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> eros: Did you leave the window open? The shares don't neccessarily show up immediately
<eros> yeahj
<eros> after a while it gave an error
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Which was...?
* nikkia watches this week's mighty boosh
<eros> unable to find any workgroups in local workgroup
<eros> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: any tips
<eros> i gave my local domain name 
<eros> which I also use for the windows computers
<eros> (dad,mom) etc
<eros> But somehow they don't show up
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Quite frankly, I'm stumped
<eros> ah
<eros> anyone else :)?
<eros> this is wierd
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Wait, you gave your local domain name? What did you mean by that?
<eros> now my others pc's don't see eachother
<eros> uehm
<eros> like mshome
<eros> etc
<eros> in workgroep
<eros> *oup
<Poromies> hmmh, do you have windowsXP's firewall enabled or something, sounds quite odd
<Poromies> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> So your mom and dad use the same workgroup
<eros> yeah
<eros> nope
<eros> win xp is out of the question
<eros> I hate that little bugger :>
<spiral> hi
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Try typing smb://mshome then
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Other than that, I'm out of ideas
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> mshome being your domain name
<eros> could not connect
<eros> to "..."
<Johnny-> How can i mount ntfs partion in to Kubuntu?
<Taker> Johnny-: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/directory
<Taker> Johnny-: and if you want to access by a user -o uid=username
<Johnny-> Oookey...
<Taker> Johnny-: But notice: mount ntfs read only
<_buz> Taker: the linux ntfs project claims they can do rw
<_buz> but how does one get rw to work
<EasterSunshine> _buz: its highly unrecommened but pass rw,umask=000 to it
<_buz> i just trashed the last ntfs partition in my system (a xfs one replaced it) but thanks for the info ;)
<bjorn_> hey
<bjorn_> I'm trying to login to KDE
<bjorn_> but i'm getting alot of errors
<bjorn_> like dcop not running ?
<apokryphos> bjorn_: how did you isntall? Did you not sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<jkyro> hello
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anyone know that gmail can send message to kopete if i get new mail into gmail ?
<Tm_T> #kopete propably knows
<Tm_T> I'd say no
<gdh> I wouldn't be surprised with the Google Talk stuff :)
<gdh> Yay for Google and Jabber
<Tm_T> yuk for all but rc ;)
<Tm_T> s/rc/irc
<chakie> does kubuntu follow the release schedule of ubuntu + some extra time for kde?
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> roadmap
<frogtone25> can you change the boot screen on here
<frogtone25> is it possible
<frogtone25> does anyone know if it is or not
<^Cricket^> anyone know where i can get koffice?
<frogtone25> synaptic
<frogtone25> try that
<frogtone25> go into synaptic and click search
<frogtone25> and put koffice
<jjesse> mornfall: did you get my email about adept i sent you?
<slow-motion> hi
<mornfall> jjesse: yeah, it is a bit ill-informed though
<mornfall> jjesse: the "errors" there are debconf warnings and dpkg output
<jjesse> mornfall: ok
<jjesse> mornfall: also i doubt that it is working correctly, installed phpmyadmin thrugh adept and i don't think it instaleld everything correctly
<jjesse> mornfall:  wth adept thru simple apt-get on a different kubuntu system just installed phpmyadmin and it instaled apache and mysql and phpmyadmin, started both of those up then
<mornfall> jjesse: you may doubt as much as you like
<mornfall> jjesse: the only difference i can think of is recommends handling
<jjesse> mornfall: i tried to install mysql-server-4.1 thru adept and it said it was complete however couldn't start mysql
<jjesse> mornfall: had to install mysql-server-4.1 thru apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 to get it to work
<mornfall> let me try
<mornfall> hoary?
<jjesse> yes hoary
<mornfall> installing mysql now
<mornfall> jjesse: it started just fine
<mornfall> if you can give a more detailed report, i can retry... but i somehow doubt your problem is related to adept at all
<mornfall> (and apt-get install phpmyadmin does _not_ install mysql-server)
<jjesse> hmm ok looking into and ill get you a more detailed reprot once i figure it out
<mornfall> --> food
<slow-motion> i want to mount my windows drives as rw not only as ro, do i also need the option user in /etc/fstab?
<mornfall> slow-motion: only possible with vfat i believe (not ntfs)
<slow-motion> yes vfat
<slow-motion> and what exactly does "defaults" mean? can i keep it and write rw,user behind it?
<mornfall> yeah, sure
<slow-motion> ok, i be back in a few minutes
<slow-motion> hm, my vfat drives seem to be writeabla, but root owns it
<slow-motion> it is my f*cking drive, how can i own own it?
<peaker> slow-motion: Did you mount it manually?
<slow-motion> no with /etc/fstab
<peaker> slow-motion: There's the uid/gid option, you can set uid/gid to be your user
<peaker> but I think here it did this automatically, when I used kde's media access
<slow-motion> Peaker is the uid/gid option in the options section?
<bazan> Hey are you using gmail via pop3?
<Firetech> anyone else here that experiences that kicker renders SVG icons (at least Crystal SVG) much brighter than it should? (Kubuntu hoary, KDE 3.4.2)
<slow-motion> my vfat drives are mounted as (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<_jose> hola
<_jose> alguien sabe si el amarok se puede poner como applet para que se inicie siempre???
<slow-motion> i got it. i think
<slow-motion> in /etc/mtab
<slow-motion> /dev/hda1 /media/win-c vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 1000 1000 < is that right?
<slow-motion> _jose please speak english, that is what most people speak
<slow-motion> back in a few minutes
<slow-motion> where do i set the uid/gid option for my drives to make them writeable?
<slow-motion> i made them writeable in the /etc/fstab
<slow-motion> now i need to set it so that not root has the rights on the drives
<slow-motion> dev/hda1       /media/win-c    vfat    defaults,rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0 < is that the right entry?
<slow-motion> all right, i can write my windows drives now
<Taker> slow-motion: do you have got ntfs oder fat?
<slow-motion> vfat
<slow-motion> /dev/hda1       /media/win-c    vfat    defaults,rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0
<_StarScream> hi guys, is there something between hoary and breezy? so i can update broken packages that bug fixes only
<_StarScream> that are* bugfixes 
<_StarScream> like cpufreq stuff and kde 3.4.2 (there are no PPC packages in the link above)
<stef> puh, Im back again
<stef> I have some problems adding a cdrom
<stef> on this way I had a crashed init
<stef> so I have a bit trouble to boot my linux
<stef> okay No Im here but the old problem still exists
<stef> Im not able to add a second cdrom
<stef> Can someone help?
<stef>  I dont know why and where its gone.
<stef> cause yesterday I could hear music. no I cant't
<stef> I can mount data cd's but not music cd's
<stef> I saw that there is no such device under /dev
<stef> mean /dev/cdrom1
<stef> no such device
<stef> silly question: where is it?
<stef> Or how can I create it?
<hussam> Does anybody else see this? some ubuntubackports packages appear as local in synaptic.
<hussam> maybe I should ask in #ubuntu
<sxe> stef: on which ide port is your second cdrom?
<stef> I mean on the second slave
<sxe> ok .. then try to mount it .. mount /dev/hdd /yourdir
<sxe> ./dev/hdd is the second slave .. hdc the first .. 
<stef> I have some other partitions here in fstab its /dev/hdg
<sxe> hm.. ok .. :] 
<sxe> does it work?
<stef> no, long message with wrong fs type...
<stef> there is a music cd inserted
<Blissex> hussam: if they have been installed and then they are no longer in the repository.
<sxe> hm..
<hussam> Blissex: yeah that's what's happening. Samba and other stuff disappeared.
<sxe> i think the kind of cd doesnt change the mount type
<stef> thats what I dont understand
<sxe> a audio cd is a cd too 
<stef> Ican mount data cds but not music
<hussam> Blissex: could it be they are having a problem on the server where the backports files are stored?
<sxe> maybe the cd has a copyprotektion..
<sxe> protection
<stef> no heard it sometimes here
<sxe> strange
<stef> and I tzreid another music cd
<Blissex> hussam: perhaps, or perhaps they just no longer provide them. Even backports are not forever...
<sxe> sry i cant help you than 
<hussam> Blissex: at least I managed to install them before they removed them :)
<stef> hmmm, I'll try my local linux user group...
<sxe> ok
<Blissex> hussam: you could just upgrade your system to something current...
<stef> or someone has spontan an idea?
<skalpel> hi can someone tell me how to change my default terminal in kubuntu?
<skalpel> it is using gnome-terminal for some reason
<Tm_T> err
<hussam> Blissex: how? I am on hoary.
<Tm_T> Blissex: ehm
<Blissex> hussam: uh? Why did you install Samba from backports then? Hoary has pretty recent Samba...
<Blissex> skalpel: depends... Look at 'KDE components:Component Chooser'
<hussam> Blissex: hoary has 3.0.10 but I got 3.0.14 from backports when I first installed hoary
<chris> hello
<Blissex> hussam: not worth the bother I'd say... the difference is pretty small.
* Blissex occasionally does however succumb to ''latest and greatest'' mania himself
<skalpel> Blissex: i already have 'xterm' as my chosen terminal emulator, but when i choose terminal from my kde menu i get gnome-tterminal
<Blissex> skalpel: ahhhhh, just edit the menu. First try running 'update-menus' though, just in case.
<stef> ahhh Ihave it :-)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> This may not exactly be (k)ubuntu related, but how would I go about getting a gmail account?
<stef> In kscd i just use the another cdrom as my player and switch it than back to the old
<stef> now I have music again!! :-)
<stef> ???
<skalpel> skalpel@emachine:~$ update-menus
<skalpel> bash: update-menus: command not found
<Blissex> skalpel: ah, ok, just go ahead and edit the menu then.
<skalpel> how do i do that?
<Blissex> skalpel: 'kmenueditor' or right click on the big K menu and select 'Menu editor'.
<skalpel> also, how do i change keyboard shortcuts in kde?
<Tm_T> Rogue_Jedi_X: you need invitation?
<Tm_T> skalpel: kcontrol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Tm_T: I could use one, yeah
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> don't ask from me =)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Bastard :P
<hussam> I still have tons of gmail invites
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<hussam> Rogue_Jedi_: do you want an invite?
<Tm_T> hussam: ssshhh
<Tm_T> !
<ubotu> Tm_T: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Rogue_Jedi_X> hussam: Please.
<Tm_T> ubotu: oh shut up
<ubotu> Tm_T: Do they come in packets of five?
<hussam> Rogue_Jedi_X: msg me your current email and full name
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Alright
<skalpel> Tm_T: i do not see anything about keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol
<Tm_T> skalpel: there is
<Tm_T> regional & accessiblity ->
<skalpel> thank you
<Tm_T> np :)
#kubuntu 2005-08-31
<skalpel> where is the best place to get window boreder themes for kde?
<fromoze> skalpel: kde-look.org
<Taker> skalpel: Did you try kde-look.org?
<Tm_T> windeco? kde-look.org
<damyan_> hihi
<Tm_T> I was frst!
<Tm_T> plah
<Taker> Tm_T: You're the king :D
<Tm_T> I'm the kid
<Taker> Does anyone of want to play a round kwin4 over the internet?
<Taker> of you :D
<Taker> sudo apt-get install kwin4
<slack10> Ciao a tutti
<hussam> I'm thinking of getting rid of this hard disk when breezy's out and installing breezy on a new hard disk. what model 80GB hard disk should I get?
<Taker> hussam: Samsung is one of the best manufactures for harddisks
<hussam> Taker: ok thanks for the suggestion
<Blissex> hussam: most any will do, and Samsung is good and cheap, Seagate tends to be quieter, and so on...
<Blissex> hussam: but currently 80GB discs are relatively expensive. a 160GB will cost you only a very little bit more.
<skalpel> SAMSUUG SUCKS
<skalpel> no t doesnt
<Blissex> skalpel: there are several ''keyboard shortcuts'' in KDE BTW...
<hussam> Blissex: the thing is that 80gb is the max my 815e mobo can take
<skalpel> Blissex: i found what i wanted, thank you
<Blissex> hussam: what your motherboard takes or not does not matter a lot except as to _booting_.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Is there some sort of currency converter in KDE?
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: 'man units' (command line).
<fromoze> hussam: may you can put a 160 but only use 80 :) a friend of mine has a 40 that the bios reconizes has 20
<ecker_> how do i set the Net to run on bootup in kubuntu>
<Blissex> hussam: so if you put the boot/root partition within the BIOS limit, it will be fine.
<Blissex> hussam: when the Linux kernel starts it will be able to access the whole disc.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks
<hussam> fromoze, Blissex: I get that and the linux installer will recognize that?
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: there may be some little GUI app but it is not part of the standard set of KDE apps IIRC.
<Blissex> hussam: yes, it should (99% likely).
<skalpel> is there a soulseek client for kde?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: Sort of. mldonkey + kmldonkey
<Blissex> hussam: for example my BIOS does not handle more than 138GB discs, but my root partition is 8GB at the beginning of the disk, and then it is fine.
<skalpel> together?
<Blissex> skalpel: one is a dmon that does the P2P, the other is its GUI controller.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: Yeah. mldonkey as the core and kmldonkey as the GUI
<skalpel> that is fine
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: Just make sure you download and compile the core yourself as I can't get the one I got from apt-get to connect
<Blissex> fromoze: most likely with Linux your friend can use the whole 40GB as long as the boot/root partition is at the beginning of the disc.
<skalpel> i have never compiled anything, i do not know how
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: It's simple, really. If you want, I can guide you through it
<fromoze> Blissex: my friend is on windows only... but, may be this is a good point to make her change her mind xD
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: thats evil :-). Building a KDE app is not totally trivial...
<skalpel> yes i would like that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Blissex: I just compiled the core. I got KMLDonkey from apt-get
<skalpel> donkey is not really the same as soulseek, is it? it does not connect to soulseek servers?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: mldonkey is a multi-network app. It can connect to donkey, overnet, kad, opennap, Gnutella, gnutella2, Soulseek etc etc
<skalpel> excellent
<skalpel> where can i download it?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just a sec
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: Do you have subversion?
<skalpel> Rogue_Jedi_X: I do not think so, how do i fiind out?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: sudo apt-get install subversion
<skalpel> k
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh and sudo apt-get install kmldonkey , while you're at it
<skalpel> already did
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Excellent
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So, subversion is installed?
<skalpel> yes
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Good
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Now, in Konsole, browse over to the dir where you want mldonkey to be downloaded
<skalpel> ok, where should i put it, in my home folder?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wherever you want. The command you're about to run will create a dir called trunk with the latest mldonkey sourcecode
<skalpel> k i guess i will put it in my home folder
<skalpel> what is the command?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just a sec
<skalpel> can someone tell me why the gst engine would not work for amarok?
<skalpel> it said it could not use gst so used the arts engine instead, i do not like it
<Blissex> fromoze: BTW, MS Windows 2000 and XP don't have the cylinder limitation either, only forf booting.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skalpel: Okay. Type: svn co https://opensvn.csie.org/mlnet/trunk
<skalpel> i feel sick
<skpl> Rogue_Jedi_X: so what do i do next
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm. Google just found another SoulSeek client for Linux. Oh well. It's a backup plan
<skpl> interesting
<skpl> yeah, backup plan
<skpl> what next?
<skpl> build-essential is already the newest version.
<skpl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 36 not upgraded.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Very good
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Now, go into the trunk dir
<mattfletcher> how do i change the screen resolution in kubuntu? i've tried right click desktop, configure desktop, display, but only 640x480 is available
<Blissex> mattfletcher: you have to create a new nice X configuration with a more realistic monitor parameters.
<Blissex> mattfletcher: look at the Ubuntu Wiki, is has a section on that.
<mattfletcher> oh. how do i do that? i thought ubuntu was meant to be friendly to beginners!
<mattfletcher> ok
<static> my default res. was set to 1400x1234 or something around there... odd that it would default to 640x480... 
<mattfletcher> will do
<Blissex> mattfletcher: or under 'Control Centre:Peropherals:Display'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: You done yet?
<mattfletcher> the screen can only do 1024, but 640 is useless, most of the dialog boxes don't even fit
<mattfletcher> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mattfletcher
<Blissex> !x configuration
<ubotu> Blissex: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Blissex> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Blissex: Wish i knew
<static>         SubSection "Display"
<static>                 Depth           24
<static>                 Modes           "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "320x200"
<static>         EndSubSection
<static> from my xorg.conf
<skpl> Rogue_Jedi_X: there
<skpl> what should i do now?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: Now type: ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-gui --enable-soulseek
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: NOOOOO
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: Hold it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Blissex: no?
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: the prefix should be '/usr/local' because one should not install anything under '/usr' manually, it should all be amanged by APT/DPKG
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: it seems a minor point, but it is quite important. All by-hand installs should be to '/usr/local'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Blissex: I see. Live and learn, I guess.
<Blissex> Also, ideally the config dir should be '/etc', not '/usr/local/etc'...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: Cancel the process with Ctrl+C and type: ./configure --disable-gui --enable-soulseek
<Blissex> Rogue_Jedi_X: if you put all the hand installed stuff under '/usr/local' when  you upgrade distro etc, all is preserved, isolated in '/usr/local', etc.
<Blissex> suggested parms: --prefix=/usr/local --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir /var
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I see
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Isn't prefix like that by default, though?
<skpl> Rogue_Jedi_X: okay i have done that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: now type make
<skpl> i am vurrently getting alot of errors
<skpl> as it does it's thing
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Errors or warnings?
<skpl> maybe they are warnings
<skpl> yes, warnings
<skpl> what is the difference?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> The difference is, you can ignore warnings :)
* skpl ignores them
<skpl> Rogue_Jedi_X: what do i do after 'make'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: sudo make install
<skpl> i smell spanich pastrie
<skpl> Rogue_Jedi_X: ok, done
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: Okay. All that's left now is to run mlnet and kmldonkey and you're done
<skpl> already there
<mustafu> would asking a question about GNOME / KDE be considered a bad idea?
<skpl> yes
<skpl> very
<skpl> donkey kinda sucks, i liked the way nicotine sorts the hits by directory
<skpl> so you can get full albums
<skpl> this is all pioggeldywiggeldy
<mustafu> how should I go about finding answers to my curiosities then?
<skpl> neo
<skpl> the matrix has you
<skpl> free your MIND
<skpl> you think that is air you are breathing?
<skpl> Rogue_Jedi_X: what was the name of the soulseek client you found?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, right
<Rogue_Jedi_X> http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/
<Rogue_Jedi_X> PySoulSeek
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: Looks like it's a dead project, though
<Rogue_Jedi_X> skpl: Seems there's another one called nicotine and it's in apt-get too
<brk3> what the hell is firefox doing, when i go to type in a box it brings up the find the find dialog and starts putting the text in there
<brk3> ok its working again
<skpl> Rogue_Jedi_X: actually i have used nicotine before, but it is built for gdm,
<skpl> i want something for kde, i wish there was a similiar app
<skpl> does anyone know if you can run itunes in linux?
<Kitty-Kun> what does kernel panic mean?
<c0rrupt_> means ur fuxed
<c0rrupt_> ;-\
<c0rrupt_> kernel panic where
<Kitty-Kun> it says kill init
<kevman> How do I change the desktop resolution?
<^Cricket^> open a konsole and type krandrtry
<^Cricket^> krandrtray*
<hussam> anybody has a direct link to the quake3 GPL'ed source code?
<^Cricket^> a icon will appear in the system tray, right click and pick your resolution
<kevman> "required X extension unaviable"
<kevman> I'm using the hardware-accelarated ATI drivers.
<kevman> I think.
<^Cricket^> use the control panel then
<kevman> Same thing.
<^Cricket^> hmm im useing the accelerated nvidia drivers and i have no problem
<kevman> oh well. 
<^Cricket^> -_- i cant seem to upgrade to kde 3.4.2
<Kitty-Kun> ok
<Kitty-Kun> here's what it's saying that can possible be construed as being not good
<Kitty-Kun> pivot_root: no such file or directory
<Kitty-Kun> kerel panic-ont syncing: attempted to kill init!
<Kitty-Kun>  /sbun /init :428: cannot open dev/console: no such file
<Kitty-Kun> with that last one in the middle
<Kitty-Kun> Any ideas how to fix it?
<Kitty-Kun> help?
<Kitty-Kun> Come on
<Kitty-Kun> help me out
<Kitty-Kun> please
<frogtone25> i need to know what i have to do to get java off of synaptic
<frogtone25> i have universe, multiverse, and backports
<frogtone25> what am i missing
<frogtone25> can anyone help me
<frogtone25> i want to install limewire on here and i need java for it to work
<dell500> how do i print out 4 slides in open office on one page?
<Kitty-Kun> thank you SO much for your help! *sarcasm*
<frogtone25> how do i get java off of apt-get
<frogtone25> how do i install java with apt-get
<dell500> nm figured it out
<frogtone25> ok i entered apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<frogtone25> and it cant find java to install
<frogtone25> am i doing something wrong or what
<frogtone25> i really need help here
<jsubl2> apt-cache search j2re1
<frogtone25> is there a repository address i can put into synaptic so i can download and install java from there
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<frogtone25> none of those repositories have java on it
<frogtone25> i need to install java
<alexandros> hello everyone
<Xorlev> I installed JAVA just fine from the sources frogtone.
<Xorlev> Hello alxandros.
<frogtone25> which one is it
<Xorlev> Backports.
<frogtone25> i have backports
<alexandros> hello Xorlev
<frogtone25> which java is it 
<jesusfish> there amaroK 1.3 packages out for hoary anywhere?
<frogtone25> there is like a bunch of java stuff on there
<frogtone25> which one is the one i need
<Xorlev> jesusfish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46143
<frogtone25> well Xorlev
<frogtone25> which one it it
<frogtone25> which one is it
<jesusfish> Xorlev: using that one, but it wasn't compiled with xine engine
<Xorlev> frogtone25: sun-j2re1.5
<Xorlev> jesusfish: Ahh
<frogtone25> it isnt on there
<frogtone25> at all
<frogtone25> no sun-j2re1.5
<frogtone25> i put that into search
<Xorlev> Do you have the backports in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<frogtone25> um 
<frogtone25> i dont know
<frogtone25> how do i check that
<EasterSunshine> frogtone25: cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep back
<Xorlev> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<EasterSunshine> frogtone25: if it spits nothing out and the prompt bounces back, you don't have em enabled
<Xorlev> Follow the steps listed there, then run apt-get update or click Refresh in Syn/Kynaptic
<frogtone25> can i post the backports it has listed
<Xorlev> Then sun-j2re1.5 should show up.
<Xorlev> Go ahead
<frogtone25> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<frogtone25> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<frogtone25> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<frogtone25> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports universe multiverse
<jesusfish> crimsun: you ever get amaroK 1.3 debs to go?
<frogtone25> this is all i have
<frogtone25> on there
<frogtone25> so tell me what you think
<Xorlev> Try closing Syn/Kynaptic, then run apt-get update
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> ok i did that
<Xorlev> Now try apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<frogtone25> still cant find it
<frogtone25> root@kubuntufrog:/home/frogtone25 # apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<frogtone25> Reading package lists... Done
<frogtone25> Building dependency tree... Done
<frogtone25> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<frogtone25> root@kubuntufrog:/home/frogtone25 #
<Xorlev> Try using this script then: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Xorlev> It should set you up with Java at the end
<skpl> can someone tell me why when i click on a link for an image at a http url in konversation it downloads the picture and shows it locally instead of showing it in a web browser?
<frogtone25> i did what you told me to do
<frogtone25> and it still didnt install java
<skpl> can someone explain to me how to connect to a soulseek server using mldonkey?
<frogtone25> there is no sun-j2re1.5 anywhere
<^Cricket^> -_- anyone here know how to install Wolf:et?
<EasterSunshine> ^Cricket^: have you tried a windows version + cedega?
<EasterSunshine> ^Cricket^: natives are supposed to better except they don't work...
<^Cricket^> -_- i wanted to avoid cedega....
<^Cricket^> o well
<^Cricket^> ty
<EasterSunshine> ^Cricket^: too much hassle getting the natives to work...
<GingerMark> Hi! Could anyone please recommend any CD burning software aside from K3B that will detect my CD writer, allow the editing of track gaps for audio CDs, and comes with a GUI? Not too worried how pretty it is. Have tried Graveman, Gnomebaker, SimpleCDR-X, X-CD-Roast, gtoaster, gcombust. Am I missing some golden program, or is that pretty much it?
<^Cricket^> gah! cedegas not installing...
<^Cricket^> back to winblows....
<frogtone25> ok i did what you told me to do about 30 minutes ago Xorlev 
<frogtone25> and it says theres no java available
<frogtone25> do you know any other options for me to try
<alexandros> does anyone know who to install jdk 5.0 on kubuntu?
<frogtone25> what is jdk 5.0
<frogtone25> exactly
<alexandros> the java development kit
<frogtone25> oh
<EasterSunshine> alexandros: i think seveas has jdk on his repo, not 100% sure though
<EasterSunshine> alexandros: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<EasterSunshine> alexandros: ...doesn't work...sry nvm
<frogtone25> yeah
<frogtone25> it doesnt
<alexandros> I am lost
<EasterSunshine> alexandros: but seveas would advise not to install from bin, that's all i can tell you
<EasterSunshine> argh i gotta track down seveas's repo again
<frogtone25> ok so there is nowhere on here that we can get anything java related
<frogtone25> so we can use stuff like limewire
<frogtone25> or opera
<alexandros> I saw a website that tell you how to install it but I lost it 
<EasterSunshine> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<EasterSunshine> is that it?
<alexandros> it involved a fake-root and another program
<alexandros> I am looking now
<frogtone25> oh ok
<frogtone25> the hoary-extras servers are down
<frogtone25> thats where java is
<frogtone25> it says it on that site ubotu gave us
<alexandros> yes, that was the website thank you
<alexandros> ubotu
<EasterSunshine> you guys are thanking a bot
<EasterSunshine> he's not alive, but yeah its always nice to thx inanimate objects, especially when they help you
<alexandros> :)
<frogtone25> oh i didnt know
<frogtone25> sorry
<EasterSunshine> lol
<frogtone25> but i do know what a bot is
<frogtone25> they are the crap thats about to make yahoo charge people to chat on their servers
<alexandros> have any one got auto mount of dvd and cdrom to work? I got automount of cdrom to work partially but I am unable to unmount it.
<Tonka> hi. kubuntu is wonderful. but can I put the trash icon on the desktop. I'm sort of a newbie. thanks
* kevman forgot how to get to the trash can at all...
<Johnny-> Tonka, look at www.kubuntu.org and the FAQ section...there it is
<ilba7r> !mixer
<ubotu> ilba7r: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ilba7r> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<^Cricket^`ZzZz`> how would i go about running the xserver as SU?
<ilba7r> sudo -i or sudo -a
<ilba7r> both work depending if you wana run it from your home directory or from root
<^Cricket^`ZzZz`> ta
<alvz> how do i install a new soundcard ?
<polytin> hi, how could I print on a paper size 11x17 inches? I'm using epson2200. There is no option 11x17 (also called B) nor there is a 'custom size' option, please help.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
<polytin> hi, how could I print on a paper size 11x17 inches? I'm using epson2200. There is no option 11x17 (also called B) nor there is a 'custom size' option, please help.
<Tonka> I think kubuntu has Samba installed but I still can't print on a printer connected to a Windows XP computer. Any help?
<Tonka> df
<Thardas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1) but 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 is installed.
<Thardas> How can I fix that?
<bjv> iirc soulseek is windows software that makes itself incompatible with older versions
<bjv> is there a solid port out there? nicotine or something?
<ubuntu> are random debian packages compatible with kubuntu?
<bjv> ive never had problems.
<ubuntu> yeah but this story: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/11/2335221&tid=163&tid=90&tid=190&tid=106
<bjv> packages built for Ubuntu often don't work on Sarge
<bjv> </quote>
<bjv> ive dpkged 1 or 2 debian packs into kubuntu with no problems that i can remember
<ubuntu> thnx bjv
<larvanto> hello
<larvanto> anybody know what's up with the backports repository?
<skalpel> how do i find out which version of xorg i am using?
<larvanto> there are some broken dependencies with firefox and amarok at least
<bjv> zcat /proc/conf.gz  ..
<bjv> what is the ubuntu equivalent?
<nikkia> bjv, erm, zcat should work on ubuntu....
<nikkia> but i think you mean /proc/config.gz
<nikkia> hmmm, you're right, there's no /proc/config.gz file on [k] ubuntu
<nikkia> you'll have to rely on the build-time config file
<nikkia> which should be in /boot/config-$KERNEL_VERSION
<paines> hi
<Tonka> how do I place trash icon on the desktop? thanks.
<ilba7r> are you using gnome or kde
<ilba7r> you can just drag and drop it there
<nikkia> Tonka: as i've explained to you before, you should already have a trash.desktop in your ~/Desktop, you have to edit it, and change 'Hidden=true' to 'Hidden=false', this is the last time I will explain it ot you
<nikkia> woo
<nikkia> my new HDD is here
<nikkia> now to work out what the 2 sockets besides the 2 SATA sockets are for
<larvanto> hmm, where's acroread 7?
<mrdeath> hello all
<mrdeath> is there are any LiveJournal Clients for KDE?
<mrdeath> i can't find nothing :(
<amu> LiveJournal Clients?
<mrdeath> amu: yep. a program, which can post records to my journal 
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ping
<thoreauputic> !seen apokryphos 
<mrdeath> no variants?
<ubotu> apokryphos is currently on #kubuntu (4h 7m 4s) #ubuntu (4h 7m 4s)
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> !seen seveas
<ubotu> seveas is currently on #ubuntu (1h 27m 22s)
<tenco> why is adept over 50 megs big?
<jeh> what is the kubuntu release schedule?
<jeh> hm, i guess that's available on the website. checking...
<amu> mrdeath: a blog ? 
<mrdeath> amu: yes
<mrdeath> livejournal.com
<mrdeath> as i understand it's engine is equal to blogger.com
<amu> just tpye in a konsole: apt-cache search blog
<mrdeath> amu: :) i know
<mrdeath> but i found no client written on QT/KDElibs
<mrdeath> only gnome clients or console
<amu> no idea, never blog'ed, i do not feel penetrated to communicate to the world if I go on WC 
<tapanim> need good videoplayer which understand subs
<jeh> mplayer
<tapanim> thanks
<Johnny-> How can i read&write excel documents on linux?
<golanz> johnny: openoffice 2.0 does it very well, or at least u can use openoffice 1.1.4
<Johnny-> Hmmm...ok
<Johnny-> Do you have any idea how do i config my HP printer to linux?
<golanz> consider that oo 2.0 is not stabl
<golanz> stable
<Johnny-> Yep...i have 1.1.4
<golanz> u can use cups (i usually use it)
<golanz> but in kubuntu i suppose there is something better... not sure what
<Johnny-> Hmmm...okey
<jeh> our kubuntu only has oo 1.1.3
<skyred> help me i encrypted something...now ive forgotten passwd!
<hettar> skyred: then I guess you can say goodbye to your data
<skyred> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!:(
<_daniel> i'm having trouble with using a touchpad with synaptics
<Johnny-> Hmm...doesn't Kubuntu have dkpg -command? :/
<jpatrick> Johnny-: it does
<jpatrick> if you mean dpkg
<Johnny-> Yeah...stupid me :D
<jpatrick> Anyone here have KXDocker?
<nikkia> grrr, i hate scary stuff like that
<jpatrick> what stuff?
<nikkia> jpatrick: installed my SATA drive, and grub stopped working
<nikkia> took 2 hours to resolve, too
<nikkia> grub would just lock up trying to execute 'root' on anything but the NTFS drive (hda)
<jpatrick> I can't install KXDocker >:( right now
<nikkia> in the end, i think the following fixed it... creating a partition table on the RAID array (the SATA controller only does RAID, so i have a RAID 0+1 array consisting of 1 drive *rolls eyes*), tell bios to boot from 'SCSI Device' first (which i believe is my promise PATA controller), set it to initialise onboard PATA before SATA, and some other juju that i forget :)
<nikkia> oh, and initialising a valid grub install on the RAID array *might* have had some effect
<nikkia> as i said, scary stuff, basically, blindly fumbling about trying to get stuff working
<nikkia> it'd be nice if grub could tell you which device # == which drive
<nikkia> especially when you have 3 drives that all have 1 partition which is ext3
<nikkia> root (hd3,0)  =>  ext2fs partition ...  isn't much use in IDing the drive when you have no idea if hd3 == SATA or hd3 == one of the 2 120GB drives
<Gadjet> anyone had any problems with upgrading the kernel to 2.6.12-6 on hp lpr1000 (uses megaraid scsi) ? (i just get the generic error of not being able to pivot_root, 'no such file or directory dev/console')
<Johnny-> How can i get Konqueror to open full everytime i open it? I dont mean the full screen mode...but that it is the size of the screen
<nikkia> Johnny-: use the 'Advanced/Special Windows Settings' from the right click menu on the title bar
<nikkia> you probably want to set Maximize Vertically, and Maximize Horizontally both to 'Apply Initially' and enabled
<nikkia> that way, when konqueror is opened, it will be maximized in both directions, but if you then restore to normal size, it won't re-maximize (which is what happens with the 'force' settings
<Johnny-> Hmmm...cant see that "advanced..." thing
<nikkia> Johnny-: its right at the top of the menu that pops up
<Johnny-> I must be blind or something...goddamn >:P
<nikkia> right click on the title bar of konqueror, and you should get a menu with Advanced, To Desktop, Move, Resize, Minimize, Maximize, Shade, Configure Window Behaviour, Close
<Johnny-> Ahaaa!
<Johnny-> Thanks dude :)
<Johnny-> Then another question...why cant i mount with the "mount" command in media:/? :/
<Johnny-> NTFS-partions
<Johnny-> It says" mount: cant find /dev/hdd5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab Please check that the disk is entered correctly." :/
<nikkia> because they're probably not defined in /etc/fstab :)
<Johnny-> How should i define them in /etc/fstab? :D
<nikkia> use the syntax in man fstab
<Johnny-> Hmmm...looks hard
(alfred300p/#kubuntu) hello. i need some help getting my wifi to work. anybody?
<Firetech> My ksvgtopng renders images with too high gamma (as a "highlighted" image would be), how can this be fixed? (I'm on kubuntu + KDE 3.4.2)
<nikkia> hmmm, is slashdot down ?
<Firetech> Reinstalling kdelibs-bin (the package it lies in), doesn't help
<nikkia> Firetech: someone else (unless it was you) was complaining about that yesterday, must be a bug in the KDE build
<Firetech> nikkia: I think it was me...
<Firetech> I just found out where the problem was...
<alfred300p> on kubuntu + kde 3.4.0. i can't get the wireless device (as eth1) up.
<Firetech> Anyone else experiencing that ksvgtopng problem?
<alfred300p> nikkia: i can reach it
<nikkia> alfred300p: it was unreachable for a few minutes, then came back up
<nikkia> just the usual slashdot patheticness, i spose
<jjesse> monrong
<jjesse> doh can't type this morning :(
<alfred300p> nobody on the wifi dept.?
<tanghus> alfred300p: I can forward u a mail I wrote to some other guy bout how I got my wifi working?
<alfred300p> tanghus: sure, every bit helps. alfred300p@gmail.com
<alfred300p> ty
<tanghus> alfred300p: 2 minutes
<tanghus> alfred300p: check ur inbox. if it doesn't help u can holla me again
<alfred300p> tanghus: ty, i'll go check it now.
<lewion> ?? where the fuck is java
<kinfo> No match for "where"
<lewion> it isn't there anymore ???
<tanghus> lewion: apt-cache search jre
<lewion> been there done that
<tanghus> hmm - u got a decent sources.list?
<lewion> maybe not
<tanghus> I can mail u mine - u'll have to replace the dk mirrors with something else I guess
<lewion> where is sources list situated?
<tanghus> /etc/apt
<lewion> ok
<jjesse> make sure you sudo to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lewion> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<lewion> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<lewion> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<lewion> ## distribution.
<lewion> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<lewion> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<lewion> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<lewion> ## repository.
<lewion> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<lewion> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<lewion> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<lewion> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<lewion> ## team.
<lewion>  deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<lewion>  deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<lewion> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<lewion> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<lewion>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<lewion>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<lewion> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<lewion> not much 
<lewion> looks like i've only 9
<nikkia> lewion: please use a paste bin for that kind of thing
<lewion> kej
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> I cant believe that triggered my auto-op
<alfred300p> tanghus: ok, i'm reading. it.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<verwilst> lewion: http://nomorepasting.com
<verwilst> lewion: use this when you want people to see something big :p
<alfred300p> tanghus:one thing i'm curious, though, shouldn't there be entries for eth0 and eth1 in my interfaces file, since i can see them both in the kde control center?
<tanghus> alfred300p: yes. I guess that the file I sent u said wlan0 or something. replace that with the proper device - eth0 or eth1
<tanghus> verwilst: cool - I didn't know that one
<_stef> does anyone knows where I can get some logos ?
<_stef> I need some ideas for a firm logo
<alfred300p> tanghus: it says eth1. the question is, i can see eth0 and eth1 on the kde control center network settings module (i'm on a kubuntu), but they don't show up in the interfaces file. does kde use a different config file
<tanghus> nope. interfaces isn't used. I guess KDE uses //proc or something to look up the devices. U have to edit interfaces to reflect ur devices
<tanghus> alfred300p: is eth0 ur "normal" net and eth1 ur wifi?
<alfred300p> tanghus: got it. it's a yesterday-installed laptop, kubuntu created eth0 for the ethernet card and eth1 for the wireless. but i'll rarely use ethernet.
<tanghus> alfred300p: I'll mail u my current interfaces file bc my setup is similar to ur's
<tanghus> alfred300p: just have to comment out the WEP keys ;-)
<alfred300p> tanghus: heh. okay. does your setup automatically connect to any open network?
<tanghus> nope. Couldn't get that to work.
<tanghus> in the one thats now in ur inbox u would have to do i.e.: ifup eth1=eth1-herik
<alfred300p> tanghus: that's funny, when i first installed kubuntu it worked, but during installation i happened to have a network within range.
<alfred300p> what's -herik?
<alfred300p> the name of a network or just option letters? :)
<tanghus> thats just an example of a access point name
<alfred300p> ok
<tanghus> used as option letters
<alfred300p> tanghus: i'm trying the new config, i'll let you know when i get something
<tanghus> alfred300p: ok - good luck :-)
<tanghus> alfred300p: btw: what does "iwconfig eth0|grep head" say
<alfred300p> tanghus: 1 sec, i decided to do it the windows way :D i reinstalled the system. it's booting up.
<tanghus> alfred300p: booooh ;-)
<alfred300p> yeah, i know. anyways, i think it worked, i put the laptop in a spot i know it's within range, and it appears to have connected to security.ubuntu.org during the installation
<alfred300p> oh boy, can't all those packages come pre-configured? :)
<Bags> Hi all
<jpatrick> lo
<Bags> Got another wierd one for y'all. 
<Bags> Just installed Kubuntu on a dual 966 PIII Dell box. 
<Bags> Installation went through great, but when I drag the mouse to an icon, it changes to something resembling a barcode. 
<Bags> This also happens when I move the mouse to a window boundary as if I"m going to resize it. 
<Bags> When I switch to Gnome, this behaviour stops, but reappears when I go to move a desktop icon. 
<nikkia> Bags, corrupt cursors, either due to filesystem problems, or due to X trying to use hardware cursors and not having enough video ram
<Bags> Oh. 
<Bags> Ok. 
<nikkia> my guess would be hardware cursors
<nikkia> it could also be a SMP issue related to video memory access
<Bags> nikkia: Any ideas on how to tackle it? 
<nikkia> (less likely, but i wouldn't rule it out, since you're using a SMP machine - there are lots of little weird 'gotchas' about SMP)
<nikkia> Bags, edit the xorg.conf file and enable software cursors
<alfred300p> tanghus: woohoo, it's downloading upgrades! and with 0 configuration.
<Bags> Ok. 
<Johnny-> !ntfs
<Johnny-> !mounting
<ubotu> I don't know, Johnny-
<Johnny-> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<tanghus> alfred300p: Yihaa
<Johnny-> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<alfred300p> what's your linux flavour, tanghus?
<tanghus> 2.6.10-5-686
<tanghus> If u have more than 800 something MB RAM u have to use the 686 linux image
<nikkia> tanghus: not specifically the 686 image, just 'anything except the 386'
<nikkia> and no, you don't HAVE to, just if you want the kernel to recognise the extra memory
<alfred300p> tanghus: didn't know that. anyways, thanks for the help. i can send you _my_ config. files, if you want ;)
<alfred300p> that is if you... hum... tell me where to find them...
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm trying to set up gnupg signing for emails - if I have a default public server showing in kgpg, is that sufficient? I don't really understand this...
<tanghus> nikkia: yup - I stand corrected ;-)
<thoreauputic> I assume it's rather like key pairs in ssh...
<nikkia> thoreauputic: dunno, it depends if kgpg is using the same config files, if its not, and that server is kgpg's but gnupg doesn't have a server configured, then probably not
<nikkia> thoreauputic: a great deal like key pairs in ssh :)
<tanghus> alfred300p: Thanx, but I think I got a pretty well functioning system now - though it took me a while to get there :-)
<nikkia> in a sense, it'd be nice if you could use gnupg keys for ssh
<nikkia> but i suppose if someone compromised the key servers, it'd be a huge security problem
<thoreauputic> nikkia: afaik kpgp is just a friendly front end for gnupg - using gnupg on the commandline seems to show sigs etc
<nikkia> thoreauputic: yeah, doesn't necessarily mean they're using the same key server tho, but i would probably assume they are
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Bags> nikkia: Is there somewhere I could go to find out the correct configuration of the Xorg system for my graphics card? 
<nikkia> Bags, the cursor control is the same for all servers, afaik
<nikkia> ie 'Option  "SWcursor" "true"'
<Bags> nikkia: Ok. 
<nikkia> (you may need a corresponding 'Option "HWcursor" "false"'
<thoreauputic> nikkia: so if I say, send ubuntu an email with this key attached, that's enough? How does the recipient know which key server to query?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i honestly have no idea
<thoreauputic> nikkia: hahah - oh dear - OK looks like I have more reading to do ! *grin*
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i kind of gave up using gpg
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i have about 50 keys that i've requested over the years, that all still have a public key in a key server, but no matching private key anymore
<nikkia> besides, i live in a place where they can put me in prison without trial just for not telling them my passphrase :P
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm applying for Ubuntu membership and they need a signed copy of the Code of COnduct - I've not used gpg before
<nikkia> hmmm
<thoreauputic> maybe it's a test "You can't be a member without demonstrating your geek credentials by grokking gpg" :)
<alfred300p> ok, tanghus. again, thanks for the help.
<tanghus> alfred300p: np
<nikkia> hmmm, must be nearly 3pm, i suddenly feel incredibly tired
<alfred300p> nikkia: it is. at least, in Portugal.
<nikkia> alfred300p: i know...
<nikkia> its just i get really tired at 3pm every day
<nikkia> and yes, i know that sounds like a seratonin imbalance, but i don't feel particularly depressed, or particularly happy, so *shrug*
<alfred300p> oh. does daylight savings affect it?
<nikkia> alfred300p: dunno, this has only been happening a couple of months
<nikkia> its probably work-related stress
<alfred300p> or just too little caffeine.
<nikkia> heh
<Phillemann> I want to add a font (tahoma.ttf) to use it in KDE. What do I have to do? Just copy the file to one of the font directories in xorg.conf?
<nikkia> Phillemann: the easiest way...
<nikkia> is to open two konqueror windows
<nikkia> in one, find the .ttf file
<nikkia> in the other, type fonts:/ in the location bar, and then select the personal font folder
<nikkia> then drag the .ttf to that window, and it'll install it in your personal fonts directory, and enable it for use
<Phillemann> Oh, I didn't know of a `fonts:/' directory. :)
<Phillemann> Well, thank you, I'll try that.
<nikkia> its a virtual directory, doesn't really exist, but its a konqueror abstraction to the font system in KDE
<nikkia> (the fonts are usable in other X apps, not just KDE apps)
<Bags> nikkia: When editing xorg.conf, I've got two sections where the graphics card is ahown, one is Section "Device" and the other is Section "Screen". In which of these two do I put the Option "SWCursor"? 
<nikkia> Bags, the 'Device' section
<Bags> nikkia: Yah, I  put it there, but I'm getting the same thing happening. You typed Option "SWcursor" "True" Do I need to put an argument at the end? 
<nikkia> the "True" is the argument
<nikkia> i said you might need to do an Option "HWcursor" "false"   too, you might want to give that a try
<Bags> nikkia: I'll try that now. 
<nikkia> i'm not honestly sure what X does if it only finds one of those directives
<nikkia> probably depends on the driver
<_stef> I have a question about smartcard support under linux
<_stef> Are there reader that function under Linux?
<_stef> easy to setup?
<_stef> Is authentication possible with smartcard under Linux?
<Bags> nikkia: I put them both in there and sure enough, it's a winner. You are the end of a leg. 
<nikkia> i'm a foot ?
<Bags> nikkia: A leg-end. 
<nikkia> or, worse, i'm an arse?
<Bags> nikkia: Don't suppose you know if there's any configuration options that enable some sort of font smoothing for LCD screens in there, do you ? 
<nikkia> bags, i don't think its a config file option as such, you can enable it in kcontrol
<nikkia> and in the past, you enabled it in the freetype config, i think X exposes the interface necessary, regardless
<Bags> nikkia: I'm looking, but I can't find anything called kcontrol...? 
<nikkia> Bags, kcontrol is the KDE control center
<nikkia> look in your KDE menu, it should have an item called 'Control Centre'
<Bags> nikkia: Ok, it's in the fonts menu. 
<nikkia> Bag, yep
<Bags> nikkia: I've switched it on, but it still looks yucky. 
<nikkia> Bags, it only affects new apps
<nikkia> you may need to log out of KDE before you see a difference
<Bags> nikkia: Cool. 
<nikkia> also, you may need to guess at your LCD's pixel layout :)
<nikkia> some are RGB, some are BGR
<nikkia> short of using a high power magnifying glass, or a loupe, i'm not sure of any way to find out besides trial and error
<Gadjet> doesn't need to be that high power...
<nikkia> Gadjet: on a modern 100 dpi screen, it has to be reasonably high power
<Gadjet> good point, i haven't tried for at least 5 years :P
<nikkia> and by 'high power' i mean 4x or so, most magnifying glasses aren't that high power
<nikkia> most cheap ones aren't even 2x
<nikkia> (remember, on a 100dpi screen, you're actually talking about looking at subpixels at 300dpi :)
<nikkia> which is really 'quite small'...
<Bags> nikkia: I reckon you guys are having a lend of me...
<nikkia> my reasoning for 4x or so is this.... when i did my own photo processing, i found 10x was about the minimum power loupe you could see film grain with, film grain on 35mm is apparently about 700dpi, ergo, seeing something around half the resolution should require about half the power :)
<Bags> nikkia: I've been changing these settings and restarting applications and I can't tell which one it is...
<nikkia> bags, sub-pixel stuff is very subtle, its almost not worth bothering about, IMO
<nikkia> bags, also, make sure you actually have font aliasing turned on, it defaults to excluding certain ranges of font sizes, if the apps are using those sizes, they won't be aliased at all, sub-pixels or otherwise :)
<Bags> nikkia: I'm now trying to optimise the kernel for dual CPU. 
<Bags> nikkia: The guide I'm reading tells me that I should have a package called kernel-package in /use/local/src/, but it's empty and I can't find anything like it in the package manager. 
<Bags> nikkia: I'm getting a little nervous...
<_frank_> Bags: you don't just want to install the smp kernel
<Bags> _frank_ What's a smp kernel? 
<_frank_> the one you need for more than one processor
<_frank_> you can install it with apt-get or synaptic
<Bags> _frank_ Oh... 
<_frank_> you don't have to compile a new one unless you really want to ;-)
<Bags> _frank_: So downloading and installing these package files will automatically install this kernel over the default one? 
<_frank_> yes
<Bags> _frank_: Well, that seems a little easier... 
<_frank_> a little? I'd say a lot more easier!
<Bags> _frank_: Well, I'm a little bewildered by all this stuff. 
<_frank_> what is your cpu?
<Bags> _frank_: Dell Precision 220 Dual 900MHz PIII
<Bags> _frank_: I've got a pretty wide variety of machines here, all getting the Kubuntu treatment. 
<_frank_> then sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp will take care of everything. You can also do it with synaptic or kynaptic
<Bags> _frank_: G3 Powerbook (Lombard PPC), 500MHz Quicksilver Power Mac G4, the Dell, and I've got another Dell INspiron notebook that's sitting here looking at me saying "Linux me, please!"...
<Bags> _frank_: Don't worry, I've got the Synaptic telling me it's got 1minute to go on that very package.
<_frank_> ok I hope you can get all of that different hardware working.
<Bags> _frank_: So far, so good. 
<Bags> _frank_: Biggest disappointment so far is the lack of Java plug-ins on the PPC machines. 
<_frank_> really? I don't know ppc
<_frank_> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Bags> _frank_: Not as easy as that, I'm afraid. 
<Bags> _frank_: Some people have managed to do it, I've read, but it takes more than a humble and naive nnob like me to get it working. 
<Bags> noob, nnob, same thing
<_frank_> it says there that the ibm java works with konqueror
<_frank_> that is really annoying for ppc users
<_frank_> no java in firefox
<Bags> _frank_:Yeah, but how does one install the damn thing? 
<_frank_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<_frank_> follow the instructions here?
<Bags> _frank_I just don't understand all that gobbledygook about recompiling and gripgzing zapadoofing
<_frank_> I understand...
<Bags> _fran
<Bags> _frank_ Can I speak to you privately? 
<_frank_> ok
<_frank_> umm doesn't seem to work
<Bags> _frank_Wait a sec...
<Bags> _frank_I'll switch to the G3
<m0ns00n> o
<m0ns00n> :-)
<frans-th> hi all
<m0ns00n> Hello
<frans-th> anyone can help me to rebrand kubuntu/ubuntu
<m0ns00n> What do you mean?
<m0ns00n> Rebrand?
<frans-th> apokryp??? know someone 
<frans-th> rebrand is mean to rename the ubuntu name become our local name, but same repository
<frans-th> like ubuntu -> kubuntu, it is rebrand right
<frans-th> the indonesia goverment agree to make ubuntu become national distro, so all the country will use it
<fredrik> hi have a question can i install a debian package i in kubuntu and if i can how do i do?
<frans-th> but we must use indonesian name
<frans-th> can help?
<m0ns00n> frans-th: I have no idea how you do that - you must ask in #ubuntu
<m0ns00n> That's the main distro channel
<m0ns00n> Also, it's evening in europe at least, and friday, so alot of ppl are gonna be found drunk in bars soon ;-)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: [very belated]  64 bytes from 216.239.37.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=82.6 ms
* nikkia pokes apokryphos in the eye
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hah
<apokryphos> big meany
<nikkia> wha? its a 'friendly' greeting :P
<apokryphos> I know I know :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: lesson for today....
<apokryphos> it's been an interesting ol' day 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: if you add a SATA RAID array to your system, be prepared for big headaches w/ GRUB
<apokryphos> I'll remember to never do so; headaches = bad.
<nikkia> (my SATA controller won't expose the drive as anything except a RAID array, so i have a 1 drive RAID 0+1 array)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: longest ping time in history - except for the guys who did a carrier pigeon transfer ;)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: better late than never ;-)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :)
<apokryphos> Ubotu's seen doesn't say what their last sentence was
<apokryphos> that always makes it more interesting
<nikkia> thoreauputic: somehow, that reminds me of my greatest uptime achievement :P
<apokryphos> oh wait, maybe he does for people when they're offline
<nikkia> thoreauputic: 50-some years :P
<apokryphos> !seen Riddell
<ubotu> riddell <i=jr@muse.19inch.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 11d 5h 4m 47s ago, saying: 'lets see if we can find any common ground between the evangelicals, the conservatives and the wishy washy europeans'.
<nikkia> heh, wishy washy europeans, how funny
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I was going to ask you something about gnupg, but I worked it out myself while I was waiting for your ack/ pong :P
<jpatrick> grrr
<apokryphos> Lucky I wasn't here; I probably wouldn't have known :D
<jpatrick> I can't create an ISO from a CD
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: a Quaker reference ;)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: he's at a Young Friends conference
<fredrik> im trying to installe scons so that i can install dc++ i run kubuntu and i have downloaded the debian package from scons website but i dont know how to install it. Have triedinstall scons_0.96.1-0.1_all.deb but i get an message install: to few arguments(translated from swedish)? how should i install it?) 
<apokryphos> ohh, didn't know that; knew he was a  Quaker.
<thoreauputic> I am too :)
<apokryphos> So what are you doing here? ;-)
<apokryphos> j/k
<thoreauputic> apokryphos:  1) I'm not young 2) the conference is far away  ;)
<bags> _frank_: If I'm to download that IBM Java thing, where should I put it? 
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Religion hardly seems to get into IRC at all (though Religion is everything :)); seems odd; most of my Internet talk was on Philosophy, and suffice it to say it comes in there a lot 
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: how old do you have to be?
<bags> Where's the best place to put rpms for installation? 
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I prefer not to think of Quakerism as a religion - but mainly because of the connotations of that word
<apokryphos> bags: Location is irrelevant, but you should really be using the debs
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: but this is off topic and potentially complicated ;)
<bags> apokryphos: Thanks for that, but they don't have any debs for this. The wiki says to download teh RPM and change it into a deb...
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: many Christians say the same :). Definitions are generally hard; a recurring one is "organised worship". Of course, it has problems.
<apokryphos> bags: go for it, then.
<jpatrick> bags: alien
<jpatrick> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<bags> Thanks guys. It actually instructs you to use alien
<jpatrick> maybe I should use alien for KXDocker...
<thoreauputic> can anyone confirm that https://launchpad.net/ is currently b0rked ?
<apokryphos> 'tis
<apokryphos> jpatrick: why not compile?
<apokryphos> wouldn't take that long
<jpatrick> apokryphos: I did
<jpatrick> didn't want to compile a file for some reason :s
* apokryphos is playing  Beautiful Day  by U2 on Promo from Interscope.Com [amaroK] 
<jpatrick> I tried 9 times to compile it
<apokryphos> :/
<apokryphos> jpatrick: what's the error?
<apokryphos> If you're on Breezy it'll likely be quite a mission (depending on when you checked out your stuff) :)
<jpatrick> Something about couldn't compile x.cpp which is needed by y.mod
<jpatrick> I'm not on Breezy
<apokryphos> Hard to judge with just that :D
<jpatrick> And the debs didn't work either
<apokryphos> what error there?
<jpatrick> none
<apokryphos> ubuntu debs?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> from their site
<jpatrick> :/
<jpatrick> I didn't know there were Ubuntu debs for KXDocker
<apokryphos> I didn't say there were :P. Probably not.
<jpatrick> Do you have it?
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> did at one point; I compiled though
<jpatrick> It won't compile here
<jpatrick> :/
<bags> How does one add a line to .bashrc?
<bags> What the heck is a .bachrc? 
<apokryphos> bags: a file in your ~
<bags> apokryphos: Cool. 
<bags> apokryphos: Thanks. 
<jpatrick> ~
<jpatrick> I couldn't install Kiso either
<spiral> hi
<jpatrick> lo
<frogtone25> i need to know what is the name of that theme on kubuntu that makes the desktop look like mac os x
<frogtone25> can anyone tell me this
<amu> Baghira
<frogtone25> ok thanks
<frogtone25> where on synaptics can i find this
<jpatrick> it's in the repos
<frogtone25> i found it
<frogtone25> thanks
<amu> kwin-baghira
<jpatrick> it's okay
<jpatrick> okay...
<jpatrick> I have a CD that's 3.1GBs
<jpatrick> :/
<amu> it looks more then a DVD :)
<jpatrick> It isn't
<jpatrick> I don't have a DVD-ROM
<jpatrick> :/
<_frank_> jpatrick: CDs do not store 3.1 GBs
<jpatrick> _frank_: I know that
<jpatrick> I can give a screenshot
<jpatrick> As soon as I've burnt some files
<_frank_> of what?
<jpatrick> A screenshot of the CD's info
<fredrik> Anybody know whats wrong!? have installed scons (apt-get install scons) and when i want to use it i get this message bash: scons: command not found!???
<_frank_> fredrik: open a new shell
<_frank_> fredrik: sometimes it takes a while to find new programs in the path
<jpatrick> _frank_: http://img282.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot86hl.png
<_frank_> jpatrick: what are the 6 subfolders? is the cd really an audio cd?
<jpatrick> It is
<jpatrick> Subfolder 1 = CDA 2) FLAC 3) Full CD) 4) Info 5) MP3 6) Ogg
<m0ns00n> _frank_: You
<m0ns00n> _frank_: you
<m0ns00n> grr!
<jpatrick> :/
<m0ns00n> _frank_: You're running baghira?
<_frank_> m0ns00n: no
<jpatrick> I am
<apokryphos> yuck :P
<m0ns00n> _frank_: Anyhow one of the "lesser" themes based on Liquid - wonder how KDE would have looked today if Mosfet never left...
<_frank_> jpatrick: that must not really exist... more like on the fly conversions to different formats
<jpatrick> _frank_: and in the CD main dir are .wav files
<apokryphos> m0ns00n: what happened with him?
<apokryphos> good ol' Mosfet's Liquid
<m0ns00n> Mosfets liquid was the best theme ever made - fully antialiased. The clones are an abomination. :)
<_frank_> m0ns00n: I have no idea what you are talking about
<m0ns00n> They have disregarded the smooth antialiased look and feel
<apokryphos> :/
<m0ns00n> And introduced pixelled and wacky implements
<m0ns00n> They should be spanked ;)
<m0ns00n> That aside, at least _somebody_ themes these days
<m0ns00n> In the KDE 2.x and Gnome 1.x days, ALOT of great themes were about, today, almost none. Wonder why?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: can I pm you for a minute?
<m0ns00n> Did the developers make it harder? I know for sure that it's next to impossible for a mere mortal to skin KDE
<_frank_> jpatrick: there is no way the cds contains all of those formats for real
<m0ns00n> GTK2 was supposed to have an advantage over GTK1 with theming, but nobody seems to care to theme it hehehe
<jpatrick> Well I don't get it either
* apokryphos listens intently
<_frank_> jpatrick: that must not really exist... more like on the fly conversions to different formats
* jpatrick wonders about how to squeeze 3.6GB into a CD :D
<_frank_> jpatrick: one thing is for sure: its not actually 3.6 GB on one cd
<jpatrick> hmm... :/
<apokryphos> m0ns00n: well, it got more popular, didn't it. :)
<jpatrick> But 3.6GB on a CD that would rock! :D
<Xorlev> 3.6gb on an Audio DVD yes, not CD.
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: Yes, but it's more boring :-) My KDE 2.2.2 desktop looked way cooler than this KDE 3.4.2 desktop does now
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: Right now, Lipstik is the best KDE has to show
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: And plastik
<apokryphos> They're the only two I really use :)
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: But those themes are at least basic. 
<apokryphos> indeed
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: me too, because they are the only ones that look somewhat Final
<m0ns00n> :-)
<apokryphos> I want to change... look through kcontrol try a new one, always come back...
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: Me too
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: Which shows the sad state theming is in for KDE
<apokryphos> It hasn't really improved in 3.5, which is kind of a downer
<apokryphos> looks a little better
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: Nowhere near the splendour of MacOS x. Have you seen the MaxOS x themes, like milk?
<apokryphos> Briefly. Was quite thrown back; there's a lot of catching up to do :)
<m0ns00n> That shows how far KDE has to go, - actually Gnome almost manages to use MacOS x like themes in GTK2
<apokryphos> Though, I hate Baghira on KDE (really -- I have no idea how people use it). Yet it's so popular.
<m0ns00n> I don't understand it either
<m0ns00n> I posted about it
<m0ns00n> They even have PIXELS which SCREAM at you
<m0ns00n> Breaking the antialiased feel
<m0ns00n> So it looks like an amateur deluxe mocked it up 
<m0ns00n> Liquid was really throuroughly made
<m0ns00n> Like I said, my KDE 2.2.2 desktop looked better in many respects than KDE 3.4.2
<apokryphos> :)
<apokryphos> At least, I think KDE isn't too bad on the icon-front. 
<apokryphos> m0ns00n: are there plans really concentrating on theme/style, though, for kde4?
<apokryphos> They seem to often remark that they aim to make kde "breathtakingly beautiful", but as we see, more stress seems to be on Oxygen
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: yes, which doesn't matter - crystal is splendid as it is
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: They need to do something breathtaking with the widget, that's where the magic is at
<m0ns00n> apokryphos: And also, double buffered widgets, the ui has been flashing since conception, time to stop that and make a proper alphablended, antialiased and double buffered gui
<apokryphos> good thoughts :)
<apokryphos> and a *lot* of effort is going into Oxygen. Yeah, kind of a shame (perhaps they know better, who knows).
<apokryphos> m0ns00n: I don't really use Crystal, as of late. The RAD icons and Amaranth are the only ones I use recently, really.
<jpatrick> RAD?
<apokryphos> some of the most perfect icons, yes. :)
<jpatrick> never heard of them
<apokryphos> kdelook; there are many collections. Very similar, of course.
<apokryphos> not LGPL, IIRC.
* apokryphos has gotta go help out for a bit; back later.
<jpatrick> Ah yeah I've heard of those
<gdh> anyone upgraded to breezy and having odd font probs with GTK2 apps? specifically firefox...
<jpatrick> lo nikkia
<nikkia> evening
<nikkia> just finished copying my /  partition :)
<ztonzy> hey nikkia 
<ztonzy> how do one know if to use IP6v ?
<nikkia> (actually, finished a while ago, just had to reinstall nvidia's driver, after rebuilding the kernel *BECAUSE I DIDN'T FREAKING INCLUDE SCSI-DISK SUPPORT* :P
<Bicchi> i have been trying to upgrade kubuntu for the longest and it does not let me. I am using "sudo apt-get upgrade" and the packages are downloaded but fail when it gets to install them. 
<jpatrick> Bicchi: you should do apt-get dist-upgrade afaik
<Bicchi> jpatrick: but what happened to the old method?
<gdh> upgrade gets only new packages, dist-upgrade gets new policy, too.
<nikkia> anyway, bbiab, going to copy /home now
<gdh> new dependency packages, deletes deprecated ones...
<Bicchi> i tried, "apt-get dist-upgrade afaik" and still does not work. The message is this: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<gdh> there must be more of an error than that?
<gdh> you can always apt-get clean to remove the downloaded packages and make it re-download them. 
<gdh> always apt-get update before an upgrade
<Bicchi> i did that also
<Bicchi> and still fails
<gdh> I don't have an amd64 machine...
<Bicchi> Here is the entire error:
<Bicchi> Reading package lists... Done
<Bicchi> Building dependency tree... Done
<Bicchi> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Bicchi> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Bicchi>   ia32-libs
<Bicchi> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bicchi> 50 not fully installed or removed.
<Bicchi> Need to get 7340kB of archives.
<Bicchi> After unpacking 4096B disk space will be freed.
<gdh> erk
<Bicchi> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Bicchi> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main ia32-libs 0.5ubuntu3.1 [7340kB] 
<Bicchi> Fetched 7340kB in 22s (320kB/s)
<Bicchi> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Bicchi> (Reading database ... 87214 files and directories currently installed.)
<Bicchi> Preparing to replace ia32-libs 0.5ubuntu3 (using .../ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb) ...
<Bicchi> Unpacking replacement ia32-libs ...
<Bicchi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Bicchi>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<Bicchi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jpatrick> :/
<gdh> Bicchi: www.pastebin.ca for this - don't flood the channel
<Bicchi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb
<jpatrick> flood!!
<Bicchi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jpatrick> okay...
<Bicchi> sorry, first time here
<jpatrick> brb
<gdh> but, the real error is "error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory"
<Bicchi> i am thinking of waiting for the next release of kubuntu to fix the problem.
<Bicchi> do you know if i will have to reinstall it in order to get it. 
<gdh> Bicchi: I have no idea with anything 3D related :/ That file is related to OpenGL ...
<m0ns00n> By the way
<gdh> Bicchi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=296248#post296248
<gdh> ?
<m0ns00n> How many gfx card manufacturers are there left?
<m0ns00n> There used to be a plethora
<m0ns00n> These days I get the picture that ATI and NVIDIA are the only big players
<Bicchi> gdh: I am also running dual monitor but not using gfx drivers
<gdh> m0ns00n: You're right :)
<m0ns00n> gdh: Kinda sucks right ;-)
<gdh> m0ns00n: Yeh, only two manufr's to complain about crappy drivers ;)
<m0ns00n> gdh: 6.5 billion people, two companies
<m0ns00n> gdh: Sounds like a bad hollywood action movie
<m0ns00n> hehe
<gdh> What's that new start? XGI or something?
<m0ns00n> I dunno
<gdh> aye http://www.xgitech.com/
<gdh> Volari...
<m0ns00n> How is Matrox doing?
<gdh> was helping someone in here a few weeks ago get their volari card running
<gdh> I've not heard much from Matrox recently
<gdh> maybe they've specialised in high-end workstations / 2D / CAD...
<m0ns00n> gdh: Volari looks interesing, is there any linux support?
<m0ns00n> gdh: (3d)
<gdh> I don't remember :) I was, er, rather drunk at the time :)
<m0ns00n> Hehe
<m0ns00n> I'm on my way there
<m0ns00n> :-)
<gdh> am just waiting for beer to cool
<gdh> and now, time to make dinner
<m0ns00n> Hehehe
<m0ns00n> Make spaghetti and meat - saves you time
<m0ns00n> Even better, pizza from the oven
<m0ns00n> hehe
<capra> Oh yeah
<capra> agree with m0ns00n
<m0ns00n> hehe
<m0ns00n> Is Dolly Dimples an international trademark?
<m0ns00n> Anyhow
<m0ns00n> When you want something _really_ splendid, that's the solution
<m0ns00n> hehe
<capra> what is DD?
<bozzu> when i try to install kubuntu i receive an error about amarok and apt-get stops. what can i do?
<m0ns00n> www.dollydimples.no
<m0ns00n> gmm
<bozzu> i mean installing kubuntu-desktop from a running ubuntu system
<m0ns00n> www.dolly.no
<m0ns00n> bozzu: apt-get -f install
<m0ns00n> bozzu: as super user
<m0ns00n> bozzu: Are you upgrading from Ubuntu?
<bozzu> m0ns00n: yes
<bozzu> i get the same error
<bozzu> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<bozzu>   kubuntu-desktop: Dipende: amarok ma non sta per essere installato
<bozzu> E: Pacchetto non integro
<Auxin> some german users in here?!
<Auxin> mayday ;)
<amu> wiso?
<Auxin> amu, wie schauts denn aus wenn ich *.dbs nachinstallieren will?
<Auxin> also.. ich lad mir die *.deb runter..
<Auxin> und was mach ich dann damit?
<amu> entweder so oder mit apt .. debs mit dpkg -i bla.deb   
<stef_> dpkg -i
<Auxin> und graphisch?
<Auxin> ber kynaptic?
<Auxin> geht gar nix oder?
<amu> einfach klicken :D btw. es gibt auch ein #kubuntu.de
<gdh> m0ns00n: It's curry tonight :) v simple, cut onions + chicken, add curry paste, tomatoes and water.. simmer for 30 mins, serve with basmati =)
<ibrahim> hi
<stef_> the german channel is #kubuntu-de
<Auxin> oh
<Auxin> thx
<ibrahim> i installed ubuntu and made a dist-upgrade to breezy and then i installed kdebase (and some other pkgs including the german pkg) but the whole thing isnt translated right.. what is the prob?
<dazjorz> Someone has a good PHP editor ?
<Tm_T> breezy
<dazjorz> hehe
<dazjorz> some PHP editor with colors or something
<ibrahim> dazjorz, phpeclipse is good // i use kate
<dazjorz> some special effects, maybe ^^
<dazjorz> what's the difference ?
<dazjorz> ibrahim: / \
<gdh> doesn't Kate do that, too?
<gdh> ah :)
<gdh> <reads>
<dazjorz> what's the difference between phpeclipse and kate ?
<gdh> one is a text editor, the other is a complete IDE perhaps? (guessing)
<ibrahim> dazjorz, i dont kno the details but eclipse is too bloated with java and cvs ... i use kate for php writing thats it..
<dazjorz> how to get phpeclipse ?
<JensK> phpeclipse is a plugin for eclipse. look at eclipse-plugins.info there you can a lot of plugins
<ibrahim> dazjorz, get java first and then eclipse and then that plugin 
<dazjorz> i'll do kate
<dazjorz> or gedit
<ibrahim> dazjorz, kate has more features.. but if u really want gtk then use chai/tea
<dazjorz> chai/tea ?!
<ibrahim> dazjorz, http://tea.linux.kiev.ua/
<Bicchi> KDE 3.4.2 is not available for 64 bit machines?
<amu> Bicchi: it is
<ibrahim> here LC_ALL is not set i ve done a dist-upgrade .. bugs?
<Bicchi> amu: so how do i upgrade it?
<Bicchi> amu: http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php shows that kde 3.4.2 is only available for 32 bits machines
<Bicchi> how did  you managed to get them installed? 
<amu> Bicchi: ic ... as i remember there are no backport packages for hoary    
<amu> for amd64 
<Bicchi> what does that mean?
<gdh> Bicchi: Means you need to wait until October for breezy :)
<amu> the offical kde version is 3.4 with hoary 
<Bicchi> so there is no way to upgrade
<gdh> Bicchi: Sure, but you'd need to compile the entirely of KDE yourself.
<Bicchi> gdh: in order to install breezy "in october :)" do i have to reinstall kubuntu. or will it be upgraded thru apt-get ?
<amu> upgrad'able with apt-get ...
<Bicchi> kde also?
<amu> everything
<Bicchi> so i guess i will wait until october and perhaps they will have an upgrade for kde in the breezy release for amd 64
<gdh> seamless upgrade is one of the beauties of a debian-based system :)
<gdh> you canbe sure amd64 will be supported in the official release in october
<amu> Bicchi: sound fine, if you cant compile it for yourself  
<gdh> just as it was in hoary in April
<Bicchi> i also hope that there will be flash for amd 64 but this more a macromedia related
<gdh> Heh :)
<gdh> there *IS* no 64-bit flash player
<gdh> complain to macromediocre
<Bicchi> gdh: i did, i also signed a petition online.
<Bicchi> gdh: but can one do but wait.
<Longkong> Hi :)
<Bicchi> one last question. in order to upgrade in october do i have to download the cd or installing thru apt-get is enought?
<Bicchi> that is installing breezy
<gdh> Bicchi: everything through apt-get :)
<amu> upgrading through apt-get 
<gdh> no new ISO needed
<Bicchi> cool. thanks for all your help
<Longkong> Is it possible with KDE to move windows over the screen and they go to the next "virtual screen"?
<amu> alt-tab
<Longkong> amu: hmm?
<amu> press alt all times, than press "->" till you got he right window
<Kleggas> what package do I need to install to be able to view a movie in kaffeine WITH subtitles?
<Longkong> I want them to move to another Desktop, so if I move my window over the border of desktop 1, it should appear on the Desktop 2
<amu> lonewolff: oh, missunderstood 
<Auxin> hey guys.. how do i've to edit the sources.list for kynaptic to read my downloaded *.debs?
<dazjorz> !repositoriesadd
<ubotu> dazjorz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dazjorz> !addrepositories
<ubotu> dazjorz: Wish i knew
<dazjorz> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Auxin> lol
<Auxin> thx dazjorz ;)
<Kleggas> has anyone ever got subtitles to work in kaffeine?
<dazjorz> ^^
<Auxin> dazjorz, well ok with synaptic.. but with /kynaptic/ hehe
<m0ns00n> Has kynaptic development been dropped?
<dazjorz> auxin:  They probably both use the same file.
<gsuveg> where can i add new wm to kdm ?
<jjesse>  exit
<frogtone25> i need to know where i can find a brushed metal color scheme for kde
<frogtone25> kdelook.org doesnt have any
<frogtone25> i need somewhere else to look for one
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> how colour cheme can be "brushed"
<Tm_T> frogtone25: ?
<gdh> lots of bitmapped backgrounds
<gdh> I suppose like Aqua?
<gdh> <s>
<Tm_T> it's not colour cheme then?
<gdh> I think he meant theme
<Tm_T> h
<gdh> select your level of pedantry, etc. :)
<Tm_T> yeah =)
<Tm_T> I ate this keyboard
<Tm_T> hate
<gdh> yum :)
<gdh> haha =0
<Tm_T> bah
<frogtone25> yeah
<Tm_T> as you can see, h is misfunctioning
<frogtone25> i need a color scheme that is like brushed metal on mac os x
<Tm_T> ah, you need style, not colour scheme
<gdh> I have a keyboard where the 't' key is broken - and the number of times I try to login as 'roo' ...
<Tm_T> be specific or I can't stop making fun ;)
<Tm_T> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/
<gdh> well, not broken, but needs to be pressed really hard
<Tm_T> gdh: yeah, use te force!
<Tm_T> the?
<Tm_T> bah
<gdh> LOL
* gdh uses he force ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> frogtone25: there's style&windeco :)
<frogtone25> i went to that site
<frogtone25> baghira.com
<frogtone25> or something 
<frogtone25> im gonna do all that it says so i can make this puppy look just like a mac
<gdh> you poor misguided fool =)
<frogtone25> do what
<frogtone25> im misguided
<gdh> but each to their own =)
<frogtone25> ok
<gdh> I hope frogtone isn't the 'Crazy Frog' ringtone
<gdh> ning-ning-ning-ni-ni-ni-.....
<Tm_T> shut up!
<gdh> haha :) There are more annoying adverts too on satellite / cable...
* nikkia grabs the cheese slicer and approaches on gdh menacingly
<gdh> Some really loud + obnoxious twat advertising double glazing...
<gdh> "You buy one, you get one free, I say *YOU BUY ONE, YOU GET ONE FREE!!*"
<gdh> aiiiiieee
<gdh> nikkia: Ooh, a Raptou - this would sell on eBay :)
<nikkia> *I ONLY HAVE ONE WINDOW, YOU INSENSITIVE CLOD*
<nikkia> woo, finally
<Tm_T> err?
<nikkia> they finally invented a 512MB memory card for my phone!!
<gdh> isn't technology great ? :)
<Tm_T> whoa
<nikkia> when i bought it, '128MB is as big as they can be'
<nikkia> (it came with a 64MB card)
<hussam> If I uninstall firestarter + dpkg --purge firestarter, I should still be protected but Iptables firewall, correct?
<Tm_T> yes
<hussam> since firestarter is just a config tool?
<nikkia> yes
<nikkia> and not an exceptionally good one at that, IMO
<hussam> but all my config changes will remain?
<Tm_T> I use it because I haven't seen better yet
<nikkia> until you reboot
<nikkia> or you can use iptables-save to dump the rules to a file, and iptables-restore to load that file
<nikkia> tm_t, you're better off learning how to write iptables rules
<hussam> nikkia: so I  iptables-save to config file, reboot then iptables-restore config file ?
<Tm_T> nikkia: yeah, but I can't follow "attacks" as easily afaik
<nikkia> hussam: yes, i don't think kubuntu's init scripts auto-save/load, so you have to iptables-restore after boot
<Tm_T> and I like to cange rules often
<Tm_T> h
<nikkia> hussam, i modified my iptables startup script so it acts a little like the alsa scripts - saves on shutdown, restores on startup
<hussam> nikkia: but I'm definitely still protected by iptables in either case
<nikkia> hussam, iptables won't protect you without any rules loaded....
<nikkia> but yes, iptables is still there, if you uninstall firestarter :)
<hussam> nikkia: so iptables without an frontend like firestarter doesn't do any protection?
<nikkia> hussam, yes, it does, if it has rules defined
<hussam> nikkia: by default, it doesn't have rules?
<nikkia> hussam, correct
<Tm_T> yup
<gdh> hussam: simply type 'iptables-save' - if you see lots of rules, then whatever firestarter did is still present.
<nikkia> gdh, note, that won't actually *save* the rules
<gdh> nope
<gdh> just output to stdout
<nikkia> iptables-save just dumps the current rules to the output, in a format that can be reloaded
<nikkia> ahaha!
<nikkia> i've spent ages tonight looking for my BF1942 CD1
<Tm_T> and?
<hussam> shouldn't be in the kubuntu documentation that iptables has no predefined rules?
<nikkia> then it occurred to me... look in the DVD-ROM drive you took out of your PC a year ago
<hussam> because I always thought it does
<nikkia> sure enough, it was sat in the tray :P
<Tm_T> hussam: well, so you wan't someone rule how your connection works?
<gdh> Tm_T: I guess once again it's pandering to Microsoft since MS's Firewall is on by default.. so everyone else should do the same...
<gdh> The fault in the logic being Windows is buggy shit :) 
<nikkia> gdh, iptables is 'on' by default
<Tm_T> =)
<nikkia> personally, i think blocking stuff thats useful by default would be an insanely bad idea
<gdh> nikkia: 'on' with what ruleset?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> insult to me
<nikkia> i can see the dozens of people asking in here 'why doesn't apache work?' already
<Tm_T> =)
<nikkia> i mean, ffs, the installer even tells them that they have to use sudo with their user password...
<gdh> :))
<nikkia> we still get dozens each week asking the same f'ing question
<gdh> WHAT IS TEH R00T PASWURD LOLOLOL
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> :'(
<Tm_T> sucky
<gdh> yeh, a sad indication that nobody reads any documentation
* Tm_T welcomes he's noose
<gdh> unless it flashes in front of them in big red letters
<Tm_T> then it's spam
<gdh> and even then if it's more than 2 linesof text, or more than 2 seperate flashing signs, it'll get ignored
<Tm_T> :'(
<gdh> sad but true, assume the user has no intelligence whatsoever :/
* nikkia waits for bf1942 to install
<gdh> Riddell: <wave>
<Riddell> doods
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> Riddell: hey! :)
<apokryphos> we've missed you =)
<Riddell> apokryphos: missed you too baby
<gdh> <romantic music>
<apokryphos> Riddell: how was your time away? All good?
<Riddell> actually I'm still away, I'm just at a computer conference now
<apokryphos> ahh
<ztonzy> apokryphos, !
<ztonzy> hi Riddell 
<apokryphos> Had questions I'd wanted to ask, but I forget now :P
<apokryphos> ztonzy: heey
* ztonzy saw some small buses today saying "DasDaReboot"
<Riddell> yo ztonzy 
<ztonzy> with computermonitor and 2 bones as a cross
<apokryphos> heh
<ztonzy> hehe
<ztonzy> funny is...I saw some pics last evening same logos
<ztonzy> on the net
<apokryphos> Riddell: is Breezy going to have 3.4.2?
<gdh> It's a shame 3.5 is scheduled for late October :/
<Riddell> apokryphos: already does for kdelibs, kdebase is waiting on xmkmf existing again
<apokryphos> right
<Riddell> gdh: agreed
<apokryphos> I'm sure with Kubuntu's talent we'll have 3.5 .debs out soon anyway :D
<gdh> What sort of timescale is envisaged for KDE4? 12 months? more?
<ztonzy> http://flickr.com/photos/18307416@N00/31315261/in/photostream/
<apokryphos> Some predictions were saying late Autumn next year, yeah
<ztonzy> looky
<apokryphos> ztonzy: so what's that?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, some nerd conference/gatherign
<Riddell> no date for KDE 4 yet, getting it by october 2006 would be cool (KDE's 10th birthday) but probably will take longer
<ztonzy> gathering*
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> Adept is looking like it has good potential; happy it's replacing Kynaptic. :)
<gdh> do they still do 16k demos at the gathering?
<gdh> uh oh have I given my age away? :)
<gdh> apokryphos: yeh I think various people here have provided m0rnfall will suggestions for it :)
<gdh> (me included)
<apokryphos> Me too :). It's good; it'll help the app improve
<gdh> first being that unlike Kynaptic it should actually have features :)
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> Still a far way off from some dreams of cool things like app screenshots, or sorting things by applications rather than packages etc
<apokryphos> but there is progress 8)
<gdh> yup, it's an active project with an enthusiastic devel, which is usually half the battle won
* nikkia is weary of ethusiasm :)
<apokryphos> if you don't have it your app isn't going to go far, most likely
<apokryphos> ooo family here, be back in a bit. 
<nikkia> apokryphos: problem is, it wanes fast when things get tricky
<gdh> yeh it's very sad - so many promising sourceforge projects half-finished :/
<gdh> or worse, barely started
<nikkia> IME its usually the ones that start off really enthusiastic that end up being those half-finished apps on sf.net, but thats just ME
<gdh> well if it happens we can all call m0rnfall a fader :)
<ttyS0> hello. i've a problem with russian encodings in KDE. i've installed KDE not a long time ago (i prefered Gnome). A Big part  of apps is working normally, but there are problems with internet application, for example Kopete. It doesn't show russian nicknames in ICQ. What should I do?
<_root> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Tm_T> hmh
#kubuntu 2005-09-01
<pluh> greetings ... sorry if this is some old topic but can someone help me? i have a fresh and clean ubuntu instalation and xmms and mplayer just end at the startup daying something about segmenation fault ... did i miss something?
<jsubl2> did you install the codecs
<pluh> which codecs?
<pluh> i did not do anything instead of typing 'apt-get install xmms'
<jesusfish> crimsun: you ever get amaroK 1.3 debs to go?
<jsubl2> pluh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Codecs
<pluh> well i dont think codecs are the issue since the apps crashed without displaying or playing anything
<marsh> hey guys... can anyone help me with a network problem?
<marsh> simple question: if I conect 2 machines with crossover cable (1 ubuntu, 1 kubuntu) with one net card set to 192.168.0.1 & the other 192.168.0.2, is there anything to stop them talking? (destination host unreachable)
<marsh> as far as i know theres no firewall rules set at all
<marsh> and both net cards are 'up'
<Xorlev> There shouldn't be, as long as they're on the same subnet.
<marsh> (according to ifconfig)
<marsh> subnet?
<Xorlev> Yes.
<marsh> they're connected by crossover
<Xorlev> There are still subnets while networking by crossover.
<marsh> the second machine has another card - it's the broadband one i'm talking on
<Xorlev> inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 <-- subnet
<Xorlev> Make sure they're both on the same subnet (mask)
<marsh> Aha! one is 255.0.0.0 - the other is 255.255.255.0
<gnumdk> :)
<Xorlev> That'd do it then
<marsh> i can change it with ifconfig?
<marsh> I'll check it out... 
<Xorlev> I believe so, try Googling it.
<gnumdk> ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<marsh> Hehehe... - cheers Xorlev 
<Xorlev> I can't remember how, or I'd tell you, fortunately gnumdk knew =)
<marsh> Oh, no... I lied - that was the loopback subnet - they ARE both the same... :(
<gnumdk> erf
<Xorlev> Ah, damn.
<marsh> both broadcast & subnet are the same :((
<marsh> so they should talk to each other fine then?
<Xorlev> Whats the inet addr?
<marsh> 192.168.0.1 & 2
<Xorlev> k
<marsh> (1 on the broadband machine)
<marsh> think I'll have to make up a new cable...
<Xorlev> So you can't ping 192.168.0.2 at all?
<marsh> no... unreachable host
<marsh> 'destination host unreachable' - both ways
<Xorlev> Maybe the cable is bad?
<marsh> just gonna make another...
<Xorlev> I'll brb in about 20 minutes, let me know if it works. <-- likes to hear solutions
<marsh> cool
<pax> marsh, so two boxes, one with two interfaces and the other with one?
<marsh> Xorlev: yr a diamond - cable was dodgy ;)
<Xorlev> marsh: Good to hear thats what was wrong! =)
<marsh> xorlev - yr not kidding!
<marsh> Xorlev: now it's going, if I add routes with route commands to share the connection, do i have to restart a service (routing service)?
<Xorlev> Or reload it I'd think
<Xorlev> Not sure, I never have done connection sharing...I run all my stuff through switches and routers.
<marsh> Xorlev: right - it's different like that then...? /me is a bit ignorant to it all... 
<marsh> <-- struggling newbie Hehehe...
<Xorlev> Heh, mine I just plug into the router and it uses DHCP to get the IP address, subnet, and such, then it works :P
<Xorlev> Never had to mess with connection sharing, except once on Windows.
<marsh> bloody show off!
<marsh> ;)
<marsh> still - 's educational
<Xorlev> ;)
<marsh> #ubuntu
<Phantom^^> Hey can anyone here recommend a firewall for kubuntu ?
<pax> Phantom^^,  iptables frontend?
<Phantom^^> umm something easy i'm a n00b
<pax> guarddog or apt-cache search firewall | grep kde to see what's out there
<Phantom^^> never new you could search in apt-get
<Phantom^^> thats very cool
<Phantom^^> I did not really know what i was doing but i typed in sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phantom^^> I hope i'm not going to mess things up
<Phantom^^> lol
<pax> that's it, just run sudo apt-get update first
<Phantom^^> yeah i did 
<Phantom^^> now its going nuts
<Phantom^^> yeah i think guarddog looks good it says in the description its good for begginers. I also jsut installed this thing called snort and i havent any idea how to use it but it looks very cool
<pax> if you don't mind gtk programs, firestarter is an easy 'firewall' ala windoz
<Phantom^^> what does gtk mean ?
<pax> snort is a sniffer, if you use the box as desktop, just close unused ports/shut down unused services
<Phantom^^> ahh ok
<pussfeller> might try arnos firewall script
<Phantom^^> I'll read up on that.
<pussfeller> its a shell script but it works and is easy enough
<pussfeller> never could figure out the gui ones
<pax> Phantom^^, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK
<marsh> I'm having problems telling a second machine (connected with crossover) to share my connection.
<Phantom^^> wow pax gimp looks very good
<pax> marsh, speaking of the devil, firestarter can help you with that (setting NAT)
<marsh> I have 192.168.0.0 set (in route)
<marsh> pax - it's on it's way... - do I need it on both machines?
<pax> nop just the one connected to the net
<marsh> or have to set anything on the client machine?
<marsh> cool!!!!
<marsh> ;))
<Phantom^^> right i guess i'll try arnos
<Phantom^^> i need to get the hang of using the commandline and i bet this is a good way of doing it
<pax> Phantom^^, read up http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Phantom^^> damn
<Phantom^^> the efficiency of apt-get is awe inspiring
<pax> yeah too bad we can't use it in wars :c)
<Phantom^^> lol even guarddog is confusing me oh well
<Phantom^^> night everybody
<Phantom^^> thanks for the heads ups
<pax> try firestarter then
<pax> other than 4 mouse clicks to set it up, you never have to touch it
<martin> #ubuntu
<pax> what about it martin?
<ghetek2> i cant get into a folder via ftp
<ghetek2> i installed ftpd, what now?
<Phantom^^> ok this sounds really silly but if i close firestarter in kde does it stop runnning ?
<pax> Phantom^^, nop
<pax> you'll have to /etc/init.d/firestarter stop to stop it, ot simply click on the stop button, exiting, closing the program doesn't stop it
<pax> s/ot/or
<Phantom^^> sweat
<Phantom^^> lol sweet*
<pax> linux is all about sweat, correct.
<marsh> Aaaaarggg! >:(
<ghetek2> so ftp? folder?
<marsh> if I set a gw route on my client machine it dissapears when I restart the network (along with the card itself from ifconfig) - it's driving me MAD!
<marsh> why cant I share the connection?
<Phantom^^> lol im generating a key pair or something in KGP
<Phantom^^> its taking a while
<marsh> does anyone know the answer to this teaming headache I seem to be developing?
<Phantom^^> drink lots of water
<marsh> AHA!!! I have it!
<pax> marsh look at  /etc/netwrok/interfaces you'll get it
<marsh> now  can anyone tell me - do I have to write  script to do this every time I startup
<marsh> ?
<pax> do what?
<marsh> or is that what your saying, pax - will /etc/network/interfaces make it the default setup when I startup?
<pax> wep
<marsh> pax set the route & gateway on the client..
<pax> correct
<marsh> I'm with ya - thanks pax...
<marsh> <-- strolls down the clear coridor pax has cleared for him on the way to debian enlightenment...
<marsh> cheers pax ;)
<pax> np, just make sure you have 'auto ethX' somewhere in that file
<marsh> pax - auto ethX?
<marsh> is that how I get it to set itself up?? sort of like a dhcp on the client?
<pax> correct
<marsh> thx again pax - ya know - after hours of googling, none of this is explained - at least, if it is, it's not understandable!
<pax> rewarding hours tho
<pax> marsh, check this out http://www.aboutdebian.com/index.htm who knows, maybe you'll find some it interesting
<pussfeller> anyone know how I deslelct all this stuff in vim, I must have pressed a weird key combo or sumpin
<pussfeller> whole blocks of text are selected and cant get out of it
<pussfeller> nm its gone!
<_adam> Is there any way to fix the lock-ups I get when using KDE with a 64bit processer?
<_adam> anyone in here
<jsubl2> _adam, when does it lock up
<Xorlev> Riddle me this: a few of the programs I use have abnormally large fonts, though I believe they aren't meant to be that way. LinNeighborhood for one, XMMS right-click menu, Xine right-click menu. Screenshot of LinNeighborhood: http://munimentum.nanoshock.net/fonts-big.jpg
<jsubl2> if you are in kde and using a gnome app some adjustments can be made to make the fonts more compatibile
<Xorlev> Such as?
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt     -- that will allow you to adjust some gnome things in kcontrol
<jsubl2> that should help
<Xorlev> Thanks
<jsubl2> np
<jsubl2> :)
<_adam> Can someone help me with my lock-up problem
<_adam> it Happens when I'm using the web browser
<_adam> and I'm running a 64bit processor
<jsubl2> _adam, maybe it is one of the plugins.  or a specific site..  which web browser konq
<Xorlev> Hmm, installed that package, saw it in kcontrol, reopened LinNeighborhood, still looks the same. Uses the KDE fonts and KDE theme
<_adam> Yeah, konq
<jsubl2> bummer.. i wonder if that is a gtk1 program
<_adam> It seems to look up on the wiki ubuntu site
<_adam> By the way, how can I play DVD on this thing?
<_adam> I have kaffeine
<jsubl2> _adam, I have the worst luck with kaffeine
<jsubl2> i use mplayer and firefox
<Xorlev> XMMS looks the same too o.o
<_adam> Where can I find mplayer
<jsubl2> xmms is gtk1 i think.. beep is gtk2
<Xorlev> (the display font is fine, but the right click font == >_<)
<Xorlev> I'll give mplayer a whirl.
<jsubl2> use synaptic along with these docs -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jsubl2> _adam, you will not need to compile anything
<jsubl2> just enable the repositories and use synaptic
<_adam> How can I enable repositories, on the wiki site it locks up at that pge
<jsubl2> firefox 
<_adam> What?
<jsubl2> you have more browser than konq right?
<_adam> No
<_adam> I downloaded opera, but I don't know how to compile.
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install firefox
<_adam> I get a couldnt find firefox error
<jsubl2> _adam, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<_adam> alright, synaptic is done
<jsubl2>  then kdesu synaptic to install software.
<jsubl2> but you will need to enable repositories  
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<jsubl2> follow that paste link
<_adam> That page locks me up everytime
<_adam> I can not go there
<jsubl2> wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<jsubl2> then bring it up in kate
<jsubl2> well konqueror would be better than kate
<_adam> alright, its saved
<_adam> how do I bring it up
<jsubl2> konqueror 969
<_adam> is that a command
<jsubl2> yeah
<jsubl2> are you using hoary
<jsubl2> kde 3.4.1
<_adam> 3.4.0
<jsubl2> hoary
<_adam> I guess
<_adam> lol
<_adam> What do I do with this document I saved and opened?
<Xorlev> Bah, what program has all the keyboard shortcuts? I found it earlier. I wanted to disable the one that hibernated me or put me in standby.
<jsubl2> at the bottom it has sources.list.. if you do not know what that is.. then i am done
<jsubl2> sorry
<_adam> Which source do I need
<guilhermee> how i update my kubuntu to breezy ?
<redguy> change hoary to breezy in your sources.list perhaps?
<guilhermee> redguy, only this ?
<redguy> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and maybe a apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<redguy> guilhermee: beware that breezy might not work as you would expect
<redguy> maybe you just want kde 3.4.2 ? look at the topic
<guilhermee> redguy, uhm... have still many bugs in Breezy ?
<redguy> guilhermee: not sure, but a lot of people coming to #ubuntu and complaining
<pax_> I hope it's full of bugs as it should, it won't be ready for release until October, so file bugs as you find them.
<guilhermee> raphinou, you recommends keep my system in hoary yet ?
<guilhermee> ops
<guilhermee> redguy
<pax_> if your first reaction to finding a bug is 'Great! got one' then Breezy is for you, if it's to complain then keep hoary .. updated :c)
<guilhermee> pax_, ok, you convinced me to leave exactly with hoary. :D
<frogtone25> how do you change the boot screen on kubuntu
<frogtone25> can anyone answer that
<kalenedrael> the boot screen?
<kalenedrael> as in, the grub background image?
<frogtone25> where do i find the grub background image
<frogtone25> i want to change it
<frogtone25> i have a boot screen package 
<frogtone25> and i need to know how to use it
<frogtone25> someone spambotted the #ubuntu channel
<frogtone25> hope that they dont come into here
<frogtone25> i hope they dont
<frogtone25> how do you change boot screens on here
<frogtone25> 
<skalpel> yohe kunu
<skalpel> how do i capture screen in kde?
<crimsun_> there's a snapshot tool in the K menu
<Xorlev> Hmm, so I use that gtk2-engine thing, and it makes all my GTK apps look better (X-Chat, Gaim, etc.), and when I run Synaptic from command line (sudo synaptic) it looks great with the styles, but when I run it from the KMenu, it looks like a shitty ripoff of Windows 98.
<Xorlev> Is it kdesu screwing up the styles?
<Xorlev> Somehow.
<gdiebel> Xorlev, hmm not here. works fine with sudo or kdesu
<skyred> what wud happen if i update kaff+xine?
<gdiebel> Xorlev, you running 3.4.2?
<Xorlev> Yes
<Xorlev> Its to do with kdesu not keeping my environment methinks.
<Xorlev> Fixed...copied over some stuff to root.
<gdiebel> Xorlev, yeah I think /root needs to have .gtkrc-2.0 from your ~
<Xorlev> It needed .qt as well.
<Xorlev> I think I might add onto that one bash "first run" script
<Xorlev> For KDE users
<Xorlev> Add in gtk2-engine-gtk-qt, have it use the qt theme (which looks mostly like everything else does in Kubuntu), etc.
<Xorlev> Gnome libs, Synaptic.
<gdiebel> good idea, using the gtk-qt engine should be default for kubuntu, I mean even kubuntu users want to be able to run firefox, gimp, synaptic and have them look nice
<Xorlev> Gaim also get a big improvement.
<Xorlev> Before I found this package I resorted to a theme for FF and Thunderbird, which look pretty good.
<Xorlev> My FF form widgets still look really blocky though
<kodox> hai...all
<PurpleMotion> new desktop pics, who wants to see?
<PurpleMotion> http://www.daede.com/InuYasha-Desktop/
<OculusAquilae> nice, but a littlebit, let's say red
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> yeah i like the red though
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<filip_> why can i get into #ubuntu ?
<crimsun_> you're not identified
<filip_> hmm, how can i make me identified then?
<spiral> hi
<crimsun_> filip_: /msg nickserv help
<filip_> i have write /msg nickserv help but what should i do then ?
<don> is there somebody out there??
<don> so bye!
<uniq> hi.
<don> hi!
<don> Just a test with konversation on my new kubuntu!!
<uniq> ah :)
<don> hope you feel fine!
<don> have a good day...
<uniq> I do.. actually.. after 2 bottles of wine yesterday i feel much better than expected.
<Johnny-> :)
<don> :-)
<don> (no debugging symbols found)
<don> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<don> (no debugging symbols found)
<don> `system-supplied DSO at 0xffffe000' has disappeared; keeping its symbols.
<don> (no debugging symbols found)
<don> (no debugging symbols found)
<don> (no debugging symbols found)
<Johnny-> How do i disable ALL sound in Kubuntu? >:P
<Johnny-> I mean the system sounds :)
<uniq> control center - sound and multimedia - system sounds (or something) - check the 'use on all applications' box.. and press the 'disable all' button.
<Johnny-> Thanks
<Johnny-> :)
<Johnny-> What mediaplayer can display subtitleS?
<Johnny-> mplayer?
<rafy> Johnny-: could be, but xine should also
<spiral> Johnny-: kaffeine under kde also
<Samout> hey i'm having a problem
<Samout> i uninstalled my amarok but now i'd like to get it back
<Samout> amarok:
<Samout>  Depends: amarok-arts but it is not going to be installed or
<Samout>  	amarok-engines but it is not going to be installed or
<Samout> 	amarok-engine
<Samout> but when using symaptic i get the error: 
<Samout> *synaptic
<hussam> there was a guide on ubuntuforums to make your own kernel debs. how would you go about making restricted modules deb for those kernel debs?
<crimsun_> hussam: get the l-r-m source and compile it.
<Samout> and when i try to install for example amarok-arts it says it depends on amarok
<Samout> amarok-arts:
<Samout>  Depends: amarok but it is not going to be installed
<Samout> so anyon know what could make this :D
<Samout> it's like they all semm to depend on eachother but none of them gets installed
<hussam> crimsun_: aren't those kernel specific?
<crimsun_> hussam: of course
<crimsun_> hussam: the source package isn't arch-specific, though
<crimsun_> Samout: are you using backports?
<Samout> yeah
<Samout> i have them on my sources.list
<hussam> crimsun_: I apt-get source what ?
<crimsun_> samout: disable it, remove any amarok packages from your system, then install the version from Hoary
<crimsun_> hussam: apt-get source linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), of course
<Samout> ok, thanks i'll try that:D
<hussam> crimsun_: that's downloading the l-r-m source for kernel 2.6.10 My custom kernel is 2.6.12.5
<Samout> hey it works!
<Samout> thanks a lot
<crimsun_> hussam: you misunderstand how l-r-m is compiled
<crimsun_> hussam: it's compiled against a specific set of kernel headers
<crimsun_> so get the l-r-m source and compile it against your 2.6.12.5 headers
<hussam> So if it is downloading linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10_2.6.10.5.orig.tar.gz, this will still compile against 2.6.12.5 headers?
<crimsun_> perhaps with some minor tweaking, yes
<hussam> crimsun_: if I just want the nvidia kernel module, I just do m-a a-i nvidia , right?
<Phantom^^> anyone alive at this god forsaken hour ?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: god forsaken? 11am ?
<Phantom^^> hehe nikkia
<Phantom^^> I'm trying to set up Kpgp
<Phantom^^> i mean KGpg
<Phantom^^> I guess i'll have to take a crash course in encryption
<Phantom^^> damn i'm really starting to love linux and this apt-get thing is seriously cool
<nikkia> my HDDs baffle me
<nikkia> what WAS my /home drive, was horribly slow, <5MB read speed when it was /home, now its a seperate drive just for downloads, i get 45-50MB/s sustained from it
<nikkia> granted, it shares a controller with one of my XP drives, but that shouldn't matter, its not like i'm constantly reading from the XP drives
<Phantom^^> lol
<nikkia> Phantom^^: ?
<Phantom^^> this is confusing me
<Phantom^^> so i encrypt a message with my private key
<nikkia> yes...
<Phantom^^> then the other dude can decrpt it with my public key ?
<nikkia> you missed an important part out of that :)
<Phantom^^> eek
<nikkia> you encrypt it with y our private key, and his/her public key
<nikkia> then they can decrypt with their private key, and your public key
<Phantom^^> ahh ok
<Phantom^^> rock on i see
<nikkia> when you see it in the context that a pair of public and private keys form the encryption key, it makes more sense :)
<hunger> nikkia: That should be "your public key and his/her public key" I think.
<nikkia> hunger, no
<nikkia> hunger, you use your private key, they use their private key
<nikkia> if you could encrypt using 2 public keys, it would be a security no-win, as anyone can get your public key
<hunger> nikkia: Ah.... you are refering to signing, not to "I want to be able to read the stuff I wrote again":-)
<nikkia> hunger, no, i'm referring to the gpg 'encryption/signing' system
<nikkia> if i encrypt a message, it uses my priv/their public
<nikkia> its the only way it could work, if i used my pub and their pub, you could download my pub key, and their pub key, and pretend to be me, or them
<Mez> actually nikkia, if you encrypt with your private key, they can decrypt ONLY with your public key
<nikkia> Mez, yes, but they need their private key too
<nikkia> Mez, as their public key is used in the encryption process
<Mez> nikkia, no
<Phantom^^> nikkia is right
<Mez> nikkia, if you encrypt something, only the other of the keypair can decrypt it
<Mez> if I want to send to them, I'd encrypt with their public key
<nikkia> mez, yes, but when you encrypt a message TO someone, their public key is used also
<Mez> ONLY their private key is used
<Mez> unless you sign the message aswell
<Mez> public *
<nikkia> mez, thats not been my experience with gpg/pgp
<Mez> if you encrypt with a public key, only the corresponding private key can decrypt
<Mez> so, say I wanted to send nikkia an encypted email
<Mez> I'd download nikkia's public keyt, znd then encrypt it with that
<Mez> and then only nikkia would be able to decrypt it
<Phantom^^> using your priv / there public on the same email, enables you to see exactly who sent the message as they to the first decryption with their private then try the other keys they have and that can tell them who sent it. 
<Phantom^^> cos if not it could be anyone sending them the message and it could be an "enemy"
<Mez> however, then they have no authenticity fwho it si from so, usually it is SIGNED not encypted by tyhe senders private key
<Mez> "signing" i basically adding a little bit at the end, which says, yes, this is what the message is meant to say, and It's from me.
<Phantom^^> I thought the idea was that you never let anyone know your private key even the frienlees we are sending the message
<Mez> It uses certain alororithms to check whether the message matches, and then checks the signature with the persons public key
<Mez> Phantom^^, you never do
<hunger> Phantom: You don't hand out your private key, ever.
<Mez> when you sign with your private key, it baiscally takes a "hash" of the message, and thenn "encyprts" that hash with your pricvate key
<Phantom^^> so if i send jim a message i encrypt with their public then sign with my private ... or i could not sign with my private but encrypt aswell ?
<Mez> the other person then decrypts that hash with your public key, and checks whether the hash is correct
<Mez> if you wanted to send jim an encyrypted message, then you'd encrypt it with HIS public key
<Mez> but sign it with you private key
<Phantom^^> ok
<Mez> then, he can use HIS private key to decrypt it and YOUR public key to check the signature
<hunger> Phantom^^: Usually you sign with your private key (so the other can check with your public key whether the message is indeed by you) and then encrypt with your and your recipients publc keys (so both you and the recipient can decrypt the message with their own private keys).
<Mez> you dont need to encypt it twice"
<Mez> there is NO POINT in doing that unless you like wasting CPU cycles
<Phantom^^> ahh ok so in KGpg where it has a option to sign key does that mean once i import his or her key into KGpg I sign it so when i encrpt with it, it is automatically signed ?
<Mez> no
<Mez> signing a KEY is saying that you have checked who the person is and are saying that that key is the valid key for them
<Mez> say for example, in ubuntu, you need another dev to check your passport, and then sign the key you give them the fingerprint for in person
<Mez> the meeting in person thing means that 1) you can verify they are who they say they are and 2) you know you've got the right key for that person to sig
<Phantom^^> hmm so say i encrpyt a message in KGpg how do i sign it with my praivate key asfter i have encrypted it
<hunger> Phantom^^: No, signing a key is to mark it as trusted: You are basically saying when signing a key that you know the guy the key is from and are reasonably sure it is his key.
<Mez> Phantom, get your meszage ,and go into kgpg, and select "sign/verify"
<hunger> Phantom^^: With gpg there is no central authority that hands out keys to people after checking their ID... so you need a decentraliced mechanism of building up trust as well.
<Mez> then, enter your passphrase, and you will be presented with a signed version of that
<Phantom^^> ok  back up a sec before you said when i send jim a message i encrypt with their public key, but i also sign with my private key to tell them its me when they recieve the message?
<Mez> yes
<Mez> btw - #gnupg is probably a better place for this discussion
<Phantom^^> k
<Phantom^^> so in KGpg i encrpy the email or document or whatever with his public then sign/ verify with my private
<katrina> help on fax
<katrina> i am strying to send fax using commandline sendfax -n -d 2553334 /etc/passwd but wen i pass my passwd it always says 530 login incorrect 
<katrina> but i already changed my privileges to  fax n faxmanager to enabled
<katrina> can anybody here help?
<katrina> may fax?
<Phantom^^> sorry katrina never used that program before
<jpatrick> do I do 'make upgrade' to upgrade a program from source?
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<jpatrick> martin: do you have the lastest KDE?
<martin> jpatrick: As far as hoary has the latest; yes
<jpatrick> :/
<_martin_> any idea?
<nikkia> martin, yes :P
<nikkia> _martin_: its caused by KDE sending 'quit' messages and not getting one from some app - probably a konsole
<nikkia> s/not getting one/not getting one of the replies/
<_martin_> nikkia: But how come that after the second time i do that it doesn work?
<nikkia> its a 'bug' (if you can call it that) in KDE as a whole, not the kubuntu build of it, because it does it here too on LFS
<_martin_> it does work i mean
<_martin_> nikkia: can i check in a log or something which app it might be?
<nikkia> _martin_: i'm not sure, its one of two things.... 1) the app in question has taken action on the first quit, and replies in time the second time, or 2) the KDE session manager doesn't wait for a reply the second time you press it, because it assumes that you *really* want to logout/reboot/shutdown
<nikkia> the second possibility there, would be akin to how 'shutdown/reboot'  sends TERM then KILL signals to things started by inittab
<nikkia> _martin_: i don't believe that this stuff is logged, but i could be wrong
<_martin_> nikkia: ok, so it's a bug. I hope it'll be fixed, it's kind of irritating ;)
<nikkia> _martin_: i'm not sure its a bug, really
<_martin_> nikkia: Thanks for calrifying
<nikkia> _martin_: some apps don't close instantly when they're told to quit, its 'safer' to wait for them to quit properly
<nikkia> _martin_: azureus for example can take 10-20 seconds to quit, because it has to first tell every tracker its registered with, that its stopping sharing
<nikkia> if it doesn't do that, private trackers won't allow you to reconnect when you restart azureus, so waiting for azureus is most definitely 'a good thing' in that situation
<_martin_> ok
<_martin_> good to know
<nikkia> if there is a bug, then i would suggest the bug is that the session manager doesn't wait long enough
<nikkia> but that may very well be configurable somewhere
<nikkia> (btw, windows has the same behaviour if you have a cmd.exe window open and not at an idle prompt :)
<nikkia> in that situation, cmd.exe detects that it is in fact, 'doing something', and replies to the logout process 'nope, can't quit yet'
<_martin_> i am sure though it isn't a console session, when i have one open it's idling
<nikkia> basically, what i'm saying, is that its a philosophical problem regarding UIs, what IS the correct behaviour if the user requests logout/shutdown/reboot, when something is still busy ?
<Phantom^^> hmm
<Phantom^^> might get azureus
<nikkia> _martin_: konsole seems to be the main cause, but i've seen other things do it too, the panel applets can do it too
<_martin_> ok, gonna try some apps
<_martin_> nikkia: Fount the guilty one
<_martin_> nikkia: It was skype
<tenco> someone using noteedit here?
<Phantom^^> hey this bitchx thing looks funky 
<tenco> is there a more advanced music typesetting package for ubuntu than noeedit?
<nikkia> tenco, there's always [La] TeX :)
<nikkia> tenco, plenty of music typesetting templates for that
<tenco> nikkia: playing with musixtex now, but is very complex :-\
<tenco> nikkia: and noteedit is too limited
<nikkia> true, its complex, but then, its very powerful
<nikkia> power usually comes with complexity, IME
<tenco> besides that, it doesnt work :-\
<tenco> it complains about \begin{music} is undefined ??
<nikkia> hmmm
<tenco> but thats the first line in the "simple example" from the doc!
<nikkia> tenco, are you using tex or latex to compile it ?
<nikkia> \begin{style} is a latex-ism, iirc
* nikkia should reinstall tetex
<tenco> hmm, found it. its \input musixtex  ... corious why the "simple example" doesnt start with this statement
<DonL> anyone know what's happening over at #ubuntu? Looks like it's been hijacked or something
<nikkia> tenco, because you can create a default include list
<nikkia> tenco, the author probably uses his own style enough to default-include it, so doesn't need the \input line
<nikkia> (it should still be mentioned that it might need that command though, IMO)
<tenco> i dont get it. still complains
<nikkia> tenco, again, are you using tex or latex ?
<tenco> musixtex
<nikkia> i mean the command
<tenco> yes
<nikkia> dunno then
<Phantom^^> hey guys is bitx meant to be hard to use 
<tenco> nikkia: sorry, but this is too complex for me. noteedit would be good, but its too limited. i think i will write by hand then.
<pv_> what about lilypond or rosegarden4?
<tenco> lilypond? rosengarden?
<tenco> it should be for typesetting guitar tabs into notes
<tenco> music notes*
<nikkia> tenco, I'm confused, are you writing tablature, or musical notation ?
<tenco> musical notation
<pv_> Those are music typesetting programs, so maybe they can do that. But I have no personal experience about that, so this may be not much of use.
<nikkia> pv, well, rosegarden is more than that, but yeah, it has typesetting
<tenco> i have tabs and want to write them as musical notation
<tenco> better than noteedit?
<pv_> No idea, you can check it out.
<nikkia> i'd go with lilypond, personally out of the two
<nikkia> tenco, i hope you realise that musical notation is going to be 'limited' when it comes to notating guitar, no matter what
<tenco> ok. noteedit couldnt write eg. an eight note during that two semiquaver should be played
<tenco> it always made the first semiquaver an eight note, too
<nikkia> looks like noteedit was abandoned anyway
<nikkia> (for a pathetic reason, IMO)
<tenco> btw, where does lilypond have its docs? there are only examples in /usr/share/doc/lilypond
<nikkia> tenco, check for a lilypond-doc package
<nikkia> (and then apt-file it if you need to)
<tenco> ah
<tenco> are you using denemo or vi?
<tenco> nikkia: whats bad about lilypond (afaics): when i want to typeset music which has constantly accords spanning more than one octave, i have to use \relative for every note...
<tenco> nikkia: eg: http://www.guitaretab.com/o/oldfield-mike/13925.html
<Phantom^^> does anyone know how i edit my "user" details in bitchx ?
<nikkia> tenco, thats life, the problem is, notating guitar is *hard*, its not even a walk in the park on finale
<nikkia> tenco, the correct solution to that, btw, is probably to split the strings into a bass and treble clef pair, like how piano is notated
<tenco> nikkia: thats much harder to read
<nikkia> (and use octave marks when you go higher up the fretboard on the 'bass' strings)
<nikkia> tenco, i don't find a single staff spread across 2-3 octaves particularly easy to read, myself
<tenco> so, \relative c {c'8} works?
<nikkia> i wouldn't know, i don't often write notation, and in the past when i have, i've used latex/tex solutions
<tenco> i am used to it
<tenco> ok
<nikkia> and its unlikely i'd notate guitar anyway, as its a lossy process
<spiral> hi
<nikkia> you cannot notate all of the nuances of guitar, a decent tab standard is better to work with, but even then, you'll lose some information
<nikkia> i think the worst notation i've ever read was someone that tried to make-up for the lack of information in notation by using text , on a satriani tab, it was just a mess
<tenco> :)
<tenco> i am used to musical notation, bcause i played trumpet some years ago
<nikkia> tenco, yeah, it doesn't work on guitar tho :/
<nikkia> the problem is that notation is pretty much concerned with a single state process
<nikkia> it fails when guitar has silly stuff like 2 different bends at the same time *and* vibrato
<tenco> yes
<nikkia> (even scarier, those 2 bends could be on the same note :P
<tenco> o_O
<tenco> :)
<tenco> ah
<tenco> yes
<nikkia> tenco, imagine you're bending one note up, using your fingers, and at the same time, bending the whole set of strings down with the trem arm
<nikkia> we'll not mention non-linear bends, either :P
<tenco> hmm, i am playing mostly classical guitar :)
<nikkia> (actually, another example of horendous notation i saw, was on a van halen track where he used a transtrem :)
<tenco> two bends on the same note on a classic guitar are rather difficult...
<tenco> if not to say impossible..
<nikkia> tenco, i've seen it done :P
<nikkia> tenco, it involves bending behind the bridge or the nut
<tenco> ok. :)
<nikkia> its not something you're going to run into every day, tho
<nikkia> probably, if you're going to encounter weird stuff anywhere, with classical guitar, it'd be with some of pagnini's stuff
<tenco> pagnini?
<tenco> btw, b is h in european notation?
<nikkia> paganini
<nikkia> tenco, german notation, yes
<tenco> sorry, german :)
<nikkia> most of europe is sane :P
<tenco> :p
<tenco> wasnt paganini a violine player?
<nikkia> tenco, guitar and violin
<nikkia> he wrote quite a few guitar pieces, was probably one of the first to really push it as a serious instrument
<tenco> i knew that he could play violin which has one string broken, but that he pushed guitar
<nikkia> tenco, he wrote quite a bit of stuff for a 'string quartet' (cello, violin, viola and guitar) which was most definitely not the norm back then
<tenco> nikkia: heh. "c8 c'8 c''8" works :)
<nikkia> heh, apparently...
<nikkia> paganini had to invent his own notation for guitar
<nikkia> even then, notation wasn't good enough, i bet what he used looked almost like modern tab too :)
<tenco> :)
<nikkia> altho i'd be VERY scared if it looked like ascii tab :P
<tenco> ugh. whats this shitty irc spam?
<nikkia> from lilo ?
<tenco> btw, is there a "pretty printing" for ascii tabs?
<tenco> lilo?
<jpatrick> Linux Loader
<jpatrick> ;)
<tenco> no, query with advertising for sex sites
<nikkia> tenco, lilo is the 'owner' (?) of freenode, he spams people asking for money :)
<nikkia> tenco, i wouldn't say there is a pretty printer, per se
<tenco> s/sex/pron/
<nikkia> a lot of tab editors can import ascii tab and clean it up to graphical tab tho
<tenco> for kde?
<nikkia> i haven't looked at kde tab editors, but i'd be surprised if there isn't one
* jpatrick wonders why lilo isn't in any channels
<tenco> heh. gnometab for gnome :)
<nikkia> kguitar claims to support ascii tab
<nikkia> but it doesn't say if its export only or both
<tenco> kguitar isnt in the reps, or?
<hon> I don't know how! but my php doesn't seem to be working. is there setting for apache to use php or not?
<tenco> yes
<tenco> you must enable the php-module
<tenco> so that apache loads it
<hon> in apache conf ?
<nikkia> tenco, no idea, probably not, the amount of kde apps in the repository is fairly small, in relative terms
<tenco> gnometab doesnt work :-\
<tenco> -> gnometab --sm-disable
<mila> hello 
<devazion> hello
<mila> can somebody help me with ubuntu linux  please
<spiral> mila: ask your question, & if it is not regarding the kde part of kubuntu, you should also see on #ubuntu
<spiral> too late...
<spiral> mila: I said : ask your question, & if it is not regarding the kde part of kubuntu, you should also see on #ubuntu
<mila> ok - my questions are for ubuntu 
<mila> thanks
<mila> join #ubuntu
<spiral> mila: I'm already on it...
<mila> what is ubuntu-unregged ?
<mila> i have to register ?
<spiral> mila: not at all
<spiral> mila: I don't know what you're talking about, but you don't have to register
<mila> why i can't join to ubuntu chanel ? #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged Forwarding to another channel
<spiral> mila: you should register your nickname on irc
<spiral> mila: I didn't know they protected themselves like this, sorry
<devazion> spiral: spammers and lamers/trolls.
<mila> spiral: ok ;) i'm confused - i'm 2 year gentoo user and since not i would like to use kubuntu
<spiral> devazion: yeah, I know, just didn't knew they did so
<mila> since now :)
<devazion> mila: download kubuntu and install it then
<spiral> mila: all right, so register your nick, or tell us about your problem if it's kde related
<mila> devazion: i have kubuntu, but i dont know how to set 1. environment variables, 2. how to set network (wireless) - this questions are for #ubuntu
<spiral> mila: environment variables : /etc/profile & so on ?
<mila> but tje #ubuntu redirect me to the .unreg and i don't know how to register (command  /msg nickserv help register dont work)
<spiral> mila: for wireless, see kwifimanager in graphical mode or iwconfig in text mode
<spiral> mila: /msg nickserv help register works for me
<mila> yes i know how to set wireless manually,but i dont know ho to write into auto scripts (i mean /etc/network/interfaces)
<spiral> mila: you could also see #debian in this case
<spiral> mila: I'm sorry, I don't use wireless other than dhcp'd
<devazion> I dont know what command I made, but whenever I press left, right home or end it marks all the text. Do anybody know what command to inactivate this behavior?
<[czech] mila> yes - i'll use #debina
<[czech] mila> im now registered
<[czech] mila> ok - thanks people :)
<[czech] mila> bye
<Millox> say, I have a problem with kubuntu
<Millox> I just installed it and that process was reeeeally smooth
<Millox> great work... the only problem there was that I destroyed my old xorg.conf :-/
<Millox> however, my problem is that almost every kde-program I start segfaults immediately
<Millox> gnome-programs doesn't suffer this problem
<Millox> is there some known problem here?
<Millox> anyone knows?
<devazion> Noone knows this behavior I described?
<N17R0> which behavior? I joined to late to see :P
<devazion> [15:48]  <devazion> I dont know what command I made, but whenever I press left, right home or end it marks all the text. Do anybody know what command to inactivate this behavior?
<hon> I'm going to install a simple (but not very slow) wiki on a machine, which wiki do you suggest?
<JBLoudG20> i have another question... when I go to print (i'm using cups) i am able to print one document, then after that the prineter is "stopped" and wont accept another job until I reboot... anyone know why?
<N17R0> I dunno
<_winnie> hello 
<_winnie> i'm a new user of kubuntu 
<Millox> _winnie: hello, so am I
<_winnie> hello Millox 
<[czech] mila> hello again ;)
<[czech] mila> how to set TERM to xterm-color like gentoo style ?
<N17R0> TERM color: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31247
<N17R0> check stubby's post
<[czech] mila> thans (sorry)
<[czech] mila> bye
<Millox> so, noone knows about the segfault-problem?
<Sho_> Hm, what's the general state of Kubuntus PPC support?
<_mash> argh
<_mash> i don't know my root password
<Phantom^^> hey can someone tell me what is gonna happen if i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_mash> i mean, eh, i installed kubuntu here but i dunno my root password
<Phantom^^> you would have specified it when you installed no ?
<_mash> uh ,yeah
<_mash> but i wasn't here at the moment when it unpacked the files etc.
<_mash> it didn't ask me anything
<Phantom^^> I don't know what to do then eek linux is so secure its prolly impossible to get it without reinstalling but don't trust me i'm a n00b
<Millox> _mash: try sudo passwd
<Millox> there is no password set for rott
<Millox> root
<static> sudo su :)
<Millox> ;-)
<Millox> no, not that button
<Johnny-> _mash it is the same as your account password
<Phantom^^> brb
<Johnny-> IF you havent changed it yourself
<ales_> ui
<Almindor> I've got a slight tincy little problem...
* Almindor updated to breezy
<Almindor> and OFCOURSE X doesn't work
<Almindor> fails on keyboard it seems
<Almindor> I get "cannot initialize core devices"
<Almindor> any ideas?
<ubuntu> hi all
<Johnny-> !printer
<ubotu> Johnny-: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Johnny-> !printers
<ubotu> from memory, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<^Cricket^> -_- i need a little help, i have a program that i would like to use (euphoria) but it compalins it cant find xterm.
<Terminus> I get this error in kcontrol->peripherics->screen when I apply changes:
<Terminus> ASSERT: "!config.isReadOnly()" in /root/kdebase/kdebase-3.4.2/kcontrol/randr/randr.cpp (674)
<Terminus> any, help. please?
<leus> I cannot configure my sound system in kubuntu. I have a Creative Sound Blaster 16 ISA card.
<gdh> leus: Snap :) Go to a konsole and type 'sudo modprobe sb'
<gdh> Kubuntu does not deal with ISA devices...
<leus> NO?
<leus> No ISA devices?
<gdh> I mean it does not automatically probe for them 
<gdh> you need to load the drivers manually (see above)
<leus> I have execute modprobe sb and now?
<leus> I have executed modprobe sb and now?
<leus> No messages 
<crimsun> not sb
<gdh> type 'dmesg | tail' 
<crimsun> sudo modprobe -r sb
<crimsun> sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<gdh> not sb?
<gdh> Ah right, alsa pedantry. <shrug>
<crimsun> sb is the oss/free driver
<crimsun> gdh: not pedantry. Ubuntu's tools tend to be ALSA-centric.
<leus> finally... I must execute modprobe snd-sb16?
<crimsun> after unloading sb, yes
<crimsun> afterward, cat /proc/asound/cards
<Fraeon> Hmm...what were the commands to emulate OSS through ALSA again?
<crimsun> Fraeon: do you mean to 'wrap' oss apps?
<crimsun> oss emulation is enabled by default already
<leus> I have executed modprobe snd-sb16 and I have got the next message: FATAL: Error inserting snd-sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-sb16.ko): No such device.
<leus> Can you help me?
<edulix> kaffeine plays dvd very badly in my system
<edulix> what could i do 
<edulix> ?
<N17R0> did u activate DMA ?
<edulix> i don't know
<N17R0> then no
<edulix> how to check ?
<edulix> in the grub.conf ?
<N17R0> uhm check forum, or unofficial documents
<N17R0> no
<N17R0> let me check
<edulix> i think it could be check with hdparm
<crimsun> leus: is PnP enabled in BIOS?
<N17R0> yes i have also add some lines for automaticly activate DMA on boot
<leus> I think so.
<N17R0> in hdparm that is
<leus> I going to check it out, see you.
<edulix> bow it's activated
<edulix> let's see if it works
<N17R0> http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<edulix> yeah, it works ;)
<N17R0> good ;)
<edulix> now let's see if k3b can copy the iso, i want a security copy (BTW legal in spain)
<edulix> oh it works, now it works, also
<edulix> what i wonder is why it wasn't actiavated by kubuntu by default
<N17R0> yeah there is a reason for
<edulix> which one ?
<edulix> it breaks some computers or something?
<N17R0> uhm its a prevention for older pc's witch have old cd-roms, they dont support DMA, or something like that
<N17R0> and then i could brake the old cd-rom i think
<N17R0> *it
<edulix> i'll fill in a bug report later. cdrecord has a large list of cd devices and it work
<edulix> i'll fill in a bug report later. cdrecord has a large list of cd devices and it could be used to automagically detect if it should be actiavted or not. or at least show an easy option for fixing it without editing some obscure files (for me it's no prob, but for others..!)
<edulix> now i have to go, thanks for your help ;)
<edulix> bye!
<^Cricket^> -_- i need a little help, i have a program that i would like to use (euphoria) but it compalins it cant find xterm. (reiteration)
<Fraeon> And another question: What was that package that made gtk apps look like qt apps?
<Fraeon> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt...
<Fraeon> But I can't install it
<Fraeon> Can't install koffice either
<alexandros> hello can someone help me? I am running Kubuntu 5.04 ans media manager stop working. What can I do to fix this problem?
<alexandros> can anyone help me?
<Fraeon> Can't help you there
<Fraeon> I'm reinstalling Kubuntu myself here
<alexandros> thanks for your response
<_StarScream> does anyone know if breezy works on PPC?
<amu> _StarScream: yep
<_StarScream> amu: how close is it to release do you know....i can deal with it being a little broken but if X,QT or KDE break i wouldn't know how to fix it
<amu> _StarScream: better use hoary :) you save a lot time, but if you want hack a little than it is fine    
<_StarScream> amu: well KDE in hoary has quite a few bugs that i'm keen to get rid of (that i know are fixed in 3.4.2) and also my ibook doesn't sleep with hoary....and it "should" in breezy afaik
<amu> _StarScream: download the liveCD and try it, before install replace your existing installation 
<amu> doesnt sleep? you mean there are problem with wakeup? 
<_StarScream> amu: yeh sorry
<_StarScream> i might just apt-get the kernel
<amu> nope it was an extra entry at xorg.conf AGP ...  
<_StarScream> amu really? that solves the wake up issue?
<amu> yep
<amu> look into bugzilla, and search for ibook and xorg 
<amu> sorry cant look formyself, i'm on osx :) 
<_StarScream> amu: thats cool. also...is there a repo for 3.4.2 under hoary? 
<amu> not for ppc 
<_StarScream> amu: ok, one more question, if the ibook suspend thing was an xorg.conf problem, then why does it occur when i don't have X running?
<Sho_> Hm, are there no 3.4.2 updates for PPC users?
<amu> if meanwhile nobody helped or build the packages, i dont think there are, also there are no amd64 for hoary  
<Sho_> humm
<Sho_> building from source won't be fun on a G4 800 ..
<amu> need 1-2 days work and it isnt worth to do it 
<Sho_> probably, yeah
<amu> .. if someone will donate ppc hardware i'll do :)   
<_StarScream> amu: well i've only got my g3 ibook 8000
<_StarScream> 800
<_StarScream> but i'll donate $$ towards PPC hardware
<amu> are there some more user with ppc? 
<lwizardl> hi
<Sho_> Hrm, I've installed gimp but it doesn't show up in the menu, despite kappfinder finding it
<lwizardl> I have a laptop that won't boot from the cdrom drive, is there a boot floppy image i can download and write to a disk?
<amu> lwizardl: nope, there is a netboot but nothing more  
<lwizardl> amu: crap my laptop doesn't have a nic
<lwizardl> any plans to have boot floppies?
<amu> lwizardl: the easiest thing in this case, install it on a laptop with bootable CD and move the hdd to your laptop 
<lwizardl> amu: only have the laptop & my desktop
<amu> lwizardl: nope, what you can do is, copy the kernel to floppy and start the installprozess by hand 
<amu> lwizardl: desktop with an 2' adapter for your laptop hdd works also 
<lwizardl> hmm never thought about that
<lwizardl> how much are those ?
<lewion> GGRRR
<amu> some cents, best order them in a online shop and some days later you got it :)  
<lewion> how am i supposed to install tux a quest for herring?
<Ex-Cyber> lewion: you need to have universe repository enabled, the package name is "supertux"
<lewion> uhm no
<lewion> supertux is 2d
<Ex-Cyber> or am I getting my games messed up again
<lewion> a quest for herring is 3d
<Ex-Cyber> blah
<Ex-Cyber> :/
<lewion> so any sols?
<lewion> I'm gonna drink something the homesite of aqfh is tuxaqfh.sourceforge.net
<lewion> i'm getting troubles at the make
<Ex-Cyber> looks like it's not packaged
<Ex-Cyber> "This is not yet a finished game - although it is 'playable'."
<Ex-Cyber> probably why it's not packaged
<spermie_> hey
<spermie_> whats this about 
<spermie_> [#gentoo-overflow]  Join throttling/filter channel for #gentoo. Please make sure your nick is currently identified to services, then part and rejoin. For further information, check with avenj or lilo || "/msg nickserv register <yournickpassword" then "/msg nickserv identify <yournickpassword>"
<gdh> spermie_: No idea, I'd suggest they re-examine their USE flags, recompile, and try again in 3 hours when that's finished ;)
<Xorlev> spermie_: Register your nickname, then try joining #gentoo. Right now the network is under a spambot attack, so many channels are requiring registered nicknames to join.
<spermie_> Xorlev yea that works thanks
<delltony> i forget the command but anyway whats the command needed to open up the filebrowser?  i had an icon for it i made but when i upgraded it got wiped and i need to remake it thans
<gdh> delltony: kfmclient openProfile **profilename**
<gdh> e.g. for the web browser I use kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<delltony> wonderful thanks
<delltony> well for like your homedirectory its homedirectory right?
<delltony> how do you determine what or where the profiles are?
<gdh> dell ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<delltony> thankks
<gdh> or /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<delltony> ok that will work thank you 
<lewion> how do i get racer to work?
<gdh> no idea, put it in first gear and push the accelerator? :)
<lewion> lol no i mean the game looks like installed
<lewion> but racer is no command
<Millox> wow, I solved the segfault problem if anyone is interested
<Millox> I must say I'm impressed
<Millox> however I do miss ms corefonts
<lewion> lol
<gdh> Millox: msttcorefonts is stil there, just in multiverse
<gdh> All these things are documented :) edit /etc/apt/sources.list and duplicate the 'universe' line... change to multiverse and apt-get update
<stoeptegel> i get many graphical artifact from the live-cd and have to crtl-alt-bksp to recover it. Anyone knows what's causing?
<gdh> stoeptegel: It'll just be whatever driver the CD autodetected not being entirely compatible with your VGA card.
<amu> stoeptegel: which version? 
<stoeptegel> 5.04
<stoeptegel> and a nvidia 6600 gt
<Millox> multiverse.. ok, good
<Millox> I'll try that one
<amu> _StarScream: btw: Option          "AGPMode" "4" in the Device section fix it 
<amu> stoeptegel: -5 ?
<stoeptegel> amu: i don't understand
<amu> there are 6 versions around, 5.04-0 1 2 3 4 5  
<stoeptegel> amu: i've downloaded this torrent: kubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<amu> ic, the problem is, X is stared too early
<stoeptegel> amu: oh i couldn't say that, where should i check this?
<amu> stoeptegel: for amd64 there's only the release version, no updated, the -0 to -5 are only x86
<amu> stoeptegel: restart the X-server
<amu> s/stared/started
<lewion> ctrl alt back
<lewion> ;)
<stoeptegel> emu: a update to x86 5.04-5 would solve also i understand?
<lewion> nee
<lewion> da gaget ni doen
<lewion> wa ist probleem?
<stoeptegel> cause crtl back backspace does only work for 10 minutes, sometime a few hours before the same prob is coming by
<amu> stoeptegel: on which stage kdm is stared in your version ? 
<stoeptegel> amu: i really can't say (sorry, i'am stil linux noob)
<amu> ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*kdm
<stoeptegel> amu: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 2005-04-05 19:27 /etc/rc2.d/S21kdm -> ../init.d/kdm
<amu> 21 is ok, what happens if you restart your X ? 
<stoeptegel> then it's ok for 2 minutes, sometimes for a few hours. But the problem remains
<lewion> lol
<amu> which grafikcard you use? 
<lewion> nv6600
<stoeptegel> asus gforce 6600gt
<lewion> nv6600 !
<lewion> it's the same doesn't matter wich mark
<amu> what happens in the installed version ?
<stoeptegel> i dunno if the real install will give me the same problem, and have to wait for a new harddrive for doing that
<amu> did you tried also brezzy? sounds for me you grafik is not well supported 
<amu> ... the breezy live
<stoeptegel> nope i didn't. that a newer testversion i believe?
<stoeptegel> i'll download it tonight and will give it a try
<amu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20050824/
<amu> there are the daily build, but i've no idea if the run/boot :)
<stoeptegel> amu: you will here the result sometime tomorrow, thnx
<stoeptegel> have a nice day/night all... bye
<lewion> breezy images zijn der am
<lewion> al
<amu> hmm, dont know, message me personally, with some luck you reach me   
#kubuntu 2005-09-02
<amu> lewion: ?
<lewion> amu, srry wrong channel
<amu> maybe not at once, maybe hours/days later :D
<gdh> hm, here's a question.. since upgrading to breezy, my boot-time mounts in fstab are failing at startup ... e.g. "//eddie/mp3     /mnt/mp3        smbfs   guest,uid=gdh,rw        0       1" .. it's like the network stack isn't initialised yet.. if I do 'sudo mount -a'  they mount fine :/
<amu> gdh: could you add a comment to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3910
<NigeyUK> heya
<NigeyUK> is any1 else here having problems using kopete and the msn plugin?
<gdh> amu: eek someone read my mind :)
<kkathman> I dont have a prob with msn and kopete..but I dont use it constantly either
<NigeyUK> hmm, tried 2 different accounts, and googling seems to suggesta known problem, will amsn run on kubuntu instead of using kopete ?
<_alexandros> NigeyUK upgrade your kopete, I had the same problem until I upgrade
<NigeyUK> ahh, ill try now
<_alexandros> it is nice to have all your accounts in one place :)
<NigeyUK> yup :)
<NigeyUK> hmmz, removing kopete to install a new version is gona break stuff according to kynaptic
<alexandros> nope don't remove it
<alexandros> are you using kynaptic?
<NigeyUK> only sometimes, prefer to use the terminal though
<alexandros> just  do a upgrade packages, then commit changes
<NigeyUK> ah oki
<NigeyUK> im having such a blonde day today :s
<alexandros> lol
<NigeyUK> like ive been staring at x-chat for 20mins and still not sussed out changing the font size lol
<alexandros> you are using xchat, have you tried konversation?
<NigeyUK> yer, was using konversation until bout 30mins ago, always prefered xchat though 
<alexandros> true
<NigeyUK> ah that worked now
<NigeyUK> cheers :D
<alexandros> :-)
<alexandros> have you got dvd to playback?
<NigeyUK> yups
<NigeyUK> 2nd thing i do when i install linux, bugger everything else lol
<alexandros> lol
<alexandros> can you help me I am unable to get it to work
<alexandros> I have installed the libdvdcss2
<NigeyUK> sure
<alexandros> but no joy
<alexandros> thank
<NigeyUK> i simply followed the ubuntuguide.org section on dvd playback and xine-ui and it worked first time
<alexandros> you are using ubuntu?
<alexandros> disreguard
<NigeyUK> kubuntu but the dvd part is pretty much generic and works on both kubuntu and ubuntu
<alakhia> hi ... does anyone know how to enable direct rendering?
<NigeyUK> ati or nvidia ?
<alakhia> no idea ... i have an ibm thinkpad
<alakhia> how do i find out which card i have?
<NigeyUK> try lspci
<NigeyUK> or check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and itll be in there
<alakhia> that tells me: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV
<gdh> mm, rawk :)
<NigeyUK> Savage 4
<NigeyUK> ew
<gdh> direct rendering as in OpenGL / 3D ?
<alakhia> why? no driver support?
<gdh> I doubt that card has any 3D support worth talking about.
<alakhia> yup ... i'm using mesa drivers and doing everything in software
<alakhia> watching movies is slow!
<alakhia> esp full screen
<gdh> movies is 2D and the realm of the XVideo extension
<gdh> nothing to do with OpenGL...
<alakhia> hmmm
<gdh> You should at least get proper overlay support with the savage driver
<alakhia> so, why is it so slow
<gdh> what does 'xvinfo' suggest?
<gdh> lots of info ?
<gdh> or 'no adapter present' ?
<alakhia> tells me "Adaptor #0: "Savage Streams Engine"
<gdh> goes on for ages to talk about XV_AUTOPAINT_COLOURKEY and all kinds of 'client settable attribute' ?
<gdh>         guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
<gdh>         bits per pixel: 16
<gdh> and so on ?
<alakhia> gives me 63 lines of output
<gdh> yeh xv support is present, then
<alakhia> lots of ids with guid, bits, planes, ...
<gdh> what CPU is in the notebook?
<NigeyUK> hmm dvd being slow..
<alakhia> but kaffiene is very slow
<NigeyUK> could be dma is not enabled
<alakhia> when I use mplayer, it is fast enuf
<gdh> and yeh, DMA is the standard response :)
<NigeyUK> :p
<gdh> try 'hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc' 
<gdh> assuming hdc is your cd rom drive
<alakhia> says dma is off
<alakhia> and: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Permission denied
<gdh> that's standard (and probably a stupid default to have :)
<gdh> yeh 'sudo hdparm...'
<gdh> and type YOUR password
<alakhia> cool, now on
<alakhia> ok, that's it?
<gdh> should be
<gdh> try to play another DVD
<gdh> or the same one :)
<gdh> I hope breezy puts DMA mode on by default
<alakhia> yeah, much better
<gdh> the number of machines whcih would have problems with it must surely be tiny compared with the number of people who think 'Kubuntu is shit slow at playing DVDs' and throw it in the bin
<alakhia> thanks guys
<gdh> cool :)
<alakhia> do i need to turn on dma everytime i log in or reboot?
<gdh> every time... but you can use /etc/hdparm.conf :)
<gdh> and that will do it at boot time
<NigeyUK> do we get a prize now ?
<NigeyUK> :D
<alakhia> hehehe! Sure!
<alakhia> what would you like?
<alakhia> i added "/dev/cdrom { dma = on }" to my conf file
<NigeyUK> :D
<gdh> Shouldbe fine - watch out for 'Setting disc parameters...' next time you reboot - since that'll be hdparm processig that config file
<alakhia> sounds neat :)
<NigeyUK> im very surprised by the amount of howtos and guides on ubuntu and kubuntu
<NigeyUK> seems even more community supported than fedora
<gdh> fedora is a pack of RH tossers who can't be bothered learning anything better :)
<NigeyUK> yups
<gdh> full of half-arsed implementation of apt and other Debian stuff
<NigeyUK> ok, java took me bloody ages to instal on here earlier, but its bareable
<gdh> Yeh, the sooner the GNU java compiler is usable, the better
<gdh> although it would be better still if people used C# and .NET / Mono than Java :)
<NigeyUK> definately, was a long dubius process i think some complete newbies may be put off by it
<gdh> something that's fully Free and fully supported already
<NigeyUK> i like mono
<gdh> I like it in concept- just having some pain with it at work :)
<gdh> developing in Visual Studio and making it run on Mono - not quite as fluid as I hoped it'd be.
<NigeyUK> ouch sounds painful
<gdh> you bet - thankfully we have a new guy starting on Tuesday who's done VS, .NET and Mono
<gdh> so I'm hoping he'll be able to teach me how it all works
<NigeyUK> ahhh, those people are few and far between
<gdh> Yep, supposedly 'one of the top 10 .NET coders in the UK' according to our IT manager
<gdh> .... yeh.. exactly :)
<NigeyUK> :o
<NigeyUK> expensive to! lol
<gdh> cynic? me? feh :)
<NigeyUK> haha
<NigeyUK> ok im still not seeing font settings in xchat .. eh?!
<gdh> I only use Konversation :)
<gdh> Used xchat for a couple of years, and I do remember seeing font settings there...
<NigeyUK> i may well revert if theyre gonna keep making xchat so it takes an hour to change the sodding font size!
<gdh> If you use KDE you might as well keep to KDE apps to keep the look-and-feel uniform
<NigeyUK> guess so
<NigeyUK> wont be many apps on here that arent kde apps
<NigeyUK> i do however like to have fonts that dont give me eyestrain! lol
<alakhia> ok ... one more question: how do i suspend my laptop?
<alakhia> doing "apm -s" doesn't work
<alakhia> and acpi doesn't have anything similar
<alakhia> this is weird: when I changed my shell to tcsh, i couldn't login to kde
* Fraeon is away: Away at the moment
<Fenix> saludos
<Fenix> una pregunta como configuro la resolucion del monitor ya que solo me aparece disponible en 640x400
<Fenix> y quisiera colocarlo en 800x600 o en 1024
<gdh> hm, #kubuntu-es, por favor :)
<gdh> If you can speak English, we can maybe help :)
<gdh> Problems with X will affect Ubuntu, too.
<Fenix> as I form the resolution of the monitor in kubuntu since single it appears to me in 640x400
<gdh> What kind of video card do you have?
<gdh> if you don't know, just type 'lspci' in a Konsole ... 
<gdh> My guess it's an Intel 865/875.
<Fenix> I have an integrated card is one intel 845 gvr has 64 of video and the monitor is a HP of 14 inches
<gdh> Would you normally use 800x600 or 1024x768 ?
<Fenix> in other operating systems I use of 800x600 1024x768 and but high it is with kubuntu that does not allow me but of 640x400 as I form it
<gdh> OK, I had this problem with my Intel 865 at work.. maybe your 845 has the same problem... I fixed it by doing "sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gdh> and adding this line to the 'Section "Monitor"'
<gdh>         HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
<gdh> then restart X (/etc/init.d/kdm restart from teh console)
<ikkys> hi folks
<ikkys> is gnome or kde better?
<gdh> Enlightenment or XFCE are better than either.
<ikkys> why?
<gdarel> How do I nstall a RPM file?
<gdh> ikkys: Honestly, with a channel called *K*ubuntu, what did you expect the standard response to be? :)
<pax> ikkys: best way to find out is to try both
<pax> gdarel: install alien if you dont have it
<ikkys> hmmm, well, guess have to try myself
<pax> !alien
<ubotu> it has been said that alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<alexandros> use the alien to convert the rpm todeb
<pax> ikkys: yes, desktops are a matter of personal choice :c)
<pax> ikkys: here's a shot for ya http://ninux.net/files/ubuntu.png
<NigeyUK> pax how'd you get the transparent konsole ?
<pax> NigeyUK: using konsole?
<NigeyUK> yer
<pax> settings > configure console > shema
<pax> and chose Transparent Konsole
<NigeyUK> ohh
<ManLord> ----------"application/oclet-stream could not be found"---------- What does this error message mean?? please help, I get it all the time
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Anyone know if I can make kmail ask me which smtp server to use when I send email messages? I have to SMTP servers set up
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *two
<gdh> Rogue_Jedi_X: Click View-> Mail transport when you compose a new mail
<pax> Rogue_Jedi_X: chose the appropriate 'Identity' (assuming you set that up already)
<gdh> Rogue_Jedi_X: That will let you choose the smtp server :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Thanks
<pax> ManLord: how do you get that error, konqueror?
<ManLord> Pax: yes every time i open konqueror or konqueror related things
<ManLord> Pax: like Kontact
<pax> ManLord: just a file association thingy
<ManLord> how to fix??
<pax> ManLord: this should fix you up http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/64/2005/06/3/333886
<_john> hey, i have a question about GRUB
<_john> I installed Slacware on hdc
<_john> *slackware
<_john> but it isnt appearing in GRUB on bootup
<_john> how do i get it to appear?
<pax> you should ask in slack channel, but why don't you just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ;-)
<_john> i probably should :D
<_john> but where is the slackware channel <_<
<_john> do i just do /join slack
<_john> ?
<pax> ##slackware
<ManLord> ?
<_john> k
<pax> yes ManLord?
<pax> I'd appreciate it if you talk to me here in the channel :c)
<ManLord> how to write like you do? 
<ManLord> here in the channel?
<pax> write what mate?
<ManLord> it's red when you talk to me, what's the command for that
<pax> ManLord: instead of private messages, I prefer to help you here if I can :)
<pax> ManLord: if you are sing konversation, it just highlights lines with your nickname (red)
<ManLord> aha.. i did belive it was some sort of /whisper command...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ctrl+K and selecting red works too :)
<ManLord> thanks for the help pax
<pax> ManLor: not at all <- your nick is wrong so this line not red :)
<ManLord> pax: but when i type "/msg pax msg" isn't the message in this channel?
<ManLord> or do you get it in another tab?
<pax> yes I do.
<ManLord> ok
<ManLord> i see
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Any idea why Konversation was hogging up almost all CPU time after I left it on for a few days? I had to restart it to work normally again
<arcanistherogue> hey, ih ave a question about grub
<arcanistherogue> how do i tell which hard drive is /dev/hdd?  like (hd0,0) (hd2,0), which one is /dev/hdd?
<pax> I'd use <TAB> and let grub list them then chose the right one
<arcanistherogue> pax: how do i do that?
<ManLord>  My maxtor onetouch external firewire drive doesn't get recognised in ubuntu, only if i select restart. not on a clean boot, there is no sda units popping up when i plug it in
<ManLord> help anyone
<arcanistherogue> i dunno
<arcanistherogue> edit /etc/fstab?
<arcanistherogue> i dont know what you would put though
<ManLord> i know that part
<ManLord> but the problem is that the disk doesn't even get recognized
<ManLord> only if i boot, then reboot
<gdh> a firewire device seems very exotic to most users :)
<gdh> for whom USB is the norm
<ManLord> :) i nedd it because of the long cable.. but it's actually an USB2/firewire disc
<ManLord> need
<gdh> the joys of physical constraints =)
<ManLord> i'll soon buy a cheap computer and connect it to that one, and just access it thru wireless.. hate cables... :)
<ManLord> and with the coming of the wireless usb hubs i have heard of, it'll soon only be the powercable that's connected.. hehe
<ManLord> what happening people?
<gdh> sleep and drunkenness, mostly.
<ManLord> aha
<ManLord> when is the next kunbuntu being released?
<gdh> mid october
<ManLord> version+
<ManLord> ?
<gdh> 5.10
<gdh> Releases are squarely YY.MM
<ManLord> squarely?
<gdh> Breezy is 05.10, hoary 05.04 (april 05) ...  warty was 04.10 (october 2004)
<ManLord> 4 time a year?
<gdh> twice a year :)
<ManLord> ok
<ManLord> from 4.10 to 5.04 and now just 5.10?
<gdh> Yes, the version number is constructed from the year and the month
<gdh> nothing to do with 'major reelase' and 'minor release'
<ManLord> aha.. hehe 
<ManLord> didn't know
<cfreeman> I'm running Kubuntu; I'm trying to run mysql-query-browser, but I'm running into glibc dependency problems (2.3.2 vs 2.3.4)
<cfreeman> When I try "apt-get upgrade glibc", or "apt-get upgrade libc", it simply doesn't find anything
<gdh> libc6
<gdh> although I doubt you'll find new versions :)
<cfreeman> Question: I believe that I need to upgrade from glibc-2.3.2 to glibc-2.3.4, but apt-get won't easily find 2.3.4. How could I upgrade?
<cfreeman> Am I stuck building glibc from source?
<gdh> good god don't go there
<gdh> rebuild the package you want under your current environment
<cfreeman> ok. What's broken btw 2.3.2 and 2.3.4? (too numerous to mention?)
<gdh> I don't understand the question
<cfreeman> Well, I'm presuming that there's a major compatibility problem between 2.3.2 and 2.3.4. Or am I wrong?
<gdh> no, just if you've found a (probably breezy) deb package for mysql-query-browser it'll be expecting a different libc6
<gdh> yes http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=mysql-query-browser seems to back this up
<gdh> this is a GTK app - you might have better luck on #ubuntu asking how to backport the breezy 1.1.12 version to hoary.
<cfreeman> thanks. I get the feeling that I've just found myself in dependency hell. :-) It's a relatively new install. :-)
<linuxgeekery> Hey guys! What's the X11 Devel package in apt?
<gdh> you could always dist-upgrade to breezy :)
<gdh> the Big Freeze has already happened so things are much more stable now
<linuxgeekery> anyone?
<cfreeman> My experience is mostly RH, so how would I dist-upgrade to breezy? 
<gdh> cfreeman: In that case, it's best to wait for breezy release
<gdh> (mid october)
<gdh> linuxgeekery: xlibs-dev ?
<cfreeman> I'll trudge along the compile-from-source route for now. Thanks for you help.
<gdh> linuxgeekery: or x-dev ?
<gdh> I just did apt-cache search x11 development
<linuxgeekery> gdh: it's x-dev
<cfreeman> Next question: how hard would it be to install glib2?
<gdh> I have no idea what that is
<delltony> not sure where to ask this being moto4lin is a linux software where can you find mods for the motorola phone i'm just wanting to change the retarded default ringtone for the bluetooth
<nicksirZ> I had to use kdesu kcontrol to unlock admin mode in KDE Control Center, however it isn't working now, it stays locked, can anybody help me?
<nicksirZ> sudo kcontrol isn't unlocking Control Center
<nicksirZ> please help
<_ali> hi what is the locate where all my downloaded packages are stored ? 
<_ali> i mean when i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ? where are my files stored now ? 
<skyred> what is linux programming?
<arcanistherogue> that can be interpereted in many ways
<arcanistherogue> programming on linx?
<arcanistherogue> *linux?
<arcanistherogue> or maybe programming the linux kernel or making your own distro?
<leus> Hi, How can I get midnight commander?
<kismet> can someone point me in the right direction, i'm trying to get my second monitor working on KDM here
<ctw> leus: apt-cache search midnight
<ctw> sudo apt-get install mc
<ctw> kismet: you need to edit your xorg.conf
<ctw> details depend on your graphics card
<kismet> i've been trying, but no luck so far
<ctw> when I set up mine, I had some extensive googling to do
<ctw> what graphics card to you have?
<kismet> nvidia 5900 FX
<ctw> here is my xorg.conf
<ctw> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tjcESw54.nln.html
<ctw> ymmv
<ctw> its for the nvidia GeForce MX4000
<ctw> if this doesn't help, try googling for some of the xorg.conf entries
<ctw> good luck
<kismet> i've seen some folks mention XF86Config, but i haven't got that...
<ctw> yeah, XF86Config is for the XFree x-server
<ctw> you've got the x.org x-server
<ctw> xf86config is to xfree what xorg.conf is to x.org
<ctw> the syntax is very similar
<ctw> xfree is older, but seems to be dying out 
<ctw> almost all linux distributions have switched to x.org
<Johnny-> What is the best laptop for Kubuntu?
<Johnny-> Is Apple any good? :/
<ctw> you might be able to use the same entry that somebody else used in xf86config, but just tell people that you have x.org and not xfree
<ctw> I've installed ubuntu on an iBook once -- worked great!
<ctw> I just couldn't get the modem to work right
<ctw> it was recognized and dialed, but could not establish a connection
<Johnny-> Hmmm...does Kubuntu support wlan?
<ctw> it worked fine under OSX
<ctw> if you get an older (used) Apple it will work, but the new aiport xtreme cards don't work afaik
<Johnny-> And what wlan card brand is linux supported ?
<ctw> hp has some laptops that supposedly work very well with ubuntu (they have a special version of ubuntu / special packages for these laptops) ... do a search on ubuntuforums.org
<ctw> there is plenty of info on that
<ctw> you can always go to a store with a live-cd and try it out ...
<ctw> I've got to go ... good luck!
<Johnny-> Okey :)
<kismet> so then do i reboot, or...?
<hettar> Johnny-: The intel ipw2200 wireless cards work well
<hettar> Just don't get a broadcom wireless card.
<lammah> hello
<Johnny-> Ok :D
<spiral> hi
<bjv> i apt-got an nfs deamon, and set up the shared file systems with the gui..
<bjv> something is wrong though, how do i check the configurations of the deamon?
<bjv> well, finding the config was easy enough. :p
<bjv> it looks:
<bjv> *(rw,async,all_squash)/ *(async)
<bjv> /home/minister/lfs/sources/ *(rw,async,all_squash)
<bjv> but when i try to mount internalip:/home/blahblah/sources i get a 'permission denied'
<bjv> what else must be set up?
<[czech] mila> hello
<fatejudger> somehow the windows boot option in GRUB disappeared
<fatejudger> does anyone know much about GRUB?
<LaoV> hi guys..i'm getting: "Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<LaoV> can anyone pls help
<Chousuke> LaoV: Did you compile your own kernel?
<LaoV> no i did not
<Chousuke> 'k.
<Chousuke> that message usually means your kernel doesn't support the filesystem
<Chousuke> or that it's corrupted
<LaoV> all i did was an update from synaptic
<Chousuke> in the former case it's usually because a newbie configured his own kernel and forgot to inlcude support for the filesystem, or that the initrd file was not loaded.
<Chousuke> do you use grub or lilo?
<LaoV> grub
<Chousuke> synaptic should configure grub automatically :/
<Chousuke> You might try running sudo update-grub 
<LaoV> would that command work if i'm not in bash?
<Chousuke> any shell will do
<LaoV> i can't get past the grub though
<Chousuke> oh, bah
<Chousuke> doesn't the grub menu show the old kernel?
<Chousuke> press esc or so
<Chousuke> ... mething when grub loads to bring up the menu if it doesn't show up by default
<LaoV> it shows only one kernel, one with recovery mode and one memtest
<Chousuke> ehm
* Chousuke doesn't have access to an ubuntu system right now ./
<Chousuke> can't remember grub
<LaoV> any suggestions?
<Chousuke> well, you could look at the boot menu options and see what parameters they have
<Chousuke> do they define initrd etc.
<fatejudger> there is a recovery mode
<Chousuke> it may not work either.
<Chousuke> and do they define the boot partition correctly
<LaoV> root (hd0,0)
<Chousuke> ok, so that hda1
<Chousuke> any mention of initrd?
<LaoV> yup..
<Chousuke> well?
<LaoV> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<Chousuke> looks legit.
<LaoV> kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.10-5-386
<Chousuke> wait, hmm...
<LaoV> root=/dev/hdc1 ro quiet splash
<sorush20> I keep getting spam how can I stop IRC spam
<Chousuke> grub had something about roots
<fatejudger> does anyone else have a problem with flash having no sound and being really unstable in firefox?
<Chousuke> fatejudger: disable esd
<fatejudger> esd?
<sorush20> fatejudger: I have the same problem... 
<Chousuke> never mind, this is #kubuntu  :P
<fatejudger> ?
<Chousuke> disable artsd :P
<fatejudger> what is artsd?
<Chousuke> a sound daemon
<Chousuke> allows sound in many simultaneous programs.
<fatejudger> won't that affect sound in other programs?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> the firefox flash plugin completely sucks.
<Chousuke> it's non-free too, so you can only blame macromedia.
<sorush20> Chousuke: what flash player do you use
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> well
<LaoV> chousuke: still here :-)
<Chousuke> sorush20: I'm not running #ubuntu
<fatejudger> now flash is silent
<Chousuke> -#
<Chousuke> :P
<fatejudger> and is still crashing
<fatejudger> this is fucked up
<sorush20> Chousuke: what are you running.. 
<Chousuke> LaoV: is /dev/hdc1 your root? :P
<fatejudger> I can't get a single plugin to work correctly in firefox
<Chousuke> sorush20: OS X 
<fatejudger> I can't play media
<fatejudger> like
<fatejudger> Real Video
<fatejudger> or Windows Media
<LaoV> chousuke: yes...i have not changed anything manually
<fatejudger> nothing
<Chousuke> LaoV: Weird. :/
<LaoV> i've tried it with hda too
<Chousuke> LaoV: is hda1 your /boot partition? what is your boot partition?
<LaoV> i don't have a seperate /boot only /=hdc1, /usr=hdc3 and /home=hdc4
<Chousuke> so uh.
<Chousuke> why do you have root(hd0,0)? :<
<fatejudger> hasn't anybody figured out the whole plugin thing for firefox yet?
<sorush20> fatejudger: you need to install xine mozilla plugin.. 
<fatejudger> ?
<Chousuke> what's /dev/hda1?
<fatejudger> I hope that's a package
<sorush20> fatejudger: there is a mplayer plugin for mozilla but it crashes to my experience... just search for it on the xine webiste.. and on the synaptic packages.. 
<LaoV> isn't hdc1 = hd0,0 in grub
<fatejudger> kaffeine-mozilla package?
<sorush20> http://xinehq.de/index.php/home
<sorush20> fatejudger: kaffeine-mozilla yes.. that uses zine.. 
<Chousuke> LaoV: no
<Chousuke> it's hda1
<fatejudger> nice
<fatejudger> that package worked
<Chousuke> hdc1 would be hd(2,0)
<fatejudger> thanks
<fatejudger> it's weird though
<fatejudger> it just offloads everything to the external program
<Chousuke> (starts from zero, remember)
<nikkia> Chousuke: not, necessarily
<Chousuke> and (hd2,0) even
<sorush20> fatejudger: you can type my name when you want to talk to me by typing the first few letters of my name and then pressing the tab button.. that will bring up my name like sorush20: and you can wirte to me .. 
<fatejudger> wow
<fatejudger> that's pretty cool
<Chousuke> nikkia: well, if you bios settings are correct :P
<sorush20> fatejudger: did it work.. 
<fatejudger> I always thought I had to type it in manually
<fatejudger> sorush20:  yeah, it did
<fatejudger> sorush20: thanks
<nikkia> Chousuke: the hd? ordering in grub on a running system, may not match the ordering at boot time
<fatejudger> sorush20: I still can't figure out that flash thing
<fatejudger> sorush20: how are you playing flash in Linux?
<nikkia> Chousuke: for example, at run time, my boot drive (/dev/sda1) shows up as hd3,0, at boot time, its hd0,0
<nikkia> Chousuke: it has everything to do with the boot sequence of multiple controllers
<sorush20> fatejudger: I'm trying to work it out my self.. Im sure it will come down to just a single string in a config file about the mozilla flash player.. 
<Chousuke> nikkia: Ok. Well, grub does suck :P
<nikkia> my BIOS initialises boot in the sequence SATA, PATA, PATA_promise,  linux initialises them in PATA, PATA_promise, SATA
<fatejudger> sorush20: well I've tried google it
<fatejudger> sorush20: I can't seem to find anything helpful
<nikkia> Chousuke: i had to end up creating 'this_is_sda1' and 'this_is_hde1' files in the roots so i could distinguish them in grub
<nikkia> since both hde and sda have 3 partitions, root, swap, home
<sorush20> fatejudger: I know this can be annoying when you are viewing a flash site that has sound... 
<fatejudger> sorush20: well a few of them crash on me
<fatejudger> sorush20: including homestarrunner
<Chousuke> nikkia: freaky
<nikkia> Chousuke: it took me close to 3 hours to get grub working after installing the SATA drive (because it was trying to load stage1.5 from the wrong partition)
<fatejudger> sorush20: are you playing flash in konq or something?
<Chousuke> Linux is still a bit difficult to fix if you get trouble
<nikkia> Chousuke: in the end, i had to use a grub boot CD
<Chousuke> nikkia: right.
<nikkia> its probably a good idea for everyone to make a grub boot CD :)
<sorush20> fatejudger: no just mozilla.. 
<nikkia> it can get you out of some nasty situations
<fatejudger> sorush20: you mean mozilla doesn't have this problem, but firefox does?
<sorush20> fatejudger: no I meant firefox.. and yes I have the problem.. too.. 
<Chousuke> Ubuntu is IMHO the best desktop linux distro there is, but I think a couple more releases are needed.
<fatejudger> sorush20: I get that you have the problem, but how exactly do you have a workaround
<nikkia> Chousuke: its not bad, but i'm not using it on my desktop :)
<fatejudger> sorush20: and is this only a problem in kubuntu?
<Chousuke> nikkia: :)
<Chousuke> nikkia: Me neither. I used to, but then my PC broke and I bought a used powerbook
<sorush20> fatejudger: you mean viewing the flash sites is not a problem.. but I still haven't been able to hear sound form the sites.. 
<buz> sound it seems to work for me with flash
<buz> sometimes id prefer it wouldnt
<nikkia> Chousuke: i switched to LFS because i needed a) cutting edge Gutenprint, b) jack integration at a far lower level than [k] ubuntu's builds allow, c) realtime-lsm  (for jackd)
<nikkia> the only distro that comes close to satisfying those requirements, is linspire, and 'no thanks' :)
<Chousuke> nikkia: hah :D
<nikkia> (well, ok, i could use a debian base with demudi, perhaps, but that doesn't satisfy gutenprint)
<Chousuke> nikkia: you're a sound pro or something?
<nikkia> Chousuke: not a pro, but i do music stuff, amateur-ly, yes
<Chousuke> what about DeMuDi?
<nikkia> Chousuke: it would satisfy some of the issues, but still mean the packages wouldn't be built with jack support, and mixing kubuntu with a debian kernel is probably a nightmare waiting to happen
<nikkia> Chousuke: and it wouldn't satisfy the gutenprint requirement
<Chousuke> I see.
<nikkia> Chousuke: i'm not sure how much of stuff like kdelibs DeMuDi provides, either
<Chousuke> LFS is nice like that.
<Chousuke> complete control.
<fatejudger> yeah
<nikkia> it might be that it'd satisfy getting jack running, but not necessarily mean i had KDE using jack optimally
<fatejudger> more like complete waste of time
<Chousuke> fatejudger: not for some people
<fatejudger> maybe if I was jobless and had oodles of time
<Chousuke> fatejudger: like nikkia
<fatejudger> I barely have enough time to fix these stupid issues with firefox
<fatejudger> where macromedia doesn't find linux important
<fatejudger> and gives out crap plugins
<nikkia> fatejudger: it took me about 4 hours to get a base LFS installed, another 2 on a seperate day to get KDE working, beyond that I could just set off stuff compiling while I was doing other stuff
<nikkia> and getting the base working was a bit multitasked, because i got that running in vmware, then transferred the disk contents over
<Chousuke> Do you know what I would like?
<fatejudger> sounds you know what you're doing
<fatejudger> unlike me
<fatejudger> you probably just ignore problems
<fatejudger> that bother the hell out of me
<fatejudger> like
<fatejudger> no sound in flash
<Chousuke> That someone took the Linux kernel, GNU tools, a window manager and GNUStep, made it feature complete and good-looking and created a distro based on that 
<nikkia> fatejudger: granted, i've been using linux for 13 years, and in the early days, 'build it yourself' was pretty much the only way, so LFS isn't what i'd call daunting to me
<nikkia> Chousuke: they did, its called gnustep
<Chousuke> no Gnome, no KDE, no alternate window managers. just a tightly integrated GNUStep/Linux environment.
<Chousuke> nikkia: It's just not complete :(
<nikkia> Chousuke: i have the gnustep livecd here somewhere on my drive
<nikkia> Chousuke: the deal breaker in your wishlist tho, is 'made it .... good-looking'
<nikkia> that's not something that can be applied to GNUstep in any sense atm :)
<Chousuke> well, someone has made patches and a very nice looking theme.
<nikkia> really? about time! :)
<Chousuke> but you need to recompile it to change the theme :P
<nikkia> IMO, GNUstep looks uglier than the original NeXTstep, and thats saying something
<Chousuke> nikkia: it has the potential of looking very good.
<nikkia> Chousuke: of course it does, OS X is a very nice looking version of NeXTstep :)
<Chousuke> yes. :)
<nikkia> Chousuke: but 'potential' doesn't make it look nice *now* :)
<Chousuke> I'd like if they took out X from linux and replaced it with something better for GNUstep.
<Chousuke> like Xgl :P
<fatejudger> why are you guys complaining about distros when you can get Kubuntu?
<nikkia> i thoguht Xgl was dead
<fatejudger> it's probably the best compromise I've come across so far
<Chousuke> It kind of is :/
<fatejudger> almost as fast as slackware
<fatejudger> easy to use like suse
<Chousuke> but someone should revive it(TM)
<fatejudger> debian package system
<fatejudger> I mean
<Chousuke> fatejudger: but it has KDE :/
<fatejudger> that's as good as it gets
<Chousuke> KDE doesn't work for me.
<fatejudger> KDE is awesome
<fatejudger> why?
<Chousuke> well, it lacks a feature.
<fatejudger> I use Linux BECAUSE of KDE
<fatejudger> what feature is that?
<Chousuke> input modules
<fatejudger> ?
<nikkia> fatejudger: the problem with [k] ubuntu is the same problem as curses all debian based distros - hideously out of date packages in many cases :/
<Chousuke> they will be in KDE4 though
<Chousuke> so maybe I'll try it when KDE4 is released.
<fatejudger> Gentoo then
<fatejudger> you can use that one program
<fatejudger> what do they call it?
<Chousuke> input modules are part of QT
<nikkia> fatejudger: if you're going to suggest 'checkinstall' then that only works on simple packages
<Chousuke> the library KDE is based on.
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> I use checkinstall
<fatejudger> that's not just for Gentoo
<Chousuke> nikkia: Ubuntu does not have out-of-date packages.
<Chousuke> it just doesn't have the bleeding edge.
<nikkia> Chousuke: oh no? check out sqlite3 or kvirc
<fatejudger> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are identical
<nikkia> Chousuke: both are OVER A YEAR OLD
<fatejudger> omg
<fatejudger> those are stupid packages though
<Chousuke> nikkia: duh.
<fatejudger> and you seem to be adept at compiling stuff
<fatejudger> so why not
<fatejudger> compile stuff
<fatejudger> and use checkinstall
<fatejudger> and if checkinstall doesn't work
<Chousuke> ubuntu 5.4 is half a year old. :P
<fatejudger> which is the case for some things
<nikkia> fatejudger: try replacing gimpprint with gutenprint
<fatejudger> nikkia: try expanding your sources.list to include universe
<nikkia> the only way you can do it, is to break the package system
<Chousuke> nikkia: well, if you need bleeding edge then ubuntu is not for you. 
<Chousuke> nikkia: but 90% of people do not need bleeding edge
<fatejudger> more than that
<fatejudger> I mean
<nikkia> because gimpprint is a core package that kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop depend on
<fatejudger> why do you need stuff that new?
<fatejudger> why is it THAT inportant?
<fatejudger> *important
<nikkia> fatejudger: because gimpprint doesn't support my printer?
<Chousuke> nikkia: debianise gutenprint and make it provide gimpprint :)
<Chousuke> entirely possible.
<nikkia> Chousuke: yeah, thats the only way you could do it
<fatejudger> oh and the Gentoo thing
<fatejudger> is called "Emerge"
<nikkia> Chousuke: but debianising something isn't a quick job
<Chousuke> nikkia: it's not that difficult either.
<Chousuke> depends on the package of course.
<fatejudger> checkinstall makes things easy
<nikkia> Chousuke: it can be, if you're talking about something with split binary/lib/dev/doc packages
<fatejudger> most packages work with it
<Chousuke> nikkia: perhaps.
<fatejudger> what the hell do you need all of this stuff for nikkia?
<fatejudger> I mean really
<fatejudger> what do you do
<fatejudger> that is so important
<fatejudger> that it requires stuff so new
<Chousuke> fatejudger: Don't use that argument now.
<nikkia> fatejudger: as i said, gimpprint doesn't support my printer
<fatejudger> that you have to take hours out of your day
<Chousuke> nikkia obviously has special needs :)
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> apparently
<fatejudger> gimpprint
<fatejudger> I don't even know what that is
<Chousuke> it's drivers for printers
<nikkia> fatejudger: then you're not in a very good position to tell  me wtf to do, are you ?
<fatejudger> I thought that CUPS handled that stuff
<Chousuke> CUPS needs the drivers.
<jatc> how can i configure a lcd in kubuntu?
<Chousuke> :P
<fatejudger> hmm
<fatejudger> well then get windows
<fatejudger> lol
<nikkia> fatejudger: CUPS only supports a handful of dot-matrix printers natively, it relies on back-end drivers, which gimpprint (and other packages) provide
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> my HP 932c works well with it
<fatejudger> and I can share it over my network
<fatejudger> so I'm happy
<nikkia> fatejudger: you're probably using gimpprint
<fatejudger> I don't use funny printers
<fatejudger> that need bleeding edge drivers
<Chousuke> Everyone is not you :)
<fatejudger> I do use alsa
<fatejudger> which kind of sucks
<fatejudger> I had to do some upgrading
<fatejudger> compiling
<fatejudger> which Kubuntu didn't really like
<fatejudger> I think I fixed the sound issue in firefox
<fatejudger> but I need to restart to make sure
<fatejudger> since the sound got fucked up when I killed that process
<fatejudger> the artsd thing
<Chousuke> I just wish every software would just work(TM)
<Chousuke> OS X kind of does; though it did crash once for some unknown reason. :| And it's not always as flexible as I would like it to be.
<Chousuke> But it's good.
<fatejudger> so my video card wasn't supported by Kubuntu
<fatejudger> so I downloaded this driver from NVidia
<nikkia> Chousuke: it'll never happen when you have x,000 packages provided by different groups all trying to co-exist happily, there will always be some interoperability issues
<fatejudger> and now it shows their stupid logo
<fatejudger> every time I boot up
<fatejudger> what the hell is up with that?
<nikkia> fatejudger: read the nvidia readme, it tells you how to turn it off
<Chousuke> nikkia: yeah .(
<fatejudger> really?
<Chousuke> But let us not forget that eye candy makes it all good 
<fatejudger> nikkia: well that doesn't really help me now
<Chousuke> anyway, now I'm off. 
<fatejudger> nikkia: I don't remember the directory
<fatejudger> nikkia: well all of the docs are
<fatejudger> *where
<fatejudger> holy crap I'm tired
<nikkia> fatejudger: you can read it on their website
<fatejudger> I found it
<fatejudger> slocate
<Millox> fatejudger: I actually think that logo is good
<NigeyUK> you can turn that logo off btw
<Millox> my experience is that showing whether the nvidia driver is loaded or some other is real good
<fatejudger> yeah, I know
<fatejudger> why?
<NigeyUK> cause it tells you if the drivers installed properly :P
<fatejudger> Option "NoLogo" "boolean"
<fatejudger> yeah well
<Millox> I've had problems with it that makes everything break, or x to use another driver... which defineately isn't ood
<fatejudger> my screensaver tells me that
<fatejudger> it lags the fuck out if they aren't
<NigeyUK> heh yer, 2fps OpenGL screensavers
<Millox> hehe
<nikkia> fatejudger: please watch your language, this is a family-friendly channel
<Millox> I would like to know if the driver isn't loaded properly before the screensaver kicks in
<NigeyUK> same here, i dont see a problem with the logo, its not intrusive and only shows for a few seconds :S
<dv_> hi
<fatejudger> nikkia: right... because all of my little cousins are linux gurus
<dv_> I am using the kubuntu desktop on a laptop, and theres the "LCD Off" "LCD On" message popping up frequently
<nikkia> fatejudger: they are the channel rules, not mine
<dv_> and I cant find out how to disable it
<fatejudger> nikkia: yeah, I figured that much
<fatejudger> nikkia: probably some bot that will kick me after a certain number of words
<nikkia> fatejudger: no, it takes an op to enforce the rules, but you get warned first, like you just did :P
<dv_> anyone with an idea?
<NigeyUK> dv_ how do you mean lcd on / off ?
<fatejudger> so about that flash sound thing
<fatejudger> there was a topic about it
<fatejudger> on linuxquestions.org
<fatejudger> someone said to disable DSP
<fatejudger> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<dv_> NigeyUK, "display changed: lcd off" for example
<fatejudger> by creating a file called
<fatejudger> .firefoxrc
<fatejudger> in the home directory
<fatejudger> but that doesn't seem to work
<dv_> the forums say something about kmilo, but I cant edit the config file
<dv_> besides, I wonder if disabling kmilo is harmful
<NigeyUK> hm il take a look, no used lcd though so prolly better if you ask some1 who has used it
<thoreauputic> !seen apokryphos
<ubotu> apokryphos <n=dw@host-87-74-35-180.bulldogdsl.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 1d 13h 39m 7s ago, saying: 'ooo family here, be back in a bit. '.
<thoreauputic> ah... family
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i dunno, he said something about going on holiday, but i'd have imagined he'd have said something first, but you never know
<thoreauputic> nikkia: not to worry :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: how dare he have a life ? *g*
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i don't think its so much him having a life, as his parents forcing one upon him :P
<thoreauputic> hahah !
<thoreauputic> no doubt ...
<thoreauputic> nikkia: do you have one of these skype thingies?
<nikkia> nope, sorry
<fatejudger> omg
<fatejudger> I just figured out how to fix the flash thing
<fatejudger> this is the weirdest fix too
<fatejudger> artsdsp /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<fatejudger> that's how
<thoreauputic> OK - I'm just playing with it: new toy syndrome...
<fatejudger> you start firefox with that command
<fatejudger> and it works
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: that makes sense actually
<fatejudger> right
<fatejudger> the only problem is
<fatejudger> the sound is off
<fatejudger> at least on homestarrunner.com
<fatejudger> does this mean that I should start firefox with that command from now on?
<fatejudger> or is there a different way to do it?
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: if it works, why not edit the menu/ launcher and add it ?
* thoreauputic is an advocate of whatever works
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I could
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I just wanted there to be some internal way to fix it
<fatejudger> without other programs involved
<ailleantsian> is there any way to force boot up of my sound ?
<thoreauputic> *shrug* it's the nix way really, isn't it? connecting one tool to another to achieve your ends...
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: I guess so
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: seems kind of stupid though
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: a bunch of people are talking about some other fix though
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: disabling something called DSP in Firefox
<fatejudger> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: but that doesn't work for me at least
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: is  ps aux | grep foo stupid ? I don't see the need to dig when you have a working solution, personally
<nikkia> thoreauputic: pidof foo   is even better :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: true, assuming you only want the pid :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: true
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: it isn't completely working
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: like I said before, the sound isn't in sync
<nikkia> fatejudger: it won't be, it'll be offset by whatever latency your arts config introduces
<nikkia> which by default is, iirc, 232mS
<fatejudger> but it is
<fatejudger> I just watched
<fatejudger> a cartoon
<fatejudger> homestarrunner.com
<fatejudger> and it isn't in sync
<thoreauputic> nikkia: heheh - do you just carry those kinds of numbers around in your head ?
<fatejudger> yeah seriously
<nikkia> thoreauputic: yes
<nikkia> thoreauputic: you'd be surprised how often the 'audio isn't in sync' issue comes up here, actually
<fatejudger> nikkia: well it isn't
<thoreauputic> nikkia: you're off the scale on geek points ;)
<fatejudger> nikkia: try running it yourself
<nikkia> fatejudger: i just said it won't be in sync
<nikkia> its offset by whatever your arts latency is
<fatejudger> nikkia: oh great
<nikkia> either change arts' config to reduce latency, or live with it
<fatejudger> nikkia: so there is no way to fix it?
<nikkia> fatejudger: there are several ways to 'fix' it, each has its own pros and cons
<fatejudger> nikkia: well if you could just change the latency in the arts config
<fatejudger> nikkia: why is there even a latency to begin with?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: but I understand what you mean - I used to be a photographer and could quote all kinds of obscure stats about film development etc
<nikkia> fatejudger: because arts buffers audio to reduce the chances of audio buffer stalls
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> nikkia: and what exactly are audio buffer stalls?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: god, i still carry some of those stats - times for developer/fixer for each process, mostly - and i haven't done any darkrroom stuff in 2-3 years :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: used to do D76 and C41, so still have those numbers in my head :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: heheh - yeah, I had my own D76 1:1 recipes for each film :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i only ever used one brand, so wasn't an issue
<fatejudger> nikkia: google doesn't say anything about these buffer stalls
<nikkia> fatejudger: in the 'sound system' part of the control center, it shows you how many buffers, and the latency involved,  are assigned
<thoreauputic> nikkia: my work involved a lot of low light (theatre photography) so I used P3200 T-Max and TMY 400 for publicity shots etc...but this is *way* off-topic ;)
<nikkia> and you can change it there too, but less buffers == more chance of a buffer stall == more chance of pops and clicks
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i always used ilford
<nikkia> (for D76)
<fatejudger> nikkia: can you change the latency in there?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: Ilford made nice films - but nothing comparable to P3200 at the time
<nikkia> fatejudger: you can change the number of buffers assigned, which changes latency, yes
<nikkia> thoreauputic: at least with D76 you didn't have to worry about temperature so much :)
<nikkia> the problem with C41 was always keeping everything at 38C all the time
<thoreauputic> nikkia: oh, I was a stickler for accuracy - theatre photography is an unforgiving discipline and I needed to standardiseeverything do I could produce results in minimum time
<fatejudger> nikkia: I see what you mean about advantages and disadvantages
<fatejudger> nikkia: it makes these blips every so often
<nikkia> fatejudger: those are buffer stalls
<fatejudger> nikkia: yeah
<fatejudger> nikkia: it still isn't perfectly in sync
<nikkia> fatejudger: the other solution, is to avoid arts completely, and a) setup dmix, b) wrap firefox direct to alsa instead of via arts
<fatejudger> dmix?
<nikkia> (you can still leave arts doing KDE sound via alsa, if dmix is setup right)
<nikkia> fatejudger: its a software sound mixing feature in alsa
<nikkia> fatejudger: but its not enabled by default on [k] ubuntu
<thoreauputic> nikkia: E-6 (transparency) was even less forgiving than C-41
<nikkia> !dmix
<ubotu> rumour has it, dmix is at http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<nikkia> once you've done that, if you start firefox using 'aoss' instead of 'artsdsp' then firefox's dsp access will be wrapped to alsa
<nikkia> without dmix though, only one application can use alsa at a time, which means you have to turn off arts (or enable auto-sleep mode for arts, but that doesn't guarentee that arts will be sleeping at the point you start firefox), and you'd be unable to use any other sound program while running firefox
<fatejudger> wow
<fatejudger> that sucks
<fatejudger> dmix seems to have a buffer too though
<fatejudger> so that won't be of any help
<thoreauputic> fatejudger:  jackd can do minimum latency, but setting it up isn't easy (for me anyway)
<fatejudger> great
<fatejudger> why is it so easy to play flash in windows
<fatejudger> but impossible to get this working in linux?
<fatejudger> all I want to do is watch homestar and I have to go through all of this crap to get there
<fatejudger> I might as well just watch it on my Windows dual boot
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: macromedia have little interest in linux, I guess
<Fraeon> Err...it doesn't download the Flash plugin on Frefox?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i think linspire pushing jackd as the solution to linux audio might end up trickling down to the other distros in 6-12 months
<Fraeon> Firefox, that is...
<fatejudger> Fraeon: you have to manually install it
<fatejudger> how does this whole dmix thing work?
<nikkia> and low-latency is just one of jack's many advantages :)
<Fraeon> Hmmm...
<fatejudger> I don't know how to start up multiple instances of alsa with it
<nikkia> fatejudger: you don't, once its configured right, all alsa access goes via dmix automatically
<fatejudger> well maybe in the next version of kubuntu
<fatejudger> I'll be fortunately enough to experience it
<Fraeon> That's awfully weird. Firefox should download it automatically...
<Fraeon> Really, don't know what's the problem.
<nikkia> fatejudger: be grateful you're using the kubuntu build of firefox
<fatejudger> why?
<nikkia> the native firefox build from mozilla uses esd for sound access, which means YET MORE buffers :)
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I don't see why the video doesn't communicate with the sound stuff
<fatejudger> and just
<thoreauputic> esd needs to die a horrible death 
<fatejudger> match the video to the buffer
<nikkia> thoreauputic: indeed
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> I just implemented dmix
<fatejudger> now
<fatejudger> how do I restart stuff
<Fraeon> This automatic font scaling in KDE on the other hand...
<nikkia> fatejudger: its not that simple, sadly
<nikkia> fatejudger: all audio systems need *some* buffers
<nikkia> because you can't transfer data to a sound chip at 1 sample at a time
<nikkia> jack cheats, and relies mostly on running in priviledged code (realtime-lsm) to achieve higher priority than most other processes, and so can get away with insanely small buffers (3 buffers by default, about 1mS latency)
<nikkia> there is a downside to how jack does that though...
<nikkia> it means that apps using jack typically also run in realtime priority, which gives them a little more dangerous access to the system
<fatejudger> nikkia: do I still have to start firefox with that hack?
<fatejudger> or do I start it normally now?
<nikkia> its not an issue for pro-audio apps, which is what jack is designed for, but it is an issue if you directly wrap firefox, so you'd typically set up something like arts or esd with very low latency, and outputting to jack (arts/esd would run in priviledged priority, but they're a client-server architecture, so clients would run normally)
<nikkia> fatejudger: you need to start it with the aoss hack, instead of the artsdsp hack
<fatejudger> aoss hack?
<fatejudger> nikkia: how do I do that?
<nikkia> fatejudger: instead  of using artsdsp to send dsp access to arts, you use aoss to send dsp access to alsa
<nikkia> fatejudger: 'aoss firefox'
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> that didn't work so well
<fatejudger> nikkia: it doesn't output sound anymore
<fatejudger> I created that file
<fatejudger> asound.conf
<nikkia> then you probably haven't setup dmix right
<fatejudger> and put all of that text in there
<fatejudger> it says I needed to restart alsa applications
<nikkia> fatejudger: did you restart KDE? if arts is still accessing alsa then dmix won't be in use yet
<fatejudger> After editing these files, you need only to restart the ALSA application(s).
<fatejudger> oh ok
<fatejudger> so restart my computer
<fatejudger> I get it
<nikkia> no, just KDE
<fatejudger> I can't do that
<fatejudger> I can either
<nikkia> log out, and back in
<fatejudger> restart my computer
<fatejudger> or log out
<fatejudger> oh ok
<fatejudger> log out
<fatejudger> but
<ilba7r> any one can help with cpy freq scaling?
<fatejudger> that doesn't shut down X
<fatejudger> it just goes to that KDE splash screen
<fatejudger> with the login
<nikkia> fatejudger: shouldn't matter, X itself doesn't do sound
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> brb then
<nikkia> oops, just realised, i could have walked him thru restarting arts :)
<nikkia> still, not a good idea, kubuntu's arts has a 'bug'
<nikkia> it sometimes locks up the system if you try to restart it :)
<fatejudger> nikkia: so all of these times I've been restarting my computer
<fatejudger> nikkia: I didn't really have to?
<nikkia> fatejudger: probably
<nikkia> fatejudger: there's really very little in linux that requires a reboot
<nikkia> fatejudger: but sometimes, its just easier to reboot than work out how to restart the single thing you need to restart
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> still isn't working
<fatejudger> I'm gonna try restarting this time
<fatejudger> brb
<fatejudger> nikkia: well that didn't work
<fatejudger> nikkia: I guess I'm basically screwed then
<fatejudger> nikkia: it says I only needed to set that up
<fatejudger> if ALSA didn't support dmix
<fatejudger> predefined dmix plugin by using "plug:dmix" as the virtual ALSA device.
<fatejudger> what is that?
<fatejudger> plug:dmix
<yrjo> i installed kubuntu today
<yrjo> first the display was blank
<ilba7r> what do you mean the dispaly was blank?
<yrjo> black display only cursor was blinking
<ilba7r> it did not load x then
<ilba7r> thats not right
<ilba7r> check if the cd is defective
<fatejudger> no kidding
<ilba7r> fatejudger perhaps you can be of better help at least i tried
<yrjo> i had to disable my ati Rage Pro card first
<fatejudger> that's what I would have told him
<ilba7r> ok i have my own troubles with ubunto now so i leave him in your care
<yrjo> now its okay
<fatejudger> what's okay?
<yrjo> i am now in kubuntu
<fatejudger> so it just took awhile to load then?
<yrjo> yes i didnt know it takes so long a time
<fatejudger> it doesn't
<fatejudger> it should be pretty damn fast
<fatejudger> when I switched from windows
<fatejudger> there wasn't much of a difference
<fatejudger> how long did it end up taking?
<fatejudger> could be like a
<fatejudger> first time boot thing
<yrjo> about 5 minutes
<fatejudger> wow
<fatejudger> that's quite a long time
<fatejudger> you running it on some crappy box?
<yrjo> ywes dell optiflex
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> if it's REALLY crappy
<fatejudger> KDE may be too much for it
<fatejudger> how fast is it?
<yrjo> 655Mhz
<KWizzard> y0, pls what is the address of that repository at acm.cs.edu?
<yrjo> i dont know
<fatejudger> umm
<fatejudger> 655 isn't THAT bad
<fatejudger> maybe it was a first time boot thing
<fatejudger> you don't really have to restart your computer though
<fatejudger> so it won't be like you'll have to deal with it
<yrjo> yes it was fat first boot
<fatejudger> you restarted?
<yrjo> yes
<fatejudger> and?
<fatejudger> how fast was it?
<yrjo> first it loaded all text then i ended to black display
<yrjo> then i had to disable ati rage pro in the bios
<fatejudger> so now
<KWizzard> pls, I need that repo, but cannot find it on google
<fatejudger> how is it?
<fatejudger> dude
<fatejudger> wtf do you need the repository for?
<fatejudger> there are tons of them
<fatejudger> tons
<fatejudger> go download on one of the other ones
<KWizzard> azureus, for example
<yrjo> know it works somehow
<fatejudger> what about azureus?
<KWizzard> want it :D
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> download it
<KWizzard> lol
<fatejudger> azereus.sf.net
* apokryphos prefers KTorrent
<fatejudger> that's what I did
<fatejudger> Ktorrent blows
<fatejudger> Azereus is the best
<fatejudger> on any OS
<fatejudger> those developers
<apokryphos> If you don't mind everything else having to run slow so you can download a few torrents, sure
<fatejudger> are seriously talented
<KWizzard> yep, and there is hoary-extras repo, but I do not know the address
<apokryphos> and if you always want all the contents of a torrent
<fatejudger> well
<apokryphos> !hoary-extras
<fatejudger> it may take up a decent amount of resources
<ubotu> it has been said that hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<fatejudger> but
<fatejudger> the interface
<fatejudger> and features
<fatejudger> I mean
<fatejudger> they're incomparable
<apokryphos> fatejudger: no, it takes up *loads* of resources. A silly amount.
<fatejudger> well
<apokryphos> Try putting in 8 torrents to download
<fatejudger> I guess that depends on how you run it too
<fatejudger> did you install the proprietary version of Java?
<apokryphos> KTorrent is improving at a much faster rate than Azureus, by a long shot.
<fatejudger> did you get the proprietary version of java though?
<apokryphos> and, the interface, the UI is much cleaner in KTorrent... not sure what you're talking about.
<apokryphos> me? Yes, of course.
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> well
<KWizzard> where is ktorrent?
<fatejudger> it shoudl run fine
<fatejudger> you have to dl it
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hi :)
<apokryphos> !ktorrent
<ubotu> KTorrent is a KDE torrent Client. See: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads ; Ubu repository: deb http://dinton.no-ip.org/ kubuntu main
<apokryphos> fatejudger: err, thanks, I know. Fire up azureus, put 8 torrents in, and tell me it's running fine then
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: heyhey :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: do you have skype? I'm playing with my new toy...
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Kopete has it, doesn't it?
<apokryphos> never really used it though; how is it?
<thoreauputic> no, skype is a separate thing
<thoreauputic> it's bloody amazing IMO :)
<nikkia> ahhh, afternoon apokryphos
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: ooo, what's good about it?
<apokryphos> nikkia: allo allo
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free  << /etc/apt/sources.list line
<nikkia> thought you might have popped off on your holidays without saying bye :P
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: voice over IP
<apokryphos> ohh
<apokryphos> nikkia: yesterday was the wedding!!!
<apokryphos> really really amazing time :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: thanks; trying it now.
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> you can try calling me - search for thoreauputic
* apokryphos somehow confused jabber with skype
<KWizzard> I fount it
<KWizzard> deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<KWizzard> deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<apokryphos> I don't have a [working]  mic :/
<apokryphos> KWizzard: yes, I did link you to it before.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ah...
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: that's a pity
<KWizzard> lol
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I managed to dig out a cheapy I had lying around ;)
<apokryphos> Heh. Might have to look for one too later.
<apokryphos> or maybe just hitting this one we have here hard enough will make it work
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: if you want to test that you can hear, at least, I can call you: just /msg me your skype name
<apokryphos> Cool. Seem to be downloading from slow sever; only hitting 78 KB/s :P
<apokryphos> ok, installing.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hah - on a goodday I get 5k on dialup !
<apokryphos> 8)
<apokryphos> Hm, it's not starting up. No Terminal output too :/
<apokryphos> oh wait, yes it is :D
<thoreauputic> give it time - takes a while to get going :)
<apokryphos> username... apokryphos!
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> OK hang on
<apokryphos> oop, cousins are back. Will have to go in a sec. ;-)
<thoreauputic> ringing...
<apokryphos> picked up!
<apokryphos> I sure can ;-)
<apokryphos> nice
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: aha
<apokryphos> can I reply through there?
<apokryphos> daimm, it's pretty clear eh?
<apokryphos> and I can speak faster than I can type :P
<fatejudger> apokryphos: ktorrent has no details
<fatejudger> apokryphos: you can't look at the details of a file
<fatejudger> apokryphos: it's peers
<fatejudger> apokryphos: it has no features
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: got the IM ?
<apokryphos> yeah, sure itd oesn't.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: nope...
<thoreauputic> hmm
<fatejudger> apokryphos: well where are they then?
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I don't see them
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yup
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: not getting my messages through Skype?
<thoreauputic> yep got two so far :)
<Fraeon> Ick. This is a dumb question...
<Fraeon> ...where do I reset Quanta's settings?
<Fraeon> Never mind. Got it myself.
<fatejudger> is there a way to seed for a certain amount of time
<fatejudger> before shutting off the torrent?
<fatejudger> I want to seed some
<fatejudger> but not
<fatejudger> to the point where I go over my bandwidth limit
<nikkia> feh, /me stares at her torrent that's seeded 1GB since yesterday :)
<nikkia> hmmm
<Fraeon> PHP? Done. 
<Fraeon> Oops, wrong channel.
<Fraeon> Just had that set up, though. 
<seaLne> anyone having problems with koffice in breezy?
<jannov> hello guys
<jannov> i have problem with compiling wine, can i post log here ?
<nikkia> jannov, no, use a pastebin
<nikkia> i doubt anyone will want to help tho, wine is in the repositories, and compiling wine by hand has never been easy
<jannov> can u explain a little ?
<nikkia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jannov> okay
<jannov> is worth upgrade to latest Kde ?
<jannov> i posted it, under jannov, if u can please look and give me some help
<guille> holaaa
<jannov> noone can help me ?
<hussam> jannov: what do you need help with?
<jannov> i donno what i can do with one error while compiling
<N17R0> read the README, u probably missing some libs
<N17R0> or u some --prefix
<N17R0> *use
<jannov> ./tools/wineinstall   i trying this, this is some autoinstaller
<p0z3r> what regenerates the /etc/resolv.conf nameservers file?
<p0z3r> I've had some difficulty with using my wireless card and getting dhcp to work b/c of it not getting regenerated correctly.
<jannov> i posted error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1684
<N17R0> jannov try: sudo ldconfig
<N17R0> then try again, I dunno if this helps
<nikkia> p0z3r: dhclient/dhclient3/pump generates /etc/resolv.conf unless it is told not to
<p0z3r> nikkia: any reason why using a wifi card would not regenerate those nameservers?
<nikkia> p0z3r: yes...
<nikkia> p0z3r: sometimes the dhcp client never succeeds on wifi, for some reason
<nikkia> usually, i find pump is the most common cause of that, and uninstalling pump/installing dhclient3 fixes it
<nikkia> afaik, though, hoary doesn't install pump by default
<p0z3r> nikkia: ah, that explains it.  I was using ifup to try to bring up the interface to have it never succeed.
<nikkia> p0z3r: do a ps -aux and see if the dhcp lookup is still running
<p0z3r> nikkia: dhclient3 is running on two interfaces, no dhcp lookup.
<nikkia> p0z3r: that IS a dhcp lookup
<nikkia> p0z3r: i didn't say 'dhclient3' because there are at least 3 programs that can do a dhcp lookup :)
<p0z3r> nikkia: gotcha.
<p0z3r> well it's still running.
<nikkia> p0z3r: kill them
<p0z3r> I was just having so many problems with it not auto populated the nameservers and the route.
<nikkia> p0z3r: thats because those 2 dhclient3's are resetting the files
<nikkia> kill the outstanding dhclient3's, then try bringing up the interface again - assuming you have it configured right now
<p0z3r> nikkia: well I have the laptop working now here b/c I edited the resolv.conf with the nameservers that I use here.
<p0z3r> so maybe I should just close those services and install pump instead.
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> p0z3r: dhclient3 will work fine, once the wifi is configured right
<nikkia> most likely, those were left behind from when you had the essid or wep key wrong
<p0z3r> nikkia: now how to we guarantee that the wifi will be configured right for example if I'm in an airport or a hotel that I don't know anything about the network.
<delltony> anyone know the package to download to get all the kde headers?
<nikkia> p0z3r: you can't, the only option if that is a serious issue, is to not bring the interface up by default
<nikkia> p0z3r: using pump instead will NOT help you in that situation, in fact, it may make things far worse
<p0z3r> nikkia: understandable.  so basically any laptop using a wireless card is subject to the same problems I'm having.
<nikkia> p0z3r: there may be a dhclient3 config option to force it to give up after a specific number of tries, that might be worth having
<nikkia> p0z3r: yes
<nikkia> p0z3r: if you need to roam between a lot of base stations that all have different essids/wep keys, you probably will be limited to using kwifimanager to manage the interface
<nikkia> p0z3r: using a static configuration for your wifi interface would help there, to a degree
<p0z3r> nikkia:  it was occuring between open networks with no wep keys.. I'll just have to 'man dhclient3' to read up on this.
<nikkia> p0z3r: ie you define your 'home' config as static, and then dhclient isn't going to get involved if you power-on away from home, but you'd still need to setup the wifi settings with kwifimanager
<p0z3r> nikkia: I found kwifimanager to not help very much.
<p0z3r> I've not upgraded, so maybe that's the problem.
<delltony> dang this guy has the same exact problem i have is there not a fix for it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=290653#post290653
<p0z3r> I'm using the 5.04 Kubuntu.
<nikkia> p0z3r: its going to be your only option... /etc/network/interfaces isn't designed for configurations that change often
<nikkia> (it does support the concept of profiles, which can be switched between, but its still not very useful if you're only in an AP's range once :)
<p0z3r> nikkia: okay, thanks for the insight this morning.
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> im having a problem with ati control
<delltony> anyone able to install kde development libs?
<phaleon2> hi all 
<phaleon2> i got a big problem here with kubuntu 5.04 it seems that either Xorg or Xfree server crash in random way 
<phaleon2> when this is an hour I am on kubuntu it crash , dont know why 
<phaleon2> I dont think it is the memory cause I got a mandrake on a an other part of the hard drive and it doesnt crash
<phaleon2> can somebody give some hints ? 
<phaleon2> I got no error message 
<Chameleon22> howdy all
<Chameleon22> i dont recall the name, but its like wallpaper type of thing, sits on the desktop and shows weather or what ever... anyone remember the name/url?
<p0z3r> Chameleon22: SuperKaramba
<Chameleon22> thanks
<p0z3r> http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=23258
<p0z3r> and more themes can be found on kdelook.org
<Chameleon22> p0z3r, i was thinking about gdesklets 
<_ali> hi anyone using qemu ?
<_ali> i am getting following error
<p0z3r> Chameleon22: ah okay.
<_ali> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<_ali> Xlib: No protocol specified
<_ali> Could not initialize SDL - exiting
<thoreauputic> !qemu
<ubotu> I guess qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<__fer__> hello
<dazjorz> Heya
<dazjorz> I've got compile problems with PHP
<dazjorz> http://pastebin.com/348461
<dazjorz> could someone help me with that ...?
<dazjorz> ...Plz
<thoreauputic> any reason why you want to compile php ? there are php packages in the repositories...
<dazjorz> because I've got 2 servers
<dazjorz> one is the normal, the second is my personal server
<dazjorz> and I want that to support PHP too
<dazjorz> and the only way to make that one support php is by doing it like this
<thoreauputic> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: .
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: listen to what I said
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I want it to support PHP too
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I've got php installed already, for server 1
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: and, next to that, I want it to support things that can only be supported by compiling
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: what you said is triumphantly unclear, sorry
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: What in the sentance of "I want to install PHP a second time for another server, thttpd, and can only do that through compiling" do you not get..>?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: *plonk*
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: So... What do I do to solve that problem? 
<dazjorz> thoreaputic: I'm currently doing configure with these vars...:
<dazjorz> ./configure  --prefix=/privateserver --with-thttpd=../../thttpd/thttpd-2.21b/ --with-config-file-path=/privateserver/lib/php --with-zlib --with-bz2 --with-gd=/privateserver/lib --with-ttf=/privateserver --with-mysql --with-mysql-sock=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --disable-rpath --disable-ipv6 --enable-static --enable-roxen-zts --enable-track-vars --enable-force-cgi-redirect --with-gettext --with-mysql=/usr/bin --with-jpeg-dir=../../thttpd-gd/gd-2.0.33/jpe
<dazjorz> httpd-gd/gd-2.0.33/png/libpng-1.2.8 --with-xpm-dir=../../thttpd-gd/gd-2.0.33/xpm/xpm-3.4g/lib --with-freetype-dir=../../thttpd-gd/gd-2.0.33/freetype/freetype-2.1.10 --with-ftp
<dazjorz> and it gives this
<dazjorz> checking for XpmFreeXpmImage in -lXpm... (cached) yes
<dazjorz> checking for FreeType 1 support... no - FreeType 2.x is to be used instead
<dazjorz> configure: error: Unable to find gd.h anywhere under /privateserver/lib
<dazjorz> after a while
<dazjorz> ......... thoreauputic stay here please
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: Comon dude
<dazjorz> stay !
<dazjorz> I need your help
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: ajj comon
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I suggest you join #php - I can't really help you : compiling php5 stuff involves things that aren't in Ubuntu as far as I know
<stoeptegel> amu: did i spoke to you yesterday about my "artifact" prob? i believe that was you right?
<stoeptegel> amu: just wanted to say that latest build didn't solved the problem
<dazjorz> thoreaputic: ##php: no answer
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: could you please go to #ubuntu and unban + -q me
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I'm not an op - sorry
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: then ask someone, for example Seveas...
<dazjorz> it's been long enough now
<thoreauputic> why were you +q ed?
<dazjorz> because he asked me and Chris to stop talking offtopic, I did, Chris didn't, so I put him on ignore
<dazjorz> then I asked twice how to de-ignore him and he +q'ed me for asking that twice
<Jatos> hi
<Jatos> just come back from france
<Jatos> and  back to my broadband...
<dazjorz> haha
<dazjorz> welcome back
<dazjorz> stoeptegel ? :S
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: send Seveaz a memo - his nick is changed I think (not seveas)
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: Seveas was blocked on the memoserv...
<thoreauputic>  -z not -s
<dazjorz> yah
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: OK I dropped a line in #ubuntu - I guess it's up to Seveaz now
<Tm_T> hi kids
<dazjorz> hi father
<dazjorz> hi dad ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: o/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent seen you for a while
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: i'm still banned. Can't you ask seveaz why i'm still banned ?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: he didn't respond, so... maybe he's afk
<dazjorz> can you try more when he comes back ?
<dazjorz> plz?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I think you are overestimating my influence with the ops ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Jatos> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: why arent you an op?
<Kamping_Kaiser> your there when i got to bed and then wehn i log in again :)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I've applied for Ubuntu membership, but I guess I would need to be invited ;)
<Jatos> ubuntu membership?
<thoreauputic> Jatos: yes, to become an op you have to be a member first - they decide if you are worthy :)
<thoreauputic> Jatos: contributions to the community etc..
<Jatos> are
<Jatos> what happens when your a member?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. thoreauputic I'll back you, I'm not a desider thought :)
<thoreauputic> Jatos: I've no idea yet ;) I just got asked to apply...
<thoreauputic> so I did
<Jatos> kk
<Jatos> do you have to be a member to help develop ubuntu?
<dazjorz> Jatos: I guess you get access to all beta's and need to do overwork with developing ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I've never been an op, so I have much to learn if they decided to ask me to be one 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: learn how to ban and your set ;)... mind you, i just worked how to op myself, so i cant talk
<thoreauputic> Jatos: I think you can help with MOTU stuff without being a member first
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik you can
<delltony> any developers here?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: heh - well xchat has a button that says "ban" - would that do? <j/k>
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, I'm occasional Demon ] ;=
<Tm_T> delltony: ?
<delltony> i need the kde developement headers and all
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: lol. 
<delltony> but for some reason i can't seem to get them via apt i get dependencies out the butt
<Tm_T> delltony: install kde-devel package
<NigeyUK> painful
<delltony> like libxml2 and libxsomething anyother
<delltony> when i try that
<Tm_T> hum, breezy?
<delltony> Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<delltony>  Depends: libxslt1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<delltony> that
<delltony> and no hoary
<Jatos> whats motu?
<Jatos> oh and btw when is breezy going to become the current version
<NigeyUK> octoberish i think ... ?
<delltony> hopefully it will upgrade easier than warty to hoary did
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: I don't see you on the #ubuntu ban list
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jatos:  oct
<delltony> i borked my install 3 times before figurinig it out
<NigeyUK> lol
<delltony> the backports hosed it
<Jatos> oct???
<NigeyUK> i couldnt even install warty
<NigeyUK> didnt like the radeon :s
<gdh> Jatos: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Kamping_Kaiser> jatos, october
<delltony> well i even downgraded the backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> 10th month of 05
<Kamping_Kaiser> 5.10
<delltony> but the apt-get dist-upgrade just totally borked me going to hoary
<Jatos> oh sorry, I was using my brain then
<delltony> so i just installed a clean version of the iso
<delltony> but Tm_T any suggestions?
<delltony> i can't seem to get that metapackage to install
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I'll try again then
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: #ubuntu - you're banned from that channel
<Tm_T> delltony: um, sorry no :/
<delltony> thats cool thans
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: are you in Aus?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> go to bed ;)
<thoreauputic> heh
<NigeyUK> is there any way to change Flash font settings ?
<Tm_T> erh
<Tm_T> yes, modify flash animation
<Tm_T> ;p
<NigeyUK> :p
<Auxin> hi @ everybody..
<Auxin> how do i add a repository from my harddisc ?!
<Kamping_Kaise1> pardon?
<Auxin> well
<Auxin> you haven't understood?
<Auxin> ok
<Kamping_Kaise1> no, sorry
<Auxin> i want to add a source
<Auxin> in synatpic
<Auxin> this source should be my harddisc..
<Auxin> e.g. /home/~/Deb
<Auxin> you understand?
<Kamping_kaiser> you have a deb and you want to instal lit?
<Kamping_kaiser> oh, you have files there?
<Auxin> ja
<Auxin> yes
<Auxin> :D
<Kamping_kaiser> how many :)?
<Auxin> hm at moment not many
<Auxin> but soon :)
<Kamping_kaiser> ah :o ok :)
<Auxin> so i want synaptic to use these files
<Kamping_kaiser> i advise against trying to set up a small mirror... it doesnt work :)
<Auxin> really?
<Kamping_kaiser> try putting the files in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kamping_kaiser> Auxin: yeh, proper mirrors are hard :)
<Auxin> can't i add a folder in the sources?
<Auxin> a new one..
<Auxin> i can't belive..
<Kamping_kaiser> not unless I'm very very wrong in *my* understanding of how apt works
<Auxin> i think .. u still havn't understood me.. :D
<Auxin> ^
<Auxin> fuck its hard to explain in english...
<Auxin> so one more time.. I've got a folder where my deb's are in... i want to say synaptic to use this folder as a source...
<Kamping_kaiser> maybe, but watch out, the ops don't like swearing :)
<Kamping_kaiser> Auxin: i think i understand, and i don't think you can. you can install the debs using dpkg, but not synaptic
<Auxin> lol ;)
<Auxin> ok 
<Kamping_kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_kaiser> you know how to use dpkg ?
<Auxin> of course..
<Kamping_kaiser> cool :)
<Kamping_kaiser> and no of course, not everyone does :P
<Auxin> :D
<Auxin> but it might be cooler to use the downloaded deb's with synaptic
<Kamping_kaiser> :)
<Auxin> but if it doesn't work
<nikkia> Auxin: the problem is the rest of the infrastructure that you're missing
<Auxin> y?
<nikkia> Auxin: ie, the package lists, the distro structure, etc
<Auxin> ok
<Auxin> of course..
<Kamping_kaiser> yeh, what she said :)
<Auxin> everything allright..
<Auxin> anyway .. thx for helping ;)
<Kamping_kaiser> have fun 
<Auxin> hm
<Auxin> heh one more interesting question..
<Auxin> what to use? wine or a emulator like vmware?
<Kamping_kaiser> depends what for
<dazjorz> is there a program like paint for Linux ?
<dazjorz> very easy image painting ?
<Tm_T> Krita
<Tm_T> gimp is easy
<Tm_T> it is
<nikkia> dazjorz: there's a few, KolourPaint is the most obvious
<nikkia> (as its installed as part of KDE)
<jpatrick> yeah KolourPaint
<dazjorz> nikkia: Thanks a lot :)
<nikkia> Tm_T: Krita is more of a PSP equivalent
<dazjorz> nikkia: If I remember good, you don't like to be called dude, so uhm... Thanks a lot, miss :)
<nikkia> dazjorz: np
<Kamping_kaiser> night all good luck and have fun
<nikkia> nite Kamping_kaiser
<dazjorz> nikkia: Oooh yes this is exactly what I was looking for !
<dazjorz> nikkia: Wine nor Cedega worked with mspaint.exe
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> not yet
<Tm_T> but will be
<Tm_T> I hope
<Auxin> Kamping_kaiser, wtf.. what time is it   @ u?
<Tm_T> maybe I've been playing with those apps too long
<Kamping_kaiser> Auxin: 02:39 am
<Auxin> oh hell
<Auxin> :D
<nikkia> Tm_T: well, cloning PSP seems to be the most obvious goal, thats what i was hinting at really
<Tm_T> I used PSP from 4.x to 9.01 or something
<Auxin> ok good n8
<Kamping_kaiser> lol
<Auxin> << 7:06 pm
<nikkia> Tm_T, given that i can't bear PSP, that means that Krita is a no-go for me :)
<Kamping_kaiser> Auxin: oh lol
<nikkia> as long as they don't mess up the UI on gimp tho, i'm happy :)
<Tm_T> Kamping_kaiser: btw you propably will see me more often here next week, we are installing phoneline&dsl any day now
<nikkia> Kamping_kaiser: damn it, stop living in weird timezones with *:30 offsets!!
<Kamping_kaiser> Tm_T: cool, and nikkia, lol. sorry ;)
<Tm_T> dazjorz: =)
<nikkia> (NZ i'm guessing)
<Tm_T> dazjorz: miss xD
<Auxin> sihit.. i need sound here...
<Tm_T> nikkia: I used to use PSP, but it's not best way to do things...
<Auxin> do anybody of u know.. if there are some in here who use ppc and kubuntu?
<nikkia> Tm_T, I always found the MDI interface painful
<nikkia> TM_T, part of that might be being used to PS on Macs
<Tm_T> heh
<nikkia> (photoshop is NOT a MDI app natively, despite what people claim when bashing gimp :)
<dazjorz> Tim_T: Nikkia is a woman. Thats why I call her miss instead of dude. It's not a man-to-man joke ;)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> gimp is pretty good afterall
<dazjorz> Nikkia: Is it me or does 'woman' sound a bit... uh
<Tm_T> dazjorz: yea, but I can still find it amusing
<nikkia> dazjorz: just you, i think, 'girl' would sound worse :P
<dazjorz> nikkia: Hmm, I think girl sounds a lot more positive then woman...
<Tm_T> nikkia: hi girl, wazzup ;) ;)
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Auxin> lmao
<dazjorz> Tim_T: That way it sounds like you want to fuck ;)
<jpatrick> hmm.. pictures have stopped working in Konqueror
<Tm_T> yuk
<Tm_T> dazjorz: clean your mouth!
<dazjorz> but 'woman' sounds like it's something ugly, etc.... strange
<Auxin> wtf... why is my connection so slow.. :/
<dazjorz> Auxin: Cuz... your connection is... slow ? ^^
<dazjorz> Auxin: I made that up whole by myself ! :D
* nikkia sighs
<Auxin> lol
<Tm_T> nikkia: and just kick me when I'm too irritating
<nikkia> i bet my boss is going to send me these code changes at about midnight, and expect me to integrate them by morning
<Auxin> fuck
<nikkia> Auxin: language!
<Auxin> sry
<Auxin> << has no java..
<dazjorz> haha
<dazjorz> Auxin: java.sun.com
<Auxin> so azureus can'T work...
<Tm_T> :/
<dazjorz> Auxin: It has an automatic java installer file
<Auxin> really?
<dazjorz> Auxin: Download the auto .bin file, do chmod +x on it, then run it
<dazjorz> Auxin: I'm using Azureus myself too, and it works perfect :)
<nikkia> dazjorz: using make-jpkg would be more sensible
<dazjorz> nikkia: make-jpkg ?
<dazjorz> nikkia: java package ?
<nikkia> takes a java .bin and turns it into a debian package
<nikkia> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dazjorz> nikkia: .........Really? Great, never heard of that ! Though, the .bin file is to be executed, and it works like that, I don't know why someone would want to spend time on converting when it doesn't actually makes any difference in installing....
<Auxin> Grrrr
<nikkia> its probably mentioned on there
<Auxin> bbl
<nikkia> dazjorz: it makes it easier to remove it, later
<nikkia> dazjorz: and makes it easier to upgrade too
<dazjorz> nikkia: Ah, that explains :)
<dazjorz> nikkia: Didn't know about htat.
<dazjorz> that*
<dazjorz> !make-jpkg
<ubotu> dazjorz: What?
<dazjorz> !nothing
<ubotu> No idea, dazjorz
<nikkia> it might be called build-jpkg or something
<dazjorz> ubotu, nothing is Nothing.
<ubotu> dazjorz: okay
<dazjorz> !nothing
<dazjorz> ...
<dazjorz> nvm.
<nikkia> as i said, its probably mentioned on that page :)
<jpatrick> I think you have to add <info>
<dazjorz> !nothing
<ubotu> [nothing]  Nothing.
<dazjorz> !nothing
<nikkia> ah, its not, they just suggest adding the repositories that contain the java packages :)
<nikkia> dazjorz: there, read that bit:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<dazjorz> what's fakeroot ?
<nikkia> dazjorz: its a program that fakes root access for some things that think they need to be run as root when they don't really
<dazjorz> haha
<dazjorz> cool
<thoreauputic> nikkia: wonderfully concise and circular ;)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i don't think its circular
<thoreauputic> nikkia: OK, just concise then :)
<dazjorz> haha
<dazjorz> the GD library in PHP is great
<dazjorz> ..just wanted to say that ^^
<nikkia> dazjorz: ah, you finally figured out why your building wasn't working ? :)
<dazjorz> Yeh
<dazjorz> I was using an extern GD library
<dazjorz> some guys told me, after 30 minutes, that that wasn't a great idea :S
<dazjorz> but the PHP site itself links to the GD lib site
<dazjorz> so... I still don't get why, they don't like telling you why you need to so something on most channels, "just do it"
<dazjorz> By the way.... It's odd that a shitload piece of C++ code can create a new language like PHP... that really WORKS like that....
<dazjorz> Damn, the GD explanation isn't in my PHP book :(
<dazjorz> so I need to take it off the site
<nikkia> iirc, there was/is a project to self-host php
<dazjorz> I'm self hosting PHP
<dazjorz> hehe
<dazjorz> oh you mean the docs ?
<dazjorz> yeah, they are available for download, and in php.ini you can set where you saved them so that if a function fails, you automatically get a link to that function in the manual !! :)
<dazjorz> thats very very handy
<nikkia> no, when talking about languages, self-hosting means the language being written in the language itself
<dazjorz> oooooh
<dazjorz> but.... ?? :S
<nikkia> so, a C compiler written in C is self-hosting, but, something like PHP being written in C or C++ isn't
<dazjorz> uhmm
<dazjorz> what is the point of self hosting haha
<dazjorz> I mean, why would you create PHP with PHP
<dazjorz> that you create a C compiler in C is only handy when there are more functions etc. in the compiler
<nikkia> dazjorz: it makes it much easier to port the language to a new environment, and it generally improves the ability to further develop the language
<dazjorz> like, a C compiler in another language can compile a little bit of C
<dazjorz> and then a new C compiler within C, can have more functions
<dazjorz> but with PHP, there is no such thing....
<nikkia> dazjorz: a given language's fans are generally going to be more comfortable programming in that language, if the language can be expressed in itself, then its fans can extend and fix that language better
<dazjorz> I mean, you can create functions and stuff, but you just make that file and edit something in php.ini and you have all functions in all your files
<dazjorz> Ah yes
<dazjorz> I think I get what you mean...
<nikkia> with languages that don't provide a compiled form, you can sometiimes minimalise the core language, and have a compiler that produces C code for those core functions, then still write the main language/libraries in itself
<dazjorz> so, you can create a new language that is very much like PHP itself, and the processing and coding happens in PHP again
<dazjorz> is it possible to create a file, with in that the PHP code and some needed stuff, and the PHP code that you want to be executed ?
<dazjorz> so that if you execute the file, you need nothing, because it loads PHP and executes the code in it automatically ?
<nikkia> dazjorz: no idea, probably
<dazjorz> is it that what you mean ?
<dazjorz> I think C++ isn't quite comfortable
<dazjorz> so if you write a PHP "compiler" with code next to it...
<dazjorz> that would be incredibly handy
<nikkia> evening apokryphos
<jpatrick> hello apokryphos 
<apokryphos> Hola hola =)
<jpatrick> hola
<apokryphos> Cousins/uncle/aunty just left. Little sad :)
<apokryphos> jpatrick, nikkia: how are both of you fine people? :)
<jpatrick> Not bad
<nikkia> fighting with paypal :/
<jpatrick> KXDocker is working now
<apokryphos> jpatrick: nice! Whatdu do?
<apokryphos> nikkia: how come?
<nikkia> apokryphos: forgot my password, again
<apokryphos> :/
<jpatrick> The HD and network icons won't go away :/
<nikkia> actually, it would seem i hadn't, but it refused to log me in
<jpatrick> i have to right -> remove from dock every time it starts
<apokryphos> jpatrick: on the desktop?
<nikkia> as the 'change password' function refuses to change TO the password i tried *shrug*
<apokryphos> it should save the settings...
<apokryphos> nikkia: it doesn't provide a reason?
<jpatrick> Yeah I change it in Alias options
<hussam> guys, is there any easy way to scan the system for broken symlinks?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: my skype is flashing, in the tray icon... does that mean something>?
<nikkia> hussam, yeah, the accounting package that runs by default and sends you emails about 'hanging symlinks'
<nikkia> hussam: i forget its name, but run that manually and it'll tell you
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it means there's an unread message I think
<dazjorz> Apokryphos! Haven't seen you in quite a while
<dazjorz> ^^
<hussam> nikkia: I found this in /var/mail/hussam: mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: probably me asking for approval ;)
<nikkia> hussam, thats the one
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: ah, so I see.
<apokryphos> dazjorz: hey :). Yeah, been slightly busy the past few days... my sister just got married. =)
<nikkia> hussam: those messages are generated by a scanner run by cron.daily, i forget the name of the program tho
<dazjorz> congratulations, apokryphos
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ah, thank you !
<thoreauputic> ;)
<dazjorz> it seems like that everyone is marrying these days, btw
<hussam> nikkia: how would I fix that dangling symlink?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: heh, I couldn't bring it up. Of course I'll accept 8)
<apokryphos> dazjorz: thanks; it was a really really great day :)
<nikkia> hussam: remove it, and/or point it somewhere valid :)
<dazjorz> apokryphos: good =)
<dazjorz> apokryphos: what was it like ?
<jpatrick> hmmm..
<jpatrick> now kxdocker's icon on the sys tray's gone
<apokryphos> dazjorz: the wedding was around three. Funny seeing how the English respond to the strange customs :P (we're Greek).
<dazjorz> ah
<apokryphos> dazjorz: reception at a Greek bar/tavern later on. Really great; got everyone to get up and do some Greek dancing
<dazjorz> haha
<apokryphos> good food, great people, happy time. Little more to ask for. 8)
<dazjorz> and that was ? :)
<jpatrick> food....
<nikkia> apokryphos: everything greeks do is 'strange' to us, thats why we call strange things 'greek' :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: looks like I have the apokryphos seal of approval - you show green now :)
<apokryphos> jpatrick: chicken, lamb... great Greek cooking. ;-)
<jpatrick> :9
<apokryphos> dazjorz: nothing really! Haven't seen my cousins in a *long* time, but still got on really well with them. Major plus.
<dazjorz> what is Greek dancing like ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: it is all Greek to you :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: indeed
<nikkia> apokryphos: we won't go into the other thing british people call greek :P
<apokryphos> dazjorz: seemingly synchronized steps from left-to-right. But they never really are, really. :P Good dancing, though; makes social interaction trivial.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: sure. :) Gonna look for it in a bit =)
<dazjorz> apokryphos: I used to learn Greek at school. The teacher still teaches me, but I don't learn anymore ;)
<dazjorz> apokryphos: That was old-greek, by the way.
<apokryphos> nikkia: /me ponders... I have no idea
<nikkia> dazjorz: modern, or classical ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: best for /msg
<dazjorz> nikkia : classical ==> old-greek
<dazjorz> actually <==> or ==
<apokryphos> dazjorz: ancient Greek, ah -- yes, some schools still do it. I can make out quite a bit of it, but not too much. Kind of comparable to Middle-English to modern
<dazjorz> yeah
<nikkia> as i understand it, the primary reason for teaching classical greek anywhere, is still religious related  - the bible was written in classical greek
<dazjorz> apokryphos: I'm at a school type in the Netherlands, it's called Gymnasium (and no, that's not the same as a (classical) greek gymnasium, it's the highest type of school that's here) and that's the only type of school that teaches latin and greek too
<hussam> nikkia: is it safe to remove the file /usr/share/man/man1/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: the Septuagint, yes, but I don't think it's by any means the main reason
<nikkia> hussam: *shrug*
<dazjorz> yea, my class sometime wonders why we learn latin and greek... the teachers say "it could be handy in your later career"
<dazjorz> hussam: why would you want that ?
<nikkia> dazjorz: i think thats a subtle way of saying you're all losers that'll end up having to become priests :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: Greek is a major language, really. Latin pretty much is derived from it, and from Latin comes many others. Needless to say, Greece was a major capital of art, literature etc etc for quite long. Its affect on fields like Philosophy and architecture is still, well, very prevalent. :)
<dazjorz> nikkia: Uhh... I don't hope so.... ;)
<apokryphos> They revolutionized the western world, there's no question about that.
<nikkia> apokryphos: the schools that teach classical greek, all tend to be catholic schools, i'm sure 'religion' is the main reason
<dazjorz> apokryphos --> nikka: Agreed.
<dazjorz> nikkia*
<nikkia> most non-private schools gave up on greek decades ago :)
<hussam> dazjorz: it's a dangling symlink
<thoreauputic> nikkia: well, some people still translate Homer, and that's hardly "religious" ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm not saying greek has no bearing on linguistics, just that the reason it is taught now, seems to be religious in nature
<apokryphos> nikkia: correlation doesn't imply causation, for one; though they're not all Catholic, really. :)
<dazjorz> nikkia: As you say, my school was something like a church in the old days....
<apokryphos> nikkia: erm, when they learn to read Plato and Aristotle in school? Not likely. :)
<dazjorz> hussam: It's a man page. Shouldn't matter. But, where is it pointing to?
<apokryphos> nikkia: they don't learn Koine Greek; they learn Classical Greek.
<dazjorz> nikkia & apokryphos: I think the main reason that the gymnasium teaches greek, is that most kids who go to gymnasium, really WANT to learn greek and latin etc.
<dazjorz> nikkia & apokryphos: It's like a rule
<hussam> dazjorz: to /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz
<thoreauputic> most priests/ministers learn New Testament Greek, which isn't classical greek
<dazjorz> nikkia & apokryphos: Also, some careers want you to have the gymnasium diploma, and if you want the gymnasium diploma, you need to have done greek and latin
<hussam> dazjorz: and /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz itself points to another nonexinsting files
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: precisely
<dazjorz> hussam: Allright... It seems to be a manpage, that should be no problem, but why do you want to delete it ?
<thoreauputic> hmm - apparently New Orleans is about to be hit by a cyclone
<dazjorz> haha
<hussam> dazjorz: because I thought it was not safe to have dangling symlinks, but if it's not a problem, I won't remove it.
<thoreauputic> Hurricane Catrina
<dazjorz> oooh, i thought you meant cyclope, thoreauputic,... Talking about greek ;)
<nikkia> hussam, dangling symlinks are a potential security problem, but only 'potential' don't overly worry about them
<dazjorz> hussam: It's no problem if a manpage is a dangling symlink. It would be a greater problem if it would be in /bin, /lib, and other important dirs
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: in most parts of the world hurricanes are now called cyclones
<dazjorz> hussam: It only becomes a problem when some program really requires you to have that certain manpage, but since it's just a manual page, I don't think that any program will require it...
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I made something about hurricanes for geography last year
<nikkia> dazjorz: i can actually see one potential problem from a dangling manpage symlink
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: they're called differently all over the world, like Japan: typhoons, but in America they're still called hurricanes
<dazjorz> nikkia: and that is ?
<hussam> nikkia, dazjorz : ok thanks for the explanation. I really appreciate your help. :)
<jpatrick> food.... brb
<dazjorz> hussam: no problem, but wait a sec, maybe nikkia's going to say something important
<nikkia> dazjorz: ie, make the target of the symlink another symlink to /etc/shadow, since the man-db update process is usually run as root, it would index the shadow password file as root, thus succeed in reading it, and then possibly expose passwords via man -k/apropos
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: right - I was in a tropical cyclone in Fiji some years ago - it's scary stuff
<nikkia> dazjorz: its a long shot, but it IS a potential exploit
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: eek !!...
<dazjorz> nikkia: Uhh.... I don't get it, but if it is a potential exploit, then maybe it's better if Hussam deletes it
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i lived thru a cat 3 hurricane when i was in the US, both fun and not-fun at the same time :)
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: we had hurricane shutters like picket fences - flying coconuts hitting them make rather a loud noise ;)
<nikkia> dazjorz: depends, putting that second symlink in would probably require root access anyway
<thoreauputic> nikkia: it's OK if you are prepared
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: scary...
<nikkia> dazjorz: but i supppose that could be achieved by another exploit somewhere
<dazjorz> nikkia: lol, if an exploit can do something with root access, then I think it doesn't need to do something like that to get root access, because he already has it....
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i was prepared... but not quite prepared to see water oaks bent horizontal in the wind :)
<nikkia> dazjorz: depends
<nikkia> dazjorz: an exploit may exist that can create a file that doesn't exist, as root, but not read/overwrite a file as root
<thoreauputic> nikkia: yeah, it's pretty amazing, the force of it - and it sounds like a jet at take off
<nikkia> dazjorz: i'm not saying its likely, just pointing out a potential problem with assuming 'nah, its only a manpage'
<dazjorz> nikkia: ok...
<dazjorz> hussam: you'd better delete that file though
<dazjorz> hussam: it could be exploited
<thoreauputic> nikkia: we had the leeward windows open to equalise pressure so the roof wouldn't get sucked off :/ 
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i managed to have to go to hospital because of the hurricane i stayed thru :P
<nikkia> thoreauputic: for a really really silly reason :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i stood on a rusty nail while trying to nail boards over the windows 2 days before it hit :P
<thoreauputic> nikkia: wow - you weren't hurt I hope?
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<hussam> dazjorz: I delete both /usr/share/man/man1/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz  and /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz ? they are both broken and lead to the same nonexisting file
<dazjorz> hussam: Yeah, that's a good idea
<hussam> dazjorz: ok thank you very much
<dazjorz> hussam: though, only the first file is easily exploited, the second file could be exploited too. It's no problem to delete them
<dazjorz> i mean, could be used for exploiting
<dazjorz> hussam: Thank nikkia, she has done the great part of the thinking behind this ;)
<hussam> nikkia: thanks for the analysis and help :)
<dazjorz> hehe
<nikkia> cooking dinner now, idle for 30 minutes or so
<dazjorz> nikkia: /away
<dazjorz> nikkia: /away 1
<jpatrick> I'm back
<dazjorz> jpatrick: /away 0
<dazjorz> ^^
<NigeyUK> what are "held packages" in kynaptic ?
<jpatrick> packages that aren't going to be install
<jpatrick> installed*
<NigeyUK> ahh oki
<manolista> can I conver a 32bit installed kubuntu in a 64bit ubuntu?
<manolista> convert*
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> im having trouble compiling and installing themes
<am> amu: you aboot?
<apokryphos> _jeff: what's the problem
<apokryphos> Mark Shuttleworth is at aKademy -- cool.
<am> hmm anyone know how i can run the auto-x configure program that is run on installation?
<apokryphos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> ....with a few more options
<_jeff> apokryphos: whenever i try to install a theme it always fails
<am> with a few more options?
<apokryphos> _jeff: did you specify the prefix on the configure?
<_jeff> apokryphos: no
<_jeff> how do i?
<thoreauputic> manolista: I think the answer would be "no"
<manolista> I hope
<apokryphos> _jeff: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<_jeff> ok
<Tm_T> ?
<_jeff> ill try it
<Tm_T> --prefix='kdeconfig --prefix' ?
<Tm_T> or what it was
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: prefix=/usr is deprecated for locally compiled stuff afaik
<thoreauputic> /usr/local is usual
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: why compile locally?
<thoreauputic> ?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: why /usr/local? For themes /usr is best; haven't tried to put it in local/, could work...
<_jeff> apokryphos: it said there was no acceptable c compiler found in $path
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hmm - OK - I don't compile themes so...
<apokryphos> _jeff: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<delltony> apokryphos, whats going on man
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: you may be right since the theme engine needs to be where gnome expects to find it
<_jeff> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> Tm_T: `kde-config --prefix` which is /usr on Kubuntu, yes.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: or KDe :P
<thoreauputic> or KDE indeed
<thoreauputic> :)
<apokryphos> delltony: hi :). All going well -- happy times here. You?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: of course, fluxbox doesn't have these problems ;)
<delltony> about the same, hey you wouldn't know how to get kde-devel installed on ubuntu would you?
<thoreauputic> !start a window manager war
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Are you on ritalin?
<delltony> trying to compile kmobiletools and i need the kde headers
<apokryphos> delltony: sudo aptitude install kde-devel
<thoreauputic> hahah
<delltony> tried hat
<delltony> i get the following 
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: how does it handle themes? :P
<delltony> kde-devel: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<delltony>              Depends: kdelibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<delltony>              Depends: kdebase-dev but it is not going to be installed
<delltony>              Depends: libkonq4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: they are either a text file or a dir with a text file pointing at it
<apokryphos> delltony: hm, that's an old error IIRC. You have 3.4.2?
<Tm_T> 4?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: just the name of the pack; not kde4
<delltony> as in kde?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: better system, sounds like. I have zero idea how themes in KDE work; compiling ->  bad system.
<delltony> i have 3.4.0
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: and it calls them Styles, in the grand tradition of *nix *never* being consistent under any circumstances if it can help it ;-)
<apokryphos> delltony: get 3.4.2; I think kde-devel might be in that repo too
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: you cn write your own Style in fluxbox without too much effort
<thoreauputic> *can
<_jeff> apokryphos: i get this error now: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<delltony> ok stupid question how do i upgrade it? i have been doing apt-get upgrade and nothing
<apokryphos> _jeff: sudo aptitude install libx11-dev
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell delltony about kde342
<apokryphos> delltony: it should in theory be in backports; 3.5 when it comes out probably will be, I think.
<Tm_T> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> dist-upgrade is probably better, IIRC
<delltony> ok  i didn't have the kubuntu repository
<bazan> Hello
<Tm_T> !kde342
<ubotu> I guess kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<delltony> dist-upgrade will install breazy will it not
<apokryphos> hi bazan 
<bazan> what is the difference between univers and offical?
<delltony> i dont' want breazy yet
<thoreauputic> yes, only dist-up[grade will install new packages, as oposed to updates
<apokryphos> bazan: things in official are supported by Ubuntu. Universe isn't.
<am> apokryphos: ok now X is giving me this. AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<thoreauputic> bazan: universe is community supported
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell bazan about components
<bazan> apokryphos: but univers is done by the same pesone as official?
<apokryphos> bazan: not always/exactly. Check the link ubotu just gave you
<thoreauputic> bazan: universe is done by the MOTU
<bazan> MOTU ???
<bazan> what is that?
<apokryphos> delltony: it won't give you breezy
<thoreauputic> !motu
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<thoreauputic> bazan: ^^^
<apokryphos> am: autodetection apparently failed
<delltony> dist-upgrade will not? 
<delltony> i thought thats how you go from one distro to the next iirc thas how i did warty to hoary
<apokryphos> delltony: if you don't add teh breezy repository -- no, never.
<delltony> and so forth
<thoreauputic> delltony: it only gives you breezy if you change sources
<apokryphos> You have to first change your sources.list then dist-upgrade to get to breezy
<thoreauputic> yup
<_jeff> apokryphos now i get this error: checking for libz... configure: error: not found.
<bazan> hum OK, thanks now it's very clear
<apokryphos> _jeff: I'm sure you can guess what it means; not really cryptic
<thoreauputic> _jeff: 99% of compiling errors like that mean you need a -dev package for a library
<_jeff> apokryphos: i see 
<thoreauputic> but of course 75.87% of statistics are wrong ;-)
<_jeff> so, what do i do?
<thoreauputic> _jeff:  apt-cache search libfoo-dev
<_jeff> im trying to install tibilt theme 
<_jeff> ok
<Tm_T> theme?!
<_jeff> i just did it and it just gave me another prompt
<_jeff> yeah
<Tm_T> style
<Tm_T> I love tiblit
<_jeff> yeah
<_jeff> how do i install it?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: and 70% are made up on the spot :P
<LikesLunch> Hi folks... i'm running (k)ubuntu and gnome apps take forever to start and don't load properly from KDE? gedit takes about 2 minutes to pop up, gnome-calculator doesn't seem to load any buttons, etc.... anybody seen anything like that?
<apokryphos> nope; still pretty fast here
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: well, 67.45% of people say so, but 89% of them are wrong as well ;-)
<apokryphos> hehe
<Tm_T> _jeff: you propably need to compile t
<delltony> aww
<delltony> ok thats good to know
<delltony> i didn't realize that
<delltony> thanks
<delltony> damn i was way out of date like 200 upgrades when i added that repository :(
<delltony> little off topic but anyone every bluejack a cellphone i found this application called mobiluck and its a little java applet that lets you send message to other phones without having to do the add contact or callendar trick
<Tm_T> wtf
<_jeff> Tm_T: how do i compile t?
<apokryphos> _jeff: I told you how
<apokryphos> you just need to get that package
<apokryphos> _jeff: this place shouldn't be a substitute for putting in a bit of work yourself :P
<_jeff> apokryphos: i did everything you told me. forgive me but im new
<apokryphos> _jeff: there was surely a pattern in the errors that I'm sure you picked up :P
<apokryphos> you probably want zlib-dev package or something
<apokryphos> !find zlib
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'zlib' (9 shown): libcompress-zlib-perl ;; libio-zlib-perl ;; libzlib-ruby ;; libzlib-ruby1.6 ;; libzlib-ruby1.8 ;; zlib-bin ;; zlib1g ;; zlib1g-dev ;; zlibc.
<apokryphos> zlib1g-dev -- that's it, I imagine.
<thoreauputic> _jeff: usually source code also comes with some info about what you need to compile it: or the info is on the website somewhere
<_jeff> thoreauputic: the readme says to install i should: ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` [--disable-debug] 
<_jeff> then underneath it says: [--enable-final] 
<apokryphos> `kde-config --prefix` is /usr on Kubuntu
<_jeff> ok
<_jeff> ill try it
<d3cay^> lo chann
<apokryphos> d3cay^: hi there
<d3cay^> any1 up to helpin a n00b get firefox installed on a fresh kubuntu install?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> =)
<wong> anyone know upgrade firefox?
<thoreauputic> d3cay^: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
* nikkia returns
<thoreauputic> d3cay^: or use kynaptic
<wong> which way find installer
<apokryphos> nikkia: hola!
<nikkia> gah, i hate that about kvirc
* thoreauputic writes a film script with title The Return of Nikkia
<d3cay^> ill give it a shot thoreauputic
<nikkia> every window, except the help browser, closes when you click 'x'
<d3cay^> brb
<wong> thoreauputic is blocking messages from unidentified users. You must register and identify with NickServ before talking to this user.
<wong> what ??
<nikkia> the help window, however, doesn't, clicking 'x' there, closes the current channel window :P
<thoreauputic> wong: right, I'm +CE
<wong> open ur door
<thoreauputic> wong: there have been a lot of spammer bots lately
<thoreauputic> wong: it's usual to ask, rather than ordering
<wong> i can't chat with u 
<thoreauputic> wong: uh huh
<thoreauputic> wong: you can in the channel
<wong> ok
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> he can't
<Tm_T> ;-P
<wong> which way go through find umbrello new version?
<Tm_T> nikkia: welcome back :)
<nikkia> gah, i was outbid on an ebay auction :(
<d3cay^> thoreauputic: big thanx 
<d3cay^> worked like a charm
<d3cay^> :P
<thoreauputic> d3cay^: the wonders of apt-get :)
<d3cay^> heheh
<d3cay^> stilll learnin but ya ive been usin that alot
<d3cay^> :>
<apokryphos> wong: umbrello what?
<wong> thoreauputic: where   can upgrade firefox?
<wong> umbrello 3..4.0
<apokryphos> yes, what about it?
<wong> it is a UML2.0
<thoreauputic> wong: firefox is the latest version afaik
<nikkia> apokryphos: i imagine he wants it, the one in the repositories is probably old :)
<wong> where i can get it
<apokryphos> wong: the main Kubuntu developer is the author fo Umbrello :)
<thoreauputic> wtf is umbrello?
* apokryphos checks the version in
<nikkia> thoreauputic: UML modeller/code-generator
<thoreauputic> !info umbrello
<ubotu> umbrello: (UML modelling tool and code generator), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1757 kB, Installed size: 4856 kB
<thoreauputic> ah OK
<dazjorz> I WANT TO GET ACCESS TO #UBUNTU !!!!
<thoreauputic> non-coder here...
<apokryphos> wong: looks like the latest version to me
<dazjorz> BUT I'm BANNED :(:(:(
<nikkia> wow, the package is described almost identical to what i said :)
<apokryphos> dazjorz: please don't shout
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: maybe you shouted too much ?
<dazjorz> apokryphos: but I want to go to #ubuntu soooooooo bad
<apokryphos> dazjorz: only makes it less hard for people to guess why you were banned :)
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: I shouted ONE THING, because I needed the answer VERY FAST ...
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: thats where I got banned for
<apokryphos> dazjorz: you're shouting NOW
<apokryphos> please don't
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: is that normal ? getting banned for 1 sentance of shouting? Banned for over 2 weeks now ?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: well, you don't seem to have learnt from your experience
<wong> hold on.. anyone know instaler gcc latest 1
<apokryphos> dazjorz: it's not unheard of, by any means.
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: ........ But I want to go to #ubuntu soooooooooooo much................................................
<apokryphos> dazjorz: especially if people haven't changed in the meantime :P
<dazjorz> ajj
<thoreauputic> wong:  sudo apt-get install build-essential - unless you want gcc4
<_root> hi
<dazjorz> hi
<apokryphos> dazjorz: ergh. The overuse of punctuation is extremely similar to shouting. Please don't do it. It's spammy
<wong> thoreauptic: where i can find it >>gcc4
<thoreauputic> _root: erm, any particular reason you are on IRC as root?
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Ok... But... I still want to go to #ubuntu,... How do I make clear how much I want it
<wong> izzit online
* jpatrick wonders why dazjorz was banned
<apokryphos> dazjorz: the amount that you want it is irrelevant
<apokryphos> your conduct and behavior is
* dazjorz tells jpatrick: "because I asked how to deignore someone twice"
<apokryphos> dazjorz: no, you just said earlier that it was because you were shouting.
<d3cay^> im off to play some more thanx again thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> wong: why do you need gcc4 ? But if you need it google could find it I'm sure
<wong> sry.. i need 2 do some java in eclips
<nikkia> wong, did you try searching for gcc-4 in the repositories ?
<nikkia> wong, i suspect not, or else...
<nikkia> !info gcc-4
<wong> bt can't run application
<nikkia> hmmm, its there somewhere
<nikkia> !info gcc-4.0
<ubotu> gcc-4.0: (The GNU C compiler), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 458 kB, Installed size: 3116 kB
<nikkia> there we go
<thoreauputic> nikkia: aha - didn't know gcc4 was in hoary!
<nikkia> thoreauputic: its been in there ages
<dazjorz> haha
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm sure it has - I just didn't know, so thanks :)
<dazjorz> btw. PHP is testing, its at 480 of 728
<dazjorz> hey what ASCII sign is ^M
<dazjorz> what does it do
<dazjorz> he, wat doet die stoeptegel hier
* nikkia shakes her head and stares at dazjorz
<Fraeon> Hmmm...
* dazjorz tells nikkia that that was dutch, because stoeptegel is a dutch word.
<Fraeon> Tuxracer is discontinued but I heard there was a better version of it out there
<nikkia> dazjorz: i was 'commenting' on your silly question about ^M
<Fraeon> I just can't remember what it was called
<dazjorz> allright
<dazjorz> nikkia: I saw it in the less program
<dazjorz> nikkia: So, what sign is it,
<stoeptegel> dazjorz: looking for amu being allive
<dazjorz> nikkia: in the less program, I saw a ^M
<dazjorz> stoeptegel: amu ?
<thoreauputic> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> tuxracer: (3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.61-6.4 (hoary), Packaged size: 498 kB, Installed size: 992 kB
<nikkia> dazjorz: yes, i gathered that the first time you said it
<dazjorz> haha
<dazjorz> i'm gonna install that
<nikkia> a complete picture of why you're banned in #ubuntu is really beginning to form :P
* thoreauputic chuckles
* Fraeon isn't even in ubuntu
<apokryphos> Not half as fun as here :D
<stoeptegel> dazjorz: yes he gave me advise yesterday and i want to report te result...
<dazjorz> stoeptegel: ok
<Fraeon> apokryphos: Yeah, cause I'm not there ;)
<thoreauputic> !seen amu
<ubotu> amu is currently on #kubuntu
<Fraeon> A channel is instantly transformed into a barrelful of laughs when I arrive
<apokryphos> Fraeon: something was missing ;-)
<thoreauputic> there you go
<dazjorz> !tell amu about are-you-there
* thoreauputic ROTFL @ Fraeon 
<dazjorz> try that
<apokryphos> dazjorz: please don't be annoying. If you want to speak to someone ping them, and wait for a response.
<thoreauputic> ;)
<dazjorz> try !tell amu about are-you-there
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Ping them ?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: i.e. do a X: hi, are you there? ...and nothing more.
<Fraeon> thoreauputic just proved my point :>
<dazjorz> apokryphos: when they come back, they won't see that, because it was probably said a looooooooooooooooong time ago
<apokryphos> gah
<dazjorz> :)
<nikkia> dazjorz: some of us use irc clients that popup a notification window on whichever desktop we're working on :P
<dazjorz> Konversation ?
<nikkia> hell no
<dazjorz> Konversation only has the option to popup a window when someone says your name
<dazjorz> which means, even when you're currently looking at it
<nikkia> some of us use real irc clients :P
<apokryphos> you'd have to be gone for *ages* for a message in Kubuntu to no longer show under Konversation
<apokryphos> i.e. a few days
<apokryphos> bugging people repeatedly is going to be annoying, not more else.
<apokryphos> nikkia: some of us use aesthetically pleasing ones, too :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: the one i use is just as pleasing, depending on theme in use
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<Fraeon> FemaleDogX <3
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> bitchx :/
<nikkia> kvirc heart 
<nikkia> no crappy <3 icon needed here :P
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> xchat is better than konversation !
<Fraeon> It would be...if it were done on QT ;>
<jpatrick> what does that <3 mean?
<Fraeon> jpatrick: less than three
<nikkia> thoreauputic: ubotu's 'wars' are rarely convincing, he always chooses something like that, or 'vi is better than edlin' :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: true enough ;)
<nikkia> i bet if you tell him to start a browser war, he uses 'firefox is better than telnet port 80' :P
<Xorlev> nikkia: Not everyone has that character :P
<thoreauputic> hahah
<Fraeon> !start a browser war
<ubotu> Fraeon: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: what's wrong with telnet? /me ducks and runs
<Xorlev> jpatrick: Either less than three, or a crude heart :P
<thoreauputic> :D
<nikkia> thoreauputic: as a debug tool, not much, tbh
<jpatrick> okay
<Xorlev> telnet...eeevil.
<Xorlev> Why use insecure telnet, when you can use SSH?
<nikkia> Xorlev: because ssh'ing to port 80 doesn't yield much
<nikkia> Xorlev: context of the conversation is everything!
<Xorlev> :P
<Xorlev> Telnet can be useful too at times I admit.
<nikkia> Xorlev: its a great debugging tool, i don't install telnetd anymore tho
<Xorlev> Correction then, telnetd is evil :P
<thoreauputic> !start a browser war
<ubotu> lynx  is way better than  mozilla  !
<nikkia> heh
<Xorlev> OMGWTFBBQ! Mozilla is so totally better than Pepsi!
<thoreauputic> feel free to edit the factoid... *g*
<nikkia> oh no, the lilo fanbois have invaded /.
<Xorlev> Pepperjack is much better than Mozilla ^_^
<nikkia> thoreauputic: w3m is better than firefox, now there's one thats actually arguable :)
<thoreauputic> heh
<nikkia> (the 'graphics in an xterm' hack for w3m is genius, IMO)
<Fraeon> Hmmm...there's one thing that I hate in KDE
<Fraeon> The automatic font scaling
<Fraeon> When you switch resolutions
* nikkia contemplates emailing her boss and calling him a slacker :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: definitely
<apokryphos> nikkia: how did the work go? The one you had to do by Friday
<nikkia> apokryphos: he'll be well tanked up by now tho, i bet
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've spent most of today waiting for my bosses changes to the code :P
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: he said he was going to modify the compensation (stuff that deals with money in/out) part for me, so i didn't need to work on it
<chx> how could I tell dhclient not to delete nameserver 127.0.0.1 from resolv.conf?
<nikkia> at midnight last night, he emailed me saying it was 'pretty much done, i'll send it tomorrow'
<nikkia> i'm still waiting :P
<nikkia> chx, there's an undocumented command in /etc/network/interfaces to add a nameserver to the list, i think its dns-nameservers
<apokryphos> slcaker indeed!
<nikkia> chx, failing that, you can switch to a static resolv.conf by telling dhclient not to request the dns values
<chx> nikkia: I think I'd prefer the latter -- do you know what should I write into dhclient.conf ?
<nikkia> (or you can even tell dhclient to prepend items to the list it gets back, i think that IS documented, in the manpage for dhclient.conf
<nikkia> chx, edit the dhclient.conf, and there should be a list of items to request, just remove the one that has dns in it's keyword
<chx> prepend [ option declaration ]  ; <= that one i saw
<chx> prepend nameserver 127.0.0.1?
<nikkia> close
<nikkia> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<chx> ahhhh
<nikkia> apokryphos: i know very well he'll email me the changes at midnight->1am, and expect them integrated tomorrow morning at 9am :P
<chx> nikkia: thanks
<apokryphos> nikkia: what, you need sleep? :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've already said to him that i've made substantial changes to the code that he's altering, and that i plan to hand merge them, i can't just copy his classes over mine
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, i certainly don't 'need' a bank holiday, it'd seem, so needing sleep is probably a stretch of the imagination too :)
<apokryphos> ah, tomorrow? Forgot.
<nikkia> apparently :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you get lieu days or whatever for your BHs?
<nikkia> ahahahhaha, no
<nikkia> officially, i'm 'not working' :)
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> just like how officially, i've had every weekend off since may
<apokryphos> The company sure would get a mighty blow if you left 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: that'd be why when they were saying that they were going to move office, and i kicked up a fuss about how it was a 'kick in the nuts' (just a phrase) as far as i was concerned, he told me 'we'll do ANYTHING to keep you here'
<apokryphos> It all of course makes more sense now, yes. =)
<nikkia> i don't drive, so its important to me that my office is within walking distance
<Fraeon> You shouldn't use the phrase "a kick in the nuts" if you don't have any nuts people can kick to. ;(
<apokryphos> Fraeon: why not?
<nikkia> Fraeon: in that case, i'm sure we can demand back usage of a lot of phrases that men use when they shouldn't :)
<apokryphos> even most English swearwords (or derogatory remarks) are things that are either just weird, or biologically impossible
<apokryphos> s/weird/pleasurable
<nikkia> apokryphos: indeed, i can think of one off the top of my head that fits 'pleasurable' :)
<Fraeon> "fucknuts"?
<apokryphos> ones I won't mention in here :D
<Fraeon> Maybe we should start saying "you bundle of wood!"
<nikkia> Fraeon: that just annoys squirrels
<nikkia> (the nuts one)
<Fraeon> Some may consider me nuts for doing this, but I'm installing IE on Wine
<Fraeon> Again the nuts came up
<nikkia> 'you spend all summer burying the darned things, then some pesky human goes and makes them taste funny!' (and yes, i'm aware that squirrels don't spend much time burying nuts really)
<nikkia> (and i'm also aware that the majority of squirrels around the world don't bury nuts at all :)
<Fraeon> Hmmm...fails at 40%
<jpatrick> apokryphos: is there any way of moving KXDocker to the top of the screen?
<Fraeon> What are all the addons people use to get those Mac desktops on KDE?
<Fraeon> KXDocker is one, I heard some use Karamba...
<Fraeon> But what else?
<Fraeon> Oh, and now I can browse the web with IE like 90% of the people
<Fraeon> Although I only installed it because a program I need to run on wine needs it
<jpatrick> I like KXDocker coz it's fast
<apokryphos> jpatrick: no, I don't think you can. Docks are pretty much always at the bottom
<jpatrick> Noooo!!
<apokryphos> I've only ever used it briefly though; I'd have to try it again to be sure.
<apokryphos> Fraeon: karamba is good for many things
<jpatrick> There's an option to move it but it's greyed out >:(
<Blissex> Fraeon: have you got unlimited memory and CPU to spare? then go ahead and ask in #KDE about EYE CANDY! :_)
<Tm_T> don't do it
<Fraeon> If I had that to spare, I'd be using Vista Beta 1
<apokryphos> Blissex: it's not that bad, really :D. Though it's pretty bad
<jpatrick> Vista :P
<Tm_T> I keep noose ready for everyone who's asking eyecandy
<jpatrick> apokryphos: why what would happen?
<apokryphos> Blissex: doing 30 or so dcop calls a second used to bring at least SK 0.6 (hope I'm remembering the versions here) to its knees
<apokryphos> jpatrick: SK was/is notorious for being CPU-intensive
<Blissex> apokryphos: you need to try transparency and shadows then :-)
<apokryphos> Blissex: tried; though doesn't seem to work with current Xorg
<apokryphos> annoying, because I wanted to try transparency with just windecs to see how it ran. 
<Blissex> apokryphos: and perhaps use E 0.17 instead of KWin :-)
<Blissex> apokryphos: they seem to work here... With KDE 3.4.2, but amazingly slowly (I haven't installed thw accel driver).
<apokryphos> erm, 0.36 not 0.6
<apokryphos> Blissex: I haven't even tried it without the accel driver :P
* nikkia bangs apokryphos on the head with a copy of NeXTstep :P
<apokryphos> not that I would; I'd imagine it'd be very slow. I hope this issue becoems fixed eventually in Breezy (it's still currently broken)
* apokryphos wonders what nikkia's on about 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: NeXTstep invented the concept of the dock... and it's dock was .... on the right hand side
<apokryphos> hah
<apokryphos> KDE's old QuickLaunch was actually a semi-dock. 
<apokryphos> though I do actually prefer the new hover-over affect (some hate it with passion)
<nikkia> apokryphos: see: http://www120.pair.com/mccarthy/nextstep/intro.htmld/desktop1.gif
<apokryphos> unfortunate for them; the idea is used much more in kicker in 3.5
<nikkia> (there's actually 2 docks there, in fairness)
<apokryphos> ah, I see.
<riddlebox> is kubuntu the most up to date debian distro?
<apokryphos> riddlebox: it's the quickest-kde-updating debian-based distro, if that's what you're asking.
<nikkia> riddle, depends if there's been a knoppix release recently
<riddlebox> can you still use the debian repositories then? or does kubuntu/ubuntu have their own?
<apokryphos> it has its  own
<nikkia> [k] ubuntu have their own
<riddlebox> so are all the packages that are in debian's repositories available then
<apokryphos> nikkia: read the latest dot article? Shuttleworth doing a talk at aKademy :D. I found that pretty cool
<nikkia> it would be nice if the packages were more debian-compatible, but that'd probably mean being stuck with Xfree :)
<apokryphos> riddlebox: pretty much
<riddlebox> hrmm thanks
<nikkia> apokryphos: of course not, i only ever read it when you twist my arm into it :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: why not -- it's interesting, really! I guess only if you're interested in the world of kde
<apokryphos> though it seems to be down again... great.
<nikkia> apokryphos: *shrug* its just not something i read on my own volition, don't know why
<nikkia> i usually find it interesting when i get there, however
<nikkia> except tonight, cos its not loading :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: you're more interested in non-DE related stuff; 'cos you're among the old fogies :D
<nikkia> among?
<nikkia> i'm working to enslave them and make them my army of the undead to do my bidding!
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I resemble that remark! :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: you're not alone, yes!
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: you do? But you like fluxbox :D
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I'm definitely an old fogie...
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<nikkia> real old fogies use fvwm and bemoan the fact it isn't 'fast' anymore :P
<apokryphos> didn't mean old, age-wise. nikkia here is pretty young; I meant in the world of Linux -- she's been w/ith it for some time 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm not that young :/
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, you are :P
<nikkia> balls!
<nikkia> 6 minutes left on an auction and the price just shot up
* apokryphos feels inclined to scream "willies"
<apokryphos> nikkia: always the way
<thoreauputic> nikkia: actually real old fogies reminisce about IBM 360s , punch cards and PDP-11 s ;-)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: Mmmmm, 36-bit goodness
<nikkia> TOPS-20 beats all!
<apokryphos> real, real old fogies reminisce about the good ol' calculator
<apokryphos> pascal-style
<nikkia> altho VMS comes close
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: calculators? whatever happened to slide rules ?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: besides, i tend to find that DEC-based old fogies pretty much evenly divide between PDP-8 weenies and PDP-11 fans :)
<apokryphos> if you ask me, I still prefer the Abacus... don't know why these yougins are comin' out with all this other stuff
<apokryphos> no need
<nikkia> altho the PDP-10 is better than them both, but we have less loving :(
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: abacus? You were lucky... we had to count toes and fingers in my day!
<apokryphos> hehe
<EasterSunshine> apokryphos: were you the dude that said you installed ubuntu on someone's comp, with an ssh server and remote desktop server?
<apokryphos> no
<nikkia> thoreauputic: and used base-12 ? *gd&r*
<EasterSunshine> oh
* thoreauputic bangs some rocks together to start a fire
<apokryphos> sticks with leaves does the job just fine
<apokryphos> freakin' stone age
<thoreauputic> nikkia: base twelve *and* base twenty - not to mention base 21 for Guineas !
<Tm_T> :/
<jpatrick> :\
<nikkia> so you admit you have 12 fingers and 12 toes ? :)
<apokryphos> :|
<thoreauputic> nikkia: pounds, shillings and pence!
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I prefer not to check my toes these days - not a pretty sight ;p
<Blissex> nikkia: I used to love Twenex
<nikkia> Blissex: we all did
<Blissex> nikkia: user space paging and all that -- I could cry :-)
<nikkia> Blissex: only the heathens liked TOPS-10
<nikkia> Blissex: and lets not mention those godless druids and their 8/11s
<Tm_T> wtf
<Blissex> nikkia: 11s had their own reason to exist, for the poor masses.
<nikkia> blissex, indeed
<Blissex> nikkia: I keep a photo of my favourite 11/34 running 2.9BSD framed on the stand next to my bed :-)
<nikkia> Blissex: i never had favorites, just a nice big cluster
<jpatrick> anyone here know how Katapult works?
<nikkia> Blissex: mostly VAXen, but there were a handful of PDPs in there
<thoreauputic> heh - *nothing* has happened in #ubuntu-devel for over an hour - that's some kind of record
<apokryphos> they must all be at aKademy :D
<Tm_T> hoh
<Tm_T> =)
<nikkia> Blissex: i always found that you could tell dedicated VAXen/PDP system admins by 1) how much their total annnual license for the OS was, 2) how low a number their DECnet was :)
<nikkia> we were on spur 8 with a vendor ID of 3, iirc
<nikkia> (which means were were the 3rd UK company to sign up for DECnet :)
<penguinboy> hey hey hey
<penguinboy> anyone here?
<Tm_T> never
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> a question......games is not showing up in my K Menu.....how can I add it?
<Tm_T> yeah, keep using "lol" and I'll stick it right back to your arse
<penguinboy> oh yeah????
<Caedmon> Got a bit of an issue.. When KDE started up, it said sound couldn't run because /dev/dsp didn't exist.. Any clue how I could fix this?
<Tm_T> Caedmon: uhm, nice
<penguinboy> wanna tackle the K Menu prob????
<NigeyUK> penguinboy, what games?
<penguinboy> a question......games is not showing up in my K Menu.....how can I add it?
<penguinboy> the games catefory
<NigeyUK> you installed the games package from kynaptic ?
<penguinboy> like graphics, internet, multimedia, office, system
<Tm_T> penguinboy: try kappfinder
<penguinboy> thanks Tm_T....kappfinder worked great!!!
<Caedmon> No ideas on why /dev/dsp doesn't exist, or how I could fix my sound issue?
<Tm_T> np
<NigeyUK> Caedmon, what soundcard ?
<Caedmon> SB Audigy 2
<NigeyUK> ah.. www.ubuntuforums.org theres a big sticky there related to the audigy 2
<Caedmon> Aha
#kubuntu 2005-09-03
<sobersabre> hi is breezy usable ?
<sobersabre> shall i try and work with it ?
<NigeyUK> depends what you mean by useable
<sobersabre> I want to: gcc, gdb,vi and maybe qt+gtk programming.
<sobersabre> i work with X UI, not console.
<ctw> Hi! Has any of you recently aquired a laptop that you're really happy with (running Kubuntu)?
<NigeyUK> well if ya not gonna mind some possible bugs and instability .. id say give it a go. but for a production system id say hold off till october
<sobersabre> ctw, I do have a laptop I am happy with
<sobersabre> It has only 2 devices not functioning properly under linux: card reader and CPU
<ctw> CPU?
<ctw> you mean throttling?
<pax> ctw search the wiki for 'laptop' you'll find a huge list
<sobersabre> yep, it has a CPU that is allowing step frequency scaling under windows only
<ctw> I know about the wiki
<ctw> And the linux-laptop site
<sobersabre> ctw, good for you.
<sobersabre> and the card reader is a documented TI card reader for SD and XD cards, I have the specs, but don't have any time to write a driver :(
<ctw> I have some specific needs and the info on the wiki is not always complete, so I'm looking for some experiences here
<sobersabre> ctw, what are your "some specific needs" ?
<ctw> that's too bad ... having a usable card reader would be great
<sobersabre> ctw, there are usable, but mine isn't :(
<sobersabre> and I don't care.
<sobersabre> I can read SDs with a PocketPC.
<sobersabre> :))))
<ctw> well for one, I'd really like fully supported OpenGL and 3d acceleration 
<sobersabre> ctw, mine only gives 90 FPS
<ctw> I'd like suspend to disk and if possible also suspend to ram to work
<sobersabre> If you need more, you should probably have a non shared memory card.
<ctw> I'd like a wide-screen
<sobersabre> hehe
<sobersabre> ctw, I think you should go for Sony.
<pax> sobersabre: breezy colony 3 CD is one way to find out if it's for ya ;-)
<ctw> I've heard that Nvida is the card to get
<sobersabre> it is rather expensive.
<ctw> I've looked at some sonys ... they don't seem much more expensive than the rest
<sobersabre> ctw, there are several cards around, depends on laptop manufacturer.
<sobersabre> ctw, "the rest" is apple ?!?!
<sobersabre> sony & Toshiba are the most expensive
<sobersabre> among PC notebooks
<sobersabre> but Sony are worth it.
<sobersabre> good display, durable blabla, supported well.
<ctw> do you have good experiences with sony
<sobersabre> (VAIO)
<ctw> that's good to hear
<sobersabre> I don't but many friends do.
<ctw> I've heard their batteries were crap, but that may have changed
<ctw> any models in particular?
<sobersabre> and, if IBM and Sony  have special entry points in GNOME & KDE menus - it is not because of crappy linux support.
<sobersabre> as about the batteries, you're right.
<ctw> do they not last long?
<sobersabre> but: you will anyway have to get several spares - if you want to use the laptop on the road.
<sobersabre> "long" 
<sobersabre> 2 hours I think
<sobersabre> it's less than advertized, but
<sobersabre> they have wifi, so it is hard to estimate power consumption in wifi situation (unless wifi is turned off)
<ctw> do you know if CPU throttling works on Sony's ... otherwise the batteries will last even less long
<sobersabre> ctw, It depends on the CPU model!
<sobersabre> e.g. i use LG-LS50A, it has a celeron mobile CPU, which isn't throtting with linux.
<sobersabre> but there are other LG models that use other CPU, so they will support it.
<sobersabre> I just found this part - not ccritical.
<sobersabre> anyway, ctw, if you have much time simply create a laptop hardware support table and go with it to the specific models.
<sobersabre> I must leave. 
<ctw> ok, thanks for the help
<sobersabre> pax, any links ? what is "breezy colony" ?
<pax> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-3/
<sobersabre> ah, a q. any ubuntu developers are in here ?
<sobersabre> [pax, I'm clicking the torrent] 
<sobersabre> I have a hardware support q.: Is breezy going to be supporting ppc64 machines ?
<sobersabre> namely: JS20 blades... ?
<sobersabre> It would be nice........
<gdh> Ubuntu is a desktop OS :) Stick to debian for servers =)
<EasterSunshine> ubuntu has a server install comparable to debian's
<gdh> Yes, but the whole OS changes every 6 months. That's not a good thing in a production environment.
<gdh> pff
<ttyS0> /usr/include/qt3/qglobal.h:756:21: qconfig.h: No such file or directory  << In what package i can found that header? (qconfig.h)
<gdh> libqt3-mt-dev
<ttyS0> thanks :)
<sobersabre> how often are packages updated/upgraded in breezy now ?
<gdh> to the best of my knowledge, they aren't - freeze happened earlier this month
<ttyS0> dammit - 6900 KB ! :(
<gdh> it's just bugfixes now.
<gdh> ttyS0: You're on dialup?
<ttyS0> gdh, yes. my speed is 1310 B/s :(
<gdh> holy crap..0.
<gdh> how so low?
<ttyS0> bad telephone station (obsolete)
<gdh> ouch
<ttyS0> yuppie - it raised to 1739 ;)
<gdh> ttyS0: You might be amused to know our broadband provider here is increasing the speed on the 1Mbps service to 4Mbps free of charge next month :)
<ttyS0> what can I say - you're lucky guy :)
<ttyS0> ADSL 32/32 costs 30$ here & Dial-up is 10$ :) & what about your ISPs?
<gdh> where is 'here' ?
<gdh> people sell 32kbps ADSL? that's shocking :(
<ttyS0> 'here' is in Uzbekistan :)))))
<gdh> Wow, I couldn't even point to that on a map :)
<ttyS0> many people say same words
<ttyS0> :)
<gdh> You can't move countries? :)
<ttyS0> I can :)
<gdh> For the sake of your sanity I would recommend it :)
<gdh> if it's less than 128kbit, it's not worth the pain ;)
<ttyS0> 128 kbit is like a dream for me :)
<gdh> madness :) and our cable co is now offering 10Mbit service for $65/mo.
<ttyS0> do you live in USA? :)
<gdh> No, UK
<gdh> which has always been quite far behind in broadband terms
<gdh> teh cable co's here have finally started to get their act together
<ttyS0> :)
<pax> why would anyone in their right mind live in the US, everything is illegal.
<gdh> guns aren't :)
<pax> depends how rich you are.
<ttyS0> ;)
<CellarDoor> is anyone here using konversation 0.18 ?
<gdh> CellarDoor: yeh
<CellarDoor> how do you install it (I'm a noob)... 0.16 has gone wierd on me
<gdh> You upgrade to breezy...
<CellarDoor> hmm ok
<gdh> and if you're a noob, then you just wait until breezy is released in October :)
<NigeyUK> im using hoary and mines 0.18 :s
<CellarDoor> I have dependancy issues
<CellarDoor> 0.16 menu's has dissappeared
<CellarDoor> extremely annoying
<ttyS0> btw, I have troubles with kopete - it shows abnormal letters instead of russian nicknames in ICQ.
<CellarDoor> brb
<Fenix> greetings I have a problem when I reshape the resolution of the monitor says to me that there are problems with dcopserver
<Fenix> and 640x400 does not allow to see the greater resolution me in fact despues than give I that error has left in konsola
<Fenix> if there is me agradecere can help with this
<gdh> CellarDoor: press 'ctrl m' ?
<gdh> beh
<CellarDoor> you know what, it shouldn't be so much hassle to upgrade to the latest version of a damned irc client !
<gdh> CellarDoor: press 'ctrl m' ?
<CellarDoor> whoah
<gdh> when you first selected that, it will have popped up a message saying "This will hide the menu bar completely.You can show it again by typing Ctrl+M."
<CellarDoor> ty gdh 
<gdh> you might want to take note of such messages in future :)
<CellarDoor> I never saw it
<CellarDoor> I had a mate around the other night though
<gdh> try it again now? :)
<CellarDoor> he was using it
<CellarDoor> grrr
<gdh> tip: create a disposable account for friends use :)
<CellarDoor> mmm
<gdh> K -> Switch User -> Start New Session :)
<CellarDoor> yeah
<gdh> then use Ctrl-Alt-F7 and F8 to swap between them
<CellarDoor> I shall do that
<Fenix> to that dcopserver. talks about? since I have an error when change the resolution of the monitor and says to me that the error is alli
<gdh> wewt!
<asias> hi,everyone!
<fatejudger> hello
<fatejudger> do you have a question?
<asias> hello,fatejudger.
<apokryphos> hi there
<asias> I am just a new to konversation and kubuntu.
<NeoFax> anyone here have upower and brezzy colony3 working?
<CellarDoor> hi again
<CellarDoor> I'm trying to get translucency going
<CellarDoor> getting crashy dialogue stuff
<CellarDoor> could someone tell me where my x config is so I can edit it ?
<CellarDoor> I'm supposed to add:
<CellarDoor> Section "Extensions"
<CellarDoor>             Option "Composite" "Enable"
<CellarDoor> EndSection
<ttyS0> next question: "../dialogs/select_kpart.h:4:31: kparts/mainwindow.h: No such file or directory" << in what package this could be found
<N17R0> is it save to remove open office ?
<CellarDoor> ?
<CellarDoor> I decided to turn on the new translucentcy stuff in kde
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: /etc/X11
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> xorg.conf I presume ?
<apokryphos> yes
<CellarDoor> :)
<CellarDoor> thanks
<CellarDoor> ok lets see how this goes
<CellarDoor> brb
<fatejudger> whenever I run programs a good number of times it seems that KDE puts them in the KDE menu automaticall
<fatejudger> *automatically
<fatejudger> is there any way to disable that?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: right-click -> configure panel -> layout -> menus
<gdh> sure, 
<gdh> bah
<gdh> beat me to it :)
<apokryphos> =)
<gdh> The other answer is, "This is KDE - of COURSE there's a clickable option for it buried somewhere!"
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I was already in there
<fatejudger> apokryphos: there's an option in there
<fatejudger> apokryphos: but it's set to 0
<fatejudger> apokryphos: The "Maximum Number of Entries of Frequently Used Programs" that is
<apokryphos> then it shouldn't show any
<fatejudger> apokryphos: well it does
<fatejudger> apokryphos: it seems intent on putting Kaffeine in there
<fatejudger> apokryphos: all the time
<fatejudger> apokryphos: it's driving me crazy
<apokryphos> I find that hard to believe :)
<fatejudger> apokryphos: fine, I'll open up Kaffeine a bunch of times, take a screenshot of the menu config and the KDE menu and you'll believe it
<apokryphos> ok, go for it.
<CellarDoor> hmm
<CellarDoor> It's still not working
<CellarDoor> I'm getting this dialogue
<CellarDoor> Composite extension not found
<CellarDoor> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<CellarDoor> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<CellarDoor> Section "Extensions"
<CellarDoor> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<CellarDoor> EndSection
<fatejudger> apokryphos: this isn't fair, it isn't doing it now
<fatejudger> apokryphos: it does it randomly
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I swear, it's happened 4 times now
<CellarDoor> XOrg version isn't a problem
<apokryphos> the current RenderAccel in Xorg has a problem for translucency etc 
<CellarDoor> so its not going to work ?
<apokryphos> probably not
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> I'll turn it off then
<apokryphos> well, it wouldn't give that message if you had set it up properly though
<apokryphos> your X would probably just freeze (because of the current bug)
<CellarDoor> I added a new section to xorg.conf just as it appears above
<apokryphos> you should ideally add more, of course, and not just that
<apokryphos> !composite
<ubotu> rumour has it, composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<CellarDoor> this looks promising
<fatejudger> when I set Kaffeine as my default player to handle a certain file type, it doesn't open up the file
<fatejudger> but if I click on Open With -> Kaffeine
<fatejudger> then it does
<fatejudger> what gives?
<CellarDoor> Kaffeine is a crashy thing :P
<apokryphos> fatejudger: you're not setting it as default properly, most likely
<fatejudger> yeah it does crash a lot
<fatejudger> but Mplayer is the only alternative
<apokryphos> fatejudger: is it at the top of the list with the Open With?
<fatejudger> and it isn't as good
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> it is
<ubotu> kaffeineprob is, like, at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<fatejudger> it looks like it's starting
<fatejudger> but it doesn't
<fatejudger> aha
<fatejudger> the icon is back again
<CellarDoor> you have to wrestle with Kaffeine to get it to let you eject your dvd's too :P
<fatejudger> I told you it would be there
<fatejudger> apokryphos: http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/9383/snapshot13du.png
<fatejudger> apokryphos: see the problem?
<apokryphos> That's something entirely different
<fatejudger> ?
<apokryphos> it's not putting Kaffeine under a seperate sub-section exactly, is it... which the option there in configure panel would do
<fatejudger> well no...
<fatejudger> but it is in that menu
<fatejudger> and it wasn't before
<fatejudger> apokryphos: so how do I get it to stop?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: does kmenuedit definitely not show it there?
<fatejudger> no, it does
<fatejudger> it's in the menu editor
<fatejudger> but when I try and remove it using the menu editor
<fatejudger> and save the changes
<fatejudger> it just comes back again
<fatejudger> like
<fatejudger> I'll open up the menu again
<fatejudger> and there it'll be
<fatejudger> the only way to remove it is to move it to the desktop
<fatejudger> and stick it in the trash binm
<fatejudger> *bin
<CellarDoor> ok lets see how this goes
<CellarDoor> brb
<fatejudger> apokryphos: thought of any other options that might control that behavior?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: you don't have to post a couple words per post, you know ;-). But, re: your question: erm, not really. 
<CellarDoor> still not working
<fatejudger> apokryphos: how could that icon just magically appear though?
<CellarDoor> same dialogue appears
<apokryphos> CellarDoor: do you have an nvidia card, with nvidia etc drivers installed?
<CellarDoor> yes
<apokryphos> the xorg.conf file is definitely saving o.k.?
<CellarDoor> yep
<apokryphos> ok, one sec.
<apokryphos> type xcompmgr
<apokryphos> then, say, transset 0.8 and click on a Window
<CellarDoor> in a console ?
<apokryphos> yes
<CellarDoor> bash: xcompmgr: command not found
<apokryphos> did you not follow those instructions? :)
<CellarDoor> yes
<apokryphos> nope, because if you did then you'd have it
<CellarDoor> I installed xcompmgr
<apokryphos> xcompmgr wouldn't really give you command not found, then
<fatejudger> was the person who wrote KTeaTime extremely high or extremely bored?
<gdh> fatejudger:  :))
<gdh> Tea is a religion to many
<gdh> no false idol either =)
<ubuntu> hi
<fatejudger> lol
<CellarDoor> ok yeah It didn't install first time
<fatejudger> yeah
<CellarDoor> apt wanted me to fix something else first
<CellarDoor> brb
<CellarDoor> still not working
<CellarDoor> xcompmgr is saying "no composite extension"
<CellarDoor> I have added this after the "Module" section
<CellarDoor> Section "Extensions"
<CellarDoor>         Option  "Composite" "Enable"
<CellarDoor> EndSection
<CellarDoor> I dun geddit
<CellarDoor> any suggestions ?
<biro> anyone here? :)
<CellarDoor> sorta
<JeffAMcGee> yes
<biro> hehe
<biro> site doesn't work for me..:( can you explain me how to set a pass for root? i'm new to kubuntu...
<biro> which is the right sudo option?
<JeffAMcGee> which site? 
<CellarDoor> why not just use sudo
<biro> just installed
<CellarDoor> gtg
<JeffAMcGee> In ubuntu, you generaly don't use root
<biro> yes but if i have to do some settings...
<gdh> you use 'sudo' to gain temporary root privs
<biro> it doesn't work
<biro> it shows me sudo options
<gdh> you must be doing something very wrong - it works for thousands of users :)
<JeffAMcGee> if you want to run a command as root such as synaptic, run "sudo synaptic"
<biro> yes, and it asks for a pass
<biro> but i didn't set any pass
<biro> during installation i mean
<JeffAMcGee> type in your user password 
<gdh> You use *YOUR* password
<JeffAMcGee> you didn't?
<gdh> since your user account has 'sudo privileges'
<JeffAMcGee> how do you log in?
<biro> i mean a root pass :)
<JeffAMcGee> type in your user password.
<biro> ok it works
<gdh> exactly, there is no root password. Gosh I have the strangest feeling of deja vu.
<biro> hehe
<gdh> I mean how many windows installations out there have an 'Administrator' account that nobody can remember the password to because the account only gets used very rarely? :)
<gdh> etc.
<gdh> sudo bypasses that problem very elegantly :)
<biro> i see...
<biro> thank you very much
<biro> :)
<gdh> (of course, that problem isn't so common because most windows users give themselves Administrator rights, and then they complain about spyware running as services / at startup...)
<biro> eh.. i know.. i know...
<Cellar|bbs> hehe
<biro> so.. if for example i want to edit source.list as root...
<gdh> just right-click on it and select 'edit... as root'
<gdh> ACtions -> Edit as root
<biro> oh
<biro> it was too simple...
<biro> :P
<gdh> Yup - people already thought of that :)
<gdh> but... 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' works too
<Jeezis> i recommend getting clamav and then going on sourceforge and get the kde frontend for it klamav
<Jeezis> it's quite a nice antivirus suite
<biro> thanks
<biro> i need to sleep a bit :P
<biro> it's really late here
<biro> hehe
<biro> nite all
<knick> how do i put icons on the desktop?
<delltony> hey any kde developers here? if so how in the heck do you get the kde-devel package to install?
<delltony> i get dependences out the rear even after doing an upgrade
<_adam> I keep getting an error whenever I try to install anything via the terminal, someone please pm me so I can paste the error, it's only 3 lines
<_adam> Has something to do with my sources.list
<gdh> 3 lines - paste here..
<_adam> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde342_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_adam> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<_adam> was 3 lines on terminal...sorry
<gdh> =)
<gdh> AMD64 versions of 3.4.2 have not been built
<gdh> only i386
<_adam> It does that with everything, GNOME, or any other apps
<_adam> wait, is it doing that because I run commands like update and whatever, and it tries to update KDE?
<gdh> you need to remove the 342 line from your sources.list
<gdh> then apt-get update again
<gdh> remove "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main"
<_adam> I keep getting problems with KDE, I heard it has problems with 64 bit?
<gdh> as http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php clearly says: These packages are currently only available for i386.
<gdh> i.e. 32-bit only, no 64 bit
<_adam> What's the directory for sources.list again
<gdh> it's /etc/apt
<_adam> Thanks
<_adam> kdesu *what goes here* etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> just browse to the file in konqueror
<gdh> and right click
<_adam> never mind, it's KATE
<gdh> Actions -> edit as root
<_adam> Does anyone here have a 64bit proc. that would share their sources.list with me?
<gdh> heh I'm in the dark ages :)
<_adam> I keep getting lock-ups, can someone help?
<_adam> I get them when I'm online
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to open an initrd?
<gdh> NeoFax: mount -o loop /boot/initrd-blahhhh /mnt/point ?
<gdh> might need ti 'gunzip' it first, perhaps
<NeoFax> gdh: Thanks!  Going to try it now
<NeoFax> gdh: It is missing something.  Mount is asking for a filesystem type
<gdh> try adding -t cramfs  or -t romfs
<taw> hello
<gdh> I can't remember the exact type
<NeoFax> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<NeoFax> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<taw> how do i get java work with firefox ;-) ?
<NeoFax> Now it says wrong fs type
<gdh> hm yeh I see what you mean
<gdh> is this hoary or breezy?
<gdh> what does "uname -a" say?
<NeoFax> gdh: Its breezy colony 3
<gdh> ah k
<gdh> so that uses a gzip compressed initrd
<gdh> I don't understand how those work yet :)
<gdh> when I uncompressed it, I get a cpio archive
<gdh> my brain is too broken right now to investigate that any further
<NeoFax> gdh: Well, long story short.  I am trying to get Usplash to work.  It works fine after everything is booted, which leads me to believe the initrd is messed up and not loading the drivers in the right order.
<gdh> It's all greek to me...
<NeoFax> gdh: Tried the cpio -i initrd but it locked the system
<gdh> I've never used cpio :)
* NeoFax is away: Away at the moment
<Tonka> please teach me to mount a floppy in kubuntu. thanks.
<narg> konsole > mount /mnt/floppy
<narg> ?
<Tonka> thanks so much.
<narg> nps ;)\
<Bags> Hi room. 
<Bags> How does one edit the xorg file? 
<Kuolio> sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Bags> Kuolio, Thanks. 
<ukato> would removing packages via kynaptic be the easiest way to free up disc space
<ilba7r> how can i check if the fans are working on my laptop under ubuntu?
<kalenedrael> you listen to them
<ilba7r> mine does not produce anysound
<kalenedrael> ...
<ilba7r> not under window not under ubuntu
<kalenedrael> you listen carefully
<kalenedrael> either that or the fan doesn't turn on
<kalenedrael> what model of laptop do you have?
<ilba7r> there are no state var that i can look at
<ilba7r> presario 2100 
<kalenedrael> no, there is no state var you can look at
<ilba7r> compaq
<Caedmon> Having problems getting an NTFS drive to mount..  permissions on /media/hdb1 are drwxr-xr-x  when unmounted  but dr-x------- when mounted.. Can't figure out why, and don't have read access.. but I should..  Ideas?
<kalenedrael> hm
<kalenedrael> mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<kalenedrael> note, you have to be root
<Caedmon> How would I add that to fstab?
<ilba7r> caedmon it should be mounted automatically
<Caedmon> s'not
<ilba7r> i think the program is gnome-volume-control
<ilba7r> this will automatically mount any devices you plug in
<ilba7r> sorry its gnome-volume-manager
<Caedmon> hm
<Caedmon> btw, that mount command didn't work.. wrong FS type
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, does the fan *ever* turn on?
<ilba7r> kalenedrael truely i do not know
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, try doing something very CPU-intensive, like compiling a kernel
<ilba7r> and i can not just put my ear on the pc and whatever sound i hear is the fan
<kalenedrael> see if you can hear it turn on
<kalenedrael> usually you can hear it in a quiet room
<ilba7r> no i do not here it
<ilba7r> and thats my problem
<ilba7r> the cpu over heat and the laptop shutdown
<kalenedrael> it did?
<kalenedrael> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<boga> what app will play my .ogg video files?
<kalenedrael> (tells you what the temp is...)
<kalenedrael> boga, xine or mplayer should
<ilba7r> i have a temperature monitor now and under 6% usage 533 mhz reads 50degree
<boga> mplayer does not!
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, 50C? that's somewhat hot
<ilba7r> .ogg i think vlc
<kalenedrael> boga, xine then
<kalenedrael> my proc is currently at 50C
<kalenedrael> er
<kalenedrael> 44C
<ilba7r> ya especially i am not loading the pc
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, do something very CPU-intensive and see how high the temp gets
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, what's the room temp?
<ilba7r> it goes up to around 80
<ilba7r> then my pc shutdown
<ilba7r> room temp is 25
<kalenedrael> i assure you it's not damaging the processor... it's just irritating to have the computer shut down
<ilba7r> especially if you are doing work
<kalenedrael> indeed
<kalenedrael> does the fan turn on in windows?
<ilba7r> i had to rerun too many programs and to recover too many docs
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> does the fan turn on in windows?
<ilba7r> either it never did or it does not produce loud sound
<boga> how can I get realplayer installed?
<ilba7r> its supposed to be smooth
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, you will definitely be able to hear the fan in a quiet room
<ilba7r> but the pc never shutdown in window and i did heavy runs there too
<kalenedrael> you don't need to put your ear against it
<kalenedrael> either that or i want your laptop :)
<ilba7r> lol
<ilba7r> they say amd is supposed to be like that
<Caedmon> Gnome-volume-manager won't start for me.. Possibly because it's KDE installed?
<ilba7r> sorry caedmon i do not know the equivalent for kde
<kalenedrael> well, it's not... my laptop's fan is definitely noticeable
<kalenedrael> Caedmon, what's the error when you try to start it?
<ilba7r> it just automount usb drives for you
<Caedmon> It mounts fine
<Caedmon> but I can't cd into the directory..
<ilba7r> cd as root
<Caedmon> How do I get to root? su doesn't work..  
<ilba7r> or chmod you might try that
<Caedmon> tried chmod
<kalenedrael> chown?
<ilba7r> sudo chmod
<Caedmon> same
<Caedmon> Nothing works.
<Caedmon> dunno why
<ilba7r> sudo -i
<Caedmon> permissions change on it when you mount it too
<ilba7r> will give you a terminal with su privlages
<Caedmon> Aha
<Caedmon> so it works as root
<ilba7r> what is your laptop kalenedrael
<Caedmon> Now how do I make it read accessable for my non-privilaged account
<kalenedrael> um
<kalenedrael> hp zv5460
<ilba7r> /dev/hda1       /windows        vfat    defaults        0       0
<ilba7r> type that in fstab
<ilba7r> it gave me read permission
<Caedmon> ntfs != vfat
<ilba7r> but i do not like write permission
<Caedmon> ntfs drive
<ilba7r> ah ok i have formatted mine with fat
<ilba7r> expect problems with ntfs
<ilba7r> ah hp are notrious for their noise i know
<Caedmon> NTFS read is fine.. It's write that's fubar
<ilba7r> frankly thats why i avoided them did not like the review of noisy running
<ilba7r> kalenedrael ok its running now the fan 
<ilba7r> caedmon you might try ubuntu room. Sorry i have little experience with ntfs and thats why i avoided it
<Caedmon> Confuses me why I have access to this folder as root but not on my unprivilaged account..
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, ok then
<kalenedrael> perhaps your laptop just has really poor thermal design
<kalenedrael> i know mine does :P
<kalenedrael> one fan is always on
<kalenedrael> the other (yes, there are two fans) turns on if the temp gets to 60C
<ilba7r> ah thats a problem with ubuntu not the pc
<ilba7r> i am reading a thread on that right now
<kalenedrael> no, it's a problem with the PC
<kalenedrael> same behavior in windows
<ilba7r> caedmon i believe its the mounting options
<kalenedrael> i believe that the fan is bios controlled
<ilba7r> try the mount line i sent and change vfat
<kalenedrael> anyway the second fan has three speed settings...
<kalenedrael> on, high, and laptop is going to lift off
<ilba7r> lol
<ilba7r> better then being too hot like mine
<kalenedrael> oh, it had some problems with heat
<ilba7r> i can feel the heat from the keyboard
<kalenedrael> i had to send the laptop in to HP for servicing...
<kalenedrael> because i fuxed the bios
<ilba7r> oh and they did not complain that you are running linux not window
<kalenedrael> so they return it, and i turn it on... find that it idles at 50C (!) and when doing something CPU-intensive, jumps to 76C and the fan goes into the 'liftoff' mode
<Caedmon> Still permission denied on the unprivilaged account >_<
<kalenedrael> ilba7r, i removed the HD before sending it to them
<ilba7r> Caedmon what groups the unprivilaged account belong too
<Caedmon> just it's own
<Caedmon> afaik
<kalenedrael> so i discovered that the techs have no clue how to install a CPU heatsink properly
<kalenedrael> i disassembled the laptop and removed the heatsink
<ilba7r> lol
<Caedmon> nope..
<kalenedrael> and found gobs of thermal compound all over it
<kalenedrael> i'm like 'wtf, you idiots' and replaced it with a nice thin layer of AS5
<ilba7r> Caedmon and what is this user privlages?
<Caedmon> adm, admin, scanner lpadmin, plugdev, video, cdrom, floppy, dialout
<Caedmon> is all the groups I'm in
<Caedmon> my bad
<ilba7r> you know something i truely feel it might be a faulty hardware but to try to fix that is a hastle and i do not have time for it now
<Caedmon> hmmm
<ilba7r> Caedmon did you use -R when you chmod
<Caedmon> yup
<ilba7r> i give up
<Caedmon> and you can't chown once it's mounted either
<Caedmon> or chmod
<Caedmon> it's all sorts of weird..
<ilba7r> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<ilba7r> caedmon read that
<ilba7r> sorry but i totally forgot about ubotu
<ilba7r> kalenedrae what is the polling_freq?
<ilba7r> for it is disabled in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM
<kalenedrael> dunno
<kalenedrael> polling is disabled on my laptop too
<ilba7r> i think this is how freq it check temp i will google it
<ilba7r> but the funny thing is my critical temp is 100
<ilba7r> no wonder my pc fires up
<kalenedrael> that's fine
<kalenedrael> really, though... 100C is fine for a bunch of silicon, copper, gold, and aluminum
<kalenedrael> it's just that the proc may not run reliably at 100C, due to thermal noise
<ilba7r> but if polling freq is disabled tht mean it does not sample right
<ilba7r> or there is a daemon to check the temp
<kalenedrael> no, i don't think that is the case
<kalenedrael> my temps get updated rather quickly
<ilba7r> ok thanx kalenedrae will google on then to see whats wrong take care my friend
<ilba7r> i have no files under /proc/acpi/fan does that mean i do not have a fan?
<Millox> is there any deveolper here for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<mindspin> hi, anyone here experienced in customizing access to applications?
<EvanCarroll> How does kubuntu handle utf8, if i remove the indic fonts, will utf8 indian scripts still apear or do utf-8 codepoints map to their own fontset
<badbear> hi
<badbear> i'm a linux newbie
<badbear> i've just installed kubuntu, but i'm having trouble writing to a fat32 partition
<badbear> i've mount it, and umount it, thousand of times
<badbear> but it doesn't give my normal user, privileges to write
<badbear> what can i do?
<EvanCarroll> change the uid
<EvanCarroll> when you mount it add -o uid=000
<badbear> i'm gonna try
<badbear> tnks
<badbear> i have the following
<badbear> mount point uid=000 does not exist
<badbear> my mount cmd is the following
<badbear> mount -t /dev/hda5 /mnt/datos2 -o rw,exec,auto,user uid=000
<badbear> ?
<EvanCarroll> comma,
<EvanCarroll> user,uid=0
<badbear> it display the --help text
<badbear> i think that mean i didn't execute the command, am i right?
<EvanCarroll> ... that means you scrweed up
<EvanCarroll> your -t is wrong
<EvanCarroll> -t specifies fs type
<EvanCarroll> so specify it or remove the t
<badbear> u're right
<badbear> -t vfat
<badbear> it happens the same
<badbear> access denied for my normal user
<badbear> the ls -l of the mnt directory
<badbear> shows the following atributos for the mount point
<badbear> drwxr-xr-x
<badbear> and chmod doesn't work
<badbear> any guess of what can be happening?
<badbear> now, i'm executing the mount cmd, logged as root in the terminal
<badbear> with su cmd
<badbear> the problem its fixed
<badbear> i really don't know what fixed it
<badbear> i mount the device with normal
<badbear> but thanks EvanCarroll
<badbear> :)
<cmvo> Hi! Is there a way to restart the second phase of the kubuntu installation (after the reboot)?
<ilba7r>  /join #ubuntu
<skalpel> what is the default mail client in kubuntu called?
<amu> kmail
<ekimus> hi, anyone knows some documentation about starting kate from the shell with a certain syntax highlighting
<_mindspin> where can I get the Kiosk Environment or Kiosk admintool?
<_mindspin> !info kiosk
<amu> kiosktool it's only in breezy 
<amu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/kiosktool
<nikkia> woo, looks like i get a bit of a rest from work for a couple of hours!
<_mindspin> amu: thanks
<nikkia> mornign apokryphos!
<apokryphos> nikkia: hola!
<nikkia> apokryphos: i get a bit of a rest today, after all!
<apokryphos> nikkia: did your boss send the stuff?
<nikkia> apokryphos: my boss sent me his code changes, i've integrated them all, but he forgot one key function, so i have to wait til he gets home and can send me that :)
<nikkia> and then i upload my fully integrated version to him, and he has to fix a couple of functions he messed up :P
<nikkia> there's something satisfying about pestering your boss to do work on a bank holiday :P
<apokryphos> hehe, excellent. A lot of work?
<apokryphos> Indeed, I'm sure. :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: nah, an hour at the most, in theory, but it means i have nothing to do until he gets home
<apokryphos> what *will* you do? Will life have meaning? ;-)
<nikkia> i say 'in theory' because, he grossly underestimated how convoluted their API is, he's been pestering me about it for the duration of the project saying 'it can't be that hard', last night he emailed me with 'f'ing hell, this is messed up!'
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> For me, well, it feels good to get up late; most other adults seem to have gone out, so it's pretty quiet 8)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: can try the mic now ;-)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: aha! :D
<apokryphos> not sure if it works yet; don't have another app to check it with
<nikkia> hmmm, TargetAlert is a great ff extension! 
<_pete> join #ubuntu
<jatos> hi
<jatos> anyone having problems with universe?
<Chousuke> Holy crap
<Chousuke> I got 50 windows of spam
<Chousuke> thankfully irssi's advanced features allow me to close all those windows in one command .)
<thoreauputic> Chousuke:   /umode +CE to reduce your spam
<Chousuke> I'm not regged 
<Chousuke> nor will I ever register.
<thoreauputic> ah - well then 
<Chousuke> Too much work. :P
<thoreauputic> Chousuke: oh, for a moment I thought you were against it on principle...
<Chousuke> That too.
<Chousuke> Hm
<Chousuke> Perhaps I should just leave freenode :P
<Phantom^^> hmm anyone know of a good rar handling program for kubuntu?
<Bags> Hurro
<Bags> Anyone here have any experience setting up a Ubuntu machine as a ftp server? 
<Bags> Something with a simple and nice GUI ? 
* thoreauputic does a double take at the use of the words "GUI" and "server" in the same sentence
<thoreauputic> ah, well consecutive sentences :)
<thoreauputic> Bags:  I believe pure-ftpd has a GUI called pureadmin
<Bags> thoreauputic: Ok, cool. 
<_mindspin> thoreauputic: do you know an easy way to customize access to programs in kubuntu?
<Bags> thoreauputic: Thanks for that.. 
<thoreauputic> _mindspin: I don't understand the question
<thoreauputic> Bags: you're welcome - you realise that ftp is a very insecure protocol, right?
<_mindspin> I want to create a user who's only able to use open office, thunderbird and firefox
<_mindspin> and some more ... ;-)
<thoreauputic> Bags: passwords not encrypted etc
<thoreauputic> gotta go - see you later, all
<Bags> thoreauputic: Not a problem. 
<apokryphos> Phantom^^: yes, it's called rar
<Mose`> how to extract *.ace files?
<d3cay^> sup every1?
<d3cay^> tryin to install my first theme....
<d3cay^> dl'd it to desktop but cant seem to get it installed
<d3cay^> :(
<d3cay^> this default theme is killin me
<d3cay^> llo
<Phantom^^> hmm i tried apt-get rar
<Phantom^^> and it did not like it
<apokryphos> Phantom^^: ark should support rars, I believe, if the appropriate things are installed
<Phantom^^> thnaks apokryphos 
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Kubuntu Official Help Channel | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<NigeyUK> ya'll staying this time? lol
<Fraeon> Hmmmm...can't get apache to run python scripts :/
<Fraeon> I installed the libapache2-python package...am I supposed to do something else as well?
<apokryphos> Fraeon: only thing I can really think of is: restart apache
<apokryphos> nikkia: hey; there was a talk on Firefox Qt at aKademy; there's a transcript available if you wanna see it...
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh?
<apokryphos> nikkia: links from the dot, of course :P. http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Talks%20%40%20aKademy%202005
<apokryphos> Watched the whole of Shuttleworth's speech; there's a video. It was pretty interesting
<apokryphos> he starts off by saying, "I was asked to talk about [K] ubuntu, but I'm actually going to just talk about collaboration". :D
<Fraeon> pache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.1.3 Python/2.4.1 PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4.1 Server at localhost.localdomain Port 80
<Fraeon> I see that below it all, but when I try to run the scripts, it tries to download them instead of running them
<apokryphos> nikkia: though, I never actually knew that Konqueror always planned (or did, some time ago) on having Gecko as another alternate in Konqueror
<Fraeon> There must be something obvious I'm missing
<apokryphos> did you restart apache?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, i remember it being thrown around in the early days of gecko
<Fraeon> apokryphos: unless "apache2 -k restart" does something else than restart the thing, then yes, I did. :P
<nikkia> argh
<apokryphos> nikkia: what I found more interesting (which I just found out) is that safari developers were actually more experienced with Gecko (and inclined to gnome), but went for KHTML :D
<NigeyUK> if it trying to download them it might just be the mimetype isnt setup for python ?
<Fraeon> Hmm? And how do I set it up? Sorry, new to setting up webservers here.
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats because the 'safari developers' were actually that guy that ported firefox to macosx (and called it Camino)
<NigeyUK> err not sure what file apache2 stores mime-types in .. rarely use it .. it's normally  in /usr/local/apache/conf
<apokryphos> heard of it, yes.
<nikkia> NigeyUK: it'd be /etc/apache[2] /mime-types, iirc, but!....
<nikkia> apache can run sandboxed, in which case, it probably needs a copy in its chroot
<NigeyUK> ahh i see
<nikkia> i'm constantly forgetting to update the /etc files for my postfix install :)
<NigeyUK> lol
<nikkia> ie, i get warnings that /etc/hosts is different from {postfix's-chroot-jail}/etc/hosts
<NigeyUK> tut tut :p
<Fraeon> Oh..ferchrissake
<Fraeon> I give up for now
<Pie-maker> anyone happen to know a program for linux that can convert images to text.?
<Pie-maker> I want to take screens and then use that program to extract the text rather than me having to type it out
<sproingie> OCR apps might do it.  nothing general purpose
<amu> maybe convert? 
<Pie-maker> that's what I'm looking for, an ocr program
<mornfall> moo
<gdh> Yes, I heard that rumour.
<apokryphos> apt-get moo 8)
<gdh> heh :) I see aptitude explicitly does not have super-cow powers :)
<apokryphos> not yet, anyway; I hear some employees are being hired to rectify the situation
<apokryphos> %whois Pyre 
<Pyre> I'll tell you who Pyre is. Pyre (aka A hyper-intelligent shade of blue) is connected to this server and is currently in #kubuntu. They have been idle for 0 minutes, 93 seconds.
<apokryphos> he crashes on the current server for some things; think there's a dated python version on the server :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: kdelook is the one good feature, which doesn't work I think
<apokryphos> %kdelook knifty
<Pyre> MKUltra with Optional Knifty-like Buttons - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25375&amp;PHPSESSID=1dc94e3e22ad9855ba24a14173794c98
<Pyre> link - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25375&amp;PHPSESSID=1dc94e3e22ad9855ba24a14173794c98
<Pyre> Crystal-GL Knifty - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19196&amp;PHPSESSID=1dc94e3e22ad9855ba24a14173794c98
<nikkia> heh
<apokryphos> ohh, yes it does :D. Maybe they updated python or something.
<gdh> Pyre (aka A hyper-intelligent shade of blue) ? I thought that was the Hooloovoo from Hitchhikers...
<apokryphos> d'oh
<apokryphos> gdh: indeed, it is. :)
<apokryphos> %anagram apokryphos
<apokryphos> gah
* nikkia plays spot the bugs
<apokryphos> anagram still not working; useless!
<gdh> apokryphos: I just love the phrase 'refracted into a prism especially for the occasion' :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: anyway, given that a pyre is a large burning thing, the name fits :P
<Tm_T> hi kids
<apokryphos> gdh: so many great ones; he has a way with words. I remember "the ships hung in the sky in much the same way that bricks don't"
<gdh> Yes yes :))
<apokryphos> from a randon quote somewhere; not sure where it's from actually :/
<apokryphos> Tm_T: hi dad
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, probably 8)
<apokryphos> nikkia: torrent downloading at 460! New record.
<nikkia> i had 700KB/s earlier
<apokryphos> this one's fluctuating higher a bit; if I was lazy enough I'd watch it to see a greater record :P. Still, I'm not complaining. Good stuff.
<apokryphos> only 19 peers, too; I've had 100+ many times and still got >50
<nikkia> not really dl'ing anything atm
<nikkia> just padding my ratio on the 2 private sites i'm on, so i have some slack for next time i do need something
<nikkia> up to 10GB over ratio on one site, 5GB over on the other :)
<mornfall> private sites eh
<mornfall> is that like private parts?
<nikkia> mornfall: no
<apokryphos> I used to work up my azureus stats a bit, but always obliterated after other installs etc. I figure I've reached at least 130+ gig upload so far.
<mornfall> wth is azureus
<nikkia> apokryphos: these ratios are stored server side, which is how private sites normally enforce ratios :)
<apokryphos> KTorrent seems to only keep stats for the current session, but hey.
<apokryphos> azureus (1)          - Java BitTorrent client
<mornfall> not heh
<mornfall> s/not //
<mornfall> btlaunchmanycurses ;-)
<nikkia> gah, i'm bored :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: loads of entertainment on http://something.com
<apokryphos> ok, it wants the www
* apokryphos goes off to grab lunch
<nikkia> apokryphos: lunch? at 5:15pm ?
<Fraeon> Hrmmm...Krita crashes on startup every time and deleting its settings file(kritarc) doesn't seem to do the trick
<Tm_T> sounds like Krita
<scto> hi @all
<jjesse> hello scto
<Luen> hello
<fromoze> tenshiKur0: Hi are you japanese? Some problems here about the Kana input on kde
<Luen> sonna
<Luen> ojyama shimasu
<Luen> qt aplications de nihongo kakimasen dakedo GTK no aplications dekiru 
<Luen> doshitara ii daro
<MarcC> 3.4.2 available for i386...will it work for 686 kernels?
<Tm_T> yup
<MarcC> thanks
<Tm_T> ofcourse =)
<MarcC> so what *won't* it work for...macs?
<fromoze> 686 and i386 are both x86
<fromoze> macs is ppc
<fromoze> and amd64 is x86_64
<MarcC> These packages are currently only available for i386.
<MarcC> (says kubuntu.org)
<fromoze> is true
<MarcC> so that should work, right?
<fromoze> for a 686 yes
<MarcC> okay, thanks.
<fromoze> non for ppc
<MarcC> so when I hear i386, I should think x86? That doesn't really make sense to me. Seems opposite should be true.
<Blissex> MarcC: lower numbered x86 have less special features than higher numbered ones.
* MarcC shrugs and updates his machine
<MarcC> thanks Blissex.
<MarcC> I was just a little confused.
<Blissex> MarcC: so code compiled on 386 will run on any higher generation processor
<MarcC> ah, ok.
<Blissex> 386 is the least common denominator of all x86 variants.
<MarcC> ok, that's good to know.
<Blissex> but in practice nowadays 686 is also the lowest common denominator one can find -- 486 and 586 (Pentium) are hard to find.
<MarcC> right.
<Blissex> and 686 code will run on any recent AMD or Intel CPU (not necessarily every VIA one IIRC).
<MarcC> so should I remove the 3.4.1 source when I paste the 3.4.2 address into sources.list?
<Blissex> MarcC: well, it does not matter really, but you might as well.
<MarcC> cool, I did it.
<dazjorz> argh
<dazjorz> ##php is becoming shitty now
<jpowers> #!#dcore
<jpowers> gah
<stoeptegel> amu?
<Cylla> Is it possible to edit the network settings from the System menu? It states that I must have root access to modify them and I should press the Administrator Mode button. I have yet to be able to find it.
<dazjorz> is there a eDonkey client for Linux ?
<dazjorz> something like eMule ?
<dazjorz> uhh hello ?
<dazjorz> some eDonkey client for Linux like eMule ?
<gdh> dazjorz: 'aMule' ? :)
<dazjorz> serious ?
<dazjorz> I see LMule
<dazjorz> yeh... aptitude shows an amule
<dazjorz> amule == lmule
<dazjorz> thats what aptitude says
<dazjorz>  Formerly know as lmule.
<dazjorz> ^^
<NigeyUK> is there any way to change Flash font settings ?
<_StarScream> NigeyUK, not usually...the fonts are set within the .swf
<_StarScream> flashplayer under linux will attempt to do font substitution
<_StarScream> if the font isn't available
<NigeyUK> thats what i thought but they all come up the same font and it's tiny
<NigeyUK> hm, ill have to try and change the default somehow
<_StarScream> hmm well i'm on PPC so i don't have flash, but my linux box at work doesn't seem to have that problem
<_StarScream> and i run  at 1600x1200
<NigeyUK> odd
<ManLord> help please: how to make a textfile "runnable" in kde? how to run it?
<jpatrick> ManLord: have you set it as executable?
<ManLord> how?
<jpatrick> right click -> properites
<jpatrick> properties*
<ManLord> ok check, do i have to start the file with some kind of prefix?
<jpatrick> :/
<pentax> hola quien me dice como instalar los plugins todo con respcto alos mp3 y ver peliculas!!!!!!!!
<jpatrick> pentax: #kubuntu-es
<pentax> oka vale tio
<d3cay^> sup peeps
<d3cay^> any1 familiar with gkrellm?
<NigeyUK> used it a bit
<d3cay^> tryin to figure out how to get it installed.....
<d3cay^> lol
<NigeyUK> ohh
<d3cay^> have any idea what the command would be?
<NigeyUK> is it not in apt? ive not even tried yet, its on my list though lol
<d3cay^> i have no clue NigeyUK .. im a ubern00b atm...
<NigeyUK> try this in konsole
<NigeyUK> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<NigeyUK> ah it is there, that command should get it fine for ya
<_StarScream> gkrellm is gtk no?
<d3cay^> esher: couldnt find package gkrellm
<d3cay^> :(
<NigeyUK> yer, but ive had it running fine in kde before
<_StarScream> d3cay^, do you have universe in apt?
<d3cay^> NigeyUK: *
<d3cay^> ummmmm
<NigeyUK> i do yer
<d3cay^> _StarScream:  i have no clue
<d3cay^> universe in apt?
<_StarScream> d3cay^, check out the ubuntu wikki for apt
<d3cay^> where would i do that _StarScream ?
<_StarScream> d3cay^, on the ubuntu website...there is a link on kubuntu.org
<d3cay^> k
<d3cay^> brb
<d3cay^> lookin
<_StarScream> it will give you info on how apt works
<_StarScream> and the different repositories
<d3cay^> nice
<pentax> how install winnig eleven 8 in linux???
<narg> whee.... eric3 segfaults on startup!
<jpatrick> Can anyone explain to me how to Cervisia to work right?
<pentax> and winex o cedega?
<jpatrick> wb ManLord 
<ManLord> ?
<jpatrick> ?
<ManLord> jpatrick: how to run the script without opening terminal and write ./filename?
<ManLord> like in gnome, u select run on the  dialog box
<narg> pentax: For one, woah, spanglish :p For two, what is winning 11 8?
<narg> manlord alt+f2
<humbe> hola
<jpatrick> humbe: #kubuntu-es
<Phantom^^> whats a standard dvd video player for linux ?
<humbe> sorry
<humbe> jejeje
<narg> Phantom: Mplayer, kaffiene, kvlc?
<pentax> kubuntu-es no hay casi nadie tio
<humbe> voy para all
<Phantom^^> hmmm
<Phantom^^> seems that kaffiene does not have the dvd plug in or something 
<pentax> pero integremos mas amigos para lla a kubuntu-es los
<narg> install the pacakge w32codecs
<narg> which is in multiverse I believe
<Phantom^^> ok
<narg> that lets you play most codecs, wma, dvd, mp3, etc
<Phantom^^> ok
<narg> Phantom: Beware, kaffien isnt known for stability :)
<narg> kaffiene*
<Phantom^^> hmm
<Phantom^^> i tryed apt-get install w32codecs
<Phantom^^> and it did not work :(
<humbe> hello again
<jpowers> Phantom^^: did you enable multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<narg> do apt-cache search w32codecs
<narg> and see if it turns up
<gdh> I thought w32codecs was a marillat-only thing.
<jpowers> ah
<jpowers> that's right
<narg> peer, its in multiverse too I think. Ill check
<narg> its in backports at least ;)
<Phantom^^> hmm well i look in kynaptic and i have a few things saying universe next to them
<Phantom^^> so i guess i have it enables
<Phantom^^> d
<humbe> gdh i think so
<narg> Phantom: Add: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<narg> to /etc/apt/sources.list
<narg> To get w32codecs
<narg> among other things :)
<narg> work for ya Phantom?
<Phantom^^> hmm not i added the line to sources.list
<Phantom^^> but i still cannot 
<Phantom^^> get the package
<narg> did you apt-get update?
<Phantom^^> yeah
<Phantom^^> are there anymore of those " lines " i can put into sources.list ?
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> can anyone tell me how to install debian packages made for ubuntu?
<Phantom^^> apt-get install ?
<_jeff> ok ill try it
<_jeff> im trying to install kmess
<humbe> or aptitude instal
<narg> phantom, join #phantom quick
<Phantom^^> hehe narg i jsut did apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phantom^^> with all those new sources
<Phantom^^> its going nuts lol
<Phantom^^> i hope i dont kill anything
<narg> i doubt you will
<Phantom^^> i think its upgrading kde to like the bleeding edge 
<narg> to 3.4.2
<narg> newest stable
<Phantom^^> ahh ok
<Phantom^^> out of interest those lines you have commented out? if i were to un comment them would that make me update to the developement version ?
<narg> hrmm
<narg> the deb-src is for downloading src
<narg> source
<narg> but I dont, so it just more update time
<narg> the other commented deb I'm not sure why its commented
<narg> ;P
<Phantom^^> should i un comment them 
<narg> nah
<narg> I think they'll just error when you update
<narg> if you want more up to date, run breezy
<narg> which I do on another partition, but X doesnt work atm :p
<Phantom^^> lol ok
<Phantom^^> i think i have gone as far as i dare
<narg> heh
<narg> this will get you a nice update to date system for now
<Phantom^^> yay
<_mike> hi, i was wondering how to set up shadows and translucency in KDE 3.4
<narg> needs to be enabled in xorg.conf
<_mike> how would i go abouts doing that?
<narg> then you can do in kcontrol > window > transparancy and shadow
<_mike> i dont have kcontrol
<narg> yes you do
<narg> kmenu > System Settings
<_mike> konqueror control panel?
<_mike> i dont see any system settings
<Phantom^^> brb
<narg> your running kubuntu, no?
<_mike> ubuntu with KDE
<narg> close enough
<narg> Kmenu, then you should see control center or system settings
<narg> or something
<narg> it should be close the bottom
<_mike> ok im in settings
<_mike> appearance and themes?
<_mike> desktop?
<narg> umm
<_mike> wait
<stoeptegel> in kubuntu-live my harddisks aren't showing up but in knoppix they do. ?
<narg> desktop > window behavoir > translucency
<narg> just a default settings stoeptegel.
<narg> Does the livecd have System menu on the kicker?
<_mike> Translucency support is new and may cause problems
<_mike> including crashes (sometimes the translucency engine, seldom even X).
<_mike> do i enable anyway?
<narg> _mike: Yup. Its not all the bad for crashing though
<narg> but it is a risk
<narg> if you are willing to put up with a crash or two. If it gets bad, disable it.
<stoeptegel> and kubuntu-live give me artifacts at random times (also tried 5.04.5 and daily build, same prob4 for daily and 5.04.5 i368 didn't boot :( )
<_mike> ok
<narg> stoeptegel:  artifacts
<narg> ?
<_mike> umm i enabled it but i dont see any shadows
<Phantom^^> narg, i want to reinstall kaffeine but apt is trying to get me to put a cd in when i want to download it. How do i force it to get the latest version of the net ?
<narg> because its not enabled in xorg.conf mike. Im looking up with to put in there atm
<_mike> look on www.kde-apps.org for it
<narg> Phantom^^: comment out the cd entries.
<stoeptegel> narg: yeah i dunno how to descripe else... it give me tampered content and a non aaccessible system
<Phantom^^> ahhh ok
<_mike> ok thanks narg
<Phantom^^> narg i don't think there are any.
<_mike> ok im back, sorry, accidentally closed window
<narg> stoeptegel: hrm.
<stoeptegel> i already spoke to amu about this, and tried latest build but that gave me the same probs
<Phantom^^> no my bad there are
<narg> mike: add this to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<narg> Section "Extensions"
<narg>     Option "Composite" "Enable"
<narg> EndSection
<narg> at the bottom
<narg> So, like describe the biggest problem (trying to figure out whats wrong :p)
<narg> mike: Your using an nvidia card, no?
<Jatos> hi
<_mike> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<_mike> i have no idea narg
<_mike> im on a laptop
<narg> _mike: sudo edit it :)
<narg> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_mike> narg, how would i do that
<narg> for nano, which is a simple program
<Jatos> -anyone here used any of the "other" guis like floxbox
<narg> do that from konsole
<_mike> ok im in the nano editing thingy
<_mike> now wut
<narg> _mike: This need alot of power btw. If you think you have a weak graphics card, don't bother.
<narg> go to the bottom
<narg> with the arrow keys
<ElementalSilver> Greetings everyone, I'm here to exploit people for help =P
<Tm_T> wtf
<narg> then select the stuff I pasted above, then go to konsole and middle click at the bottom
<Tm_T> noooooo
<narg> it should paste it
<_mike> umm nothing showed up in konsole, just the nano editor
<narg> Wtf, who let color get turned on :/
<narg> _mike: hrm
<Tm_T> 1) leave that red colour
<Tm_T> 2) don't exploit me or I explode you
<narg> _mike: what did you type?
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<ElementalSilver> It was a joke -.-
<ElementalSilver> And sorry about the red color. Using Trillian
<_mike> exactly wut u sed to type
<ElementalSilver> Is it black now?
<narg> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<narg> right?
<_mike> yes
<narg> and you entered your password, and it opened nano?
<_mike> ok now its working
<_mike> i had to do it again
<stoeptegel> elementsilver: yeah but bold
<narg> ah, ok.
<ElementalSilver> *grunt* Sorry. One moment
<ElementalSilver> Alright... Now is it unbolded?
<narg> yes
<ElementalSilver> Great. I apologize. Trillian is a pest and I didn't want to take the time to install mIRC.
<_mike> narg, i added wut u told me to add, now how do i save it
<narg> ctrl+x
<narg> then enter
<_mike> alright now i finished editing
<_mike> now what?
<narg> restart your computer
<narg> when it reboot
<_mike> ok
<narg> it should be working
<narg> :)
<ElementalSilver> I'm having some mean troubles with a linux box I'm trying to set up. I just did a fresh install off of a Kubuntu disk I burnt today and when I boot, all I get is a command prompt and the display is really shrunk and messed up.
<_mike> thanks alot narg
<ElementalSilver> The multi desktop is working, thankfully, but its hard to read anything.
<Blissex> ElementalSilver: thanks for the details...
<ElementalSilver> Well, I don't know where to start.
<narg> ElementalSilver: You running on a dell?
<Blissex> ElementalSilver: is X starting?
<Blissex> ElementalSilver: or is it just console mode?
<ElementalSilver> One moment, loading up specs.
<ElementalSilver> Compaq Presario 4550
<Phantom^^> narg i installed the w 32 codecs using apt and now after reinstalling kaffeine it still wont play my dvd :(
<Tm_T> plop
<narg> hrm
<narg> There was no need to reinstall kaffiene btw ;P
<narg> ok
<narg> so you put dvd in, open kaffiene, then open dvd?
<narg> Then what happens
<Phantom^^> yeah and its has an erro 
<Phantom^^> or jsut does nothing
<narg> ElementalSilver: So you actually get a desktop, right, its just screwed up
<narg> Phantom^^: What error? :p
<ElementalSilver> Yeah, really screwed up. No GUI, just prompt.
<narg> oh, so there is no GUI...
<narg> just black with white text
<narg> no?
<ElementalSilver> But you can switch desktops using CTRL+ALT+Fkeys
<narg> yea
<ElementalSilver> Right
<narg> ok...
<narg> Do you have the computer turned on, or are you using windows on it atm?
<ElementalSilver> Its on right now.
<ElementalSilver> Just in the other room
<narg> ok
<narg> go to it, and type startx
<Phantom^^> The source can't be read.
<Phantom^^> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<narg> it returns craploads of errors after a few seconds, right?
<narg> Phantom^^: hrm
<Phantom^^> is what it says narg
<ElementalSilver> Yup, fatal errors
<narg> Phantom^^: Open konsole, go to /media
<ElementalSilver> Just a big splash of errors galore
<narg> and do ls -l on whatever drive your dvd is
<narg> ok, go up a bit
<ElementalSilver> Hard to read them all.
<narg> and does it say anything about no screens found, or core input error?
<ElementalSilver> No screens found? Yep
<narg> ok,
<narg> :)
<ElementalSilver> I hope thats a smile of "i can help" and not "you're screwed great"
<ElementalSilver> Hehe
<narg> ElementalSilver: heh
<narg> ElementalSilver: Its a a-tleast-I-have-an-idea-what-the-problem-is smile
<ElementalSilver> Ahhhhh
<ElementalSilver> Well, let me go look see what else I can see on it
<Phantom^^> narg i can't seem to download kplayer im going to try mplayer 
<nikkia> right, thats me finished working for this lovely hot bank holiday :/
<narg> ElementalSilver: You know what graphics card you have?
<narg> Phantom^^: in konsole, try to mount the drive
<narg> see if it lets you
<nikkia> narg, if i had to make a guess, i'd guess S3 :P
<narg> nikkia: For ElementalSilver's gpu?
<Phantom^^> narg i think its aleady mounted theres an icon to it on my desktop
<nikkia> narg, yeah, the S3 driver does that a lot :/
<narg> nikkia: well, I know nothing about said driver, just general x stuff ;)
<nikkia> narg, its so lousy, i have to use 'vesa' on my laptop
<narg> You got any info how to fix nikkia?
<narg> meh :/
<narg> Phantom^^: peer
<narg> Phantom^^: open it on konq, and are there files and stuff?
<nikkia> narg, if it IS S3, and its a desktop, buy a new card...
<Phantom^^> yea
<nikkia> narg, if it IS S3 and its a laptop, suck it up and use vesa and accept that your performance will be terrible
<Phantom^^> there are
<narg> ok, so it IS mounted
<ElementalSilver> "cannot read V_BIOS" "no valid modes found" "Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration"
<narg> nikkia: its not even my box, its ElementalSilver's :p
<nikkia> ElementalSilver: erm, sounds like its tryign to use vesa...
<nikkia> narg, i know, you asked if i had any solutions...
<narg> ah :p
<nikkia> it sounds like the output of lspci is needed tho
<narg> How's about you help ElementalSilver, nikkia, since you have the same card. Heh.
<ElementalSilver> Heh =P
<nikkia> narg, because it might not be the same card, it sounds like ES's card is trying to run vesa, but has no vesa bios
<nikkia> narg, first step is trying to find out what the card IS, and that requires lspci and i'm too tired to walk someone thru that :)
<narg> Phantom^^: yea, just try mplayer. :p
<Phantom^^> hmm i have p4 2.6 do i want the 386 or 586 version of mplayer ?
<jpatrick> ElementalSilver: Trillian sucks at IRC
<ElementalSilver> Well, this might help: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?dlc=en&tool=softwareCategory&lc=en&product=92804&cc=us&docname=c00008588
<ElementalSilver> Yes, yes it does.
<narg> Phantom^^: 686 I'd assume, but if there is none of that, 386
<ElementalSilver> Thats the specs on my computer, its mostly stock and I can remove the Cirrus Logic card I have in and use the motherboard card, which would be what it says on the specs.
<Phantom^^> what is 586 for ?
<narg> Phantom^^: Some form of x86 cpu, not sure which one. 383 is all though, and 686 is all > PIII I believe.
<narg> 386*
<ElementalSilver> You know, I've had so much trouble with my POS Presario that I'm about ready to junk it. I've tried several different distros and only one has worked so far. And that was an old copy of Debian I had -.-
<ElementalSilver> But you know, its a nice computer, I like the case for being an older model.
<Blissex> narg: 686 is all >= Pentium 2
<narg> ElementalSilver: Why didnt you stick to debian if it worked?
<narg> ah, I was close :p
<Blissex> Phantom^^: 586 is >= Pentium
<Phantom^^> ok
<Blissex> narg: 686 is all >= Pentium Pro (more precisely than Pentium 2)
<ElementalSilver> Because it was a really old copy and I don't have network access in the room it's in.
<ElementalSilver> So I couldn't update anything
<ElementalSilver> Besides, I'm trying to learn Linux.
<narg> ah, I see
<narg> :)
<ElementalSilver> I almost had Gentoo installed on it once... But I lost the will after I restarted and all I got was a prompt
<ElementalSilver> =P
<narg> heh
<setite> hey i added hoary-extras and i cant find libdvdcss2
<narg> installing gentoo is just a pain in the arse imo :p
<ElementalSilver> It took three days solid of running back and forth across my house reading that god forbidden 70+ page manual
<ElementalSilver> Only for me to find out I installed the wrong chipset files
<ElementalSilver> So I had to start AGAIN
<ElementalSilver> Which went faster
<ElementalSilver> But still took 3 days to complete
<dargo> Somebody that it has installed nicotine, would know to say to me that it happens here>>http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/349424
<ElementalSilver> And Narg, I'd wholeheartedly agree.
<ElementalSilver> The only people that'd install Gentoo are people looking to inflict physical pain on themselves.
<narg> Phantom^^: Is the dvd your trying to play encrypted?
<narg> heh
<narg> encrypted/drmed/etc
<ElementalSilver> So, any suggestions of what I can do? ^.^
<ElementalSilver> Other than take a revolver to it, that is.
<narg> Seems Nikkia might know, I really dont know much about non nvidia or intel graphics cards' problems.
<ElementalSilver> Do you think changing the video card and reinstalling would fix the problem?
<narg> Most likely.
<narg> Autodetection on kubuntu is pretty good
<ElementalSilver> Well, I'll look at that as a last resort then.
<Phantom^^> sigh now mplayer wont work what was the other program you suggested narg ?
<narg> If you do, get a nvidia card if you want pretty stuff and easy drivers :)
<setite> can anyone tell me why i cant find libdvdcss2
<setite> isnt it on hoary-extras
<ElementalSilver> *snicker* Well, I'm trying to do this all on a budget... as in no cash and only from spare parts budget.
<ElementalSilver> I'll go see what cards I have.
<narg> Phantom^^: Try installing libdvdread3 ogle libdvdcss2
<narg> Those might help
<narg> ElementalSilver: nods.
<setite> narg: where do i get that... because i cant find it on the repo
<narg> setite: You got backports and multiverse enabled?
<setite> narg: i recall on my other pc adding hoary-extras and voila... downloading it...
<setite> narg: yes... thats what is confusing me... i added both of them... it updated the list... then i searched... nothing
<narg> join #setite for a sec
<ElementalSilver> I have another Cirrus Logic card and an "S3 ViRGE/GX"
<narg> google for compatibility
<narg> :)
<Phantom^^> how do i get the latest version of kaffeine ?
<narg> you should have it
<Phantom^^> 0.6 ?
<narg> since kubuntu is up to date with kde
<douglas> is there any way I can add a certain file but not the whole warty repository to my sources.list instead of just changing hoary to warty?
<narg> douglas: Why do you want old packages?
<douglas> I meant breezy
<setite> narg: its still not there... i used your list
<ElementalSilver> I think it is compatible.
<douglas> I want to upgrade my nvidia driver but nothing else!
<narg> setite: peer
<narg> apt-cache search libdvd
<narg> and see if it shows up
<narg> douglas: Upgrade? Warty is older than hoary. Do you mean adding a hoary to a warty distro?
<douglas> no, I have hoary as my main respository now. I know that the new nvidia driver is in breezy, and I just want that but nothing else.
<narg> anyway, if you just want one package, you can download just the .deb of it online, and dpkg -i the deb.
<narg> oh, I see.
<narg> Isnt that driver surposed to be unstable? :p
<ElementalSilver> s3virge, yup. It's compatible. Woohoo. So, I'll have to swap it out and reinstall or is there a way to do it without a reinstall?
<douglas> really?
<douglas> It's supposed to have more features with it, like a good overclocking util.
<douglas> Not that I want to do that, but I'm running cs:source with cedega and I want to see if I get an increase in performance!
<narg> well, you can get just the .deb online
<narg> If you want a OC util, there is one already
<narg> nvclock-qt
<narg> ;)
<setite> narg: something is uber wrong btw... i cant turn dma on either
<setite> even with sudo
<douglas> hrm, where can I get the deb file though, I can't seem to locate it.
<narg> dma?
<narg> douglas: I'll look in a sec
<douglas> Thanks
<setite> yea dma
<setite> so that the cds and dvds read fast enough
<narg> not sure what dma is personally :(
<narg> what error msg?
<narg> douglas: ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n
<narg> should be somewhere in there
<narg> err
<narg> wait
<narg> thats not breezy ;p
<narg> hrm, or memby it is
<narg> anyway
<douglas> hurray.
<ElementalSilver> Well, I have good news and bad news =P
<jpatrick> what's the bad news?
<narg> sup
<ElementalSilver> I'm getting the same error messages even with the new video card
<ElementalSilver> The good news is that I can read them now.
<nikkia> ElementalSilver: you'll need to change the video driver being used
<nikkia> ElementalSilver: which is reasonably easy
<ElementalSilver> How do I do that?
<narg> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ElementalSilver> I'm using the S3 chipset card I mentioned earlier.
<ElementalSilver> Alright.
<nikkia> as root, so 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nikkia> the driver you want is 's3virge' most likely
<Phantom^^> narg mplayer does not work either
<nikkia> but the 's3' driver may work too
<narg> did you install those packages?
<Phantom^^> yeah all 3
<narg> try kaffiene again :'
<narg> ;P*
<narg> does the dvd have copy protection, or is it virgin?
<phazeman> hi all
<phazeman> first time install
<Phantom^^> its rental movie 
<phazeman> how do i find a name of a package ?
<phazeman> i need to install sshd but can't find the name of the package
<narg> phazeman: synaptic?
<phazeman> narg thanks
<narg> Phantom^^: Hrm.
<phazeman> narg: i'm used to mandrake with it;s urpmi so a completely debian/ubuntu newb here
<narg> :)
<narg> GUI tool can show descs. If you just want a name and you have a general idea
<narg> apt-cache search <blah>
<narg> and apt-get install to install it
<phazeman> thanks... didnt know about apt-cache at all :)
<narg> nps :)
<ElementalSilver> Its... ALIVE =P
<phazeman> this kubuntu thing looks very nice and works very smooth... some things i would redo though...
<phazeman> but it's only my mandrake point of view :)
<narg> heh
<narg> what would you redo?
<narg> ElementalSilver:  :)
<phazeman> narg: the menu thig...
<Phantom^^> narg
<phazeman> thing*
<ElementalSilver> I'm getting an actual GUI now, let me go see how bad anything else is messed up.
<Phantom^^> i have installed all those things 
<narg> phazeman: System menu?
<narg> Phantom^^: Hrm
<Phantom^^> but kaffeine says there is no plugin to handle /dvd
<narg> gah
<phazeman> narg: all of it... it doesn't have sub sections in it and it makes the work kinda harder.... also, when you install some not kde packages i can't see them appear in the menu...
<narg> phantom: Open synaptic or kynaptic, and install most libs that look like they have to do with dvds :p The shotgun aproach works in a last ditch alot of times.
<phazeman> narg: another stupid question.. when i have an apt-get process running i can't run another one parallely right ? (like urpmi) 
<narg> phazeman: Ah yea, Im not a fan of that either. I redo the kde menu alot of times :p
<narg> yea
<Phantom^^> narg it seems kaffeine was set to play region 1
<narg> it locks the package database
<Phantom^^> i changed it to region 2
<phazeman> thanks
<narg> Phantom^^: ooh
<narg> phazeman: You can still use apt-cache though
<narg> using synaptic/kynaptic/apt-get lock eachother out
<phazeman> yeah.. figured that out
<narg> but apt-cache is a totally diffrent tool.
<narg> *nod*
<phazeman> narg: so when i install mozilla-firefox i have to add it manually to the menu ?
<narg> phazeman: Nah, it should add itself.
<narg> it it doesnt, thats a bug.
<phazeman> it didnt.....
<narg> thats a bug then :p
<phazeman> oh it did !
<phazeman> i missed it
<phazeman> stupid me
<phazeman> lol thanks :)
<narg> heh
<phazeman> i like it so far (the kubuntu)
<Phantom^^> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:/] 
<Phantom^^> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd:/] 
<Phantom^^> xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<phazeman> narg: i was using mandrake since it came out....was an op on #mandrake here... left half a year ago since i've had to move back to windows....
<phazeman> it's ##madriva now
<narg> nod
<phazeman> playing with ubuntu now :)
<narg> heh
<phazeman> i think you were in #mandrake too no /
<phazeman> ?
<narg> I havnt been in #mandrake since Iwas going to install linux a year or so ago.
<narg> heh
<phazeman> aaaa
<phazeman> your nick name was familiar
<narg> I was split between debian and mandrake
<phazeman> don't know why
<narg> and I went debian
<phazeman> ahhh
<narg> nod
<phazeman> yes i remember now :)
<narg> *shrug* I've been around freenode
<phazeman> i was an op then and i think we've speak once or twice there :)_
<phazeman> now i'm the dumb and you are helping me :)
<narg> *snicker*
<phazeman> hehe
<narg> I'd hardly call you in the same position as me. Linux knowledge is generally portable..
<phazeman> well.... kinda :)
<phazeman> but still there are too many new things for me
<phazeman> debian IS different from mandrake
<narg> That I will not deny
<phazeman> no matter what you say
<phazeman> yeah
<phazeman> so i have to learn stuff again
<phazeman> thats why i like linux :) learn all the time something new
<narg> ja
<narg> There always something to do/learn in linux
<narg> keep me busy ;)
<narg> keeps*
<phazeman> hehe yeah
<phazeman> tell me something... right now i'm running apt-get upgrade and it download and install stuff from updates.. does the updates tree incluides the new kde packages for ubuntu ?
<ElementalSilver> Sound driver error and one unexpected closure, other than that, its running as good as a POS computer could run =P
<narg> phazeman: hoary defaults to 3.4kde, but you can make it do 3.4.2
<narg> ElementalSilver: nice :)
<ElementalSilver> Thanks for the help, Narg and Miss Nikkia. You've both been an extreme help.
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to change the movie player konversation uses to play movie links?
<ElementalSilver> Now to go configure to my heart's contempt.
<ElementalSilver> I'll return tonight if I blow something up ^_^
<phazeman> narg: any howto about uprading ?
<skalpel> how do i close all query windows in lonversation?
<skalpel> konversation
<narg> phazeman: Oh :P
<narg> phazeman: yea, 1 sec.
<humbe> phazerman: add to your sources.list this line
<narg> phazeman: join #phazeman
<humbe> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<humbe> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<skalpel> what do i do if my music player suddenly stops playing music after io try to load a movie?
<_mike> thanks alot narg, i got it working perfectly
<narg> _mike ;)
<Phantom^^> lol 
<Phantom^^> stupid dvd's
<narg> gah, anyone gotten webmin working?
<nikkia> narg, whoever packaged webmin made a mistake, it sadly needs a root password to be active on the system during installation
<nikkia> nag, you'll have to uninstall it, then purge the config with dpkg --purge, then create a root password with sudo passwd, then reinstall, then (optionally, but its recommended) remove the root password again
<nikkia> narg, even
<narg> ah
<narg> Hrm, what was the bash dot file that ran commands at login again?
<NigeyUK> .bashrc ?
<apokryphos> narg: also can put things in .kde/Autostart
<riddlebox> hello, can I do an install from the livecd?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> install cd or live/install dvd only
<riddlebox> that sucks but ohh well I guess I will have to download the install disc then
<_StarScream> how do i alter the clockspeed of my laptop ?
<_StarScream> its running at 400mhz atm
<_StarScream> but it can go to 800mhz
#kubuntu 2005-09-04
<NigeyUK> _StarScream,  there should be a bios option to enable / disble the throttling
<_StarScream> NigeyUK: i'm on a PPC sorry
<_StarScream> should have mentioned that before
<_StarScream> ibook g3 800
<NigeyUK> ohh
<NigeyUK> pass then lol
<d3cay^> ugggggggggg
<d3cay^> lol
<d3cay^> help!!
<d3cay^> :P
<d3cay^> how the hell do i set a root PW in kubuntu?
* d3cay^ pulls hair out
<tango_> kubuntu has root disabled
<tango_> you should only use sudo
<d3cay^> i need to install a theme.....
<d3cay^> wont let me move the theme folder to the proper folder to install it cause im not root
<d3cay^> :/
<tango_> (which is a problem with the kubuntu live dvd ... at least it was for me, since I didn't know which was the default user password)
<tango_> d3cay^, not even with sudo mv
<tango_> ?
<d3cay^> sudo mv?
<d3cay^> didnt try that
<tango_> what did you try?
<_chavo> you can also install them in your ~/.kde directory
<_chavo> unless you want it for other users
<d3cay^> where do i need to drop theme folders to install em?
<d3cay^>  /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<d3cay^> thats where im tryin to put it atm
<d3cay^> but cant
<_chavo> it's a kdm theme?
<_chavo> ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes/ or system wide put it in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<d3cay^> kde theme
<_chavo> ah
<d3cay^> /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<d3cay^> tried movin the folder to that^^^^
<d3cay^> wont let me
<_chavo> kdm is the login manager
<d3cay^> how do i procede _chavo ?
<_chavo> first of all, let's figure out what kind of theme it is.
<d3cay^> ill link ya to it
<d3cay^> 1 sec
<_chavo> ok
<_chavo> Because, KDE has themes, but also the windecos and styles seperately
<_chavo> and themes for kdm
<d3cay^> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26718
<_chavo> ok it's a kdm theme
<d3cay^> lol
<d3cay^> sry.... my bad
<d3cay^> damn n00b's
<d3cay^> ;/
<_chavo> no problem it can be confusing
<_chavo> have you tried sudo to mv the folder to  /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes ?
<d3cay^> i just run: sudo
<d3cay^> then my PW
<_chavo> sudo <command>
<d3cay^> then try dragging n dropping the folder their?
<_chavo> so -> mv folder /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme
<d3cay^> "sudo mv folder /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme"
<d3cay^> ?
<_chavo> well whatever the folder name is, yes
<d3cay^> lemme try
<d3cay^> brb
<d3cay^> mmm
<d3cay^> must be doing something wrong
<d3cay^> its on my desktop atm... the folder name is "login-scan-fusion"
<d3cay^> what would the command be?
<_chavo> d3cay^, http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<_chavo> that tells you how to install in your home directory
<d3cay^> looking....
<d3cay^> does not exist^^^
<d3cay^> oops
<_chavo> so if it's on your desktop, do this first -> cd ~/Desktop
<d3cay^> "/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes"
<d3cay^> does not exist^^
<_chavo> alright do this first then -> mkdir -p ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<_chavo> that will create all directories as long as they don't exist
<d3cay^> sudo?
<_chavo> no
<d3cay^> k
<d3cay^> now...
<_chavo> now -> cd ~/Desktop
<d3cay^> k
<d3cay^> done
<_chavo> now -> mv login-scan-fusion ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes/
<d3cay^> done
<Tm_M> moi
<NigeyUK> any1 know why ubunto x64 wont enable sse3 on venice core amds ?
<_chavo> d3cay^, now -> mkdir -p ~/.kde/share/config/kdm
<d3cay^> done
<_chavo> then this ->echo "Theme=~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes/\"login-scan-fusion\"" > ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<_chavo> just copy and paste the command
<d3cay^> mehhh, konsole wont ley me paste
<d3cay^> :/
<d3cay^> 1 min
<_chavo> Shift-INS to paste or right click menu
<_chavo> in konsole
<d3cay^> sweet
<d3cay^> done
<_chavo> CTRL-C and CTRL-V can't be used because they are reserved for console commands
<_chavo> that creates a file called kdmrc and puts that line into it, that line tells kdm to use the them
<_chavo> theme
<_chavo> hopefully
<mircea> hi there!
<d3cay^> lol
<d3cay^> shall i log out and see?
<_chavo> I don't have a default setup here, but that should work
<_chavo> yeah go ahead
<d3cay^> lets see...
<d3cay^> brb
<mircea> my dcgui-qt won't display the users file lists :(
<mircea> so, is it normal for my dcgui-qt not to be able to read some other users share list?
<apokryphos> woo! Root has landed!
<guidedspirit> hello
<guidedspirit> hello
<guidedspirit> i need help
<Fenix> greetings I ask for aid to them because I have a problem with my equipment, I am using kubuntu and this me salia to resolutions of 640x400 now changes it with dpkg and when this initiating the grafico surroundings gives an error me
<guidedspirit> im using ubuntu and it doesnt recognize my pcmcia port on my laptop :(
<Fenix> and it says to me that a problem with dcopserver exists not that he is that
<guidedspirit> hi
<phazeman> hi
<phazeman> can someone please suggest some good looking font for the desktop ?
<phazeman> i'm in search of something normal looking but failed so far...
<phazeman> narg: you here ? i followed your suggestion and did all the stuf.. i'm on 3.4.2 already :) thanks much !!!
<guidedspirit> greek is good
<Fenix> kinfo I need aid
<phazeman> ahh.. i completely forget... i'm looking for some simple internationalization howto... i need to install 2 more languages in here and make xorg to work with 3 layouts with my keyboard
<phazeman> does anybody have any good localization howto ?
<mircea_tm> anyone alive? :)
<guidedspirit> i am
<guidedspirit> i need help with pcmcia port on my laptop
<mircea_tm> i bet it's a hardware problem :P
<gdarel> is there a good program to convert VOB files?
<Bags> I've just installed Pureftpd and Pureadmin, but it reports that pureftpd is not running. How can I start this service and make it run each time the machine is booted? 
<mircea_tm> Bags: /etc/init.d/pureftpd strart   ... or something
<Bags> mircea_tm: Thanks, I'll try that now. 
<mircea_tm> gdarel: convert vob files to what?
<gdarel> mpeg or somehitng that can be edited in Kino
<Bags> mircea_tm: Tried that, i get ":No such file or directory"
<Bags> mircea_tm: Oh! Ok. There's a hyphen. 
<mircea_tm> gdarel: try mplayer and mencoder www.mplayerhq.hu
<mircea_tm> Bags:ls /etc/init.d/  if it's installed properly you should probably see there a file .. proftpd or something. so after that just executed it
<mircea_tm> why i can't read a user share list in dggui-qt ?
<Bags> mircea_tm: I typed /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start and it accepted that without complaint, but then I run pureadmin again from within KDE and it still says that it's not running. 
<mircea_tm> what is not running?
<Bags> mircea_tm: Within the PureAdmin console, it reports that PureFTPd is not running. 
<mircea_tm> with: ps -ef|grep pure  you can check if indeed the process exists in memory
<mircea_tm> maybe a config problem is preventing the server from starting properly
<Bags> mircea_tm: Just tried logging into it from a client and it is in fact serving and the user settings put in place from wtihin the PureFTPd console are actually working... 
<guidedspirit> can anyone help me
<Bags> mircea_tm: It looks like it's just not reporting it as working from within that console. 
<guidedspirit> im on a compaq presario laptop and i have kubuntu (latest version) and it wont detect my pcmcia card or port
<Bags> mircea_tm: I think I'll be ok from here.  I'll try to log out and back in again and see if that helps...
<mircea_tm> ok
<guidedspirit> please
<guidedspirit> help
<apokryphos> guidedspirit: you're more likely to have luck with questions like that (non-kde-related) in #ubuntu
<guidedspirit> but i have kubutu
<apokryphos> guidedspirit: kubuntu = ubuntu+kde
<guidedspirit> ubuntu = ubuntu +gome
<apokryphos> Yes; so, where it's not kde-related, #ubuntu (being the bigger channel and sharing the same base as ubuntu), is, in theory, likely to give better results. 
<guidedspirit> k
<guidedspirit> no one knows there
<guidedspirit> do u know what the device name would be for a pcmcia port? so maybe i could use ifup if i new the device
<apokryphos> Then either (i) post to the mailing list; (ii) try the forum; (iii) try again in there later. Or a combination of those.
<apokryphos> no
<arcanistherogue> hey, i am haveing aproblem with my dvd-rw drive
<gdarel> Anyone know the best way to convert VOB files to AIV or MOV?
<arcanistherogue> i want to burn a cd, but when I am in linux i can't open the drive (i hit the button and the light doesnt flash, doesnt open).  I didnt have anything in it, and it wasnt mounted.  So, I rebooted and got my CD-RW in there fast before GRUB started.  When I got into KDE, it wasnt auto-mounted like it usually does with my DVD-RW, and when i tried to burn a cd with graveman it cant find any media in the drive.  how do i fix this?
<gdarel> Anyone know the best way to convert VOB files to Avi or MOV?
<gdarel> Anyone know the best way to convert VOB files to Avi or MOV?
<ali4728> newbie seeks help - name based virtual server for multiple sites on the same IP!
<narg> does eric3 segfault on startup for anyone else?
<lascar> hey guys, i could use a little help
<lascar> i'm new to kubuntu
<lascar> hell, i'm new to linux
<lascar> and i've been trying to install firefox, azureus, kaffeine 0.7, and Flash
<lascar> and have been hitting roadblocks all the way
<lascar> for instance, i keep getting the following error when i try to install firefox:
<lascar> "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<lascar> any takers?
<seth_k> how are you trying to install firefox?
<lascar> through Shell
<lascar> it's a binary
<seth_k> OH
<seth_k> there's the problem
<seth_k> don't install binaries
<seth_k> use apt-get / synaptic / kynaptic
<lascar> why not?  it's worked before...
<lascar> ok
<seth_k> Binaries are against the philosophy of a Debian system... package management
<seth_k> clean installs and uninstalls
<seth_k> "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox" should work
<lascar> cool
<seth_k> or open kynaptic and search for firefox
<seth_k> now azureus isn't available as a package, but there is a pre-compiled binary package, so no compiling necessary
<seth_k> just download the tarball, and untar it to your home
<lascar> can't find firefox
<seth_k> in kynaptic?
<lascar> in kynaptic
<seth_k> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<seth_k> it's called mozilla-firefox
<seth_k> methinks
<lascar> nothing
<lascar> "linux-headers-386"
<lascar> then "multiseat"
<lascar> should i run it in shell
<lascar> or as a GUI
<seth_k> kynaptic is a GUI program
<lascar> yeah, doing that
<seth_k> um, I don't know why it wouldn't be showing up. It's even in the main section of the archive
<seth_k> try running the terminal command "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<seth_k> if that doesn't work, we'll peek at your sources list next :)
<seth_k> we'll find it one way or another
<lascar> ok, we're getting somewhere: Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lascar> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lascar> is only available from another source
<lascar> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<seth_k> okay, run this in terminal for me
<seth_k> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<seth_k> and paste the output on that site
<lascar> done
<seth_k> ah ha :)
<seth_k> there's the problem
<seth_k> you've only got the cd selected
<seth_k> we'll fix you right up
<N17R0> seth_k: are u a Kubuntu devel ?
<seth_k> terminal command: kdesu kate /etc/apt/source.list
<seth_k> N17R0, neg, just a #kubuntu op
<seth_k> and Ubuntu member
<N17R0> kk
<seth_k> lascar, oops, *sources.list
<seth_k> same filename as before
<lascar> lascar is confused
<lascar> sorry
<seth_k> sorry
<seth_k> this command:
<seth_k> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<lascar> ok
<lascar> i've got text
<seth_k> ok
<seth_k> one sec, lascar
<lascar> sure thing
<seth_k> Okay, I have posted a new pastebin page
<seth_k> take the text from that one, delete everything in yours and replace it with mine
<seth_k> notice I have just uncommented each line (by removing the #) and also added the KDE updates source
<seth_k> lascar, after you do that, save the file and exit kate. Then run the terminal command:
<lascar> before i do this, a question:
<seth_k> yep
<lascar> from which site does apt acquire packages?
<lascar> or do i have to download RPM's first?
<seth_k> ack
<seth_k> RPMs
<seth_k> dirty
<seth_k> :P
<lascar> lol
<seth_k> Ubuntu is based on Debian
<seth_k> we use .deb packages
<seth_k> and apt is going to pull the packages from the Ubuntu Archive
<lascar> yeah, i've seen those
<seth_k> which is maintained by Ubuntu
<seth_k> so after you save your new file: terminal command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<seth_k> that will update your system with all the new packages from the archive, especially KDE 3.4.2 (important)
<seth_k> then you will also be able to search for firefox and install it, etc.
<lascar> alright!
<lascar> should i verify?
<seth_k> yes, you can confirm the upgrade
<lascar> man i had no idea about those binaries
<seth_k> so the file we edited is basically a list of all the "repositories" apt looks at for updated packages. If it finds new ones, you can install them automatically, no mess and no binaries to install manually :)
<seth_k> just a few clicks
<lascar> seth_k, you've made my day, night, and the rest of the week
<seth_k> haha
<lascar> thanx a bunch
<seth_k> well I'm glad I could help
<seth_k> ubuntu is fun
<lascar> yeah
<seth_k> and we're always here if you need help :)
<seth_k> best of luck trying it out
<lascar> i doubt i'd switch back to windows
<lascar> unless it was to game
<seth_k> I only do to run games
<seth_k> yep
<lascar> ok, so one more time:
<seth_k> so is apt downloading packages all right?
<lascar> indeed
<seth_k> good good
<lascar> the file we edited...?
<lascar> what was it called?
<seth_k> it's the repositories file, and it lives at /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k>  /etc (for configuration files) /apt (apt configuration) /sources.list (list of sources / repositories)
<lascar> kinda like a DNS for kubuntu packages?
<seth_k> eh, the terminology is off but the idea is right ;)
<lascar> lmao
<seth_k> you saw there were a bunch of URLs. At each of those URLs is a list of packages you can download
<lascar> and how often would i have to update the list?
<seth_k> every six months, with the release of a new version of ubuntu
<seth_k> the next release is in October
<seth_k> and is codenamed "breezy"
<seth_k> this release's codename is "hoary"
<seth_k> so you would open up that file
<seth_k> and change all "hoary" to "breezy"
<seth_k> then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<seth_k> and you will be running the newest and greatest version of Ubuntu
<lascar> cool
<lascar> and flash, kaffeiene, etc are in the release?
<lascar> probably
<seth_k> indeed
<seth_k> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<seth_k> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (hoary), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<seth_k> there it is
<seth_k> kaffeine should be installed by default iirc
<seth_k> but if not, it is indeed in the repos
<seth_k> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: (versatile media player for KDE 3), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.6-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1130 kB, Installed size: 3304 kB
<seth_k> you're right, it's optional
<lascar> where's that info coming from?
<seth_k>  the Ubuntu bot
<lascar> ah
<seth_k> you can ask it questions by "/msg ubuto question"
<seth_k> s/ubuto/ubotu
<seth_k> i can't type tonight, it's late :)
<seth_k> so like /msg ubotu firefox
<seth_k> will tell you some things about firefox
<seth_k> ...except it knows nothing about firefox apparently :P
<lascar> heh
<N17R0> I am bored, and I found a nice new kernel 2.6.13, I never compiled a kernel before, now I wanna try it :P But will kubuntu run with this new one?
<lascar> i've forgotten how to reg with NickServ
<lascar> ::sighs::
<seth_k>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<_static> my kernels generally don't run the first time around. :)
<seth_k> N17R0, if you don't grab kernel-source from Ubuntu sources, it's likely you'd have to do a lot of loving to it to get it to work
<seth_k> N17R0, there are lots of ubuntu-specific patches in kernel-source
<lascar> nothing's happening seth_k; can't i just msg it my username and password?
<seth_k> um
<seth_k> try /query
<seth_k> they were playing with some new software earlier
<N17R0> well ok, I first have to read some docs about compiling kernels
<lascar> !info kaffeine
<seth_k> the syntax is /msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<ubotu> kaffeine: (versatile media player for KDE 3), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.6-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1130 kB, Installed size: 3304 kB
<seth_k> [21:17]  <Tachyon> They turned off private messaging for unregistered users because of spam bots.
<seth_k> [21:17]  <Tachyon> I don't know if it's back on or not.
<seth_k> that's why you can't talk to nickserv, lascar
<seth_k> methinks
<seth_k> right, anything I can help you with before I change locos, lascar? otherwise i'll be back in 15 minutes
<lascar> yeah
<lascar> i wanted to view the difference between an updated package and one i was using now
<lascar> and now i have all this information
<lascar> and don't know how to exit from it and return to the updating
<seth_k> q
<lascar> LMAO
<lascar> rofl
<seth_k> what is going on when it shows you the difference, is it's diffing into a program called "less"
<seth_k> less responds to q for quit, so you use that
<lascar> thanks seth_k, i know i must look like a complete fool
<seth_k> no worries, we were all there once
<seth_k> that's why i enjoy tech support
<seth_k> because I see myself in others
<seth_k> and people helped me when I was new, so now I can help others and return the favor
<seth_k> and that's what ubuntu is all about :)
<lascar> good on ya
<seth_k> anyways, I'm locoswapping. back in 15
<lascar> one more thing!
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> yep :)
<lascar> just reboot right?
<seth_k> you don't even need to
<lascar> sure?
<seth_k> just save your work and log out
<seth_k> then log back in
<lascar> alright then
<seth_k> the ONLY time you *need* to reboot is for kernel upgrades :)
<seth_k> everything else is "hot-swappable", so to speak
<lascar> gotcha.
<seth_k> none of this Windows stuff, "you must restart to update files that were in use"
<lascar> lol, too tru
<lascar> i'll send you on your way
<lascar> leave quickly before i think of anything else
<seth_k> haha i'll be back in a bit if you think of antyhing more
<seth_k> cheers
<lascar> see you in a few
<lascar> /disconnect
<fredrik> hi have just installed sql-ledger, gnucash and bittornado with kynaptic but now i don't know where to start any of them how do i do? *NEWBIE*
<pentax> uhh no me funciona al usar el     sudo  apt-get install ** el pprograma
<pentax> qu e sera
<pentax> les dejo el mensaje
<pentax> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/349739
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seth_k] : Kubuntu Official Help Channel | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE
<lascar> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<lascar> seth_k, would you mind telling me the path to that release update file again?
<pentax>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/349739
<pentax> help me
<pentax> not install programs
<seth_k> lascar, /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<lascar> thanx seth_k
<pentax> ok  but  not is this mensagge  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/349739
<pentax> the source list  is very update
<lascar> seth_k, what disk partitioning utitlity would you recommend for linux?
<lascar> i intend to dual-boot
<_static> i noticed this project on osnews today. never tried it. looks neat, though.  http://partitionlogic.org.uk/
<lascar> _static: thanx for the link, though i can't tell if it supports partition resizing from just the screenshots
<lascar> ah, n/m
<lascar> read the rest of descrip
<_static> it says it doesnt support filesystem resizing in the about section :\
<_static> poo
<lascar> i'll keep a lookout for future releases
<lascar> it sounds like a good alternative to PM
<seth_k> lascar, gparted
<lascar> ?
<lascar> oh ok
<lascar> is the Linux GTK release of Azureus the right one to download?
<seth_k> yes
<seth_k> then untar it to your home
<narg> Azureus requires java, no? Anyone found an easy way to install java/
<narg> I never could get it working right
<lascar> same
<lascar> i got it installed
<lascar> but it was always in home dir
<lascar> and i could never set the CLASSPATH
<seth_k> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<frogtone25> i have a problem
<frogtone25> im trying to change my fstab file 
<frogtone25> and i dont know what to do 
<frogtone25> it wont let me save my changes
<kalenedrael> frogtone25, you have to be root
<frogtone25> i am root
<frogtone25> what else do i do
<kalenedrael> make sure the file is writeable
<kalenedrael> chmod +w
<kalenedrael> chmod +w /etc/fstab
<frogtone25> ok
<douglas> I'm trying to compile ogre3d and I found a guide for ubuntu/kubuntu, but now I'm to the point where I'm running ./configure and it keeps giving me this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/ksmu1H85.html ... Can someone help, I don't know what they mean?
<frogtone25> still wont let me save it
<narg> you on a writable file system?
<seth_k> frogtone25, you need autotools-dev and build-essential
<seth_k> er, douglas, sorry
<frogtone25> ok
<douglas> k
<lascar> and i still can't java to work
<narg> lascar: Hrm, I installed the package, and it works for me now :)
<douglas> seth_k: they are both already installed.
<lascar> did you download the rpm?
<lascar> narg
<seth_k> douglas, how about automake1.9 and autoconf
<lascar> narg: what did you do?
<douglas> seth_k: well, automake1.7
<seth_k> douglas, good enough
<seth_k> hmmmm
<douglas> I've done this before, but I can't remember the url in which the tutorial was that I followed. It had some path thing I had to do and that made it work, but now I can't find it.
<frogtone25> ok i got autotools
<frogtone25> what do i do know
<frogtone25> what do i do now
<seth_k> frogtone25, that message was meant for douglas, as my last line said, sorry :(
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> well i got autotools and build essential
<lascar> brb
<frogtone25> how do i make this file let me save its changes
<frogtone25> ok how do i enable dvd playing on here
<frogtone25> i know theres a command i put into terminal
<frogtone25> but i dont know what it is
* _static remembers typing that command about 2 weeks ago.
<_static> hmm
<frogtone25> it turns the dvd on and off
<frogtone25> with 1's and 0's
<_static> well, i remember some command that downloaded decss and installed it.
<frogtone25> oh that apt-get install libdvdcss
<frogtone25> i know that one
<_static> mplayer dvd://1 doesn't work?
<frogtone25> well im trying to burn a dvd on here and it wont let me
<frogtone25> and the dvd is blank and formatted
<_static> dunno anything about burning dvds. what's the error?
<frogtone25> its says that i dont have an end line on my fstab file
<frogtone25> and that file handles my drives
<lascar> woo-hoo!  i got it!
<lascar> i'll see you guys later
<seth_k> :D
<lascar> and thanx again!
<seth_k> bye lascar 
<frogtone25> all i want to do is get into my /etc/fstab file, delete a line, and save it
<frogtone25> how do i do this
<frogtone25> i am root right now
<stoeptegel> how do i get my harddisk non hidden in livecd?
<CellarDoor> hey folks !
<_static> did the command involve editing the /etc/fstab file?
<CellarDoor> translucency is working !
<CellarDoor> pwetty !
<frogtone25> what command static
<frogtone25> am i susposed to put a command down
<_static> http://togaware.com/linux/survivor/DVD_Writer.shtml
<_static> is that helpful?
<_static> i don't know the answer. just guessing
<frogtone25> ill try this
<frogtone25> let you know if it helps
<_static> erm.. well.. don't break anything.. :\
<frogtone25> i wont
<frogtone25> maybe
<CellarDoor> ooh KDE's new translucency is MacPretty
<CellarDoor> baghira is giving me the pips though
<frogtone25> static, that wont work
<frogtone25> i dont have a sony dvd burner for one thing
<frogtone25> and i use dvd+rw
<frogtone25> and i also use k3b
<frogtone25> i just want to enable my dvd drive
<frogtone25> thats all
<_frank> frogtone25: maybe the problem is related to the fact that you use a rw. try a dvd+r or dvd-r
<_static> i don't have a dvd recorder. i was just wondering if the page reminded you of the command you needed.
* _static shrugs
<frogtone25> hey i got it
<frogtone25> it was hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<frogtone25> as root
<CellarDoor> ah yes
<CellarDoor> stops dvd jerkiness
<CellarDoor> hey has anyone else got KDE's translucenty features going ?
<dell500> how do I get a Belkin Wireless G (F5D7000) to work?
<pentax> zzzzzzzzzz
<bjv> i dont think raid is enabled in my kernel, is there a good howto out there?
<CellarDoor> hi all
<CellarDoor> someone was trying to help me get translucency going the other day... Its working now
<CellarDoor> was my bad
<CellarDoor> I said I restarted X but I didn't I just logged out of KDE... silly me :P
<e-club> hgai
<jeh> does kubuntu have an official release schedule?
<e-club> jj
<e-club> #jakarta
<e-club> hh
<e-club> gw kaga ngerti pake php
<e-club> rese
<Chousuke> jeh: yes.
<Chousuke> e-club: English, please.
<jeh> Chousuke: does it depend on ubuntu's release schedule? ie ubuntu + some time?
<e-club> gw kaga tau
<e-club> ngedate
<jeh> probably follows this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<badbear> hi, 
<badbear> a question
<badbear> i just download the latest firefox
<badbear> i convert it to deb, install it
<badbear> but it doesn't appear anywhere
<badbear> not in the menu, not the executable in /usr/bin
<badbear> what could happen?
<ookii> hey i'm having a problem with transcode not being able to find lame even though i just installed it, can anyone help me out?
<vbrustmeier> hi, have some problems to install the sound server on a acer extensa 501T
<vbrustmeier> hello?
<vbrustmeier> is anyone online?
<m0ns00n> YESH!
<m0ns00n> :-D
<vbrustmeier> hello have some problems with the sound server
<vbrustmeier> can you help me?
<ekimus> hi, anybody knows wether it's necessary to have linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 inside the cloop image of the live cd?
<dazjorz> Hey uhm
<dazjorz> make: *** No rule to make target `libphp5.a', needed by `thttpd'.  Stop.
<jeh> dazjorz: maybe you need some -dev package?
<jeh> for php
<dazjorz> I've got PHP sources. I just compiled right before compiling this.
<_stef> hello all :-)
<Sho_> Hm, is there any particular reason for the absence of KDE 3.4.2 updates for PowerPC or just a lack of contributers?
<_stef> I want to know, how can I do a programm-link for all users
<_stef> I mean I installed a programm and want to set a lin to all desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> sho_ it's not part of Kubuntu afaik
<_stef> maybe the correct word is to set a link globaly -> for all users
<Kamping_Kaiser> _stef: does the link appear for any users?
<Sho_> Kamping_Kaiser: Well, it's advertised on kubuntu.org ... http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<_stef> Kamping_Kaiser, yes  right I mean this
<Kamping_Kaiser> _stef: but do any users have the link? or no one?
<_stef> all users should have the link
<_stef> I want to create a link for all users on the desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> that doesnt answer my question _stef
<_stef> in the moment noone
<Kamping_Kaiser> sho_ have you added the repostires?
<Sho_> Kamping_Kaiser: Sure. No PowerPC binaries, however: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-powerpc/
<Sho_> Kamping_Kaiser: The point is, if the reason is a lack of contributors, I could theoretically make some on my iBook G4 ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok. then it's probably because they don't have build systems. there is also no offical ppc group
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's all contributed adhoc
<ekimus> _stef: /usr/share/applnk/ (documentation on freedesktop.org)
<vbrustmeier> hi there, does anyone know how to get the sound server working on an acer extensa 501T?
<dazjorz> where did Stormchaser go ?!
<dazjorz> Oops
<dazjorz> wrong channel
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<_stef> ekimus, okay thanks
<Phantom^^> cam someone help me i'm trying to install java thingy to use azureus
<dazjorz> Phantom^^: 
<dazjorz> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<NigeyUK> java installation was a pain for me :S
<buz> why does my amarok crash every 30min
<buz> or sooner, even
<NigeyUK> mp3 playing ?
<buz> yes
<buz> especially when switching between tracks
<NigeyUK> use xmms :)
<buz> but amarok has much better collection features ;)
<NigeyUK> hmm, could check if theres an update for it
<buz> there is at least a dev version thats one minor release further
<buz> kubuntu has 1.2.3 whereas theres dev on 1.3
<NigeyUK> try that, cant do any harm
<buz> no time right now ;)
<buz> will do in the evening
<NigeyUK> :)
<nikkia> there we go!
<NigeyUK> MSDN Subscribers got a surprise today! The WinFS (Windows File System) Beta 1 was made available to MSDN Subscribers, today.
<NigeyUK> oh joy
<nikkia> i've been trying to remember how to play a piano piece i wrote, for the last 3 hours :P
<buz> yeah i'd surely us a MS BETA filesystem
<buz> way to lose all your data
<NigeyUK> haha my thoughts exactly
<nikkia> buz, is it actually a filesystem, or just a metadata system on top of NTFS ?
<nikkia> my belief was that it is the latter
<buz> mostly another layer
<buz> not entirely sure though
<buz> i think it partly does away with tree hierarchy
<buz> nothing i would want to use no matter what ;)
<buz> if i want any new fs, it would be dragonfly's forward/backward undo stuff
<nikkia> actually, i'll be glad when the filesystem heirarchy is hidden
<nikkia> buz, you can easily implement a versioning filesystem on top of a winfs-like filesystem though
<jeh> WinFS is not a filesystem, it's "Windows Future Storage", and builds on top of NTFS
<NigeyUK> eugh
<buz> thats just marketing
<buz> it's essentially ntfs plus meta data
<jeh> it uses NTFS with a middle layer that is a database
<buz> nikkia: you could, dragonfly does ;)
<buz> well sort of
<dell500> how do I get a Belkin Wireless G (F5D7000) to work?
<apokryphos> nikkia: good afternoon =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: sit still, damn you
<nikkia> rats!
<apokryphos> Mwuaha. Sister's complications... "just have to check one more thing"
<nikkia> my mr kipling's exceedingly good apple pie just suffered structural failure :(
<apokryphos> impossible
<apokryphos> they're exceedingly good
<nikkia> the lid came off when i tried to pry it from the foil thing :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: I just hope you can sleep at night
<nikkia> apokryphos: its unlikely - my ghost has tracked me down :/
<apokryphos> it's my shadows that scares me more
<apokryphos> latest dot article :D http://dot.kde.org/1125341686/ -- links to talks on plans for multimedia framework, and how it'll develop
<stoeptegel> i have installed kubuntu and wanna update latest packages, but sudo doesn't work. What to do?
<apokryphos> stoeptegel: sudo "doesn't work"?
<stoeptegel> sort of yeah, it wants my passwd but haven't specified one yet
<apokryphos> stoeptegel: sudo is your user pass
<stoeptegel> wow, kidding right?
<stoeptegel> how could i change that
<apokryphos> No; sudo is "you" with root privileges
<stoeptegel> for that command only, i know that. But i dunno the passwrd because the installer haven't asked me one
<stoeptegel> so what to tell the funny guy? :D
<apokryphos> The installer asks for a user pass
<apokryphos> sudo uses your user pass
<stoeptegel> ah that sounds logical, thnx apokryphos :-)
<ManLord> Woohoo! Opera software celebrates 10 Years and is giving away FREE registration codes for all platforms(only for limited hours)! http://my.opera.com/community/party/
<amu> *lol* who cares about opera 
<apokryphos> Me :D
<apokryphos> much better than firefox 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i thought you were a konq diehard :P
<amu> hehe, software its like sex, if its free its better!
<apokryphos> nikkia: I am, but it doesn't mean I've mucked up my other priorities :P
<apokryphos> amu: best things in life are free =)
<amu> apokryphos: well, free == sourcecode, no source no way
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> nikkia: what's "Linux Sparc"?
<nikkia> apokryphos: probably a build of linux for the Sparc CPU :P
<nikkia> s/CPU/CPU family/
<nikkia> altho i have a feeling 'Sparc' in the linux kernel context pretty much only refers to the sun4m architecture
<apokryphos> I don't have that, I don't have Linux Intel, and I don't have Linux PowerPC... which is all the Linux options. Odd.
<nikkia> apokryphos: what DO you have then ? :)
<apokryphos> an Athlon
<nikkia> (/me guesses you DO have linux intel)
<apokryphos> My idea of Intel must be mucked up
<nikkia> apokryphos: athlon = intel, for the purposes of architecture names
<apokryphos> :-O
<nikkia> apokryphos: the athlon is an implementation of the *intel* 80x86 architecture, is it not ?
<buz> not entirely
<buz> 3dnow for one is an amd development
<buz> at the core it is though
<nikkia> buz, an implementation can be a superset
<buz> embrace and extend yes 
<nikkia> buz, its not essential to use 3dnow to use the athlon instruction set :)
<apokryphos> I thought amd's were just intel compatible, not intels themselves
<buz> intel itself is only more compatible if you want
<buz> neither one actually has x86 in its very core
<nikkia> apokryphos: you're confusing 'intel' as an architecture name with 'intel' the company
<buz> whereas i claim there is no intel architecture
<buz> intel sells a whole bunch of different architectures
<buz> makes no sense to call one of them intel
<nikkia> buz, i'd agree, its probably a bad way, but i don't work for opera :P
<buz> i'd simply write PC or some such there
<nikkia> buz, no, IMO, PC is worse than 'intel' :)
<nikkia> 'x86' is probably the best compromise between accuracy and 'what the masses know'
<buz> yeah
<buz> but a linux user probably knows x86
<nikkia> buz, a linux user would likely assume 'intel' == x86, too
<buz> true
* apokryphos wonders why Konq tries to download and put .debs in Kate
<apokryphos> File Associations says KPacage 8)
<ilba7r> is there a command to tell me the users that are connected at the moment to my pc
<Kamping_Kaiser> who
<ilba7r> thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> or w
<ilba7r> ok it say that i am logged in twice how is that posible
<Kamping_Kaiser> one GUI login and the terminal
<ilba7r> will have to figure that out by myself thanx again kamping_Kaiser
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: that shouldn't give two
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: it does 
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends on the terminal actualy, there was a big debate about it in the Ubuntu/Kubuntu mailing lists
<apokryphos> g-t and ateerm seem to do it only
<ilba7r> thanx for you help again kamping_kaiser take care all
<nikkia> if you use 'w' instead of 'who' you might want to add the -f flag, to tell it to show you where network connections are connected from
<Pie-maker> anyone know how to get the application launcher applet onto the kicker?
<apokryphos> Pie-maker: the kmenu, or quick-launch application buttons?
<Pie-maker> I want a command line inserted into a panel. right now, I have the run command applet in a panel but that isn't enough
<Pie-maker> I did some research and found there is an applet called application launcher. 
<Pie-maker> Searching 100 sections inside google hasn't found where I can install the "application launcher" applet
<apokryphos> I'm pretty sure application launcher is the run command applet
<apokryphos> I think Fedora calls it that
<apokryphos> and wait, you want a command line in Kicker with all the visible output?
<nikkia> wow, a 1-2 line 30 column wide command line, that'll be 'useful'
<douglas> I'm trying to run ./configure on ogre3d cvs, and I can't seem to figure out what these errors mean... http://rafb.net/paste/results/XZk0f332.html ?
* buz wants a cli in the kicker
<buz> the current applet sucks badl
<buz> y
<Pie-maker> I use it for starting up folders without having to open up run, a terminal, or surfing though konqueror
<buz> mine would be more like 120char wide
<apokryphos> Pie-maker: why can't run command do that?
<Pie-maker> I don't really care about the output for the thing.
<buz> proper tab completion would be a start
* apokryphos always sticks to the magical alt+f2
<Pie-maker> It doesn't do the alias command and a couple of others
<phazeman_> narg: here ?
<Pie-maker> after some more research, I have concluded that the run command is indeed the "application launcher" applet. fyi.
<Pie-maker> *run command applet
<Blissex> there are two run-command stuff: one is done by KDesktop and is a pop up, the other is done by the Kicker and runs in it.
<Blissex> the Kicker one can be embedded in it by right clicking on the Kicker panel, selecting 'Add to panel:Applet:Run command'
<baoji> I'm on dialup and pay by the minute so downloading large files costs me quite a bit. If I request a ubuntu CD, will that have enough for me to install kubuntu?
<apokryphos> baoji: unfortunately Ubuntu doesn't provide shipit for Kubuntu
<apokryphos> I wonder if it's possible to create a petition for that :D
<baoji> ah.
<baoji> so how do I download kubuntu then?
<apokryphos> baoji: you'd have to download the ISO from the website
<baoji> Hoary is the latest then?
<apokryphos> latest stable, yes. Breezy is out in October
<baoji> So the Breezy DVD will have everything I might want?
<apokryphos> Ubuntu Breezy = Ubuntu Live+Install CD
<apokryphos> Ubuntu Breezy DVD that is
<nikkia> apokryphos: he could order a ubuntu cd/dvd and then install kubuntu-desktop
<nikkia> it'd probably be a smaller amount of downloading than the CD
<apokryphos> yes, was just thinking that
<baoji> hm.
<Phazeman> can someone please point me on some goot localization howto ?
<Phazeman> i need to install russian and a phonetic keyboard layout
<jjesse> morning :)
<baoji> Well, I've decided to go with the Kubuntu DVD. Will that have--for example--a partitioner to enable me to install it side by side a windows install?
<apokryphos> baoji: the Kubuntu DVD you'd need to download
<lascar> i have no problem increasing/decreasing text size in firefox
<apokryphos> sounds like the ultimate nightmare if you have only a modem
<baoji> The website claims that Kubuntu shop has been opened with DVD3s.
<sproingie> installing any large OS like linux is a nightmare over a modem
<lascar> but i can't make the tiny text in the browser itself (menu, toolbar, etc) any bigger
<baoji> (pardon for the 3--that was the cat)
<lascar> can anybody help me?
<apokryphos> baoji: oh, you can purchase them, sure.
<apokryphos> lascar: install the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt and you should be able to alter fonts and styles for GTK programs under KDE
<baoji> and will those have what I need to partition a hard drive already running windows?
<baoji> I remember a long while ago one used to use 'fips'
<sproingie> the partition editor in the install cd can resize partitions
<baoji> how about ntfs?
<apokryphos> baoji: it claims that it can, yes.
<lascar> wait, which partition editor?
<sproingie> it's really buried.  me, i'd burn a rescue cd with qtparted on it
<apokryphos> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<sproingie> qtparted is a lot easier to use than the one that comes with the installer
<apokryphos> hm, that's not the right factoid..
<baoji> right. and qtparted can deal with ntfs?
<sproingie> yes
<sproingie> you don't even have to defragment
<apokryphos> I think it comes with the Kubuntu DVD (the live DVD part)
<baoji> that's brilliant
* sproingie is still puzzled how that works, but it does
<apokryphos> hm, it's in Universe. Not sure.
<apokryphos> sproingie: amu is quite amazing ;-)
<baoji> how would I find out what's on the kubuntu dvd?
* apokryphos goes to find out
<lascar> !gparted
<ubotu> lascar: What?
<sproingie> i burned a separate rescue cd
<sproingie> i think the distribution itself was called "rescue cd" or somesuch
<sproingie> came with qtparted and other goodies
<baoji> sproingie: hm. that is less attractive if I have to download it, sadly.
<sproingie> baoji: someone mentioned it's also on the livecd so you can do it that way.  of course you can't install off the livecd, so you'd actually be grabbing much more than you need
<apokryphos> hm, it doesn't seem to
<apokryphos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/breezy-dvd-i386.list
<sproingie> breezy's at a stable enough point that we're sending out CD's of it now?
<apokryphos> sproingie: they're not, nope.
* sproingie has seen a lot more people running breezy lately ... and also complaints of X being broken for long periods
<apokryphos> reasonably stable at the moment
<sproingie> methinks i'll stick with hoary for a while yet
<apokryphos> fixed up quite quickly in the last few weeks
<baoji> well.
<sproingie> normally i'm a debian sid person, but breezy seems more like the experimental branch
<apokryphos> baoji: do you have a knoppix or other such live cd there?
<baoji> I should get offline now. But thanks very much for your help. I'll get the Kubuntu live/install DVD and try my luck with the CLI parted
<lascar> apokryphos: i installed the package but have yet to notice a difference
<sproingie> i bet if there's a local LUG you can call, they'll be happy to mail you a livecd of just about anything
<apokryphos> lascar: you have to restart the GTK app (firefox here), and perhaps KDE too
<baoji> Well, I'll see if there's one in the Hull area.
<baoji> Thanks again!
<sproingie> they probably have a stack of knoppix cd's or somesuch
<lascar> ok, will do
<nikkia> baoji: iirc, there is
<lascar> back in a few
<baoji> nikkia: will check out then
<apokryphos> live CD really should have qtparted at the very least
<apokryphos> silly that they don't :P
<baoji> bye
<sproingie> it should be a boot option really
<nikkia> baoji: there is a hull LUG and a beverly LUG (if thats closer)
<sproingie> just give lots of options from the boot menu
<nikkia> beverley even :)
<deacon> Greetings all!
<deacon> Can anyone here assist with some minor hardware issues I'm having?
<deacon> hello?
<deacon> is everyone AFK?
<thoreauputic> deacon: just ask your question
<deacon> I just need a bit of help adjusting the sensitivity on my Synaptics touch pad.  that's all.
<thoreauputic> deacon: I don't know about syanaptics touchpads - if someone does I'm sure they will answer you
<lascar> apokryphos: still nothing
<apokryphos> lascar: did you alter the font-size for gtk apps from kcontrol?
<thoreauputic> deacon: you might try #ubuntu as well - there are more people there
<lascar> yes
<apokryphos> nikkia: http://www.pryan.org/mozilla/firefox/hendikins/firefox-qt/  one that actually runs. Quite buggy on some parts, though ;-)
<apokryphos> lascar: does making them smaller there not adjust it for your firefox?
<lascar> no, nor does increasing the font size
<thoreauputic> deacon waited for less than six minutes... amazing how impatient some people are
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: tell me the answer NOW.
<apokryphos> or else...or else I'll flood!
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh - or start writing in ALL CAPS with EXCLAMATIONS !!!
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<apokryphos> that'll show them that I mean business
<thoreauputic> .... then end with "what a lame channel! No one knoews anything!"
<nikkia> lascar: you might have enabled firefox's option to limit minimum font size
<nikkia> i found that tends to screw up the gtk-qt bridge
<lascar> nikkia: nevermind! it adjusted
<lascar> text within the browser is still tiny, but that's easily adjusted
<lascar> thanx you two
<lascar> and now i bid the all au revoir
<lascar> *thee
<phazeman> i have a very stupid question (but i think it's a relevant one for a new ubuntu/kubuntu users)
<phazeman> when i add users to the system, do they all get the same permissions as i do ? means they can do sudo ?
<nikkia> no
<phazeman> or only the first administrative acount has it ?
<phazeman> nikkia: can you please xplain ?
<nikkia> all members of the group 'admin' have sudo permission
<nikkia> if the new users are added to the group admin then they will
<phazeman> oh
<phazeman> thank god
<phazeman> thanks for that
<angasule> where can I get a list of supported hardware? I've been searching in the website, wiki, etc, and no luck
<pussfeller> anyone found a usb2 pci card that works will ubuntu or linux
<nikkia> that is, of course, the default sudo behaviour
<phazeman>  http://mishka.site.co.il/Files/screen_ubuntu.jpg <- a screeny i've done 5 minutes ago on a live CD. so now another stupid question. is there a way to store my current user settings (home) to any local HD or USB drive or whatever so i won't loose all the thins i've done so far ? or it's a dream i can forget of ?
<nikkia> you're quite free to change it to allow specific users to sudo, even to only sudo specific apps, if you so wish
<phazeman> nikkia: thanks for that quick answer... i was really scared when i reallized i didn't know the answer for that question...
<nikkia> phazeman: the only thing i can think of, is to tar up the home directory and put it somewhere you can restore it from when you install
<nikkia> if you only have ntfs partitions on your system, you'll need to find somewhere else to put it :/
<phazeman> nikkia: yeah.. thought about it, but for some weird reason i can't write it over the net.. it looks like it copy the fiels but when i look from another machine it's not there
<nikkia> phazeman: does the livecd include the smbclient command ?
<nikkia> smbclient tends to be easier to get working for a simple thing, in my experience
<phazeman> nikkia: i will look at it now
<phazeman> ok i found the problem.. fixed :)
<phazeman> the only thing left for me to setup on this install is to figure out how to setup the localization (i have to install russian and set up the x.org keyboard layout)
<tapanim> what is blocking my ssh when i try to get in my computer? always "ssh: connect to host *** port 22: Connection refused
<tapanim> ?
<othernoob> free Opera today :) http://my.opera.com/community/party/reg.dml
<morrow> tapanim: maybe a not running openssh-server.
<tapanim> yes i have because it's working in lan... :/
<apokryphos> othernoob: the IRC party isn't a great party, really ;-)
<morrow> tapanim: nat issue?
<apokryphos> but free reg -> very nice. :)
<tapanim> yes...
<othernoob> apokryphos: i wouldn't know about the party ;) but i love the free reg ;)
<tapanim> morrow: but my dsl won't work without nat...some bug :/
<morrow> well configure a port forwarding on the nat router
<morrow> if you want external people login via ssh into your LAN station
<tapanim> yes
<tapanim> have you any experience about zyxel? and those nat?
<lascar> that was quick
<lascar> does anyone know how to install the mplayer package?  I downloaded it as an RPM and used alien to convert it to deb
<lascar> and still can't get it to run
<apokryphos> no need to do all that; it's in Multiverse
<jjesse> is there a reason you did that?
<apokryphos> did what exactly?
<lascar> multiverse = kpackage?
<apokryphos> ?
<apokryphos> if you enable the multiverse repository in /etc/apt/sources.list then you can apt-get for mplayer
<lascar> i've got universe, but there's no entry for multiverse
<apokryphos> add it, then
<apokryphos> just put the word "multiverse" in the places where "universe" is
<lascar> does multiverse include the universe repository?
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> !modules
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, apokryphos
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> !components
<ubotu> methinks components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<lascar> i can't change the write permisson for sources.list
<lascar> sudo'd and everything
<jjesse> you need to become superuser
<lascar> how do i do that?
<jjesse> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jjesse> will open up kate and w/ the correct rights, run that from K Menu -> Run
<lascar> cool, thanx
<lascar> still can't find package, perhaps "kplayer" is the wrong name?
<jjesse> is there a reason you didn't install mplayer?
<jjesse> or even use kaffine or amorK
<apokryphos> jjesse: you missed him :P
<jjesse> apokryphos: d'oh thanks for letting me know :)
<jjesse> i forgot i turned off join/leave events in konversation
<apokryphos> during the spam fest?
<apokryphos> yeah, that was annoying
<jjesse> apokryphos: just wnated to let you know that doc.ububntu.com is the docteam's new server where a working draft of all our docs are stored if you are intereseted in previewing any of them
<apokryphos> nice
<tetzuo> ahoi
* apokryphos looks
<apokryphos> hola!
<tetzuo> hola
<apokryphos> jjesse: a whole guide on English grammar, heh =)
<jjesse> apokryphos: the styleguide
<apokryphos> x, y, and z  (that last comma there isn't syntactically necessary 8)
<jjesse> grin
<apokryphos> hehe, it's quite comprehensive (the styleguide). Nice stuff.
* apokryphos goes on to Kubuntu docs
<apokryphos> I think there should be a pargraph with an honest comparison to gnome; it's a question a lot of potential-kubuntu users ask, and rightly so.
<jjesse> in which doc and want to write it up :P
<apokryphos> jjesse: the About Kubuntu, and... I may. You guys better hack away my bias though, I'll be more poor at doing that :D
<apokryphos> jjesse: btw, is that the final docbook format?
<apokryphos> seems fairly essential to have a Next/Previous/Up button
<jjesse> agreed
<apokryphos> I saw it earlier.... aha, just as the QuickGuide has
<jjesse> apokryphos: adding it to the task list
<jjesse> we need more kubuntu doc writers :(
<apokryphos> is there much more to do for the moment?
<apokryphos> Ok, I'll try to write that comparison now. What's the address for the docbook source again? The svn repo
<jjesse> not much more will get done before sept 1 breezy doc freeze it seems
<apokryphos> heh, tomorrow
<apokryphos> not going to work through the doc freeze? ;-)
<apokryphos> in KDE they *always* fly-by them :P
<jjesse>   svn co https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk ubuntu-doc
<apokryphos> thanks
<jjesse> well work through the doc freeze on finalizing, don't know for sure how they are limiting them
<apokryphos> would be silly; you can get an awful lot of docwriting done in over a month, for sure.
<apokryphos> proofreading is quicker/easier, too
<apokryphos> jjesse: you guys are a lot more liberal with your markup :P
<jjesse> yeah we are
<apokryphos> i.e. no markup for acronyms etc
<apokryphos> good for new users, I guess.
<apokryphos> jjesse: where's the .entities file?
<apokryphos> called something else, I guess. Just the place where the entities are defined
<apokryphos> I also think it's important to stress (perhaps in the styleguide), that it would probably be ok for people to submit .txt files, which aren't marked up. Many people can still be daunted by the new markup, and it's the content essentially that doccers need
<apokryphos> quite a few suggestions, hope you don't mind :P
<jjesse> sorry boss was around, no i don't mind
<amu> someone saw opi
<amu> !seen opi
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'opi', amu
<dell500> how do I get a Belkin Wireless G (F5D7000) to work?
<wong> hi..anyone
<jjesse> hello wong 
<wong> yes
<wong> nice2 meet u
<jjesse> likewise
<Blissex> dell500:  ask in #wireless
<dell500> thanks
<wong> build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<wong>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<wong> anyone can solve tis problem..
<apokryphos> wong: you not connected to the net?
<amu> dell500: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/41/2005/03/3/303625
<wong> build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<wong> hey jiesse ..there
<dell500> thanks amu
<apokryphos> wong: yes... are you connected to the Internet on that computer?
<wong> yes
<apokryphos> then it should have no problem installing build-essential :/
<wong> if no connect internet, then how i can chatting with u 
<apokryphos> unless you uncommented the Internet repos or something
<apokryphos> wong: from another PC, obviously.
<amu> gcc 3.3 ? 
<wong> yes
<apokryphos> 3.3 is in Hoary, yes.
<wong> pardon..Hoary?
<apokryphos> wong: are you not on hoary?
<amu> gcc_3.3.5-1_i386.deb is in hoary 
<apokryphos> wong: cat /etc/issue   ...gives?
<wong> how 2 solve it.. 
<apokryphos> wong: are you on hoary? What's the output of cat /etc/issue ?
<wong> give some command ..let me try
<amu> wong: which distro you are running ? 
<wong> yes
<amu> ^^
<apokryphos> the output is surely not yes :D
<amu> apokryphos: hehe
<wong> alright
<apokryphos> amu: communication in IRC: day one. 
<apokryphos> wong: so, what is the output?
<amu> apokryphos: :D 
<wong> E: Unmet dependencies.
<amu> *lol*
<wong> the output is E: Unmet dependencies.
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> wong: you're not putting in the command I told you to :)
<amu> wong: you are joking 
<wong> nope really1
<wong> i jst type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<amu> wong: do what apokryphos said
<apokryphos> don't type that
<apokryphos> type:   cat /etc/issue
<apokryphos> what does that give?
<wong> how.. izzit type cat/etc/issue/gcc
<apokryphos> amu: not sure whether to laugh or cry ;-)
<apokryphos> wong: no, just cat /etc/issue
<wong> ok
<amu> apokryphos: :) 
<wong> the output is Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<wong> tis want
<apokryphos> woo! You are on Hoary. :)
<wong> what is it?
<wong> so?
<apokryphos> a version of Ubuntu; the latest Stable
<apokryphos> so, there must be a problem with the actual getting of the packages
<amu> wong: you should run a dist-upgrade, cause on hoary gcc is 3.3.5
<apokryphos> wong: if you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential    ...do you still get the error?
<apokryphos> well, if you do, then we'll need to alter your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wong> then..
<wong> what should i do it
<apokryphos> do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<apokryphos> does that give the error?
<wong> still get error
<wong> can i put ubuntu disk 2 install gcc
<jjesse> apokryphos: updated the docs with your suggestion
<apokryphos> for GCC, I think -- yes.
<apokryphos> jjesse: cool :)
<wong> hehe.. i 1st time 2 use it.. where i can find update system
<apokryphos> Gotta go for a bit now; I'll help later if you're still here
<apokryphos> sorry about that :)
<wong> ok..thanks anyone
<wong> guve urs some trouble
<wong> sorry anyine
<wong> ubotu: there
<ubotu> wong: Not a clue
<thoreauputic> wong: ubotu is a bot
<wong> bot?
<wong> hehe
<wong> yez
<thoreauputic> !seen apokryphos
<ubotu> apokryphos <n=dw@host-84-9-35-254.bulldogdsl.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 51m 7s ago, saying: 'sorry about that :)'.
<foul> when I run the update will it automatically install the latest version of KDE?
<m0ns00n> Hello
<foul> <_< Hi.
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> You're foul
<m0ns00n> Hehe
<foul> Yes I am
<wong> i had error when run eclipse .
<wong> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file:
<wong> ibgtk-x11-2.0.so.0??
<wong> anyone know tat
<m0ns00n> hmm
<m0ns00n> Did you install libgtk dev?
<m0ns00n> do a search on it
<Budda> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check <-- what does this mean? and how can i fix it?
<foul> I used to run winmac_fstab with sudo /home/chris/winmac_fstab, but that was in ubuntu, is there something with kubuntu that makes that not work?  It keeps saying unknown command
<foul> never mind I figured it out :-P
<amu> Budda: /lib/cpp fails sanity check means that you don't have a C++ compiler installed
<_nyn_> hi. i'm using that package that makes gtk apps look like qt ones. the problem is that text i type in gtk apps, as well as the cursor, remain with the former gtk color, black, and since i'm using a grey background they are quite invisible. i've tried changing gtk themes, but that has no effect. there is no text in my kde/qt config that is set to black... any ideas?
<_mike> hi, um i installed misfit modellor through the generic instructions (cd, configure, make, make install)and restarted, but now i cant find it in any of my menus
<_mike> ...anyone...
<phazeman> hi all
<phazeman> there is something strange going on.....
<phazeman> i've been trying to install some apps here with apt-get and none of them did install
<phazeman> everything screams about bad packages
<phazeman> can someone help please ?
<phazeman> i'm talking about gimp and gaim
<achille> what does your /etc/apt/sources.list file look like
<phazeman> i've updated it last night when narg gave me his one
<phazeman> i did it to install the kde 3.4.2
<phazeman> achille: i don't mind to set it up back to what it was (i saved it) but i hope it won't harm the KDE
<seth_k> TheMagnumMunkey, compiling things from source will never give you a menu entry
<TheMagnumMunkey> they always did b4
<seth_k> I see you over in #ubuntu, are you running KDE or gnome?
<seth_k> ah, KDE
<mindspin> jdjdj
<seth_k> mindspin, ?
<mindspin> i can not log in correctly
<mindspin> forgoz the passwd for mindspin so i cannot register for #ubuntu
<mindspin> and _mindspin doesn#t work
<mindspin> and yes I#m on kubuntu, but #ubuntu is a little more alive
<metellius> so I just had kind of a harddisk-crash, loads of files have been messed up, kdm won't start (startx will though), and kicker (actually any panel) isn't showing. what do you people suggest? reinstall kubuntu?
<BlankB> metellius: and make a good backup when you are done.
<seth_k> indeed
<metellius> i'm going to do that now :)
<metellius> but can I somehow reinstall all main-packages with synaptic?
<athlon> is there an update notification applet for kubuntu ? similar to the one in gnome
<phazeman> need help with gaim install... it gives me an "broken package" error. can someone help please ?
<seth_k> phazeman, what is the exact error?
<seth_k> athlon, no
<phazeman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<phazeman>   gaim: Depends: libgtkspell0 (>= 2.0.2) but it is not installable
<phazeman> E: Broken packages
<phazeman> seth_k: ^^^
<seth_k> you're trying to install gaim from apt?
<phazeman> yes
<seth_k> alright, one second
<phazeman> sudo apt-get install gaim
<phazeman> k
<phazeman> thanks
<seth_k> could you run the command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> and paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<phazeman> seth_k: yes...
<phazeman> sec
<phazeman> seth_k: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/350375
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<seth_k> yeah, there's your problem
<phazeman> seth_k: ?
<Whistler> Hi
<seth_k> phazeman, see the post by me in pastebin right below yours?
<seth_k> Seth, 18 hr ago
<seth_k> phazeman, terminal command: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<phazeman> seth_k: ok
<phazeman> see it
<seth_k> delete your list, and replace it with mine
<seth_k> then terminal command: sudo apt-get update
<phazeman> seth_k: sec
<blackflag> whistler, whats going on by you?
<badbear> hi, 
<phazeman> seth_k: ok it's done. could you please explain me what exactly was the problem so i won't get that mistake again ?
<blackflag> hi
<badbear> i have a usb flash drive, i plug it in, and kubuntu recognized it
<seth_k> phazeman, you did not have a deb line for main
<seth_k> only a deb-src line
<phazeman> hrmmmm let me look again....
<badbear> but when i use "remove safety", the usb flash don't turn of the light
<badbear> turn off
<badbear> so i think its still connected
<badbear> how could i disconnect the usb flash ?
<phazeman> seth_k: could you please point me to the src line that is in MY sources.list ? i cant see it
<phazeman> badbear: try to umount it
<seth_k> phazeman, the src line in your sources.list is the first line
<seth_k> phazeman, notice it is "deb-src" and not "deb"
<badbear> i already do that
<badbear> but the same happens
<phazeman> ahh yeah i see it... thanks much seth_k 
<seth_k> cheers
<seth_k> make sure you run: sudo apt-get update
<seth_k> to get the new sources.list
<phazeman> seth_k: i come from mandriva and have to get used to apt
<seth_k> and maybe sudo apt-get upgrade too
<phazeman> i did already
<seth_k> ok
<phazeman> thanks :)
<seth_k> yeah, apt is much better than rpm in my opinion :)
<seth_k> I like it a lot
<phazeman> seth_k: but urpmi is much more simple by me
<phazeman> may be it's coz i'm used to it
<seth_k> yeah, probably
<phazeman> using it for 3-4 years...
<_mindspin> hi, sorry for asking such astupid question, but: where do I have to add the call for a script (firewallbuilder) to get it executed at boot time?
<_mindspin> sorry wrong channel
<phazeman> hrmmm... anyone here using xorg's kayboard layout feature ?
<phazeman> i can't seem to find my own note about setting multiple layouts...
<nikkia> nice one linus
<nikkia> they took the mppe code back out of the kernel
<blackflag> passing
<phazeman> any gaim experts here ?
<gdh> nah try #ubuntu, it's a GTK / GNOME app...
<gdh> or #gaim ?
<phazeman> gdh: thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<beckSTAR> hi leute
<beckSTAR> hab mal ne frage
<beckSTAR> bin neue in sachen linux "kubunto"
<beckSTAR> wie kann ich ins quakenet wechseln ?
<Riddell> beckSTAR: #kubuntu-de ?
<Riddell> apokryphos: you never told me you were going for membership
<apokryphos> Riddell: yeah, mainly just to help with the channel (spambots/idiots) in channels if possible :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: want me to give you ops?
* nikkia is surprised apokryphos's not already an op, tbh :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: I'm meant to be getting it now for here (mako says).. if you would, then that would be great I guess, yes. =)
<Riddell> anyone object to apokryphos getting ops?
<nikkia> nope
<apokryphos> Speak now or forever hold your peace :D
<apokryphos> Riddell: thanks =)
<Riddell> done
<nikkia> Riddell: hmmm?
<nikkia> Riddell: did you just re-add me, or is chanserv being buggy ?
<nikkia> or did everyone get that ?
<Riddell> nikkia: I changed your level to the same as the other ops, no practical changes
<nikkia> Riddell: ah, didn't realise i wasn't the same level
<Riddell> neither did I until just now
<BlankB> !faq
<ubotu> faq is probably Frequently Asked Questions you can check it out from here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<brk3> does anyone know in the resize partition dialog when installing, and it says 'new partition size:', does that mean enter the size you want to reduce that partition to, or the size you want to reduce it by?
<Blissex> brk3: the new total size. And probably you lose the existing contents.
<brk3> :9
<brk3> i want to do a dual boot
<brk3> i was told i could resize the main partition without losing everything on it
#kubuntu 2006-08-28
<surgy> draik: didnt cross my mind till just now, why dont i go the torent route man im glad i thought of that
<draik> try it surgy
<intelikey> CUM_SIURAN ifconfig eth0 [ip]  up
<zorgluuu> all the other ones in english explain it for gnome and only put little notes about what to change for kubuntu
<intelikey> CUM_SIURAN or did you mean modem ?
<draik> Isnt torrent the #1 way to get linux distros?
<brkamikaze> zorgluuu: if you can, could you translate it and put it on the english wiki? :)
<CUM_SIURAN> I meant ethernet
<CUM_SIURAN> well, wlan actually
<CUM_SIURAN> but yeah
<CUM_SIURAN> what if I get the ip from dhcp?
<zorgluuu> brkamikaze, ok i will, first i have to test it tho :)
<Stardog> anyone know how to install printer-driver? the ordinary way doesn't work
<brkamikaze> CUM_SIURAN: if you get it from dhcp you need to fear nothing
<intelikey> getting in ober my head CUM_SIURAN, i'm network illiterate.
<CUM_SIURAN> brkm: huh?
<intelikey> Stardog which 'ordinary way' ?
<brkamikaze> CUM_SIURAN: if dhcp is working, then the network is configured as long as the dhcp server is working
<Stardog> intelikey: "add printer" in system settings... every time i try to download the driver i get the msg, that either the driver doesn't exists or i dont have the rights
<CUM_SIURAN> well, the network isn't work
<CUM_SIURAN> ing
<CUM_SIURAN> and the dhcp server must be working
<CUM_SIURAN> becuase I am on that same network on another computer right now
<intelikey> Stardog kdesu that app
<intelikey> become root
<Martijn81> CUM_SIURAN: since 6.06.1 i had todo: sudo dhclient ethx
<brkamikaze> CUM_SIURAN: sudo dhclient
<intelikey> use the force
<intelikey> feel the power
<Martijn81> CUM_SIURAN: every boot that is
<Stardog> intelikey: what command do i run?
* intelikey was afreid youd ask that
<routh> damn - loading the module didn't work - ubuntu really needs alsaconf - when I run alsamixer I get "lsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" - and my games don't have sound - however beep media player has sound with alsa - because I can choose hw0,0 or hw0,1 with the plugin.. anything that tries to use 'default' fails
<Stardog> well.... Im considering meself a newbie :p
<routh> anyone have an idea for my plight?
<intelikey> i don't know.  i don't run a GUI   maybe cupsdconf "
<CUM_SIURAN> I got "no DHCPOFFERS received"
<draik> Stardog, have you tried both of the drivers? If there is more than one listed for the same printer? I had that same issue
<brkamikaze> CUM_SIURAN: then the dhcp server isn't working OR you can't reach the network
<shadowr3d> hello
<Stardog> draik: yes... tried everyone.... same errormsg i get
<draik> weird
<m4rc0sss> good by ;)
<draik> what's your printer?
<Stardog> draik: hpc 750
<shadowr3d> does anyone know how to get a scanner working?
<intelikey> draik i might have misread him.  but it sounds like he's not getting root perms.
<CUM_SIURAN> brkam: how do I reach the network then?
<shadowr3d> anyone
<Stardog> draik: HP psc 750 i ment
<intelikey> dont ya still gotta be root to add a printer
<shadowr3d> LINUX YEAH
<shadowr3d> gfgfdgfdgf
<shadowr3d> d
<shadowr3d> gfd
<shadowr3d> gfd
<shadowr3d> dg
<shadowr3d> g
<shadowr3d> fg
<draik> intelikey, that might be the issue
<shadowr3d> gdg
<InuDuelist> No spamming.
<shadowr3d> gd
<shadowr3d> gf
<shadowr3d> gf
<shadowr3d> gfd
<shadowr3d> gfdgfd
<InuDuelist> Stop spamming.
<shadowr3d> g
<shadowr3d> who are you
<shadowr3d> who are you
<NickGarvey> the ops will be angry...
<intelikey> and i have used   HP psc 750    pretty good medium quality multi device.
<shadowr3d> gfdgfdg
<shadowr3d> f
<shadowr3d> gf
<shadowr3d> gfd
<shadowr3d> g
<shadowr3d> fg
<shadowr3d> f
<shadowr3d> gf
<shadowr3d> gf
<Martijn81> op?
<shadowr3d> gf
<shadowr3d> gf
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<shadowr3d> g
<connyosis> shadowr3d: asswhipe, stop being a little punk
<shadowr3d> gfd
<shadowr3d> gf
<InuDuelist> You do realize that I permaban is just a right click away, right?
<shadowr3d> gfd
<routh> grow the hell up kid
<shadowr3d> gf
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<shadowr3d> gfgf
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<shadowr3d> gfg
<shadowr3d> f
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-4-214-163.oc.oc.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
<InuDuelist> NPOwned.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<connyosis> thank you
<NickGarvey> thanks
<draik> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
<routh> woot
<InuDuelist> What a nab.
<InuDuelist> Continue on with your talking of the printers.
<draik> please
<intelikey> and i have used   HP psc 750    pretty good medium quality multi device.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<routh> Now anyone know anyway to configure the default alsa card in ubuntu - they must have something since they "refuse" to put alsaconf in
<intelikey> but the only issue i had was just "be root"  and add it.
<connyosis> routh: what do you mean by configure? Isn't alsamixer enough?
<draik> I am not sure what I did to fix the printer issue other than reboot and try again
<routh> connyosis - I'm going to repeat my ealier message to bring you up to speed
<routh> damn - loading the module didn't work - ubuntu really needs alsaconf - when I run alsamixer I get "lsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" - and my games don't have sound - however beep media player has sound with alsa - because I can choose hw0,0 or hw0,1 with the plugin.. anything that tries to use 'default' fails
<Stardog> intelikey: so how do i Become root to this kind of operations?
<intelikey> repoot   lol
<draik> LOL
<connyosis> routh: I see.
<intelikey> Stardog the way i did it, (this isn't the *buntu way)  was  drop to console and startx as root.
<InuDuelist> No, I'm not.
<InuDuelist> Deathmaster, but thanks anyway.
<intelikey> it's the cli guy  kinda thing    ya know.
<draik> Stardog, you're not asked for a password or anything when you go into your System Settings?
<routh> connyosis: So I need to configure alsa somehow - anything else I would run alsaconf - I like ubuntu though and would like to find a native resolution to this
<intelikey> Stardog want a 123 on it ?
<Stardog> draik: no... no passwords
<draik> intelikey, I'll take it if stardog doesn't
<draik> hmmm
<Stardog> intelikey: i would like that yes
<draik> ditto
<connyosis> routh: yeah I can understand that
<routh> connyosis: googling just seems to produce a lot of forums with complaints about not having alsaconf - and I found the thread where the developers explain why they left alsaconf out - but I'm pulling my hair out, as there's lots of complaints - but no solution...
<Kr4t05> Is there anything special that I need to do when I upgrade to KDE 3.5.4?
<intelikey> [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]    login    sudo su -     then /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx        when you log out of the root kde restart it like this    /etc/init.d/kdm start & exit
<intelikey> Stardog ^
<connyosis> routh: what error do you get when trying to load the module for your card?
<routh> routh: None-  they load fine
<intelikey> pretty simple stuff for a  cli user.
<Stardog> ill try
<connyosis> routh: what kind of card is it?
<intelikey> let me quote actuall typed commands for you.
<routh> connyosis: none they load fine - talking to mysefl there - I need to tell alsa to use hw0,0 or hw0,1 - it's a Sound Blaster PCI 128 model ct 4700
<intelikey> press keys ->"[ctrl] +[alt] +[f1] "   login    sudo su -     then "/etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx "        when you log out of the root kde restart it like this    "/etc/init.d/kdm start & exit "
<intelikey> oops  missed the sudo part.
<intelikey> "sudo su -"
<phreakys> ow man
<routh> connyosis: in beep media player I can specify that rather than default, it should use one of the other two alsa cards showing for my card - if I specify either of the other ones it works
<phreakys> i really start to hate ati stuff
<intelikey> if the quotes help clear it up any.
<boeroe> hello here a stupid question of a newbie . i download firefox and untared it wit tar -xv...
<routh> connyosis: if I tell beep to use default - I wind up with the same issue in beep as in games.. no sound
<boeroe> waht miust i do to install further firefox?
<phreakys> sudo apt-get install firefox
<phreakys> get it from the repositories boeroe
<Kr4t05> boeroe: sudo apt-get install firefox, you don't need to compile it from source.
<phreakys> or with adept
<boeroe> ok thx will try it.
<draik> you already have it ready for install
<boeroe> yes i untarred it
<nagyv> I can not openany connections in the browsers (Firefox, Konqueror). Although with ping it seems tah I know the IP-address. Any ideas?
<boeroe> everything is in a directory firefox
<sledge> Does somebody know about a X11 proxy that forwards mouse/keyboard input to an X server?
<boeroe> oke thx preakys
<phreakys> np
<phreakys> if someone can help me with fglrx setup, would be great
<intelikey> nagyv been playing with firewall ?
<connyosis> routh: checked out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 ?
<connyosis> routh: maybe something there to help you
<nagyv> intelikey: there is a firewall, but I do not administer it. This problem comes back from time-to-time, but then I can use the net again.
<intelikey> nagyv ;/   sorry no help.
<Kr4t05> Gee...
<Kr4t05> This camera worked fine in breezy...
<Kr4t05> Maybe I should downgrade. :/
<Dr_Willis> left grade!
<boeroe> Pacific Airways
<boeroe> Reading package lists... Done
<boeroe> Building dependency tree... Done
<boeroe> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boeroe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<boeroe> is only available from another source
<boeroe> However the following packages replace it:
<boeroe>   libnss3
<routh> connyosis: That document leads me to the same dead end with no answer - I run aplay -l and get my soundcard - so it tells me to run alsamixer - but it has no info if you have an error with alsamixer - so I dead end and the document is useless
<boeroe> this is what i get phreaky
<boeroe> what must i do?
<phreakys> ah
<boeroe> phreaky
<boeroe> ?
<phreakys> ehm, maybe you have to uncomment some repositories
<phreakys> go to console, and enter: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !repos > boeroe
<boeroe> i dont understand what is apt get is supposed to do?
<Kr4t05> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<boeroe> ok
<phreakys> it installs software for you
<intelikey> s/installs/manages/ ^
* brkamikaze is away: Away at the moment
<Dr_Willis> Hmm  Some how i got a "Kat  Desktop Search Enviroment" - but the kitty wont search for nothing. :)
<Dr_Willis> i think i need to RTFM
* intelikey wonders where 'the moment' is ???
<draik> boeroe, type 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<routh> connyosis: brb - going to try another idea I found - manually creating asound.conf and rebooting
<Martijn81> moment what for?
<connyosis> routh: do that, I'll check around as well
<boeroe> oke will try that draik
<draik> hope it works out for you boeroe
<Martijn81> stupid me...
<intelikey> Martijn81 where brkamikaze went away to
<draik> I remember my physics professor telling us about moments... it's only as good as a picture
<Martijn81> yeah i noticed, little late though...
<intelikey> :)
<boeroe> same sjet draik
<draik> hmmm
<boeroe> Reading package lists... Done
<boeroe> Building dependency tree... Done
<boeroe> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boeroe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<boeroe> is only available from another source
<boeroe> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<draik> !pastebin > boeroe
<boeroe> what is !pastebin>
<connyosis> boeroe: don't paste a lot of lines in the channel, use pastebin.com
<connyosis> boeroe: and then just paste the link here
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<boeroe> ok thx
<InuDuelist> Any students in here?
<InuDuelist> http://www.mynoteit.com/
<draik> before you flood the channel and get kicked for it, paste your output in there and paste your link here for us to see
<draik> ^ boeroe
<boeroe> this is frustrating can install anything
<boeroe> ok will do
<draik> boeroe, use adept instead
<Kr4t05> boeroe: you may need to enable universe.
<Kr4t05> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<draik> Kr4t05, I didn't think about that... boeroe, try that
<Dr_Willis> wowsers... kat crashed and crashed and crashed some more. :P
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: Do you have any advice for someone upgrading KDE to 3.5.4?
<Dr_Willis> other then DONT do it. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: Why?
<boeroe> you maean sudo adeptinstall firefox?
<Dr_Willis> no idea really, heck - im not even sure what version i am using.
<Kr4t05> Mkay.
<boeroe> draik you mean sudo adept install firefox?
<draik> no
<draik> Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> looks like i am using 3.5.2 here
<Kr4t05> boeroe:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<boeroe> kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> whats so new in 3.5.4 ?
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: No idea, but I like surprises. :P
<draik> K Menu > System > Adept
<boeroe> hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> you get your ticket.. andyou takes your chances!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> Ride the Bronco!
<Kr4t05> Stupid EasyCam2 complains about gnome.ui
<Kr4t05> ><
<boeroe> and then waht do i do?
<boeroe> draik
<Kr4t05> boeroe: nothing.
<Kr4t05> boeroe: oh, wait.
<boeroe> nothing how is firefox installed then?
<Kr4t05> boeroe: type 'firefox' in the search field
<boeroe> already did that
<Kr4t05> Did anything show up in the menu below?
<draik> nothing?
<Phoul> anyone know of a program that i can use to check to see what folders are taking up the most amout of space on my hd?
<boeroe> gave mozilla firefox language package
<Kr4t05> Arg...
<Kr4t05> BRB
<Riddell> Phoul: du -h
<Kr4t05> I need to restart. ><
<routh> connyosis: That did it
<boeroe> draik still there
<draik> yup
<nonickname_> can anyone help me with setting up dhcpd?
<boeroe> so what is the problem
<draik> not sure what's going on with your setup
<routh> connyosis: had to specify hw:0,0 - alsamixer still fails to work - because of the lack of alsaconf - however my sound works in everything now
<draik> ok
<draik> open a window to pastebin
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> there's the link for you in case you need it
<boeroe> did it already create a link named test but how do i get this link in this chat
<boeroe> hmm jsut read something about webboard
<richard> I've got a problem with Clamav,Klamav, Clamav-base, fresh-clam. . . . it will not install with adept because it returns an error saying all of the dependency files weren't loaded or could be loaded. . . anyone else have this problem? What's the fix?
<boeroe> but then i have to install dpkg again an installation problem
<boeroe> :-)
<draik> boeroe
<boeroe> YES RICHARD me
<richard> I run dpkg --configure -a in Konsole to get everything else loaded onto my system. . .
<draik> open a Run Command
<draik> [ALT]  + [F2] 
<boeroe> and then?
<draik> type          kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<richard> Klamav also has problems . . . .in the past it would indicate a new update was needed to be installed so it would download but never really install it. . . .
<draik> got it open?
<boeroe> yep
<richard> Anyways any help with Clamav would be appreciated. ...
<draik> copy everything (right click and click on Select All)
<draik> paste it into a pastebin
<boeroe> done
<draik> link to pastebin?
<richard> Any idea's  ??
<boeroe> i feel so stupid but where is the link how do i get it here?
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<boeroe> i called it sourceslist and can see it at the right
<draik> the link is the URL on the top
<draik> got it
<draik> don't worry
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21840
<draik> that's your link
<boeroe> i clicked on send after typing the name and then it apeared at he right under the heading posts
<boeroe> ohhhhh
<boeroe> now i het it
<boeroe> get it
<draik> ok
<draik> now open up konsole
<brkamikaze> intelikey: he went to dinner
<boeroe> done
<draik> type          sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<boeroe> done
<draik> ok
<draik> so now you have a backup if this doens't work for you
<draik> now
<draik> here is my link to your new sources.list
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21841
<draik> Here is what you do
<draik> close konsole
<mshade> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<draik> open the run command again
<boeroe> ok
<draik> [ALT]  + [F2] 
<boeroe> done
<draik> type          kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<brkamikaze> I updated KDE
<brkamikaze> starting logoff procedure...
<boeroe> done
<draik> then delete everything in there
<draik> and paste what I have for you in pastebin
<draik> to your sources.list file
<boeroe> ok
<draik> save it
<draik> boeroe, done/
<draik> ?
<richard> Here are the error messages I get from Clamav: E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<richard> E: clamav-daemon: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<richard> E: clamsmtp: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<richard> How do I get it to install?
<richard> What dependency files would I be missing?\
<richard> Anyone have any idea's
<draik> boeroe?
<draik> Question for everyone and anyone...
<boeroe> ok done cool once you know how to use it with download it puts it for you in a kate editor
<boeroe> oke draik
<boeroe> whats next
<draik> If I attach a 3rd HDD, 80GB, can I install Kubuntu on it and run it from there?
<draik> boeroe, open konsole
<draik> type         sudo apt-get update
<boeroe> done
<draik> ok now...
<draik> type         sudo apt-get upgrade
<boeroe> done
<draik> now try it
<draik> type         sudo apt-get install firefox
<boeroe> oke run it should try to install now?
<Martijn81> draik: shouldn't be a problem as long as you keep grub on the first hard disk (asuming you're not taking the alternative road and use NTLDR)
<draik> try to install it now with that command
<draik> Martijn81, I'm using GRUB
<draik> How do I decide where GRUB stays?
<Martijn81> draik: you can't AFAIK, it's has to be the first drive because that's where the BIOS is going to look
<draik> Martijn81, so when I install it on another HDD, I don't have an option to keep the GRUB on my primary HDD?
<Martijn81> so, either the primary master in case of PATA or SATA1 in case of SATA
<draik> or do you mean primary HDD as in Master and Slave drives?
<Martijn81> draik: yep
<draik> oh
<draik> yeah
<draik> this new HDD will be slave
<Martijn81> draik: it always chooses the first drive
<draik> that I knew... phew!!!
<draik> I thought it was as to where the GRUB wants to be installed
<draik> but how do I go about setting up the install?
<boeroe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21843
<draik> when I choose the drive, I know I'm choosing the new HDD
<boeroe> this is what i get
<draik> I will look at it right now
<draik> boeroe, do you have Adept open?
<draik> or anything else controlling your repos?
<boeroe> yes hhmm
<boeroe> try again
<draik> Martijn81, what about the setup? Do I have to tell it to set root (/) to my primary drive or to the new HDD? If I set it to my primary, won't that format the partition I have right now?
<draik> boeroe, let me know what happens
<MeTa[AwAy] > bb all
<boeroe> looks like there where no errors !!!!!!
<draik> so you have it installed now boeroe?
<boeroe> just checking
<draik> K Menu > Internet
<boeroe> can not run it...
<draik> ???
<draik> any errors?
<boeroe> with alt f2 firefox
<boeroe> let me check what i should do
<draik> weird
<draik> I can
<boeroe> sudo apt-get install firefox
<boeroe> and then hwo do i run it?
<boeroe> how do i run it
<gnomefreak> from the menu
<gnomefreak> or from cli with firefox
<brkamikaze> gnomefreak: wtf do I always need to run kbuildsycoca after installing a new x11 package?
<Martijn81> draik: i have not done a dualboot with linux yet, it might be that the installation give you the option because it detects there's already a / partition, i don't know that, normally grub will just point to / partition installing on for the menu.lst file, but in case of linux dualboot i do not know to be honest
<gnomefreak> brkamikaze: i have never run it so i couldnt tell you
<ubuntu_> busy busy
<draik> Thank your for your input Martijn81
<draik> Much appreciated
<draik> boeroe, try to reboot
<boeroe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21843
<boeroe> same eroor when installing
<boeroe> error
<ubuntu_> ???
<draik> hmmm
<draik> I'm running out of solutions for you here
<draik> I don't think I know what else I can suggest other than a reboot
<boeroe> hmm yes man still appreciate your help. i feel so dum and helpless....
<draik> you're welcome
<boeroe> oke will try that tomorrow is another day
<boeroe> thx
<draik> don't let anything intimidate you
<boeroe> :-)
<draik> np
<boeroe> so waht where you trying?
<boeroe> update the source list?
<draik> yup
<boeroe> now i  know why people run away from linux :-)
<draik> cuz they can't let go of the windoze teet
<boeroe> but it is a challenge
<boeroe> later
<draik> peace
<draik> Goodbye everyone... I now attempt an install on another HDD
<ubuntu_> ;)
<Tim> wow ok
<Tim> ??question how do i download a server list???
<kraut> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Tim> !apt
<Tim> i see
<Tim> thanks
<Tim> ;)
<Tim> bye all thanks for the info ;)
<draik> Martijn81, what good is an attempt when I don't have the necessary cables
<draik> I am short on Y-Connectors from my PSU
<draik> WHOA!!!!
<Martijn81> ops!
<draik> brown.freenode really crapped out!!!!
<Martijn81> !ops
<bLaZeD> big split
<draik> oh yea
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)
<exobuzz> are there netsplits going on ?
<draik> I think so
<draik> but I think its done
<exobuzz> its bloody annoying..
<draik> or it's getting to be a real crawl
<draik> exobuzz, it's really annoying with all the joins
<bonggnu> hi, i need a program to shrink a mpg file of 890 megas, to record in a vcd
<draik> kinda throws off convos
<draik> QDVDAUTHOR
<draik> ^bonggnu
<exobuzz> anyone here used koverartist ? just that its good, and i discovered it recently
<exobuzz> and i printing a nice dvd cover today :)
<bonggnu> ok,. i will try it, thanks a lot
<bonggnu> draik: ** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x08552c28 **
<oslo> bonsoir
<oslo> sous kubuntu j'aimerais mettre l'ecran de login de ubuntu est-ce possible ?
<brkamikaze> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oslo> sorry
<oslo> & thks
<oslo> so under Kubuntu i'd like to switch my logon screen to the ubuntu one how can i do ?
<pierreth> hello i cannot burn dvd
<pierreth> i have the error Failed to open device
<pierreth> what should I do?
<CVirus> pierreth: try with sudo
<pierreth> CVirus: all the times?
<CVirus> pierreth: I suppose
<Martijn81> oslo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<brkamikaze> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<pierreth> CVirus: thank you, I am trying
<brkamikaze> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork gdm
<Martijn81> no that's not right, damn what was that command...
<oslo> <brkamikaze>> and i'll stay under KDE or ..?
<brkamikaze> oslo: yes, you will continue under kde
<brkamikaze> unless you install gnome-session
<oslo> only the login screen after the usplash screen ?
<oslo> k
<brkamikaze> you will also need to configure the bootscripts to start GDM instead of KDM
<pierreth> CVirus: i have the same erroor
<oslo> i don't want 4 now KDE is great
<CVirus> pierreth: no idea .. really
<pierreth> CVirus: is it possible to burn cd or dvd on linux?
<CVirus> yes sure
<draik> pierreth K3B
<brkamikaze> sudo bash -c 'rm /etc/rc3.d/S99kdm; ln -s ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc3.d/S99gdm; rm /etc/rc{0,6}.d/K01kdm; ln -s ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc{0,6}.d/K01gdm'
<red> when i get on the web at kde-look.org and get wallpapers, how exactly do i install them as well as other programs that are .tar
<pierreth> draik: k3b is not better
<brkamikaze> red: open then with Ark
<red> ok
<red> thanxs
<brkamikaze> if they have a file named 'configure', then you need to compile
<Jucato> but wallpapers, usually, don't need compiling
<red> ok
<red> ill try some stuff
<drgonzo> hello all
<red> is that the same with visual themes
<drgonzo> is there anyway to check is the kmail spamasssasin flags are working
<brkamikaze> Jucato: visual styles however do need compiling :(
<Jucato> red, not all
<Jucato> brkamikaze, yes... but he did mention "wallpapers"...
<drgonzo> i.e which i check something as spam and it gets moved to trash, it's suppose to run the sa-learn command but can i check to see if it's working?
<brkamikaze> red: sometimes the publisher of the theme publish a .deb version under another name
<red> okay
<brkamikaze> just download that deb and run "dpkg -i <file"
<brkamikaze> dpkg -i <filename>
<red> the ones that i download sar .tar.gz
<Jucato> or, when you have download the .deb, right-click on it in Konqueror and choose Kubuntu Package Menu > Install
<brkamikaze> red: if it is a wallpaper, don't worry
<pierreth> K3b is just so slow
<brkamikaze> but if it is a visual style, prefer a .deb version
<red> ok
<CVirus> pierreth: burning has nuthing to do with the software you're using
<red> where would i extract to
<red> what folder
<red> or does it even mattter
<brkamikaze> pierreth: every single burning program for linux uses cdrecord as a backend AFAIK
<brkamikaze> red: it doesn't matter
<Jucato> red, doesn't matter if it's just a wallpaper
<pierreth> CVirus: yes it does, K3b is very just at adding a folder
<red> its a theme
<red> or should i even try themes
<pierreth> Gravman is a lot faster for that
<brkamikaze> red: there are some themes available from apt, try those too
<red> ok
<red> ill try those
<otaku-san> Does anyone know of any good Archiving programs beside Ark?  I was thinking 7zip but I want to know if there are any other good ones out there
<brkamikaze> otaku-san: file-roller
<brkamikaze> but that's part of GNOME
* Jucato thinks Ark is one of the best... ^_^
* brkamikaze agrees
<Jucato> red, this post might help clarify some things a bit about themes in KDE: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8189.msg33038#msg33038
* otaku-san has a bad habit of going with something else even if what he has is perfectly fine...just for the fun of it ;)
<Jucato> otaku-san, besides, Ark and all the rest are merely front-ends to the command line utilities. they're abilities are largely dependent on those
<Jucato> otaku-san, other archiving programs: file roller and xarchiver (xfce)
<brkamikaze> otaku-san: the best archiving tool is 'tar'
<brkamikaze> :)
<otaku-san> Jucato: ahhhh...yeah I was wondering...
<otaku-san> brkamikaze: hahah ya it is most defiantly better than a .zip
<otaku-san> but windoze has such bad support for it...
<Jucato> but seems like RAR has better/smaller compression...
<brkamikaze> remember to install p7zip
<Dr_Willis> rar often can compress better.. but takes longer
<brkamikaze> then Ark will be able to mess with .7z files
<oslo> brkamikaze> it didn't work i tried a Ctrl-Alt-Del to see it didn't work
<Bbetto> hi, whats mean this checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<oslo> about change the kubuntu login to ubuntu one
<brkamikaze> oslo: you need to change the init scripts
<brkamikaze> sudo bash -c 'rm /etc/rc3.d/S99kdm; ln -s ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc3.d/S99gdm; rm /etc/rc{0,6}.d/K01kdm; ln -s ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc{0,6}.d/K01gdm'
<mshade> !composite manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brkamikaze> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<brkamikaze> bah
<brkamikaze> Jucato: do you know how to replace kdm with gdm?
<brkamikaze> any user-friendly way?
<Jucato> brkamikaze, sorry, a bit clueless there...
<Bbetto> hi what means this please? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<oslo> ^^
<brkamikaze> Bbetto: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<brkamikaze> this should install almost every header needed to compile a X program
<pierreth> I was able to burn a folder
<pierreth> I'm trying to erase now
<brkamikaze> somebody on the -br support channel is having this problem with the nvidia driver:
<brkamikaze> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA X driver and the
<brkamikaze>  (EE) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA GLX module.  X driver version: 1.0-8774; GLX module
<brkamikaze>  (EE) NVIDIA(0):     version: 1.0-8762.
<brkamikaze> what should be installed to make those versions equal?
<Martijn81> damn, md5sum is equal but half the cd is corrupt ;(
<brkamikaze> Martijn81: lol
<brkamikaze> so the md5 itself is corrupted :P
<Martijn81> don't know, i'll burn again and verify the disk this time to be sure
<D4rkly> has anyone got xgl working ?
<pierreth> i'm trying to burn my home folder, why is it so slow?
<brkamikaze> D4rkly: I won't even try
<brkamikaze> I own one of those cursed SiS onboard cards :(
<InuDuelist> Darn.
<InuDuelist> I can't get Imageshack Quickshot working in Wine.
<Jucato> pierreth, maybe you have lots of files? or slow burning speed?
<pierreth> i think i had a problem because my burner was listed in double
<pierreth> Jucato: i have lost of files, but it is not the burning that is taking so much time, it is the preparation
<k31th> this server pissed me off http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvswi-CAmeU
<InuDuelist> Anyone know of a program that lets you take a screenshot and upload an image to the internet?
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: I know a duo of programs that can
<brkamikaze> ksnapshot and konqueror :)
<Jucato> lol
<InuDuelist> brkamikaze, seriously.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: I didn't even knew about the existance of such "Imageshack Quickshot"
<InuDuelist> Oh?
<brkamikaze> post your results on wine's appdb
<brkamikaze> and make sure you're using wine 0.9.20
<InuDuelist> appdb?
<InuDuelist> How do I check?
<brkamikaze> http://appdb.winehq.org
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: wine --version
<brkamikaze> the site http://www.winehq.org contains instructions to add a repository for {,K,X}ubuntu that contains always the latest wine
<InuDuelist> Long. Error. Message.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: bah
<brkamikaze> apt-cache show wine
<InuDuelist> Wait.
<InuDuelist> I don't have 0.9.20
<InuDuelist> I have 0.9.9.
<pierreth> i think i cannot burn my home folder, i will make a copy first
<robert_> hm
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: that's because you're using official repositories
<InuDuelist> I am.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<InuDuelist> Do I add that to my repository list?
<robert_> I can't seem to (re)start esd
<robert_> I get errors when trying to use my onboard soundcard
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: yes
<robert_> er, how *do* I restart esd under (k)ubuntu?
<brkamikaze> robert_: why are you using esd under kubuntu?
<robert_> because I'm used to it
<robert_> actuall
<robert_> y
<brkamikaze> it will be easier to get support for esd on #ubuntu, since it's the default in there
<robert_> ah
<robert_> yeah
<robert_> I started from normal Ubuntu, since I rely on Evolution
<pierreth> i think the burning software is having a hard time with FIFO files
<brkamikaze> pierreth: is DMA enabled?
<Martijn81> (@*#&%^!#$*%^ i forgot to set the verify option ;(   Can i md5sum manually on a CD?
<D4rkly> where is sources.list ?
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: /etc/apt
<D4rkly> for adept
<CheeseBurgerMan> D4rkly: /etc/apt/sources.list
<brkamikaze> Martijn81: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<pierreth> brkamikaze: i don't know, I don't know what's the meaning, how can i check
<Martijn81> :)
<D4rkly> cool :)
<brkamikaze> pierreth: dmesg | grep DMA
<brkamikaze> check if your cd-rom device is listed
<pierreth> [    0.000000]    DMA zone: 196608 pages, LIFO batch:31
<pierreth> [    0.000000]    DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0
<pierreth> [   52.091090]  hda: Enabling Ultra DMA 5
<pierreth> [   52.092103]  hdb: Enabling Ultra DMA 2
<pierreth> [   55.615328]  hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)
<pierreth> [   55.639684]  hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Please use pastebin and not flood the channel
<brkamikaze> pierreth: it's activated
<pierreth> how much text can i paste without the pastbin?
<brkamikaze> and you just needed to check, not paste it in here :)
<brkamikaze> pierreth: 3 lines tops I think should be enough
<pierreth> ok, sorry :-)
<brkamikaze> i'll go
<brkamikaze> sleep
<brkamikaze> =p
<Jucato> weee! Hawkwind's still alive! ;D
<Martijn81> bad bad, md5sum from server to download to cd is the same, though many packages are corrupted
<D4rkly> im trying to install Xgl compiz-kde: Depends: compiz (= 0.0.2-4ubuntu2) but 0.0.13.41-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<draik> !pastebin > draik
<Bbetto> Hi
<D4rkly> lol its 2 lines
<Bbetto> what is wrong whit this
<Bbetto> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Bbetto> i install kdevelop3 but the mistake is the same
<Bbetto> what hapend?
<Martijn81> hmm, looks like it was my own fault (duh)
<robert_> blah
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<Martijn81> Bbetto: you probably need xlibs-dev
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<Jucato> !ops
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<Martijn81> !ops
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<pyehhclj> GNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDEGNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
<acwupnwd> GNOME > KDE
<fjtowoqp> GNOME > KDE
<cevnvopf> GNOME > KDE
<xmhrpows> GNOME > KDE
<usjmvshk> GNOME > KDE
* mode/#kubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<__mikem> oh no
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> Wow this is getting annoying
<Jucato> whoa...
<Martijn81> damn, another freak
<draik> not again
<Jucato> sheesh...
<Martijn81> and no ubotu to warn another, and seveas is sleeping...
<Jucato> Martijn81: ubotu is there...
<nalioth> hi beu
<Jucato> people like that $$#!@%$* give GNOME a bad name...
<nalioth> beu: you're late to the party  :P
<beu> nalioth: hi :p
<draik> yup
<draik> Hey nalioth
<beu> nalioth: heh, same as usual ;)
<Hobbsee> op
<__mikem> Jucato those aren't people its a bot
<Hobbsee> what's the problem?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> __mikem: well, the person/people he made that bot, then
<draik> Hobbsee, go at 'em
<draik> I hope it's not that pisshead from earlier
* Hobbsee hasnt seen any bots yet.
<__mikem> Hobbsee, they were klined before you showed up
<Jucato> we received a flood of "GNOME > KDE"....
<Hobbsee> ah right
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* __mikem has a feeling they will be back
<Jucato> hm.... but now the channel is +r.....
<Hobbsee> it is?
<Hobbsee> [11:35]  *** Channel modes: no messages from outside, no colours allowed, R, f
<Hobbsee> register to talk, i suspect
<Phoul> anyone here use a rca lyra mp3 player?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> nalioth set it to +R
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> he just told me in ops
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i got the problems fixed :)
<Hobbsee> i think
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: still +4
<Jucato> s/4/R
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hmm?
<Jucato> still +R, and you can't change your nick from an unregistered nick to a registered one unless you leave #kubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [+r-R]  by nalioth
<Jucato> oh there.... hehehe! thanks nalioth!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh...
<Kr4t05> Does anyone here used kbfx?
<Agios> not me
<Kr4t05> Grumble.
<pierreth> ok, the burning is now working
<Kr4t05> Anyone? Please?
<InuDuelist> I do.
<InuDuelist> What ya need?
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: How do I install a menu theme?
<Kr4t05> I click the menu button, and nothing happens.
<InuDuelist> Oh?
<InuDuelist> Are you in kbfx config?
<Kr4t05> ?
<InuDuelist> You installed Kbfx, right?
<Kr4t05> From repositories, yes
<InuDuelist> Ok.
<InuDuelist> Open up kbfxconfig
<Frederick> folks did anyone here installed the google earth package?
<InuDuelist> Nope, sorry.
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: kbfxconfig from terminal?
<InuDuelist> It should be in your menu.
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Let me restart KDE.
<InuDuelist> Try going to "run" and typing in "kbfxconfigapp"
<Kr4t05> Could not run.
<InuDuelist> Oh?
<Kr4t05> I type
<InuDuelist> What exactly did you type in to install?
<Kr4t05> sudo apt-get install kbfx
<InuDuelist> Hm...
<InuDuelist> So, you installed it, but can't get the Config menu open?
<Kr4t05> Nope.
<InuDuelist> Hm.
<InuDuelist> Let's see.
<InuDuelist> Try going to run, and typing in "kcontrol".
<Kr4t05> Let me try something...
<InuDuelist> Ok.
* Kr4t05 attempts a re-install.
<blindangel> what if Adept, Konqueror, Katapult and most of the thing in the KDesktop disapeared (kinda newb here)
<__mikem> Kr4t05 the package for kbfx in dapper is broken
<Kr4t05> __mikem: good to know.
<__mikem> you need to go to their website and download a package from tehre
<Kr4t05> __mikem: Build from source?
<Kr4t05> NVM
<Jucato> Kr4t05: you might want to try enabling the dapper-backports repository, as there is an updated kbfx (and KTorrent, whoopee!) there
<blindangel> I tried to install QTHEader and some related package, adept crashed and when i restarted i had no more adept, konqueror and all the stuff
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Saweet.
<Kr4t05> Jucato: I suppose now, I can remove Azureus. XP
<Jucato> hahah
<Kr4t05> I had to use if for this one tracker that didn't like Ktorrent.
<Jucato> only if you're satisfied with KTorrent 2.0.1
<pierreth> i made a backup of my user account
<Kr4t05> Jucato: I don't mind it, but the tracker I used to use really hated it.
<Kr4t05> But, I no longer use that tracker.
<Jucato> ehehe
<pierreth> how can i use this backup with my next linux install?
<Martijn81> AFAIK KTorrent 2.1 will come soon too, seeing they said it will be a minor release
<pierreth> i want to restore all my stuff
<pierreth> can i just copy back the folder that i saved?
<D4rkly> what is the equivalent to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<D4rkly> is there a kdm ?
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ??
<pierreth> does someone wants a Mac now?
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Martijn81> pierreth: what's the point of doing that? isn't it wiser to backup the config file you actually need?
<pierreth> Martijn81: i don't know what I need
<pierreth> this is the way I do on mac
<Hobbsee> Jucato: has kopete hit dapper-backports yet?
* Hobbsee pokes jdong
<pierreth> i think it is simple
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hmm... I'll check. I seem to be using imbrandon's build
<pierreth> how should i do?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh okay.   yep
<Agios> pierreth: how did you create the backup?
* Hobbsee will tell him to axe his builds when it hits the repos
<Martijn81> pierreth: i works mostly, but a clean start is better in my view
<Hobbsee> i think they did a whole lot of backports then said "lets take a break for a bit"
<Kr4t05> Ok, it all works, now.
<pierreth> Agios: i made a dvd of a copy of my home folder
<Hobbsee> oh...most/all of canonical is on holidays, i think
<Agios> pierreth: after you reinstall just copy it back over then
<pierreth> Agios: it is going to work?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nope. no kopete yet. the Kopete and Konversation that I'm using is from imbrandon
* Jucato loves side tabs in Konversation
<Agios> pierreth: I see no reason why it would not work
<Hobbsee> Jucato: indeed.  i wouldnt mind backporting konvi either, actually
<Hobbsee> Jucato: but kopete first :)
<Jucato> hehehe!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: seeing as i'm the active maintainer of that :)
<pierreth> i want to sell my mac to buy a pc and have everything back as it was
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> oh man! I forgot about madison!
<Agios> pierreth: I do full backups of my systems every night
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I went to archive.ubuntu.com to manually check if kopete is there
<Hobbsee> Jucato: interesting.  i would have used apt-cache policy
<Jucato> I forgot to simply do apt-cache madison kopete....
* Hobbsee has never used madison, actually
<Jucato> ehehe
<Agios> pierreth: I can completely wipe the disk and be back up and running in 30 minutes
<pierreth> Agios: have you tried a restore?
<Jucato> imbrandon was the one who taught me that...
<Agios> pierreth: many times
<pierreth> Agios: cool!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've seen it used, i've not used it
<Kr4t05> How do I change the background for Konqueror?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh...neat
<jamadagni> hello. does anyone know where i can get the edgy purple theme for kubuntu
<Jucato> Kr4t05: View > Configure Background
<Agios> pierreth: http://timia.net/agios/index.php?page=BackUps
<jamadagni> i mean, colour scheme
<Jucato> works only as a file manager, though
* mode/#kubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Meh... I know so much advanced stuff, but little crap is impossible. ><
<jamadagni> Hello...
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to freak my brother out by turning my computer into a Vista Clone. :P
<Jucato> jamadagni: hmm... in edgy?  sorry no idea... better ask in #ubuntu+1 I think
<Agios> now there is a waste of a good computer
<jamadagni> jucato - is there no kubuntu=1
<jamadagni> i mean kubuntu+1/
<Jucato> jamadagni: I don't think so
<Kr4t05> Agios: Think Kubuntu stability with Vista's look.
<Agios> I stand by my statement LOL
<Kr4t05> Agios: You're just a hater. :[
<Jucato> what's with Vista's look? lol
<Kr4t05> Jucato: he's just a flamer.
<Jucato> eheheh
<Agios> hehe
<Jucato> (actually I don't mind it... but I don't prefer it either...)
<pierreth> Agios: thank you
<Agios> pierreth: np
<Guest79988> i have a problem
<Guest79988> i was doing an update in the adept manager, and now everytime i boot up i get a screen after the login that just features a konsole in the uper left corner, and thats it
<Guest79988> and the login is different
<Daniel21> http://www.DJDada.dl.am - HipHop & RnB MusicVidz and MusicTracks to Download!!!
<draik> Red, sounds like you got rid of your desktop
<Red> how do i fix that
<Red> reinstall the whole thing
<Red> i was wanting to install different thems but the adept just stopped responding
<Red> so u had to restart and now i get nothing
<Red> i*
<Red> i was installing the kdmtheme
<draik> I think you got ahold of something that wasn't made for your version of Kubuntu
<Red> and to fix that i have to reinstall the whole thing
<Jucato> Red: what do you mean by "now I get nothing"??
<Red> i type in my password and it goes to a light blue background with an active konsole in the upper left hand corner
<Red> and thats it
<Red> but the login screen looks different as well
<Jucato> hmmm
<Red> is there some sort of recovery or restore
<enzo> I know I had that same issue before, but I can't recall the fix
<enzo> other than undoing what you did last
<Red> how would i go about undoing what i did
<enzo> well, what did you do last?
<Jucato> Red: do you remember if Adept finished what it was doing?
<sophie_>  /join #compiz
<Red> nope, it didnt finish
<enzo> That pertains to the issue
<Red> it hung
<Red> at 58%
<enzo> what were you getting?
<enzo> I think you should try again
<Jucato> Red: if you can get to a command line, try typing this "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Red> kdmtheme
<enzo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Red> the konsole that pops up is active and i can type in it
<enzo> go for it
<enzo> do as Jucato said
<Jucato> enzo: :-p
<enzo> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Red> ok will do
<enzo> What?
<enzo> I can admit when I'm wrong...
<Red> i have to switch machines real quick
<Jucato> of course, I wasn't saying anything ^_^
<enzo> Jucato's method was right, I was wrong
<Jucato> enzo: what happened to draik?
<D4rkly> !transparent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transparent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enzo> desktop froze
<Jucato> oh...
<D4rkly> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Red> sudo dpkg --configure -a that is what i need
<D4rkly> !composite
<enzo> yup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Martijn81> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<draik> BACK
<Knightlust> hehehe, ubotu got angry
<Jucato> D4rkly: you know you can make ubotu send you the results of your queries privately by doing !<query> > D4rkly
<D4rkly> oh cool
<Jucato> D4rkly: something like !compiz > D4rkly
<draik> ok
<D4rkly> any one know how i can enable true transparency rather than pseudo ? i saw a tutorial somewher
<draik> Is there a new version of flash available?
<_bbeck> I was wondering if anyone knew where I could download the init replacement, I know that it isn't done yet, but I'd like to have a peek at what it looks like so far.
<Jucato> draik: what new version?
<draik> dunno
<Jucato> _bbeck: you talking about upstart?
<draik> was viewing a video on MySpace and it told me to update my flash
<Jucato> draik: oh... Flash 9 (and 8 I think) ain't available natively...
<draik> I hope it's still not talking about Flash 9
<draik> right
<Jucato> you can try installing firefox in Wine then Flash 9
<draik> I press ignore and all I get is audio
<_bbeck> Jucato: I'm not certain of the name, but the one outlined here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReplacementInit
<draik> nah
<draik> it's not important
<Jucato> _bbeck: yes, it's upstart. better ask the people in #ubuntu+1 since it's an Edgy thing
<_bbeck> Jucato: thanks.
<Hobbsee> _bbeck: it's in universe, for edgy, so far
<Jucato> so now Ubuntu has upstart for it's own init system, and USplash for its own bootsplash... well at least they do admit it's an NIH thing...
<otaku-san> Hey this is a quick gimp question.  okay when I look at tuts on stuff like Canvas resizing (it's different then I'm used to) they're Canvas Resizing options have more stuff that I need but my Gimp doesn't have...is it because I need some plugin?
<D4rkly> ive installed Xgl but all my fonts are tiny how do i fix this ?
<Hobbsee> otaku-san: probably ask that in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Jucato: NIH?
<Jucato> Not Invented Here [syndrome] 
<Jucato> (for which KDE is always accused of...)
<otaku-san> Hobbsee: good idea
<Jucato> otaku-san: or in #gimp (if there is one...)
<Agios> Jucato: the problem is,splash screens are no big deal, but if they hose up init processing in a big way it's not going to go over well.  They just got through apologizing for the xorg foul up.
<otaku-san> Jucato: there is....probably better for me to go there
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah right.
<Hobbsee> Agios: yes, but this is edgy, and it's supposed ot break.
<Agios> lol
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Agios: that dapper screw up was *incredibly* bad though
<Hobbsee> that's why we keep telling peple "dont use edgy unless you're a developer!  you dont want it!"
<Jucato> and I keep telling "Edgy will be released in October, but it will probably be less stable than Dapper"
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! glad to see (not your "clone")
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<Phrozen_One> hey all, any cons to installing the 64-bit version of kubuntu? (drivers, apps, etc. incompabilities?)
<Kr4t05> Gar...
<Kr4t05> I try to apply a Theme to my KBFX, and it refuses to stick.
<niceman2> hi kubuntu is a shitty os
<Festyur> where can i find a list of linux compatible 802.11 NICs?
<Hawkwind> niceman2: Watch the language please and don't troll
<Ballistik> niceman2: Why do you think that?
<KaiHanari> Hawkwind, Ballistik ,  they are just a troll, they are only on here and #bash, they got pwnd over there
<KaiHanari> * niceman2 (n=none@69-173-186-66.sbtnvt.adelphia.net) has joined #bash
<KaiHanari> niceman2 hi bash is a shit shell
<KaiHanari> TheBonsai then don't use it. easy enough?
<KaiHanari> havent said anything anywhere since.
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: You there?
<InuDuelist> Kr4t05: Yeah, I'm here.
<InuDuelist> What's up?
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: I can't seem to get my KBFX themes to stick.
<InuDuelist> Oh?
<InuDuelist> What's the problem?
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: I open the KBFX config and go to the Themes tab.
<InuDuelist> Have you reached the Config menu?
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<InuDuelist> OK.
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: I point it to the folder containing my themes (~/.kbfx/Themes) and select the theme I want to use. I press Apply.
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: Nothing changes.
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Hmm...
<InuDuelist> Let's see.
<Kr4t05> I press Reload, still nothing.
<InuDuelist> Try pressing save.
<InuDuelist> :P
<Kr4t05> Nada
<InuDuelist> Let's make sure that you at least have the mode set.
<InuDuelist> Go to "Menu Style".
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<Kr4t05> KBFX SPINX
<InuDuelist> Hmm.
<InuDuelist> Gimme a minute.
<InuDuelist> Just to make sure, you've selected to correct theme, right?
<Kr4t05> Yes
<InuDuelist> Hm...
<InuDuelist> Take a screenshot.
<Kr4t05> I somehow stumbled onto it.
<InuDuelist> I may be missing something.
<InuDuelist> Fixed?
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: Install New Theme "Apply" Installed Theme "Apply', Save and Reload.
<Kr4t05> Gar.
<Kr4t05> Well, that's one thing taken care of.
<Kr4t05> All I need is a wallpaper and my transformation will be complete! :)
<D4rkly>      /j #compiz
<D4rkly> anyone know how i run gconftool-2 to configure compiz ?
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> You didn't apply?
<InuDuelist> >_<
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: You have to press two different ones, I think...
<Wabs> Hey guys, what's the difference between the Kubuntu DVD .iso and the Live CD .iso, because I have both and i'm thinking of changing from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<Kr4t05> Wabs: AFAIK the Dapper Live CD is the install CD.
<Wabs> So what's the DVD iso for?
<Kr4t05> Oh, DVD...
<Kr4t05> No clue, I haven't used the DVD version.
<Kr4t05> If they were offered by shipit, I would get on of Edgy when realeased. :)
<D4rkly> i got XGL and compiz running its wicked :) just follow this(read carefully and follow exactly. compiz-kde is not needed compiz-gnome works just fine) after installing and enabling nvidia gl drivers and emabling composite and hardware accel. in xorgconf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Wabs> when does Edgey Eft come out btw?
<Wabs> it's a 6 month cycle now right
<Jucato> DVD has more apps available for installation without the internet
<Jucato> Edgy comes out in October
<Wabs> thought so
<Wabs> Is it easy to upgrade from Dapper Drake to Edgy Eft?
<Kr4t05> Waiting is so hard. ><
<DShepherd> Wabs: it depends on what you define as easy
<Jucato> lol
<Wabs> Well, is it just like, grab the newest version's iso via bittorrent, burn it to a cd or dvd, pop it in and upgrade, or does it appear in a list of updates, or would i go through terminal?
<foxjwill> Hi. I have dapper with gnome and am trying to install kubuntu via apt-get kubuntu-desktop. but i keep getting this error: "Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed"
<Hobbsee> Wabs: not at the moment
<DShepherd> Wabs: well not that I am recommending you to upgrade to edgy just yet.. but changing dapper to edgy in your sources.list should be find
<Hobbsee> foxjwill: that would be dapper?
<foxjwill> yes
* Hobbsee could have sworn she fixed that
<Hobbsee> foxjwill: install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<foxjwill> ok
<Hobbsee> or at least i looked at it, and figured it out
<DShepherd> Hobbsee: boo boo?
<CapNemo> anybody knows a good lib to use socket on c/c++ ?
<Hobbsee> DShepherd: not mine.  i'm not sure what's broken there
<foxjwill> "kdegraphics-kfile-plugins:
<foxjwill>  Depends: libpoppler1-qt but it is not going to be installed"
<Hobbsee> install libpoppler1-qt as well then
<foxjwill> libpoppler1-qt:
<foxjwill>   Depends: libpoppler1 (=0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Hobbsee> nice.
<DShepherd> heheh
<DShepherd> seems pretty deep
<Wabs> DShepherd
<Hobbsee> hey what...
<DShepherd> Wabs: yes?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's the generally screwed up thing.
<Wabs> I'm not gonna play with the experimental version, but I mean when it comes out in a stable, i'll grab it 8)
<Hobbsee> foxjwill: you'd be using extra repos there?
* Hobbsee has to go to class
<DShepherd> Wabs: kool.. dont be like me ;-)
<foxjwill> I was, but I removed them.
<Wabs> I'm a Linux newbie, so it's not my bag to be messing with experimentals yet
<Wabs> Hell, I know Windows really well but I still don't play with the Vista betas
<DShepherd> Wabs: k
<DShepherd> Wabs: your wise
<Wabs> messed something up playing with the experimental, DShepherd?
<DShepherd> me.. I always mess stuff up :-D
<Wabs> yeah, that's why i don't wanna mess with it
<Wabs> but I think i'm gonna wait until Egdy Eft comes out to upgrade to Kubuntu, cuz nobody uses the Linux Laptop that much because the keyboard is missing keys, so i need to put in a new keyboard and PCMIA Wireless-B/G card
<alex_> hey everyone
<otaku-san> hey how would I change kubuntu to stop going to Konqueror for browsers and change it to Firefox?
<otaku-san> alex_: hello
<alex_> why not just use the firefox shortcut directly?
<alex_> or you mean how to set it up as a default browser?
<intelikey> otaku-san my question is why would you ?
<alex_> hehe
<alex_> I have the same question, why would you... really?
<otaku-san> intelikey: because I prefer Firefox over Konq....among other reasons...I don't hate Konq...just don't want to use it for webbrowsing
<intelikey> granted i'm no ff fan.  but konq is 'heep mo betta-n-good'
<DFM> isn't konq... based of ff?
<otaku-san> but for me my connection goes way slower than with Firefox....Anyways I have everything in Firefox...
<otaku-san> yes Konq is based off of FF
<intelikey> otaku-san but to answer your Q  prefered application  iirc        (cli guy here)
<intelikey> no based on mozilla    but so is everything but IE
<otaku-san> intelikey: what do you mean?
<intelikey> and i'm not sure IE is moz tech,
<jamadagni> hello
<otaku-san> not about the based thing...but the other thing
<jamadagni> can anyone tell me what the contents of /var/cache/apt/archive/partial are?
<jamadagni> i know that /var/cache/apt/archives contains dloaded installation fiels
<intelikey> otaku-san set the prefered application   web browser to  ff
<jamadagni> but the partial directory does not seem to contain partially downloaded files
<jamadagni> but they are also fully donwloaded
<otaku-san> IE is taken off of some tiny little no name browser that was supremely buggy...Microsuck gobbled it up and spit out IE...sad freaks
<intelikey> kcontrol
<otaku-san> thanks
<intelikey> jamadagni partial downloaded packages from the apt repos
<jamadagni> well they don't seem to be partially dlaoded
<jamadagni> but they are full files
<jamadagni> you may also notice that on a clean install system too, this folder contains some packages
<intelikey> jamadagni do sudo apt-get linux-source   and hit [ctrl] +C when it starts downloading and it will leave the partial in that dir.   if you finish the dl it moves it to ../
<intelikey> jamadagni you can safely sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*
<intelikey> and  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*    for that matter.
<gogeta> or
<gogeta> apt-get clean
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> that deletes alldownloadedfiles
<intelikey> no   sudo apt-get clean
<alex_> does anyone know how to get the ATI drivers through the repos (I believe that's the term)
<gogeta> yes but there broken
<alex_> I heard that if you manually install the drivers by downloading them from the website, then a kernel update will kill the X server
<gogeta> better to instakll the newer one from ati
<alex_> ok
<intelikey> if you don't do it as root it rm's nothing
<gogeta> wellit doesent kill x
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gogeta> but you will lose your driver
<gogeta> and will ahve to reinstall it for the newer kernel
<alex_> yes I know
<alex_> I heard there is a simply script to do it?
<alex_> that comes with the driver package
<gogeta> well you can genrate a binary deb
<gogeta> and it runs all the scripts nedded
<wweasel> Hi, I use Kopete under Gnome (sorry guys :P), and I am having an issue. I think it probably has to do with KDE settings, so I am asking here. When I receive a new message the taskbar flashes, even if I am in the chat windows already.
* intelikey likes simply scripts....
<gogeta> easy
<gogeta> your running it under gnome
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> sounds like a gnome thing to me.
<intelikey> a 'nome thang
<wweasel> intelikey: I used to KMess and I didn't have this issue.
<wweasel> (The KDE chat clients have the gnome ones beat hands down.
<gogeta> nope
<gogeta> gaim ownz all of them
<wweasel> gogeta: I disagree, I hate gaim. But, we all have our preferences. That's why we have KDE, Gnome, Kopete and Gaim...
<intelikey> gaim smells of urine
<intelikey> i said it stinks.
<wweasel> no, gaim thinks that the users want to hear a symphony of alert sound effects.
<intelikey> can you hear me now ?
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> turn them off
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i looked at gaim one time.   it's awful !
* intelikey pukes.
<wweasel> gogeta: It also likes to tell you every time your contact minimizes the window.
<intelikey> i think i'm being way too graphic........
<Modern_Myth> evenin' ... does the latest kubuntu use arts by default?
<wweasel> intelikey: But do you have any idea how I could fix this flashy taskbar thing?
<intelikey> wweasel actually no.   sorry to be so useless....
<InuDuelist> Mmm, bedtime.
<intelikey> wweasel i rarely startx and never gnome so ...
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> in fact this box has not had an X server started sense i booted it up.
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$~]  uptime
<intelikey> Uptime: 27 days 23 hours 32 mins 04 sec
<gogeta> yes yes mr lag
<intelikey> hmmm been longer than i thought....
<gogeta> ill send you a ping lol
<gogeta> youwilllag for 10minuts
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> hehhe   this doesn't really look safe.
<intelikey> tty21 [root@~]  cat /etc/sudoers
<intelikey> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD
<intelikey> bet i dont
<intelikey> but you may  :)
<gogeta> i rember you laging relly bad forlike 2 dayslol
<intelikey> yeah data transfer on modem is      well as bad as gaim.
<gogeta> yourun without x lol
<intelikey> :)
<gogeta> doesent textmode get wellannoying
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> iknoe how to use text only linux
<intelikey> i guess you never used a graphic browser in console frame buffer mode     or never watched a vidio on console before.
<gogeta> mypc at work suck and are text linux
<gogeta> naa i have used xninit befor
<gogeta> for gaming
<gogeta> so it has no overhead
<intelikey> what do you do in X that i can't (and might want too) in a console ?      key word may be "want"
<gogeta> but for genrel use i use kde
<gogeta> weell some things dont support fb mode
<alex_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gogeta> also fb is slower then x
<gogeta> sence you cant use dri or any other typeof acell
<intelikey> faster.   direct kernel fb    not some eumlated stuff
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> back in my days dri fb was still very early
<gogeta> they finnly got that working hua
<intelikey> oh well   dri   i wasn't including.  you may be right there....
<gogeta> still softwhere renderd then
<intelikey> not being a gammer and never using dri either way   i couldn't say.
<gogeta> sri is used for more then gaming
<gogeta> it acellsxaswell
<intelikey> but with no dri  kernel fb is faster than X
<gogeta> yes
<gogeta> it wouldbe
<gogeta> x withoutdri is slow
<gogeta> very very slow
<intelikey> yep
<wweasel> I'm using Kopete under Gnome and I'm having a bit of an issue. When I receive a new message the taskbar starts flashing, even if I am already in the chat window.
<gogeta> iloadeda few 496pcswith slack and x sucks on them
<gogeta> does run thow
<wweasel> Argh, sorry guys. I meant to put that in another channel
<draik> How do I send a file through my network?
<draik> I want to force a file through
<wweasel> draik: Windows network? Samba
<draik> No windows... it's all Kubuntu
<intelikey> what couple houndred fps ?
<draik> both of them
<narg> start a ftp/ssh server on one of them?
<narg> so you can use scp or ftp to move the file
<draik> I can't just send the file straight through with a command?
<gogeta> didnt check there loaded very lightly
<gogeta> windowmaker gui
<intelikey> sshd
<intelikey> rsync
<narg> draik: you need to somehow log into the box your trying to send to
<draik> sshd?
<narg> that will work yea.
<draik> rsync?
<draik> sudo apt-get install sshd     ?
<narg> If you just want simple transfer, do apt-get install sshd
<intelikey> draik you can reinvent the wheel if you want to,  but sshd is simple enough i can use it.     and i'm network illiterate.
<narg> start it on one of the boxes, and then use fish:// in konqueror on the other
<draik> How do I get sshd?
<intelikey> yes
<narg> apt-get install sshd
<draik> I tried that
<deb> draik: apt-get install openssh-server .
<draik> E: Couldn't find package sshd
<intelikey> draik you said it.....   sudo apt-get install sshd
<narg> deb: ah, your right
<draik> deb: It's downloading and all
<deb> draik: sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<draik> Is there a tut on this?
<narg> tut?
<draik> tutorial
<intelikey> oh they removed the meta package....   openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<narg> hrm, somewhere probably. Perhaps google it?
<deb> draik: http://www.openssh.com/
<intelikey> man pages also
<draik> ok
<gogeta> just search for it
<draik> so I put server on the sender and client on the recipient?
<gogeta> maybe its just ssh
<narg> draik: right.
<intelikey> kong man://sshd
<gogeta> sshd is the deamion
<gogeta> probly aruldy installed
<deb> draik: u need to have sshd running at server then only u can ssh to that perticular machine .
<draik> kew
<Modern_Myth> What's the difference between the regualr and alternate isos?
<draik> well, my other Kubuntu machine says that the client is already installed
<deb> Modern_Myth: I guess some advanced installation option are available .
<gogeta> alt iso can run unintended
<gogeta> there for mass installs
<deb> draik: k. check if it's running . ps wax | grep ssh
<gogeta> reg is what 90% of peopleneed
<intelikey> Modern_Myth if your new to linux you might like the live cd  (regular) installer    if you want to costumize your install in any way  better use the alternative.
<draik> How do I know if its running?
<Modern_Myth> ahhh ... no mass installing here. cool. is arts the default sound system? Not new, but new to ubuntu/debian
<deb> draik: ps wax | grep ssh
<draik> did that
<draik> how do I know if its running
<draik> just as long as it shows back info?
<deb> draik: u should see something like  : 4364 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<narg> it should say /sbin/sshd
<narg> or /usr/sbin/sshd :)
<draik>  5308 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<draik> 17931 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<deb> draik: it's running .
<draik> 21900 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep ssh
<draik> kew
<gogeta> easy enough to log in one of your pcs
<gogeta> ssh its ip
<deb> draik: try to ssh to some machine . ssh <username>@<ip>
<draik> ok
<gogeta> that to
<draik> ssh <user>@<123.456.789.012>           ?
<gogeta> no<>
<draik> right
<draik> didn't do any
<draik> Connection refused
<gogeta> the machines might not allow the conections
<gogeta> you needto configure them
<deb> draik: thhis means that sshd is not running at the machine u try to connect .
<intelikey> ssh draik@localhost
<gogeta> not relly
<draik> It's running on both
<narg> I think sshd disallows interactive logins by default
<gogeta> most liux installs have ssh but firewalled off
<gogeta> he needs to enable it
<draik> How do I enable it?
<gogeta> humm
<gogeta> if it was a suse install its threw yast
<draik> Kubuntu?
<gogeta> but i never enabled a kubunto system
<actinic> ssh - port 22 is open, right?
<draik> how do I check my ports?
<gogeta> you need toopen port22on the firewall
<draik> on the firewall
<intelikey> narg default... no  i don't think so.    ubuntu installs of ssh are pretty much ready to connect.   remember they are not about security.  they are about getting windows users happily linuxed
<gogeta> nolinuxdistro leaves ssh open lol
<gogeta> not even these guys
<narg> gogeta: you'd be surprised
<actinic> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gogeta> hell even osx has ssh enabld but firewalled
<gogeta> and thats all abought easeof use\
<gogeta> same for samba
<draik> LOL
<draik> Great
<draik> it worked backwards
<draik> LOL
<gogeta> ?
<draik> I can remote from laptop to desktop, not the other way around
<rredd4> I have a 2400 series lexmark usb printer that is connected to a desktop computer that is usually in windows xp.  I have a laptop  that uses dapper and windoze.  I can share the printer in windoze.  Is it possible to do the same in dapper?  is there a wrapper that will work with the windoze driver?
<draik> I want desktop to laptop
<intelikey> gogeta well ubuntu has no firewall by default.
<gogeta> humm
<intelikey> so run the server on the other.
<gogeta> maybe the laptop doesent have ssh installed
<intelikey> draik ^
<draik> it does
<gogeta> the server
<draik> it said it did
<draik> and that it was the latest version
<intelikey> now what you gonna do with that gogeta ?
<gogeta> lol make shure you have the correct ip try again
<draik> I do
<draik> intelikey, will try that next
<draik> deb, thank you for your help
<draik> gogeta and intelikey, thank you for your patience as well
<gogeta> set c4 on the desktop
<gogeta> problem fixed
<gogeta> forever
<intelikey> draik is the sshd running on the box you are trying to ssh into ?
<intelikey> you can ssh into localhost to test it.
<draik> it's running on both
<draik> I am currently installing the server on the laptop
<intelikey> ssh draik@localhost  will test the box you run it on.  it uses loop back   so   lo 127.0.0.1   must be up to ssh into lcalhost    (ip can vary)
<draik> yup
<draik> I can connect to my own localhost
<intelikey> "<draik> it's running on both" ++ "<draik> I am currently installing the server on the laptop"    how can it be running and also being installed ?
<intelikey> then the remote should be able to connect to it.
<draik> I did the test on both "ps wax | grep ssh" and both were running
<gogeta> the server and client are 2 diffrent programs
<draik> I installed the server on the desktop and the client was already installed on the laptop
<gogeta> thats why it worked backwords
<gogeta> lol
<draik> so now I installed the server on the laptop
<gogeta> laptop should be ready now then
<intelikey> posable firewall   or altered /etc/ssh/sshd.conf     or  /etc/hosts.deny   those can break it for you.
<intelikey> but generally yes.
<michael__> hey all, quick question... is the update fixed now?  just installed on new and dont wanna futz it up..
<gogeta> naa these are fresh instalsnofirewall
<draik> perfect, I'm in
<draik> woohoo
<gogeta> itshould work by default
<gogeta> and itjust did
<gogeta> lol
<draik> yup
<draik> yippy!
<rredd4> is there software available to use windows printer drivers for dapper?  my printer does not have a linux driver
<gogeta> it would be wise toblock port22 from outsideconnections from the net at the roughter level
<narg> or just disallow password logins on sshd.
<intelikey> gogeta which blows your  "<gogeta> nolinuxdistro leaves ssh open lol
<gogeta> shure did
<gogeta> rembers tofirewallkubunto later
<gogeta> lol
<intelikey> gogeta yes.  or turn sshd off on the box they can hit.
<gogeta> my boxes are a xbox/modbox pc and a imac
<BlindDevoshun> rembers tofirewalkubunto later
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> i just cleaned this keybord keys still stiff
<intelikey> gogeta like i said *buntu is not at all about security.   not in any way shape form or fashion.   they are all about "get that windows **** happily linuxed at all costs"
<draik> How do you turn off sshd?
<gogeta> disable it at boot
<draik> how?
<BlindDevoshun> lol
<gogeta> arg
<deb> draik: killall sshd
<draik> can I do that now, or only at boot?
<gogeta> killall works anytime
<intelikey> draik sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop     then use update-rc.d to switch it so it doesn't restart at boot
<gogeta> you can make it neverload by default
<gogeta> then instaeedof stopuse start
<draik> kew
<gogeta> when you whant it on
<intelikey> man update-rc.d
<intelikey> gogeta as far as that goes.   sshd   works anytime too  :)
<intelikey> root that  ^
<timbba> still new to kubuntu and linux, so i need some help again..
<gogeta> lol
<timbba> I installed styleclock for kde, but how can I start it?
<gogeta> my newbie linux days i managedto crash the system
<intelikey> ask if it's ok to ask if it's ok to ask a question first.
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> yes i crashed linux
<intelikey> :)
<gogeta> a redhat system
<gogeta> lol
<deoptima> can i ask something?
<gogeta> of course
<intelikey> lol @ deoptima
<deoptima> how so you decompress a bz2 file?
<deoptima> i had to ask if i could ask
<gogeta> thers a few ways
<deoptima> ok command line
<gogeta> bunzip2 -d file
<gogeta> you can doit with tar as well but i forgotthe command
<draik> Thank you deb, gogeta and intelikey
<intelikey> timbba try konsole    style[TAB]         see if it dont complete the command for you.
<deoptima> sweet works like a charm i tried bunzip but not bunzip2
<deoptima> [tab]  rocks
<gogeta> yea commion mastake
<timbba> intelikey: it doesn't complete..
<intelikey> deoptima bunzip blah
<intelikey> timbba hmmm     let me check.
<intelikey> oh timbba that may not be an app   just skins for the clock app    try right click the clock and properties
<timbba> tried that too, but can't find the styleclock there..
<intelikey> actually it says it has an executable.      timbba do this.    dpkg -L styleclock | grep 'bin/'
<intelikey> see if that shows anything.
<timbba> nothing
<intelikey> well that's not good.
<intelikey> give me a sec
<intelikey> i'm getting it now.  it takes me long time  'dialup'
<BlindDevoshun> champagne grapes are good too though
<intelikey> timbba open    /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/fashionclock/index.docbook
<timbba> ok
<timbba> what now? opened it by kate
<intelikey> timbba let me try one more time.    i'll see if i can make this painless.      in konqueror  dubble click    /usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/styleclock.desktop    and see what happens
<intelikey> timbba how did that work out ?
<timbba> it gives me an error that the file doesn't have a Type=...
<BlindDevoshun> what has magda seen that is so important
<intelikey> mercy me.       if you can't find it in the add to pannel menu you must be SOL    </shrugs>
<intelikey> there is nothing else executable in that package.
<timbba> now it works... sorry for my stupidity.. add to panel, of course... I just supposed that it would replace my clock..
<Diabolic> Is there a Windows Media Player plugin for Linux?
<intelikey> timbba i think it would have on a restart of X   not sure though.
<intelikey> plugin ?
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Diabolic> intelikey: For web browsers.
<timbba> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> Diabolic take your pick ^
<intelikey> timbba yeah no problem.  sorry i took the long way around.   just assumed you checked the obvious first....
<kevjava> Diabolic: Try apt-get install mozilla-mplayer.
<michael__> diabolic-http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/
<_rince_> mrgn
<michael__> lotsa answers out there
<kevjava> Diabolic: It's in the multiverse repo
<Diabolic> kevjava: k, but would it work for Opera as well?
<intelikey> like i said.   take your pick.   there is xine and mplayer plugins as well as other answers.
<Diabolic> Yep.
<kevjava> Hmm.. dunno, I don't really use opera... maybe it's like konqueror and uses mozilla plugins, though.
<Diabolic> Thanks.
<intelikey> well fellaz,  i'm went.
* mikolaj says hello
<jamadagni> hello i am trying to create a local repo using dpkg-scanpackages and it says:
<jamadagni> Packages in archive but missing from override file:
<jamadagni> what to do?
<Diabolic> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlindDevoshun> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spazz> no programs will open.
<spazz> ... argh.
<BlindDevoshun> hahaha
<jamadagni> hello can anyone help me?
<spazz> i can help you break something
<spazz> if thats what you need
<jamadagni> oh ocme on -- i asked a q above about an error
<spazz> ... today?
<spazz> i wasnt looking in here.
<spazz> i just opened the window.
<madhatter_> can somebody tell me how to install a package off the internet?
<jamadagni>  i am trying to create a local repo using dpkg-scanpackages and it says:
<jamadagni> Packages in archive but missing from override file:
<jamadagni>  what to do?
<jamadagni> @madhatter_ - pl be more specific. is the package available from the ubuntu repos or no?
<Jucato> guess the experts are still out...
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<spazz> The forums ate my computers soul.
<Jucato> O_o
<spazz> >-<
<madhatter_> qt23-dev-tools
<spazz> Argh! I just installed Frostwire.
<madhatter_> trying to get wifi working :P
<spazz> Buuuuuuuuuuuuut it won't open. It tries to. But it doesn't.
<spazz> Programs have been refusing to launch lately.
<spazz> What's that mean?
<Jucato> madhatter_: don't you mean qt3-dev-tools?
<madhatter_> lol
<madhatter_> yes
<madhatter_> ty
<Jucato> madhatter_: you can install it from the repositories
<Jucato> !qt3-dev-tools
<ubotu> qt3-dev-tools: Qt3 development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1194 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<madhatter_> i downloaded a tar/gz file (cant remember) and don't know how to make it work
<Jucato> madhatter_: there's no need for you to do that
<Jucato> because the package you are trying to install can be installed from the repositories, using Adept (or apt-get)
<madhatter_> Jucato: I am brand new at linux, and was barely able to install make / gcc, can you explain how to install from a repo?
<jamadagni> @Jucato: while using dpkg-scanpackages I get an error;  Packages in archive but missing from override file:
<jamadagni> can you please help?
<jamadagni> @madhatter: open adept
<Jucato> jamadagni: unfortunately, I have no experience in that field
<madhatter_> adept open
<Jucato> madhatter_: look for qt3-dev-tools
<Jucato> in Adept, I mean
<spazz> wtf
<spazz> Frostwire wont open. Makes no frekaing sense.
<madhatter_> jucato, its not there
<spazz> how the heck do you even fix a problem like that?
<madhatter_> apt-get told me it couldn't find it either
<jamadagni> @spazz: try opening it from a konsole session
<jamadagni> you will get error messages there
<Jucato> madhatter_: it means that you don't have your repositories enabled.
<madhatter_> ok, so what next?
<Jucato> madhatter_: in Adept, go to Adept menu and select Manage Repositories
<spazz> saying i need to update java and use the SUN version.
<spazz> I thought I already isntalled the sun version.
<Jucato> madhatter_: you will notice a lot of the lines are grayed out
<spazz> How do I check what I have installed?
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<madhatter_> jucato: i see.
<Jucato> spazz: check the section about selecting the Java version
<Jucato> madhatter_: now, right-click on the lines that start with "deb" (not "deb-src")
<spazz> im installing the package above
<Jucato> spazz: even if you have installed Sun Java, you need to enable it as the default java
<madhatter_> jucato: ok, now adept should work??
<spazz> how do i do that?
<Jucato> the link I gave has a section for that
<madhatter_> or apt get i mean...
<Jucato> madhatter_: it should. but you have to click on Apply (at the bottom) and then Fetch Updates after you have enabled those lines)
<Jucato> madhatter_: you might also want to take a look at this Desktop Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Jucato> specially the part about Adding, Removing and Updating Applications
<madhatter_> jucato: thank you so much, i've been working at this for a week now
<Jucato> madhatter_: K Menu > Help would be your friend. The Desktop Guide can also be found there for offline reading
<Jucato> it's very easy to understand, and written with beginners in mind
* Jucato thinks it's a very underrated piece of documentation...
<madhatter_> i will make sure to check that out ; )
<ijeff> Hello.. does anyone know if there's a way to completely remove all KDE + KDE suite apps?
<ijeff> I'd like to install the Ubuntu GNOME package instead
<ijeff> is there anyway to do so without a total re-installation?
<Jucato> ijeff: it's possible, but not easy
<ijeff> How can it be done?
<ijeff> Or would it mean manually removing each application?
<Jucato> well, in a way, it's like that, but maybe this page could help you: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Jucato> there's a guide there about installing GNOME over Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<Jucato> and then removing KDE (Pure Gnome)
<ijeff> Thanks ^_^
<Jucato> but I would personally prefer a fresh install, if you're really sure you want to kick out KDE
<ijeff> I can't get ahold of a Ubuntu Dapper disc..
<ijeff> and dist-upgrade is kind of sloppy
<Jucato> ijeff: you only have a breezy installer?
<ijeff> yes
<Jucato> ah I see.
<ijeff> If I were to dist-update with my Breezy..
<ijeff> will it update my boot loading screen and such as well?
<Jucato> if you install ubuntu-desktop over Kubuntu, the bootsplash will be changed to Ubuntu. Then during the installation, you will be asked whether you want KDM or GDM as the default
<ijeff> oh that's great
<ijeff> I'll do that then, along with that Pure GNOME guide
<ijeff> thanks
<ijeff> can Kubuntu be removed by remove kubuntu-desktop? or when it's a full install i must do it manually?
<Jucato> the Pure GNOME page gives you the instructions you need...
<Jucato> I'm presuming you have upgrade to Dapper already?
<ijeff> this install, was from a Dapper Kubuntu disc
<Jucato> aah
<ijeff> I want to switch to an Ubuntu build
<ijeff> (complete conversion)
<Jucato> no, you can't use aptitude remove if it's a complete installation
<ijeff> okay, so the manual way from Pure Gnome then?
<Jucato> yep, the apt-get remove <long list>
<ijeff> okay, great
<ijeff> I'm in the process of installing GNOME-Desktop
<ijeff> that's the one for complete gnome right?
<Jucato> ijeff: better install ubuntu-desktop
<ijeff> oh that's what I meant (typo) sorry
<Jucato> ok... the "Install GNOME" page is your guide
<ijeff> I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> err
<Jucato> you should use aptitude instead...
<ijeff> what's the difference?
<Jucato> just like what the guide says
<Jucato> err.. nvm
<ijeff> ><
<Jucato> you're sure you won't go back to KDE right?
<draik> Jucato, I read the link you sent me... VERY interesting
<ijeff> yes
<Jucato> draik: hehehe
<ijeff> positive :)
<draik> It's been going on for 3 years or so... hope to see if anything really happens
<ijeff> (if ever not, I have my Kubuntu disc)
<Jucato> ijeff: ehehehe
<Jucato> draik: yeah, I really hope so. btw, if you want some more info about other KDE-related SoC projects
<Jucato> err my mistake..
<Jucato> not SoC... SoK
<draik> ?
<draik> SoK?
<Jucato> Seasons of KDE
<ijeff> Jucato: so apt-get install is fine? what would be the difference?
<Jucato> SoC = Google's Summer of Code
<draik> I need to look into that.. SoC... sounds like something I can get into
<Jucato> well, that really depends..
<Jucato> (that was for draik)
<ijeff> (I know ^ ^)
<Jucato> ijeff: while you're waiting for everything to install.... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<ijeff> ah cool thx
<draik> I am looking into it ATM
<Jucato> draik: koolness
<spazz> O M G
<spazz> BITTORRENT WORKING NOW
<spazz> lol
<Jucato> spazz: ehehehe
<Jucato> using what?
<spazz> lmao. I installed Bittorrent (BitTornado)
<Jucato> draik: this: http://lwn.net/Articles/193723/  and this: http://lwn.net/Articles/193724/
<Jucato> spazz: eheheh! go for it!
<draik> spazz, none of my torrent clients ever work
<spazz> Seems to be picky about some torrens though. Like, tried a Family Guy torrent and it had some kinda error like it wouldn't even conenct to peers.
<madhatter_> Jucato: i ran into a problem following an Ubuntu wiki, is it possible you can take a brief look at it?
<ijeff> jucato: hmm aptitude looks more efficient
<spazz> draik - yea ... it's been a hassle to get things running right here.
<Jucato> madhatter_: if I can help..
<madhatter_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<Jucato> ijeff: yeah, but the only problem is that if you're going to make Ubuntu your main system
<Jucato> ijeff: you might want to be able to remove ubuntu-desktop at one point or another
<madhatter_> Jucato: i am at 3.3.4
<spazz> What's ubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> madhatter_: I'll check. I'm not familiar with WiFi though
<ijeff> jucato: this is a temporary computer of mine (until I order my new iMac) so I format a lot on this machine
<spazz> ... lol @ ijeff - I'm getting a Mac too ... in like.. lol... prob another year when I have enough money saved up lol.
<madhatter_> Jucato: i ran into my problem when i did make, and it gave me an error but said don't worry, so i moved on and my computer froze when i activated the card
<spazz> still have to turbo teh car and all lol
<Jucato> spazz: the metapackage which installs Ubuntu's selection of GNOME apps and Ubuntu's default settings
<ijeff> spazz: I broke my Powerbook G4 17" =(
<spazz> aww.
<ijeff> spazz: Logic board failure I believe
<Jucato> madhatter_: did you install "build-essential" ??
<madhatter_> Jucato: yes.
<ijeff> spazz: forgot to apply the extended warrenty... sucks
<spazz> I can't wait to get a Macbook Pro ... then can have all three OS's on there... lol running at once. Can have all my games, all my OSX stuff ... and be able to tinker with Linux too (woo...xgl)
<ijeff> spazz: waiting for new chips, then getting iMac 20"
<Jucato> madhatter_: sorry, I'm not familiar with WiFi so I can't really help...
<madhatter_> Jucato: cool thanks anyway
<ijeff> spazz: I long to see the day when all OSes can be interchangable and usable all at once, without virtualization =)
<D4rkly> how do i install kxdocker ?
<ijeff> jucato: hmm how long does ubuntu-desktop usually take to install? I'm considering heading off to bed
<spazz> ... that's why they are coming out with those new chips.
<Jucato> ijeff: almost half as long as it took Kubuntu to install....
<spazz> That have the built in virtualization. So... can run stuff parrallell with no slowdown.
<osiris> sudo apt-get install kxdocker ?  D4rkly ?
<ijeff> jucato: don't remember how long it too kubuntu to install XD lol
<Jucato> ijeff: unfortunately, it will be asking you some questions that you might want to answer
<ijeff> jucato: it already asked me the gdm one.. what others are there?
<D4rkly> i have it installed but how do i enable it ?
<Jucato> ijeff: I really can't tell. downloading speeds and installation may vary
<Jucato> ijeff: it's installing already? finished downloading?
<ijeff> jucato: quite awhile ago
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> it won't take long...
<ijeff> jucato: before you sent me the last link :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<ijeff> uh oh
<D4rkly> how do i run kxdocker ?
<ijeff> dpkg: error processing gnome-games-data (--configure):
<ijeff>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ijeff> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gnome-games:
<ijeff>  gnome-games depends on gnome-games-data (= 1:2.14.3-0ubuntu1); however:
<ijeff>   Package gnome-games-data is not configured yet.
<ijeff> dpkg: error processing gnome-games (--configure):
<ijeff>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ijeff> Setting up libgnome-mag2 (0.12.5-0ubuntu2) ...
<ijeff> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<ijeff> jeff@JeffNix:~$
<ijeff> XD sorry for spam
<ijeff> is that bad?
<Jucato> ijeff: don't paste like that
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ijeff> (yeah I forgot about pastebin ><)
<ijeff> Was the install interupted?
<Jucato> ijeff: try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ijeff> interrupted or did it finish without gnome-games?
<Jucato> if it wasn't finished, it would continue with that command
<ijeff> oh it's installing it again :) thanks
<ijeff> the -a command means what?
<Jucato> all
<ijeff> dpkg?
<Jucato> dpkg - package manager for Debian
<spazz> FREAKING YES! I figured out how to make Frostwire work now!
<Jucato> spazz: nice!
<ijeff> spazz: congrats ^ ^
<Jucato> ijeff: to get some ideas about commands, go to Konqueror and type in: man:/<command> for example, man:/dpkg
<ijeff> ah yes man
<ijeff> "man"
<Jucato> although, man can be crytpic at times, for us mere mortals
<ijeff> maybe not for the developers ;) lol
<ijeff> Hopefully I'll learn to.. >_<
<ijeff> code
<spazz> Wait, frostwire gave me error. think it might still work tho
<ijeff> spazz: what error?
<spazz> I am putting it in pastbin.
<ijeff> well I'm off to bed.. I'm beginning to doze off
<ijeff> Thank you very much for your help Jucato
<ijeff> hope to see you around again
<spazz> see ya ijeff
<Jucato> heheh! i'm always here.. at least most of the time
<Jucato> bye!
<spazz> come back in here soon
<ijeff> Goodnight everyone :)
<ijeff> Will do
<spazz> nite
<ijeff> *passes out* = =zzzZZzzz
<spazz> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/151625
<spazz> There's the error I got in the terminal whenever I launched Frostwire.
<spazz> Wonder what that means, can't find any Google results on it.
<Jucato> O_o
<spazz> I don't know though, but my files downloaded in Frostwire.
<spazz> Just ... some warning.
<stoic> ugh... 2s lag
* Jucato knows absolutely nothing with the *wires...
<stoic> hello all
<spazz> says my lag is 115ms
<spazz> Hi.
<Jucato> all says hi to stoic
<stoic> thankyou
<stoic> i feel loved
<Jucato> hehehe
<spazz> lol.
<spazz> woo. finally can download songs and movies lol.
<spazz> im happy about that.
<spazz> now i can live with linux lol. until something breaks.
<Jucato> lol
<stoic> lol
<Jucato> I give you 2 days tops
<Jucato> ehehehe
<spazz> I give it about 8 hours.
<Jucato> I'm too kind...
<spazz> ... or whenever I decide to take on XGL/Compiz again. lol.
<stoic> i think somthing just broke
<spazz> Don't jinx it. You might cause everyone's box to explode.
<stoic> yeah... best not
<spazz> Found a hack... to trick websites into thinking that your Flash 7 is Flash 9...
<spazz> Which ... is supposed to make the audio/video sync problem better or go away.
<stoic> that sounds usefull... might you share with us?
<spazz> yea just a min
<spazz> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/
<spazz> Supposed to make some sites that normally wouldn't work, work.
<spazz> Like, Myspace, Youtube, ect.
<spazz> Although ... Youtube doesn't seem TOO bad. Not perfect, but eh ...
<spazz> I changed the default sound server that flash uses through firefox.
<spazz> in a config file.
<stoic> cool, thankyou
<spazz> I want to download some TV series ....... like seaons at once.
<spazz> But I'm looking at it ........ ones like 6GB.
<spazz> LOL ... I don't think my ISP would like that.
<stoic> hmmm... what ISP do you use?
<spazz> Comcast, but I mean ... that's 6GB of illegal tv downloading right there lol.
<spazz> I think they look for stuff like that.
<spazz> Or like, the one time I tried downloading the internet to floppy disks with dial up lol.
<stoic> i have heard of people getting their net blackflagged just because of massive ammounts of incomming information, weather it be identified or not
<spazz> yea... why i try to stay away from bittorent.
<spazz> I'll usually have like ... 700mb files downloading (3 or so at once) about ... 2 times a week.
<spazz> So that's probably
<spazz> ... I think I can easily pull 10-15gb from the internet a week lol.
<spazz> Have to go right behind and delete shit though cuz I'm out of room.
<spazz> Just ... more convenient way of watching tv. Hate ..damn commercials, and waiting .. want to skip around if I want to...
<stoic> ummmm.... i at one point had 3 terrabytes of downloaded.... well... i wont admit to anything so we will just call it.... tacos
<stoic> yes... i downloaded 3 terrabytes of... tacos....
<stoic> *cough*
<spazz> Yea, taco1.jpg , taco2.jpb, taco3wet-tshirt-contest.mpg
<spazz> that type thing
<spazz> lol
<spazz> Woah. Wonder what kind of file a jpb is, lol wut u been downloading...
<stoic> maybe... again i will not admit to it online
<plugs> lolz
<spazz> lol.
<z-ro> download divergence eve 1st season
<spazz> wtf.
<spazz> Well. Now I want to know what Divergence Eve is..
<keittoruokaa> oho
<spazz> hi keittoruokaa
<keittoruokaa> hello
<stoic> hello
<spazz> What are you up to?
<keittoruokaa> Just wondering here :)
<spazz> lol.
<keittoruokaa> damn its lot of ppl here ^_*
<spazz> I am trying to get everything to work right here.
<spazz> Yea, but they just sit in here. At any given time there is probably 5 people talking at once.
<spazz> ... find that.. to be the case with majority of IRC rooms.
<spazz> more or less a support channel tho, lol.
<keittoruokaa> hehe... I guess everyone is just trying to get high uptime while idle
<Jucato> ehehe
<spazz> yea, lol. or they just leave their apps open
<stoic> haha
<Jucato> sometimes more than 5...
<spazz> and are like, ha ha can windows do that
<keittoruokaa> hahaha
<Jucato> some of the parked nicks here are KDE or Kubuntu developers, btw...
<spazz> ... I want a windows box around though.
<Jucato> others are channel ops
<spazz> ... so I'm getting a Mac eventually lol. (OSX, Linux, Windows for teh games) all on same comp.
<keittoruokaa> lol I'm at school an ppl is using Cygwin, they are training linux commands using Linux emulate program :D
<osiris> there are also some of us that park to read the logs, and see what we can learn from others issues
<keittoruokaa> But I have my own "server" computer with real Linux :p
<spazz> I used Cygin once. Not sure why I even downloaded it, but ... never did anything with it.
<stoic> <("<)      <(" )^   ^(")^    ^( ")>    (>")>
<spazz> .... wonder if i have logging.
<spazz> Yea, I like being in here cuz I can read other people's problems and how they fix them.
<keittoruokaa> heh, it doesnt have any good commands like atp-get or aptitude :) so it sux
<Jucato> time for my usual advertisements...
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<keittoruokaa> O_o
<keittoruokaa> I guess I just violated that rule ^^
<paul___> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<paul___> oops
<spazz> I just joined lol.
<spazz> Ok. Now I have a issue to tackle!
<spazz> And it was under 8 hours!!
<spazz> (cough)
<stoic> hm... is there no admin here?
<word|sleep> Umm..is there a command that gets simmilar output to the windows 'ipconfig' ?
<Jucato> you want me to call them stoic? ehehe
<stoic> ifconfig
<Jucato> ifconfig
<stoic> no thats ok
<stoic> i just noticed it
<spazz> In Konqueror - when I right click on an image and try to set it as wallpaper... it just turns my dekstop into the default color.
<Jucato> hmmm
<spazz> Argh, how do I fix that? Cuz I like to browse through all my thumbnails at once to select a new wallpaper. Unless there's another way to do that.
<Jucato> spazz: can you choose the same pictures/images using the Configure Desktop dialog box (right-click on desktop)
<spazz> Yea, but I can't see all the pictures at once.
<stoic> hey spazz, thanks for that hack... it worked on my flashplayer
<spazz> It makes me select an invidual file to preview them. I want to see the entire folder at once as thumbnails.
<spazz> stoic - lol it did? What site did you test it on?
<stoic> myspace
<word|sleep> thanks stoic and Jucato. :D
<stoic> the most annoying web page in the world when it comes to that stuff
<spazz> lmao.
<stoic> np word|sleep
<spazz> yea. i know about the myspace ....
<spazz> friend is nuts about it.
<stoic> i haven't visited that site for.... a long time... but i figured this would be a good chance to test how crappy it still is
<Jucato> argh.. social networking sites....
<spazz> ... eh. I like youtube though.
<zero> where to download divergence eve
<spazz> what is that about? i never did look it up
<spazz> some kinda sci fi series?
<Jucato> spazz: I have a trick for you... about the wallpaper thingy
<Jucato> spazz: right-click on the desktop > Configure Desktop > then click on the folder icon so you can browse for your images
<spazz> yea?
<spazz> i did that
<Jucato> inside the dialog box that launches, right-click select View > Thumbnails
<spazz> it just .. shows file list.
<spazz> there's no .......... what?
<spazz> I looked there. eh ... cuz that's first thing i thought to do. maybe i overlooked it.
<Jucato> .......
<spazz> argh hold on lol let me look again
<zero> any place for direct anime downloads
<Jucato> spazz: you get a dialog box that shows you a list of folder and files right?
<spazz> ..... yea
<spazz> But ... I have to click on each one to see what it is.
<Jucato> right-click on an empty space in that dialog box
<Jucato> right-click on an empty space....
<spazz> ....... I want to be able to see them all at once, so I can look at which ever one looks coolest and then use it.
<spazz> ok
<spazz> AUGH! i cant believe it was that simple.
<spazz> I was trying to go through all the menus.
<Jucato> ....
<spazz> ...
<spazz> lol i like how u can zoom into the icons
<stoic> lets see how easy it is to get banned from the windows channel...
<Jucato> ehehe
<stoic> and i have been banned
<spazz> from where?
<spazz> oh LOL
<spazz> just read above
<stoic> windows room
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> kids
<spazz> hi.
<Jucato> kids?
<stoic> ?
<stoic> hm wonder what hes doing...(blazed)
<spazz> wtf kde kicker just crashed
<spazz> ... argh!
* Jucato whistles
<spazz> definately way under 8 hours.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I was about to say that
<spazz> now ... only this window
<spazz> and konq is open
<spazz> everything else is gone
<Jucato> Alt+F2, then "kicker"
<Tm_T> 10:20 < stoic> hm... is there no admin here?
<Tm_T> what was that?
<Tm_T> keittoruokaa: nice nick
<stoic> i didn't think there was an admin here
<Jucato> stoic: there are. they're just not opped
<spazz> crap
<spazz> it keeps crashing!!
<stoic> gotcha
<Tm_T> stoic: yeah, it's part of freenode way, to gain op status only when needed
<stoic> cool
<spazz> damnit. now my instant messenger crashed too.
<Jucato> I hear a reboot coming...
<stoic> wtf are you doing to that computer?\
<spazz> argh. someone needs to take care of that myth
<spazz> about not having to reboot linux ever
<spazz> I just ... tried changing the wallpaper
<spazz> and kicker crashed.
<Jucato> no one ever said about not having to reboot Linux "ever"
<spazz> then i got an IM ... and the kopete crashed.
<stoic> wow....
<Jucato> spazz: try restarting just X? eheheh
<spazz> my apps still run in the background?
<Jucato> some would
<stoic> yeah, theyll run just fine, at least some will
<Jucato> actually only those that were started before X, I think
<spazz> how do i know which ones will and woont?
<osiris> if they depend on X to run, they wont stay running
<spazz> well. looks like kopete depends on x.
<spazz> ill brb when i log out and in
<stoic> irc doesnt
<Jucato> almost everything KDE depends on X... almost...
<stoic> nvm...
<Jucato> stoic: yes it does, if you're using Konversation
<stoic> ah
<Jucato> or even irssi, if you're running it in Konsole
<osiris> linux users need to learn how to deal w/o X
<Jucato> irssi ftw!!
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<Tm_T> I keep my irssi in screen, in separate shellserver :p
<stoic> osiris: i agree
<pielgrzym> hello, could someone tell me how to remove software I compiled and installed myself (not through the packet manager)?
<osiris> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=556.0
<pielgrzym> I need to recompile amarok to enable debugging
<stoic> i admit i am not 100% unreliable on X, but im working on i
<Jucato> pielgrzym: if you still kept the directory where you ./configure, make, and make install, just do "sudo make uninstall"
<pielgrzym> Jucato: and if I deleted it? :(
<Jucato> pielgrzym: hm... doesn't it appear in Adept or in other package managers?
<osiris> screwed unles you know where it wound up
<pielgrzym> nope
<pielgrzym> wait
<pielgrzym> the dir is in the trash
<pielgrzym> I'll bring it back
<Tm_T> =)
<Jucato> osiris: doesn't the KDM login screen have an option for Console Login?
<stoic> yes, it does
<Tm_T> Jucato: should have
<osiris> but kdm still runs in the background
<Jucato> it does? hm..
<pielgrzym> will it remove all dependant stuff? I just want to remove only amarok to recompile it with debugging enabled :)
<osiris> and if X fails kdm wont boot
<Jucato> Alt+F1....
<Jucato> osiris: you and Hawkwind are business partners in LFD?
<osiris> no
<osiris> i am just a former mandriva user, that has "made the switch"
<Jucato> so was Hawkwind. ehehe
<osiris> he IS a good friend of mine, and has taught me alot.  THAT i cant deny
<an> hey guys
<stoic> hello
<Jucato> hi
<an> how can i configure my kmplayer? the color of the movie is too bright
<an> how can i configure it to more dark?
<Jucato> hm.. brb
<osiris> idk where the video equalizers are in that program
<osiris> i use gmplayer, or vlc
<an> anybody use kmplayer?
<stoic> sorry no
<an> anybody use mplayer?
<sir_hc> anyone around here that can help me login to the rescue prompt?
<Admiral_Chicago> sir_hc, what the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> the "recovery mode" or failsafe
<sir_hc> i select rescue mode from grub
<sir_hc> i have to press ctrl c to skip configuring network interfaces
<sir_hc> (coz that's the problem i need fixed)
<sir_hc> then i enter the first command (to open up a file in vi) and it does nothing
<sir_hc> i hard rebooted
<sir_hc> tried another command, nothing
<sir_hc> it just sits there flashing, driving me insane
<pielgrzym> I've got a question :)
<pielgrzym> I uninstalled amarok successfully
<sir_hc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223265&page=1 is the page i'm refering to
<pielgrzym> I ran ./configure with debug option enabled
<pielgrzym> but when I ran "make" and "make install" it was mostli reporting "it's skipping or not doing anything, because everythin was already made"
<pielgrzym> shall I delete something or run some nifty command in the amarok package dir?
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> pielgrzym, what are you doing this for?
<pielgrzym> Admiral_Chicago: amarok (1.4.2) keeps freezing in various moments
<pielgrzym> this drives me mad
<pielgrzym> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> pielgrzym, what moments?
<pielgrzym> Admiral_Chicago: I just made a post on amarok forum about one of the problems: http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php/topic,12873.0.html
<pielgrzym> that's the main problem
<pielgrzym> I'd like to see what debugger says :) or at least give the debugger output to some competent people ;)
<Mehercle> 'morning
<Admiral_Chicago> pielgrzym, you'll have to forgive me, i'v been drinking and its either IRC or pron
<Admiral_Chicago> how big are the files
<Admiral_Chicago> as in Gbs or something
<Admiral_Chicago> it might just be amarok scanning solwly
<pielgrzym> Admiral_Chicago: these are normal mp3
<pielgrzym> Admiral_Chicago: around 5000. The normal collection filtering works like a charm (it freezes only sometimes)
<pielgrzym> Admiral_Chicago: the collection is about 30GB big
<pielgrzym> Admiral_Chicago: everything on NTFS read-only partition
<Admiral_Chicago> i have a 45gb music collection
<Admiral_Chicago> takes a while
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl\
<pielgrzym> Admiral_Chicago: 20-30minutes? :) it's a bug for sure:)
<Admiral_Chicago> pielgrzym, yea
<Admiral_Chicago> might just be your system
<rlj> what is the default filename encoding used in kubuntu on an ext3 fs?
<rlj> since all of my system is utf-8 (i think), i would like the fs structure to use utf-8 as well
<Bazzi> should be utf8, but I don't know for sure
<rlj> now, when i transfer files from both windows and linux using ssh to the box, swedish letters get messed up
<rlj> so i wonder if they don't transfer the names properly
<rlj> or if the problem lies on the kubuntu box
<rlj> but it would be nice if you can tell somehow in what encoding the fs is mounted
<rlj> as i suspect you can specify what encoding to use on mount (although there is probably a default being used since my fstab isn't exotic=
<rlj> )
<Bazzi> maybe the ssh client is the broken thing in the chain as well
<lupine_85> rlj: it should autodetect?
<lupine_85> if not, I think you want the nls-(something)= option
* lupine_85 only ever deals with utf-8 now, so has lost the info
<rlj> yeah, my ntfs system is mounted with nls=utf8
<rlj> so as long as ext3 understands the same parameter
<rlj> i can try to explicitly state include it in fstab
<rlj> reboot
<rlj> and then check if my filenames look intact
<rlj> if they do, it should already be utf-8 on the fs and ssh would be the culprit
<lupine_85> was the ntfs OS (XP? 2000?) using nls=utf8? or a cp??? ?
<rlj> possibly sshd on my sys and not ssh client but i'd have to check that
<lupine_85> tbh, it shouldn't be the ssh client
<rlj> i'm not sure actually, but currently it's mounted with nls=utf8
<lupine_85> or the sshd
<lupine_85> utf-8 is only equivalent to ASCII
<lupine_85> non-ascii-standard characters won't transcode very will
<lupine_85> well*
<rlj> well, but when characters like , , , are transmitted in not utf-8 they end up wrong
<rlj> only ascii filenames appear correct over ssh
<JohnFlux> you can just set the character set to utf8
<JohnFlux> what's the problem?
<oslo> join ubuntu-fr
<oslo> oups sorry
<rlj> i just want to make sure swedish characters like ,  and , are encoded as utf-8 in the fs (possibly using 2+ bytes each then) and that ssh/sshd does it correctly as well
<rlj> JohnFlux: i just want to verify that the encoding used on my ext3 fs is really utf-8. (since i guess ext3 does not force a specific encoding)
<rlj> and if it's not, i want to make it mount as utf-8 and manually go through my files and fix the names to look good again
<rlj> the majority of my files are just in ascii anyway, so it's only a part of them that require change
<j2daosh> what package do i need to play .wmv?
<j2daosh> can linux even play .wmv?
<lupine_85> it can
<lupine_85> you need to install w32codecs (PLF repo)
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> I think wmv9 isn't supported, and encypted ones aren't (obviously)
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> thank you
<Healot> for DRMed media, Windows is till the best, and the only way perhaps?
<lupine_85> hence, windows is not The Way(tm)
<lupine_85> and neither is DRM
<spazz> hmm. I hosed my system.
<spazz> But uh I found out what it was now... lol.
<spazz> Jucato here?
<Healot> http://tools.wikimedia.de/~leon/stats/wikicharts/index.php?ns=articles&limit=100&month=08%2F2006&wiki=enwiki >> look at entry #6
<Jucato> spazz: just got back. what happened?
<cox377> Hey all, in recent updates has their been any probs with wireless USB sticks??? basically my mates laptop running kubuntu keep giving an error every time i try and connect to his wifi network. I think the last time it worked properly was before all the updates! sorry new to this so if anything is unclear ask
<lupine_85> cox377: the only thing that would affect it really is a kernel upgrade
<lupine_85> e.g. the rt2570 wifi driver was in one of the kernels, but not later ones
<cox377> hello :lupine_85
<cox377> Yeh, it's a netgear usb adapter and i can to use the ndiswrapper to get it to work
<lupine_85> if you're using ndiswrapper, it could b
<lupine_85> *e that you've not got the kernel module any more
<cox377> so i need to look at downgrading the kernal?
<lupine_85> or upgrading the kernel module ;)
<lupine_85> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cox377> Ok, cheers i shall give it a go
<cox377> thing is, the lappy still sees  the wifi router but just wont connect
<cox377> would that still be a symptom of the module?
<lupine_85> more likely that the (windows) drivers in question aren't working properly under your current revision of ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> so a downgrade to whatever you had previously would be your best bed
<lupine_85> bet* :D
<cox377> lupine_85: do u know what the command would be to downgrade the module?
<lupine_85> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils=(version)
<lupine_85> no idea how you'd find out what version you were using before, though :(
<lupine_85> (you can do the same with your kernel)
<cox377> Ummmm
<cox377> lol
<cox377> actually, isn't their a downgrade option under apt-get
<lupine_85> maybe in adept
<cox377> alright, well i'm gonna shoot round my mates and jump back on IRC there
<fek> moin
<sinkeri> uuuh
<sinkeri> i dont know how to use this thing
<vge> somebody can help me with wireless, im kinda nood with it?
<sinkeri>  what
<_vge> <vge> whats my accesspoint or essedid if it's "open network" and in windows i dont need to set those, i dont get it?
<lupine_85> _vge: by "open network" do you mean "no security"? Or "ad-hoc" mode?
<_vge> lupine_85: can i say both?
<GenuineBoy> eexexit
<_vge> it shows in kde network manager as eth1 and WLM sees it as "Connection speed" max, but when i try to scan for network, no luck
<lupine_85> sure. In that case, you need to change your wlan interface to "ad-hoc" mode (default is Managed)
<lupine_85> in terminal, that's be "sudo iwconfig <interface> mode Ad-Hoc"
<_vge> still, it gives "no networks found", but i know there is one
<knob> lupine_85: u about?
* lupine_85 hides ;)
<lupine_85> for another 10 minutes or so
<knob> hey
<knob> it's cox377
<_vge> can somebody help me to configure BCM4306 wireless? :/
<knob> i was speaking to u 15 minutes or so again
<knob> #about the wireless
<knob> i'm not to sure about how to downgrade the module
<lupine_85> me neither
<lupine_85> you need to know which version you had previosuly before you can do anything meaningful
<knob> lol
<knob> any idea how i would go about doing that
<knob> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cogo_sakrth> halo
<josh__> hows it going all? is there a way to make ' show up in man pages?
<josh__> right now special characters like ' show up as funked up characters
<_vge> how do i remove BCM4306 drivers from laptop?
<lupine_85> "blacklist bcm43xx" in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<Dannilion> ohhh, thank you- I knew I'd forgotten to do something
<knob> is anyone here hot on wireless?
<Dannilion> Depends on the problem, knob
<knob> basically
<knob> i i've got a wireless usb dongle that i managed to get working fine using ndiswrapper
<knob> then, it stopped connecting to my network
<knob> it sees the network but just wont connect
<knob> i've got a feeling it maybe something to do with the updates as i think it stopped working after the updates
<knob> but i dont know how to role back the updates to see if thats the problem
<Dannilion> ahh... can't help you there
<knob> lol
<Dannilion> though I think I saw something on the ubuntuforums about it a few minutes ago
<knob> do u have a link?
<Dannilion> looking now :)
<knob> cheers
<erik__> when I try to mount my memory card over usb, I get an error saying "cannot mount superblock"
<erik__> ..what's wrong?
<franck> how do you mount your usb key?
<knob> does anyone know of a command that would tell me the actual error to why the wireless wont connect because it';s not giving any feedback
<knob> tried connecting under both wep and open and both dont work
<Dannilion> knob, I think this one was it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241453&highlight=modprobe+bcm43xx
<D4rkly> has anyone managed to get World Of Warcraft running in Cedega ?
<Dannilion> not sure though, as I searched for modprobe bcm43xx instead :P
<knob> cheers
<Dannilion> I'm about to go back on ndiswrapper, as it worked on breezy and automatically loaded on startup
<Dannilion> I also didn't need to manually configure the rate to 54M
<erik__> franck: sorry my computer crashed... the mem card is in my mobile, which is connected over usb... and I've chosen "data store" mode on the mobile which makes it appear as an usb mass-storage device
<javi_> hello
<erik__> "mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock"
<narvik86> mount /dev/sda
<erik__> ..I've just reformatted it also, using "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1". It formatted successfully
<keittoruokaa> Yo
<franck> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1
<franck> try this
<erik__> erik@erik-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<erik__> mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<javi_> If anybody new someting about intel HDA audio drivers....
<javi_> *knew
<hkallinikos> hello al
<javi_> hi hkallinikos
<hkallinikos> where can i download some 3d games for linux,i want to try to install them and test the graphics here
<franck> http://www.happypenguin.org/
<narvik86> www.nexuiz.com
<narvik86> www.warsow.net
<erik__> hkallinikos: "sudo apt-get install neverball"
<erik__> hkallinikos: www.glest.org
<erik__> franck: any ideas?
<hkallinikos> thanks guys,another question,do any of the new released games come for linux too?
<hkallinikos> i mean not GNU games
<erik__> hkallinikos: most bigger titles work through cedega
<erik__> www.transgaming.com
<franck> try a badblock erik into your usb key
<erik__> franck: huh?
<hkallinikos> cedega,is it something like win emu?
<erik__> hkallinikos: not really an emu.. it makes linux understand windows software though
<erik__> hkallinikos: check out the transgaming site
<hkallinikos> i see,is it better than WINE?
<erik__> it's based on wine
<franck> cedega is wine with support of directX 9
<hkallinikos> aha ok thanks
<hkallinikos> i am looking on the site now,check back later if i have any more questions
<erik__> it's a very simplified wine with a "point-n-click" interface, and transgaming implements specific hacks to make all the latest big titles run all the time
<erik__> franck: sorry I didn't understand the badblock thing
<erik__> erik@erik-laptop:~$ sudo badblocks /dev/sda1 ?
<hkallinikos> i guess it doesnt understand allready installed games in my NTFS partitions?
<franck> badblocks -w /dev/sda1
<erik__> hkallinikos: you need to install the games through cedega
<oslo> how can i shut down my webcam, its light is always on
<hkallinikos> oh ok
<D4rkly> i cant get cedega to work with world of warcraft ???
<hkallinikos> i dont want o be a spammer here,is any other channel more games-kubuntu based?
<franck> yes you can D4rkly, it works perfectly
<D4rkly> i managed to install WOW in cegdega but im unable to get it to run ???
<franck> WoW works very well only with latest wine
<erik__> D4rkly: I think you can find help in the cedega forums
<D4rkly> yeah i had it working with wine but i cant get it to work with cedega for some reason
<hkallinikos> does wow it works perfectly right after the patch is installed or do you need to wait some time until it is supported?
<hkallinikos> hmmm cedega is not free?
<D4rkly> WOW works with wine no probs
<D4rkly> just install the build from the winehq repo
<franck> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<D4rkly> i also installed BF2 under cedega which i got running until i had to patch it with the latest patch now it wont start
<erik__> franck: how long will the badblocks check take? (btw I can mount it in mac and windows so I dont think its broken)
<phreakys> hello
<phreakys> please help. im not able to fix my ati-drivers ;(
<phreakys> im trying to install the newest xorg-drivers, but its all mesa
<oslo> do u have an adress for installing wine CVS ??
<stefg> Not even ATI is able to do that...
<phreakys> ive got the deb files build from the run script, build the kernel module(followed the whole ubuntu guide), changed xorg.conf and still no love :(
<phreakys> really depressing to own an ati-card
<phreakys> allready bought nvidia for another computer, but this one is in my laptop :/ (x700)
<_dragonkh> mine
<_dragonkh> I got a 7950 gx2
<_dragonkh> its ok
<_dragonkh> not to bad
<phreakys> nvidia?
<_dragonkh> yeah
<phreakys> it seems much easier with drivers on linux and stuff
<_dragonkh> nvidia 7950 the dual one with 1GB
<phreakys> wow nice
<_dragonkh> had some trouble with dual head though
<_dragonkh> but now its working ok
<erik__> logrus:
<erik__> [17179863.128000]  FAT: logical sector size too small for device (logical sector size = 512)
<erik__> [17181418.968000]  FAT: invalid media value (0xaa)
<erik__> [17181418.968000]  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1.
<_dragonkh> it gets really really hot  - which is a downside
<phreakys> 2 extra powersources on your cards?
<_dragonkh> phreakys: got a 4 pin power slot
<phreakys> ah ok
<_dragonkh> I got one of those 1100 watt psus
<phreakys> im stuck with this x700 thing :/ its nice with windows, but on linux...
<knob_> does anyone know how to roleback drivers?
<_dragonkh> its supposed to have a silent fan - but its a bit noisy actually
<phreakys> all i need is a simples setup
<phreakys> as long its fast :-0
<phreakys> :)
<_dragonkh> I got a amd64 the 4600+
<_dragonkh> lots of linux stuff doesnt work on 64 bit though
<D4rkly_> is it worth downloading and installing the nvidia linux drivers off the nvidia site or are the nvidia-glx drivers from the repo ok. I have a pci-e 6800 and am not able to increase the resolution past 1024x768
<_dragonkh> like flash and skype and wine etc
<erik__> logrus: sorry for bugging you, but what can I do to fix the problem?
<_dragonkh> I think the repo has the latest
<_dragonkh> at least it did when I last looked
<phreakys> hm, thats the downside of living on the bleedy edge
<_dragonkh> I was thinking  of going back to the 32 bit
<phreakys> you have xgl/compiz?
<_dragonkh> I havent noticed much speed improvement on 64
<_dragonkh> I have the compiz on dual head yeah
<phreakys> sweet
<phreakys> runs fast?
<_dragonkh> its cool for a few days - but I dont use it much now
<phreakys> yea, it lacks multiple desktops
<_dragonkh> it runs fast
<phreakys> but i like the feature
<_dragonkh> in a few years it will be cool
<phreakys> yea, there is every week or so an update, so ill stick with it
<_dragonkh> hopefully 64 bit support will improve soon too
<Philip5> D4rkly: the new drivers on the nvidia site is just a small update with xorg 7.1 support
<phreakys> yea
<_dragonkh> prolly in a year or so
<Philip5> and some other small things
<knob_> i need to role back all the last updates to see if i can get my wireless card working
<knob_> can anyone help?
<eljefedelito> knob whats up?
<vge> somebody can run me trought wifi install as i just cant get it to scan networks, and im confused that em i using the fwcut drivers or ndswrapper or what
<knob_> i've got problems with my wireless usb dongle
<knob_> it's started since an update
<eljefedelito> roll bavk your update, huh...  unless you can remember what that update was, I don't know what to say
<eljefedelito> what brand is the usb wireless think?
<knob_> it took me about 2 days to get the thing working and like an idiot i didnt note down the process other wise i would just reinstall
<knob_> netgea
<knob_> r
<knob_> netgear
<D4rkly_> im running i386 version on a amdx2 4400+ running the k7 kernel so i have dual core support
<eljefedelito> lol yeah the fun of wifi in the linux world...
<atidem> hello
<eljefedelito> well my guess is that some configuration file was over written, and so even a roll back of packages might not restore that config file.
<knob_> u know what, i got it working and once it was working it worked great, it was just working out how to get it done, unforutnatly i got it done, meant to note down the instructions and forgot
<knob_> the wireless card sees the network fine
<knob_> it just wont connect
<eljefedelito> were you using "ndiswrapper" to run the drivers?
<knob_> yeh i was
<eljefedelito> k
<eljefedelito> are you in K or Ubuntu?
<knob_> tell me, is it possible to find a file with all the cmd commands because i maybe to look back @ my steps
<knob_> kubuntu
<eljefedelito> sorta.  open a konsole and use the [up]  key
<eljefedelito> this will list the steps that you've taken, in reverse order
<knob_> yeh, but i'm talking about if i do a reinstall
<eljefedelito> but hitting [enter]  will run one and might start to get confusing
<eljefedelito> reinstall the whole OS?  no need....
<eljefedelito> well, i don't think its needed
<knob_> yeh that's it, everytime u hit enter it just moves down the pile
<knob_> i know, got the OS just how i like it
<eljefedelito> usually the ndiswrapper command has three or four steps...
<knob_> do u know the ndiswrapper command off the top of your head?
<eljefedelito> run 'sudo ndiswrapper -l' at the command prompt
<eljefedelito> it'll list what is loaded
<knob_> shall i paste what it';s loaded?
<knob_> 1       invalid driver!
<knob_> 2       invalid driver!
<knob_> athfmwdl                driver present
<knob_> netgw11t        invalid driver!
<knob_> netwg11t                driver present, hardware present
<eljefedelito> lol a lot there!  use "sudo ndiswrapper --help" to get some info
<eljefedelito> and then (using that info) figure out how to remove those drives that aren't working
<eljefedelito> maybe removing them isn't necessary
<eljefedelito> i dunno,
<eljefedelito> OK knob_, try this: run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<knob_> root@knob-laptop:~# ndiswrapper -l
<knob_> Installed ndis drivers:
<knob_> athfmwdl                driver present
<knob_> netwg11t                driver present, hardware present
<eljefedelito> nice
<eljefedelito> run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<knob_> i ran modprobe ndiswrapper but nothing happened
<knob_> and i'm logged in under sudo
<eljefedelito> k
<eljefedelito> then try 'ifconfig wlan0'
<eljefedelito> anything?
<eljefedelito> or just 'ifconfig' which should list the InterFaces for networking
<knob_> just put the wland down then back up again
<knob_> 2 secs
<eljefedelito> ok cool that was my next step ;)
<eljefedelito> but we gotta be sure that wlan0 is the right one, or bringing it up is useless ;)
<knob_> root@knob-laptop:~# ifconfig wlan0
<knob_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B5:9E:9C:6F
<knob_>           inet6 addr: fe80::20f:b5ff:fe9e:9c6f/64 Scope:Link
<knob_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<knob_>           RX packets:453 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<knob_>           TX packets:2537 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<knob_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<knob_>           RX bytes:107684 (105.1 KiB)  TX bytes:259126 (253.0 KiB)
<eljefedelito> 'ping www.google.com'
<knob_> ok i shall have to put the eth0 down first
<eljefedelito> no do this
<eljefedelito> ping www.google.com -I wlan0
<eljefedelito> (-I is a CAPITOL 'i' )
<knob_> root@knob-laptop:~# ping www.google.com -I wlan0
<knob_> PING www.l.google.com (66.249.85.104) from 192.168.0.4 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.
<knob_> 64 bytes from 66.249.85.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=29.1 ms
<knob_> 64 bytes from 66.249.85.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=27.7 ms
<knob_> 64 bytes from 66.249.85.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=243 time=29.1 ms
<knob_> 64 bytes from 66.249.85.104: icmp_seq=4 ttl=243 time=28.0 ms
<knob_> 64 bytes from 66.249.85.104: icmp_seq=5 ttl=243 time=29.5 ms
<eljefedelito> :) working eh?
<knob_> let me unplug the network cable and see what happens
<eljefedelito> sure
<knob_> hello?
<eljefedelito> ok knob_ lets make a list of what we did.  save this either in a notebook-of-solutions, or in an accessable place like your EMAIL
<eljefedelito> hello knob_ you're via wireless?
<knob_> lol
<knob_> damn it works
<knob_> haha
<knob_> qaulity
<eljefedelito> no this is good!
<eljefedelito> really, lets list our steps.
<knob_> lol
<knob_> will do
<eljefedelito> next time, we can know!
<eljefedelito> ndiswrapper -i xxxx
<eljefedelito> to install
<eljefedelito> then ndiswrapper -l to list
<eljefedelito> then modprobe ndiswrapper to load
<eljefedelito> then ifconfig wlan0
<eljefedelito> and maybe iwconfig is needed for some encryption stuff, i dunno :)
<eljefedelito> sweet homes, happy to help someone before a day at the Windows IT department :)
<eljefedelito> yeah knob_ that was a bit easier than a reinstall, huh?  i've done too many reinstalls when something fails.  i feel i need to learn a bit more so prevent that from happening!  although, since moving to Kubuntu, its been a lot less common...
<digits> how do i insert an escape character in kate?
<eljefedelito> escape char how?
<eljefedelito> loke, \
<eljefedelito> (like, '\')
<digits> like the litterate escape character, trying to do some baschscripting and want to put some nice colors in it ;)
<digits> not the backslash
<eljefedelito> litterate escape char... beyond me sir, i don't know what that is :)
<eljefedelito> isn't bash colourful enough? b&w is all we need!  lol
<digits> eljefedelito: i want to bold the important stuff
<digits> there's nimwit's in the linux community too ;P
<eljefedelito> digits i don't know...
<eljefedelito> digits would this help? http://forum.goteamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=32275
<eljefedelito> or is it for OKX users only, I don't know
<eljefedelito> OSX
<eljefedelito> oh it uses XOSD (X on screen display) not OSXD (OS X daemon).  Either way, it may not be what you want, digits.
<eljefedelito> digits i have to go.  good luck sir (ma'am).
<vge> why my " scan for networks fails allways" eaven thou i can see my wifi card?
<vge> anybody?
<knob_> eljefedelito: right appears i'm still online, just noted down the instructions
<knob_> shall restart to see if she comes back to life, i wont have to run those commands every time will i?
<eljefedelito> knob_ I hope that you don't, but I am not sure.  I've had "luck" both ways with it, so sometimes I have had to run 'modprobe ndiswrapper' (or put it in a startup script)
<digits> eljefedelito: i figured it out... i just used copy and paste google :)
<D4rkly> is anyone able to use a resolution greater than 1024x768 cause i cant get anything higher to work ?
<digits> D4rkly: i have 1600x1200, but i can't get fglrx (ati's accelerated driver to work)
<whatever> how to prevent processes like khelper from starting?
<whatever> there isn't aservice in bum btw
<Agios> I run 1600x1200 and get decent glx from my nvidia card: 34023 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6804.469 FPS
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how I can get thunderbird to open a browser when I click a link?
<knob> eljefedelito: u about mate?
<Agios> LeeJunFan: set Thunderbird as your default browser app in kcontrol?
<Jucato> err.... set Thunderbird as default.... huh?
<Agios> isn't it a browser?
<Jucato> Thunderbird is an e-mail client...
<Agios> oh, sorry. completely blew that one.
<Jucato> hehe. nobody's perfect
<LeeJunFan> Agios: I got the point.
<Jazon> what kernel is dapper using?
<zeronenorez> who use opera Web Browser?
<Jucato> Jazon: 2.6.15-26
<LeeJunFan> Agios: although it still won't open links with firefox set as the def browser.
<zeronenorez> no bug
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: I think there are a few more steps to make Thunderbird open o
<Jucato> open links in firefox instead of Konqueror
<zeronenorez> there is typing bug
<Jazon> Jucato: :D  then my usb wifi device is gonna work :D:D  I just formatted my 250gig hdd.... :s   i hate doing that
<Jucato> Jazon: ehehe! good luck then! 
<zeronenorez> sometimes i couldn't typing in address
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I'd be happy if it opened any browser.
<Jazon> hey!  where'd you get the smilie thingy?!?
<Jucato> Jazon: Konversation > Insert Menu > Special Character...
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: what do you mean? it won't open any browser when you click on a link?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: nope.
<Jucato> that's weird...
<Jazon> cool
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I just had to switch from kmail because kmail was showing e-mails as being empty all the time.
<zeronenorez> copy
<Jucato> whoa... really weird... I've had no problem like that with KMail...
<zeronenorez> Jucato, no i can't use my keyboard when i open opera
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I think it's an imap only thing.
<zeronenorez> Jucato, sometimes
<Jucato> zeronenorez: er... I don't use Opera...
<Jucato> zeronenorez: err... I was talking to LeeJunFan.... @_@
<StR> Hi all
<LeeJunFan> owell, gotta get to work. I'll mess with it later.
<StR> I need help getting anti-alias in a java program.... eclipse
<LeeJunFan> thanks anyway.
<StR> I have antialias fonts in KDE, but not in eclipse :(+
<zeronenorez> :<
<Jazon> omg
<Jazon> i lost all my photos
* Jazon weeps
<Jucato> tell me you backed up... you did, didn't you?
<Jazon> i could have sworn i copied them to my external....  cant find them there now
<Jucato> nooo....
* Jucato weeps with Jazon....
<Jazon> my wife is going to shoot me
<Jazon> i was being so careful
<Jazon> they were the only things that i cared about
<Jazon> 30 gigs of photos
<StR> LOL
<Jazon> i am a goner
<Jucato> check again... just check again... it might be there...
<Jucato> hiding... lurking...
<Jazon> its not there :'(
<Jazon> omg what am i gonna do ????? :(
<fritsch> jprenaud: still there
<D4rkly> can someone plz help me change my resolution to something higher than 1024x768. im running the nvidia-glx drivers ?
<fritsch> jprenaud: read something about the suspend2 "not able to unload module" ...
<jprenaud> fritsch: righty oh
<fritsch> jprenaud: perhaps: hibernate --force does just work ...
<fritsch> jprenaud: this will continue withouth unloading the module
<fritsch> D4rkly: yes
<jprenaud> fritsch: no time to test right no but will definitely try sometimes
<fritsch> D4rkly: just do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fritsch> D4rkly: it will aks you for the resolution
<jprenaud> fritsch: i think on suse, powersaved can suspend via suspend2
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes
<fritsch> jprenaud: mmmh
<fritsch> jprenaud: but your module unload problem was not "because of powersave"
<jprenaud> fritsch: true
<fritsch> D4rkly: without the "high" sorry
<pradeepto> !mp3
<pradeepto> !mp3
<fritsch> !restrictedformats > pradeepto
<pradeepto> thanks
<pradeepto> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pradeepto> fritsch: thanks for the info
<fritsch> pradeepto: no problem
<larson9999> what a great day!
<Timmmm> Just curious, Americans know what 'wanking' means right?
<larson9999> Timmmm: that what a brit does in his usual morning ritual?
<Jucato> O_o
<Timmmm> larson9999: Well I don't, but then I don't know the sexual habbits of everyone here!
<RogueX> Hello
<RogueX> Anyone help me with and Adept problem?
<Jucato> RogueX: we can try. what's the problem?
<RogueX> Jucato: Adept will not run because it says another adept program is running but I cant see one
<Jucato> RogueX: did Adept hang/stall/crash before this happened?
<steven_> hai
<Jucato> RogueX: if yes, try typing this command in Konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<steven_> does anybody know how to configurate a webcam in kubuntu?
<RogueX> Jucato: yes it did
<Jucato> RogueX: try typing this command in Konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<RogueX> Jucato: I did that..
<maltaethiron> guys, whats wrong with the server?
<Jucato> maltaethiron: which server?
<RogueX> Jucato: it set up a bunch of KDE stuff should I restart KDE now?
<Jucato> RogueX: if it's done already. just log out, then log back in
<RogueX> Jucato: ok will do that now.. thank youu
<maltaethiron> jucato: freenode? idk...earlier it said i was kicked from a server i wasnt even in (#ubuntu-unregged), then i started talking in here and there was no activity for hours
<Jucato> maltaethiron: that was because the channel was +R/+r because of some flooding incidents
<maltaethiron> jucato: what does that mean?
<maltaethiron> +R/+r
<Jucato> I'm not sure which is which, but +R I think means that only people with registered nicks would be able to talk, while +r means only people with registered nicks can enter the channel...
<maltaethiron> my nick is regestered though
<Jucato> in +r, I think those with unregistered nicks were redirected to that "unregged" channel
<RogueX> Jucato: that got it.
<Jucato> maltaethiron: anyway, it wasn't a server problem. maybe your nick didn't get identified automatically that time?
<Jucato> RogueX: glad to hear that
<RogueX> Anyone know what app I can use to make and ISO of a disk??
<maltaethiron> hmm, odd
<RogueX> Jucato: thanks
<RogueX> Jucato: what did that command do?
<Jucato> RogueX: basically it continued installing where it left off
<steven_> any one know how i get mij webcam working?
<RogueX> Jucato: cool..
<RogueX> Anyone know what app I can use to make and ISO of a disk??
<Jucato> whoa.. was that a net split?
<jprenaud> RogueX: k3b
<robin> *Where do I install .ttf fonts*
<christianp> hi all
<Jucato> hi
<christianp> i want to install kubuntu on my old laptop
<christianp> i run the live but i notice my ps2 mouse doesn't work
<christianp> logitech
<christianp> what's the matter?
<christianp> why kubuntu doesn't recognize my ps2 laptop port?
<christianp> what can i do to make it working?
<yonkeltron> anyone using electricsheep?
<alucardni> I can make amarok to play mp3 files, what can I do?
<Jucato> alucardni: you need to install "libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> it's in the multiverse repository
<Jucato> alucardni: Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> alucardni: double click on an mp3 and try to play it, and follow the prompts
<Hobbsee> alucardni: if you're using amarok 1.4.2 that is
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ehehehe
* Hobbsee wonders about fixing that in dapper-updates
<alucardni> thanks jucato
<Jucato> Hobbsee: when will the official announcement for Amarok 1.4.2 be posted in Kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: good point.
<yonkeltron> i'm having trouble with electricsheep....could someone give me a pointer?
<Jucato> hm... Katapult-Amarok bug... not sure which one is causing teh bug..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not yet.  soon
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: define "trouble"
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: i have electricsheep and kscreensavers-xsavers installed but the screensaver will niether start nor function in any semblance of the proper way
<Hobbsee> !find xscreensaver-gl
<ubotu> Found: xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-gl-extra
<zeronenorez> all,can i install KDE support to my ubuntu in an easy way?
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: if you sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl, does that fix the problem?
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: have that too
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: sure?
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: yes...sure
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
* Hobbsee was hoping that was the problem.
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: do any of the other screensavers work?
<chuckyp> Is there a way to install kubuntu on ubuntu without messing up the gnome menus
<chuckyp> hello test?
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: ummm....yes
<zeronenorez> how?
<Hobbsee> chuckyp: yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> zeronenorez:  yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zeronenorez> Hobbsee,in gnome?
<Hobbsee> zeronenorez: in a terminal, in gnome.  it doesnt matter.
<chuckyp> Hobbsee, yes but it will mess up all the gnome menus adding the kde apps there.  Thats what i'm trying to avoid.
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how I can get a trashbin icon on the desktop?
<Hobbsee> chuckyp: havent found a way around that
<Jucato> Kr4t05: right-click on the desktop. Create New > Link to Location (URL)
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: actually....no
<Jucato> Kr4t05: then in the Enter link to lcation (URL), enter "trash
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: none of them start automatically
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Just trash
<Kr4t05> ?
<Jucato> err.. sorry
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: ah right.  do any of htem show up in the preview window?
<Jucato> Kr4t05: trash: /
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: yes. bunch of them.
<Jucato> (no space between the : and the /
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: and many of them work when you test
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: right, yep
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: in fact, when i test electricsheep...it goes black (implies downloading)
<Jucato> trash:/
<Kr4t05> Jucato: thanks! :)
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: it's trying to download the first sheep i assume....
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: *shrugs* - i dont know electricsheep specifically
* Hobbsee only deals in rss-glx, among other things
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Sadly enough, I'm trying to make my computer more resembelant of Windows Vista, to appease some of the other family members who use my computer. :/
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: ah.
<Jucato> Kr4t05: you could also use these other kio slaves: home:/ for Home, system:/ or media:/ for My Computer
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay.  kopete backport got approved
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yey!! great job! (now for Konversation... lol)
<Timmmm> yonkeltron: I think that was a bug in either KDE or kubuntu...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we'll wait till official release or that.
<Timmmm> yonkeltron: What KDE version are you using?
<yonkeltron> Timmmm: 3.5.2
<Timmmm> yonkeltron: Yeah try KDE 3.5.4
<yonkeltron> Timmmm: ummm
<Timmmm> yonkeltron: I'll just see if I can find the bug.
<yonkeltron> how?
<zeronenorez> when i use atp-get kubuntu-desktop it will install KDE 3.54?
<Timmmm> yonkeltron: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<TheGateKeeper> Timmmm: does 3.5.4 go any quicker than 3.5.2 loading apps etc?
<Timmmm> TheGateKeeper: Not really...
<Kr4t05> zeronenorez: are you using kubuntu already?
<zeronenorez> I just installing
<zeronenorez> Kr4t05,is u want some information I will give u when i finished it
<Kr4t05> TheGateKeeper: if you upgrade to KDE 3.5.4, it brings all of the components, (KTorrent, Amarok, Kopete, etc) up to newest ver.
<Timmmm> yonkeltron: Yeah was a bug, has been fixed it seems: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128610
<Kr4t05> zeronenorez: I already upgraded KDE.
<zeronenorez> Kr4t05,ok if i have question i'll ask u ;>
<TheGateKeeper> Kr4t05: have you noticed any speed increase?
<Timmmm> TheGateKeeper: But you have to add the KDE 3.5.4 repository as it isn't in the main one.
<Kr4t05> TheGateKeeper: A very slight one. Not anything that will save your life.
<Kr4t05> TheGateKeeper: Also, while this may not be related, compiz seems to be a hair more friendly, but, Quinn has been updating those packages a lot lately. :)
<yonkeltron> Timmmm: is it safe to upgrade 3.5.4
<Kr4t05> yonkeltron: Of course.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: speaking of Kopete... I just learned recently that Kopete is pronounced as Koh-Peh-Teh...
<yonkeltron> not going to break my system?
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: shouldnt do
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe, really?
* Hobbsee gets annoyed at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/56366/
<Kr4t05> yonkeltron: only if you've done something to make it break. ;P
<TheGateKeeper> Kr4t05: Timmmm I'd like to know how I can persude the developers to give it some more speed, just installed arch linux on my old P3 test box, and KDE seems to be a lot faster. not that I have timed it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah... all this time, I thought it was Kow-peet....
<Kr4t05> TheGateKeeper: It might be their kernel version
<zeronenorez> i heard that many perfect dock only support KDE, is that right?
<Kr4t05> TheGateKeeper: There are some kernel tweaks and packages that can give you some speed.
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: Kubuntu isn't one of the "faster" KDE distros... IMHO....
<Kr4t05> s/packages/patches
<TheGateKeeper> so I have noticed :-(
<Bbetto55> hi, can i use firefox's plug ins in konqueror?
<Timmmm> Kr4t05: Yeah. Hopefully KDE 4 will be faster... Although Qt 4 doesn't seem to be any faster than Qt3 tbh.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe, right
<Kr4t05> Grumble.
<Jucato> Bbetto55: sorry, but no...
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: seems to be, yes.  we actually have all of the stable performance patches in kde 3.5.4 anyway.
<zeronenorez> Kr4t05,do u know how to install OSX-Dock?
<Kr4t05> zeronenorez: ksmoothdock is okay if you arn't using compiz or vista.
<TheGateKeeper> Hobbsee: seems to be what? faster?
<Kr4t05> -or vista. ><
<Kr4t05> I'm brain dead.
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: yes
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: Do you know if K3b will make and ISO of a disk?
<Kr4t05> Everything's better if you're not using Vista. :P
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: i think.
<Hobbsee> i dont know.
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: think so
<zeronenorez> Kr4t05,which one do not have the hide buttons?
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: can you tell me how?  All I can see is burning optionns
<Hobbsee> RogueX: it should do.  i think you may have to run it as root though
<Jucato> But I don't think Qt3 is really the issue why Kubuntu is "slower" than others. coz if it were the reason, then why are some KDE distros fast?
<Hobbsee> RogueX: er, you'd have to copy the iso, and then reburn it?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> dont use k3b much, i'm afraid
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's not.   i'm thinking its' a placebo effect.  we get people in here telling us that kubuntu is faster than suse too.  *shrugs*.  of cours,e it helps starting with an empty session.
<yonkeltron> Jucato: prelink makes stuff faster
<Hobbsee> which i was going to suggest too.....
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: it can, yes
<uwe2> hi
<Jucato> I don't know... prelinking didn't work for me in Breezy...
<Jucato> maybe I'll try it again this time
<RogueX> Hobbsee: I am trying to make a ISO of a CD
<jdong_> does prelinking help nowadays much?
<jdong_> I though the linker was improved
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: never really tried Tools --> Burn CD Image... ???
<jdong_> and I agree with Hobbsee... it's placebo effect
<Hobbsee> heya jdong_!
<jdong_> kubuntu is one of the fastest KDE distros
<Hobbsee> jdong_: thanks for the kopete backport :)
<jdong_> gentoo/slax aside
<jdong_> very welcome, Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> jdong_: i didnt see much of an effect
* Jucato wonders what placebo effect means... I are dumb...
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: works wonder for my laptop
<jdong_> Jucato: it's your imagination at work :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong_: it's much more sane only maintaining 2 of the same version than two different versions, with different patches.
<Hobbsee> we were using 3 at one point, worked on by about 4 people.  shudder.
<jdong_> wow
<Jucato> I was surprised that MEPIS was faster than Kubuntu... I didn't expect it to be... maybe I should try out SUSE, too...
<jdong_> Jucato: where do you get these ideas???
<zeronenorez> Jucato, who to do that:* Jucato wonders what placebo effect means... I are dumb...
<jdong_> Jucato: I just installed mepis on 2 systems last week
* Hobbsee doesnt trust mepis
<Hobbsee> it seems to just be a recipe for danger.
<jdong_> it's just about the same speed as kubuntu
<Jucato> jdong_: that was just my observation...
<jdong_> mepis seems pretty good to me
<jdong_> there are times when I'd prefer it over kubuntu
<Jucato> it booted faster, KDE started up faster, with or without startup programs, programs launch faster... it was generally faster
<jdong_> Jucato: that's technically impossible :-/
<Hobbsee> jdong_: perhaps the placebo effect, and/or a combination of "the grass is always greener"
<jdong_> Jucato: mepis is virtually source-identical to kubuntu
<Jucato> I think I mentioned that "I was surprised"... because I didn't expect it to be, for the same reason that you mentioned
<zeronenorez> Hobbsee how to make ur words blue?
<Hobbsee> zeronenorez: use /me blah blah blah
<jdong_> the best thing about mepis is that it's w32codec'ed/java'd out-of-the-box
<jdong_> that's all I see in it
* zeronenorez got it 
<geoffrey> hi
<jdong_> I highly diagree with its admin tools and grub tools
* zeronenorez it's funny
<jdong_> but that's just me bitching :)
<Hobbsee> jdong_: have you tried the amarok 1.4.2 with the install mp3 script?
<Hobbsee> jdong_: that's classy :)
* Jucato notes at least they have admin tools and grub tools...
<jdong_> :)
<jdong_> Jucato: they suck....
<zeronenorez> Hobbsee, how about change to Red?
<jdong_> IMO update-grub is so much better
<LxGeoff> hi
<Jucato> zeronenorez: when your name gets mentioned, the text is red
<jdong_> and their admin tools are the ones from pre-ubuntu Mepis
<LxGeoff> is it an english server?
<zeronenorez> Jucato,no i mean everyone could see it REd
<jprenaud> RogueX: have you burned your ISO image yet?
<Hobbsee> zeronenorez: mentoin the person's nickname in the text
<Jucato> jdong_: maybe warren did some magic script thingy to make it faster? or maybe because they have their own KDE packages?
<Hobbsee> jdong_: there's likely to be a backport of konvi sometime too :)
* Jucato happily using imbrandon's builds...
<jdong_> Jucato: I've looked through the source of mepis's repos... the changes won't make a performance impact
<Kr4t05> Bah...
<zeronenorez> Jucato,sorry i'm just a chinese :< i mean whole words
<jdong_> and the magic script thingie :-/
<Kr4t05> Slimming down kubuntu of all the un-needed stuff.
<jdong_> Jucato: if mepis is seriously faster than kubuntu, the only explanation I can think of is that kubuntu's installer is messing up DMA or something
<Jucato> jdong_: then MEPIS might have accomplished the impossible. at least on my system, and on a few others (check the forums, some confirmed what I observed)
<jdong_> powernowd might be to blame, too
<jdong_> mepis uses powersaved, I believe
<yonkeltron> this is silly
<yonkeltron> i'm risking breakage of my package system in order to get a screensaver
<yonkeltron> silly
<Jucato> jdong_: it's not "seriously" faster than Kubuntu, like Xubuntu is "seriously" faster than Kubuntu. but it's noticeably faster...
<jdong_> Jucato: yeah, you're not the only one who's told me that  mepis is "faster"
<Hobbsee> Jucato: does mepis save sessions, or start with an empty session?
<jdong_> Jucato: are you running it on a CPU that does frequency scaling?
<yonkeltron> mepis is subpar
<yonkeltron> i used to be a mepis man
<yonkeltron> kubuntu is better
<yonkeltron> trust me
<Jucato> jdong_: which really puzzles me... by all means, Kubuntu should be faster, or has more oppurtunities to be faster
<jdong_> I'd personally like to see someone make an illegal kubuntu CD
<jdong_> i.e. w32codecs, java, etc
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I always start with an empty session, no matter which distro....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the performance patches get pushed back to kde upstream, so that they work in all distros
<Hobbsee> Jucato: unless the patches are on crack.
<jdong_> btw, why the hell does mepis put an aquarium in the default taskbar???
<Hobbsee> jdong_: yeah, that'd be nice.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> jdong_: it's getting better though.  note the amarok mp3 support now
<jdong_> yeah
<jdong_> but still not Windows user ready :-/
* Hobbsee fixed that :)
<Hobbsee> true that
<Jucato> lol... I don't know... I still can't understand what an aquarium has to do with KDE or pyramids..
<jdong_> I'm not a lawyer, but is it illegal for [k] ubuntu to  ship with an automatix-style script?
<Jucato> jdong_: I'm not sure. how do I check if my CPU does frequency scaling?
<jdong_> that fetches w32codecs from elsewhere?
<Hobbsee> jdong_: no, it's legal.
<pointwood> the problem is that it is illegal to add support for the things "windows users" expect
<Hobbsee> jdong_: we do that with amarok, really
<Jucato> jdong_: perfectly legel...
<jdong_> k
<Jucato> s/legel/legal
<fritsch> Jucato: have a look in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/
<Hobbsee> jdong_: only problem with that is that automatix seems to be on crack.
<jdong_> then I might respin some kubuntu livecd's
<jdong_> Hobbsee: how so?
<Hobbsee> jdong_: talk to nalioth about edubuntu
<fritsch> Jucato: there is "scaling_governor" scaling_cur_freq etc.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well, it used to be, i dotn know how it is now.
* jdong_ worked on the automatix team for a while, to fix that
<Hobbsee> ah :)
* Hobbsee shuts her mouth then
<jdong_> no, it's ok
<Hobbsee> jdong_: does it still add random repos?
<pointwood> we need to convert the world to free, open formats :)
<jdong_> Hobbsee: I switched them to my sources.list :)
* zeronenorez hey guys,how about make a web site post all basic questions and answers from the channel?then every can save many time :>
<jdong_> so IMO it's pretty sensible
<Hobbsee> jdong_: very nice :)
<Hobbsee> jdong_: nice.
<pointwood> zeronenorez: feel free to start :D
<jdong_> i mean, it still needs to reach for PLF
<Jucato> jdong_: you worked on automatix? there's an error on their installation instructions in their new web page...
<jdong_> but other than that, no
<Hobbsee> jdong_: technically it's possible - if it gets thru quality control, etc
<fritsch> zeronenorez: look in the wiki, many things are answered there
<Hobbsee> jdong_: true.  as long as PLF doesnt end up breaking more crap that we then have to fix :P
<fritsch> zeronenorez: but not many people read it (was my "erfahrung"?)
<zeronenorez> pointwood, me? i'm just a boy
<jdong_> Jucato: I served as project lead for two weeks, then ended up quitting
<Hobbsee> jdong_: i'd look at changing the name or something :P
* fritsch is just a boy, too
<Hobbsee> jdong_: why'd you quit?
<jdong_> Hobbsee: not enough free time
<Hobbsee> jdong_: point.
* zeronenorez but i'm younger
<fritsch> zeronenorez: would not be sure ;-)
<jdong_> Hobbsee: as far as PLF goes, it's the most sensible place I could find to get stuff like win32codecs/libdvdcss
<Hobbsee> jdong_: besides, we need your quick backport requests :)
<Hobbsee> jdong_: true that.
<jdong_> :)
<zeronenorez> fritsch, how old are u?
<pointwood> we should get .wma and .wmv support through real soon though
<jdong_> pointwood: ffmpeg already supports wmv9 and wma, right?
<fritsch> zeronix: "your age" `mod` "my age" is < then my age?
<jdong_> it's a relatively recent development
<fritsch> zeronenorez: => you would be older :-)
<jdong_> but I read that in their changelog
<fritsch> zeronenorez: so tell me yours
<pointwood> jdong_: yeah, but there is problems with streaming
<jdong_> k
<zeronenorez> fritsch, 18 ;-<
<pointwood> jdong_: you always get the lowest quality
<fritsch> zeronenorez: so the equation gives: 5
<fritsch> zeronenorez: me is older ;-)
<pointwood> real made a deal with MS some time ago and they can now legally create open source support for wma and wmv
<zeronenorez> fritsch, i know that ,many people ignore me to play ubuntu
<pointwood> which they have announced they will
<zeronenorez> fritsch,because i 'm too young
<pointwood> it will not support CRAP though (what some people refer to as DRM)
<Jucato> hm...prelinking...
<fritsch> zeronenorez: you are NOT ignored for you age
<fritsch> zeronenorez: age is nothing that counts
<zeronenorez> fritsch, i agree
<fritsch> zeronenorez: have seen "many old du.."
<fritsch> zeronenorez: everybody can help in linux
<zeronenorez> fritsch, Love Ubuntu and Linux
<fritsch> zeronenorez: and if something goes wrong, no matter - next try
<Jucato> ./forum
<Jucato> oops
<jdong_> Jucato: apt-get install prelink :)
* zeronenorez Love ubuntu and linux
<jdong_> Jucato: and then there's one config file to edit
<Jucato> jdong_: eheh thanks. I'll try it out tomorrow when I wake up...
<Jucato> (almost midnight here)
<fritsch> jdong_: thx, look good by default i think
* zeronenorez i think everyone here would like to help me :>
<fritsch> zeronenorez: think so, too
<Jucato> but really, this "speed" thingy has me really perplexed for a long time. Even led me to try doing a mimal install + kde-core instead of kubuntu-desktop..
* Hobbsee beds.
<fritsch> zeronenorez: but me has to leave now
<fritsch> Jucato: mmh take gentoo
<zeronenorez> fritsch, bye
<fritsch> zeronenorez: cu! i am afk, but staying in here
<zeronenorez> fritsch,.......nothing to say
<Jucato> fritsch: I'm still trying to find ways of trying to optimize Kubuntu without having to become a rocket scientist...
<jdong_> Jucato: what are the specs on your PC?
<fritsch> Jucato: jdong_ suggested prelink
<fritsch> Jucato: give it a try
<ketsugi> Anyone else find KMail a bit slow?
<ketsugi> It seems to lock up when I select mails
<Jucato> fritsch: I will. when I wake up
<Agios> Jucato: bigger hardware :)
<fritsch> Jucato: just do: sudo apt-get install prelink
<Jucato> jdong_: 1.5Ghz, 640MB RAM
<larson9999> i run kde on a p3 700mgz and a amd 3500 and it's fast enough on both
<fritsch> Jucato: shutdown your computer
<jdong_> Jucato: kubuntu should be pretty fast on that
<pointwood> I'm trying to use kmail now, but it seems to have stalled fetching my mail (using IMAP)
<fritsch> Jucato: and tomorrow when you wake up... there will be speed
<Jucato> jdong_: which is what bothers me...
<jdong_> Jucato: try removing powernowd
<jdong_> Jucato: yeah, because I can run kubuntu fine on a 500MHz laptop with 192MB RAM
<fritsch> jdong_: in edgy will there be powersaved as default or can we use cpufreq_ondemand out of the box?
<Jucato> jdong_: will do. so now that's 1) install prelink and 2) remove powernowd
<fdoving> Jucato: 'preload' can be useful too.
<zeronenorez> hooo finish download KDE
<jdong_> fritsch: I think they're still gonna use powernowd :-/
<fritsch> jdong_: wargh
<jdong_> fritsch: IMHO kubuntu should be using powersaved
<pointwood> kubuntu runs fine on this core duo machine :)
<jdong_> which does use cpufreq/ondemand to do dynamic scaling
<jdong_> pointwood: likewise on my core duo :)
<pointwood> :D
<fritsch> jdong_: you mean powersaved and kpwersave?
* pointwood pets his new thinkpad :)
<jdong_> fritsch: yes
<jdong_> that's what I use here :)
<fritsch> jdong_: as long as suspend2 is not possible for me in kpowersave (powersaved) i cannot use it
* jdong_ even ordered backports of newer kpowersave
<larson9999> uses powernowd here
<zeronenorez> fritsch, choose kde as default?
<fritsch> zeronenorez: if you want to?
<jdong_> fritsch: powersaved currently uses a different set of suspend scripts than kubuntu's
<fritsch> zeronenorez: you ran gnome before?
<zeronenorez> yes
<jdong_> fritsch: but nothing says we can't change that :-/
<fritsch> jdong_: yes, but for suspend2 it uses the "hibernate" script as well
<ironfroggy> is there a way to get a very slightly newer version of wine than what is in the repo without compiling it myself?
<fritsch> jdong_: i never got such a hard lock than like in powersaved and suspend2 before ;-)
<jdong_> again, that's a changeable detail
<ironfroggy> or pulling new versions of other things?
<fritsch> jdong_: i try again, when gdb is finished with amarok
<fritsch> jdong_: yes i know
<fritsch> jdong_: kpowersave has many features, btw.
<jdong_> ironfroggy: check winehq.com
<jdong_> fritsch: exactly... I love kpowersave
<zeronenorez> fritsch,i'm beginner just like to make cool theme :->
* Jucato has no uses for powersaving features....
<Jucato> :-(
<jdong_> fritsch:  and I'm not too impressed with the new guidance battery app
<Jucato> hm.. "has no use"....
<fritsch> jdong_: i have the "dapper" version running next to me
<fritsch> jdong_: it looked bad ;-)
<fritsch> jdong_: brightness stuff, hdd stuff etc. this is very cool in kpowersave
<jdong_> ironfroggy: on winehq.com they offer instructions on how to get wine packages for ubuntu. those are good packages
<Jucato> time to go to bed...
<fritsch> zeronenorez: you installed "kubuntu-desktop" right?
<Jucato> bye! will do prelinking and remove powernowd tomorrow
<fritsch> Jucato: have a nice trip ...
<Jucato> thanks for the tips
<jdong_> fritsch: suse's put a lot of work into kpowersave
<Jucato> fritsch: hehehe! thanks
<fritsch> jdong_: yes i know ... tried suse 10, 10.1 etc.
<zeronenorez> fritsch,i don't know not finished
<jdong_> but I do admit it derivates from kubuntu's simplicity paradigm
<fritsch> jdong_: always try there versions
<gplfighter> hello
<gplfighter> can i check or a packeage is sucessfully installed?
<fritsch> jdong_: but don`t use them, because of the damn slowliness of package management
<jdong_> fortunately, kpowersave is available in ubuntu repos :)
<gplfighter> with a 1 line output?
<jdong_> fritsch: SUSE's good, but kubuntu suits me better :)
<fritsch> jdong_: yes it is got it, used it, etc. but waiting on Andrew Barr for the susend2 fixes
<jdong_> fritsch: faster package management, yes
<fritsch> jdong_: yes, same for me - "grown up" with deb
<jdong_> fritsch: knoppix switched me to linux, gentoo kept me using linux until ubuntu came out :)
<jdong_> fritsch: but somewhere between the two I've tried nearly every distro that distrowatch indexs
<fritsch> jdong_: hehe, had Fedora, Mandrake
<fritsch> jdong_: Suse, all debians, kubuntu, ubuntu, etc.
<ironfroggy> jdong_: and those are not the ones in the repo, but are newer?
<fritsch> jdong_: but, mmmh
<larson9999> i've only tried about a dozen distros.  i like kubuntu and dsl
<fritsch> jdong_: i did not like the "too graphical" ones
<fritsch> jdong_: cannot live without a shell open
<zeronenorez> fritsch, yes i agree bad fedora
<fdoving> gplfighter: yes, from the commandline: 'dpkg -l packagename|tail -n1'
<gplfighter> fdoving : thx
<larson9999> fedora was fine but yum was soooo slow.  i figured that i didn't want a distro that would use yum as its default package manager.
<gnomefreak> larson9999: smart move IMHO
<zeronenorez> fritsch, now upgrate completely ,i need restart computer? or just restart x-windows?
<fritsch> zeronenorez: restarting X is normall sufficant
<fritsch> zeronenorez: but, it is good when hal, etc. gets reoloaded
<fritsch> zeronenorez: so reboot ...
<zeronenorez> fritsch,thux
<otaku-san> fritsh: you don't ever need to reboot linux....thats one of the cool things about it
<otaku-san> fritsch: rebooting is a windoze thing...
<Kr4t05> otaku-san: shush
<fritsch> otaku-san: normally you only reboot when you change kernel
<jdong_> otaku-san: well, you do need to reboot linux sometimes :)
<jdong_> otaku-san: i.e. kernel updates
<fritsch> otaku-san: but let me tell you sth.
<jdong_> otaku-san: also, if there's a hal/dbus update it may be worthwhile to reboot
<jdong_> but in general, yes, you don't need to reboot Linux as much as windows :)
<fritsch> jdong_: exactly, because of this i wanted him to reboot
<fdoving> otaku-san: some times rebooting is the fastest and easiest way.. even if it is possible to do anything without rebooting.. except kernel updates :)
<jdong_> where a notepad update requires a reboot :)
<jdong_> (and no, I'm not kidding. windows NT update for notepad requests a reboot)
<otaku-san> I think I was just pwnz0red .... ;)
<fdoving> you can restart dbus with kde running, without much problems.. for example.
<DaSkreech> jdong_: How's Ipod linux?
<jdong_> DaSkreech: I wouldn't knw :-/
<jdong_> fdoving: I got some BSD buddies that have uber-creative ways of applying even the largest updates without rebooting
<jdong_> actually, it's more of an in-place rebooting script :)
<otaku-san> theres a distro totally meant for an Ipod
<otaku-san> .....wow that's odd
<DaSkreech> jdong_: Berry LInux?
<KeenEars> hi guys
<jdong_> DaSkreech: it's decent.. I like it as a livecd
<jdong_> DaSkreech: but I wouldn't use it over ubuntu/kubuntu for any reason
<DaSkreech> Elive? :)
<jdong_> DaSkreech: I don't like enlightenment
<DaSkreech> jdong_: :-P :-)
<fdoving> jdong_: heh.. i can understand that for hardcore production server environments. but for desktops i don't spend much time trying to avoid rebooting anymore. Back in the days when i started using linux, i was keeping desktops running like 200 days and so on.. i'm over that stage now. :)
<KeenEars> can i get my localepack for kubuntu and not use apt-get ?
<jdong_> fdoving: lol, but you gotta admit uptime contests can be fun :)
* jdong_ doesn't think twice about rebooting either
<jdong_> ok, maybe a little bit
<fdoving> jdong_: sure, for servers :)
<jdong_> it ruins my disk cache
<trappist> 10:59AM  up 704 days, 22:39, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<fritsch> jdong_: my friends debian ran over 300 days
<trappist> I win!
<fritsch> jdong_: the had a "AC disconnect" while he was on hollidays
<kzeronenorez> fritcsh, kde has more apps?
<fritsch> jdong_: he changed so many things manually in between
<KeenEars> for example, take a package from repository ?
<jdong_> fdoving: I got access to a Sun with 8GB RAM
<jdong_> fdoving: after using it for a few days, everything is cached
<larson9999> i can't seem to find a fan that will last more than a year
<fritsch> jdong_: and after reboot the whole family could not use their internet for over 2 weeks :-)
<pointwood> trappist: you got a beer advantage - unfair! :p
<trappist> beer does help.
<pointwood> mmm...trappist beer :)
<trappist> pointwood: that box also has a freebsd advantage.  I think linux resets its uptime around 400 days
<pointwood> k
<kzeronenorez> fritsch, u tell me which dock is good?i forget
<fritsch> kzeronenorez: which "dock"?
<fritsch> kzeronenorez: documentation?
<fritsch> kzeronenorez: to learn kubuntu?
<fritsch> kzeronenorez: mmmh "prove is bigger thant study" we say in germany
<fritsch> kzeronenorez: so just try it out
<kzeronenorez> fritsch, no just like osx-dock
<fritsch> kzeronenorez: ah
<fritsch> kzeronenorez: sorry no idea of a "good" one
* fritsch uses the standard
<kzeronenorez> ok
<otaku-san> ok restarting X is good!
<KeenEars> so is there way to install from local repository ? can synaptic or smth do it ?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Smart saying
<DaSkreech> KeenEars: Whats a Local repository? Your machine or some network server?
<KeenEars> my machine ;)
<KeenEars> for example i need to take rus. pack for kubuntu home. but there`s no inet ;(
<KeenEars> so i can`t apt-get it. if i apt-get it with livecd, can it save somewhere all i need ?
<KeenEars> so can i do it somehow ?
<xxenon> hi, is there a build of amarok 1.4.2 somewhere ?
<lupine_85> KeenEars: You can d/l the .deb files directly and put them  on a USB stick or something, if that's any help
<DaSkreech> KeenEars: Yeah
<KeenEars> here : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/
<DaSkreech> Drop them in the /var/cache/apt/archive folder and then apt-get them
<KeenEars> there`s alot of debs... maybe i miss some deps
<DaSkreech> The first place it checks is that folder and if they aren't there then it checks your network then the net
<KeenEars> i just wanted for apt-get to do all the work ;)
<DaSkreech> KeenEars: try packages.ubuntu.com They will tell you all the dependencies
<KeenEars> k, thanx
<DaSkreech> KeenEars: Well if you don't have net ....
<DaSkreech>  :)
<lupine_85> or just dpkg -i ;)
* kzeronenorez does kde is just for adult?
<KeenEars> how will i ask then ? =)
<DaSkreech> Well..... You have keenears I'll just shout the answer
<DaSkreech> kzeronenorez: Why do you ask?
<KeenEars> =)
<fdoving> KeenEars: you can use 'apt-get -d install' that will download to /var/cache/apt/archives/ on the livecd.. then copy to some other device, and take back home, and install, you won't be able to apt-get install since you don't have the packages.gz from the mirror, but since apt-get on the livecd did all the depend-checks before downloading you can do: 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' and it'll work.
<KeenEars>      )
<kzeronenorez> there are so many sexygirl in kde-look.org
<KeenEars> unsure u have loud voice ;)
<fdoving> KeenEars: that's 'apt-get -d install packagename'
<jdong_> LOL, guys, check this out
<jdong_> so I'm reading a laptop review
<DaSkreech> kzeronenorez: Well kde-look.org != kde
<KeenEars> fdov - thanx really;)
<jdong_> and they're benchmarking and showing these charts about rendering times, etc
<kzeronenorez> but i like that
<jdong_> and then they go to test battery life
<xxenon> KeenEars - thanks...but it's not showing in apt-get ...any reason ?
<jdong_> the caption reads (Battery Life -- time in seconds (Lower is Better))
<jdong_> I guess they forgot to change the caption :)
<KeenEars> not showin what ?
<fdoving> jdong_: nice one :)
<xxenon> KeenEars - amarok 1.4.2 is not showing apt-cache show, after an apt-get update
<lupine_85> xxenon: just apt-get upgrade
<DaSkreech> jdong_: The $100 Laptop?  :-)
<lupine_85> should do the trick
<jdong_> DaSkreech: lol :)
<KeenEars> i just looked with browser and sought
<kzeronenorez> DaSkreech,there is the theme edit?
<xxenon> KeenEars - no, it's not there.
<KeenEars> lots like amarok_1.4.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb                      24-Aug-2006 17:08   14M
<DaSkreech> kzeronenorez: It's not as easy in KDE as Gnome
<KeenEars> anyway i like aptitude more.. will it work with ubuntu ?
<jdong_> xxenon: have you tried http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<kzeronenorez> DaSkreech, i will read wiki
<fdoving> KeenEars: if you're browsing the mirrors that's for edgy. not dapper.
<xxenon> jdong_ - thanks
<fdoving> KeenEars: aptitude is installed by default, yes.
<KeenEars> ? havent see it in desktop.
<KeenEars> and mc too =(
<KeenEars> k.
<fdoving> you'll have to install mc.
<fdoving> 'sudo aptitude install mc'
<KeenEars> but is there package ?
<fdoving> for mc?
<KeenEars> ah mabe for debian
<fdoving> yes.
<nagyv> hello! I would like to write an audio CD from mp3 files. K3b says that it is unsupported. I am sure, that I should only install something. Cout someone help me?
<KeenEars> what abt gnomebaker ?
<jdong_> nagyv: you need to install an additional package
<trappist> nagyv: install libk3b2-mp3
<jdong_> there it is
<fdoving> nagyv: install the package 'libk3b2-mp3'. it's in the universe repository.
<KeenEars> k. btw what package is needed to play mp3s ? not this ?
<nagyv> jdong_: fdoving: thx!
<fdoving> KeenEars: libxine-extracodecs
<jdong_> KeenEars: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<KeenEars> xmms ;)
<jdong_> KeenEars: you also might want to see the linked RestrictedFormats page.
<jdong_> the more laws we break today here, the better :)
<jdong_> lol
<KeenEars> =) do not learn me to break laws
<KeenEars> *teach
<jdong_> :)
<flo_> can someone please help me remove vmware player from my sistem? when i try to do that i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21890
<KeenEars> because there`s no such law here
<jdong_> KeenEars: you lucky bastard :)
<Dannilion> I have a question
<KeenEars> is it so hard for mp3s ?
<Dannilion> is there any way for me to get the bcm43xx driver to load on startup, so my wireless will just work?
<jdong_> KeenEars: what do you mean? installing the packages or the patent protection?
<_lupine> Dannilion: you could stick a pre-up command in /etc/network/interfaces
<_lupine> e.g. auto wlan0
<_lupine> iface blah
<Dannilion> got that
<Dannilion> auto eth1
<_lupine> pre-up modprobe bcm43xx
<Dannilion> where do I stick that?
<jdong_> guys, how's adding bcm43xx to /etc/modules? ;)
<_lupine> I think you can stick it in /etc/modprobe.d/ somewhere as well
* jdong_ points at /etc/modules
<Dannilion> it's in /etc/modules
<_lupine> ah, that's the one
<_lupine> :)
<jdong_> :)
<jdong_> and it doesn't probe at bootup??
<digital_monk> I installed ubuntu 6.06 and need pine but when I 'apt-get install pine' it doesn't exist.  Anyone know the package name???
<CVirus> Dannilion: can I ask ,,, what wireless card are you using ?
<flo_> can someone tell me atleast how i can force a unninstall?
<KeenEars> fdoving - so at home i must only do apt-get -i <name> ?
<Dannilion> Belkin High Speed G one
<fdoving> KeenEars: 'dpkg -i *.deb' in the directory with all the .deb files.
<Dannilion> chipset Broadcom 4306
<CVirus> Dannilion: any idea whether the 4311 chipset works or not ?
<KeenEars> ok
<Dannilion> I've just spent 2 hours trying to get ndiswrapper working, with no joy
* _lupine checks if he's still here
<lupine_85> better
<Dannilion> no idea, CVirus
<fdoving> Dannilion: use bcm43xx driver.
<fdoving> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* Hawkwind Stabs lupine_85 so he knows he's here :P
<Dannilion> I am using the bcm43xx driver
<lupine_85> ow!
<lupine_85> thanks
<Dannilion> I want it work on startyp though
<Dannilion> and sticking it in /etc/modules doesn't do it
<Hawkwind> Dannilion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Hawkwind> Dannilion: Have you read that how-to for broadcomm ?
<Dannilion> yup
<lupine_85> Dannilion: is it that the driver isn#t loading, or that the card isn't associating to the AP?
<Kr4t05> Bah! ><
<KeenEars> unsure i get it right. first, i run cd. then, apt-get -d install ?
<Kr4t05> Did anyone manage to get a copy of the Vista KBFX button theme from KDE-Look before it got taken down?
<Dannilion> both, KeenEars
<fdoving> KeenEars: yes, then apt-get downloads the files to /var/cache/apt/archives/ - you copy them to usb-disk or something.. bring the usb-disk back home, cd to the directory with the .deb files and run 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<Dannilion> I have to first modprobe bcm43xx, then tell Wireless Assistant to connect to the network
<lupine_85> do you get any errors in dmesg ?
<Dannilion> not that I can see
<fdoving> Dannilion: putting bcm43xx on one line in /etc/modules should have it load at boot time.
<Dannilion> I know it should, it just doesn't
<fdoving> Dannilion: after it's loaded you should set it up in /etc/network/interfaces to connect automatically. then you don't have to use wireless assistant.
<Dannilion> auto eth1
<Dannilion> iface eth1 inet static and so on?
<fdoving> yes, do you use wpa/wep?
<Dannilion> nope
<lupine_85> wireless-* can be put in interfaces
<lupine_85> (where * is any command you can pass to iwconfig)
<KeenEars> thanx, i`ll try
<digital_monk> I installed ubuntu 6.06 and need pine but when I 'apt-get install pine' it doesn't exist.  Anyone know the package name???
<KeenEars> btw can i enable root back ? sudo is gets me tired
<fdoving> Dannilion: then it is, like lupine_85 says, advisable to add 'wireless-essid essid' atleast.
<Dannilion> yup, got wireless-essid DJS
<KeenEars> monk, maybe aptitude will do better as u can see the names
<lupine_85> Also pre-up iwlist eth1 scan
<narg> KeenEars: sudo passwd
<Dannilion> ahh, don't have that one
<Dannilion> thanks
<Dannilion> do I just put that one in?
<fdoving> digital_monk: pine is not inclued as it has a restrictive license. i suggest 'mutt' or similar.
<lupine_85> yes, after the modprobe pre-up
<KeenEars> k
<Dannilion> where do I put it then?
<lupine_85> in interfaces
<Dannilion> thanks
<lupine_85> before any of the wireless-* options, but after the iface line
<fdoving> after the iface eth1 inet static line.
<Dannilion> thanks
<KeenEars> yep, aptitude is here. good
<Dannilion> with luck, it should now load up at startup, right?
<KeenEars> ok, bye guys, you`re really like an elixir to my stains ;)
<narg> In kubuntu konqueror, they have the searchbox, but as far as I can tell, its impossible to get rid of. Anyone know why/how?
<Dannilion> I'll be back in a few minutes to let you know if it worked :)
<digital_monk> fdoving - Thx
<fdoving> narg: in konqueror go to: settings -> configure plugins (if i translated correctly)
<pishta> In need help
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fdoving> digital_monk: you're welcome.
<narg> fdoving: ah, I was looking the wrong place. Thanks.
<fdoving> narg: you're welcome :)
<narg> fdoving: I assumed it would be in configure toolsbar
<narg> *toolbars
<DaSkreech> fdoving: That's a good point.
<fdoving> narg: i did too, that's why i remember very well :)
<pishta> I wanna know where do I find a list of programs for Kubuntu, like video codecs, etc
<Kr4t05> pishta: Adept
<narg> apt-cache search * should get you one, but I wouldn't suggest doing it.
<monkwarrior> or Synaptic I believe
<digital_monk> Where can I find a list of all official Ubuntu repositories?
<fdoving> digital_monk: i suggest using source-o-matic
<fdoving> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fdoving> not all official, but they are listed.
<digital_monk> fdoving: will do.  :)
<Dannilion> it worked! Thank you very much people :)
<fdoving> you're welcome dannilion.
<DaSkreech> Shhhhh Be very very Quiet I'm Hunting Wabbits
<phreakys> hello
<DaSkreech> HI
<phreakys> i had big troubles with ati-drivers on kubuntu so i decided to create a fresh new install of kubuntu, and followed the kernelbuild option from the ubuntu-guides
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=mcmorrod@*.b-ras1.prp.dublin.eircom.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<phreakys> finally everything works now, but as im upgrading everything now(including kernel), must I do the whole kernel build again?
<mikki> i need help with the wireless connection on my computer, somebody that can help me?
<phreakys> if so, from what part should i start?
<phreakys> doesnt work mikki?
<pishta> I have lots of programs, I just can't install them
<pishta> anyone?
<phreakys> you can use the packet manager (adept) for that pishta
<phreakys> or... sudo apt-get install (programname)
<pishta> I tryed that command and nothing
<fdoving> pishta: kmenu -> system -> adept manager
<narg> pishta: what error message did you get?
<lupine_85> phreakys: kernel upgrade will render your current kernel obsolete (including the custom config). So just save your .config and do a make oldconfig on the new sources
<phreakys> !oldconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oldconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phreakys> tnx lupine
<pishta> thnks phreakys
<pishta> thnks narg
<baldi> is there an blowfish plugin for konversation available?
<fek> how do i switch my opengl vendor from mesa to ati?
<tonyazp> ayuda
<tonyazp> ayuda
<tonyazp> necesito ayuda
<tonyazp> mi amaroK no me reproduce ni mp3 ni wma ni na de na
<mikki> i need help with the wireless connection on my computer, somebody that can help me?
<[GuS] > tonyazp, #Kubuntu-es
<tonyazp> si
<Alex_> hello
<gan|y|med> hello
<gan|y|med> i wanna mount a "firewired" harddisk. partition one is vfat and can be mounted rw, partition 2 is reiserfs and is mount rw only for root (using the automounter). any ideas why this is this way?
<gourdin> hi there
<gourdin> I need some (k)ubuntu users to reproduce this bug : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132786
<gourdin> if someone can help =)
<gourdin> thx in advance
<DaSkreech> !info dash
<Kr4t05> Question, is there anyway to change the file system of a hard disk without deleting the files?
<ubotu> dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 81 kB, installed size 204 kB
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kr4t05> I know, in Windows, you could change from FAT32 to NTFS without losing data.
<gan|y|med> Kr4t05: no
<lupine_85> gan|y|med: the permissions on the reiserfs fs are root-only?
<lupine_85> or ir doesn't have the user option in fstab ?
<azazel35> Amis bonsoir !
<lupine_85> ...."it", rather...
<gan|y|med> lupine_85: yes, but i cannot figure out why. i have tried to mount it by hand with the same options. not all of them can be used with -o, but the ones i tried don't do the trick
<lupine_85> to mount as user, it needs to have the user option in fstab
<gan|y|med> lupine_85: i don't use fstab for this as it is mounted via the automounter
<azazel35> #kubuntu-fr
<lupine_85> mounting by hand won't do the trick
<lupine_85> Just append it to the current list of options and you'll be set to go
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lupine_85> it should still have an fstab entry?
<lupine_85> if absolutely not, try changing the permissions of the directory it's being mounted on
<gan|y|med> why? the vfat works without problems
<gan|y|med> and i don't wanna make it static. what's the point of automount then?
<gan|y|med> and udev
<fek> how do i switch my opengl vendor from mesa to ati?
<gan|y|med> fek: install ati drivers?
<baldi> does anyone use blowfish + koversation?
<gan|y|med> lupine_85: any ideas?
<lupine_85> aside from the directory permissions, not really I'm afraid
<gan|y|med> i wanna mount a "firewired" harddisk. partition one is vfat and can be mounted rw, partition 2 is reiserfs and is mount rw only for root (using the automounter). any ideas why this is this way?
<DaSkreech> baldi: You can ask in #konversation as well
<lupine_85> it's not a problem i've come across, as I try to keep everything as static as possible ;)
<baldi> thx
<gan|y|med> and me as flexible as possible :)
<gan|y|med> okay, i have found an option for the vfat: mount as user. but there is no for the reiserfs partition. does anybody know why dapper behaves this way with me ? :(
<lupine_85> vfat doesn't come with permissions, whereas reiserfs does?
<lupine_85> presumably, it's just giving what it thinks are sane defaults
<lupine_85> s/defaults/options
<pussfeller> well i got xgl working and it runs ok on my mx420 and 600mhz P3 except the mouse doesnt refresh half the time and I cannot see it
<grothesk_> rnel ready
<grothesk_>  First of all make sure that you are using the 2.6 series kernel, and your glidepoint hardware using event interface. For testing you m
<grothesk_> Sorry...!
<grothesk_> How can I reenable an ALPS Touchpad after a resume from suspend2ram? Right now it ist dead afterwards.
<gan|y|med> lupine_85: s/defaults/options ????
<dusty_> Hey guys im trying to run azureus under kubuntu when i run it it starts (i can see it in ps aux | grep azureus) and it flashes the warnings up but its not on the taskbar and i have no way of brining the interface up anyone know what i can do?
<marco_> hello
<marco_> ciao
<marco_> hola
<marco_> salve
<marco_> welcome
<lupine_85> sed script to fix my type ;)
<Ghostyness> I installed kubuntu to a partition, then windows to a ntfs one. Now, It's automatically booting off the windows partition instead of the kubuntu one (which has grub to choose). I installed windows after. I tried using gparted and just setting my ext3 kubuntu partition with the boot flag, and it didn't work it had a "unable to find operating system" error (that showed when I turned on my...
<Ghostyness> ...computer). Right now I'm in windows xp. how can I set it to load off the partition and launch grub so I can dual boot?
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<marco_> italiani?????? campioni del mondooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marco_> champion of the world
<Tm_T> err?
<DaSkreech> Weeeeee are the champions my frrrieennddddd
* Martijn81 does his happy dance after co todays KTorrent svn
<marco_> hahahahahaha
<Tm_T> behave, please
<DaSkreech> And weeeeee'llll keep on fighting till the end
<Ghostyness> >	I installed kubuntu to a partition, then windows to a ntfs one. Now, It's automatically booting off the windows partition instead of the kubuntu one (which has grub to choose). I installed windows after. I tried using gparted and just setting my ext3 kubuntu partition with the boot flag, and it didn't work it had a "unable to find operating system" error (that showed when I turned on my...
<Ghostyness> ...computer). Right now I'm in windows xp. how can I set it to load grub?
<marco_> yes you are cool daskreech
<Tm_T> Ghostyness: sorry but repeating doesn't really help ;(
<DaSkreech> Ghostyness: have you read !grub
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ghostyness> DaSkreech: Thanks
<marco_> is my first ubuntu installation i no idea i don't help you
<Martijn81> Ghostyness: windows had the habit to overwrite the bootmanager with his own, you'll have to recover it
<Ghostyness> Martijn81: alright reading the grub page
<Martijn81> my bad, i was slow again...
<marco_> italiani qui no ??????????????'
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> marco_: please use english
<marco_> c' qualcuno che parla la mia lingua?
<marco_> ok i'm sorry
<Tm_T> no problemo, just don't make it a habit
<marco_> :(
<marco_> thank you
<gan|y|med> does anybody know how to change the default options for automounted file systems?
<intelikey> man mount   might know
<gan|y|med> for the automounter?
<marco_> disturbo un ultima volta in italiano poi mandatemi a quel paese se volete: come ci si connette a ubuntu.it?
<intelikey> yes.   defaults can be adjusted.   i don't recall the specifics.   something like make a file /etc/mount.conf   or some thing and put the new defaults in it.
<intelikey> i don't automount other than fstab so i wasn't interested in that when i read it. gan|y|med
<gan|y|med> intelikey: and do you knwo how to change it? is it some udev or hotplug option?
<intelikey> ^
<gan|y|med> it is bad enough that windows is not smart enough to read reiserfs so i had to create a vfat option (feels like stone age)
<intelikey> but !      gan|y|med what you are probably wanting is to just add a line in fstab   example; /dev/hda7 /media/something vfat defaults,umask=022,fmask=111,dmask=044,uid=1000 0 0
<intelikey> short form (insecure) /dev/hda7 /media/something vfat umask=0 0 0
<gan|y|med> intelikey: yes, that would be possible, but then it is valid for any /dev/sda2 (in my case) and when i add sth different then the disk (usb-stick, other disk) i get this behaviour and possibly a security risk or whatever...
<intelikey> i really doubt that you want to change the default mount options.
<otaku-san> where do I need to save window decorations so that it can find them
<oslo> do someone try to use quark xpress on kubuntu with wine ??
<gan|y|med> intelikey: well, the first problem is that i don't know the mount point, as it can be ieee1394disk or ieee1394disk-1
<Kr4t05> otaku-san: if you get a properly made archive, you should be able to install them with KControl
<aliasfred> q. when using nano, i would like to prevent the 'wrap around' on the text ? aka when a line is greater that 80 characters, dont insert a new line automatically. is there a way to set such behaviour by default ?
<hakim> SALUT A TOUS
<xyus> hiya
<draik> Salut
<intelikey> gan|y|med also that line ^ wont mount anything but ntfs/vfat/msdos the options u/d/fmask are M$ specific options.   so maybe you do want to change the default mount options.  man mount
<otaku-san> Kr4t05: you mean it should come with a make file that automatically sends it to Kcontrol?
<Kr4t05> otaku-san: wait a moment
<otaku-san> k
<xyus> Guys
<xyus> I have a problem
<xyus> I have to convert a rpm to deb
<xyus> I downloaded Alien
<intelikey> gan|y|med if you change default mount options, be sure to specify the current options for / in the fstab so it doesn't also change.
<xyus> but I i typ "sudo alien LimeWire.rpm" it says "unkown file" wtf
<draik> xyus            man alien
<Kr4t05> xyus: use frostwire
<hakim> UN PERSONN PEUX M AIDER SUR LINUX  UBUNTU SVP
<xyus> frostwire
<draik> frostwire kicks
<xyus> but it says unkown file
<xyus> the file is NOT UNKOWN
<xyus> I've typed it right
<xyus> It can't find it
<aliasfred> !fr
<xyus> :s
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xyus> ok
<Kr4t05> xyus: sudo apt-get install frostwire, don't bother with limewire
<aliasfred> hakim cest pour toi :)
<draik> xyus           sudo apt-get install frostwire
<xyus> but I want to know how to convert a dep to rpm
<draik> xyus            man alien
<hakim> MERCI
<intelikey> xyus may i ask why you have to convert this file?   what is the app/package ?
<xyus> it is limewire , setup is rpm
<Kr4t05> xyus: you don't even have to use the RPM version for Limewire.
<intelikey> oh limewire 'im slow'   hehhe use frost
<xyus> terminal can't find frostwire
<draik> xyus, use frostwire... go through adept if you must.......
<Kr4t05> !limewire
<aliasfred> hakim: et les majucules cest pas forcees :) (and caps are not mandatory)
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<otaku-san> xyus: I had to install Automatix and then Frostwire to get it
<xyus> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<Kr4t05> !limewire > xyus
<xyus> does not work
<DaSkreech> !frostwire > xyus
<otaku-san> xyus: I had the same problem...use automatix
<gan|y|med> intelikey: well, i have changed the options, now i should be able to mount and write to it as user. but as expected, the mount point does not - yet - exist, as it is created by the automounter (or whatever is doing this). isn't there a kde option?
<xyus> yes ok!
<xyus> xD
<xyus> thanks
<xyus> automatix
<xyus> ok ok
<Kr4t05> xyus: just saying that something doesn't work doesn't help us. Give details.
<intelikey> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<otaku-san> xyus: sorry....place was getting hectic
<Kr4t05> intelikey: oh, my bad.
<Kr4t05> intelikey: There is no frostwire package. ><
<xyus> ok..
<Kr4t05> Only if you download the .deb from frostwire.com
<xyus> and automatix?
<Kr4t05> xyus: Do you have java installed yet?
<otaku-san> I tried the .deb does not work
<intelikey> gan|y|med ask someone that uses X    cli here.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It's not available by apt-get it's on the Frostwire site they have an ubuntu deb
<xyus> I do not know
<xyus> how to instal java
<otaku-san> Kr4t05: d00d you can have Java totally updated...Frostwire just won't install
<Kr4t05> otaku-san: d00d! maybe you're doing something wrong.
<intelikey> DaSkreech ^ @ xyus
<gan|y|med> ok, does anybody use kde here :) and automount and knows how to change the defaults for automounted file system, perhaps in kde itself (kcontrol or config file)???
<xyus> hmm wtf
<xyus> what is the command
<xyus> to install a .deb file?
<DaSkreech> !java > xyus
<x4tr1xx> apt-ger install
<Kr4t05> I love it how people talk like morons and expect to be taken seriously.
<x4tr1xx> for dep file
<poningru> gan|y|med: just look in /etc/fstab
<DaSkreech> dpkg -i file.deb
<otaku-san> Kr4t05: I had the same freakin problem.....I used Automatix....and installed Frostwire with it..
<poningru> get rid of automount its teh lame
<xyus> thank you
<Kr4t05> otaku-san: easyubuntu
<Kr4t05> Automatix is a PITA
<TheGateKeeper> xyus: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<intelikey> xyus sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<gan|y|med> well, it is not
<gan|y|med> for sb who uses a laptop
<xyus> thank  you
<gan|y|med> and fstab does not work for anything that is NOT supposed to be static
<otaku-san> Kr4t05: It worked tho'...so I used it...oh this is useless...lets talk about something else
<xyus> fuck it
<xyus> fukcing ubuntu
<xyus> nothing works :'(
<xyus> I'm gonna switch to windows back again
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kr4t05> xyus: It works if you actually try. But, I suppose you'd be better off with Clippy walking you through everything.
<xyus> don't I need to specify in what file my frostwire is?
<intelikey> gan|y|med actually fstab can work for things that are not supposed to be startic.   as long as you use one line per device/mountpoint    you can add noauto and then just 'mount blah' at will.
<otaku-san> xyus: sorry about Frostwire not working...yeah Linux can be a cow when it comes to some things....\
<draik> I can't start my sshd
<draik> It keeps failing
<atidem> hi
<x4tr1xx> try sudo sshd
<intelikey> gan|y|med i realize that's not eligant danty or fashionable  but it does work.
<lupine_85> better, look for error messages
<lupine_85> it's probably failing for a reason
<draik> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<lupine_85>  /etc/init.d/sshd start would be a good start
<x4tr1xx> maybe
<draik> I type              sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<x4tr1xx> ok
<DaSkreech> xyus: If you really that impatient Maybe computers aren't for you?
<draik> then I get            * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                        [fail] 
<intelikey> as root ^
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> draik try   restart
<draik> as root? or as sudo?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<x4tr1xx> if you havent ubunut you really should start with root :-)
<x4tr1xx> login as root
<x4tr1xx> and then start
<x4tr1xx> or su root
<intelikey> draik when you use sudo you run it as root....
<draik> restart worked
<draik> right
<x4tr1xx> yea i know
<draik> when you said root, I thought you meant su rather than sudo
<draik> but still no        sshd
<draik> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<x4tr1xx> ok now i will play little counter strike maybe see you later
<lupine_85> the auto init-scripts work fine with my server
<intelikey> draik ok then you probably used killall to stop sshd the last time.... that left /etc/init.d/ssh thinking that it as still running.    when killing thing started via init scripts it's generally good practice to kill them with init scripts.
<draik> yup
<draik> I did killall
<ubuntu> Hello! I'm from Malaysia. Today is my first time using  Kubuntu system. Its look cools and not bad. Maybe better than Windows!
<lupine_85> ... -9 ? ;)
<draik> intelikey, so what do I do to get it back up and running
<draik> and what is the proper way to stop with init scripts?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart    <--- does that not work ?
<draik> yup
<draik> that worked
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop    <--- to kill
<draik> oh, ok. I know that NOW.
<pointwood> hi, anyone used kwlan? I need something that supports WPA
<lupine_85> pointwood: which chipset and drivers?
<draik> so then to get it back up and running after, I type:        sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<lupine_85> there are two different ways that WPA can be started
<draik> but I fail on start
<draik> restart gives me an OK     start gives me a FAIL
<pointwood> lupine_85: intel something...one moment :)
<Izzuddin> Hey ya!
<draik> any clues intelikey?
<intelikey> draik gennerally init scripts accept any one of    start stop restart     and act accordingly.    some scripts have a shutdown counter part  example  mountall.sh has umountfs   and so forth....
<lupine_85> there is a force-reload
<lupine_85> that could be interesting/useful
<Izzuddin> Now I install and using Edubuntu.
<pointwood> lupine_85: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Mini-PCI Express Adapter
<lupine_85> just standard wpa_supplicant should be fine then
<lupine_85> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draik> If I do     stop     and then   start     again, it gives me the ok, but still no sshd
<draik> what is a          re-exec          command?
<intelikey> draik clue.   if you stop it via the init script  it's supposed to remove the lockfile  so that you can start it via the init script.       if you don't ever start it via the init script,  you can just kill it.  example without init.   sudo sshd  (starts it)   sudo killall sshd (stops it)
<draik> ok
<intelikey> re-exec = execute again
<draik> so how do I start it?  the script fails. sshd   "re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<Izzuddin> sudo root password? What is that?
<draik> I tried          sudo sshd /etc/init.d/ssh start
<draik> nothing
<draik> except for an error       "re-exec: command not found"
<pointwood> thx for the info lupine_85_lalala
<intelikey> Izzuddin there is no root password.  it's asking for your user password
<draik> !root > Izzuddin
<Izzuddin> Is Xubuntu is better than Ubuntu already?
<intelikey> " sudo sshd /etc/init.d/ssh start "    bogus command.
<Mez> Izzuddin, it all depends on your opinion of xubuntu ;)
<digits> can i minimize all windows with the keyboard? like the windows win+m
<draik> whoops
<Izzuddin> How can I help to promote Ubuntu in Malaysia?
<draik> I tried          sudo re-exec /etc/init.d/ssh start
<intelikey> draik wrong " sudo sshd /etc/init.d/ssh start "   try "sudo sshd"
<Mez> Izzuddin, lemme find someone who'll be able to help you
<draik> I did
<intelikey> " sudo re-exec /etc/init.d/ssh start "  bogus command
<draik> sshd   "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<draik> I'm trying/typing anything that might work
<intelikey> draik wrong " sudo re-exec /etc/init.d/ssh start "   try " sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start "
<Izzuddin> Who is that?
<DaSkreech> digits: Try Alt+Ctrl=D
<draik> intelikey............
<draik> I get FAIL
<draik> let me do stop and then start......... maybe that will do something
<draik> ok...
<draik> so   stop gives me OK and then typing start gives me OK
<Mez> Izzuddin, still here ?
<Izzuddin> Yes...
<digits> DaSkreech: oh, thanks :)
<draik> intelikey, ok so now I have OK
<intelikey> draik looks like you are finnally getting it....  :)
<DaSkreech> digits: No Problem
<intelikey> draik perhaps who ever said to "re-exec" that should have told you to "$re-exec" that command.   then even if you typed in the $re-exec it would not have caused a problem  :)))
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Hi
<draik> intelikey, so what do I do now?
<intelikey> draik i don't know?  what do you want to do ?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<draik> try to sshd again like I did last night (my last night anyway)
<intelikey> you have sshd running for a reason i presume......
<draik> yup
<intelikey> no
<draik> no?
<Izzuddin> My younger brother likes Edubuntu games hahaha...
<intelikey> no you don't sshd
<intelikey> you ssh
<gan|y|med> intelikey: i would like to have complete access to a mounted fs as user. how is the option in fstab? i have tried several, i can mount, but not write still
<draik> oh
<intelikey> sshd=secure shell daemon
<draik> sorry
<draik> I ssh then
<intelikey> sshd is the server   ssh is the client
<draik> oic
<terry_> anybody want to help me install WINE? :)
<intelikey> gan|y|med it's fs specific.   assuming vfat umask=0  will suffice
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> terry_ sudo apt-get install wine
<gan|y|med> intelikey: reiserfs?
<DaSkreech> terry_: There you go :)
<Izzuddin> What is WINE?
<terry_> gracias
<draik> WINE is Wine Is Not an Emulator
<intelikey> gan|y|med you have to either chown or chmod the mounted fs    you should man both.
<draik> although others have named it WINdows Emulator
<draik> lets you run win apps
<DaSkreech> Izzuddin: did you read what ubotu just said?
<gan|y|med> you mean chmod the dir?
<intelikey> wine is a windows apt in linux iirc
<Izzuddin> No, sorry...
<draik> intelikey
<intelikey> s/apt/api
<draik> thank you
<draik> it works
<Izzuddin> Ohh.....
<ubuntu> it is possible to rename an user account (with its home folder)
<ubuntu> ?
<intelikey> of course it works draik, when you get finished playing with the server and connect a client to it    lol
<intelikey> :)
<draik> :)
<gan|y|med> intelikey: everytime i mount the device the permissions are changed back. could this be a udev rule?
<intelikey> ubuntu yes it is.   but why not just make a new one ?
<Izzuddin> Erm... I want to join Dalnet server but how? I'm using Konversation in Kubuntu Live CD now.
<draik> WINE question... do you have to install it on Kubuntu, or can you run it from a HDD if already installed on winxp? (Dualbooting)
<intelikey> gan|y|med umount it and chmod the mount point    see if that helps
<draik> Izzuddin, go to your server list and add it on there.
<ubuntu> intelikey: how do you do that?
<intelikey> you can run most things on the hd draik
<ironfroggy> can X clients move between servers?
<draik> I installed the game on winxp
<intelikey> ubuntu  man useradd
<draik> can I run it with WINE or do I have to install the game on Kubuntu?
<ubuntu> intelikey: ok i'll take a look at this
<ironfroggy> or is there a way to get a window to be seen and controlled on a remote server, without sharing the whole desktop?
<ubuntu> intelikey: thanks
<terry_> do i want libwine or wine?
<gan|y|med> intelikey: tried already, always changes back
<ironfroggy> draik: you would be better asking in a wine channel
<draik> 10-4
<intelikey> ubuntu  also note the grups that the master user is in and add them to the new user so your sudo will work for them.
<draik> j #wine
<draik> whoops
<intelikey> gan|y|med udev/devfs should never alter a fs   if you do a sudo chmod 777 blah   on the fs then umount && mount it it should have the permissions you set.   i can't think of anything that would alter that.
<intelikey> draik it may be  #wine-hq  or something like that   idk.
<draik> people in #wine are not responding and #wine-hq... I'm alone :(
<Surger> That adept updater thingy just screwed up my xserver. If I try run an OpenGL app it crashes KDE.  >:-(
<Surger> How do I roll back?
<draik> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<draik> ^Surger
<CyberMad> draik try crossover office
<intelikey> gan|y|med there is nothing in mount that could affect that, that i know of  other than the  noexec  option that would prevent execution of binarry files    perms should be strictly reiser's domain.
<gan|y|med> intelikey: works now. but i don't understand it
<draik> CyberMad, what is that?
<gan|y|med> intelikey: yes, and i would like to know where to change reiser perms...
<intelikey> with chmod    you write them to the inodes them selves
<beck> hello, do you know when the new Version of Azureus would be available in the repos?
<Surger> draik: The install went fine - I rebooted - how do I rollback when I can't even remeber the packages it updated?
<TheGateKeeper> Surger: unfortunately linux does not yet have role-back, you have to do your own backup first
<Surger> Is there no way to query the last installed packages by date?
<Surger> i.e. Downgrade packages I installed 2 days ago.
<intelikey> Surger man aptitude    it might be able.
<gan|y|med> intelikey: thanks a lot. do you know where to change the reiser perms so that i can make that permanent for any reiserfs partiton that is portable
<aliasfred> a good idea tho... it is not hard to remember the order of installage package and to rollback
<aliasfred> but may be looked at a feature bloat
<terry_> how do i add a harddrive that has alot of music on it, that was previously on a windows computer?
<aliasfred> Surger: what doyou wanna do that ? i mean what is your purpose ?
<aliasfred> what=why
<intelikey> gan|y|med again i'm telling you.  it's not about mount.  the perms are on the fs it's self.   you would have to chmod blah blah everything you mount
<aliasfred> terry_: you mount :) aka you plug it and declare it to linux
<Surger> aliasfred: adept installed an xserver update which breaks OpenGL. I can't remember the package name but I have a broken system now.
<terry_> yeah.. i'm trying to figure it out
<gan|y|med> so there is nothing central and reiserfs specific (not mount) to change that?
<terry_> so i click type, and call it NTFS
<terry_> but where should the mount point be?
<intelikey> gan|y|med  NO !
<aliasfred> Surger: ah ok. it is only opengl ? x works fine ?
<gan|y|med> intelikey: sorry, just wanted to make sure
<Surger> x works perfectly
<aliasfred> Surger: but i see the usefullness of rollback now
<intelikey> gan|y|med np.  and you're welcome.
<Surger> aliasfred: But when I try run an OpenGL app or even glxinfo - it core dumps
<aliasfred> Surger: ok was just wondering if it was the bug hickup with xorg upgrade of last week
<gan|y|med> thx. ciao
<Surger> Xorg just restarts
<aliasfred> Surger: yep, sorry i dunno the solution
<Surger> aliasfred: Reinstall :p
<Surger> I'd rather go back to Windows XP than have to reinstall.
<intelikey> Surger you might get lucky and there be an update to fix it.... if it's a know issue they have probably been working on it.     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aliasfred> Surger: i understand. personnaly i dont do upgrade except when necessary. exactly to avoid this kind of issue
<Surger> aliasfred: Yeah me too but this new adept updater thing in the task bar looked like something that may work. :)
<intelikey> aliasfred yes.  but once in the middle of it.  backing up beeing harder than going forword....
<terry_> Umm, Amarok just said it couldn't intialize any audio drivers, and yesterday it did. and i haven't changed anything except for installing WINE today.
<aliasfred> in fact i still run fc4 as 'production env' for a 1year even if it has been clear for 6month that my next install will be kubuntu  :)
<aliasfred> Surger: cool then :)
<aliasfred> intelikey: ok
<Surger> aliasfred: No not cool - I'll never use it again.
<kermit> I installed kubuntu  6.0.6 using a different monitor, now I have the right monitor connected and I have 640x480 and cannot change it, any hints?
<aliasfred> Surger: not use what ?
<Surger> That adept updater taskbar app that runs by default in Dapper
<aliasfred> Surger: oh i get it :)
<intelikey> kermit sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg        read and answer all questions.
<intelikey> if you need help ask.
<aliasfred> Surger: yep, i understand. but yes you have to be very carefull in updating software.
<Surger> So where do I start hunting for the answer? Xorg bug lists?
<aliasfred> Surger: wow. it is likely better to handle this with package
<aliasfred> Surger: it may very well not be a xorg bug
<aliasfred> your previous approach of downgrading package seems the good one
<terry_> Ok, each time I mount my harddrive, the place i mount it to automatically gets locked from me. I can't enter the folder once I mount.
<intelikey> Surger sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      it's worth a try.
<intelikey> Surger like i said earlier they may have alreadt fixed it.
<intelikey> already
<aliasfred> Surger: about the broken package update, thing will get better when all ubuntu will have a stable version. around november from memory
<intelikey> terry_ what fs ?
<terry_> NTFS
<kermit> intelikey: ok.. I can do that.. but why do I find resolution/video card listed in System Settings -> Hardware -> Display and I can use administrator mode but not change resolution?
<terry_> like i said, i pulled it out of a windows computer so i could play music on my new kubuntu box.
<Surger> intelikey: 0 packages to update :)
<intelikey> you need some options added to the mount command   umask=0  would work  but it's not called safe.   @ terry_
<intelikey> Surger then not today i guess....    didn't hurt to check tho.
<terry_> not... safe?
<intelikey> terry_ umask=0 gives world read/write/execute access to the drive.
<terry_> good. :)
<terry_> works perfectly.
<intelikey> terry_ man mount   if you want details.
<intelikey> for M$ file systems the options that you should look at are   " uid  gid  umask fmask dmask "
<intelikey> and the general options  " user users "
<terry_> and now i run into mp3s...
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Surger> Aha ... I looked at the last modified value for the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info and it's the xserver-xorg-core update that is the package that broke it.
<Surger> But I've seen this complaint on Google as well - there is no way to query the installed date for a package.
<intelikey> you can check your version
<intelikey> xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<intelikey> that one seems to work here....   i started X  and made sure.
<terry_> deb-src for repositories means the source code right?
<intelikey> terry_ correct
<terry_> ty :)
<intelikey> np :)
<terry_> if you haven't noticed, i'm allll new to kubuntu, and now i'm on the quest for playing mp3s on amarok :)
<Surger> Hmmm ... it seems that the xorg core stuff installs it's own glx libs - that probably is the reason it breaks glx apps. Let me go and reinstall the opengl drivers.
<intelikey> terry_ yeah after seeing that same thing about 40000 times it's pretty noticable.... :)
<terry_> :-/
<grothesk> terry_:
<grothesk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> we just did that ^  :)
<terry_> yeah, i'm working on it.
<intelikey> !vlc > terry_
<intelikey> just something else to think about.
<terry_> hmm.
<terry_> on other question, i think i downloaded a media play for GNOME
<terry_> so does that mean i'm going to have to run gnome, then the media player?
<intelikey> nope
<terry_> or is that even possible on kubuntu?
<intelikey> it's possable  but not needed
<intelikey> just run the app you want to run....
<intelikey> anything built for specific env will initiate the portion of that env it needs.
<terry_> cooool.
<intelikey> assuming it's not buggy or lame....
<intelikey> most thing in the repos are not buggy or lame....  but you never know.   even M$ windows can have a bug     right ?
<terry_> :)
<terry_> i laughed when the first time i booted KDE i already froze it up.
<terry_> i was playing with the OpenGL screen savers, and it didn't like it.
<intelikey> it can happen....  there is 'NO' real quality control on opensource  the distro dev's are the full extent of qc
<intelikey> and they don't write much of the distro.  usually just the installer and a few distro specific configs.
<terry_> :-/ you get what you pay for.
<terry_> (hah)
<terry_> although in that case microsoft should pay us to use their OS.
<intelikey> in a sense.   and i like freedom  :)
<intelikey> lol @ the M$ pun     agree
<draik> actually, I remember getting a letter in the mail about sueing m$
<draik> They would pay you for having used their products
<draik> something about "we're sorry for the buggy software" or some such thing
<intelikey> they didn't pay me... and their products didn't get used....   so i guess they got what they paid for.... :)
<draik> I used their products
<draik> but I never paid for them
<terry_> :)
<terry_> only thing that will keep me coming back is for gaming.
<terry_> wine i think is a bit out of my league for right now.
<terry_> but i did get the mp3s working. :)
<intelikey> even though i can sympthize with the attatude draik i can't condone the pratice.
<draik> I'm gonna go out and buy a Y-connector for my PSU so that I can install a 3rd HDD
<draik> what are you talking about intelikey, I never paid for them because they were given out at my University... never paid for them... :p
<intelikey> third hdd ???     hmmm this box has 8 drives in it.
<terry_> ok, heres a question. how do i install M-Audio Revolution 7.1 soundcard drivers if i know M-Audio doesn't support linux?
<draik> I have two 250GB HDD, and I will install an 80GB HDD once I get that connector
<terry_> ok i take back that question. kind of.
<intelikey> terry_ you install a real sound card.
<draik> it's past 12pm here, time to get my day started
<draik> TTYL
<draik> HAND
<intelikey> shalom Draik
<terry_> intelikey: what were you implying >:|
<intelikey> implying ?      hmmmm  would i do that ???
<terry_> stopppiiit >_<
<intelikey> let me just say it plainly,  any hardware that doesn't support opensource is not worth using.
<intelikey> there i've said it.
<kermit> hmm.. K -> Add/Remove programs -> select Firefox and I get a complaint that it would break something and does not install, please help?
<terry_> oh. well opensound.com made drivers for it
<aliasfred> intelikey: you forgot 'in my opinion' at the end ? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> kermit, sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<intelikey> aliasfred you can read that in if you choose, but that will be your opinion wont it :)
<aliasfred> :)
<intelikey> well i'm gonna scram for a bit    or  byte or  maybe an  'ate bit bite'   :)
<terry_> ...wow.
<kermit> Admiral_Chicago: "Package firefox is not installed, so not removed" now what?
<Admiral_Chicago> are you trying to install it or what?
<kermit> I installed the same dvd install of kubuntu a few days ago and had no problems adding firefox to that machine
<Admiral_Chicago> so you can't install firefox because something might break?
<kermit> I would like to install firefox but adept says it will break something? does not say what it will break
<Admiral_Chicago> did you try command line?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm off to a movie. try checking command line
<kermit> Admiral_Chicago: aha.. thanks.. apt-get install firefox shows libatk and libgtk not installed, but I had no issue installing firefox on the previouus machine only days ago.. hmm
<claus_> What is the terminal command to identify the graphics card i have on my computer?
<mister_unknown> lspci | grep -i vga
<terry__> how do i stop kubuntu from "resuming session"
<terry__> like every time i boot up it re-installs some package.
<mister_unknown> @terry: try the following commands
<mister_unknown> apt-get -f install
<kermit> I cannot find kruler or something like it and gimp does not have gimp-Perl installable??
<mister_unknown> apt-get dist-upgrade
<terry__> ok.
<bsm> hm, is it a feature of amarok that it starts playing automatically again after I stop it when I click somewhere?
<kermit> hmm.. I cannot seem to install ANYTHING..
<kermit> I have kubuntu 6.0.6 up and running.. but adept complains about everthing I try to install
<javi_> hi
<terry__> whats it say?
<javi_> does some body have a Pentium D?
<whatever> kermit: screw adept, try "aptitude install synaptic", then run stnaptic for a gui install
<terry__> whatever: how do you install synaptic?
<terry__> i take that back
<whatever> aptitude install synaptic !!
<terry__> dumb question
<terry__> :)
<whatever> from the terminal
<terry__> sorry i have brain farts.
<whatever> ok how do I totally 'uninstall' network card ad its settings?
<kermit> whatever: ok.. aptitude install synaptic says "done" but I cannot get it to run, command not found
<whatever> to begin from scratch, as I have screwed my network settings
<kermit> tried sudo synaptic
<whatever> kermit: try from the run command
<whatever> alt+f2
<whatever> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whatever> !http
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<kermit> whatever: no work. my run command dialog goes away but  no app runs
<whatever> are you sure you installed it correctly? did it downlaod something before installing?
<kermit> whatever: if I do run in terminal for sudo synaptic  and get a terminal and type password.. nothing happens
<andreas_> Hallo Leute
<andreas_> Brauche Hilfe
<andreas_> ist jemand da?
<mister_unknown> leg los
<andreas_> Habe Probs mit meinen Laufwerken
<andreas_> Kann unter Kubuntu nicht auswerfen wenn ich auf dem Laufwerk den Knopf drcke
<andreas_> liegt das an den Einstellungen?
<kermit> whatever: CORRECTION .. I get command not found
<andreas_> mister_unkown, kannst du helfen?
<mister_unknown> dann ist es noch gemountet
<mister_unknown> versuch ma, beim Desktopsymbol "auswerfen" anzuklicken (rechte Maustaste)
<andreas_> ok. Damit kann ich leben
<andreas_> Habe aber noch ein Prob
<andreas_> mit K3B
<andreas_> Wenn ich Mit dem brenner auslese, und mit dem gleichen Brenner auch brennen will, dann bricht er nach dem auslesen ab
<plhardy__> ich wisse nicht dass es war ein deutsche platzt hier
<andreas_> schreibt mir laufwerk konnte nicht ausgeworfen werden
<mister_unknown> @plhardy: pardon!
<terry_> call me crazy, but i can't find where WINE installs itself.
<mister_unknown> andreas: hast Du ein Laufwerk im Laptop, oder einen Tower?
<plhardy__> terry_:in some glass...
<kermit> how do I update package sources?
<terry_> that helps. :)
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> kermit: sudo apt-get update
<plhardy__> fuer ? feuer !
<andreas_> mister_unkown Desktop PC
<kermit> gnomefreak: I'm getting "unavailable" for some dependencies.. so I'm hoping to fix this
<gnomefreak> kermit: can you please paste the command and errors to pastebin
<plhardy__> terry_: if you are looking for wine configuration it can be around a ~/.wine ?
<terry_> i'm just trying to run the thing.
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<plhardy__> terry_: wine truc.exe ...
<gnomefreak> ^^^ tells you how to run the config for wine
<terry_> gracias
<terry_> lets see where this goes.
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<plhardy__> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<kermit> gnomefreak: K -> System -> Adept, supply password, search "gimp" select install and it says "BREAK install"  not much to pastbin
<gnomefreak> kermit: type sudo apt-get install gimp
<gnomefreak> kermit: in terminal
<gnomefreak> paste the output to pastebin please
<juho> hello
<kermit> gnomefreak: that produces dependency failures for libatk and libgtk
<gnomefreak> kermit: i need the full error and yes im not suprised as its a gtk app. but i need the output please
<kermit> gnomefreak: I also did Adept -> Manage Repositories and added a few more.. still no good results
<gnomefreak> if you are using unofficial repos comment them out
<gnomefreak> kermit: including any xgl/compiz repos
<kermit> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21907
<gnomefreak> kermit: what happens why you type sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> !info libgtk2
<ubotu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> !info libgtk2.0
<larson9999> anyone here use the vlc flugin for firerox for watching video?
<ubotu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in any distro I know
<birdfish> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get a graphical desktop on a server install?
<gnomefreak> kermit: are you sure you dont have any non-official repos in your sources.list file?
<larson9999> !libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2037 kB, installed size 4520 kB
<gnomefreak> birdfish: kde?
<notech> !info libgtk+2.0
<ubotu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> larson9999: already got it ty
<gnomefreak> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2037 kB, installed size 4520 kB
<birdfish> gnomefreak: can be kde or gnome.  I would prefer gnome, but just need a gui to help me while learning to set up the server the first couple of times
<notech> interesting
<gnomefreak> birdfish: for kde sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for gnome sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> birdfish: for xfce sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ;)
<kermit> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21908
<birdfish> But that installs all of the end-user apps and for a server I'd much rather not have all of the extra baggage
<birdfish> Someone in the ubuntu mentioned a set of core files that would install just the core desktop, but it seems that in 6.06 it has been deprecated?
<gnomefreak> kermit: paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list please to pastebin
<gnomefreak> while your doing that ill brb
<oslo> anyone use quark xpress or scribus on this chan ?
<kermit> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21909
<kermit> gnomefreak: I really appreciate your help.. I've been useing Mandrake since v. 7.0  and like what I see in kubuntu, the first machine I installed a few days ago did not have these problems installing extra software
<oslo> @find wine
<oslo> sorry
<larson9999> hmmm, i cancel service with charte about a year ago.  i moved the computer and didn't remove charter off thunderbird.  i still get email on that account.
<birdfish> Ah, nevermind, it's just been too long sinve I've used a debian based distro.  I forgot to update apt after enabling the repositories
<birdfish> =)
<ndl> i can see both of my HDs listed on the POST (the Bios thing), however, the Master HD -- where i had WinXP installed -- cannot be seen from within Bart-PE or Konqueror... it's failing to boot. has my HD died??
<terry_> how do i get my clock off of military time??
<kermit> should speedcrunch have number buttons? I was hoping it was a calulator
<larson9999> terry_: it's easier to just join the army
<gnomefreak> kermit: can you run apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0  and let me know what version is installed and what the candidate version is
<kermit> terry_: right-click the clock -> Date & Time Format
<kermit> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21910
<kermit> gnomefreak: I'm thnking my sources are messed up
<gnomefreak> i dont
<gnomefreak> kermit: give me a minute im gonna see something
<ndl> any suggestions about how to verify if my HD is dead? the fact that Konqueror cant see of the HD's partitions freaks me out....
<gnomefreak> ndl: are you using that hd atm?
<ndl> right now i'm typing from another PC
<gnomefreak> kermit: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 libaa1 libatk1.0-0 libgimp2.0
<gnomefreak> kermit: pastebin any output if it doesnt work
<ndl> the problematic machine has 2 HD: Maxtor and WD. the Maxtor drive was the master but cant be seen from BartPE or Konqueror.... when i go into the BIOS the HD is still listed there though....
<gnomefreak> ndl: try mounting them?
<ndl> all partitions from the second HD (WesternDigital) can be see and ccessed no prob....
<gnomefreak> ndl: id kubuntu on first or second drive>/
<gnomefreak> ?
<ndl> haven tried. i thought they mounted automatically.... how to do it?
<ndl> the kubuntu running from a Live CD
<gnomefreak> ndl: you havent installed it yet?
<ndl> no. that machine was a Win machine. this machine where i am is a Win-Kubuntu one.
<mister_unknown> ndl: try  dmesg|grep 'hd.*' to see what hdds have been recognize
<gnomefreak> kermit: are they installing?
<ndl> i tried to check the HD on the other machine using BartPE and the Kubuntu CD to verify what was going on on the HD....since it's not booting anymore. but Konq doesnt see the HD...
<ndl> mister: i'll try that.
<ndl> mister: it does show the Maxtor drive as hda....
<Iam8up|lpy> can anyone help me here? i used the adept manger to install kde-theme, and it locked up the machine at 58%
<ndl> does that mean the drive is still functional or that info is gotten from the BIOS?  the BIOS does list the drive...
<Iam8up|lpy> now every time i boot into kde, i login and get nothing more then a terminal in the corner but i do see a colored desktop
<Iam8up|lpy> is there some sort of apt-get repair or rebuild thing?
<kermit> gnomefreak: Package libaa1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gnomefreak> kermit: is that the only issue?
<mister_unknown> the hdd is recognized by the kernel. what partitions on it?
<ndl> what you mean?
<gnomefreak> kermit: skip it if everything else installs
<ndl> how many?
<mister_unknown> do you see a line like "hda: hda1 hda2 ...."
<kermit> gnomefreak: you mean is the only issue that I cannot add software? I think yes installed software seems to work fine unless speedcrunch is supposed to have buttons but is not displaying them. I have found no other problems
<ndl> i have about 4 on it...cant rem exactly. the main boot partition of the PC was on it.
<kermit> gnomefreak: nothing I try to install will install
<gnomefreak> kermit: i dont know speedcrunch i have never used it
<kermit> gnomefreak: gimme a trivial package to test install
<gnomefreak> kermit: did you install the packages i gave you?
<mister_unknown> ndl: have you tried to mount hda1 ?
<kermit> they did not install,, they complained that libaa1 was not available for install or is missing
<gnomefreak> kermit: kermit installing ubuntu-desktop will bring in gimp but wait on that
<gnomefreak> kermit: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 libatk1.0-0 libgimp2.0
<kermit> gnomefreak: E: Package libatk1.0-0 has no installation candidate
<gnomefreak> kermit: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> kermit: let me know when its doen
<gnomefreak> done
<ndl> mister: for this HD (hda) i have lines mentioning:
<kermit> apt-get update is installing stuff
<ndl> - the cilinders and sectors
<ndl> - the name of teh drive
<ndl> - the DMA mode that is set
<ndl> - and a scary line saying "unknown partition table"
<gnomefreak> kermit: let it finish and let me know if you can install gimp than
<ndl> mister: how to mount it? i didnt try mounting coz i thought mounting was and automaticatic process....
<Hemerson> what make for get firefox for apt-get?
<gnomefreak> Hemerson: huh
<Iam8up|lpy> heras - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<gnomefreak> Hemerson: sudo apt-get install firefox
<gnomefreak> but make sure you have universe enabled
<kermit> gnomefreak: its installing
<Iam8up|lpy> Hemerson - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<gnomefreak> i think its in uni
<gnomefreak> kermit: good
<gnomefreak> i lied its in main
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any program that shows the isntalled packages sizes
<MetaMorfoziS> and faster than kapckage?
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<mister_unknown> ndl: mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt  can do it...
<rumix> there is an apt-kio-slave
<rumix> alt-f2
<rumix> 'konqueror apt:/'
<ndl> mister: the fact that hdd (the second HD) ins shown by that command without the "unknown partition table" line is a bad sign, right?
<kermit> gnomefreak: wonder how my repositories got hosed?  hmm
<mister_unknown> without?
<ndl> all the info available for the main drive has an equivalent to the second HD, but the "unknown partition table" line appears as " hdd1, hdd2, hdd3" for the second HD :(
<gnomefreak> they didnt they just werent updated after you changed something
<kermit> gnomefreak: ok.. I'm also looking for an app called kruler, I think it is part of kde-addons or the like in Manriva, but cannot seem to locate it with apt on Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. my dvd drive had a hard time reading this disk... tried it in another pc.. andit read it fine.. now the first pc is reading it fine..
<Dr_Willis> perhaps dust in the drive?
<gnomefreak> kermit: apt-cache search kruler
<Iam8up|lpy> can anyone tell me how start the recovery installer for kubuntu?
<kermit> gnomefreak: n/m it is on the search list in adept now that my sources are good.. thank you again
<ndl> mister: explaining.... for both the main HD (hda) and the second HD (hdd) dmesg|grep returned:
<ndl> - a line saying the cilinders and sectors info
<ndl> - a line saying the name of the HD
<ndl> - a line saying the DMA mode that is set for the drive
<ndl> however, for hda i get this line:
<ndl> - unknown partition table
<ndl> that for hdd is shown as
<ndl> - hdd1, hdd2, hdd3
<Dr_Willis> recovery installer ?
<mister_unknown> maybe your hda is byteswapped, but i dont know how to fix it on a win-hdd. sorry.
<mister_unknown> if you are a little familiar with fdisk, try to use it to print out the partition table. maybe you get some more info
<ndl> the machine was working kinda strange.... when i rebooted, the nightmare started
<kermit> gnomefreak: haha.. and AHA!  I thought my screen looked small, it was 1280x1024 when I had selected 1024x768 Kruler is what I was looking for
<ndl> i was planning to re-install Winblows, but since i cant even see the HD, i cant do it....
<NossCire> I've been trying all guides for ubuntu/kubuntu, but I cant set my screen res. right. Of some reason only 640*480 and 800*600 shows up in the list. I'm running an intel comp (oldie) with graphics in that chip. Any ideas? I've tried everything!
<ubuntu> Hi All
<NossCire> Nevermind that question... Just figured it out myself.. I'm an idiot :)
<NossCire> Anyway, I have another question, wich is why i came here. If i'm currently running Ubuntu, but want to switch to kubuntu (with the kubuntu desktop and everything), is that possible? I've already installed KDE
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> and ya got both
<NossCire> I know, but everything still looks like Ubuntu...
<TheGateKeeper> NossCire: you have to log into kde not gnome
<NossCire> I want the looks of kubuntu, with the menus asf
<Dr_Willis> looks?
<NossCire> Been there, done that.. I get the Kubuntu login screen, but then everything looks just like ubuntu again
<Dr_Willis> you are being vague bout 'looks'
<Dr_Willis> You did select KDE from the little Menu on the Login screen?
<NossCire> I mean the windowslike enviorment, with the taskbar in the bottom, a "start" botton and that kind of things..
<NossCire> I think so...
* Dr_Willis thinks you dident. :P
<kyaneos> hello
<Dr_Willis> or somthing is really confused.
<NossCire> Well, guess i'll just have to check that then :)
<Dr_Willis> right click on the panel and see what the help/about stuff says. :P
<kyaneos> i have a problem with the lastest version of kubuntu. KDE (or de x server) goes very very slow when it wants, so it gets unuseful
<kyaneos> can somebody help me please?
<kermit> ok.. firefox is installed.. how do I get it to update?
<rumix> kyaneos: what do you mean with slow?
<kermit> kyaneos: I have not had this happen, it works well for me
<Dr_Willis> kermit,  ubuntu does not update things constantly like some other disrtos do..  they focus on security updates.
<kyaneos> rumix: mouse pointer moves, but only that
<kyaneos> thanx kermit
<Dr_Willis> apt-get update/upgrade and it should be as up to date as its going to get.
<rumix> strange
<kyaneos> rumix: i does not explain it in english
<Dr_Willis> that dont even sound like a DMA/Hard drive issue...
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: i turned hdparm off
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: can i do something more about that?
<Dr_Willis> if you disabled dma with hdparm, that can be causing issues
<kermit> Dr_Willis: ok.. I have been using the Firefox -> Help -> check for updates and it is gray-out on kubuntu
<kyaneos> i am dist-upgrading to the lastest dapper packages version
<Dr_Willis> kermit,  if you just MUST have the latest firefox.  you could use that  'klik' web site and download it  for a specfic user.
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: now i did /etc/init.d/hdparm stop
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: is it enough?
<kermit> Dr_Willis: nope.. not a must have, just new to kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kyaneos,  Why  would you even disable hdparm?
<Dr_Willis> kermit,  yea a 'user' updateing things 'system wide' could be considered a security flaw. :P
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: because i do not know how to configure it, and do not know if my HDs support dma
<kyaneos> or udma
<inteliwasp> why is it every time my wireless card is inserted dmesg says wlan0: link not ready ?
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: i am now trying to configure it
<kermit> later all and thanks for all the help
<inteliwasp> is anyone able to answer my question?
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: do i need enable the ROOTFS option?
<Dr_Willis> kyaneos,  if your hds are so old they dont support dma..  well.. then they are real old. :P
<kyaneos> xD
<Hemerson> what my list source-list all comment?
<Dr_Willis> where did ya even hear about disabling/enmabling the dma?
<kyaneos> three or four years
<Dr_Willis> start the hdparm stuff and see what defaults it sets up
<Mehercle> is there a command to launch the default browser?
<larson9999> hmmm reactos .3.0 finally made it
<Dr_Willis> sensible-browser
<Mehercle> default KDE browser
<kermit> gnomefreak: you mentioned kubuntu-desktop where do I find info on this?
<inteliwasp> i thought dapper auomayicly(sp?) enabled dma?
<kyaneos> Dr_Willis: how can it disable dma out of the config file?
<Mehercle> is there a command to launch the KDE default browser?
<Dr_Willis> hdparm has  several config files that are commented. Ive not had to ever touch them much on my systems
<ravenous> i have to disable dma on my cd drive or it wont boot ubuntu at all, i just run the ide=nodma flag for the kernel
<inteliwasp> ravenous:  use this website, yes its for enableing but you can change the values  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ravenous> im well aware, thanks though
<kyaneos> how can i disable the partition cheking at boot?
<kermit> gnomefreak: n/m found it googling
<kermit> later all
* Ash-Fox is absolutely shocked kubuntu is booting off a 486 with 64MB ram, he never expected to work (was bored)
<djguerra> hola
<djguerra> hello
<djguerra> hallo
<djguerra> konnichiha
<Ash-Fox> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> ubotu, you have failed me :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you have failed me :( - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Martijn81> lol, looks like qemu with edgy is going to succeed with only 256MB ram :D
<Kr4t05> !screenkast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenkast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> Bah
<Kr4t05> Has anyone had any luck with screenkast?
<Martijn81> Kr4t05: there are some packages on the site of screenkast
<crrj> but Martijn81, you'll never need more than 640 k! ;D
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: 4 realz. Cool.
<inteliwasp> how do i disable a net device from looking for ipv6?
<djguerra> there're some person who can help me with kubunto
<djguerra> I'm new using this OS
<aliasfred> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_Willis> and? :P
<Martijn81> Kr4t05: you'll also need vnc server, though on xgl it gave me troubles (but that could be just me)
<rumix> inteliwasp: create a new file called /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: Eff, I'm on XGL...
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: I wanted to capture my own Compiz demo vid. ><
<rumix> and insert 'alias net-pf-10 off'
<rumix> save and reboot
<T_Servo> I have a question with the install.. it never propts for setting an admin password.. is there a default one that is set or something?
<aliasfred> hehe how to disable ipv6 on linux ? well simple simply put 'alias net-pf-10 off' in /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list :) :) how obvious is this :) :)
<aliasfred> we still have progress to make :)
<rumix> ehem...
* inteliwasp still a network newd
<Martijn81> Kr4t05: hmm, not sure, i only got it view the vnc session once here, and packing the capture was a problem too...
<inteliwasp> *newb
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: Why would I need vnc?
<notech> T_Servo: you have to create a root password after install if you want one
<inteliwasp> rumix: btw,how do i add a command during activation of a wireless card?
<slougi> T_Servo: there is no admin password by default, rather sudo is used. You can set a root password by runnin "sudo passwd"
<inteliwasp> rumix: btw,how do i add a command during activation of a wireless card?
<Martijn81> Kr4t05: that's how screenkast records, in another session
<slougi> running even. we be runnin in da getto YO!
<T_Servo> ahh, ok then
<rumix> ehm... dunno
<rumix> sry..
<Kr4t05> Bah....
<inteliwasp> 0_0  wow another screen name like mine!
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: Ok... Nevermind.
<Hawkwind_Lappy> T_Servo:  Ubuntu uses sudo by default.  To setup a regular root account, type: sudo passwd
<archangel_> shalom machachoes
<slougi> notech: you can add one to /etc/network/interfaces, using the pre-up directive
<T_Servo> ok
<intelikey> running xfwm hoses my display ?
<rumix> cya guys
<slougi> intelikey: define "hoses my display"
<T_Servo> was wondering because when I go to use something that wanted "root user" it keps saying password incorrect
<intelikey> archangel_ :)
<notech> slougi: try again, i never asked anything. heh
<inteliwasp> brb!
<archangel_> intelikey: whats up man
<slougi> notech: whoops
<notech> :)
<intelikey> slougi how much definition does it need.    bsod  not a lit pixel for ever.
<slougi> ah well he left
<T_Servo> ok.. just to finish this install then try to get gcc and make to be nice
<archangel_> intelikey: hey man I might need some help
<intelikey> archangel_ just the xfwm4 ussue
<archangel_> sweet
<slougi> intelikey: well "hose" can mean anything from random graphics corruption to launching a rocket to the moon with your monitor as payload :)
<T_Servo> vmwarer server makes this so much less painfull
<intelikey> slougi the latter
<slougi> intelikey: basically your display just goes black?
<intelikey> not basiclly, totally.
<Hawkwind_Lappy> Anyone know of a list of scripts that can be used with konversation ?
<slougi> weird, can you still switch to a terminal? (ie ctrl-alt-f1) do other window managers do this?
<intelikey> slougi no. i repete 'not a lit pixel, for ever'
<intelikey> reboot is only fix.
<slougi> right, wow.
<T_Servo> I take it none of the development tools are on the 6.06.1 CD?
<slougi> do you have composite enabled? what graphics card?
<archangel_> need some help with my display, my pc was cut offbrb, dinner time
<slougi> T_Servo: what development tools?
<intelikey> slougi no composite native nv
<slougi> intelikey: hmm, can't think of anything of the top of my head.
<intelikey> ok.
<slougi> intelikey: you don't happen to have another computer for debugging?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> slougi i could let you ssh in
<slougi> intelikey: right, what graphics card do you have? might be that it's too new for the nv driver?
<intelikey> it's not new
<intelikey> it could be too old
<slougi> intelikey: that's a possibility, but let's see if we can't solve it another way.
<T_Servo> slougi: When I try something like "make" it just says command not found
<intelikey> riva128
<ravenous> T_Servo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slougi> intelikey: possible, afaik the nv driver is not too well maintained due to lack of docs. does the vesa driver do the same thing? have you tried the nvidia binary?
<intelikey> T_Servo install build-essential
<T_Servo> ahh, ok
<T_Servo> will try that in a bit... food calls now
<intelikey> slougi i'm not sure where you are headed with this.... X works fine.  even console frame buffering works fine.   what are you after ?
<intelikey> it's the app xfwm4  that blacks my screen  erreversably
* inteliwasp is very happy
<slougi> intelikey: well obviously xfwm does something that X doesn't like, and "blacking" a display should not be possible that way with the X api, especially the way even consoles are disabled.
<slougi> intelikey: ergo, driver bug
<intelikey> ok i see where you went now.
<intelikey> i'll test vesa   but it's not very likely to work...
<slougi> why not?
<intelikey> the riva128 don't like vesa
<slougi> ah, ok. maybe the vga driver then?
<pgquiles> dapper is really slow while copying files to/from my USB disk. My laptop has USB 2.0 but I think dapper is managing them as USB 1.0, how could I improve that?
<intelikey> well i have to go fix a lawn mower.....  crap seems to pile up....
<slougi> heh
<slougi> well, hope you can solve the issue
#kubuntu 2006-08-29
<inteliwasp> finaly my laptop has wireless, 1 down 1 more to go   WOOT
<lascar> i have an emergency: I may have fucked up my distro when i tried to install those damned nvidia drivers for linux
<A|i3N> hey how hard is it to start a webserver on kubuntu? And which one do ya'll reccomend for the novice user? is Apache good?
<slougi> install apache2, it will start automatically
<slougi> you can then replace the standard start page etc. with your own stuff
<A|i3N> Do I have to mess witha buncha security settings for my system, Slougi? In order for people to access the page
<slougi> no, just install apache2
<A|i3N> Cool, thanks :)
<A|i3N> I'll play with it. hehe
<slougi> open a port in the firewall if you have one
<draik> slougi, is the setup hard for apache2?
<slougi> apart from that, not that i know of
<slougi> draik: apt-get install apache2
<slougi> not much more
<A|i3N> I don't know if I do or not - this is a stock kubuntu setup offa the latest cd
<slougi> of course customization takes some effort, but it is not TOO hard
<slougi> A|i3N: well, just try installing apache2 and then accessing it with e.g. firefox: http://localhost
<A|i3N> yea I'm pretty experienced with computers, just new to linux. I'm a computer tech but mostly for windows
<slougi> if it works, cool, if not, ask again :)
<slougi> ok cool
<A|i3N> .. so the setup shouldn't be a problem for me
<lascar> I just installed a new video card and made an attempt to install the video drivers from the nvidia website.  The attempt failed because X was then running.  So I disable X and try again.  This next attempt failed as well because the installer could not detect my kernel version.  The wizard attempted to find an identifying one via the Internet, but that failed (surprise!).  So at this point, I'm like "fuck it, I'm gonna reboot."  Doing that
<uranther> if i have kubuntu already installed on one HDD, can I install windows on another HDD and set it as slave or something and automatically be able to dual boot using kubuntu's boot loader?
<slougi> lascar: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lascar> already installed
<slougi> lascar: you don't need to install the drivers again then, just run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<lascar> slougi: I've even reconfigured the xorg.conf file.  Now linux notices the new card, but everything else is still fucked up
<lascar> slougi: did that too
<slougi> what do you mean everything else is still fucked up?
<A|i3N> ok so... i installed apache2... supposedly it's running ..... ? how do I get to it, just type apache2?
<lascar> slougi: wi-fi, can't play games; it's like there's no 3d acceleration
<slougi> uranther: you can install winxp on the other drive, but it will overwrite grub, so you need to reinstall it
<draik> slougi, lascar, I suggest not swearing so that you don't get kicked for it
<slougi> A|i3N: "get to it"?
<uranther> how would it overwrite grub? even if i had the other hdd detached when installing?
<lascar> draik: will do, sorry
<A|i3N> How do I access the program to set it up lol
<draik> thx
<slougi> A|i3N: apache2 is set up using conf files ;) there is no graphical configuration utility
<A|i3N> oh an.. what's a good graphical web editor for kubuntu? Is Mozilla composer pretty good?
<A|i3N> oh.. lol
<A|i3N> then, where do I find the conf files? lol
<uranther> composer sucks from what i remember
<T_Servo> just use emacs ;)
<Dr_Willis> nvu - is a html editor
<Martijn81> lascar: have your tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<slougi> A|i3N: they're in /etc/apache2 iirc, the default web root is /var/www/apache2-default/
<uranther> slougi: what if i have my kubuntu hdd detached?
<lascar> Martijn81: yep, that's what got kubuntu noticing the new card in the conf file
<A|i3N> ok cool thank you i guess i need to know this stuff.. is there perhaps an apache front end available?
<Martijn81> ah ok
<slougi> uranther: it will install fine then, but grub won't pick up windows automatically
<uranther> slougi: do i have to tell grub to look for it?
<Dr_Willis> but thats easy to fix. :P
<slougi> A|i3N: as I said, you'll have to edit conf files :)
<A|i3N> lol
<A|i3N> damn. hehe
<Dr_Willis> theres a example windows grub entry at the start of the menu.lst file. i just uncomment it.
<Dr_Willis> that way windows is at top.
<slougi> uranther: I am not quite certain, maybe reinstalling grub looks for it automatically, if not then yes, but it is not too hard
<A|i3N> I'm guessing I edit apache2.cfg
<A|i3N> er .conf
<lascar> and under the "Devices" section, I've got to keep the value on "nv."  When I change it to "nvidia," the x-server dies
<slougi> A|i3N: I'd suggest looking at some documentation, google will find lots
<nonickname> is xorg release 70,000,000 version 11.0 X11R7.0 or X11R7.1?
<slougi> nonickname: 7.0
<slougi> lascar: well, that would be the answer why you have no 3d accel
<nonickname> figures.. is there a way i can grab a package for 7.1?
<T_Servo> A|i3N: If you have never looked at the apache setup before.. do what they say and read up first... by default you shouldn;t really have to edit anything
<lascar> slougi: ok, what now?
<Martijn81> lascar: assuming you already have reloaded X, i don't know, sry
<lascar> Martijn81: ok, thanx anyway
<slougi> lascar: ok do this... change it to nvidia, try launching X. it will write a log file to /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Back that file up, change the driver back to nv, and post the log file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<slougi> meanwhile I'll have a smoke so hold on a minute...
<doppelganger__> hey guys, would it be feasible to change my kubuntu version to ubuntu and not screw much up?
<doppelganger__> because i see how many KDE-centric programs are loaded with kubuntu...  i'm just wondering how hard it would be
<A|i3N> it looks as if my root directory is /var/www/
<nonickname> guess i'll try my hand at building it...
<Dr_Willis> I just mix and match the kde and gnome stuff... too many good apps to worry about. ;P
<A|i3N> because when i go to localhost it comes up with a directory listing, the only thing that's there is /apache2-default/
<Hawkwind> doppelganger__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> doppelganger__: Then you can use Gnome all you want
<doppelganger__> and XGL won't get confused, right?
<nonickname> did you guys miss my question or was it just stupid?
<Hawkwind> No idea.  I don't use beta software like that.  Ask in #Ubuntu-XGL
<Dr_Willis> I missed your stupid question... ( Just kidding)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<doppelganger__> i just won't wanna hose this box too bad, i've spent a while setting it up
<nonickname> lol
<nonickname> i want X11R7.1
<Dr_Willis> Ick!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nonickname> i'm trying to get by a problem with the xorg server
<Hawkwind> Then run Edgy if you want 7.1
<slougi> A|i3N: ah true, i just quickly installed apache2 here and took a look, so yes it's /var/www
<nonickname> or something..
<nonickname> is there a way i can update my current install to it?
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<A|i3N> slougi: what's funny is the HTML files are in /apache2-default/
<InuDuelist> Hm. I spent 48 hours on Linux, without once going back onto Windows. I'm making progress. :P
<Hawkwind> nonickname: If you want 7.1 you'd have to run Edgy
<A|i3N> now to figure out how to tell this router which computer to route incoming port 80 to :)
<nonickname> Hwakwind: meaning i need to reinstall kubuntu?
<A|i3N> which should be quite easy.
<nonickname> Hawkwind*
<Dr_Willis> InuDuelist,  But you just Impled that you WENT back! Egads!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<lascar> ok, brb
<slougi> A|i3N: I guess the packages move them out of the way by default
<Dr_Willis> No edgy url yet.  heh
<InuDuelist> Hm...
<InuDuelist> nonickname: What IRC client are you using?
<nonickname> konversation.
<InuDuelist> Great.
<Hawkwind> nonickname: If you really want to run beta software and a beta OS, then yes
<InuDuelist> You don't have to write everyone's name out completely.
<InuDuelist> Konversation has Tab Completion.
<nonickname> ahh
<nonickname> InuDuelist: thanks :D
<InuDuelist> Sure.
<nonickname> i just want wine to work with mame32k, to be honest
<slougi> nonickname: no you don't need to reinstall, you can upgrade to edgy using apt
<Dr_Willis> ick... why
<nonickname> ahh
<Dr_Willis> mame works very well under Linux. :)
<nonickname> not mame32k =(
<Dr_Willis> advancemame is nicer in some ways
<Dr_Willis> better then mame32 even
<Dr_Willis> and theres other mame front ends
<nonickname> noo
<nonickname> mame32'k'
<Dr_Willis> whats so K about it. :P
<slougi> kaillera?
<nonickname> it has a kaillera dll :p
<ravenous> kxmame!
<nonickname> lol
<Dr_Willis> So you can play PacMan online... Wow...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nonickname> :D
<nonickname> actually, i'm more of a mvsc guy
* Dr_Willis throws quarters at nonickname 
* Dr_Willis  brings out his HUGE  HanHo Arcade Game Controller.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> 'yes i mame, do you?'
<nonickname> X_CreatePixmap fails if i run mame32k =(
<nonickname> supposedly, the problem is related to x.org
<archangel_> sup folks
<A|i3N> hey refresh my memory guys.. if I have a DSL Modem going into a wireless router, it's the wireless router I need to access to change port forwarding, right?
<Dr_Willis> Mame32 v0.67 (0414)+Kaillera client v0.9 (2.9Mb).
<archangel_> need some help on my display
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what version of mame32k ya got?
<nonickname> .64
<nonickname> it's the standard
<nonickname> www.anti3d.com has a copy
<Dr_Willis> I though make was up to like 1.0.4 by now.
<nonickname> heh, nobody bothered to update 32k past .67, and no one uses that
<nonickname> .64 is the standard
<Dr_Willis> Ick. :P
<nonickname> lol
<Dr_Willis> well i was going to try it.. but aint going to bother now. :P
<Dr_Willis> good luck
<nonickname> why not?
<Dr_Willis> and i dont play the 'fighting games' either. :)
<nonickname> hehe
<archangel_> my mom is here visiting and thought my pc was off and hit the power button, and now it comes up in 640x480
<Dr_Willis> MortalCOmbat = ick.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nonickname> lol
<nonickname> no mk
<Dr_Willis> klax = da bomb.
<archangel_> and now its the only option in display
<nonickname> street fighter alpha 3, marvel vs capcom, samurai shodown 5, i think?
<Dr_Willis> Mr Do! ownz you.
<nonickname> lol
* Dr_Willis is more of a old-skool
<nonickname> i wasn't around for all of the old school ones
<Dr_Willis> old-skool-fool.
<Martijn81> Ali3N: yes (assuming the router actually is set to function as router and not downgraded in options to bridged)
<Dr_Willis> I rember when they were NEW in the arcades
<Hawkwind> LOL @ Mr. Do
* Hawkwind Goes and plays Mr. Do on his ColecoVision
<nonickname> i HAD two atari's
<nonickname> i don't know which numbers they had on em
<pgquiles> after upgrading kubuntu from breezy to dapper, it no longer starts KDE (although default init level is 5 in /etc/inittab). What can I do?
<archangel_> coleco - q-bert  rocked!!
<nonickname> anyhow
<Hawkwind> Hah!  I have Q-bert as well in my collection of about 50 Coleco games
<archangel_> sweet
<nonickname> slougi: how would i go about updating to edgy using apt-get?
<archangel_> I wish they would make it as a linux game
<slougi> nonickname: well, first off, be warned it is under pretty heavy development ;)
<nonickname> i'll survive.
<nonickname> i just installed the os a few days ago
<slougi> nonickname: basically, just switch all mentions of dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nonickname> :D thanks, slougi
<slougi> nonickname: if you have external repos, those might not have an edgy version yet
<slougi> nonickname: after that, sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<archangel_> need some display help
<lascar> slougi: it's up
* nonickname runs away to go destroy his installation
<slougi> nonickname: using aptitude instead of apt-get is preferred since it has better dependency resolution
<slougi> lascar: link?
<nonickname> ahh
<lascar> shougi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d21921
<slougi> lascar: hmm, try "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<archangel_> my mom is here visiting and thought my pc was off and hit the power button, and now it comes up in 640x480
<lascar> shougi: anything else?  I'd like to minimize the number of reboots, if possible
<slougi> lascar: if it doesn't barf, try setting the driver to nvidia and restarting X
<slougi> you don't need to reboot :) just do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart to restart X
<lascar> shougi: my internet connection is down in kubuntu because of all of this.  I'm using XP for emergency purposes.
<lascar> brb
<A|i3N> slougi: can you go to my IP with yer browser an see if you get my default directory? I needa see if I set up port forwarding right.
<A|i3N> 69.220.224.8
<slougi> ah, well the problem is that it is not finding the nvidia kernel module for some reason. this might be because your card is not automatically recognized for some reason, or you don't have the driver installed. make sure you have linux-restricted-modules installed
<slougi> A|i3N: Index of /: apache2-default/
<slougi> ;)
<A|i3N> cool thanks
<A|i3N> hehe
<slougi> no problem
<A|i3N> now - where would I go to set up my system for static IP so I always have the port forwarding forwarding to the right computer?
<A|i3N> it's on DHCP now
<nonickname> here we go :o
<slougi> A|i3N: well, depends on how you're connected to the net
<slougi> A|i3N: do you mean a static IP on your LAN or the net at large?
<A|i3N> Linksys Wireless-B router
<A|i3N> on my LAN
<A|i3N> I'm hardwired into the router though
<slougi> well, my router has an option to assign a static ip based on mac address using dhcp
<slougi> that might be the easiest way if yours has one too
<A|i3N> ok I'll check it :)
<slougi> if not you could just set the default route etc. to be your router and skip dhcp
<nonickname> http://rafb.net/paste/results/kQ3Hvd68.html :p
<nonickname> i should probably just download a disk, lol
<slougi> nonickname: well that's an option too ;) although at least for me the edgy upgrade was completely painless, I'm running it on laptop for X 7.1 also
<nonickname> ahh
<archangel_> Dr_Willis: you busy dr?
<slougi> for other people it was a bit more troublesome, but I had a pretty fresh install so there were no complications...
<nonickname> well, i haven't really done anything except insall/remove a few packages here and there
<lascar> slougi: i got the following message: FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<nonickname> i was having lots of problems when i tried to install the nvidia drivers, too
<lascar> you too, eh?
<lascar> how'd you deal with it?
<nonickname> don't remember what i did, but it had to do with downoading a hack/patch for the install script, then doing some other odd things
<archangel_> my mom is here visiting and thought my pc was off and hit the power button, and now it comes up in 640x480
<slougi> lascar: hmm weird, do you have some custom kernel or something? cause nvidia-glx should pull that in automatically
<nonickname> i was using the legacy nvidia drivers
<archangel_> and the drivers are installed
<lascar> slougi: nope, i've been doing it the repository way ever since i installed Kubuntu
<archangel_> I dont understand why its doing this
<nonickname> did you install it with x windows running?
<lascar> deviated just this once for the updated nvidia drivers, and have i learned my lesson.
<lascar> nonickname: nope, the installer wouldn't allow that
<nonickname> ah
<Martijn81> Ali3N: i don' t have linksys, but maybe this pulldown menu -> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54GL/WRT54GL2.jpg
<lascar> slougi: should i manually add the module in xorg.conf?
<A|i3N> dang. Only thing I see slougi is under network address server setup, and I've got an option that says "Static DNS 1", 2 and 3 and "WINS"
<slougi> lascar: there are two modules, one is for the kernel, one is for X, the kernel one is not being found
<A|i3N> I can *block* computers by MAC address.. hehe
<slougi> lascar: basically, X is configured correctly but the kernel driver is MIA
<slougi> A|i3N: just set up a static config, K-menu -> system settings -> network settings
<slougi> A|i3N: you should be able to figure it out ;)
<lascar> slougi: perhaps the installer partially overwrote it?
<A|i3N> I think so. :)
<slougi> lascar: very possible
<T_Servo> man I like 7zip compression... 3Gb 0> 475Mb
<nonickname> :o
<lascar> man, what do i do?
<slougi> lascar: the problem is that you have no net access atm, can't you get the net up without a GUI?
<lascar> nope
<lascar> the connection completely topped out on me
<InuDuelist> Mmm.
<InuDuelist> I dispise homework.
<InuDuelist> It's cutting into my Linux time.
<A|i3N> Slougi do you think I can set an IP address that is beneath the range of the dynamic IP's assigned by the router? They start at 192.168.0.100, so I'm thinking I should set my ip to something like .99 or something
<lascar> slougi: my wlan settings are configured perfectly, and I haven't touched them
<slougi> lascar: well that's weird... were you using knetworkmanager or something?
<lascar> yeah, but only for feedback
<slougi> A|i3N: I don't think it really matters, you could try one way first, if it doesn't work use something to please your router :)
<lascar> the nuts and bolts are through Kcontrol
<slougi> lascar: hmm right, I don't have much wlan experience myself... anyway, you probably have a usb stick or something to transfer files with? or a FAT partition?
<lascar> unfortunately, no
<lascar> i've been making do with a dvd+rw
<slougi> heh, right. but your network stuff should still work even with the nv driver, I mean the two are not connected
<lascar> slougi: i know!  i'm completely baffled.
<slougi> very weird, is your wlan card still detected? in what way does it not work?
<lascar> slougi: do you think i should manually add the nvidia module?
<lascar> slougi: it is detected, there's just no connection between it and the router under Kubuntu
<slougi> lascar: no, I'd advise getting networking going and then just reinstall the nvidia stuff with apt
<lascar> hmmm...i'll be back
<slougi> lascar: weird, so basically it just doesn't detect a network? have you tried different tools? and how'd this break in the first place? :)
<Agios> did you perhaps have it working then installed nvidia-glx or something that required linux-restricted-modules?
<lascar> Agios: that may be it
<lascar> i remember uninstalling and reinstalling restricted-modules a few times
<Agios> linux-restricted-modules has wlan and nvidia updates in it.
<TheA|i3N> WELL i guess the router likes it, I'm still online. lol. Can you try my IP address again slougi (or someone) 69.220.224.8
<slougi> TheA|i3N: one sec
<lascar> ah.
<slougi> TheA|i3N: still works
<Agios> so it could impact both even though they would seem to be unrelated
<lascar> then that's almost certainly it.
<TheA|i3N> ok now i'm in the channel 3 times. lol. Thanks for all your help Slougi
<nonickname> is there a way to hide things from the taskbar when the current desktop isnt equal to the desktop that the taskbar item isnt on?
<lascar> brb
<slougi> no worries :)
<nonickname> that the taskbar item is on*
<Ethos> hi guys
<slougi> nonickname: yeah in the taskbar properties
<Ethos> best way to get steam working on unbuntu? :)
<Agios> pour some water on it and heat it up :)
<nonickname> slougi: thanks
<Ethos> haha
<slougi> nonickname: uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<Ethos> ;)
<nonickname> dunno why i didn't think of that :p
* nonickname goes off to play xmame
<slougi> nonickname: well it's an annoying default to begin with ;)
<nonickname> :p
<nonickname> maybe there was fear of a virus that hid in the last desktop, minimised :p
<nonickname> wtf
<nonickname> konsole just gave me a tip of the day
<slougi> I think it's just so that people who don't know how virtual desktops work don't lose apps by mistake
<slougi> well turn them of then :p
<nonickname> i know, but i've never seen a tip of the day for konsole before
<nonickname> maybe it's the aptitude update
<slougi> probably the kubuntu default settings are busted in edgy or something
<nonickname> :p
<SlimG> anyone know howto change the color of a word in a wikipage ?
<Ranbee> hi, is aptitude the CLI of adept?
<SlimG> Ranbee: afaik Adept use apt-get
<Ranbee> oh, i'm using an installed version of nubuntu and wanted to use aptitude, but it's not there. i thought it might be part of adpet??
<Ranbee> lol *adept
<crimsun> nubuntu?
<ravenous> they're all frontends for apt-get
<Ranbee> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<crimsun> (yes, known)
<crimsun> aptitude _should_ be in the default seed
<Ranbee> ravenous: do you know how i can use aptitude then?
<Ranbee> it's not there
<SlimG> Ranbee: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<ravenous> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<ravenous> assuming they're using the traditional ubuntu repos, ive never even heard of nubuntu
<Ranbee> i'm sure i tried that :| i'll just check
<crimsun> it's a derivative
<T_Servo> HRM
<Ranbee> OMG, i'm so sorry, it's already installed, i must have spelled it wrong...
<T_Servo> is build-essential on the 6.06.1 CD.. or does it need to be downloaded?
<SlimG> ravenous: wikipedia entry: nUbuntu or Network Ubuntu is a project to take the existing Ubuntu distribution and remaster it as a LiveCD and Full Install with tools needed for penetration-testing servers and networks.
<ravenous> he posted the link, i understand what it is ;) i had just never heard of it
<ravenous> T_Servo: should be on the cd
<Ranbee> i know it's abit OT, but i'll post this once, screenshots for nubuntu
<Ranbee> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=691&slide=3&title=nubuntu+6.06+screenshots
<T_Servo> how would I go about installing?  sudo apt-get install build-essential  just gives an error that build-essintial wasn't found
<Hawkwind> T_Servo: Make sure you setup all of your sources
<Hawkwind> !repos > T_Servo
<T_Servo> hmm
<ravenous> if your cd is in the repo list it should pull it right off there, otherwise it'll take it off the net and build-essential is in the main repo so you shouldnt even have to configure anything to access it unless something's already been tampered with
* T_Servo is use to the "pick everything to install" style
<T_Servo> I don;t think it is setup.. because something simple like "make" says it wasn;t found
<ravenous> make is in build-essential
<ravenous> it has to be installed first
<T_Servo> yea, figured that.. just trying to figure out how :)
<ravenous> im saying your repos should already be setup to access it unless they've been messed with
<T_Servo> yea.. looking at that now
<SlimG> anyone know howto change the color of a word in a wikipage ?
<ravenous> make  sure your spelling it right as well, or open synaptic and search for 'build-essential' you could do as well
<alex_> hello everyone
<alex_> how do I update the kernel?
<alex_> using adept?
<T_Servo> hmm
<T_Servo> don;t see a cd option
<nagyv> alex_: adept notifier will notify you about a new kernel, and you just have to select it (AFAIK)
<alex_> nagyv: automatically in the system tray?
<nagyv> alex_: I think so
<alex_> nagyv: ok, thanks
<edju> Laptop's cd drive is dead, and no floppy drive.  Possible to install kubuntu from an empty partition or  from an external drive mounted via nfs?
<alex_> I am getting this errors when trying to install the drivers from ati.com
<alex_> Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<alex_> Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<alex_> Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<mponce> hello need help kubuntu wireless WAP2 security
<nagyv> alex_: are you sure that you need the ati drivers?
<nagyv> mponce: try wpa_supplicant
<alex_> nagyv: 100% positive
<alex_> nagyv: it's a long story, I installed it successfully last time, but windows destroyed my linux partition so I am re-installing it now
<alex_> nagyv: except for I am getting this error this time
<nagyv> alex_: :( sorry, but I am not an expert, so I can not help, I use the free radeon drivers
<alex_> nagyv: thanks nevertheless man, I need the drivers because I have a redeon X1400 on my laptop
<alex_> nagyv: the old drivers don't support it
<rouzic> Hi
<rouzic> I have a problem
<T_Servo> Ok.. I don;t see how to add the CD as a source in Adept :\
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Martijn81> rouzic: throw it out
<red> how would I go about getting and installing drivers for my ati x1300 video card
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nonickname> uhm.. yea i did get errors upgrading to edgy
<rouzic> I have installed LILO with the kernel 2.6.15-386 and later I have got up-to-date to the version 2.6.15-686. But on having started LILO it continues with the version 386
<rouzic> Since I do to change the kernel of take-off?
<red> nice
<Dr_Willis> rouzic,  rerun lilo perhaps.. or edit the lilo.conf and fix it. then rerun lilo
<nonickname> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<nonickname>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<rouzic> map=/boot/map
<rouzic>  delay=20
<rouzic>  append=noapic
<rouzic>  image=/vmlinuz initrd=/initrd.img
<rouzic>  root=/dev/sda3
<rouzic> this is part of my lilo.conf
<dta> heya
<Dr_Willis> rouzic,  look at /vmlinuz  /initrd.img - they are most likely soft links to the kernel with the wrong version.
<nonickname> slougi: uhh.. did you see that?
<rouzic>  image=/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686
<rouzic> Thats correct?
<ravenous> T_Servo: under view -> manage repositories, you need to add a line for the cd, or you can do it in synaptic which i find easier since there's an 'add cdrom' button but whatever works
<Martijn81> rouzic: with lilo you have to run some file after configuring it, dunno exactly since i use grub a lot lately
<Dr_Willis> you rerun the command 'lilo' after changing the lilo config file. :P
<rouzic> Do I add the version of the kernel in the lilo.conf?
<Dr_Willis> rouzic,  look where that kernel actually is at... most likely thats WRONG since its not in / its in /boot/
<Dr_Willis> or change the soft links is an easier way
<rouzic> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> You are reminding me why i like grub so much. :P
<rouzic> I restart and verify if it works
<ravenous> good protein
<angasule> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<T_Servo> ravenous: Is there an example of hos that is setup somewhere?  When I tried to setup the CD I got an error message
<jcole> i get this installing kubuntu -> /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: line 42: 3: Bad file descriptor
<T_Servo> or I can copy the file and right click, install
<T_Servo> or not.. heh
<lascar> slougi: it turns out that my wi-card isn't being detected afterall
<red> i think i installed my ati drivers wrong because it doesnt allow the resolution that i had
<red> where do i find the instructions to install the ati again
<ravenous> T_Servo: mine looks like this -> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06_Dapper Drake_- Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted .. i dont see how its not under your repositories by default if you installed of the cd it should be there unless your sources.list has been tampered with
<red> i know its 1680x1050
<red> but it doesnt allow me to chose that
<ravenous> the cd is the very first repo commented out on my adept repo list
<T_Servo> I just finished installing it not 45 mins ago.. so no way it could have been tampered with
<red> ati x1300 video card drivers
<jan_> hello folks
<jan_> i am new to linux/kubuntu
<jan_> and i want to install maya
<T_Servo> I'll do it the old fassioned way then... copy and paste and manual install
<jan_> any help on that
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<red> thanxs
<jan_> guys any help on maya installation on kubuntu
<ravenous> isnt maya a windows program?
<jan_> yeah it has a linux version as well
<jcole> maya runs on linux and irix unix too
<jan_> i have got the rpms
<jcole> maya is not for the faint of heart
<mx> =(
<mx> i'm running a terminal irc client
<jan_> i have been using maya for almost 4 years now since its inception :)
<ravenous> rpms arent going to work for ubuntu unless you can 'alien' them into debs but ive not tried nor want to
<jan_> but i need to run it on kubuntu
<jan_> do i have to download alien
<ravenous> sudo apt-get install alien
<jcole> ravenous: some lazy companies actually alien their distributed .rpm to .deb
<mx> speaking of running things on kubuntu, can someone tell me what that command is to reconfigure the xorg configs?
<mx> apparently edgy doesnt like fglrx
<jcole> mx: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mx> thanks
<jan_> thanks ravenous
<mx> now, how do i copy things without a mouse..
<jcole> mx: select "ati" driver
<jan_> ill try this
<jcole> mx: apt-get install gpm
<mx> jcole: gpm?
<jcole> mx: ya
<mx> jcole: whats that :p
<ravenous> jan_: i see some links on ubuntuforums.org on using alien to install on older ubuntu versions so it might work maybe want to search it as well
<jcole> mx: mouse for text mode
<mx> ahh
<mx> thanks
<mx> okay, one more question
<mx> is there a way i can run multiple things at once in text mode?
<jan_> thanks ravenous ill try that
<ravenous> np
<ravenous> adding & to the end of the program will run it in the background
<jcole> mx: after you configure X with the "ati" driver, run this
<jcole> mx: aticonfig --initial
<mx> x_x
<ravenous> otherwise open another virtual console
<jcole> mx: ctrl-alt-(f1 to f6)
<mx> :o
<mx> :D
<intelikey> ok i think i'm back...   now what was i gonna do? !
<yonkeltron> talib kweli is golden
<mx> ty jcole
<mx> i could actually live in the console, if it had some good games..
<charims> hi everyone, i was having a problem with my sound system, i would get no sound at all, and now, i just opened gaim instant messenger for the first time, and i had sound, so i went to play an mp3, and now i have no sound again :(
<intelikey> mx it does.   and many of the games that you think require X can run in console
<intelikey> !mp3 > charims
<jcole> mx: "screen" is an app that lets you manage multiple apps in one text window
<mx> i see
<mx> hmm.. copy+paste?
<intelikey> it's also not needed, you have some 128 consoles by default
<T_Servo> hmmm
<red> i fixed my drivers, i just didnt allow it to go that in depth during all of the detections
<intelikey> mx gpm
<red> this shit rules
<mx> i've got gpm
<TheA|i3N> hey this isn't kubuntu related but maybe one of ya'll would know this - is there a way to save a video off of a web site that loads via Java? Say there was a business presenation off of a company site that I wanted to use on my own site but it loads via java.. how would I go about saving it?
<intelikey> left button highlight right button paste
<T_Servo> g++-4.0 depends on libstdc++6-4.0-dev ... but libstdc++6-4.0-dev depends on  g++-4.0  .... o.0
<mx> say i wanna highlight, then go into another terminal and right click..
<mx> ahh, nice
<T_Servo> TheA|i3N: check the source.. they may point to the video file in the page code
<mx> intelikey: thanks, i didnt think it'd work between consoles
<T_Servo> there are also some firefox extensions that may let you save the video
<intelikey> mx welcome to the real linux (not that candy *** stuff in X)
<ravenous> T_Servo: yeah thats not going to help because just installing 'gcc' deb for example isnt going to install the deps
<TheA|i3N> well i looked but it doesn't make any sense to me
<T_Servo> yea
<TheA|i3N> firefox extentions ... hm
<T_Servo> I am down to those two for installing... not sure how to get past this
<T_Servo> gave up trying to get it to look at the CD
<ravenous> you need to fix the repos and install it that way, like I said its in the main repo on the net as well if your not getting it from the web or cd then you've got another huge underlying problem
<intelikey> T_Servo do an  sudo apt-get install -f
<InuDuelist> I was about to attempt ot give ReactOS a shot, and then I saw screenshots.
<InuDuelist> Nasty.
<Dr_Willis> heh heh
<terry_> i was trying to install a printer, and it couldn't install the drivers because i didn't have suffcient priviledges, but i'm the only account.
<Dr_Willis> you need to use 'sudo' to do root-ish stuff. :)
<Dr_Willis> or similer.
<terry_> i still don't know what that means
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<terry_> gracias..
<ravenous> run 'sudo' before the command and enter your user password when it prompts
<Dr_Willis> it means  kubuntu tries to be secure by default. :)
<intelikey> hah
<InuDuelist> Better yet, type in "sudo su" and become auto-root. It's yummy.
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ravenous> sudo -i ;)
<intelikey> it means the default user is root-jr  is what it means
* Dr_Willis wonders where everyone gets this 'sudo su' stuff from.
<terry_> wait... what am i typing in?
<Dr_Willis> terry_,  depends on what you are doing.
<terry_> trying to use the printer wizard.
<Dr_Willis> sudo command-to-run-as-root-user
<InuDuelist> Does anyone know if ReactOS allows for the changing of the theme and/or skin?
<InuDuelist> Because Windows Classic just isn't going to work for me.
<Dr_Willis> the kde printer config tool has a 'administrator' mode button.
<NDPTAL85> Is ReactOS stable?
<terry_> i don't see the adminstrator mode...
<charims> hi everyone, i was having a problem with my sound system, i would get no sound at all, and now, i just opened gaim instant messenger for the first time, and i had sound, so i went to play an mp3, and now i have no sound again :( its not a codec issue, it has something to do with my sound card, i know this becuase i already downloaded the codedcs,m and now i also get no sound from gaim
<InuDuelist> NDPTAL85: I'm not sure. All I know is that its 0.3.0 release has been made.
<InuDuelist> Everyone's saying that it is, but I doubt it.
<NDPTAL85> I keep thinking that if ReactOS gets halfway decent that MS will simply sue it out of existence.
<InuDuelist> They can't.
<InuDuelist> I don't recall exes to be copyrighted to them.
<NDPTAL85> They aren't. But the overall design of the OS.
<InuDuelist> Common design for many OSs.
<NDPTAL85> Until they've been sued you can't assume that what they're doing is automatically legal. MS are the ones who created Windows first afterall. If anyone can sue those guys its MS.
<intelikey> InuDuelist they will find something else to claim.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Maybe.
<Hemerson> anhahom
<jake1> hey i'm a first time kubuntu user, can someone tell me how to install themes
<jake1> i have been using the gnome but thought i would try kubuntu instead
<jake1> cuz i kinda like the KDE interface
<charims> .
<T_Servo> does this look right for the adept:  deb cdrom:pool/main/ dapper main restricted
<intelikey> well i'm siriously considering adding a password to my user account.....  i like not messing with passwords but i can't get X worked out where user can use it reliably,  and i get tired of using root for any X activities.....   someone talk me out of it.
<T_Servo> editing the final manually since adept doesn;t seem to like the cdrom
<intelikey> T_Servo cdrom:///cdrom/pool/main/   ???
<charims> what is a command to kill mpg123 when it is playing?
<intelikey> ^c    or killall mpg123
<kill4killin> does anyone know of a way that i can make my runcompiz.sh file that i made to start up xgl and compiz run when i start up kde?
<ravenous> ps aux for the ID and 'kill' the process
<charims> kk, thanks
<intelikey> ravenous why not  kill `pidof blah`   ?
<ravenous> more than one way to skin a cat
<intelikey> top
<ravenous> i prefer chainsaws *shrug*
<intelikey> xtop
<charims> haha
<jott_> i prefer psdoom
<intelikey> ksysguard
<mx> mx@mx-desktop:~$
<intelikey> or the M$ way    [ctrl] +[alt] +[del]    reboot    :)
<mx> mx@mx-desktop:~$
<mx> whoops
<intelikey> mx want to change that ?
<mx> lol, my bad, trying to figure out why links wouldnt accept a paste
<manchicken> Is kubunto a 100%-free(speach) distro?
<jcole> brb
<terry_> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> mx test this,    export PS1='\l [\u\$\h.\w]  '
<kill4killin> does anyone know how i can add the runcompiz.sh file to the startup of kde?
<TheA|i3N> anybody know where firefox's tmp folder is?
<mx> you want me to execute that?
<linuxkid2> anyone know how to get windows machines talking ZeroConf? Besides Apple Bonjour?
<intelikey> mx yeah   it changes the prompt
<kill4killin> do "sudo updatedb" then do "sudo locate firefox"
<mx> tty2 [mx$mx-desktop.~] 
<intelikey> see
<kill4killin> and then just look through all the directories that get listed
<intelikey> :)
<terry_> how do i run .sh files?
<intelikey> sh file.sh
<linuxkid2> kill4killin: add the script to ~/.kde/Autostart
<kill4killin> linuxkid2 thanks
<osiris> is there an app to tell what program is using bandwidth, and how much
<linuxkid2> intelikey: at prompt, "./script.sh"
<kill4killin> intelikey, you should just be able to do FILENAME.sh and if that doesnt work, sudo FILENAME.sh
<mx> intelikey: i was actually trying to figure out why i couldnt paste into rafb's paste form using the highlight and right click method
<kill4killin> you also may need to chmod +x the file first
<Martijn81> osiris: iftop will do
<intelikey> linuxkid2 and kill4killin you assume the file is executable.
<linuxkid2> you do have to make it executable in the permissiones
<ravenous> if its not executable you have to run sh
<linuxkid2> the ./ thing works for non-execs sometimes.
<intelikey> mx hold the shift and click
<terry_> i'm about to rip out my hair.
<intelikey> mx inside apps that grab the mouse you have to shift it.
<TheA|i3N> actually, i guess i should ask: where is firefox's cache folder
<linuxkid2> osiris: like top for the network?
<osiris> thx, im trying it now
<Martijn81> terry_: just tell us where it's bugging you
<mx> ah, thanks intelikey
<linuxkid2> I don't know if top does that, osiris
<intelikey> linuxkid2 you don't have to chmod it to use   sh file.sh
<ravenous> iftop does
<linuxkid2> yes, that's right
<linuxkid2> forgot
<terry_> ok... so i'm trying to run this little file called install-sh from the terminal.
<terry_> i've done all the change-directory things
<terry_> i'm in the folder.
<mx> sh ./install-sh ?
<intelikey> sh file.sh
<ravenous> so 'sh install-sh', or './install-sh' with no ''s
<terry_> it says no input file specified.
<ravenous> try mx's
<linuxkid2> intelikey: yes I know
<osiris> ok, now is there a way to see what file someone is downloading off apache ?
<intelikey> one can   . file.sh    as well  but that's less secure
<osiris> Martijn81, iftop works great
<linuxkid2> No idea, haven't used apache.
<terry_> ok, if i'm too dumb to run a .sh file, how do i install my hpdeskjet 940c without linux telling me i have the wrong privledge and/or the drivers don't exist? :)
<Martijn81> osiris: yeah it's very configurable too (just hit h)
<linuxkid2> anyone know how to get windows machines talking ZeroConf? Besides Apple Bonjour?
<nnn0> !mp4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mx> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ByZQIB75.nln.html
<linuxkid2> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jake1> sorry
<mx> E: Couldn't find package ati
<jake1> anyways.......... can anyone assist me in installing themes
<jake1> i'm new at this
<jake1> new at kubuntu anyways
<jake1> i've been using gnome
<intelikey> mx  you followed the wiki ?
<mx> uhm
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mx> ah
<jake1> which normally i drag my tar.gz file to the theme manager and it installs
<mx> you see, there is no fglrx driver either, as far as i can tell.. one sec
<jake1> however i am not seemingly able to do that with Kubuntu
<jake1> any ideas
<terry_> hey um... where do you find your su password? :)
<D4rkly> am i able to install linux-image-amd64-k8 if im running i386 version of kubuntu ?
<intelikey> terry_ there isn't one.   use sudo and your users passwd
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ravenous> jake1: run kcontrol, under appearance and themes, theme manager, click on 'install new theme'
<mx> terry_: sudo passwd if you wanna cheat
<mx> i'm not completely sure that that's safe at all though
<Martijn81> bah, cheaters
<intelikey> ummm mx they'll boot you out of here for that.
<mx> :x
<mx> sorry
<intelikey> that's taboo  you don't tell people how to set the root password  it's against *buntu rules
<intelikey> :)
<mx> heh
<mx> uhmm.. is there a way to reset the root pw, if, say, someone has already done that? ;)
<ravenous> well not against the rules but point them to the root !bang is alot better and let them decide for themselves if they want to use it
<intelikey> seriously there are some *butu zealotts that will putch a hissie about that.
<ravenous> 'not reccomended' is more like it
<intelikey> mx sure
<intelikey> passwd -l
<reddwolf78> hello can any one give me the easy ubuntu link
<mx> ah
<mx> thanks
<intelikey> or acrually passwd -d && passwd -l
<ravenous> learn to use apt-get instead, buuut ..
<mx> now passwd -d -l?
<ravenous> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mx> not*
<mx> ah, nvm
<intelikey> you should lock a blanck password
<intelikey> blank
<terry_> ZOMG.
<terry_> what's the user/pass thingy for cups & adding a printer?
<terry_> i have never found adding a printer so hard in my life.
<intelikey> the -d sets the passwd to blank   i.e. you don't need one.  then the -l locks it so you can't login that account.
<mx> done
<terry_> ..what
<mx> time to find something new to do..
<intelikey> terry_ the only password there is, is the one you set.    if it's asking for a passwoed it's asking for yours
<mx> !video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mx> hmm
<terry_> ok, perfect. i know my password. unfortunately cups doesn't like it
<intelikey> mx thought you were doing ati ?
<mx> wtf
<jake1> ravenous thanks... do i need to restart in order for the theme to take effect
<mx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> yeah all the joy of being root-jr
<jake1> i installed it, and i hit apply but nothing happened
<mx> This version of Links does not contain SSL/TLS support
<intelikey> mx elinks
<terry_> i'm about to rape my printer.
<mx> :D thanks
<Martijn81> intellikey: man passwd say ->
<Martijn81> -l, --lock
<Martijn81>               Lock the named account. This option disables an account by changing the password to a value which
<Martijn81>               matches no possible encrypted value.
<ravenous> jake1: you may need to restart kde, yeah, i dont remember exactly havent switched in awhile
<Martijn81> just -l might be enough
<D4rkly> anyone know if i can use amd64-k8 with i386 install ?
<terry_> somebody tell me why my printer just spits out blank pages.
<terry_> :)
<intelikey> Martijn81 -l is enough to lock it.  i'm not sure it will fix sulogin though.    sulogin is used in single user mode for emergency fixes, it normally asks for the root password; however *buntu uses a hacked sulogin that skips that if the root account is locked with no password,  i'm not sure it will work correctly if you don't blank the passwd first.
<MetaMorfoziS> joccak al 1:30 mulva kelek
<terry_> ok.. how do i remove a printer?
<jilocasin> 'ello all
<Martijn81> intellikey: thanks! :)
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> no theme change
<jake1> i selected it
<jake1> it installed
<jake1> (no preview available)
<mx> intelikey: wiki didn't help.. want output?
<jake1> and then i tried to apply it,
<jake1> nothing happened so i restarted kde and nothing happened
<terry_> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jake1> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> mx i don't think i will be of any use on ati stuff, i've never owned ati *
<jake1> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<mx> intelikey: ah, well, thanks
<mx> i think i already fixed this once before
<intelikey> mx and i don't X very often
<mx> lol
<mx> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<mx> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<mx> (EE) No drivers available.
<mx> </spam>
<Martijn81> terry_: please try to /msg with the bot and ask for info that way, it's makes the channel beter to read
<jake1> any ideas why my KDE theme isn't changing whenever i select it
<intelikey> Martijn81 why don't you help terry_ get his/her printer going,  been at it for two days now.
<jake1> it shows up under the kcontrol theme manager but not in the system settings>appearance
<jake1> theme place
<Martijn81> intellikey: i don't have a printer at my computer, so i never tried and therefore i lack the knowledge
<terry_> all i need to know is what CUPS wants as the username/password when i try to install a printe.r
<terry_> i put in terry/ then the pass, and it doesn't work.
<terry_> but the pass using the sudo commands works fine.
<Search4Lancer> grrr.... windows keep disappearing from my alt+tab list....
<intelikey> terry_ local printer ?    you are installing a network printer ?
<terry_> local.
<terry_> usb.
<intelikey> are you sure you are not in the network section of cups config ?
<jilocasin> can anyone point me in the direction to info on restoring grub?
<terry_> pretty sure..
<terry_> CUPS at localhost.
<intelikey> no local printer   not cups @ anythinf
<intelikey> g
<terry_> ..what?
<intelikey> local printer
<intelikey> no, local printer;   not cups @ anything.
<intelikey> punctuation helps...
<terry_> oh...
<terry_> well how else am i supposed to delete a printer driver that doesn't work?
<jake1> no one knows how to install themes???????
<reddwolf78> when i run the easyubuntu i get an error could someone help me with it
<a212359> ?
<intelikey> terry_ give me about 5 minutes.  i'll be back and try to walk you through it.    take a break and get a drink of water or something.
<terry_> sounds like a deal.
<intelikey> i have to fire up another box.  back in a bit.
<reddwolf78> pastebin
<reddwolf78> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<linuxkid2> anyone know how to get windows machines talking ZeroConf? Besides Apple Bonjour?
<reddwolf78>  when i run the easyubuntu i get an error could someone help me with it i but my error message here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21934
<Martijn81> jake1: yes, do to kde-look.org, download a theme rated for you KDE version and install it the way ravenous said.
<Martijn81> *go
<jake1> how do i tell what version of KDE I have
<jake1> ?
<jake1> oops
<jake1> nvm
<jake1> found it
<Hawkwind> jake1: Click on the Help -> About of any KDE app
<Jucato> reddwolf78: is Adept running while you try to run EasyUbuntu?
<mx> how do i get drivers that work with ati cards in edgy =/
<reddwolf78> the first time no
<reddwolf78> then i tried with it running
<linuxkid2> jake1: unless you've manually upgraded, it's KDE 3.4.2
<linuxkid2> 3.5.2
<linuxkid2> err
<Jucato> reddwolf78: don't run EasyUbuntu while Adept or apt-get is running
<reddwolf78> ok
<linuxkid2> anyone know how to get windows machines talking ZeroConf? Besides Apple Bonjour?
<reddwolf78> i will try it again then
<Jucato> mx: if you're using edgy, you might want to ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<jake1> mine says 3.5.2
<jake1> oh
<jake1> hehe
<mx> Jucato: thanks
<InuDuelist> Hey, Jucato's back.
<Jucato> ehehehe!!!
<InuDuelist> ... Did you even leave?
<Jucato> hmm... yeah, for about 8 hours? ehehe
<InuDuelist> You left?
<linuxkid2> anyone know how to get windows machines talking ZeroConf? Besides Apple Bonjour?
<InuDuelist> Seriously?
<InuDuelist> Like, sign off?
<Jucato> um... I had to sleep...
<InuDuelist> Great.
<Jucato> why?
<InuDuelist> Did you sign off, close Konversation (or whatever IRC Client you use)?
<Jucato> InuDuelist: yes. why?
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<Tokeiito> labanaktis (good night)
<InuDuelist> I didn't see your "Jucato signed on" message.
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<InuDuelist> Found it.
<InuDuelist> Nevermind.
<Jucato> hmm....
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm on your Watched Nicknames?
<linuxkid2> Anyone know how to get windows machines talking ZeroConf? Besides Apple Bonjour?
<erov> big brother O_o
<linuxkid2> Anyone?
<InuDuelist> erov: "big brother"?
<erov> wrong window /window next
<Jucato> ehehe
<reddwolf78> that worked this time thanks for the tip
<InuDuelist> Heh.
<reddwolf78> i have one other question
<reddwolf78> how do i set up for djing on a online radio from linux
<Jucato> reddwolf78: just make sure that whenever you're trying to run something that installs packages, make sure that nothing else that also installs packages is running
<reddwolf78> ok
<linuxkid2> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<linuxkid2> hmmm.
<reddwolf78> linuxkid was that ment for me
<linuxkid2> what? the zeroconf? no
<linuxkid2> Just my own research.
<mx> intelikey: no answer
<reddwolf78> ok
<Jucato> btw, you can make ubotu PM you the result of your query by doing !<query> > <nickname>, something like !mp3 > Jucato
<linuxkid2> oh, good Idea
<linuxkid2> It's like the shell
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> redirection
<ravenous> or just msg him what you want to know about ;)
<reddwolf78> i dj on sat nights and just got ride of my xp system so is there a way to dj from linux
<mx> wow.. deja vu
<mx> i think i actually told someone about being in an irc room from a terminal, something i've never done until now
<Jucato> irssi is a very kool IRC client for the command line
<linuxkid2> Could Avahi possibly be compiled on windows?
<mx> Jucato: yep
<terry_> Ok, printer problem is fixed.
<terry_> to whomever cares.
<charims> Hi everyone, i have a sound problem, and i could really use some help, It's not a codec problem, the specifics are at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1434779#post1434779
<mx> had zero learning curve, aside from figuring out that alt+number switches between windows
<mx> would anyone mind helping me with edgy?
<intelikey> !add-printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add-printer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> mx i miss something ?
<InuDuelist> !addprinter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addprinter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<InuDuelist> It was worth a shot.
<intelikey> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mx> i typed /exit trying to leave a room and killed irssi
<InuDuelist> >__>
<InuDuelist> <__<
<intelikey> hehhe yep   /part #channel
<mx> ah
<mx> i was doing /leave
<reddwolf78> i dj on sat nights and just got ride of my xp system so is there a way to dj from linux could someone let me know if it is possable
* InuDuelist sighs.
<Agios> charims: try playing with the mixer settings. Sound is obviously working.
<mx> reddwolf78: what exactly were you doing from windows?
<charims> ty Agios, will try that
<intelikey> mx tried epic bitchx xchat-text ?   other irc clinets that work in consoles
<reddwolf78> well from my old xp i was running sam cast to dj songs and i was woundering if i could do the same thing from linux
<mx> intelikey: bitchx is a bitch to run :p
<intelikey> mx xchat-text is almost to geeky for me...
<Dyegov> Hi I have problems, I have just installed kubuntu, but I can't access my old Windows system, what can I do?
<maltaethiron> uh oh
<maltaethiron> dyegov: did you do a partition install or a complete install?
<mx> reddwolf78: sam cast?
<Dyegov> When I was installing kubuntu, it gave me the option of reiszing the existing partion and use the space left
<maltaethiron> hmm
<maltaethiron> anyone here good with dual boot?
<intelikey> what ya need maltaethiron ?
<Dyegov> I just can't lose my windows, I have a lot of important files
<maltaethiron> dygov needs help
<reddwolf78> its a program to help with getting music online for people to here it
<Dyegov> I'm the one who needs help with dual boot
<maltaethiron> dyegov* needs
<charims> Hey Agios, tryed both Kmix and Alsamixer, nothing is muted, everthing is up all the way.
<terry_> anybody successfully running firefox under WINE with java working?
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Why are you running Firefox under Wine?
<Eeyore> sup
<intelikey> Dyegov important files should never be entrusted to hd only; Xpecally when playing with disk tools.
<terry_> to get java working. lol
<charims> So, my question is, why did the sound work when the computer just started, but when i tried to play an MP3, everything just stopped making sound
<terry_> i can't get java working under reg.
<Dyegov> Can somebody help me?
<mx> my forehead hurts =(
<archangel_> intelikey: hey dude, you busy?
<InuDuelist> Dyegov, sure.
<InuDuelist> What exactly happened?
<intelikey> archangel_ yes and no...
<Dyegov> I have just installed kubuntu, but now I can't access my windows
<archangel_> I cant figure out'why' I have a problem
<InuDuelist> Oh?
<Dyegov> kubuntu gave me the option of resizing the existing partition and use the left space and I did it
<InuDuelist> Did you use the graphical installer?
<Dyegov> yes
<Dyegov> I'm pretty new at this
<InuDuelist> Don't worry, so was I.
<InuDuelist> A year ago.
<archangel_> intelikey: my mom pushed power on my pc thinking it was off
<Dyegov> I need dual boot in order to use both systems
<InuDuelist> You do.
<intelikey> Dyegov start with this      fdisk -l     and make sure the partitions are all recognized and you know the names of them.
<InuDuelist> When you start your computer up, what comes up?
<InuDuelist> OK, let him handle it.
<InuDuelist> If you need anything else, let me know.
<archangel_> intelikey: well, it wasnt, and when it rebooted, it cant display anything over 640x480
<Dyegov> But I didn't understand what I have to do
<InuDuelist> Open a terminal.
<charims> When someone has a chance, i could use some help with ym sound system.
<Dyegov> also I doesn,'t say anything, just enters linux
<Dyegov> wait
<InuDuelist> Uh, oh.
<intelikey> archangel_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dyegov> ok, I'm in terminal
<InuDuelist> Mmm, yakuake.
<InuDuelist> OK.
<archangel_> intelikey:  ok
<terry_> Anyone know how to get Java working with firefox
<InuDuelist> Now, type in "fdisk -l" minus the quotes.
<terry_> ?
<InuDuelist> Do you see your windows partition?
<reddwolf78>  i dj on sat nights and just got ride of my xp system so is there a way to dj from linux could someone let me know if it is possable  i used to run sam cast a program that let you put music out to the net to ppl can hear it
<InuDuelist> Dyegov, do you see your windows partition?
<Dyegov> wait
<InuDuelist> Ok.
<intelikey> Dyegov looking for 'ntfs' partitions.   take note of the  '/dev/hd**'
<InuDuelist> Sorry for rushing you, but can you explain which step you are currently at?
<Dyegov> nothing happens
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> You opened terminal.
<intelikey> terry_ did you get my msg ?
<InuDuelist> Right?
<Dyegov> is it an "L" or an i
<terry_> yes, i figured it out :)
<InuDuelist> "L".
<InuDuelist> Lowercase, though.
<terry_> i was trying to manage printers through the webbrowser, but i had to go to system, THEN manage printers.
<terry_> now i'm onto installing java :)
<Dyegov> yeah, I write that and nothing happens
<InuDuelist> ...
<terry_> whats that command that gives you superuser powers?
<InuDuelist> Is fdisk a sudo command?
<intelikey> !java > terry_
<InuDuelist> Anyone remember?
<intelikey> InuDuelist if it doesn't list then you can prepend sudo
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Is fdisk a sudo command?
<Dyegov> I'm lost!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> or append the hd  /dev/hda  for exapmle
<InuDuelist> Dyegov, type in "sudo fdisk -l"
<charims> yes, it is a sudo command
<charims> had to check myself ;)
<InuDuelist> OK.
<InuDuelist> Dyegov, did a little "Password:" come up?
<Dyegov> It worked, but without sudo
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<Dyegov> I was not looged as root 
<erov> it'd directly affect the hard drive of course it needs root access :p
<InuDuelist> that's what sudo does.
<InuDuelist> su means root.
<InuDuelist> Or so, I think.
<InuDuelist> That's what I think of it as.
<Dyegov> Ok, I found 1 NFTS partition
<InuDuelist> Good.
<charims> YAY!!!!
* charims parties
<InuDuelist> Does it match the qualities of your Windows partition?
<intelikey> su=switch user   or   super user  depending on how it's applied.
<InuDuelist> Size, and everything?
<Dyegov> yeah
<Dyegov> exactly
<shulman> how do I make the icons on my desktop smaller?
<InuDuelist> Good.
<charims> maybe he didnt get grub installed
<InuDuelist> Did you get any message about the installation of GRUB?
<intelikey> shulman kcontrol knows a way.
<InuDuelist> GRUB is the boot manager, by the wya.
<Dyegov> yeah, when kubuntu was finishing, it said it was intalling GRUB
<InuDuelist> way*
<InuDuelist> Did it?
<Dyegov> yeah, when kubuntu was finishing, it said it was intalling GRUB
<InuDuelist> But when you start your computer, it just boots straight into Kubuntu?
<intelikey> Dyegov do you see ntfs partitions yes or no ?
<Dyegov> yes
<charims> have you watched it boot
<InuDuelist> intelikey: He said he did.
<Dyegov> yes, I see 1 NFTS partition
<charims> there is a ten second wait for you to choose windows or linux
<archangel_> intelikey: is there a part 2?
<intelikey> ok now do  less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dyegov> no, there's not
<charims> kk
<InuDuelist> Alright, did you watch it boot? Did it pop up a screen, or did it just boot straight (like, immediately) into Windows?
<InuDuelist> Er, Kubuntu?
<intelikey> archangel_ restart x
<Agios> charims: kmix has some switches too. Play with them as well.
<archangel_> I did
<Dyegov> it boot straight into linux
<terry_> the apt-get command for sun-java5-bin doesn't work, does anyone else know what it would be?
<InuDuelist> Alright.
<charims> Agios: I did  :(
<archangel_> intelikey: I get the same 640x480
<shulman> perfect. thanks!
<InuDuelist> I don't know how to handle GRUB problems, but intelikey might.
<archangel_> oh wait, I didnt try to change it
<InuDuelist> I can almost guarantee that this is a GRUB problem.
<InuDuelist> Don't worry, you haven't lost Windows. ;)
<reddwolf78> i dj on sat nights and just got ride of my xp system so is there a way to dj from linux could someone let me know if it is possable  i used to run sam cast a program that let you put music out to the net to ppl can hear it
<Dyegov> Thanks
<Dyegov> But what can I do?
<archangel_> intelikey: yeah, I cant get anyhting higher
<intelikey> dyegov do  less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kRush> hi, someone running keepassx under amd64?
<Dyegov> what's that?
<InuDuelist> It's a command.
<InuDuelist> Like "fdisk -l"
<Dyegov> wait
<intelikey> Dyegov look for windows listing  toward the bottom.
<InuDuelist> Look for any listing.
<archangel_> I have the bigest icons on the planet
<InuDuelist> intelikey: He said it boots straight into Kubuntu, that means that there's only one listing.
<archangel_> ray charles could see them
<intelikey> InuDuelist no it doesnt
<InuDuelist> It doesn't?
<InuDuelist> Like I said, I can't really handle GRUB problems.
<InuDuelist> I'm liable to be wrong from this point on.
<Dyegov> It doesn't say windoes
<InuDuelist> What does it say?
<Dyegov> ubuntu 3
<Dyegov>  times
<intelikey> archangel_ if you configured X properly (the monitor section most of all) then it should work   you can  sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<InuDuelist> Great.
<InuDuelist> That means you're missing the Windows.
<InuDuelist> intelikey should help you get that in there.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Do that.
<Dyegov> please
<InuDuelist> :P
<intelikey> Dyegov ok you need to add a windows entry.
<InuDuelist> Don't worry, it's a minor problem. Should be fixed relatively soon.
<archangel_> grrrr,   ok
<intelikey> Dyegov do this    sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> InuDuelist you dual boot ?
<D4rkly> how do i hide the title bar on a specific window ?
<archangel_> wow, over my head
<Jucato> intelikey: why "sudo kate"??
<Dyegov> It saisa thare were a lot of preblems and nothin happens
<archangel_> same here
<Dyegov> "No database avalible"
<InuDuelist> Jucato, you need to be root to save those files.
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<InuDuelist> Ah.
<intelikey> Jucato he needs to add a line for windows in menu.lst
<intelikey> and don't tell me sudo wont work on that one...
<Jucato> intelikey: see what ubotu spit out...
<Dyegov> I'm lost again T_T
<intelikey> Jucato i wrote part of that.
<InuDuelist> Dyegov: Type in "kdesu /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<InuDuelist> Heh.
<InuDuelist> Desu.
<Jucato> "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<InuDuelist> Developers, developers, developers, developers.
<InuDuelist> Oh, close enough.
<intelikey> :)
<erov> !
<reddwolf78> i dj on sat nights and just got ride of my xp system so is there a way to dj from linux could someone let me know if it is possable  i used to run sam cast a program that let you put music out to the net to ppl can hear it
<reddwolf78> jusat whating in line
<Jucato> intelikey: ok. if you say so
<reddwolf78> just*
<archangel_> what is the command to configure x?
<Jucato> archangel_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<archangel_> col thanx
<Dyegov> it deny me the access 
<archangel_> linux makes me feel like a retard
<archangel_> <-----  straight from windows
<Jucato> archangel_: coz that "other" OS usually turns its users into that...
<red> i want some different themes
<Dyegov> Ok, intelikey, it's opened
<red> whats the easiet way to get some new ones
<intelikey> Dyegov (lets keep the help happy)   try  kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<archangel_> Jucato: lol
<intelikey> ok
<InuDuelist> archangel_: I barely used Linux for a year. I'm still learning it (as you can see from my crap help above).
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<InuDuelist> But... I didn't spend much time practicing.
<intelikey> Dyegov now you need to add a line at the bottom
<Dyegov> what line?
<reddwolf78> for help
<red> also is there like a net stumbler program for kubuntu
<archangel_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<intelikey> Dyegov  title Windows xp
<archangel_> ajor opcode:  147
<archangel_> and "3"
<Jucato> archangel_:
<intelikey> Dyegov   root (hd0,0) chainloader+1
<Jucato> archangel_X Error Messages? Read this: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<archangel_> do I still do the xconfig?
<archangel_> k
<archangel_> thanks
<Jucato> archangel_: what xconfig?
<intelikey> Dyegov    boot
<Jucato> oooh actinic!
<archangel_> I mean xorg
<reddwolf78> when someone gets the time could they help me out find out some information
<archangel_> it seems to be doing nothing
<intelikey> Dyegov did you get all three lines ?
<Dyegov> yes
<D4rkly> how can i hide an apps frame ?
<Jucato> archangel_: have you done the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing?
<archangel_> all the pc did was reboot (hard reboot) and it does all this
<intelikey> Dyegov save and exit.
<CatSoup> Can anyone point me in the direction of installing ATi drivers?
<Dyegov> (hd0,0) chainloader+1
<actinic> yo Jucato!
<InuDuelist> Save is still Ctrl+S, if it makes you happy. :P
<Jucato> !ati > CatSoup
<Dyegov> exactly like that all toghether?
<charims> hi guys, i have a sound problem, sound worked for a minute or so today when i started my pc, i have a Nvidia CK8 and i am using Alsa Snd-intel8x0 for the driver. So, sound worked until i went to test an mp3, and then all sounds went quiet including gaim :(   Its not a codec problem, and both Kmix and alsamixer are turned up full and unmuted.
<Dyegov> (hd0,0) chainloader+1
<Dyegov> exactly like that all toghether? (This line)
<Dyegov> (hd0,0) chainloader+1
<archangel_> yeah, and it did nothing, unless I did it wrong, but I dont see how. Its pretty straight forward Jucato
<intelikey> Dyegov that needs  root (hd0,0) chainloader+1
<intelikey> root
<Dyegov> I've saved the file
<D4rkly> my kxdocker app is appearing in a window now for some strange reason how can i hide kxdockers frame is the some kind of key combo ?
<AZ_AS> hi all, a complete n00b to kubuntu here...and need some help with adding repositories so that I can install the programs from the dapper package list I saw on the site...apt-get and adept aren't showing some packages, and it's my understanding that the repositories need to be added
<InuDuelist> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> well if that line didn't have 'root' it wont work.
<Jucato> AZ_ASNeed to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dyegov> wait, so it has to be "root (hd0,0) chainloader+1" exactly like that intelikey ?
<AZ_AS> preferably both but will check out the site
<intelikey> exactly Dyegov
<Dyegov> Ok, it's saved intelikey
<ytbnyt> can some one help me install vmware player?
<Jucato> archangel_: did you choose the resolution that you wanted? then did you restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<archangel_> yeah Jucato
<Jucato> hmm
<ytbnyt> is there a .deb availble?
<intelikey> let me quote them for you  but you don't quote them in the file.     "title windows"    "root (hd0,0) chainloader+1"     "boot"     dyegov
<Jucato> ytbnyt: VMWare Player can be installed from our repositories
<ytbnyt> multiverse?
<Dyegov> Ok, it's exactly like that intelikey
<intelikey> someone that does dual boot check my syntax please,  im not real famielar with grub
<Jucato> ytbnyt: universe, iir
<archangel_> I have a " widescreen" 19"  maybe 1440x900 isnt the best choise for x
<nixternal> my partitions on a 60gb drive ->   255mb (/boot), 10GB (/   root for kubuntu), 10gb (/   root for edubuntu), 1gb swap...im trying to install ubuntu now on the remaining 39gb, just use 10gb...but my 39gb says "unusable" any ideas as to why?
<mx> holy crap i made it back to x windows :D
<Jucato> s/iir/iirc
<ytbnyt> ok
<mx> cyas
<intelikey> Dyegov you can test it at any time.
<reddwolf78> when someone gets the time could they help me out find out some information
<InuDuelist> Dyegov: Try rebooting.
<Dyegov> so, do I have to restar right now?
<Dyegov> Ok
<Dyegov> I'll be back
<InuDuelist> :)
<Dyegov> Thanks a lot
<InuDuelist> If it works, let us know.
<InuDuelist> If not, we'll try to help some more.
<Dyegov> Ok
<AZ_AS> what is the security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for? safe to disable or should I leave it enabled to installa package?
<intelikey> Dyegov np
<red> repositories fixed my problem as well
<Jucato> AZ_AS: leave it enabled. it's important
<viiiiictor> hi there!
<AZ_AS> 'k, ty
<intelikey> AZ_AS it's the bug/security fixup
<nonickname> :D
<victor_from_chil> is there anyone who have a laptop here?
<nonickname> (this is mx)
<intelikey> it can break things.  hehhe  but it aint supposed too
<intelikey> nonickname nice nickname
<AZ_AS> makes sense
<AZ_AS> after following the steps on the site, it should be working for apt-get too, correct? and so I'll be able to download the programs from both repositiories?
<AZ_AS> through apt-get?
<nonickname> intelikey: thanks :p
<intelikey> as soon as you update the dpkg database
<intelikey> AZ_AS
<AZ_AS> how do I do that then?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<victor_from_chil> hi?
<nonickname> is there a way to get cd to ignore case by default? :p
<Dyegov> intelikey , windows is now in the list, but it says kernel should be loaded before booting T_T
<AZ_AS> alright, just ran it and got an error...said "could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AZ_AS> disregard?
<intelikey> Dyegov hmmm that why i asked for anyone to confirm the syntax....
<reddwolf78> when someone gets the time could they help me out find out some information
<Dyegov> the other ones in the list had something about kernel, but this one no
<intelikey> AZ_AS means you have adept open probably
<intelikey> Dyegov give me a second i'll check the syntax and get back to you.
<AZ_AS> that'd explain it
<Dyegov> Ok intelikey , thanks a lot
<erov> reddwolf78: http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAudioStreaming.html
<reddwolf78> thank you
<erov> thats just one but if you need further just holler.. i havent done it but i know it's "doable"
<tlinux> hello
<tlinux> does anybody know anythign about ppp and dialup internet
<AZ_AS> yes, thank you! that site helped tons :)
<reddwolf78> ok
<AZ_AS> alrighty, gonna go but thanks again
<tlinux> how come i can connect using pppconfig but kppp alwyas gives a stupid error 1
<charims> ok guys, im not sure about this, but the "comprehensive sound problems solutions guide" told me to add the line options "snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3" to "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" this might fix my sound problem eg. "No sound", anyone know anything about it
<ytbnyt> i looked it up at packages.ubuntu.com and it is in multiverse, how do i enable multi in adept?
<InuDuelist> Mmm. Time to import my media collection from Windows to Amarok.
<victor_from_chil> can someone helpme compiling the kernel for my laptop??
<InuDuelist> Here goes the rest of my night.
<charims> haha have fun InuDuelist
<intelikey> Dyegov maybe i did have bad syntax for that,   do  kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst     again and under windows remove all and inster this in it's place   "rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<intelikey> makeactive
<intelikey> chainloader  +1
<intelikey> "
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a netgear wireless card running with ndiswrapper
<Hail_Spacecake> it shows up in iwconfig
<edwardam> Anyone know how many simultaneous TCP/IP connections the linux 2.6 kernel can handle?
<intelikey> Dyegov no quotes of course.
<Hail_Spacecake> but when I do sudo iwlist wlan0 scan, it says there are no networks
<Hail_Spacecake> even though there definately are
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm on a wlan not two feet from the antenna right now
<Hail_Spacecake> and the same card works fine in SuSE
<trpr> Hail_Spacecake: hrm. what happens when you manually set the ssid, instead of scanning
<intelikey> Dyegov and sorry for the bad code.  been so long sense i saw a windows partiton....   and i don't use grub either....
<Dyegov> Np
<Dyegov> but what do you want me to erase exzactly intelikey ?
<Hail_Spacecake> trpr: I can't get online
<charims>  Hail_SpaceCake do you have a usb card, and what type? Model no?
<intelikey> every thing under the "title windows"
<Hail_Spacecake> no, pci
<intelikey> Dyegov %
<Hail_Spacecake> netgear
<Hail_Spacecake> wg311
<InuDuelist> Dyegov, got it working yet?
<charims> oh, ok, sorry, i can't help you, if it was USB, i could, I have a MA111
<intelikey> InuDuelist would have if i hadn't dropped the ball.
<ytbnyt> hello?
<charims> hello
<InuDuelist> InuDuelist would have what?
<Dyegov> I'll uote it intelikey
<charims> yes, there are people here, haha ;)
<intelikey> whould have had it working
<InuDuelist> I don't know if you're speaking sarcasm, or if you're serious.
<InuDuelist> 2.6 gigabytes of music being transfered over as we speak.
<Dyegov> "title Windows XP root noverify (hd0,0) boot" is it fine intelikey ?
<intelikey> <InuDuelist> Dyegov, got it working yet?<><intelikey> InuDuelist would have if i hadn't dropped the ball. <-- what's not to understand ?
<charims> gonna restart, check if the new line in alsa-source fixes the sound
<InuDuelist> That.
<kRush> libQtXml.so.4 - which package is it in? i can't find it
<InuDuelist> Are you trying to say that I would have helped him, or that I would have got it working for me?
<Hail_Spacecake> does anyone know why iwlist might not work?
<Dyegov> "title Windows XP root noverify (hd0,0) boot" is it fine intelikey ?
<intelikey> title Windows
<ytbnyt> how do i enable multiverse in adept?!!
<InuDuelist> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<intelikey> makeactive
<InuDuelist> 33% of 2.6 GB.
<intelikey> chainloader  +1
<Jucato> ytbnyt Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RogueThunder> 'Ello! Nice to meetcha all... so... Anyone hanging around preticulary willing to help a newbie get a linksys usb wireless card working? ^.^'
<Dyegov> but I dont understand intelikey, do I have to put twice root? so it would be root rootnoverify (hd0,0) ?
<intelikey> Dyegov no.  the whole thing needs to be just what i pasted. ^
<Dyegov> but in the documet i'm modyfing, it follows a format, so you put title       windows
<somekool> Hello
<Dyegov> root     something
<Dyegov> so it would be "root noveify (hda0,0)"
<Dyegov> ?
<somekool> I downloaded the latest DVD Live of Kubuntu but could not mount my NTFS partitions. anything I need to load in order for this to work ?
<Kr4t05> does anyone know how I can minimize an xterm session to the system tray?
<intelikey> dyegov "title Windows"   "rootnoverify (hd0,0)"   "makeactive"   "chainloader  +1"     four lines.
<Dyegov> Ok
<InuDuelist> Anyone feel like writing up a program that allows you to take and upload screenshots?
<InuDuelist> Yes?
<intelikey> and actually i think the 'makeactive' will be superflutious, but it can't hurt anything.
<CatSoup> i thought there were already programs for that?
<Dyegov> Dont I have to put Boot intelikey ?
<derekS> how do i enable xdmcp in kde? i know how to do it in gnome.... i just want to set it so that other people can loging to my machine via X
<intelikey> Dyegov not acording to the manual pages  only on lines with kernel specific actions.
<trpr> ksnapshot makes great screenshots
<Dyegov> OK, I'll try, I'll reboot, brb intelikey
<intelikey> k
<ytbnyt> thanks, it worked.
<InuDuelist> w00t.
<InuDuelist> 91% of 2.6 GB Transfered.
<charims> ok, rebooted, what is a reliable way to test sound, im worried if i try playing an mp3 it might break the sound again :(
<ytbnyt> logging off in one... two... three...
<InuDuelist> 98%...
<InuDuelist> 99%...
<InuDuelist> Aaanndd....
<InuDuelist> Done.
<InuDuelist> w00t.
<InuDuelist> Time for step two.
<InuDuelist> Importing.
<charims> som1 please, what is a realible way to test sound?
<Agios> charims: playing a mp3 is as good as any.
<Eeyore> a tuning fork
<RogueThunder> Batovens 4th? XD
<Dyegov> intelikey it didn't work, nothing happened
<charims> last time i played an mp3 the sound quit working, right after it was working a second before on Gaim Instant messenger
<intelikey> charims cat /usr/share/sounds/* > /dev/dsp
<intelikey> Dyegov what do you mean nothing happened ?
<intelikey> you have to select windows in the menu at boot time
<charims> YES SOUND
<charims> :)
<InuDuelist> intelikey, what's the command to edit GRUB? I want to check something.
<Dyegov> I pressed enter key in where it said "Windows XP" but nothing happned intelikey
<charims> ok, now to find why an mp3 breaks it, and so des jsut about everything else
<Dyegov> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<charims> thanks Intelikey
<intelikey> Dyegov hmmm that's not good.
<intelikey> Dyegov lets have at that partition.
<red_> god hates internet
<intelikey> Dyegov lets have a look at that partition.
<red_> the storms are messin wit my power
<Dyegov> how intelikey?
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<intelikey> if it burps out any errors i want to see the error
<Jucato> if I use the "nv" drivers, can I still get 3D hardware acceleration? or that only works with the "nvidia" drivers?
<Dyegov> no, no errors
<reddwolf78> what would the comand be to get a exe file to intall
<Dyegov> no errors intelikey
<intelikey> Dyegov ok now open konq and have a look around in /mnt    see if it looks like windows c:
<intelikey> konq=short for konqueror file manager.
<Dyegov> it doesn't let me enter to /mnt intelikey
<intelikey> hmmm no read access ?
<charims> ok, mpg123 no longer breaks the sound, but it doesn't play soud either, anyone have any suggestions?
<Dyegov> i dont know intelikey
<intelikey> dyegov sduo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mnt
<intelikey> we'll make it let you.
<intelikey> err sudo   ^
<intelikey> typo
<reddwolf78> <erov> do you know how to get a exe file to load
<Jucato> reddwolf78: you need to have wine installed to get .exe files to run
<intelikey> wine blah.exe
<driz> hey guys  how do i update 6.06 on konsole
<reddwolf78> how do i find out if i have wine installed
<intelikey> driz sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> reddwolf78: you probably don't it's not installed by default
<reddwolf78> darn
<intelikey> reddwolf78 wine --version
<InuDuelist> Oh, right.
<InuDuelist> I forgot to Import.
<InuDuelist> Crap.
<reddwolf78> what do i do to get it then
<InuDuelist> >_<
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<RogueThunder> wouldnt adept have a decent wine package?
<reddwolf78> i'm runing kubuntu 6.06.1
<RogueThunder> generaly
<RogueThunder> that is
<intelikey> Dyegov i haven't heard from you.  is it  c:  or not ?
<Dyegov> intelikey , it didn't work
<Dyegov> it doesnt let me enter
<Jucato> RogueThunder: Ubuntu's version of wine is quite outdated
<RogueThunder> Ah, no suprise...
<charims> ok, mpg123 no longer breaks the sound, but it doesn't play soud either. i just noticed, amarok freezes when i try to play na mp3, is that a symptom of the same issue, i have the mp3 codecs installed
<intelikey> Dyegov right here in the irc client type this back to me without quotes pelase  "/exec -o ls -ld /mnt"
<actinic> command line tip of the day:  type 'history' without the quotes
<Dyegov> it gives me an erorr
<intelikey> error is ?
<Dyegov> script -o not founded
<InuDuelist> Time to set Global Shortcuts.
<InuDuelist> :3
<intelikey> ok.  client doesn't support that.   then use the konsole and show me the output of  "ls -ld /mnt"
<intelikey> i want to see what we are playing with and why that thing didn't boot.
<Dyegov> it says:
<erov> yes use wine... for what though?
<InuDuelist> Global Shortcuts set.
<InuDuelist> Time for Albumart.
<Dyegov> dr-x------ l root root 8192 2006-08-28 19:11 /mnt
<tj_> hey, me and my bro are new to linux, I have extracted the files from the firefox gzip, what do i do now?
<Jucato> actinic: have you also tried Ctrl+R ? :-D
<Dyegov> intelikey:
<Dyegov> dr-x------ l root root 8192 2006-08-28 19:11 /mnt
<intelikey> Dyegov "sudo chmod 755 /mnt"   and try to browse it again.
<tj_> anyone, plz?
<charims> yaya, finally, an error, no sound, i typed "cat /usr/share/sounds/* > /dev/dsp" I got "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<Dyegov> done, and it still doesnt let me enter intelikey
<actinic> Jucato, whoa!
<intelikey> tj_ why not install the ubuntu version of firefox?
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Dyegov> done, and it still doesnt let me enter intelikey
<tj_> I'm using Kubuntu
<intelikey> yeah i saw,
<charims> yaya, finally, an error, no sound, i typed "cat /usr/share/sounds/* > /dev/dsp" I got "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" Someone please, i need to figure this out
<tj_> and
<tj_> I don't see it in the menu
<intelikey> Dyegov thinking.
<actinic> Jucato, here's a quiz:  what's the command line to list installed software?
<Dyegov> OK, NP intelikey
<Jucato> actinic: dpkg -l
<tj_> does it come with fire fox?
<tj_> wanted limwire
<tj_> needed java
<tj_> java needed mozilla
<Jucato> actinic: here's a command to tell you how many packages are installed: dpkg --get-selections | grep "\binstall$" | wc -l
<intelikey> Dyegov kill konq and run this "kdesu konqueror"   and browse /mnt
<actinic> Jucato, here's another way:  dpkg --get-selections
<actinic> oops, u beat me to it :)
<Jucato> actinic: lol
<charims> Is there someone out there who can help me?
<Dyegov> Ok, I'm in intelikey
<driz> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tj_> I don't mean to bug, but is someone gonna help me?
<charims> yaya, finally, an error, no sound, i typed "cat /usr/share/sounds/* > /dev/dsp" I got "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" Someone please, i need to figure this out
<actinic> ok here's another for you Jucato:  How do I verify which ports are listening?
<Dyegov> It's my windows partition intelikey !!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> Dyegov is it  C:\   or not ?
<intelikey> kewl
<Jucato> actinic: that I don't know. I no squat about porst, networking, etc :-D
<actinic> lol finally got you!  :)
<Jucato> ehehee
<actinic> check it:  lsof -i
<actinic> or ...
<Dyegov> no, it's just /mnt/ intelikey
<Jucato> weee! scrolling text...
<actinic> nmap localhost
<intelikey> Dyegov lol
<actinic> or ...
<actinic> netstat -an
<Jucato> nmap isn't installed...
<intelikey> you answered already :)   <Dyegov> It's my windows partition intelikey !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Agios> actinic: netstat -a | grep LISTEN
<Dyegov> jajaja Ok, what's noxt intelikey?
<Jucato> ehehe thanks Agios
<Agios> that will list all listening ports
<actinic> thanks Agios
<CatSoup> Anybody want to tell me how to get Java working with Konqueror? And don't give me a wiki about Java, it didn't work for me.
<intelikey> Dyegov ok.  now we are stuck with the question why didn't it boot...
<actinic> this concludes our command line session for the evening :)
<Jucato> CatSoup: did you already choose which Java version the system willl use by default?
<Jucato> actinic: yep eheheh!
<Kr4t05> There seem to be no plugins for Kopete that allow me to use Yahoo! Voice, or AIM Voice Chat features. :<
<Dyegov> maybe some mistake in the codes intelikey
<Jucato> if I use the "nv" drivers, can I still get 3D hardware acceleration? or that only works with the "nvidia" drivers?
<actinic> here's a nice linux ref:  nixCraft FAQ's at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/
<CatSoup> jucato: What do you mean?
<charims> I have no sound except through gaim, so, i ran this test to help test my sound system "cat /usr/share/sounds/* > /dev/dsp " this used to play a sound, but now i get this error "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" I think this may be the problem with my sound, so if someone would help me solve this problem...
<intelikey> we confirmed that the address is correct  /dev/hda1 should == (hd0,0) in /boot/grub/device.map    you can check that.
<intelikey> Dyegov ^
<actinic> also, nixCraft Tutorials at http://forum.cyberciti.biz/tutorials-vf9.html
<Jucato> CatSoup: it's in the Wiki. after you have installed Sun Java, you have to choose that version as the default Java version that the system will use
<intelikey> Dyegov actually "grep (hd0) /boot/grub/device.map
<intelikey> "
<Kr4t05> charims: something is dominating /dev/dsp/. Do you have any apps that would obviously use the sound system? (Audio players, etc)
<Dyegov> Ok ill do it intelikey
<CatSoup> i know, the wiki didn't work. it pointed to a bad package
<CatSoup> package that didn't exist.
<intelikey> should give one line "(hd0)   /dev/hda" <--- just about like that.
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<intelikey> Dyegov should give one line "(hd0)   /dev/hda" <--- just about like that.  confirm ?
<Jucato> CatSoup: bad package? didn't you install sun-java5-bin from the repositories?
<maltaethiron> hey yous all....who can tells me how to put itunes on this thing?
<Dyegov> It's not working intelikey
<charims> at KR4t05 no, nothing running right now, but i tried to run MPG123, and it didn't break the sound at first, so i think it has something to do with the fact that i tried to play something else for sound
<intelikey> Dyegov what error ?
<Dyegov> could you please put exactly what I have to put?
<CatSoup> jucato: gimmie a second, sudo isn't working, i tihnk something else is using it.
<Kr4t05> charims: try changing the sound system.
<RogueThunder> *sighs* Would anyone mind helping me with my wlan setup? Ive tried all sorts of things, from faqs n such, and nothings helped... Though my adapter seems installed... i think.
<intelikey> Dyegov put "grep (hd0) /boot/grub/device.map"
<Dyegov> intelikey , the error is in spanish, my system is in spanish
<intelikey> oh.
<Admiral_Chicago> Dyegov, Pm me with the message
<maltaethiron> what exactly is wrong, roguethunder?
<Admiral_Chicago> i speak spanish
<charims> Kr4t05: It has to be on alsa though, right? Becuause my driver is an alsa driver
<CatSoup> Jucato: when i do apt-get install sun-java5-jdk it says it can't find the package.
<Kr4t05> charims: Let's just try this and see what happens.
<RogueThunder> Well... basicaly, even by direclty adding in the information for my router, im not getting any connection or such
<Jucato> CatSoup: you need to have multiverse enabled
<Jucato> CatSoup: Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bkudria> can someone help me figure out why libfam0 wants to remove a bunch of my kde apps?  i need libfam.la, to compile basKet 0.6.0 ...
<Kr4t05> charims: system settings > Sound & Multimedia
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago you dual boot with windows ?
<Jucato> CatSoup: also, you're trying to install jdk = Java Development Kit
<_tomas_> oi
<Dyegov> I dont know how to do that intelikey
<RogueThunder> Though my wireless card, if im not mistaken does show up slightly strangely.
<CatSoup> eheh ^_^
<maltaethiron> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, err no
<Kr4t05> charims: Stupid question, is "Enable the sound system" checked?
<RogueThunder> Shows up as eth2...
<charims> yes
<maltaethiron> anyone think they can help out RogueThunder?
<intelikey> Dyegov ah  hehhe i guess you have to quote it.  let me sent you another line.
<RogueThunder> Im using latest normal distro, downloaded 2 nights ago.
<Dyegov> Ok
<intelikey> Dyegov put "grep -e '(hd0)' /boot/grub/device.map"
<intelikey> without the ""
<maltaethiron> ATN!: RogueThunder needs wlan help
<CatSoup> adept won't launch >_>
<_tomas_> oi
<_tomas_> alguem a fala portugues?????????/
<RogueThunder> ^.^' thanks for the finding help help atleast maltaethiron
<Dyegov> it says "(hd0) /dev/hda" intelikey
<_tomas_> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<_tomas_> ALGUMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<intelikey> jucato
<_tomas_> DO BRAZILLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<_tomas_> I AM BRAZIL
<_tomas_> YOU SPEAK PORTUGUES????
<intelikey> Dyegov that's as it should be....  thinking.
<maltaethiron> RogueThunder: no problem, I really wish I could help, but I'm kindof a n00b to linux
<RogueThunder> ^.^ same here for the most part
<bkudria> can someone help me figure out why libfam0 wants to remove a bunch of my kde apps?  i need libfam.la, to compile basKet 0.6.0 ...
<CatSoup> what's multiverse mean anyways?
<trpr> more than one reality?
<derekS> anyone want to help with xdmcp?
<derekS> and kde?
<maltaethiron> could someone perhaps help me out with putting iTunes or maybe an iTunes clone onto Kubuntu????
<derekS> i can't get it to work
<RogueThunder> whats your prob malt?
<maltaethiron> i just want to know if there's an iTunes port or clone for kde
<RogueThunder> well
<RogueThunder> i doubt it would be hard to run itunes itself in wine
<redcard> Ugh.  No DRM :P
<RogueThunder> though, thats a bit of a bag of tricks on its own
<RogueThunder> other than that... ugh dont use itunes so i dont relay know what it does at this point
<intelikey> Dyegov i haven't left you.  just give me a few minutes here.
<maltaethiron> meh, what's wine roguethunder?
<Dyegov> Ok, no problem intelikey
<RogueThunder> Wine is a nifty program for linux that allows you to run windows programs in linux without windows.
<maltaethiron> oh, thats..nifty
<maltaethiron> lol
<maltaethiron> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<maltaethiron> w00t
<RogueThunder> ^.^
<RogueThunder> exaclty.
<CatSoup> well the java installation just farked itself up.
<maltaethiron> now, can i get wine via synaptic or adept?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<pk0nink> wine repository is at http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt
<maltaethiron> oh its a repo?
<RogueThunder> adept has, appernetly an older verison
<CatSoup> http://winehq.org/site/download-d
<RogueThunder> atleast, so i herd
<maltaethiron> ok, thanks a lot guys, and roguethunder...
<RogueThunder> So anyone willing and able to give me a bit of wlan help?
<maltaethiron> i gotta get off now, but ill check all this out
<maltaethiron> thanks
<maltaethiron> later bros
<DFM> rogue: the best I can tell you is that if your adapter appears to be showing but won't show any networks you may need to use ndiswrapper to install the proper dirver.
* RogueThunder sits back imagining himself eating pocky sticks, that he cant due to a dairy allergy
<RogueThunder> hum
<RogueThunder> and... i would go about this how?
<tj_> plz plz plz, help a linux n00blet?
<DFM> I just loaded a machine with a built in wifi. It showed but I couldn't see my wifi.
* RogueThunder blinks at tj
<RogueThunder> stating what you want help with, generlay helps ^.^'
<DFM> Further research revealed that you needed ndiswrapper to get it to actually work and then it would only work dismly.
<tj_> ok
<DFM> tj: what do you need?
<tj_> I need to install firefox
<tj_> I have the firefox folder
* RogueThunder chuckles
<RogueThunder> open adept.
<tj_> with all the files
<RogueThunder> find firefox
<RogueThunder> tell it to install
<tj_> adept?
<RogueThunder> the package installer
<RogueThunder> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<RogueThunder> ^.^
<intelikey> Dyegov i just looked up a possable fix.   lets edit the menu.lst again
<Dyegov> Ok intelikey
<tj_> whats the password?
<tj_> o
<tj_> ok
<tj_> nvm
<DFM> tj: you should have ff already installed by default. no sense in downloading and making the package when ur package manager will do it for you. unless you are wanting to leatn
<intelikey> Dyegov "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dyegov> Ok, I'm on it intelikey
<RogueThunder> Ive actualy had it not preinstalled before, but yeah.
<intelikey> make it look like these lines.
<intelikey> root (hd0,0)
<intelikey>  makeactive
<intelikey>  chainloader --force +1
<intelikey>  boot
<DFM> rogue: what I done was find a wifi adapter that was said to work out of the box. bought it and have been surfing since.
<RogueThunder> *chuckles*
<RogueThunder> That sucks.
<tj_> I picked install
<tj_> I just wait?
<RogueThunder> So far, everything elce works perfectly on my pretty little anceint slave system, but i cant get it online because of this...
<DFM> this was after 2 weeks of trying to get several adapter's on hand to work with ndiswrapper cards that some said worked out of the box.
<Dyegov> Ok, they're exactly like that, invluding "Title" ay the beggining intelikey
<DFM> I gave up and bought a d-link dwl-g650
<intelikey> four lines.  i'll quote them for you  "Background color"  "makeactive"  "chainloader --force +1"  "boot"
<intelikey> like that Dyegov  ?
<intelikey> and yes plus the title windows line
<tj_> is it installing?
<Dyegov> Background color? intelikey
<DFM> i found it at a target locally and then my friends found it online for about half once I done the leg work and found a card that actually worked
<intelikey> oooops
<intelikey> no
<DFM> tj: did you tell it to apply after selecting the package?
<RogueThunder> Well ive already got a card that *should* operate.
<intelikey> dyegov these four lines.   "root (hd0,0)"  "makeactive"  "chainloader --force +1"  "boot"
<DFM> if so then it will tell you when it is done and viola it should show under the internet tab under aplications
<Dyegov> yes, but I've added "title Windows XP" at the beginig, an then those 4
* intelikey sometimes typos and sometime pasteos 
<DFM> rogue: did yoiu check the list of cards to see if it was supported? some will work but are finicky
<intelikey> Dyegov correct.  save and test
<Dyegov> Ok, brb intelikey
<RogueThunder> Heh... mines probobly in the finicky list... cant remember
<tj_> how i tel it to apply?
<RogueThunder> Its a finicky card under windows... nuf said.
<DFM> tj: when you run your package manager and find ff, you mark it (if in ubuntu) or request install under kubuntu, then up top click on apply and it will download and install
<tj_> ok, i applied
<tj_> how I acsess it?
<DFM> rogue: I would just spend $37 on the d-link if you don't want to hassle with that card
<DFM> tj: refer to earlier post. Once it complete's it will tell you it is done. then go under the internet list and it will be there.
<tj_> I don't see it, it's done tho
<intelikey> hey if i'm in the market for a very dependable eth card what's the linux users choice ?
<DFM> anything that connects to the internet is listed under "internet". Close the package manager
<tj_> it's closed
<intelikey>     linux users ?
<reddwolf78> how do i get win
<reddwolf78> wine*
<tj_> win
<DFM> intel: i like about any linksys card. they have always showed up and worked since RH 7.3
<tj_> wine
<arepie> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tj_> wine is not an emulator lol
<intelikey> reddwolf78 sudo apt-get install wine
<reddwolf78> thank you i had to relog in and lost the page
<DFM> can't say the same for their wi-fi's
<tj_> anyway
<tj_> how i see firefox
<tj_> ?
<intelikey> DFM ty.
<Dyegov> intelikey , I'm using windows!!!
<DFM> tj: try this, open a terminal (konsole) and type firefox................
<tj_> ok
<tj_> h/o
<intelikey> Dyegov you're welcome.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> and i'm gone.
<Dyegov> Thanks a lot intelikey
<tj_> YAY
<tj_> thanx
<tj_> how i know how to get to it?
<DFM> tj: have a good evening
<reddwolf78> thanks
<tj_> besides using konsole
<reddwolf78> and getting wine will help with me getting exe files to load up
<reddwolf78> right or wrong
<DFM> tj: alternately you can hit control + f2 and type the command firefix
<Dyegov> I'll get back to kubuntu and try to fix some things, thanks again intelikey
<Jucato> reddwolf78: half right, hafl wrong? not all windows programs will run in Wine
<RogueThunder> Hum
<tj_> does it require me to reboot?
<reddwolf78> what about winamp doyou think that would run
<DFM> tj: finally if you can start firefox then I am reasonably sure it is showing up under a menue you have just yet to find it.
<DFM> tj: does what require a reboot? the install of ff?
<Jucato> reddwolf78: hm... I wouldn't know. I think winehq.org has a sort of database of what apps run/don't run in Wine
<tj_> yeah
<reddwolf78> ok
<Jucato> reddwolf78: but may I ask why you need Winamp?
<DFM> tj: no. about the only time yoiu must reboot is when you load or install a new kernel
<RogueThunder> ive found another possible fix in my spesific case, problem is i cant modify the file i need to... its the interfaces file at ect/network, wont let me save it...
<tj_> it should have added it already, right?, I have checked the K Menu?
<RogueThunder> *sighs* i assume this is some kind of need for a sudo command or the like... im used to having root heh
<DFM> tj: it's inthere somewhere. if yoiu can't find it reboot and check
<tj_> ok
<ravenous> kdesu kate interfaces
<DFM> rogue: have you attempted to open the said file using nano?
<RogueThunder> nano?
<reddwolf78> so i can dj on sat nights winamp has a build in program of shoutcast
<Jucato> aaah
<RogueThunder> it opens automaticaly in kate, so, no
<reddwolf78> that i need for broacasting
<Jucato> reddwolf78: have you tried searching in Google for a similar app in Linux?
<DFM> that is just another text editor but it never fails me when I use it
<RogueThunder> nor is anything by that name avalible in the open with menu...
<spazz> Hey Jucato ........ I am trapped inside Knoppix Live CD now ... (
<RogueThunder> its a permisions issue, im sure
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: Try freshmeat, as they have all sorts of stuff for that
<RogueThunder> i just
<RogueThunder> dont know how to give it permission
<spazz> My HDD finally died. Heads crashed I think.
<DFM> command as follow sudo nano + path
<Jucato> spazz: oh man... that's bad....
<spazz> Jucato, yea, lol. I got a few errors for the first time, saying I had bad sectors.
<reddwolf78> do you have the link for that
<tj_> YAY
<tj_> firefox!!1
<tj_> it worked
<tj_> but I guess it needed a reboot
<spazz> The Windows installers I tried ..,. would immediately bluescreen, Ubuntu Live CD refuses to run ... and ... bah, lol. I need new HDD ... :(((
<DFM> when you use sudo with nano you will have the ability to modify the file and save it. just go slow and check the controls listed at the bottom
<tj_> I also have abyss web server, how I install it?
<DFM> tj: same way you installed ff
<Jucato> spazz: are you absolutely sure that the HDD is dead?? :-(
<spazz> It's dead enough not to want to have any OS installed to it.
<bkudria> can someone help me figure out why libfam0 wants to remove a bunch of my kde apps?  i need libfam.la, to compile basKet 0.6.0 ...
<tj_> I have all the files, it auto adds it to the package installer
<tj_> ?
<DFM> bkudria: youi are over my head on that one
<spazz> that sucks too.
<spazz> i have an iBook with a dead HDD too.
<spazz> And it's LCD is dead, like my Sony's is dead, lol.
<DFM> tj: when you select the main package in debian based systems the package manager will usually always get all req packages'
<RogueThunder> *whisltes along* rebooting the ancient pentium 3! Resurect o slab of the past! Oh yo ho hum.
<Jucato> can .msi (MS Installer?) be run in wine
<DFM> rogue: what kind of machine are you running your distro on?
<RogueThunder> Probobly would have to install ms installer into it first... which i could imagine possible... depending.
<nathan> I haven't been able to get MSI's to work at all :(
<RogueThunder> *chuckles* A throwtogether p3-800 slot 1 oldie i put together out of the leftovers of 3 computers and a few other spare parts ^.^
<Jucato> nathan: oh.. krap...
<nathan> What are you trying to install?
<RogueThunder> with a nifty viper 770 vidcard
<Jucato> a game I downloaded....
<RogueThunder> Many o years ago... the cpu was our main system heh.
<nathan> oh gotcha. I'm sure it could be done, but with some nice tweaking since MSI's deal more with OS files than standard self-contained EXEs
<DFM> been there done that
<Jucato> yeah.. time to Google...
<RogueThunder> ^.^ yes well, i finaly got the poor thing to boot...
<RogueThunder> like
<RogueThunder> a week ago
<tj_> I have a .rpm, wtf is this?
<nathan> Good luck and if you figure it out....be sure to proclaim it to the world! :)
<DFM> i picked up a piii 800 thinkpad for a $100 bucks and couldn't bare to load m$ since it only had 128megs of ram
<RogueThunder> Your fermilar with the low voltage signal line used in a ps2 port, right?
<LeeJunFan> spazz: I had to replace the bulbs in my Sony GRX LCD's quite often.
<tj_> ?
<tj_> anyone?
<spazz> yea, lol this is a GRX570.
<DFM> y
<nathan> RPM?
<RogueThunder> A bad switchbox ran the high voltage monitor wire through it.
<tj_> what i do with a .rpm
<DFM> tj: hold your forses and be patient
<RogueThunder> Thats why the system needed repairs.
<spazz> LeeJunFan, the screen comes on, but its dark for like a split second when I first turn on my computer.
<tj_> I also have the .zip for limewire
<nathan> Depends on what linux distro you are running
<DFM> we can only respond so fast
<tj_> kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> spazz: Had 2 of them, both of them also suffer from the notorious bad motherboard solder job and only 1/2 of RAM is recognized.
<tj_> obviously
<RogueThunder> 48 volts, run through a 1.2v max port *shuders*
<tj_> lol
<RogueThunder> Indeed, it booted afterwards.
<DFM> rpm is Red Hat Package manager
<spazz> yea. this used to be nice in its day lol.
<tj_> ok
<spazz> Now I am getting a Macbook Pro woo. Put all three OS's on it.
<nathan> Then the RPM isn't useful to you at all..... Kubuntu is based on Debian and uses a different package manager. You'll need to use the ZIP file if you can't find anything with a .deb
<LeeJunFan> spazz: yeah, sounds like the backlight. The bulbs are cheap but the work is a PITA.
<Jucato> tj_: rpm stands for RedHat Package Manger. it is the .deb of the Red Hat-based/RPM-based world
<spazz> LeeJunFan, how much are the HDDs for these?
<tj_> ok, I have the .zip
<tj_> I just extract
<tj_> ?
<DFM> at the stage your at leave it aling and stick with .deb packages or read up on alien to use other distro's package's.
<Jucato> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LeeJunFan> spazz: I dunno, any standard 2.5" should work.
<spazz> oh really ..
<RogueThunder> Well
<spazz> cuz i know it just pops out lol.
<Jucato> tj_:  see that link about LimeWire
<RogueThunder> I actualy got a differant responce now.
<LeeJunFan> spazz: yeah, the HD itself is inside that little enclosure.
<LeeJunFan> spazz: you take that part that pops out apart and the HDD is inside that.
<tj_> how i run the .sh
<tj_> ?
<RogueThunder> Oh... joy, now the card just doesnt work at all.
<spazz> Wonder how much I could get a 2.5 drive for... dunno what laptop hdds brands ar egood
<DFM> i find frostwire better and it's a clone of limewire but with out the nags
<RogueThunder> That... obvously didnt work...
<nathan> Run the .sh from Konsole
<tj_> I type cd /home/tj/Desktop/LimeWire
<tj_> then
<tj_> what?
<DFM> spazz: I think newegg listed a WD 80 or 100 gig 7200 rpm for $100
<nathan> limewire.sh I think
<obf213> anyone know wehre i can watch tv on my computer for fee
<tj_> it just tells me
<tj_> bash: limewire.sh: command not found
<Jucato> nathan: lol! wine has a utility for installing .msi files!
<spazz> id only want like ... a 60gb or something
<Hawkwind> Ouch!  $100 for 100GB is damn expensive
<robotgeek> tj_: chmod +x limewire.sh, ./limewire.sh
<Hawkwind> spazz: You are much better off buying atleast 160GB now days
<RogueThunder> Well, for all i havent gotten any farther, i now understand how to edit things as if i was root on rootless mode...
<nathan> No Way!! Damn, nice find!
<Hawkwind> spazz: You can get 160GB drives for under $60
<reddwolf78> i got winamp work but keeps asking for active x controler but does not download it  how can i get the active x to work
<nathan> tj: gimme a sec
<Jucato> nathan: "msiexec /i <.msi file>"
<spazz> gah! ... 2.5 laptop drivers?
<spazz> drives *
<RogueThunder> >.> i barley missed a deal of a 250 for 30$ a month ago in a 3.5''
<nathan> Way to go jucato... time to do some installin'
<Hawkwind> spazz: Oh for a laptop
<obf213> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spazz> yea
<tj_> ok
<tj_> it now workie
<DFM> hawkwind: I think it was the whole 7200 rpm thing
<spazz> need cheap laptop driver
<tj_> it no*
<tj_> workie
<nathan> oh wait
<nathan> you'll need to type in runLime.sh I think
<Hawkwind> spazz: 80GB for about $75 on pricewatch
<tj_> ah
<nathan> Just remember what that other guy said, you'll need Java 1.4 installed atleast
<spazz> LeeJunFan, how much did those builbs cost ?
<spazz> LeeJunFan,  bulbs for the lcd
<tj_> o
<DFM> I haven't looked for a laptop drive yet. I want a bigger and faster one but don't want to spend to much money since this laptop is old
<tj_> i get that with firefoz
<tj_> firefox*
<nathan> Well if you have it installed properly then runLime.sh will install Limewire for ya.... and if it doesn't install you'll need to get Java installed, which isn't that hard
<spazz> DFM, me too. Don't want to blow much money on this, I mean the LCD is already dead.
<DFM> my $100 laptop is up to $230 just by adding 256 megs of ram and a wifi card
<tj_> ok
<intelikey> back on my own box.... better.
<tj_> not so hard, give me a link for how to install
<DFM> I ant another 256 to max out memory and then replace the hd.
<intelikey> startx error
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<intelikey> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<reddwolf78> i got winamp work but keeps asking for active x controler but does not download it  how can i get the active x to work
<intelikey> where would that permissions error be happening ?
<DFM> then my $100 laptop will be $400 and then I can be frustrated that for $500 I could have bought a new laptop
<nathan> Install Java?
<tj_> yes
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: You should search freshmeat.net for something linux native to use instead of winamp
<tj_> is it in the packages?
<reddwolf78> ok
<enzo> question
<nathan> take a look in the Package Manager, I haven't looked there for a while
<nathan> ok?
<enzo> I'm about to install Kubuntu
<enzo> on my desktop
<enzo> but this time, on another drive
<nathan> k
<enzo> how do I go about doing that?
<DFM> to get limewire to work I had to use automatix to get the correct java environment installed
<enzo> the partition setup part
<nathan> The installer will ask where you want it
<nathan> Just pick the second drive instead of a partition on your primary drive
<intelikey> nathan i hope you are not talking about the live cd installer.......
<enzo> nathan, so what do I do for my root drive, just leave it as it is?
<DFM> yes
<tj_> wtf, so how am I gonna go about installing java?
<nathan> no I'm not, is the live one different?
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<enzo> I'm on the LIVE CD
<nathan> tj: did you check Adept?
<LeeJunFan> spazz: sry - ran out for a bit. The bulbs were fairly cheap - less than $20/ea I think.
<intelikey> enzo  you set your new root '/' to be where you want linux installed.
<nathan> enzo: sorry buddy, I'll let someone else take it... I didn't use the Live CD
* rouzic se ha ido
<LeeJunFan> spazz: soldering skills are required.
<enzo> thank you nathan for your input
<DFM> but let grub install on the MBR. If you ever want to remove linux just use a windows boot disk and fdisk the mbr
<enzo> intelikey, but doing so won't fark over my GRUB and initial Kubuntu setup on the first HDD?
<intelikey> grub has nothing to do with where the system installes to enzo   but yes it is going to over write grub.
<spazz> LeeJunFan,  for 20$ I will learn lmfao. Where did you get them? I tried finding them before.... can always get someone else to solder it for me lol. I know like 3 electricions.
<spazz> How long does it take though? .. like how difficult is it?
<LeeJunFan> spazz: this is where I got mine. http://www.moniserv.com/doc/ccfl.htm - actually only $12
<DFM> enzo: you pick what hdd it goes on. you don't have to let it install on your win dirve
<nathan> hey tj_, you there?
<enzo> my main concern is losing what I have now on my first/primary HDD
<enzo> OIC
<rouzic_ausente> Good Bye!
<nonickname> http://pastebin.ca/152757
<tj_> i'm here
<Dyegov> excuse me intelikey , but do you know how can I recover the partitions I used in kubuntu for my windows?
<intelikey> enzo at step 5 or 6  can't recall which  it asks you to confirm the drive/partitions/mountpoints.  there are check boxes at the right that you check to have them formated.   make sure none of the partitions you want to keep are checked for formating.
<nathan> ok so go to www.java.com and download the Linux installer (non RPM)
<spazz> LeeJunFan, hmm. So basically .......... 60$ for new HDD ... and 20$ for LCD bulb? ... hmm. lol.
<LeeJunFan> spazz: make sure you pay attention while taking apart the LCD to get the layers of plastic back together correctly, and try to be as dust free as possible. I got fingerprints on mine but they don't show up, but hair and the fragments of white reflector that get in the LCD will show up bad.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: I'm still working on my library.
<DFM> nathan: are you trying to get ur java working for limewire?
<InuDuelist> I was hoping it really wouldn't take up my whole night.
<spazz> ... not sure how I would try taking apart. Havent looked at it yet.
<InuDuelist> :/
<LeeJunFan> spazz: I think I've done it a total of about 4-5 times between the 2 laptops. about a 2 - 2 1/2 hr job, probably a lot more the first time.
<tj_> it keeps trying to be opened with kate
<intelikey> InuDuelist sorry, you lost me.   dirrect questions are a lot easier to answer.
<nathan> ya.... right click on the .bin and get the properties. Under the permissions TAB you need to check the box to make the file an executable
<tj_> anyone?
<LeeJunFan> spazz: you have to take out a few screws and bend some tabs out of the way to get it all apart. And remove 2 ribbon cables. And a lot of tape.
<nathan> Then you need to run the file in the Konsole ./jre-blahblahblah
<InuDuelist> intelikey: It wasn't a question.
<nathan> and it'll install it all for you
<LeeJunFan> spazz: make sure you take the tape off first or risk damaging the ribbon cable.
<InuDuelist> I was just telling you that I'm still working on my library.
<spazz> Does the tape have to be put back on?
<tj_> I ran it, now what, nothing popped up?
<DFM> nathan: food for thought. I tried everything to get my java right and kept getting error messages when ever I tried to run limewire.
<intelikey> :)     but mine was an indirrect question    i.e.  what/which library InuDuelist
<Dyegov> excuse me intelikey , but do you know how can I recover the partitions I used in kubuntu for my windows?
<nathan> DFM: I never had any issues once 1.4 JRE was installed and it's been working fine.... hmmmmm
<LeeJunFan> spazz: yes, to make sure the ribbon cables don't come out. Also some is copper grounding tape which needs to be re-attached.
<RogueThunder> Wow... such a fast boot sequence compared to a windows running laptop XD
<InuDuelist> Hey, Dyegov is still here. :D
<enzo> When it asks me about Mount Point, I put the root "/" to my new HDD, right?
<nathan> tj: you need to run it in the Konsole, not double clicking
<InuDuelist> intelikey: My collection. The entire thing.
<InuDuelist> :/
<tj_> o
<tj_> ok
<DFM> the only way I could get my jave right to use limewire was to use automatix to install it. then it worked. maybe you will have better luck
<Dyegov> Yes InuDuelist, but I'm now using windows ;)
<LeeJunFan> spazz: gotta get to bed. Good luck - it's not hard, just mostly tedious.
<LeeJunFan> gnight.
<spazz> hmm. but its self explanatory right
<nathan> it'll give you a long License agreement, just space through it and type in "yes" when asked and it'll do the rest
<reddwolf78> i found one but not sure witch one to get weather its got the  or bz2 at the very end of itgz
<enzo> DFM, intelikey...
<enzo> When it asks me about Mount Point, I put the root "/" to my new HDD, right?
<intelikey> Dyegov as in use the space for something besides linux ?
<spazz> i mean just common sense ... like you see where everything is, and its not too difficult to put together just time consuming..?
<reddwolf78> or does it make a diffrence
<DFM> enzo: yes
<DFM> make absolutley sure you are installing on your new hd
<intelikey> Dyegov or are you talking about accessing the linux partition/s from windows ?
<DFM> if indoubt stop and back track
<RogueThunder> Someone who can help with wlan setup of a linksys usb wlan card wouldnt happen t be around? (mise as well keep asking XD)
<tj_> I type in Konsole
<Dyegov> intelikey yes, something like that, make them NTFS again so I can use them in windows, or better,put them all toghether again
<nathan> sorry?
<tj_> cd /home/tj/deskttop
<tj_> then
<tj_> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<enzo> DFM, doing so won't do anything to my original, right?
<tj_> right?
<nathan> no you need the ./ infront of the .bin file
<tj_> ok
<nathan> ./jre-1......
<intelikey> Dyegov i don't do windows.  sorry.
<Phoenix92x> dyegov: if you want to access your linux partitions in windows google "ext2 ifs"
<DFM> nothing happens until you tell it to apply
<Phoenix92x> really nifty kernel level driver for windows that enables read/write on linux partitions =) (excluding reiserfs)
<Dyegov> Ok intelikey , no problem, thanks a lot
<tj_> yay, installing!
<nathan> anytime you need to run a .bin file or anything from the Konsole (as in launch it) you need to put a ./ first before the file.... just FYI in the future
<Dyegov> I'll do it Phoenix92x
<tj_> ok
<tj_> thanx
<tj_> what I do now
<Phoenix92x> hope it works for ye
<tj_> just wait?
<DFM> enzo: if you have anything you cant loose stop now and back it up.
<nathan> has it fully installed and it says "Done"?
<tj_> yes
<nathan> ya just wait until you see "Done"
<tj_> now i can close out Konsole
<enzo> It's currently scanning files
<nathan> after that you can exit the Konsole, and now you run the runLime.sh or whatever it was called
<tj_> ok
<tj_> thanx
<enzo> but it didn't say anything about touching my first HDD, other than the swap
<DFM> enzo: you shouldn't have any problems. is the new hd larger or smaller than your win drive?
<enzo> smaller
<tj_> do I need to keep the folder it created on my desktop?
<DFM> no your swap should install on the new drive
<enzo> my primary is 250GB, this new HDD is only 80GB
<nathan> The Java folder?
<tj_> yeah
<intelikey> it's one thing to help a guy get something running  it's another to find out that one windows command was all he really wanted. Dyegov in windows fdisk /mbr  or fixmbr was all you wanted and we spent an hour fixing grub so you could remove......       fdisk is your windows partition manager iirc    but it's been a while.
<enzo> I did install the swap on the new HDD
<tj_> it's called jreblahblahblah
<DFM> so when it ask youi what drive you want to install on you know you are selecting the smaller drive?
<nathan> honestly, I have no idea.... I've always left it in my Home folder (which is where I had extracted it to)
<DFM> good
<enzo> yes
<DFM> np then
<enzo> ok
<tj_> o
<enzo> thank you DFM
<tj_> well, I guess I don't need to worry about it then
<enzo> much appreciated
<tj_> I'll rename it, and see what it says
<DFM> only time you will touch your original hd is when you install grub to allow you to boot between os's
<nathan> you can always get rid of it and if things dont work run the installer again (but from a folder somewhere, not the desktop)
<Dyegov> I didn't know about that either intelikey
<DFM> it won't hose ur win os
<DFM> linux plays real nice with other os's unlike win
<enzo> kew
* intelikey quits feeling sorry for people and trying to help them, and starts telling them  'rtfm'
<DFM> further linux will ask you if it's ok to install on the MBR instead of just doing it
<Phoenix92x> put simply, linux is a polite butler taking care of your things, windows is a bull running through it
<nonickname> where should i go to get help with x.org?
<DFM> ah very good analagy
<intelikey> DFM you must not have seen the livd cd  installer
<enzo> intelikey, who caused you to go this route... I liked/valued your input. You've always been helpful
<InuDuelist> Dyegov: Good to hear you got dual-booting working.
<DFM> I did that's what I used
<tj_> what i type in konsole?
<tj_> to run it
<tj_> I'm navigated to the directory of the .sh file
<nathan> you installed Limewire already?
<intelikey> enzo i wont name names.    and i'll get over it.
<enzo> I prefer Frostwire to Limewire
<Dyegov> Yes InuDuelist , but it just give me 1 second to select, anyway it's working :D
<tj_> omg
<nathan> Now you can just open up a "run" box (ALT+F2)and type Limewire
<tj_> it tells me I don't have a valid java installed
<InuDuelist> Dyegov, it doesn't matter. All you have to do is press up/down within that 1 second.
<DFM> good night all
<InuDuelist> I can help you fix that, though.
<InuDuelist> Good night.
<enzo> goodnight DFM
<enzo> and thank you
<Dyegov> Yeah, I know ;)
<InuDuelist> LATE'D.
<nathan> Open up Konsole and type java -version
<intelikey> enzo but if you are truely curious scroll up and read my long post/rant  just before that.
<enzo> will do
<RogueThunder> Aaaah
<RogueThunder> i see
<RogueThunder> *laughs*
<RogueThunder> well... i have some tings to try...
<nathan> if it doesn't talk about Sun Microsystem then it's still looking at the standard built in version.... which in that case you might need to restart for the new one to kick in (or log out/in again)
<enzo> intelikey, "GRUB loading, please wait...                     Error 17"
<tj_> ok
<enzo> fixmbr?
<tj_> let me log out
<tj_> brb
<nathan> k I'll be around
<intelikey> enzo na just 'rtfm'    lol
<enzo> HEY
<enzo> I would if I had one
<intelikey> is that a real error enzo ?
<enzo> yup
<enzo> won't load GRUB
<intelikey> yeah you need to boot the live cd   and reinstall grub for the linux on the primarry hdd
<enzo> ok
<enzo> how do I reinstall it?
<enzo> just overwrite the file with the backup that I have?
<intelikey> the new install over wrote your working grub without asking you anything,  didn't it ?
<tj_> omg
<enzo> seems so
<tj_> it still hasn't detected the new java, should i reboot
<tj_> ?
<intelikey> enzo no. you need to mount the linux root partition and chroot into it then  sudo grub-install    and edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the new linux system to it.
<nathan> Ummmmmmmm, you got me
<robotgeek> tj_: NO NEED
<robotgeek> sorry for caps
<nathan> RobotGeek....hook him up!
<tj_> what I do then?
<nathan> what's the solution?
<tj_> lol
<robotgeek> i assume you have tried !java already
<InuDuelist> !robotgeek
<intelikey> that should all be pretty streight forward for an old linux hand like your self
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robotgeek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<InuDuelist> Darn.
<InuDuelist> That would have been badass.
<tj_> yeah
<tj_> it's the right version
<robotgeek> intelikey: havent messed with kubuntu in a while, everything just works
* intelikey hates that phrase.
<enzo> old linux hand?
<tj_> ?
<intelikey> enzo yeah you.
<enzo> what does that mean?
<enzo> never heard it before
<nathan> tj: hey, just FYI...you can delete that folder that was created.... Java is installed somewhere else
<tj_> ok
<tj_> and, what about my java prob tho
<intelikey> well you have installed linux before.  you are not a newbee anymore....
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Wrong.
<robotgeek> tj_: you are not on esoteric platform, like powerpc, i hope
<nathan> But ya, I don't know what to say for that...when I installed it last year it worked great and I havne't had to reinstall
<enzo> true
<tj_> right
<InuDuelist> I went through a dozen Linux Distros before I got where I am.
<InuDuelist> And I'm still a newb.
<tj_> im on kubuntu
<enzo> but I don't know about old
<intelikey> oh;  ok :)
<enzo> I've only been using Kubuntu for about 1-2 months
<robotgeek> tj_: okay, and you installed sun-java from multiverse, i assume
<enzo> actually, since June 1, 2006
<enzo> so actually, almost 3 months
<tj_> somone gave me a link
<intelikey> a dapper pup.....
<enzo> yup
<robotgeek> tj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java this one?
<enzo> I was about to use Breezy, but someone told me to just download and use Dapper instead
<enzo> so I did and here I am
<nathan> a link to...?
<InuDuelist> You know how a CD is certified badass?
<InuDuelist> If it states that the songs have "violent content".
<enzo> WTF?
<jorge_> hola
<enzo> which distro has that?
<tj_> ok
<InuDuelist> Hm?
<jorge_> alguna chica?
<InuDuelist> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<InuDuelist> Damn it.
<tj_> I am there, it asks me for my pass, and it won't let me type it on
<enzo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<InuDuelist> Close enough.
<jorge_> thanks
<enzo> tj_ you don't see it, type it and and hit enter
<tj_> it tells me"
<tj_> Reading package lists... Done
<tj_> Building dependency tree... Done
<tj_> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<tj_> "
<reddwolf78> how do you install a file that has a bz2 at the end of the file name
<Martijn81> how dangerous is upgrading the firmware of a benq dvd-drive by using wine?
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<enzo> intelikey, I can't mount my HDDs
<tj_> anyone?
<intelikey> Martijn81 about like doing sudo /sbin/*     turning off the monitor and typing randomly.....  :)
<intelikey> enzo sudo it.
<enzo> can't find /dev/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<intelikey> it wont be in fstab.     sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt
<tj_> it can't find my sun-java5-bin?
<nathan> tj: did you do the two steps underneath
<tj_> wtf?
<tj_> no
<Martijn81> ok i get it intellikey, thank you ;(
<enzo> sweet
<nathan> try those out: sudo apt-get install libqt-perl
<nathan> and the one underneath, then try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin again
<enzo> ok, so I chroot into what now?
<intelikey> Martijn81 i may have over stated it.  but you do get the jest.
<intelikey> enzo chroot /mnt
<intelikey> enzo sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Martijn81> more or less yes, i'd better hijack my mother pc then....
<enzo> sudo chroot /mnt
<enzo> right?
<intelikey> enzo you can sudo the chroot if you like.
<enzo> ok
<intelikey> prolly better to do it that way.
<enzo> hda or hda6 (the linux partition)
<intelikey> hda
<intelikey> the mbr
<enzo> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<tj_> no work
<intelikey> enzo if you sudo the chroot  you don't need to sudo the grub-install
<tj_> brb
<Zamboulie> someone hold my hand through the XGL installation
<tj_> logging out, then back in
<enzo> oh, ok
<Zamboulie> i'm scared to do it but i really want it
<intelikey> you are root.
<enzo> ok
<robotgeek> enzo: changed hostname, right?
<Zamboulie> has anyone installed XGL on kubuntu here?
<enzo> says            /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device
<tj_> back
<nathan> hey
<enzo> the hostname is ubuntu
<enzo> I am on the live CD
<robotgeek> oh okay.
<enzo> ubuntu@ubuntu
<Zamboulie> someone tell me what the XGL channel is plz
<tj_> tarting LimeWire...
<tj_> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<tj_> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<tj_> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<tj_> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<tj_> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<tj_> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<tj_> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<enzo> !pastebin > tj_
<tj_> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<tj_> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<tj_> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<tj_> wtf?
<nathan> Crap.... man, I don't know what else to say... I'm not a newb but I'm not advanced at Linux. This is as far as I can take you
<Martijn81> !xgl > Zamboulie
<tj_> srrry ppl
<nathan> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tj_> how about my limewire prob?
<robotgeek> tj_: do dpkg -l sun-java5-bin
<nathan> robotgeek: sounds like he doesn't have that package on his disk
<intelikey> arrrg  that's cause *buntu sucks.     the device node is probably missing.   because *buntu depends on the initramfs.img to create it.    enzo if you are still chrooted do this  "mknod /dev/hda b 3 0 && grub-install /dev/hda "
<enzo> go with Frostwire
<intelikey> enzo ^
<tj_> aight
<enzo> weird
<enzo> says            /dev/hdb1: Not found or not a block device
<enzo> instead of hda
<reddwolf78> i still don't under stand how to get this file to uplaod
<robotgeek> reddwolf78: what is it that you are tyring to install?
<intelikey> ok we'll make that one too.
<enzo> make what/
<enzo> ?
<reddwolf78> geexbox-1.0-lite.tar.bz2
<reddwolf78> i found it on freshmeat.net
<intelikey> enzo "mknod /dev/hdb1 b 3 65 && grub-install /dev/hda"
<robotgeek> reddwolf78: usually, you would tar -jxf file.tar.bz2, ./configure, make
<hitjim> sorry to butt in, but hopefully my question is quick:  Does anyone know offhand what the latest stable kernel is for *buntu?
<tj_> ok
<enzo> mknod: `/dev/hdb1': File exists
<tj_> I have the FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586 file
<tj_> what i do now?
<reddwolf78> ok but how do i do that i have read that web that was given to me but don't under stand could be cus i'm a first time user of about a weak
<intelikey> enzo did you try to run that twice ?
<robotgeek> tj_: can you tell me output of "dpkg -l sun-java5-bin"
<enzo> run which twice?
<tj_> it said package not found
<intelikey> nm
<tj_> anyway
<tj_> what I do with the .dep package?
<tj_> or
<tj_> deb
<intelikey> enzo you are in the "sudo chroot /mnt "  still correct ?
<tj_> anyone?
<robotgeek> tj_: okay, so java is not installed. i doubt if frostwire will run too
<tj_> awww
<tj_> can i try
<tj_> ?
<robotgeek> tj_: we can work on getting java installed, though
<enzo> I am root
<tj_> ok
<tj_> help me then :)
<enzo> intelikey, I am still under root
<robotgeek> tj_: please enabled multiverse repository
<intelikey> enzo still chrooted ?
<hitjim> 2.6.12-10-386 has a date of Jul 18 this year, is that still the most recent kernel?
<tj_> um, english please?
<enzo> I will do it again if you'd like intelikey
<robotgeek> tj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> yeah exit  and do this.    "sudo chroot /mnt grub-install "     and see what happens.
<enzo> ok
<intelikey> cause i'm not sure what that last error was all about.
<enzo> looks like a short 'man' page
<intelikey> enzo what does ?
<enzo> sudo chroot /mnt grub-install
<intelikey> oh.   add /dev/hda
<intelikey> my bad.
<enzo> will do
<enzo> np
<enzo> says "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<intelikey> i've see that many times.  you don't have any whole disk file systems do you ?
<enzo> whole disk FS?
<intelikey> partitionless disk
<enzo> nope
<enzo> well, except for this 2nd HDD
<enzo> pure Ext with SWAP
<enzo> *Ext2
<intelikey> no that's not partitionless.
<Martijn81> hitjim: in dapper? no that's 2.6.15-26-386, you can check yours with: uname -a
<enzo> then nope
<intelikey> can you pastebin me the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<enzo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21944
<enzo> ^intelikey
<intelikey> enzo you might add the output of   ls -l /mnt/dev/hd*
<nonickname> .. i destroyed my linux comp
<enzo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21946
<intelikey> ty
<enzo> ^intelikey
<enzo> yw
<enzo> but really TY
<nonickname> okay, startx ends with a permission denied on /dev/null
<nonickname> logging in from a new ctrl+alt+fkey gets-bash: /dev/null: permission denied
<nonickname> last time i tried to start x it actually opened x, but then it said something about some kind of protector or something not being loaded, some error because of that
<intelikey> enzo ok i think the error is from not being able to access the other partitions.  lets do this.    "sudo chroot /mnt "  and  then  "cd /dev/ && MAKEDEV hd "     then ls hd*  to confirm it created the other inodes.
<enzo> will do
<yuriy> i think i could spend hours just mousing over the window buttons on edgy
<nonickname> where do i start asking questions?
<intelikey> yuriy ah something else for me to gripe about...
<intelikey> nonickname you just did.
<yuriy> intelikey: why gripe?
<nonickname> aside from that one...
<draik> intelikey
<draik> this is my desktop
<draik> enzo is my laptop
<intelikey> ok.
<tj_> I enabled the repository montone sylvester stalone crap
<nonickname> to make matters worse, i cant connect to the internet
<draik> says   /sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<draik> after I did            cd /dev/ && MAKEDEV hd
<intelikey> draik and ls shows two or more ?
<tj_> robotgeek?
<intelikey> warning is not equal error
<intelikey> W != E
<robotgeek> tj_: cool.
<blfisher> When using iptables to masquerade my LAN computers, I can surf the internet from the LAN but cannot get connected to IRC from the LAN
<tj_> what I do now?
<blfisher> Does anyone have any ideas as to why this would be happning?
<tj_> help me
<robotgeek> tj_: next install sun-java5-bin
<tj_> where I get?
<robotgeek> tj_: "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin" in a terminal, or install using adept
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21947
<draik> ^intelikey
<nonickname> alright.. the death of startx looks something like this: fatal server error: (ee) fglrx(0): === [r200dalsetcontrollerconfigforremap]  === cwddc controllersetconfig failed: 6 - 0; xio: fatal io error 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<tj_> ok
<tj_> it's getting it
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<Ademan> is there a way to set the packages that the liveCD include
<Ademan> s
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<Zamboulie> how do i kill adept in console
<Ademan> tj_: don't install it with adept, it freezes adept
<Zamboulie> killall adept?
<tj_> ok
<intelikey> nonickname i know that error about null berry well.  i added a line in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh    "chmod 777 /dev/null "     but i can't advise you to do that cause i'll get in trubble with the *buntu team.
<nonickname> ah
<tj_> what now, after the konsole thing?
<nonickname> any ideas about why it happens?
<intelikey> draik so now try the   grub-install /dev/hda    again.
<draik> will do
<draik> sudo?
<intelikey> no
<draik> ok
<intelikey> all went that time without error ?
<draik> seems like it did
<intelikey> good.
<draik> except for that minor "disclaimer" of the XFS filesystem
<draik> Installation finished. No error reported
<intelikey> now nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the entry for (hd1,0)
<draik> so I think it's good to go now
<draik> ummm
<robotgeek> tj_: java should have installed. check dpkg -i sun-java5-bin
<draik> intelikey, shouldn't I be looking in /mnt/hda6/boot/grub/menu.lst          ?
<draik> that's where my original is located
<draik> It's there!!!
<Zamboulie> can someone walk me through the XGL installation plz!
<nonickname> lol
<intelikey> draik not if you are still in the chroot.  but yes if you've exited already.
<draik> didn't exit
<intelikey> that's what chroot does.  it changes  /
<draik> I am in /boot/grub/menu.lst and I can see it there
<draik> oic
<draik> kew
<draik> so it's there
<draik> do I save it somewhere or anything?
<nonickname> i just tried to do a ctrl+alt+f7 and it brought me to a screen with two white squares and a flashing underscore
<intelikey> there is also    pivotroot   which changes / system wide.
<draik> interesting... when would I use pivotroot?
<tj_> frostwire!
<draik> intelikey, what is my next command?
<draik> or am I done?
<intelikey> draik if there is an entry for  hd0,0 windows   hd0,5 linux    hd1,0 linux    you should be set.
<draik> it's all there
<intelikey> unless that ntfs on sda is also bootable then add it.
<draik> nope
<draik> sda is all backup
<intelikey> k exit exit exit
<intelikey> reboot.
<obf213> anyone know how i ge to character map
<nonickname> how can i make the default boot go into text mode?
<draik> thank you intelikey
<intelikey> np
<robotgeek> tj_: you would just "sudo dpkg -i frostwire.deb""
<intelikey> now if draik comes back and says he is removing the linux partitions  i'll become a stalker..............
<robotgeek> intelikey: lol
<enzo> relax intelikey
<nonickname> intelikey: i want text mode at boot :P
<obf213> anyone know if kubuntu comes default with a character map
<enzo> I'll do them when you /quit or /part
<intelikey> twice in one night would be to much.
<enzo> it would
<enzo> but I'm not a linux quitter cuz of something like this
<enzo> I would if I couldn't get anything accomplished with linux
<enzo> but since that's not the case
<intelikey> nonickname append   1  to the kernel line.
<robotgeek> intelikey: take some time off, dont become a victim of support burnout
<enzo> ummm intelikey
<enzo> Error 17 again
<intelikey> robotgeek been there a few times.....
<intelikey> enzo no you'r lying.  i don't beleave it.
<enzo> it is
<nonickname> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> crap really.
<enzo> I'm not
<enzo> yup
<obf213> hey intelikey how do i choose which type of java i want to use
<enzo> what would happen if I mount the hda6 and add hdb1?
<obf213> i had frostwire and it wouldnt open it said i had the wrong java
<enzo> manually
<obf213> then but i had the current version and i changed the section or smething in console but it somehow reverted
<intelikey> obf213 i have no idea.
<robotgeek> obf213: i think update-alternatives
<enzo> intelikey, would that work?
<obf213> robot geek i think that is wht i used
<jake1> is there a program that is equivalent to Microsoft Outlook for Kubuntu
<jake1> ?
<obf213> kmail
<obf213> robotgeek do you know the syntax,
<intelikey> enzo you should test each option and see which if any work     or is the error 17 before you get a menu ?
<enzo> before I get a menu
<intelikey> the google search seems to say that either   /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/device.map one is wrong.   bad partition addressing.    so recheck there.
<obf213> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jake1> obf213 will that be able to sync with calenders on Entourage and Outlook
<thomas> can anyone tell me why my wireless will get an ip from the network with 128 wep, but won't access any computers on the newtork or the internet?
<obf213> jake1 i don't know
<enzo> intelikey, I overwrote the GRUB on hda6
<enzo> I hope that works
<enzo> if not, I saved a backup
<enzo> to roll-back
<intelikey> enzo you can compare   fdisk -l    with the listing carefully to make sure you don't have a bad address in one of them
<hitjim> so does *buntu not automatically upgrade to the latest kernel?
<hitjim> i thought it was at *15, but i'm still at *12
<enzo> rebooted
* enzo crosses his fingers
<enzo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<enzo> still with the Error 17
<thomas> anyone? why would my wireless "connect" to the network, but not access anything on it?
<intelikey> enzo yeah do test other menu itoms tho
<enzo> what other menu items?
<intelikey> maybe windows and the other linux
<intelikey> see if they boot
<enzo> nothing else has changed other than the addition of this HDD
<enzo> I can't boot into anything else
<enzo> I get the error prior to my boot list
<intelikey> k  then you need to look in those two files.
<enzo> it's about to load my GRUB menu list and then I get the ERROR 17
<intelikey> ^^
<enzo> what two files?
<intelikey> something is mis-addressed in menu.lst  or device.map is bad
<intelikey> in hda6 /boot/grub/
<enzo> ok
<enzo> What would I be looking for?
<tj_> I'm trying to manage abyss web server
<tj_> it keeps saying listening problem
<intelikey> bad address in one of the entries.
<tj_> ?
<enzo> pastebin?
<intelikey> yeah
<enzo> k
<obf213> how do i open up a .jar file
<tj_> anyone?
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21948
<draik> ^intelikey
<intelikey> if you type name first then you don't have to use two lines  :)
<sberla> hello
<sberla> i'm italian
<obf213> how do i run a .jar file
<sberla> i'm question
<draik> intelikey, here is what I have for my device.map
<tj_> ?
<draik> (hd0)	/dev/hda
<draik> (hd1)	/dev/sda
<sberla> building module
<intelikey> draik there it is.
<sberla> to ADSL modem
<sberla> `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/arch/i386/Makefile'.  Stop.          
<draik> ?
<intelikey> don't you see it.
<sberla>                                                    make[3] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386'          
<sberla>                                                    make[2] : *** [eagle-usb.ko]  Error 2                                        
<sberla>                                                    make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/eagle-usb/driver'             
<draik> name first?
<intelikey> no
<draik> instead of two lines?
<intelikey> no
<draik> hda /dev/sda
<intelikey> <draik> (hd1)   /dev/sda  <--- that's your 17
<draik> sorry
<sberla>                                                    make[1] : *** [binary-modules]  Error 2                                      
<sberla>                                                    make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/eagle-usb'                    
<sberla>                                                    make: *** [kdist_image]  Error 2
<draik> yea
<sberla> error??
<intelikey> should be     <draik> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<draik> change it to read hd1 /dev/hdb1
<draik> ?
<draik> ok
<draik> wait
<draik> should be /dev/hdb   only, right?
<intelikey> yep] 
<draik> k
<draik> done
<intelikey> well (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<draik> reboot?
<draik> yeah
<intelikey> yep
<draik> will do
<draik> I hope I don't get any more Error 17
<intelikey> me too
<enzo> cross your fingers, toes, and anything else you can
<enzo> except for wires!
<Jucato> hey enzo!
<enzo> yo
<Ash-Fox> Is there a decent way to determine what additional packages I have installed ontop of the kubuntu defaults (I tend to install a lot of things overtime that I need for the spur of the moment, then I forget to remove them)
<intelikey> enzo you be quiet.    i don't want to here form you.   only draik
<enzo> Jucato, still working on the issue with my new HDD
<sberla> enzo sei italiano?
<Jucato> enzo: where's draik?
<intelikey> :)
<thomas> is there a network manager applet for kde?
<enzo> sberla, no sorry. It's a nick short for Enzo Matrix
<enzo> google images for him
<enzo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
* Jucato goes to Google...
<enzo> Error 17
<sberla> gente
<sberla> qualcuno mi sa dare un info
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<obf213> hey i opened a .jar file using the command java -jar jarfile
<obf213> in the konsole
<enzo> anything wrong with my menu.lst   intelikey?
<obf213> is there a way i can openit without having to type that any time
<enzo> Jucato, enzo is not registered
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry
<enzo> ho
<enzo_> ok
<intelikey> draik i'm going over your menu.lst now.
<enzo_> and? Anything oddy?
<Jucato> where's draik? ehehe
<enzo_> draik is undergoing surgery
<matt___> Hi! Does anyone know a IRC for Kmail?
<Jucato> matt___: try #kontact ?
<matt___> hi Jucato!  Thanks!
<draik> ok
<Jucato> whoa! is that you, draik?
<draik> lets try this again
<draik> yup
<Jucato> lol
<draik> but I'm on the live CD
<sberla> hello
<sberla> i'm italian
<draik> hello
<sberla> i'm question
<draik> !it > sberla
<sberla> compiling Driver eagleusb
<sberla> send shell command: module-assistant build eagle-usb
<sberla> Error => http://rafb.net/paste/results/SN994z10.html
<sberla> whois problem?
<draik> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> draik whats this entry all about ?
<intelikey> title           Other operating systems:
<intelikey> root
<draik> dunno
<draik> that's what I was wondering about too
<Jucato> intelikey: that's just a title separator
<draik> I didn't have it like that before
<draik> yup
<draik> but the thing is that Debian wasn't under OTHER OS
<mkquist_> intelikey-that would be for non linux os
<draik> right
<intelikey> Jucato the root being empty doesn't hurt it ?
<mkquist_> like windowz
<draik> who
<Jucato> intelikey: yes
<draik> *whoa
<draik> it's empty
<draik> link?
<obf213> anyone know how i can open a java program w/o having to type in commands in console evertime
<draik> I hate these reboots to bad GRUBs
<Jucato> intelikey draik: the root line is empty so that it won't do anything if you accidentaly pressed Enter
<draik> wait.. Jucato, so it should be empty?
<Jucato> draik: yes. definitely. absolutely
<draik> wait
<draik> my root lines aren't empty
<draik> its to choose a hdd/partition
<Jucato> draik: only for the title separator thingy
<draik> it's not supposed to be blank
<intelikey> that one below "title           Other operating systems:"
<draik> which one?
<draik> I don't see any of them as blank
<Jucato> the one intelikey mentioned
<draik> nevermind
<Jucato> "title Other operating systems:" then the "root" line below it should be blank
<draik> I thought the "root" that was listed under the OSs
<intelikey> line 133 on your pastebin
<draik> yeah, that's supposed to be blank
<Jucato> draik: can you post the link to the pastebin for me? I just came
<Jucato> came in*
<Jucato> god! did that sound sooo wrong
<draik> bash.org
<Jucato>  @_@
<draik> ummm... well, as I usually say... whatever floats your titanic
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21948
<intelikey> draik i don't see anything in the menu.lst you pasted that should 17 it.   cat /boot/grub/device.man again.
<draik> will do
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> Error 17, eh?
<draik> yup
<Jucato> So which one is your main OS? hd1,0 or hd0,5? (I'm guessing XP isn't your main OS)
<draik> intelikey, no such file or directory
<intelikey> Jucato grub is installed from hda6 on his box
<Jucato> how about just reinstalling GRUB, using hd0,5's settings, then just manually editing hd0,5's menu.lst to add the new OS on hd1,0
<draik> Ummm.... your DCC isn't going
<draik> intelikey ^
<intelikey> Jucato we just did.
<Jucato> lol....  @_@
<intelikey> draik i guess you have a firewall up...
<draik> intelikey, did you mean device.map
<intelikey> heay
<nonickname> now wth.. i did a shutdown now, then it stopped, and i did an exit, and it went back to the kubuntu login screen =/
<intelikey> yes draik
<Jucato> "sudo grub" && "find /boot/grub/stage1" && "root (hd0,5)" && "setup (hd0)" ??
<draik> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<draik> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<intelikey> i thought you fixed that ?
<draik> I did
<intelikey> no you didn't.
<draik> whoops
<intelikey> you typo'd it.  bub.
* draik beats himself senseless
* Jucato whistles and just watches as draik beats himself to death...
<intelikey> that's it.  you are either too tired for me to help you   or i'm to tired to try any more tonight....
<Jucato> or you're both too tired to even make sense of anything at all....
<draik> actually, I don't think my gf would appreciate that ATM
<Jucato> eheheh
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> me and my comments...
<draik> ok
<draik> here we go
<draik> REBOOT!
<Jucato> where?? where's the show?? is ReBoot on?
<obf213> sweet
<enzo_> I wish it was
<Jucato> enzo_: what did you do to draik again!
<Jucato> lol
<enzo_> but it's kew cuz I have season 3 and 4 on DVD
<obf213> i have a quick question now, how do i open up a .jar file without having to cd to the directgory and running java -jar jarfile
<enzo_> Jucato, if you know what's good for you, you'll just turn around and keep walking
<Jucato> enzo_: i was walking away from you already. If I turn around and keep walking, I'll walk into you... @_@
<enzo_> moment of truth
<enzo_> ....
<obf213> anyone?
<enzo_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<enzo_> Error 17 again
* Jucato is not familiar with jars..... only with cookies...
<nonickname> haha
<obf213> lol
<wolfmanz> How do i move e-mail and setting from one thunderbird client to another?
* Jucato prepares for incoming barrage of rotten tomatoes and lettuce...
<obf213> but for real does anyone know, becuase i have this program that i use to dl songs off the local network and i want to to just click and open it without having to run the whole directory/ java -jar thing
* nonickname throws an apple
* Jucato also waiting for someone to throw some bacons... to make the perfect sandwich...
<enzo_> Jucato, you're lucky if you get rotten tomatoes
* obf213 wants some help maybe. yeah that'd be sweet
<Jucato> hm....
* nonickname throws his kubuntu installation
* enzo_ throws Jucato bacon... still in the origial package
<nonickname> obf.. try ark?
<Jucato> obf213: you could probably try to associate .jar files with the command?
<nonickname> or whatever it's called..
<Jucato> enzo_: ouch!! you could have at least thawed it first
<enzo_> Jucato, I could, but where'd be the fun in that? Where, I ask you, where?
* nonickname steals the bacon
* enzo_ takes the cake... "It was a piece of pie..."
<Jucato> nonickname: give that back!!!
<Jucato> obf213: can't Ark open it?
* nonickname curses fglrx and the ati name
* Jucato ncurses them....
* nonickname tries the windowscanonicalizepathname expliot on ati.com
* Jucato needs to go reboot into Kubuntu
<Jucato> bye!
<draik> Hey
<obf213> no ark cant open a .jar file
<obf213> but does anyone know for sure, intelikey are you still around
<Healot> because unzip is not installed
<Healot> !info unzip
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-6ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 143 kB, installed size 332 kB
<obf213> Healot is that for me?
<Healot> JAR is technically a zipped (zip info) file
<obf213> unzip is installed already
<obf213> all ark does it open it like a directory and i c all sorts of iles and stuff
<Healot> really
<obf213> but i just want to run the prog.
<Healot> yeah, that's what;s you suppose to see
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<Healot> you need JRE to RUN a Java Jar file :-
<obf213> Healot i can run the file,
<obf213> i have to open konsole cd to my desktop and then type in the this command java -jar jarfile
<obf213> i was trying to figure out a way to circumvent all that
<Healot> so, what do you actually want?
<obf213> maybe code that in so does it automatically or something
<obf213> so i dont have to open console cd to my desktop and type in code everytime i want to run a prog i will be using often
<Healot> it's on the MIME setting at KDE Control Panel
<Healot> atm, it is known not to work :)
<obf213> Healot thanks man
<Healot> btw, an open terminal is very handy
<ezu> Hi all, new user here: when I switch user's in ubuntu, the programs sleep and I can't get it back. What do I need to do?
<obf213> how do i add stuff to a root folder
<obf213> its denying me where can i enter my password
<obf213> do i have to add files in console or something
<obf213> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<obf213> how can i add fiels to root folders
<chris_> anyone installed, or know the process of, installing xgl on kubuntu?
<chris_> i've worked my way through it and gotten stuck
<Healot> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Healot> btw, for general xgl information join #xgl
<chris_> ah but the guide i'm looking at told me to use glxcompmgr
<chris_> and it's not installing right
<chris_> i type make install, and tells me that there's nothing to be done
<obf213> how do i add a file to usr/bin
<Healot> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  >> chris_
<chris_> thanks
<Healot> read the factoid for commonly asked questions :0
<chris_> where's that?
<chris_> lol
<Healot> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Healot> ubotu is our friendly robot for ubuntu channels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is our friendly robot for ubuntu channels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Healot> yet dumb sometimes
<chris_> ok, i'm halfway through the first guide, will there be any lasting damage if i switch to the other guide? so far i've dld and installed a new xorg. I don't know what that is or does...
<chris_> and configured it specific to my graphics card
<Healot> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<obf213> !rootfolders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootfolders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> Healot any idea how i can save a file to a root folder like /usr/bin
<Healot> obf213: save what kind of file?
<obf213> my jar file
<obf213> so i can it from there like the rst of my programs
<Healot> the directory /usr/bin is specifically for global user binaries, obf213
<chris_> !xorg
<obf213> o
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chris_> damnit
<Healot> JAR file? keep somewhere else, obf213?
<chris_> so xorg is just a type of x?
<Healot> home folder maybe, obf213
<obf213> yeah i guess
<Healot> chris_: Xorg is X server implementation by Xorg :)
<obf213> Healot thats not it.
<Healot> the prior used by many distro was X11Free by XFree86
<obf213> i copied and pasted a file from usr/bin/ back into usr/bin and changed the name off course but permission is denied
<obf213> i need to go root somehonw
<chris_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> obf213: if you need to copy to root-owned directory, you need the root permission to copy
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Healot> !root > obf213
<chris_> thanks
<Kream> how do I find out from the command line what files a package has installed ?
<Healot> dpkg -l <package name>
<Healot> man dpkg for more syntax and switches
<Jucato> Healot: doesn't that just show the package name, what it has installed?
<chris_> !composite manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris_> do i need composite manager to run xgl?
<chris_> what does it do?
<cummrad> hi every body
<hsn_> i have problems with bacula-sd (package from web, not from distro) it refuses to start at boot time because /var/run/bacula directory is missing, how can i create it every boot?
<Jucato> Kream: I think Healot meant "dpkg -L <package_name>"
<obf213> healot thanks
<cummrad> from where i can get RealPlyer Plugin ??
<obf213> i managed to save the file where i wanted it and and assigned a menu button for it, except it never opens unless i right click nad choose place in run dialog.
<obf213> !mp3 >cummrad
<Kream> ahh :
<Kream> :)
<Kream> thanks :)
<cummrad> no no .. i mean  *.ram  or *.rm
<obf213> cummrad go to the link
<obf213> it explains real player as weel
<Jucato> cummrad: once the libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs are installed, you can play .rm and .rmvb files in Kaffeine
<Healot> cum, cummrad
<Jucato> err... that doesn't sound so right, Healot..
<Jucato> :-D
<Healot> I work as IT executive cum peon :)
<Jucato> lol
<Healot> well, that's a reality
<Healot> at this damn office, have to do things on my own
<cummrad> aha mmmmm .. all right .. i'll go to the links which obf213 gave it to me
<cummrad> thank for help :)
<_rince_> mrgn
<_rince_> is last weeks problem with the xserver update fixed?
<Jucato> _rince_: yep
<Jucato> 12 hours after the incident, a patched/fixed upgrade was made available
<_rince_> so it's safe to upgrade again, fine :)
<_rince_> thx Jucato
<chris_> hi, i'm still having a problem with xgl. i installed it, but when i choose it from the session log in screen and log in, nothing happens
<obf213> i have another question, if  i have a menu button that's command is a file, how come when i click the button the file nevr opens but when i place into run dialog it opens
<obf213> whts a workpath
<obf213> !workpath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workpath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omeow> Hi, how can I make a screenshot of my KDM theme?
<hsn_> PrintSreen key
<cummrad> or try to press    ALT+PrintScreen
<cummrad> WOW .. It works :)
<chris_> when i start a session with xgl it hangs, can i end that session from say another tty without rebooting?
<Healot> yes
<chris_> hwo lol?
<Healot> type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Healot> in the other tty of course
<Healot> wtf with the laugh anyways
<chris_> idk i lol at everything
<chris_> but even though i'm running xlg, stop kdm?
<Healot> yup
<Healot> running "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" will stop all the X-related applications
<chris_> kool tahnks
<Healot> Kool is kool
<n00bsaib0t> #rm -rf /
<Jucato> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@210.5.70.229]  by Hobbsee
* n00bsaib0t was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Healot> tobias boon?
<Hobbsee> dont run that commant
<Jucato> tsk tsk tsk...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hi!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> who was that?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: some idiot who ran that in -motu first.
<Jucato> hmph
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course, no one in -motu will run that command - they're developers
<blankeus> hey guys. i have just done a server install. i just want to install kde and have x11vnc access anything else i should do besides install kde and x11vnc ?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> btw, that command won't work anyway.
<Jucato> the "#" means nothing unless you're root....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there are people who will just see that they get denied, and stick sudo in front of it anyway
<Jucato> ehehe....
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon.
<rouzic_ausente> alegrate, /me ha vuelto
<Jucato> someone seemed to have entered #ubuntu-ph and posted the same command, only this time, he/she/it is talking to the resident bot...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, not sure why.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: could well be an anon proxy
<Jucato> whois n00bsaib0t
<Hobbsee> yeah, them
<Hobbsee>  *!*@210.5.70.229
<Jucato> Hobbsee: we've been getting a lot of um... how would you call it... spam? lately
<Jucato> Hobbsee: same IP in #ubuntu-ph
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you think this is a lot of spam?  bah.  rubbish :P
<Ethos> why is it when it try to "apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev"
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, same as in -motu too
<Ethos> i get the message "
<Ethos> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Ethos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I mean the flooders the other day
<Jucato> hm..
<Hobbsee> Ethos: no "sudo" in front of the command
<Ethos> (Sorry for the spam guys)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.  usually it's people running the exploit, and flooders.
<Ethos> ok i'll try that. Thanks
<Ethos> :)
<Ethos> E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev :(
<Ethos> I suck at linux!!
<omeow> Anybody know how to make a screenshot of KDM? My machine crashed and I lost some of the conversation.
<omeow> Ethos, why do you want to use command-line tools?
<Hobbsee> Ethos: try installing everything but that.  i think that package changed name.
<Hobbsee> omeow: because they work?
<Ethos> thankyou
<Ethos> appreciate it :)
<Hobbsee> omeow: something complicated with xnest, and the like
<Phreakys> hi
<Phreakys> can someone help me with xgl?
<Ethos> trying to get steam working with ubuntu, I think it's a bit above me considering my poor linux skills :)
<Phreakys> you need wine for that
<Ethos> yep
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ethos> and the winecvs.sh
<Phreakys> wine is ugly
<Ethos> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+G%20ames
<Ethos> i'm following that guide
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is it possible to track down this um... "rm" bot? he's using a different nick in #ubuntu-ph, but same hostmask
<chris_> phreakys_: good luck with xgl, i still can't get mine working
<Phreakys> heh
<Phreakys> tnx
<Phreakys> same problem here
<Phreakys> you have ati?
<chris_> nope nvidia
<chris_> mine hangs when i choose it as the session :(
<Phreakys> same here
<chris_> which guide are u using?
<Phreakys> i tried an automated kubuntu script first
<omeow> lolxgl
<Phreakys> http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<Phreakys> this one and
<Phreakys> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Phreakys> this one
<chris_> i tried that second one, didn't work :(
<Phreakys> you may want to try that automated script
<Phreakys> http://www.compiz.net/topic-689-xgl-kubuntu-automatic-xgl-installation
<chris_> kool thanks
<Phreakys> make sure you got all packages installed first, and then dpkg that file
<Phreakys> it worked once for me, but its *beeping* up my ati config now
<Phreakys> just remove it when you have the same problem
<chris_> umm what packages? different sites tell me different ones
<phreakys_> ehm
<chris_> the compiz ones it requries?
<phreakys_> you need compiz cgwd cgwd-themer
<phreakys_> and some other stuff. i made a post at the end of that thread on compiz.net with all the packages
<agt> Hey does anyone here use the svn version of amarok? I have a problem installing the dependencies - I posted about it here > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1435812#post1435812
<phreakys_> required
<chris_> kk thanks, but i can't dl the themer
<chris_> what repository is it on?
<paines> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phreakys_> one of the 3 quinn repos
<omeow> I didn't know XGL was stable already.
<chris_> kk i'll have a look
<chris_> it's not really
<phreakys_> ah no
<phreakys_> sorry
<omeow> No wonder you're having trouble setting it up then.
<phreakys_> its allready in cgwd included i believe
<chris_> kool
<phreakys_> compiz-themer is depreciated
<chris_> xgl comes packaged with open suse i think
<Ethos> can someone help me install x-window-system-dev?
<Ethos> lol
<Jucato> !qemu > Jucato
<Hobbsee> !find x-window-system-dev
<ubotu> Package/file x-window-system-dev does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> Ethos: you want xorg-dev, i suspect
<kyaneos> hi
<kyaneos> is necessary to have dbus installed in a common KDE 3.5.4 installation??
<Jucato> kyaneos: I think so
<kyaneos> Jucato: but nothing deppends on it
<Jucato> hm... Hobbsee any thoughts on this?
<kyaneos> i am having problems with my kubuntu and i suppossed it is caused by that
<Jucato> kyaneos: it will be moot eventually. D-Bus is replacing DCOP in KDE 4...
<kyaneos> i do not understand moot
<Jucato> err...
<Phreakys> another xgl tutor => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xgl
<Hobbsee> kyaneos: if nothing depends on it, including kubuntu-desktop, then no, you shouldnt have to
<Jucato> kyaneos: it won't matter eventually...
<kyaneos> Hobbsee: i have not installed kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> Jucato: then we'll just update k-d to fix it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. I think k-d install dbus by default?
<kyaneos> and do i need to install acpi-support on a desktop computer without functions like hibernate, ...??
<kyaneos> yes, it installs it by default
<Jucato> kyaneos: a lot of stuff are installed by the default Kubuntu installation that some people don't need
<Hobbsee> Jucato: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep dbus - yes it does
<Jucato> kyaneos: it's done to make sure that Kubuntu will run on as many different hardware comibinations possible
<kyaneos> ok
<kyaneos> i understand
<Jucato> I personally have no need for DBus, ACPI, CUPS, HP, powernowd, Bluetooth, etc..
<Jucato> but I just keep them coz I'm too lazy to remove those... maybe one day I could make a system clean up
<kyaneos> xD
<Hobbsee> i found out why we install bluetooth stuff, actually
<Hobbsee> bluetooth keyboards :P
<kyaneos> thank you very much
<Hobbsee> Jucato: painful for upgrading if you do that
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah, specially with kubuntu-desktop gone...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Hobbsee> Jucato: mind you, i'm not sure if that even works anyway - it's on my "poke people to test" list
<Jucato> I did a server/minimal install then installed kde-core instead. everything was faster, but a lot of stuff that might be important didn't get installed, notably HAL
<blankeus> !x11ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11ssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> maybe I'll try doing a Breezy minimal install with kde-core, then dist-upgrade to Dapper...
<blankeus> !vncssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<blankeus> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Hobbsee> ty
* Jucato wonders if he should install Edgy on a separate partition or in Qemu...
* mode/#kubuntu [+v visik7]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-v visik7]  by rob
<Jucato> ??? powerplay?? ehehe
<rob> sorry, tired :)
<Jucato> ^_^
<agt> what package should i install to get the KDE headers?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: separate partition
<Jucato> Hobbsee: got yah! is it useable/stable enough that I could use it for a while? or only for short periods?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've been using it for the last few months.  there has been breakage though, adn i wouldnt get rid of dapper
<Hobbsee> besides, init-crack fun soon
<Jucato> yeah I won't get rid of Dapper, definitely
<Jucato> just want to take a peek, test, get updated, etc.
<Jucato> hm... doesn't kde-devel contain the KDE headers?
<agt> Jucato: possibly... when i try to install that, it says there are unmet dependencies
<Jucato> agt: is the universe component of the repositories enabled?
<agt> Jucato: is that    "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse"?
<Jucato> yep
<Hobbsee> kde-devel would be in main
<Hobbsee> agt: can you pastebin the full error you get there please?
<agt> sure
<agt> 1 sec
<Jucato> yay Hobbseeto the rescue!
<Jucato> agt use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> !vmware > Jucato
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's more useful if you can test with proper hardware
<Hobbsee> rather than in just vmware
<agt> http://pastebin.com/778661 - I'm actually running XFCE and trying to install the SVN version of amarok. I believe the package i may need is kdelibs-dev
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh yes. I was just researching on how to share with XP  on VMWare ehehe
<Hobbsee> agt: can you try and install those packages separately, and see where the problem is?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh...
<Jucato> agt: you can install Amarok 1.4.2 already from a special repository made by imbradon
<Phreakys> http://www.compiz.net/topic-3024-xgl-compiz-kde-session-for-mepis-nvidia
<Phreakys> another xgl tutorial with additional kde startup script
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Healot> i r baboon
<albacker> what do the dvd of kubuntu have ?
<albacker> they have other apps ?
<agt> Hobbsee: Try this one - http://pastebin.com/778664
<Hobbsee> albacker: all of the stuff in universe on cd
<agt> Jucato: I'd rather be able to get the SVN so I can be 'bleeding edge' :p
<albacker> Hobbsee, well, i don't think i'll get the DVD, CD is much more better, i can always have the rest with apt-get :)
<Hobbsee> libdbus-1-dev: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (= 0.60-6ubuntu8) but 0.62-bmp1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<albacker> does kubuntu accept hardwares as easy as ubuntu ?!
<Jucato> ehehehe
<Hobbsee> albacker: exactly
<Hobbsee> albacker: should do.
<Hobbsee> agt: thanks.  can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please?
<Hobbsee> agt: and this is dapper?
<Phreakys> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Phreakys> it works
<agt> Hobbsee: Yeah, Dapper - http://pastebin.com/778665 << sources
<jott_> agt: remember that the ubuntu amarok deb's have patched path so when you do a default install things get "mixed"
<Hobbsee> jott_: we do?
<jott_> Hobbsee: yes .. amarokapp and stuff is in /usr/lib/amarok rather than $PREFIX/bin
<Phreakys> hm, to soon
<Hobbsee> agt: ah yes, recipe for breakage.
<Hobbsee> agt: pastebin apt-cache policy libdbus-1-2 please
<jott_> agt: do "apt-get build-dep amarok"
<Hobbsee> agt: and pastebin apt-cache policy libdbus-1-dev
<Hobbsee> jott_: it was - some of the binaries got moved to /usr/bin
<Hobbsee> jott_: most of it is in /usr/lib/amarok, yes
<albacker> does kubuntu run slower than ubuntu ?
<jott_> Hobbsee: well just the launcher wrapper?!... or since when?
<Hobbsee> albacker: no
<jott_> or the brandon packages?
<Hobbsee> jott_: amarokapp is in /usr/bin now - ah, since amarok 1.4.2, or just before
<Hobbsee> brandon took my source, so yes
<albacker> i mean, i have 3.0 ghz proc p4. 512mb ram, is it sufficient ?
<Hobbsee> albacker: yep
<albacker> Hobbsee, i think it runs, with all eye-candies it has by default.
<agt> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/778666 :)
<albacker> i think it runs slower *
<Phreakys> hm, i put a startup script in .kde/autostart, but it wont execute
<Phreakys> tried chmod +x startcompiz
<Hobbsee> Phreakys: .kde/Autostart?
<Phreakys> yea, that one
<jott_> Hobbsee: well my svn deb's still put everything into /usr/lib/amarok like the 1.4.1 ;)...
<Phreakys> i didnt use the dir in the chmod command
<Hobbsee> jott_: true that.
<jott_> but it makes sense to have the app in path... as you can more easily launch gdb against it..
<Phreakys> i must have done that wrong
<albacker> what packages does KDE have by deafult? is ther any list
<albacker> ?
<Hobbsee> agt: can you pastebin apt-cache policy libavahi-client-dev and apt-cache policy kdelibs4-dev please?
<jott> albacker: apt-cache depends kde
<Hobbsee> it's a local problem, i can see that much
<jott> (so for the whole kde meta package.. kubuntu-desktop has not all kde)
<Jucato> albacker: depends on which KDE metapackage you are looking at
<agt> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/778668
<albacker> Jucato, i was thinking of kubuntu CD. and what packages it had in, by default installation.
<Hobbsee> albacker: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Jucato> albacker: if you want a GUI version, type this in Konqueror: apt:/show?kubuntu-desktop
<albacker> k
<albacker> thnx
<jott> albacker: to get the "full list" do apt-cache --recurse depends kubuntu-desktop
<albacker> k, ill see.
<Jucato> "apt-cache --recurse depends  kubuntu-deskop > foo123" to put the output in a file named foo123
<Hobbsee> agt: if you use the sources list in !repos, and apt-get update, do you still get the same problem?
<Hobbsee> better still, i might just make you a new sources list
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<agt> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> agt: try the repos list at http://pastebin.com/778671 run sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<albacker> any of you guys went from ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<albacker> or better.. from Gnome to KDE.
<Jucato> hm... I went from Breezy to Dapper. does that count? ehehe
<RogueThunder> Ello, anyone around... mildly compitent alteast willing to help a linux noob? heh...
<albacker> Jucato, :) wart to hoary; hoary to breezy; breezy to dapper;; forgot dapper to edgy :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> used Ubuntu/GNOME for almost a month...
<Jucato> (probably not enough time to really get to know GNOME, but I didn't have the luxury of time...)
<albacker> ah, well i've used gnome from hoary.
<RogueThunder> Im trying to install ndiswrapper, and i put in the command the directions say to use, and it doesnt find the commands... the main point being the "make" command...
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: which version of ndiswrapper would you be using?
<Hobbsee> and what guide would you be using?
<RogueThunder> 1.23, and the one on their own wiki
<RogueThunder> Lets put it this way, im new enough to this that i had to look up the change directory command XD.
<agt> Hobbsee: Still the same problem unfortunately
<RogueThunder> Though, ive operated in dos for extended periods of time...
<Hobbsee> agt: darn.
<RogueThunder> So, im somewhat fermilar with, abeit incredibly different, command lines.
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: ahh.  apt-get install build-essentials
<RogueThunder> yeah see...
* Hobbsee was just looking it up
<RogueThunder> uh
<RogueThunder> yeah
<RogueThunder> last i checked
<RogueThunder> that requires a net connection
<RogueThunder> which, wihtout ndiswrapper
<RogueThunder> i cant have on that computer
<Hobbsee>   sudo apt-get install dh-make fakeroot gcc-3.4 build-essential
<Hobbsee> it's on the cd
<RogueThunder> ah... ok well ill see... heh
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> err.. Alternate Install CD only... iirc
<kraut> moin
<RogueThunder> "Couldnt find dh-make"
<RogueThunder> I take it thats a problem.
<RogueThunder> Hobbsee?
<mikki> need some help with my wireless connection
<Hobbsee> !info dh-make
<ubotu> dh-make: tool that converts source archives into Debian package source. In component main, is optional. Version 0.40 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: right, try without it then.
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: why *are* you compiling ndiswrapper anyway, by the way?
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: tha'ts on the cd too
<RogueThunder> couldnt find fakeroot...
<RogueThunder> eh? couldnt find it
<Hobbsee> right, ignore that too then
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<RogueThunder> uh yeah.. i dont think its checking the cd
<RogueThunder> which, is in
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: is the cd line in /etc/apt/sources.list commented out?
* RogueThunder checks
<RogueThunder> um
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: does it have a # in front of it, sorry
<RogueThunder> im pretty sure everythings commented out in here...
<RogueThunder> and heh i know what commented out is
<RogueThunder> nothing has anything that would suggest its assosiated with my dvd, or cdrw in here
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: okay, run "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<Hobbsee> then sudo apt-get update
<RogueThunder> right right
<RogueThunder> no crazy error messages yet ^.^
<RogueThunder> and
<RogueThunder> the ndis install works
<RogueThunder> ^.^ thanks
<agt> Hobbsee: I think I'll just stick with a deb from that kubuntu repository. Thanks for your help m8
<Hobbsee> agt: okay
<jott> altough amarok svn finally reintroduced moodbar ;p
<whatever> I can use ftp, irc but can't  browse!!
<whatever> whats up?
<albacker> would you guys tell me to get kubuntu and do a fresh install or just install kubuntu-desktop, and some kde apps ?
* albacker uses ubuntu
<whatever> wget also gets stuck on "resolving google.com ..."
<RogueThunder> Ooooh this sounds like a good thing. "Driver Present, Hardware Present"
<RogueThunder> ^.^
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: yay :)
<RogueThunder> now to get this darn thing actualy working...
<albacker> hmm
<albacker> Gnome is also a bit faster. Sure, I've encountered a few KDE distributions that are super-fast out-of-the-box (PCLinuxOS and Kubuntu, for example), but once I tweak them and install all the software I want and change up the themes and load in the icons I want, KDE inevitably becomes sluggish. When I click on an icon, it can take up to around 10 seconds for the application to launch.
<RogueThunder> ...
<albacker> i was reading this : http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome.php
<albacker> and that's what came out.
<albacker> i think i'll stick with gnome, but i'll download kubuntu .iso too.
<RogueThunder> This is certainly interesting... this tutorial says the drivers are supposed to be in the /etc/ndiswrapper directory...
<RogueThunder> There is no such direcotry i can find...
<mikki> need some help with my wireless connection
<RogueThunder> Heh, just... hopefully finishing up with my own figuring out of such.
<mikki> do i need to install a driver
<RogueThunder> with.. much help
<RogueThunder> *chuckles* yes
<RogueThunder> mostlikely
<RogueThunder> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RogueThunder> ^.^
<RogueThunder> start there...
<mikki> ok
<RogueThunder> though, i found the one on ndiswrapper's sourceforge site more usefull
<RogueThunder> ndiswrapper isnt the driver itself, but it is required to use most, it is found on your disk if you didnt install it during install
<RogueThunder> basicaly if i understand it right, lets linux hijack a good ol windows driver
* onta_mabuk off all
* RogueThunder feels unweidly on the mighty full size standard late, but clean, ps2 keyboard
* RogueThunder strokes his pretty laptops keyboard
<cox377> Hello all
<cox377> i was wondering if it's possible to connect to a windows xp remote desktop from a kubuntu machine?
<jott> !info krdc
<RogueThunder> i well imagine its possible
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 490 kB, installed size 956 kB
<RogueThunder> i doubt its easy.
<tn3270> i think i have done that before: using tightvnc server on xp and krdc on kubuntu
<RogueThunder> or... i could be wrong
<tn3270> just need to configure the server part, depending on which *vnc server you use
<ubuntu> hola
<RogueJediX> Anyone have any idea whether upgrading to Windows XP from within Windows 2k, screws up GRUB?
<Hobbsee> RogueJediX: i would expect so.  you'd need to reinstall !grub
<RogueJediX> Crud. How would I access Linux to do that, then?
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hobbsee> RogueJediX: top link :)
<RogueJediX> Handy. Thanks.
<kristina> how to get german support?
<RogueJediX> kristina: #kubuntu-de ,I think the channel was
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> is this working ok
<morget> ich hab ein problem mit kubuntu: ich hab kubuntu auf eine festplatte installiert, nach der erfolgreichen installation wollt ich meine anderen festplatten wieder am ide-controller anschlissen, allerdings hngt sich kubuntu beim booten auf, an der estelle wo kommt "mounting foot file system".
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<morget> ...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're back!?!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: quite possibly
<Jucato> oh. I thought you were her ghost or something. ehehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :P
<synaptics> hello.. is it possible to play wmv file formats?
<synaptics> in kubuntu
<Mehercle> yes
<Mehercle> with kmplayer
<synaptics> where can i get kmplayer?
<Mehercle> sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<Mehercle> or adept
<synaptics> thanks Mehercle
<atidem> synaptics: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Mehercle> np
<synaptics> hopefully i can play those files
<Mehercle> i've checked it yesterday
<Mehercle> i was writing a script
<synaptics> Mehercle: i tried using kmplayer, all i could hear is the sound and not the video
<Mehercle> stange
<Mehercle> strange
<Mehercle> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<revolver> scusate ho un problema, ho appena scaricatowolfenstein e.t.,, un file. run, vi spiacerebbe dirmi come fare per installarlo, ho cercato dappertutto ma non capisco
<RogueJediX> revolver: #kubuntu-it
<kristina_> how to edit the sources.list to install vlc and other non supported software? have dapper
<Hobbsee> kristina_: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<kristina_> and what i have to add there?
<kristina_> or to cange
<kristina_> change
<sleeptyper> Konversation crashed...
<kristina_> hello
<andi_> hello
<kevjava_> kristina:  Try easyubuntu ( http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org )
<Hobbsee> heh, they've gone
<kevjava_> It will write the sources.list for you.
<Hobbsee> besides, vlc is already in the repos.
<kevjava_> I thought so.
<dhq> how do i upgrage to kde 3.5.4
<kevjava_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227777
<kevjava_> It's not recommended at the moment, I don't think.
<dhq> kevjava_: why
<dhq> kevjava_: its not stable
<Lynoure> Any recommendations for a ide in kde to be used with python?
<alex_> i have an old pc
<dhq> is it safe for me to upgrade to kde 3.5.4
<alex_> there is pc133 ram. can i add pc 100 ram
<alex_> ?
<atidem> Lynoure: eclipse and pydev
<alex_> on ram stand "pc100-322-620"
<Lynoure> atidem: thanks, I'll try them
<atidem> or eric3
<atidem> :)
<Jucato> kdevelop doesn't do python?
<alex_> i have pc133 ram installed. can i add pc 100 ram??
<sleeptyper> yes
<sleeptyper> but the 133 will run at 100 after that
<dhq> alex_: i guess you can add the ram as the pc133 and pc 100 architecture is diffrent
<dhq> alex_: your pc may not even start it will hang at boot
<sleeptyper> nah..
<sleeptyper> 133 can work at 100 with no problemo
<Jucato> as long as the mobo supports both 133 and 100, right?
<sleeptyper> yep
<sleeptyper> but all 133 are downward compatible
<dhq> sleeptyper: the best way is to try it out and see
<sleeptyper> indeed...
<sleeptyper> i have seen a mobo trying to enforce a 100 to run at 133.... ofcourse it failed
<sleeptyper> had to manually set it to 100MHz
<dhq> i had a mobo which ran 133ram but wen i used 100 it just hanged
<dhq> ie i33 and 100 togeather
<sleeptyper> then the bios failed
<baldi> hello
<sleeptyper> it should have ran the 133 at 100
<dhq> yeah may be anyways i resold the 100ram and bought a 133ram
<sleeptyper> heh
* rouzic se ha ido
<took> hi
<took> i'm quite new to ubuntu and i gotta little problem with Adept Installer
<took> some packets are know to Adept Installer but "greyed-out"
<took> and i have no clue why and how to "activate" those items
<took> can anybody help?
<dhq> sleeptyper: is it safe to upgrade kde 3.5.3 to kde 3.5.4
<sleeptyper> no idea...
<dhq> no what you using
<took> s/know/knowen/g
<sleeptyper> hmm
<took> i tryed google. some pages say: by default all are gray. You have to right-click and select "enabled"... but if I click on the item nothing happens...
<Jucato_> took: what seems to be the problem?
<took> no clue. I dont know how it should work...
<took> can u right-click items in adept installer?
<Jucato_> took: no
<Jucato_> what are you trying to do, btw? I just came in
<took> ;)
<took> ah i see
<took> k
<took> some packets are know to Adept Installer but "greyed-out"
<took> s/know/knowen/g
<Jucato_> ah.
<took> dont know how to activate
<Jucato_> I will introduce you to Adept Installer's older and more powerful brother: Adept
<Jucato_> go to K Menu > System > Adep (Package Manager)
<Jucato_> s/Adep/Adept
<Jucato_> then once in Adept, go to the Adept menu > Manage Repositories
<dhq> is it safe to upgrade kde 3.5.3 to kde 3.5.4
<sleeptyper> dhq, mine is 3.5.2
<Jucato_> it's "relatively" safe
<dhq> sleeptyper: well they say 3.5.4 is amazing the transpent effect plus faster  konsole etc
<Jucato_> which transparent effect?
<took> Jucato_: wb. thx. I'm making some progress now :)
<Lynoure> Effects are usually just amazingly useless :)
<Jucato_> Lynoure: it depends on the person using it
<Jucato_> took: glad I could help
<sleeptyper> hmm
<sleeptyper> a friend installed xgl in gnome...does it work ok in KDE as well?
<took> thx a lot again :)
<Lynoure> Jucato_: of course
<took> its workin now
<dhq> sleeptyper: how do i configure opengl
<Lynoure> Jucato_: I have even met people who want to have a sound effect for everything, every time
<Jucato_> ehehe
<dhq> sleeptyper: i tried xgl and my full system got scre**
<sleeptyper> ...
<dhq> sleeptyper: how do i configure opengl
<sleeptyper> i've been using Kubuntu for a week...
<sleeptyper> = no idea
<vdabeel> Hello all
<Jucato_> hi
<vdabeel> I have a little question , but I can't seem to find the answer anywhere
<Lynoure> vdabeel: ask?
<vdabeel> If you select a command in terminal with your mouse , how can you make this is automaticly copied
<vdabeel> so you don't eacht time have to select & paste with your mouse
<vdabeel> I want to have a "putty" like behavior
<vdabeel> if you understand my problem , not easy to find the right 'google' terms
<Lynoure> vdabeel: that's ssh or scp
<vdabeel> no ssh or scp , just terminal commands
<Lynoure> vdabeel: konsole
<Tm_T> vdabeel: err, you mean, paste with middle button? ;)
<vdabeel> yep Konsole
<vdabeel> ok , stupid me
<Tm_T> vdabeel: select -> middle button paste is default *nix behaviour
<Lynoure> vdabeel: it's in the menu, under system
<vdabeel> I was always trying with left mouse button , because I was used to in putty
<vdabeel> but I guess I can change this , will take a look into system/menu
<andy> Hello from colorado
<Lynoure> Oh, sorry, I got confused, but perhaps it is configurable
<vdabeel> anyway , middle mouse-button will do as well :)
<vdabeel> thx for the help
<Jucato_> imbrandon: you're here! ^_^
<imbrandon> i'm always here
<imbrandon> but i'm afk , brb
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato_> lol
<Jucato_> ok...
<Jucato_> (your nick wasnt here a couple of hours ago, though...)
<andy> Can someone please tell me the repository country code for the united states?
<Jucato_> us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<andy> Thnk you
<Jucato_> make that http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<andy> I mean thank you very much
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<Jucato_> glad I could help (I wasn't even sure that it was what ou were looking for...)
<andy> This is my first time on IRC it is nice.
<Jucato_> ^_^
<andy> Is there a site that explains more about it?
<andy> IRC I mean.
<Jucato_> hmm... which part of IRC?
<andy> The basics
<Jucato_> oh.. hm...
<andy> How to find the differnt "rooms"?
<Jucato_> http://www.irc.org/ ??
<Jucato_> each IRC client has different wasy to do that, andy.
<andy> Thank you again!
<Jucato_> If you're using Konversation, you can list available rooms/channels on this server (freenode) in the Window menu > Channel list for freenode
<baldi> andy: /list
<Jucato_> baldi: that works too. ehehehe
* Jucato_ forgot some of the / commands in IRC...
<baldi> ;-)
<Jucato_> andy: you might also be interested in a short IRC Class that we had before, it was basically an introduction to IRC on Linux. Actually, more of how to use the IRC Clients.
<Jucato_> Here's a link to the transcript of that class: http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/28
<andy> Right on!
<Jucato_> andy: you made me research for IRC stuff, now I'm gonna flood you with links to read :-D
<andy> You are too kind.
<Jucato_> These are from the Ubuntu wiki and help pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines?action=show&redirect=IRCGuidelines
<Jucato_> lol! those are only 2. it seems that the other pages just redirecto to those...
<andy> I am going to read what I have.
<LeeJunFan> Hrm, just edited /etc/openoffice/sofficerc to Logo=0 and I still get the splash screen.
* LeeJunFan hates splash screens.
<dhq> which is the best kde gnome fluxbox etc ...
<Jucato_> aah... the silence...
<LouKall> [pissing] 
<Jucato_> none are better. it all depends on the person using it
<Chuck> Does anybody know how to share an internet connection over LAN to the device ppp0?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chuck, look up debian-administration.org. theres a howto there
<Chuck> thanx?
<Chuck> thx!
<Kamping_Kaiser> its called 'setting up a simple debian gateway', if you follow that, then read the comments, theres a quick fix to get it working over ppp
<Chuck> k
<mzelem> Does anyone know where I could find a how to on how to set up a network where you can share samba and such on eth0 and use internet on ppp0?
<Chuck> debian-administration.org
<Chuck> but Im trying, how to get work...
<Chuck> or look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<mzelem> ok, thank you
<Mastastealth> hey guys, does anyone know if a package has been made for amarok 1.4.2?
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Mastastealth> :) thx
<Jucato> it's made by a Kubuntu developer, so you can trust the package
<KeenEars> hi again guyz =)
<KeenEars> yesterdays idea with livecd was good, but not with KDE and 256 mb ram ;)
<Chuck> for low memory use xubuntu
<KeenEars> they do not send it
<KeenEars> i just need to install and use hd`s filesystem for packages
<gotmilk>  i have the wierdest problem, im on my xp laptop at the moment using dhcp and net is working, however in kubuntu ive gotten my ip addess assign from the dhcp server but unable to access the net at all
<mzelem> gotmilk: are you sure it's not a dns issue?
<gotmilk> with my isp?
<melknix> somebody have written a robocup?
<gotmilk> where can i set the dns ?
<fritsch> gotmilk: i think this look as an "mtu" problem to me
<gotmilk> hrmm should look before i speak
<octan> gotmilk, for your isp ?
<sleeptyper> any way to make Konversation to arrange channel tabs alphabetically ?
<fritsch> gotmilk: you get an IP and "/etc/resolv.conf" is updated?
<Jucato> sleeptyper: I don't think so, but you can rearrange the tabs manually...
<sleeptyper> ...
<sleeptyper> i like automation :)
<Jucato> sleeptyper: ehehe
<gotmilk> mzelem wins the prize
<gotmilk> lol
<gotmilk> thanks i didnt even think to check dns
<spaos> hi
<spaos> all
<octan> hi
<Jucato> hi to those who said hi
<near> i just wonder how to make kunbuntu faster
<gotmilk> now that ive got net going, what should i run to make sure everything is upto date
<octan> apt-get update & apt-het upgrade
<gotmilk> whats het do?
<sleeptyper> he typoed
<octan> yea
<octan> sorry
<sleeptyper> use sudo to get it work right
<near> i changed from unbuntu to kunbuntu
<near> but now everything is slow
<near> why ?
<octan> coz kde is slower than gnome :P
<Near> youre joking ?
<[GuS] > KDE has more stuff than Gnome :P
<octan> no,
<octan> yes
<octan> but its slower
<octan> not much tho
<[GuS] > octan, is has more stuff/service.. will be more slower
<[GuS] > don't you think?
<octan> hats logic
<[GuS] > indeed.. the diff. is almost none
<octan> thats
<Near> ok let's remove all stuff
<sleeptyper> fast enuff on amd64 3200+ 2G 8)
<[GuS] > Near, if your system is much much slower... i don't think is for KDE
<[GuS] > how di you installed kde?
<octan> hah fast enough for me and my amd64 xp3700+ 2 gb ram :P
<octan> too
<Near> pentium 1G 256 mo ram
<gotmilk> im pretty stocked at how its running on this p3 600mhz
<[GuS] > me too
<[GuS] > Near, how did you installed kde?
<[GuS] > did you do with the command: sudo  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Near> cmd line direcly from ubuntu
<Near> yes
<[GuS] > ok
<Near> is it evil ?
<octan> no
* DaSkreech whispers XFCE FTS?
<[GuS] > is the right way :)
<[GuS] > but yes.. in old computers.. maybe is more slow
<[GuS] > since KDE runs more services/apps than Gnome
<Jucato> now you have 2 desktops: GNOME and KDE...
<KeenEars> especially if u have low mem
<gotmilk> how do i save the sources.list in kate after making changes, keeps telling me access denied
<[GuS] > yeah
<[GuS] > specially that
<octan> gotmilk kdesu kate
<Jucato> gotmilk: you must Edit as Root
<[GuS] > if you have a slow mProcessor.. you need more ram then :)
<gotmilk> oh yeah forgot about that
<Near> erf
<octan> gotmilk, use kdesu kate
<Jucato> gotmilk: either luanch Kate as root "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" or right-click on sources.list, select Actions > Edit as Root
<Near> thx gus for all tips
<[GuS] > or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sleeptyper> so if i want to compare gnome/kde ... i do "sudo ap-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<[GuS] > Your welcome Near
<gotmilk> yeah thanks Jucato just did that then (xp user forgetting about not being as root lol)
<[GuS] > sleeptyper, that if you want to install Gnome desktop (or ubuntu)
<jumpeing> posdrafiam fszystkich Polakf
<Jucato> actually I would recommend using aptitude if you're just going to test it
<sleeptyper> how do i switch between the two ?
<[GuS] > by the Login session
<sleeptyper> right
<[GuS] > you  will be available to choose Gnome or KDE
<sleeptyper> good...
<[GuS] > Jucato, why aptitude?
<Jucato> [GuS] : so that it could more easily removed later on. Aptitude has better metapackage handling than apt-get
<sleeptyper> heh...one thing i won't miss - XP's constant need for restarts in every corner
<[GuS] > ok.. so removing ubuntu-desktop will remove all packages?
<[GuS] > (from Ubuntu-desktop)
<KeenEars> guys do ya have problems with kubuntu installer ?
<[GuS] > usign aptitude i mean.
<Jucato> only If ubuntu-desktop was installed with aptitude
<[GuS] > ok Jucato , that i didn't know.. i always use apt
<Jucato> ^_^
<[GuS] > and apt just remove the virtual package
<utab> hey is there a way to listen to online radio stations that broadcast on windows media player
<[GuS] > thanks :)
<Jucato> [GuS] : that will only remove that virtual package, and not the dependencies that were installed with it
<utab> or real player
<[GuS] > yeah.. i know
<[GuS] > i just tried before with apt
<[GuS] > just i didn't know that aptitude will do the job ;)
<gotmilk> anyone else able to reach au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<[GuS] > that host has no ping response gotmilk
<Hobbsee> gotmilk: i seem to be able to
<[GuS] > at least from here
<KeenEars> i `ve get strange problems with partitions setting yesterday
<Hobbsee> Get:3 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release [34.7kB] 
<Jucato> ping responses here...
<[GuS] > seems in some places has no response
<gotmilk> wierd
<gotmilk> should i just use another archive?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> definitely
<Jucato> absolutely positively
<gotmilk> lol
<gotmilk> which u recommend
<Near> is it safe to remove kdcop ?
<sleeptyper> 500ms from finland...
<[GuS] > 102083ms (and without ping..) from Argentina :P
<sleeptyper> kinda fast ping to australia even when my line is filled with traffic
<Jucato> Near: i don't think so
<KeenEars> no response
<KeenEars> from russia
<Near> thx
<Jucato> gotmilk: I got ping responses from the Philippines... 353ms
<Jucato> nooooo!!!!!
<Jucato> T_T
<Jucato> so not fair....
<KeenEars> btw, why kubuntu installer isn`t support reiser4 creation ? or i did smth wrong ?
<Jucato> Is there any other mind mapping app besides KDissert?
<gotmilk> whats the prog that acts like command prompt in counter strike and that
<gotmilk> like konsole
<Jucato> KeenEars: because reiser4 isn't supported by the kernel, the Desktop CD installer offers only the most basic installation options
<nalioth> gotmilk: yakuake
<KeenEars> juc: ubuntu has no problems with it, just kubuntu
<KeenEars> same version
<Riddell> KeenEars: because qtparted doesn't support it
<KeenEars> ubuntu 6.06 created part and used it just fine
<gotmilk> ta
<sleeptyper> soo, when i get the gnome installed, xgl works in it ok?
<KeenEars> ah, ok. but if i create this part by other means, can i install ?
<DaSkreech> sleeptyper: XGl is below both Gnome and KDE so both of them can use it
<Jucato> Hi Riddell!
<utab> anyone listens online radios broadcasting on windows media
<sleeptyper> k
* Jucato bows down to Riddell...
<kyaneos> how can i disable the korganizer reminder daemon??
* Riddell bows down to match
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> Get ready to Humble!!!
<sleeptyper> luckily a friend (more linux-literate) managed to install it succesfully  :)
<Jucato> kyaneos: right-click on the Korganizer system tray and uncheck the option?
<nalioth> utab: perhaps ask in ##windows ?
<Riddell> KeenEars: that should be fine, you can install gparted for example and use that from the live cd
<kyaneos> Jucato: but when i start kontact it appears another time
<utab> nalioth : I mean on a linux box, because all of them broadcast in windoes media
<nalioth> utab: i usually capture windows media streams before playing them back
<Jucato> kyaneos: because it's part of Kontact. in Kontact go to Settings > Configure Kontact > Select Components and uncheck Calendar
<utab> nalioth : no direct way to listen them live
<gotmilk> how do i tell which version of dapper i am>
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know of any possible way that I could minimize an xterm window to the system tray?
<kyaneos> Jucato: and it do the same
<Jucato> hmm...
<nalioth> utab: i've had more trouble trying to get live WMA streams going, i just capture the stuff i want
<DaSkreech> gotmilk: cat /etc/issue
<DaSkreech> gotmilk: or lsb_release -a
<utab> nalioth, thx
<Jucato> kyaneos: that's strange...  Calendar was enabled again...
<utab> is there anyone else to join the discussion on live radio stations on linux
<Jucato> kyaneos: probably you have to uninstall korganizer. but I wouldn't know if that's a wise move or not
<nalioth> gotmilk: what exactly do you mean, 'download isn't working' ?
<kyaneos> okis
<gotmilk> the file isnt available from the site
<kyaneos> thank you very much Jucato
<utab> nalioth, youtube and google video are ok but things requiring wmv, it is not, but I can view WMV files under xine
<nalioth> gotmilk: use adept, it's in the repos
<nalioth> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<nalioth> gotmilk: enable your universe and multiverse repositories and use adept to install it
<utab> nalioth, what is the difference
<gotmilk> k thanks
<Jucato> gotmilk Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<trappist> utab: only thing I can't view is wmv9 on amd64
<nalioth> utab: microsoft is the culprit in this.
<trappist> but I heard the realplayer folks are gonna fix all this for us, open-source style
<utab> trappist, how do you listen online radio stations if you do
<trappist> utab: I don't much, but usually xmms or amarok
<trappist> sometimes mplayer if it gets tricky
<utab> trappist, by giving the URL
<trappist> utab: mplayer 'url' has never failed me
<utab> trappist thx for the help
<rata> holaaa
<nalioth> utab: you see, microsoft changes the format of the multimedia streams with each version
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
* Jucato bows down to the awesome might of aseigo and Riddell combined...
<aseigo> "let our rings unite!" ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> almost Wednesday... looking forward to another Plasma blog :-D
<aseigo> yep.. tomorrow =)
<gotmilk> thanks for the help guys
<gotmilk> nite
<Jucato> koolness!
<Riddell> aseigo: hi
<utab> trappist, how do u play an url in mplayer
<sleeptyper> open location ?
<danny500> How do I get mplayer on my machine?
<trappist> utab: I just say mplayer 'url'
<danny500> How do I get MPlayer on my computer?
<danny500> ?
<utab> trappist I get some error messages
<danny500> anybody?
<abattoir> danny500: 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<Jucato> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<abattoir> danny500: its in multiverse
<utab> trappist can you give me an URL
<trappist> utab: don't have one handy
<danny500> I know but it say's it's not made for the archetecture of my system
<aseigo> Riddell: hey dude =) you now how i blogged about those kde machines in teh mall?
<aseigo> er, the mall
<danny500>  I know but it say's it's not made for the archetecture of my system
<aseigo> Riddell: well,  visited them yesterday ... they are kiosk'd down kubuntu systems =)
<Riddell> aseigo: rocking
<Riddell> aseigo: take a photo?
<aseigo> Riddell: people were using them ... waiting in line even
<aseigo> Riddell: no, didn't have a cam with me... will have to fix that.. but yeah, the mall has put up a free hotspot and a couple of machines for public use in addition to the hotspot.. and whoever put it in used kubuntu
<utab> trappist, do I need extra codecs or ...
<trappist> utab: depends on the stream
<aseigo> Riddell: the kiosk is pretty well set up too... they only missed being able to set wallpapers via the servicemenus ;)
<utab> trappist, actually I have activated most
<Riddell> uh oh, what did you set it to :)
<dj_baggio> hmm...when I try install sth in konsole I have: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<dj_baggio> any ideas how can I delete this? :)
<aseigo> Riddell: but though you might like to know ... first public general internet systems in the malls around calgary that i'm aware of... and look what they use ;)
* aseigo knows of a couple banks that provide in store terminals running windows that are also locked down ... (and they generally suck)
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> locking down windows is very hard
<aseigo> Riddell: humerously, someone(s?) had downloaded some windows binaries to the desktop (they kept the home dir writable) of one of the machines...
<aseigo> Riddell: we giggled about that ;)
<aseigo> brought me back to the whole "kubuntu ought to ship with some premade kiosk configs..."
<danny500> I know how to make games on windows run faster
<aseigo> i'm going to see if i can find out who set up the systems in the mall, too... make ocntact and what not
<Jucato> .exe files on a Linux kiosk.......
<Riddell> we have a spec for that, just takes some time to implement it
<aseigo> Riddell: yep =)
<Ethos> guys how can I install x-window-system-dev?
<Ethos> I'm having some problems with it
<Ethos> :)
<aseigo> Riddell: if i get bored i might even contribute some to that... not before akademy though
<danny500> Ethos
<Ethos> (Sorry i'm new to linux)
<danny500> I'll help you ok
<Ethos> thanks
<dj_baggio> sudo apt-get install "package" :)
<danny500> do you have msn messanger?
<Ethos> yep
<danny500> danieldewitt_75@hotmail.com
<danny500> add me we'll talk
<Ethos> ok secs
<Jucato> hmm...
<danny500> only Ethos,no one else.
<Jucato> danny500:
<aseigo> hahha
<Jucato> danny500: you should have PMed him/her...
<Jucato> ehehe
<Ethos> just added you!
<danny500> ok, I don't need a 20mpage contct list
<danny500> lol
<Ethos> lol
* sleeptyper pretends to be Ethos and spams danny500 
* sleeptyper hides
<Ethos> uh-oh!!
<sleeptyper> j/k
<malki> sagt mal, muss man bei den aktuellen nvidia treibern irgendwas beachten? ich bekomme sie einfach nicht insterlliert ;/
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<malki> oops ^^ sorry
<pradeepto> interesting info, thanks :)
<Jucato> ???
<Xcalibur> yo
<pradeepto> Jucato: the Deutsch channels :)
<Xcalibur> this is "tj_"on my windows laptop
<Jucato> oh. ehehe
<Jucato> hi
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> I have like 4 PC
<Xcalibur> I would like to know, which ones should I put kubuntu on, i like it really
<Jucato> all of them
<Jucato> :-D
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> I can't
<Xcalibur> my mom has ones, my other one, is already a dedicated server
<Jucato> maybe just one. or two. choose the very best :-D
<Xcalibur> I have 1 available PC
<Xcalibur> it has a pentium III?
<Xcalibur> will it work?
<Jucato> I think so
<Xcalibur> ok
<Jucato> how much RAM?
<Xcalibur> it only has a 20gb HDD, that still work
<Xcalibur> it has 256MB of AM, i think
<Xcalibur> RAM*
<Xcalibur> I just recentliy had a memory upgrade, for RAM
<Jucato> yep, I think Kubuntu will walk fine...
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> b/c windows is shit for that PC(not that it isn't for others either :))
<Jucato> (language pls..)
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> srry
<Jucato> ^_^
<ubuntu> im doing the trail version of linux kubuntu
<Xcalibur> ?
<ubuntu> so far i guess its good
<Xcalibur> wats that
<Jucato> ^_^ = :-)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: KDE likes RAm though
<trappist> ubuntu: trail version?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: who doesn't? ehehe
<Xcalibur> lol
<DaSkreech> VectorLinux?
<Jucato> ehehe
<DaSkreech> We Spit upon your more than 64 MG of RAM
<Xcalibur> my frien, he doesn't like his kubuntu, he oredered a winvista CD, so when it gets there, he's reformatting, and reinstalling
* Jucato checks what VectorLinux is...
<ubuntu> windows sucks dick
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Xcalibur> :-(
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Xcalibur> lol
<Near> re
<danny500> shut up ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Xcalibur: Have him install it on your PIII with 256 MG of RAM :)
<Xcalibur> I will
<Xcalibur> I luv linux now
<Xcalibur> I tried it on my xbox, it's f'in awesome
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Xcalibur> I had Gentoox tho
<danny500> Linux is good but theres no games for it
<DaSkreech> !games
<Xcalibur> yeah there is
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jucato> uh oh....
<DaSkreech> *cough*
<danny500> like what
<Xcalibur> toribsh.com
<Xcalibur> toribash.com*
<danny500> you can't play quake 4
<Jucato> you have to qualify which games you refer to danny500
<Xcalibur> fighting game for linux
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DaSkreech> DannYes you canActually
<Near> linux IS a game
<Xcalibur> with wine?
<Xcalibur> lol
<danny500> the shitty flash games fir linux don't count
<danny500> how does wine work anywas?
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Near> is there emulators for old games ?
<Jucato> danny500: there are lots of games in Linux. maybe not the ones you like, but there are still games
<Xcalibur> hey, can somone plz tell me, is it possible to run wine on gentoox,(on my xbox), then run windows effectively?
<trappist> DaSkreech: quake4 plays fine here
<DaSkreech> trappist: Don't tell me tell danny500
<ubuntu> cant you install to operating systems on one computer if oyu have two hard drives?
<Xcalibur> idk
<trappist> DaSkreech: stupid tab complete :)
<Xcalibur> i'm new :-)
<danny500> I have wine installed. so all I have to do is install the windows games like normal?
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes you can
<trappist> danny500: quake4 plays fine here
<Jucato> danny500: no
<ubuntu> aii thanks
<DaSkreech> Xcalibur: It was running Windows Before >_> Why go through all that hassle?
<abattoir> ubuntu: you can install multiple operating systems even if you have only one hard drive.
<trappist> danny500: regular wine won't play many games.  that's what cedega is for.
<Xcalibur> the xbox i meant
<abattoir> btw, hi Jucato, DaSkreech
<danny500> then how do Iget the windows games on my system?
<Xcalibur> i can't run windows natively
<Jucato> abattoir: hi!!!
<Xcalibur> on xbox
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Yo yo
<danny500> were do I get cedega
<DaSkreech> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<trappist> danny500: transgaming.com
<Jucato> oh the krappiness....
<Jucato> danny500: Cedega is not free.However you can download the Cedega CVS source code for free
<Jucato> darn... Kompmgr seems to be buggier in Dapper than it was in Breezy....
<shannon> I have a lan set up for samba, but I have to connect to the internet using dial up, but if I use dial up, I can't use the internet unless I take eth0 down first. anyone know how to fix this?
<danny500> oh great. Linux is free but the only way to make it actually worth while will cost you a fortune. lol
<Jucato> danny500: if games are your thing, probably. Linux is great in many other things
<DaSkreech> danny500: You can compile it yourself, And if you really need games that much (or specific games) You can dual boot
<Jucato> but the freedom of Linux isn't really about the cost but about the freedom
<danny500> I can't aford windows though
<Near> why kde hates smooth scrooling ?
<DaSkreech> Or Jump over to http://happypenguin.org and choose a game and start helping out :)
<danny500> ?
<Jucato> Near: it doesn't
<danny500> help what?
<shannon>  I have a lan set up for samba, but I have to connect to the internet using dial up, but if I use dial up, I can't use the internet unless I take eth0 down first. anyone know how to fix this?
<DaSkreech> danny500: Building the game you want :)
<danny500> o
<danny500> cool
<danny500> I'll do that
<Jucato> DaSkreech: kool! I thought VectorLinux was some Xfce-based distro :-D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: :-)
<Jucato> wb aseigo
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Hail
<Jucato> this I've got to try out...
<aseigo> yo...
<JohnFlux> hey aseigo
<JohnFlux> With RAID, can I set up a three disk raid, even if I have only 2 disks at the moment :-)
<JohnFlux> RAID 5
<JohnFlux> basically treat the 3rd disk as broken for now
<Jucato> grr... gotta restart X...
<Jucato> kompmgr...
<Near> jucato: i can't find the option
<mioemi> hello people
<v3ctor> JohnFlux: don't hink so
<v3ctor> think* even
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Have you been able to jot down any ideas yet per our discussion last week ?
<mioemi> hawkind, how U doing?
<Xcalibur> back
<Xcalibur> i dont thing kubuntu has a wireless connection manager for my laptop, does it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xcalibur, yea it does
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xcalibur> omg
<Near> hello mioemi
<Xcalibur> awesome, how I find out my much RAM my laptop has, i can't find any sticker?
<nagyv> I just had some problems with my internet connection, so it came to me the idea to connect to the net using my mobile phone. Is there a guide somewhere? I have GPRS and USB cables. (Actually I have a
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Xcalibur: Try free
<Xcalibur> im on windows by the way
<DaSkreech> Oh :-P
<Xcalibur> lol
<DaSkreech> Umm Win+Break
<Hawkwind> mioemi: Trying to recover from being sick this past week or so.  Feeling a lot better now just not back to 100%
<davidjuff> hi
<Xcalibur> omg, are you good at windws, too?
<davidjuff> is there anywhere a amarok 1.4.2 .deb?
<DaSkreech> No I'm going through therapy for it
<Xcalibur> it has 256MB of RAM
<Xcalibur> lol
<DaSkreech> I did apt-get install vrms
<DaSkreech> !amarok
<Hawkwind> davidjuff: deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper amarok
<Xcalibur> so, I'm gonna go get my disk, and install!!!
<Hawkwind> davidjuff: You can add that to your sources.list
<davidjuff> thank you very much!
<DaSkreech> damn lazy ubotu
<davidjuff> i know.. thx
<Xcalibur> lol
<rumix> don't forget 'wget http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/887D9FD2.gpg'
<rumix> and 'sudo apt-key add 887D9FD2.gpg'
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Hawkwind> davidjuff: wget http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/887D9FD2.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Hawkwind> davidjuff: Perform that command to get the key added
<davidjuff> thx!
<Hawkwind> No problem
<nagyv> how can I modify the list of applications that are shown when I select a link? (like: open in Opera, Konqueror, Firefox, Mozilla, etc)
* Jucato sighs...
<DaSkreech> Near: http://bash.org/?4278
<DaSkreech> nagyv: I really don't know what do you want it to say?
<Sanne> nagyv: in konqueror, right click on the file, properties, click on the icon neside "Type".
<Sanne> beside even
<Sanne> nagyv: oh, you mean a link... sorry, I didn't read properly
<nagyv> Sanne: and what can I do with weblinks? I thought that this feature is linked to klipper
<mioemi> hi
<Sanne> nagyv: I don't know about weblinks, sorry. I'm used to surf with firefox, I'm using that instead on konqueror.
<nagyv> Sanne: me to :) you don't get a small window in your right corner if you select a link in some other application?
<Sanne> nagyv: in what application, for example? What should I test?
<DaSkreech> mioemi: Hi
<DaSkreech> nagyv: Ohhh that
<Ethos> i've got cedega here but I'm having problems installing it
<nagyv> Sanne: any :) I have found that it is related to the "Right Click on Klipper" and check Enable Actions. As I see I can manage the actions by configuring Klipper.
<Ethos> anyone anygood at that? :P
<Sanne> nagyv: I turned off klipper... heh
<nagyv> Sanne: :/
<Sanne> nagyv: I will start klipper and test
<Sanne> nagyv: hmm, looks interesting, but I think you already know much more about that than me. So thanks for pointing me to klipper, it looks quite useful after all :)
<nagyv> Sanne: I agree, just play with it! :)
<Sanne> nagyv: :)
<bkudria> i'm trying to compile basket 0.6.0, but it require libfam.la, and libfam0 wants to deinstall a whole bunch of my kde apps...what should i do?
<trappist> bkudria: libfam-dev gives you libfam.la
<Agios> I would probably just forget compiling basket 0.6.0 myself.
<trappist> bkudria: so does libgamin-dev, which is probably what you want
<alexx860> hi!
<trappist> bkudria: since kubuntu apps use gamin rather than fam
<nagyv> how could I use my mobile phone as a modem for my laptop to connect to the net?
<Sanne> bkudria: strange, I confirm that libfam0 wants to remove lots of packages. Strange, though, because as dependencies only 3 packages are listed. I wonder which of those is responsible for that.
* DaSkreech plays with claydough
<inteliwasp> how can i find out what certin programs i run do what to hardware?
<bkudria> trappist: ok, thanks!
<bkudria> Sanne: yes, it is strange
<Sanne> bkudria: weird and weirder, because I have everyone of those 3 dependencies. This looks unhealthy.
<bkudria> Sanne: perhaps somebody should file a bug :)
<inteliwasp> have i made too vague of a question?
<Sanne> bkudria: that's also what I may come to conclude. Maybe there's something about libfam0 in launchpad?
<bkudria> Sanne: well, libgamin0 Replaces libfam0
<trappist> Sanne: gamin is a replacement for fam
<bkudria> so that would do it
<trappist> yeah
<trappist> they fulfill the same requirement
<trappist> apt-cache show libgamin0 | grep ^Provides
<Sanne> bkudria, trappist: but still it's not clear why libfam0 wants to remove all that stuff, when those 3 dependencies are met. There's no conflicts entry either.
* bkudria always thought dpkg/apt was black magic :)
<inteliwasp> is anyone able to answer my question?
<trappist> Sanne: true, I don't see any conflicts.  might be worth a bug report.
<bkudria> inteliwasp: what *is* your question?
<inteliwasp> how can i find out what certin programs i run do to hardware?
<trappist> inteliwasp: that *is* a little vague
<Sanne> inteliwasp: I don't understand your question ;)
<inteliwasp> bkudria:  more specificly, what commands to put into a script to run for my wireless connecion
<bkudria> i'm confused too
<bkudria> what are you trying to do?
<bkudria> a command to bring up your wireless connection?
<bkudria> i have no clue :)
<inteliwasp> b/c i already need to run a "ifconfig up" command and for some odd reason i need to run wireless assistance to accociate even tho that fails
<inteliwasp> *assistant
<pichi> hi
<inteliwasp> .... crap.... i need to go off to class, and yess it's about windoze...
<rams> hi jemand da ? ich habe ein Problem !
<trappist> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rams> thx !
<Sanne> bkudria, trappist: it seems to be known that installing libfam0 "wants to remove half the world": https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/fam/+bug/5144
<ryanakca> how do you record your desktop? like into a movie
<tomas_> hello i ve got a problem with my via soundcard
<tomas_> i  ve loaded the via82xx module
<tomas_> and in alsamixer is everything unmuted
<trappist> Sanne: yeah, looks like it got rejected
<Sanne> trappist: yeah, seems so.
<trappist> Sanne: I just reopened it
<Sanne> trappist: :)
<ryanakca> tomas_: are you in the "audio" group?
<osh_> What program do I need to listen to "pod radio"?
<otaku-san> I'm trying to login to CVS and am doing it thru anonymous access.  So I just click enter.  Well I wait forever and then it comes up with connection timed out...is it because of the anonymous login?
<trappist> osh_: amarok should do it
<osh_> trappist: I've got an url to an xml file. Where do I paste it?
<trappist> otaku-san: sometimes that just happens, and will work if you try again
<trappist> osh_: an xml file?
<trappist> what extension does it have?
<ryanakca> tomas_: go "Alt-F2", and run the command "kdesu userconfig". Select your username, modify, and add "audio" to the list of groups you are part of
<lupine_85> podcast. Try Kaffeine?
<osh_> trappist: http://www.sr.se/Podradio/xml/p3_lantz.xml
<lupine_85> It has a place for you to paste URLs so might work
<otaku-san> trappist: I've tried twice...yeah I have heard CVS is a bit of a pain to login...I'll try later.
<trappist> osh_: sorry, I can't read that page
<osh_> trappist: I think it's a list of podcasts. I don't know what to do with it though.
<tomas_> I'm allready in this group
<tomas_> <ryanakca>, I`m allready in this group
<Sanne> tomas_: you might already have seen those pages, but in case you didn't, might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<tayirvadai_vikra> i am not able to connect my mobile with my laptop via infrared
<tayirvadai_vikra> can anyone help me
<raptros-v76> hmm
<raptros-v76> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raptros-v76> ...
<utab> how can I listen online radio stations broadcasting through windows media player
<osh_> trappist: amarok sort of worked. it won't play mp3s but I know what that's about. I found where to add the pod-stream. thanks for the hint.
<trappist> cool
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hi :)
<otaku-san> odd n00b question.  When I go to compile I save the tar to my desktop and have ark unpack there to...but after compiling is finished can I just delete the tar and folder?
<Jucato> Hawkwind?? where?!?!
<otaku-san> Jucato: I was wondering the same thing
<raptros-v76> otaku-san: sure
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Nowhere, he's gone :P
<Jucato> otaku-san: if you used "make install", I would suggest no.
<abattoir> Jucato: he is afk? i saw he message only now
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> heh
<Jucato> hehe
<raptros-v76> otaku-san: or not
<Jucato> otaku-san: I wouldn't delete it, so I could "make uninstall" later
<raptros-v76> isnt there a tracking system for source stuff?
<raptros-v76> theres a thing in the repos for that isnt there?
<abattoir> tayirvadai_vikra: laptop... right? which make/model?
<otaku-san> Jucato: ahhhhh I see where your getting at!  Ok well then if I make a file in my $home directory it shouldn't mess it up....right?
<Jucato> raptros-v76: I don't think so. but it seems that using checkinstall instead of make install solves that
<tayirvadai_vikra> hp compaq nc6230
<raptros-v76> Jucato: yeah, i think thats what i was thinking of
<Jucato> otaku-san: you could probably try to use checkinstall. It will make a .deb for you.
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<raptros-v76> hi
<kubuntu_tester> I just compiled my new kernel
<Jucato> info for checkinstall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<kubuntu_tester> I receive the message (more than one time): dm-linear
<kubuntu_tester> [17179592.172000]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<kubuntu_tester> [17179592.172000]  device-mapper: error adding target to table
<otaku-san> thanks Jucato
<kubuntu_tester> the system seems to work properly
<Healot> kubuntu_tester: don't worry about that
<kubuntu_tester> what's wrong?
<kubuntu_tester> I googled but did not find a real answer
<kubuntu_tester> Healot: what's the problem?
<Healot> because nothing went wrong... it's part of the new experimental feature of 2.6 kernel line...
<Xcalibur> well
<Xcalibur> I used the disk
<kubuntu_tester> oh okay
<kubuntu_tester> how can I disable this warning?
<Xcalibur> to see how it would run on the laptop
<Xcalibur> and
<Xcalibur> I wasn't able to use the wireless manager
<Healot> you dont have to, really, kubuntu_tester
<utab> trappist, would you mind trying mplayer http://www.muzik1.com
<nagyv> how could I use my mobile phone as a modem for my laptop to connect to the net?
<jeroenvrp> does anyone know if there are xine 1.1.2 packages available for dapper?
<otaku-san> Jucato: so just replace make install with checkinstall?  That's easy enough
<kubuntu_tester> Healot: what feature? tell me more about that, please
<kubuntu_tester> :D
<shannon> does anyone know how to make dail-up (ppp0) for internet work with a local network (eth0) for samba at the same time?
<Xcalibur> jucato: it said I'd didn't have the permissions to use the wireless thing correctly
<Healot> i'm not a kernel developer, it's something about device mapper feature
<Xcalibur> maybe b/c it wasn't installed?
<otaku-san> Jucato: could I rerun checkinstall on the file I just configure...I did make install...would it mess up with checkinstall?
<tayirvadai_vikra> was anyone able to configure their infrared?
<Xcalibur> i have 1, what for th?
<Xcalibur> tho8
<Xcalibur> tho*
<Xcalibur> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lontra> i am running kde on debian etch and i am curious if konqueror loads as fast on dapper as it does on etch?  it takes me about 4 seconds for konqueror versuses 12 for firefox
<xtitus> lontra: i can start konqui in 1.5 to 2 seconds with dapper
<xtitus> but it's preloading automatically before
<xtitus> that's why it's so fast
<lontra> yeah
<otaku-san> lontra: konq on mine loads in about 6 secs...and firefox 10...but I use ff so it has more stuff on it....and my CPUs are kinda old so it's a bit slow
<xtitus> firefox: 7 sec.
<otaku-san> heheh my computer is not a good candidate for linux speed! ;)
<lontra> i figured that dapper would probably be faster or at least the same speed as debian etch
<Ethos> guys my ubuntu install is telling me my software index is broken
<Ethos> how can i fix it ;()
<Ethos> lol
<gnomefreak> lontra: you really cant tell by others trying it (depends too much on whats installed/running and the hardware of the pc being used
<gnomefreak> Ethos: sudo apt-get -f install
<lontra> yeah i know...i just wanted to see if everyone was still noticing a preformance difference between konqueror and ff
<lontra> which is what i hoped to see
<gnomefreak> Ethos: if that doesnt work sudo apt-get update
<Ethos> i keep getting this with those 2 commands mate
<Ethos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ethos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hawkwind> Do you have Adept open ?
<gnomefreak> Ethos: what do you have open?
<gnomefreak> adept and updates in terminal?
<gianluca> hi
<gianluca> my name is luca
<Ethos> erm, firefox/azureus/konversation and the terminal window
<gianluca> and i live in italy
<Hawkwind> Ethos: If Adept is open then you need to close it so you can use apt-get from the terminal
<gnomefreak> gianluca: try #ubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> oops
<Ethos> sorry to sound like a newb, but I have no idea if Adept is open or what it is
<Ethos> lol
<gianluca> tks
<gnomefreak> #kubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> Ethos: what is running in terminal window?
<Hawkwind> Ethos: Adept is the graphical package manager
<Ethos> ah ok, thankyou
<Ethos> erm, nothing just that afaik gnomefreak
<Ethos> i opened the terminal window and typed those commands
<gnomefreak> Ethos: close adept and run those commands again
<Ethos> ok :)
<pekka_> anyone can help with adept-notifier/update?
<Ethos> ok that worked
<Ethos> :)
<Ethos> wicked
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: is your adept updateing sources.list when opened?
<soulrider> hey everyone
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I don't use Adept at all or any GUI package manager.  I rely solely on the CLI for that
<gnomefreak> good
<pekka_> recently when i have tried to open adept, it says "database locked" and suggests that another application is running, using the adept database... and i assure you that this is the first thing i try to do when i log in into kubuntu. so i assume there can't be any other application running that database....
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i have a feeling i see a bug coming on from users with adept though :(
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Not to bash things of any distro, but I don't trust a lot of GUI tools like package managers, disk partitioners :P
<soulrider> pekka, try sudo killall adept
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Uh oh, that's not good.  Is Adept not updating somehow ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: agree 100% :) only gui i use is FF and thunderbird for most part
<pekka_> thanks soulrider, i'll try that right away
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i dont use it but thats 2 people in 2 days
<soulrider> after that try running adept again, cross your fingers :)
<bubu1uk> where in ubuntu/kubuntu is conf file for changin desktop manager? gdm/kdm
<DHGE> pekka_: look at your kicker bar - there is adept lurking in the bg ...
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: if i remember whne i get home from meeting ill look at it and see whats up
<gnomefreak> bbl meeting time
<pekka_> the adept-notifier is in the kicker bar allright.... as it should be?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Kewl.  I'll keep my eyes for more reports on it too
<gnomefreak> ty
<soulrider> pekka
<soulrider> thats whats probabkly is locking the DB
<soulrider> click ont he adept notif and then update
<soulrider> or just close it
<soulrider> and you will be able to run adept allright
<pekka_> ehh.... i should have been more precice.... it is the adept notifier that i try to lauch, because it says now "6 updatable packages"
<soulrider> err
<soulrider> what is it that youre trying to do ?
<Near> howto install azureus in kunbuntu ?
<pekka_> and i think it is the only apt-get, adept... or any package management app that is run right after booting up
<Hawkwind> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<soulrider> sudo apt-get install azureus
<Hawkwind> pekka_: Why not just do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Near> thx
<DHGE> Near: no luck with ktorrent?
<Hawkwind> pekka_: Do that from a terminal and it will update everything that is needed.  Much easier than relying on a GUI package manager that doesn't do everything you want it to do
<Near> DHGE: its slow and without many options
<Near> but i tried first
<siddharth> hi
<DHGE> Near: OIC - it saturates my broadband ...  and I found azureus had to many options ... interesting
<pekka_> thanks Hawkwind! not it seems to at least do fetch something. yet some problems, i had to "sudo dpkg --configure -a" because of "dpkg was interrupted"
<|brad|> any word on when 2.6.17 will be available for dapper?
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.17.11 #1 SMP Thu Aug 24 21:42:52 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hawkwind> Ahhhh, tis on Dapper too :P
<pekka_> well... at least something is happening ... ;-) thanks again guys. ill ask again if needed
<|brad|> Hawkwind: that sexy... build the package yourself tho?
<Hawkwind> |brad|: Yep.  With a very easy how-to on my forums :)
<Hawkwind> Takes less than an hour
<DHGE> |brad|: I doubt there will be 2.6.17 for dapper - go kernel.org
<pekka_> Hawkwind... you happend to know if this fixes the problem with qui? i mean with adept-notifier?
<|brad|> DHGE: yea i see that edgy is using it
<Hawkwind> pekka_: I would think so.  However, I don't touch Adept at all so I know nothing about it to be honest
<|brad|> when is that due out... sorry for the newb questions.
<ravenous> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DHGE> |brad|: I built kernels when I started with linux - just not amymore ;-)
<|brad|> Hawkwind: link to your forum please : )
<Hawkwind> |brad|: http://LinuxForDummies.org/
<Hawkwind> |brad|: Look in the Kubuntu How-to's section
<Near> azureus don't start after install
<RMorris85> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Near> strange
<ravenous> do you have java installed?
<RMorris85> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<|brad|> DHGE: id be fine if this was on my system.... but im admining a remote system so if it dies its dead till i can go fix it : /
<DHGE> Near: try from the command line - look at the logs - read the howto
<pekka_> Hawkwind: but the qui is so much easier :-) of course in the late days of dos 3.3 i used to love the command line. but those days are looong gone :-) thanks for your help
<Near> i tried from command line and i'm running irate so i have java right ?
<Hawkwind> pekka_: Everyone has their own personal opinion.  I love the GUI...just not on system tools and package managers
<ravenous> ill take synaptic over adept in gui even personally
<RMorris85> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<DHGE> Near: NO error msg???
<sleeptyper> Azureus has one BIG problem - huge resource use
<raptros-v76> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Near> nothing, are you amazed ? ;)
<DHGE> yes
<Near> how can i kill the process ?
<DHGE> but I had problems with azureus: slow and resource hog - and when I tried it java install was a pain in the rear
<ravenous> ps aux, find the pid, 'kill pid'
<DHGE> Near: maybe azureus demans Sun's java - like JBidwatcher which I like
<Near> let's try
<DHGE> update-alternatives --display java
<pekka_> thanks guys, the apt-get update && upgrade is now finished. i'll reboot and check again if the problem is fixed
<Hawkwind> Reboot ???
<Hawkwind> You running Windows and you didn't tell us ?
<raptros-v76> lol
<pointwood> hehe
<Near> update-alternatives --display java
<Near> Current `best' version is /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java.
<pointwood> didn't know apt-get was available for windows :p
<DHGE> Near: DARK where you look ;-)
<DHGE> see the Sun ...
<mx> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DHGE> you have Ubuntu's default
<DHGE> howto (you read it?) point two ...
<Near> the link from wiki is dead, i like it
<DHGE> "2. Install Azureus and Sun Java by installing the following packages:" how difficult is that?
<soulrider> does anyone know if ark keeps some sort of cache when unraring? i seem to only have 6.2 gb free
<soulrider> which is insane
<DHGE> as root: vim  /etc/apt/sources.list                 enable the *verses
<DHGE> soulrider: top or better htop and look for yourself - I think it uses lots of tmp-space
<DHGE> insanely slow IMO
<soulrider> DHGE: i meant ahrd drive space, not RAM
<soulrider> and  i find ark quite fast
<DHGE> OIC - sorry
<soulrider> at least compared to winrar
<DHGE> I unrar on the console
<soulrider> oh
<Near> DHGE: it's done
<DHGE> :-)
<soulrider> ahh i know why so much space is being sued
<soulrider> i forgot that i istalled vmware
<soulrider> which take slike 8 gb :P
<Near> There are 4 alternatives which provide `java'
<Near>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<Near> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Near>       3        /usr/bin/cacao
<Near>       4        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<dusty__> How can i configure remote desktop on one of my kubuntu machines?
<dusty__> so I can access it from my laptop ?
<fdoving> Near: please don't paste into the chanenl, use a pastebin (for more information say '!pastebin' in the channel)
<Near> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DHGE> !azuereus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azuereus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<DHGE> !azureus
<DHGE> Near: READ it
<Near> DHGE: but i did it
<DHGE> 3. Configure alternatives to use Sun's java
<DHGE> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Near> wich one i select ?
<DHGE> see the Sun!  Number 4 for you ...
<Near> same result.. wtf
<DHGE> as root???
<Near> of course
<emi> hello people
<Near> 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and then 4
<emi> can anybody  tell me any news?
<Near> hi
<DHGE> !Krfb
<emi> hi near
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Krfb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Near> it rains in france
<emi> so what about it near?
<Near> emi: i hate azureus
<emi> why near?
<emi> why do U hate azureus?
<Near> emi: it don't want to work
<Near> thx DHGE
<soulrider> Near: i dont quite like azureus much either
<soulrider> but its kind of the best there is for linux :(
<Near> :)
<soulrider> in fact, im using az right now
<soulrider> bu i prefer uTorrent for windows
<Near> you must be god
<soulrider> :/
<Near> any idea ?
<soulrider> youre trying to run azureus on linux?
<TheGateKeeper> !sound > TheGateKeeper
<sorush20> hi guys my sound system is not being detected by auto detect..
<sorush20> can I remove oss from my kubuntu system safely?
<sorush20> on clicking apply after selecting auto detect in Sound Sytem Configuration. the sound system restart progress dialogue keeps looping
<Near> yes i am
<Near> i'm also trying to play deus ex
<Near> i must be sick
<mx> how do i make mount mount everything in fstab?
<soulrider> you ahve to add the lcoation of the partition
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: as a ubuntu dev can you please tell me as alsaconf is not available to (k)ubuntu users, what are they supposed to use instead if they encounter a problem? and can it be installed?
<soulrider> where you wanna mount it
<soulrider> and set permissions
<mx> ?
<mx> and..?
<Hawkwind> sudo mount -a  ?
<mx> thanks
<soulrider> everything in fstab
<mx> yay
<soulrider> i guess that works too lol
<toni__> hi
<toni__> can you see me?
<Admiral_Chicago> toni__, no
<soulrider> lol Admiral_Chicago
<toni__> hi
<toni__> see what i write..
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, how does the programming go?
<soulrider> yes, we do
<Admiral_Chicago> toni__, NO! we can't see you
<toni__> my english is very bed
<Admiral_Chicago> log out and back in
<soulrider> havnt done any lol
<soulrider> i started college agin
<Admiral_Chicago> me too
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: if it doesn't work out of the box, it's a bug. alsaconf(1) should not be necessary to get audible sound OOtB.
<toni__> ok boys
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: i gto programming tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> speaking of sound, i couldn't get any osund
<soulrider> ill see if i bug my teacher to explain how to solve the maze thingy
<Admiral_Chicago> until i realized i didn't install lib-xine
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: in other words, file a bug against linux-source-2.6.x (where 'x' is 15 or 17 depending on which release you use)
<Admiral_Chicago> what language
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: me ?
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: ok thanx
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<Near> bye all & thx
<D4rkly> anyone know where to find my power management settings in KDE. when i use Xgl+compiz my screen goes black after 10mins and my screensaver is turned off in the settings ???
<Xtreem> back agin
<Xtreem> this is Xcalibur on my other PC
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: Look in systemsettings or kcontrol
<Xtreem> !seen Xcalibur
<ubotu> Xcalibur is on IRC right now!
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> I have a problem
<D4rkly> in kcontrol under power it says laptop batery but i have a desktop ?
<Kr4t05> D4rkly: it always does that.
<Xtreem> i have another PC to put a form of ubuntu on, it has a Pentium II MMX processor, idk how much ram(no OS yet)
<Xtreem> and a like 3.7gb HDD
<Xtreem> what Ubuntu should I use
<Xtreem> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xtreem, tlook at Vector Linux
<D4rkly> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> or Ubuntu Lite
<Xtreem> somone told me Ubuntu lite, or Xubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Ubuntu takes up ~6Gb
<octan> whats Xubuntu?
<Xtreem> o
<Admiral_Chicago> XUbuntu is just Ubuntu with XFC i believe
<octan> oh
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> it takes up 6gb?
<Admiral_Chicago> wahtevr the destktop enviroment is called
<Admiral_Chicago> a little around that
<Xtreem> xfce actually
<Admiral_Chicago> i need Vector Linux for a 8Gb HDD
* Admiral_Chicago at work
<D4rkly> anyone know how to stop the screen from going black after 10mins of inactiveness in xgl+compiz (this doesnt happen under standard KDE) ??? plz help very annoying when trying to watch a movie lol
<Xtreem> where can I see some screen shots of Vector?
<Xtreem> anyone?
<Hawkwind> Xtreem: distrowatch.com
<Xtreem> ok
<Hawkwind> Xtreem: Or go to their home page
<Xtreem> thanx
<sleeptyper> odd... my kubuntu with gnome and kde hogs ~20G
<magical_trevsky> Xtreem, http://shots.osdir.com/index.php?distro=7
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> it looks kinda like kubuntu
<octan> mine gnome & kde ++ alot of other crap takes 9.7 Gb
<Xtreem> will it work with my spec?
<octan> /dev/hda1              49G  9.7G   36G  22% /
<octan> lol
<Xtreem> will vector work with a pentium II MMX
<Xtreem> and 3.7gb
<Hawkwind> Xtreem: Visit their home page, I'm sure it will say there
<Xtreem> ok
<Hawkwind> Xtreem: Or join their IRC channel since it's not Kubuntu related
<octan> haha my debian sarge server with gnome is 2.9 Gb :P
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> well, it's DL'ing
<Xtreem> now
<octan> vector?
<Xtreem> I have yet another PC, Intel Pentium III, 256MB RAM, and a 20gb HDD, this is ok for kubuntu right?
<octan> ya man
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> I luv this OS
<octan> me too :P
<Xtreem> I fix PC's, and I'm usually recommending WinXP to most customers
<octan> i do not hate m$. i just dislike it :P
* octan smacks Xtreem with a kubuntu cd.. 
<sleeptyper> ...
<sleeptyper> i hate M$ for being so f*n greedy
<Xtreem> but for the ppl that come here from now on, the smart ones, I'm going to ask them if they would to try linux for 30 days, if they don't like, they can return, and I will install windows
<sleeptyper> $200 for buggy OS is too much
<Xtreem> i know
<octan> Xtreem, 30 days only?
<Xtreem> I wished windows was opensource, there would be some good distros then, lol
<gkey> quick question - anyone experienced with getting sound to work?
<Xtreem> maybe 60 days, depending on there IQ, lol
<octan> gkey, whats the problem? hw or software issue=
<octan> ?
<gkey> seems sw issue
<sleeptyper> many distros has it's good and bad points...
<gkey> it was working earlier today
<slow-motion> halo
* Xtreem slaps octan with large trout to make him realize that slapping ppl with CD's is rude
<slow-motion> +l
<Xtreem> lol
<octan> Xtreem, just preinstall linux.. and leave it as that.. do not mention m$
<Xtreem> lol
<octan> :P
<Xtreem> some ppl might now understand how to use the instals tho
* sleeptyper slaps Xtreem around a bit with a Vista 32b dvd for the sake of slapping :P
* sleeptyper runs
<octan> lol
<magical_trevsky> gkey, when my sound died, a quick "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset" fixed it
* Xtreem chases, and east sleeptypers soul :P
<octan> gkey, driver issue ?
<Xtreem> eats*
<sleeptyper> lol
<Xtreem> I got hypnotized last week
<sleeptyper> hmm
<Xtreem> i had 2% of my brain unlocked
<Xtreem> now
<sleeptyper> what command makes reverse dns ?
<gkey> octan - magical_trevsky - thanks the alsa tip did it
<Xtreem> I have an IQ of something like 120
<Xtreem> lol
<Xtreem> back on topic
<magical_trevsky> gkey, np :)
<octan> :)
<Xtreem> anyone know what crossover pro is?
<gkey> :)
<octan> Xtreem 120 only? :P
<Xtreem> idk
<Xtreem> someone told me it was higher than usual
<Xtreem> after the hypnotization
<octan> oh right :P
<Xtreem> whats the average, he said it went up 20
<Xtreem> i watched this laser
<Xtreem> it was cool
<Xtreem> the guy that did it, he can lift a cheerio
<Xtreem> with his mind :o
* Hawkwind Wonders what this has to do with Kubuntu
<octan> well time for me to stick my nose in my c++ book again.
<Xtreem> i know c++
<Xtreem> very well actually
<octan> good for you :) make any usefull apps?
<Xtreem> yes
<octan> like?
<rotem> hi
<Xtreem> I make map resigners for halo 2, map editors(the lead programmer for entity)
<Xtreem> and
<Xtreem> AIO's
<Xtreem> and
<octan> nice
<Xtreem> I made a image converter
<Mulder> Hello all
<Xtreem> hi
<Mulder> New to Linux...and on and off with Kubuntu. Had and still have some issues and it is doing my head on and off
<Xtreem> whats the prob
<Mulder> Ok I am running Kubuntu 6.06.1 live cd for the time being. Had it installed once before
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> and?
<Mulder> I want to have my duo core acer recognized, right now only one cpu recognized...for this I need to be able to download packages and stuff, can't make it work eiher, as well as having a decent resolution of 1280x800 for the lappy using an atix1400
<Xtreem> I wanted that laptop
<Xtreem> lol
<Mulder> acer 5672
<Mulder> :-)
<Xtreem> do they have the drivers for it, in the newest release
<Mulder> and I really want to use Kubuntu...I have been dying to
<octan> i got a acer 20" widescreen :P running at 1600x1200 :P
<Mulder> lucky you octan
<rdale> I've just upgraded to kde 3.5.4 with dapper and my fonts look a complete mess - anyone know how to fix them?
<Mulder> I am new to Linux and really want to start the right way...guess a birth is always painful
<octan> i luv my screen
<Mulder> not sure Xtreem
<Xtreem> well, I'll look into it, i have to goto the store
<Mulder> ah...
<Xtreem> brb
<Mulder> ok
<octan> Mulder, dual core you sad?
<Kr4t05> octan: I beat you. Two 17" CRTs at 1280x1024 each.
<Kr4t05> 2560x1024 total resolution. :)
<Kr4t05> With XGL/compiz.
<Mulder> yes
<baldi> xD
<Mulder> duo core intel
<octan> Kr4t05, lol.
<baldi> 1 widescreen 15'', 1 crt 17''
<baldi> *hihi*
<octan> Mulder, what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say?
* Hawkwind Hugs and enjoys his TwinView monitors as well
<Kr4t05> H
<baldi> infos about the cpu?
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: XGL?
<baldi> xD
<Mulder> processor 0
<Mulder> that is all
<Mulder> no 1
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Goodness no.  I don't want to risk the chance of messing up my system for XGL
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Chicken. It's actually not that hard if you have an nVidia card.
<octan> Mulder i think its seen as 0 cos its dualcore not dual socket
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: and, with the recent updates, I've had less and less bugs/crashes.
<Mulder> one cpu seems to be recognized not the two of them
<Mulder> I guess I need to install linux 686 smp right?
<octan> Mulder its still on the same socket
<Mulder> but normally I should processor 0 and processor 1 right?
<Mulder> should have
<octan> Mulder go to #kernel and ask  some ppl in ther should answer in 1or 2 houers.
<Mulder> ok
<Kr4t05> hours*
<Kr4t05> Sorry...
<octan> blah
<octan>  :P
<ravenous> there's not two actual physical cpu's on the machine i dont see why it would show two
<Kr4t05> I'm a bit of an English Nazi. ><
<octan> ravenous, exactly
<Mulder> but still it should show pro 0 and proc 1
<Martijn81> yeah, KTorrent 2.0.2 is out :)
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: Old news. :P
<Mulder> everywhere I looked at said that, so i assume
<octan> its 1 dualcore on socet0 therfor its seen as prosessor 0, it it was dual socket then it should have shown 0 and 1
<Kr4t05> I've had it since yesterday. :P
<mzelem> I have 2 hp printers that print out jiberish. When I click the test button it prints out fine, but if I print from an app it prints out jiberish and spits out a bunch of blank pages, couls someone please help me figure out what is wrong?
<Martijn81> Kr4t05, no it's not, it just out, you're talking about 2.0.1
<Mulder> ppl in kernel are sleeping...so it seems :-)
<Kr4t05> ...
<octan> Mulder, it probealy shares the task between eachother .. like when on is at full capasity the other takes over.
* Kr4t05 checks
<Mulder> I am confused now damn
<sleeptyper> dual core is what it says - two cpus in same package
<octan> but its on 1 socket
<Mulder> anyone having a duo core here?
<sleeptyper> and intel's hyperthreading shows 1 chip as two cpus...
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: Yeah, you're right...
<Kr4t05> Martijn81: I was talking about 2.0.1
<Mulder> I have asked and looked around and all says proc 0 and pro 1
<Mulder> cpu family 6
<Mulder> model 14
<bashee> should show 2 cpus: http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki//proc/cpuinfo
<Martijn81> Kr4t05, dunno if it has the new gui stuff as in svn though, but some serious issues got solved
<octan> Mulder how many bogomips? just curious
<Mulder> what is that?
<octan> google
<Mulder> I am new remeber it is jibbrish stuff to me
<Mulder> that means penis in old summerian Wow!
<octan> as i recal.. the hight the bogomips is the better performance does the cpu,.. in short terms,, but it more complicated than that..
<octan> *higher
<ravenous> well the next bet would be to install a smp kernel then if you dont have one i would guess
<Mulder> man you are losing me
<Mulder> that is what I said earlier :-)
<Mulder> linux 686 smp
<ravenous> if you cat /proc/cpuinfo bogomips are listed in the bottom of the list
<Mulder> but can't install it
<ravenous> why?
<octan> mine is bogomips        : 4423.12
<octan> :)
<Mulder> 2002.09
<ravenous> 2797.60
<aka_foley> hello! i have big problems with my s3 savage 4 card 64mb tv out i cant set 1024*768 only 800*600 yesterday i have 1024*768! how to install this mo****fuc***g card
<Mulder> because I can't download it even though I am connected to the web arf!
<ravenous> Mulder: are you trying through adept or apt-get or what?
<Mulder> adept
<ravenous> do you get an error?
<Mulder> still on live cd though will it make a difference?
<ravenous> uh yeah heh
<octan> yes
<octan> ofcource
<Mulder> so i need to install it again
<octan> Mulder yes
<octan> else. where whould the kernel be when you reboot with a livecd :P
<Mulder> OK well guess I have to do it then...foolish me
<Mulder> yes octan you're right sir
<Mulder> I have been octanised!
<octan> lol
<aka_foley> can sombody help me please
<aka_foley> i tried all the day to install the card
<Mulder> well then I better do it and come back to you guys
<octan> aka_foley, #freedesktop & #xorg
<Mulder> ok then let's go cisco!
<octan> fuck that
<Mulder> windows?
<octan> haha
<octan> gentoo :P
<Mulder> Xp...gates...vista...ok I go now
<octan> wot
<octan> http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/screenshot/livebackgound.png :) my screen
<pibarnas> does kubuntu 6.06.1 already has kde 3.5.4? And has the X11 trouble solved?
<Kr4t05> Ok... That sucked...
<Kr4t05> Ok, rebooting again.
<Kr4t05> bah...
<Kr4t05> InitNG is starting to aggravate me.
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> aka_foley: Which S# card are you trying to tinstall and what have you tried?
<DaSkreech> Damn :-(
<yankee> hi :-)
<DaSkreech> hi
<yankee> anybody tried to install Kubuntu ithout a dvd-drive? ^^
<yankee> because mine is not very relieable... It is a little bit damaged and works only sometimes...
<cesar> hola  a todos
<DaSkreech> yankee: Eh?
<DaSkreech> Hi cesar
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kr4t05> Does anyone else here use initng?
<cesar> alguien ah probado mono sobre  kubuntu
<yankee> well... it is my laptop and i put it into in a backpack with the open-button first...
<yankee> you can imagine what happend, when I tried to get it out again...
<lupine_85> yankee: you can install from hard drive, network, etc
<yankee> In the moment I have Windows XP on it... I am going to kill Windows completely... If I can install from harddiks, could I use an external harddiks and boot from it or something like this...?
<yankee> I guess, that if I want to insatll via network, I still need the dvd-drive to boot from at first...
<DaSkreech> How wonky is the DVD?
<yankee> I have not managed to operate the dvd drive in the last couple of weeks for more than 5 minutes :-(...
<yankee> Even this has become very hard :-(
<lupine_85> yankee: you can boot from hard disc, floopy, CD, network...
<lupine_85> ...USB stick, another linux install..
<lupine_85> plenty of choice
<Xtreem> back
<Armagguedes> hello
<Tokeiito> could any one share experience with Open Office vs KOffice?
<Xtreem> has anyone tried the [d:b]  distro?
<Armagguedes> i am about to upgrade to KDE 3.5.4, but i've been told that this version breaks a lot of things (is rather buggy)
<yankee> <lupine_85> you can boot from hard disc, floopy, CD, network... << well... I still have to get the installation files to a hard disc... If I can use an external harddiks that would be fine, but how do I make my external harddiks bootable so that I can install from it...
<Armagguedes> true?
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Yes. YMMV
<Armagguedes> hm crap
<Armagguedes> how can i update&fix?
<Xtreem> well, I now have found my new favorite OS
<Xtreem> i g2g install it on about 5 more PC's
<Xtreem> cya
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Depends on what you break :)
<Armagguedes> hm ok tks.
<Armagguedes> i'll stick to 3.5.3 then
<Armagguedes> i'll wait for 3.5.5
<lupine_85> yankee: as long as you've got network access on the laptop, you can do anything! See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FindPage?action=fullsearch&titlesearch=1&value=Installation for Ubuntu-specific guides, or you can check out the (much better, IMO - and easily adaptable to Ubuntu) Debian guide at http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Gg :)
<Armagguedes> anyone here proficient in music enconding (i'm encoding to FLAC @ level 8) and normalizing?
<Kr4t05> Armagguedes:  man mencoder
<yankee> <lupine_85> @reading :-). Wow, I would have never guesses so many possibilitys...
<Armagguedes> is normalizing a track a good idea?
<lupine_85> Armagguedes: depends how it's done
<Armagguedes> lupine_85 please explain
<lupine_85> mp3gain, for instance, is very sophisticated - and lossless
<lupine_85> others will just get an average volume and re-encode the tracks (lossily) to that "average" volume... of course, music doesn't work like that
<lupine_85> (e.g. a hardcore death-rock track at a quieter "average" volume than Enya would still sound louder to the human ear)
<nagyv> how could I use my mobile phone as a modem for my laptop to connect to the net?
<lupine_85> !CDMA
<Armagguedes> i'm normalizing tracks in FLAC between 90% and 98% on CDex (im on XP, my Kub box is busted)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CDMA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Armagguedes> hm i see
<lupine_85> nagyv: depends on a lot of factors. Essentially, you need to set up a ppp connection with the phone's serial line as the comms device
<lupine_85> So much depends on the  model of phone, what it supports, and what linux supports, that it's impossible to give a step-by-step
<lupine_85> Google might give you a better answer
<nagyv> lupine_85: and what should I google for? what are the keywords?
<lupine_85> "linux <phone model|brand|make> modem" would be a good start
<rancidd> Hey guys, I run kubuntu / KDE.  Whenever I play music say through xmms/realplayer (when i stream radio off the net), and say i move a window around or i click a button, the system (kde) sounds mess up my music playing, and then it hits a repeated loop that sounds really bad.. in other words, i can only listen to music if i dont touch anything.. this is really annoying, and im wondering if there is anything I can do to fix it?
<Jazon> i am only getting ~500 fps from glxgears.  ATI Radeon X300... fglrxinfo shows at radeon x300 openGL version 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<yankee> Wow... There is even an InstallFromWindows... Exactly what I need to avoid my dvd-drive...  I am still somewhat concerned about what happens when something fails during the installation after I already deleted the windows-partitions. But I guess, I risk it.
<Jazon> any suggestions?
<yugge> Hey, I'm haveing this (http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/3175/picture012iy6.jpg) problem with my command line on my laptop. What do I have to do to get it fixed? :D
<Jazon> yugge: trying running in frame buffer mode maybe???
<yugge> Jazon any help with doing that?
<Jazon> yugge: i am not familiar enough with the livecd - sorry m8....
<yugge> Jazon it's not the livecd...
<Jazon> did it work with the livecd yugge
<yugge> Jazon no
<Kr4t05> Bah... ><
<Jazon> yugge: heh - and you installed it anyway??? :P
<yugge> Jazon well, once you get up to X it works perfectly. So i thought why bother
<Kr4t05> Does anyone here know anything about InitNG?
<yankee> @lupine_85 thx a lot! That was so helpful!
<Jazon> ahhhhh ok.  i get it now....  yugge, my brother in law has the same problem with an lcd screen for his desktop.  well, a *similar* problem.... we haven't solved it yet
<yugge> Jazon thats bad...
<yugge> Jazon I wouldn't mind If I didn't need to recomplie the kernel in the command line. to get APM support.
<hagus> Greetings :)
* hagus looks around and wonders if anyone in here has experience of mepis.
<yugge> Gurb and everything else works perfectly. Isn't there a config file for the commandline I can look at?
<sdfsaedcjhm> hi
<lupine_85> Hagus: no ;)
<lupine_85> apart from hearing various barbed comments about how speedy it is
<hagus> I get your drift, lupine :)
<FedAgt> hey, has anyone had problems installing the 'build-essentials' .dep package?
<FedAgt> *.deb
<Martijn81> FedAgt: nope
<lupine_85>  build-essential
<hagus> ok, ty lupine - catch you all later :)
<lupine_85> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<FedAgt> the pre built package doesnt work
<lupine_85> it's a metapackage
<lupine_85> just pulls in all it's dependencies
<lupine_85> so your other option is to install each package that build-essential depends on
<lupine_85> (easiest to do in adept, I guess)
<FedAgt> i tried but they wont install either
<lupine_85> then you've got a more general problem with your repositories
<lupine_85> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<FedAgt> its a clean install though
<Larynx> o rly?
<TheFuzzball> hello, does anyone know where I can find a Inkscake 0.44 repository for Kubuntu?
<arepie> !inkscake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inkscake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheFuzzball> Inkscape*
<Philip5> hehe
<arepie> lol.. :P
<TheFuzzball> !Inskcape
<arepie> !inkscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Inskcape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<arepie> not in the reps i guess..
<skavenge> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.43-4ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 7201 kB, installed size 28184 kB
<TheFuzzball> I know, but it is out of date
<skavenge> google for an unofficial repo or deb or compile then i guess
<[GuS] > TheFuzzball, i made a package for Kubuntu of inkscape 0.44
<A|i3N> how would I go about compiling a program written in python?
<TheFuzzball> Gus: can you send it me?
<jdong_> TheFuzzball: https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/50841
<Kr4t05> If anyone out there is paying attention to me, can anyone tell me if they've gotten InitNG working with KDM?
<jdong_> TheFuzzball: (explanation of why it's still out of date :) )
<[GuS] > TheFuzzball, when i get home.. yes... i am at work rigfht now
<skavenge> does anyone know of a definitive xgl howto that actually works and is current?
<FedAgt> try the xgl channel?
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<skavenge> Hawkwind: im actually trying to use yours and am running into hiccups
<Hawkwind> skavenge: There are probably better ones out there.  I'd surely ask in #Ubuntu-XGL to see
<justjosh> how do you restart kde?
<Hawkwind> justjosh: ctrl-alt-backspace
<skavenge> okay
<FedAgt> how do i fix unmet dependencies when installing build-essential .deb?
<Hawkwind> FedAgt: How are you trying to install it ?
<Hawkwind> FedAgt: Hopefully, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FedAgt> i cant get online, so i have to use the build-essential.deb
<Hawkwind> FedAgt: Then you need to download the deps.  However, it should be on the CD I would think
<FedAgt> i have, they wont install tried the download one and the one on the cd
<FedAgt> they say they have unmet dependencies
<red> how exactly do you install new themes
<FedAgt> no one knows how to fix it then?
<Hawkwind> FedAgt: If you have all the deps in .deb format then dpkg -i file1 file2 file3 and so on should work
<Hawkwind> FedAgt: I'd assume you don't have all the deps though.  Also, if you have your CD as a source, it should work from that using apt-get install build-essential
<FedAgt> Hawkwind: will it? i tried in adept as well and it said the install was broken?
<Armagguedes> fark
<Armagguedes> my firefox doesnt open some pages
<Armagguedes> for absolutely no reason
<EmergeTW_> I am trying to get Amarok 1.4.2 installed but when I request an update it just says "BREAK (upgrade)" but I don't see any way to resolve the issue as it doesnt seem to show what other packages it would break to update it. any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks
<Armagguedes> as it opened them before
<Armagguedes> EmergeTW_ try uninstalling e everything amarok-related
<Armagguedes> and then reinstall the latest version
<Armagguedes> might work??
<yugge> I got some questions. 1. Is there an easy way to enable ACPI? Grub tells me my bios do not have APM?
<yugge> 2.Is there any solution to this http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/3175/picture012iy6.jpg problem?
<reddwolf78> could some please help get his file geexbox-1.0-lite.tar.bz2 intstalled i went ove the web site that was given to me and i don't under stand it
<EmergeTW_> Now if I try to install amarok, it says "BREAK (install)" =\ any more ideas?
<ubuntu> trying from CD, what an experience...
<A|i3N> can someone tell me or point me to a document that would tell me how to compile a python program?
<reddwolf78> i'm new with linux i have been on my linux system for about 2 weeks so  could some please help get his file geexbox-1.0-lite.tar.bz2 intstalled i went ove the web site that was given
<nixternal> EmergeTW_: press your "auto synch" or "auto setup" button on your LCD
<vge> reddwolf78: have you got is untarred?
<nixternal> mine does that as well...
<ubuntu> is there a certain subject, or just talking about kubuntu?
<reddwolf78> i have it extrated to a file
<Kr4t05> !compiling > reddwolf78
<nixternal> ooh..that is a lappy...nevermind
<A|i3N> !compiling > A|i3N
<vge> reddwolf78:  can you find a readme inside that folder?
<reddwolf78> i have the web site and i don't under stand it
<reddwolf78> i will take a look
<reddwolf78> i found a readme
<yugge> nixternal if that was to me, then, yeah =/
<nixternal> oh yugge, ya it was to you..sorry ;)
<reddwolf78> <vge> i did find a readme file
<vge> reddwolf78: when your in the folder, is there "confiqure" file in it
<reddwolf78> <vge> i see a config folder
<wolfmanz> anyone here using TeamSpeak with the OSS-ALSA wrapper?
<vge> reddwolf78: search a file named configure
<reddwolf78> ok
<reddwolf78> brings up the folder
<vge> is there a file named "configure" ?
<reddwolf78> nope
<reddwolf78> there is one calded make file
<reddwolf78> called*
<vge> then, use konsole and move into that folder
<reddwolf78> how do i move in to that folder
<vge> cd "foldername" moves yout to that folder
<vge> "ls" lists folder content
<reddwolf78> tells me command not found
<vge> "cd foldername" moves you to that folder if folder exists
<reddwolf78> i'm in
<D4rkly> how do i get my konsole to save my user history ?
<vge> reddwolf78: your in that folder now?
<reddwolf78> yes and i see a config  but its writen in blue
<jbeagley> hmm
<vge> reddwolf78: different colours means different folder/file priviledges
<reddwolf78> oh
<reddwolf78> the config i see must be a foler then
<jbeagley> how can i read messages from kmail on a different account/without kmail?
<reddwolf78> or something
<vge> no, file can be blue too, it's determiend what rights you have to that folder/file
<reddwolf78> oh
<reddwolf78> ok
<vge> reddwolf78: you see that make file now?
<reddwolf78> Yes
<reddwolf78> its in white
<vge> then type "sudo make"
<D4rkly> does anyone know how i can fix my Konsole so it saves my commad history every time i close it ?
<vge> D4rkly: second click the konsole window and choose history?
<reddwolf78> it asked me to install something
<vge> build-essentials?
<reddwolf78> ok
<vge> you can find it trought adept
<jbeagley> i need some help with kmail
<D4rkly> its enabled ?
<D4rkly> unlimited
<vge> D4rkly: actually i might have the same problem, but im using kuake, and it's opened all the time so i really dont close it :/
<D4rkly> does anyone know where the konsole history is saved ?
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: ~/.bash_history
<reddwolf78> <vge> do i have to get this set up everytime i have to make a file
<vge> reddwolf78: configure/make/make install is usually needed if your planning to install program from sources, but usually they can all be sound preinstalled
<reddwolf78> oh
<reddwolf78> this one program i need to intall i needed it to help me dj  from linux since i got rid of my xp system
<D4rkly> how do i disply file permission using ls ?
<aseigo> D4rkly: ls -l
<D4rkly> thanks :)
<vge> reddwolf78: are you installing "GeeXboX ISO generator"?
<reddwolf78> yes i found it on freshmeat.net and it wourks with shout cast
<reddwolf78> or did  i make the wrong choice
<vge> so you have installed the program allready?
<reddwolf78> no whating for the make  thing to go finish installing
<z00m> greetings all :D
<z00m> hows it going, anyone know where i can find the damn screen res settings i did find it once but i can't seem to find it now :D
<supernix>    /uptime
<supernix> Uptime: 5 days, 1 hours and 23 minutes
<D4rkly> if your Konsole isnt saving its history everytime you close it you have to type this:         sudo chown user:user ~/.bash_history
<D4rkly> bash_history was set to root permissions
<z00m> is this the max screen res 1024 x 768 in linux ?
<vge> reddwolf78: you dont need to write the program from sources, you can use precompiled deb from: http://geexbox.org/en/downloads.html"
<reddwolf78> realy i didn
<reddwolf78> didn't know they had one already compiled
<vge> deb http://www.geexbox.org/debian/ unstable main
<vge> deb-src http://www.geexbox.org/debian/ unstable main
<vge> just add those into your sources.list
<reddwolf78> my source list
<reddwolf78> ok
<TheGateKeeper> hiya z00m, max res is whatever your monitor / graphics card can handle
<z00m> TheGateKeeper: i just have the settings 1027 X 768 in mine thats the max
<z00m> 1024 i mean
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: ok
<z00m> i have the acer AL1716 TFT
<z00m> in windows it allows loads more than that
<z00m> maybe need the driver for linux
<reddwolf78> <vge> should i finish what i started with the make
<vge> naah, no need
<reddwolf78> or get the already compiled version
<reddwolf78> would it hurt if i just close out the konsole
<vge> nope
<reddwolf78> while its still running
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: you could try modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vge> reddwolf78: what is running?
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: but back it up first
<z00m> there is acer model in the list but not mine, on settings
<reddwolf78> the konsole is still running from when i typed in make and asked me to get a file
<z00m> my monitor is setup to plug-n-play
<nagyv> does someone has any experiences running easyconnect (easyconnect.linuxuser.hu) under ubuntu?
<z00m> another thing, how do you find out what services are running on a port ?
<z00m> because i have some strange ports open here ... but they are set to locahost in netstat
<z00m> connected to localhost that is
<reddwolf78> should i stop it
<vge> reddwolf78: yes
<reddwolf78> how do i do that
<reddwolf78> shut close out the konsole
<z00m> where is the file where all the services start up on boot ?
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: not sure you would probable need to take a look at iptables
<vge> there should be X button in righttop corner
<reddwolf78> ok got it
<TheGateKeeper> !iptables > z00m
<z00m> TheGateKeeper: strange in firestarter i have this
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: that is your firewall from that you should be able to tell what ports are open
<z00m> source:127.0.0.1      destination:127.0.0.1      port:3282
<z00m> thats under the active connections
<z00m> :/
<ravenous> anyone having problems with ubuntuforums.org?
<z00m> plus IRC and kopete
<z00m> but i dont know what that service is that is connected to localhost
<z00m> striange
<z00m> strange
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: I have never really got round to examining iptables much, so I am not the best person to ask
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: you could always shut the port, and see what doesn't work anymore
<z00m> TheGateKeeper: OK thanks for responding anyways ;) ... .. that connection has been there for a while and I'm just wondering what it is and have been since i saw it but don't know how to find out.
<z00m> any ideas how to close it because all out connection are allowed on this computer
<osoh> hi
<TheGateKeeper> z00m: doesn't firestarter give you an option to close a port?
<D4rkly> is it possible to switch to display:0 (xorg) while running Xgl ?
<z00m> TheGateKeeper: no it does not
<gan|y|med> anybody here who is profound in gimp (i have already tried #gimp)
<soulrider> uhm i can use it
<soulrider> but im not pro
<soulrider> im better at photoshop, what do you need?
<gan|y|med> anyway. could you have a look at http://gug.sunsite.dk/tutorials/tomcat1/ -> i cannot reproduce step 6
<gan|y|med> please
<soulrider> k, hang on
<jake1> how can i tell what driver my wirless PCMCIA card is using at this time
<reddwolf78> <vge> for some reasone i can't get the file to open with K3b to burn it to cd-r
<Larynx> how do you open a terminal?
<Larynx> :)
<jake1> my card is a Lucent Technologies Orinoco (which would make me assume it's using a orinoco driver) but i jst want to be sure
<soulrider> gan|y|med: what is it that you acnt reproduce exactly? dont you have hte filter or something?
<gan|y|med> no, i am using gimp 2.2.x and i cannot choose under lighting effects the greyscale image for the bumpmap. it is not listed
<jake1> anyone?
<gan|y|med> and the options for material are not exact, too. but i'll deal with that later
<soulrider> ok, hold on, im gonna have to dot he tut myself until i reach that point
<soulrider> it will take me a few mins
#kubuntu 2006-08-30
<draik> how do I run           filename.sh         files?
<nagyv> how can I find out the device name of my USB connected mobile? Its memory stick is recoginzed under /dev/sda1, but easyconnect can not connect to it there.
<nagyv> draik: in konqueror check with a right click wheather they are executables
<vge> reddwolf78: cant really help you on that one
<nagyv> draik: then click on them twice
<jake1> how can i find out what driver my Wireless card is using?
<draik> nagyv, can't do it through CLI?
<nagyv> draik: of course you can :)
<reddwolf78> i got it but i'm haveing trouble esle were that i should be able to do
<draik> how?
<gan|y|med> soulrider: no prob. thx for the help
<Kr4t05> Is anyone else having trouble getting on the forums?
<reddwolf78> thanks for your help
<nagyv> draik: do you have mc?
<vge> reddwolf78: np
<nagyv> how can I find out the device name of my USB connected mobile? Its memory stick is recoginzed under /dev/sda1, but easyconnect can not connect to it there.
<InuDuelist> Mmm. Back from school.
<Kr4t05> nagyv: are you talking about a Palm Pilot?
<InuDuelist> Time for some more Linuxing until 6, then comes Eureka.
<draik> mc?
<jake1> u gotta be kidding me
<nagyv> Kr4t05: no, it's a sony-ericsson D750i mobile
<jake1> no one can tell me what driver my wireless card is using
<draik> nagyv, what's mc?
<Kr4t05> nagyv: well, you know what I mean.
<nagyv> draik: midnight commander, it a similar program to norton commander or windows commander
<draik> sudo apt-get midnight commander   ?
<nagyv> Kr4t05: what you mean?
<nagyv> draik: it's in the universe repository, and the package name is just mc
<draik> ok
<draik> installing
<draik> done
<nagyv> draik: fine, after locate your file, and click Ctrl+x c to see the permissions
<draik> click CTRL+X?
<nagyv> draik: you can run it either by simply clicking enter on it, ot clicking Ctrl+o to hide the panels, and then write $ ./yourscript.sh
<nagyv> draik: yes, and after a C
<draik> ls
<draik> whoops
<nagyv> draik: alright, push not click :)
<a|i3N> hey i've got a frozen program - how do i kill the process?
<nagyv> draik: what woopsed ?
<draik> I typed ls in konversation instead of my yakuake
<nagyv> a|i3N: open Ksysguard
<a|i3N> ah that's what that's for
<a|i3N> hehe
<draik> CTRL+X+C only starts a new command line
<a|i3N> anybody in here play around with the level editor in pingus?
<nagyv> draik: hmmm, not for me! alright, then click on F9, and under the File menu select chmod
<nagyv> k31th: could you please help me with my mobile?
<nagyv> Kr4t05: : could you please help me with my mobile?
<draik> nagyv, chmod to what?
<draik> chmod 777?
<Kr4t05> nagyv: sorry, I have no experience with them. :/
<draik> the entire CD or just the file?
<nagyv> draik: make it executable for yourself/group/everyone as you prefer
<draik> ok
<draik> it is
<nagyv> draik: the file is enough
<soulrider> gan|y|med: i did it but it looks rather strange, i dont think the tutorial is well explained
<draik> actually, it didn't change it
<draik> chmod: changing permissions of `linux-installer.sh': Read-only file system
<draik> the file is on a CD
<draik> I just want to run a bash file       filename.sh
<_lupine> "bash filename" ?
<gan|y|med> soulrider: thx, i have found my failure, but my result looks the same
<gan|y|med> very bad
<nagyv> draik: and the file is not executable by default? (is it green in mc?)
<draik> thank you _lupine, that works
<_lupine> cool :)
* _lupine was guessing
<boow> in text mode my text is scrolls beyond were i can see it anyone else have this problem
<D4rkly> can anyone remeber the in xorg.conf to enable the windows keey
<jake1> lspci did not tell me what driver my PCMCIA wireless card is using
<jake1> i want to find out what driver eth2 is using for wireless
<jake1> what command can i do to get that
<joscha> are amarok 1.4.2 packages out anywhere?
<boow> lsmod will tell you what modules loaded
<InuDuelist> joscha: Yeah.
<InuDuelist> They're in the repositories.
<InuDuelist> Just sudo apt-get install amarok
<gan|y|med> soulrider: could you get the bumpmap to work?
<ravenous> jake1: run kcontrol, under internet & network, network settings
<boow> i have amarok 1.4.1 check kubuntu site on how to install it
<joscha> i already have 1.4.1
<boow> if its not broke why are you fixing it
<joscha> it broken;) i hate the new CollectionBrowser Behaviour with all Artist with only one Song seperatet
<boow> just wait on a backport
<joscha> and i love last.fm
<boow> im just goofing around with this distro till slackware 11 comes out
<boow> nice distro for those who want the easy way of doing things
<beemonk> beemonk is now native on kunbuntu
<beemonk> :D
<boow> just wish they wouldn't split all the packages into devs
<boow> well thats my 2 cents im out
<beemonk> switching from my audigy 2 to my usb headset is a nightmare
<Xcalibur> everyone
<beemonk> yus
<Xcalibur> I need help
<Xcalibur> ok
<jake1> the network settings does not show what driver the card is using
<jake1> i want to know the driver
<loic> Salut tout le monde
<Xcalibur> I have a Compaq Presario with a AMD Athlon 2800+, 512MB DDR RAM, and a 120gb HDD, when I load up the kubuntu installation CD, it loads, but it goes to the part where
<Xcalibur> it
<Ethos> hi guys
<Xcalibur> boots the kernel, and freezes?
<Ethos> i'm trying to install a new font in ubuntu but i cant find the wine folder
<Ethos> can someone help me with my stupid problem lol
<oslo> i tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto , but i'm unable to find the mol package ....& yes universe & multiverse are activated. Can someone help me ?
<Xcalibur> some plz help?
<Hawkwind> Ethos: Have you asked the guys in #WineHQ ?
<oslo> Ethos> look for */.wine/*
<Hawkwind> Ethos: I assume it would be something like ~/wine  but I have never dealt with and don't plan on dealing with wine
<Kr4t05> Xcalibur: did you get the right cd image?
<Kr4t05> Xcalibur: Is it an Athlon 64
<Xcalibur> I got it from the kubuntu.net
<Xcalibur> no, not athlon 64
<Ethos> thanks :)
<Ethos> appreciate the replies
<Kr4t05> Xcalibur: so, does the install Iso contain x86 in the filename?
<Xcalibur> i can't remember, it's al on the CD now, i used deamon tools to mount the image, then Nero to copy it
<Xcalibur> it worked fine on my friends PC
<Xcalibur> ?
<Xcalibur> I do know my PC is a x86
<InuDuelist> If anyone's interested in the Vista Pre-RCI build, here's a link:
<InuDuelist> http://download.windowsvista.com/preview/prerc1/en/download.html
<Xcalibur> omg
<InuDuelist> Even though I highly doubt it.
<InuDuelist> And don't even dare start with that "OMG Piracy OMG WINDOZE" stuff.
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> i wasn't
<a|i3N> it sucks i tried it lol
<Xcalibur> is this the whole windows vista?
<InuDuelist> It's the Vista Pre-RC1 build.
<InuDuelist> The whole thing, yes.
<Xcalibur> how big is it/
<a|i3N> if you sign up for the beta they'll notify you of the RC1 when it's released
<Xcalibur> ?
<InuDuelist> 2.6 GB.
<Xcalibur> it downloaded really fast, lol
<charims> Hi everyone
<charims> ;)
<InuDuelist> Mine's going top speed.
<InuDuelist> The download, I mean.
<InuDuelist> Hurry up, though.
<InuDuelist> They could reach 100,000 downloads at any time.
<a|i3N> an if you don't have a DVD burner forget it lol
<nagyv> how can I find out which port is used by my mobile phone? I would like to use it as a modem with pppd.
<InuDuelist> Deamon Tools.
<InuDuelist> Or the Linux alternative.
<a|i3N> HEY what's a good sega genesis emulator? with a GUI? hehe
<lnxkde> :(
<a|i3N> oh yea that's trye, daemon tools, but only if you're upgrading from Windows XP or 98
<InuDuelist> Yummy:
<InuDuelist> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,2009452,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03119TX1K0000594
* beemonk sighs hard
<ravenous> 2.6 gigs seems awful small
<Xcalibur> it DL'ed way to fast
<Xcalibur> when I tried to mount it, it said invalid image file
<ravenous> mine's taking forever
<Xcalibur> anyone here use the Ubuntu server, and is ther a Kubuntu version of it?
<Larynx> hello, boys n' girls. im installing kubuntu atm and im wondering if there is anybody who wanna help me with the partitioning cuz let kubuntu do it automatic is just boring. :)
<gnomefreak> Xcalibur: ubuntu server and kubutnu server are same iirc
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-server even
<Xcalibur> they are bother the same?
<Xcalibur> both*
<ravenous> well ubuntu server doesnt even come with a DE so i dont see what the difference would be
<ravenous> nor x for that matter
<Xcalibur> so, there is no Kubuntu server?
<waspius> hi...i found this really cool site http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en which has allot of useful apps etc.i am trying to download some things though but nothing is happening..most of the files exist also in a debian extention..can i find them some other way?
<ravenous> Xcalibur: i dont think so
<gnomefreak> Xcalibur: they use the same apps like apache and so on
<apmyp> how to install FlashPlayer 8?
<Xcalibur> i could just put abyss web server from aprelium.com
<gnomefreak> Xcalibur: on the kubuntu alternative cd you can install server mode
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> cool
<Xcalibur> I don't like apache eeeewwwww
<Xcalibur> I don't get the configuring
<Xcalibur> i like abyss, b/c it has a net configuring interface
<gnomefreak> Xcalibur: i have only installed sever install a handful of times so im not sure what all it has but im sure its the same packages for all 4 server installs
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> i g2g
<Xcalibur> i'm gonna play with Kubuntu on my other PC :)
<Xcalibur> cya
<reddwolf78> <vge> what was that last web page you gave me that had the already compile version of greexbox
<JohnFlux> I have dvds that won't read in linux
<JohnFlux> but do read in windows
<JohnFlux> :/
<JohnFlux> Anyone heard of this?
<JohnFlux> I get read errors
<dr_willis> I have some dvd's that wont read on this pc.. but will read on this OTHER one.. then i check again and they DO read on this one. :P
<dr_willis> Im thinking my dvd drive is either dusty.. or wearing out.
<dr_willis> Just seems to be the last file on the dvds also
<Admiral_Chicago> dr_willis, no idea...
<dr_willis> Yea - im not sure whats going on.. however i do live in a rather dusty/dog hair/ place. :P
<Admiral_Chicago> if you had to explain what a package was to someone, how would you do it
<foxjwill> Hi, I'm trying to install kubuntu (I currently use Ubuntu Dapper w/ GNOME), but I'm getting the following error message: libpoppler1-qt:
<foxjwill> Depends: libpoppler1 (=0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<foxjwill> more info is in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214424
<foxjwill> actually never mind. It's working to install it using aptitude
<reddwolf78>  <vge> what was that last web page you gave me that had the already compile version of greexbox
<D4rkly> does anyone know what line i put in Xorg.conf to enable the windows key ?
<Admiral_Chicago> D4rkly, check your shortcuts
<Admiral_Chicago> in System Settings
<Admiral_Chicago> D4rkly, what do you want the key to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> because I can use the key to skip a song in amarok (win + B)
<ravenous> yeah works by default here in amarok as well
<dr_willis> Heh - i just tested my dvd in my old ImacDV - and the thing just spits it out.,
<dr_willis> Guess its so old - it cant handle a DVD+R
<vge> reddwolf78: http://geexbox.org/en/downloads.html
<reddwolf78> thanks i forgot to save it befor i left
<reddwolf78> <vge> is there more to get for the k3b to be able to see an iso or is it all installed already
<vge> if the iso file is there it should be able to see it?
<dr_willis> what do ya mean by 'see' ? i burn iso images with k3b all the time
<dr_willis> oh with geexbox.. Hmm.
<foxjwill> Hi, i installed kubuntu via kubuntu-desktop, but ubuntu still boots up in gnome. Can someone please help me?
<ravenous> foxjwill: click on 'sessions' at the login screen, and select 'kde'
<InuDuelist> foxjwill: Bad move.
<dr_willis> select KDE from the kdm/gem login screen. :P
<foxjwill> i tried that. It didn't work
<foxjwill> kde wasn't listed
<dr_willis> I install ubuntu/kubuntu that way all the time.
<dr_willis> odd.
<InuDuelist> dr_willis, last time I tried that, it screwed my installation.
<dr_willis> perhaps gdm needs to get restarted..
<dr_willis> InuDuelist,  ive done it at least a dozen + times and never had an issue.
<ravenous> shouldnt need to but its worth a try
<dr_willis> and xubuntu-desktop
<foxjwill> so, how do i restart gdm?
<dr_willis> Or boot to the console or kill gdm. and make a .xinitrc that runs 'startkde'  then use 'startx'
<dr_willis> - /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<foxjwill> 'stop' not 'reload' or 'restart'?
<InuDuelist> dr_willis, you don't use Aptitude or compile programs that much, do you?
<dr_willis> stop will kill it :P then ya could  use the startx method.
<dr_willis> InuDuelist,  been trying to compile MatchBox lately :P
<InuDuelist> What sorts of problems have you been getting?
<InuDuelist> Qt missing?
<foxjwill> how do I make a .xintrc that runs 'startkde' then uses 'startx'?
<dr_willis> with MatchBox its some sort of automake issue
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<dr_willis> echo "startkde" > .xinitrc
<InuDuelist> So the ./configure goes through?
<dr_willis> then try 'startx'
<foxjwill> ok
<dr_willis> InuDuelist,  Yep. i got all sort of dev packages installed. and ive compiled a lot of other things
<InuDuelist> dr_willis, you lucky bastard.
<InuDuelist> It was one time, and I screwed my entire installation.
<InuDuelist> >_>
<dr_willis> InuDuelist,  i would guess somthing else screwed ya up.
<InuDuelist> Nope.
<charims> awww, my cd burner won't burn at 4x it bumped it up to 8x, i hiope i don't get errors :(
<dr_willis> 'prove that statement' InuDuelist
<dr_willis> :P
<InuDuelist> It was the fact that Ubuntu and Kubuntu didn't want to live together under one installation.
<InuDuelist> They kept trying to delete eachother.
<InuDuelist> I couldn't compile, nor could I use aptitude.
<dr_willis> InuDuelist,  i know of  no one else thats ever had an issue with it.
<dr_willis> what does compiling have to do with it?
<InuDuelist> Nothing.
<foxjwill> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/avi/.serverauth.6142
<foxjwill> Fatal server error:
<foxjwill> Server is already active for display 0
<foxjwill>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<foxjwill>         and start again.
<foxjwill> is that alright?
<InuDuelist> I meant that afterwards, I was left unable to compile.
<dr_willis> foxjwill,  you still got an X started. :P
<foxjwill> ok
<dr_willis> that gdm stop line will kill x and gdm
<foxjwill> ok
<dr_willis> then 'startx' SHOULD start up kde.
<foxjwill> so:
<foxjwill> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<foxjwill> sudo startx
<foxjwill> right?
<dr_willis> i think thats the right path/command - on a xp box at the moment
<dr_willis> there is no need for sudo
<foxjwill> ok
<foxjwill> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/avi/.serverauth.6265
<foxjwill> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<foxjwill> xinit:  Server error.
<foxjwill> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<dec_> does anyone know what to install to watch quicktime movies on ubuntu 64 bit
<ProJ3ct> Allo all
<dr_willis> foxjwill,  now thats weird.
<dec_> does anyone know what to install to watch quicktime movies on ubuntu 64 bit
<subquantum> Do you need to belong to a particular group to be able to run X?
<foxjwill> ok
<dec_> does anyone know what to install to watch quicktime movies on ubuntu 64 bit
<foxjwill> i also have kdm installed (but it's not running)
<foxjwill> should i try starting that?
<dec_> does anyone know what to install to watch quicktime movies on ubuntu 64 bit
<subquantum> dec_: Check the Multimedia Codecs section of the official Ubuntu guide thingy
<subquantum> I don't really remember if it says anything about quicktime there, but that's your best bet
<dr_willis> Hmm ya could just start the kdm service. :P
<dr_willis> or set it up where kdm is the default
<dr_willis> but really startx should of workjed.. unless theres somthing we missed
<subquantum> What's happening when you try and start kdm, foxjwill?
<subquantum> >_> Or not
<dr_willis> I think he FINIALLY stopped X. :P
<subquantum> Heh
<waspius> when u are speaking with someone on the msn and they send you a smiley and u are using adept where do u save it to be able to use them after?
<jerry> :)
<dr_willis> Huh,,
<jerry> or "D
<jerry> :D
<subquantum> If you're using Adept to talk on MSN, there are other questions you should be asking >_>
<dr_willis> adept is the package manager program.
<dr_willis> :P
<waspius> subquantum: ie?
<dr_willis> so it cant chat on msn
<jerry> or @D
<waspius> yeah..sorry i meant kopete
<jerry> or =)
<subquantum> Adept isn't the program you're using - Could it be Kopete, or Gaim?
<subquantum> Okay
<jerry> or even =D
<subquantum> Then, I have no idea
<waspius> lol
<jerry> or ^_^
<subquantum> Ok
<jerry> nm that's not a smile
<subquantum> If you go to Settings, Configure Kopete
<subquantum> on the Appearance Tab, you can configure Emoticons
<dr_willis> Emoticons - what a name.
<dr_willis> :)
<foxjwill> I figured out what happened; for some reason, kubuntu-desktop didn't install. now when i try to, it comes back like this:
<subquantum> <Xp
<dr_willis> A+ for figureing it out.
<foxjwill> kubuntu-desktop:
<foxjwill>  Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<dr_willis> Ive heard of others with that issue.. Im thinking a server may be having some issues.
<subquantum> Oh, are you running Ubuntu and installing Kde packages?
<foxjwill> ah
<foxjwill> yes
<dr_willis> not heard any definitive answers however.
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<foxjwill> oh
<foxjwill> :(
<dr_willis> perhaps change mirrors
<subquantum> Yeah - I tried that a while ago, and I ran into a few problems, one of which being GDM dying randomly - I switched to using KDM
<foxjwill> us's 2 letter code is us, right?
<foxjwill> not en?
<subquantum> ...Depends
<subquantum> En when you just mean english, and us for things like keyboard layouts I think
<Kr4t05> Ok, fstab question. I sometimes get permission errors when trying to write to my FAT32 partition. What would be the umask/uid that would allow me full r/w/e privs?
<subquantum> Umask 000 I think
<foxjwill> kubuntu.org repositories are unsupported?
<Kr4t05> Current options for that partition: "defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46"
<Kr4t05> subquantum: so, I can just remove the gid?
<subquantum> you might want to try changing 'defaults' to 'rw'
<subquantum> ...Don't remember what gid does - I think you can get universal access to it if you just say "rw,utf8,umask=000"
<subquantum> lemme take a look, I have the same situation
<subquantum> Here's mine: /dev/hdb5       /files          vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<subquantum> So, hmm
<Kr4t05> subquantum: I think changing that to rw,utf,umask=000 would work.
<Kr4t05> Works for me.
<foxjwill> would this source list be good: http://pastebin.com/779333 ?
<Kr4t05> foxjwill: looks okay.
<foxjwill> ok
<foxjwill> i'll use it then
<Kr4t05> Mine has some user-owned repos, but you wouldn't miss much without them. Also, it's a bit risky to use un-official repos. :)
<InuDuelist> Gah.
<Kr4t05> imbrandon and nalioth. :)
<InuDuelist> Homework.
<Kr4t05> InuDuelist: pwned
<subquantum> Yeah... I think I have wine and some other little things'
<InuDuelist> The School-go-home-lover's worst enemy.
<nalioth> Kr4t05: hmmm?
<Kr4t05> nalioth: I was just plugging your repo.
<subquantum> My classes don't start till next week ^_^
<nalioth> Kr4t05: ah
<subquantum> heh
<Kr4t05> Heh, we may as well compare source.lists :P
<foxjwill> it's /etc/sources.list, right?
<InuDuelist> Yay.
<Kr4t05> foxjwill: be sure to back up your default one
<subquantum> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<InuDuelist-RPing> OK, girls, let's share our sources.list LOL!
<subquantum> Mine's standard, with a few extras:
<subquantum> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<Timmmm> are bank accounts not free in America?
<subquantum> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<subquantum> Some ar
<subquantum> e
<subquantum> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Timmmm> Interesting. What do the ones you pay for give you that is worth any money?
<subquantum> That's it for cool things
<subquantum> I dunno, some might have checking overdraw protection (like, drawing money from a savings account instead of bouncing a check)
<subquantum> There are a lot of banks, and they all have their little differences
<Timmmm> Interesting
<subquantum> Why, where do you live?
<Timmmm> UK, never seen a bank account that costs money.
<subquantum> Hmm
<foxjwill> why aren't the kubuntu.org repositories supported?
<Timmmm> Perhaps they have lower interest rates compared to inflation than in america.
<subquantum> I'm pretty sure that my current accounts are free... I have a few, I just moved to college and got a new bank, so I'm not really familiar with it
<Kr4t05> http://pastebin.com/779338 <- Mine. :)
<Kr4t05> I keep alot of them commented out to avoid breaking things. Un-official stuff and such.
<subquantum> Yeah, I keep myself busy with ensuring that things break at the same rate that I can repair them :p
<Kr4t05> Heh
<reddwolf78> is there a way to run a iso file with out haveing to but it on cd/dvd to install a program
<subquantum> Yeah... I have mythtv running, xgl, the ATI driver, ut2k4, darwinia, HL2 via Cedega, and on top of that I use this to write stuff with SDL and OpenGL
<subquantum> I have a lot that can break very easily, lol
<subquantum> Yes, you can mount an ISO using mount
<EmergeTW_> Anyone know if libvisual-plugins is in a kubuntu repository somewhere?
<subquantum> you'll have to use -o loop I think
<a|i3N> um. i'm trying to compile something and it's saying "bash: ./configure: permission denied" ??????????????????
<subquantum> chmod a+x configure
<subquantum> ?
<reddwolf78> is there a way to run a iso file with out haveing to but it on cd/dvd to install a program if so could some one help me out with it
<a|i3N> ok now i get "bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<a|i3N> grr. Trying to compile Gens
<subquantum> >_> It sounds like there's a typo on your first line
<RogueThunder> Anyone around fermilar with troubleshooting wlan setup around? I could... realy use some help.
<subquantum> I've done a good deal with wireless
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: yes, first make a folder, i.e. /media/iso and then mount the iso with loop on that file
<RogueThunder> Yay... i hope.
<subquantum> What's the problem?
<RogueThunder> Just to start, ive got a wusb54g linksys usb card...
<subquantum> Okay... Is it being autodetected by kubuntu?
<RogueThunder> It was
<subquantum> Okay
<RogueThunder> i ended up trying ndiswrapper too
<RogueThunder> which
<Martijn81> !iso > reddwolf78
<RogueThunder> had exactly teh same results
<subquantum> So these results are...
<RogueThunder> my card has both a native, and working ndiswrapper driver in theory
<subquantum> okay
<RogueThunder> it shows up as eth2, and doesnt work
<subquantum> So iwconfig says that it has no wireless interface?
<RogueThunder> leme check
<reddwolf78> the iso i'm runing is for a geexbox
<RogueThunder> Eth 2 is a wireless device
<subquantum> Okay, good
<reddwolf78> i have not done compileing befor and i tried the web for it and didn't under stand it
<subquantum> So do you have an access point handy?
<foxjwill> so, i've narrowed it down to:   libpoppler1-qt: Depends: libpoppler1 (= 0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<RogueThunder> yes, and already gave the card the correct info for it
<subquantum> okay
<RogueThunder> and it says its invalid
<subquantum> Hmm
<RogueThunder> the thing is
<foxjwill> that's the last of a chain of dependencies for kubuntu-desktop
<RogueThunder> it shoudlnt beeth2, it should be wlan0
<RogueThunder> from what ive researched
<RogueThunder> though noone elces fixes i found worked
<digivore> Hi
<subquantum> As far as I know, native drivers run on the ethX's, and ndiswrapper'd drivers have wlanX
<RogueThunder> ah.
<RogueThunder> well
<reddwolf78> <martijin81> i made the folder but how do i loop it
<RogueThunder> i theoreticlay have ndiswrapper running it atm
<digivore> can anyone recommend a package installer?
<RogueThunder> ateast, according to ndiswrapper
<subquantum> Okay - does iwconfig show more than one wireless interface?
<RogueThunder> nope
<foxjwill> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214424 explains the problem
<subquantum> Hmm
<subquantum> If it works natively I wouldn't use ndiswrapper at all... you get fewer features with it
<RogueThunder> eth0 is my dlink wired card thats utterly useless because the routers a room away
<foxjwill> "The problem is the libpoppler1 package which is downloaded when you install Compiz. To get past this, you would have to force use of the Dapper version of libpoppler1."
<foxjwill> any ideas?
<RogueThunder> so should i take its driver out of ndiswrapper?
<subquantum> I'd give that a try
<RogueThunder> that will put me back to my starting
<RogueThunder> which
<RogueThunder> was no different
<subquantum> Could be confusing it, having two different drivers for the same device
<subquantum> hmm
<RogueThunder> but, ya know, avoid conflict
<RogueThunder> i didnt even have ndswrapper installed before
<RogueThunder> and...the current status was the smae
<subquantum> So when you say something like "sudo iwconfig eth2 essid MyAccessPoint mode Managed" it doesn't connect?
<subquantum> Hmm
<RogueThunder> er
<RogueThunder> how do i remove a driver from ndiswrapper
<RogueThunder> just, to prevent any possible
<subquantum> That command should tell the card to try and connect
<digivore> can anyone recommend a package installer, other than adept?
<subquantum> Um... I'm not sure
<RogueThunder> right
<RogueThunder> gimme a min to check
<subquantum> My last laptop had ndiswrapper, and I never removed it >_>
<ravenous> digivore: synaptic, aptitude
<reddwolf78> <martijn81> i made the folder but how do i loop it
<foxjwill> so, doesn anyone know how to force use of the Dapper versio nof libpoppler1 vs. the compiz version?
<digivore> thanks ravenous
<foxjwill> does
<foxjwill> *
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: sudo mount -t iso9660 /location/to/iso /location/to/mountpoint -o loop
<reddwolf78> there are still a lot of things that are new to me for linux i just started about 2 weeks ago
<RogueThunder> ok!
<RogueThunder> rebooting to make sure its not using ndiswrapper
<subquantum> Alright
<RogueThunder> its ndiswrapper -e btw
<subquantum> k
<RogueThunder> my acess point uses wep btw
<RogueThunder> as in, currently on
<subquantum> Oh, okay
<RogueThunder> im sure thats an extra hassle
<subquantum> I don't remember offhand how to set the wep key..
<RogueThunder> its just... kinda essensial due to location
<RogueThunder> well
<subquantum> "man iwconfig" should tell
<RogueThunder> i whent in and custom typed in all the stuf
<RogueThunder> following the... yeah
<RogueThunder> *Whisles* almost booted
<digivore> ravenous, i think there is another one, maybe something newer?  i forget the name...
<RogueThunder> p3-800, takes a lil time booting
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: but geexbox is a live-cd, right? Then you'll probably want to boot from it
<subquantum> Heh
<subquantum> Yeah
<ravenous> not that i know of those are the big ones
<subquantum> My parents are running kubuntu on a 300mhz P1
<RogueThunder> Heh
<subquantum> That... may have been a mistake
<RogueThunder> then again
<RogueThunder> its faster than my p-m 1.4 running windows xp
<RogueThunder> so
<RogueThunder> lol
<RogueThunder> to boot that is
<subquantum> Right...
<reddwolf78> thats what i'm trying to do but for some reason k3b would not but it on cd for me couse it say it can'
<acidx> hiii everybody
<reddwolf78> can't read the iso
<subquantum> My desktop is a quad-core Xeon, 2.0ghzX4
<subquantum> the SMP kernel makes much better use of the multi cores than XP did
<a|i3N> subquantum can i send you that file - maybe see what's wrong with it
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: you don't need to mount an iso to burn it, you can do it though, but it would destroy the boot capability
<silentj> hello all
<silentj> sup ?
<reddwolf78> i'm not sure what i'm trying to do i would like to get geexbox on linux
<reddwolf78> if you have a better idea of how to do this please let me know
<nO01> t
<nO01> t
<RogueThunder> do i need quotes or anything around my essid if it has a space in it?
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: geekbox is just a live-cd based on linux, it would not install anything to your hard drive, it's like you start a pre-installed session from a cd
<charims> "how to save a life...."
<acidx> I have a question, im runnin ubuntu dapper 6.06 , at first when i place the cursor over an image file on my desktop i could see a preview on the file tip. but not anymore. in konqueror the option to see preview in file tip is enabled... any idea?
<InuDuelist> Gar, more homework.
<InuDuelist> I really should write this stuff down.
<charims> Gar, no homework
<InuDuelist> Hehe.
<charims> :)
<charims> i didnt get any today
<InuDuelist> My school's starting a Linux class.
<InuDuelist> The bad part is that it's starting in 6 years, when I'm out of it.
<charims> reall,y awesome
<charims> :)
<acidx> ?
<charims> aww
<reddwolf78> oh ok then thats not what i need then i need a mediaplayer that works with shoutcast for me to be able to dj from my hard drive and i need it to be so i can intall it on the linux program
<reddwolf78> do you know of any that are like that
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: normally you start K3B and hit "burn image", that and hitting ok is all it would need generally
<reddwolf78> ok
<RogueThunder> hey subquantum what was that line again
<RogueThunder> i cant find it heh
<reddwolf78> but the geexbox is a live image i need on my linux so i can dj how is the live image going to help me when i need the web browser to get request from pple
<acidx> hellllo?
<Larynx> y0y0
<ryanakca> how do you record your desktop? like into a movie
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: if i follow correctly you already have linux((k)ubuntu?) installed and now you want extra software on your disk?
<reddwolf78> sort of
* Martijn81 is sleepy, sorry reddwolf78
<RogueThunder> Subquantum?
<reddwolf78> i need a media format that i can dj from like sam cast or icecast but shout cast works too
<reddwolf78> and there are few mediaplayers that can do it
* RogueThunder sighs
<ravenous> have you tried the xmms plugin
<RogueThunder> O.o
<RogueThunder> hello subquantum
<RogueThunder> having some... connection issues? lol
<Martijn81> reddwolf78:  ah, well you'll not need the geebox cd then, just software from the repository or from the websites that deliver the software. Though i am not into the building service thing yet, maybe someone else can help you with that
<InuDuelist> Haha!
<InuDuelist> Homework! I've conquered you once more!
<reddwolf78> ok
<InuDuelist> That's how good I am.
<InuDuelist> I got two people gone.
<InuDuelist> With my mad-homework-squicked squittles.
<reddwolf78> do you know of someone that could help me or a better way i can say what i want to do
<reddwolf78> to get the right kind of help
<ravenous> reddwolf78: there are a a bunch of icecast stuff right in the repositories if you have universe/multiverse enabled
* dr_willis dosent even know what the question was. :)
<RogueThunder> ...
<RogueThunder> Subquantum? you there?
<charims> Hey everyone, i still have a sound problem, and Gaim makes sounds, but nothing else, or not that i know of. Also whenever i try to play an mp3 or something, the program freezes, or breaks the sound system so the sound goes away till i reboot or it does both. I have an Nvidia CK8 using Alsa Snd-Intel8x0. Please help
<reddwolf78> i have some things for universe/multiverse enabled but i'm not sure what to look for in the respositories
<ravenous> try liveice, the description says 'live audio streaming application', sudo apt-get install liveice .. or open synaptic/adept and search for 'icecast'
<charims> kk, ty
<gotmilk> hey i can get net access, but when i try to get updates through adept its never able to download anythinhg
<acidx> hey where can i get some support please?
<charims> maybe your repositories are messed up,try enabling them
<gotmilk> ive done that already
<charims> sorry, out of suggestions then
<gotmilk> lol thanks :)
<reddwolf78> <ravenous> it says it got the files and instaled them but how do i know if witch program to go into
<reddwolf78> to make use of them
<charims> yeah, noobs normally don't have much for suggestions
<ravenous> reddwolf78: if its not in your menu then open a terminal and type the name of the program, 'liveice', or whatever the name is
<ravenous> or hit alt+f2 and type it in
<acidx> hey ??
<reddwolf78> 6238:Error: Line In mode *and* no soundcard??????? Eeejit! i get this message
<digivore> is there a specific name for programs like 'adept' and 'synaptic'?
<ravenous> package managers
<digivore> ok
<Jucato> more specifically Package Manager GUI frontends...
<charims> 10694:Error: Line In mode *and* no soundcard??????? Eeejit!
<charims> same here
<reddwolf78> i have a sound card
<charims> me too, and its listed....
<charims> ummmm??
<charims> sum1, please help
<charims> charims@Kubby:~/Desktop$ liveice
<charims> playlist
<charims>  10963:Error: Line In mode *and* no soundcard??????? Eeejit!
<RogueThunder> Well
<ravenous> man liveice, or liveice -h, or look it up in the forums
<RogueThunder> since subquantum vanished... anyone fermilar with getting wireless cards to work? i could relay use some help XD...
<Martijn81> charims: maybe the tool need configuration first, not sure
<arejaytee> which archives should i use?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: Look there. :)
<RogueThunder> yeah... tried that stuf
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh.
<RogueThunder> and more
<arejaytee> !archives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charims> kk, will try
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: What chipset, and what exactly have you done?
<RogueThunder> its a prism54 ive determined, wusb54g linsys card
<RogueThunder> and... ive done more than i can easily type
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<RogueThunder> the most notible things ive done, are try installing ndiswrapper and a driver through that...
<RogueThunder> and nothing changed
<arejaytee> hrmm wierd , wont let me drag windows onto the other desktops either
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: When you ran ndiswrapper -l does it show everything working?
<RogueThunder> not now, but thats because a few min ago i removed it from ndiswrapper
<RogueThunder> prism54 has a native driver theoreticlay
<CheeseBurgerMan> So does my bcm4318, but the firmware isn't included.
<RogueThunder> mmm?
<RogueThunder> why would the firmware be needed?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think that was the reason nothing worked. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> All I really know is that it didn't work, I somehow disabled the driver, used ndiswrapper, and it worked. ;)
<RogueThunder> my windows driver, is firmware free too impretty sure
<RogueThunder> which, is what ndiswrapper uses so
<RogueThunder> but yeah
<RogueThunder> so... your about as clueless but slightly luckier than i am eh?
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: Pretty much. ;)
<RogueThunder> I did have ndiswrapper installed with the right driver... but i didnt disable anything elce
<RogueThunder> nor would i have a clue how to
<RogueThunder> well
<RogueThunder> i tried someones blacklist thingy found on the forum
<RogueThunder> but that just made it not show up at all
<RogueThunder> which... was supposedly for the exact same card... but *shrug
<CheeseBurgerMan> It didn't show up where?
<RogueThunder> anywhere.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not even lspci? :o
<RogueThunder> uh
<RogueThunder> its usb...
<RogueThunder> of course its not in lspci :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh.
<RogueThunder> *laughs*
* CheeseBurgerMan blushes
<RogueThunder> i dont think i checekd... i foget the command but the usb version of that command
<RogueThunder> it probly was there
* CheeseBurgerMan doesn't know it.
<RogueThunder> ive typed it 5 times
<RogueThunder> i still cant remember it
<RogueThunder> none of those times were during that attempt
<arejaytee> i can browse to the the archives in konqeuror but cant access with apt-get or adept? wtf
<Jucato> arejaytee: archives, as in .tar.gz right?
<arejaytee> can someone paste thier working sources.list?
<arejaytee> no as in archive.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> oh
<charims> ISOMagic
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arejaytee> thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> arejaytee: If you still care to see it, mine's at http://pastebin.com/779364
<silentj> hello
<silentj> anyone here?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Howdy.
<silentj> hows it goin cheese?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm good, you?
<silentj> good good
<r3volta`daef> hello can some1help me ?
<silentj> playin wit my new shiny ubuntu
<silentj> what you need guy?
<CheeseBurgerMan> r3volta`daef: The problem is?
<silentj> im like a nooob or whatever but maybe i can muster somethin
<r3volta`daef> i cant connect to quakenet  dunno why
<arejaytee> thanks CheeseBurgerMan i will check it ok
<r3volta`daef> i got this error msg
<r3volta`daef> Connection to Server irc.quakenet.org lost: name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect
<r3volta`daef> i am connecting over Konversation client
<RogueThunder> Well, guess ill ask again... anyone comptietent with troubleshooting wireless cards around? i could use some help...
<reddwolf78> <ravenous> i think i found what i was loking for with in amarok i just need to figure out how to set it up
<charims> Yay, installing Kubuntu on another machine!! had to use irqpoll to make the cd mount tho.....
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: I think the command you were searching for it lsusb
<charims> what does IRQPOLL do anyways?
<RogueThunder> eh, not searching for it realy but heh thtas it
<arejaytee> still just sitting on waiting for headers and not moving !!!GRRRR
<CheeseBurgerMan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh wait.
* RogueThunder frowns
<RogueThunder> interesting...
<CheeseBurgerMan> arejaytee: You were the one having problems connecting with apt, right?
<RogueThunder> its id doesnt match the one on the ndiswrapper site fully
<arejaytee> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: That may be why it's not working right. ;)
<Generic> I think I spotted a tiny bug while trying to install libgtk+-2.0
<Generic> http://pastebin.com/779372
<CheeseBurgerMan> arejaytee: I'm not sure what to say. You can connect to it (or that's what you said earlier), but apt's not doing it right.
<RogueThunder> Yeah, except im sure its that model... considering ive used this card in windows many times, and the driver is very spesific.
<Generic> er, libgtk2.0-dev
<richard_> Anyone get Clamav to install properly into 6.06.1?
<Generic> antivirus.....in linux?
<RogueThunder> yes...
<RogueThunder> of course
<CheeseBurgerMan> richard_: sudo apt-get install clamav not working?
<richard_> I've used synaptic and adept and apt-get install and they all say that some dependencies are required. .. .
<richard_> This hasn't happened before on previous installs. ...
<CheeseBurgerMan> What dependencies?
<richard_> Thats what I can't figure out. . . .I've install all of the Clam files and Klamav files that are available for the heck of it and I still get the error message. . ..
<red> anyone have standby or suspend problems with their notebook
<red> ill open it up, and nothing happens, i have to hard power it down and restart
<Generic> richard_, can you pastebin the errors?
<Generic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<charims> : Gaim makes sound, but nothing else :(
* charims frowns
<Generic> so, anyone have any ideas on my issues with installing libgtk2.0-dev?
<Ubuntu_Malay> Assalamualaikum Warahmatullahi Wabarakaatuh
<richard_> The errors aren't any much more than what I've just stated. ...just that dependencies are lacking. ...
<arejaytee> damnit it started to work in adept, but now its stopping at 30%
<Jucato> anyone here using the KDE composite manager (kompmgr)?
<richard_> I took Clamav off the system yesterday. ..because of the frustration
<Generic> richard_, from what I've read, you're describing your problem veerrry vaguely
<Generic> if you can pastebin the error message, that would help a lot more
<Ubuntu_Malay> Is GNOME difference then KDE?
<Jucato> yes
<Generic> Ubuntu_Malay, yes
<richard_> I know that's the problem the  error message was vague. . ..
<Generic> !gnome > Ubuntu_Malay
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ubuntu_Malay: Yes. install them both, and find out which you like better. :)
<richard_> I'll reinstall it now and come back and post again. ...
<Ubuntu_Malay> OIC
<red> how do i find out which version of KDE i have, because im having problems installing themes
<CheeseBurgerMan> kded --version
<ravenous> or in any program under help, 'about kde'
<red> okay well the themes i got off of kde-look.org dont work
<red> or i have yet to get one to work
<Ubuntu_Malay> I'm new to Linux and too young (19). How can I do to improve it?
<charims> Linux is Awesome
<charims> especially Kubuntu
<aaron> I'm having an issue with my Dapper router/server machine.  It provides DNS and DHCP via dnsmasq, and NAT via Guidedog.  When any of the machines on the internal network run Bittorrent, somewhere within 5 minutes to 1 hour the machine will lock hard, refusing to come out of screensaver.  The ram checks good in memtest...anyone have experience with this issue?
<aaron> I can't seem to find any reference to the problem in the kernel logs, either.
<charims> why does kaffeine say its muted? I can't get any sound from any program other than Gaim
<CheeseBurgerMan> charims: because it's muted?
<charims> well, i can't unmute it
<RogueThunder> Well aaron, i seem to recall there being a problem with the screensaver in dapper
<charims> its stuck on mute, and grayed out
<RogueThunder> you might check teh known gliches isting
<charims> and freezes when i try to play sometihng
<charims> just like amarok
<aaron> I suppose it could be an issue with xscreensaver...although the whole machine dies, no network traffic in or out.
<red> what the crap, these thems are drivin me nuts
<red> my kde is 3.5.2
<Generic> charims, change the engine it's using
<archangel_> I need some help
<Jucato> red: what theme are you trying to install?
<red> anyone that i get from kde-look.org under the 3.5 section
<red> thye are *.kth
<red> it says its not valid
<charims> i tried to change to alsa, and it froze
<Jucato> red: how are you trying to install it?
<archangel_> cant get my display to more than 640x480
<archangel_> drivers are installed
<red> using the KDM Theme Manager
<Jucato> red: err.. that's the problem...
<xwolf-> archangel_ how about reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<red> nice
<archangel_> yeah I tried xwolf-
<Jucato> red: .kth files are installed there
<red> i appreciate any help
<tj_> ok i need help plz
<red> how do i go about installing them then
<archangel_> xwolf-: I dont know what the deal is
<xwolf-> archangel_ if that doesnt work, i dont know of any other way.
<Jucato> red: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" (no quotes), then under Appearance, look for Theme Manager
<charims> at Generic Kaffeine Froze
<CheeseBurgerMan> red: Are you running it in Admin mode?
<archangel_> xwolf-: my mom is visiting me and she likes to play the games on my pc, she thought the pc was off and pressed power
<red> yea
<tj_> i downloaded this thing called imvu what do i open it with or what do i do
<red> there is it
<red> i see the ones that i installed now
<charims> at Genereic: It froze when i tried to switch to alsa
<red> how come the other theme manager doesnt work though
<archangel_> xwolf-: when the pc rebooted, I no longer get a high res
<Jucato> red: because it's for  the KDM (Login) Themes
<red> i got ya
<tj_> can somebody plz plz help
<red> i thought something seemed kinda wierd when i was changing the one and nothing was happening
<red> thanks for your help
<xwolf-> archangel_ i have this problem when i start linux with my monitor shut down.. don't know what it is though
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Uh, if you don't know what it is, why did you download it?
<tj_> i do know what it is
<Jucato> red: no problem. just take note that some .kth themes won't work unless you have the needed icons, widget styles, and window decorations installed, too.
<tj_> i dont know how to open it
<xwolf-> tj_ there should be some kind of readme file, dude.
<tj_> its a different kind of chat
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: OK, what is it?
<red> i got ya
<archangel_> xwolf-: it's wierd man, I got the biggest icons in the world
<xwolf-> archangel_ sorry, can't help you
<red> have you ever heard of any problems with notebooks coming out of standby or suspend when you open the lid
<tj_> cheeseburg it s a different kind of chat
<tj_> how do i install it im a noob to linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Uh, I'm not exactly sure. Maybe running ./imvu ?
<tj_> with konsole?
<archangel_> xwolf-: its ok dude. I'm new to linux and dont know any commands. I have two books that takes me forever to find the command I am looking for
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: yes.
<AndrukTatum> hello, my ethernet connection (should be eth0) is not working
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: What kind of file is it?
<archangel_> xwolf-: what is the command that configs xorg
<tj_> .exe
<AndrukTatum> can anybody point me to a website that can help me fix it?  (Ubuntu Dapper)
<tj_> its a setup also
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Uh, is it for Linux?
<Jucato> archangel_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tj_> yah im pretty sure
<archangel_> xwolf-: thats it, thanks man
<Agios> archangel_: kcontrol, peripherals, display   see what you have there
<archangel_> I'll try it again
<soundgate> anybody here using wine?
<tj_> omg im an idiot it doesnt only windows sorry
<tj_> dammit
<archangel_> you mean under hardware? xwolf-
<xwolf-> what?
<xwolf-> archangel_ are you on kde right now?
<tj_> brb
<archangel_> lol sorry
<archangel_> I thought it was you talking
<xwolf-> well, it wasnt :)
<archangel_> I should lean to read
<AndrukTatum> does anybody know how to configure an ethernet card in dapper?  mine went out on me when win...s crashed last time (why am i not surprised).
<archangel_> (and type)
<Eleaf> oo
<soundgate> im trying to install an application with wine. how do I change the destination directory in the install shield wizard?
<archangel_> by the way yes, I am in KDE
<Eleaf> soundgate, the installer will usually ask where you want to install something.
<xwolf-> archangel_ i wasn't talking, but the idea is to either go to a command line and type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (no quotes) or open kcontrol and take a look on the display settings
<Eleaf> I'm not sure if you can control it much past that.  Possibly.
<xwolf-> archangel_ you can open kcontrol by pressing alt+f2 then typing "kcontrol" (no quotes)
<RogueThunder> Well, guess ill ask again... anyone comptietent with troubleshooting wireless cards around? i could use some help...
<soundgate> yah, the default is in c:\Program Files\
<archangel_> ok
<tj_> im downloading a game called toribash this is for linux do i open it with /bin/tar like it says or save to disk
<soundgate> I have to change that, right?
<xwolf-> gotta go now. see you all
<archangel_> my drivers are installed
<archangel_> hardware is nvidea
<archangel_> nvidia
<Languid> konversation users: i just made the switch from x-chat and am wondering if there is an equivalent command for "/mode %n +x" on channel join in konvi
<soundgate> eleaf: the default is in c:\Program Files. I have to change that, right?
<archangel_> hey can I send you the errors that I get?
<Jucato> archangel_: try to put it in pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<archangel_> k
<soundgate> why can't I send messages in other channels? I get the error "cannot send to channel" . I already did register and identify.
<tj_> i downloaded a game for linux do i open it with /bin/tar like it says or do i save to disk
<Jucato> tj_: what file type is it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: opening it with /bin/tar downloads it to a temporary file, then opens it with /bin/tar. Saving it to disk lets you save it somewhere permanately.
<Jucato> soundgate: maybe it's +m (moderated)
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: I personally tend to save to disk.
<tj_> ok ill save to disk
<tj_> + its a .tgz
<soundgate> how do I use that? +m
<CheeseBurgerMan> soundgate: you can't unless you're an OP.
<tj_> now its on my desktop what do i have to do to play it
<Jucato> soundgate: it's a channel setting that only ops can change/set. It means that noone except those voiced (+v) can speak in the channel
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: try either opening it in Ark, or running 'tar zxvf <name of file>'
<soundgate> im just new to irc. so how can I send messages in channels that doesn't allow me to?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, you can't....
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's kinda the point of not allowing you to.
<tj_> i moved the file into ark where do i go from here
<soundgate> yah, but is there a way that I could ask a permission?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Hit the extract button.
<charims> Can some1 help me with ym sound problem, there are too many symptoms to name here, i would like to DCC chat with whoever is going to help me
<tj_> i rxtracted them now...........
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: what files are there?
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22014
<tj_> toribashd-1.97
<tj_> stance
<tj_> init.sta
<tj_> player1.sta
<tj_> player2.staq
<tj_> sta*
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Wait. Pastebin it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> !pastebin.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oops.
<CheeseBurgerMan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tj_> pastebin?
<charims> Will someone please help me with my sound problem in DCC
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh..read what ubotu just said.
<Hawkwind> soundgate: You have to be patient....what channel is it ?
<soundgate> winehq
<Hawkwind> soundgate: It's not moderated at all so you should be able to speak in #WineHQ
<obf213> anyone know how to change tags on m4a files on amarok
<archangel_> Jucato: just is case you didnt get it    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22014
<obf213> i change the extension of th efiles to .mp3 they play but when i change the tag amarok completely f;s the song and play back is insane
<AndrukTatum> obf213: are the files on an ntfs filesystem?
<obf213> they are on my linux
<rOOb> anyone know if or when the new nvidia driver is gonna be build for ubuntu?
<soundgate> hawkwind: I still get the error cannot send to channel..
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Just run 'ls' in the directory the files are in and pastebin the results.
<Hawkwind> soundgate: Part the channel and rejoin it and see if that helps.  What IRC client ?
<obf213> i just have w/e format the linux hdd is i think its
<soundgate> im on gaim
<obf213> it really sucks cuz  the songs just get all screwed up and automatically deleted its wierd
<Hawkwind> soundgate: Try using an actual IRC client like Xchat or irssi
<Agios> rOOb: I just installed it from the one on the nvidia site. <shrug>
<rOOb> im gonna have to do that soon...
<rOOb> i thought they would have it built quick
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Why ?
<Hawkwind> rOOb: What is so important that you have to have the new version ?
<Agios> it's not like the older one is broken
<Hawkwind> rOOb: You aren't using Xorg 7.1
<AndrukTatum> obf213: what do you mean screwed up?  they stop playing?  they play weird?
<AndrukTatum> they make noises they shouldnt?
<rOOb> Hawkwind, well iwant the newest .....
<Hawkwind> rOOb: So it's not that you *need* them
<rOOb> its not a huge deal.......
<obf213> they play wierd
<Hawkwind> rOOb: The new ones give you no added benefit at all over the ones you're using
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Hello? Are you still here?
<rOOb> i WANT them ;D
<obf213> like play back is all of a sudden jhust like strach sounds AndrukTatum
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Having the latest software is not always the best idea
<Hawkwind> rOOb: You should know this from your XGL experiences
<rOOb> hehe
<AndrukTatum> obf213, what version of amarok?
<obf213> let me found out
<obf213> i just tried it again
<obf213> its really effed up
<obf213> it shortens the song to like 3 seconds of a screech and and thats it
<tj_> i accidently posted it as you saying it but do you see it
<tj_> cheeseburg
<RogueThunder> Well, guess ill ask again... anyone comptietent with troubleshooting wireless cards around? i could use some help...
<obf213> AndrukTatum how do i find the version
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: I don't see a link to the pastebin of the files.
<obf213> AndrukTatum 1.3.9
<tj_> how do i do that
<tj_> i typed it all in
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj9991: In pastebin?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maybe you should press the send button.
<tj_> i did
<a|i3N> Hey is there a free graphics editor for kubuntu that's as good as photoshop?
<tj_> i sent it again
<tj_> it says tj needs help[
<archangel_> CheeseBurgerMan: could you look at my errors and tell me what the heck it wrong?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Did you look at the read me?
<tj_> its under recent posts
<tj_> no
<tj_> i will
<tj_> now
<archangel_> CheeseBurgerMan: if you can  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22014
<obf213> ya they need to work on better support for restricted formats.
<CheeseBurgerMan> archangel_: Right, it's opening now.
<obf213> or give an option to convert to different forms
<archangel_> thanks
<tj_> it ssays only to look in start_all.sh for examples of what main servers to run
<AndrukTatum> obj213: okay, well, i too have already had problems with amarok (the database).  i know for a fact that they no longer support 1.3.9, but i would try to look online for help (Google "amarok, ubuntu, tags, 1.3.9" without the quotes or any combination thereof.  sorry dude
<CheeseBurgerMan> archangel_: Sorry, all I could suggest is to run sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg (which you've probably done)
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj9991: Hmm, try looking in start_all.sh for examples of what main servers to run.
<tj_> k
<AndrukTatum> a|i3N yes
<Agios> archangel_: run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to correct this
<archangel_> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah, those are the errors I get after running it
<archangel_> CheeseBurgerMan: oh ok, I did the sudo thing
<AndrukTatum> a|i3N: its called gimp, i think its located at gimp.org if you want to check it out.  to install it (if it isnt installed automatically), use a gui version of apt-get (synaptic, adept, ...)
<tj_> cheeseburg it gives me like a code can i like copy and paste that to konsole?
<obf213> i was just wondering something
<obf213> why do php's run so much slower on firefox than konqueror
<tj_> cheeseburg it gives me like a code can i like copy and paste that to konsole?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: I dunno. What does it give you?
<tj_> ill do another paste bin
<obf213> for example of certain sites like facebook the status bar will go to 75% then hang, and i have refresh a lot until the page actually shows up but on konquerer it just works
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: OK, please give me the link this time.
<tj_> how
<tj_> do i give you the link
<CheeseBurgerMan> In the recent posts menu, right click on the link to your post, click on copy link, and then paste it in here.
<tj_> k
<Zamboulie> # kubuntu-xgl is the thing right?
* RogueThunder sighs
<RogueThunder> Well, guess ill ask again... anyone comptietent with troubleshooting wireless cards around? i could use some help...
<Zamboulie> #kubuntu-xgl
<StrudelNinja> hey, how do I mount my iPod
<CheeseBurgerMan> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or maybe !mount
<CheeseBurgerMan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<AndrukTatum> RogueThunder: try ndiswrapper, or if you have an atheros chipset, try madwifi
<barros_> hi.. I've just done a big stupid thing here.. accidentaly done a rm -Rf /usr/lib/python-2.4/site-packages... is there any way to recover all packages affected by this rm??
<AndrukTatum> RougueThunder: and those are IRC channels, i forgot to include that
<|Kasatka> How can i view how much space i have left on my hard drive?
<Agios> |Kasatka: df at a command line
<|Kasatka> Agios: Thanks
<barros_> any hints??
<tj_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22016
<tj_> there ya go cheeseburg
<charims> Hi everyone, i just posted my problem on Pastebin, I am having sound issues, please go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22017
* RogueThunder sighs deeply
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<red> anyone with a notebook have problems with the computer coming out of suspend/standby when the lid is opened again, becuase i am
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj9991: That doesn't look like commands to me.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry, tj_
<tj_> i wrote it out
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why not just copy&paste it?
<tj_> you cant copy  + paste anything
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why not?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just open the script in kate.
<tj_> kate? ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, kate. KDE Advanced Text Editor (or something)
<jott_> barros_: you could do something like this: dpkg-query -S "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/*" | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq
<jott_> more s/2.3/2.4/
<RogueThunder> Hey cheeseburgerman, ive determined something incredibly annoying, theres 2 versions of the wusb54g, determined by opening the inf file and taking a look... XD
<Jucato> CheeseBurgerMan: correct :-D
<RogueThunder> it explains so much
<RogueThunder> that is
<RogueThunder> the v1
<barros_> jott_: hmm.. cool...
<Zamboulie> can someone help
<Zamboulie> i'm installing xgl
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Wow, I was just making it up off the top of my head. :o
<Zamboulie> and nobody is in the xgl channel
<barros_> jott_: but, there is a command to reinstall a package?
<Jucato> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: Yay! Hopefully it will work now. :)
<RogueThunder> Yeah... doesnt help with that.
<jott_> barros_: apt-get reinstall `dpkg-query -S "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/*" | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq`  should work ;)
<jott_> did not test it ;)
<barros_> jott_: thanks.. I'll check it out!
<jott_> feel the power of shell ;p
<RogueThunder> Mines the version that ndiswrapper HASNT tested officaly.
<RogueThunder> -.-
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: Test it anway. ;)
<RogueThunder> version of the version... er... @.@
<barros_> jott_: yeah.. I really loves *nix for this reason!!
<RogueThunder> Did, and it doesnt like it :P
<jott_> so again replace 2.3 with 2.4.. what ever ;)
<barros_> jott_: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<charims> anyone able to help me witht htat sound problem?
<jott_> oh aptitude has reinstall ..
<tj_> now i cant copy the link?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Why not?
<tj_> when i right click all it says regarding copying is copy to<home
<Jucato> tj_: Ctrl+C
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dude, open it in Kate, and copy the text in Kate.
<CheeseBurgerMan> not the actual file.
<tj_> i copied it into pastebin from kate
<tj_> then recent posts i right clicked oon and tried to coopy link
<CheeseBurgerMan> Make a new one with that text.
<charims> I guess not...
<Zamboulie_> someone help
<Agios> charims: uname -r and paste result
<Zamboulie_> i'm on kde and i'm installing compiz and it says to install the gnome package
<Zamboulie_> if i select the kde one it says break
<charims> 2.6.15-26-386
<Zamboulie_> should i install the gnome one?
<tj_> nope
<tj_> no workie no
<Agios> there were kernel problems for that chip in 2.6.14
<charims> ok, so what does that mean?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: How is it not working?
<charims> are there still problems with it?
<tj_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22020
<tj_> there we go
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: OK, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Agios> still looking, half of these hits are not in english
<charims> kk ty, sorry about my impatience
<charims> BRB for a bit
<tj_> open mmy game and i dont know how?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, what game is this?
<Jucato> tj_: what's the name of the game again?
<tj_> toribashd
<tj_> its for linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Excuse me while I download and take a look at it.
<tj_> 'since ive extracted the files from it and its on my desktop do i just install it now
<tj_> ok
<Ubuntu_Malay> KO
<barros_> jott_: seems that it is working, with aptitude
<reddwolf78> i need info on the file formats of what music to download or to get my mp3 songs working
<jott_> fine..
<jott_> hmm...
<Agios> charims: Solved - this was due to using MMCONFIG for PCI access mode. Changing to BIOS worked properly. Perusing the changelogs for the kernel showed MMCONFIG issues on some machines, hence the guess
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: You missed the a line in the readme. Try running "./tbd -h"
<Agios> is that applicable to your hardware?
<Jucato> reddwolf78: "libxine-extracodecs" in multiverse
<jott_> barros_: oh i see you may get trouble as dpkg-query -S sometimes gives multiple items in a line
<Jucato> reddwolf78: Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jott_> barros_: ..sec
<barros_> jott_: oh, yes.. I've just seen it..
<tj_> i hope cheeseburger went to toribash.com not toribashd.com
<jott_> barros_: the magic pipe: dpkg-query -S "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/*" | cut -d: -f1 | sed "s/, /\n/g" | sort | uniq | xargs aptitude reinstall
<charims> bak
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Yes, I did.
<tj_> lol go to toribash.com
<Jucato> couldn't download it...
<jott_> hehe man so many nice little tools in one line ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: I did got to toribash.com
<tj_> and..........
<charims> I'm back Agios, and i don't quite understand your last few posts
<CheeseBurgerMan> And downloaded it, and opened the readme, and noticed the one line that you didn't notice.
<tj_> wat was that
<CheeseBurgerMan> ./tbd -h
<tj_> wats that do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Runs the tbd program in the folder.
<tj_> so how do i go about opening this
<CheeseBurgerMan> at least, the help for it.
<barros_> jott_: thanks... I looked at the dpkg output, I got some erros but all packages was reinstalled...
<tj_> i got konsole open
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: open a console in the directory of toribashd, and then run './tbd -h'
<barros_> jott_: I'll take note about this command line, it can be handy when I do stupid things.. :D
<tj_> how do i write this ive never done this b4
<barros_> jott_: thanks a lot.. will reboot now to see if all works fine..
<jott_> barros_: sure do what ever you like ;) best would be to understand it ;)
<barros_> jott_: yeah, I got it..
<barros_> cya!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: OK, the command is in bold. ./tbd -h
<tj_> tj/desktop/toribashd-1.tgz?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Can you manage to type those 7 characters including the space?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No.
<CheeseBurgerMan> The folder, not the .tgz file
<charims> Agios , what did you find>?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's in the folder. Can you navigate to the folder containing the readme?
<reddwolf78> thanks
<tj_> just write./tbd after  where it automatically says tj@tj-desktop:~$
<RogueThunder> *grumbles* Well atleast i know what the differance between my wusb54g and peoples who work well is...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Can you navigate to the folder containing the readme?
<tj_> no i dont know how i suck
<tj_> if i click and drag into konsole will it translate it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Probably. I've never actually tried that.
<tj_> it worked now what
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: When the menu comes up, click on 'cd'
<Agios> charims: what app are you using to play mp3's?
<tj_> actually it didnt work once i cliked enbter
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Where is the folder on your computer?
<charims> I tried MPG123, Kaffeine and Amarok, all either froze or broke the sound system
<tj_> desktop
<Agios> charims: I'm beginning to think you have a codec problem, not a sound problem
<charims> are u sure, i used Automatix and got the codecs
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try running cd ~/Desktop/toribashd-1.97
<Jucato> charims: are you trying to play MP3's?
<charims> yes, but other sounds don't work also
<Jucato> even system notifications/sounds?
<charims> no system notifications wrok
<tj_> wat do i write run cd/desktop/toribashd-1.97
<charims> but Gaim makes sounds!
<charims> hehe
<Jucato> hm...
<Agios> no I'm not sure. How would I be sure?
<Jucato> can you please check if "libxine-extracodecs" is installed?
<charims> kk
<Agios> and gstreamer stuff
<archangel_> hey if my display is screwed up can I restore a previous 'working' kernal and make it work?
<Jucato> no need for the gstreamer stuff, though...
<tj_> permission denied
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: to do the cd?
<charims> yes, libxine-extracodecs is installed
<tj_> tj@tj-desktop:~$ cd '/home/tj/Desktop'tj@tj-desktop:~$ cd '/home/tj/Desktop'
<RogueThunder> Well, guess ill ask again... anyone comptietent with troubleshooting wireless cards around? i could use some help...
<tj_> denied
<tj_> then tj@tj-desktop:~/Desktop$ '/home/tj/Desktop/toribashd-1.97.tgz' denied
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dude.
<archangel_> when I boot I hit tab to boot to another version,working kernal, right?
<charims> umm, there are a lot of gstreamer things, many are installed
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you even look at the command I gave you?
<archangel_> or escape?
<tj_> wat was that
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Try running cd ~/Desktop/toribashd-1.97
<tj_> no such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Run ls ~/Desktop
<charims> Agios many Gstreamer things are installed, with a specific package name i could narow it down
<charims> Jucato i do have libxine-extracodecs installed
<Jucato> charims: can you check if Amarok is using the xine engine? (Amarok > Settings > Configure Amarok > Engine)
<tj_> i press enter it gives me a lil m then says command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> What did you run?
<tj_> tj@tj-desktop:~/Desktop$ ^M
<tj_> : command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, and what did I ask you to run?
<Jucato> ...
<charims> At Jucato yes its using Xine
<Jucato> this is getting very confusing...
<tj_>  cd ~/Desktop/toribashd-1.97
<tj_> then just  ~/Desktop
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Run ls ~/Desktop
<Jucato> tj_: you forgot the "cd"
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, the commands in bold.
<charims> Sometihng NEW
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: No, the folder doesn't exist.
<Jucato>  @_@
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: That's why I'm asking him to run ls ;)
<tj_> tj@tj-desktop:~/Desktop$ ^M
<tj_> : command not found
<tj_> tj@tj-desktop:~/Desktop$
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: The commands are in bold.
<Jucato> tj_: "ls"
<charims> I tried playing Welcome by Matthias Ettrich, he said "Hello" twice,, both cut off a bit, then no sound and it froze
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Run ls ~/Desktop
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Please, run what I ask you to run. No more, no less. It will help things to go faster.
<charims> At Jucato I tried playing Welcome by Matthias Ettrich, he said "Hello" twice,, both cut off a bit, then no sound and it froze
<tj_> i coopy and pasted run is desktop right into it
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: No, ^M is not the command I put. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: In Konsole, try using Shift+Insert to paste.
<tj_> no there was a v and command not found
<tj_> 'now*
<charims> At Agios I tried playing Welcome by Matthias Ettrich in Amarok, he said "Hello" twice,, both cut off a bit, then no sound and it froze..
<tj_> shift and insert didnt work either
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Then you didn't have the command in your clipboard.
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: copy the bold command, and then use Shift+Insert to paste it into Konsole.
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Run ls ~/Desktop
<tj_>  Run ls ~/Desktop
<tj_> i did that
<Hawkwind> ls ~/Desktop
<Hawkwind> Leave off the run
<tj_> oh
<RogueThunder> Well, guess ill ask again... anyone comptietent with troubleshooting wireless cards around? i could use some help...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: That's why it's in bold.
<Hawkwind> Time to learn your basic linux commands :P
<Hawkwind> CheeseBurgerMan: It didn't come across in bold though due to +c being set
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: Oh, it shows up as that on my client. ;)
<tj_> it came up toribashd-1.97.tgz in red
<Hawkwind> CheeseBurgerMan: Right, but not to the channel
<tj_> now what
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: OK, run the command in the quotes (but don't include the quotes): 'cd ~/Desktop && tar zxvf toribashd-1.97.tgz'
<tj_> even cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes.
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: cd changes the directory.
<pierreth> is it possible to watch a dvd with VLC?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: In this case, I'm navigating Konsole to your Desktop, and extracting toribasd-1.97.tgz.
<tj_> ok now.....
<tj_> its workin so far
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: OK, run the command in the quotes (but don't include the quotes): 'cd toribashd-1.97'
<tj_> ok now
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Run the command in the quotes (but don't include the quotes): './tbd -h'
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: That's all the help I can give you, as I've never used the program, and don't really want to.
<tj_> but now what
<tj_> can i like install it now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: It's already installed. All you need to do it extract the archive.
<tj_> ohhhhhh i see thanks
<tj_> sorry i took up alot of your time but i appreciate it
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: For help on how to use the program, go to irc://irc.quakenet.org/#toribash or http://www.toribash.com/forum/index.php?topic=56.0 or http://www.toribash.com/forum/index.php?topic=44.0
<tj_> wait how do i extact the archive
<tj_> hello? how do i extract the archive
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: You already did.
<tj_> ok which file in the folder do i pick
<CheeseBurgerMan> for what?
<charims> Jucato are you there
<charims> ?
<tj_> toribshd-1.97
<tj_> choices are
<EmergeTW> How do I go about recompiling a program to add support for something (eg amarok to support libvisual) in Kubuntu? ( I am used to portage doing all this for me )
<charims> or Agios for that matter
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: What are you trying to do?
<EmergeTW> Is there a way to specify flags and have the package manager build from the package source?
<tj_> autosave,stance,read me,start all .sh, and tbd
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: What are you trying to do?
<tj_> im tryin to play the game now
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: Did you look at the manual or FAQ I linked to?
<tj_> i looked at the first one ill check um again
<tj_> but they tell you which file plays it
<charims> PLEASE help me sum1 with my sound problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22022
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: If they tell you, why arey ou asking me? ;)
<tj_> they dont
<tj_> they tell me how to play
<tj_> i need to no how to get it open to play it
<Jucato> charims: sorry about that, went AFK.... unfortunately, I don't know how I could help.
<Jucato> you could probably try the forums
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<charims> haha, tried ubuntu(no replies since yesterday) , i will try kubuntu.. thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> EmergeTW: Looked at apt-build?
<EmergeTW> CheeseBurgerMan: not yet :)
<tj_> cheeseburg how do i open it to play it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> tj_: I don't know. I've never bothered with this game. Try running ./tbd and see what happens
<charims> oh, Jucato, btw, did you hear how i got amaraok to play something before it froze
<tj_> ok
<Jucato> no...
<tj_> la8er
<digivore> can anyone recommend a package installer, other than adept?
<Jucato> digivore: Synaptic
<arejaytee> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<arejaytee> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> digivore: apt-get, synaptic, aptitude
<digivore> is there a newer one?
<Jucato> digivore: what do you mean by "newer"?
<digivore> i installed one week ago, but have since reinstalled kubuntu and can't remember it
<digivore> but it i liked it
<Jucato> KPackage, SMART PM?
<digivore> maybe not newer  but someone in the channel was talking about it..
<Jucato> probably SMART Package Manager, then
<arejaytee> grr why wont updates work i cant get adept or ap-get to install anything
<digivore> the website lhad instructions on how to edit the repository server list...
<arejaytee> i get the error above when i try to run ap-get update
<CheeseBurgerMan> arejaytee: run it with sudo
<Jucato> arejaytee: "sudo apt-get update"
<arejaytee> alreayd ran sudo so its remembering my pass
<Jucato> digivore: which website?
<CheeseBurgerMan> arejaytee: Are you running adept, or another package manager?
<Jucato> arejaytee: but you still need to include "sudo" even if it remembered your password
<junkphreak> sounds like another one is open
<RogueThunder> hey cheeseurger, something i bet you know, whats the command to get your kernel verison, im just double checking
<digivore> jucato: the website for the program, can't remember the name of it.
<junkphreak> uname -a
<CheeseBurgerMan> RogueThunder: uname -r
<arejaytee> same error as before
<CheeseBurgerMan> -a also works. ;)
<RogueThunder> yayz ^.^
<junkphreak> :}
<RogueThunder> exactly what methoughts it was
<Jucato> hm.. the only GUI package managers I know of are Adept, Synaptic, KPackage, Kynaptic, and SMART
<RogueThunder> the kernel that is
<RogueThunder> lol
<Jucato> arejaytee: try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> arejaytee: and close Adept if it's open
<CheeseBurgerMan> arejaytee: Is another package manager open?
<digivore> those don't sound familiar, but i'll try them
<charims> Hey, Jucato Did you hear aobut how i got amarok to play for a second before it froze?
<digivore> thanks
<junkphreak> need to find the scriot for sysinfo agian
<Jucato> charims: nope. sorry
<junkphreak> script
<junkphreak> use to have it while back
* Hawkwind Pokes junkphreak just for fun
<Jucato> lol
<junkphreak> hey Hawkwind !
<junkphreak> haha
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: How you been d00d ?
<arejaytee> hrmmm nope
<junkphreak> fine
<junkphreak> just playing on the laptop
<arejaytee> but ive just changed the sources.list again and now its atleast trying
<Jucato> junkphreak: /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/sysinfo <----???
<charims> At jucato I tried playing Welcome by Matthias Ettrich in Amarok, he said "Hello" twice,, both cut off a bit, then no sound and it froze..
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: Kewl.  I left the world of Mandriva about 2 months ago :P
<arejaytee> stoopid thing is it wont do it through apt-get but i can browse the same address in konqeuror
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: After 4 1/2 years and nearly 3 years of being an op of the channel
<junkphreak> me too it pissed me off
<verbose> anyone know a way in bash to generate the numbers 1 through 99
<verbose> i'm trying to save myself some typing
<junkphreak> im liking this kubuntu alot
<Jucato> arejaytee: what mirrors/servers are you using in your sources.list?
<Hawkwind> verbose: Ask the guys in #Bash ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: #Bash or #bash?
<charims> jucato: I tried playing Welcome by Matthias Ettrich in Amarok, he said "Hello" twice,, both cut off a bit, then no sound and it froze..
<junkphreak> i tried unbuntu but like kde to much
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: Same here.  I'll never go back.  Though I do still have SoS which is the largest 3rd party rpm repo for Mandriva.  Gets over 2 million hits a month
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: Both the same, IRC channels aren't case sensitive
<Jucato> charims: I heard you.. but sorry I have no idea... :-(
<RogueThunder> *shudders early 8.5mm matashita drives are evil.
<charims> ok :) ty anyways
<Jucato> Hawkwind: wonder what would happen if you suddenly dropped that...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh, won't happen :P
<Jucato> hehe
<InuDuelist> Mmm.
<Jucato> I'll probably try out Mandriva again... sometime...
<InuDuelist> Back, all.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: But I'm expanding it.  I do have an E17 Ubuntu repo there too now and will be expanding it even more soon enough
<InuDuelist> Hey, Jucato's here.
<Jucato> Hawkwind: Mandriva's #5 in DistroWatch... imagine that....
<Jucato> hi InuDuelist!
<junkphreak> well just about time for bed to bad i cant hit the irc at work i needa jump box  "}
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yep.  I remember when it was #1
* Jucato thinks that must be a looooong time ago...
<charims> Ok everyone, i am going to bed, goodnight, and thankyou all for your help
<InuDuelist> Aw.
<Jucato> good night charims! hope your problem would be solved in the morning
<InuDuelist> intelikey isn't here.
<RogueThunder> *chuckles* The old mandrake days.
<charims> me too ;)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Wasn't all that long ago.  It dropped quickly from #1 to #3 then to #4 and now 5
<InuDuelist> Good night, charims.
<RogueThunder> *pets his poor 8.2 mandrake disks, may they rip*
<junkphreak> need to find a site that i can hit this web irc :}
<charims> ill probably be back tomorrw ;) hehe
<Jucato> Hawkwind: didn't it go below #5 or #10 before going back up to #5?
<Hawkwind> InuDuelist: We don't need him :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Not that I know of.  I think 5 possibly 6 is the lowest I've ever seen it.  I keep a close eye on it since SoS is linked on distrowatch.com too :P
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> Mandriva: the Linux distro with a sharp-beak scary penguin...
<Jucato> :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: SoS is big.....I've put a lot of work into it.  rpm.pbone.net mirrors all of my files
<InuDuelist> Mm.
<Hawkwind> As do other sites and it's linked on thousands and thousands of sites across the internet.
<InuDuelist> Hawkwind: I wanted to tell him that I finished my Amarok library.
<InuDuelist> It took me hours, but I did it.
<InuDuelist> Even the albums.
<InuDuelist> Those took the majority of the work.
<Jucato> Amarok library???
<InuDuelist> All I have left is lyrics.
<InuDuelist> Yes.
<InuDuelist> I was transfering my songs from Windows to Linux.
<InuDuelist> then I imported them.
<Jucato> aah
<InuDuelist> Then I named them accordingly.
<Jucato> Amarok collection...
<InuDuelist> Then I fixed the albums.
<junkphreak> ok im out later hawkwind!
<InuDuelist> It's known as Library. Amarok weirded out on that one.
<Jucato> iTunes library, Amarok collections....
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: Later d00d, good to see ya
<driz> hey word
<driz> nice name
<driz> or SN
<word> hey
<word> thanks
<word> yah i use it on a lot of things...sometimes it's taken so i use wordlet
<word> luckily i got it on freenode before anyone else mwahaha
<Jucato> I wonder how many times I'll be notified if I changed my nick to "a" or "i"?
<InuDuelist> Jucato, it's known as Library everywhere else.
<Jucato> so Amarok is unique...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Or 'The'
<Jucato> Hawkwind: yeah
<driz> I tried to get my name but for some reason I can't
<driz> where do i register it
<driz> ?
<Hawkwind> !register > driz
<Jucato> but tell me InuDuelist, which is more... logical (for lack of a better term...) ? A "library" of songs/music/mp3, or a "collection" of songs/music/mp3?
<ubuntu> this live cd is pretty cool
<InuDuelist> Jucato: Library.
<Jucato> really?
<driz> ubuntu install
<InuDuelist> ubuntu: Try installing it. :P
<driz> or dualboot
<visita> Hi
<visita> I'm new
<ubuntu> i'm running slackware primarily, just wanted to see what all the fuss was about
<RogueThunder> ugh... whats the create folder command line?
<Jucato> err... gotta go for now...
<visita> and my english is not well
<driz> ooouch visita so close to bista
<ubuntu> though it's pretty nice...
<Hawkwind> RogueThunder: mkdir
<driz> vista*
<visita> somebody talk to spanish
<visita> ??
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<visita> thanks
<Hawkwind> visita: You're welcome
<Hawkwind> Or as they say in your language, denada :P
<visita> perharps is god stay here for my english I think
<visita> but is my first time in KDE
<visita> I have KDE and GNOME
<Hawkwind> visita: You can be in both channels if you want, or more than 2 even
<visita> 0k
<visita> I'm lost
<arejaytee> hrmm how do i set it so i can just drag windows onto other desktops?
<arejaytee> not letting me do it now
<visita> Ubuntu
<visita> Linux
<visita> 0k
<InuDuelist> It sucks being a realist.
<InuDuelist> Nobody likes you.
<visita> I will go to ubuntu-es bye and thanks for all
<InuDuelist> Not only that, but everyone always has to try to act like they're right, and you're wrong.
<InuDuelist> Even though they're definitely the wrong ones.
<pierreth> how can i play a dvd?
<InuDuelist> Drive to the nearest Texico station.
<InuDuelist> Stick it in the DVD drive, maybe.
<RogueThunder> lol
<RogueThunder> now now
<pierreth> ok, then...
<RogueThunder> sometimes linux can be a bit more arugmentive than that.
<Hawkwind> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<RogueThunder> :P
<pierreth> because no application wants to play the dvd
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Read what ubotu just said
<pierreth> but i already installed everything!
<visita> If I close this program. I will be not conected????
<pierreth> ubotu: the first url does not work
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (dapper), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<RogueThunder> ubotu is just a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is just a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RogueThunder> XD
<RogueThunder> it isnta  perosn
<RogueThunder> it responds to a few set keywords
<reddwolf78> can i get some one to help find the respitories for alsaplayer or at lest tell me were i can find them
<Usager> hello
<arejaytee> damnit know its stop working again
<arejaytee> sits at waiting for headers when trying to download updates
<John-Z> Hey guys
<John-Z> I'm trying to install bitlbee using apt-get and its asking for the cdrom.
<MarielaQu> hello everyone
<MarielaQu> I need help with my netwroking cards
<John-Z> Apparently the 6.06 cd I burned isnt labeled exactly the same as the one I used to install, so it doesnt like it.
<John-Z> How can I get around this?
<RogueThunder> Well, guess ill ask again... anyone comptietent with troubleshooting wireless cards around? i could use some help...
<MarielaQu> I've unplugged my wireless card, Kubuntu didn't find any card, but once I replugged it, it still didn't find anything
<arejaytee> uncomment the line out of etc/apt/sources.list and it will use the net
<RogueThunder> heh
<RogueThunder> ive been hanging out for a few hours trying to get wlan help...
<reddwolf78> Can some please help me out i'm trying to find the respitories for a alsaplayer and i'm not sure how to find them i know this is not a package that is already in linux but i'm working on a compile and need the respitories to finish up?
<arejaytee> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arejaytee> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<arejaytee> when tyring to run apt-get update, but no managers are open and niether is sources.list
<digivore> What is the file that the Repository lists are stored in?
<fdoving> digivore: /etc/apt/sources.list
<digivore> thankx
<fdoving> arejaytee: run this command from konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'
<fdoving> reddwolf78: try to find alsaplayer with the help of http://packages.ubuntu.com
<arejaytee> thanks fdoving it works if i leave it for awhile
<digivore> is thre a program that will install things like google earth and Nvidia Drivers?
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<fdoving> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<arejaytee> but now its not connecting to the us.archive starting to shit me lol
<reddwolf78> i have the alsaplayer package that i downloaded and i need the respitories to go with it
<fdoving> digivore: both are marked with 'Use at own risk'.
<arejaytee> dumb question how i mov forward a folder in terminal
<arejaytee> dir
<arejaytee> lol wrong window
<fdoving> reddwolf78: like this?: deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper universe
<InuDuelist> Gr.
<RogueThunder> i ask one last time, is there anyone fermilar with troubleshooting wlan cards preticulary prism54 ones around that might be willing to please help me...
<InuDuelist> Sleep is almost upon me, and such.
<fdoving> arejaytee: move a folder? 'mv oldpos new/pos/'
<InuDuelist> familiar*
<arejaytee> move into :?
<fdoving> RogueThunder: sorry, no time, have to go to work.
<RogueThunder> ah
<RogueThunder> would there be a time you are?
<fdoving> arejaytee: depends on where you wan tto move it. 'mv old new'
<RogueThunder> so i can... show up when soemone actualy has a clue
<digivore> fdoving:  thanks,   will automatix really mess things up?
<arejaytee> ie cd in dos lol
<arejaytee> cd desktop
<fdoving> RogueThunder: i recommend comming back in ~8-10 hours.
<Netslayer> when i goto desktop configuration and drag past 1 desktop (ie to 4), click save it wont do anything and wont save my settings
<Netslayer> any ideas?
<reddwolf78> i still a littile confused
<RogueThunder> 6amish my time... right...
<fdoving> digivore: probably not, but it can, as it is not very failureproof designed.
<RogueThunder> well! shal do
<reddwolf78> how do i know i have the right one then
<RogueThunder> lol
<Zamboulie> can someone help me with xgl?
<fdoving> Zamboulie: i recommend #ubuntu-xgl to meet the xgl-wizards.
<fdoving> now i really have to go to work. bye all.
<Zamboulie> there's nobody in there
<fdoving> ok, then wait.
<fdoving> i'm not here either.
<Zamboulie> oh wait
<fdoving> i'm on my way to work.
<Zamboulie> k thx
<fdoving> bye.
<InuDuelist> Zeeky Boogy Doog.
<poseidon> How can I get a scanner working?
<InuDuelist> Feh, I can't compile again.
<poseidon> It's an HP all-in-one
<InuDuelist> What's with (K)Ubuntu always giving me this problem?
<unix_infidel> InuDuelist: what do you mean yo ucant compile.
<InuDuelist> unix_infidel: During configuration, it keeps giving me an error about my C Compiler not working.
<unix_infidel> InuDuelist: pastebin the erorr.
<unix_infidel> error*
<intelikey> who,dat
<unix_infidel> who dat foo?
* unix_infidel breaks it down...1998 style.
<InuDuelist> "pastebin"?
<unix_infidel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> i can't find a game worth playing in the repos...
<intelikey> don't want a 3d killing spree
<InuDuelist> Why would I waste my time with that?
<InuDuelist> It's two lines.
<InuDuelist> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<InuDuelist> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<intelikey> anything trun based that is worth looking at ?
<InuDuelist> intelikey!
<intelikey> InuDuelist install  build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> How did I forget to install that?
<intelikey> beets me.
<InuDuelist> Remind me never to reinstall Linux.
<InuDuelist> Ever.
<intelikey> or restart it.
<unix_infidel> Yea, Linux sucks, computers suck.
* unix_infidel hands InuDuelist a legal pad and a calligraphy pen.
<intelikey> you wish
<Hawkwind> Yet another troll!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<intelikey> Hawkwind i am not!
<intelikey> :)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<InuDuelist> Remind me never to reinstall or restart Linux.
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Remind me, already.
<InuDuelist> Fine then.
<intelikey> InuDuelist i think you should reload twice a week whether it needs it or not...
<arejaytee> where is konqueror installed to by default?
<intelikey>  /usr*
<InuDuelist> intelikey, don't worry.
<InuDuelist> I do.
<InuDuelist> Usually.
<intelikey> lol
<InuDuelist> I haven't rebooted since...
<InuDuelist> I logged in here.
<InuDuelist> Let's see how long ago that was.
<intelikey> i have done that.
<InuDuelist> [21:38:36]  [Whois]  InuDuelist has been online since 08/27/2006 05:01:15 PM.
<InuDuelist> Wow.
<InuDuelist> It's only been two days.
<InuDuelist> Now I know why my Windows dies monthly.
<intelikey> arejaytee  do dpkg -L konqueror
<arejaytee> thanks intelikey
<InuDuelist> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,2009420,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03119TX1K0000594
<intelikey> arejaytee if you are only looking for the binarry   which konqueror
<InuDuelist> Gosh, it's one package after another.
<arejaytee> trying to find plugins dir so i can install flash
<InuDuelist> Uh oh...
<InuDuelist> "Users who plan to upgrade their PC with more system memory could see some steep price increases over the next few weeks. The DRAMExchange, which monitors semiconductor spot trading prices, said that DDR prices have not only stabilized, but memory chips cost up to 20% more than earlier this year."
<intelikey> some where in /usr/share i'd guess.
<InuDuelist> http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/29/ddr_memory_price_trends/
<unix_infidel> InuDuelist: so a good time to buy cheap dimms over the weekend :P
<intelikey> i don't plan on buying any hardware.   ever.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: so a good time to stock up on paper and pens?
<ironfroggy> anyone know of an IRC client that has a nice interface (not console) but actually uses irssi or something internally?
<intelikey> ironfroggy xchat is about as close as you get to that
<intelikey> short answer  no.
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: there's konversation which is really popular. or you can try xchat which is also great.
<unix_infidel> irssi has been my client of choice for the past 6 months.
<InuDuelist> unix_infidel: If only I wasn't poor on money this month.
<ironfroggy> im very specifically looking for a GUI-based IRC client which is actually looking at a terminal of irssi or some other console based client and basically wrapping it in a nice GUI.
<InuDuelist> ironfroggy: I recommend Konversation.
<InuDuelist> Closest thing to mIRC you can get.
<InuDuelist> Hm.
<intelikey> short answer  no.
<ironfroggy> i want to find such a thing to adapt for a project, rather than start from scratch.
<intelikey> too bad
<unix_infidel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IRC_clients
<ironfroggy> the end result is that i want the console client to run nohup on my server, and for the client to ssh in and connect to it via screen, so that i can use a nice irc client on my laptop without loosing the connection when it sleeps.
<ironfroggy> and then move to the desktop without loosing the connection either.
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: i'm not quite sure why irssi cant handle what you want.
<unix_infidel> other than the gui end.
<intelikey> or bx or epic for that matter
<ironfroggy> the gui end is the piece thats missing from just running irssi on a remote box, which i already do.
<intelikey> bx has a gui
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: check out the link i posted, start there..
<ironfroggy> but i want a nice gui instead of chatting through ssh and screen
<intelikey> you wouldn't like it though
<ironfroggy> what is bx? just another kde/gnome irc client?
<unix_infidel> i think he means bitchx
<ironfroggy> ah. right. i could use it just the same as irssi, but it doesnt change the root of the problem.
<intelikey> gui's are over rated
<intelikey> that's the root of the problem
<intelikey> :)
<ironfroggy> lets not get into that debate.
<InuDuelist> intelikey, GUIs are good.
<InuDuelist> For most people.
<InuDuelist> I for one, would never use Linux if it only offered me a terminal.
<unix_infidel> InuDuelist: lol, some people just use X to spawn $TERMs
<CVirus> yet another g33k
<InuDuelist> What you said just flew across my mind.
<unix_infidel> yea, that happens when i'm in #python :P
<intelikey> and over rated when it comes to irc   what do you get with a gui?   a fanvy frame around the scrolling text !!!  big woopeedoo...  same text. fonts are scalable without a gui.... so  like i said,  gui's are over rated as far as irc goes    and in general imo.
<CVirus> intelikey: woah .. irc'ing is all what you do on this machine !
<ironfroggy> people who keep saying a gui is overrated dont get the bigger picture or the future that isnt possible with text.
<CVirus> ironfroggy: totally agreed
<intelikey> CVirus no. is it all you do ?
<unix_infidel> Like i said, you've gotten your suggestions, anyone who knows what you're looking for has given their two cents.
<CVirus> intelikey: nah
<unix_infidel> check the wikipedia link for a comprehensive list.  do your worst there.
<zonk> Hello, I have a problem with installing the 6.06.1 alternate cd for i386. It always crashes during the packet installation when trying to configure xserver.org or -org or whatever. Anyone any idea?
<InuDuelist> Mmm.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: I forgot to mention.
<InuDuelist> I finally finished my Library.
<intelikey> but the subject at hand was  irc clients and the gui   so i was trying not to break out of topic there.
<InuDuelist> Actually, I still have to get lyrics, but I'm pretty much done.
<InuDuelist> And I'm off to sleep.
<InuDuelist> Good night, all.
<intelikey> InuDuelist glad for ya.
<intelikey> :)
<InuDuelist> Mmm.
<InuDuelist> Sleepy time.
<InuDuelist> G
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> G'night.
<intelikey> shalom
<CVirus> zonk: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<intelikey> probably configures x before installing grub   if i had to guess.....
<intelikey> that's backwards to what it should be,  just for this very reason.
<zonk> well, I guess I would need a console to type that in which seems to not come up during the installation
<denver1> can anyone tell me howto make a bootable cd  using Smart Boot Manager?
<CVirus> zonk: sorry ... I missunderstood your question ..
<intelikey> zonk you say 'it crashes'  can you define that for us ?
<CVirus> the akternate CD is crashing 0.o !
<zonk> crashes means screen goes blank and comes back with random pattern while computer stops responding
<denver1> can anyone tell me howto make a bootable cd  using Smart Boot Manager?
<intelikey> have you tried [alt] +[SysRQ] +r   and then [alt] +[ctrl] +[f#]      # being any of 1-4   to see if it is still responding just not displaying ?
<intelikey> zonk ^
<dennisharrison> hello everyone
<intelikey> that would tell you if the kernel is still doing it's thing  or if it's truely 'stopped responding' zonk
<zonk> nope, haven't tried. will try again and see what happens
<dennisharrison> I have a very confusing problem with kernel updating and acpi on an ATI amd 64 chipset, anyone know offhand what im talking about?
<zonk> any idea what I then could do, if it still works?
<intelikey> zonk also you might try server-expert at the install boot prompt  there by circumventing the problem until after the primary installation.
<dennisharrison> whats his problem?
<zonk> server-expert means the server installation?
<intelikey> let it install just the base system and then when you have booted into the installed system do an sudo apt-get *buntu-desktop   to get the rest of the install
<intelikey> zonk yes server install  is gui'less
<zonk> will try, thanks
<intelikey> therefore it wont crash on configuring x  cause x wont be installed yet.
<intelikey> zonk what vidio card do you have btw ?
<intelikey> and monitor ?
<intelikey> cause it's the combonation of the two most likely.   could be just the card....
<dennisharrison> is his system locking at the configuring x?
<intelikey> well he said it crashes    then defined as black screen with blotches of cycodelic paterns.
<zonk> video is onboard intel 82845g/gl... graphics controller and monitor is some dell trinitron
<intelikey> k ty.
<dennisharrison> huh
<dennisharrison> yeah thats weird
<dennisharrison> when he is trying to load live cd?
<zonk> well not quite psycodelic, just blue with two grey little squares mainly
<intelikey> dennisharrison i'v seen it several times.   usually disabling vesa fixes it.
<dennisharrison> what happens if you xrandr -s 640x480 ?
<zonk> nope, almost half way through the installation with the alternate cd
<dennisharrison> ok got ya
<dennisharrison> ok, just curious
<dennisharrison> because I had some funky video problems recently
<dennisharrison> just wondering if he can get into console when it happens
<intelikey> i mentioned that first.  hope he took notes.
<zonk> ok, I will try the other stuff now, have  to reboot for that, see you after that
<dennisharrison> hehe
<dennisharrison> no doubt
<dennisharrison> oh, yeah the reason I came in here
<dennisharrison> uhmm ..
<dennisharrison> yeah thats right
<dennisharrison> I want to align text to path
<dennisharrison> and sad to say most of my graphic experience is with fireworks on windows and mac
<dennisharrison> so, whats a good simple, powerful vector art program for *ubuntu?
<intelikey> idk.
<dennisharrison> me neither ;p
<intelikey> i'm the guy that installs kde gnome blackbox fluxbox icewm fvwm xfce twm and then never starts X    :)
<dennisharrison> hehe
<dennisharrison> but I need to make some logo's
<dennisharrison> and I don't wanna use windows
<dennisharrison> I tried gimp .. but its scary ;p
<dennisharrison> so many freakin buttons I don't know what they are
<intelikey> xpaint or kpaint  or something like that ?
<dennisharrison> ill try
<intelikey> oo might be your answer...   like i said  i don't know   i'm just fishing.
<Kevin> hey can anyone point in the direction it get my kernal to 1000mhz
<intelikey> macabrow looks like a troll setting up to script us   ;/
<dennisharrison> Kevin, What the hell?
<Kevin> no its for my srcds server :(
<dennisharrison> sorry but I don't know what you're talking about Kevin
<Kevin> counter strike
<Kevin> i run a server for the game and it say this
<Kevin> You need to do a custom (re)compile of the linux kernel in order to change kernel interruptability / timer.
<romeo> i need help getting media codecs
<dennisharrison> I don't know Kevin
<dennisharrison> you might want to try the gentoo forums
<dennisharrison> those guys compile their kernels all the time
<Kevin> hmm well thanks anyways
<dennisharrison> up to date on all the build options
<dennisharrison> sorry
<Kevin> you would know were i could locat the file param.h
<intelikey> Kevin iirc the default is 250  and yes i have built a 1000 kernel   grab the source and compile it.   the option is there in  make menuconfig
<Kevin> oh ok
<Kevin> sorry how do i get to menuconfig?
<romeo> i tried instaling easyubuntu but i m a dweeb i keep getting errors
<dennisharrison> yeah use automatix instead romeo
<romeo> look i m new soory automatic?
<intelikey> Kevin you dl the source tarball  unpack it  cd into the source dir that the tarball makes when it unpacks  and  run      make menuconfig    in that dir.
<romeo> automatitix
<romeo> hmm
<dennisharrison> getautomatix.com
<romeo> ok
<romeo> brb i m going to have a look at it
<intelikey> you get a nice curses based menu configuration system for the kernel and you can then spend the next three days configuring and compiling the thing  :)
<intelikey> have fun.
<Kevin> Well that sounds like to much work lol
<intelikey> it is.  but if you want a 1000 horse power kernel that's how you get it.
<romeo> can you give me a link please i can t seem to find it with google
<Kevin> I would like to do it but, at the same time I will endup messing it all up
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ke> Although people recommend not using such scripts, try easyubuntu (or something) instead
<ke> intelikey
<intelikey> Kevin confession.  i had to rebuild three times before i got it woeking right.
<intelikey> ke not my baby
<Kevin> yeah, considing to my knowlage is low on linux I dont think i will attempt it
<_rince_> mrgn
<intelikey> Kevin well it's not likely you'll get the ubuntu team to build a special kernel for you...
<Kevin> They should come out with a kernel for ppl that want that, it would be much easyer
<intelikey> lol
<Kevin> like windows home and windows pro
<Kevin> ubuntu home, ubuntu pro
<kutan> Mmmmm formattylicious.
<intelikey> Kevin isn't that ubuntu and debian you are describing ???
<ubuntu> hola necesito ayuda
<Kevin> Lol i guess so
<romeo> ok weel evryones seems asleep in auto no anwers
<ubuntu> Hi, i-m from mexico i need help of kubuntu
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<intelikey> romeo ^
<intelikey> try that one ?
<dennisharrison> he said he tried that one and it wouldnt work
<Kevin> i have never heard of easyubuntu
<dennisharrison> try http://www.google.com/linux and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ ? ;p
<ubuntu> who speak spanish
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dennisharrison> intelikey, hehe
<ubuntu> no, eske necesito saber algo, tu puedes ayudarme
<dennisharrison> im gonna have to remember that one
<dennisharrison> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> dennisharrison there are factoids on most languages.
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> !ja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mshade> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<dennisharrison> col
<Jucato> ????
<mshade> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dennisharrison> hehe sp
<dennisharrison> well thats a neat feature
<Kevin> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<intelikey> !el
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr   
<intelikey> :)
<Kevin> !gf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin> hmm
<mshade> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mshade> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> !msg-the-bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg-the-bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin> So is there any new cool updates comming out??
<mshade> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Lynoure> Anyway the bot will tell you all those things in a message, too
<mshade> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<dennisharrison> ok, anyone here do vector graphics ?
<intelikey> Kevin i'm about to update my person.    mount -o remount,dream-only /dev/brain /pillow.
<Jucato> it goes like !<query> > nick, like !mp3 > Jucato
<Kevin> LOL
<dennisharrison> I want to find a program that lets me align text to path and is maybe a little more simple then gimp
<Lynoure> Jucato: /msg ubotu foobar   also works
<intelikey> so till the next time we chat.   Shalom Aleichem!
<Jucato> yep yep Lynoure!
<zonk> there we go, installed the server and then tried to get the desktop with sudo apt-get "buntu-desktop
<zonk> then nothing really happened again, any idea what to do?
* rouzic se ha ido
<supernix> well so much for uptime some drunk hit a pole
<kutan> ...How do I use WINE?
<kutan> Anyone?
<unix_infidel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kutan> Ah thanks, I should use ubotu more often >_>
<Tm_T> kutan: or google ;)
<kutan> ...That too...
<Tm_T> hehe
<mx> hello?
<mx> i turned the date back to be on time with my location, and now sudo is bitching about timestamps
* mx thinks he has found an idiocy bug on ubuntu.. but isn't actually making that statement
<mx> be there a workaround?
<Lynoure> mx: yes
<mx> how, may i ask?
<Lynoure> mx: man sudo  and seargh for timestamps
<mx> alright
<Lynoure> if you cannot find it, ask again and I'll malk you through it
<kutan> argh
<kutan> I'm trying to copy files from a DVD I burned to my harddrive... it got to 15% and now it says "stalled"
<mx> guess it isn't idiotic
<kutan> It won't unstall -_-
<mx> disc scratch? just guessing
<Lynoure> mx: Not really, quite sensible
<kutan> I just burned it not even an hour ago, cleaner than a... can't think of anything but it's clean and completely unscathed
<Lynoure> kutan: There is an option for verifying the disk
<Lynoure> kutan: If I remember right it's right in the install menu
<DHGE> kutan: look at your logs in /var/log
<kutan> It's telling me it can't read some of the files
<kutan> and I can't burn the disk again because I was trying to get the stuff I wanted before I formatted to get rid of Windows
<kutan> and I formatted already..
<DHGE> then ...
<kutan> I guess... I'm screwed
<DHGE> some options: try another drive - let yours cool down (next day, moon) - read as root
<feet> hi. i just installed kubuntu-desktop. now i want to get ubuntu-desktop and everything associated with it. but when i do that, only the virtual package goes, nothing else. how can i get rid of GNOME now that ive got kubuntu?
<feet> thanks
<scabootssca> ok how do i run a file from command line? i havnt used linux in a while and i cant remember.
<mx> sca: ./file
<mx> gotta give the directory
<scabootssca> ahh i was forgetting the .
<mx> :p
<scabootssca> thanks
<feet> get rid of*
<mx> no probs
<mx> hehe feet, that looked a little odd at first, i must admit
<feet> lol
<feet> yeah i just noticed :P
<unix_infidel> how can i use export to prompt me to enter a env variable value?
<mx> how did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<feet> apt-get
<mx> ah
<mx> i'm not saying that this won't break your system, cuz i don't know enough to tell, but.. apt-get remove ?
<feet> tried doing apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<feet> only ever gets rid of the virtual package, nothing else
<mx> ah
<mx> hmm
<DHGE> feet: no easy way - U better let it the way it is, unless you want to sort out whats needed or not on your own (MUCH and dangerous work)
<feet> i cant leave it how it is, i need the disk space
<DHGE> apt-get clean
<DHGE> clears cache
<feet> i know
<mx> hmm
<feet> how does that pertain to my problem
<mx> does it output anything if it does anything?
<feet> The following packages will be REMOVED: ubuntu-desktop
<feet> After unpacking 41.0kB disk space will be freed.
<feet> woo hoo, a whole 41 kb, bravo >_>
<mx> heh
<feet> lol
<mx> A meta-package is a package that doesn't contain applications within itself, but simply depends upon particular versions of other packages, so that when it is installed, it drags all of them in too.
<AZ_AS> that reminds me...there a way to clean out the dependencies after trying a program and deciding one doesn't want it?
<scabootssca> mx it says permission denied it's in the home/username directory
<Tm_T> deborphan for example
<mx> hmm.. sudo?
<DHGE> AZ_AS: aptitude should do it - but I do not like the handling of this program (it is also more or less aptitude or else to function properly)
<feet> well i could always get dpkg to list ubuntu-desktop's dependencies, and then do a great big sudo apt-get remove (copy and paste everything here) ?
<feet> =\
<Tm_T> feet: or just remove some crucial package, something like libgnome
<DHGE> scabootssca: chmod +x file (if you own it)
<Tm_T> that'll pull down everything gnome-related, I think
<AZ_AS> I 've been using Adept mostly to install the packages but wondering if the purge function might work for that purpose and delete dependencies or am I wrong in thinking that?
<Tm_T> or most of it
<Tm_T> AZ_AS: purge removes config files
<DHGE> AZ_AS: Ur wrong - purge weeps config-files and stuff like that
<AZ_AS> ok, ty...had been wondering how it differed from remove
<feet> oops
* AZ_AS admits to being an utter n00b ;)
<feet> what was that was just mentioned? libgnome?
<DHGE> AZ_AS: been there ;-)
<Tm_T> feet: something like that
<feet> it isnt there
<feet> hmm
<Tm_T> feet: I didn't say that is there, "something like that" ;)
<AZ_AS> so apitude's my only choice then for something like that?
<feet> well, "something like that" isnt to helpful..
<feet> but ill have a look
<Tm_T> feet: use search
<feet> apt-cache here i come
<Tm_T> hehe
<feet> oh dear lord
<feet> big list
<DHGE> feet: and you NEW KDE stuff! <eg>
<Tm_T> heh
<feet> ima just list everything in ubuntu-desktop with dpkg and do it that way
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<feet> i had kubuntu before, then i wiped it by mistake, and couldnt find kubuntu cd so resigned to using ubuntu one
<Tm_T> feet: apt-cache search gnome | grep lib | grep core
<Tm_T> feet: that might help
<feet> ive already decided lol
<feet> oh wait
<feet> that helped a bit
<Tm_T> soo, I'm not totally useless afterall ;)
<feet> no, my mistake. no entries at all
<feet> lol
<feet> oh wait
<Tm_T> haha
<feet> isnt there a defaultish gnome package?
<feet> like there is kde base
<feet> need to find gnome's one..
<DHGE> feet: I repeat myself: you want to sort out whats needed or not on your own (MUCH and dangerous work)
<feet> ive done it before you know
<feet> just not quite the same way
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> it's adventure ;)
<feet> and i dont want to sort through everything manually, i want to get rid of GNOME and thats final *huff*
<DHGE> feet: repeat again? ;-)
<Tm_T> feet: libgnome32
<feet> lets try that
<feet> nope
<feet> only gets rid of a few
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> feet: libgnome* ? =)
<feet> lol
* Tm_T uses axe
<feet> thats it!
<feet> woo hoo for wildcards
<Tm_T> yeah, brutal
<Tm_T> make sure you don't remove anything you don't have to
<Tm_T> or should
<feet> lol
<feet> its all fine
<Tm_T> hehe
<feet> if it gets rid of things gnome depends on, and gnome wont even be around, no worries
<feet> while im here
<feet> anyone ever seen this message on apt-get before? its bothersome: dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `libieee1284-3' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed
<feet> lol
<kutan> I'm confused
<kutan> I was taking a look at some stuff
<kutan> while I was in the directory on the DVD I have
<kutan> and I did "find"
<kutan> It seems like it sees everything in the DVD but it has a problem copying all of the files
<kutan> Does it seem like there's anything wrong with that?
<hua> can i ask a question,i need help
<kutan> You don't have to ask to ask a question but, don't expect me to help... I fail at linux
<hua> hmmm...
<feet> yea askl away
<feet> what have you to lose :)
<lexinc> must be a long question
<kutan> So.. does anyone have a solution to my problem? >_>;
<lexinc> are you trying to burn a dvd
<kutan> I already burned the DVD
<kutan> 5 actually
<lexinc> it failed to work properly then?
<kutan> Yeah, it seems to be able to read it fine and sees everything on it
<DHGE> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kutan> but when I try to copy the files onto my desktop (etc.) it tells me it can't read it because of an error
<lexinc> try looking on the websites to see if other people got the same error and fixed it
<DHGE> or better: which error - tell us
<lexinc> yeah'
<kutan> hold on, it takes for ever to recognize it has an error
<kutan> cp: reading `WoW-1.12.0-enUS-patch.exe': Input/output error
<LeeJunFan> i/o error would be a corrupt file - bad burn. Did you copy to DVD as files or did you make an iso image?
<kutan> Copied as files
<LeeJunFan> kutan: open konsole and type dmesg you'll probably see an I/O error there.
<Tigerx> hi all
<lexinc> hi
<kutan> woaaah dmesg gives me a bunch of I/O errors
<Tigerx> che si dice?
<LeeJunFan> kutan: yep, bad burn. If you make an iso image first then burn at least you have something to md5sum against.
<Tigerx> 
<kutan> I'm afraid I can't do that...
<kutan> I already formatted... ._.
<lexinc> maybe burn slower
<kutan> >_< That means I just lost 20 gigs worth of files...
<LeeJunFan> kutan: not neccesarily. Unless you get that with every file. Maybe the corruption is just in that one file?
<kutan> I tried 3 or 4 files on the DVD
<kutan> maybe I should try one of the other DVDs I burned
<lexinc> output could get overloaded
<LeeJunFan> kutan: did you burn them from windows or linux?
<Tigerx> bluuuuuuuuuuu baby
<Tigerx> uuuuuuuuuuuuh uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby blu
<kutan> Windows
<kutan> Now I'm tryin to get em on linux
<kutan> -_- the second DVD doesn't even seem to load
<kutan>  /cdrom has nothin in it >_>
<LeeJunFan> kutan: you don't have another computer to try them in do you?
<kutan> ... :(
<LeeJunFan> kutan: maybe if you clean the lense of your DVD drive? q-tip / alcohol
<LeeJunFan> very sparingly with the fluids.
<chris449> hi i'm in a command prompt only situation atm, how do i manually start the network?
<chris449> *eth1
<LeeJunFan> chris449: ifup eth1
<chris449> damn
<LeeJunFan> chris449: if it's been configured before - it will get the configs from /etc/network/interfaces
<chris449> it's already up
<DHGE> chris449: man ifup (might need modules)
<chris449> oops
<chris449> how do i get out of the manual?
<DHGE> q
<chris449> lol
<chris449> thanks
<chris449> i'm new to kubuntu and linux in general and my friend tells me to try xgl, so i look for a guide on the net and follow it, but now it doesn't seem to start xserver
<chris449> i wanted the network support to re-install xserver
<chris449> but to no avail
<LeeJunFan> ugh, installing those puts some other crap on your system too. uninstalling them is a pain.
<chris449> lol i dont' really want to uninstall it
<chris449> but i thought i already had xserver installed?
<LeeJunFan> chris449: it installs modified xserver I think. You get the one from the beerokid repos?
<chris449> yeh
<lexinc> hey new color
<chris449> crap, still can't ping my router
<chris449> hmm
<chris449> it just didnt' like my eth
<chris449> i have dual ethernet and just changed to the other one
<chris449> anyone tried xgl?
<chris449> will apt-get still install a package if the public key is not available? i know i get that warning about not being certified or something
<kutan> Hmmm Can I use windows media player 9 with firefox in linux using WINE?
<LeeJunFan> chris449: I've had it working before. It just wasn't practical for me, not with kde decorations not working.
<LeeJunFan> Using gnome window decorations in KDE is an ugly hack.
<LeeJunFan> chris449: it will ask if you want to proceed.
<chris449> LeeJunFan: i like my kde and i want xgl lol, i guess u can't have everything
<CVirus> kutan: I apologize for this .... but ... WHY THE FUCK do you want to do that ?
<LeeJunFan> chris449: nope, I figured I'd wait until it worked better with KDE. It was okay, but nothing I couldn't live w/o.
<LeeJunFan> kutan: you probably can but if you install the right codecs, kmplayer will do just about every media type in konqueror.
<kutan> Well I feel the same way... kinda... I need in order to watch some videos on a website... if there were an easier way I'd love to know
<LeeJunFan> !restricted > kutan
<CVirus> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> kutan: ^
<chris449> LeeJunFan: i'm having a problem where it won't even get to the login screen coz something's screwed up. i know how to change it bak to normal xserver, but would it be because i'm missing cgwd-themes?
<kOpter> Yello :)
<kOpter> I've got a strange problem: on cold boot, my hardware sometimes doesn't get recognized... So I have no mouse, network or anything...
<kOpter> And the strangest thing is that rebooting solves it 9/10 times...
<LeeJunFan> chris449: no, but you might be able to gather some info from /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/kdm.log
<DHGE> kOpter: get a new battery (2-6 EUR)
<chris449> LeeJunFan: i hate sifting through logs in text mode
<DHGE> chris449: grep EE
<kOpter> DNGE> It's not the BIOS battery..
<chris449> DHGE: what's that?
<DHGE> man grep
<chris449> lol busy atm
* chris449 sifts through log files
<kOpter> DNGE> The BIOS is fine.. the system boots up (IDE etc are detected okay).
<chris449> i got no xserver...
<LeeJunFan> chris449: when in doubt man :) grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rtyurin> hello
<DHGE> kOpter: How old is the mobo?
<chris449> ok
<chris449> i was using vi
<kOpter> DHGE > I't a Pentium 2 GHz.. so probably around 5
<chris449> LeeJunFan: will that tell me all the problems that it's having?
<DHGE> U are lucky - 5 years is a GOOD battery life
<stuart_> rtyurin:hello
<LeeJunFan> chris449: yes, if you understand what it's telling you.
<rtyurin>        kde keyboard tool
<chris449> LeeJunFan: i think "Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found" can only mean one thing
<LeeJunFan> chris449: heh, that pretty much sums it up.
<chris449> LeeJunFan: apt-get install nvidia-glx told me i had the latest version, is there something else i'm missing?
<chris449> LeeJunFan: these drivers keep screwing me over, i get bsod in windows coz of the drivers when playing fear
<LeeJunFan> chris449: the xserver that came with the xgl stuff may have overwritten it.
<chris449> LeeJunFan: i just ran it then
<LeeJunFan> or just won't link to it because it was compiled against wrong X.
<chris449> i don't understand?
<DHGE> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LeeJunFan> chris449: I'm not sure about the nvida stuff but you may have to install by hand - not apt-get
<chris449> LeeJunFan: i don't [i] need[/i]  compiz to run xgl do i?
<kOpter> DHGE > I just don't understand why HD and videocard work perfectly, but network and mouse are just gone
<DHGE> kOpter: Me not either - I had these symptoms several times in the last 20 years - a new battery cured them more than 5 times (different machines)
<elvin> its as if there were pieces of it falling up and towards the left a little bit, but to the right more
<kOpter> DHGE > I think it has a rechargeable battery.. but that can offcourse also be failing...
<kOpter> DHGE > Only problem is now that I'd have to take apart my barebone with 3 HD's + 2 HD Coolers :)
<DHGE> kOpter: RT(F)M of your board - "Only problem is now ..." AAHH now I see ;-)
<DHGE> kOpter: maybe with this machine it's just too COLD on cold boot - your pc loves HEAT  <eg>
<rjb> hi, somthing weird about recent updates - why does adept want to remove kdelibs-bin??
<chris449> LeeJunFan: hey hey!! it's working
<chris449> LeeJunFan: refresh rate is a little slow but it's great!
<kOpter> DHGE > It's kind-of thight in there :)
<DHGE> kOpter: been there - done that ...
<chris449> does anyone know how to up the refresh rate?
<ironfroggy> i configured my cups printer with kprint, and it works from kde apps.but, even tho firefox can see it and says it successfully prints, i never see anything print from it.
<chris449> is there a show desktop shortcut? kinda like the gnome one?
<rjb> i went for the update to kde-3.5.4, and now handling of removable media seems to be broken - is this a known bug?
<D4rkly> hi does anyone know how i can convert mp3 to mp4 ?
<maltaethiron> ok guys, question...
<maltaethiron> it was gonna take forever to download a torrent right?
<maltaethiron> well
<maltaethiron> i right clicked on the torrent like in ktorrent and clicked "manual announce" (just to mess around with things), and then all the sudden..
<maltaethiron> ive got a bunch of seeders and leechers
<maltaethiron> did i do that? or is it a coincedence?
<kutan> Hmmm
<kutan> I try to uhm
<kutan> Install the drivers for my NVIDIA card
<kutan> but it gives me this error
<kutan> ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<kutan>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<kutan>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<CVirus> kutan: sudo apt-get install binutils
<xanax`> hello
<kutan> Yeah heh I just got that, now it gives me another problem
<CVirus> kutan: read those errors messeges before you ask please
<kutan> Alright this one I can't understand though
<kutan> cause I have no idea what it means
<kutan> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<kutan>          installing.
<kutan> ...What's X? -_-
<osh_> kutan: the graphical interface.
<osh_> kutan: the "framework" that kde is built on. sort of.
<AZ_AS> speaking of X, there should be a way to run it or start it up to run an X app when running Kubuntu as a virtual machine?
<kutan> Well how do I get into the konsole without being in X..?
<osh_> kutan: ctrl f1. or ctrl-alt-f1
<|brad|> osh_: X will still be running...
<|brad|> he has to log out
<|brad|> and when he gets to the kdm screen click console login
<|brad|> that will drop you to a console with out X
<kutan> ah okay
<kutan> Hmmm alright so like when I finish installing if it works properly, how am I gonna get outta the console and to the login screen?
<kutan> I'm not too keen on commands >_>
<|brad|> you gonna wanna reboot
<|brad|> you are installing drivers anyways
<kutan> Oh so it'll probably just ask me if I wanna restart right?
<|brad|> heh, no its not windows :)
<|brad|> just type sudo reboot
<kutan> lol okay
<kutan> Thanks
<kutan> brb then
<nagyv_> is here someone who could help me to connect to the net using my mobile phone? (sony-ericsson D750) I have tried with easyconnect, but probably I don't know how pppd works.
<|brad|> good luck to ya
<|brad|> nagyv_: wow its a linux phone?
<nagyv_> |brad|: no, it's a mobile phone :)
<|brad|> i just used kppp to get mine working
<|brad|> and that was a couple of years ago
<|brad|> anyone ever recompiled their kernel on kubuntu?
<redondo81> can you suggest me a good partition editor for kde?
<|brad|> read my last msg in #ubuntu
<redondo81> ok brad , thanks
<z00m> redondo81: qparted ?
<|brad|> redondo81: well thats 2 votes for qtparted :)
<redondo81> ok, I'll tr it
<redondo81> try
<kutan> Funny story, It didn't work.
<kutan> hold on.. gonna get the log
<kutan> somethin about CC error
<|brad|> are you sure you install binutils and all its goodies?
<kutan> Yeah
<|brad|> ok everyone cross your fingers im rebooting a remote system after recompiling the kernel.... hope it works :0
<z00m> |brad|: good luck ;)
<kutan> o_O
<j2daosh> i have 2 windows boxs upstairs... one of those boxes is eviler then the other and i would like to block that computer from being able to get at my shared drive. can i change the workgroup im sharing to and only share with the nice computer, while still being able to network to the other workgroups?
<|brad|> woot! worked
<j2daosh> fabcon1982
<|brad|> j2daosh: there are better ways of doing that
<j2daosh> im sure there are
<AZ_AS> hmm, any ideas on how to run x11 apps when you're running Kubuntu in a virtual machine?
<|brad|> its been a while since ive messed with samba
<j2daosh> me too
<j2daosh> another question, how to i connect to a windows box that needs a password i dont have :P
<|brad|> but what if you change security to user and just not add a samba user for the computer
<j2daosh> that is what it is set as
<|brad|> j2daosh: use the user and pass of the person that is logged in?
<j2daosh> but it shared to entire network
<j2daosh> ill be back on about 30 minutes (have to go to work now)
<|brad|> wish i could irc from work....
<kutan> Screw it... I can't deal with these problems right now D:
<kutan> I think I'm gonna wait until I have an extra computer I can screw around with that I can install kubuntu on
<kutan> See ya all
<calvin> hello, goodmoring
<|brad|> yo yo
<ocjeunesse> salut
<ocjeunesse> je cherche un antivirus sur kubuntu
<Lynoure> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> nas
<osh_> ocjeunesse: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clamav
<ubuntu> hola?
<ocjeunesse>  <osh_>oui je les installer mais je ne sais pas ou il est
<Lynoure> ocjeunesse: There are also commercial ones. Do you want one for a desktop or a server?
<ubuntu> alguien habla espaol?
<Lynoure> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<osh_> ocjeunesse: My school-french isn't good enough to keep conversations on. Please speak english.
<osh_> ocjeunesse: Something here? http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=antivirus
<jorik> how can i get KDE to mount whatever DVD was inserted when i started the computer? i keep all my music on that DVD and i'm getting tired having to go to media:/hda before i can listen to my music :/
<nagyv_> jorik: you can automount whatever you want if you add it to your /etc/fstab file
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: You can put a bash script in ~/.kde/Autostart that mounts the DVD to a certain directory, as well.
<Kr[4] t05> nagyv_: I'm not sure if /etc/fstab is a good idea for removeable media.
<nagyv_> jorik: I would prefer Kr[4] t05's idea :)
<jorik> cool i didnt know about ~/.kde/Autostart ...
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: It's a useful tool. Just paste this into a file in kate.
<jorik> but then i have to repeat it for my sister and my parents aswell, right ? what's the downside of using fstab ?
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: if the DVD isn't in the drive at boot-up, things could get ugly.
<jorik> ah ok
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: ok, scratch that.
<jorik> pretty as a picture ?
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: Hold on a sec...
<|brad|> anyone have sata2 working in (k)ubuntu
<cox377> Hello all
<cox377> some time ago
<cox377> i added folders to my desktop then ran a command that would look to a drive on a remote computer, the script looked something like this
<cox377> mount -t smbfs -o guest //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/share /home/admin/Desktop/xxx
<cox377> but there is a lot of shares, and the only way to renable them on start up is run the command through terminal every time, is there a way to add them into the start up script?
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: "#!/bin/bash" <return> "sudo mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/<disc> <mountpoint>"
<Kr[4] t05> cox377: fstab
<Kr[4] t05> !fstab > cox377
<jorik> Kr[4] t05: but, if that's a bash script i put in Autostart, how will it get my pass from stdin ?
<nagyv_> Kr[4] t05: wouldn't it b better to use pmounter? actually ubuntu uses it too, to outomount everything
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: ?
<Kr[4] t05> nagyv_: Maybe you should handle this?
<Kr[4] t05> I have to get ready for school.
<cox377> is this about my question?
<Kr[4] t05> cox377: Did you read the link ubotu gave you?
<nagyv_> cox377: I jsut get back, it's for jorik
<zarrelli> hi
<jorik> Kr[4] t05: well, it uses sudo ... maybe i can leave it out if i put something in fstab ... wasn't their a "everyone can mount" directive ?
<cox377> there just loading up now
<Kr[4] t05> jorik: Yeah... Specify all of the information with these mount options: "ro,noauto,users
<Kr[4] t05> "
<jorik> thx man !
<nagyv_> jorik: I would put this under Autostart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22035
<jorik> pmount, hmmm ... looks good, i'll try it
<josh__> what was the ommand to change username?
<josh__> "/nick"?
<j2daosh> yep
<cox377> I've looked @ the fstab stuff, so i think i understand that the mount point etc etc, but where does the external share location go?
<denver1> does anyone know how to creat a Smart Boot Manager bootable cd
<tjb> Is kubuntu the same as ubuntu apart from using KDE by default?
<ubuntu> hello people
<Tm_T> tjb: yes, same base
<ubuntu> how do i edit ubuntu
<Tm_T> tjb: difference is in desktop apps and settings
<tjb> okay
<ubuntu> make it cane bill gates
<ubuntu> software
<j2daosh> anyone know where i can get a tutorial on setting up security for samba? i dont wanna share folders with everyone on the network, just my other box needs access to my files. however everything is shared to everyone via samba
<ubuntu>  lol
<tjb> How do (k)ubuntu and mandriva compare?
<jott_> j2daosh: man smb.conf ? ;)
<j2daosh> im looking for a most easily understandable/better written way if possible
<jott_> (search for hosts allow ...there are various examples in the man page)
<cox377> back to adding this script to start up?? is it possible?
<cox377> mount -t smbfs -o guest //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/share /home/admin/Desktop/xxx
<jott_> cox377: why not use fstab?
<j2daosh> cox, just connect with konquer and drop a link on your desktop to it...
<cox377> jott: i didn't quite understand how to add the share location
<cox377> j2daosh: do u mean a link on the desktop that runs the script?
<jott_> cox377: hm.. well its <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass>
<cox377> is file system the share drive or the local machine?
<jott_> cox377: so fs is your share, mount point is where you want it, type is smbfs options might be username=guest and dump/pass should be 0
<cox377> ok, cool cheers shall give it a go
<jott_> just unmount it... place the entry in your fstab and test it with "mount mountpoint" ...
<cox377> jott_: to u literally mean "mount mountpoint" or is mountpoint replaced with the MP entered in the fstab?
<cox377> ok, cool it mounted it
<cox377> just permission denied
<cox377> i wonder if it's the guest part
<cox377> jott_ i assume the user name is guest as thats what has previosly worked but not with the fstab, u got ideas mate?
<pete__> need some help here, im trying to play a dvd on x86 version or this distro, on kaffeine, im getting plug-in errors, is there any other music / dvd players i can install ?
<cozomo> hi I amhaving problmswwwith  mykeyboarrrd ihave to holddd downakey for 1.7 or so seconds fro it to input
<OpeNZ> anyone here having trouble with firefox not opening mail links into thunderbird?
<cozomo> hi I amhaving problmswwwith  mykeyboarrrd ihave to holddd downakey for 1.7 or so seconds fro it to input
<pete__> how do i mount my dvd-rom drive ?
<OpeNZ> cozomo: menu > system settings > regional access > accessibility
<cozomo> oh god THANK YOU
<OpeNZ> cozomo : then keyboard filters tab and uncheck "slow keys" box
<cozomo> OpeNZ: You ROCK
<darintenb> i'm thinking about installing kubuntu on an older machine.. but i'm wonder how old is too old?
<darintenb> i was originally going to try opensuse, but was advised against it.
<darintenb> .. i've only got 64mb of ram
<MuLLeR> hiya .. got some troubles installing kubuntu on a laptop .. if the installer says .. the ali chipset is not supported is it ok to continue installation
<MuLLeR> ?
<yugge> Hey guys. I can't seem to get the battery monitor working for my Packard bell R1939D (http://support.packardbell.com/se/item/index.php?pn=PB42BD0191&g=1400) can anyone assist me with it?
<cox377> hello again
<cox377> i'm trying to play this game
<cox377> http://www.fox.com/24/game/index.htm
<cox377> does anyone know how to make it work under kubuntu firefox?
<OmegaNine> Does kubuntu barrow from ubuntu?  I like KDE, but Ubuntu is so well thought out, i dont wannt jump ship.
<Jucato> OmegaNine: what do you mean by "barrow" (borrow)?
<OmegaNine> Is it just ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome...And I guess so, just asked in Ubuntu :P  heh
<Jucato> Kubunt is Ubuntu (without GNOME) using KDE. Underneath, they're practically the same
<Jucato> Hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Red-Sox was asking about you a couple of hours ago in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> Jucato: okay, thanks
<kevjava_>  /join #perl
<larson9999> i'm still not sure i like the idea of the whole "let's call it a new distro if you use a new WM."  i'm not dead set against the idea either.
<Jucato> well, let's just take into account Kubuntu's unique history...
<grizzly> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<grizzly> I installed a suspend2 kernel with a help of few deb files. Now do I go about backing it up? if possible
<grizzly> or just tell me where exactly is it 'stored' ? as in which directory/files
<larson9999> xbuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, fubunt, edubuntu, icebuntu, wf95buntu, tmbuntu, yourbuntum, mybuntu, even macbuntu.  seems like it makes the already mindboggling choice of distros seem even more scary to the new folk.  i suppose that's the good thing about FOSS, you can do what you want even if "I" am not totally thrilled with the idea :)
<Jucato> larson9999: you only have to take into account the 4 currently "official" names
<Jucato> btw, Kubuntu and Xubuntu (I don't know about Edubuntu) are NOT separate distros, but just derivative projects...
<Jucato> of course, it may be a bit confusing, but who says we always have to follow the conventional way of naming distros...
<larson9999> Jucato: like i said, the good thing about FOSS is you can do it even if I'm not thrilled with the idea :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<baldi> hello
<TheFuzzball> hello, how do I get Kubuntu to activate my Wireless card and connect to a network without having to run wlassistant?
<{^S_perfecT^}> hi i have problem tp install wine...i am newbie...i have dowload it and i am typing in console ./tools/wineinstall and i get error: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH".can anybody help me ?? sorry for my bad english :S
<TheFuzzball> run sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<TheFuzzball> or build-essential
<Jucato> "build-essential"
<Jucato> (just confirming)
<TheFuzzball> :)
<arejaytee> why the frig do the repositories stop responding for me !!!!! ARRRGGHHH , but i can browse the bastards in konqueror
<Jucato> arejaytee: what servers/mirrors are you using?
<TheFuzzball> anyway, who knows how to get a wireless card to be active on startup and connect as well, without the use of wlassistant?
<arejaytee> depends onn which ones start working for me lol
<arejaytee> was using su, then us then uk then just archive.ubuntu.com
<arejaytee> su=au
<arejaytee> i got to install yakuake and then its back to waiting for headers in adept
<Jucato> arejaytee: it could probably be a proxy problem? I'm not exactly sure how these proxy things work...
<arejaytee> connection time outs in apt-get
<arejaytee> proxy is false
<Jucato> hmm...
<arejaytee> also i cant seem to be able to drag windows into other desktops like i could on the live cd its wierd
<{^S_perfecT^}> i am getting this.: E: Impossible the finding of parcel build-essential
<Jucato> arejaytee: where are you trying to drag them?
<arejaytee> to the right and left of the screen
<Jucato> arejaytee: check your settings for this...
<Jucato> System Settings > Desktop > Window Behavior >  Advanced Tab > Active Desktop Borders set either to "ALways enabled" or "Only when moving windows"
<arejaytee> ahh ur a champ
<Jucato> arejaytee: ehehe! you're lucky. I just discovered that a few days ago :-D
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech@
<DaSkreech> Damn Bwoy!
<DaSkreech> You fast :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> it's just a cowink-e-dink..
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Good morning
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good morning to you too
<Jucato> Good morning Hawkwind!! (even if it's night time here... ehehe!)
<DaSkreech> Morning Hawkwind
<Jucato> looks like you guys are up and ready to face today's set of questions
<DaSkreech> zzzZZZZzzzzzZZZ .errm eh?? what?
<DaSkreech> Coffeeeeeee
<Jucato> anyone know of a good mind mapping tool, aside from KDissert? (does Kivio count?)
* Jucato suddenly craves for tea...
<arejaytee> whats the command to copy a file with a diff name? looking through bash commands but cant see it
<Jucato> arejaytee: cp <old name> <new name>
<arejaytee> danka
<Jucato> come again? what's "danka"?
<arejaytee> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sourcesus.list ?
<Jucato> arejaytee: yep, as far as I know
<liviux> Hola to anyone
<grizzly>  /var/cache/apt/archives - will burning this folder to a cd, and then copying it back work as a backup?
<grizzly> Don''t want to create a repo cd, just want to bcakup downloaded stuff
<alessio> ciao  a tutti
<DaSkreech> grizzly: I guess but it'd be old
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> hmm..
<Jucato> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Jucato> lol..
<grizzly> old as in ?
<Jucato> how come our info isn't in our local language?!?!
<alessio> #kubuntu-it
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Who?
<Jucato> the response of ubotu for !ph
<arejaytee> is there a link so i can read up on commands and such for using in terminal? (like cp and dpkg and so forth (i dotn actually know what dpkg does lol )
<atkaazm> Hi! What utility can I use to detect when battery is below certain percentage(or mAh) and shutdown my laptop? (not using X.org!just console)
<Jucato> http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/31 <--- transcript of the previous #ubuntu-classroom session about command line basics
* Jucato sighs...
<arejaytee> sweet thanks Jucato :) glad u hear tonight :)
<Jucato> if only OO.o uses MDI... I wouldn't be torn between OO.o and KOffice..
<Jucato> arejaytee: ehehe sure
<arejaytee> here even
<Jucato> no problem! :-D
<atkaazm> does acpi-support do that ?
<TheFuzzball> hi, when I type sudo apt-get build-dep kdebase I get: E: Build-dependencies for kdebase could not be satisfied.
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know how to fix this?
<grizzly> possible to backup a non-default kernel ?
<TheFuzzball> !kde3.5.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheFuzzball> !repositorys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheFuzzball> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hermes> hey
<arejaytee> wierd sudo cp sources.list sourcesau.list aint working
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: you could /msg ubotu for your private searches
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, or I could just !whatever it :)
<TheFuzzball> err, how do I fix E: Build-dependencies for amarok could not be satisfied.??
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: !whatever > TheFuzzball . just don't flood the channel
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, it would be nice if someone actually helped in this channel, currently other than you telling me off there is nobody saying anything
* RogueThunder appears like a half awake ninja
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: I would help if I knew how to solve your problem. I don't "tell people off" just for fun
<RogueThunder> So... hello... someone hinted to me roughly 8-10hrs ago that he might be around and capible of assisting in the troubleshooting of my wlan card... which happens to be prism 54 based.
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, I am sure you don't, I'm sorry, I just have a headache and a bad day, sorry if I've offended you
<RogueThunder> Might that person, or someone elce capible of helping me be around and... willing to help at this insane time of day?
<DaSkreech> TheFuzzball: Whats up?
<DaSkreech> TheFuzzball: Do you have sources inyour ummm sources.list?
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, yea...
<grizzly> where are keyboard shortcuts for kubuntu stored ? Anyone?
<arejaytee> man this is shitting me :( loved it when it actually worked and i could install yakuake
<arejaytee> but thats all its done lol
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, firstly I have been trying to get Kopete working all day then something went wrong with my sources.list and I had to get another one off my brother and now I am trying to get Amarok 1.4.2 working properly
<DaSkreech> TheFuzzball: Are you trying to build it from source?
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, Amarok 1.4.2? no, I got a repository
<DaSkreech> Ah So why are doing a build-dep ?
<Jucato> grizzly: System Settings > Regional and Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, to give it everything it needs to run properly
<DaSkreech> TheFuzzball: That's not waht build-dep does
<DaSkreech> Apt-get install does that
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, well, I tried to do it with kdebase and it says that it could not be satisfied.
<DaSkreech> It's a one line error?
<grizzly> Jucato: I meant in which file. for backup
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, yea
<Jucato> grizzly: oh..
<DaSkreech> Can you paste it here?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, E: Build-dependencies for amarok could not be satisfied.
<DaSkreech> Or pastebin it :)
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, that's it
<DaSkreech> And you tried apt-get install kde-base?
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, or for Amarok anywya :)
<arejaytee> mother fucker it was copying it, click on another file and they all show up wtf ? ive gone in and out of that folder so many times lol
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arejaytee> ekk sorry
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: are you trying to compile kdebase?
<Jucato> rawr ignore me
* Jucato has embarassed himself again...
<DaSkreech> Who's rawr?
<Jucato> rawr = roar = grrr...
<RogueThunder> Anyone around able to assist me with troubleshooting a prism 54 based usb wireless network card? And willing, of course.
<arejaytee> =rar
<DaSkreech> :tries to refrain
<arejaytee> lol
* DaSkreech tries to refrain as well :)
<arejaytee> is there a refresh command or is it because my laptop is slow that the files are showing up/disappearing after i cp or rm them
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech, no, I am trying to upgrade kdebase from 3.5.3 to 3.5.4 along with all of the other apps, but it broke sources.list
* RogueThunder sabaotoges all this refrainment with ninja mp3 players
<DaSkreech> :counters with Master ninja ogg players
* DaSkreech blasts. Why am I doing : ?
* DaSkreech counters with Master ninja ogg players
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: would it be ok if you pastebin your sources.list?
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, sure, hold on
* RogueThunder laughs, for he ment portible usb mp3 players, which can escape ogg players, ninja or not
* Jucato wonders what these two entities are doing...
* DaSkreech meant portable firewire ogg players which can move so fast the MP3 didn't know that they were dead
<eni> guys when i run GUI apps in root console i get this :
<eni> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<eni> what to do ?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Jucato> eni: use kdesu
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DaSkreech> eni: Try kdesu GUi_App
<Jucato> don't run a root console
* RogueThunder wonders where the person that said he should be around and likely could help him was... and what his name was since appernelty rogue's chatlogging is... off?
<eni> Jucato: i did sudo su, to get root :S
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, http://pastebin.com/779699
<omeganine> How do i make the system beep go away in KDE?
<Jucato> eni: I think sudo -i is the more proper way to do that. but still... use "kdesu <program>"
<Hobbsee> Jucato: better running a root console than a root GUI
<eni> i used ubuntu :|
<eni> omeganine: yeah, im hating it too :)
<eni> how to get beep turned off ?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: well, you need a root gui for Adept... :-D
<eni> or better.. how to get system sounds turned off.
<eni> ?
* omeganine googles like a mofo
<omeganine> that alone would make me go back gnome
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, if you could give me a complete sources.list that would be great
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.  kdesu
<Jucato> system beep or Konversation beep?
<omeganine> System beeps, like when you tab in a terminal
<eni> omeganine: omg, you just switched from gnome to kDE :) just like me..
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Jazon> finally!  1600+ fps with my ati x300
<Jucato> System Settings > Sound and Multimedia > System Notifications
* RogueThunder stares at Jazon's amasing 1600+ fps solitare
<Skrot> How is linux+nforce these days?
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, you there?
<Jucato> you can set the settings for System Notifications on all KDE apps from there
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: still reading...
<arejaytee> GRRRRRRRRRRRR apt-get update work u bugger
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, k
<arejaytee> lol are there remote assistance tools for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> arejaytee: What's the problem?
<arejaytee> not that i could install it anyway
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You can set it to be in your language?
<DaSkreech> It's installed already I think
<omeganine> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=484  <---Turn off system beep
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: where did you get these repositories? http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/ubuntu
<Jucato> omeganine: I think I already mentioned something
<arejaytee> DaSkreech: my net is working perfectly, i can browse to almost any repository, but if i run sudo apt-get update NOTHING ! just wont get the info
<omeganine> Jucato: I want it gone gone, not just for one app at a time
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, they were in the Kubuntu 6.06 Beta CD
<arejaytee> adept just sits there saying waiting for headers and never gets info
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: hmm...
<Jucato> hold on
<RogueThunder> Anyone around able to assist me with troubleshooting a prism 54 based usb wireless network card?(linksys wusb54gv1...) And willing, of course.
<DaSkreech> arejaytee: I've heard of the servers being overworked and people not being able to update
<DaSkreech> paitence?
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<arejaytee> for 6 days?
<Jazon> hi
<omeganine> mmmm much better
<DaSkreech> RogueThunder: Have you read !wireless?
<Jucato> omeganine: there's a "Turn Off All [Sounds] " button and an "Apply to all applications" option in System Settngs...
<RogueThunder> ive tried that stuf...
<DaSkreech> arejaytee: Umm No I haven't heard of that :(
<Hobbsee> RogueThunder: ah, arent there native drivers for the prism stuff?
<DaSkreech> Ok Just checking
<Hobbsee> or is it only some prism stuff?
<omeganine> Jucato: I got the idea it was all sounds, not just system beeps, my bad...
<RogueThunder> yeah... i cant manage the install process
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: that could probably be the source of the problem. just probably though
<RogueThunder> though i suspect they arnt working
<arejaytee> yeah it worked this morning after i changed  to uk.archive and i got to install yakuake but after that it stopped again
<RogueThunder> if they came default...
<RogueThunder> I suspect its either some driver conflict, or bad driver, or something.
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, the problem started when I added the KDE 3.5.4 repository, then when I deleted them and updated it was still there
<RogueThunder> Among other things, the preticular card, has 2 different cards, based on the same prism 54... that in windows use the same driver.
<cisoun> bonjour!
<RogueThunder> But ndiswrapper, only has my card twin brother listed, and didnt load the card when installed(with the proper driver).
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: you're using KDE 3.5.4 right now?
<cisoun> y'a kelkun ki utilise aMSN?
<RogueThunder> Only good thing i can say, is its a good learning experiance.
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, no, the repository screwed up sources.list so I deleted it and kept KDE 3.5.3 but then kopete crashed on startup :'(
<RogueThunder> Both twins CAN be found in the supported models list of the prism 54 native driver... but as i said i got lost trying to install it.
* DaSkreech needs a reverse definition site
<RogueThunder> So like i said... anyone capible and willing to assist me with configuring this conflabbin prism 54 linksys usb card?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: when you say "screwed up sources.list", what do you mean? and did you already start downloading/installing KDE 3.5.4 before you removed it?
<VincentMX> i can speak french too
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, I mean it made it say it coulden't download something when I ran sudo apt-get update and yes I did already start downloading
<VincentMX> je heisze VincentNX
<VincentMX> hmm
<VincentMX> no that's german
<VincentMX> nm
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: that could be a problem if it already installed some things for KDE 3.5.4, while the rest of your system is KDE 3.5.3
<DaSkreech> arejaytee: has it ever updated?
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, so how do I update my entire system to KDE 3.5.4?
<Jucato> of course, it might have just downloaded and did not install anything
* RogueThunder sighs
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: btw, to upgrade to KDE 3.5.4, you might have to use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead of upgrade only
<atkaazm> Hi! Does any one know a program like klaptopdaemon for console only? to monitor battery status and run a script when x percent of power available.
<arejaytee> ahh this is getting on my nerves lol
<RogueThunder> Annyway... yet again i ask anyone capible and willing to assist me with configuring this conflabbin prism 54 linksys usb card?
<Hobbsee> atkaazm: i'd use apt-cache search keyword for something like that
<jott> RogueThunder: hm aren't the linksys usb sticks supported by linux-wlan-ng?
<RogueThunder> Thats a good question.
<jott> RogueThunder: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<Philip5> atkaazm: kde comes with a feature like that
<Philip5> atkaazm: laptop battery in system settings
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: the only suggestion I could make right now is to get a more "official" sources.list
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, from where?
<Jucato> hold on...
<DaSkreech> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<atkaazm> Philip5: yes, but i've no X.org :) i want something for console only
<RogueThunder> Its on there, but who knows if it actualy remembers to take note of the 2 versions of version one...
<atkaazm> Hobbsee: did apt-cache search battery found aproximately nothing relevant :D but thanks ;)
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: you can try this one: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, ta
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: I would personally prefer not to include the PLF repos. but that's your choice to make :-D
<TheFuzzball> plf/
<TheFuzzball> ?*
<jott> RogueThunder: well have you installed linux-wlan-ng?
<RogueThunder> No clue, how mchg i check?
<jott> what do you mean by 2 versions?
<RogueThunder> might
<RogueThunder> ugh
<jott> !info linux-wlan-ng
<ubotu> linux-wlan-ng: utilities for wireless prism2 cards. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2.3-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 129 kB, installed size 596 kB
<RogueThunder> Linux newb here... that doesnt tell me how to check if i have it or not.
<jott> so you proably need to fetch the firmeware as it sounds
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: Penguin Liberation Front: a repository for some proprietary stuff that Ubuntu officially considers as "non-free" or restricted
<jott> never  used the wlan-ng stuff..
<kyaneos> has someone an EPSON printer or multifunction?? please
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, ahh
<jott> but..
<jott> !info linux-wlan-ng-firmware
<ubotu> linux-wlan-ng-firmware: firmware files used by the linux-wlan-ng driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.3-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 54 kB, installed size 232 kB
<jott> this is also there..
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Why is the Liberation Front then?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: huh?
<jott> RogueThunder: so when you installed the ng package you might try the supplied tools... (wlancfg sounds useful ;)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: If it's trying to promote a set of packages which are intended to enslave the Penguins why is it called the Liberation Front?
<RogueThunder> ummm
<RogueThunder> i cant even figure out if i have the ng package
<RogueThunder> ...
<Jucato> DaSkreech: aaah... I have no idea...
<RogueThunder> i never installed it myself
<jott> RogueThunder: so you can query it by "dpkg-query -l linux-wlan-ng"
<jott> RogueThunder: so you probably don't have it ;) just install it via adept or "aptitude install linux-wlan-ng"
<RogueThunder> no packages found matching that
<RogueThunder> so
<RogueThunder> no
<RogueThunder> i dont have it
<RogueThunder> hum, so it would be found on the cd copy?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you can also look at it this way: it liberates the user from the constraints/choices of the distro, giving him/her (it?) more stuff to choose from
<jott> RogueThunder: hmm main should be on the cd i think...
<DaSkreech> ..... that are meant to enslave the penguins...
<RogueThunder> cus, the computer involved has no net acess
<jott> just try it;)
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, how do I do this, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, without breaking anything :)
<jott> ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/FAQ you might read this i guess..
<RogueThunder> Thankfully my ... er... that cant be a good error
* DaSkreech chuckles
<DaSkreech> What is?
<DaSkreech> arejaytee: How goes it?
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: add the repository for KDE 3.5.4 (choose one server/mirror), sudo apt-get update (Fetch Updates), then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (Full Upgrade, then Apply Changes)
<RogueThunder> oh, i stuck the disk in and it gave me a read error
<RogueThunder> there we go
<RogueThunder> just a hair got on it
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: don't for get to download and add the GPG key
<RogueThunder> 4 cats... *chuckles*
<arejaytee> it doesnt thats how lol
<arejaytee> and ive just realised that my usb key has fallen off my keychain damnit
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, do I download the key first?
<VincentMX> anybody got experience with ipv6?
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: use the commands on that page. the wget command
<DaSkreech> arejaytee: Have you tried a new sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
* RogueThunder hummmmms
<jott> RogueThunder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<jott> its also in the wiki as it seems
<jott> or help page
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, ok, so I download the key add it, then can I delete it from where I downloaded it?
<arejaytee> several my friend, i now have copies of uk us au and normal archive by itself lol
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: you have to add it first with the apt-key command. I'm not sure if it's safe to delete it afterwards
<RogueThunder> A red star... and the message Linux >= 2.6.13-rc1 requires pcmciacutils instead of pcmcia-cs
<RogueThunder> but the rest of the stuf sounds good
<RogueThunder> infortunately it said that right after Setting up it...
<RogueThunder> and stoped there
<arejaytee> what annoys me the most is i can access them through browser but not through apt-get and so forth
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, I have just added it updated then apt-get dist-upgrade and it said there was nothing to update, and then when I installed kopete again it crashed :'(
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: that's strange..
<Jucato> it should upgrade if you are still using KDE 3.5.3
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: run "kded --version" what version of KDE does it display?
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, KDE: 3.5.4
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: then you're using KDE 3.5.4 already..
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, so why is it crashing?
<supernix>  My upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 was not a fuss free one
<supernix> the kdm is missing the outline for the login boxes
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: hm.... I'm still thinking...
<Hawkwind> TheFuzzball: 3.5.4 still has problems....several of us have had to go back to 3.5.3
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I've had problems, but it's generaly usable
<TheFuzzball> Hawkwind, how do completly downgrade from KDE 3.5.4 to 3.5.3?
<DaSkreech> 3.5.5 ftw!
<Hawkwind> I say we just jump right to 3.8.x
<TheFuzzball> Hawkwind, there is no 3.8
<ravenous> the 4 snapshot was  released
<Jucato> lol
<ravenous> monkey with that ;)
<TheFuzzball> Hawkwind, the next major release is KDE 4
<Hawkwind> TheFuzzball: Better read the site again
<Jucato> what site?
<TheFuzzball> Hawkwind, link?
<Hawkwind> TheFuzzball: 3.8.x is available
<Hawkwind> kde.org
<ravenous> haha
<Jucato> hmmm
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you're serious?
<TheFuzzball> Hawkwind, the latest announcement is KDE 3.5.4
<Hawkwind> I've read about it 3.8.x somewhere.  There are tarballs of it
<Ethos> anyone running steam on wine?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that just seems so intelikely
<RogueThunder> Hummm
<Jucato>  i mean unlikely
<Jucato> sorry..
<TheFuzzball> Hawkwind, as far as I know KDE4 comes next
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: actually there would be KDE 3.5.5
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, the next major release
<Jucato> aaah
<RogueThunder> hummmm
<Hawkwind> 3.8 was a pre-snapshot actually.  It's the actual version number of the upcoming KDE 4
<ravenous> the 4 snapshot is out now though
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you're probably referring to "Krash"?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: There's going to be a kubuntu meeting, thursday next week, 2100 UTC - can you be there?
<TheFuzzball> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Hawkwind> That URL does not work
<RogueThunder> when i use dpkg-query -l linux-wlan-ng would this be a normal message if it was installed and working right?
<DaSkreech> I think her domain is down
<TheFuzzball> there are no KDE4 screenshots, only mockups that people have made to taunt everybody
<RogueThunder> | statys=not/installed/config-files/unpacked/failed-config/half-installed
<bipolar> right now KDE 4 looks just like kde 3.5.
<bipolar> no major UI changes have been done
<jott> RogueThunder: thats just a header...
<kyaneos> has somebody an EPSON printer?? please
<ravenous> the snapshot is out though, its all guts though nothing visual has been done yet
<RogueThunder> good
<RogueThunder> i wasnt sure
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: I do
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jott> there should be a line starting with "ii linux-wlan-ng..."
<DaSkreech> kyaneos: Those links can help I should think
<RogueThunder> yep
<RogueThunder> ^.^
<RogueThunder> good
<Jucato> Hawkwind:  I'll be there. even though it's 5am here... @_@
<RogueThunder> i hope it just compleatly ignored that no pcmcia card would work right in this thing due to ...
<RogueThunder> since, this installs on a desktop
<kyaneos> thank you very much
<RogueThunder> i doubt it will ever come up
<RogueThunder> lol
<eni> how do i remove the system beep ? the one in konsole ?
<kyaneos> but i can not load the gutenprint driver
<Jucato> Hawkwind and ravenous: http://dot.kde.org/1155935483/ <--- first developer snapshot of KDE 4 "Krash" is that you guys were referring to?
<jott> hehe RogueThunder i got one desktop with pcmcia somewhere here ... ;)
<RogueThunder> oh
<RogueThunder> ive seen
<RogueThunder> and worked with it
<ravenous> thats what i was talking about, the dev snapshot
<DaSkreech> eni: I think Jucato explained that to you. Scroll back up to the last time you asked
<RogueThunder> but this computers a junkyard wreak that i resurected and intend to use for a pcb design slave slash bittorrent slave.
<jott> but its running netbsd not linux ;p
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: is it a multifunction?
<RogueThunder> it will likely never see another hardware setup
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's it.  3.80.1
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: I have the Epson Stylus Photo R220 that prints on CD/DVD as well
<kyaneos> mm
<Jucato> DaSkreech: huh?
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: what driver do you use?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Eh?
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: or what packages have you installed?
<RogueThunder> well... my laptop has a special applet in kubuntu to make it work right :P (blasted sony laptop)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: oh that... lol
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: I just went to systemsettings and clicked on Printers.  It actually pulls up kprinter and just works out of the box
<RogueThunder> Not that i have room to install..
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: I don't have it hooked to this box at the moment though
<jott> RogueThunder: so when you installed just try to replug your usb stick
<kyaneos> mm ok
<RogueThunder> Jott: oooh this is fun... hehe, anyway meh i let it have a full reboot
<jott> .. ;)
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: other question, has that printer various color cartridges?
<jott> this is not windows ;p
<RogueThunder> jott: what i like watching the boot information...
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: what do you do if a color is finished?
<RogueThunder> jott: :P indeed, i know how to psuedo reboot windows without actualy rebooting it for most perpouses
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: Yes, it has 6 cartridges.  5 color and 1 black
<RogueThunder> O.o
<RogueThunder> Hawkwind: what psyco company did that might i ask?
<Hawkwind> RogueThunder: It's done to help eliviate wasting ink
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Hey
<Hawkwind> RogueThunder: That way if your blue or yellow runs out and the rest are half full, you only replace the one and you don't waste any unused ink
<RogueThunder> Hawkwind: yes... but 5 colors makes no sence colorwheel wise...
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: you on dapper?
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Yepp.. :)
<Hawkwind> RogueThunder: Sure it does...how does it not ?
<jott> Hawkwind: but supports drying ink ;>
<RogueThunder> Hawkwind: it would normaly be a multiple of 3...
<Hawkwind> RogueThunder: Ummm it is multiple of 3, hence having 6 cartridges
<ravenous> ;)
<RogueThunder> Hawkwind: i ment the color carts, black is a seperate system
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: use adept and install kcontrol-autostart , or open up konsole and run "sudo apt-get install kcontrol-autostart"
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: can it print without a cartridge??
<Hawkwind> RogueThunder: Well you don't need 6 colors, only 5
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: Absolutely not
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Doing so..
<DaSkreech> Woah
<RogueThunder> Hawkwind: just thinking pigment/light mixing... not psyco epsion thinking that inevitbly works perfectly.
* DaSkreech just tried /info
<kyaneos> what printers are well supported: HP or EPSON?
<RogueThunder> Ironicaly... i own a working epsion printer nearing 10 years of age... still prints beautifully
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: Obviously Epson since they work out of the box
* RogueThunder cheers Epson happily
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: i do not understand what means out of the box
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Got it... Damn neat function... =) As in I have fixed it... not n00b anymore! :D
* RogueThunder thinks, puts in one hura for his even older panasonic dot matrix... figuring it needs the attention in that storagebox
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: found it in kcontrol?
<Hawkwind> kyaneos: I plug it in, click on printers to set it up and it just works
<jott> kyaneos: well take canon for example... for good support you need the commercial turboprint driver :/
<kyaneos> Hawkwind: i am trying to load the gutenprint, and it refuses me
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Yep... Already added what I need! :D
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: good 
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Yep
<RogueThunder> Ok... so now that i have this odd thing installed, shouldnt my wireless card still show under network settings? or am i wrong there
<Hagbarddenstore> How do you do that =) icon?
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: another cool thing... all applications that are running when you log out, will restart (autostart) when you log in, even after shutdown
<jott> RogueThunder: well go do konsole and do a "ifconfig -a" and see if you got some ethX wlanX wifiX interface
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: I smile-napped it, and put it into konversation 0.19's autoreplace
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Neeeat... But that worked before to... Activate Session Manager..
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Aha
<Hagbarddenstore> I prefer Xchat cause I don't know hoiwto mkae scripts for Konversation...
<Hagbarddenstore> And Xchat is much nicer to me... =)
<RogueThunder> ive got an eth0, which as before im betting is still my dlink wired card, and a eth2, that... i cant realy tell what is
<Hagbarddenstore> Hm.. Is there a KDE-ftrontend for MPD ?
<RogueThunder> And then my loopback, of course.
<Hagbarddenstore> Hm... KDE is quicer than Xfce... hmm?? :S:S
<jott> RogueThunder: so try "iwlist eth2 scanning"
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: XChat is ick... dunno... look it up in adept or apt-cache search it
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Look what up?
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<supernix> what is the address for pastebin ?
<RogueThunder> eth2 no scan results
<ravenous> 'iwconfig' will show just wireless connections, if thats what your looking for use that
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Original CD...
<gregory> czy mwi ktos po polsku tutaj?
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: the frontend
<ravenous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: ah
<gregory> czy mwi ktos po polsku tutaj?
<ryanakca> !cz
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: Ah.. ok
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ryanakca> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<gregory> czy mwi ktos po polsku tutaj?
* ryanakca has no clue what language that is
<gregory_> czy mwi ktos po polsku tutaj?
<RogueThunder> Jott: it gives me eth2 no scan results
<Hagbarddenstore> gregory_: NOT IN HERE!
<jott> RogueThunder: at least it seems to be a wireless card as otherwise it should say "does not support scanning" :)
<RogueThunder> XD
<RogueThunder> thats... consoling... i think
<ryanakca> gregory_: this is an english channel
<ravenous> again, iwconfig will tell you whether it is or not
<ryanakca> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<RogueThunder> iwconfig does grab eth2 as a wireless card...
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ryanakca> gregory_:  since your from .pl, I'm guessing that'S polish
<ravenous> well it more than likely is then
<supernix> ok this is the error I get when I run adept and install something http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22046
<jott> so thats  a good start :)
<RogueThunder> infact it still has my configuration i set earlier... which... wouldnt make sence
<DaSkreech> Damn
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: it's because I just said it... look up, 10:28
<Hagbarddenstore> Hm... I would need SMP kernel for Core DUo correct?
<DaSkreech> Not fast enough
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Yeah yeah I saw :-(
<Hagbarddenstore> On the Kubuntu CD... Is there a way to install the SMP kernel directly from the cd?
<DaSkreech> Hagbarddenstore: Good guess :)
<supernix> any ideas how to fix that ?
<Hagbarddenstore> DaSkreech: Hehe ;D
<ravenous> Hagbarddenstore: afaik yes, so you need at least the 686 kernel
<jott> RogueThunder: so what kind of ap do you use? wpa/wep/vpn stuff? broadcasting? ..you might have to supply the right settings then..
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: I was trying to figure out what language it was... russian... czeck... polish
<ravenous> Hagbarddenstore: i dont think its on the cd though, probably have to apt-get
<DaSkreech> I got olish first but then I was in another room :-(
<Hagbarddenstore> ravenous: Ok.. There's a line to write like Server and smp and such at loading Kubuntu live cd right?
<ravenous> server yeah, dunno about an smp option
<Hagbarddenstore> ravenous: Well... I don't wanna install it after the installation..
<supernix> Does anyone know what to do to fix this issue ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22046
<ravenous> Hagbarddenstore: why?
<RogueThunder> wep, ...
<DaSkreech> supernix: Did you press anything?
<Hagbarddenstore> ravenous: Well... I just wanna have it up and running quick... SchoolPC...
<RogueThunder> its broadcasting...
<RogueThunder> um...
<supernix> nope
<DaSkreech> supernix: It's asking you a question
<DaSkreech> You should answer it :)
<supernix> It never does anything but exit saying there was a problem
<ravenous> Hagbarddenstore: its one apt-get after the initial installation, its not like its time consuming
<RogueThunder> it still has my essid i set back when i was troubleshooting before i even tried installing ndiswrapper or this other thing...
<Hagbarddenstore> ravenous: Well.. Ok then.. ^^
<RogueThunder> which
<supernix> Could you tell me the command to do dpkg itself without using adept ?
<supernix> maybe that will help
<RogueThunder> makes me think its not using the driver i just set cus... i read a very different location to set things in the readme to this... tool
<Hagbarddenstore> supernix: dpkg -i thing.deb ?
<RogueThunder> Jebus, is there anyway to just... check what driver a device is using?
<supernix> what is the command for doing a update though ?
<Hagbarddenstore> supernix: man dpkg
<jott> RogueThunder: "dmesg" should give you a hint
<Hagbarddenstore> Is there a way to make an icon that executes more than one command? as in execute mpd, gmpc and mpdscribble at one click only... ?
<DaSkreech> supernix: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ravenous> you could try pipes in between the commands in the 'command:' option
<DaSkreech> or dist-upgrade if you are going to a new KDE
<CVirus> Hagbarddenstore: this is called bash scripting .. or shell scripting .. google about it
<RogueThunder> islusb: suitible configuration found for net2280 +pci device sounds like the only such thing
<RogueThunder> whcih
<Hagbarddenstore> ravenous: | <-- those?
<RogueThunder> would probobly be the wrong driver.
<ravenous> Hagbarddenstore: yeah, dont know for sure if it will work though like CVirus a bash script may be better
<Hagbarddenstore> pipe worked
<RogueThunder> Jott: you agree? disagree? clueless? purple?
<ravenous> Hagbarddenstore: about the smp all you do is 'sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp' and it will install the newest 686 smp enabled kernel in the repos
<Hagbarddenstore> ravenous: Good... =)
<Hagbarddenstore> Hm... How the .... do I disable single click?
<RogueThunder> ooooh
<RogueThunder> i know that one!
<RogueThunder> right click your desktop
<RogueThunder> and select configure desktop
<RogueThunder> er
<RogueThunder> i think its somewhere in there XD
<RogueThunder> ah
<RogueThunder> wrong...
<RogueThunder> system settings(in the kmenu thingy
<RogueThunder> mouse
<RogueThunder> general tab, under icons
<Hagbarddenstore> found it in kcontrol already! :D
<ravenous> kcontrol is way better ;)
<RogueThunder> :P anyway whatever
<Hagbarddenstore> Yep! :D
<RogueThunder> Jott?
<Hagbarddenstore> Ahhh... Love doubleclicking =)
* RogueThunder wonders where jott wandered off too...
<Hagbarddenstore> FInally I can select things again! :D
<Hagbarddenstore> Specially in Kopete... =)
<ravenous> i got hooked on single click from running elightenment, never really went back
<RogueThunder> *laughs* i got hooked on double way back on dosshell
<Hagbarddenstore> Kk... Well... I kinda hate not to be able to slect things properly..
<RogueThunder> then again, dosshell, is just one s away from...
<ravenous> well to each his own but there are settings so after a certain time interval your 'mouse-over' selects the icon .. it is configurable
<atidem> hello
<ravenous> not most ppl's choice i know
<RogueThunder> ... i have trouble with that because im used to doing things faster than that
<RogueThunder> tried it once tho
<ravenous> yeah, takes some getting used to
* RogueThunder prepares to weild a large trout in jotts direction
<jott> RogueThunder: sorry .....so don't know ..
<RogueThunder> ah
<RogueThunder> ...
<jott> so lsusb gives you a device?
<RogueThunder> I found this at one point "http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7091.0"
<RogueThunder> lsusb does indeed have the card, by id not name
<RogueThunder> and, at the same time mysterously thinks my old style, 2 axis trackball is a "Afilas Optical Mouse"
<RogueThunder> but thats a minor detail
<RogueThunder> the mouse works just fine...
<jott> hmm.. soo...
<jott> try to replug the card and watch dmesg..
<RogueThunder> I like things like my mouse that are strange, but work perfectly.
<jott> don't know what else atm
<kbrooks> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247202
<RogueThunder> i think ill try the thing i found in that one forum, now that i have a properly installed driver
<ravenous> my usb gamepad is the same way, totally different brand name for the driver but it runs smooth as glass *shrug*
<jake1> where is the kismet.conf file normally located?????????
<RogueThunder> yeah see, different brand name i wouldnt be suprised at
<RogueThunder> its a very generic mouse
<RogueThunder> but were talking complealty different mouse type and hardware
<ravenous> thats cool i see they have a contest going for a new k3b theme for 1.0
* RogueThunder calls forth the power of 5 dark gods to his computer in hope that it will help his chances
* RogueThunder mutters "Shabornido, Deepsea, Darkstar, Other guy i can never remember the name of, and mightyest of all the Lord of Nightmares...
* RogueThunder thinks prehaps hes a little too much of a slayers geek...
* RogueThunder hears a cricket chirp
<RogueThunder> WEll
<RogueThunder> that certianly didnt work
<SonicChao> How do I use KDM's login screen instead of Gnomes?
<SonicChao> After installing package kubuntu-desktop?
<fdoving> SonicChao: run this command from konsole: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm'
<fdoving> SonicChao: then choose kdm as default.
<SonicChao> fdoving: Does it matter if I use gnome-terminal? I'm not in KDE ATM.
<RogueThunder> So jott, you dont happen to have any ideas at this point...
<RogueThunder> like things to randomly try and pray they work
<fdoving> SonicChao: doesn't matter-
<SonicChao> Ok...lets see if it works.
<jott> RogueThunder: did you try to look at dmesg?
<RogueThunder> yes... and told you what it says that is of note i could find
<jott> so after replugging it?
<RogueThunder> the entirety...
<RogueThunder> usb 4-1: usb disconnect, adress 4
<SonicChao> fdoving: No, that didn't work. I want the login screen to change.
<RogueThunder> usb 4-1: new high speed usb device using ehcihd and adress 5
<RogueThunder> islusb suitible configuration found for net2280 +pci device
<jott> hm ok
<RogueThunder> and then scedualing int bh
<RogueThunder> twice
<fdoving> SonicChao: it does, you have to restart to check if it worked.
<pointwood> hrm...where do I find keyboard shortcuts?
<SonicChao> fdoving: Er, ok.
<RogueThunder> oh and bunches apon bunches of numbers to the left of that, but i figure thats unrelated realy
<Jucato> pointwood: System Settings > Regional and Accessibility
<pointwood> ahh...there
<pointwood> thx
<jott> RogueThunder: that are timestamps
<RogueThunder> yeah, exaclty
<Jucato> Keyboard shortcuts for general global shortcuts, command shortcuts, and application shortcuts
<RogueThunder> nothing we care about
<Jucato> Input actions for everything else...
* RogueThunder sighs
<jott> RogueThunder: http://prism54.org/newdrivers.html ok watch this
<jott> there is your net2280
<RogueThunder> ?
<SonicChao> fdoving: Ok, ty. =)
<RogueThunder> I know the card is a first gen prism 54 according to that site...
<RogueThunder> and was at one point trying to install(well... never got anywhere but lol, the files are around) their driver
<jott> RogueThunder: well those seem to be the one for you after all
<RogueThunder> my card is the "1915	2234	Linksys WUSB54G OEM	NET2280, ISL3880/ISL3886?" thats untested according to taht
<jott> hm ;)
<RogueThunder> I have no clue how i got a oem in full retail packaging... but hey whatever.
<jott> RogueThunder: well try it out i would say ;)
<RogueThunder> Is that a good hm, or a indifferent hm, or a hm your outa luck realy.
<RogueThunder> ... i got lost in the install of those drivers
<RogueThunder> couldnt understand the directions
<jott> well download, tar xfj them, make them and hope it works ;p
<RogueThunder> ive got islsm-workbench-latest.tar.bz2... and no clue where to go from there, although i DO have the firmware file thats correct for my card
<RogueThunder> placed in the folder they directed me to
<RogueThunder> tar xfj them?
<jott> tar xfj islsm-workbench-latest.tar.bz2
<jott> best do this in a temp dir
<RogueThunder> ah... right
<RogueThunder> that did absolutely, nothing
<RogueThunder> waoit
<RogueThunder> no
<RogueThunder> it just did it so fast
<RogueThunder> i couldnt tell
<RogueThunder> wow
<RogueThunder> uh
<RogueThunder> wow
<jott> it extracted the archive ;)
<RogueThunder> that normaly takes a few seconds
<RogueThunder> it took less than a second
<jott> well make sure you have done "sudo aptitude install build-essentials linux-headers"
<Hawkwind> If you do tar xjvf  you would get verbose output and see what it does
<RogueThunder> build essentials i know i have, did it ages ago
<jott> you probably need kernel headers too
<RogueThunder> but yeah kh i dont
<jott> as you are going to build a module
<jott> its actually linux-kernel-headers i think
<RogueThunder> it accepted linux-headers
<RogueThunder> i think
<RogueThunder> ... no it did nothing
<RogueThunder> vrooom
<RogueThunder> there it goes
<RogueThunder> Its cool, when my cd drive and hdd spin up together, they make the "Vrooooooom" sound
<RogueThunder> like an expensive sports car does going 90+mph in a 45mph zone.
<jott> hehe remembers me of the good old 1541 floppy sounds ;p
<RogueThunder> ok... now that i have the headers installed
<ubuntu_> WITAM WSZYSTKICH
<RogueThunder> I cant wait till i get my 15krpm 36gb hdd installed ^.^
<jott> try to do "make" in the dir you did that tar xfj
<DaSkreech> Hi kbrooks
<cannonball> Is that scsi or ide?
<ubuntu_> HELLO
<RogueThunder> Bash: make: command not found
<RogueThunder> scsi
<RogueThunder> lol
<RogueThunder> as almost every 15krpm hdd is
<ubuntu_> AND PLESY HELP
<ubuntu_> LEASE HELP
<Jucato> RogueThunder: you need to install "build-essential"
<cannonball> jott: And the amazing speed at which it loaded files (1K per second IIRC).
<ubuntu_> PLEASE HELP MY
<RogueThunder> O.o weird cus i would swear i did earlier
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: Ask your question
<Jucato> ubuntu_: please drop the CAPS
<Jucato> and ask away
<cannonball> ubuntu_: You haven't asked a question yet.
<jott> cannonball: hehe well don't forget the speed of those datasette tapes
<cannonball> jott: I had very conveniently pushed that out of conscious thought.  Thanks a LOT  ;-)
* RogueThunder laughs
<RogueThunder> I actualy own a 1 speed cd burner.
* Jucato waits for ubuntu_'s question... hoping he knows the answer...
<RogueThunder> Which doesnt support rws.
<cannonball> RogueThunder: Time for an upgrade methinks.
<RogueThunder> haha
<RogueThunder> its not in anything
<jott> well after you first could "see" the data in terms of punch cards you could at least "hear" the data from there on ;)
<RogueThunder> its on my shelf as a musem peice
<SonicChao> Can I make Konversation use a tree instead of tabs?
<SonicChao> These tabs are getting really small since I'm in a lot of chans
<DaSkreech> A tree?
<RogueThunder> ummmm
<cannonball> RogueThunder: my little brother still has a working C-64.  It's not _useful_, but it still works.
<Jucato> SonicChao: only in Konversation 1.0
<SonicChao> DaSkreech: Like XChat's.
<Jucato> which will be made available soon in dapper-backports
<DaSkreech> Ah Ok :-)
<SonicChao> Jucato: =(
<Jucato> soon... very soon....
<RogueThunder> "Make: *** [madwifi]  Error 2"
<jott> cannonball: well there are actually tcp/ip stack implementations out there ;)
<SonicChao> So what do I do if I have a lot of channels open?
<Jucato> SonicChao: you probably just have to count days...
<jott> cannonball: so it would make a nice chat terminal ;)
<SonicChao> >>;
<Jucato> hmm... wait?
<RogueThunder> something about /lib/moduels/2.6.15-26-386/build does not exist. stop
* cannonball boggles at the thought of tcp/ip on a C-64.
<jott> oh
<jott> you need..
<jott> another package
<SonicChao> I might as well use XChat then.
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<RogueThunder> yeah... thats nice
<RogueThunder> the question is, what package...
<Jucato> SonicChao: your call. I'll notify you ASAP if it's available in dapper-backports already
<SonicChao> RogueThunder: I heard that madwifi's package is currently broken
<SonicChao> Jucato: Ok.
<RogueThunder> Well, thats nice...
<whizz-> can i create a linux / windows (98) dual boot, when having linux installed first? (so.. linux is on my hd already and i want to install win on it as well)
<Jucato> whizz-: is Linux sitting on the first partition of the hard drive?
<jott> RogueThunder: it should  be in linux-headers-`uname -r`
<whizz-> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hm... I don't know about that then... I think XP always wants to be in the first partition.
<RogueThunder> jott: eh???
<Jucato> but I think it can be fooled by GRUB into thinking that it's in the first partition.
<_lupine> XP doesn't like being so many GB after the start of the dic it's installed on
<_lupine> disc*
<_lupine> it can be in not-the-first-partition though, I think
<jott> RogueThunder: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
* whizz- is not trying to install XP, but 98 (FE)
<jott> (where uname -r gives your kernel version)
<RogueThunder> what symbol is that around uname -r?
<jott> so linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 should work too ;)
<cannonball> whizz-: Windows (any flavor) doesn't like to be on a partition that is _after_ some partition type it doesn't know.  So really only a vfat or ntfs (any of the various versions) can exist before the XP one.
<_lupine> 98 will run anywhere :)
<jott> well it means "evaluate the command and give it as string"
<RogueThunder> i mean on the keyboard
<whizz-> but speaking about XP...
<cannonball> RogueThunder: the backtick
<RogueThunder> ah
<Jucato> jott: I think the command would be "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<cannonball> RogueThunder: typically it's to the left of the 1 key.
* RogueThunder lacks that on his normal computer
<cannonball> Jucato: that works the same, yes.
<jott> Jucato: well its more bash-like this way... ;)
<RogueThunder> jap 106/107 keyboard :P
<cannonball> Jucato: the difference is the $() can be nested, `` cannot.
<RogueThunder> ... "install: missing destination file operand after `linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386`"
<Jucato> aaah. I think the ` can be easily mistaken for '
<RogueThunder> I found my ` btw, its a shift-function if the key right of my p on my jap keyboard ^.^
<jott> RogueThunder: just do "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386" ..
<Jucato> jap board... japanese?
<whizz-> does anybody happen to know what happens when i install xp, clone the drive it is on and reset the clone after 30 days... would that reset the 30 day xp trail period?
<RawSewage> in Konqueror, when you see folders in Detail view, how do you configure it so it shows how much data is in the folderse
<RawSewage> The Size is messed up
<RawSewage> it only shows the Size of the folder itself
<RogueThunder> My sony laptop keyboard died ages ago, well it was outright falling apart
<RawSewage> not whats in the folder
<RogueThunder> and i have been learning japanese a while
<RogueThunder> so, for the replacement i ordered the japanese version, being its of an alternate qwerty setup
<RogueThunder> its interesting
<RogueThunder> a bit strange at times
<RogueThunder> but usefull
<Jucato> RawSewage: is it really supposed to display that way?
<RogueThunder> @ for instance... is they key right next to p
<RawSewage> does anyone understand my question
<RawSewage> Jucato, folders are supposed to show the size of the folder, that is:  the total bytes of content in the folders
* RogueThunder nearly dies in windows ramclutter
<RawSewage> not the total bytes of the folder itslef  (i.e. 4 kb)
<jott> RogueThunder: they are not supposed to do this ;)
<RawSewage> why would I care how big the folder itself is (i.e. all are about  4 kb)
<whizz-> diff question: can i move an entire linux install to for instance a second partition? or do i have to reinstall for that?
<jott> RawSewage: ...
<RawSewage> jott, no, it's not a ...   It's a legitimate feature requeset
<RawSewage> dont give me that Linux attitude
<RawSewage> I think GNOME does it
<Jucato> RawSewage: I think the Detailed view shows how big a file is. it so happens that a folder is just a file
<RawSewage> whatever file manager they use
<Jucato> RawSewage: GNOME does it even using Konqueror? anyways, let me check...
<RawSewage> no
<RogueThunder> An example, though missing the hirigana tertiary functions, http://www.goldenshop.com.hk/AI-trad/gc/hard/keyjoyj.gif
<RawSewage> using the file manager GNOME usese
<Jucato> <RawSewage> whatever file manager they use <---
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> whatever file manager GNOME uses
<RawSewage> you know what I mean
<_lupine> nautilus
<RawSewage> yeah
<_lupine> yuk ;)
<Jucato> ok, it was just a bit ambiguous
<RawSewage> and dare I say it
<RawSewage> Windows does it too
<RawSewage> IM sure KDE does it
<RawSewage> I just want to know what to configure
<RogueThunder> Ok.... jott, make worked now.
<Jucato> Don't Windows and Nautilus only do that in Icon view?
<_lupine> it does it in detailed as well (konq.)
<RawSewage> no, Windows does it in detail
<RawSewage> hm
<_lupine> TBH, the present way is faster
<RawSewage> _lupine, does what
<_lupine> display 400B or so for the folder size
<RogueThunder> Jott: baring in mind im a linux newb with 2hrs 15 min of sleep, what do i do now? XD
<RawSewage> in Detail view, all I see is 4kb for every folder
<Xcalibur> hey
<Jucato> it's only displaying the size of the folder "file"...
<RawSewage> I should be able to see the total kb contained in that folder
<Xcalibur> can I resize my windows partition(FAT32), its 9gb, it have like 4.88gb free, is there any way to make another partition for kubuntu?
<RawSewage> ok, so no one knows
<jott> RogueThunder: hmm don't know.. try "sudo make load" apparentely the wiki of those wifi guys is borken
<jott> so i can't tell you more ,)
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<Jucato> RawSewage: we're trying. we're not all-knowing, you know....
<jott> RawSewage: so this would mean it has to recurse into the folder in full depth..
<RogueThunder> oooh oooh i know atleast part of teh solution to one of these errors...
<_lupine> RawSewage: to me, that's the best option
<jott> RawSewage: in normal use cases this would be pointless
<_lupine> Going into /usr/bin is slow enough already
<_lupine> I'd hate for /usr to be even slower
<RawSewage> Um
<jott> RawSewage: you could right click and do "properties"
<RawSewage> ALL file managers except Konq apparently do this
<Xcalibur> ?
<RogueThunder> "Fatal: moduel firmware_class not found." and "Fatal: Moduel crc32 not found."
<RawSewage> this isnt some rare magical feature, folks
<RawSewage> So Im sure Konq does it
<RawSewage> I just want to know how
<RawSewage> fine, you dont know.  thanks anyway
<RogueThunder> Im guessing the first part means i need to tell it where to find the firmware file... i forget what walkthrough told me to put in an incredibly spesific location i had to learn how to create
<RogueThunder> but the second part totaly puzzles me
<Xcalibur> can I resize my windows partition(FAT32), its 9gb, it have like 4.88gb free, is there any way to make another partition for kubuntu?
<Xcalibur> ?
<_lupine> Xcalibur: FIPS
<_lupine> (if you're in Windows/DOS now)
<Xcalibur> whats that?
<Xcalibur> I'm in WinXP
<Xcalibur> I could open command promt tho?
<RogueThunder> jott: http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/index.html i belive was it, found through exploring their forums
<_lupine> program called FIPS will non-destructively resize FAT32 partitions
<Jucato> lol! while searching for an answer to RawSewage, I found an answer to my own question...
<_lupine> It's on Google somewhere; I don't know if you'll need to be in a pure-DOS mode though!
<RawSewage> Jucato, Im glad I could be of service
<Jucato> RawSewage: I'm still searching
<_lupine> (obviously, XP doesn't have one of those, so it'd be reboot-with-old-floppy time)
<RogueThunder> my card, and its twin, are both first gen, and i have the firmware it says to put somewhere where it says to put it.
<jott> RogueThunder: whee well this looks bad :/ as crc32 is a stack kernel module (maybe its statically in the ubuntu kernel?!)
<RawSewage> I have trouble verbalizing my questions
<RogueThunder> jott: O.o
<_lupine> RogueThunder: /lib/firmware maybe?
<RogueThunder> Jott: Bad as in another long sidetrack bad, or bad as in forget the install your... ... ... bad?
<jott> RogueThunder: so.. don't think this can be solved easily.. probably its really broken as stated earlier :(
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Which question?
<RogueThunder> Jott: Well thats just great...
* RogueThunder groans
<Jucato> DaSkreech: my question? why some files have previews in Icon View,while other don't....
<DaSkreech> What's the answer to that?
<RogueThunder> All i wanted to do... was throw together a slave machine... -.-
<RogueThunder> Jott: Well, might there be atleast a wireless card that can be suggested that works outa the box as automaticaly and trouble-free as possible?...
<jott> RogueThunder: well i guess the easiest think would be to buy a usb stick that is supported by ubuntu out of the box for 20 bucks ;)
<jott> RogueThunder: ah same idea ;)
<RogueThunder> XD
<RogueThunder> Jott: ive yet to find any kind of list including such
<ravenous> anything atheros based has very good support for linux
<jott> well maybe somebody in here knows of one?!
<RogueThunder> -.-
<ravenous> any brand, as long as the chipset is atheros
<RogueThunder> ive even found someone on the forum that supposedly has my exact card working
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Settings > Configure Konqueror > Previews and Meta-data > Maximum File Size. any file larger than the maximum filesize won't get a preview, except for videos, I think
<Xtreem> sorry about that
<Xtreem> gay fricken wireless connectiom
<Xtreem> connection*
<Xtreem> anyway
<RogueThunder> ravenous: Any common ones? I dont realy care if its wireless b or g, it just needs to connect...
<buz> !tuxguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RogueThunder> Not like im ever going to break the needs of 11b 14ft away from my router that is on hybrid mode for other reasons.
<ravenous> RogueThunder: i dont know offhand i dont have one just google for 'wireless nic atheros chipset'
<Xtreem> can a operator boot Xcalibur plz, thats me, my wireless connection broke, plz?
<Xtreem> and
<Xtreem> I need to find out what FIPS is?
<ravenous> Xtreem: if your registered as that nick you can use 'ghost' to boot it
<Xtreem> o
<Xtreem> ok
<hryniewicki> <bluesmanpl>
<Xtreem> ghost
<_lupine> Xtreem: google for "FIPS"
<Xtreem> ok
<hryniewicki> hj
<Xtreem> how i use ghost?
<_lupine> "first interactive (non-destructive)  partition splitter" is the full name, IIRC
<Jucato> Xtreem: Xcalibur is gone
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> thnx
<jott> haha non-destructive.. ;)
<ravenous> and /msg nickserv help for instructions on using ghsot
* RogueThunder laughs
<RogueThunder> theres a stickied topic
<RogueThunder> i never ran into in my searching
<jott> :p
<RogueThunder> ": How to install WUSB54G for Dapper Drake  (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page)"
<RogueThunder> take a guess my model...
<RogueThunder> take ONE guess
<ninHer_> hi all
<az_> hi ninHer
<RogueThunder> first post is for version 4... not v1
<_lupine> FIPS is incredibly good
<RogueThunder> v4 is a totaly different chipset... *sighs*
<_lupine> just remember to defrag before you use it
<_lupine> The v4 is the ralink one?
<Xtreem> where can i get fips, now that I know what it is
<RogueThunder> dont recall offhand
<RogueThunder> ive got the oem varinet of the v1
<RogueThunder> so
<RogueThunder> it didnt realy stick to my mind
<RawSewage> Jucato, DaSkreech, thx anyway.  I guess Konq doesnt have that feature yet
<Jucato> RawSewage: probably not
<_lupine> that "feature" :)
<RogueThunder> Jott: I suspect it can be made work with ndiswrapper... but i have to much akin to the v4 blacklist some driver that trys to load
<Xtreem> hey, _lupine, where can I get this fips?
<RogueThunder> Jott: it also indeed seems to be a new issue thanks to dapper drake... -.-
<_lupine> No idea. Like I said, it should show up in Google
<_lupine> Old Linux distro CDs also used to have it as well
<Xtreem> ok
<jott> RogueThunder: hehe well i had the luck that my wlan worked out of the box :p
<_lupine> (Red Hat 6 is where I first found it)
<Xtreem> i'm gonna look some more
<_lupine> !fips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_lupine> bah
<_lupine> Atheros and ralink are the two best-supported chipsets right now
<ravenous> 'FIPS' download in google brings up tons of links
<_lupine> (I've got some of both)
<RogueThunder> Jott: which would that happen to be?
<jott> RogueThunder: oh its an onboard card intel pro wireless
<jott> and i got a prism pcmcia and an orinoco pcmcia card both working in an ipaq with linux ;)
<jott> but those are a few years old ;)
<RogueThunder> My card is bloody ancient.
<RogueThunder> but lol
<jott> so its still "lucent" branded ;)
<Xtreem> i found FIPS, can I run the .exe like right in windows, or does it require me to be in DOS mode?
<RogueThunder> its the absolute first gen linksys 802.11g usb card
<RogueThunder> Well... i wish there was some way to identify the exact driver its currently loading, so i could blacklist it...
<_lupine> probably DOS mode
<_lupine> they mnight have updated it, but better safe than sorry
<Jucato> bye guys! time for bed...
<RogueThunder> ATLEAST i kow HOW to blacklist it.
<ravenous> RogueThunder: and you've checked dmesg? it should show what driver is being loaded
<Xtreem> I have the .exe, how I get it so it can run right off a floppy?
<Xtreem> and how much room should i leave around the windows partition for win to operate comfortably?
<_lupine> youll need a floppy that will boot in DOS mode; then you just copy it straight to it
<Jucato> RawSewage: sorry I couldn't find anything about your problem. you could try asking in #kde. but wherever you ask, I think people would appreciate it if you were less impatient and less demanding
<ravenous> Xtreem: install wine and mount the floppy, then 'wine /mnt/floppy/blah.exe'
<_lupine> ravenous: not quite ;)
<_lupine> windows doesn't need wine...
<Xtreem> yeah
<RogueThunder> Ravenous: Infortunately, not accuratley.
<Xtreem> lol
<ravenous> i thought he was talking about linux
<_lupine> I know :)
<ravenous> cd a: and run the exes jebus
<RawSewage> Jucato, I am.  I get tired of people telling me Im wrong for wanting such and such a feature
<_lupine> not even close
<_lupine> Xtreem: open up a command-line box ("cmd.exe"), and try "sys a:"
<RogueThunder> Ravenous: atleast, so it appears
<Xtreem> ok
<RawSewage> And what a horrible stupid person I am for asking about such a feature
<_lupine> that's what it was on ye anciente 9x architecture
<RawSewage> how dare I ask for such a feature
<Jucato> RawSewage: you're not wrong, and it's not stupid
<_lupine> indeed :)
<ravenous> so click on properties
<Xtreem> it said it was not a command
<_lupine> so XP/NT doesn't do that
<_lupine> OK, you're going to need to find a bootable disc image
<ravenous> or any of the windows cds
<_lupine> will it give real-mode?
<_lupine> (I'm a bit out of date when it comes to Windows)
<_lupine> 8 years!
<Jucato> RawSewage: who knows.. it might be some hidden feature...
<Jucato> anyway, good luck in your search!
<RawSewage> ty
<aseigo> RawSewage: descending into folders recursively to find the size is not fast
<aseigo> RawSewage: in fact, it's the opposite of fast ;)
<Xtreem> is there a bootable image for blank CD-r's?
<ravenous> if fips is anything like partition magic you can just boot off the windows cd and do it there
<RawSewage> aseigo, I never said it was fast
<_lupine> it's nothing like partition magic :)
<_lupine> still, worth a try
<_lupine> (you do have a backup, right, Xtreem?)
<Xtreem> i don't have my win CD
<_lupine> ah :)
<Xtreem> no
<aseigo> RawSewage: that's why konq doesn't provide such things in it's listviews... a way around that would be to asyncronously update those stats so you could sit and stare at your screen while it hums away ... would still probalby need/want to be it's own view...
<_lupine> oh!
<Xtreem> but i don't care if i mess up
<Xtreem> i mess up, I just install kubuntu
<aseigo> RawSewage: in which case, you may want to select the "File size view" instead of the list views
<Xtreem> lol
<aseigo> RawSewage: (or the radial view if you have filelight installed)
<aseigo> RawSewage: both give you what you are looking for
<Xtreem> in this tutorial in getting ready to use FIPs, it sais to defragment, thats what I'm doing now, to make sure that all my winxp files have been moved to the front of the drive
<RawSewage> no, not filesize
<RawSewage> thats like a graphical thing
<ravenous> www.bootdisk.com if you need a fresh boot image
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> than
<Xtreem> thanx8
<RawSewage> Im simply asking for the feature that every other file manager has
<Xtreem> thanx*****
<_lupine> that'll do it :)
<RawSewage> that shows a folder size in list view
<_lupine> I just found http://bootmaster.filerecovery.biz/bm_rescue.html but not as good
<_lupine> RawSewage: presumably the developers of konq. don't see it as a feature
<_lupine> I know I don't
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> I guess theyre better than me
<Xtreem> so, i was the DOS boot disks?
<Xtreem> dos 6.22?
<RawSewage> I'm a failure as a human being
<RawSewage> for wanting such a feature
<_lupine> Xtreem: that'll do fine
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> it gives me a .exe file, I just put that on there?
<_lupine> it's a .exe so presumably you just put a blank floppy in the drive and run it
<_lupine> then afterwards, you should be able to open it up in explorer and copy fips over
<_lupine> (if there's not enough room, delete anything except command.com, config.sys or msdos.sys)
<_lupine> oh, or io.sys
<Xtreem> well, I don't have a floppy drive, just a CD drive
<_lupine> ...ah
<Xtreem> is there a way to get it to boot from thag
<Xtreem> that*
<_lupine> Try one of the bootable CDs
<RogueThunder> ooooh
<_lupine> and leave the fips files somewhere conspicuous on the HD
<Xtreem> like in the root of the C:\ drive
<Xtreem> somewhere like c:\fips-20\
<RogueThunder> highly detailed and easy to follow guide spesificaly for my model! this *should* work...
<_lupine> exactly
* RogueThunder does the not slapping anyone with large trout dance
<Xtreem> well, I just burn the .exe to a blank Cd?
<_lupine> no
<_lupine> ok, you need to find a method to get your computer to boot up in DOS mode
<_lupine> a bootable CD *image* would do that
<_lupine> and you'd burn it as an image (aka. an iso ) using... well, whatever you have
<Xtreem> where may i find the image I'm looking for, thats under 700MB
<_lupine> I don't know
<_lupine> I've not used any of this stuff for 7 years
<_lupine> Just google for "bootable CD image" and see what comes up
<Xtreem> couldn't i just boot up with F8
<Xtreem> and select DOS mode
<Xtreem> ?
<_lupine> XP doesn't have that?
<Xtreem> o
<Xtreem> shit
<Xtreem> damn
<_lupine> XP is crap ;)
<Xtreem> i thought i was on a roll
<Xtreem> lol
<RogueThunder> puppy linux is prehaps the most awsome bootible linux disk... *laughs*
<RogueThunder> i couldnt resist mentioning it...
<Xtreem> well, I guess i'm gonna need to find a bootable .iso
<_lupine> The easiest way to do this, IMO, is to backup your FAT32 drive and use the linux partitioner to delete the current partition, and make two new ones (one fat32, one for linux). Then you can just restore back on to it once you're finished
<_lupine> you should have a backup anyway ;)
<RawSewage> I dont understand how Apple's new Time Machine is going to work
<RogueThunder> I wish i was good with programming things... i want to make a fully featured rippoff of brutal file manager... with multiplayer!
<RawSewage> how does it save your computer's state every single day
<jott> Xtreem: you could always try http://www.bootdisk.com/
<RawSewage> wouldnt that require a mega huge hard drive
<RogueThunder> Where you can walk around the internet *laughs*
<RawSewage> to store copies of everything every single day
* kilrae can't decide whether he should give a 403 or a 404 when someone doesn't have permission to view an article on a website
<RogueThunder> And websites show up as like... buildings
<RawSewage> 404 will confuse them
<hryniewicki> m
<_lupine> RawSewage, presumably it's incremental backup
<RawSewage> use 404
<_lupine> 403
<RawSewage> _lupine, I dont know what that is
<_lupine> it's there, but not accessible
<_lupine> it's where you store a record of the changes
<_lupine> rather than a copy of each revision
<RawSewage> oh
<Xtreem> ok
<Xtreem> i found one
<_lupine> great space savings on desktop PCs, where the major chunk of HD space is taken up by static video, image, etc
<_lupine> (only the first backup is huge ;) )
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: It saves all changes to each file on the file system
<kilrae> 403 is what you're _supposed_ to give, but then again, sometimes you don't even want people to know that the article exists
<RawSewage> kilrae, thats why I said 404.  throw them off
<jott> _lupine: funny think would be if you move an video from one partition to another all the time ;)
<_lupine> but you don't want people emailing you saying "dudz0r, j00r site sux0rz" ;
<hryniewicki> #ubuntu.pl
<_lupine> because that's what'll happen if people find broken links
<_lupine> (which is what a 404 will imply)
<RawSewage> Can K/Ubuntu implement a Time Machine feature
<kilrae> i could just do it properly and have the option of replacing the 403 page with a 404 lookalike if a client doesn't want 403 errors to come up
<jott> _lupine: you could redirect them to the homepage to annoy them ;)
<_lupine> RawSewage: look up rsync
<RawSewage> ok
<_lupine> jott: true :)
<RawSewage> I figured Linux already did it
<_lupine> I actually do that on my sites (redirect to homepage)
<_lupine> ...mostly because I can't be bothered writing error messages! ;)
<RogueThunder> OOOOOOOOOOOOOH!
<RogueThunder> Jott: Methinks, its about to start working now.
<Xtreem> I have a cool error message on my server :-P
<jott> RogueThunder: oh nice ;)
<RogueThunder> Jott: Much has changed now that i did what this walkthrough says
<jott> RogueThunder: so you beat ndiswrapper?
<Xtreem> http://0ptix.co.nr/poop/
<RogueThunder> Jott: beat? embrased!
<kilrae> well, the 404 would probably say something about logging in and trying again
<RawSewage> _lupine,  ??  rsync doesnt look like Time MAchine at all.   "rsync is a program that allows files to be copied to and from remote machines in much the same way as rcp. "
<_lupine> RawSewage: works well here
<Xtreem> brb
* kilrae liked "Quoth the raven: 404"
<jott> RogueThunder: hehe ;) don't be to nice to it.. it will load evil windows driver ;>
<_lupine> I've got incremental backups of my server PC going back months
<Xtreem> I g2g burn the image
<RogueThunder> Jott: Its no longer mysterously eth2, its eth1 right after eth0(my dlink wired card that will probobly never be used unless i use this computer as a bridge)
<RawSewage> _lupine, are you sure it's rsync
<_lupine> yep
<jott> RogueThunder: fine
<RawSewage> ok
<_lupine> in true linux style, you need to tell it what to do, of course
<RawSewage> _lupine, do you do daily backups?
<jott> RawSewage: it not rsync its rdiff ;)
<RawSewage> hm ok
<RawSewage> thx
<_lupine> rdiff is just a wrapper for rsync ?
<_lupine> (I thought)
<jott> or even "rdiff-backup"
<RawSewage> looks like it's already isntalled
<_lupine> backups are every few days
<_lupine> midn you, the server's on a 4.3GB hard drive, so even full backups wouldn't exactly be huge!
<fdoving> rdiff-backup is nice, even nicer when run from backupninja.
<RawSewage> so
<peanutb> how would you set up rdiff backups?
<RawSewage> how do I begin
<RawSewage> rtfm?
<fdoving> peanutb: use backupninja.
<_lupine> pretty much :)
<peanutb> ok
<ravenous> and run rdiff-backup?
<RogueThunder> Jott: do you happen to remember the thing to add before your wep code if its ascii?
<_lupine> s: ?
<RogueThunder> thanks
<RogueThunder> ^.^
<jott> i don't trust wep anyway ;) using openvpn
<RogueThunder> Jott: *groan* it doesnt work... but it definatley is closer.
<jott> :/
<Xtreem> back
<RogueThunder> Jott: i just use wep as a basic password, i dont expect anyone with half a clue to even try through it
<Xtreem> ok, still defragging
<Xtreem> got the image burned
<RogueThunder> Jott: my wireless network reaches a whole 14ft past our property... we live on a full acre XD
<Xtreem> now, after I install kubuntu on the second partition, how will I select the OS I want to boot too?
<xwolf-> grub will be installed
<Xtreem> o
<jott> RogueThunder: THEY are watching you ;P
<Xtreem> sweet
<xwolf-> and at that time, he will check for other OSes
<Xtreem> it will ask me which OS I want to boot too?
<xwolf-> then, upon reset, he will give you a list of possible boot places
<ravenous> the grub menu will list your OS options as long as its setup right
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> good
<Xcalibur> thanx
<kilrae> here's another question, if a user has a private profile and someone goes to it, do you give them a 403?
<Xcalibur> your guys are f****** awesome here man...
<Xcalibur> I g2g build a cage for my neighbors rabbit, and wait for the defragmenting tool to finish, cya!
<ravenous> i hate when rabbit cage manufacturing interferes with my computer time *sigh*
<RogueThunder> Jott: *laughs* the v4 of my card is damn-near automaticaly supported.
<RogueThunder> Jott: it seems ive gotten so far, that mine only needs to be configured though... which is a long ways.
<RogueThunder> Jott: By chance... what was that scan command?
<RogueThunder> Jott: or was that someone elce
<jott> RogueThunder: iwlist eth1 scanning
<madman__> i changed the font size in kate. the size changed writing in kate but prints at smaller font size, like it's printing a defult setting. any help with this.
<jott> madman__: there are different schemas for printing
<jott> madman__: on the pring dialog unfold options and see "layout"
<jott> or change the kate - printing scheme via kate configuartion
<madman__> looking now
<RawSewage> so is this fine:   sudo rdiff-backup /home/rawsewage /backup
<madman__> i did change using the config
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<Chousuke> I wonder if it's proper to make directories directly under / :D
<RawSewage> next time I'll back up to a diff HD
<RawSewage> but I cant stop it now
<Chousuke> Heh
<pointwood> anyone got an idea as to why I can't play .flac files in amarok (using xine), but I can in kaffeine (also using xine)
<RogueThunder> Jott: Gday... Im going to have to pester the 2 people who seem to know what theyre doing configuring these cards on the ubuntu forums now ^.- gl with your stufs n such
<Chousuke> It's not much of a backup if it's on the same drive
<RawSewage> how do I stop it
<Chousuke> try ctrl-c
<RawSewage> that wont work
<Chousuke> try again :P
<RawSewage> I remapped Ctrl+c to Copy
<Chousuke> hmh
<Chousuke> a silly thing to do :)
<jott> Chousuke: well with rdiff-backup it can make sense..
<Chousuke> ctrl-c is very useful
<RawSewage> what if I just exit the console
<Chousuke> jott: if the drive fails, the data is gone
<jott> Chousuke: sure but rdiff-backup can be used for incremantal restoring ;)
<RawSewage> what if I just exit the console
<jott> like "give me that file as it was 3 days ago"
<Chousuke> jott: right.
<jott> but you are right ... its better to use another drive
<Chousuke> yeah
<RawSewage> please answer now
<RawSewage> runaway app
<Chousuke> RawSewage: kill it
<RawSewage> will exiting console terminate it
<Chousuke> from another terminal
<Chousuke> use ps -a to find out  what the process id is
<Chousuke> ps -A even
<Chousuke> then "sudo kill <pid>" (sudo needed because it's a root process)
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> 5445
<kbrooks> so kill it
<RawSewage> ok
<v3ctor> after you `kill` it, check to make sure it died
<v3ctor> some apps don't respond to the default signal kill sends
<madman__> jott: kate/settings/config-kate/editor/fonts & colors/font tab/siez=18/click apply/click ok/ maybe i need to change default schema for kate to kate-printing / it's begening to get clear to me/ thank you
<RawSewage> its dead
<RawSewage> so, should I link my other HD to the mnt folder
<RawSewage> or should I create a new folder at root level
<RawSewage> and link it to my other HD
<Zamboulie> where do you get linux drivers for webcams?
<madman__> RawSewage: i have you gave the ubuntu guide a look ?
<RawSewage> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<madman__> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<RawSewage> ty
<madman__> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Hardware
<Zamboulie> can anyone help me?
<cannonball> Zamboulie: most hardware is supported by the kernel, you don't necessarily need to go out and 'get drivers'.
<Zamboulie> well my webcam is all green
<kbrooks> Ubuntu? Freeware?
<cannonball> Zamboulie: google for your specific model and the word "linux".
<Zamboulie> i tried that
<kbrooks> "Are any key programs missing? Not really, but you have to do extra work to get MP3- and DVD-playing software. Both formats are proprietary, so they aren't distributed with the all-freeware Ubuntu. Enabling digital music, for example, requires installing about a dozen file packages (with bizarre names like "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse"), and enduring occasional encounters with the terminal window to enter commands."
<cannonball> It might be that yours isn't supported then.  What's the model number and manufacturer?
<Zamboulie> pc camera 6029 CIF
<kbrooks> Ubuntu is NOT "all-freeware".
<Zamboulie> i have no clue what manufacturer it is
<jdong_> kbrooks: are you reading that 'is ubuntu right for you'
<jdong_> article?
<Tm_T> kbrooks: ?
<RawSewage> arrg  I hate Flash
<RawSewage> it keeps messing up FF
<ravenous> welcome to flash in linux, until 9 comes out at least
<RawSewage> when will that be
<jellegant> hey, room
<cannonball> Zamboulie: if you do 'lsusb', do you see any more detail about it?
<ravenous> last i heard first quarter 07 is what they predicted
<cannonball> RawSewage: go look at slashdot, there's an article about it just today (interviewed the lead developer).
<kbrooks> jdong_, of course
<kbrooks> jdong_, it must be wrong.
<jdong_> kbrooks: yeah, i had mixed feelings about that article
<jdong_> I think it could've given a bit more seriousness to ubuntu
<kbrooks> seriousness = no oversimplification?
<jdong_> it's a pretty low-quality article, not to mention factually incorrect at times
<jdong_> but its attitude towards ubuntu is at least somewhat accepting
<kbrooks> i feel the article author is oversimplifying and being logically failable
<Zamboulie> ya i got something
<jdong_> kbrooks: yes, but I can see people reading that article wanting to give ubuntu a try
<jdong_> kbrooks: it's an easy-to-read article for sure...
<kbrooks> yeah
<kbrooks> bbl
<RawSewage> cannonball, I hate SlashDot
<jdong_> RawSewage: I suppose you're not a digg reader then :)
<jdong_> lol
<RawSewage> I hate Digg
<ravenous> the interview doesnt really say anything anyway
<RawSewage> I scooped a few stories on Digg, and all I get were a few snide remarks and a few Diggs.  a week or 2 later, someone 'scoops' the exact same story, and it makes the fron tpage, and everyone is gushing about what a great scoop it is
<RawSewage> screw them
<jdong_> lol
<ravenous> wow
<ravenous> and you care? ;)
<RawSewage> not anymore
<RawSewage> I deleted Digg and SlashDot from my bookmarks
<ravenous> lol
<RawSewage> same with SlashDot
<RawSewage> I submit a story, it gets rejected
<ravenous> well i dont think they're losing any sleep over that
<RawSewage>  a week later, someone posts same story, everyone gushes about it
<RawSewage> screw those 'democratic' news sites
<RawSewage> Digg is nothing more than the Stephen Colbert clip site now anyway
<RawSewage> theres no news there
<ravenous> i go to slashdot to read, not to post or make comments or anything, works for me
<RawSewage> youre reading stories filtered by idiots
<RawSewage> but whatever
<ravenous> so whats better?
<RawSewage> nothing atm
<ravenous> well thats ridiculous
<ravenous> rant that they all suck and offer no alternative, thats priceless
<jdong_> once in a while something worthwhile comes up on digg
<larson9999> just had a tech interview.  i forgot the db2 syntax to extract the month from a date.  errr, how about "month" you moron!
<larson9999> hey! i like digg, kinda.
<buz> does anyone know how i could get rid of the horizontal lines between toolbars in kde apps?
<elvin> yo taru
<ubuntu_> hallo vincentmx
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<Dannilion> hello :)
<ubuntu_> it- my first time i use linux
<ubuntu_> i-m italian..so i can-t speak very well in english
<Sanne> ubuntu_: welcome :)
<_lupine> !it
<ubuntu_> thx sanne
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RawSewage> Ktorrent 2.0.2 is out
<RawSewage> not for 386
<RawSewage> soon
<RawSewage> Kubuntu 6.06 : amd64 (i386 will follow soon)
<leux> hi
<leux> i need some help for my wlan card
<_lupine> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_lupine> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cutepinkbunnies> hi _lupine
<leux> my prob is i can't start no connection without activation my wlan card via a button on my notebook. but this button seems to need a driver.
<cathal> just after putting an extra GB of ram into my comp. Any command or GUI that will tell me the total amount of memory in my computer.? Just to confirm it has picked it up.
<ravenous> you dont need to wait for the i386 version of ktorrent if you just compile it
<Sanne> cathal: free
<Sanne> cathal: tells you about RAM and Swap
<Sanne> cathal: or System->KInfoCenter->Memory, if you want to have it pretty :)
<cathal> Sanne: yep that command is fine, GUI is nice to know also. Great stuff, thx
<elvin> 
<Sanne> cathal: you're welcome :)
<aka_foley> what is a good burning program?
<elvin>                                            -_-
<Sanne> aka_foley: I like k3b
<ccc_> aka_foley: k3b
<jdong_> k3b
<jdong_> always k3b :)
<jdong_> or mkisofs/cdrecord if you want to look cool in front of your friends
<Top_GEAR> Does the directory /etc/sysconfig exists in ubuntu?
<Jazon> hey, where can i get some help with xgl and compiz??
<jdong_> Top_GEAR: no, that's a redhat thing
<jdong_> Top_GEAR: what are you looking for?
<Top_GEAR> jdong_: Where does ubuntu save the LANG and COUNTRY settings?
<ccc_> !xgl > Jazon
<ravenous> Jazon: #ubuntu-xgl
<aka_foley> is k3b used with terminal (i don't like to use the terminal because i was 1 month ago a stuoid windows user!)
<Jazon> thx guys :D
<ravenous> aka_foley: its GUI
<jdong_> Top_GEAR: hmm, good question, it's some sort of dpkg-reconfigure local thing
<jdong_> let me look for you
<ravenous> aka_foley: probably the closest burning program you'll find to nero etc other windows burners
<Sanne> aka_foley: take a look, you'll love it :) http://k3b.plainblack.com/screenshots
<jdong_> Top_GEAR:  check /etc/environment
<elvin> haha shaw
<ninHer_> k3b is great with gui
<ravenous> cant wait to see the new k3b theme for 1.0, though i dont mind the old one
<Top_GEAR> jdong_: Thanxs. That was what I was looking for.
<aka_foley> i have installed it now it's very nice!
<slaxy> hi room
<ninHer_> ..and powerful
<ninHer_> hi slaxy
<slaxy> i wanted to install kde on ubuntu ... im already downloading from package manager right now.. i just want to know that i can switch to gnome and kde at will
<slaxy> hi ninHer_
<azzco> Hi does anyone here use kxdocker?
<ravenous> slaxy: yup, from 'sessions' on the login screen
<slaxy> ravenous: well i was guessing that.. but then as far as i think.. gdm and kdm are 2 different things... [correct me if im wrong]  ... and we have to run each one to access different windows manager
<ravenous> nope
<aka_foley> how to install tar.gz files i have graphic driver
<ravenous> they are different but you can run either DE with either kdm or gdm
<azzco> not really you can chose to run one and then you can chose wich session from the display manager (gdm/kdm)
<azzco> they have the same funktions but looks a bit different ;)
<ravenous> aka_foley: it needs to be compiled to be installed, what are you trying to do?
<h3sp4wn> aka_foley: How do you know that you need to install the graphics driver in that way ?
<angasule> !kweather
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1207 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<amachu> slaxy: better to run, apt-get install kde*.*
<slaxy> ravenvous, azzco: thx ....
<slaxy> one more thing.. i have installed nvidia drivers, XGL on my present gnome X ..... will i have to again install again for KDE ?
<amachu> slaxy: from console
<ravenous> slaxy: your going to have to setup how it starts different other than that it should work
<h3sp4wn> slaxy: just install kubuntu-desktop (and it will bring all of kde)
<aka_foley> i have a s3 savage4 graphic card & it doesn't work right tv-out and other things. on the page s3graphics i have found a linux driver!
<amachu> slaxy: yup...
<filthpig> Hola. Trying to mount my ntfs drives in Kubuntu Dapper, but after editing fstab and trying "mount /media/ntfs" it gives me "mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /media/ntfs busy". Trying to umount either doesn't help :s Any ideas what might be causing this?
<slaxy> amachu: well since synaptic is not working for me im using adept and im nearly done with it.... thx :)
<slaxy> h3sp4wn: well thats what i did :) .. thx
<slaxy> ravenous: well thats a better news... else i have to install drivers and other things again... thx :)
<aka_foley> how to install tar.gz files help me?
<ravenous> slaxy: the xgl wiki shows how to start it under kde, fyi, shows a startxgl script you can make and add it to 'sessions' or a couple other ways
<amachu> aka_foley: untar
<amachu> aka_foley: get GCC installed first
<slaxy> ravenous: heading for ubuntuforums ...thx for headsup....
<amachu> aka_foley: goto to the unzipped folder
<slaxy> brb
<amachu> aka_foley: ./configure (hope this should be done as normal user)
<amachu> aka_foley: then do, make install
<amachu> aka_foley: make install should be given as root
<angasule> does anyone have kweather working? I get 'unknown station'...
<ravenous> aka_foley: i dont think you need to do any of that, you need to 'sudo apt-get install s3switch' the program enables the tvout etc on s3 cards
<amachu> aka_foley: that will do gud..
<amachu> aka_foley: as ravenous stated
<nonickname> i forget, what is the library that supports mp3's?
<ravenous> because the savage drivers are already in xorg and should be detected by default, but the s3switch program manages the output of the card whether its crt/tvout, etc
<ravenous> nonickname: libxine-extracodecs
<nonickname> thanks
<aka_foley> why not as root?
<ravenous> ?
<aka_foley> tv out doesn't work
<aka_foley> !
<ravenous> did you install s3switch?
<aka_foley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22064
<aka_foley> ravenous:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22064
<ravenous> ya so man s3switch or s3switch -h for help
<aka_foley> and how to config it? i can speak and understand perfect russia and german but english...
<ravenous> maybe try an ubuntu channels that speaks that then
<ravenous> aka_foley: from what im reading, and if the tvout connection is setup, running 's3switch crt tv' will turn on both tv and crt
<aka_foley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22066
<aka_foley> it doesn't work have i to restart the pc?
<ravenous> its not even detecting that you have the tvout connected to the card
<aka_foley> yes
<aka_foley> i control it
<ravenous> wait
<ravenous> you need s3switch crt tv, not crt ntsc
<ravenous> 'both' is lcd and crt
<ravenous> and -q means quiet dont run that we need to see the output
<ryanr> how do I find the kernel version I am running?
<ravenous> ryanr: uname -r
<ryanr> thanks ravenous
<ravenous> np
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm having a problem getting kaudiocreator to actually rip anything...I've tried using LAME and FLAC. I think I might be missing something glaringly obvious but I can't think what. Could anyone help me get it working?
<aka_foley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22068
<aka_foley> s3switch -crt tv                doesn't work, too!
<ravenous> maybe try a restart
<ravenous> it doesnt see the tv as being connected
<aka_foley> ok
<aka_foley> tanks very much
<ravenous> as long  as your running the savage driver and its all plugged in i would think it should work
<ravenous> (s3switch)
<fallendamnation> I need some help with K3b
<ravenous> ?
<ravenous> are you going yo make us use our telepathy to figure out the problem or?
<fallendamnation> keeps saying it that cdrecord has no permission to open up the device
<h3sp4wn> fallendamnation: kdesu k3bsetup (thats a good start)
<ravenous> bingo
<ravenous> run it with kdesu k3b maybe if it doesnt have permissions  to access
<fallendamnation> k then what do i do
<fallendamnation> i got the configure up
<ravenous> im guessing your user doesnt have permission to access cdrecord
<fallendamnation>  Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver
<ravenous> id run kdesu k3b and see it works
<ravenous> see *if
<youssef> hi everyb
<fallendamnation> nope doesnt work
<ravenous> has it correctly detected the burner?
<fallendamnation> how do i make sure it has?
<ravenous> kdesu k3bsetup
<ravenous> devices should be listed
<fallendamnation> seems to
<fallendamnation> but it lists 2 devices
<jdong_> why is k3bsetup being used??
<ravenous> so you have two burners or a burner and a cd drive or what?
<Phoenix92x> is this the right channel to ask for some help with kaudiocreator?
<fallendamnation> i have one CD/DVD drive
<fallendamnation> only burns CDs though
<ravenous> hm
<ravenous> well i cant really say i had the same problem but running with kdesu works fine, since  all my burning programs have root permissions
<fallendamnation> both of them are exactly the same cept for the device node
<ravenous> its just one
<ravenous> mine lists two as well but ive only got one, something with the setup
<fallendamnation> yeah ok
<fallendamnation> i also got X-CD roast
<aka_foley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22069
<aka_foley> tv out doesn't work please help
<ravenous> wow
<fallendamnation> but it says that there is no root configuration file
<ravenous> please follow
<fallendamnation> i know the cd burner works cause i burnt Kubuntu with Ubuntu
<ravenous> aka_foley: 's3switch crt tv' no dashes or lines or any other thing
<ravenous> aka_foley: you've done about every command except the one i gave you
<ocjeunesse> cherche canal ubuntu.fr
<ravenous> fallendamnation: doesnt it make a new config file once you run it as root?
<Phoenix92x> can anyone please help me get kaudiocreator to actually rip a CD? I click the "rip" button and it just sits there, no error or anything
<aka_foley> restart again it doesnt work i used http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22071
<fallendamnation> i dont know
<fallendamnation> im pretty screwed then
<ravenous> aka_foley: have you tried just 's3switch tv'? its getting farther after your reboot TV is at least showing up under connected devices its just not turning it on
<moon2> oooooolas
<lzap> I have just installed Kubuntu into Ubuntu and I am impressed! last KDE I checked out was 3.2
<lzap> I want more :-)
<aka_foley> when i try "s3switch tv" my lcd monitor is black and schows nothin' then i tipped in without seeing anything root@yo:~# s3switch crt
<aka_foley> and now?
* rouzic se ha ido
<ravenous> aka_foley: when you s3switch tv is it coming up on the tv though?
<aka_foley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22072
<aka_foley> no
<aka_foley> the tv is black & the monitor is black
<ravenous> what kind of tv is it? ntsc. ntscj, pal?
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto, alegrate
<yankee> hi @ll
<yankee> Does the installation on kubuntu usually resume after booting the first time?
<ravenous> yankee: no
<oslo> hi
<ravenous> one install, reboot, your in
<yankee> ok.. At least no installationprocess is still running than
<oslo> when my screensavers starts i have a black screen, but when i test them they work properly ..how can i do to resolve that ?
<yankee> unfortunattly display 7 keeps beeing blang while I expected KDE to show up there
<yankee> blang=blank
<ravenous> is this a fresh install or what?
<yankee> Is it suspicious that all resolutions in the xorg.conf are set to 1280x1280...?
<yankee> yes, it is a fresh install
<Diabolic> I can't find out how to change the speed of my mouse (touchpad) or disabling clicking by clicking the touchpad.  Anyone know how?
<aka_foley> what now?
<Phoenix92x> am I asking in the wrong channel or something?
<aka_foley> i don't know what to do!!
<Phoenix92x> will nobody help me with kaudiocreator?
<ravenous> aka_foley: again, is your tv ntsc, ntscj or pal?
<CapNemo> users of kopete around here ??
<ravenous> yankee: i assume you used the livecd? all the graphics and everything were working fine on it?
<CapNemo> i have a strange behavior in kopete : it colors the text i send with random colors ?! any idea to remove that ??
<yankee> <ravenous> You mean whether I installed with the livecd? Yes... But I choosed insalation in text-mode
<ravenous> yankee: was the livecd working fine though? did it boot and you got xwindows and everything?
<ironfroggy> would it be crazy to install windows firefox over wine so i can get flash 9?
<ravenous> ironfroggy: pretty much
<aka_foley> i don't know from sony kv-25c1d
<ironfroggy> ravenous: any good reason not to?
<yankee> ravenous: I treid once to start from it before installation, but I had the same problem
<ironfroggy> ravenous: assuming i have a strong need for flash 9
<Phoenix92x> can anyone help me with kaudiocreator?....please?....it refuses to actually rip anything. I mean, even a "try this channel $channelname" would be helpful
<ravenous> ironfroggy: afaik its unusably slow from ppl ive talked to
<yankee> that's why I took the text-installation
<aka_foley> its from 200
<aka_foley> 2000
<ironfroggy> ravenous: ive never had speed troubles with running anything on wine.
<ravenous> ironfroggy: well try it then
<ravenous> ;)
<ravenous> yankee: well you've got the same problem you did before with the livecd, text mode isnt going to fix anything, its not detecting your monitor settings probably, you need to sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and input them manually
<ravenous> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Phoenix92x> I really don't understand why no one will respond to me at all
<ravenous> or check this out
<ravenous> Phoenix92x: because nobody here thats active probably uses the program
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used it.
<ravenous> nor have i
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use 'grip' to rip my cd's to mp3/oggs
<Phoenix92x> grip?
<mau> ciao ci sono italiani?
<Phoenix92x> allrighty, I'll give that a shot then
<ravenous> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Phoenix92x> do Cd rippers in general need root permissions to do their work properly?
<slaxy> hi guys... kubuntu-desktop is getting installed on ubuntu right now... before it started the installation it did ask.. which DM would you like to select.... and i had to go for kdm.... guess DM can be anything... and the windows session can be selected... anyway let me have a look.. will update soon...
<ravenous> Phoenix92x: mine do
<mau> Scusa, sono un dilettante
<Phoenix92x> ravenous: how do I give a cd ripper root permissions?
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  from just running kaudiocreater - seems ya need to set up what encoder to use at the first run. and its HIGHLY possible it cant find the cd due to the path or permissions.
<slaxy> brb restart
<ravenous> Phoenix92x: beyond me but you'd have to chmod the program to give user permissions probably, i just use sudo/kdesu myself
<aliasfred> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: it sees the cd and can read the tracks, and has grabbed the information from CDDB. But when I hit "rip" it just sits there and everything stays at 0%, doesnt even give me an error
<Diabolic> I can't find out how to change the speed of my mouse (touchpad) or disabling clicking by clicking the touchpad.  Anyone know how?
<yankee> oh... another short thing:(It is my first time with kubuntu): It would be useful to install an ssh-server so I can copy&paste... But well... how do I do that...? I tried "sudo apt-get install sshd" but nothing happend at all
<jdong_> yankee: sudo apt-get install ssh
<jdong_> it's actually openssh-server if you want to be really nerdy :)
<jdong_> but ssh will do just fine
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  run it from a terminal see if any messages show up
<Phoenix92x> good idea, will do
<lotusleaf> jdong_: hi :) nice to see a new version of checkinstall and krusader appear ;)
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  its working fine for me.
<lzap> well, GNOME has very nice OSD on my ThinkPad laptop when I change volume. does KDE have something like this?
<jdong_> lotusleaf: :)
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  also you may have to isntall some encoders or other tools for it to use.
<yankee> jdong: ok :-). But it is still the same, that nothing happens... Not the question that I am used to from apt-get whether I want to install the selected packet or even no error-message...
<lotusleaf> jdong_: you efforts are appreciated by many
<jdong_> yankee: you mean you type it at a konsole and get no response??
<dhq> hey all
<yankee> right... Well it asks me for a password...
<ravenous> Diabolic: if your lucky and its a synaptics touckpad installing 'ksynaptics' will give you an icon in the tray to do all that with, if its an alps touchpad im afraid its harder and ive yet to figure it out (i have an alps)
<ravenous> yankee: so type in your password
<yankee> If I remember correctly I give a blank passwort...
<jdong_> and after giving it a password nothing happens?
<nomad411> Hi.. is anyone here running 6/06 on a macbook?
<jdong_> your password cannot be blank :-/
<jdong_> sudo will not like it
<yankee> oh... mine? Because I never set a root-pw during installation, I think...
<ravenous> yankee: yes yours
<jdong_> yes, your password
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: I have FLAC installed from synaptic. I'm trying to get it to use FLAC. It tells me a job has started, but there's a little green pause button next to it and nothing actually happens.
<now3d> thanks for the default topic!
<jdong_> there is no root password in ubuntu
<yankee> ahh... that works :-)
<jdong_> :)
<Phoenix92x> nothing comes up in terminal as to there being a problem
<lotusleaf> there is no spoon
<Diabolic> ravenous: How can I find out what kind it is?
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  click the jobs tab and see what it says?     using oggenc right now and its working
<lotusleaf> jdong_: with the new checkinstall, installwatch is no longer needed?
<jdong_> lotusleaf: correct, new checkinstall includes installwatch
<lotusleaf> jdong_: really? Awesome, thanks, I noticed it removed installwatch when it upgraded. :)
<jdong_> yes, really :)
<aka_foley> how to find german support??
<trappist> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Phoenix92x> the jobs queue says "job 1, progress 0%, description (trackname), there's a ittle green pause button next to it. On the bottom it says Ripping (1 active, 0 queued)
<Phoenix92x> and I was trying that with oggenc
<Dr_Willis> !de
<Dr_Willis> lol - !lag
<ravenous> Diabolic: *shrug* im sure you could find it somewhere in thle xorg config or something, i just installed ksynaptics and when it didnt work i uninstalled
<Diabolic> :))
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  you did select all the tracks?
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: I'm just trying one right now
<Phoenix92x> but I've tried a few, it won't do any of them
<ravenous> Diabolic: its listed somewhere thats how i figured it out it was alps but it was in gnome's device manager and i dont know the kde equivlent
<Phoenix92x> also, Dr_Willis, do you see anywhere where one can select the quality of a rip?
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  its all udder the settings for whatever encoder you want to use.
<Diabolic> ravenous: It seems like it's synaptics.
<ravenous> Diabolic: well id just give ksynaptics and install then and hope for the best ;)
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: when I hit configure for that all I get are "name" "command line" and "extension" as options
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  also dont mount the cd when you pop it in the drive.. i hit 'cancel' when that window poped uo.
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  yes.. so tweak the command line to be what you want to change the ogg options you want. :P
<ravenous> Phoenix92x: the quality etc has to be under the command line options of the encoding program
<Dr_Willis> that cd rip was fast. ..
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: I'm going to try it again being sure to not mount it
<lotusleaf> Has anyone else noticed in kde 3.5.4 running kcalc via alt-f2 sometimes crashes kicker?
<Phoenix92x> gah it's still not doing anything
<Dr_Willis> make syre ya got oggenc installed. :)
<Dr_Willis> since it aparently lets ya select encoders and tools you dont have installed
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: can you see if you can get it working using Lame?
<Dr_Willis> using flac right now. :P
<Dr_Willis> on my 2nd cd
<Dr_Willis> try a 'sudo apt-get install flac' and see if you got flac installed.
<Dr_Willis> !info oggtools
<ubotu> Package oggtools does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> !search oggenc
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<Dr_Willis> for the ogg  encoder and tools.
<Phoenix92x> flac is installed
<Phoenix92x> lame is installed
<Phoenix92x> oggenc is installed
<miba76> any one speak ger, need help
<miba76> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Neit.
<h3sp4wn>  !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait thats russian. :)
<leo690> oip[ujh
<miba76> thx
<Phoenix92x> I'm really confused as to what the problem could be
<nonickname> what library is X_CreatePixmap in?
<yankee> mhhh... is it possible, that I do not have kde installed (the installationprogram did not ask me...)
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  run it from a terminal and see if any messages are printed out.
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: should I that normally or sudo?
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  it could be the device for the cdrom is incorect.
<Dr_Willis> run it normally for a start
<Dr_Willis> if it works with sudo. but not a user --> implies a permission issue.
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: nothing happens, when the program starts it spits out ScimInputContextPlugin()
<Zamboulie> i can't play mp3
<Phoenix92x> nothing else happens at all
<Zamboulie> someone help
<Dr_Willis> !Mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  is it even looking up the cd/song names?
<Diabolic> ravenous: Is the fact that my settings doesn't seem to take effect a bad sign? :P
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: yes, it gets the song names from CDDB and gets them right
<RawSewage> Phoenix92x, did you try playing it off your hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  i checked the box's in the config tha auto rips. then auto ejects.. :P
<Xcalibur> yo
<ravenous> Diabolic: yeah, you've probably got an alps ;) what kinda laptop?
<Phoenix92x> RawSewage: how can I do that? the songs are on the CD. I'm trying to get them onto the hard drive
<RawSewage> just drag them into a folder on your hard drive
<Dr_Willis> its ripping, and encodeing and spitting them out almost as fast as i cn put them in. :)
<Diabolic> ravenous: Dell Latitude D400.
<Xcalibur> I have fips in my c drive in a folder caled fips, I boot to MS-DOS, to load it, how do I navigate to the directory
<Xcalibur> I treid cd c:\fips
<Xcalibur> no luck
<ravenous> Diabolic: mine's a dell too, so im pretty sure you've got alps ;/ ive searched everywhere with about 1500 different answers .. i just wanted to disable tap heh
<Dr_Willis> try the dir command to see whats there.
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: I tried te same thing, it looks them up, says "7 jobs have been started" and nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> is your c: a NTFS partition?
<Xcalibur> no
<Xcalibur> FAT32
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  the jobs tab dont say anything about whats its doing
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  what Sort of DOS did you boot to?
<Phoenix92x> it just sits there and next to description there's a little green pause button
<Dr_Willis> the older dos cant read them
<Xcalibur> DOS 6.22
<Diabolic> ravenous: Hehe, me too.  It get's me crazy.  And my arm hurts because of the low sensitivity :(
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  thats your problem
<Diabolic> s/get's/gets/
<Xcalibur> I think thats the newest right?
<Xcalibur> what I do?
<Dr_Willis> its the latest of the old dos. :P
<Xcalibur> well, what dos do i get then?
<ravenous> you need a windows boot disk, not dos
<Dr_Willis> it still cant read fat32  No idea if they ever upgraded/came out with some ads on
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  what are you TRYING To do? whats fips anyway?
<Xcalibur> it's a partition splitter
<Xcalibur> unless there is a better one?
<Dr_Willis> MANY better ones out.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> shoot
<Dr_Willis> a live cd+gparted is the best ive found
<RawSewage> Whats a common thing to backup daily
<Xcalibur> well, is it under 700MB
<Xcalibur> ?
<Xcalibur> I only have a CD bruner
<Xcalibur> burner*
<Dr_Willis> theres a great many live cd's that have gparted/qtparted/parted on them
<RawSewage> Which folder, besides my Home folder, should I back up daily?
<Dr_Willis> tomsbrt is one  thats like 200mb. DSL is another thats 50mb
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis, are you running kaudiocreator sudo or normally?
<RawSewage> using rdiff-backup
<Xcalibur> damn small linux/
<Xcalibur> ?
<Dr_Willis> RawSewage,  backing up all of /home - can be over kill
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  as a normal user.
<RawSewage> Dr_Willis, yeah, I dont want to do that.  What should I back up in /home
<Xcalibur> what I do next then?
<Dr_Willis> RawSewage,  your firefox cache is not worth backing up. :P
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: any ideas as to what I should do? this is driving me nuts
<RawSewage> what should I backup outside of /home
<RawSewage> I have a few MySQL databases
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  nope..   check dmesg output perhaps.
<Xcalibur> DR_Willis: what should my next step be?
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  the Kubuntu install cd - has partiionng tools on it as well..
<Xcalibur> it does?, enough to split my partition?
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  so download/burn a live cd  that has the tools and boot it.
<notech> tried grip to rip cd's to ogg?
<Xcalibur> like Gentoo Live Cd?
<Dr_Willis> It can resize partitions. Not sure what you mean by 'split'
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what gentoo has on it any more
<Xcalibur> make 1 partition into 2
<Xcalibur> not resize
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  thats not my definition of 'split' :)
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> ok
<Dr_Willis> what kind of partitions you talking about?
<Xcalibur> I'll try the kubuntu CD
<Xcalibur> what tool i use?
<Xcalibur> on kubuntu
<RawSewage> anyone using backupninja
<RawSewage> I dont know anything about backing up
<Xcalibur> ask the roming gnome
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> from travolocity
<Xcalibur> lol
<RawSewage> !backupninja
<ubotu> backupninja: lightweight, extensible meta-backup system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-3 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Xcalibur> !fips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> backupninja rocks :)
<Xcalibur> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Xcalibur> ok
<RawSewage> fdoving, ok good
<Xcalibur> well, I am gonna go try the kubuntu Cd
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: in all oddness, a different app called "ripperx" works flawlessly, I havn't a clue why
<Dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  see what cd device its using?
<Dr_Willis> wow flac files are large. :P
<Dr_Willis> but compared to the .wav i guess they are small.
<Phoenix92x> Dr_Willis: lol ya flacs are huge, but they sound beautiful
<RawSewage> I have no idea what im doing with backupninja
<RawSewage> oh ninjahelper
<sdlnxgk> anyone using digital speakers with sound blaster ???
<_lupine>  is the guy who was looking for 'ar' still here?
<_lupine>  it's in binutils
<Dr_Willis> sdlnxgk,  yes. :)
<_lupine> ...oops
<Phoenix92x> Dr_willis, how do I check that? which cd device its using I mean
<RawSewage> this is weird
<RawSewage> ninjahelper is a terminal program, but you can click options with the mouse
<Diabolic> ravenous: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78904
<Pepe> Hello. I try install kubuntu 6, but, boot hangs on "starting enterprise volume management system" whats the matter ?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis where are the settings for the digital speakers???
<Diabolic> ravenous: Haven't tried it yet, but feedback indicates it has helped.
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis couldn't find a digital setting anywhere :(
<Dr_Willis> sdlnxgk,  i used the alsamixer i though to enable it.. actually it was enabled by default i think. :P
<ravenous> Diabolic: yeah im gonna take a look from what it says  they work alot with the wrong driver
<Dr_Willis> sdlnxgk,  what sound card you got exactly?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis cool will give that a show went from anolog to digital so might need some kicking to get it to work but will give it a try... Thanks
<Dr_Willis> sdlnxgk,  kmix, has a 'switches' tab that has a button for it as well
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis I have the sound blaster live value
<Dr_Willis> but i cant seem to turn it off.. :P to prove it does anything Lol
<Dr_Willis> wife has one of those in her xp box. :P
<Dr_Willis> I got an Audigy2Zs
<sdlnxgk> might be time for an upgrade sound card  :)
<Dr_Willis> i got more sliders and controlls and switches in the mixer then i know what to do with.
<Dr_Willis> sdlnxgk,  the audigy2's are getting cheap now that  those Newer cards are out.
<Dr_Willis> But really - this card will last me a LONG time. :P
<mikim> hey all
<mikim> i have a question
<Dr_Willis> i even got a remote - but not sure how to make that work in linux.
<Dr_Willis> "We got answers.." (tm)
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis  thanks for the info will rehook my digi speakers in a minute and give it a try!!
<mikim> why when i requesting ubuntu i have messege: This request was not approved, so no CDs were shipped???
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis thanks for your help
<VincentMX> mikim: maybe you ordered too many cd's
<mikim> i order only 25 CD ;?
<mikim> :/
<mikim> *
<VincentMX> have you got any reason for this amount of cd's?
<mikim> 10 kubuntu 10 ubuntu 5 edubuntu
<VincentMX> have you got any reason for this amount of cd's?
<adz21c_> Hi, wondering if someone could help me with an issue. I seem to be having an issue with sound. Teamspeak doesn't seem to pick up sound information (just mutes mic and output) also I seem to fail cedega audio tests. To solve this I found I can delete /var/lib/alsa/asound.state then reboot and everything works. However after rebooting a second time teamspeak and cedega fail again, same fix solves this, but frankly it's getting ann
<adz21c_> g this?
<mikim> what is amount?
<mikim> sorry but my english is not good :/
<aliasfred> amount = quantity = 25
<VincentMX> yes
<aliasfred> am curious too :)
<VincentMX> thnx aliasfred
<mikim> so why i can't request it???
<aliasfred> mikim: why do you need so many cd ?
<h3sp4wn> mikim: I think you have to have a more genuine reason to want edubuntu cd's (i.e you are an educational establishment)
<h3sp4wn> I got 20 (10 kubuntu 10 ubuntu with no problems)
<mikim> i try it
<mikim> ok bye
<mikim> thx
<aliasfred> hehe he didnt want to answer the question :)
<Pepe> does anybody know my problem ?
<VincentMX> no
<aliasfred> h3sp4wn: i am curious, why did you need that many cd ?
<VincentMX> you need to ask first
<Pepe> Hello. I try install kubuntu 6, but, boot hangs on "starting enterprise volume management system" whats the matter ?
<h3sp4wn> aliasfred: The only one which had mac and x64 as part of it
<RawSewage> Pepe, is it a beta version of Kubuntu
<VincentMX> 6.10?
<Pepe> no, i think is the stable
<Pepe> dapper
<_lupine> Pepe: sounds like it doesn't like your hard drive configuration
<VincentMX> k
<_lupine> are you actually using EVMS? LVM?
<h3sp4wn> aliasfred: No real reason (just if people want them people can have them if they ask me) they are all useless anyway as you need to download 300mb of updates
<Pepe> _lupine what is LVM ? EVMS ?
<Pepe> my hard disk is serial ata 120 gb
<jdong_> Pepe: do you have any hard drives that could be going bad?
<_lupine> If you don't know, you're not using them :)
<jdong_> or scratched cd's in the cd-rom drive?
<aliasfred> h3sp4wn: ok
<_lupine> ...
<Pepe> I dont hope so :S
<_lupine> boot into recovery mode, and disable EVMS
<jdong_> he's on a livecd, right?
<Pepe> yes
<_lupine> ah....
<_lupine> right
<_lupine> Download the alt. install CD
<jdong_> when evms starts on the livecd, it'll scan all the partitions on the disks
<jdong_> if one of them is weird, it will hang evms
<_lupine> of course, the likelihood is that it'll do the same thing on the installed system
<jdong_> but usually after a minute or two it clears up
<_lupine> (ubuntu starts too much stuff by default, IMO)
<h3sp4wn> _lupine: I agree
<jdong_> idn, most of the things it starts are eseential
<RawSewage> I think the default for sessions should be:  Start with new sesssion, instead of  Restore Previous Session
<_lupine> ???
<jdong_> evms is used for lvm/device-mapper
<_lupine> no, they aren't :)
<jdong_> yes, they are...
<jdong_> I've tried to trim down ubuntu's boot procedure before
<Pepe> "start kubuntu in safe graphics mode" ? do I chose this ?
<jdong_> I think I succeeded in removing two symlinks
<RawSewage> Restore Previous Session accumulates lots of baggage over time, and slows everything down
<_lupine> except in a few configurations, there's no need for them.
<jdong_> evms?
<jdong_> the livecd uses device-mapper
<jdong_> which requires evms
<jdong_> there's one configuration
<jdong_> not to mention lvm users
<_lupine> how many people actually use EVMS, though? Or LVM? Not that many
<h3sp4wn> You can't even install to lvm without using the alternative cd (as far as I know)
<_lupine> RAID?
<jdong_> _lupine: do you boot the livecd?
<jdong_> if so, you need evms
<jdong_> end of story
<_lupine> h3sp4wn: you can - you just need to wipe your entire HD first
<_lupine> dong_: RAID?
<_lupine> HPLIPS?
<jdong_> raid does nothing if you don't have a raid
<_lupine> PCMCIA?
<jdong_> again, all of those don't take any time if you don't have the hardware
<h3sp4wn> I think software raid is pretty pointless anyway
<_lupine> they do on startup
<jdong_> not really
<_lupine> and they're one more thing that can break
<h3sp4wn> if you want raid you should have it in hardware
<jdong_> they are not what's chewing up time
<h3sp4wn> so the os sees it as one disk
<jdong_> h3sp4wn: actually, software raid is quite useful
<jdong_> not everyone can afford a hardware raid controller
<h3sp4wn> jdong_: Too slow
<jdong_> not terribly bad
<jdong_> still better than no raid
<jdong_> upstart will fix a lot of the init dumbness
<Pepe> "setting up LVM Volume Groups" <-- is this what i have to disable? how do I do that ?
<_lupine> fingers crossed :)
<_lupine> pepe: lvm is somewhat different to evms
<Pepe> "buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 9779462" <-- Is my hard drive broken? :(
<JohnFlux_> h3sp4wn: hardware raid is poinless
<JohnFlux_> h3sp4wn: pointless
<JohnFlux_> h3sp4wn: software raid is far more flexible
<jdong_> Pepe: either that or the CD
<JohnFlux_> h3sp4wn: and you aren't screwed if the hardware controller breaks
<jdong_> JohnFlux: depends on how expensive your hardware raid controller is :)
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> I'd like one of those fancy ones with a battery backup
<JohnFlux_> jdong_: and what if it breaks?
<jdong_> JohnFlux_: the chances of that happening are not as good as the chances of write cache data loss :)
<Pepe> ok, thankyou for your help, bye
<zerotreta> alguem ai pode me dizer por que no acho os canais do brasil?
<zerotreta> qual rede devo conectar?
<_lupine> !portugese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_lupine> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<zerotreta> _lupine:  isso ai maninho
<jdong_> is "use" really portugese?
<_lupine> :( no portugese or brasilian nein non
<zerotreta> join #ubuntu-br
<_lupine> anyone know any more 'no' words? :)
<soulrider_> no
<soulrider_> :P
<_lupine> already got that one
<joscha> nein (german)
<_lupine> I should know, really... I have a portugese friend
<_lupine> got that one too :p
<h3sp4wn> JohnFlux_: HP support contract (you can have one in 4 hours or just keep a spare)
<CatSoup> this might be a dumb question, but can i run gnome on kubuntu?
<soulrider_> justo go to babelfish and translate "no"
<jdong_> CatSoup: sure
<_lupine> We could always just agree that RAID itself is pointless... that's what multiple redundant power supplies, UPS, and minutely backups to multiple overseas locations are for
<joscha> CatSoup: sure
<CatSoup> cool beans. i just install the package through adept?
<jdong_> _lupine: but what about my 5xRAID1 performance?
<joscha> just install gnome-desktop
<_lupine> but hardware RAID is cheaper, and software RAID cheaper still ;)
<h3sp4wn> _lupine: It is pointless for home use but you may as well have it for business critical stuff (in hardware)#
<_lupine> true. Won't exactly do any harm
* jdong_ wonders if he fits the definition of "home user" anymore :-/
<lotusleaf> install xfce too :)
<_lupine> I don't have "home user" internet...
* jdong_ has software 6xraid5 on his server desktop
<ad> hi, does anyone know how to get rid of these annoying debugging messages, if i launch a kde-application from console?
<lotusleaf> ad, don't run from konsole? :)
<joscha> alt + space is your friend ;)
<soulrider_> yea
<soulrider_> use katapult
<ad> hm
<ad> but i like starting apps from konsole
<JohnFlux_> h3sp4wn: but all the raid info is on the card
<jdong_> Ad: command 2>&1 > /dev/null
<soulrider_> lol
<CatSoup> wait, if i'm getting this right, kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE pre-installed?
<soulrider_> i use yakuake
<JohnFlux_> h3sp4wn: so you lose that info
<ad> eg kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider_> y just hide it
<joscha>  CatSoup: yes
<w1w1t0m1> hello, I did set folder sharing on one PC in LAN, but can't add it as network place on another... can anybody help ? (i use nfs server)
<soulrider_> CatSoup:  yeah!
<CatSoup> O.O
<JohnFlux_> CatSoup: kubuntu is just ubuntu with different defaults
<ad> hehe, this 2>&1 is really an idea!
<lotusleaf> CatSoup: and without the people on the shipit cover
<CatSoup> that makes so much sense it's not even funny.
<_lupine> :p
<h3sp4wn> JohnFlux_: They can be just swapped out (The HP ones I have used anyway and they keep working fine)
<lotusleaf> I think the Kubuntu shipit cover should have aliens instead of people holding hands
<_lupine> it comes without GNOME installed :)#
<_lupine> that's a big plus
<soulrider_> lotusleaf: whys that ?
<lotusleaf> soulrider_: because aliens are cool
<soulrider_> lol
<soulrider_> so KDe is cool ?
<JohnFlux_> h3sp4wn: how much do those cost?
<lotusleaf> and at least something would be holding hands
<joscha> can't image Gigers Aliens holding hands....
<lotusleaf> I think GoetiaUbuntu would be cool, "Ubuntu for Demons"
<_lupine> har
<soulrider> o.O
<CatSoup> why isn't there a Gubuntu then?
<CatSoup> is gnome the default for Ubuntu?
<lotusleaf> loaded on a red two-horned usb stick, GoetiaUbuntu will satisfy any demon
<soulrider> !goetia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goetia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_lupine> it's the Lesser Key of Solomon, thank you
<joscha> gnome is default for ubuntu yes
<CatSoup> :)
<lotusleaf> _lupine: ;D
<_lupine> And TBH, the Book of Abra-Melin the Mage is a much more solid base for a linux operating system
<_lupine> what with all the self-flagellation and such
<lotusleaf> info about Goetia is at wikipedia for one
* _lupine shuts up
<CatSoup> my gnome installation failed :-.
<CatSoup> :(
<w1w1t0m1> I did set folder aaa in my home directory to share, and nfsd is running on port 2049, so how can I in konqueror connect to this folder? nfs:// ... ?
<h3sp4wn> JohnFlux_: Pretty expensive (I have never dealt with the cost)
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis Thanks for the help got it up and running digital sound now...
<h3sp4wn> JohnFlux_: If a disk dies the red light goes on you change it and within an hour its just sorted itself out
<CatSoup> umm, egg_desktop_etires always say NULL failed in the terminal window
<CatSoup> that's probably a bad thing right?
<CatSoup> egg_desktop_entries_add_group*
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Muching on a New Lasanga Pizza from Pizza hut.
<reddwolf78> hello i was trying to get alsaplayer installed on my linux and wehen i went to compile it do get it working i kept getting an error that i could not compile it
<CatSoup> lasagna pizza? o.0
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis  that sounds  good  think i'll order Papa John's Pizza ;)
<Dr_Willis> pappa jons has a new pizza out also.
<reddwolf78> could someone help me with it i'm new on linux still and have not don't a comepile and i have read the web page and barley understand it
<Dr_Willis> 2 saussages, perproni, and some other meat
<reddwolf78> meat lovers
<_lupine> ...:D
<Dr_Willis> reddwolf78,  install 'build-essential' yet?
<reddwolf78> i'm not sure
<Dr_Willis> i would guess thats a NO. then. :P
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis Hmmmmm sounds good but i'm stuck on that Spinach Alfredo Pizza :D
<reddwolf78> i got through the first part of the compile web page fine but get down to the bottom were it startes getting in to the make part screws me up
<Dr_Willis> if you dont have build-essential installed - then make isent isntalled. :P
<Dr_Willis> i think
<reddwolf78> oh
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_Willis> and gcc and other tools are not isntalled yet. :P
<lotusleaf> reddwolf78: examine any errors to see if dependencies require resolving
<Dr_Willis> and of course - depending on what you are compiling - OTHER developer packages may be needed
<reddwolf78> from what i can remember from yesterday it siad confure file not a valid name  and make  says the same thing
<reddwolf78> i'm trying to get alsaplayer on my linux
<reddwolf78> i got one package from there wed site and what ever my inux system has on it
<reddwolf78> linux*
<Dr_Willis> !info alsaplayer
<ubotu> Package alsaplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> !info alsaplayer-common
<ubotu> alsaplayer-common: PCM player designed for ALSA (common files). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.76-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 154 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Dr_Willis> there ya go
<reddwolf78> i got the that but how do it get it on my system
<reddwolf78> i went through adept a got those
<Dr_Willis> you use the package manager to install it. then  who knows.. never used it.. :P rtfm?  try typing 'alsaplayer' in the shell?
<reddwolf78> that delt with alsa but they are just the plug and play
<Dr_Willis> try alsaplayer-gtk ?
<Dr_Willis> 'alsa-player' just launched a little player gui for me.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<reddwolf78> same here but i nee the whole thing
<Dr_Willis> what 'whole thing' ?
<Dr_Willis> Theres about a dozen alsa-player-XXXXXXXXX packages in the repos.
<reddwolf78> give me just a sec i have the web link
<reddwolf78> http://www.alsaplayer.org/
<Dr_Willis> and the question what are you needing 'the whole thing' for?
<reddwolf78> i dj on sat nights and i found that alsaplayer works with shoutcast
<reddwolf78> witch i need that part of the alsaplayer to dj
<ad> try 'apt-cache show alsaplayer'
<Dr_Willis> which part? heh..
<wimpies> anybody around that can help me setting up my ZEN sleek MP3 player ?
* Dr_Willis is getting more and more confused.. 
<ad> but i don't see anything related to djing
<Dr_Willis> you want a player to play shoutcast streams?
<reddwolf78> shoutcast/icecast is a tool to get music out on the web for others to listen too
<reddwolf78> and alsaplayer supports it
<reddwolf78> http://freshmeat.net/projects/alsaplayer/
<reddwolf78> thats were i found it
<Sanne> reddwolf78: you can also look here for what's available in dapper: http://tinyurl.com/mvm7p
<reddwolf78> would i have to compile anything
<Dr_Willis> so you install the icecast server.. then isntall the alsa-player-common package
<Dr_Willis> icecast-server - MPEG Layer III Streaming Server
<Dr_Willis> Im not seeing why you need to compile anything.. its all there in the repositories..
<reddwolf78> then how would i t get also to work for me then
<w1w1t0m1> I get error message from konqueror by trying to connect via nfs : "Authorization failed, localhost authentication not supported."
<Dr_Willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Dr_Willis> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> icecast-client - Streaming Mpeg Layer III feeder
<Dr_Willis> icecast-server - MPEG Layer III Streaming Server
<Dr_Willis> !info icecast-server
<ubotu> icecast-server: MPEG Layer III Streaming Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.12-14 (dapper), package size 176 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Sanne> reddwolf78: you may also ask in #lad (linux audio developers and users), they might have more knowledge about audio related stuff.
<Dr_Willis> use the package manager and search/install the stuff.. if you need to expand your repositories  check the !easysource bot info or that other url
<reddwolf78> ok
<Dr_Willis> Im thinkin its more of an issue. that hes making it TOO hard. :P
<Dr_Willis> the package managers/repos seem to have all the stuff you want.
<ubuntu> hello everyone, i need help with kubuntu...
<usr> hello. can anyone tell me why I can't use a blank password for my account on kubuntu?
<matthias> you can...
<Sanne> reddwolf78: there's also #ubuntstudio channel and as part of the ubuntuforums, and the wiki: http://ubuntustudio.com/
<ubuntu-dracou> hello everyone, i need help with kubuntu... it's not booting anymore and i have a log
<MetaMorfoziS> why bad if i install firefox from repos?
<matthias> ubuntu-dracou: don't ask to ask, jut ask
<visik7> is there a graphical way to connect a bluetooth phone in kde and using it with kppp ?
<Dr_Willis> usr,  it would be a bad security  'thing to do'
<aliasfred> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<aliasfred> what is the mode option to block the reception of wallops on freenode ?
<lotusleaf> yup, the next version of VLC will look nicer.. with Qt! :)
<reddwolf78> so far i'm not getting anywere with ither group chats
<Dr_Willis> reddwolf78,  well you are being a little vague. and perhaps confused about things. :P
<aliasfred> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#networkinfo <- was me answer :)
<ad> usr/sda maybe you want to have a look at the settings of kdm, if youre using it
<inteliwasp> if i import bookmarks into firefox, will i lose the ones that are listed before the import?
<ad> theres is an option to automatically logging into kde without a password
<reddwolf78> oh
<Dr_Willis> KDM has an auto login feature
<Dr_Willis> but using no password - is a bad idea
<matthias> ad: yes
<Dr_Willis> the first users password is also the 'sudo' password. so i really DONT think you want that to be blank
<reddwolf78> i was the only one in one group the #ubuntstudio and no one is chating in the #lad
<lotusleaf> passwords are there for a reason
<klerfayt> I need a tool that let's me create rar archives
<sda> I know passwords are there for a reason. of course :) but generally I trust the people with whom I mingle to not destroy my system.
<lotusleaf> sda: trust is a weakness
<Sanne> klerfayt: I think there are some rar/unrar packages in the repositories, you can find out in which ones on packages.ubuntu.com.
<_lupine> unrar-free and unrar
<sda> :-)
<_lupine> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_lupine> if passworded, use unrar
<Sanne> _lupine: klerfayt wants to create rar files.
<Agios> use rar to create, unrar to extract
<_lupine> ah...
<_lupine> don't :)
<Dr_Willis> install the rar stuff and ark can make them
<lotusleaf> also krusader has rar support
<_lupine> use bzip2 instead :)
<_lupine> (compression isn't quite as good, but it's free (in both senses of the word))
<inteliwasp> if i import bookmarks into firefox, will i lose the ones that are listed before the import?
<maninder> im running kubuntu and i cant even install any of my drivers
<Dr_Willis> Import merges
<inteliwasp> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Othereise it would be  sort of useless. :P
<klerfayt> heh, rar is shareware, you can use it 40days
<Dr_Willis> rar is 'annoying' :)
<Martijn81> anyone know howto convert a *.po documentation to a file readable by the system? I know howto do it for gui stuff, but for docs is unclear for me
<jamie> looking for a consultant to setup jails for fastcgi scripts (php4-cgi, python, perl, etc)
<ad> what i was looking for to get rid of the annoying console debug messages was kdebugdialog
<Sanne> klerfayt: if you can, use something else
<maninder> can linux run .exe ?
<lotusleaf> maninder: yes with WINE, see #winehq
<lotusleaf> maninder: also http://www.winehq.com/
<jamie> sorry if this is a repeate: looking for a consultant to setup jails for fastcgi/scgi scripts (php4-cgi, python, perl, etc) message me privately if interested
<maninder> lotusleaf can i have your msn please i might need your guide
<Sanne> Martijn81: you mean compiling a text .po file to a binary .mo file?
<klerfayt> Sanne: I tried to create tar.bz2 1.6GB archive but it didn't afterwards or I gave to wait 15 minutes?
<lotusleaf> maninder: I don't use msn, my e-mail is on my site: http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/
<klerfayt> *didn't open
<lotusleaf> maninder: I'm sure the kind folks in #winehq can help you though :)
<Martijn81> Sanne: yeah, i know howto do that with gui.po to gui.mo files, but are docs the same? I can't seem to find the correct folder too
<lotusleaf> maninder: and/or ask here too
<maninder> okay
<maninder> its just that im new i dont know what to do
<lotusleaf> maninder: that's why many of us are here, ask away
<Sanne> klerfayt: wow, 1.6GB! :) I guess, depending on your system, it may well need more than 15 minutes to open. bz2 compression seems quite thorough. I would try it again.
<dafart> hi there
<dafart> does anyone know a way to download .torrent files from php scripted sites using wget?
<maninder> dman i gata run to work ill be back on here for more questions latter on
<maninder> bye
<marlix> ll
<maninder> and thanks for the site
<Fille> Hi!
<Fille> I'm a new Kubuntu user ;D
<lotusleaf> maninder: yw cu
<Sanne> Martijn81: I don't understand exactly what you mean with gui and docs files. I used .po files to localize WordPress (php blog system) and used the tool msgfmt to convert it to .mo files.
<Fille> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I could install Firefox on my Kubuntu?
<Fille> I'm not sure where I should unpack it and so on :o
<klerfayt> Fille: use adept
<klerfayt> Fille: kmenu>syste>adept; search for "firefox"
<lotusleaf> I like Synaptic in Kubuntu better ;)
<Fille> l,
<Fille> k
<digits> Fille: or in konsole sudo apt-get install firefox
<Fille> it says it's installed
<Fille> but I don't see it on my Internet tabb
<Martijn81> Sanne: yup, msgfmt indeed. I just mean KDE translations in gui of an application, that is msgfmt -o *.po *.mo, and then mv the file to the correct folder. But now i want to preview my document translation  (help:/konqueror for example)
<Sanne> Martijn81: I'm afraid that's a bit too advanced for me, sorry :)
<Martijn81> it's ok, i'll find a way :)
<Sanne> Martijn81: there's always a way (mostly...) :)
<Martijn81> hehe
<Sanne> good luck
<Fille> Anyone knows why I don't see Firefox on my Start > Internet menu?
<Fille> :/
<klerfayt> Fille: probably menu is not updated (it will be next time you log in); alt+f2  and type firefox
<mx> what is the linux equivalent of a batch file?
<lotusleaf> Fille: try running kmenuedit
<lotusleaf> you can add it manually
<digits> mx: bash file
<digits> ;P
<mx> digits: what is the extension? lol
<lotusleaf> Fille: you may want to install Synaptic, it's better than Adept IMO
<klerfayt> lotusleaf: it will be added; he just needs to log out first
<digits> mx: .sh
<mx> x_x
<lotusleaf> klerfayt: :)
<Sanne> mx: sometimes there is no extension, though.
<Fille> "Could not run the specified term"
<Fille> :(
<digits> mx: more exactly shell script file
<digits> nite all
<klerfayt> Fille: but you said it is installed
<AZ_AS> lotusleaf, why do you think synpatic's better than adept? just curious
<mx> i made an sh file to run xmame, and it's telling me to su to have permissions to run it =/
<Fille> yes, Adept told me it was installed
<lotusleaf> AZ_AS: lots of reasons which probably only matter to me. :)
<klerfayt> Fille: what happens if you open konsole and type fire and then tab?
<Fille> hmm this is strange
<AZ_AS> lol, I'll give it a test whirl and see what I think :)
<liam> hey
<Fille> nothing
<Fille> this is odd
<Sanne> lotusleaf, AZ_AS: one thing I love about Synaptic is that it keeps an installation history. Adept doesn't do that, as far as I know.
<klerfayt> Fille: fo you see firefox in /usr/bin ?
<liam> im looking for some help opening adept it says "conversation with su failed"
<lotusleaf> Fille: go into adept, install Synaptic, then run Synaptic from now on when you install programs
<Fille> ok will do
<lotusleaf> once in Synaptic, search for firefox, install it if needed
<AZ_AS> Sanne, ty...definitely will have to try it then since that'd come in handy for me
<Fille> thank you guys for the help really appreciate it <3
<lotusleaf> Fille: :) karma sprouts with smiling flower faces
<Sanne> AZ_AS: yeah, that's the main reason I use it.
<lotusleaf> I just like how Synaptic looks and works overall vs. adept
<liam> so can someone help me
<mx> lol, what did it say?
<Fille> I've searched for Synaptic in Adept but didn't find it
<Fille> So I couldn't install it
<Fille> I'm confused here :(
<lotusleaf> have you configured your sources.list?
<Fille> I thought it would be "easy" to install applications on Kubuntu :o
<Martijn81> mx: 22:55
<lotusleaf> Fille: we aren't a tor troll are we? :)
<Fille> tor?
<mx> anyhow.. does anyone recommend any certain program for making a video of the computer screen?
<Martijn81> mx: i mean, almost one hour ago....
<mx> ah
<Fille> so guys, what should I do then? :/
<lotusleaf> Fille: installations are easy
<mx> Martijn81: i don't think i've been here that long
<mx> heh
<Martijn81> she's loving gentoo ;)
<Fille> lotusleaf: k, then could you tell me how I can fix Firefox for my Kubuntu then ?
<Fille> :)
<mx> i wanna record video of my comp screen, with optional sound.. =P
<aliasfred> mx, screenkast is the name i think
<lotusleaf> Fille: I don't use Adept, but I'd imagine it's as simple as starting Adept and selecting firefox to install then installing it
<mx> aliasfred: thanks
<aliasfred> or kreencast, or close :)
<aliasfred> mx, on kde-apps.org
<Fille> lotusleaf: ok
<mx> it isn't in the kubuntu repo?
<liam> I would like you all to know that kubuntu is a complete pile of shit that is full of errors but looks pretty
<Fille> I'll try uninstalling then reinstalling it then
<aliasfred> dunno
<Fille> liam: why?
<mx> haha liam
<Martijn81> aliasfred: yeah but screenkast does not include sound AFAIK
<OOD> liam: uh
<AZ_AS> hmm, tried installing Synaptic but there was an error message, saying there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<liam> everything i do is difficult
<Sanne> Fille: when you tried to run firefox, did you use lowercase?
<aliasfred> Martijn81: i dunno i never tried it
<liam> i hate the look of gnome though
<lotusleaf> Fille: if it's already installed, you shouldn't need to uninstall then reinstall it
<OOD> it takes some getting used too
<Martijn81> aliasfred: i did, ffmpegwith theora is probably better if you want sound in it
<lotusleaf> Fille: press ALT+F2 then type firefox then hit Enter
<Fille> "Could not run the specifc command"
<scabootssca> hey how do i reset my repository list to the default from instalation?
<liam> i cant open the add/remove programs i cant open adept and i cant ever find firefox
<mx> aliasfred: is there one in the kubuntu repos?
<mx> ah, sorry
<dein> why is the update server down?
<mx> missed your response last time i asked :p
<yannux> hello everybody :)
<klerfayt> liam: you need to know sudo password to use adept
<Fille> Should I re-download the .tar file from Firefox's webpage again and save it on my hdd then?
<dein> it says i have updates, but when i try to download em i get 404s
<yannux> width kde, is it possible tu have windows under mouse cursor when I press alt+tab ??
<liam> ya i installed the system myself about 10 minutes ago i know the password
<aliasfred> Martijn81: too bad, linux would benefit from a good screencast capture software. such tool would be real nice to publish demo/doc
<OOD> yannux: what do you mean?
<liam> i enter the password but it says it "cant communicate wit su"
<liam> with
<lotusleaf> Fille: you don't need to download a .tar file
<aliasfred> Martijn81: the exsiting solution are 'raw' at best :)
<Xera> hiho
<Fille> but what's wrong then?
<AZ_AS> there a way to remove lib files safely without breaking the system?
<Fille> I've unpacked it and all
<lotusleaf> Fille: you might try asking in #ubuntu if you don't find your question to be properly answered to your satisfaction in here.
<Xera> i have to do sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 everytime i reboot to mount my windows partition, and i forgot what i need to put into fstab, can someone tell me? :p
<Fille> k
<ad> liam: does sudo work?
<Martijn81> aliasfred: yeah, but screenkast can work with tooltips though
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need to install to get work the "svn" cmd?
<yannux> OOD: when I press Alt+tab to switch or view opened soft on my desktop, I would like that the list to be placed under where my mouse cursor is....
<MetaMorfoziS> svn co -N svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/3.5/kdenetwork
<MetaMorfoziS> it said svn command not found
<matthias> Xera: the same, just without mount
<ad> sth like: /dev/sda1       /media/winxp    ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0     1 1
<liam> well i opened adept in konsole, there were a few errors but it did open
<Xera> matthias: lol, ok
<yannux> OOD: you see what I want to say ? ;)
<matthias> does anybody have reiser4 here?
<mx> my cpp processor failed a sanity check =(
<mx> preprocessor*
<ad> ok
<Xera> uh, and with -t, and -o?
<ad> i had to initially do sudo su
<klerfayt> Fille: does adept say firefox is installed like this? http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/8310/pilt1mo7.png
<ad> and then passwd
<ad> to get a root pw
<Xcalibur> omg
<Xcalibur> painstaking work, for nothing
<Xcalibur> I partitioned a second partition of 4.5gb
<matthias> Xera: you might want to read man fstab
<Sanne> MetaMorfoziS: I think you would need the package subversion
<MetaMorfoziS> yes... i figured out during the question
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<Sanne> MetaMorfoziS: cool! :)
<Xcalibur> and another of 285MB, and my standard 5gb winxp partition, I set the second partition to "/", and the 285MB one for swap, I boot it up, and no grub?
<mx> is something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Xcalibur> hey
<Xcalibur> can someone tell me if kubuntu comes with grub?
<Xera> matthias: i never understand wtf they're talking about in man
<Sanne> Xcalibur: yes, it does
<Xera> Xcalibur: um.. ofc?
<Xera> >_<
<RawSewage> audioconverter  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12608
<mx> Xera: couldnt it have lilo?
<Xcalibur> I installed it, just fine
<Fille> klerfayt: yes that is correct
<Xcalibur> no grub when boot up?
<OOD> yannux: hmm, i don't know if there is an option like that
<Xcalibur> plz, somone help me?
<yannux> OOD: yes, I did no find it :s
<mx> damnit
<mx> someone ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<yannux> OOD: It will be good to access quickly to window list :)
<Xcalibur> it is still up, I pinged it
<Martijn81> mx: i got a good capture with this info a while ago: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<Sanne> Xcalibur: I remember having to agree to install grub to the master boot record. Yre you sure you did that?
<mx> ah, thanks, Xcalibur, Martijn81
<liam> ya me too its up
<mx> .. wtf
<Xcalibur> I don't beleiev it asked me
<liam> its faster that ca.archive.ubuntu.com and im in canada
<mx> x_x
<mx> my computer's been doing this for a while..
<Sanne> Xcalibur: oh sorry, maybe that's because I used the alternate installer. You probably used the live cd? I don't know how it handles this, sorry.
<Xcalibur> damn it!!!!!1
<liam> its because kubuntu is full of errors
<Xcalibur> omg
<Sanne> Xcalibur: but you probably can use the live cd to install grub
<Xcalibur> how?
<Sanne> Xcalibur: give me a moment to find a reference page for you
<Xcalibur> ok
<inteliwasp> how do i find what is causing poor audio quality for music and videos?
<mx> i try to go to connect to the internet and it just doesn't go through to that particular site for a bit
<mx> just happened with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<liam> how do i check for updates
<mx> actually, i still can't ping it =/
<Xcalibur> i get request timed out
<Xcalibur> its there, maybe server errors?
<mx> 13 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 12031ms
<mx> 2 minutes lol
<klerfayt> Sanne: opening 1.5GB rar file takes less than 1second, so I don't know what went wrong with tar.bz2...
<mx> wait, nvm
<Sanne> klerfayt: hmm, I never opened a rar file that big, but I opened a lot of bz2 files far smaller than yours and I knwo it took quite some time. That's why I thought you should maybe try it again and give it more time.
<liam> the biggest rar file i opened was 8 gb and it took about 3 seconds
#kubuntu 2006-08-31
<Sanne> Xcalibur: of course I'm not able to find the page again, so I will have to write it up for you. Can you wait a bit longer?
<eghjaytee> hey there
<eghjaytee> I have installed ruby from apt but it has no irb, and there is no irp package. what am I missing?
<misieq> do i have to run some rsync daemon in order to get files with rsync from some host or what?
<misieq> and what ports does rsync use?
<bubu1uk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AZ_AS> argh, can't find this theme I downloaded for KDE...and I can't seem to quite master the find function in it so don't know where to look for it
<bubu1uk> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lotusleaf> !kcalc
<scabootssca> ok i need help i cant get kubuntu to start like it loads and stuff like where it would usually go to the login screen it just goes to where it has the words kubuntu and the little loader bar and sits there
<ubotu> kcalc: calculator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 184 kB, installed size 684 kB
<lotusleaf> kcalc crashes kicker
<bubu1uk> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Xcalibur> srry
<Xcalibur> back now
<Xcalibur> did he give me a link
<Xcalibur> ?
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> yeah, I can wait
<Xcalibur> yeah scabootssca, that happened to me with my really old PC
<scabootssca> how did you fix it?
<Xcalibur> get the alternate install CD
<Xcalibur> it's console like
<Xcalibur> not graphical
<Xcalibur> hey scaboot, you using a compaq presario
<Xcalibur> ?
<scabootssca> no
<scabootssca> it's custom built
<Xcalibur> i tried it on 2 different presarios, I had the same prob, whats your BIOS?
<scabootssca> asus mobob and the bios is by phoenix lab
<scabootssca> it worked bbefore
<Xcalibur> ok
<scabootssca> it jsut stopped working
<scabootssca> and did that before
<scabootssca> on earlier installs
<shannon> could someone tell me where to find a how-to on copying linux partitions?
<inteliwasp_> how do i dissable the standby function on my laptop?
<CVirus> shannon: on google ?
<Xcalibur> mine had an asus bios, it was like a green ball, then, my other one had the original compaq bios
<Xcalibur> !seen sane
<ubotu> I haven't seen sane recently
<shannon> I looked on google, but I couldn't find anything good....
<CVirus> inteliwasp_: man dd
<Xcalibur> !seen Sanne
<ubotu> I last saw Sanne (n=Sanne@p548D813E.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) 7m 42s ago, quiting: "Bye"
<mx> ffmpeg doesnt seem to like recording an sdl app =(
<Xcalibur> omg
<Xcalibur> does anyone kn ow how to install grub
<mx> i wish i did
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: you mean to tell grub to install your MBR? or do you mean to get grub on your computer?
<inteliwasp_> CVirus:  er... wrong program, but i found what i was looking for anyway
<pointwood> what firewall gui is recommended to use? I can see guarddog and kmyfirewall?
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: grub-install hd0 ?
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: firewalls are for sissies, real men walk around with their pants down! :p
<pointwood> hehe
* Martijn81 pull his pants down :)
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: personally I've never used a firewall utility, just iptables at the command line.
<stray77> Xcaliber, try the super grub disk ->http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<charims> hi everyone
<charims> Charims is back!
<pointwood> k
<stray77> Super Grub Disk is a bootable floppy or cdrom oriented towards system rescue, and more specifically to boot and restore of boot.
<pointwood> I'm no network expert
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT && iptables -A INPUT -m state NEW,INVALID -j DROP
<pointwood> and since this machine is currently directly connected to the net, I would gather it would be a good idea with some kind of FW :)
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: that pretty much sums it up.
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: man iptables - learn iptables, if you learn iptables you will be able to do wonderful things.
<pointwood> LeeJunFan: yeah, it is a bit complex imho - I have seen it compared to pf and the syntax is much nicer IMHO
<ravenous> firestarter is probably the most popular iptables frontend
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: those commands I listed above will give you the same security as if you were behind a firewall router.
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: of course if you want to open some ports you'll need more.
<inteliwasp_> is there anythig i can do to make the audio quality better?
<Xcalibur> on my computer i need grub!
<ravenous> buy a better soundcard?
<inteliwasp_> er... i'm on a budget and useing a laptop...
<pointwood> LeeJunFan: yeah, I'm looking at guarddog ATM, looks pretty okay actaully :)
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: pay attention - scroll up about 10 mins.
<inteliwasp_> it just that a known good sound file play badly on this distro fror some reason
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: what kind of soundfile?
<LeeJunFan> wav?
<inteliwasp_> mp3
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: what are you using to play it?
<inteliwasp_> havent tries the others yet
<inteliwasp_> xmms
<inteliwasp_> and amark
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: personally haven't used xmms in a long time, amarok yes.
<inteliwasp_> oh yea, kaffine plays bad too
<pointwood> anyway, time to sleep for me - nite
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: what's it sound like? choppy?
<reddwolf78> does anyone know how i can get the active x file that i need for the winamp player
<inteliwasp_> er... stacticly like it was xmitted poorly or too much compression
<inteliwasp_> but the same files on my ipod play perfect
<CharlieZero> Yeah maybe I'm an idiot, but should it be difficult to up my resolution above 1024 x 768 on Kubuntu 6?  I've never used Linux before today.
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: open a konsole and type cat /proc/interrupts and pastebin the results, and gimme the link. Maybe an IRQ conflict?
<mx> arg
<mx> how do i make kde stop loading all the windows i had open last time i logged in?
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: I've had times with IRC conflicts with sound and USB on the same channel and when I keep the mouse moving sound was smooth.
<Martijn81> CharlieZero: should be easy with kcontrol as long as the xorg.conf config file has been configured nicely
<mx> having 10 windows pop up with quit confirmations every time i have to ctrl+alt+backspace and log back in is getting a bit old
<dennisharrison_A> hello hello
<LeeJunFan> mx: alt-f2 kcontrol KDE Components->Session Manager->On Login
<mx> LeeJunFan: thanks
<CharlieZero> Martijn81: do i check using console?
<mx> will it remember that if i ctrl+alt+backspace again?
<dennisharrison_A> how can I remove a package from apt-get list so I can install stuff again?
<LeeJunFan> mx: yes.
<dennisharrison_A> E: The package gpar2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<LeeJunFan> mx: as long as you hit ok/apply
<mx> alright
<LeeJunFan> mx: so if you have it set for open empty session it will not start a bunch of crap automatically.
<mx> LeeJunFan: already done :p
<CharlieZero> Martijn: Thanks - gotta go, though.
<Martijn81> CharlieZero: you could check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look if your monitor is recognized nicely in "Section "Monitor", or you can just look in kcontrol and see if there's a higher resolution available
<now3d> Could someone point me at how I can switch my default Kubuntu WWW browser from Konqueror to Firefox please?
<dennisharrison_A> xrandr -s whatever also Martijn81
<inteliwasp_> LeeJunFan:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dennisharrison_A> E: The package gpar2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<inteliwasp_> LeeJunFan:  opps wrong one
<dennisharrison_A> I get this everytime I try to do anything with apt-get
<LeeJunFan> now3d: alt-f2 "kcontrol" kde components->default applications
<dennisharrison_A> how should I address this?
<inteliwasp_> LeeJunFan:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/780197
<mx> how do i kill kopete's urge to bother me about kwallet every time it's opened?
<LeeJunFan> mx: configure kwallet with no password.
<mx> >_>
<Martijn81> mx: by configuring kopete to not save it
<dennisharrison_A> anyone here ever run into this problem?
<dennisharrison_A> sorry I am new to linux
<Martijn81> mx: and using kde-pwmanager instead
<mx> x_x
<dennisharrison_A> just trying to install python-setuptools
<dennisharrison_A> I get
<dennisharrison_A> E: The package gpar2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<mx> i dont want a password manager lol
<dennisharrison_A> when doing apt-get install python-setuptools
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: so much for that hunch :( Your sound is all alone on it's interrupt.
<LeeJunFan> inteliwasp_: there are some arts config things you might try - like running it in realtime prioroty, but in order to do that you must first "sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/artswrapper" then restart arts.
<now3d> LeeJunFan: Thanks for the tip. System Settings locked up.. going to log out and restart to see if that fixes it.
<inteliwasp_> LeeJunFan:  arts? i'm using alsa...
<LeeJunFan> arts talks to alsa.
<LeeJunFan> kde apps use arts, to talk to your driver, which is alsa.
<LeeJunFan> basically.
<inteliwasp_> ok i did the chmod, how do i restart it?
<LeeJunFan> dennisharrison_A: try dpkg -P gpar2
<dennisharrison_A> says I should reinstall it because its in a very bad inconsistent state
<dennisharrison_A> yay ;p
<Martijn81> mx: AFAIK it's either pwmanager or kwallet if you want to save the passwd, safety first thing i guess
<LeeJunFan> !seen kkathman
<ubotu> I last saw kkathman (i=kkathman@12.198.165.153) 17h 41m 58s ago, quiting:
<Martijn81> dennisharrison_A: tried sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a ?
<dennisharrison_A> let me try
<mx> what library has expat.h?
<slicslak> can someone recomend some cli audio manipulation tools?
<Martijn81> dennisharrison_A: you can also check if the package is available by the repo with apt-cache policy packagename
<mx> nvm
<dennisharrison_A> its no available
<dennisharrison_A> I want to remove it
<dennisharrison_A> somehow its in the package list
<dennisharrison_A> I still have the deb file I used to install it
<Martijn81> dennisharrison_A: then try removing and re-installing it i guess
<dennisharrison_A> k brb
<dennisharrison_A> newp
<dennisharrison_A> dennisharrison@dh-desk:~$ sudo dpkg --configure gpar2
<dennisharrison_A> dpkg: error processing gpar2 (--configure):
<dennisharrison_A>  package gpar2 is not ready for configuration
<dennisharrison_A>  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<dennisharrison_A> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dennisharrison_A>  gpar2
<Martijn81> dennisharrison_A: sudo aptitude remove gpar2 then
<dennisharrison_A> wow .. this is a consistent bugger
<dennisharrison_A> dpkg: error processing gpar2 (--remove):
<dennisharrison_A>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<dennisharrison_A>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<dennisharrison_A> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<dennisharrison_A>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<dennisharrison_A> Aborted
<Martijn81> nasty, hmm, i would try and do aptitude reinstall gpar2
<Danish> is there a way to minimize firefox to system tray rather than exiting
<Hawkwind> dennisharrison_A: Please use pastebin.ca from now on when pasting things and not pasting to the channel
<Admiral_Chicago> dennisharrison_A, sudo aptittude purge gpar2?
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fnTc^spNk> hello
<dennisharrison_A> yeah I figured they were small enough
<dennisharrison_A> sorry
<dennisharrison_A> let me try Admiral_Chicago
<fnTc^spNk> can i ask a question?
<charims> Hi everyone, i have an ongoing sound problem, but it seems to be getting better, i still need help though. All of my info is here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22022               Note: the only things i can get to make sound are Gaim, and Amarok (though it freezes right after trying)
<Admiral_Chicago> fnTc^spNk, ask
<fnTc^spNk> ok
<fnTc^spNk> i tried to install my nvidia drivers
<dennisharrison_A> Admiral_Chicago, it gives me the same error as a dpkg purge
<dennisharrison_A> I get errors when trying to install from the .deb
<fnTc^spNk> but everytime i restart x, i get the error module nvidie not found
<dennisharrison_A> telling me I need gnome desktop data
<fnTc^spNk> nvidia*
<dennisharrison_A> now I can't install or uninstall anything
<Admiral_Chicago> dennisharrison_A, try doing a man dpkg
<fnTc^spNk> then i need to edit the xorg.conf before i can start X again
<Admiral_Chicago> or rather a dpkg -f
<dennisharrison_A> Ademan, oh boy :( hehe all I want is to code some python ;p
<Admiral_Chicago> fnTc^spNk, try editing you /etc/xorg.conf to nv
<Admiral_Chicago> the driver
<Admiral_Chicago> instead of nvidia.
<fnTc^spNk> yeah i did
<fnTc^spNk> but i have to set nvidia to get my drivers working?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, nv is the open source version
<fnTc^spNk> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll recongnize your card though
<fnTc^spNk> well it doesnt say 7800GT
<Admiral_Chicago> you probably have nvidia somewhere in the file
<fnTc^spNk> it says nvidia card
<fnTc^spNk> and i still cant play a game :(
<fnTc^spNk> i get opengl error
<fnTc^spNk> wich means problems with driver
<Admiral_Chicago> fnTc^spNk, try "sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg"
<fnTc^spNk> sudo: dpkg-configure: command not found
<Admiral_Chicago> space the hypen
<fnTc^spNk> ?
<fnTc^spNk> hypen?
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry i forget the command and spacking
<Admiral_Chicago> hyphen
<Admiral_Chicago> -  <-- that thing
<Admiral_Chicago> fnTc^spNk, try "sudo dpkg -configure xserver-xorg"
<fnTc^spNk> oh ok
<fnTc^spNk> unknown option "o" ? :\
<fnTc^spNk> -o*
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on i forget the commandh
<inteliwasp> how can i move filefolders as a superuser in the gui?
<fnTc^spNk> well i wont run away :)
<ubuntu> hi
<now3d> you are lucky to get that nick
<fnTc^spNk> :p
<Admiral_Chicago>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<now3d> Could someone tell me if it is possible to get Thunderbird to launch firefox instead of Konqueror please?  Also if it is posible for Firefox email links to launch thunderbird compose window please?
<Admiral_Chicago> now3d, check the default browser
<charims> Hi everyone, i have an ongoing sound problem, but it seems to be getting better, i still need help though. All of my info is here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22022               Note: the only things i can get to make sound are Gaim, and Amarok (though it freezes right after trying) I have post on both the Kubuntu and Ubuntu forums, i have been dealing with this problem uopwards of a week.
<Admiral_Chicago> system settings
<now3d> Admiral_Chicago: Yep, I have firefox as the default browser
<Admiral_Chicago> now3d, that's the only thing i can think of
<now3d> Admiral_Chicago: Also i set thunderbird as the default email app there i think
<now3d> Admiral_Chicago: its all crashing now.. hope my hd isnt knacked.. i just reinstalled after the last one failed..
<Admiral_Chicago> charims, i think you snd- is wrong
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set the DISPLAY parameter from terminal?
<AZ_AS> argh....every time I try to open up a local theme for SuperKaramba, I get something about "the specified folder does not exist or was not readable"
<Admiral_Chicago> now3d, that doesn't seem like it's related to your email issue
<MetaMorfoziS> if i want to start an application frtom tty but on 0:0
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<charims> Admiral_chicago :really, for an Nvidia CK8, i'm using snd-Intel8x0 which i belive is correct...
<AZ_AS> maybe I'm not cut out for Kubuntu
<AZ_AS> or linux in general
<Admiral_Chicago> AZ_AS, maybe you should roll back the SK version
<dennisharrison_A> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> and try that
<dennisharrison_A> dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq asks me to supply an action item
<AZ_AS> I don't know how to do that
<now3d> I get an X error when on TTY when i run applications from there, do you guys see that too? firefox, xchat.. evertything..
<AZ_AS> running Kubuntu in a virtual machine if that makes any difference
<now3d> "Failed to open device, X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"  etc etc
<fnTc^spNk> ImPS/2 of explorerPS/2 what is the difference?
<now3d>  Major opcode:  144, Minor opcode:  3
<Admiral_Chicago> now3d, because you aren't supposed to launch them like that
<now3d> Admiral_Chicago: hmm, its never been a problem before... why is it any different from the Run command?
<Admiral_Chicago> charims, sorry i thought there was an nvidia snd
<Admiral_Chicago> now3d, there isn't
<Admiral_Chicago> thats why there is one in the K menu
<pascalFR> MetaMorfoziS: export DISPLAY=0:0
<charims> Admiral_chicago: Its fine, thankyou
<Admiral_Chicago> basically if you need to launch something, use the run command
<MetaMorfoziS> thanx
<Admiral_Chicago> but for terminal stuff, it can mess up the program iiirr
<AZ_AS> how do I roll back the SK version?
<Admiral_Chicago> uh hold on
<archangel_> good evening foks
<now3d> Admiral_Chicago: do you know why it started showing up in latest kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> type man dpkg in the console
<AZ_AS> I used Adept to install SK
<dennisharrison_A> pl
<dennisharrison_A> I mean ok
<dennisharrison_A> man dpkg gives me some information
<dennisharrison_A> it tells me to use dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq
<archangel_> anybody really good here at fixing display res when everyting is "working correctly"?
<dennisharrison_A> but that tells me it needs an action
<archangel_> nobody has been able to fix it
<archangel_> thinking I might have to reinstall
<dennisharrison_A> xrandr -s 1280x1024 or similar archangel_  ?
<geecko> hi i'm having trouble editting my kmenu, when i save my changes, they don't stick
<Admiral_Chicago> AZ_AS, do an dpkg-configure superkaramba
<now3d> Admiral_Chicago: ok, i found out why, for some reason they added a /dev/wacom InputDevice
<archangel_> actually 1440x900 dennisharrison_A
<Admiral_Chicago> thats odd
<archangel_> (widescreen)
<dennisharrison_A> ok and it doesn't work archangel_ ?
<archangel_> no man, and I'm stuck
<archangel_> no clue why
<dennisharrison_A> what x server and what driver?
<dennisharrison_A> and what monitor? ;p
<archangel_> kde, nvidia, ViewSonic VA1912wb    19"
<archangel_> I'll tell you what happend
<geecko> does anyone know where kmenu files are stored? i'm guessing it might be a file rights issue
<kutan> Can someone help me with a precarious subject?
<AZ_AS> ack, too late...reverted to a snapshot in VMWare
<archangel_> my mom pushed power thinking the pc was off
<MetaMorfoziS> please ehlp me! i have this:
<archangel_> when the pc rebooted.........640x480 and no other option
<charims> haha, archangel_ you have been dealing with that problem for i while, huh, i remeber you from another day...
<[matrix] > hello
<[matrix] > all
<[matrix] > kubuntu people
<archangel_> dude no one can fix it charims
<archangel_> lol it sucks
<archangel_> I have the biggest icons on the planet
<charims> yeah, same here with ym sound
<archangel_> need a sound card?
<[matrix] > hey guys
<MetaMorfoziS> i have this, please help me
<MetaMorfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22101
<[matrix] > can i ask somthig
<geecko> archangel_: you've tried doing dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server?
<charims> Archangel_ everyone overat the ubuntu channel got all hyped up becuase i asked my question a second time after about 10 minutes... haha then they said go here, where noone seems to be able to help me either.
<[matrix] > can u tell me a good firewall
<Dr_Willis> you just did. :P
<Dr_Willis> care to ask somthing else? :P
<archangel_> yes geecko
<Dr_Willis> Linux has its own firewalling features built in.
<[matrix] > no another one
<geecko> that's all i got :\
<dennisharrison_A> iptable
<[matrix] > i used guardog
<dennisharrison_A> or you can use .. uhmm
<Dr_Willis> you mean an alternative firewall to the one built in?
<dennisharrison_A> firesomething
<archangel_> thanks dude  geecko
<Dr_Willis> Guarddog is JUST a front end to the iptables/linux firewall
<dennisharrison_A> firestarter right?
<[matrix] > yup Dr_Willis
<AZ_AS> anyone ever feel so frustrated when they were starting out with Kubuntu that they wanted to beat up their computer?
<Dr_Willis> as is firestarter
<archangel_> what do you think? dennisharrison_A
<mx> is there a way to make progs like konversation and kopete automatically use the colors specified by kde?
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> Admiral_Chicago: it still doesnt work
<[matrix] > firestarter?
<[matrix] > it's ok
<fnTc^spNk> nvidia kernel not found or something
<charims> Finally, someone in Ubuntu gave me something to do...
<charims> even if it probably won't work
<archangel_> lol
<poseidon> How can I scan something using SANE?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.seifried.org/security/index.php/Linux_Firewalling_Overview
<Dr_Willis> firestarter and guarddog are front ends that just make the proper iptables rules
<archangel_> Gwenview used my scanner with NO setup, it just worked
<dennisharrison_A> archangel_, all I can tell you is that its the xserver settings
<h3sp4wn> ipkungfu I would prefer to firestarted or guarddog
<dennisharrison_A> I doubt its in the driver
<dennisharrison_A> but if you have had the problem for a few days I am going to guess you tried to configure xserver-xorg
<archangel_> how would it screwup by a hard reset?
<[matrix] > sory can we talk here about p2p prog  so i can say why i need a firewall
<dennisharrison_A> and you have tried reverting to vesa drivers to see if you can get your resolution back
<archangel_> hey, no I didnt do that
<[matrix] > so? can i?
<fnTc^spNk> Admiral_Chicago: u still there? :C
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22101
<archangel_> hey how do I select vesa driver over my nvidia driver?
<archangel_> it would let me do it in systen settings
<archangel_> I mean wouldnt let me
<satempler> how do I enable Zeroconfig
<satempler> i have avahi-daemon installed
<satempler> and most other things involving avahi
<Phantom784> hi.  i'm trying to transfer an entire folder in KFTP, but it won't move.  it says it transfered successfully instantlly, but nothing happens
<now3d> Hi, is anyone using thunderbird and manged to get it to take mailto links from firefox?
<archangel_> nope
<h3sp4wn> now3d: edit prefs.js
<archangel_> it goes to konquror
<now3d> h3sp4wn: think you're going to have to give me more clues than that. I alredy edited my prefs.js ther isnt anyting about mailto there
<archangel_>  hey how do I select vesa driver over my nvidia driver?
<now3d> archanglel_: change "nv" to "vesa" in xorg.conf
<host-one> hi guys
<now3d> hullo!
* Dr_Willis wonders what p2p has todo with firewalls
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dennisharrison_A> http://pastebin.com/780242
<charims> hullo!
<dennisharrison_A> can someone take a look at that
<dennisharrison_A> I tried to go to #debian with it but they referred me here
<archangel_> what is the command?
<h3sp4wn> now3d: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/opt/firefox/firefox"); (whilst thunderbird is closed or it will overwrite it)
<host-one> do you have a repository list for (k)ubuntu? please help me
<h3sp4wn> now3d: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "/opt/firefox/firefox"); (also if you need it)
<h3sp4wn> now3d: adjust the paths to suit
<Dr_Willis> dennisharrison_A,  perhaps summerize the problem?
<dennisharrison_A> ok
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<host-one> thx
<dennisharrison_A> whenever I use apt-get to install or remove anything I get stopped at E: The package gpar2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<dennisharrison_A> and dpkg - P gpar2 gives me
<now3d> h3sp4wn: echelente! thanks
<dennisharrison_A> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<dennisharrison_A> and the pastebin link I just posted shows what happens when I run dpkg -f install
<dennisharrison_A> and what happens when I try to reinstall gpar2 using the .deb
<dennisharrison_A> so
<Dr_Willis> !info gpar2
<ubotu> Package gpar2 does not exist in any distro I know
<dennisharrison_A> its not in the repositories
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. where did gpar2 even come from? :P
<dennisharrison_A> I just want to nuke it
<Dr_Willis> you should be able to remove it. with --force perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dennisharrison_A> its a utility to combine par files with missing chunks of archives
<Dr_Willis> that url has a link to the main apt-get book.
<Dr_Willis> that details some cases what todo when things break like that.  Ive rarely had to --force things
<dennisharrison_A> oh and when I try dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq
<dennisharrison_A> I get dpkg: need an action option
<Dr_Willis> the #ubuntu guys can proberly help ya better. my apt-get fuu is not that good.
<Dr_Willis> thats saying your command line is wrong. :P
<dennisharrison_A> haha I know
<dennisharrison_A> but its what man dpkg tells me
<Dr_Willis> dpkg --force-remove remove or somthing.
<dennisharrison_A> lemme try
<h3sp4wn> dennisharrison_A: dpkg -force-remove-reinstreq
<fnTc^spNk> so uhm, anyone knows anything else? (installing nvidia drivers :r)
<dennisharrison_A> thanks h3sp4wn
<dennisharrison_A> now I get dpkg: unknown option -o
<dennisharrison_A> hehe, this is the best ever
<h3sp4wn> dennisharrison_A: dpkg dpkg -r remove-reinstreq
<h3sp4wn> (I have to work it out everytime I need to use it which is pretty infrequently)
<dennisharrison_A> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove remove-reinstreq which isn't installed
<dennisharrison_A> hehe I think you have me pretty darn close my man ;p
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq
<dennisharrison_A> ok ...
<dennisharrison_A> maybe that was it
<dennisharrison_A> lets see
<h3sp4wn> (I just actually tested it and that worked for me)
<dennisharrison_A> god ...
<dennisharrison_A> nope
<dennisharrison_A> gave me an error with gpar2
<dennisharrison_A> still the same thing
<dennisharrison_A> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<h3sp4wn> /var/lib/dpkg/info/gpar2.postrm (have a look at that attempt to see what it is trying to do - if that doesn't work then just make sure it exit 0; s)
<dennisharrison_A> nothing there
<dennisharrison_A> blank file
<dennisharrison_A> nm
<dennisharrison_A> forgot info
<h3sp4wn> (that may not be the exact name of it)
<dennisharrison_A> there is no ; at the end of exit 0
<h3sp4wn> But does the file exist ?
<dennisharrison_A> yep
<dennisharrison_A> this is the command the system freaks out over
<dennisharrison_A> update-desktop-database
<dennisharrison_A> thats line 25 in the file
<h3sp4wn> It shouldn't have the ; I am getting confused
<dennisharrison_A> ok
<dennisharrison_A> well thats cool because its not getting past line 25
<dennisharrison_A> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: line 25: update-desktop-database: command not found
<charims> Anyone here who is familiar with aadebug and can take a look at my outputs? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22104 at the bottom
<now3d> h3sp4wn: thanks for those thunderbird http/s handers, is tehre a way I can get firefox to pass on mailto links to thunderbird too?
<charims> !aaedebug
<charims> oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aaedebug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> dennisharrison_A: install desktop-file-utils (if you can)
<charims> !aadebug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aadebug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennisharrison_A> hehe I can't
<dennisharrison_A> I get an error about gpar2 ;p
<dennisharrison_A> lol
<dennisharrison_A> this is what I get for trying to download from newsgroups
<dennisharrison_A> I get owned by my own stupidity
<h3sp4wn> dennisharrison_A: totally fudge it then hash out everything in the file except exit 0 (then try again)
<dennisharrison_A> sure thing man ;p
<dennisharrison_A> sounds good!
<dennisharrison_A> one sec
<Raliuga> hi?
<dennisharrison_A> hey in vim isn't there a way to add a hash to every line?
<Raliuga> i cant install Kubuntu =/
<Marikita> when the installer completes it show 2 squares, something like this:
<Marikita> http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/2820/curadrosgayer4.jpg
<h3sp4wn> now3d: I have never done that
<now3d> Marikta: looks liek corpption
<now3d> h3sp4wn: ok, thanks
<dennisharrison_A> haha!
<dennisharrison_A> h3sp4wn, you are the shi....
<h3sp4wn> dennisharrison_A: did the fudge work ?
<Marikita> mmm thanks....
<dennisharrison_A> now I can just remove those files manually
<aliasfred> is there a linux tool to uncompress bin format ?
<dennisharrison_A> rock on man thanks
<now3d> h3sp4wn: btw, firefox doesnt popup when i click the http:// links.. it just appears as a tab behind thunderbird
<now3d> h3sp4wn: is there a way to get it to bring the window to the fore?
<dennisharrison_A> woot
<dennisharrison_A> h3sp4wn, you really fixed my whole night man
<charims> Anyone here who is familiar with aadebug and can take a look at my outputs? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22104 at the bottom
<h3sp4wn> dennisharrison_A: np (and with that I am going to sleep - been awake for too long)
<dennisharrison_A> hehe rest up then bro ;p
<dennisharrison_A> stop by #plone sometime
<h3sp4wn> now3d: Select new tabs opened by links (try setting that in firefox)
<h3sp4wn> dennisharrison_A: what is #plone ?
<dennisharrison_A> http://www.plone.org
<dennisharrison_A> based on http://www.zope.org
<dennisharrison_A> similar to drupal
<dennisharrison_A> but better in my opinion
<kbrooks> plone is written in python
<fnTc^spNk> nvidia X driver not found
<dennisharrison_A> you can write python apps for the web using argoUML
<fnTc^spNk> liek wtf
<h3sp4wn> yuck python
<dennisharrison_A> yeah plone is written in python
<dennisharrison_A> yuck?
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn, .....
<dennisharrison_A> hehe
<h3sp4wn> perl is much less typing :D
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn, no ad hominem attacks please
<dennisharrison_A> oh but perl hurts my face
<dennisharrison_A> man try out plone
<dennisharrison_A> you will like it I bet if you like perl being easier then python ;p
<crimsun> charims: I need amixer output, too.
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn, you're not being civil.
<dennisharrison_A> kbrooks, wtf are you talking about?
<[matrix] > this channel is not moderated?
<[matrix] > no op here?
<dennisharrison_A> haha
<Dr_Willis> [matrix] ,  they are here.
<dennisharrison_A> they are like submarines
<[matrix] > where
<crimsun> there --->
<dennisharrison_A> rising to the surface when you least expect it ;p
<Dr_Willis> does it matter?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<[matrix] > lol
<[matrix] > no prob just asking
<[matrix] > :)
<dennisharrison_A> pretty sure you can use chanserv here for stuff like that?
<dennisharrison_A> sorry im used to efnet ;p
<Dr_Willis> efnet = botwar net.
<[matrix] > dr-willis you are one of them?
<Dr_Willis> dalnet = xxx spam bot net. :P
<charims> crimsun: how do i get amixer output?
<Felix_> hi
* Dr_Willis keeps his secret identity a secret
<crimsun> charims: ``amixer''. Pastebin it.
<Marikita> someone can help me?
<Felix_> if i want an info text if i come in a channel and go out where can I kofigurate that ?
<flaccid> i need to install cisco vpn client. just compile from source? or can i use apt-get with a source?
<Felix_> I've got Konversation!
<nomad411> hey all!   Is anyone using Kubuntu on a macbook?  I'm sucrious to know how much more performing it is that way..
<[matrix] > i don't know why but when a try to connect to hotmail site my broswer tells me that is not autenticated this site whats that'
<saltro> please give me chat kubuntu.es
<[matrix] > ''
<nomad411> sucrious = curious   hehe
<dennisharrison_A> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[matrix] > ?
<saltro> thanks men
<dennisharrison_A> np
<[matrix] > Dr_Willis:  do you know whats that?
<Dr_Willis> try the firefox or opera browser yet?
<[matrix] > i don't know why but when a try to connect to hotmail site my broswer tells me that is not autenticated site whats that?
<[matrix] > yupo
<[matrix] > i use firefox
<now3d> h3sp4wn:  this did the trick from firefox:   user_pref("network.protocol-handler.external.mailto", "true"); user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto", "/usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird");
<charims> crimsun: Amixer output posted here at the end. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22105
<Felix_> if i want an info text if i come in a channel and go out where can I kofigurate that ?
<Felix_> :)
<[matrix] > so why hotmail  com
<Dr_Willis> [matrix] ,  it works fine for me.  You could clarify the error and check google for others with similer problem.
<[matrix] > is not autenticated
<[matrix] > i had to entry in hotmail it
<[matrix] > maybe any body wants to bring my IP in this hack sites to take any password from me'
<[matrix] > or no?
<Dr_Willis> [matrix] ,  you realize that -  you are making very little sence.
<[matrix] > no is not no sence
<dennisharrison_A> matrix whats your language?
<Dr_Willis> dennisharrison_A,  :P
<[matrix] > language?
<dennisharrison_A> Dr_Willis, well its a good question
<[matrix] > i'm albanian and living in italy
<dennisharrison_A> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Dr_Willis> dennisharrison_A,  yes i agree.
<dennisharrison_A> oops
<dennisharrison_A> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<angasule> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<[matrix] > ah thnx
<[matrix] > may be i have a bug
<Dr_Willis> wow -  i get junk mail with a subject of -->  R0LX-RPLICS
<[matrix] > lol
<dennisharrison_A> man .. I wanna GET me some of them ;p
<Dr_Willis> fancy use of the extended characters... to get by the spam filters
<[matrix] > !al
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about al - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[matrix] > lol
<[matrix] > no albanian
<[matrix] > :D
<now3d> nite guys
<dennisharrison_A> gnight
<crimsun> charims: sec, busy atm, will look in a sec
<[matrix] > gn
<dennisharrison_A> Dr_Willis, what filter are you using?
<charims> crimsun: kk, ty
<Dr_Willis> dennisharrison_A,  the hot mail defaults. :P
<dennisharrison_A> oh
<dennisharrison_A> hotmail huh?
<Dr_Willis> dennisharrison_A,  i just check hotmail about once a month and see how many spams i get.. and how many get through
<dennisharrison_A> no gmail?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> got that also.
<dennisharrison_A> hehe ok
<Dr_Willis> and Linuxmail.org
<dennisharrison_A> gotcha
<dennisharrison_A> I don't remember my hotmail account info
<Dr_Willis> and Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz.com mail.
<dennisharrison_A> I am sure its deleted by now though
<[matrix] > i hate hotmail
<dennisharrison_A> sweet
<[matrix] > really
<Dr_Willis> [matrix] ,  then stop using it. thers plenty of other free alternatives out
<dennisharrison_A> I used to own a-z 2 or 3 times then up to l again .com
<[matrix] > no just couse i use my msn
<dennisharrison_A> whatever the max was
<[matrix] > with all friends of mine
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<[matrix] > swat?
<fnTc^spNk> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fnTc^spNk> :\
<[matrix] > sicure web autentication technology'
<[matrix] > or no?
<crimsun> charims: does it freeze with:  watch -n30 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav'  ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijk.com/
<Dr_Willis> Thats the free web email service to use! :P
<charims> sorry, crimsun, i'm bak, lemme see
<charims> crimsun: the terminal didn't freeze, and it played a sound, sounded like a heartbeat, then stopped, had to use ctrl-c to exit
<crimsun> charims: you're supposed to let it run continually. It'll attempt to play the same file every 30s
<fnTc^spNk> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<fnTc^spNk> anyone can tell me what i can do about that? :\
<flaccid> why is printer system using cupsys as username?
<Ash-Fox> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-hal-device-manager/ <- Fantastic :D
<aaron_> Anyone know how to connect Ubuntu via ethernet to a Minolta Magicolor printer?
<Ash-Fox> aaron_, tried cups?
<charims> sorry, crimsun, i'm bak, will run it...
<aaron_> yea, no joy.  though not totally clear on how to specify the ip address
<aaron_> what format are you supposed to use?
<aaron_> I have no problem getting it to work in XP.  no idea what protocol it's using
<charims> Crimsun: played the first time but not again afte that, again, sounded like a heartbeat, not sure if that is what its supposed to sound like.
<charims> Crimsun: It is still running, but no sound
<crimsun> charims: I don't think it's supposed to sound like that, no
<aaron_> what is a "URI"?
<flaccid> Uniform Resource Identifier
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, I thought it was Indicater, but ah well. :)
<charims> Crimsun: Yeah, there is no more sound from it
<aaron_> how do I enter a dotted quad in "URI" format?  just x.x.x.x or does it need to be preceeded by something?
<Ash-Fox> aaron_, so, no luck at all with kdeprint?
<crimsun> charims: please try: sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 buggy_semaphore=1
<Ash-Fox> (which is a slightly easier frontend to cups's webbased interface)
<Ash-Fox> ( http://127.0.0.1:631/ if you want to use cups's webbased interface)
<flaccid> aaron_: which protocol?
<[matrix] > how can i use an ed2k link with mozilla firefox
<charims> Crimsun: Error:    FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use.
<[matrix] > it says is not a registered protocol
<[matrix] > ??
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , I suppose you could get/write a extention for firefox that uses the ed2k protocol
<charims> Crimsun: may i establish a DCC with you?
<[matrix] > ah ok
<crimsun> charims: then stop whatever processes are using the sound device:  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*)
<[matrix] > at extentions
<[matrix] > ?
<crimsun> charims: my client ignores them
<charims> crimsun: ok
<charims> crimsun: both commands completed, my speakers cliked
<[matrix] > Ash-Fox:  no  there is nothing
<crimsun> charims: now repeat the watch -n30 ..  command
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , guess you'll have to write one.
<Ash-Fox> Or get someone else to make one.
<charims> crimsun: Error on watch command, ver long, posting on paste.ubuntu
<[matrix] > lol
<[matrix] > ahahhaha
<[matrix] > i can't
<[matrix] > do it by myself
<[matrix] > can you?
<Ash-Fox> Not for free for something I have no interests in. Which would probably take mat least a month to get such a thing usable.
<[matrix] > i can pay u
<charims> crimsun: error on watch posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22107
<[matrix] > i really need this
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , you're better off using craig's list, with someone who actually has a interest in emule stuff :P
<crimsun> charims: lsmod |grep ^snd_intel8x0
<[matrix] > craig's=? list
<[matrix] > whats that
<charims> Crimsun: Output of lsmod= snd_intel8x0           34076  0
<charims> Crimsun: grabbing a cookie
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , http://www.google.com/search?q=craig%27s+list
<[matrix] > Ash-Fox:  u use emule?
<charims> Crimsun: got a cookie, want one?
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , no.
<[matrix] > no p2p for u
<Ash-Fox> I use bittorent, and have yet to use it for any illegal puposes.
<[matrix] > i can download files with 1570 kbps
<[matrix] > i have a 10mb connection
<crimsun> charims: unload it again, reinsert it with the parameter above, and pastebin /proc/asound/cards content and dmesg
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , okay?
<[matrix] > u are you happy with bittorent?
<charims> crimsun: what parameter above? did i miss someting
<Ash-Fox> Very.
<InuDuelist> "Our current schedule for releasing the final version of Flash Player 9 for Linux is early 2007. Many readers have understandably requested a beta version before that time. It is coming..."
<InuDuelist> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/08/basic_beta_briefing.html
<charims> crimsun:sorry that I'm sucha noob
<fnTc^spNk> module nvidia_legacy not found, can anyone tell me what this means? :c
<crimsun> sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 buggy_semaphore=1
<fnTc^spNk> or how to install them
* NickGarvey bites benjaminjfiyfgif 
<charims> crimsun: ran it, test now?
<[matrix] > ash how much time do you need to download a 700 MB file?
<benjaminjfiyfgif> hello nick
<NickGarvey> benjaminjfiyfgif: "/nick benjamin_"
<NickGarvey> benjaminjfiyfgif: type that without the "
<stray77> matrix, as what speed?
<stray77> *at
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , on my main connection, 15 minutes, on my secondary, probably five hours.
<[matrix] > with Ash-Fox  connection
<[matrix] > main? what is it?
<charims> crimsun: tried testing, another long error, pasting on paste.ubutnu-nl.org
<crimsun> charims: yes
<stray77> at 450kbps 700mb takes around 30 min
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , I have two ways of accessing the internet. A main one,  and a backup incase the main one goes out which I call a secondary connecction (which I'm using right now, because I'm waiting for the ISP to upgrade the main line)
<[matrix] > with mine i can download in 5 minutes
<[matrix] > what connection is it<'
<charims> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22108
<Ash-Fox> ADSL, I'm upgrading to HDSL though.
<[matrix] > i have optical fiber
<KaiHanari> stray77, lies, perhaps at 450kb/s but not 450kbps
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , uh, what?
<[matrix] > optical fiber or fibre
<[matrix] > is an connection of high speed
<[matrix] > is a light connection
<benjamin_> Hello, I am new to linux and I have a question.  I am running kubuntu and I would like to know how to set the transparency on my taskbar
<[matrix] > Very fine, optically-pure glass fibre through which light can be reflected to transmit images or data from one end to the other.
<crimsun> charims: dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> benjamin_,  right click on it    and look under 'configure'
<[matrix] > never heard about it'
<[matrix] > hello Dr_Willis
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , I know what optical fiber is, but that isn't really the only technology you're using to get online.
<[matrix] > no it is only my conection
<benjamin_> Thanks Willis
<charims> crimsun: ran dmesg, extremeley long, hopefully none is cut off of the top... not sure if the termainl would do that
<[matrix] > to get online you need a computer  and to put the optical fiber into the computer
<[matrix] > :D
<charims> crimsun: results of dmesg posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22109
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , I mean for one, are you using ATM for communiating over fiber? is there pppoa/pppoe involved? What devices are being used to convert light to electric impluses etc
<[matrix] > it is a big lan
<[matrix] > named
<[matrix] > fastweb italia
<[matrix] > i really don't know what they use for
<[matrix] > i just have the internet connection just paying this company
<crimsun> holy crap
<[matrix] > not really paying
<Hobbsee> [matrix] : nice...where do you live?
<[matrix] > i use a wirreles connection
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[matrix] > :D
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<[matrix] > italy
<Ash-Fox> wireless is not fiber.
<[matrix] > yup
<[matrix] > but if
<[matrix] > you take it
<[matrix] > from a fiber
<charims> crimsun:brb
<crimsun> [17179830.636000]  Bad page state at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'amarokapp', page c1347620)
<[matrix] > :D
<[matrix] > it is
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> [17179830.636000]  Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed
<crimsun> that doesn't look good at all, charims. That looks like memory corruption.
<charims> crimsun: back, yeah, thats not good, but what is memory corruption cuased by?
<charims> crimsun: don't think its hardware, no problems in windows
<crimsun> charims: difficult to say right off. I'd start by rebooting from a live cd and running the memory test.
<charims> crimsun: have the livecd on hand, how long will that take approx.?
<crimsun> charims: depends how much RAM you have
<charims> crimsun 512 mb
<crimsun> 30 mins to an hour
<RaydenUni> hello
<charims> crimsun: going to my laptop, will stay in touch during test, over and out
<RaydenUni> can anyone here help me setup imwheel for kubuntu?
<crimsun> charims: I'm away for ~90mins
<charims> crimsun: kk
<Dr_Willis> RaydenUni,  why do you need imwheel?
<RaydenUni> back button on my mouse does not work
<RaydenUni> and i just updated to dapper drake and it wanted to overwrite the imwheel config file and i told it not to because i thought i needed those settings
<RaydenUni> but it didn't work so now i'm trying to find the original settings
<RaydenUni> i guess i do'nt need imwheel
<RaydenUni> i just want my back button to work
<RaydenUni> i got the wheel to work
<Khalek2> lol
<Ash-Fox> [matrix] , So... You're telling me you're using 'wireless fiber'?
<[matrix] > no
<[matrix] > i'm using
<[matrix] > wirreles
<[matrix] > conected with a fiber
<Khalek2> I think what hes saying is the mythical fiber is connected into a long range router which sends the signal into his house.
<nagyv_> if I click on an mp3 file in Firefox then Kaffeine opens instead of amarok. How can I change this behavior?
<Ash-Fox> No, I think he means the radio waves are hitting a fiber.
<[matrix] > configure amarok
<RaydenUni> so no one knows how to get extra buttons working in kubuntu?
<[matrix] > to opne mp3
<[matrix] > just go to an mp3 file and open with it
<[matrix] > hmmm
<Ash-Fox> RaydenUni, I believe there is some method todo it in the xserver configuration.
<Ash-Fox> RaydenUni, although you might want to poke at the stuff in [K] ->System first.
* Ash-Fox has never had a mouse beyond three buttons. So never needed to find out.
<Dr_Willis> RaydenUni,  i know ive seen several wikis that cover this. :P not all of them are specificially for ubuntu however.
<Ash-Fox> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nagyv_> RaydenUni: I know, here is a short description: http://www.rajk.uni-corvinus.hu/~nagyv/tmp/thePerfectDesktop-howtoforge.html
<Ash-Fox> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Hobbsee> [matrix] : nice...i didnt know they had fibre in italy....
* Hobbsee is envious
<[matrix] > yup
<[matrix] > we have
<[matrix] > just a sec
<Ash-Fox> The US has a lot of darkfiber.
<[matrix] > can i link here
<[matrix] > is it spam?
<[matrix] > my fiber is dark
<RaydenUni> Ash-Fox nothing in the mouse settings
<Ash-Fox> !mouse > RaydenUni
<[matrix] > ash
<RaydenUni> ?
<[matrix] > if i link is it spam
<[matrix] > ??
<Ash-Fox> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Khalek2> lmao
<Khalek2> ;o
<nagyv_> if I click on an mp3 file in Firefox then Kaffeine opens instead of amarok. How can I change this behavior?
<Ash-Fox> nagyv_, edit -> preferences -> downloads -> view & edit actions. You're better off using konqueror though.. Also you can do some messy hack that lets you use kde file choosers and kde's dcop for executing files...
<Hobbsee> nagyv_: yes, right click on the mp3 in konqueror, open with, amarok
* Jucato whistles...
<somekool> i cannot mount my NTFS partitions under kubuntu, any quick solution?
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Hobbsee> somekool: ^
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: eh.  that's kinda annoying.
<somekool> but FAT32 are not a problem,....
<Ash-Fox> Hobbsee, what is?
<NickGarvey> what is a "theme" file?
<nagyv_> the problem with konqueror is that is doesn't has the same set of extensions as Firefox does
<somekool> Hobbsee: so, basically NTFS support is built-in in kubuntu LiveDVD kernel?
<douglas> not I am consiguindo to hear musicas?
<Ash-Fox> NickGarvey, open a console, cd to the path where the file is, and do a 'file <filename>'.
<Hobbsee> somekool: read support, not write.
<somekool> right
<nagyv_> Ash-Fox: could you point me to a howto to change to kde's dcop in firefox?
<NickGarvey> Ash-Fox: I downloaded a theme off kde-look.org, it a tar.gz, but I don't know what I do with that, I uncompressed it, but now what?
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: actually, there are vague plans to make a firefox-kde package or something
<Ash-Fox> write support can be achieved using captiveNTFS.
<Hobbsee> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Hobbsee> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<Ash-Fox> nagyv_, sure one sec.
<douglas> not it speaks  Ingles
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: there you go :)
<somekool> I'll give it another try. but I just thought it should have been automatic. like FAT32 partitions, I can mount them right from KDE. without having to deal with fstab or anything
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<douglas> Iam it speaks Portugues - Brasil
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: yes, I'm there, but it is looking for "theme" files when I go to install themes
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: I don't know what a "theme" file is
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Hobbsee> somekool: that's true, i'm not sure why the permissions on them are wrong by default
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: then point it at the .tar.gz that you downloaded
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: not letting me
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: thats where I got confused
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: what type of theme is it?  icon, colour?
<Ash-Fox> nagyv_, here is something you can use for a template, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE note: this is for gentoo not for kubuntu so the paths will not be the same.
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: theme/style
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: thats what it says on kde-look
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: system settings, appearance, import theme
<InuDuelist> LOL LYK I M BAK LOL
<InuDuelist> Hi, all.
* Jucato sigh...
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Jucato> am I invisible or something?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it might be a widget style that needs to be compiled/installed...
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: where is system settings? I am in personal settings..
<Hawkwind> Jucato: We can't see you!
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: system settings / kcontrol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, I can't see you :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that, and some other settings
<Jucato> :-(
<somekool> Hobbsee: I'd say it something that should be fixed
<Hobbsee> Jucato: neat!
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: there is no "import theme" option, there is a "theme manager" option
<Jucato> NickGarvey: could you post a link to the theme/style you downloaded?
<Hobbsee> somekool: indeed.  i think it was fixed in edgy
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: and look under appearances, not in the main system settings window
<Hobbsee> !changetheme
<Hobbsee> !changethemes
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<Jucato> eheheh.... ubotu's kinda out of it, it seems...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<Ash-Fox> Maybe someone is flooding it
<ubotu> pong
<InuDuelist> Gr.
<Hobbsee> !-changethemes
<ubotu> changethemes has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:25:41
<InuDuelist> Sometimes, I just wish Firefox wouldn't suck so much on Linux.
<eds01> How can you get kubuntu to boot up into a terminal with a command prompt and all (so you have to sign in and start xwindows)?
<Hobbsee> !no changethemes is <reply> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Hobbsee> bingo
<Hobbsee> eds01: disable kdm?
<eds01> how?  i'm a bit of a newb, so...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol! thanks. I'm not sure if it's a "good" one. (but seriously, KDE-Look needs a bit of organization and a guide...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it looked okay from my small eyeballing of it :P
<Jucato> ehehe thanks!
<AZ_AS> there a way to tell Konqueror where to download files? I'm trying to find it but I don't see it yet in the Konqueror Configure options
<InuDuelist> Is there any way to change the color of the text on the taskbar?
<Hobbsee> AZ_AS: i would *think* that they're there
<InuDuelist> It's really starting to strain my eyes.
<AZ_AS> same here, Hobbsee but no luck in finding it yet
<Hobbsee> InuDuelist: system settings, appearances, colours.
<Hobbsee> InuDuelist: you can change almost anything you like there
<Jucato> InuDuelist: I think the task bar text uses the color from the Button Text in System Settings
<Ash-Fox> By the way, is it a mistake that kcontrol isn't linked from anywhere on the menu?
<InuDuelist> No.
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: no, duplicated by system settings
<InuDuelist> (K)Ubuntu comes with a more user-friendly type of control center.
* Jucato is not sure about "user-friendly"....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you should see the edgy one :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah! I'm looking forward to i
<Jucato> s/i/it
<Ash-Fox> Hobbsee, hm, I'm pretty sure some settings in kcontrol aren't accessible in system settings.
<InuDuelist> Jucato, which one's for the active windows?
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: yes, true that.
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: hence "more user friendly"
<Jucato> but for now... I'm sticking to KControl for a bit... hoping that a System Settings bug is fixed in KDE...
<Hobbsee> supposedly
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: edgy's much better :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which one?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Regional and Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts > swithching from Shortcut Schemes tab to Command Shortcuts tab crashes it
<InuDuelist> Feck it.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh yes, i remember that one.  the one i could never reproduce.
<romeo> hello can someone give me a good repo to add to adept i m mostly looking for multimedia codecs and mplayer i also want to play commercial dvds .i have kubuntu 6.06 llts
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they've changed the names around
<Hobbsee> !repos
<InuDuelist> Grr.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> romeo: ^
<InuDuelist> I think I'm just going to use Konquerer from now on.
<InuDuelist> Too bad it's inferior.
<eds01> so how do i disable kdm?
<Hobbsee> eds01: probably try googling that - i dont remember
<romeo> !restricted hobsee?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted hobsee? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Hobbsee: they have???
<romeo> ok
<Hobbsee> Jucato: system settigns got a lot of changes to it
<Jucato> kool!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they're still changing bits
<Hobbsee> well, not in the next couple of days, but after that we can :)
<Jucato> you know what would be even better? If it could get a sort of KControlEdit equivalent!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: kcontroledit?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yep
<Jucato> haven't tried that one yet?
<Jucato> KControlEdit is the KMenuEdit of KControl
<moj0rising> hello, everyone. I have a very ugly question to ask.. hopefully I don't get kicked...
<moj0rising> ...my current workplace is using AD. Being a linux person. I do not know how to do some simple administration things...
<flaccid> ne1 here use vpnc ?
<moj0rising> ...like creating login scripts such that people get drive letters pointing to various shared on a network...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: point.  that entire module isnt in, for some reason
<moj0rising> any one know where I can get this info in a quick easy to digest manner?
<moj0rising> Sorry. I know it is an unrelated topic.
<CheeseBurgerMan> moj0rising: I'd love to help, but I'm not even sure what you mean by "AD". :\
<moj0rising> but this was the best place I could think of to ask around. I have checked ms web site.
<moj0rising> AD = active directory
<moj0rising> ha
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no. it's not a KControl module. KControlEdit is a separate program for editing the contents/organization of KControl.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.  system settings is missing the module in kcontrol about it though
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> I would find it extremely nice if you could hide some of the stuff you don't commonly use in System Settings... (I have lots of those)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's what's been done.
<Jucato> kool!!
<Jucato> will those changes be available in Knot 2?
<Hobbsee> most of them
<Hobbsee> i think there are colour changes that arent
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's still very much a WIP
<Jucato> still, something to look forward to. After seeing YaST and drakconf, System Settings has become one of the things I want to become better
<revrogue> hello
<revrogue> anyone interested in giving a linux newb a hand :)
<Jucato> I'd be happy to give you an arm as well if I could :-D
<revrogue> lol
<charims> crimsun: Are you back from AFK?
<Jucato>  *** aseigo_boink is now known as aseigo. ... boink.... :-D
<revrogue> have a small prob with my wireless ad I am usng dapper 6.06
<LeeJunFan> just spit it out.
<Jucato> oooh... unfortunately that's one area I can't help...
* Jucato sobs
<LeeJunFan> no need for foreplay.
<opus__> hola
<revrogue> bah...
<charims> Hey, jucato, u have time to look at my sound systme again? i have a lot more info now...
<revrogue> how about changing drivers or such
<atkaazm> hi, can someone tell me how to make the cursor skip words while writting a command on console? Ctrl+Left, Ctrl+Right doesn't work
<aseigo> Jucato: yeah ... it's my alternanick
<Jucato> heheh
<charims> can someone look at my dmesg and help me with my sound system? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22109 I also have this info here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22105
<charims> I was told to run a memory test by Crimsun, but it came up with no errors. It checked two times.
<Jucato> rawr! sorry charims... when it comes to hardware stuff... I'm a noob...
<charims> ok, haha, its good, anyone else, please ;)
<charims> man, with all this info i have, im going to post a bug report here soon, haha, there is a lot here....
<Ozelot_3> noob too
<Jucato> charims: no luck with the forums?
<Ozelot_3> or groups?
<charims> Jucato: none at all, not a reply, neither kubuntu or ubuntu, not even, "I have no idea" replies...
<Hobbsee> you're looking for crimsun
<Hobbsee> with sound
<charims> yeah, well, he was heloping me eralier, but he is AFK ATM
<Jucato> charims: what section did you post it in ubuntuforums?
<charims> Video and sound
<charims> under Dapper
<charims> and Hardware, under Dapper in kubuntu
<charims> thats obsolete now, all of my info is on paste, but still the general problem
<Jucato> charims: try posting it some other section... lol
<charims> wow, hehe, thats evil
<charims> :)
<Hobbsee> charims: what's the problem?  sound doesnt work?
<Jucato> with a high traffic site like ubuntuforums... it's only natural that few people would take notice...
<charims> well, yes, no sound except from gaim
<Hobbsee> ooh, lovely
<charims> but Crimsun helped me get a startup sound to kinda work from terminal
<charims> it sounds like a heartbeat though, jsut plays once, but it is supposed to reapeat every 30 seconds
<charims> ...
<Hobbsee> charims: no idea.  crimsun should though.  he's the expert on it
<charims> so, yeah, thats when he asked for dmesg and for me to do some modprobe thing, it was complex...
<charims> ok, well, thats good, at least i know someone realible is helping me at this, this problem has been going on for a week
<charims> i will remember to thank him
<charims> I remember in Breezy Ubuntu i got it to work after much frustration, and on this computer too, then i got rid of ubuntu, i didn't like it much at the time, felt dumb when i started it, still do kinda...
<driz> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<charims> yup, well, i'm sticking with kubuntu, even if i have to get a new sound card :(
<charims> Crimsun: hey bud, u back yet?
<charims> jsut checking...
<charims> hey, whatd do you prefer, Kopete or Gaim?
<Jucato> rawr Kopete
<driz> hi i have a problem i have an old computer with 8GB should I move to Xubuntu
<driz> ?
<driz> Gaim!
<charims> why do you prefer these?
<Jucato> driz: what's the processor speed and how much RAM? hard disk size isn't the main consideration for choosing Xubuntu
<charims> maybe i should jsut try kopete out and see if i like it
<driz> how do i check the ram :-P
<Jucato> Kopete because of it's integration with KDE and Kontact. because of the popup notifications in the system tray
<AZ_AS> Jucato, where's your avatar from the Kubuntu forums from? it's cute
<Jucato> AZ_AS: ehehe! thanks! I made it myself
<AZ_AS> nice! :)
<charims> Driz: put in your live cd at startup and run the memory test
<charims> DON"T INSTALL :p
<driz> oh come on do you know how long that would take
<Jucato> driz: or ou can type in "free" in Konsole
<Jucato> it will output Mem Total in bytes
<charims> oh, i thought you meant check if the ram is working properly, nevermind....
<charims> :(
<madman__> does any one know where the Screensaver images are stored ?
<driz> how can i make it so i can understand it
<driz> ?
<driz> on konsole
<Jucato> driz: "free -m" to display output in MB
<driz> cool thanks
<flaccid> i'm mounting a fat drive with uid=1000, but it is is doing this to each file drwxr-xr-x 42 500 root   32768 2006-07-17 17:32 personal
<flaccid> ie. 500.root
<Jucato> the number  under "total" on the Mem: line is the amount of RAM you have
<flaccid> why is that
<charims> hmm, i kinda like kopete better so far...
<flaccid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<driz> oh man thats small
<Jucato> driz: how much?
<charims> what a samrt bot
<charims> smart*
<Jucato> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<madman__> !Screensaver
<driz> Jucato 122
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm can anyone help me with my problem
<Jucato> driz: err.. yeah.. better go with Xubuntu...
<driz> let me apt get it now
<Breetai> Help! My notification area, (where the iocns go in the tray) is missing. How do I get it back in 6.06????
<charims> ok guys, im going to switch to irc though kopete, i want to see this
<charims> :)
<Jucato> charims: good luck...
<Hobbsee> Breetai: type "kicker"?
<danny500> yo
<Hobbsee> Breetai: er, alt+f2, kicker?
<danny500> I got one question
<Jucato> err...
<danny500> will serious sam sp work on wine windows emulator?
<Breetai> No, the kicker is there, but if  amarok is minimuzied it can not be seen, and klipper is running but not seen
<Jucato> Breetai: right-click on the Panel, choose Add Applet to Panel, then look for System Tray and add it..
<flaccid> mount returns /dev/hda2 on /mnt/flaccid type vfat (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000) yet, the mask on each file is 500.root (not flaccid.flaccid) why is this?
<danny500> no will ever know
<Breetai> Jucato: You rock!! Thanks alot
<driz> jucato: sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop is not working
<Jucato> driz: would it be possible for you to get hold of a Xubuntu installer?
<Jucato> adding Xubuntu on top of Kubuntu/Ubuntu would hurt what hard disk space you have left...
<driz> ya i think i can download it at work and burn it
<charims> how do i change my nickname, mes forgot
<driz> but i will loose all my files
<charims89> nevermind
<Jucato> driz: oh...
<driz> ha i am a year older than youcharims
<CheeseBurgerMan> driz: To remove k/ubuntu desktop, you can have a look here: http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage
<driz> CheeseBurgerMan: i dont like to do things i dont understand
<CheeseBurgerMan> driz: OK, fair enough. :)
<Jucato> driz: is this a new installation of Kubuntu?
<driz> no been having this for a while now.
<driz> since it came out.
<Jucato> aaah
<charims89> Crimsun: hey bud, u back yet, no rush, jsut checking...
<driz> Jucato it runs ok, but i just want a new computer or the illusion of one.
<charims> wow, this is cool....
<charims> im running to clients at the same time, exiting konversation... now
<charims> by charims 89, hehe
<Jucato> charims: ehehe! I would still prefer Konversation, for some reasons...
<charims>  :-)
<charims> idk, i like this thing, but its going to take getting used to... did the nickerv identify me?
<charims> i don't have a separate window to tell...
<Jucato> I wouldn't know...
<driz> i tried to regisster a nick but failed
<NickGarvey> I don't hink you are
<crimsun> charims: hi.
<Jucato> driz: /msg NickServ register <password> <e-mail>
<NickGarvey> yeah you arnet'
<charims> hi crimsun
<charims> crimsun: test passed, it ran 2 tests...
<crimsun> charims: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<charims> crimsun: returned :2.6.15-26.46
<driz> ok it why is my nick in a convo tab
<charims> crimsun: i understand that they had errors with this chip in .14
<driz> i did that thing and it came up
<crimsun> charims: ok. You're getting strange memory corruption in the kernel itself
<crimsun> charims: "this chip"?
<Jucato> driz: /msg NickServ <-- sends a private message to NickServ, it responds to you, so a new tab is opened
<charims> crimsun: maybe becuase i compiled my own alsa driver?
<crimsun> which version are you using?
<driz> ok and now it is mine for ever
<charims> crimsun: version of kernel?
* Jucato just found out that crimsun is #kubuntu's resident sound expert
<Jucato> driz: well, not forever. ehehehe!
<crimsun> charims: "becuase i compiled my own alsa driver"
<driz>  /msg driz_ register <j83n3r9y> <jbgy34@gmail.com>
<driz> oh shit
<driz> oh well
<charims> crimson: i followed the instructions in the "comprehensive sound problems solutions guide"
<InuDuelist> driz, avoid that.
<charims> its okay driz, i wont spam you
<driz> ya
<InuDuelist> And it's "/msg nickserv"
<driz> lol thanks
<InuDuelist> Sure.
<charims> crimsun: on the ubuntu forums, stickied under video and sound, ill get a url
<Jucato> InuDuelist: NickServ and nickserv are the same
<driz> ok
<crimsun> charims: but which version did you compile?
<InuDuelist> Jucato, look up.
<InuDuelist> He messaged "driz_"
<flaccid> how to install kernel headers?
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<InuDuelist> You said something above.
<charims> crimsun: idk, is there a way i can check?
<InuDuelist> Didn't see it.
<crimsun> charims: unfortunately I can't help support anything but what K/Ubuntu ships by default, so if you compiled your own, you're on your own
<Jucato> InuDuelist: oh... I specifically told him to /msg NickServ....
<crimsun> charims: cat /proc/asound/version
<Jucato> driz: I told you "/msg NickServ register <password> <e-mail>"
<InuDuelist> Jucato, got any advice as to speeding up Firefox?
<InuDuelist> At least, like, double the amount it is now?
<Jucato> InuDuelist: SwiftFox?
<InuDuelist> Seriously.
<charims> i jsut followed the guide, hhaha, it didn't make any difference when i did it anyways
<InuDuelist> "SwiftFox?"
<Jucato> sorry dude, I very rarely use Firefox
<InuDuelist> Ah.
<InuDuelist> What do you use?
<InuDuelist> Konquerer?
<Jucato> good old Konqui
<charims> crimsun:Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
<charims> Compiled on Aug 25 2006 for kernel 2.6.15-26-386.
<InuDuelist> How do you live without a Bookmark Toolbaar?
<Jucato> InuDuelist: http://www.getswiftfox.com/
<Jucato> InuDuelist: what? I have a bookmark Toolbar
<crimsun> charims: 1.0.10...? Why didn't you just use 1.0.12? 1.0.10 is _older_ than what Dapper ships with!
<crimsun> charims: (Dapper ships with 1.0.10rc3+everything backported from 1.0.12)
<charims> crimsun: really, well i didnt know what i was doing, jsut following the instuctions, can i revert to before?
<crimsun> charims: sure. Do you use any binary-only drivers?
<charims> crimsun:umm, IDK
<crimsun> charims: nvidia or fglrx are the most well-known
<charims> crimsun: well, i installed nvidia graphics drivers
<charims> crimsun: if that counts
<charims> crimsun: never heard of fglrx
<crimsun> how did you install them?
<charims> crimsun: automatix
<Zamboulie> my windows computer is trying to print something on a printer thats connected to my linux computer
<Zamboulie> and its not working
<crimsun> no idea what automatix does.
<flaccid> how to install kernel-headers?
<charims> crimsun: it jsut got a package...
<Zamboulie> does it have to do with the fact that i'm on linux
<crimsun> flaccid: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CheeseBurgerMan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<CheeseBurgerMan> Fine, crimsun is faster than me. :P
<charims> crimsun: its for noobs, who arn't sure what and where to download from...
<leonrott> hi
<Zamboulie> oh automatix installs alot of programs and drivers you need
<leonrott> anybody have a real xgl guide for kubuntu??
<Zamboulie> ya
<Zamboulie> i do
<Zamboulie> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kutan> !haxoring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haxoring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> Damn
<Zamboulie> lol
<kutan> Anyone have a guide on that?
<leonrott> thanks
<charims> crimsun: if you arn't sure of an easy way to go back to regualr alsa drivers, then i can reinstall kubuntu.. not much to lose, i can move everything important to my ntfs
<charims> drive
<crimsun> charims: I know of an easy way to reinstall the default kernel, yes, but it'd be nice not to munge your Nvidia config
<crimsun> charims: granted if you had followed the proper Ubuntu method, it'd be much more straightforward
<charims> crimsun: ok, sorry about all the touble...
<crimsun> charims: modinfo nvidia|grep ^filename
<driz> jucato uhhhh its not working for me... I dont care anyways
<charims> crimsun:filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<crimsun> charims: good.
<charims> crimsun: chad herby solemnly swears to never again compile a driver unless he knows what hes doing
<crimsun> charims: now you'll need to stop kdm and do the rest of this from a console (tty1)
<charims> haha, ok
<charims> so what do i do
<crimsun> which irc client are you using now?
<kutan> !Hacking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hacking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> Anyone?
<kutan> Hacking guide
<charims> kopete
<driz> google
<flaccid> is this normal when doing an fdisk -l Partition table entries are not in disk order ?
<charims> crimsun: but i can use konversation too
<driz> kutan go to google
<kutan> I was using google
<kutan> for at least an hour
<driz> and just so you know you have to know how to program
<Jucato> you probably won't find a good answer here. this is the #kubuntu support channel
<kutan> lol yeah... I noticed...
<crimsun> charims: ok, when you quit kdm, that will exit, so you'll want to switch to tty1 (press ctrl+alt+F1), log in, then execute ``screen irssi''. Once irssi has loaded, type: /connect -ircnet freenode chat.freenode.net 8001
<kutan> But I don't know where I would go
<crimsun> charims: then: /join #kubuntu
<Jucato> what do you mean by "hacking"?
<charims> crimsun: ok i have to write thsi down, ill forget it
<driz> well then go learn python C C++ Perl or something you wont find anything here
<kutan> Well I remember when I used Windows they had like
<kutan> telnet hacking games
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> hacking as in trying to bypass security or get into another system?
<kutan> Bypass security, like for example
<kutan> there's this one website where you would have to hack into the site and try to figure out how to get the password for the next round of the game
<charims> crimsun: to quit KDM i jsut log off, and hit ctrl alt f1?
<Jucato> I don't really think that's something that's encouraged/taught here...
<crimsun> charims: no, you'll have to do more
<crimsun> charims: go ahead and log in via tty1; pressing alt+F7 will take to you back to your KDE session
<rOOb> kutan, google legal haking.....notice the 1st result
<rOOb> *hacking
<rOOb> they have a few
<rOOb> hackthissite.com i think
<rOOb> *hackthissite.org
<kutan> Yeah but doesn't that require telnet which only windows provides?
<rOOb> um
<rOOb> are u realy asking that?
<kutan> ...
<kutan> Yeah
<kutan> If it's a stupid question then my excuse is
<Jucato> this might not be the proper channel for it...
<kutan> I'm a newbie
<rOOb> goto a console and type man telnet
<kutan> oh
<kutan> thanks :D
<kutan> That's all I needed to know
<kutan> no more hacking conversations
<charims_> crimsun: i logged in...
<charims_> crimsun: are you there?
<crimsun> charims_: good. Now press: ^a^c (ctrl+a followed by ctrl+c), which will create a new screen buffer. In this new screen buffer, type: ``sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop''. To get back to this screen buffer, press ^a^p (ctrl+a followed by ctrl+p).
<charims_> crimsun: ok, gotchya
<charims_> crimsun: ok, i did
<charims_> crimsun: it shoed the kubunto logo, then went back to the prompt
<crimsun> good. Now switch to your previous screen buffer (^a^p), and type: ``lsmod|grep ^nvidia''. Then switch back to this buffer and tell us if you get any output.
<charims_> crimsun: ok
<charims_> crimsun; i got two lines, nvidia followed by some numbers, and nvidia_agp followed by #'s i can get those #'s if u need them
<crimsun> charims_: I just need the one for nvidia
<charims_> crimsun: i am using the agp card though.., but ok
<chrazritt> hi all
<charims_> crimsun: it reads nvidia 4550772 0
<charims_> crimsun: btw this is awesome this is why i love linux, there is nothing you cannot do... :) very free...
<crimsun> charims_: excellent. Now switch back to the previous buffer and execute ``sudo modprobe -r nvidia && sudo umount /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/''
<charims_> kk
<AZ_AS> hmm, how do I add a fortune data file for fortune? read the readme file for one of them but I don't see /usr/games/lib/fortunes...if I created the folder, it should be fine right?
<charims_> crimsun:kk
<crimsun> AZ_AS: no, just install any other fortune* package(s)
<charims_> crimsun: done
<charims_> crimsun: hopefully this won't take too much longer, my dad is say, "It's time for bed..." school tomorrow
<crimsun> charims_: goot, now ``sudo apt-get -d --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)''
<crimsun> good, even.
<charims_> crimsun: ok
<fyyrest0rm> hi all :)
<charims_> crimsun: its installing
<charims_> crimsun: it says "download complete in download only mode"
<AZ_AS> crimsun, I tried that but I downloaded a fortune data file from freshmeat in a bz2 format, and I'm trying to figure out where to put the dat file...fortune is installed
<fyyrest0rm> anyone have any experience with mp3 players (DAP's)? Just bought one, it uses mtp protocol (apparently).. the instructions says I have to use windows media player to get stuff to the player. Anyone know anything about it?
<crimsun> charims_: excellent. Now ``sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r)''
<crimsun> charims_: sorry, hold a sec.
<crimsun> charims_: ``sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)''
<AZ_AS> found it :)
<Xcalibur> yo
<Xcalibur> kubuntu is not recognizing my linksys wireless-g adapter?
<Xcalibur> how i fix?
<Xcalibur> I'm using ethernet for now, but I want my wireless solution soon, pl???
<Xcalibur> plz*
<Xcalibur> anyone, plz, this isn't even my laptop!!!
<Xcalibur> i gotta have this fixed by 2morrow!
<chrazritt> you have the driver file disk for the card?
<Xcalibur> yeah
<Xcalibur> but it's for windows I thought
<Xcalibur> ?
<Xcalibur> should I try it?
<chrazritt> look at it in a explorer window
<Xcalibur> um?ok
<charims_> crimsun: we have an error "Couldn't find package linux-2.6.15.-26-386
<Xcalibur> brb, let me go get it
<chrazritt> tell me if it has any .cat files
<crimsun> charims_: did you type precisely what I gave you?
<charims_> crimsun: the last thing you gave me i messesd up the first time, and forgot the -$(uname -r) at the end, it gave me an error there, so i tried again
<crimsun> charims_: success?
<romeo> hello i cant get radio streams with kaffeine
<charims_> crimsun: no, the second time is when i got the error
<romeo> xms i believe
<charims_> crimsun: the first time it said can't find package linux-img
<crimsun> charims_: make sure you type it precisely
<charims_> crimsun: okay, try again?
<crimsun> yes, please
<Xcalibur> yay!!!
<Xcalibur> i found it!
<Xcalibur> the disc
<chrazritt> ok
<charims_> crimsun: it still says it, i checked it too, cant find package linux-img-2.6.15.#####
<Xcalibur> just pop it in, then what next?
<charims_> crimsun: do i have to redownload it?
<crimsun> charims_: linux-img? note your typo if so
<chrazritt> look at it and see if there is a .cat file
<Xcalibur> umm....no
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> yeah, there is
<chrazritt> what files are there?
<kinema> Is it possible ot accelerate multiple screens when running xinerama?
<charims_> crimsun: the first time i wrote linux-img, the second time i got it right with linuc-image-$(uname -r), and it gives me that last error
<chrazritt> ok and an .inf?
<charims_> crimsun: linux*
<Xcalibur> I looked in the /driver/NT/ folders on the disc
<Xcalibur> yes
<Xcalibur> and a .sys
<crimsun> charims_: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-$(uname -r)*deb
<fyyrest0rm> anyone know of something like gnomad2 for kde?
<Xcalibur> wat i do with the .inf, .sys, and .cat files?
<chrazritt> open a terminal window from the folder where you find the files
<CheeseBurgerMan> fyyrest0rm: As long as the GTK+ libraries are installed, Gnomad2 should run in KDE.
<fyyrest0rm> CheeseBurgerMan: cool. thanks :)
<chrazritt> got it?
<aytch> Anybody know a simple script or method for automounting an NTFS drive at startup?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<chrazritt> what are the file names of the .cat and the .inf files?
<Xcalibur> h/o
<Xcalibur> how i open up a terminal for that specific directory, I tried using the cd command, it keeps telling me invalid driectory
<charims_> crimsun: it says no such file or directory
<chrazritt> right click in the directory window and see if there is a choice like "xterm"
<Xcalibur> no, I'm using kubuntu, it uses konsole
<Xcalibur> right?
<crimsun> charims_: argh, sorry.
<charims_> crimsun: what?
<crimsun> charims_: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-$(uname -r)*deb
<charims_> crimsun: ok, will run that
<Xcalibur> what i do next
<Xcalibur> ?
<Lamington> Xcalibur: what directory are you looking for ?
<chrazritt> ok
<Xcalibur> i'm in my CD directory, looking at my drivers that need to be installed
<Xcalibur> but i can't get a terminal to navigate to that directory
<chrazritt> what are the names of the .cat and .inf files?
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> um
<Xcalibur> LSBCMNDS.inf
<Xcalibur> and
<Lamington> Is the directory just called CD ?
<Xcalibur> LSBCMNDS.cat
<Xcalibur> no
<Xcalibur> in the konqerer thing, it says system:/media/hdc/Driver/NT
<charims_> crimsun: it jsut said the same loaction in red this time
<Xcalibur> in the location adress
<chrazritt> in the terminal window type "source LSBCMNDS.cat" without the quotes
<charims_> crimsun: it said the location name in red, nothing else...
<Xcalibur> yay
<maninder> aaaa i dont get this
<maninder> cant figure out how to use kubuntu
<Xcalibur> i have navigated to that directory, what next
<Xcalibur> it was in /media/cdrom/Driver/NT
<crimsun> charims_: good. now: ``sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-$(uname -r)*deb''
<Xcalibur> i typed in cd  /media/cdrom/Driver/NT
<Xcalibur> it worked, what next?
<chrazritt>  in the terminal window type "source LSBCMNDS.cat" without the quotes
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> it gave me bash: 0: command not found
<notech> maninder: whats the problem?
<charims_> crimsun: its running
<maninder> well what is this hda 2 hda 2
<Xcalibur> what next?
<Xcalibur> there your Hard diskd
<Xcalibur> disks
<Xcalibur> *
<chrazritt> next type "ndiswrapper -i LSBCMNDS.inf" without the quotes
<maninder> i used to have 2 in windows now i see 3
<maninder> so im wondering what happened
<charims_> crimsun: its done
<Xcalibur> gave me this "bash: ndiswrapper: command not found"
<Xcalibur> wtf?
<charims_> crimsun: installed just fine :)
<notech> maninder: hda2 is the second partition on the primary master drive
<chrazritt> ouch
<danish> KPACKAGE KEEPS ASKING ME FOR ROOT PASSWORD AGAIN AND AGAIN
<maninder> notech do you have msn to help me out ?
<osiris> danish, dont paste in all caps
<osiris> its rude
<notech> maninder: no, i don't do messengers
<charims_> crimsun: installed just fine :)
<Xcalibur> what next?
<chrazritt> try ndiswrapper -l (that's the lower case L)
<Xcalibur> ok
<crimsun> charims_: good, now it'll probably be easiest to reboot: ``sudo shutdown -r now''
<Xcalibur> same
<danish> osiris: srry wasn't intentional i didn't notice the caps
<Xcalibur> just another error
<charims_> crimsun: is now part of the command?
<crimsun> charims_: yes
<chrazritt> you are on kubuntu?
<charims_> crimsun: ok, exectuing command
<Xcalibur> me, yes
<notech> maninder: i wasn't aware windows could even see linux partitions
<chrazritt> try "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Xcalibur> i thought windows can see it if it is FAT, FAT32, or NTFS
<Xcalibur> ok
<maninder> well i have both windows and linux installed
<maninder> and then i run windows i cant no linux files
<maninder> i only see windows
<maninder> along with my hard drive
<notech> i don't consider fat/fat32/ntfs as linux partitions. they are windows filesystems
<maninder> cant linux read fat 32?
<AndrukTatum> amen to notech
<Xcalibur> I got this "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<AndrukTatum> maninder: yes
<notech> maninder: there are 3rd party apps that attempt it. don't know their names though
<Xcalibur> isn't there a place i can just drop the driver, and be done with it?
<intelikey> hmm what's this krap  "pt_chown: needs to be installed setuid `root' "
<notech> maninder: but yes, linux can read/write to fat32
<AndrukTatum> maninder: yes, fstab, nuff said.  but linux doesnt really use fat partitions, because ext2 and ext3 and reiserfs are much better
<Xcalibur> i got ext3
<chrazritt> i forgot to have you use the "suto" part
<AndrukTatum> ext3 is the rockzorz
<Xcalibur> "sudo" you mean?
<chrazritt> yes
<notech> maninder: sorry, thought you meant windows reading linux partitions when i said 3rd party
<Xcalibur> but, what next for the drivers, I need this badly!!1
<maninder> well all i was wondering about was that when i run windows i cant see no linux files its like its not even there when i run linux i see 3 hard drives along with floppy drive
<chrazritt> with sudo you should be able to install the driver with what i gave you
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> it gave me this "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<maninder> notech can you private msg me please
<notech> maninder: windows can't read linux but linux can read windows
<NickGarvey> notech: nope
<NickGarvey> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<notech> NickGarvey: that 3rd party?
<NickGarvey> notech: yup
<Xcalibur> what i do next man, is there any other solution
<Xcalibur> ?
<NickGarvey> Xcalibur: do you have linux-source?
<notech> ok, then i should have added... by default. heh
<Xcalibur> linux-source?
<Xcalibur> not sure
<NickGarvey> Xcalibur: your kernel sources?
<Charims> crimson: this i charims on laptop, kubuntu fails on startup on preparing restricted drivers
<notech> maninder: get the message?
<NickGarvey> Xcalibur: install them through adept, also get your linux-headers
<chrazritt> sorry then i can't help you without being able to see what happens if it is going wrong using that input
<crimsun> Charims: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Xcalibur> nickagrvey
<Xcalibur> garvey*
<Xcalibur> pm me plz
<Charims> crimson: kk, how do i get into that, do i have to load in recovery mode?
<crimsun> Charims: nope, just run the command I just gave you.
<Charims> i can't no terminal...
<crimsun> KDE probably doesn't start, but you should still be able to login
<crimsun> via the terminal
<crimsun> ctrl+alt+F1
<Charims> crimsun: nada, im stuck on a kubunto logao screen, like the one while booting up
<flaccid> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Charims> login*
<flaccid> cool
<Charims> crimson: should i restart in recovery mode?
<crimsun> Charims: you should still have gettys running on the virtual consoles (alt+F1 through F6)
<Charims> crimsun: tried it, nothing
<crimsun> Charims: what screen are you at presently?
<Xcalibur> omg
<Xcalibur> someone plz help
<Xcalibur> PLEASE!!!!!!!
<Xcalibur> I'm dead
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'll call the funeral home.
<Charims> crimsun: right after loading kubuntu, i got this screen, with the kubuntu logo in blue, and the loading bar underneath, not the kde login, i can't get there
<Xcalibur> happened to me 2
<Xcalibur> anyway, I need help
<Xcalibur> is there anyone who has some extreme linux knowledge to help me install these drivers!!!
<crimsun> Charims: ok, yeah, boot in recovery mode
<alex_> hello everyone
<alex_> does anyone know how to install the msttcorefonts?
<Hawkwind> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Hawkwind> alex_: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts  assuming you have multiverse enabled
<Charims> crimsun: when booting recovery mode under the failed restricted drivers it says cannot make directory, ..././volatile or something like that, then it says read-only directory
<Xcalibur> omg
<alex_> multicerse!!!!
<alex_> that must have been my problem
<alex_> thanks
<crimsun> Charims: no big deal, we can work around that.
<Xcalibur> where else can I get some help
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: What drivers ?
<romeo>  hello i cant get radio streams with kaffeine
<Xcalibur> for my wireless-G adapter by linksys
<romeo> can someone help
<crimsun> Charims: are you at a prompt yet?
<alex_> hmmm
<alex_> Hawkwind: I still get E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<Charims> crimsun: when it says: give root password for matainace or press control D, it freezes, won't let me go farther
<AndrukTatum> for all of you ubuntu developers: espresso kicks butt!  its awesome!
<Hawkwind> alex_: sudo apt-get update  first
<alex_> Hawkwind: even with multiverse enabled
<Hawkwind> alex_: Then do it
<alex_> Hawkwind: did that
<crimsun> Charims: did you set a root password?
<Hawkwind> alex_: Then you don't have multiverse enabled completely
<Charims> crimsun: i belive so, at the beginning, but it jsut freezes there, no matter what i do, no denail of password or anything
<crimsun> Charims: ok, boot using the live cd, then.
<romeo> No plugin found to handle this resource (mms://ysj00ms01s0.aliant.net/CKCW)
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: try madwifi (for atheros chipsets only) or ndiswrapper
<Xcalibur> what the heck is madwifi?
<Charims> crimsun: hey, its getting late here, will you be on tomorrow? Maybe at 5:00 US pacific Standard time, i think thats gmt -7 or 8
<Charims> thats pm btw
<alex_> Hawkwind: can you give my a link to read about multiverse, for some strange reason the search on Ubuntu's help page yields no results
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: you could go find out, but its specifically for wifi cards with atheros chipsets
<Hawkwind> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<crimsun> Charims: likely, ping me then
<Charims> crimsun ping u thrugh irc?
<crimsun> like this:
<crimsun> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> if I'm here I'll respond
<Charims> crimsun: ok, thankyou, have a good night, sorry that i had to quit before we were done.
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: http://madwifi.org and http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<Charims> crimsun: night
<romeo> anubody know what plugin i need for kafeeine (mms://ysj00ms01s0.aliant.net/CKCW)
<alex_> Hawkwind: but how do I enable it?
<Hawkwind> !repos > alex_
<Hawkwind> alex_: Read what the bot pm'd  you
<romeo> does anybody know what plugin i need in kaffeine  (mms://ysj00ms01s0.aliant.net/CKCW)
<marshall_> hey guys
<alex_> Hawkwind: refering to the fact that I cannot get it because it's not free?
<danish> for su i enter my pass it say sorry
* driz going to sleep
<marshall_> is it easy to get xgl/aiglx/compiz working on kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> alex_: Huh ?  It's absolutely free
<Jucato> alex_:Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* Jucato wonders where Hobbsee disappered to...
<Xcalibur> I guess I am supposed to go here - http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?Installation
<Xcalibur> omg
<Xcalibur> this is SOSOO confusing
<Hawkwind> If you just read and follow the site you'd find it's quite easy
<marshall_> is it easy to get xgl/aiglx/compiz working on kubuntu?
<alex_> Hawkwind: ok, I did that, added multiverse as stated in the link
<alex_> Hawkwind: still the same error
<alex_> I just typed in it and hit enter, it saved it there
<Hawkwind> alex_: I'm heading to bed.  But paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin somewhere for someone like Jucato to see as he can help you
<Jucato> alex_: which "multiverse" repositories did you  enabled...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Thanks.....See ya when I wake up in the morning :P
<Jucato> rawr!! trying to escape are we Hawkwind?
<alex_> Hawkwind: nevermind
<Jucato> hehehe
<alex_> Hawkwind: stupid me
<alex_> Hawkwind: I forgot to update
<alex_> :D
<Jucato> :-D
<Hawkwind> alex_: Hah!  I even reminded you of that just a few ago :P
<alex_> I did that every step
<alex_> excluding the last one
<alex_> and that's what got me :(
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I *am* escaping!   Good night :P
<alex_> *bows head in shame*
<alex_> Night Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> alex_: Heh, we all do it from time to time
<Hawkwind> alex_: Night man
<Jucato> night Hawkwind
<Jucato> sweet dreams!
<alex_> Jucato: thanks for the help as well
<Jucato> hope you dream of penguins. heheh!
<Jucato> alex_: no problem. glad I could help (if I did..)
<alex_> Jucato: you did ;)
<Xcalibur> isn't there anyway for you guys to help me?
<Jucato> Xcalibur: I'm so want to help you, only if I knew about wireless and stuff...
<Jucato> it sucks not knowing things... :-(
<Jucato> err.. s/I'm/I
<Xcalibur> it sucks, that im done 2morrow man
<Xcalibur> this guy is gonna bust this laptop over my heaaad
<notech> Xcalibur: looked here? Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<marshall_> is it easy to get xgl/aiglx/compiz working on kubuntu?
<Jucato> marshall_: I think there are mixed results on that one...
<flaccid> !knetstats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetstats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marshall_> Jucato:  oh damn it
<marshall_> Jucato:  i love compiz and i love kde
<marshall_> Jucato:  the only reason i stick with gnome is compiz
<Jucato> marshall_: don't get me wrong. it's not impossible. I'm just saying that some were successful, some were not..
<notech> marshall_: i'd consider it still beta, at best
<marshall_> damnit
* marshall_ starts to cry
<marshall_> but i love kubuntu
<leonrott> hi
<marshall_> konqueror is better than firefox and nautilus in like every way possible
<marshall_> amarok is better than any gnome music player
<marshall_> including listen
<Jucato> (except in compatibility with some sites...)
<notech> it'll probably be reasonably stable on the next release, as a guess
<leonrott> i install xgl but the cube dont work
<leonrott> i can change the number od desktops
<Xcalibur> h/o
<marshall_> quanta is a very sexy web authoring app
<leonrott> i cant change the number of desktop
<leonrott> hello i cant change the number of desktop with xgl
<Jucato> leonrott: in XGL or in plain KDE?
<leonrott> is xgl with kde
<leonrott> but always shows 1 desktop
<Jucato> oh...
<leonrott> and i change to 4 and dont accept
<notech> marshall_ & leonrott, might be able to get better answers in #ubuntu-xgl
<leonrott> thanks
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> I got it to recognize
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Xcalibur> but, I goto enable the connection, and it disables etho0(wireless card), like 2 seconds after i enable it?
<notech> try ifup eth0 in a terminal
<notech> might give more info
<Xcalibur> this is what happened
<Xcalibur> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Xcalibur> josh@josh-laptop:~$ sudo ifup etho0
<Xcalibur> Password:
<Xcalibur> Ignoring unknown interface etho0=etho0.
<Xcalibur> what I do?
<notech> you sure its etho0 and not just eth0?
<Jucato> try "eth0"
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> says it's already configured?
<Xcalibur> what next?
<notech> does ifconfig show eth0? and with a valid ip address?
<cyanics> i am looking for a good volume applet for a kde updated version of dapper (not kubuntu, but kde install)
<cyanics> Arts Control won't adjust the sound on my system
<notech> kmix?
<cyanics> not installed. let me apt it.
<cyanics> thanks.
<Xcalibur> nope, it displays eth0 and lo
<Xcalibur> but eth0 in the terminal says it's the ethernet port?
<notech> is it the wired ethernet port?
<Xcalibur> yeah
<Xcalibur> thats how I'm talking to you
<flaccid> what package provides the make command?
<notech> i'll take a guess and say ifup wlan0
<flaccid> i guess its make
<cyanics> notech, thanks. kmix does it.
<Xcalibur> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.3
<Xcalibur> Copyright 2004-2005 Internet Systems Consortium.
<notech> cyanics: lucky guess heh
<Xcalibur> All rights reserved.
<Xcalibur> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<Xcalibur> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<Xcalibur> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Xcalibur> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Xcalibur> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<Xcalibur> Failed to bring up wlan0
<Jucato> Xcalibur: please use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Xcalibur> o sorry
<Jucato> :-D
<Xcalibur> I keep forgeting
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> but what i do netx, anyione?
<Xcalibur> next*
<flaccid> i get this with apt-get X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 why/
<notech> Xcalibur: i dunno then. don't know what the interface is called. as a last guess see what ifconfig -a says about anything other than eth0 and lo
<Xcalibur> i get eth1 eth0 lo and sit0
<lmosher> I can't seem to win with totem. If I install totem-gstreamer I get no sound on .wmv files. If I install totem-xine I get sound on .wmv files, but nothing but black for most .mpgs. Any idea?
<notech> i don't think your ndiswrapper driver is loaded
<Xcalibur> how i do that?
<Jucato> lmosher: totem?
<notech> Xcalibur: did you follow this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<abercr0mbie> it seems as though my kubuntu install wont select start install
<notech> i've never had a 'g' card or a need for ndiswrapper so i can't help much with those details Xcalibur
<abercr0mbie> the CD will do anything else, but wont start the install
<Xcalibur> omg
<Jucato> nixternal: pardon the interruption, but has some of the KDE 3.5.4 bugs (that seem to be only present in Kubuntu) been squashed in Edgy?
<Xcalibur> how I get the ndiswrapper-utils package?
<nixternal> edgy and dapper don't share the same bugs with kde 3.5.4, so i guess, the answer would be yes
<Jucato> nixternal: kool! thanks!
<notech> Xcalibur: i see a link on the page
<Jucato> nixternal: and btw, are you and niKsternal the same? :-D
<Xcalibur> neither do i?
<abercr0mbie> yay
<abercr0mbie> kubuntu wont even install for me :-)
<nixternal> ya
<darintenb> yea, i'm having problems with that too
<nixternal> niKsternal was me at school tonight
<Jucato> nixternal: ooh... that explains it
<darintenb> it starts to load off the cd, but then it stops at a black screen.. :(
<notech> Xcalibur: in section 2.2 on that page
<Jucato> abercr0mbie: nothing happens when you click on the Install icon?
<abercr0mbie> Jucato: its on the kubuntu splash, i hit enter to start or install kubuntu
<abercr0mbie> it flashes my cd rom
<abercr0mbie> and does nothing.
<darintenb> hmm. i guess i get farther then you.
<darintenb> i boot from the cd, select install, and it loads stuff for a while.. but then just stops :(
<Jucato> abercr0mbie: it could be due to many factors: a bad burn, a corrupted download, hardware compatibility(?)
<notech> verified the md5sum of the iso before burning?
<Jucato> like notech said, verify the md5sum of the ISO, then burn at the slowest speed supported by your CD writer, then try to verify after burning (most CD burning apps have that feature)
<notech> gotta go, later folks
<Jucato> You could also choose the "Check media" or something like that when you run the Desktop CD, to check if the CD is good...
<kutan> -_-
<Kream> hi al
<kutan> Do I have to download uhhh
<Xcalibur> I'm going to follow the instructions
<Xcalibur> brb
<kutan> stuff so I can watch an AVI?
<kutan> cause when I load an avi in kaffeine, it plays but it's blank and it goes as if minutes are seconds
<Kream> hi
<Jucato> kutan: yes
<Kream> hi all. i'm using openoffice on ubuntu. openoffice starts with hindi localised menu entries. unfortunately, the hindi menus are garbled and unreadable. how do i switch openoffice localised interfaces ?
<Jucato> Kream: on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Kream> kubuntu, sorry
<Kream> am on konversation atm
<yomerol> i need a chanel but in spanish, somebody can help me? how can i conect in one
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yomerol> pefecto gracias
<Jucato> Kream: I'm not sure, because I rarely use it. But I think you can go to the Tools menu > Options > Language Settings
<darintenb> ah, i think i figured out what my problem was..
<Jucato> would anyone know how I could make a Ctrl+Alt+Left-Click/Right-Click on the title bar of a window move that window into the next/previous desktop?
<darintenb> i'm trying to load off of the cd and then install..
<darintenb> but after a lot of loading, the screen always just goes black..
<Xcalibur> I installed the drivers
<darintenb> it seems it's trying to load the desktop in a resolution not supported by my monitor
<Xcalibur> yay
<Xcalibur> now, I shold just enable it?
<Xcalibur> and it should work?
<unix80486> Is there any thing i can download for better AMD 64 support?     any one know?
<darintenb> i've tried loading from the safe mode, and setting the load options to a resolution supported by my monitor, but when it loads the gui, it always switches to a high res.. is there anyway i can change that?
<unix80486> ???
<romeo> hello again
<romeo> how can tell if my firewall is up and running?
<darintenb> is there any way i can set the resolution for the desktop gui before it loads? it's trying to load in a resolution that doesn't seem to be supported by my monitor
<Jucato> darintenb: you can try this: when you get to the part where it "hangs", press Ctrl+Alt+F1, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop", then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and later choose your desired resolution, then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<kutan> Hey what's the name of that one game... MotoX?
<darintenb> great. i'll give it a shot now
<Jucato> darintenb: good luck!
<Jucato> going away..
<darintenb> hm. no change.
<darintenb> should i expect something to change on the screen when i press ctrl+alt+F1?
<Xcalibur> yo
<Xcalibur> I loaded the drivers
<Xcalibur> but it still swtiches back to disabled right after i enable, should I reboot?
<auto> hi
<auto> who can help me??
<Xcalibur> with?
<auto> i try to connect in my home (kubuntu) with ssh but i cant
<Xcalibur> I'm not so good with SSH, you will need to wait for someone with more expirience to accomodate you
<CpuWhiz> you need the openssh-server package and you need to forward port 22 on your router to the machine you want to ssh into
<auto> i have install sshd and change port in 20002. I use no-ip
<CpuWhiz> ok, so what exacly is going wrong then
<Xcalibur> if your not home, and you have remote management on, you can type in your IP, and port 8000 i think
<auto> in my home pc with ssh angelaki@angelaki.no-ip.org -p 20002 take the error connection 20002 refuse
<CpuWhiz> you changed the sshd config to listen on that port?
<auto> from my work pc i cant take any message.
<auto> yes
<kutan> Ugh... when I try to play an AVI on kaffeine, it's blank and plays as if the minutes are seconds.
<CpuWhiz> and your sure your router (if you have one) is forwarding the port to the right machine?
<auto> yes i am sure
<CpuWhiz> maybe a firewall rule?
<Xcalibur> how can I setup my wireless card, I have the drivers installed, and i need to know how, without the stupid wireless amanager
<Xcalibur> manager*
<Kream> i'm using the hi_IN locale. when my openoffice starts up it looks like this: http://191a.net/garbled-oo.png . can someone tell me what the problem might be ?
<Jucato> darintenb: yes, you should see a command prompt...
<Xcalibur> ?
<darintenb> hmm. okay..
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<darintenb> nothing comes up.. probably because the resolution isn't supported :) hehe
<darintenb> oh well, i'll keep messing around with it. thanks :)
<Jucato> darintenb: it should have nothing to do with the resolution that's being used by xorg, because it's a command prompt
<darintenb> i c
<Jucato> darintenb: I'm not familiar with the boot options in the Live CD, but maybe there's one there that says something like choosing VESA?
<darintenb> hm..
<darintenb> it tries to load the gui at 1280x1024 at 85hz
<Xcalibur> well, wireless card inserted -> drivers installed -> enabled network interface, then suddenly without permission, it gets disabled?
<Xcalibur> y?
<Jucato> darintenb: try to change it to something supported by your monitor?
<darintenb> which it seems my monitor can't do.. it was able to display the same resolution at 60hz though
<darintenb> right. that's the problem. how do i do that..
<Xcalibur> I'm gonna reboot
<Jucato> darintenb: where did you see that it's trying to use that resolution?
<darintenb> when i press the options button on the monitor it displays what resolution and stuff it is in
<Jucato> Kream: try going to the (T) menu (tools) then the last option in that menu, which would be the Options
<Xcalibur> yo
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<atkaazm> is there an editor that allows editing and writting to the same file at the same time without messing up the contents?
<Xcalibur> can someone plz tell me why my wireless card disables right as soon as I enable it?
<Jucato> Kream: were you able to find it?
<Xcalibur> ?
<Xcalibur> plzz?
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<Kream> Jucato: one godlike user in the oo.o channel told me blind which menu to click, (third menu on the right, 4th widget on the left)
<insanekane> atkaazm: ??
<atkaazm> Xcalibur: Kream is a nickname :) and btw, did you check your logs? tail -f /var/log/messages  and enable it to see some msgs (maybe)
<Jucato> Kream: ok. that'gs good
<Xcalibur> ok
<atkaazm> insanekane: ie. like vim, but only one file can be edited at a time
<insanekane> atkaazm: what do you mean "like vim" ?
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: it could be that linux senses a problem with the driver/card/etc, and automatically disables it to prevent a hardware malfunction.  although this is a complete guess
<atkaazm> insanekane: an editor like 'vim' ie. the command 'vim' :)
<insanekane> atkaazm: most editors allow you to edit files and save them
<Xcalibur> well, the thing is, when I was running off of te liveCD, it was working fine
<atkaazm> insanekane: yes, but i want an editor that can edit the same file at once from many instances(windows)
<Xcalibur> and the card also worked with windows
<insanekane> atkaazm: you should be more clear about that ...
<Xcalibur> i think the error says link is not ready?
<insanekane> atkaazm: anyway, kate doesnt allow that ... so i dont know
<Jucato> !seen Hobbsee
<ubotu> I last saw Hobbsee (n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee) 2h 33m 47s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<Xcalibur> what should I do next?
<MetaMorfoziS> atkaazm: aqll support, but if you change an opened file
<Xcalibur> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atkaazm> insanekane: ok, example: i've the file one.cpp, and i run vim one.cpp in one terminal, then vim one.cpp in another terminal; the latter says the file is already opened and allows me to open it readonly, but i want to write to it, so i open it for write but if i change something in one.cpp from first terminal and save it, it won't be reflected on the second terminal and a new change on second terminal will undo my change from first terminal :-"
<MetaMorfoziS> it asks what you want
<MetaMorfoziS> reload from disk, stay it eec...
<atkaazm> insanekane: kate is buggy afaik :P
<insanekane> atkaazm: i got what you mean
<insanekane> atkaazm: buggy in what sense ? it works for *all* my development work
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: this is above me, sorry
<Xcalibur> above you, aren't you guys like the geniuses of linux?
<insanekane> atkaazm: you may want to try emacs ... dont know if it will support what you want though
<Jucato> Xcalibur: most people here are just users like you
<atkaazm> insanekane: well ok, i guess it isn't anymore, but the way i used it, it used to sigseg or smth after some while, or some things wouldn't work like i couldn't see the cursor anymore so had to restart (kate)
<Xcalibur> o
<insanekane> atkaazm: wierd ... hasnt ever happened to me
<atkaazm> insanekane: ok i'll try that, thanks
<Xcalibur> well, i posted on the forums, 5 views, but no replies
<insanekane> Xcalibur: so ?
<Jucato> Xcalibur: that doesn't mean that they purposely ignore your problem or purposely don't want to help
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: i am definitely not a genius, i have my share of problems...
<insanekane> Xcalibur: Canonical offers paid support btw so you might want to try there ... they sure are geniuses of linux
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Jucato> it only means they looked at the problem and saw that it's something that they couldn't help with
<atkaazm> insanekane: do you also have F7(i think) which has a konsole opened for you at all time ? (and I also had changed my colours such my background was black on the editor part too)
<Xcalibur> I know
<Xcalibur> srry for begging
<Xcalibur> well, I'm broke
<Xcalibur> so, I'm f******
<atkaazm> MetaMorfoziS: i've no apt-cache search aqll results :/
<flaccid> the vnc wiki says vncviewer is installed by default, but it doesn't appear to be
<insanekane> Xcalibur: so sorry for you :P
<insanekane> atkaazm: f7 ? if you mean yakuake
<flaccid> and on the wiki it doesn't say how to install vncviewer
<Jucato> yakuake uses F12 by default..
<Lynoure> Xcalibur: build-in or external wireless card?
<Xcalibur> wireless card
<Xcalibur> well, 2morrow, I got 2 face a guy(6'10) about 250 lbs, and tell him, that his laptop can't give him wireless internet
<Lynoure> Xcalibur: build-in or not?
<Xcalibur> not
<atkaazm> insanekane: f7 was afaik open a docked 'konsole' (in kate)
<Xcalibur> I better drink b4 I tell him
<flaccid> what protocol does krfb use?
<flaccid> !krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 913 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<insanekane> atkaazm: ah in kate ... no i do not use konsole in kate
<Jucato> Xcalibur: have you tried to install other distros?
<Xcalibur> I like kubuntu
<Jucato> they might have better support for your wireless card...
<insanekane> Xcalibur: if you dont have the money, how will you drink ? :)
<Lynoure> Xcalibur: oh, if it had been yours I could have possibly donated you a card that works
<atkaazm> insanekane: it could have been that was one of the whys it caused undefined behaviour to me then :)
<insanekane> atkaazm: hmm wierd ... konsole in kate does work well
<flaccid> hmm i guess nobody can help me today
<insanekane> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<insanekane> !tell Xcalibur about wireless
<Jucato> Xcalibur: you could try MEPIS 6. it's based on Ubuntu also
<insanekane> Xcalibur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xcalibur> I know this card works, I'm gonna go see if I should look for the driver provided by ndiswrapper
<atkaazm> insanekane: it worked for me too, but only after some time (keeping kate open and with many files open!) caused some weird stuff to me; anyway they might have been fixed by now; i had ubuntu breezy then
<insanekane> atkaazm: thats wierd too .. i have typically 20-30 files open
<Xcalibur> well, what do ya know, it comes to find out, that you need a special program to use the specific card?
<Xcalibur> lol
<atkaazm> flaccid:
<Xcalibur> I just found this out
<atkaazm> flaccid:   KRfb is a small server for the RFB protocol, better known as VNC.
<atkaazm> :-"
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: enable/disable problem found.  good for you!
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> omg
<AndrukTatum> ?
<Jucato> ...
<Xcalibur> I was like sweating bullets
<Xcalibur> lol
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: are you american?
<Xcalibur> yeah
<Xcalibur> y?
<atkaazm> labels like "do no eat" :)
<atkaazm> insanekane: ok, thanks for everything
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: i am too, and i could tell.  the purpose of all these IRC channels is to give people the tools they need to fix it themselves, not to fix it for them.  of course, sometimes, weird stuff happens, and these guys end up fixing problems outright
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: so, a tip about using these channels-do your homework first
<Jucato> ............
<Xcalibur> ok
<AndrukTatum> because, after all, it is free help, use it wisely
<Jucato> (emphasis on the free?)
<AndrukTatum> free/open source, its all good stuff anyway
<AndrukTatum> wow...its really quiet
<Jucato> ... people got tired asking for questions when nobody seems to answer them...
<oslo> how cabn i launch kwalletmanager ?
<oslo> can
<Jucato> oslo: Alt+F2, "kwalletmanager"
<AndrukTatum> anybody else have a question?
<ketsugi> Ooh ooh me me
<ketsugi> I have a question
<ketsugi> Why does KDE kick so much ass!
<ketsugi> >:D
<oslo> Jucato> nothing append... with kwalletmanager
<Jucato> oslo: a window didn't open? it's not in your system tray?
<oslo> i saw is icon in the alt+F windows but when i execute it nothing happens
<oslo> Jucato> it s not in my tray & not in a windows ..
<kutan> Can someone help me?
<Jucato> AndrukTatum: there you go! someone needs help :-D
<oslo> Jucato> its ok i've done a killall kwalletmanager & kwalletmanager again now its OK , fine !
<ketsugi> Nobody wants to answer my question :(
<kutan> Because it just does? >_>
<AndrukTatum> kutan: i might be able to help you, whats up?
<Jucato> oslo: so everything's fine now?
<AndrukTatum> ketsugi: kde kicks ass because knoppix kicks ass, you happy?  ;-)
<ketsugi> But... but... I don't use Knoppix
* ketsugi points at channel name
<kutan> Well I know I have plugins installed for kaffeine to watch AVI but when I load an AVI it shows up blank and the minutes go by like seconds
<AndrukTatum> ketsugi: *sigh* i suppose kubuntu kicks ass too
<ketsugi> I love the sound of that reluctance
<AndrukTatum> kutan: have you tried the kaffeine website or channel?
<Jucato> kutan: which plugins did you install?
<kutan> Well they were already installed when I looked in adept
<AndrukTatum> ketsugi: i use both ubuntu and kubuntu, and both kde and gnome have their strengths and weaknesses
<ketsugi> Yeah they do
<ketsugi> I just prefer KDE at the moment
<Jucato> kutan: which ones? could you check if libxine-extracodecs is installed?
<ketsugi> I was using Gnome for several months before switching
<ketsugi> I really like how KDE apps have such customisable shortcuts
<kutan> uh... that doesn't even show up
<ketsugi> I just wish I could get all the multimedia buttons on my keyboard working; they worked nicely in Gnome
<Jucato> kutan: so you don't have the codecs that you need.
<AndrukTatum> ketsugi: i like the kicker myself
<kutan> I guess not o_O
<AndrukTatum> ketsugi: thats gnomes strength
<oslo> Jucato> in fact no : kwallet is OK but i've lost my jabber password ...
<kutan> What URL would I have to add to get that package?
<Jucato> kutan: you need "libxine-extracodecs" from the multiverse repositories
<oslo> its not in kwallet
<Jucato> kutan:Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ketsugi> I don't like Konqueror though!
* Jucato loves Konqueror...
<ketsugi> Not that I like Epiphany much either
<Jucato> oslo: jabberin Kopete? just try to make it again and it will be saved
<kutan> oh.. thanks
<ketsugi> but I don't particularly like how Konqueror is a file manager AND a web browser
<ketsugi> it reeks of IE6
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> well, Konqueror does things differently from IE6...
<Jucato> btw, it's not Konqueror that's actually doing the web browsing...
<oslo> Jucato> but i don't remember it !
<Jucato> oslo: ok... that is a problem... I'm not familiar with Jabber, unfortunately...
<oslo> ^^
<AndrukTatum> yeah, like, (1) actually works, (2) doesnt open an infinite amount of security holes, (3) split screen functionality totally kicks ass, (4) tabbed browsing PWNs
<AZ_AS> split screen? so I could browse two different directories using the split screen in Konqueror?
<Jucato> you could add (5) not deeply integrated in to the OS/kernel (6) isn't really doing all things by itself and (7) absolutely customizable
<Jucato> AZ_AS: yes
<Jucato> Ctrl+Shift+L splits left and right, Ctrl+Shift+T splits top and bottom
<AZ_AS> IE should be crying then ;)
<Jucato> Ctrl+Shift+R closes the active view
<AZ_AS> sweet, that would've helped a lot earlier
<AndrukTatum> AZ_AS: heck yes it does
<Jucato> I do wish that KHTML catches up with Gecko soon...
<Xcalibur> well, I tried both cards, all the drivers, i think it has something to do with my kubuntu
<AZ_AS> that's awesome...little things like that make me like linux more and more ;)
<Xcalibur> I g2 sleep
<Xcalibur> cya
<Jucato> bye! hope you have better luck when you wake up
<AndrukTatum> Jucato: bye
<Jucato> er.. not me AndrukTatum
<AndrukTatum> >.<
<AndrukTatum> Xcalibur: you can try ndiswrapper tomorrow
<AndrukTatum> so, anybody else got a question?
<Jucato> hm...
<_lupine> what! is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?!
<_lupine> ;)
<Jucato> I have one... does anyone know how I can make something like Ctrl+Alt+Left-click or Right-click on a window title bar to move that window to the next/previous desktop?
<_lupine> actually, I seem to have lost the File... Settings... Help... etc. menu from Konq. Any idea how to get it back?
<AndrukTatum> _lupine: im a physics major, but im only a sophomore.  but i think im going to make that a project and try to figure it out.
<_lupine> ;)
<AndrukTatum> lol
<Jucato> _lupine: Ctrl+M?
<_lupine> Monty Python got there a long time before...
<_lupine> aha! it works. Thanks Jucato
<_lupine> noe maybe I should get to bed
<_lupine> now*
<Jucato> heheh! I always have those menus hidden...
<Jucato> waste of vertical space when I so rarely use them...
<AndrukTatum> tru dat
<josef> hello i need  help
<yannux> hello :)
<Jucato> and now with Configure Konqueror and Configure Shortcuts mapped to shortcut keys, I have 2 less reasons to use the menus. lol
<Jucato> ask away
<_rince_> mrgn
<josef> guys i need help to install firefox in kubuntu 6.06
<Jucato> josef: you can use Adept or Adept Installer (the Add/Remove Programs in the K Menu) to install that
<josef> how can i use adept i open already adept
<Jucato> josef: what do you mean?
<josef> i open adept installer and clicked on internet what i got is the programs that is already installed
<Jucato> josef: in Adept Installer change "KDE" to "Any Suite" in the drop-down options near the top (beside
<Jucato> (beside "Search")
<josef> OK and then
<josef> I got it
<Jucato> saw it?
<josef> yes but is not enabled i mean its still grey
<Jucato> ah... ok.. close Adept Installer first...
<josef> ok
<Jucato> then go to K Menu > System and open Adept
<josef> ok
<Jucato> then go to the Adept menu (first one at the top) then select Manage Repositories
<josef> ok
<Jucato> btw, josef, is this a new installation of Kubuntu?
<Jucato> and where did you get the CD? downloaded it just very recently?
<josef> yes on dvd  version 6.06 lts
<Jucato> josef: oh, 6.06? not 6.06.1?
<josef>  i dont know i ask them to sended what i know is it a kubuntu dapper
<Jucato> anyway...
<Jucato> ok, you will see some grayed out lines
<josef> yes
<Jucato> I will give you some lines that you need to enable, by right-clicking and selecting enable
<josef> ok
<Jucato> "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted"
<Jucato> (xx = uk. or us. or au.,etc.
<josef> should i add it in the new repository
<Jucato> no
<josef> ok to search
<Jucato> just look for the line and enable it if it's grayed out
<[Nige] > hi all
<Jucato> "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted"
<Jucato> and
<Jucato> "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted"
<Jucato> the line with "dapper-security" might be missing the word "restricted", you have to add it by clicking on the word "main" and adding "restricted" so that it would look like "main restricted"
<josef> ok wait
<Jucato> wb nixternal!
<josef> ok the second line
<nixternal> yay
<nixternal> thanks ;)
<josef> the second line is the too right
<josef>  the second line is the same too right
<leonrott> hi
<josef> <jucato
<Jucato> yep?
<josef> how about the second line
<josef> should i enable it
<Jucato> don't enable the "deb-src" stuff
<josef> ok only the deb
<AZ_AS> what's the deb-src for?
<Jucato> AZ_AS: deb-src contains the source code for the packages in the repositories
<AZ_AS> so why disable?
<Jucato> unless you need to download the source code
<josef> jucato enable only with the deb
<josef> right or should i change it again
<Jucato> yep. did you check if the line with "dapper-security" has both "main" and "restricted" ?
<Jucato> josef: just leave them enabled (not graye out)
<josef> yes i added restricted bihind main
<Jucato> josef: ok. now click on Apply at the bottom, then on Fetch Updates at the top
<josef> ok i enable it already
<josef> ok
<josef> its in progress now
<Jucato> it's going to update now. and you'll be able to install firefox now
<josef> ok i will try it thanks alot jucato
<steveo> hey people
<steveo> can someone please tell me whats the most recent server to use for my repositories
<steveo> i wanna upgrade my software
<Jucato> steveo: right now, they all have the same contents
<Jucato> going away...
<oslo> yelling away ?
<IsleVegan> i cannot figure out how to make dial up networking work through bluetooth, it seems that kubuntu sees my bluetooth hardware, though. in addition, kubuntu crashes when i try to activate my wifi hardware.
<IsleVegan> so, no net options :-(
<IsleVegan> can't update the os, get drivers, etc. stuck in windows
<IsleVegan> Realtek RTL8185 Wireless LAN (Mini-) PCI NIC
<IsleVegan> Broadcom 2045 Bluetooth 2.0 USB Device
<IsleVegan> Windows Driver / Provider listed as WIDCOMM
<josef> jucato
<madman__> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<josef> jucato are u still there
<madman__> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IsleVegan> madman, mahalo
<Jucato> josef: just got back...
<steveo> hey people can someone tell me whats a good Dvd compressor
<steveo> i wanna ccompress dvds like how Dvd shrink does
<josef> jucato yes i tried to istall firefox but it couldnt commit in adept installer
<steveo> so i can fit a 8gig dvd onto a 4.3 gig dvd
<madman__> steveo: looking now
<steveo> thanks buddy
<jott_> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Jucato> josef: what does it say when you try to click on  Apply Changes?
<josef> wait
<josef> it couldnt commit and and it was sometihing with breaking the packages
<josef> Jucato i got visitor i will come back later ok
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! (didn't see you come in...)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> ^_^
<madman__> steveo: not sure about this
<leninia> hola
<ubuntu> helo guys
<Jucato> hi
<madman__> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<steveo> yeh its cool
<ubuntu> i need some help
<steveo> ive got more problems though
<ubuntu> regarding ubuntu
<ubuntu> anyone?
<madman__> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> ehehe
<ubuntu> well i have kububuntu and suse 9.1 personal
<ubuntu> i want to learn linux
<ubuntu> the commands and stuff
<ubuntu> which one should i go with?
<madman__> ubuntu: have you been reading the help files ?
<ubuntu> well i have a book on suse
<steveo> my xine, kaffeine and amarok isnt working. It's saying that i need all these lib files
<ubuntu> and an ebook on ubuntu
<steveo> and wont play and music or videos
<Jucato> which one should you go with? either will do, if you're trying to learn about the command line
<ubuntu> is kde better or gnome?
<Jucato> it depends on personal choice. but since you asked in #kubuntu, a KDE-based distro...
<mkquist> lol
<ubuntu> lol
<mkquist> kde gots more eye candy
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> then of course its better
<ubuntu> is there any way
<ubuntu> ?
<Jucato> except that XGL/Compiz seems to be work better in GNOME...
<mkquist> gnome better on my old machine
<AZ_AS> only way is through trial/error :)
<ubuntu> in which i can make the kubuntu startup more interactive?
<ubuntu> i mean
<Jucato> Xfce works better on even older machines ehehe
<ubuntu> remove the text stuff and add some graphics?
<Jucato> ubuntu: the one where you see the kubuntu logo and some scrolling text when you boot?
<ubuntu> yeah yeah
<ubuntu> exactly
<ubuntu> :D
<Jucato> sorry, but that has nothing to do with KDE... :-D
<mkquist> jucato - is Xfce more basic than gnome?
<ubuntu> oj
<ubuntu> oh
<Jucato> that's something Kubuntu/Ubuntu has done...
<ubuntu> what is this Xgl?
<Jucato> mkquist: it's lighter, if that's what you mean. but they both use GTK
<ubuntu> i have a CD that says
<ubuntu> Kororaa Xgl Live CD
<ubuntu> ?
<mkquist> ic
<Jucato> err... don't bother with it yet, if you're just beginning in Linux...
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> is it something good?
<ubuntu> i mean
<ubuntu> eye candy?
<ubuntu> lol
<Jucato> definitely eye candy
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> so is it a linux distro only
<ubuntu> or it runs on top of linux distros?
<Jucato> it's not a distro
<ubuntu> ohk
<ubuntu> i m new to linux
<ubuntu> just 3 days
<ubuntu> and i m begining to like it
<flaccid> how can i stop the acpd from ever running itself?
<Jucato> welcome to our world...
<mkquist> nice world
<mkquist> once u get into the learning curve
<ubuntu> thanks :D
<ubuntu> but isnt it difficult?
<ubuntu> i mean
<Jucato> the learning curve isn't that high. specially since you started with Kubuntu or SUSE
<ubuntu> i cant play my Mp3s
<ubuntu> oh i see
<mkquist> no, its really not that bad w/this distro
<Jucato> oh.. this is a trademark of Kubuntu/Ubuntu... no out of the box support for what we consider proprietary or restricted formats/codecs/plugins...
<ubuntu> oh
<Jucato> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> oh thanks
<ubuntu> so u support free software
<ubuntu> that is nice
<Jucato> that page about RestrictedFormats explains some stuff
<Jucato> of course. Ubuntu is committed to free software
<mkquist> u can still play ur mp3s.... =)
<ubuntu> well software is meant to be free
<ubuntu> that is why i left windows xp
<ubuntu> :D
<flaccid> w00t w00t
<flaccid> its all good cept nobody today can help with my problems lol
<mkquist> picture software running across a grassy plain
<flaccid> but i fixed em myself
<Jucato> ... grassy plain, naked....
<mkquist> in herds
<mkquist> lol
<ubuntu> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not what we consider free.  what's under the GPL, so freely distributable.
<ubuntu> so what do u geeks suggest?
<ubuntu> should i instal kubuntu or SUse/
<ubuntu> ?
* Jucato is not a geek.. .yet...
<IsleVegan> lol
<Jucato> Hobbsee: point
<ubuntu> eye candy is important
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> i have to impress my girlfriends
<ubuntu> i m just 1t
<ubuntu> 17
<ubuntu> lol
<Jucato> flaccid: ain't the feeling just wonderful? being able to fix your own problem after hours of trying to solve it?
<mkquist> its kinda nice, in my opinion, kubuntu gots nice eyecandy, and bouncy icons...
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: either.  suse is very polished, but it does use rpm, and is hard to upgrade
<mkquist> eyecandy that is
<ubuntu> oh
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: you wont impress your girlfriends like that, you know
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> well they did get impressed
<Jucato> did he just say "girlfriends"? with an "s"?
<ubuntu> seeing all the text scrolling
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> :D
<mkquist> what kinda girlfriends? impressed by ur desktop?
<ubuntu> with a 's'
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> since
<Jucato> ...
<ubuntu> everyone is used to seeing windows
<ubuntu> this looked geeky
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> especially
<mkquist> my what a pretty desktop... will you goto bed with me...
<mkquist> lol
<Jucato> I'll be waiting for yor reaction when they start begging you to install it on their computers...
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> wel i really think this rocs
<ubuntu> *rocks
<ubuntu> cause
<ubuntu> its soo stable
<mkquist> ur using kde or gnome?
<ubuntu> i m using Kubuntu
<ubuntu> Live CD at present
<ubuntu> KDE
<Jucato> ubuntu, would it be possible if you could  stop typing one word/phrase per line?? :-D
<mkquist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ubuntu> sorry. wont happen again. actually i m not used to IRC. my apologies.
<Jucato> hm.. never knew that about ubotu
<mkquist> lol
<mkquist> !uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mkquist> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubuntu> yeah. i m used to yahoo messenger. but this irc is good. technical stuff.
<Jucato> IRC wasn't always about technical stuff...
* Jucato remembers a few years ago...
<Jucato> some channels are....
<Jucato> well at least Freenode channels are more sane....
<ubuntu> well. since i m in the rite channel.actually i feel that yahoo chat rooms are full of romance and stuff.
<mkquist> ~jucato...flashing back
<ubuntu> which really sucks. i joined the computers channel in yahoo. and someone asked me my asl.
<Jucato> ubuntu: you just haven't found the right channel for that stuff. ehehehe
<ubuntu> cant get any worse than this.
<mkquist> lol, well that so important for tech matters... uno...hehe
<mkquist> #romance
<ubuntu> lol. really. i was surprised. i was asking something related to drivers. and this guy or girls asks me my asl
<Jucato> heheh...
<ubuntu> can anyone suggest a nice tutorial on how to install firefox and gaim on Kubuntu
<Jucato> gaim....
<mkquist> apt-get install?
<Jucato> btw, you could also try Kopete, which is also an IM client
<ubuntu> aahann. actually the client supplied with Kubunut is not good. i m used to gaim
<Jucato> Kopete is the GAIM of KDE
<Jucato> aaah
<ubuntu> yeah. i tried that. dont feel at home while using it. lol
<mkquist> ive got gaim on kde
<Jucato> hehehe!
<Jucato> the only reason I would use GAIM is because of a certain plugin...
<ubuntu> lol. anyways guys. thansk for ur help. i have to leave now. see you around later!
<ubuntu> thank you so much. have a nice day.
<Jucato> ubuntu:
<mkquist> later ubuntu
<Jucato> you might want to read the Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<ubuntu> ahaan.
<Jucato> it's in K Menu > Help > Kubuntu Documents
<Jucato> ok.. I think we've wandered quite far...
* Jucato is thankful aliasfred isn't here... yet...
<mkquist> ill say
<Jucato> but we need order sometimes...
<grizzly> doing a reinstall, sugesst a few files that could be backed up except: sources, grub settings, /etc/passwd , fstab, the ~ folder , startkde, apt archives
<grizzly> theses are already done
<DHGE> grizzly: look into your /var structure
<grizzly> ok, but what to look for ?
<DHGE> I look for my personal website e.g.
<grizzly> k, thanks
<DHGE> compressed /etc is < 2 MB
<Jucato> that would work if he had a personal website...
<grizzly> DHGE: oh I didn't know that /etc thing. thx
<grizzly> but will just overwriting old /etc in new installation be a good idea?
<DHGE> grizzly: I backup as root (from cron jobs) with RIGHTS preserved (that eases restore later ;-) )
<grizzly> anyway to backup and restore custom kernel ( suspend2 thing installed from someones deb files)
<DHGE> backup the kernel-config file for a "make oldconfig" on rebuild
<grizzly> ok I am reintslling now!! see ya
<grizzly> wait
<grizzly> didn't get that , sry
<DHGE> ls /boot/config*
<grizzly> ok will try that, currently me is on win. c ya
<DHGE> dpkg --get-selections | grep -w install$ > siemens-selection
<DHGE> to get your sw back
<DHGE> dpkg --set-selections < rechner-selection && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<blshkv_> hi, how to install  libxine-extracodecs?
<Jucato> blshkv_: you need to enable multiverse:Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<blshkv_> Jucato: I enabled some of them. Let me double check. Thanks
<Jucato> make sure that "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse" is the one with "multiverse", not just dapper-backports
<blshkv_> ah, you are right. I don't have pure multiverse ..
<atidem> hi
<blshkv_> Jucato: thanks :)
<ore05108> is the sun-java5-bin pacakge broken?
<ore05108> Or was, yesterday
<flaccid> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<ore05108> I need the jdk and it fails at the bin configuration
<flaccid> !acpid
<ubotu> acpid: Utilities for using ACPI power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 30 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<blshkv_> Jucato this is really not easy for begginers..
<Jucato> which one?
<blshkv_> to add mpeg codecs for amarok..
<Jucato> oh...
<blshkv_> my father 60 years old wondering why it's so complicated ..
<Jucato> there are scripts to make that easier, like Automatix or EasyUbuntu
<blshkv_> wow, I didn't know that..
<blshkv_> thanks
<mkquist> try automatix
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<blshkv_> cool :)
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jucato> blshkv_: I guess you have to know why Ubuntu/Kubuntu doesn't have these things out of the box
<blshkv_> Jucato: yeh.. but amarok should tell me that I don't have it!
<_lupine> amarok 1.4.2 does :)
<Jucato> blshkv_: I think they're fixing that
<Jucato> or have fixed it...
<blshkv_> :)
<mkquist> doesnt it say that it cannot play that type of file?
<blshkv_> we'll see in the next version..
<Jucato> mkquist: but doesn't say what you need
<blshkv_> mkquist: no :(
<mkquist> oh, maybe in the next then
<blshkv_> it's just skips mp3 file..
<_lupine> 1.4.2 says "you need blah to play this file. Press OK to d/l and install from the repos"... or something
<flaccid> show can i search my source list with a keyword to find available packages with apt-get?
<flaccid> show=how
<mkquist> lupine - is that the most current one?
<Jucato> flaccid: apt-cache search <search_pattern>
<Jucato> flaccid: you could also use Konqueror for that, type in "apt in Konqueror
<flaccid> thanks Jucato
<_lupine> more current than what's in kubuntu by default, but there is a repo somewhere
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Jucato> packaged and signed by imbrandon, a Kubuntu dev
<flaccid> Jucato: i get
<blshkv_> _lupine good..
<Jucato> flaccid: oh sorry..
<Jucato> flaccid: apt:/
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> thats mad ty Jucato
<kraut> moin
<flaccid> Jucato: i do a dpkg -l vnc and it only shows vnc package which i didn't think existed and doesnt show other vnc packages
<flaccid> i definately have the xtightvncviewer installed
<Jucato> dpkg -l | grep -i vnc
<blshkv_> guys, how to change language of english interface?
<blshkv_> i've isntall laguage-pack already
<jott_> flaccid: for a vnc/rdp client you could also try krdc
<cedric> slt a tous
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> anyone here has any experience about compiling a kernel and still be able to use NVIDIA drivers?
<jott_> Jucato: should work when you use the official nvidia installer...
<aliasfred> q. is there a way to search files by their hash output in google ? like by their sha1 or md5 ?
<Jucato> jott_: oh, thanks!
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Yep that is not a problem
<Jucato> hi h3sp4wn! haven't seen you in a while
<blshkv_> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<flaccid> Jucato: thats weird. i don't see uppercase in the package names..
<flaccid> works but ty
<Jucato> flaccid: nah, I just put the -i just in case
<Jucato> lol
<jott> dpkg also supports wildcards btw ;) like dpkg -l "*vnc*"
<flaccid> ah thats cool
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: You can apt-get source nvidia-graphics-drivers (from sid) and get nvidia-kernel-source from sid (and then just unzip nvidia-kernel-source.tar.gz into /usr/src then when you do modules_image you get a deb for the kernel module
<flaccid> i just don't understand why -i was required when the packages are lower case
<Jucato> flaccid: I always add -i... second nature, I guess...
<flaccid> yeah i try not to when i know that its not case, but yeah ur right
<yoram> remove safetly usb stick
<buz> !jingle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jingle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buz> is there a kopete dapper deb with jingle?
<josef> hello
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> ready to work again?
<josef> hi its work already the firefox
<Jucato> nice
<josef> my cousin fixed for me.
<Jucato> hehe good
<ninHer> hi @ll
<josef> but i forget something to ask him so i ask you
<josef> hi
<Jucato> :-D
<josef> i tried to play mp3 I browsed thu the websites and still i got nothing how do i install it. even in adept installer the gstreamers are still grey...
<mcdoil> salut
<Jucato> josef: you need "libxine" extracodecs, from the multiverse repository this time
<Jucato> josef:Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> josef: err. "libxine-extracodecs"
<mcdoil> is a english room only ?
<josef> ok i will click the link that you gave me
<Jucato> mcdoil: well, yes. are you looking for a local kubuntu channel?
<mcdoil> join #(k)ubuntu-fr
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mcdoil> yes i want to join this #(k)ubuntu-fr
<mcdoil> how do i do ?
<AZ_AS> type /join #kubuntu-fr
<Jucato> !fr
<josef> jucato i have to try it out the link that you gave me i will come back later..THANKS ALOT
<Jucato> hm.. how do you use gestures in KDE/Konqueror?
<jott> Jucato: enable them/set them up in the control panel
<Jucato> jott: I have a few Konqeror gestures enabled. how do I use them? sorry, I'm completely new to this mouse gestures thing...
<jott> Jucato: i think the default button was middle ..but not sure..
<TehKewl1> why is adept not updating?
<Jucato> hm.. I set the middle button for smooth scrolling...
<jott> in control panel regional&accessiblity -> input action press "global settings"
<Jucato> TehKewl1: what do you mean?.
<jott> there is "gesture settings"
<Jucato> oh ok thanks
<TehKewl1> I click fetch updates and it doesn't download anything
<Jucato> jott: kool! thanks!!
<jott> (this button for getting to global settings is rather confusing usability wise when i think about it)
<Jucato> ehehehe
<Jucato> well, at least it's there... @_@
<jott> hehe true ;)
<Jucato> TehKewl1: are your repositories enabled?
<TehKewl1> I'll go check
<TehKewl1> uhh, how do I do that
<Jucato> TehKewl1: in the Adept menu, select Manage Repositories. you will see some gray lines
<Jucato> right-click and select Enable on the lines that start with "deb" (not "deb-src") EXCEPT the line that has "dapper-backports"
<TehKewl1> oh oh I fixed it
<Jucato> click on Apply at the bottom, then on Fetch Updates
<mkquist> anyone here running corel for linux?
<grizzly> I can conenct to irc, do apt-get update, but cannot browse!! did a reinstall except the ~ folder , but the problem persists!! It was working fine earlier.
<grizzly> So the problem must be in the ~ folder. What could be the problem ?
<grizzly> Tried multiple browsers
<grizzly> btw is it even possible that the problem is in the ~ folder ?
<jorik> grizzly: not likely
<grizzly> hmm
<jorik> maybe your ISP needs a http proxy
<jorik> (my old one did, windows auto detected it but linux --at the time, 5 yrs ago-- didnt)
<grizzly> ok I'll ask
<jorik> i dunno how it's doin right now, i suggest readin your ISP's manual ... if you can't connect to any port 80 server (eg not thru telnet either), it's probably that
<grizzly> jorik: Another thing is that sometimes suddenly it would open a page!!
<flaccid> !kacpid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kacpid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grizzly> like right ow it opened google, but then refused to budge :lol:
<jorik> add
<jorik> odd*
<jorik> that probably means it's not the HTTP proxy
<jorik> did you try diffrent browsers ? (konqueror, opera, firefox ...)
<grizzly> damn, I haven't tried the livecd yet !!
<grizzly> yup, even lynx
<Healot> grizzly: where you trying to get the same site on all the browsers?
<flaccid> did you port scan port 80 on isp gateway/proxy
<IceKnight> grizzly, try using konqueror to view something local -- just to see what happens.
<grizzly> flaccid: how did you know that ??
<flaccid> just a suggestion...
<grizzly> flaccid: I was playing ( learnig nmap)
<flaccid> ah ok
<grizzly> Healot: NO no different
<grizzly> IceKnight: tried  , it works
<grizzly> I'll try the live cd first. Thanks
<Kabal> Guys I've made a mistake by trying to install gpar2.
<Kabal> Now I want to remove the app but it won't uninstall.. here the details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22136
<Kabal> What can I do to remove this app?
* __osh__ found the kororaa-livecd. It rocks. Too bad kubuntu can't do the same thing.. :-( 
<Kabal> I want to remove another app also.. but this is not gonna happen cuz this prob is here.. :(
<Healot> sudo apt-get -f install >> fix your installation first
<Kabal> Healot: tried it and I got same result
<Healot> tried again?
<Kabal> three times now.. still same result
<Healot> re-install and remove the package...
<Kabal> oke but this prog is for gnome.. don't have it.. that's why it won't install.. but it also won't uninstall
<Kabal> WHen I installed gpar2 it asked to install gnome desktop.. And I refused so I didn't continue the install..
<Healot> just force remove it, man apt-get for forced removaL :_)
<Kabal> this is a horrible problem..
<_thumper_> hi all
<_thumper_> anyone have any idea why sound won't work any more on my vaio?
<Healot> yeah, may the force (force remove switch) be with youi
<_thumper_> worked on install, but now nothing
<tobias> Hi! For the second time now I tried to resolve all dependency-problems on my system, but it just is impossible. I cannot compile programs because of it. I always need some other 'xy-dev' file containing headers or similar. Whenever I try to resolve those dependencies, I get queried to install a bunch of other libs... But the install doesn't work because of some version differences bewteen 'now' and 'dapper' versions. When I try to 
<tobias> re needed to be uninstalled -> that I can't do! Any hint? (sorry for long post...)
<_thumper_> going through the system settings, sound
<_thumper_> and setting to autodetect and restart
<_thumper_> restart didn't
<_thumper_> went up to 95% and then started again at 5
<_thumper_> had to kill it
<_thumper_> is there something specific I could look for in /var/log/messages?
<Kabal> well man gives me alot of options.. but can't remove the app whatsoever :S
<Kabal> -f --purge etc won't work
<Kabal> and Adept won't remove the app also..
<cox377> does anyone here know about fstab?
<Kabal> whatever I try.. I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22136
<_thumper_> ok
<_thumper_> regarding sound
<_thumper_> it isn't that it isn't working
<_thumper_> just not though the headphone jack
<_thumper_> ideas anyone?
<_thumper_> headphones do work - used with iriver
<_thumper_> headphone jack works in windows
<h3sp4wn> _thumper_: try sudo alsamixer have a mess around in there
<xanax`> hello
<mkquist> cox377-what about it?
<mkquist> cox377 - fstab?
<gnomefreak> didnt kscreensaver settings used to be in sys settings?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: System Settings > Desktop > Screensaver ??
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jucato> whoa... Amarok 1.4.2 now available from Kubuntu,org whoopee
<Buddha_Joe> Is that the version of Amarok with the MTP patch?
<Jucato> Buddha_Joe: what MTP patch?
<mkquist> anyone familiar w/wine?
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.2.php
<Buddha_Joe> I was rember reading soething about them adding a patch to allow use of MTP devices with Amarok... they were going to add it in the next beta release if I remember correctly
<Jucato> I'm not sure Buddha_Joe
<Jucato> Buddha_Joe: I think it does have what you're looking for
<Jucato> http://amarok.kde.org/
<Buddha_Joe> ;)
<kutan> So
<kutan> What's goin on peeps
<Jucato> not much
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! Amarok 1.4.2 is now on Kubuntu.org
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.2.php
<kutan> What's amarok again?
<kutan> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<kutan> Ah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: signed by Riddel. But when I updated, no upgrades were available. meaning they're exactly the same?
<kutan> Is mkquist still here?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> goodie goodie
<kutan> Guess not lol
<kutan> I was just about to answer his question about wine =X
<Jucato> Hobbsee: KTorrent and K3b were mentioned in the Announcement page...
<Jucato> hold on...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.  not kopete though
<baldi> hello
<kutan> So what are some fun games EXCLUSIVE to linux? :D
<kutan> Besides xmoto
<Jucato> Frozen Bubble!!
<Hobbsee> kutan: look in adept :P
* Hobbsee keeps playing supertux
<Jucato> ehehe
<kutan> Yeah I guess it's time to move on to new games
<kutan> I've already worn out teatime
<Jucato> lol! Hobbsee I almost replied to what you said in -devel!
<kutan> If the penguin isn't in tuxkart I'm deleting it ASAP
<kutan> Ah here's a good chance to ask about this problem
* Martijn81 likes maniadrive :)
<kutan> Occasionally I'll install something (ex. tuxkart) through adept properly
<kutan> and it just won't show up on my menu
<kutan> and then I'll manually add it
<Jucato> heheh I figured you'd be asking that..
<kutan> then the manually added AND original that should have been there before will be there.
<kutan> What's up with that?
<Jucato> kutan:  if it's meant to have a K Menu entry, you can try typing "kbuildsycoca --incremental" in the command line to update the K Menu
<Jucato> you "usually" don't have to add it manually
<kutan> Ah okay thanks
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Kopete 0.12.2 doesn't seem to be in dapper-backports or in kubuntu.org?
<kutan> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: kopete should have hit backports
<Jucato> kutan: ignore that "error" message
* Hobbsee got an accepted mail about it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'll manually check it...
<kutan> Hmmm I guess I have to add it manually, cause afterwards it's still not there
<Hobbsee> Jucato: apt-cache policy kopete
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I use apt-cache madison. hold on I'll try...
<Jucato> might be a server/mirror thingy
<Hobbsee> that works too
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you're on kde 3.5.4?
<nonickname> ugh.. has anyone successfully set up the latest fglrx in dapper?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes
<Jucato> it ain't in archive.ubuntu.com yet...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hmm...interesting
<Jucato> probably that's why it wasn't included in the announcement...
<Hobbsee>  * Trying to backport kopete...
<Hobbsee>   - <kopete_3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1.dsc: downloading from librarian>
<Hobbsee>   - <kopete_3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz: downloading from librarian>
<Hobbsee>   - <kopete_3.5.4+kopete0.12.2.orig.tar.gz: downloading from librarian>
<Hobbsee> I: Extracting kopete_3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1.dsc ...  done.
<Hobbsee> I: Building backport of kopete-3.5.4+kopete0.12.2 ...  done.
<Hobbsee> ** Changed in: dapper-backports (upstream)
<Hobbsee>        Status: In Progress => Fix Released
<Hobbsee> Jucato: according to that, it's done
* Hobbsee checks LP
<Jucato> rawr!
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> yeah, didnt realise it was quite that long, sorry
<Jucato> I was just kidding about the pastebin thingy...
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> but seriously.. it's not there. unless kopete has been moved out of main?
<Jucato> hold on.. unless they...
<beatka> rU?
<Jucato> dapper-updages?
<Jucato> updates*
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it hasnt.  and it's gone into backports, i think
<Hobbsee> which is why p.u.c wouldnt show it
* Hobbsee kicks launchpad
<xunq> xgl+compiz guide for kubuntu thats realy wor ?
<Hobbsee> dont crash!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm not looking at p.u.c
<Hobbsee> Jucato: got backports enabled?
<Jucato> I'm manually looking into archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> it's built on everything except for sparc, it seems
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. I've got backports. I got KTorrent 2.0.1 there
<Hobbsee> Jucato: can you do apt-cache policy kopete please?   i want to see what it finds'
<Jucato> policy or madison?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: either.  both
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<Jucato> Hobbsee: policy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22143
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: indeed :)
<Tm_T> I still haven't done my newest chat style ready to test
<Tm_T> intended to put that buddy icon to background ;)
<Jucato> lol!!
<Tm_T> yeah I know, it'll be slow, but hey!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I think I made a boo boo?
<Jucato> Kopete 0.12.2 isn't meant to be out for Dapper, is it?
<h3sp4wn> !info moc edgy
<ubotu> moc: ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-2 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm not sure what imbrandon's repo will do to that, but i might poke jdong tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it is - i requested a backport.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: according to this, keybuk's added it, it's built on everything except sparc...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh... so 0.12.2 is the one you requested for...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: indeed.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<Jucato> Hobbsee: this is what apt-cache madison kopete spit out when I removed brandon's repos
<Jucato> er... pastebin-ing...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> it's 3 lines only.. but..
* Hobbsee nods
<nonickname> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv do  paste that into the console exactly as it appears?
<Hobbsee> nonickname: yes
<Jucato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22144
<nonickname> ah. thanks
<Jucato> this is soooo strange..
<nonickname> well, goodbye world
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it says it's there too.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-August/012013.html
<Jucato> rawr!
* Hobbsee wonders which kde you use, Jucato 
<nonickname> i'm off to watch and put money down on the bet that my computer will not be booting into x windows next time i turn it on
<Jucato> I'll try the uk.archive.ubuntu.com....
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed and looks around
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.4 from Kubuntu.org
* Jucato wishes nonickname the best of luck
<Hobbsee> Jucato: mind pastebinning your sources list please?
<nonickname> :p
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning(my time) evening your time :)
<nonickname> i actually had an fglrx install go okay once.. otherwise i wouldn't have had the courage to try it this time
<Jucato> sure
<Jucato> Hawkwind: hi!!
* nonickname shuts down -now
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hey there!
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: meaning "something's weird, i dont know what yet"
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: Maybe you want the highmem.h patch added to your kernel headers (from the fglrx kernel source - it makes the screen look clearer or did when I was using it)
<Jucato> ehehe
* Hobbsee has no backports on her dapper pbuilder.
<Hobbsee> that explains why i cant find it using pbuilder login
<Hobbsee> which also explains why doing apt-cache madison kopete failed inside it.
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: you around?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ehehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: as requested: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22145
<Jucato> nonickname: how did it go?
<nonickname> well holy fragging hell
<Jucato> ???
<nonickname> it appears that god does exist
* Hobbsee nods
<nonickname> i got the latest fglrx working :p
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'd blame a slow mirror or something.
<Jucato> "echo DEITY=Jucato"
<Jucato> thank $DEITY for that!
<nonickname> echo INVALIDATE=1
<Jucato> Hobbsee: which is the main archive site: uk.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> archive.u.c
<nonickname> echo screw_it=1
* nonickname echos a bunch of other flags and runs away
<nonickname> lol
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what I did was go to this site: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/ and open Packages.gz, browse through the Packages list
<nonickname> blarg
<Hobbsee> Jucato: okay.  soyuz likely broke or something
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I hope he didn't break a leg or something..
<Jucato> oh krap!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not he.  it.
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> sorry..
<Jucato> it smells like dog's krap... somewhere...
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Yes I am
<Hobbsee> Jucato: soyuz tends to be held together with bits of sticky tape, chewing gum, bits of string, and lots of love.
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: want to do an apt-cache policy kopete please?
<Jucato> I thought soyuz was an IRC handle or something...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, it's the name of all the archive stuff
* Jucato succeeds once again to demonstrate his ignorance..
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/71
<Jucato> wee that was fast!
* Hobbsee whines
<nonickname> you know what people should do?
<Jucato> nonickname: no, but I bet you're gonna tell us
<Hobbsee> hey cool, it's screwed here too.
<nonickname> hmm
<Jucato> :-D
<nonickname> actually
<ionelf> hello
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'll have to bug jdong over what happened to that
<Jucato> rawr! he ain't in -devel
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he's not around at the moment
<Jucato> Hawkwind: isn't ulteo the distro that the Mandriva founder is trying to make?
<ionelf> hi, I'm pretty new, someone know if there is "Strong DC++" for Ubuntu? tks a lot!
<nonickname> Jucato: turns out i don't know what people should do either
<nonickname> hehe ionelf
<nonickname> that program was pretty cool
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yes.  The one that I'm deeply involved in.  /whois Hawkwind  to see :P
<Jucato> nonickname: aww... c'mon don't be shy! :-D
<h3sp4wn> To me it will always be Mandrake not Mandriva
<nonickname> i was gonna say something about binary diffs.. but i can't imagine why anyone would bother doing that
<Jucato> Hawkwind: oooh! are you the one responsible for making it Kubuntu-based?
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDerivedDistros
<nonickname> and not diffs you can run on files
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh no.  That was Gael's decision actually
<nonickname> urgh
<h3sp4wn> xdeltas work fine
<nonickname> ah, here we go. i want the xorg sources pronto :p
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ehehe! never thought you 2 were close.
<Jucato> oooh! Mandriva.. then Ulteo... darn why didn't I see the connection...
<Jucato>  @_@
<phreakys_> hi
<phreakys_>  i just upgraded to kde3.5.4, and now i cant place icons on my desktop anymore
<phreakys_> is there a fix for this?
<Jucato> phreakys_: make sure that "Show icons on desktop" is enabled?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah yeah.  I've known him for quite some time.  I got involved with Ulteo the day Gael was let go from Mandriva
<phreakys_> oops
<phreakys_> you're right
<phreakys_> thanks
<phreakys_> problem solved
<phreakys_> :D
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that was a sad day... didn't really do much good for Mandriva's image, IMHO... but I hope Mr. Duval won't push through with his lawsuit plans...
<Jucato> phreakys_: eheheh! enjoy!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yeah.  I don't think he will...atleast he's not told me anything about it
<nonickname> is anyone keeping up with sco trying to sue everyone or is that over?
<Jucato> nonickname: www.groklaw.net
<phreakys_> compiz runs like crazy <-)
<nonickname> :o
<Jucato> You could also try checking up with Linux.org once in a while... But I lost interest in that site for a few reasons...
<nonickname> ah, i'm alright
<nonickname> sco case is uninteresting to me save for a few laughs here and there
<nonickname> anyhow..
<nonickname> anyone recompiled xorg?
<Jucato> Hobbsee, Hawkwind: is Kopete still dependent on XMMS in Edgy?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I have no idea.  I don't have a box for Edgy anywhere at the moment
<Jucato> oh, my apologies Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> I think when knot 2 comes out I'm going to install it in vmware though
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it never was
<Jucato> darn! aseigo's not here... I couldn't tease him about the comments from the Dot
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it never was in Edgy?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not in any of the sources that i uploaded, that i remember
<nonickname> uhm.. wtf?
<Jucato> darn! aseigo's not here... I couldn't tease him about the comments from the Dot :-D
<nonickname> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main xorg 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (tar) [543kB]  what is this?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok thanks! I don't want to keep XMMS installed coz I rarely use it...
<Jucato> nonickname: what's wrong?
<nonickname> i'm trying to grab the xorg server source
<nonickname> at least, i think that's what i'm gonna want to recompile
<Hawkwind> nonickname: Why are you wanting to rebuild xorg ?
<nonickname> because i get this 53 (X_CreatePixmap) error that i direly need to straighted out
<nonickname> christ
<nonickname> straighten
<Hawkwind> nonickname: How would recompiling xorg solve that issue ?
<nonickname> Hawkwind: well, to be honest, i was reading about a miscoded patch that broke it, that can simply be replaced, but.. now i'm just lost
<nonickname> i don't know, heh.. the thing i was reading is dated from 2005
<Hawkwind> nonickname: When do you get that error...and is it critical as in stopping X or anything else from working ?
<nonickname> it's stopping a certain program being run under wine that i'd really like to have working
<Hobbsee> nonickname: likely very old, and wont fix the problem
<nonickname> =(
<nonickname> ah, Hawkwind: i get it as soon as i open the program
<nonickname> same trying to run it under cedega
<nonickname> i had someone from #cedega try it on their comp.. same thing
<Hawkwind> nonickname: Have you submitted a bug for this ?
<nonickname> in wine..?
<nonickname> no
* kutan is addicted to frozen-bubble
<nonickname> no bug submittals
<Hawkwind> Well, if it's an actual issue with wine, then yes.  Or if it's an actual problem with xorg, then file it against xorg
<Jucato> kutan: told ya! ehehehe
<nonickname> i don't have the first cluwe
<nonickname> clue*
<nonickname> and i don't think anyone cares about the particular game i'm trying to get running
<Jucato> hm... I might be overlooking some simple things, because I'm a sort of a power user. but I'm just a bit curious: How does a relatively new user add a "Trash" icon easily on the desktop, seeing as one cannot simply drag and drop the Kicker applet? (Problem solved in Edgy, I think?)
<Hawkwind> nonickname: Maybe talk to the guys in #WineHQ about it and they could point you in the right direction of where to file the bug
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: are you using the wine.budgetdedicated.com version of wine it is alot newer
<Jucato> nonickname: don't you just hate that feeling? when you stumbled on something that may be a bug but feel that no one might bother about it?
<nonickname> h3sp4wn: yea
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: what does #winehq say ?
<phreakys_> hey
<jon_> hello
<Martijn81> guys, if you alter the file associations in konqueror for an file extenstion, you modify the mimetype config, true?
<phreakys_> would it be possible to get that new suse kde menu in kubuntu?
<Jucato> phreakys_: it's not even in stable SUSE yet
<Hawkwind> phreakys_: Hah!  Not for a while I'm sure
<jon_> my cd rom is randomly ejecting a cd im trying to listen to in the middle of the first song i play
<jon_> any ideas as to why?
<nonickname> they say, 'why are you running that old version? don't you know there's a linux port?' or they don't answer.. similiar.. i probably wasn't asking right
<Jucato> phreakys_: don't worry, if it's successful, it might be the new K Menu in KDE 4
<Hawkwind> jon_: Duct tape it shut :P
<jon_> haha
<jon_> if only it were that easy
<Hawkwind> jon_: Bad CD perhaps ?
<jon_> no i just bought it
<nonickname> h3sp4wn: you get that last message?
<jon_> its in mint condition
<phreakys_> aha
<Jucato> Bad CD-ROM drive?
<phreakys_> no experimental versions available?
<jon_> dammit
<Jucato> phreakys_: nope.
<Hawkwind> jon_: Just because it's new doesn't mean it's good
<Jucato> phreakys_: or better talk to KDE/SUSE devs
<Hawkwind> jon_: Have you tried another CD and see if it does the same
<phreakys_> ok
<Jucato> but I'm sure theey won't recommend it for regular use right now
<Jucato> phreakys_: in the mean time, you could try out kbfx. the latest release is available in dapper-backports
<Jucato> yey! Fedora Core 5 Live-Spin CD finished! ehehee
<nonickname> oh, and also, they complain about me asking for help and not having the latest working version of my graphics card drivers.. not to begrudge, but.. i just updated my gfx card drivers earlier..
<Jucato> or did I just utter a heresy??
<nonickname> gah, you've got me wanting to see what they say when i head in there now
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: What is the program (and what is the linux port)
<nonickname> mame32k .64 is what i want working
<nonickname> no other version / port / anything will suffice
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: For what reason ?
<jon_> yea ive tried another cd
<nonickname> h3sp4wn: it's a battleground for mame players..
<nonickname> netplay with servers to find people in
<h3sp4wn> Ok (I just use advancemame)
<nonickname> ah
<nonickname> on kaillera?
<phreakys_> aha
<phreakys_> tnx jucato
<nonickname> never mind
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: I have never tried netplay but its a reasonably recent version of mame (the ones in dapper/edgy/sid are ancient)
<nonickname> ah
<Jucato> jon_: so which is? Bad CD or bad drive?
<cozomo> hm
<nonickname> sorry, but your point being, h3sp4wn?
<nonickname> why does everyone shy away from emulator netplay?
<h3sp4wn> Never really considered it
<jon_> well its still not working right
<jon_> does that mean its the cd drive and not something else that could be fixed...
<nonickname> there's actually a pretty big playerbase on 32k, but only for games like sfa3, ssf2t, mvsc, and the neogeo ones.. and the like
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: I don't use wine though - if there was a native emulator which supported it then I would try it
<nonickname> ah
<h3sp4wn> I like the jap streetfighter 2 turbo (been looking for a real arcade machine of it to buy for quite a while now)
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<kubuntu_tester> I have installed vncserver
<kubuntu_tester> and have problem with keyboard configuration on client side
<kubuntu_tester> someone can help me?
<kubuntu_tester> the keymap seems to be not correct
<kubuntu_tester> only A key works
<kubuntu_tester> I tried to change map setting but this doesnt help
<earthian> hello
<kubuntu_tester> nobody can give me an advice? :(
<earthian> got a quick question: i have ubuntu. i am going to remove gnome gui and install kde instead. will that make my ubuntu > kubuntu? :)
<earthian> kubuntu_tester: what advice you need?
<earthian> :)
<kubuntu_tester> earthian: read above
<kubuntu_tester> it's about vcn server
<earthian> i have just joined
<kubuntu_tester> oh okay
<earthian> vcn server? never heard of it :(
<Jucato> earthian: yes
<Jucato> I just you install "kubuntu-desktop" to get the default Kubuntu programs and settings
<earthian> thanks Jucato :)
<Jucato> kubuntu_tester: sorry, I have no idea about vnc...
<earthian> well i am installing ubuntu not from live cd but manualyl
<earthian> manually
<earthian> with apt-get
<earthian> on my raid disk
<earthian> that makes it a little different.
<h3sp4wn> earthian: just install kubuntu-desktop and you will get kde and all the apps
<Jucato> earthian: you might find this helpful: a guide on installing KDE on Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde.html
<earthian> kubuntu wont install on raid
<earthian> as ubuntu or any other good linux
<earthian> :/
<h3sp4wn> earthian: It will on real raid
<h3sp4wn> earthian: Have you tried the alternative cd ?
<Jucato> earthian: I think you need to use the Alternate Install CD for RAID
<earthian> no
<Jucato> rawr! h3sp4wn beat me to it...
<earthian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto <-- FTW :)
* Jucato is away...
<earthian> that url provides a way how to install ubuntu on a raid disk
<earthian> otherwise it will see two different hdds on raid-0 array
<earthian> and not array itself
<earthian> if you understand what i mean
<earthian> i want my root to be faster than a normal hdd :D
<earthian> IMHO i hope ubuntu developers will find time to make ubuntu support RAID things in the next release
<h3sp4wn> Its easy enough to install with debootstrap anyway
<earthian> yea i am doing this right now
<earthian> debootstrap++
<earthian> :)
<earthian> at first there was problem with my internet connection... ubuntu does not give me internet connection with liveCD without pppoe client software which i needed to download <-- download and offline does not sound good tbh
<earthian> :D
<earthian> but then i installed windows, downloaded the software, copied it to fdd and then again rebooted to ubuntu livecd
<earthian> took me one day to make things work :(
<TheFuzzball> how do I downgrade from KDE 3.5.4 to KDE 3.5.3?
<h3sp4wn> TheFuzzball: set /etc/apt/preferences (give 3.5.3 a priority of 1001 3.5.4 50 or something)
<nonickname> h3sp4wn: exactly what i was talking about.. conversation ended with 'Get real hardware and don't touch stuff that stinks'
<TheFuzzball> h3sp4wn, /etc/apt/preferences: No such file or directory
<earthian> :)
<XVampireX> Anyone into helping me set up my printer?
<jujimufu> I need help connecting my nokia 6230i via bluetooth to my PC
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: If you don't / won't get real hardware you don't need raid in my opinion
<Martijn81> edgy's daily kubuntu md5sum looks messy here :s
<h3sp4wn> TheFuzzball: You need to create it - there are multiple examples on google
<XVampireX> Anyone into helping me set up my printer?
<SonicChao> XVampireX: What kind of printer?
<XVampireX> Canon
<SonicChao> !canon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> S300
<SonicChao> Sorry, I don't know anything about that model.
<SonicChao> Or anything about Canon printers.
<h3sp4wn> TheFuzzball: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=f3f221c2e6c9d5bbe05e20a7b45e3120&topic=611;prev_next=next
<earthian> :S
<earthian> what issues are there?
<jujimufu> has anyone connected a 6230i via bluetooth?
<earthian> jujimufu: not me
<jott> XVampireX: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-S300
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> Already found that and about to install gimp-print
<TheFuzzball> h3sp4wn, thanks a lot, its working :)
<TheFuzzball> h3sp4wn, I appreciate it
<sephice> Hello, some germans here?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jujimufu> ich ben greschen
<sephice> thx
<flaccid> danker
<flaccid> danke even
<flaccid> was idst ben greschen?
<flaccid> ist?
<flaccid> is das eine name oder was underes?
<kbrooks> Announcing EasyUbuntu 3.1 release candidate 1 release! Grab it from http://kbrooks.ath.cx/easyubuntu/easyubuntu-3.1-rc1.tar.gz . Please report any bugs you find in this release to https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu
<flaccid> meine deutsch ia nicht gut
<nonickname> h3sp4wn: raid?
<Chuck> Try English.
<earthian> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=f3f221c2e6c9d5bbe05e20a7b45e3120&topic=611;prev_next=next
<flaccid> hehe
<earthian> ups
<earthian> wtf paste?
<Jucato> ?
<h3sp4wn> nonickname: Doesn't matter
* earthian reviews the irssi settings :S
<XVampireX> Hmm
<XVampireX> When I try to compile gimp-print I get this error
<XVampireX> grep: /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<XVampireX> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<XVampireX> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<XVampireX> make[3] : *** [libgutenprintui2.la]  Error 1
<earthian> XVampireX: try apt-get install gimp-print
<earthian> ?
<Jucato> XVampireX: use pastebin please
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hobbsee> .la file were removed, iirc.
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: have you installed xorg-dev ?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: correct
* Hobbsee :P at gnomefreak for his comments at the end of the CC meeting.
<gnomefreak> oh no what did i say :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: me complaining @ meeting times being too early
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> ah
<Jucato> were you 2 talking privately?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: if i had to get up at 3am for a meeting than i would be the same way
<earthian> gnomefreak: from you nickname i believe that you are uberuser of gnome gui?
<earthian> right?
<gnomefreak> earthian: no i use 5 differnet desktops
<earthian> oh
<earthian> :)
<Jucato> earthian: his an ubuntu/kubuntu developer
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: heh.  i've never done that.  if they want me at the meeitng, they need relatively sane timezones.
<gnomefreak> he is?
<earthian> \o/
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: and i'm on the KCC for quorum, so...
<gnomefreak> true
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, i read teh logs
<Jucato> ah
<earthian> well i am interested what desktop i could make the most beautiful with a lot of pretty stuff on my machine?
<h3sp4wn> 3am is not too bad (I would almost always still be awake)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: has this thing where she thinks people talk about her when shes not around
<gnomefreak> shes right :)
<earthian> i have dual opteron with 1gig of ram, a raid and radeon x850xt
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: fabbione reveals all :)
<Jucato> yeah!! she's right about that
<gnomefreak> he logs everything
<Hobbsee> er, except i think the last few logs havent been working - i havent found the dev team logs
<h3sp4wn> earthian: and your ati card will perform about as well in linux as an nvidia at 1/4 of the price
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ubuntulog left #ubuntu-meeting yesterday during a meeting iirc
<earthian> i know h3sp4wn :(
<earthian> i was used to windows
<earthian> now moved to linux
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> right
<earthian> and got bad news about my gfx being worse than nvidia
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they'd better fix that before the meeting
<h3sp4wn> earthian: I managed to get rid of a radeon 9800pro (swapped it for a cheaper nvidia with a windows user - we both did well out of it)
<gnomefreak> it might have already been seeing as the next meeting is in llike 45 mins
<earthian> m
<earthian> mh
<earthian> well i have agp
<earthian> not pci-x
<h3sp4wn> me 2
<earthian> :S
<earthian> hm
<Jucato> Hobbsee: still no sign of Kopete. jdong seems to have been online in the forums half an hour ago...
<earthian> well.. it is really interesting
<earthian> will have to consider
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, i spoke to him earlier in -devel
<Jucato> oh he was there? ehehe didn't notice him. :-D
<h3sp4wn> earthian: That is why I swapped it - there is no way that I would buy a new agp card now seen as it is obsolete
<Jucato> darn
<Jucato> I need to get my eyes checked..
<gnomefreak> i thought i saw him in #k-devel lastnight/this morning
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I was looking for jdong_, didn't see that a jdong|* was there...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: in #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, he's there
<gnomefreak> imbrandon is working on kopete wasnt he?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hmm?  i'm in charge of kopete
<gnomefreak> oh
<Hobbsee> ;)
<Jucato> yey Hobbsee!!! you go, girl!! :-D
* gnomefreak cant bring myself to yell at Hobbsee 
* Jucato didn't realize he was yelling...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: why would you yell at me?  besides, i can scream AND yell :D
* Jucato whispers "go girl..."
<gnomefreak> he was hoping to have it done i thought like todayish
<gnomefreak> if she says its done i quit
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> imbrandon hasn't added anything to his nightly build the past nights
<Jucato> for Kopete and Konversation I mean...
<alexichan> hey is windows system volume information important??
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what was needing to be done?
<alexichan> like system critical? or just for backups
<Jucato> alexichan: for Windows it is
<alexichan> garr stupid windows
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: building it wasnt it? for the release of knot2
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they're doing all that now - main is frozen
<Hobbsee> much to my annoyance, of course
<gnomefreak> oh ok than i am just very late
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> we're shipping an uninstallable kdnetwork-dev package :(
<Hobbsee> we're shipping an uninstallable kdenetwork-dev package :(
<Jucato> just thaw the darn thing! ehehe
<gnomefreak> thats not so good
<Hobbsee> no, not really
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i only got the bug report in my email tonight, so....
* Hobbsee cant upload to there directly anyway
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: cant get an exception?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it doesnt need a UVF - just that main is frozen for the building of the cds.
<Danker> how to know free hdd space from command line?
<ravenous> df
<Kabal> du -h
<Danker> which prog does do that?
<Jucato> df -h would be betteer
<Jucato> "df -h"
<Jucato> "df" is the command
<Danker> thx
<Jucato> -h is an option to make it "slightly" human-readable/understandable
<ravenous> nice didnt know about that flag, it is easier to read
<Jucato> ehehe
<Martijn81> Danker: filelight is nice too as a gui for du
<Danker> its ok and command line :)
<brk3> which kernel should i be using for my dual core centrino?
<Danker> smp
<Danker> 686
<h3sp4wn> brk3: just the linux-686 kernel will be fine
<brk3> Danker: its just i tried to install an smp kernel but when its trying to boot its hangs after the line: ok, booting the kernel
<Danker> try non smp
<Danker> try non 686
<brk3> h3sp4wn: but id like to make use of both my processors
<SonicChao> Whats up with KScreensaver? When I leave the comp for a while the whole screen goes dark.
<Danker> try 386 smp
<brk3> whats the difference between 386 and 686?
<h3sp4wn> brk3: and you have installed linux-686 ?
<Danker> processor optimizations
<Jucato> SonicChao: it's not KScreensaver
<Danker> sorry for my bad english
<ravenous> what about linux-686-smp?
<Jucato> SonicChao: The power management bug is back
<brk3> h3sp4wn: im not sure it might be 386
<SonicChao> Jucato: Power Management Bug?
<SonicChao> Jucato: Any fix?
<angelaki> who can help me with wine-doors?
<Jucato> SonicChao: what version of KDE are you using, btw?
<brk3> h3sp4wn: heres the one i have: kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k7-smp
<brk3> is the k7 something wrong?
<ravenous> thats am amd kernel ;p
<brk3> ah!
<SonicChao> Jucato: Um, the version that comes with the pacakge kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> i have the acpi (power management) bug as well
<SonicChao> I'll go look it up
<angelaki> who can help me with wine-doors?
<h3sp4wn> brk3: Don't use that
<Danker> use 2.6.x kernel
<brk3> that must be my prob :)
<brk3> thanks
<h3sp4wn> brk3: use linux-686
<SonicChao> Jucato: 3.5.2
<Jucato> SonicChao: in the Help menu of any KDE app, select About KDE
<brk3> so this one? kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp
<Jucato> SonicChao: aah
<flaccid> well the acpi one
<h3sp4wn> brk3: don't use 2.4
<h3sp4wn> brk3: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Jucato> SonicChao: System Settings > Display > Power Management tab
<brk3> h3sp4wn: its just im not seeing 2.6 smps in the respitores..
<ravenous> i thought it was linux-686-smp?
<h3sp4wn> brk3: any of the linux-image 's support smp
<Danker> you should see
<h3sp4wn> just linux-686
<Danker> i use one of these
<Jucato> SonicChao: Enable power savings is checked and set to 30 mins. even if you change this, it will return to this setting after restarting
<SonicChao> Jucato: Oh, I see. It switches off my monitor after a while
<angelaki> who can help me with wine-doors?
<SonicChao> Jucato: No fix?
<brk3> ok
<brk3> thanks alot for the help
<Danker> exit
<Jucato> SonicChao: I thought it was fixed in KDE 3.5.3. But apparently it's back in KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> so for now, no fix that I know of.
<SonicChao> Jucato: Ok, wait am I using an old KDE version?
<SonicChao> Jucato: I just installed "kubuntu-desktop" pkg yesterday
<gnomefreak> 3.5.4 is latest SonicChao
<Jucato> you're using a definitely more stable one...
<Jucato> IMHO, KDE 3.5.3 is the latest stable one. KDE 3.5.4 on Kubuntu is a bit... bugged..
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: Is there a way to update from repos? (or rather, should I update?)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: that is true
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: in dapper i think you need riddells repo off of kubuntu.org
<Jucato> SonicChao: Here's how to upgrade to KDE 3.5.3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: Jucato has a point 3.5.3 is a bit more stable
<fit4lfe> not getting any sound with amarok
<brk3> h3sp4wn: sorry,just one more thing.. i just downloaded the linux-686 but its only 25kb! thats not right is it?
<ravenous> i wonder why there's a linux-686 package and linux-686-smp package if all the linux-686 kernels have smp enabled?
<fit4lfe> but all of my other media players I can
<gnomefreak> Jucato: 3.5.3 should be in dapper repos
<Hobbsee> those 3.5.3 packages arent getting updated...
<fit4lfe> what could be the problem
<Jucato> gnomefreak: err.. not yet I think...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: not really.
<gnomefreak> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<gnomefreak> ack
<Jucato> ehehe!
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5.3 wont be backported
<gnomefreak> thats not good is it?
<SonicChao> Nah, I think I'll keep my current version until they put it in the repos.
* Hobbsee only patches against 3.5.4 and 3.5.2
<Jucato> I asked Jonathan about it... KDE won't get  backported, probably ever. hehehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we'll see.  if one's mega more stable, then why not?  *shrugs*
<Jucato> SonicChao: then you'll be waiting for a long time
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we just backported kopete, after all
<Jucato> Hobbsee: a single app is one thing, but a whole DE? ehehehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: but that was only a few bits.  kde is huge
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I said it first eheheeh
<ravenous> so what in edgy? 3.5.3 or 3.5.4?
<gnomefreak> and edgy is still expecting 3.5.5?
<Hobbsee> 3.5.4 at the moment
<Jucato> ravenous: 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: when's the ETA on that?  depends how stable it is
<Jucato> I don't think 3.5.5 will make it...
<gnomefreak> oct i think i was told
<SonicChao> Jucato: It's not like I'm missing anything
<ravenous> ah okay
<Jucato> SonicChao: probably. except that Power Saving bug.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ouch.  oct when?
<jott> well some patches from svn would be nice for 3.5.4 ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: depends on the stability, and changelog
* Hobbsee shrugs.  edgy is frozen, guys.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: dont know riddell told me oct release
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: fair enough.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: universe is frozen?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, just main
<XVampireX> Hey
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: main's properly frozen, due to the knot 2 freeze
<Jucato> KDE 4 Tech preview is on Oct. will they be able to release that and 3.5.5 at the same time?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: then back to UVF exceptions
<ravenous> universe doesnt get frozen till end of sept right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ask upstream that.
<XVampireX> Where do I add a username in Cups?
<Hobbsee> ravenous: indeed.
<ravenous> okay
<gnomefreak> ok how about kde 3.5.5 beta than after release updaing to stable?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i doubt we'll do packages for kde 4 tech preview
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: depends on stability.  *shrugs*
<Jucato> err.. sorry... I was asking whether the KDE guys would be able to release both things in one month
<SonicChao> There isn't going to be a KDE 4 in the repos?
<XVampireX> Where do I add a username in Cups?
<SonicChao> Wait, whats going on with Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> SonicChao: no.
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yeah should be able to
<SonicChao> I'm confused.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no idea.  probably.
<Jucato> SonicChao: definitely not
<SonicChao> Hobbsee: Kubuntu will stay at KDE 3
<SonicChao> ...forever?
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: you will not see kde4 until edgy+1 or later
<Hobbsee> SonicChao: not forever.
<SonicChao> Even when KDE 4 is done.
<SonicChao> ??
<h3sp4wn> !info linux-image-686
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Jucato> SonicChao: KDE 4 won't be released until next year at the earliest
<fit4lfe> does anyone use amarok hrer
<SonicChao> And by that, I means table.
<fit4lfe> here
<Hobbsee> edgy+1 should be an interesting release.
<SonicChao> stable*
<Hobbsee> fit4lfe: sure
<fit4lfe> can't get the sound to work
<SonicChao> fit4lfe: I do
<fit4lfe> what could be the problem
<SonicChao> fit4lfe: #amarok
<Hobbsee> not enough info.
<Jucato> fit4lfe: are you trying to play MP3's?
<h3sp4wn> brk3: get linux-image-686
<fit4lfe> and streaming yeah
<gnomefreak> fit4lfe: does sound work at all?
<fit4lfe> yes
* grothesk is listening to "True Faith" by New Order on True Faith [Amarok] 
<fit4lfe> on other players
<SonicChao> grothesk: How did you do that? =)
<gnomefreak> than install the mp3 codecs for amarok
<Jucato> fit4lfe: is "libxine-extracodecs" installed?
<h3sp4wn> brk3: and the matching restricted-modules if you need them (make sure you have restricted enabled for dapper-security)
<fit4lfe> let me see
* Hobbsee waves to jdong 
* jdong waves to hobbsee
<grothesk> fit4lfe: Switch the output to xine in amarok , fit4lfe
* SonicChao waves to j00 all
* Jucato waves to himself...
* SonicChao waves to Jucato 
<SonicChao> =)
<Jucato> hehehe
<fit4lfe> guess not
<fit4lfe> let me try now
<Jucato> SonicChao: don't worry about KDE 4. it's going to be quite a while before they release something stable
* gnomefreak waves to ubotu because without him i wouldnt know what im doing :)
<Jucato> lol!
<SonicChao> Lol gnomefreak
<Jucato> !ph > Jucato
* h3sp4wn still thinks ubotu doesn't know anything (compared to dpkg anyway) if I need to know something I just ask dpkg in #debian-bots he really does know almost everything
<gnomefreak> i think of him like my notepad i add things to him so i dont have to remember and than i !recall them
<fit4lfe> hmm do you have to have kmix on to hear anything
<fit4lfe> or no
* sevyls is now away: Away at the moment
<Jucato> fit4lfe: no
<gnomefreak> Seveas: lose the away message
<gnomefreak> damn
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<fit4lfe> hmm
<Hobbsee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=sevyls||afk: please remove that away message
<gnomefreak> [[sevyls||afk] ] : lose the away message
<Jucato> !everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about everything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> hey...
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> your script is evil
<gnomefreak> sorry Seveas i didnt mean to ping you
<Seveas> (btw: that person is away, the only way he'll notice is if you kick him)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> Seveas: wrong nick, dotn worry.  it's not a script, it's an alias, although that's a konvi script.   can we get ubuntulog in #ubuntu-meeting to track the developer meeting please?
<fit4lfe> got it now
<fit4lfe> thx guys
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ubuntulog isn't mine
<gnomefreak> ubuntulog is fabb's
<Jucato> fit4lfe: got MP3's working?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: or stick in a replacement, or something?
<charlie5> hulloo ,,, does ktorrent always crash when you try a search ?
<gnomefreak> ubugtu i thought logged
<Seveas> Hobbsee, there's a replacement
<Hobbsee> Seveas: cool.  the logs are accessible where?
<Seveas> not publicly, but I'll put it online
<Martijn81> charlie5: no, shouldn't happen...
<Seveas> (EdgyEft is my logger)
<gnomefreak> found a typo in my book :(
<Hobbsee> Seveas: that'd be cool, thanks :)
* Hobbsee beds.
<Hobbsee> night all
<gnomefreak> night Hobbsee
<Jucato> bye Hobbsee!!
<charlie5> Martijn81: it ahppens for me every time ... any idea's what might cause it ?
<Martijn81> charlie5: not really, i would upgrade to latest version 2.0.2 and if the problem remains bump an bug on the forums
<Jucato> or KTorrent 2.0.1 if you want something from Ubuntu's repos
<charlie5> Martijn81: mmm ... yep ... i only have version 1.2 ... i'll have to d/l & install manually for version 2.0.1 (ie there is no package for it ?)
<Martijn81> charlie5: i think it's in dapper backports
<Jucato> charlie5: 2.0.1 is available in dapper-backports
<Jucato> just enable that repository
<Martijn81> yep :)
<jason__> hi....
<jason__> so i have a strange issue.... my usb usrobotics usr5420g is detected and looks great.  it sees the router, has associated with it, but i cant connect to it.  i have tripl checked the wep key.  any thoughts?
<charlie5> :) ... thanks, guys ... i didn't know about backports ... what are they for, in general ?
<jason__> oh, btw - i am running xgl/compiz - and lovin it *wow*
<Jucato> charlie5: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<Jucato> err.. sorry
<Jucato> wrong link
<Jucato> charlie5: this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jason__> heyyy Jucato.  kumusta ka?
<charlie5> Jucato: thank you :)
<Jucato> jason__: heheh! ok lang ako. (I'm doing fine)
<jason__> Jucato: ever played with ndiswrapper?
<Jucato> nope....
<Jucato> sorry
<jason__> :(
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Use the latest stable version (not the one from the repos) and the recommended driver for your chipset
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: ah ok. thanks!
<jason__> utils ver 1.7  driver version 1.8  <== ndiswrapper -v
<ryanr> I compiled a new kernel and installed it. Everything works fine but it does not recognize the modem. Is there a way to force it to find the modem?
<h3sp4wn> ndiswrapper is getting better and better (especially on 64bit)
<youssef> hi every b
<jason__> h3sp4wn: yes, it is.  but i cant understand why i am not able to connect to the router.... it is very strange!  any ideas?
<charlie5> hmm, i added backports, but ktorrent hasn't shown up in adept with a newer version
<youssef> i w help my ubuntu os could'nt reconise my web cam
<jason__> charlie5: did you try automatix?
* jason__ *loves* automatix
* charlie5 is ignorant of automatix
<charlie5> another package manager ?
<Jucato> charlie5: did you "sudo apt-get update" or Fetch Updates (in Adept)?
<jason__> no - it just installs a *lot* of pretty essential stuff for ubuntu
<Jucato> after you added dapper-backports
<jason__> charlie5:  http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Jucato> jason__: he's trying to install KTorrent from dapper-backports. Automatix won't help
<charlie5> Jucato: yes, i did fetch updates in adept ... it pauses for a sec on the backports entry
<Martijn81> automatrix is no rule for succes;)
<Jucato> charlie5:  could you paste that line, just that line, that you enabled?
<jason__> i thought that ktorrent got installed by automatix....sorry
<Jucato> jason__: KTorrent is installed by default in Kubuntu
<jason__> Jucato: ahhhh, ok... sorry about that
<Jucato> :-D
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Are you using wpa_supplicant
<judibet> Bonjour tout le monde !
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: no. I have no wireless stuff
<driz> bonjour
<charlie5> Jucato: deb      http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/         dapper-backports     main restricted universe multiverse
<charlie5> Jucato: and the same for deb-src
<youssef> j'ai besoin d'aide mon systeme UBUNTU ne voit pas ma camera
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Sorry irssi is autocompleting wrong (I type a small j and it completes to you)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(Jucato/#kubuntu) charlie5: I'll check it out...
(jason__/#kubuntu) h3sp4wn: i know!  its bizarre
(h3sp4wn/#kubuntu) jason__: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes look at that (if you are using wpa)
(judibet/#kubuntu) Je ne sait mme plus utiliser irc :s... lol
(driz/#kubuntu) clicker sur le nom
(Jucato/#kubuntu) what the?!?!?!
(Jucato/#kubuntu) who's in charge of the au.archive.ubuntu.com?!???
<Jucato> charlie5: change the au.archive to just plain archive, for dapper-backports...
<charlie5> lol ... ok, i'll give it a shot
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: would you happen to know who's in charge of checking if the archive mirrors/server are updated?
<jason__> h3sp4wn: am i using wpa?  no, i dont it at least... in kanotix i tell it no to wpa...
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: No idea
<Jucato> ok..thanks!
<h3sp4wn> jason__: Anything other than wpa is completely insecure (even wpa is not that good security)
<charlie5> Jucato: :) ... that's done the trick ... cheers
<Jucato> charlie5: ehehe
<auto> who can help me with wine-doors??
<_lupine> wpa with a key less than ~8 characters (or longer if it's standard dictionar fare) is useless ;)
<jason__> but the point now is that i am unable to connect ....
<charlie5> Jucato: should i feel less than confident about the other 'au' repositories ? maybe i should change them all ?
<jason__> can i disable wpa?
<Jucato> charlie5: nah. dapper-backports was activated only very recently. the people in charge of the au.archives might not be aware of it yet
<xunq> cannot connect to X server how can i fix it
<xunq> help me pleaz
<auto> who can help me with wine-doors??
<charlie5> Jucato: great! thanks for your help
<jason__> brb
<auto> who can help me with wine-doors??
<driz> hey does the bluetooth chat button work for intergrated Bluetooth
<driz> ?
<judibet> Hi !
* Martijn81 doesn't like the new amarok 1.4.2 thing where it doesn't start playing the track automaticly anymore when i load a file in playlist, bad bad ><
<judibet> Is somebody know how to appair a bluetooth device ?
<henkie> jho
<henkie> somebody alive
<Martijn81> lots ;)
<FedAgt> Can someone help me get my wireless working on an acer laptop please?
<naros> Hey, anybody know how to mount digital camera, or mp3 player as normal user ? Because I can't, there is an uknow error.
<lotusleaf> naros: are you using digikam?
<naros> i tried
<lotusleaf> naros: have you asked in #ubuntu? more eyes in there
<naros> No, I will ask... thanks.
<lotusleaf> naros: yw :)
<naros> away
<lotusleaf> naros: you might specify camera type and what you've tried accessing the devices with too
<FedAgt> can anyone please help me get wireless working on my laptop?
<judibet> Yes.
<judibet> I  use Kubuntu in a laptop and in a family computer :).
<FedAgt> judibet: thanks ive installed ndiswrapper and the driver, but when i tried 'modprobe ndiswrapper' i got no wireless connection
<judibet> What's your problem in your wireless connection ?
<Jonty> I was installing lots of packages using Synaptic, they had all downloaded and were installing, when I completely forgot and shut down, which stopped it. Is there a way of resuming?
<judibet> Are your shure your access point is correctly configured ?
<FedAgt> how would i do that?
<CIMMA> hi
<judibet> Hi.
<CIMMA> cmd 'Inreq_ifstate' is invalid
<CIMMA> which deb is missing
<judibet> sudo apt-get uptdate
<FedAgt> judibet: how would i set up my access point?
<judibet> Fist...
<judibet> An RJ-45 cble.
<Aikurn> hi
<CIMMA> ^^ sry no internet
<judibet> Put it in the access point and your computer.
<FedAgt> lol but im trying to do wireless
<yuyu> hi there
<Aikurn> is the dapper-backports repository active?
<yuyu> anyone knows ahy amarok refuses to launch after today's update ?
<judibet> Firstly you ave to configure your Wireless whith a cble !
<judibet> You can't configure Wireless by Wireless !
<FedAgt> i did on my pc
<CIMMA> wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=disable --> an inxreq cmd is invalid
<FedAgt> it wont do it on my laptop tho
<yuyu> anyone expereiencing trouble with amarok today after the update ?
<judibet> It's the same.
<FedAgt> ok
<lotusleaf> trouble meaning?
<judibet> To configure wireless, you have to connect your computer whit the RJ45 in the access point.
<FedAgt> ok ill try that thanks
<judibet> If you have a problem, i'm here ;).
<FedAgt> thanks =)
<judibet> And for the WEP keys, it's in hexadecimal (abcdef ABCDEF 012345) ok ?
<judibet> And for the WEP keys, it's in hexadecimal (abcdef ABCDEF 012345789) ok ?
<yuyu> any amarok users here ?
<judibet> Yes.
<judibet> I use Amarok to.
<lotusleaf> yuyu: what problems have you experienced with the update?
<Jucato> yes
<yuyu> lotusleaf, amarok does not want to launch anymore
<lotusleaf> yuyu: run it from the command line and see what messages it gives, if any
<yuyu> it says: amarok could not find sound -engine plusgins, please retry in a couple of minutes or recompile
<judibet> Ah !
<yuyu> it actually displays a dialog
<judibet> Wait a minut, i search in the Wiki...
<yuyu> nothing is written in the konsole
<Xcalibur> OMG ppl!!!!!!
<Jucato> ??
<lotusleaf> ;_;
<Xcalibur> after staying up ALL night, I found thr problem with my card
<yuyu> judibet, did you update amarok today ?
<lotusleaf> I stay up all night with my cards too, I even gave my sound card its own pillow to sleep on
<Xcalibur> when you load kubuntu, it tries to load it's own driver
<Xcalibur> for your card
<Xcalibur> I had to ovverride it
<yuyu> judibet, i'm trying to figure if i'me the only one with this issue...
<judibet> Yes, I upgrade it, i will eard a sound to look that...
<judibet> Wait...
<judibet> For me it's ok.
<yuyu> ok
<yuyu> hmmm
<judibet> Wait, i'll look in the Wiki again... :s
<yuyu> strange
<Xcalibur> I had to edi "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<judibet> I looking here : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/formats_non-libres
<Jonty> How do you install packages you've downloaded but not installed?
<lotusleaf> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Jonty> any way of doing it to every one?
<lotusleaf> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<yuyu> sudo dpkg -i *deb
<Jonty> "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<Jonty> I'm guessing that means I can't
<Jucato> imbrandon or gnomefreak: would you guys happen to know who's in charge of checking the archive.ubuntu.com mirrors/servers? au.archive.ubuntu.com still has an empty dapper-backports, so people might not be able to get the new packages
<judibet> yuyu ?
<yuyu> judibet, yes?
<judibet> lotusleaf ?
<siddharth> hi
<madman__> Jucato: I was reading the ubuntu book excerpt and came across something about that. the book has a lot of info on the ubuntu pepole
<judibet> Hi.
<judibet> Can you open Amarok ?
<lotusleaf> judibet: what
<yuyu> judibet, no
<siddharth> can anyone tell me how to install sw on kubuntu plzzz
<Jucato> madman__: heheh! I was asking 2 members of that ubuntu people group :-D
<yuyu> Jucato, i'll try to close the kde session and see if it fixes the pb
<Jucato> yuyu: what version of Amarok are you using, btw?
<yuyu> Judibet, i'll try to close the kde session and see if it fixes the pb
<siddharth> so how do u do it?
<judibet> Ok.
<yuyu> Jucato, 1.4.2
<madman__> Jucato: well then, you have it from the maine folks
<yuyu> qt 3.3.6, kde 3.5.2
<judibet> But i think you have to download a package.
<siddharth> can anyone tell me how to install sw on kubuntu plzzz
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i think the backports team or the server maintainer (suggestion take the au. out of the repos and you should be fine) i cant remember where au defaults to
<lotusleaf> siddharth: sw = ?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: thanks! I'm fine. I'm just particularly concerned about the au. users :-D
<mo_> hello
<Jucato> someone was trying to upgrade KTorrent a while ago but wasn't able to, because of that
<gnomefreak> i would (if that important) ask them to remove the au.
<Jucato> yeah, I did. I wonder how many times I would have to tell people that :-D
<mo_> can someone tell me how to integrate usegroups to kontact? i can't find taht option
<Jucato> before, I would recommend people to change gb. to uk.
<Jucato> siddharth: sw = software?
<inteliwasp> what do i need to do to display the other window managers on the login screen?
<ubuntu> hello people
<Jucato> inteliwasp: they are automatically added to the "Session" menu when you install them
<inteliwasp> Jucato:  ...strange, they arn't...
<ubuntu> are there other chat rooms on here?
<xwolf-> type /list and wait till next year
<Jucato> ehehe
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> does it really take that long?
<inteliwasp> sometimes :)
<lotusleaf> ubuntu let me check
<xwolf-> well, it will query for all the available chans in the network
* lotusleaf flips coin
<lotusleaf> yes
<mo_> can someone tell me how to integrate usegroups to kontact? i can't find that option
<Jucato> there are many channelsin Freenode, but mostly open source stuff
<ubuntu> i mean i have a very fast internet conection
<Jucato> s/channelsin/channels in
<yuyu> the pb is not fixed after a reboot
<xwolf-> ubuntu you want to type /list *some*thing* for a more refined search
<yuyu> however, i got a new error message
<yuyu> "kde media manager is not running"
<yuyu> any hints?
<Jucato> yuyu: go to System Settings > KDE Components > Service Manager
<Xcalibur> brb
<Jucato> see if KDED Media Manager is checked
<yuyu> Jucato, is that kdm?
<Jucato> yuyu: no
<yuyu> i have nop kded listed then
<Jucato> System Settings > KDE Components > Service Manager
<bkudria> kpersonalizer starts every time i start kde...how do i make it stop?
<yuyu> Jucato, it is checked
<yuyu> Jucato, and running
<yuyu> should i restart it ?
<Admiral_Chicago> bkudria, did you check ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> bkudria: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8041.0
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nah it's a Kubuntu "bug"
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, oh
<yuyu> Jucato, i should go now. i'll be back later. thanks for the help
<Jucato> yuyu: hm... maybe you could try that
<Jucato> ok... I'm baffled by your problem, though
<yuyu> Jucato, thanks a lot dude, i'll be back anyway ;)
<bkudria> Jucato: thanks!
<ubuntu> how do u edit this software
<Riddell> ** knot 2 candidate CDs are up for testing **
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu, what do you mean "edit"
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to do
<Jucato> ok I can loudly say "yay!" here
<ubuntu> like what it saids on this disk
<Jucato> Thanks Riddell!!! you're the man!
<ravenous> where's the knot download site?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu, yes i know, but is there anything in particular you want to do
<Jucato> you would not be wanting to "edit" EVERYTHING
<ubuntu> not sure what you can do on it can you give me some ideas
<ubuntu> please
<larson9999> i have an ati x200 embedded graphics card and every once in a while the screen goes pure white or maybe vertical stripes and i have to turn off the machine.  i finally found a site that gives what looks like a simple workaround.  however, i don't know what i need to do to implement it.  here is the workaround.  what do i need to do to implement this?:   "Im currently running with the runlevel as for the default installation, but wi
<larson9999> th S10powernowd.early and S20powernowd removed, and the crashes are gone."
<lotusleaf> What I'd like to know is, why the "resolution" area in KDE under the display options has been removed, where in previous versions in 3.5.x you could modify resolution without having to enable the feature by editing a text file... that's just... dumb
<Jucato> lotusleaf: huh?
<lotusleaf> Jucato: in KDE 3.5.3 and 3.5.4 the resolution configuration in display options is gone, unless you edit a text file to enable it
<Admiral_Chicago> well you can change the settings as much as you want
<Jucato> it's still here for me
<Admiral_Chicago> add panels
<ubuntu> the settings such as backgrounds
<Jucato> lotusleaf: it's still here for me. check if kde-guidance is installed
<ubuntu> etc
<ubuntu> i can do
<Admiral_Chicago> use multiple desktops, add a bunch of programs,,, etc
<lotusleaf> Jucato: thx let me check
<Admiral_Chicago> !nun
<lotusleaf> Jucato: that's not it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !NUN
<lotusleaf> Jucato: this was an issue I discovered a fix for on the kubuntu forums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NUN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> dang, oh well
<lotusleaf> Jucato: maybe it's only happening to certain people
<ubuntu> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> lotusleaf: I still have the resolution settings in System Settings > Display
<ubuntu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<lotusleaf> Jucato: ah so that's where it is, thanks.. right clicking on desktop and display doesn't show it but the way you suggested does! :)
<Jucato> lotusleaf: err...
<ubuntu> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
* lotusleaf bows and removes a flashy top hat while waving cane at Jucato
<Jucato> ehehe
<ubuntu> !knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotusleaf> Jucato: so it's missing from one menu but there in another! la la la!
<lotusleaf> ;)
<Jucato> I don't know what led them to that decision. but it make Kubuntu less XP-like and more Ubuntu-like
<lotusleaf> ubuntu try /msg ubotu !whatever
<lotusleaf> Jucato: hey at least it's there somewhere! :)
<ubuntu> how about
<ubuntu> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<lotusleaf> Jucato: I usually use kcontrol not the settings area
<Jucato> nixternal: will there be Live CD's for Knot 2? The links Riddel gave are for Alternate Install CD's. I can knot find yet a Live CD link...
<lotusleaf> ubuntu then I'll ignore ;)
<ubuntu> u do that
<jdong> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060831/edgy-desktop-i386.iso
<Jucato> lotusleaf: KControl > Peripherals > Display
<nixternal> as soon as the knot is released there will be links yes
<Jucato> jdong: thanks!
<lotusleaf> Jucato: wow it's there too.. :)
<driz> how do i install a tar.gz file>
<Jucato> nixternal: <Riddell> ** knot 2 candidate CDs are up for testing ** (in here, too) :-D
<ravenous> kcontrol is your friend ;)
<lotusleaf> Jucato: for the resolution thing I never thought to look, I only used desktop right click display config ;) ha ha
<Jucato> ehehehe
<ravenous> where is the knot 2 link then?
<ravenous> is that what jdong just posted?
<Jucato> oh krap! Riddel did post a link to the live CD... I need my glasses. thanks jdong!!!
<Martijn81> stupid attitude...
<ravenous> nice
<jdong> Jucato: lol :)
<lotusleaf> driz tar zxvf whatever.tar.gz -> cd whateverthenameofthefilewaswithoutthetargzthough -> ./configure -> make -> sudo make install
<lotusleaf> driz: also read the readme and install files before issuing the ./configure for information
<Jucato> jdong: what's the preferred download method? (to help the server) direct or torrent?
<Admiral_Chicago> torrent
<jdong> Jucato: I'm not sure if there's any seeds yet
<Jucato> ok, I'm going direct then.
<jdong> Jucato: this is knot a real knot 2 cd.... just a candidate
<Jucato> pardon the extreme bandwidth usage
<jdong> I'm downloading direct for now
<Jucato> jdong: yeah. I just can't wait for the real one. lol
<jdong> :)
<jdong> I'll seed the real one
<Jucato> sorry, I meant can knot wait
<jdong> :)
<driz> lotusleaf: can you a bit more clear?
* Admiral_Chicago falls out his chair
<ravenous> is the real one coming out today still or no? obviously not if this is just a RC?
<jdong> ravenous: the real one is coming out today
<lotusleaf> driz: have you been to Ubuntu's help area? isn't it something like help.ubuntu.com ?
<Admiral_Chicago> RCs are pretty good
<Jucato> probably a few hours from now
<lotusleaf> driz: there are a lot of helpful walkthroughs on using TAR on the web
<ravenous> okay well ill wait for the real deal then ;)
<driz> oh ok
<Jucato> but it would knot matter, I'll just dist-upgrde...
<driz> thanks i'll look them up
<lotusleaf> driz: they can help you much faster and in more detail than I can ;)
<driz> yup... thanks
<Jucato> driz: in K Menu > Help > Kubuntu Desktop Guide, there's a section there about how to install things, I think
<driz> ok
<lotusleaf> driz yw
<driz> yw?
<driz> oh ok
<driz> go it
<Jucato> driz: but it will link you to this site after all: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Jucato> whoa! fast download speeds
<Admiral_Chicago> man /nick people
<Jucato> ??
<Admiral_Chicago> * ubuntu (n=ubuntu@F9094.f.strato-dslnet.de) has joined #kubuntu
<KaiHanari> Admiral_Chicago, no need. they just need to learn to use that connection box that pops up when they open xchat
<Jucato> if they're using XChat..
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i know
<nino> hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> but still i figured it ou
<Admiral_Chicago> and i never used IRC before using ubuntu
<Jonty> Right, my sound isn't working. Any pointers on where to start in finding out why?
<lotusleaf> Jonty: tell us more about your sound card
<Jonty> right
<Jucato> or about what "sound isn't working" means?
<Jonty> it can't find a mixer
<Jonty> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<justus> hello everybody
<Jucato> Jonty: you have absolutely no sound?
<Jonty> And xine can't load any audio drivers. I have ALSA installed
<Jonty> It cannot find a mixer
<lotusleaf> ah, I hate onboard sound
<Jucato> KMix doesn't work?
<Jonty> no
<Jonty> Well
<Jucato> hmmm
<Jonty> "Mixer cannot be found"
<lotusleaf> Jonty: have you checked kmix to make sure ac97 is unmuted
<Jonty> "Mixer cannot be found"
<Jonty> There's nothing there
<lotusleaf> is kmix installed?
<Jonty> YES
<Jonty> I'm running it now
<lotusleaf> odd, you could try asking in #ubuntu if you don't receive a definite answer here, and/or try posting on the forums
<justus> hello
<Jucato> or try asking crimsun if he's around... I heard he's the resident audio expert
<lotusleaf> it should be something easy to fix
<justus> anybody wanna chat with me?
<Jonty> I was just wondering if there's any config file or application?
<Jucato> justus: err...??
<h3sp4wn> sudo alsamixer (move all the volume sliders up)
<lotusleaf> Jonty: run a search on ubuntuforums.org about ac97
<lotusleaf> yeah sometimes configuring alsamixer works too
<lotusleaf> also alsamixergui is nice
<Jonty> It's worked on FC4 and SUSE 10.0 and 1 out of the box, it's really odd
<lotusleaf> Jonty: different distros have different experiences
<Jonty> indeed
<lotusleaf> Jonty: I've had issues with fedora and suse distros which I haven't on ubuntu
<Jonty> I have too
<Jonty> I've used linux for over a year, I'm aware of such intricacies
<lotusleaf> Jonty: but onboard sound issue should be easy enough to resolve, I'm sure #ubuntu or the forums has an answer
<Jonty> yeah
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Jonty> and I though ac97 was fairly standard?
<Jonty> hehe
<Jonty> /nick, mon ami
<lotusleaf> Jonty: even on Windows, onboard sound is crap compared to a sound card
<Jonty> I'll investigate
<Jucato> I'm also using ac97..
<Jucato> but mine is VIA
<Jucato> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Jonty> What's odd, though, is that it's not I can't hear anything, but that there's no /dev/mixer or /dev/dsp
<Jucato> hm.. I have those 2...
<vikke> hello, im having some problems mounting iso files, I get something like "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0" if someone see the prob
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hawkwind> vikke: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /full/path/to/foo.iso /mnt/some/mount/point/you/created
<Jucato> yay! Hawkwind to the rescue!!
<vikke> hawkwind: thats the exact command ive trid over and over but it doesent seem to work
<Hawkwind> vikke: Where is the .iso file located that you are trying to mount ?  Is it on your harddrive ?
<Frederick> folks anyone here uses mingw for crosscompilation?
<justus> can somebody help me?
<Hawkwind> justus: Ummm, with ?
<vikke> hawkwind: the .iso is located in the home folder, im trying to mount it to a folder i created called "/mnt/iso
<Hawkwind> vikke: Have you tried using sudo ?
<Jucato> sudo mount?
<Jucato> rawr! you beat me to it...
<Hawkwind> vikke: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/user/file /mnt/iso
<vikke> hawkwind: yes ofcourse, otherwise it tells me, i can paste the error msg if you want (its not too long)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's what happens since I type over 100 words per minute :P
<josh__> hey, what do I use to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I tried using Kate, but it woln't let me save?
<Jucato> lol
<Xcalibur> ok
<Jucato> vikke: use pastebin
<Hawkwind> Jucato: kdesu kate
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> Ermm
<vikke> oki
<Jucato> lol
<Xcalibur> what prog I use
<Xcalibur> ?
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: kdesu kate /file
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that's what you get for typing 100 words per minute
<justus> Hawkwind, i said, i am looking 4 a gurlfriend, i don't have any
<Jucato> justus: this isn't the place for that
<Hawkwind> Jucato: He changed his nick :P
<Xcalibur> what?
<Jucato> <Hawkwind> Jucato: kdesu kate <--- no, this one
<justus> huh.....uh
<Jucato> ah ok.. I get it
<vikke> Hawkwind: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22164
<justus> why do u think so, jucato?
<Xcalibur> i can't get kate to let me save it
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yeah. I typed J(hit the tab key) but he had changed his nick.  My nick completion goes by last spoke in the channel not in any kind of alphabetical order
<Xcalibur> what i do?
<Jucato> the topic says: *** The channel topic is "Kubuntu Support Channel
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: I told you
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: kdesu kate /file
<Xcalibur> in konsole?
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: kdesu allows you to edit the file as root/super user
<Jucato> in Konsole or in Alt+F2
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Well of course
<Jucato> or, you can right-click n the file and choose Actions > Edit as Root
<Xcalibur> ok
<Jucato> speaking of service menus...
<xwolf-> which will open kwrite.
<Hawkwind> vikke: Where is it getting /dev/loop0 from ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: would you have any idea why the Kubuntu Package Menu uses xchat instead of konsole? making kubuntu-desktop dependent on xchat?
<Jucato> xwolf-: you can set it to launch Kate instead
<Hawkwind> vikke: Are you 100% sure it's an .iso file and not labeled as one
<xwolf-> Jucato ...in default :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh no idea on that one.  Gotta remember, I don't use KDE at all
<Jucato> err....
<Jucato> what do you use again?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: E17
<Jucato> ah yeah...
<Jucato> sorry about that...
<springman> how do i install ati drivers for this os
<Jucato> what's E17's file manager, btw?
<driz> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<springman> thanks
<Jucato> driz: is "build-essential" installed?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No problem.  I do know quite a bit about KDE though.  I do make rpms of it for Mandriva and use it in other tty's to get somewhat familiar with it
<driz> jucato: what is that?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: E17 doesn't really have one.  It's got entropy and efm but they are still very beta
<Jucato> it's what you need to compile things
<Hawkwind> driz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> Hawkwind: which is why I didn't try to install E17 yet. but E17 on Elive made me drool
<ravenous> i use konq under e17 myself
<vikke> Hawkwind: well yes, i have used it in another os, and it has a .iso file ending
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I use konqueror though as my file manager since you can use any app in any wm and it works all the same
<Hawkwind> vikke: Have you tried with the -o loop part of the command ?  I'm sure that will fail too though
<Jucato> Hawkwind: which leads me back to my question... Kubuntu Package Menu service menu :-D
<jdong> Jucato: that sounds really wrong :)
<Jucato> which one jdong?
<Jucato> :-D
<jdong> "package service menu" :D
<Jucato> lol...
<vikke> Hawkwind: i type the following, sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/full_iso_path/file.iso /mnt/iso
<Jucato> Kubuntu Package Menu servicemenu....
<Hawkwind> vikke: Leave out the -o loop   part of that command
<Jucato> still sounds wrong...
<vikke> Hawkwind: it just tells me its not a block device, and that i should try -o loop
<Jucato> jdong: but would you know the answer to my original question? :)
<jdong> Jucato: what's the question
<Hawkwind> vikke: Strange.  I really don't know then.  Sounds to me like it might not be an actual valid ISO image
<Jucato> would you have any idea why the Kubuntu Package Menu uses xterm instead of konsole? making kubuntu-desktop dependent on xterm?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ohhh, you said xchat above
<Jucato> oh yeah.. sorry about that Hawkwind
<Jucato> it's almost 1:30 am here...
<gamxx> how to add fvwm to kdm?
<vikke> Hawkwind, yes indeed, its getting quite irritating cus a few ppl have faild to help too, ill try with another .iso file, thanks for help
<Hawkwind> vikke: IIRC you can type this:  file file.iso  and it will tell you what actual file type it is
<Jucato> "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude install fvwm" or do it all in Adept
<dan_> can someone help me with k3b
<Jucato> hmm... I wonder what "file Hawkwind" will spit out...
<gamxx> Jucato: thx...
<dan_> i'm trying to make an audio cd using mp3's but it says its an unsupported fiel format
<jdong> Jucato: I don't know :-/
<jason_> Anybody know of a work around for the iRiver H10?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: LOL you don't want to know.  Probably give you a 'syntax error' :P
<driz>  error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<driz> i dont know whats going on
<driz> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Hawkwind> driz: sudo apt-get install libxorg-dev or xorg-dev
<Jucato> dan_: try installing " libk3b2-mp3"
<ravenous> dan_; need to add the mp3 lib, 'sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3'
<dan_> ok cool thanx
<Jucato> jdong: oh ok, thanks anyway. It's just one of those "unnecessary" dependencies. In Dapper, Kopete is dependent on XMMS. thanks again
<dan_> awesome i'll try it now
<dan_> thank you
* Jucato can knot wait for download to finish... 4 hours to go...
<jdong> Jucato: kopete is not dependent on xmms :-/
<jdong> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/kopete
<Jucato> jdong: er...
<Jucato> hold on...
<jdong> I've got kopete on all my kubuntu boxes and no xmms
<driz> another question how do i connect to this computer from work using a windows computer
<driz> ?
<jdong> driz: what do you want to do? remote desktop? get files off it? etc
<xwolf-> ssh?
<Hawkwind> driz: Putty for Windows
<Jucato> jdong: I'm doing an apt-cache for a while...
<driz> I have putty installed on it already tried to get it to work bu nothing
<jason_> iRiver H10 USB I can not make my system see it
<jdong> Jucato: you might be right
<jdong> though I think that was introduced in kubuntu.org repos
<Jucato> I know someone asked Riddel about it and he said that Kopete was...
<Jucato> Hopefully it's not the case in Edgy...
<Hawkwind> driz: sudo apt-get install ssh  on your Kubuntu box
<phreakys_> hi
<Jucato> which is another reason forme to test it. yay!
<Hawkwind> driz: Then you can use Putty to connect to your Kubuntu box from work
<phreakys_> i just installed wings3d from repos, but the version seems pretty messed up
<driz> oh ok no wonder thanks
<jdong> Jucato: it's not in edgy :-/ just kubuntu.org I guess
<Jucato> aaah
<xwolf-> how different is edgy from dapper right now? (speaking of eye-candy features and alike)
<Jucato> silly silly kubuntu.org *snickers*
<driz> all i have to do is install it Hawkwind or I have to configure something on this computer also
<Hawkwind> driz: Just install it and it should start it by default.  To verify, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<adz21c> anyone know how to change what /dev/dsp is? I have a webcam (with mic) and sblive. It appears /dev/dsp is my webcams mic or something because anytime something is set to that for sound it doesn't work. However soon as i change it to /dev/dsp2 it work (e.g. TeamSpeak .... also my OSS test in cedega fails unless i call "aoss cedega"). How ould I change my sblive to be /dev/dsp (i.e. the default some apps seem to use)?
<Bud_Spencer_> make a symlink?
<adz21c>  /dev/dsp is taken by my webcam
<adz21c> that would mean overwriting would i would think would not be good?
<adz21c> which*
<trappist> adz21c: dsp is your soundcard
<Bud_Spencer_> mh...
<Bud_Spencer_> your right.
<adz21c> dsp appears to be my webcams mic
<trappist> as in digital sound processor
<adz21c> dsp seems to me my sound card
<adz21c> dsp2*
<Bud_Spencer_> In which configuration does it work, how you want it to.
<Bud_Spencer_> ?
<Bud_Spencer_> mom
<Bud_Spencer_> which soundsystem are you using?
<h3sp4wn> dsp = digital signal processor (doesn't habe to be for sound)
<adz21c> well basically my OSS test on cedega fails and teamspeak doesn't work. I found deleting asound.state and rebooting solves it ... till i reboot again ... don't know why. Then also i went into teamspeak and set /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp2 and all was well ... but i don't wanna do that for everything
<Bud_Spencer_> i dont know.
<adz21c> so i want to just switch dsp and dsp2 (which i am guessing is what probably happens when I reboot after deleteing asound.state)
<driz> huuuu Hawkwind: when i try that sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start it says [failed] 
<Hawkwind> driz: Did you install ssh ?
<driz> yyup
<Hawkwind> driz: Ahh, because it's already running then
<Hawkwind> driz: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<Hawkwind> driz: Then do: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<driz> oh ya cool Thanks a WHOLE lot man the xorg is working now ssh installed... gotta love linux community
<driz> thanks and later
<xwolf-> Hawkwind, what port does the ssh server listen?
<adz21c> does anyong know if asound.state is generated at each boot? as I have found its content is as follows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22168. appears dsp is state.U0x46d0x8b2, dsp1 stat.UART (which is empty ... which I guess is why I don't have a dsp1 in /dev) and state.Live is dsp2 ... so I was thinking switching state.live and state.U0x46d0x8b2 see if that does it ... sound reasonable? Of course if its generated on boot it would over
<Hawkwind> xwolf-: 22
<xwolf-> ok
<Hawkwind> !port ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port ssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, guess this bot doesn't have the ports module
<trappist> it's 22 by default
<trappist> grep ssh /etc/services
<Hawkwind> trappist: Yeah I mentioned that.  I was hoping the bot would have the ports module to find ports easier :)
<trappist> Hawkwind: poke Seveas :)
<Hawkwind> My bots have it and it makes those not so common ports easier to figure out
<josh__> ok
<xwolf-> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Xcalibur> how do i make it so I can edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist again?
<ravenous> hm
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: We told you, kdesu kate /file
<Xcalibur> i know, but i forgot :-P
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Start taking notes :)
<Xcalibur> lol
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Or log the channel and grep them
<Xcalibur> lol
<ravenous> ..
<Hawkwind> What was funny about that ?
<Xcalibur> nuthing, except that i have so many probs with linux :-$
<Xcalibur> lol
<ravenous> it all comes with time
<Xcalibur> omg
<Xcalibur> somone show me how to use patebin
<Xcalibur> paste*
<Xcalibur> I got something to tell ya
<Xcalibur> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Xcalibur> go here - -http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22169
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Is your e17 repo going to be updated to provide source soon i.e deb-src currently it seems its a binary only repo
<xwolf-> this enlightenment thing is kinda preety, actually..
<xwolf-> pretty*
<lotusleaf> "Our current schedule for releasing the final version of Flash Player 9 for Linux is early 2007." gotta love closed source time lines
<Xcalibur> somone going to read my pastebin?
<phreakys_> hi
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Hopefully soon enough yes.
<adz21c> well that didn't work
<Xcalibur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22169
<phreakys_> i just dled filezilla and unpacked everything in my userdir. where am i supposed to copy the files normally speaking?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hi :)
<abattoir> Hawkwind: could you pls. give Xcalibur the link for the X error messages?
<Xcalibur> sorry, if my newb ness is stinking up this channel
<lotusleaf> phreakys_: filezilla.. doesn't that just have a binary you can run/
<phreakys_> yea
<lotusleaf> phreakys_: then it's up to you where you want to copy it, if it all
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<phreakys_> but all programs seem to be in a specific directory in linux
<abattoir> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=94a045f7057cbba9b48514dbf396d626&topic=581;prev_next=next
<phreakys_> isnt there a standard way of doing those things?
<Hawkwind> Anyone know the command to to open konsole with more than one tab ?  I thought it was konsole --tab but it seems it's not
<cobras> hi,i tried to do an update and i get "
<cobras> Errhttp://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<cobras>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<cobras> Errhttp://www.beerorkid.com dapper Release.gpg
<cobras>   Could not connect to www.beerorkid.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<cobras> Errhttp://gr.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<cobras>   Cannot initiate the connection to gr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:648:2000:de::211).
<cobras> sorry for the flood
<ninHer> Hawkwind: are you using Kde or Gnome ?
<ninHer> XD
<fdoving> cobras: please don't paste into the channel use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<fdoving> cobras: disable ipv6.
<fdoving> if you don't want to use it...
<Hawkwind> ninHer: Heh I got it worked out actually
<ninHer> cheers !!
<intelikey> startx error    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d22170    thoughts ?
<intelikey> also notable; trying to run X nosuid     that does pertain.
<intelikey> nobody good at trubble shooting x  ehh...
* intelikey will ask later when it's not so busy in there 
<jdong> intelikey: I'll probably lose interest pretty fast, but what's your x problem?
<jdong> nvm, saw your pastebin
<jdong> that's really whacked out
<SeanTater> intelikey: there was recently a break in that package, have you done sudo apt-get upgrade
<jdong> SeanTater: it does not look like that's the issue
<jdong> the breakage looks different than that
<milian_> is something logged when my system creates a hard freeze and theres nothing to do except pushing the reset button? If so - in which file should I look?
<jdong> intelikey: did your X ever work?
<intelikey> SeanTater it runs fine for root.
<SeanTater> milian_: I think so
<SeanTater> milian_: it;s in /var/log
<intelikey> jdong it still works fine for root.
<SeanTater> milian_: try dmesg
<jdong> intelikey:
<jdong> ls -alh /usr/bin/X
<jdong> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 18K 2006-07-27 20:55 /usr/bin/X
<jdong> intelikey: check your ls -alh /usr/bin/X output
<milian_> and it's somewhat suspicous that my /var/log/faillog looks like it's binary... a cat gives me `tty1 ` and in nano i see a lot of @ in a line...
<milian_> ok, i'll do that - thanks SeanTater
<SeanTater> milian_: try zless
<intelikey> jdong it's not suid.  the whole system is nosuid
<SeanTater> milian_: it could be gzipped
<jdong> intelikey: that's why then
<jdong> intelikey: X needs to be suid root
<intelikey> it can't be on this system.
<jdong> intelikey: why not? what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> the whole system is mounted nosuid
<SeanTater> intelikey: not even sudo or su ?
<jdong> X needs root access to interface with the graphics system, end of story...
<ravenous> no root, no x
<intelikey> SeanTater correct.
<jdong> intelikey: why is the whole system mounted with nosuid??
<milian_> nope, zless gives me a lot of @^ ...
<SeanTater> intelikey: If you want security, I imagine that's not the way
<milian_> (thats the same as nano)
<SeanTater> milian_: then your system could have been in trouble even before it crashed
<jdong> milian_: most likely one of your freezes/resets corrupted faillog
<SeanTater> milian_: buffer overflow might do something similar to that
<fdoving> milian_: /var/log/faillog should be binary. use 'faillog' to read it.
<milian_> yeah, it's not the first time I get those freeze crashes. think it's my system that doesnt like amarok (but I like it and cant do without it) :/
<milian_> har, thanks fdoving :)
<intelikey> well no body has told me how to get this to work.   i already knew that the assumed answer is "it can't"    but it will.    thanks for the thoughts guys.
<ravenous> not assumed, you dont run x without root
<jdong> intelikey: the only solution is to have root (i.e. gdm/xdm/kdm) launch your X sessions for your users
<SeanTater> intelikey: try something less drastic
<jdong> intelikey: root is required for X to start, either in the form of root or suid root
<intelikey> no that's not the only solution....
<milian_> hmm, but the last error shown in faillog doesnt fit to the time my pc crashed the last time
<intelikey> it's the easy one
<jdong> intelikey: oh?
<jdong> umm
<jdong> that is the only solution
<SeanTater> intelikey: you might want to remove setuid from processes one by one, and then fix problesm when they arise
<ravenous> well thats news to the whole channel then
<SeanTater> intelikey: not processes, executables, sorry
<jdong> well sure, I guess you can hack the kernel to give regular users more access to the PCI subsystem
<jdong> that's the not easy solution :P
<fyyrest0rm> Hi guys. Another question/problem/whatver. Last night vid card fan crapped out on me. Bought a new card today (same model but co-branded).. installed it, now can't do my screen res higher than 1024x768? Card is capable of more than than. What am I missing?
<milian_> is there a way to convert the timestamps in dmesg (those are timestamps - or?) to something human readable?
<intelikey> jdong ok, now that's a thought.  :)
<jdong> intelikey: umm, that's less secure than letting startx be setuid root :)
<jdong> milian_: those are seconds since bootup
<jdong> milian_: not timestamps
<jdong> milian_: they added them in dapper's kernel to make bootup hangs easier to spot
<SeanTater> fyyrest0rm: I think this will help, but it's not especially easy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soulrider> hi everyone
<SeanTater> fyyrest0rm: it fix the same problem in mine
<SeanTater> soulrider: hello
<milian_> so could you tell me how I should interpret something like that: `17179660.172000`
<fyyrest0rm> SeanTater: Why not easy? I've not done that before..what does it do?
<SeanTater> fyyrest0rm: it asks you a bunch of questions about your video card, some of which I know very little about
<fyyrest0rm> SeanTater: ahh..I'll give it a shot then. Thanks
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SeanTater> I want to change the web page konqueror opens up to, how might I do that?
<SeanTater> It's doesn't actually open up the "home url", whcih makes little sense
<fdoving> SeanTater: go to the URL you want, and use settings -> save view profile
<Xcalibur> I think i'm just gonna give up, I followed the tut that hawkind gave me, but still no luck
<jdong> SeanTater: using -phigh will have dpkg-reconfigure ask fewer questions :)
<SeanTater> fdoving: ah, okay!
<fdoving> Xcalibur: one last shot. what is your problem?
<SeanTater> jdong: that guy already left
<SeanTater> jdong: but I will file that for future referense
<SeanTater> jdong: /reference/
<Xcalibur> my wirelessg adapter for my laptop keeps disbabling when I enable it
<Xcalibur> i have the drivers installed with ndiswrapper
<fdoving> Xcalibur: what's its name and number?
<fdoving> Xcalibur: ndiswrapper sucks. just as a sidenote.
<Xcalibur> well, whats an alternative to ndiswrapper
<Xcalibur> and
<SeanTater> !wifi
<fdoving> depends on your card.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xcalibur> its the linksis wireless-g
<ravenous> ndiswrapper works fine for me, dont know where the 'sucks' comes from
<fdoving> ndiswrapper isn't that bad, i've just never got it to work reliably.
<Xcalibur> wpc54gv3
<Xcalibur> thats the model
<ravenous> its harder for me to get the kernel support working for me than ndiswrapper heh
<Xcalibur> then what can I use
<Xcalibur> besides ndiswrapper?
<ravenous> if its not supported in the kernel i dont know what choice you really have other than ndiswrapper
<Xcalibur> fdoving?
<fdoving> Xcalibur: hang on.. i'm googling for you.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> thanx
<Ash-Fox> Is there some way I can tell apt-build some build flags for a appliation (in my case it's firefox, and I want to build the QT version, in this case it's passing --enable-default-toolkit=QT to the configure script)
<fdoving> Xcalibur: did you follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<Xcalibur> h/o
<fdoving> Xcalibur: i can see that others with the same card have it working.
<Xcalibur> I followed it, but i guess not all the way
<fdoving> Xcalibur: try to follow it all the way.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> ill be back with the results
<ravenous> ive heard rumors 3.5.4 is unstable, anyone running it?
<ravenous> laptop?
<ravenous> er
<Hawkwind> Nope.  I reverted back to 3.5.3 due to too many problems with K apps running outside of KDE that work fine in 3.5.3
<ravenous> hm
<jdong> ssh -C jdong-laptop "cat /home/jdong/junk/edgy*.iso" | cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc driveropts=burnfree -
<jdong> hehehe
<jdong> somehow I don't think that was wise :)
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: get the source with 'apt-get source packagename' edit debian/rules for the package. 'dch -i' to increment the version number of the package. then from within the unpacked-source-directory run: 'debuild -us -uc'  to build the package.
<jdong> but it sure saves me 700MB of space
<fdoving> ravenous: 3.5.4 on dapper makes some problems. don't know if it is fixed yet. but i don't recommend upgrading unless backing up ~/.kde
<fdoving> 3.5.4 is stable in edgy though.
<jdong> my experiences match fdoving
<jdong> 3.5.4 in dapper won't break anything, but has some glitches
<ravenous> excellent, just what i needed to know, ill hold off for now
<jdong> i.e. kwallet being permanently hidden, some antialiasing strangeness
<Xcalibur> g2g reboot, hope this works
<Xcalibur> brb
<ravenous> thats what ubuntu needs is better touchpad support .. theres a couple QT apps that work well if you have a synaptics touchpad, (ksynaptics, qsynaptics), but if its an alps afaik there is no gui program to change any of that, its diving into xorg.conf
<ravenous> i beat my head on the wall with my alps ;/
<fdoving> ravenous: did you try 'tpconfig' i haven't tried it, but it exists.
<ravenous> fdoving: ill take a look
<fdoving> just found it using 'apt-cache search alps' don't know if it is usable to you.
<ubuntu> Hi!
<ravenous> worth a try i hadnt ever seen the app mentioned on the forums for some reason
<ubuntu> Wanna talk
<Xcalibur> well, I have good news, and bad news
<Xcalibur> bad news is, my card still aint workin'
<fdoving> and the good news?
<Xcalibur> good news is, i just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to geico
<Xcalibur> lol
<fdoving> heh :)
<Xcalibur> but, you heard that other ppl had the same card as me, and they have it working?
<fdoving> Xcalibur: second comment: http://techrepublic.com.com/5254-6257-0.html?forumID=99&threadID=173893&messageID=1972703&id=1383826
<Xcalibur> did ya?
<Xcalibur> wow
<Xcalibur> he does have it
<Xcalibur> but I followed the tut, I have the lates ndiswrapper
<Xcalibur> latest*
<Xcalibur> correct drivers too
<atomic> alguem fala portuges
<abattoir> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<atomic> ok
<abattoir> atomic: ^^^
<fdoving> Xcalibur: could you post the output of 'lspci -v' to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> wait a sec
<Xcalibur> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/780848
<Xcalibur> thers the response
<jdong> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jdong> umm, again, is "Por favor _use_" really portugese?
<stewart> sorry but i have a nood question please
<stewart> hahaha noob
<stewart> ?
<abattoir> stewart: sure, ask...
<stewart> with adept update i always get the break (install)
<stewart> i have looked around and edited the sources.list
<stewart> but  no love
<Redrose> I installed ubuntu, but i want to get rid of gnome and install KDE how do i do that?
<LoneWolf071> I installed ubuntu, but i want to get rid of gnome and install KDE how do i do that?
<abattoir> stewart: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<stewart> sure 1 sec
<abattoir> LoneWolf071: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' would get you kubuntu
<abattoir> and i'm guessing 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' would remove the gnome desktop
<ravenous> getting rid of gnome once kde is there is another thing altogether ;/
<stewart> pastebin?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Xcalibur> brb
<abattoir> sorry
<stewart> can i pm u abattoir
<abattoir> sure, but if you ask here, more people might be able to help(if i cant)
<stewart> k 1 sec
<abattoir> but you can definitely pm me if you want
<stewart> is this it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22177
<GeneralZod> LoneWolf071:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<stewart> yeah ?
<stewart> ?
<stewart> sorry if im been a pain
<abattoir> stewart: sorry...
<ravenous> april when?
<abattoir> no, you arent being a pain...
<stewart> thanks
<abattoir> this channel is intended for helping people like you
<abattoir> stewart: ok, looks good, try 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal
<stewart> done
<abattoir> stewart: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<abattoir> stewart: this makes sure you have all the latest packages installed
<stewart> abbatoir - k doing the install now.........
<stewart> abattoir- where are you from (while i wait) i am australian but in holland at the moment
<abattoir> stewart: i'm in singapore atm
<stewart> abattoir: just been there, is it still hot
<abattoir> stewart: yes, kinda :)
<fdoving> Xcalibur: you can use the bcm43xx driver.
<fdoving> Xcalibur: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ravenous> good luck with that lol
<ravenous> thats the same one i was complaining about earlier
<fdoving> I use that driver now. works perfectly.
<fdoving> with wpa and all.
<fdoving> works with network-manager too.
<ravenous> could never get it working, switched to ndiswrapper, works with network-manager fine as well
<stewart> all: i have to mention this, i was just using SUSE and my athereos 5005G drivers had heaps of issues, now i switched it all works great in kubuntu
<nlindblad> evening
<stewart> i didnt have to do any setups
<abattoir> stewart: cool :)
<ravenous> well thats good to hear
<jdong> stewart: we try to make things work great out of the box :)
<ravenous> atheros should have good support in any linux heh, too bad for suse
<nlindblad> stewart: SuSE lacks some driver capabilities in 10.1
<jdong> any linux driver that we can legally include, we include
<nlindblad> stewart: they chose not to include certain drivers for WLAN-cards
<stewart> yep its awsome thanks guys
<ravenous> i dont think i can even buy absinthe hear
<stewart> yepo kubuntu kicks suse
<ravenous> gah
<stewart> ;)
<ravenous> im having a heck of a time getting used to this irc client and which channel im in, sorry ;p
<stewart> hi am i still connected
<abattoir> stewart: yes, you are
<stewart> im having a heck of a time with my wireless
<stewart> its very week here
<stewart> lol
<stewart> weak
<stewart> abattoir:  i am having issues now
<abattoir> stewart: what's the problem?
<stewart> i have just re-run the apt-get update
<now3d> Hello, I just upgraded using J. Riddel's KDE 3.54 repository on dapper, unfortunately now my fonts are no longer anti-aliased in the whole of KDE... any ideas?
<stewart> and it says
<stewart> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stewart> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stewart> not having a good time of it lol
<abattoir> now3d: tried changing it in kcontrol?
<abattoir> stewart: do 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<ravenous> stewart: you've got adept or something else running using dpkg
<gnomefreak> stewart: sounds like you have synaptic open while tryignt o run apt in terminal
<gnomefreak> or adept :(
<abattoir> stewart: its probably because your previous apt-get instance wasnt closed...(or you opened adept_
<abattoir> )
<now3d> abattoir: Hmm, i didnt change anything when i ran the apt-get  dist-upgrade..  where hsould I look in kcontrol pls?
<stewart> yep all worked ill let u know when i have finished the download
<abattoir> now3d: was just an idea... its under Appearance->Fonts
<Tenebrys> Hi.  Mind if I ask for help on some soundcard issues I'm having?
<Tenebrys> ...oh wait... got it fixed.
<now3d> abattoir: OK.. thanks. I'ts turned on there.. all my fonts are now set to DejaVu Sans... is that a sensible default?
<abattoir> now3d: yes, afaik that's the font which ships default w/ dapper too
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to find the configurator that, well, configures the sleep and power-down capabilities of my computer.  I see something in System Settings -> Display -> Power Saving, but that's it.
<now3d> abattoir: it only broke after i rebooted... i figured i should do that after the dist-upgrade
<abattoir> now3d: have you tried fiddling around w/ the settings there?
<abattoir> Ertain: isnt there a 'Power Management' option...
<now3d> abbattoir: Not much.. i'll turn things on and off and see if there is a difference./. are you all using 3.54 too?
<stewart> abattoir: yep all done
<abattoir> now3d: yes, i am
<abattoir> stewart: ok, now open up adept, and see if you still get those messages
<now3d> abattoir: did your anti-aliasing stop working when you upgraded?
<now3d> abattoir: or do you know if anyone elses broke?
<ravenous> lots of ppl's antialiasing broke
<ravenous> many ppl here have had to downgrade to 3.5.3
<Ertain> abattoir: I don't see a "Power management" option.  For some strange reason, I have a "Laptop & Power" option.
<abattoir> now3d: i think i have heard some cases about that...
<abattoir> Ertain: could you try that?
<Ertain> I have; it isn't what I need.
<now3d> abattoir: ah.. is there an FAQ or something? I couldnt spot anything on google..?
<stewart> abattoir: adept looked like ikt was opening but i see nothing on the screen
<stewart> abattoir: i have had this a few times
<now3d> abattoir: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kcontrol/?rev=551202&view=rev this is the only change i could spot
<abattoir> now3d: on problems about upgrading to 3.5.4? I'm not sure an official one exists, apart from the README.. maybe something at the forums?
<ravenous> if your upgrade/update is still running you cant run adept
<stewart> nope i dont think anything is running
<stewart> the icon will bounce for 20sec then nothing
<ravenous> run it from terminal and see if you get an error
<ravenous> kdesu adept
<abattoir> stewart: could you try restarting(or restarting X atleast) ?
<now3d> abattoir: seems it is bust on FC5 too.... http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131899
<_lupine> adept dies remarkably easily when you have dodgy repos in yours sources.list
<_lupine> I managed to kill mine repeatedly while trying to set up a repository ;)
<abattoir> now3d: aah, you meant 'non-KDE(qt)' apps?
* abattoir rarely uses any of those, and hence might not have noticed
<now3d> abattoir: well.. for me it is every app, even Konversation
<stewart> ok it opened from the console
<stewart> thanks
<ravenous> thats  wierd
<now3d> abbatoir: Ok, back in a sec, going to restart X and cross my fingers
<SonicChao> Probably n00bish question: but what can I use to make Audio CDs?
<_lupine> k3b
<abattoir> SonicChao: K3B
<_lupine> snap ;)
<SonicChao> abattoir: K ty =)
<h3sp4wn> SonicChao: cdrecord or k3b - k3b is just a frontend to cdrecord
<abattoir> SonicChao: if you plan on converting mp3s, then you might need libk3b2mp3
<now3d> abattoir: Ok, changing "General" to somethign else, and then back again fixed it for all KDE applications too
<SonicChao> abattoir: I need to burn MP3
<abattoir> libkd32-mp3, rather
<abattoir> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<abattoir> aargh...^^ thats the right one
<stewart> abattoir: i just wanna test it now what things do i need to make this play mp3
<SonicChao> abattoir: Does that come with K3b?
<abattoir> stewart: you'd need to add universe to your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<stewart> i thknk its something like libk3b2-mp3
<abattoir> SonicChao: it is not installed by default, you'd need to enable universe
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SonicChao> abattoir: I have all that enabled -- I've been using it for a while, i just never had the need for Audio CDs
<abattoir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu has kubuntu specifics
<abattoir> SonicChao: then 'sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3' or getting it through adept would do
<SonicChao> abattoir: Ok. =)
<Tokeiito> laba vakara (good evening)
<stewart> abattoir: which one do i add for universe
<abattoir> stewart: did i say universe? i meant multiverse, sorry
<stewart> oh k
<abattoir> its really late here... and am very sleepy :(
<stewart> no problem im getting the same
<now3d> abattoir: thanks for your help
<abattoir> now3d: :)
<now3d> abattoir: if anyone else gets the same problem, there is a bug i commented on bugs.kde.org about it
<abattoir> now3d: aah, ok, the fix was to restart X ?
<stewart> abattoir: yep that is done
<stewart> what was it i have to install...sorry
<abattoir> stewart: ok, now a 'sudo apt-get update'
<SonicChao> abattoir: What about .wma? How do I get those on a CD?
<stewart> abattoir: so i will have to do this everytime i change the reps
<SonicChao> abattoir: Or do I need to convert them? (how would I go about doing that?)
<abattoir> stewart: libxine-extracodecs should get mp3 to work w/ amarok(and kaffeine)
<abattoir> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> stewart: ^^ that page has more comprehensive info
<abattoir> SonicChao: i'm not sure about wma handling in k3b
<now3d> abattoir: well, restarting caused it, I changed the "General" font from what DejaVu Sans... Apply, then back agian, then Restart X,...  bizarre, dont know what it actually changed to fix it
<SonicChao> abattoir: Ok, so is there a way to convert it to mp3?
<abattoir> for converting, i think you'd need lame and a wma decoder... wait a sec
<SonicChao> abattoir: Ok.
<now3d> cya every1
<h3sp4wn> I thought wma was handled by some part of ffmpeg or w32codecs
<abattoir> SonicChao: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29024 might help
<stewart> abattoir: i installed that but amaro still loads it but dosnt play it
<stewart> says playlist finished always
<Jonty> I can't play CDs. I don't have permission apparently, even though I ticked it in Users and Groups, and I'm definately in the cdrom group
<abattoir> stewart: could you try restarting amarok(if you had it open when you installed the package)
<Jonty> I created this user with useradd so don't assume any defaults
<KDEfanboy> so is the xorg update safe now?
<SonicChao> abattoir: Is that in the repos?
<h3sp4wn> Jonty: Are you in the audio group
<abattoir> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.99+0.2beta2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 744 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<abattoir> SonicChao: ^^^ yes
<stewart> abattoir:  ahhh i forgot it runs from the taskbar
<stewart> all good now
<stewart> thanks mate
<Jonty> yes
<stewart> abattoir:  you ar a star
<abattoir> stewart: no problem :)
<stewart> abattoir:  have a good sleep
<Jonty> h3sp4wn: I am in the audio group
<abattoir> heh, thanks :)
<jexsie> Hi.....
<SonicChao> abattoir: Ty again. =D
<abattoir> SonicChao: np, again :)
<h3sp4wn> Jonty: can you play cd's if you launch amarok with kdesu amarok ?
<Tokeiito> is there any soft to clear libs which isn't in use (hasn't dependencies in my OS)?
<Chousuke> deborphan
<Tokeiito> thank you Chousuke
<Jonty> h3sp4wn: I'm ripping it with KAudioCreator, and yes, it does work with sudo
<Jonty> But like every good Linux user I'm suspicious of GUI apps running in root
<Jonty> and I want it working :D
<h3sp4wn> So am I but that guarantees its some type of permissions problem
<Jonty> indeed
<Jonty> nothing funny about restarting or anything?
<Jonty> I checked fstab, and there's no mention of groups accessing it there, so I'm guessing it's done by another app?
<Jonty> (it has the user and noauto options)
<h3sp4wn> what is the permissions of /dev/hdc (presuming that is the cdrom)
<_lupine> maybe your normal user needs to be added to the 'disk' group?
<h3sp4wn> root:cdrom with 660 is the standard permissions on the device afaik
<Jonty> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 64 2006-08-31 20:24 /dev/hdd
<_lupine> ah, the cdrom group then :)
<angelaki> who can help me with wine-doors?
<_lupine> (I was looking at the wrong hd??)
<h3sp4wn> 21:06 < Jonty> I can't play CDs. I don't have permission apparently, even though I ticked it in Users and Groups, and I'm definately in the cdrom group
<Jonty> thanks
<h3sp4wn> Maybe it cannot be that but I can't see how
<Ertain> Hello once again, everyone.  So... Does anyone have an idea on why I can't change my power-saving settings?
<misieq> where kde stores icons for apps, like adept?
<_lupine>  /usr/share/icons IIRC
<_lupine> definitely /usr/share
<Ertain> Might anyone know about changing power settings?
<Oellinas> hello
<angelaki> who can help me with wine-doors?
<Oellinas> can someone help me find ipw2200 in deb package
<crimsun> Oellinas: it's already included in linux-image-$(uname -r), why?
<Oellinas> my driver version is too old and in several places i cannot connect to many wireless networks
<Xcalibur> yo
<Xcalibur> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Oellinas> thanks you
<ubuntu> #murcia
<black_>  I need help to configure my grug menu list
<black_>  I use kubuntu, but now I have installed slackware 10.2
<soulrider> heye veryone
<soulrider> is anyone having trouble when they connect a microphone ?
<soulrider> everything sounds like crap when i connect mine
<Larynx> wai cant i mount my hd?
<soulrider> what error do you get ?
<Larynx> let me boot up and check ^^
<soulrider> and what type of fs does it use ?
<soulrider> mind you, im not pro
<NossCire> Is there any good programs for kubuntu/ubuntu for file splitting?
<_lupine> NossCire: tar option -M might be what you're looking for
<soulrider> is there a way to make a deb file with the file sinside a tarball ?
<soulrider> so i can uninstall more easily
<slougi> soulrider: you might want checkinstall
<Larynx> mount: cant find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Larynx> :<
<soulrider> even if i didnt compile ?
<slougi> soulrider: what exactly do you mean?
<soulrider> well, i downlaoded teamspeak
<soulrider> its already compiled
<soulrider> so instead of umpakcing toa  folder
<_lupine> Larynx: what it says on the tin, really. Hardware failure?
<soulrider> i wanna amke a deb file
<soulrider> so i can unintsall it with dpkg
<slougi> ah, not sure
<Larynx> _lupine: say what?
<_lupine> soulrider: just have a tarball in the data.tar.gz file
<intelikey> where are the manuals for kdm ?
<soulrider> i got a tar.gz file
<_lupine> Larynx: ubuntu can't find your hard drive. So it could be a hardware failure. Or it could be data corruption
<soulrider> mind you, i never really used these files
<soulrider> so im not sure fo how they work
<_lupine> soulrider: have you ever created a .deb before?
<slougi> soulrider: use alien, if I grok the man page properly you can just do "sudo alien -d foo.tar.gz"
<SeanTater> ubuntu: considered a more unique nick ?
<Larynx> _lupine: o rly? its just that its a 40gb hd that somehow got split into two pieces and the other half is working fine
<_lupine> ya rly ;)
<soulrider> _lupine: i have created debs from source, yes
<_lupine> most likely data corruption of some form then
<Larynx> :S
<Larynx> should i reinstall?
<_lupine> can you get in to check your FS at all? Live CD is good for this
<_lupine> soulrider: forget me. alien is the way to go for this one
<Larynx> Lurkan__: doesnt say what sf it has. what should i do with the livecd
<_lupine> (I thought you were wanting a .deb which installed a .tar.gz file somewhere)
<soulrider> k, ill look for alien
<soulrider> but id ont think googliong "alien" might work :P
<_lupine> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<_lupine> is it just me, or does ubotu have a nervous twitch? ;)
<Larynx> _lupine: doesnt say what sf it has. what should i do with the livecd
<ubuntu_> ..
<intelikey> Larynx might i sujest 'testdisk'
<Larynx> intelikey: whats that?
<_lupine> Larynx: if you boot up into the live CD, you can try mounting your hard disc partition, etc
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: Have a look at the motu package building guide - make your own debian/rules that just does nothing for the compiling part and just copies for the install part (look at a binary driver for an example with apt-get source)
<intelikey> !testdisk > Larynx
<Larynx> sweet
<intelikey> someone that knows kdm/xdm/gdm please speek up and tell me where to put  "xlogin.Login.allowNullPasswd:   True"   and if that's the correct syntax ???
<fnTc^spNk> someone who knows how to fix my driver problem? :\
<intelikey> if i can't get that to work i'm back to hacking X to run without root rermissions.
<soulrider> ohh by thw way
<Larynx> _lupine: i cant mount none of my partitions with the livecd
<soulrider> in 2 weeks in my college you will be able to take your comp
<soulrider> and have linux installe don it by a pro
<soulrider> i wodner if theyw ill be installing ubuntu
<intelikey> soulrider paying someone to install linux.... ?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> for free
<soulrider> duringt hat day we wont have classes
<intelikey> professional == gets paid for it...
<soulrider> and one of the teahcer said that there will eb this palce where if you take your comp
<soulrider> they will install linux
<soulrider> pro as in a dude that knows a lot :P
<Larynx> :)
<soulrider> lets hope theya hve ubuntu :)
<intelikey> expert != professional
<intelikey> :)
<soulrider> expert, whatever :P
<intelikey> sounds like a kewwl deal soulrider :)
<Kronos> soulrider: take in a CD or two. :)
<soulrider> this is my first year at college so i dont really know how it is
<soulrider> but lets hope lots of people take their comps :)
<soulrider> im gonna trya nd eprsuade my friends to do it
<soulrider> since they suck and use windoze
<intelikey> collage people type funny....
<intelikey> :)
<soulrider> im the king of typ0s
<intelikey> i abdoacate
<soulrider> :/
<intelikey> ab(doa)cate  hehhe dead on arival
<soulrider> didnt know that
<intelikey> a-knee-way    anybody know *dm setup ?
<Larynx> how do you make a dial-up connection?
<intelikey> or is that a_knee_weigh
<saurav> hiiiiiiiiii everyone
<intelikey> Larynx wvdial from cli  kppp from kde
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: You want to stop X being suid root
<Larynx> intelikey: uhu..
<Azzco> hi I'm trying to change picture in /system settings/users but it says that I'm not allowed by administrator...
<intelikey> h3sp4wn nothing is suid  it's all mounted nosuid
<intelikey> h3sp4wn got any pointers ?
<fnTc^spNk> how do i change my X module version or NV version?
<fnTc^spNk> coz X says they are different :(|
<intelikey> fnTc^spNk the drive for X is described in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fnTc^spNk> but i dont get what to change
<fnTc^spNk> it says API mismatch
<intelikey>         Driver          "nv"
<br1> hello there .. I just installed newest Kubuntu from install CD, and I now have problems enabling mp3 playback. Multiverse is in sources.list, but "apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" says "E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate" .. anyone know of this ?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I have no idea whether it can even be done with xorg - xwrapper used to do what you need but I don't think it even exists anymore
<fnTc^spNk> Nvidia driver version 1.0.8762 and X module version 1.07174
<fnTc^spNk> and they have to be the same
<Kr4t05> br1: pastebin your sources.list
<intelikey> fnTc^spNk you have to use the kernel that it's compiled for.  i think it's 2.6.23 something
<fnTc^spNk> i already have that one installed
<exobuzz> is it me, or does kopete not support any kind of logging/history ?
<h3sp4wn> fnTc^spNk: Do you have restricted enabled for dapper-security ?
<fnTc^spNk> no
<intelikey> h3sp4wn but xwrapper was suid  no ?
<br1> Kr4t05: http://pastebin.com/780928 .. sorry for all the "failed to verify" lines, but I installed without a network
<br1> Kr4t05: by my reckoning line 30 would give me the required reposotories ?
<intelikey> updated sense that changed ?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update    maybe.
<br1> apt-get update ? .. yeah, I think so, wasnt paying too much attention .. other "ugly" codecs are available and installed ..
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I think it was but it dropped priv s
<fnTc^spNk> brb gonna try something
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Have you tried using the framebuffer video driver ?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn k.   well do you know anything about enabling passwordless login via *dm ?
<br1> intelikey: libarts1-xine is installed, at least .. but I was under the impression that I needed libxine-extracodecs to enable Amarok to play mp3s ..
<Kr4t05> br1: at the end of the "universe" line, be sure to add "multiverse"
<Kr4t05> br1: make this:
<Kr4t05> #
<Kr4t05> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<intelikey> h3sp4wn sure i even built fb into my kernel so i can watch vidios in the konsole   @ h3sp4wn
<Kr4t05> br1" this: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Kr4t05> multiverse
<Kr4t05> br1: I botched that... ><
<intelikey> he's saying add multiverse to that line
<br1> Kr4t05: okay, so using all those keywords on line (like line 30 in my sources.list) is not effective in giving me access to all of them ?
<intelikey> they can be on one line   yes.
<Kr4t05> br1: add "multiverse" to the end of line 20.
<br1> Kr4t05: okay, will add to line 20 ..
<chovy> how do i install the latest package of something?
<intelikey> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse "    and one like that for security is all you need really.  on for updates if you like.
<intelikey> s/on/one/ ^
<intelikey> chovy anything you install will be the latest in the repos you have enabled.
<intelikey> unless you specify a version.
<br1> intelikey and Kr4t05; that nailed it, thank you guys .. I don't quite understand why this didn't work with line 30 as on pastebin, but the line 20 edit made me go fuzzy all over .. now I can get back to my CockRockDisco songs :-)
<intelikey> chovy  you can do   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      to make sure all your installed packages are the latest, if you like.
<br1> this is my first desktop adventure with *ubuntu, and I must say it lives up to (most of) the hype .. everything kinda works (wpa was a bit fuzzy), but all over goodness in abundance ..
<NossCire> I've tried splitting files using tar, but I don't get how i'm supposed to do it... I know how to add files to a tar, but how do I set how many/how large the different tar's are supposed to be?
<intelikey> br1 it will let you down.  give it time.   the hype is way out of purportion...
<br1> by the way, on this brand new Thinkpad P60 the e1000 network interface is not recognised by driver or lspci, anyone know where I can submit PCI ID for inclusion ?
<chovy> intelikey: what if a package i want isn't in kubuntu?
<intelikey> chovy name ?
<chovy> intelikey: i don't know, a beta release of something.
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Have you tried using driver "fbdev" if the framebuffer is already working
<br1> intelikey: well, I've been around for a while, and altough I love GNU/Linux with all of my heart and use it for all servers and development, I haven't been able to shake the windows desktop habit yet .. "everything just works" (at least a bit better) .. both alsa and X have given me enough grief for a lifetime
<intelikey> chovy is this a hypocritacle   errr hypothetical situation ?
<Languid> how can i revert from Amarok 1.4.2 to Amarok 1.4.1?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn in xorg you mean ?
<_lupine> Languid, apt-get install (package)=(version) works
<_lupine> but wasn't the previous version 1.3.9 ?
<intelikey> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: just use that instead of what normal video driver you use (in xorg.conf) - if you can access the framebuffer from the console maybe you can start X in that way
<intelikey> h3sp4wn looking into that now.
<chovy> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> !tarball > chovy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tarball - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !source > chovy
<Languid> _lupine: automatix had a 1.4.1 version
<intelikey> that's not it. chovy i thought that would explain source packages  it doesn't
<Languid> all i know is that cover art (folder.jpg) is broken in 1.4.2
<intelikey> chovy you build and install by hand.  that's the hypo answer
<intelikey> ohhh apt-get done apt-got and error for me.
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing gksu (--configure):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<ravenous> i think she's just dressed up like a devil and some perv through it on a bsd box, if chicks regularly wore hot penguin uniforms for halloween we'd have some pictures to rock too ;)
<arthomps> so... amarok with most recent update doesn't play flac's?  this problem was in http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142 dapper main.  but didn't expect it to go into dapper trunk.
<Azzco> check www.ubuntu.com and on wiki , restricted formats
<Azzco> omg sorry lol was reading something posted long long ago XD wont happen again
<arthomps> np :)
<arthomps> problem is libxine i think.
<fnTc^spNk> how do i see my kernel version?
<arthomps> uname `r
<arthomps> err uname -r
<fnTc^spNk> thx
<fnTc^spNk> 2.6.15-26-k7 :\
* otaku-san regrets downloading language packs.....
<liviux> Hi all. I'm an kubuntu user from little time, so I would to ask you why in Its there isn't the "normal" system for the root administration?
<otaku-san> liviux: "normal"?  Do you mean why does kubuntu have sudo?
<liviux> yes
<liviux> and not su
<otaku-san> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<otaku-san> read that
<liviux> yes but the password it's the same of user admin
<liviux> That's correct?
<fnTc^spNk> Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. <-- anyone knows how to solve that problem?
<liviux> however thanks
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: install it :)
<fnTc^spNk> there is none for my kernel
<fnTc^spNk> i cant find it
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: chances are, you only need the headers
<fnTc^spNk> but what headers
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: what's the out put of uname -a ?
<otaku-san> liviux: yes that pass is the same as user admin
<fnTc^spNk> Linux ramon-desktop 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:40:32 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<liviux> ok  thank you
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: where did you look for the source or headers?
<fnTc^spNk> adept
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: let's look together on packages.ubuntu.com
<fnTc^spNk> wait im not in X
<fnTc^spNk> coz im trying to install nvidia drivers
<red> anyone know if there is a wireless config option to automatically connect to wireless networks.  like the feature in windows xp
<otaku-san> liviux: real quick do you mean if the password is the same as what the user admin has...I know that whatever pass you set when you install kubuntu will be for everyone unless you set-up more accounts
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: I'm finding the packages linux-headers-2.6.15-26-k7 and linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7, should be in adept/apt/synaptic.
<atomic> pt
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: hmm, wondering about this PREEMPT thingy...?
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> thougt i already installed them
<fnTc^spNk> what do u mean Sanne ?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk:  Linux ramon-desktop 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<atomic> canais pt
<fnTc^spNk> i dunno
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: that preempt
<fnTc^spNk> wich means?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: where did you get your kernel from?
<fnTc^spNk> uhm
<fnTc^spNk> adept i guess
<liviux> I understand
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: I think it means one of the preemption methods, has to do with low latency, if I'm correct.
<fnTc^spNk> low latency from what?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: do you have any unofficial repositories enabled, by any chance?
<fnTc^spNk> Sanne: yes
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: low latency with regard to audio, for example. Musicians need that.
<fnTc^spNk> lol
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: could it be that your kernel is from one of those unofficial sources?
<fnTc^spNk> well i dont think so... but it could be
<otaku-san> liviux: Cool.  Good luck!
<misieq> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<liviux> oh you're verry kind
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: *if* it is, you may need to hunt for the source/header package there. I'm just a bit confused about PREEMPT in uname -a, maybe it means nothing and you can use the padder headers.
<Sanne> s/padder/dapper   lol
<fnTc^spNk> hmm the nv installer works now
<fnTc^spNk> lol
<fnTc^spNk> uh
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: you have a reason to not use the nvidia packages from ubuntu?
<lunahood> i have installed kutuntu just now; now i receive an error during kdesu adept: http://rafb.net/paste/results/yUZ3Gk25.html
<fnTc^spNk> Your driver installation has been altered since it was initially installed
<fnTc^spNk> Sanne: i cant play games with those
<fnTc^spNk> at least, i didnt got it working yet
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: ok, that's a reason. What happens if you try to play games with them?
<fnTc^spNk> opengl error
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: is your card recent?
<fnTc^spNk> 7800GT, so yes
<fnTc^spNk> i guess
<Sanne> oh yes, it is
<atomic> canais portuges quais sao
<fnTc^spNk> lol
<fnTc^spNk> Sanne:  i got it working
<fnTc^spNk> but
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: the packages should work, if they don't, it's either user error or a bug.
<fnTc^spNk> now i can hardly see anything
<Sanne> heh
<fnTc^spNk> probably user error
<red> i deleted konquerer from my main menu, how do i get it back
<fnTc^spNk> well i used old driver from nvidia
<fnTc^spNk> coz the newer ones werent working :s
<fnTc^spNk> and this one didnt support my card
<fnTc^spNk> but i thougt i could try
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: what a pity, with your 7800GT, I would think you would benefit from the newer drivers.
<fnTc^spNk> yeah
<fnTc^spNk> but im not playing any recent games :p
<atomic> as to install realplayer in kunbuntu
<fnTc^spNk> have to get the newer ones working u guess
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: did you use any guides or howtos for correctly installing the ubuntu packages? Can be a bit tricky at times.
#kubuntu 2006-09-01
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: I have a 7600GT that works very nicely with the drivers from ubuntu.
<atomic> as to install realplayer in kunbuntu
<fnTc^spNk> i did Sanne
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> woot
<fnTc^spNk> new driver is working fine now
<atomic> as to install realplayer in kunbuntu
<fnTc^spNk> at least the install
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: sounds good
<atomic> as to install realplayer in kubuntu
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> i get some errors
<Sanne> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<fnTc^spNk> you appear to have a modular release
<fnTc^spNk> xorg release*
<fnTc^spNk> but nvidia could not find the 'pkg-config'
<fnTc^spNk> lets install that one first then
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: good idea
<fnTc^spNk> done :)
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: however, I'm not sure I know much about installing the driver from nvidia... I hope it works ;)
<fnTc^spNk> hehe
<fnTc^spNk> now it says i need the xorg SDK/developement package for my distribution
<fnTc^spNk> :\
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: if I were you, I would try to get the ubuntu driver working at this stage... might be easier after all.
<fnTc^spNk> hehe
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: or maybe you just need the development libs for x
<fnTc^spNk> i guess ur right
<fnTc^spNk> yeah
<fnTc^spNk> ill just continue
<Sanne> we'll find those, sec
<fnTc^spNk> nevermind Sanne
<fnTc^spNk> driver works great :D
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: maybe those? Should be in adept: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libx11-dev
<Ash-Fox> Is there some way I can tell apt-build some build flags for a appliation (in my case it's firefox, and I want to build the QT version, in this case it's passing --enable-default-toolkit=QT to the configure script)
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: oh?
<fnTc^spNk> :)
<fnTc^spNk> at least now it is working
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: mystic :)
<fnTc^spNk> last time it didnt after i rebooted
<fnTc^spNk> :x
<fnTc^spNk> ill reboot again
<fnTc^spNk> brb
<Sanne> ok
<dereks_> hey, i have a kubuntu machine (had around a 150 day uptime). I rebooted it because i made some changes to something, and when i booted it back up, i got an ip address (eth0). I lost the ip address soon after. I rand dhclient and it couldn't get me one. So i changed everything back, rebooted... same problem. I remember i had this before on one of my dapper machines but i can't remember how to solve it...
<fnTc^spNk> hmm it still works Sanne :D
<fnTc^spNk> do you have any experience with Q3 engine + linux?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: good sign, isn't it? You got it all worked out yourself hehe.
<fnTc^spNk> yeah i just required 1 package
<fnTc^spNk> :/
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: Q3 works fine for me, had some sound issues though.
<fnTc^spNk> yeah the sound
<atomic> as to install realplayer in kubuntu
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: for me the solution was, turn off arts, and scrap the onboard sound and put in my old trusty sb 128 pci.
<fnTc^spNk> arts?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: the sound server in kubuntu
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> ALSA right ?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: no, alsa provides the driver. Arts is a sound server like esd for gnome, or jack.
<fnTc^spNk> oh ok
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: a sound server tries to provide the possibility to have more than one app use the sound device.
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: so the apps use alsa through the sound server instead of directly.
<fnTc^spNk> hmm i read something about that
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: some apps are unable to do that, though, so it might help sometimes to turn the sound server off.
<Shafrir> Hi all!
<fnTc^spNk> hi
<Shafrir> Just installed Kubuntu 6.06
<fnTc^spNk> Sanne: someone helped me with the sound before
<fnTc^spNk> but then my sudo didnt work anymore so i couldnt do anything
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: oh, sounds serious
<fnTc^spNk> so ill just ask that person again to help me :)
<Shafrir> I have a question: how can I fix the screen shift?
<fnTc^spNk> coz they didnt had to disable sound thingy
<arthomps> spnk... i'd just reinstall... your comp sounds fubared.
<fnTc^spNk> i already did arthomps
<otaku-san> Shafrir: cool beans!  What do you mean screen shift?
<fnTc^spNk> thats why i had to reinstall my vga driver ;)
<otaku-san> Shafrir: explain...like is it off a bit and you see black a bit on the side?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: yes, by all mens, ask the person again, no worries :)
<fnTc^spNk> what do u mean Sanne ?
<Sanne> I'm referring to: fnTc^spNk> so ill just ask that person again to help me :)
<Sanne> brb, coffee
<Shafrir> /me
<andi_> how can i formate a exttern disk ?
<dr_willis> andi_,  Huh?
<Shafrir>  ?
<djon> salut a tous
<fnTc^spNk> Sanne: u mean that my sudo wont work again? :P
<Shafrir> ***Falling to sleep
<djon> problme avec gtk+ qq peut t'il m'aider?
<Sanne> back
<word> Ok..so i have a problem where when i leave my computer on for about 2 days...things start getting funky memory fills up etc. lots of seek errors (87% sure not an hd error) then when i restart Xgl doesn't start up..I got the output from dmesg after having it on for a couple days - http://pastebin.ca/156686 and after it fails to start up - http://pastebin.ca/156688 I just now realized on this occurance of the problem..that by doing /etc/init.d/kdm
<word> hink this is kdm's fault or something but this never happened with X...any ideas?
<madman__> Sanne: wb
<dr_willis> well.. try not using xgl.
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: I hope it will... I never encountered a non working sudo. All I know is that you need to be in the admin group, I think.
<ironfroggy> how can i tell something to be installed along with its recommended packages?
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> wait ill show u something maybe u know where to put it
<fnTc^spNk> sec
<Sanne> ok
<dereks_> so is asnyone able to tell me why i randomly lose my ip/network connection?
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fnTc^spNk> http://www.xfire.be/?x=journal&mode=item&id=17296#319012
<fnTc^spNk> read Meez's post Sanne
<Sanne> ok
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: ah, I tried this also, but after I switched soundcards, I didn't need to do this anymore.
<fnTc^spNk> oh ok
<soulrider> id otn know why
<fnTc^spNk> but i dont have other sound card
<soulrider> but if i leave azureus open for like 15 hours and im not on the Pc
<soulrider> when i come back tot he PCE KDE is all locked up and i gotta restart x server
<fnTc^spNk> but Sanne do u know where to put those lines?
<kutan> !smell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<John-Z> Does anyone use bitlbee here?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: I had some success with that, I got sound, but after a moment Q3 locked up hard and the sound began to stutter. I don't know the exact cause of that, it went away with my soundblaster.
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> well others say it works
<fnTc^spNk> so i could alway try i guess
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: you need to execute those lines in a terminal as root, and pay attention to what Meez sais, use tab completion to get the correct file in /proc
<Larynx> what is SCIM?
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: there's also a topic about that in ubuntuforums (which I used)
<fnTc^spNk> yeah
<fnTc^spNk> h,,
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> Sanne: it says acces denied
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: you need to prepend the command with sudo
<Charims> crimsun: ping
<fnTc^spNk> i did :/
<Sanne> oh!
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: here's one of the threads: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84103&highlight=direct+quake3
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: second post
<fnTc^spNk> hmm
<fnTc^spNk> Sanne: im not playing Q3, dunno if u noticed
<fnTc^spNk> so i just have to set et.x86 instead of Q3.x86?
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk: I think youneed to put the name of the binary, is this et.x86 for Enemy Territory?
<fnTc^spNk> yes
<Sanne> yes, then that would be correct, I guess.
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, whats the prob with et....maby i can help
<fnTc^spNk> the sound
<fnTc^spNk> =)
<SpAwN> no sound...weird noises?
<SpAwN> pls elaborate
<fnTc^spNk> no sound :)
<Zamboulie> ay
<Zamboulie> wadup
<SpAwN> allright and sound obviously works in other things...ie movies and u can listen to music?
<fnTc^spNk> yes
<Zamboulie> !mp3
<Charims> haha, seems to be a common problem... have you guys seen the "Comprehensive sound problems solutions guide" on the the ubuntu forums?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> k
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, do this
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, open a console and type "killall artsd" no "s ...then type et to start the game
<fnTc^spNk> i did SpAwN
<fnTc^spNk> what now
<Charims> crimsun: ping
<SpAwN> well did u hafe sunds?
<SpAwN> *have
<fnTc^spNk> nope
<SpAwN> the killall artsd will only free the sound device
<SpAwN> allright
<fnTc^spNk> uh?
<fnTc^spNk> i was still hearing music
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, k
<fnTc^spNk> ------- sound initialization -------
<fnTc^spNk> Could not open /dev/dsp
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, stop any music
<fnTc^spNk> ------- sound initialization -------
<fnTc^spNk> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<fnTc^spNk> Could not open /dev/dsp
<SpAwN> anything that is sung sound
<fnTc^spNk> ok
<SpAwN> *using
<SpAwN> no music...nothing
<fnTc^spNk> done
<SpAwN> once u do that
<SpAwN> rerun killall artsd
<SpAwN> then imediatly start ey
<SpAwN> *et
<fnTc^spNk> still no sound
<SpAwN> alot of programs will use all of the sound device and not let anything else use
<SpAwN> hmmm
<SpAwN> well that error is a clue to somthing is still using the sound device
<fnTc^spNk> ------- sound initialization -------
<fnTc^spNk> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<fnTc^spNk> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<fnTc^spNk> ------------------------------------
<soulrider> problems with ET?
<fnTc^spNk> yup
<soulrider> i could get sound working
<soulrider> but only once :P
<fnTc^spNk> lol
<SpAwN> my sound works everytime
<Charims> haha, today is sound problem day, just DON"T COMPILE YOUR OWN ALSA DRIVER! or u'll have problems....
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, when u do killall artsd....does it say anything
<Charims> unless ure not a noob, then do whatever you want
<fnTc^spNk> no
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, k
<skavenge> i can get it every time but you've got echo a couple commands to /proc/asound .. found that fix on the forums
<soulrider> im a noob
<fnTc^spNk> i didnt Charims .
<Charims> good ;)
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, try sudo killall artsd
<Charims> i did.. crimsun has been helping me through it...
<fnTc^spNk> doesnt say anything
<Charims> it opens up a can of worms...
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk, SpAwN: I just found this, might also help: http://www.stacken.kth.se/~vuorio/sound.en.php
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, even when u sue sudo?.....try it a few times using sudo
<skavenge> its cause et uses OSS thats half the problem ;/
<fnTc^spNk> yes SpAwN
<fnTc^spNk> still nothing
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, even when u do that command with sudo....it retuns no error
<SpAwN> not even no prosses killed
<Charims> crimsun: ping
<skavenge> what Sanne just posted is what i use, try sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss then sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<fnTc^spNk> nope SpAwN
<fnTc^spNk> skavenge: should i make a .sh for that?
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, well somthing is hoggin your sound device
<fnTc^spNk> or what
<fnTc^spNk> :/
<skavenge> you could, i dont have to run it ALWAYS but with no sound i run it and it works
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, do sudo killall -9 artsd
<fnTc^spNk> no processes ended
<skavenge> i just use the commands i dont have it scripted myself
<Sanne> fnTc^spNk, SpAwN, skavenge: there's also a mention of running et through arts with 'artsdsp -m /path/to/et', might be worth a try also if the other options don't help.
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, then w/e was using the sound device is not using it
<SpAwN> try running et again
<fnTc^spNk> ------- sound initialization -------
<fnTc^spNk> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<fnTc^spNk> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<fnTc^spNk> -----------------------------------
<skavenge> try the two sudo commands ;)
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, yea u may as well try them commands
<Charims> crimsun: ping
<SpAwN> Charims, if hes around he will probly anser
<Charims> sorry, not trying to spam the channel, hejsut told me to do this yesterday...
<fnTc^spNk> ramon@ramon-desktop:~$ echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<fnTc^spNk> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Toegang geweigerd
<fnTc^spNk> even with sudo
<fnTc^spNk> it says acces denied
<skavenge> try Sanne's then maybe, that one you just did has always worked for me
<SpAwN> Charims, yea understandable...but if he dont anser the 1st or 2nd time i doubt he will on a 3rd =d
<Charims> haha, sorry, ill stop for a while, maybe about an hour?
<fnTc^spNk> those are the same skavenge
<Charims> i just need him to fix my kubuntu install so it will run and we can finish up fixing my sound, kubuntu won't even boot up right now..
<SpAwN> Charims, i personaly dont care how many times u do it.....but its like a phone and no one picks up.......its not considered polite to call it every 3 mins
<Charims> hehe, kk
<skavenge> fnTc^spNk: im talking about running it with artsdsp -m /path/to/et he mentioned
<fnTc^spNk> uh
<fnTc^spNk> :$
<SpAwN> Charims, what did u do to make kubuntu not boot/
<fnTc^spNk> im noob, what should i run?
<SpAwN> fnTc^spNk, hang in there....i gurentee u wil get sound working
<fnTc^spNk> :\
<Charims> well, i had to get rid of my compiled alsa driver, and crimsun brought me through that..., but now it won't even boot in recovery mode, fails on loading restriced drivers...
<Charims> he said we would finish today
<skavenge> well id 'locate et' first, once it says where it is, then you do 'artsdsp -m /thepath/et'
<Sanne> skavenge, fnTc^spNk: remember to start the arts sound server before that, and I also read it must be set to oss.
<skavenge> yeah thats the worst part thats why et's sound is such a headache .. if it was alsa, no prob ;/
<fnTc^spNk>  /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et
<fnTc^spNk>  artsdsp -m /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et
<fnTc^spNk> ?
<Xcalibur> how can I log in as root?
<Xcalibur> rather than using sudo
<Charims> wow, i need to clean my desk...
<Xcalibur> ?
<fnTc^spNk> su
<fnTc^spNk> but it didnt work for me
<fnTc^spNk> :p
<fnTc^spNk> artsdsp -m /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et.x86
<fnTc^spNk> i get
<fnTc^spNk> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg - I am missing essential files - verify your installation?
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<skavenge> Xcalibur: sudo -i
<Sanne> Xcalibur: you might want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crimsun> Charims: pong
<Charims> hi crimsun
<jott_> fnTc^spNk: have you tried "aoss /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et" ?
<Charims> crimsunmy comp in the other room is on and botted with the live cd
<Charims> booted*
<fnTc^spNk> jott_: no
<fnTc^spNk> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<fnTc^spNk> works as being root
<fnTc^spNk> ;o
<Martijn81> Xcalibur: why would you wanna do that?
<skavenge> .. you didnt use sudo before?
<fnTc^spNk> skavenge: i did
<fnTc^spNk> but now i used sudo -i
<skavenge> wierd, well thats basically what i do to fix mine heh
<fnTc^spNk> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<fnTc^spNk> omg
<fnTc^spNk> not that again
<Xcalibur> ok, I have to be graphically logged in as root, this is to install crossover pro
<Nosscire> Could someone please explain to me how to "split" files using tar's? I have a file (a tar.bz2 to be exact) that I must fit on USB stick. The file is almost 500mb, but I only have 400mb on the USB stick.
<skavenge> Xcalibur: i seriously doubt you have to be graphically logged in as root to install it
<Sanne> Xcalibur: the link I gave you explains how to enable the root account, as far as I understand.
<skavenge> Xcalibur: this is coming straight out of thier howto?
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> yeah
<Charims> crimsun:my comp in the other room is on and booted with the live cd
<Charims> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<crimsun> Charims: ok, now you need to chroot into your 6.06.1 install
<Xcalibur> yo
<Xcalibur> I can't log in as root
<Charims> crimsun: how do i do that?
<Nosscire> come on, someone has got to know... I cant believe that it's very difficoult in realaty?
<Xcalibur> it said no root logins
<crimsun> !root > Xcalibur
<Charims> crimsun: btw, i don't have net access from the livecd..., ok
<crimsun> Charims: which partition is your 6.06.1 install?
<crimsun> Charims: you don't?
<Charims> crimsun: no, and i will either have to compile ndiswrapper, or get my etherent to work, etherenet would be asier
<skavenge> ndiswrapper is on the cd
<Charims> easier*
<crimsun> ndiswrapper-utils is included, yes
<Charims> crimsun: do i need net access there, it would be easier anyways so i can talk with u there
<crimsun> yes, it's much easier if you have it
<Charims> crimsun: ok, i will go compile ndiswrapper, take my usb stick from here after i'm done, so i will be disconnected for a bit...
<crimsun> you don't need to compile ndiswrapper. It's already on the live cd.
<Charims> crimsun: ok, well, i need to set it up then...
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> I used kdesu
<Xcalibur> it worked
<skavenge> exactly ..
<Charims> crimsun: installing ndiswrapper
<word> Ok..so i have a problem where when i leave my computer on for about 2 days...things start getting funky memory fills up etc. lots of seek errors (87% sure not an hd error) then when i restart Xgl doesn't start up..I got the output from dmesg after having it on for a couple days - http://pastebin.ca/156686 and after it fails to start up - http://pastebin.ca/156688 I just now realized on this occurance of the problem..that by doing /etc/init.d/kdm
<word> hink this is kdm's fault or something but this never happened with X...any ideas?
<Xcalibur> yo
<Xcalibur> anyone here know where crossover pro installs windows apps?
<Charims> crimsun: hey,  adept won't install the package, what command do i use to install a .deb file? is is sudo sh ?
<Charims> it*
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Sanne> night all
<Charims> crimsun: replace foo with the name right?
<Charims> crimsun: hee hee, never seen that usage before
<kutan> So
<kutan> Folks
<Larynx> how do you read a .txt in a terminal?
<skavenge> nano
<kutan> Beat me to it D:
<jexsie> more
<Larynx> :/
<kutan> So.. I've worn out frozen-bubble and supertux
<kutan> Any other good games?
<Charims> crimsun: moving usb ma111 wireless stick to other comp, bye bye
<skavenge> chromium, abuse for dinky games, enemy territory or tremulous for FPS, freecraft (i think) for a warcraft clone, etc etc
<misieq> !metabar!metabar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metabar!metabar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> !metabar
<ubotu> metabar: Context sensitive sidebar plugin for Konqueror. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 91 kB, installed size 372 kB
<atomic> oi some one knows to help to comfigurar kaffeine to read dvds
<atomic> oi some one knows to help to comfig kaffeine to read dvds
<Tokeiito> good night
<atomic> oi some one knows to help to comfig kaffeine to read dvds
<misieq> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<skavenge> atomic: its on the restricted formats oage under 'playing encrypted dvds' as well
<Charims89> crimsun: sorry, had to go back to the other comp, ndiswrapper recognizes my hardware, but the wireless assistant doesn't
<Charims89> crimsun: so yeah, it worked on my install of kubuntu, but apparently the liveCD doesn't like me, maybe we can go through my ethernet?
<crimsun> Charims89: whichever works for you.
<Charims89> crimsun: i'm not sure how to get the ethernet to work though.. not even sure of my hardware with it...
<crimsun> Charims89: look at whether it's detected: ``ifconfig -a''
<Mike|> hi
<Mike|> anybody home?
<danex_> Hello
<Mike|> i had some trouble getting kubuntu going under vmware last night. Is there a known problem or did I just have bad luck?
<Mike|> things kept wanting to not load. I'd launch them, the cursor bounced around for a bit and then it would die. Ubiquity did it 4 times
<danex_> Sorry, I am too new to linux
<Mike|> then i installed vmware tools and somehow that broke networking
<Mike|> ok
<Mike|> slickest OS installer i've ever seen, at least when it finally worked
<danex_> My laptop will only boot linux when on the docking station
<kutan> I have a problem!
<danex_> Otherwise it hangs on mounting file system
<kutan> Alright the problem is the fact that on windows I was able to play world of warcraft with no lag whatsoever, but when I play a really low detail game like x-moto on linux, it's as slow as oblivion would be.
<kutan> What's up with that?
<kutan> The same thing happens with chromium
<kutan> Anyone have a solution?
<Mike|> have you checked for an updated graphics driver? 3d support might not be enabled
<kutan> I have
<Mike|> i had a problem like that on suse once
<kutan> I tried installing it too
<kutan> But it gives me an error
<andi_> Now I'm in pico and want to save and there stands ^O=Save but h I can't write ^O so whats to do ?
<skavenge> try ctrl+o
<andi_> it works
<andi_> thx
<skavenge> np
<Charims> crimsun: sorry got disconnected
<Charims> crimsun: ethernet would be best to prevent loss of signal, like i jsut got, this usb stick gets less reliable as time goes along
<crimsun> 19:47 < crimsun> Charims89: look at whether it's detected: ``ifconfig -a''
<Charims> crimsun: it is
<Charims> crimsun: you need specs?
<kutan> Hmmmm
<kutan> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> What is that again?
<Charims> ccrimsun: Nvidia corp. Mcp2a ethernet controller
<Charims> thats according to Kinfo
<kutan> http://rafb.net/paste/results/1bgxUU40.html
<kutan> That's the error I get when I try to install the update for my NVIDIA card
<Charims> crimsun: are you there?
<crimsun> Charims: yes, but please don't expect me to respond within 2 seconds. I'm on the phone.
<Mike|> kutan, you probably need to install the developer package. build-essential
<Charims> crimsun: oops, sorry, i jsut posted a lot of things...
<Mike|> i spent 2 hours last night figuring that out myself ^_^
<kutan> lol
<kutan> Alright I just installed it... time to try again
<Mike|> might need the kernel headers too
<kutan> brb
<Charims> crimsun: gonna try wireless again, brb
<driz> hey guys i am trying to get this tar.gz file to install and such but i am stuck i just did ./configure i think it worked but I don't know whats nxt
<driz> next*
<Mike|> make
<Mike|> make install
<Mike|> in that order
<driz> sudo make install or make install <pakage name>
<Mike|> cd to that directory and just type sudo make install
<driz> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<driz> i am in the directory
<kutan> Okay so I don't have that error anymore
<Mike|> ...
<kutan> I have a new one
<Mike|> driz, you have gcc installed? or the build-essential package?
<driz> build-essential package
<GameCat> hi, can someone tell me how to get kuickshow?
<Mike|> try 'sudo make' first
<driz> ok
<Mike|> then sudo make install
<Mike|> sometimes you can do one, sometimes you need both. i'm not sure what the difference is
<GameCat> Mike|: you shouldn't need to be root until the install
<kutan> http://rafb.net/paste/results/55JwMX86.html
<kutan> That's the new error I get from trying to install the new drivers
<Mike|> ok. that's just how i've always done it
<Mike|> kutan, now you need the kernel headers
<Mike|> do a uname -r to see which kernel you've got, then look for the headers for that in adept
<kutan> 2.6.15-26-386
<kutan> What would I look for? >_>
<Mike|> search for header in adept and you should see that listed somewhere
<kutan> ah okay
<driz> Mike| for some reason it wont work
<Charims> crimsun: nope, won't accept my usb stick
<Mike|> well... i have no idea then
<driz> oh11111111111
<crimsun> Charims: weren't you going to use your wired connection?
<crimsun> Did you paste the output somewhere?
<Charims> crimsun: no, i can't paste the output, no conn. and i want to use the wired conn., but it isn't working either.. :(
<kutan> Mike| "linux-image-2.6.15-26-386"?
<Charims> crimsun: both are detected under ifconfig
<red> im having a problem installing flash thru the konsoe
<kutan> Cause it already says that's installed
<driz> error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! what does this mean
<red> konsole
<driz> ?
<Mike|> no...... i'm pretty sure it says headers in the package name
<Mike|> i did it last night. i'm pretty sure i remember it having the word headers in the name
<andi_> I tried to play a mp3 with amorak but it didn't worked :( when ich klicked on play hey ended !!
<Mike|> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 <-- similar to this
<kutan> Mike| "linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386"?
<kutan> oh
<kutan> yeah
<kutan> heh
<Mike|> yeah, that looks right
<kutan> Okay I'll download that
<GameCat> driz: what configure line are you using?
<driz> what do you mean?
<mad_man> using xchat can the quit and joined of users be turned off in the Discussion Area ? can't seem to find in preferences for control
<kutan> time to restart and try again
<GameCat> driz: you are trying to compile something to get that error yes? what command did you use to start the configure?
<driz> ./configure
<GameCat> driz: try "./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/"
<driz> GameCat: as is
<GameCat> without the " yeah
<red> how do i install flash version 7
<crimsun> Charims: so bring the wired interface up (presuming it's connected via cat 5e or whatnot)
<rolando> hi
<rolando> how can i make kpersonalizer not to start everytime i start my computer?
<driz> GameCat: ya ok so then so i understand this, Whats the difference?
<Mike|> red: extract the archive somewhere (assuming it comes as a tar.gz), cd to the directory in a terminal
<rolando> i tried removing it but it wants to remove also kdebase
<Mike|> red: sudo ./configure
<Mike|> make
<Mike|> make install
<red> ok
<Mike|> sorry. sudo make and sudo make install
<Charims> crimsun: i don't know where to go to bring it up
<GameCat> driz: it is a kde app so it needs qt3, and the libs are in a non-standard place on ubuntu/debian, and the prefix tells it where the rest of kde is
<rolando> so no ideas with kpersonalizer?
<GameCat> driz: or do you want the long version? :)
<red> i think im typing something in wrong, i extracted it to a folder on the desktop, and still cant get the command right in the konsole
<Mike|> rolando, you've checked ~/.kde/autostart to see if it's got an icon there?
<crimsun> Charims: KDE provides a graphical utility, or you can use the ifup command in Konsole
<nagyv> how can I switch off the mouse wheel to change windows if I am near the sides of the desktop?
<Charims> crimsun: ill check again for the graphical util.
<Mike|> red: you've changed to that directory?
<red> i got to the home directory but i need to get to the desktop and the folder is there
<Mike|> what's the name of the folder
<Mike|> ?
<red> flash
<driz> GameCat i think i see the problem: configure: WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<Mike|> cd ~/Desktop/flash
<Mike|> in konsole
<Mike|> or console
<Mike|> whatever you're using
<GameCat> driz: what are you compiling?
<red> i didnt put the little wavy thing in
<driz> kio_psp-0.1.1
<Mike|> ~ = /home/yourusername =)
<red> that worked for the directory
<Mike|> try the commands again
<rolando_> Mike|: how did you solve that problem?
<Mike|> what problem?
<rolando_> getting kpersonalizer everytime you log in
<rolando_> in autostart this is all i have
<rolando_> ~/.kde/Autostart/.directory
<Mike|> i haven't had the problem
<rolando_> you have 3.5.4?
<Mike|> not really no
<Mike|> but that's how kde usually autostarts something
<GameCat> driz: that just compiled here - you must be missing some dev libs
<notech> is there a ~/.kde/apps or something with kpersonalizer in it?
<driz> oh shocks
<Mike|> i don't actually have kubuntu at all at the moment. I had problems making it play nice in vmware last night
<Mike|> gonna try again tonight
<nagyv> is there a script or setup option that switches off the touchpad if a usb mouse is plugged in, and switches it on if necessary?
<GameCat> driz: if you are still getting the qt error it means you need to install the qt3 dev files
<rolando_> i see
<rolando_> this is the problem and some workaround
<rolando_> http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15137/KDE-wizard-after-every-reboot-why.html
<rolando_> thanx
<driz> GameCat
<GameCat> driz: yes?
<Mike|> oh... i thought kpersonalizer was the name of some app
<driz> I don't have a registered name sorry
* Mike| takes no responsibility for bad advice given before his 2nd cup of coffee ^_^
<GameCat> driz:  what do you get if you do "dpkg --list libqt3*"
<driz> GameCat: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Mike|> so anyone know of a conflict between kubuntu, vmware and vmware tools? I had issues last night....
<GameCat> lloks for libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev
<driz> GameCat and it doesnt seem to have none of them but one file installed
<nagyv> is there a script or setup option that switches off the touchpad if a usb mouse is plugged in, and switches it on if necessary?
<driz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<GameCat> driz: okay, do "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-headers libqt3-compat-headers" all on one line
<charims88> crimsun: I'm back again, no luck...
<crimsun> charims88: weren't you going to use the wired interface?
<charims88> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> charims88: so did you ifup the iface?
<soulrider> is anyone here using azureus?
<charims88> crimsun: how do i use ifup?
<GameCat> driz: once they are installed, you just need one more  - "sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev"
<driz> GameCat how come this doesnt come with KDE
<crimsun> charims88: ifup iface
<GameCat> driz: it does, just not with ubuntu
<driz> wow that suck
<GameCat> driz: all distro's make decisions - ubuntu decided not to use space in the default install for the compiling support
<dr_willis> soulrider,  i have used it.. but i perfer ktorrent or even utorrent + wine
<driz> oh ok
<soulrider> the thing is
<GameCat> driz: that kind of decision is why it all fits on one cd :)
<soulrider> io installed it
<soulrider> and when i leav eit on overnight and come int he morning
<driz> oh ok
<soulrider> my KDE is all lcoked up
<soulrider> i gotta restart xserver
<charims88> crimsun: it said "ignoring unkown interface iface=iface."
<driz> lol not the five CD install from some of the other Distros
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !real media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mike|> be nice if they made a prominent note of that when it installs.... "if you need to compile programs from source, you will need to do the following....."
<Mike|> something like that
<soulrider> and i dont know if its a problem of it using too much mem
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !rm player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> or what
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Hmmmmmm
<Mike|> i spent 2 hours last trying to figure out where gcc was
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> we got anything to play real media files?
<soulrider> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> there
<Mike|> well, figuring it out, installing it, figuring out i need4ed the headers too, installing that, etc etc
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Ummmmmm
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :/
<charims88> crimsun: i just now entered ifup eth0, it said "interface eth0 already configured"
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> this crap is to dam generic....
<Martijn81> crap?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmm  must b an echo in here..
<soulrider> its not generic
<soulrider> its awesome
<charims88> crimsun: i just used ifdown first, and now ifup, it is disovering dhcp
<soulrider> just read hte wiki
<soulrider> theres a lot of help there
<CaBlGuY> Riiiiiiiight...    :/
<CaBlGuY>     thanks for nothin..
<CaBlGuY> AGIAN
<charims88> crimsun: it reports: no DHCPOFFERS recieved, no working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Larynx> lo?
<jexsie> Hii....
<Larynx> i have a question
<jexsie> Can I help  me ???
<Larynx> que?
<jexsie> Spanish ??
<Larynx> no
<jexsie> Holas...
<Martijn81> nope, just ask  Larynx
<kutan> Alright someone in here just helped me install the new drivers for my NVIDIA card
<kutan> and it was successful
<kutan> Sort of...
<Larynx> what is dapper and warty and all that?
<jexsie> Alguien podria ayudarme con un problema de inicio de sesion en mi kubunu??
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> for future reference...
<kutan> The installation finished but when I rebooted it completely stops when it's on the loading screen.
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> https://player.helixcommunity.org/
<Martijn81> es! > jexsie
<DaSkreech> Larynx: Releases of the Distro?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> your fukn welcome.. :|
<jexsie> Martijn81, es ??
<Larynx> DaSkreech: how do you know wich one u have?
<Martijn81> !es > jexsie
<Martijn81> sry
<DaSkreech> Larynx: lsb_release -a or cat/etc/issue
<DaSkreech> cat /etc/issue
<Larynx> thnx
<kutan> Anyone? =\
<GameCat> kutan: which card do you have?
<DaSkreech> Which Loading screen?
<charims> crimsun: apparently its not likeing my DHCP invites from my router, i did some router configs to see if that would fix it, becuase normally this mac address is reserved for my windows install, which has a different name...
<kutan> NVIDIA Fx somethin or other
<kutan> Right now I'm using the live DVD I have for kubuntu to use Konversation
<GameCat> kutan: is it on the list here? http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<Kr4t05> Okay, why are the us.archieve.ubuntu.com repos hanging?
<Mike|> charims, what is you're trying to do exactly? get an IP address assigned?
<kutan> Nope, it's not on there
<charims88> crimsun: trying to connect to my network using ifup with a livecd
<Mike|> or crimsun... whoever's having the problem
<charims88> crimsun: both ndiswrapper and ifup arn't working...
<GameCat> kutan: is it hanging when it starts X?
<kutan> yep
<kutan> I've restarted multiple times
<Martijn81> kutan: do you have xgl installed maybe?
<kutan> ...xgl?
<Martijn81> that's probably would be a no then
<Mike|> heh
<kutan> Unless it's already there, no.
<Martijn81> which is good
<Martijn81> ok
<GameCat> kutan: you might want to try booting into text only mode, then installing the legacy nvidia drivers anyway - i use them with a geforce4 here - that's not on the list either.."sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<kutan> Alright
<kutan> hold on, gonna write that down =X
<derek> hello
<derek> can somebody explain to me how to install xgl
<kutan> Alright I'll be back with an update :D
<GameCat> do you know how to get to text mode? use recovery mode boot
<charims88> what is the KDE GUI program for wired network configurating?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell derek about xgl
<kutan> Yeah I know :P
<charims88> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<GameCat> just checking :)
<GameCat> then just startx after the install, no need to reboot to test
<Kr4t05> Mkay...
<Kr4t05> On the same tangent, is there any way to launch Xorg in a separate TTY?
<charims88> what is the KDE GUI program for wired network configurating?
<GameCat> as in run 2 x sessions on one machine?
<GameCat> Kr4t05: what do you mean - run 2 X sessions?
<derek> can an actual person explain how to install xgl? lol
<DaSkreech> Is there someway to get Kopete to do Spellchecking?
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kr4t05> GameCat: Something like that. I run XGL in TTY7.
<DaSkreech> Try those derek
<GameCat> Kr4t05: doesn't the switch user stuff in the K menu work with xgl then?
<Kr4t05> GameCat: Maybe?
<GameCat> that spawns a new X session
<charims88> crimsun: it seems i am unable to connect to the net :(
<GameCat> Kr4t05: k > switch user > start new session
<Jucato> I think it does, but you have to use a different user I think
<GameCat> should get you a new X session and a kde login screen
<charims88> crimsun: my computer is not getting an DHCPINVITE
<GameCat> oh yeah, can't really do it as the same user
<Mike|> charims88, you just need an IP address?
<charims88> Mike| can i configure a static one since DHCP isn't working?
<Mike|> yes
<Larynx> can anyone find this package --> build-essential fakeroot gcc3.4
<Mike|> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.whatever
<andi_> Now I want to ad a new link for adept ! Is it all right if i only make ad and enable oder must i write universe and multiverse or only universe or multiverse or .... ?
<Mike|> or however the ip addresses go on your network
<Jucato> Larynx: those are 3 packages
<Larynx> that explains
<Larynx> thnx
<andi_> +add
<Mike|> ...
<charims88> kk, ty
<Mike|> oh, there you are. i saw your clone error out and panicked for a second
<Jucato> lol
<derek> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeeJunFan> Can konversation do split window? So I can see what's going on in 2 channels w/o tab flipping?
<charims> haha its fine
<Warbo> Has anyone tried compiling/installing MusicMan? I am getting a problem that QT headers/libraries cannot be found ("checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"). I have even installed every package containing "qt" and "dev", but no luck
<Larynx> cant find gcc3.4 :<
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: AFAIK, no
<charims> i don't know what happened to crimsun tho
<Warbo> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.6-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 482 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<Warbo> There it is
<charims> maybe he had to do sumthing
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: know of any that can?
<Jucato> Larynx: gcc-3.4 not gcc3.4
<Larynx> Jucato: thanx
<Jucato> Larynx: any reason you would need that particular version? the latest is gcc-4.0
<charims> Mike| do i still have to ifdown after that and ifup again?
<charims> mike| becuase both ways it didn't work
<Larynx> Jucato: no im just following the instructions on the support site
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: unfortunately, no...
<Jucato> aah
<Mike|> um...
<Mike|> shut it down first
<Mike|> then give it the address
<Mike|> and that'll turn it back on
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: you might want to give XChat a try
<Mike|> i guess ifdown will do that. i've never used it. i use ifconfig eth0 down to shut mine down
<LeeJunFan> Yah, I'll check that - I used to use that, but don't remember.
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: or you could use Kopete for IRC, then just detach the tabs so you will have separate  windows per room...
<Larynx> Jucato: will it make any big difference if i dl the latest version?
<Jucato> Larynx: I'm not sure, but build-essential will download gcc-4.0 and that will be used as the default
<joe__>  hi, I'd like to set up shortcut keys in kde to be like emacs. Where should I look?
<Jucato> Larynx: if the thing you are trying to compile needs gcc-3.4 specifically, you would need to do some extra steps
<charims> Mike| well, looking at my netgear rount page, i see it trying to connect as 192.168.0.5 ..., under the name HOST1 , but linux doesnt like it
<GameCat> charims: sorry to butt in - try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" rather than reboot
<Jucato> joe__: you could start in System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Mike|> charims: what is the IP of the machine you're using to get in here?
<joe__> Jucato: thanks so much
<Larynx> Jucato: ok
<ramon> i need to use alsaconf, how do i install that ? :<
<ramon> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mike|> hrm...... i've managed to break one of my virtual machines......
<ramon> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<obf213> hey i keep getting an error message everytime i log on
<Jucato> what error message?
* dr_willis waits....
<Kutan> Well
<Kutan> It worked
<obf213> saying that that some composite extenstion not found
<dr_willis> Jucato,  ya ruined it! :)
<dr_willis> lol.
<Jucato> wow! dr_willis is here! :-D
<Kutan> It stopped hangin up at the loading screen
<Jucato> sorry ehehe
<obf213> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<obf213> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<obf213> Section "Extensions"
<obf213> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<obf213> EndSection
<dr_willis> dayshift this week.. going to sleep soon.
<GameCat> Kutan: excellent
<Kutan> now it's hanging up at the blank screen right before I get to the login screen. -_-
<obf213> i get that message
<obf213> and then i get another one too that says composite manager crahsed twice and is disabled
<GameCat> Kutan: or not :/
<obf213> like verytime i log on
<dr_willis> dont enable the composite extension perhaps?
<Jucato> obf213: you're trying to use window transparencies and shadows, but don't have composite enabled
<charims> Mike| the ip of this comp shouldn't matter, its a separate laptop
<obf213> o i though i disabled that
<ramon> what package should i install if i want to use alsaconf ?
<Jucato> obf213: go to System Settings > Desktop > Window Behavior > Translucency tab > disable Use transluceny/shadows
<Mike|> charims, i was fishing for your subnet address. the one that won't connect might be trying to connect under the wrong one
<Jucato> dr_willis: eheheh! sorry for ruining an almost perfect moment... :-D
<Mike|> give it an IP one number higher than the IP of whatever you're using now
<obf213> jucato thanks
<Mike|> on the last octet
<charims> Mike| the ip of this comp is 192.168.0.3
<Jucato> ooh router....
<Kutan> So, anyone have a solution?
<charims> Gamecat: Tried that, did the same thing as Ifdown followed by Ifup
<Larynx> ffs
<Mike|> well, that's not it
<GameCat> charims: what is in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0?
<Jucato> Kutan: what did you do before this started happening?
<Larynx> is module-assistant something i have to dl?
<Kutan> I installed the new NVIDIA drivers for my video card
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> Kutan: can you please check if you have linux-restricted-modules-* installed and if it's the same version as the linux-image-* version you are using?
<Kutan> How can I find that out? =\
<jon_> hello
<charims> GameCat  for eth0 it says "auto eth0" next line "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<jon_> im wondering what a really good bittorrent client would be
<dr_willis> ktorrent is ok. or i use wine and utorrent.exe :)
<GameCat> charims: hang on, I'll upload one...
<Larynx> any one?
<Jucato> KTorrent works for me.
<Kutan> Just if you don't know, I'm using the live DVD right now so I'd have to reboot to check.
<Jucato> Kutan: hold on...
<Kutan> k
<jon_> i upgraded to dapper and im not sure if its gnome or KDE?
<GameCat> charims: http://wastedtimes.net/stuff/eth0.txt
<Jucato> Kutan: do you know your way around the command line?
<Kutan> Not really...
<Jucato> oh..
<Kutan> A little bit
<GameCat> charims: adjust IPs to suit, then restart networking
<Jucato> Kutan: well, I have to give you some instructions first before you reboot
<Kutan> Alright
<GameCat> charims: gateway is the router IP
<charims> Gamecat: kk brb, time 2 eat
<Jucato> Kutan: when you reach the part where everything seems "stuck" at the bootsplash (Kubuntu logo on plain black background), press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to log into a command line session
<Kutan> It doesn't even get there
<Kutan> Oh wait
<Kutan> you mean where it tells me what it's loading and stuff?
<Jucato> Kutan: yes
<Kutan> Okay
<Jucato> ok, once you log into a command line, type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit your sources.list
<Jucato> Kutan: then look for the line with "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main" and add "restricted" after main
<Jucato> Kutan: so that it would be "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted"
<charims> gamecat: scarfed down my food, im bak
<Kutan> okay
<Jucato> Kutan: after that, press Ctrl+O and Enter to overwrite/save, then Ctrl+X to exit nano
<Kutan> then sudo reboot
<Kutan> ?
<Jucato> Kutan: not yet :-D
<Kutan> oh
<Jucato> Kutan: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Jucato> hopefully linux-restricted-modules will be upgraded, if you have it installed.
<Kutan> k
<Jucato> if nothing seems to be upgraded, you can try to manually install it using "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<Kutan> alright I'm tryin to write this all down neatly cause I PHAIL at neat writing
<jott_> are there plans for putting vtk 5 in the repositories (either edgy or dapper) ? (its already in debian unstable)
<Jucato> Kutan: hehehe so do I. just make sure you understand what you right. that's the most important thing right now :-D
<charims> gamecat: nothing :(
<Mike|> without a doubt, this is the STUPIDEST thing i've ever heard. Windows Vista is going to block any attempt to change or disable the sound it plays when you log into it
<charims> hehe
<Mike|> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm sure there will be some "hack" around that...
<Mike|> now see, this RIGHT HERE is why I only load windows when I play video games
<jott_> its like those mobile phone that supposed to make a sound when taking a picture to warn everybody in the vicinity ;)
<GameCat> charims: do you have a firewall running?
<charims> ummm, no, not a hardware one, and none that i know of on the livecd
<DaSkreech> Mike|: On what basis?
<Mike|> eh?
<Kutan> Alright brb gonna try that jucato, thanks for the help. :D
<Jucato> Kutan: good luck!!
<Kutan> thanks
<charims> Gamecat :ummm, no, not a hardware one, and none that i know of on the livecd
<Mike|> about windows? I mean its habit of disallowing you to do things when it makes absolutely no sense. ie., lack of configurability
<GameCat> charims: does ifconfig eth0 show the IP etc you put in the interfaces file?
<Jucato> ... or at least without paying for some 3rd party software, like WIndowsBlinds...
<Mike|> i know those guys actually. they make good stuff
<DBO> Mike|, no no, it doesnt make sense for YOU...  for a corporation however...  you see they dont pander to the individual (and frankly, I dont see why they would) but linux does.  Its just a matter of goals...
<Mike|> stardock
<dustin> soo im a new user....YAY
<charims> Gamecat: yes
<__mikem> they make good stuff? if by good you mean, prone to crashing all the time, then yes they have the best products on the market
<GameCat> charims: can you ping the router?
<charims> gamecat what do you mean?
<Jucato> __mikem: I think he was referring to the guys who make WindowsBlinds
<__mikem> I know, I was refering to them also
<GameCat> charims: "ping 192.168.0.1" or whatever the router IP is
<GameCat> charims: what happens?
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> I never knew WindowsBlinds crashed a lot
<dr_willis> Jucato,  i was not impressed by windowblinds much. :P
<dr_willis> now that game they sold.. glacatic civilizations - was cool!@
<charims> Gamecat: it sas yhay from 192.168.0.5 icmp_seq=#  destination host unreachable
<Mike|> i haven't used windowblinds myself. don't knwo fi it crashes or not
<Mike|> i play galactic civ II all the time though
<Mike|> chat with the developers in their chat room
<raptros-v76> ok
<dr_willis> was going to get Gal Civ II - then realized how rarely i played the first
<Mike|> gal civ ii is awesome
<Mike|> addictive as hell
<Mike|> one of those where you've been playing a while, look up and notice you have to get up for work in 5 minutes
<Jucato> dr_willis: I have only used the trial version. But I don't know if there are free alternatives to theme Windows...
<Mike|> anyway, no matter who MS is catering to, disabling the ability to customize something as stupid as the login sound is just DUMB
<jott_> Jucato: patch uxtheme.dll or what it was ;)
<Jucato> oh...
<charims> if i could get ndiswrapper to log me in, then this would work... but im in livecd anyways, and im about to jsut reinstall kubuntu, then fix my sound problem...
<Jucato> yeah I think I did that to get clearlooks on XP
<Mike|> Uncle Bill knows better, so we're not going to let you do that. Here, have a free adware program :D
<GameCat> charims: the cable is plugged in, isn't it :)
<jott_> hehe luna makes me wanna puke all the time.. :p
<dr_willis> Jucato,  im the kind of guy that sets the thing to classic mode to get more speed! :P
<Mike|> me too
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mike|: Can't you do that? I know you could in 2000
<charims> Gamecat: definitely, and there is a light from the port
<Jucato> Mike|:  c'mon, they've disabled the user's ability to even think! Why would you be surprised that they disable customizations? :-D
<Mike|> heh
<charims> so, with ethernet, im screwed, won't connect, with my usb stick, im screwed. becuase ndiswrapper recognizes the hardware, but the wireless assistant doesnt
<charims> it worked like a charm on the installed system...
<GameCat> charims: very odd
<Mike|> I guarantee you the first thing people are going to do is try to delete that sound, just because it tells them they can't disable it
<Mike|> the .wav
<charims> hee hee
<Mike|> i would
<Mike|> when i tell my computer to do something, i expect it to do it
<jott_> hehe then hits the windows file protection and restores it at once ;)
<charims> crimsun: are you there, i'm jsut about to reinstall kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Damn, you're right. Guess you'd have to change the C:\Windows\media\Windows Logoff Sound.wav :|
<dr_willis> jott_,  ive even seen it restore virus infected files! :P
* Mike| points at the $2,000 worth of hardware sitting on the floor ..... MINE ----->
<Jucato> but you'll be swamped by dialog boxes asking if you really want to delete/change that file...
<Jucato> Kutan: how did  it go?
<Mike|> this is why i'm ranting about it, FYI: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/31/2347201
<Kutan> It was already fully updated -_-
<Jucato> still have the same problem?
<Kutan> and it already had the security extension
<Kutan> Yeah, nothing changed at all. o_o
<Jucato> Kutan: not security, "restricted"
<GameCat> I'm off, night all
<Kutan> yeah that's what I meant
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mike|: Where in the world did MS get that idea? :o
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> Kutan: btw, how did you install the NVIDIA driver?
<Mike|> from the same person who thought up Clippy I'd imagine
<Jucato> Kutan: did you check if linux-restricted-modules and linux-image matched?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Guess so.
<Kutan> Yeah
<Jucato> ok... I'm stumped...
<Mike|> that would be my fault possibly. he was trying to install it and I told him how to get gcc installed
<Jucato> How did you install the drivers anyway?
<Kutan> I installed it through the console "sudo sh (name of script)"
<Jucato> Kutan: aaah
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> hold on, did you download the latest NVIDIA driver from their site?
<Kutan> Yeah
<Jucato> err... I think that driver doesn't work with Dapper
<Kutan> ._.;
<Mike|> really??
<Jucato> Mike|: was that for me?
<Mike|> i was planning to install kubuntu on my new box when it gets here next week =(
<Mike|> yes
<Jucato> the new driver that NVIDIA released last week (was it last week) is for Xorg 7.1
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mike|: http://it.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=195520&cid=16020964 <--- That's just brutal to the Gnome guys.
<Mike|> and it's got a bleeding edge vid card, so I'll definitely need the neweest
<Jucato> Dapper only uses 7.0
<Jucato> Kutan: did you download the 1.0-8774 driver?
<Zamboulie> !xgl
<Kutan> uhhh
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Mike|> CheeseBurgerMan, i think he's possible referring to that "spatial navigation" debate a couple years ago
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh.
<Kutan> >_<
<Jucato> rawr.. spatial navigation......
<Mike|> that kind of ticked me off too
<Kutan> I'm confused
<charims> arnt we all
<Mike|> find, do it by default, but at least put an option in there to turn it off without me reaching for the conf file
<Mike|> fine*
<Jucato> Kutan: I would suggest you just download the NVIDIA driver from the repositories, the "nvidia-glx" package
<Jucato> Kutan: in the command line (Ctrl+Alt+F1 again), type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" then after it downloaded and installed, "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Kr4t05> !info screenkast
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in any distro I know
<Kutan> alright..
<Mike|> !ati
<Jucato> Mike|:  spatial navigation in GNOME?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kutan> hold on, writing it down
<Mike|> Jucato, they changed nautilus so that every time you clicked a folder to go deeper into the file system, it popped open a new window
<Mike|> they called it "spatial navigation", while everyone else just called it annoying
<Jucato> Mike|: yes, spatial navigation. but you don't have to edit the conf files to deactivate that...
<Mike|> then someone wrote an article BLAMING USERS because the users didn't like it
<crimsun> charims: if it's easier, just reinstall it.
<Mike|> not now, no. back when they first did it you did
<crimsun> charims: I'm very busy atm, sorry.
<Mike|> doesn' tmatter now. I actually like how it does it now, with the row of tabs
<Jucato> yikes... I'm glad I didn't use it back then...
<Kutan> alright brb gonna try that
<Jucato> Kutan: good luck again!
<flaccid> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212025 <- have they removed the wacom tablet entries in xorg for next release?
<Mike|> i'm just gonna have all sorts of problems getting any kind of linux running on my new box
<Mike|> i splurged and bought the most powerful hardware I could get. i know that video card's gonna give me trouble
<jott_> those wacom entries are broken anyway ... had to change them to make my wacom tablet work correct ;p
<Jucato> hehehe
<Mike|> --> NVIDIA Geforce 7950 GX2 1GB 16X PCI Express
<jott_> Mike|: thats the right card to use the nv driver ;P
<Mike|> ?
<jott_> (non accelerated ;) just kidding
<Mike|> as far as i've been able to tell, that's the fastest video card in existence (today)
<Mike|> sure is priced like it is
<jott_> its probably sweet
<faked_> Hey, I'm trying to install Frostwire from a tarball and I extracted it but there's no configure file so I can't run "$ ./configure".... wtf do I do now?
<Mike|> there's not a .deb package?
<charims> crimsun: just got your message, i decided to reinstall, thats understandable, reinstalling now, i will have more hd space this time
<Mike|> http://frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://mirror1.peercommons.net/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<faked_> I don't know the first thing about using those debian packages >_>
<archangel_> hey whats the command to configure x?
<faked_> I DL them but I unno what to do with them
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<faked_> I know that
<jott_> Mike|: is the 7950gx2 even supported by 8774?
<faked_> it's just that, if using the d
<faked_> debian package will work, I'd like to know how to use it >_>
<Mike|> 8774? what is that?
<Jucato> faked_: right-click on the .deb, select Kubuntu Package Menu > Install Package
<ramon> anyone knows how to fix this :(
<ramon> ------- sound initialization -------
<ramon> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<ramon> Could not open /dev/dsp
<jott_> Mike|: the latest nvidia linux driver version
<Jucato> Mike|: that's the latest NVIDIA driver released by NVIDIA...
<Mike|> oh
<Mike|> i have no idea
<Mike|> if i can't get linux installed, I'll just suffer with windows until it linux catches up to it
<flaccid> i have no idea why they would put wacom entries in there..
<Mike|> but this PC is starting to show its age and I want something that wont be obsolete in a year
<Jucato> flaccid: trying to support as many hardware combos there are
<faked_> wow that's really simple, thanks >_>
<flaccid> Jucato: but why load it if your computer doesn't have it
<Jucato> flaccid: did you notice that Kubuntu also installs wireless, bluetooth, etc. even if you don't have it?
<charims> Im reinstalling kubuntu, and i told it to resize the partition, it got to 100%, and now its jsut sitting there... uh-oh
<flaccid> Jucato: yes but thats packages, we are talking about xorg.conf
<Ashex> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Jucato> flaccid: coz that's the default? I don't know why recnfiguring xserver-xorg doesn't remove it though
<kutan> Well it installed well, but it's hanging up at the boot screen and not the blank screen anymore
<Jucato>  @_@
<flaccid> Jucato: yeah. it shouldn't be default. why load a driver for hardware that doesn't exist
<flaccid> :)
<Jucato> because the default settings need to support as many hardware combos possible... :-D
<Jucato> unless you want xserver-xorg to be reconfigured everytime you try to install/update/etc?
<flaccid> Jucato: so is a default xorg.conf used for every install ie. it doesn't generate one on install from xserver-xorg ?
<flaccid> we all use the same default xorg.conf ?
<Jucato> I think so. unless you reconfigure xserver-xorg in the Desktop CD before you install
<flaccid> hmm thats not good
<Jucato> the Desktop CD installer merely copies the settings on the CD
<charims> great, it crashed :(
<Jucato> that's why it's fast
<kutan> sooo
<kutan> This all friggin started because I wanted games to run faster. -_-
<Jucato> kutan: I'm stumped, really...
<flaccid> Jucato: dexconf generates it, but when is the question?
<Jucato> kutan: those instructions usually work
<Jucato> flaccid: what question?
<kutan> I'm tempted to just format and reinstall kubuntu -_-
<flaccid> it can't be a default xorg.conf because it has ati and not nvidia in there and settings specific to my hardware
<charims> i just tried that, tried to resize my partition, and welah, it froze while resizing, then i had to terminate :(
<samyfom> y'a un francophone ici?
<flaccid> question is when dexconf generates it
<flaccid> so these wacom entries are bogus
<Jucato> flaccid: it tries to detect the video card when you run the Desktop CD
<flaccid> Jucato: then wouldn't it do the other hardware as well
<Jucato> probably...
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> now I'm confused too. lol
<samyfom> Hello Hello!!!
<samyfom> Who like Vice City here?
<charims> well, good news, windows still starts up, but its running a startup scandisk, is that good or bad?
<Mike|> I still play it sometimes
<flaccid> it looks like does the config program and then adds wacom tablet entries. i would call this a bug or bad algorithm
<Mike|> charims, as long as it does that only once, don't worry about it. if it does it every time.....
<skavenge> it'll do it by default on a ntfs partition resize, but like Mike| said, it shouldnt do it after
<crimsun> charims: that's normal if you shrink your NTFS partition size.
<charims> mike| ok, well, i don't think it will run it again, as long as the drive is fixed, but the drive wasn't resized, it got mad, froze, and i had to terminate it :(
<Mike|> there you go. Windows usually does a scandisk if it doesn't like how you turned it off
<charims> Mike| no, the partitioner in kubuntu froze :(
<Mike|> :/
<Mike|> oh....
<charims> while resizing :( but everything seems okay, time to boot live cd
* kutan criez
<samyfom> ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
<samyfom> comment rendre Konversation en francais??!!
<samyfom> how make Konversation in french???
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hawkwind> samyfom: Install the correct language packs for beginners
<samyfom> okay man!!
<samyfom> thanks beaucoup
<Hawkwind> samyfom: Please keep the conversation here in the channel so others can help and learn
<Hawkwind> samyfom: sudo apt-get install <package>
<Jucato> whoa!
<pestilence> so i have a 6.06 cd in my cdrom.  and i ran apt-cdrom add, and ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.  but it only wanted to upgrade like 4 packages.  what gives?
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind!
<samyfom> ahh!! whats the name of package?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Evening(my time) :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Hawkwind> samyfom: Whatever package you want to install
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good evening(my time) to ya :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! god morning! (noon your time)
<samyfom> i want make Konversation in french
<samyfom> because i'm not good in english
<Hawkwind> samyfom: I don't know.  Probably a language setting in kcontrol or something
<samyfom> ok thanks
<Jucato> samyfom: you could try asking the guys in the !fr channel
<samyfom> ouf!
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind, Jucato
<charims> trying to resize partition again
<samyfom> it doesn't work
<Jucato> Hobbsee: could you explain the init-crack stuff again?
<Jucato> or should I ask that over at -devel?
<samyfom> i go to french kubuntu channel!!
<samyfom> good night!
<Jucato> samyfom: good luck and good night
<flaccid> anybody have knetstats going on kubuntu ?
<ascetik> hey are any of you running ubuntu on a laptop... because i am have some strange problems that is specific to laptops
<Hobbsee> Jucato: see planet.ubuntu.com - scott's post
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok thankies!
<Jucato> btw, Kopete still not in backports, and au.archive.ubuntu.com totally has no backports...
<charims> wow, the partitioner is taking forever to even say it is resizing :(
<Jucato> charims: did you remember to unmount the partition first before trying to resize it?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah, interesting.
<charims> well, i don' think it was mounted, i probably should have checked :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i dotn think the release people care over these few days :P
<Jucato> ehehe... I understand... to busy with Knot...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and there the ones who will need to figure out what's happened to soyuz, and fix it again
<Jucato> ah yes.. soyuz...
* Jucato thinks of soy beans whenever he hears/sees "soyuz"...
<kutan> Jucato
<charims> Jucato: should i unmount remote share?
<Jucato> charims: only the partition you are trying to modify
<kryptor> hi all
<charims> jucato: kk, it was unmounted
<kutan> Do you think there's any possible solution to my problem? If not I'm about to reinstall/reformat
<kryptor> i have searched the whole kubuntu site for install instructions, cannot find
<lcdguy> hello all
<Jucato> kutan: sorry, I'm out of ideas
<Jucato> kryptor: maybe if you told us what you were trying to install??
<kryptor> kubuntu
<kryptor> this is the chan isn't it?
<Jucato> yes. so you're trying to install Kubuntu?
<lcdguy> i was wondering if anyone here could help me with a weird issue i am having with my videocard
<kryptor> yes, have burnt 4 disks already
<kryptor> none work
<kryptor> and i would like to read up on the install process so i answer questions right
<Jucato> and by "none work" what do you mean? btw, which installer did you download? Desktop CD or Alternate Install CD?
<kryptor> all 3
<kryptor> alternat, desktop and live
<kutan> Alright I'll be back later, gonna format
<Jucato> Desktop CD and Live CD are the same
<kryptor> ok
<kutan> Thanks for the help anyway jucato :P
<Jucato> kutan: ok.. sorry I couldn't help solve it...
<kryptor> same luck with ubuntu
<kutan> speaking of ubuntu
<Jucato> kryptor: what happens when you try to run the Desktop CD?
<kutan> What's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<lcdguy> i think it's just the main desktop it uses gnome vs kde
<Agios> ubuntu is gnome based, kubuntu is kde based
<Jucato> Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE.
<Kr4t05> kutan: Kubuntu == KDE; Ubuntu == GNOME
<kryptor> it gets to opening and then all the lights on the monitor config flash
<Jucato> but underneat, they're practically the same
<kutan> which is better for a noob?
<archangel_> what is the command to configure your display?
<lcdguy> i personally prefer kubuntu, but they are equally challaneging
<Jucato> it really depends on the "taste" of the person, andhis wants/needs
<kutan> uhmmm... Gaming?
<Jucato> archangel_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> kutan: neither or both
<archangel_> thanks again Jucato
<kutan> lol
<Jucato> it doesn't matter as most games are desktop environment agnostic
<kutan> Wow
<kutan> I have no idea what that just meant
<Jucato> lol
<kutan> but time to format
<kutan> See yas
<Jucato> it means that most games
<kutan> ?
<lcdguy> bassicaly it doesn't matter if you run gnome or kde
<Jucato> don't choose whether they will run on GNOME or KDE
<kutan> oh
<Jucato> in fact, you can install GNOME programs on KDE and vice versa
<kutan> ...oh
<lcdguy> yup
<kutan> Alright
<kutan> OKAY LESS INTERRUPTING MORE FORMATTING
<kutan> :P
<lcdguy> anyone here know anything about setting up dual head setups on ati graphics cards ?
<leandro> e
<reddwolf78> hello i have a question  i have a bluetooh compatable palmpilot and wounder is there a way to set linux up to link up with it useing the blue tooth
<lcdguy> sorry i don't know anything about bluetooth other than that my cell phone has it
<reddwolf78> oh ok
<reddwolf78> how about anyone else
<reddwolf78> or at leat might be able to point me in the right direction
<lcdguy> whats the model of palm pilot
<reddwolf78> its a tungsten e2 buy palmone
<jott_> reddwolf78: have you tried kpilot?
<jott_> (never used it as i have no palm)
<jott_> !info kpilot
<obf213> is wine worth it
<ubotu> kpilot: KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1855 kB, installed size 4308 kB
<obf213> if i want to run like media applications or is it not worth it
<reddwolf78> i was able to set kpilot up with the hotsynk feture
<jott_> obf213: depends on the particular app ;)
<obf213> ok its a media player to watch tv on the computer
<reddwolf78> but i was woundering about the bluetooth compatablity of both linux and my palm
<obf213> jott my question is it safe
<obf213> it wont make me more vulnerable or anything right?
<jott_> obf213: why not use one of the many media palyers for linux?
<lcdguy> like vlc :D
<obf213> i have to download gthere media player jot. its called TVU networks
<Agios> I use tvtime here
<jott_> reddwolf78: don't know .. bluetooth obex works fine here (with my mobile)
<reddwolf78> is there a site that might give me a list that i can look at with compatable  bluetooth device
<lcdguy> i have a question in regards to my sound card
<reddwolf78> #lad
<rannie> exit
<reddwolf78> the link i listed is good with sound items
<lcdguy> everytime i reboot/restart x it changes to the default settings on the switches section on the mixer. the problem is i need the optical audio output enabled to make the sound work.
<reddwolf78> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<archangel_> dude my pc's display is so messed up
<driz> hey guys I need help finding a manual for this motherboard... P4G533-LA
<archangel_> and no one knows crap on how to fix it
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<der_steppenwolf> hi
<Agios> driz: http://www.elhvb.com/mboards/OEM/HP/
<der_steppenwolf> could someone help with a problem about dvd devices?
<archangel_> Jucato: how experienced in linux are you?
<Agios> LOL
<Agios> archangel_: very
<Jucato> me? not so much
<jott_> Jucato: hey it could happen that questions are asked only once when everybody would seek answers by digging the internet ;p scnr
<kubuntu-Roberto> Hello everyone. i'm new to kubuntu and deb files. I've downloaded webmin 1.290 deb file, and I've installed it. Problem is I can't log in using either root or my user name. any suggestions
<Agios> archangel_: xvidtune and edit xorg.conf
<Agios> it's the hard way but it will work
<Zamboulie> whats the command to update the kernel?
<archangel_> Agios: dude is there a way (and if so, would you be willing) for you to look at my pc over the net
<archangel_> Agios: like the desktop sharing program
<Agios> sure, msg me the ssh login
<archangel_> I'm hoping I can trust you
<lcdguy> lol
<Agios> you never know
<archangel_> lol, I guess I'm screwed anyway
<Agios> encrypt your data
<der_steppenwolf> k3b does not recognize my dvd device
<Zamboulie> whats the command to update the kernel
<der_steppenwolf> only my cd writer device
<obf213> is there a lot of stuff that wine doesnt opne
<archangel_> how?
<der_steppenwolf> but cdrecord the other way around, i don't understand
<obf213> like the unistaller.exe did
<Agios> Zamboulie: apt-get install <kernel of your choice>
<eljefedelito> hello kubuntu-Roberto; no, sorry... check the developer's web site FAQ
<Zamboulie> whats the newest one
<obf213> ddnt open for the file i had, then the next one it wont open the .exe file at all
<obf213> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<digivore> can i save a session in ubuntu and shut down the computer, but next time i logon, restart the last saved session with open applications and stuff...?  is that possible?
<kubuntu-Roberto> I'll check the faq
<Zamboulie> and what would the command for updating ATI drivers be?
<Agios> no idea, I use nvidia
<Agios> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<obf213> divigore kubuntu does that by default
<Agios> kde does, yes. Don't know what gnome does though
<archangel_> how do we hook up Agios
<archangel_> I have the pw
<Jucato> digivore: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<josef> hai is there anybody that want me to to install mp3
<kubuntu-Roberto> I check webmin's faq, no such luck, nothing on kubunt, ubuntu or debian. They simply say how to install, and then simply logon as root, but it doesn't work
<alexicon> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Jucato> hi josef! everyting working fine?
<josef> hai jucato its work fine I have already installed the games and its fun
<Jucato> :-D
<josef> only there no mp3 i read it already but i am still confused
<digivore> Jucato: Kubuntu
<Jucato> digivore: go to System Settings > KDE Componenets > Session Manager
<digivore> obf213:  kubuntu does it by itself?  actually i havan't tried it yet.. have always closed all the apps before i shut down..
<digivore> How do i make transparent windows in kubuntu?
<lcdguy> xgl is one way i think
<obf213> divigore it automatically restores sessions
<digivore> i'm new, can someone explain something for me?
<digivore>  KDE is to ubuntu     like ____  is to windows?
<obf213> i need major help now
<obf213> i had a program i installed with wine.
<Jucato> KDE is to ubuntu as Windows is to Windows....
<obf213> the uninstall was on the desktop i used the wine command to unistall
<lcdguy> digivore i guess the closest analogy would be areo is to windows vista
<obf213> all of a sudden all my deskto icons dissappeard
<obf213> the directory for my desktio dissappeareed
<Jucato> lcdguy: isn't aero just a type type of rendering engine?
<obf213> nvm i got my desktop back, but lost all the ifles i had on it
<digivore> lcdguy: don't know vista,     but 'desktop managers?' like kde are interchangable?
<Jucato> digivore: Windows uses it's own and only it's own Desktop Environment and WIndow Manager
<digivore> could i replace KDE with something else?
<Jucato> digivore: yes. with GNOME, Xfce, fluxbox, etc
<lcdguy> well true, but in windows the window manager is integraded into the system while kde/gnome is a seperate promgram running on linux/unix
<digivore> Jucato:  and i would have to uninstall KDE, and then say install another?
<Jucato> lcdguy: yes, that's why I said "Windows is to Windows"... there's no concrete distinction in Windows
<Jucato> digivore: or you could have them both installed
<lcdguy> true
<digivore> Would i use both at the same time?  i'm thinking Enlightenment in particular
<Jucato> digivore: at the same time, for different users
<Jucato> but not for the same user. at the same time
<digivore> Jucato:  thanks
<actinic> Jucato, I'd like other opinions from the remaining 236 presently on the forum :)
<actinic> j/k
<Jucato> .......
<Jucato> if you could get them all to speak, then why not?
<actinic> lol, a silent bunch they are
<Jucato> I estimate that 200 of the nicks in here have not spoken a word for the past weeks that I have been here
<word> true
<actinic> i concur, in fact I don't believe they exist
<actinic> if I were to say 'Hey aztun, you're a JERK'
<Jucato> the do exist. but they are just silent. very silent...
<word> they don't exist
<actinic> u think he'll reply?
<actinic> :)
<lcdguy> lol
<Jucato> lol! word sorry... I forgot you were there
<word> ;p
<actinic> i think the kubuntu dev's stack these forums with fictitious people
<lcdguy> does anyone here know anything about configuring dual head ?
<actinic> to convey a sense of popularity
<word> haha
<Jucato> lol
<actinic> :)
<word> Ok..so i have a problem where when i leave my computer on for about 2 days...things start getting funky memory fills up etc. lots of seek errors (87% sure not an hd error) then when i restart Xgl doesn't start up..I got the output from dmesg after having it on for a couple days - http://pastebin.ca/156686 and after it fails to start up - http://pastebin.ca/156688 I just now realized on this occurance of the problem..that by doing /etc/init.d/kdm
<word> hink this is kdm's fault or something but this never happened with X...any ideas?
<word> figure if i keep pasting that eventually i'll get an answer ;p
<Jucato> hahaha
<actinic> word, your HDD is failing
<word> you sure?
<actinic> uh ... no :)
<actinic> but i thought i should answer
<word> heh
<Kragnerac> Hello, I want to know (this is an Ubuntu-Xubuntu/Kubuntu question), when I installed gtk2-engines-gtk-qt on breezy, and uninstalled it, the theme and font was messed up, and I could only change them in KDE's KControl. Is this but fixed in Dapper?
<actinic> sounds kind of like a memory leak
<word> i have a brand new sata drive...and a 1-2 year old ide 80 gig maxtor drive..
<word> hmm actinic probably...ever used ivtv? it seems to crash on me for some reason or another..and i wonder if when it crashes it doesn't actually shut itself down entirely..and continues to muck things up..
<actinic> word, no i haven't
<actinic> but if certain processes start taking up more cpu resources ...
<Jucato> ooh.. NeoChaosX.... from ubuntuforums?
<actinic> you can pretty well be sure you've gotta leak
<actinic> the big ? is which one/ones
<word> i'm partial to believing it's a combination of ivtv and mythbackend..
<actinic> any issues discovered by googling?
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I try to install Compiz-KDE, I get the following error message: http://tinyurl.com/hfsjs
<NeoChaosX> Jucato: yes, I'm a Ubuntu forums regular
<word> the ivtv one was discovered to be an as yet unsolved problem (or solution undocumented)...the hd error stuff...mixed results...
<Jucato> ehehe! nice to see you here. I'm Fenyx in the forums..
<NeoChaosX> oh, hey dude!
<NeoChaosX> didn't recognize ya, obviously
<actinic> Kragnerac, is that program available thru apt or synaptic?
<usuario> apt-get install traceroute
<Jucato> yeah.. I wish I could change my name in the forums....
<actinic> word: that's interesting, looks like there might be a few issues then
<actinic> !windows
<word> yah :(
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<NeoChaosX> couldn't you just request a name change?
<word> loolll
<InuDuelist> Hello, all.
<actinic> :)
<InuDuelist> Hey, Jucato's here again.
<usuario> is there any expert around?
<Kragnerac> actinic: Both apt and Synaptic
<Jucato> InuDuelist: ehehe! I've been here for the past 3 hours..
<NeoChaosX> jucato: at a previous vB board I was at, the admins had the ability to change a user's name
<actinic> Kragnerac, have your apt-get updated?
<Jucato> NeoChaosX: yeah, but I doubt if the admins would honor that request... they might get swamped with the same request if word gets out
<NeoChaosX> ah, understandable
<word> i'm not going anywhere..
<Jucato> lol
<Kragnerac> actinic: Yes, it is updated.
<InuDuelist> Jucato, I haven't.
<InuDuelist> I was gone, actually.
<InuDuelist> I was over at a friend's house watching the conclusion to Who Wants to be a Superhero?
<usuario> my problem is like that.. i can open adept without opening an konsole window .. I do have do do anything on the konsole window ... just if i don open it, the kdeusu window can appear and i can open the adept. after a while, it just give up to show. no message is shown. whaththehellisthat?
<Zamboulie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kutan> Anyone have or know of any scripts that are full of good things for me to install?
<kutan> I may have to word that differently.
<usuario> what do u want?
<usuario> good thingz
* rouzic esta ausente
<kutan> yeah.. good things
<kutan> lol
<kutan> Like games, programs etc.
<k_user> use adept
<k_user> u canfind anything
<kutan> I know but I don't even know what to look for specifically >_>
<Kragnerac> anybody? :(
<skavenge> adept search 'game'
<alexicon> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k_user> where r u from? do u speak portuguese?
<alexicon> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Jucato> err..
<Jucato> alexicon: Amarok 1.4.2 is released in Kubuntu.org
<k_user> i know  apage where there r lots of linux games but it in portuguese
<kutan> I don't speak portuguese
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that too
<Jucato> ^_^
<k_user> thats bad
<Hobbsee> !no amarok is <reply>amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<k_user> well i recomend (or however we spell that) enemy territory
<k_user> thats a great game
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nice! :-D
<Hobbsee> :)
<k_user> i still have  a problem... :(
<alexicon> !multiverse > alexicon
<k_user> my adept can't open without opening the konsole because it can't open the kdeusu
<actinic> Kragnerac, that prog seems to be missing some dependency
<kutan> !WINE > kutan
<k_user> kdesu
<actinic> Kragnerac, you might have better luck installing from source
<k_user> i dont know
<k_user> :(
<k_user> noone helps
<alexicon> hrmm im not seeing multiverse in adepts repository manager
<alexicon> is that something you have to manually add now?
* Mike| takes another crack at installing kubuntu in vmware
<actinic> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<k_user> adept is installed
<Jucato> alexicon:Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<k_user> it works
<k_user> but needs the kdesu
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> i only see the multiverse backports..
* alexicon shrugs
<alexicon> i'll add multiverse manually
<Jucato> alexicon: do you have a line that says "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"?
<alexicon> yep
<Jucato> where xx = uk or us. or au. etc.
<Jucato> alexicon: then add multiverse to that line
<alexicon> ah ok
<alexicon> cheers
<Jucato> that's what the page I linked to instructs you to do...
<Bbetto> how is the file to change the screen resolution?
<alexicon> cool
<Mike|> question - does kubuntu have a package for gnome, like ubuntu's kubuntu-desktop?
<k_user> multiverse isnt on adept default, you have to edit the http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ line, then put "<space> multiverse" after the universe... in both lines
<Jucato> ubuntu-desktop
<Mike|> because i occasionally get fed up with kde and go to gnome, and vice versa
<Mike|> ok
<Jucato> Mike|: kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<alexicon> excellent
<k_user> deb and deb-src
<actinic> whaddya guys think of xfce?
<Mike|> i had to take the pc into a repair shop last week and they  just happened to leave a kubuntu disk in the tray by accident
<Jucato> k_user: no need for deb-src if you're not going to download source code
<Mike|> and I was planning to try ubuntu anyway
<Bbetto> how is the file to change the screen resolution?
<actinic> that's a good story Mike|
<Jucato> actinic: it's fast... clean.... and ends there... at least for me...
<k_user> Bbeto, depends on your video card
<Jucato> Bbetto: what do you mean?
<Mike|> thank you, i try. I'll be at the golden flamingo all next week
<Mike|> tip your waitress
<Jucato> ehehe
<actinic> lol
<k_user> is there any guitar pro-like program besides kguitar?
<Mike|> took me a while to figure out why my computer kept booting kubuntu instead of suse. I was wondering if I needed to call and chew them out for messing with my hard drive when I noticed the light flashing in the dvd tray
<alexicon> whats the name of that xinelib you need for amarok? libxine-extracodecs??
<alexicon> ah gotit
<k_user> libxine-extracodecs contains the jpeg codecs
<actinic> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<k_user> oops mpeg
<jerry> hi
<k_user> but to find it, you must open the multiverse at http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<actinic> Mike|, my bootable porn CD really threw me for a loop
<Mike|> hah
<Agios> archangel_: how'd it go?
<actinic> :)
<archangel_> hey man It worked
<Mike|> this really is the slicket OS installer i've ever seen
<Agios> cool
<Mike|> slickest*
<actinic> Mike|, which one?  kubunt?
<Mike|> yes
<archangel_> I got a little hand full of errors though
<k_user> dammit... i'm drunk
<actinic> you're gonna luv this distro
<Agios> archangel_: if it works, ignore them :)
<actinic> except adding a printer can be a pain in the arse
<archangel_> lol
<Mike|> well, i don't have one anyway
<actinic> then you'll really like it :)
<Mike|> or i do, but it got a paper jam 3 years ago and i've never really had a reason to figure out how to clear it
<archangel_> hey thanks for your help agios
<actinic> still in there, huh?
<Mike|> yup
<actinic> lol
<k_user> once thre was me
<k_user> then there was a bunch o beers
<k_user> then there was me drunk
<unix_infidel> anyone getting garbled text with aterm and man pages, as aterm cant handle unicdoe?
<actinic> speaking of beers i did a beer mod for my pc
<unix_infidel> unicode*
<k_user> and as time goes by, there was me drunk on irc
<actinic> hang on i'll show you the pic ...
<archangel_> Agios: good night dude
<Mike|> i do wish it had been a little more obvious what you need to do before you can compile source code
<archangel_> take it easy Agios
<k_user> beer mod?
<actinic> my beer mod for the pc:  ftp://oberon.gotdns.com/bottleopener.jpg
<kutan> o_O How the hell do I make firefox my default browser instead of konquerer?
<Mike|> took me 2 hours to figure out gcc wasn't installed, how to get all that stuff going, find the kernel headers, etc etc
<Mike|> and I think I broke something in the process anyway
<unix_infidel> actinic: p3, you must be crazy, because that's all that box is pretty much worth doing.
<Mike|> LOL nice
<actinic> hey it works!
<k_user> hahahahahahahahahahhaahaha
<k_user> i want one at m ypc
<actinic> please ignore the books in the background :)
<actinic> its an old pic
<k_user> i did't see the windows stuff
<k_user> oops
<actinic> well they didn't have a 'kubuntu unleashed' book at the time
<kutan> Anyone?
<alexicon> hey does the version of firefox in adept let anyone paste links directly onto a tab/browser page
<alexicon> mine makes me put it in the address bar
<Mike|> paste links directly..... huh?
<alexicon> just wanna know if theres an option to allow link pasting or if i should just get firefox from the web
<Agios> nite archangel_
<k_user> kubuntu changed my life
<alexicon> like middle click a link onto the browser
<Agios> glad it's working
<alexicon> kubuntu saved my life keke
<k_user> now i spend nights finding packages
<alexicon> lol
<derek_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skavenge> is that a labatt blue bottle in your hand?
<skavenge> must be canadian
<k_user> !traceroute
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<actinic> kutan, system settings > kde components
<kutan> !killtrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killtrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> >_>
<kutan> <_<
<k_user> optional :P
<kutan> Thanks actinic
<actinic> skavenge, it's been so long i don't remember
<skavenge> from the top of the bottle it looks like 'labatt' heh
<k_user> where r u people from?
<actinic> you're prob right
* Mike| is a refugee from Windowsland
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> mmmm windoze refugee status
* k_user is a drunk from Brzil 
<actinic> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<k_user> dammit
<k_user> BRAZIL
<alexicon> england
<alexicon> but im in japan right now
<alexicon> hehehe
<alexicon> fun
<k_user> japan???
<alexicon> almost time for some component shopping
<alexicon> yeah in tokyo for 5 weeks visiting a mate from uni
<actinic> <-- arizona
<k_user> watashi wa nihon-go no gakusei detsu
<alexicon> tokyo is brilliant!
<kutan> Well that didn't work, do I need to uninstall konquerer to actually make firefox my default browser? =\
<alexicon> lol
<actinic> good old tokyo, the 'city waiting to die' according to many geologists
<k_user> the only thing i still remember how to say
<alexicon> watashi wa wakaremasen
<k_user> what the hell is an wakarimasen??
<k_user> dammit
<alexicon> dont understand
<alexicon> lol
<Mike|> no...... you gotta edit the mime-types for http I think or html or something
<Mike|> been so long, i can't really remember how I did it
<alexicon> and hanashimasen for dont speak
<Mike|> text/html i think
<alexicon> thats about all i know lol
<alexicon> tabemas for hungry
<alexicon> mmm
<alexicon> man i thought itd be all lush sushi out here but ive just been getting some weird food
<alexicon> lotta liver kidneys hearts and joints D:
<alexicon> pig joints were the worst srsly
<Mike|> ...
<k_user> i heard it rice everywhere..
<k_user> they just eat rice
<Mike|> they sell pickled pig feet in most places around here
<Mike|> never tried it, never plan to
<alexicon> nah
<alexicon> ive not had much rice cept when eating chinese food here :P
<alexicon> ah and bento boxes
<alexicon> yakitori and okinawan food.. weird stuff man
<Mike|> i hear the mcdonalds there sell something called a "rice ball"
<alexicon> we got spam and eggs at an okinawan restarant lol
<k_user> there's a sweet beans stuff too
<alexicon> hrmm i havent gone to mc donalds yet
<alexicon> see the odd sad looking westerner in the window and decide i best not go in
<alexicon> lol
* Mike| read that in a Tom Clancy novel, so it might not be true
* k_user thinks tokyo must be fun... lots of pinked hair people
<alexicon> hehe
<alexicon> its a lotta bleach blonde hair
<alexicon> big hair seems to be pretty in lol
<alexicon> and yeah everyone likes their expensive brands here
<alexicon> dolce and louis vittion @_@
<alexicon> spent my money on a laptop tho lol
<k_user> well
<k_user> i never had sex with an asian
<k_user> you can try that
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> im a girl
<k_user> dammit
<Mike|> even better
<alexicon> i hear the guys have small willies
<skavenge> haha
<skavenge> wow
<alexicon> id rather not find out tho lol
<k_user> you can find out though
<alexicon> im sure i could haha
<alexicon> good drinking culture here
<k_user> whell
<alexicon> well matched with britian
<k_user> you can get two
<alexicon> lol
<k_user> they may make one
<k_user> wathever
<skavenge> you could find out and write a book so all the women out there really know whats going on
<k_user> just forget it
<skavenge> the secrets out
<k_user> get an asian girl...
<alexicon> lol
<k_user> heheheheh
<k_user> it would be better
<alexicon> guys here are really cute tho
<k_user> :P
<alexicon> actually
<alexicon> EVERYTHING here is really cute
<alexicon> excessively
<k_user> wow
<alexicon> its good marketting though
<skavenge> what do you expect from a country obsessed with hello kitty? ;)
<k_user> man.. you make it looks sexy
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> its awesome tho
<alexicon> their jr rail system
<alexicon> uses a penguin as its ticket mascot
<alexicon> theres penguins everywhere!
<InuDuelist> I come to the channel hoping to answer questions, and I get a common IM conversation?
<Mike|> hah
<alexicon> lol sorry InuDuelist whats your question
<InuDuelist> Well, back to what I was doing.
<k_user> ask a question
<InuDuelist> No, to answer them.
<InuDuelist> Not ask them.
<k_user> ok
<k_user> back to IM
<alexicon> yep im off anyway, thanks for the help guys!
<k_user> bye alex-girl
<k_user> have a nice japan ther
* Mike| is sure he'll have some momentarily...... is installing the 107 updates it says he needs to download
<Mike|> last time I did this, it broke the network card ^_^
<pierreth> someone here to help me read a dvd?
<InuDuelist> You want to read a DVD?
<InuDuelist> I think you need more help than you think.
<InuDuelist> :P
<pierreth> why?
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> It's a joke, but generally, people don't "read" DVDs.
<InuDuelist> Their computers do.
<pierreth> lol
<InuDuelist> Anyway, back to stuff.
<pierreth> i want to play a dvd on my computer
<InuDuelist> Stick it in the DVD drive.
<k_user> i never oppened an DVD on linux, but as i know, DVD codecs are expensive, but if you install videolan on windows, it has the free codec
<Mike|> libcss =)
<pierreth> ok, i have to pay for playing a dvd on linux?
<k_user> i dont know if it works on linux
<Mike|> sure it does. you need a) win32codecs and b) libcss, which might be included in a)
<InuDuelist> apt-get install win32codecs
<Mike|> and xine
<InuDuelist> Close enough.
<k_user> adept is good
<pierreth> win32? i am on linux
<Mike|> yes
<der_steppenwolf> hi
<Mike|> it's the name of the codecs package
<der_steppenwolf> someone uses transcode?
<Mike|> for stuff that normally playso n win32
<pierreth> ok, does this works on ppc too?
<Mike|> ...
* Mike| dunno about that
<k_user> theres no such ting as win32codecs in my adept
<der_steppenwolf> to convert from divx to dvd?
<pierreth> k_user: i have nothing that either
<k_user> there's a videolan-doc
<k_user> let me see if i can install that videolan stuff
<Mike|> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<Mike|> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187709
<k_user> you can find videolan for ubuntu at http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<k_user> massa
<k_user> you just have to install kvlc at the adept
<k_user> massa = cool,  sorry... i was typing inportuguese for a while
<k_user> :P
<k_user> i'm installing it here to see if it plays a dvd
<k_user> 70%
<k_user> go go go
<pierreth> if i try to play a dvd using totem i have this message: 'Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it'
<k_user> ok! it worked!
<pierreth> What are the appropriate plugins?
<k_user> just open adept and find kvlc
<k_user> install it
<k_user> then you can open dvds
<k_user> i just opened one with kaffeine
<k_user> cool
<k_user> ozzy dvd
<Mike|> don't feel bad. i've never gotten totem to do anything else
<Mike|> even WITH all the codecs installed and working in other players
<der_steppenwolf> i am using transcode to convert an avi to a dvd, but i get an error:
<der_steppenwolf> [transcode]  warning : /usr/lib/transcode/import_ffmpeg.so: undefined symbol: dts_init
<der_steppenwolf> Loading video import module failed
<der_steppenwolf> i have installed ffmpeg as well
* k_user dunno
<pierreth> i does not work
<pierreth> i have installed kvlc
<k_user> umm
<pierreth> and kaffeine does not play
<Mike|> there's a multimedia faq for ubuntu somewhere. i saw it last night
<pierreth> it says i do not have the right or the source does not countains data
<k_user> maybe it the extracodecs package i  installed before
<pierreth> what is it?
<k_user> libxine-extracodecs
<k_user> it says here it opens dvds
<Hawkwind> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Mike|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<k_user> i think u must installl xine too
<pierreth> i have libxine-extracodecs
<pierreth> i have no package named xine
<k_user> umm
<k_user> install it
<pierreth> install what?
<k_user> gxine
<pierreth> it is already installed
<k_user> :S
<Mike|> if kubuntu is this fast on vmware, i imagine it'll absolutely scream on that new computer when it gets here
<Mike|> assuming it works on the hardware ^_^
<RawSewage> Konversation 1.0 has been released
<RawSewage> http://konversation.kde.org/
<k_user> man.. i dunno
<k_user> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<flaccid> RawSewage: can i apt-get it?
<RawSewage> flaccid, you have to add lines
<RawSewage> to sources.list
<flaccid> ok i check it out
<RawSewage> http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<digivore> Is there a way for me to add a printer in kubuntu that is attached to my windows box?
<flaccid> so 1.0 is not stable yet?
* k_user eating corn ice cream and trying to find out how can pierreth play dvd
<RawSewage> Im sure it is
<flaccid> digivore: kcontrol -> peripherals -> printers
<Mike|> well now I see why i had trouble with vmware tools last night. when you install build-essential, it downloads the wrong linux headers
<flaccid> The latest stable release of Konversation is available in Kubuntu's regular package tree, just sudo apt-get install konversation or use the Adept package manager to install it (note that Konversation is installed by default).
<Mike|> adept does
<mats__> Hello -- excuse me, but has anyone tried to set up ZeroConf?
<flaccid> RawSewage: must not be in sources yet
<RawSewage> I installed it
<RawSewage> it just came out today
<RawSewage> probably in sources soon
<flaccid> ok cool
<flaccid> but it will be the same version thats in dev nightly build atm?
<k_user> man
<RawSewage> I have no clue
<digivore> flaccid:  I'm trying to scan for it, but when i find the windows box, it gives me an error
<k_user> i really dont know whats heappening
<pierreth> do i have to mount the dvd?
<k_user> i just put it inthe tray
<k_user> it found it autommatically
<flaccid> digivore: add it manually via smb
<digivore> Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<k_user> if it has find yours, you may see an dvd in your desktop
<flaccid> digivore: also ensure availability by issuing in konsole: smbclient -N //server/printershare
<flaccid> digivore: the smb server on the windows box must have a security restriction of some sort like perms
<pierreth> kaffeine no longer works, i will restart
<k_user> is your kubuntu dapper or breezy?
<k_user> well
<k_user> :P
<flaccid> konversation 1.0 is going to be a lot different from my 0.19 i suspect
<Jucato> flaccid: one major feature is having tree-like navigation at the side
<Jucato> rather than just tabs at the tob/bottom
<InuDuelist> Mmm. I'm off to sleep.
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, when is knot2 supposed to be released ?
<Jucato> sweet dreams InuDuelist!
<InuDuelist> Thanks.
<Jucato> Hawkwind: Supposedly today, but don't know for certain...
<InuDuelist> Hey, Jucato, have any idea what happened to intelikey?
<Jucato> InuDuelist: I home nothing unlikely...
<InuDuelist> What?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhh, I thought it was due on the 31st.  Guess it's due on the 1st(today)
<k_user> well
<k_user> i not drunk anymore
<Jucato> Hawkwind: it's still the 31st on the west coast :-D
<k_user> it sucks
<k_user> i will smoke  acigarret and sleep
<k_user> good night people
<Jucato> good night k_user!
<k_user> bye
<flaccid> hmm cool Jucato
<pierreth> look in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22215
* flaccid waits for download
<Mike|> dammit
<pierreth> this is the error i have with kaffeine
<Mike|> clearly, vmware tools and kubuntu do not mix well
<Mike|> eth0 has vanished and now i have no net access
<Jucato> Mike|: are you using VMWare Server?.
<Mike|> vmware player actually
<Jucato> ah
<Mike|> but i snagged a copy of tools out of workstation 5.5
<Mike|> i have it for linux. i just can't get suse booted up at the moment
<Jucato> I think Server has a better way of installing VMWare tools
<pierreth> it works!!
<Mike|> this is the same thing that happened last night. installed vmware tools and suddenly it lost all track of eth0
<Jucato> btw, there's a SUSE 10.1 using KDE 3.5.4 VMWare image available
<pierreth> but i have to use my external drive
<pierreth> how can i use my internal drive instead?
<Mike|> i can't resize the window without vmware tools. can't use vmware tools without borking my network
<Mike|> lovely
<Mike|> ok, so how do I force this thing to see my nic again?
<Jucato> err...
<Mike|> i do ifconfig and it doesn't see that it exists
<Mike|> all it has it the loopback interface
<Jucato> ifdown then ifup again?
<Jucato> not entirely sure, though
<Mike|> SIOCSIFADDR: No Such Device
<Mike|> dammit
<Jucato>  @_@
<Mike|> maybe if I switch it to bridged network instead of nat....
<Jucato> maybe. Although on my system, bridged didn't work...
<Mike|> yeah, me too
<Mike|> now that I think of it
<Mike|> oh well. just wanted to play around with it anyway
* Mike| deletes the vm since he's borked it again
<Hawkwind> Jucato: http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/Pickover/esp.html
<Mike|> oh lord. it messed it all up. now it won't even reboot
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ehehehe
<Mike|> definitely won't try this when I install it for real
<Jucato> !iso > Jucato
<Mike|> why does ubuntu use ext3 instead of reiserfs?
<Hawkwind> Mike|: It can use ReiserFS
<Bbetto> what means this?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You figure out how that site works ?
<Bbetto> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Bbetto> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-5891' to 'kded'
<Bbetto> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<Hawkwind> Ackkkk
<Hawkwind> !pastebin > Bbetto
<Jucato> Hawkwind: no
<Jucato> :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh, let me explain
<Bbetto> sorry
<Hawkwind> Look at the original six cards...write them down on paper what they are.....
<Hawkwind> Click the eyeball, anyone, then look at the 5 cards on the next screen.  They are completely different from the original 6
<Bbetto> but is a big problem please help me
<Hawkwind> For instance, you'll have a queen of clubs and a king of spades on the first screen.  Then you have queen of spades and king of clubs on the next
<pierreth> how can i eject the dvd?
<Hawkwind> Bbetto: Try telling us what you are doing or trying to do to get that error
<Hawkwind> pierreth: eject /mnt/cdrom  or whatever the path is
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Or press the eject button on the drive itself
<pierreth> Hawkwind: there is no shortcut in Kaffeine?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: oooh....
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah!  Pretty sneaky now ain't it
<Jucato> definitely
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Dunno.  CLI is where things work :)
<Jucato> pierreth: if you have the DVD icon on the desktop, try right-clicking on it and choose Eject
<pierreth> Jucato: why i cannot do it from kaffeine?
<Mike|> i really hate it when software overrides my eject button
<Hawkwind> What software would override your eject button ??
<pierreth> Mike|: i really love that
<Mike|> i'm sure there's a good reason, but usually i notice it when something crashes and now i can't get rid of a disc
<Jucato> because Kaffeine isn't meant to handle drives and stuff? only multimedia? just guessing
<pierreth> there is no eject button on the mac and it is better like that
<Mike|> i had some serious problems with a cd burner once. it would get hung up when I inserted blank discs and I couldn't get the stupid thing unfrozen or open the tray
<pierreth> Mike|: you can use a pin, no?
<Hawkwind> Mike|: Paperclip in the little hole on the front of all CD/DVD roms works wonders.  That's why it's there actually :)
<Jucato> yep..
<Mike|> i didn't know that at the time
<Jucato> that worked once...
<Jucato> but I was so scared to use that...
<Jucato> would you guys happen to know if Konversation could do transparencies like XChat can?
<Mike|> never did figure out what was wrong with it. I replaced it with a dvd burner and it works fine
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No it can't
<Jucato> sad,,,
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Sho is planning on adding true transparency with composite soon he said
<Jucato> ehehe.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: The transparency thing is why I haven't switched to konversation yet actually
<Jucato> lol! and I thought you were going to say it was unnecessary :-D
<Jucato> btw, XChat doesn't use composite to do transparency right?
<Jucato> I mean, just like Konsole?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No
<Hawkwind> It uses suedo transparency
<Jucato> ahh... hope I won't have to enable composite/translucency/shadows to have that in Konversation...
<Jucato> darn kompmgr almost thrased my system...
<Jucato> s/thrased/trashed
<Jucato> darn fast fingers...
<Hawkwind> I'd love to try AIGLX/XGL but I'm too scared of trashing my system as well
<Jucato> well, kompmgr is supposed to be more stable, iirc... since it doesn't need AIGLX/XGL...
<ketsugi> kompmgr?
<Hawkwind> Mandriva 2007 has it where you set it up in MCC and it's native
<Jucato> kompmgr = KDE Composite Manager, built into KWin
<ketsugi> ah, so it's not a separate package, then
<Jucato> nope. nothing you need to install
<Jucato> it WAS one of the strengths of KDE over GNOME, before XGL came...
<Jucato> now that XGL's around, I don't think anyone would bother fixing it... that's why I'm not that motivated to complain/file a bug report...
<Jucato> :-(
<pierreth> ok Kaffeine works but not Totem
<Jucato> probably because Kaffeine uses a different engine than Totem? (unless they are both using xine now)
<pierreth> i will try to restart with my external drive off
<Jucato> I wonder when Kubuntu will have its own unique startup/shutdown sound...
<Jucato> just like Ubuntu's...
<pierreth> kaffeine now works with my internal drive
<Jucato> wb nixternal!
<pierreth> totem is still not working
<pierreth> i will unsintall it
<nixternal> do you ever sleep ;)
<nixternal> totem, in kubuntu?
<nixternal> go lag go
<Jucato> nixternal: I do.. but it's almost 2pm here. :-D
<Jucato> timezonezzzzzzz
<Bbetto> how upgrade kde?
<Jucato> nixternal: how about you?  you ain't sleeping yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> Bbetto, i assume you mean how can you update KDE?
<nixternal> gettin' ready to ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Bbetto> nop
<Admiral_Chicago> look at kubuntu.org
<Bbetto> ooops
<nixternal> go Admiral_Chicago go!!!  Thats how us chicago guys do it ;)
<Hawkwind> Same here.  In fact, I'm heading to bed now
<pierreth> well, good night now!
<Jucato> ooh.. both from Chicago..
<Jucato> yikes!! don't leave me here.... @_@
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, i meet a few guys from chicago that know about *nix
<nixternal> wouldn't have it any other way..he is one of my underground hackers ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> tell you in our channel
<Jucato> ahaha!
<Admiral_Chicago> shh, blowing my cover
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> nixternal: would you know if there are suggestions about making a unique Kubuntu startup/shutdown sound, or just using Ubuntu's?
<nixternal> like making your own sound?
<Jucato> no, I mean as the default.
<nixternal> isn't it located under "System Settings -> Sounds & Multimedia" or something?
<nixternal> kcontrol will have it as well somewhere
<Admiral_Chicago> Bbetto, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Jucato> nixternal: Kubuntu only uses the KDE defaults. Ubuntu has it's own unique startup/shutdown sound
<Mike|> you should change it to a wave of the guy shouting LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JENKINS!!!!!!
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahaha
<Mike|> or better, change it on somebody else's pc, jack up the volume and turn it off
<Jucato>  @_@
<Mike|> and make sure you're around next time they boot up :D
<Jucato> I'd go for a screaming sound
<nixternal> like a hight pitched scream..oh no, the ideas are running
<Mike|> i just so happen to have that file
<Mike|> somewhere around here
<Jucato> lol
* Mike| looks for it
<Jucato> but no, really. seriously speaking...
<Jucato> er.. nvm... I was just wondering really...
<Mike|> must be on my laptop
<Jucato> ehehe
<Mike|> nope, here it is
<Mike|> http://www.mikehealan.com/stuff/leeroy_jenkins.mp3
<Mike|> :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we have kubuntu defaults for that, which are different.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: kubuntu-defaults only uses one of the KDE sounds, right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think we use kubuntu.ogg or something
<Hobbsee> id' have to look it up
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> I'll go check again...
<Jucato> ah the kubuntu-login.ogg (barely audible)?
<Hobbsee> think so
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think my computer has a start up tone
<Admiral_Chicago> but then again, i don't turn it off
<Jucato> well, at least there's one... I'll just edit it to make it louder...
<Jucato> not even restart KDE or X?
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<Jucato> ehehe nice
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll probably turn  it off tomorrow night or something
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true, it si very quiet
<Jucato> hm... is it legal to edit it? I'll probably crank it up in Audacity or something...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'd check if anyone's planning on changing it first
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> kool 15 minutes to go for the download to finish
<Jucato> so, I guess it wasn't changed in Edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, what kind of stupid question is thatL
<Admiral_Chicago> is it legal to edit
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: a stupid question that probably deserves a stupid answer?
<Admiral_Chicago> chicken
<Admiral_Chicago> there a stupid answer
<Jucato> thanks! ehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> at best, you can submit it to the kubuntu folks and ask them to put it in Edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't see why they wouldn't
<Jucato> ehehe! I'll just be making it louder in Audacity... no big change
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it hasnt so far....ask Ridde*ll when he wakes up in -devel as to whether anyone's doing it.
* Mike| thinks every new copy of kubuntu should holler LEEEEEROYYYYYYY JENKINS when it boots
<Jucato> (but need to get Audacity installed first)...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and/or find a better sound completely.  *shrugs*
<Admiral_Chicago> i would put it on my computer
<Admiral_Chicago> but I don't have my leeroy clips anymore
<Jucato> Mike|'s idea sounds good... and the mp3 sounds even better
<Jucato> :-D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Mike|> http://www.mikehealan.com/stuff/leeroy_jenkins.mp3
<Hobbsee> Jucato: or we just start running subliminal messages for the login sound
<Jucato> yeah!! that would be awesome@
<Jucato> s/@/!
<Mike|> i laughed for a full hour first time I saw that leeroy video
<Mike|> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7714643693602998196&q=leeroy+jenkins
<Jucato> a subliminal message that says "Hobbsee is queen" would be nice...
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee curtisies
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> i didnt think that would catch on, you know
<Jucato> you are the queen of Kubuntu, AFAIK...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true.  there arent many to choose from
<Hobbsee> el's the queen of usability, there arent many other women there
<Hobbsee> Jucato: did you know the story behind that?
<Jucato> aaah.. Ellen, the woman behind the new System Settings?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> I have to thank her... really great job
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the story behind?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why i was getting called queen
<Jucato> lol no
<Hobbsee> Jucato: she's in -devel sometimes.
<Jucato> I just thought of it...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: so you can :P
<Jucato> what a cowink-e-dink...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh.  well, i went for MOTU a while ago, but i'm not really a master, being female.
<Jucato> never knew you were really called "the queen" there..
<Hobbsee> didnt really want to be mistress of the universe, so i said that i'd have to be called queen of the universe, or queen hobbsee.  it stuck :P
* Hobbsee was joking
<Jucato> [btw, if anyone needs help/assistance, feel free to ask. don't be afraid to interrupt] 
<Jucato> ehehe! but it sounds sooo nice
<Jucato> ack! why does Audacity have to use GTK 1...
<Hawkwind> Ackkk....why does anything have to use GTK 1
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> but GTK 2 is more or less bearable...
<Jucato> btw, Hobbsee is ellen working on AdeptUsability, too?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dont know
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's...what...a spec?
<Jucato> a page in the wiki. lol
<Hobbsee> ah yes, the one written by people who have never even looked at the adept codebase?
<Jucato> yep... that's what we get for wikis...
<Hobbsee> well, they do have their place.  but a long list of wishes is pretty useless if you dont have the maintainer on board, wanting to do them.  or arent going to do them yourself
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Here's one for ya.  Let me know the results when I wake up in the morning :P  http://www.smalltime.com/dictator.html
<Jucato> ok
<nonickname> lol
<Bbetto> there something like automatrix in kubuntu?
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> Both Automatix and EasyUbuntu support Kubuntu
<Bbetto> in console how can i get automatix
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jucato> Bbetto: that Automatix website has instructions on what to do
<Jucato> (although I have to talk to them about giving instructions to use "sudo kate"...)
<Healot> gksu kate
<Jucato> rawr Healot
<Jucato> kdesu kate
<Healot> oops
<Healot> wrong desktop
<Jucato> heh
<Kiongku> yo
<Kiongku> XD
<Jucato> whoa! Kiongku long time!
<Kiongku> Jucato: ya
<Kiongku> Jucato: did u get a nwe upgrade for amarok?
<Kiongku> *new
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<Kiongku> hmm
<Jucato> (credits to Hobbsee for teaching ubotu)
<Kiongku> 1.4.1 seems so
<Jucato> so...??
<Kiongku> upgrading XD
<Kiongku> so Jucato how are u doing
<Kiongku> New stuff?
<Jucato> doing fine. how about you?
<Jucato> new stuff? KTorrent 2.0.1 in dapper-backports?
<Kiongku> cant find good torrents XD.. doing all through irc
<Jucato> ehehe
<Kiongku> Me.. sleepy.. aprt that i think i'm still alive
<Kiongku> what torrents u got?
<Jucato> ehehe secret....
<Bbetto> how install kde in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kiongku> Jucato: hahah
<Bbetto> onli kde no all suit
<Jucato> Bbetto: if you are already using Kubuntu, you are using KDE already
<Kiongku> Jucato: he sais ubuntu..
<Bbetto> nop, i using ubuntu but only want kde
<Bbetto> no all the programs
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Kiongku> ;p;
<Kiongku> *lol
<Jucato> I was having a hard time understanding what he was saying from the start... @_@
<Kiongku> hahaha
<Healot> just want some suggest, i think ubuntu libxine is way outdated, since ubuntu repackage the extras into libxine-extracodecs
<Healot> should I make my custom package to replace libxine-extracodecs?
<Healot> i think i did the same with many games packages before...
<Jucato> Healot I think everyone in Dapper would be extremely pleased if a newer libxine (1.1.2) was packaged/backported for FLAC
<Kiongku> bah.. dunt care much as long as it works :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they're looking into it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: great!!
<Hobbsee> there is no libxine, i've got no idea what Healot's talking about
<Hobbsee> !info libxine
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in any distro I know
<Healot> Jucato: I am thinking of that, with the latest xine from xinehq
<Jucato> !info libxine-main1
<ubotu> libxine-main1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2 (dapper), package size 2865 kB, installed size 6632 kB
<Hobbsee> Healot: if you replace libxine-extracodecs, many more things will break
<Healot> Hobbsee: was thinking of that consquence
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ apt-cache showsrc xine-lib | grep ^Bin
<Hobbsee> Binary: libxine1-dbg, libxine1, libxine-dev, libxine-main1
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show libxine-extracodecs | grep Source
<Hobbsee> Source: xine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i thougth that xine-extracodecs would be in xine-lib
<Healot> but I successfully package the latest xine package, should I make the package to replace libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> they're both 1.1.2 in dapper
<Healot> i can do that in the older ubuntu release, since xine was in one single package
<Jucato> Dapper uses xine-lib 1.1.1
<Healot> i mean, packaging the latest xine from xinehq....
<Healot> i think the newer than ubuntu's
<Hobbsee> s/dapper/edgy/
<Jucato> :-D
<Hobbsee> Healot: there are likely ubuntu/debian specific patches on that.
<Healot> thanks...
<josef> jucato can you help me out with the mp3
<Jucato> like what Hobbsee said, they're working to make a newer libxine available, probably in dapper-updates?
<Jucato> or maybe just a patch...
<Kiongku> hmm
<Hobbsee> Jucato: backports, i think
<Jucato> josef: how may I be of service?
<Healot> rebuild or patch or backports?
<Jucato> aah...
<Hobbsee> not sure yet - siretart wants to look at it, and remove some of the crack.
<Kiongku> btw backports.. its like a beta test base?
<josef> well i have already installed 3 3 files for mp3 i mean the codecs but still it wont play mp3
<Jucato> Kiongku: no
<Hobbsee> josef: install libxine-extracodecs?
<josef> i mean 3 files sory
<Jucato> Kiongku: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Netslayer> am i missing glibc or something ? error: stdio.h: No such file or directory     << so how do i get it?
<Healot> thanks, Hobbsee and Jucato
<Jucato> josef: I think I mentioned installing libxine-extracodecs yesterday?
<Hobbsee> Netslayer: have a look on packages.ubuntu.com for that file
<Hobbsee> Netslayer: there's a search by file thing - second search box
<josef> yes you gave me the link i read it but i was confused but i didt to install it but it still doesnt play
<Jucato> I think the header files are in linux-headers-*
<Jucato> josef: so is libxine-extracodecs installed now?
<josef> yes  i think so there are 3 files that i installed the gstreamer0.8-mad
<Kiongku> Jucato: oh lol.. well its kinda beta :P in the sense its not final approved by ubuntu
<Jucato> Kiongku: it is approved. otherwise it won't even be in the repositories
<Jucato> josef: no, not those
<Kiongku> Jucato: ehrm.. ok nvm stupid question anyway
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: what's not approved?
<josef> ?? with one... is it
<Jucato> just "libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> no gstreamer stuff...
<pancho> sudo apt-get update
<_rince_> mrgn
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: i meant the backports.. but nvm i was getting the wrong idea i guess
<Hobbsee> ah
<josef> how to intall thru add/remove or adep in terminal
<Jucato> Kiongku: they're just for the latest stuff you don't absolutely need to have. but the packagers would never put something of beta quality in the repositories. dapper-backports is still an official repository, even if it's just backports
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe
<Jucato> josef: K Menu > System > Adept (Package Manager) and look for "libxine-extracodecs"
<josef> ok wait
* Jucato is waiting... 
<Jucato> ehehehe
<pancho_> PAncho2006
<Healot> btw, who is running the ubuntu-classroom channel?
<Jucato> nalioth, nixternal, hybrid. the members of Ubuntu-NUN mostly
<josef> i got it but not installed  and then what should i do
<Jucato> josef: install it. right-click and select "Request Install"
<Jucato> then click on "Preview Changes"  in the toolbard to make sure that it's going to be installed and nothing will be removed
<Jucato> then click on Apply Changes
<Kiongku> any ppl here knows how to use prozilla?
<Hobbsee> yep
<pavi> Guys
<Jucato> hehehe
<josef> ok  i got it alread
<Jucato> prozilla again... :-D
<pavi> I want Kubuntu source
* Hobbsee hugs prozilla
<Hobbsee> nice prozilla :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> pavi: apt-get source foo
* Jucato hugs Konqui...
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: u know how to authenticate a dl with prozilla?
* Jucato stands back as Konqui spews fire....
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: not off hand.  proz -h would though
<pavi> where do I get kubuntu source so  that I can costumise kubuntu and create a localised KDE distro in telugu language  called Kswecha
<Kiongku> hmm
<pavi> guys check out
<pavi> www.swecha.org
<Jucato> pavi: source for which part of Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> pavi: archives.ubuntu.com
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: i have no idea how to use it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: all of it, presumably
<pavi> toltal kubuntu
<pavi> I wanna change all the font and language
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: doesnt it say that on the site?  proz url in a console works for most things
<Jucato> hm... there are more than 15,000 packages available in Kubuntu....
<pavi> atleast 100 important man
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you can take the distro and make a custom distro based off that.  or custom packages
<Hobbsee> pavi: google it.
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: i know the username/password.. but i have no idea how to write the command in console for it to accept
<pavi> office ,konqueror
<pavi> ya will do man
<pavi> can any one tell me how do I make a localised distro out of kubuntu ?
<Jucato> I don't think you need to compile Kubuntu in order to support different languages or fonts
<josef> jucato i got installed already...
<Jucato> josef: now try playing an MP3 in Amarok again
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: type man proz into a console
<Kiongku> manual?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> oh wait, maybe you need to use wget with a user name and password
<Kiongku> hmm it says something vaguely
<Jucato> or, if there's a man page for proz/prozilla, you could "man:/proz" in Konqueror...
<pavi> jucato then what to do I dont wanna see english at all in my distro as far as possible
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: do u see the option -n?.. how should i write it
<josef> jucato there is no sound comming....
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: not sure, i've not tried it.
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: should be proz -n urllinkhere
<Kiongku> Hobbsee:  hehe ok
<Jucato> josef: but is it playing? I mean, it's not skipping the MP3 tracks?
<Hobbsee> i only use prozilla for downloading iso's, etc
<josef> jucato its skipping the mp3 tracks
<Jucato> josef: in Amarok, go to Settings menu > Configure Amarok > Engines and make sure that it's using the xine Engine
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: oh well.. cant get it to work
<Kiongku> looks like i'll have to go to windows and use download accelerator
<josef> jucato its using the xine in the engine
<Jucato> josef: ok, try restarting Amarok (quit, then launch it again)
<Kiongku> !info prozgui
<ubotu> Package prozgui does not exist in any distro I know
<Kiongku> !info prozilla
<ubotu> Package prozilla does not exist in any distro I know
<Kiongku> hmm
<Hobbsee> cant be packaged
<Kiongku> i see
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: prozgui or prozilla?
<Hobbsee> both
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: ah?.. what version of prozgui
<josef> jucato still the same
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> really weird...
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: all of them?
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: lol.. u using all of them :P?
<josef> but its know the playtime and the title.
<Hobbsee> hey cool!  it's GPL'd now
<Hobbsee> it's in repos, too!
<Kiongku> ??
<Hobbsee> wait, no it's not
<Jucato> Hobbsee: please make up your mind... or at least it something :-D
<Hobbsee> prozilla *isnt* in teh repos
<Jucato> "eat something first..." ehehe
* Jucato prays Hobbsee won't eat him...
<Hobbsee> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1172
<Kiongku> o0
<Hobbsee> what the....
<Jucato> hunger and starvation can cloud your judgment and make you do things...
<Hobbsee> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=prozilla&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Jucato> which is what I'm feeling right now....
<Hobbsee> this gets more and more bizarre...
<Kiongku> lol
<Jucato> ok... you have stumbled upon one of that packages that suddenly disappear in more recent releases....
<Hobbsee> indeed.  looks like it got removed from debian
* Hobbsee eats Jucato.  he seems to want to be eaten.
<josef> jucato
<josef> libxine-extracodecs"
<josef> [14:09]  <josef> ok wait
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> josef: I'm really not  sure what else to say... i fyou have libxine-extracodecs installed, by all means it should be working...
<Kiongku> Hobbsee.. bad.. bad... Jucato good person.. no eat
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> eat debian.. who removed prozilla
<josef> ok that my friend  i will ask mor info thanks alot....
<Jucato> I'm not the healthiest dish around, I can assure you of that :-D
<Jucato> josef: really sorry
<Kiongku> lol
<Hobbsee> Removed the following packages from unstable:
<Hobbsee>   prozilla | 1:1.3.7.4-1 | source, alpha, arm, hppa, i386, ia64, m68k, mips, mipsel, powerpc, s390, sparc
<Hobbsee> Closed bugs: 308826
<Hobbsee> ------------------- Reason -------------------
<Hobbsee> RoM; includes non-free code, obsolete, orphaned upstream
<Hobbsee> drat.
<josef> no  problem jucato you have already helping me with thing that i dont know...
<Hobbsee> i did remember that there was something with the licencing
<josef> bye jucato
<Jucato> bye josef! and good luck!
<josef> thanks
<Kiongku> RoM?
<Hobbsee> reasons of removal or something, i guess
<Hobbsee> i'm not terribly familiar with debian sutf
<Hobbsee> *stuff
<Hobbsee> http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/prozilla.html
* Jucato whistles...
<Hobbsee> debian 308826
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, pastebin, i know
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> I was just whistling.. really...
<Jucato> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2006/08/paris-hilton-tinkerbell-linux.html
<Jucato> oops!
<Hobbsee> [17:43]  <Ubugtu> Debian bug 308826 in ftp.debian.org "RM: prozilla -- RoM; includes non-free code, obsolete, orphaned upstream" [Normal,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/308826
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Jucato> wrong window...
<Kiongku> lol?
<Kiongku> really no commetns Jucato.. i'm not goign in tinkerbell anyway soon XD
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> prozilla is bad O_O
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> KGet is gooood
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> lol
<mario> ciao  c' qualcuno che pu aiutarmi
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mario> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Kiongku> do
<Kiongku> cant limit Kget
<Jucato> ...
<Kiongku> ... using whole bandwidth
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> err..
<Jucato> sorry.. wrong window again
<Kiongku> hmm?
<Kiongku> talking in offtopic?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> in our local team
<Kiongku> oh
<Kiongku> hey Jucato where does Kget ut his file by default?
<Jucato> ut?
<Kiongku> *put
<Jucato> Kiongku: wherever you tell it to. it will ask you where you want to save a download
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> i forgot where i said it
<Jucato> ??
<do> hello
<Kiongku> olleh
<yannux_> hello
<do> sorry it is just test
<Jucato> lol
<do> have a good day bye
* Jucato wonders what the world is coming to...
<josef> Jucato I restart the komputer and in kaffeine the mp3 is running  do you think if I reinstall amarok will fix the problem or not because i removed amarok already
<Jucato> josef: probably. just reinstall amarok
<josef> ok thanks see you around
<pavi> jucato
<pavi> u there ?
<Jucato> yeah?
<pavi> answer my query dude
<pavi> abt how to  translate the imp packages
<pavi> in kubuntu
<Jucato> pavi: I don't know how to translate packages, but there are people who are involved in internationalization/localization that might know about this
<Jucato> I suggest yo take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for "internationalization" or "translation"
<pavi> ok
<Jucato> pavi: you could also try to drop by #ubuntu-translators and ask there
<pavi> ok will go there
<pavi> thanks
<josef> jucato its working already....
<Jucato> josef: glad to hear that!
<misieq> how can i grab a video with what i do on my desktop?
<josef> jucato well thanks. well i have to try too use samba to connect my other computer do you have any advice for me
<Jucato> josef: I have no experience with samba and networking.. sorry
<josef> ok no problem see you later  thanks
<redondo81> Hi boys, I have a problem mounting a partition fat32 on my linux, I mounted it, but I cannot write on it,do you know why?
<pavi> I can help
<pavi> u
<pavi> ] Its because
<pavi> u mounted it as a normal user
<redondo81> thanks pavi
<pavi> u have to change the entries in a file
<pavi> called
<Jucato> bye guys!! and gals!
<pavi> dude I will paste bin ok
<redondo81> I dont undesrtand, how does it call?
<redondo81> pavi, can you help me again please?
<flaccid> gui to turn on services for auto startup?
<pavi> ya pls
<misieq> redondo81: man fstab
<pavi> wait naa
<flaccid> equiv. of redhat system-config-services ?
<redondo81> ok, but I don't understand what I have to do?
<misieq> you have to add user or users option, don't remeber which
<redondo81> I dont know how to enter in etc/fstab as root
<misieq> sudo <youreditor> /etc/fstab
<misieq> e.g. sudo mcedit /etc/fstab
<redondo81> thanks
<Diabolic> redondo81: sudo goes for all operations you have to do as root.
<Diabolic> redondo81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<redondo81> thanks, I'll read it
<pavi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22226
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :)
<|lostbyte|> How is xgl on kde .4 ?
<micmac> Hi all
<pavi> hi
<|lostbyte|> anyone ?
<|lostbyte|> micmac, pavi hi :)
<pavi> hi lost bye
<|lostbyte|> *lostbyte
<micmac> When one install Kubuntu, is it possible to keep your current partitions? I mean I have a data partition that I'd like to keep untouched.
<micmac> s/install/installs
<misieq> micmac: yes, of course.
<flaccid> micmac: yeah np
<misieq> why would you think it is not?
<flaccid> heh i still got a fedora lvm on this notebook to get rid off
<micmac> So the kubuntu installer doesn't force repartionioning?
<misieq> no
<flaccid> hell no :)
<micmac> misieq, I just want to ask the question first, rather than get myself into trouble :)
<flaccid> it presents easy to understand options without risk of accident
<flaccid> sweet as
<micmac> Sounds charming ;) Thanks
<misieq> why would a system make you lose data? i wouldn't deal with this system then..
<flaccid> windows installer can sometimes assist you in making mistakes.
<misieq> flaccid, ;P never happened to me
<flaccid> it has to me
<misieq> too bad :(
<flaccid> i think i had different expectations of the flow
<flaccid> hard to remember what when i'm drunik
<misieq> that would explain much ;)
<flaccid> i wish it did
<flaccid> i think maybe its older install of windows like 2k or before
<misieq> perhaps that's why i never let windows to repartition my disk, i always make it with external program and install windows on prepared part...
<flaccid> yeaah thats true
<flaccid> i think its something to do with leaving the other partitions intact, but it lies
<flaccid> either that or just bad wording
<misieq> i wonder how they are going to solve windows image-based install in vista ;)
<flaccid> its bad to be literal when m$ is being used
<misieq> perhaps they'd like to pwn your whole hdd ;)
<flaccid> hehe yeah
<flaccid> windows image-based install in vista?
<misieq> yeah, not heard?
<flaccid> negative
<misieq> wait a sec
<micmac> I guess I'll just make a backup of everything and give Kubuntu a go then :)
<micmac> Can I choose lilo over grub?
<misieq> micmac: kubuntu WON'T touch your partitions unless you LET IT
<micmac> No, I mean I know lilo already but I never dealt with grub. Would be easier for me.
<misieq> flaccid: here you go: http://www.apcstart.com/site/dwarne/2006/07/773/inside-vistas-new-image-based-install
<misieq> grub is whole lot easier
<misieq> and it has nice graphics (at least in suse :( )
<micmac> Mmh, ok
<micmac> :) I don't care much about graphics.
<micmac> Ah, we'll see
<micmac> I hope :-)
<misieq> micmac: that's kinda like grub: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=637&slide=26
<flaccid> grub should be easy as
<misieq> i mean it is grub with sth like a _video_ here but that's installation only, later you get the screen without all the hellos
<flaccid> lilo seemed wierd for me
<micmac> :) I rather have a blank screen with lots of text output scroling by :-)
<misieq> that's no problem. you just have to turn off the "splash"
<misieq> as it will limit tex display and present you with some eyecandy bootloader that m$ couldn't do ;)
<bioticpro> hello, I switched the engine from xine to gstreamer, and now kaffeine won't launch, how do I change the engine back?
<misieq> settings -> engine
<misieq> oh... kaffeine won't launch?
<misieq> then you have to remove/rename ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine i guess to restore defaults
<micmac> Ah, getting to your first install of a new Linux disto is always an experience :-)
<misieq> bioticpro: or ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<misieq> i have some really good feelings about suse, too bad it uses rpm-s :(
<bioticpro> misieq: cool, that worked great :)
<misieq> i miss sysinfo: in konqueror, search in k-menu and generally all this robustness
<misieq> bioticpro: np
<bioticpro> PCLinuxOS is good distro that uses rpm... uses apt and synaptic to manage them
<IKEA`> hrm...
<flaccid> you can do apt-rpm on any distro
<misieq> i heard some good about pclinuxos too... i was told it is a system for lazy ones, once set-up it goes for ever and ever ;P
<misieq> what'd you think about mepis? it's debian-ish too, right?
<_lupine> suse is not good :(
<misieq> flaccid: do you have any experience with deltarpms?
<misieq> _lupine: why so?
<flaccid> misieq: nope
<misieq> i think deltarpms could be only alternative to debs when speaking about rpms
<bioticpro> misieq: pclinuxos is very good, like the control center, better than yast by far
<misieq> these are like differential packs only for you existing base .rpm
<bioticpro> pclinuxos is like a slicker bugfree(mostly) version of Mandriva
<_lupine> incredibly slow and pretty insecure (OOTB)
<bioticpro> misieq: on other thing, kaffeine plays video on quicktime, but not audio, know how to fix?
<misieq> perhaps you have to set up the engine...
<_lupine> post-install, I had to disable Novell's entire package management system and use 3rd-party alts. I also had to disable the SSH server that had been installed and activated without my knowledge...
<_lupine> ...plus, the installer is too opaque
<misieq> the installer is way to slow... especailly at the setting up part
<bioticpro> misieq: I get audio from other video files, just not quicktime
<misieq> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bioticpro> misieq: I get quicktime audio with mplayer...  I have installed xineplugins and xinewin32 already
<_lupine> oh, it went fast enough... just "too fast", at times. Like the hard-disc partitioning step
<misieq> bioticpro: do you have quicktime audio with xine?
<bioticpro> misieq: no
<misieq> then in xine you have to set up the engine
<misieq> remeber to change the knwledge level in the main tab as it won't display you too much options by default
<bioticpro> misieq: I checked under codec path, seems fine, don't know what else to check
<misieq> check for default audio device
<misieq> try /dev/dsp
<misieq> go in console and perform "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and if you hear anything then you should set it as your def audio/mixer device
<misieq> i have to go out to shop, bbl
<misieq> just in case someone was interested in my screenshots: mjaniszewski2.ovh.org/sreen1.png and screen2.png :)
<apokryphos> doesn't work
<misieq> s/sreen1.png/screen1.png
* apokryphos never uses that amarok mode
<apokryphos> waste of space, totally useless :D
<misieq> i like my desktop clean :)
<misieq> i use katapult a lot
<bioticpro> misieq: fixed xine/kaffeine issue
<misieq> and think of yakuake too...
<apokryphos> katapult's good, but can't always use it yet
<misieq> bioticpro: good for you, what was it then?
<apokryphos> that windeco drives me crazy too; bleh :P
<misieq> and i like my desktop to be an eyecandy ;)
<apokryphos> like superkaramba?
<apokryphos> nice enough theme, but that stuff always gets old :D (and CPU-intensive)
<misieq> superkaramba -> only the thnig on desktop. i think of tormso/conky
<apokryphos> right
<misieq> gotta go njow, bbl
<apokryphos> adios
<bioticpro> misieq: I didn't have xine-faad installed, that fixed the audio for xine/kaffeine quicktime
<buz> since i upgraded to kde 3.5.4 a few weeks ago i suffer of random kwin crashes...
<buz> which is starting to get me fed up
<waseda> i cannot boot Ubuntu with problem EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1 not in group (block 0)....pivot_root:No such file or directory
<waseda> i use Live cd Kubuntu and run fsck /dev/hda1
<waseda> here is result of fdisk:
<waseda>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<waseda> /dev/hda1   *           1           8       64228+  83  Linux
<waseda> /dev/hda2               9        4870    39054015    5  Extended
<waseda> /dev/hda5               9         130      979933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<waseda> /dev/hda6             131        4870    38074018+  83  Linux
<waseda> still cannot boot ubuntu, any idea?
<aliasfred> under the live cd, can you mount the fs on which the ubuntu boot ?
<aliasfred> my guess is more a misconfigured grub or something wrong in the boot process
<aliasfred> than a issue with the fs itself
<deb> waseda: what is the content of the menu.lst in grub ?
<nidal>  hi all, I have a linux samba server configured against windows Active Directory using winbind. I tried to create home folder on the fly using pam_mkhomefolder.so and it fails and doesn't allow anyone to login to the server at all
<nidal> following error is logged in the linux server
<nidal> smbd[23673] :   smb_pam_error_handler: PAM: session setup failed : Permission denied
<nidal> any one any idea ?
<josef> hello
<josef> does anybody know to get wine  and how to install
<grothesk> josef: sudo apt-get install wine ?
<josef> ok thanks grothesk
<eeos> hi there. where are the gdlib for ubuntu? i cannot find them
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> i just tried to install jedit from the ubuntu guide, but that failed
<phreakys> now when i try to install other software with apt,ill get some error
<phreakys> something like: jedit needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found
<phreakys> any idea to solve it?
<phreakys> i used dpkg
<cobras> hi...i have a problem with kubuntus update.I always get this errors "Could not connect to..." "Failed to fetch.."  "W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." i am newbie plz help..
<atidem> hello
<phreakys> check your sourcelist cobras
<phreakys> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<phreakys> then sudo apt-get update
<cobras> phreakys: thanx but i have checked it
<redondo81> Can anyone help me to configure /etc/fstab to mount a partition e permit to my user to write on it and not only as root?
<redondo81> can you help me please?
<redondo81> Is thare anyone?
<redondo81> can anyone help me to mount a partition?
<atidem> redondo81: use the 'Disk & Filesystems" manager in 'System Settings' - it's really simple and intuitive
<waseda> deb:
<waseda> ## ## End Default Options ##
<waseda> title           Encrypted Ubuntu
<waseda> root            (hd0,0)
<waseda> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/mapper/hda6 ro quiet splash
<waseda> initrd          /initrd.img.new
<waseda> savedefault
<waseda> boot
<waseda> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<waseda> root            (hd0,0)
<waseda> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/mapper/hda6 ro quiet splash
<waseda> initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<waseda> savedefault
<waseda> boot
<waseda> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386 (recovery mode)
<phreakys> omfg
<phreakys> that ubuntu guide crashed my apt
<misieq> if i have kde installed from kubuntu repositories and i have kde-dev packages, can i compile metabar? or can i build .deb to use with dpkg, or do i have to rebuild whole kde?
<Fille-LTH> Hi
<misieq> hi
<Fille-LTH> I was wondering if I could draw myself an Kubuntu-OS-tan?
<Fille-LTH> Could I draw the name and logo?
<Fille-LTH> Or should I ask someone specific?
<misieq> Fille-LTH: to merge it to kubuntu release?
<misieq> ot just for yourself?
<Fille-LTH> a drawing to draw on my site
<Fille-LTH> for myself / public viewing
<misieq> you ask about copyrights?
<Fille-LTH> yes
<Fille-LTH> Ive atm mailed the trademarks@ubuntu.com and asked them too
<misieq> well, i guess you can use it freely, since almost all linux projects are gpl
<Fille-LTH> I suspect they can answer it :)
<misieq> maybe check on wikipedia?
<misieq> or goofle for kubuntu logos
<misieq> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Kubuntu-logo.svg
<Fille-LTH> yes I know, I just want to know from the Kubuntu dev-team if its awwwwright for me to use it for my OS-tan v.
<Fille-LTH> ^^
<misieq> they say it is public domain on this wiki page
<misieq> so you can do whatever you want
<Fille-LTH> what does public domain mean?
<Fille-LTH> that I can freely use the Kubuntu logo however I please?
<Fille-LTH> for more info on OS-tans: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Os-tan
<misieq> yes, but be sure to check also here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Kubuntu_Logo.svg
<misieq> got confused now....
<misieq> wait a sec
<Fille-LTH> misieq?
<Fille-LTH> :)
<misieq> if u'll stick to this logo here: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Kubuntu-logo.svg you can use it freely
<Fille-LTH> ok
<Fille-LTH> but if I want to draw it then :P
<misieq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_domain
<misieq> you want to draw it? well... i guess that all the people at kde-look.org don't ask about the permission..
<Fille-LTH> yea I dont want to get sued ;P
<misieq> they just draw and since nobody is against that then it's allright
<misieq> if you would like to use it in some porn or sth else, well.. you'd better ask then ;)
<misieq> but in other cases i wouldn't bother
<Fille-LTH> hehe
<Fille-LTH> no worry
<Fille-LTH> :P
<Fille-LTH> I dont think ppl who draw that ask either so
<Fille-LTH> ;P
<misieq> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FindPage?action=fullsearch&titlesearch=1&value=logo
<misieq> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<misieq> !deb-src
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb-src - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Diuneimama> Hi everyone. Im new over here, and i need help about kubuntu thing :) anyone can help me?
<eeos> hi there. I cannot start apache2 on kubuntu for amd64
<misieq> Diuneimama: what's your problem?
<misieq> eeos: and yours?
<eeos> i am using the system services
<eeos> misieq: i cannot start apache2
<misieq> /etc/init.d/apache2 start?
<eeos> misieq. everything seems in order
<misieq> any error?
<eeos> misieq it does not work and does not return any error
<misieq> did you configure it properly?
<eeos> misiq it is driving me mad, i have tried all possible commands and configuration i know
<misieq> *have you configured
<Diuneimama> Misieq I would like to know about kubuntu ? if i install kubuntu from windows. is my windows file will be overwrite or deleted?
<eeos> misieq i did everything i knew, including following documentation and readme file
<eeos> misieq it does not even return and error to dbug
<misieq> Diuneimama: windows is not a file. you may mean a prtition. no, it won't be overwritten unless you specifiacally say so
<eeos> misieq i am using apache2 prefork
<misieq> eeos: check whether it actually runs "ps ax | grep httpd|
<misieq> eeos: check whether it actually runs "ps ax | grep httpd"
<eeos> misieq yes i ave already done that, it is not running
<eeos> misieq /etc/init.d/apache2 start should at least return and error
<misieq> Diuneimama: and as far as i know you can't install ubuntu from windows, you can boot to live cd and then install it
<Diuneimama> Misieq i now currently dunhave different partition. how do i install kubuntu in a different partition
<misieq> tail /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<Diuneimama> Misieq. i have a kubuntu cd.
<misieq> Diuneimama: you have windows on ntfs or fat?
<eeos> misieq it does not exist so the naswer tot tail command is empty
<Diuneimama> Misieq ntfs
<misieq> eeos: and "apache2ctl start" ?
<eeos> misieq it does not exist so the *answer *to *the tail command is empty
<alexicon> anyone know an app that lets you map characters to the keyboard?
<misieq> Diuneimama: then you have to resize your partition with some tool that supports ntfs (like partiton magic) and create a free space _AFTER_ your windows partition
<misieq> !xkb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> alexicon: it's xkb
<alexicon> hrm ok
<alexicon> thanks
<qbuntu> Diuneimama: just boot from cd and follow the steps "use free space on windows partition"
<misieq> qbuntu: ubuntu would install on ntfs?
<christianp> hi all
<eeos> misieq if i use sudo apache2ctl start, the it starts. grrrrrrrrrrr!
<misieq> haven't known that... i like it :)
<qbuntu> dont really know.. ;)
<misieq> eeos: so problem solved?
<christianp> i have problems in burning dvd with my TravelMate290 with k3b and kubuntu (no problem with Ubuntu dapper drake with k3b installed)
<eeos> misieq partially, I have lost hours because i followed the documentation, and it is not the first time. *$%&QQ!
<misieq> eeos: but it works now?
<christianp> k3b says: fail to change write speed and burnng fails
<christianp> what's the matter?
<eeos> misieq yes it does. it does not start from system settings though.
<eeos> misieq thanks a lot for your help!
<misieq> christianp: i can't tell you exactly what to do, but try to get some info (or try to burn sth) with cdrdao/growiso...
<misieq> or cdrecord
<misieq> eeos: stop apache and do the following:
<misieq> eeos: tail -f /var/log/messages
<misieq> eeos: and in separate console: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<eeos> misieq done
<misieq> and what does tail say?
<kutan> What's a good MP3 player?
<misieq> amarok
<eeos> misieq here it is http://phpfi.com/147578
<misieq> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<kutan> Hmmm I have it
<kutan> But when I play an mp3 it skips it
<misieq> !mp3
<kutan> What plugins do I need? =\
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kutan> ..o
<eeos> misieq when i  /etc/init.d/apache2 start in  separate console, nothing happens
<misieq> eeos: :/ actually no info about apache
<eeos> misieq i know
<misieq> and has apache2/error.log appeared?
<misieq> do you sudo /etc/... ?
<eeos> misieq course
<eeos> misieq of course
<misieq> no idea then... you'll have to check the /etc/init.d/apache2 itself or just use apache2ctl
<misieq> gotta go now
<misieq> bbl
<christianp> misieq: i have the same problem installing gnomebaker:
<christianp> Executing 'mkisofs -gui -V disco dati GnomeBaker -A GnomeBaker -p Christian Pizzuto -iso-level 3 -l -R -hide-rr-moved -J -joliet-long -graft-points video_ts=/home/christian/vacanze2006/cd1/video_ts | builtin_dd of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'
<christianp> INFO:	UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale settings.
<christianp> 	Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,
<christianp> 	use -input-charset to override.
<christianp> :-( Failed to change write speed: 2117->2700
<eeos> misieq thanks
<kutan> Kubuntu did it again
<kutan> I just installed audacity and it's not on my k menu
<D4m4ge> hi
<D4m4ge> has the win32codecs paquet been removed?
<kutan> and I KNOW if I add it manually, the manual one is gonna be on there along with the one that should have been on there before.
<D4m4ge> i cant find it with apt-cache search
<fdoving> kutan: try to run 'kbuildsycoca' from konsole.
<fdoving> kutan: that will update the menus and such.
<kutan> alright cool cause I'm too lazy to manually add an icon and then remove it.
<rjb> why would adept want to remove kdelibs-bin from my system??
<alexicon> is there a graphical listener for xkb
<angelaki> hello
<h3sp4wn> rjb: Not needed if you are updating to kde 3.5.4
<angelaki> who can help me with wine and ie6?
<rjb> h3sp4wn: you mean..?
<rjb> that the package is no longer used?
<h3sp4wn> rjb: If you have updated kde - it is no longer used
<rjb> ok. but i followed through the update on my laptop, and now handling of removable media seems to be broken.
<rjb> in konq, when i hit "remove securely" from the right click menu, the media is not unmounted.
<rjb> i need to go to a term and type sudo umount ...
<rjb> (maybe the menu item has a different label in english, i use a localized version)
<h3sp4wn> rjb: I never use any gui stuff for that
<rjb> h3sp4wn: well, it used to work great until 3.5.4
<h3sp4wn> rjb: Well don't use backports then
<angelaki> who can help me with wine and ie6?
<|lostbyte|> Hi..
<|lostbyte|> Where is the disk.cache option ?
<jjholt> i have a volume control on my notebook in normal ubuntu I could asign the it actually control the volume any way to that in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> keep does not run with kdesu? Is there any graphical backup program that does?
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: I am going to try ifolder at some point in the near future (but it is probably a complete overkill - being able to just connect via a vpn and get any file will be good though)
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: Ok, let us know how it worked
<diuneimama> hi i need help in the process of installing kubuntu. anyone can help?
<phreakys> hi
<diuneimama> hi there :)
<diuneimama> can u help?
<phreakys> just follow instructions and ull be fine
<diuneimama> erm.. im in step 5 of 6
<phreakys> easiest is to install from an empty nonpartioned hd
<diuneimama> i dunwan to delete my windows
<phreakys> ah
<diuneimama> currently i dun have another partition
<diuneimama> which one do i choose?
<diuneimama> is it resize ?
<phreakys> i guess you should use partition magic to split your partition
<misieq> what options do u have?
<misieq> is it ntfs?
<phreakys> no linux uses ext3
<diuneimama> option 1 resize scsi1
<misieq> i believe he said he has windows and i don't know windows that would install on ext3...
<diuneimama> option2 erase entire disk scsi1
<phreakys> that could be risky for your data
<phreakys> ow, no
<diuneimama> option3 manually edit partition table
<gamxx> how to add fvwm to kdm? :|
<kutan> When I first installed kubuntu I used the option to use all of the extra space on my harddrive
<phreakys> i suggest you first make a full backup
<diuneimama> kutan its it work?
<misieq> if you want to preserve your data you should resize your partitions to create free space (preferably after windows part)
<ryanakca> How do you record your desktop session? Like into a low quality movie?
<misieq> and later let kubuntu use that free space as it wishes
<diuneimama> hmm ok.. i will choose option 1
<kutan> Uh
<kutan> Well when I did use all of the extra space, it worked fine
<kutan> except for the fact that windows only had 800 megs left to work with =P
<diuneimama> ok :) thanks kutan
<kutan> I try
<diuneimama> erm but.. below that
<diuneimama> there is a new partition size .. do i nid to adjust the percentage of it? kutan
<kutan> o_o Well I didn't use the option for manually editing the partition table
<BTR> Hi, how do i configure my network-device?
<kutan> there was an option for me to use all of the extra space on my harddrive
<diuneimama> yup kutan the option u choose was option 1 right?
<[GuS] > BTR, in system settings...
<phreakys> i hope that doesnt mess up windows for you
<diuneimama> :)
<kutan> Ehm... I don't know for sure, don't rely on me, I'm a semi-newbie. :o
<kutan> ask a pro
<diuneimama> :)
<BTR> [GuS] : i didn't seem to find that program in kubuntu, can i write anything in the commandline that opens the system settings?
<kutan> misieq looks like he knows what he's doing :D
<[GuS] > In K-menu you have Systemsettings
<[GuS] > or just type: systemsettings
<diuneimama> erm.. how much space do i need for the installation of kubuntu?
<BTR> ok, will try again:) thanks [GuS] !.)
<gamxx> how to add fvwm to kdm? :|
<misieq> diuneimama: it depends on what you want to install
<diuneimama> im installing kubuntu
<[GuS] > i think he refer to standar installation
<misieq> diuneimama: what do you want to have?
<[GuS] > or default...
<diuneimama> its say not enuf space
<diuneimama> kubuntu 6.06?
<misieq> but what packages?
<ryanakca> gamxx: normally? you install fvwm and it's automaticly added
<misieq> any services?
<[GuS] > diuneimama, how much space are you usinn for it?
<misieq> 2,5 should be safe for default
<diuneimama> gus i m now have 5gb free
<[GuS] > is more than enought diuneimama
<diuneimama> its says not enuf space to install
<diuneimama> XD
<misieq> you have to mark this 5GB partition as "/"
<[GuS] > yes...
<diuneimama> how to mark?
<[GuS] > and don'r forget the swap...
<misieq> or i you have this free space i believe there should be option to let kubuntu-oinstaller to use free space as it needs
<[GuS] > after partitioning diuneimama  you will have those options
<diuneimama> ya
<diuneimama> the 1st option to let me to choose
<diuneimama> resize scsi1
<diuneimama> but i clcik continue it says not enough space :S
<[GuS] > why you don't do it by hand?
<diuneimama> how?
<misieq> what do you have now?
<diuneimama> sorry , im a noob XD
<[GuS] > is the last option when you start to prepare the disk...
<[GuS] > in the installation process
<diuneimama> im in step 5 of 6
<[GuS] > ops
<misieq> what disk and partition sizes?
<[GuS] > to late :P
<diuneimama> 3rd option says manually edit partition table
<[GuS] > yea
<[GuS] > that one diuneimama
<diuneimama> click on that?
<beligum> Hi everybody, I'm in the process of creating some promotion-Kubuntu video's for captorial.com, any suggestions?
<[GuS] > yep
<diuneimama> ok
<diuneimama> i try now
<diuneimama> thanks
<ryanakca> gamxx: if it doesn't work... ping me and I'll guide you threw
<misieq> beligum: XGL! :D
<ryanakca> How do you record your desktop session? Like into a low quality movie?
<beligum> yes, but I haven't installed it yet, here
<ryanakca> beligum: Compiz
<[GuS] > so.. make primary partition.... not all the 5gb... rememver you nee for swap
<[GuS] > remember*
<beligum> using ScreenKast
<beligum> (I'm the author of both)
<diuneimama> erm.. so how much i roughly needs gus
<[GuS] > diuneimama, has much is you ram,?
<beligum> hmmm, XGL and Compiz, basically, the fun stuff :)
<misieq> diuneimama: 2,5GB is enough for default, you can add more
<gamxx> ryanakca: doesn't work :|
<misieq> beligum: you can add basket, some kde stuff to show how things work
<diuneimama> gus and misieq i have 5gb free only
<misieq> like preview in this yellow pop-up when you hover over .jpg
<diuneimama> ram?
<[GuS] > diuneimama, yes
<[GuS] > fopr calculate the swap
<diuneimama> 512
<[GuS] > ok
<h3sp4wn> beligum: Are you also the author of libinstrudeo ? - It cannot build on dapper without loads of messing around
<[GuS] > for swap is need the double size of your ram.. not not when you have enought ram
<[GuS] > so 512mb for swap will be ok
<ryanakca> beligum: you wrote ScreenKast?
<beligum> yep, I 'm
<beligum> yes, I have :)
<diuneimama> gus, thanks
<[GuS] > just create a primary partition of 4.5GB
<beligum> hmmm, there are packages of libinstrudeo: instrudeo.bpower2.com/packages
<[GuS] > then extended, and logical partition of the rest
<diuneimama> i still loading inside of the option3
<misieq> beligum: and is there any X app that could capture video? or how does screenkast work? i mean efficiency?
<gamxx> ryanakca: i estedt reinstall fvwm, still not working
<TheInfinity> question: is there any way to install the RTL8111B network driver without getting all packages which you need for gcc4 and then compiling the sourced from the realtek site?
<beligum> Well, ScreenKast is a real capturing program
<diuneimama> gus, i will try :) its slow XD
<[GuS] > ok
<[GuS] > with pc is?
<ryanakca> gamxx: sudo apt-get install fvwm fvwm-crystal fvwm-gnome fvwm-icons
<beligum> Currently, I'm improving the export-routines and adding video-editing
<gamxx> ok...
<ryanakca> gamxx: wait, you did that?
<diuneimama> pc is?
<misieq> beligum: where do i get it?
<gamxx> only sudo apt-get install fvwm
<TheInfinity> problem: no other network card and gcc4 seems not to be on the kubuntu AMD64 cd
<ryanakca> beligum: got a link to the sources? I'm willing to _attempt_ packaging it
<beligum> http://captorials.com/index.php?cmd=software
<beligum> I already made packages, see the link
<gamxx> ryanakca: only sudo apt-get install fvwm
<beligum> btw, version 0.1.3 is coming up
<beligum> I'm looking for people who know how to make some cool promotion-videos, see captorials for examples
<beligum> I'm not saying the ones there are cool, but it's a start :)
<[GuS] > yeah diuneimama wich computer you have
<diuneimama> Gus : im using toshiba
<[GuS] > ok
<diuneimama> a lame laptop XD
<ryanakca> beligum: have you seen the suse kmenu promo? it's SWEET!
<[GuS] > ok
<Jucato> it's SUPER sweet. :-D
<beligum> no, do you have a link?
<ryanakca> yep, just a secf
<ryanakca> http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html     http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283
<Jucato> heheh! that was quick
<ryanakca> beligum: did you get libinstrudeo threw apt? or is it a "need-to-package so that this other package can be packaged"?
<beligum> well, libinstrudeo is actually the backend of screenKast
<beligum> I wrote both, but split them up for flexibility
<beligum> BTW, indeed, super sweet, that video
<beligum> Should be possible (and great) on captorials too
<beligum> Did novell design that functionality?
<ryanakca> "As previously blogged, openSUSE 10.2 will have a redesigned KDE start menu created by the KDE and usability team at SUSE..."
<ryanakca> I'm guessing yes
<ryanakca> beligum: kk
<beligum> very nice, but seems to be eating CPU for breakfast
<ryanakca> beligum: mind if I go ahead and package the library?
<beligum> or GPU
<beligum> no problem, go ahead
<beligum> for what distribution?
<beligum> because I already have specfiles and debian dirs ready in SVN trunk
<beligum> btw, are there people here with some gstreamer knowledge?
<angelaki> who can help me with wine and ie6?
<angelaki> who knows how i can add a missing dll in wine?
<kutan> Well... I have one question for you angelaki, and don't get offended
<kutan> Why the hell would you want to install IE in the first place? >_>
<Jucato> kutan: I could think of one (or two) possible reason/s, but that would be my reason...
<angelaki> because the pc has kubuntu and my bank work only with ie
<kutan> Okay
<kutan> Well, unfortunately I have no idea, sorry for the inconvenience.
<beligum> I do
<beligum> somebody wrote a script for that
<beligum> sec
<angelaki> never mine
<angelaki> some day i bomb my bank
<Jucato> there's also a program called ie4linux I think.. I forgot the name...
<beligum> check this: http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<angelaki> i have try it but i cant install the plugins
<Jucato> aah
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed
<Jucato> ehehe! mornin Hawkwind!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Mornin it is :)
<kutan> Ugh... I've been up all night
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> i wanna use sondkonverter to extract an ac stream of a music video and convert it to ogg vorbis. it seems to recognize the stream, but when i click on start it just does nothing. any ideas?
<phreakys> hi
<beligum> btw, I'm currently working with ubuntuvideo.com, so you can win 100$ for your captorials.com video ;)
<beligum> John asked me to spread the word
<grothesk|afk> D4m4ge: w32codecs
<Jucato> hehehe
<gan|y|med> okay, any ideas what program i could use to extract the audio stream from a video file?
<Hawkwind> gan|y|med: audacity or avidemux possibly ?
<gan|y|med> thx
<linux_galore> one question, does kubuntu have a unstable download page
<Jucato> linux_galore: if you could wait for a few more minutes or hours, Edgy Eft Knot 2 will be released
<linux_galore> Jucato: aaah I'll wait
<linux_galore> Im thinking of doing a talk on KDE, Ive been using it since the 1.* days
<gan|y|med>  ok, sth. strange is going on here. i use soundkonverter: i choose ogg and get an ac3 file. i choose flac and get an ogg vorbis file. why that???
<reeed> hello folks
<Jucato> linux_galore: since KDE 1? wow!
<reeed> how do I make X start without "-notcp" ?
<linux_galore> Jucato: yeah it was total crap too lol
<Jucato> yeah, I've heard
<ryanakca> beligum: for edgy
<beligum> ah, I see
<beligum> yeah, sure, go ahead
<reeed> how do I make X start without "-notcp" ? or, how do I let remote clients connect to my X server ?
<beligum> you want to check out SVN trunk though
<linux_galore> reeed: I just ssh into the machine and run the X app
<reeed> linux_galore: but my local X server runs with ''notcp' and blocks the connection
<reeed> :-(
<reeed> i can't figure out a way to remove that option.
<linux_galore> reeed: Im often on the move around the place and I login to my central machine and just run the email client
<reeed> so I thought maybe there is a potentially safer way to let remote clients connect
<kutan> Can someone tell me why the sound for videos on www.youtube.com doesn't work?
<kutan> I'm sure it's only me =\
<soulrider> its you
<soulrider> but flash has some problems on linux
<Jucato> ouch... that answer must have hurt...
<soulrider> so even if you manage to playt he sounds
<Jucato> but yea.. it's a Flash on Linux issue...
<soulrider> iots most likely it wont be in synch with the video :(
<kutan> >_<
<xwolf-> yeap
<soulrider> Adobe doesnt like us :(
<xwolf-> out of synch happens
<Jucato> soulrider: true... they're gonna delay (or probably cancel...) Flash 9 for Linux Alpha
<linux_galore> reeed: look in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<soulrider> :/
<soulrider> damn
<insanekane> Jucato: how do you know >
<insanekane> ?
<xwolf-> what does -rc stand for?
<soulrider> Jucato: do you work or something? because youre ALLWAYS here! :P
<xwolf-> kdmrc, xserverrc..
<Jucato> i don't know about the "r" but the "c" probably stands for config
<linux_galore> <--- has flash 9
<Jucato> linux_galore: natively? on Linux?
<linux_galore> Jucato: using wine for a few weeks now, works fine
<soulrider> using wine probably
<Jucato> lol
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> write a tut on how to get it running
<Jucato> I think I said Flash 9 "for Linux"
<soulrider> no, you didnt: P
<soulrider> [10:35]  <linux_galore> <--- has flash 9
<soulrider> :P
<linux_galore> only hard part was trying to stop the macromedia download server redirecting me to the flash 7 linux installer
<kutan> So I just need to install flash with WINE? instead of the linux version?
<Jucato> soulrider: "I" said it..
<Jucato> http://www.webpronews.com/expertarticles/expertarticles/wpn-62-20060831NoFlash9AlphaForLinux.html
<soulrider> i et so confused on irc sometimes :P
<Jucato> I stand corrected. they're just not going to show us Alpha... but straight to Beta...
<Jucato> whenever that is...
<linux_galore> kutan: well there are two ways, easy way is grab codeweavers crossover of bittorent or install it with wine and winetools
<kutan> ...buh
<linux_galore> codeweavers will download and install flash 9 for you
<Jucato> I've heard that installing Firefox for XP on wine and installing Flash through Firefox works?
<linux_galore> Jucato: I didnt install IE
<Jucato> linux_galore: I think I said "Firefox"
<Jucato> and I'm actually trying to confirm if that "solution" also works...
<linux_galore> Jucato: yes but I didnt have to use IE to get the installer
<Jucato> I used Konqueror to download the Firefox installer for XP...
<kutan> "Download CrossOver Office Standard Trial for Linux"?
<Jucato> then used Wine to install Firefox...
<linux_galore> kutan: no the pro version
<linux_galore> kutan: http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=codeweavers
<kutan> Ah, I was about to say "I have to buy it"
<Jucato> lol...
<kutan> But just so everyone knows
<kutan> I'm not going to illegally download this product
<Jucato> yes, the "real" thing is not free
* kutan winks
<linux_galore> the shock version has all the variations for every distro
<kutan> Could it be just me or does it say on the site that the torrent has no seeders? =\
<linux_galore> kutan: this one is still active http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3461187/Codeweavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v5.0.1-SHOCK
* Jucato whistles...
<kutan> The Pirate Bay Kicks ass
<kutan> But it seems the mininova one was lying on the website, there are actually 3 seeders
<linux_galore> kutan: 14 on the pirate bay one
<kutan> oooh
<recon0> I'm trying to install 6.06 LTS on a i386, but the install CD gets to the point where there is a splash screen and reads "Making LiveCD user", then the splash disappears, and the text "Uncompressing linux...OK, booting the kernel" appears. After that, it just seems to freeze.
<Diuneimama> need help in qtparted
<Diuneimama> anyone there?
<tictric> I just can't get the system to print to a printer connected to a windows system. My various experiments with the printer wizard to set up a remote windows printer fail.
<tictric> What's the secret?
<raul> how to regain kdm after adding gnome in kubuntu ?ive lost it after installing ubuntu-desktop through apt cdrom add
<Jucato> !pastebin > Jucato
<Jucato> I wonder if one day they will make "middle-click = close tab" a default in Kubuntu...
<Pawba> Hardware acceleration isn't working under ubuntu for me.  I've installed the latest ATI drivers (from ATI), and mesa3d.  Chromium, etc, still runs terribly.  Ideas?
<skavenge> is 1.4.2 amarok stable? any problems for anyone?
<linux_galore> skavenge: works fine
<Jucato> works fine here too
<skavenge> cool thnx guys
<linux_galore> Pawba: did you edit the xorg.conf file
<Pawba> linux_galore: The ATI install tool did that.
<kutan> oy
<kutan> 37 minutes left for crossover
<linux_galore> Pawba: did you check
<Pawba> I will now. :)
<Pawba> All the sections have fglrx listed.
<h3sp4wn> You will need to blacklist the fglrx from the restricted modules - and probably build the kernel module with module assistant (the module will not be for the dapper security updated kernel)
<Pawba> er
<Pawba> I got fglrx from ati, and the kernel already has module assist.
<Pawba> The ATI drivers are working (cos my tv outs and dual head work)
<Pawba> But what is the mesa indirect ?
<h3sp4wn> means the kernel module is not working
<Linux_Galore> just my IRC client to konversation ver 1.0
<Jucato> ??
<Linux_Galore> just updated my IRC client to konversation ver 1.0
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> ehehe
<Pawba> hm
<ZeroTreta> alguem que fale portugues ai pra mim ajudar
<Linux_Galore> works pretty well
<Pawba> Next silly question...  Amarok/Movie Player report that they don't have the codec to play generally anything.  Where do you find the codecs for the players in the repositories?
<kutan> Anyone know about javascript injections?
<Linux_Galore> Amarok isnt a movie player
<Linux_Galore> for starters
<skavenge> Pawba: under restricted formats on the wiki see:
<kutan> I used it to watch a movie.
<skavenge> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Linux_Galore> use kaffeine for movies
<kutan> Oh wait
<kutan> nevermind
<kutan> yeah
<kutan> got them mixed up
<Pawba> Linux_Galore: I meant Amarok/Movie Player as in two different programs.  :P
<kutan> and omfg Linux_Galore, I got to 99.57% and it stalled.
<Linux_Galore> Pawba: add the server to your repo list and then just use the package manager to install the missing codecs
<Chuck> by jumping to tracks in AMAROK it gives me errorcode: 127 /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory, but this directory exists, whats wrong?
<Pawba> What server?
<skavenge> universe/multiverse
<Pawba> hm..  I thought the days of rebuilding a kernel were gone.  yay
<Jucato> !ntfs > Jucato
<Chuck> by jumping to tracks in AMAROK it gives me errorcode: 127 /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory, but this directory exists, whats wrong?
<Chuck> An Amarok Script needs ruby1.8, so I installed, but there no changes.
<skavenge> is it in your path?
<Chuck> what do you meen?
<Linux_Galore> Pawba: heres a link that helps you knows what to put in the /etc/apt/sources.list  file http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Linux_Galore> lots of howto's too on adding sources for extra media formats http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/
<Linux_Galore> Im off to bed
<Jucato> bye! good night!
<Linux_Galore> bye folks
<larson9999> linux_galore?  now that's a great stripper name
<BTR> Hey, i'am not able to read my NTFS drive, from within kubuntu, why is that?
<k31th> hum... i need a bit of software to recive fax's on a modem and dump then to some sort of file? any recomends ?
<BTR> also my network device doesnt recieve any ip, although i have tried to set the gateway, to the gateway used on this windows machine
<Chuck> do you tryed to get on your ntfs drive as root?
<BTR> Chuck: think so, im new to linux
<Chuck> try sudo konqueror in the konsole
<Jucato> !ntfs
<Chuck> I thin kyou only can mount and write on ntfs as root.
<Jucato> actually, no writing to ntfs
<Jucato> it's not recommended..
<Jucato> darn ubotu...
<Jucato> !ntfs
<BTR> how do i login as root, in case i wasnt
<Chuck> even as root?
<Jucato> yes, even as root
<Chuck> its not avaliable on ubuntu
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Chuck> but if you want, browse some wikis.
<Chuck> make it easy.
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jucato> rawr! ubotu's lagging
<Chuck> change your /etc/fstab
<BTR> i will try, will be back later..  thanks!
<BTR> doesnt work:s
<andi_> :(
<BTR> i just cant seem to get my network-device to work:|
<Chuck> Mh...
<Chuck> what is the name of the Partition? hda...?
<BTR> hdv
<BTR> hdv2
<BTR> i got it mountet i think, but couldnt enable it
<Chuck> Whats the Message?
<BTR> Something with it not being able to figure out what type it was, i think:|
<dendo> help install f prot antivirus
<BTR> If i just could go online from within kubuntu icould post the excact message
<dendo> how
<ricky_ds> Hi, yesterday, an update brought libvisual for amarok on my computer, however, I still cannot use visual plugins with amarok, does anyone know what to do in order to make it work?
<Chuck> U cant get online???
<dendo> yes
<BTR> Chuck: no, my network device wont find the ip address
<Chuck> Do you got dhcp enabled?
<BTR> yes
<Chuck> try a static IP
<Chuck> Do you go online over a router?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: You around ?
<BTR> but that wouldnthelp? as i have my ip picked from my ISP with their DHCP
<BTR> Chuck: no, theres nothing between me and my isp
<Chuck> mh.
* Jucato wonders if h3sp4wn ever became a square.. 
<Chuck> I dont have any experience with those types.
<Chuck> ask around.
<BTR> i will:) thanks anyway Chuck:)
<E-Jey> Hi
<ricky_ds> Hi, yesterday, an kubuntu online update brought libvisual for amarok on my computer, however, I still cannot use visual plugins with amarok, does anyone know what to do in order to make it work?
<E-Jey> where can I find this window decoration: http://www.polinux.upv.es/mozilla/imagenes/capturas/mozilla-firefox-konqueror.png
<Hawkwind> E-Jey: On kde-look.org maybe ?
<misieq> i have .tar.gz source for some app, how do i create .deb package from it.
<misieq> E-Jey: use gtk-qt engine
<Hawkwind> misieq: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Hawkwind> misieq: There is a how-to I have followed
<misieq> thanks :) as i can't install metabar from repo :( and the mentioned one is a bit old, there is new version :)
<Jucato> E-Jey: that's the Plastik window decoration
<E-Jey> Jucato, I've select the plastik decorator but it looks different :?
<Jucato> E-Jey: ok hold on...
<Jucato> I'm going to check again
<Jucato> E-Jey: it is Plastik. but the color scheme and some of the buttons are different from the defaults in Kubuntu
<misieq> !dh_make
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dh_make - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> what package contains dh_make?
<E-Jey> hmm oke, thanks. Does anyone know where I can find that color sheme?
<Hobbsee> misieq: dh-make
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Yes (for a bit yes)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: http://seerofsouls.com/dists/dapper/e17/source/
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Is that what you needed ?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: It is yes - e17 has been alot more broken recently (I think I will build it for edgy later)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Things have settled in CVS land as of yesterday.  Most everything is back to normal.  Few modules don't work and engage is still broken
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: We are hoping to get an update either tonight/tomorrow of the entire thing :)
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: evas was broken last time I tried which borked loads of stuff
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Yeah.  It's working now.  I just updated about 20 minutes ago
<xwolf-> i'm getting this after running a configure file:
<xwolf-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22251
<xwolf-> but i have just installed gcc-4.0
<h3sp4wn> xwolf-: install build-essential
<skavenge> you need  the build-essential package
<xwolf-> right, lemme check.
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Have you any idea what is happening with ebuntu - is the person responsible actually doing anything about it ? (the channel always seems to be empty)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Nope.  I emailed the guy that is listed on the wiki/site and I never got a response
<olivier> hi all
<olivier_> astalavista
<olivier_> beyby
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: So did I (no response either) so it looks like its a dead project
<olivier_> je suis francai
<olivier_> ki est francais 
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DaSkreech> I mailed him as well
<olivier_> je sui nouvo sur linux
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Yeah I was hoping to see that take off.  But I'm working on a distro that is based on Kubuntu that will have an E17 version of the OS :)
<skavenge> wouldnt you need a stable release of e17 fir that Hawkwind ?
<Hawkwind> skavenge: E17 is pretty darn stable at times if you build it correctly.  Look at Elive in fact
<trappist> Hawkwind: you gonna ship duke nukem forever with e17? ;)
<Hawkwind> trappist: Hah.  Good ole Duke Nukem
<skavenge> Hawkwind: well i havent installed any snapshots, just from cvs and i know from experience one change can render something useless till they fix it
<trappist> (the joke is that duke nukem forever, like e17, has pretty much been vaporware for years and years)
<Hawkwind> skavenge: Correct.  But we don't build packages when we know things are broken.  Look at http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html for example.  Everything should work at all times when we update the packages
<h3sp4wn> There is a kanotix derivative with e17 as window manager
<skavenge> Hawkwind: i see, that would make sense. how often are you planning to update? Just asking as you probably know as well as I the guys in #e are adding\working on the cvs almost daily
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: I have been using it with almost no problems for 2/3 months now
<Hawkwind> skavenge: I happen to have dev access so I know when to and not to update things.  We are hoping to have an update about once a week or so.  That depends on the breakage in CVS of course
<skavenge> Hawkwind: the dev access certainly helps. sounds very cool.
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Are you writing applications with the e libraries ?
<Hawkwind> skavenge: I've been using E17 for well over a year now and really have no major issues until major API changes are made
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: No
<skavenge> I've used it about three months myself, ive seen some small issues but nothing major
<skavenge> modules keeping up to date with e seems to be a hurdle i see though
<Hawkwind> skavenge: I've seen major/drastic changes to it since I started using it.  It's nearly a complete different wm from when I first started using it
<arkygeek> hi guys
<arkygeek> how do i fire up X from tty1?
<Hawkwind> skavenge: One of my good friends is the one who maintains about 95% of all the e_modules :)
<Hawkwind> arkygeek: startx
<skavenge> arkygeek: startx
<arkygeek> thx
<skavenge> Hawkwind: devilhorns?
<Hawkwind> skavenge: Yeppers
<|lostbyte|> How do i clear disk cache ?
<|lostbyte|> Any idea ?
<skavenge> i really wish evolume was still supported, i was interested once i saw the evolume themes on get-e.org only to find out its not being updated anymore ;/ i end up using alsamixer in terminal to manage sound
<|lostbyte|> Disk cache : Allocated memory for processes. But i want to clear it as it stays there even at program termination.
<killermach> in Gimp -> <IMAGE> -> Script-Fu -> Alpha to Logo, everything is grayed out.. what am I missing?
<|lostbyte|> killermach, did you try asking at #gimp
<killermach> |lostbyte|: I would but I have only had this issue in kubuntu, it has not happened on my main workstation and I have installed kubuntu/gimp on 2 different machines recently with the same issue
<arkygeek> Jucato: hi.  hey, any suggestions for getting direct rendering working with an intel i-915 ?
<killermach> |lostbyte|: asking in #gimp now
<Jucato> arkygeek: sorry, nope...
<skavenge> my 915 had it from default on install
<|lostbyte|> How to cccccccccccclear disk cache ?
<|lostbyte|> Argh.. Sorry.
<Jucato> |lostbyte|: disk cache? Konqueror's or Firefox's?
<ketsugi> Is there any reason why kde-i18n-zhcn package has not been updated to 3.5.4?
<skavenge> uh no your not
<skavenge> woosp
<|lostbyte|> kde'
<zblach> hey, um, can anyone tell me about easycam?
<DaSkreech>  !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, My kde's !
<DaSkreech> I was using Red Hat Yesterday
<Jonty> Does anyone know where I can get xine 1.*.* .debs?
<DaSkreech> Red hat 2
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, Like when i start with kde i have 360 MB free memory. then later after running some apps, i Get to like 60 MB free. Even after closing the programs i still have 60 MB free. Only if i restart x, i get my total 360 MB free back..
<skavenge> thats how linux works
<Jucato> yep... that's how Linux manages memory
<skavenge> free memory is wasted memory, it loads everything it can so next time you run something it starts even faster
<Jucato> nothing wrong with it
<|lostbyte|> Point is, why does my kde slow down when its reaches to minimum free memory..
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, Other wise its fast and very responsive.
<skavenge> possibly not enough virtual memory set
<Jucato> virtual memory = swap
<|lostbyte|> Like, i can see the window move in slow motion, when minimizing to panel.
<Jucato> |lostbyte|:  Linux automatically frees up some memory from Disk Cache if a program needs the resource
<|lostbyte|> skavenge, I have around 500 MB swap..
<Jucato> how much RAM do you have?
<skavenge> and how much physical ram?
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, But it does it very slowly.. when in less free Memory
<|lostbyte|> skavenge, 512 MB
<skavenge> well thats the general rule, same as amount of ram, so that should be okay
<skavenge> are you running xgl or translucency on the window or anything?
<Jucato> it's possible that there are problems with the programs or a memory leak of some sort.
<|lostbyte|> skavenge, I read online, About disk cache, and i was wandering if i could clear it.. and see if it helps.
<skavenge> im unsure how to clear that myself, if that is a solution
<|lostbyte|> skavenge, MEmeory leak is a hardware problem ?
<skavenge> a program usually
<|lostbyte|> skavenge, ok
<EvilIdler> Has anyone here managed to get a D-Link DGE-528T working with kernel 2.6.15?
<Xcalibur> well, I reinstalled kubuntu as told by a professional
<Xcalibur> and i can now install my ndiswrapper drivers
<Xcalibur> as for the dlink prob
<Xcalibur> i use everything linksys
<Xcalibur> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EvilIdler> Was that link directed at me?
<ketsugi> Is there any reason why kde-i18n-zhcn package has not been updated to 3.5.4?
<killermach> K -> Add/Remove Programs, select Any Suite, unsupported, and proprietary software, my Science category is empty, what am I missing?
<Jucato> killermach: I think Add/Remove Programs a.k.a. Adept Installer, is missing a few packages...
<Jucato> I couldn't find KDissert either...
<killermach> Jucato: I thnk so to..  I have installed synaptic a few minutes ago also, but did not find "check all" to get a complete list without multiple clicks on each item
<Jucato> check all?
<weedar> I'm having trouble finding out where I specify how big the viewport is...My resolution is 1024x768 but I can only see part of my desktop
<Paulorific> Hey
<Paulorific> quick question
<Paulorific> Is ndiswrapper already on kubuntu dapper?
<Paulorific> on an installation
<Paulorific> um
<zblach> Paulorific: not by default
<Paulorific> ok
<Paulorific> so
<skavenge> no, under ndiswrapper-utils is on the cd though
<skavenge> which includes it
<Paulorific> ok
<Paulorific> great
<Paulorific> thanks
<Paulorific> so it'll be on the dvd i burned
<skavenge> should be, search for ndiswrapper-utils through adept or sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils should install it right off the cd
<Dismal> Stupid question: I just installed kubuntu (first time playing with linux in years)   So I'm trying to install stuff but i dont know my root password (i dont recall ever setting one...)
<Paulorific> you have to set one
<fdoving> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<skavenge> Dismal: its asking for your user password when you use sudo for example, there is no root password set by default for security purposes
<fdoving> Dismal: take a look at that url.
<Dismal> thanks
<pierreth> hello, i am unable to open word document with openoffice, am i alone?
<zblach> pierreth: the problem is usually the reverse
<forsaken1125> anyone here im a linux newb, lol, and have alot of questions
<skavenge> just ask
<pierreth> zblach: if i open a word document, oo thinks it is in ASCII
<zblach> hrm
<forsaken1125> i have an old hp netserver lh2 with kubuntu on it, and im tryin to get my other 2 nics workin
<zblach> try opening ooword, and then importing?
<forsaken1125> and i cant get my scsi drvs to mount
<pierreth> zblach: importing how?
<forsaken1125> noop
<forsaken1125> oops sorry
<ocjeunesse> salut je cherche kubuntu.fr
<forsaken1125> i want to use this machine as a gateway since my hub/router is dead
<zblach> pierreth: file -> open
<forsaken1125> no one?
<pierreth> zblach: ok, the document i was thinking that was Word was not
<pierreth> zblach: so i have no problem
<Xcalibur> !sifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xcalibur> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zblach> pierreth: had the same problem once
<pierreth> zblach: my files come from the mac so the file extension is not always there
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> how are you everybody?
<forsaken1125> hello
<ubuntu> who is between 13 and 17 yo?
<skavenge> this isnt AOL
<forsaken1125> anyone here up to par with networking or drive mounting?
<fdoving> ubuntu:  go to #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat.
<trappist> forsaken1125: you might have better luck just asking your question.  I for one won't identifiy myself as the guy who can help you without knowing what your problem is.
<Dismal> is kubunti xfree86 or x.org? (im trying to install ati drivers)
<skavenge> xorg
<trappist> Dismal: xorg
<Dismal> thank you
<forsaken1125> how do u get kubuntu to enable multiple nic's?
<skavenge> install them and set them up
<forsaken1125> it sees the card, but wont let me set them up in admin mode
<forsaken1125> *cards
<skavenge> is it the proper driver for the nics?
<forsaken1125> yes all the card are the same, im usin eth1 to chat with u guys
<skavenge> so one works and the rest dont?
<skavenge> are you getting an error? you need to be clear as to what exactly is happening as none of us can see whats going on
<forsaken1125> prettymuch, my lap is conn to one of the as well, all the lights are on(link/act/10/100)
<forsaken1125> im a newb sorry, no error msgs, ill try somethin
<pierreth> is it possible to add rtf support to kate?
<dhq> i just installed a graphics tool with adept how do i uninstall it
<dhq> is there any thing to restore my display  back
<dhq> ie by uninstalling the previous upgrade
<forsaken1125> skavenge:--->i enabled them, but 2 secs afterward, they switched to disabled
<Xcalibur> !seen hawkind
<ubotu> I haven't seen hawkind recently
<Xcalibur> hawkind, can you give me that link to the X error thing?
<Jonty> Does anyone know where I can get xine 1.*.* .debs?
<Xcalibur> no, srry
<Xcalibur> hawkind!?!?!?!?!?!?!??
<Jonty> Anything above v1.0.0. In fact, anything that solves the bug meaning I can't play flacs in Amarok
<forsaken1125> skavenge?
<dismal> It seems I broke adept.  It's telling me to run apt-setup or apt-get update but those also don't work...
<dismal> I was trying to add the "restricted" repository
<Hawkwind> !bad device error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad device error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Hmmmm
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Bookmark http://LinuxForDummies.org/
<Xcalibur> thanx
<forsaken1125> kk, i gotem enabled with static ip's, now how do i tell the sys to let my laptops traffic pass thru?
<Xcalibur> I own you like 4,000, but i don't have a job until i repair the next PC! :-P
<dismal> Anyone?  I broke adept by trying to add "restricted" as a repository and now i dont know how to fix it :/
<forsaken1125> ???
<dhq> i need help how do i install xserver
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install xorg
<dhq> Hawkwind: thanx will try
<forsaken1125> anyone know any server software or routing software i can apt-get?
<dhq> Hawkwind: i get  error no file xorg found
<Hawkwind> dhq: Sorry, xorg-x11 maybe ?
<forsaken1125> how do u edit fstab
<Xcalibur> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hawkwind> forsaken1125: With your favorite editor.  kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<forsaken1125> ty hawkwind, know anything about networkin?!?!!!>>>>>lol
<Hawkwind> forsaken1125: Yeah....my router does it all for me :)
<dhq> Hawkwind: couldnt find package xorg-x11
<Hawkwind> dhq: apt-cache search <package>
<forsaken1125> hawkwind:...lol, mine did till it shorted out,im makin an old bizness serverinto a server/gateway
<Hawkwind> dhq: apt-cache search xserver-xorg to be a bit more restrictive on the search
<ketsugi> Hm, Lightbox doesn't really work well with Konqueror
<forsaken1125> how do u partition/format a drv?
<forsaken1125> then get linuxto mount it?
<Hawkwind> qtparted is one app that can do it
<forsaken1125> is that package with kbuntu?
<Hawkwind> forsaken1125: apt-cache search <package>
<DaSkreech> dismal: Hello?
<dismal> hi?
<ubuntu> hi all... may I ask for some help?
<dhq> Hawkwind: i restored my xserver thanx
<ubuntu> how can I make logitech quickcam work? :(
<dhq> Hawkwind: i have a problem with my graphic you see i inservet a new repotosary of opengl and upgraded and now i cant see my mouse and half my screen
<Hawkwind> dhq: No problem
<now3d> ubuntu: is it not detected?
<ubuntu> yes is detected and kopete let me show it... but i cannot send the image to another person
<now3d> I changed my browser to Firefox in System Settings,  now when i load Konqueror and put a URL in, it will not load! any ideas how to use Konqueror now?
<dhq> Hawkwind: is there any way to undo a previous upgrade
<now3d> ubuntu: so what is the problem, an application issue? an incompatiblity with your friend?  please give full info, including all chat software and IM network you are using
<now3d> dhq: No un-grade that I know of!
<ubuntu> i've used it on ubuntu until now, now i'm in the middle of an installation of kubuntu (still live now9.
<ubuntu> so the situation is:
<driz> I am reinstalling Kubuntu because i tried to add another hard drive on a box that clearly had no place for another one and i tried to turn it on and nothing. removed the harddrive and bam it works but it wouldn't load the root filesystem.
<ubuntu> connected cam
<ubuntu> installed gqcam
<ubuntu> camorama
<dismal> I'm trying to install ati drivers and the guide on the ubuntu documentation website says to add the "restricted" repository - can anyone explain?
<ubuntu> scpa5xx
<ubuntu> and camorama and gqcam let me see the image
<now3d> driz: doubt u need to re-install, check your BIOS and make sure you have the drives configured to boot and in correct connected order as before
<ubuntu> then I've tried wit kopete and aMSN to connect to my MSN account
<ubuntu> and using kopete i can see my image again
<ubuntu> but when sending my webcam image to a connected friend
<ubuntu> he only receive "connection in progress" or "waiting for connection".
<ubuntu> i think that's it
<now3d> ubuntu: so the only problem is that its not getting sent over your network, can you try with another aMSN user? are you behind a firewall? are you blocking the data being sent? is your friend blocking the data with his firewall?
<ubuntu> friends are not blocking data, pretty sure. but I probably am behind a firewall or NAT due to my ADSL modem. is it possible?
<dhq> how to check the files that were upgraded newly by adept
<forsaken1125> cant apt qtparted, any ideas?
* KjetilK w00ts at finally getting his dapper upgrade done :-)
<KjetilK> anyone know if there are companies that sell OK laptops with kubuntu preinstalled and certified to work with all features
<KjetilK> ?
<now3d> ubuntu: type ifconfig and check your IP
<ubuntu> i saw 10.0.0.13 but through www.mioip.it i saw 151.44.149.66
<dimsuz> Hi! While doing dist-upgrade I get the message that 'amarok && amarok-xine' were kept back. What's this? How to install amarok?
<now3d> dimsuz: mabye they didnt need updating, or had not been updating in new distro etc
<now3d> ubuntu: please run with your PC on an internet IP address, you might need an Ehternet ADSL addapter
<ubuntu> now3d: sprry, what do you mean?
<dimsuz> now3d: I want to upgrade to amarok 1.4.2 and added corresponging "deb ..." to sources.list. And now it don't want to upgrade :(
<now3d> dimsuz: did you do apt-get update?  mabye the packate was not updated, check apt-cache search amarok
<DeeTahPanLtah> my mate has kde english,how to make it polish?
<dimsuz> now3d: yup. just did update
<dhq> now3d: if i uninstall all the packages of xserver how to i reinstall it again
<now3d> ubtunu: I think your NAT is the problem, please buy an Ethernet ADSL modem. Then plug your ethernet cable into ADSL modem to get an internet IP address directlyy
<dimsuz> now3d: is there a way to find a reason why it was "kept back"?
<ubuntu> now3d: i have an ethernet adsl modem... :) maybe I have to check how to turn off NAT, right?
<now3d> dhq: Just write down the names, check what is installed using dpkg,  e.g. dpkg -l |grep xorg etc
<now3d> dimsuz: perhaps because there was no new version, or some dependency was not fulfilled
<now3d> ubuntu: mabye you can try that, but I suspect it will cause your connection not to function at all
<ubuntu> i'll check. thank you. otherwise i'll get back here :D
<dimsuz> now3d: may it be because amarok is now in dapper-backports and at the same time I added a custom "deb ..." line from other site with amarok packages?
<dhq> now3d: i just installed a repotisary from deb http://www.beerorkid/compiz i did the full upgrade and now my display and bouse it destroyed
<dhq> mouse
<now3d> hdq: please check your xorg.conf, mabye your device name changed for mouse
<now3d> dhq: also, why not use the latest official repository, and KDE 3.5.4 ?
<now3d> dimsuz: yes, its probably deprecated, so no new update for u to use
<misieq> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<zsolt> hello :-)
<dimsuz> now3d: what do you mean? I'm using 1.3.9. And 1.4.2 was added in backports today
<ubuntu> thank you now3d. now i'll turn off and check without nat
<dhq> now3d: well my screen is shifted down ie the 1st 3inches of my screen is disturbed and the starting of my screen starts after that the start bar is not visible it is below the screen
<zsolt> I need help with the MSI CB54G wireless PCMCI card
<zsolt> have anyone tried that yet on kubuntu ?
<dimsuz> now3d: btw, thank you for helping out!
<now3d> ubuntu: you're welcome
<now3d> dimsuz: mabye it is supported after all! does apt-cache search show version 1.4.2 ?
<zsolt> anyone ???
<dhq> now3d: any help
<dimsuz> now3d: hmm. it doesn't show versions at all. just descriptions.
<dimsuz> :)
<dimsuz> now3d: and it was kubuntu's rss feed that announced amarok 1.4.2 available in backports
<intelikey> well it wont work.
<nikoJ> what codename is 6.06.1?
<lotusleaf> do point versions receive new codenames?
<zsolt> has anyone set up a PCMCI wireless LAN card on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> KjetilK: Sounds like a good busines to get into :)
<nikoJ> doubt it, but is it dapper, edgy, etc?
<intelikey> dap
<KjetilK> DaSkreech: yeah, at least someone should start doing it :-)
<nikoJ> kk thanks :)
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* KjetilK is a ideologically a free software geek
<zsolt> thanks
<KjetilK> but I don't have the time to do a lot of research and tinkering anymore
<dhq> how to reset kubuntu to default settings
<intelikey> clean out your home dir.
<dhq> i installed a xserver component or somthing and my display is all gone
<dhq>  well my screen is shifted down ie the 1st 3inches of my screen is disturbed and the starting of my screen starts after that the start bar is not visible it is below the screen
<Hawkwind> dhq: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> dhq: Try that and it will probably fix your issues.  Usually the defaults will work
<micmac> Is there some kind of official kubuntu/ubuntu doumentation?
<DaSkreech> The Wiki?
<micmac> If was more thinking official
<intelikey> dhq sounds to me more like you need to find the knobs/buttons on the monitor and adjust it.
<micmac> Like the "Ubuntu book" or something :)
<misieq> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mythtv> there are several ubuntu books
<micmac> Thanks
<dhq> Hawkwind: still the same
<mythtv> -
<mythtv> beging ubuntu linux is pretty good - isbn: --1-59059-627-7
<DaSkreech> Begging for Ubuntu Linux?
<DaSkreech> dismal:
<lotusleaf> lol
<DaSkreech> What was your problem?
<dhq> a small little upgrade for my xserver distroyed my display and mouse
<dismal> I just broke my gfx, how do I go back to the original config that kubuntu chose during setup?
<lotusleaf> does the cover have a homeless penguin wearing a hoola hoop with 3 ping pong balls super glued to it and holding a tin cup?
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mythtv> *begining*
<mythtv> though you can beg for it as well
<mythtv> daft as it's free though
<lotusleaf> mythtv: a better ficitional title would be "begging for a one click mythtv install without having to channel the ghost of configuration's past"
<dhq>  DaSkreech no use with tha command
<micmac> So there's no such thing as an official Kubuntu/Ubuntu book on the web?
<DaSkreech> dhq: Eh?
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> dhq sounds to me more like you need to find the knobs/buttons on the monitor and adjust it.
<DaSkreech> micmac: There is the Help on the Menu. That's official
<mythtv> or just mythtv that works with out the need ofr a degree in nucler physics
<DaSkreech> dhq: I was talking to dismal
<micmac> DaSkreech, you mean the install menu=
<micmac> ?
<DaSkreech> micmac: No The menu. Alt+F1 -> Help
<micmac> Oh :)
<dhq> DaSkreech: intelikey how do i uninstall all the componente of xserver and install them again
<micmac> Ok, thanks
<intelikey> dhq don't uninstall.  it'll take 66% of your junk with it.    just --reinstall   it.
<DaSkreech> *winces* that's kind of nasty but if you like you can aptitude remove xserver and I think that it should pull everything graphical
<mythtv> micmac - try this http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html
<DaSkreech> Then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :-)
<grizzly> How different is kubuntu from ubuntu + apt-get install kde
<dhq> intelikey: how do i reinstall xserver
<lotusleaf> apt-get install crawl
<DaSkreech> Cleaner menus?
<micmac> mythtv, thx, I'll check it out
<lotusleaf> !crawl
<ubotu> crawl: Dungeon Crawl, a text-based roguelike game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.0.0beta26-7 (dapper), package size 619 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<lotusleaf> woot! it has crawl listed ha ha!
<DaSkreech> DiGot kicked?
<intelikey> dhq rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   or move it some place like /home/  and   sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-\*
<DaSkreech> dismal: Got kicked?
<mythtv> why uninstall xserver?
<mythtv> that way maddness lies
<DaSkreech> mythtv: Well I know someone who is getting the source code for 7.0
<DaSkreech> So they can install it by hand
<intelikey> mythtv mmmm uninstall X cause you don't use it anyway ???
<intelikey> :)
<mythtv> ok fair enough
<forsaken1125> ty skavenge, still tryin to figure out how to mount those scsi drv, but ill figure it out
<intelikey> hmm just looked at a game. 'wesnoth'  anything simular ?
<forsaken1125> ty for ur help earlier, im updating with adept rite now, pray for me
<intelikey> or maybe more like   'asc'  in it's nature ?   just looking for sujestions.
<leaf_> Could someone tell me about a starting point to create a fork of a Linux distribution? I just want to provide some additional applications that are installed by default and modify the default list of applications to install. I would prefer fork off Kubuntu!
<intelikey> leaf_ that's hardly a reason to fork....
<leaf_> I do not mean by fork to release a new distribution to the public.
<intelikey> leaf_ just write a better installer,  one that will allow users to choose what the initial installation will have.
<HBK> hi
<mythtv> leaf why not customize a new live cd?
<intelikey> if one used a dvd base the installer could easily have like three main choices,   1 default *buntu   2 minimal ubuntut   3 expert installation (which in turn would allow full control of what you installed from the get go)
<intelikey> most of us would rather spend an extra 30 minutes choosing what packages we wanted installed than 3 days streightening out the mess that the default installer made.
<intelikey> s/most/some/  cause i don't know the numbers.
<marco_> problem with webcam: it seems that without NAT my ADSL ethernet modem does not connect... but with NAT on my webcam cannot be shared with friends... anyone can help?
<intelikey> and there can be no doubt that "some" of us don't at all agree with the preferances of the developers.
<intelikey> </rant>
<TheGateKeeper> leaf_: (k)ubuntu seems to me to be a fairly sorted distro, but making something like Arch linux easier to install by providing autodetect for your video card, sound card etc and making the thing easier would be good
<skavenge> thats not they're goal, period. If they wanted to make it robust for experienced users im sure they would, that is not the target audience for ubuntu
<recon0> Is there any guide to installing flash for kubuntu konkurer? (sic)
<intelikey> yeah i'm with TheGateKeeper on that one leaf_ better to improve an existing distro...
<marco_> any idea please? :_( i need cam for work... :(
<lotusleaf> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !flash
<intelikey> oops
<HBK> will 32-bit version work in AMD64 processor? Also is there any speed differece between 32-bit and 64-bit versions or both run the same?
<leaf_> TheGateKeeper: Do you have any idea where to start from? I checked LFS, but they are not mentioning how to automate the installation of the distro you make.
<intelikey> 32 runst fine on k8 yes.   but for 32bit apps in a 64bit os you need to setup a 32bit chroot'd env
<misieq> !nxclient
<intelikey> leaf_ look into knoppix techknowledgy
<misieq> !nxclient
<intelikey> froidian *edgy  i guess.....
<intelikey> misieq nick not regestered ?
<misieq> registered
<DaSkreech> intelikey: What about wesnoth?
<TheGateKeeper> leaf_: not sure don't know if this would be any help: http://pages.google.com/preview/za1012001/installingarchlinux?authtoken=bb4457807961564e919c7fa5683d717c611cc852&no-cache=5987074952678971
<misieq> and identified ;)
<intelikey> DaSkreech know of any other games like it ?
<lotusleaf> I like books.google.com, I just found an entire book on demonology
<DaSkreech> leaf_: hve you tried reconstructor?
<intelikey> looking for something without time limits  and that it not one dimentional
<DaSkreech> Hmm I've been playing Globulation for a bit
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<TheGateKeeper> leaf_: what you get with Arch when you install it is a very basic cli system, if you want to make it into a useable desktop there is quite a bit of work involved, they have no autodetect the user is supposed to do ALL the hard work
<misieq> i can't get nxclient working... there is no man page, it's not included in default path and when i type ./nxclient in it's dir it just quits only with "Error: Can't open display:"
<lotusleaf> DaSkreech: try crawl, it's addicting
<DaSkreech> Have you looked at those intelikey?
<intelikey> DaSkreech westnorth is one dimentional in that you have no choice in where/what you explore you just follow the story line....    (diminsion not reffering to graphics)
<DaSkreech> Sounds like a dungeon crawller
<misieq> should i open ssh channel prior to connecting via nx?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah I know. It has a kind of branching story
<TheGateKeeper> leaf_: if you want to see my guide to installing arch I can give it to you
<DaSkreech>  But it comes with a aeditor so you can make your own if you like :)
<randy> Hi
<Mehercle> hi
<lotusleaf> DaSkreech: it even has an Abyss, Hell, and demons
<Mehercle> when i run apt-get it returs : DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<Mehercle> and Failed to open device
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah  but it's still lacking.
<randy> Any of you use Seamonkey on Kubuntu?
* DaSkreech uses Seamonkey on RedHat 2
<intelikey> the editor is way too confining.   map is too small.  if i'm gona build i want unlimited space....
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Can you give me an idea of what yo uare lookgin for?
<Mehercle> Help.....
<DaSkreech> Some other example?
<lotusleaf> randy: I use links after 5 days without sleep so the text becomes graphics
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: what did you do?
<Mehercle> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get install ......
<leaf_> TheGateKeeper: Yes, that would be nice.
<randy> lotusleaf: that would cause too much pain in my eyes
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: anything?
<Mehercle> yes
<Mehercle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22262
<DaSkreech> When did this happen?
<Mehercle> is an example
<misieq> right.... i've set "export DISPLAY=:0" and now when i start nxclient on the second machine (how the hell does it know where to connect?) i get a xmessage with only "ok" button to hit and nothing happes...
<misieq> s/happes/happens/
<Mehercle> the text is in dutch, but the errors in English
<lotusleaf> Mehercle: isn't that always the case?
<Mehercle> yes
<Mehercle> DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<Mehercle> is not normal
<TheGateKeeper> leaf_: here you go: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/installingarchlinux   --- off to watch a film, but if you want to talk I will be back latter
<misieq> ahhh.... been ssh-ed to the host...
<randy> Any of you use Seamonkey on Kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> leaf_: hope it helps
<lotusleaf> randy: why would I want to?
<intelikey> DaSkreech not really.... there were some M$ AD&D type games back 10 years ago that had many of the same things wesnoth has but the main map was playable as well, that is to say you went anywhere not just one way.  and no time limits,    is there something that has the look&feel of wesnoth ?    also there was an nes game 'conflict' that resembles 'asc' but seemed like a much better approach.
<misieq> got it working, never mind ;)
<randy> lotusleaf: is that a serious question?
<lotusleaf> randy: not really :P
<intelikey> my complaint is this,  the linux games seem to have a lot more detail in some areas, at the expense of the other areas.   not well balanced.
<lotusleaf> randy: why, did you find a problem with it?
<DaSkreech> randy: Sup?
<lotusleaf> randy: the browser I mean
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Time to hit Happypenguin? :-)
<intelikey> DaSkreech ill scrool up now and give a look at the links you posted.
<randy> It fails to start on Kubuntu
<lotusleaf> intelikey: a FOSS replacement to DirectX in the industry is sorely needed
<Mehercle> DaSkreech: no idea?
<DaSkreech> Still looking
<lotusleaf> randy: have you checked the ubuntuforums?
<randy> lotusleaf: I want to run Seamonkey on Kubuntu, but it fails upon start
<intelikey> lotusleaf yeah but the games i had in mind predate DX
<lotusleaf> randy: I remember someone posting about it on there recently
<lotusleaf> intelikey: :)
<randy> lotusleaf: I've been bangin on this for quite some time in forums, irc's on all the communities I can think of
<DaSkreech> randy: I think the first time you run it you have to do it with sudo
<lotusleaf> randy: the mozilla forums ?
<intelikey> you know, back in the day when we used our imagenations rather than 3d accel. and dri   :)
<lotusleaf> intelikey: have you tried crawl? :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I'm trying to picture this imagenation thing. Do You have a screenshot?
<lotusleaf> randy: if you haven't tried the Mozilla forums, give it a shot, there's a lot of people there
<intelikey> lotusleaf no.  is it graphic or text ?
<lotusleaf> intelikey: text
<intelikey> DaSkreech lol
<randy> lotusleaf: I want to run Seamonkey on Kubuntu, but it fails upon start
<lotusleaf> intelikey: also try nethack
<lotusleaf> randy: this is what you've said, have you tried posting about this on the official Mozilla forums?
<intelikey> lotusleaf i've written a text based rpg   that's more imagenation than i want....  :)
<DaSkreech> randy: did you try run it with sudo? the first time it runs it needs to be root
<randy> DaSkreech: yeah but it still fails
<DaSkreech> randy: Ok
<randy> DaSkreech: do you work for Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> No :-)
<DaSkreech> If you like you can ask on the Seamonkey chan on IRC
<lotusleaf> randy: http://forums.mozillazine.org/
<lotusleaf> randy: there's a seamonkey forum area there
<randy> DaSkreech: been there, as I indicated, I've been to all the forums and irc's from all the relevant communities
<DaSkreech> Is there an error?
<lotusleaf> randy: can you direct me to your posts on that forum then?
<lotusleaf> randy: so I know you tried posting there? :)
<randy> lotusleaf: accusing me?
<DaSkreech> randy: No but it's helpful to see waht you have tried
<philipp_> hi, my gdesklets program doesn't start. I've reinstalled it, but this didn't work. Can somebody help me plz?
<intelikey> lotusleaf have you played wesnoth ?    that's the basic design/format that i like.  (if/when i play a game)  if you know of other veriants of that ?
<lotusleaf> randy: verification
<DaSkreech> Rather than you just telling us no you did that all over again
<Mehercle> DaSkreech : still nothing?
<lotusleaf> randy: I spent the time to give you a link, let's see your posts ;)
<lotusleaf> intelikey: check the icculus game list, also happypenguin
<intelikey> icculus  got it.  ty.
<lotusleaf> intelikey: http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/linux.html <-- see games/emulation
<lotusleaf> intelikey: yw
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: This doesn't ring any bells. this stops you from installing anythign?
<Mehercle> no
<randy> lotusleaf: I started trying to use Seamonkey 2-3 months ago, I've spent all the spare time I can on it which amounts to about 20-30 hours over 8 weeks, I'm too burnt to go find my posts to those forums, thanks anyway
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: So it's more annoying than anything?
<lotusleaf> randy: ok, I'll do it for you, tell me what username you posted there under. :)
<philipp_> can smbdy help me plz ?
<Mehercle> DaSkreech: command sudo apt-get -qq install ......
<Mehercle> gives me errors
<DaSkreech> philipp_: gdesklets or karamba?
<Mehercle> and my scripts are using it
<philipp_> DaSkreech: gdesklets
<misieq> how do i attach my bluetooth device to /dev/rfcommX ?
<tuxar> philipp_, try removing .gdesklets in your home directory
<tuxar> philipp_, and you reset all your sttings
<misieq> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<randy> lotusleaf: ok, give me a few minutes and I'll give you a list of all the forums and ircs I've been on regarding this
<lotusleaf> randy: I was just asking for that forum :)
<lotusleaf> randy: I'm interested in the responses your posts received
<DaSkreech> philipp_: If you are the conservative type you can rename it
<Mehercle> DaSkreech: you understand me?
<Mehercle> someone told me about a pointer or something
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: You have a set of scripts that you want to run quietly and  the eerror still comes up
<philipp_> tuxar: I've tried rmdir in the terminal with the  --ignore-fail-on-non-empty option with root rights, but the folder is still there :(
<misieq> how do i attach my bluetooth device to /dev/rfcommX ?
<Mehercle> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: Have you asked in #ubuntu-devel ?
<Mehercle> adn i hate errors :-p
<Mehercle> no
<tuxar> philipp_, but you installed in root mode ?
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: Ahh QT error :)
<tuxar> philipp_, try using sudo rm -Rf .gdesklets
<DaSkreech> Mehercle: try #kubuntu-devel
<Mehercle> ok
<DaSkreech> tuxar: :-P
<DaSkreech> tuxar: Just let him rename it
<DaSkreech> Assuming that philipp_ is a him :)
<tuxar> DaSkreech, yeah ! youe right
<tuxar> philipp_, My method is too risky, try renaming .gdesklets,DaSkreech is right
<slow-motion> hallo
<tuxar> did someone compiled Konversation 1.0 beta ?
<tuxar> slow-motion, hello
<slow-motion> hi tuxar
<philipp_> tuxar: it's working again thanks^^
<tuxar> philipp_, welcome, next time take DaSKreech advice, rename it all right ?
<DaSkreech> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4835 kB, installed size 11136 kB
<philipp_> tuxar: I have renaimed it ;)
<DaSkreech> tuxar: It's in edgy I think
<tuxar> DaSkreech, wow, here we've got a beta tester !!! Good for you !
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Ping
<stewraz> can i ask a question please
<stewraz> i have used adept to install "beneth a steel bsky" but i cannt seem to find it anywhere
<stewraz> i cannot locate it to run through scumm
<stewraz> stupid question i know
<insanekane> stewraz: you can look at the package details to see where the files are
<GeneralZod> stewraz:dpkg --listfiles beneath-a-steel-sky
<we6jbo_> Guys, I did it
<pielgrzym> anyone could tell me how to change icons representing folders? I'm using Crystal Vista XT theme in KDE and I would like to change folder colors - I tried exchanging proper folder.png icon, but it was 'recreated' in old color :(
<stewraz> general: sorry im too bloody new to the linux OS
<DaSkreech> !ask
<stewraz> general: what do i do with what u wrote
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GeneralZod> stewraz:Ah, sorry.  Do you know how to bring up the Konsole terminal?
<stewraz> yep sorry i got it now
<GeneralZod> stewraz:Cool :)
<tuxar> pielgrzym, but you have to restart your X session to make changes stay, CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<tuxar> pielgrzym, save all your work before
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<pielgrzym> tuxar: but after exchanging folder.png with a gray icon it suddenly became blue again.
<misieq> pilegrzym in kde you can click "properties" (wlasciwosci ;) ) and click on folder icon
<dhq> when i run startx i am getting an error wacom and no devices detetcted
<tuxar> pielgrzym, Ups! that's not normal :(
<pielgrzym> misieq: but I'd like to change icon for all the folders, not just a few ;)
<misieq> and if you want to exchange all icons, then you have to create new style based on your current (tar gzip it) but with folder.png changed
<pielgrzym> misieq: damn, quite a lot of work :) I'll try this one :)
<misieq> and later install it in "wyglad"
<ocjeunesse> bonjour
<ocjeunesse> je recherche kubuntu.fr
<misieq> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ocjeunesse> le canal
<dhq> when i run startx i am getting an error wacom and no devices detetcted
<dhq> please help me
<ocjeunesse> merci
<dhq> i dont know what to do
<pielgrzym> misieq: thanks for help :)
<misieq> ocjeunesse: you're welcome ;)
<mattikoo> Hello. I have used kubuntu dapper and it crashed many times, I tried zenwalk too and it don't crash. Windows keep alive too. I uses kde 3.5.4 and automatix
<mattikoo> used
<skavenge> and?
<DaSkreech> dhq: You are getting warnings
<randy> lotusleaf: I'm waiting for my new password to activate on mozillazine forums so I can see and share with you any postings I did there.
<dhq> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> dhq: Those are "normal"
<mattikoo> Is kde 3.5.4 stable?
* DaSkreech puts away quote fingers
<skavenge> not for alot ofpeople
<buz> mattikoo: kwin keeps crashing for me
<dhq> DaSkreech: but the it dosnt login kde or xserver
<dhq> i am doin all this at console level
<mattikoo> buz: what's kwin?
<tuxar> mattikoo, for me it is very stable
<stewraz> mmmm beeath a steel sky seems to be taking ages to launch
<randy> lotusleaf, DaSkreech, Interestingly, Seamonkey started seemingly on its own, must have been queing
<derek_> hey is there anything like cpuz for linux?
<buz> mattikoo: it draws windows for you, basically
<misieq> pielgrzym: in case you wanted some help in (i believe your) native language, you can /msg me
<DaSkreech> dhq: Then that's not your problem
<DaSkreech> dhq: If you want you can get rid of those warnings
<mattikoo> buz, tuxar: how to fix?
<intelikey> hehhe this is cute! kde screen saaver can't access my home dir.
<dhq> DaSkreech: what do i do
<buz> dunno
<derek_> is there anything like cpuz for linux?
<buz> i live with it for the time being
<buz> downgrading to kde 3.5.3 is too much pain
<Polioincornholio> Heya guys
<intelikey> it seems that the address of my home dir is not a leagle address for kde  ?
<derek_> !cpuz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpuz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Polioincornholio> Just some light comic relief here, before i ask a noobish question
<Polioincornholio> http://xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<pielgrzym> misieq: thanks :) today I rather won't do it - too much work :) ale dzieki za pomoc :)
<skavenge> derek_: what does it do, what are you looking for? a measure of used cpu or what?
<buz> where can i go bitch about the edgy theme?
<mattikoo> buz, tuxar, thank you :)
<dhq> DaSkreech: so.....
<sleeptyper> lol Polioincornholio
<skavenge> buz: #ubuntu+1 is the edgy channel
<derek_> cpu frequency, (like htt and fsb memory speeds and timmings
<buz> mhh i could have figured
<buz> i tried #kubuntu+1 but it was emtpy
<randy> lotusleaf, DaSkreech, Also interesting all the errors the terminal gave upon trying to start Seamonkey before
<intelikey> buz #ubuntu+1 for all your bitching needs   lol
<buz> intelikey: did you look at it? its gruesome
<buz> worse than now, even
<draik> intelikey, I got it worked out
<dhq> is there anythin else other thanxserver
<intelikey> buz no i'm a dapper'r
<draik> GRUB works
<intelikey> draik what it was ?
<intelikey> yes the error 17  what it was ?
<draik> GRUB was loading from my 3rd HDD, not my 1st
<draik> yup
<draik> Error 17
<buz> well so am i, but i tried it (too broken for anything real right now)
<draik> Jucato helped me out
<buz> screenshots are at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu#head-10d072d689fb5a44fbb881026216021c84630ea0
<buz> (i still cant believe it)
<intelikey> so your bios was set to sda first draik ?
<draik> It was a bit strange... I could load up the HDD properly with the GRUB if I told the Live CD to run from HDD, but not if I just let my desktop boot by itself
<draik> nope
<draik> BIOS was fine
<draik> It was pointing in the wrong direction
<misieq> how do i attach my bluetooth device to /dev/rfcommX ?
* intelikey never has liked grub....    draik i started to mention installing lilo (it just works) as they say  lol
<buz> draik: your boot.map is likely wrong
<buz> i had that once upon a time
<buz> no wait
<buz> the name is different
<draik> actually, my device.map was wrong
<buz> draik: check /boot/grub/device.map
<draik> I had to add my new HDD
<buz> yeah that happens at lot with sata
<buz> especially when you twist bios boot order
<draik> Quick question, someone is using a registered nick that I have
<draik> How do I get it back if they're signed on to it?
<buz> mhh signed on?
<draik> yup
<intelikey> /msg nickserv recover blah
<buz> you mean like signed onto nickserv?
<draik> says that I can't use it because someone is using it ATM
<intelikey>  /msg nickserv help
<draik> yup
<buz> yeah /nickserv help
<sleeptyper> recover, then release
<skavenge> its 'ghost'
<skavenge> oh someone is on it n/m
<awka> hola
<awka> alguien me puede ayudar
<sleeptyper> #kubuntu-es <-
<awka> con un problema que tengo con DHCP
<intelikey> you can do a hostal take over  or you could /msg them and tell them it's regestered and would they like to change their nick draik
<buz> who is in charge of canonicals mirrors anyway?
<draik> ok
<buz> (for some rather weird reason ch.archive points to the uk even though there are ultra fast swiss mirrors)
<awka> alguien me puede ayudar con DHCP
<intelikey> i prefer to tell people before i chase them off my nest....
<sleeptyper> awka, -> #kubuntu-es
<sebastian> hey im having problems with my ati card... for some reason i get higher FPS in glxgears with the mesa driver then the ATI driver
<Polioincornholio> guys
<draik> lol
<draik> it was ghosted
<Polioincornholio> i need to install ndiswrapper
<intelikey> so why can't kde look in my home dir for pic's for screensaver ?
<sleeptyper> ghost works though even if someone really is using it :)
<Polioincornholio> could someone help, i know it's an easy problem
<skavenge> Polioincornholio: ndiswrapper-utils on the cd
<|lostbyte|> sebastian, and how much diff ?
<Polioincornholio> yep
<sebastian> hmm
<awka> alguien que hable espaol que me pueda ayudar con un problema con DHCP
<sebastian> mesa had about 350ish and ATI about 125
<|lostbyte|> Polioincornholio, apt-get ndiswrapper
<Polioincornholio> skavenge: how, exactly do i get it off
<sebastian> its a raden 9600 256mb
<buz> awka: try #kubuntu-es
<Polioincornholio> I'm stumped
<|lostbyte|> Polioincornholio, with sudo though.
<skavenge> Polioincornholio: look for it in adept or sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<intelikey> it seems as far as kde is concerned i have an unusable $HOME
<sebastian> is that really poor preformance for this card?
<awka> alguien que hable espaol que me pueda ayudar con un problema con DHCP
<Polioincornholio> Skavenge, i did that, but the search chutrned out nothing, and the cmd said it could not find the packjage
<buz> intelikey: what is your home'
<skavenge> Polioincornholio: and you've still got the cd in?
<intelikey>  /var/local/www/.something
<Polioincornholio> dvd, yes
<awka> alguien que hable espaol que me pueda ayudar con un problema con DHCP
<buz> wtf is your home in /var ????
<gsuveg> re
<|lostbyte|> awka, english pls.
<digits> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> buz it's not a problem for xfce or blackbox  but kde seems to think i can't do that...
<gsuveg> ndiswrapper works good with broadcom?
<buz> it probably doesnt like the hidden dir very much?
<intelikey> buz would you rather i put my home in /proc  lol :)
<buz> try removing the dot for starters
<intelikey> na i like hidden dirs
<buz> personally i prefer encrypted home, really ;)
<intelikey> that's not the problem. it's the www that it throwing kde for a loop
<awka> alguien que hable espaol que me pueda ayudar con un problema con DHCP
<sebastian929> anyone here have a ATI radeon 9600 installed on kubuntu?
<skavenge> Polioincornholio: are you already installed or running off the livecd?
<digits> awka: redigera
<digits> awka: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<BlueLaguna> what works better, xgl with compiz or aiglx with comiz?
<BlueLaguna> over KDE...
<intelikey> i can manually type in the address but it always reverts to the www and sits there.   maybe i should write an index html ???
<buz> compiz in general doesnt work very well with kde
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Dod you have rights to your home?
<digits> awka: I can help you with DHCP in english, but I don't speak Spanish...
<intelikey> DaSkreech but of course
* intelikey always owns his home
* buz rents his flat
<buz> scnr
<intelikey> i rented one time... place was a dump.  kinda like the one i own now... but it's my dump :)
<intelikey> well as long as i can pay the taxes it's mine....   i guess that means it's not really mine dont it ???
<shannon_> I have a bcm4318, but I cannot get it to work, I looked on the wiki and on the forums, and tried their ideas/tips/guides/walkthroughs. I'm still not getting anything
<shannon_> btw: I'm on ethernet now
<Dannilion> you trying to use the bcm43xx driver or ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> konq doesn't have any problem browsing my home....  i guess it's something in the screensaver setup that don't like www
<shannon_> Dannilion: the bcm43xx one
<Dannilion> ok
<intelikey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dannilion> what bit isn't working?
<shannon_> intelikey: I know ndiswrapper
<skavenge> ndiswrapper was way easier for me personally, ive got a 4306 though
<intelikey> k
<shannon_> Dannilion: Thye part where I connect. I can get to the hardware
<Dannilion> I've got the 4306 and ndiswrapper was iffy with it
<shannon_> Dannilion: lspci shows it, as does iwconfig and iwlist and ifconfig and kcontrol
<skavenge> i could never get network connections with the kernel module
<Dannilion> so you can do sudo ifconfig whateveryourwirelessis up?
<shannon_> Dannilion: but ping says -> Destination Host Unreachable
<Dannilion> ok
<shannon_> Dannilion: yes, I imagine so
<Dannilion> Try it
<shannon_> Dannilion: I did similar in kcontrol, but I'll do it in CLI this time
<sebastian929> my server and client vendor string in glxinfo dont match how can i fix it?
<sebastian929> server glx vendor string: SGIv
<sebastian929> server glx vendor string: SGI
<sebastian929> client glx vendor string: ATI
<Dannilion> Sometimes the cli can give an error message that kcontrol doesn't give
<shannon_> Dannilion: okay -- up
<Dannilion> right
<aztun> hi all
<shannon_> Dannilion: no error message
<aztun> is there any .deb of konversation 1.0
<Dannilion> now go internet, Wireless Assistant
<shannon_> Dannilion: um -- just a minute
<Dannilion> That's good, that means you got past the bit that I got stuck on :P
<shannon_> Dannilion: specifically wirelesss assistant?
<Dannilion> Yes
<shannon_> Dannilion: okay
<shannon_> Dannilion: I'm  installing it
<Dannilion> Wireless Assistant (Wireless LAN Manager)
<Dannilion> ok
* Dannilion forgot it didn't come with it
<Dannilion> I can never get my wireless connection up through kcontrol
<shannon_> sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<shannon_> Reading package lists... Done
<shannon_> Building dependency tree... Done
<shannon_> wlassistant is already the newest version.
<shannon_> ^^
<skavenge> wireless assistant is a great program
<sebastian929> anyone know how to remedy this please?
<digits> anybody had any success with their ati (radeon 9600) card and fglrxin x86? i just get complaints bout DRI
<shannon_> That's it, right?
<shannon_> now I swith internet connections'
* buz happens to prefer knetworkmanager of wlassistant
<Dannilion> shannon_, should be under Internet in your KMenu
<buz> over
<shannon_> Dannilion: it is
<Dannilion> click on it
<shannon_> Dannilion: okay -- I'm SeanTater also (another computer)
<Dannilion> type password, tell me if it sees your network
<skavenge> knetworkmanager doesnt even recognize i have a connection ;p never bothered to set it all up though
<SeanTater> (me)
<Dannilion> knetworkmanager never worked for me either
<buz> skavenge: works like a charm with my centrino
<sebastian929> can anyone here help me with my ati radeon card?
<buz> first thing that ever worked with wpa and centrino for me, really
<Dannilion> We both have the bcm4306 chipset in our wireless cards though- that doesn't like knetworkmanager
<skavenge> must be
<Dannilion> shannon_, does it see your connection?
<buz> could be
<buz> i had no end of trouble with bcm*
<SeanTater> Dannilion: it sees my router
<Dannilion> SeanTater, click on your router
<SeanTater> Dannilion: it has not connected yet (i'm still setting up the ip and such)
<SeanTater> Dannilion: I did, not I have to set up manual ip
<Dannilion> ahh, ok
<Dannilion> do so then, then let me know if it connects
<Dannilion> (mine is also a manual IP and it worked fine once it was setup)
<shannon_> Dannilion: Connection failed
<Dannilion> click it again
<Xcalibur> I'm so happy I got my card working
<Xcalibur> and
<Dannilion> and keep clicking it- mine takes a few tries sometimes
<Xcalibur> does anyone know where i can get flashplayer 8?
<Xcalibur> I got 7
<Xcalibur> but i need 8
<skavenge> heh
<skavenge> flash 7 is the newest for linux
<SeanTater> failed again
<Dannilion> you have to run firefox in wine to use 8 (or 9)
<Dannilion> ok...
<Xcalibur> somone said that 9 wasn't tat far away
<Xcalibur> well, what media player should i use for break.com?
<aliasfred> there is one guy working on flash for linux doing a blog
<SeanTater> Dannilion: keeps fialing
<Dannilion> have you ran sudo iwconfig whateveryourwirelessis rate 11M?
<SeanTater> Dannilion: not recently
<SeanTater> Dannilion: trying now
<Dannilion> do so now
<Xcalibur> yo
<Xcalibur> whats a good media player for linux?
<Xcalibur> for break.com
<thomm> hi everybody! my english is so bad, but I have a problem, so I hope, you can help me. I have a lampp sever under kubuntu. i can't have a smtp server on that machine, so i must to use other. I change in php.ini smtp = localhost to smtp = smtp.***.com and i restart an apache. but i still can't to send mails..:( please, can someone help me? once again, i'm sorry for my english.
<Xcalibur> you english is actually not that bad
<thomm> thanks:)
<thomm> i'm only 14teen
<Xcalibur> for mail related server, I use Cmail, but I'm not sure if they have it for linux
<Dannilion> SeanTater, try clicking on your router again
<Xcalibur> it's very easy to me
<SeanTater> Dannilion: have (since the iwconfig thing) 3 times, nothing new -- still failing
<Xcalibur> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dannilion> ok
<Xcalibur> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<SeanTater> Dannilion: I also pressed refresh also
<Dannilion> ok
<thomm> thanks, xcalibur
<buz> thomm: are you editing the correct php.ini?
<buz> for apache2, that woudl be /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<Xcalibur> !seen HawKind
<ubotu> I haven't seen hawkind recently
<thomm> buz: i thing.. yes..
<pierreth> i have some problem with my fonts
<Dannilion> SeanTater, close Wireless Assistant, and open kcontrol
<buz> thomm: you could also try installing sendmail with a smarthost
<SeanTater> Dannilion: ok
<Xcalibur> !seen Jucato
<ubotu> I last saw Jucato (n=jucato@124.106.194.30) 3h 12m 51s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<pierreth> when i try to add them, kde is saying there are already there
<buz> it will then relay all mails through that host via smt
<buz> p
<pierreth> but i don't see them
<pierreth> any idea?
<Dannilion> SeanTater, set up your ip details again, and enable the connection again
<coreymon77> hey everyone
<SeanTater> Dannilion: okay
<SeanTater> Dannilion: it's reloading the network now
<Dannilion> SeanTater, do you currently have any security on your router?
<SeanTater> Dannilion: no
<SeanTater> Dannilion: no wep, no wpa
<Dannilion> ok :)
<Dannilion> ok, see if that's worked
<thomm> hmm..  i need some module for php , so i can send mails? yes, i edit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
* _lupine wonders where SeanTater is ;)
<coreymon77> i added my printer to the printers list
<pierreth> i have an error with some fonts
<_lupine> aww... 4,500 miles away
<Dannilion> _lupine, you're quite welcome to use my connection- High Spen, Rowlands Gill, England :P
<MetaMorfoziS> jocakat
<pierreth> Error: Could not determinate font's name
<SeanTater> Dannilion: no joy yet -- still trying
<Dannilion> ok
<SeanTater> _lupine: for one, in the US, in NC
<pierreth> I'm trying to use my fonts from Mac OS X
<Dannilion> SeanTater, CLI time again: sudo iwlist scan
<pierreth> Any idea how?
<buz> thomm: should work out of the box
<SeanTater> Dannilion: okay
<SeanTater> Dannilion: it just finished reloading, no joy
<Dannilion> right, do the scan
<gotnonickname> hmm
<SeanTater> Dannilion: doing them now
<gotnonickname> i need to resize my root partition..
<SeanTater> Dannilion: it found one
<Dannilion> right
<SeanTater> Dannilion: but I can't paste, so
<Dannilion> help here: how do you connect to a network in the CLI again?
* Dannilion has forgotten what comes next
<SeanTater> Dannilion: ifconfig?
<Dannilion> wait
<SeanTater> Dannilion: I don't know
<Dannilion> sudo iwconfig essid whateveryournetworkis
<SeanTater> Dannilion: okay
<thomm> buz: thanks, so i try to install postfix and that smtp add in relayhost..
<Dannilion> sorry, sudo iwconfig yourwirelesscard essid whateveryournetworknameis
<buz> thomm: that should work
<SeanTater> Dannilion: ah-ok
<SeanTater> Dannilion: I was about to say..
<Dannilion> first one brings up an error ;)
<gotnonickname> hmm
<thomm> buz: ok
<gotnonickname> 'do i need to boot from a livecd to resize my root partition?
<_lupine> yes
<SeanTater> Dannilion: still nothing
<Dannilion> ok
<gotnonickname> _lupine: me?
<_lupine> gotnonickname: yes :)
<SeanTater> Dannilion: just "destination host unreachable"
<Dannilion> Right then, I'm out of ideas
<_lupine> SeanTater: try setting the AP
<gotnonickname> _lupine: thanks, restarting :p
<Dannilion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=4318
<Dannilion> use that with ndiswrapper
<_lupine> e.g. sudo iwconfig <interface> ap <router's MAC ID>
<_lupine> also check dmesg for errors ;)
<Dannilion> thanks _lupine :P
<SeanTater> _lupine: okay
<Dannilion> I'm absolutely hopeless at support unless I'm at the computer in question :P
<SeanTater> _lupine: nothing
<_lupine> does iwconfig show the ap's MAC in the config
<_lupine> ?
<Darko> yep i thhink
<_lupine> hmm. How about sudo ifconfig <interface> up ?
<Xcalibur> anyone know a good media player for opera, flash player don't work
<SeanTater> _lupine: okay -- trying that
<Darko> it'l say somethin like this Access Point: XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<SeanTater> _lupine: no change
<SeanTater> Darko: me?
<SeanTater> Darko: that's what I put in as the mac address
<_lupine> still nothing in dmesg?
<Darko> no what you trying to do?
<Xcalibur> ?
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<SeanTater> _lupine: I have not checked
<thomm> buz: shit.. so.. now i now, that relay is not supported in my network..:( [im really sure]  so, only what is my chance is right configure php..
<SeanTater> Darko: connect to the internet with a bcm4318 card
<SeanTater> _lupine: I'd checking dmesg now
<buz> thomm: you dont need a relay, you need to setup the smtp server of your isp as smarthost
<buz> if that doesnt work, nothing will
<Darko> bah i hate that card
<Dannilion> it's one of the few worse than mine :P
<Dannilion> (bcm4306)
<SeanTater> _lupine: Dannilion, Darko, It just crashed, I'm restarting
<Dannilion> restarts are always good
<Dannilion> fixed mine a couple of times :P
* SeanTater takes a happer to his computer
<SeanTater>  / hammer /
<SeanTater> logging in
* SeanTater crosses his fingers
<thomm> buz: smarthost? what is smarthost?
<SeanTater> no joy
<buz> thomm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_host
<thomm> buz: thanks:)
<buz> basically, your postfix sends all mail to some other smtp server which then takes care of delivery
<buz> i'm sure there are docs for postfix (i never used postfix)
<SeanTater> okay -- dmesg is complaining about bcm43xx
<thomm> so, but i think, this isnt supported in my network..:(
<thomm> what i really need ist right configure a php.ini..
<SeanTater> Dannilion: _lupine, Darko, It is complaing about "FATAL_ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR"
<buz> if that isnt supported, smtp in php wont work either
<SeanTater> Dannilion: _lupine, Darko, It is complaing about it every 20 seconds
* Dannilion doesn't know that error
<thomm> hmm.. so if mail goes direct to the remote smtp server, its okey. but all other is disable..
<SeanTater> okay -- using wlassistant] 
<SeanTater> not workinf
<SeanTater> trying kcontrol
<SeanTater> now it says "network is unreachable"
<SeanTater> instead of destination host
<coreymon77> nvm i got the printer working
<coreymon77> next question
<coreymon77> is it possible to sync a hp ipaq h1940 in kubuntu
<SeanTater> coreymon77: neve heard of it
<SeanTater> it's reloading
* SeanTater tries to cross his toes
<coreymon77> its a pocket pc
<SeanTater> :-| still not working
<SeanTater> coreymon77: try kitchensync
<SeanTater> coreymon77: and kpilot
* SeanTater boots into 32-bit | %c10 SeanTater is tired
<SeanTater> um --
* SeanTater boots into 32-bit |  SeanTater is tired
<SeanTater> ?!
<sebastian929> what is a good motherboard company for linux? im using asus and it uses via.. is that bad?
<SeanTater> it says kubuntu has gone 49710 daya without ut's fs being checked -- check forced
<h3sp4wn> SeanTater: tyan make the best boards in my opinion
<SeanTater> I'm not sure/I'M? 49710 days old, much less my computer
<h3sp4wn> SeanTater: supermicro are good also (but intel only)
<SeanTater> h3sp4wn: tey <tab> again
<arthomps> anybody got an idea how to debug random freezes on an x2 running the k8 smp enabled kernel.  it's completely random when it happens.  no /var/log/messeges.
<SeanTater> h3sp4wn: you got the wrong person
<arthomps> it's like once every 2/3 days.
<nonickname> hey
<h3sp4wn> sebastian929: tyan or (supermicro if intel maybe)
<SeanTater> nonickname: hello
<SeanTater> @leet nonickname
<Ubugtu> n0n!ckn4m3
<coreymon77> has anybody heard of the hp ipaq h1940
<h3sp4wn> SeanTater: sorry I will pay more attention next time
<SeanTater> nonickname: try that one
<nonickname> SeanTater: why?
<SeanTater> h3sp4wn: no big deal
<SeanTater> nonickname: <sarcasm>
<nonickname> ah
<nonickname> i'm trying to resize a partition
<coreymon77> does anyone know if you can sync it in kubuntu
<SeanTater> h3sp4wn: I do that all the time
<SeanTater> coreymon77: I'm not /sure/, but I'd give a 50% chance
<SeanTater> coreymon77: ask #ubuntu also
<nonickname> hmm
<shannon> could someone help me with a serial modem problem please?
<thomas> my other computer seems to ahve a bad Xorg, what is the best way to recover it?
<nonickname> does resizing under parted take a while?
<thomas> have a bad xorg...
<thomas> nonickname: i have done it using qtparted which is a graphical version, that is quite quick < minute in all times i have done it
<nonickname> ah''
<thomas> parted should be as quick
<nonickname> it just finished :p
<thomas> qtparted does nothing but run parted with some parameters
<Stc> hi
<thomas> ;)
* nonickname wonders how much space in that partition is full
<thomas> hi
<Stc> ehm...
<thomas> nonickname: df -h in konsole will tell you that
<Stc> why in /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.mylanguage don't exist ?
<nonickname> thomas: hmm.. i'm guessing my fs needs to be mounted?
<Stc> in ubuntu this file is here
<thomas> nonickname: yes
<nonickname> ah
<thomas> or you could see it graphically in qtparted...
<nonickname> hmm
<nonickname> ah
<lavi>  ,   :)
<nonickname> well, gg.. only 9 gigs used
<dec_> does anyone know why I can't get sound for videos on the internet what the cause could be?
<nonickname> dec_: could be anything. what video player are you using?
<dec_> the video is streamed from youtube
<nonickname> ah
<nonickname> other sounds work?
<dec_> all other sound works fine
<nonickname> hmm
<dec_> are there any codecs that I might need
<nonickname> i'm not sure.. i thought youtube used flash
<yaneth> buenas tardes
<dec_> I believe it is flash
<TheFuzzball> it is!
<dec_> the video is perfect but no audio
<Stc> why in /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.mylanguage don't exist ?
<TheFuzzball> even though I am not in this conversation :)
<nonickname> lol
<nonickname> take over, TheFuzzball
<dec_> the more the better
<yaneth> acabo de instalar kubuntu y no me reproduce musica, ya probe con amarok, kaffeine, lei en internet he instalado libxine-extracodecs
<yaneth> pero ni asi funciona
<nonickname> !sp
<TheFuzzball> nonickname: all I know is it uses flash :)
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<thomas> !sp
<lavi> hi all!
<skavenge> flash has known sound issues, there are workarounds on ubuntuforums
<thomas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nonickname> :p
<nonickname> now what was that other guy speaking..
<nonickname> russian?
<nonickname> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<thomas> si
<TheFuzzball> Babelfish!
<nonickname> lol
<nonickname> babelfish is wierd x_x
<lavi> Who knows why does kppp freezes, when I try to connect via DKU2 & NOKIA 6230 (usibg gnokii driver)
<TheFuzzball> anyway, what did I come on for?
<nonickname> i translated microsoft visual studio into japanese, then from the japanese translation back into english, and it said something about seeing eye
<TheFuzzball> ohh yea, how do I update from Dapper to Edgy?
<svivian> How can I listen to Shoutcast streams in (K)ubuntu?
<Dannilion> Amarok
<thomas> svivian: you need Amarok with the necessary media type codecs
<thomas> amaroK i guess :P
<TheFuzzball> is there a channel where you talk about Edgy Eft?
<nonickname> thomas: how exactly do i resize with qtparted?
<svivian> thomas: I have Amarok and the w32 codecs. No joy
<TheGateKeeper> what's the cli command to list all the groups please people?
<Dannilion> I find downloading the listen.pls (Winamp) file to my computer then playing that works great
<nonickname> it's telling me that the drive is busy x_x
<svivian> Dannilion: I am trying to listen to a stream off the web
<Dannilion> yup
<Sanne> TheFuzzball: there used to be #ubuntu+1
<TheGateKeeper> thomas: what are you trying to play?
<Dannilion> still, you can save the listen.pls file, and it'll play the stream for you when opened in Amarok
<TheFuzzball> !Edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<thomas> I am getting vertical stripes that seems to slide around on my screen....is this fubared vsync or hsync settings somewhere?
<TheFuzzball> ta
<Sanne> TheFuzzball: see? ;)
<thomas> TheGateKeeper: not mee it was svivian
* nonickname waits for his partition to resize so he can install windows..
<thomas> i have screen/display/xorg problems on my other machine
<TheGateKeeper> svivian: what are you trying to play?
* thomas farts in nonicknames general direction :P
<nonickname> =(
<svivian> TheGateKeeper: I want to be able to listen to .pls streams off the internet
<nonickname> thomas: it isn't like i'm deleting linux completely :p
<nonickname> anyhow, i've been without games for nearly a week.. it's horrible
<thomas> :) i know :P
<boymask2000> hi there
<TheFuzzball> nonickname: use Cedega!
<thomas> hi
<nonickname> TheFuzzball: tried it
<svivian> Dannilion: You were right, downloading, then playing seems to do the trick. Thanks!
<TheGateKeeper> svivian: give me a url, I will see if I can hear them
<thomas> Cegega sucks, imho....for multiplayers
<nonickname> cedega gets the same error as wine on the game i tried to play
<thomas> whic game?
* nonickname is silent
<Dannilion> svivian, there's probably another way- I just haven't found it yet :P
<boymask2000> please, what is "Failed to connect to socket" message when starting gdmsetup ?
<nonickname> it's a multiplayer version of mame
<nonickname> ie, network play
<nonickname> ie, internet play
<nonickname> parted still hasn't finished =(
<comrad[JL] > anyone know why my resolution won't go above 1024x768 , i have a 17 inch dell flat panel with an nvidia fx5700 :\
<comrad[JL] > it should be able to go more right?
<jordi_> How can I mount my DVD device in 'read-only' mode?
<comrad[JL] > just installed ubuntu yesterday :\
<nonickname> jordi_: how can you not mount it in dvd mode?
<nonickname> read only, that is
<aliasfred> jordi_: mount -o ro therestgoes here
<jordi_> nonickname: and how do i do it?
* nonickname waits for parted to get done
<nonickname> >_>
<jordi_> when i put a DVD in the device, kubuntu attempts to automount but gets an error
<thomas> help!....i can't see any text on my screen at boot-up anymore, not until i get to the kubuntu login screen....
<thomas> rerun install cd may be a good idea?
<jordi_> Konqueror says " unable to mount cause is protected agains writing"
<nonickname> jordi_: scroll up to that point where you said my nickname last, and read one line above
<nonickname> ah.. i dunno
<nonickname> ahh, lovely
<nonickname> input/output error during read on /dev/hda
<jordi_> I did it before but it does not work!
<nonickname> blarg
* nonickname boots into some non linux program that should help
<nonickname> laters guys
<coreymon77> anybody know of an activesync program for linux that allows me to connect to my pocket pc to transfer files and install programs?
<jordi_> what is a bad superblock?
<Jefis> Hello, anyone Knows how to fix partition bug in Kubuntu dapper?
<Jefis> it seams if i partition myself, i can't install
<thomas> ??
<thomas> can you explain more
<thomas> Jefis: ?
<Jefis> if i partition myself, kubuntu won't install
<thomas> are you trying to install from the live CD?
<Jefis> yes
<thomas> hmmm
<Jefis> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/47194
<Martijn81> jordi_: _sounds_ like a chunk on the disk is damaged
<Jefis> is there anyother way , how to install kubuntu?
<Jefis> i really don't wan't, kubuntu to damage my all system
<Jefis> with automatic partitioning
<thomas> yes
<Jefis> thomas how?
<thomas> there is another way; you can use the alternate text based installer
<thomas> or another live cd that wil help you partition the disk
<thomas> such as gparted live cd
<Jefis> is this really alternate? , or same code just different GUI ?
<thomas> if the bug was with qtparted...qtparted is graphic frontend for parted
<Jefis> thomas there is qparted in live cd
<Jefis> oh
<Jefis> em
<thomas> what i am saying try gparted live cd
<thomas> and use it just to do the partitioning
<Jefis> ok, i'm trying once again
<thomas> gparted is more up to date than qtparted i think
#kubuntu 2006-09-02
<thomas> at least it looks so
<thomas> alternatively, try alternate text-based kubuntu unstaller
<thomas> can someone how to restart Xserver from ssh client?
<Linux_Galore> thomas: sudo service sshd restart
<Linux_Galore> ooh restart X
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<kutan> Hmmm
<kutan> Does Ark extract RARs?
<CVirus> kutan: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Hawkwind> kutan: Yes
<CVirus> kutan: and ark will be able to extrar .rar
<CVirus> extract*
<kutan> K, thanks
<kutan> Is it quiet in here or is it just me?
<pierreth> hello
<pierreth> i have a font problem in openoffice
<pierreth> some accented characters are at the wrong place
<pierreth> this is only in oo and not in another application
<pierreth> any idea?
<charims> Hi everyone, i finally got my install to finish...
<word> Ok..so i have a problem where when i leave my computer on for about 2 days...things start getting funky memory fills up etc. lots of seek errors (87% sure not an hd problem but the seek errors were pretty much present with X..if you'd like to help with those as well feel free ><) ) then when i restart Xgl doesn't start up..I got the output from dmesg after having it on for a couple days - http://pastebin.ca/156686 and after it fails to start up 
<word> alized on this occurance of the problem..that by doing /etc/init.d/kdm restart xgl starts up fine now i would think this is kdm's fault or something but this never happened with X...any ideas?
<charims> crimsun: ping
<rr72> how do i uninstall openoffice.org?
<rr72> its crap and giving me problems
<Sanne> word: if you get no response here, you might also try in #ubuntu, as there are usually more people there. Maybe somebody there knows.
<word> Sanne: thanks will do
<Ash-Fox> rr72, click [K] ->System->Adept and remove it from there
<Sanne> word: good luck :)
<word> :D
<rr72> Ash-Fox~ it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<rr72> and i don't use adept, i do by hand
<Ash-Fox> rr72, that's fine.
<rr72> what is kubuntu-desktop?
<chx> a meta package
<chx> does not matter much
<rr72> ok
<rr72> ty
<chx> makes easy to install the kubuntu dekstop if you have plain ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> Unless you want to stay upto date with kubuntu's selection of default installed programs
<RawSewage_> can someone help with Edgy.  Ubuntu+1 is abandoned
<RawSewage_> no one is saying antyhing for 20 minutes
<Hawkwind> RawSewage_: Those are the guys who run it.  Gotta be patient
<RawSewage_> ok
<chx> i am trying to solve an apt-get dist-upgrade problem which says for me `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour     and i am trying to remove bonjour now
<Polioincornholio> ok
<chx> but it comlains about the dependency problems instead of removing that one :(
<Polioincornholio> if the directory of my ndiswrapper-utils file is /home/paul/documents, can someone tell me what i need to put to install it?
<chx> doh dpkg -r bonjour was the solution
<Polioincornholio> pweese
<comrad[JL] > anyone know why my resolution won't go above 1024x768 , i have a 17 inch dell flat panel with an nvidia fx5700 :\
<comrad[JL] > just installed ubuntu yesterday :\
<comrad[JL] > it should be able to go more right?
<SpAwN> comrad[JL] , yea have a look at you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure that u have the rosolution u wan t in there
<SpAwN> comrad[JL] , like on mine have a look at this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/74   and now i can choose between all those diff resolutions
<gambix> hi
<rgbetanco> hi everyone
<rgbetanco> hey gambix
<kutan> Be thou honest in thy tidings?
<mata> hi
<gambix> is someone can tell me if edgy is suffisely stable for use ?
<chx> gambix: can you tell me what date is today?
<oslo> 4 me yes it is
<gambix> 02 september
<oslo> only kopete(messenger) & amarok(music) crash sometimes
<gambix> oki
<chx> gambix: true. compare that with http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/02/ubuntu-edgy-eft-release-dates/  and decide for yourself
<chx> gambix: i would not touch edgy for a good two weeks
<chx> gambix: and even then it'll be probably a big adventure
<gambix> hum yes :)
<gambix> 2 weeks
<oslo> gambix: sorry i misunderstood with dapper .... sorry  i s*xed
<gambix> not befor 14th
<gambix> i need to make gambas up to date for this sytem
<gambix> i hope to have debs on the repository :)
<gambix> does edgy will support xgl ?
<LeeJunFan> gambix: I know it was one of Mark Shuttleworth's goals when edgy devel started, but since I haven't heard any more on it.
<LeeJunFan> or perhaps suggestion is a better word?
<skavenge> rumor is its not going to make it i heard
<LeeJunFan> skavenge: I figured as much since I hadn't heard anything about it since then. I would think that even though it's not going to be official - hopefully at least the official ubuntu packages will work this time so we don't need to go to outside sources.
<h3sp4wn> xgl is updated and in universe in edgy I think
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xgl edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<LeeJunFan> Personally I'm not too interested in it until kde window decor works with it. :p
<h3sp4wn> I am not really interested in it until nvidia binary drivers support aiglx and glucose is written
<gambix> i'm agree with that
<chx> what's glucose?
<CVirus> !info glucose
<ubotu> Package glucose does not exist in any distro I know
<gambix> it's sugar ;)
<chx> (+1 for nvidia binary drivers)
<CVirus> hehe
<skavenge> wow so it did make it in the edgy repos, i was going to say they're getting frozen at the end of the month
<jordi_> how can i know if my usb is connected on sda1 or sda2 etc...?
<chx> dmesg | tail
<chx> maybe
<h3sp4wn> glucose is what will provide aiglx / xorg with everything xgl has
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: ah, so no need to run xgl on top of xorg?
<jordi_> chx: thanks
<h3sp4wn> I don't know the specifics of how it will work but I think it will be properly integrated into xorg
<RavenTest> hey
<gambix> so who will won...? xgl or aiglx ?
<h3sp4wn> aiglx has already won imo (its integrated into xorg 7.1)
<skavenge> i would agree, i mean its already integrated vs being on top
<gambix> so now it miss only glucose...
<LeeJunFan> yeah, way better to have only 1 server.
<gambix> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-August/017527.html
<LeeJunFan> Aero Glass is the best though
* LeeJunFan ducks for cover
<LeeJunFan> I think that's what Vista's is called isn't it?
<dismal> Could someone help me out with installing ati drivers?  I've dpkg'd the rpm (alien'd it to a .deb) and it all worked, error free.  Now what?
<edju> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<danny500> I just did something almost impossible on linux!
<danny500> I just installed Direct X 8 on linux!
<danny500> with wine!
<danny500> My graphics just went through the roof
<dismal> nice
<danny500> has anybody else done this?
<danny500> or am I the first?
<Sanne> dismal: I don't use ATI, so I can't help you, but maybe this can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<h3sp4wn> danny500: I have installed directx 9 under cedega and wine
<danny500> o ok, geuss I'm not the only one
<danny500> lol
<chx> danny500: a year ago there was an SF project for this
<danny500> o ok
<dismal> thanks Sanne.  Turns out i did manage to install it - cedega and everything says i have 3d accel :)
<skavenge> lol
<Sanne> dismal: hah, congrats :)
<ironfroggy> how can i specify a remote X server for something to run on?
<h3sp4wn> xterm -display 192.168.10.4:0 & for example
<oslo> .
<ironfroggy> and do ALL support those arguments? what if they dont?
<h3sp4wn> or just use ssh forwarding its easier than setting up xauth
<ironfroggy> how would i specify that?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: do you already have ssh working ?
<ironfroggy> yes
<h3sp4wn> X11Forwarding yes (in /etc/ssh/sshd_config) ForwardX11 yes in /etc/ssh_config (easiest way - there is a more secure way of doing it but I forget what it is I don't use X forwarding much)
<dismal> Does anyone here use an Alps touchpad (Inspiron 6000 is the lappy its in)
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: and those go on the box running X, right?
<dismal> I'm trying to get kubuntu to stop clicking when i drum on the touchpad (which i do a lot heh)
<skavenge> dismal: i do, ive got the same laptop, and ive been running dapper for about 6 months and never figured it out
<ironfroggy> dismal: thats just what it does. its like hitting the mouse button.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: the ssh_config is for the one running X the sshd one is for the other box
<skavenge> its easy as pie with a synaptics but alps .. yikes ;/
<dismal> hmm, i noticalpsed that my x11 conf has synaptics as the touchpad type - anyway to make that alps (and as such run properly)
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: wait im confused then. sshd on the box im running the app then? but wouldnt that mean the box with the X server is connecting to me, not the other way around?
<skavenge> dismal: ive seen some bits on ubuntuforums, but nothing concrete
<dcmr> I have a weired network problem where something overides my dhcp from the router and changes my ip from 192.168..... to 169.254....
<lters> dismal: cover it with cardboard
<dcmr> anyone know what would do that?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: What exactly are you trying to do ?
<dismal> and on that note ironfroggy, do you have your media keys working (vol up/down)
<ironfroggy> dismal: no i havent been able to configure the volume keys yet.
<skavenge> i dont, they work in gnome but not in kubuntu for some reason
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: i want to run something on my laptop with the window on my desktop.
<larson9999> i think i made a mistake and turned my 5 year old on to playstation.  i was doing good keeping him on OSS games
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: so the laptop is running ssh and the desktop sshd ?
<dismal> ironfroggy: how do you find the battery life?  I just installed kubuntu and im considering keeping it on for the school year but i need to be sure the batter life isnt total crap
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: the desktop could be, but isnt at this very moment.
<skavenge> ironfroggy: so the desktop is running it but your using it through the laptop? i'd use freenx, thats what i've got working
<ironfroggy> dismal: well the icon in the system tray should be present.
<ironfroggy> but acpi tools are available too
<skavenge> freenx will give you a whole x session on the laptop from the desktop, via ssh
<dismal> it is, but im wondering your personal experience
<ironfroggy> i dont want a session. i only want one window.
<ironfroggy> im already running a session on the laptop and i dont want to run more.
<skavenge> ah, that'd be overkill then
<ironfroggy> i just want to do editing on the other screen while i watch the debugger on the other.
<ironfroggy> but i dont want to connect the monitor to the laptop, because i still want to use the desktop.
<ironfroggy> do i need to run xhost +mylaptophostname on the desktop?
<h3sp4wn> not with ssh forwarding
<lajene> when i try to open af package, "the utility is not in your path, please install it or contact your system administrator" - what now?
<chx> i have a dvd where the menu is crap and there are tons of easter eggs
<chx> aside from playing each vob by mplayer
<chx> is there a better solution? xine does not seem to let me choose by track number
<larson9999> chx what do you want to do?
<chx> larson9999: play every chapter without navigating the DVD's own menu
<vs> i just got this baby running
<larson9999> chx: i don't know much about video and dvd stuff but several tools will let you reauthor into one continuos deal
<chx> larson9999: uh huh i would rather just watch the disk then reauthor
<chx> *than
<larson9999> chx: i use one to make backups of my son's dvds and i take out that stuff.
<larson9999> chx: yeah, i figured you'd say that :)
<vs> sound is great listening to the lostprofets
<vs> i love this distro
<chx> i have this list of vob files here
<larson9999> chx: i don't know what your options for that are
<chx> if i tried mplayer vtssomething.vob it says it's encrypted and mplayer dvd:// seems to play only the first one
<vs> it took me forever to sudo -i
<larson9999> vs: how about the last poets?
<vs> sudo passwd root
<vs> larson never heard them
<vs> being a mathematician, my poet friend to  me to start with pabloneruda, and my kid supply me with the mp3s of their X
<Teller> Hi! I can't get my USB mouse to work on my touchpad equipped laptop.. When I move the mouse while I cat /dev/input/mouse0 I get output, so the kernel finds it alright.. More info on http://pastebin.ca/158173
<vs> i just cant tell how good this distro looks on my monitor
<chx> i turns out we have no chapters but 'titles' and mplayer dvd://23 and like is the answer...
<larson9999> hmmm, i think firefox was the cause of my lockups.
<crimsun>  S0#S0/win 22
<crimsun> argh.
<charims> hi crimsun
<charims> crimsun: having problems?
<Jucato> this is new. charims asking if crimsun is having problems :-D
<skavenge> haha
<charims> haha, well, i come in, and he says argh
<charims> so, jsut wanted him to know that there is a noob here that he can unload on if he has too
<Teller> Is there some kind of collision between the synaptics driver and USB mice that I've missed ?
<Jucato> lol
<charims> Restarting my comp after superhuge automatix install!
<larson9999> the plus side is i kinda like opera :)
<Lunar_Raven> I know this isnt the room..but is anyone experienced with vbulletin?
<charims> im back now :)
<charims> so, if i could get some help now with my sound system? My no-sound issue....
<InuDuelist> Gr. I REALLY can't wait for Flash Player 9.
<Healot> don't
<InuDuelist> It's seriously distracting.
<Healot> use MacOSX or Windows today :)
<oslo> hi, i'd like to understand my guarddog logs... is there an application for that ?
<larson9999> InuDuelist: i'm giving even money odds you'll be waiting for plash player 10 :)
<InuDuelist> larson9999: No.
<InuDuelist> They're doing constant update reports about it on adobe blogs.
<skavenge> 9 is slated for first quarter 07 last i read
<InuDuelist> Yeah, I gave you that link.
<InuDuelist> I think.
<charims> crimsun: ping
<Jucato> hi InuDuelist!
<larson9999> InuDuelist: don't use sites that don't use tools that support linux.  and write to the sites so they know
<InuDuelist> Hi Jucato.
<InuDuelist> larson9999: Right.
<InuDuelist> I'll just mail people and tell them "Hey, downgrade your product. I want to use it on Linux."
<skavenge> i got that from what's his names interview on slashdot afaik
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<larson9999> InuDuelist: i know.  i just think something will come up and squash it.  i'm expecting the worst.  maybe the best will happen
<InuDuelist> I post a couple links here about it.
<InuDuelist> I posted*
<Jucato> about?
<skavenge> whats the head of the team's name? matheson or something like that?
<InuDuelist> About Flash Player 9's development.
<InuDuelist> I don't know.
<InuDuelist> I forget.
<skavenge> whatever his name is there was a small interview on slashdot about it
<Jucato> aaaah.... the one that they won't show anything until beta?
<larson9999> InuDuelist: or make 2 versions
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> What?
<InuDuelist> You want me to mail them asking them to make two versions of their flash product.
<Jucato> ?
<InuDuelist> Tell me, does that sound like a good idea to you?
<Jucato> me?
<InuDuelist> No.
<InuDuelist> Not you.
<Jucato> ehehe
<larson9999> InuDuelist: 2 versions of their site.  one that uses the new features they want from flash and and one that doesn't?  if they're sympathetic enough to downgrade they might consider that as an option.
<InuDuelist> Why does everyone think "flash site" when I say flash?
<InuDuelist> It can also refer to Flash games and flash movies.
<InuDuelist> And flash-whatevers.
<comrad[JL] > freestyle
<acdc> what package/repository do I need to get wmv playback?
<skavenge> i think flash site to alot of people means videos honestly InuDuelist, im guessing
<larson9999> InuDuelist: i think of 'site' mostly because that's the interface most people have to flash.
<h3sp4wn> To me flash means annoying (flashing stuff)
<InuDuelist> Annoying ads.
<InuDuelist> Get Firefox.
<h3sp4wn> yep I can't think of anything that I use that benefits from flash
<Healot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> heh.. I'm more annoyed by javascript ads than flash ads...
<InuDuelist> Do you ever play any flash games? Ever watch any movies on any site?
<h3sp4wn> No
<InuDuelist> Speaking of movies, nothing in the Windows Media format ever works online, no matter which codec is used.
<InuDuelist> :P
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<InuDuelist> Well, lots of other people do.
<Jucato> heheh
<InuDuelist> Man, I feel like that was the 10th time I said that this week.
<larson9999> InuDuelist: i watch flash movies from sites.  never do via stand alone players.
<InuDuelist> What's that mean?
<InuDuelist> You watch them using flash?
<InuDuelist> :P
<h3sp4wn> InuDuelist: That will be sorted soon (the windows media thing) realplayer will support it
<InuDuelist> Hm.
<InuDuelist> Realplayer.
<Jucato> and since realplayer is easily installable from the commercial channels...
<InuDuelist> Great.
<InuDuelist> Too bad realplayer is a memory fag.
<InuDuelist> hog*
<acdc> thanks Healot
<Jucato> even in Linux?
<larson9999> i don't have too many issues with wmv  but i don't play lots of wmv files either
<InuDuelist> No, they both work.
<h3sp4wn> Just use free formats then you have no problems
<InuDuelist> Yes, even in Linux.
<Jucato> hm.. didn't notice that here.
<Jucato> but I use Kaffeine most of the time, to play .rmvb and .rm files :-D
<InuDuelist> h3sp4wn, you're apparently missing out on the fact that millions of people use the computer to use Windows formats.
<Jucato> for what reason... I don't understand...
<InuDuelist> I'll tell you.
<InuDuelist> 1. It's windows.
<h3sp4wn> InuDuelist: Then they should use windows
<InuDuelist> 2. It's windows.
<Jucato> ah yes....
<InuDuelist> h3sp4wn, so you're rendering Linux useless, now?
<InuDuelist> To those millions of people?
<Jucato> my cousins in the U.S. send us WMV always... just because Movie Maker is installed on Windows...
<Healot> it's always handy to keep a copy of running Windows XP -
<InuDuelist> I don't see that just because Linux is free that us Linux users should lose out.
<InuDuelist> Seriously.
<InuDuelist> Years without a new flash player.
<InuDuelist> Years without WMP support.
<Healot> you don't have to use it religiously, but serious, it is handy
<InuDuelist> Er.
<InuDuelist> WMV*
<Dr_Willis> I consider wmv a blight.
<skavenge> well you've either got to make it non propietary or reverse engineer it, takes time
<Dr_Willis> or just stop using wmv and flash and boycott sites taht use it. :P
<Jucato> I consider it a PITA.... but I can't complain and tell my cousins "you better send your next baby videos in a different format, or else"
<Dr_Willis> sure you can.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> beggars can't be choosers
<Jucato> besides they're not doing it for me, so I really can't complain
<larson9999> i just show my family free versions whenever i can.  they are suprisingly willing to use OSS.
<skavenge> ive found a way to adapt and not have to use it personally
<larson9999> i've only convinced a few to switch to linux but many are now OSS hags in the windows world.
<Healot> larson9999: you are receiving a lot complaints lately?
<larson9999> Healot: from my family?  no.
<Healot> i don't think Linux developers informed new users well... that's one problem
<larson9999> Healot: why do you ask?
<Healot> users just want things to work automagically
<Healot> and Linux distroes, if not all, won't do that atm...
<Jucato> it's because that's what they were used to... largely Microsoft's fault
<oslo> hi, i'd like to understand my guarddog logs... is there an application for that ?
<Jucato> remember the days when things didn't all automagically worked?
<skavenge> thats quite a generalization, i have no problem with working on something to make it run correctly .. maybe thats what the average windows user would like, sure
<Healot> they don;t  remember that, Jucato :)
<Jucato> yeah, because Microsoft (and party Apple) baby-fed them and turned them into mindless zombies
<skavenge> the day linux turns into a spitting image of windows i'll be moving on to something else
<larson9999> Healot: no, but it's really not so bad.  what i do to non techie family who wants to switch is take a saturday and go over to their house with installation media in hand and let them install while i serve as superviser.  hasn't been as bad as folks seem to think
<Healot> Jucato: you gotta really see whar average users see...
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: Me 2 (and I think its getting closer) plan9 ftw
<Jucato> Healot: I do. I have my sister as my test subject
<Jucato> I'm just saying that a few years back, people didn't really expect things to work automagically
<skavenge> when 'everything works' and everything is done for you, you sacrifice in configurability imo
<Healot> they want things as easy for as possible... since, imho, i don't see any linux distroes that does that atm... if not all...
<Healot> Jucato: think now, history learned
<Xcalibur> ok, can somone link me to the site where they are making flash player 8 for linux, thats not developed by adobe?
<larson9999> my aunt switched and it wasn't too long ago when she'd call me to tell me she lost a window in XP and can't get it back  :)
<Xcalibur> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Xcalibur: Gnash is attempting it, although from what I've heard it's got a ways to go.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Agios> Xcalibur: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/GNU_Gnash_Screenshots_and_Review
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: And you end up with bloat and your system working poorly
<Jucato> Healot: history learned, history forgotten.
<acdc> I want to create configuration for my keyboard model, however I don't understand the codes symbols/inet file uses. Is there a manual/tutorial on that somewhere?
<Healot> that's the whole point, average computer users that want things to work, eof :)
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: exactly, and an advanced user then spends all thier time trying to remove what was put there
<skavenge> ubuntu unstalls waay to many apps in my opinion
<larson9999> skavenge: well, you can configure tons in windows if you want.  but you have a point.  many windows users have hw they can't install properly if they ever reformat and start over from a regular xp installation disk.
<skavenge> *installs
<crimsun> skavenge: an advanced user is free to roll his/her own derivative
<skavenge> crimsun: very true
<Jucato> Healot: things work in Linux, but not as automagically or instantly like Windows. there's a difference... but you're right. EOF
<crimsun> (heck, it's not limited to advanced users)
<skavenge> thats what kind of dissapoints me i love ubuntu but i dont think its 'ultimate vision' is really what im looking for in a linux distro
<Jucato> skavenge: if you're knowledgeable enough, you could do a minimial/net installl then just install x-window-system-core and kde-core and start from that.
<larson9999> skavenge: you don't have to install all that if you don't want.
<Healot> skavenge: you'll never find that. but you can work out proficieny with certain distro though
<skavenge> Jucato: you just described my last install ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ive had hardware thats supposed to work in windows.. that never seems to work right.. then ya are just stuck trying to figure out some way to make it work like it says it should. :(
<Healot> you make the distro perfect fo you
<crimsun> skavenge: there isn't one that is, only approximations.
<crimsun> Healot: +1
<Jucato> I described my previous install
<skavenge> i mean there's valid points on both sides, in the end in comes down to each specific user really
<larson9999> man, freespire made cnr free?  i'm gonna have to give it a try i guess
<Dr_Willis> Linux is to handy to not know about and learn and use >:)
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  Linspire free version is called Freespire. and just week CNR became free. :P
<Jucato> skavenge: you have to understand, though, that the defaults are there to make sure it works on a lot of different hardware combinations. that's why there are a lot...
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  and from what little i  used it a week ago.. its..  got some issues. :)
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's what i said.
<Jucato> hehe... Free CNR...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Isn't Adept practically CNR? ;)
<skavenge> Jucato: from that standpoint its more of a driver issue and kernel support vs programs though
<Dr_Willis> freespire is nto the name of the company. :P "linspire' is.
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: oh, i don't know that i'd use it myself.  but i will give it a try since it's supposed to be easy for newbies and the codecs are licensed.  at least that's what i read
<TurboMaxi> I have one simple question (I'm a complete newbie). I started kubuntu from CD and tried to change resolution which required restarting xserver and afterwards I was asked for username and password. So my question is: what is the default pass?
<larson9999> easy for newbies is the topic, right? :)
<Jucato> skavenge: well you have to count programs for Bluetooth, Remote servers, etc.
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  yea. it does SOME of the codecs . and it did set up the ati drivers for me.
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  but it does some other things very weirdly.
<skavenge> Jucato: yeah, nic/ wireless apps too .. i see your point
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: it isn't the distro that supports running as root is it?
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: no, i think that's was a slack derivative(sp) i read about that said that.
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  i think they fixed that oddity.
<Dr_Willis> it was linspire at one time
<Dr_Willis> They use 'sudo' now - but ya dont even have to enter the root password or any other password. which is weird
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how they handle multi users.
<skavenge> thats odd
<Dr_Willis> i just noticed a few oddities about it as well.
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: well, i read an interview of the 'main' guy for that distro and he said there was nothing wrong with that.
<charims> how to kill the sound system?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dr_Willis: Even the first time? That seems quite stupid.
<skavenge> everyone in the group is just assumed to be okay i guess
<Xcalibur> !poop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> like the kdm/gdm/whatever it uses...  that it just reads .xinitrc. so if you install a dozen window managers.. it never adds them to the menus for the Gdm login
<Dr_Willis> and the grub configs - some how use a set of includes.. that i couldent figure out exactly
<Xcalibur> !being staright
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being staright - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xcalibur> lol
<Dr_Willis> then ya got the 'lets make directories called My Documents, and My Music, My Porn, and so on. :)
<Xcalibur> srry
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: that's in linspire only?
<h3sp4wn> .xinitrc is great
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  freespire is the nonsupported version of Linspire.
<Xcalibur> 
<Dr_Willis> i think the only diff is a few included apps.
<Xcalibur> 
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: I mean about GDM/KDM not adding newly installed window managers?
<Xcalibur> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<Dr_Willis> then theres the totally open-freespire 'option' which is a little odd as well. :P
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  ive only used freespire. Im not even sure what *dm its using.
<Xcalibur> ____________________________________________________________________________________<Dr_Willis>yo mama
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  i dont see why they had to mess with the works very well kdm.
<Jucato> ehehe probably KDM, since it's using KDE
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  they must of really screwed with it then. :P
<Dr_Willis> lets just say that freespire lasted all of a week on my pc.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Longer than Vector lasted on mine. :P
<charims> how to kill the sound system?
<Agios> charims: unplug the speakers
<charims> killall -9 artsd won't work, im trying to remove my ac9c_codec from modproebe
<charims> oops ac97_codec
<charims> Agios: uh, not that kind of kill, they arn't making sound anyways
<Agios> lol
<crimsun> that's oss/free, not alsa
<Jucato> hehehe
<crimsun> is that intentional?
<charims> idk
<charims> haha
<crimsun> ac97_codec,i810_audio
<crimsun> are oss/free
<charims> oh, really, ok
<crimsun> snd-ac97-codec and snd-intel8x0 are alsa
<charims> i meant snd
<crimsun> modprobe -r snd-intel8x0, then
<Agios> you may have to logout to rmmod the modules
<crimsun> (please use modprobe -r  and not rmmod directly)
<Jucato> charims and crimsun have already developed a beautiful friendship :-D
<charims> haha
<charims> crimsun: i'm not efen sure that doing it will work
<charims> crimsun: i jsut want sound, i'm back to jsut gaim sounds again
<Kutan[lolmovie] > Hey uhhh what plugins do I need to install for kaffiene to watch an avi?
<Jucato> Kutan[lolmovie] : libxine-extracodecs
<Kutan[lolmovie] > Ah, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> depends on the avi codecs also
<h3sp4wn> Kutan[lolmovie] : w32codecs as well
<crimsun> charims: what backend is gaim using?
<charims> crimsun: umm, no idea, i don't even have gaim installed this time, i'm using a command, this one
<charims> crimsun: cat /usr/share/sounds/* > /dev/dsp
<charims> crimsun: and it plays one of the only sounds i can hear from my speakers
<crimsun> charims: which driver are you using?
<diuneimama> hi everyone. i need how about installation of kubuntu
<charims> crimsun: snd-ac97-codec
<diuneimama> hi everyone. i need help about installation of kubuntu
<charims> dont spam thecahn please
<crimsun> charims: um, no. Which _driver_?  cat /proc/asound/modules
<diuneimama> i didnt spam dude
<crimsun> that's spam.
<diuneimama> i just recorrect my sentense
<CheeseBurgerMan> diuneimama: Uh, boot the Live CD and click on the install icon?
<diuneimama> thats not
<charims> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan, im in step 5of6
<diuneimama> which option do i choose?
<crimsun> charims: so you should be using multiple instances of aplay, not cat foo > /dev/dsp, which blocks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> What options are there?
<charims> crimsun; what should i try
<diuneimama> resize the partition and used freed space to install
<diuneimama> delete partition
<diuneimama> manual
<CheeseBurgerMan> diuneimama: OK, do you have a Windows installation that you want to keep?
<diuneimama> yup
<paul___> if you don't need any of the data on your hard drive, you should erase entire disk
<paul___> oh
<crimsun> charims: aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<CheeseBurgerMan> diuneimama: If you haven't already made partitions (if you don't know, you haven't), then you should resize the partition.
<diuneimama> i have made one with partition magic
<charims> crimsun; i heard something like a heartbeat, and then nothing else, though it said it was still playing
<ubuntu> Oi pessoal!
<diuneimama> so which option do i choose cheeseburgerman
<crimsun> charims: and what output from ``dmesg|tail''?
<CheeseBurgerMan> diuneimama: If you haven't already made partitions (if you don't know, you haven't), then you should resize the partition and use the frees pace to install.
<ubuntu> E a?
<diuneimama> cheeseburgerman i have made one with partition magic.
<CheeseBurgerMan> CheeseBurgerMan: Oh, sorry. I didn't see that. Use manual.
<kevyn> HELLO
<charims> crimsun: only stuff about bluetooth and agppart
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, diuneimama.
<charims> crimsun: oops, agpgart
<kevyn> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME TO INSTALL MESSENGER
<CheeseBurgerMan> kevyn: What messenger?
<kevyn> msn
<crimsun> charims: I think if 1.0.13rc1 doesn't resolve the issue, then you have a hardware issue that Windows is able to workaround.
<skavenge> use kopete
<CheeseBurgerMan> kevyn: Kopete is preinstalled, and can use the MSN protocol.
<paul___> you can use kopte to talk on the msn network
<kevyn> yes but it sucks
<CheeseBurgerMan> kevyn: You can also try Gaim.
<crimsun> charims: you need to install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> charims: then grab ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.13rc1.tar.bz2
<oslo> kevyn > aMSN works better 4 me ...
<kevyn> k
<CheeseBurgerMan> diuneimama: Use the manual options.
<TurboMaxi> If I install kubuntu and want to keep curent windows installation, kubuntu places it's boot loader "in front" of windows one?
<kevyn> and i cant use dual screen
<CheeseBurgerMan> TurboMaxi: That sounds like a valid description. :)
<kevyn> it seems that my driver dont work
<TurboMaxi> so how to "uninstall" kubuntu afterwards, does it remove his bootloader or I have to use fxmbr in windows?
<TurboMaxi> *fixmbr
<kevyn> my graphic card is a ati radeon 9550
<CheeseBurgerMan> TurboMaxi: I've always used fixmbr + format Kubuntu partition.
<kevyn> help
<TurboMaxi> ok, 10x CheeseBurgerMan
<NDPowerBook> Hey All
<NDPowerBook> How do I get Flash working on Kubuntu?
<crimsun> install flashplugin-nonfree.
<charims> crimsun: which version of linux-headers-$(uname -r) do i need, there are a bunch :(
<crimsun> charims: you need linux-headers-$(uname -r) verbatim.
<crimsun> (that's why I used that syntax)
<NDPowerBook> crimsun: Its not showing up in Adept Manager
<crimsun> NDPowerBook: it's in multiverse.
<kevyn> can i install bearshare????
<skavenge> why bother installing linux if all your going to use are windows programs? sheesh
<crimsun> (s)he has the freedom to do so if (s)he wishes
<NDPowerBook> crimsun: I'm still pretty new to Kubuntu. Is multiverse a program and if so where is it?
<kevyn> is there existing a linux prog for this
<skavenge> it would be a wine issue regardless
<crimsun> !restricted > NDPowerBook
<kevyn> is there existing a sharing prog for linux
<kevyn> i cant find 1
<CheeseBurgerMan> kevyn: http://www.gnutelliums.com/
<CheeseBurgerMan> kevyn: Look at the Linux ones.
<kevyn> merci
<Jucato> frostwire? limewire? KTorent?
<kevyn> limewire is good
<kevyn> we gonna try
<paul___> NDPowerBook: multiverse is a repositoriy. you need to go into adept package manager, then manage repositories and add it
<charims> crimsun; how do i install the alsa driver link you sent me, i already downloaded it, unarchive it, then what?
<kevyn> and how i install now
<kevyn> it doesnt work
<Jucato> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<crimsun> ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
* rouzic esta ausente
<pierreth> hello, i have no more mac os x, i am on kubuntu
<crimsun> make && make install
<crimsun> ^^ charims
<charims> crimsun: kk
<crimsun> charims: you may want to add --with-cards=intel8x0 to the configure line
<crimsun> I'm away for a couple hours.
<Jucato> why are some programs not shown in Add/Remove Programs, even if I checked the options to display universe and multiverse?
<arthomps> jucato, depends on what sources you have in apt.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Maybe you havn't refreshed it?
<Jucato> I can see KDissert in Adept, but not in Adept Installer
<NDPowerBook> After adding the multiverse to the repositories now my Adept is broken and I can't get it to load anymore
<charims> why can't i run the make command? sudo make .....
<charims> it says command not found
<Jucato> charims: you need to install "build-essential"
<charims> kk
<charims> ty
<paul___> NDPowerBook: what happens when you type "sudo apt-get update" into the konsole?
<ironfroggy> so ive been looking more into the whole remote X over ssh thing and i think i got it backwards. can someone tell me if that is so?
<NDPowerBook> paul___: I get "E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<NDPowerBook> "
<dismal_> so guys
<dismal_> trying to compile yakuake
<dismal_> but its giving me a hassle over the X path
<dismal_> what should i point it to?
<dismal_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ironfroggy> i thought i could connect from machine A to machine B with ssh to run an app on A with its window on B.
<ironfroggy> but i have to have the ssh server on A and the X server on B, right? i cant have both ssh and X servers on B and neither on A?
<paul___> NDPowerBook: in manage repositories in the adept package manager, you have a line that looks like: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse, right?
<NDPowerBook> paul___: This much I entered I know: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<NDPowerBook> Thats all I entered
<NDPowerBook> And right now I can't check cause I can't get back into it
<paul___> oh, ok
<paul___> you have to edit it manually then
<paul___> through a text editor
<NDPowerBook> How? I've tried getting to it with pico with no luck
<Jucato> NDPowerBook: Alt+F2
<paul___> ok try pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> err.. sorry
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<paul___> yea use kate
<NDPowerBook> Wait I just got in with pico
<paul___> if you know how to use pico thats ok
<Jucato> paul___: doesn't he need to launch pico with admin privileges?
<paul___> yea jucato is probably right
<NDPowerBook> so I'm guessing my main error was leaving out the words after the source URL?
<Jucato> NDPowerBook: yes
<paul___> do sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul___> or kate
<NDPowerBook> When I do sudo it takes me to a blank page
<Jucato> a full repository line goes something like: deb <URL> <distro/release> <component> translating as something like "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<paul___> thats strange
<Jucato> is pico a command line program?
<paul___> yes
<NDPowerBook> Yeah
<NDPowerBook> Its a pretty old editor
<Jucato> sudo pico '/etc/apt/sources.list' doesn't work?
<NDPowerBook> I'll try kate then
<h3sp4wn> use nano
<NDPowerBook> nano gave me the same result as pico
<NDPowerBook> Kate gave me some errors then opened the file
<Jucato> the Kate errors are normal...
<paul___> ok your in business
<h3sp4wn> I never notice any if I use kdesu
<paul___> you need to add this line now, deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: from the command line?
<digivore> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<NDPowerBook> From the page someone else sent me to its dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<NDPowerBook> So is the restricted part needed or not?
<Jucato> NDPowerBook: you probably already have the main and restricted parts in a separate line
<paul___> i have that one too actually
<NDPTAL85> This is where I got the sources from: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: I use it from the e17 control escape so no (but I do use vim anyway 99.5% of the time)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: ah. the errors appear when you run kdesu from the command line. something to do with xorg.conf having entries for wacoms
<NDPowerBook> So do I save the file in kate and close kate?
<paul___> yea
<Jucato> yep
<digivore> Is there a 'true' transparency for windows like Konsole?
<Jucato> digivore: if by "true" transparency you mean seeing the windows beneath, then no.
<Hawkwind> True transparency consists of xcompmgr and/or compiz and XGL
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Oh I got rid of those anyway (when I was adding composite to my xorg.conf)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: then no wonder you don't have those errors :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yes you can, with xcompmgr assuming you use transset
<Jucato> Hawkwind: or kompmgr?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Probably
<Jucato> but that makes the whole window transparent, not just the command line part, right?
<digivore> can i kompmgr?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: What is the best way to have transparancy in e17 ?
<NDPowerBook> That still didn't work either with or without the word "restricted"
<NDPowerBook> So I removed the two lines completely and I have Adept working again
<Jucato> argh! I wouldn't recommend it.. I just tried out kompmgr (KWin's built in composite manager) a few days ago...
<z22> hi all
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Ummm, I'd assume compiz and XGL, but I don't do that type of transparency. I only do it for certain apps
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Or look into the bling module
<Jucato> NDPowerBook: it's "multiverse" that you are looking for right?
<NDPowerBook> Jucato: Yes so I can install flashplugin-nonfree
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I don't do that either - I have used bling but I am not really too bothered for it - I use the drop shadows module
<Jucato> NDPowerBook: then make sure that "multiverse" is on that line that paul___ mentioned
<digivore> is there a webpage list of all kinds of repository sources?
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jucato> digivore: the official Ubuntu ones are all in sources.list by default
<Jucato> except for "multiverse", which you just have to add
<nickv111> Hello. Does anyone here have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386?
<digivore> where can i find more multiverse ones?
<nickv111> Erm, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<nickv111> I have 2.6.15-26, but it doesn't have the madwifi driver I need
<Jucato> there aren't "more" multiverse ones. you just add the word "multiverse" to the repository (one line only, iirc) to get access to the multiverse components
<diuneimama> need help in preparing mount points
<digivore> jucato:  off  cooll i'll try that
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<h3sp4wn> nickv111: dapper-security main restricted
<NDPowerBook> Nice.
<NDPowerBook> Got it working now
<NDPowerBook> The website tripped me up
<paul___> good job
<digivore> is it true that automatix overwrites source.list?    does it remove any?
<diuneimama> anyone can help me step 5 of6 in prepariong mount point?
<NDPowerBook> Had to take out the "restricted" word
<h3sp4wn> nickv111: (its only main by default)
<NDPowerBook> Thanks everyone.
<nickv111> Okay, thanks
<paul___> no worries
<diuneimama> anyone can help me step 5 of 6 in preparing mount point?
<nickv111> h3sp4wn: That seems to have worked.
<nickv111> h3sp4wn: Thank you.
<diuneimama> anyone can help me step 5 of 6 in preparing mount point??
<nickv111> diuneimama: It's best to explain the problem a little better.
<LeeJunFan> hrm, anyone know why amarok visualizations might be greyed out on the menu?
<nickv111> diuneimama: What problem are you having?
<diuneimama> nickv111 i m having a problem in preparing mount point
<nickv111> diuneimama: What problem?
<diuneimama> there are 3 bars and 3 box
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: what version of Amarok are you using?
<diuneimama> its say no root system
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: 1.4.1
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: fixed in 1.4.2 AFAIK
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.2.php
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: thanks, I'll update.
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: thanks again.
<NDPowerBook> Nice.
<NDPowerBook> Got it working. Flash that is.
<NDPowerBook> I'm watching YouTube videos as we speak.
<Jucato> good for you NDPowerBook! :-D
<nickv111> To get ATi acceleration working, you just need to install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickv111> I tried that, but it wouldn't load
<nickv111> Let me try again.
<nickv111> Time for a reboot
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> he didn't really reboot, did he?
<oslo> donnu
<Jucato> ehehe
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: yep, 1.4.2 fixed visualizations, along with needing libvisual-0.4.0
<Jucato> yay for you! :-D
<Section32> Dammit
<Section32> Someone already has my nick! (Section31)
<Section32> Must be another Star Trek fan.
<Jucato> hehehe....
<Section32> Anyways its me NDP on my Kubuntu Book. ;-)
<Jucato> I wouldn't be surprised if 7-of-9 (or it's equivalent) would already be taken...
<Section32> Probably so
<Section32> I just picked this nick cause I figured it was a pretty obscure Trek reference
<Section32> Not many people would get it
<oslo> in fact just the 2 of us maybe :p
<Section32> Hahah
<Jucato> hmm...
<oslo> of yours sorry , i'm losing my english
<Jucato> TheEmissary would be a nice nick too....
<Section32> http://www.memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Section_31
<Section32> Jucato: Good idea.
<Jucato> hahah
<Section32> So now I'm trying to get Quicktime to work
<Section32> I've installed the quicktime stuff that showed up in Adept but I can't get any movies on a site to actually play
<Jucato> you need w32codecs
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> It's just a simple download, then right-click, Kubuntu Package Menu > Install Package
<revrogue> mornin everyone :)
<Jucato> mornin!
<Jucato> bye!!
<Section32> Thanks
<Section32> Oh he left
<richard> Anyone running Edgy'Knot' 2?
<Hawkwind> richard: I have it installed in vmware
<richard> I'm downloading it now. . . what you think? Many bugs?
<Hawkwind> richard: Seems to run pretty decent.  Though it's in vmware so I don't know how it would be on my real box.  The new color scheme is beautiful though :)
<richard> I like playing with the new beta/or alpha versions as they come out. I'm a Mepis fan but since Kubuntu has got alot of the interface fixed with my wireless card I really like it muxh more because it is cutting edge.
<revrogue> excuse me but may I ask if anyone has any experience with fixing a driver problem in Dapper?
<richard> What kind of driver problem do you have?
<richard> A good driver should keep both hands on the wheel at all times.
<Kutan> That was really corny.
<revrogue> its a wifi prob, I have a 64b laptop and orginally the card showed up but wouldnt initilize ut know after messing with trying to install ndiswraper it doestn even show the device present
<richard> I know. ...
<richard> What kind of wifi card is it?
<revrogue> internal
<revrogue> broadcom,
<revrogue> i checked list and it is supported
<richard> no, who is the manufacturer and what is the chipset?
<revrogue> lol sec leme check
<actinic> anyone here use Opera for newsfeeds?
<revrogue> forgive my n00bness
<Silence_> Question : How to open files in my 1st partition?
<richard> broadcom? hmmmmmmm......don't know if I'd be much help. Ndiswrapper never worked for me, maybe it was something I was doing wrong.
<revrogue> broadcom BCM4318 airforce ONE 54g
<richard> If your card is supported then it should work. . ...I'd think. ...nice thing about my card it is recognized without any initialization or setup by me.
<revrogue> I have searched every nook and cranny of the internet and ive come back to good ole reliable helpfull IRC
<Silence_> Question : How to open files in my 1st partition? I cant access in my 1st partition?
<revrogue> well how about this, if I open up network settings under system settings the wireless card is no longer listed
<richard> You running 6.06.1 LTS ?
<revrogue> just 6.06
<richard> Can you download the update?
<revrogue> that was another question, I have downloaded and burnt the 6.06.1 disc...but
<revrogue> I was curious if there was an auto update in linux like xp uses
<richard> but ......what? It doesn't work?
<revrogue> if not I havent any reservations about formatting and reinstalling
<richard> You should be able to run the 'live CD' version to see if everything will work.
<revrogue> I ran the live cd of the update and still no wireless
<revrogue> actually it was like when I originally installed linux,
<revrogue> the card will be listed but it wont init.
<sophie_> revrogue: what card r u running
<richard> Hmmmmmmm.......Kubuntu has had it's bugs. . . . wifi was my pet peeve for the longest time. . . . Mepis is a better distro because it has never failed to work properly when installed. Even the Wifi network section. . . .
<revrogue> Broadcom 4318
<revrogue> before I installed kubuntu I was playing with a version of knoppix and it ran beautifully wifi and all
<revrogue> just no 64bit procc
<sophie_> revrogue: did you install linux-restricted-modules
<revrogue> ....
<revrogue> linux restricted modules... forgive me , I am beyond newb for linux
<richard> That's probably what you need to install is the linux restricted modules for the kernel. .. .
<revrogue> how would I achieve this?
<revrogue> or rather where would I find these
<sophie_> revrogue: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-xxx where xxx is the kernel version you are using
<richard> Get into synaptic and look up the Kernel and you will find all of the Kernels etc for different processors etc.
<sophie_> sorry just go that path I have to go in a hurry
<richard> Use apt-get,or synaptic, or adept or aptitude (anyone of these programs will help you find the kernel and kernel restricted modules. . ..
<revrogue> alright i understand i have to be in the konsole for that to work however, how is it that I use these commands to find the restricted modules?
<Silence_> Question : How to open files in my 1st partition? I cant access in my 1st partition?
<revrogue> hehe, sec i think i figured out  :)
<richard> personally, I wouldn't use the konsole and apt-get to find the modules. . . .I prefer using synaptic or adept. These programs will give you a graphical screen showing you all of the files listed the the kubuntu repositories. . . .no need to guess on what to type in apt-get in konsole. . ..
<revrogue> good news, i found the modules and adept says they are all installed
<richard> well back to the original problem. ...
<revrogue> yep, back to the drawing board
<ironfroggy> is it unreasonable to spend 50+ a month on energy drinks for coding sessions?
<revrogue> very odd thing is after i had been messig around with niswrapper, i rebooted and in the main menu there is now a folder called settings and inside is program called windows wireless drivers
<richard> so you say your laptop can't initialize the wifi card within it using kubuntu? And you can't get ndiswrapper to work. . . ? I've played with ndiswrapper and it never would work for me.
<revrogue> i clicked on it and no it doesnt work though
<revrogue> yep that is the base of the entire problem
<richard> My understanding is that with ndiswarpper you are supposed to direct it to your *.exe file that your wifi card uses and it then is going to
<revrogue> i promise if i could get that one little problem to be fixed I would wipe windows completely off the other partition and use linux only
<richard> make a file or something that linux may or maynot be able to use to help it initialize your card in linux. . . .
<revrogue> something like that, I was led to blieve that it wrote a linux driver for u using the win driver as a model
<richard> yes that is correct. . . . .it wouldn't work for me. . . but on the other hand my cards are old and use the 'ath0' atheros chipset which has become one of the universal drivers commonly found.
<revrogue> yes, i started there because of a suggestion in the kubuntu forums
<revrogue> hhhmmm....
<richard> Have you tried Mepis?
<richard> It might work better than you think. . . .Kubuntu has been problematic at times in the past. . ..as I stated earlier Mepis worked the first time I ever installed the OS.
<richard> Even on my laptop. . ..
<revrogue> Mepis?
<revrogue> never heard of it
<revrogue> as I had said preiviously, I played with knoppix and it ran great, just wasnt 64bit
<richard> Mepis Linux you'll find it at http://www.distrowatch.com   (this is where all of the Linux OS's are listed. . . .every make, flavor , kind etc.
<richard> Your laptop is 64bit?
<revrogue> k sec checking it out
<Xaero_Vincent> that new vilot Kubuntu theme looks like crap.. lol
<Xaero_Vincent> violet
<revrogue> yes 64
<richard> You went to distrowatch.com?
<revrogue> thats why I went with kubuntu 64, i hated vista
<digivore> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<richard> I don't blame you. ...I hate Windows also though some software is slow to mature with linux. . ..
<richard> Kubuntu 64 works pretty good though it has some bugs. .. .I've got it on my 64-bit machine along with Ubuntu on it's other hdrive.
<revrogue> only bug I have encounterd so far is this wifi prob, othere then that I <3 kubuntu 64
<digivore> i want to access my shared files on my windows box over my LAN.   how?
<Hawkwind> digivore: Samba
<PyroMithrandir> hey guys, I was trying to get my new wireless card (linksys wmp54G) to work, and it was going well... I was it the point where it said it was enabling it, and it started to hang, then I had to leave my comp and shut it down for a bit, so I forced kcontrol to quit so I could log out. anyway, now I can't fully boot... it'll hang when it gets to "starting named"
<revrogue> lol, only reason i keep a win machine around is because i cant stop playing EverCrack2
<D4rkly> how do i add rar support ?
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: Install rar of course
<Hawkwind> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<richard> Good luck with you wifi problem . . ..go to go . . ...
<revrogue> lol same here
<digivore> Hawkwind: do i need to setup anything on the windows end?
<soulrider> hi everyone!
<Hawkwind> digivore: Probably.  I don't use and haven't used Windows in years so I have no idea how to help you.  Samba.org for details
<Hawkwind> Hey there soulrider
<soulrider> hey Hawkwind you feeling better?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Yeah, thanks for asking.  Pretty much back to normal
<soulrider> good :)
<Ash-Fox> That's good.
<larson9999> Linux Rocks!
<[-KaSatKa-] > Does anyone know any good free video editing software?
<SpAwN> [-KaSatKa-] ,yes there are a few
<[-KaSatKa-] > SpAwN: What do you recommend?
<SpAwN> [-KaSatKa-] , cinelerra and kino are the ones ive had best luck with
<SpAwN> [-KaSatKa-] , but there are several others
<[-KaSatKa-] > SpAwN: I'll check those out, thanks
<SpAwN> [-KaSatKa-] , np....there is a repo set up for dapper with the newest cinelerra
<Linux_Galore> Im really starting to like the KDE IRC app called Konversation
<Linux_Galore> simple clean and uses hardly any ram
<Linux_Galore> also ver 1.0 was just released
<gnoshi> greetings - how does one downgrade to amarok 1.4.1 from 1.4.2 in dapper?
<NamShub> whats wrong with 1.4.2?
<gnoshi> two things: 1. it doesn't work with the std version of xine
<gnoshi> (though I grabbed the patched version and so it started working)
<gnoshi> 2. it will not index my collection - it skips out of the indexing after 2 errors (which is fixed, in a patch)
<gnoshi> but not only that, it produces errors of different files every time I run it, which with a collection of many files means that it will almost certainly hit 20 errors.
<NamShub> ok thats weird
<gnoshi> (especially given that the files it is causing errors on do not have errors)
<gnoshi> yeah - I thought it might be taglib, so I rebuilt taglib and it still showed the problem. I wonder if it is because my files are mounted by SMB
<gnoshi> but the previous version of amarok had no problems at all with the collection.
<larson9999> the fatter i get the hungrier i am
<NamShub> im not sure whats the exact way of downgrading but I know using the exact package name with dpkg will work
<gnoshi> unfortunately, I don't actually know the full package name of the previous pacage
<gnoshi> hmm - I should peep in my cache - though I expect it got flushed when it grabbed a later version
<gnoshi> yup. not in my cache any more =(
<NamShub> sudo apt-get install amarok=1:1.4.1-ubuntu0
<NamShub> or something
<OisacX> hi
<OisacX> I want to know what is the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<NamShub> screen + btdownloadcurses :P
<NamShub> gnoshi: that worked?
* gnoshi tries to track down the old amarok
<gnoshi> that exact package name doesn't appear to exist
<gnoshi> but I'm looking
<PyroMithrandir> OisacX, azureus
<NamShub> gnoshi: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141/pool-dapper/amarok_1.4.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<NamShub> (if your on i386...)
<ketsugi> How do I install and apply a KDM theme?
<gnoshi> I am on i386 =)
<ketsugi> the Kcontrol applet for Login Manager doesn't seem to have anything to do with themes
<gnoshi> thanks NamShub...
<NamShub> wget that, and the sudo dpk -i that should work
<gnoshi> out of interest, how did you find that? just so I can look in the right place next time
* gnoshi sheds a tear for downgrading the music player ;)
<OisacX> but azureus is a bit buggy... I've installed sun java, but the bugs remained...
<gnoshi> brb
<Linux_Galore> Azureus is the best right now but if you dont have lots of ram ktorrent is better
<Linux_Galore> also ktorrent supports DHT not
<Linux_Galore> now*
<NamShub> gnoshi: I actually had the kubuntu repository bookmarked :P
<JohnFlux> DHT?
<Linux_Galore> trackerless downloads
<Linux_Galore> only other funky feature I like about ktorrent is it has a built in torrent search tool
<AZ_AS> what good is trackerless download?
<digivore> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ketsugi> How do I install and apply a KDM theme?
<Linux_Galore> AZ_AS: ok what happens when the tracker server with your torrent info on it disappears or they decide the torrent hasnt got enough interest and they flush it
<digivore> Plugged in a USB wireless NIC...   how do i install/initialize it in kubuntu?
<AZ_AS> so it lets you continue the download then?
<Linux_Galore> ketsugi: open kcontrol theres a themes section and you can tell it to install a theme of use the package manager to install a theme
<excitatory__> ketsugi: install the kcontrol-kdmtheme package (if not already installed) then open up kcontrol, and set it up in there.
<Linux_Galore> s/of/or/
<ketsugi> ah, it's not installed by default? okay thanks
<Linux_Galore> AZ_AS: yes
<AZ_AS> nice
<digivore> USB?
<Linux_Galore> digivore: should auto detect the device if its supported
<Linux_Galore> digivore: should auto detect the device if its supported
<dive-o> Can someone help me with getting a digital camera to work (I just need to get images from it) in kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: plug it in or use digikam to manage the transfer
<gnoshi> Namshub - cool, thnx - just downgrading my amarok-xine and amarok-engines now too
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: if the camera supports ptp or emulated a mass media device you just plug it in and kubuntu should ask if you want to view the images
<Linux_Galore> emulates*
<dive-o> plugging it in gives me a notice from the "USB imaging interface," if I select "open in new window," I get a folder containing "USB PTP Class Camera", which contains a file called the same, and clicking on that gives me an error
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: use digicam
<Linux_Galore> sorry digikam
<gnoshi> hmm.
<dive-o> installing now, lets see if that works
<Linux_Galore> has a section for all the different camera's in the setup
<dive-o> it's a Canon Powershot SD630 if that helps any
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: all the connon stuff Ive used "just works" for me
<gnoshi> well - deleted my amarok mysql db, and recreated. downgraded amarok-xine amarok-engines amarok to 1.4.1
<Linux_Galore> cannon *
<dive-o> Also, where in kubuntu's KDE setup do I find the little wizard that finds KDE apps and automatically adds them to the menu?
<Linux_Galore> sheesh cant type today
<dive-o> I can't remember the name of it to run it directly
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: you dont
<dive-o> Ah.
<gnoshi> shiny new problem - 'some media could not be loaded (not playable)' (checking on a flac file)
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: the package installer does all that
<dive-o> ok, guess it just doesn't add an entry for digikam
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: its there, might not show up untill you log out/in again
<dive-o> ah
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: just type digikam  in a terminal
<dive-o> Linux_Galore: it's running, but auto-detect came up with the same non-working entry that I had before, and the models it has listed only go up to SD500
<dive-o> nevermind, it's working, I picked the wrong option. thanks :)
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: pick one. cannon doesnt change there protocols much
* gnoshi realises it helps if an engine is selected.
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: now you have to spend the next hour setting up your image database heh heh
<larson9999> dive-o: kappfinder
<gnoshi> NamShub; Thanks - now that I'm back to 1.4.1 for everything, it seems to be working happily again.
<dive-o> Linux_Galore: luckily I only have about 30 images on the 2G SD card :P
<VHockey86_server> anyone know how to install gaim-2.0 instead of gaim 1.5 using apt?
<dive-o> I just wanted to grab a specific one without having to resort to rebooting to windows
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: Ive only got 2x 512  mb ones and Ive never filled just one yet
<Linux_Galore> VHockey86_server: this for IRC ?
<dive-o> Linux_Galore: I was celebrating getting engaged, and since I needed a camera, I decided what the hell and grabbed the 2G card when I bought it
<VHockey86_server> Linux_Galore: no, just gaim in general (aim mostly)
<dive-o> right now I think it still has room for about 700+ more images at superfine 6MP
<dive-o> or 2300+ more at normal
<Linux_Galore> VHockey86_server: I have a feeling 1.5.1 wont work with aim properly anymore because of a protocol change
<gnoshi> VHockey86_server: There are (unverified) gaim beta .deb packages on http://jimmyjazz.homeip.net:808/debs/
<gnoshi> but you have to use dpkg -i to install them.
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: and yo thing 16 and 24mb sd units are out now
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: and to think 16 and 24mb sd units are out now
<Linux_Galore> grr
<VHockey86_server> o
<VHockey86_server> So apt doesn't have any way of installing newer/unverified versions like emerge?
<dive-o> Linux_Galore: it came with a 16MB card... according to the camera, I can get seven images on it :-P
<Linux_Galore> VHockey86_server: the version of gaim I got of the universe server is the same as the latest source release on the gaim home page
<crimsun> sure it does as long as "newer/unverified versions" are in repositories known to apt.
<Linux_Galore> dive-o:  oops Gb lol
<VHockey86_server> well, their current "release" version is still 1.5
<dive-o> oh, I was wondering if that was what you meant
<Linux_Galore> dive-o: I do embeded stuff all week and we talk in mb and k
<VHockey86_server> but 2.0beta's have been out for like 6 months or more now
<crimsun> VHockey86_server: of..?
<dive-o> I think I'll stick with 2G until I get anywhere close to using even half of it hehe
<VHockey86_server> crimsun: gaim
<gnoshi> VHockey86_server - true, but it is a beta
<crimsun> VHockey86_server: for dapper?
<InuDuelist> Hello, all.
<InuDuelist> I are return.
<Linux_Galore> VHockey86_server: gaim has been in beta for ages
<InuDuelist> It has.
<InuDuelist> So has Gmail.
<VHockey86_server> crimsun: ya, im trying to install gaim-2.0 without compiling the source myself
<crimsun> VHockey86_server: that's correct. Barring a security update, no new versions can go into dapper-{security,updates}
<Linux_Galore> VHockey86_server: works fine though
<InuDuelist> People seem to think that just because you keep updating something, that it's a beta.
<InuDuelist> Most beta programs/websites never go out of beta.
<crimsun> InuDuelist: just like people think that it must be better if it's newer
<Linux_Galore> yeah mplayer has been beta for what 3 years
<InuDuelist> Linux is the Beta master.
<gnoshi> InuDuelist - true, but there is a stable build of gaim
<InuDuelist> Hell, (K)Ubuntu is beta.
<InuDuelist> :P
<InuDuelist> That's right.
<InuDuelist> I said it.
<gnoshi> VHokey86_server: look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246958
<InuDuelist> It's beta.
<gnoshi> lol.
<crimsun> InuDuelist: all software is arguably beta.
<gnoshi> crimsun: maybe, but a lot of software doesn't admit it ;)
<InuDuelist> crimson, exactly.
<Linux_Galore> Windows Vista Beta Eternity+1
<InuDuelist> That's why Invisionfree is aswesome.
<InuDuelist> The new forum software for IF2, yeah.
<InuDuelist> It's called ZETAboards.
<InuDuelist> ZETA.
<InuDuelist> Not Beta.
<InuDuelist> Pwnt.
<crimsun> roit.
<gnoshi> ZETA - yay, so now people can confuse it with a post-beos OS :P
<InuDuelist> Heh.
<Linux_Galore> games are the worst, most games are released in a beta stage
<InuDuelist> I really enjoy how Zetaboards has been in development for 2 years, and still no information on it.
<InuDuelist> Hell, I bet it's still in Beta. :P
<gnoshi> yeah - if there is one good thing about consoles, it is that the releases *have* to be reasonably tested, cos patching is generally unacceptable.
<gnoshi> not that it means they *are* well tested, admittedly.
<InuDuelist> Take War Rock for example.
<larson9999> it's true that more and more these days software stays in beta forever.  but it's not true that most things never leave beta.  except for the things that stop being developed.
<InuDuelist> It's in a perpetual beta. Until, of course, it gets released on market.
* gnoshi waits for amarok to index his collection.
<InuDuelist> You know what the longest running beta program must be?
<InuDuelist> Zsnes.
* gnoshi loves zsnes.
<InuDuelist> I swear, that thing's been in beta for 3242342 years.
<Linux_Galore> I found amarok very addictive, I have it manageing all my audio needs not, download all my podcasts and dumps them on my media player when it sees its been connected
<Linux_Galore> s/not/now/
<InuDuelist> Linux_Galore: Me too.
<InuDuelist> I also use it because it's the only linux media player that has global hotkeys.
* gnoshi loves amarok, but is having some problems since upgrading to 1.4.2 and then downgrading back to 1.4.1
<InuDuelist> Which makes it Amarok > *
<Linux_Galore> latest version of Amarok Im reading now support itunes downloads
<InuDuelist> O RLY?
<Linux_Galore> yeah its in the release notes
<AZ_AS> Linux_Galore, that'd be awesome
<InuDuelist> I'm using 1.2.4
<InuDuelist> Is that the latest?
<gnoshi> 1.2.4 or 1.4.2
<gnoshi> ?
<InuDuelist> er.
<JonTec> Is there anyway to make (K,X)ubuntu require less memory, like installing a different window manager?
<InuDuelist> 1.4.2
<InuDuelist> Run it via terminal.
<InuDuelist> Like, completely.
<JonTec> I'm running xubuntu and kubuntu sometimes in vmware, and I don't have the memory to give to it... :(
* gnoshi realises that 1.4.1 doesn't look like what he remembers...
<gnoshi> dammit. it isn't indexing my frikken flac files.
<JonTec> Linux_Galore, what package do you need for iTunes support? (I'm making a jab at my experience with amaroK and other Linux players)
<Linux_Galore> amarok now works fine with my Creative Vision:M portable media player thanks to the support of MTP in 1.4.2
<Linux_Galore> version
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: hmm
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: never tried it myself with itunes
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: from memory you need to install 1.4.3 untable to get itunes
<Linux_Galore> unstable*
<InuDuelist> I like Amarok for two reasons.
<InuDuelist> 1. Global Hotkeys
<InuDuelist> 2. It's the shit.
<InuDuelist> Nothing better.
<InuDuelist> I, for one, am happy.
<Xaero_Vincent> LFS?
<gnoshi> right - so amarok 1.4.1 isn't reading my flac file tags either.
<JonTec> :D I like amaroK too.
<JonTec> Anyone suggest a low memory desktop manager that I can install over (k,x)ubuntu?
<DFM> icewm
<DFM> from what I hear it uses very little memory
<JonTec> :D is there a package by chance?
<DFM> never looked
<Xaero_Vincent> KDE is nice and lightweight
<DFM> probably if you open up all of your repo's you could find it
* gnoshi weeps, realising he was on amarok 1.3.9 not 1.4.1
<gnoshi> time to downgrade some more.
<ironfroggy> i need to automate an operation which requires ssh to a remote server, but how can i do that when i can only ssh after doing ssh-add on my private key?
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: 1.3.9 is broken so is 1.4.1 you need to update to 1.4.2 if you want to keep your old playlist
<gnoshi> hmm.
<JonTec> the problem I'm having is coping with the heavy 256MB memory tax on my system from in vmware.
<Linux_Galore> http://amarok.kde.org/ has the info for adding a repository that has amarok 1.4.2
<JonTec> Not to mention both Kubuntu and Xubuntu run slowly... I allocate like 384, and more than half of that vmware has to swap
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: I use  96Mb with a browser open on my machine
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: no swap used
<DFM> I think his problem is that he is running it in a virtual machine
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore: weird - kubuntu seemed to be running amarok 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore - I'm not using 1.4.2 because I had problems building a collection with it.
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: well on the kubuntu.org home page they have a notice saying amarok 1.4.2 has been added to the repo
<Buddha_Joe> hi everyone. Has anybody had any luck getting amarok to detect mtp devices with version 1.4.2
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore: yep, I got it from the repo but it wouldn't build my collections, so I'm rolling back for the time being.
<JonTec> Oh, I was going from the system requirements on the Dapper CD.
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: always just backup the amarok directory its under ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: that way you dont lose anything
<JonTec> or is that just the fact that the installation uses the live cd?
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: then just manually copy the stuff over
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore - yep, will do that.
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: nothing lost that way
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: Im even more lazy I just rename it mv  ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok-old
<gnoshi> hehe.
<gnoshi> argh! I'm going crazy! it is still not reading the tags of my files.
<ironfroggy> Why does amarok suddenly want to pull in ruby?
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: if you updating amarok from 1.3.* to 1.4* the what amarok builds the database has totally been changed
<Linux_Galore> s/what/way/
<Linux_Galore> ironfroggy: plugins
<ironfroggy> what if i dont want them
<Linux_Galore> many kde/gtk apps you will notice are adding the ability to do plugins, the latest and greatest scripting language is rails these days, used to be perl or python
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore - I'll give you the overview - my apt-get upgrade moved me to amarok 1.4.2, which wouldn't play because of xine issues - I installed a patched xine, and music would play but my collection would not index (it produced errors inconsistently reading the tags from files). I downgraded amarok and amarok-xine to 1.4.1 and reinstalled the official xine from the repos, and tagging still didn't work. I grabbed the pre-1.4.2 official
<gnoshi>  from the ubuntu repos (which was 2:1.3.9-ubuntu4), and installed that, and it will still not read flac file tags correctly.
<ironfroggy> first of all, rails is not a language
<ironfroggy> secondly, python is far superious to ruby
<gnoshi> so I'm about ready to give up for the time being.
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: should have built from source like me
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: zero issues
<gnoshi> lol.
<gnoshi> yeah, you're probably right.
<gnoshi> did you build from the source package?
<gnoshi> or from .tar.gz source file.
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: yeah no brainer, just read what its complaining about after you run ./configure  or if your really lazy install kompile and then all you need to do is download the tar.gz or tar.bz  file from the home page download section and run kompile and point it at the file you downloaded
<JonTec> Which one uses the least amount of memory? icewm, fluxbox, KDE, Gnome?
<ironfroggy> amarok didnt actually gain some ruby-specificness did it? the plugins are just dcop or something that can be written in anything, right?
<gnoshi> giving that a try now. All my music is in flac, and on SMB shares, so if it doesn't work it makes me sad =(
<Hawkwind> JonTec: IceWM or fluxbox by far
<gnoshi> amarok still uses qt3?
<Hawkwind> gnoshi: Yes
<gnoshi> cool.
<Hawkwind> Ad does all of KDE 3.5.x
<gnoshi> didn't have the libqt3-mt-dev installed
<JonTec> will all of my (k,x)ubuntu programs still work if I installed them over?
<Linux_Galore> info on kompile -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30223
<Hawkwind> JonTec: Of course
<gnoshi> ah. of course, that would make sense. with the 3 and all.
<gnoshi> (assuming there is a relationship between the KDE main version number and the qt lib version number)
<JonTec> okay, good, thanks. :D
<Linux_Galore> you can have multiple version of qt installed without a problem I have qt4 installed
<gnoshi> yeah, I have qt3 and qt4
<Hawkwind> gnoshi: Basically yes.  When KDE4 comes out, it'll use all QT4.
<gnoshi> cool.
<gnoshi> installing kompile now, cos I'm lazy.
<Linux_Galore> ironfroggy: yeah I cant see why amorok would need rails if you had no plugins
<gnoshi> well, I'm just gonna bite the bullet, not have a built collection, and use amarok as a standard non-tag-supporting player for the time being.
<gnoshi> gotta get to work on some essays.
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: amarok supports tags
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore - yeah, but it is not reading them from my flac files.
<ironfroggy> Linux_Galore: stop calling it rails!
<gnoshi> oh, to me amarok is king of the players - it is just giving me a little bit of grief at the moment but no doubt I'll apt-get update in a day or two and it will all be fine again.
<Linux_Galore> includes two major new features. One is Advanced Tag Features (ATF). Turn it on in Amarok's configuration and take advantage of some great features that make sure you can move your music without losing your music.
<Linux_Galore> ATF info -> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Advanced_Tag_Features_(ATF)
<Linux_Galore> ironfroggy: choo choo
<jiger> hi does anyone know if any particular service etc has to be running to enable hdparm.conf to be read on startup?
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore - but it won't read *any* tags from my flac files at the moment.
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: hmm did you check for a plugin
<gnoshi> it can play them, just not read the tags.
<jiger> I can't get dma enabled automatically for my dvdrom
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: use gstreamer engine is supports flac better
<Linux_Galore> it*
<gnoshi> cool - I'll give that a shot
<gnoshi> brb
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: you can select the engine in amarok
* ketsugi hugs ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> ketsugi: wtf
<ketsugi> <ironfroggy> Linux_Galore: stop calling it rails!
<ketsugi> <3
<ironfroggy> hah
<ironfroggy> it peeves me. ruby isn't so great. only reason it has all this hype is because of rails and people think rails is ruby.
<Linux_Galore> ironfroggy: duh just a pain saying  ruby on rails when rails is easier
<ironfroggy> but we arent saying anything about ruby on rails! that has nothing to do with amarok or its plugins
<ironfroggy> they do not use ruby on rails, which is a web framework.
<Linux_Galore> ironfroggy: I called it rails because I was looking at a web plugin rails thing for amarok when I wrote that
<ironfroggy> ugh
<ironfroggy> ruby sucks
<ironfroggy> what kind of a crack pot language would give declarative meaning to casing?
<Linux_Galore> ironfroggy: its japanese
<Linux_Galore> ironfroggy: what stupid language only has 26 letters
<ironfroggy> python supports more than that
<Linux_Galore> yeah but python has its own issues
<ironfroggy> greatness is an issue!
<Linux_Galore> no as in "falls short of the mark" issues
<ironfroggy> bah! compared to ruby? what mark doesnt it hit?
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore - it doesn't look like there is an amarok-engine-gstreamer for 1.4.2
<flaccid> is kubuntu install an image-based install?
<ironfroggy> someone's been reading vista articles
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> just thought i'd check
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: dont need that package anymore its built in
<flaccid> trying to think of advantages and disadvantages of such a model
<gnoshi> ok - so it should be selectable from the 'engines' screen?
<flaccid> any disadvantages with the current image-based install for dapper?
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: yep is for me
<gnoshi> Linux_Galore: it's not for me, but then again I'm still in the process of the source build so maybe it is just because of the package
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: I made sure all the gstreamer stuff was installed first ie plugins and src packages then compiled it
<Linux_Galore> gnoshi: I just put edgy eft node 2 on my old laptop, dont cry its all there lol
<gnoshi> well, gstreamer0.10-alsa is installed.
<JonTec> Okay, I went over to mu kubuntu comp and looked up the icewm packages. If I installed the icewm-lite files, can I later use the full blown version of icewm? Or vice-versa?
<JonTec> Also, how do I choose what window manager that I wanto use when booting?
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: in the login screen you can select the desktop
<JonTec> oh yeah, :D I forgot about that.
<JonTec> does that apply for the lite versions as well?
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: or if your really clever you can run the desktop next to the kde one
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: press ctrl alt f1 login  then type  xinit  /usr/bin/starticewm  -- :1
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: you can swap desktop with ctrl alt F5 or ctrl alt F6
<Linux_Galore> most people dont know you can run multiple desktops on Linux
<JonTec> I didn't :D I'm still wondering where I choose lite or the regular version... I don't want to install them and then havea problem... T_T
<Linux_Galore> JonTec: the installer will add it to the login conf file
<JonTec> okay. I'm going to boot up windows and run vmware... and see what I get...
<nenwlinuxben> Hey, I'm looking for a little help with WINE.  First time using it, and I'm kind of new to Kubuntu
<usuario> hello
<k_user> hey
<k_user> i was here before,
<k_user> i guess
<nenwlinuxben> Hey I'm looking for a little help with WINE, can anyone help?
<k_user> drink it till get drunk
<flaccid> can you get a free copy of counter strike source somewhere to run under WINE, or not exist?
<k_user> then talk to me
<nenwlinuxben> heh
<k_user> counteer is not free
<nenwlinuxben> k_user, do you know much about it?
<k_user> wine is a fuckinn windows
<k_user> or something
<nenwlinuxben> well I'm trying to run a program for a friend
<k_user> i never tryied
<nenwlinuxben> aye thanks anyway
<k_user> i just get drunk then i connect here
<nenwlinuxben> haha
<k_user> sometimes i help ppl
<k_user> i dont know how
<k_user> i heappens
<k_user> what can i tell u about wine?
<k_user> wine is a "translator" of windows to linux
<Eeyore_Jr> hi.  are you allowed  to use the word Kubuntu for a link to the kubuntu site under the trademark rules of ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<k_user> its kindda good
<k_user> but not perfect
<Healot> compatibility layer is the term used
<nenwlinuxben> well, I'm just really new to linux and I'm trying to figure out how to use it
<word> Eeyore_Jr: i'd assume so...free advertisement doubt they'll complain
<k_user> i kindda new to linux too.. but not exactly
<nenwlinuxben> I've been using Kubuntu for about a week and I love it, but I just need to get some things running
<k_user> i'm kindda that too
<k_user> ell
<k_user> well
<Eeyore_Jr> well, ubuntu on a pron site might draw them complaints
<nenwlinuxben> heh
<Eeyore_Jr> outside of that, i can't think of a reason either
<k_user> you can xpect to run every windows program on linux
<nenwlinuxben> well it would advocate safe porn surfinig
<Eeyore_Jr> *drum roll*
<nenwlinuxben> without worrying about any real damage or shitty dialers
<k_user> what do u want to run on linux
<k_user> ?
<nenwlinuxben> Limewire
<Eeyore_Jr> use azerues
<nenwlinuxben> yah?
<nenwlinuxben> I've been using Amule
<nenwlinuxben> but I didn't like Emule and I don't really like A either
<k_user> amule..  me too.
<k_user> but a frriernd of mine told me today of something better
<nenwlinuxben> azerues?
<k_user> dunno
<nenwlinuxben> and I can just grab that through adapt? or do I need to compile it?
<k_user> there  a p2p cient that connect to a lot of networks
<k_user> sometimes there r things u don find on adept
<word> azureus
<k_user> then u just find a .deb package
<word> runs with java if you can't find it on a package..it's no compiling nescesary
<nenwlinuxben> I see
<reddwolf78> can someone help me out i'm tryig to do a compile and i can get past the make part it keeps tell the is no command for it
<k_user> java too
<word> i put mine at ~/.azureus ...not sure if that's too good of a palce to put it though
<k_user> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<k_user> umm
<reddwolf78> i have the web page already for compileing
<reddwolf78> and i'm following word for word but still run into that problem
<nenwlinuxben> super noob question
<word> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nenwlinuxben> can i...
<word> reddwolf78: use that command
<reddwolf78> ok i will give a shot
<reddwolf78> its uploading
<nenwlinuxben> can I use the ubuntu dapper drake package for azerues, or is there a dufference between the kubuntu dapper and the ubuntu?
<nenwlinuxben> for these kinds of things atleast...
<reddwolf78> finished
<word> reddwolf78: then retry the make thing
<reddwolf78> ok
<k_user> :S
<reddwolf78> this what it says when ii type in make (make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.)
<word> nenwlinuxben: you can run gnome things on kde and kde things on gnome just have to install some extra packages a lot of times
<Diuneimama> !audioplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audioplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Diuneimama> !audio player
<word> reddwolf78: what are you compiling?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reddwolf78> !mediaplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ironfroggy> if i wanted to use dual screens, with a desktop on each screen, would that work if the second screen was not always available?
<reddwolf78> xmms player
<Diuneimama> !xmms player
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<ironfroggy> for example, if i wanted to sit my laptop at my desk and plug in a monitor.
<reddwolf78> i have those already installed
<word> reddwolf78: why do you need to compile? looks like theres a package for it
<k_user> everybods hurts sometimes
<Diuneimama> excuse me people.. how do i install mp3 player and video player?
<reddwolf78> let me double cheack to make i have them installed then
<k_user> u have to installl the libxine-extracodecs
<word> Diuneimama: for mp3s you'll want to use a program called Amarok you can find it in the repositories (using Adept) and for videos..well not a -good- one but -good enough- is mplayer which can also be found with adept
<word> Diuneimama: yah you'll have to follow the restricted formats tutorial as well
<word> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<word> the first link up there ^
<ironfroggy> kaffeine is a good one for the video playing
<k_user>  u have to installl the libxine-extracodecs
<k_user>  u have to installl the libxine-extracodecs
<Diuneimama> ok word
<k_user>  u have to installl the libxine-extracodecs
<reddwolf78> i just cheack the adept manager and found out i don't have all the packages for xmms installed
<k_user> and i have said
<Diuneimama> where to instal libxine~~?
<k_user> adept
<word> you need more than that k_user :P
<k_user> ah
<word> and the restrictedformats wiki explains it all step by step
<k_user> update the kubuntu
<k_user> put the xine
<k_user> and then put the extra-codecs
<flaccid> is there any software available to test if a cpu is damaged?
<ironfroggy> hasnt anyone made an install CD yet that includes restricted formats and all that?
<k_user> i did that
<insanekane> flaccid: haha
<k_user> 19X mb of updatte
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> pretty funny i'm serious
<insanekane> ironfroggy: the reason they arent on the CD is because they are restricted formats
<flaccid> the acpi bug which caused the cpu fan to stop may have fried it
<insanekane> hrmm ..
<ironfroggy> insanekane: they arent restricted everywhere.
<insanekane> ironfroggy: but it is unethical to distribute them
<word> flaccid: ummmmmmmm.......i suppose the best way would to do some video editting :-/ that would really put your processor through it's paces
<k_user> u have to put http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ on multiverse and universe
<flaccid> word: this is on a server,and at the moment it goes slow after uptime of a few hours or so and there appears to be no system issues
<insanekane> ironfroggy: most of the extracodecs pack are hacked windows .dlls and plugins ... they are distributed by violating their copyright terms
<flaccid> for example ssh login now taking ages
<reddwolf78> <word> i'm getting all the xmms packs intalling
<ironfroggy> insanekane: dont give me that crap
<flaccid> commands taking ages to go
<insanekane> ironfroggy: its not crap ... it is legalese
<k_user> man
<k_user> gettin drunk is cool
<ironfroggy> then why is (k/X)ubuntu so much more limited out of the box in that respect than other distros?
<k_user> u drink
<insanekane> k_user: :)
<word> flaccid: any idea on what brand of processer?
<k_user> and then u're drunk
<insanekane> ironfroggy: hunh ?
<ironfroggy> getting drunk on irc isnt a sign of coolness. drinks + human beings = cool
<word> flaccid: i'm not sure..but i think intels tend to die more nicely since they have an auto-underclock feature
<ironfroggy> drinks - human beings = lame
<insanekane> ironfroggy: some distros include the extracodecs by violating the copyright terms ... other distros pay for distributing those codecs
<flaccid> true word, it is a p4
<k_user> whatever
<k_user> night is over
<k_user> here i am
<ironfroggy> insanekane: everyone knows ubuntu doesnt include them for the simple reason of trying to be pure. like nazis.
<word> flaccid: any way for you to check the cpu temp?
<insanekane> ironfroggy: i wouldnt compare them to nazis really ... it isnt "trying to be pure" ... it is "trying to be legal"
<ironfroggy> eh im not ranting any more.
<k_user> i'm lost
<reddwolf78> <word> how do i get xxmms working know that i have the packages installed
<flaccid> word: is there a program to probe cpu temp?
<ironfroggy> insanekane: ill keep disagreeing.
<flaccid> i've had to disable acpi because of the kernel bug
<reddwolf78> *xmms
<insanekane> ironfroggy: you can disagree all you want ... doesnt change the facts
<ironfroggy> i know there are legal reasons against it, but that isnt why the restricted formats arent included.
<word> reddwolf78: should be in your menu under multimedia..if not do kbuilsycoca and look again
<k_user> um
<word> flaccid: i have my cpu fan on a manual knob lol...so i wouldn't be effected either way..umm...theres lm-sensors..but that requires some doing to set up and success varies
<insanekane> ironfroggy: you are free to believe in whatever you want :) its a free world :)
<flaccid> word: yeah i also hardwired the cpu fan so it can't be turned off by acpi
<Martijn81> word: yeah lm_sensors so not work on an asus a8n motherbord
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> this is a gigabyte in an ibm
<flaccid> pretty crap
<flaccid> problem with bios -> kernel
<word> it works on my asrock kt880
<Martijn81> asrock is sort of asus afaik
<word> yup
<flaccid> i'm on an asus w1000Na notebook
<flaccid> i wish it had linux support
<Martijn81> but i never got them to work here, next time a better motherbord i guess...
<word> :(
<word> mines got all the features without the price heh..
<flaccid> epox perhaps
<Martijn81> flaccid: i was hoping a DFI lanparty , since it nice nice asynchroon ram support for overclocking :)
<reddwolf78> <word> how do i fun kbuilsycoca ( i could not find anywere)
<reddwolf78> see i'm only been running linux for a few weeks now
<flaccid> hectic
<word> kbuildsycoca you run in command line
<word> it updates some things...meh all i know is it updates your menu..it does some other stuff too i think..
<Martijn81> reddwolf78: hang in there, you're gona love it
<reddwolf78> ok
<Martijn81> at least i hope so ;)
<Diuneimama> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<reddwolf78> i see xmms and a new media player called mplayer movie player
<word> reddwolf78: good deal you'll need mplayer even if you didn't want it for some other things like browser embedded video
<reddwolf78> ok
<word> but uh get in the habit of clicking on 'preview changes' before apply
<flaccid> what is kacpid ?
<flaccid> root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   18:38   0:00 [kacpid] 
<word> run by root..so may be important?
<flaccid> whats with the 0s
<reddwolf78> how do i get xmms to see that i have music
<word> i got it runnin too
<flaccid> like i uninstalled acpid as well
<word> reddwolf78: it really has no menu you shoulda gotten Amarok it's a MUCH easier to use interface
<flaccid> there is no kde on the box its server install
<word> !kacpid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kacpid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> psh
<word> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> pwnt!
<flaccid> !!linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<reddwolf78> true but xmms is saposed to work shoutcast a program used for djing
<flaccid> icecast is better
<flaccid> and free
<reddwolf78> true
<reddwolf78> so is shoutcast
<flaccid> not gnu/gpl
<word> shoutcast ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm think it works in amarok but if you want to use xmms then right clicking the player shows the options you'll have to 'add folder' or whatever the option is
<reddwolf78> but how do iget ither one to work with linux
<flaccid> can't do ogg vorb i don't think
<reddwolf78> i have tons of mp3s
<reddwolf78> just need to get them from my xp system to this one
<cga> hi all =) or mooo for that matter && i have some music going on as soon as i open my KDE but i didn't chose to play it... anybody know if i have ghosts in my PC or if is a new surprise of kubuntu? (i'm serious)
<flaccid> reddwolf78: mount the windows partition ?
<word> reddwolf78: amarok will be best for listening...xmms i guess if you have a tut on how will be your best bet on shoutcast
<reddwolf78> ok
<flaccid> reddwolf78: are you talking about listening to a stream or pushing to a shoutcast server?
<reddwolf78>  becouse on sat nights i dj
<reddwolf78>  pushing to a shoutcast server
<flaccid> ok i host an online radio station
<flaccid> with shoutcast and ice
<reddwolf78> cool
<flaccid> i'll install xmms and see if i can get the plugin to work
<cga> ok nevermind... i found the answer...
<flaccid> people usually use winamp
<reddwolf78> i play metal music
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> i'm a trance guy
<reddwolf78> i use that on xp but i would like to get ride of xp becouse i like linux better
<flaccid> sweet
<InuDuelist> reddwolf, don't.
<reddwolf78> the one person i dj for let me pick and i choce metal
<mkquist> anyone help w/unmet dependencies?
<reddwolf78> why Inuduelist
<word> reddwolf78: what kinda metal?
<reddwolf78> anything from robzombie to perl jam
<reddwolf78> or old to new
<reddwolf78> depends on the request
<Martijn81> mkquist: ?
<reddwolf78> i get
<InuDuelist> reddwolf78: Because eventually, you'll feck something up.
<InuDuelist> When that happens, you'll want Windows.
<InuDuelist> But you won't get windows.
<flaccid> reddwolf78: did you do a sudo apt-get install xmms-liveice
<reddwolf78> i will still have the restore disk for xp
<InuDuelist> Good for you.
<reddwolf78> not yet i didn't no i had to do that
<word> and when you want windows but don't get windows you'll wipe your system and only have windows heh...you'll want to keep it for awhile
<flaccid> reddwolf78: that gives you the plugin
<mkquist> keep getting the same message on unmet dependencies re: fonttastic-glibc-2.1: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.5-1) but it is not installable
<reddwolf78> already have it it says
<word> you can safely transfer personal files and mp3s and such to save space there's always ways to get files from linus - > windows
<mkquist> and : wine-graphics9-glibc-2.1: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.5-1)
<mkquist> any thoughts
<flaccid> reddwolf78: apparently its shoutcast compatible but i'm yet to confirm it
<mkquist> ?
<word> even i still have windows >< haven't been on it in 2 months..but that's besides the point
<reddwolf78> is there a way to do that when doing a duel boot
<flaccid> reddwolf78: enable the plugin in xmms and use it - goto configure
<reddwolf78> how do i enable that
<reddwolf78> the plugins
<word> reddwolf78: you can mount your windows partition..you want to transfer files right?
<flaccid> reddwolf78: ctrl + p
<cga> hi again all && i can't manage to listen to a CD with KsCD. the sound card is working for all the other things and the "CD" level in the mixer is up. any suggestion? thanks
<flaccid> i can't hop on a shoutcast server, so can you test for me ?
<reddwolf78> for space reasons i would leave the music on xp but run them on linux if possable
<flaccid> reddwolf78: in konqueror, open this apt:/search?shoutcast
<word> cga: cd mounted
<word> ?
<flaccid> some handy packages
<Martijn81> mkquist: that's because that package is not in the repository, are you installing a debian package from debian distro maybe?
<cga> word, you don't mount audio cd.. that's why you have applications such as KsCD ;) anyway thanks for trying
<flaccid> icecream is cool
<reddwolf78> i was doing that early today and got everything i could get for shoutcasst and icecast
<mkquist> maybe, was trying to install wine last nite and thats when it started
<mkquist> do you know how i can eliminate them?
<word> cga: psh whats the error message? is your user in the cd group?
<flaccid> reddwolf78: ok well test it now in xmms
<Martijn81> cga: you probably need libcdio-cdda0
<mkquist> Martijn81 - tried to remove purge, and that didnt work
<flaccid> there is also this for JACK http://www.oddsock.org/tools/oddcastv3_jack/
<mkquist> Martijn81 - keep getting the message everytime i try to apt-get now...
<cga> Martijn81, thanks i give it a try
<mkquist> Martijn81 - anyway to eliminate the files that are causing that?
<Martijn81> mkquist: some way or another a package is linking to a package that is not anywhere in the repo, that implies either a "corrupt" package, or a package not meant for ubutu
<Martijn81> *ubuntu
<reddwolf78> ok guys and girls i'm off to bed its almost 3 am here and i need sleep can we pick this up later today or another day
<word> mkquist: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Martijn81> mkquist: i think you might wanna try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mkquist> Martijn81 whats that do?
<mkquist> Martijn81, well its removing the prob files... nice
<Martijn81> mkquist: that tries to configure the packages installed, might give some clue too
<Martijn81> ah, that's nice :)
<mkquist> Martijn81 that last command does nothing, but the first appears to have removed the problem packages..
<word> umm
<word> were the problem packages important?
<cga> word, yes my user is in the cd-rom group and i don't get any errors && Martijn81 i have libcdio3 but not libcdio-cdda0 , i'm still on breezy BTW =)
<mkquist> Martijn81 thankyou for that
<word> cga: no errors even if you run from command line?
<cga> word, gotta try that
<Martijn81> mkquist: so your problem is solved now?
<cga> word, no errors
<mkquist> Martijn81 - yes, thankyou
<word> cga: does it not see the cd at all? not play the songs?
<Martijn81> :)
<mkquist> Martijn81 - love the quick fixes
<cga> word, it works all fine but i can't hear a thing
<word> cga: can you hear other system sounds?
<cga> word, as stated in the first message of help : everything audio works fine but the CD and mixer and volumes are all up.
<word> i must've caught the 2nd message then
<word> look for a kscd website and look under troubleshooting i can almost garuntee "There's no sound!" is on a FAQ
<Martijn81> cga: look in the description os that package libcdio3, if it says something like " This library is made to read and control digital audio CDs. It does not play such CDs, it only reads them digitally. As it uses libcdio as a backend, it supports the same kind of CDROM drives (and images) as libcdio. " it's the package
<Martijn81> *of
<cga> Martijn81, phone sorry
<Martijn81> no harm, coffee time for me
<flaccid> i'm trying issue sudo shutdown -P -t 1
<flaccid> i guess thats wrong
<word> flaccid: to restart? i use sudo shutdown -r now
<cga> re
<flaccid> to shutdown and turn off
<cga> Martijn81, it says something different want me to paste it? maybe in private?
<cga> word, i'll do that thanks
<Martijn81> cga: yes that's cool
<chx> sensors-detect does not find any i2c devices. this is lspci output: http://pastecode.com/4071
<word> chx: is your motherboard supported?
<chx> word: well, after a modprobe i2c-dev by hand sensors-detect run and found a winbond chip
<chx> word: temp1:       -48C  (high =   +66C, hyst =    +4C)   sensor = thermistor
<chx> word: this however tells me that something is not correct :P
<word> yah.. ;p your motherboard might not be supported
<chx> word: might be. it's an Aopen vK8T800a-LF
<word> chx: check on the lm-sensors website
<chx> :( i had an apt-get upgrade , now I can't apply my style any more to kopete and the chat window became white  background which is horrible :(
<Jucato> terribly quiet... which is good :-D
<nixternal> shhh
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> I'm going to test your IRC multi-tasking skills :-D
<Jucato> nixternal: since you're on the topic of OO.o-KOffice...
<Martijn81> that's because everybody is day-dreaming about edgy ;)
<nixternal> oh lord...don't get me started...im about to toss every sun microsystems thing in my house out
<nixternal> im not day-dreaming about edgy..im currently cussing it out
<Jucato> I made a document in OO.o with lots of numbering ang bullets, did it for almost an hour (long document). I opened them in KWord, and no numbers,no bullets. Is this normal?
<Jucato> ehehe
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> cuz OOo is garbage
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> glad I'm not the only one who thinks (something) like that... ehehehe
<flaccid> what document format?
<Jucato> ODF
<nixternal> dude..i wrote a freakin' article for the college...i used OOo, barely any formatting...and they emailed me like...are you nuts, im not reading through this
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> they sent pdf'd it so i can see...my lord it was gabled
<flaccid> yeah i agree
<nixternal> garbled
<nixternal> i redid it here via copy and paste into KOffice, and wallah
<flaccid> so does kword implement odf better?
<nixternal> and I saved it in teh OASIS format as well
<Jucato> rawr! I had a bad taste of ODF "interoperability" because of that...
<nixternal> they are all supposed to implement it the same way..but obviously OOo implements it differently then MS Office and KOffic
<Jucato> (and Abiword can't even open it my ODF document...)
<nixternal> but i will say this now..i hear one person complain about a doco or a spreadsheet i send...here I come MS OFfice
<flaccid> is kword part of koffice?
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> yep
<flaccid> me install
<Jucato> whoa!! nixternal send me one and I'll complain :-D
<mkquist> anyone using photoshop 7 in wine
<Jucato> what I dislike (bordering on hate) about OO.o is that it has a poor way of handling multiple documents...
<Jucato> I just love KOffice's Workspace...
* nixternal debdiff jucatos_nose_now jucatos_nose_later > ouch.diff
<Jucato> ouch....
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> did you just hear that?
<nixternal> oh..it was my bed calling me
<chx> OK I give in
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> lol
<chx> where can i get commercial support?
<Jucato> g'night!
<flaccid> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<nixternal> www.ubuntu.com/support
<chx> nixternal: that URL is useless.
<flaccid> !gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chx> nixternal: I am in Hungary
<flaccid> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Martijn81> flaccid: easy on the fishing
<nixternal> ubuntu commercial support == worldwide
<flaccid> huh
<chx> hmmm let's see
<Jucato> How about the Ubuntu Marketplace?
<Jucato> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/marketplace/europe
<Jack12> hi
<Martijn81> flaccid: you can /msg ubotu !question without getting the channel flooded
<Jack12> even though my password is in the kwallet
<Jack12> it keeps asking me
<chx> Jucato: and where have you seen Hungary in that list
<flaccid> oh thanks, i didn't know that
<Jack12> for that
<Martijn81> :)
<flaccid> private bot heh
<Jack12> can anyone explain=
<Jucato> chx: Karl Deutsch, Austria. We offer linux training, consulting and installation support in Austria (Graz-Wien-Klagenfurt). Training and consulting is also available for Hungary (Languages: Deutsch/English).
<chx> wow, that's news.
<Jucato> http://www.linux-werkstatt.at/
<Jucato> chx: Ctrl+F is your friend
<chx> Jucato: i think i tried all of these :(
<Jucato> ehehe! it just took me... um.. a few seconds after you asked? :-D
<chx> Jucato: i mean, i mailed a ton of those companies
<chx> Jucato: most of them is... so to say... sub-par :(
<Jucato> even that Karl Deutsch?
<chx> that one does not answer my emails
<Jucato> oh... well you can also try what nixternl said. I think Canonical provides global support?
<chx> seems a bit brutal to pay $250 to fix colors
<chx> no matter what i do
<Jucato> oh
<chx> kopete chat window colors does not change :(
<Jucato> which ones?
<Jucato> which colors?
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/next.png
<chx> and the peach theme does not change the menu bar colors :(
<Jucato> Jack12: it always asks for your password, or asks your permission when an application/web page is trying to access the wallet?
<Jucato> nixternal: lol!
<nixternal> next
<chx> Jucato: where the other party times his messages
<chx> i have all formatting overrides ticked
<chx> not as it matters anyways
<Jucato> chx: have you tried asking in the forums? the are also mailing lists, local support groups, etc?
<chx> yes and no answers
<chx> i might try again this is a new kopete version
<Jucato> nixternal: one thing missing from KWord, though, is saving/exporting in MS .doc format, iirc
<chx> it's also interesting that peach does not change the menu bar background color
<chx> while media peach does
<nixternal> save to the OASIS format
<chx> sucks
<mkquist> no wine users huh?
<nixternal> MS reads OASIS like a champ
<Jucato> chx: do you have a screenshot?
<nixternal> and the formating as well
<Jucato> aaah
<chx> oh
<chx> peach solved
<chx> !!
<chx> i was tackling this for months
<chx> it's button background
<Jucato> chx ehehe
<chx> very logical, i tell ya
<chx> there are no buttons
<chx> and yet this button background
<chx> *sigh*
<Jucato> nixternal: I though they said the MS Plugin for ODF wasn't good
<Jucato> chx: I have no idea about that peach thingy... I haven't seen/used it. sorry...
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, just because I don't want to disturb the guys at *-devel, this morning, I had 4 guidance-power-manager in my system tray when I logged in (Edgy)
<Jucato> and with that, I bid you good night! (thought you were going...)
<Diuneimama> hi everyone. i nid help in installing realplayer
<Ashex> what trouble are you having?
<Ashex> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> or this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<chx> ksnapshot crashes my kwin
<Diuneimama> - Ensure that the .bin file you downloaded is executable. You can make the .bin file executable by running the "chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" command from a terminal window.
<Jucato> hold on, isn't Real Player also available in the commrecial channel/repository?
<Diuneimama> wat does this means? i read it from the guide of installing
<Jucato> chx: yikes! that's not supposed to happen...
<chx> so i can't provide you  with a screenshot
<Ashex> Diuneimama, exactly what it says
<Jucato> run the command "chmod a+x RealPlayer10Gold.bin" in Konsole
<Diuneimama> which site should i go?
<chx> whenever i create a 'region' shot after i release the sizing rectnagle -- kwin crash
<Diuneimama> Jucato u mean type in chmod a+x RealPlayer10Gold.bin ?
<Ashex> yup
<Jucato> yes. be sure to be in the directory where you downloaded it
<Diuneimama> it dun works
<Ashex> what's the error?
<Diuneimama> no such file or directory
<Jucato> Diuneimama: or "chmod a+x <whatever_the_name_of_the_installer_you_downloaded_is.bin>"
<Ashex> hooboy, here we go
<Jucato> ???
<Diuneimama> but i type ls
<Diuneimama> its show realplayer10gold.bin inside of it
<Jucato> chx: does it crash when you just choose "Window under cursor"?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: then type "chmod a+x realplayer10gold.bin"
<Jucato> Linux is case sensitive
<Diuneimama> it change to a " >"
<Diuneimama> wat does it means
<Jucato> no. don't type the "<" or ">"....
<Jucato> "chmod a+x realplayer10gold.bin"
<Jucato> don't type the quotes
<Diuneimama> ok
<Diuneimama> chmod : cannot access 'realplayer10gold.bin' : no such file or directory
<Jucato> brb
<Ashex> Diuneimama, apparently the file you have is named differently
<Ashex> type it in EXACTLY as it appears
<Ashex> so, chmod a+x yourfile.bin
<aliasfred> check it is in the current directory too :)
<Diuneimama> i type ls its say real... is in there
<Diuneimama> or  where should i put the files before typing in the chmod stuff
<romeo> i m having probleems downloading with easyubuntu anybody know if the server iis down?
<romeo> apt-get  -o=dir::etc=./conf -o=dir::etc::sourcelist=sources.list update
<romeo> apt-get  -o=dir::etc=./conf -o=dir::etc::sourcelist=sources.list --yes --allow-unauthenticated  install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libxine-extracodecs libxine-main1 faad sox lame ffmpeg mjpegtools vorbis-tools libxvidcore4 gstreamer0.10-pitfdll w32codecs libdvdcss2 timidity timidity-interfaces-extra freepats flashplugin-nonfr
<romeo> e-mozilla skype rar unace p7zip msttcorefonts gsfonts-x11 xfonts-intl-european nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<romeo> update-flashplugin
<romeo> does anybody know if the esayubuntu server is down?
<Ashex> !pastebin > romeo
<thomas> anyone knows how to stop a failed shutdown on a remote machine? it had a powercut before the shutdown counter had come to zero, now i can't easily login, i get the message that the machine will be shut down...yesterday ^^
<word|sleep> thomaz ctrl+esc i think it's a process called shutdown o.O
<thomas> this works throug ssh?
<word|sleep> thomas: ^
<word|sleep> through ssh no...
<romeo> can someone link me to the easyubunto irc?
<romeo> please
<thomas> hmm then i need to call my mother :P
<word|sleep> read the remote machine part but when it came to thinking it didn't compute ><
<thomas> thx, word|sleep
<word|sleep> np g'nite
<romeo> can someone link me to the easyubunto irc?
<romeo> please
<Psychobudgie> has anyone had issues with mplayerplug-in locking firefox while playing qt media on some sites?
<Psychobudgie> video continues to play but firefox won't respond until the movie finishes playing and the plugin stops responding also
<Ashex> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Psychobudgie> if the answer was there I wouldn't be asking here
<_rince_> mrgn
<redondo81> Hi boys,Ihave a problem...at the startup linux gives me an error :"File system check failed.Please repair manually.I don't know what to do,I try to lunch fsck,but the error remain
<abattoir> redondo81: what is the filesystem type?
<redondo81> I have 3 partition, one ext3 with linux, one ntfs witnh windows xp and one fat32 for the dates
<abattoir> redondo81: and the error message is for..?
<redondo81> I dont know, it doesn't tell me
<abattoir> redondo81: are you able to boot into your ext3-root system?
<redondo81> I think for the ntfs...bt I'm not sure
<magical_trevsky> hi, my kubuntu system just failed a file system check and won't boot, i'm on the live cd now.. is it possible to mount it from here to rescue any files?
<redondo81> yes yes, if I press ctrl -d it jumps the fsck check and run linux normally
<ninHer> hi all
<magical_trevsky> or is there anyway to skip the filesystem check on boot?
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: yes, you can try mounting it
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: waht filesystem is this?
<abattoir> *what
<abattoir> **which ;)
<|lostbyte|> Any one know which company maked gefroce cards with sis chipset ?
<|lostbyte|> makes*
<magical_trevsky> abattoir: ext3.. i just found a tutorial to get it mounted in the live cd and it works, but do you know how i could save my system and boot it normally?
<vandenoever> where can i get cmake 2.4.2 for kubuntu?
<vandenoever> or even 2.4.3 :-)
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: does it fail always? now that it seems to have been mounted successfully, can you try restarting?
<abattoir> vandenoever: dapper?
<magical_trevsky> abattoir:  yeah, i just have one file i need to rescue first :p seeing as the volume seems to be ok, is there anyway to skip the check next time i boot?
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: well, i guess you can mod /etc/fstab, but not sure if it is recommended...
<vandenoever> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> vandenoever: there is a package for edgy... but i dont know if it depends on other packages found only in edgy
<abattoir> !info cmake edgy
<ubotu> cmake: A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-1 (edgy), package size 4980 kB, installed size 11840 kB
<vandenoever> abattoir: i dont think it has dependencies
<vandenoever> how can i tell dapper to use that?
<abattoir> vandenoever: ok, then try getting it from packages.ubuntu.com
<vandenoever> abattoir: just download the deb?
<darius> bonjour a tout le monde
<vandenoever> abattoir: well, it might depend on the gcc it was built with
<abattoir> vandenoever: yes... if it doesnt have any dependencies... or isnt compiled against something edgy specific, installing it should go fine...
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<darius> je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrai m'aider
<magical_trevsky> abattoir: what would i do to change the fstab?
<darius> il y a des franais ii svp ou quelqu'un qui parle franais
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: the last option in the line for your root fs(<dump>).... it should be 1, try changing it to 0
<abattoir> !fr > darius
<magical_trevsky> abattoir: it's a 0 at the moment
<abattoir> vandenoever: or you could try getting one from packages.debian.org...
<magical_trevsky> abattoir: /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<vandenoever> ok, i'll try that if it fails
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: are you looking at the fstab of the livecd or the one in your root fs?
<magical_trevsky> abattoir: of my root fs
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: the last option is 1 :)
<abattoir> change it to 0
<magical_trevsky> mkay, and that'll prevent the check?
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: theoretically, yes
<magical_trevsky> ok :D
<magical_trevsky> btw, to edit fstab, i use the sudo of the live cd, yeah.. or will that give permissions errors and stuff?
<vandenoever> abattoir: yep libc6 problem
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: dont think it'd give you permission errors if you used sudo
<abattoir> vandenoever: aah, ok... you dont want to compile it yourself?
<magical_trevsky> but i mean editing it as a user called ubuntu-live or whatever it is won't cause any problems when my username on the root fs is simon, right?
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: no, it should work fine...
<vandenoever> abattoir: debian testing also doesnt work
<magical_trevsky> abattoir: ok, guess it's time to reboot!  wish me luck :p
<vandenoever> given that the new kde has cmake as a dependency, this is strange
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: it'll work, dont worry ;)
<tobstarr> hi
<magical_trevsky> abattoir, it worked, thank you so much :D
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: cool :)
<tobstarr> somehow i can not use my keabord in kde any more?
<tobstarr> i can use it at the kdm login and in failsafe mode
<tobstarr> when i rename my .kde folder everything is fine
<afd_> hi guys! I've got ubuntu on my laptop and I'm trying kde, but I can't get the sound to work at all (although it works on gnome, including volume control keys). Any pointers?
<abattoir> tobstarr: did you change your keyboard layout or something?
<tobstarr> abattoir: no, i didn't
<abattoir> afd_: do you say this because amarok doesnt play mp3 files... by any chance?
<abattoir> afd_: also, you could check the mixer(kmix), to see if everything is un-muted
<afd_> btw, noatun and amarok seem to play stuff, so I think it's a matter of volume control. I've seen that kmilo is in charge of key controls on laptops, but I don't know where to start with it
<afd_> abattoir: I've checked kmix and amarok can play mp3s in gnome
<afd_> playing an alert sound from the control applet for system notifications doesn't work either
<abattoir> tobstarr: you can try changing back to default options in Kcontrol->Regional and acc. -> Keyboard.. to see if that helps
<tobstarr> i tried that
<tobstarr> i just changed something in the keyboard layout
<tobstarr> brb
<abattoir> afd_: could you try 'aplay k3b_error1.wav' in the cli...
<afd_> abattoir: actually, I can get no sound, even from xmms
<afd_> ok, I'll try
<afd_> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<afd_> aplay: main:544: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<afd_> suckish
<afd_> what can I do in this case?
<abattoir> afd_: did you log out of gnome and log into kde now?
<afd_> abattoir: was like this: gnome, install kde, login to kde, no sound, login to gnome, the sound was on mute, put the sound to max, logout, login to kde, no sound
<afd_> don't tell me I should reboot :)
<abattoir> afd_: well, you could try  :P
<abattoir> afd_: try 'sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp'
<abattoir> afd_: that should tell you which process is using the sound device
<abattoir> 'sudo fuser -vki /dev/dsp' should give you an option to kill it if you want to
<afd_> abattoir: realplayer, I've killed it, let me see if I can make some progress. mpg123 can now play, no longer complains about device, but I still get no sound
<thomas> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8499.0
<afd_> btw, is there a way to configure default aplications? like what to launch for web browsing?
<Martijn81> afd_: yeah, via konqueror settings
<Martijn81> sections file association
<Martijn81> -s
<Polioincornholio> Hey
<Martijn81> hi Polioincornholio
<Polioincornholio> is there a reason why my computer doesn't reccommend the command sudo gedit?
<Polioincornholio> Hey Martijn81
<Chousuke> use gksudo
<Polioincornholio> ok
<Martijn81> launching gui always with gksudo or kdesu
<Martijn81> depending of whether you use gnome or kde
<abattoir> Polioincornholio: or try kate instead of gedit, if you are running kubuntu :)
<Martijn81> if you need sudo off course..
<Polioincornholio> so i want to do sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Polioincornholio> instead i do...?
<Polioincornholio> i'm running kde
<Martijn81> gksudo gedit /etc/...
<Polioincornholio> aha
<Polioincornholio> thanks
<Martijn81> then kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Polioincornholio> if the first doesn't work?
<Polioincornholio> oh
<Polioincornholio> i see
<Martijn81> nope, kdesu for KDE and gksudo for gnome
<ocjeunesse> salut
<afd_> Martijn81: which mimetype I should change to associate http:// links to konqueror?
<ocjeunesse> je recherche le serveur kubuntu .fr ou ubuntu.fr merci
<tonatiuh> fer?
<fernanda> hola
<tonatiuh> http://forums.hamachi.cc/viewtopic.php?t=8908
<tonatiuh> fer entra en ese foro
<tonatiuh> ahi dice como hacer para conectarte con el hamachi
<tonatiuh> y con el sking ghamachi
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tonatiuh> ok ya vamos a kubuntu.es
<ocjeunesse> merci
<Martijn81> afd_: for a protocol, that's a different location, i though you wanted to do some setting on *.html files. For the protocol setting you have to go to system settings
<Martijn81> afd_: in KDE components
<abattoir> afd_: kcontrol->kde components->Default apps.->Web browser
<afd_> abattoir: Martijn81, found it, thanks
<Martijn81> yeah, these are tuff to explain when you run a Dutch version of KDE
<afd_> where can I configure default behaviour for middle click in konqueror?
<afd_> (hope I'm not abusing the channel)
<jiger> hello can anyone tell me how to execute hdparam on boot?
<jiger> hdparm
<thomas> is it possible to restart X server from the command line?
<vandenoever> thomas: /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<vandenoever> thomas: why not use ctrl-alt-backspace?
<thomas> thx vandenoever
<thomas> because, it is from ssh login, my graphic desktop is frozen :S
<vandenoever> ah
<Polioincornholio> does anyone know what the kubuntu dapper alternative to /etc/iftab/ is
<thomas> vandenoever: i dont have xdm...should it be kdm instead?
<flaccid> ne1 know what this is when i do ./configure? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<GeneralZod> flaccid:Try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<flaccid> thanks mate
<marcus> hi
<abattoir> thomas: yes, please substitute it w/ kdm
<vandenoever> thomas: yes
<marcus> need help about openGL and screensavers
<thomas> does not work:
<thomas> not responding to TERM signal (pid 4593).
<abattoir> thomas: try prefixing 'sudo'
<thomas> abbatoir: yes i did that :)
<flaccid> thats going to help my dev lots
<thomas> as in
<thomas> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<flaccid> i think thats the last thing for my conversion of fedora to kubuntu on my notebook
<thomas> so next alternative must be sudo reboot then?
<GeneralZod> thomas:Which process corresponds to 4593?
<thomas> GeneralZod: that _was_ the Xorg i think
<thomas> it is dead now, cause i rebooted it
<GeneralZod> thomas:Ah, OK
<Polioincornholio> Hey all, I'm following instructions here, attempting to set up a wireless dongle. Anyhow, I need to open up a file called iftab, which in the instructions, is supposed to be in /etc/ which it's not. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks
<emonkey> Polioincornholio, /etc/iftab
<emonkey> locate iftab
<Polioincornholio> thanks emonkey
<flaccid> gui or cli to turn services on or off for startup?
<flaccid> chkconfig or something?
<Database> Ugh.
<flaccid> !servicemanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servicemanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Database> Did the latest upgrades brak something in KDM?
<Database> *break
<flaccid> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> oh ill just use kcontrol
<fdoving> Database: in dapper?
<Database> Yes.
<Database> Yes, it's a fresh install of Dapper.
<Database> Adept said there was 100+ upgrades, so I just shrugged and installed the lot.
<Database> Now when I try and boot, it doesn't actually start KDE, just drops me into a (command-line) login screen
<mkquist> database- when did u d/l the updates?
<mkquist> database - cause it sounds like u got the update the broke x
<aka_foley> how to mount for all the next time my ext3 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22311 it doesn't work
<mkquist> database - on the site, theres instructions on the fix
<aka_foley> please help me
<Database> Could you give me a link, please, mkquist?
<Database> Wassup AKA?
<mkquist> database - gimme a sec
<Database> Sure :D
* Jucato counts... more than a second passed by...
<ketsugi> Hm, Konversation 1.0 isn't in the repos yet
<Jucato> :-D
* ketsugi goes to compile it himself
<insanekane> Database: look in /etc/inittab
<aka_foley> how to mount the ext3 for ever
<aka_foley> ?
<Database> ..?
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: hey
<Database> Insanekane, you lost me.
<Jucato> ketsugi: I think they're going to make it available in backports soon
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: which is the problem?
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: /media/hdb3 ?
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: /media/hdb1  rather
<insanekane> Database: cat /etc/inittab
<aka_foley> hdb1
<Database> What will that do?
<mkquist> database - http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<insanekane> Database: then look at the very first non-commented line
<Database> THanks.
<flaccid> anybody know why i a may get this with ./configure checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: if you're going to mount it forever then I think it should be in /mnt/hdb1
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: it doesn't matter
<insanekane> flaccid: you should get the dev packages
<Database> OK, I'm not having that problem...
<flaccid> insanekane: which dev packages are those?
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: so when you boot, it's not actually mounting it right?
<Jucato> xorg-dev I think
<Database> When I start my computer, I'm greeted with the second image, exactlly.
<flaccid> thanks
<aka_foley> i cant mount it anything
<insanekane> flaccid: xserver-xorg-dev
<insanekane> Database: do you know how to use Konsole ?
<insanekane> Database: if you do, then open a Konsole, then type cat /etc/inittab ...
<insanekane> Database: look for the first non-commented line ... something like id:2: ....
<TeePOG> afternoon
<fdoving> Database: when you boot you're greeted with the commandline, right?
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: what error do you get?
<Database> Correct.
<Database> Insanekane: I can't get that far.
<flaccid> ty
<aka_foley> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<Database> And yes, I can use Konsole.
<aka_foley> missing codepage or other error
<aka_foley> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<aka_foley> dmesg | tail or so
<aka_foley> Bitte vergewissern Sie sich, dass das Gert korrekt angeschlossen ist.
<insanekane> Database: oh you are in console ... right
<Database> YEs
<insanekane> Database: ok, then just login, and type cat /etc/inittab
<Database> .http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=passwordb.png - I get that.
<insanekane> Database: ok, then just login, and type cat /etc/inittab | less
<Database> OK
<insanekane> and look at the first few lines
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: what makes you think the hard disk is on /dev/hdb1   ?
<insanekane> you should have a default runlevel of 2
<Database> OK.
* Database did know the runlevels :P
<TeePOG> does anyone have an idea of the following: which groups should a user belong to if he wants to be able to login over the ltsp?
<insanekane> Database: you should have a default runlevel of 2 ... something like id:2:initdefault:
<aka_foley> i don't know i tjink media
<fdoving> insanekane: i doubt it's the runlevels.
<fdoving> Database: ok, can you paste the output line of 'apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core' into the channel please?
<insanekane> fdoving: why so ?
<mkquist> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fdoving> insanekane: does any app automagically change the default runlevel?
<Database> fdoving: I can't, Linux isn't up at the moment.
<fdoving> Database: ah.
<Database> Sorry.
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: what is the partition? a hard disk you added?
<insanekane> fdoving: well, this is a common issue ... so i belived it was the runlevels
<aka_foley> yo
<aka_foley> JohnFlux:yo
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: are you sure it's ext3?
<rascal999> I have deleted a directory, is there a way to undo this?
<fdoving> insanekane: common runlevel issue in dapper? i've never heard of it though.. the problem i've heard of with x in dapper is the security update breaking x.
<aka_foley> i think
<k31th> will a du -ks /home/blah tell you home much is in there? INCLUDING the places it sym links to ?
<JohnFlux> rascal999: not really.
<aka_foley> i used qtparted
<JohnFlux> rascal999: depends how badly you need it
<rascal999> Fairly badly
<fdoving> Database: do you have internet access while in the linux console?
<mkquist> aka-foley - why ntfs?
<JohnFlux> rascal999: ext2/3  ?
<Database> fdoving: I do, yes.
<rascal999> ext?
<flaccid> one more ./configure error. checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! ... packages available?
<JohnFlux> rascal999: that's probably a yes then
<JohnFlux> rascal999: google for un deleting files in ext2
<JohnFlux> rascal999: it's not easy
<JohnFlux> rascal999: or reliable
<fdoving> Database: then first, run 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10;sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<rascal999> ok, what I did was used the adduser and set it to a home directory of the files the computer removed when I deleted the user from the users and groups menu
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: go to media:/   in konqueror
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: do you see the hard disk there
<Database> Hm, OK.
<aka_foley> i can see the hdd
<oogie> can any one tell me what Crypto AP is?
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: when you hover over the one you want, what device does it say ?
* Database will copy the log onto another (sucky windoze) computer for later reference.
<JohnFlux> oogie: google can
<oogie> did that
<JohnFlux> oogie: :-)
<oogie> lol
<oogie> gagle more like it
<oogie> lol
<aka_foley> there is nothing only 3,2G
<oogie> how do i know if i have crypto installed?
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: what happens if you click on it?
<fdoving> Database: if this is the problem i think it is, you should now get your KDM back. now, after you've got your KDM back, login to KDE and open Adept Manager, go to Manage Repositories, make sure you've got the 'dapper-updates' repository enabled. from the commandline run: 'sudo apt-get update;apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core' it's safe to update if the versionnumber listed is ending with 10.4, if it ends with 10.3 it's a broken version from security.
<heinkel_111> does anyone know where the monitor/screen settings at boot is configured?
<oogie> config_crypto <- if i type that in the terminal, and its not a known command, then that means that i dont have crypto installed right?
<Database> I installed/updated from a fresh reformat only this morning.
<Database> But I'll try everything you give me ::P
<fdoving> Database: if you enabled security repostories but not dapper-updates you might experience this problem.
<aka_foley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22314
<Database> I haven't been able to enable any repositories yet.
<Database> I literially only just installed Dapper.
<Database> But anyway, I'm gonna try it all.
<fdoving> Database: ok, sounds strange, but please atleast login to linux and check 'apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core' version ending with 10.3 is broken.
<Database> I'll try all the advice :P
<fdoving> Database: versions ending with 10 and 10.4 is good.
<Database> OK.
* Database waves to Hobbsee, he knows she's watching. ;)
* Jucato thinks Hobbsee said she's afk... :-(
<Database> She's talking to me in another room.
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: in fstab, change the ext3  to auto
<Jucato> heh
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: and try again
<Hobbsee> hey Database
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i *am*
<Database> See, she's alive! :P
* Hobbsee only heard Database asking for help in another channel
* Jucato is confused... oh well... back to work :-D
* Hobbsee still doesnt know what the problem is.
<Database> :P
<dhq> when i run startx i get somany errors one of them is screen found but no valid configuration please help me i cant login to the gui of kubuntu
* Jucato still thinks Hobbsee rocks, afk or not! :-D
<dhq> Hawkwind: when i run startx i get somany errors one of them is screen found but no valid configuration please help me i cant login to the gui of kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
<Database> Oh well, let's go to work. :P
<Jucato> dhq: did you upgrade or install something before this happened?
<dhq> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> dhq: what was it?
<dhq> well it was something to do with opengl
<dhq> Jucato: it affected my xorg
<Jucato> dhq: I mean upgrade or install?
<dhq> well i did i upgrade ie a repotisary of opengl
<dhq> other than that nothin
<dhq> Jucato: anyhelp
<JohnFlux> aka_foley: any luck?
<Jucato> dhq: so you added a repository to your sources.list?
<aka_foley> no
<dhq> yes and upgraded it
<fdoving> dhq: you can look at /var/log/dpkg.log to see what you installed.
<Hobbsee> dhq: and it broke.  i'm not surprised.  you shouldnt add random repositories, as you get the problem you currently experience.
<Jucato> hm... that's tricky...
<Hobbsee> dhq: remove the repo, and try upgrading again
<fdoving> might need some pinning to actually downgrade.
<Jucato> (or uninstall whatever was uninstalled...)
<dhq> Hobbsee: i removed it tried it again
<dhq> i uninstall xserver also
<Hobbsee> dhq: ouch.
<Jucato> dhq: yikes? did you reinstall xserver?
<dhq> i get this msg problem with displaydevice
* Hobbsee notes that dhq hopefully wont try this again.
<Hobbsee> dhq: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgold.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Jucato> did he reinstall xserver? he said he removed it...
<fdoving> dhq: what mirror do you use?
<dhq> fdoving: de and all i guess
<dhq> Hobbsee: will just try it an be back ok
<Jucato> I forgot to tell him to try irssi... so he won't have to go back and forth...
<Jucato> although he won't be able to copy-paste stuff..
<kavit_> Jucato: he could use gpm for console mouse operations
<Jucato> wow, didn't know about that...
<flaccid> how can i do a ./configure and use the kde prefix option
<kavit_> Jucato: dont know if (k)ubuntu supports it by default...i used it with slackware a lot back in the dayt
<Jucato> aah
<flaccid> is it just --prefix
<fdoving> kavit_: it works if you install it.
<ketsugi> Yay, new Konversation
<Jucato> ketsugi: you compiled?
<ketsugi> Yep
<Jucato> heheh! 1.0 would have probably been in backports in a few days...
<Jucato> oh well. :-D
<ketsugi> *shrug*
<fdoving> flaccid: --prefix=/usr should do, might need to specify qtdirs and such too.
<ketsugi> This is easy to compile, so no biggie
<ketsugi> Firefox 1.5.0.6, I'll wait for an official package
<flaccid> fdoving: ty
<kavit_> ketsugi: Firefox is a behemoth....
<ketsugi> Yeah it's a pain to compile
* Database feels like such a fool at the moment.
<fdoving> Database: so, results?
<Database> I'm still trying to save the log to the other computer.
<Database> I'll be back when I'm done :D
<Database> Bye all/
<fdoving> Database: if you have internet access from the console, the only thing you have to remember is 'apt-get install irssi-text' that will install a console irc client.
<fdoving> ... .which will save alot of time and waste on rebooting and such.. :)
<Jucato> fdoving: irssi is installed by default in Kubuntu.
<flaccid> what is the kbuntu equiv of kdelibs-devel ?
<fdoving> Jucato: ok, even better :)
<fdoving> flaccid: kdelibs4-dev
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> fdoving: is that what it is for dapper?
<Jucato> fdoving: yeah. who would have thought... irssi is a helpful little critter :-D
<ROBOd> hello
<Jucato> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> sweet
<ROBOd> i have ubuntu and i like its theme, colors and icons. how can i configure kde to have the same colours and icons?
<flaccid> hehe so many libs just to compile knetstats
<ROBOd> plus a similar theme
<fdoving> Jucato: i use irssi all the time :)
<ROBOd> i have manually configured the colours and now i got kde to look similar to gnome. but the icons are still the kde ones
<Jucato> ROBOd: you can try looking for similar icons,colors, themes in http://www.kde-look.org
<ROBOd> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> ROBOd: for reference, Ubuntu uses the Human theme
<ROBOd> Jucato: i know of that
<Jucato> so you could look for Human colors, Human icons, etc.
<stewraz> hi guys, i am trying to play a video on a www (www.spikedhumor.com) i have installed the flash player correctly but i still cannot play
<stewraz> are there any more packages i need
<TeePOG> Jucato: that name has always struck me as absurd... I've never seen humans with icons
<Jucato> TeePOG: hm....
<Jucato> I have no idea why they decided to call it that...
<gareth> steraz, what version of flash is the site using?
<gareth> stewraw*
<Jucato> gareth: you can use Tab completion to help you get the names right  :-D
<gareth> i know, was being silly
<GarethMB> divedive
<Jucato> GarethMB: you're the Gareth Brown who reported the Katapult - Amarok bug?
<GarethMB> Gareth Bowen yes
<oogie> im having trpuble installing drivers lol
<stewraz> gareth: how do i tel what version the site is using
<GarethMB> when i remember how to log in
<Jucato> rawr! sorry, bowen...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: did you find out what databases problem was?
<GarethMB> link me to the video you are trying to watch
<oogie> do i need to have crypto ap to install drivers/madwifi?
<oogie> madwifi more lol
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no. he left. dhq hasn't returned yet either
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh, right.
<goi> :D
<goi> lol
<Hobbsee> goi: madwifi drivers should be instaleld by default, or in linux-restricted-modules
<stewraz> garath:
<goi> it is...
<stewraz> garath: http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/25497/What_Happens_When_Japanese_Babies_Are_Born.html
<stewraz> garath: thanks mate
<goi> but i want newer drivers that include athctrl
<kavit_> what is katapult?
<Jucato> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<flaccid> ah thats better
<flaccid> knetstats installed
<fdoving> Jucato: if dhq returns i suggest he puts http://rafb.net/paste/results/qyNzkI25.nln.html in his /etc/apt/preferences, and run 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade' then remove the /etc/apt/preferences file, and re-run 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade' (this is because the pin will also downgrade previous security updates too).
<fdoving> have to go. later.
<kavit_> ah ok.... all these nifty new gui stuff, i feel left out :(
<Jucato> fdoving: sure, I'll pass on the message
<Jucato> kavit_: it's been there for quite a while
<stewraz> garath: thanks
<Database> No dice
<Database> Nothing qworked.
<goi> where is the linux restricted modules located at?
<goi> i had it already installed, but i got rid of the old ones, just to get athctrl in madwifi source
<goi> im setting up a long distance link
<goi> with a 2.4 ghz amplifier
<goi> :D
<goi> sheesh
<Database> vev
<Database> brb
<goi> no one is talking
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> hi
<goi> ayyy
<phreakys> ayyy
<goi> help :|
<goi> lol
<phreakys> ;)
<phreakys> troubles?
<goi> i need to end my 6 day journey on installing drivers!
<phreakys> let me guess...you're messing with compiz/xgl?
<goi> i ono
<goi> am n00b
<goi> lol
<goi> madwifi
<phreakys> heh, me too
<goi> no on is talking in tha channel so lol
<phreakys> no wireless support?
<goi> i had it installed already
<goi> worked and everything
<goi> i need new ones
<Hobbsee> goi: it's in the repositories...
<phreakys> new what?
<goi> drivers
<goi> that include athctrl
<phreakys> guess you need to install those manually then
<goi> i do
<phreakys> the repos aren't that new anyway
<goi> lol
<goi> i know
<phreakys> i just installed aircrack. wlan hacker
<phreakys> you might wanna add that too
<goi> i got that
* TeePOG is gone now, bye everyone
<goi> how do i change the ack time thing, with out athctrl?
<phreakys> im not into that app sorry
<goi> gah
<phreakys> just installed java, busy with bluej stuff
<phreakys> school is starting again ;(
<phreakys> but...xgl works! :-)
<goi> well ill just have wait till im 50 :'(
<goi> lol
<phreakys> heh
<goi> isnt there an auto package or and auto installer for ubuntu-like distros?
<phreakys> try to search for rpm/or deb maybe
<phreakys> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<phreakys> or:
<phreakys> sudo alien package.rpm
<Jucato> !gdb > Jucato
<phreakys> wohooo
<phreakys> country day here
<Hobbsee> !gdb
<ubotu> gdb: The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2636 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<Hobbsee> !gdb edgy
<ubotu> gdb: The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4.90.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2226 kB, installed size 4976 kB
<Hobbsee> nice
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> i just installed stellarium(stars and meteor stuff software)
<phreakys> but the fonts are screwed in xgl
<phreakys> tried it under a normal x-session, but then its slow
<phreakys> with fonts normal
<phreakys> wonder...
<phreakys> is there some kind of login app that makes the login go like on windoze?
<phreakys> like clicking the user, and enter the pw
<phreakys> instead of typing user
<Mehercle> it is possible on ubuntu
<Mehercle> with gdm
<phreakys> not on kde?
<Mehercle> i don't know....
<Jucato> phreakys: I think that depends on the KDM Theme being used. but if you disable the KDM theme, you can used the default Login used by KDE
<Jucato> the default Login screen has what you are looking for
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> checking
<Jucato> phreakys: to disable the KDM theme, you can either edit a config file, or install "kdmtheme" to make it easier to disable/enable KDM themes or to add/remove themes
<phreakys> aight thanks :D
<Mehercle> thx Jucato
<Jucato> no problem
<Jucato> you can also associate a picture with each user if you use the default Login screen. The settings are in System Settings > Login Manager
<flaccid> i get this when installing packages with apt-get DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 2 during global destruction. after its fetched
<flaccid> any ideas?
<bobalamer> Hi everybody
<Mehercle> same here
<Mehercle> and Failed to open device
<goi> Im just gonna Re-install kubuntu Just to get my drivers back
<Mehercle> flaccid: annoying, not?
<goi> Let Me ask, i have athctrl.c , how do i make it... work?
<goi> install it i mean
<flaccid> doesn't appear to have an effect
<bobalamer> i'm trying to use teamspeak with an usb headphone mic from plantronic and i do manage to record sound but i'm not hearing it. any clue ?
<goi> bad drivers xD
<flaccid> what is the common program to rip cds into ogg vorb?
<bobalamer> flaccid:  grip is nice
<flaccid> cool
<goi> omg
<Database> grip...
* Database must remember that
<goi> i can only talk to a bot in madwifi channel
<goi> no one talks right now
<Lynoure> Is there a trigk for deleting photos when viewing them in konqueror or does one always need to go to the directory view?
<phreakys> heh
<phreakys> nice support ey?
<Lynoure> flaccid: k3b is not bad either
<flaccid> oh that rips cool
<Jucato> flaccid: Konqueror rips, too. iirc
<Lynoure> flaccid: sorry, mistyped
<tRSS> my usb drive should be detected automatically, when I plug it in, but that is not happening, is there a way to mount it manually?
<Lynoure> flaccid: I meant kAudioCreator
<phreakys> which style should i choose to have logos instead of user entry fields?
<bobalamer> i'm trying to use teamspeak with an usb headphone mic from plantronic and i do manage to record sound but i'm not hearing it. any clue ?
<Jucato> phreakys: did you disable KDM themes already?
<Hobbsee> bobalamer: does it show you up as muted?
<Hobbsee> bobalamer: you need to disable kde sound, and restart teamspeak.  there is another way, but i've forgotten it
<bobalamer> Hobbsee:  in gamix i appear not mute
* Hobbsee wonders what gamix has to do with it
<phreakys> no, no idea how to do :/
<flaccid> ta
<Jucato> rawr!
<phreakys> only thing i can do is select a theme or change some settings
<NotSure> is there a faq for setting up a printer in kubuntu 6.06?
<phreakys> hm, ill try some settings brb
<NotSure> i can't seem to find the drivers for a lexmark z32 printer
<Jucato> phreakys: where are you doing that? in KDM Theme Manager or in Login Manager?
<bobalamer> Hobbsee:  when i do  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1 i do hear sound in the headphone
<Hobbsee> bobalamer: iirc, teamspeak uses oss, where you can only have one input at a time.
<Martijn81> grip is nice, but it needs an audio cable from the drive to the motherbord, it doesn't work without. Might be interesting to know for people who like to try it out
<dhq> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> dhq: heya
<dhq> with /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dhq> it worked
<Jucato> then, everything's fine now?
<dhq> but when i restart again i have to do the same command
<bobalamer> Hobbsee:  i wanted to use the other soundcard i have to play the sound from the game while using the usb "soundcard" for teamspeak
<dhq> startx dosntwork
<Hobbsee> dhq: weird.
<Hobbsee> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> bah.  they took it out
<Hobbsee> bobalamer: point.  there is a way, i just dont remember what it is, sorry
<Jucato> dhq: message from fdoving: Jucato: if dhq returns i suggest he puts http://rafb.net/paste/results/qyNzkI25.nln.html in his /etc/apt/preferences, and run 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade' then remove the /etc/apt/preferences file, and re-run 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade' (this is because the pin will also downgrade previous security updates too).
<dhq> Hobbsee: i guess i have to put that service to restart when kubuntu starts
<bobalamer> Hobbsee:  ok thanks that's too bad i'll post the question un ubuntu forum
<richard__> Anyone running Edgy Knot 2?
<Hobbsee> bobalamer: google would get you a quicker answer, or searching the forum.
<Hobbsee> richard__: yes
<richard__> What you think?
<Jucato> richard__: me too, but I'm on Dapper now. eheheh
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> richard__: too early to say anything final
<Jucato> but it's coming along nicely
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Database> ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> powerplay...
<richard__> I'm running it now, some small bugs but overall looks and runs good I feel. . .
<bobalamer> Hobbsee:  already tried that but it must be well hidden deep inside a thead about teamspeak
<Jucato> richard__: it's bound to have some bugs and unfinished stuff... it's still Knot 2 :-D
<Jucato> it's knot yet finished...
<Jucato> darn! this is jdong's fault....
<Hobbsee> bobalamer: quite likely.  dev team used it a bit a while ago,b ut i've forgotten
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what is?
<Jucato> the knot puns...
<richard__> I know. . . .but none-the-less its got all the latest stuff and I put synaptic on my system and got some software loaded that isn't typically in the standard repositories also. . .
<Hobbsee> Database: :P
<bobalamer> ok thank's
<luke> heya, how can i play an xvid .avi in kaffeine?
<luke> heya, how can i play an xvid .avi in kaffeine?
<Jucato> luke: install "libxine-extracodecs"
<luke> jucato: thanks
<Jucato> you need to enable the "multiverse" repository to get that.Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<luke> already have, but thanks for the help =)
<phreakys> hm
<luke> awesome it worked, thanks again jucato!
<phreakys> got javabeans
<Jucato> luke: no problem
<phreakys> wonder if its possible to read a fat partition from linux?
<Jucato> FAT32? yes definitely
<Jucato> read and write
<phreakys> nice
<phreakys> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jucato> NTFS is read only. you can write, but at your own risk :-D
<phreakys> hehe
<phreakys> np, its only fat32 external drive
<Jucato> aah. then yes, it's going to be fine?
<Jucato> err.. fine. no question mark
<phreakys> hope so :)
<phreakys> arg
<phreakys> its ntfs
<phreakys> *dang*
<Jucato> :-p
<Jucato> too bad... :-(
<aliasfred> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<aliasfred> hmm i remember some stuff able to read/write on ntfs
<aliasfred> using window dll
<Martijn81> native dll's are evil
<Jucato> rawr! eheheh
<phreakys> :-)
<ubuntu> I just had a thought...
<ubuntu> .nick Database
<Database> I'd changed the display settings after I upgraded.
<aliasfred> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_Captive_approach and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_%28DOS%2C_FAT%2C_NTFS%29 was what i remembered
<aliasfred> http://linux-ntfs.org/ is about this too
<aliasfred> would be nice to put those in the bot
<Jucato> and that ntfs-3g thing. but they're all still... not yet stable? but usable
<aliasfred> i dunno how stable it is, but i guess those info would be usefull to some users. as using their window partitions is important to them :)
<EvilIdler> Captive is sorta usable and stable..at 512 bytes per second
<aliasfred> so you say captive solution is slow, what about the libntfs stuff ?
<aliasfred> (apparently ntfs-3g is like a fork or a mega patch of libntfs. from http://www.linux-ntfs.org/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
<Database> Yes.
<EvilIdler> I've only tried Captive, but fuse is newer and supposedly working for read and write.
<EvilIdler> If you onlu need to read, you can use built-in NTFS support.
<EvilIdler> My NIC is not connecting anywhere - gigabit network card with an RTL8169/8110s chipset that I've been trying to get working for days now.
<EvilIdler> It works in two other computers here - my fileserver has the exact same card.
<EvilIdler> The server is also running Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !info amarok-arts dapper
<ubotu> amarok-arts: aRts engine for the amaroK audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 59 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Jucato> hm... forgot to check backports for Kopete again
<Jucato> nope, still not there. Maybe they're going to release Kopete and Konvi at the same time?
<EvilIdler> Gah, starting to suspect a broken motherboard/PCI slots here :/
<ubuntu> hello every body
<Jucato> hi
<flaccid> i change settings for kdm in kcontrol and they don't appear to all come through
<flaccid> is there a file kubuntu is overwriting?
<Jucato> flaccid: i was asking you whether the settings you changed were in "KDM THemen Manager" or in "Login Manager" in KControl or System Settings
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> flaccid: sorry about that.
<Jucato> s/ Themen/ Theme
<Jucato> flaccid: the settings in "Login Manager" won't take effect or be seen if KDM is still using a theme
<gan|y|med> hi
<flaccid> how do i not use a theme for kdm?
<Jucato> and KDM themes can only be disabled or enabled by editing a config file or by installing "kdmtheme" so that a KDM Theme Manager option would be added in KControl
<flaccid> ok i install it
<gan|y|med> access to my firewire harddisk (copying) gives me 25 mb/s on the fat32 partition, but only 1.5 mb/s on the reiserfs and the ext2 partition. why?
<Fade> gan|y|med: look at what's happening with iostat
<Fade> it is in the systat package.
<gan|y|med> Fade: how do i do that?
<Fade> sysstat, sorry.
<Fade> well, you install sysstat pacakge , kick off a file transfer to your firewire disk, and then in another terminal start iostat
<Fade> like this: iostat 1
<Fade> and it will update every second. the stats will show you what the system knows about the iostate of the kernel.
<gan|y|med> what shall i look at?
<Fade> well, it'll tell you what the processor is spending its time doing.
<Fade> it'll give the breakdown of the %user %nice %system %iowait %steal %idle
<Fade> I suspect the relevant statistic is iowait.
<Fade> is the system heavily loaded?
<gan|y|med> no
<Fade> I've never seen ext2 underperform fat32 on any disk. :)
<gan|y|med> iowait is 88,89 % for reiserfs and 34,00 % for fat32
* Fade nods
<gan|y|med> ?
<Fade> what is the relative throughput on reiser?
<database> OK, I found the problem.
<gan|y|med> which ine is it?
<gan|y|med> one
<gan|y|med> Blk_wrtn/s ?
<database> My problem was caused by trying to set up both screens properly.
<Fade> well, it'll measure blks/second read and right underneath the cpureport.
<Fade> s/right/write
<Fade> are you writing or reading?
<gan|y|med> write to the reiserfs and the fat32 on the ieee device from a reiserfs (for both)
<database> When dual-screening instead of cloning, KDM's GUI won't start, and switching sessions to the X server won't work.
<Fade> if you start it with the -m option it will show the throughput in megabytes/sec
<Fade> for each partition.
<Fade> has anybody noticed that amarok is broken on a recent update in dapper?
<gan|y|med> okay, it happens only in the direction hda to sda. sda to hda works with 25mb/s
<Fade> my guess is that your ide controller isn't all it should be. :)
<Fade> or the driver for it.
<gan|y|med> and now?
<Fade> is dma turned on for hda?
<gan|y|med> yes. and i don't have any problem copying things within the hda partitions
<gan|y|med> go to #paste to see my hdparm output
<SonicChao> repaste?
<SonicChao> I just joined, gan|y|med
<gan|y|med> so i can read from sda without problems, but i cannot write to it
<SonicChao> Hm...
<gan|y|med> Fade: any idea?
<Fade> you're going to have to google for your setup and see if anybody else has reported anything similar.
<gan|y|med> I#ll do
<gan|y|med> any other idea what it could be
<Fade> check the mount options
<gan|y|med> what is noatime?
<Fade> by default reiser is quite conservative.
<gan|y|med> but the same for ext2?
<Fade> no
<gan|y|med> for reiser and for ext2 the options in fstab are: defaults,noauto,rw,exec,sync,user
<Fade> take the 'sync' option out
<gan|y|med> but then i could lose data
<Fade> with a journaled filesystem the odds of that are long indeed, but this is just an experiment.
<Fade> you shouldn't be using ext2 anyhow.
<gan|y|med> no option
<gan|y|med> now it works. but isn't this fake?
<Fade> I don't understand your question. 'fake' how?
<gan|y|med> i thought sync means it does not buffer things, like linux shows things to have been copied, but they are finally copied when you umount. that's why it is so dangerous when you get a system crash
<Fade> I don't know who you have been talking to, but that isn't how asynchronous filesystems work.
<gan|y|med> okay
<Fade> yes, data is buffered (your disk probably has several megabytes of cache in hardware)
<gan|y|med> 8mb
<Fade> but it is written out when the disk bus is quiescent.
<Fade> not when the disk is unmounted.
<Fade> in practice that works out to a few times a second.
<gan|y|med> but shouldn't it work with syncing, too.
<fdoving> you can read about sync if you got to man:/usr/share/man/man8/sync.8.gz in konq.
<Fade> the sync option turns off caching, which means every operation goes straight down the bus to the platters.
* Fade touches his nose and points at fdoving
<fdoving> :)
<gan|y|med> which is the standard for windows as this is meant to avoid data loss
<Fade> well, not quite
<giovanni> ciao
<Fade> fat32 is about as dumb as a filesystem gets.
<RawSewage> VENICE (Reuters) - Queen Elizabeth was unable to comprehend the British public's grief at Princess Diana's death in 1997, but was finally convinced to cast aside stiff royal protocol by British Prime Minister Tony Blair, a new film suggests.
<RawSewage> AHH
<RawSewage> wrong channel
<Fade> there's just no notion in the driver of (a)syncronicity, so it uses the hardware caching no matter what.
<RawSewage> I knew I'd do that eventually
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> RawSewage: link please? :-D
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/reuters/entertainment/~3/18579849/newsarticle.aspx
<Jucato> heheh thanks!
<Fade> gan|y|med: capice?
<gan|y|med> sorry, had to change place
<moustafa> Hello every body
<moustafa> I am from Egypt cairo , Pyramids st.
<moustafa> 18 male
<gan|y|med> Fade: yes, it is not that difficult. but why is it then that the cache is shown as disabled in winxp no matter what the fs is?
<moustafa> any strong girl here?
<Fade> you'd have to ask in #windows. I have no idea.
<Fade> moustafa: are you serious? lol
<gan|y|med> lol? why?
<gan|y|med> okay, i think i don't need to know it that urgent
<gan|y|med> ly
<CVirus> moustafa: dont act like an arab teenager
<moustafa> Shall i enter your paradise Senioreta?
<Fade> rotfl
<gan|y|med> what the hell is going on here?
<CVirus> gan|y|med: a dirty arab wants to have cyber fun
<moustafa> is that the w.c?
<moustafa> hehehheheheh
<moustafa> hey hey
<moustafa> i am a poss
<moustafa> smart
<moustafa> i just fun with people here
<moustafa> i need help
<gan|y|med> so you think that he comes to a channel of a system that barely 2 % of all pc users use for anything related to sex?
<CVirus> moustafa: this channel isnt meant for fun .. its meant for support
<moustafa> i installed java
<moustafa> but i want to turn it on
<moustafa> to can build sites
<moustafa> in ubuntu
<gan|y|med> is java in the repos?
<moustafa> heheheheh
<moustafa> in the shell
<Fade> moustafa is arabic for 'troll'
<loginov> j norilsk
<moustafa> thanks for helping me
<fdoving> moustafa: could you please compose a one line question, with the description and some useful information about your problem?
<moustafa> Great
<moustafa> i need to install java for my Linux ubuntu
<fdoving> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<moustafa> thanks alot
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<Fade> in irc everybody is autistic. ;)
<moustafa> thank you
<Fade> ham? I thought you said grasshopper.
<ubuntu> hi
<Fade> hi
<arkygeek> hi
<arkygeek> anyone have dri for their i915 running?
<Fade> didn't intel recently release a full spec on that chip?
<arkygeek> Fade: i think so
<Fade> I'm stuck with a radeon in my powerbook.
<arkygeek> but i just cant seem to make it work for whatever reason
<Fade> I hate sekret hardware.
<arkygeek> ati better than nvidia in that dept though
<arkygeek> and didnt intel just but ati?
<arkygeek> or was that someone else?
<Fade> ati's graphics driver suck donkey dick. I've never had a problem with nvidia.
<Fade> except on 'unusal' platforms like powerpc where nobody releases the damn drivers.
<Fade> amd bought ati
<gan|y|med> Fade: you use ubuntu on a powerpc?
<Fade> yes
<gan|y|med> brave
<Fade> OS X is a terrible unix, and I need a good toolchain to do my work.
<fdoving> i use kubuntu on powerpc too. :)'
<arkygeek> i am trying to get aiglx on mine... not easy though
<arkygeek> cant get direct rendering to work
<Fade> it's solid, but there are some integration issues, and there are a few quirks with ubuntu (as opposed to debian) that kind of bug me.
<Fade> for one, it isn't totally clear what the 'standard' proceedure is for generating a custom kernel is.
<Fade> i've been doing it raw debian style.. but things like the splash screen break, even when reusing the ubuntu kernel configs.
<Fade> arkygeek: I don't have any advice for you, unfortunately.
<gan|y|med> i do it the traditional kernel kind of way always
<gan|y|med> and i dont like splash screens. i wanna see what is going on
<doogers> helloooo
<doogers> Let's go back!
<Fade> I know what's going on for the most part, but the fact that it's there by default and breaks if you change to a custom kernel bothers me.
<gan|y|med> what bothers me more is the lack of speed compared to "other" systems
<Fade> gan|y|med: ellaborate
<Fade> are you an ex-gentoo user? :)
<Brabery> hi guys
<Brabery> how can i get connect to a efnet server
<Fade> what client?
<gan|y|med> no
<Brabery> Konversation
<Fade> try /server irc.efnet.net
<gan|y|med> but i use initng now (gentoo origin)
<Brabery> gr8... i could connect to efnet...
<Brabery> but can i get a list of avail channels like in MIRC?
<Fade> window->channel list for <network>
<Brabery> gr8... thanks for ur help
<Fade> n'p
<gan|y|med> and i learnt sth. :)
<Fade> sth?
<gan|y|med> the channel stuff
<gan|y|med> ich lese gerade "gefhle lesen" von paul ekman
<gan|y|med> ups
<gan|y|med> sorry, wrong window
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello all.  How do I not show part and join info in Konversation?
* Fade looks at the settings menu
<Fade> 'configure notifications'
<Fade> 'configure konversation'>chat window>hide join/part/nick events
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks fade
<Jack_Sparrow> will look now
<Jack_Sparrow> fade I dont see that option there
<Jack_Sparrow> duh
<Jack_Sparrow> I see it now..
<Jack_Sparrow> two chat window sections in there.. didnt see that before..  Thanks..
<misieq> how do i enable my multimedia keys on keyboard? (like next, home page, vol up etc.)
<Lynoure> misieq: in my case it was a matter of choosing the right keyboard type from the settings
<Fade> misieq: system settings -> regional and accessibility -> keyboard shortcuts
<misieq> Fade: the problem is it's not "reading" the keys
<LetzeTeil> hiya
<LetzeTeil> someone inthere?
<atidem> misieq: use xmodmap
<Lynoure> misieq: system settings -> regional and accessibility -> keyboard layout
<Lynoure> misieq: can you find yours under Keyboard model?
<LetzeTeil> i have to install a software but my libc is not sufficiently update. It is safe to upgrade it from warty?
<misieq> i have trust 305 ks deskset, i'll try with trust direct access
<misieq> i think it works :) when i press next on kb it says "xf86audionext" :)
<misieq> thanks
<database> Hey, juts out of interest...
<database> *just
<database> Is there a command-line CD player, that you can get through apt-get?
<misieq> can't you search apt for cd player?
<database> Uhh... I could try. :p
<fdoving> database: abcde is nice.
<fdoving> database:'apt-cache search cd player' is also nice.
<database> Heh, OK.
<milian_> is there an alternative to kompose ?
<Fade> what is kompose?
<misieq> !kompose
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<milian_> right
<Skrot> misieq: You get a kompose-like feature with xgl/aiglx and compiz
<Lynoure> milian_: What should be different about it?
<misieq> Skrot: i wasn't asking, milian_ was ;)
<Skrot> oh, right
<Skrot> sorry
<milian_> there is a bug in either kompose or xvkbd because when I try to show kompose via the shell it is run *very often* and my pc eventually crashes
<milian_> this only happens whith kompose (like katapult and such do work perfectly)
<milian_> i want to map kompose on one of my mouse buttons...
<milian_> or is there anyone who could try to do what i do and say, if this happens to him aswell ?
<milian_> maybe it's just my stupid pc...
<jmichaelx> does anyone here use or know anything about 'gtkpod'?
<Lynoure> milian_: you can use e.g. the applet to set the frequencies. I'm not sure what you meant by "show kompose via the shell"
<misieq> jmichaelx: i know something :) it's utility to connect to your ipod ;P
<jmichaelx> lol
<Mehercle> need video editing software
<misieq> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Mehercle> thx
<jmichaelx> misieq: i am trying to add a video podcast to my ipod using gtkpod, and i cannot for the life of me figure out how to do that
<misieq> jmichaelx: i don't have an ipood nor do i use the util, but i'll try to help..
<misieq> oh, haven't seen
<misieq> jmichaelx: you tried ipod: kioslave?
<milian_> Lynoure: I set up kompose to show via the global shortcut "alt + shift + w" - via the shell I can now do the following: `xvkbd -text "\AW"` - which is the same as pressing those buttons
<jmichaelx> misieq: my impression is tthat gtkpod is not fully functional
<misieq> jmichaelx: you might be right ;)
<fabio> ciao
<jmichaelx> i installed ipod kioslave, but have not used it (nor do i know how lol)
<misieq> have you tried ipod: kioslave?
<misieq> in konqueror type "ipod:/"
<misieq> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<jmichaelx> ty misi
<milian_> Lynoure: what do you mean by "use the applet to set the frequencies" ?
<Lynoure> milian_: sounds like a quite slow way, what do you use it for?
<misieq> jmichaelx: np.
<milian_> Lynoure: To map the 10th button of my MX1000 button to kompose
<milian_> (via xbindkeys)
<Fade> what is the default activation key for katapult?
<misieq> Fade: alt+space
<milian_> alt + space ?
<Fade> thx
<jmichaelx> misieq: ipod kioslave gave the error "we are not able to handle podcasts right now"
<jmichaelx> lol
<Ryoga85> why am I banned in #kubuntu-de ?
<misieq> jmichaelx: then you have your answer
<Lynoure> milian_: the Global shortcuts go not work for that?
<Lynoure> s/go/do
<jmichaelx> my answer is 'do not use ipod with linux'
<jmichaelx> lol
<Roldyx> hello
<misieq> jmichaelx: no, my answer is do not use ipood ;)
<jmichaelx> misieq: if that is what you want :-P
<Roldyx> i have ubuntu brezzy, and i want dapper
<misieq> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<Roldyx> how to update?
<fdoving> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<milian_> Lynoure: No - the command I showed you (`xvkbd -text "\AW"`) does work - but it looks like it sends the key event on and on - kompose doesnt stop showing up and my pc crashes eventually
<milian_> because other programs work I thought it was a kompose bug - but I am not sure...
<misieq> jmichaelx: is that what you want? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring
<Ryoga85> I have a question. how to connect to a WPA protected WLAN with kubuntu?
<misieq> jmichaelx: or this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideo
<Lynoure> milian_: that is not the default shortcut for kompose, win+tab is, so I cannot try yours now
<jmichaelx> misieq: may be..... thanks for going out of your way to help. i will read both of those
<milian_> Lynoure: If you want to use my combo and test it: It's Alt + Shift + W (which is "\AW" for xvkbd)
<misieq> !mpeg4ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpeg4ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fade> Ryoga85: it isn't possible except with some very specific wifi cards.
<Mehercle> **ERROR: [yuvscaler]  Could'nt read YUV4MPEG header!
<Fade> most of the wifi implementations in the 802.11g world are sekret.
<Ryoga85> <Fade> I have an Intel chipset
<Fade> intel might work.
<Fade> try configuring it with the wireless assistant.
<Ryoga85> well
<Ryoga85> it works great with unprotectednetworks and WEP encryption, but I found no way to configure the WPA encryption
<fdoving> there is no way to configure WPA with wireless assistant.
<fdoving> what card do you have?
<Fade> you'll have to google it. wpa has lagged the other types because of driver issues.
<Lynoure> milian_: Sorry, not wanting to shuffle shortcuts now. hmm
<milian_> no problem, thanks anyways
<Fade> for instance, the airport extreme card in my powerbook doesn't work even with wep.
<Mehercle> can someone  help me with this :  **ERROR: [yuvscaler]  Could'nt read YUV4MPEG header!
<milian_> I'll try skippy now - does seem to be something similar
<fdoving> Ryoga85: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Fade> but works for open nets.
<Ryoga85> <fdoving> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<fdoving> Fade: i'm currently using airport extreme with WPA.
<Faed> what kernel?
<fdoving> current edgy. but it has been working since dapper.
<fdoving> all you need is wpa-supplicant.
<fdoving> then follow the howto.
<Ryoga85> wpa-supplicant?
* Fade checks it out
<fildo> fade. what channel u running it on ?
<fildo> i had issues with an ipw2100 on my toshiba wif kubuntu
<fildo> but @ the end i need to install wifi-radar
<fildo> n change my linksys to chan 1
<fildo> and it worked
<Fade> I've tried it on several, but so far haven't been able to get it working.
<fildo> u on dapper
<fildo> ?
<Fade> yeah
<fildo> is it internal or external
<fildo> wifi
<Fade> I've actually been considering moving up to the dev release
<fildo> external as in pcmcia
<Fade> it's an internal airport. broadcom 4603, iirc.
<fildo> is it configured
<Fade> both internal and external cards connect to pcmcia bus, I think.
<fildo> can u iwlist scanning ?
<Fade> yeah, the driver sees it. I can see networks.
<fildo> hmm
<fildo> drv. issue for sure
<fildo> i had to flash mine, for fedora
<fildo> but on kubuntu worked straight away
<Fade> it works on open nets.
<fildo> explain open nets?
<Fade> although wireless assistant fails to connect every time.
<Fade> non-wep non-wpa
<jmichaelx> misieq: i got the video podcast to transfer finally, but it does not show up on the ipod the way it should. at least it is there, though
<Fade> I can connect using networkmanager or manually.
<fildo> whats ur /etc/network/interfaces
<fildo> have for the device
<jmichaelx> misieq: thanks for the links
<fdoving> Fade: networkmanager supports WPA.
<Fade> well, I'll give it another crack when I get some time.
<fildo> it dose
<J-a-r> I'm running my Airport extreme(Atheros) in my mac mini with dapper and wpa_supplicant and it even performs better than with MacOSX for some reason.
<fildo> lol
<fildo> strange J-a-r
<Fade> is there a 'building custom kernels' howto for ubuntu?
<fildo> i would run 0sx
<fildo> but depends what mac
<J-a-r> Yea it's very strange but I don't complain. :)
<Fade> bleh. os x is teh crap. :)
<fildo> indeeed
<fildo> *nix so much better
<fildo> then any os in the world
<fildo> n kde for desktop management
<Fade> fdoving: do you have a decent flashplayer on your ubuntu/ppc setup?
<Fade> plan9 > unix > osx > $everything_else
<fdoving> Fade: no, and i don't want one either. (i don't like flash)
<ubuntu> can any one tell me what program do you use and watch tv with, i have a hauppauge wintv card
<Fade> I don't like it either, but more and more of the web is becoming unseeable without it.
<Fade> ubuntu -- I like mythtv
<Ryoga85> motv or something
<Ryoga85> i'm not at mypc so I can't check
<Ryoga85> sorry
<Mnabil>  is there a 'building custom kernels' howto for ubuntu??
<Fade> kdetv is pretty good if you just want to look at channels.
<Fade> Mnabil: excellent question! do you know the answer? :)
<ubuntu> cant seem to get the channels tuned in
<fdoving> Mnabil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/software/CustomKernel
<Fade> xawtv is the most basic player. some options for dealing with tuning issues.
<noyou> Hello, with an 80GB Hard Disk. How should I make my partitions? I want multiple ones. you know ,one for /usr, one for /home, one for /etc... etc..
<Mnabil> Fade, no ,
<Fade> I only ask because I asked about ten minutes ago. fdoving: thx
<Jucato> one for / (root), one for swap, one for /home <--- the most basic
<Fade> amarok is totally busted.
<fdoving> Fade: you can checkout swf-player, and libflash-mozplugin - haven't tested either of them myself thouh.
<fdoving> +g
<Jucato> Fade: what do you mean?
<Fade> yeah. they don't work.
<Fade> jucato -- it won't start. loops on an sqlite call at startup. I filed a bug earlier today.
<Fade> at least on powerpc.
<Jucato> aah
<fdoving> Fade: what version of amarok?
<Fade> ii  amarok               1.4.2-0ubuntu2~dappe versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE
<Jucato> Fade: from Kubuntu.org?
<fdoving>  amarok | 2:1.4.2-0ubuntu3
<fdoving> works nicely on edgy.
<Fade> I'm moving to edgy. what do the sourcelines look like?
<Jucato> works also in Dapper
<Jucato> it's probably a PPC issue?
<Fade> well, I can prove conclusively that it doesn't work on this instance of dapper.
<Fade> it might be a ppc issue.
<abattoir> Fade: could you paste the error messages? on pastebin?
<ubuntu> whats the best for you Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Fade> it's in the bugreport.
<Jucato> Fade: bug report # please?
<Jucato> if you would be so kind
<Jucato> :-D
<abattoir> Fade: the link for that please?
<Fade> 'sec
<Jucato> eheh
<fdoving> fade, jucato, i run that on edgy powerpc.
<Jucato> fdoving: I think he's running Dapper
<Fade> what's the apt line to move to edgy from dapper?
<Jucato> Fade: not recommended to use as your main OS
<abattoir> Fade: edgy to dapper or dapper to edgy?
<abattoir> oops sorry, my mistake
<ubuntu> im using live cd and want to know which ones best Gnome Ubuntu & KDE Kubuntu
<Fade> dapper -> edgy
<ubuntu> so i can install it
<Jucato> ubuntu: it's a matter of personal preference. but since you asked in the #kubuntu channel...
<abattoir> ubuntu: hi, you are in #kubuntu, so, we'd say Kubuntu :)
<ubuntu> ok
<Fade> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58566
<heinkel_111> ubuntu: this is like stepping into the church, and ask if there are any believers :)
<Fade> there must be a howto that gives the apt sources to dist-upgrade to edgy.
<Fade> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<fdoving> Fade: as jucato says, moving to dapper is not recommended unless you're know your way around apt-get/dpkg.
<fdoving> Fade: and expect some problems.
<noyou> I'm gonna create these partitions: /, /tmp, /var, /usr, /usr/local, /home. Whats the advisable size for an 80gb disk? Please, I'm on the livecd right now, waiting for answers :P
<Fade> I've been a debian user for ten years.
<Jucato> Fade: and expect almost daily updates
<ubuntu> i have used so many this week, SUSE, Ubuntu, knoppix, drapper, etc
<Fade> well, nine.
<fdoving> noyou: is this going to be a desktop machine?
<noyou> fdoving: yes.
<fdoving> noyou: multiple users or more or less one?
<noyou> fdoving: more or less one :P
<Fade> is the tree tagged 'edgy'?
<aliasfred> nfs over 100mbit ethernet is nice :)
<Fade> it's even nicer over 10G/E. ;)
<fdoving> noyou: then i would ask you to reconsider the number of partitions. I would recommend having / and /home basically.  then i suggest symlinking or mount --bind'ing /usr/local to /home/usrlocal or similar, that way you can reinstall keeping the data on /home unformatted, and format the / partition without loosing /usr/local and /home.
<fdoving> nfs rocks over 11mbit wlan too :)
<noyou> I see. Thanks.
<gan|y|med> site?
<ubuntu> i run a boys football team and have a website i keep up to date, do any one no of any good HTML editors which are each to use like MS Frontpage
<Jucato> Nvu or Quanta+ (Quanta Plus) or Bluefish
<gan|y|med> try quanta
<gan|y|med> bluefish is not frontpaghe liek
<gan|y|med> like
<Jucato> aah sorry
<gan|y|med> but very good
<ubuntu> easy to use
<gan|y|med> but has some speed issues
<aliasfred> q. is there a good tools to hide all the historical complexity of nfs configuration ?
<Fade> screem is apparently pretty clicky.
<aliasfred> looking
<aliasfred> oh the fade answer wasnt for me :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<aliasfred> dont laught, im desapointed :)
<Jucato> ok.. sorry :)
<ubuntu> the other thing is i need to copy my site from my 1st harddrive on my second on but i cant mount it ?
<gan|y|med> specify "can't mountit"
<ubuntu> i have 2 harddrives, one windows (crap) and the 2nd with Kubuntu
<ubuntu> bu Kubuntu will not let me view the windows drive
<ubuntu> but
<ubuntu> comes up with "can not mount device"
<fdoving> aliasfred: do you have 'kdenetwork-filesharing'  installed? it has a nice right-click on directory -> share thing.. supports nfs and samba.
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> dont have it installed
<darius> kubuntu-fr
<darius> bonsoir a tous
<shinryu> Bonsoir ^
<shinryu> ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> darius, bonjour. it n'a y pas soir ici
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, horrible french....
<shinryu> lol
<darius> ricain pas terrible
<darius> alors tu peux parler
<Jucato> hmm...
<aliasfred> fdoving: oh this one is for me. thanks i will look
<aliasfred> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sleeptyper> any news about the ability to run 32b in 64b (k)ubuntu ?
<fdoving> aliasfred: you get a kcm module named 'fileshare' to configure the system. 'kcmshell filesharing' or use kcontrol, it doesn't appear in system settings.
<fdoving> just for the record.
<Jucato> I wonder if the time will come when you can edit/adjust System Settings modules, like you could KControl...
<fdoving> you can, it's open source :)
<fdoving> i like 'kcmshell' :)
<fdoving> kcmshell --list, and kcmshell modulename
<fdoving> :)
<Fade> well, maconlinux is the bomb shit.
<Jucato> fdoving: yeah. but I mean, KControl has KControlEdit. Wonder when System Settings will have SystemSettingsEdit
<Jucato> (what a long name)
<fdoving> good question, the default kcontrol is a mess when you first start to use it.
<goi> am leaving linux, goodbye kubuntu/linux for ever :D
<Jucato> anyway, the new System Settings is great!
<fdoving> goi: bye.
<goi> hello user friendly windows but no packet injection os -_-
<Jucato> bye goi! have fun wherever your road takes you
<goi> lol
<goi> o0
<sleeptyper> only userfriendly Windows is the one left uninstalled :P
<Jucato> I found Win98 to be a bit user friendly. eheheh!
<fdoving> i find kubuntu userfriendly :)
<gan|y|med> i find kubuntu userfriendly and slow
<Peaker> They all have their quirks, however people are much more tolerant to Windows quirks.. Probably cause they're used to them and know how to work around them
<Skrot> i find kubuntu userfriendly and fast enough ;)
<gan|y|med> and btw, you can make things userunfriendly by trying to improve them. happened with m$, happened with kubuntu
<gan|y|med> look at konqueror
<Jucato> ???
<Skrot> Peaker: That's my theory as well
<fdoving> .. anyway #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support related social chatting.
<gan|y|med> look at the network module for kcontrol
<Skrot> What about konqueror? And how did *kubuntu* make it unusable? :)
* Jucato is one of the few who thinks Konqi is great....
<Skrot> I love konqi :)
<emanuelt> kubuntu can replace win xp and the vista
<Jucato> fdoving: don't you just wish we could move conversations like we move threads in the forums? eheheh
<Peaker> Konqueror is awsome. Best browser out there
<gan|y|med> okay, i am not allowed to talk here. but just compare konq in etch and dapper... btw. i like kubuntu, that doesn't mean i am blind
<fdoving> Jucato: i can move users :)
<Jucato> fdoving: lol
<Skrot> gan|y|med: I've tried both. Konqueror looks exactly the same here..
<fdoving> but i'm just too nice.
<rohan> the kubuntu.org site says that there are newer versions of k3b and ktorrent available in backports .. i dont find then in dist-upgrade
<gan|y|med> no it doesnt
<rohan> what figures ?
<gan|y|med> i have both runnning
<Jucato> gan|y|med: you can talk here, just not about that topic :-D
<Skrot> gan|y|med: I dist-upgraded my dapper though, so my old settings are intact
<Jucato> rohan: by any chance, are you using au.archive.ubuntu.com?
<rohan> Jucato: no. just archive.ubuntu.com
<gan|y|med> that's what i meant. sry for my verbal inaccuracy
<Skrot> How kubuntu is improving/getting worse is a valid discussion for #kubuntu imo
<Jucato> rohan: make sure that "dapper-backports" is enabled
<Skrot> gan|y|med: What have they done to konqueror in edgy to make it less userfriendly?
<rohan> Jucato: it is
<fdoving> Skrot: #kubuntu is for support, #kubuntu-devel for development, #kubuntu-offtopic for other stuff.
<rohan> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe
<Jucato> did you "sudo apt-get update" after you enabled it? and don't "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gan|y|med> well, then look at the profile management. standard in kubuntu breezy was to disable profile loading (changed in dapper, an improvement), but there still only two profiles
<rohan> Jucato: yes, i did both
<gan|y|med> i don't use edgy. sry, i need a stable system here
<Skrot> gan|y|med: okay, I've got to admit I don't use profiles :>
<Jucato> I use profiles. they're great. I don't use the default ones, though. I immediately make my own
<Jucato> but that's just me..
<Skrot> I too configure konqueror, but I don't go switching between profiles
<fdoving> gan|y|med: you can make your own profiles. no restrictions on that part.
<Jucato> gan|y|med: "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Jucato> I think gan|y|med's issue is that there are only 2 profiles by default?
<gan|y|med> it is not about who is right or wrong, it is just the way it is. some things shouldn't be touched unless you really have reason, not just pseudo user friendlyness. that is m$ behaviour. and i think most people here know this
<gan|y|med> take the network module. it is useless
<fdoving> gan|y|med: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<Jucato> which network module?
<rohan> Jucato: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rohan> and k3b is still 0.12.14
<rohan> anyone actually pulled in .17 from dapper-backports ?
<gan|y|med> the one in kcontrol
<Jucato> rohan: how about KTorrent?
<rohan> Jucato: oh, i dont use ktorrent :)
<jdong> rohan: there is no .17 in backports yet
<rohan> i dont have it installed either
<jdong> soyuz bug prevents it right now
<Jucato> no k3b 0.17 in backports yet
<jdong> working on fixing it
<rohan> jdong: oh, the kubuntu site says so .. ok, no hurry :)
<Jucato> rawr! ehehe
<rohan> soyuz ?
<jdong> rohan: launchpad build system
<rohan> hehe
<rohan> jdong: oh, ok :)
<Jucato> jdong: is Riddel going to edit the announcement?
<rohan> jdong: thanks for your and others' excellent work on the backports
<Jucato> gan|y|med: Network Settings?
<jdong> Jucato: I don't know... it will be accurate in a few days, so why bother :)
<gan|y|med> yes
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> gan|y|med: isn't that a part of KDE? not Kubuntu?
<Jucato> AFAIK, "Network Settings" is from KDE. the only stuff that Kubuntu added are  the ones from kde-guidance
<gan|y|med> i am just talking about userfriendlyness. i am not blaming kubuntu or kde. and i don't know who is responsible for not repairing it
<Jucato> ah. but you were talking about one thing that Kubuntu touched, then talking about something Kubuntu didn't touch. so I was confused
<gan|y|med> the issue is that one network connection blocks the other one (e.g. eth0 blocks eth1) and i cannot use the network module (not the manager for wlan!) to enable/disable connections
<Jucato> ah I see...
<Jucato> I've never had much use for KDE's network stuff...
<lloyd> how do I show the "computer" icon in Kubuntu?
<gan|y|med> even if i could, i don't get why one connections block the other. this is solved in winxp in a better way
<fdoving> gan|y|med: did you report a bug about it?
<Jucato> lloyd: the closest you could get would be a "system icon
<lloyd> Jucato: thanks...where is it?
<Jucato> lloyd: right-click on the desktop, select Create New > Link to location (URL)
<gan|y|med> no. did not have the time. maybe i should. but the problem has been present since breezy at least
<Jucato> lloyd: then in the "Enter link to location" field, type in "system no quotes
<Jucato> gan|y|med: I think you should file it with KDE itself
<fdoving> gan|y|med: if noone reports the bug its less likely it will be fixed.
<Jucato> lloyd: name it whatever you like, the default would be "System" but you're free to call it "Computer"
<gan|y|med> that's true
<lloyd> Jucato: tells me malformed url
<gan|y|med> any idea about the blocking?
<Jucato> lloyd: sorry I meant system:/
<Jucato> darn Auto replace...
<lloyd> okay, hold one Jucato
* Jucato changes Auto Replace...
<lloyd> Jucato: perfect!  Thank you very much
<fdoving> gan|y|med: i would need a better description on the blocking issue.
<Jucato> lloyd: no problem! other "links" you can make are trash home and media
<Jucato> media
<fdoving> gan|y|med: reporting a bug would help alot.
<Jucato> rawr
<Jucato> media:/
<Dr_Willis> xxx:/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> lol
<lloyd> Jucato: again thx...really appreciate it...am a gnome fan myself, but am setting this up for a friend.  Windows is completely erased!!! another Linux convert (I didn't give him a choice)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> good luck with that lloyd!
<rohan> how do i tell reiserfsck to stop checking my disk on every 29 mounts on bootup ? its damn irritating !
<aliasfred> tune2fs but the reseirfs version
<Dr_Willis> you must be doing a lot of rebooting
<Dr_Willis> 29 mounts is about once a month for me.
<rohan> Dr_Willis: hehe, yes :D
<gan|y|med> ifup eth0 block a running connection on eth1. only pc via eth0 are accessible, and vice versa. depends what is executed last
<rohan> Dr_Willis: its about every 3 days for me ;)
<secleinteer> rohan: edit fstab and change the 1 at the end of one of your mounts to a 0
<Dr_Willis> rohan,  quit playing those windows games!
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: heheh! I do an average of 1 boot per day
<Jucato> but that's because I need to shutdown the PC every night
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  yep. :P im always got the pc reencoding video - so this one runs for weeks on end.
<secleinteer> has any1 heard of a problem where you install all the video codecs, and all you get for the video is a blue screen (but the audio works)?
<rohan> Dr_Willis: lets just say i am forced to :P
<rohan> secleinteer: no way to change it to like, check every 100 mounts or so ?
<Jucato> Booting everyday is the reason why I sooo feel the slowness of Kubuntu's boot, with or without USplash...
<Dr_Willis> rohan,  'everquest' is calling to you!
<secleinteer> rohan: don't know, i just turn it off
<Dr_Willis> that tunefs command can set the # to whatever ya want.
<rohan> Dr_Willis: nah, my dad needs windows for his work..
<Dr_Willis> rohan,  Bah! tell him to get his own pc!
<Jucato> lol
<rohan> Dr_Willis: hah, actually i am using _his_ pc ..  i dont have money to buy one for myself :D
<Dr_Willis> start chargeing him for windows tech support..
<rohan> Dr_Willis: lol ..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I just noticed an Icon in my Firefox Bookmarks - thats animated...
<Dr_Willis> Fancy Custome Icon Eye  candy!
<secleinteer> lol
<orangey> hey all!
<secleinteer> sup
<orangey> my kde-guidance is broken as per this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/37275 (I reopened the bug), but it has been re-closed
<orangey> I was wondering if maybe they meant that the fix lies in Edgy.
<orangey> As such, where can I get a listing of the edgy packages so I can try to install just that one?
<Admiral_Chicago> orangey, packages.ubuntu.org
<Jucato> not really a good idea to mix packages...
<Admiral_Chicago> packages.ubuntu.com/
<orangey> thank you
<Jucato> I mean from Edgy and Dapper
<orangey> Jucato: it may not be, but I want to test the fix.
<Jucato> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> i just used -f instal lfor the first time
<Admiral_Chicago> fixed a problem apparently
<CNote> hello, I'm fairly new to KUbuntu, and am having issues with my ipw3945 wireless adapter...I've read quite a bit of info on the forums, but I am having an issue, with the driver loaded that it still can't find the card, almost as if it is not working properly, this is on a Lenovo T60P
<orangey> hmmm. where are the edgy source .deb files?
<aliasfred> i think my network card is producing noise :)
<orangey> or are they not .deb files?
<aliasfred> should i worry ? :)
<habeeb> Is there xgl+compiz for KDE?
<Admiral_Chicago> habeeb, yes
<habeeb> Admiral_Chicago: any chance for a howto url?
<Admiral_Chicago> habeeb, nope
<aliasfred> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Admiral_Chicago> i dont have one that is
<habeeb> Admiral_Chicago: ok :)
<habeeb> aliasfred: aw thanks.
<gan|y|med> thx. ciao
<fdoving> aliasfred: any luck with kdenetwork-filesharing ?
<RawSewage> what cool things can you do with AIGLX
<aliasfred> fdoving: nope :) in fact am running fc4 as dev environement :) so i set up a nfs manually
<aliasfred> but it is a pain
<fdoving> aliasfred: ah..
<aliasfred> i should pass all in ubuntu but am lazy for the config
<aliasfred> to config computer is by far what i hate the most in computing :)
<Fade> the video board in my powerbook is okay by laptop standards, but there's no 3d acceleration for it. This is a source of ongoing irritation.
<fdoving> i agree. that's why i have made packages for almost everything.
<Fade> I'd love to try out compiz/xgl
<habeeb> aliasfred: this one gave me a nvidia howto, I'm an ati usah <:
<fdoving> Fade: isn't it a radeon that uses the opensource radeon driver? if so, it should support dri out of the box. mine does.
<aliasfred> hmm do you speak french ? i got another but in french
<habeeb> aliasfred: No sorry.
<Fade> in your xorg.conf, what driver are you calling?
<Fade> and what machine do you have?
<nivekz> hello, i add "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" to "~/.xinitrc" but it is obviously not run at startup
<aliasfred> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/xgl <- habeeb maybe by playing with google translation
<fdoving> Fade: ibook g4 1.2ghz 12"
<habeeb> No way. Google translation is _TOO_ unreliable :"P
<habeeb> I'll try to find a way.
<Fade> I have the 1.33ghz 17"
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Fade> fdoving, can you paste your xconfig?
<fdoving> Fade: i call the 'ati' driver.
<fdoving> sure,
<fdoving> hang on.
<soulrider> is anyone here using azureus?
<aliasfred> habeeb: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fapplications%2Fxgl&langpair=fr%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools
<aliasfred> bla :)
<habeeb> Also, even tho I have sound , I can hear the GAIM sounds, beeps etc. Amarok isnt playing songs.
<ccc_> soulrider: nope, not since ktorrent 2 was released
<soulrider> ah k
<soulrider> because i got a problem, and i dont know if tis azureus thats causing it or something else
<Admiral_Chicago> habeeb, try chancing engunes
<aliasfred> soulrider: i do
<nivekz> hello where am i suppose to put "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" command in order to let it run each time at startup?
<fdoving> Fade: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jqKJ0K51.html
<Dr_Willis> last few times ive even tried Azureus - it was acting weird.
<habeeb> Ok Admiral_Chicago
<Fade> fdoving: thx :)
<Fade> what output do you get from glxgears?
<Fade> (out of curiosity)
<aliasfred> Dr_Willis: it is by far the most 'serious' implementation around. aka the most complete etc... as a dev in p2p, it is a good tool :)
<aliasfred> but this is quite heavy on ram due to java
<soulrider> well my problem is that when i leabve my computr overnight with az on
<soulrider> when i come back its all locked up
<aliasfred> locked up = ?
<soulrider> or too clow to even be able to close it
<soulrider> it just doesnt work
<soulrider> like if it were redmond :/
<Dr_Willis> aliasfred,  ive gotten where i use  wine utorrent.exe :P
<aliasfred> well 'does not work' is not a very usefull description of an issue :)
<aliasfred> Dr_Willis: hehe :)
<soulrider> when i come abck
<Dr_Willis> aliasfred, last few times ive had issues with it poping up messages that never go away. :)
<soulrider> all i see is the azureus window
<soulrider> and ic ant click on anythign esle
<soulrider> and even if i do, i cant use any toher programs or anything
<soulrider> the close button doesnt work
<soulrider> right click doesnt do anything
<soulrider> Dr_Willis: that too
<soulrider> but you casn just close it
<aliasfred> ok you got you computer frozen
<aliasfred> it may be the memory, the disk many things
<ccc_> Dr_Willis: doesn't sound too good... :) did you try ktorrent? it's great these days. and native kde.
<aliasfred> check the memory amount to see if it is big
<aliasfred> check if the disk is full
<aliasfred> etc...
<soulrider> my HDs are fine
<soulrider> and i gto 1 GB or RAM :/
<Fade> soulrider -- sounds like there's a memory leak in azureus.
<srdjant> How does one configure a modem in kubuntu, when lspci doesn't even mention the modem?
<aliasfred> ktorrent send interested packet even if it is not!! how evil :)
<jordi_> How can i Know the type of my hard Disk?  (Serial ATA, Ide...)
<Fade> so it slowly uses up all the available memory, and then you're stuck in an I/O storm as the machine thrashes in swap.
<Dr_Willis> ccc_,  odd thing about ktorrent - its still pegging the CPU at 99% even tho that bug supposubly got fixed.
<soulrider> i used to run azureus with 256mb of RAM and no problems
<Dr_Willis> ccc_,  the system is still useable. but the load monitors go crazy.
<aliasfred> soulrider: when you come back, is the disk in activity ?
<ccc_> Dr_Willis: even in version 2.0.2?
<soulrider> it is
<soulrider> and working like crazy too :/
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_Willis, K torrent didnt use up my CPU
<Fade> file a bug against azureus.
<soulrider> i even try ctrl+alt+backspace adn ti doesnt work
<Admiral_Chicago> i never really go over 15%
<Admiral_Chicago> most i really go is like 35
<aliasfred> soulrider: ohhh so maybe it is axctually what fade said. aka big memory usage and then swap trashing
<fdoving> Fade: it doesn't give any output.
<Admiral_Chicago> and thats doing dl, music. irc, gaim, web and apt-get updates
<Sanne> jordi_: type mount, it shows you the mounted partitions on your hd. If they are /dev/hd* you have IDE, /dev/sd* is for SCSI or SATA.
<soulrider> and is there a way i can prevent that from happening ?
<aliasfred> soulrider: there is a way to minimize the amount of memory used by java vm
<Fade> dont run the program, or change versions and see if the problem goes away.
<soulrider> ive tried witht he 2 latest
<soulrider> the thing is
<soulrider> i would use ktorrent
<aliasfred> soulrider: it is in the azureus wiki or in #azureus for details
<soulrider> but theres a tracker i dont know why ti refuses toc onnect to
<soulrider> plus
<soulrider> i find the way the interface is set up to be rather bad
<Fade> java is teh suck. :(
<soulrider> i like java :(
<soulrider> i program in java... :( :P
<jordi_> Sanne: thanks. And how can I know if the memory is DDr, DDR2 or DIMM?
<Fade> well, you should profile the memory usage of azureus and file a patch with their devs.
<Kutan> I wanna learn how to program in C++ D:
<aliasfred> soulrider: their dev are nice and competent :)
<soulrider> :)
<Fade> that's always a plus. ;)
<ironfroggy> so i was actually surprised, after using remote X for the first time, that when i suspended my laptop running a client with a window on my desktop, when i brought the laptop back up it was still running on the desktop.
<ironfroggy> hows that work?
<Sanne> jordi_: oh, I don't know if you can look it up under linux. For that I would go into the BIOS and see what it reports. Has anybody got better idea?
<aliasfred> Kutan: the hardest to learn, but very powerfull once you get it :)
<Kutan> Anyone know any C++ compiler/editors compatible with linux?
<soulrider> g++
<Fade> xemacs/g++
<soulrider> i think :/
<aliasfred> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soulrider> and i believe Eclipse can do c++
<Kutan> Thanks.
<aliasfred> yep but eclipse c++ is much worst than java one :)
<Sanne> jordi_: you can also look around under Menu->System->KInfoCenter for hardware kubuntu detected, but I don't think you will find the RAM type there.
<Fade> emacs -- you can run it anywhere, and once you know it, it's a power tool for your brain. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> emacs is like a power workout for your brain
<Fade> at this point, I doubt I could do my job without emacs.
<RawSewage> what job
<Fade> it saves me an unbelievable amount of time
<Fade> I'm a code writer.
<Fade> a programmer. a professional misfit. :)
<RawSewage> what does emac have thats so great for codig
<Fade> well, it has a great editor, but it's actually a lisp machine underneath, so it's a completely extensible editor.
<Dr_Willis> emacs has so many features and so extendable - its scary
<jordi_> Sanne: you were right, I didn't find the RAM type there
<Fade> the c and c++ major modes integrate with gdb. the python mode is the best special mode I've ever used in any editor.
<nnn0> emacs is a great OS :)
* Dr_Willis uses vi mode inside emacs
<Fade> ba-dum-dum-bump :)
* Dr_Willis uses viemacs
<Sanne> jordi_: thought so. So, try your BIOS, maybe?
* nnn0 just use vim
<Dr_Willis> I sort of like FTE actally for an editor
<Dr_Willis> i miss my old CygnusED for my amiga.
<Sanne> jordi_: or even your mb manual first, it should say what it supports.
<Fade> ahhhh... amiga.
* Fade gets nostalgic.
<RawSewage> wtf
<Dr_Willis> Fade,  heh - i got several of them
<Fade> I have a whole collection. everything except an a4000
<Kutan> Aw damn, what's that command to refresh my desktop? I keep forgetting.
<Kutan> er
<Jucato> F5?
<Kutan> K Menu
<Kutan> Sorry
<Jucato> kbuildsycoca --incremental
<Kutan> That's it, thanks.
<Jucato> no problem
<Kutan> Oh well, I guess I need to put G++ on there myself.
* Jucato really wishes this would be fixed... wonders if only Kubuntu is experiencing this...
<aliasfred> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> Kutan: iirc, g++ is a command line... command...
<aliasfred> !essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kutan> seriously?
<auTONYmous> is anyone else having problems with USB drives under 3.5.4?
<Kutan> lol
<Jucato> Kutan: AFAIK, it's something like gcc
<Kutan> When I asked if there were any good compilers/editors I thought g++ was both.
<Jucato> ehehe
<nnn0> :)
<Jucato> KDevelop is a nice IDE, I think
<auTONYmous> my usb drives won't automount...
<nnn0> KDevelop is ok
<aliasfred> i only got coredump from kdevelop
<Jucato> I said "I think" because I haven't used it personally, and based it on others' recommendations...
<Jucato> but I'm presuming it's good (partly because it's KDE...)
<Fade> g++ isn't something like gcc, it is gcc which is a modular compiler. ;)
<Jucato> Fade: I mean the "gcc" command...
<aliasfred> well a lot of kde dev dont use kdevelop... i think this say a lot :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I wonder what they use?
<Fade> emacs emacs, everywhere you look. :)
<Jucato> lol
<flo> every time i open a kde aplication i get this error message
<flo> Impossibile trovare il tipo MIME
<flo> application/octet-stream
<Jucato> But besides that... emacs/vim is a given...
<flo> what's hapening?
<Fade> your computer speaks italian and kde speaks english.
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> Fade: how cruel... ehehehe!
<Fade> I was joking.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kutan> Ooooh KDevelop is nice. >_>
<Fade> once upon a time I lived in milano, but I was trapped in a machine room, and they didn't let me speak to the natives.
<marco_> can someone help with quickcam?
<Fade> don't mistake pretty for good.
<marco_> I live in Milano!!! :D
<bora> how can we switch between kdm and gdm?
<Fade> well, I'm in paris now, but Milan was nice. :)
<fdoving> bora: in konsole 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm' or gdm.
<marco_> anyone knows how to solve my problem with webcam? :(
<Fade> bora -- dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Fade> oooh. it's like a new game. ;)
<Fade> marco_: you haven't stated your problem yet
<leo^> thanks
<marco_> oh yes sorry :D stupid!
<marco_> weel
<marco_> well
<marco_> i was using ubuntu few days ago
<marco_> and now trying kubuntu
<marco_> so
<marco_> camorama can see my cam
<marco_> an gqcam too
<marco_> and kopete too
<marco_> but i cannot share cam with friends
<marco_> that is
<marco_> using kopete with MSN
<marco_> i cannot send my webcam images :(
<marco_> i think that is because i have NAT on my adsl modem
<Fade> kopete doesn't know how to send the webcam pictures across msn.
<Kutan> So Fade I have a question, when you say "don't mistake pretty for good"... What makes one editor better than the other? o_O
<marco_> but if i deactivate NAT
<marco_> modem cannot connect :(
<leo^> ok a dumb question coming. can i remove gnome desktop after i install kde in ubuntu dapper ?
<Fade> kutan -- the editor that gets out of your way and lets you work without seeing it is my measure of a good editor.
<Fade> the upside of that is that you can then work on anything from a mobile fone with a bluetooth keyboard to a full workstation.
<Fade> this is of course, subjective.
<Kutan> o_o;
<Kutan> Uh... What the hell kind of phone do you have? o_o
<Fade> in emacs, the entire editor is available without taking your hands off the home row. you don't need a mouse.
<marco_> me? phone? :O
<Fade> you don't even need a graphical environment.
<Kutan> But it's nice :D
<Fade> you could use the console if you wanted with emacs and it would work just as well.
<fdoving> Fade: unless this is support related, please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic as this is a support channel. thanks. and if this is support related i'm sorry for interrupting.
<Jucato> again... subjective. it's a matter of personal preference
<flo> Fade: i get no answer on ubuntu-it i'm sure u know that that messege meens can't find the MIME tipe aplication/octet-stream
<Fade> oh... I was answering a direct question. sorry.
<Kutan> Couldn't you just use like... nano if you wanted to?
<Fade> flo -- when does that error happen?
<hybrid> .cl
<marco_> any idea for me? :( i need the cam for work... :(
<picci> ciao
<Kutan> cause nano is an editor in the console... and it definetly ain't pretty.
<flo> Fade , when i'm launching kde aplications
<marco_> ciao picci :)
<Fade> marco -- I think that's an issue with MSN keeping their message protocol secret.
<fdoving> Fade: then i'm sorry for interrupting. keep up the good work :)
<marco_> not sure... i mean...
<marco_> i'ver read in many places about cams working with kopete or amsn
<marco_> even with my type of cam... :(
<marco_> i've tried FAQs and tutorials and so... nothing work :(
<Fade> I've never personally used a camera with any instant messenger, but I have read that it's a problem because most of the big networks keep their format sekret.
<marco_> yes :(
<Fade> as an experiment set up a jabber account and see if it works with jabber.
<maninder> any one know a site were i can download msn for linux?
<marco_> uhm... with whom!? :D
<maninder> like the lates version
<marco_> maninder: search for amsn or kopete
<Fade> boy, you want all the answers, eh? ;)
<marco_> :P
<maninder> i have kotpete its cheap i want msn like windows version
<Kutan> Does MSN itself work with WINE too?
<marco_> maninder: try aMSN
<marco_> i should try msn with wine! nice idea!
<maninder> oh wines that program that runs .exe
<maninder> ye i can run that i guess
<Kutan> That sounded sarcastic >_>
<marco_> if it is possible to download it wihout downloading all the damned windows system :)
<Kutan> Cause I never get anything right.
<Fade> marco -- have you checked with the kopete developers?
<marco_> not yet... why bothering for this stupid problem that it seems I'm the only to have? :(
<Section32> Is there a GUI tool to manage the firewall in Kubuntu?
<jacques_> O suis-je arriv? je dcouvre KUBUNTU ! et Linux par la mme occasion
<Chousuke> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Viper550> You've all seen the pictures of Kubuntu Edgy Knot 2?
<Kutan> What does GUI stand for again? XD
<Kutan> Graphical Somethin Interface?
<Viper550> Graphical. User. Interface.
<marco_> User :)
<Kutan> Oh yeah
<soulrider> Viper550: i havnt, link ?
<Fade> porkchops for everybody.
<Viper550> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<soulrider> id idnt know kubuntu had a firewall :/
<soulrider> thanks
<marco_> Fade: no, porkchops for everybody is PFE, not GUI! :D:D:D
<Fade> d0h!
<Fade> soulrider: kubuntu doesn't have a firewall... linux has the firewall.
<keith> Hi, can someone help me delete files from a flash drive please?
<Fade> kubuntu might have some programs used to configure the firewall in the kernel.
<Viper550> Looks nice?
<Section32> Yeah I know Linux has the firewall, its called iptables right?
<marco_> Viper550: yes, why not? :)
<jacques_> je croyais tomber sur du franais !
<jacques_> pas sur cette langue incomprhensible !
<Fade> yeah
<jmichaelx> does anyone in here have the democracy video player installed?
<marco_> Viper550: too much violet and purple...
<Viper550> Yeah, get used to it. At least I'm contributing a glossy panel bg
<soulrider> Fade: i didnt know
<soulrider> i dont like that purple ine dgy much :/
<Fade> the packet filter in linux is very good.
<Section32> I just want to open up my SSH port so I can log into this box from my other machines.
<soulrider> they should add some sort of better pppoe support in edgy
<soulrider> more graphical :P
<Jucato> soulrider: amen to that!
<Fade> Section32: you need to set up a port forward on your nat box for port 22.
<Jucato> it seems to be a  Debian-based disease...
<Fade> whatchew mean, disease?
<Fade> it's a feature.
<Viper550> Best icons ever: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/44439-1.png
<Section32> Fade: I still need to open up the SSH port on this machine first. I can't even log into this box from within my network.
<Jucato> lol!
<ubuntu__> http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<ubuntu__> kubuntu sukz
<ubuntu__> slack ownz ^^
<Fade> Section32: apt-get install openssh-server
<Viper550>  /kick ubuntu__
* Jucato kickz ubuntu__'z azz
<Jucato> :-D
<ubuntu__> come on Viper550
<sleeptyper> someone wants a nodebleed ...
<ubuntu__> :P
<sleeptyper> nosebleed*
<ubuntu__> priceless
* sleeptyper hides
<soulrider> lol
<Viper550> "You need to be a channel operator to do that" D'oh!
<Fade> reboot. bbiab
<Fade> <detached>
<ubuntu__> cry Viper550
<ubuntu__> ^^
<sleeptyper> ubuntu__, why you are here then? ;)
<Viper550> is he a bot.
<ubuntu__> kubuntu sukz
<Viper550> ???
<ubuntu__> slack ownz ^^
<Viper550> He's a bot, leave.
<Jucato> hm....
<sleeptyper> he's a brasilian on live cd
<Jucato> nah he's not. he's just someone who has a lot of time and nothing to do...
<Kutan> lol
<sleeptyper> hehe
<Viper550> If you hate Ubuntu, ubuntu__, why are you USING IT RIGHT NOW?
<ubuntu__> Viper550:
<ubuntu__> cry ^^
<sleeptyper> some brassies are morons anyway...
<aliasfred> ubuntu__: please behave
<Jucato> ok let's not get into racial wars here...
<Viper550> Leave. I don't have the capacity to cry.
<ubuntu__> cry aliasfred
<ubuntu__> ^^
<aliasfred> hmmm ok
<Jucato> hm.. should I cry for ops?
<Section32> Excellent
<aliasfred> any channel operator around ?
<Section32> Fade: Thanks it worked.
<ryan_> hello everyone
<Viper550> No...but there is ChanServ
<Jucato> aliasfred: should I or should you?
<Jucato> call for ops...
* Jucato is a bit more lenient... waiting for another out of line remark...
<fdoving> aliasfred: yes.
<ubuntu__> kubuntu sukz
<Jucato> oh there...
<ubuntu__> slack ownz ^^
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> that's 2
<aliasfred> fdoving: ubuntu__ is misbahaving strongly :)
<Viper550> ubuntu__ Ironic, I don't use Ubuntu!
<Kutan> Why should you be lenient? Obviously the person is an idiot, therefore: Instaban.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@*.dsl.telesp.net.br]  by fdoving
* ubuntu__ was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Please don't.)
<aliasfred> thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<Jucato> <-- ubuntu__ has left this channel (requested by fdoving). <--- requested... our channel is too kind...
<Viper550> Yay!
<Kutan> lol
<fdoving> i'm just too nice.
<Jucato> hahah
<soulrider> :)
<Viper550> Oh yeah, I really do not use Ubuntu. I used to though, so that's why I still contribute
<Jucato> May I ask your permission to kick you out of the room?
<anon32> KDE is bloated!
<Viper550> I
<Jucato> lol
<Viper550> am using KDE right now
<aliasfred> mouaoua
<keith> Please help! I'm trying to delete a file from a flash drive using shift-del in konqueror. I get message: 'Could not delete file /media/sdb1/.Trash-1000.'
<NDPTAL85> Viper550: What do you use now?
<Viper550> Fedora Core 5
<NDPTAL85> Viper550: Because you like it or you need it for work?
<Jucato> is it just me, or does Konqueror-KGet really have a problem with downloading from pages that use PHP?
<Viper550> Switched from Ubuntu Breezy, APT was having problems, and before Ubuntu I used to use Red Hat 9 so I decided to go back to my roots.
<ep> Want to update a couple of packages by building from source. Easy enough, "./configure && make && make install", but I don't understand how this fits in (if at all) with the APT packing system.  For instance, how do I uninstall a said package and what do I do if said package is replacing an older version which was installed via apt-get?
<Jucato> Viper550: it's kool that FC 5 has realesed Live-Spin. but it would be kooler if it were installable...
<fdoving> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<fdoving> ep: 
<fdoving> ep: ^^
<Viper550> I did however before going up to FC5, try installing Gentoo 2006.0
<Jucato> ep: if you're still available in 1.5 hours, you're welcome to join us at #ubuntu-classroom
<Kutan> o_o;
<ep> thank you
<malice> Does anyone else know of another good multi player game to get besides chess :)
<Jucato> today's class will be about package basics and compiling
<NDPTAL85> I used to compile a ton of stuff for no reason back when I first got Mac OS X by using Fink. http://fink.sourceforge.net
<malice> I don't wanna learn that :P
<NDPTAL85> Fink basically is apt-get for OS X
<reddwolf78> does anyone no how to get xmms to work with shoutcast or icecast
<Kutan> That's kinda weird... I guess I know now how newbie friendly k/ubuntu is.
<Viper550> Jucato: There is a FC5 based installable Live CD distro though called Berry Linux... http://berry.sourceforge.jp/
<Jucato> Kutan: huh?
<fdoving> malice: netris and gtetrinet. :)
<NDPTAL85> But after a while it got old, which is why I never gave Gentoo a try.
<Jucato> Viper550: tried that. Actually had fun trying to log into the Japanese desktop :-D
<malice> fdoving: is it multi player?
<Kutan> Cause you have a "classroom" o_O, I doubt you see many operating systems with somethin like that.
<malice> wait
<malice> tetris
<malice> fear
<malice> hehehe
<fdoving> malice: yes, multiplayer tetris :)
<Viper550> You can select the English option from the menu
<Jucato> Viper550: but FC 5 Live-Spin is more or less as close as you can get to the real FC right?
<fdoving> have to go, visiting inlaws. bye.
<Viper550> And the new version even has XGL!
<Jucato> Viper550: I know, I was just playing around with it
<Viper550> Yes...
<Jucato> Viper550: last I checked, Berry Linux didn't have an English option for XGL. only the japanese login
<Viper550> Yes it does
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed
<Jucato> hm... darn! just when I erased the CD....
<Kutan> Late sleeper.
<reddwolf78> does anyone no how to get xmms to work with shoutcast or icecast or alest point me in the right direction
<soulrider> hey Hawkwind
<Jucato> Hawkwind: good morning!
<Viper550> Jucato: "Berry Linux (XGL/English)
<Hawkwind> Barely morning!  I did try to sleep til noon :P
<Kutan> lol
<Jucato> lol
<soulrider> lol
<Kutan> lol
<Jucato> Hawkwind: i think this the first time that it's both AM in our timezones
<Hawkwind> Hah
<soulrider> Jucato: are you a bot? youre allways here, and talking :) :P
<malice> reddwolf78 just download the link and then drag it over to xmms
<Jucato> I wouldn't be talking if I were a bot :-D
<Jucato> or I could be a bot with a very high language capability
<reddwolf78> what link
<Kutan> We could all be bots.
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: Right click in the playlist area and you can add URL's or any file type
<Kutan> It's a government conspiracy.
<reddwolf78> ok
<reddwolf78> but i would like to set it up were when i run xmms is broadcast music out
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: You mean displayed into IRC ?
<soulrider> oh noes! Kutan
<reddwolf78> i'm a dj on the weakends and i have loads of music that people want to hear so i used winamp on xp to playmusic online
<reddwolf78> and i would like to do that same thing but on linux
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: So you want it to where people can tune into your stream ?
<Kutan> I know I might be a bit of a lazy bastard but.. Anyone know of a C++ compiler WITH a GUI? I'm not too good with the command line yet.
<reddwolf78> yes
<reddwolf78> how do i get that set up for linux
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: ices and icecast
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: That's what I use
<ubuntu> Hi
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: http://DoomSickle.com:101/stream.ogg   <~~That's mine
<ubuntu> Anyone try the Knot 2 ?
<reddwolf78> hmm. i have all the packages for ice caszt but to no aval have i gotten it to work were ppl can here me
* Jucato has
<reddwolf78> cool
<reddwolf78> but how would i do something like that for my self
<boblenain> HI
<Viper550> %96
<Viper550> DONE!
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: I told you, setup ices and icecast
<Viper550> http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/4098/realistiK-r1-tar.bz2.html
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: http://DoomSickle.com:101/stream.ogg <- produced some firewall error from here.
<reddwolf78> ok
<Gomezd3n> Anyone install compiz on KDE that could give me a quick hand?
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: Did you put that into your audio player or try to open it in a webbrowser ?
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: in a web browser, firefox
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: That's why.  It's a live stream that you listen to with an audio player like xmms
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: hmm ok. true it works thru mplayer
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: the error provided by firefox is weird tho
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: 'access to port number given has been disabled for security reason'
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: seems a lot like a icmp
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: Right.  It's supposed to do that
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: usually when i put url of a stream in firefox, it works ok. what is the different here ?
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: Not sure.  I've never known my icecast/ices server to play in a browser
<qihua> ?
<kubuntu-newbie> hi folsk
<kubuntu-newbie> folks
<Jucato> hi
<nickv111> Hello. I'm using the "radeon" X11 driver with my graphics card, but I'm still getting an error when I do "glxgears" saying 'Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".'
<nickv111> However, I have "load dri" in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SonicChao> I installed deKorator -- but how do I use it?
<Dr_Willis> check its homepage :)
<Jucato> SonicChao: deKorator is a window decoration themable engine. so it's in System Settings > Appearance > Window Decorations
<SonicChao> Jucato: i see nothing new in there...
<Jucato> choose deKorator from the drop-down list.
<Jucato> I think you need to install themes for deKorator
<Drenhead> I have kubuntu installed, but I tried to install gnome to try it out, now I can't log into the system.  I said KDE should be the default, but now when I reboot, the gnome login screen comes up.  when I login there, the Kubuntu splash screen comes up, but nothing else happens.
<SonicChao> Jucato: Oh, i see thanks
<Jucato> take note that the version of deKorator from the repositories is older than the current
<SonicChao> Jucato: kde-look.org? =)
<nivekz> Hello. Is there any gui way to configure autostart in kde?
<Jucato> SonicChao: exactly
<SonicChao> Jucato: Ok
<Jucato> SonicChao: take note though, the deKorator in the repos is version 0.2. the Latest is 0.3. Themes for 0.3 won't work with 0.2
<adaran> anyone here use amarok on kubuntu PPC? if so, is it working for you?
<Jucato> adaran: Amarok 1.4.2?
<adaran> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> I think it's bugged
<Jucato> they're working on it (I think)
<adaran> Jucato: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133450
<adaran> i've spelled it out there =)
<adaran> is that the same problem you're having?
<Jucato> not me. but I've seen the bug reports. there's also another one filed in Launchpad.net...
<adaran> Jucato: do you have an url for the launchpad bug
<Jucato> hm... hold on
<skavenge> *shrug* ive got it running fine on two machoines here (1.4.2)
<Jucato> skavenge: PPC?
<skavenge> non ppc sorry missed that
<skavenge> ;p
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> :p
<Fri13> Hello, im having very wierd problem, when i log in, my keyboard layout is right (fi) but after 5-7 seconds, it will change to english. I didnt do anything on KDE side on my account, just added new user and logged in with it, toke few screenshots and logged out and back to my. Xorg is right, Kcontrol is right....
<Jucato> adaran: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58566
<adaran> Jucato: thanks, that's exactly the problem i'm havin
<adaran> *having
<Jucato> adaran: take comfort in the fact that you are not alone. eheheh
<nickv111> When I do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", it doesn
<nickv111> Erm, it doesn't give me an option for the "radeon" driver
<Trollinator> nickv111: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<Trollinator> then it should give you the option
<Fri13> What can change keyboard layout on-the-fly on kubuntu after logged in?
<Trollinator> xmodmap, iirc
<Fri13> Like im having right layout when im on KDM and when KDE has started. Then after few seconds, it changes it to english.
<ubuntu> anyone there?
<Trollinator> Alt+F2 --> kcontrol --> regional Settings and Accessibility --> Layout
<Trollinator> ubuntu: no, we're not here
<Trollinator> i'm just an illusion
<Trollinator> you're hallucinating
<Trollinator> go to the doctor
<Trollinator> NOW
<ubuntu> is that all
<ubuntu> ?
<Trollinator> i'm too much for you already...
<ubuntu> hihih
<Dr_Willis> SonicChao, http://motyr.cheetux.org.il/deKorator/deKoratorFlashMovie/intallTheme/installTheme.html
<Fri13> Nope, it dont work... all those layout settings are right.
<ubuntu> i am trying for live cd of kubuntu
<Trollinator> Fri13: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fri13> Trollinator: it dont help either....
<ubuntu> oye gatito hablas espanol
<heinkel_111> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Trollinator> what's wrong with it anyway?
<ubuntu> wel i do not have problems with the language
<Trollinator> does it work when you create another user?
<Fri13> Trollinator: My layout is right when i use KDM or when i log in. Then just when i can i open ALT+F2 and i start pressing ? key, it gives right mark as it should on my layout (fi) but after klipper and kerry has started, layout is english.
<Fri13> I have checked xorg settings, kcontrol keyboard and region settings... etc.
<Trollinator> strange
<Fri13> Even keyboard order is only for Finnish and if i take that flag to show, it shows it is finnish.
<Trollinator> does it work when you try with another ser?
<Trollinator> *user
<Fri13> When i use other user, it is how it should be.
<Trollinator> i'd just create a new account and merge my settings...
<Fri13> But it's not so big deal for me to remove .kde and then just apply those my settings from backups... just liked to know is there somekind extra thing on kubuntu KDE version (because this has ever happend to me on SUSE on 4 years).
<Trollinator> that's because ubuntu sucks. Use debian
<Trollinator> :o)
<Trollinator> i mean it, ubuntu sucks. there has been a fix for libxine for ages, but i still can't play FLACs :/
<Fri13> Trollinator: My #1 OS is SUSE still.. but sometimes you just need to use others so you can write about them ;-)
<Gatito> or bi densein
<Trollinator> i get your point :(
<Kr4t05> Trollinator: At least you're honest.
<Gatito> vagen strugen vagen
<Fri13> Ok, but mayby i found someday reason for that wierd thing... Thx about time...
<Gatito> spagueti
<Trollinator> Kr4t05: about what?
<Gatito> what?
<Kr4t05> Trollinator: eh, nothing.
<Gatito> your engliish is very poor
<Trollinator> who's?
<Gatito> whos what?
<Trollinator> who's english is very poor?
<Jucato> leaving this room to go to #ubuntu-classroom classes (should) start in a few minutes...
<randcoop> join ubuntu-classroom
<revrogue> mornin all :)
<Trollinator> revrogue: it's five past eight
<neil__> word
<Viper550> Anyone wondering what my Fedora desktop looks like?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: How do I set the clock in the bottom right corner to display 12 hour time instead of 24 hour time
<Hawkwind> Viper550: No, but they might in #Fedora
<Pointblank_> hey all
<abattoir> Hawkwind: Date and time format
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I see no setting for it in there.  This is on Edgy Knot2 in vmware
<abattoir> Hawkwind: rt. click ->Date and time format->Times and dates
<abattoir> Hawkwind: one sec, brb
<abattoir> Hawkwind: ok, click on the combobox, you'd see 'pH:MM:SS..'
<abattoir> Hawkwind: modify it to your needs
<Xcalibur> yo, when I goto install anything, i get BREAK in red letters in adept?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Ahhh, thanks
<abattoir> Hawkwind: cool :)
<Hawkwind> Can you tell I never use KDE :P
<Xcalibur> Hawkind, I need you supergenius-ness
<abattoir> Xcalibur: try a 'sudo apt-get update' and a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Xcalibur> ok
<abattoir> Xcalibur: or try installing a package throught the cli to find what exactly it is complaining about
<Xcalibur> it has something to do with libgtk
<deniel> algum brasileiro?
<Hawkwind> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<actinic> anyone here running opera 9?
<Xcalibur> still having prob witht the install, it keeps telling me "E: broken packages"
<Xcalibur> I am
<Xcalibur> for linux
<actinic> Xcalibur, good.  Do you use RSS feeds with it?
<Xcalibur> yeah
<Perkabalo> Only me who can't reach www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<actinic> Xcalibur, i can't seem to edit/abbreivate the rss feed names
<Xcalibur> lol
<actinic> right-click > properties allows u to edit but it doesn't 'stick'
<actinic> could u try?
<Perkabalo> :) ?
<sleeptyper> Perkabalo, it works, but slowly
<Perkabalo> now!
<actinic> Xcalibur?
<Xcalibur> it lets me
<Xcalibur> lol
<actinic> interesting
<tuliouel> Does Kubuntu 6.06 come with badram or I'll need to install a patch???????????
<actinic> tuliouel, it comes with it
<actinic> tuliouel, correction it comes with memtest
<tuliouel> I've done the memtest. I have the data... What comes next?
<Xcalibur> this blows tho, I want firefox, and the only way to use it is with wine
<Xcalibur> dammit
<actinic> you remaining 286 people can chip in anytime :)
<Xcalibur> idk anything about memtest, or badram
<Xcalibur> srry
<Freethought> Hello :)
<Xmov> russian were are you
<Xmov> !!!!!!!
<Freethought> May i shoot a question?:)
<tuliouel> ?
<Freethought> ?
<actinic> tuliouel, new ram?
<tuliouel> So I guess I'll need to get a patch for badram... where can I learn?
<Xcalibur> firefox through wine blows
<tuliouel> old BAD ram
<Freethought> huston i have a problem
<aliasfred> !asj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aliasfred> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<willnapier> Hi there everyone
<Xcalibur> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xcalibur> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<elknof1> hey. hi everyone
<willnapier> Just bought a pc with an intel p965 chipset (core 2 duo). Can't install kubuntu. Anyone here know about this?
<elknof1> does anyone knows how to upgrade mi kernel from 386 to 686??
<draik> elknof1, type       sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Xmov>   
<Xmov> !!!!!!
<draik> elknof1, then, after its done, remove the 386 by typing           sudo apt-get remove linux-image-386 linux-headers-386 linux-restricted-386
<elknof1> draik, will it erase the current version??
<draik> no, just overwrite
<draik> well, not really overwrite, but makes it as an available boot option
<elknof1> draik, thaks..   can i do it on the run??
<draik> do it in Konsole (terminal)
<tuliouel> Can anubody here tell me where and how to install badram in my machine? I have some defects detected by memtest.
<draik> then once it's done, restart and select the 686 boot option
<recon0> When I try to play an MP3 file with amaroK, it skips the 3:45 song and refuses to play it.
<draik> elknof1, you may also not have the linux-restricted-386 so just delete it from your command and continue with the other 2 removals
<elknof1> draik, when the past versions are erased i wont see them anymore in the grub...  isn't it??
<draik> that's right
<draik> if you want to keep them go right ahead
<elknof1> draik, no i dont want to keep them...     hey tahnks a lot
<draik> np
<draik> elknof1, it could be a while during the 686 install, depending on your CPU and RAM
<elknof1> draik, about how many?
<draik> dunno
<draik> I am running 3.2GHz P4 with 3GB RAM
<draik> took only about 2 minutes, tops
<elknof1> draik, well u have a super computer...   im running under a pentium m 1.44 1gb ram... it will take like 15
<draik> hmmm
<draik> well, it will tell you the time in the bottom right-hand corner of your konsole
<draik> per download, not so much for the install
<draik> elknof1, where are you now on the download/install?
<Mitsurugi> (hello) quick question. does kubuntu auto read usb sticks?
<elknof1> draik, im downloading...  13%
<draik> Mitsurugi, have you tried to plug a USB stick in yet?
<draik> elknof1, ok. It will be a while, but well worth it. 686 works really well with Intel
<wckdkl0wn> anyone know of a good program for linux that will go to a site u say and download every image on that site?
<Mitsurugi> draik: no but will dont wana keep switching between windows and linux because i have no internet connection working for linux
<The_Stephan> suse not good
<draik> ummm, aren't you using linux right now, Mitsurugi?
<Mitsurugi> no
<Mitsurugi> cant get kppp to connect to the net
<draik> you're using dial-up?
<Mitsurugi> yea
<draik> ouch
<draik> sorry
<Mitsurugi> its not really dial up
<draik> ummm, you can always mount the USB, but be sure it's recognized first
<draik> Kubuntu automatically loads it up for me once I plug in the USB stick
<Mitsurugi> k
<Zooliegsm> 	i want to do a backup,i mounted a 20gb matrox winchester with fat32 fs,and i started to copy the thing i need.but after a few mp3 and other files the disk is marked as full,but i do nothing.i lost my 16,4gb.....whats the problem? what i need to do?if i mount it,ubuntu says immidietly that "not enough space on drive".
<The_Stephan> test
<Zooliegsm> hello all
<pp> hola
<wilfred> Zooliegsm: fat32 can't handle individual files bigger than 2GB - did you have any of thos?
<Zooliegsm> nope
<pp> algun hispano
<Zooliegsm> i know that...i just have mp3 files
<Zooliegsm> and some other docs
<sleeptyper> wilfred, bigger than 4GB ...
<Zooliegsm> any idea?
<maninder> yo can some one help me
<marcus> hi
<maninder> im on the a msn site
<maninder> im downloading this shit right now
<maninder> do i install it like a windows installer?
<marcus> i need help to set openGL resolution
<marcus> i can't start up sopengl screensavers
<draik> maninder, install what? Nothing really installs like windows
<maninder> wow my internet on linux is madd slow
<Zooliegsm> sorry,my opera closed....so any idea?
<draik> maninder, what are you trying to install? What are you downloading? What do you need help with???
<maninder> okay im on this a msn site
<willnapier> #freeBSDhelp
<maninder> and im downloadint the msn linux version
<abattoir> draik: i think he is trying to install amsn
<maninder> what do i do once its done?
<abattoir> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<maninder> how do i install it
<abattoir> maninder: which file are you downloading? which format?
<maninder> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn-0.95-1.linux-installer.x86_64.bin?use_mirror=easynews
<maninder> that one
<draik> right you are, abattoir, as always
<maninder> i just went gogle and typed in linux msn version
<abattoir> maninder: are you on a 64 bit pc?
<maninder> ye
<maninder> 64
<abattoir> maninder: msn works w/ kopete too
<abattoir> maninder: which comes preinstalled w/ kubuntu
<maninder> naw kopete is cheap
<maninder> i want a nice lookin program
<abattoir> ok... whatever
<maninder> alright its done downloading
<maninder> now what?
<maninder> double click iT?
<draik> maninder, kopete has skins. Get them and change the look
<abattoir> yes, especially now that it supports adium themes
<maninder> okay listen
<abattoir> maninder: also one more thing... do you have the 64 bit version of kubuntu installed?
<maninder> i also have flash its a folder i unziped
<maninder> ye
<maninder> i have the 64 kubuntu
<maninder> what do i do with these folders copy and past them?
<maninder> in the media fodler?
<abattoir> maninder: i'd actually recommending setting up universe and multiverse repostitories
<maninder> what does that mean?
<abattoir> maninder: once you do that, things like install amsn, flash is a.... well flash
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> maninder: ^^^ please read that
<maninder> okay but listen
<maninder> when i try openin the msn foler its not opening
<maninder> it says what program do you wana open with
<abattoir> maninder: its not a folder..
<abattoir> maninder: its a binary file...
<maninder> ye so what do i do with it?
<abattoir> maninder: try 'sh ./filename.bin' in the cli
<abattoir> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<abattoir> of course, replace filename.bin w/ the actual name of the file...
<draik> and don't use the '
<abattoir> maninder: but as i said, you might find setting up universe/multiverse and getting packages from there easier
<abattoir> draik: aah, yes, thanks :)
<draik> abattoir, cya
<abattoir> draik: bye :)
<draik> abattoir, not cya like "see ya"... cya like "Cover Your @$$"
<abattoir> maninder: once you have universe and multiverse setup...
<abattoir> draik: heh, lol
<abattoir> bah
<digivore> !mepis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mepis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digivore> what is mepis?
<Mehercle> a distro
<aliasfred> isnt that another distribution
<abattoir> digivore: which is a kubuntu derivative
<aliasfred> ah ok this explain why people come here to ask about it :)
<digivore> ohh, ok..    if someone is explaing steps on how to install a USB NIC on mepis would that work also in kubuntu?
<digivore> anyone have experience installing a linksys WUSB11 in kubuntu?
<SonicChao> How to change login window?
<wckdkl0wn> anyone know of a good program for linux that will go to a site u say and download every image on that site?
<NamShub> wget?
<willnapier> anyone here familiar with problems installing linux on a new intel core 2 duo p965?
<draik> wckdkl0wn, do you use firefox (or mozilla)? They have an extension called DownThemAll which does that for you
<dein> would anyone like to help me with an update problem?
<draik> dein, what's your update problem?
<sonny> bonsoir, y a des francais ici ?
<dein> 4 possible updates have appeared on adept updater for the past week and a half
<aliasfred> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sonny> merci de l'info !
<draik> dein, and? can't install them or what/
<sonny> bonne soire !
<dein> but when i try to update them, i get 404 errors on all of the packages
<draik> ?
<aliasfred> sonny: #ubuntu-fr a plus de gens
<draik> dein, have you tried through your CLI?
<draik> dein,        sudo apt-get upgrade
<draik> type that in your konsole
<dein> im trying right now
<dein> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c47/vashmoto/dio.gif
<dein> Errhttp://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main libtag1c2a 1.4-4~dapper1
<dein>   404 Not Found
<dein> oops sorry about the link lol
<dein> but that's the error i keep getting
<proudfoot> hi
<Mehercle> hi proudfoot
<proudfoot> how do I setup a wireless lan card for kubuntu?
<proudfoot> uhm, its reconized
<proudfoot> but apparently wlassistant fails to detect the power levels of the access point
<proudfoot> reporting everything as -1
<aliasfred> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draik> backport...
<dein> hmmm
<dein> didn't notice it was coming from backports
<dein> maybe i should try switching to the uk backports repository?
<dein> changing to the uk server fixed it draik
<dein> thanks for the help
<draik> ummm... sure... didn't do anything really, but I guess you're welcome then
<Kutan> Hey, what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu again?
<Jucato> dein: sorry  just came in. the au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports have been empty since I don't know when. I've noticed that the other day
<sophtpaw> hi
<dein> hmm weird
<sophtpaw> forgot password to my nick
<dein> im switching all my repositories to the uk servers
<Jucato> Kutan: Kubuntu = KDE, Ubuntu = GNOME
<dein> ive had too many problems with au ones
<Kutan> Ah
<sophtpaw> hi Guys, forgot my password. Anyone, know how that is recovered?
<draik> password to what?
<dein> one sec sophtpaw
<draik> sophtpaw, password to your kubuntu login? IRC login? to what?
<aliasfred> q. i mount a directory on a remote computer thru nfs, and i would like to execute the programm from this nfs, apparently i got some right issue, any idea of where i could look ?
<Ashex> okay, this is starting to get to me
<sophtpaw> draik: says that my nick is already taken. I'm new to kubuntu. used to ubuntu
<Ashex> Grub takes 4 minutes to load
<Ashex> It used to take less then 10 seconds
<draik> sophtpaw, did you register the nick?
<Ashex> I have a sata drive that has kubuntu 64-bit and windows on it (seperate partitions), and an ide drive with kubuntu32
<sophtpaw> draik: it is my nick, i believe i registered it a long time ago. I use it on teh ubuntu forums
<draik> if you registered it, then you can retrieve it
<Ashex> the 64-bit went crazy on me so I had to add the ide drive in and install 32-bit to it, after the install the 64-bit install dissapeared from grub
<sophtpaw> draik: well, i don't know the password anymore
<draik> do you remember the email address you used to register the nick?
<Ashex> is it possible that since I have 2 active partitions, it slows down grub?
<Ashex> or is grub just fubar?
<sophtpaw> draik: not 100% but i think so
<draik> ok
<draik> sophtpaw, you have to message an op and see if they can help you get it back... let me find one for you
<sophtpaw> draik: thx
<draik> sophtpaw, type        /msg lilo I forgot my password
<draik> lilo can help you out
<draik> sophtpaw, you're welcome
<sophtpaw> draik: huh?
<Pointblank> hey
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<sophtpaw> miyu, do you play Go?
<draik> <sophtpaw> draik: thx
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=buddy@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by fdoving
<sophtpaw> draik: thx, for what?
<draik> that's what you said
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-75-22-20-242.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net *!*@CPE-124-181-202-218.vic.bigpond.net.au *!*@adsl-70-253-167-178.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net %*!*@dialup-128.138.221.203.acc03-beac-mcy.comindico.com.au]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=ubuntu@*.dsl.telesp.net.br]  by fdoving
<Pointblank> is this a support channel?
* sophtpaw is confused
<fdoving> Pointblank: yes.
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@d86051.upc-d.chello.nl *!*@h-66-134-148-176.sfldmidn.covad.net *!*@ip68-4-214-163.oc.oc.cox.net]  by fdoving
<Pointblank> excellent, i have a question
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<sophtpaw> draik: i still don't have my password. That command you gave me didn't help. I don't remember saying thx either
<draik> !ask > Pointblank
<draik> sophtpaw, scroll up... and that command messages someone for you. lilo will get to you in time
<Jucato> sophtpaw: scroll up and you'll see you said thank
<Jucato> thx*
<Pointblank> i have a fat32 partition and i go into disks - partitions, create a folder and enable it so i can acess the files ont he parition which works fine
<Pointblank> but eveyrtime i restart i have to do this again
<Pointblank> how can i make it permenant
<Jucato> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<now3d> Hi, is there a way I can use dpkg to check the md5sums of all installed packages please?
<fdoving> now3d: install the 'debsums' package.
* Jucato takes notes.. didn't know about debsums
<aliasfred> good fstab link, i found the option i was looking for :)
<aliasfred> aka 'exec' in the fstab line
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> who knew ubotu could be helpful at times...
<aliasfred> well so i believed :)
<Pointblank> hey i access the fstab file and my fate2 partition is not listed there, do i just add it?
<Pointblank> fat32 even
<aliasfred> yep
<fdoving> Pointblank: you should consider using /etc/pmount.allow instead of fstab.
<fdoving> Pointblank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions for more information.
* Jucato takes notes again... didn't know about /etc/pmount.allow
<Pointblank> nice
<Pointblank> ive doen the pmount.allow and i do belive it is working now
<Pointblank> thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<fdoving> it's easier and (often) better than the fstab way :)
* Jucato wonders if all these will still apply in Edgy...
<fdoving> yes, they do.
<Pointblank> yea as you just have to add the partition name instead of all the details
<fdoving> Pointblank: as a side note, this will not auto-mount the fat partition at boot.
<fdoving> Pointblank: you have to go to media:/ or disks to mount it.
<Pointblank> ok i see
<now3d> fdoving: Ok, thanks I am testing 2ith "debsums" now. Many packages dont have an md5sums though, do you know why?
<Pointblank> brb 5 mins
<fdoving> now3d: do you have a example package that doesn't have a md5sum?
<now3d> fdoving: ltrace, mawk, mime-support, mount
<aliasfred> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-9c1ead18dc7cd4bd83300c275fa72b3e5da182c8 <- reading the motivation of "Why doesn't Ubuntu 6.06 allow me to access my Windows partition straight away?" and i fail to understand. a lot of people complain about this. why not mount it automatically if all the parameters can be guessed ?
<now3d> fdoving:  Hmm,i just got this error from debsums:  Reading from filehandle failed at /usr/bin/debsums line 266, <SUMS> line 17.
<fdoving> now3d: you can list them with 'debsums -l' actually :)'
<Pointblank> ok back
<fdoving> now3d: you can use 'debsums --generate=missing' if you know you've got the correct files, and that they haven't been changed.
<sf_> how do i change me kwallet password?
<fdoving> sf_: open the kwalletmanager, right-click on the wallet -> change password
<chopin> i just killed all group execute perms recursively under a directory ... is there a way to chmod -R g+x all directories, avoiding files?
<proudfoot> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<proudfoot> blah
<proudfoot> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<fdoving> chopin: something like: find topdir/ -type d|xargs chmod g+x
<chopin> ooh
* chopin tries
<phreakys> hi there
<phreakys> does anyone know if there is an overclocking utility for ati gfx cards on ubuntu?
<chopin> fdoving: vielen dank ... that works
<fdoving> phreakys: only for nvidia as far as i know.
<fdoving> chopin: great :)
<phreakys> ah ok
<azazel> Bonsoir !
<azazel> j'ai une question?Je veux telecharger un truc,bien,mais je prend quois Debian?je suis sous Kubuntu !
<fdoving> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<proudfoot> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<now3d> fdoving: ok, thanks, could we get them to ship with md5sums files?
<phreakys> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91108.html
<phreakys> ati overclocking :-)
<fdoving> now3d: you could post bugreports.
<now3d> fdoving: could you tell me the bug reporting server pls?
<Pointblank> i got another quick question, i installed fluxbox and it comes up at start where you choose kde or gnome but how do i uninstall it now
<fdoving> Pointblank: kmenu -> system -> adept manager search for fluxbox  click it, and click 'request removal'
<Pointblank> ah nice one, thanks again
<proudfoot> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<proudfoot> blah, how do I install a chinese langauge pack on kubuntu?
<proudfoot> !langauge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phreakys> anyone experience with rovclock?
<D4rkly> has anyone installed the second life linux client ?
<fdoving> proudfoot: install the package language-pack-kde-zh
<fdoving> proudfoot: that is in kmenu -> system -> adept manager
<cvasilak> hello, can someone suggest a video4linux capture client?
<dmoyne> hello : ; again has anybody made ldap server work with SSL ?
<SonicChao> how do I change the bzckground in konqueror?
<fdoving> SonicChao: in filemanager:  view -> setup background.. (at the bottom)
<SonicChao> fdoving: Ok, thanks =)
<Pointblank> is it possible to get weather applets to add to panels on the desktop?
<proudfoot> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Pointblank> without using gdesklets
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> what app does kubuntu use for the bootsplash?
<niroxx> hello, can someone of you download the libary "libglu1-mesa" ?
<fdoving> Pointblank: you can use superkaramba, but there is also a weather applet you can access though right clicking on the panel -> add program to the panel... find the weather applet.
<fdoving> Flosoft: usplash
<Flosoft> thx fdoving
<Pointblank> fdoving, i right click on panel and go to 'add applet' and there are no weather ones listed, is it under somrthing else?
<fdoving> Pointblank: hmm.. hang on.
<Pointblank> that is what i was lookjing for though, instead of through another program like gdesklets or something
<fdoving> Pointblank: try to install the package 'kweather' (kmenu -> system -> adept manager)
<Pointblank> ok one sec
<Pointblank> ah yes this seems to be it, once again thanks :P
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<skavenge> kweather never seems to work for me, says the station needs to be updated
<lotusleaf> skavenge: use the weather applets from gnome instead
<Pointblank> yes i just noticed that
<skavenge> they wont add to the panel will they?
<lotusleaf> skavenge: in gDesklets, they work for me ;)
<lotusleaf> skavenge: I've never tried that
<Pointblank> nah it says that the weather stattion does not exist
<skavenge> lol well im not gonna run gdesklets just for weather heh
<Pointblank> yea thats why i was looking at this
<lotusleaf> skavenge: there should be some weather app aside from kweather which drops into panel
<Pointblank> yea
<Pointblank> none of the stations seem to work for me
<lotusleaf> skavenge: kweather's always crashed for me at random times anyway
<lotusleaf> skavenge: like kbear
<lotusleaf> skavenge: both kbear and kweather I avoid like the plague ;)
<skavenge> maybe ill look for one in superkaramba
<lotusleaf> skavenge: good idea ;)
<Pointblank> whats superkaramba?
<lotusleaf> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<skavenge> Pointblank: pretty cool little tool that lets you pick and download all these apps to display -alot- of different things on your desktop
<Pointblank> kinda like gdesklets or better?
<lotusleaf> Pointblank: yup
<Pointblank> does it use a lot of memory while running in backround or is it smooth?
<skavenge> smooth for me and i have barely any ram (512)
<Pointblank> ok cool il give it a go :P
<skavenge> and i use a big info deal called specstatus that uses fake transparency etc and it doesnt hog at all
<Pointblank> sweet sounds good i am downloading it now
<Pointblank> is liquid weather any good?
<Pointblank> or is there a better weather app avaiable with superkaramba
<lotusleaf> mythtv also has a weather app, doesn't it? :)
<skavenge> Pointblank: looks like the only one i see really
<Pointblank> do i have to download from their website? i thought it would auto install through superkaramba but it doesnt seem so
<skavenge> nope it just points you to it
<skavenge> save it somewhere then do 'install local theme' from the superkaramba window
<Pointblank> ah i see
<Pointblank> its opening it in kate
<Pointblank> is that correct?
<Pointblank> and then i save it?
<whiskers> i need help with mpeg video files, i can play them, but i dont get any sound
<lotusleaf> has anyone tried the game: http://dark-oberon.sourceforge.net/  ??
<whiskers> i get sound in other applications though
<skavenge> Pointblank: well i'd right click and 'save link as' personally
<Pointblank> ah k
<Pointblank> also
<Pointblank> the current version requires two other things
<Pointblank> imagemagik
<Pointblank> and pyqt
<Pointblank> do i need to install those aswell or are they allready installed?
<skavenge> im checking now
<lotusleaf> Pointblank: if it needs them, install them :)
<Pointblank> kk
<Pointblank> lol
* lotusleaf grins
<Pointblank> i was just wondering if they were allready on :P
<skavenge> mine works
<skavenge> must be installed
<Pointblank> nice
<skavenge> wow thats fancy ;) a little large though
<Pointblank> hmmi was hoping for something compact, maybe it can be made smaller with a little settings editing
<skavenge> looks like that may be it for size
<Pointblank> something like the size of kweather, but something that works unlike kweather
<lotusleaf> there's always gdesklets which has several weather applets to choose from :)
<Pointblank> i have gdesklets but i found it slowed my computer down a bit
<lotusleaf> really?
<Pointblank> or might have been my imagination, does it use a lot of memory/cpu while runningin background
<Pointblank> i found it wasnt as fast as without them
<Pointblank> i havent used them in a while though
<lotusleaf> Pointblank: perhaps it would depend on the applet(s) loaded?
<skavenge> omg you can add a webcam to liquidweather, thats slick, theres one near me on the harbor
<lotusleaf> Pointblank: not in my experience but YMMV
<Pointblank> i did have about5 applets running
<Pointblank> awesome
<Pointblank> where abouts are you? UK?
<Pointblank> woo its finished downloading
<skavenge> u.s. .. its a big app size wise though, maybe ill just run it on my second desktop or something
<Pointblank> yea
<Pointblank> how do i change the location, i cant see any where to do it
<skavenge> at the bottom put your city in the weather.com search then add it to the 'locations'
<skavenge> its insanely close for me and i live in the sticks in the midwest, its getting its info from a spot about 20 minutes away from me heh
<Pointblank> at the bottom where? theres no textbox or anything
<skavenge> you did right click and go to configure theme right?
<Pointblank> ah no, i thought configure theme would just be colours and stuff, my bad
<skavenge> ah, yeah, what i said earlier is under the 'location' tab
<Pointblank> i got it now :p thanks
<Pointblank> now where can i find a webcam
<skavenge> says its got a plugin for 'kxdocker' .. hmm
<skavenge> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<skavenge> interesting
<whiskers> i read the wiki and i still cant get sound for my mpeg files, and one of the files the wiki says its in the repositories
<whiskers> libxine-extracodecs isnt in there
<skavenge> have you enabled universe and multiverse repositories?
<whiskers> yes
<skavenge> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<skavenge> well its in multiverse, thats where i got mine from ;)
<Pointblank> woah this is annoying, i keep changing the place in the settings but it sticks on wellington
<Pointblank> damnit it wont get off wellington
<skavenge> click on 'update' in the right click window
<Pointblank> yea
<whiskers> its not there
<Pointblank> and then it does the update, refreshes, and its back on wellington
<skavenge> whiskers: you did sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs?
<whiskers> i have adept open
<skavenge> Pointblank: maybe try the reload theme option
<skavenge> whiskers: try it from cli
<whiskers> and i pasted the name in
<skavenge> konsole
<whiskers> ok
<skavenge> you may get an error which might tell us whats going on
<TheGateKeeper> whiskers: don't forget to close adept first
<skavenge> TheGateKeeper: yeah right good call ;)
<whiskers> libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<whiskers> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<whiskers>  :(
<Pointblank> hey skavenge, the reload theme worked
<skavenge> whiskers: your running dapper right? my apt is seeing it
<whiskers> yes
<whiskers> kubuntu 6 LTS
<fdoving> whiskers: you need to have the multiverse repository enabled to get that package.
<fdoving> !multiverse
<whiskers> is that thw cd says
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<whiskers> i have them all turned on
<fdoving> did you run 'apt-get update' or 'fetch updates' in adept?
<fdoving> after enabling the repositories.
<whiskers> i clicked fetch updates
<skavenge> either that or something may be wrong with the sources.list then because the package is in the repos ;/
<TheGateKeeper> whiskers: put this into konqueor --> apt:/show?libxine-extracodecs
<whiskers> ok
<whiskers> it says no package found
<whiskers> and im on a ubuntu site that syas it has the file but so far all the dowload locations are missing the file
<whiskers> ok i found one that works
<TheGateKeeper> whiskers: me thinks it's time for this: ---> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<fdoving> whiskers: please go though this guide one more time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-775cf32093c1bb05fef1e24465c9be753d760275
<whiskers> ok
<Pointblank> im off everyone, thanks for all the help
<fdoving> bye pointblank.
<skavenge> yeah something tells me mutliverse isnt actually enabled right now
<skavenge> cya Pointblank
<Pointblank> cyas
<whiskers> ohhh
<whiskers> i have to type stuff in? i just clicked and chose enable on them
<icheyne> is there a good network monitor that lets me see bandwith down and uploaded on a graph?
<lotusleaf> icheyne: gkrellm
<lotusleaf> !gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<icheyne> thanks lotusleaf
<icheyne> I'll check that out
<icheyne> :)
<lotusleaf> icheyne: there are many other options as well, yw
<fdoving> icheyne: ntop is nice too, might be overkill. nload could work.. console only though.
<lotusleaf> icheyne: gkrellm has a lot of cool plugins
<skavenge> tons heh
<icheyne> something simple and with a gui and graph is ideal
<lotusleaf> icheyne: ksysguard may have that option
<icheyne> lotusleaf, I tried kysguard but I couldn't get it to work
<icheyne> I'm just trying gkrellm
<icheyne> looks interesting
<lotusleaf> icheyne: did you drag the network selection so it would work?
<icheyne> lotusleaf, I selected ra0 - the name of my network interface - is that what you mean?
<grizzly> dpkg -i /var.../archives/bum.deb gives dependency problems, now I can apt-get and download each dependency seperately,
<grizzly> but isn't there something better? Like drab all dependencies?
<lotusleaf> icheyne: that's odd, it works for me ;/
<lotusleaf> icheyne: but gkrellm looks better IMO :)
<icheyne> lotusleaf, thanks
<icheyne> :)
<lotusleaf> icheyne: yw
<fdoving> icheyne: ksysguard works nicely. you just have to make a new 'work sheet' (don't know if that's the correct name, translated on the fly from norwegian). then drop the send and recieve data sensors into the work sheet. and you've got a nice GUI graph.
<grizzly> Or plz tell me the  a way to install old version of apps from archive folder.
<lotusleaf> fdoving: beautiful detail ;)
<lotusleaf> fdoving: which probably explains why it didn't work for him because the default screen for plots is full ;)
<icheyne> fdoving, I tried that - took me a while to work it out - but no graph data came up
<icheyne> weird
<lotusleaf> icheyne: is it working in gkrellm?
<icheyne> I can't see a graph
<lotusleaf> ;/
<icheyne> but I can see there is an activity in gkrellm
<icheyne> there's an internet option
<icheyne> fiddling with it now
<lotusleaf> =)
<icheyne> fdoving, which sensor is best just for getting an idea of the bandwidth?
<icheyne> the tcp packets one seems to log every single packet
<fdoving> icheyne: data transmit and recieve
<icheyne> and slowly
<icheyne> ah I see them
<icheyne> hang on
<proudfoot_> hi people
<fdoving> hi proudfoot_.
<fdoving> icheyne: this is my setup: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/ksysguard-network.png
<fdoving> icheyne: as you can see i have transmit/data and recieve/data in the first graph.. and transmit/packets and recieve/packets in the second graph.
<icheyne> cool
<icheyne> just trying to bring it up now
<icheyne> for some reason xchat is not associated with firefox
<icheyne> hang on
<soulrider> hey there
<fdoving> icheyne: to make more room on the 'sheet' use the properties in the edit menu.
<soulrider> is anyone here int he kubvuntu fold@home tea ,?
<soulrider> team*
<shadowr3d> hello
<shadowr3d> yay
<shadowr3d> im not banned anymore
<shadowr3d> waaaaaaaaaahooooooooooo
<icheyne> fdoving, thanks so much
<icheyne> that's very cool
<shadowr3d> hello
<icheyne> I can't work out how to make the Y-axis easier to understand
<shadowr3d> hello
<icheyne> it does not demarcate itself at all
<shadowr3d> hello
<icheyne> but it's a good start
<fdoving> shadowr3d: welcome back, and now behave nice, and enjoy :)
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> who r you
<shadowr3d> hello yango
<shadowr3d> please dont ban me anymore
<fdoving> shadowr3d: saying hello 3 times in a row within the same minute isn't considert nice behaviour. it's noisy and annoying.
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> sorry
<shadowr3d> does anyone have winxp?
<fdoving> shadowr3d: if you're looking for general chat, you should visit #kubuntu-offtopic - since this is strictly a support channel.
<icheyne> fdoving, thanks again - I'll head off
<icheyne> night
<icheyne> :)
<shadowr3d> I do need help
<fdoving> icheyne: you're welcome, bye. :)
<ubuntu> hi ppl
<shadowr3d> hello
<shadowr3d> fdoving
<shadowr3d> i need support
<fdoving> shadowr3d: if you need help, please compose a question with details on the problem, what you've done to try to solve it, and so on. and ask. don't write random stuff to the channel hoping for someone to ask you questions about your problem.
<alexandros> hello all :)
<fdoving> hi.
<Alvin> need help how to install skype please
<fdoving> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<shadowr3d> o ok then how do make a sound card work on xp because i've tried using the device manager ive also tried looking up the manufactures website but it wont work
<Alvin> thank you
<fdoving> shadowr3d: this channel is for Kubuntu (http://kubuntu.org) support, not Windows XP.
<alex_akos> (ROLF)
<shadowr3d> what is the channel support for xp then?
<shadowr3d> do they have one
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: WinXP? You mean you haven't upgraded to Ubuntu yet?
<fdoving> shadowr3d: i don't know, you could try #windows or #winxp or something like that.
<shadowr3d> yes i have kubuntu
<shadowr3d> o ok
<shadowr3d> i dual boot
<shadowr3d> im using kubuntu right now
<driz> Hey guys i need help to install easyubuntu
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: do a /list and look for windows related channels
<fdoving> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fdoving> driz: ^^
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> thanks
<fdoving> shadowr3d: you're welcome. in the future try to write more than one word on each line, as one word per line is considered noisy.
<shadowr3d> its because i always get connected to this channel and i dont know anymore channels so thank you for the /list
<||Dragon||> Oi alguem pode me ajuda?
<||Dragon||> No consigo instala o amsn
<word> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soulrider> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<word> ah yes didn't quite look like spanish
<||Dragon||> Thanks , i go to ubuntu-pt
<||Dragon||> ;D
<soulrider> ;)
<soulrider> ^_^
<||Dragon||> ;D
<fdoving> :)
<||Dragon||> But, i need install packges of tcltls, and my ubuntu not install
<||Dragon||> the packges
<shadowr3d> how can i get more games on kubuntu
<shadowr3d> oops sorry
<soulrider> lol
<fdoving> shadowr3d: use adept manager (kmenu -> system -> adept manager) to install games and applications.
<soulrider> there are better clients than aMSN in my opinion
<shadowr3d> how can i get more games on kubuntu ive tried the adept package manager and i got some game but i want more is there a website i can go to?
<fdoving> ||Dragon||: you should enable the universe repository.
<||Dragon||> o soulrider, better clients?
<fdoving> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<soulrider> yes
<||Dragon||> hmm fdoving thanks
<soulrider> Kopete is better than aMSN and so is GAIM
<||Dragon||> ;D
<soulrider> linuxgamers.org ?
<soulrider> or somehting like that
<shadowr3d> fdovin could you help me
<fdoving> shadowr3d: probably not, if it is game related i don't know anything.
<soulrider> as i said
<soulrider> there sa site called linux gamers
<soulrider> check it out
<||Dragon||> I  use Gaim in my pc
<fdoving> i only do tetris
<shadowr3d> whats the site?
<soulrider> GAIM is cool :)
<soulrider> google it, i cant remember
<shadowr3d> ok ill try
<skavenge> anyone here real good with ipods? ive managed to hose mine pretty good, i need to like totally wipe it competely and start from scratch, anyone know a good program/way to do this?
<AZ_AS> freshmeat.net or happypenguin.org might have some more but the games included in the repos are good enough for me for now :)
<soulrider> no idea
<||Dragon||> i not have install Kopete
<shadowr3d> itunes ipod restore
<soulrider> Kopete comes with kubuntu
<fdoving> shadowr3d: http://linuxgamers.net/ maybe?
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> ill try it thanks
<||Dragon||> but i not use Kubuntu, I use Ubuntu, but in my ubuntu have programs of kde
<||Dragon||> because i have downloaling this
<shadowr3d> what is kopete
<dthacker> Does adept really have a user handbook?  When I hit F1, nothing happens?
<fdoving> shadowr3d: there is also http://www.linuxgames.com/ and http://www.happypenguin.org/ - kopete is a Instant Messenger client. supports multiple protocols..
<shadowr3d> ok thank you
<fdoving> dthacker: doesn't KDE helpe center start?
<dthacker> fdoving: shiny new install, adept was the first app I started up.
<fdoving> dthacker: i don't think there is a adept manual yet, no. but KDE Help Center should start, and tell you that it can't find the docs.
<dthacker> I will exit adept and try help center
<shadowr3d> which ubuntu is better
<fdoving> shadowr3d: depends on who you ask, as you ask in #kubuntu we will tell you that Kubuntu is the best. If you ask in #ubuntu they will tell you Ubuntu is the best, and similar for #edubuntu and #xubuntu..
<shadowr3d> o ok
<shadowr3d> wait is kubuntu already out
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<Tm_T> fdoving: ;)
<shadowr3d> i mean xubuntu
<fdoving> it's like asking at the Mercedes store, what car to buy.
<slow-motion> n8
<dthacker> fdoving: at the risk of being a heretic :), the first thing I've been asked to install on my fresh Kubuntu 6.06 LTS is .....gaim.   I've clicked off installed packages and tried a search, no dice.
<xav__> ubuntu is real funny. it transformed gnome vs kde flamewar in ubuntu vs kubuntu ones ...
<xav__> really doesn't make any sense to have one new distrib name for each desktop you use
<kieselsteini> xav__: hehe....
<lotusleaf> xav__: fluxbox vs. openbox!
<xav__> yes lets do fluxbuntu
<xav__> and openbuntu
<lotusleaf> xav__: nubuntu has fluxbox doesn't it?
<kieselsteini> btw. which desktop environment is more used at the moment: gnome or kde...
<dthacker> blackboxbuntu
<lotusleaf> cliubuntu!
<kieselsteini> icebuntu :)
<xav__> kieselsteini: no clue, both are not bad, so both are widely used
<fdoving> dthacker: did you run 'fetch updates' first? first button from left. in adept.
<xav__> windowbuntu
<kieselsteini> or Ubuntu TWM Edition
<lotusleaf> lookingglassbuntu
<kieselsteini> hrhr
<dthacker> fdoving:  I will do that after reboot.  I need to check network connectivity and eliminate other human errors. tnx
<xav__> kieselsteini: oh, I want that one
<lotusleaf> ratpoisonubuntu?
<Tm_T> emacsubuntu
<lotusleaf> :P
* xav__ goes make a live cd
<Tm_T> ;)
<shadowr3d> how do i get shipit free xubuntu
<Tm_T> you don't (?)
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: download it, burn it, and ship it to yourself
<shadowr3d> hahahha
<lotusleaf> :)
<shadowr3d> how
<xav__> lotusleaf: hey, good idea
<shadowr3d> where do i download it
#kubuntu 2006-09-03
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: press eject on your burner and when it comes out you clutch it with joy and say "wow thank you mark!"
<shadowr3d> no
<dein> www.ubuntu.com shadowr
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: then dance like a mouse
<shadowr3d> ok
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: and make your own mouse house out of cardboard
<dein> obsessed with mice lotusleaf?
<Tm_T> dein: xfce is
<fdoving> shadowr3d: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<lotusleaf> dein: have you seen the xfce logo? :)
<dein> xfce is very small though
<dein> i use a different non-mousy one
<lotusleaf> dein: even the smallest person can change the course of the future, remember what the good elf lady said?
<shadowr3d> fdovin yes
<lotusleaf> dein: I bet all hobbits use xubuntu
<dein> there should be a windowmanager obsessed with cows
<lotusleaf> dein: hurdbuntu
<fdoving> dein: don't need to, apt has super cow powers.
<dein> apt is only a package manager tho
<xav__> apt-get mooes
<dein> it cant possibly meet all my bovine needs
<xav__> dein: either kde or gnome should do
<josh__> lol
<Toran> how can I get the "extract here..." service menu in konqueror for .RAR files? I have it for .zip and .tar.gz and .tar.bz2, but not rars
<dein> i can't wait till kde 4.0
<xav__> I can
<dein> toran, install unrar
<dein> sudo apt-get install unrar
<xav__> rar == warez
<dthacker> Ok, I've rebooted, started adept, and pushed "Fetch Updates", which finished way too fast.  A visit to the "manage repositories page" shows them all grayed out.  That seems bad.....
<xav__> bad bad
<dein> not all the time xav lol
<fdoving> unrar isn't
<xav__> .rar I mean
<Toran> thanks dein
<dein> ok i go deliver pizza for the next 5 hours of my life ; ;
<dein> bye
<dthacker> drive carefully
<Xcalibur> whats different in edubuntu compared to ubuntu
<Xcalibur> ?
<dthacker> hehe
<fdoving> bye dein. good luck with the pizza.
<fdoving> Xcalibur: you can read about edubuntu here: http://edubuntu.org/
<shadowr3d> how come i cant use edubuntu as a live cd
<cholera> #staemme
<lotusleaf> Toran: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33751
<lotusleaf> doh
<xt> hello! My edgy eft installation is stopping with partman running in eternal loops
<xt> is it a known bug?
<fdoving> xt: might try #kubuntu-devel for that.
<xt> fdoving: k
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the best advantage that edgy have in the future?
<zorgluuu> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<{malice}> ? I have a Dell Latitude C540 and I need to upgrade the bios but I do not have floppy does anyone know how I can run the exe file in ubuntu? I installed wine and it does not work
<zorgluuu> hmm 4.0.2 is bugged but what about 4.0.3 ? :)
<zorgluuu> http://linux.dell.com/blog/2005/10/11/
<zorgluuu> malice, seems to talk about your stuff
<{malice}> zorgluuu:ty
* dthacker is happily downloading upgrades and additional junk. 
<now3d> Hi, I have a few programms crashing in ubuntu, seems to point to libc, is ubuntu-users or ubuntu-devl the best place to discuss?
<xav__> now3d: check reported bugs
<xav__> now3d: why does it seem to point to libc?
<Xcalibur> whats a good media player
<danex> Is it possible to install kubuntu via a connection to a server?
<Frederick> folks is there any kind of openssl dev package on kubuntu? or any flag I must activate to get all docs?
<Frederick> Xcalibur, xine
<jbirdAngel> Hello, can someont tell me what krita stands for
<now3d> xav__: gdb:  #0  0xb7e6f2a3 in strlen () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc
<zorgluuu> :) it is hardly a proof :)
<now3d> xav__: I recompiled the program which triggered the crash, dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/now3d/rip.bin bs=512
<Generic> anyone using Edgy eft?
<Xcalibur> how do i acsess
<Generic> !mp3 > me
<Xcalibur> xine
<now3d> xav__ a basic operation shouldnt cause a crash
<Generic> !mp3 > Generic
<fdoving> Generic: yes.
<Xcalibur> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xav__> now3d: weird
<xav__> now3d: well, check bugs
<Generic> fdoving: have you tried using automatix or easyubuntu yet?
<now3d> When I do apt-get install samba   i get this warning:  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!      is that like it on tyours?
<zorgluuu> now3d: can you put the backtrace in pastbin ?
<Xcalibur> !wmv
<zorgluuu> the whole backtrace :)
<Xcalibur> a better question, what can play wmv's?
<fdoving> Generic: no, and i don't recommend using either. Use at own risk.
<fdoving> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Generic> fdoving: I'm aware of that, I just want to use a script to install all the codecs for audio
<Generic> Amarok recently added support for wmv
<Xcalibur> does kubuntu come with amarok?
<fdoving> yes.
<Xcalibur> ok
<zorgluuu> now3d: ?
<now3d> zorgluuu: just a sec ;)
<zorgluuu> ok :)
<now3d> zorgluuu: http://pastebin.com/782323
<kieselsteini> Xcalibur: without amaroK KDE wouldn't be that cool *g*
<zorgluuu> hmm pastebin.com seems unreachable from here
<Generic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zorgluuu> ah no, just very slow :)
<Xcalibur> it won't play, etf?
<Xcalibur> wtf******
<zorgluuu> /home/now3d/coreutils-5.97/src/dd <- you compiled it yourself i can see
<zorgluuu> now3d, the stack seems quite corrupted :)
<Xcalibur> i click play, and Amarok plays for a second, then stops?
<zorgluuu> /home/now3d/coreutils-5.97/src/dd <- you compiled it yourself i can see. now3d, the stack seems quite corrupted :)
<Xcalibur> wft?
<Xcalibur> wtf*
<zorgluuu> now3d, main() and stuff are absent from the stack
<now3d> zorgluuu: it keeps kicking me while i try and paste you
<zorgluuu> now3d, my guess is that you didnt put the proper option
<zorgluuu> maouaoua i rxmited twice already :)
<zorgluuu> now3d: no need to paste me, pastbin reacted :)
<now3d> zorgluuu:  hmm, what option?
<zorgluuu> now3d: i dunno :)
<now3d> zorgluuu: oh, i thought you knew about this stuff..
<zorgluuu> now3d: why do you need to compile core-utils yourself ?
<Generic> Xcalibur: do you have w32codecs installed?
<now3d> zorgluuu: to confirm its not coretutils package..
<Xcalibur> how I get them?
<zorgluuu> no i dont know all the compilation option of the coreutil packages :)
<now3d> anyone have any answer to my samba question?
<Generic> Xcalibur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Generic> about 1/4 the way down
<zorgluuu> ok have fun guys :)
<fdoving> now3d: what samba question, and you know you can run 'apt-get install --reinstall coreutils' if apt-get works.
<beniamino_> just dist-upgraded to dapper and now my sound is broken: cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp says '/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy'
<nagyv> I have just tried compiz without xgl. It worked with my Ati Mobility Radeon 9600, and the free radeon driver. Are there any chances to get it working with xgl too?
<Generic> nagyz, use automatix-bleeder
<Generic> I used that to setup compiz/xgl and it worked for me
<Xcalibur> omg
<Generic> ZOMG
<lotusleaf> that's nothing, I installed xgl by strobe light after 5 days without sleep
<Blissex> lotusleaf: because XGL deserves that degree of effort? :-)
<lotusleaf> Blissex: because I was dared to
<now3d> fdoving: coreutils md5sums verifies, and gives the same libc callstack.. so its not that deb "dd"..
<Blissex> lotusleaf: uhmmmmm :-)
<Xcalibur> i f****** hate tis adept bulls***, i goto install anything, and instead of installing it, it says BREAK in large red letters, and sais the commit broke the packages
<Xcalibur> wtf?
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<Xcalibur> ?
<Generic> Xcalibur: do it through konsole
<now3d> fdoving: but I'll give it ago...  i get the same "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" as I now get when installing "samba", any ideas>?
<fdoving> Xcalibur: wtf. try to be a little more polite and use proper language. ok, wtf? thanks in advance :)
<Xcalibur> same prob, and srry for the language
<Generic> Xcalibur: it should give you the details on the operation this time
<fdoving> Xcalibur: try to run 'sudo apt-get -f install' from konsole.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Generic> also, do a sudo apt-get -f install
<Xcalibur> let me use pastebin
<fdoving> now3d: i'm reading your pastebin now.
<Xcalibur> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fdoving> now3d: what is the problem, the tls crash?
<now3d> fdoving: Yes
<Xcalibur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22380
<fdoving> now3d: do you get that from the installed coreutils too? or just the one you've compiled yourself?
<now3d> fdoving: yes, from both, i built myself to verify that
<fdoving> now3d: understand. did you install anything or change anything to before getting that error ?
<now3d> fdoving: no
<now3d> fdoving: I got a segfault from smbpasswd, but could not reproduce to get a callstack
<fdoving> now3d: please check /var/log/dpkg.log to be on the safe side.
<Xcalibur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22380 - someone plz read this?
<fdoving> Xcalibur: try to run 'sudo apt-get -f install' without mozilla-firefox as an argument.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> it's oly 3 lines
<Xcalibur> do i have to use paste bin
<Xcalibur> ?
<fdoving> yes.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22381
<fdoving> Xcalibur: then it's no problems.
<fdoving> you want to install firefox?
<Xcalibur> that, and the win32codecs
<fdoving> 'sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude install firefox'
<fdoving> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<now3d> fdoving: Ok, here is a log of that file, i installed a few packages:   http://pastebin.com/782343
<Xcalibur> yo, I got an error while updating
<fdoving> Xcalibur: if it's more than one line, pastebin it.
<fdoving> i have to go in 2-5 mins.. going to bed. it's late here.
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22383
<now3d> Hi, anyone know how to turn off all the icons appear when i move my mouse over shortcuts on my KDE panel bar?
<Generic> Xcalibur: that isn't anything serious, but you will need to get the gpg key for that repository
<fdoving> Xcalibur: you should change mirror.noreply.org to cc.archive.ubuntu.com, where cc should be your two letter coutry code.
<fdoving> Xcalibur: that should be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kevyn> where can i find limewire for linux
<Generic> kevyn: google knows
<Xcalibur> exacly how do i fix this prob, can somone priv msg me?
<Generic> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<now3d> fdoving: any ideas..?
<Generic> go down and edit the line
<fdoving> kevyn: i recommend frostwire, free limewire "copy"
<fdoving> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fdoving> kevyn: ^^
<Xcalibur> couldn't i just edit this with adept
<fdoving> Xcalibur: in konsole, run: sudo perl -i -p -e 's/mirror.noreply.org/archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<fdoving> Xcalibur: then re-run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Xcalibur> ok
<fdoving> now3d: not really.. no. try to just reinstall coreutils without authentication.. to check.
<shadowr3d> is it possible to add windows media player 11 beta 2 for kubuntu
<fdoving> I have to go now, good night all.
<shadowr3d> aww man
<kevyn> HOW CAN I INSTALL RPM FILE
<shadowr3d> is it possible to add windows media player 11 beta 2 for kubuntu
<fdoving> shadowr3d: i wouldn't install windows media player in linux, take a look at kaffeine or codeine, and amarok.
<Xcalibur> rpm is for rehat
<Xcalibur> redhat
<fdoving> kevyn: YOU CANT, THIS IS UBUNTU WE USE .DEB. OK?
<Haz> XD
<Xcalibur> hey, I reupdated with sudo apt-get update
<shadowr3d> fdoving but i like the new version of windows media player
<Xcalibur> tried to install firefox
<Tm_T> well, you can always use alien to transfer rpm to deb
<Xcalibur> and it told me "mozilla-firefox: Depends: firefox but it is not going to be installe"
<Generic> shadowr3d: then use windows
<kevyn> i cant install with shell
<kevyn> it doesnt work
<Generic> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<fdoving> kevyn: sorry for beeing rude with the caps, we generally don't like caps, it's considered "shouting" and that's like "hey my problem is more important than all the others in here" and that attitude is disliked.
<kevyn> i'm srr
<davy> hey ppl, i have a problem with upgrading to the newest kde version?
<kevyn> now
<fdoving> kevyn: it's ok. :)
<kevyn> no
<fdoving> now goodnight all.
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<Generic> goodnight fdoving
<shadowr3d> i have it installed on windows but i want windows media player 11 beta 2 on kubuntu also so can anyone help
<Tm_T> good night here too ->
<Generic> Xcalibur: install firefox, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Generic> shadowr3d: try wine
<shadowr3d> yea?
<shadowr3d> how
<Xcalibur> I tried
<Generic> !wine > shadowr3d
<shadowr3d> could you show me
<Xcalibur> and it said "mozilla-firefox: Depends: firefox but it is not going to be installed"
<shadowr3d> how do i make it so it runs under wine
<davy> when doing a apt-get update and upgrade its says its only gonna update 25 packages??
<Generic> what did you get when you did "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Generic> shadowr3d: google knows
<Generic> davy, that's normal
<shadowr3d> omg
<Generic> it means that 25 packages have been updated in the repos
<kevyn> i ghot shell file for limewire but i cant install it
<davy> yes but 80 are not updated???
<Generic> davy, that usually means it's a major realease, use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Generic> are you suing dapper?
<Generic> s/suing/using
<Xcalibur> ?
<davy> yes dapper
<Generic> okay, then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevyn> i ghot shell file for limewire but i cant install it
<davy> thanks generic :)
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<davy> i am gonna try that
<Generic> Xcalibur: it should resolve dependency issues when you do apt-get -f install
<Generic> kevyn: there should be a guide for installing frostwire
<Generic> I haven't used it so I can't help you with that
<davy> great looks better now, 100+ packages updating ...
<kevyn> frostwire???
<Xcalibur> should i try to reboot?
<Generic> kevyn: use frostwire, not limewire
<Generic> Xcalibur: are you paying attention to anything I'm saying?
<Xcalibur> yes, i tried that, same result
<Generic> hmm
<Generic> try a dpkg --purge mozilla-firefox
<Generic> then apt-get install firefox
<Xcalibur> I'm gonna paste what it gives me, different this time
<bill__> is there any way to modify the size of the taskbar?
<Xcalibur> in pastebin
<bill__> I'd like the taskbar to be longer...
<Generic> ok
<mortenskyt> bill__: yes, it's very customizable
<Linux_Galore> Im playing the kubuntu edgy and the graphical package manager is still crashing
<bill__> how so?
<Linux_Galore> well in my case it doesnt even start
<mortenskyt> the taskbar isn't 100% width already?
<Xcalibur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22388
<otaku-san> hey what would I put in Konsole to install QT....I tried sudo apt-get install qt...didn't work
<Xcalibur> there
<Linux_Galore> the command line stuff works fine though
<Linux_Galore> Im using node 2
<bill__> mortenskyt: I dont think it is...
<mortenskyt> anyway, what you should try and do is right-click somewhere on the taskbar (where there's nothing) and choose "configure panel"
<Generic> Xcalibur: you're repository is screwy
<mortenskyt> and see if the length is 100%, if not, make it so
<Xcalibur> how i fix?
<bill__> oh, I mean the actual task bar...not the entire panel. the taskbar as in the windowlist
<Generic> Xcalibur: you can use this to generate a new one: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Keaton> My ATI Radeon 9200 won't display after the boot screen.
<mortenskyt> oh, yea right
<mortenskyt> I figure stay in the configure panel-menu
<mortenskyt> and go to "appearance"
<mortenskyt> and click "advanced options"
<mortenskyt> and set applet handles to "visible"
<mortenskyt> then you can see how big the taskbar is
<Generic> Keaton, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow through it
<mortenskyt> and move whatever applets are in the way by simply moving them with your mouse
<kevyn> how i install frostwire
<Generic> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Lunar_Raven> !frostwire
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<Lunar_Raven> you beat me
<Lunar_Raven> :(
<Generic> Booyah!
<kevyn> ok
<mortenskyt> kevyn: go to www.frostwire.com
<kevyn> i did
<Xcalibur> yay
<Xcalibur> I made a new one
<mortenskyt> right-click on "ubuntu/debian" and save link as and choose your desktop
<Xcalibur> ok, now what, try to install firefox
<mortenskyt> ok
<Xcalibur> ?
<davy> be back later, need to log off :) thanks for ur help Generic
<Generic> Xcalibur: have you replaced your currnet sources.list with the new one?
<mortenskyt> then it should just be a matter of fireing up a console, cd to your desktop and type
<Generic> No problem davy :)
<bill__> mortenskyt: setting the applet handles visible doesnt change the size of the taskbar
<Xcalibur> i did the command thing
<mortenskyt> sudo  dpkg --install whateverthefileis.deb
<mortenskyt> oh, hm
<mortenskyt> bill__, no
<Generic> Xcalibur: which would be...
<mortenskyt> but it makes visible where the borders are
<mortenskyt> should be a matter of moving whatever applets are blocking the taskbar from being full size
<mortenskyt> and setting the handles to visible makes you capable of seeing them
<bill__> well, there's nothing blocking the taskbar...as far as I can tell it is in the full, default size. I'd like to know if it is possible expand this size...like in gnome
<mortenskyt> eh.... hm, how expand?
<Generic> Xcalibur: type this: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mortenskyt> you could add it somewhere else on the screen in it's own space
<Generic> then replace the list with your new one
<mortenskyt> which would be something like adding a new panel and then adding the taskbar-applet
<mortenskyt> but I don't see how you'd expand it otherwise...
<bill__> from say, 90 pixels width to 300 pixels width
<mortenskyt> 90px?! that's nothing, howcome it's so tiny
<bill__> I dont know the exact number....
<bill__> that's just an example
<mortenskyt> yea yea, but what's left and right of the taskbar?
<bill__> plenty of space
<bill__> I'd like to fill that space
<mortenskyt> yes, I just don't get why that's not possible...
<bill__> there's no size option for the taskbar
<bill__> at least via gui
<mortenskyt> not in width, only height
<mortenskyt> in return, it has length
<mortenskyt> but if that's 100%, it should be cool
<mortenskyt> then it's just a matter of fiddleing the various applets in the bar
<bill__> you're thinking of the panel. I'm talking about the tastbar. there is no option to change its default size....
<mortenskyt> hm
<Xcalibur> im sorry, can somone plz send me the link to make new sources.list, my parents made me so mad, i almost threw my laptop
<mortenskyt> the way it works in kde is that the taskbar should be maximum possible width per default
<bill__> even if you change the panel to "large" or whatever...the taskbar remains the same width.
<mortenskyt> unless something is blocking it
<Xcalibur> ?
<mortenskyt> exactly
<mortenskyt> so right to the taskbar probably, there's some applet you need to move or remove
<mortenskyt> and the taskbar would resize itself to utilize 100% possible width
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: you might want to ask in #winehq
<bill__> I have removed everything from the panel besides the taskbar. and still it is small
<Generic> Xcalibur: one sec
<Generic> Xcalibur: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mortenskyt> and you've tried moving it around? (the taskbar)
<mortenskyt> you know, just drag it a bit to the left, a bit to the right
<bill__> yes
<kevyn> DOESNT WORK
<bill__> all that does is move it....
<mortenskyt> that's strange then
<bill__> try it yourself...
<kevyn> damn
<mortenskyt> yes, I do, and when I release, my taskbar is 100% width of what's possible
<Generic> is the little box below checked?
<mortenskyt> while moving it, the icons in the taskbar resize to very small, but when I release it again, they go to the desired width
<mortenskyt> you are talkin about each icon in the taskbar you want to have a certain width on and not the entire thing?
<mortenskyt> 'cus if that's so, then I don't know if it's possible
<bill__> yes, I am talking about the whole entire taskbar. I'd like it to be larger.
<bill__> like you can in gnome
<Xcalibur> trying it now
<mortenskyt> hm, afraid I can't help you
<mortenskyt> never tried the bar doesn't resize to full width automatically
<bill__> I guess I'm worndering if there is some config file that I can edit...
<bill__> there are not any options in the gui
<Xcalibur> whats the command for me to edit my sources.list?
<mortenskyt> the default behaviour should be to resize the taskbar to full width, so if it doesn't, then, well, sounds like a bug
<mortenskyt> Xcalibur: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xcalibur> thanx
<mortenskyt> np
<Admiral_Chicago> i keep getting this "xine was unable to find any audio devices" error in amarok
<mortenskyt> audio works elsewhere?
<Xcalibur> yay
<Admiral_Chicago> err initialze any audio device
<Xcalibur> it finally installed!
<Admiral_Chicago> mortenskyt, yes
<mortenskyt> hm, what about in kaffeine?
<Admiral_Chicago> it gives an error tone when it does that
<mortenskyt> anyway, in kaffeine, you can go to setting > xine engine...
<mortenskyt> and you can go to audio and select an audiodriver
<mortenskyt> I figure there's something similar in amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<mortenskyt> it's probably because xine defaults to an audio-device that hasn't been configured correctly
<mortenskyt> so play around with the driver, probablt alsa or oss that'll do the trick
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i did that too and it didn't work
<mortenskyt> hm
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever i don't need sound that much right now
<driz> hey guys i need to update amarok how would i go around and do that?
<mortenskyt> yea ok
<Admiral_Chicago> driz, the latest version should be...
<Admiral_Chicago> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<Admiral_Chicago> add the key, add the fiile line to you sources.list
<lotusleaf> driz: in Adept or Synaptic, whichever you use, just reload then look for new updates and select amarok and install
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf, might not be in the repos
<driz> oh ok
<Admiral_Chicago> its in the edgy repos
<mortenskyt> driz: yea, or even easier, just go to console and sudo apt-get update
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: it's there
<mortenskyt> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<kevyn> is there existing a aesy way to istall progs on kubuntu
<mortenskyt> if it doesn't update it, then you need newer repositories (or you have the newest version)
<Admiral_Chicago> mortenskyt, apt-get dist-upgrade
<mortenskyt> oh yea, in case of dependency mixup
<kevyn> is there existing a aesy way to istall progs on kubuntu
<lotusleaf> it's there and this time it's not in a specific amarok directory to be manually added to sources.list like it usually was
<mortenskyt> kevyn: yes, you know if you have synaptic in?
<kevyn> ih have synaptic
<mortenskyt> then that's that (-: it's the far easiest way to install things imho
<kevyn> yes but for istalling limefrost, ati driver
<mortenskyt> oh, try easyubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> mortenskyt, command line ftw
<mortenskyt> that has the ati-driver
<kevyn> easy ubuntu???
<mortenskyt> Admiral_Chicago: I like console too for some tasks, but you must admit, windows can help when there's a lot of info
<mortenskyt> kevyn: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> i know that, but I use the console for everything, including stuff that there is no GUI for
<Admiral_Chicago> like converting .mp3 to .wav
<kevyn> i cant install the driver ik cant use my second monitor
<driz> mortenskyt: i need to enable multiverse alsio
<Admiral_Chicago> i could use Adept but that takes WAYYYY too long
<mortenskyt> 'problem' in ubuntu is that the filosophy of ubuntu states something like proprietary software be gone, and closed source in general
<kevyn> i cant do dual screening only clone
<mortenskyt> Admiral_Chicago: hehe, yes, it's good when you know the commands, but for most tasks I prefer windows as they're more intuitive
<mortenskyt> kevyn: ye, I know the issue, fortunately the newest ati-drivers include xinerama so it can work pretty well on linux
<mortenskyt> just go ahead and google for easyubuntu
<mortenskyt> think it's easyubuntu.freecontrib.org, but not sure, google'll help
<Admiral_Chicago> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Admiral_Chicago> mortenskyt, now sound is working
<Admiral_Chicago> guess i had to wait a little while
<mortenskyt> fantastic (-:
<driz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. what does this mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mortenskyt> hehe
<kevyn> cant install easy ubuntu problems with redhat-cluster-suite
<mortenskyt> wtf?!
<kevyn> i dont know
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> ask in #easyubnutu
<mortenskyt> you're not even supposed to install anything
<Admiral_Chicago> err spell that right
<mortenskyt> it's just a matter of unpacking and running
<kevyn> vmd could not connect to cluster manager
<kevyn> Consult syslog for more information
<kevyn> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<kevyn> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van clvm (--configure):
<kevyn>  subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 3 terug
<kevyn> dpkg: vereistenproblemen verhinderen de configuratie van redhat-cluster-suite:
<kevyn>  redhat-cluster-suite is afhankelijk van clvm; maar:
<mortenskyt> hm, that's dutch
<kevyn>   Pakket clvm is nog niet geconfigureerd.
<kevyn> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van redhat-cluster-suite (--configure):
<kevyn>  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd
<kevyn> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<kevyn>  clvm
<kevyn>  redhat-cluster-suite
<kevyn> yes i'm from belguim
<mortenskyt> (-:
<kevyn> i cant unpack it
<mortenskyt> that early, hm
<mortenskyt> using console or some gui like ark?
<kevyn> i use the console
<kevyn> i gonna try in ark
<mortenskyt> shouldn't make a difference
<kevyn> dun know
<mortenskyt> you just followed instructions on the site of easyubuntu?
<kevyn> i did
<mortenskyt> where the step after downloading would be tar -zxf easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz
<mortenskyt> ok
<mortenskyt> and when doing that, the redhat-cluster-error comes?
<kevyn> downloading its just cut and paste
<Hawkwind> kevyn: Please use pastebin from now on
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mortenskyt> anyway, if the error is at that early a stage, it's nothing to do with easyubuntu
<kevyn> Copy paste the code below to get and run EasyUbuntu.
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: instead of make install it's cleaninstall...right?
<kevyn> is there a other way
<mortenskyt> than their instructions?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: There is a make clean
<faisal> hi all
<mortenskyt> can't see what that should be, easyubuntu is not officially supported
<mortenskyt> well, another solution would be automatix
<kevyn> how cant i dual screening
<Adore> Hello every body , i need help
<mortenskyt> basically the same thing, just a bit.... hm.... more rough around the edges
<kevyn> with windows your there in 2clicks
<Adore> i want to open wav file in Ubuntu
<Adore> how?
<Admiral_Chicago> Adore, open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<Adore> Thank you very much
<Admiral_Chicago> or actually, right click and go to open with amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> it should be installed
<mortenskyt> lol, that's heavy for a simple wav
<kevyn> but with kubuntu
<mortenskyt> why not just gmplayer or kaffeine?
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: hmmm heard something about if I want to have a compiled file easier to uninstall later...I should so cleaninstall or something...thought it was you ;)
<Adore> aha
<Adore> i will try it now
<Adore> Thanks for helping me
<mortenskyt> on kubuntu/ubuntu it's pretty simple to, if you have a normal, working installation, it should be a matter of downloading easyubuntu and two more clicks away ati-drivers would be
<Admiral_Chicago> Adore, no problem
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: You mean checkinstall ?
<kevyn> but i Cant use easy ubuntu
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: heheh that's it....glad I asked you...
<kevyn> that a problrm
<Hawkwind> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<mortenskyt> indeed
<mortenskyt> it sounds a lot like your installation is rather messed up
<mortenskyt> anyway, as I said, you can go for the more rough-around-the-edges way called "automatix"
<kevyn> i'm gonna reinstall kubuntu
<mortenskyt> good idea
<Admiral_Chicago> goh #ubuntu is crazy
<kevyn> ist gonna be a verry easy way
<otaku-san> #ubuntu
<mortenskyt> easyubuntu is, automatix is too, but my experience in it hasn't been all great
<kevyn> k see you later gonna install kubuntu again
<mortenskyt> say you take 10 apps in automatix, only 7 or so will actually end up being installed and working afterwards
<mortenskyt> easyubuntu seems to work always
<kevyn> but not with my workstationb
<shadowr3d> help i need help installing windows media player 11 beta 2 on kubuntu ive already downloaded it to the desktop
<mortenskyt> enjoy
<mortenskyt> shadowr3d: that's not possible
<mortenskyt> what you need that for anyway?
<shadowr3d> why not
<shadowr3d> so i can have it
<mortenskyt> it's microsoft-land, microsoft and linux are competitors
<shadowr3d> i know
<lotusleaf> some people need their spyware fix
<mortenskyt> so microsoft does what it can to make incompatible software
<shadowr3d> but cant i run under wine?
<mortenskyt> best thing I can suggest is install w32codecs-pack
<shadowr3d> whats that
<lotusleaf> shadowr3d: have you tried #winehq that's the wine channel
<mortenskyt> that'll make your system capable of playing non-drm wmp9-files
<shadowr3d> o yeah how do you get that
<otaku-san> I think the latest windows media player thats not *garbage* is like 10...
<mortenskyt> easiest way is to follow the instructions for installing easyubuntu and select whatever codecs it has in it
<mortenskyt> get it here: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<shadowr3d> me right?
<mortenskyt> yes
<shadowr3d> ok
<mortenskyt> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<shadowr3d> ill try it
<mortenskyt> (-:
<shadowr3d> what do you mean use at your own risk?
<proudfoot__> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mortenskyt> easyubuntu isn't officially supported
<otaku-san> shadowr3d: it's good to do what morenskyt said because it enables you to play the same things that WMP plays but on Linux apps
<shadowr3d> so should i get that easyubuntu or not?
<mortenskyt> indeed you should get easyubuntu for windows media player
<shadowr3d> ?ok im lost now
<mortenskyt> I never had easyubuntu fail on me, it's pretty failsafe
<shadowr3d> ok ill go get it
<mortenskyt> (-:
<shadowr3d> i dont know what to do at easyubuntu
<mortenskyt> \-: you're pretty new to linux, no?
<mortenskyt> aight, for you:
<mortenskyt> fire up the konsole, do this by hitting alt + f2 and type "konsole" and hit enter
<shadowr3d> ive been using it for about for 4 months
<mortenskyt> in the console type, one line at a time, whatever it says in the first orange box on the http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<mortenskyt> oki
<shadowr3d> ok
<mortenskyt> once you did all that in the box, easyubuntu should appear
<shadowr3d> ill try
<shadowr3d> where will it appear?
<mortenskyt> easyubuntu?
<shadowr3d> yes
<mortenskyt> as a window in the middle of your screen, don't worry, you won't miss it
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> here i go
<mortenskyt> o, and don't be scared, the output it'll show int the console will be quite scary
<mortenskyt> it'll probably say a lot of errors, just ignore them, they don't mean anything, when it says it's done, it's done
<mortenskyt> anyway, g'night, (it's 2:20 am here), see ya'll
<shadowr3d> um ok help me here i copied and pasted into konsole but there are three boxes
<Adore> Shall i ask about the pest softwear fot Ubuntu to send and recive e-mails for windows live beta ? please i need help
<Adore> softwere*
<Adore> software*
<Adore> sorry
<lotusleaf> pest software for windows live? ;)
<reeed> ;)
<Adore> it's on msn
<Adore> live beta
<lotusleaf> what a beautiful typo
<Adore> sorry
<Adore> i am from egypt
<Adore> i just rty
<Adore> try*
<lotusleaf> no, thank you!
<Adore> Shall you help me
<Adore> i can't open my e-mail here
<lotusleaf> Adore: you might ask in one of the windows related channels, or #winehq
<Adore> in ubuntu
<Adore> thank you
<Adore> i will go
<lotusleaf> Adore: yw
<|brad|> so does anyone have a good up to date howto for compiz/xgl on a nvidia/amd64 system? i think ive used everyone that ive found and havent got it to work
<Phoenix92x> hiya, how does one add programs to the k start menu?
<Phoenix92x> I see the option for "add / remove programs" but I seem to think that has to do with adept
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: kmenuedit
<Phoenix92x> thank you
<otaku-san> hey n00b question but how do you check what processes are running
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: ps aux  or top
<Xcalibur> yo
<Xcalibur> how do i enable w32codecs
<Xcalibur> ?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> Xcalibur: ^^^
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: how would I kill one of these processes?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: kill <pid#>
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: the <pid> is that the process followed by a # or is it and < the process and an # then a >?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Example:  kill 1234
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Or, killall gedit
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: killall will kill *all* processes of gedit in that example of course
<AZ_AS> there a way to test sound in Kubuntu that's running as a virtual machine?
<AZ_AS> I think I may have configured VMWare to let it use my sound card but I want to test and make sure
<otaku-san> Yeah it killed it!
<AZ_AS> never mind, just opened up KMix, and it works :)
<jefflee> Algum brasileiro neste canal?
<Hawkwind> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jefflee> thanks
<charims> hi everyone, i am trying to make an install, but i get an error, please look at this. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22397
<Hawkwind> Anyone here know how to start Crossover Office once it's installed via a deb package ?
<Xcalibur> i have it
<Hawkwind> charims: What are you compiling, and why are you compiling ?
<Xcalibur> and it was a .sh
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: This is installed from a deb.  I just need to know how to start it
<Xcalibur> if it's not in the K menu, I'm not sure, rsorry
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: I don't use KDE
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> it what you use then
<Xcalibur> xfce
<Xcalibur> gnome
<Xcalibur> ?
<Hawkwind> LOL thankfully, no.  I use E17
<Xcalibur> I have never used, or seen, lol
<charims> Hawkwind: an alsa thing crimsun told me to compile... to fix my sound
<charims> hawkwind: alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1
<betty> I have a question
<crimsun> 1.0.13rc1, you mean?
<driz> hello i need to uinstall a prinmter
<driz> ?
<betty> Why dosen't Katapult work?
<charims> crimsun: oops, yes
<betty> I pressed alt+space and nothing happens
<charims> hawkwind: correction thats 1.0.13rc1
<charims> crimsun: hello btw
<Hawkwind> charims: I'll let crimsun help you since you and he were working on this earlier
<driz> install a printer?
<charims> crimsun: can u help me with that, for some reason it won't make an install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22397
<crimsun> charims: I'm fairly busy atm but will return in ~30 mins
<charims> crimsun: ok, ty
<betty> Does anyone know why Katapult dosen't work?
<AZ_AS> uh oh...any chance I can get KDM back? since the login screen looks different now
<Hawkwind> betty: Doesn't work is a pretty vague phrase.  Mind stating your problem/issue and be as specific as possible
<betty> When I press ALT+Space nothing happens
<soulrider> hi everyone
<CheeseBurgerMan> betty: Is Katapult running?
<CheeseBurgerMan> betty: You can check with either KSysGuard or by running 'ps aux | grep katapult'
<charims> how to set password for super user?
<Hawkwind> sudo passwd
<charims> thanks hawkwind
<pierreth> i am unable to open mailto links
<pierreth> how can i fix this?
<driz> hey guys i need help installing a printer Brother HL-1440... but i have no idea where to start?
<Hawkwind> driz: systemsettings -> Printers
<driz> Hawkwind: is it going to be an easy install.
<Hawkwind> driz: Couldn't tell you.  I use Epson printers
<driz> oh ok
<charims> hey, i want to test something, i don't know if it works in kopete, will someone jsut type my name in a message? Thankyou
<lters> charims: test
<Hawkwind> charims: No!
<charims> thankyou :) wanted to see if it would highlight it in kopete
<[-KaSatKa-] > Does anyone know where I can find good Panel Background Images?
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> gah
<ubuntu> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<ubuntu> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kr4t05> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<CheeseBurgerMan_> [-KaSatKa-] : http://kde-look.org has some.
<[-KaSatKa-] > CheeseBurgerMan_: Under what section?
<CheeseBurgerMan_> [-KaSatKa-] : Don't remember, let me have a look.
<ubuntu> Kr4t05: i'm trying to figure out how to unlock the universe repo, from a text editor
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ubuntu> what's the file name?
<we6jbo> Anyone hear about the man that lived til he was 999 years of age?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<CheeseBurgerMan_> [-KaSatKa-] : Apparently most of them are in 'other'
<ubuntu> Hawkwind: thanks
<[-KaSatKa-] > CheeseBurgerMan_: Thanks alot
<Haz> Hey, I was wondering: How do you go about changing your personal message for MSN? Thanks in advance.
<CheeseBurgerMan_> [-KaSatKa-] : You're welcome. :)
<Hawkwind> Haz: Ummm, you mean on Gaim or something ?
<Haz> er
<Haz> Kopete*
<Haz> sorry
<Hawkwind> we6jbo: Probably the wrong channel for that
<Haz> forgot to include that xD
<Hawkwind> Haz: Ah don't know.  I don't use kopete
<nonickname> .. i just unlocked the universe repo, but still no gpm
<pierreth> my mailto: urls are not working
<Haz> kay, thanks anyway :D
<Hawkwind> nonickname: Did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<pierreth> what can I do?
<nonickname> Hawkwind: didn't think about that. one sec..
<driz> HAHAH yes wow that was an easy install for my printer now to set up a network between my computers... How would I start that?
<Hawkwind> nonickname: You always have to do that after enabling a new repo so you can download the lists
<nonickname> ahh, woot, mouse support
<Hawkwind> driz: Samba
<lters> driz: 2 linux boxes?
* nonickname runs away to copy and paste the page link to reinstalling grub
<driz> lters: yes
* charims is cool
* charims is a mster wizard, whose powers could wipe a Dremora from this realm.
<AZ_AS> anyone got a moment here to help me out with getting Kubuntu to look like it did before I stupidly quit in the middle of KDM, something I didn't want to remove (happened when I was trying to uninstall Nicotine and the associated python files with it)
<lters> driz: just to share files? use nfs. sudo vi /etc/exports
<AZ_AS> adept's gone, applets are gone
<lters> driz: than exportfs -r to reread the shares there.
<lters> AZ_AS: sudo apt-get --purge kdm;apt-get install kdm
<lters> AZ_AS: oops, sudo after the ;
<AZ_AS> purge kdm first and then reinstall it?
<AZ_AS> okie dokie, gonna try that
<lters> that is what I would do (debian for me tho, but same diff)
<driz> lters: why not samba I want to share my printers fileshare and stuff like music and such
<driz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lters> driz: nfs is super simple.
<lters> no user/pass needed.
<lters> just an ip.
<driz> is it graphical also
<AZ_AS> lters, said "invalid operation kdm"
<lters> u just get another mounted folder.
<lters> AZ_AS: sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm
<driz> ok then i'll try the nfs thing and use CUSP for the printing
<[-KaSatKa-] > I downloaded and installed kbfx, how do I use it?
<Hawkwind> driz: You can view it in konqueror just like a regular directory
<driz> Hawkwind Samba
<driz> >?
<AZ_AS> ok, it's asking me if I wish to stop the kdm daemon...yes or no?
<Hawkwind> driz: I thought you had a Windows box and a Linux box, that's why I stated Samba
<lters> driz: in /etc/exports you need one line like this: /home/myshare 10.1.1.1(rw,sync)
<Hawkwind> AZ_AS: If you do, it'll kill KDE
<CheeseBurgerMan> [-KaSatKa-] : Right click on your panel, click on "add applet", and add the kbfx applet.
<Generic> what's kbfx? I forget
<lters> AZ_AS:  do ALT+TRL+F1 to get a console prompt
<Hawkwind> Generic: KDE menu stuff
<Generic> ah
<Generic> descriptive!
<[-KaSatKa-] > CheeseBurgerMan_: Ahh, yes. Thanks again :D
<Hawkwind> Generic: apt-cache search kbfx and read it yourself then
<AZ_AS> ok, lters and then restore kdm from there?
<Generic> HA
<lters> AZ_AS: do the remove and than the reinstall.
<lters> AZ_AS: than do the /etc/init.d/kdm start if it is not done for you.
<icet> help: how to disable automatic login (without using X)
<driz> I'm lost I odnt know how to use vi
<lters> Generic: apt-cache show kbfx
<AZ_AS> said it's unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<Hawkwind> driz: i for insert
<lters> diz: sudo -s
<Hawkwind> driz: ESC :wq  to quit and save
<lters> Hawkwind: vi is awesome.
<Hawkwind> lters: Of course it is
<driz> oh man
<driz> OK how do i learn vi
<icet> I'm a newbie at vi myself. Basically, you have a command mode and a edit mode
<driz> ?
<Hawkwind> driz: http://www.jess2.net/doc/vicmd.png
<Hawkwind> driz: Print it with your newly installed printer
<icet> at vi, if you type, say, "o", you insert aline and enter edit mode
<icet> now next "o" or any other letter you type will be the real letter o
<icet> to exit edit mode, type ESC
<icet> to edit current cursor position, use "a"
<lters> tricky part is understanding that vi has a "command bar" at the bottom. and u need ESC than : to enter cmds.
<Hawkwind> icet: Look at the URL I just gave
<driz> Hawkwind: I will but i need the network thing first and for most i need to access the music on my other computer
<Hawkwind> icet: It explains it all for him
<Hawkwind> driz: No you don't
<Hawkwind> driz: Print that FIRST so you know how to use vi to setup NFS
<driz> lol yes i do
<icet> awsome page :-)
<charims> crimsun: are you still busy?
<icet> bump-help: how to disable automatic login (without using X)
<Hawkwind> To get NFS setup you need to know how to use vi.  Until you learn that, you're pretty much screwed
<Haz> Hey, I was wondering: How do you go about changing your personal message for MSN in Kopete? Thanks in advance :D
<crimsun> charims: yes, for about 10 more mins
<charims> crimsun: kk :)
<Hawkwind> icet: As in you want to boot to CLI instead of GUI ?
<icet> as in I can't login to kde anymore because gnome is my default session :-)
<[-KaSatKa-] > How can I add one of those monitor things that show you like cpu, RAM, usage, etc?
<Hawkwind> icet: Read this post on my forums:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=556.0
<Haz> [-KaSatKa-] , to the desktop?
<Hawkwind> [-KaSatKa-] : sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<Haz> meh
<Haz> :p
<Hawkwind> [-KaSatKa-] : Or install superkaramba
<lters> [-KaSatKa-] : or gdesklets or use the kde ones.
<[-KaSatKa-] > Thanks guys
<Hawkwind> superkaramba being the kde ones :P
<driz> This is frustating firefox keeps crashing this is the second time
<lters> no
<Hawkwind> lters: Ummm, yes it is
<lters> ok ;)
<Hawkwind> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
* Hawkwind Points ^
<Hawkwind> !gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<lters> there is the kde performance thingy too.
<skavenge>  yeah, superkaramba ;)
<lters> and an add on applet for the task bar..
<AZ_AS> lters, tried what you suggested but kept getting an error message...thinking I'll delete this virtual machine and create a new one with Kubuntu and learn to be more careful next time :p
<Hawkwind> lters: Yeah, it's called superkaramba
<Hawkwind> Hah
<lters> AZ_AS: an error?
<AZ_AS> yup
<lters> are u root?
<lters> sudo -s
<AZ_AS> I've already deleted it :/ so too late to fix it
<AZ_AS> that's how I get into root?
<icet> thanks for the help, this will take a while
<AZ_AS> by typing sudo -s?
<lters> sure
<lters> or su -
* AZ_AS will remember that next time then
<skavenge> sudo -i is the reccomended way
<skavenge> 10 ways to skin a cat though
<lters> AZ_AS: if all else fails ;) dpkg --force-all --purge kdm than start over.
<AZ_AS> why's that, skavenge? I mean, sudo -i being the recommended way?
<AZ_AS> ok, sweet...ty :)
<driz> wow interesting vi tutorial thing cool
<lters> AZ_AS: sudo is very powerful
<skavenge> AZ_AS: its consider the 'safest', there's info about the different instances of root on the wiki if your interested in reading up, or check the !root bang
<fernando> hi! I just bought an enclosure, usb, for hdd. but I plug it in with a partitioned hard drive in it and nothing happens. How do I mount it_
<lters> and safer( you can block who has sudo powers ) visudo
<AZ_AS> sure, can read about it on the wiki...I've got time, going to be reinstalling kubuntu on this virtual machine but at least I know what to do in the future :p
<driz> ok i printed the vi thing now NFS please :-)
<Hawkwind> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<driz> thank you
<AZ_AS> thanks for your help, lters :)
<nonickname> =/
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program that can tell me my processor temperature?
<nonickname> i'm about to unmount my root partition
<Hawkwind> soulrider: gkrellm can
<Hawkwind> soulrider: As can superkaramba
<skavenge> just need the right module/plugin
<soulrider> yea, i was using superkaramba for other stuff
<nnn0> i like conky
<nnn0> conky is pretty neat
<Hawkwind> soulrider: With gkrellm you don't need anything.  Just set it up in Preferences
<nonickname> what if grub is on my linux partition and my mbr?
<soulrider> im downloading it right now
<crimsun> charims: pong. What's up?
<nonickname> nvm
<nnn0> soulrider: http://images.google.com/images?q=conky :D
<charims> crimsun: i can't seem to make the install, sudo make ran fine, but sudo make install won't, here's the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22397
<nnn0> conky is very easy to configure
<Phoenix92x> hi, running dapper on a Dell Latitude D610 (laptop) with a Radeon X300, I think I have the 3d drivers installed right but I can't tell, is there some sort of way I can test and see if they're functioning properly?
<soulrider> i need to learn how to make everything transparent
<soulrider> i love the ye candy :P
<nnn0> than you will love conky :D
<juaco> name
<Hawkwind> soulrider: gkrellm -> themes -> invisible
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Simple as that :P
<soulrider> i meant for every app
<soulrider> i played witht he kde settings a bit
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Not every app can do transparency though
<soulrider> but not everything would become transparent
<soulrider> not even everything in the kicker
<crimsun> charims: did you ./configure [..]  first?
<Hawkwind> For true transparency, you need xcompmgr and transset
<driz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<charims> crimsun: no, didn't know i had to, run the command jsut like that?
<soulrider> Hawkwind: gkrellm wont show temp :/
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Set it up first and it will
<crimsun> charims: which sound chipset do you have?
<nnn0> soulrider: maybe you don't have a termometer ?
<[-KaSatKa-] > Is there a way to remove that thing that comes up with the buttefly when you highlight the kbfx menu?
<soulrider> :/
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Does your system have a thermometer in it for it ?
<soulrider> i was assuming i had one
<soulrider> since its a new comp
<nnn0> soulrider: how old is this system ?
<charims> crimsun: umm, Nvidia Ck8
<nnn0> ah okey - then it should have it
<skavenge> [-KaSatKa-] : well if you have another icon you can change it
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Then set it up in gkrellm
<Hawkwind> soulrider: http://seerofsouls.com/screenshots/Hawkwind12.png
<soulrider> i got it less than a month ago
<crimsun> charims: start over. Erase the current ~/alsadriver you have, unextract it, change into that directory, then execute ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=intel8x0 --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Configuration -> Builtins -> Sensors
<driz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22401--. can someone please check these errors out
<charims> crimsun: kk, glad i didn't delete the file...
<Hawkwind> soulrider: By default it's not on.  You have to set it up
<obf213> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<nnn0> you mean kdesu ?
<nnn0> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<soulrider> Hawkwind: i like how hte tyransparency is set up on your system
<soulrider> i dont like the color theme though :P
<charims> crimsun: The file /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/include/linux/version.h does not exist. Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<charims> crimsun: should i download the kernel sources?
<crimsun> charims: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Thanks.  I use a different wm though :P
<charims> crimsun: thanks, its doing it now
<soulrider> wm ?
<skavenge> window manager
<soulrider> ah
<skavenge> Hawkwind uses e17 instead of kde
<charims> crimsun: its done, must i restart my system
<soulrider> is that the one hats supposed to be really ncie adn lightwheigh ?
<skavenge> ask him ;)
<crimsun> out for a bit.
<Kr4t05> Ok...
<Kr4t05> Question.
<Kr4t05> I have a shell script that calls the command lndir. Would that be the equivalant of ln -s?
<Kr4t05> Bah...
<Kr4t05> Help?
<charims> crimsun: ping
<driz> I dont know how to start setting up this network now
<driz> ?
<[-KaSatKa-] > how can i open WINE to uninstall a program?
<digivore> Is there an alternative to 'Wireless Assistant'   in Kubuntu?
<midspeed> hi everybody, i need help!!! NOW!!!, ha ha ha, my question is: how do i change the permission of a folder in kubuntu, because i mounted another hard drive and i need to see whats inside
<[-KaSatKa-] > chmod 777
<[-KaSatKa-] > like "sudo chmod 777 /home/me/Desktop/test
<midspeed> ORIGATO! MR ROBATO! jk, thanks KaSatKa
<[-KaSatKa-] > Haha, no problem
<japke> gebruikt m'n nederlands of engels?
<Hawkwind> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hawkwind> Ermmm
<Hawkwind> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Ashex> For some reason, there's a hotkey applet controlling my volume keys
<Ashex> and it's doing a terrible job
<Ashex> anyone know what the name of this mysterious hotkey utility is in edgy eft?
<shriram> hello everybody! i'm new to kubuntu. doesn't it support reiserfs?
<timthelion> I have 3 computers.  right now. one is set up with fetchmail.  is there a way to make that one serve as though it were a pop server, those emails wich it downloads to the other 2 computers?
<phisrow> Greetings all. I'm new to testing; but want to give it a try. I'm looking for information on submitting the most useful bug reports possible.
<phisrow> Are there guides out there, ideally specific to this distributition, about using gdb and other such tools, building packages with symbols, and so on?
<dein|enslaved> not sure phisrow
<dein|enslaved> ask later when there is more activity k?
<skavenge> edgy would be the version you'd want to be doing that with, and thier channel is #ubuntu+1
<TehKewl1> something screwed up in my wireless card setup, now as soon as I plug it in, everything goes wrong
<TehKewl1> it works fine with a live CD
<phisrow> Thanks Dein|enslaved and Skavenge. I'll try over there.
<TehKewl1> and it worked yesterday up until when I got the router to actually work
<TehKewl1> how do I set the network settings back?
<TehKewl1> wow, the viruses are flocking into windows
<TehKewl1> hurry I don't think AVG will hold up for long
<Phoenix92x> hi, I need some help badly, I was trying to get the ATI (fglrx) driver working on my install of dapper drake on a Dell Latitude D610 and I managed to screw it up pretty badly. I'm having trouble getting it to boot in the usual visual way what with the blue gears and all. I can get into recovery mode (where I am now).
<Phoenix92x> After my first attempt at switching to fglrx the visuals were all overlapping and fractured, the fonts were blurry, and the res was wrong (max it gave was 1200 x 1024, LCD on the machine needs 1400x1050 or it gets screwy.)
<Phoenix92x> I don't quite know what to do or where to begin with fixing it
<Phoenix92x> xorg was never my strong point
<SpAwN> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phoenix92x> I need X working and useable again way more than I need the ATI drivers working
<JKnife> what is the command to start KDE from console?
<Phoenix92x> I'm freaked and I need this machine to work properly tomorrow
<Hawkwind> JKnife: startx
<JKnife> hi Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: Is there a backup copy of your xorg.conf in /etc/X11/  ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind:  or "sudo /etc/init.d/kmd start"?
<SpAwN> Phoenix92x, u can try to change the xorg.conf to a gneric driver
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Or that :P
<Jucato> s/kmd/kdm
<SpAwN> Phoenix92x, like vesa
<Phoenix92x> Hawkwind: what would it be labled? the backup I mean? I never made one, I hadnt messed with xorg till this day
<Jucato> sorry, that was supposed to be "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<alexicon> hrmm for some reason my firefox extensions have stopped working
<Phoenix92x> god oh god I should not have attempted this on my work machine..
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: Look in /etc/X11 and see
<JKnife> ... i mean like for XFCE4 you have startxfce4 and gnome you have gnome-session
<SpAwN> Phoenix92x, probly somthing like xorg.conf~ or xorg.conf.backup
<alexicon> i have a dl version of firefox 1.5.0.6 installed in my home dir
<Hawkwind> JKnife: startkde ?
<JKnife> so no version number after it.. ok
<JKnife> thanks
<alexicon> when i boot into suse the extensions work fine, but not in kbunutu anymore
<Phoenix92x> I have 8 files with xorg\
<Hawkwind> alexicon: Why not just sudo apt-get install firefox  and use the version Kubuntu gives you ?
<Phoenix92x> xorg.conf
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: Don't paste them all here
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: Look for one that says -old or .old or something similar
<alexicon> the version of firefox apt gives me doesnt allow me to middle click links into the page directly
<Phoenix92x> I was just going to give the filenames
<alexicon> i always have to use the address bar and that drives me crazy
<Hawkwind> alexicon: Strange...it does here
<alexicon> D:
<Phoenix92x> are filenames ok?
<alexicon> this is the second install of kubuntu ive had and the firefox wont cooperate
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: Just tell us...don't paste...do you have an xorg.conf-old or something similar ?
<Jucato> alexicon: what do you mean? what happens when you middle click on links?
<alexicon> no i mean if you highlight a link in irc, then middle click anywhere on the browser to load the page in that tab
<Phoenix92x> xorg.conf.orginal-0
<Phoenix92x> I didnt make it though, I have no idea what did lol
<Jucato> alexicon: is Firefox set as the default browser?
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: sudo cp -a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alexicon> yeah Jucato
<Jucato> hm...
<Phoenix92x> Hawkwind: ok, I really hope this works
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: You can always do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and that will create a new xorg.conf for you
<alexicon> ah and my theme stopped working in this firefox
<Jucato> what version of firefox is installed in SUSE?
<larson9999> am i crazy or does evolution not let you drag and drop email from your inbox to other folders?
<Hawkwind> You really should stick with what the distro gives you.  Compiling things on a deb based distro is never really a good thing
<alexicon> but it all works in suse
<alexicon> Jucato: its a shared home dir
<alexicon> same installation
<alexicon> maybe suse pwnd it or something
<Phoenix92x> Write Default Files section to configuration file?
<Jucato> alexicon: oh so you're not using SUSE version of Firefox either?
<Phoenix92x> I'm unfamiliar with what that's asking
<alexicon> nope
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: Yes
<alexicon> although i didnt chose that Jucato
<alexicon> it just found my firefox and started to use it
<Jucato> ah...
<larson9999> i almost never use the 'distro' version of ff
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Shame on you
<alexicon> nah distro doesnt update ff fast enough
<Hawkwind> Though I just build deb packages of the stuff I want
<larson9999> same with openoffice
<Jucato> hm... it did update FF fast this time
<Hawkwind> alexicon: Not always true.  Even if they don't, build your own
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah not this last time
<alexicon> good point Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: FF is still at 1.5.0.5 currently in Dapper.  Latest version available is 1.5.0.6
<Jucato> well, at least until 1.5.0.4.. :-D
<larson9999> Hawkwind: yeah, that's best.  does checkinstall qualify as building your own?  or should i learn how to really build my own?
<Hawkwind> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Jucato> coz they're too busy doing Edgy stuff...
<Hawkwind> I wouldn't tell my worst enemy to use checkinstall
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Learn to build your own.  It's damn easy
<Jucato> lol...
<alexicon> hrm maybe i'll just reinstall ff, i think suse may have grabbed something for itself
<larson9999> guess i'll cross that off my list
<Jucato> Hawkwind is saying the complete opposite of what's being taught in #ubuntu-classroom :-D
<Hawkwind> larson9999: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Hawkwind> Jucato: LOL.  Sad that they teach new users to use an app that can, has, and will destroy a system
<Jucato> about the advantage of using checkinstall vs make install...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Well sure...checkinstall over make install.  But don't do either.  Build stuff properly and you won't use either
<Jucato> Hawkwind: what should be used then?
<Jucato> btw, they're also teaching about building from deb-src
<Hawkwind> Jucato: The URL I just pasted
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Building from deb-src is even better
<bmw> Hi!  Got a serious problem.  Anyone up for it?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: The URL I pasted above is a quick and easy way for most all users to build a deb package
<Hawkwind> bmw: Just ask
<Jucato> Hawkwind: only if the version that you want to build is the one in the repositorioes
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Huh ?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: athat does look perty easy
<Jucato> what if you're building a version of a package that's not included in the repositories yet?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You use deb-src to get the source of an app, then you can build a newer version from that
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's complicated to explain if you don't know how to build packages really
<Jucato> :-p
<bmw> Kewl. I did an update from within breezy to dapper.  Working fine until a reboot and then it says it can't fined the filesystem  I get an ERROR 17 from the GRUB installer.  Ideas?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Gotta remember, I've been building for 3+ years...though it was rpms.  But the process is basically the same
<Jucato> All I know is checkinstall or build-dep then apt-get -b :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Read the URL I posted.  You too can build debs very easily :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Without using either of those 3 commands you just listed
<Jucato> I'll read it after the "class". it's about to start in a few minutes...
<Jucato> btw, I think it was mentioned in the class that you can use apt-get build-dep and -b to build from Debian repositories...
<Jucato> safely...
<Hawkwind> Majority of the times, just not always
<driz> anyone please network help?
<bmw> Anyone got ideas on how to repair the filesystem after an update from breezy to dapper.  It won't boot up and I need the files before I do a reinstall.
<driz> i need to put a network between two linux computers
<XVampireX> That's easy
<bmw> driz: wazup?
<XVampireX> You need NFS or Samba
<Hawkwind> driz: NFS is the easiest. Takes less than 3 minutes
<Hawkwind> driz: A simple edit of a file, then mount the share
<driz> bmw: good.
<driz> Hawkwind i tried the web page but i got nothing.
<XVampireX> I find that samba is easier, but it's not better :P
<Hawkwind> driz: You simply edit /etc/exports on the computer you want to see the files *of*
<Hawkwind> driz: Here is mine from my mandriva box:   /storage   192.168.1.101(rw,sync,all_squash,anonuid=501,anongid=501,no_subtree_check)
<flaccid> disk utils to check health of paritioning and stuff like that?
<Hawkwind> driz: kdesu mount 192.168.1.102:/storage /archives/myserver/ &
<TehKewl1> can anyone help me with a wireless card issue now?
<Hawkwind> driz: Then I run that command on this box, and it's mounted.  I just go to: /archives/myserver in konqueror to see the files from the Mandriva box
<bmw> So, anyone got any answers on how to rebuild filesystem after upgrading from Breezy to Dapper?  System won't boot up.
<Hawkwind> driz: That's just how simple it is
<driz> ok cool i'm going to try and do it now
<Hawkwind> driz: You of course want to edit yours accordingly as far as /paths and IP#'s
<TehKewl1> my wireless card setup messed up so as soon as I plug it in, everything screws up
<TehKewl1> how do I set the network settings back the way they were?
<Hawkwind> driz: Also, make sure nfs is installed of course
<Hawkwind> driz: Once it is, on the box you want to see the files of after you edit /etc/exports, you need to restart the NFS service
<Phoenix92x> hawkwind: thank you very much, my machine is useable again
<Phoenix92x> I'll try getting fglrx to work properly at a later date and with more planning
<Phoenix92x> thank you!
<driz> sudo apt-get install nfs?
<Hawkwind> Phoenix92x: No problem :)
<Hawkwind> driz: Possibly
<crimsun> charims: pong
<driz> nope
<driz> doesnt work
<Hawkwind> driz: I don't know what the Ubuntu package for NFS is
<charims> crimsun: wb, i installed the driver, what should i do now?
<Hawkwind> driz: nfs-common
<driz> ok
<Hawkwind> driz: You could find that answer by doing:  apt-cache search nfs
<crimsun> charims: ...test it?
<BadTaste> Hi
<charims> crimsun: it works jsut the same as the last driver
<driz> Hawkwind: will do for next ime
<crimsun> charims: what is the symptom?
<bmw> Anyone got ideas on how to repair an upgrade from Breezy to Dapper and save the /home folder?
<charims> crimsun: no sound, except through gaim, and now aplay
<charims> crimsun: though i am nto sure they sound correct through aplay
<crimsun> charims: No sound at all? Is arts configured?
<charims> crimsun: not that i have done, how do i go about that?
<crimsun> charims: look in the KDE Control under multimedia
<bmw> charims: are your spkrs plugged in and turned on?
<flaccid> is there a linux/kde equiv of tracktor dj studio/win ?
<bmw> Just thought I'd ask.
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Have you searched on freshmeat ?
<flaccid> nope
<charims> crimsun: yes, becuase i can get sound on from gaim and aplay
<shriram> hey guys! i just installed kubuntu. Is there a default root password?
<maltaethiron> ztem
<Ztem> Paul.
<shriram> i was never asked to enter one during the installation
<Hawkwind> shriram: No
<Diuneimama> !pkg-config
<ubotu> pkg-config: manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20-1 (dapper), package size 62 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Jucato> flaccid: you could also check in http://www.kde-apps.org
<Hawkwind> shriram: Ubuntu uses sudo by default
<maltaethiron> call me maltaethiron, my bar will flash
<shriram> Hawkwind: how do i set a root pass?
<charims> crimsun: in the KDE control my sound hardware is set to ALSA and override device loaction to /dev/snd
<Hawkwind> shriram: sudo passwd
<shriram> ah.. ok
<charims> crimsun; that is the onyl way i can get any sound
<flaccid> i remember there is one
<Diuneimama> hey peoples. where can i get pkg-config???????
<Jucato> yey! charims and crimsun are at it again! glad to see some things in life are consistent :-D
<charims> haha
<shriram> Hawkwind: can't seem to figure it out :/
<charims> well my sound still doesn't work... :(
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: sudo apt-get install pkg-config  ?
<maltaethiron> ztem: watch how dis be done
<Hawkwind> shriram: sudo passwd    Then enter a password
<Hawkwind> shriram: That creates one
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind let me try
<shriram> Hawkwind: okiw
<Hawkwind> !info pkg-config
<ubotu> pkg-config: manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20-1 (dapper), package size 62 kB, installed size 180 kB
<maltaethiron> HEY YO, anyone think that they can help out Ztem with installing limewire???
<Ztem> i hate you.
<Hawkwind> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<charims> crimsun: antoher sympton is that many of my media players will freeze when they try to play a file
<maltaethiron> hehe, see Ztem?
<Hawkwind> Use frostwire instead
<maltaethiron> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<charims> crimsun: all my codecs are up to dat, and i get no system notifications
<veedub_tdi> hey anyone here using amarok 1.4.2?
<Ztem> why is Frostwire better?
<Hawkwind> veedub_tdi: Yes
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind (could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (ll resoursce temporary unavaiable
<shriram> Hawkwind:
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Read the info the bot told you
<shriram> shriram@shriram-laptop:~$ sudo passwd
<shriram> Password:
<shriram> Sorry, try again.
<shriram> sorry for spamming
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: Do you have Adept open ?
<Diuneimama> yup
<Hawkwind> shriram: Then it looks like the password is already set
<shriram> ewww
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: Then close it, then do sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<veedub_tdi> Hawkwind, you got issues with the collection not scanning (scan error)
<Hawkwind> veedub_tdi: Nope
<veedub_tdi> dang
<shriram> Hawkwind: i've tried every pass
<Diuneimama> couldn;t find package
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind couldn;t find package
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: Setup your repos appropriately then
<Hawkwind> !repos > Diuneimama
<shriram> Hawkwind: could i do something with the installation disk?
<shriram> to set the root pass
<Hawkwind> shriram: No idea
<shriram> ok
<unix_lappy> shriram: you are looking to reset your root pass?
<Diuneimama> ok thanks hawkwind
<crimsun> charims: don't override the device location, because what you have set is incorrect.
<charims> crimsun: kk
<charims> crimsun: still no system notifications..., and now aplay makes no sound
<shriram> Hawkwind: unix_lappy.. it worked
<shriram> had to do "sudo passwd root"
<shriram> then enter userpassword
<shriram> and then the new root password
<unix_lappy> shriram: oh, so you meant to add a root user to the live cd.
<unix_lappy> ?
<shriram> unix_lappy: i've installed kubuntu with the livecd
<charims> crimsun: should i be using snd-intel8x0 or snd-ac97-codec or snd-ac97-bus
<unix_lappy> shriram: and what are you hoping to accomplish?
<maltaethiron> !binary > Ztem
<crimsun> you should have all those
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> charims: does aplay hang or appear to play?
<charims> crimsun: not sure, it says its playing, but there is no sound, it shows Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono until i hit ctrl-c
<veedub_tdi> argh, well, looks like it's back to amarok 1.4.1 ...
<Jucato> veedub_tdi: why?
<veedub_tdi> collection won't scan
<crimsun> charims: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<veedub_tdi> keep getting errors
<Jucato> veedub_tdi: are you using Amarok 1.4.2 on PPC?
<veedub_tdi> no, x86
<veedub_tdi> athlon 2500
<Jucato> hmm.. that's strange...
<charims> Crimsun:COMMAND     PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<charims> kmix       4989 charims   10u   CHR  116,0      8598 /dev/snd/controlC0
<charims> amarokapp 12981 charims   20u   CHR  116,0      8598 /dev/snd/controlC0
<charims> artsd     13532 charims  mem    CHR 116,16      8580 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<charims> artsd     13532 charims    8r   CHR 116,33      8417 /dev/snd/timer
<charims> artsd     13532 charims    9u   CHR 116,16      8580 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<charims> artsd     13535 charims  mem    CHR 116,16      8580 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Jucato> yikes
<charims> artsd     13535 charims    9u   CHR 116,16      8580 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Jucato> charims: ....
<charims> oops
<charims> :(
<charims> b4 it did it without separating them
<crimsun> charims: right, artsd is hogging the sound device.
<charims> crimsun: so killall -9 artsd?
<crimsun> charims: so what you need to do is completely disable arts
<charims> crimsun: kk
<crimsun> charims: in the KDE Control [..]  you should be able to uncheck it
<shriram> unix_lappy: nothing much actually. just set the root password :P
<charims> crimsun: in the KDE control?
<unix_lappy> shriram: well that's simple enough :P
<shriram> heh.. yeah
<crimsun> charims: in the control panel or whatnot
<shriram> unix_lappy: any idea how i can check whether my graphics card is being used/detected..?
<unix_lappy> shriram: well, if you're in X there's a pretty good bet.
<nello> k
<Hawkwind> LOL
<shriram> unix_lappy: ah.. ok
<charims> crimsun: i don't see an option for arts
<Hawkwind> If it wasn't, you surely wouldn't be seeing anything graphical
<unix_lappy> shriram: maybe you mean to ask if the proper drivers are loaded for your gpu?
<shriram> unix_lappy: exactly
<shriram> :)
<crimsun> charims: it's the sound server
<unix_lappy> shriram: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "blah"
<shriram> ah.. ok
<unix_lappy> replace blah with whatever device you are running.
<Hawkwind> shriram: Nvidia ?
<flaccid> i have created now a dedicated partition for home dir. /home is currently on / what steps should i do to transfer to new partition?
<charims> crimsun: you mean the "Enable the sound system" box?
<shriram> Hawkwind: ati
<crimsun> charims: correct. Uncheck it.
<shriram> x1300
<shriram> radeon
<charims> crimsun: done, and applied
<unix_lappy> shriram: this is a laptop or desktop?
<shriram> laptop
<Hawkwind> shriram: fglrxinfo | grep render might tell you.  Or something similar
<shriram> ah.. cool
<unix_lappy> shriram: then i recommend you stay with the default drivers ubuntu provided you.
<Hawkwind> Grepping your xorg.conf file won't tell you much of anything honestly
<shriram> let me try thta
<crimsun> charims: what's the output from that lsof command now?
<charims> crimsun: i get sound from aplay again, let me test a media player
<Hawkwind> Grepping your xorg.conf file will only tell you how things are set, not if they are installed or working properly
<charims> COMMAND     PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<charims> kmix       4989 charims   10u   CHR  116,0      8598 /dev/snd/controlC0
<charims> amarokapp 12981 charims   20u   CHR  116,0      8598 /dev/snd/controlC0
<charims> oops again
<unix_lappy> shriram: the ati drivers tend to cause problems with acpi and certain 3rd party firmware/ hardware.
<Hawkwind> Stop pasting to the channel
<Hawkwind> !pastebin > charims
<shriram> yeah :/
<unix_lappy> your mileage may very though.
<unix_lappy> shriram: my recommendation is to
<charims> pastebin is not greater than charmis!
<charims> charims*
<unix_lappy> basically just stay with your current setup unless you require 3d accel.
<unix_lappy> eg, for professional gaming or CAD :P
<Hawkwind> unix_lappy: Ummmmmmm, that's pretty bad advice
<shriram> i need to run Maya
<shriram> my xorg.conf has some ATI stuff
<unix_lappy> shriram: that's expected.
<shriram>        Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<shriram>         Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<Hawkwind> unix_lappy: The drivers can and will greatly increase performance and look of your fonts, regardless if you game or not
<Jucato> (Chanserv > charims) =
<Jucato> lol.. sorry about that
<shriram> okie
<unix_lappy> you need to run the command Hawkwind gave you to determine if ubuntu setup your 3d accel drivers properly.
<shriram> Hawkwind: where do i get the drivers?
<charims> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22405
<charims> is that better?
<Hawkwind> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shriram> it didn't work
<unix_lappy> Hawkwind: i havent noticed much of a performance boost and i use X to spawn terms :P
<Hawkwind> shriram: ^^^^^^^^^
<shriram> ubotu: cool! thanks :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool! thanks :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charims> and Chanserv is only a little bit greater than me
<crimsun> charims: yep. What engine is amarok configured to use?
<Hawkwind> unix_lappy: You will always have an increase, regardless of your system
<charims> crimsun: alsa
<unix_lappy> Hawkwind: the only question is the degree to which.
<shriram> bbs
<Hawkwind> unix_lappy: Still....telling users not to install them is pretty bad advice.  One that shouldn't be given
<charims> crimsun; i tried to play a sound file in amarok, and it froze...
<unix_lappy> Hawkwind: he stated he was running on a laptop.
<Hawkwind> unix_lappy: And ?
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind wat should i install after i have dl the header with adept manager?????
<unix_lappy> I have him the possible scenarios in which those drivers would be beneficial in common situations.
<unix_lappy> listing all of them is quite impossible.
<unix_lappy> however, i did give him isntances in which the drivers maybe detrimental as well.
<Hawkwind> Laptop, desktop, doesn't matter.  You still get performance and appearance increase with the drivers, regardless if you game or not
<unix_lappy> so i think my advice was balance.
<unix_lappy> balanced*
<Hawkwind> unix_lappy: I disagree
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: I have no idea what you are trying to do
<unix_lappy> Hawkwind: ok...
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: Nor wanting to do for that matter
<Diuneimama> can i get pkg-config there?
<unix_lappy> I tend to just say, let the user experiment with the OS and find the balance they require as per their hardware and use.
<Hawkwind> unix_lappy: If a system is going to have better looking appearance from the get go with drivers as compared to without, I think it's best to always install the drivers
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: you busy?
<unix_lappy> The best we can do is say, here's what happend with us. here is what you can expect to happen.
<maltaethiron> lol
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: I thought you already installed pkg-config ?
<unix_lappy> let the user determind what they require and what they need to do.
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: If you have a question, just ask
<maltaethiron> ok
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: But ask the channel, not one individual person
<maltaethiron> Who in here can tell me how to install binary files
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: As in deb files ?
<maltaethiron> idk, ask Ztem
<maltaethiron> hes scared to ask
<Ztem> im a nub :(
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: dpkg -i filename.deb   but best to use sudo apt-get install package  as that will solve deps
<Ztem> how do you save the damn .deb file?
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Better learn to speak....only way you'll ever learn
<charims> crimsun: yeah, amarok doesn't like me i think, nor kaffeine, or anything else for that matter, not even the audio cd player...
<Hawkwind> Ztem: What are you trying to install ?
<Ztem> frostwire
<Ztem> i went to the place the bot sent
<Ztem> and i dont know how to save the .deb file on the desktop or w/e
<Ztem> ...because im a major nub
<Hawkwind> Right click, Save As
<Ztem> yeah, did that
<Hawkwind> Tell it where to save it
<crimsun> charims: it really sounds like your hardware is causing the kernel to have fits
<Ztem> and it saves as the download.php and not the .deb file
<charims> crimsun: is that bad?
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Then change the name from download.php to whatever you need it to be
<Hawkwind> Ztem: For instance, package.deb
<shriram> is there a community repository for kubuntu where i can find software like skype, gaim etc?
<Hawkwind> It should then save it as a .deb file
<charims> crimsun: i know after a lot of wrok i got it to wrok in breezy badger, but it would only work on one program at a time
<maltaethiron> Ztem: did you search synaptic for frostwire at all?
<Diuneimama> hawkwind i haven installed it
<Ztem> no, you didnt suggest that, Paul my friend
<Ztem> lol
<maltaethiron> -.-
<maltaethiron> lol
<Hawkwind> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<maltaethiron> but try the way that hawkwind suggested for the learning experience
<Hawkwind> frostwire is not packaged by Ubuntu
<shriram> is there a community repository for kubuntu where i can find software like skype, realplayeretc?
<Hawkwind> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> shriram: Skype is not open source, therefore it's not packaged by the distro
<shriram> Hawkwind: ah.. ok
<Hawkwind> shriram: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<maltaethiron> Ztem: so do you know what youre doing now?
<Hawkwind> shriram: Add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Ztem> not really
<maltaethiron> ok
<maltaethiron> so
<shriram> Hawkwind: will do that
<Jucato> Hawkwind: is that safe to use with Ubuntu also?
<maltaethiron> Ztem: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yes
<Jucato> kool
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Mainly because it's in the 'stable' repo
<crimsun> charims: hmm. In the xine engine's configuration for amarok, can you configure a specific alsa output device?
<charims> crimsun: hold on, amarok is taking forever to start
<Jucato> Hawkwind: aaah
<flaccid> i have a weird error when opening konqueror http://hardtrance.biz/temp/konq_error.png any ideas?
<charims> crimsun: no, but it gives me options for mono, stereo, 4 channel and 6 channel
<crimsun> charims: take a screenshot of the xine engine window, please
<Jucato> flaccid: what version of KDE are you using?
<flaccid> Jucato: 3.5.4
<Jucato> hm... that should have been fixed... hold on
<charims> crimsun: can i send u the file through irc?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> pastebin it.
<charims> crimsun: oh, kk
<flaccid> Jucato: ah ok known bug
<Jucato> flaccid: yeah... seems like it crept back in to KDE 3.5.4 like some other bugs
<Jucato> flaccid: iirc, it was fixed in KDE 3.5.3
<charims> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22406
<Jucato> flaccid: simple solution: don't use the System tab :-D
<flaccid> Jucato: ah ok have you got a URI or any other info?
<shriram> Hawkwind: what's the source type i need to use when adding that link to sources.list?
<Jucato> flaccid: for that bug? nope. sorry
<Hawkwind> shriram: Huh ?
<flaccid> ok np
<flaccid> i should just wait for next update?
<charims> crimsun: which alsa snd driver should i be using?
<shriram> in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<shriram> what's the syntax for adding that link to skypr
<Hawkwind> shriram: Just add the line exactly as I gave it to you
<Hawkwind> shriram: Just add it at the bottom of the file
<shriram> okie
<crimsun> charims: please use a different pastebin; that one's blocked here
<Jucato> charims: you can try http://pastebin.com/
<shriram> Hawkwind: awesome! thanks :D
<Hawkwind> http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Ztem> Hawkwind: i saved the .deb file to the desktop but when i go into Konsole and go all sudo dpkg -i <name>.deb, it doesnt work
<Hawkwind> pastebin.com is horribly slow
<Jucato> or that. ehehe
<Jucato> hm.. fast here... but I guess it depends...
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Are you using the actual name of the .deb file ?
<Ztem> yes
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Also, doesn't work is pretty vague, you need to supply details
<Jucato> use the one Hawkwind provided. (free advertisement for Ulteo, too. :-D )
<charims> crimsun: they don't allow pics, i think i will put it up sumwhere else, hold on a sec...
<Jucato> Hawkwind: both the pastebins we provided don't allow pics?
<Ztem> frostwire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb is what im using... and it says that cannot access archive : no such file or directory. Errors were encountered while processing (said filename)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Some do, some don't
<Jucato> Ubuntu's pastebin does... but it's slow, too....
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Are you in the directory of the file where you saved it ?
<charims> crimsun: i'm putting it on photobucket
<Ztem> Hawkwind: im not sure -.-
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Where did you save the file to ?
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Only you know that answer
<maltaethiron> hey, now that ive depackaged the deb file, what do i do next
<Ztem> Hawkwind: its on the desktop
<Hawkwind> Ztem: cd Desktop
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Then type:  ls   to see if the file is listed there
<shriram> Hawkwind: where is the list of modules loaded at startup stored in kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: What exactly are you trying to do ?
<maltaethiron> install frostwire -.-
<Hawkwind> shriram: lsmod  will tell you everything that's loaded module wise
<Ztem> Hawkwind: it isnt there...
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Then you need to cd to the directory where you saved the file
<maltaethiron> Hawkwind: yeah i did that, now what do i do
<shriram> i want to disable this annoying sound my pc speaker makes
<shriram> Hawkwind: rmmod pcspkr
<shriram> i did that
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Or create a directory called downloads and save it there or something.  Make it simple
<shriram> how do i apply the change? or how do i permanently disable that module?
<Hawkwind> shriram: You'd have to blacklist it
<shriram> yeah.. where is the list of modules?
<Hawkwind> shriram: Look in /etc/modprobe.d or /etc/modules
<shriram> okie
<maltaethiron> hawkwind: once ive done "dpkg -i filename.deb", is the file installed?
<maltaethiron> oh it is
<maltaethiron> w00t
<maltaethiron> lol
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Read your screen
<Hawkwind> It tells you that
<shriram> bbs
<alexicon> hrmm
<alexicon> alsamixer isnt displaying a lot of stuff interms of audio devices. like my headphones and mic etc
<alexicon> theres only master and pcm available
<alexicon> where should i start looking to fix this
<crimsun> alexicon: cat /proc/asound/cards
<charims> crimsun: www.bst150.com/snapshot1.png
<alexicon> thanks
<charims> crimsun: photobucket failed me, but this works
<romeo> bonsoir
<romeo> kubuntu est un superb distro
<crimsun> charims: hmm, that seems a lot more sparse than I recall.
<Diuneimama> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<romeo> j adore
<charims> crimsun: sparse?
<romeo> bien mieux que suse
<romeo> bravo kabntu
<Hawkwind> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Diuneimama> hello can i ask? if i finish downloading from adepr manager is the file being installed?
<crimsun> charims: I thought there were more options
<alexicon> he did spanish first
<alexicon> think hes just pissing about
<charims> crimsun: not that i know of...
<crimsun> charims: try changing the stereo one to plughw:0
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: If you told it to install, yes
<crimsun> charims: (instead of default)
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind Request to install mean tell it to install?
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: Absolutely
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind thanks
<charims> crimsun: hmm, idk
<crimsun> charims: just change it, click Apply, etc.
<charims> crimsun: that i can do
<charims> crimsun: for oss it gives me an option for device
<charims> crimsun: it says either /dev/dsp or /dev/sound/dsp
<charims> crimsun; but it still freaks out when i try to play an ogg file
<charims> crimsun: tried to change to esd, and it crashed again
<crimsun> charims: don't use alsa, but for stereo use plughw:0
<crimsun> charims: sorry. That's mean to be read as: Don't. Use alsa ...
<charims> crimsun: when i change from alsa, it doesn't give me the stereo optin, it changes
<alexicon> hrm it has my soundcard HDA-Intel but i dont know why i cant hear through the headphones
<charims> crimsun: ahhh, kk
<alexicon> was something not detected right?
<crimsun> alexicon: I'm waiting for output from the command I gave you
<alexicon> 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDA Intel at 0xde400000 irq 82
<crimsun> alexicon: head -1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<ryedunn> just got up and running on kubuntu, updated my sources  using netselect-apt (very cool) but I cant get firefox?.. anyone know why?
<charims> crimsun: started playing, then froze agian like usual, but when i change to file for output plugin, it doesn't freeze :) but no sound
<alexicon> ==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==
<alexicon> Codec: SigmaTel STAC7661
<crimsun> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<alexicon> ==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#1 <==
<alexicon> Codec: Generic 14f1 ID 2bfa
<ryedunn> yeah thats what Im trying
<crimsun> charims: you've got some sort of hardware glitch
<crimsun> charims: what did you have to do for 5.10?
<charims> crimsun: idk, it was a long time ago, but i used alsa, i know that
<ryedunn> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ryedunn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ryedunn> is only available from another sourc
<ryedunn> oops
<crimsun> ryedunn: firefox is in the main component. If you can't apt-get it, then your sources.list is misconfigured.
<charims> crimsun: someone guided me through it, haha, for all know, it could have been you
<crimsun> alexicon: that's fine. What's the output from ``amixer''? Don't flood this channel.
<charims> crimsun: yeah, but it sucked, sound could only come from one program at a time
<ryedunn> crimsun:  hmm I'll take a look, thank you.
<alexicon> !pastebin > alexicon
<charims> what is with everyone thinking pastebin is better than everyone else? nvm
<alexicon> hmmm
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> i just get told to use it most the time
<alexicon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22407
<alexicon> amixer is just displaying those two channels
<alexicon> im on a laptop and its got a headphone and mic port
<charims> no, i meant everyone keeps saying pastebin is > "Name", i know, its jsut for ubotu
<alexicon> but i dont see any controls for them
<alexicon> heh oh ok
<alexicon> i never can remember where it is, guess i should bookmark it
<crimsun> alexicon: is sound audible at all?
<alexicon> through headphones not at all
<charims> crimsun: yeah, this sucks, looks like i have to go back to my old soundblaster sucks eggs
<alexicon> but it is through speakers on the laptop
<alexicon> havent tried to see if suse detected the headphones yet
<charims> crimsun: i'm not sure i'm even using the right snd- driver
<crimsun> charims: did you try loading snd-intel8x0 with buggy_irq=1 buggy_semaphore=1  ?
<charims> crimsun: before you had me do it, but not since i went back to the uncompiled driver
* word is away: Gone away for now.
<crimsun> alexicon: so it's just not routing correctly through
<alexicon> crimsun: it doesnt say a headphone/mic port exist
<crimsun> charims: ok, unload snd-intel8x0 and reload it with those parameters
* word|away is back.
<crimsun> alexicon: which specific laptop is this?
<crimsun> alexicon: and which kernel are you running?
<alexicon> sony sz91 2.6.15-26-386
<crimsun> lspci -nv, please
<crimsun> (pastebin)
<charims> crimsun: error WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<crimsun> charims: dmesg|tail -3
<alexicon> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22408
<charims> crimsun :[17195510.996000]  snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed   [17195510.996000]  snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed    [17195511.000000]  snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware
<alexicon> ack it got truncated
<alexicon> i gotta go out now anyway
<alexicon> sorry
<alexicon> need to check my other distro and see if sound works through headphones
<shriram> can one of you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list for me please (with the universe and miltiverse repositories enabled)
<crimsun> alexicon: that issue should be resolved in the next kernel.
<alexicon> i just dont know what i could edit to fix it
<flaccid> i'm a bit confused on backing up. i want to back up my /home/flaccid profile only. what should i use?
<alexicon> heh ok crimsun
<shriram> multiverse*
<crimsun> alexicon: I posted a fix for it last week sometime.
<alexicon> wicked
<alexicon> cheers man i look forward to it
<crimsun> charims: hmm. cat /proc/asound/version
<alexicon> shriram: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<alexicon> shriram: deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<alexicon> righto im off
<alexicon> thanks everyone
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I just use tar and put the backup somewhere else other than ~/ and/or burn it to CD/DVD
<charims> crimsun:Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).
<flaccid> Hawkwind: i need to not be logged in hey?
<charims> crimsun: wait, thats supposed to be 13! why is it 10?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Sure you can be
<flaccid> has trouble writing some stuff i belive
<charims> crimsun: i jsut installed it!
<crimsun> charims: because you didn't install 13rc1 correctly ;)
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I do daily backups of my entire system using tar and my system is always running and always in X
<charims> crimsun: really?
<charims> crimsun: or was i to restart?
<crimsun> charims: I presumed you either unloaded all the alsa modules then reloaded snd-intel8x0, or you rebooted.
<charims> crimsun: uhh, well, i better reboot then...
<charims> crimsun: i did neither
<crimsun> you don't _have_ to reboot, but it's probably easier
<charims> crimsun: i will reboot, brb
<tj> hey anybody here watch big brother????
<Hawkwind> tj: Probably the wrong channel to ask that.  Try #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<tj> ok thanks sorry
<StrudelNinja> hey, I'm trying to get my winkey to open the k menu. A friend had me put http://pastebin.ca/159536 in winkey.sh and put it in /home/josh/.kde/Autostart/ but it's not working
<StrudelNinja> it has all the permissions
<charims> crimsun: I'm back, but i'm not sure which alsa driver is currently loaded, will test with aadebug
<StrudelNinja> the same for another .sh I have in the same dir
<crimsun> charims: cat /proc/asound/modules
<charims> crimsun:0 snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> and cat /proc/asound/version?
<charims> crimsun:Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13rc1. Compiled on Sep  2 2006 for kernel 2.6.15-26-386.
<charims> crimsun: amarok still freezes, and no sound from it
<crimsun> yeah, that's sounding more and more like a hardware issue
<StrudelNinja> amarok problem? I hear just uninstalling and reinstalling works...
<crimsun> charims: did you try the buggy irq/semaphore workarounds?
<charims> crimsun: not, how do i do that
* Hobbsee waves
<charims> crimsun: do i modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 and the modprobe snd-intel8x0 buggirg....
<crimsun> charims: yes
<charims> crimsun: okay, what were the specific workarounds... i don't know the exact names
<crimsun> buggy_irq=1 buggy_semaphore=1
<charims> crimsun: kk thanks
<maltaethiron> what do i do with a .bin file?
<charims> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use.
<crimsun> charims: kill `lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'
<charims> crimsun: figured it out, amarok was still open
<maltaethiron> can anyone tell me what to do with a bin file?
<Hawkwind> sh filename.bin
<charims> crimsun: ok, now what, should i restart?
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: Possible you might have to do:  chmod +x filename.sh  and then sh filename.bin
<crimsun> charims: did you unload snd-intel8x0 and reload it with those parameters?
<charims> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> charims: now try amarok/aplay/whatever alsa apps
<charims> crimsun: amarok xine doenst like it, it siad that it could not load the dirver
<Ztem> Hawkwind: i cant get java5 to install, i typed sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin into Konsole and it went thro all the crap, but when i went to open Frostwire it told me i needed 1.4 or higher
<maltaethiron> Ztem: look what he just told me
<Diuneimama> Question : if i download and installed package or file.. where usually it locates???????
<flaccid> Ztem: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre ?
<maltaethiron> Ztem: just do sh filename.bin
<charims> crimsun: aplay returned errors :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22409
<sans> hi all, i just replaced my sources.list from those of dapper to those of edgy and dist-upgraded, I'm about to restart soon, what should I do if i have a problem it won't let me back in?
<sans> wait, that might've been a too general question, i guess the answer would be it depends, huh?
<Hawkwind> sans: Why are you upgrading to a beta ?
<sans> i don't know
<charims> crimsun: cat /proc/asound/modules returns nothing
<lmosher> How do I make it so my new hard disk partitions shows up on my desktop?
<sans> i read about it today on slashdot and now regretting it, i had a perfectly stable desktop
<Hawkwind> sans: Probably best you stick with a stable version, which is Dapper until Edgy gets released
<sans> i did already upgrade, how can i downgrade? do I just put my sources.list back to dapper and dist-upgrade?
<lmosher> edgy is out next month anyway, right?
<charims> crimsun: attempted reloading snd-intel8x0 with wrokarounds, still nothing in cat /proc/asound/modules
<Hawkwind> lmosher: Yes, but tons of things will change before then
<Hawkwind> sans: I don't know that you can, or how to if you can
<Linux_Galore> sans: duh its the "unstable" release only for developers right now
<lmosher> Of course things will change, I was just wondering about the time frame :)
<Hawkwind> sans: Why you upgraded is beyond me.   Unless you're a beta tester it's best to stick with stable at all times
<sans> well curiosity killed the cat, so they say
<Hawkwind> sans: Ever heard of vmware ?
<Hawkwind> sans: Or a seperate install ?
<Lunar_Raven> edgy is out next month?
<Lunar_Raven> i havent seen many new features yet
<Lunar_Raven> =\
<Linux_Galore> sans: you could have updated 6.06 and got most of the stuff in edgy anyway
<Hawkwind> Lunar_Raven: Knot2 was released yesterday
<Lunar_Raven> oh hmm
<Lunar_Raven> i only tried 1
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<charims> crimsun: nvidia has this info, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.11.html
<Linux_Galore> yeah I have knot 2 on my laptop, works but the newbie stuff is broken
<Hawkwind> Linux_Galore: I'm running it in vmware.  It seems really nice, but like you said, basic n00b stuff is broken/disabled
<Ztem> okay, JRE is all updated, but Frostwire doesnt recognize this...
<Hawkwind> Welcome to the world of p2p apps
<Hawkwind> They are poorly coded and mostly crap.
<Ztem> :-
<Ztem> ...help?
<Ztem> lol
<Hawkwind> Next to impossible to troubleshoot and get working
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Yeah...don't use them
<crimsun> charims: lsmod |grep ^snd
<Ztem> Hawkwind: you said to use Frostwire over Limewire?
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Yes, but they are both horrible IMO.  I don't use any p2p app
<Hawkwind> Prime example is you working on it for 2+ hours with no luck.  It's a waste IMO
<Ztem> Hawkwind: what would you suggest? and i feel like crap now, i just spent all that time...
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Purchase from a store
<Ztem> EEEEEEEEEEE
<Hawkwind> Ztem: What are you wanting to download ?
<charims> crimsun: posting on pastebin
<Ztem> Hawkwind: nothing in particular. just fooling around.
<Hawkwind> Ztem: Then stay away from p2p apps
<Ztem> Hawkwind: awww, i feel defeated.
<Hawkwind> If you want music files: irc.undernet.org #Mp3_Collections  If you want movies, torrents
<charims> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/782526
<maltaethiron> Ztem: yeah, you should prolly just stick to torrenting...also seeing as ktorrent works like a charm
<Hawkwind> You could have done some major coding in the 2 hours you wasted with a crappy p2p app
<Ztem> Hawkwind: no i couldnt have, ive been using Linux for like 2 days.
<Hawkwind> It was merely an example :P
<Ztem> :)
<charims>  :-P
<Jlone> Hello
<Jlone> Can someone help me really quick
<Jlone> I mounted an NTFS drive with a bunch of music on it
<Jlone> But I cant get any of the mp3's to play... what gives?
<Jlone> ...
<Jlone> :(
<charims> crimsun: hey, i have to go, its 11:00 and i have to go to bed
<charims> crimsun: anything you have to say about my output?
<crimsun> charims: the output itself looks fine. What's the error?
<charims> crimsun: it jsut said there are no drivers to load, i checked the modules, there is nothing there
<charims> crimsun: under cat /proc/asound/modules
<charims> crimsun: there is no output from that
<Jlone> is anyone available to help me with this problem?
<charims> Jlone, please search the forums, i don't know the asnwer, but i do know there is a pposting on it there. go to ubuntuforums.org
<crimsun> charims: does it contain "no soundcards"?
<charims> crimsun: something like that, but i g2g, talk to later
<charims> crimsun: goodnight
<crimsun> charims: I'm away for 2 days
<Jlone> ok ill check there
<charims> crimsun: really, awww, kk
<charims> crimsun: ok, is there anythng else we can do qucikly before i go?
<crimsun> charims: sure, try using just one of the workarounds instead of both
<charims> crimsun: ok, ill try irq first
<charims> crimsun: froze with that
<crimsun> and buggy_semaphore=1?
<Diuneimama> Question : if i download and installed package or file.. where usually it locates???????
<charims> crimsun: it has the problem with the drivers again, it says, xine could not initialize dsound drivers
<charims> crimsun: hey, i g2g now
<Diuneimama> y when its loading the bar it will say package damge or something like that
<charims> crimsun: goodnight
<Jlone> so far other users are having the same problem as me
<Jlone> it worked fine for me with suse 10.1
<Jlone> but not kubuntu
<crimsun> Jlone: mount |grep ntfs
<Jlone> ok
<Jlone> that didnt work
<Jlone> I can access the files
<Jlone> That's not the problem
<crimsun> good, that's what the first step in troubleshooting is
<crimsun> next, dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii |awk '{print $3}'
<Jlone> ok
<Jlone> not sure what that did
<Diuneimama> Question : if i download and installed package or file.. where usually it locates???????
<abattoir> Diuneimama: /var/cache/apt/archives
<crimsun> Jlone: you were supposed to tell us the output from that command
<Jlone> it didnt output anything to konsole
<Jlone> thats why i said i dont know what that did lol
<abattoir> Diuneimama: that is ofcourse, if you downloaded/installed w/ apt-get/adept
<Diuneimama> thanks abattoir
<Diuneimama> abattoir if u wanted to install them wat should i do?
<Jlone> maybe i should just go back to suse
<crimsun> Jlone: so install libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> Diuneimama: 'sudo dpkg -i <packagename>'
<crimsun> Jlone: you need that package so amarok can play mp3s
<flaccid> hmm what is ~/.rnd?
<Diuneimama> ok abbattoir
<crimsun> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Diuneimama> thnks
<abattoir> Diuneimama: or 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package' if you arent in the dir. where the file is
<Jlone> hmmm
<crimsun> libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse and requires both universe and multiverse to be enabled.
<Jlone> Thats not available to me in adept
<abattoir> Jlone: you must enable the multiverse repostitory
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> Jlone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jlone> That link is broken
<Jlone> or their help pages are down
<Jlone> grrrr!
<Jlone> All im trying to do is listen to some mp3's while i read up on this stuff
<XVampireX> Jlone: Hey, what are you trying to do?
<paul___> Jlone: type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list into the konsole and make sure the following line is in there: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<XVampireX> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Jlone> There's a bunch of shit in there lol
<Jlone> oh wait
<Jlone> i see what you mean
<Jlone> i have to uncomment some stuff
<Jlone> ok
<Jlone> done
<Jlone> ok it seems there is an update for amarok
<Jlone> maybe that will fix the problem
<Jlone> hope so*!
<Jlone> ok now amarok is asking me if i want to "Enable restriced software from multiverse?"
<Jlone> Do I want to do that?
<Jlone> OMG it worked. ThANK YOU!
<sans> hi all
<sans> i'm on edgy
<sans> i survived
<sans> haha
<sans> wait, where's my k-pilot!?!
<madhatter_> hey everyone
<madhatter_> whats up?
<madhatter_> looks like rt 2500 drivers are installed on the machine after a fresh install, but how do i configure a connection??
<madhatter_> wireless assistant freezes everytime i try to activate
<madhatter_> ra0
<madhatter_> hello??
<word> is there a way to erm upgrade kubuntu from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<dan__> hey i need help
<madhatter_> i thought so
<madhatter_> but u might need to get a new distro
<dan__> whos good with linux
<madhatter_> not me =( but go ahead and ask
<madhatter_> i doubt i can help
<dan__> i just installed it but it wont let me download and run stuff like windows would
<madhatter_> word: check http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27515.html
<word> dan__: you can't run .exes in linux without some doing and even then it doesn't always work
<dan__> i want to install limewire and nero
<StrudelNinja> there's linuxy options out there, but I don't think there's a version of either for linux
<madhatter_> dan: me too, but i dont know how either lol
<madhatter_> dan: your best bet is to look for wiki howtos or walkthroughs or whatever and start to learn that way
<dan__> can you install itunes on kubuntu
<madhatter_> can anyone tell me why wireless assistant freezes every time i try to activate my card??
<word> dan__: no but you'll find that Amarok is a much better alternative
<dan__> so i cant use my ipod with linux
<word> k3b is going to be your cd burner and you'll have to find a dvd burner program. Limewire i think..is java so you'll probably be able to get that running if you install the java runtime (howto is on the wiki) but i hear frostwire is better
<word> dan__: nope didn't say that if it didn't it wouldn't be 'much better'
<word> dan__: although you won't be able to use the music store and get your existing songs from it without itunes...there are some efforts being made by the people at wine to get it running on linux.
<dan__> so can i upload music onto my ipod from linux
<word> dan__: it's called transfering but yes
<Drako60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22415  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22414  i need some help figuring out what those two segfaults are and a fix, first is XMMS second is VLC
<abattoir> word: k3b can handle dvds... cant it?
<word> abattoir: probably..but i don't think it does with as many options as nero
<AZ_AS> well, finally trying out amarok, and I love it! :D
<word> ummm..why would network access to a secondary drive sata with an xfs file system cause it to die?
<AZ_AS> I've never seen such a nicely integrated lyrics script
<dan__> how do i install java runtime
<abattoir> word: really? i wonder what options those are....
<word> abattoir: well not nescesarily for burning..but you can create dvds dvd menus and a whole bunch of other things with nero
<abattoir> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<abattoir> dan__: ^^^ its in multiverse you can do a 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre' if you have it enabled...
<abattoir> dan__: else you could download the self extracting .bin from java.com and extract it yourself
<dan__> how do i extract it
<abattoir> dan__: have you downloaded the file? where have you saved it?
<dan__> its saved to the home folder
<plugs> is it very hard to add a second hard drive?
<abattoir> dan__: ok, open a terminal(konsole)
<abattoir> dan__: and you have the .bin file.. right?
<abattoir> plugs: what exactly do you mean?
<dan__> no it just sais dan@dan:~$
<abattoir> dan__: ok, but the file that you downloaded ends with .bin... correct?
<dan__> yes
<abattoir> dan__: ok, now type into konsole the following commands..(which are within the quotes)
<abattoir> dan__: 'sudo mkdir /usr/java'
<abattoir> dan__: you'll be prompted for you password now.... please enter it
<plugs> abattoir i want to add a second hard drive internally, and run windows on that and kubuntu on my current one, instead of partitioning my current drive. is this possible?
<Tm_T> hi abattoir
<abattoir> plugs: yes, its possible
<abattoir> hello Tm_T :)
<abattoir> plugs: get a new hard drive, put it in, install windows, and then reinstall the boot loader
<plugs> I can reinstall and it will sort itself out? good, i was thinking i'd have to configure it
<abattoir> plugs: aah, yes, by reinstall, i meant reconfiguring it too :P
<plugs> well ya a little of each =] 
<dan__> abattoir: it sais command not found
<abattoir> dan__: for what? make sure you didnt include the quotes( '  ')
<Diuneimama_> !dkpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Nova> Hey guys
<dan__> abattoir this is what its saying
<dan__> dan@dan:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/java
<dan__> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/java': File exists
<dan__> dan@dan:~$
<abattoir> dan__: ok, you created it the last time you tried it i gues...
<Diuneimama_> excuse me people wat is the difference between libwine and libwine-hq
<dan__> so what do i do
<dan__> now
<Nova> i have a small problem
<abattoir> dan__: 'sudo cp ~/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin /usr/java/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin'
<dan__> abattoir:
<dan__> dan@dan:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/java
<dan__> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/java': File exists
<dan__> dan@dan:~$ sudo cp ~/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin /usr/java/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<dan__> cp: cannot stat `/home/dan/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<Nova> I set up my wireless dongle, but i does'nt altomatically connect when i switch on, does anyknow how to fix this
<Nova> ?
<abattoir> dan__: is the file you downloaded in /home/dan? is the name the same?
<dan__> abbattoir: the file name is: j2sdk-1_4_2_12-linux-i586.bin
<abattoir> dan__: that is the SDK, do you want the software devel. kit or the runtime environment?
<abattoir> dan__: my guess is the latter
<abattoir> dan__: http://jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=10336
<abattoir> dan__: or rather go to http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<abattoir> and select Linux(self-extracting file).... not Linux RPM
<kristina> hi @ all
<dan__> abattoir: it opend with a shell script
<kristina> how to mount ntfs hdd 4 ever? how i have to add or change something in the fstab file
<kristina> ?
<abattoir> dan__: you clicked on the second link and downloaded the .bin file?
<dan__> yes the self extraction one
<abattoir> ok, and you saved it to your home folder?
<abattoir> dan__: then do 'sudo cp ~/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin /usr/java/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin'
<dan__> first it opend in ark then i clicked it and it opened the shell script
<livingdaylight> hi
<Nova> I set up my wireless dongle, but i does'nt altomatically connect when i switch on, does anyknow how to fix this
<livingdaylight> for kubuntu automatix applies equally of course?
<dan__> okay after the 'sudo cp ~/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin /usr/java/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin' what do i do
<abattoir> dan__: 'cd /usr/java' and 'sudo sh ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<abattoir> dan__: you'd get a license agreement dialog.... read through it and type 'yes' at the end
<TheGateKeeper_> anyone remember the name of the empty file you need to add to stop (k)ubuntu doing it's file system check on boot up?
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper_: well, you can modify /etc/fstab...
<dan__> abattoir it said:
<dan__> dan@dan:~$ sudo cp ~/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin /usr/java/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<dan__> Password:
<dan__> dan@dan:~$ cd /usr/java' and 'sudo sh ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<dan__> bash: cd: /usr/java and sudo: No such file or directory
<dan__> dan@dan:~$
<plugs> i always think of sudowoodo
<abattoir> dan__: first do 'cd /usr/java'
<abattoir> dan__: and then do the 'sudo sh...' command
<TheGateKeeper_> abattoir: got a failing memory I think all you need to do is create an empty file called .fastboot or .faststart or something like that
<livingdaylight> Hello?
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper_: oh, ok, then, i dont know that
<abattoir> livingdaylight: yes..?
<livingdaylight> its a rather simple question; does one just keep repeating it?
<dan__> ok now what
<livingdaylight> abattoir: ah...thx
<abattoir> livingdaylight: pls. be patient if someone knows the answer, they'd answer it
<livingdaylight> abattoir: automatix, does it apply equally to kubuntu?
<abattoir> what was your question?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: 'apply'?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: work for
<abattoir> livingdaylight: kubuntu is essentially ubuntu-gnome+kde, so anything which is not gnome dependent should work
<TheGateKeeper_> abattoir: what would you do to fstab?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: ok, just double checking
<PaulioC> I set up my wireless dongle, but i does'nt altomatically connect when i switch on, does anyknow how to fix this
<dan__> abattoir: im not sure what to do after that it came up with the license agreement and thank you
<livingdaylight> abattoir: how did you install all the codecs etc if not use easyubuntu or automatix script?
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper_: in the line which has the entry for the fs, change the last option from 1(if it is the root fs) or 2 to 0... that disables fs checking
<abattoir> dan__: yes, if you got through the license agreement part and saw 'Done', then everything is done :)
<abattoir> dan__: you can remove the .bin file if you dont want it
<abattoir> dan__: 'sudo rm /usr/java/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin'
<abattoir> dan__:  and 'rm ~/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<abattoir> dan__:  and 'rm ~/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin'
<dan__> abattoir: do i have to do that for everything i install and how do you figure that out
<abattoir> livingdaylight: i manually downloaded them and extracted them.
<livingdaylight> abattoir: each one, one by one?
<TheGateKeeper_> abattoir: ok thanx, my pc gave me a scare the other day wanted to do a reboot after doing a 30 boot file system check
<livingdaylight> abattoir: do you know about automatix and easyubuntu?
<abattoir> dan__: if you have universe and multiverse enabled, installing stuff is really easy(easier than in windows in my opinion)
<livingdaylight> abattoir: makes life easier
<abattoir> !universe > dan__
<abattoir> livingdaylight: yes, i know about them, but prefer doing it myself, thank you :)
<abattoir> dan__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu should help you
<abattoir> dan__: once you have that setup, then you can install *almost* all the packages you'd need w/ one command :), or through Adept, if you prefer GUI.
<bioticpro> what is a good program to join video clips?
<MetaMorfoziS> join?
<MetaMorfoziS> avidemux?
<MetaMorfoziS> (aptget)
<bioticpro> MetaMorfoziS: is that cli program or does it have a gui? (or konq right click)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's a gtk app
<Lunar_Raven> hey guys..is there a way I can restore the default look of kubuntu (kde)?
<octan> morning all
<sophtpaw> where is firefox?
<obf213> can u send files to anyone not using kopete on kopete
<octan> obf213, yes
<obf213> octan how
<octan> im irretated on my kde
<octan> everytime i login to kde i get this wizard up
<sophtpaw> adept tells me i have  firefox already installed, but i don't see it in Applications/Internet
<octan> i dosent help if i compleate it
<obf213> sophtpaw just log out and lgo back it
<obf213> octan how do i do it
<octan> somekool, try type it on cli
<sophtpaw> out of kubuntu or adapt?
<abattoir> octan: kpersonalizer?
<Lunar_Raven> sophtpaw...try going to your menu, run...and type firefox, then hit enter.
<Lunar_Raven> or from a console, of course
<octan> obf213 your talking about the msn stuff right
<sophtpaw> Lunar_Raven: why would it not be in my menu?
<Lunar_Raven> Uh, I'm not sure on that one
<Lunar_Raven> it should be
<abattoir> sophtpaw: there is a 'bug' w/ adept where it doesnt update the menu on installation currently
<paul___> I set up my wireless dongle, but i does'nt altomatically connect when i switch on, does anyknow how to fix this? Thanks
<fdoving> is that adept? isn't it kbuildsycoca?
<obf213> on kopete
<obf213> i have aim but i can send files to any of friends with aim
<Lunar_Raven> would anyone know how I could restore default settings to my kubuntu desktop?
<sophtpaw> Does Firefox come with Kubuntu by default?
<Lunar_Raven> sopht, no
<Lunar_Raven> it doesnt
<sophtpaw> tried running it from shell and run command  - didn't work
<sophtpaw> then Adept lied about it being installed
<Lunar_Raven> from shell, try installing it
<abattoir> fdoving: well... i dont know... it is added when i use apt-get
<Lunar_Raven> sudo apt-get install firefox
<kutan> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<Lunar_Raven> see if that works
<Diuneimama> hi all, i had used apt-get
<Diuneimama> but y its say cannot open lock file
<Lunar_Raven> do you have adept open diune?
<Lunar_Raven> or any other package manger
<octan> obf213,  i dont know what you mean,, i just clickl on my frien in the contact list then on the chat menu at top i have a send file function
<fdoving> abattoir: hmm.. strange.
<abattoir> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<Lunar_Raven> something is using your package management system...so its 'locked'
<obf213> i dont i guess kopete doesnt support it w/ aim.
<octan> abattoir,  kpersonalizer?
<peter____> hello, how can i restore the original login screen after installing kde, and xfce?
<abattoir> octan: the wizard which you get at startup
<Lunar_Raven> obf, if you want to send via aim.....install gaim
<octan> yes.. it starts every friking time
<octan> :P
<Lunar_Raven> file transfers work on that
<abattoir> octan: try uninstalling it
<Jack12> hi
<Lunar_Raven> currently i don't think kopete supports aim file transfers
<octan> abattoir, right
<k31th> Anyone have jack setup ?
<kutan> Hey guys, what URL should I add to the repositories to locate the package for audacity?
<Jack12> how can i install dial on demand for my kubuntu?
<octan> --force?
<fdoving> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Lunar_Raven> !kubuntu-settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> kutan: ^^^
<fdoving> kutan: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Lunar_Raven> ehh
<Lunar_Raven> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<octan> anyone know c++ here?
<Jack12> fdoving: was this a reply to my question?
<abattoir> octan: why do you ask?
<fdoving> Jack12: no, i'm sorry.
<fdoving> Jack12: how did you setup your current connection?
<Jack12> via commandline
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<fdoving> Jack12: what command do you use to dial?
<Jack12> i just forgot the command right now
<Jack12> sry
<octan> abattoir coz im trying to make a app that has cli options, i been googling and i see something called getopt. there is also something called GetOpt. but im intressted in getopt but i cant find any doc| examples on it
<fdoving> Jack12: pppconfig ? and pon /poff ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir and everyone else...
<fdoving> hi milhousepunkrock.
<Jack12> pppconfig ..i dont need usually pon and poff it automatically starts with the internet
<Jack12> fdoving:
<abattoir> octan: http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Example-of-Getopt.html#Example-of-Getopt ??
<abattoir> octan: http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Getopt.html is the parent
<fdoving> Jack12: you could take a look at http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/wvdial-pppd-dod.html
<octan> abattoir that was GetOPt
<octan> im talking about getopt
<abattoir> octan: heh, i dont know which is which... the same page refers to the function as getopt and Getopt
<Jack12> fdoving: is ppoeconf possible? does it make a difference?
<fdoving> Jack12: you can use pppconfig too.
<fdoving> if you want to.
<octan> abattoir, getopt != GetOpt :)
<Jack12> thnak you fdoving
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. I built a Kubuntu box for some people, and they have some questions. I tried to boot into the livecd/install cd and the only options I've got are Text install repair install etc etc .. I use Ubuntu (came from Gentoo originally) so I'm not totally comfy in KDE's desktop. Ideas?
<octan> abattoir, i found what i was looking for :) #c++ is helpfull :D http://www.hmug.org/man/3/getopt.php
<abattoir> octan: ah, ok :)
<Lynoure> NineTeen67Comet: What are the questions?
<fdoving> your welcome jack12.
<Lynoure> NineTeen67Comet: What are you trying to do?
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure: they just need to change to DHCP is all .. I sent them a link, and an explanation via e-mail .. it would just be better if I could walk with them over the phone ..
<jott_> octan: you could also do a "man 3 getopt" when you have installed manpages-dev
<octan> jott_ right :) thxz for the tip
<NineTeen67Comet> They aren't literate enough to jump to an idea if I get them close, they are very literal. They need to know K-manu>System Settings>Network Settings Admin Password, network card, config change, dhcp .. etc etc .. I tried to get them in the ball park and they freaked ..
<jott_> octan: (the 3 refers to the library calls section)
<octan> oh. that i didnt know ;)
<Lynoure> NineTeen67Comet: you do not need to boot with the livecd for that, just boot normally open a terminal and from that it's pretty much like prolly in gentoo
<abattoir> NineTeen67Comet: sorry if i've missed something, but what has fixing that got to do w/ the install/live cd?
<octan> i learn something new everyday :D
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure: lol .. they can hardly double click, I don't think walking them through CLI would take well ..
<Lynoure> NineTeen67Comet: just because you can use the gui does not mean you need to
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone now a poker site that has a Linux client too?
<NineTeen67Comet> abattoir: when I boot into the live cd .. it doesn't give me a desktop (to use while I talk to them on the phone) ..
<Lynoure> NineTeen67Comet: actually, often CLI is easier to explain and less risky
<abattoir> NineTeen67Comet: the first option in the Live Cd does that.... 'Start Kubuntu', iirc
<abattoir> NineTeen67Comet: it is identical to the ubuntu live cd in those aspects
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure: I tried to get them to do a simple top -d 1 command and it blew their mind .. I think eth0 192.168.0.2 up followed by route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0 .. would kill them on the spot ..
<KCmoore> Ooo
<Lunar_Raven> nine:  K-Menu, System Settings, Network Settings...then click on Administration Mode, type in your password, hit enter... click the interface that's listed, click configure interface, and there you can change DHCP
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<NineTeen67Comet> abattoir: there is no Applications button in KDE .. that's how non linier they are .. I'm telling you . they are about as understanding as a 2X4 ..
<KCmoore> I'm trying out kubuntu1
<apmyp> why in KWeather i can`t find "Latvia"?
<KCmoore> Damn KDE is hot.
<KCmoore> So much better looking than Xubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<Lunar_Raven> xubuntu is kind of..ehhh...
<Lunar_Raven> but i use it on my laptop
<NineTeen67Comet> It's no biggie I guess, the live cd didn't work in my lappy either (I had kubuntu on that one for a while too .. just don't get it) ..
<Lunar_Raven> its fast
<abattoir> NineTeen67Comet: you could try the 'safe mode' thing(the 2nd option in the livecd boot menu)
<KCmoore> My friend was like: What?! thats not Mac or Windows?!?!?! WHAT IS IT?!
<Lynoure> NineTeen67Comet: do they have network access now? If yes, there is vnc... or asking them for the relevant files and just patching them
<NineTeen67Comet> Think second option was "Repair Install" .. it wasn't the normal boot up that the live cd gives me normally .. I use it at work often to show Linux to people ..
<KCmoore> Installing kubuntu messed up my amarok
<KCmoore> I had amarok fast forward now I have the old one
<KCmoore> :(
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure:  they have their MS box hooked to the www, but the Kubuntu box is not hooked up (No DHCP selected .. it's got my manual ip stuff in it right now, and they are about a 45 minute drive away so I can't just run over and fix it) ..
<apmyp> I cant open this page http://www.google.com/notebook/ in Konqueror!
<MetaMorfoziS> why use konqueror?:D
<abattoir> apmyp: works for me...
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure: I asked them to forwared port 22 to their Kubuntu computer and they hung up on me ..
<abattoir> apmyp: i have a firefox id for *.google.com/* though
<KCmoore> It works in konqueror
<KCmoore> I'm sick of konqueror
<KCmoore> I use nautilus and firefox.
<KCmoore> Seriously
<KCmoore> What is up with the kde dragon mascot?!
<Lynoure> NineTeen67Comet: Nasty of them. Are they at least paying for your time?
<bioticpro> I like konq, its faster and renders better looking than firefox
<jott_> opera ftw :p
<Lynoure> apmyp: I get it open fine
<apmyp> abattoir: why Konqueror cent do  this?
<KCmoore> Ahh opera...
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure: they paid me for the hardware, and it's an OLD ass computer so XP wouldn't run for them (Wouldn't even detect hardware) .. so I told them I use linux, and it would run great on there .. it does, but they are a work .. Once they are on the www, they are gone off my radar ..
<KCmoore> I've been using tmsnc for ages
<abattoir> apmyp: it works in Konqueror :)
<KCmoore> But now I can use Konqueror!
<Diuneimama> !mp3player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apmyp> Lynoure: do you know how you do it?
<Diuneimama> !mp3 player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure: they brought a computer over, needed a hd, ram, vid card ..
<KCmoore> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<abattoir> apmyp: but services like Gmail have problem w/ konq.(not the other way around)... a simple Tools->Change browser ID->Firefox fixes this
<apmyp> !konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1911 kB, installed size 5168 kB
<Lynoure> apmyp: I started konqueror and pasted in the url
<KCmoore> !Linus Torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Linus Torvalds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apmyp> 
<apmyp> but Kweather do not work
<NineTeen67Comet> Lynoure: and abattoir thanks much for your time .. off to dink with my own junk .. lol
<apmyp> there is no Latvia/Riga in there
<KCmoore> Hey, whats a sweet kde icon set?
<apmyp> KCmoore: Human
<abattoir> KCmoore: Crystal Clear...
<Lynoure> apmyp: what kind of problem/error you get?
<KCmoore> Nooo!
<abattoir> KCmoore: realistiK is a new iconset... its a compilation from other sets.... and it looks great too :)
<flaccid> what is the default runlevel for kubuntu and how can i find out what the current runlevel is?
<apmyp> Lynoure: in applet KWeather i cant find my Country: Europe/Latvia
<sum> hallo?
<apmyp> hi
<Lynoure> apmyp: I meant with konqueror?
<sum> knnen wir hier auch auf deutsch reden?
<KCmoore> OMG realistik looks sweet!
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<KCmoore> 21 MB though!!!
<sum> thx
<abattoir> KCmoore: its worth it ;)
<apmyp> Lynoure: Google Notebook
<apmyp> dont work
<Lynoure> apmyp: What error message?
<jott_> apmyp: you could try to edit ~/.kde/share/config/weather_panelappletrc and enter your station in the record_location=...
<apmyp> jott_: thanks
<KCmoore> Ok. downloading @ 10kb/s
<KCmoore> Ew, thats slow
<KCmoore> The kde look servers must be really slow.
<abattoir> KCmoore: its hosted externally... not on kde-look
<Ashex> night
<flaccid> can qtparted do usb flash drivers/mass storage?
<mortenskyt> yes
<flaccid> oh sweet
<flaccid> i see!
<mortenskyt> (-:
<flaccid> sometimes i have to reboot to be able to make changes in qtparted after applying a change
<paul___> I set up my wireless dongle, but i does'nt altomatically connect when i switch on, does anyknow how to fix this
<mortenskyt> what? doesn't make sense
<mortenskyt> flaccid: should just be a matter of unmounting first
<mortenskyt> then you should be able to do whatever partitioning you feel like
<apmyp> Lynoure: Loading... everytime
<mortenskyt> and changes will apply immediately
<apmyp> Loading...Loading...Loading...Loading...
<abattoir> apmyp: try changing the id
<apmyp> Firefox 1.0
<apmyp> Loading...
<apmyp> dont work
<abattoir> apmyp: well, it works for me
<flaccid> mortenskyt: not in this case
<flaccid> can't you do fat32 on usb flash?
<mortenskyt> yes, it's called vfat I think
<abattoir> apmyp: change to firefox 1.5
<abattoir> apmyp: 1.5.04, if you have it
<abattoir> apmyp: i guess it works only w/ firefox, as it installs an ff extension
<flaccid> mortenskyt: vfat is not listed only fat16
<mortenskyt> hm...
<abattoir> apmyp: or you could do it manually
<kutan> >_< I've been trying to figure out how to get audacity this entire time, can someone just give me a URL for the repositories?
<flaccid> doesn't matter. good enough..
<mortenskyt> I don't know, during reinstallation of kubuntu a few days ago, the installer had some nice partitioner
<mortenskyt> could do pretty much any format, that one must be somewhere around in the distro
<JohnFlux> mortenskyt: qparted
* buz is look for a way to display from what repo installed packages originally came from
<abattoir> kutan: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu follow the instructions, enable universe
<mortenskyt> yea, probably, just seemed like it could do more formats
<apmyp> i cant change: Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Linux i686; ru; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20041108 Firefox/1.0
<JohnFlux> qtparted  rather
<abattoir> kutan: then you'd find audacity in adept... or you could install w/ 'sudo apt-get install audacity'
<kutan> Thanks.
<abattoir> buz: 'apt-cache show <package>'
<buz> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> buz: or click on the package in adept also shows the section
<buz> (hopefully it does support wildcards)
<flaccid> qtparted doesn't present an option for fat32 for my usb drive
<abattoir> *clicking
<mortenskyt> flaccid: try use vfat
<flaccid> there is no vfat!
<mortenskyt> oh, hm, I have option fat32 in my qtparted I can see
<flaccid> no option
<flaccid> mortenskyt: is it a usb drive?
<mortenskyt> nope
<mortenskyt> anyway, do it manually
<flaccid> exactly
<fdoving> buz: you can't do that, unless you have all the repositories present in /etc/apt/sources.list, then you can use 'apt-cache policy package' and compare the versionnumber of Installed and the version table.
<mortenskyt> shouldn't be hard, du it from the console... brb phone
<flaccid> with which binary?
<buz> fdoving: that might be what i want, thanks
<kutan> That's weird abattoir, I did the command to install it but it says "Unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?"
<kutan> Oh nevermind, it's because adept was open
<abattoir> kutan: you might have another instance of apt-get/adept running
<abattoir> :)
<kutan> but now it just says "couldn't find package"
<kutan> I don't know why it's not working now, I did this twice before.
<mortenskyt> flaccid: in the console, you can't just do a mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 (or whatever your partition on your usbdisk is)?
<fdoving> buz: you can easily find out if it's from universe or from main etc. but it's harder to find out if it's from let's say uk.archive.ubuntu.com or mirror.example.com for example.
<abattoir> kutan: did you click on 'Fetch Updates' ?
<fdoving> buz: don't know if it's usefull to you, but i find 'apt-cache madison packagename' very handy.
<KCmoore> WTF, when I download stuff it opens up Kate!
<buz> fdoving: well i'm having some third party packages that pose issues with an edgy update
<kutan> ...oops XD
<buz> i want to get rid of them, but first i need to find them all ;)
<kutan> I always forget 1 little thing
<KCmoore> Konqui is such a pimp
<buz> fdoving: madison is perfect, thanks
<kraut> moin
<Fade> good morning.
<The_Stephan> morning
<fdoving> morning.
<fdoving> !adept crash fix > fdoving
<Fade> well, the move from dapper -> edgy was fun.
<Fade> the X packages weren't totally sorted out. tht took awhile to straighten out. also, the kernel shipped for powerpc on edgy doesn't boot my machine because it can't mount the root fs.
<buz> i think i'll resist the urge to upgrade to edgy for now then
* fdoving runs edgy on powerpc just fine.
<nagyv> I have a properly running kubuntu, but read the "features" of automatix, and would like to know more about swiftfox. Is it safe to install it or it is more buggy?
<fdoving> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> nagyv: generally we don't recommend using automatix.
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<fdoving> I don't know anything about swiftfox though.
<nagyv> fdoving: I know this. I was asking about swiftfox.
<nagyv> fdoving: thx
<Jucato> nagyv: I heard some people having good experiences with swiftfox. I personally haven't tried it so I can't give my own opinion..
<fdoving> http://www.getswiftfox.com/ubuntu.htm
<KCmoore> I'm just installing the realistik icon set
<Jucato> KCmoore: it's nice isn't it?
<KCmoore> Yeah, it looks pretty sweet.
<KCmoore> I haven't installed all of it just yet though
<Jucato> I have. :-D
<ROBOd> hello guys
<ROBOd> it's me again :)
<Jucato> although I used the script to change the K Menu icon from the ferny default to the cool K Menu icon
<ROBOd> i downloaded polyester, i konfigured my KDE colour theme. now KDE looks almost like ubuntu
<KCmoore> OMG
<KCmoore> *gsms*
<ROBOd> however ... i can't get rid of the blue icons :)
<KCmoore> It makes Mac look dodgey
<ROBOd> i selected the Human icons theme in kcontrol
<ROBOd> it works, it changes most of the icons. but... it doesn't change the folder & file icons
<Jucato> yeah the Human icons are orange. you can download a set like that fro KDE-Look
<ROBOd> why?
* Jucato personally likes blue...
<ROBOd> Jucato: i downloaded one. it works ... *but* ... that set is incomplete
<ROBOd> and many icons are missing
<KCmoore> Gah
<KCmoore> This just looks so good!
<ROBOd> i don't know why kubuntu guys don't try to make it kde stuff look like gnome (or vice-versa ... or a new theme that both teams agree upon)
<KCmoore> I need to dump girlfriend.
<KCmoore> and ask realistik out on a date.
<ROBOd> one can't realistically expect a user to utilise only kde stuff, only gnome stuff
<Dannilion> I found that gnome apps look better in KDE than KDE apps look in Gnome
<Dannilion> one of the reasons I use Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<ROBOd> :)
<KCmoore> kde apps actually work in gnome?
<KCmoore> Gah
<KCmoore> I'm just so sick of xfce
<Dannilion> they did for me
<ROBOd> lol
<ROBOd> they work
<KCmoore> ANYTHING looks better than xfce
<Dannilion> What? Even Windows? :P
<KCmoore> NO!
<bas89> nooo
<Fade> why are you using it? I haven't seen xfce for years. :)
<KCmoore> Its all I've ever known
<KCmoore> I grew some balls and switched to kde just today
<Fade> you're like that guy in the lab that still uses twm. :)
<KCmoore> Its sooo pretty
<KCmoore> Hardly
* Fade chuckles
<KCmoore> I used to use Mandriva with icewm too.
<KCmoore> That wasn't that good.
<Dannilion> my KDE is pretty now I've messed with it
<Fade> I used enlightenment from the time it was just an fvwm hack until a couple of years ago and then switched to kde.
<Dannilion> It's officially cute
<Fade> lol. nicely put
<ROBOd> so, how to get rid of blue icons? :)
<KCmoore> Enlightenment looks pretty cool
<Fade> install a new icon theme.
<Dannilion> I need purple icons
<Dannilion> The the KMenu icon has been replaced with Tux
<Fade> enlightenment is pretty cool. it's funny that people used to criticise it based on how 'bloated' it was. now I use it on small footprint hardware. :)
<ROBOd> btw, i don't like the new theme in kubuntu edgy eft
<ROBOd> tooooo purple
<Fade> I'm a monochromat. the only spectra I can see is in the blue range.
<KCmoore> Hey, how to I install window decorations?
<Dannilion> Edgy Eft is Purple?
* Dannilion goes try find piccys
<Haz> Dannilion, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<Dannilion> thanks
<ROBOd> any human icon theme that actually works in kde?
<Haz> anytime :D
<Dannilion> just got there from Google :P
<KCmoore>  Hey, how to I install window decorations?+
<Fade> [ http://vader.deepsky.com:8080/us/201121d4 ] [ Trouble on the Debian Front? ] 
<Fade> install a new style from the system settings application in appearance.
<Dannilion> that purple isn't very nice
<Dannilion> I'll just use my purple theme
<zorgluuu> you think too, hey ? :)
<Dannilion> yup
<zorgluuu> i think it will go away before release due to public pressure :)
* Dannilion is very fussy about purples
<Dannilion> I like lilacs and dark purples
<Dannilion> but not wishy washy purples
<Dannilion> that's too wishy waashy
<zorgluuu> from here it seems like a 'personnal choise' of the theme guys. and i dont think it will be popular enought to stay
<Dannilion> yeah
<zorgluuu> they should do poll or something
<Dannilion> Yup
<Dannilion> Blue is pretty popular
<Diuneimama> hey guys I have a problem connect to the kopete
<Dannilion> but purple is an iffy colour if you get the wrong shade
<Diuneimama> u guy got any idea?
<Dannilion> Diuneimama, what do you mean?
<KCmoore> Ehm, that was a little general
<Dannilion> yeah :P
<KCmoore> How do I install window decorations?
<Diuneimama> i mean i cant connect using kopete
<Dannilion> Connect to what?>
<KCmoore> Use gaim
<Diuneimama> after i had reboot
<Diuneimama> to msn
<KCmoore> or Tmsnc
<KCmoore> or aMSN
<Diuneimama> KCmoore where to get those file?
<Diuneimama> adept manager?
<Dannilion> mine works fine (just connected)
<Dannilion> Are you behind a proxy?
<KCmoore> Synaptic package manager?
<Dannilion> sudo apt-get install amsn?
<Martijn81> Dannilion: i like blue#055EA3 :)
<Diuneimama> i haven download amsn
<Diuneimama> can i use "sudo apt-get" ?
<KCmoore> Probably
<KCmoore> don't though
<KCmoore> Its annoying.
<KCmoore> apt-get moo
<KCmoore> Thats the only apt-get I use
<Dannilion> Yes, you can use sudo apt-get install amsn
<Dannilion> and it's not that annoying
* Dannilion thwaps KCmoore 
<Diuneimama> Dannilion
<Diuneimama> i have conected
<KCmoore> So have I
<Dannilion> Oh, good!
<KCmoore> No
<KCmoore> Now*
<Dannilion> so have I :P
<Dannilion> Might have just been slow
<KCmoore> Someone help me with installing window decorations!!!
<Diuneimama> Dannilion i didnt no i have to off proxy from the browser
* KCmoore is a kde n00b
<Diuneimama> thanks :)
<Dannilion> ahhh, so it was a proxy :)
<Dannilion> No problem :)
<Dannilion> You caught me in a good mood :P
<slow-motion> hallo
<Dannilion> hello slow-motion :)
<Diuneimama> :)
<slow-motion> hi Dannilion
<Diuneimama> can i know what player does linux able to use ?
<KCmoore> How do I install window decorations?
<Diuneimama> KCmoore wat u mean window decorations?
<KCmoore> VLC, XMMS, Amarok, Xine, Kaffeine (crap).
<KCmoore> Umm
<KCmoore> Like
<Diuneimama> yup KCmoore
<Diuneimama> they are crap
<KCmoore> The top of the window
<KCmoore> you know
<Diuneimama> my com now is totally out of song n movie
<Diuneimama> top of the window dun have anything
<Diuneimama> :P
<KCmoore> You know the theme for the top of the window
<Diuneimama> XD
<Diuneimama> sorry kcmoore i dun know :(
<Diuneimama> dam kopete is really a crap
<Diuneimama> lousy
<Dannilion> kopete does the job
<Dannilion> but there are better clients out there, yes
<fdoving> Diuneimama: that's not a very constructive comment.
<Diuneimama> Xd
<Diuneimama> sorry
<Diuneimama> any nice player to introduce to me?
<fdoving> music/video ?
<fdoving> i use codeine for video.. and amarok for music.
<Diuneimama> fdoving : but i cant play mp3 with amarok
<fdoving> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> you need the 'libxine-extracodecs' package i guess.
<Diuneimama> can i get it with adept manager?
<fdoving> yes. make sure you've enabled the multiverse repository first.
<fdoving> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Diuneimama> fdoving : ok letme try
<Diuneimama> fdoving : thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<fdoving> details about mp3 support: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59
<fdoving> you should look under 'Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)'
<fdoving> to enable the multiverse repository read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Diuneimama> fdoving : ok
<Fade> fdoving -- what module do you have loaded to enable the sound chip in your powerbook?
<fdoving> Fade: hang on..
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i'm installing kubuntu on my laptop, anyone minds to babysit me a little?
<KomiaPoika> when partitioning the hard disk manually, what am i supposed to enter in "label" fields? mount points?
<fdoving> Fade: snd-powermac, snd-pcm-oss and snd-seq-oss
<Fade> huh
<Fade> snd-powermac gives me an error at init time.
<Fade> 'snd unknown layout id 0x40'
<Fade> and what i've read online indicates that snd-aoa should be the module for new(ish) powerbooks.
<fdoving> hmm.. no clue about that..
<fdoving> ah..
<fdoving> maybe.
<fdoving> my ibook is like ~1.5 years old.
<fdoving> .. and i get a new battery from the 'blowing-up-batteries-program' :)
* Fade chuckles
<Fade> the strange thing is, the default 2.6.15 kernel in dapper drove the soundboard fine, but the snd-powermac module in 2.6.17 doesn't.
<KomiaPoika> what is the "label" field in the create partition input box?
<Fade> largely unimportant, but I usually set it to match the mountpoint I intend for the partition. ie root for / or user for /usr
<KomiaPoika> Fade: how can i create 2 primary partitions and 3 extended partitions ? it seems i cant create more than 4 partitions
<Diuneimama> fdoving : i having a problem installing libxine-extracodecs
<fdoving> Diuneimama: explain.
<Diuneimama> fdoving : its say if i install it will break some packages?
<Arepie> how to share a folder in samba ?
<Diuneimama> fdoving :  its says couldnot commit changes : there was an error commiting changes. possible there was a problem downloading some packages or the commint would break packages
<fdoving> Diuneimama: from konsole, try: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<Diuneimama> fdoving ok
<Fade> KomiaPoika: you create your two primary paritions, then you create a logical partition, which will hold the remaining ones.
<KomiaPoika> Fade: you mean extended?
<Fade> not unless the nomenclature in the program has changed. which partitioning program are you using?
<Fade> using fdisk, when you choose to create a partition it asks you if you want to create a primary or a logical partition.
<Fade> you need to use one of your primary partitions to create the logical one.
<Diuneimama> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Diuneimama>   libxine-extracodecs: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Diuneimama> E: Broken packages
<Diuneimama> fdoving:  this is wat i get
<Dannilion> I had broken packages last night
<Dannilion> so that's not just you
<Diuneimama> hmm
<Diuneimama> XD
<Diuneimama> LOL
<Fade> so you can have hba1, hba2, hba3 as primary, hba4 will be invisible containing the logical volume, and then your remaining partitions will be numbered hda5,6,7
<Jucato> ??
<KomiaPoika> Fade: i've had little luck with the graphic installer, so now i'm trying the failsafe one
<Fade> s/hba/hda
<KomiaPoika> Fade: can i /msg you?
<Fade> I'd rather you didn't because I might not be here in a few minutes and then the rest of the channel can't help with your questions.
<Tadu> Hi everyone, am I the only one whose konsole has stopped knowing bold colors after the upgrade to KDE 3.5.4?
<KomiaPoika> should my swap partition be extended from my / partition?
<Fade> I almost always put swap in a primary partition.
<Fade> although you don't have to.
<thomas> is kubuntuforums website down?
<Fade> I usually make swap the first partition on the disk, because it's the fastest.
<Jucato> thomas: yes I think so
<thomas> :(
<Jucato> yeah... bummer
<thomas> why....
<Jucato> I have no idea.
<KomiaPoika> Fade: i wanna do something like this:
<KomiaPoika> 150mb ext3 /boot primary
<KomiaPoika> 15gb xfs / primary
<KomiaPoika> 19gb xfs /home
<KomiaPoika> 5gb xfs /var
<KomiaPoika> 1gb swap
<KomiaPoika> but kubuntu wont let me
<fdoving> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Diuneimama> Komia i think u will need more in ex3
<zorgluuu> KomiaPoika: out of curiosity, why do you want xfs ?
<Fade> swap - 1 primary ; /boot second primary - ext3 ; / third primary xfs ; /home first logical xfs ; /var second logical xfs
<KomiaPoika> my friend advised me but i don't know why
<thomas> isnt' aaCplus streaming audio format the same as ogg?
<KomiaPoika> what is the safest fs as far as brutal loss of power are concerned?
<Jucato> thomas: it's up again... probably some problem with the server *shrugs*
<thomas> or do i need another decoder
<Jucato> thomas: no they are different
<Fade> I don't understand the question.
<Jucato> you need the w32codecs for that
<SonicChao> How do I use Gtk-Qt on Kubuntu?
<thomas> Jucato: do you know what decodeer i will need?
<Jucato> AFAIK... but there are some streams I couldn't play...
<zorgluuu> KomiaPoika: i would advised to go for the widest deployed one. aka ext3
<Jucato> thomas: w32codecs, AFAIK
<Fade> I'd personally use reiserfs instead of xfs.
<Fade> ymmv
<KomiaPoika> Fade: why is xfs bettar than ext3?
<thomas> isn't it so that they don't work on 64 bit kubuntu?
<thomas> Jucato ^
<KomiaPoika> Fade: the laptop is at high risk of loss of power and brutal shutdown
<zorgluuu> KomiaPoika: except if you are running for kind of highend server, there is no need to do specific stuff
<Fade> 'better' depends on the job.
<Jucato> thomas: oh I didn't know you were using 64 bit
<Fade> for very large files, xfs is very efficient.
<zorgluuu> Fade: out of curiosity, why do you use resierfs ?
<KomiaPoika> the job is to operate into unstable power conditions and the laptop's battery is dead
<Tadu> Hmm, nobody there who has an idea for my problem?
<thomas> Jucato: i did not expect you to, either ;)
<Fade> but reiser is better with small files and it's faster in general.
<buz> i dont trust reiser
<buz> at all
<Fade> it's also largely understood by the linux boot process.
<Jucato> thomas: you might want to ask for help in the forums (ubuntuforums.org and/or kubuntuforums.net)
<zorgluuu> Fade: what is the purpose of your computer ? home box ? high end server ? other ?
<buz> reiserfs3 is the only fs that trashed partitions completely TWICE
<Fade> I have probably 200 terrabytes in reiser volumes and I've never had a problem with it.
<SonicChao> Tadu: what problem?
<thomas> Could not connect to host kubuntuforums.net. :(
<thomas> btw, i will put on my more familiar nickname
<buz> xfs is quite impressive on a laptop, but since ext3 is better supported in general, i use ext3 these days
<SonicChao> Thomas: drop the "k" =)
<Jucato> thomas: I can connect right now...
<Fade> buz -- I have hundreds of computers. which one? :)
<Fade> although, my powerbook is the only one that runs ubuntu.
<zorgluuu> fade: ?
<Tadu> SonicChao: my konsole does not print characters in bold at all anymore. In my color scheme, colors 8-15 are the same as colors 0-7, just in bold. Since 3.5.4, they're the same. Nothing bold anymore.
<buz> if i could, i'd use ZFS
<zorgluuu> thomas: issue with the dns from here
<buz> might try nexenta tomorrow
<buz> or venture into FreeBSDs ZFS support (been FreeBSD for half a decade)
<Jucato> heinkel_111: err.. scratch that... it's up and then it's down...
<Fade> I've had problems with xfs fluctuating in quality between kernel releases.
<SonicChao> Tadu: Hm...did you try reinstalling konsole?
* Fade shrugs
<heinkel_111> Jucato: yes I see so :)
<zorgluuu> ok i will not know what is the purpose of the fade box :)
<Fade> it's just a database backend.
<heinkel_111> Jucato..i have given up on checking replies to my thread for some hours...
<Fade> I have some video storage boxes that use xfs
<Jucato> heinkel_111: maybe you might have better luck in http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Fade> but for general use fiilesystems I like reiser because I've had very good results with it.
<Jucato> since w32codecs for 64bit is a common problem to all the *buntus
<Tadu> SonicChao: No idea why that should help, but I just did it (sudo apt-get install --reinstall konsole), but no change there.
<Fade> most bsd afficionados I know hate all linux filesystems because they're generally asyncronous. :)
<Fade> "That's dangerous Ned!"
<Tadu> I checked the color scheme file manually, it still has "bold" set to "1" in it...
<Fade> my powerbook runs reiserfs.
<Fade> if you want to run disk quotas, xfs is a better choice.
<SonicChao> Tadu: Ok...hm....does the same thing happen in gnome-terminal by any chance?
<Diuneimama> Question : Any other codec can make Amorok works with mp3 ??
<Tadu> I don't have gnome-terminal installed. And it only started doing this after I installed KDE 3.5.4 yesterday. Before, bold colors were fine.
<buz> Fade: since i keep backups religiously, FS stability isnt that important
<buz> drives generally fail much more often than FS does
<Fade> I use battery backed hardware raid on production filesystems.
<SonicChao> Tadu: Must be a bug...file a bug report
<Fade> I have enough disks that I lose a couple every month.
<Tadu> *sigh* Okay...
<SonicChao> Tadu: and if you need to see if the same thing happens in gnome-terminal, "sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal"
<Tadu> I just wondered whether someone could reproduce it.
<Tadu> (konsole: just enter "tput setaf bold; echo bla" and check whether it is bold
<fdoving> Tadu: kde 3.5.4 got a few problems when run on dapper. i'm on edgy so i can't reproduce.
<SonicChao> Tadu: Well, I can't. =( I still using KDE 3.5.2
<Tadu> Bleh. NO setaf, that was just for colors. Anyway.
<Fade> I'm generally impressed with the kde setup on edgy.
<buz> Fade: do you keep stats on brands?
<stewraz> when i try to transfere files from a backup DVD it will stop on random files and say it cannot copy. gives me the option to skip or stop
<Fade> although moving from dapper->edgy wasn't for the faint of heart.
<Tadu> Hmm, is it worth the trouble updating to Edgy?
<Fade> buz -- yeah.
<Fade> we use a lot of western digital and maxtor disks.
<Fade> steer clear of seagate.
<buz> ok, maxtor i wont buy
<fdoving> Tadu: wait, unless you know your way around apt-get and dpkg.
<Fade> IBM used to make the best spindles available, but since they were sold to hitachi their prices are up and their quality is down.
<buz> actually, i have about 10 seagates (2-3 year old), no failure
<SonicChao> When EDGY is out, I'm keeping dapper anyway
<buz> but dont get me started about maxtor, really
* zorgluuu is under the impression users choose the fs on their drives as they chooses a window theme
<Fade> I've never had a head or spindle failure on seagate, but their sata controller hardware is shit.
<Fade> they used to make nice scsi disks.
<buz> ok mine are PATA still
<fdoving> buz, fade: please take the disk discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic. thanks :)
<Tadu> I guess I do know my way around apt-get and dpkg (I upgrade my Dapper from Breezy from Sarge from Sid from ...)...
<zorgluuu> i find it quite surprising, they dont choose kernel according to those kind of criteria
<stewraz> can someone please help me
<Tadu> SonicCchao: Why not when it is released?
<Fade> y'know, if you can't talk about silly stuff between questions, this channel is a lot like work.
<Fade> it wasn't like we were talking religion or politics. :)
<fdoving> stewraz: bad dvd disc? bad dvd-drive?
<Diuneimama> Question : Any other codec or package can make Amorok works with mp3 ??? Anyone can help?
<stewraz> well it never did it when i was using windows
<buz> some say buying hardware IS religion ;)
<buz> (FS definitely are)
<fdoving> Fade: this channel is work. #kubuntu-offtopic is after work.
<Jucato> Diuneimama: what was the problem again with installing libxine-extracodecs?
<Dannilion> Diuneimama cannot download libxine-extracodecs using apt
* Fade looks for the paycheque
<Dannilion> it cannot find them
<fdoving> Fade: search your logs for 'thanks' or 'thank you' :)
<Jucato> Diuneimama: you need to enable the multiverse component of the repositories
<Fade> stewraz: optical media does go bad. how old is the disk?
<Dannilion> Jucato- Diuneimama's multiverse is enabled
<Diuneimama> Jucato i had done it :(
<Jucato> so what happened?
<Dannilion> It can't find it
<Diuneimama> but i dunno why its still wont be able to install
<stewraz> fade: about 3 days been burnt. not sre how old its been sitting it the cupboard, it wasnt mine
<KomiaPoika> at last i found my way out of the partitioner
<stewraz> i was wondering if there was a known issue
<Fade> stewraz: do you have another drive you can check it out on?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: could you pastebin 2 things for me? 1) your sources.list and 2) the error message you receive when trying to install libxine-extracodecs
<buz> stewraz: try a dd if=/dev/dvd of=some.iso
<Jucato> Diuneimama: please use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<buz> (or whatever device your dvdrom lives at)
<Fade> optical drives go bad at an alarming rate now that they cost less than a hundred bucks.
<stewraz> fade: yes i do, not sure why i didnt think of that
<Diuneimama> Jucato i dun know wat is paste bin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Diuneimama> can i paste u throughpms?
<fdoving> Diuneimama: pastebin is prefered.
<Jucato> Diuneimama: it's better to discuss this here for the benefit of others
<stewraz> buz: what will that command do
<Diuneimama> can't open the http
<Fade> it'll make a disk image and save it out to a file.
<fdoving> Diuneimama: try http://rafb.net/paste/
<stewraz> fade: ok thanks
<Fade> although if you're going to do that you should set the blocksize like this: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/file/backup.iso bs=512
<Diuneimama> fdoving unknown host
<stewraz> k
<Jucato> fdoving: some users seem to have been having problems connecting to Ubuntu's pastebin lately. any ideas why?
<Fade> especially if your drive is going flaky.
<buz> isnt bs=512 default (or was that bsd, i forget :)
<realin> hi guyzz can anyone help me out ?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: how about trying this: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/
<Fade> I didn't think it made any assumptions about blocksize, but it won't hurt especially if dd trys to autosense on a bad drive.
<Tadu> SonicChao: Okay, its
<Diuneimama> unknown host XD
<Tadu> SonicChao: Okay, its #58698 then.
<realin> ccan anyone help me installin ati drivers on kubuntu
<Diuneimama> maybe its without the www infront of them?
<SonicChao> Tadu: alright.
<Jucato> Diuneimama: no it really doesn't have www.
<buz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<realin> thanks mate
<buz> that should get you started
<realin> and how can i install firefox
<realin> !ati
<buz> start adept
<buz> and search for firefox
<buz> the rest should be quite obvious
<realin> i have downloaded firefox
<buz> no need to download firefox, it will do that for you
<realin> thanks mate
<realin> gotta try that now and will be back to thank you :)
<fdoving> Diuneimama: what happens if you try 'sudo apt-get install libmad0' from konsole?
<Diuneimama> ok fdoving
<Tadu> Interesting tidbit: if I mark the text with the mouse, everything that should be bold will then be bold (but color inverted, of course). Wierd.
<Diuneimama> i try
<xenalise_> does anyone know if Konversation supports perl or pythong scripts? :|
<flaccid> i don't think so xenalise_
<xenalise_> I'm bored of XChat
<xenalise_> ack
<stewraz> question- has anyone heared of ktunes (it comes bundles with suse) i know it is open, but not sure if i can get it for kubuntu
<xenalise_> might have to use KSIRC again then :(
<flaccid> eek
<flaccid> i just go without the scripting...
<xenalise_> what?
<xenalise_> hehe
<xenalise_> I need it to make life easier
<Diuneimama> fdoving couldnt find package
<xenalise_> especially when your on a network where flooding keeps happening :|
<realin> guyz, i get sounds of error messages and all, but when i play mp3 in amaroK, i hear no sound, and when i play videos, i can see videos but no sound :( can anyone help me
<flaccid> lol wine -> mirc
<Jucato> Diuneimama: I think you have the main repository disabled
<xenalise_> getting rid of bloody bots is a nuisance :|
<fdoving> Diuneimama: can't you surf the web at all?
<buz> realin: might be that some app hogs soundcard for itself
<realin> hmmm.. there is no other app running
<realin> other than that
<buz> well obviously your card DOES work
<Jucato> Diuneimama: can you check if "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ main restricted" is disabled/commented in sources.list
<ep> How do I use APT to determine what version of a package is already installed on my system.
<fdoving> ep: apt-cache policy package, or dpkg -s package
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<fdoving> ep: or dpkg -l package.
* Jucato hides from Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> whoa...
<Jucato> Diuneimama: did you check?
<Diuneimama> Jucato
<Diuneimama> i cant access to all bowser
<Jucato> aaah so it's an internet connection problem
<Diuneimama> wats the problem?
<Diuneimama> Xd
* Hobbsee hugs Dannilion 
<Diuneimama> how come i can connect through mirc
* Dannilion cuddles Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Jucato: Dannilion is a friend of mine from another server :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: where people tend to boot in greeting :)
<Jucato> Diuneimama: mirc on Kubuntu?
<Dannilion> yup :P
<Jucato> lol!
<Diuneimama> no no i mean irc
<Diuneimama> XD
<Jucato> Diuneimama: but you can't browse anything at all?
<fdoving> Diuneimama: can you run 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and find the line "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ main restricted" - if it has a # in front remove it, the line should start with 'deb'.
<Diuneimama> Jucato yup
<fdoving> Diuneimama: then save and exit nano. and run 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<Jucato> Diuneimama: you can first try to check if the line that I and fdoving gave is disabled/commented...
<Fade> Diuneimama: check that /etc/resolv.conf has valid nameservers in it.
<Jucato> btw, the "xx" stands for us, uk. au. etc...
<Fade> you might have the ip of the freenode server cached, but are failing on the lookups to other places.
<Hobbsee> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<xenalise_> AmIRC thats the Amiga client isn't it? :|
<buz> i guess it should read mIRC
<buz> as in THE windows client
<xenalise_> heh
<xenalise_> XChat is still better
<xenalise_> even on windows
* xenalise_ can't wait for his new mobile phone :D
<xenalise_> a pda phone, gonna put wmIRC on it :D
<xenalise_> 1.8mbps connex on the phone hehe
<buz> good luck getting windows mobile to sync to linux
* Jucato wishes Konvi will do transparencies soon...
<xenalise_> buz: I hear its possible through synce with some plugins
<xenalise_> even then... I have VMware Workstation :)
<fdoving> xenalise_: pda discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic please.
<Jucato> ehehe
<xenalise_> oh... sowwy :(
<Jucato> hehe
<fdoving> no problem, trying to keep this channel somewhat on-topic.
<Jucato> it's easy to get carried away with off-topic discussions :-D
<Jucato> that's why we have people like fdoving and aliasfred around :-D
* Tadu winks
<Tadu> quit watching Video on Linux
<Jucato> darn I lost all my alias commands in Konvi.. I don't know why..
<Diuneimama> Sory jux now i was working on those step
<Diuneimama> btw
<Diuneimama> about /etc/resolv.conf
<Diuneimama> i have nameserver 10.1.1.1
<Diuneimama> its it correct?
<fdoving> you can try to change it to 'nameserver 4.2.2.1' if it works you're lucky :)
<fdoving> if not, you could just change it back.
<Diuneimama> i cant rewrite it
<fdoving> use 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<fdoving> '
<Diuneimama> oh
<Diuneimama> ok
<adz21c> anyone have any idea why when I try to watch a DVD with 4.0 audio and up (I want 5.1) in kaffeine it says "audio output unavailable. Device is busy()". Yet when I put it to 3.0 and below it's ok. This is using xine.
<h3sp4wn> 194.112.32.1 (is a definately openly accessible dns cache - I built it years ago)
<fdoving> 4.2.2.1 is easy to remember :)
<Diuneimama> omg.. fdoving
<Diuneimama> it works :)
<Diuneimama> aaaaaaaaa
<Jucato> all praise fdoving's unimaginable powers!!!
<h3sp4wn> It will still be overwriten on reboot though
<Jucato> eheh
<Diuneimama> :)
<Diuneimama> so can i try to apt-get "the codec"
<Jucato> Diuneimama: yes
<Diuneimama> Jucato, y is this happen
<Diuneimama> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Diuneimama> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<fdoving> Dannilion: as h3sp4wn says, this nameserver change will be overwritten on reboot. you can however, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and make a new line that contains: 'supersede domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1;'
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> Diuneimama: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" first
<fdoving> Diuneimama: close the running adept.
<fdoving> or use:
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<fdoving> well.. that's another lock file.. though.
<Diuneimama> so which one i do 1st XD
<fdoving> 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' would do.
<Jucato> lol
<Diuneimama> ok
<Diuneimama> so now i get a command
<Diuneimama> kill the process?
<fdoving> yes,.
<Diuneimama> done
<fdoving> then try again.
<Diuneimama> oh well y my /etc/resolv.conf is being reset?
<bruce_> hi all
<Goliath23> hi
<adz21c> anyone have any idea why when I try to watch a DVD with 4.0 audio and up (I want 5.1) in kaffeine it says "audio output unavailable. Device is busy()". Yet when I put it to 3.0 and below it's ok. This is using xine. I seem to have the same problem with xine-ui
<fdoving> Diuneimama: at reboot it will be, yes.
<Diuneimama> fdoving so everytime when i nid to browse i nid to set it ro 4.2.2.1 my own?
<fdoving> Diuneimama: i gave you a solution on how to fix this: 14:17 < fdoving> Dannilion: as h3sp4wn says, this nameserver change will be overwritten on reboot. you can however, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and make a new line that contains: 'supersede domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1;'
<bruce_> would someone be so kind as to help me with a Grub problem IE: i can't boot windows
<Diuneimama> fdoving under where in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Diuneimama> anywhere?
<stewraz> when i use adept to install items example (3dchess) it downloads al good but it dosnt show in the games menu
<stewraz> am i not doing something extra
<Arepie> stewraz: try log out an log in back
<lupine_85> stewraz: not all programs come with a menu item
<stewraz> i will try that
<lupine_85> run from terminal/"Run Command" menu item, or create your own desktop/menu item
<fdoving> Diabolic: yes, anywhere..
<fdoving> Diabolic: sorry, wrong nick
<stewraz> nope it still dosnt show, is there a way i can add them to the menu
<Jucato> stewraz: next time you could run this in Konsole to update K Menu: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<Jucato> disregard error messages
<stewraz> or do i have to launch only through the console
<flaccid> stewraz: what is the command you execute the run the binary?
<stewraz> no i install tghrough adept
<stewraz> no command line
<Jucato> stewraz: take note, though, that some programs really don't make a menu entry in K Menu
<flaccid> i just did sudo apt-get install 3dchess
<flaccid> i type 3dchess it doesn't run
<stewraz> yep mine dosnt run either
<flaccid> it didn't seem to install much at all with the package
<flaccid> can't see a binary
<stewraz> i have had this issue with many small games
<lupine_85> probably not in your path - try /usr/games/3dchess
<Jucato> maybe 3D chess uses a different command to run?
<bruce_> could someone please tell me how to config grub to boot windows
<stewraz> kbuildsycoca --incremental tells me that it has no database available
<flaccid> stewraz: the command is /usr/games/3
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> stewraz: the command is /usr/games/3Dc
<Healot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lupine_85> there's an example config in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kbrooks> stewraz, ignore his mistakes :-)
<stewraz> yep ok it launched then
<kbrooks> stewraz, /usr/games/3dchess
<bruce_> thank you
<stewraz> so there is no other way to launch these games
<lupine_85> stewraz: you can make a menu item in the usual way
<flaccid> stewraz: you can add it to your menu
<flaccid> yeah
<kbrooks> stewraz, make a menu  item
<lupine_85> right-click on the "Big K" and select edit menu...
<flaccid> this game is confusing... 3 boards
<lupine_85> erm, menu editor
<lupine_85> flaccid: great fun though
<lupine_85> watch out for the cannons
<stewraz> lol yeah it is hard
<stewraz> o i open menu editor
<flaccid> i have no idea how to play it
<stewraz> sorry but i have only just come across to linux, how to i create a menue item for it
<flaccid> seems like i'm playing against myself in all three games
<Nitro> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lupine_85> stewraz: right-click and "new item"
<stewraz> ahh thanks
<lupine_85> Command would be /usr/games/3dchess ... the rest is easy to work out :)
<lupine_85> flaccid: it's just one game
<lupine_85> you can move pieces between boards
<kwtm_> What program do I use to record the sound output I am sending to the speaker?  More specifically, I want to record a Realplayer audio stream of an overseas "Internet radio" broadcast that happens while I am asleep in the middle of the night.
<lupine_85> there's also an AI option
<KomiaPoika> kwtm_: use streamripper
<kwtm_> KomiaPoika: Thanks, will look into streamripper
<Jucato> actually the command is "/usr/games/3Dc"
<kwtm_> KomiaPoika: It looks like that's for online streaming mp3 and ogg?  Is there something that will just take any output to speaker, intercept it, and put it into a file?
<stewraz> got it thanks heaps
* Fade wonders if there's a list of patches applied by (k)ubuntu to the shipped kernel
<KomiaPoika> kwtm_: from one program using a command line its possible but to grab the entire output it may be complicated
<kraut> hi
<lupine_85> couldn't you just temporarily replace /dev/dsp (or the ALSA equivalent) with an empty file? (never tried it, btw)
<kraut> i have a syncmaster 203b tft and a nvida gf 6600, this is my xorg.conf: http://home.packetloss.biz/~fek/temp/xorg.conf
<kraut> does anybody know, why i won't get a signal on DVI?
<kraut> in tty i have on both a signal, DVI and VGA.
<Fade> you can cat a wav file to the sound device, and you'll get sound out the speaker.
<Fade> but if the file isn't a plain wav, you'll get an explosive burst of static.
<lupine_85> Fade: looking at doing the opposite...
<kwtm_> KomiaPoika: Okay, but suppose I just want all the output from one program (in this case, RealPlayer) which is not a KDE app?  KRec apparently only works on KDE apps.  (Must use aRts?)
<lupine_85> ...that is, capturing speaker output to a file
<Fade> reading from a microphone?
<lupine_85> no, from a program ;)
<kwtm_> lupine_85: sorry, didn't notice your text up there --you didn't mention my nick so Konversation didn't highlight the text.
<lupine_85> sorry :)
<kwtm_> lupine_85: do you mean redirect the output of /dev/dsp?
<kwtm_> I don't know why my nick as an underscore at the end.  Maybe I'm logged in multiple times? :P
<KomiaPoika> kwtm_: for mplayer for example i use: mplayer -ao pcm -aofile output.wav movie.mpg
<KomiaPoika> i guess you can pipe it into lame somehow
<stewraz> what is the command to remove a game through terminal (just trying to learn) ;-)
<lupine_85> no -- by defalt, an OSS program sends audio output to special device file /dev/dsp
<stewraz> just rm path
<lupine_85> so by replacing the file, it (hopefully) will record the sound output as a .wav
<lupine_85> stewraz: apt-get remove <package>
<KomiaPoika> how can i update /etc/apt/sources.list with a more regional mirrors list without editint the file by hand?
<escay> hi al
<escay> hi all
<lupine_85> KomiaPoika: you could use sed ;)
<Fade> mmmmmmmm. sed
<kwtm_> KomiaPoika: Ah, you mean using a command specific to that program.  I wonder if mplayer will do streaming RealPlayer?
<escay> i cant install my new usb printer. its a hp DeskJet F380.  anyone got that one installed?
<phiit> hello
<escay> hello phiit
<phiit> anyone have a advice how to mount ntfs on kubuntu?
<escay> should be automounted
<phiit> it says
<phiit> Could not mount device.
<phiit> The reported error was:
<phiit> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<lupine_85> so it's not in your fstab. add it :)
<escay> take a look in the manpage of the mount command
<escay> ;-)
<phiit> how? ;)
<escay> man mount
<Fade> KomiaPoika: cd /etc/apt && sed -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ca.ubuntu.com/g' < sources.list > /tmp/temp.sources
<lupine_85> man fstab, more like
<kwtm_> lupine_85: Hmm, sounds like something like "sudo ln -s /dev/dsp ~/my_hijacked_dsp_stream.raw" or something like that.  Sounds like some more tinkering that I might not have time for.  Anyway, I will keep searching in my spare time to see if there's a prepackaged solution, but if not it looks like I'll have to get up in the middle of the night to do it.
<Fade> except, you know, with a real regional archive in the second part of the edit expression.
<Fade> your edited file will be in /tmp/temp.sources
<kwtm_> Hey, you know what?  I have an idea.  What if I just hardware connect my sound output to my line in?  HMMMMmmmmm..... tempting ....
<lupine_85> isn't it ca.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<KomiaPoika> kwtm_: just adapt the command to realplayer
<lupine_85> kwtm_: that works like a charm :)
* lupine_85 has done it at times
<Fade> lupine -- see my explanatory comment. ;)
<kwtm_> :)  Thanks.  Anyway, gotta go, but thanks for the ideas.
<Fade> probably. I can't remember the format of the regional archive hostnames.
<KomiaPoika> Fade: still connecting to australia :(
<lupine_85> don't forget to apt-get update
<Fade> well, you'll have to verify that temp.sources is sane, and then copy it into place at /etc/apt/sources
<Fade> er, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fade> *then* apt-get update
<phiit> i got lost
<phiit> where can i find fstab??
<abattoir> phiit: /etc/fstab
<phiit> it's not there
<phiit> ok i found it :)
<Fade> lupine_85: yeah, it's ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<phiit> how do i add hdb ?
<KomiaPoika> Fade: is it possible to get back to the installer and chose western europe to load up automagically?
<Fade> and I guess (br|ie|fr).archive.ubuntu.com by implication.
<Fade> KomiaPoika: I just gave you the answer to your question.
<Fade> what country are you in?
<phiit> anyone? :(
<Fade> your question is too general.
<Fade> is the harddrive attached to the computer? does it already have a filesystem on it?
<phiit> yes
<phiit> ntfs
<Fade> then add a line to the fstab specifying the linux ntfs driver for that mount
<phiit> ntfs driver?
<Fade> it'd look something like this:
<phiit> i'm very new to linux here
<Fade> /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs   ntfs   defaults    0    0
<stewraz> question, why does the command SU not sowrk with my password, i know i read something about this
<stewraz> but cannot for the life of me remember
<Fade> assuming that the disk was hda and the ntfs partition was the first partition on that disk.
<phiit> i already have hda1 in fstab
<Dace> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Fade> phiit -- you have to read and then understand what I'm trying to say.
<stewraz> thanks
<phiit> im trying
<Fade> I don't know what disk or partition your ntfs filesystem is on, so I just pulled one out of my ass to illustrate the point. :)
<Fade> is it the second ide disk in the computer?
<phiit> i added the line to fstab, i get erros:
<phiit> yes
<phiit> sorry
<Fade> is it connected to the same controller as the first disk?
<phiit> yes
<Fade> is the ntfs filesystem the first partition on that disk?
<phiit> first and only
<stewraz> i am trying to remove gnuchess with sudo apt-get remove usr/games/gnuchess
<Fade> well, replace /dev/hda1 with /dev/hdb1
<stewraz> it says it could find the package
<Fade> in that case.
<phiit> erros: /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs   ntfs   defaults    0    0
<stewraz> not to worry i got it
<stewraz> no path needed
<phiit> warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<stewraz> ls
<Fade> hit return in your editor twice at the end of the final line.
<Fade> also, you didn't listen to what I just told you.
<phiit> ok
<phiit> ok now i get: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/ntfs
<Fade> you have to make sure the directory /mnt/ntfs exists.
<Fade> so do: mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<Fade> as root
<soulrider> Fade: i downlaoded the edgy eft knot 2 ISO and i want to mount it where my CD drive is, is that possible?
<soulrider> or mount it elsewhere
<soulrider> kind of what daemon tools does on windows
<Fade> and then do 'mount /mnt/ntfs' as root
<Fade> soulrider: is it a file or a disk?
<Fade> if it's a file, you need to use a loopback mount.
<soulrider> its an .iso file, an image of a disk
<Fade> mount /path/to/my.iso /mnt/ -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0
<jarfer> hola a todos
<jarfer> buenas tardes
<soulrider> hola jarfer
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soulrider> ;)
<phiit> how do i switch myself to root in kubuntu??
<soulrider> use "sudo"
<jarfer> perdonar es la primewra vez que utilizo linux y estoy algo perdido
<soulrider> thatw ill run a command is if you were root
<phiit> yeah that was it
<soulrider> ok, registrate en el server y hablamos por PM
<jarfer> ok
<phiit> where can i find sudo again? :)
<soulrider> just type sudo
<soulrider> like
<soulrider> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs
<soulrider> or whatever
<Fade> did the loop mount work, soulrider ?
<soulrider> im on it
<soulrider> i get
<soulrider> this: /dev/loop0 no such file or directory
<habeeb> Greetings. My amarok cant play my songs. I tried every engine availabe. But amarok just passes throu the songs, and finishes the playlist immediatly. Also, I can hear sounds from GAIM, or beeps, etc.
<soulrider> you need to add mp3 support
<Fade> do 'modprobe loop'
<phiit> ok i managed to mount it, but i can't see any files?
<soulrider> i suggest you read the guides in the amarok site
<habeeb> soulrider: how?
<adaran> is there any way to use s/mime with kmail other then with gpg2/me/rubbish?
<soulrider> google their site, and read the guides there, theyw ere useful for me
<soulrider> i think it worked now
<soulrider> hang on.........
<grizzly> Is it possible to know exactly which cdrecord commands does k3b issue.use when writing?
<soulrider> it does :) it will go away when i reboot right ?
<Fade> yep
<grizzly> He problem is that i can't get cdrecord to work fom cmd, but k3b works
<soulrider> ok
<phiit> any idea anyone?
<Fade> you could also just unmount it. ;)
<soulrider> also, im gonna use vmware to install edgy, i will be bale to dot hat from this directory right ?
<Fade> I've never done that, but I don't see why not.
<habeeb> The following packages have been kept back: amarok amarok-xine -> ? :/
<Fade> unless vmware expects a raw .iso image.
<Fade> and not a mounted one.
<BazziR> it can handle both
<Fade> in which case, I'd try passing /dev/loop0 as the device address of the optical drive.
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> apparently vmware can read an iso image
<soulrider> no need to mount or anything :)
<Fade> phiit -- when you type 'mount' all by itself, does it report the disk mounted at /mnt/ntfs?
<grizzly> !libburn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libburn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> time to try dgy out :):):)
<stewraz> is there a way to get a link to show the desktop (hiding all windows)
<stewraz> ?
<grizzly> anybody know how to use libburn?
<Martijn81> stewraz: something like a "show desktop" button on the panel?
<mcdoil> salut a tous
<Martijn81> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+D
<stewraz> yeah
<mcdoil> join /kubuntu-fr
<Jucato> stewraz: Ctrl+Alt+D or like what Martijn81 said, Add Applet to Panel > "Show Desktop"
<mcdoil> what is the command please
<grizzly> mcdoil: /join channel . THough I owuld suggest you use Opera's irc client
<Martijn81> mcdoil: "/join #kubuntu-fr" without the quotes
<mcdoil> thank you !
<AtKaaZ> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<srdjant> Hi does kubuntu use bootsplash or quingy or something else?
<Jonty> uuencode is not installed by default and is not available from the repos?
<soulrider> have you enabled allt he repos ?
<Jonty> as far as I know
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed
<grizzly> cdrecord gives the message "cannot open /dev/sg*" device not found ?
<grizzly> when trying to record something..
<soulrider> hey Hawkwind
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind!
<soulrider> im installing edgy on vmware :)
<soulrider> but the installation froze i think
<soulrider> it just sais "scanning the mirror" and tis at 1%, wont go up
<Hawkwind> Hey there soulrider and Jucato
<soulrider> =)
<kegie> hey all! I've just upgraded to 3.5.4, worked fine except now I get the personalizer wizard every time I log in. Is there any way of getting rid of it?
<kegie> running dapper, btw
<soulrider> apparently 3.5.4 has some issues
<soulrider> i suggest you downgrade to 3.5.3
<soulrider> thats what im using right now
<Jucato> no need to really
<Hobbsee> kegie: heya
<Hobbsee> soulrider: i've got a fix for that
<Jucato> it's Hobbsee to the rescue@
<Hobbsee> kegie: are you running i386?
<kegie> it works fine except for the wizard thing, so I think i'd rather live with it than downgrading.. yeah, i386
<Hobbsee> kegie: can you run "wget http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-23_all.deb http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kubuntu-artwork-usplash_6.06-23_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i *.deb" please?
<grizzly> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22429 . NOw plz tell em the command to write a file to a cd.
<kegie> cool, trying it
<grizzly> I have tried cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc , it works, but then it creates a cd with 'bad blocks'
<Jucato> kegie: if it's any comfort to you, it worked for me :-D
<kegie> hehe, good to hear :D
<Jucato> and Hobbsee is a kubuntu developer :-D
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> Hobbsee: i got a request for you then :P
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> soulrider: hehe!
<kegie> rebooting, back in a sec
<soulrider> jucato ahs the same one :P ;)
<Hobbsee> really now?
<Hobbsee> kegie: before youdo
<Netcad> how can I find out what /dev/ the device on http://pastebin.com/782596 is at?
<kegie> still here
<soulrider> Hobbsee: you guys gotta add better support for pppoe connections in edgy
<Hobbsee> kegie: can you locate kpersonalizerrc, and delete the one in your home directory?  it's likely under ~/.kde/share/apps/config/kpersonalizerrc
<Hobbsee> soulrider: indeed.  there's a bug, and a fix, but no one who has the knowledge on how to fix it has looked at it yet
<soulrider> i got one and i never know if it disconnects or not or if it reconnected
<Jucato> ehehe
<soulrider> BRB
<kegie> Hobbsee: got it, only contains a couple of icon size definitions
<fdoving> Netcad: do you have the 'sd_mod' module loaded?
<Hobbsee> kegie: yeah, cna you remove it, then restart kde?  (ctrl+alt+backspace works)
<kegie> Hobbsee: done, brb
<Jucato> soulrider: in the meantime, you can try installing KNemo so that you would have something in your system tray. :-D
<fdoving> Netcad: if you have 'sd_mod' loaded it should automatically tell you what device name it gets.
<Netcad> fdoving : with any other usb device, it works for me
<ro> guys i have a question ... i cant install easykubuntu
<Hobbsee> define "cant install"
<kegie> Hobbsee: thank you! that seems to have fixed it. Got the wizard again at first, but logged out+logged in again and it was gone :D
<ro> it says that i have an old version but i download my kubuntu last week so its the last ...
<soulrider> jucato i got a prog called rrrk-pppoe or something
<fdoving> Netcad: what's special about this device?
<hilow> where can I find more information about kubuntu lts 6.06.1 and power management features?
<Hobbsee> kegie: excellent!
<fdoving> ro: #easyubuntu
<fdoving> !easyubuntu > ro
* Hobbsee will have to get that patch pushed into dapper-updates tomorrow then.
<Hobbsee> er, today
<sredna> Hi
<Jucato> soulrider: ah to connect, yes. I used pppoeconf. but I used KNemo to give me a visual cue whether i'm connected or not
<kegie> =)
<soulrider> ahh :)
<sredna> How do I convince apache 2 to start on kubuntu???
<Hobbsee> hey sredna
<fdoving> sredna: /etc/default/apache2
<sredna> Running /etc/init.d/apache2 start does 0
<sredna> fdoving: What is that?
<fdoving> sredna: /etc/default/apache2 set NO_START=0
<soulrider> Jucato: i guess im gonna try knemo
<sredna> Ah, thanks
<fdoving> sredna: a config sourced by /etc/init.d/apache2
<Netcad> fdoving : it's not a usb hdd, it's an ide hdd
<soulrider> thanks :)
<sredna> fdoving: I see.
<fdoving> Netcad: ah, can you find it in /proc/partitions ?
<Netcad> fdoving :  I've got a usb cable that allows me to connect it via usb
<fdoving> Netcad: then i have no clue, never heard of sych a config. but i guess it should show up as a USB mass-storage device.
<Netcad> fdoving : i cant find it.
<sredna> Hm, I need it to start php
<sredna> Maybe I should install php...
<Bbetto> i try to update to kde 3.5.4, with add repositorio and update upgrade but nothing hapend? what can i do?
<soulrider> Bbetto: did you add the kde 3.5.4 repo ?
<Bbetto> yes
<Bbetto> this deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<Jucato> I think you need to do dist-upgrade (Full Upgrade in Adept)
<Netcad> fdoving: it does. I just don't know how to mount it
<Bbetto> dist-upgrade in console?
<stewraz> when i remove a program with apt-get it still shows in the menu. what is the command to rebuild the menu
<Jucato> Bbetto: yes. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jucato> stewraz: probably "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<Bbetto> ok i try it
<Jucato> stewraz: but sometimes they still stick...
<stewraz> thanks
<stewraz> what is the easiest way to see where a program installed
<stewraz> through adept?
<stewraz> i cannot seem to launch and neet to find it
<Jucato> stewraz: a program installs quite a lot of files in different places
<mattikoo> Hello. My Gaphig Card is Nvidia GeForce MX 400. If I install nvidia linux driver in kubuntu  and I change "nv" to "nvidia", kubuntu crashes and it has happened many times. So I cannot play games and so on.
<Jucato> stewraz: but you can check in Adept by clickin on the arrow beside the package name
<stewraz> i have found where it is instaled but for the life of me i cannot launch it. lol. so sorry guys
<stewraz> kblogger is the program
<Jucato> stewraz: then selecting show details and the installed files tab
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> maybe it's not a program?
<angasule> hello, I just installed kubuntu on a pc and in the System Settings the administrator mode button doesn't work, it blanks the window and sits there, no dialog to enter the password popsup
<stewraz> i think its an applet
<Jucato> yeah... Kicker applet
<stewraz> when i run kicker in term it says its already rinning
<Hobbsee> angasule: use kdesu kcontrol as a workaround - is this a new user, with no other files, or what?
<stewraz> running
<Hawkwind> Seveas: When you see this, can you please add the fact to the bot I gave you about 'bad device error'
<Jucato> stewraz: kicker is the KDE panel. it's running already
<angasule> Hobbsee: I'm using the user created on install
<Jucato> stewraz: right-click on the pannel, and select Add Applet to Panel
<stewraz> ahhh right
<Hobbsee> angasule: right.  so it's just weirdly died on you.  does that happen if you restart kde?  (ctrl+alt+backspace)?
<stewraz> so if i want to remove it (cause its pretty dodge) apt-get says its running so i cant. what is the command to close the applet
<angasule> Hobbsee: lemme try, brb
<Hobbsee> stewraz: killall kicker?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nah, he's trying to make KBlogger run
<stewraz> nope i got it to run
<Jucato> :-D
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<stewraz> and i dont like it so wanna remove it
<juan> if my x config lets me use both my monitors (as 1 large 1) in both gnome and xfce, what do i need to set up to get it to work in kde
<Hobbsee> angasule: still a problem?
<stewraz> lol
<stewraz> thanks
<Hobbsee> stewraz: right click, remove applet, select the one you dont want?
<angasule> Hobbsee: yeap
<stewraz> yeah but i wanna remove it from the sys all together
<Hobbsee> angasule: interesting.
<stewraz> i tried killall
<Hobbsee> !info kblogger
<ubotu> Package kblogger does not exist in any distro I know
<Hobbsee> stewraz: how did you install it?
<stewraz> and then apt-get removeand it still said it was running
<stewraz> terminal
<stewraz> apt-get install
<stewraz> ahh shit
<stewraz> my bad
<Jucato> stewraz: to remove kblogger from the panel, right-click on the panel and choose Remove from Panel > Applet > KBlogger
<stewraz> got it thanks
<srdjant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upower mentions Upower, Splashy and uSplash. Which are we supposed to be using for bootsplashes??
<Jucato> USplash is the Ubuntu bootsplash
<Jucato> Splashy doesn't work, and I don't know what Upower is :-D
<Hobbsee> usplash, i think
<skavenge>  well, i dont have it on my kde box but ive got splashy running on my gnome desktop machine
<srdjant> I'm just trying to figure out what I have to do to install new bootsplash themes and where to get them.
<Hawkwind> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<stewraz> say i wanna list the appls listed in www.kde-apps.com
<srdjant> thanks Hawkwind
<stewraz> can i add is in adept
<Jucato> hehehe.. installing a new USplash theme is easy... making one that works isn't...
<stewraz> kde-apps.org
<srdjant> so are usplash themes different from bootsplash themes?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Hawkwind> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ehehe
* Hawkwind Smacks ubotu
<Jucato> USplash themes are bootsplash themes for USplash only. the ones on KDE-Look are for Splashy, AFAIK
<srdjant> so are they compatible with http://www.kde-look.org/?xcontentmode=61
<srdjant> ahh :(
<neutrinomass> I'm trying to compile a Qt app and I get this: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.  What am I missing ?
<neutrinomass> I got libqt3-dev installed ...
<Jucato> neutrinomass: did you do ./configure first? or if the installation instructions require something similar?
<Hawkwind> neutrinomass: What is it you are trying to compile ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I haven't read the link you gave yet, btw. I needed to catch up on much needed sleep earlier :-D
<skavenge> srdjant: there are usplash themes in there as well, you just need to look at the description of the splash screen most are labeled whether they are for splashy or not, the ones not labeled should work with usplash
<juan> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neutrinomass> Jucato, Hawkwind: It doesn't use autotools. It's this : http://aurox.org/adsl-manager/
<juan> how do i get kbuntu to work with both my monitors
<Dr_Willis> juan,  depends on your video card.
<juan> nvidia geforce summit summit
<stewraz> what will i need to install to get up and going with some java programming
<Dr_Willis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Twinview_Example        is what i followed
<Hawkwind> juan: I can post my xorg.conf if you want.  I use twinview with Nvidia
<Dr_Willis> juan,  and yes - it took me some reading/twiddling and learning. backup your working x configs
<Dr_Willis> I used 2 monitors and a tv out. :P
<juan> i have it working on xfce and gnome but when i login and use kde it doesnt work
<Xcalibur> yo
<Hawkwind> juan: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/75
<Dr_Willis> juan,  thats odd..... if the x config us set up right. it should work fine for them all.
<Xcalibur> anyone know why when i g2 install LimeWire, it tells me I don't have the newest JRE, but when I type java -v it tells me I do, but limewire won't install?
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Give up on p2p apps.  They are poorly coded and nothing but a pain to deal with
<Xcalibur> ok?
<Xcalibur> well, you have any other ideas for media?
<juan> i no thats why im looking for help, i mean ill check my config again, but is there anything that could be overiding my settings for x
<Xcalibur> I can't watch any of my favorite videos on break.com, I only can hear the sound?
<Ayabara> has anyone here got amarok working with aac in kubuntu? I can't add aac files to my collection, but I can play them
<Xcalibur> I can't play .wmv's, I enabled the Xine crap, but there is no w32codecs in adpet
<Xcalibur> adept*
<Xcalibur> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skavenge> Xcalibur: its not in adept, the link for it is on that restricted formats page
<Xcalibur> ok?
<skavenge> they cant keep it in the repos for legal purposes
<jarlath_> Does anyone know how to get pressure sensitivity working for a Wacom graphics tablet? I've installed the driver and the module. The only thing I can think that might need tuning is my xorg.conf but I've followed advice I found by googling and things arent any better.
<Healot> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Dr_Willis> 'friends dont let friends use wmv's "
<Dr_Willis> :P
<NDPowerBook> Wow
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  your limewire issue is most likely due to your system using the wrong default java.
<NDPowerBook> This channel doesn't cease to impress me.
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> do a java --version and see which java you are defaulting to.
<NDPowerBook> Whats JFGI stand for anyway?
<Dr_Willis> NDPowerBook,  i got no clue there. :P
<Xcalibur> java version "1.4.2"
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  and the next lines of the version reply say?
<Xcalibur> h/o
<Xcalibur> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<Dr_Willis> java version "1.5.0_06"    Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  thus you are using the GIJ  Java and NOT the sun java.
<Dr_Willis> bu default
<h3sp4wn> !info gij
<ubotu> gij: The GNU Java bytecode interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.0-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Dr_Willis> if you have not installed the SUN java packages -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Dr_Willis> if you have installed it - then you most likely need to update your alternatives (also dicsussed on tha page)
<kbrooks> i need a ubuntu user here...
<Dr_Willis>  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kbrooks> TO ubuntu users: Do you know howt o open up the remote desktop  dialog?
<Dr_Willis> lets you pick what java to use as default.
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  which one? i think ya just run that krdc or similer program
<Dr_Willis> let me check
<mortuss> hello
<kbrooks> ubuntu, not kubuntu, Dr_Willis
<mortuss> a need some help
<kbrooks> you misread
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  dare i ask why you are asking this in #Kubuntu then? :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<h3sp4wn> rdesktop server:port (port is usually 3389)
<Dr_Willis> I dont even use gnome - it drives me crazy
<mortuss> I have problem with sound
<Xcalibur> i typed in konsole, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Xcalibur> it didn't install them, it said "it's available from another source'
<mortuss> mp3 is playint but a I dont hear a music
<Xcalibur> what line do I add to the repositories or something
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> i always get the latest from the mplayer homepage myself.
<Jucato> mortuss: you need to install "libxine-extracodecs" from the multiverse repositories
<Xcalibur> I'm at that page
<Xcalibur> but no help from it?
<mortuss> how do I do it ?
<auctmore> Hello. Does anyone use QIDE at http://qide.free.fr/ ? Is there a kubuntu package. Not found in main and universe.
<Dr_Willis> Xcalibur,  not noticeinmg the line that says...   --->  wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.or  .................. to download the .deb eh?
<Dr_Willis> or is that url not working.
<mortuss> Jucato? please
<Jucato> mortuss: you need to enable the multiverse repository by following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<KomiaPoika> how to make kubuntu stop failing all the apt-get update when it fails just to get one archive ? i have to start it all over again
<Jucato> mortuss: after you have done that, you can find and install libxine-extracodecs
<Ayabara> anyone? do I need to do some hacks in kubuntu for amarok to add aac files to it's collection?
<etam> hi
<etam> why i dont have aclocal?
<etam> how can i get it? while "make" it sais: missing --run aclocal-1.7
<mortuss> jucato I have installed it
<Dr_Willis> etam,  you may have too new an aclocal
<Jucato> mortuss: now try playing your mp3's
<Dr_Willis> etam,  thats part of the autopackage tools last i looked aclocal was 1.9
<mortuss> player is ok
<etam> Dr_Willis: i dons realy understand :|
<mortuss> track palying the mp3 song
<willnapier> hi everyone. Having problems mounting my usb key. /var/log/messages shows that my system knows it is there, but it is recognised as sdb, whereas in fstab the proc is /dev/sda1 and the mount point is /media/usb_key
<Dr_Willis> etam,  fire up synaptic and isntall the older automake packages
<Jucato> mortuss: so everything's ok now?
<etam> Dr_Willis: too new an aclocal? (i am not good at english)
<Dr_Willis> it want version 1.7 you most likely have version 1.9
<mortuss> but I dont hear enything noise
<etam> Dr_Willis: ok, thank You
<mortuss> when the Kubuntu is staring
<mortuss> starting I also dont hear anything
<auctmore> Hello. Is QIDE from http://qide.free.fr/ in the multiverse repository ?
<Dr_Willis> !info qide
<ubotu> Package qide does not exist in any distro I know
<willnapier> also, it tells me to specify the filesystem type. in fstab it is 'auto' - should I put this, or something more specific?
<Dr_Willis> aparently not auctmore
<Jucato> auctmore: I don't think so...
<Dr_Willis> willnapier, put in the filesystem type it needs.
<mortuss> jucato ?
<Dr_Willis> like its saying. :P
<Jucato> mortuss: is your volume up? (also check for speaker connections and power)
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: so the syntax would be 'sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/usb_key?
<mortuss> I have laptop
<Dr_Willis> -t FILESYSTEMTYPETOUSE
<mortuss> so the noise has it
<Dr_Willis> dont use 'auto' :) it cant figure it out - is what its saying.. so tell it the filesystem tipe
<mortuss> has to it
<Dr_Willis> most likely -t vfat
<mortuss> maybe drivers ?
<auctmore> Thanks folks. Would it be safe to install QIDE by compiling it from source ?
<Jucato> mortuss: oh.... hm... is volume in KDE is up? (check the speaker icon in your system tray)
<Dr_Willis> auctmore,  ya could alwoas  use the sorce and install it just for a single user in their home dir - safest..
<Dr_Willis> auctmore,  i doubt if installing it from source will break anuthing
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: ok, it tells me that media/usb_key does not exist - despite it being listed as such in fstab
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  did you MAKE the /medis/usb_key directory first?
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: by default do compiled apps get installed into /usr/local/ ?
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  if dont right - they should.
<Dr_Willis> if done right.. :P
<Jucato> ah
<Xcalibur> yo guys, thanx for all your help with the win32 codecs, now i can stream my favorite vids!!!
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: no - so why is it in fstab? And how do I do that?
<auctmore> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<Dr_Willis> thats what some .configure -- option is for,
<JohnFlux> --prefix
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  make the directory .. mkdir whatever
<willnapier> ok thanks will try that
<Dr_Willis> logical eh? :P
<willnapier> :D
<mortuss> Kmix is ok everything looks ok
<Dr_Willis> everyone stares at the mount errors and just seems to blank out. :P
<willnapier> in which directory do I make it? in /media?
<Jucato> mortuss: it might be a driver problem...
<Dr_Willis>  - /media/whatever does not exist.. so yes.. its in  /media/
<mortuss> the movies are also without sound
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: mounting and fstab isn't exactly the easiest and most comfortable thing to do :-D
<JohnFlux> willnapier:   mkdir /media/usb_key
<mortuss> I have the Asus A6R
<Jucato> mortuss: unfortunately, I don't have enough knowledge about sound and drivers.
<mortuss> and it have the AC97 soundcard
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume   - it pays to bookmark and read that site and learn all about it :P
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  i find it rather straight forwared and handy :P
<Xcalibur> o by the way, when i'm watching vids with Konquerer, how can I set the default player to load as Xine?
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: i setup mounting ntfs fairly easily
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: considering your level of expertise, I am not surprised ehehe
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux, yep. :P
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: all through the gui
<Xcalibur> ?
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux,  bah! thats for kids. :P
<Jucato> Xcalibur: in Konqueror, go to Settings > File Associations and change it from there
<JohnFlux> Dr_Willis: :-)
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> thanx
<Jucato> Xcalibur: you're watching vids with Konqueror? or with Kaffeine?
<Xcalibur> konqerer
<Xcalibur> on break.com
<Jucato> Xcalibur: ah, an embedded viewer? yes, go to that settings, but go to the Embedded Viewer tab of File Associations
<mattikoo> Hello. I like to install newest nvidia driver, but I don't know how I shut Down X.
<pip> if I delete files from kget ,can I get it back ?
<Jucato> mattikoo: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. be sure to save everything you need to save first.
<Dr_Willis> mattikoo,  i dident have to shut down X untill i was done. then ya can just hit alt-ctrl-backspace
<pip> if I delete files from kget ,can I get it back ? Jucato
<Dr_Willis> that will Instantly Kill/close off X. which should then restart
<Jucato> pip: if you delete files from kget before it finishes downloading, then the answer is no.
<mattikoo> How I get X keeping down?
<Jucato> pip: but if you delete them from kget when it's finished downloading, the downloaded file won't get deleted
<pip> Jucato, OK,think of this situation
<mattikoo> Jucato, Dr_Willis: I like to install NVidia run-package and I must do it when X is not running.
<Jucato> mattikoo: ah.
<Jucato> mattikoo: press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and it will take you to a command line (you have to login there, too). then type "sudo /etc/init,d/kdm stop"
<mattikoo> Jucato: I try will it help with crashing
<Healot> sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop (ifyou're on kubuntu with default desktop setup)
<mattikoo> ok
<Jucato> mattikoo: sorry, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<mattikoo> thanks :)
<Jucato> mattikoo: to start X again, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<Dr_Willis> mattikoo,  i just use the repos/!nvidia url. ive never messed with the nvidia run package. I do recall a wiki page that told how to do it..
<Dr_Willis> ive just never seen the need to use it.
<mattikoo> thank you :)
<kbrooks> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pip> Jucato, I have downloaded a file with kget,then I throwed it into Trash ,then I download it again and the place where to store the file is not changed ,then I put the file from the Trash to the folder to the place where I store the file when downloading ,as you see , it will certainly overwrite the same file which is being downloading (they are the same files in fact as I said),and then kget is still working(downing the file )then I delete the file with kget wh
<pip> en the second mission is not finished,answer my question ---can I get my lost file back ?
<KCmoore> Katapult is so awesome!
<Healot> slingshot's better
<Jucato> Healot: what's that?
<KCmoore> :( XFCE is the only thing that can play shitty .wmv
<Jucato> pip: hm... I'm not certain... but I think the answer would be... no.
<pip> Jucato, you are rihgt
<pip> *right
<KCmoore> Hey
<KCmoore> How do you install themes?!
<KCmoore> I'm going crazy
<KCmoore> Its so hard.
<Hawkwind> KCmoore: What kind of themes ?
<Jucato> KCmoore: what kind of theme?
<mortenskyt> KCmoore: hm, lemme see, did it once
<Jucato> lol
<mortenskyt> you just talk about KDE-themes, no?
<KCmoore> Like window themes
<mortuss> kto mwi po polsku
<Hawkwind> KCmoore: kcontrol
<Jucato> lemme see if ubotu still got it right...
<KCmoore> I tried that
<Jucato> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mortenskyt> yea, you do know kde-look.org, no?
<Healot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Hawkwind> mortuss: English only please
<Jucato> nope not that...
<KCmoore> ever time I try to install a theme it won't work
<mortenskyt> hm.....
<KCmoore> It doesn't recognise the files.
<Jucato> KCmoore: there are different kinds of themes in KDE
<Hawkwind> KCmoore: You sure you downloaded the correct type of theme ?
<Jucato> ./theme
<Kronoz> hi, is edgy eft knot 2 stable enough to be used yet?
<Jucato> ~theme
<Hawkwind> Kronoz: Not as your main OS
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<kbrooks> Kronoz, its alpha
<Jucato> Kronoz: nope.. still changing a lot
<Hawkwind> Kronoz: Run it in vmware or do a seperate install of it
<mortenskyt> Kronoz: Why would you want that?
<Kronoz> ok
<Jucato> KCmoore: this might help you get an idea: /theme
<mortenskyt> unless you're actually wanting to fix the bugs it has, it's much better to just wait till it becomes stable
<Jucato> KCmoore: this might help you get an idea:What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Kronoz> mortenskyt,  becuase i don't really like kubuntu dapper but i'd like to try eft?
<KCmoore> umm
<soulrider_> Kronoz: i gto edgy installed in a virtual machine
<KCmoore> I just was on kde look
<KCmoore> They come in a .tar.gz
<Healot> we call it "gzipped tarball" >> fancy
<Jucato> KCmoore: read the link I gave, it gives instructions on some of the most common type of themes
<Kronoz> one more question, what qt version does eft use?
<KCmoore> Thanks
<Hawkwind> Kronoz: Probably 3.3.6
<soon> If I want to switch from kubuntu to xubuntu .... what is the best / easiest way to do this?
<Hawkwind> Kronoz: Because it uses KDE 3.5.4
<Hawkwind> soon: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> soon: Then you can have both KDE and Xfce installed without any issues
<KCmoore> sudo apt-get moo
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'd recommend using aptitude instead in this situation...
<soon> as easy as that eh?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Why so ?
<Hawkwind> soon: Just as easy as that
<Kronoz> because aptitiude can remove meta packages as well as add them :p
<Jucato> So that removal will be easier later
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, apt-get remove works pretty well here :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: it will only remove the package "xubuntu-desktop", not everything else that was installed with it
<Kronoz> no, actually it does, it removes the meta package but not any of the packages installed as part of the meta packages
<Kronoz> doesn'*
<Kronoz> t
<Hawkwind> I guess you just need to know how to use apt-get for it to work then :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: probably. you must have used some less known voodoo --switch for that :-D
<Jucato> but the regular "apt-get install" won't work...
<KCmoore> Why would you actually WANT to use xubuntu!?
<KCmoore> Its horrible
<Jucato> KCmoore: one word: "choice"
<heinkel_111> it's lightweight...
<Hawkwind> KCmoore: Personal opinion
<KCmoore> I guess.
<KCmoore> If your using a low end machine its good.
<Dr_Willis> I want a Ubuntu with MatchBox.   MatchBubuntu!
<KCmoore> Running kde on a crappy computer isn't very good.
<Jucato> fortunately, KDE can also become "lightweight" and fast. See PCLinuxOS' MiniMe and Junior
<KCmoore> kde is so shiny
<KCmoore> I love it.
<Jucato> lol
<KCmoore> I haven't really found any flaws yet.
<KCmoore> apart from this stupid theme thing
* Hawkwind Is so glad he doesn't run KDE
<larson9999> that's a new topic: what's the best wm?
<KCmoore> I'm stuck with the crystal window decoration theme.
<Jucato> ok.. we're getting offtopic again... lol
<Hawkwind> larson9999: There is no such thing as 'best'.  If there was, there would only be 'one'
<Jucato> I like Plastik better than Crystal...
<Dr_Willis> "There can be only one!" :)
<larson9999> Hawkwind: sure there is.  best is the one i like :)
<Dr_Willis> I like Pkastik also.
<Jucato> One DE to rule them all!
<Dr_Willis> We need a GEOS clone  DE!
<Dr_Willis> and an OS-9 ONE!
<Jucato> and a <insert DE/OS here> DE
<Dr_Willis> in some ways OS-9 had some very neat features.
<larson9999> other topics nobody ever talks about: best text editor, best OS, and best distro
<Dr_Willis> 'cream' best editor.. :P but i cant get it isntalled..
<Dr_Willis> apt-get dont like it for somereason
<Hawkwind> larson9999: No, best is the one *I* like :P
<Jucato> larson9999: those are topics everyone talks about...
<Jucato> just not here
<KCmoore> Why does apt-get moo exist?
<Dr_Willis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  cream: Depends:  gvim or  kvim but it is not installable
<Jucato> for fun?
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: the best slogan: "Cream, it's the best editor you can't install."
<larson9999> Jucato: yes, that's were the joke comes in.
* KCmoore sighs
<Jucato> ehehe
<KCmoore> Getting 3D graphics to work was so hard in mandriva
<KCmoore> It was a peice of cake with ubuntu
<larson9999> KCmoore: which card?
<KCmoore> I sure wish I'd swapped sooner
<Dr_Willis> so i try to install kvim.. and i get     libpango1.0-0  problems.
<larson9999> KCmoore: nvidia is a breeze in mandriva.
<larson9999> KCmoore: but it's easy in ubuntu, too.
<sc0tch> Question: I just installed the Sun JRE 5.0 runtime thru synaptic, but when I run java -v it still reports 1.4.2 do i need to manually configure something?
<KCmoore> I couldn't get it to work!
<Kronoz> yviz or something is the replacement kvim i think
<zorgluuu> hey i got an idea!
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<zorgluuu> why not talk about kubunutu support?
<larson9999> KCmoore: the NVidia site has step by step instructions that never failed me once in many years
<Dr_Willis> sc0tch,  check that url. and the 'update-alternative' section
<zorgluuu> good idea no ? :)
<sc0tch> Thanks, checking it out right now.
<KCmoore> Woah!
<Jucato> zorgluuu: perfect idea :-D
<Dr_Willis>  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<KCmoore> Thats happened to me before though
<dismal_> Can someone help me out.  I can't seem to get laptop-mode to run.  It's set to start on boot but it doesn't run.  I try to start or restart it and it doesn't do anything.
<leux> hey guys, i've got a prob: i have an external 250gb harddrive and want to format it with ext2/3 how can i do this?
<aquablu> anyone used "ant" jvm?
<KCmoore> My friend had hardly any trouble with mandriva but it just kept stuffing up on me.
<larson9999> ff keeps locking me up.  well, ff and thunderbird.
<inam> hi everybody
<inam> im looking for help with my external usb hard disk
<leux> me too
<leux> hihi
<Dr_Willis> leux,  repartition it with gparte/qtparted/fdisk/other tool... then format the new patitions.. then edit the fstab to mount them where you want
<Dr_Willis> gparted can repartition and format. :P  if ya got it isntalled..
<leux> how can i edit the fstab
<Kronoz> nano /etc/fstab
<KCmoore> Ok
<KCmoore> New topic
<leux> okay, thanks, ill try to find out what to write in there
<inam> Im not able to wirte into my external hard disk... it says read only media.
<KCmoore> Whats the best fps for linux
<zorgluuu> KCmoore: tremulous.net
<Dr_Willis> rtcw:et :P
<Dr_Willis> tremulous makes me seasick
<Dr_Willis> :)
<KCmoore> Yeah, I've played tremulous for ages
<KCmoore> It kinda gets old after a while
<Dr_Willis> I play it for 3 min.. and gotta stop.
<Dr_Willis> and then ya get on a team where NOONE knows whats going on.
<KCmoore> and its crappy with only a handfull of people
<KCmoore> I love moving the reactor into stupid positions
<KCmoore> and then everyone is like: OMG DECON REACTOR!!!!!!
<KCmoore> Anyone here played Sauerbraten?
<zorgluuu> welll ok then you should install window and play window game :)
<Dr_Willis> i like how they yell at me when im the ONLY builder and i am trying tolearn the game. :P
<isidor> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_Willis> like i am trying to see what the Other builder guys are doing! :)
<dismal_> Can someone help me out.  I can't seem to get laptop-mode to run.  It's set to start on boot but it doesn't run.  I try to start or restart it and it doesn't do anything.  I'd also like to know how ot manually set my clock speed (the service that handles it automatically also refuses to start...
<aquablu> do u need java for frostwire?
<KCmoore> dismal_ apt-get moo might help
<isidor> aquablu:ya
<Dr_Willis> yes aquablu
<Dr_Willis> and you wan tthe official sun java
<aquablu> im havin dramas on this laptop installing limewire come up with java error i have sun java 5
<aquablu> jre 1.4
<aquablu> error
<gouchi> Hi
<Dr_Willis> aquablu,  do a 'java -version' and see what one is your default.
<juan> my problem is that when im login in my 2nd display is broken, when i start and use gnome or xfce it works but when i start kde its broken like when im login in, any idea what config i need to change
<aquablu> k
<isidor> how do i update amarok i tried sudo apt-get update but it doesn't show the latest version
<isidor> ?
<Healot> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<aquablu> root@aquablu-laptop:/home/aquablu/LimeWire# java -version
<aquablu> java version "1.4.2"
<aquablu> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<aquablu> yet limewire wont install
<Dr_Willis> aquablu,  you are not using the sun java by default
<Dr_Willis> thats the OTHER java :P
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<aquablu> oh
<Dr_Willis> check the 'update-alternative' section of tha turl
<Dr_Willis> and this is Rapidly becoming Faq #1 :P
<aquablu> can i enable i to default
<Dr_Willis> not sure what the deal is.
<Dr_Willis> its trivial to change the defaults
<Dr_Willis> ive answered this same identical question like 5 times today
<Dr_Willis> :)
<aquablu> lol
<aquablu> thnx 4 help
* Dr_Willis makes a pastebin url with the sort version/fix :P
<etam> hi
<etam> do You know any good torrent client?
<etam> CONSOLE client
<Jucato> ktorrent
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> sorry
<etam> ctorrent is to simple
<Dr_Willis> rtorrent is also useable
<KomiaPoika> how can i install package ncftp??
<Dr_Willis> but some trackers dont like those 2
<etam> Dr_Willis: ok, ill try this
<etam> Dr_Willis: has it any ncurses gui?
<zorgluuu> KomiaPoika: "sudo apt-get install ncftp" ?
<Dr_Willis> etam,  all the console ones ive seen have a minimal curses gui
<KomiaPoika> zorgluuu: it says no such package
<Dr_Willis> !info ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.1.9-1 (dapper), package size 441 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<KomiaPoika> zorgluuu: i can't even get acroread package!
<etam> Dr_Willis: what else did You see?
<Healot> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<zorgluuu> KomiaPoika: i diagnoze an issue in your sources.list :0
<Dr_Willis> etam,  theres alwoas the official bittorrent client that has a console version
<zorgluuu> !info ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.1.9-1 (dapper), package size 441 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Dr_Willis> etam,  check freshmeat for others
<KomiaPoika> zorgluuu: what do i add to be able to reach the package?
<etam> Dr_Willis: i need one that can download many torrents at a time and i can see what is happening after another login
<zorgluuu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<etam> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> etam,  i normally use rtorrent in a screen session
<zorgluuu> KomiaPoika: may help you
<Dr_Willis> actually i tend touse 'wine utorrent.exe' now a days :P
<Dr_Willis> in a VNC session
<Dr_Willis> ok. lets test my Java  factoid
<isidor> can someone give me step by step way of adding a network between two linux computers?
<etam> :)
<Dr_Willis> Java Issues? Check --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b   AND for the short fix --> http://pastebin.com/782784
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  define 'network' :P
<etam> Dr_Willis: has rtorrent any repository for kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Dr_Willis> etam,  best to build from source. for the newest
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  plug the network cables into a hub/switch/router.. see if the box's can ping each others ip.. you got a network.
<isidor> Dr_Willis: as in file sharing and printing between two kubuntu desktops
<etam> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> isidor,   file sharing btweeen 2 LINUX box's or a windows/linux box?   SAMBA can be used for both cases.. NFS is good for linux to linux.
<isidor> two kubuntu desktops
<Dr_Willis> or for just a few quick files transfering. thers the FISH:// protocal
<isidor> NFS???
<dismal_> Any laptop pros here?  My laptop wont stand by/suspend when I close the lid - it does nothing!
<Dr_Willis> fish:// in a  konqueror window :P
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: I've been reading stuff on mounting filesystems. I can't understand why fstab lists /dev/sda1 for /media/usb_key, but when I look in /dev, there is no /sda1. Why would this be?
<Dr_Willis> fish://remotemachineiporname
<Healot> fish in the water
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  it shows up when the device is inserted -  is it insierted now?
<nonickname> if i do two different grub setup's, ie commandline grub, then setup (hd0,0), does it overwrite the first one or append it to the first one?
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  OR it may be some other sd#$ device
<nonickname> assuming i'm using two different partitions.
<KomiaPoika> zorgluuu: what package list should i check to get acroread and ncftp available?
<zorgluuu> !info ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.1.9-1 (dapper), package size 441 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<zorgluuu> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22263 kB, installed size 53192 kB (Only available for i386)
<zorgluuu> KomiaPoika: universe and multiverse :)
<guille> hi?
<nonickname> df
<nonickname> whoops
<willnapier> it showed up as sdb on one command I followed.. but why would it be in fstab as /dev/sda1? Also I have used /dev/sda1 successfully in the past to mount the drive
<willnapier> this is from fstab: /dev/sda1       /media/usb_key auto noauto,users,exec 0 0
<guille> I'm having problems installing the vmware-player. After installing it it gives an error message, that probably some downloaded packages are corrupt
<willnapier> but in /dev there is only an sdb and a sdb1
<GameCat> can someone tell me how to change the nvidia kernel module? I can't change from nvidia-glx-legacy to nvidia-glx as X complains about the wrong kernel module
<GameCat> can someone tell me how to change the nvidia kernel module? I can't change from nvidia-glx-legacy to nvidia-glx as X complains about the wrong kernel module
<Komi4> zorgluuu: i have deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multivers in my list, but i still can't fetch ncftp!
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: ok it seems that rebooting is important. See you later!
<GameCat> I'm guessing that's a no - thanks for listening anyway
<zorgluuu> Komi4: well add a e at then of multiverse and do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Komi4> the e is there, i just pasted bad
<Komi4> ok i didn't know i had to update first
<zorgluuu> update = reread all the repository
<zorgluuu> ies
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  no its not. :P
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  dependong on the usb devices they can often change the position/number
<Komi4> ncftp installing - nervous breakdown aborted meep meep meep meep meep
<zorgluuu> cool :)
<Komi4> :)
<isidor> Dr_Willis: how would i install NFS?
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  its rather easy to setup. and good for  constant shares.
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  but it depends on how much data and what you are shareing as to what would be the best method
<isidor> Dr_Willis: ok... I want to share music and such
<isidor> and a printer
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  trivial. :P
<Dr_Willis> printer - will be using CUPS for linux to Linux.
<isidor> ok then i'll do printer later
<isidor> I just want to share my music
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  book mark --> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2064   for later when you are trying to get cups working right
<isidor> cool thanks
<nonickname> crap..
<nonickname> anyone care to hear a goofy linux/windows installation?
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  quick way would be to set up samba on both box's and    smb://amd64/willis   (where you use the remote machine/username)
<Healot> nonickname, keep thy problem to thyself :)
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  also for each user use 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' so you can access theor  home dirs.
<nonickname> :p
<Dr_Willis> :)
* nonickname goes to offtopic
<isidor> Dr_Willis: so should just do samba cause i still dont understand the HowTo on NFS
<insanekane> nonickname: i would like to hear it
<Dr_Willis> ive allready explained how to do samba. :P lol its trival.
<Dr_Willis> or use FISH:// and that will be over 'ssh'
<Dr_Willis> or use 'smb4k' and mount the samba shares.
<insanekane> or use the "Public webserver" applet if you only want to share files
<Dr_Willis> Problem with Music files - is that the players will try to download THEN play the files..
<Dr_Willis> smb4k and nfs, and manual mountingof the samba shares will get around that.
<insanekane> Dr_Willis: something else can be done ?
<Dr_Willis> this is Linux - thers always 12+ ways to do somthing.
<Dr_Willis> Personally - i use smb4k,  for my samba share accessing needs.
<insanekane> no i mean, downloading the whole song and then playing it ... is there something else that can be done ?
<Dr_Willis> insanekane,  thats how the players  and the other methods work
<soulrider_> hey, what can i use to add transparency to all my windows and my kicker?
<Dr_Willis> they are not directly mounting the shares. they are accessng them on the fly so to speak
<insanekane> Dr_Willis: ie ? downloading a small part playing it, bufferring the following ?
<Dr_Willis> insanekane,  that would be streaming. :P
<Dr_Willis> thats anotehr possibility if he just wants tos share music.
<insanekane> Dr_Willis: yes, so i understand ... i didn't know that that was possible with smb4k ... doesnt smb4k load the whole file (i.e., copy to a local cache) and then provide it to players ?
<Dr_Willis> smb4k is just a front end that MOUNTS the shares with smbmnt.
<Dr_Willis> same as if the mount was in the fstab file.
<Dr_Willis> its not doing anything special at all - just being a nice front end/mounting tool.
<insanekane> Dr_Willis: you said "...is that the players will try to download THEN play the files..." ... and then "...the samba shares will get around that..." suggesting that samba doesnt copy the whole file to a local cache before providing it to the player ...
<insanekane> Dr_Willis: that, samba gets around downloading the whole son
<insanekane> Dr_Willis: so i was a little confused about that
<Dr_Willis> insanekane,  the players are not mounting the shares.   they are using a samba client, not samba mount point. :P
<Komi4> what files do i need copy to my laptop, to get only kmail config reproduced, but not general kde config??
<Dr_Willis> ive fought with samba for like 6+ years, Lol
<Dr_Willis> what the user sees is  them accessing a file. and it downloading then playing. :P which confuses them
<Dr_Willis> like one would see on a web site
<isidor> Dr_Willis:  smb://{what goes here... IP? or...}/{username of the machine want to connect to?}
<Dr_Willis> isidor,  the ip of the remote machine and the users username
<insanekane> Komi: probably ./.kde/share/config/kmail* and ./.kde/share/apps/kmail
<Dr_Willis> lunch time for me.. bbl
<isidor> Dr_Willis:  smb://{IP}/{the users username... my username.. or the username of my other machine}
<jott> isidor: smb://user@host/share - but i would recommend nfs for a *nix only environment
<isidor> *nix?
<jott> linux/solaris/bsd what-o-ever ;)
<_rince_> re
<stewraz> can i get some help compiling java in the console, i wanna use javac, but i think i have to have j2sdk installed yes
<isidor> jott: i would do NFS because of so many recommendations(sp) bur i dont get the HowTo
<auTONYmous> is anybody else having problems mounting usb drives?
<trollinator> no. you're the only one
<auTONYmous> thanks..nice to know I'm alone
<Jucato> trollinator: and you know this, how?
<trollinator> errr....
<trollinator> i just do.
<Jucato> auTONYmous: there might be some who have a similar problem. I do recall someone asking earlier. (COuldn't pay much attention though, I was busy)
<stewraz> so no java buffs here?
<auTONYmous> for reference - I'm on 3.5.4 under 2.15-26-k7 kernel
<Jucato> auTONYmous: I think there's a problem with KDE 3.5.4 on Kubuntu and HAL, so that would probably explain your problem
<auTONYmous> I can't say for sure, I believe that ever since I upgraded to 3.5.4, I lost ability to mount USB drives...one thumb drive VFAT, and one USB Hard disk NTFS/VFAT
<Jucato> or maybe not. just that there's a known issue...
<auTONYmous> jucato: thanks...at least I know where to start looking for solutions.
<isidor> An error occurred while loading smb://isidor2@192.168.2.102/share:
<isidor> Timeout on server
<isidor>  192.168.2.102
<MetaMorfoziS> men! Sikeres xgl eltavolitas rlz.
<isidor> i meant to use just one line
<isidor> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<akrus> hello everyone :)
<akrus> I have a problem install Kubuntu 6.06...
<isidor> yo ho matie wat the problem is
<akrus> the installer stops at step 5 with 'loading'
<akrus> everything is okay before (loading partition info, loading OS information, 100%)
<akrus> and then nothing happens...
<Admiral_Chicago> akrus, did you check the disk?
<akrus> CD?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<akrus> it's ok
<akrus> I have 6 CDs left :D
<zorgluuu> very uncool
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean. did you run the command...
<akrus> 6.04 or something like this (beta) works okay
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<akrus> oh wow xD
<zorgluuu> before i was able to play tremulous on kubuntu, i did update and the new 3d drivers is like twice slower
<akrus> it loaded
<zorgluuu> i can no more play tremulous
<Admiral_Chicago> i fixed it!
<akrus> it took around 40 minutes o_O
<zorgluuu> never do update on a working os :) ever
<akrus> hooray! finally i'll switch from this @$#%^ windows :D
<driz> lol
<driz> Awesome no more windows
<isidor> YEHAWWWWWWWWW!
<akrus> yeah
<akrus> actually I had some problems under Kubuntu last time so I had to switch back to Windows...
<Tm_T> I have windows all over my KDE desktop ;(
<akrus> 1) 5.1 is not working :)
<akrus> 2) ATI & Cedega does not support Ragnarok Online properly =)
<dismal_> I'm trying to change file permission for a file.  What do I do?  I'm typing chmod all -rwx sleep (sleep is the file) and its not working
<kegie> auTONYmous: still here? could you run 'ps -A | grep gnome-volume'? I had to start the gnome-volume-manager manually to get automount on usb
<akrus> chmod 0777 ./somefile
<driz> oh well you know sometimes dualboot is neccessary when one needs to play games
<akrus> I do not play games, I have a game server :)
<driz> just use like 4GB of space on your HDD so you can GAME!!
<akrus> Tux Racer is nice when i wanna play x)
<driz> oh ok
<zorgluuu> any suggestion on how do i get back to a working state with my graphic card ? it is a intel 915gm
<zorgluuu> and the broken update has been done yesterday
<zorgluuu> my previous one was like 2month ago
<akrus> why does it load so long T_T
<Admiral_Chicago> zorgluuu, sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dismal_> Thanks akrus
<Admiral_Chicago>  zorgluuu sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xcalibur> how can I configure tor?
<Xcalibur> I just installed tor, but is there and interface, or do I have to use Konsole to configure it?
<Xcalibur> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<zorgluuu> Admiral_Chicago: ok rebooting to know the amount of ram in my card
<Admiral_Chicago> zorgluuu, you don't need to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Admiral_Chicago> neverminh
<Jucato> ??
<akrus> lol loaded
<akrus> I really need new HDD T_T
<Jucato> "free -m"
<Jucato> aah nvm too
<zorgluuu> Admiral_Chicago: trying the old kernel :) maybe it is the kernel module which is bugged :)
<Jucato> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> zorgluuu, i'm gonig to lunch
<Jucato> doesn't KInfoCenter also give you an idea of how much memory the video card has?
<sek> coucou
<soulrider> yay! i got transparency working :P
<soulrider> looks sooooooo cool =)
<Jucato> soulrider: using XGL?
<KomiaPoika> soulrider: congratz
<zorgluuu> mouaoauoua for sure, i wont break again my rule 'dont update a working os' soon :)
<zorgluuu> old kernel got the same issue
<soulrider> yes, i think so
<soulrider> i just followed the instructions on ubuntuforums.org
<soulrider> it looks soooooooo sweet now
<Jucato> er.... which instructions?
<Jucato> care to share :-D
<soulrider> sure, hang on
<soulrider> katapult looks like crap though :/
<Jucato> ehehe
<Trollinator> you look like crap...
<Jucato> ...
<soulrider> jucato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527&highlight=transparency+howto
<Jucato> soulrider: thanks! I'll take a look at it
<soulrider> it looks like crap with the transparency efects
<soulrider> ill take a screenshot of kataput and shot you
<Trollinator> hm, that's certainly true..
<josh__> who took my nick?
<soulrider> what was hte shortcut to show desktop ?
<josh__> i was Xcalibur
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+D
<josh__> who took it?
<soulrider> were you registered?
<josh__> no
<soulrider> thanks
<josh__> but somone took it
<soulrider> i was trying ctrl + D
<Jucato> josh__: were you disconnected?
<josh__> no
<soulrider> well, if you werent registered then youre screwed :P
<josh__> it just said trying a different nick
<josh__> lol
<Jucato> it's probably just a ghost...
<josh__> ok,let me try to boot it
<josh__> how I do that?
<Jucato> you can't, since it's not registered...
<josh__> omg
<josh__> can you boot it?
<Jucato> nope...
<josh__> plz jucato!
<josh__> darn
<Jucato> I can't. I'm not an op
<josh__> it was worth a try :-P
<josh__> lol
<Jucato> :-D
<akrus> lol
<akrus> new window appeared "Progress"
<josh__> i must have been disconnected
<josh__> i did a whois
<akrus> it's a real progress :D
<josh__> it's my hostname
<zorgluuu> mouaoua dpkg-reconfigure doesnt support ctrl-c or esc and doesnt propose anyway to go back to the previous option
<zorgluuu> i did close the kconsole
<zorgluuu> and now there is a pending lock :)
<josh__> darn!!1
<stephan__> hi
<akrus> hey
<akrus> woot!
<akrus> new step ^__^
<stewraz> hey is there anyone here tht can help me with JAVA
<graft> i'm trying to get zeroconf support working but i dont seem to have any 'mdnsd' running - what do i do?
<warpzone> hey guys, quck question:
<zorgluuu> q. i try to use "system setting" in the main menu to configure my graphic card. all the autodetection seems to work ok when i do it. i am in "administrator mode" but i cant save, all the 'apply' are greyed... how can i save the configuration ?
<warpzone> i just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu... does it use a seperate sources.list? seems like some programs are still installing using gnome libraries
<JohnFlux> If I try to browse an samba share from a linux machine it just lets me without asking for a password
<graft> kubuntu uses the same sources.list
<JohnFlux> when I try from windows, it asks for a username and password
<JohnFlux> and nothing seems to work
<JohnFlux> any ideas why?
<graft> where's the samba share?
<JohnFlux> graft: on this machine
<JohnFlux> graft: a linux machine
<warpzone> hmm I'll have to investigate, thanks though graft
<graft> ah... um do you want a password or not?
<JohnFlux> I don't want a password no
<zorgluuu> q. when i do "system setting" in the main menu, then "display", i change the config, how can i save it ?
<auTONYmous> I just discovered something...I need to downgrade my HAL package under kubuntu...
<graft> JohnFlux: wanna post your smb.conf?
<driz> hey guys does gaim have the plugin to tell people what song you are listening to like Kopete
<driz> ?
<isidor> i use kopete i dont know
<driz> well anyone else?
<MetaMorfoziS> the worst place ever to ask it in kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> that is based on kde and not im support channel
<isidor> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> try it in #gaim
<MetaMorfoziS> or #kde:DDD
<MetaMorfoziS> or simply use kopete:D
<driz> I do use kopete
<isidor> well then come on... leave GAim alone
<Trollinator> Gaim sucks
<isidor> yup
<Haz> hmm
<Haz> which reminds me
<driz> ok then i'll stop asking
<Haz> anyone know how to manually change the personal message for MSN?
<Haz> (in kopete, obviously :P)
<isidor> :-
<zorgluuu> q. how to reconfigure the graphic card ?
<Trollinator> click on the butterfly in the bottom of the window, then point on "Online" and click "new message"
<Trollinator> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Trollinator> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zorgluuu> well this reconfigure all the x server with a buggy software :)
<zorgluuu> i did try :)
<Trollinator> what do you want to do anyway?
<zorgluuu> the stuff doesnt support to be interupted, doesnt support ctrl-c or esc
<akrus> could someone tell me what does 'active' mean while selecting the partitions for linux installation?
<zorgluuu> i had a working 3d driver yesterday, i did update and now the 3d is like twice slower
<zorgluuu> i got a 915gm intel
<akrus> should I select the partition that will be used for installation?
<zorgluuu> i would like to get back my 3d card :)
<zorgluuu> i tried 'system setting' in the menu then display, but it wont let me save
<leux> sorry, here me again, i had no success: how can i mount my 250gb external hd when its formatted ext2
<zorgluuu> i rebooted several time to see if it was another bug in the lock but it wont budge :) cant save the config and wont say why :)
<zorgluuu> leux: mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /mnt/balbalbla
<leux> okay, thats fine, ill try, thx
<zorgluuu> i was using kubuntu only to play tremulous and i can no more
<zorgluuu> Trollinator: any suggfestion on how to configure the gfraphic card
<zorgluuu> hmm maybe should i fully reinstall, maybe the bug is not yet on the cd ...
<zorgluuu> ok so i will reinstall, anyway this install is unfixable now. and i had gnome installed too
<leux> zorgluuu::: okay, i did sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 and got mount point /media/sda1 does not exist.
<zorgluuu> and 'ls -ld /media/sda' give you what ?
<zorgluuu> sda1 i meant :)
<akrus> finally
<akrus> installing Kubuntu :D
<akrus> I'm the happiest boy in Russia at the moment 8))
<warpzone> yeha I just installed kubuntu... kubuntu >>> ubuntu
<leux> zorgluuu::: no such dir :(
<akrus> I just love KDE :) it's really cute now... ten times better than Windows... or even twenty :)
<zorgluuu> leux: well create it then :) "mkdir /media/sda1"
<tsdgeos> akrus: :-)
<warpzone> arkus: I just love the konfigurability :-P but really it can do a ton
<warpzone> speaking of configuring... how do you make keyboard shortcuts in KDE?
<akrus> lol I really love Linux... it's copying files... at the same moment I'm listening to online radio, surfing the net & talking with my ICQ contacts
<akrus> Kubuntu developers know that people really need :)
<leux> zorgluuu:: now i'm able to mount, but can't write files... whats wrong
<evert> hello all , i'm having a little problem with grub
<etam> hi
<dismal_> I've just plugged in my USB HD, it has two NTFS drives on it.  Before it would auto detect but now it wont.  How do I go about mounting the two drives?
<evert> I have got 2 hard disks (hda with windows and hdb with kubuntu) and i did a fixmbr on hda so i f*cked up my grub
<evert> i'm now using a live cd
<evert> but how can i get my grub back on hda ?
<akrus> evert: try rescue mode
<akrus> evert: it has an option to reinstall grub
<nnn0> grub-install
<etam> what can i do to run application and logoff that when i log in the application will still work an i will be able to bring it to front
<evert> how can i try rescue mode without a boatloader to choice for rescue mode ?
<akrus> CD?
<auTONYmous> solved my USB drives problem...the NTFS-3g debs break either HAL or pmount...not sure which, but I downgraded back to the standards and my drives work fine now
<evert> I have the 'alternate' kubuntu cd ... I'm now using a gentoo live cd
<nnn0> man grub-install ;)
<auTONYmous> ...just with NTFS read/write
<akrus> Gentoo </3 use console then as nnn0 recommends
<dismal_> I've just plugged in my USB HD, it has two NTFS drives on it.  Before it would auto detect but now it wont.  How do I go about mounting the two drives?
<akrus> dismal_: man mount?
<evert> How about this error ? grub> install /dev/hda1
<evert> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<akrus> :)
<akrus>  /dev/hda?
<evert> my first hard disk ?
<akrus> I think it should be in MBR
<evert> how can i get it in MBR then ?
<akrus> then you do not need 1/2/3/etc...
<nnn0>  /hda is mbr, /hda1 is the first partition
<akrus>  /dev/hda, /dev/sda
<evert> same error with /dev/hda in place of hda1
<akrus> (second if SCSI/SATA HDD)
<dan_> how do i enable universe and multiverse
<akrus> try /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<evert> i don't have sata :)
<Dr_Willis> dan_,  or use adepts repo managment tools
<MetaMorfoziS> adept :/
<akrus> hm, check the HDD then, maybe it's missing :D
<ROBOd> hello guys
<evert> It's not mising
<ROBOd> how do i get access keys working in konqueror?
<etam> can anyone help me?
<akrus> try lilo :)
<ROBOd> pressing Ctrl these do not show-up
<nnn0> :)
<dan_> Dr_Willis: what is that im new to linux
<etam> how can i minimize my application in console?
<evert> i always used grub and it worked fine till now
<evert> I just have to reinstall it
<akrus> then now it's time to try lilo ^^
<evert> why that ? When i'm happy with grub ?
<ROBOd> i have also tried Ctrl+Alt+key ... this doesn't work either
<akrus> how can you be happy when it's not installed?
<evert> It just worked good , i only screwed it up by doing a 'fixmbr' with the windows cd ;)
<Dr_Willis> dan_,  the package manager tool for kuuntu is adept
<Dr_Willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Xcalibur> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's a crap, so use synaptic:D
<MetaMorfoziS> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<akrus> try throwing Windows CD out the window, maybe grub detects it somewhere near PC and does not want to be removed again :D
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Xcalibur> i'm installing alien, how can i change the aim for linux package.rpm to a .deb?
<akrus> Xcalibur: it's simple: alien source.rpm target.deb
<evert> lol akrus .. I just wants to get my kubuntu booting back again ... I'm not in a good mood ... I lost all my data on my windows disk (170gb is gone :()
<Dr_Willis> heh
<nnn0> :)
* auTONYmous just found out something Adept cannot do...downgrade/force package versions
<nnn0> evert: did you try "grub-install /dev/hda
<akrus> actually I cannot recommend you anything but installing lilo. You may install it just for now and replace it with grub later.
<Emanuelt> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> auTONYmous: and searching in descriptions
<akrus> nnn0: he did
<nnn0> k
<akrus> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> and starting up 100% of times...
<evert> I did the grub install /dev/hda
<dan_> Dr_Willis:im the adept manager now what do i do
<MetaMorfoziS> and able to answer debvconf's questions
<auTONYmous> and saving toolbar prefs
<Dr_Willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<akrus> without the dash?
<MetaMorfoziS> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<evert> how can i install lilo then ?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Dr_Willis> read the adepthowto and learn the fundamentals.
<akrus> man lilo :D
<Emanuelt> can some one help me to install the KWlan please ?  i got ann error msg
<evert> i just wants to get a booting system
<nnn0> he could try to chroot into the sda1 maybe
<akrus> 3 minutes left...
<drnoone> hi all
<akrus> downloading language files take a lot of time with my sucky internet connection x_X
<evert> argh , how can i quit a man page ?
<akrus> q
<nnn0> q
<Xcalibur> ok
<Dr_Willis> its using the less pager. :P
<evert> ahh thx :)
<akrus> :)
<Dr_Willis> man less
<Dr_Willis> :)
<akrus> lol
<evert> why are man pages so difficult :O
<akrus> info less
<akrus> :D
<Dr_Willis> I find them every easy
<drnoone> lol
<Dr_Willis> info man
<Dr_Willis> man info
<Emanuelt> i got "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"   when i try to install KWlan
<Dr_Willis> man woman
<drnoone> man man
<akrus> you may use 'grep' for searching info
<MetaMorfoziS> lol
<Dr_Willis> Emanuelt,  install the qt developer packages
<evert> i was just hoping to install grub wich i know :) , not for reading the man page of **** lilo :P
<etam> please tell me how can i minimize console application that when i logback the application still works?
<akrus> btw what's the latest version of Cedega?
<Emanuelt> apt-get install qt  not work for me
<dan_> what is kate?
<Dr_Willis> etam,  use screen on the console - its a handy tool
<akrus> Emanuelt: apt-cache search qt
<drnoone> etam: app-name & doesn't works?
<akrus> dan_: an application :)
<Emanuelt> 10x akrus
<Emanuelt> i will try
<Emanuelt> brb
<etam> drnoone: how can i bring it back?
<etam> drnoone: this application that i &
<etam> Dr_Willis: is it an application?
<drnoone> etam: there was a command fg I believe
<Dr_Willis> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Dr_Willis> read a few bash tutorials/guides also on 'job controll'
<nnn0> evert: you could try to mount sda, chroot into it and then try grub-install again
<nnn0> sda1 i mean
<nnn0> the old kubuntu
<etam> drnoone: thanks
<akrus> it's 22:00 in Moscow...
<etam> Dr_Willis: ok, i will
<akrus> and I have to go to university tomorrow :(
<drnoone> anyone has problems with sound on .mov videos? (from my digital cammera). I'm using kaffeine (xine) and it sounds chopped
<evert> nnn0 , i only have hda no sda
<evert> i'll try to mount it (i'm not very good wit linux yet)
<akrus> evert: that's the same
<nnn0> evert: so kubuntu is in hda2 ?
<evert> indeed
<evert> kubuntu is hdb , windows is hda
<evert> i have got 2 hard disks
<akrus> ...
<akrus> fdisk /dev/hda
<akrus> and clean it
<akrus> wipe everything out
<akrus> :D
<akrus> have you tried loading from hdb?
<akrus> setting it default in BIOS
<nnn0> evert: try to mount hdb1 then, chroot it, and run grub-install from there
<evert> yes , but i got a grub error then when choicing for linux
<akrus> now rebooting to Kubuntu :)
<akrus> cya~
<evert> how can i chroot ?
<akrus> ;d
<akrus> :D
<akrus> man chroot :D :D :D
<nnn0> if you have mounted it as /mnt/hdb1, just chroot /mnt/hdb1
<evert> *reading the ubuntu wiki's how to mount something*
<nnn0> first cd /mnt, then mkdir hdb1, and then mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<evert> I'm now chroot@livecd :)
<evert> now just doing the 'grub-install /dev/hda' ?
<nnn0> eh
<nnn0> maybe you have to mount that too
<nnn0> so instead of using grub-install /dev/hda, you could do grub-install /mnt/hda
<nnn0> maybe not
<nnn0> !
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> yeah try grub-install after you have chroot'ed
<evert> installation finished
<evert> i have got grub back again :)
<evert> hope it works
<evert> i installed it just on hda , not on mnt/hda
<Xcalibur> :-P-:
<nnn0> maybe you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst also
<nnn0> try to boot first
<evert> ok
<evert> thx for the help :)
<nnn0> np
<evert> i'm still a bit angry because i lost 170gb of data :(
<evert> but really thx :)
<nnn0> i know the feeling :)
<evert> it's not my fault :P
<nnn0> have you tried to restore it ?
<evert> how ?
<Admiral_Chicago> evert, i did that once
<evert> The NTFS partition is still there
<evert> but i even can't mount it
<evert> in another windows pc i also can't read it any more
<Admiral_Chicago> thats why i switched to linux, because Windows messed up
<evert> he is complaining about some 'ntldr missing'
* Dannilion giggles
<evert> I'm first rebooting to be in kubuntu :)
<Dannilion> that error comes up about once a year for my partner
<evert> really ?
<Dannilion> yup
<evert> how to fix it ? I tried everything
<nnn0> if it's just ntldr which is missing, the partition could be fine
<Dannilion> reinstalling windows worked- for a few days
<evert> yeah , but then i loose the data
<Dannilion> you tried reinstalling Windows over the top?
<Dannilion> without formatting?
<nnn0> when you tried to mount it, did you specify the fylesystem: mount -t ntfs.....
<Dannilion> Will give you time to back up your data
<evert> He couldn't do the reapair thing , he couldn't find the 'xp installation'
<evert> i'm first going to reboot , then i come back :)
<evert> i appreciete the help here :)
* Dannilion swore she'd never give support for Windows again
<Dannilion> never mind :P
<evert> hello i'm back :)
<evert> my grub worked ... Really thanks :)
<Dannilion> great :)
<nnn0> cool
<nnn0> :)
<dan_> how do i install limewire
<nnn0> now try to mount hda1
<evert> If i could get some data from the other ntfs hard disk i would be in love with you :D ;)
<nnn0> try: cd /mnt, mkdir ntfs and then mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<evert> I'll try it
<Hexidigital> how do i install the KDE headers? (for Qt 3)
<nnn0> then you just: ls -al /mnt/ntfs too see if the files are there
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<evert> i did it , but i get the error i always get ...
<evert> evert@evert:/mnt$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<evert> mount: slecht soort bestandssysteem, slechte optie, slecht superblok op /dev/hda1,
<evert>        ontbrekende codepagina of andere fout
<evert>        In sommige gevallen wordt er nuttige informatie gevonden in syslog
<evert> - probeer dmesg | tail ofzo
<Dr_Willis> dan_,  install and set up the officl sun java, for a start and check out frostwire
<evert> it's in dutch i'm sorry
<evert> i can't get it in english
<nnn0> eh what does it say ?
<evert> bad kind of filesystem , bad option or
<nnn0> k
<evert> any solution for that ?
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<nnn0> hm i'm not sure
<Dr_Willis> I say do some reading and follow their examples
<evert> Ok , i'll read it and see what i can do with the information
<evert> but it's not a 'normal' mounting
<nnn0> maybe it really is something wrong and you have to use some forensic tool
<evert> i think so :(
<dan_> limewire keeps opening up in photo and text and i tried frostwire and it opened in kate
<nnn0> kubuntu should support ntfs read at least out of the box
<stewraz> what is the best software for creating iso files
<evert> in the past i was able to read ntfs without problems :)
<Dr_Willis>        /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_Willis> from my fstab
<Emanuelt> akrus  i still get "error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found" when i try to configure the KWlan , and i install something like 300mb of qt-dev v.3 & v.4,  what did i miss ?
<evert> i had something like that in my fstab , but this is a new install .... (since yesterday , since my ntfs is broken)
<Dr_Willis> qt-mt hmm
<Dr_Willis> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3078 kB, installed size 8728 kB
<nnn0> bbl
<Emanuelt> i did install it all ready
<Dr_Willis> Emanuelt,  thats my guess as to what you need ya sure ya got the -dev packages with it as well?
<Emanuelt> yes
<Emanuelt> i get almost every pkg and start with qt3  and libqt
<Emanuelt> its like 300mb of files
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, do you have.bin and .cue/
<h3sp4wn> did you get kde-devel (if you did and its still not working it may be that its written for an old version of kde
<stewraz> i dont have an iso yet, i need to make on
<stewraz> one
<Emanuelt> i use  qt3* and libqt*
<evert> I can't find something usefull in the link you gave me dr_Willis
<draik> I'm trying to ssh into my laptop from my desktop via my network. My desktop gave me an error about WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! Any clues on fixing this?
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, yes, i know that i'm saying what kind of files do you have
<Emanuelt> i also try to install the deb version of it   dpkg -i kwlan_0.5.3-1_i386.deb   with no help
<h3sp4wn> draik: remove .ssh/known_hosts (or the relevent entry for that file) or install a suitable key into that file
<stewraz> admiral- not sure what u r asking
<draik> h3sp4wn, how do I install a key?
<stewraz> the disk is full of ainly .jpg
<stewraz> mailny
<stewraz> mainly; lol sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> Emanuelt, sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<Emanuelt> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i dunno
<Emanuelt> 10x any way to all of you
<Admiral_Chicago> you cane use k3b to write them but I don't think thats what you want to do
<h3sp4wn> draik: I just normally just cat keyfile >> .ssh/known_hosts - but you probably just want to get rid of the offending key (just delete it from the file)
<Emanuelt> i'll try to find something
<stewraz> i have downloaded a program called kiso. but cause im new to linux im not sure how to install it
<draik> h3sp4wn, just     sudo rm /root/.ssh/known_hosts             ?
<Dr_Willis> evert,  on what link? i frogot the question. :P
* Dr_Willis scroll sup
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, on your desktop?
<h3sp4wn> draik: why are you logged in as root ? and ssh'ing as root ?
<stewraz> ye
<stewraz> yep
<Dr_Willis> evert,  check dmesg output. see if any issues are showing up there.
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, whats the extension
<evert> The link about mounting a NTFS partition
<draik> I tried to go through konqueror, but I didn't have rights to the file so I had to 'kdesu konqueror', so I thought I have to sudo anything in there
<Admiral_Chicago> what does it end it
<draik> I haven't though
<stewraz> admiral- tar.gz
<draik> not ssh'ing as root either
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, right click -- extract here
<Dr_Willis> or learn to use the shell. :P
<stewraz> yep i did that
<stewraz> i have the dir on the desktop
<evert> how can i use the dmesg output ?
<Dr_Willis> 'dmesg' command
<Dr_Willis> see if it sputs out an error while mounting that ntfs
<Admiral_Chicago> now do you have a bunch of files called like "install" "config" and what not
<evert> ok
<draik> h3sp4wn, I deleted the key and I'm able to connect... but it doesn't accept the password set for my laptop's user
<stewraz> admiral- yep
<evert> [4295001.845000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.
<evert> [4295001.845000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<evert> [4295001.845000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<h3sp4wn> draik: try resetting the password
<draik> h3sp4wn, I just checked something... turns out that IPs on desk/laptop were switched
<evert> So , what do i know now ?
<draik> I got it now
<draik> Thanks for your help h3sp4wn
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, open up a terminal
<h3sp4wn> draik: That would explain it - ssh host keys are tied to ipaddress
<phreakys> hey
<draik> yup
<phreakys> anyone knows a good gui ftp server?
<draik> and since the power cycle 2 days ago, I forgot to check them
<Dr_Willis> evert,  you sure hda1 is the right drive?
<evert> yes i'm sure
<stewraz> admiral- yep im three now
<Dr_Willis> looks like it may be trashed. :(
<evert> i checked it out with fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> evert,  try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, type cd /home/user/Desktop/file
<Dr_Willis> ok :P if you DOUBLE and Tripple chedked. :P
<Admiral_Chicago> replace user and file with your username
<Admiral_Chicago> and the file name
<evert> Schijf /dev/hda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<evert> the hda is the ntfs hard disk
<draik> h3sp4wn, is there a way for me to get a file from my laptop via ssh?
<nlindblad> how do I switch to another X display from within KDE?
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, we have over 300 users
<stewraz> admiral- yep i got it instaled, thanks for your patients
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, cool
<Dr_Willis> nlindblad,  you mean one running on aonther tty? or how to create another on a different tty?
<h3sp4wn> draik: scp --help or man scp (simple example scp filename user@host:~)
<dein> good morning
<nlindblad> Dr_Willis: switch ot it
<nlindblad> *to
<draik> thanks, I just don't know what I would be looking for... thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Dr_Willis> nlindblad,  alt-ctrl-F7, F8 and on up.
<nlindblad> thanks :P
<complexity> How do i restore default alsamixer settings
<Dr_Willis> nlindblad,  vnc is handy to have extra X sessions running/testing stuff out in as well.
<stewraz> admiral- i now have a program that is in a kmdr file
<Admiral_Chicago> stewraz, check the repos for programs
<Admiral_Chicago> open up adept, there are a ton of packages in there
<stewraz> is there a way i can make an iso from a DVD using the console
<kaarlo> stewraz, use dd?
<Dr_Willis> what kind of dvd?
<kaarlo> stewraz, are you talking about movie or data DVD?
<stewraz> data dvd
<azazel_> #kubuntu-fr
<Emanuelt> Thank you every one, need to go.
<kaarlo> stewraz, dd if=pathtoDVD of=output.iso
<ubuntu__> hello people
<stewraz> what is the usual path to a dvd
<kaarlo> stewraz, if you use dd dont mount the device; just use if=/dev/dvd for instance
<ubuntu__> hi people
<ubuntu__>  any one know a site where i can get linux send on cd free to me?
<zorgluuu> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<zorgluuu> Ray_Ray: this was for you :)
<Ray_Ray> thanks
<Ray_Ray> yeah i done that
<etuncer> burada turk var mi?
<Ray_Ray> how do i protect my nice name
<Ray_Ray> via password
<Ray_Ray> using msg
<Dr_Willis> you mean your nick on this server?
<Dr_Willis>  - /msg nickserv help
<Ray_Ray> yeah please
<Ray_Ray> thanks its been a long time i can not rember commands
<jvives> hey all!
<Eeyore_Jr>  /msg nickserv register password
<ged> is ubuntuforums having some trouble lately or is it just my crappy ISP?
<jvives> it's having problems
<jvives> I'm at Chile, so probably not sharing ISP
<jvives> and I'm also having trouble getting to uf.org
<ged> heh
<ro> guys i need some help : cant install java on kubuntu : dependancies problem
<Ray_Ray> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jvives> I nedd help with the famous "mesa issue" (ati card, fglrxinfo showing mesa instead of ati)... any one familiar with it?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: Are you using drivers from ati.com
<h3sp4wn> jvives: If you are using the ones from the repositories - make sure you have 'restricted' after main for dapper-security in /etc/apt/sources.list
<silverto> Hi everyone, I am new to linux and I can't get kubuntu to see my opengl video card. Can someone help?
<zorgluuu> tell me about it :)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Does anyone know of a good GIF animation program?  Or perhaps know of a process for changing MPEG to GIF?
<silverto> you have problems too?
<zorgluuu> i mean i got issue with my card too :)
<jvives> h3sp4wn: nope, got them using apt xorg-driver-fglrx
<silverto> Whenever I install the pakage in adept xwindows becomes black screen I can't see anything
<scroll_lock> zorgluuu is n=fred@94.43.102-84.rev.gaoland.net ()
<scroll_lock> [20:13]  [Whois]  zorgluuu is a user on channels: #Azureus-Hackers #kde-devel #kde4-devel #kubuntu #kubuntu-offtopic
<scroll_lock> [20:13]  [Whois]  zorgluuu is online via irc.freenode.net (http://freenode.net/).
<scroll_lock> [20:13]  [Whois]  End of WHOIS list.
<zorgluuu> and this is between me and my tremulous which is so good at destressing me
<jvives> I've been reading a lot, so I also did the apt-remove restricted-modules blah blah
<zorgluuu> scroll_lock: ?
<heinkel_111> anyone seen a guide on how to configure x-forwarding from a host to client on local network?
<zorgluuu> !nx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpAwN> hello all i seem to be having a problem...this is the 2nd or 3rd time ive woke up to a computer that is locked up.....nothing responds...not the keyboard nor the mouse do anything.....so i have to do a hard reboot......now im thinking ndiswrapper has a role in this ill put in pastebin part of my syslog and well.....last thing b4 i reboot is somthing about ndiswrapper
<scroll_lock> can u really hack KDE?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: make sure you have the matching restricted modules to your running kernel (will be from dapper-security restricted which is probably not in your sources.list)
<zorgluuu> heinkel_111: nx is use for that
<zorgluuu> scroll_lock: no i dont code on kde
<SpAwN> here is the pastebin...notice the time be i restart almost 4 hours http://pastebin.ulteo.us/76
<scroll_lock> good
<zorgluuu> heinkel_111: usefull
<zorgluuu> scroll_lock: ???
<heinkel_111> nx is the command so i can do man:nx search?
<jvives> h3sp4wn: yep, got them restricted
<heinkel_111> zorgluuu:
<heinkel_111>  ^
<zorgluuu> heinkel_111: it is a whole stuff i think there are tutorial about this
<zorgluuu> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111:
<zorgluuu> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<heinkel_111> i have googled
<zorgluuu> there :)
<heinkel_111> not remote desktop... remote windows on my local desktop
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: All you need to do is ForwardX11 yes in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<SpAwN> eerr i take that back....almost 5 hours went by
<larson9999> freenx is quite a bit faster
<jvives> h3sp4wn: how can I check that?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep dapper-security
<jvives> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<jvives> I did a "manual" grep ;)
<jvives> want me to run that command anyway?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: no point
<h3sp4wn> jvives: in lsmod is fglrx listed ?
<jvives> yep, let me double check
<jvives> fglrx                 391756  0
<jvives> agpgart                36784  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn: is the syntax for that /etc/ssh/ssh_config file standard, ie..comments all start with # sign?
<heinkel_111> almost all the lines appears to be # commented out...
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: Yes (the comments are just telling you what the defaults are
<evert> Hello all
<heinkel_111> thanks h3sp4wn, you have been very helpful :)
<h3sp4wn> jvives: dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx (it should be diverting loads of stuff)
<HaTcH> Question (former Gentoo user, giving Kubuntu a try) Umm... when I try to boot up the Desktop CD (AMD64) I get a Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! error message
<evert> I was wondering if somebody knows a thing i need to know. In a previous install i had to add a option in my xorg.conf file. It had something to do with agp , but i forgot it
<evert> who knows the option ? Without it i wasn't able to load x any more
<HaTcH> apggart?
<evert> no , another one
<HaTcH> agpgart
<JohnFlux> agpgart
<evert> no i was tought it was 'noagp 0' or something like that
<evert> but i don't know it any more :(
<Admiral_Chicago> evert, you might want to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evert> That didn't work in my previous install , it only worked with that specific option included
<Chapay> Hello form russia!!!
<Chapay> where i can get adept sources ???
<h3sp4wn> evert: Well we are both in the same boat then (my video card has been trashed so whenever I load a graphical application it hardlocks) - I am also without X but it doesn't make that much difference
<evert> It was just a simple option , i had written it on a small piece of paper , so i wouldn't forget it :P
<evert> but now , when i'm going to install the nvidia drivers i forgot :(
<jvives> h3sp4wn: hate flooding... http://www.copypot.com/592
<dein> nvidia-xconfig?
<dein> evert?
<evert> No , i had to add it manually to my xorg.conf in the nvidia part
<h3sp4wn> jvives: So at the moment do you or do you not have restricted-modules installed ?
<Chapay> oh sorry i find him @ kde-apps.org
<dismal_> I'm trying to mount a file.  It's an MDF and I've run mdf2iso and it says its already iso (though it doesnt create a new file or anything)  How do I mount this now?  I have mount-iso installed but there is no menu when i right click on the mdf
<someusernoob> im running irssi in Konsole, and when coloured text is shwoing, it is blinking, this isnt happening under gnome with the gnome terminal, how do i turn it off?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: If you don't have the restricted modules installed you can install the fglrx kernel source and build the module with sudo module-assistant prepare,update && sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx
<Chapay> who use kde4 (3.80) ???
<jvives> h3sp4wn: I 'think' i do have restricted modules... I'm new to kubuntu, but not to linux/debian
<jvives> h3sp4wn: how do I check that... if i do or don't have em
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn: are you there? what else do i need to do to fet an application running on a remote machine to display in my desktop?
<evert> Nobody who knows the option i need ? It had something to do with agp ...
<heinkel_111> ie...
<HaTcH> agpgart was the only thing I can think of
<dein> agpgart?
<evert> It was another one
<HaTcH> for ATI cards atleast
<HaTcH> its in the kernel
<evert> And it's for a nvidia card
<heinkel_111> kate randomtestfiletobedeleted.txt
<heinkel_111> kate: cannot connect to X server
<heinkel_111> ^ it goes like that....
<evert> found it :)
<evert> option nvAgp
<jvives> heinkel_111: did u try doing ssh -X server?
<heinkel_111> jvives, no but it should be enabled through the config file?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: aptitude search restricted~i (compare that to uname -a)
<heinkel_111> isn't that the same effect?
<habeeb> Greetings, I have emacs, but I want it to have antialiasing and I want it also to print some lines with color like it did on GNOME (When I say "some lines", I mean the calling of functions, the print command ,etc"
<Lars_G> say
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: There has never been anything else to do except that for me
<heinkel_111> hmm...
<Lars_G> if you had scim, and your kde's launch command (alt-f2) suddenly stops responding to keyboard, but nothing else kde does, what you'd do?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: What card are you using ? if its a laptop one I would use the newer drivers from ati.com
<jvives> h3sp4wn: got them installed... I remove/install them. Found that in a howto regarding my problem
<heinkel_111> ok, it worked if i used the ssh -X server trick from jvives
<dismal_> Does anyone have any experience with mdf2iso and subsequently mounting a file with iso mount?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: You want to remove fglrx ?
<heinkel_111> but should not the changes to config file do that as default?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: And use radeon ?
<Lars_G> heinkel_111: you can also activate it via config
<heinkel_111> Lars_G: do i need to restart something to make config change noticed?
<Lars_G> heinkel_111: on the server side afaik you need to restart yes
<Lars_G> on the client side, no
<heinkel_111> hmmm
<sc0tch> Does anybody have any recommendations on a "prefered/best" vnc server for a local lan connection.
<r4wberry> hey ho
<jvives> h3sp4wn: no... I have a ati mobility 9000
<r4wberry> is this the official kubuntu chan?
<jvives> and want to start using xgl
<Lars_G> sc0tch: freenx
<heinkel_111> Lars G: i have in my config file    ForwardX11 yes
<Lars_G> r4wberry: No, it was named so to send people astray
<h3sp4wn> jvives: You should be able to get accelerated 3d with radeon / mesa dri
<heinkel_111> should not that be the same as ssh  -X server?
<Lars_G> heinkel_111: In theory... which config file? the client?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: You should remove fglrx (sudo aptitude purge fglrx~i)
<jvives> h3sp4wn: radeon driver?
<Lars_G> h3sp4wn: I tought radeon covered older cards only
<h3sp4wn> mobility 9000 is r200 which is supported
<root_> where do I go to edit my source tree files for my linux kernel
<Lars_G> Ah yes.
<habeeb> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Lars_G> root_: do not connect to irc as root
<silverto> hehe
<heinkel_111> Lars_G: the config file was changed on the remote machine, which i guess is the X-client? it is the program server, AFAIK....(little confused)
<Lars_G> silverto: /usr/src/linux and read the linux kernel howto
<silverto> ok
<Lars_G> heinkel_111: ? easy, machine you connect from, ssh client, machine you connect to, ssh server, appart of what ports you forward
<h3sp4wn> jvives: driver "radeon" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but the 3d will not work until fglrx is removed those diverts we saw earlier would stop it)
<Lars_G> for client, /etc/ssh/ssh_config for server /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<h3sp4wn> jvives: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (select radeon - after fglrx is gone)
<Lars_G> don't confuse ssh_config for sshd_config
<heinkel_111> Lars_G in that case, i changed the config on the ssh server
<h3sp4wn> its enabled by default for sshd anyway (I thought)
<Lars_G> heinkel_111: that will allow you to forward X but won't make it automatically forwarded, for that change client config in your client machien too
<jvives> h3sp4wn: brb, have to reboot X
<h3sp4wn> jvives: wait one second
<Lars_G> heinkel_111: see the file and it should be evident, you can change it for all hosts or only for the one you're connecting as well
<h3sp4wn> jvives: You may need to remove fglrx from /etc/modules
<Lars_G> h3sp4wn: and rmmod it or reboot
<evert> how can i check or the nvidia driver install went ok ?
<heinkel_111> Lars_G ... thanks!
<h3sp4wn> jvives: and just restarting X won't work because the fglrx kernel module does alot of bad things
<jvives> h3sp4wn: not there
<Lars_G> evert: when you start X does it shows the nvidia logo?
<NDPTAL85> Here's a better pic of my new desk: http://x5.freeshare.us/view/?120fs110546.jpg
<evert> Is there no other way ?
<jvives> h3sp4wn: so, what should I do
<evert> I installed it , but i didn't reboot i just restarted X
<Lars_G> evert: Another way, open your Xorg session, start an xterm/konsole/wathever and run "glxinfo" look for a like with "direct rendering" it should say "yes"
<h3sp4wn> jvives: have you uninstalled the fglrx drivers ?
<evert> Ok , thx lars_G
<evert> my nvidia drivers are ok :)
<Lars_G> evert: restarted X as in "loged off, loged on" or as in "loged off, started x with ctrl-alt-backspace, logged on"???
<h3sp4wn> jvives: and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evert> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Lars_G> good :)
<evert> it says that direct rendering 'yes'
<heinkel_111> WOOOOHAA---this is so cool, no problem with the crashed gfx card on my old comp :P
<evert> :)
<evert> I still have a very little problem :D
<jvives> h3sp4wn: the auto-config give me the 'ati' driver as default... shod I use radean anyway?
<evert> When i boot , the 'kopete' messenger starts with kde ... I wants that amsn starts in place of kopete
<h3sp4wn> jvives: yes
* Lars_G remembers his ati user days with loathing and fear
<r4wberry> are there other-language channels supporting kubuntu users?
<r4wberry> are there other-language channels supporting kubuntu users?
<h3sp4wn> Lars_G: r200 ati's are supported better than any other card
<Lars_G> evert: if kde is autosaving session, just close kopete, open amsn, then close kde and restart it, it might work
<Lars_G> h3sp4wn: It could be, but one of my biggest headaches on Ivy (first laptop) was trying to get decent work from the Mobility 7500
<evert> i just did it with the ctrl alt backspace , i don"'t know he 'saved' my settings then :D
<Lars_G> evert: Nyet, ctrl-alt-backspace is like a "kill -9" it stabs kde on the back and won't let it save sessions
<h3sp4wn> Lars_G: My nvidia is dead at the moment and I am going to get an ati 9250 (no more tainted kernel for me)
<jvives> but lsmod | grep radeon give me nothing...
<evert> i'll log out then :)
<evert> hopefullly he auto saves
<evert> brb
<Lars_G> evert: Now kde is stabbed in the back, and you'll have to nurse it for a while for it to trust you again
<jvives> h3sp4wn: and radeon wasn't listed in the config menu
<evert> lol
<evert> brb
<h3sp4wn> jvives: add 'radeon' to the bottom of /etc/modules
<Lars_G> h3sp4wn: I'm thinking changing to intel chipsets, they've released the 945 open source
<h3sp4wn> Lars_G: I don't like onboard video
<jvives> h3sp4wn: i try to modprobe it and got a error back
<h3sp4wn> jvives: Its because of fglrx
<silverto> I just installed nvidia-xconfig from adept manager, now where do I go to use that program?
<Lars_G> h3sp4wn: I don't like giving money to ati only because nvidia drivers are closed
<h3sp4wn> jvives: Until you do a hard reboot it won't work
<jvives> h3sp4wn: brb then
<evert> hmm there didn't start a messenger program , not kopete , not amsn
<Lars_G> evert: It might be non kde progies are not automatically added to the session, there's a way to edit the session to add programs to run at start but I forgot how. also there are dirs (~/.kde/something..) you can make a link to have it autostart on login as well
<Lars_G> sorry I can't be more specific
<evert> Ok
<evert> i'll search it out
<silverto> In my display system settings> Hardware profile it says my graphics card is nv. Does that mean it has nvidia driver installed?
<evert> I still got another question , since kubuntu is now the only OS i'm having , i need to get it a bit 'nicer'. So is there a guide to get kubuntu a bit nicer ? (with xgl)
<Lars_G> evert: Compiz you mean? in my experience it's not worth the hazzle and loss of speed
<evert> not only compiz ... Also a just getting this install 'nice' ...
<evert> like on lot's of screenshots :D
<dismal_> Can anyone guide me through the install of CDemu/
<jvives> h3sp4wn: I'm back... using radeon as x driver
<h3sp4wn> jvives: glxinfo | grep direct ?
<jvives> h3sp4wn: now, how can I chek the fps? answ: direct rendering: Yes
<jvives> h3sp4wn: WOW glxgears run FAST!!!
<h3sp4wn> jvives: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<jvives> h3sp4wn: actually runs, :D
<h3sp4wn> jvives: Any radeon 9250 or less is much better without fglrx
<jvives> h3sp4wn: any benchmark already installed?
<proog> does anyone know about an apple mighty mouse driver?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: the command above will give you the fps (honestly) don't know about real benchmarks (but the direct rendering yes means it is working)
<jvives> h3sp4wn: ~700 fps
<Pointblank> hey all
<jvives> h3sp4wn: is that enogh?
<h3sp4wn> jvives: Does it look smooth ? The thing is the commercial drivers were written to make glxgears as fast as possible (better than there real performance)
<Pointblank> how do i install flash, ive got firefox and wine install, i was led to belive that i need to install the windows firefox and then flash?
<jvives> h3sp4wn: yeap... smoooooth
<h3sp4wn> jvives: Try a 3d application you want to use and see whether it works well
<proog> no...?
<evert> how can i take a screenshot of my desktop ?
<jvives> h3sp4wn: thx buddy, I've been fighting this shit for days :D
<h3sp4wn> jvives: no probs
<CVirus> evert: ksnapshot
<Pointblank> evert: go to utilities and then take screenshot
<evert> ok , thx , it isn't in the menu but i'll ad it
<dismal_> Can someone explain to me what this means?:
<dismal_> you need the source of your current running kernel.
<dismal_> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include needs to point at it. if you're not
<dismal_> sure if it points to the righ kernel just type: ls -la /lib/modules/`uname
<dismal_> -r`/build if its the correct kernel source all is ok. ;-)
<Pointblank> can anyone tell me how to install flash
<evert> Ksnapshot is installed
<evert> but i can't find it in the kde menu :/
<warpzone> hey, I'm knit-picking here but
<warpzone> some of my applications (azureus, firefox) won't follow the set KDE theme
<warpzone> is there a way to force it?
<Xcalibur> omg, I luv Cross Over Office!!!
<hollywoodstar> Anyone here know howto install kubuntu on a laptop ?
<hollywoodstar> ibm x40 if it helps
<Xcalibur> I am on it?
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> what you need help with?
<hollywoodstar> how to install
<hollywoodstar> network ?
<Xcalibur> wireless card?
<hollywoodstar> yes
<Xcalibur> linksys?
<hollywoodstar> no
<Xcalibur> well, it keeps disabling you wireless connection?
<hollywoodstar> ehm
<Xcalibur> what?
<hollywoodstar> not install network card
<hollywoodstar> install the OS
<hollywoodstar> :D
<hollywoodstar> haha
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> click the install icon on the desktop
<Xcalibur> once
<hollywoodstar> ehm
<hollywoodstar> I have win xp atm
<Xcalibur> ok
<hollywoodstar> I want to have a dualboot with kub
<Xcalibur> ok
<hollywoodstar> but in what way do I install it ?
<Xcalibur> then let me know when you get to the partition section
<Xcalibur> i can show yo
<Xcalibur> you*
<hollywoodstar> but I don't know how to begin an installation
<hollywoodstar> should I do something over the network ?
<Xcalibur> did you click the install icon once?
<Arepie> !bobot++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bobot++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xcalibur> on the desltop
<Xcalibur> 1crossover
<Xcalibur> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xcalibur> did you click it?
<hollywoodstar> click what ?
<Xcalibur> the install icon
<Xcalibur> wait
<Xcalibur> are you booted on the LiveCD?
<hollywoodstar> no
<hollywoodstar> I have no cd drive
<Xcalibur> did you burn it yet?
<Xcalibur> ok
<Xcalibur> well, I'm not sure if there is another way to boot it without a CD drive?
<Xcalibur> how old is the laptop?
<hollywoodstar> a year or 2
<SonicChao> How do I change kubuntu's login window?
<Xcalibur> and it came with no CD reader?
<etam> is it any possibility to run a program, logout, (the program still works), login, bring program to the front in linux console?
<SonicChao> And it's blue background behind that login window?
<Arepie> is there any irc bot which can manage game ?
<etam> pleeease help!
<hollywoodstar> Xcalibur yes it's a tiny one
<silverto> Is there a way to test and see if I can use opengl 3d applications?
<Xcalibur> so, it's a notebook, not a laptop?
<hollywoodstar> notebook laptop ? isn't that the same
<hollywoodstar> anyways
<Xcalibur> notebook=smaller, sometimes with no CD drive
<holycow> has anyone upgraded from ubuntu to kubuntu-desktop or the full blown version?
<holycow> I'm having problems w/ apt-get and dependencies
<hollywoodstar> I had in my mind somewhere that you could install over network somehow
<etam> is it any possibility to run a program, logout, (the program still works), login, bring program to the front in linux console? can screen help me?
<Dannilion> I thought a notebook was white, with a spiral top? Sometimes there are lines on it...
<hollywoodstar> heh
<Dannilion> :P
<Xcalibur> well, I guess it could be possible, but with hard work, DOS commands, and a FTP prg
<hollywoodstar> hm
<Xcalibur> but I'm not sure how I would go about doing that
<hollywoodstar> ok thx anyways
<hollywoodstar> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<hollywoodstar> found that
<Xcalibur> um...you should ask some of the more experienced ppl in this channel, I have only had linux for like, and week 1/2
<Xcalibur> good
<Xcalibur> I g2g
<zorgluuu> my kubuntu install freeze at 'configuring X'. nothing happen. no cd or disk activity. numlock still respond. any suggestion ?
<Pointblank> hey all, how do i add a printer
<Pointblank> am connected to printer through networkj
<draik> Pointblank, Go to your K Menu > System Setting > Printers
<draik> once you install your printer, I can help you setting up the printer for networking
<dismal_> err, what is the command to delete a directory?
<jay_> rm -r
<dismal_> thx
<Pointblank> there is no printer option anywhere in system or settings
<draik> Pointblank, are you using Kubuntu?
<Pointblank> yep
<draik> ok
<draik> go to your K Menu
<Pointblank> yep
<draik> then you have System Settings... it on the list
<draik> above your Run Command
<Pointblank> ah yea
<draik> ok
<draik> go there
<draik> then click on Printers
<Pointblank> i thought you meant under settings or system submenu things
<draik> nope
<Pointblank> yeah im at that now
<draik> sorry if I wasn't clear
<Pointblank> ah i see it now
<Pointblank> add printer
<draik> yup
<root_> ww00t i got my video card installed
<draik> find your manufacturer and then the model
<draik> congrats silverto
<Pointblank> damnit i dont know its network adress
<Pointblank> or port
<draik> Pointblank, install the printer from the local first, then the network
<Pointblank> ah k
<Pointblank> the printer inst joined by local though, do i just fdo that anyway?
<draik> no
<Pointblank> or do i actually plug in my printer to this comp
<draik> did you already install it locally on the other desktop?
<silverto> How do I config Konversation to not log me in as root
<silverto> hah
<Pointblank> yes the other desktop is windows though
<Pointblank> and i have windows ont this comp aswell
<Pointblank> and printer works for both
<draik> silverto, press F2 and then go though the Edit and configure your nicklist
<draik> Pointblank, is the printer on this computer or the other?
<Pointblank> other
<rioux602> hello
<draik> is it already installed with the drivers on the other computer?
<Pointblank> yep
<draik> ok
<draik> then we can continue
<draik> just wanted to make sure we got that out of the way
<silverto> ty
<Pointblank> kk
<draik> now, is the other computer kubuntu or windows?
<Pointblank> windows
<draik> ok
<draik> no kubuntu on it?
<Pointblank> nope
<draik> ok
<Pointblank> its my parents computer, so i will not be allowed to sinatll kubuntu on it
<Pointblank> install*
<draik> no prob
<draik> here we go
<draik> is the other computer on?
<Pointblank> yea
<draik> ok
<draik> get the computer's info... IP address, etc
<draik> your parent's computer
<Pointblank> just IP?
<draik> IP and location
<Nookie^> hi! who is incharge of kubuntu artwork?
<Pointblank> ok, IP of computer or IP of router? or are they the same
<silverto> I don't know who is in charge of kubuntu artwork but its pretty cool
<jvives> h3sp4wn: can help me again? can't start xgl...
<jvives> h3sp4wn: I get a "no screen found" error
<Nookie^> Riddell: who is in charge of kubuntu artwork?
<rioux602> Is there anybody to help me ? I want to configure a network
<h3sp4wn> jvives: I have no idea about xgl (but if you were to run edgy with xorg 7.1 - then you would get aiglx which will allow you to run compiz) or you could use aiglx for xorg 7 (I have no idea of how to do any of these things though)
<jvives> hey everybody... can anyone help me with my "no screen error" while trying to start xgl from kde
<jvives> h3sp4wn: thx anyway!
<fdoving> Nookie^: kenneth wimer.
<zorgluuu> the purple guy :)
<goldenzim> so far as I know.... kde don't work using xgl... I battled with it for a few days - no joy
<zorgluuu> some people run kde on xgl
<nnn0> i've done that under suse
<goldenzim> if anyone knows different... I'd love to hear it
<Pointblank> hmmm
<nnn0> but i soon removed it :)
<zorgluuu> i tried without success tho :)
<Nookie^> fdoving: thanx
<rioux602> someone good to explain me how to have access to my other comp on the network ?
<Pointblank> installing this printer is proving tricky
<goldenzim> what's your network look like?
<Alastor> Bonjour la dedans :)
<rioux602> salut ;)
<draik> sorry, Pointblank, got a call
<Pointblank> no worries
<Alastor> Ham plant, c'est pas le fr ici ^^
<Pointblank> i got further by going through SMB
<draik> gimme a sec... gonna scroll up to see where I left off
<Pointblank> if i go to add printer and go through SMB Shared printer, it picks up my network but doesnt pick up printer
<draik> weird
<draik> ok
<draik> so IP address of computer is not the same as your router
<goldenzim> your printer is shared on your windows box?
<draik> router will end in x.x.x.1
<Pointblank> yea
<Pointblank> i know my router IP
<rioux602> Anybody knows the game "dofus" and how to install it ?
<manu__> bonsoir tout le monde
<goldenzim> in a console type this ... smbclient -L //yourprintserverip
<rioux602> salut
<Alastor> Some can help me to change the kubuntu's bootsplash ?
<goldenzim> does your printer show up?
<Pointblank> sec
<silverto> is there a way to change the kubuntu clock to regular time from millitary time
<Pointblank> printerserver ip is not my router ip, i dont have a printerserver?
<goldenzim> print server = the PC your printer is plugged into
<nnn0> regular time :)
<goldenzim> you have one of those right?
<Pointblank> wait
<Pointblank> it came up with some stuff but i dont see my printer in there
<pierreth> Does any one knows how to activate an application using a script?
<goldenzim> and that PC with the printer is running win right?
<Pointblank> yep
<goldenzim> me thinks your windows share is the problem
<nnn0> Alastor: this is for ubuntu, don't know if kubuntu is different though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dismal_> Pointblank:  I think you can change the way it displays by going into the clock settings and making it hh:mm:ss instead of HH:MM:SS  (I stress I think, because 24 hour time runs shit ;) )
<nnn0> most people use "military time" - am/pm is gay :D
<shadowr3d> Hello everyone
<Pointblank> dismal: wasnt me who asked about time :P
<goldenzim> yeah.... if you don't know if it's morning or evening you have bigger problems :P
<nnn0> exactly :D
<dismal_> Pointblank: my bad - lack of sleep does things to me
<shadowr3d> i know how to change the boot splash
<Pointblank> no worries
<elknof1> hi everybody
<elknof1> hey does anyone can help me turning on the dma of the dvd??
<elknof1> running on dapper
<zorgluuu> out of the blue, you may look at hdparam
<zorgluuu> hdparm i mean
<zorgluuu> google say it is a good idea :)
<Pointblank> il sleep on this printer thing and try again tommorow
<elknof1> haha thanks
<jvives> anyone that can help me with my "no screens found" problem while trying to start xgl
<elknof1> let me take a look
<fdoving> jvives: #ubuntu-xgl can be helpful.
<jvives> fdoving: no one "listening" there
<fdoving> ok, i'm not a xgl-head.
<zorgluuu> kubuntu cd is always live now :) impressive :)
<steveire> Is it possible to create users without passwords?
<steveire> Ie, the user doesn't have to enter a password to log in.
<goldenzim> you mean at the login screen?
<fdoving> steveire: yes, you can specify that in the login manager configuration.
<k_user> hello
<steveire> cool. Is there a way to make all users on the computer appear as a choice in the login screen?
<fdoving> steveire: system settings -> advanced -> login manager
<k_user> i've got a problem
<fdoving> or something like that.
<Xcalibur> did hollywood figure out how to install without the Cd?
<Xcalibur> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<k_user> I installed an new version ov libc6, but it had dependences.. too many. so i gave up, but now the new libc is in "hold" state and i cant simply unninstall it to put the new. I tried apt-get -f install and other thing
<k_user> what do i do?
<fdoving> k_user: you can't uninstall libc6, you must re-install the older version.
<k_user> fdoving: i tryied, but it says that the libc6(new version) is in Hold, then i can't install the old back.
<k_user> its like if its waiting me to provide the dependencies to install the new one
<k_user> but i wanna go back
<angelaki> how i can open a port in linux??
<pierreth> is possible to reduce all the other windows in one command?
<k_user> Correcting dependencies: failure > libc6: depends: tzdata but is not installable
<goldenzim> sudo apt-get remove libc6...
<angel12> hey im having problems with my wireless in dapper
<angel12> i cant get an ip from my router
<goldenzim> what type of wireless you got?
<angel12> atmel
<goldenzim> is that one of those windows wireless cards?
<k_user> E: dependence unmatched try apt-get - f install (or specify a solution)
<angel12> goldenzim, what do you mean?
<goldenzim> I had trouble with my wireless card cos the linux driver was no good... I had to install ndiswrapper to get it to work... like so : ndiswrapper -i /path/to/win.inf file
<utta> angel12: ifconfig shows what
<k_user> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver:: Resolve generate failure. It can be caused by Hold packages
<angel12> everything that it should except an ip. i just found a bug report on my spec. tablet though. so i need to use breezy for wireless to work
<utta> angel12: I mean wlan? eth?
<angel12> eth1
<goldenzim> a good app to help with  wireless though is knetworkmanager
<utta> angel12: iwconfig eth1
<angel12> utta, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/atmel-firmware/+bug/30866, thats the bug report
<angel12> utta, cause everything is set up right, it just hangs at dhcp
<shadowr3d> hello
<shadowr3d> who is in charge of this room?
<utta> angel12: hmm, that is probably the bug then. Did you blacklist the module before installing ndiswrapper?
<angel12> utta, i havent tried ndiswrapper yet, cause i was scared of breaking something. how would i blacklist the module?
<ged> is there a way to rebuild just one kernel module of the running kernel?
<goldenzim> add the wireless module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<utta> angel12: ndiswrapper woeks well. Best is to find one of the howto's to follow
<goldenzim> then try installing the win driver using ndiswrapper
<angel12> goldenzim, alright, thanks
<utta> angel12: /woeks/works/
<silverto> Can someone help me I installed the quake2-data package using adept manager and I can't get it to work?
<goldenzim> you'll prolly need to reboot before anything happens
<mowgli> hi, all! new Linux user here! I've installed Kubuntu desktop on a 386 PC and am trying to share my ADSL connection (eagle usb) with a Win98 laptop with crossed Ethernet cable. The laptop is set as default to connect with WinXp (automatic IP address). I've installed Samba and DHCP server, but DHCP server cannot start on boot (don't know why...). how can I fix this?
<zorgluuu> once i am in the desktop of the livecd, i often got frozen
<zorgluuu> aka the mouse stop to move
* zorgluuu admire people who switch to linux :)
<goldenzim> Linux is da poo!
<angel12> zorgluuu, how much ram do you have?
<zorgluuu> 512mbyte
<zorgluuu> how does this relate to my issue ?
<goldenzim> 512 Megs... in a 386?????
<goldenzim> wrong dude.... my bad  :P
<zorgluuu> :)
<goldenzim> try this zor
<zorgluuu> mine is a laptop p4m
<zorgluuu> and it was running kubuntu yesterday :)
<goldenzim> pop open a console ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldenzim> folow the menu... then restart X
<zorgluuu> ok i tried that before reinstalling :)
<zorgluuu> oki list you all the bugs of the script :)
<zorgluuu> it doesnt support ctrl-c
<ubuntu__> i can't get the screen refresh rate right on the ubuntu live cd
<zorgluuu> (nor esc)
<zorgluuu> there are no way to exit or go back in the options
<zorgluuu> if you dare to close the window, it leave pending lock :)
<angel12> zorgluuu, try using the alternate install cd
<zorgluuu> so i really dont trust such script :)
<zorgluuu> angel12: what is the difference vs the 'main' cd ?
<angel12> zorgluuu, it doesnt use the GUI to install, its like how the install was pre-dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> zorgluuu, you can just run it again after you end it
<goldenzim> I am not a fan of that live cd... I always use the alternate myself. It's faster that way too
<zorgluuu> it is like a text install
<zorgluuu> well why not, anyway the main cd doesnt run on my box
<goldenzim> yes... it's very simpole though... even if it is text based
<zorgluuu> download time :)
<zorgluuu> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/ explains what is the 'alternate cd'
<zorgluuu> you sure i enter in this case ? :)
<goldenzim> nothing to loce bro
<goldenzim> lose... grrr
<zorgluuu> not false :)
<zorgluuu> hmm 1h of download
<zorgluuu> 13min from a local archive :)
<goldenzim> nice speed you got there
<goldenzim> better than mine :(
<zorgluuu> yep, isp are competing against each other in france, so good prize and good perf
<k_user> HELP!
<zorgluuu> mobile phone provide does not compete with each other, so poor perf and poor prize :)
<goldenzim> WHAT?
<mohamed> i need help !!
<goldenzim> speak up then :)
<shadowr3d> no shouting it is rude
<k_user> i did  sudo dpkg --force-depends -r libc6
<goldenzim> and????
<k_user> i cand even do an 'ls'
<goldenzim> it blew up?
<mohamed> i have problems with my sound card  the quality is not like in windose
<k_user> what do i do now????
<zorgluuu> k_user: next time you will know that updating the libc is one of the most dangerous thing :)
<zorgluuu> if you are an expert, you launch a live cd and put it back to the previous state
<zorgluuu> if you are a beginer, you reinstall :)
<Arepie> hello, i just install powertweak, how can i run the program ?
<k_user> isnt there any way to fix it??
<goldenzim> dude.... you just told apt to break itself... best you do a reinstall
<zorgluuu> k_user: first, beginer should not use --force :)
<zorgluuu> and to use --force on libc you need like 10 year of linux install :)
<zorgluuu> in short you did a mistake
<zorgluuu> and now you should reinstall
<zorgluuu> 6min10sec
<k_user> its not helping
<zorgluuu> hehe you wait for us to provide you a simply cut/paste fix, i guess
<goldenzim> back in a mo
<goldenzim> reinstall k man
<zorgluuu> well if i had it, i would give it to you
<zorgluuu> the truth is that a big package guys will spend like 20min to fix your issue in front of your box
<zorgluuu> 4min...
<k_user> i have the .deb here all i need is to install it.
<zorgluuu> hehe ok :)
<zorgluuu> or if you dont want to reinstall now, you could complain about it for a while and then reinstall :)
<zorgluuu> 2min30sec
<Lunar_Raven> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<fdoving> gnite ppl.
<jt__> hello
<jt__> can anyone think why my adept wont let me manage repositories?
<jt__> the menu item is just disabled
<lupine_85> are you running it as root/sudo ?
<jt__> yeah
<jt__> there's no difference is there?
<lupine_85> dunno then. Maybe /etc/apt/sources.list isn't sane
<lupine_85> I was thinking permissions problem, but unlikely if you're root :)
<jt__> mmm
<jt__> sources.list seems to be normal
<jt__> could it be anything to do with setting a root passwd?
<lupine_85> no, wouldn't be that
<jt__> or maybe because im running edgy eft?
<lupine_85> I've got one, and it works here
<lupine_85> erm, yes. probably edgy
<jt__> :(
<lupine_85> try #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> probably they're working on that aspect of the software at the moment and dont' want it breaking anyone's install
<jt__> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> np :)
<zorgluuu> arf i got the explaination of the issue in my kubuntu install, the cd seems corrupted :)
<zorgluuu> '2 checksum failed' :)
<Larynx> ok
<zorgluuu> mouaoua i really bad tonite :)
<zorgluuu> i was afraid my .iso was not the same hash as the theorical ones
<zorgluuu> but i computed sha1 and the theorical are in md5 :)
<Larynx> me need a good musicplayer
<zorgluuu> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<zorgluuu> this is the popular one
<Larynx> i was thinkin like.. xmms
<zorgluuu> so install xmms :)
<divansantana> y not amarok it rocks
<divansantana> isnt there xmms2  out?
<lupine_85> amarok is good, but resource-hungry
<lupine_85> xmms runs on a shoestring
<Larynx> how do i get it?
<divansantana> search im not too sur
<Larynx> how do you do that?
<nnn0> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nnn0> k
<Larynx> o.O
<nagyv> how can I browse the neighbouring machines? I would like to connect to a windows shared drive, but don't know how.
<nnn0> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tj> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorgluuu> on the install cd, what is filesystem.squashfs ?
#kubuntu 2007-08-27
<jason__10> draik you need to download NEOGEO.ROM
<draik> jason__10: Where do I get it?
<sparr> how can i tell kde [not]  to generate thumbnails for images?
<jason__10> romworld.com usually under mame
<draik> romworld.com doesn't seem to have any ROMs
<draik> rom-world.com
<draik> jason__10: Is that the name of the file? NeoGeo.ROM?
<jason__10> i believe so, its like the main rom your other game roms rely on
<jason__10> draik: http://www.rom-world.com/file.php?id=22504
<draik> Right
<draik> I got that
<draik> What do I do with it?
<draik> It's a zip file
<jason__10> put it in a directory erm, I put it in my home directory under a sub dir of ROMS and then in the config of xmame theres some directories you can set...
<sparr> when i installed kde it offered a slow/fast slider that turned a lot of options off an on.  i think one of those options was generating thumbnails in konqueror.  where can i find that option afterwards to toggle?
<jason__10> draik:  infact you can just put it in with your roms and re audit
<Karti> ubuntufan: are you still needing asistance?
<draik> jason__10: http://pastebin.ca/671759
<draik> Where am I to place the ROMs?
<jason__10> i recomend downloading KXmame and just setting the directory to the roms
<draik> I created my own folders
<draik> That worked. Thank you jason__10
<jason__10> draik:  thats no problem
<jason__10> brb
<[ifr0g] > huh, Its quite in here !
<radius> quite quiet?
<radius> ;p
<[ifr0g] > :)
<[ifr0g] > radius, what firewall script do you use ?
<radius> i use a hardware firewall
<radius> i used to use killerwall
<[ifr0g] > Ooo.ok
<radius> i move machines around too much - too much of a hassle to script now
<Bilange> hardware firewall are the best (unless d-link has something to do with it :X)
<[ifr0g] > radius, machines ?
<radius> well i use neither dlink nor linksys - they have a set of issues on their own
<radius> machines/pc's/servers ?
<Bilange> seems ive been lucky with linksys, but unlucky with d-link
<[ifr0g] > ah ok
<[ifr0g] > I use my whole pc a one big router :D
* [ifr0g]  wishes he has a dedicated server.
<Bilange> [ifr0g] : actually ive had a good experience with shorewall if you're looking for a software solution. mind you, its very script and config files-oriented, so theres no gui officially, but that may worth trying
<[ifr0g] > Thanks Bilange, I dont really want to dirty my hands in some configuration file. I amlooking for something simple. Is it ? something with a gui !
<Bilange> that was what i was talking about: getting your hands dirty :(
<[ifr0g] > Something that will warn with on incomming connections, something thatwill learn according to initial rules..
<fernando_> hola
<[ifr0g] > hola ! :)
<miles> hello all
<miles> i have a political question regarding linux
<miles> its a fact that Linus is not fond of the Gnome project
<miles> likewise, I read recently that he uses Fedora on his home machine
<miles> so whats up with that?!
<hydrogen> ...
<miles> thats like saying i hate xbox, but im gonna play halo
<hydrogen> I'm fairly sure there is at least one off topic channel where that question is better suited
<miles> man, but i come here cause i respect you guys
<hydrogen> and its off topic
<miles> ...
* miles cries
<miles> ooooooo, i get it, fedora is the community version of red hat, and a fedora is a hat
<miles> brilliant!
<fignew> lol miles
<eli> could anybody tell me how can I make a partition bootable using parted?
<vbatts> i would use cfdisk
<fignew> 2nd
<eli> vbatts: I am on a macbook and it tells me that he doesnt know about gpt
<frax> is there any special settings that u have to do in order to read DVD? when I browse them there are only alot of questionmarks instead of filenames.. any idea? thanks
<angelix> holy cow
<frax> #india ?
<Jucato> !in
<[ifr0g] > Holy Moooo :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm...
<[ifr0g] > !india
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about india - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> How Now Brown Cow , What's noo with yoo ? :)
* BluesKaj can't take the suspense :)
<Jucato> [ifr0g] : try #ubuntu-in
<angelix> so...
<BluesKaj> he 's not in india..ISP is verizon
<[ifr0g] > Wow, ubuntu for indias :D
<[ifr0g] > thanks..
<Jucato> bah sorry wrong person :/
<Jucato> it was frax... :(
* Jucato goes drink more coffee
* BluesKaj waits for a question 
<[ifr0g] > BluesKaj, Why did the Penguin cross the Road ?
<rekorder> hello
<rekorder> anyone in here
<Jucato> BluesKaj: there goes your question(s) ^^^
<[ifr0g] > rekorder, Yes, 321 in the room ..
<[ifr0g] > now 320 :)
<angelix> i have a question...
<[ifr0g] > :)
<angelix> i ran the tool, whatever it;\'s called, to update Kubuntu to feisty fawn. it seems like it worked, except that at the very end, before it restarted, the client failed to allocate memory, and crashed...
<angelix> so now i don't know if i'm running feisty fawn or not...
<BioVorE> lsb_release -cs
<angelix> mmk
<angelix> so how likely is it, that the installation completed and i'm not going to have any problems?
<[ifr0g] > angelix, df -h | grep /$         ..?
<angelix> should i... know what that means? it looks like disk or file sizes to me
<[ifr0g] > paste that line here.
<Jucato> df -h <--- free disk space, human readable format
<hydrogen> angelix: i'd boot and see wheter it works or not
<hydrogen> :)
<angelix> / /dev/sda1             146G  4.2G  134G   4% /
<angelix> don't know how to escape /
<angelix> oh
<angelix> i rebooted
<angelix> it works.. i think
<hydrogen> then you are fine
<[ifr0g] > huh, Go ahead upgrade again..
<[ifr0g] > and paste bin the errors
<angelix> i can try?
<hydrogen> it sounds like its fine
<angelix> should i update by commandline?
<angelix> i wqs just trying to update packages, and it popped up a dialog box asking if i wanted to go to ff
<n30> i have a question ...i just tried installing opera, but its not found in add/remove programs ...what's up with that?
<hydrogen> I installed the deb from opera's site
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<n30> hydrogen, i also tried installing superkaramba ...same thing, not in the list.
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato double chekcs
<Jucato> er... checks*
<[ifr0g] > n30,  Have you edited your source.list file lately ?
<Jucato> n30: you're right. it isn't there. which is weird, but not surprising...
<Jucato> n30: try using Adept Manager instead of Add/Remove (if you can survive the interface)
<n30> where's adept manager?
<n30> nm
<hydrogen> system
<n30> nvm
<n30> found it :)
<n30> checking now
<Jucato> but opera really isn't there
<hydrogen> I find adept_manager much easier to use
<Jucato> + it's more "complete"
<Jucato> I find it very annoying that add/remove doesn't show the same number of choices
<hydrogen> yea
<Jucato> I mean packages
<n30> Jucato, as do i.
<n30> if it doesn't show as many packages it should be removed :)
* n30 just started using this a few weeks ago ....my main linux box is gentoo
<n30> brb, going to reboot.
<angelix> once you enable universe...
<VSpike> I like aptitude myself
<n30> angelix, ?
<angelix> lol, nothing
<Jucato> on Feisty, universe and multiverse are enabled by default already
<angelix> kudos
<n30> o
<Jucato> angelix: you try it. search for Superkarmaba or for gcc in Add/Remove
<n30> yeah, i'm already using feisty.
<n30> superkaramba isn't there though =/
<Jucato> hm?
<hydrogen> i see superkaramba in adept_manager
<angelix> i don't even know what that is! but i'll try...
<hydrogen> not in add/remove
<n30> adept_manager failed to run. wtg ?
<angelix> what is it and where do i look for it?
<Jucato> angelix: gcc is the GNU Compiler Collection, the C/C++/etc compilers
<doug__> hey i'm trying to install the 2.6.22.9 kernel, what repositories do i need in apt-get?  because it said it was a broken package.
<Jucato> angelix: bah nvm heheh :)
<angelix> mhmm
<angelix> well, i guess i chould have known that
<Jucato> angelix: I was just trying to demonstrate how add/remove doesn't show all packages available
<n30> haha. adept_manager will not launch ....hmmm
<n30> brb, going to reboot (unless someone else has an idea)
<angelix> anyways, i can't, cause i'm trying to dl beryl right now. i realize this is probably asking for trouble. anyone have any luck using beryl with kubuntu, or is it ubuntu only?
<Jucato> er. n30 don't reboot yet..
<n30> nvm
<n30> needed to run it from xterm
<n30> sudo adept_manager
<Jucato> kdesu!!!!
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<angelix> this is gonna break my computer, i know it...
<doug__> hey i'm trying to install the 2.6.22.9 kernel, what repositories do i need in apt-get?  because it said it was a broken package.
<Jucato> angelix: not really
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: !!!
<nosrednaekim> welcome back!
<Jucato> hehe thanks nosrednaekim :)
<Jucato> doug__: is that on gutsy?
<angelix> some introduction to beryl i read explained that it was unstable and difficult to use
<angelix> but i like eyecandy!
<doug__> jucato: yeah i used the gutsy repo
<Jucato> draik!!!!
<draik> Jucato!!!!
<Jucato> doug__: you mean you mixed feisty and gutsy repos?!?!
<draik> uh-oh
<doug__> jucato: i added it in my aptsources list
<Jucato> doug__: if you are using pure gusty (dang typos), try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> doug__: ouch! not good...
<doug__> jucato: I'm on feisty fawn
<Jucato> not good at all... :/
<doug__> angelix: have you tried envy to install ati or nvidia drivers?
<Jucato> grrr! dang mosquitos!
<doug__> jucato: why is it not good? lol
<nosrednaekim> Jucato:  doug__: I've read some tutorials on that.If you do it correctly, it should work.
<n30> brb
<angelix> ooh.. envy?
<Arwen> ick, envy
<Arwen> more automated failure
<Jucato> well, basically you are mixing 2 very different versions, which could produce dependency/stability problems
<doug__> Arwen: i used it and it works fine
<Arwen> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<angelix> no, it looked on the guide page like the basic driver would handle it
<Jucato> angelix: what video card?
<angelix> hold on...
<doug__> nosrednaekim: do you have a link to the tutorial?
<Jucato> I mean, what video card do you have?
<angelix> Kinfocenter claims radeon 9200 SE
<nosrednaekim> doug__: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fhowto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html&ei=4BjSRqr9JoTeetDJ3akJ&usg=AFQjCNH9jsc6NkGDNzK4vdNfi5qvV27UdA&sig2=jB5cFUQ7ZRpHXHjw99FgCg
<angelix> this is a computer i have for messing around with
<nosrednaekim> whoops.. in't meant o paste the google redirect
<angelix> my main computer runs w2k
<angelix> i have no idea what the hardware on this comp is like
<hydrogen> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> :/
<Jucato> hahah
* hydrogen points out that url is down
<bauer> howto install development tools , gcc etc. ?
<jason__10> !factoids
<databuddy> Fact:  The number of triplets born in the US in 1994 (4,594) was more than triple the number born in 1971 (1,034), an increase attributed to older age of the mothers and the use of fertility-enhancing drugs and techniques.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<doug__> nosrednaekim: it's ok.  i tried that command and it said it couldn't find the package linux-headers-2.6.22-9
<Jucato> bauer: basic compiler and stuff, install "build-essential"
<nosrednaekim> bauer: "apt-get install build-essential"
<Jucato> hmph!
<bauer> Thx
<draik> jason__10: Do you knwo if there is a way to download repos all at once?
<hydrogen> !xeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xeffects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: you were faster.... I was better :)
<draik> jason__10: I mean in a way that I don't have to go ROM by ROM
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you were more specific, presuming he preferred to use apt-get, and not aptitude or synaptic or adept. hehehe
<jason__10> hmm draik only if you download a massive torrent?
<draik> ok
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: and you... umm.... win.
<Jucato> I always do! hahahha
<angelix> how do i restart X?
<jason__10> maybe you should try dosbox-pykde from kde-apps.org
<draik> angelix: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Jucato> angelix: safe way: logout, then from the login menu choose Restart X Server or press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<angelix> will that even make it work? how do i make beryl run? i can see all the options but nothing does anything
<Jucato> unsafe way, what draik said eheheh :P
<jason__10> draik:  do you like old dos games?
<Jucato> well not really "unsafe"...
<draik> Jucato: Are we judging, now? Tsk tsk...
<flaccid0s> heya Jucy
<draik> jason__10: I was reading my Linux Journal and came across using xmame-x and wahcade
<jason__10> draik: dosbox-pykde has a database of dos games like the database in kxmame but i believe you can download the game from the application just by choosing download, and it has scrrenshots
<Jucato> draik: heheh pardon me. just got up less than an hour ago :)O
<Jucato> yo flaccid0s!!!
<flaccid> aint seen you here for a while...
<Jucato> yep :)
<doug__> nosrenaekim: any ideas?
<angelix> well
<flaccid> its amazing it survived without you :)
<doug__> nosrednaekim: sorry
<flaccid> wb flaccid_ heh
<Jucato> hahhaa
<nosrednaekim> doug__: bout what?
<flaccid> you can kill me but i keep coming back
<Jucato> I knew the channel would be in good hands one way or another. :)
<doug__> nosrednaekim: any ideas? i meant to type your name but i mispelled so it didn't highlight for you lol
<flaccid> yeah its been alright... alot of idling ~300 users
<Jucato> nothing has changed :P
<Jucato> !tab | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nosrednaekim> doug__: any ideas about how to get e 2.6.22 kernel? follow that tutorial...
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: I think he's saying that linux-headears-2.6.22-9 isn't there
<flaccid> except that gutsy is like some ugly blue thang
<doug__> nosrednaekim:  I did what jucato said lol
<Jucato> I hope that the next release would have a name that's less prone to being misspelled...
<Jucato> fiesty/feisty, gusty/gutsy...
<nosrednaekim> doug__: re-add that repository and get the headers..
<flaccid> i've added a winpopup account in kopete. how do i see the list of windows machines and send a message to one?
<doug__> jucato: yeah
<Jucato> doug__: there's no 2.6.22-9 because the latest is 2.6.22-10
<jason__10> flaccid i think you just add the ip as a contact
<flaccid> jason__10: ok i'll try thanks
<flaccid> ah i see
<doug__> jucato: I thought it was 2.6.22.5
<doug__> according to kernel.org
<Jucato> on Gutsy I mean
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-headers&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<flaccid> i just sent one to my boss, lets see if he freaks out
<nosrednaekim> doug__: the . is different from the -. Dash means "ubuntu bug-fix version" basically
<Jucato> that too :)
* Jucato headdesks again
<doug__> jucato: is it bad to get a new kernel from gutsy repos?  you sounded a little iffy on it
<flaccid> its good if you are on gutsy
<Jucato> which he isn't :)
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> lol then not good
<Jucato> but if there's a proven/well-known guide to getting the kernel from gutsy on to feisty... let me not hinder you :)
<nosrednaekim> doug__: don't think it can really harma anything as long as you keep your old kernels around
<doug__> nosrednaekim: yeah i know . is different from -. but why would a newer kernel be incompatible with fawn yet compatible with gutsy?
<Jucato> it's not just the kernel I'm concerned about nosrednaekim...
<Jucato> doug__: as long as you disable the gutsy repo after you got the kernel, I think it would be ok
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah, thats why you remove the sources line after installing and locking the kernel.
<flaccid> the kernel wouldn't really be a problem, the possible bugs in the kernel might be
<nosrednaekim> I think the tutorial says to do that
<angelix> ok, this might sound like a stupid question, but when i installed beryl, was it supposed to start automatically? if not, what windows manager do i need to disable to run it correctly?
<Jucato> I didn't read the tutorial :)
<flaccid> !beryl > angelix
<angelix> ty
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jucato is still confused as to the state of compiz, beryl, and compiz-fusion...
<doug__> jucato:  yeah.  I'll do that.  i think i understand why you're concerned because it's telling me i have like hundreds of updates, but it's all from the gutsy version
<Jucato> heh where's genii when you need him :)
<Jucato> doug__: yep. :)
<flaccid> Jucato: the state is that its good, but unstable and kubuntu has more issues than ubuntu
<flaccid> well kde than gnome
<Jucato> I mean, the relationship of the 3 projects..
<flaccid> i had beryl going perfect, but have a bug which doesn't seem to fixed yet so it can't even run
<doug__> nosrednaekim: is there a way to get 2.6.22.5 from a different repo?
<flaccid> Jucato: just forks. compiz-fusion is bery and compiz making love again
<Jucato> beryl is supposed to be "merged" into compiz again right? resulting in compiz-fusion? why are people still saying beryl?
<nosrednaekim> doug__: I think the gutsy way is the easiest. although you might look intop a debian kernel repo
<flaccid> you can use any of em..
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: because fiesty still only has beryl
<doug__> nosrednaekim: thanks
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
<U238Willy> so.. recent a bunch of KDE packages upgraded.. and after a reboot.. my video went from 1024x768 to 640x480.. any tries to change the video card or monitor in system settings to what i have (nvidia geforce2 / dell monitor E173FPb) and i get a grey hatch like screen.. with no chances to revert.. and I have to power down.. you guys have been great in the past at resolving issues.. any ideas?
<Jucato> never really got into them... but tested beryl before, and was fun. but still waiting for KDE 4 for something more stable :P
<nosrednaekim> U238Willy: did you manually install any nvidia drivers before?
<nosrednaekim> U238!!!! yeah!
<U238Willy> i have not.. i installed kubuntu straight from .iso/distro
<U238Willy> and just installed packages through adept
<flaccid> need to wait for beryl or compiz-fusion to be stable, not kde :)
<flaccid> brb, getting milk
<nosrednaekim> U238Willy: run from the command line "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the vesa driver.
<Jucato> moo :)
<U238Willy> i'm surprised though.. when i choose the right card or monitor.. i get a grey hatch (checkered... like hounds-tooth) screen
<U238Willy> ok..
<Jucato> flaccid: I was actually referring to KDE 4's own compositing :P
<miles> ls
* U238Willy walks over to linux machine and tries.
* miles flexes
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: have you tried out KDE4 yet?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: during alpha stages. but I'm holding off for now. want to be pleasantly surprised when the time comes
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: you certainly won't be if you tried now. although the apps themselves look great.
<Jucato> actually... I've just been to lazy to setup my kde 4 development setup (redundant?)
<Jucato> that and I tried to get away as much from Kubuntu/KDE for the past 2 months if you haven't noticed :P
<nosrednaekim> yeah I actually did.
<doug__> nosrednaekim: where would i go to ask for debian kernel repo?
<nosrednaekim> #debian
<doug__> nosrednaekim: thanks
<Materials> hi, could someone tell me how to find the uncompressed size of a tar.bz2 file?
<jason__10> properties?
<rekorder> can any one help me install drivers for a wireless network card
<Materials> with command line I mean
<rekorder> these instructions are confusing as hell
<jason__10> rekorder:  I might be able to do so !
<jason__10> rekorder: what card do you have?
<rekorder> linksys wpc3000n
<jason__10> rekorder:  and you have the driver downloaded?
<rekorder> i've downloaded ndiswrapper
<U238Willy> ok.. i just went through a litany of questions.. answered to the best of my ability.. and then.. it exited.. so i 'exit'ed the konsole.. and I'm rebooting.
<rekorder> and i have the cd that came with the card
<rekorder> i guess there might be an easier way to do it though
<jason__10> hmm rekorder do you have yahoo or aim?
<rekorder> nope
<flaccid> Jucato: what does it use for compositing?
<jason__10> rekorder:  msn account?
<Jucato> flaccid: kwin_composite. it's own compositing built on top of a working/stable kwin :)
<rekorder> i don't have any chat clients
<U238Willy> well.. my login screen looks correct
<flaccid> ah yep reading on that now
<U238Willy> or at the correct resolution
<jason__10> ok
<luke73> hello?
<rekorder> can't we just do it thru a chat room?
<Jucato> um... hi?
<flaccid> Jucato: looks like there is a video on youtube
<jason__10> rekorder: could do im just looking
<rekorder> awesome
<jason__10> rekorder:  while im looking check out my site http://stimulus.newsit.es
<rekorder> actually i gues it looks like the ndiswrapper has some drivers in it
<rekorder> not sure if there the ones i need though
<Jucato> flaccid: yep. there are even screencasts from the kde developers' blogs. just forgot the links
<luke73> newbie alert! is the the chat room for Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> U238Willy: look good?
<nosrednaekim> luke73: yep!
<luke73> cool..
<nosrednaekim> luke73: or at least the support chat room
<jason__10> whats the card called agian?
<flaccid> Jucato: cool. so im assuming that when it goes in prod it will be stable as
<rekorder> linksys wpc3000n
<luke73> does anybody know if kubuntu 7.04 comes with firefox installed?
<rekorder> i think that it does luke
<nosrednaekim> luke73: no, it does not.
<U236Willy> ok
<rekorder> but i don' t think very well
<nosrednaekim> luke73: but its simple to get
<U236Willy> <-- on the linux machine..
<U236Willy> looks great
<nosrednaekim> U236Willy: looking good?
<flaccid> http://dot.kde.org/1180541665/
<nosrednaekim> great
<U236Willy> i'm back at 1024x768
<luke73> can I just use the adept manager?
<U236Willy> nosrednaekim, thanks so much!
<flaccid> sure can luke73
<U236Willy> yay
<Jucato> flaccid: and you won't have to have the effects turned on if you don't want to. it sort of auto detects and degrades gracefully if you don't have the hardware
<nosrednaekim> luke73: yeah
<nosrednaekim> U236Willy: NP... you don't have any 3d acceleration though if that matters
<jason__10> rekorder:  to be honest I would try downloading a linksys driver and trying that before using Ndiswrapper, usually with windows driver cd;s you actually have to install them to get access to the driver
<rekorder> well i did download a driver off of the linksys site
<rekorder> but it's an exe and i don't know what to do with it
<miles> /exit
<jason__10> exactly
<flaccid> Jucato: im scared on the stability
<flaccid> we see how it goes
<luke73> ok thanks.. I guess once I've downloaded some of the packages for firefox I just have to restart and then I'll see them?
<U236Willy> well.. i told wrote in  the monitor type (Dell E173FPb) and the video card (which I got from KInfoSys) as (NVIDIA Geforce2) and then just answered the rest of the questions as best as I could.. and.. now.. it seems like the video is set properly..
<nosrednaekim> luke73: no need for a restart
<Jucato> flaccid: you shouldn't be. if you turned off the effects, it would be the same as plain old kwin
<miles> exit
<miles> /leave
<miles> wtf
<Jucato> flaccid: that's the advantage of building the effects on top of already stable and proven code
<flaccid> that would defeat the purpose of making them in the first place. its like here is a car that doesnt' work...
<flaccid> Jucato: yes but abstraction is expected!
<flaccid> thats just professional programming principles
<U236Willy> or.. atleast it's back to using 1024x768.. without any anomalies noted.. as of yet.
<Jucato> flaccid: defeat the purpose of making what in the first place?
<flaccid> the desktop effects/compositing
<jason__10> rekorder:  I could probably do it for you but unfortunately it would take a long time of trial an error and it would cost :P so its best just hackin at it bit by bit.
<U236Willy> so.. thank again!
<searayman> can somone help me install a patch to kopete?
<U236Willy> *thanks
<luke73> thanks a lot.. I'll give it a try...
<jason__10> searayman:  what patch?
<nosrednaekim> luke73: do you have kubuntu installed?
<searayman> jason__10, somehting called a kopete reloding kit? changes liek the look of the buddy list
<searayman> jason__10, i can point u to a link of the fiel i got
<Jucato> flaccid: well, kwin's main purpose is not just fancy effects. unlike compiz or beryl, it's a window manager first, before a compositing window manager. the compositing stuff is just added on top. not the other way around
<luke73> nosrednaekim: yes.. just finished installing it
<Jucato> anyway.. sorry getting OT
<jason__10> ok searayman
<nosrednaekim> luke73: ah ok. how does it look?
<jason__10> rekorder:  heres a site might come in handy ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/
<searayman> jason__10, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49765
<U238Willy> welp.. winblows machine isn't needed.. so i guess this nick will quit..
<rekorder> i'll check it out
<Q-collective> hello all, could anyone point me to a nice sound howto?
<luke73> nosrednaekim: looks fine to me. but this is my first install of linux. I thought I'd choose one that said it looked nice..
<searayman> jason__10, i downloaded and extracted it, and to patch i need to compile from source right? so shoudl i first uninstall the kopete i already have?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<jason__10> searayman:  you have to download kopete source code and re complile it with this patch in it, Im not great at recompiling things
<jason__10> searayman:  that would be a good idea
<searayman> jason__10, how shoudl i uninstall it to remove all of it?
<jason__10> searayman:  I think purge is the option
<searayman> jason__10, sudo apt-get purge remove?
<jason__10> but dont trust me, recompiling and completely removing is not my best area :)
<poroto82> hi, does anyone know how to upgrade from dapper to edgy?pls(kubuntu)
<searayman> jason__10, i am not familier with the commadn
<rekorder> what am i supposed to do with all those files?
<jason__10> you can use Adept
<searayman> jason__10, adept kopete?
<jason__10> rekorder:  there may be a zip compatible with your hardware with the driver file install
<poroto82> changing dapper for edgy?
<jason__10> searayman:  adept is a gui for apt
<searayman> oo
<jason__10> you will find kopete inside and you can choose remove or purge
<flaccid> Jucato: yes i know all that...... that doesn't say anything for its stability. thats only something that we can test when its released.
<jason__10> but to be honest im not sure if purge means complete remove
<jason__10> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<searayman> can somone help me compile kopete with a patch?
<Jucato> flaccid: it's already available in KDE 4 beta releases and earlier. you can start testing. didn't crash on me even in alpha
<rekorder> my model isn't specifically listed, how can i tell if it's the correct one?
<jason__10> well i would maybe try wpc54
<jason__10> its probably common
<jason__10> searayman:  you need to try and compile it yourself and then see what problems come up, no one can do it for you ;)
<Q-collective> anyone?
<flaccid> Jucato: need to wait for the final release then see what a variety of people say. then you can gauge if there are problems are much they impact
<Jucato> flaccid: but what I meant regarding stability is that kwin alone, in the first place, already works and is stable. now it has compositing effects. But if suddenly the hardware could not support it, kwin automatically switches to non-composited mode (even if you enabled composite effects). anyway... I'm not really the expert on these technical stuff
<luke73> adept just crashed .. and now it won't load... says another copy is running?
<searayman> jason__10, well i am confused at one of the steps of compiling tghat i am reading in the readme
<[pyro] > luke73: ps aux | grep adept then kill the pid
<jason__10> uh hu
<Jucato> !sound | Q-collective
<ubotu> Q-collective: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jucato> !adeptfix | luke73
<ubotu> luke73: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<joseph1110216> does anyone here know of any good packet sniffers for wireless for windows that doesnt require a freaking usb adapter?
<flaccid> Jucato: yep and hopefully you don't loose functionality when that occurs, and hopefully it doesn't occur at all. i'll wait for prod release
<[pyro] > luke73: or what Jucato said ;)
<Q-collective> Jucato: thx
<Q-collective> :)
<joseph1110216> anyone know  of  any good packet sniffers for windows?
<luke73> i do that from a consol?
<jason__10> searayman:  sorry mate im no good for ya
<Q-collective> oh god, arts... >_>
<[pyro] > joseph1110216: wireshark
<flaccid> joseph1110216: ethereal
<jason__10> joseph1110216:  i think you can get ethereal
<nosrednaekim> luke73: yeah
<drif> joseph1110216: you could try also smartsniff - it's basic but easy to use
<[pyro] > joseph1110216: wireshark / ethereal are the same
<joseph1110216> ok wireshark and ethereal dont need usb adapters do they?
<Jucato> flaccid: of course it won't lose functionality. you do lose the shadows, translucency, etc. but the basic stuff will still be there. think of it like using kwin and then using beryl+aquamarine then turning beryl off...
<searayman> jason__10, this is wher ei am confused
<searayman> jason__10, 3/ In a console, type :
<searayman> 	patch -p1 -d KOPETE_DIRECTORY < kopete.diff
<searayman> Where KOPETE_DIRECTORY is to be replaced by your kopete directory, in my case './kopete-12.2'
* Jucato also points to #kopete for more possible help
<jason__10> hmmm
<ahvargas> hi is it posible to start 2 desktop enviroments with xinerama?
<luke73> ok cool
<luke73> Setting up java-common (0.25ubuntu2) ...
<luke73> Setting up libnspr4 (1.firefox2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1) ...
<luke73> Setting up libnss3 (1.firefox2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1) ...
<luke73> ops..
<jason__10> searayman:  good idea, try the kopete room
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin| luke73
<ubotu> luke73: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> Jucato: yes i know the concept. you are assuming already thats its totally graceful. theory is different to practice.
<jason__10> luke73:  Do not install JAVA On this IRC what have I told you!
<joseph1110216> does smartsniff or ethereal save packets in a .cap format?
<searayman> jason__10, no on eis respondign or talkign in there?
<Jucato> flaccid: from what I experienced on alpha, it was quite graceful enough :)
<luke73> install java?
<Jucato> jason__10: hm? O.o
<jason__10> i thought you were talking german for a minute searayman, lol only kiddin
<flaccid> Jucato: yes and my point is that you don't judge stability on one users exprerience of the beta version..
<jason__10> luke73:  Sorry i was just jokin at the apt pastes
<drif> jason__10: I found it amusing remark ;)
<jason__10> drif:  got my drift
<Jucato> well, based on some comments from previous blog posts or dot kde articles, so far so good. but yeah, don't take my word for it. I'm not that reliable, being away for months
<[pyro] > bbs
<luke73> heh heh
<luke73> ok
<jason__10> thanks, i try :-[
<jason__10> plus I had a couple of drinks
<nosrednaekim> luke73: so firefox works now?
<jason__10> geeks and drink eh
<luke73> I'm a windows guy giving up windows.. it's kinda like withdrawl symptoms.. haha
<flaccid> Jucato: looks very promising then
<jason__10> luke73:  we all go through it mate
<jason__10> i only use windows to help people fix windows
<Jucato> flaccid: don't worry. I'll be one of the first to be disappointed if this doesn't work out. I've been excited about this for almost a year now :)
<Jucato> imagine: the coolness of compiz/beryl with the stability and functionality and KDE-ness of kwin!
<jason__10> i just came up with a little slogan... "If only Linux run the world...."
<Jucato> (plus Plasma)
<jason__10> debug "if only linux RAN the world"
<luke73> jason_10: how do I remember all those commands? I guess it's like learning a new language..
<Jucato> not that far from reality, considering the web mostly runs on *nix (I think)
<Jucato> luke73: constant usage, effort to memorize/remember, etc. :)
<flaccid> Jucato: agreed. vista got in early however...
<jason__10> luke73:  well to be honest once youve settled into linux theres only a few commands you actually Need to use
<Jucato> early? O.o
<jason__10> and in the terminal you can press UP to goto last commands
<flaccid> bill runs the world lol
<Jucato> that's a surprise hehehe
<jason__10> flaccid: lol, i sort of was talking about the open source community, the spirit
<Jucato> anyway, need to work. afk :P
<jason__10> !afk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> jason__10: in that case, bsd owns....
<jason__10> yeah?
<flaccid> of course
<jason__10> dont tell me that, ive just got my kubuntu as good as i need it
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> im talking server...
<jason__10> uh huh
<flaccid> freebsd/kde is faster than kubuntu, but lacks support because bsd has less support by vendors than linux
<flaccid> ubuntu is not a server OS
<searayman> jason__10, ok so i started to try myself, and think i am missing some dependancies coudl u give it a look and tell me what i need to install i am not familier with kde packages?
<searayman> jason__10, http://pastebin.ca/671863
<Jucato> ubuntu server is a server os right?hehehe
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> lol
<flaccid> Jucato: thats what they *call* it
<Jucato> bah!! need to get to work!!! :/
<jason__10> ok searayman
<flaccid> the fact that ubuntu's servers got hacked...
<Arwen> Server's pretty nice if you want a lightweight desktop too :-)
<Arwen> flaccid, an old badly administrated one did
<flaccid> either way, it doesn't demonstrate security
<Arwen> and it wasn't Ubuntu's per-say
<albertmk> aMSN is not good, right?
<Jucato> hm... those are 1) not official canonical servers; 2) running older versions of Ubuntu
<flaccid> ubuntu or ubuntu staff, doesn't really matter. the staff are behind ubuntu  :)
<Arwen> flaccid, if obsolete and unpatched software gets r00t3d, that's not the fault of the developers
<flaccid> yes but ubuntu using old OS on their servers. that doesn't look good
<Arwen> nobody would be surprised if Windows 95 got pwn3d either.
<albertmk> Question: aMSN doesnt work , right?
<Jucato> er.. no.. not really. we're talking about servers that are owned and run by Canonical which are *the* Ubuntu servers.
<Arwen> flaccid, Ubuntu wasn't running those servers
<Arwen> they were community operated
* Jucato sighs...
<flaccid> Arwen: it doesn't matter who. doesn't really show that the community is a secure workhorse...
<Arwen> so what it really shows is... the Ubuntu community can't run squat!
* Arwen ducks
<Jucato> it does matter who!
<flaccid> its like a robber breaking in and then saying, we don't own the house we are just leasing it
<flaccid> yes it doesn't demonstrate security
<Arwen> flaccid, well, no ****. The community can't do anything.
<nosrednaekim> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* Jucato sighs again... analogies
<flaccid> well this relates to kubuntu and its support very much so...
<Arwen> flaccid, no, it's like a robber breaking into an unlocked house with a broken door and then blaming the guys next door for not doing anything.
<Arwen> anyway, we're really off topic now
<jason__10> searayman:  im not sure
<flaccid> its quite on topic
<flaccid> either way, nobody can say that it makes ubuntu look secure..
<searayman> jason__10, its ok drif i think is helping me
<Arwen> flaccid, nobody did.
<flaccid> implications did
<flaccid> but hey who cares
<halakar> How to uninstal a package via command line interface?
<halakar> My friend boned up his Kubuntu by installing a nvidia-glx driver with apt-get
<flaccid> anyone that claims ubuntu is a decent server OS is in fairyland...
<Arwen> halakar, apt-get remove package, aptitude remove package, or dpkg -r package.
<flaccid> halakar: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<nosrednaekim> halakar: to reconfigure the x server from the command line, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the vesa driver
<flaccid> if you upgrade kernel, you need to reinstall the nvidia driver as its kernel based
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: xorg.conf could be fine..
<albertmk> I need to install my ndivia
<albertmk> just need to apt-get install .... ?
<flaccid> !nvidia > albertmk
<halakar> Alright
<jason__10> !dont time out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dont time out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Q-collective> hmm, I've followed the pages as suggested by !sound, but it didn't help me anything... any other suggestions?
<Jucato> what seems to be the problem?
* Jucato takes a very short break from work..l.
<Jucato> er.. where did that | come from?? O.o
<flaccid> try the debian sound wiki, Q-collective
<Q-collective> from your subconciousness? ;)
<Q-collective> flaccid: good idea
<Jucato> if it's an arts problem, easy to replace it with something like sox...
<Q-collective> arts is running
<Q-collective> modules are up
<Q-collective> mixer volumes are up
<Jucato> no sound at all?
* Ralesk loses hair about AAAA lookups D:
<Q-collective> none
<flaccid> linux sound scares me
<Jucato> hm... well not everything in KDE uses arts anyway. only for system notifications...
<Q-collective> flaccid: well, onboard sound and linux are like water and fire
<Jucato> so it might be a deeper (eeek!) sound problem... :(
<Q-collective> Jucato: indeed, my testing applet in this is a browser opened on youtube
<Q-collective> ;)
<halakar> guys, how about the search command for packages using apt-get ?
<flaccid> i'd try debian wiki sound and get it to go with aplay first
<Jucato> halakar: apt-cache search
<halakar> even one that is not currently installed?
<Jucato> yes
<albertmk> !gadgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gadgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albertmk> Gadget for Kubuntu?
<albertmk> !gadget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gadget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosredna_ekim> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<albertmk> thanks a lot
<albertmk> superkaramba, this name sounds funny
<jason__10> i tried karamba once but i think i was using gnome and it was buggy obviously its for kde tho
<Jucato> it was originally "karamba". but the later upgraded version became super
<Jucato> no. karamba is for kde
<Jucato> karamba -- evolution --> superkaramba
<Jucato> GNOME has gDesklets
<jason__10> Jucato:  true, but that was also buggy for me
<Jucato> :)
<hitmanWilly> never really liked karamba myself
<Jucato> superkaramba is, in a way, really buggy. because it's really a hack on KDE, when the devs didn't provide the infrastructure necessary for creating desktop applets
<Jucato> that's why Plasma was born
<jason__10> im starting to apreciate a minimal desktop
<jason__10> also im starting to think pressing TAB will complete any words in a normal sentance....
<hitmanWilly> jason__10, heh, do that all the time myself, too
<jason__10> lol
<hitmanWilly> habit, i guess
<hitmanWilly> doesn't work when writing scripts, either :P
<jason__10> and when im writing Im becoming more and more dyslexic because im used to pressing backspace and you cant really do that with a pen...
<hitmanWilly> jason__10, it works with a pencil, tho
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Arwen> quick check: a 5.1 channel sound card has 3 outputs, right?
<hitmanWilly> Arwen, i think two is the norm
<Arwen> hmm. Because my sound card confuses me. It has what looks like 4 outputs.
<jason__10> hitmanWilly:  Pencil is slower than linux
<hitmanWilly> yes, it is
<halakar> hey cvstrat
<cvstrat> yo
<jason__10> i wander if Linus used Irc
<obf213> how do i enable a gui when i try to start another session??
<U238Willy> well.. i got my video back to 1024x768.. but now when trying to play video in kaffeine.. the video is really choppy.. and colored strange.. whereas before.. it was ok..
<jason__10> obf213:  im not sure, you mean another X session?
<Jucato> K Menu -> Switch user -> Start a new session?
<Meowmixiscoo> Hi
<cvstrat> adept manager finds a lot of nvidia stuff, should i just install the nvidia-glx package from there and se e if it gets all of the required dependencies?
<jason__10> U238Willy: hm, i think i downloaded a new graphic driver to solve that
<flaccid> !nvidia > cvstrat
<obf213> jason yes
<U238Willy> so.. for a geforce2
<U238Willy> look for nvidia drivers?
<obf213> jason_10 you know when you do cntrl alt and an f-key it stars a new session
<obf213> but its all terminal based how do i get the gui
* U238Willy looks for nvidia geforce2
<Jucato> obf213: K Menu -> Switch user -> Start a new session?
<obf213> jucato, i dont want to switch users
<obf213> i just want to start another session
<obf213> i have started another session before
<nosredna_ekim> U238Willy: you need "nvidia-glx-legacy"
<obf213> bt its all command line
<obf213> i want the gui also
<U238Willy> ok
<U238Willy> but do i need to change xorg.conf
<jason__10> obf213:  TO be honest, i only ever used one x session at a time, maybe you can do more...
<U238Willy> afterwards to use it?
<nosredna_ekim> U238Willy: indeed
<flaccid> you can do more X11 sessions via cli
<U238Willy> ok.. thank you.. i'll try my best
<obf213> ok
<flaccid> but i've never heard of a gui to create mroe
<Cannoli> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> obf213: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/80
<tazgodx> is there some kind of remote desktop tool i can use in kubuntu to connect to a vista machine?
<flaccid> obf213: http://www.hermann-uwe.de/tips-and-tricks/multiple-x11-sessions
<Cannoli> anyone know a good avi player?
<Cannoli> i cant seem to get this movie to wokr in mplayer or kaffine
<jason__10> Cannoli:  mplayer not good enough?
<Cannoli> i get an error
<jason__10> hmm, propbably to do with a codec
<flaccid> what is the error
<flaccid> usually better to fix an error. in this case all media players use the same codecs.. so getting another play probably won't help
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cannoli> eorror opening/initializing the selected video_out (vo) device
<Cannoli> error*
<flaccid> did you google the problem
<flaccid> and do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<flaccid> Cannoli: if you have codecs installed. google shows lots of possible solutions: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=error+opening/initializing+the+selected+video_out+(vo)+device+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<rc-1> hi, ktorrent and other apps keep crashing like this : http://pastebin.com/m5ee7fb6a
<tazgodx> Cannoli: why not try VLC
<jason__10> rc-1:  definately a QT problem
<jason__10> have you tried doing a reinstall or upgrade?
<jason__10> when was the last time you done a major upgrade?
<albertmk> superkaramba just crashs
<albertmk> sometimes it resemble windows apps
<rc-1> jason__10: yesterday i installed kubuntu
<brycew> how do I view the logs in .gaim?  Does it also show the conversations, or just the status'?
<rc-1> jason__10: fresh install, from live cd
<tazgodx> anyone know of a remote desktop prog for kubuntu, that lets me remotely access a vista machine?
<jason__10> rc-1:  hmm
<jason__10> strange, i never had that prob, but if you open Adept (package manager) look to see how many packages could be upgraded.. it will tell you at the bottom
<drif> tazgodx: if vista supports some vnc-based software - then it should be rather easy
<drif> tazgodx: google for vnc
<jason__10> hi again brycew
<jason__10> usually there is a menu item for HIstory, if you click on the user with right mouse
<Cannoli> got it working
<Cannoli> thanx :)
<albertmk> anything else to improve kde look besides superkaramba?
<jason__10> albertmk:  your not from Milton keynes MK are you?
<rc-1> jason__10: installing updates, ill let you know if it fixs :)
<jason__10> or you really like mortal kombat?
<albertmk> jason__10: no at all
<jason__10> rc1 no probs
<jason__10> albertmk:  no worries lol
<albertmk> lol
<brycew> Sorry, got lost in reading some information lol Thanks for the welcome back jason__10!
<jason__10> albertmk: i always make my bottom panel Tiny and remove some of the items like virtual windows viewer, i change the time to not show date etc and I make my own menu of apps I only use in a nice order
<jason__10> brycew: no worries mate
<jason__10> albertmk:  also you know you have the icon with places, home folder and storage devices... I always make a mini menu similar to that called work, with all the tools i only use when im working. sort of makes it easier and it looks good. I also downloaded a set of nice icons
<flaccid> tazgodx: krdc
<jason__10> albertmk:  tbh i think the trick with kde is not to use karamba and other gimicks that slow you down, just make the simple things look nicer like KDM login splash, the panel, wallpaper and icons.
<jason__10> so you have a nice look and speedy system
<tazgodx> flaccid: got a link?
<flaccid> tazgodx: install the package rdesktop and then run krdc . then use rdp:/myvistabox
<albertmk> thanks for your information
<asdwerfz> I need some help to create a Kubuntu boot disk
<jason__10> albertmk:  its ok sorry for typin so much lol
<flaccid> asdwerfz: use the livecd
<jason__10> i love my kde desktop and its quite plain
<asdwerfz> but i want to initialize it from the hd
<flaccid> asdwerfz: initialise?
<asdwerfz> in the sda1
<flaccid> what do you mean
<asdwerfz> sorry
<jason__10> asdwerfz:  its prob best to just install to a small partition
<jason__10> a lot better
<flaccid> what are you trying to achieve, asdwerfz
<asdwerfz> when i used the winXP and the ubuntu the grub used to work
<tazgodx> how come i have one file that will never upgrade? it always says one file help back
<flaccid> asdwerfz: you can reinstall grub via livecd
<flaccid> tazgodx: try sudo apt-get install packageheldback
<asdwerfz> how?
<greenkobold> have anyone successfully used Ubuntu 7.04's wxPython package? i mean, can you at least import it on python? (import wx)
<tazgodx> shen i try to install like that it says it has unmet dependancies
<brycew> Question for someone:  I'm trying to upload a picture to a website of myself... Everytime I browse to find the picture on my profile, click to choose and upload, it doesn't work.  I noticed when I select the desired picture and it shows up in the upload box, there's no .jpg at the end of it... is this why it's not working?
<flaccid> asdwerfz: i'll check
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> there we go
<tazgodx> and when i try to upgrade the unmet dependancy, it tells me newest is installed
<asdwerfz> tnx
<asdwerfz> I'll have a look
<jason__10> brycew:  im not sure, it might be the script on the site playin up
<flaccid> tazgodx: pastebin the whole output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo lsb_release -a
<brycew> jason__10: it's my yahoo profile I'm trying to update lol When you pointed it out to me in your message, I realized it's been years since I updated that.
<jason__10> lol
<jason__10> strange
<brycew> if none of you have tried the new Nestle Dibs, you're missing out... They are my new best friend for munchies lol
<brycew> sorry for the off topic there
<drif> brycew: shame on you, promoting those greedy faceless corporations
<tazgodx> flaccid: how do i pastebit the output?
<flaccid> !pastebin > tazgodx
<tazgodx> thanks
<rc-1> jason__10: didnt help :( what else should i try
<jason__10> sorry rc-1
<tazgodx> so what would the syntax be for the output?
<brycew> drif: but they are soooooooooooo yummy lol
<brycew> and the wife is at work, so I don't have to share >:D
<albertmk> jason__10: btw, tell me more about "KDM login splash"
<albertmk> if you are not busy, of course
<flaccid> tazgodx: just run that long command and pastebin the output
<tazgodx> i ran it, but got this "sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found"
<flaccid> my bad
<flaccid> tazgodx:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo lsb_release -a
<tazgodx> ok
<rc-1> freak so much stuff keeps crashing?
<rc-1> anyone know what http://pastebin.com/m7cd0fb51 could mean :?(
<tazgodx> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35196/
<flaccid> !baddevice > rc-1
<rc-1> oh thanx
<rc-1> i guess stuff is unstable for unrelated reasons then :\ (ktorrent, eclipse, firefox)
<flaccid> tazgodx: what does sudo apt-get install libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig   return?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well then, i've figured out my direct rendering problem
<flaccid> rc-1: its for tablet support in xorg.conf. no actual problem
<rc-1> ah ok thanks!
<tazgodx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35199/
<rc-1> how do i figure out why these apps are crashing? the only errors i see are the ones i pasted, which are unrelated?
<jake> Hello, I made a cheatsheet for new Kubuntu users.
<jake> http://tan-com.com/jatecblog/?q=node/18
<jake> I was wondering if anyway has any problems with it or suggestions?
<flaccid> tazgodx: were you here yesterday with same problem
<tazgodx> no
<tazgodx> yesterday i was on my windows partition
<Daisuke_Laptop> jawee_: i'm going to take a look at that
<flaccid> you are trying to install compiz fusion basically, tazgodx?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sounda like a good idea
<tazgodx> i tried, but it doesn't work. i was just curious how i can get rip of this icon in my taskbar telling me to upgrade
<tazgodx> *rid
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can't justify telling users to use dolphin yet, as it feels woefully incomplete under feisty
<jawee_> Daisuke_Laptop: okay. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it sort of implies (in the programs section) that you can no longer use the gnome equivalent in kde
<Daisuke_Laptop> which just isn't true
<flaccid> tazgodx: then just remove the repos (tuxfamily) and sudo apt-get update
<Daisuke_Laptop> i like the list you have there though
<Daisuke_Laptop> for an integratoin-focused user, that's exactly what they'd be using :)
<jawee_> Daisuke_Laptop: so you think the application part isn't helpful?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, and the way the terminal commands are listed looks weird (pdf)
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's helpful, but add a little disclaimer saying "you can still use the gnome alternative"
<jawee_> yeah
<jawee_> I printed it out and it looked fine
<jawee_> but I never looked much at the PDF on screen
<jawee_> Are you using kpdf?
<Daisuke_Laptop> evince
<Daisuke_Laptop> (i use kde on my desktop, gnome on my laptop)
<jawee_> ah
<jawee_> I use KDE everywhere
<jawee_> though it is slow on my old Celeron 466
<Daisuke_Laptop> see, that's the thing
<tazgodx> flaccid:  thanks that worked
<Mr56k> whats the apt-get command for getting firefox ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> the fact that you CAN use kde on that is a testament to (k)ubuntu's flexibility with hardware
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Mr56k> thx
<jawee_> yeah
<jawee_> well I will try a new font
<jawee_> this one doesn't look too great on screen
<jawee_> I see what you mean
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm willing to bet xp wouldn't run nearly as well on that machine
<jawee_> it looks ok printed
<jawee_> I used to run XP on it
<jawee_> it was awful
<jawee_> and no cleartype
<debiani386> evening all
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm STILL fighting to get jbuilder working
<jawee_> so the fonts were awful
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently linux wasn't a high priority for the distributor...
<jawee_> hmm?
<thev> is there any easy way to resize a folder full of jpgs?
<jawee_> I'm saying Linux worked better than XP, since it can with 98
<thev> I tried imagemagick, but it's really making me crazy
<Mr56k> Everytime i try to open Adept installer from the K- Menu I get the error:  Another process is using the packaging system. Please close the other etc..   Well as far as I no nothing is open plus I even rebooted the machine. Whats next ?
<debiani386> linux "worked" better then xp? does windows xp work better then linux now?
<debiani386> or did you type 'd' meaning 's'
<Daisuke_Laptop> jawee_: oh, definitely linux will work better than xp on that machine, that's what i was saying
<jawee_> oh, ok
<jawee_> debiani386: I'm just saying XP was a plain mess on it and it was from 2001. Linux runs faster and better from a modern 2007 distro
<debiani386> jawee >> ah.
<Mr56k> anyone ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !aptfix | Mr56k
<ubotu> Mr56k: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<debiani386> sudo aptfix will fix your problem mr56k
<jawee_> anyway, thanks for the input
<fangorious> i just burned a gutsy flight5 cd, and there doesn't appear to be a gui install mode, is that right?
<dewitt> i had same problem as mr56k, used command listed by ubotu, but now it has error when i try to update
<wers> is there an alternative for GNOME's deskbar applet for KDE?
<Jucato> perhaps the strigi applet
<Mr56k> that fixed it. Thanks Ubotu!
<Jucato> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> if you want to thank ubotu...
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jawee_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Daisuke_Laptop> whazza deskbar applet?
<Jucato> it's a panel applet in GNOME
<jawee_> darn, I was hoping for more messages
<Jucato> it can do searches, launch apps, webpages
<Daisuke_Laptop> neat
<fangorious> does kubuntu have a gui installer?
<hydrogen> so like katapult..?
<hydrogen> which is installed by default
<hydrogen> alt+space
<Jucato> sort of, except the search part :)
<hydrogen> it kind of seraching
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> install google desktop :)
<Jucato> or strigi!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> beagle
<Jucato> heheh
<hydrogen> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<Daisuke_Laptop> is beagle even updated anymore?
<Jucato> strigi will be installed by default in Gutsy :)
<Jucato> and it will be the default in KDE 4... so...
<jawee_> I use kerry
<Jucato> kerry is just a KDE frontend to beagle
<jawee_> which is basically Beagle
<Jucato> you still need beagle.. and mono
<hydrogen> use kat!
<jawee_> yeah :\
<Jucato> kat's still alive?
<jawee_> I'd use something better if it came along
<hydrogen> doubtful
<hydrogen> but
<Jucato> I thought it was on a respirator already
<fignew> strigi = gonna be in 7.10
<hydrogen> use it anyways
<Jucato> heheh
<jawee_> But I don't want to use Google software
<Daisuke_Laptop> until i can use a cuecat to search for things by barcode, i'm not interested...
<jawee_> though i did finally bite the bullet and get Google Earth
<hydrogen> you commie
<searayman> i have gnoem and kde and i want to find my path to GT files how can i do this?
<searayman> need help i keep gettign this error: configure: error: Could not find Kopete header files!
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~/Desktop/desklist$
<Jucato> searayman: what are you trying to do?
<Jucato> oh the kopete patch thingy?
<mmmiiikkkeee> adept updater keeps telling me that "compiz-core" is upgradable... enver after upgrading it
<jawee__> mmmiiikkkeee: I personally just use aptitude and never use the GUI tools for package management.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i normaly use apt-get.. but i like adept-updater so i _know_ when i need to get an update...any ways.. i installed with apt-get and it still thinks the package is upgradable
<searayman> Jucato, configure a kopete plugin
<hydrogen> mmmiiikkkeee: It does the same thing for me
<hydrogen> mmmiiikkkeee: I think its a bug with the package
<Jucato> searayman: try installing kdenetwork-dev
<searayman> Jucato, ok one more things
<searayman> Jucato, it says to do this: ./configure --prefix=/path/to/kde/3.5
<searayman> Jucato, what shoudl i do for my path?
<mmmiiikkkeee> hydrogen: ok thanks... i will just wait for it to be fixed... I was just worried i messed up my compiz install
<coreymon77> does anyone know anything about fink in here, because the people in the fink channel arent answering
<searayman> Jucato, u there?
<flaccid> coreymon77: you are using fink on ubuntu?
<flaccid> !find fink
<coreymon77> nope
<ubotu> File fink found in zsh, zsh-beta
<coreymon77> mac
<Jucato> searayman: sorry stepped out a bit.
* flaccid looks at the channel name
<coreymon77> i know
<searayman> Jucato, did u get my last messages?
<flaccid> this was #kubuntu last time i checked. see ##mac
<coreymon77> but i though id give it a try
<flaccid> lol
<jawee_> coreymon77: Did you get a Mac?
<flaccid> go play with the arrogrance in ##mac
<Jucato> coreymon77: still about konvi?
<jawee_> coreymon77: well funny place to run into you.
<intelikey> i have this nic i pulled from one box and put in another,  but in the other it don't work.   same *buntu/version   same driver/module    what am i missing ?
<searayman> Jucato, ok i made progress got a new error now
<searayman> Jucato, configure: error: X Screensaver extension header files not found!
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~/Desktop/desklist$
<Jucato> searayman: by default it will be /usr where KDE is installed, so you don't need to do anything
<Jucato> intelikey!!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> Jucato long C++ no time
<Jucato> heheh :)
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> I had to step out so that you could reclaim your throne in here :P
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> well did i ?
<searayman> Jucato, any idea for this error?
<Jucato> dunno
<searayman> Jucato, configure: error: X Screensaver extension header files not found!
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~/Desktop/desklist$
<Jucato> searayman: wait
<searayman> Jucato, k
<Jucato> not sure if installing xorg-dev will fix that
<intelikey> searayman there isn't a specific xscreensaver-dev anything  so try the xorg-dev package
<searayman> inaety, didnt find that package?
<Jucato> xorg-dev
<intelikey> anyone want to look at my issue ?    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39207
<flaccid> ok intelikey mate
<intelikey> !info xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<flaccid> was was the problem sorry intelikey
<tzanger> hello
<intelikey> flaccid i'm talking on eth0  but can't get eth1 up
<tzanger> I"ve got a 7.04 system I buggered up grub with
<flaccid> eth1 is wireless?
<intelikey> no
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> reltek
<flaccid> ok
* flaccid looks
<tzanger> /dev/sda1 is an xfs root filesystem, grub in the mbr of the same drive.  It says it's loading stage 1.5, then gives an error 17.
<tzanger> I haven't got web access since that system is down, unfortunately
<flaccid> intelikey: does the interface come up in ifconfig eth1
<intelikey> flaccid no
<unix_infidel> is partimage included with the install / live cd?
<tzanger> I know I can fix this if I could just tell grub what to do, but grub-install /dev/sda says it cant' read stage1, even though it's 512 bytes long and not reporting any read errors in dmesg
<intelikey> eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<drif> intelikey: found out which module kicks up that KTI adapter?
<intelikey> drif yeah the same one for the reltek  and that may be teh issue
<drif> intelikey: could be because lshw seems to be clashing those two :-\
<unix_infidel> hmm, i guess not then?
<cvstrat> <--- finally has nvidia drivers installed and both monitors working
<intelikey> drif or hit someone that can say "oh yeah i had that problem..."
<intelikey> ooops heh
* intelikey keeps hoping he'll stumble onto the answer
<intelikey> transpose the posts...
<intelikey> / me  is not a command.. :)
<intelikey> say
<nicholaspaul> My USB Jump drive shows up in Gnome on the desktop - but where do i find it in KDE?
<fignew> should show up on the desktop in KDE too
<intelikey> nicholaspaul we would hope the same place...
<nicholaspaul> yes. but it doesnt. is there another route?
<intelikey> mount it manually
<fignew> does anything pop up when you plug it in?
<nicholaspaul> no nothing.
<intelikey> that always works...   except when it doesn't.
<searayman> Jucato, got my plugin to coa
<nicholaspaul> lol
<nicholaspaul> it shows up in lsusb... how do i mount it manually?
<intelikey> sudo mount <device> <mount/point>        translate <>     man mount if you need options.
<nicholaspaul> how do i know what the device is called?
<intelikey> might look like     sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<intelikey> if it shows in lsusb doesn't that give a device ???   i don't have anything usb to test.
<nicholaspaul> it gives a number but not a /dev/hda type name
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions   should show
<intelikey> nicholaspaul or;  sudo fdisk -l
<arun> hello
<intelikey> arun
<nicholaspaul> aah there it is. sdc1 thx intelikey :)
<intelikey> np
<flaccid> intelikey: sorry my gutsy crashed. any luck ?
<intelikey> flaccid no
<intelikey> i'm joogling still
<nicholaspaul> intelikey - perfect, I got it :) Thx so much! (again!)
<intelikey> nicholaspaul welcome welcome, welcome.   now stop crying on me and move on.
<intelikey> :)
<nicholaspaul> intelikey: LOL
* Daisuke_Laptop pokes intelikey
<Daisuke_Laptop> people see you as a compassionate soul!
<kubuntunewbie> Does anyone know of any games available to download that are good and dont require much CPU?
<Jucato> "intelikey" and "compassion" seem to be an odd couple...
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie:
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop yeah i try really hard to make a good false impression
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: StarCraft
<intelikey> errr i mean first impression
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: StarCraft - Real Time Strategy
<Jucato> frozen bubble...
<Jucato> hahah
<Daisuke_Laptop> but...  starcraft isn't free
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie    kolf   xsol   xboard
<albertmk> yeah, it is not
<kubuntunewbie> how much does it cost?
<Daisuke_Laptop> battle of wesnoth
<albertmk> 10 bucks
<cvstrat> why does it seem like any step by step tutorial is written for gnome users, not kde?
<albertmk> if you want to run it on linux, it will take some time
<Daisuke_Laptop> because ubuntu is primarily gnome.
<flaccid> intelikey: confirmed that the chipset/card is supported and which driver?
<kubuntunewbie> to be honest, this is my second time ever using linux and im just trying to learn it, anything fun i can do?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and SC runs like a charm in Wine right out of the box :D
<flaccid> cvstrat: people need to create kubuntu specific wiki entries
<intelikey> flaccid yeah.  been using it in the other box i just pulled it from...
<Daisuke_Laptop> kubuntunewbie: start by exploring the menus :)
<nicholaspaul> /dev/sdc1 /media/1gig
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: start programming?
<nicholaspaul> oops
<ahvargas> kubuntunewbie: learn hoe to program in python
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: learn C Language
<flaccid> so its basically not being assigned a logical name
<Daisuke_Laptop> write pseudocode, pretend to comment...  bam, python program
<flaccid> does /dev/eth0 exist?
<intelikey>  kubuntunewbie   and "right click everything"
<flaccid> intelikey: i mean /dev/eth1
<intelikey> flaccid ls: /dev/et*: No such file or directory
<flaccid> oh my bad
<flaccid> its not like that on linux is it
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: start programming only if you like to do that
<sanzanric> ssh is very fun
<cloakable> Nope :P
<cloakable> flaccid: nope
<intelikey> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<sanzanric> you need to Linux boxes tho
<Daisuke_Laptop> kubuntunewbie: what would you have done in windows?
<sanzanric> two boxes
<flaccid> um so how do you troubleshoot an iface on linux
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: This website is cool http://www.iso-9899.info/wiki/Main_Page
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: I cant send you private messages
<ahvargas> sanzanric: no dont need two boxes you can ssh to localhost
<Daisuke_Laptop> photo editing?  learn the gimp or krita!  have a music collection?  amarok is your friend.
<intelikey> flaccid yeah that's the Q   and i'm still network illiterate.
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: start installing programmings like MP3 Players, Burn some CD/DVD etc
<intelikey> but jucato is the network pro  i'll ask him...
<brad_> Hey
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: learn how to use the terminal
<brad_> my wireless keeps disconnecting after a while, and then wont reconnect, and it wont start working again if you close knetwork manager and start it again
<albertmk> Im also a newbie thou :D
<intelikey> !cli | kubuntunewbie
<sanzanric> ahvargas: but that's only so fun
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<brad_> but if you restart the comp (w/o touching router) it will work when turned back on
<ahvargas> kubuntunewbie: install beryl or compiz fusion
<brycew> How do I get java runtime for Firefox?
<sanzanric> ahvargas: i actually do that all the time but with a vm
<intelikey> oh let the poor guy explor the working system before you have him break it.
<flaccid> intelikey: dang. yeah if this was bsd, i would know what to do because they use bios names. because linux uses linux logical names the process is crazy
<ahvargas> sanzanric: ja ok
<brycew> Does anyone here know how to get java runtime working for my firefox browser?  I'd like to play pogo.com games but it says I need java runtime :S
<sanzanric> try downloading "cheese" from getdeb.net, if you like photobooth on mac os x you'll find its somewhat fun
<intelikey> !java | brycew
<ubotu> brycew: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<kubuntunewbie> do any of you guys use linux and nothing else?  i would like to rid my life of windows but this seems complex
<BioVorE> I install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<BioVorE> That give me full java from apt..
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie here here.
<flaccid> kubuntunewbie: i use linux,freebsd and mac os x :)
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie i'm not alone you just asked at a bad time
<flaccid> kubuntunewbie: with help here you can accomplish it
<sanzanric> kubuntu-restricted-extras? or is that only on 7.10
<ahvargas> anoyone know how to make X11 take diferrent files for configuration
<ahvargas> ?
<sanzanric> yeah, it's only on gusty
<ahvargas> i want to make a script to load my x with or whithout xinerama
<intelikey> <not_trolling> "M$ is the OS for liars" "everyone using M$ lied about the EULA" </not_trolling>
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: I can tell you this: irc.freenode.com helps me a lot
<intelikey> !beryl | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: 4 months ago I was just like you :P
<NickPresta> My power went out today and when I turned back on my computer, I got this message during bootup (I have my splash off): Error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available. Is this a serious message or a minute error that will go away next time my system powers down normally?
<intelikey> !ubotu | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<albertmk> Question: Is there anykind of user friendly manual for kubuntu begginers ?
<albertmk> Like:
<albertmk> How to burn cds. etc
<tazgodx> whats a good web page building app in linux?
<flaccid> albertmk: http://wiki.kubuntu.org
<albertmk> yeah. it would be nice to have this
<flaccid> tazgodx: bluefish is ok
<sanzanric> try f1 while running a program
<ahvargas> tazgodx: dreamweber ruining with wine :P
<NickPresta> albertmk, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/ Most of that applies to Kubuntu, although not all of it
<albertmk> thanks
<flaccid> albertmk: the ubuntu doc team don't want anything further than what is available atm :(
<intelikey> NickPresta i'd say the initramfs is looking for usplash and you have it turned off   but without researching it, that's just a guess
<NickPresta> albertmk, I'm an idiot: http://kubuntuguide.org/Feisty
<albertmk> kubuntunewbie: you should add these websites to your bookmark
<brycew> intelikey: I downloaded that sun java, read the page, but as I was downloading and installing the package, it gave me an error message saying the package was damaged.  I tried three different times :S
<ahvargas>  tazgodx: you also can run aptana
<intelikey> brycew S:
<drif> brycew: not from repository then?
<intelikey> brycew ummm what's it's format ?
<brycew> drif: yes, downloaded it from adept manager
<kubuntunewbie> is there a way to make it so that when i click on a URL konqueror opens it in a new tab as opposed to an entire new window?
<intelikey> use apt-get
<NickPresta> kubuntunewbie, middle click
<sanzanric> aptana is my personal favorite
<brycew> I tried installing these two: Sun Java6: sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jr
<drif> brycew: I was just wondering which page you read - something from ubotu?
<brycew> yes
<drif> ok
<brycew> intelikey: what do you mean use apt-get?
<intelikey> brycew   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<intelikey> in a konsole
<brycew> will try that
<intelikey> that way if it fails maybe we can tell why
<ahvargas> you can also use wajig instead of apt-get it is much simple
<brycew> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct             the problem.
<NickPresta> run it :)
<drif> brycew: jsut execute it
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<drif> true
<intelikey> then the get.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<intelikey> the "divorce" ???
<tazgodx> is there a .deb package of aptana? :)
<intelikey> me wonders about me english
<drif> intelikey: hm?
<NickPresta> tazgodx, http://aptana.com/download_all.php#linux
<NickPresta> unzip and run Aptana
<intelikey> drif then the "get"   get == divorce
<brycew> intelikey: thank you! that worked!
<intelikey> brycew welcome.
<ahvargas> you can install automatix2 then install aptana
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<drif> !automatix
<intelikey> slow
<intelikey> :)
<drif> yeah :D
<flaccid> dont install automatix or aptana - why would you?
<brycew> intelikey: problems still - when I go to run a pogo.com game, its still saying I need to download java runtime.
<flaccid> !automatix
<intelikey> brycew you have it,  you may need to configure alternatives to use it though
<drif> intelikey: in which language?
<Dan[EQ] > hey guys, I'm wondering if someone could help me. I'm having issues with the internet on Kubuntu 7.04 as well as ubuntu 7.04
<ahvargas> ok ok
<tazgodx> flaccid: your saying not to get aptana?
<NickPresta> !ask | Dan[EQ] 
<ubotu> Dan[EQ] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brycew> intelikey: what do you mean by configuring alternatives?
<intelikey> not sure of the syntax brycew check with others    sudo update-alternatives java
<NickPresta> there isnt anything wrong with aptana
<intelikey> brycew example only   ^
<NickPresta> flaccid, what's wrong with aptana? =(
<intelikey> drif hebrew
<flaccid> whats right with it?
<sanzanric> it's in java?
<NickPresta> lol
<flaccid> actually sorry, i thought aptana was something else
<drif> brycew: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<flaccid> maybe it is ok
<NickPresta> I've been using it for a little while. It seems very professional and it's an unzip and execute standalone so it's fairly harmless. Of course, YMMV
<intelikey> i'm saying automatix is bad  though
<NickPresta> automatix is indeed _bad_
<kubuntunewbie> i am trying to create a folder and it is telling me that i do not have permission
<flaccid> yeah aptana looks fine. i thought it was something else. automatix is a no no
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie then you probably dont
<flaccid> kubuntunewbie: where are you trying to create it?
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie but root does
<intelikey> !root | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dan[EQ] > I can ping websites fine but when I try accessing certain websites using Konqueror it times out. Also when running Adept Manager it doesn't download any of the headers. It looks like I can only access certain websites. Right now adept manager is trying to get a package saying "changelogs.ubuntu.com contacted. Waiting for reply..." I can ping the website fine. Getting response of 300ms
<tazgodx> i installed automatix, but then decided to install it all manually anyways, but i have no problem with it :)
<intelikey> 1worksforme | tazgodx
<intelikey> !worksforme | tazgodx
<ubotu> tazgodx: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<intelikey> !root > kubuntunewbie
<ahvargas> ok i get the point
<intelikey> !kdesu > kubuntunewbie
<ahvargas> automatx sucks
<intelikey> !virus > kubuntunewbie please read this page for info on why/how/where linux security is not like M$ insecurity...
<ahvargas>  !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ahvargas> ?
<intelikey> yep read the link
<intelikey> !ff > kubuntunewbie
<drif> !aptfix | brycew
<ubotu> brycew: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dan[EQ] > Also my internal router (Netcomm voip running dhcp) is at 192.168.0.1 which when I put into my web browser I cannot access but I can ping. My wireless router (dhcp off) is at 192.168.0.99 and is a linksys. I can access that fine.
<drif> intelikey: > sends to private?
<intelikey> drif yep
<drif> good to know
<intelikey> !ubotu > drif
<intelikey> :)
<ahvargas> which is the file that tells kdm how to startx?
<intelikey> ahvargas something in /etc/kde3/kdm/
<intelikey> iirc
<intelikey> or should i start saying  /etc/kde?/kdm/   nowadays
<ahvargas> intelikey: you know how it works?
<ahvargas> intelikey: i will like to pass some arguments to my x server before start
<intelikey> ahvargas yeah pretty much.  enough to know i don't like it.   i only use xdm or gdm
<drif> !pasteit > brycew
<intelikey> ahvargas sell there should be a file in that dir for pre-start
<ahvargas> intelikey: why? xdm can laod my kde ?
<intelikey> ahvargas yes, it can.  gdm can and with more features.   ?dm are only graphic login windows really.
<intelikey> they just log you into a desktop session   the DE takes over from there
<intelikey> more or less
<ahvargas> intellikey:ok , thanks i will give it a try
<intelikey> ahvargas before you do.
<ahvargas> intellikey: any reference or how it is called? in /etc/init.d/xdm
<ahvargas> intellikey: i want to make a personal script for loding the x server
<intelikey> ahvargas kcontrol has a section on settings in the login manager (kdm)   do look there for an easy gui way to accomplish your desired end
<verrlara> How does one boot from a live cd? Do you have to hold down a button like you do on a Mac?
<ahvargas> intellikey: but i dont care for an easy gui , i want to take the contro of it
<ahvargas> intellikey: dont act like everyone except you is a fool
<intelikey> ahvargas also for what you are talking about  you might want to look in /etc/X11/xserver
<ahvargas> intellikey: ok tahnks a lot
* intelikey seldom acts.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> verrlara that is entirely bios specific
<intelikey> some bios's (bioi ?) can be set to not boot a cd at all or simply boot it if it's there and if not move to the next boot device...
<intelikey> some/most
<raylu> where can i find usplash themes?
<cvstrat> could anyone point me to a compiz fusion install tutorial for kde? cant seem to find one that doesn't have gnome specific steps
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<raylu> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<raylu> =\ duh
<intelikey> raylu you know,  i've not seen that question befor   or if i have i forgot
<intelikey> have you googled 'usplash themes'
<intelikey> shot in the dark
<kubuntunewbie> is there a good chess program for linux?
<fignew> depends, do you wanna play against the computer, or against people (over the internet)
<flaccid> !kchess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kchess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> whats it called
<flaccid> there is xboard
<flaccid> !info xboard
<ubotu> xboard: An X Window System Chess Board. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.7-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 505 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<fignew> !info gnuchess
<ubotu> gnuchess: Plays a game of chess, either against the user or against itself. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.07-4 (feisty), package size 88 kB, installed size 272 kB
<flaccid> !info kchess
<ubotu> Package kchess does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<flaccid> there is an implementation of gnuchess for k
<fignew> !info knights
<flaccid> thats it
<intelikey> ok i'll modprobe every driver in /lib/mod*/*/*/net/*   if one of them works "tov"      brute force the device,  but i'm not a hacker.
<fignew> fine ubotu! ignore me!
<ubotu> knights: A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-7.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 785 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<fignew> hah
<fignew> I would try it... if I didn't suck at chess
<intelikey> xboard
<intelikey> applying force  if i ping out you'll know where i went
<intelikey> just did >>>  for Q in `modprobe -l | grep /net/` ;do modprobe `basename $Q` ;done   <<< nothing new in dmesg and no change on eth1's non-existance    bah.
<raylu> what does /etc/network/interfaces have?
<intelikey> hardly matters until the device is recognized
<cvstrat> i'm not sure what i did, i follow the compiz install step by step, and when i replace the screen flicks but nothing is changed
<raylu> Well, eth1 isn't really a device
<intelikey> yes it is
<raylu> i thought it was just the logical name of a device
<raylu> cvstrat, run compiz in a terminal to catch the output?
<intelikey> i have an onboard eth0 and a pci eth1
<raylu> o.0, so where do i get usplash themes?
<intelikey> but the card is not working in this box.     works fine in the box beside me,  same system same driver
<cvstrat> raylu: well the install steps seem awefully simple, i don't get any errors at all
<drif> raylu: do not look repository for those - seem rather lame ;)
<raylu> cvstrat, not the install steps...actually running compiz
<raylu> drif ...ok?
<intelikey> raylu i already sujested google        https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187765
<intelikey> and that's the first thing google shows
<drif> raylu: because there are few ones
<cvstrat> raylu: /usr/bin/compiz: line 777: 13269 Segmentation fault      $*
<raylu> intelikey, i left for a second :P i swear i didn't see that
<raylu> drif, what i meant to say was "that wasn't helpful"
<intelikey> raylu oh  well ok.  i'll stop talking through my hat then
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i do want to repost it though.
<intelikey> <intelikey> raylu you know,  i've not seen that question befor   or if i have i forgot
<intelikey> <intelikey> have you googled 'usplash themes'
<intelikey> just for the sake of...    hmmm  never mind.
<intelikey> ok i'm rebooting and turning the onboard off to see if that's the problem.
<arun> if i install a guest OS on vmware, will the OS be installed in my /home partition or in my / partition?
<drif> arun: you can pick the location yourself - my bet atleast
<arun> drif: alright, thanks
<intelikey> ok i'm flustered
<drif> intelikey: what's the case?
<intelikey> just doesn't work in this box.
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<drif> intelikey: had to boot twice then?
<intelikey> yeah   boot   test  test test    boot back online
<drif> yup
<drif> tried different pci slot?
<intelikey> only have two...
<drif> well, the other one then :D
<intelikey> heh and i unpluged it and redid
<drif> or just one free?
<intelikey> just one free
<intelikey> you know,  you may be onto something.
<intelikey> sound doesn't work right on this thing either,   works but so quiet you can't hear it
<underdog5004> I put in a wireless card in my uncles computer, but the computer wouldn't boot when it was in. When I switched the slot, it worked nicely
<intelikey> possable that the slot and the onboard sound are both dammaged.
<underdog5004> or your sound card isn't properly supported...
<intelikey> if it were only that simple.
<intelikey> ac97   :)
<drif> intelikey: how many pci devices you have attached then?
<drif> and how many slots on mb
<intelikey> two
<drif> both occupied atm?
<intelikey> no i pulled the eth card
<drif> and to which question you just answered to :D slots or devices
<drif> apparently latter one
<intelikey> oh you did ask two things   heh  sorry i'm putting the card back in the other box,,,   one devicd two slots
<drif> intelikey: ok, did you go through both slots then? that was left unclear to me
<intelikey> did i unplug my scsi card ?  no   but that's a must have.   so i'm not much interested in messing with it.
<drif> well not messing, just swapping slots
<intelikey> yeah i know.   i may test the scsi card in the other slot next time i'm in that box,    but not right now.
<drif> for some reason ethernet/soundcards have trouble working in certain slots
<drif> for some reason ethernet/soundcards have trouble working in certain slots
<drif> intelikey: as root on irc?
<intelikey> no never
<drif> n=root@?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> and
<intelikey> i had hoped to get this box setup as a intermediate gateway    but that looks like it will have to wait for next weekend
<drif> busy week?
<intelikey> well maybe maybe not   but not much time at this locale
<drif> ok
<drif> now some sleep - finally
<drif> laters
<intelikey> shalom
<drif> shalom
<Dan[EQ] > My default gateway is constantly being rewritten as 0.0.0.0 using knetworkmanager. After I modify it manually and save it I will reload the manager and it will have 0.0.0.0 in the field. Someone help?
<intelikey> Dan[EQ]  i wish i could.  i'm pretty green on networking stuff    you could set the ip in /etc/network/interfaces   i think
<intelikey> errr that's not what you want
<Dan[EQ] > Might just revert to Kubuntu 6.06.1
<Ralesk> Dan[EQ] : does the same to me too... thankfully I don't need to meddle with it regularly
<Dan[EQ] > unfortunately it's totally stuffing me up
<Dan[EQ] > Not able to use apt-get at all... can't find the websites to download information however I can ping it totally fine.
<intelikey> Dan[EQ]      you could set the ip in /etc/network/interfaces   >^ i do believe i remember setting a gateway there
<intelikey> dnsmasq  ?
<intelikey> Dan[EQ]  you using dnsmasq  ?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39209 example
<flaccid> Dan[EQ] : pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid> you can also remove networkmanager, but ubuntu doesn't seem to like that on boot
<Dan[EQ] > will check it out
<Dan[EQ] > Thanks!
<Dan[EQ] > And intelikey I don't use dnsmasq... I don't know what that is =P
<Dan[EQ] > I shouldn't have to modify my interfaces cause I'm using dhcp I though...
* intelikey has never used networkmanager... toche
<Dan[EQ] > I have a feeling it's my netcomm router not playing nice with linux
<intelikey> true: bah: command not found    <<<  hehhe actual error.   my shell is "true"  :)
<NickPresta> intelikey, I like `make love Make: Dont know how to make love. Stop.`
<flaccid> Dan[EQ] : then your dhcp server could be failing
<flaccid> run dhclient manually
<flaccid> eg. sudo dhclient eth0
<intelikey> nickpresta: hehhe  yeah.      my /etc/passwd file   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39210
<NickPresta> intelikey, http://www.molgen.mpg.de/~wwwutz/Unix_Haters/old/unix-commands.html those are pretty good
* intelikey has no mouse attached,    caught me with my mouse down NickPresta 
<intelikey> post me that tomarrow i'll thumb through it.  :)
<intelikey> right now i'm gonna turn in earily    "i think that's the right phrase..."
<NickPresta> heh. okay. Goodnight
<intelikey> goodday and shalom
<kubuntunewbie> I have a netgear SC101 NAS-type drive
<kubuntunewbie> does anyone know if it will work with linux?
<kubuntunewbie> and if so how
<jussi01> does anyone know where on kmail I can set the browser that links open in? also where can I set it to have a tray icon?
* Jucato checks
<Jucato> jussi01: system tray: Settings -> Configure KMail -> Appearance -> System Tray tab
<NickPresta> jussi01, as for which browser, I think that is controlled by alternatives...
<Jucato> or rather by KDE Components -> Default Applications
<jussi01> oh, so how do I set that for ff instead of konq??
<jussi01> Jucato: kde components?
<Jucato> for KDE apps, K Menu -> System Settings -> Default Applications
<Jucato> sorry that was the name of the group in KControl
<Jucato> for non-KDE apps and generally the whole system: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<NickPresta> This is how I did it: `sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox`
<kubuntunewbie> could someone please tell me how i can search the applications thingey
<jussi01> hehe, thanks. whats the command for firefox? just "firefox"?
<Jucato> I think so
<NickPresta> kubuntunewbie, `man apt-cache`. Look for 'search'
<Jucato> maybe "firefox %u"
<jussi01> Jucato: thanks a million :)
<Jucato> jussi01: NickPresta too :)
<jussi01> yes, thanks NickPresta also :)
* NickPresta tips hat
<kubuntunewbie> could someone please tell me how i can search applications or browse them maybe?
<NickPresta> kubuntunewbie, `man apt-cache`. Look for 'search'
<NickPresta> kubuntunewbie, or open up Adept and use the search bar...
<Jucato> kubuntunewbie: search for other applications? K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs or K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<ubunturos> firefox is consuming (2.0.
<ubunturos> too much memory (I have 256 MB of RAM)
<ubunturos> is that common? or is it just me?
<Jucato> it's firefox :)
<ubunturos> (2.0.0.6)
<Jucato> it's normal for firefox last I checked
<ubunturos> :(
<ubunturos> and now firefox "hangs" in between virtual desktops (workspaces)
<ubunturos> in switching*
* ubunturos had to kill Firefox :P
<NickPresta> ubunturos, that isn't normal. It certainly doesn't happen to me
<ubunturos> NickPresta: do you have any Add-ons installed?
<Jucato> NickPresta: for a 256MB RAM machine, firefox does take up a lot of memory
<Jucato> dunno if it has changed for the better recently
<NickPresta> Jucato, no doubt. Especially with something like Beryl...
* ubunturos doesn't have Beryl
<NickPresta> ubunturos, according to my script, I have 33 extensions installed
<Jucato> he isn't running it
<ubunturos> installed*
<NickPresta> I also have 6 tabs open
<Jucato> NickPresta: how much RAM?
<ubunturos> once I start firefox, it consumes a lot of memory (around 40 MB) - irrespective of the number of tabs
<Jucato> although I don't know why it would hang when switching desktops
<NickPresta> Jucato, I know how to find the memory usage as a percent. What is the best way to find out it's numerical value (aside from doing TOTAL RAM / %)?
<Jucato> NickPresta: um..no. I'm asking how much RAM you have
<NickPresta> Jucato, oh. 2GB =)
<Jucato> wow! you're comparing it to someone w/ 256MB :)
<NickPresta> of course, I used a machine with 256 for several years and I still didn't notice a huge problem with Firefox
<Jucato> with KDE?
<NickPresta> yeah
<Jucato> hm..
<NickPresta> Kubuntu, infact
<Jucato> (wow!)
<NickPresta> how would one find the memory usage of an application? ubunturos, how do you know Firefox is using ~40MB?
<Jucato> but still, he isn't running beryl though...
<Jucato> memory usage reporting is a bit inaccurate actually
<raylu> ?
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ubunturos> NickPresta: After I log in I issue a free -m at the console
<NickPresta> well, there are caches, buffers, etc, etc. Assuming we both use the same methods, it should be fine.
<ubunturos> note the values and then, start firefox
<NickPresta> ubunturos, but those aren't directly from Firefox, IIRC. There are shared libraries, etc, that affect this, aren't there?
<ubunturos> NickPresta: I"m not sure .. may be ..
<kubuntunewbie> okay, im new to this, can someone please help me out
<kubuntunewbie> what i did was
<kubuntunewbie> sudo apt-get install 3dchess
<kubuntunewbie> and it appeared to have worked
<kubuntunewbie> but where did it go and how do i use it?
<raylu> alt+f2, 3dchess
<raylu> should start you off
<kubuntunewbie> could not run the specified command.
<yeniklasorr> With which option must I burn a cd with K3b for creating a VCD compatible mp3 cd ?
<flaccid> !info 3dchess
<ubotu> 3dchess: 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-12 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Jucato> I think it installed to either /usr/games or /usr/bin/games
<flaccid> kubuntunewbie: you can check the bin file in apt:/show?3dchess in konqi
<kubuntunewbie> and what does that mean? is there a way to create a shortcut for it?
<Jucato> kubuntunewbie: try Alt+F2, 3Dc
<ubunturos> kubuntunewbie: add it to the panel ;)
<Jucato> the executable filename is 3Dc
<flaccid> 3Dc
<Jucato> to add it to the K Menu, just right-click on the K Menu icon and select Menu editor
<kubuntunewbie> OH great! ty so much
<kubuntunewbie> there is nothing 3d at all about this chess by the way!
<flaccid> 3 as in 3 boards
<yeniklasorr> With which option must I burn a cd with K3b for creating a VCD compatible mp3 cd ? :(
<ubunturos> flaccid: that was interesting to see in Konqueror - I didn't know that
<kubuntunewbie> oh this program is crap, how do i uninstall things?
<Jucato> kubuntunewbie: how did you install it? if using apt-get, "sudo apt-get remove 3dchess"
<Jucato> if Adept Manger, just right click on it
<flaccid> adept > kubuntunewbie
<brycew> If I want to login to root, I type su plus my password right?
<Jucato> flaccid: you missed the ! :)
<Jucato> !root > brycew
<flaccid> ah true
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NickPresta> !info exmap
<ubotu> exmap: determine how much physical memory and swap is used by individual processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (feisty), package size 142 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Jucato> yeniklasorr: you mean burn mp3's as an Audio CD?
<flaccid> kubuntunewbie: read the howto thenyou don't have to ask us!
<brycew> thanks Jucato
<flaccid> !adept > ubotu
<flaccid> !adept > kubuntunewbie
<kubuntunewbie> why is it sometimes that when i get PMs they pop up a new window in konversation but other times they just stay in the main chat?
<yeniklasorr> Jucato : mp3's as mp3 cd, but when writing on data cd mode, my mp3 player can't play it
<ubunturos> kubuntunewbie: a PM's purpose is that they open a "Private" Message
<flaccid> becuase one is a notice or message, the other is a real PM
<runlevelten> the one is a pm, the other is just a message with your name in kubuntunewbie
<Jucato> yeniklasorr: hm... not really sure. there shouldn't be a problem...
<kubuntunewbie> oh okay, i had no idea, so how do i simply reply to someone without sending them a PM
<yeniklasorr> Jucato : could be about multisession ?
<Jucato> don't really know. sorry
<yeniklasorr> ok
<brycew> !aptfix brycew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfix brycew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> kubuntunewbie: just type your message. Include their nickname if you want it to highlight like this message
<brycew> darn
<brycew> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<runlevelten> kubuntunewbie: If you press tab after the first few letters of a nickname, you get auto-complete
<kubuntunewbie> runlevelten: ahhhh
<kubuntunewbie> did that come up red on your screen?
<runlevelten> Then that appears highlighted to me, you see?
<runlevelten> Yes. :)
<kubuntunewbie> ahh great, ty
<runlevelten> np at all.
<kubuntunewbie> i was PMing people and not even knowing what i was doing
<kubuntunewbie> haha, im a moron, that must have been annoying, sorry all to whom i did that to
<NickPresta> using exmap, my Firefox is using 262MB of virtual memory and it's sole use is ~115MB of memory (when you remove shared libraries and such)
<Jucato> NickPresta: oh how small :)
<Jucato> translate that to 256MB RAM?
<combo> impossible?! yesterday i screw something with xorg, so i reinstall system (formatted only '/' partion - home was no-formatted) - and now - as i can see - Direct Renedering: YES; can someone explain WTF is going on with those ATI drivers?!
<NickPresta> Heh. I'm sure if I removed all my extensions and such, it would be smaller, but yeah, Firefox is generally a heavier option. No one ever said it wasn't ;)
<raylu> combo, they're proprietary, so no :P
<raylu> NickPresta, mozilla claims it's a "lightweight browser" :P
<combo> but 3d does't work? :S
<raylu> m...no idea; g'night
<runlevelten> firefox lightweight? Pfft. Seamonkey is lighter now.
<runlevelten> So yeah, that was the plan initially.
<runlevelten> combo what's impossible?
<combo> runlevelten: it shows me that i have Direct Rendering YES just after format of '/' partition :|
<ubunturos> :-?
<combo> but 3d doesn't work
<combo> ( ATI Radeon 9600)
<combo> i didn't formatted /home partition so maybe somehow it caused that strange thing ? :/
<combo> runlevelten: do ya know maybe where is some good how-to install ATI drivers under kub-7.04 ? :}
<runlevelten> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<combo> runlevelten: danke :D
<runlevelten> combo: Do you mean after a fresh install? What driver are you running?
<Ralesk> combo: hah, a fellow 9600 user
<Ralesk> I saw the same, but the moment I started Xgl instead, I got Mesa and no direct rendering
<NickPresta> ubunturos, you might just want to use Konqueror. According to exmap, I'm using a mere 16MB for Konqueror alone...
<Ralesk> so bleh :)
<runlevelten> combo:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<combo> what mean what driver? idunno... ahev tried every... fglxr, XGL, AIGLX
<Ralesk> fglrx doesn't even work for me
<combo> i have no knowledge 'bout that.. .just want to work it :)
<runlevelten> fglrx is not some kind of alternative to xgl.
<ubunturos> NickPresta: I do use Konqueror, but there are a few emails (I access web based email) that hang "konqueror" as well
<Ralesk> I get a black screen (not turned off, just black)
<runlevelten> And why you'd go near aiglx with an old radeon is beyond me.
<sparr> is there a kubuntu-on-tablet-pc howto?
<ubunturos> NickPresta: may be they are random HTML emails :( :0/
<NickPresta> ubunturos, oh. That sucks =(
<combo> there is written driver: kbd, wacom, mouse, wacom, wacom, wacom and ATI
<combo> that's all
<combo> is this matter ? :}
<Ralesk> runlevelten: 9600 isn't /that/ old :3
<combo> i just want to make my accelerate working! :|
<combo> Ralesk: one month ago i had BERYL on it ;P
<runlevelten> combo: then you want fglrx.
<combo> so i think it works very well :)
<ubunturos> NickPresta: I have got used to Alt+O and Alt+D, so using two browsers isn't really difficult ;)
<runlevelten> Ralesk: I didn't say it was that old. I said it was old. :)
<combo> runlevelten: 'fglrx'... let me ask u something... where was it....
<combo> wait a sec..
<runlevelten> combo: You won't get such great easy beryl with fglrx on that card, but if you want games and stuff.
<combo> i don't care beryl anymore
<combo> BERYL sux
<runlevelten> You'll need it.
<combo> it's borring any way
* runlevelten is using compiz-fusion/xgl/fglrx.
<combo> i just want make my screensaver work well :)
<Ralesk> last time I installed that crap, it clobbered my opengl .so which in turn made all the GL screensavers crash X :))  really good driver, thanks Ati, Inc :)))
<runlevelten> combo: then install the non-free fglrx drivers :(
<Ralesk> or get a 9200 :D  lol
<runlevelten> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<combo> runlevelten: is this non-free fglrx driver: ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<runlevelten> combo: read the howto.
<combo> or definately from this guide u gave me ?
<combo> runlevelten: ok
<sparr> i have turned on settings>desktop>behavior>fileicons>showpreviewsfor>images and i still have no thumbnails in konqueror.  help?
<runlevelten> combo: I've seen you referring to xgl and fglrx as if they do anything like the same thing. Stop trying to run before you can walk, have a nice cuppa, and follow the howto ;)
<runlevelten> that's my advice anyway :D
<runlevelten> sparr: switched on previews in konqueror's view  preview and puyt it on icon view?
<combo> runlevelten: one more question: is this good for *Kubuntu?
* runlevelten pours combo that cuppa
<combo> restricted-manager
<sparr> problem was the kde file size limit for preview generation, thanks
<runlevelten> combo: yep.
<combo> cuz it would install synaptic for gnome, right ? :}
<Jucato> oh hi sparr :)
<combo> runlevelten: but as u advise :)
<combo> going work - sija!
<runlevelten> combo: None of this will hurt. Package management GUIs are a single-instance app and you won't be running 3D games whilst using them.
<runlevelten> It doesn't hurt to use synaptic imo.
<runlevelten> which you won't be anyway :)
<runlevelten> heh
<kraut> moin
<Jucato> binary package managers are single instance apps... the only package managers I know of that aren't single instance would be source-based (Gentoo)
<runlevelten> I'm not aware of a GUI front end for emerge in kubuntu.
<jussi01> is it possible to connect a nokia 9300i to linux? if so, which software do I need?
<runlevelten> jussi01: I don't know about the 9300i so much, and it depends what you mean by "connect" - access the files? sync the calendar? bluetooth? usb cable? etc. :)
<runlevelten> By bluetooth, probably yes. Through USB mass storage if the phone provides it, probably yes.
<runlevelten> For wired  management directly, there are programs called kandy and gnokii which I've never ever seen work, but you can do most stuff without them anyway.
<NickPresta> !info sdl
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<flaccid> !find sdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 54 others)
<flaccid> i think you install libsdl-mixer.12 and the rest dep
<flaccid> or just install all the non dev libsdl pkgs
<NickPresta> I want to compile my app. written in C++. It uses SDL. I installed all the -dev packages
<se7en^Of^9> need help with KubuntuRestrictedManager what package do i have to install
<flaccid> NickPresta: install build-essential to compile
* flaccid has never heard of KubuntuRestricedManager
<flaccid> its a wip iirc
<flaccid> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-restricted-manager
<flaccid> its not made yet
* jussi01 throws things at sysadmins taking his internet access...
<NickPresta> Ive had build-essential on this machine forever
<NickPresta> ive compiled tons of other stuff
<NickPresta> 'm just having a problem with SDL in particular
<se7en^Of^9> flaccid: yes i read that i just don't know how to install
<holycow> hi guys
<NickPresta> !hi | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jussi01> so anyone know the answer to my question? or did it not get through
<flaccid> se7en^Of^9: [17:22]  <flaccid> its not made yet
<se7en^Of^9> it runs on my desktop
<holycow> i'm trying to add a new profile to kiosk profile manager but it requires a root pass.  i refuse to create a root account as it should be sudo aware.  does anyone know how to run it properly? maybe i should start it up with kdesu?
<holycow> hello NickPresta
<se7en^Of^9> guty tribe 5
<flaccid> jussi01: someone will answer if they can help
<jussi01> flaccid: I know, but I wanted to check it was seen as I disconnected straigh after
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> did you look on the wiki?
<flaccid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMobilePhonesNokia
<se7en^Of^9> flaccid: my desktop has under system settings>>advanced>>resticted drivers ... my notebook doesn't ... what package would i have to install ???
<NickPresta> wow
<flaccid> se7en^Of^9: i'll say it again. they have not made krestrictedmanager yet!!!
<NickPresta> now it works just like before
<NickPresta> incredibly strange.
<NickPresta> although it may be my fault as it is quite late
<sx66> how do you get opera installed?
<holycow> what is the kde menu manager again? or where is the shorcut to it?
<flaccid> se7en^Of^9: you can install restricted-manager however
<flaccid> sx66: install the package 'opera'
<flaccid> holycow: right click k button | menu editor
<sx66> flaccid: I did, now what?
<holycow> oh!
<holycow> haha danke
<flaccid> sx66: run the program 'opera'
<flaccid> it should put a menu item in there too
<se7en^Of^9> ok i will try flaccid i didn't try that because it will install synaptic package manager as well ...
* flaccid nods
<sx66> flaccid: I went to opera.com, downloaded the ubuntu package, and when I click the icon I can not find it
<flaccid> sx66: thats wrong
<flaccid> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> sx66: you don't install from the website. its in the repos
<sx66> k
<holycow> sigh
<flaccid> only install from the site if you want latest version. then you have d/l the .deb and install manually using dpg -i pkg.deb
<holycow> and yet again a kde app outperforms the gnome equivalent
<holycow> i know the dude that coded up the gnome menu editor, great guy but its slooooow
<holycow> this is wicked
<flaccid> yeah but it seems to be missing a search (unless im blind)
<paritosh1010> whats the classpath and java_home for sun-java6-jdk installation
<flaccid> they are environment variables
<paritosh1010> its /usr/lib/jvm/sun-java-1.6.0.00 right?
<paritosh1010> no i mean..what are the values
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> no idea sorry
<runlevelten> "Write once..."
<holycow> kiosktool is pretty cool
<paritosh1010> runlevelten: ?
<holycow> what draws the desktop in kde?
<runlevelten> kdesktop
<holycow> danke
<runlevelten> bitte.
<flaccid> ich bin macgyver
<se7en^Of^9> hilfe kraut control
<kraut> se7en^Of^9: bitte?
<paritosh1010> what are the values of CLASSPATH AND JAVA_HOME set in kubuntu feisty for java6 packages?? anybody?
<se7en^Of^9> :)
<sx66> flaccid: I am still lost on that link you have pushed, how do I install opera?
<flaccid> sx66: do you know how to install a package
<sx66> flaccid: no
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sx66> okay
<flaccid> have a read of that, then simply install the opera package with adept
<flaccid> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<holycow> adept needs a bit of work in comparison to synaptic but alas there is no point, synaptic works fine in kde
<flaccid> you probably will need to manage repos in adept and enable canonical commercial
<runlevelten> Lots of people are giving adept a chance to get it up to scratch, but yes I agree, synaptic is completely fine.
<runlevelten> should probably be default, to be honest.
<holycow> i agree
<flaccid> isn't synaptic gtk
<runlevelten> Yes.
<flaccid> can't be default..
<holycow> and i am totally starting to hate bloody firefox
<holycow> slow as ass no matter what you do in comparison to konq
<runlevelten> Why not, exactly?
<holycow> well i'm not being totally fair
<holycow> the flash plugin takes it down a lot
<runlevelten> I see firefox installed. Dumb superstition against using a particularly library is not for KDE users.
<combo_> - where can i download 'libfaad2-0' from ??
<holycow> thats really adobes fault
<flaccid> runlevelten: it needs to be a qt app because we are kde, not gnome
<holycow> but it still is just slow
<combo_> runlevelten: dude - u're briliant! it works as hell :D:D THX a looooooot ;)
<runlevelten> A qt app like firefox?
<flaccid> firefox is gtk
<combo_> runlevelten:  i mean ATI drivers ;P
<holycow> ff isn't gtk, it has its own toolkit
<runlevelten> no combo_: really glad to hear it.
<holycow> its just binds to gtk bits
<flaccid> which is based on gtk...
<runlevelten> flaccid: then it must be expunged from the KDE desktop surely, because Gtk is "unlucky".
<flaccid> its simply an extension
<flaccid> runlevelten: its simple. kde uses qt, not gtk.
<sx66> I can not find opera in the resp.
<holycow> i'm interested to see whats going to happen with the "re-merging" of webkit stuff
<runlevelten> Not really, if nearly every user is going to have gtk anyway.
<flaccid> sx66: enable the commercial repos in adept first then update the package list
<holycow> i'm not crazy about apple at all but maybe there are performance benefits we are going to see
<runlevelten> Have your own opinion though. Somebody's got to fall prey to NIH I suppose.
<flaccid> holycow: from what i heard webkit are denying khtml patches
<holycow> flaccid: really?
<holycow> doesn't surprise me
<flaccid> runlevelten: NIH?
<combo_> where can i get 'libfaad2-0' ? :}
<flaccid> !find libfaad
<ubotu> Found: libfaad2-0, libfaad2-dev
<flaccid> !info libfaad2-0
<ubotu> libfaad2-0: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 193 kB, installed size 544 kB
<sx66> flaccid: where do I find the commerical repos in the adept?
<runlevelten> webkit and khtml are so divergent now it's barely worth bothering.
<flaccid> its not a matter of bothering really
<flaccid> sx66: please read the adept tutorial
<sx66> flaccid: all of the resp are checked....
<flaccid> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<holycow> runlevelten: who is trying to re-merge the webkit stuff?  sounds like someone thinks there might be something to it .. i could be wrong?
<flaccid> sx66: make sure you have done https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-9a7a4519857af012ff775e9c0f15fbce60173676 and updated the package list
<Jucato> holycow, runlevelten: Trolltech is working with Apple (a bit) in merging WebKit and KHTML again. Trolltech is interested in using WebKit for Qt
<holycow> okay in kde where to i tell it to turn on xdmcp?  in gnome it was gdm
<holycow> Jucato: ohhhhhhhhhh
<holycow> okay
<flaccid> Jucato: in other words they want the patches which apple is denying :)
<holycow> i REALLY hate apple
<holycow> they take but give shit back
<runlevelten> Well merging them should prove an interesting effort, heh
<Jucato> flaccid: they're actually working in Apple's repositories last I checked
<flaccid> Jucato: that doesn't mean they are getting what they want
<Jucato> Apple didn't really deny patches to KHTML. that wouldn't be possible because of GPL
<flaccid> how so
<Jucato> anyway, I'm hardly the one to know all the nitty-gritty details, since that topic in itself is highly kontroversial within KDE
<flaccid> put it this way, they did
<runlevelten> They just made it almost worthless trying to merge anything back in.
<flaccid> kde devs are still going on about it
<Jucato> Apple still gave patches back, not in the way that KDE could make use of them
<holycow> runlevelten: and i bet its deliberate
<flaccid> they didn't get *all* the patches
<holycow> i thought khtml was originally chose because it was cleaner codebase than mozilla right?
<runlevelten> I don't know about deliberate, to be honest.
<flaccid> that would be one of the reasons
<runlevelten> Apple do seem to have a bit of a mental block about open source sometimes.
<runlevelten> Did you ever try to participate in Darwin? Pfffft.
<Jucato> what can I say, it's Apple :)
<holycow> thankfully they have all the bsd folks to leech off of and not give anything back
<holycow> yey freedom
<Jucato> yay BSD license! hehehe
<holycow> how has qt been about particapating in open source? now that its gpld everywhere are there any corners left where they are being stingy?
<holycow> i read something about wireless proprietary something or other
<holycow> trolltech even
<Jucato> well there's still a commercial Qt license, if that's what you mean
<flaccid> i thought that was finally rid of
<Jucato> and part of their development is still behind closed doors afaik... though they've been trying to really be open, again afaik
<runlevelten> tbh, the Qt that's available is great, if you're writing free Free software.
<flaccid> ah well
<Jucato> it's still dual licensed
<Jucato> GPL or commercial
<holycow> i actually like that they have a commercial component, as long as they are making money they keep on improving it ... but the biggest reason for gnomes existence in the past has been freedom of the qt toolkit
<Jucato> in the commercial license, you're free to choose your own license
<runlevelten> indeed. It's reasonable, to be honest.
<flaccid> i think its reasonable
<Jucato> it is reasonable... but sometimes just.. um... how should I put it...
<runlevelten> annoying.
<Jucato> well not really...
<Jucato> bothersome more like it
* jussi01 throws the discussion to offtopic, and asks if its possible to change the name of remote shares on the desktop?
<ahvargas> hi anyone which file in its called the Xserver ??
<Jucato> er yeah...
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> heheheh ;)
<Jucato> my bad :P
<jussi01> lol
<holycow> lol
<holycow> okay speaking of kde, where do i turn on xdmcp?
<runlevelten> You can rename the links in remote:/ jussi01
<holycow> i need to watch a dvd remotely on a umpc :)
<flaccid> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<jussi01> runlevelten: aha, thanks
<holycow> oh jees right
<holycow> danke
<holycow> forgot about the bot
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> you can query ubotu
<flaccid> wiki is always best place to search as well and then google
<flaccid> then here
<runlevelten> you can search the factoids if you want, too.
<Jucato> or.. bot first (PM of course), wiki, forums, then google :)
<runlevelten> !somerandomnonsensetellusaboutthefactoidspage
<holycow> *hmmm*
<jussi01> runlevelten: hmmm, they dont exist in remote:/ ( I have samba shares mounted in fstab)
<holycow> that tldp post should maybe be a secondary post
<jussi01> !factoids | runlevelten
<databuddy> Fact:  The white part of your fingernail is called the lunula.
<ubotu> runlevelten: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<holycow> there is no kdm specific info there
<holycow> i remember somewhere kde having a checkbox for this ...
<flaccid> im off
<Jucato> bah!
<Jucato> didn't have time to turn him off :P
<runlevelten> jussi01: what are you trying to rename - the mounts or links to the mounts?
<ahvargas> help , i want to kwnow which script start xserver
<holycow> is kubuntu handled as a community project or a small dev team?
<jussi01> runlevelten: when you mount a samba share in fstab, it puts a link on the desktop called Remote Share (pathtoshare) I just want it to be called share
<runlevelten> jussi01: well if you can't rename the link (which you probably can with F2) you will want to use desktop-behaviour to disable automatic display of
<runlevelten> mounted samba shares, then create your own link.
<jussi01> no you cant rename the link :(
<jussi01> gah, its not fair... why cant it just be easy...
<runlevelten> called whatever you like. OK, then alt f2 kcontrol  Desktop  Behaviour  Device Icons and disable automatic creation of links to samba shares.
<runlevelten> Then make your own custom link :)
<jussi01> hehe, ok
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a subversion client that integrates with konqueror ?
<jussi01> !info ksvn | AnAnt
<ubotu> anant: Package ksvn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<runlevelten> well there's a kde subversion client and there's an svn:/ kioslave, although tbh I prefer qsvn for a gui.
<praecox> hey guys, what can I use to listen to streamed AAC+ format under Kubuntu?
<praecox> I installed xmms-mp4 but seems like it's not working.
<runlevelten> !faad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AnAnt> runlevelten: you mean, I can do svn:// in konqueror ?
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: kdesvn
<praecox> runlevelten, there's not even a word about playing AAC+ streamed media in Kubuntu.
<gnomefreak> kdesvn-kio-plugins
<AnAnt> thx
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: apt-cache search subversion will give you a bunch of results
<runlevelten> Oh yeah, I hit that before
<runlevelten> You want faad anyway.
<praecox> what is faad?
<praecox> runlevelten, will this package help me stream aac+ in xmms?
<runlevelten> I've no idea. I stopped using XMMS many years ago. It will provide the ability to decode them though.
<runlevelten> Which would probably be essential either way.
<praecox> runlevelten, ok, so which player you recommend for streaming aac+?
<runlevelten> there are various streaming servers available. It depends what you mean by stream.
<runlevelten> amarok is cool for daap sharing, for instance.
<Xetra> helo
<Xetra> i want to install kubuntu, but only have 650 mb cds, so it is too big
<drsys> hello people i need some help here. i have an emu1212m soundcard installed ,compiled the alsa 10.14 drivers utils libs ,loaded emu10k1 module in the kernel but still cant get no sound.lspci finds the soundcard though
<drsys> can anybody help out?
<shiz0r> guessin no1 is alive ?
<praecox> runlevelten, I mean I've got servers streaming media in AAC+ format. and I simply wanted to listen to it which I can't do it with xmms.
<runlevelten> Ah. What sort of streaming?
<praecox> runlevelten, that's why I'm looking for other good player which can play this streaming media.
<praecox> runlevelten, http://polskastacja.pl/play/aac_trax.pls
<runlevelten> Opens fine in amarok here
<shiz0r> does ne1 know anything about beryl and kubuntu compatibility ?
<runlevelten> blap, it's playing.
<Xetra> is it possible to install kubuntu from an .iso file?
<runlevelten> Ron Van Den Bueken Presents The Mystery - Emotion
<praecox> runlevelten, oh, ok. let me try it.
<praecox> runlevelten, could you possibly try in xmms?
<shiz0r> yea Xetra
<runlevelten> You would need to be able to play aac mind you.
<runlevelten> is XMMS still packaged these days then?
* runlevelten looks
<praecox> Error Loading Media
<praecox> There is no available decoder.
<praecox> runlevelten, it is.
<runlevelten> Wow cool! You can still get xmms packaged. I must look for pong :)
<praecox> runlevelten, look, this is what Amarok says to me when I try to play that stream.
<runlevelten> praecox: you installed everything to do with aac, right?
<Xetra> i can start the kubuntu installed, but it says the cd is corrupt, but at least i can boot with it..then how can i run the installation from an .iso file?
<runlevelten> faad/faad2 etc
<Xetra> installed=install cd
<praecox> runlevelten, just installed faad.
<praecox> runlevelten, restarted amarok but still the same problem.
<runlevelten> once you've successfully installed aac support, amarok should be fine.
<shiz0r> Xetra you can extract the contents of the ISO file with Isobuster
<runlevelten> wot engine?
<praecox> runlevelten, not sure what else is required for playing aac in amarok?
<Xetra> thanks
<underdog5004> why won't this crontab entry work? it works when I manually run the script:  27 01 * * mon sh /home/matthew/.btbackup.sh
<runlevelten> well I have libfaad and libfaad2 installed here, not sure anything else is needed tbh, but I have the codec kitchen sink installed
<runlevelten> I like to be able to play everything.
<underdog5004> no ideas?
<praecox> runlevelten, libfaad2-0 is already the newest version.
<runlevelten> and faad?
<hangthedj> faac and libfaac0
<praecox> runlevelten, faad is already the newest version.
<praecox> hangthedj, oh, let me try.
<runlevelten> faac are the encoders.
<runlevelten> I have them too, mind.
<runlevelten> *is
<praecox> libfaac0 is already the newest version.
<praecox> and just installed faac.
<hangthedj> i just did a aptitude search for aac and thats what came up.
<runlevelten> and you've restarted amarok after installing the support?
<praecox> damn, still error loading...
<praecox> runlevelten, yes.
<runlevelten> Weird. I've had aac working perfectly since at least 1.4.5
<hangthedj> you could always apt-get source amarok, then configure and see what your missing.
<praecox> hangthedj, yeah, but it's serious waste of time for me...
<runlevelten> right, xmms is here, let's see.
<runlevelten> No. XMMS doesn't work.
<praecox> yep. that's what I have already figured out by myself. ;)
<runlevelten> You don't need to read the amarok source. It should work.
<runlevelten> Wait... what version are you running?
<runlevelten> wait praecox... you did follow the instructions for playing proprietary formats, right?
<runlevelten> I've been working on the assumption you installed the libxine1-ffmpeg package..
<vbgunz> anyone know of a way I can audit the applications installed on my system and separate those which came with the system against those I've manually installed?
<praecox> runlevelten, oh, right. works now. my bad...
<praecox> runlevelten, thanks.
<runlevelten> Cool. :)
<runlevelten> No probs
<kewl> where these temporary (downloaded packages )files r stored??
<kewl> ??
<vbgunz> kewl:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<vbgunz> if you're talking about apt-get
<kewl> vbgunz:ok ya  i m using apt-get
<vbgunz> good luck
<kewl> vbunz: if i cancel the upgrade..& start it again then.....will it start allover again or will resume itself??
<kewl> so can i do upgrading in parts or i `ll hav to keep pc for whole night??
<aantn> Are there any kde 4 packages for feisty?
<Jucato> aantn: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<aantn> thanks
<aantn> has anyone here used it?
<Jucato> developers most probably
<jussi01> aantn: you will find more people who have used it in #ubuntu+1 , but that will be on gutsy
<aantn> kk
<Jucato> or most probably developers... since the 1st beta isn't really still that stable or good enough for end-user testing...
<aantn> kk
<mecannotread> guys do enyone know a good newstickerprogram for kubuntu
<jussi01> aantn: I tried it a couple of weeks ago..
<aantn> and?
<jussi01> its in the early stages of development.... not yet ready to be used, lots of stuff to be done, plenty of bugs and other annoyances...'
<aantn> ok
<jussi01> but that was a couple of weeks ago
<aantn> I mostly use gnome anyway
<runlevelten> mecannotread: akregator, or the newsticker applet for kicker.
<aantn> I just think its smoother
<runlevelten> Ah, the famous smoothness algorithm.
<aantn> runlevelten: lol
* jussi01 sighs
<aantn> that reminds me of the classic joke
<aantn> when developing programs you can only pick two out of the three following goals: low budget, speed, and quality
<mecannotread> runlevelten, thanx  for the info...
<runlevelten> np.
<Ardin> ok, so i have slackware installed right now, and i'm downloading a kubuntu cd... but i just got kde the way i want... if i leave my home directory alone, wil my settings stay, or will kubuntu do something funky with them?
<aristofon> anyone alive?
<Ardin> i am
<Ardin> bnut i dont think anyone else is
<aristofon> great
<aristofon> um
* Jucato yawns
<aristofon> how do i find a server for efnet
<aristofon> i hate IRC
<aristofon> and im fucking stoned
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aristofon> yes GNU bot
<aristofon> <33
<Jucato> we also have forums and mailing lists
<Roadrunner1985> hello
<Roadrunner1985> i have a question.
<aristofon> sup bra
<aristofon> homebro
<aristofon> broseph
<Roadrunner1985> i connect to a fritzbox over a atheros wlan. (wpa) i always need to enter a password before it starts connecting to the box.
<Roadrunner1985> how can i change this?
<aristofon> is this for WoW?
<aristofon> or phone
<aristofon> or what
<aristofon> beef
<jhutchins> Roadrunner1985: wtf is  fritzbox?
<Roadrunner1985> jhutchins: it is a wlan-router
<jhutchins> It's requiring a password? kubuntu is?
<aristofon> lol
<aristofon> im there with you
<Roadrunner1985> jhutchins: i enabled autologin. it is ubuntu
<aristofon> fritzywinterbox
<aristofon> will just have to chill
<jhutchins> Roadrunner1985: Where is the password required?
<Roadrunner1985> jhutchins: after login. i stored the wpa-password. to access it, i need to enter one
<Ralesk> aristofon: off the top of my head it would be irc.efnet.org but I haven't been to those waters in ages...
<Ralesk> Roadrunner1985: ah, in kwallet?
<aristofon> XBINS
<aristofon> strrraiighhttt uppp
<aristofon> =P
<Ralesk> that's a security measure.  it asks for the master password because that's good for you :)
<Roadrunner1985> Ralesk: it is the tools for managing my keyrings in ubuntu. don't know the name now
<Roadrunner1985> Ralesk: yea. it is nice. but i need to turn this asking off.
<Ralesk> can't
<Roadrunner1985> cant? damn
<Ralesk> unless you don't set a master password to begin with
<Ralesk> which is a nasty way of getting around it :P
<jussi01> Roadrunner1985: is it the keyring password its asking for?
<Roadrunner1985> jussi01: yes it is
<jussi01> Roadrunner1985: just go and create a wallet with no password.
<Roadrunner1985> jussi01: how to do? i'm a bit new to ubuntu
<jussi01> its got nothing to do with your sudo password
<jussi01> Roadrunner1985: click on the wallet in system tray, file->new wallet then delete the old wallet
<Roadrunner1985> jussi01: i found. but it wont create one without a password.
<jussi01> just leave the password blank
<bjwebb> is there a way to change screen resolution for one user to + 1024*768 without affecting other users?
<Roadrunner1985> jussi01: flieds: keyring-name, password and password. i entered a name and leaved passwords blank. but nothing happens.
<Roadrunner1985> jussi01: im using ubuntu 7.04
<jussi01> Roadrunner1985: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Roadrunner1985> ubuntu
<jussi01> oh, this is the help channel for kubuntu
<Roadrunner1985> oh.
<jussi01> but its different there
<Roadrunner1985> #ubuntu?
<jussi01> just install libpam-keyring
<jussi01> should fix it
<Roadrunner1985> jussi01: okay. hope that it is fix now. otherwise i have no more ssh-connection ^^
<jussi01> Roadrunner1985: hope so too. sometimes it requires a small change to a certain file. have a search on ubuntuforums for libpam-keyring and you will find more info
<mecannotread> does somebody know how to install kde4
<Roadrunner1985> jussi01: thanks :)
<jussi01> Roadrunner1985: :)
<Jucato> mecannotread: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<Roadrunner1985> so hope i have luck. see you later
<mecannotread> Jucato, thanks for the info...
<EviL_AciD> !ita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ita - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhatlelid> I suddenly get NOICE on my Optical 7.1 Audio output from my Abit IL-90MV (Only in Kubuntu, not in Vista or XP) Help :P
<joseph1110216> someone help. i type kismet in the terminal but it starts and says "waiting for the server to start before starting ui
<EviL_AciD> italian channel?
<runlevelten> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nicolas> hello!
<jussi01> hey everyone, I need a basic paint program for kde, ideas?
<nicolas> to secure my linux i m looking for a package name Shadow, but i cant find it... do you know where it is?
<joseph1110216> anyone know of any packet sniffers for windows or linux, that dont need me to have extra hardware installed such as the linksys wrt54g router or the airpcap adapter.
<nicolas> it's not basic but Gimp?
<nicolas> !shadow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info shadow
<ubotu> Package shadow does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> nicolas: no, i want something _basic_
<nicolas> http://www.tuxpaint.org/links/?lang=en very basic :)
<jussi01> ahhh, found one
<jussi01> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<Ralesk> an even more basic one would be kolourpaint :P
<Ralesk> but that's pushing it
<runlevelten> no, kolourpaint sounds like what jussi01's asking for
<runlevelten> If it's for a small child jussi01, do check out tuxpaint.
<jussi01> runlevelten: no, I just needed to do some _basic_ manipulation and didnt have time to figure out/download the gimp. osrted now
<JuJuBee> Morning
<JuJuBee> or whatever time it is where you are :)
<JuJuBee> I have added some menu items to the Kmenu and I wish to make this the starting point for all new users.  What do I copy to /etc/skel to make this happen from .kde?
<riorio> any experts on Kopete around?
<riorio> I'm trying to identify on irc but can't find the system tab
<jussi01> riorio: just do /ns identify paswordhere
<riorio> /nickserv identify harmageddon
<riorio> bl
<riorio> how do I change my irc password?
<fkm> ./nickserv help
<riorio> thx
<fkm> Youre welcome ;)
<fkm> I didn't look after my account for some time. So I can't really give you the command to the specific help. But I guess you'll figure that out yourself :)
<riorio> I found it :)
<fkm> :)
<riorio>   /msg nickserv set password <newpassword>
<riorio> iirc
<runlevelten> JuJuBee: There are global links directories, make your changes in there not /et/skel
<fkm> Heheh :) IRC ftw!
<hnsn> heja sverige
<freepenguin> messaggio
<runlevelten> or /etc/skel, heh
<contrast83> JuJuBee: Still around?
<contrast83> JuJuBee: /usr/share/applications is where you'll put most of those .desktop files, some will go in /usr/share/applications
<malqos> how can i format my  ipod useing terminal?
<fairman> Hi, how can i see shared folders (via NFS) on another PC? (I set NFS sharing for one folder and i can not see on another PC with Kubuntu)
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<angel> hi
<peterbuldge> do you guys kubuntu
<peterbuldge> cause I kubuntu
<peterbuldge> I kubuntu like crazy
<hnsn> plx
<PhinnFort> all the time
<peterbuldge> I kubuntu so much I need a salve or ointment of some type
<peterbuldge> what kind of plugins are available for kopete
<peterbuldge> I've looked around but I never really much
<peterbuldge> is it just not very extensible?
<PhinnFort> write some yourself
<PhinnFort> it has everything i need, so...
<peterbuldge> I was just wondering
<peterbuldge> I like kopete a lot
<peterbuldge> pidgin I cant stand
<PhinnFort> pidgin is fugly, too
<peterbuldge> it has everything I need too really I just would like to see what crazy stuff people come up with for it
<PhinnFort> heh
<peterbuldge> what's so hard about putting webcam capability in the open source messengers
<peterbuldge> I mean
<peterbuldge> kopete has it
<PhinnFort> kopete has excellent support
<peterbuldge> but its like the only one
<PhinnFort> amsn also has good support, afaik
<PhinnFort> i dunno about pidgin, though
<peterbuldge> on xp I use miranda and I love it cause its so customizable
<peterbuldge> but no cam support
<Jucato> as for plugins... you might want to ask in #kopete if they have more 3rd party ones
<peterbuldge> in fact there's bascially a ban on the forums on even asking about it
<peterbuldge> so what's so hard about putting in webcam support
<combo> hi, i wanted to ask what might be the reason of maximum RAM absorbtion ? :/ always there is in use about 700 mb of 758 mb DDR | everything works fine
<PhinnFort> understandable, if people tend to whine about it
<peterbuldge> I'm not a coder so I do not know
<combo> where can i check this out ?
<PhinnFort> combo: linux automatically use all the ram to make your computer faster
<peterbuldge> and thanks for the tip juc
<Jucato> sure
<Jucato> !ram | combo
<ubotu> combo: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<combo> PhinnFort & Jucato - THX :)
<Jucato> "maximum ram absorption"... that sounds funky :)
<PhinnFort> np
<Jucato> in short: Linux makes use of that RAM you spent your money on :)
<PhinnFort> :p
<peterbuldge> yeah linux runs so much smoother than xp
<peterbuldge> yet in takes longer to start up
<peterbuldge> trade off
<PhinnFort> well, it boots several magnitudes faster here
<PhinnFort> even though i have webservers and everything starting
<peterbuldge> hmm
<peterbuldge> that's odd
<PhinnFort> !speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peterbuldge> I have a pretty hefty pc
<PhinnFort> have you disabled atimes and stuff?
<PhinnFort> I don't
<PhinnFort> 512mb ram, 1,8ghz athlon64
<peterbuldge> it doesnt really bother me cause once it starts it runs beautifully
<peterbuldge> amd sempron +3000  1.99ghz  2 gb ram here
<riorio> Kubuntu/KDE is stealing ctrl+tab from Blender.  How can I change the default shortkeys?
<Jucato> riorio: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<riorio> thx...
<K99Brain> -part
<malqos> how  can i format my ipod?
<peterbuldge> what's a good kde desktop search app?
<Jucato> strigi (if your distro already has it)
<hydrogen> google search!
<Jucato> it's the only truly kde-oriented one... of course there's kerry for beagle
<hydrogen> we did this last night
<Jucato> lol yeah
<Jucato> deja vu (fonts)
<deville> hi
<deville> asl pls???
<deville> :D
<hydrogen> 12/m/13"
<hydrogen> oh wait... l stands for location
<Jucato> lol
<hydrogen> not length
<Jucato> roflmao
<hydrogen> bah
<hydrogen> I always forget :/
<Jucato> convenient amnesia :)
<peterbuldge> yeah I do not wanna use google
<deville> bwahahha
<peterbuldge> thanks for the suggestions
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> alt+f2: locate:/blah
<hydrogen> low cost way
<peterbuldge> ha
<hydrogen> which actually is fairly fast
<Jucato> except you have to rebuild the locate db once in a while
<hydrogen> its on a cron!
<peterbuldge> I see
<Jucato> updatedb? fast? O.o
<hydrogen>  /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<Jucato> oh slocate
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> fooooooood
<hydrogen> granted
<hydrogen> rlocate would be better
<hydrogen> but no one tends to use it
<maxamillion> does kubuntu come with kppp as a default installed application
<maxamillion> ?
<Jucato> yes
<maxamillion> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> for dialup
<maxamillion> Jucato: well ... i need it for a GSM network connection and the only documentation i can find is for how to set it up using kppp
<maxamillion> Jucato: thank you
<Jucato> ok then
<Gast550> hallo, ist der intel matrix raid controller mit kubuntu kompatibel ?
<pag> !de | Gast550
<ubotu> Gast550: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<deville> umm
<deville> may i ask somthing???
<pag> !ask | deville
<ubotu> deville: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deville> hehe
<deville> umm
<deville> y can't i connect to DALnet??
<deville> hehehe
<pag> deville, try to be more specific...
<deville> [21:25]  [Info]  Looking for server davis.dal.net:7000...
<deville> [21:25]  [Info]  Server found, connecting...
<deville> [21:28]  [Error]  Connection to Server davis.dal.net lost: operation is not supported. Trying to reconnect.
* genii sips a coffee
<pag> try some other dalnet server than davis?
<deville> i tried others
<deville> aleary
<deville> already
<deville> but it jst wont work
<pag> deville, which irc-client are you using?
<genii> maybe try port 6667 instead of 70000
<genii> 7000 rather
<deville> but based on their website..its 7000
<Jucato> genii!!!!!!!!!
<genii> Jucato!!
<Jucato> I saved up a pool of coffee for you :)
<genii> Jucato: Cool, i appreciate it :)
<greenday> hi guys .. i have a question ..
<greenday> i wanna install guarddog..
<greenday> but it says : rc.firewall does not exist
<greenday> should i create a rc.firewall file ?
<Jucato> oh I know next to nothing about firewalls... except the ones casted by mages
<__Blue2__> :)
<__Blue2__> dont know what to do
<__Blue2__> anyone has any idea ?
<pag> __Blue2__, so doest the installation fail because of this?
<pag> s/doest/does
<genii> is there a file /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall ?
<na82guy> good morning! who knows why when i try to join to a irc channel it says i.e.: "closing link: unknown@xx.xx.xx. ... unauthorized connection"? what does it mean? what do I do wrong?
<__Blue2__> no
<__Blue2__> there is no file such as rc.firewall
<__Blue2__> and installation is cancelled cause of that.
<genii> __Blue2__: Try then: sudo touch /etc/rc.firewall       and see if guarddog can finish install
<__Blue2__> genii: ok .. let me try it.
<MMatic> hello
<MMatic> hi guys
<MMatic> I was hoping someone could help me
<MMatic> I have trouble setting up mu internet with ubuntu
<na82guy> you are not the one!!! :D
<MMatic> I couple of days I had installed ubuntu
<ubuntu> hello
<na82guy> hi
<MMatic> I plugged in my lan routed adsl and it worked!
<genii> work AFK 3-5 mins
<MMatic> but now
<MMatic> its not working
<MMatic> on top of that
<MMatic> I have a wireless conection
<MMatic> which is recognised
<reizend> !enter | MMatic
<ubotu> MMatic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<__Blue2__> genii: Thanx for your help. it worked now. and guarddog says " if you use guarddog firewall file will be overwritten " .. so no problem :)
<MMatic> ok
<MMatic> so I have wireless network which is recognised but it does not connect, it says that my hardware cannot supportthe security
<hydrogen> !space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !enter > /dev/null
<hydrogen> hoHo!
<hydrogen> what file do I futz in to make xhost + permanent
<MMatic> it says "Error connecting to wireless network" then "The requested wireless network requires security capabilities unsupported by your hardware"
<MMatic> I have a belkin F5D9050B G PLus USB Netwwork adapter
<MMatic> could someone please help me..
<genii> back
<MMatic> how can I input a WEP Key into the wireless connection?
<Jucato> MMatic: right-click on the knetworkmanager icon, Manual configuration, select the wireless network device, Configure Device?
<MMatic> I dont have that optio
<MMatic> I see the wireless network, but when I right click on the actual wireless network it comes up with the same error message again
<MMatic> Ok I think I see what you mean I am in the network settings
<MMatic> there is two wireless options wmaster0 and wlan0
<MMatic> bothe say roaming mode enabled
<wers> how do I join  #ubuntu-ph?
<wers> how do I join  #ubuntu-ph ?
<Jucato> wers: just click on it
<MMatic> Jucato
<MMatic> what should I do?
<Jucato> MMatic: sorry no idea
<MMatic> ok
<MMatic> well do you know anything about the standard connection
<foo25_> Nickname in use O.o
<__Blue2__> what is the best html editor for kubuntu ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> vi
<Daisuke_Laptop> or, for a realistic answer, check out bluefish and nvu
<__Blue2__> Daisuke_Laptop: which one is better ?
<__Blue2__> which one do you prefer ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't do much html work, so it's a tossup
<Daisuke_Laptop> both are open, free, and in the repos, so it'll cost nothing to check em both out :)
<__Blue2__> i see .. thanx Daisuke_Laptop do you know if its possible to use " macromedia dreamwear " at kubuntu ?
<__Blue2__> *dreamweaver :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> while you can probably run it under wine, it will likely present more problems than it's worth
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're looking for something dreamweaver-like, check out nvu first
<rustalot> the live CD doesn't work
<__Blue2__> thanx Daisuke_Laptop i have another question. i enlarge the font at Konsole. but when reopen the konsole i see that my settlings are lost.. so i enlarge everytime.. do you have any idea about this ?
<martijn81> __Blue2__: settings save as default
<__Blue2__> i tried that but not worked.. let me try it again .. martijn81
<fdoving> Jucato: nice to see you back. :)
<Jucato> hehe thanks fdoving :)
<MementoMori> any postfix guru here?
<fdoving> MementoMori: depends on your problem.
<Karti> Daisuke_Laptop: I think nvu is now Kompozer unless I am mistaken (for the moment)
<MementoMori> it's very simple: I wanto a virtual domain to do only local delivery
<luh> hi
<Daisuke_Laptop> wasn't aware of that change
<Daisuke_Laptop> see, told you i didn't do much with html :)
<__Blue2__> Karti: but i found nvu installation packages. .
<MementoMori> fdoving: is this a simple problem? ;)
<fdoving> MementoMori: well.. if you configure the domain as a local, it'll get delivered locally anyhow.
<luh> i was just trying to install adobe acrobat 7.0, following the instructions from wiki.ubuntuusers.de - and when i try to start it afterwards I'll get this message:
<Karti> Was just looking the site and as was trying to get nvu  and the ubuntu page was saying that it was "Kompozer is a better nvu, to be used until next nvu release"
<luh> paul@atelier:~$ acroread
<luh> exec: 758: /usr/local/bin/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: not found
<luh> the file is there
<luh> permission is rwxr-wr-w
<__Blue2__> Karti: i see.. is nvu something like "macromedia dreamweaver " ?
<luh> anyone an idea?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i already told you that was the closest you'd get without struggling to run dreamweaver i nwine
<Karti> __Blue2__: It is a WYSIWYG app. The best thing about DW Suite is that the package consists of everything that you would require, with flash, graphics etc but Daisuke_Laptop is right.
<U238Willy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KompoZer (based on NVU..)
<Karti> I currently use Quant+ but I am moving back to code only as its neater, thoughI also use Netfusion Object in Windows
<__Blue2__> i see.. thanx guys :)
<Karti> U238Willy: I like the "where it was favourably compared to Adobe Dreamweaver."
<luh> anyone?
<U238Willy> I've not used either.. though.. i have used Quanta+
<U238Willy> i should try it out.
<Karti> luh: have you tried sudo apt-get install acroread - worked for me?
<luh> on feisty?
<luh> can't find that package
<Karti> Sorry I also have the medibuntu repositories
<luh> do they work on feisty? or does that screw anything?
<luh> else I'll just add those repos
<Karti> I have had no issues with my feisty for the last 4 months http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/ if you are interested
<luh> is it a 32 or 64 bit system?
<Karti> I'm on 64 bit but I used it on 32
<U238Willy> Thanks, Karti
<luh> i just tried to install the edgy version, but it complained about being a i386 packet and my system is amd64
<U238Willy> that look interesting.
<U238Willy> *looks
<tim> mmmmmm any one here know how to install WL on dells
<tim> any one ?
<Karti> luh: I am using it on AMD 64
<__Blue2__> which IM do you use ?.. amsn / miranda / gaim or any others ?.
<luh> can you show me your repositories list? then i'll copy the parts i need Karti
<thewickerman> Is there a way that by which I can force the installation of the package releases in the apt-get cache regardless of whether it is the newest version or not?
<Karti> luh: did you add the repository following these instructions? http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository-old.php
<nevermind> hey
<nevermind> got a problemo
<tim> hay
<tim> i have nevermind
<tim> im still baffeled about how to get a WL on dell
<luh> sorry to ask once more Karti - you have the edgy or the feisty repos of medibuntu?
<nevermind> well, im trying to connect to a windows network, to see the folders... how do i do that?
<Karti> 7.04 fiesty
<__Blue2__> Karti: maybe u know.. there is a program for to make desktop .. what is it ? gdesklat ? ..
<tim> connecting to a windows servers hard
<__Blue2__> make the desktop better *
<tim> one sec nevermind ill go get desk referance im a networking student
<nevermind> not a server, a router from home
<Karti> tim what is WL?
<nevermind> *at
<Karti> __Blue2__: What do you mean make it better?
<tim> so what you just wanna connect to a route at home
<__Blue2__> to add some new features for kde.. such as watch / notes .. new icons .. etc.
<Karti> tim: you need smbfs and ntfs-3g to access windows drives
<bahr> wow kubuntu is much nicer looking an intuitive than xp :-o
<tim> i prefer kubuntu but ubuntu reconises my external
<Karti> __Blue2__: I use Super Karamba if that is what you mean
<tim> and cant be botherd downlaoding the kde pakages
<nevermind> does anyone know how to connect to a windows router? and access windows based shared files
<Karti> tim: they are small
<tim> really
<tim> and never mind ive got a deskreference for networking infornt of me ill just look it up now
<__Blue2__> Karti: its for kubuntu dapper drake right ? coz i heard that was something like gdesklet or gdeskjet or something like that ?
<Karti> __Blue2__: if you search in the command line by apt-cache search gdesklet you may get results
<__Blue2__> thanxx
<tim> ok its too much stuff to write down in here for co nnecting to the router and access the shared files
<drif> nevermind: just open konqueror and type smb:/
<Karti> nevermind: if you use the Remote Places on the System Menu to connect you should be ok
<Karti> tim it is easy...
<luh> thx Karti - seems to work (downloading and installing right now)
<tim> my deskreference is talking about server not router
<tim> dosnt talk about smaba and stuff like that] 
<dabbler> anyone know of a QT version of firestarter?
<tim> and which kde files should i download to change the interface look
<dabbler> or is firestarter ok on KDE
<Karti> As drif says you can also type in the ip address in the browser
<bahr> I just switched to Kubuntu from Windows, so I don't really know taht many applications in Linux, can somebody recommend me a descent usenet reader application?
<drif> Karti: no need to even type ip - you can browse the workgroups etc..
<Karti> __Blue2__: Here is your required website http://www.gdesklets.de/
<Arwen> bahr, maybe trn
<tim> mmmmmm why cant ubuntu be like suse nd ask if you want gnoe or kde setup
<Arwen> because then the install media would be twice as large?
<tim> ok good point
<Karti> tim are you on the ubuntu server with no GUI?
<tim> nah im using gnome
<tim> why ?
<jussi01> dabbler: guarddog
<jussi01> !info guarddog | dabbler
<fdoving> tim: it asks you to select which CD you want. Kubuntu or Ubuntu. basically the same thing.
<ubotu> dabbler: guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Karti> just gonna say install the desktop
<dabbler> ty
<tim> well you see
<tim> with my external which houses everything with kubuntu it dosnt reconise it but for some reason ubuntu 7 does
<__Blue2__> Karti: thanx.. i have found it .. gdesklets is for gnome .. i should use superkaramba i think..
<tim> so im using ubuntu to access that solely
<Karti> __Blue2__: I only use a few bits but I am more than happy with it
<tim> well karti you got a weblink to install kde desktop rather then gnome i wanna keep some key systems though that are in ubuntu
<Karti> drif: thanks for the workgroup info :)
<_Shade_> is there anyone using gutsy?
<drif> Karti: np :)
<Karti> tim: I just do it through the command line - sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (me thinks)
<tim> ok ill try it
<Karti> tim: just searched for it and it is that
<tim> it cant find package kubuntu-desktop
<mkargar> hello
<drif> tim: strange
<Ralesk> are you sure you're using ubuntu? :)
<Karti> tlol
<tim> well im pretty damn sure
<tim> tim@tim-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-Desktop
<tim> Password:
<tim> Reading package lists... Done
<tim> Building dependency tree... Done
<tim> E: Couldn't find package Kubuntu-Desktop
<drif> tim: got your repositories (sources.list) right?
<drif> tim: not Kubuntu
<Ralesk> don't capitalise it
<drif> kubuntu
<tim> ok
<Ralesk> kubuntu-desktop
<drif> tim: do not improvise there ;)
<martijn81> and use paste-bin
<Karti> tim: try searching first but as they say no caps
<tim> ok
<tim> didnt know cmd was case sesative
<luh> Karti, works - thx once more
<Karti> linux is case sensitive is it not *hides*
<tim> so if i install the kubuntu now will it just upgrade it to that
<Ralesk> tim: everything is case sensitive unless mentioned otherwise :)
<Karti> tim: from my server 7.04 it added the gui by using that command
<tim> ok
<drif> tim: it's package name, not command - which is very case sensitive
<tim> thanx karti
<tim> i still need to get this stupid bcmwl5 sorted out
<Karti> no probs, its only what I have learn't from these people in this channel ;)
<drif> tim: but like Ralesk mentioned - consider about everything case sensitive from now on
<tim> kk drif
<__Blue2__> can i update kde by using apt-get ?
<tim> hehehehe now blues asking :P
<Ralesk> __Blue2__: can update anything and everything with apt-get
<__Blue2__> :) i m newbie :) and kde crashed all the time :)
<tim> yea blue you can im just doing it now
<tim> i dont find it crashs more of hangs for a few seconds
<Ralesk> tim: you're installing, not updating (which apt calls "upgrade", by the way)
<tim> ok
<__Blue2__> i think i should write " sudo apt-get update kde"  or with any functions with it ?
<Ralesk> nope
<tim> its install kubuntu-desktop
<tim> not update kde
<Ralesk> the update command for apt-get fetches the newest data for its local database
<pag> __Blue2__, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php to upgrade to newest version of kde
<__Blue2__> " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop " -
<__Blue2__> what will be the old files btw ? will remove itsself ?
<Ralesk> __Blue2__: you don't need to install it.  it's already on your computer.  (okay, it's more complicated than that, but anyway)
<Karti> __Blue2__: if you have th edesktop already you don't need to do that
<tim> im not sure im just getting and installing the files now
<__Blue2__> i have kde. it always crashed.. so i just wanna update it . :)
<tim> karti you any good with wireless chipsets ?
<Ralesk> __Blue2__: look at the link pag posted then
<__Blue2__> ok .. thanx..
<Karti> tim: I only use a usb one, but if you ask others may be able to help
<tim> which usb one you use
<Karti> belkin
<tim> because im finding it way hard to install the chipset for mine
<tim> all the helps just lead to dead ends for me
<Ralesk> other than that, first update your apt  (sudo apt-get update).  Then you can choose to upgrade (which will install the newer versions of everything, without removing or installing new stuff though)
<Ralesk> (the latter is done with sudo apt-get upgrade, surprisingly :))
<Karti> 7.04 picked mine up automatically but I had to add wep etc and it was away
<tim> can you send me a link for the adding wep please and i might just go out and buy one
<__Blue2__> Ralesk: so " sudo apt-get upgrade kde-dekstop " is ok ?
<Ralesk> just upgrade
<tim> cause this dells WL card isnt working anytime soon
<Ralesk> it doesn't take any package names as parameters
<Karti> Ralesk: is there a major difference between the KDE for 7.04 and the latest or are they both the same?
<Karti> tim: what is the chipset and I will have a look as well
<Ralesk> iunno, maybe minor, sub-version fixes, dunno
<tim> ok the chipsets are bcmwl5.inf and sys
<tim> theres loads to do with it its just i cannot get passed a certian bit it always seems to dead en
<Ralesk> __Blue2__: I /think/ that apt-get install whatever does actually try to install the newest version of the whatever even if the whatever is already installed, but I'm not sure.
<tim> karti select deaulft display is that kdm
<Ralesk> in any case, an upgade is the safest bet, that's what you'll want to do and cross your fingers that it fixes your problem :)
<Karti> yes
<drif> Ralesk: hehe, safest bet - but still keep fingers crossed eh?
<Karti> are you in the GUI yet
<Karti> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tim> well if i drop out ill be back in a few seconds casue im asuming that i need a restart and yea ive been in gnoe but
<drif> tim: restart for what?
<Ralesk> drif: well, safe it is, but it's not sure it actually fixes __Blue2__'s issues ^^;
<drif> tim: you rarely need to restart unix based OS
<tim> well i dunno its installing kde and i thoguht maybe to change from gnome to kde you need restart
<drif> tim: if it's X you need to restart press ctrl+alt+backspace
<drif> tim: and you're back to login
<tim> nah dont need to restart x
<Karti> !factoids
<databuddy> Fact:  The white part of your fingernail is called the lunula.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<__Blue2__> what happens if i reinstall newest kde while i have older one.
<drif> tim: from there chooce as kde session
<drif> choose
<Naugas> Hi! I have to unmount, then remount to get my files and folders on ntfs partitions with native characters to show. Doesn't the boot process use fstab or??? using sv_SE.UTF-8
<drif> tim: I believe you do - if you want to access that kde desktop
<Ralesk> Naugas: using fuse or normal ntfs?
<Naugas> fuse
<tim> well im using gnome almost done installing kde and im just warning karti if i drop out it might be a restart because i belive hes tryign to help me with wirless
<Naugas> should I use locale= in fstab instead of nls=?
<drif> tim: ah, ok
<Karti> !wireless | tim
<ubotu> tim: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<palini> Hola
<Ralesk> yes
<Karti> There is another site that has all the chipsets that work with Ubuntu and Linux but I can't remember it at the moment
<tim> ok thanks
<drif> tim: still wondering what you mean by restart though
<Ralesk> Naugas: indeed, nls is unsupported in ntfs-3g
<tim> turn off the computer and turn back on hehehe
<drif> tim: no need
<tim> well it cant obviosuly just pecie it all togeather while im still on can it ?
<palini> algun manual para instalar beryl+compiz en kubuntu?
<Naugas> hmm, but why does it work when I remount then?
<drif> tim: you can install devices drivers or remove them without restart
<Karti> drif: he got you there ;)
<Ralesk> hmmm, good question -- maybe then your environment's locale settings get taken into account?
<BluesKaj> i'm using konq as my default browser and I would like it open new URLs in a new tab ...what setting do I have to set up to do so ?
<tim> im so happy when i go to turkey
<tim> no more confusing comptuers for a week
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: Configure, Web Behaviour
<tim> mmmmmm might try wireless again after kde
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: do you want to also close tabs with middle-click like in every other browser?
<Naugas> Ralesk: Well, I'll try using locale in fstab instead. If it works, should I report it somewhere, since it's basically a fresh install of Gutsy tribe 4?
<Ralesk> oh, they wrote ntfs-3g BUT nls in it?  that'd be a bug
<BluesKaj> Ralesk, ok, i shudda noticed that , found it ...too bad they bury the setting 3 menu levels down :)
<tim> ok its finsihed with the kde install but i cant see a change in desktop enviroment
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: yeah :)
<drif> tim: did you ctrl+alt+backspace?
<drif> tim: and login again
<ari_> hi. i'm trying to install cedega and while i run the script, i get an error message telling me that line 628 in some file is fucked up and that an other file doesn't exist. how do i fix this thing ?!?
<drif> I guess he did now..
<BluesKaj> Ralesk, what's the setting for the middle -click close action?
<Ralesk> just a moment, BluesKaj
<tim> i just did then
<Karti> tim: This should get your wireless going - http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=507505
<tim> and still no change in desktop enviroment
<tim> and thanks karti
<PriceChild> ari_, In purchasing cedega, you have also purchased support from transgaming.org Please go to their forums and request help.
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: in ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc, in the section [FMSettings]  put MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true
<Karti> tim: are you in the GUI or commandline?
<drif> tim: did you choose the new session type
<tim> gui
<ari_> PriceChild: i downloaded the cvs free version thing
<PriceChild> ari_, :S
<tim> and i dont know how to choose new session type pressed ctrl+ alt+backspace and asked me to login in cmd lin and then came back with gui login
<drif> tim: your default session type is still gnome - you need to change it on login window
<Karti> tim: you need to select the KDE session
<__Blue2__> i gave up about kde for now .. i m just wondering if it's possible to update any program by using " apt-get " ?
<kbuntu> need some help please, i can't connect to a hub with dcgui ..
<tim> how do i select kde session
<Ralesk> __Blue2__: yes, that's what apt-get upgrade does :)
<Karti> right click on the session and you should get the session types
<Access> hello, hello. Another convert from Windows signing in!
<Arwen> "convert"?
<tim> where abotu is it
<Access> Got fet up with Vista :P
<Access> *fed
<Karti> logon page
<tim> sorry im sounding reallt dumb but i didnt see any thing about session
<BluesKaj> Ralesk,  settings is still opening a new window instead of a new tab within an existing one
<tim> just user name and password really
<t4m1n0> hello there
<Ralesk> Access: I can understand that :)  *hugs his precious XP on the other partition*
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<t4m1n0> does anyone here uses Xchat? I don't where can I put a port for BNC
<arash> access - tell me about it
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: close konqueror and open again?
<Access> hehehe :D
<Karti> tim sometimes the graphics is higher on the start screen. MOve your mouse about to the edges and see if it moves
<doug_> does anyone know in kernel config what cpu the centrino would be?  386, 486, 586?
<martijn81> Karti: weird url of ubuntuforums :S
<drif> tiola: options on below -> change session
<drif> sorry not tiole
<drif> tiola
<drif> tim
<drif> got tab-backfired :D
* Daisuke_Laptop stabs power managemenr
<Daisuke_Laptop> *t
<Karti> martijn81: That was for Tims wireless issue
<Ralesk> doug_: I think it's at least an i686  (so anything except 486 should be a safe bet if i remember correctly)
<martijn81> i know, but still a weird ulr :)
<Karti> lol
<drif> tim: can you see 'Options' text on bottom of the login screen?
<debiani386> morning every1
<doug_> Ralesk: the options i have are 386, 486, 586, Pentium-Classic, Pentium-MMX, Pentium-Pro
<debiani386> . o (id choose 486, but i tend to like older computers)
<drif> tim: kde now?
<debiani386> . o (the mmx was my fav too)
<Karti> drif: this is sooooooooooo exciting!
<tim> yes thank you very much you guys
<Ralesk> debiani386: we need a good choice for a centrino :)
<tim> ok now who wants to help tim get wireless lmao
<drif> Karti: the suspension you mean? ;)
<debiani386> hmm pentium MMS
<tim> now that we spent liek and hour on just kde
<debiani386> mmx*
<debiani386> the faster out of the pentium 1 class
<debiani386> from my experience
<doug_> debiani386: really mmx would work for pentium m?
<Karti> drif: of course!
<Access> I hate to sound like a cliche, but I have a n00b question. Have a GeForce 7600 GS and cant manage to get the resolution to go beyond 1024x768? Do I just have to download a video card driver, it seems the Device Manager identifies it correctly though.
<rustalot> hey guys, kbuntu doesn't work on my laptop, so I'm looking for another (fairly) easy-to-use distro with KDE. Do you have any suggestions?
<Karti> tim: look here - http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=507505
<debiani386> it would be best to download and install the driver
<Ralesk> Access: could well be a monitor issue... or monitor detection issue
<debiani386> thatway you can get a higher res and even opengl accelleration
<tim> well i got the drivers
<zipper> rustalot, you sure that it is a (k)ubuntu issue, and not a linux issue?
<tim> its just the instalation dosnt go too well
<drif> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<debiani386> tim >> did you chmod the installation file?
<Karti> tim: Try the instructions and see how you get on, its using ndiswrapper
<drif> !doesntwork > rustalot
<kbuntu> can anyone please help me with dcgui ?!?!?!
<tim> ok
<Access> Excellent I was going to ask about 3D acceleration it seems to be non existent. Am I a fool for thinking Nvidia have Linux drivers from there site?
<tim> and ubot it dose sit ont he couch all day :P
<zipper> Access, not at all, they're there
<Karti> Access, yes they do
<Access> Excellent
<pag> !nv | Access
<tim> well karti im sure ill be back soon to bug you more
<ubotu> Access: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arwen> !nvidia | Access
<zipper> Access, but it's usually not the way to go. There is a guide on the wiki on how to install nvidia drivers
<zipper> argh
<zipper> i'm too slow =(
<Access> GoGood to know the big guys support it
<Karti> tim: no probs ;)
<Access> Oh I see
<Arwen> yep, it's not like ATI
<doug_> debiani386: what was your opinion?
<BluesKaj> nope, Ralesk , konq still opens a new window with each URL
<debiani386> tim >> after you download it, cd into the director you downloaded it to, chmod +x [filename] , then sudo ./[filename] 
<debiani386> then it should install
<Ralesk> Access: nvidia's drivers are actually pretty good from what I heard -- I'm stuck on ati and want to strangle ati devs
<tim> yo deb explain a little more i
<tim> im not following completely
<zipper> i love nvidia drivers, and while ATI's have become better they're still way inferior to nvidias
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: ahhhh you mean external URLs fed to it to remain in the one window?
<Access> Hahah yeah ever since Nvidia swalloed up 3Dfx they have had the best software people.
<Arwen> zipper, become better? I haven't seen any improvements actually.
<BluesKaj> yes Ralesk
<debiani386> tim >> just download the file
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: I don't use that setting, but I'll see if I can make it happen, just a mo
<rustalot> drif: it won't give me a GUI; kdm is all messed up
<doug_> anyone help please?
<Karti> brb
<tim> ok
<debiani386> tim >> then change the directory to the directory the file is in (by using the console)
<tim> im downloding now some gay warning about windows came up
<debiani386> tim >> chmod +x [filename] 
<Access> Now about Samba, did I need a seperate partian for a windows machine to access files on this comp?
<debiani386> tim >> sudo ./[filename] 
<Access> *partitian
<rustalot> drif: and I got the thing about "cannot access tty; job control turned off"
<zipper> Arwen, well, maybe i'm biased... dont have much experience with ATI to be honest, but a couple of years ago they were nearly useless. At least now it is actually possible to get them to work.
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: it works for me and I haven't even restarted the damn thing :)
<tim> deb does it matter that its a .exe
<drif> rustalot: someone else here had the same thing I recall
<doug_> Ralesk: do you have any idea or a forum where i can go?
<debiani386> tim >> yes
<debiani386> tim >> you need to download the linux one
<debiani386> not the windows one
<Ralesk> doug_: what was your question again? ^^;
<kbuntu> HOW TO USE DCGUI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tim> well i got sent link to windows
<Arwen> zipper, ah. I thought you meant recently.
<debiani386> the *.exe is linux
<drif> Access: not quite following..
<rustalot> drif: so I followed thee 'updated fix' here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&page=2
<debiani386> tim >> hmm
<debiani386> tim >> you may need to get the opensource driver
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: hmm, did you check the last thingy in the Advanced Options button?
<doug_> Ralesk: What cpu type to choose in kernel config
<debiani386> tim .> for that, youi need to download envy
<rustalot> drif: that's when I got to the kdm being screwed up bit
<tim> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=20712&dscr=Gateway%20Broadcom%20Wireless%20Network%20DriversVersion:%203.100.64.1&uid=16644933
<tim> thats what i got sent and download envy
<tim> ??
<tim> so sudo apt-get install envy
<Ralesk> ah... well um, debiani386 recommended pentium-mmx, and that sounds the closest to whatever you may have.  safest bet is i386.
<debiani386> i downloaded envy from google
<arash> Hi, I'm using a very powerful computer, sitll easy window handling (moving around a window) is slow and it takes time for the windows to show the content (they start out blank when I unminimize them), any ideas?
<Access> drif: I wish for a windows machine to access a sort of "Shared Docs" on this Ubuntu machine. I assume Samba is what I use? And from what I hear it requires a partitian that windows can "See"... am I mistaken?
<debiani386> heres the link to envy: www.debianadmin.com/envy-ati-and-nvidia-drivers-installation-made-easy.html
<rustalot> but I got a KNOPPIX disk running KDE 3 & Kernel 2.4 and it booted ok
<Arwen> I've got a problem with kaffeine and subtitles. Whenever two people are talking at the same time, the subtitles are drawn on top of each other, leading to an unreadable mess. Anyone have any ideas?
<tim> ok
<doug_> Ralesk: thanks
<drif> Access: you're mistaken :D
<Access> Excellent :D
<Access> Thankyou muchly
<Ralesk> arash: what graphics card do you have?
<arash> Arwen - maybe KDE channel know that better, but I'm no expert ;)
<Access> To google I go!
<arash> Ralesk - hmm, any easy way to check that?
<Arwen> arash, yeah, this is irritating. One would think that 5 lines of code could fix it.
<Ralesk> arash: do an lspci and look for a vga controller or somesuch
<arash> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0193 (rev a2)
<tim> deb you do knwo envy is for gfx cards ??
<Ralesk> arash: ah
<debiani386> tim >> it is
<debiani386> tim >> its compatible with nvidia and ati cards
<arash> Vista said it was "GeForce 8800 GTS" I think
<tim> im doing wireless cards
<tim> im doing a broadcom wireless card
<Arwen> I know that envy is crap..
<debiani386> ok well, then open the terminal
<Ralesk> I have an ati and never had an nvidia before so I can't help...  you could try to install envy (it's just being talked about here right now) which installs the proprietary drivers for nvidia (and ati) cards
<debiani386> and type ndiswrapper
<Ralesk> or you could get the driver from nvidia's site directly
<tim> im doing the brocom wireless card with the bcmwl5.inf and sys drivers
<arash> ok thanks Ralesk :)
<debiani386> tim >> do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<tim> yep done
<tim> yea
<arash> Ralesk, which is easier?
<tim> i do
<debiani386> ok
<debiani386> so
<debiani386> open the console
<tim> open the console ?
<debiani386> the terminal i mean
<tim> ok ] 
<Ralesk> arash: envy was made so that it's easier to install these drivers, but as an ati user I never had any good results (but... I blame ati for being terrible coders)
<tim> sorry should have guessed
<debiani386> now do you have the individual files or just the one exe file
<tim> its indiviual drivers
<Ralesk> the nvidia driver is much better in quality, so you're likely to have success :)
<tim> ok bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys on my desktop
<debiani386> ok in the terminal
<debiani386> cd over to the directory where all the drivers are
<tim> see i dont knwo what that means
* genii thinks about fwcutter
<debiani386> then type ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<tim> cd over to the directory
<Ralesk> arash: sudo apt-get install envy  --- and if it doesn't work, then to uninstall, do a sudo apt-get remove --purge envy  (write this up somewhere)
<tim> already installed cause i tried it earlyer
<debiani386> ok type depmod -a
<debiani386> then after thats done, type modprove
<debiani386> modprobe**
<tim> it said fatal erroe
<tim> coudlnt open it
<arash> Ralesk, so you think envy is better than going to nvidia site?
<debiani386> it said that when you did depmod?
<tim> yea im just swtiching to root to try it
<debiani386> ok
<Ralesk> arash: it's made for easy installing, but that's all I know about it really
<Ralesk> try it first.
<tim> ok said nothign then went to next line
<tim> im asuming it let me do it
<Ralesk> it'll just ask a few things and tell you what to do
<tim> typed modprobe and came up with the commands
<arash> it couldnt find envy ....
<arash> (apt-get couldnt find)
<debiani386> oh wait
<debiani386> modprobe ndiswrapper
<debiani386> sorry
<tim> root@tim-laptop:~# modprobe ndiswrapper
<tim> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Ralesk> o_o  for me neither... damn!
<tim> this is where i always get stuck
<Ralesk> lemme google it
<debiani386> you may need to remove and reinstall ndiswrapper
<Ralesk> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html > arash
<tim> ok ..... so sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<debiani386> ya
<tim> couldnt find just ndiswrapper so im gunner do ndiswrapper-utils
<tim> ok ndiswrapper-utils is removed
<tim> i use ndiswrapper-utils cause no other seems avalible
<tim> debain you there ??
<debiani386> yes
<slawek__> hello
<tim> uninstalled ndiswrapper
<slawek__> i need drivers to motorola v547
<tim> well ndiswrapper-utils
<slawek__> cell phone under ubuntu
<debiani386> ok so now install it
<debiani386> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<slawek__> please give me a link to a website
<slawek__> ?
<slawek__> ?
<tim> done
<slawek__> hey!!!!!
<slawek__> ;-(
<debiani386> ok so cd into the directory where hte drivers are
<tim> ok
<pag> !patience | slawek__
<ubotu> slawek__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<debiani386> then ndiswrapper -i [theinffile.inf] 
<rustalot> my ethernet card is made by broadcom, how do I make it work?
<tim> root@tim-laptop:~# sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/desktop/bcmwl5.inf
<tim> bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<tim> root@tim-laptop:~# sudo ndiswrapper -e ~/desktop/bcmwl5.inf
<tim> Driver /root/desktop/bcmwl5.inf is not installed.Use -l to list installed drivers
<tim> root@tim-laptop:~#
<slawek__> anybody available to help me?
<debiani386> ok use ndiswrapper -l
<debiani386> see what is installed
<zipper> rustalot, you're in for a lot of fun... people usually tend to have a lot of trouble with broadcom (including myself. In the end, i had to give up. Ndiswrapper was simply too unreliable with WPA)
<Access> Hello again, I seemingly have change the file associations of certain files. What does .run files meant to be opened with?
<tim> root@tim-laptop:~# ndiswrapper -l
<tim> Installed ndis drivers:
<tim> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<zipper> Access, .run files are usually executables
<debiani386> so try ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
<Access> zipper: How do I make it know that, it keeps trying to open it in firefox :P (yeah yeah, im not sure what ive done)
<tim> ok did that and it went to next line
<rustalot> zipper: I know... when I got it, I made sure I had intel wireless, but I didn't expect to have problems with the ethernet!
<slawek__> ..
<Access> (yeah yeah im an idiot I know it :P, hehhe)
<tim> rustalot know a good usb wireless which will work
<tim> or a card to slam into the extension slot
<zipper> Access, never had any trouble with wired ethernet... so not sure what issues you could be dealing with. Only tried broadcom wireless chips
<debiani386> linksys work excellent with ubuntu
<slawek__> kurfa mac
<debiani386> my linksys should be arriving soon
<tim> are they easy to install or maybe auto install
<rustalot> the wireless will work fine, it's Intel. The wired connection is having problems.
<tim> which modle
<debiani386> there easy to install and the ubuntu help forums have guides for installation
<tim> im looking for a wireless card
<Ralesk> Access: just open a terminal go to the directory and run the file :)
<Access> Ahh okay
<tim> so linksys what modle number
<Access> Thanks Ralesk
<debiani386> and furthermore, there supported natively by ubuntu
<debiani386> lemme check
<debiani386> the WUSB54GS is the one ill be setting up
<debiani386> its really small too, about the size of a large thumb drive
<tim> usb or extension slot
<Access> Speaking of which, how do I access other computers My g/fs comp is called "Belzara" typing "\\Belzara" in a location bar doesnt seem to work :P
<tim> and what wireless it on 802. ??
<Ralesk> smb:/
<debiani386> this one supports b.g
<debiani386> b/g**
<tim> ok good good
<Ralesk> and then hope you're able to browse the SMB network :)  > Access
<debiani386> actually is just g
<debiani386> with speed booster
<debiani386> well, g/b excuse me
<tim> ok
<debiani386> . o (would help if i read the entire thing)
<debiani386> . o (:P )
<tim> yo deb is this it
<tim> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Linksys-Wireless-G-Network-SpeedBooster-WUSB54GS/dp/B000BZU5A4/ref=sr_1_1/202-0264062-5969409?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1188230623&sr=1-1
<debiani386> oh wait no woops
<debiani386> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124076 this ones it
<Ralesk> well anyway, bye all for now
<drif> laters Ralesk
<tim> cya ralesk
<guille> hello
<guille> i just installed kubunto 7.04
<guille> i am new on linux
<guille> so i need some help,
<guille> anyone?
<tim> mmmmm any one know how to install edimax stuff
<Ahmuck> sup guille
<debiani386> tim if you want the guide, here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<debiani386> just shows you how to install it with ndiswrapper
<guille> right now i am upgrading everything with something called adept manager
<pondus> .q
<pondus> how do i wuit a channel in bitchx?
<Daisuke_Laptop> use /part to leave a channel
<pondus> *quit
<pondus> ok
<pondus> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> use /quit to leave irc altogether
<Access> Hmm is ther anyway to access SMB without Nautilus? (besides the terminal of course)
<Daisuke_Laptop> konqueror
<Daisuke_Laptop> smb:/host
<Access> sweet thanks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay, got my new bookcase put together
<Daisuke_Laptop> makes me happy
<tim> well i think i might retire for now
<debiani386> k bye tim
<tim> ive just orderd new WL card and book
<tim> laters debain
<rustalot> I'm installing in text mode, and it's been stuck at 85% installed for a while now : "Installed openoffice.org-java-common"
<rustalot> I'ts not using the disk, either
<tim> oh yea one mroe question how do you register with RCI
<pag> !register | tim
<ubotu> tim: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<McBee> HI.. I'M USING KUBUNTU DAPPER AND I NEED INSTALL LINUX-IMAGE-2.6.22-RC3.. HOW CAN I DO IT?
<pag> !caps | McBee
<ubotu> McBee: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jussi01> !caps | McBee
<coreymon77> McBee: can you please not use caps
<coreymon77> McBee: we can see you perfectly with lower case
<McBee> coreymon77.`-> i'm sorry :)
<coreymon77> McBee: no problem
<coreymon77> McBee: doesnt adept-updater work?
<sparr> i have an onscreen keyboard.  when i use it to type into firefox's address bar, the autocomplete dropdown steals mouse focus AND appears on top of my 'on top of everything'-set keyboard.  can kwin help with either of those?
<coreymon77> sparr: you can shut of autocomplete
<McBee> coreymon77.`-> yes.. but linux-image.2.6.22 doesn't exist
<sparr> coreymon77: so tempting.  id rather find a WM solution
<tim> Drunken piggy register
<tim> Drunken piggy register
<Daisuke_Laptop> i thought we were just using .20 in feisty
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh wow, he's actually using dapper (was in the caps, which i tend to ignore)
<tim> register
<tim> <2323812>
<coreymon77> sparr: well just shutting off autocomplete is my suggestion, i dont really know of another way
<sparr> window specific settings > workarounds
<Daisuke_Laptop> too bad there's no firefox setting: don't steal focus.
<sparr> this is the solution suggested elsewhere, might work
<Daisuke_Laptop> whoa.  if there is one, that's where it would be D:
<Daisuke_Laptop> :D
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop:
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: you knwo, there is probably an extension for that
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: knowing firefox
<tim> register
<jussi01> tim: what are you trying to do?
<tim> set hide email on
<coreymon77> tim:
<guille> i need to install something to meka amarok play mp3
<coreymon77> tim: /msg nickserv set hide email on
<guille> what is it? i am already in adept manager btw
<jussi01> !mp3 | guille
<tim> set email <drunken_piggy@oink.co.uk>
<ubotu> guille: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tim> register <2323812>
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> tim:  you have to type exactly this
<germaine> french room pls
<McBee> i need install linux-image.2.6.22-rc3 and i'm using kubuntu dapper. how can I do it?
<coreymon77> tim: /msg nickserv set hide email on (dont replace email with your email)
<mrksbrd> i'm having trouble getting connected via wifi, it worked when i just had ubuntu installed , but when i installed KDE environment all went away
<coreymon77> tim: email is a tag
<soa2ii> Hi there!
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: what card?
<soa2ii> I just installed Kubuntu and aptitude shows nice font cache error after an initial dist-upgrade....
<guille> hi using an ati graphic card, i experienced some problems any idea?
<mrksbrd> it is a intel pro wireless(built in)
<soa2ii> smth like that:
<soa2ii> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-malayalam-fonts: failed to write cache
<soa2ii> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-mgopen: failed to write cache
<soa2ii> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-oriya-fonts: failed to write cache
<soa2ii> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-punjabi-fonts: failed to write cache
<soa2ii> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-tamil-fonts: failed to write cache
<jussi01> !ati | guille
<ubotu> guille: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> !paste | soa2ii
<germaine> who know  french room irc kubuntu
<ubotu> soa2ii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<germaine> link
<germaine> pls
<pag> !fr | germaine
<ubotu> germaine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> !fr | germaine
<germaine> ty usotu
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: chipset?
<soa2ii> can anyone help me with that problem?
<mrksbrd> let me check
<mrksbrd> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<soa2ii> noone?
<guille> what was the problem soa2ii?
<jussi01> Dont paste it again!!!!
<pag> soa2ii, " find /usr/share/fonts /usr/local/share/fonts /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d -type d -print0 | sudo xargs --null touch "
<soa2ii> i made an dist-upgrade (just installed kubuntu) and aptitude shows a lot of font chace errors
<pag> soa2ii, put that in Konsole - iirc that should work
<arunkale> is anyone here using thunderbird 2?
<Angelus> can someone help me with the folowwing error?
<Angelus> http://rafb.net/p/inoKEj38.html
<soa2ii> pag thx (:
<mrksbrd> coreymon77, it is showing connected to the router, but will not connect to internet
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: okay, give me a sec
<sparr> is there a panel applet that will give me small icons (in multiple rows, like quick launcher) for launching non-kde applications?
<Drunken_piggy> mmm
<guille> Man i just love linux
<Ahmuck> has yaquake been removed from the ubuntu repositories?
<pag> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Ahmuck> paq, it is not coming up in adept or aptitude
<coreymon77> okay
<pag> Ahmuck, well do you have Universe enabled?
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: so, you are sure its connected t your network?
<genii> for general info, that author last updated yakuake in mid 2005, so it looks to be abandonware
<tim> m
<Ahmuck> i have everything enabled
<Ahmuck> i have even tried different servers
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: try pinging your router, see if it works
<pag> Ahmuck, feisty?
<Ahmuck> is it possible i am getting intercepted for my packages?
<Ahmuck> paq yes feisty
<mrksbrd> shows a sig meter w/91 sig strength, is ther e a manual command to double check??????????
<pag> Ahmuck, try copy-pasteing that line: sudo apt-get install yakuake
<mrksbrd> k
<Jucato> Ahmuck: yakuake
<Ahmuck> ah, there is the problem, ok
<Jucato> it's yakuake not yaquake
<Ahmuck> thx, jucato
<Jucato> no prob :)
<Ahmuck> yep, i musta had gaming in my head
<radius> does anyone use a 3270 emulator for kubuntu?
<radius> x3270 is limited
<Jucato> Ahmuck: that's how it's pronounced though. so you're partly right. but it's KDE.. so there's a K :)
<mrksbrd> hmmmmm, no relplies
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: well then, you clearly arent connected
<Drunken> fef
<Drunken> e
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: okay, tpye iwconfig
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: it should say beside a bunch of them, no wireless connections, and then say your network info beside one of them
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: does it?
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35266/
<jhutchins> !info yaquake
<ubotu> Package yaquake does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<genii> k not q
<Ahmuck> is there a tool to install upon intial installation that will build md5 sums of installed packages to burn to cd that one can check against for changes?
<pontiac> somme de controle md5
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: okay
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: so your interface is eth1
<mrksbrd> yes
<coreymon77> mrksbrd:i take it you know your networks essid and wep key?
<Drunken> hay any one have a edimax WL card
<pontiac> y a   des lettre qui se sont affich
<pontiac> avec des chiffre
<mrksbrd> yes
<coreymon77> !fr | pontiac
<ubotu> pontiac: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Drunken> you know how to install a usb one ?
<radius> guess no one uses terminal emulators except for me
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: okay, so type this
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid (your essid) key (your wep key)
<zblach__> quick thing. Kicker is locked, and I can't unlock it. how can i manually unlock?
<Drunken> mrksbrd you any idea how to set one up
<coreymon77> essid and key are tags so dont replace them, replace the brackets stuff
<mrksbrd> ok done
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: try pinging again
<mrksbrd> from terminal right?
<Drunken> corey are you helping him  setup deimax usb wirless lan
<coreymon77> yup
<Drunken> really ??
<coreymon77> Drunken: no
<Drunken> :(
<Drunken> cry smiley
<coreymon77> Drunken: im helping him with something else
<Drunken> ok
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: any response?
<mrksbrd> nothing
<mrksbrd> showing signal meter now @ 0
<orc> hi all
<coreymon77> okay, apparently your card isnt beng recognize
<coreymon77> d
<orc> think all are geeks here
<orc> any1 from bd?
<Access> Well I still seem to be having trouble getting my monitor above 1024x768. have updated to the latest Nvidia driver. It was recommended to me here that it could be my monitor. I cant seem to find my monitor in the Device Manager, any thoughts on how I can begin to rectify this?
<mrksbrd> why would ubuntu see it, but not kde environment??, could it have messed something up when i put the KDE environment on here??
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: whats your card again?
<mrksbrd> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<coreymon77> i think ive got it
<orc> hi
<phoenix92x> hi, I'm trying to have amarok build a collection on a filesystem mounted with sshfs. Sometimes it builds the collection and sometimes it doesn't, also this results in the directory just kind of unmounting and getting an error saying "Transport endpoint not connected" when I try to do say, 'df' and look for the mount, or when I try to browse into the folder itself. Has anyone experienced this?
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: this is odd, im being told that it should work out of the box
<mrksbrd> it should, i had it working b4
<mrksbrd> had to reinstall, loaded ubuntu....it worked....loaded Kde AND DIDN'T WORK ANYMORE
<coreymon77> that does not make sense
<mrksbrd> tell me about it
<arunkale> I'm using Thunderbird 2. Every time Thunderbird downloads new messages on startup, it just freezes and I have to force quit. Any ideas as to how I can fix this?
<coreymon77> kde is a desktop environment, its got nothing to do with wireless
<dim> hello All, how to make the "text view" mode the default one in konqueror?
<arunkale> Also it keeps downloading the same bunch of messages over and over
<coreymon77> try this
<mrksbrd> wondering if config file for it got screwed up somehow
<coreymon77> can you access your router from anywhere
<coreymon77> router settings
<mrksbrd> yes
<coreymon77> but your using a laptop right/
<coreymon77> ?
<mrksbrd> also have desktop running same
<mrksbrd> but on ethernet cable
<coreymon77> i was going to say try using static ip
<coreymon77> but thats not a good ide with a laptop
<zblach__> i'm unable to unlock kicker. how can I fix this?
<MaKaTiGuY> need some help
<coreymon77> this really does not make sense, this card works out of the box
<rustalot> so I've been having some problems, and it says (EE) Screen(s) found, but none of them have a usable configuration . Fatal server error: no screens found
<Drunken> hay any one like to help me install a edimax usb wireless card
<MaKaTiGuY> what is the ideal speed in burning the kubuntu in a cd?
<pag> MaKaTiGuY, I'd suggest 4x or less
<mrksbrd> best to burn @ low speed...less errors
<scribbles> anyone here have experience getting CS: Source working?
<MaKaTiGuY> pag: i have a nero essentials, but i can't get it to a 4x speed, the lowest speed is 10X
<Jucato> MaKaTiGuY: lowest possible on your drive/medium
<mrksbrd> another weird thing corey, just was able to connect to neighbors unsecured, but won't even let me select mine
<acemo> does anyone knows how the zeroconf plugin from ktorrent works?
<MaKaTiGuY> pag: i have a nero essentials, but i can't get it to a 4x speed, the lowest speed is 10X
<pag> MaKaTiGuY, Jucato already answered you - go at lowest possible
<MaKaTiGuY> k tnx
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: hmmm, i really ont know
<Drunken> how can you find out what series kernal your runnign
<acemo> uname -r
<Drunken> thank you ace
<Drunken> could you help me understanding one more thing please ?
<pag> !tab | Drunken
<ubotu> Drunken: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<acemo> depending if i unsderstand it =P
<Drunken> http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=337849&highlight=EW-7318ug
<Drunken> tell me if this read me file make sense instructions wise
<Drunken> its the read me on the driver cd ?
<guille> hej
<guille> i got a genius webcam
<guille> but it does not work with amsn nor with kopete
<guille> i get a blue screen on kopete any ideas?
<acemo> guille: does it works at all?
<scribbles> whenever I open Counter Strike Source in Steam via Wine it shows the proper loading screen but then it just goes black and I have to restard KDE, any ideas?
<carve> anyone out there who can help me install a theme in kubuntu 6.06?
<pag> !changethemes | carve
<ubotu> carve: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<carve> Thanks
<mrksbrd> cory still thee?
<mrksbrd> there
<Drunken> so ace
<Drunken> do you understand it
<guille> acemo, it does work using windows
<carve> how do I get to my themes?  Sorry I've only been using Linux for a week
<pfein> what does everyone like for CD ripping/encoding?
<germaine> sorry room  french room pls
<germaine> kubuntu
<pag> !fr | germaine
<ubotu> germaine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<germaine> ty ubotu
<pag> pfein, konqueror is nice for audiocd's :)  SoundKonverter works also quite well
<Angelus> apt-get is saying that i have the base locked
<guille> Does anyone know how to make a webcam in amsn or copete?
<Angelus> how do i do that reconfigure thing?
<pag> !aprfix | Angelus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aprfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drunken> Can any one help with a edimax usb wireless problem
<pag> !aptfix | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pfein> pag: will konq create playlists?
<pfein> pag: I tried kaudiocreator, but no playlists
<mrksbrd> Drunken, what did u need?
<pag> pfein, probably not?  I don't personally use them, so I haven't ever looked for that feature
<Drunken> i need to have these instructions epxlained to me
<Drunken> For 2.6 series kernel:
<Drunken> a.  go to 'STA/Module' directory.
<Drunken>     run 'cp Makefile.6 Makefile'
<Drunken> b. $make all
<Drunken> c. cp rt73.bin /etc/Wireless/RT73STA/	# copy firmware
<Drunken> 
<pag> !paste | Drunken
<ubotu> Drunken: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Drunken> 
<Drunken> d.  run '/sbin/insmod rt73.ko'  (as root)
<Drunken>         '/sbin/ifconfig rausb0 inet YOUR_IP up'
<Drunken> For big endian platform:
<Drunken> they make no sense at all for me
<Drunken> sorry mark my stupid identiy wont work for now
<Drunken> you want the tar file [path name
<Drunken> you wanna knwo the software
<lee_> hi
<lee_> how do i get in the ubuntu room
<makuseru> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<mrksbrd> Drunken, was it a .tar file that u have to compile???
<arash> How can I make Kubuntu think there are 'two screens'?. I currently have that my TV is the one right to the main, any have experience in this?
<arash> The problem being is that Kubuntu isn't aware of that, for example maximize windows will make it take all space (even TV)
<Dr_willis> arash,  what iois your videoc ard?
<arash> lee_ type "/j #ubuntu"
<tim> yea
<Tachyon> I'm dual-booting Kubuntu and Windows Vista.  I can mount the Vista partition but it doesn't let me access my user files from Kubuntu.  How can I get kubuntu to authenticate itself while mounting Vista?
<arash> GTS 8800
<tim> RT73STAV1000_k2.6.8-2-386_DBN31.tar.gz
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_willis> arash,  i THINK the 8800 card has some issues at this time. may be fixed by now. for nvidia cards you want to enable the 'twinview' feature
<jussi01> Tachyon: ^^
<arash> Dr_willis sounds like my problem, what is twinview?
<Dr_willis> arash, twinvies is nvidias 'feature' that allows more then 1 monitor.
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards. I know that both works. How do i select which one should be the primary one (the one applications should use)?
<arash> Dr_willis, I have two screeens right now, so just fixing Kubuntu to treat it like two screens would probably make it flawless
<Dr_willis> I use the   nvidia-xconfig  -A       command to tweak mine.
<Dr_willis> arash,  i find that dual displays is NEVER flawless. :)
<Dr_willis> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Dr_willis> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<arash> Thanks Dr_willis !
<Dr_willis> I tend to just backup my working xorg.conf , then run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig  --twinview'
<Dr_willis> then restart X
<Tachyon> jussi01: Merci.  Trying it now.
<Dr_willis> the nvidia driver readme has a lot of neat info for tweaking it also.
<tim> i think ill never get this card working
<zipper> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tachyon> jussi01: er, I installed the configuration tool, but it isn't opening...
<tim> any one any good with wireless cards
<tim> or know how to install RT73
<tim> any one know how to install RT73 ?
<tim> any one anyn good with RT73STAV1000_k2.6.8-2-386_DBN31.tar.gz
<spiroo> Hi, I need help again :D I cannot uninstall apache2.
<tim> you tried being in root terminal
<spiroo> yes of cource I have
<tim> and then sudo apt-get remove apache2.
<spiroo> yes does not matter
<tim> eveyr one keeps dropping out
<tim> i dunno why
<tim> not many people talking any more
<roothelp> hello
<tim> hay root
<spiroo> does not work with purge or anything. I deleted the conf files which I did not think mattered for the installation because I got some issues with module rewrite. Then it says it caanott find httpd.conf, apache2.conf etc ...
<tim> try reinstaling then uninstalling
<spiroo> Does not work
<tim> root you any good with RT73STAV1000_k2.6.8-2-386_DBN31.tar.gz
<roothelp> everybody work with gambas
<spiroo> When I reinstall it does not add the conf-files or anything
<tim> whats gambas
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards. I know that both works. How do i select which one should be the primary one (the one applications should use)?
<drif> spiroo: tried apt-get --purge -f remove apache2 ?
<tim> tried deleteing the files by hand and sorting thoguh them
<spiroo> tim: Is there any possibility to remove it manuelly and install freshly
<tim> ah drif some one whos good at helping
<spiroo> drif: nope will try
<drif> spiroo: add sudo as well
<drif> I forgot it
<tim> id say just delete the files one by one
<spiroo> of course ;P
<tim> drif you any good at or knwo how to install RT73
<drif> tim: RT73?
<drif> tim: explain a bit
<spiroo> How do I delete when I do not know how to and where I should delete. I must do it inside dpkg also to get adept working
<tim> an edimax EW-7318ug usb card
<spiroo> Adept needs a better cleanup system
<tim> runs on a RT73
<drif> spiroo: let me know if that works - then we'll think of something else
<spiroo> yes will do
<tim> so drif ever herd of it ?
<spiroo> wait a sec
<drif> tim: you mean RT73 as chip?
<tim> yes
<tim> ok i have this for instructions which are crap one sec ill get url
<spiroo> drif, nope did not work, I send a print screen soon.
<tim> For 2.6 series kernel:
<spiroo> no I send pastebin instead
<drif> tim: modprobe rt73usb
<tim> a.  go to 'STA/Module' directory.
<tim>     run 'cp Makefile.6 Makefile'
<tim> b. $make all
<tim> c. cp rt73.bin /etc/Wireless/RT73STA/	# copy firmware
<tim> 
<tim> 
<tim> d.  run '/sbin/insmod rt73.ko'  (as root)
<tim>         '/sbin/ifconfig rausb0 inet YOUR_IP up'
<tim> ok
<drif> tim, stop that
<drif> do not paste here
<drif> !pastebin | tim
<ubotu> tim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tim> sorry :(
<guille> i am having trouble with my webcam?
<drif> tim: did you try loading that module? or do you need to compile some other version?
<tim> i tried modprobe said module dosnt exsist
<spiroo> drif: http://pastebin.org/1250
<drif> tim: what did you type
<tim> modprobe rt73usb
<drif> tim: modprobe -l | grep -i rt73
<drif> tim: what does it give you?
<spiroo> drif: sorry for the swedish language in some parts, but the important ones is in english though ;P
<tim> ok can i send files over IRC if so ill send you the pakage
<spiroo> how do I do this ?: Please set APACHE_ETC_SEARCH
<tim> it just went to the next line of coding without saying any thing
<drif> tim: which version you have+
<drif> tim: older than feisty?
<Tachyon> I installed the NTFS configuration tool, but it won't open.  When I try to open it using the menu, nothing happens.  Katapult gives me the error that KDE.init can't find gksu
<spiroo> drif. ?
<_4strO> Tachyon: alt + F2 and then kdesu ntfs-config
<_4strO> Tachyon: you can edit the link in the menu (by right clicking on it) and change gksu by kdesu
<tim> ok i dunno if i have feisty drif
<tim> and read this
<tim> this is what im rworking from
<tim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35275/
<guille> webcam trouble
<guille> how do i reinstall drivers?
<drif> tim: lsb_release -a
<drif> tim: that should tell you
<Menda> hi
<tim> ubuntu 6.06 codname dapper
<drif> !didntwork > spiroo
<tim> oh and no lsb modules avalible
<Tachyon> Well, the tool lets me select if I can enable write support, but it doesn't do any of this "detecting NTFS partitions" business that the wiki suggests....
<drif> tim: well it's the codename we were after
<tim> dapper
<drif> tim: yup
<drif> tim: feisty seems to have r73 supported as default
<tim> and this means ?
<tim> so download feisty
<drif> tim: why you're using 6.06 - needing long time support perhaps?
<guille> i am having trouble with my webcam and soon i am gonna shoot myself!
<tim> what do you mean
<drif> guille: it would help to know which webcam
<tim> ... oh yea i got he offical guide to ubntu and it was 6.06 lol rather then 7
<drif> tim: that's rather old release
<tim> really ?
<guille> the webcam i got is a genius
<tim> well would i have any better luck with ubuntu 7.04
* riorio hides
<spiroo> *kubuntu
<guille> i am gonna chekc the web so i can give you a closer description
<riorio> tim > maybe you should try later, there is a netsplit going on atm
<tim> netsplit ??
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards. I know that both works. How do i select which one should be the primary one (the one applications should use, or at least Amarok)?
<Access> Mmm still trying to display 1280x1024. Tried forcing it by adding the mode "1280x1024" in xorg.conf however it didnt work (although 1280x768 did, but thats not helpful :P). I googled my Auriga ColorPro 19D and it seems no one has the Vertical and Horitzonal numbers. Is there anything I can do?
<drif> tim: simply put, yes
<tim> so just upgrade to 7.04 for ubntu
<DexterF> hi
<drif> tim: that could work - I prefer clean intall though
<DexterF> how do I play an image of a dvd as a dvd? player deosnt matter
<robnick> Tachyon: You're trying to get ntfs-3g to work?
<Tachyon> robnick: Indeed
<robnick> Tachyon: 'cause I didn't seem to get this "Detecting NTFS drives" thing either; so I ended up manually adding the line(s) to fstab
<rene> hey everybody
<martijn81> DexterF: depends on the image, iso you can mount with loopdevice
<tim> so you think that a clean install might already support RT73
<rene> just checking in
<DexterF> martijn81: no iso, dir tree
<Tachyon> robnick: Yeah.  I could do that if I knew what they were.  My problem, however, is that I don't know how to get it to mount the partition so I can access all the files under my Vista account (in C:\Users)
<rene> Vista S*cks
<Tachyon> The Vista partition itself mounts fine.  I can only access the public stuff.
<eagles0513875> msft suxs in general
<robnick> Tachyon: Do you know which drive/partition it's on? (e.g.; /dev/hda1) ?
<rene> lol
<Tachyon> robnick: /dev/sda2
<robnick> Tachyon: ah!
<rene> yoper & slackware & kubuntu rulez
<Tachyon> rene: Surprisingly, I've found that bashing something that isn't working and randomly celebrating that which does work doesn't really fix my problem. :-/  Usually it requires actual solutions, or at least lots of tea.
<robnick> Tachyon: For what it's worth, here's my line: /dev/sda1 /home/robert/ext ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<robnick> Tachyon: But I guess you have that, already
<Tachyon> Yes, something quite similar.
<rene> i am a really new rookie in linux
<drif> tim: it does - like I said it has rt73usb driver..
<robnick> The only wee-bit "special" I added was the "force" option, which forces a mount even if the partition table wasn't closed properly
<rene> but got microsoft office xp installed on kubuntu and the printing witrh the hp photosmart 7350 works great
<robnick> rene: You installed ... Office XP .... on Kubuntu?
<rene> yep
<rene> crossover office
<rene> ;)
<robnick> rene: There's a good alternative called OpenOffice. Then again, maybe you're more used to it. :)
<arash> ubotu !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<arash> retarded, how do I whisper in irc :p? obviously /say just says the parameters...
<rene> office xp is 1 of the most standard office versions in companys
<Tachyon> arash: I've read the page and the behaviour I encounter is not the behaviour expected.
<robnick> Tachyon: Take a look at this; there's some info regarding Vista/ntfs-3g on it: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10585
<acemo> does anyone knows how the zeroconf plugin from ktorrent works?
<robnick> Tachyon: Any specific error you're getting? Or is it just empty? Else open two terminals; and tail -f /var/log/messages while mounting the NTFS-partition and accessing the folder.
<drif> !aptfix > spiroo
<guille> i have agenius webcam VideoCAM GE111 but i can get it to work
<Tachyon> robnick: I can see the Default and Public user folders, but I can't see the Ben folder (for my account) in /media/sda2/Users/
<spiroo> !aptfix | spiroo
<spiroo> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<spiroo> ah thanks
<murchadh> Tachyon: If you're root can you see them?
<robnick> Tachyon: And if you're accessing that folder through the console? (cd /media/sda2/Users/Ben/ or sudo cd /media/sda2/Users/Ben/)
<Tachyon> sudo cd -- no command found
<murchadh> Tachyon: kdesu konqueror, then browse to the mount directory in that instance of konqueror (don't go online with it though: not safe).
<Tachyon> murchadh: No, same problem
<murchadh> Tachyon: Can you become root by typing su -
<Tachyon> murchadh: No, but sudo su works
<Tachyon> Still the same problem though
<antonio_> ol
<murchadh> Tachyon: Can you ctrl+alt+F3 to get to a new terminal? Can you log in there as root? umount /dev/sda2, then try and mount it -
<antonio_> estou tendo dificuldades em acessar o meu outro hd com so windows.  aqui que consigo ajuda?
<martijn81> DexterF: just right click and action open with kaffeine or something
<murchadh> Tachyon: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mount/point and see what errors you get.
<DexterF> martijn81: "or something", huh? nvm, smplayer gets the job done
<Tachyon> murchadh: No, when I try to log in as root it says "Login incorrect"
<martijn81> k
<murchadh> Tachyon: It just seems to be a permissions problem. But not knowing much about Vista, there may be some form of encryption or somesuch you've enabled.
<Tachyon> I haven't knowingly enabled any such security
<Tachyon> In fact, I've disabled most of Vista's security
<murchadh> Tachyon: But you can sudo?
<Tachyon> Yes
<Tachyon> What is root's password supposed to be?
<Arwen> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<murchadh> Tachyon: OK. sudo umount /dev/sda? (I think it was 2)
* radius snickers
<murchadh> Tachyon: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2/users
<Tachyon> umount: /media/sda2: device is busy
<murchadh> Tachyon: Make sure there are no terminals, instances of konqueror or any other process using anything on that drive.
<Tachyon> murchadh:
<Tachyon> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda2/Users: No such file or directory
<Tachyon> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Tachyon> Unmounting /dev/sda2 (RECOVERY)
<Tachyon> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2/ works fine
<Tachyon> However, still no joy
<robnick> How do you open it, then? As root?
<Tachyon> ?
<Tachyon> No
<Tachyon> In Konqueror
<Tachyon> I'm still not sure why being root would fix my problem.  I don't think Vista knows the difference between root and non-root
<radius> vista=uac
<Tachyon> Er?
<murchadh> Tachyon: Can you run Konqueror as root by using Run Command from the menu and then select run as different user under advanced options?
<Artimus> With Vista, it's either root or "please enter your password"
* Menda is away: Gone away for now.
<murchadh> Tachyon: We kinda think your files are mounted with only root having access. This is how we'll rule out if we're on the wrong path. :)
<Tachyon> murchadh: i don't see "advanced options" under Configure Konqueror
<murchadh> Tachyon: Press the Big K to bring up your menu, Select "Run Command", Type konqueror in the box, beneath it there is an advanced option.
<Tachyon> murchadh: Which user shall I run as?  root?
<murchadh> Tachyon: Yes, but you only need your sudo password.
<Tachyon> Okay, done that.  Still can't see the folder
<murchadh> Tachyon: Nothing at all shows up under /media/sda2?
<robnick> Tachyon: Running out of options here; but 1) Open a terminal and sudo tail -f /var/log/messages . Next; open another terminal and cd /media/sda2/Users/Ben/. See what happens in both terminals (if anything)
<robnick> Either A) It works (!) B) It gives a permission denied C) It says "Can't find .."
<robnick> I think.
<Tachyon> murchadh: No, that shows up.  I mean, the Ben folder still doesn't show up in /media/sda2/Users/
<robnick> Tachyon: What did my last suggestion do?
<Tachyon> robnick: First command appears to be logging stuff to that terminal.  Second command tells me the directory doesn't exist.
<robnick> Tachyon: First command 'tails' (watches) the general logging file, and should give a new entry after accessing the directory
<robnick> Tho I'm out of ideas now for accessing that folder
<Tachyon> Well, thanks for your suggestions and patience.
<robnick> It simply can't find it, so I'm pretty sure it's some new change with vista
<murchadh> robnick: /media/sda2/Users is confusing, no? There's something iffy about mounting to /media/sda2 and it showing up that Users Directory.
<Tachyon> Gutsy should be here soon anyway, eh?  Usually when I encounter problems like these I just wait for the next release, do a clean install, and magically it works :D  (And gives me new problems!)
<robnick> murchadh: It's simply displaying some public / general folders and not displaying user-specific folders. Which led me to believe it to be a permission thing, but if it reports it can't find the folder, then it can't find it
<venik> what is the latest version of THunderbird for Linux?  I have 1.5..
<venik> on Windows it is 2.0..
<tsdgeos> it's 2.0
<BluesKaj> robnick, hate to state the obvious but vista is notorious for it's silly security precautions ...perhaps the security settings for the file have to be set to low.
<tsdgeos> just that ubuntu is not shipping it in 7.04
<venik> but when I upgrade from ADEPT I only get 1.5?
<venik> i c
<jajoni> wenas
<robnick> BluesKaj: God help the man who's decided I'm not allowed to access my own personal folders from a different OS in case of "security".. :P
<Tachyon> robnick: Would you like to borrow my voodoo doll?
<Lynoure> robnick: from which different OS?
<murchadh> robnick: Yeah, but if I run mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda? /munt/point it will show up my C: drive contents at that mount point. I can't see where this Users dir comes into it.
<venik> How do I import old Thunderbird mail from and XP partition to an Kubuntu TB?
<BluesKaj> robnick , one name i can think of ...bill somebody:)
<robnick> Tachyon: I recently switched; I still have my own ;)
<Tachyon> murchadh: In Vista, your user files are stored in C:\Users\yourusername\
<robnick> murchadh: "Users" is the 'new Documents and Settings' folder of Vista; which is the folder Tachyon is trying to access
<murchadh> BluesKaj: Hehe, Oh Yeah Bill Who. Anyway Tachyon reckons he set all the Vista security to low/off.
<Tachyon> I also can't see other folders that my user created, like the wamp folder in C:\
<murchadh> robnick: But where is the Windows directory? (Never used Vista, please don't laugh)
<robnick> murchadh: On C:\Windows IIRC. Just "Documents and Settings" was shuffled around a little
<Tachyon> I can access the windows directory
<Tachyon> Which seems silly
<robnick> Well no
<BluesKaj> murchadh, that why i still have an XP partition ...vista was just too intolerable ... I would migrate totally to Kubuntu if someone can come up with a decent scanning app for Linux
<Tachyon> I can't access _my_ stuff, but I can access all those terribly important system files :p
<robnick> The windows directory isn't owned by your user "Ben"
<robnick> So that actually kinda makes sense; I'm just dumbfounded on the why and how bit of it
<murchadh> BluesKaj: Vuescan I used to use to get my Minolta DSIII working but it works now with sane.
<murchadh> BluesKaj: I still wouldn't claim that my kubuntu matches my old XP for scanning and printing (HP Photosmart 7960; the nightmares I had just to get it to print), but it is getting there. I'm trying to type now, with crossed fingers!
<BluesKaj> murchadh, Vuescan eh...hmm gonna take a look , thx :)
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards. I know that both works. How do i select which one should be the primary one (the one applications should use, or at least Amarok)?
<BluesKaj> <--- HP Scanjet 3500c
<arunkale> i thought virtualbox was open source?
<arunkale> seems they have two versions...
<murchadh> Tachyon: If you can see the contents of C: under /media/sda2/ then I would suggest that there are some Vista restrictions in place. It is the logical next step; back in to \/|574 and check it out (man I hated suggesting that which is why I typed it like that).
<robnick> *nods*
<drif> !aptfix > drif
<wckdkl0wn> how do i enable java for firefox?
* Menda|AFK is back.
<josiah> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wckdkl0wn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<wckdkl0wn> how do i convert kubuntu over to ubuntu fiesty? i did this before but from ubuntu to kubuntu
<datawolf> wcknkdkl0wn I think you want apt-get install ubuntu-desktpo
<datawolf> opps apt-get install ubuntu-desktop sorry
<nullkuhl> guys how to acces the equalizer-audio manager from terminal ??
<murchadh> nullkuhl: alsamixer if you're using alsa.
<ubuntu__> help french room kubuntu pls
<slow-motion> hallo
<pontiac> who know  kubuntu in french
<jussi01> !fr | pontiac
<ubotu> pontiac: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pontiac> ty
<nullkuhl> is kde 4 launched yet ?
<kewl> which envirnment looks best??
<zipper> kewl, there is no answer to that question
<kewl> i hav used kde gnome & xfce....but the screenshots over net,,,they r completely different so......
<zipper> kewl, well, you could try out different themes
<combo_> what is good tool for have a back up ?
<combo_> !konserve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konserve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<combo_> !keep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<combo_> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueKidd> hey
<drif> combo_: ehm?
<combo_> drif: do u know name of some back up tool for KDE ?
<combo_> i need to make a back up very soon :)
<drif> combo_: fire up adept manager and type backup
<combo_> drif: ok ;>
<BlueKidd> who likes hip hop!
<drif> combo_: kubuntu-desktop has Keep as default backup util
<combo_> drif: so one more question (maybe u would know) are icons downloaded from gnome-look.org working under Kubuntu ?
<combo_> drif: yes i know, but i removed it away
<BlueKidd> nope only on gnu
<drif> BlueKidd: #kubuntu-offtopic or #hipitihop
<combo_> it wasn't good to me
<Ahmuck> backula, amanda, tar
<Ahmuck> combo_: bacula, amanda, tar
<combo_> Ahmuck: what are those names ?
<combo_> ...back up tools ? :)
<Ahmuck> combo_: konserve as well
<combo_> Ahmuck: ok then, i'll try some of these stuff :)
<combo_> hey - but how 'bout icons... would icons downloaded from gnome-look.org be working under kubuntu ?? :] 
<Ahmuck> http://konserve.sourceforge.net/
<cprmpt> I run kubuntu on both my desktop and laptop machine - I use programs like Kontact to manage my personal info, is it possible to sync my laptop to my desktop over my lan?
<combo_> asdkfj
<venik> How do I get a recording to work?  I tried several of the recording programs (to record from the Line-in input) but they all failed
<venik> the hardware works, since it works in XP on this machine
<Ahmuck> cprmpt: ksync
<tim> hay
<tim> is dirf still here
<drif> drif :D yes I am
<tim> hay
<tim> ive updated to ubuntu 7.04
<tim> i knwo took awhile
<drif> good
<drif> tim: from fresh?
<tim> my radio for wireless works but it cant connect and yea from fresh
<tim> so how do i check feisty version again
<drif> lsb_release -a
<combo_> hey what is " :(){ :|:& }; " command ? have u ever tried that one ? :))
<tim> so drif can you hewlp me instal RT73
<drif> tim: actually lsb_release -c
<drif> tim: lsmod | grep -i rt73
<drif> tim: output of that
<Ahmuck> how do i verify my nic is running at 1G ?
<tim> !paste
<drif> Ahmuck: mii-tool
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35288/
<tim> there you go drif
<drif> Ahmuck: although that seems to work on dapper, not on feisty :-\ atleast for me
<drif> tim: ok, so driver is loaded
<tim> im not too sure ?
<tim> well because it came up im asuming yes
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tim> ive put driver disc in and shoving all drivers on my desktop
<tzanger> I've got two completely different PL2303 USB serial adapters, and both act funny with Kubuntu... I'm running 2.6.20.16-lowlatency.  these adapters work just fine under Windows XP, and also when running XP on this particular machine (dual boot)
<Ahmuck> drif, same here
<tzanger> how does one get a kernel source and compile it "the kubunutu way" ?  I can do this in my sleep in Slackware but that's now how things are done here
<tzanger> is there some kind of apt-get install kernel-2.6.20.16-lowlatency-src incantation?
<juancamilo> hi all
<arash> Hi, I have problem with sound, I have several headphone/loudspeaker connected, I'm that it only come sound from one, but How can i decide which one?
<juancamilo> i have a problem with beryl, i installed it and works, but the window borders are not showing?...
* arash asks Ubuntu channel aswell...
<combo_> arash: u have to type in console this command: ' perl -e 'fork while fork' & '
<manchicken> This system76 machine is freakin' sweet.
<manchicken> combo_: That is not nice.
<combo_> ] :->
<arash> combo_ -perl -e 'fork while fork' & is output, what does this mean?
<manchicken> combo_: You seriously shouldn't be telling new folks to forkbomb themselves.  That's a really crappy thing to do.
<manchicken> arash: Ignore combo_'s advice
<combo_> arash: ok, don't do that ;P
<toxic316> drif recon you could help me
<combo_> someone fu**ed me with that so i wanted to try is this working on someone else ;P
<manchicken> combo_: Doesn't make it any less of a crappy thing to do.
<Lynoure> Could someone help me with eclipse starting once, but after that it fails to start and gives error code=1 unless I remove my workspace
<combo_> manchicken: but i could be funny...
<combo_> chill out, dude ;)
<juancamilo> hi all, i been having problems with beryl, i can't get it to show the window border. when it loads the borders disapear...anyone?
<manchicken> combo_: That's not funny.  That's malicious.  This is a support channel, and folks looking for support really don't need that crap.
<combo_> manchicken: yeah, yeah.... :}
<drif> toxic316: hm?
<BluesKaj> !beryl | juancamilo
<ubotu> juancamilo: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<combo_> manchicken: what is this forkbomb doind exactly?
<juancamilo> thanks
<manchicken> combo_: Still not laughing.
<toxic316> tis tim but with registerd name
<saragg77> hello
<BluesKaj> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<josiah> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<saragg77> anyone up for a duelboot question?
<slow-motion> n8
<nullkuhl> guys is kde 4 out yet ?
<llutz> combo_: it forks a perl-process until all mem is used
<combo_> manchicken: no! i'm serious now. some dude told to type it in console... but i didn't do that
<toxic316> <drif> infact might leave it for tomorrow
<combo_> llutz: lol
<BluesKaj> saragg77, ask !
<manchicken> combo_: You know what it is, don't play stupid.
<combo_> manchicken: i really didn't know!
<combo_> i swear some guy told me that!
<combo_> i'm noob dude!
<llutz> combo_: you know the  word "Kindergarten"
<llutz>  ?
<combo_> how should i know such advanced command
<toxic316> bet you are combo
<saragg77> i am helping a friend with their pc, it is a dual-boot Kubuntu /windows xp ... windows side keeps getting blue screens, can I reinstall windows without corrupting kubuntu?
<combo_> llutz: ja, aber naturlich :)
<llutz> combo_: dann husch husch zurueck dorthin
<saragg77> i've always installed windows first..then parttion magic 8 etc and kubuntu
<arash> WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT COMBO_ ?
<manchicken> arash: I told you not to do it.
<combo_> someone just put a little trick on me
<combo_> arash: i told u not to do that!
<llutz> arash: a fork-bomb
<combo_> ...little later :] 
<manchicken> arash: combo_ just gave you a command that forkbombed you.  He's a jerk, I suggest you ignore him.
<combo_> a command that causes computer crap-someething :] 
<arash> was that funny :( ?
<combo_> manchicken: i'm not a jerk
<llutz> arash: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forkbomb
<saragg77> actually if i could get dreamweaver working properly in wine I could tell them to forget their duel-boot
<combo_> i just wanted to check out what's going to happen :] 
<combo_> arash: and what happened ? :}
<arash> I go ask ops to ban u at #ubuntu , you are the typical jackass that is striving against destroying the ubuntu community
<manchicken> arash: That's a good idea.
<BluesKaj> yes saragg77 , just make sure you don't format the Linux partition (ext2 or ext3)...the linux partition will prolly be an unknown , just reformat the windows, either fat32 or NTFS
<saragg77> cool thanks,
<combo_> arash: oh... c'mon... why can't just u chill out
<manchicken> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<arash> well, It's up to them to punish you, but I tink tey should know!
<Tm_T> manchicken: yes?
<combo_> arash: did that command destroy something ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<manchicken> Tm_T: combo_ is giving new folks forkbomb commands.
<arash> combo_ said I should do a command that crashed my comp
<kewl> halo
<arash> please ban him
<BluesKaj> saragg77, one thing tho , you maynot be able to boot directly back into Linux after installing windows , since the bootloader will be hidden
<arash> and it didnt even work restart X
<combo_> no! it's not that!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=combo@*.wroclaw.dialog.net.pl]  by Tm_T
* combo_ was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<arash> Yes you did. it was something with perl -e 'fork' ,
<manchicken> Tm_T: Muchthanx
<arash> Second.
<llutz> idiots everywhere
<kewl> can any1 tune his guitar thr` linux??
<llutz> arash: it was: perl -e "fork while fork" & NO don't DO AGAIN!
<arash> llutz , is the damage over now? or is it still infected on me?
<llutz> arash: no it ends with reboot
<arash> llutz , ah, thanks
<BluesKaj> !grub | saragg77
<ubotu> saragg77: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<saragg77> can I get rid of the windows partion altogether and let Kubuntu take over the space?
<BluesKaj> yes , if you wish saragg77
<manchicken> saragg77: You can use the Qt partition resizer (qtparted?) to do such a thing.
<saragg77> I ask because I spent hours putting in codecs, plugins tweaks etc
<Lynoure> How can I stop eclipse from crashing at startup without deleting my workspace?
<manchicken> You could either just reformat the windows partition for use on a separate mount point, or you could just resize your root partition.
<manchicken> saragg77: Either way, you don't have to reinstall.
<saragg77> and would preffer to delete windows and have Kubuntu make use of the ex-windows partion
<saragg77> ok cool
<manchicken> saragg77: The only real question is whether you want to resize your root partition or if you want to just reuse the windows partition as its own partition.
<saragg77> will qparted merge the old windows space with linux or should i keep it a seperate partion?
<saragg77> yes
<manchicken> saragg77: I prefer kate & quanta+ to Dreamweaver anyday anyway :)
<BluesKaj> saragg77, someone mention partition magic , are you familiar with it? I hope so cuz it can cause some probs ..otherwise download and burn a bootable disk app called GParted . It's an excellent partition editor, live cd
<saragg77> is quanta wysiwg in the same newbie friendly way?
<manchicken> saragg77: That's up to you to decide.  I don't think it'll hurt anything either way.
<manchicken> saragg77: It can be IIRC.  I don't do much wysiwyg.
<manchicken> nvu is
<manchicken> Don't know if we have packages for that or not though to be honest.
<saragg77> thanks for all your help.. one last question.. do I have to run qparted from disk to do that?
<manchicken> I think you may want to do it from a liveCD
<saragg77> ok i will
<saragg77> thx a million folks
<tuxedo_> anyone know how to use an external hard drive
<murchadh> llutz: The first example on that wiki page is incredible. (And NO don't anybody bother experimenting, but wow)
<llutz> murchadh: use ulimit to test :)
<murchadh> llutz: Cheers. :)
<tuxedo_> external hard drives anyonr?
<arash> Hello, I have several headphones/loudspeakers contected to my PC. Only one functions at a time, that's OK, but is it possible for me to switch between the active one?
<drif> arash: alt+f2: kmix
<Angelus> help!!! i compiled mesa from source and libdrm , now i dont have direct rendering, or maybe because i remove the via package and install unichrome , then remove unichrome and re-installed via
<arash> drif , hmm, I checked that quite much, but It have so man buttons that doesn't even do anything, any idea what I specifically I should do=
<drif> arash: it's quite soundcard specific..
<BluesKaj> Angelus, which graphics card ?
<drif> arash: trial/error-method
<Angelus> via BluesKaj
<Angelus> via chipset
<Angelus> KM400
<arash> drif, huh? trial/error-method???
<drif> arash: try those out - see what happens
<drif> arash: without seeing/knowing your soundcard - quite impossible to help
<BluesKaj> Angelus, do lspci and look for the video controller , then twll us what that puts out
<BluesKaj> tell
<Angelus> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<arash> drif, erm, what do you mean with trial/error method?
<drif> arash: 23:07.48 < drif> arash: try those out - see what happens
<kewl> can any1 help me for tunning guitar with linux???
<arash> drif, I saw that message, but what you mean try them out? how should I start them?
<ubuntu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<drif> arash: have something played out - click those switches and slide those sliders...observe
<arash> ah... ok , I'll try that
<ubuntu> Duh
<drif> kewl: accurately or just give you reference sound?
<ubuntu> I had the sound turned down
<ubuntu> Whooooooooooooot
<ubuntu> Wifi Works again :)
<hero> awesome
<Angelus> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<ubuntu> Go tribe 5
<ubuntu> now what other bling does it bring?
<Angelus> BluesKaj: did you see it?
<kewl> drif: i want to tune electric one......so definetely accurate
<Angelus> BluesKaj: do you thin its because i installed the latest version of libdrm and mesa? or because i did that re-install of the via driver and tried unichrome driver?
<tzanger> is there a trick in getting ATI proprietary video drivers running with kubuntu?  Any existing packages?  VESA's good but no XvMC is killing mythtv :-)
<Arwen> your mythtv box is so slow it can't handle MPEG-2?
<Arwen> no real trick, just a lot of luck
<aldin> how do i didable /etc/init.d/powernowd during start?
<tzanger> Arwen: no, the mythbackend is fine, but the VESA driver on the laptop just isn't good enough for playback (it's a duo core 3GHz)
<BluesKaj> Angelus ,  3D and DRI may be changed in your Xorg file , check it
<drif> kewl: try lingot
<Arwen> tzanger, ah, I would recommend buying an NVIDIA
<Angelus> no the options to load GLX and DRI are ok BluesKaj
<Angelus> :s
<Arwen> what's your specific issue with fglrx?
<tzanger> it's kind of hard to wedge an nvidia card into the laptop :-)
<tzanger> and I am addicted to these thinkpads
<Arwen> bah, if you use a little effort it can be done :-P
<juancamilo> hi
<ymsg> qui peux m'aid
<ymsg> silvouplait
<tsdgeos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kewl> drif: :-) , just tried it ....its highly sensitive
<juancamilo> what's better beryl, compiz or compiz fusion?
<kewl> drif: moreover i m not getting how to configure lingot....
<Angelus> brb
<ira> apt works adapt doesnt what did I break?
<juancamilo> I've been trying to install beryl but, i can't get it to work all right, does anyone have it working, or can advise me to insatall a different 3d desktop manager?
<ubuntu> ira: I would guess adept :)
<ubuntu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ira> I did hell How do I fix it!
<ubuntu> juancamilo: try that chan
<ubuntu> !doesnt work | ira
<ubotu> ira: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kewl> drif:do u know how to configure lingote??
<ira> ubuntu: it loads not (boolian) clicking on it does nothing it worked in the past
<ubuntu> ira: adept wont open?
<ira> some guys have all the | :-)
<ira> correct
<ubuntu> ira: open it from command line
<ubuntu> ira: type kdesu adept
<ubuntu> see if it throws any errors
<ira> ubuntu: sudo: adept: command not found
<ubuntu> ira: type kdesu adept_manyakuakger
<ubuntu> ira: type kdesu adept_manager
<ira> ubuntu:
<ira> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<ira>   Major opcode:  146
<ira>   Minor opcode:  3
<ira>   Resource id:  0x0
<ira> askes for password
<ubuntu> ira: that's your password
<ubuntu> that you used to login
<ira> yes i entered it
<ira> ubuntu:
<ira> Failed to open device
<ira> sh:
<ira> adept: not found
<ira> after i put in password
<ubuntu> ira: looks like you uninstalled it somehow
<ubuntu> ira: no wait
<ubuntu>  that's the kdesu adept
<ira> waiting
<ubuntu> try kdesu adpet_manager
<ubuntu> adept_manager
<DaleksUnited> hi
<aaroncampbell> How long does it normally take for a ticket submitted to lauchpad to get assigned, or at least looked at?
<ira> ubuntu: runs
<DaleksUnited> if anyone has a spare minute, i have a quick question about installing kubuntu
<ira> I guess just doesnt run from GUI
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited, fire away :)
<scorpking> hey ppl. i connected with my motorola v360 using vlive and it's the conection i'm using now. the problem is i can ping a host, i'm on irc but no surfing from konqueror. my balance is 0.00 so i'm not sure how long the connection will last. :-)
<k4> no dns ?
<k4> nice scorpking
<scorpking> i can ping google.com
<kewl> :)
<k4> and dnslookup ?
<scorpking> how do i check that?
<k4> windows ?
<k4> on linux ping www.google.de
<scorpking> linux, kubuntu 7.04
<k4> ping a name
<k4> if there is an answer from a ip , everythings ok
<DaleksUnited> BluesKaj: During the install, if I choose resize IDE1 master partition (which is my windows one), will it delete windows, or just resize the partitin and leave the files intact?
<scorpking> it's working. maybe the connection is too slow. :-(
<ubuntu> k4: no totally true :)
<k4> DaleksUnited: normally if it says resize it would resize
<ubuntu> over the weekend something funkified happened with my ISP where I could ping things and make a connection with servers but I can't get back any traffice
<ubuntu> So no browsing
<ubuntu> it sucked
<DaleksUnited> k4: ok, ill give it a go
<k4> ubuntu: if you ping , packets are already going both ways
<DaleksUnited> i was just worried that it might not, because ive spent the day trying to find a way to resize it myself and failed
<ubuntu> k4: I know it was freaky
<k4> DaleksUnited: i think it only resizes free space at the end
<ubuntu> k4: like only the first poing or the last would get through
<DaleksUnited> ah, cool
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited, it should be fine
<ubuntu> a traceroute would work inside the house then die after
<DaleksUnited> i defragged, so the last 20GB are free
<ubuntu> DaleksUnited: smart
<DaleksUnited> i just wanted to make sure because i have no way to reinstall windows if it goes wrong - i was given this PC by a friend sans disks
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited, are you using the kubuntu live cd to resize ?
<DaleksUnited> yeah
<BluesKaj> you'l be ok then
<DaleksUnited> cool
<mrksbrd> how do u find the latest kernal u are using?
<ubuntu> uname -r
<DaleksUnited> ive spent most of the day removing ubuntu 6.06/GRUB from the system
<scheuri> hi all....anyone an idea how to make my laptop auto-connect to a wireless router...including its wpa-key....I do not want to type it in all the time...
<coreymon77> scheuri: yup
<ubuntu> DaleksUnited: Oh? so you have Ubuntu?
<scheuri> coreymon77: do you mind sharing this idea with me....some keywords to search goggle would be fine too
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu - i did
<mrksbrd> coreymon77, i re-installed & now works fine
<DaleksUnited> windows on a 30GB HDD, ubuntu on a 3GB
<DaleksUnited> windows couldnt see the ubuntu disk, ubuntu couldnt mount the windows disk
<ubuntu> DaleksUnited: I'm confused now :) you have space for Kubuntu? why are you resizing?
<DaleksUnited> lol, sorry
<DaleksUnited> the 3GB was needed in another PC
<ubuntu> ok
<DaleksUnited> so I had to resize the windows 30GB partition and make a new one on that disk for linux
<DaleksUnited> i was at the IOI 2007 in Zagreb last week, and really like KDE/KDevelop, so decided to convert
<Angelus> BluesKaj: dude now even my Xserver  aint starting :S , im on irssi and you know > I HATE COMANDLINE
<ubuntu> DaleksUnited: Welcome
<ubuntu> hi juancamilo
<coreymon77> scheuri: system settings-network settings
<mrksbrd> how do u find what kernel is running on ur system??????????
<ubuntu> mrksbrd: uname -r
<BluesKaj> Angelus, you may need to reconfigure your xorg file "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<coreymon77> scheuri: go there
<Angelus> BluesKaj: i made dexconf
<aaroncampbell> How long does it normally take for a ticket submitted to lauchpad to get assigned, or at least looked at?
<ubuntu> aaroncampbell: depends on the churn I'd suppose
<BluesKaj> Angelus, your video driver is prolly the wrong one or it's pimped
<coreymon77> scheuri: are you at network settings?
<aaroncampbell> ubotu: churn?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about churn? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scheuri> coreymon77: yes....I disabled roaming mode...however, WPA is not an option for the key
<manchicken> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mrksbrd> kernel 2.6.22.4 is now out is it advisable to upgrade this, and how would be the best way to do it???????????
<aaroncampbell> ubuntu: churn?
<Angelus> BluesKaj: i tried 3 different , via from kubuntu. via from X.org, and via from Openchrome and didnt work :S
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  i think im gonna re-install
<ubuntu> aaroncampbell: how much work is going on and how many bugs are coming in
<Arwen> mrksbrd, with apt?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start
<ubuntu> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<coreymon77> scheuri: i take it you have the wpa-supplicant package right?
<ubuntu> mrksbrd: Do you have a Orange Box with a red sign that has an exclamation mark on it in the system tray
<scorpking> k4: think i found the problem - 78% packet loss
<mrksbrd> no
<ubuntu> mrksbrd: ok then the commands I just gave you
<scheuri> coreymon77: well, yes...I am connected to it right now using wpa
<ubuntu> mrksbrd: You are on the machine now?
<mrksbrd> yes
<coreymon77> scheuri: okay, give me a sec
<Angelus> BluesKaj: didnt work
<scheuri> coreymon77: sure...thank you
<Angelus> BluesKaj: what i cant understand is why did this happen? because i compiled mesa from source or because i remove via, install unichrome, removed unichrome and re-installed via? do you have an idea? did you ever compile mesa from source?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... try to go back a previous version of xorg datewise
<manchicken> Anybody know if aiglx works on the intel x3100?
<ubuntu> intel is normally good
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: I think it does... got your new lappy?
<mrksbrd> ubuntu, why did u ask that??
<BluesKaj> no Angelus , I just used tyhe vesa driver to get X back and then tried to solve the problem after
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: Freakin' sweat
<manchicken> sweet
<manchicken> Still getting used to the display and keyboard though.
<nosrednaekim> the darter?
<ubuntu> mrksbrd: cause if you boot while on the net it should give you notification that you can upgrade
<Angelus> BluesKaj: but did this happen because i compiled Mesa from source or doesnt have to do with that?
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: yeah... it took me like two weeks to get used to mine
<Angelus> ah btw BluesKaj now even vesa is not working :/
<manchicken> Trying to get compiz on it now.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: but now I really like it. it was mostly the arrow keys. ( they are in a reall weir position on mine)
<BluesKaj> Angelus,  yeah i think so
<manchicken> I got mine in a week and a half.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: you around?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: you too..
<manchicken> The full bottom row of keys seems to be off to the right just a little.
<Angelus> so you cant compile your own Mesa on kubuntu BluesKaj
<Angelus> :S
<mrksbrd> ubuntu, showing no upgrades!!!!
<BluesKaj> Angelus, sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... try to go back a previous version of xorg datewiseI don't know cuz i don't use mesa
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: no need for a sudo
<ubuntu> mrksbrd: wait hold on what kernel version do you have?
<Angelus> what do you mean try to go back to a preavious version? that just lists Xorg.conf
<mrksbrd> 2.6.20-16-generic
<Angelus> :S
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: from what i've heard, you need the xorg-intel driver to get aiglx running on X3100
<Arwen> ^^
<BluesKaj> ok Angelus..  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf...try to find a xorg file that's  prvious to the new driver install
<Arwen> the i810 and that one from earlier are deprecated now
<mrksbrd> why?
<Arwen> Intel consolidated them all into the "intel" driver
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: off to the right.. is that defect or just a difference in the keyboard?
<manchicken> I think it's a difference
<coreymon77> scheuri: sorry, i got caught up with something
<manchicken> Restarting X
<scheuri> coreymon77: no worries
<coreymon77> scheuri: okay
<coreymon77> type this into konsole
<coreymon77> kdesu kate /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<scheuri> coreymon77: empty...meaning there is no such file already
<coreymon77> scheuri: oh whoops, thats ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Someone called?
<mrksbrd> me
<mrksbrd> chk prvt msg
<ubuntu_> sorry what were you asking?
<scheuri> coreymon77: there is a difference between ubuntu and kubuntu in terms of wpasupplicant?
<ubuntu_> My router died
<ubuntu_> No pvt messages
<coreymon77> scheuri: slightly, there is a different way of doing things
<mrksbrd> should i not upgrade if system isn't offering?
<coreymon77> scheuri: could you maybe ask someone else, im not all that familiar with wpa
<ubuntu_> mrksbrd: you want the new kernel?
<ubuntu_> mrksbrd: What kernel do you have now?
<mrksbrd> only if it will work & not mess something up!!!!!!!!!
<scheuri> coreymon77: sure....but that helped already...so I need to modify that file....
<ubuntu_> mrksbrd: What kernel do you have now?
<mrksbrd> 2.6.20-16-generic
<manchicken> What's the display manager for compiz?
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: dusplay manager? you mean "compiz --replace"?
<coreymon77> scheuri: i tried
<ubuntu_> mrksbrd: you will get a notification of the update in a few days i guess
<scheuri> coreymon77: I take it there is something in this file on your cmputer
<mrksbrd> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Linux-Kernel-Download-1960.html
<manchicken> Okay, so kde-display-manager --replace isn't the way to go it seems
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: "kwin --replace"
<ubuntu_> mrksbrd: is there something in there that you need?
<manchicken> Hmm...
<mrksbrd> that is the latest d/l of the kernal, just posted it so u could look @ it
<coreymon77> scheuri: no, i use wep
<coreymon77> scheuri: i dont even have the file
<Solifugus> Is there a way to undelete a file?
<scheuri> coreymon77: ah, I see...well, thanks for the hint...
<Solifugus> to undelete a file i deleted from the command line?
<ubuntu_> mrksbrd: I know
<ubuntu_> mrksbrd: anything in there that you need drastically?
<coreymon77> scheuri: i use kubuntu
<coreymon77> scheuri: the ubuntu wiki shows there being a different way of setting it up
<scheuri> coreymon77: I have Kubuntu as well
<coreymon77> scheuri: i use wep though, not wpa which is definitely different
<scheuri> coreymon77: indeed
<martijn81> wpa does not seem to be stable to me either
<scorpking> mrksbrd: try to google for ext3 undelete
<ubuntu_> Solifugus: Nope
<ubuntu_> Solifugus: First there is no trash on the command line unless you set it up yourself and second the ext3 file system REALLY removes a file so that sucker is gone
<Solifugus> ubuntu_: u r mean
<triger> Hello
<triger> I need some help here
<ubuntu_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<triger> Umm how can i get yahoo chat rooms in kubuntu
<Solifugus> ubuntu_: but actually.. i installed with reiserfs 3.6... still.. i think the same is true.
<ubuntu_> triger: I think that kopete should support them
<triger> I tried
<ubuntu_> Solifugus: the first thing kicks in then :)
<triger> i cant even get the new version
<triger> i dont know how to compile
<Solifugus> ubuntu_: i really try to avoid ext3... too many corrupted systems.. reiserfs has been much better for me.
<ubuntu_> triger: sorry?
<ubuntu_> Solifugus: More power man
<martijn81> triger: newest 0.12.4 is in kde 3.5.6 and up
<Ardin> Ok, got a question about Kubuubu. i have slackware installed right now, and i have my home partition on its own. i just finally got kde the way i want it. if i install kubuntu, will it stay the same? (as long as i dont change the home mount point obviously)
<martijn81> upgrade to that is in edgy and feisty already comes with it
<nosrednaekim> Ardin: yep..
<manchicken> Is there a better, more kubuntu-focused, compiz doc?
<ubuntu_> Ardin: Yeah
<ubuntu_> as long as you install the apps that you wnt
<triger> how do i update to 7.04
<ubuntu_> triger: what are you on now?
<triger> kubuntu edgy
* Ardin sighs and goes to burn the cd
<ubuntu_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Ardin> ok, now is it really worth it? i mean, isthe package management system just that great? also, is it a debian based system, or is it more like the other linux systems i've used
<triger> Reading package lists... Done
<triger> Building dependency tree... Done
<triger> E: Couldn't find package update-manager-core
<triger> See no good
<ubuntu_> triger: You updated the sources.list to feisty ?
<triger> i tried it failed
<ubuntu_> triger: what were you falling?
<triger> Look i need to get into yahoo chat rooms kopete doesnt support it.
<triger> So next ? what will
<ubuntu_> following sorry not falling
<scorpking> triger: what do you use on windows for chatrooms?
<ubuntu_> yahoo does have a linux client
<triger> lol
<triger> Doesnt make any sense
<triger> Plz
<jhutchins> does pidgin?
<martijn81> what about pidgin?
<triger> Linux uses yahoo client
<martijn81> LOL
<Ardin> pidgin
<triger> i cant get pidgin on kde
<Ardin> ... why not?
<triger> It is grub
<ubuntu_> triger: I think you mean Gnome
<triger> Yes
<triger> Sorry
<triger> Gnome
<Ardin> ... i can install it on windows, i'm sure you can install it on kde
<ubuntu_> Does'nt make a difference
<triger> lol
<triger> windows compared to linux
<triger> man your lost
<Ardin> ..... no, i'm really not
<triger> Yes really you are
<ubuntu_> ok then help us :)
<Ardin> GTK+ libraries can be installed seperate from gnome
<triger> msdos it dfferent then kde
<scorpking> triger: go to http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/
* Ardin sighs
<titancompu>  Hey, I have two internet connections available to me. My personal one and my schools. I have two NICs available as well. Is it possible to combine the power of the two internets together?
<triger> lol
<triger> It wont let me in char rooms
<triger> chat
<scorpking> :-( google.com
<triger> tried it
<Ardin> triger:  what i was saying, was that if they have a windows client that is just a couple changed lines in source, that i'm pretty sure pidgin can be installed with KDE as your desktop enviorment. you just need to install the gtk+ libraries
<Ardin> hell, i can prove it works under "kde"
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  i managed to get my Xserver to start but im getting the following error now http://rafb.net/p/rK3MA140.html
<spiroo> drif?
<Ardin> i'm running it right now
<ubuntu_> Ardin: just give him the apt command
<triger> yes
<triger> I am about ready to go back to ubuntu
<Ardin> ubuntu_: never used apt yet... i have to install kubuntu first... i'm on slackware12.0
<ubuntu_> triger: you can get to yahoo chat under ubuntu?
<spiroo> are you still there drif, my internet just shutted down for a sec
<ubuntu_> Ardin: ok :)
<triger> Yea but it wont let me into the rooms
<triger> i dont know why
<triger> i double click it and nothing happenes
* Ardin goes to burn Kubuntu
* Ardin lights the channel ablaze
<triger> dont waste of time
<triger> dont download kubuntu
<triger> Worthless
<Ardin> ... its fine if you understand how linux works
<Ardin> you can install the gtk libraries
<Ardin> in fact, most non kde applications need them
<triger> Ok fuck this shit ardin you are the biggest idiot in this room see ye
<scorpking> triger: be nice plz...
<Ardin> whoa... what the hell?
<PriceChild> triger, no personal attacks int his channel and watch your language.
<Ardin> wtf did i do now?
<Ardin> ..... i was being nice! ... how did i manage to get him to go nutball by being nice?
<Ardin> ok, ubuntu_ i have a serious question for you
<Ardin> ubuntu_: if i install kubuntu.. will i turn into him?
<Ardin> cause i dont want that
<Angelus> lol Aranel
<Angelus> * Ardin
<Angelus> no dude, thats called attitude problem
<Angelus> lol!!
<Ardin> ok, now one more question
<Ardin> is the command "make" installed by default? because i tend to compile alot of extra programs
<Ardin> and i just ran into something on a forum about it wasnt
<PriceChild> Ardin, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ardin> thats it?
<Angelus> hmm not sure , but if its not u can always install it from Adept(kubuntu's package manager)
<Ardin> ok
<Ardin> :)
<Ardin> well, hopefully if this goes correctly, this wont mess with my settings.. here we go
<iwin> i have an external hdd and fat32 partition (on the internal) and im pretty sure it only shows up in konqueror if i have some special priviledge cuz it aint showing up now. how can i make it show up all the time?
<scorpking> iwin: check the permissions on the directory where it's mounted.
<iwin> scorpking: ok, now i know what to do when it shows up. but how do i get it to show up? login as root?
<msr2c> lo all
<scorpking> iwin: if it is in /etc/fstab you might wanna add 'users' to the options so you can mount it as a normal user. see the cdrom entry
<scorpking> iwin: sudo mount -a
<clars_> hi - is here a channel for _64 users?
<ubuntu_> this is it
<Billiard> hey could someone help me with bluetooth, i can view all the files on my phone but if i try to send or recieve it fails
<clars_> can i run i386 apps on my _64 install - because skype does nor come in an _64 version
<scorpking> Billiard: check the logs in /var/log to see why.
<qortrans> hi
<manchicken> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<manchicken> Bot die?
<qortrans> how do I start a program that I've isntalled through Wine?
<qortrans> I don't find it
<manchicken> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<scorpking> qortrans: it is in the /home/user/.wine directory
<qortrans> scorpking: how do I start it?
<scorpking> qortrans: go to the directory and run - wine program
<qortrans> what am I dong wrong?
<qortrans> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<qortrans> is that normal?
<scorpking> qortrans: never seen that. don't know. have you tried #winehq ?
<gary> hello
<Ardin> well, that sucked
<BluesKaj> If someone asks about Yahoochat again , one way to access it is thru the Opera 9 browser if Kopete doesn't work
<gary> hey i need to know how to make my media player play dvd movies
<Ardin> so, i go and try and install kubuntu fiesty, and it just kinda hung when trying to read my partitions
<Ardin> tried the installer 3 times. for today, i have given up
<ubuntu_> Ardin: No You would have to install Ubuntu after years of unsing windows to become him
<tripp> hi
<gary> i have kunbutu on my gateway laptop everything works great
<tripp> can u take me the italian channel?
<Ardin> ubuntu_: yeah, but even then i'm not that stupid
<gary> except i need decoder or something
<ubuntu_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tripp> !it
<gary> kubuntu rocks
<gary> everything works if u know how to install and partiotion it right
<Ardin> gary: everything works if you isntall it right
<Ardin> :)
<BluesKaj> gary, install libdvdcss2 and libxine-extrcodecs and w32codecs
<gary> how do i do that
<gary> im knew to this distro
<BluesKaj> gary,  libdvdcss2 will enable your dvd drive to play copy p[rotected dvds
<Ardin> s/knew/new
<qortrans> is there an app in Kubuntu to mount damn bin cue and iso files?
<BluesKaj> gary, are yo familiar with command line ?
<qortrans> XP can with MagicISO
<ubuntu_> gary: alt+space -> adept -> press enter
<DaleksUnited> ok, im being really stupid - but in Kubuntu, how do you look to see which files are on a floppy disk :$
<BluesKaj> qortrans, kiso
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: Mount it I guess
<DaleksUnited> ok
<DaleksUnited> assume im new to linux
<gary> then whado i do t
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited, system menu.storage media
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: You see the K in the lower left?
* Ardin falls over laughing
<ubuntu_> gary: adept menu -> manage repos
<DaleksUnited> BluesKaj: shows as empty, even though I know GRUB is on there
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_ - yeah
<BluesKaj> oh grub
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: click the computer beside it -> storage media
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_: ok, thanks - but its showing the disk as emtpy, when there is stuff on it
<kgx> anyone ever got "System I/O error" in cyrus?
<ubuntu_> gary: adept menu being the one in the top left corner
<BluesKaj> actually DaleksUnited, try to edit grub itself
<ubuntu_> gary: still there?
<DaleksUnited> BluesKaj: how?
<DaleksUnited> (i installed it onto fd0 instead of hd0 so that windows was left intact and boots normally)
<ubuntu_> and you have to use a floppy to get into linux?
<ubuntu_> that's ... archaic :)
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited open grub with this command : alt+f2 then type ' kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst '
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: oh, i used to have to do that
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: before my bro spent an entire day fixing my bios
<ubuntu_> flashedit?
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_: i want it that way, so that windows will load normally if i dont do anything, and so that its really easy to get rid of linux late
<DaleksUnited> later*
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited, can you copy and paste your file to  www.pastebin.ca so we can take a look to further advise you ?
<W1ZrD> How can I get root permission in konqurer?
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: You know you can do that with Grub on the Hd right?
<ubuntu_> W1ZrD: kdesu konqueror
<Ardin> coolest feature of any music player: the ability to load a random playlist (not random files... a random list of files that it's gonna play)
<W1ZrD> ah, thnx
<DaleksUnited> BluesKaj: not easily...linux doesnt work with my wireless card, so that PC isnt online
<DaleksUnited> i think ive got the GRUB issue sorted now though
<ubuntu_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaleksUnited> i tried that with ubuntu 6..ill try tomorrow with kubuntu7
<DaleksUnited> last question for tonight - how do I access my second HDD from linux?
<ubuntu_> Feisty worked with mone
<ubuntu_> then gutsy broke it
<ubuntu_>  Looks like tribe 5 fixed it
* ubuntu_ hugs live Cd
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: Mount it :0
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited, ok then , you will see under 'examples" a few lines referring to windows..copy those lines down to " chainloader +1 " , and place them at the bottom of the file, and save the file
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: Want a quick dirty way right now?
<rignes> Hello.
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_ - if youve got one
#kubuntu 2007-08-28
<BluesKaj> ok, obviously too many cooks here ... BBL
<DaleksUnited> BluesKaj: ah, thanks
<ubuntu_> mkdir Checkit && sudo mount /dev/devicename Checkit -o umask=0022
<rignes> Do any of you guys know what runs during start up in Kubuntu that checks for updates?  I'm wondering exactly what the executable is that puts the green ball in the bottom by the clock.
<ubuntu_> rignes: adept_updater I'll warrant
<smithy> hi hi
<smithy> je tu nejaky slovak alebo cech???
<BluesKaj> DaleksUnited, be sure not have the # sign in front of any of those copied lines
<rignes> Thanks, I'll check.  The reason I ask is because this system connect via wireless and I have to type in my kwallet password before it connects.  The check is gone by the time I get the password in. :P
<ubuntu_> smithy: What language?
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: where device name is the partition of your hard drive
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: probably slovakian
<ubuntu_> coreymon77: what's the code for that?
<ubuntu_> sl? sk?
<U238Willy> [18:39:42]  <+U238Willy> .sk
<U238Willy> [18:39:43]  <%Xut> The top level domain .sk represents Slovakia.
<ubuntu_> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jose> hola
<ubuntu_> drat :)
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_: hdd1 I think
<ubuntu_> mkdir Checkit && sudo mount /dev/hdd1 Checkit -o umask=0022
<ubuntu_> what's close to slovak ?
<DaleksUnited> czech republic
<U238Willy> Czech?
<U238Willy> hahahahaha
<rignes> ubuntu_: Hmm, adept_updater just opens the adept package manager.  I guess a better question is, how can I initiate a check for updated packages manually?
<ubuntu_> Yeah I was thinking that too but I meant the code :)
<ubuntu_> rignes: check the flags you can send it
<U238Willy> :P
<rignes> ubuntu_: I already did.  Nothing looked right.
<rignes> ubuntu_: Of course, I could use --help-all and then check that. :P
<theverant> anyone know why edge+edge button combos aren't working for compiz fusion in KDE?
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_: thanks for all your help
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: that works ?
<rignes> ubuntu_: Still nothing sounds right. :/  I've googled but I either am searching the wrong phrase or it's not to be found...probably searching wrong.
<theverant> or rather, does anyone have them working?
<ubuntu_> nixternal: poke :)
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_ - yeah
<ubuntu_> DaleksUnited: ok sweet you have more work to do if you want the drive to automount on startup
<ubuntu_> manchicken: ping
<rignes> Well, I'll have to look later...dinner time. :P  Thanks.
<ubuntu_> rignes: stay online
<ubuntu_> I'll shout you when I get the answer
<DaleksUnited> ubuntu_ - a challenge for tomorrow :P
<Ardin> oh oh how do you shout someone?
<ubuntu_> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ardin> is that what you mean by shout?
<ubuntu_> yes
* Ardin shakes his head
<manchicken> ubuntu_: pong
<ubuntu_> it highlights what I say so when he scrolls up it's easy to pick out the answer
<manchicken> ubuntu_: You may want to select a more useful nick.
<ubuntu_> manchicken: what makes the green orb when adept is doing a update check?
<ubuntu_> manchicken: I'm going home in 10 minutes
<ubuntu_> Packing up the office now
<manchicken> adept_notifier
<ubuntu_> notifer. Duh!
<ubuntu_> thanks :)
<ubuntu_> rignes: it's adept_notifier
<ubuntu_> manchicken: how does it work? it does a diff of the servers and your local cache?
* Ardin wanders off to get a pizza
* ubuntu_ stalks Ardin
<manchicken> Well the cache updates from the server and keeps track of whether or not there's a new candidate version.
<ubuntu_> manchicken: but when you open adept_updater it has to pull from the server again. Why doesn't it use the local cache if it was updated?
<ubuntu_> Or is that just insurance?
<matthewgialich> hey can someone help me, i need to transpher some files to an external drive, but it says that i do not have access, how do i do it
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: What file system?
<level1> Hi, according to system guard, Xorg is taking up no less than 1.1 GB of my precious ram.  How can I figure out whats going on?  I've closed most of the windows on my desktop
<manchicken> ubuntu_: It does as far as I know.  But it periodically triggers an update of the cache from the server.
<ubuntu_> level1: No idea but I've almost never found that to be the problem in terms of system lagging
<ubuntu_> I just leave it alone and it sorts itself out
<level1> ubuntu_: yes, but I'd like that ram back! :)
<ubuntu_> level1: simple. don't run X
<level1> ubuntu_: yeah, I'll just irc on the command line... haha
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: im using ubuntu, i ran it from a cd, so im trying to save the data off the cd beacuse windows became corrupt,  so i need to back it off to external
<ubuntu_> level1: irssi
<manchicken> level1: What driver are you running?
<ubuntu_> it's actually a very very good IRC lcient
<level1> manchicken: nvidia proprietary 9577
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: Yeah I'm asking what file system is on the external. What is it formatted as?
<level1> manchicken: I had to manually install it, because the ubuntu installer didn't work for me (TM)
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: ntsf
<ubuntu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu_> !ntfs-3g | matthewgialich
<ubotu> matthewgialich: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<W1ZrD> How can I give full permissions to ALL files under /home/username/folder ?
<ubuntu_> W1ZrD: Woooah there. what's this for?
<level1> W1ZrD: thats not always a good idea, but basically, chmod 777 /home/you/folder/*
<ubuntu_> level1: -R
<W1ZrD> ubuntu_, some stupid .sh files that won't run :s
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: ty
<level1> right
<ubuntu_> W1ZrD: sh name of file
<ubuntu_> so sh ~/bin/stubborn.sh
<level1> W1ZrD: chmod -R 777 /home/you/folder/*
<W1ZrD> ubuntu_, have tried but they give permission denied, even though they have 775
<ubuntu_> W1ZrD: What do the scripts do?
<ubuntu_> it's likely it's a command inside the script
<W1ZrD> ubuntu_, supposed to make image thumbnails through imageMagick
<ubuntu_> W1ZrD: how are you running the script?
<kgx> anyone ever got "System I/O error" in cyrus?
<neptunepink> Is it possible to put linux on a linksys router?
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: i dont get it it isnt working? what do i type beacuse im not understanding this
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: where are you?
<W1ZrD> sh ./tbn_imgmGk1.2.1.run
<scorpking> neptunepink: http://openwrt.org
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: i dont know how to install it im not a linux user how do i install ntsf-configuer?
<neptunepink> scorpking: yayo!
<scorpking> neptunepink: :-)
<neptunepink> scorpking: But the question is, if I hose it, can I revert it back to the original firmware with minimal fuss?
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<scorpking> neptunepink: not sure how to make a backup. give me one sec and i'll check what model i use.
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: do you have universe enabled?
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: i dont knw
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: are you on a kubuntu live Cd?
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_:  yes will a ubuntu live cd, no one in ubuntu would help me
<leonardo> hello??
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: ha ha :) of course
<scorpking> neptunepink: WRT54GL
<neptunepink> scorpking: WRT54G; but I'm not sure whta version.... hmmm....
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: open synaptic and I think under tools look for repositories
<scorpking> neptunepink: let me check...
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_:  so serch for repositories?
<scorpking> neptunepink: WRT54GL_4.30.5_US_code.bin is the image i have.
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: no the menus at the top file edit view tools
<ubuntu_> I think it's tools :)
<neptunepink> scorpking: Is that the linux, or is that the factory install?
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: ok i got to that part
<scorpking> neptunepink: got it from openwrt.org. don't have factory image
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: ok do you have a bunch of checkboxes?
<neptunepink> scorpking: I think you can get it from cysco's website or something
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: it says download form the internet, then there are 5 chrck boxes
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_:  and also a few tabs at the top
<neptunepink> scorpking: But my version isn't fully supported
<ubuntu_> right is there a checkbox that says Universe? Make sure it's checked and close the dalog
<ubuntu_> dialog
<scorpking> neptunepink: which one is that?
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: ok checked it and closed it
<ubuntu_> click ... relaod?
<ubuntu_> reload?
<ubuntu_> refresh
<ubuntu_> that thing to fetch updates :)
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: i dont see a reload buttion there is a revert buttion and a close button
<ubuntu_> mathewgialich: on the dialog? or the main synaptic window?
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: i dont see it were should it be?
<ubuntu_> main synaptic window there is a button to update
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: k it said i could not download them
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: im guessing i have to be on the internet to do this, it is going to be on the cd?
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: umm ok. I'm assuming you are on the internet :)
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: no im just trying to get his data off his comuter for him, it dosent have a wifi card in it
<matthewgialich> is there anotherwy i can do this
<ubuntu_> ah you aren't. no you have to be on the net.  I guess if you want you can pull them down on the current machine and move them across
<ubuntu_> USB drive or such
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: im jsut trying ot move all his data to a usb drive, and it says i dont have permission
<BioVorE> if they have serial ports.. you could ways kermit or zmodem :-P
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: Right. Kubuntu won't write to a NTFS drive out of the box. It's a easy install to get it working
<BioVorE> matthewgialich: probably have to do it as root
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: but i have to be online right to get it to install
<neptunepink> scorpking: v6
<matthewgialich> BioVorE: how do i make myself root
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: that's the easiest way. You can pull down the install filesand just copy them across
<BioVorE> if your writing to NTFS root won't help..
<ubuntu_> BioVorE: he is
<BioVorE> yeah.. probably going to be a problem..
<scorpking> neptunepink: not sure if that will work. check the forums first.
<BioVorE> He running of the live CD?
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: there is no wired way to get that box on the network?
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: alright ill jsut try to burn it all to cds then
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: cause then you could put up a server and pull it off across the network
<BioVorE> ^ best solution really..  use ftp..
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_:  i can do that jsut form booting it form a live cd?
<ubuntu_> BioVorE: I don't think the live CD box is networked in any way or form
<BioVorE> sure it is..
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: you can do anything that you can do from an install as long as you have the RAM for it
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_:  beacuse i can plug it in, i jsut got to move it downstairs
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_:  alright ill try it
<BioVorE> but if your copying off ntfs to like a USB drive should work..
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: yeah please do :) you can join back here when you do
<matthewgialich> ubuntu_: thanks for helping me, all you kubuntu guys are way nicer
<matthewgialich> thanks every
<BioVorE> (USB Drive formated in FAT)
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: kubuntu is cooler too but shhhhh
<BioVorE> hehe
<matthewgialich> lol
<matthewgialich> thanks guys ill let you knwo how it went
<ubuntu_> can't let everyone know
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: When you get on the net downstairs
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: Click applications -> add/remove -> search for Xchat
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: you can join back here and we will help more
<ubuntu_>  I have to go home though
<BioVorE> konversation is installed on kubuntu live cd by default :-)
<ubuntu_> If I connect back at home (h8 my ISP) I'll help again
<ubuntu_> BioVorE: I just said it's cooler i think he gets the point
<ubuntu_> alt+space ftw!
<BioVorE> yeah katapule is kinda cool.. stolen from mac though..
<ubuntu_> BioVorE: Shhhhhhhhhhhh >_<
<ubuntu_> respect mah authoratai!!!
<ubuntu_> matthewgialich: if you have some spare space on your computer consider a Linux demo. It's free :)
<kgx> does anyone know how i can convert emails in a cyrus folder to mbox format?
<scorpking> cheers ppl
<dewitt> i need to know how to fix adept. will not update
<ubuntu_> dewitt: connect to the internet :)
<dewitt> ok
<seanpcrowe|> hey peeps =)
<seanpcrowe|> http://rafb.net/p/itb6sY47.html <---- could someone have a quick look at that output from mplayer and see if the reconise the problem???
<seanpcrowe|> i am stumped...
<seanpcrowe|> cant play anything 720p or above :s
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: 1080i is 1920x1080 resolution..  But other then that it should work..
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: mplayer plays 1080i and 1080p stuff here just fine..
<Arwen> seanpcrowe|, do "xvinfo"
<Arwen> maybe your maximum overlay size is just too low
<BioVorE> ^ that is it..
<BioVorE> no hardware scaling.. have to force software.. and that will eat CPU like crazzy..
<seanpcrowe|> Arwen, http://rafb.net/p/FjOOxR21.html <----- xvinfo
<Arwen>     maximum XvImage size: 1920 x 1088
<Arwen> hmm, looks like it's a different issue
<BioVorE> rgr
<seanpcrowe|> yeah... i am trying to play a 1280x720 video
<Arwen> BioVorE, software scaling doesn't actually eat that much CPU
<Arwen> maybe 10-20% of a Precott
<Arwen> Prescott
<GoodHabit> Hello. I need help, I need to move my os to other partition. Is it realiseble?
<seanpcrowe|> i have to use 915resolution to get kubuntu to reconise my GFX can do 1280x800 (native res on my lappy)
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: try changing the video out to gl
<seanpcrowe|> could this be related?
<BioVorE> mplayer -vo gl
<Arwen> GoodHabit, yes.
<GoodHabit> Arwen: How i can do it?
<Arwen> you'll have to re-install grub, but it works for *nix
<Arwen> seanpcrowe|, hardly
<Arwen> try gl
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: most defently yes..
<seanpcrowe|> lol
<Arwen> GoodHabit, boot a live CD. Mount OS partition as /mnt/blah and the target as /mnt/blah2
<Arwen> cp -r /mnt/blah/* /mnt/blah2
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: 915 is know to be weird..
<Arwen> then reinstall grub (no idea on this one)
<BioVorE> yay net split
<seanpcrowe|> yeah i have a intel GMA945 chip...
<seanpcrowe|> everything plays fine in vista
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GoodHabit> Arwen: And what i need to do with /etc/fstab ? I dunno howto write by UUID's...
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: trick is getting X setup right..
<Arwen> GoodHabit, /dev/disk/by-uuid shows the symlinks between UUIDs and block devices
<qontras> hi
<qontras> how do I make an iso of a CD image?
<qontras> thanks
<Arwen> eh? that doesn't make sense
<Arwen> ISOs are CD images
<BioVorE> dd if=/dev/<cdrom device> of=/home/<username>/filename.iso
<BioVorE> that will make an ISO
<BioVorE> from a CD
<seanpcrowe|> BioVorE, i "mplayer -vo gl" and it didnt fix the issue
<BioVorE> try mplayer -vo x11
<BluesKaj> or you can use' kiso ', qontras
<GoodHabit> Arwen: I can be shure -r for cp is ok? What about cp -ax? Or it is does not matter?
<Arwen> hmm, that's a good point
<Arwen> anyway, with cp, just make sure permissions and ALL files are copied
<BioVorE> -p
<GoodHabit> Arwen: I am a noob on *nix, help me please, I think to do cp -ax. Am i right?
<GoodHabit> :|
<GoodHabit> *I think so after reading man cp
<Arwen> yeah, that looks right
<seanpcrowe|> BioVorE, shit it worked dude... i was doing something silly
<Arwen> -a is -dpR
<GoodHabit> I also googled, and there is dd-way, but i don't think what dd is write method.
<Arwen> -d keeps symlinks, -p keeps permissions, and -R recurses
<seanpcrowe|> BioVorE, "mplayer -vo gl filename" works...
<Arwen> -x keeps it from wandering off the file system
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: ah ok cool..  that renders the move as a series of GL textures :-P
<seanpcrowe|> BioVorE, can i change something then to stop having to type -vo gl all the time?
<BioVorE> cheap hax I did when I was using a cruddy ATI card..
<seanpcrowe|> default setting or something
<BioVorE> um.. there is..
<BioVorE> there is a mplayer.conf file somewhere..  maybe in /etc
<angasule> this is weird, my CD/DVD burner has /proc as a mount point? either that or the system settings are broken heh
<qontras> thanks I got KISO too
<BioVorE> seanpcrowe|: or you can  put it in ~./mplayer/
<Frederick> folks anyone else is having problems with the network manager messing configs or loosing it?
<BioVorE> Frederick: sorta..
<Arwen> angasule, yes, that is a problem. Pastebin fstab.
<GoodHabit> And last question, Can i resize ext 3? I have installed kubuntu at 3rd partition. And i want it on entire disk, How i can better?
<BioVorE> Frederick: does weird stuff here sometimes..
<GoodHabit> Sorry for bad english
<Frederick> BioVorE: I just lost my wireless configs thanks to this shit
<seanpcrowe|> ok BioVorE & Arwen.... thanks very much for your help =)
<angasule> Arwen: nah, actually I don't care, it's working fine, but I have another pc in which I'm running Dapper and the burner isn't working, I wanted to compare the settings
<qontras> WTF!!! You have to start KIso as root first
<Frederick> is there any alternative to it?
<BioVorE> Frederick: I havn't lost any configs here.. but switching is very glitchy..
<BioVorE> Frederick: wireless assistant..
<BioVorE> Or command line..
<Frederick> BioVorE: the problem is that I dont know the pass of the network
<BioVorE> well on the command line you can put in the WEP KEY
<Frederick> BioVorE: so I lost my configs
<BioVorE> possibly..
<Frederick> and I need to call this dude from my dorm to do it again
<BioVorE> write it down..
<Frederick> BioVorE: I cant cause he uses a shared key for all users
<Frederick> sho he only inserts the password with the *********
<Frederick> not very smart
<Frederick> I mean
<josiah> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frederick> a kid a a keylogger can get gim
<Frederick> him
<qontras> what can I do with a Bin Cue file?
<qontras> burn, mount or what?
<Frederick> qontras: both
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<josiah> anybody here installed nvidia drivers on Feisty Fawn?
<drif> josiah: binary ones?
<josiah> drif: I dont know :). All I know is that glxinfo | grep rendering is returning "no" and I need it to return "yes". I am told I need to install nvidia drivers. I tried following the !nvidia site but had to reinstall kubuntu because I guess I did something wrong.
<drif> josiah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drif> ok, so that didn't work out?
<josiah> drif: no it didnt
<hydrogen> I've been using restricted-manager recently
<hydrogen> its a gnome product so you need to install a lot of mess
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> its makes it oneclickstupid :)
<josiah> drif: But I had to follow the directions 6.10 because Im running kubuntu
<josiah> drif: so I dont know if that had anything to do with it or not
<drif> josiah: kubuntu feisty?
<josiah> 7.04
<josiah> drif: I am pretty sure at least... any quick way I can tell?
<drif> josiah: lsb_release -c
<josiah> feisty
<josiah> :)
<hydrogen> then why are you using the 6.10 instructions?
<josiah> because the directions say if you are using kubuntu follow the 6.10 instructions
<drif> hydrogen: because 7.04 instructions are based on restricted-manager
<GoodHabit> How to resize ext3 partitions?
<josiah> drif: I see there is a script a guy wrote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432056&highlight=nvidia
<word> Is there anyway to flash an SPD on linux?
<josiah> drif: think its worth using. It would be great.. if it worked
<josiah> drif: here is the scripts website: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<drif> josiah: I've heard of that - not all positive though
<word> erm, crashed...did anyone answer my "Is it possible to flash RAM to change the SPD in linux?" question?
<drif> word: you mean performance?
<josiah> drif: well I guess ill give it a shot and report back :)
<mimagyc_> Bonsoir
<word> drif: performance? I'm talking about the ram I was sent has a faulty spd...and the app they want me to use to reflash it is for windows...i'm wondering if there's an equivelant app in linux?
<mimagyc_> je cherche a installer les pilote de ma carte graphique NVIDIA
<mimagyc_> comment faire?
<Fr0de> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mimagyc_> sorry
<Fr0de> :)
<drif> josiah: well in the same sense as SPD can be optimized when rewriting
<drif> josiah: for example SPD-Z, but that's for windows as well
<drif> sorry :D word I mean
<BioVorE> well technicaly you can do it in linux.. no one has written a program to reprogram the SPD on memory devices yet.. because most of them are not flash
<drif> word: well in the same sense as SPD can be optimized when rewriting - for example with SPD-Z
<BioVorE> only the newest OCZ sticks have that..
<drif> true
<word> drif: yes, that's what i'm talking about...OCZ wants me to use SPD-Z (i believe)
<BioVorE> yes.. you stuck on 32bit windows for now..
<drif> word: well that's the case then
<word> well i was told that they would 'get me the files i need to flash it'
<word> my windows install I intentionally attempted to destroy
<word> it took 2 minutes...half of the dlls blew themselves up...
<word> translation, i have no windows install :-/
<drif> blew themselves up?
<word> yah somehow i made windows think it has a bad sector..and chkdsk deleted half of the dlls and didn't care :-/
<hayami> hi
<hayami> anyone here knows how to run XGneogeo?
<hayami> it's for emulate arcade games
<josiah> drif: it worked great!
<hayami> anyone knows how to use it?
<drif> josiah: evidently..
<josiah> drif: im just glad thats all over with.. what a pain in the butt it was.
<drif> josiah: on the contrary - it's rather painless - but just dull
<josiah> drif: you mean installing it was dull? No challenge?
<hayami> anyone knows about gngeo?
<drif> josiah: usage
<josiah> drif: i dont understand
<wxrkny> Is it possible to use svideo out with an ATI/AMD card in feisty?
<drif> josiah: when compared to functionality of linux for example
<drif> aargh
<drif> I managed to mix two conversations :D
<drif> I must be tired..
<BioVorE> wxrkny: no ati's drive for linux is very crappy..
<drif> josiah: so forget those last few lines ;)
<josiah> drif:  haha
<josiah> drif: ok
<drif> should cook something
<felipeb> wich program can I to cut a file jpeg?
<wxrkny> i've read of people getting it to work but I cant find an easy to follow guide
<BioVorE> felipeb: gimp?
<NickPresta> felipeb, I like imagemagick. `display` and edit the image...
<felipeb> mmm another more easy and simple?
<word> drif: there seems to be a function call wine doesn't have that's uniform across any programs that involve things like spd (everest, SPD-Z, SPDTool)..I wonder if i could get a wine dev to put it in ;p
<felipeb> tanks NickPresta
<drif> word: kidnapping one of their staff member?
<word> drif: that would be illegal :o ( do you know a guy? :P )
<aaron_> in my XFCE windows, i have a mysterious little "o" in the top left corner next to the programs icon... anyone know what that is or how to get rid of it?
<nixternal> aaron_: try #xubuntu for that one
<aaron_> sheep are sleeping in that channel.
<aaron_> :(
<drif> aaron_: yeah, most of us here are XFCE illiterate
<aaron_> suckers ;)
<drif> even sheeps then eh..
<drif> aaron_: does it bother you - other than in some estetic way?
<aaron_> if it's there, it's there for a reason, and i'd like to know that reason.
<aaron_> i'm sure its' a useful one.
<aaron_> mayyyyybe it pins windows to the desktop
<aaron_> ah. yeah. pins it to each desktop
<vincent__> allo ?
<drif> how can gfx on laptop card make such a racket... and I don't mean fan
<drif> gfx card even
<aaron_> what is it then?
<drif> small clicketi-like sounds
<drif> very rapid
<dthacker> hi, I installed kubuntu on a friends computer and now he's getting grub error 17
<BioVorE> hmm sounds like a bios problem
<dthacker> I fired up parted magic and it says that /dev/hda1 has no label.  Can I fix it?
<drif> dthacker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<ubuntu_> BioVorE: Matthew came back?
<BioVorE> I don't think it needs a lable..
<BioVorE> I havn't been paying that much attention.. maybe..
<DaSkreech> Ok My Wifi card thing is acting very strange
<dthacker> drif: I have Max UDMA, ULtra DMA, Enhanced DMA, and MAX PIO.  Which one is closest to the forum thread's advice of auto
<FrankH> anyone else having problems with flash and konqueror in gutsy?
<DaSkreech> !gutsy | FrankH
<ubotu> FrankH: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<drif> dthacker: hm, not sure about that Max DMA but either that or Ultra
<hydrogen> Gibbon?
<dthacker> drif: It's not working on Ultra DMA
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: monkey type thing
<Arwen> does ext3 support any kind of filesystem-level compression?
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> not sure about that DaSkreech
<hydrogen> gibbon: Any unusually handsome, tall and long armed proponent of archery.  Rawr! Did you see that Gibbon on target 3? Think I stand a chance with him? (1/9)
<FrankH> will check in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<FrankH> r there any other kubuntu developer channels?
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-devel
<FrankH> DaSKreech: thanks again
<klobster> my system has started running unbearably slow over the last few days.  any ideas?
<drif> dthacker: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#17
<n30> hello all ...where's the acrobat reader package? i couldn't find it in adept, or add/remove programs
<hydrogen> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !package acroread
<hydrogen> :/
<hydrogen> kpdf can open pdf files
<n30> i know it can ...
<hydrogen> but its not acrobat reader
<n30> but i'd rather have acrobat like i do in gentoo :)
<DaSkreech> klobster: Ram usage
<hydrogen> its stupid slow on linux
<n30> not on my system it isn't.
<drif> n30: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<hydrogen> compared to xpdf
<n30> acroread does not exist.
<n30> drif
<drif> n30: although do not use automatix like the page insist
<n30> yeah, i wouldn't use automatix anyhow.
<drif> n30: so you tried medibuntu then?
<dthacker> drif: I have kubuntu or alt install cd.  Will either of those let me boot and see grub.conf?
<n30> Dragnslcr, trying that now.
<dthacker> drif: I also have parted magic.
<drif> dthacker: liveCD could be ideal
<dthacker> I could not get hda1 mounted from livecd, can you help me if I try again?
<klobster> DaSkreech: any ideas how to fix it?  I haven't been running anything new.
<drif> dthacker: yes
<DaSkreech> klobster: It depends on what's making the computer slow
<dthacker> drif: booting from kubuntu live cd
* genii sips a beer
* dthacker sips a coke
* qontras sips a tit
* aaron_ sips jungle juice.
<klobster> DaSkreech: how do I find out?
<genii> All we need now is a bartender....
<DaSkreech> klobster: hunt down things that are out of whack
<aaron_> does emerald require compiz/beryl to run?
* n30 *sighs* 
<n30> lately i've had adept_manager and add/remove programs hang on me (fail to launch)
<n30> anyone had this happen?
<drif> but you have handled the lock?
<drif> !aptfix > n30
<drif> !aptfix | n30
<ubotu> n30: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dthacker> drif: at a command line on the live cd.  How do I look at grub.conf?
<Arwen> If I run out of disk space, I won't be able to boot, right? Does that still apply even if I'm only running out of space on /home?
<n30> drif -- it still failed to launch
<drif> n30: saying?
<n30> it starts to launch, and then the screen disappears
<drif> yeah, kde sometimes acts strangely
<drif> tried apt-get or aptitude?
<n30> looks like i'm going to have to reboot to get rid of this error ...lol.
<n30> be back in a bit.
<genii> dthacker: First, you want menu.lst not grub.conf. You need to mount the partition that normally would be your / when booting hard drive. If you know the partition then mount it somewhere, like make a dir in /mnt like mkdir /mnt/temp    then mount the partition there. then you can find menu.lst at /mnt/temp/boot/grub/menu.lst
<scribbles> Why is it that it says I don't have permission to edit a *.desktop item with the nice gui so I have to go to Edit as Root and edit it in Kwrite to make changes? How can I just use the gui?
<xero> is there a way to share a dialup connection with other desktops from kubuntu with a softmodem?
<xero> something like ics in windows?
<xero> anyone?
<BioVorE> xero: well vnc and rdp
<BioVorE> if you can get an IP connection..
<xero> anything else?
<BioVorE> depends if the modem it supported in linux..
<xero> yes it works
<xero> i can dialup
<BioVorE> so..  use krdp
<xero> thatll share my connection?
<genii> xero: Use method here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370   but replace outgoing ethX card with ppp0
<xero> firestarter.
<xero> anyone know about firestarter
<neptunepink> !firestarter | xero
<ubotu> xero: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xero> thanks
<neptunepink> Our goal is eventually to be able to say !issue; and ubotu will show a wiki page up the person's nose. :)
<intelikey> ok i have two nic cards one onboard one pci   they are both ifconfig up but i can only ping the server through one card, if i plug the cable in the other card no route to host,    anyone can trubble shoot ?
<intelikey> neptunepink then you change your goal...
<neptunepink> s/show/shove
<genii> intelikey: Since there is normally only 1 default route obviously it's selecting the one which works as the default by whatever means.
<intelikey> genii ok,  now what needs changed ?
<genii> intelikey: They are currently both dhcp?
<intelikey> neither
<albertmk> have you ever seen a kubuntu woman user in life?
<albertmk> there is even a kubuntu project development for women
<intelikey> what is life
<genii> intelikey: So each is static and has a defaultrouter entry then in /etc/network/interfaces?
<albertmk> lol
<albertmk> that answer my question
<intelikey> genii errr yes and no   nothing in /etc/network/interfaces  it's not even used
<Jucato> albertmk: the Kubuntu Community manager is a woman. and there is an ubuntu-women channel or mailing list if I remember
<albertmk> yeah like 4 women
<intelikey> albertmk is there a point to this ?
<genii> intelikey: OK, if neither is using dhcp and no interfaces entries... are you "statically" assigning by mac from the router's dhcp server? Or something else then entirely
<Jucato> but this is really offtopic now. If you have questions about women's involvement in Ubuntu go ask them
<intelikey> genii using  ifconfig eth1 ***.***.***.*** up
<drif> intelikey: got both devices up then?
<genii> intelikey: eth0 will likely work OK this way, but for eth1 you need a mac entry in the file /etc/iftab
<intelikey> drif yes
<drif> intelikey: what was the prob in the end?
<intelikey> genii ok i'll look into that.   mac addy for the card or the server ?
<genii> intelikey: eg:  eth1 mac aa:bb:cc etc   arp 1
<intelikey> drif one can ping host other can't
<genii> intelikey: For the nic
<intelikey> k
<genii> intelikey: Also if eth0 has an entry in /etc/network/interfaces   duplicate it for eth1
<drif> intelikey: I mean what solved the hardware prob
<intelikey> genii there is nothing in  /etc/iftab  nor  /etc/network/interfaces
<drif> intelikey: or just using on another machine than previously?
<DWonderly> Question. Netgear WG311v3 support....
<intelikey> drif </blush> module.
<intelikey> drif has  to load before other modules or it fails
<intelikey> don't know why.   but do know it works.
<genii> intelikey: if there is not even an eth0 entry in /etc/iftab then it's surprising even eth0 is working
<reusch> excuse me, may I ask where might I go to find help with an issue I'm having? I don't want to interrupt you guys
<intelikey> genii there isn't even a file  /etc/iftab
<drif> intelikey: glad you found the solution
<intelikey> reusch interrupt,  by all means.
<reusch> thank you
<sipalui> hallo
<intelikey> drif yeah   i am in contact with some friends on that issue.    but it seems that a conflict in drivers is the root of my problme.
<genii> intelikey: Hmm. I would suggest first to touch the file (sudo) then restart networking, look into the file and see if at least eth0 entry there.
<intelikey> genii restart networking ?    ifconfig * down/up ?
<genii> intelikey:   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<intelikey> no such critter
<reusch> I recently downloaded ubuntu ultimate 1.4. and downloaded all the upgrades it was supposed to do. But, the default theme seems like it doesn't want to change. I've now downloaded KDE and booted into that, but the theme still won't go away
<reusch> i like it, but beryl doesn't like it :/
<genii> intelikey: Aaah. did you have to insert some network mudule then before the nics were seen? Would explain networking not being installed
<reusch> the top bar, with minimize, maximize, and close dissapears when i change it to anything but Metacity, the GNOME window manager
<intelikey> genii yeah,   can you help reusch ?   i don't know beryl
<genii> I don't know beryl either :(
<reusch> i suppose my question is, how can get to KDE
<reusch> I'd like to use compiz fusion if possible
<speaker219> reusch: have you picked "Sessions" at the login screen, then picked "KDE session"?
<BioVorE> !beryl
<intelikey> reusch oh   at the login there should be a option to choose session
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<reusch> yes i have, I'm in it right now
<jhutchins> reusch: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but beware that there will be problems with beryl & kde.
<reusch> but this theme that ubuntu ultimate came with just won't go away, and it's the GNOME tastbars that are on the top and bottom of the screen
<genii> intelikey: did you add the nic drivers into /etc/modules so it loads at boot?
<intelikey> genii ok. nah  just a modprobe for the other "onboard" nic
<Mahdi> hi can someone help me with adsl connection
<reusch> I would assume when you boot into the KDE environment, the taskbars become KDE's? lol, mine are still GNOME
<genii> intelikey: I suspect the entire networking subsystem is being bypassed since no adapters are being found during startup. If nic module in /etc/modules it may get a bit further
<seanpcrowe|> http://rafb.net/p/qgYJC376.html <----- could someone tell me where this extracted to please????lol
<Mahdi> what it "ppp authentiocation failed" when i want to connect to internet
<drif> seanpcrowe|: I suspect Desktop/Downloads/
<reusch> Maybe I will have a solution, if someone can verify that this will work..
<genii> intelikey: That there is no /etc/init.d/networking is worrisome. Likeley means installation choked on finding network adapters then networking setup was bypassed entirely
<seanpcrowe|> Drif, no dude... they aint there...
<intelikey> ok i'm on the other card now.
<drewcipher> seanpcrowe| : not the best way but should work:   sudo find / -name "discovery.channel.ultimate.10.mm.pdtv.avi" -print
<intelikey> let me swap cables again and see if i loose connection
<reusch> in Ubuntu Ultimate, they have a desktop configuration file that runs scripts to download everything included in Ultimate from all the repositories. If I were to install just straight Kubuntu, would you reckon that config file will still run scripts?
<seanpcrowe|> drewcipher, you are a legend sir...
<seanpcrowe|> it was in /home/sean/discovery.channel.ultimate.10.mm.pdtv.avi lol
<seanpcrowe|> for some strange reasone
<intelikey> very strange.
<drif> seanpcrowe|: you were there when you ran unrar..
<intelikey> genii i have an error to work with...   route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<intelikey> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<drif> seanpcrowe|: sean@sean-laptop:~ <- home
<genii> intelikey: Then it already knows your default gw is that then
<genii> intelikey: You could tell it that there are routes to that gw from both adapters
<intelikey> genii ok that's what i'm wanting to learn about right there
<seanpcrowe|> drif, ah yes... i see now
<seanpcrowe|> thx for clearing that up =)
<drif> np
<intelikey> genii if i eth# down then   route add   it works with which ever card is still up  but if both up then can't add the route
<intelikey> so what am i looking for ?    bind maybe ?
<genii> intelikey:sudo route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<genii> intelikey:sudo route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 eth1
<genii> etc
<genii> intelikey: AFK a few minutes
<drif> genii: btw, am I able to choose which ethX I'm using for example when pinging? could be asking something rater obvious but it's late..
<drif> +h
<tripp> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> drif: Usually it will use them in order eth0 then eth1 if no route thru eth0
<genii> drif: you can force interface with -I ethX
<drif> genii: yup, obvious like I said :) thanks
<intelikey> genii it seems that i'll have to do some real reading on this one.   and i'm not up for that now.    i have noted all your sujestions  (that i saw anyway)    and will resume later
<genii> drif: np
<intelikey> genii thanks.
<drif> genii: although the man page I found on google didn't include that -I
<genii> intelikey: Yer welcome :) I'll be here local work hours tomorrow for 9 hrs if yer around
<intelikey> k
<genii> intelikey: So 10 hours from now for 9 hrs
<intelikey> heh  not me.
<intelikey> i'll be around here for maybe two hours   but off and on.
<intelikey> then maybe back tomarrow about this time
<intelikey> would like to hang   but life gets in the way
<genii> I could do about this time again, it's 10pm which will be after my 2nd work
* genii sips a coffee
<BluesKaj> I admire your caffeine tolerance, genii :)
<drif> that's just doping..*shrug*
<underdog5004> genii, still around?
<genii> BluesKaj: :)
<genii> underdog5004: Yup :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Since it will take 79 cups to kill me might as well not worry about drinking the 25 or so a day
<underdog5004> genii, I just got back...I checked all my logs, no signs of intrusion...I've only got a few ips trying to gain access now...I'm starting to think it's just a botnet-type attack
<Angelus> can somone help me with the folowing error please ? http://rafb.net/p/YI0Z9H81.html
<BluesKaj> genii, LOL
<foo25> How would I modify this part of my startup script to launch after adept notifier? "X-KDE-autostart-after=kdesktop"
<genii> underdog5004: There are a lot of automated spiders etc that randomly poke into IP addies. I get that a lot at work
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  i formated and re-installed kubuntu, and i installed my ATI card (7000/VE) but i dont have direct rendering on it ., btw do youhave any idea bout this http://rafb.net/p/YI0Z9H81.html ?
<qontras> I am getting this error "This processor may not be powerful enough to run VMware Workstation with good performance.  Your estimated processing speed is 90 Mhz.  Refer to http://www.vmware.com/info?id=4 for this product's minimum requirements."
<qontras> which is false
<qontras> I've got a p4 here
<BluesKaj> Angelus, , i do know where you can get help with DRI on ATI ( http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty), but the libdl , or the linker prob I hve no idea.
<Angelus> ah BluesKaj, there is only an opensource driver for my ati
<Angelus> it doesnt supportfglrx
<Angelus> also, on the live cd i had Direct rendering
<BluesKaj> Angelus try it , it might work , this driver is modded and patched to enable DRI and 3D on ATI cards
<AmyRose> Is there a way to configure sudo to not remember your password for 15 minutes? I've made a couple of mistakes I would have been able to take back if I had the password prompt...
<BluesKaj> on feisty
<BluesKaj> AmyRose, try using the up arrow key in the konsole to get back to your original commands
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: HUH?!
<AmyRose> That's got nothing to do with sudo remembering my password for 15 minutes
<AmyRose> I'm trying to get it to always show me the password prompt
<genii> man sudoers
<AmyRose> I hope that's possible because it gives me a chance to take back dangerous commands
<BluesKaj> well, if you want to change stuff ,what are you worried about the 15 mins for ?
<drif> AmyRose: so it prompts password for every action taken?
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: Because I once wiped out my /etc directory by accident because of a loose keyboard connection
<Angelus> and i added myself into a group to use /usr without a password :/ lol!
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: I would have been able to stop it before that happened
<AmyRose> drif: Yes. Exactly. That's what I want.
<BluesKaj> sorry , i guess i don't understand ...continue
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: I just ran a command with sudo, entered my password, the keyboard came loose while I was typing another command that started with "sudo rm -r /etc" (I was trying to clean up a directory *under* /etc), but it thought I hit Enter, and since passwords are extremely unlikely to be entered by accident, the password prompt would have saved my system
<rc-1> so what verion will detect monitor resolution right?
<genii> AmyRose: You can set in the file /etc/sudoers many things. One of the things you can set there is to always prompt for sudo password, for instance. It is documented in manpage for sudoers as well you can find numerous examples on the web thru google
<drif> AmyRose: try timeout in sudoers
<AmyRose> thanks, genii and drif
<rc-1> every install i have to manually edit xorg.conf
<AmyRose> I really would rather have to enter my password all the time...
<josiah> any good open source mmorpgs?
<drif> AmyRose: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html
<AmyRose> (though a common n00b question is "I want to get rid of that annoying password prompt!")
<Angelus> AmyRose: if passwords make you anoyed doesnt mean your a noob
<Angelus> i dont like a password everytime and i dont like as a matter of fact, doesnt mean im a n00b
<AmyRose> Angelus: No, I am not annoyed by having to enter mine--I just asked how to make it so I *always* have to enter it
<AmyRose> Plus it's not easy to explain to some pedantic ex-Windows users why you shouldn't log in as root
<Angelus> yeah but as i said, if you dont like the password ( like me) doesnt mean your a noob
<AmyRose> Angelus: Yeah, but I find it far more tolerable than Vista's "cancel or allow" dialogs, or knowing that anything on my system can wreck it with one bug
<BluesKaj> wow AmyRose , bummer :(
* intelikey would never login as root
<intelikey> only as init
<Angelus> well
<Angelus> it can be fun to re-install
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: Yeah, that's why I am asking how to make the password promt always appear--it gives you a second chance
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> i have blowed my system 2hours ago and re-installed
<AmyRose> Angelus: Not when you are someone who just needs the computer to work =P
<AmyRose> believe it or not, some of us actually use the Linux that way! *gasp* *gasp*
<intelikey> Angelus i used to reload twice a week whether i needed to or not..
<drif> AmyRose: passwd_timeout 1 atleast - 0 means no timeout..
<Angelus> why intelikey?
<intelikey> heh  well that's hard to explain,
<intelikey> lets just say safty and leave it at taht
<intelikey> that
* genii senses a disturbance in The Linux
<BluesKaj> I've been trying to convince my former employer to switch over to linux (large paper co, from which i am now retired ) and after thelatest MS offering they thinking seriously of switching once XP is no longer supported .
<drif> BluesKaj: no longer supported?
<drif> ah, in the future you mean?
<hydrogen> the question still remains is it more costly to retrain everyone to be able to use linux/port custom apps to linux or is it more costly to just bite the bullet and upgrade
<BluesKaj> yes drif , like W98 is no longer supported , or will not be shortly
<josiah> I have a .bin file that I want to install/run... what is the command to do so?
<intelikey> josiah bash file.bin
<intelikey> josiah sudo bash file.bin   if it has to have root perms.
<drif> BluesKaj: I guess 98 support is already dead
<kubuntunewbie> is there a way to make konversation remember your user tag so you dont have to type it in every time you load konversation?
<josiah> thank you intelikey
<BluesKaj> drif, some ppl are still using it and runs quite well on older pcs
<drif> BluesKaj: as it is, yes
<BluesKaj> linux would be much beter tho
<BluesKaj> better
<genii> kubuntunewbie: File...Server list ...Edit
<josiah> would it be best to install a app to /opt or /home?
<AmyRose> Wow, you can get sudo to insult users?! *laughs*
<intelikey> josiah welcome,   and i would have said     sh file.bin   which is more posixly correct   but lots of idiots anymore refuse to follow posix on the very basic things like installer syntax ...
<drif> AmyRose: naturally
<genii> kubuntunewbie: Then edit the default nicks it uses from there
<drif> AmyRose: superior is superior in any possible sense
<intelikey> josiah you'll need root perms to write in /opt    but not in $HOME
<kubuntunewbie> genii: tyvm
<AmyRose> drif: I can see that! I turned it on so I can laugh because "Password incorrect" is so boring
<josiah> intelikey: ok. I think home would probably be best so that I can change things through KDE rather than through konsole... wouldnt that be accurate?
<genii> kubuntunewbie: You're welcome.
<kubuntunewbie> When i load Gmail from Konqueror it comes up all mumbo-jumboish is there an update i have to install or something?
<intelikey> josiah yes for thing you install from .bin files i would agree.
<Skunk> kubuntunewbie: shouldnt come up garbled
<Skunk> do you have firefox installed?
<kubuntunewbie> yes i do, but i like Konqueror
<kubuntunewbie> and i want to make it work
<kubuntunewbie> let me check and see if it works with fox
<intelikey> GOOD ANSWER kubuntunewbie
<intelikey> :)
<Skunk> well we need to find out if its just the browser or if its your kubuntu
<Skunk> cool
<drif> hey, someone tell me what those character boxes scattered around web page mean on konqueror?
<drif> anything useful, I believe accidentaly pressing ctrl surfaces'em
<Skunk> are they like little squares?
<hydrogen> its access keys
<Skunk> ah o.o
<hydrogen> it allows you to navigate without a mouse
<drif> Skunk: yeah, rather annoying ones
<hydrogen> ctrl and then hit the letter
<hydrogen> and it opens the related link
<drif> hydrogen: how do I enable/disable'em then?
<hydrogen> its a really cool feature
<drif> usually cant' get those boxes to disappear
<kubuntunewbie> odd. it works fine with firefox
<hydrogen> not sure if its doable
<hydrogen> just hit ctrl again
<hydrogen> to make it disappear
<hydrogen> but you can't permanently
<drif> hydrogen: are those boxes customizable?
<drif> imho those are bit too chunky
<Skunk> kubuntunewbie: then we know its something wrong with konqueror
<Skunk> so we've somewhat isolated it
<hydrogen> not really sure
<hydrogen> I just know what they are :)
<drif> I like konqueror in general - just those boxes sometimes get to me
<kubuntunewbie> Skunk: okay, would you mind helping me fix it?
<kubuntunewbie> i cant wait to rid my life of windows
<intelikey> Skunk or it could be something wrong with the web page and not konq   seeing that konq is standards compliant  and a lot of web pages aren't
<kubuntunewbie> i went out of my way to re build a pentium 2 with a 7 gb hard drive and bought extra ram for it so i could make this box run linux well.  if i learn it good i will put it on my AMD 64 3700
<kubuntunewbie> i bet this runs speedy as hell with 2gb
<intelikey> why would more ram make it run faster,   if you aren't into swap then more ram should not speed it up any.
<kubuntunewbie> i run liike 45 programs at a time
<BluesKaj> Skunk, for example yahoo doesn't work well with konq
<Skunk> true.
<kubuntunewbie> is it a hopeless cause?
<BluesKaj> what is hopeless , kubuntunewbie ?
<kubuntunewbie> geting konqueror to run my gmail
<kubuntunewbie> it comes up all screwey, but gmail works fine in firefox
<BluesKaj> try kmail , it's the kde equivalent ...you can transfer most settings i beleieve
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> not sure how I managed this but I like it! Timing cached reads:   5148 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2579.39 MB/sec
<matthewgialich> hey can someone help me with a problem im having
<kubuntunewbie> BluesKaj: is kmail google owned?
<matthewgialich> i am using knoppix thought, and no one is in the knopptix room
<kubuntunewbie> BluesKaj: or is it a whole diff thing
<BluesKaj> no kmail is the kde email client
<genii> matthewgialich: Well, kubuntu and knoppix are similar but not identical. If no help here yo may want to try #debian since both come from that
<matthewgialich> genii: thanks
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: konqueror handles gmail fine for me but perhaps better with chat disabled
<kubuntunewbie> kmail comes up in japanese......
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: how do i disable chat?
<BluesKaj> gmail is webmail , kmail is native to kubuntu ..2 different things , yes
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: there is a link across the bottom of the web interface to gmail
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: yes BluesKaj but googlemail also provides free pop access
<kubuntunewbie> BluesKaj: i need to not use pop3, i need to use webmail
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: you coulso use the standard html interface
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: ehh, its prob just better off that i use firefox for my webmail, no biggie
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: which sorts of issues have you seen using konqueror to access gmail?
<matthewgialich> how do i mount a drive?
<matthewgialich> a usb drive?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: worse for me is that the names in the quick contact/chat extend past the box's boundaries
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: it comes up completely jumbled.  it shows all my e-mails but they are not in hyperlink form and they are crammed together with no layout
<intelikey> matthewgialich  sudo mount </device> </mountpoint>            translate  <>
<icdoctor-1> (math) just plug it in
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, yes I'm using pop3 access with gmail to kmail
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: i see. i am using konqueror 3.5.7
<icdoctor-1> (math) then look for the icon on your desktop
<matthewgialich> ok how the hell do i get my data off my harddrive using linux and put it on an eternal, anyone know what version of linux would be best to use
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: how do i tell what ver of knoq i am using?
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: nevermind i found it.... i am using 3.5.6
<intelikey> matthewgialich you "cp" it from one mountpoint to another,     and the linux you like.
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: to upgrade it do i just type sudo apt-get install konqueror?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: you could need to add the kde357 repositories
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: you add the kde357 repositories, i meant
<icdoctor-1> anyone have evolution with gpg working
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: im like 3 days into using linux and ive come a good way since i installed but i dont know how to do that could you walk me through?
<enzo_> Can k3b recognize Nero's NVC files to burn?
<matthewgialich> intelikey: i have no clue about linux and no version seams to work in ubuntu it says that i cannot write to the harddrive
<DaSKreech> matthewgialich: duuude
<intelikey> matthewgialich cause you don't have permission   but root does
<intelikey> !kdesu | matthewgialich
<ubotu> matthewgialich: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DaSKreech> intelikey: It's a NTFS USB drive
<enzo_> !nero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSKreech> intelikey: he needs ntfs-3g
<matthewgialich> ubotu: im using ubuntu, not kubuntu, but everyone in the ubuntu room wont help me
<intelikey> matthewgialich ntfs  ?     yuch
<matthewgialich> yes it is ntsf
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | matthewgialich
<ubotu> matthewgialich: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<matthewgialich> the computer im working on has no internet connection can i download it on a diffrent computer and then install it?
<intelikey> you can but you  may need interdependant packages
<intelikey> i.e.   more than one lownload
<matthewgialich> is ther some place i can get the whoel file on my mac and put it on a tumb drive or something
<enzo_> Didn't there use to be a nero app for Kubuntu?
<DaSKreech> matthewgialich: packages.ubuntu.com
<DaSKreech> enzo_: did you try nero's site?
<enzo_> Wasn't it in the repos?
<intelikey> enzo_ i think so   but not the official repos
<enzo_> Ok
<DaSKreech> enzo_: No it costs money. apt and dpkg haven't been patched to do credit/debit cards yet
<intelikey> !find nero
<ubotu> File nero found in dvb-utils
<carbonfreeze> IIRC you can use your non-OEM nero key for nero 9+ on linux
<enzo_> Thanks DaSKreech, I'm trying nero's site
<enzo_> intelikey: Ok
<enzo_> DaSKreech: Any clue as to when? :P
<DaSKreech> enzo_: sorry?
<enzo_> DaSKreech: apt and dpkg haven't been patched to do credit/debit cards yet
<vircuser> Hi
<JustRob> Is there a way to see throughput in adept
<DaSKreech> enzo_: oh yeah it's coming out with apple's distro
<DaSKreech> iTuxTunes and all that
<enzo_> And then m$ is viral-free?
<orient> I have trouble installing Kubuntu 7.04 on computer with nvidia motherboard and ati radeon x1300 video card
<BluesKaj> Interesting when using konq to access my gmail acct I see amessage at the top of the page that i should use a "fully supported browser" ...well i see what ineed on the page so far so good ...no dumb adverts bothering me :)
<genii> BluesKaj: I get the same thing when I try to get to my canada.com email
<BluesKaj> nvidia mobo and ati graphics ... must be ahome built pc or addon graphics card
<DaSKreech> enzo_: what are you? High?
<enzo_> BluesKaj: translates to "Please use a bugged browser so as to infect you with adware and non-stop popups to make your system come to a screeching hault"
<orient> BluesKaj: addon card
<carbonfreeze> it is possible to set user agent in konqueror settings for individual sites
<enzo_> DaSKreech: Haha!
<BluesKaj> enzo , I luv it , carbonfreeze ...I'm too lazy to tweak right, maybe when i'm feeling more ambitious ....much later :)
<JustRob> So, no throughput display in adept?
<BluesKaj> genii, i just checked out the canada.com site ...whoa , what a mess!
<DaSKreech> JustRob: like a speedometer?
<carbonfreeze> JustRob: only for downloading packages (select display detalis or somesuch), which will show wget output
<JustRob> yeah
<DaSKreech> That's an interesting idea
<DaSKreech> Don't know of one...
<JustRob> hmm...forgot I have package installer open and not the full adept manager
<JustRob> cause I know apt-get shows the wget output from cli
<JustRob> but this one package seems to be taking forever when most things are done in seconds
<JustRob> which is what prompted the question in the first place
<genii> BluesKaj: On that one, the "New Improved" Webmail only works with IE or FF, not even Konq at all. the "Classic" email seems to work with all tho it warns on Konq and elinks
<DaSKreech> JustRob: You can just cancel it. It will pick up from where it left off
<carbonfreeze> anyone having issues with kde-automount in tribe5? I'm no longer getting spammed by the kde storage daemon when I insert USB storage devices
<DaSKreech> carbonfreeze: that's an issue? :)
<carbonfreeze> DaSKreech: yeah because I didn't tell it to stop spamming me; and I need to put some junk on my iPod with amarok
<DaSKreech> Ah
<angasule> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
* DaSKreech can sign you up for spam :)
<DaSKreech> although if you asked for it I think it stops being spam
<enzo_> carbonfreeze: My fiance has an iPod. For some strange reason, when she puts a video file in her iPod, it's all audio with a black screen. Have you had this issue?
<carbonfreeze> enzo_: I have a ghetto iPod so I have not run into that issue yet. It may be in a format not playable by the iPod firmware.
<enzo_> carbonfreeze: It happened to the video she had on there before as well. Not just the new video
<DaSKreech> Crap
<DaSKreech> how do I remap my multimedia keys?
<speaker219> Does anybody know if there's a fix for the Flash Player crashing bug in firefox that happens every so often?
<Jucato> what bug?
<Jucato> on Feisty?
<speaker219> Yeah
<speaker219> every so often, firefox crashes on flash
<NickPresta> speaker219, welcome to Flash on GNU+Linux
<elpez> so THAT's why firefox crashes?
<speaker219> Yeah, it sucks
<Jucato> hm....
<speaker219> Linux is great, except for that one minor flaw
<NickPresta> which is?
* Jucato is thankful he's still on Konqueror...
<speaker219> i've customized linux to my liking, but flash pisses me off
<speaker219> the flash bug..
<NickPresta> speaker219, poor support for flash is not the fault of GNU+Linux. Send emails to Adobe, tell them how important flash is to you, etc
<speaker219> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/74738
<DaSKreech> speaker219: It's great except for adobe?
<elpez> i've always wondered why there isn't a free alternative to flash...
<speaker219> Yeah..
<NickPresta> !gnash
<speaker219> elpez: there is
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<speaker219> yup ;)
<BluesKaj> Konq is a bit clunky to setup (needs some terminology/nomenclature streamlining), but once one gets past the arcane-ness of it , it just works so fast and clean
<speaker219> It really kind of sucks though, no offense. it would be great if it worked
<DaSKreech> speaker219: that's isn't an alternative
<DaSKreech> that's a replacement
<DaSKreech> not the same thing
<speaker219> gnash=not stable at all
<DaSKreech> n alternative is like Gif <--> PNG
<speaker219> yeah..
<speaker219> try watching a youtube video with gnash
<speaker219> its all screwed up..
<DaSKreech> there needs to be a OO.o type shake up
<DaSKreech> Bet you adobe would suddenly be chummy then
<DaSKreech> You know what's strange Adobe is real big on standarfs
<DaSKreech>  look at PDF
<Jucato> can you make firefox consistently crash with the flash content of a particular website?
<Jucato> or are the crashes just random?
<DaSKreech> they know how to make something a standard and welcome suggestions and still make money from it
<elpez> in my case its random
<BluesKaj> yeah speaker219, i tried it ... so i reverted to konq plugin defaults in kcontrol and now youtube plays flash NP.
<genii> Jucato: There is one site which when open in 3 or more tabs at once consistently crashes for me.
<speaker219> Jucato: mostly youtube, but any time you are watching a video and go to another video, it crashes randomly
<Jucato> genii: on firefox? hmm...
<NickPresta> I must say, Firefox has been quite good to me. I watched over 30 videos on YouTube yesterday and it didn't crash once...
* Jucato is actually surprised to hear Firefox crashing with Flash at all...
<speaker219> the flash bug causes a segmentation fault: http://pastebin.ca/673089
<genii> Jucato: Yes, hardwarecentral.com
<speaker219> NickPresta: are you on the same system now?
<NickPresta> speaker219, yes.
<speaker219> NickPresta: can you go to about:config in firefox and tell me what flash version you have?
<Jucato> genii: ok let me try
<genii> Jucato: They have large flash ads down the right of the screen there
<NickPresta> speaker219, about:plugins, you mean?
<speaker219> gah, yah :P
<NickPresta> speaker219, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<speaker219> NickPresta: can you send me your ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so file?
<NickPresta> speaker219, sure
<speaker219> thanks ;)
<Jucato> genii: I have to open hardwarecentral in 3 or more tabs?
<BluesKaj> speaker219, also have you tried the flashplugin-nonfree ?
<speaker219> i don't know if you can send them to me via irc, or upload them to http://localhostr.com/ or something
<speaker219> BluesKaj: yeah, that's the official flash player...that's the only one i've used
<NickPresta> speaker219, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/temp/libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> it should work in FF and Konq
<speaker219> DynDNS ftw ;)
<genii> Jucato: I just noticed they made the ads smaller since last week now. I have 1 tab open there now, will do 2 more and see if it does it again for me
<genii> Last week every time like clockwork
<speaker219> BluesKaj: it "works" but crashes occasionaly
* DaSKreech still thinks there should be ODF for flash
<DaSKreech> Though I think that Adobe is probably moving to make it more like PDF
<NickPresta> genii, I have 11 tabs of hardwarecentral.com. No crashing for me.
<Jucato> genii: 5 tabs. nothing...l
<genii> I have 3 and still OK today
<carbonfreeze> adobe pdf for linux sucks, it loads an 80mb binary into RAM every time you view a pdf. much easier to use kpdf
<genii> Very freaking weird
<NickPresta> carbonfreeze, I agree.
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm i'm here on three boxes
<elpez> i heard adobe included in its product's spellcheck the word linux as a mistake... with suggested correction "why don't you use: windows"
<intelikey> i fixed my networking the way i "think" i want it
<elpez> no love for linux from them
<carbonfreeze> now, if kpdf could only display inline on firefox, like adobe pdf; that would be cool. maybe an addon in the future for ff? =)
<Agent_bob> so i'll go now and let you fellows alone
<NickPresta> speaker219, it's cool. It's fairly public. I don't have (much) to hide. :)
<DaSKreech> carbonfreeze: huh?
<DaSKreech> elpez: article or it's not true! :)
<carbonfreeze> DaSKreech: wouldn't it be cool if FF could use KPDF for rendering pdf files within the browser? KPDF is much faster than adobe (its not an 80mb binary blob)
<DaSKreech> carbonfreeze: PDF is a standard just implement something
<NickPresta> speaker219, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/lab/php/recur_dir.phps I use a custom script that looks similar to that.
<elpez> DaSkreech: i know.. i was just told by someone close... seemed weird
<carbonfreeze> DaSKreech: well I'm just saying thats a possibility until FF can render PDF without a plugin or external application
<DaSKreech> carbonfreeze: It does it with konqi that's good enough for me :)
<carbonfreeze> DaSKreech: yep, FF is bloated enough anywho. OpenWith:kpdf works for me
<dkillian> hey i just upgraded from edgy to feisty and now my wireless device isn't working
<dkillian> it shows up in lshw and sais UNCLAIMED
<dkillian> it's an atheros desktop card, it worked out of the box before
<dkillian> it doesn't show up at all in iwconfig/ifconfig
<DaSKreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> sacktime..nite all
<cprmpt> is it possible to connect to my KDE desktop remotely from a windows XP machine?
<elpez> i think you can do that with vnc
<hayami> what is the command to move files to another in console
<intelikey> mv
<hayami> C=o thanks
<DaSKreech> What do I need for yahoo Webcam?
<hayami> someone here knows how to use xmame?
<hayami> i have problems
<elpez> does anyone here now about trouble reading audio cds on kubuntu?
<elpez> im helping someone on the spanish channel and theres not much help over there
<NickPresta> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elpez> well.. this 
<intelikey> elpez rip'ing them ?
<elpez> sorry... this person says his kubuntu mounts data cds alright.. but with audio its just random
<elpez> sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt
<DaSKreech> sometimes it mounts sometimes not?
<elpez> no.. not ripping
<elpez> yes... just playing.. but he cant
<hayami> someone here knows how to use xmame?
<intelikey> elpez you don't mount audio CD's
<intelikey> elpez oh  ok.
<elpez> perhaps i used the wrong word then...
<word> there's only one of me :-/
<elpez> he wants to listen to them... but his kde doesnt recognize them
<kubuntunewbie> is mounting a USB hard drive hard?
<intelikey> elpez never had any problem playing cd's   but you could check that he is in the cdrom/audio/disk  groups
<elpez> intelikey: wuth he you mean the user?
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie no.    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk     but ntfs is a pain imo.
<intelikey> elpez yes the user account in question
<elpez> elpez.. ok i'll translate that for him back in kubuntu-es
<kubuntunewbie> okay, it is ntfs so its going to be a pain
<NickPresta> !ntfs-3g | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kubuntunewbie> is there a verson of AIM for linux?
<elpez> intelikey: sorry for the noobness but... how do you check if the user is in that group?
<NickPresta> pidgin/kopete work well, kubuntunewbie
<intelikey> have the user type; groups
<kubuntunewbie> i hate kopete so far, is pidgin better?
<LinuxReign> its just a matter of taste
<intelikey> it's "gaim"
<JustRob> I love pidgin myself
<intelikey> it's "gaim"
<kubuntunewbie> oh great
<kubuntunewbie> im geting it, thx
<intelikey> only the name has changed
<kubuntunewbie> !pidgin
<LinuxReign> have u guys tried Gutsy?
<kubuntunewbie> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<elpez> intelikey: thx
<intelikey> np
<carbonfreeze> pidgin is nice, like using finch on my zaurus
<kubuntunewbie> I would like to kill AOL
<kubuntunewbie> i just sudo apt-get install pidgin but it told me that it couldn't find package pidgin
<kubuntunewbie> am i doing something wrong?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's because the package doesn't exist in feisty
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's still gaim in feisty's repos for now
<LinuxReign> not really, i thonk is not on the repos
<kubuntunewbie> does that mean it wont work with fiesty?
<klobster> DaSKreech: it was ktorrent
<LinuxReign> u need to type gaim instead of pidgin
<NickPresta> I should've been verbose. You use gaim from the repos right now. Or, you can get a custom/unsupported deb from getdeb.com/
<kubuntunewbie> but it will work fine with FF?
<LinuxReign> yes indeed
<Daisuke_Laptop> why wouldn't it?
<DaSKreech> klobster: sorry?
<klobster> DaSKreech: my memory hog
<DaSKreech> klobster: Oh right. What the heck are you downloading?
<LinuxReign> lol
<kubuntunewbie> one thing i loved about windows was that i could see how many packets i had sent/recvd since being connected to the network.  Is there a way to see that in kubuntu?
<klobster> DaSKreech: nothing, it has been running since I downloaded the 4400 last week
<LinuxReign> install knetstats
<carbonfreeze> ifconfig
<kubuntunewbie> ty LinuxReign
<LinuxReign> no worries
<DaSKreech> klobster: Did you see yesterdays?
<LinuxReign> thats why we are here
<kubuntunewbie> well in the 3 days ive been using linux everyone in this channel has been great
<kubuntunewbie> i thank everyone.
<LinuxReign> :P
<kubuntunewbie> ive learned a lot but im still a big noob
<LinuxReign> hahaha
<LinuxReign> we all are
<klobster> DaSKreech: yeah, it was pretty good.  I like where they are going with the marked
<intelikey> not me,   i'll never be a noob again.   it's too expansive,
<LinuxReign> lol
<qontras> hi
<LinuxReign> specially if u spend money on Vista
<LinuxReign> waste money i must say
<qontras> for ntfs what kinda program do I need
<qontras> ?
<NickPresta> goodnight guys.
<kubuntunewbie> my dads new lappy came with vista..... yuck is all i can say
<DaSKreech> klobster: funniest episode ever
<DaSKreech>  steve jobs
<qontras> kubuntunewbie: destroy vista and install linux
<DaSKreech> Yeah check if he has promicin
<hayami> anyone here knows about xmame?
<hayami> please help
<qontras> ok why isn't NTFS mounting automatically?
<LinuxReign> qontras, the easy way is by installing Automatix
<klobster> DaSKreech: oh yeah, i forgot that part, the death threat. lol
<kubuntunewbie> qontras: my dad would throw a shitfit, he would not even understand the first thing in linux
<LinuxReign> u can start from there
<kubuntunewbie> qontras: its not my computer, i dont have to deal with it ;)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(qontras/#kubuntu) NTFS please how on earth may I monut this shit
(hayami/#kubuntu) lirc disabled
(intelikey/#kubuntu) !ntfs-3g | qontras
(ubotu/#kubuntu) qontras: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
(hayami/#kubuntu) sfix.sfx NOT FOUND
(hayami/#kubuntu) SP-S2.SP1 NOT FOUND and a lot of problems like that
(hayami/#kubuntu) what should i do?
<intelikey> install ntfs-3g and   mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<*> /media/<*>       interpret <>
<DaSKreech> hayami: does it need lirc?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, this is something i didn't really want to do, but...
<Daisuke_Laptop> currently installing XP in vmware :(
<hayami> i don't really know what is that :S i'm new here man
<intelikey> daisuke    uh
<Daisuke_Laptop> !language | qontras
<ubotu> qontras: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LinuxReign> why in the name of God u want to install XP?, j/k
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: unless you know where i can get jbuilder foundation for linux.
<Daisuke_Laptop> correction, jbuilder 2005 foundation
* intelikey squrems and fidgits
<intelikey> ah     well       ah...
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh it's not for my own enjoyment, it's required for my cs class this semester
<LinuxReign> i was kidding :P
<intelikey> figures.  cs can't function without M$   and there is a reason for that...
<LinuxReign> why dont u use VirtualBox its easier
<Daisuke_Laptop> because...  vmware's already set up?
<LinuxReign> humm ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: they're actually getting better
<intelikey> any sciense would be 'ignorance' if it ignored the largest section of it's field
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're moving to jbuilder 2007 (possibly during this semester) which is based on eclipse
<Daisuke_Laptop> so yay! linux version
<intelikey> so i understand the basics   just don't like it...
<LinuxReign> :)
<intelikey> oh that's good
<intelikey> i'm going    gooday and good luck on your pinguin
<s1r4t> what can i type to zip a folder and all of it's contents in the terminal?
<jhon> hola
<s1r4t> i'm doing : $ zip file.zip folder/*
<intelikey> tar -czf filename.tgz  /what/ever/you/want/zipped
<Daisuke_Laptop> and last semester they had this arcane script that fudged a wpa_supplicant.conf to get onto the campus network (and on windows you had to use this horrible oddyssey client that wouldn't let you connect to your home network after you installed it), but they've revamped their network, so networkmanager handles it beautifully
<s1r4t> but the zip has empty folders
<s1r4t> i'm missing the -czf ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> s1r4t: recurse, recurse, recurse
<elpez> how can i change permissions on audiocd:/ ? My translate friend gets this error saying check permission to acces
<elpez> how can i change permissions on audiocd:/ ? My translate friend gets this error saying check permission to "access audiocd:/"?
<elpez> perhaps its not the same as cdrom?
<elpez> (sorry for reposting... but i hit enter accidentally)
<elpez> not the same as media/cdrom ?
<kubuntunewbie> okay so i installed knetstats and i got it running but how do i tell kubuntu that i want it to run whenever i run my computer so like have it run when i boot my computer up?
<DaSKreech> elpez: Whats s/he trying to do?
<elpez> DaSkreech: eject the cd using the right click command from kde
<kubuntunewbie> okay so i installed knetstats and i got it running but how do i tell kubuntu that i want it to run whenever i run my computer so like have it run when i boot my computer up?
<elpez> because now he can play cds... so big thankyou, intelikey
<DaSKreech> elpez: can they type eject from the command line?
<sanzanric> is it possible to upgrade from 32bit feisty to 64bit gusty?
<elpez> DaSkreech: works correctly from command line
<qontras> hi no luck with NTFS
<qontras> wussup with it?
<qontras> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sanzanric> qontras: what type of problems are you having?
<qontras> is mounting with root permissions
<qontras> well is not automounting in the first place
<qontras> then when I try to change the premission
<qontras> it reverts to root
<qontras> and I can't even open the directory
<kubuntunewbie> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sanzanric> are you using ntfs-3g?
<kubuntunewbie> can someone help me install pidgin from the source code?
<qontras> sanzanric: yes
<sanzanric> just get it from getdeb.net
<sanzanric> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=pidgin
<qontras> sanzanric: who me?
<qontras> oh
<qontras> oh my god
<qontras> this is giving me a huge hard time
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: do i need to create a login name?
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: and also, what makes it diff from downloading it from getdeb or from pidgin.net
<kubuntunewbie> pidgin.im
<jhon> hi alla
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: no you don't need a login name, getdeb has pre-built debs, pidgin.im doesn't
<sanzanric> back to qontras
<Meowmixiscoo> Hi. Can anyone point me to information that might be useful to someone who is thinking of switching to Kubuntu?
<elpez> i think the best info in that sense is a livecd....
<sanzanric> ok qontras, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G -the parts you don't understand, come back here and ask
<DaSKreech> Meowmixiscoo: from?
<Meowmixiscoo> DaSKreech, Windows XP and Vista.
<sanzanric> qontras the main thing to do is edit your /etc/fstab
<Meowmixiscoo> I'm waiting on a cd, I just want to look up more info and be sure I'm as prepared as I can be.
<DaSKreech> Meowmixiscoo: You won't be prepared enough :)
<DaSKreech> Meowmixiscoo: I think the first thing is to make sure your hardware will work and after that just remember that Linux is not Windows and will never be
<DaSKreech> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kubuntunewbie> Meowmixiscoo: why are you waiting on a CD? it is an easy download/install and you do not even have to install it in order to try it out.  You can boot directly from CD with no commitment.
<Meowmixiscoo> kubuntunewbie, No CD burner on my laptop and my desktop cant connect to the internet atm. Windows refuses to detect my ethernet port.
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie
<kubuntunewbie> Meowmixiscoo: ahh yes, your in quite the bind ;)
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: pidgin?
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: yes, can u help me
<sanzanric> sure
<kubuntunewbie> i downloaded the deb file
<kubuntunewbie> where do i go from here?
<sanzanric> right click it
<kubuntunewbie> install package ;)?
<sanzanric> yes
<kubuntunewbie> haha that was a lot more simple then i thought
<sanzanric> difficult, eh?
<kubuntunewbie> i was all like, loading adept manager and trying to add it to repositories
<kubuntunewbie> im a huge noob
<sanzanric> hey, you have to start somewhere.
<canllaith> Hi - can anyone in here tell me what exactly to install to get a KDE4 session in kubuntu fiesty? :) the packages are there, but I can't seem to get a session in the login manager
<canllaith> (if there is a session package at all)
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: if you do want to install something from source, it's really not that hard
<kubuntunewbie> okay so i installed knetstats and i got it running but how do i tell kubuntu that i want it to run whenever i run my computer so like have it run when i boot my computer up?
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: the install package thing is telling me ...
<adeeb> how can i play  rm &ram music file ?
* DaSKreech jumphuggles canllaith
<kubuntunewbie> errors were encountered while trying to install pidgin
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: so it wont even let me do that
<DaSKreech> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adeeb> i can't install real plear   why ?
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: are you ruuning 32bit feisty or 64bit feisty
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: 32
<canllaith> DaSKreech: hey you :)
<adeeb> 64
<canllaith> DaSKreech: can you tell me how to install KDE4 kubuntu? :)
<DaSKreech> canllaith: Isnt it on the website?
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie and you downloaded the correct package?
<canllaith> DaSKreech: maybe!
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: yes
<canllaith> DaSKreech: kubuntu.org is down at the moment
<DaSKreech> oh
<adeeb> give me correct package link please
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php canllaith try it agian. worksforme
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: ok, open up a Konsole, and spell out "sudo apt-get install gdebi"
<canllaith> ahhh Jucato awesome
* Jucato thumbs up :)
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: geting it now
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: done
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: wait no it did not work, it said unmet dependencies try apt-get - f install
<sanzanric> ok, try that
<sanzanric> what dir is the deb in?
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: on my desktop
<sanzanric> hell, lets just build this from source.
<adeeb> ok
<adeeb> thanks man
<sanzanric> Kubuntunewbie, konsole - sudo apt-get build-deb gaim
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: i dont want gaim, i want the new ver of pidgin
<adeeb> also i have problem in talker
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: i had gaim and wanted to upgrade
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: sanzanric 's method is correct, the dependancies for pidgin and gaim are the same
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: i am installing that gdebi now
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: there dependendcies are the same
<kubuntunewbie> what does that mean "the dependancies are the same?"
<Maksyari4> fuck .... trouble trouble ..... use Windows stupid arrrrrrrrrr
<kubuntunewbie> E: Invalid operation build-deb
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: try build-dep instead
<kubuntunewbie> thanks that worked, but can someone explain what that just did?
<kubuntunewbie> and what do i do next?
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: dependencies are something a program relies on in order to run
<sanzanric> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pidgin/pidgin-2.1.1.tar.bz2 -download
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: in order to compile from source, you need certain development packages installed. Becuase pidgin is just a newer version of gaim, you can take advantage of the fact that gaim is already in the ubuntu packaging system to install everything you need to compile pidgin that way
<kubuntunewbie> 168 MB of dependencies?
<Chousuke> probably all the dev packages.
<Jucato> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<kubuntunewbie> canllaith: ahh i get it thanks.
<Chousuke> Why do people always want the latest and greatest?
<adeeb> <Maksyari4> do you talk to me ??????????????????/
<Q-collective> is there a kde app that can scan, configure and use wireless networks automagically? KNetworkManager is lacking in this imho.
<Chousuke> Are you not satisfied with software that works?
<Chousuke> Or is there something broken in Feisty's GAIM?
<kubuntunewbie> ummm, it is asking me..........
<Meowmixiscoo> Chousuke, never.
<canllaith> Chousuke: well actually, Gaim doesn't work for me. Pidgin has more robust support for the stupid proprietary protocol I have to use at work.
<kubuntunewbie>  'Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)'
<kubuntunewbie> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Maksyari4> <adeeb>         
<Chousuke> Well, that would be a valid reason.
<adeeb> what ??????????
<adeeb> [08:47]  <Maksyari4> <adeeb>         
<sanzanric> hum, do you have the cd?
<Q-collective> adeeb: he's teasing you, just ignore him
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: hahaha, i dont even have a CD rom drive ;)
<Chousuke> kubuntunewbie: you could remove the CD from your sources list.
<adeeb> hummmmm
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: i used the power supply of 1 computer to power the cd rom drive so i could install it on the second computer
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> I don't know where you edit software sources in KDE, but...
<sanzanric> nice
<canllaith> You can manually edit sources.list
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: totally ghetto rigged
<Chousuke> that works too
<Q-collective> Chousuke: /etc/apt/sources.list
<canllaith> vi /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the two lines at the very top with 'cd' in them
<kubuntunewbie> canllaith: how do i edit the sources list?
<Chousuke> Q-collective: I was asking the GUI way
<sanzanric> kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Q-collective> hehe
<Chousuke> Q-collective: the command line isn't KDE :P
<canllaith> oh, maybe not so much with the vi
<sanzanric> sudo
<sanzanric> sudo kate
<Chousuke> kdesu kate
<Chousuke> not sudo
<Q-collective> Chousuke: sure, just write that down in the alt-f2 runner ;p
<sanzanric> yes last i checked the runner is part of kde, and konsole is too
<Q-collective> at any rate, could anyone hep\lp me out?
<Q-collective> help*
<elpez> chousuke: adept can do that... adept menu>manage repositories>third party software
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: what do i do now? am i shit outta luck?
<sanzanric> what? no.
<sanzanric> ok, best if we bring this to a private con
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: hit 'alt f2' to get a 'run command' box, then type 'kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Chousuke> elpez: right.
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: well i dont have a way to get the CD unless i totally tear apart the other computer to steal its power supply
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: It will ask you for your password and then open the file for editing
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: then you can remove the CD rom drive from it's configuration and it will be happy to use only the internet to install packages
<kubuntunewbie> sources.list not found.
<canllaith> are you sure you typed it exactly ?
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: its to much here,
<kubuntunewbie> no, i fixed it
<kubuntunewbie> but now nothing is happening
<kubuntunewbie> oh wait, there it is
<kubuntunewbie> slow computer
<kubuntunewbie> its up now
<sanzanric> post it all
<kubuntunewbie> post everything in there?
<sanzanric> no
<kubuntunewbie> do i delete the line that says... deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)] / feisty main restricted
<sanzanric> no just put a # in front of it
<kubuntunewbie> then save it and get out?
<sanzanric> yes
<kubuntunewbie> good deal
<kubuntunewbie> now what do i type in konsole?
<sanzanric> just hit the up key
<kubuntunewbie> to get the compile program?
<sanzanric> you still need to install the deps
<kubuntunewbie> its telling me that there is another process usingit
<kubuntunewbie> but i dont think there is
<canllaith> yay thanks Jucato KDE4 :)
<Jucato> no prob :)
<DaSKreech> !ricoh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ricoh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSKreech> damn
<nixternal> !language > DaSKreech
<nixternal> ;p
* nixternal hides
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: it is telling me that another process is using it? but i dont think thats right
<kubuntunewbie> sanzanric: what should i do?
<Q-collective> ah, wlassistant is looking promising
<Q-collective> :)
<DaSKreech> frankly my dear....
<nixternal> hahha
<canllaith> wow, konsole is pretty darn nice
<Q-collective> canllaith: it sure is
<nixternal> canllaith: the kde4 konsole? ya, I use it all of the time now
<Q-collective> what's new with konsole4?
<Jucato> split views :)
<hayami__> what is kde4?
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<canllaith> although I think I broke krunner already
<nixternal> canllaith: the krunner in the kubuntu packages does not work, at least it hasn't for me
<nixternal> works like a charm in my svn build though
<canllaith> nixternal: it ran for me once :P
<canllaith> I think I shall have to build SVN
<nixternal> ahh, I don't think it ever ran for me
<kubuntunewbie> canllaith: hey, when i did sudo apt-get build dep-gaim and it asked me to put the cd in i quit konsole and now that i updated the sources.list it is telling me that it cant lock the administration directory is another process using it? am i doing something wrong? do i need to quit something?
<nixternal> canllaith: wait a couple of days for some stuff to level out
<canllaith> nixternal: yo, I'm a developer
<nixternal> I just rebuilt from svn today, and there are some broken things yet
<canllaith> and have been for 3 years.
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> derr
<canllaith> :)
<nixternal> I knew your name looked familiar
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: is the graphical install/update applet open ?
<kubuntunewbie> canllaith: no it is not
<canllaith> oh golly the oxygen style is.. different
<canllaith> nixternal: do you know if there's an oxygen window style yet ?
<hayami__> is kde4 finished?
<kubuntunewbie> canllaith: im going to reboot
<canllaith> kubuntunewbie: can't hurt
<t4m1n0> helo
<t4m1n0> A dock-like bar which sits at the bottom of the screen tracking open windows. It requires a compositor to be running, or it will not display properly. Has stcks feature, like in Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard. This is a note for installing Avant WIndow Navigator (AWN) I've installed all required packages and I also have avn icon in system settings. Just don't know why it won't start? maybe becouse of compositor? and if where can I get or what 
<hayami__> i lost the folder desktop that was in my home
<hayami__> how do i put it back?
<hayami__> help
<hayami__> how do i put my Desktop folder back?
<Jucato> try to go to the Trash and see if it's there
<Jucato> where there files/items on your desktop?
<DaSKreech> How did you delete it?
<Jucato> presuming that's how he "lost" it...
<hayami__> i don't even remember
<hayami__> is not at the trash
<hayami__> now what should i do?
<Jucato> where there files/items on your desktop? if not, just create a folder named "Desktop"
<hayami__> i did, but, it is just like a common folder
<hayami__> i started do download a video
<hayami__> and it doesn't appear in the Desktop
<hayami__> just in the folder
<hayami__> so it doesn't have any solution? :(
<Jucato> perhaps you would need to logout and log back in first
<Jucato> not really sure. sorry
<hayami__> thanks
<intelikey> why doesn't this work ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39221
<intelikey> bash'ism ???
<intelikey> sh doesn't do arrays ?
<intelikey> $ Q=(1 2 3)
<intelikey> sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Murlis> hi there!
<ubunturos> hi Murlis
<dim> hello all, is it possible to make applications and other stuff in desktop 1 not to appear in other desktops? I couldn't find such an option in the system settings
<Jucato> currently? no
<Murlis> I'm kinda new to ubuntu and I installed ubuntu 7.04 as a server
<dim> Jucato: so it is not possible to do so in kubuntu?
<Murlis> I also wanted x windows for easier management (which is not, command line is still better :)
<Jucato> not possible to do in KDE at all. not sure about GNOME
<dim> Jucato: hmm, didn't notice that before
<DaSKreech> What is he asking?
<Murlis> and I installed KDE but I don't want it to start everytime I start server, I want to start it manualy
<DaSKreech> dim: You mean on the taskbar?
<dim> Jucato: but i remember I made the apps not to appear in other desktops when I used debian
<dim> but not sure whether it was kde or gnome
<Murlis> what needs to be edited in order not to launch xwindows on system startup?
<Jucato> oh wait
<intelikey> Murlis "x windows" ???
<Jucato> sorry.. dim did you mean in the taskbar?
<dim> DaSKreech: yes
<Jucato> lol sorry that is indeed possible
<Murlis> intelikey I mean kde
<dim> Jucato: how? i couldn't find it in the settings
<Jucato> dim: right-click on the panel -> COnfigure Panel -> Taskbar -> uncheck the "Show applications on all desktop"
<intelikey> Murlis update-rc.d ?dm off
<intelikey> or something like that    i just rm the link in /etc/rc2.d/???dm
<dim> Jucato: :-) yes, it works thanks, gosh, i was just looking for it in the system settings -> Monitor and Display
<intelikey> ya don' wan' a display manager, ya don' gotta have one.
<Murlis> intelikey thanks, I will try to find that file
<DaSKreech> !find ricoh
<ubotu> Package/file ricoh does not exist in feisty
<DaSKreech> bloody ell
<Menda> hi
<DaSKreech> hi
<Murlis> intelikey do you know the location of rc.d?
<Murlis> join #ubuntu
<Murlis> :)
<Murlis> does anyone know how to prevent x windows from loading in system startup?
<DaSKreech> Neva!!!!
<DaSKreech> Murlis: take your Dm out of the startup sequence?
<Murlis> DaSKreech yes, prevent kde from loading on system startup, I want to launch it manually
<DaSKreech> Murlis: take out your DM
<Murlis> take it our from where?
<Murlis> thats what I'm missing - what needs to be edited?
<DaSKreech> alt+space -> system settings -> advanced -> System Services
<kraut> moinm
<Murlis> which runlevel I need to change?
<DaSKreech> Umm
<DaSKreech> 2 I think
<Murlis> DaSKreech thanks! I changed the services startup at runlevel2 and now will reboot it
<Murlis> let's see :)
<DaSKreech> :)
<Murlis> oh, shait!
<Murlis> I see kubuntu logo.....
<harolddong> dont we all mutlis
<harolddong> indeed
<Murlis> any ideas how to mount freebsd partition on ubuntu?
<DaSKreech> What file system?
<DaSKreech> in anycase it shoudl be sudo mount /dev/devicename /path/to/mountpoint
<Murlis> I took that hdd from freebsd (yeah, I like to experiment) and want to mount in ubuntu
<Murlis> how can I find out what fs it has?
<GuHHH> does anyone knows where i can find drivers for motorola mot pci3?
<DaSKreech> Murlis: Shouldn't matter mount should make a proper guess
<Murlis> how to find out the dev name for that hdd?
<DaSKreech> Murlis: It's going to be /dev/hdX#
<DaSKreech> where X is a letter and # is a number
<DaSKreech> might /dev/sdX#
<Murlis> I don't see any hd* in dev folder
<dim> hello All, i've just installed LAMP and when i try http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ and login, i get this error
<dim> #1045 - Access denied for user 'dimash'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<dim> why is phpmyadmin not letting me login?
<dim> although i have installed all the recommended stuff
<dim> apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 phpmyadmin
<Murlis> I see the hdd under /dev/disk/by-id
* prohna is having issues
<prohna> installing
<prohna> anyone available for some quick questions?
<Murlis> I see scsi-1ata_samsung_hd... etc
<prohna> when i was first installing kubuntu
<prohna> everytime it would finish
<prohna> id get the missing operating system message on boot
<prohna> i manually set up the partitions and now it starts to boot
<prohna> then i get an error with pxe saying something about checking my cable
<DaSKreech> Murlis: cool mount that
<DaSKreech> prohna: what kinda drive?
<Murlis> mount that long name?
<prohna> not totally positive
<prohna> labtop
<prohna> compaq
<prohna> kinda crappy
<DaSKreech> prohna: Hmm
<DaSKreech> might be a grub issue
<DaSKreech> !grub | prohna
<ubotu> prohna: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSKreech> !tab | Murlis
<ubotu> Murlis: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<prohna> nice bot
<prohna> i have a feeling it may be grub from google searches
<prohna> im not trying to keep windows
<prohna> wanted to get rid of windows actually
<DaSKreech> prohna: that site should help
<prohna> is this common?
<DaSKreech> enough :)
<Murlis> DaSKreech it can't find the fs type, ends with error
<DaSKreech> Murlis: Hmm
<prohna> hmm i can get into the bios fine
<DaSKreech> Murlis: Is it Sata?
<franz_> anybody knows how to configure  VPN in kubuntu ( see http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084844.0 )
<Murlis> no, its pata
<franz_> my thread has been there since last month, but still no reply to it
<DaSKreech> Murlis: and you have no /dev/hda1 devices?
<DaSKreech> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<prohna> pxe media boot failure
<prohna> check cable
<prohna> then it says operating system not found
<franz_> DaSKreech, thanks. i'll try that
<prohna> pxe-e61
<Murlis> DaSKreech no, I don't
<code_x> hello, can someone help me? everytime i run a program that uses X from the command line i always get the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35344/
<Murlis> I have sdb1 for external usb drive
<DaSKreech> Jucato: can you step in?
<code_x> anyhelp will be greatly appreciated
<DaSKreech> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Jucato> sorry, writing mails. were you too busy in #kde? :)
<Jucato> code_x: you can safely ignore those erros
<DaSKreech> no I'm about to collapse
<Jucato> errors
<DaSKreech>  In eed ot sleep
* Jucato slips a mattress under DaSKreech
<code_x> thanks
<Jucato> code_x: as long as the app launches fine, no need to worry.
<DaSKreech> prohna: can't boot and Murlis needs to get rid of KDE on start up and mount a freeBSD drive
<Murlis> DaSKreech :)
<DaSKreech> Oh that was at Jucato btw :)
<Murlis> DaSKreech thanks, kde issue is solved, now only freebsd disk
<Jucato> no idea... :(
<prohna> could it be the default grub placing?
<prohna> i left it at hd0 when i installed
<Jucato> prohna: Operating System not found?
<prohna> yes
<Jucato> most probably it can't find the linux kernel image that GRUB is supposed to be pointing to...
<prohna> and im wicked new at this
<Jucato> where is Kubuntu installed? which drive and which partition?
<prohna> only one drive
<Jucato> btw, you are able to get to the GRUB menu, right?
<prohna> bios?
<prohna> yes
<Jucato> no not the bios. the menu where you get to choose Ubuntu from a list?
<prohna> no
<Jucato> hmm...
<prohna> it gets as far as pxe
<Jucato> ouch... more complicated that I can handle right now... :/
<prohna> heh
* Jucato is still out of it...
<Jucato> where did you install kubuntu? you only have one hard drive?
<DaSKreech> Jucato: I don't think it's a Pxe boot
<prohna> it says media test failure
<prohna> pxe-e61
<DaSKreech>  I think that it should pass pxe and boot from HDD
<Jucato> er sorry... I actually don't know what pxe is heheh
<prohna> then it says operating system not found
<DaSKreech> if not then he should probably change that in BIOS
<prohna> bios is set up to cdrom, hd, floppy
<Jucato> prohna: in your BIOS settings, have you set it to boot from your hard disk first?
<Jucato> er... is the cdrom empty?
<prohna> yes
<Murlis> prohna how big is your hdd?
<DaSKreech> prohna: can I be clear on one thing? you have installed Kubuntu already and are rebooting to get back into it from the hard drive?
<prohna> 40gb
<prohna> yes
<prohna> installed
<DaSKreech> ok
<prohna> the original prob was after intall
* DaSKreech passes out
<prohna> itd say remove disc
<prohna> blah blah
<prohna> then it would shut down
<prohna> when id boot
<prohna> right away i get operating system missing
<prohna> i tried reinstalling manually setting up the partitions
<prohna> and i get further to pxe error
<DaSKreech> Jucato: Run a check through the BIOS to make sure it's picking up the HDD and then make sure it's first or second in boot order
* Jucato redirects to prohna
* Jucato wonders why it's taking him an hour to write an e-mail....
<prohna> heh
<franz_> !raspi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raspi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSKreech> Jucato: is it a wedding proposal?
<Jucato> lol no :)
<Jucato> a letter to our LoCo team
<mecannotread> guys i have  game  fileblahblah-1234.tar.bz2 but  i dont know how to install, tell me please
<DaSKreech> mecannotread: what's the name of the game?
<mecannotread> tank and thunder
<DaSKreech> ok
<DaSKreech> !b-e | mecannotread
<ubotu> mecannotread: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<prohna> bios test sees hdd fine
<DaSKreech> There should be a README and a INSTALL in the tarball
<Murlis> so any ideas about mounting freebsd drive under ubuntu?
<mecannotread> ubotu, ok thanks for the link
<DaSKreech> mecannotread: I'm gonna assume it needs you to compile so you need that link
<DaSKreech> read thsoe two files and follow the instructons
<prohna> GO TO BED daskreech
<ether> hello
<carbonfreeze> anyone running 7.10 tribe4+?
<DaSKreech> carbonfreeze: Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Murlis> DaSKreech good night! :) And thanks for your help!
<carbonfreeze> DaSKreech: thanks
<DaSKreech> Murlis: come tomorrow we will sort it out
<ether> I remember hearing that there is a way to wipe out all kde settings and revert to the original kubuntu themes n' stuff, is this possible? which files do I delete?
<Murlis> tomorow will be too late :( Oki, I will search once more google
<prohna> so jucato you think its grub?
<prohna> or maybe i installed wrong
<Jucato> that's only one possibility
<Jucato> that's the other one :)
<prohna> heh
<prohna> in the install does it install grub?
<prohna> and maybe im putting it in the wrong place?
<prohna> like what partition setting should i choose
<franz_> DaSKreech, sorry, but i don't think it's what im looking for
<prohna> anyone else have suggestions on how they installed kubuntu?
<adenicio> how do i check to see if my webcam workin
<adenicio> ?
<adenicio> how do i check to see if my webcam workin
<adenicio> how do i check to see if my webcam workin
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Is it making any money?
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Usually, you ask to see a pay stub or something, completed timesheet, whatever.
<adenicio> what?
<adenicio> i just install compiz im not seing it
<prohna> hah
<_4strO> hi there
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Ok, don't confuse compiz with seeing your webcam.
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Ordinarily, if it's a true webcam, you'd just point your browser at it's IP address and you'd see the video.
<jhutchins_lt> Otherwise, you might need to set it up as a direct input video device in kubuntu.
<jhutchins_lt> Since most people call those "webcams", after the fact that they were originally used to put video on the web, we have this:
<jhutchins_lt> !webcam | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yannick_> au secours !!!!
<yannick_> j arrive pas  installer amsn sur ce putain de Kubuntu
<Jucato> !fr | yannick_
<ubotu> yannick_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yannick_> merci
<Phantom_DE> hello
<yannick_> hello
<Phantom_DE> i need a xorg.conf for a logitech mx700
<adenicio> wow everything freez up when i try to run the 3D thing
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Yep.
<jhutchins_lt> yannick_: There are other programs that work with msn, like kopete and pidgin
<adenicio> jhutchins_lt: i do i find out my ip for my web cam?
<t4m1n0> what GNU letters means?
<adenicio> im going to install beryl im not seing compiz
<waylandbill> gnu's not unix
* Jucato waves to waylandbill
<_4strO> t4m1n0: google is your friend ...
<Jucato> GNU  = GNU's Not Unix (recursive acronym)
<Jucato> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<adenicio> lol
<Jucato> oooh there ^^^
<t4m1n0> tnx Jucato
<waylandbill> Hi Jucato. I'm off to work, so I have to say bye at the same time. :-)
<Jucato> hahha ok
<Jucato> I'm off too. see you later (after your work)
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: How is it connected?
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Network cable?
<adenicio> usb
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, it's not a true web cam and doesn't have an IP address then.
<adenicio> true webcam lol
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: You'll need to read the documentation on that link I sent you, because different cams requre different procedures, and I don't have your cam.
<adenicio> wat do u mean true?
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: (I have one that doesn't work.)
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: A true "Web Cam" connects with a network cable and "contains" a web server.
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Most cams need a PC to make them a real webcam.
<adenicio> send me back the link stp i couldnt click on it becaus the 3d thing freez up everything
<jhutchins_lt> !webcam | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jhutchins_lt> http://randycam.com - one of the original webcams.
<jhutchins_lt> N'mind, randycam isn't a cam any more.
<adenicio> jhutchins_lt: how do i aply for them with emerald?
<adenicio> themes
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Dunno, emerald/beryl/compiz is in #ubuntu-effects
<adenicio> jhutchins_lt: is there i list of graphic card compatible with linux for the 3d desktop?
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: The problem is that it changes from day to day.
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: 3d isn't stable yet, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  For some setups, it always works, for others never.
<adenicio> meanin?
<adenicio> lol
<jhutchins_lt> You have two choices:  3d, and play with making it work, or 2d and get work done.
<adenicio> i dont have a ati or nvidea but i hopoe it works for mine
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: What do you have?
<adenicio> via
<jhutchins_lt> Probably not then.
<adenicio> :-(
<jhutchins_lt> It's mostly nvidia, because nvidia worked with Novell on it.
<adenicio> so nvidea is more comp?
<adenicio> then ati's?
<jhutchins_lt> Yes.  ATI does not do 3d well in Linux.
<jhutchins_lt> SOME ati cards do ok, but most have driver problems.
<jhutchins_lt> Most Nvidia cards can be made to work, but some also have problems.
<adenicio> can u give me one thats works good with linux in alll
<jhutchins_lt> No, I only work in 2d.
<jhutchins_lt> Sorry.
<jhutchins_lt> Again, check in #ubuntu-effects.
<adenicio> jhutchins: can u give me another msn manager i dont like kotepe it goin crazy
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Try pidgin
<adenicio> jhutchins_lt: pidgin dont have it in adet
<adenicio> adept
<adenicio> ekiga
<jhutchins_lt> adenicio: Try gaim
<jhutchins_lt> pidgin is gaim renamed
<jhutchins_lt> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins_lt> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<guille> Anyiudea how to make a Genius webcam to work?
<guille> i've been trying for 2 days now
<adenicio> lol
<jhutchins_lt> !webcam | guille
<ubotu> guille: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jhutchins_lt> It might not work with linux.
<dhq> will an ipod work in linux
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: Yes.
<dhq> i wanna buy an ipod which one is good
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: The blue one.
<dhq> shuffle or nano
<jhutchins_lt> Yes.
<dhq> whats the diffrence
<jhutchins_lt> http://www.apple.com
<adenicio> lol
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: Linux supports the basic iPod music database, and can treat most iPods as storage devices.
<dhq> k
<jhutchins_lt> Amarok is a collection manager, and it interfaces well with iPods, providing a iTunes-like system
<jhutchins_lt> Other utilities exist for dealing with iPods and other players.
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: If you just want a Linux compatible player, you can get more for your money without the iPod brand.
<dhq> well i wanted an ipod choices are nano and shuffle but since my net is too slow cant load the pages please tell m e
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: I can't.
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: It's up to what you want.
<dhq> ok thanks
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: Shuffles will be cheaper.  They will have a different storage capacity, and will be a different size.
<dhq> k
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: OTher than that, shuffles are white, nanos come in color.
<dhq> k
<dhq> nano is small i guess
<jhutchins_lt> Nano is a matchbook, shuffle is a pack of gum
<guille> hi i got a simple question
<guille> how do i change the order in what my GRUB comes up
<guille> i amen i got kubuntu and then windos xp,
<guille> but kubuntu is the first possibilyti and windows the secind how do i change the order?
<tmske> guille: you can edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and change the order
<tmske> make sure you make a backup first!
<andrew_> what is a good server/channel for a python question?
<Jucato> maybe there's ##python
<blekos> hi, i've seen in Ubuntu Tribe 5, that there is a new management tool for output to another sceen (crt??)
<blekos> is there smg similar in Kubuntu?
<andrew_> hmm just 2 people that dont look like they are there
<hnsn> #pyton
<hnsn> oops
<blekos> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<guille> well this is my second day in linux
<guille> making a backup is it the same way as in windows?
<hnsn> andrew_: #python maybe?
<guille> copying the file to anotherplace?
<andrew_> You need to be identified to join that channel
<andrew_> ?
<hnsn> andrew_: /msg nickserv hello
<hnsn> or something
<blekos> guile
<guille> and how do i change that? i mean the grub order?
<blekos> install simple backup
<guille> in that file source.list?
<blekos> go here for a good tutorial
<blekos> http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<blekos> applies to KDE dont worry
<guille> i guess i am gona keep using windows
<blekos> just be sure to exclude /media
<blekos> guille I'm still using Windows but Linux worths a shot
<guille> well i want to use both, i admit linux works fine a lot better than windows
<blekos> if you persist u'll see its only matter of beeing used to Linux differences
<guille> but certain thigns just dont work
<blekos> hmm, sad but true,
<blekos> like what?
<tmske> guille: backing up the sources.list is just copying the file
<guille> i want my pc to boot directly to windows, i want to be asked if i wnat to boot on kubuntu no the other way around
<Q-collective> hey all, if I put the kubuntu install cd in an asus z92r laptop with a radeon 200M, it doesn't do anything besides having a cursor blinking... Other distro's aren't doing much better, I've tried the Gentoo and Knoppix livecd's aswell but get a unresponsive black screen when trying to boot those... can anyone help me out?
<blekos> backing up the sources list ensures that you'll be able to re-install the same software
<guille> in linux my webcam is not suported nor is my printer
<tmske> guille: and to change the order you just need to place the windows entry before the ubuntu entry
<guille> shockwave is not adapted for linux either
<guille> rmske how so i do that?
<guille> i opened the file you told me "/etc/apt/sources.list" but there i dont see how to os anything the only i get is a list with several internet adresses
<tmske> guille: internet adresses?
<guille> i copy and paste what i get
<tmske> use paste-it, not here
<tmske> guille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Q-collective> anyone, please?
<guille> i paste a little
<Pocae> Hi All
<guille> "
<guille> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<guille> # newer versions of the distribution.
<guille> that is what it says ofourse the text is a lot larger that that but every row is some text and the an http adress
<tmske> guille: open the link I have you and paste the file there.
<Q-collective> are there known problems with booting from ati cards?
<guille> hmm?
<tmske> guille: my fault, it is the file: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tmske> that is the file you need to edit, sorry
<Pocae> I toasted my new install of Kunbuntu trying to setup the nvidia drivers now i only get a _ in the upper left corner, is there a fix without uninstalling Kunbuntu and re-installing it?
<guille> no problem i am gonna check that file
<guille> oh shit
<guille> what would happen if i make a mistake?
<tmske> guille: make a copy of it first
<guille> how do i copy?
<guille> and by the way i tryed to write something but i could not
<Pocae> ive read the online documentation butno luck so far
<tmske> guille: you need to use sudo to open it.
<tmske> Pocae: ctrl+alt+f1 brings you to a terminal, there you can replace your xorg.conf with a backup and try again.
<guille> i am gonna kill my self soon
<tmske> guille: sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<guille> to copy it do i need sudo?
<tmske> yes
<guille> and i writte that in the command window?
<Pocae> thx tmske, ill see how it goes
<tmske> guille: yes
<ubuntu> Anyone have success with Flashplayer under GutsyGib?
<tmske> ubuntu: beter ask in kubuntu-devel, but it doesn't work for me
<ubuntu> Thank you.
<Jucato> ubuntu: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<tmske> Q-collective: looks like some hardware problem, have you tried the alternate install cd?
<Q-collective> tmske: alternate? no
<Q-collective> what's special about that one?
<guille> a question i programmed several years ago
<guille> the text after # is comments
<tmske> guille: yes
<guille> the text without is code right?
<guille> o yeah
<guille> yesterady when i installed kubuntu
<tmske> Q-collective: it's a text based installer, it could work, but is harder to install
<guille> i got 2 options
<guille> i got kubuntu i got a memory test and the windows
<tmske> guille: text without are commands yes
<guille> but afrter that i reboot the pc and i got 5 opitons
<Q-collective> tmske: ok
<guille> i got 2 of kubuntu and 2 of kubuntu safe mode
<tmske> guille: that's probably because you installed updates
<tmske> guille: when a new kernel get's installed there are new entries
<guille> o shit
<blekos> usually u can safelly reomove the last (bottom) 2
<guille> il try that
<blekos> I'd suggest keep em for a while
<guille> i am at the end of the file
<guille> what do i do there?
<guille> i read something about changing the order with numbers
<blekos> if I am not mistaken the file is smg like linux-kernel-image and can be found in the synaptic anager
<guille> but none of this ir ordered as i epected it to be
<VSpike> damn my font sizes are wierd
<guille> where it says root
<VSpike> there seems to be no rhyme or reason to them
<guille> that is the dmi driver adres right?
<guille> nothing i should change
<yeniklasorr> How can I set auto mount my partitions at startup ?.
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: add them to /etc/fstab
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : OK, but ubuntu always checking when startup disk sectors and this is causing waste of time when booting. Is it possible to skip?
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: yeah, you can use tune2fs for that
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : just install it ?
<VSpike> I've never done it myself, but the man page looks pretty comprehensive
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: should be installed already
<VSpike> try "man tune2fs" at the console
<yeniklasorr> ok
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : Any option for ntfs and fat32 ?
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: ok, maybe I misunderstood you when you said "ubuntu always checking when startup disk sectors and this is causing waste of time when booting." ... i thought you meant it was running fsck on file systems
<VSpike> but it should not run fsck on fat32 or ntfs file systems
<franz_> anybody knows how to install safari in kubuntu?
<franz_> !safari
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safari - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guille> what i did with the grub list order file did not work
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : I mean it is checking, xxx clusters, xxx blocks etc... for fat systems
<zipper> franz_, guess you could try installing it with wine, but i doubt its worth it. You should use one of the native browsers instead
<tmske> guille: what did you do exactly, maybe post you grub file to the paste link I gave you earlier (or see channel topic)
<guille> you did not gave me any past link
<guille> i dont get it
<guille> i am tired
* Menda is away: Gone away for now.
<guille> i have been sitting here almost 2 days now trying to make this wokr as i wnted to but it does not
<guille> when i writte in commandline that i want to open the grub file list using sudo
<guille> it asks me for the paswrod
<guille> i writte it
<guille> but the an amount of error lines comes up
<guille> and then the file is opened with kate
<guille> i guess it stills let me to change it but it did not work
<tmske> guille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<guille> i paste the last past of the grub list file
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: it's running a dosfsck on the fat systems?
<tmske> guille: if you pasted your file there, print the link you got here so we can read it
<guille> i am pasting what the comand line tells me after i writte sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<guille> hte link i got is
<guille> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35366/
<llutz> guille: use "kdesu" instead of sudo for gui-apps
<guille> how in the name of god am i supoussed to know that!!!
<guille> well i tryed with kdedu and the same thing came up
<guille> after that kate opened the file and i can edit the file
<guille> but it is th same that happened before
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393320 -- it might contain the answer
<tmske> sudo should work too
<tmske> guille: can you paste the code in kate to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : ok thanks
<DaleksUnited> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tmske> guille: the error message you get is normal, it's nothing to worry about, we need to see the content of menu.lst to help
<guille> il do that
<Adam> Hello all
<Adam> I am new to Kubuntu
<guille> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35368/
<Adam> And I am just 14 years old!
<guille> Hi Adam i hope you get better luck than i am having
<Adam> lol
<Adam> What you on?
<guille> trying to make this work for 2 days now...and counting
<Adam> Kubuntu?
<guille> yeah
<Adam> lol
<guille> 7.04
<Adam> Mines work - I am running it virtually but the net connection is a little slow
<guille> well that works fine
<Adam> Same version
<guille> but wait untill you want to do more advanced stuff
<guille> and not so much adavanced like installing a webcam or a printer
<VSpike> learning a new OS is really frustrating
<Adam> I will have to use the konsole terminal - I use a tutorial for now
<guille> or trying to get the right codec to listen to a radio station or to see a movie
<Adam> Just getting the basics...
<nicolas> !kubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VSpike> it's also very satisfying though
<guille> i live in a fourth floor soon you might hear in the news about a guy that killed himself
<Adam> Yup! When you achieve something its great !
<VSpike> but yeah there are days when you want to throw it out the window
<tmske> guille: this should be the correct file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35369/
<VSpike> guille: or yourself, true :)
<blekos> anybody know if i can have an output to my TV from KDE using GUI?
<tmske> guille: I've put windows before ubuntu like you wanted
<Adam> How can I change the kde theme?
<blekos> terminal
<guille> tmske
<blekos> sudo kcontrol
<Adam> wat>
<guille> could you explain to me what you did so i learn?
<Adam> ?
<blekos> adam
<blekos> sudo kcontrol
<nicolas> hi all!
<Adam> Ok...... I just know how to do stuff like cd and mkdir
<Adam> Thanks Blekos
<VSpike> Adam: for me, it's under Settings->Appearances and Themes-> Them manager
<blekos> on the left are a banch of options you could change
<tmske> guille: look at the changes from your file, you'll see that the windows entry is above the ubuntu ones
<blekos> u could always download icons etc and install them
<Adam> Trying everything you guys say
<blekos> it could be there, but in kcontrol you'll find a coupole of options not available in settings etc
<guille> yeah i am comparing them
<Adam> By the way I am on Kubuntu
<nicolas> i've a question, do i need a firewall for my laptop?
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : I understand this from that topic. "UUID=1C80-28B0 /media/hdb1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1" must be "UUID=1C80-28B0 /media/hdb1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,noauto,rw,nouser 0 0" true ?
<guille> soon i am gona get an abilyti to rea 2 files at the same time each with one eye
<nicolas> ( i'm on Kubuntu)
<Jucato> !kdesu | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: yeah, that's my understanding too.. I didn't know that before, would be interesting to see if it works
<tmske> guille: you see that the windows entry is now almost on top
<guille> yes i notice that
<guille> i noticed that the #end of debian systems also changed place
<guille> but it is a comment that would not matter right?
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : Checking it now :) will be here soon
<tmske> guille: that's a comment so that doesn't matter
<Adam> Blekos: kcontrol works good
<guille> and at the end i got this 2 ubuntu options having a lower veriosn of kernel i should be able just to delete those entries right?
<VSpike> guille: sudo apt-get install kdiff3
<tmske> guille: grub will as default boot the first option in menu.lst
<guille> if i had wrotten as code non system, it would have not boot at all untill i told it to?
<tmske> guille: you can delete thoses, but that's not really necessary
<Adam> Next thing...... when I browse sites the connection gets broken. How can I fix it?
<guille> i am gona let them be there just for safety, i feel like i am walking on thin ice everytime i do something to this
<blekos> what do u mean the connections gets broken?
<blekos> is there a chance only firefox crashes?
<Adam> I am using Konqueror
<blekos> there was a know bug for firefox to crash on flash sites
<blekos> i c
<guille> i'll be right back rebooting
<Adam> And a error box says connection with www.dfgh.com is broken
<Adam> Just an example
<Adam> I was trying to go to the kde-look website and the connection keeps getting broken
<blekos> do u have a firewall?
<Adam> Yeah, but that firewall is in windows - you see I am running virtually
<Adam> It will load half the page and then say sudo kcontrol
<Adam> Connection to host www.skinbase.org is broken
<blekos> would u mind trying firefox?
<Adam> I dont have it on kubuntu?
<blekos> sudo aptitude install firefox
<Adam> I am trying it wait.
<blekos> or perhaphs u could deactive firewall for 1 minite and hit reload to one of your web pages
<guille> I back
<guille> tmske you know i got a problem
<Adam> Right now I am installing Firefox - will let you know what happens.
<blekos> ok
<guille> a minor one, funny aswell when the grub list came up the first row was the one that said "other operating systems" and ofcourse ti did not do nothing
<guille> i am gonna delete that row now and i am sure it would work
<OutoLumo> Hih, all!
<tmske> guille: yeah, ok, one more thing, you see the savedefault after every entry, this means that when you boot into something that the next time that will be the default
<tmske> guille: so if you want windows to be default always, you'll have to remove those lines
<Adam> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/libnss3_1.firefox2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: 0 OK
<Adam> It failed on installing
<guille> aha, ?
<Adam> Shall I turn off the firewall?
<guille> i boot in kubuntu now next time this one will be on top of the list?
<blekos> no
<OutoLumo> I'm trying to get wireless work. I have an laptop with atheros card and latest (feisty?) kubuntu.
<blekos> try to do the follong
<blekos> exit the knetworkmanager
<OutoLumo> Kwifimanager sees the network  I want to connect, but that's all.
<blekos> outoLumo
<blekos> i'd suggest wi-fi rada
<blekos> Adam r u there?
<Adam> Yes
<Adam> What shall I do?
<OutoLumo> I have
<guille> well i have done that i guess that is a problem less
<guille> too bad my cam wont work
<blekos> right click on the knetworkmanager bottom right , icon with a cable and chose exit
<tmske> guille: what cam?
<guille> Genius
<Adam> done that!
<Adam> Now what ..............?
<blekos> try conqueror
<Adam> ok
<Adam> wait
<OutoLumo> The wireless network is protected with a psk. What should I do with that? Where do I edit network settings?
<OutoLumo> blekos, ok I have exited knoetworkmanager
<blekos> hmm, I'm not in a linux system now, but i believe you go to start menuu->seting->connection
<Adam> blekos : same problem
<OutoLumo> konqueror wont find internet
<blekos> damn
<Adam> I am on kubuntu through vmware player..... is that why?
<blekos> adam disable firewall and try again
<Adam> ok
<Adam> ok
<blekos> adam u r on this channel right?
<OutoLumo> K-menu->System settings- Network settings and then?
<blekos> adam u r on this channel from kubuntu right?
<Adam> yes
<Adam> blekos - on this channel in kubuntu
<tmske> guille: I don't think I'll be able to help with that, have you searched the forums and google?
<blekos> that means you have internet in Kubuntu but you cannot access webpages
<guille> o yeah a lot
<blekos> any luck with disabling firewall?
<guille> some said i hade to install from adaptmanager some drivers
<guille> and i did that
<Adam> Nope
<guille> i checked in the infocenter if it was intalled and it was
<Adam> It loads the web sites menu and everything but towards the end of loading breaks the connection
<guille> then i tryend some program to see if it works but not
<guille> then i got a page where it said what cams would work but mine was not there
<tmske> guille: does it show in dmesg or lspci?
<OutoLumo> In network connections I have enabled wireless network device. What should i put for router ip-address?
<guille> what is that?
<Adam> I used Damn Small Linux and internet works fine on that
<guille> the cam i got is a Genius VideoCAM GE111
<Adam> Kubuntu loads half and then messes up
<blekos> hmm, dont know why this is happening
<OutoLumo> Or rather: default gateway. I have a lan-switch connected to a network.
<Adam> Shall I go to my windows desktop, download from skind from there , then plug into kubuntu?
<blekos> well, I could suggest you dual boot your machine...
<blekos> I know its extreme,
<blekos> but i've done and it's perfectly safe
<Adam> Cant afford to
<blekos> not enough space?
<Adam> I am 14 remember, and I can do it but its my dads pc
<guille> tmske, i rwotte those lines in the command line and i got
<guille> uff a lot of lines
<blekos> ok
<blekos> outolumo your router ip, should be the one you use to access it's menu via a web-browser
<blekos> maybe 192.168.1.1
<OutoLumo> ok
<blekos> maybe 192.168.0.1
<guille> "usb 3-2: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0" could it be it?
<blekos> Adam have tried a live cd to see if you have the same problem/
<blekos> live cd doesnt mess a thing
<tmske> guille: it's probably that device, but I won't be able to help much as I don't have a cam myself and no experience with it either
<guille> well dont worry i am still using XP as default
<Adam> I have donnloaded the file I want from my windows xp connection and will plug the usb into kubuntu
<Adam> I have a kde theme file which is .tar.bz2. How do I install it?
<guille> i am noe trying to install java
<Adam> blekos: are you there?
<sito> in firefox with mplayer reproductor for radio, when i put a windows over, the sound fall down... a idea?
<guille> sito, it has to be somewhere a configuration that says that the sunds keeps on when you minimize
<sito> where the configuration is?
<Adam> Just installed a new them
<Adam> e
<guille> how did you to open the .gz files Adam?
<Adam> I just richt clicked and did extract
<guille> extrac with ark? where?
<Adam> Anywhere you want.... desktop....home etrc
<guille> bin files then?
<guille> a what ever i am off this
<Aranel> Hi, I can't use my ttyX consoles, when I CTRL+ALT+F1 / F2 etc. It only gives black screen. Please help me, this is very problematic for me :)
<Adam> yay!
<Adam> I got my theme changed
<Adam> Just need to find some icons now
<Access> Hello
<Access> This the right place for n00bs to ask questions?
<Access> Or is there a designated n00b section?
<llutz> !ask | Access
<ubotu> Access: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Access> Hey, its better to ask a question then get banned for not understanding where I am
<llutz> the topic tells you where you are :)
<Access> But thanks for the generosity. I seem to be having trouble getting beyond 1024x768
<OutoLumo_> Access, on the other hand, you might not be able to judge the level of your question. Newbies are known to have asked most dazzling questions ;)
<Access> I edited xconf file (I believe thats its name) and cappended 1280x1024 and it didnt work, however 1280x768 for example did.
<Access> Under the display 24 depth part
<Access> It recongises my video drivers fine
<Access> Geforce 7800GS
<OutoLumo_> Ok, now I have a wireless connection from my kubuntu-laptop (hooray!) The downside is, that it is not password protected. (Not so hooray.) Any ideas?
<Access> But my monitor it cant idneitfy
<Aranel> Hi, I can't use my ttyX consoles, When I use CTRL+ALT+F1 / F2 etc. combinations, It just gives black screen, I tried It in my old kernel, and it works! But in my  new kernel, I can't use ttyX, please someone help me, this is very problematic :/
<Access> It is a Auriga ColorPro 19D and I cand find the vertical/horizontal values anywhere on the internet for it.
<Access> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto <= I tried looking at that, but I none seem to yield a result.
<blekos> outlumo
<OutoLumo_> Access, this here: http://www.calaisturbo.com.au/showthread.php?t=113161#post1470347
<blekos> 1. how did u get access finally?
<blekos> 2. to password protect your Wi-fi you should enter your router interface -->wi fi options
<blekos> and add an Network Name (SSID) and a passord
<blekos> what router do u have?
<OutoLumo_> blekos, I changed the password off from the router and accidentally rebooted.
<Access> Thankyou so much Outolumo!
<OutoLumo_> blekos, I know how to password protect the router - I just had it password protected. The problem was, that I couldn't find a way to connect my kubuntu-laptop to it, and could only use it from the windows laptop.
<tatters>  my webcam and TV card are failing due to error   "X Error of failed request: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode" it seem there is a switch "-nodga" does anyone know if it possible to edit xorg.conf to include that switch so need to type ?
<blekos> weird
<OutoLumo_> Only when I set the password protection off, I could connect to the internet from the kubuntu laptop.
<blekos> got a sony szxp, didnt have that prob
<blekos> this make sense since u need to enter the password to connect
<blekos> maybe you could try installing kwifi
<OutoLumo_> So essentially: where do I set the network password in the Kubuntu system?
<blekos> and kwifimanager
<OutoLumo_> I have kwifimanager installed and there is no kwifi-package in my repos.
<Lynoure> OutoLumo_: knetworkmanager is pretty much the easiest way
<blekos> oh yes, that I meant... :)
<Lynoure> OutoLumo_: it will ask for it and if you want, store it for kwallet for you.
<blekos> I'm at work and I use windows...
<flo___> hi
<flo___> is there a special room for gwenview questions?
<OutoLumo_> Lynoure, I just started knetworkmanager, and it doesn't even show any networks...
<blekos> http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager
<Lynoure> OutoLumo_: then it might be an issue with wlan card not being supported. or in any case something that requires more time for troubleshooting than I have now... sorry
<OutoLumo_> Lynoure, I have an atheros based lan card.
<Lynoure> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> OutoLumo_: if I recall, should be well supported cards, through and through but don't take my word on it
<OutoLumo_> And since I'm using the wifi on kubuntu right now, it should be working... Passwords are set somewhere on software level.
<Lynoure> OutoLumo_: well, why didn't you say so. They indeed are. Try configuring the essid manually for knetworkmanager
<Lynoure> It's often a bit sluggish on detection, and many people's habit of hiding the wlan name does not help.
<DaleksUnited> importerror: no module named pygtk?
<Lynoure> OutoLumo_: any improvement? is it a WPA or WEP wlan?
<Aranel> Does Gutsy Gibbon have Turkish language ?
<jussi01> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hmmmm
<pag> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jussi01> !tr | Aranel
<ubotu> Aranel: please see above
<Aranel> :)
<Aranel> They don't know :)
<rcb> canaan1929
<OutoLumo__> ok. I set the password manually in KNetWorkManager and it wont connect.
<Aranel> how do I reinstall a package ?
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<Lynoure> OutoLumo_: WEP or WPA? no MAC limiting, by any chance?
<Jucato> or in Adept, right-click on the package select Reinstall
<OutoLumo__> Also, KNetWorkManager still doesn't see any networks. Kwifimanager does, bun only allows switching to ones with no password.
<OutoLumo__> Lynoure: WPA-PSK. No mac-limiting.
<OutoLumo__> Hmm... KNetWorkManager only supports WEP?
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: and you are not missing wpasupplicant
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: no...
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: been using knetworkmanager with WPA since beta dapper
<OutoLumo__> I have it installed. Should I make config-adjustments somewhere?
<Aranel> Jucato: thanks :)
<Jucato> np
<OutoLumo__> Anyhow, device configuration dialog, where the ESSID is asked for, only prompts for WEP...
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: if under Use encryption it only gives WEP, then you are probably missing something
<OutoLumo__> But what?
<jussi01> wpa supplicant?
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: I'm at work now, and on debian, not ideal probono troubleshoot situation
<Lynoure> jussi01: just asked about that 5min ago
<jussi01> heh, ok
<OutoLumo__> jussi01:  it is still installed, and I'd appriciate any advice as to its configuration....
<jussi01> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: once upon a time emptying one's /etc/network/interfaces helped, but it's no longer needed, really
<jussi01> read there.... then you know more than me
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: no harm commenting out your wifi interface, though, for trying it out. you can always uncomment
<OutoLumo__> Lynoure:  that WAS clean, I working on refilling it somehow now...
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: http://www.lynoure.org/blog/index.php?/archives/76-Solving-the-common-NetworkManager-problem.html
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks ;0
<BluesKaj> err :)
<Lynoure> OutoLumo__: hmmm. Interesting. Unfortunately too busy to see this through. Good luck, please tell me what the cause was, when you figure it out. If you still have this problem later tonight, I can try to help you more directly from my kubuntu.
<OutoLumo__> ok, ty :)
<nosrednaekim> morin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hiya nosrednaekim, quiet today
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. a little
<Jucato> that's good right? :)
<BluesKaj> just checking out the ati drivers on the upcoming gutsy release , so far the compatability issues don't look promising
<nosrednaekim> did they fix the GPL problem?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BluesKaj> just trying to find out if it's going enable XGL by default since fglrx doesn't use it
<nosrednaekim> fglrx doesn't fork with XGL anymore?
<newzen> hi all, im traing to migrate my hard disk from pIII to PIV is there something like kudsu from redhat for adjust modules and other change's from architecture
<nosrednaekim> newzen: you shouldn't have a problem with that
<newzen> s/traing/trying/g
<nosrednaekim> newzen: we understand ;)
<newzen> nosrednaekim: why dont't have problem, that dont start up
<nosrednaekim> newzen: what?
<newzen> some divice or drivers are not reconized
<newzen> or not charged
<newzen> nosrednaekim: Kubuntu make this automatic?
* Menda|AFK is back.
<BluesKaj> XGL is used by fglrx
<BluesKaj> I misread the article
<BluesKaj> better have another coffe
<BluesKaj> coffee
<Alloosh> hi guys, I want to paste mysql file in mysql using the terminal but there is a limit to the number of chars, how can I reach the mysql consol and avoid the terminal
<newzen> disk architecture migration " you shouldn't have a problem with that" why Kubuntu make this automatic?
* genii sips a coffee
<Jucato> coffeee!!!
<newzen> short history, i buy a new pc ( PIV) i want to use my old disk on pIII to boot, but i can't Some tips or recomended reading??
* genii slides Jucato a large coffee fixed just how he likes it....
<Jucato> thanks! :)
<genii> Jucato: Yer welcome :)
<frederic> hi
<newzen> some one please :)
<genii> newzen: Do you still have the old motherboard?
<newzen> yes
<stamen> hi
<stamen> who can tell me a good program for audio capturing
<longman> hi stamen
<newzen> genii: what can i do with my old motherboard?
<genii> newzen: I would try putting the hd in there like before. then go into bios and write down how many heads, cylinders and so on the bios sees the hd as. then when you put it into the newer system, go into bios and specify there the same numbers. Also to put it in the same position if possible (eg: master on first IDE or wherever it was previously in the hd arrangement)
<rjune_> stamen: audacity
<stamen> rjune_:  ok, I will try it
<stamen> is ti simple for use
<stamen> or it is professional
<newzen> genii: and about new audio system, new ethernet port etc etc, kubuntu reconigze it automatic?
<newzen> or i need to charge by chand the new modules / drives?
<uakkeri> how should i partiotion my disk for kubuntu? 160GB disk, 768MB memory
<stamen> rjune_:  thank you
<rjune_> stamen: np
<newzen> uakkeri: what is your primary OS?
<uakkeri> only kubuntu
<frederic> i was afraid to read windows
<frederic> lol
<uakkeri> i have ubuntu now
<uakkeri> i want a fresh start
<uakkeri> old habit from the time i was using windows i guess
<newzen> yuskkery: you could use partition magic for do the job
<ubuntu> hello?
<uakkeri> i've started installing already. i'm doing the partitio manually
<genii> newzen: As long as it has drivers for the new things it should see them OK. But you may need to tinker with ethernet settings since the mac address for instance is recorded in a file. So the eth0 at first of the new box will be eth1 instead until this is sorted.
<ubuntu> could anyone give mes ome advice?
<frederic> anyone has managed to get an xbox 360 wired controller to work ? I've been playing around whit this lately but no results 'til now
<miles> if you use yum to DL a package, would you be able to remove it with "apt-get remove --purge [package] "?
<newzen> ok, thanks genii, im going to try yopur solution
<Mr_Sonoma> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uakkeri> does kernel need it's own partition?
<ubuntu> ok dokey!
<ubuntu> errr...
<miles> uakkeri: no
<miles> uakkeri: many people reccomend putting /boot on its own partition
<ubuntu> having a bit of dificulty installing! well actually i cant install lol!
<uakkeri> so swap, /, ...
<newzen>  uakkeri: What vesion are you using? alternate?
<miles> yea, all you need really is a partition for swap and /
<uakkeri> 7.04
* frederic can't wait for gutsy :D
<rjune_> miles: I would try yum remove <pkg>
<ruben> hi guys!
<frederic> hi ruben
* Menda is away: Gone away for now.
<genii> newzen: I will be here for the next 8 hours in-between my regular work if you experience difficulties
<miles> i dont even think i have yum installed, i was just wondering if they could be used interchangeably
<uakkeri> newzen: i'm doing the kubuntu GUI installation
<miles> spellcheck@interchangeably
<Jucato> !away > Menda|AFK
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, what error are you getting when you try to install? how are you trying to install?
<newzen> uakkeri: miles are right but you can do a better instalation with alternate cd, for create a LVM install, in this way you can expand in the future your's partitions
<ubuntu> hi there all, i'm trying to install kubuntu 7.04 for the first time, after downloading and burning da iso to cd, i have booted up and whilst booting up it brings up many errors about the "hdc" and "buffer I/O errors" but does finally boot up and i am now seeing kubuntu, however clicking the install button only makes it look like it's going to do summit for awhile and then does nothing and closes
<miles> if im not mistaken, kernel source gets placed in /usr/src
<miles> but the kernel image is in /boot
<miles> can someone confirm?
<frederic> i had the same error as ubuntu, but when installing gutsy tribe 4 O.o
<frederic> I/O Buffer error
<rjune_> miles: that's where it should be
<frederic> 4 or 5 of them
<miles> k
<uakkeri> newzen: maybe you could give me an advice... 160GB sda and 768 MB memory. i'd be very appreciated.
<miles> uakkeri: make your swap 1.5GB
<uakkeri> newzen: order would be nice too
<miles> uakkeri: ill give you my opinion ...
<ubuntu> errr..... dont think i  understand
<rjune_> meh, give it a nice round 2G, odds are you won't hit swap for a while.
<uakkeri> newzen: i have all free space now
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, what kind of system are you installing on? an older pc? what processor and ram?
<uakkeri> newzen: thanx. so first i make what partition?
<rjune_> Mr_Sonoma: I think you mean uakkeri
<ubuntu> errr... Celeron 2.4, 512mb RAM, 32mb TNT 2, 180GB HD
<miles> uakkeri: "/boot" = 1st
<uakkeri> newzen: primary and from the beginning of the sector....
<miles> uakkeri: "/" = 2nd
<miles> uakkeri: "/home" = 3rd
<Mr_Sonoma> rjune_, nope ubuntu *grin* 2 instances of the simmular issues looks like
<miles> uakkeri: and then swap
<uakkeri> miles: i hear you
<miles> thats just my opinion
<miles> uakkeri: sorry wasnt tryin to be rude
<ubuntu>  errr... Celeron 2.4, 512mb RAM, 32mb TNT 2, 180GB HD
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, you say the installer closes? thats more of a system than i have an i was able to use a live cd to install without issue
<uakkeri>  miles: me neither :) language wall you know
<miles> ya haha
<uakkeri>  miles: size of boot?
<miles> if you make /boot its own partition, make it no larger then 1 gig/1024 mb
<uakkeri> ok
<ubuntu> interesting, i do however get a lot of errors occuring with what i think is the cd drive (hdc), apparently there are buffer I/O errors
<miles> if its larger, the MBR might not be able to boot it, it has something to do with lo memory and hi memory
<uakkeri>  miles:done
<miles> making /home its own partition is optional, but reccomended since almost all personal config files get placed in the users home directory
<miles> though me personally, didnt make /home its own partition
<BluesKaj> all these partitions isn't as wonderful a prctice as ppl make them out to be IME
<uakkeri>  miles:i have an extra hda 80 also
<ubuntu> Mr_Sonoma::: interesting, i do however get a lot of errors occuring with what i think is the cd drive (hdc), apparently there are buffer I/O errors
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, have you tried to run the "check cd" thing when you first boot up, you know when you get the option to start/install kubuntu or do a few other things. you may want to run the check cd utility, just a thought. i burned a alternate install cd i had problems with once and it turned out that i had a bad spot or something. anyways it didnt pass the cd check.
<frederic> true sonoma, when i had the same problem i burned the .iso on a dvd(cd .iso)
<ubuntu> Mr_sonama::::: i'll try running it, and i'll let u know in a tick.... i have to reboot right
<BluesKaj> if the guy is new to linux , don't confuse the partition with all these / and & /home and swap ..let them learn about them later \
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, yes you
<Mr_Sonoma> 'd hve to reboot
<Mr_Sonoma> well i fat fingered that one
<ubuntu> kk.... in a bit!
<uakkeri>  miles:so do i make now / to the rest of the space and then /home logical?
<Mr_Sonoma> frederic, i havent done that one yet
<Angelus> BluesKaj: morning, i changed my driver from ati to radeon and edited a bit the xorg.conf and god direct rendering working
<frederic> ok, plus it was gutsy tribe 4(kubuntu)
* BluesKaj shakes his head ... takes a break
<frederic> Angelus:  welcome to the crapy world of ati
<frederic> lol
<BluesKaj> Angelus, congrats! :)
<Angelus> yeah
<tony_> ^_^
<frederic> i have an x1600 pro
<frederic> and is hell of a job to get working properly
<Angelus> frederic: good, i have a card that its not supported by the ati's driver
<BluesKaj> <-----x200G
<frederic> i can just install the prop. drivers and pretend it's ok .... but it's not :P
<Angelus> only an open source driver works
<Angelus> lol!!
<Angelus> <----7000/VE
<frederic> i just ordered a new puter, with GEFORCE :P
<Angelus> im gonna recompile mesa from source again, probably i'll blow my system again.. another re-install lol
<Mr_Sonoma> i want to upgrade ........... but cant afford to right now =(
<frederic> lol
<frederic> yeah upgrade costs a few bucks
<BluesKaj> i have an older modded and patched fglrx driver , written by some dedicated guys, i got on this site : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Angelus> steal from the rich, give to yourself!
<frederic> i payd 300$ CAD for a Intel P D 2.8 1go ddr2 NoVid
<Angelus> yeah BluesKaj i tried that many times but no luck
<frederic> all boxed
<BluesKaj> Angelus, it only works for the low end onboard graphics
<Angelus> oh
<Mr_Sonoma> i could do what i want for round 250 and that would be replacing everything but the case, powersupply, and optical drive
<frederic> yeah well i love having more than 1 cpu at home :)
<uakkeri> miles:come on....
<Angelus> BluesKaj: i wonder why ati didnt release a driver for the 7000 , they release for 7100 and 7200 but for 7000 not. they hate me1
<uakkeri>  miles:i can do this but not without your support
<frederic> Angelus: awful
<BluesKaj> yeah , we discussed that before Angelus , an oversight maybe ?
<Angelus> oversight?
<frederic> buy a 7100
<Angelus> whats an oversight?
<frederic> lol kidding ;)
<Angelus> lol frederic
<BluesKaj> forgot it unintentionally
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> :o
<Angelus> well i'll f.. email them then
<frederic> actually my video card never workd 100% funtionally, for beryl, i have to log in xgl session, but in xgl games (wine) doesn't work
<uakkeri> ok i rtfm
<frederic> so it's a hell of restarting X(changing session) each time i want to do something
<BluesKaj> I am worried about Gutsy ...I think i may have to invest in an intel or nvidia graphics card to run 3D and DRI
<frederic> BluesKaj: im running gutsy tribe 4 with the ati prop. drivers and it works WONDERFUL
<frederic> tribe 5 tho messed the whole thing up seems less stable than tribe 4...
<Angelus> frederic: well youre lucky you only have to change an xsesion, i have to reboot to windows everytime i wanna play a game
<Mr_Sonoma> frederic, why not run two gui log ins...one for beryl and one for gaming then just cntrl+alt+f7 for one the cntrl+alt+f8 for the other?
<frederic> lol
* Mr_Sonoma grins
<frederic> i play cs source, wow, oblivion, etc etc... :D
<genii> BluesKaj: On my new box I got a Nvidia 7600GT for about $120
<frederic> only cs source is a bit weird
<frederic> but can be handled
<BluesKaj> frederic, which ati card tho? ....some are more equal than others :(
<genii> BluesKaj: Works great with Gutsy so far
<frederic> Asus EAX1600pro(ati x1600)
<frederic> does the job well
<frederic> could be a bit better tho :
<uakkeri> if i choose to do the manua-use-all-disk option installer can i be sure that it left no other OSs in the disk?
<BluesKaj> cool genii , isn't that an older card ?
<frederic> uakkeri:  get a wipe boot cd if you want to be sure
<frederic> ultimate boot cd has nice such features
<miles> uakkeri: sorry im at work, i had to go talk to someone real quick
<genii> BluesKaj: Not too old :) Has 256Mb ram,tv out, dual DVI out etc as well
<miles> making the 4th partition logical would allow for the most expansion in the future
<BluesKaj> yeah UBCD lets you boot directly into linux without grub so you can fix it
<frederic> BluesKaj: eureka :)
<BluesKaj> genii, that's cool ...tv out would be neat
<uakkeri> miles: 1st primary sect 1GB /boot... then what? :D
<Angelus> ok guys wish me luck
<Angelus> im gonna try to compile mesa7.1 and dri from source
<miles> uakkeri: you can make a swap partition now of 1.5 G
<BluesKaj> what? 1G for boot ?
<miles> BluesKaj: yea
* Angelus hopes his system doesnt blow to pieces again
<frederic> Angelus: good luck :P
<miles> no more than 1 gig though
<BluesKaj> that's not necesary
<Angelus> thankz dude
<miles> i read 1 gig from the O'reilly LPCI certification book... just passing on that knowledge
<miles> boot cant be larger than 1 gig, or else system might not boot
<BluesKaj> all this excess partioning stuff doesn't make the filesystem any safer if the fstab screws up ...I found out the hard way
<pCarsten> miles: have you taken some of the LPI certification exams?
<miles> no but plan on it soon
<miles> as soon as i get out of school
<miles> have you pCarsten?
<pCarsten> nope.
<miles> i hear they are gaining momentum, getting the LPI certification is like getting your drivers license wheras getting RHEC is like getting your license to drive a bmw
<fr3d> i know peeps who works for ubisoft montreal who didn't even graduate
<fr3d> papers are only confirming knowledge :)
<miles> college has only talk me how to make stuff up to get an A
<miles> taught*
<miles> it didnt teach me proper verb placement
<ubuntu> i'm back....
<fr3d> ubuntu is your CD Check fine?
<uakkeri> miles:i give up. i'm going to learn this one the hard way too
<ubuntu> nope..... boo hoo
<ubuntu> it had 1 error
<miles> uakkeri: bare minimum = swap partition and the rest of /
<fr3d> well should be happy you know where the problem is :D
<miles> uakkeri:  im not sure how specific you want to get
<BluesKaj> we get 50 ubuntu's in here per day ...how do we know which one you are :)
<ubuntu> yeah but does that mean my iso is dodgy or my cd i burnt on was
<uakkeri> thrust no one! (seen too many x-files episodes)
<ubuntu> ...and cant find where to chang my nick
<ubuntu> ....havnt really bothered
<ubuntu> ...to look
<miles> "/nick [new name] "
<fr3d> ubuntu for the .iso, verify the checksum(MD5)
<fr3d> if it's ok
<fr3d> then it's the cd :)
<miles> you love it
<Turazoor> do what/where? lol
<fr3d> Turazoor: to check that, load the .iso in K3B(sudo apt-get k3b)
<Mr_Sonoma> yup, now to either try to burn it at a slower pace or to redownload the .iso and try again....maybe burn it from the live cd using k3b then can compare the md5 checksum
<fr3d> erf
<fr3d> my bad
<fr3d> sudo apt-get install k3b
<fr3d> :P
<Mr_Sonoma> lol fr3d we were thinking right along the same lines it looks like.
<fr3d> sure there's 100 ways of doing it, but that's how i do
<fr3d> hehehehehe sonoma :)
<Turazoor> apparently k3b is already the newest version
<Mr_Sonoma> k3b i think is on the live desktop
<fr3d> yes right
<fr3d> sorry mistaken i ran so many diff, distros lately lol
<Turazoor> hmmmm
<Mr_Sonoma> so he could use that utility to verify the .iso if the md5 sums check out then a new disk burned at a slower pace would be in order
<yaccin> anyone knows a good cd-ripping frontend for MP3 where i can adjust the bitrate and dont have stupid quality-settings?
<BluesKaj> hmm, getting a driver's licence is one thing ,but the ability to fix the vehicle when it breaks is something else again :)
<fr3d> Turazoor: wich file did you download(.iso)
<Turazoor> kubuntu 7.04 i386 via torrent from the main site
<fr3d> 1ad3c003dbcbe27b3265da23b886d047 *kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fr3d> here is the checksum
<fr3d> verify in K3B if your .iso is the same
<miles> BluesKaj: were you referring to me?
<Turazoor> so i'm downloading the above checksum using torrent, right?
<BluesKaj> just carrying you analogy to it's end
<fr3d> Turazoor: no, download the .iso from the website
<blekos> anybody tried Tribe5
<Turazoor> kk, so what that checksum about? lol..... me = dumbass
<Turazoor> lol
<miles> o, so you agree with me or not?
<fr3d> blekos:  i did
<fr3d> crappy for me
<fr3d> tribe 4 more safe
<Turazoor> ...well i aint a dumbass, this is just all new to me
<miles> im coming in and out of the IRC, work is hectic today
<Mr_Sonoma> no Turazoor  when you open the .iso in k3b (the linux cd burning software) it does a md5 sum check automatically.
<seanpcrowe|> hey all
<Mr_Sonoma> compare the 2 numbers should be the same
<fr3d> then open up K3B, select Burn CD Image, select your .iso, and let the soft check the Md5
<Turazoor> kk
<Turazoor> gotta download again then cos iso is on win partition
<BluesKaj> nothing to agree or disagree , just adding some reality to the theory miles :)
<fr3d> Turazoor: it should be theses : 1ad3c003dbcbe27b3265da23b886d047 , if everything is same , burn it , boot the cd but run check before installing
<seanpcrowe|> anyone know if i can stream a movie from another computer on my network without having to copy it ll to this machine first??
<fr3d> then if everything is ok, you can say you have a good live cd :)
<Turazoor> kk cheers for this
<fr3d> no problem happy to help
<Turazoor> cool, i'm now downloading
<fr3d> according to your questions i assume you are new to ubuntu/linux?
<hans> seanpcrowe|: you can with "VLC"
<seanpcrowe|> hans, how? do i paste the samba share address??
<hans> seanpcrowe|: you can also share the directory with samba
<miles> oix
<miles> oic
<hans> seanpcrowe|: But I thought you wanted to stream it
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks fr3d, im sick so im a little slow today, aside from that handling some personal buisiness also related to bills that the phone company roaly mucked up.
<seanpcrowe|> hans, could you explain a little further please??
<Turazoor> sort off!... i'm new to installing ubuntu, had red hat and suSE running before, and when it comes to the irratating world of windows i can do just about anything
<seanpcrowe|> hans, yes... i only have a wireless network.. so copying first is not an option (i was able to just browse to and then play a movies from my server suing windows)
<fr3d> Mr_Sonoma: ? Sorry i missed a part of the conversation, why thankin' me? :P
<Turazoor> btw.... i have another question... when it comes to wireless networks, am i missing software/protocols on the base live system?
<hans> seanpcrowe|: VLC Will allow you to stream to a port on your machine and you can then open that port with your media player of choice (VLC, Xine, Mplayer) on another machine
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=combo@*.wroclaw.dialog.net.pl]  by Tm_T
<Mr_Sonoma> fr3d i was originally helpin before we decided he needed to reboot then run the check cd. thing at boot. when he came back you jumped right in, for witch i thank ya cause like i said, im a little slow today
<fr3d> Mr_Sonoma: oh ok, no problem :)
<fr3d> as i said i'm always happy to help as far as i can
<seanpcrowe|> hans... ok i sorta understand... but why can samba not stream the file itself... (like in windows) ????
<Mr_Sonoma> Turazoor,  uh your gonna need better help than i on the wireless network thing...last i had network trouble i wound up lookin for help in #networking
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Because samba is for sharing the directories, you can also do that
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Then you just open the share and play it with media player (or better VLC) on windows
<Turazoor> kk, errr.... i'll get that wen i get this prob outta da way
<seanpcrowe|> hans... have i to "map" or "mount" a network HDD in order to stream movies??
<spiroo> does anyone know if there is one good application/compiler to coding C++ in?
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Samba does NOT stream, it remotely "mounts" the directories (and files)
<fr3d> Turazoor: in october i think theses problems will be fixed, by GUTSY :D
<seanpcrowe|> this confusses me >.<.... lol
<spiroo> C++ anyone? :P
<Turazoor> what problems specifically?
<miles> spiroo: workin on it
<fr3d> Turazoor: wireless networking
<Mr_Sonoma> <---- trying to wait till oct to upgrade
<fr3d> personally i don't use wireless, so as Mr_Sonoma i stand away from that one, just giving you the tip :)
<seanpcrowe|> when i browse to a network drive in windows and double click a movie... its opens and plays stright away... samba doesnt do this... it likes to copy the whole thing forst... does this make sence to you hans???
<hans> seanpcrowe|: So if you want to use samba, make a share on with the directories that contain the films, "mount" that share on windows and click on the file (film) you want to play
<fr3d> Mr_Sonoma: i'm running tribe 4, as i prone since i'm here, tribe 5 messed up bad for me
<spiroo> miles: what do you mean with working on it?
<miles> tryin to learn C/C++
<hans> Samba does not copy the file, windows migth try to do that
<Lynoure> miles: Which of those two? :)
<spiroo> okay, but I just need an application to code C++ in
<Turazoor> i'm not so sure what the problem is, cos linux detects and installs the wireless device.... it just seem to have any useable options lol! and the KnetworkManager seems a complete pile of s**t
<miles> C first, then take it OOP with C++
<Lynoure> miles: might be confusing to try to learn both at the same time
<fr3d> spiroo: can't you code in text editors?
<seanpcrowe|> no no hans... my server i can stream in windows, but not in kubuntu with samba (perhaos i am not exolaining right??? )
<miles> no no
<spiroo> I just started myself btw with C++ in school
<Turazoor> as it says im disconnected now... but i obviously aren't
<Mr_Sonoma> i tried tribe 3 i think it was on live cd..looks nice but im about to start a online class so i cant afford to risk stability of my primary computer over running bleeding edge OS
<miles> i am learning C first, but C++ after
* Jucato wonders why...
<fr3d> Mr_Sonoma:  true
<hans> seanpcrowe|: I do not have windows, nor do I use samba, so I can't realy comment on that
<seanpcrowe|> lol
<fr3d> but seriously, i'm amazed by tribe 4, everything is quite nice, exept konqueror wich freezes up sometimes(use mozilla :P)
<miles> what I have learned from C already is giving me a better understanding of programming in general
<spiroo> fr3d, maybe, but my teacher said we should use dev c++ which is a windows disgusting app. i need an application which is better and which can compile and run the programs I write.
<seanpcrowe|> all i know is that samba will not stream anything, but will copy first... (not what i want)
<fr3d> spiroo: ok, you "could" use wine to run the windows software .... *sight*
<spiroo> I have great knowledge in PHP which is based on C so It is very easy for me to learn syntax.
<fr3d> good good
<spiroo> But anyway, a good application anyone?
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Sorry but I can't help you with samba
<spiroo> Not ever gonna use Wine on this computer
<seanpcrowe|> hans, np... thanks for trying dude =)
<hans> seanpcrowe|: try opening the file with "VLC" on windows
<Mr_Sonoma> fr3d, i dont use kon for anything but a gui file manager anyways...
<spiroo> I wanna use a kde software if there is anyone
<fr3d> spiroo: http://www.linux-center.org/fr/development/tools/index.html essaye ca
<seanpcrowe|> hans, i dont use windows any more... i use kubuntu now...
<fr3d> moi je m'y connais pas trop en programmation mais ca semble potable comme rescources :)
<spiroo> any repository then in adept which is available?
<fr3d> duh
<seanpcrowe|> btw hans, playing movies from a network when i was using windows worked perfect... they streamed...
<fr3d> sorry no french here lol
<fr3d> try that link spiroo
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Lol then run VLC on linux ;)
<spiroo> I did, in france :S
<miles> so you guys hate C
<miles> ?
<fr3d> yeah sorry lol i'm speaking in french channels
<Turazoor> 40 mins left..... lol
<fr3d> my brain went crazy
<fr3d> i don't hate c
<fr3d> i don't know it
<fr3d> :P
<seanpcrowe|> yeah hans i do... the problrm is that the movie has to copy the whole lot to kubuntu first before playing... it wont stream...
<miles> oic
<seanpcrowe|> this is very bad
<miles> correct me if im wrong, most kernel code is doen in C, right?
<hans> seanpcrowe|: But with VLC you CAN stream
<fr3d> i think so miles
<miles> yea i think its most C and some assembly
<spiroo> hehe nice then, maybe I could code me some code apps :D
<hans> seanpcrowe|: But things like pausing is a litle hard though:(
<seanpcrowe|> when i open a movie in VLC in kubuntu, which is located on my server... it does not stream hans...
<seanpcrowe|> it must copy the whole thing forst...
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Have you tried nfs to share the files?
<seanpcrowe|> with is very bad on a wireless network with 4.4GB 720p movies lol
<seanpcrowe|> nfs hans?
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Network file system
<fr3d> need for speed
<fr3d> lol
<seanpcrowe|> could you explaine a little more please hans?
<hans> seanpcrowe|: You could run VLC on the "server and output to a network port, on the other machine you can use another session of VLC to connect to the port on the server.
<hans> seanpcrowe|: http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch07.html#id297955
<hans> seanpcrowe|: Just an example
<seanpcrowe|> hans i know i can do this... but if i use another player... or another file type in another app... the same problem occurs...
<seanpcrowe|> and i dont understand why...
<hans> seanpcrowe|: must be a samba issue then
<fr3d> any one has tryied gaming whit kubuntu?
<seanpcrowe|> hans i just found how to set up a nfs...
<seanpcrowe|> thanks for your help dude... =)
<seanpcrowe|> ( think that will sort me out)
<hans> seanpcrowe|: good luck
<Kyuss> hey someone know...if it exists one version of "Prorat" for Linux?
<Jucato> what is it
<taryan> everybody know how to install pidgin on ubuntu 7.04
<Jucato> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Turazoor> fr3d... do u know whether i can take the live cd out?
<WaltzingAlong> taryan: or you could get the .deb from getdeb.net
<BluesKaj> seanpcrowe|, one question ..are you using the smb4k browser
<hans> taryan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474071
<Turazoor> ok fr3d.... nother question, y does the bloody ktorrent keep closing lol
<taryan> thank's
<fr3d> Turazoor: take the live cd out .... it asks you when you reboot to remove it
<fr3d> and for ktorrent, it closes?
<Turazoor> i'm having problems again lol! GRRRR... the KTorrent windows won't stay open lol, and just realisd i am using my cd-burner drive to run live cd
<fr3d> ok .... did you burnd and check your new cd(md5 everything..)
<Turazoor> ah ha lol!
<Turazoor> errr.... apparently i'm full lol
<seanpcrowe|> BluesKaj, no... koncerer
<seanpcrowe|> Koncorer
<seanpcrowe|> Konqueror
<seanpcrowe|> lol
<fr3d> lol
<Turazoor> how do i get to a "My Computer" view?
<fr3d> erm there's no my computer
<fr3d> but we could say the / directory O.o
<Turazoor> well.... how do i c how much space i have?
<fr3d> click on the little computer, choose the 2nd option
<seanpcrowe|> lulz i had the same problem Turazoor #
<fr3d> my OS is in french that's why i can't say how it is in english :P
<spiroo> I got big problem with internet. It trying to open .html files in my texteditor. Quite annoying, how to fix so for instance firefox or konqueror handles .html
<fr3d> spiroo: lol
<fr3d> spiroo:  save blank .html to desktop right-click open whit, select your browser :P
<fr3d> and save the setting
<seanpcrowe|> Turazoor, right click properties on your root folder
<fr3d> or in system settings
<spiroo> haha yes, just as that simple?
<fr3d> default softwares
<spiroo> linux has been more complex before so just wonder :D
<fr3d> lol
<fr3d> ;)
<lazz0> :)
<Turazoor> seanpcrowe, it says 2.7kb lol!
<Turazoor> and the Free Disk spacee is empty
<spiroo> but also the thing is that I wanna open on the computer/desktop the html-files in a texteditor but on internet it should work as usual
<fr3d> Turazoor:  open conqueror
<fr3d> type in the adress bar : system:/media
<fr3d> it should open up your main disks whit cd's(if any inserted)
<fr3d> :)
<Turazoor> fr3d: is empty
<fr3d> arf you run the live cd?
<Turazoor> i ran the cd of the iso, i assume the live cd...as i haven't installed yet and im seeing kubuntu
<Turazoor> do i need to mount?
<fr3d> ok well first of all you must install it :P
<fr3d> yes you can mount it too,
<Turazoor> lol..... i cant
<fr3d> why can't you install?
<Turazoor> the install icon on desktop and all it does is bring up the icon in the task area, and then disappears again i dont actuall see it load on screen as such, i fort that was due to this cd error
<fr3d> ok.. O.o but this CD shouldn't have any errors you tested it
<fr3d> right?
<Turazoor> i haven't burnt it yet, i ran out of space, i think, as kTorrent keeps closing after i open i, i think its cos i ran out of space
<fr3d> omg
<fr3d> ok
<fr3d> O.O
<Turazoor> lol
<Turazoor> i have found the filesystem windows
<fr3d> ok good
<Turazoor> apparently the only fs im using is a /tmp
<fr3d> how much disk space do you have?
<Turazoor> haven't found that yet lol
<Turazoor> my cd drive sounds like it's about to die lol
<fr3d> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fr3d> download this file
<fr3d> and tell me what happens
<fr3d> the problem could be because you are running from live cd
<fr3d> if you try to put the file on the desktop im not sure where it really saves it since it's livecd, i'm afraid i cannot help you any further :(
<fr3d> you'd have to try to save the file on your hard disk
<Turazoor> errr.... asked me to "open with" so i chose k3b
<fr3d> yes
<fr3d> right click the url
<fr3d> choose copy
<Turazoor> it's downloading to /tmp, which is i think my mounted hard drive
<seanpcrowe|> Turazoor, did u find out how much HDD space u got??
<Turazoor> nope
<fr3d> in terminal type wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fr3d> seanpcrowe|:  can you handle his problem? I'm getting quite lost and i don't want to confuse him :/
<seanpcrowe|> Turazoor, system menu >>> home folder (beside the "start" menu)
<Turazoor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Turazoor> --15:39:45--  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Turazoor>            => `kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso'
<Turazoor> Resolving releases.ubuntu.com... 91.189.89.5, 91.189.88.32
<Turazoor> Connecting to releases.ubuntu.com|91.189.89.5|:80... connected.
<Turazoor> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Turazoor> Length: 727,867,392 (694M) [application/x-iso9660-image] 
<Turazoor>  0% [                                     ]  0             --.--K/s
<Turazoor> Cannot write to `kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso' (No space left on device).
<Turazoor> kk sean
<seanpcrowe|> Turazoor, the hit the "up" navagation arrow... then right click that sucker and select properties...
<Jucato> !paste | Turazoor
<seanpcrowe|> fr3d, if he needs to find out how mucg space he got i can
<ubotu> Turazoor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Turazoor> it says size: 694mb, but no free space entry
<AboSamoor> hi all, my task bar  disappeared , how I can restore it ?
<fr3d> that is your live cd
<seanpcrowe|> your HDD is 700MB???
<seanpcrowe|> o.O
<Turazoor> nah 180gb
<fr3d> seanpcrowe|:  he is running from live cd
<seanpcrowe|> ahhhhhhhhhh
<fr3d> that is why he can't download a file(kubuntu live cd tryes to put it on the cdrom O.o)
<Turazoor> right peeps hang on
<AboSamoor> hi all, my task bar  disappeared , how I can restore it ?
<seanpcrowe|> i see fr3d, can he not stipulate where the file gets downloaded too??? (asumeing kubuntu can see his HDD)
<fr3d> i'm not sure, he has to "mount" his hdd if i'm right
<Turazoor> basically..... i have downloaded kubuntu 7.04 i386... burnt the iso to cd... booted the cd, and whilst booting get several errors about "hdc" and "buffer I/O errors".... so i checked the integrity of cd and it says it has 1 error.... however the system is still booting when i go to click Install on desktop, it flashes up in taskbar for a little while, and then close without actualling bringing up anything program like on the
<Turazoor> screen
<josh_> anyone know how to eject an ipod in amarok?
<AboSamoor> how I can restore my taskbar , it disappeared :( ?
<seanpcrowe|> Turazoor, "wget --help" <---- see if there is an option to select here to download to
<Turazoor> to?
<seanpcrowe|> you want to download to your HDD and then burn that sucker... yeah?
<fr3d> no no no confusion!
<seanpcrowe|> kubuntu ISO
<Turazoor> basically yea
<fr3d> wget downloads in the directory you're in
<seanpcrowe|> lulz
<seanpcrowe|> fr3d, yeah thats right
<josh_> :(
<seanpcrowe|> in his case he cant
<Turazoor> so am i typing that ^
<fr3d> meaning , using cd ls etc you can manage to put the file wherever you want
<seanpcrowe|> cause he booted from a live CD
<fr3d> yes
<fr3d> he would have to mount his hdd
<fr3d> wich would be located in /mnt/
<fr3d> :)
<drif> although wget -O destination/file
<fr3d> tho i can't get him to mount it
<seanpcrowe|> Turazoor, can u see your HDD?
<Turazoor> dont think so.... no
<seanpcrowe|> is it formated in NTFS ??? (cause this might be bad)
<Turazoor> nope as far as i know... it's empty and possibly FAT32
<seanpcrowe|> mmmm, i have not managed HDD's in leenoox yet so i cant really help...
<seanpcrowe|> ah...
<Turazoor> just removed windows from PC and formatted, going to assume win formatted into FAT21
<Turazoor> ***FAT 32
<seanpcrowe|> the installer manages your HDD... formats etc for you =)
<josh_> anyone know how to eject an ipod in amarok?
<josh_> anyone?
<fr3d> his cd is corrupted..
<Turazoor> yeah but cant install
<Turazoor> AHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Turazoor> lol
<hans> josh_: umount?
<fr3d> wait up Turazoor ill see if you can format a partition whit the partition editor
<Turazoor> kk
<seanpcrowe|> Turazoor, you might have to go to a friend box and redownload theh kubuntu image and this time burn the fecker slowly...
<Mr_Sonoma> still working on the korrupted cd?
<Turazoor> indeed mr sonoma
<drif> I'd suggest using good brand media
<seanpcrowe|> and slow burns
<fr3d> Mr_Sonoma:  yes the problem is that he's running from livecd whit formatted HDD so he can't download the .iso to burn it
<seanpcrowe|> slowish
<Mr_Sonoma> did the md5 sums check out?
<drif> seanpcrowe|: haven't noticed speed being factor when using quality medias
<Turazoor> kk peeps.... i have one Mr.Data CD lol
<Turazoor> so low brand lol
<fr3d> lolol
<Mr_Sonoma> he cant mount the hard drive and check the md5 sum on what he already has?
<seanpcrowe|> mmm, perhaps drif... i always burn slow becuase i use tesco value CD/DVD's... rofl
<Turazoor> but never had problem before
<drif> seanpcrowe|: :D
<josh_> eh
<drif> verbatims have always been good value to money
<WaltzingAlong> josh_: pumount ?
<Turazoor> i'll boot the ancient PC up, and download again and burn and c if i have same problem peeps
<Turazoor> kk.... i'll c u all in a bit..... Thanks for the Help
<Turazoor> .... tis much appreciated... reckon i'll get a t and fag break in first tho lol
<Mr_Sonoma> i've been using durabrand cd-r thats like 5 years old without issue Turazoor
<Turazoor> coolio....
<Turazoor> we shall c hey
<fr3d> Turazoor: hope you get everything to work
<Mr_Sonoma> yes i sincerely do hope so too
<Turazoor> me to
<Turazoor> kk peeps bye
<janko_> Witam
<janko_> Poraz pierwszy w zyciu zainstalowalem linuxa ;-) i chciabym si dowiedziec gdzie w ubuntu moge znalezc jakis odpowiednik gg
<fr3d> o.O
<fr3d> i must go, goodbye 'til next time :)
<Jucato> !pl | janko_
<ubotu> janko_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<janko_> thx ;-)
* Menda|AFK is back.
<spiroo> how do I backup with Keep in Gutsy, always give me error about rdiff backup directory does not exists blablabla ...
<miles> userspace = anything not directly related to the kernel
<miles> userspace sits above a shell, right?
<miles> or userspace = shell
<miles> ?
<Armagguedes> hellp
<spiroo> anuone?
<SlimeyPete> miles: shell runs in userspace AFAIK
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me if Tribe5 is stable?
<stdin> Armagguedes: no, it's not. it's Alpha
<Armagguedes> yeah, but i've used alphas that were perfectly usable
<spiroo__> so?
<stdin> Armagguedes: it can, and probably will, break
<Armagguedes> since i cant use my Kubuntu right now (internet is not working), i thought of instead of formatting, just upgrading to the next
<miles> what is AFAIK?
<miles> !AFAIK
<SlimeyPete> As Far As I Know
<miles> o
<miles> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Armagguedes: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<Armagguedes> ok tks anyway
<cvstrat> i freshly installed kubuntu, updated, and logged into the new kernel, i install and enable the nvidia-glx drivers, x wont start, i run configure xserver xorg, and enable vesa, then log into x and enable the nvidia drivers and it works
<Armagguedes> btw, I cant access the internet, but i can ping everything inside my intranet; what can I check=
<cvstrat> however my restart and shutdown buttons are gone, and there is a system error w/power management when i boot up
<Armagguedes> i have it laid out here :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3199148
<cvstrat> my question is why do i have to enable the nvidia drivers twice for them to work, and why does changing my vid driver mess with my logout options?
<sparrw> i am going to have to downgrade to ubuntu 6.06 to get a proprietary driver to work  :(
<Taladan> Armagguedes: do you have a router or an internal DNS server on your network?
<mikkael> hey guys..would you recommend me to install kubuntu-desktop or kde-core with kdm and xorg on a command-line system ?
<Armagguedes> my router is my modem
<Armagguedes> and everything works, except for my kubuntu boot
<Armagguedes> currently i am on my laptop, but in XP instead of Linux
<Armagguedes> and it works, as you can see
<Taladan> yeah?  try doing an sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Taladan> It may not be picking up the DNS servers correctly
<Armagguedes> done that
<Armagguedes> a very long time ago
<Armagguedes> Taladan, have you checked the forum?
<Taladan> Generally, no
<Taladan> What am I supposed to check the forum for?
<dabbler> Hi all. Is it possible to export akregator 'bookmarks' ? or just copy them ?
<Feudster> Anyone feel like helping a linux noob  get mp3 working?
<llutz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<llutz> Feudster: ^^
<Taladan> dabbler: probably under file->Export Feeds...?
<Armagguedes> my post
<Feudster> yes i have just installed ubuntu for the first time and because its all open source no mp3 codec
<Armagguedes> i ahve posted this issue there
<Armagguedes> but noone knows
<llutz> !mp3 | Feudster
<ubotu> Feudster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Armagguedes> or at least tips given so far have produced no results
<Taladan> Armagguedes: nope, I generally don't spend a bunch of time on the forums, sorry
<Feudster> thankyou kindly
<dabbler> k.  will try
<U238Willy> why is it that most large tomes on ubuntu focus on gnome and not the best window manager ever, KDE?
<Taladan> what do you get when you try a 'route' on that box?
<llutz> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<U238Willy> yes.. treu
<U238Willy> *true
<Taladan> U238Willy: Because Ubuntu uses the gnome wm by default.  If Kubuntu wants to publish a book, then I'm sure they can ;)
<U238Willy> there should be!! is there one?
<Taladan> Dunno
<U238Willy> i'm looking to tweak my Kontact.. any suggestions?
<Feudster> the restricted package failed to install   arrrgggghhhhh they dont make it easy for noobs
<Taladan> Feudster: do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<Dr_willis> Hmm... I dont suppose anyone has ever used the SIRUS radio site web site/online radio player with linux? it wants a pluign.. and it says it needs 'unknown plugin (application/X-oldobject)'
<Feudster> err not sure what that is
<jhutchins> Feudster: Actually, the do.  You're not recompiling the kernel.
<jhutchins> !repos | Feudster
<ubotu> Feudster: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* Taladan hehs @ jhutchins
<Taladan> Recompiling isn't that bad...if you know how to make a bunch of mind numbing choices and then have several hours to wait for it to recompile
<sparrw> what sort of pain am i inviting by installing an old debian kernel package on an ubuntu system?
<Feudster> now my add remove is broken
<Feudster> this sucks
<Feudster> ive had it without add remove havent i
<neusonce> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr guys my adept manager  is tell me "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one." but iv just booted my computer 2 times and left it off  for while ????????????????????? so angry
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dr_willis> data base is locked - is my bet. :)
<sparrw> will i have problems having multiple ubuntu versions in my sources.list?  feisty+edgy+dapper...
<llutz> sparrw: sooner or later, sure
<rustalot> How do I get the .deb file for the package xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<gary> hello i need help i installed kbuntu on my laptop works great  everything works till i do updates
<ibert> hi. Can anyone give me a hint, how I can split up an string to a list in the bash?
<llutz> rustalot: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<pag> gary, what's wrong with updates then?
<pag> gary, OpenOffice.org font-thingy, maybe?
<gary> my sound does not work after update
<pag> oh... tried rebooting to an older kernel?
<rustalot> llutz: I can't do that, because I haven't set up the (broadcom) ethernet card, and I don't have a wireless network
<miles> does anyone know where main.c is located on a typical ubuntu install?
<miles> im looking in /usr/src/linux but cant find it
<rustalot> llutz: so I need to get the .deb file so I can install
<gary> braod com in not supported
<rustalot> llutz: because I have no GUI
<llutz> rustalot: you will also need all the dependencies
<rustalot> oh, crap
<ibert> miles: /usr/src/linux  should be a link to the recent kernel-files..
<llutz> rustalot: setup you ethernet
<jason__10> Hello people
<gary> i have it had to right  a  new driverbroadcom wirless
<rustalot> llutz: how?
<miles> yea i know i didnt feel like typing it out
<miles> my understanding is that main.c is located inside the init folder of the linux src
<rustalot> llutz: it has no drier; I can't use it
<ibert> miles: sorry.
<miles> no im sorry
<llutz> rustalot: no driver?
<rustalot> llutz: it's made by broadcom
<llutz> rustalot: my notebook-ethernet is broadcom too, works perfekt
<gary> can you use rpm on  debian distros
<Arwen> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<llutz> rustalot: which card is it exactly?
<jason__10> gary:  yes but you have to use alien
<rustalot> llutz: I'm not sure
<llutz> rustalot: lspci
<jason__10> gary what software are you trying to install?
<gary> ok what about tar ballz
<miles> tar balls are your friend gary!
<rustalot> Broadcom Corp. unknown device 1713
<gary> my plugins for mozilla
<jason__10> gary i see.
<miles> you can install plugins for mozilla through mozilla itself
<neusonce> guys i just did e fresh install after coming from suse , adept manger locked me out now its saying if i install i will  mess with my machine
<neusonce> i just need to install java
<neusonce>  dummm dumm dar
<miles> !find sun
<ubotu> Found: iiimf-le-sun-hong-kong-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-simplified-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-thai, iiimf-le-sun-traditional-chinese, libapache-mod-tsunami (and 27 others)
<miles> !find sun-java
<ubotu> Found: sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-demo, sun-java5-doc, sun-java5-fonts, sun-java5-jdk (and 12 others)
<jason__10> neusonce:
<jason__10> neusonce:  sounds bad
<llutz> rustalot: try "sudo modprobe tg3"
<llutz> rustalot: if that doesn't work, try ndiswrapper
<neusonce> sarcasm is lame
<jason__10> neusonce: do you have gaim?
<ahmedshaheen> Hi I want to see my GTK+  applications look& feel in kubuntu looks like it's look and feel in Fedora
<rustalot> so after I do the modprobe tg3, do I just plug in the ethernet cable
<neusonce> amsn
<llutz> rustalot: try a "ifconfig eth0" then
<jason__10> whats your msn account
<ahmedshaheen> I changed the theme & fonts from the gtk-qt plugin in kcontrol but it is not the same as fedora
<gary> i have tried it takes me too mozilla site to download plugins then it gives me option for rpm tar ballz and yum
<neusonce> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<neusonce> god dammm
<jason__10> neusonce:  i might be able to help, can you add me to your msn
<neusonce> i just wanna add java-gcj-compat and count_lucy@hotmail.com
<jason__10> thanks
<rustalot> llutz: nope, doesn't work
<llutz> rustalot: "doesn't work" is not a helpfull errormsg
<jason__10> neusonce:  you logged in amsn?
<rustalot> llutz: it doesn't have an assigned ip addr
<llutz> rustalot: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<neusonce> just did
<llutz> rustalot: or do you use static ips?
<rustalot> llutz: I'm using dhcp; it didnt work "No DHCPOFFERS recieved."
<llutz> rustalot: are you sure, you dhcp-server works?
<rustalot> yeah
<llutz> and cable is attached
<rustalot> yeah
<llutz> so try ndiswrapper then :)
<rustalot> llutz: I'm going to try going to my friend's and using his wifi
<rustalot> llutz: thanks for the help. I might end up getting an ethernet ExpressCard. bye
<llutz> rustalot: just wait a while, someone will modify the drivers to get it working
<nosrednaekim> kinda quiet here
<jason__10> nosrednaekim: I can actually hear a baby screaming where I am so....
<nosrednaekim> :)
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> my x is broke :S
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: ok... what did you do>
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: not much
<bjwebb> unalbe to write to /tmp it says
<bjwebb> it happened when i logged out and then logged in
<bjwebb> all ive done recently is changed mtab
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: hmmmm it gave you a text login?
<bjwebb> nah
<bjwebb> i get kdm login
<bjwebb> and when i log in i get an error from x
<jhutchins> bjwebb: been running gui programs with sudo?
<bjwebb> jhutchins: i don't think so
<llutz> bjwebb: changing mtab is a bad idea
<jhutchins> bjwebb: disk space available?
<bjwebb> llutz: hmm yeah
<jason__10> bjwebb: hmm have you tried going back to the original mtab, linux should have saved the previous version
<jhutchins> bjwebb: mtab is generated on the fly.
<bjwebb> jhutchins: o rite
<jhutchins> jason__10: Won't make any difference, mtab is generated on the fly.
<jason__10> jhutchins:  what would happen if you removed the current mtab, rebooted
<jhutchins> fstab is the control file.
<DaleksUnited> interesting question about KWallet if anyone has a spare minute or two
<jhutchins> jason__10: You'd screw things up.
<pag> DaleksUnited, ask the question, and someone may answer.
<jhutchins> bjwebb: make sure there's space and that /tmp is writable by all, clear out spurious files, if you find nothing shutdown -F -r now.
<DaleksUnited> ok
<bjwebb> jhutchins: o rite
<jhutchins> bjwebb: I'd suggest that you shut down kdm from console before clearing /tmp
<DaleksUnited> I have a wireless network set up, and when I put in the WEP passkey the first time its saved it in this KWallet thing
<DaleksUnited> so now every time the PC boots it asks me for the KWallet password before it can connect to the network
<bjwebb> jhutchins: clearing as in deleting files in it or delete /tmp itself?
<jason__10> DaleksUnited:  whats the question?
<jason__10> ahh
<DaleksUnited> is there any way to just make it connect automatically?
<jason__10> DaleksUnited:  have you got msn?
<DaleksUnited> yeah
<llutz> DaleksUnited: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bjwebb> DaleksUnited: use a blank pass for the wallet?
<jason__10> whats your account id be more than happy to help
<jason__10> bjwebb:  the wallet is supposed to secure all your passwords
<bjwebb> jason__10: lol
<jhutchins> bjwebb: don't delete /tmp
<jason__10> DaleksUnited:  add jasoonthebaboon@hotmail.com
<jhutchins> bjwebb: If you're in console, no reason not to rm -rf /tmp/*
<nosrednaekim> jason__10: congrats... spam coming your way
<llutz> jason__10: try to help people here in the chan, so other can read soltutions too and maybe learn
<seanpcrowe> anyone know how i can disable that ghey kwallet???
<pag> seanpcrowe, kcontrol -> security -> kwallet
<jhutchins> That's two in three minutes.
<jhutchins> kwallet == Do Not Want!
<seanpcrowe> thanks pag
<seanpcrowe> yeah jhatlelid is pretty ghey
* pag likes kwallet :)
<nosrednaekim> I like the Kwallet.
<jason__10> llutz:  no problems
<nosrednaekim> nice for storing all my email passwords
<pag> !tab | seanpcrowe
<ubotu> seanpcrowe: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jason__10> llutz:  the things is Im asking people if I solve there problem to look at my website... which is to support my sister with cancer and I dont wanna look like a spammer
<seanpcrowe> yeah pag thats an awesome feature =)
<Feudster> Anyone here good with graphics drivers?
<nosrednaekim> Feudster: why?
<jhutchins> !ati | Feudster
<ubotu> Feudster: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> Feudster: ask your question and maybe we can help
<Feudster> i have just reinstalled ubuntu and my graphic cards fan is on max all the time
<Feudster> im guessing i need to install a better driver
<bjwebb_> hi
<Feudster> hi
* bjwebb_ tried restarting
<Feudster> i have a nvidia 7900gt
<bjwebb_> what were you saying i should do about /tmp ?
<seanpcrowe> does kubuntu come with an email app like outlook does anyone know (that can handle hotmail)???
<Feudster> i will try a restart
<nosrednaekim> Feudster: ah...ok. not sure if that can be fixed..
<bjwebb_> seanpcrowe: kmail?
* bjwebb_ is stuck without X
<nosrednaekim> seanpcrowe: if hotmail can do pop... yeah.
<seanpcrowe> hotmail is http based... no pop
<seanpcrowe> kmail... ok bjwebb_
<bjwebb_> seanpcrowe: how does outlook do it then?
<seanpcrowe> bjwebb_, i dunno, it just handles http mail accounts as if they where pop
<seanpcrowe> >.< katapault no longer loads on boot
<seanpcrowe> katapolt
<seanpcrowe> katapult
<seanpcrowe> lol
<seanpcrowe> mmmm, kmail doesnt appear to be installed with kubuntu
* seanpcrowe goes hunting
<llutz> it is, just n menu-entry
<llutz> use alt-f2
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb_: can you login on the command line?
<Feudster> Help my graphics card is set to self destruct
<nosrednaekim> Feudster: you doing anything graphics intensive?
<Feudster> nothing at all
<Feudster> just irc
<gary> im getting tired of trying to figuer this out
<gary> i need my sound to work
<miles> does anyone know a java dev channel on freenode?
<gary> it worked before updates
<nosrednaekim> gary: ok.. be a bit more specific.
<nosrednaekim> gary: do you know what the updates included?
<gary> i think its the sound driver
<bjwebb> hmm can someone help me with my X problems?
<gary> maybe
<nosrednaekim> Feudster: try touching your graphics card to see if it is actually hot
<gary> or the kernel
<nosrednaekim> gary: did the kernel get updated?
<gary> yes
<pag> gary, does it still work with the older one?
<nosrednaekim> gary: you know you can still boot the old kernel
<Feudster> Its not hot at all
<Feudster> but fan on max
<bjwebb> :S
<gary> how do i boot the old kernel in graphic mode
<nosrednaekim> Feudster: hmmm odd.
<Feudster> it didnt do it the first time i installed ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Feudster: might be a bad Nvidia driver.... so it just annoying right?
<Feudster> should i install nvidia driver
<Feudster> it will wear the fan out
<jason__10> gary: try in grub
<gary> ok
<gary> brb
<jason__10> gary:  wait  asec
<gary> if it does not work
<bjwebb> i can't get x :S
<gary> ooh ok
<gary> what
<Feudster> i havent installed any drivers  just using the ubuntu  drivers
<pag> gary, you should have 4 options on boot... new, new (recovery), old, old (recovery)
<jason__10> gary:  in grub you should be able to just choose the old kernel, you might wanna edit the menu.lst file to automaticall boot into old kernel
<gary> ok
<pag> gary, of course it doesn't say "old" or "new" but you can figure it out - which one has a smaller version number is the older
<gary> yeah lol
<gary> okttyl
<rustalot> how do I tell if a package is installed?
<jason__10> rustalot:  open adept and search for it
<rustalot> from the cmd line
<pag> rustalot, apt-cache policy package
<jason__10> DaleksUnited:  that was the worst excuse ever ! :)
<DaleksUnited> are you the jason from my brothers msn?
<jason__10> DaleksUnited:  lol yes
<jason__10> DaleksUnited:  don't worry (Y)
<DaleksUnited> i just phoned him - he says dont sit around 'like a tit' - he'll contact you on IRC if he still needs a hand
<seanpcrowe> how do u make kopete run at startup??
<jason__10> lol
<seanpcrowe> i can find no option for it
<pag> seanpcrowe, don't close it ;)
<jason__10> DaleksUnited:  its just the fact that he removed me from his contact list... I don't stay on IRC all night and I know exactly what his problem is
<bjwebb> can someone help, X won't start - and says it can't write to /tmp
<seanpcrowe> lol pag, i mean when i reboot...
<Taladan> seanpcrowe: put it in your autorun directory
<seanpcrowe> Taladan, thats something i aint dome with anything yet... how do i do it?#
<pag> seanpcrowe, most (KDE) apps launch itself, if you haven't closed them manually
<llutz> seanpcrowe: session-management will start it again after reboot if it runs when login-off
<llutz> Taladan: no need
<jason__10> bjwebb:  I think its because you wrote to mtab
<jason__10> I would re install and just try and keep your home directory
<gary> jason
<Taladan> seanpcrowe: cd ~/.kde/Autostart;ln -s /usr/bin/kopete .
<gary> u there
<seanpcrowe> llutz, no, it never starts again after a reboot... i have to start it manuallly
<pag> seanpcrowe, but if you want the manual way: ln -s /usr/bin/kopete ~/.kde/Autostart
<Feudster> Can someone babysit me through installing an nvidia driver please
<seanpcrowe> ok guys... thanks for your help =)
<jason__10> gary:  hello
<llutz> seanpcrowe: enable session-saving in kcontrol
<bjwebb> jason__10: hmm maybe, but it might also be because i have no space
<gary> hey that worked thanks
<jason__10> bjwebb:  ahhh
<gary> it was the kernel
<seanpcrowe> llutz, i disabled that... when i reboot i like a fresh session
<jason__10> gary:  no problems mate :)
<gary> now everything works
<Taladan> llutz is right though.  If you save your session, it should autostart whatever was running last.
<gary> sweet
<gary> thanks dude
<seanpcrowe> i dont like that though Taladan ...
<jason__10> gary  let me guess, you updated... then realised not all your drivers were configured in the new kernel, but they were in the older one
<gary> now if i can get one last thing to work
<gary> i will be totally hapy
<jason__10> what is it gary?
<gary> i have a broadcom wireless and it will not work
<gary> any sugesstions
<nosrednaekim> yeah... just a second.. let me find a link for you
<Taladan> gary: http://www.lclue.org/forums/index.php?topic=329.0
<gary> gateway laptop
<jason__10> gary unfortunately setting up wireless can be a long effort of trial and error. Have a look at my website http://stimulus.newsit.es If you still having trouble
<gary> running kubuntu
<gary> feisty 70.4
<Taladan> gary?
<Taladan> http://www.lclue.org/forums/index.php?topic=329.0
<Taladan> read that
<jason__10> Taladan:  that looks like a great link for gary
<Angelus> how can i install AIGLX ?
<Taladan> jason__10: now that you mention it....
<jason__10> Angelus:  if your hardware supports it I think it is just a feature isnt it?
* Taladan smirks
<nosrednaekim> gary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<nosrednaekim> jason__10: yep
<Angelus> jason__10: then how can i enable  it?
<jason__10> nosrednaekim:  im better than i realised
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jason__10> Angelus:  Try and update your gfx drivers
<jason__10> or try a different version.
<Feudster> can someone point me in the right direction for installing a graphics driver plz
<neverblue> can you get pidgin from anywhere? not compiling from source...
<jason__10> Feudster:  what hardware do you have?
<neverblue> Feudster, type of card ?
<nosrednaekim> neverblue: yeah... www.getdeb.net
<Feudster> nvidia 7900 gt
<nosrednaekim> or maybe its org
<Angelus> jason__10: but what must i add in the xorg.conf to use it?
<Feudster> it didnt do this last time i installed ubuntu this morning
<neverblue> thanks nosrednaekim
<jason__10> Angelus:  hmm, are you trying to get beryl working>
<nosrednaekim> neverblue: NP
<Feudster> i really want to continue using ubuntu   but im not prepared to kill a 200 graphics card
<Angelus> yes jason__10 and i looked at the wiki on kubuntu.org in the configuration sextion it just says how for edgy and dapper
<Feudster> any help would be much appreciated
<neverblue> nosrednaekim, get it to install yourself?
<jason__10> Angelus:  have you tried the built in desktop effects?
<gary> ok how do u navigate in konsole to the directory i need to install a tarball
<Angelus> no, but i wish to use CompizFushion
<gary> im new to linux
<gary> but hate windows so
<gary> i have to learn
<Arwen> ...
<llutz> gary: use tar -C /path/to/extract
<nosrednaekim> neverblue: nah.. I just stuck with GAIM
<miles> how do you recursively change ownership of a folder and all its contents?
<Arwen> Hating windows means that you live in the dark doesn't it?
<gary> i type that
<llutz> miles chown -R
<Arwen> miles, chown -R
<miles> chown miles [folder] 
<miles> ah
<Arwen> careful of symlinks
<miles> thats what i had
<miles> k thanks
<gary> in run or k konsole
<gary> im a mac user
<nosrednaekim> gary: to change directories you do "cd <directory>" and "cd .." to go up one directoery
<gary> but i like linux
<gary> im used to using mandrake
<nosrednaekim> gary: mac and linux are pretty much the same when you go to the command line
<Turazoor> Mr_sonoma: downloaded and burnt off, and integrity check shows no errors, and the install is working lol! Shud of used common sense really lol, and checked b4 i came on here lol!@
<gary> but it does not work on my laptop
<llutz> gary: cd/tar and all that works exactly the same way in mandrake
<gary> so i have to use debian dont i
<gary> lol
<nosrednaekim> I guess so :)
<gary> ok it time to feed my kid so ttyl thanks jason10  very much dude you were a big help
<jason__10>  btw anyone here who thinks I Have helped them with their kubuntu.. can help me by giving some nice karma. http://stimulus.007ihost.com/jenna.html  and donate 1 to my sister who is dying (sorry about that)
<gary> i use to use rpms
<gary> just click and they installed
<gary> lol
<Turazoor> peeps.... quick question on setting up partitions.... i have 200gb drive, i wanna save 50gbs... but hows should i setup the other 150gb for linux to perform best etc.
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: but the 150 gigs first..
<nosrednaekim> the close to the begining of the disc, the better performance
<Turazoor> kk... shud i just have the one 150gb partition then?.. or do i need to setup a swap disk.. or anyother partiontions with like /usr /boot /tmp etc?
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: yeah, one swap, and I reccomend having a separate/home partition.
<Turazoor> how big shud i make the swap and primary linux partition then, and i'll use whats left for /home
<Turazoor> as i beleive the /home is where u store stuff.... yrah?
<nosrednaekim> swap should be about 2 gigs.... 15 gigs should be plenty for /
<Turazoor> and setting the swap, i change the Use as: to swap, right? to i have to specify a mount point, and what exactly is it?
<bjwebb> yah it works :D
<jason__10> hmm I have 1 gig of ram and 700 meg swap... the reason why was because I had 2 gig swap but ubuntu never used it, it always used the ram... any idea?
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: sweet
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: yeah, just set it as swap.. no ned for a mount point
<Turazoor> kk do well
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: i had a 16GB log file :D
<nosrednaekim> wow
<llutz> jason__10: 90% of the users with 1GB ram never need any swap. but if you want to use suspend-to-disk or use apps causing high mem-load it's nice to have more swap
<drif> bjwebb: which app or general login?
<bjwebb> drif: time-vault
<Arwen> llutz, swap is needed no matter how much RAM you have
<llutz> Arwen: no
<Arwen> because having more available RAM is always better
<llutz> Arwen: RAM != swap
<Arwen> but when things are swapped out, you have MORE RAM
<Arwen> *doing*
<llutz> Arwen: thats why i said 90%, they never use any swap-sapce
<llutz> space
<nosrednaekim> jason__10: if you ever compile something and don't have enough swap.. well, instant computer freeze :)
<Arwen> llutz, even if they don't "need" it, it will still improve performance to have it
<jason__10> uh huh
<Turazoor> kk tis setup as such: /dev/hda1 | ext3 | / | 15002mb           /       /dev/hda3 | ext3 \ /home | 183045mb         /      /dev/hda2 | swap | | 1998mb
<llutz> Arwen: it won't because it isn't used
<Arwen> because inactive threads can be swapped out and ones that would benefit from more cache can use it
<Arwen> llutz, ^^
<Arwen> if your swap isn't used, it's malconfigured
<llutz> Arwen: no improvement at all: Swap:      2441840          0    2441840
<Arwen> if your swap isn't used, it's malconfigured
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: looks good I guess :)
<llutz> Arwen: not if you have enough physical ram
<ubuntu_> Hello, i really need some help with this problem. Windows XP wont startup anymore, so i inserted the kubuntu live cd which I am using right now. It wont let me go into the harddrive it says "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: you don't have extra 50 gigs yet though...
<ubuntu_> its very important that i get it to work as it is the only place i have my masters thesis saved
<Arwen> llutz, you can never have enough physical ram
<Turazoor> ahhh s**t well reminded lol!
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: do you have linux installed?
<llutz> Arwen: buzzwords, not helpfull
<Arwen> if you treat RAM as something that you should use as little of as possible, then you're wasting your resources
<ubuntu_> no, i am only on the ubuntu live cd right now
<Arwen> rather, you should use ALL of it, 100% of the time
<ubuntu_> windows doesn't startup anymore, i get a blue screen
<Arwen> same with CPU time
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: ok now, do you know if you have a serial ATA HD or an IDE?
<ubuntu_> ide, its a laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<nosrednaekim> hey
<MilhousePunkRock> Adressing the older people in here: Which video card is better, an ATI Rage Pro or an S3 Trio 3D?
<ubuntu_> any suggestions on how i can get access to it so that i can email the thesis to myself?
<ubuntu_> i would really appreciate this
<cris_> hay
<cris_> from?
<cris_> hallo
<cris_> from?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: ok, run this command from the command line "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<llutz> Arwen: 100% RAM usage is ok, but unneeded use of swap slows down the system and, at a certain amount of RAM the administration of cache/buffers will slow the system down too
<cris_> someone help me pls
<cris_> i need the 3d efeckt
<nosrednaekim> cris_: beryl?
<cris_> yes
<nosrednaekim> cris_: help for that is in #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> llutz, but that's a lot different from saying "no swap is needed". Would you like bigbloatyapp #1 to have every single part of it in RAM detracting from actual useful applications?
<ubuntu_> nosrednaekim: it saysdevice /dvd/hda1 does not exis
<llutz> Arwen: read again what i wrote/said exactly
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: DEV, not DVD
<llutz> Arwen: hint: it's not what you mention
<Arwen> llutz, I saw you trying to dodge your original point of "no swap needed".
<Arwen> either defend it or admit that you're wrong
<llutz> Arwen: for a lot of users, true
<llutz> and theyr normal pc-use
<ubuntu_> nosrednaekim: it says; "could not enter folder /mnt"
<Turazoor> awesome, it's only taken me 9hrs to get to the stage of actualling pushing that install button lol
<Arwen> Rather, I think users would notice the improved response time from having more memory as cache instead of holding useless data.
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: lol
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: ok,. run this command then " sudo mkdir /media/windows" and then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows"
<murchadh> I use swap on my laptop which has 64MB (123MB swap) but not on my PC which has 1024MB (No Swap). My 2 cents!
<ubuntu_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<ubuntu_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /mnt
<ubuntu_> thats what i get
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: oh.. ok. do "cd /mnt"
<ubuntu_> Permission denied
<ubuntu_> is there any hope you think?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: run "sudo cd /mnt"
<ubuntu_> sudo: cd: command not found
<ubuntu_> i typed it in correctly
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: this is on the command line?
<nosrednaekim> the konsole?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<koriel> any program to start a camera session with kubuntu and windows?
<ubuntu_> maybe it has something to do with it being a live edition
<ubuntu_> i havent physically installed kubuntu yet
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: doubt it..
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: try this "kdesu konqueror /mnt"
<bauer_> gvim don't color hightligt my files ?
<murchadh> ubuntu_: You can't sudo a cd as far as I know. Try sudo ls /mnt.
<Turazoor> koriel: Kopete has a netmeeting plug in that will webcam chat
<ubuntu_> sudo ls /mnt worked
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: your files there?
<ubuntu_> i can see them using sudo ls
<cris__> hallo
<cris__> beryl
<cris__> ???
<cris__> i want install it
<ubuntu_> but i still dont know how to access them so that i am able to send them through email
<murchadh> nosrednaekim: I don't know why sudo cd doesn't work but I've had that before, and your kdesu konqueror is my usual workaround. :)
<cris__> i want install beryl help me pls ^
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: run "kdesu konqueror /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> murchadh: yeah.. its odd
<bauer_> cris__: ask and bee paitient
<Taladan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cris__> 0.o
<animimotus> agh're
<cris__> thx ^
<ubuntu_> thanks that worked
<animimotus> pula
<jamaur> anybody know of a good hosting company in the US for a dedicated server?
<llutz> nosrednaekim: read "caveats" at http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudo.html  there's an explanation why sudo cd doesn't work
<savetheWorld> or rather why it works but doesnt give you what you want. :-)
<llutz> savetheWorld: ^^
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: did that work?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: NM... I didn't scroll down ;)
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: now... can you email it to yourself?
<ubuntu_> i just tried but when i try to do anything with the file it says: file doesnt exist
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: thats probably because you don't have read permissions for them.
<ubuntu_> yes, i dont understand why its being so difficult
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: ok, if you can see the file in that file broswer that you opened, copy it to you /home directory
<nosrednaekim> so that you have read permissions.
<Vosper> greetings and salutations
<nosrednaekim> hey
<ubuntu_> nosrednaekim: i cant copy it to the home folder, its says the file doesnt exist
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: but you can see it in konqueror?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: not good:(
<ubuntu_> its strange
<nosrednaekim> certainly not good..
<ubuntu_> do you think the file is deleted?
<nosrednaekim> or corrupted...
<ubuntu_> crap
<nosrednaekim> try just opening it up..
<ubuntu_> doesnt work opening any files upp
<nosrednaekim> its a doc I assume?
<ubuntu_> doc
<ubuntu_> yeah
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<jhutchins_lt> Am I redundant in asking what it shows in console?
<ubuntu_> i think i see a problem here
<ubuntu_> did that command only let konqueror access the files? all the images and pdf files opens since they can be opened within the program
<ubuntu_> but documents need to be opened in openoffice
<ubuntu_> could that be a problem?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: hmm could be, though I never had that problem
<jason__10> hello, you know the desktop background can draw a website transparently?... Well how do I set up a working shell to be in the background
<mez> would someone be able to talk me through using Amarok with my MP3 player?
<murchadh> jason__10: Have you looked at kuake or yakuake? Maybe not really what you're after, but they're pretty damn useful.
<jason__10> ok thanks murchadh
<mez> would someone be able to talk me through using Amarok with my MP3 player?
<jason__10> mez:  you can set up amarok to open automatically when you plug your mp3 player in
<mez> hang on a sec
<BluesKaj> 123
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: letssee what else you could do..
<Feudster> Hello
<BluesKaj> oops , my num lock was stuck
<nosrednaekim> hey
<jason__10> anyone know how to integrate a shell into the desktop background,
<Feudster> press really hard against your monitor!!!
<BluesKaj> jason__10, scrnshot ?
<jason__10> BluesKaj:  is that a joke lol
<Feudster> was poor i admit
<BluesKaj> nope , no joke
<jason__10> I want a terminal on the desktop background that actually works BluesKaj
<mez> ok... fort'd b harder than that.... can anyone tell me how to "safely remove hardware" as i do in windows, or is that not nesceary
<LinuxReign> good morning people
<jason__10> mornin Linux
<mez> no worries found it lol!
<BluesKaj> oh ok, jason__10 ...I just click on the panel icon
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: not a clue..
<ubuntu_> thanks for your help
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: go into system-settings->advanced->discs and partitions
<murchadh> ubuntu_: I recommend sudo umount /dev/sda1 and then we'll try and mount it with full user access.
<jason__10> BluesKaj:  yeah i think I need compiz or that kuake program... I sort of want a terminal open all the time like a desktop background.
<nosrednaekim> murchadh: I was trying to see how to do that  but I couldn't find it in the man page
<nosrednaekim> all I saw was "mountable by user"
<ubuntu_> okay, what is the command to mount it like that?
<jason__10> Also in kde you can set a website to transparently integrate into the desktop background, anyway to make the site active in the background, like search
<LinuxReign> what do u need to mount?
<LinuxReign> a HDD?
<LinuxReign> you need to creare a mount point
<janko> :(
<janko> wlasnie zrobilem tak
<janko> ze nie widze juz nawet tego co tam bylo
<murchadh> jason__10: I have kuake configured to come in from the left of the screen; it has emacs running erc on it the whole time. Yakuake comes down from the top and covers the whole screen; this has multiple terminals running different things including a root term. Win+\ for kuake and Win+` for yakuake. Reeeaaal handy! Worth a try.
<ubuntu_> nosrednaekim: im in advanced settings now, the cd burner has a green light saying "enabled", the harddisk has no such mark
<LinuxReign> sudo mkdir /media/linuxstore <---linuxstore is an example you can write the name you like
<jason__10> thanks bud
<LinuxReign> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: murchadh has an Idea.
<mez> hey, errrr... My MP3 player needs to be synced (apparently the recommended prog is Win Media player...GRRR) but seeing as I aint using windows no more, how do i set Amarok to sync with the MP3 player, and in so doing create the Albums conf files, so that it works properly
<ubuntu_> what is the command to mount a harddisk with all permissions?
<mez> hey, errrr... My MP3 player needs to be synced (apparently the recommended prog is Win Media player...GRRR) but seeing as I aint using windows no more, how do i set Amarok to sync with the MP3 player, and in so doing create the Albums conf files, so that it works properly
<nosrednaekim> mez: which player?
<nosrednaekim> murchadh: care to help ubuntu_?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Have a look at this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: It's for floppies, but the settings will work for other drives.
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jason__10> murchadh:  its good
<mez> Samsung Yp-Z5... 2gb
<murchadh> ubuntu_: sudo mount -o uid=000,gid=000 /dev/sda1 /media/windows is worth a shot her (I don't know what your partition type is, so you may need -t ntfs or -t vfat after mount before -o)
<mez> nosrednarkim:::: Samsung Yp-Z5... 2gb
<ubuntu_> okay ill try it
<jhutchins> murchadh: that'll make it root acces only.
<llutz> murchadh: "uid=000,gid=000" <- sure?
<llutz> oh
<murchadh> jason__10: Take some time to configure them to your liking. If you're only gonna use 1 I think Yakuake is the better option.
<nosrednaekim> !tab mez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab mez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !tab | mez
<ubotu> mez: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nosrednaekim> mez: google it... some don't work with linux
<mez> kk nosrednaekim
<ubuntu_> i cant unmount it because it says sda1 is busy
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Arwen] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php |
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: close that konqueror window
<kubuntunewbie> can anyone suggest a good video capture card to use with linux?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: HD5500
<nosrednaekim> made just for linux, HD capable
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim i have a 500 mhz computer, i dont want HD capable
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: :) well they are still nice cideo cards
<nosrednaekim> *video
<jhutchins> kubuntunewbie: You're not going to be happy working with video on that.
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim will a video capture card even work with a 500 mhz with 256 ram?
<murchadh> jhutchins: Would it be umask=000? I'll have a look at my notes.
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: ram is a little low... but yeah.. it should
<jhutchins> kubuntunewbie: I wouldn't try it.
<nosrednaekim> capture at least will
<kubuntunewbie> jhutchins hrrm, ur prob right, i dont think i will bother
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: only if it's on-card encoding, and you're satisfied with fairly low res.
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim thanks anyhow, but i doubt it will work well with this box
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: which is what the HD5500 has
<kubuntunewbie> this computer is worth 40 dollars max, i doubt im going to put a good card into it
<jhutchins> kubuntunewbie: I tried to build some stuff with a 750 mhz, stepped it up to a 900 mhz, user was still not satisfied with playback.
<ubuntu_> i still dont have permission to enter the disk
<mez> nosrednaekim: is there anywhere in particular i can find a list of compatibility? The player can be browsed and everything is there it's setting it up that i'm confused about.... i'm not sure what plugin to use in amarok
<ubuntu_> i dont understand why linux have to be so difficult, cant even get access to a disk that is there
<nosrednaekim> !media players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jhutchins> kubuntunewbie: seeing what you can get for less than $500 these days, I'd wait 'till I could get a better base system, close to 2Ghz, 1G RAM.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: did you read those instruction pages?
<ubuntu_> i didnt see the links ill check
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: It's a pain-in-the-neck security decision that non-linux stuff mounts root-only.  yuo can get around it.
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Conversely, you can't mount a linux partition on a windows system - it won't even see it without special drivers.
<owl> hi
<owl> i've a short question about the install...
<RichardH> anyone know why all my desktop icons vanish every time i restart, and only reappear when i add a new one?
<owl> are there known some problems with files when installing? (e.g. 'this is corrupt, coud possible be a defect cd...)
<RichardH> owl - have you checked the CD before the install?
<kubuntunewbie> okay since the video capture card is out of the question i was still looking to get a PCI video card for this p3 450mhz with 256 ram, can someone tell me if http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=716810&CatId=319 will work well?
<yannick_> bonsoir ! quel est le seveur pour la discussion en franais svp ?
<owl> RichardH: i'm currently doing...
<jhutchins> owl: Only if you have a defective CD.  Did you verify the md5sum of the iso?
<murchadh> ubuntu_: My last mount was off from memory. :0  umount again and sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<yannick_> j ai un probleme de mise  jour
<owl> jhutchins: yeah, i've done... the md5-sum is ok...
<yannick_> merci d avance
<Baubal> I am running Kubuntu 7.04 configured to use an LDAP server for authentication with NFS mounted homes.  Local users log in fine, use apps fine.  LDAP users run apps like firefox or click logout, KDE freezes up. Any ideas on where to look to see what is causing these crashes for LDAP users?
<RichardH> i had a problem with my CD
<RichardH> iso verified ok
<jhutchins> owl: How's the md5 of the disk itself (or whatever verification your burn software offers)?
<RichardH> program i was using to burn it verified it ok
<RichardH> but it was lying
<jhutchins> RichardH: You must have a very unusual system
<RichardH> dunno what it was
<owl> jhutchins: dunno... my burn-software offers no md5-stuff (my damned slackware died before i was able to burn the iso... so i was forced to use win...)
<RichardH> i reburned with another program and it was fine
<jason__10> murchadh:  I really like that Kuake software, how do you get it to load from the left
<owl> well, i burned the CD twice...
<yannick_> au secours !!!
<owl> the 2nd cd i'm checking now
<ubuntu_> murchadh: Thanks alot, that worked. That command should be posted somewhere easy to find!
<owl> well, there are some icon-files missing (tells the dialog-box...) when scanning the cd. or after ~50 % of 'copying files'
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: so you can read the file now?
<murchadh> jason__10: right-click on the edge of it and you'll get an optios dialog. You can also right-click on the terminal when open to select transparency font etc.
<ubuntu_> im just about to see if i can ftp it now, i dont want to open it because openoffice takes a while on this live disto
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: ah..ok
<jhutchins> murchadh: Sorry, I got thrown by the gid.  Good note, I'm gonna keep it.
<yannick_> allo ?
<jhutchins> murchadh: sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<hannes999> WHERE I CAN FIND DRIVERS FOR MY NVIDIA GEFORCE 8600GTS?
<jhutchins> hannes999: Don't shout.
<jhutchins> hannes999: try nvidia.com
<murchadh> jhutchins: Cool, as long as we got ubuntu_ to get at his thesis. Nice work nosrednaekim too.
<owl> *squeak* i'm blind now
<yannick_> y a t il un forum de discussion en franais svp ?
<yannick_> chui perdu :-(
<nosrednaekim> murchadh: eh.. i didn't do any thing :)
<ubuntu_> yes, now it works! thanks alot nosrednaekim and murchadh, i was quite worried there for a bit
<jhutchins> !fr | yannick_
<ubotu> yannick_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yannick_> oui merci :-)
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: now wipe that plague called windows off your computer ;)
<murchadh> nosrednaekim: Hehe... Now he decides to help. :)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<ubuntu_> haha yeah, maybe after i have i have held my defense
<RichardH> hmm - this is a puzzle
<murchadh> nosrednaekim: Every little bit chips away at the problem, until someone actually gets some inspiration. Still good work.
<ubuntu_> which will be in about 3 weeks
<RichardH> why dont my desktop icons appear on bootup?
<owl> hmmm. simple question: what should i do, if the integry-check doesn't fail, but if i get some other 'cd corrupt'-errros during install?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: I was really just kidding. I'm just happy it could recover your thesis for you :)
<ubuntu_> in my opinion, that command should be on the front page of kununto.com, it must be one of the things most users are looking for the first time
<ubuntu_> kubuntu rather
<murchadh> jhutchins: Interseting link - more indepth on mounting permissions/issues http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=352552
<jhutchins> owl: Hate to say, but probably replace your CD drive.
<owl> jhutchins: *cough* IBM will kill me...
<jhutchins> owl: It's possible there's a problem with the HD, you could check that.
<owl> (and: i never had problems with the CD-drive)
<owl> hmm. problem with HD - i assume not...
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: eh.. there are many "first questions" :)
<nosrednaekim> they can't all be up there
<owl> .oO( manchicken? that nickname is really weird )
<owl> ok... checking: no errors found... *sigh*
<smarkson> Hi y'all...
<nosrednaekim> manchicken_ is the man! :)
<owl> ok... if there would be any errors with my cd-drive those errors should even appear, when i'm checking the cd, no?
<smarkson> anybody with a Santa Rosa platform already fully functional?
<ubuntu_> thanks again, now that i know the thesis is safe its time to tackle the windows issue
<owl> windows... >:/
<owl> hmmm. what about mounting the iso.. (accessing over nfs. mounting..) would that be a possible way...?
<fannagoganna> yes, it should be mount -o loop <device name> <folder name>
<owl> ok... are there any howtos out there? anything special?
<fannagoganna> sorry, it should be mount -o loop -t iso9660 <iso file name> <folder name>
<owl> yeah, that part i know... ;) but thanks anyway
<fannagoganna> no...i don't think so.
<fannagoganna> what appears to be the problem?
<jhutchins> owl: I mount iso's via loopback and share 'em over samba.
<owl> the problem is (ok, are 2) a cd which has problems... integrity checks says: ok. md5sum says: ok. but some icons are not able to be copied and my installation is corrupt ...
<owl> jhutchins: hmmm. another possible way ;)
<fannagoganna> are you trying to copy the files? Does it mount correctly?
<owl> yeah, it seems to mount. copying: right... the first cd got issues at about 50 % and the 2nd cd got issues at 'scanning files'
<fannagoganna> these are actual CD's?
<owl> it is - wait...
<fannagoganna> it could be a problem with the CD, with the drive, etc.
<owl> 7.04...
<owl> yeah... i burned the iso today...
<owl> and never had problems with my CD-drive
<LinuxReign> what would be the burrning software more similar to CloneCD?
<fannagoganna> so i guess you mounted the ISO, and no problems there?
<owl> nah, not mounted the iso yet
<owl> i first want to try installing from cd
<fannagoganna> try that, maybe it was just a borked CD burning op
<llutz> LinuxReign: readcd/cdrecord (cli)
<owl> hrm. i burned 2 cds...
<LinuxReign> Brasero, then?
<owl> oeh?
<DZIKI> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<owl> no such file or directory >:)
<fannagoganna> try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> I installed bootcdwrite , so i can run my setup on diff pc with with a live cd, but I get this error ; /usr/share/bootcd/bootcd-run.lib: 144: Syntax error: "(" unexpected . I tried removing the offending "(" , and , ")" ..but no joy . Suggestions ?
<ymsg> french room pls
<owl> goddamnshitcrapARGH. now openoffice...
<BluesKaj> !language | owl
<ubotu> owl: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<owl> ubotu: sorry, but 2 days fighting with software makes me angry
<coreymon77> !fr | ymsg
<ubotu> ymsg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<owl> *rofl*
<ymsg> ty ubotu
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<owl> okeeeeeh... wtf...?! even an ls -l /rofs/usr/lib/openoffice/help/en/simpress.idx/CONTEXTS gives an I/O-error. *ARGH*
<owl> hmmm. after mounting the iso... where are the files, which are normally located under /rofs ?
<drif> owl: where did you mount the iso to then?
<owl>  /mnt
<owl> (in loopbakc and stuff )
<drif> owl: why it should affect /rofs then?
<owl> drif: aeh, i want to use the mounted iso for installing my kubuntu
<drif> owl: not sure about this /rofs
<drif> explain a bit
<owl> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. sr0: Current: sense key: Medium Error ASC=0x10 <<vendor>> ASCQ=0x90 end request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1292008, Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 323002 SQASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x9cee0 SQASHFS error: Unable to read cache block [273b7779:119]  SQASHFS error: Unable to read inode [273b7779:119] 
<bb__> hi
<bb__> hi everybody
<bb__> i need some help
<bb__> is there somebody to hel me
<drif> bb__: usually people just ask the question
<drif> like describe their prob
<Angelus> BluesKaj: i  compiled mesa and libdrm from source, and this time they worked with Direct rendering and everything, i even got beryl an compiz to work on this ATI card!!!
<sparrw> i need to downgrade a feisty box to kernel 2.6.17, whats the "right" way to do that?
<Arwen> Angelus, o.O
<Arwen> heh, libdrm?
<bb__> okey, sorry
<drif> bb__: nothing the be sorry about
<seanpcrowe> hey peeps...
<bb__> im new to all that stuff
<bb__> i just installed kubuntu
<jason__10> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Certainly
<bb__> now i wnat to know how to get the samba server running
<seanpcrowe> can xchat see what mplayer is playing and output it here (not in this chan lol)
<BluesKaj> Congrats Angelus!
<Angelus> yeah Arwen libdrm from the dri project
<seanpcrowe> a script or something
<jason__10> seanpcrowe:  Pidgin can do it with Xmms
<Arwen> Angelus, I know, that was a joke
<Angelus> BluesKaj: so i dont thing what hapened yesterday was of compilig mesa from source , it thin it was all cause of my chipset
<seanpcrowe> jason__10, i prefer xchat and mplayer lol
<Arwen> !samba | bb__
<ubotu> bb__: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jason__10> seanpcrowe:  lol
<jason__10> whats the best way to have a program startup with kde?
<sparrw> jason__10: save it in a session
<sparrw> what is the best way to install xfree86 in ubuntu?
<owl> ok. now i'm smarter... other people have the same problems like i have. so it doesn't seem to be a defect cd-drive on my side, right?
<bb__> okey, thanks, i'll try
<jason__10> how do you save a session, cant you just add a file to a start up or something?
<drif> sparrw: easiest route is first choose the desktop..kde/gnome/etc.. which would you have in mind?
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  i have only one issue now i dont have toolbars on any of my windows with compiz.beryl
<sparrw> by default kde will save your session every time you log out.  if you want specific programs to start, then go into system settings, advanced, session management, and turn on 'manually saved session', then youll have a k menu entry to save your session
<sparrw> drif: i dont care.  lets say kde.
<drif> sparrw: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' that's it
<sparrw> drif: thats gonna get me xorg
<drif> sorry, mindfart :D
<jason__10> sparrw I dont like the whole session saved, so its disabled, I only want a program to start up everytime no what i mean
<sparrw> jason__10: so, close everything, start that one program, save your session, then dont save again.
<BluesKaj> Angelus, sorry not a beryl-compiz user ...to me it's nice eye candy window dressing that i would prolly seldom use.
<drif> sparrw: I've completely forgot xfree86 these days :D
<sparrw> so had i
<tsdgeos> jason__10: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs has a good howto
<drif> sparrw: what's pulling you to that direction then?
<sparrw> drif: ive got a touch screen with drivers designed for ubuntu 6.06, that means kernel 2.6.17 and xfree 4.3
<drif> sparrw: ah
<jason__10> The Purple Stargate Ball says:  Ask me tomorrow
<rignes> Hello.  What is the "kubuntu way" of mapping softkeys on a laptop to run a certain application?
<jason__10> erm kmilo?
<rignes> I have a tc4200 tablet I'm trying to set a button to do screen rotation.
<sparrw> rignes: global shortcuts
<rignes> I already have a script that does it.
<sparrw> rignes: i recently set up the same thing.  dont upgrade to gutsy (if you were considering it), xrandr breaks
<rignes> global shortcuts?  Forgive me for being a complete kubuntu noob.
<rignes> Usually I run Slackware and xfce on my main system at home so I'm not even all that familiar with KDE. :P
<sparrw> K > system settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<sparrw> i assume your hardware buttons send keyboard events.  if they are ACPI buttons then its harder
<jason__10> OK little game.. whats your favourite or most used Kubuntu App....
<rignes> sparrw: I'm specifically trying to map the presentation key to run the rotation script.
<rignes> Let me poke around and see what I can get it to do there.
<rignes> sparrw: I don't see a way to make a new mapping to a command. :(
<sparrw> hang on
<rignes> It has to be something obvious somewhere that I'm just missing.  I'll keep looking.
<sparrw> rignes: oh, my bad...  i forgot about the kmenu integration.  give your rotation script a kmenu entry (right click on K, edit menu), assign that entry a global shortcut
<rignes> Ahh ok...let me give that a go quick.  Thanks.
<sparrw> lets see how gutsy likes booting with a kernel from dapper  :)
<rignes> sparrw: That was exactly what I needed.  And here I was looking for more complex ways of doing it.  Thanks.
<sparrw> i actually put the rotate button on my panel, so i could get to it with the stylus when im really really lazy  :)
<Misza13> Question: is it possible to install a library from a newer distro into an older one?
<Misza13> Specifically, I'd like to install libmtp6 (available in Gutsy) under Feisty
<rignes> That's not a bad idea either.
<rignes> I have to say, I'm quite impressed with Kubuntu on the TC4200.  Nearly everything works out of the box.
<sparrw> have you set up an onscreen keyboard yet?
<rignes> Not yet.  That was to be on the agenda soon.
<sparrw> well, its less than straightforward
<rignes> You have any tips before I tackle that one?
<sparrw> i can tell you how i did it, but im very open to suggestions if you find a better way
<rignes> If I see anything better I'll try and pass it on.
<sparrw> ok, what i used is xvkbd
<rignes> I just saw that just now on tuxmobile.
<rignes> It's the first on the list.
<ainesso> I have a new problem installing Kubuntu Feisty
<sparrw> turn on manual session saving in kde, launch xvkbd with the proper settings, then save the session.  that way it will always start up.  alternately, put a button for it somewhere handy, like the panel
<sparrw> then, to make it play nice...
<ainesso> After a clean install, I let the update manager get all the latest updates
<sparrw> xvkbd has a lot of command line parameters.  you need the one thats like no-click-focus or something, so it doesnt lose input focus while you type.
<ainesso> But it exits with errors: can't install some openoffice stuff
<ainesso> Afterwards, the whole system becomes incredibly slow
<ainesso> and adept wn't start
<sparrw> and then you need to right click the xvkbd title bar, go to advanced, application settings.  then turn on the overrides for how youw ant the window to behave.  i have mind always on top, on all desktops, forced shaded (with hover unshade enabled in window management)
<ainesso> does anybody recognize this, or have any advice what to do?
<rignes> Hmm, tha tall doesn't sound to complex.
<rignes> Just learning what program to use to provide the keyboard is a big step in the right direction for me.
<rignes> Sometimes just knowing whwat to use for what is the hardest part.
<sparrw> there are other onscreen keyboards...  mostly quirky.  xvkbd is the best all around i found.
<rignes> Sounds good enough for me to try it out.
<sparrw> a lot of research being done lately into handheld touch screen input, eventually that will trickle up to the 'desktop'
<sparrw> you should check out Dasher, thats a novel and good input method for writing
<sparrw> "writing" as in english sentences
<sparrw> i wish there were some good free stroke-keyboard systems.  there is proprietary stuff and crappy stuff.  but its coming.  :)
<rignes> dasher = handwriting to text recognition?
<merle> Hallo?
<uakkeri> hi all
<ciga> hi
<uakkeri> i'm trying to install ati radeon drivers (fglrx) on kubuntu 7.04
<uakkeri> i'd like some help on how to install them
<uakkeri> it did't like of me changing the xorg.conf file :)
<ciga> how do I exclude directories so that the find command not to search them?
<ciga> I hope my sentence is still in English :)
<ciga> uakkeri: maybe 'aticonfig --initial' or something...
<felipeb> jaja... yo creo que te equivocaste de canal..
<felipeb> y entraste a un canal chino..
<drif> uakkeri: did you follow this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BluesKaj> !es | felipeb
<ubotu> felipeb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* genii sips a coffee
<felipeb> oops" sorry
<drif> BluesKaj: minne ajattelit minut ohjata? ;)
<felipeb> lol
<felipeb> now multilingua
<BluesKaj> drif...svensk ?
<felipeb> Sayonara
<drif> BluesKaj: close..but no cigar, finnish
<BluesKaj> not even close , finnish and swedish are worlds apart ...usually
<drif> true ;) but atleastt geographically
<BluesKaj> my parents spoke both lingos
<drif> BluesKaj: and you didn't recognize me? shame on you :D
<BluesKaj> <--- parents were swedish-finns
<uakkeri> drif: no... i start from there
<uakkeri> i used another wiki
<chosmoSantos> how was that onliner to create an ISO image outta a CD?
<chosmoSantos> thanks
<uakkeri> drif:thanx
<drif> uakkeri: try it out atleast
<BluesKaj> too many ppl changing their nicks in here for me to keep track :)
<progress0r> hey all, im getting kde 4 running - is there an easy way to switch links or similar to get the kde4 env setup? I want to obviously keep kde 3 around. For example im running kde4 desktop now but im still running kdm from the kde3 env. i need a way to point all kde calls to kde4.
<llutz> chosmoSantos: cat /dev/cdrom >/tmp/file.iso
<chosmoSantos> kde4 w00t
<progress0r> yeah its wild looking already
<chosmoSantos> llutz: W0000TT!! does that work?
<chosmoSantos> llutz: that's amazingly easy
<llutz> chosmoSantos: on pure data-cd, yes
<uakkeri> ciga:btw the command you suggested worked like a charm... thanx for you too
<chosmoSantos> llutz: gawdDAMN!!
<chosmoSantos> llutz: just beautiful :-)
<llutz> chosmoSantos: calm down :)
<drif> chosmoSantos: minimalism :) small is beautiful - tiny is striking
<drif> anyone using klipper - and is it sometimes buggy?
<progress0r> aha i found it
<BluesKaj> .....<drif> BluesKaj: and you didn't recognize me? shame on you :D  Am I supposed to recognze you other than from the last week or 2 ..if i am i don't remember, unless you changed your nick
* genii hands out some coffee to those that want some
<drif> BluesKaj: and that supposed to..prove klipper works?
<FireCrotch> Anyone else using Gutsy?
* BluesKaj sticks wit 5alive for now, but thz anyway genii :)
<jhutchins> Ok, in Amarok, I just played the first two tracks of an album, then I clicked to add it to the playlist - and danged if it didn't skip the two tracks already in queue!  Amarok ROCKS!!!
<genii> BluesKaj:  :)
<chosmoSantos> why kiso needs to start as root?
<drif> BluesKaj: I mean sometimes (even with limit set to 999) it just doens't get more than few into clipboard..I need to clear klipper history contents before any copying succees
<chosmoSantos> that's kinda retarted
<Torch> after i install my nvidia graphics driver, i get a black screen on reboot. can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> drif, nothing to do with klipper , whatever that is.
<drif> BluesKaj: what that paste then? :D
<BluesKaj> oh that
<NickPresta> Torch, you probably have to edit your xorg.conf and change your driver to nvidia.
<drif> BluesKaj: and as 'I' I meant my language..having one parent speaking it
<Torch> NickPresta how can i do that when i can't see anything
<chosmoSantos> when is KDE4 desktop upgrade?
<chosmoSantos> thanks
<BluesKaj> been in Canada for 60yrs , so my swedish is practically nonexistent and my finnish is worse :)
<drif> BluesKaj: 60 years then.. no wonder
<xevious> how will kubuntu react to me shutting down the computer, unplugging the PS2 keyboard and mouse, and plugging in a USB keyboard and mouse.
<xevious> ?
<FireCrotch> xevious:  it should detect them when you boot
<chosmoSantos> xevious: you don't even need to shut it down
<llutz> chosmoSantos: don't tell sh.t! ps2 is not hot pluggable
<drif> chosmoSantos: I wouldn't plug/unplug ps/2 while power on.. just in case
<xevious> yeah that'd be bad
<xevious> but it'll autodetect the change
<xevious> that's good
<xevious> thanks
<NickPresta> Torch, when that black screen comes up, press Control + Alt + F1. This should bring up a console. Login and then type in: "vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf". This will bring up a Vi, a text-editor. You have to press the down arrow/page down to scroll down to the Video Card section. Press I (that is an eye, not an L) to insert text. Replace your driver with "nvidia". Then, to save and exit, press Esc (escape) and then t
<NickPresta> wp in (wq). Then press enter. Type in "startx" and see if all is well.
<chosmoSantos> llutz: I am pretty sure it worked sometime ago with me
<drif> xevious: it doesn't even know what it's missing ;)
<llutz> chosmoSantos: it might work, but you might damage your hardware
<chosmoSantos> llutz: I've dealt with plenty of computers and linux enough to not talk sh.t!
<chosmoSantos> llutz: damage??!!
<xevious> chosmoSantos: it can work, but it can also short out your motherboard
<chosmoSantos> llutz: how's so?
<drif> chosmoSantos: yes, damage
<chosmoSantos> oh shit
<xevious> chosmoSantos: PS2 is a legacy connection. it initializes when the computer boots
<xevious> chosmoSantos: it's not designed for hotplugging
<chosmoSantos> that would explain something :-(
<drif> chosmoSantos: no s.it..
<chosmoSantos> one of old pc went kaput after doing something like that
<BluesKaj> USB ports carry voltages , better not to plugin on the fly
<xevious> chosmoSantos: old systems were more succeptible to it
<chosmoSantos> in fact that would explain two cases
<chosmoSantos> oops!!
<llutz> BluesKaj: usb is hot pluggable
<drif> BluesKaj: what are you babbling about? :D
<BluesKaj> llutz, be my guest :)
<chosmoSantos> we need to move into all wireless gadgets and rid off cables
<drif> chosmoSantos: just a mental note..when something goes kaput..usual progress is not to repeat same error again :D
<BluesKaj> not millivolts like line level , real volts, above 1 or 2
<xevious> chosmoSantos: there used to be massive warnings in motherboard manuals about hotplugging PS2. (i'm thinking back to 486 motherboards that i bought) but i don't see it much anymore. maybe the motherboard manufacturers realized people would try to hotplug it when USB came out and made the boards more resilient...
<chosmoSantos> drif: I am glad I found out now :-)
<xevious> BluesKaj: of course USB carries voltage. how would it work, otherwise?
<Torch> NickPresta thanks, i'll go and give it a run through
<BluesKaj> xevious, I repeat ,not millivolts like line level , real volts, above 1 or 2
<llutz> usb = 5V
<BluesKaj> damage
<drif> BluesKaj: to what?
<xevious> BluesKaj: i'm not an expert, but i'm pretty sure the USB hub monitors the ground connection to detect if something is plugged in
<xevious> BluesKaj: and only brings up the higher voltage connections when there's something attached
<llutz> thats the reason for the longer ground-connectors in usb-plugs. they lose connection last
<drif> BluesKaj: would make using those flash memories a bitch, eh?
<xevious> BluesKaj: one of the main reasons for creating USB was to make something that was safely hotswappable
<chosmoSantos> thanks god cables will be a thing of the past soo. Only those wireless keyboards, are those encrypted? I mean somebody could sit a few feets away and sniff every keystroke you make much like a keylogger
<xevious> chosmoSantos: my logitech wireless keyboard was encrypted
<drif> chosmoSantos: I don't believe those are
<llutz> xevious: nope, main reason was to push something different than firewire into the market (by m$ &co)
<drif> xevious: was it?
<xevious> chosmoSantos: you ever used a wireless keyboard and mouse on a regular basis?
<xevious> i did for a couple years and then went back to wired
<drif> xevious: these's truely are strange..sometimes they just go heywire..and nothing has changed - not my location nor transfer/receivers location..
<NickPresta> xevious, I know what you mean. I hate my wireless keyboard. My wireless mouse is fine until I have to change the batteries ;)
<BluesKaj> blah blah ... fine dowhat you want ...see if i care but unplugging and plugging equipment of any kind whaile there's power at the connect is not a good policy ...take it from an old audio guy whose blown a few components over the yrs taking shortcuts
<owl> oh noez. it workes.
<sk1t3lles> can anyone tell me why in my kdm settings I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp set, but for some reason X still listens on the tcp port, why is this?
<drif> NickPresta: I like Logitech G7 for that reason :D takes 5secs to get a fresh one
<owl> dvd was the solution for every problem in the known universe ^^
<xevious> llutz: no. if you recall, usb1 was 12mb/s, whereas firewire was 400mb/s. they were not initially designed to compete. firewire was intended for digital video and to possibly be a replacement for SCSI. usb, being only 12mb/s was intended for things that didnt use as high bandwidth. then they made usb2 and it all got confusing
<xevious> my friend has a logitech wireless mouse and get this: if it's too close to his _WIRED_ keyboard, it gets interference and won't move correctly
<llutz> xevious: they could have used firewire for all those things, but the patents weren't owned by m$, so they "invented" the crappy USB1
<drif> xevious: I believe that's my reason as well
<genii> I like how my UW320 scsi drives are still faster than my sata2 300 drives
<BluesKaj> RF interference
* owl now runs on kubuntu ^^
<drif> xevious: actually same prob with my philips wireless headset
<owl> damn. i guess i need a new cd-drive..
<drif> xevious: ran out of livingroom :-\
<owl> ibm will kill me...
<llutz> xevious: enough ov conspiracy :)
<xevious> llutz: MS didn't invent usb...
<llutz> genii: s-ata drives are much cheaper
<llutz> xevious: true, but they forced it
<xevious> llutz: ever seen a firewire mouse?
<sk1t3lles> can anyone tell me why in my kdm settings I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp set, but for some reason X still listens on the tcp port, why is this?
<xevious> llutz: there's no established protocol for a firewire mouse. USB has all the HID descriptors for generic devices
<genii> llutz: Yes :)
<Arwen> I've got a package that refuses to purge, what can I do about it? Synaptic fails with "error running post-install script"
<xevious> heheh
<xevious> UPS is too slow :\
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> how to apt-get with the gpg key?
<llutz> Arwen: no hint, why post-install fails?
<xevious> well thanks for your help, everyone. and thanks for the debate, llutz.
<Arwen> llutz, no.
<xevious> i'm gonna hook up this KVM switch now
<llutz> xevious: just kidding
<xevious> llutz: it was fun :D
<xevious> byebye
<llutz> cu
<llutz> Arwen: try aptitude purge and hope for more verbose error-msg
<Arwen> ah screw that, I just nuked the script to make it finish
<drif> alejandro: you mean something like on this page? 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu"
<sacater> how do i stop kde from loading things up when i start it, ie: compiz
<evri2> Anyone know how to change background of kio-sysinfo?
<miketalanca> I have quite a large problem. I was moving some things between two hard drives and Konqueror stopped responding. So, I went for the GUI restart, but after the screen went black, nothing happened. So I restarted the machine, and now i get no login.
<miketalanca> The "nvidia" screen comes up to show tha the drivers are working, but nothing more.
<miketalanca> If it matters, all that was running at the time was Compiz Fusion and Firefox.
<joey382> what's the command to change the volume?
<alejandro> yes drif, i woul to encode apt-get/aptitude network traffic
<alejandro> some answer?
<miketalanca> Is anyone there? o-0 I have a huge problem.
<drif> alejandro: that page didn't tell you?
<drif> miketalanca: this channel never sleeps..
<NickPresta> !patience | miketalanca
<ubotu> miketalanca: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<waylandbill> miketalanca: all problems seem huge to the person experiencing them. :-)
<jason__10> Hello. Im creating a Kubuntu blog. If anyone wants to have a look at it so far.. http://jayskubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/08/edit-your-kde-menu.html  This is one is about creating your own kde menu.
<drif> miketalanca: can you get to console pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<jerome_> hi guys what can i use to get video support in firefox? much like wmplayer does for windows firefox
<jerome_> what is the kubuntu equivalent
<llutz> jerome_: mplayer-plugin
<alejandro> yes drif, but that page it is only for medibuntu.org mirrors
<drif> alejandro: I was after general idea there
<jerome_> thanks llutz
<jerome_> flash plugin for firefox is called what undep adept manager?
<llutz> jerome_: flashplugin-nonfree
<jerome_> thanks
<jerome_> weird first time really using a linux box
<jerome_> so meh i prefer gui
<jerome_> any good newsreaders like grabit? i heard klibido was goo
<jerome_> good
<jerome_> bit worried about command line only unpar programs, took par2 for now
<miketalanca> I have quite a large problem. I was moving some things between two hard drives and Konqueror stopped responding. So, I went for the GUI restart, but after the screen went black, nothing happened. So I restarted the machine, and now i get no login.
<miketalanca>  <miketalanca> The "nvidia" screen comes up to show tha the drivers are working, but nothing more.
<drif> miketalanca: can you get to console pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<Daisuke_Laptop> klibido is decent
<miketalanca> Yeah
<fannagoganna> for good newsreaders, there's knode
<sk1t3lles> when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this?
<drif> miketalanca: well, that's atleast something
<Daisuke_Laptop> jerome_: par2 is (in my experience) faster in linux than windows
<jerome_> well something that deals with pars included in 1 program + grabbing nzbs etc would be cool
<jerome_> i use quickpar in windows
<jerome_> but i hear par2 and klibido are the way to go
<jerome_> so ill try those out im used to grabit and quickpar, tried altbinz etc didnt like it
<Daisuke_Laptop> quickpar is nice, but a slow implementarion of the algorithm
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you were looking for a more agent-like experience, try pan
<Daisuke_Laptop> i always favored powergrab2k myself
<jerome_> i heard pan was only in beta stage
<jerome_> from what i googled
<sk1t3lles> when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this?
<jerome_> what is powergrab?
<sk1t3lles> anyone have an idea?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then it's been in beta for several years
<Daisuke_Laptop> windows usenet binary downloader
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's also BNR2 for linux (and windows, for that matter), which is nice, but it's slooooow
<jerome_> question : if my linux install is on a partition and i wanted to take windows off would i just copy all files to new hdd and windows would boot?
<jerome_> or would i need to do a reinstall
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you can get it to work at all, it's been discontinued for some time
<sk1t3lles> when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this? anyone have an idea to what is going on?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you want to get rid of windows altogether?
<jerome_> yeh
<jerome_> linux/windows share hdd atm partitioned
<fannagoganna> although knode, integrated into kontact, is i think better than these alternatives
<jerome_> so if i was to say get a new hdd, could i just copy all of linux partition on it and it would boot fine? or is there a need for a program like ghost
<Daisuke_Laptop> use something like qtparted or gparted to format that partition, then use it for storage, or whatever you'd like
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, there's the rub
<Daisuke_Laptop> it can be done, but i don't know how
<Daisuke_Laptop> i always go for the reinstall in an instance like that
<jerome_> snore :P but i just got it like i want it and if i can get wine to work im going to  kubuntu fulltime
<fannagoganna> or just add this disk to your LVM partitions
<alejandro> were is the ubuntu.com gpg key?
<sk1t3lles> when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this? anyone have an idea to what is going on?
<jerome_> is it just me or does my skype have less delay in kubuntu than windows?
<jerome_> ewww mplayer plugin is lame - you cant watch a clip till its buffered 100% - not like wmplayer where you can
<jerome_> any option to watch partially buffering clip?
<waylandbill> jerome_: copy the partition and use grub-install to put grub into the new drive's MBR assuming /boot is on the same parition as /
<jerome_> k thanks bill, and nm its only buffers like 20% then it plays
<sk1t3lles>  when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this? anyone have an idea to what is going on?
<adenicio> qui peu maid pour fedora?
<jerome_> question: why in windows can i set whole screen to be used 1024 mode, but in umm kubuntu i keep needing to readjust my screen caus it and windows align in diff spots so when i restart to doze i need to readjust again its really annoying
<llutz> sk1t3lles: what does "ps -ua|grep X" say about used options
<sk1t3lles> llutz: let me check
<sk1t3lles> llutz: /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-UQDVjY
<llutz> sk1t3lles: and what makes you thinking it will listen on 6001?
<sk1t3lles> llutz: cause if i scan it from another machine I see the port open and I can connect to it, thats why
<llutz> sk1t3lles: you restarted kdm after changing kdmrc?
<zgmf-x20a> hey does anyone know a really really really good website for explaining very clearly how to install .tar.gz files?  like very clear, baby steps clear, lol
<jerome_> wikipedia.org :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> most of the time you're not installing them - yet
<drif> zgmf-x20a: you don't install tar.gz - you jut extract'em
<sk1t3lles> llutz: change what in my kdmrc this is by default
<Daisuke_Laptop> a lot of tgz files are source archives, etc, that you need to first extract
<drif> oh :D
<drif> zgmf-x20a: sorry :D
<_blix_> how do I mount a floppy?
<_blix_> no jokes please
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's a floppy?
<bdgraue> my kubuntu-gutsy compiz fusion dont work right, can someone help please?  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14260/  <-- the paste of the error
<Daisuke_Laptop> aww
<zgmf-x20a> drif: hey wahst up!  lol.  so ive gone round and round in circles trying the other things we went thru... and im just going to try and get this driver plg installed step by step
<Daisuke_Laptop> too soon
<_blix_> a floppy drive
<Daisuke_Laptop> haven't used one in years
<_blix_> yeah I know
<_blix_> but this urgent
<Marfi> hey hey! does anyone know of a way to get iCalc onto a ubuntu / kubuntu install? if not, does anyone know of a good equivelant?
<Daisuke_Laptop> but you could try mount /dev/fd0 /<whatever the mountpoint is>
<_blix_> spent the last 40mins trying to find a floppy earlier
<_blix_> murder I tell u
<zgmf-x20a> ok, well, then what about a webiste that will tell me how to extract, and then how to install from what i extracted
<_blix_> k
<The_Machine> i'm logged into the kubuntu live CD at the moment.  i would like to expand the ext3 partition kubuntu is already installed on to use all of the disk space (of which I have 200 GB left), but without creating another partition.  I don't see how to do this in gparted or in qtparted. Could someone help me?  :)
<zgmf-x20a> anything like that out there?
<jerome_> we still get lots of em here in south africa
<llutz> _blix_: use mtools instead, no mounting needed ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> zgmf-x20a: what are you trying to install, first
<_blix_> Daisuke_Laptop: that doesn't work
<_blix_> mtools?
<_blix_> where is that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then go with llutz's suggestion :)
<jerome_> any good apps that are a must have on linux?
<felipeb> _blix_: clic right mouse
<_blix_> on what?
<Daisuke_Laptop> zgmf-x20a: because if it's in the repos, you're wasting a whole lot of your own time trying to compile and install :)
<felipeb> on desktop
<Daisuke_Laptop> jerome_: as far as?
<felipeb> create new
<Daisuke_Laptop> amarok for music, that's a given
<_blix_> right
<felipeb> acces to floppy
<_blix_> there is no 'Create New'
<jerome_> anything, i mean windows i use, mudmaster2k-skype-firefox/opera/grabit/quickpar/winamp/mirc/
<jerome_> anything useful
<felipeb> i have kubuntu spanish..
<jerome_> does beryl take lots of resources and can ya please explain what it does/why i would use it.
<felipeb> but I can mount my flopys..
<Marfi> amark ftw!
<bdgraue> jerome_: http://www.linux.org/apps/
<Marfi> *amarok
<jerome_> thanks bdgraue, any reason i would want bery?
<jerome_> beryl
<uakkeri> how to configure ati redeon 9600. i'm having troubles when enabling anything but mesa. i.e. tv doesn't work
<bdgraue> jerome_: http://www.opencompositing.org/
<Daisuke_Laptop> !equivalents | jerome_, this might be of interest
<ubotu> jerome_, this might be of interest: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<jerome_> thanks
<jerome_> bookmarking both
<jerome_> how do i make firefox default broswer of konqueror
<bdgraue> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jerome_> how do i set ffox to default broswer?
<judgen> howdy.
<jerome_> man kubuntu keeps opening up and i dont want it to
<jerome_> when i click a link from konversation
<jerome_> i want ffox to open
<judgen> anyone having problems with BT878 cards and fglrx?
<holzmodem> hi, how can i change the font for the desktop icons?
<uakkeri> judgen:i am
<Daisuke_Laptop> jerome_: that's easy to fix
<jerome_> where do i do it tho i know its easy but i dunno where to go
<judgen> uakkeri xorg goes black?
<uakkeri>  judgen: exactly
<Daisuke_Laptop> go into a terminal and manually edit konversation's config files to point from konq...  just kidding :D
<judgen> uakkeri ot does not seem to be a problem with the kernel though....
<uakkeri> take options from /etc/X11/xorg.conf off and everything work BUT 3d
<jerome_> where do i set it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> go to settings / konversation settings / behaviour / general
<Daisuke_Laptop> check 'use custom web browser'
<jerome_> thanks
<judgen> uakkeri hmm i dont need 3d for anything but my screensavers but i still would like it all to work.
<Daisuke_Laptop> and enter the following (without quotes): "firefox '%u'"
<padi> hi all, why isn't the field "tcp-ip printer" in the printer-add wizard not highlighted? I need that, because I have a printer connected via lan...
<uakkeri>  judgen: me also
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's:
<Daisuke_Laptop> firefox '%u'
<padi> I'm talking about kprinter
<uakkeri>  judgen: let me see
<judgen> uakkeri im sure i could use it before when i was using an older kernel.
<adenicio> i need help for my web cam im on kde 7.04,i have a webcam creative but its not install
<uakkeri>  judgen: look the options you have in xorg.conf
<adenicio> i need help for my web cam im on kde 7.04,i have a webcam creative but its not install how do i install it?
<uakkeri>  judgen: for the ati card
<chosmoSantos> when will ther ebe KDE4 desktop upgrade?
<padi> When I want to add a printer with kde print, I can only add local printer/smb or "other", but not TCP or HTTP, etc!
<padi> please help
<judgen> uakkeri: Driver		"fglrx"
<judgen> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<judgen> #	Option "FSAAEnable" "yes"
<judgen> #	Option "FSAAScale" "4"
<judgen> 	Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<judgen> 	Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<judgen> oops
<judgen> stupid client
<adenicio> i need help for my web cam im on kde 7.04,i have a webcam creative but its not install how do i install it?
<jerome_> so i installed beryl now what i dont see much difference
<uakkeri>  judgen: the same as i have
<speaker219> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jerome_> how do i get that beryl cube effect to work ,its ticked but nothing
<speaker219> jerome_ have you tried holding down the left&right mouse buttons, and then moving the mouse?
<jerome_> nope :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> (middle mouse button will give you the same effect)
<judgen> uakkeri ill just get an Intel gfx card, that will solve the issue
<jerome_> it just brings up menus
<Daisuke_Laptop> and unfortunately, gl accelerated desktops aren't working that well with kde yet (to my knowledge)
<jerome_> also how can i make sure windows key and d bring up desktop and windows k d brings up explorer type thing?
<jerome_> any way to do that?
<chosmoSantos> oh I was having this question... about KDE4 Desktop??
<chosmoSantos> when
<jerome_> windows key and e even
<chosmoSantos> will it be release for Kubuntu?
<glenni> i used beryl once and when i removed it, it tok something from the graphic config whit it and then it was done
<uakkeri>  judgen: :)
<jerome_> any way to setup windows key shortcuts - like desktop / explorer etc?
<adenicio> i need help for my web cam im on kde 7.04,i have a webcam creative but its not install how do i install it?
<judgen> jerome_ hotkeys?
<jerome_> yep
<judgen> jerome_ simple, just use the kcontrol applet. and set any combination of keys to whatever function you desire.
<jerome_> but i want to set my windows shorcuts as 10 yrs of using the doze doesnt drop easy
<padi> kdeprint is such a bug-whore... I can't even load any drivers, not even in super user mode, it says, they don't exist... eg: Laden des angeforderten Treibers nicht mglich:
<padi> Erstellen des Foomatic-Treibers fehlgeschlagen (HP-Color_LaserJet_4500,Postscript).
<jerome_> is that extra or does it come default installed judgen?
<judgen> i think its default.
<adenicio> i need help for my web cam im on kde 7.04,i have a webcam creative but its not install how do i install it?
<judgen> jerome_ click on run in menu and type kcontrol. it should load, if not you might have to install it.
<jerome_> thanks is it kinda like a device manager menu in windows?
<jerome_> or more along the lines of control panel
<padi> what a sh**
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<judgen> jerome_ yes
<jerome_> so where in k control is this menu to make shortcuts?
<judgen> controlpaneol
<chosmoSantos> anybody got an idea of when will KDE4 be available for Kubuntu? Thanks
<chosmoSantos> I kinda wanna have it
<judgen> jerome_ in the swedish version its located somewhere in language or pheripals i think. I cant quite remember right now.
<jerome_> thanks
<judgen> np
<jerome_> yep keyboard shorcuts in regional
<jerome_> thanks
<sumguy231> @chosmoSantos: There are already packages for it in Feisty for development versions, though I don't necessarily recommend using them.
<sumguy231> They're in the Universe repository.
<jerome_> what is it called when you go to desktop? show desktop shortcut?
<chosmoSantos> sumguy231: ok about the WM?
<chosmoSantos> sumguy231: you know the new look SVG icons and so on
<sumguy231> I haven't installed the packages, so I don't know if it's a new enough build to include Oxygen, sorry.
<chosmoSantos> sumguy231: something more complete other than scattered packages
<jerome_> im trying to set show desktop to windows key + d - i cant seem to find the right description under keyboard shortcuts what would it be called
<chosmoSantos> sumguy231: but I am talking about KDE4 you the complete DM
<sumguy231> It depends on what you mean by 'scattered packages' - if you're asking when they'll have a kde4 virtual package that installs everything, I don't know. But just installing all of the kde4* packages will do you if you really want it. They probably won't bother with formalities like that until the RC versions.
<judgen> jerome_ sorry, i have no idea. MAybe minimize all or something.
<chosmoSantos> sumguy231: k thanks
<sumguy231> @judgen and such: Is "Toggle showing desktop" what you want?
<chosmoSantos> sumguy231: do you think it'll be kewl?
<sumguy231> @chosmoSantos: ^Probably. :)
<judgen> kde4 is cool
<jerome_> so far ive managed to make it minimize each window individually with win + d i want it to do all
<jerome_> any ideas?
<judgen> btw is compiz-fusion as well integrated and easy to setup nowdays for kde as it is for gnome?
<sumguy231> I didn't have much luck with compiz-fusion, I had more luck with Beryl. But it's supposedly included with Kubuntu Gutsy, so maybe it will be more integrated then.
<jerome_> nevermind i found it
<judgen> sumguy231 nice
<judgen> sumguy231 do you remember the release date?
<sumguy231> @jerome_: setting "Toggle Showing Desktop" to Win+D under "Global Shortcuts" does exactly that for me.
<jerome_> yeah i couldnt find that :P
<sumguy231> Did you now?
<jerome_> where abouts is that on the menu
<sumguy231> @judgen: No, but it's something like a couple months or something. Which has me worried, because it doesn't seem like it will be ready by then. Maybe they'll delay it.
<sumguy231> @jerome_: It's in System Settings/Keyboard and Mouse/Keyboard Shortcuts/Shortcut Schemes. Once you're there just type 'show' in the search filter.
<jerome_> i cant get win key + d to work
<jerome_> its set to that but its not minimizing
<judgen> Gutsy Gibbon, who will be succeeding
<judgen> the Feisty Fawn as the focus of our development love in a few short
<judgen> weeks, for release in October 2007.
<jerome_> its not doing anything
<jerome_> its set to win + d
<jerome_> but it aint minizing
<judgen> 18 october to be exact
<scorpking> hi ppl. how do i check the connection speed of ppp0?
<sumguy231> @jerome_: Hmm.... I guess I don't know then, really. It works fine for me. Sorry. I assume you hit 'apply' after that, right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sumguy231: you must not have been around for the high-speed feisty launch :P
<jerome_> win e works
<jerome_> but not wind d
<jerome_> snore
<sumguy231> @judgen: Oh, I thought we were talking about KDE4. Oops. :)
<sumguy231> @jerome_: That's really weird. Sorry, I don't know.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, and no, kde4 (as a whole) won't be done, but kde4 != kde 4.0.  look at the improvements to come up gradually on kde 3
<rignes> Is there a way in KDE to have the "alwasy on top" option set every time you run a program?
<jerome_> snore win + d dont work
<judgen> jerome_ have you looked at both pages that no other function is mapped to the same "win+d" combination?
<rignes> I can do it once it is running manually, but it doesn't stick between closing and then rerunning it.
<jerome_> but win + e does
<jerome_> its default install
<jerome_> so i dont see why it should be
<jerome_> and i removed minimize from win + d
<sumguy231> @rignes: Right-click on a window, go to 'advanced', and then go to 'Special application settings'.
<jerome_> resetting defaultsagain
<judgen> sumguy231 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+specs is looks pretty on scheduale to me (gutsy that is)
<jerome_> works now was some issue with it not having registered that win+d wasnt in use anymore from minimize
<jerome_> even tho id disabled it and set it to none
<sumguy231> @judgen: Oh yeah, I have no doubts about Gutsy. I'm really excited, looks like an excellent release. :)
<jerome_> thanks sum
<judgen> sumguy231 seems to be the best release yet
<jerome_> ok next question - is there anyway to make my wifi connect by default with a set passkey?
<sumguy231> @rignes: Then go to 'preferences',  check 'keep above',  change the dropdown to 'apply now', and check that checkbox to the right. I'll admit I don't really know what it's for, but I think it makes KDE happy. :)
<jerome_> caus i hate having to do it manually but i dont see an option
<rignes> sumguy231: Thanks, that is exactly what I needed! :D
<merle> Hallo???
<merle> hello??
<owl> hi..
<scorpking> halo
<merle> germans here?
<scorpking> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<owl> yes
<owl> <- german. at least my passport says...
<merle> Is hier ein Junge, der Lust hat mit mir priv zu chatten? Bin auch m ...
<jerome_> the desktop menu  - is there anyway to force it to show my firefox bookmarks ? atm its showing the konqueror ones
<chosmoSantos> halo is a m$ game
<owl> wtf?!
<chosmoSantos> as far as I know
<jerome_> was is das :
<jerome_> :P
<jerome_> nein
<jerome_> :P
<judgen> haha private chats...
<jerome_> i dont sprechen zi deutsch :P
<jerome_> so i wont be any help
<merle> was is damit >jerome, judgen ?
<judgen> owl is german
<owl> might you should switch to english, merle?
<jerome_> owl is lying :P he understood less than i did :P
<jerome_> hence his wtf
<jerome_> :P
<judgen> aaah
<merle> owl: why?
<judgen> i understood, but i cant answer in german
<owl> jerome_: hehehehehehehehehe, no further commets ;)
<alejandro> how to change to nvidia binary module?
<owl> merle: it's more polite to speak en in an international channel
<judgen> damnit i need to get up in 18 hours =(
<jerome_> ek kan afrikaans praat :P maar my deutsch is aaklig
<merle> ahhh
<judgen> Jag kan ven prata lite svenska om det hjlper.
<merle> is it possible to chat private?
<scorpking> i'm using a cellphone for my internet connection. if i use konversation or kopete i can connect but konqueror say 'could not connect to host htt..'. any ideas?
<U238Willy> and hereyes it is
<U238Willy> whoops
<U238Willy> .. /query <nick>
<U238Willy> to chat in private
<jerome_> was that swedish or swiss judgen?
<judgen> swedish
<jerome_> heh i actually understood a bit of that due to afrikaans :P
<judgen> there is no language called swiss
<jerome_> yeah well swiss german/swiss french, italian etc :P
<jerome_> they speak funny :P
<Sanne> !offtopic
<judgen> they speak german, french and moranic in swizerland.
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<judgen> =)
<jerome_> !buzzkill :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buzzkill :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerome_> anyhow thanks for help all when ive got more time to spend ill port my games to linux and clear windows
<jerome_> but not till the weekend its time consuming
<judgen> btw, what is the even more stripped down metapackage of kde? kubuntu-desktop is the large one and kdebase is the smaller one. But what is the name of the smallest one?
<jerome_> what can i do with an amd-k62 550mhz , 5 gig hdd, 256 mb ram pc?
<jerome_> any use as a server?
<scorpking> yes
<judgen> jerome_ yes
<Sanne> judgen: I think it's kde-core
<jerome_> what would i make it do that this pc isnt doing already tho
<judgen> Sanne thanks
<sumguy231> @judgen: I don't think it gets more minimal than that short of just installing the kdelibs.
<Sanne> :)
<judgen> sumguy231 it was kde-core i was looking for.
<scorpking> jerome_: my server is 200mhz, 96mb ram
<sumguy231> Yeah, you're right. Sorry.
<jerome_> and what do you have it do for ya scrop?
<judgen> jerome_ i have an ir-server at 33mhz and 4mb ram.
<jerome_> a firewall box?
<jerome_> or what?
<jerome_> what kinda use could i put it to
<scorpking> jerome_: 320gb hd. file and web server. :)
<Feudster> Hello
<judgen> jerome_ you could have it as a fileserver, webserver, router, firewall, vnc, ssh, ftp, nsf you name it
<judgen> but i think you need a larger harddrive for some of those things
<jerome_> yeah, im thinking i dump a 40gig hdd in it and keep it as a media center, connected through to the tv
<judgen> my 33mhz server has an 80mb harddisk.
<jerome_> why bother keeping it jud?
<judgen> jerome_ it will be too weak to play HD content though at that clockspeed, and the lack of sse in k6 processors-
<Feudster> is it easy to set up a web server in ubuntu?
<scorpking> yes
<Feudster> which app do i look for?
<judgen> jerome_ it runs fanless, and 33mhz is plenty for running my infrared remote server.
<judgen> Feudster apache
<scorpking> Feudster: apache
<Feudster> thx
<jerome_> one issue i need to sort out in linux is routing, lemme explain in south africa where i am bandwidth is EXPENSIVE - you pay an arm and a leg for bandwidth here, and small caps like 3gb on most accs. - so what i need to do is route bandwidth as local is cheaper i buy 2 accs , 1 local, 1 int, currently in windows i have a program called routesentry that routes the 2 connections so that local uses local, int uses int etc, how can i do that
<jerome_> in linux or do i need an ipcop box or something?
<judgen> jerome_ no idea, i have 1000mbit in the wall.... i dont have that problem.
<jerome_> here 4mb is fastest connection and say a 4gb cap costs you like R500 , so that  about 80 us dollars
<jerome_> just for the bandwidth
<jerome_> never mind line rental etc
<adaptr> jerome_ ipcop *is* Linux, one can do anything the other can
<Feudster> does apache come pre installed with ubuntu?
<adaptr> no
<Feudster> or available through update
<Feudster> ok
<adaptr> yes
<adenicio> help i got a webcame usb name creative i want to know how to install the pilots for it
<jerome_> so i really need to find out how to route traffic
<adaptr> jerome_ indeed :)
<jerome_> or else i cant use linux its too expensive
<Thothra> Apache comes with the LAMP install of Ubuntu.
<sumguy231> @Feudster: You might want to install the server image, since it will also install MySQL+PHP and most other things you might need.
<adaptr> jerome_ if you know what "local" means then you can set IP ranges quite easily
<Feudster> is it hard for a noob to install apache?
<adenicio> help i got a webcame usb name creative i want to know how to install the pilots for it.its not working
<scorpking> Feudster: sudo aptitude install apache. put your website in /var/www/.
<Bizzeh> hey, if i install kubuntu 7.04 and then install xgl and compiz-kde, what do i need to do to have it work properly?
<adaptr> Feudster that depends on what you want it to do
<Feudster> just want to serve some simple html
<adaptr> Bizzeh xgl is not needed
<adenicio> help i got a webcame usb name creative i want to know how to install the pilots for it.its not working
<adaptr> Feudster that's what they all say :)
<mayeco> sudo aptitude install apache
<jerome_> well see my int comes over my wifi from a router not at my home - and my local i use bridge to connect
<adenicio> help i got a webcame usb name creative i want to know how to install the pilots for it.its not working
<inaety> where is support for compiz-fusion?
<jerome_> http://antibody.za.net/new/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=32 - is what im looking for , if you can let me know how i would do that
<alejandro> howto use nvidia drivers?
<adaptr> I think you eat them
<adenicio> help i got a webcame usb name creative i want to know how to install the pilots for it.its not working
<adenicio> lol
<scorpking> lol
<scorpking> alejandro: download it from nvidia website and install it. that's one way of doing it.
<judgen> jerome_ i just plug it into the wall and its costs me 22eur a month
<judgen> jerome_ 1000mbit no caps
<alejandro> i dont want to do that
<adenicio> lol
<judgen> but i think they have some limit on bittorrent though. Seems to never get into same speeds as my other activities, like ftp and such
<adenicio> help i got a webcame usb name creative i want to know how to install the pilots for it.its not working
<alejandro> i wana charge modules tat are already installed
<alejandro> and run
<jerome_> thats not helping :( its making me jealous
<jerome_> if i have a list, databse of all local ips (south africa) how hard would it be to router that thru 1 con and int thru wifi default con
<adenicio> help i got a webcame usb name creative i want to know how to install the pilots for it.its not working
<jerome_> anyhow time for me to sleep and boot to the dreaded windows box for scanning
<jerome_> thanks for all the help ill bug ya with routing sometime
<judgen> i think ill crawl to bed too, cya dudes and dudettes
<scorpking> anyone know how to check the speed of a connection? irc is the only thing i can use my computer for and it suck. :/ i think it's too slow
<ubuntu_> i have a problem after windows instalation grub boot disappear and when i try install it agaain i fail , also the partation that ubuntu install on seem to be damage anyone  can help me to repaire it ?
<scorpking> ubuntu_: you have to install windows before linux to make things easy. windows will replace the mbr. not sure how to fix it.
<uakkeri> how to remake xorg.conf?
<Thothra> uakkeri : I think in the file it tells you the command near the top to rebuild it from scratch.
<hayami> hi
<hayami> anyone here knows how to use XGngeo?
<hayami> or Xmame?
<hayami> any help ?:P
<uakkeri>  Thothra: yes
<uakkeri>  Thothra: thank you
<Thothra> np
<BluesKaj> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> thx i will read it and if something needed of course i will ask again :)
<hayami> anyone knows about XGngeo?
<scorpking> hayami: what is XGngeo?
<NickPresta> !ask | hayami
<ubotu> hayami: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hayami> well
<hayami> i know about it dude :P
<hayami> just that there's a problem with something about called Bios
<hayami> and other folders i can't find it's an emulator tu run some games like king of fighters and a lot of arcade games
<scorpking> never heard of it. will look it up some time...
<hayami> thanks buddy
<hayami> there's another one called Xmame
<hayami> but i can't read the roms that's weird O.o
<lkjlkj> can I adjust the brightness on my laptop? it's really bright.
<drif> lkjlkj: which brand?
#kubuntu 2007-08-29
<lkjlkj> toshiba A105
<scorpking> lkjlkj: there will be a key that you have to press together with the second function key. it's usually on top.
<Thothra> lkjlkj: Open up your System Settings
<purpleposeidon> kompare is magical!
<Thothra> Then navigate to Monitor and Display
<semistud2354> does anyone know the command to find out your ip, subnet mask, and gateway
<drif> lkjlkj: on some models there is Fn key or similar - that one combined with arrow up/down or left/right might adjust brightness
<Thothra> Second tab lets you adjust the gamma
<semistud2354> the konsole command
<Thothra> ifconfig -a
<lkjlkj> fn key doesn't work
<drif> lkjlkj: but it exists?
<lkjlkj> drif:yes
<Thothra> Do what I said lkjlkj
<lkjlkj> Thothra: it's open
<Thothra> In Monitor & Display
<Thothra> second tab
<semistud2354> does anyone know the command to find out your ip, subnet mask, and gateway
<semistud2354> ??
<lkjlkj> Thothra: ok I'm seeing if it works
<scorpking> semistud2354: ifconfig -a
<Thothra> yeah semistud
<gemidjy> anyone has idea/advice on what app. to you use to upload multiple files on picasaweb without using its web interface ?
<semistud2354> o
<gemidjy> f-spot is out of question
<semistud2354> cuz im at usf right now...trying to get my xbox connected to live
<semistud2354> but ist messin
<semistud2354> up
<semistud2354> i was thinkin about using my ip on my laptop...
<Daisuke_Laptop> how bout picasa?
<scorpking> semistud2354: ur confusing me. lol
<gemidjy> Daisuke_Laptop: I avoid use proprietary software
<gemidjy> using*
<semistud2354> i can connect to the net using my laptop
<semistud2354> but my xbox doesnt work
<Thothra> semistud: I blame Microsoft..
<gemidjy> semistud2354: get rid of Xbox
<drif> gemidjy: nice tips..
<Daisuke_Laptop> then don't complain when you can't upload through a proprietary protocol, and try not to push the FOSS-only mindset on others, there's nothing wrong with an xbox.
<scorpking> semistud2354: mmm... good luck. haha
<semistud2354> i did that command
<semistud2354> and alot of info poped up
<Daisuke_Laptop> linux is about choice, he chooses to use that, you choose not to, everyone gets along
<gemidjy> drif: it was a tip, not tips, that simple
<drif> gemidjy: well atleast it wasn't a bit creative
<gemidjy> Daisuke_Laptop: go poo somewhere else please
<semistud2354> is there a way to find out what my wireless card is connected to
<semistud2354> like
<gemidjy> drif: true, I could have been more poetic
<semistud2354> just the ip of my wireless card
<drif> gemidjy: least you could have done
<gemidjy> not much into poetry
<semistud2354> is there like a wireless info command
<gemidjy> Daisuke_Laptop: HTTP is proprietary protocol?
<semistud2354> like ls wifi
<semistud2354> or something
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<Thothra> iwconfig
<gemidjy> semistud2354: iwconfig
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, i worded that wrong
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's picasa web
<Thothra> but your wireless is listed in ifconfig anyways
<gemidjy> Daisuke_Laptop: u have no clue u idiot
<Daisuke_Laptop> you could use picasa *GASP* to upload to picasaweb, but you choose not to.  don't complain.
<Daisuke_Laptop> gemidjy: enough trolling.
<gemidjy> tzk tzk, this channel gets full of scum
<semistud2354> i went to "whats my ip.com" and it gave me a different ip address then the one that linux is saying i have
<drif> I'm sure this is not right place to ask :D but my friend is planning on installing kubuntu dualboot with vista. expecting adversities?
<Daisuke_Laptop> call me an idiot then say the channel's full of scum.  that's funny
<Thothra> semistud, you must be behind a router
<Thothra> or other layer 3 network device
<scorpking> semistud2354: route -n
<semistud2354> yea im behind a router
<semistud2354> but i turned off dchp...so usf cant see it lol
<drif> Daisuke_Laptop: atleast it followed some logic, eh :D
<Thothra> hmm, how are you online if you turned off DHCP?
<scorpking> semistud2354: then the router will have the ip u got from the website.
<drif> Thothra: manually setting the ip/etc..
<Thothra> gotcha
<semistud2354> so that whats my ip thing is my routers ip
<edemilson> ola alguem poderia me ajudar com uma lexmark x4270
<semistud2354> so what i do is type route -n
<ubuntu_> ubotu:  the partation that ubuntu was inatalled after windows instalation its type now is W95 Ext'd (LBA) and linux can't see it
<semistud2354> and pick the destination with the genmask 255.255.255.0
<ubuntu_>  ubotu  the partation that ubuntu was inatalled after windows instalation its type now is W95 Ext'd (LBA) and linux can't see it
<semistud2354> right??
<scorpking> semistud2354: to see where the traffic gos to but that won't help much in your case i think.
<semistud2354> it freakin worked last year
<semistud2354> i dont know what the heck happend
<semistud2354> i simply put my laptops ip in
<semistud2354> and it connected
<Thothra> microsoft servers might be messed up, MSDN was under construction yesterday afternoon
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> so noone could connect
<Thothra> can you ping the xbox servers?
<lkjlkj> Thothra: thanks! that's better. Is there any way to reduce the brightness even more?
<semistud2354> cuz ive been trying to connect for the past like
<semistud2354> 3 days
<Thothra> hmm, yeah, use a darker color scheme
<scorpking> semistud2354: it sounds like u need to be on ur xbox solving the problem, not linux.
<semistud2354> im on both
<semistud2354> i need to get an ip
<ubuntu__> hayami: tried #gametome?
<semistud2354> that works on my xbox
<hayami> ok
<hayami> thanks
<semistud2354> i dunno
<semistud2354> thanx for your help anyway
<scorpking> semistud2354: run ipconfig /all on xbox
<hayami> i guess is not help xD i'm the only one there lol
<Feudster> what app should i use to play back audio cds? all i get is choppy playback
<Angelus> BluesKaj: i blowed my system again lol
<scorpking> Feudster: tried xmms?
<Feudster> yes i have xmms playing shoutcast np, but it wont play audio cds
<lkjlkj_> well it's really the whites I mean, not the bars that are any issue. :)
<scorpking> Feudster: it's supposed to. don't know why it doesn't.
<Feudster> i drop the file into playlist and nothing appears
<scorpking> Feudster: try to rip the disks to your computer and play it from there.
<Feudster> it wont rip either
<scorpking> disk damaged?
<Feudster> nope plays on cd player
<Feudster> oh well
<valerio> hi
<scorpking> might be ur rom.
<Feudster> well it works in windoze
<scorpking> lol. beats me then.
<Feudster> thx anyway
<scorpking> np
<miketalanca> I have quite a large problem. I was moving some things between two hard drives and Konqueror stopped responding (I use Kubuntu). So, I went for the GUI restart, but after the screen went black, nothing happened. So I restarted the machine, and now i get no login.
<Daisuke_Laptop> can you hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a tty?
<miketalanca> Yeah.
<drif> Daisuke_Laptop: I already told him that - atleast he told me he got there
<kcg> hi there, can anyone tell me how to remove apache2 completely on feisty?
<miketalanca> I tried restarting kdm, but nothing happened; it just took me back to the same black screen.
<SinisterDragon> Does anyone know how to get the psp to work under kubuntu?
<SinisterDragon> I can deleate or write any files to it
<SinisterDragon> cant*
<scorpking> miketalanca: hd is one partition?
<drif> kcg: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<drif> kcg: or using adept manager
<miketalanca> scorpking: yeah
<uakkeri> how to install ati radeon 9600 fglrx drivers... can someone guide me?
<SinisterDragon> When I go to copy a file to the psp it just shows right away. Not writing to the psp but it shows under /media/psp/ untill I unmount it
<kcg> drif, I will have a go with the command first.... btw, im trying to reinstall egroupware
<scorpking> miketalanca: not mounted as read only?
<kcg> drif, damn, now i got this error when i try to purge apache2.
<kcg> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<drif> !pastebin | kcg
<ubotu> kcg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<drif> kcg: could you copy/paste more of it - if there were something else
<kcg> thx drif, i will do it now
* genii sips a coffee
<miketalanca> scorpking: Nope
<kcg> drif, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35479/
<kcg> actually a big chunk of error
<scorpking> miketalanca: if u remount it does the files u copied show up?
<kcg> drif, what i am trying to do is to remove and reinstall the whole egroupware completely, including the apache2 config
<scorpking> miketalanca: run dmesg | tail to see if there is any messages.
<miketalanca> scorpking: Yes the files are all there; I will run that right now
<rignes> sparrw?
<miketalanca> scorpking: Yeah, there are a few things that come up.
<miketalanca> scorpking: some things about bluetooth...and a few errors referencing my slave drive (hdd)
<kcg> drif, just did a sudo apt-get autoremove and purge remove apache2
<scorpking> miketalanca: what's the errors about ur slave hd? also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the reason gui doesn't start.
<miketalanca> scorpking: it says "I/O error, dev hdd, sector (numbers); and "buffer I/O error on device hdd1, logical block (numbers
<scorpking> miketalanca: ur hd is stuffed. unplug it and get dd_rescue to copy it to a new hd of the same size.
<scorpking> miketalanca: sometimes u only have one chance to recover so keep it off until ur ready to copy ur info off it.
<miketalanca> scorpking: alright, thanks. I am guessing that the gui-based error will be near the bottom of this document?
<scorpking> miketalanca: yes
<miketalanca> scorpking: theres "Backtrace" with nothing under it  and before that all it says is "initializing extension [whatever] "
<scorpking> miketalanca: ya i can't access pastebin so i can't take a look at the log file. the word error come up anywhere?
<scorpking> miketalanca: also if any of the files on / gets mounted from hdd1 the hd will be the problem.
<BluesKaj> look in: system settings/network settings
<ubuntu__> !ati | uakkeri
<ubotu> uakkeri: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> oops, someting I forgot to enter 20 mins ago
<miketalanca> scorpking: so you're saying that if I had anything relating to login on my slave drive, that would cause this?
<miketalanca> scorpking: I didn't find anything marked as an error in the log
<scorpking> miketalanca: ya. is ur root partition mounted on hdd?
<miketalanca> scorpking: nope, the only thing related to the system I might have on that hard drive is a wallpaper or my kdm splash
<Daisuke_Laptop> i want to know why dell disabled hardware virtualization on the 1420n
<scorpking> miketalanca: so ur system will run if the hd is removed. unmount it and go back to tty7 and restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's probably at least a decent reason, but meh.
<BioVorE> its because it casues problems with some stuff..
<Daisuke_Laptop> i haven't even found a way to enable it in the bios (as it claims it's disabled by bios, i kinda hoped it would be that simple)
<BluesKaj> uakkeri, use adept to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<scorpking> miketalanca: check /var/log/kdm.log . maybe there is something in there.
<miketalanca> scorpking: I don't see anything in the kdm log, but I will try restarting X with the hard drive unmounted
<evri2> guys the disk i mounted is shown as a directory.It is not shown as hardisk
<scorpking> thats normal
<evri2> scorpking: mine is normal?
<scorpking> miketalanca: no
<genii> evri2: On linux there aren't drive letters.
<scorpking> miketalanca: what graphics card do u have?
<scorpking> evri2: no. everything is in directories.
<uakkeri> BluesKaj:i might try the binary driver this time
<miketalanca> scorpking: nvidia geforce 7600GT
<evri2> genii: i think you couldn't understand my problem.I have 2 ntfs drives and one of them(sda1) mounted and shown as a drive in /media/sda1  however other ntfs drive is not shown as a drive.It is shown as directory in /media
<scorpking> miketalanca: sometimes the drivers get messed up and it will give you a blank screen on tty7 but it will show up in the logs.
<uakkeri> BluesKaj: i got dr it working with that packet but then tv card stopped working
<scorpking> miketalanca: do you have the binary drivers for ur card?
<miketalanca> scorpking: so should I change the drivers back to "nv" in x?
<evri2>    /dev/disk/by-uuid/F044B5EA44B5B3A6 /media/sda1 fuseblk         <--this is my sda1 ntfs drive
<miketalanca> I used envy to install my drivers
<genii> evri2: So then it appears it was mounted to /media then and not to some more sane place like /meadia/descriptivenamehere
<evri2>  /dev/disk/by-uuid/bd90cf64-3ed3-473f-b588-2e3b6823aa77 /media/sda5 fuseblk   <--and this is sda5
<rignes> Does anyone know of a way to mount mdf cd-images w/o converting them to an iso?  The 'sudo mount -o loop /mdffile.mdf /media/cdrom' tells me I have to provide a file system but iso9660 doesn't work when provided.
<evri2> why do second one have more stuff
<evri2> i tried to mkswap second one
<evri2> that hurt sb there
<evri2> ?
<scorpking> miketalanca: not sure if that will help. try going to runlevel 1 and reinstall the drivers. after that go back to runlevel 5 without rebooting.
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates ntfs swap partitions
<scorpking> miketalanca: before u go.
<miketalanca> scorpking: ok
<scorpking> miketalanca: u might get the same problem every time u restart the computer. i'm not sure how to fix it but to reinstall while passing runlevel 1.
<miketalanca> scorpking: I'll give that a try, thanks
<scorpking> miketalanca: good luck.
<scorpking> is there any way to hide these stupid 'has left the server', 'has joined this channel' crap in konversation?
<drewcipher> scorpking:  yes
<drif> scorpking: Chat window -> Hide join/part/nick
<scorpking> thanx!
<drif> np, took a sec to check it out ;) I use irssi myself
<scorpking> drif: i'm using Konversation. no Chat window. :(
<drif> scorpking: hm?
<drif> scorpking: but you found the needed setting though=
<drif> ?
<scorpking> drif: i know some other clients have the option. can't find this one.
<drif> scorpking: if not - it's under konversation settings ->
<scorpking> drif: busy looking...
<drif> scorpking: yes, I looked it from konversation myself - my irssi is purely text based
<drif> scorpking: Configure->Configure Konversation->Chat window->Hide join/part/nick..
<scorpking> drif: one sec.
<miketalanca> scorpking: I believe I may have found the problem, and it's something I initiated not knowing it would do this much harm.
<scorpking> drif: haha... not there but i'll sort it out. thanx anyway. :)
<miketalanca> scorpking: I repeatedly tried to install alien arena, an FPS, but kept getting an error about having an old version of libc6, so I installed a package that contained a newer version.
<miketalanca> scorpking: I think that broke a huge number of packages in the process
<scorpking> miketalanca: does it look fixable? :/
<drif> scorpking: what's not there?
<BioVorE> miketalanca: to get the old glibc just install the gcc-3.4 compiler
<BioVorE> or libstdc++5.6 or something like that
<drif> scorpking: yes, it's definitely there
<miketalanca> scorpking: I wrote down a list of the packages it removed (there was a bunch) in fixing the dependencies for the new libc6, and some things uninstalled that looked like they should stay, such as ubuntu-minimal and build-essential :/
<drif> scorpking: ok I made one error it seems not Configure but Settings->and the rest is same
<scorpking> miketalanca: outch!
<miketalanca> scorpking: but if I remove libc6, there goes the rest of my system, correct?
<scorpking> miketalanca: sorry but i'm not sure how u gonna fix that. try sudo apt-get upgrade.
<miketalanca> scorpking: would it be safe to uninstall it and then reinstall it from the repo's (whatever version is there)?
<drif> scorpking: Settings->Configure Konversation->Chat window->Hide join/part/nick.. (not it should be correct)
<drif> not=now
<miketalanca> scorpking: one package not upgraded, and it's related to compiz fusion
<scorpking> miketalanca: u need libc6 for a lot of things.
<drif> scorpking: Settings->Configure Konversation->Behavior->Chat window->Hide join/part/nick.. :D last try
<genii> underdog5004: You here?
<miketalanca> scorpking: yeah, I know, but would I be able to issue one command, say telling it to uninstall then immediately reinstall without doing any harm, or would that be impossible?
<scorpking> drif: one sec.
<x_link> What's the name of the package manager in Kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Adept
<drif> x_link: Adept Manager
<x_link> Ahh right. Thanks alot!
<x_link> I appreicate it.
<scorpking> miketalanca: i'm not sure. what's the worst that can happen right? lol. man aptitude or man dpkg. might help more than me. :/
<scorpking> drif: fixed! thanx a mil. :-D
<miketalanca> scorpking: I think formatting would be an easier solution than trying to work this out...
<drif> scorpking: you're welcome
<miketalanca> scorpking: thanks a ton for your time though
<scorpking> miketalanca: its quicker but that won't teach u much. haha... ur welcome.
<drif> scorpking: you took words out of my mouth :D
<scorpking> lol
<drif> I was about to tell that same thing to mike :D
<miketalanca> scorpking: well I think whatever gave me internet access was removed too
<scorpking> miketalanca: if u wanna fix it soon, reinstall. haha
<miketalanca> scorpking: yeahhhh I am working on that. Thanks again :D
<scorpking> np
<scorpking> bedtime for me. c ya ppl. have fun!
<Torch_> i've edited  xorg.conf but i can not figure out how to save. can someone help
<Dragnslcr> What did you edit it with?
<Torch_> i changed nv to nvidia
<uakkeri> now i have fglrx installed... now kdetv
<Torch_> i get a black screen on start up, then ctrl+alt+f1
<BluesKaj> Torch_, ctrl + X , then at the bottom it'l ask you to save it
<BluesKaj> type Y or yes , not quite sure , but it should indicate
<Torch_> thanks, going to test it out
<uakkeri> how come kdetv is not working with fglrx?
<uakkeri> tvtime works. so i'm pleased :)
<BluesKaj> yeah tvtime is cool
<ubuntu__> !info bibletime
<ubotu> bibletime: A bible study tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1080 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<followerofhim> Greetings to one and all.
<dangaio> hello, I am trying to install java onto my laptop and everytime I try, I get an error message from adept manager telling me it failed or the commit will break packages. how can I correct this?
<Torch_> ctrl+x
<Torch_> didnt work for me
<BluesKaj> I use it with a sat feed ...got an old sat receiver here in the den that occasionally use to watch tv on my pc
<dangaio> I have been trying and looking on the forum for the past 2 days.
<followerofhim> I ve got bibletime, but is gone up in arab.
<followerofhim> come
<ubuntu__> ~Torah?
<dangaio> Help with installing Java... adept manager fails
<ubuntu__> dangaio: try it from the command line
<evri2> i need help.When i try to mount my drive it says it look like swapspace but it is not.I made a mistake before.I tried to mount that drive using mkswap and now kubuntu think it is swap.How can i revert this?
<BluesKaj> dangaio, go to adept and uninstall all instances of java installed on yer system then install java-common and j2re1.4
<jawee_> I thuoght I'd throw this out, though I didn't write it, if any body is interested in helping:
<jawee_> http://pinaraf.blogspot.com/2007/08/test-documents-needed.html
<Torch_> so i installed my nvidia driver and when i reboot i get a black screen, so then i press ctrl+alt+F1 to edit xorg.conf, but i dont know how to save it
<BluesKaj> did you try startx
<followerofhim> I am running Kubuntu but I can't get skype running on it.  I downloaded it for ubuntu skype-debian_1.4.0.99-1_i386.deb how do I get it to work?
<JCDG> have you already installed it?
<Torch_> BluesKaj how do i do that
<followerofhim> how?
<JCDG> what?? the installation??
<jawee_> yeah
<jawee_> you open it was gdebi
<Torch_> i pressed ESC then typed startx but it didnt work
<BluesKaj> Torch_, once you edit it , you type ctrl+x, there should be an indicator near the bottom of the page asking to save it
<jawee_> or kpackage in kubuntu
<ubuntu__> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<JCDG> you can use the gdebi,
<Torch_> i typed ctrl+x, but nothing came up asking me to save
<JCDG> it's easier
<BluesKaj> hmm, i was told that exiting auto saved it in the cli , but I'm not sure ...what edit did you do ?
<BluesKaj> Torch_, ?
<umarzuki> hi every1
<Torch_> are you asking me where i edited it
<BluesKaj> yes
<Torch_> vi
<BluesKaj> what did you change?
<Torch_> nv to nvidia
<evri2> i need help.When i try to mount my drive it says it look like swapspace but it is not.I made a mistake before.I tried to mount that drive using mkswap and now kubuntu think it is swap.How can i revert this?
<BluesKaj> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu__> evri2: I think if you mounted it with mkswap then it is in fact now swap
<evri2> yes but then i unmounted it and i mounted real swap.But now when i try to mount the drive which is not swap mount says that it is swap  ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> evri2: Again if you told the computer to make it swap then it is now swap
<ubuntu__> congrats you have two swap file
<hydrogen> that means you can swap stuff between swap files and ram
<hydrogen> to have more swapping
<hydrogen> you graduate kindergarden
<hydrogen> sharing is good
<evri2> do you think this is funny?
<evri2> ........
<ubuntu__> No
<ubuntu__> I know I'd be upset
<ubuntu__>  how big is the partition?
<wimpies> when I plug in my external harddisk through USB, it is detected but not automounted.  what might be wrong ?
<evri2> ubuntu__: partition is 40gb.But i can still mount it by trying "mount -t fuseblk /dev/sda6 /media/blabla".But it won't be listed as a hardrive.It will be a normal directory.I want it to listed as a hardrive because i want to see it in kio-sysinfo
<evri2> is there a way to make mount see that as ntfs again?
<ubuntu__> -t ntfs ?
<Zagalo> Update Your Opera
<dangaio> krez, thank you. It worked.
<Zagalo> http://hyip-man.blogspot.com/2007/08/opera-javascript-invalid-pointer.html
<umarzuki> try install partitioning packagge
<umarzuki> when you open it
<umarzuki> it suddenly mounted the unmounted partition
<umarzuki> happened to my sata2 drive
<hydrogen> everythings funny
<hydrogen> unless it happens to oneself
<hydrogen> in which case it is serious
<Zagalo> hi all
<Zagalo> in xfce in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<enzo__> Bit of an issue here. I am trying to write a small book, but the page numbering with OpenOffice Word Processor doesn't seem to display a page number after 7. Any idea why that is?
<Zagalo> in xfce in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<Zagalo> Update Your Opera
<stdin> Zagalo: I don't know, this is #kubuntu, we mostly use KDE here
<Zagalo> http://hyip-man.blogspot.com/2007/08/opera-javascript-invalid-pointer.html
<jr_> good evening, folks
<enzo__> What is the name of the app to run in Kubuntu that scans win files for viruses?
<jr_> good question
<stdin> enzo__: why do you need to?
<jr_> he wants to scan win files
<stdin> enzo__: let me see if i can remember it :p
<jr_> personally...I don't have any windows files on this computer
<enzo__> stdin: I have a few things that I've downloaded from the net and I don't want to give my friends infected files
<stdin> enzo__: there seem to be a few, probably ClamAV is the one you are thinking of
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<enzo__> jr_: Go to download.com and you'll find something
<jr_> find something for?
<enzo__> stdin: GUI or command line?
<stdin> enzo__: the main app is command line, but there are GUIs for it
<enzo__> stdin: Thank you. On a side note, would you know why I cannot get past page "7" with OOo Word Processor? I mean in page numbering, not reading.
<stdin> enzo__: no, I tested it when you said (by keeping enter pressed) and it went past page 7
<enzo__> :(
<enzo__> I can't get past 7
<stdin> enzo__: I'm not running feisty tho, so it could be the version you have
<enzo__> What are you running?
<stdin> i'm on gutsy now
<enzo__> 7.10, right?
<stdin> yeah
* Aranel uzaklarda: Sleeping.. Saat 8.30 da nasl kalkcam ben.
<xazo> need help with video. trying to set xorg.conf to allow higher resolution than 1024x768 at 60hz on dell m90.
<enzo__> stdin: Not that a made a difference for me, but just for the sake of saying "I already tried that", can you change the offset of the page numbers to "1" (one) and see if you get past page 7
<stdin> enzo__: sure, if you tell me how to do that :p
<enzo__> Double click on the number and you should get the popup window
<enzo__> Once you get the popup window, the offset should say 0 (zero). Change it to 1 (one) and click on OK
<stdin> enzo__: I don't get that, I see some "navigator" window
<enzo__> Are you viewing the footer?
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hola
<enzo__> !sp | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> enzo__: I just opened oo.o and double clicked on the "Page 1/1" part
<enzo__> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> too many ubuntus :p
<enzo__> The footer to the page, not the nav bar
<enzo__> but even more ubuntu users!
<stdin> enzo__: I practically never use openoffice, so you're going to have to guide me through it to see if it works
<enzo__> stdin: Ok, NP
<enzo__> You have a new document, right?
<stdin> yep
<word> Hi..I upgraded to feisty and my network interface got changed from eth0 to eth1..does anyone know how I could change it back?
<enzo_> stdin: With the new document, click on Insert > Footer > Default
<stdin> enzo_: ok, done that
<enzo_> Click in the footer field (bottom of the page) and then click on Insert > Fields > Page Number
<stdin> ok
<enzo_> Hmmmm
<enzo_> Now I see it
<enzo_> Well, double-click on the number 1 and change the offset to 1
<enzo_> HA!
<stdin> yep
<enzo_> I changed the offset to 7 and I see 8 and 9, but no 10 and so on
<Crell42> Hi all.  I'm trying to install kmilo on my Thinkpad, but even after removing and reinstalling it it does not show up in either the Kubuntu control panel or in KControl.
<Crell42> Any idea how I get it to actually be available so I can get my buttons to work? :-)
<stdin> enzo_: yeah, I see something like that too. it worked with changing it to 1 but not anything else
<aesebu55> Is the a K tool that shows disk usage?
<enzo_> aesebu55: command line...... df -h
<stdin> aesebu55: kdirstat
<aesebu55> stdin: thanks!
<enzo_> stdin: Well, at least I know I'm not losing my mind
<BluesKaj> Crell, have you tried system settings / country regional & language/keyborad layout/xkb options ?
<thugnasty> hi, what is a good aim client for kubuntu that isn't kopete?
<Crell> thugnasty: Kopete and Pigin are the two main Linux IM clients at this point.
<BluesKaj> gaim/
<aesebu55> I was going to say gaim
<albertmk> kooete
<albertmk> kopete!
<Crell> BluesKaj: Is that where it lives?  I thought it had a "Thinkpad" menu item elsewhere.  The other pages I've found googling say that it does.
<albertmk> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albertmk> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Crell> Gaim was renamed to Pigin for legal reasons. :-)
<thugnasty> ok, should I download the fedora core version?
<albertmk> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<thugnasty> of pigin
<enzo_> Crell: What happened with GAIM?
<BluesKaj> Crell, well i'm not sure about laptops , but it's worth a try if nothing else is working ...it's up to you
<darkstar61> hi all... this dock/panel > http://www.nuno-icons.com/images/image4282.png is a kde4 only or it's available even for the 3.5.7...?
<Crell> enzo_: AOL got snippy again.  See http://pigin.im.
<BioVorE> darkstar61: I bet you that is a karamba probably..
<BluesKaj> AOhell...they still around ?
<darkstar61> BioVorE: ok... i never used it... thnx
<Crell> BluesKaj: Nothing in the xkb options indicates function keys.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<enzo_> I work tech support. AOhelL users are among a special breed
<BluesKaj> couldn't get rid of the caps lock prob there either...what good is it :)
<word> Hi..I upgraded to feisty and my network interface got changed from eth0 to eth1..does anyone know how I could change it back?
<Crell> Well, that's another story entirely. :-)
<mrksbrd> is there a program i can use w/kde to connect remotely to a windows based pc????????????
<enzo_> mrksbrd: There are a few
<Dragnslcr> I think there's an RDC client installed by default. Not sure how good it is
<Dragnslcr> You can also install VNC on the Windows computer
<mrksbrd> what would be the best & easiest??
<enzo_> FreeNX, KRFB/KRDC, Terminal Server Client...
<enzo_> Terminal Server Client is pretty good
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, krdc
<mrksbrd> Blues would that be a sudo apt prog I can install?
<BluesKaj> yes mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> would it just be sudo apt-get install krdc??
<enzo_> should already be installed
<mrksbrd> ok yea i just checked
<BluesKaj> yeah, check the k-menu/interenet
<mrksbrd> ok got it ty all
<AdrianaFox> I was wondering, I just installed my nvidia-glx driver but I can't boot into the graphical now, what would cause that?
<hydrogen> try dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hydrogen> i think thats the right command
<AdrianaFox> the install went fine and my attempts at reconfiguring xserv in the past have only served to mess things up further :S
<mrksbrd> ok guess it doesn't allow ip addresses, "connect is grayed out
<elite101> hello
<AdrianaFox> it all went bad after I enabled the nvidia driver
<Crell> How do I see all the files that a given package provides?
<AdrianaFox> my vid cards the 8800 GTS 640 meg
<elite101> 640 thats it?
<elite101> must be GTS
<elite101> yep lol
<AdrianaFox> I just stated that o.o
<elite101> sorry i didnt read :(
<elite101> its hard to read on this DSL IRC
<hydrogen> DSL irc?
<AdrianaFox> dunno what the issue is but I installed the driver, enabled it and after I restarted it boots into a black screem o.o
<hydrogen> what does one have to do with the other
<hydrogen> did you enable nvidia-glx?
<AdrianaFox> yes
<hydrogen> nvidia-glx-config enable
<AdrianaFox> yeps
<hydrogen> dunno
<wimpies> How can I mount a certain hotplugged automounted disk on some fixed location ?
<AdrianaFox> had to boot into the crap vista side of my machine to get on irc :S
<elite101> lol im on DSL linux
<elite101> my HDD died
<elite101> :(
<mrksbrd> ok the person i am trying to connct to do they need anything special intalled, i am trying to connect remotely using ip address, but "connect" is grayed out
<AdrianaFox> o.o I have have 2 hdd, total 660 gigs of space
<elite101> i was going to buy a ATX mini main board online really small @ 185$ but then i ran into a gigabyte board :)
<elite101> i have 3tbs but im running on a p3 :)
<darkstar61> AdrianaFox: dunno if usefull, but you could try to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add nv to DISABLED_MODULES=""
<pavon> hi, I can't get KMail to send any messages - they just sit in the outbox and when I "send queued messages", nothing happens - not even an error message.
<Jucato> pavon: have you checked the Sending settings in KMail?
<enzo_> Anyone here know about adding mini-PCI cards to a laptop?
<pavon> jucato: I have two servers setup in Accounts->Sending, using the same values as my old mail client
<dotz> how do i upgrade from edgy to fiesty? change sources.list every occurance of edgy to fiesty and do update and upgrade?
<Jucato> hm...
<NickPresta> !update | dotz
<ubotu> dotz: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<enzo_> Jucato: YO!
<Jucato> yo enzo_!
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Jucato> hm..
<albertmk> yo ?
<enzo_> Syn?
<enzo_> Ack?
<Jucato> dotz: you can also try this: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php#upgrade
<Blazin> can anyone help me install my nvidia driver without me getting a black screen on reboot
<NickPresta> !graphics | Blazin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !nvidia | Blazin
<ubotu> Blazin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blazin> !graphics
<brian__> hello, new to linux, fresh install of Ubuntu and all seems to be working just fine...
<Blazin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brian__> hey Nick, are you related to Rocko?
<NickPresta> brian__, it's possible but I don't know anyone by that name.
<brian__> He's a funk bass player - a really good one.  If you were family you'd know. (had to ask)
* BluesKaj slips genii a coffee
<genii> BluesKaj: Appreciated but may not mix well with this beer I'm currently drinking :)
<brian__> So this morning my wife kept going on and on about how well she knows me...
* Jucato slips genii chocolate milk...
* BluesKaj withdraws the coffee 
<Jucato> I'm getting addicted to this new source of sugar and caffeine :)
<Jucato> er.. slight caffeine only haha
<brian__> I got pissed and said "if you know me so well, tell me something that will piss me off and make me happy at the same time"
<Jucato> ok... we're really getting offtopic now :/
<brian__> She said "That's easy, your brothers penis is slightly smaller than yours"
<Jucato> !language | brian__
<ubotu> brian__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> Jucato: I think I'm gonna not mix drinks LOL
* genii sticks to his Alexander Keith's Pale India Ale
<genii> possibly India Pale Ale
<otto_> hi, I'm on recovery mode. I can only use startx as root. How do I start X as my user?
<otto_> I forgot the command
<genii> otto_: telinit 2    then login as usual
<otto_> init 2?
<genii> yes
<otto_> brb
<otto_> thx
<Jucato> otto_: login as your user in the command line then startx
<genii> telinit not init
<genii> bah left already
<dotz> hmm something seems to be stuck in apt-get update
<clark> complete newb here, running Kubuntu(fiesty) where is the terminal window?
<dotz> keep getting 99% waiting for headers and still waiting
<Jucato> clark: K Menu -> System -> Konsole
<Jucato> clark: or Press Alt+Space, type Kons and press enter
<genii> clark: Konsole
<clark> k thanks
<Jucato> genii: booze making you slow :P
<genii> Jucato: Likely. that and carpal tunnel
<dotz> 99% [Connecting to sg.archive.ubuntu.com (137.132.69.169)] 
<Jucato> ouch...
<dotz> is it down?
<meuhlol> maybe
<stdin> dotz: you can try with another mirror if you want
<hydrogen> loads fine here
<dotz> which one works?
<dotz> i remove the sg. ?
<genii> sg=country
<meuhlol> dotz try another
<genii> You can put any country code near you for sg
<meuhlol> like us.archive...
<genii> exactly
* genii slips stdin a beer
<dotz> ok now its working!!!!
* stdin drinks beer and foblots how 2 tiepe
<stdin> :p
<elite101> help im running on DSL my HDD died and i lost all my files :( i have to buy a new one now :(
<brian__> I'm looking for a program simular to Windows Movie Maker for video conversion - any thoughts?
<elite101> conversion
<elite101> or producing?
<brian__> first conversion, later I might dable in producing
<genii> stdin :)
<genii> ubuntustudio I hear is good
<elite101> well im not sure in linux? but i would only know for video converting i would use PSPVideo9 lol
<elite101> unles u run windows and have a psp :P
<BioVorE> mplayer and mencoder do a good job.. there all comand line interfaces though..
<darkstar61> brian__: avidemux for conversion and kino for the editing...
<BioVorE> brian__: kino is the closes thing I have seen..  Its not all that great..
<brian__> ok, I'll take a look
<darkstar61> brian__: if you feel brave enough you could try a look to cinerella
<brian__> why?  is the learning curve high, or does the software suck?
<AdrianaFox> ok so I purged the driver and changed the xorg back to default and I am back in the graphical
<darkstar61> brian__: is more complex than kino http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<Crell> .php3????
<darkstar61> brian__: i mean kino is like wmm and cinerella is more on the avid/premiere way...
<brian__> wow, thanks for that link
<BluesKaj> brian__, there are 2 versions of Tovid CLI and GUI , it works well for video transcoding to dvd from various formats, but avidemux and Acidrip do as well.
<darkstar61> de nada... :)
<dotz> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<dotz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<genii> I've generally found high learning curves meangreat reward
<dotz> should i do the gpg-key or something
<dotz> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main <-- i added this to upgrade from edgy to fiesy
<stdin> dotz: gpg --recv-keys DD4D5088 && gpg --export -a DD4D5088 | sudo apt-key add -
<AdrianaFox> ok heres a pastebin of my xorg log o.o http://pastebin.ca/674302
<AdrianaFox> I also tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg commad for it and nothing
<brmassa> guys, im using kubuntu gutsy. i installed flash but my konqueror is crashing every single page where there is flash.
<dotz> ok done! so after that i do apt-get upgrade to upgrade to fiesty?
<dotz> do i still need to change all edgy in sources.list to fiesty, or the system will do that
<brmassa> how can i fix it?
<stdin> dotz: just carry on with the upgrade with adept
<stdin> brmassa: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<AdrianaFox> <------ok nvidia driver issue person here is pastebin of my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<meuhlol> plop stdin :)
<dotz> i'm using terminal to do that..is it the same?
<brmassa> stdin, i think i had the same problem on feisty but i dont reacll what i did..
<stdin> dotz: just follow http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<brian__> Once again, I'm brand spanking new to Linux - so Iwhy is there such a lack of
<brian__> support for wireless
<stdin> brian__: because the hardware vendors don't make drivers for linux so we have to "reverse engineer" them. and if they do make drivers, they make them closed source so they can't be easily distributed < Is the short answer
* genii hands Jucato a cold beer
<AdrianaFox> ok I was having issues with my nvidia driver, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing and it solved nothing, I had to purge the driver and restore the xorg to its defaults...here is my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<Jucato> whew! thanks!
* Jucato kicks his ISP in the groin
<Dragnslcr> The shorter answer is because Broadcom is a bunch of [insert word stronger than "jerks" here] 
<AdrianaFox> ok I was having issues with my nvidia driver, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing and it solved nothing, I had to purge the driver and restore the xorg to its defaults...here is my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<genii> Anyone running a Gutsy Tribe 5 CD install? I got some weird prepends to my menu items like _:menu item kmenu: Actual progame here
<genii> No one in #ubuntu+1 seems to be interested :) Thought I'd see here
<AdrianaFox> no one here seems interested in my driver issue either -_-
* genii wishes there was a #kubuntu+1
<AdrianaFox> I just want to know why the driver install for nvidia had to become so complicated o.o
* Jucato thinks #kubunt+1 would probably fit in #kubuntu-devel for genii
<AdrianaFox> ok I was having issues with my nvidia driver, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing and it solved nothing, I had to purge the driver and restore the xorg to its defaults...here is my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<genii> Jucato: Thanks i'll give it a go :)
<drewsus> hello. can you run ubuntu on an eMac? (powerpc g4)
<hydrogen> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<brian__> PPC was the last dying hope of the Amiga computer system.  That was my platform of choice not so long ago.
<brian__> Does anyone remember the Amiga?
<unclephreak> i had a 1200
<JustRob> I remember the video toaster
<JustRob> used oneof those for awhile
<unclephreak> i used to love my amiga
<brian__> I've owned them all.  Such a sad story...
<unclephreak> that thing would not slow down till you got into the last kilobyte of memory
<unclephreak> my first computer was an amiga 1000
<unclephreak> then i got a 500 then i got my 1200
<brian__> I had an A1200 in a tower conversion with an Apollo 68060 upgrade - it kicked ass!
<unclephreak> doesnt linux have an amigados emm?
<brian__> Yep, it's called UAE
<unclephreak> my brother was telling me something baout it
<stdin> !ot | unclephreak, brian__
<ubotu> unclephreak, brian__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<drif> ah, good'ol amiga
<brian__> hey there ubotu, talking about emulation on a Linux platform is on topic so relax ok?
<unclephreak> hehe
<drewsus> hey, thanks for the info guys!
<genii> stdin: heh
<Jucato> ooh stdin!
* Jucato looks if a stdout came in while he was gone...
<stdin> stdout has gone, well, out :)
<hydrogen> !ot < /dev/null
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot < /dev/null - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heh
<brian__> back on topic:  Anybody know where to order Penguin stickers to cover the Windows logo on my keyboard?
<JustRob> thinkgeek.com
<stdin> brian__: that's not on topic either...
<Jucato> :)
<AdrianaFox> ok I was having issues with my nvidia driver, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing and it solved nothing, I had to purge the driver and restore the xorg to its defaults...here is my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<Jucato> AdrianaFox: how did you try to install it?
<unclephreak> i think dell makes ubuntu stickers for their ready made ubuntu boxes they sell
<AdrianaFox> standard sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sumguy231> @unclephreak: perhaps, but not for the Win keys.
<Jucato> AdrianaFox: did you install linux-restricted-modules-generic as well?
<AdrianaFox> nope
<unclephreak> ahhh
<dotz> may i know how to uninstall an application fully? like all their setting files etc.. eg: kopete ..
<brian__> (sigh)  sometimes the sarcasm just gets lost...
<AdrianaFox> do I do that with my kernel version?
<Jucato> dotz: purge it, in Adept. or sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<stdin> AdrianaFox: no, that will pull the right package
<sumguy231> or sudo aptitude purge <package>
<Jucato> dotz: take note though that it only removes system settings files. not the ones in your /home
<AdrianaFox> okies
<AdrianaFox> hmm it says it's already installed o.o;
<drif> AdrianaFox: why not use BinaryDriversHowto?
<dotz> Jucato: how can i fully remove the settings from /home too? do i have to do it manually?
<stdin> AdrianaFox: did you also run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<Jucato> dotz: manually.
<dotz> because somehow the setting files are corrupted..it keep crashing my kopete
<AdrianaFox> I ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<dotz> need to do full install
<darkstar61> AdrianaFox: do you try the edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add nv to DISABLED_MODULES="" ...
<intelikey> anyone know off hand what module the isa pnp at-1500 nic needs ?
<stdin> dotz: the kopete settings file is ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<Jucato> AdrianaFox: you installed linux-restricted-modules-generic? run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<drif> intelikey: pcnet perhaps?
<AdrianaFox> ok so how do I enable 3D graphics?
<Jucato> AdrianaFox: you have to restart the X server for changes to take effect
<brian__> Do you folks see some kind of standardization in the Linux distro's in the future?  There are so many which I believe hurts the "would-be converts".
<AdrianaFox> yes I know, but about the 3D graphics though is there anything I have to change in the xorg file?
<intelikey> drif pcnet32    no.
<drif> intelikey: actually might have mixed up - lance
<Crell> brian__: There already is.  It's called LSB, and almost every distro is compatible or nearely so with it.
<intelikey> lance is a no go also
<Crell> There's really only 4 structures anymore: Debian style, Red Hat style, Gentoo, and "embedded turnkey stuff" like IPCop, which is frequently based on Debian or Red Hat.
<drif> intelikey: kernel config says lance for amd a1500 - or is it not amd?
<brian__> So what your saying is the salt and pepper is the same - it's only the containers that are different?
<dotz> great.. i removed the kopeterc file and now its working
<sumguy231> @brian: there's also the freedesktop.org standards which KDE and Gnome use.
<intelikey> drif  let me look again   it is isa pnp  i'll get the specs.
<sumguy231> It's not a formal standards group per se, but it's a nice collaboratione ffort.
<intelikey> ATI-1500 Ethernet Network Adaptor
<brian__> I just can't see people paying for software much longer.  There are some many quality apps out there.
<drif> intelikey: only at1700 :-\
<brian__> It's interesting, back in my Amiga days, I would send money as an "offering" to some guy developing an application for his shareware.  He would put me on his "free upgrade" list and I had zero worries.  This has to be the wave of the future.
<drif> intelikey: you've got some hardware there..
<intelikey> drif :)
<drif> intelikey: on many references it goes into lance-category - could it require some external params - being such old school?
<intelikey> drif well i've went through all the modprobe a* list as well as modprobe ne*   nothing.
<drif> intelikey: it's Allied Telesis A-1500 (http://7cube.com/tmp/lancard.htm)
<intelikey> drif yeah it could,   indeed   but i'm just trying to see if i can get the old man to talk again, it's not a show stopper if it dont.
<infuser> does anyone know if it's possible to get an nvidia 8500GT card working with Feisty?
<intelikey> i'll reboot the box switching cards and see if the other one works.
<drif> intelikey: we have everything so easy and accessible these days, don't we? :D
<intelikey> :)
<dotz> hi, in the instructions of updating from edgy to fiesty, it instructed to check on update manager's version by doing dpkg -l update-manager.. but i'm getting No packages found matching update-manager. Does it mean i have to get it installed first? (ps im using kubuntu edgy but the guide is in ubuntu edgy)
<intelikey> drif i'm testing old network cards i have lying around,   have three in that box ATM two working one not.  the ati is the one not the other are so  i'm good with that.  i have three more to test.  and four already marked usable
<stdin> dotz: just follow http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<brian__> Question:  When I upgrade from the Multiverse do I have access to software from Fluidic Space where species 84762 resides?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...huh?
<stdin> ^ bad, very bad. no supper for you
<Daisuke_Laptop> did i slip into an alternate dimension where genetically engineered species are available in the repos?
<brian__> (grin)
<brian__> Deep thought:  Take a picture of a camera and stare at it - deep huh?
<brian__> a
<brian__> a
<brian__> a
<stdin> brian__: what are you doing?
<brian__> oops, nothing worth mentioning
<dotz> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch
<dotz> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch
<dotz> i'm getting it from the upgrade..hmm
<brian__> frank, were all getting it some way...
<frank_> Firefox crashes often.   Just blinks-out.   Is this common?
<brian__> hey frank, I do this on the drive home from work - get used to it...
<sumguy231> @frank: nope. Are the crashes seemingly random?
<frank_> Prretty much.
<sumguy231> Hmm... Long story short you might want to try creating a new Firefox profile and moving some of your stuff over. That's about the simplest way when the crashes are random.
<frank_> I've mostly used it to view reddit & digg.
<frank_> No stuff to move.
<sumguy231> Good then. :) Use these instructions: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager#Linux
<sumguy231> If you do happen to think of something to move, read this:
<sumguy231> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile
<brian__> Sometimes it hurts when I poop.
<dotz> can anyone help?
<frank_> Thank you, SumGuy.
<frank_> Jeez, poopping is the only thing I can depend on to feel good.
<Dr_willis> dotz,  could be the servers are geting updated or somtning at this time. try again later perhaps?
<sumguy231> @frank: you're welcome, hope it turns out well. :)
<sumguy231> @brian: you might want to try purge removing and reinstalling libpoop0.
<dotz> Dr_willis: maybe i'll try another server besides us .. where can i get a list of servers (list by countries)
<Dr_willis> i always just use easysource web site
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> Get:39 http://security.ubuntu.com  seems to be working here for me
<dotz> ok thanks
<dotz> ok
<dotz> i'm still getting the MD5SUM error when upgrading
<dotz> after changing my sources.list to MY
<dotz> anyone help?
<dotz> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<dotz> anyone knows why i get a md5sum error when upgrading to fiesty?
<intelikey> how is the network guru here   ?     i need some info
<intelikey> who ^
<intelikey> i guess i wont ask.   i was hoping for a violenteer
<dotz> tried changing US to MY to SG, all getting the same error
<intelikey> so let me ask another Q   anyone ever setup multiple nic cards using the same or different static ip's ?   what all is involved ?
<dotz> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<unique> hello l am verry new to linux
<unique> i need help on finding Wine 0.9.44 Released and installing it
<thirupathib> hi all, in my sever i m getting this error "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#1!" and on CPU#0 also, and i am unable to start the system. help please???
<stdin> unique: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<unique> ty
<dotz> help, Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch , while upgrading to fiesty, what shd i do
<stdin> dotz: nothing you can do, try waiting
<unique> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<unique> ??
<stdin> run that in a terminal...
<unique> then
<stdin> then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"
<unique> wow ty
<unique> Setting up wine (0.9.43~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1) ... now its done?
<stdin> yes
<Jucato> when you get your prompt back, it's done
<unique> what do i do
<unique> ?
<stdin> what ever you want, it's installed now
<unique> how do i open it
<stdin> unique: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<unique> sorry learning
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@71.237.161.160]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<sergey> Wazzap!
<sergey> Any russians here?
<Jucato> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<popt> error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tix> skatopia
<popt> can I install this lib?
<Tix> densy
<popt> libopenal.so.0
<Tix> skatopia.com
<stdin> popt: sudo apt-get install libopenal0a
<Tix> densy.com
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> Tix: stop spamming
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> oh ok hahah :)
<stdin> I get board quick :p
<neusonce> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr guys im  just did a fresh install of kubuntu and now everythings going to s**t , i was locked out of adept  fixed that now  it wont allow me to  make any changes  if fear it will futher screw with its self   any ideas
<popt> thanks stdin
* Jucato didn't even know stdin became an op :(
<Jucato> I am sooooo out of it
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> Jucato: Hobbsee added me a couple weeks ago :)
<Jucato> aah congrats then :)
<stdin> someone had to fill those boots of yours :p
<Jucato> waaaah :(
<Jucato> that's what I get for taking a vacation...
<Jucato> I lose my throne.. but worse of all my boots!!
<stdin> aww, i'll share them with you
<stdin> like a timeshare :p
<Jucato> hehe
<stdin> neusonce: make sure you're opening adept with kdesu, try it from the run dialog "kdesu adept_manager", if that works try editing the menu entry and put kdesu before the command
<Jucato> or maybe..
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> just maybe :)
<stdin> ohh, now it's a competition ;)
<Jucato> nah you have the wheel...
* Jucato is studying but glancing back and froth
<Jucato> er... forth
<neusonce> nope still dosent work
<neusonce> another install
<agent8> i
<ubuntu> is this the kubuntu help channel?
<intelikey> it's supposed to be
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> i kinda messed up
<ubuntu> and like....fagged up my xorg.conf file
<ubuntu> and like... when i reconfigure it and all
<ubuntu> to the defaults
<ubuntu> its says mdadm: Device not found
<ubuntu> something to that nature
<ubuntu> when booting up
<ubuntu> and im like >.<
<intelikey> mdadm has nothing to do with xorg
<jmichaelx> i don't think that is an xorg issue
<intelikey> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.6-7ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 225 kB, installed size 664 kB
<jmichaelx> that has to do with raid
<jmichaelx> lol sorry
<ubuntu> i dont have raid or use raid
<ubuntu> it happend after i fiddled with the xorg file
<jmichaelx> remove mdadm
<ubuntu> ....i never installed it
<intelikey> ubuntu if you want to get rid of it you can.    it's installed automaticly
<ubuntu> ok how do i dispose of it?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove mdadm
<intelikey> or any other packagemanagement frontend
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ubuntu> hmm ok im using the live cd thing to be here right now so ill test it to see if it works
<ubuntu> cause none of this happed untill i added a lil line to the xorg.conf file
<ubuntu> then it went boom
<intelikey> ;)
<ubuntu> i shall return thanks
<robertwoes> anyone awake?
<intelikey> no
<robertwoes> look i just wanted help with something... I switched to kubuntu by downloading kubuntu-desktop package.  I will be using KDE exclusively from now on. so to save disk space I deleted the ubuntu-desktop and GNOME stuff
<robertwoes> do i need to change my sources.list?
<stdin> robertwoes: no, both use the same package sources
<robertwoes> I don't want to end up with gnome when i upgrade
<stdin> robertwoes: as long as you have no gnome packages, you won't when you upgrade either
<Jucato> stdin: he installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu..
<robertwoes> suhweet
<Jucato> oh yeah
<Jucato> nvm
<Jucato> didn't read the whole thing hahaha
<intelikey> robertwoes *buntu = *buntu = *buntu   it's all one OS  everything avalable to any buntu is avalable to all.
<robertwoes> thanks... so I will not worry then.
<vers> this is awsome
<robertwoes> what is awesome?
<vers> i just got this ubuntu ...and...i think its pretty cool
<robertwoes> :)
<intelikey> linux is good
<vers> i never been on a linux machine before..i have no idea what im doing
<vers> but im slowly figuring it out..i went and got some books
<robertwoes> vers: I like O'Reilly books
<vers> yeah..i picked up a few today
<robertwoes> can i ask which ones?
<vers> very helpful
<vers> essential commands-Linux...what im lookin thu now...the other two r in the car
<vers> dthru*
<vers> lol
<vers> have any suggestions
<robertwoes> i would suggest that you learn a command-line text editor before anything
<vers> ohh yeah...portable unix-hiley
<vers> and how do i go about doing that
<vers> book?
<robertwoes> http://tldp.org/guides.html
<intelikey> !cli | vers
<ubotu> vers: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vers> great ..thanks
<intelikey> open a terminal  and type    man intro
<intelikey> or   man man
<robertwoes> http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/vim/
<dotz> oh great, now the upgrading is beginning
<vers> see...thats awsome
<intelikey> then you will know how to find info on what ever command you happen to want to use.
<intelikey> is vim installed by default in kubuntu now ?
<Jucato> vim-tiny is
<Jucato> iirc
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> i know *buntu defaults to using    nano
<intelikey> and intelikey defaults to using    mc -e
<robertwoes> if you want to avoid info's built-in navigation system, pipe it through less:  ie - $ info konsole | less
<jimmy__> hello?
<jimmy__> is anyone here?
<robertwoes> try to use a standard editor or you will get sick of lugging it around with you
<jimmy__> whats that mean
<intelikey> jimmy__ it wasn't for you.
<jimmy__> i am a newer using linux
<jimmy__> and i got some troubles
<ubuntu> yeah it didnt work
<ubuntu> maybe it is a raid problem
<vers> thanks folks....you guys were awsome....
<ubuntu> but i dont see how it was cause by editing the xorg file
<jimmy__> can anyone help me
<intelikey> ubuntu it wasn't.       co-incident
<ubuntu> im not sure how it could be
<ubuntu> like i editing the xorg then rebooted, didnt do anything else
<ubuntu> hmmm
<intelikey> jimmy__ not without more information.
<ubuntu> i have no clue how to fix it
<jimmy__> jabber-common
<jimmy__> jabber
<jimmy__> jabber-msn
<jimmy__> pymsnt
<jimmy__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<robertwoes> vers: concentrate on learning a text editor, bash scripting, PERL and/or Python
<vers> ok....at least i know where to start now
<robertwoes> ;)
<intelikey> ah  dpkg.     jimmy__   sudo dpkg --configure -a    and report back the "first" error message it burps out
<vers> is this a world wide chat
<jimmy__> hmm.
<intelikey> vers yes.
<jimmy__> can you speak in chinese
<vers> yup
<vers> can u
<intelikey> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu> is there a way to reinstall kubuntu without deleting all my stuff?
<intelikey> ubuntu yeah don't let it "format" anything.  but that may not fix your issue.
<robertwoes> what's the problem ubuntu?
<ubuntu> hmmm
<ubuntu> well
<jimmy__> jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jimmy__> Password:
<jimmy__>  pymsnt (0.11.2-1ubuntu2) ...
<ubuntu> when i  edited my xorg.conf file
<ubuntu> i rebooted
<dotz> .  /dev/hda1             5.5G  4.3G  914M  83% / <-- what could be taking up so much space?
<jimmy__> chown: /var/run/pymsnt: 
<jimmy__> dpkg pymsnt (--configure)
<dotz> i need to clear up for the upgrades
<jimmy__>  post-installation script1
<jimmy__>  jabber-common (0.4) ...
<dotz> its prompting not enough diskspace
<jimmy__> chown: /var/run/jabber/: 
<jimmy__> dpkg jabber-common (--configure)
<ubuntu> and now i get a messages mdadm : no such device in configuration file not found or something close to it
<jimmy__>  post-installation script1
<dotz> is it safe to remove what is inside /usr/src ?
<jimmy__> dpkg jabber 
<jimmy__>  jabber  jabber-common
<jimmy__>   Package jabber-common is not configured yet.
<jimmy__> dpkg jabber (--configure)
<jimmy__>   - 
<jimmy__> dpkg jabber-msn 
* robertwoes and I take it your NOT Chinese?
<jimmy__>  jabber-msn  jabber (>= 1.4.3)
<jimmy__>   Package jabber is not configured yet.
<ubuntu> and now i cant get the thing to boot up
<jimmy__> dpkg jabber-msn (--configure)
<vers> no
<jimmy__>   - 
<jimmy__> 
<vers> and i dont speak
<robertwoes> lol
<jimmy__>  pymsnt
<jimmy__>  jabber-common
<vers> sorry
<jimmy__>  jabber
<jimmy__>  jabber-msn
<jimmy__> jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$
<jimmy__> here it is
<jimmy__> you mean..
<jimmy__> dont post in chinese?
<NickPresta> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> isnt this english only?
<vers> i can hear tho
* jimmy__ was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
<NickPresta> Thanks, Jucato
<ubuntu> ty
<robertwoes> heh
<ubuntu> so yeah i think something with raid is messed up some how
<ubuntu> and i have no clue how to fix it
<Jucato> hm... why isnt' stdin on that list...
<vers> ...mute
<robertwoes> lmao
<ubuntu> this is depressing
<dotz> hi i need to free up the space in / partition.. but i don't know what is safe to remove..please advise
<intelikey> -"Apost-installation scriptA[A1   found in /var/lib/dpkg/info/     name <packagename>.postinst      you can look into fixinf it or remove the package...
<robertwoes> I can'
<vers> but i can type.......yeah
<stdin> Jucato: heh, not sure actually :p
<robertwoes> t help you ubuntu -- no clue here
<thugnasty> hey, is there anyway that I can have flash work in konqueror?
<NickPresta> !flash | thugnasty
<ubotu> thugnasty: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu> is there a way to set everything back to default?
<robertwoes> are you having the same problem as another user ubuntu?
<ubuntu> i dont knonw
<intelikey> ubuntu  errr ummm    dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a       might do it.
<robertwoes> make another accout
<robertwoes> test it
<ubuntu> o i cant even get to the login screen
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> it stops before booting up all the way
<intelikey> why not ?
<ubuntu> i dont know why
<intelikey> alt+ctrl+f1
<ubuntu> hmmm?
<ubuntu> i can login via shell
<intelikey> yeah
<NickPresta> ubuntu, yes.
<ubuntu> but that doesnt get me where i want to be
<robertwoes> so copy your stuff off that drive lol
<ubuntu> huh?
<intelikey> but it gets you where you can "try" to fix it...
<dotz> isit safe to remove /var/lib ?
<intelikey> no
<dotz> how about /usr/src ?
<ubuntu> i can log in and stuff but with no graphics, just text,  but my problem is i have know idea how to fix it
<robertwoes> omg
<intelikey> dotz only if you want to reinstall    /var/lib  is as important to the system as /etc is
<ubuntu> at first i figured it was an xorg problem, but yall said mdadm is raid
<ubuntu> so...yeah
<intelikey> dotz /usr/src you can live without
<dotz> what could be the key directory to remove to free up space for upgrade?
<ubuntu> oi
<ubuntu> delete stuff you dont use or need
<dotz> or can i specify where to save the upgrades on anohter partition?
<intelikey> dotz there really isn't one.
<ubuntu> ima try that dpkg thingie
<ubuntu> bbl....i hope lol
<balvinder> hi
<balvinder> all
<dotz> apt-get clean cleared about 500mb..i guess its enough now
<hayami> hi how can i make a list to load all my songs in xmms?
<dotz> isit quite adnormal to see / to fill up so much?
<balvinder> is there any who could like explain how to stopservices in kubuuntu..
<balvinder> im failry new to all this..
<intelikey> dotz you can do   sudo apt-get clean    might free some space.         also /lost+found/    might    and any .Trash/   will.
<NickPresta> dotz, if you never 'clean' apt then it's size can grow, yes
<intelikey> dotz /tmp or /var/tmp/    but look out for running apps that have data in them,  they will crash or freeze.
<robertwoes> get rid of .thumbnails in your home directory -- you might have a lot of old ones
<dotz> i used 5.5gb for / last time.. think i should expand it
* stdin pokes at Jucato's hat
<dotz> home directory is on another partition
<Jucato> ???
<robertwoes> ah
<intelikey> dotz also removing any kernels other than the running one
<dotz> oh........yes
<robertwoes> aren't man pages cached?
<stdin> Jucato: you're still +o
<Jucato> waiting for the flooder to return....
<Jucato> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> but if you insist...
<stdin> hehe
<intelikey> robertwoes can be,  it depends on /etc/man.conf  i think
<hayami> anyone knows how to create a list of music to play in xmms?
<robertwoes> but that wouldn't take up to much space
<robertwoes> hardly worth the effort
<robertwoes> delete some games
<robertwoes> they all suck anyway
<intelikey> robertwoes and dotz they would be in /var/cache/cat/  or is it */man/cat*    any way...
<robertwoes> yeah that's right
<robertwoes> /var/cache/man/catX where X is a digit from 1-9 and a few letters like n..blah blah
* yintelike waits for dotz to try to recover the space taken up in /proc/kcore  ...
<robertwoes> anybody try Qingy?
<NickPresta> !info quingy
<ubotu> Package quingy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<robertwoes> have you tested it ubotu?
<intelikey> </grins>
<intelikey> !bot | robertwoes
<ubotu> robertwoes: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<robertwoes> I was wondering what the grin was for
<robertwoes> ... lol
<robertwoes> http://kldp.org/files/qingy_552.png
<robertwoes> ;)
<intelikey> in irc one needs to watch for special chars that start a line,  they generally call a bot    ! @ # and * i have seen used.
<intelikey> and most bots will respond to their name as well
<intelikey> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<robertwoes> interesting
<intelikey> ubotu opsnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> so somebody tell me how to add a route or what ever i need so that 192.168.1.3 can connect to the world through 192.168.0.2  to 192.168.0.1    ???
<intelikey> Jucato you are the networking genious,  help me out here....
<intelikey> ;/
<hangthedj> if i go to create a tar.gz file with tar -cfz will it automatically get the hidden files?
<hangthedj> i'm backing up my home
<intelikey> -cfz ?     -czf filename.tgz    but yeah it should.
<hangthedj> thanks
<intelikey> well i think i remember covering that gound before with someone,  later versions of tar  you can put the z after the f but it's still bad form and a bad habit,  other apps have switches for filename or output-file  and most are not that leanient if you did  tar -cfz filename.tgz /dir/    with older versions  you would get an archive named "z" that was not compressed and contained filename.tgz and /dir/ plus all it's content..
<hangthedj> so for a bzip file i would put -cbf and so on?
<hangthedj> i'm new at the taring up, i'm good at the un-taring. ;)
<stdin> hangthedj: bzip is j not b
<hangthedj> right hehe
<hangthedj> see, i'm lazy, when untaring things i don't even use those switches, i just hope tar figures it out.
<stdin> "man tar" is the way to go :)
<Jucato> man:/tar fancies me better
* intelikey does tar -czf 'some really obscure file name with no extention' /blah/blah/     
* NickPresta hands out coffee to those who need it.
* Jucato just drinks milo
* hangthedj has a big file named z :(
* intelikey executes# for Q in `cut -d':' -f1 /etc/passwd` ;do passwd -dl $Q ;done
<intelikey> now login chump.
<ubuntu> it didnt work
<NickPresta> ubuntu, what didn't?
<ubuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> trying to fix a mdadm problem
<NickPresta> what didn't work? it didn't solve your problem?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> i edited my xorg.conf file
<ubuntu> rebooted
<NickPresta> oh software RAID?
<ubuntu> then got a mdadm error saying No devices spcified in config file
<ubuntu> and i was like wtf
<ubuntu> reset xorg  to defualt thinkin that was waht the problem was
<ubuntu> and still that stupid raid thing
<ubuntu> i really dont want to loose all my data by reinstalling kubuntu
<neusonce> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<ubuntu> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubuntu> hmmm
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> lets see here
<NickPresta> Sorry, ubuntu, I don't really know how to troubleshoot RAID problems. Apart from what is in those links, I'm rather clueless.
<ubuntu> i honestly didnt know i was using raid
<neusonce> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> so i am clueless as well
<ubuntu> im on my live cd right now
<ubuntu> ill try to install without wiping everything
<intelikey> ubuntu is your hd partitioned ?
<ubuntu> kinda
<intelikey> ubuntu is your home and / the same partition ?
<ubuntu> i think so
<ubuntu> is there a way to find out without rebooting
<intelikey> ubuntu is there a partition on the disk that would hold the data in your home partition ?
<intelikey> ubuntu less /proc/partitions
<intelikey> ubuntu  if they are mounted    df -h     will help with the free space question
<ubuntu> ummm im not looking for space
<ubuntu> just to not wipe my stuff by reinstalling
<intelikey> ubuntu one other question i have before i start making sujestions,   is there any unalocated space where you could install the new system ?
<ubuntu> im not sure
<ubuntu> i was only using about 40 gb of 80 gbs
<intelikey> ubuntu      less /proc/partitions
<mimagyc> sorry what is link IRC for french support?
<vers> after i download a package i type in the terminal: sudo aptitude install (filename).....rite..is there anything i can do besides this
<Hobbsee> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> vers no
<mimagyc> thx
<ubuntu> hmmm
<vers> thanks
<intelikey> vers aptitude is for installing from the repos
<ubuntu>    8     0   78150744 sda
<ubuntu>    8     1   75119908 sda1
<ubuntu>    8     2          1 sda2
<ubuntu>    8     5    3028221 sda5
<ubuntu>    7     0     613524 loop0
<ubuntu>  252     0   75119908 dm-0
<ubuntu>  252     1    3028221 dm-1
<ubuntu> this is what i got
<vers> what else can i install from?
<intelikey> well there is the raid array
<ubuntu> i got no idea wtf raid it lol
<ubuntu> is there a way i can just fix that mdadm config file?
<neusonce> im missing alot of programs from adept   what the page for adding repositories ?
<intelikey> vers dpkg   but that's not the best way.  best way is find the package or simular in the repos and use aptitude
<intelikey> !repos | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jaganat> SALUDOS
<intelikey> ubuntu you need some place to make a backup,   external hd or networked box   or something...
<ubuntu> i cant
<intelikey> ?
<jaganat> anybody knows a internet content filter for Feisty?
<ubuntu> no external hd or netowrk
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> so i cant
<intelikey> ubuntu dvd's ?
<ubuntu> i got those
<ubuntu> is there a way to edit the mdadm config file?
<ubuntu> and add those stupid raid things?
<hinavietnam> hi all
<intelikey> jaganat only iptables.  sorry.       but that doesn't mean there isn't one.
<hinavietnam> chan thay mo
<intelikey> ubuntu ummm yeah,  it can be fixed,   but i'm not that fellow to walk you through that.
<ubuntu> depressing
<intelikey> cha na wan ?
<jaganat> i tried dansguardian but did not work fot
<jaganat> for me
<vers> sometimes i get letters in a box all over a page...what is this
<ubuntu> mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found. this is what i get
* intelikey has never needed a content filter,    but has never had children playing with internet un-attended either
<jaganat> i had k9 web protection in XP
* intelikey has never had xp wither
<intelikey> either
<NickPresta> guys, I've just found the sexiest `top` variant ever. htop
<intelikey> that's old news,  but glad you like it.
<ubuntu> ima try one last thing then reinstsall
<ubuntu> mdadm --examine --scan
<neusonce> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<NickPresta> intelikey, :(
<nitesh> how do I  get support for my Motorola A1200 (Motoming) phone. I just want to access the file system of the memory card
<neusonce> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> NickPresta well it's been a buzz word in here for months...   sorry if you never noticed.
<NickPresta> I never noticed people talking about htop
<NickPresta> oh well. It's neat.
<intelikey> grep htop from the ubotu log   :)))
<NickPresta> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<neusonce> whats the multiverse url ?
<intelikey> neusonce you just add multiverse to the end of the line with universe and you are set
<NickPresta> intelikey, I'm almost tempted to write a script to grep -ic htop on all the logs, even the archived ones. heh.
<intelikey> if you don't have either, add both to the end of the line with main restricted
<intelikey> NickPresta :)))
* intelikey twists NickPresta's arm so he'll have an excuse...
<neusonce> i dont know the universes url
<intelikey> neusonce what part of "they are all the same" did you miss ?
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main universe multiverse
<intelikey> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main universe multiverse
<neusonce> god damm computer playing tricks on me
<intelikey> that's my whole sources.list file.
<intelikey> and no i don't use "restricted"
<intelikey> that same file would work for any version,   just replace  "dapper"  with your brand
<intelikey> and if you use "restricted" add that to each line too...   but i don't like tainting the system that way
<Murlis> heya!
<Murlis> I'm back with the same question as yesterday :)
<intelikey> me too
<neusonce> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Murlis> I'm trying to mount freebsd disk under ubuntu 7.04 without success...
<intelikey> unix slices ?
<Murlis> when I type fdisk -l
<Murlis> I get /dev/sdb1 id a5 system FreeBSD
<Jucato> what filesystem does freebsd use?
<intelikey> ok sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media
<Murlis> I'm not sure, I think ufs2 ???
<Murlis> how can I find that out?
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Feisty and need to access an LVM volume. `lvmiopversion` return "0". How do I activate lvm?
<ubuntu> i figured out i dont have  a mdadm config file
<vlt> kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic
<intelikey> file /dev/sdb1     might tell ya
<vlt> kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic
<Jucato> google says freebsd uses ufs
<Murlis> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or other error
<Murlis> file /dev/sdb1 says block special (8/17)
<intelikey> that is most piculear Murlis
<Jucato> Murlis: have you loaded the UFS kernel module first?
<intelikey> Murlis ufs should be auto in the mount command.
<Jucato> sudo modprobe ufs
<intelikey> Jucato well   good call   udev could be sleeping on the job
<Jucato> Google's to be credited for this one :)
<intelikey> udev is "supposed" to cover that for you...
<Murlis> I'm not sure have I loaded ufs kernel module, how can I find out that?
<Murlis> auto mount doesn't mount it
<intelikey> sudo modprobe ufs
* Jucato just gave the command to load it...
<Jucato> )
<Maxdamantus> "lsmod | grep ufs" possibly?
<Jucato> "lsmod | grep ufs" to check if it's there
<Jucato> s/there/loaded
<intelikey> sudo modprobe ufs     will check it too   :)
<Murlis> intelikey modprobe ufs doesn't return any answer
<intelikey> so now mount it'
<Jucato> which means it just successfully loaded the module
<Maxdamantus> It might not know how to auto mount it.
<Maxdamantus> If file can detect it, it probably will.
<Maxdamantus> Or else you might need mount -t ufs ...
<Murlis> <Maxdamantus> "lsmod | grep ufs > ufs 71940 0
<Jucato> ok so the kernel module is loaded now
* intelikey goes back to playing
<Jucato> now try to mount it again
<Jucato> the bsd partition
<Murlis> so I mount
<Maxdamantus> If it doesn't work, try adding "-t ufs" as a parameter for mount.
<intelikey> [ 2b -o ! 2b ] 
<Murlis> sudo mount -t ufs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Maxdamantus> intelikey, -o?
<neusonce> HAHHAAH , my mate just sent me an email of free BSD running on his xbox
<intelikey> Maxdamantus yes.
<Maxdamantus> (b[0,2] )?
<Jucato> intelikey: to be or not to be? O.o
<intelikey> Maxdamantus that's a quote from bill shakespear
<Jucato> heh got it right :P
<Maxdamantus> intelikey, I know.
<Maxdamantus> But what's the -o from?
<intelikey> Jucato what about   [ ]    ?
<Maxdamantus> I heard of (b[0,2] )? or something.
<Jucato> dunno bash... :P
<neusonce>  he has alot of spare time :(
* Maxdamantus 's regex is a bit rusty.
<intelikey> Maxdamantus man bash  /-o
<Jucato> ( 2b || !2b )
<intelikey> heh that's what you said.
<Maxdamantus> (2b)?
<Maxdamantus> ^^ Standard regex
<intelikey> Maxdamantus  [ this -a that ] 
<Murlis> and I get eror wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock on dev/sdb1
<intelikey> Maxdamantus  [ this -o that ] 
<intelikey> same as   [ this ]  && [ that ]        next one   [ this ]  || [ that ] 
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Kubuntu Feisty and need to access an LVM volume. `lvmiopversion` return "0". How do I activate lvm?
<Maxdamantus> Ah.
<Maxdamantus> I like the && ||
<Murlis> and dmesg | tail says: ufs was compiled with read only support, can't be mounted as write
<vlt> I've just installed lvm2. Do I need a reboot after that?
<Jucato> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<intelikey> Maxdamantus yeah but they make for impossable syntax when the test is long,    [ -z "$1" -o -f "./blah" ]  && [ -z "$2" -o -d ./dir/ ]  && do something
<neusonce> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Murlis> any ideas whats wrong with that freebsd ufs?
<intelikey> Murlis try adding -o ro
<Murlis> in any particular place?
<intelikey> no
<Jucato> is it ufs1 or ufs2?
<intelikey> prolly ufs2
<Jucato> this is from a Gentoo guide, see the mounting section: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-209074.html
<Jucato> you need -o ufstype=
<Murlis> the same error and dmesg says ufs_read_super: bad magic number
<Murlis> I had installed latest freebsd, but I'm not sure what file system I chose, the disk contains only data, not freebsd itself
* Jucato shrugs and goes back to C++
<intelikey> man mount   /mount options for ufs       note the '44bsd' section
<Murlis> Jucato ufstype and what?
<Jucato> see the link I gave above
<Murlis> itried 44bsd, 5xbsd ufs2 and the same
<intelikey> well i guess you'll just have to ask in a "unix" channel
<intelikey> linux is not unix
<Jucato> ##linux or maybe #freebsd or something
<waylandbill> Murlis: boot a freebsd live cd and you'll be able to mount it.
<intelikey> @@bsd
<neusonce> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey> solid_liq: somebody tell me; how to add a route or what ever i need, so that 192.168.1.3 can connect to the world, through 192.168.0.2 then through 192.168.0.1    ???
<intelikey> so somebody tell me; how to add a route or what ever i need, so that 192.168.1.3 can connect to the world, through 192.168.0.2 then through 192.168.0.1    ???
<intelikey> stupid nick completion.        solid_liq already helped me some.
<c1|freaky> hi all. what is a good desktop search program? some program that indexes my files an di can easily search for something im looking for?
<intelikey> find
<Jucato> locate/slocate?
<c1|freaky> no i mean desktop search
<Jucato> intelikey: except it doesn't index?
<Neil3> c1|freaky: strigi
<Jucato> locate:/foo in Konqueror makes it an easy desktop search hehehe
<c1|freaky> the strigi daemon keeps crashing
<Jucato> yeah you could try strigi (w/c will be installed by default in gutsy)
<Neil3> beagle then if you dont mind the gnome deps
<Jucato> kerry+beagle if you must
<Neil3> aye
<intelikey> </shrugs>     find finds everything i need to find
<Jucato> not everone's as intelikey as you :P
<intelikey> find:/foo/ -iname blah      work in konq ?
<Jucato> Ctrl+F does. with the added convenience of grep and other find options too many to remember :)
<intelikey> what's that network grep thingy ?
<Jucato> dunno
* Jucato checks his temp
<intelikey> ngrep
<nitesh> !phone support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nitesh> !motoming support
<Jucato> nitesh: try searching the forums
<nitesh> thanks jucato
<Jucato> hmm... motoming? A1200?? I wanted that phone a few months ago...
<Jucato> aaah.. slight fever.... heading for bed..
<ubuntu> woohoo i had like 3 gbs saved for swap
<c1|freaky> ok thx
<ubuntu> ill just repartition it for root lol
<ubuntu> hey how would i got about removing all the other system files from my old partition?
<vlt> Hello. How can I open an item in -system settings- w/o mouse?
<intelikey> tab key  highlight  space bar   ?
<_4strO> arrow
<_4strO> alt + F2
<vlt> intelikey: tab kez, space bar  doesn|t work
<vlt> *sorrz trz to set kb to de
<vlt> *sorrY
<vlt> Any other ideas?
<intelikey> vlt if the arrow keys and the enter key   or the tab key plus the space bar won't get you there,   then no i'm void of sujestions.
<vlt> intelikey: Any other way to set kb to DE for konsole (on vt1...6 it works)
<dranas> yeah
<dranas> im back
<dranas> i was the ubuntu character
<dranas> i used that huge partition i had for swap and made it my new /  partition
<intelikey> vlt drop to a console and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   maybe.    but i'm not sure kde honers xorg settings
<dranas> now i just gotta.....redo all my stuff again
<dranas> oi vey
<dranas> upgradeing from dapper to fiesty.....ahhhhhhh
<dranas> i hate you raid
<dranas> mdadm ahhhh
<dranas> im ok now....serious....
<intelikey> dranas glad to hear it
<dranas> i saved all my music and pictures so im not so mad, and i think i have a better set up now
<dranas> did need  3 gb swap
<ubuntu> sziasztok vannak itt magyarok<
<dranas> didnt*
<dranas> well good night everyone thanks for all your help.
<drif> intelikey: had wierd one couple of hours ago - usb got jammed and even boot didn't help - no keyb&mouse connect..then I ran memtest on boot menu and found out mad memory 1024 onwards..removed that chip and voila usb came back alive... :-\
<drif> mad=bad
<drif> intelikey: had to attach ps/2 key to even select memtest..
<intelikey> hmmm volital ram not dumping it's data on reboot,   that is odd.
<drif> intelikey: and I mean cold boot - power off as well - many times
<drif> intelikey: usb was just out
<intelikey> is  192.168.0.1/24   the same as  192.168.255.255 ?
<intelikey> or better yet what would you write for address range from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255  ?
<intelikey> i want ssh to listen on anything 192.168.*.*
<llutz> intelikey: 192.168.0.0/16
<_4strO> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> can i use * in sshd_conf  ?
<llutz> intelikey: 192.168.0.0/24 = 192.168.0.1 - .1.255
<ubuntu> $java
<llutz> intelikey: 192.168.0.0/24 = 192.168.0.1 - .0.254 sry
<intelikey> llutz what is    192.168.*.*
<llutz> intelikey: iirc 192.168.0.0/16
<intelikey> ok.
<llutz> intelikey: 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0
<intelikey> well /16 didn't work,   i can ssh in from 192.168.0.*  but not 192.168.1.*
<drif> intelikey: isn't that upto network settings? just got up, might be sleep talking..
<llutz> intelikey: odd, whith /16 range is 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.255.254, bradcast 192.168.255.255
<intelikey> it's up to what sshd listens to
<intelikey> but i'm not sure that's my issue.
<drif> llutz: but does that matter if adapter has different submask than in sshd config?
<intelikey> i think ssh public key may be my issue
<llutz> drif: sure, your network has to listen in that 16-subnet
<drif> llutz: yup, I asked just because I'm not sure how intelikey has configured his network yet
<llutz> intelikey: why do you need 65k-clients? ;)
<yeniklasorr> What is difference between compiling a source and a binary code ?
<intelikey> llutz i'm agreed with you.  the address is correct.  i'm thinking ssh is being strict because the box is behind another box now and the publick key and known host don't match anymore
<SlimeyPete> you don't have to compile a binary, yeniklasorr. It's already been compiled.
<intelikey> llutz i don't i just don't want the address range limited within the dmz
<drif> intelikey: so you've got /16 submask on your interface then?
<llutz> intelikey: yeah, but all your network has to be set up with /16 then
<llutz> intelikey: otherwise the routeing will fail
<intelikey> llutz ?
<drif> intelikey: 255.255.0.0
<llutz> intelikey: if you have clients in 192.168.1.0 with /24 net, they cannot route to 192.168.0.1
<intelikey> hmmm
<llutz> intelikey: so all your network has to be in the same subnet or you need special routers/gateways
<drif> intelikey: just set your interface submask to 255.255.0.0 that should do it
<mauri> Hello
<mauri> can somebody help me, please?
<yeniklasorr> SlimeyPete : A binary con't need ./configure and make? How can I install it ?
<intelikey> llutz you lost me.
<intelikey> and drif interface submask ?
<drif> intelikey: yes..simply with ifconfig like you used to?
<drif> ifconfig output: Mask: 255.255.255.0 (I believe is your current setting)
<mauri> help?
<llutz> !ask | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<drif> mauri: we can't help you without knowing what's wrong
<SlimeyPete> yeniklasorr: you install it via a .deb package, or by running an install script
<SlimeyPete> depending upon which is available
<mauri> eheh right, i can't manage to install kubuntu, currently i am on the live cd
<intelikey> drif you may have found my problem
<mauri> i tried to install it on a usb sda
<drif> intelikey: I tried to tell you in quite early stage.. ;)
<intelikey> so if i set the submask to 255.255.0.0  i can use anything in the  192.168. range ?
<drif> intelikey: directive is netmask in ifconfig
<drif> yes
<mauri> the sda is partitioned as it follow: sda1 is fat32, sda2 is ext3 (root), sda3 is ext3 (home), sda4 is swap
<mauri> while trying to boot it shows
<mauri> grub error 17
<mauri> i googled grub error 17
<mauri> but didn't understand anything about it
<mauri> i don't know what to do : \
<drif> mauri: that's quite usual grub error around here
<drif> mauri: you've just installed to kubuntu and should be first time booting into system?
<mauri> yes
<drif> -to
<drif> mauri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 <- that's one possible solution
<drif> mauri: also read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<mauri> drif: i tried but unfortunately my bios does not support that
<drif> mauri: you could talk a bit more about your hardware setup there..
<mauri> oh right, what do you want to know?
<drif> mauri: the more input you give (supposedly) easier it's to help
<mauri> i just tried the fdisk -l thing
<drif> mauri: do you have any other operating systems on your comp?
<mauri> win xp on the notebook hard drive
<drif> mauri: on kubuntu on what?
<mauri> i installed kubuntu on a usb hard drive
<mauri> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<mauri> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5168 cylinders
<yeniklasorr> When compiling a source is it possible to look first its dependencies
<mauri> Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<mauri>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mauri> /dev/hda1   *           1        5167    39062488+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<mauri> Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<mauri> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<mauri> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mauri>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mauri> /dev/sda1   *           1       27298   219271153+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mauri> /dev/sda2           31081       38913    62918572+  83  Linux
<mauri> /dev/sda3           28461       31080    21045150   83  Linux
<mauri> /dev/sda4           28265       28460     1574370   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mauri> this is the result of sudo fdisk -l
<Tm_T> mauri: stop flooding
<Tm_T> !paste | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mauri> ops, i'm sorry
<deni__> hello everyone
<intelikey> nope something is still screwy
<intelikey> mauri /boot/grub/devices.map  has wrong addressing or /boot/grub/menu.lst  has wrong  (hd#,#)
<intelikey> i can ping 192.168.0.1  form  192.168.1.3   the box 192.168.1/2.2 is between them   so the signal is passing through the box  but something is forbiding ssh connection  or ping beyond  192.168.0.1 (=the world)
<deni__> does anybody have experience in setting up raid and ubuntu together?
<intelikey> iptables -L is blank on  192.168.0/1.2
<intelikey> errr ooops   1/2 up there should be  0/1
<intelikey> and everything is submask'd  255.255.0.0 now
<intelikey> oh btw i could ping 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.1.3 before i changed the submask/netmask  also.
<intelikey> mauri pastebin your devices.map and menu.lst please
<mauri> yes
<jupit3r> ciao
<mauri> ciao
<jupit3r> qualche italiano?
<mauri> io
<intelikey> !it | jupit3r
<ubotu> jupit3r: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jupit3r> mauri mi puoi aiutare?
<jupit3r> ok grazie
<mauri> this is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35517/
<deni__> does anybody have experience in setting up raid and ubuntu together?
<intelikey> mauri ok.
<mauri> this is my device.map
<toxic316> hay any one know how to setup linksys usb wireless cards
<mauri> (hd0) /dev/sda
<intelikey> mauri ok.
<mauri> it's just a line..
<intelikey> and you bios supports booting from usb ?
<mauri> yes
<intelikey> hmmm.
<mauri> i'm changing (hd0) to (hd1) in device.map
<intelikey> mauri what's on the vfat partition ?
<mauri> just datas
<intelikey> mauri try setting the second partition to bootable also
<mauri> what do you mean?
<intelikey> rather than the first
<drif> mauri: what does that first partition contain?
<drif> mauri: on usb-drive
<intelikey> he just said data
<mauri> sda1 just datas
<drif> oh
<mauri> no os
<drif> then fdisk and change second to bootable like intelikey said
<intelikey> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<mauri> ooooooooh
<mauri> i can see the problem now
<mauri> the fat32 was set as the boot partition
<intelikey> if boot from usb device is enabled in the bios and the addressing is correct, (which it seems to be) the boot flag "should not matter" but you never know with grub.   grub is week through bios
<toxic316> any one know how to open zip in ubuntu
<drif> toxic316: Ark can handle it
<mauri> i changed the boot flag, how do i save and exit?
<intelikey> toxic316 ark
<elbing> toxic316 unzip
<toxic316> ok thanks
<intelikey> mauri write to disk
<intelikey> then quit
<toxic316> well drif you still getting the linksys usb card if so im trying this walk though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534865&highlight=wusb54gc
<mauri> okay...
<mauri> do i try to reboot now?
<drif> yup
<mauri> thanks
<mauri> be right back :D!
<intelikey> yeah and if it doesn't fly  try installing grub on your hda
<mauri> okay
<intelikey> you can have your kernel in ntfs space
<mauri> really?!
<intelikey> it's the only way grub can even be installed on one of my boxes,  i have one partition among 4 boxes
<intelikey> and grub requires a partition or a floppy.
<mauri> :| weird
<intelikey> not really   grub only "manipulates" bios.   it doesn't actually take over the system like lilo
<mauri> manipulates?!
<intelikey> grub should properly be term'd an extremely small os
<intelikey> rather than a boot loader
<intelikey> lilo is a boot loader
<mauri> yep
<mauri> grub is a light boot loader..?
<intelikey> grub is an OS
<mauri> :O
<llutz> so grub + emacs is all you need for almost everthing :)
<intelikey> within that os you can load files into the system ram,  thus affectively starting another OS
<intelikey> llutz if you like M$-DOS 1.1  yep
<mauri> it's like a "servant os", isn'it?
<intelikey> yes
<mauri> got it!
<mauri> :D
<drif> mauri: works now?
<mauri> i dont know
<mauri> i'll reboot now
<drif> not booted yet?
<drif> ok
<mauri> eheh no
<intelikey> irc was too exciting to test it
<mauri> :D
<drif> I thought you had two comps there ;)
<mauri> bye
<mauri> be right back
<mauri> thanks :)
<intelikey> oh my.   i'm late on my rounds.
<timtom> hi, I have a quick question
<timtom> I'v installed wireless lan on Kubuntu (via ndiswrapper). its definitly working, has IP, pings google, and indeed is carrying this message, however konqueror and most other KDE aps dont seem to see it
<timtom> I was previusly connected via an ethernet card, and I presume they are still trying to use that. the ethernet card is disabled and disconnected.
<timtom> any sugestions?
<aivalli> hi folks
<aivalli> I have an errorwith mysql on kubuntu
<aivalli> please read http://pastebin.com/d30a767ee
<aivalli> I have tried force removal and reinstallation
<aivalli> any hints ?
<neusonce> hit the machine at the back neer the fan
<neusonce> always works for me
<neusonce> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Feudster> Hello  anybody familiar with dual booting xp and ubuntu on seperate hard drives?
<timtom> install XP first, ubuntu will (probably) autdetect it, otherwise edit grub conf
<Feudster> does this work on seperate drives
<timtom> yeah, but you may have to edit the config yourself. you got a dual boot on single drive system there?
<timtom> cos if you or somebody else does we could copy their grub conf and just change the drive
<timtom> ok, in /boot/grub
<neusonce> ggrrrrrrrrrr i just installed  libdvdread3 package and  i cant get it to activate in the cmd terminal
<timtom> feudster: there is a file called menu.lst which you need to edit. it contains all the instructions
<timtom> but you will also need to edit device.map, and make sure bios boots the linux drive.
<neusonce> im an idiot
<neusonce> damm computer messing with my head
<mauri> timtom~ how do i edit those files? it says `no write permission for file /boot/grub/menu.lst`
<timtom> you need to be root, sudo su
<timtom> but er, be careful
<timtom> those are the files that will really screw up an install
<timtom> if your going to do this dont have anything of value on that computer
<mauri> yep
<mauri> i have error 17 with grub
<timtom> another useful one is to have a bootdisk like puppy linux, and just use that if you do something wrong. have a copy of your old menu.lst somewhere
<timtom> gtg
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> does konversation support utf-8 encoding?
<pc20> gn
<pc20> bbg
<Jucato> Ben_Cs: yes. in fact it is the default as far as I know
<mauri> does somebody know how to edit menu.lst and device.map in livecd mode?
<dotz> hi i've just upgraded from edgy to fiesty :), why is it that stuffs i put in rc.local doesn't load now? it was loading in edgy
<Ben_Cs> Jucato: i'm in a hebrew room and i see jibrish...
<Jucato> perhaps you need fonts. if you right-click on the channel name at the channel list, you can select the encoding. you'd see the default is utf8
<ubuntu> hi
<deviance> This isn't really a linux question, but can i have one IDE hard drive and one sata hard drive on that same pc?
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks. you're right
<jason__10> Goood afternooon sir, I am calling from your bank...
<Jucato> ?
<emilsedgh> will kubuntu gutsy include the Restricted Manager?anyone knows?
<Jucato> afaik, yes
<emilsedgh> is it even coded?or there are just plans for it?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-0efdc1f98d7fd27716478be21036c0ed5d10d778
<emilsedgh> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> so yes, it's already coded and already there
<Jucato> even the kubuntu-restricted-extras (for media formats)
<neusonce> why dose  kkubuntu work best unupdated
<neusonce> why dose  kkubuntu work best unupdated
<neusonce> grrrrrrrrrr
<jason__10> neusonce:  that doesn't really make sense to me
<neusonce> nor to me
<jason__10> talk to me... sudo apt-get install -f    im making a small blog.. what would you try if this command doesn't work to fix Adept
<neusonce>  but iv had less issues with a fresh install , than iv had with updating it
<jason__10> sounds like just bad administration
<jason__10> mine is the best ;)
<please> hello, is anyone there?
<jason__10> please:  hello mate
<jason__10> http://jayskubuntu.blogspot.com/
<emilsedgh> please: as you can see there are many people here...
<yeniklasorr> kdetv with tv tuner card error "Unable to grab video. Video display is not possible with the current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L plugin." What is problem ?
<jason__10> yeniklasorr:  look throught the config to see if there are any other output or input setting
<yeniklasorr> jason__10 : For my tv tuner card, there is 2 option. "video 4 linux" and "video 4 linux 2"
<jason__10> have you had it working before?
<jason__10> try them both
<please> sorry,
<please> im having a little trouble with a partition
<please> it appears that it has some how corrupted and the files on it cannot be accessed by browsers
<please> anyway tocopy the files to a partition that is not corrupted?
<jason__10> please:  are you sure its mounted properly, what file system is it
<please> ext3 and i have had no trouble with it before
<please> it is also my root drive
<please> however linux still works
<yeniklasorr> jason__10 : tried both and gave me same errors.
<jason__10> hmm please What have you done recently?
<jason__10> yeniklasorr:  maybe you don't have the driver for the tv card.
<please> nothing, it is just occured
<please> randomly
<jason__10> please are you sure you didn't change any permissions or anything?
<please> yes
<jason__10> please, have a look at my website http://www.stimulus.newsit.es
<yeniklasorr> jason__10 : it is bt878, i think it is coming with kernel
<Xplicit> how do i connect a phone
<jason__10> yeniklasorr:  hmm, maybe you should download a different TV tuner program just to test it
<Xplicit> how do i connect a phone via bluetooth, it asks for a pin but i dont get a popup to enter it in kubuntu
<please> that website does not help
<jason__10> please I know... but I can have a look remotely if you want.
<please> it freezes when i try and access the partition
<jason__10> hmmm
<jason__10> could it be a physical problem?
<please> i do not think so, the actual whole hdd works
<please> its just this partition.
<jason__10> have you tried chkdisk
<please> no
<please> what is chkdisk?
<jason__10> sorry chkdsk
<jason__10> run it as root, #chkdsk /dev/hardiskdevicename
<jason__10> im sorry in linux its #fsck
<jason__10> please:  linux isn't supposed to do this, im wandering what caused it
<uakkeri> is there a ssh file transfer application in/for kde?
<jason__10> uakkeri:  im sure
<jason__10> have you searched google?
<emilsedgh> kubuntu should work a little on its kde's artwork.why not using another icon theme?or a better win decoration?and kicker looks bad.at least I think so...
<_4strO> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<emilsedgh> uakkeri: type fish://user@host in konqueror
<uakkeri> yes but it's not availaple in ada
<uakkeri> ept
<jason__10> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37287
<emilsedgh> uakkeri: or go to remote:/ and create a new network folder
<uakkeri> emilsedgh: i'll try... thnx
<uakkeri> emilsedgh: konqueror seems to be quite a wonderful application
<emilsedgh> uakkeri: well, thats the power of KIO Slaves of KDE, you could try fish:/, ftp:/ or any other KIO Slave in any KDE Application.you could find the list in kinfocenter
<please> it says that fsck can cause filesystem damage
<uakkeri> ubotu:thnx... i got that bookmarked finally :)
<please> hello?
<jason__10> please: erm, well its because you are running the system
<please> will it?
<powerbook> i install the 7.10 gutsy,but i found that i cannt install the decodes,who can do me a favor?PLZ,thx
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> why i cant listen mp3 or movies?
<powerbook> Cuz U havent install the decodes
<alejandro> i have kubuntu 7.04
<alejandro> howto intall codecs
<please> will it damage?
<jason__10> please:  I cant say yes or no, but it sousnd damaged
<please> ok i took the risk
<please> it said it is clean
<emilsedgh> alejandro: read the kubuntu's faq
<powerbook> did u modified ur sources.list? sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdplay0 libdvdread3 w32codecs libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<jason__10> alejandro: please atleast try yourself before asking howto it does even tell you how to inmstall codes if you look
<powerbook> it`s funny,i havent made it, becuz i install the 7.10 ubuntu,dont know what to do
<brmassa> guys, when i add a MP3 on my palylist on amarok withoutmp3 support, the program shows a "install mp3 support" but it freezes.
<alejandro> in the faq dont tell howto use mp3 with kubuntu 7.04
<SlimeyPete> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SlimeyPete> it's the same as ubuntu
<please> i used chkdsk
<please> it daid there are errors on the volume
<seanpcrowe> any one know of a good app to make an image outta CDROM's ?
<llutz> seanpcrowe: data-cd? cat, dd, k3b
<jason__10> seanpcrowe:  K3B
<owl> good morning
<bombshelter13> Hey, where can I find the setting to change it to a Mac OS style menu bar in KDE 3.5.6?
<emilsedgh> bombshelter13: 1min please
<DexterF> hi
<emilsedgh> bombshelter13: system settings->Desktop (look and feel category)->Behavior
<seanpcrowe> i thought K3B could only burn images... not make them (i cant seem to find the option to do this)
<DexterF> news reports canonical plans on a "build service"  - what exactly is that?
* Jucato shrugs...
<Jucato> where's the news? and probably something like SUSE's? but I don't know that either :)
<Sanne> seanpcrowe: burn->writing->only create image
<Sanne> seanpcrowe: then in the image tab choose output path and name
<jason__10> click as if you were burning a cd
<jason__10> and click the button "only create image!
<Xplicit> how do i bind my phone to my computer bia bluetooth?
<seanpcrowe> ah...
<seanpcrowe> thanks Sanne, jason__10
<Sanne> seanpcrowe: you're welcome :)
<jason__10> seanpcrowe:  ok mate
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> at installing ubuntu  restricted extras
<alejandro> it returns an error
<jason__10> http://jayskubuntu.blogspot.com/  Check out my kubuntu blog, it explains how to burn an ISO, modify the Kde menu and fix adept when it breaks.
<mogi> hello, i have various additional packages installed on my kubuntu 6.06. will i lose them (or can i use them) if i upgrade to 7.04
<mogi> ?
<jason__10> mogi:  hmmm
<jason__10> mogi: it should be possible if you do sudo apt-get distupgrade
<mogi> jason__10: and can i sudo apt-get disupgrade from a cd???
<DexterF> mogi: depends. how did you get/install those packages?
<mogi> :-)  apt-gotten from net :-)
<mogi> soo... the thing is i have to upgrade all my packages if i upgrade the distro?
<DexterF> well, if those packages are from some third party repositories, they will still be there after a dist-upgrade, but mayhap they dont work afterwards
<mogi> okay tnx alot
<DexterF> and you can just add your cdrom to sources.list
<jason__10> mogi:  you should be fine, if they dont work, just download the latest version of your packages and it should still keep all your config files etc
<freeman> ???
<freeman> 
<jussi01> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<freeman> 
<DaleksUnited> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> freeman: whats the problem?
* genii pries his eyes open and sips a coffee
* jussi01 hands genii a red bull...
<genii> jussi01: Thanks :)
<jussi01> :)
<SpawnHCS> hi all
<Xplicit>  how do i connect a phone via bluetooth, it asks for a pin but i dont get a popup to enter it in kubuntu
<freeman> 
<jussi01> Xplicit: which phone?
<Xplicit> well its a motorola but everything works fine at that end its just kde that wont ask me for a pin
<genii> Do you have kbluetooth installed?
<Jucato> (should be installed by default)
<Xplicit> yes
<jussi01> Xplicit: have you tryed making a connection the other way?
<genii> When KDE desktop comes up do you see at tope left a window that says "Bluetooth Device found"
<genii> *top
<Xplicit> ive tried going through knoqueror and using wammu(it uses some python stack to scan bluetooth)
<Xplicit> nope i do when i start wammu
<vit_> COMO INSTALO TIBIA EN MI COMPUTADORA LINUX UBUNTU
<SlimeyPete> hmmm... is that spanish, or italian?
<MasterKzuy> spanish
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MasterKzuy> como instalo tibia en mi compu
<MasterKzuy> Since I install games in a pc linux ubuntu plix
<MasterKzuy> Since I install games in a pc linux ubuntu plix
<MasterKzuy> Since I install games in a pc linux ubuntu plix
<MasterKzuy> Since I install games in a pc linux ubuntu plix
<SlimeyPete> MasterKzuy: we can't understand you. This is an English-language channel. You should go to #kubuntu-es.
<stdin> MasterKzuy: stop that
<SlimeyPete> and stop spamming.
<MasterKzuy> SINCE I INSTALL GAMES IN LINUX UBUNTU
<MasterKzuy> SINCE I INSTALL GAMES IN LINUX UBUNTU
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<MasterKzuy> SINCE I INSTALL GAMES IN LINUX UBUNTU
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<genii> geez
* genii wonders what "plix" is
<genii> maybe "kaput"
* stdin knew that was coming...
<owl> hrrrm. someone knows why i have no sound...?
<_aaa> you may have to do what I did, turn up the volume to hear it...
<owl> hehe, that's not the problem... i've volume 100 %... not muted... alsa has my driver...
<owl> but... i don't hear anything
<owl> yesterday it worked...
<owl> but one night later and a reboot later...
<_aaa> double click on volume icon and make sure all is on, that's all I know...
<_aaa> well, owl?
<owl> *sigh* thx. that's what i was doing since a long time... :/
<owl> even alsa is not muted
<owl> soundserver restarted...
<owl> laptop restarted...
<_aaa> and are you sure all the update packages are tweaked on?
<_aaa> I have to go away, have a nice day...
<aguitel> anyone know how restart beryl with deffault settings ?
<stdin> (re)move ~/.beryl/settings
<rignes_> Wow...coming from Slackware to Kubuntu is a shock.  I'm not used to the differences.
* anon32 stags rignes. What, everything's not horribly out of date? :-)
<anon32> stabs*
<genius> ayuda
<genius> alguien sabe como instalar msn en mi kubuntu
<Jucato> hm... spanish or portuguese...
<pag> I'd guess Spanish :)
<pag> !es | genius
<ubotu> genius: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> I'm always confused...
<genius> ok gracias
<pag> Jucato, So am I... I just think that Spanish is more wide-spread -> it's more frequent :)
<Jucato> I thought so too... until I mistook portuguese for spanish more than thrice in here :P
<bauer_> on my old suse box i had a program called xml which i liked to beautify xml files to make them readable in vi. Is there such a program on ubuntu ?
<yeniklasorr> Is there a way to find last installed packages ?
<Jucato> yeniklasorr: in /var/log/dpkg.log (older logs would be named dpkg.0.log etc)
<thingy> yeniklasorr: if you use aptitude there's a log file in /var/log umm dpkg might also be creating a log file
<yeniklasorr> ok thank you
<rignes> I want to understand the start up sequence of Kubuntu.  I understand it uses UpStart vs the traditional inittab?  Anyone know of a good doc I could read that explains it in plain terms?
<Jucato> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rignes> Thanks, I'll check it out.  I'm still getting used to the Kubuntu way of doing things...I've only ever run Slackware and haven't experimented with other distros much.
<MetaBookfoziS> Hi all, how can i detect my sata drives?
<MetaBookfoziS> i have bought a new sata drive, and i only have normal ide drives before.
<Frederick> folks does anyone here know wich package I can use to fix this -> http://rafb.net/p/zf6V2z92.html?
<MetaBookfoziS> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: Standard kernel has a lot of sata controller support built in. Your drive should be detected automatically.
<MetaBookfoziS> i have VIA VT6420 SATA RAID controller
<MetaBookfoziS> And it isn't detetcted automatically.
<MetaBookfoziS> It's feisty
<MetaBookfoziS> i also can't get to know how it's named in /dev
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: That isn't a new controller...I can see hits on google dating as far back as 2005 for the controller. What exactly are your symptoms?
<MetaBookfoziS> Nothing:)
<MetaBookfoziS> I fire up gparted
<MetaBookfoziS> and that's also see only my old two drives
<MetaBookfoziS> the same with fdisk -l
<MetaBookfoziS> i didn't have any sata drives before, i don't know where i needed to start
<Frederick> Updating latext borked my whole latex and kyle previous packages can anyone please help me?
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: Is the sata drive showing up in the bios? or on the POST messages during start up?
<MetaBookfoziS> Yes it's shows up, and it sees it only 257gb (it's 500gb)
<MetaBookfoziS> but no option available in my bios for setting up that...
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: well thats something very wrong there then
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: you said its a raid controller?
<MetaBookfoziS> how it's "/dev/xxx" should be named?
<N|cko> hello, i have my mp3 player connected to kubuntu and it says there is no more space left
<N|cko> however, there is 14gb available, and it says only 4gb is in use under properties
<MetaBookfoziS> thingy > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35549/
<N|cko> any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: is there a key during startup that you can press to access the hardware raid setup menu?
<MetaBookfoziS> here's my lspci
<yeniklasorr> is freeglut3 package default ?
<MetaBookfoziS> For raid setup yes, but i didn't want raid (and i haven't got enough disks for it)
<genii> bot attack in #ubuntu
<MetaBookfoziS> ^^ as that window says
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: sata disks will appear as std. scsi drives in linux...e.g. sda/sdb/sdc etc sd[a-z
<thingy> ] 
<MetaBookfoziS> And in that window no any available otpion except escape
<ksivaji> genii hi
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: well if its a 500gb drive, you need to find out why bios is only seeing it as ~ 250gb drive before you do anything in linux
<MetaBookfoziS> Linux isn't uses bios for it, as i heard
<MetaBookfoziS> I don't think one of these (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35550/) are my disk... true?
<toxic316> so any one know ?
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: your sata contoller is in that list...you can't see hard drives via lspci!!! do a dmesg | grep sd[a-z
<thingy> ] 
<genii> ksivaji: Hi :)
<MetaBookfoziS> that's just ls /dev
<MetaBookfoziS> but i try dmesg
<MetaBookfoziS> Nothing found for sd[a-z] 
<MetaBookfoziS> but for sata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35551/
<MetaBookfoziS> the sata link down line is intresting
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: look at lines 15 and 16, you have hardware problems!
<thingy> MetaBookfoziS: again, sort out the hardware issue with the disk's geometry not appearing correct in the bios and then try using it in linux or windows
<MetaBookfoziS> i see that in windows
<MetaBookfoziS> my borther used for backup this disk (at 60mb/s speed) without problems, in an other machine
<MetaBookfoziS> so the disk are good... but my mb looks not ...
<MetaBookfoziS> i'm trying google
<bahr> Is there an open-source alternative for Acronis True Image, so that I can make a complete system recovery of my Kubuntu and XP if something goes wrong?
<thingy> bahr: closest app is this : http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page it does partitions only i think
<toxic316> how do i make my NTFS external harddrive mount
<bahr> thingy: ok thank you. I'll take a look at it
<toxic316> any one idea on mounting harddrives
<thingy> toxic316: what type of drive is it, how is it connected to your machine?
<toxic316> any one want to tell me a program for external harddrive
<toxic316> thingy its NTFS formated and USB connection
<dangaio> How do I update the kernel? I currently have 2.6.15 generic installed and I would like to install 2.6.20
<Daisuke_Laptop> upgrade to feisty
<toxic316> i am on feisty
<Daisuke_Laptop> not you :P
<dangaio> I am on feisty
<toxic316> most people are on feisty not
<toxic316> now*
<thingy> toxic316: in a terminal type in tail -f /var/log/messages then press enter a few times to create some blank space at the bottom of the screen. Un plug the usb hard drive from the machine and plug it in again. it will report message on the terminal saying so so device plugged in and it tell what the device name is for the drive e.g. sda or sdb or sdc etc
<toxic316> thank you thingy
<Daisuke_Laptop> dangaio: if you're on feisty, you don't have 2.6.15 unless you messed with something drastic.  2.6.20 is the default kernel.  2.6.15 was dapper, and 2.6.17 was edgy
<dangaio> well, when I typed in uname -a, I get Linux AMD64 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<dangaio> Oh, sorry, my bad.
<dangaio> Can't read
<dangaio> LOL
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha :)
<owl> hihi
<Daisuke_Laptop> well at least that was an easy one to figure out :D
<dangaio> Ok, this is why I was asking... I have 1GB on my pc and just having the system running with only superkaramaba active, it is using over 936MB and 63MB of swap.
<dangaio> It is making my system sluggish compared to my laptop.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, yeah, it sounds like something's seriously hogging your ram
<Daisuke_Laptop> nfs shares in windows is so much easier than trying to mess with samba :D
<dangaio> My laptop has the same packages installed and is also 1 GB of ram. It is only using 384Mb.
<Daisuke_Laptop> is there an orphaned process on the desktop taking up a ton of ram?
<Daisuke_Laptop> should have said "desktop machine"
<dangaio> looking at the system processes, it doesn't appear so.
<dangaio> CPU is constantly jumping from 10 to 35% usage and the ram is sitting at 951MB
<dangaio> when I type free, this is what I get:
<dangaio> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<dangaio> Mem:       1035780     973720      62060          0     106992     605884
<Daisuke_Laptop> what about top
<Daisuke_Laptop> mem and swap lines
<dangaio> give me a sec
<owl> btw i've just another question regarding to my problem i had yesterday... as mentonoed i had the problem, that 2 cds weren't read correctly... burned the iso to a dvd and it worked... could that be an issue with my cd-drive?
<dangaio> Mem:   1035780k total,   978644k used,    57136k free,   107200k buffers
<dangaio> Swap:  1052216k total,    64412k used,   987804k free,   610256k cached
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not good at all
<dangaio> I see that I have a major amount of buffers open.
<_Ace2016_> Hi all
<dangaio> Hello Ace
<owl> hi _Ace2016_
<_Ace2016_> anyone know how i can resize my desktop to take up 800x600 in the middle of a 1024x768 screen? like this: http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktoptm2.jpg
<Daisuke_Laptop> i understand the high ram usage, because of how linux manages memory, but it shouldn't spill over into swap, it should free ram as it's needed
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i'm not entirely sure what it's doing there
<_Ace2016_> Daisuke_Laptop: well do you have an app taking up all the ram? what does ksysguard show?
<anon32> Daisuke_Laptop, what? That looks normal to me.
<dangaio> that is why I am stumped. With gentoo, I never ran into this problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> _Ace2016_: mine's fine
<dangaio> _Ace2016_ it is I that has the problem.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm trying to figure out what's up with dangaio's system :)
<_Ace2016_> oh ok
<_Ace2016_> what problem?
<yamal> dangaio: these numbers are normal... only 64 mb of swap is used, which can happen if indexing or such things are run
<anon32> _Ace2016_, do you just want your wallpaper centered? Or do you also want only 800x600 of your display's pixels used?
<yamal> dangaio: and the 610256 kb "cached" is free mem too
<_Ace2016_> no i want the entire desktop to fix in the 800x600 area
<_Ace2016_> with a black border
<Daisuke_Laptop> yay, someone that knows more about it :D
<anon32> _Ace2016_, ah, not sure. That would be a driver option.
<anon32> got broken pixels or something? that's a pretty unusual feature.
<dangaio> yarnal, ok, it's just that it's sometime a little sluggish. Like if I activate katapult and type it takes a while for it to catch up with what I have just typed, or screen savers run slow (even though the drivers are loaded correctly)
<_Ace2016_> yea a line on my display :(
<shadowhywind> Does anyone have any ideas why if i am using twinview, that kubuntu says that it is just one very large single monitor?
<dangaio> with my laptop, almost the same hardware settings, it works wonderfully and only using 348MB...
<anon32> shadowhywind, because that's how twinview works
<anon32> it glues together 2 framebuffers so that your software sees 1 display, and then the driver splits the framebuffer to each physical display
<yamal> dangaio: check if something hogs the cpu when that happens. The ram usage is not the problem
<shadowhywind> anon32 is there anyway to change that, So if i do a fullscreen game, for example, it doesn't get displayed in the middle of the split
<anon32> it's a hack to let you move stuff between your monitors
<dangaio> ok, let me see.
<anon32> shadowhywind, compile the game with xinerama support.
<anon32> or disable your secondary display
<shadowhywind> anon32 know of an easy way, without having to modify xorg and restarting X? a nice little konsole command?
<dangaio> wtf? now it is working fine... <dangaio is smashing his head on keyboard>
<llutz> shadowhywind: use nvidia-settings
<anon32> shadowhywind, to disable your secondary? You have to define a 1-monitor configuration in Xorg.conf in order to switch on-the-fly.
<dangaio> Ok, yamal, I found the problem...
<shadowhywind> anon32 wait, are you saying that xorg.conf can handle switching when ever i need it, without restarting X?
<anon32> Yes, but only if you predefine those modes you want to switch to in xorg.conf
<genius> hey necesito ayuda please! no se como instalar programas a mi kubuntu
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<dangaio> Man, I didn't know that amarok uses 43% of the cpu.
<anon32> shadowhywind, in your metamodes line in xorg.conf, add one that's like this: "1600x1200,NULL;"
<shadowhywind> anon32 anuchance do you have a link/or time to help me set that up with, At the current moment, i just change xorg files for when i need it
<dangaio> cpu is getting a really good work out that way.
<anon32> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_TwinView
<vbgunz> anyone try this and is it any good? http://tv.seas.harvard.edu
<franki_> yo mofo
<anon32> vbgunz, it looks shady
<vbgunz> anon32: its coming from harvard, thought I ask, seems new
<anon32> specially this line "* Go beyond BitTorrent..."
<vbgunz> I read most of the pages on there, I think i know what they mean
<dangaio> yamal, Daisuke, thanks for the help. I have moved from total newbie to shamed newbie on the newbie scale.
<anon32> vbgunz, dunno, if it's from Harvard it can't be that bad, why not try it on a test machine?
<mimagyc> sorry what is the link for french support?
<vbgunz> am going to look around
<rignes> Anyone here use Cedega?
<pag> mimagyc, #kubuntu-fr ?
<mimagyc> thx
<yamal> dangaio: don't be ashamed for asking :)
<rignes> Actually, I should ask in #cedega first I think...
<dangaio> oh, no. I am not ashamed. I am just harrassing myself. It might make me learn more. LOL.
<shadowhywind> anon32 how would i switch on the fly once i have changed the xorg
<anon32> shadowhywind, if it worked, there should be a screen resolution available that matches that of your primary dispaly
<anon32> display*
<anon32> choosing it will put your second one either to "off" or "clone"
<dangaio> Ok, I am off to walk the dogs. They are looking at me like, if you don't take us out now... you will be cleaning up a lot of doo doo. LOL. take care everybody see ya' later.
<funnelwe1> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi
<zgmf-x20a> hey guys, bit of an issue with laptop cd rom drive.  basially putting any type of cd in, data, audio cd, etc, kubuntu wont read it and allow me to access it.  i know the dive is fine b/c it works absolutely fine on the vista side of the dual boot.  any idea how i can fix this ????
<neusonce> hit it?
<zgmf-x20a> lol..... noooooo
<neusonce> maybe it wants a bath, linux can feel dirty after operating next to vista
<neusonce> idk
<genii> zgmf-x20a: If your hd is sata but cd is ide OS may know sata controller but not not ide controller
<zgmf-x20a> lol....  no thats not it, it has a whole 210 gb to bath in and vista only has 27 gb
<genii> marvell chipset or so
<zgmf-x20a> genii: well im not sue on that, it is a very recent laptop though, so i would assume sata.  it is the asus f3sv-a1
<owl> holy shit! i guess my soundchip is dead!
<genii> zgmf-x20a: Looking it up now for shipset
<maverick_> how can i disable "knetworkmanager" asking for kwallet passsword everytime it tries to connect to wireless connection ?
<zgmf-x20a> genii: awesome thanks!
* maverick_ doesn't know what's the best media player in ubuntu yet ?
<pag> !best | maverick_
<ubotu> maverick_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<SlimeyPete> maverick_: vlc, totem, amarok, beep, xmms, rhythmbox, mplayer, xine... try them all and take your pick ;)
<maverick_> SlimeyPete: Just don't say AMAROK....
<neusonce> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neusonce> !midgit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midgit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> amaroks!
<BluesKaj> vlc is also vg
<Daisuke_Laptop> and just what is wrong with amarok?
<Daisuke_Laptop> not saying it's the best app ever (it is), just curious why you seem to despise it so
<zgmf-x20a> genii: any luck??
<genii> examining http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3SV for some ideas. It has intel 965PM chipset
* martijn81 hopes KTorrent will be on the same level as amarok soom
<martijn81> *soon
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, what makes you think i despise amarok ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> not you :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> maverick_
<BluesKaj> good :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> martijn81: ktorrent's already awesome :D
<BluesKaj> amarok is best for streams
<Daisuke_Laptop> amarok is awesome for music, period
<Daisuke_Laptop> once you get rid of the terrible sqlite database
<SlimeyPete> depends on your needs. It's a bit heavy for me.
<Daisuke_Laptop> using mysql and it so much snappier now
<Daisuke_Laptop> SlimeyPete: that makes sense
<Daisuke_Laptop> personally, i've got a 40k+ song library...  i need its library features :D
<zgmf-x20a> genii: yah i was looking thru tat right now, no help with the dvd rom though :(
<BluesKaj> being old audio guy , playlists and paraphanalia stuff isn't my cuppa tea, i just click on the songs i want in my music folder ...gotta keep it simple
<SlimeyPete> Daisuke_Laptop: I have a big library too but I don't listen all that often, and hen I do it's only to a single album (at most), so all the playlist features are unnecessary for me.
<SlimeyPete> I just shove my music in folders ;)
<genii> zgmf-x20a: On another site i saw someone could not install 6.10 or 7.04 on that laptop. Are you using gutsy?
<Q-collective> Daisuke_Laptop: ofcourse those 40k songs are all legally aqcuired? ;)
<BluesKaj> small library ... very few mp3s ..mostly lossless
<genii> arg AFK a couple mins work
<BluesKaj> bbl
<elite101> hello
<zgmf-x20a> nope, 7.04.  and 6.10 works as well.  i have already tried both on this laptop.  the problem with 6.10 though was the ethernet drivers were not available on the install. and installing the drivers afterwrads was a pain in the ass and didnt work.  then went too 7.04 and everything works excellent now, with net and all, but now have the dvd rom drive issue.  which is odd seeing as how the 7.04 cd installed off
<zgmf-x20a> the very same drive
<zgmf-x20a> genii: above there
<elite101> i was thinking about getting a MINI atx board with 1.2Ghz and a pci slot/pcmia slot witch can be uesful maybe make a custom laptop?
<bkudria> is there a list somewhere of differences between normal kdepim and kdepim enterprise?  i see favorite folders in kmail is one, is there anything else?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Q-collective: i can actually answer yes to that question
<elite101> 185$ for a MOBO with 1.2Ghz prossecor
<elite101> althou i could just get a Gigabyte board :\
<Q-collective> Daisuke_Laptop: hehe :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're all self-ripped (or downloaded when i already own a physical copy).  from either my own or my fiancee's cd collection
<elite101> yeah rite
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i won't say i don't download music, but i don't download music i don't own.
<Q-collective> :)
<elite101> pfft
<Daisuke_Laptop> elite101: just because you're a dirty pirate doesn't mean i am :D
<elite101> LOL
<Daisuke_Laptop> OH!  i take that back.
<elite101> arhhh
<Q-collective> In the Netherlands it's actually legal to download if you have a hardcopy
<Q-collective> hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have downloaded stuff i don't own on cd
<Daisuke_Laptop> from archive.org
<Daisuke_Laptop> bootlegs ftw :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> legal bootlegs, at that :D
<elite101> lol so it is in canada lol :P home of the Bittorrents/copied DVDs/wifi piggybacking
<elite101> ;) a website stops people from the USA to access it and its bittorents
<genii> back
<elite101> man dsl sucks :( i hate this distro
<Q-collective> adsl2 is nice
<Daisuke_Laptop> No manual entry for dsl
<Q-collective> :-)
<elite101> i have DSL3.4
<zgmf-x20a> genii: did you read what i posted?
<genii> zgmf-x20a: does it show as a device entry in /dev ? eg:sdb or hdb   etc
<Q-collective> dsl 3.4?
<elite101> yeah
<genii> zgmf-x20a: Yes I read it
<elite101> Knoppix
<Q-collective> oh
<elite101> unless ur talking about internet?
<elite101> :S
<Q-collective> damn small linux
<Q-collective> lol
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> my HDD burnt out like its dead so im booting off the cd-rom
<Q-collective> yeah, I was talking about adsl internet
<Q-collective> lol
<bkudria> is there a list somewhere of differences between normal kdepim and kdepim enterprise?  i see favorite folders in kmail is one, is there anything else?
<elite101> lol thought so
<comp10> alina
<zgmf-x20a> genii: i dont think so, there is sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4
<comp10> pret
<genii> zgmf-x20a: Yeah that would just be the partitions of hard drive then. Any scd0 device in there?
<zgmf-x20a> genii: yup, your right there is no scd0 in that file
<elite101> man IRC chat for DSL is ugly as hell :( its nIRC very weird
<Daisuke_Laptop> nIRC?
<genii> zgmf-x20a: OK. Thinking.
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> its like the DSL boot-up screen its multi coloured
<elite101> its like talking in a multi coloured Konsole
<shadowhywind> anon32 thanks for the link, a few testings, a few shortcuts. And everything is working exactly the way that i want it! Thanks!
<elite101> lol It-crowd :) thats the greatest show in the world :)
<elite101> not so much codemonkeys?
<Daisuke_Laptop> now if i can just get svideo out working on jen's laptop i can watch anime on the tv in the living room.  finally got nfs shares working in windows :D
<genii> zgmf-x20a: Is there hda device? (not sda)
<elite101> mhm anyone have a MINI-ATX board?
<anon32> gah... animu...
<elite101> yes
* anon32 watches real movies, kthx
<elite101> anime=gay
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes yes, you can keep your opinion to yourself, thanks.  i like what i like and i don't care if you don't :)
* anon32 stabs elite101. Gay is not a bad thing.
<elite101> ouch?
<zgmf-x20a> genii: nope, no hda
<elite101> sure it is
<Daisuke_Laptop> i watch real movies just as much.
* NightBird likes anime
<elite101> why????!?!?
<genii> bleh
<anon32> meh, cartoons are for kids
<elite101> yes
<kubuntunewbie> can anyone help me get my mp3 player to read FLAC files?
<elite101> lolz
<elite101> ur mp3 player must support that
<anon32> kubuntunewbie, hint: mp3 and FLAC are not the same thing
<anon32> !u | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<elite101> what?
<elite101> ahh ic
<anon32> ..
<elite101> "u" got me therre anon32
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: no kidding, i know exactly what a flac file is.. the thing is that im new to linux and i have no idea how to download a decoder
* elite101 points at the windoze user
<anon32> kubuntunewbie, I know of 2 portable devices that can play FLAC. One is a hacked iPod and the other is a laptop.
<anon32> you're going to have to encode to something your player can handle
<anon32> elite101, if you can't be helpful, please leave
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: i know of many computers that can play flac files.... thats all i want it for
<elite101> i asked if the mp3 player even supports it? thats the first thing
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: plus flac are totally lossless so they are great if you simply want to burn a CD with the files
<anon32> kubuntunewbie, you just asked about an mp3 player...
<elite101> exactly
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: ahh, i was talking about amarok not a portable mp3 player
<elite101> :S?
<anon32> ah
<anon32> you should be able to just open them with amarok shouldn't you?
<anon32> maybe renaming them to .ogg helps
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: the flacs wont play on amarok without a plugin/decoder
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: duno, not working for me
<martijn81> kubuntunewbie: you need libxine-extracodecs
<Sanne> kubuntunewbie: there's a flac plugin package for xmms called xmms-flac, maybe there's one for amarok also
* NightBird has an mp3 player that supports flac.... too bad it's pretty messed up right now.... only has a 30 minute battery life as opposed to the 8 hours it's suppost to get..
<kubuntunewbie> NightBird: is it possible that is because flac files are so much larger then mp3 files?
<anon32> kubuntunewbie, ah, looks like you want libxine1-ffmpeg
<llutz> doesn't "libflac7" enable amarok to play flac?
<anon32> kubuntunewbie, no, it's because nobody wants to support communist "open sores software"
<gdiebel> Rockbox supports over 20 players and can play flac file on any of them
<anon32> llutz, yeah, I was expecting that
<NightBird> kubuntunewbie: no, it's battery sucks and probably need replaced
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: when i am a suit i am going to support communist open source software
<anon32> heh
<NightBird> it has a 30 minute life span even when not playing music and just being on
<mcdonaldj> lol
<mcdonaldj> yeah im at work just got a new laptop
<anon32> kubuntunewbie, FLAC plays here (I have the ffmpeg codecs)
<mrksbrd> genii, u there?????????
<anon32> heh, "bitrate: 700"
<kubuntunewbie> anon32: thanks a bunch, that worked great
<mrksbrd> when using remote desktop connection, why would "connect" be grayed out after entering ip address???
<anon32> yeah, not sure why that's not out of the box
<ivan_> salut re:
<kubuntunewbie> yeah does not make much sense
<kubuntunewbie> but oh well, was an easy install
<kubuntunewbie> welp, i gotta find my damn cell phone, takes it easy peepz
<ivan_> est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui parlent le franais ici?
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* Aranel[Uzakta]  uzaklarda: imdilik uzaklara gitti.
* Aranel geri dnd..
<drif> mrksbrd: you need to add port - like ip.ip.ip.ip:5900
<Hirvinen> !english | Aranel
<ubotu> Aranel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<StevenR> Hi. I'm trying to play a dvd with kubuntu 7.04... xine just crashes when I click the dvd button... kaffeine plays the sound, but the picture is just a blue rectangle.... how do I debug/fix this?
<drif> StevenR: not quite a solution - but I'd suggest installing vlc
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<coreymon77> Jucato: you there?
<drif> StevenR: also installing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' might help
<miles> !find jedit
<ubotu> Package/file jedit does not exist in feisty
<sito> who can i know the last packages what i 'm installed
<StevenR> drif: vlc also crashes
<genii> back
<genii> My boss' entire family seems to be here today, it appears I've been elected to entertain them...
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> I'm using the e-uae amiga emulator to play with it a bit. Does anyone know some website where i can download some adf stuff?
<genii> zgmf-x20a: Please pastebin results of the command:   lspci -v
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<genii> Ok not ghosting :)
<Mr_Sonoma> this may be a little off topic but anyone have any experiance with machspeed motherboards? are they good/bad or indifferant?
<funnelweb> hi
<pag> hello funnelweb :)
<paxo__> hola!
<paxo__> ??
<paxo> ...
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> is it correct that if i install the 64bit-version of kubuntu on an amd64 computer, i won't have certain third-party-binary software, like flash, w32codecs etc., right?
<pag> yup. that's correct.
<g-hennux> but i can still install the 32bit-version and have all of them, right?
<pag> So did I do, and all works fine
<g-hennux> and then, do i still get any advantages from the 64 bit thingy? well, other way around, are there massive problems when running 32bit linux on amd64?
<jhutchins> g-hennux: There's a way to get the 32b ones to work on 64b, although I don't knwo the details.
<zipper> doesnt it "just works" - just not performing optimal?
<zipper> and ofcourse with the 3gb ram limit
<jhutchins> g-hennux: 32b runs great on 64b hardware, and unless you know of a reason you need 64b capabilities, you won't notice the difference.
<Sanne> g-hennux: you can also use 64 bit kubuntu and run 32bit only programs in compatibility mode, though some things may involve a bit of manual work.
<zipper> just guessing here btw
<g-hennux> well, the system is intended for my grandma, so probably no way to get her to do some "compatibilty mode" thingies :-)
<g-hennux> ok, thanks for your answers!
<Sanne> g-hennux: then better install 23bit :)
<Sanne> 32 even
<g-hennux> Sanne: ah, you're saying the less bits the easier to handle? :-)))
<Sanne> g-hennux: haha! :)
<DaleksUnited> random question - kubuntu cant see my PCI sound card - any suggestions?
<jose> ayuda please
<mankeletor> jose: what's your problem?
<mankeletor> recien entro al channel y no vi si lo escribiste antes
<mankeletor> :P
<jose> cuando inicio sesion con kubuntu, se cuelga la makina
<jose> nose xq =S
<mankeletor> kernel panic?
<mankeletor> te sale kernel panic?
<jose> no sale nada,se abre la ventana del kopete y se cuelga
<jose> y nose xq se cuelga ps tengo q estar reiniciandola
<d0uglas> hey now.. any way to join a bluetooth personal area network or is that an ms thing
<funnelweb> anybody who goes to school?
<DaleksUnited> funnelweb?
<funnelweb> anybody who learn or learned german?
<zipper> funnelweb, i did. I also learned english.
<zipper> and when i did learn english, i discarded my german skills =P
<funnelweb> DaleksUnited: you will know my reason later
<Feudster> Hello all
<Feudster> Would someone be kind enough to explain what an x shell is
<DaleksUnited> funnelweb: I have german to GCSE level, if that means anything to you
<DaleksUnited> 5 year course
<funnelweb> zipper: did you learn it as a mother tongue?
<pag> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<g-hennux> Feudster: this is a terminal which runs under the x server, i.e. no virtual terminal (like what you get with ctrl+alt+f1), but rather something like xterm, konsole etc.
<llutz> Feudster: x-shell? something like a terminal-emulation (xterm, rxvt), which gives you a shell in X?
<zipper> funnelweb, no. My mother tongue is danish.
<funnelweb> i only wanted to suggest to correct his german, and otherwise he correct my english
<funnelweb> because that would be a good training for both, i think
<Feudster> ok i am new to ubuntu and linux! i have a small app called gmail notify! i have downloaded the file and need to open an x shell to start install
<Feudster> how do i open
<llutz> Feudster: press alt-f2 and enter "konsole" without quotes
<Feudster> thankyou kindly
<Feudster> Could not open location 'file:///konsole'
<llutz> Feudster: not in konqueror, "alt+f2"
<funnelweb> ok, i see, there is no need
<funnelweb> bye
<Feudster> that is what i did
<Feudster> same result each time
<DaleksUnited> feudster - click the blue 'K' in the bottom left, >system>Konsole
<Sanne> Feudster: gmail-notify is in the ubuntu repositories
<Feudster> i dont have a blue k at the bottom
<g-hennux> Feudster: are you using gnome?
<Feudster> i have just installed latest ubuntu
<g-hennux> Feudster: ah, so not *k*ubuntu?
<Feudster> whats that?
<g-hennux> Feudster: ah, ok :-) wait a sec
<llutz> Feudster: this is Kubuntu :) KDE, not ugly-gnome
<Feudster> oh
<Feudster> whats the difference?
<g-hennux> Feudster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-a53a91acd9a5b9d2e1667c8c0c05ba469c943ce6
<llutz> Feudster: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses KDE by default
<Sanne> Feudster: enable the universe repository, search for gmail-notify in synaptic package manager, and install it from there.
<g-hennux> Feudster: anyway, if you are using plain ubuntu, try asking in #ubuntu instead
<Feudster> thx my fault i had no idea
<Feudster> will do
<Sanne> Feudster: and this will help you understand how to install software: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<Feudster> thankyou
<Sanne> :)
<jose> se cuelga mi makina csm
<Feudster> One last question if i may, Is it just asthetics that are different between kbuntu and ubuntu? or does kbuntu offer more
<llutz> Feudster: it's a completely different desktop-environment in use. it has pros and cons, hard to explain
<Feudster> ok i will have to do some reading up i see
<llutz> Feudster: Gnome is called to be easier to handle for users. KDE offers more options
<TonserPerson> hey...linux noob here :P is it easy to install beryl and AIGLX on kubuntu?
<Feudster> thanks ill stick with ubuntu till i feel more confident with linux, once again thx for the help  bye
<Sanne> Feudster: they only differ in the desktop environment, GNOME for ubuntu, KDE for Kubuntu. Gnome tends to be more streamlined and easier to use for beginners, KDE offers more config options but may overwhelm new users. Mostly it's a matter of taste. You can install both on the same system and switch between both at login.
<imagine[laptop] > anyone tried to run firebug with Firefox ?
<imagine[laptop] > I can't installit
<FireCrotc1> imagine[laptop] : firebug works for me
<imagine[laptop] > weird
<funnelweb> z1pp3r:
<z1pp3r> ye?
<voln> Alt-F2 - what's name of comand? kpcontrol?
<funnelweb> z1pp3r: jabber?
<toxic316> hay any one got an idea of how to get ntfs working
<g-hennux> toxic316: in what way, working?
<funnelweb> i think there is a programm
<g-hennux> toxic316: apt-cache search ntfs?
<llutz> voln: "kfmclient exec <cmd>" i guess
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | toxic316
<ubotu> toxic316: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<toxic316> its an external which i cant acess but auto play still works
<g-hennux> toxic316: does access mean read or write?
<toxic316> both i cant read the files on it or write files to it
<g-hennux> try the fuse tools, i.e. apt-cache search fuse ntfs
<voln> llutz no, I need system configuration, press Alt-F2, then command
<llutz> voln: kcontrol
<toxic316> so what command in terminal
<voln> llutz thanks
<g-hennux> i think there are two different ways to handle ntfs, one is with ntfs support in the kernel, then you have to give parameters like uid=... when mounting as root, the other is AFAIK via fuse, where you can mount as user, which should solve the problem
<toxic316> how do i get fuse then
<g-hennux> open a console and enter "apt-cache search fuse", which will show a list of packages
<g-hennux> toxic316: i'm actually not on kubuntu, so i cannot really tell you package names etc
<toxic316> ok
<toxic316> it just says invaild operation install
<g-hennux> apt-cache search XXX -> apt-get install XXX
<baschdel> hi all
<z1pp3r> funnelweb, no... i mean, i know i should be using jabber, but what can i do? All my non-geek friends uses msn so i cant be bothered
<toxic316> is it fuse-utils
<baschdel> can someone test this links pls?
<baschdel>  /ubuntu/pool/main/w/wireshark/wireshark_0.99.2-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<baschdel> just check alive
<funnelweb> than use msn
<funnelweb> i have it too
<z1pp3r> priv
<baschdel> someone checked it?
<baschdel> :)
<g-hennux> baschdel: which "link"?
<baschdel>  /ubuntu/pool/main/w/wireshark/wireshark_0.99.2-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<baschdel> did you get it?
<g-hennux> baschdel: that's a path; if you want us to check anything, you should give us a url
<baschdel> oh damn it sry
<ymsg> hey
<g-hennux> baschdel: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wireshark is empty
<ymsg> french room pls
<llutz> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<baschdel>  http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wireshark/wireshark_0.99.2-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ymsg> ty
<tim> I'm showing empty on the link
<baschdel> hmm
<g-hennux> has ubuntu removed wireshark from their repos? :-)
<g-hennux> baschdel: i believe this has something to do with wireshark being in universe, not main
<llutz> g-hennux: installs fine here from de.archive.ubuntu.com (universe)
<g-hennux> baschdel: use http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wireshark/
<llutz> baschdel:  http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wireshark/
<g-hennux> llutz: or nl, if you prefer :-)
<phoenixz> Hi there! I need to install GTK-dev, but I cant find that package in the repo list..
<llutz> g-hennux: not me, baschdel gave nl-link
<g-hennux> llutz: ok, i see
<llutz> anyway, it's still in universe (forbidden to use in .de now)
<toxic316> yea the fuse thing didnt work
<g-hennux> llutz: ah, is it now?
<toxic316> any one else got any ideas for like ntfs or fat 32 hdds beign reconised
<llutz> g-hennux: "Hackerparagraf" durchgewunken, Sicherheit ade </OT>
<g-hennux> llutz: phew, now we are finally safe, after all :-)
<toxic316> can any one tell me how to put the ntfs module on in kenral
<Mr_Sonoma> g-hennux, i would say no, apt-cache search wireshark just returned 8 hits on my fiesty system
<phoenixz> What repo do I need to be able to install the GTK dev package?
<g-hennux> Mr_Sonoma: yeah, i didn'T say it isn't there, just discovered it's on universe, not in main
<Mr_Sonoma> =)
<g-hennux> toxic316: do you have the command ntfsmount?
<toxic316> not sure
<TonserPerson> hmmm im having trouble installing kubuntu...its giving me a hard time when i try to run the install
<g-hennux> toxic316: open a shell, say "ntfsmount" and see what is returned
<g-hennux> TonserPerson: "hard time"?
<TonserPerson> right after *starting bluetooth services
<toxic316> dont have program install
<g-hennux> toxic316: ok, so you plug in your drive and a window opens in konqueror?
<toxic316> yea its the auto run one
<g-hennux> open a shell, say "mount" and paste the line that contains the ntfs device
<toxic316> where you choose options i choose to open it in konquer and it does nothign
<toxic316> is there a gui for fuse
<g-hennux> toxic316: open a shell, say "mount" and paste the line that contains the ntfs device
<TonserPerson> i get "bcm43xx:Error:microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed"
<toxic316> tim@tim-laptop:~$ mount
<toxic316> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<francois> hey, my kwallet keeps asking me for a password requested by dcopserver, what is this used for ? and does anyone know why its asking for a password ?
<toxic316> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<toxic316> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<g-hennux> toxic316: only the line with ntfs
<toxic316> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<kewl_> i m having installation problem....
<toxic316> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<jason__10> Laptop Fans, Talk to me...  I Have a fan  thats supposed to blow out the bottom of my laptop, but it is never on, my temperature is generall 55 degrees. Any ideas on how to turn it on?
<toxic316> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<toxic316> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<toxic316> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<toxic316> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<toxic316> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<toxic316> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<TonserPerson> kewl__welcome to the club
<g-hennux> what exactly has killed toxic? :-)
<phoenixz> jason__10, AFAIK, 55 degree is very ok.. a laptop fan only makes noise and is not needed at such temps..
<kewl_> actually its saying no harddisk found for installation
<gekko_> i'm trying to install gutsy but the installer doesnt detect my partition table (my other partitions) if i choose manual partitioning. does anyone know a solution?
<g-hennux> kewl_: serial ata?
<jason__10> phoenix thanks mate, its just inm starting to get dark patches on my silver laptop that wont wip off... i thought it was because of heat
<phoenixz> Maybe somebody over here could tell me how I can install GTK dev package? I cant find it in adept manager
<g-hennux> phoenixz: "apt-cache search gtk dev" returns what?
<llutz> phoenixz: libgtk2.0-dev
<phoenixz> jason__10, 55 degrees really is np.. My P4 proc is 55 degrees a few seconds after starting up.. when busy, it can easily go >75 degrees.. as long as you stay.. say, under 70, you ought to be ok
<kewl_> g-hennux: yes SATA
<Xplicit> how do i find out the adress of a phone i connect by bluetooth
<jason__10> phoenix thats cool, maybe it only comes on when it needs to
<phoenixz> g-hennux, llutz, thanks lluts! That was the one, I was looking for just plain gtk-dev..
<jason__10> phoenix I just cant hear any fan, ever
<kewl_> actually i hav encountered same problem in my frnds comp.. which is bit ancient one....& in my HP laptop..which is latest both have sata
<phoenixz> jason__10, Just keep a good eye on the temp.. if it stays 55, then I'd be happy that you don't need a fan.. fan = irritating noise
<g-hennux> kewl_: then this is maybe the problem? i know this is not an easy issue, sometimes not even with windows
<phoenixz> jason__10, and you can use nick comlpetion, which will make it phoenixz, not phoenix :)
<jason__10> 65 is max ive seen
<jason__10> lol
<jason__10> then I would have to type it thanks to Phillip5
<jason__10> no sorry
<jason__10> I just have to type a Z
<jason__10> LOL
<phoenixz> jason__10, que? I don't understand ya :)
<kewl_> g-hennux: yes i tried to install ubuntu ,, suse,,,fedora but result ws same
<ryanparsons> can anyone help me with networking??
<g-hennux> kewl_: try to have a look at what is needed for sata, maybe you need to do modprobe somemodule before you start the isntaller
<tarntow> i installed realplay but cannot run the program at all? thanx
<ryanparsons> hellooo
<jason__10> phoenixz sorry their is a guy called Phoenix_ in here also so I was just going for the first name to complete
<phoenixz> jason__10, np
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: just tell about your problem
<kewl_> g-hennux: well roghly what about this error is??
<phoenixz> ryanakca, whaat zeemz tobe thie probleeem?
<ryanparsons> ubuntu server lts behind firewall can ping local subnet but not external subnet
<g-hennux> kewl_: sorry?
<jhutchins> ryanparsons: set gateway
<ryanparsons> oter machines behind firewall can ping out
<ryanparsons> have done
<ryanparsons> can ping gateway too
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: traceroute out and see where it stops
<phoenixz> ryanakca, what g-hennux says..
<ryanparsons> traceroute not installed
<dranas> good morning everyone
<phoenixz> ryanparsons, could you install it?
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: ok, so what is the message when pinging 66.249.93.104?
<kewl_> g-hennux: i mean is there anything wrong with harddisk??
<ryanparsons> ill hunt it down, best use a .deb package?
<phoenixz> dranas, mornin
<phoenixz> dranas, actually, afternoon
<g-hennux> kewl_: i believe it's just linux kernel && sata
<phoenixz> ryanparsons, Id use apt-get...
<g-hennux> kewl_: no experience, sorry
<kewl_> g-hennux: ok thnx...for this much :)
<ryanparsons> PING 66.249.93.104 (66.249.93.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ryanparsons> --- 66.249.93.104 ping statistics ---
<ryanparsons> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5004ms
<dranas> i have to painstakingly upgrade from dapper again
<arash_> Hi, anyone found any 'easy way' to fix your sound drivers?
<ryanparsons> all other machines behind firewall can ping out
<ryanparsons> dns is resolving properly
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: what kind of firewall? you can ping the firewall itself from your machine?
<ryanparsons> yes i can
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: what have you set as dns server?
<ryanparsons> gateway and isp dns
<ryanparsons> dns is resolving fine
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: i cannot belive the gateway is set correctly
<dranas> easy way = dont have sound    lol
<ryanparsons> ping www.google.com
<ryanparsons> PING www.l.google.com (64.233.183.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ryanparsons> --- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<ryanparsons> 2 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1007ms
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: dns resolving works because the firewall acts as dns server
<tim> heya, when I start adept, it says another ap is using the packaging system
<g-hennux> toxic316: what's going on with you? :-)
<ryanparsons> Ive tried both static and dhcp no diff
<dranas> try closing the updater
<ryanparsons> with gw correct
<tim> if one is, how do I find it? nothing on "top" and nothing running I know of
<dranas> look in the performance manager
<tim> the updater says so to btw
<dranas> performance monitor sorry
<dranas> and look for adept
<toxic316> you got terminal or the updater on as well
<arash_> dranas - hahaha, you don't know any program that download the drivers for you? since usually there are some programs fixing those things instantly for you, but you always find them 5 hours after dealing with slow manuals...
<dranas> i think it depends on your sound equipment
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: does your router/firewall decide on some thingy whether to route or not?
<ryanparsons> sorry dont understand
<tim> nope, nothing showing. how does file lock work?
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: is this a normal router that routes anything plugged in via lan?
<ryanparsons> all other machines behind firewall connect fine
<mankeletor> hey guys, what's the default mount script in kubuntu?
<ryanparsons> yes basically
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: or is this something advanced like: "forward only ports 1-4 and not port 5"?
<mankeletor> it's /etc/init.d/mountall.sh?
<thehcdreamer> have any of you notice that Amule interface crash and never start properly? or am i the only unlucking here?
<toxic316> how do i modify fstab
<dranas> arash_ you can try going to the sound system configuration and go to the hardware tab and select auto detect
* genii sips a coffee
<llutz> toxic316: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<g-hennux> toxic316: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<g-hennux> llutz: damn, too slow :-)
<ryanparsons> I have the avanced outbound NAT disabled so yes it does route automatically
<toxic316> how do i make it so mounting a hdd can be for normal users
<genii> use option user
<toxic316> i dont know how
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: maaaaan, this drives me crazy :-)
<_Blue2_> hey do you prefer any programs for to use php at local machine .. i mean something like easy php ?
<ryanparsons> youre not the only one
<ryanparsons> im busy trying to get traceroute onto the machine
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: ok, step by step. only one network interface on that computer?
<arash_> dranas, I can only partially hear sound,  Amarok sounds, but not some of my 'legally bought' series.., vlc don't make sound, and all other media players never starts up, I really think it
<g-hennux> eth0?
<ryanparsons> yes eth0
<genii> on the line for the one you want to mount is something like rw,auto    or so. just before the two zeros. Put a comma afer the last word there and add users between the comma and the first zero. Don't let the zero come down to the next line
<dranas> oh hmmm sounds like a driver issue
<dranas> hold on a sec
<genii> *user only, not plural
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: say dhclient eth0, then tell me the ip and gateway that ifconfig eth0 reports
<toxic316> genii how do i get there thoguh
<_Blue2_> do you know any  programs like easyphp ? for to use php on my localmachine ???
<toxic316> im just staring at terminal and dont know how to get there
<genii> toxic316: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ryanparsons> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:11:85:c2:30:02
<ryanparsons> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:11:85:c2:30:02
<ryanparsons> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<ryanparsons> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<ryanparsons> DHCPOFFER from 10.1.0.2
<ryanparsons> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<ryanparsons> DHCPACK from 10.1.0.2
<toxic316> ok i do that then what
<ryanparsons> bound to 10.1.0.7 -- renewal in 39090 seconds.
<arash_> !paste |ryanparsons
<ubotu> ryanparsons: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> toxic316: Which drive is it you wish regular users to be able to mount? go to the line for it.
<dranas> arash_ did you install the ugly codec pack?
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: ifconfig eth0?
<arash_> dranas . ugly ? is it's 'real' name?, No, i dont remember doing that... But i know Sound have worked fine some sessions before, and Kmix has been acting really strange too
<genii> toxic316: Then put cursor after last existing option. this is whatever the last word is before the two zeros which are there. add a comma then put user    then exit with ctrl-x saving the file when asked
<dranas> search google for it
<dranas> it is ugly
<arash_> dranas, ok tanks
<ryanparsons>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35575/
<dranas> im upgrading right now so my web browser isnt working
<genii> Bah
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: route -n
<arash_> dranas ok thanks , is it really called ugly :? I try check ubotu first
<greenday> hey . can someone plz help ? .. how can i use php on localmachine ?..
<dranas> yes, like check for "adding mp3 support in amarok" and itll tell you the name of it
<dranas> i know there are serveral different packs
<ryanparsons> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35576/
<llutz> greenday: install php5-cli
<dranas> and the one with all the good ones is called ugly
<greenday> llutz: is there any other ??
<dranas> something ugly, look it up in amarok
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: and ping google.com still does not work?
<ryanparsons> nope
<arash_> dranas , ahh!!!!!!!!!! FOund it, it might not be due to drivers
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: think i got it
<ryanparsons> awesome dude
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: you wrote: "DHCPOFFER from 10.1.0.2", then why is your gateway 10.1.0.1?
<ryanparsons> youre a genius if you have
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ryanparsons> ahh ok the dhcp is offered from a server not the gateway
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: so is this correct or what? should not the router be the dhcp server, too?
<g-hennux> hi tackat
* genii slides BluesKaj a coffee just however he likes it
<ryanparsons> no that is correct the way it is
<arash_> It actually seems that only one program can use sound at one time due to (ALSA) ... I actually paused amarok and then started a video, then it worked....... Is this Linux sound system really that terrible?
<ryanparsons> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35577/
<tackat> g-hennux: hi Tobias
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: ok, so your dhcp server and your dns server are different than your gateway?
<ryanparsons> yes
<g-hennux> wtf?
<ryanparsons> dhcp is being offered from windoze server
<ryanparsons> gateway is firewall
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: and all other machines also use 10.1.0.1 as gw?
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: and no other machine has the same ip?
<ryanparsons> yes
<ryanparsons> nope
<BluesKaj> arash_, when your alsamixer and kmix controls are setup ...you can hear several diff sources at once , if that's your preference
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: ping 10.1.0.1?
<ryanparsons> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35578/
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: get traceroute :-)
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: i'll bet the error is on the gateway
<arash_> BluesKaj, hmmm what you mean 'setup' ?
<g-hennux> ryanparsons: i'm afk for some minutes
<ryanparsons> ok
<greenday> hey . can someone plz help ? .. how can i use php on localmachine ?..
<ryanparsons> dont understand if the gateway is the prob, why are the other machine on network ok?????
<arash_> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arash_> check that greenday, did u check that?
<ryanparsons_> .
<BluesKaj> arash_, have you checked 'alsamixer' in the konsole to unmute the ctrls that you need ?
<arash_> hmm, I have a look BluesKaj, thanks
<greenday> arash_: thanxx
<greenday> arash_: i ll check it now. .
<max> 
<arash_> !russia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about russia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> russian or greek, I wonder
<arash_> !russian
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<yamal> !ru | max
<ubotu> max: please see above
<max> ok
<max> thanks
<arash_> no problem :)
<genii> Interesting pipe behaviour now from ubotu
<max> may i answer you about problem NVidia drivers?
<genii> He's getting smarter or something
<arash_> max, you have solution or problem with NVidia drivers?
<max> i have problem
<max> problem is:
<max> when i pres ALT+CTRL+F2 i dont see any more
<max> i dont catch the bash
<max> i can't login when i pres this key
<max> why???
<Luismi> then CTRL-ALT-F3
<Luismi> F4
<Luismi> F5
<Luismi> F6
<greenday> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Luismi> F7
<judgen> whoop dee doo
<arash_> hmm, if pressing alt+ctrl+f2 , Im no expert, but is it needed really?
<max> but in other distribution i can do it, for example
<max> and when i halt my system, my monitor "going for sleep"
<runlevelten> You forgot F8, F9 and F10 by the way.
<runlevelten> :P
<max> my english is to bad, but i now what i i whont to tell yoy
<ryanparsons_> g-hennux you were right, it was the gateway
<max> may is to deficult for me, may be in russian server people help me
<max> bye
<ryanparsons_> thx man you rool
<g-hennux> ryanparsons_: thanks, but what exactly?
<ryanparsons_> there was a 1:1 NAT setting enabled on the gateway
<g-hennux> ryanparsons_: ok... man, that was a weird thing anyway... :-)
<ryanparsons_> yea had me going for 3 days now
<ryanparsons_> doh
<g-hennux> ryanparsons_: !!! :-)
<arash> max ,yea I use Nvidia too, and all went black after for no reason pressing alt+ctrl+f2, but why rpress it?
<ryanparsons_> yea
<Door> hello
<arash> Hi Door!
<Door> i am new here, i dont know if there is another Door here...
<arash> Nope, I never seen any Door before ;), just welcoming you
<FireCrotc1> I'm using Compiz Fusion and I'm having issues with window focus that I can't figure out.  windows are gaining focus when I mouseover them, which I don't want to hapen
<Door> i have a question
<Door> where i can find a guide to activate direct rendering on kubuntu 7.04 and i915 / i810?
<FireCrotc1> the windows aren't coming to the top though, the only way I can get a window to the top is to click the titlebar
<arash> !rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arash> Sorry, I cant help you then Door :(, I bet someone else can tough
<Door> i know intel....
<Door> and ati....
<BluesKaj> Door , intel graphics ?
<Door> yes....
<BluesKaj> or ati graphics ?
<Door> i ddnt choose to put intel graphics into my laptop
<Door> is an intel
<BluesKaj> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Door> works correctly under gentoo and sabayon but under kubuntu i cant activate it
<BluesKaj> strange there's help for ATI and nVidia , but not intel
<TonserPerson> hey...
<TonserPerson> does anyone know how to avoid this error while loading install?
<TonserPerson> i get "bcm43xx:Error:microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed"
<Door> i dont know how edit the kernel, i always used make menuconfig
<Door> but under kubuntu doesnt works...
<BluesKaj> Door, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<TonserPerson> hmmm
<Door> i have i915resolution
<llutz> Door: have you tried xserver-xorg-video-intel
<BluesKaj> Door, check this article , it might help ,http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17505/Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-Desktop-Linux-Matured/
<Door> xserver-xorg-video-intel...??
<Door> never heard about it
<helmut_> keyboard without num-block
<Angelus> where are the KDE Headers installed in kubuntu?
<jacopo> any one know why my kubuntu, very very often, dont connect to the wireless internet and I must reboot a lot of time before that it work?
<helmut_> jacopo: there is less wireless integration into linix
<jacopo> ok  thanks
<nodesert> i have file system error on my Harddisk can i fix this?
<helmut_> jacopo: do you use ndis-wrapper
<llutz> nodesert: umount partition, run fsck
<jacopo> no, I have a broadkom bcm43xx so i use the "bcm43xx-fwcutter" to obtain the driver
<ELMANIFICO> pls send me link to juventus irc chanel pls
<Angelus> where are the KDE Headers installed in kubuntu?
<nodesert> llutz:then everything will be ok?
<nodesert> llutz:cuz it is my root disk
<llutz> nodesert: use live-cd
<nodesert> ok thanks
<helmut_> i haven't found any card with correct working driver. so i use ndis-wrapper with windows drivers and a shell script to activate the connection
<jacopo> well, so now i try to use the ndis-wrapper and I hope that it work!
<jacopo> thanks!
<susan> Just a quick question, I had to reinstall micro(nice word for dump) w2k due to Kubuntu gave me grief with regards to the updater & add/remove programs kepts saying it was in use, even though I restarted my pc 3 times then also tried to 'kill/flush' the adept installer. Is there a bug with  sudo or adept with regards to kubuntu?
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | susan
<ubotu> susan: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mbdhboi> dwidmann did that yet it did nothing, strange thing is the lock file was 0bytes 'empty'.
<dwidmann> interesting, what effect would rming the file have then?
<markelhas> hi ppl
<dwidmann> hiya
<markelhas> i'm with a livecd in this momment
<FireCrotc1> don't forget to say hi to the bots, markelhas :)
<markelhas> an:)
<mbdhboi> dwidmann that sounds like spanish to me when I don't speak spanish, no idea sorry.
<markelhas> hi every one :P
<baschdel> ahoi
<mbdhboi> dwidmann just wondered if there was a bug with adept or sudo?
<markelhas> yestarday i try to install ubuntu and every thing seams normal in the livecd, just like right now with livecd kubuntu
<markelhas> but the problem is when i make the install the linux turn to a very very very slow machine
<markelhas> the cpu jumps to 100% every time that i trie to run any app, like teminal
<markelhas> and the boot process takes -+ 12 to 15 mins
<markelhas> how can i install to my disk the livecd config that i'm using right now
<markelhas> should i make some special config?
<markelhas> any tips to solve this?
<markelhas> anyone!?
<owl> moin
<owl> re
<owl> aeh. arghs
<aaaaaaaa> .
<tid-wave> hello. is it worth installing the amd64 version ? I don't know if I need it.
<owl> hmmm. one question: is there a way to select kernel-modules you want to load...?
<obvio171> i installed rubygems through apt-get and when i install gems using "sudo gem install", they don't get added to the path, although they are at /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/. Does anyone know what is the problem and how can i fix it without manually adding each gem to the path? Thanks!
<llutz> tid-wave: if you don't know, you don't need :) only needed if you have >4GB RAM or need more interupts
<Angelus> is there something in linux to take video of your pc? like screenshot but a video
<llutz> Angelus: recordmydesktop
<Angelus> ok :p
<Angelus> thanks llutz
<tid-wave> llutz: thanks for the information
<markelhas> what value should i use for swap?
<evri2> qtparted vs gparted.Which do you prefer?
<llutz> cfdisk :)
<Xplicit> evri2: theyre basically the same
<rustalot> will gutsy use xorg 7.3?
<llutz> rustalot: iirc not, 8.04 will
<Xplicit> if im in kde ill go for qt if im in gnome id go with g
<evri2> llutz: cfdisk ownz yea :p
<rustalot> llutz: Hardy will also have KDE4 default, right?
<llutz> rustalot: don't know
<stdin> rustalot: nope
<rustalot> darn
<Miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<Miltos> what's the application i've to use in kubuntu in order to create a photo cd/dvd?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> how do i make a script or app start automatically at boot?
<Mr_Sonoma> Miltos, there are several i use dvdslideshow myself for picture slideshow dvd's
<compilerwriter> !adept fix | compilerwriter
<Miltos> Mr_Sonoma, thanks...i am just installing it via adept...
<emilsedgh> bjwebb: I think the best way is to start it and make you computer how you really want to start-up like that and then save your session
<bjwebb> emilsedgh: nah its a cli program
<Mr_Sonoma> Miltos, its a command line program give me a sec and i'll give you a url to a wiki that has a how to
<emilsedgh> bjwebb: so i dunno exaclty which is the best way to do it :)
<Miltos> Mr_Sonoma, i wait...
<llutz> Miltos: on getdeb.net you'll find "mandvd" and "manslide", they also create picture-dvds
<melomane> is it possible to have a partition and mount it as home?
<llutz> melomane: sure
<melomane> llutz: i made a ext3 partition, and mounted it in as my home
<llutz> melomane: copy all from /home to the new partition and edit /etc/fstab after that to mount that partition at /home
<melomane> llutz: but i get this error: could not start kstartupconfig , check your installation
<melomane> i get it when i want to log in to my user account
<waylandbill> bjwebb: make an init script link to your script in the desired run level
<melomane> and when i delete that line from fstab or mount it somewhere else, i can log in
<compilerwriter> I have a broken sun-java6-plugin install according to adept.  What must I do to fix it?
<llutz> melomane: you already copied your complete $HOME
<llutz>  ?
<melomane> llutz: i didnt get what u mean
<Mr_Sonoma> Miltos, sorry i cant find where i had it bookmarked.
<melomane> llutz: i just made a partition and mounted it in : /home/melomane
<llutz> melomane: you need to copy the content of your actual home-dir to the new partition before mounting it
<owl> someone has a hint for me?
<Miltos> Mr_Sonoma, thanks any way...
<melomane> llutz: there is only one folder "Desktop", i should cpoy it in my new partition?
<llutz> melomane: there are hidden files/folders aswell
<melomane> llutz: ahan yeah i forgot
<llutz> melomane: cp -a ~ /media/your/new/partition
<melomane> llutz: thanks , i will check for that
<Miltos> bye ppl, thanks
<melomane> llutz: another question about kubuntu, i have 2 dsl connections, i can connect to one of them without any problem ( i use ppoeconf) , but the other one, i cant. in plog i recieved: PAP authentication failed. but i can connect by this account in windows and opensuse
<llutz> melomane: check username/password for that 2nd connection
<melomane> llutz: they are correct. i conneted in windows and opensuse
<llutz> melomane: maybe you have to put user/password into /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
<melomane> llutz: does this file contains the passwords?
<llutz> melomane: it's long ago i used it... yes, i think so
<melomane> llutz: anyway, thanks a million
<llutz> melomane: just edit the file as root, enter a line "  user * password  "    <- with your values
<melomane> llutz: ahan, i will do that, thanks
<rignes> What's the purpose of the UID's in the fstab?
<emilsedgh> melomane: 'ahan' is sooo farsi :P
<melomane> emilsedgh: i know, i just want to show the agreement
<melomane> emilsedgh: ;)
<emilsedgh> melomane: ;)
<melomane> emilsedgh: thats nice, to find u here
<melomane> emilsedgh: i got some advise, i wish they work
<emilsedgh> melomane: :P
<evri2> is it possible to use v4l2 in kopete?My webcam works on amsn but i want it to work on kopete.Because i do not like amsn :)
<emilsedgh> melomane: yah I see, I hope they will work
<ubuntu__> i hava a little problem, somebody can help me?
<MarcC> how do I troubleshoot a locked sound device?
<melomane> emilsedgh: r u online on all irc channels of freenode? :P
<somiran> hi
<somiran> help me i am new here
<somiran> is this a chat room or a room for programmer
<ScorpKing> just ask jour question.
<somiran> i need a kubuntu alternate cd
<ScorpKing> download it from the internet.
<somiran> my speed is so slow
<somiran> it will take about a day
<ScorpKing> search for a comapny in ur country that will post it to you then.
<somiran> can you tell mje some
<somiran> i am in india
<ScorpKing> sorry i don't know any. try google.
<somiran> ok
<somiran> bye every one
<somiran> close
<jhonyrod> somebody can help me?
<unclephreak> anyone know if ubuntustudio is any good?
<ScorpKing> no idea...
<urli> hola
<urli> hola a todos
<unclephreak> im installing like 192 packages for it i hope its good...  hehe
<urli> hola a todos
<d0uglas> how can i get ssh to ignore an invalid key? it bails out on me saying someone might be up to something bad...
<ryan_> Hello, Im trying to run adept updater and it is asking me to insert my Kubuntu 7.04 cd.  I have lost this cd since i installed is there away to get whatever it wants on the cd from the internet?
<urli> hola
<urli> como  estas
<unclephreak> your sources are set for your cd
<urli> de donde sos
<urli> hablas esapol
<urli> espaol
<ryan_> Where can i change that unclephreak?
<unclephreak> you need to go to your repositories and enable the universe and multiverse repos
<ScorpKing> ryan_: /ets/apt/sources.list
<ScorpKing> ryan_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryan_> thanks
<unclephreak> you should be able to do it through adept as well
<urli> alguien habla espaol
<urli> alguien habla espaol
<urli> alguien habla espaol
<urli> espaol
<unclephreak> settings>repositories
<ryan_> hm. multiverse and universe are uncommeted in sources.list, ill see what it says in adept.
<d0uglas> ryanakca: what is you be fendin' to apt get?
<unclephreak> oops, its adept>manage repositories
<rnb> don't suppose anyone here know something about ati 9700 pro AIW card?
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<unclephreak> i use the mesa drivers for my ati card..  for some reason theyre the only ones i can get blender to run smoothly on
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<tsdgeos> urli: PACIENCIA!
<rnb> i've tried them but my card randomly locks up.
<urli> hay alguien que hable espaol
<tsdgeos> !es | urli
<ubotu> urli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<unclephreak> mb have you tried it from source?
<unclephreak> for some reason the mesa drivers didnt work for me so i got em from sourceforge
<rnb> used the ones in feisty, tried the restricted and used envy to install i get the same results....no i haven't tried compiling my own yet
<rnb> ok....all the drivers will work it is just the random freezes that are trying my patiences...ol
<unclephreak> i see.  i dont know what to tell you, your card is brand new?
<rnb> lol....hell no
<rnb> but it works under winblows so i know itisn't hardware
<unclephreak> well i guess the card isnt corrupt then
<rnb> i'll try getting them from sourceforge...the build is only yesterday so not sure how ong it takes changes to get to the repository
<aguitel> hello
<mrksbrd> is there a shortcut to change desktop icon images?????
<mrksbrd> what i am trying to specifically do is create a html shortcut and appy my own image to just that icon
<unclephreak> left click the icon, properties then click the icon
<mrksbrd> but under preview it is grayed out
<aguitel> anyone helpme
<aguitel> i have error when shutdown ,nothing happens
<unclephreak> use ffmpeg to convert your file to a png image, or you can use gimp
<mrksbrd> ok
<unclephreak> aguitel what are you running?  feisty?
<droach> anyone in here program in python
<aguitel> yes feisty
<unclephreak> does the shutdown menu even pop up when u select it?
<unclephreak> i would try updating and try it again cos ive never heard of anything of the sort
<aguitel> unclephreak ,how fix this error
<unclephreak> i really  couldnt tell you without having more info man
<Angelus> what package i have to install to be able to make menuconfig?
<adenicio> how to install pilots for konqueror?like for flash etc
<Angelus> what package i have to install to be able to make menuconfig?
<adenicio> how to install pilots for konqueror?like for flash etc
<amigamia> is there anywhere fast one can download linuxmce?
<amigamia> this torrent business is dead slow
<inaety> hey when i try to replace beryl as my window manager i have none of the top part of the windows...X, maxmise, minimise...etc
<amigamia> beryl is neat
<amigamia> bbl
<adenicio> how to install pilots for konqueror?like for flash etc
<adenicio> how to install plugins for konqueror?like for flash etc
<adenicio> how to install plugins for konqueror?like for flash etc
<adenicio> how to install plugins for konqueror?like for flash etc
<ScorpKing> try 'sudo aptitude search flash' to see if any flash packages is available
<Ubuntiac> Anyone here have any ideas on getting both Nvidia-glx-new *and* Madwifi working together? Madwifi seems to need the restricted modules and Nvidia seems to need them to not be there...
<adenicio> ScorpKing: there are some flash install but i dont tink there are for konqueror
<inaety> adenicio: sudo apt-get install libflash-nonfree
<inaety> Ubuntiac: i don't think nvidia depends on madwifi
<adenicio> inaety: how to enbla the ver num key automatic when log in linux?
<adenicio> i forgot how
<martos> alguien que hable espaol?
<tsdgeos> !es | martos
<ubotu> martos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ubuntiac> No Nvidia seems to conflict with Madwifi. When I install Nvidia (/restricted-modules), wifi stops working
<martos> gracias!!
<inaety> kcontrol/keyboard and mouse/turn on in NumLock on KDE startup
<martos> thanks!!
<inaety> adenicio: ^^
<inaety> Ubuntiac: try uninstalling madwifi and then nvidia
<adenicio> ok
<adenicio> tanks
<Ubuntiac> Inaety: Uninstall madwifi, then install Nvidia?
<inaety> Ubuntiac: uninstall both, then install nvidia
<jhutchins> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<adenicio> inaety: do u know any link to see if my graphic card is compat with copiz,beryl,xgl?just to see if i can get the 3d desktop
<adenicio> i have a VIA
<inaety> i've never heard of VIA, adenicio
<ScorpKing> adenicio: then i don't know.
<Ubuntiac> Inaety: K, uninstall both, then resinstall Nvidia, followed by re-installing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.10-generic (needed for Restricted Driver Manager)?
<mneptok> adenicio: the Unichrome drivers for Linux do not support 3D, so no compositing for VIA users
<adenicio> inaety:  jhutchins u all was on a break time or something u all pop up about the same time.my card is a via km400
<adenicio> ok
<adenicio> libflash-nonfree is it real non free? jhutchins?
<hydrogen> its non free as in speech
<hydrogen> its freeasinbeer
<hydrogen> (tm)
<adenicio> beer not free
<ScorpKing> i can use w3m to access the web but konqueror says host not found. where do i start looking?
<adenicio> u got firefox?
<ScorpKing> no. can install it quickly.
<adenicio> if its says the samething something wrong in your config for internet
<ScorpKing> ok
<adenicio> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<inaety_> Ubuntiac: sorry my internet died
<inaety_> Ubuntiac: basically after everything is installed you are going to install your restricted modules and linux headers...then install nvidia-glx-xxxxxxx, and then make sure you configure your stuff that your card works...run nvidia-xconfig whatever and make sure the card is up and running in X or something.  then install madwifi...oh and make sure your system is fully updated.
<Ubuntiac> Inaety: thx, I'll give that a go!
<inaety_> Ubuntiac: good luck
<Ubuntiac> Inaety: Thx
<adenicio> inaetywhere do i go to scan for plugins?
<inaety_> adenicio: settings, configure konqueror, plugins, scan for plugins...you won't learn if you don't try btw
<ScorpKing> adenicio: thanks! firefox is online. :-D
<adenicio> btw?i could find it but it juts i reinstall konqueror in french and everthing here look different
<adenicio> ScorpKing: k
<adenicio> inaety_: i mean i reinstall linux in french
<adenicio> inaety_: how do i put linux back in english?
<inaety_> adenicio: what do you mean
<BluesKaj> adenicio, a hint , once you've installed flashplugin-nonfree, java-common & j2re1.4 , if you are using konq as a browser , choose defaults and all plugins should work
<inaety_> adenicio: if you want konqueror in english uninstall the french one and then install the english one
<Angelus> please i need help with this error http://rafb.net/p/zlXX5H51.html
<adenicio> inaety_: sorry i mean i install linux in french can i put it in english without reinstalin?
<inaety_> kcontrol > regions and language
<eljefe> adenicio: you can change the language settings in the System Settings, from the KMenu
<rustalot> I installed the Gutsy Kernel to make it work on my laptop (Inspiron 1420), and now it won't let me install 'build-essential'
<inaety_> adenicio: then install a new language...english
<inaety_> and then default it
<eljefe> can anyone tell me, can I change the HAL/media manager rules to check if a program is already open before auto-running that same program?  and, how?
<nosrednaekim> rustalot: unfortunately, you need to re-add the gutsy repositoreis and then get that.
<eljefe> when i put in a CD, i don't always want it to open a new KAudioCreator
<Angelus> BluesKaj: http://rafb.net/p/zlXX5H51.html
<Sanne> Angelus: seems you need ncurses.h, it's in this package: libncurses5-dev
<BluesKaj> Angelus, what were installing or changing ?
<Angelus> BluesKaj: compiling a custom kernel lol
<rustalot> When is Gutsy going to move into beta?
* BluesKaj gets the distinct impression that Angelus trying unexplored territory 
<Angelus> nah BluesKaj , i compiled many kernels on gentoo, and i compiled one on kubuntu last time too, well anyways im used to blowing my system and re-install
<adenicio> eljefe: i want everything in english menu etc
<inaety_> eljefe: when you put in a camera or something disc usb stick, it should ask you what you want to do with it...you can click on settings from there
* BluesKaj wonders why 
* genii sips an iced cappucino
<eljefe> inaety_: i know but i already have selected 'open kaudio'... but i don't want it to open a new one EVERY time...
<eljefe> only those times when its not already running
<DevideZero> i install correct my video driver and when i boot up i can get grapthic someone have idea why ?
<owl> .oO( strange nicks )
<Jork> Hello
<Jork> Can anyone help me installing Deluge-torrent?
<Jork> I cant find it in adept neither in synaptic
#kubuntu 2007-08-30
<nosrednaekim> DevideZero: it does work or DOESN't work?
<ScorpKing> jork: tried aptitude search torrent?
<Jork> no, didnt try
<Jork> but is not there neither
<ScorpKing> try a manual install
<adenicio> mm manul?
<nosrednaekim> Jork: try searchng for a .deb on google?
<ScorpKing> download source, make and install :)
<adenicio> ok im running in english now tanks
<Jork> nosrednaekim: I downloaded a .deb, but how do I install it?
<genii> Jork: It's in backports. enable it , do apt-get update and now you should have a package to install for it
<DevideZero> nosrednaekim , after i install and reboot i have no graphic ( only tty1 - tty6 )
<Jork> genii: backports?
<nosrednaekim> Jork: "sudo dpkg -i <deb>"
<genii> Jork: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> DevideZero: which graphics driver?
<adenicio> inaety_: i install bluez but im not seing it in the k-menu
<anon32> !repositories | Jork
<ubotu> Jork: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jork> genii: how do I enable it?
<nosrednaekim> !graphics | DevideZero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | DevideZero
<ubotu> DevideZero: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anon32> Jork, did you even spend the 5 seconds to read what I wrote?
<Scorpaen> hey folks i'm stuck in a console. tonights updates broke my xorg it seems
<anon32> hmm?
<anon32> can you downgrade?
<Jork> anon32: I just reading it
<Scorpaen> anon32: or it might be kdm that's broken. it failed to update
<adenicio> no update
<DevideZero> nosrednaekim , geforce 5200 fx , and i know how to install it in ubuntu i had no problem
<genii> Jork: edit with admin privelege /etc/apt/sources.list    remove # before the 2 entries for backports. save the changes. do sudo apt-get update. then you should be able to install it
<anon32> Scorpaen, ah
<Scorpaen> anon32: i'm on gutsy
<adenicio> oh
<anon32> #ubuntu+1
<Scorpaen> thanks
<adenicio> oh
<anon32> I haven't seen any X updates though
<nosrednaekim> DevideZero: run this on the command line "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Jork> thank you genii!!
<genii> Jork: np
<Jork> genii:  is not in backports
<Jork> I enabled it and updated the list
<genii> !info deluge-torrent
<Jork> !info deluge-torrent
<DevideZero> nosrednaekim , this should reinstall the driver or fix somthing ?
<genii> bah ubotu is off it seems
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jork> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<genii> !info deluge-torrent edgy
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in edgy
<nosrednaekim> DevideZero: it will give you a config so that you can choose your graphics driver
<genii> That makes no sense. For instance, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy-backports/net/deluge-torrent
<Jork> haha
<genii> Also I see it with apt-cache on my box
<BluesKaj> Jork, so you are running ubuntu/gnome , not kubuntu/kde ?
<Jork> im running Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> then whynot use ktorrent ?
<Jork> they told me deluge is like utorrent
<Jork> Im used to utorrent, I wanted to try it
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is very much like utorrent too
<BluesKaj> except it's better :)
<Jork> really?
<anon32> no
<anon32> :-)
<BluesKaj> more functions
<Jork> haha
<anon32> BluesKaj, less I find, actually
<anon32> at the very least, it's less verbose in output
<Jork> anon32 did you try deluge?
<anon32> nah
<Jork> Im getting an error trying to install the .deb with kpackage
<nosrednaekim> don't use kpackage
<Jork> ok
<inaety_> adenicio: then open it in a terminal...
<nosrednaekim> Jork: use adept
<Jork> I open it with adept?
<genii> jork: get http://download.deluge-torrent.org/ubuntu/feisty/0.5.4.1/deluge-torrent_0.5.4.1-1_i386.deb           then in console in same directory, sudo dpkg -i deluge-torrent_0.5.4.1-1_i386.deb
<Jork> genii: I did that
<BluesKaj> well anon I prefer not to run apps in wine that's why i got into linux
<Jork> but it says that there are things that I have to install
<BluesKaj> to avoid windows if at all possible
<genii> Jork: The dependecies you need first are on this page. http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-1/software-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/deluge-torrent-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<genii> except the url I gave is for a newer deb file
<Jork> I have to install them one by one?
<genii> Jork: No, you can do like: sudo apt-get install thing1 thing2 thing3 thing4       etc in a single shot
<Jork> oh, ok
<Jork> didnt know that
<CPrompt^> anyone do any Python programming?
* genii sips an iced cappucino
<adenicio> inaety_: can i install ares(p2p)with lime wire?if yes how?
<BluesKaj> heh, 3 copy&pastes from the page and yer done
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: a little... why?
<CPrompt^> was wondering a good ide to use to build gui.
<Jork> genii: I got it working! thank you very much, ok?
<genii> jork: Good to hear :)
<inaety_> adenicio: GiFT
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: qt-designer can't be beaten if you are doing qt devlopment
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : i have qt3 with the python plugins but not sure if that is right.
<nosrednaekim> eric is a good programming ide
<genii> bah All my mice are messed. I'm sure it's because no ps2 mouse port on this mb so using a usb->ps2 adapter
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: pyqt? yeah.. thats good enough... start writing :)
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : yeah.  that's what I was playing with yesterday.  Is there a good site on how to use Python with Qt?
<BioVorE> not really..
<nosrednaekim> hmm IDK... I kinda just learned by looking at code.
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: do you know python?
<BioVorE> CPrompt^: http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/ <-- the only one I found when I was doing that stuff..
<BioVorE> There is a good book though..
<CPrompt^> nosrednaekim : not that well.  just command line stuff.  I do program though.  Mostly PHP
<nosrednaekim> CPrompt^: well, i'd reccomned getting a book on python first, and learning the language really wel
<nosrednaekim> have to go.. bye
<adenicio> inaety_: GIFT,,,??? WA IS THAT?
<inaety_> adenicio: ... www.google.com
<arriesp> bye
<adenicio> inaety_:  lol
<adenicio> inaety_: so u are saying google is my friend then ?lol
<BioVorE> hehe
<adenicio> inaety_: and ffor limewire?
<hashfreak> any one from germany
<hashfreak> ?
<BluesKaj> !de | hashfreak
<ubotu> hashfreak: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<inaety_> adenicio: okay limewire is just a frontend for the Gnutella network...all it does is use the Gnutella netowrk.  Gift uses plugins to connect to networks such as Gnutella and Ares and a few more all in more daemon..thus you can get a Qt GUI for it (apollon) and search it from there and such...no more need for limewire because it sucks anyways...
<mankeletor> anyone can tell where's the inittab config file?
<adenicio> inaety_: ok a friend try to view his webcam but all im seing is green no pic watsoever
<adenicio> mankeletor: wat do u want to do with the file modify it?
<inaety_> adenicio: i cannot help you with webcams, sorry i've ne ver used one in my life
<adenicio> never
<adenicio> ok
<inaety_> yeah typo sorry
<adenicio> inaety_: i got problem viewin some streaming from a web site with konqueror.it does play the vidos,and with firefox it say cannot connect to this link etc
<adenicio> inaety_: befor it work when i was installin real player but now nothing
<inaety_> adenicio: what file are you tryping to play
<adenicio> inaety_: its not a file it's a video like on youtube
<inaety_> so it's flash?
<adenicio> i ask a friend to try the link for me he says its working for him with konkeror
<adenicio> inaety_:
<BioVorE> youtube is a flash thing..
<BioVorE> flash 9
<inaety> adenicio: if it's flash player then install flash plugin, rescan for flash for plugins and then restart konqueror if really so desired...then try again
<adenicio> well the site is a flash thing too*
<adenicio> lol
<inaety> thank you BioVorE
<adenicio> inaety_: adept stick on instaling some packs"fail to open device"how do i make it skip?im instaling gift
<adenicio> inaety_: kill it?
<adenicio> i killed it lol
<vit__> holaa
<vit__> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vit__> ajvsdkvdv
<vit__> vdjvdsmv
<cloakable> O.o
<vit__> maldito linux
<adenicio> inaety: crap actualy it had stick because i had to full out something lol i didnt see it it was hidding
<p3t3r0xxx> anyone speek english?
<Angelus> i do
<adenicio> i do
<shinobi> anyone have suggestion for editing vcards?
<p3t3r0xxx> hi angelus.
<p3t3r0xxx> anyone know if kubuntu supports wireless cards in vmware?
<adenicio> BioVorE: theres no flash 9 in adept
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> p3t3r0xxx: thats not about kubuntu thats about vmware, if vmware suports them, then np
<p3t3r0xxx> hmm vmware only sees the ethernet card card so I guess not :(
<p3t3r0xxx> Angelus what is a good package manager for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> synaptic
<Angelus> i dont use ubuntu
<Angelus> i use kubuntu
<Angelus> i dont like gnome
<p3t3r0xxx> I am using kubuntu
<BluesKaj> this is akubuntu chat , p3t3r0xxx
<linux_user400354> how can i get alsalibs to compile in 32 bit for support for 32 bit apps on a 64 bit system?
<BluesKaj> well then yer in the right place :)
<adenicio> #ubuntu
<p3t3r0xxx> kewlz
<p3t3r0xxx> synaptic is a pckmgr?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> as is adept and apt
<p3t3r0xxx> what is the quickest way to install it from  a new install
<BluesKaj> adept works well too, I suggested synaptic cuz i thot you were on ubuntu
<p3t3r0xxx> will synaptic work with kubuntu?
<adenicio> BluesKaj: konqueror dont want to uninstall
<BluesKaj> yes p3t3r0xxx
<BluesKaj> adenicio, what distro are you on ?
<adenicio> BluesKaj: distro?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<adenicio> feisty 7.04
<inaety> adenicio: i dont understand
<p3t3r0xxx> Thanks guys
<inaety> adenicio: but i cant talk i have to do chemistry homework. good luck night
<BluesKaj> adenicio, i think you need to install kubuntu-desktop
<adenicio> inaety: k
<adenicio> BluesKaj: feisty is kubuntu
<BluesKaj> it's also ubuntu
<ivan> hey have anyone here installed  compi fusion???
<adenicio> BluesKaj: abon?
<adenicio> BluesKaj: i said 7.04
<BluesKaj> if you don't have kubuntu-desktop then konq prolly won't install
<BluesKaj> it's part of kubuntu-desktop actually
<steiner01> hello
<BluesKaj> hi steiner01
<adenicio> BluesKaj: konqueror not playing a flash video from a website wat do i have to install for it to play?
<shinobi> stupid question. there is 'simple' or 'full' version of the vcard editor. it's an option in setting of kaddressbooks
<monolith> Theoreticly, How much lag would takeing a 1080p HD signal in though a HD capture card, upscaleing it to display at 2560x1600 and outputting it to a monitor preduce?
<adenicio> monolith: why firefox dont want to uninstall?
<BluesKaj> adenicio, install flashplayer-nonfree , then in konqueror/sttings/configure konqueror/ select plugins/ sacn plugins/ click on default
<BluesKaj> er scan plugins
<mluser> can some one please tell me how to regenerate the graphical boot screen to 1400x1050 instead of the 1600x1200 it did during the initial install?
<adenicio> BluesKaj: it cant find the flashplayer-nonfree
<BluesKaj> oops sorry adencio , flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> !helpersnack | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> thx for the cookie , ubotu and genii :)
<sumguy231>  /away
<adenicio> lol
<adenicio> BluesKaj: i did what u said the i got the sound but no picture(video)
<rustalot> Hey, I used to use Automatix to install a bunch of stuff (mostly codecs & decss), but it's a new install and so I figured I'm going to /not/ break my system, so I was wondering: Can I get all the proprietary codecs & deCSS through Adept?
<rustalot> Or do I need special repos?
<drif> rustalot: define codecs
<ivan> hey how do i install xgl on kubuntu??
<BluesKaj> adenicio, install java-commom and j2re1.4 with adept
<ivan> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<adenicio> rustalot: install libxine-extracodecs and amorok will play all types of music and kaffein too.if some dont play install vlc
<BluesKaj> java-common
<ivan> heelp
<genii> ivan: You didn't even take time yet obviously to go to the link that the bot gave you.
<BluesKaj> rustalot, the seveas or medibuntu repos will have what you need
<adenicio> BluesKaj: java common was install allready but  j2re1.4 i dont see it
<BluesKaj> where are you looking adenicio ?
<adenicio> adept maneger
<BluesKaj> just enter java in the search
<ivan> genii: i got there
<ivan> genii: didnt help me
<adenicio> BluesKaj: that is to much to look at
<genii> ivan From this page are 4 links you may find useful, in the XGL/AIGLX section http://www.linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/ubuntu-customization-guide-part-i.html
<BluesKaj> then , sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 in the konsole
* BluesKaj getting tired of holding ppl's hands ...gonna take break and watch some tv with wifey for awhile :)
<jon_> Do you guys know a GOOD alternative to amule??
<anon32> emule
<jon_> for linux?
<genii> jon_: You can always choose one from here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_eDonkey_software
<jon_> thank you genii
<KrAmMeR> does anyone use apollon?
<KrAmMeR> i'm having trouble connection to the networks
<genii> jon_: np
<KrAmMeR> connecting*
<sumguy231> KrAmMeR: I use it occasionally, it usually takes a minute or two to connect to all of the networks.
<KrAmMeR> yeh i've had it open for a while
<KrAmMeR> and it still says connecting...do certain ports need to be opened?
<sumguy231> As far as I remember, I didn't have to do anything special to get it to connect, but it's been a while. I don't really know.
<KrAmMeR> hmm
<genii> KrAmMeR: Open up port 1214
<genii> KrAmMeR: Or forward it on your router, etc to the computer
<KrAmMeR> right
<KrAmMeR> k ill try that
<KrAmMeR> says thats kazaa/morpheus/imesh
<KrAmMeR> actually i already have that open...
<genii> KrAmMeR: Do you have the giFT daemon running?
<genii> eg: giftd
<KrAmMeR> i know i downloaded it...
<KrAmMeR> it doesn't start automatically when starting apollon?
<genii> KrAmMeR: try ps ax|grep giftd
<KrAmMeR> 16194 ?        S      0:00 giftd
<KrAmMeR> 16325 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep giftd
<KrAmMeR> has those
<genii> KrAmMeR: OK. Outta ideas then
<KrAmMeR> doh
<genii> If it's making a log you could try to look at that for some clues
<ben> guys i need some advice please
<KrAmMeR> ok i'll see if thers one anywhere
<KrAmMeR> thanks
<rustalot> Can someone help me with step 6 of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509408 ?
<ben> anyone?
<ivan> genii: i cant install compiz fusion because it says it cant install compiz-decorator
<genii> KrAmMeR: Did you also run the program gift-setup ?
<sumguy231> ben: Well, what's your advice already?
<genii> ivan: Do you know how to use the pastebin website?
<sumguy231> Er, I mean... what do you need?
<genii> ben: Best to say what you need advice with rather than just ageneralised plea for assistance
<evjunior09> Can anyone tell me why i cant play music from a CD?
<ben> sumguy well when i tried to look at i drive earlier on whih is my secondry hdd it said it hadnt been formatted... i guess it had been wiped
<evjunior09> my drive works and all, but my music players freeze when i wanna play one, and same for my friend
<josiah> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<evjunior09> CD's, not DVD's
<ben> however the info is back now and linux loads can anyone explain?
<ivan> genii: no im a noob
<josiah> haha no sorry evjunior09 that was for me :)
<evjunior09> lol oh okay
<genii> !pastebin | ivan
<ubotu> ivan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<evjunior09> Has anyone else that this problem?
<sumguy231> ben: Wait, what reported it as not formatted? What is on the drive?
<adenicio> BluesKaj: u there?i still dont have no pic for the flash on the website
<genii> ivan: So what I need is for you to copy and paste whatever errors/messages it is giving you onto that site. then report the url the pastebin gives you back here so I can go see what you see.
<ivan> genii: eventhough its in spanish
<ivan> genii: ??
<ben> sumguy linux was on it as a n operating system i noticed it cos i dual boot linucx wudnt boot up so i used the secondry o/p system and noticed that my computer said the drive was blank
<genii> ivan: I'll muddle through :)
<genii> adenicio: BluesKaj is taking a breather to watch TV
<xptical> Hi all.
<ben> sumguy when i right clicked to explre it said the drive wasnt formatted
<xptical> In Ubuntu, I can switch users without logging the first user off.  Does Kybuntu have the same thing?
<ivan> genii: ok thankls
<sumguy231> ben: From Windows? I could see it as thinking that, since it can't read ext3.
<sumguy231> xptical: K -> Switch User.
<ben> i left the pc for a while switched off and its fine now
<adenicio> genii: there manythings better that tv.witch one is helpin me out
<xptical> kk
<xptical> Thanks
<ben> sumguy it has found linux fine and booted up but im wondering what caused it and if i should take any action to prevent it happening
<genii> adenicio: I'm sure he'll return, not logged off yet
<adenicio> genii: can u help me?
<xptical> Should I use the AMD 64 release?  I have a AMD64 proc.  I ask because WinXP64 is shit.  Just want to know if Kubuntu-64 is also, well, you know, shit.
<sumguy231> ben: I don't think it's a formatting problem, but here's a guess: I have a hard drive (system partition) which had a bad cable, and it would regularly disconnect and either freeze the system (kernel panic) or keep it from booting. Maybe check that if it's on a separate physical drive from windows.
<genii> adenicio: I'm already helping someone else right now. Besides which i'm not great at troubleshooting flash stuff.
<ben> sumguy its not i think if i remember i drive is a partition of the drive windows is on too i think... but i thought i had lost everything on it was a bit worrying
<adenicio> genii: were is stbin?or runelevent?they on vacation?stbin helps a lot
<genii> ivan: I'm away from my computer for a few minutes but I'm returning. In case you get anxious if no immediate reply :)
<sumguy231> Once again, was there an error booting? I don't think this necessarily means your partition is in danger right now, it sounds like it could be a number of things.
<genii> adenicio: LOL I think you mean stdin and runleventen. I haven't seen them much tonight
<genii> AFK
<adenicio> ok
<ben> sumguy yeah it wudnt boot at all. nor would it let me see what was on the drive it semed as if i was blank
<ben> seems fine now th
<ben> though*
<elite101> hello
<rustalot> can I pause apt downloads in Adept?
<Elendil^^> i've installed compiz fusion and even got the fusion icon. my problem now is every time i boot up, theres no window deco. i have to run emerald -replace eveytime. is there a workaround?
<sumguy231> ben: see if you have a /var/log/boot.log file. If you do, look at it. I don't for some reason, though I could swear it's supposed to be there. There is a /var/log/boot, though it seems to have binary data in it.
<sumguy231> I think it might be fine, but keep an eye on it.
<jhutchins> adenicio: RE: Flash, there's no charge for it, but it's not a free license.
<sumguy231> Elendil^^: You can put a script that starts emerald --replace in ~/.kde/Autostart as a workaround.
<elite101> hello
<adenicio> elite101: are u good with helpin domain with flas?
<adenicio> jhutchins:
<elite101> what?
<vers> should i use ktorrent or azureus
<elite101> flacs*
<elite101> ohh you again
<adenicio> lol sorry flash
<elite101> no cant say i am? you mean getting flash working?
<genii> back
<sumguy231> vers: Personal opinion, but I prefer ktorrent by a mile.
<Elendil^^> sumguy231: : not sure i know how to do that :) can u help me out?
<vers> thanks man
<Jork> Can anyone tell my which java I have to install to java on the browser?
<sumguy231> Elendil^^: Hold on a minute.
<elite101> why is it when i sau hello the room lights up with life?
<elite101> lol
<Jork> vers: use deluge!
<adenicio> weell elite101 konqueror i cant see the video just the sound i can hair
<adenicio> hear
<vers> where can i get it?
<adenicio> sorry for my bad english
<vers> im new to this
<elite101> lol adenicio do u have it enabled in the broswer?
<Jork> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<elite101> the flash
<vers> cool
<sumguy231> Elendil^^: This should do you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35619/ (I hope I'm doing this pastebin thing right. ;) )
<KrAmMeR> genii: na i didn't run that
<elite101> thast weird i never had that happen only the audio plays and not the movie?
<KrAmMeR> i just installed it from apt
<elite101> well video*
<jhutchins> !java | Jork
<ubotu> Jork: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<adenicio> elite101: mm where do u enable it?it shows the video on youtube but not the site i want
<sumguy231> Elendil^^: Save that, type 'chmod +x <name of script>' and put it in .kde/Autostart in your home directory.
<nico__> quit
<Jork> thanks jhutchins
<elite101> im sorry not the site?
<elite101> adenicio, how did you install flash from? adept?
<adenicio> yes
<adenicio> i tink
<Elendil^^> sumguy231: ok. ill try it. thanks
<bomber> anyone have a problem with internet cutting out when you put a load on it in feisty fawn?
<genii> KrAmMeR: Perhaps see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/internet.html  where it has Apollon. Dapper centric but likely applicable
<elite101> mhm well people have problems with flash for konqueror but what i did if you want is sudo apt-get install firefox then i went to a site requesting flash and then Firefox installed the plugin and it worked on both Konqeuror and fire fox
<vers> jork: where do u find your torrents
<elite101> i happen to use firefox more than konqueror and vise versa some days
<Jork> www.mininova.org
<Jork> www.torrentspy.com
<elite101> vers, www.thepiratebay.com www.bitoogle.com www.isohunt.com
<Jork> www.torrentz.com
<elite101> there are like thousands
<vers> btjunky.com?
<Jork> also
<elite101> lol i personally like tpb
<Jork> but I dont like it
<Jork> bad quality torrents
<elite101> there is deminoid torrent
<Jork> I like mininova.org
<matias> Hi guys
<vers> yeah ive noticed
<elite101> matias, hello
<adenicio> elite101: firefox giving me problem even worst.it give me an error about it cant connetc to this hppt thing watever.only konqueror plays the video well the sound only
<matias> I`m having problems installing Vmware
<elite101> wow did you happen to mess something up?
<vers> thanks jork
<elite101> it cant connect to the HTTP server?
<Jork> np vers
<adenicio> elite101: i tink all started with trying to install real player
<elite101> lol realplayer?
<adenicio> yes
<elite101> the only thing i heard of that was for windoze
<Elendil^^> sumguy231: it worked perfectly ( i bet u knew it would) thanks a lot
<elite101> why do you need real player adenicio,
<adenicio> elite101: well its install on my linux.then everything was playing untill i restart the pc then problems
<elite101> ahh well i cant really tell on what the problem is? are you sure it installed properlly?
<adenicio> elite101: the website that i wanted to view the flash ask me to install realplayer to view the video from firefox
<elite101> adenicio, try removing the realplayer and re-installing it
<elite101> realplayer?
<elite101> it should be java
<elite101> i mean sorry
<matias> Guys I`m having problems installing Vmware it told me  where is the C headers
<elite101> flash*
<Biovore> well I am convinced knetworkmanger is gay.... :-/
<elite101> :P
<Biovore> Maybe time to make one that dosn't suck..
<elite101> who is it gay? or well correct term "stupid"
<Biovore> yeah..
<elite101> how is it? works good for me
<elite101> connects evertime i log on and stuff
<adenicio> elite101: i forgot how to install realplayer it was in a bin extention.and real player is install on my descktop
<elite101> adenicio, what website
<Biovore> Well I unpluged my wired network for 2 seconds then plugged it back in..  knetwork manger went nuts and started sucking 100% CPU..
<sanzanric> kubuntunewbie: hey, my wifi was lost when my building lost power, sorry. Were you able to install pidgin?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know what the status of using OOXML files in OpenOffice.org is?
<Biovore> Cool Idea.. bad implementation..
<adenicio> elite101: if i told u the website they will kick me out like the last time
<rustalot> Amarok keeps crashing.. I tried apt-get remove --purge amarok && apt-get install amarok, but it didn't work
<elite101> adenicio, meet me in the channel /elite101-help
<adenicio> elite101: how do i get in that chanel?
<elite101> adenicio, meet me in the #elite101-help channel
<elite101> click on it
<elite101> or "/join #elite101-help"
<elite101> type it in and press enter
<sanzanric> did anybody ever helped kubuntunewbie install pidgin?
<genii> sanzanric: Looks like not
<maria> hi everyone
<ivan> genii: my computer fucked up and had to restart what was te url?
<genii> ivan: Ah, OK :)
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<spi> stop
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spi> q
<genii> !pastebin | ivan
<ubotu> ivan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adenicio> spi lol
<elite101> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<elite101> wtf?
<elite101> !adept | broken
<ubotu> broken: please see above
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<elite101> why isnt it showing the command line ?
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<elite101> thanks
<maria> I can't start kde
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: i cant get true to read your name
<elite101> adenicio, there you go: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maria> after I login whit kdm, kdm sart another time
<maria> can anybody help me?
<nosrednaekim> maria: any errors?
<maria> no nosrednaekim nothing
<genius> como entrar al chanel en espaol
<maria> nosrednaekim: just kdm starts again
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<maria> genius: debe ser algo asi como #kubuntu-es
<ivan> genii: posted
<genius> gracias!!
<nosrednaekim> maria: how did you install kde?
<nosrednaekim> ivan: link pls
<adenicio> !ohmy / elite101
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy / elite101 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maria> ~osrednaekim: whit kubuntu 7.04
<genii> ivan: Ok, please put here the URL pastebin gave you
<adenicio> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<adenicio> lol
<ivan> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35621/
<genii> ivan: Thanks.Reading
<nosrednaekim> maria: this is a fresh installation?
<maria> nosrednaekim: yes
<sanzanric> !ohmy |adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<maria> nosrednaekim: but I have no problem for severals weeks
<elite101> :P
<adenicio> sanzanric: how do u do the line?
<nosrednaekim> maria: did you do any updates, or change anything?
<sanzanric> what are we talking about?
<genii> hmm
<genii> !info compiz-decorator
<ubotu> Package compiz-decorator does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<adenicio> sanzanric:  #offtopic
<maria> nosrednaekim: yes, the upgrade "automatics" (sorry about me english)
<nosrednaekim> the automatic upgrades, or the program automatix?
<maria> nosrednaekim: NO with automatix
<anon32> heh
<elite101> !offtopic | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sanzanric> adenicio: i just joined the conversation.
<maria> nosrednaekim: whit the program that advice you about the upgrades
<nosrednaekim> Not with automatix, so with the adept updater?
<nosrednaekim> maria: ah.. ok.
<nosrednaekim> maria: you are on a different computer now?
<maria> yes adept updater
<adenicio> elite101: tanks but it was for sanzanric
<adenicio> lol
<elite101> lol
<sanzanric> elite101: thanks
<maria> no, I do control f1 alt
<elite101> np :P i always wanted to do that
<adenicio> lol
<adenicio> !play
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> maria: so you are on the command line?
<Jucato> adenicio: please stop playing with the bot
<maria> nosrednaekim: yes, cli
<sanzanric> lol
<adenicio> Jucato: i was just about to say that lol
<maria> nosrednaekim: sorry for be unclear when I write
<elite101> adenicio, why dont you tell them what video and website you wanna get working?
<genii> ivan: I think you may find help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2927742
<elite101> :P hhahhaa
<adenicio> elite101: lol u crayzy
<elite101> :P
<nosrednaekim> maria: ok, run these two commands "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" and then "startkde" and see what error message it gives you.
<nosrednaekim> maria: its fin :)
<maria> I'm must sound like Yoda, jajaj
<genii> ivan: Are you using the amd64 ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> *its fine
<adenicio> elite101: u want me get my butt kick like last time
<maria> nosrednaekim: thanks!
<elite101> lol really?
<elite101> u got kicked
<maria> what "fin" means?
<ivan> genii: thinkso amd64 kubuntu
<elite101> :\ wouldnt blame em'
<maria> oh
<adenicio> elite101:  stdin lol at me :-D
<genii> ivan: I thought so. Then that link is correct for you.
<nosrednaekim> maria: not the spanish fin... lol
<ivan> genii: thats for gnome isnt it??
<elite101> for me it shows "<grin.>? when u do something it shows grin and in between <>?
<elite101> probably because of this nIRC
<ivan> genii: where do i fing the trevinos repositories??
<genii> ivan: For both. Just they are using gksudo gedit there which is for gnome. Use instead kdesu kate wherever it says gksudo gedit. that is all
<ivan> gedii: where i find the trevinos repositories??
<genii> ivan: At the bottom of that page is what to add to your /etc/apt/sources.list   (the trevino repositories URLs etc)
<adenicio> elite101: look wa i did in #kubuntu-offtopic
<elite101> adenicio, i *DONT* hope you get your problem fixed but only for youtube purpose's ;)
<maria> nosrednaekim: I got it
<ivan> gedii: oh ok i got those
<elite101> wait
<nosrednaekim> maria: whats the error?
<maria> nosrednaekim: there was no left space on device
<nosrednaekim> maria: you are out of room on your hard drive..
<sanzanric> maria
<adenicio> elite101: lol kiss a**
<maria> yes sanzanric
<maria> sanzanric: tell me
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elite101> !language | adenicio
<elite101> mhm u beat me :(
<adenicio> lol
<sanzanric> nosrdnaekim said it before i could
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<genii> ivan: After you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list  file to add those entries, do: sudo apt-get update   than fater try once more to install compiz-fusion
<adenicio> lol
* adenicio was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<genii> *fater=after
<elite101> :P
<anon32> say what? what'd he do?
<ivan> genii: ok thganks ill try that
<elite101> flooded offtopic channel
<adenicio> who?
<elite101> how did u get back on?
<elite101> :\
<adenicio> ah ok thats why it disapaere
<sanzanric> did kubuntunewbie ever was able to install pidgin
<genii> ivan: I'll be here for another couple hours if you have difficulty/errors/concerns
<adenicio> i dont know i i got back on
<Jucato> again please stop the offtopic chatter. take it to #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<nosrednaekim> maria: you need to clear some space on your hard drive
<ivan> genii: ok thanks man
<adenicio> lol
<genii> sanzanric: Not that I'm aware of yet :)
<genii> kubuntunewbie: You still there?
* genii pokes kubuntunewbie with a sharp stick 
<sanzanric> now i'm am
<Jucato> genii: that's trademarked!!!
<Jucato> er.. no, it's missing the word "long"...
<genii> Jucato: LOL
<Tm_T> Jucato: and pointy
<Jucato> oh yeah...
<sanzanric> lol
<nosrednaekim> hobsee was using that in your absence,.,,
<sanzanric> too bad
<Jucato> that's her trademark actually. :)
* genii smacks kubuntunewbie over the head with a blunt object
<genii> Jucato: Better?
* Jucato thumbs up and gets back to policing the channel
<genii> heh
<zakame> hehe
<nosrednaekim> :)
<zakame> officer Jucato indeed
<adenicio> Jucato: offtopic
<Jucato> :P
<adenicio> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sanzanric> seriously
<genii> sanzanric: Did you ask about pidgin because you need to know how to install it as well?
<vers> how can i get rid of ktorrent but keep kubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> vers: just uninstall ktorrent, it just uninstalls the meta-package "kubuntu-desktop" right?
<sanzanric> genii: no, i was the one who suggested that we install from sourece
<nosrednaekim> doe sit uninstall a whole buch of other stuff?
<adenicio> Jucato: u look intelegent can u help me in the domain of flash for konqueror?
<vers> i hve no idea...sorry for the trouble but im new at this
<genii> sanzanric: A better way, http://repository.debuntu.org/ add the repo as it has on the link in contents area, then apt-get update   then install with whatever package manager
<Jucato> adenicio: what's the problem?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: you have been complemented..
<sanzanric> genii: i've realized
* Jucato is flattened
<Jucato> er flattered
<nosrednaekim> vers: when you tel it to remove ktorrent, it tells you that it will remove kubuntu-desktop, right?
<vers> yup
<sanzanric> big hammer or something...
* genii notices Jucato's studios brow and horn-rimmed glasses suddenly
<nosrednaekim> vers: anything else it says it will remove?
<vers> no
<adenicio> Jucato: on a website the flash video arent playing anymore with konqueror but it plays youtube videos
<genii> *studious
<nosrednaekim> vers: then its fine:)
<genii> bleh
<vers> nice...
<Jucato> adenicio: is that the only website where flash isn't working?
<chad_> Hi...I was wondering if someone could help me with k9copy.  When I try to launch it I get an error box that states "The application k9copy crash and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<ivan> genii: ok now i installed it how do o make it work??
<adenicio> Jucato: i dont know the other website like it got hacked and close down
* Jucato beings to wonder what site adenicio is trying to access...
<adenicio> Jucato: on the website the video playing but no image just the sound
<Jucato> but youtube works ok?
<sanzanric> g2g
<genii> ivan:  I hate to point you to another URL, but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<genii> chad_: If you need some dvd9 to dvd5 utility I suggest instead dvd95
<chad_> genii, I would like to have something that can rip a dvd and shrink it in 1 step which I heard k9copy can do
<adenicio> Jucato: now if i got on this website http://final-mangas-fantasy.oldiblog.com/ theres a little chat down but its not there,but if i got with firefox its there.the little box with the chat
<chad_> can dvd95 also do that?
<genii> yup
<Jucato> adenicio: wait let me verify
<chad_> genii, is that a native linux app?
<chad_> have you had good success with it?
<genii> chad_: Yes, there is a package for it
<chad_> okay, is it pretty simple to use?
<chad_> i'm still learning my way around
<chad_> looking for something to replace dvd decrypter and dvdshrink on my windoze box
<genii> chad_: Yes, pretty simple. I use it with k3b to shrink and make copies of my DVD
<chad_> gen
<chad_> genii, so do you rip it first with k3b then shrink it?
<genii> chad_: Yes
<chad_> genii, i installed k3b but it made no sense to me unfortunately
<adenicio> Jucato: the website i give u it doesnt have the chat box with konqueror
<genii> chad_: k3b ... Tools...Rip Video DVD
<genii> chad_: Pretty simple :)
<adenicio> Jucato: only with firefox.its like im missing some plugin for flash etc
<chad_> genii, sorry. I was thinking of the wrong app. I was thinking of acid rip
<chad_> k3b does looks fairly straight forward
<chad_> genii, have you ran into problems with any of the newer copy protected dvds?
<Jucato> adenicio: the chat box showed up for a few seconds in Konqueror but then disappeared. Unfortunately, the site isn't probably compatible with Konqueror. I don't think it's a Flash problemeither
<genii> chad_: Generally I buy second hand ones from the renatl place. No problems yet.
<genii> *rental
<chad_> genii, i usually do the same to try to save a few bucks
<vers> how do i make dulge my default torrent DLer
<adenicio> Jucato: well anyway the other website is a flash problem because its videos i want to watch online.it work once then poof nothing
<chad_> genii, I will try that out and see how it goes. thank you for the advice!
<genii> chad_: np
<chad_> take care all...
<ivan> genii: i alrady opened the compiz config table but there are no effects taking place
<genii> ivan: At this point I have not much more help for you :( I don't use compiz-fusion myself. You may get some more useful advice in the channel #ubuntu-effects
<ivan> genii: ok thanks man, but why dont you use it>>
<genii> ivan: Running already some unstable stuff :) gutsy+kde4 for example
* genii hands intelikey a beer
<genii> intelikey: Or coffee, as you prefer :)
* intelikey adds two lumps of shuger and some cream
<ivan> genii: how do they looke like??
<intelikey> !!!! genii what happened to the coffee ???
<intelikey> :)
<genii> intelikey: cofee=for work. beer= for home and relaxing
<genii> ivan: kde4 keeps crashing on me. But it looks good so far.
<intelikey> actually i don't drink either,  not that it matters  ;/
<ivan> genii: do you have screenshots or youtube vids??
* genii wonders what intelikey's beverage of choice is. Perhaps Earl Grey tea
<genii> ivan: Nah
<intelikey> perhaps water
<genii> intelikey: I'll remember next time
<ivan> genii: do they have similar effects as compiz??
<genii> ivan: I have some transparency effects on my desktop. But nothing like rotating cubes etc
<sumguy231> From what I can see, KDE4 takes a far more practical approach to desktop compositing. And I like it that way.
<sumguy231> Compiz is great and all, but if you step back and look at it, a lot of it doesn't seem necessary.
<ivan> genii: are u a developer??
<genii> ivan: No. although I am considering some contribution back to ubuntu/kubuntu in that way. For now I just give help here and in #ubuntu
<genii> sumguy231: I've always liked keeping my desktop minimalistic with perhaps some cool things here or there. I'm not into the entire thing of going nuts on effects etc
<sumguy231> Oops. Anyway, I agree.
<sumguy231> I would actually be happy if I could just get real transparency without bothering with the rest of compiz.
<NickPresta> sumguy231, I disagree with your opinion of Compiz being "unnecessary".
<NickPresta> Compiz is actually aids in productivity.
<NickPresta> remove is >_>
<Ahmuck> NickPresta: i don't.
<drif> NickPresta: in which ways?
<sumguy231> Nickpresta: Some of it is unnecessary, some isn't. The expose type thing is an example of something which actually has use, as is the zoom feature.
* Jucato once again points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<NickPresta> heh. Sorry Jucato, you're right.
<sumguy231> Yeah, yeah. Fine.
* flaccid sips coffee
<drif> ..and then no one ever actually continues on subject there..
* Jucato shrugs...
* sumguy231 taps fingers
<NickPresta> To illustrate my point: http://pastebin.ca/675390
<intelikey> drif that's probably because the only one that really wanted to talk about * is the one that went there...   and the rest were releaved...   ?
<NickPresta> That's all I will say on it.
<sumguy231> But nick, that just illustrates my point as well. :)
<xjkx> could anyone make thunderbird read hotmail?
<xjkx> i tried with hotwayd+wemail extension but didnt work
<sumguy231> Not without said extension, as far as I know.
<xjkx> sumguy231: but you could do with this extension?
<xjkx> you could make it work? here it does not
<intelikey> xjkx i dumped hotmail when the changed their EULA to include that they could read your main and publish your address...
<intelikey> mail even
<sumguy231> Nah, I've never tried it. Maybe it's about time to switch to a webmail service which gives you free POP access... *Cough*GMail*Cough*
* genii puts in 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue for his address to hotmail
<xjkx> uhm. i dont use it. i use gmail. its my father's work-email :s
<sumguy231> Ah, fair enough.
<xjkx> he has two hotmails
<ivan> genii: oh ok, hey no one helps in ubuntu effects
<genii> ivan: That sucks.
<intelikey> genii phone number "br549"  ?
<flaccid> gmail should give imap access for a few dollars a year
<ivan> genii: i know they dont know crao
<dwidmann_> flaccid: agreed, I think I'd switch to them if they did
<flaccid> it would be really good yes :)
<genii> ivan: Did you try the alt+f2  then put: compiz --replace              ?
<genii> intelikey: I dunno that one :) Usually for annoying forms i put the long-distance information telephone number,eg: 555-1212
<dwidmann_> genii: I live on 123 wonderful lane, and my phone number is 123-4567 :)
<genii> dwidmann_: It sounds idyllic :)
<dwidmann_> Oh, it is
<drif> genii: so 555 really exists :D I thought just something hollywood had to come up with
<dwidmann_> I feel sorry for anyone with a 555 phone number, especially whoever got stuck with 5555.
<ubuntu> hello peoples
<dwidmann_> hiya
<NickPresta> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> >.>
<ubuntu> lol
<intelikey> 911-0606   :)
<ubuntu> i just got a quick question so i can not blow up my computer
<dwidmann_> Darn, no explosives today? That's no fun
<intelikey> ubuntu if you don't want to blow it up,  don't pack it full of C4
<ubuntu> should i make my "user partition" a primary partition or an extended partition
<genii> drif: Yeah you can call any long distance operator for whatever area code by: 0-(area code)-555-1212
<dwidmann_> ubuntu: won't make a lick of difference.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: "user"? do you mean /home?
<dwidmann_> As far as linux is concerned, you can throw everything in the extended partition (including boot and root and it won't even care)
<intelikey> ubuntu linux couldn't care less if it even has a partition
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> home
<mneptok> ubuntu: you can only have 4 primary partitions per physical device
<mneptok> bear that in mind
<ubuntu> im just wondering which is better
<nosrednaekim> if you don;t already have 4 partitions.. primary is better
<ubuntu> in case i mess up mdadm by touching xorg.conf again
* intelikey doesn't have any partitions
<mneptok> intelikey: yes you do
<intelikey> mneptok wana bet ?
<mneptok> intelikey: everyone does
<intelikey> wrong
<mneptok> intelikey: you have no hard disk?
<ubuntu> this time ill have the os in the 10 gb part and all my other stuff in the other part
<genii> maybe he just has premonitions instead
<intelikey> mneptok yes i have hd  but no partitions
<anon32> Quick question: how can I change the icon for all files of a certain type?
<ubuntu> so i should just have 2 primarys ok
<mneptok> intelikey: you do have partitions. they may span the whole drive, but they are there.
<intelikey> mneptok no i dont
<dwidmann_> intelikey: that sounds interesting, please do explain
<ubuntu> another question, what format, ext2 ext3 or any of the others?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: ext3
<mneptok> intelikey: it is impossible to install Linux on raw media
<dwidmann_> ubuntu: ext3 will work nicely
<genii> ext3 is a good choice
<NickPresta> ubuntu, ext3 is reliable and commonly used
<intelikey> dwidmann_ just mke2fs /dev/hda  or /dev/sda  or what ever the disk is...
* dwidmann_ likes xfs
<ubuntu> whats the difference, just so i know
<mneptok> intelikey: ext3 has to format something. that something is a partition.
<intelikey> mneptok nope
<mneptok> intelikey: that makes a partition
<dwidmann_> intelikey: so what does fdisk -l output?
<ubuntu> maybe, he uses someone elses computer, therefore technically he dont have partitions
<intelikey> mneptok no it doesn't.  and if you get tired makind a fool of your self you might actually learn something
<mneptok> intelikey: ahem
<intelikey> dwidmann_ nothing
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: ext2 will not keep a journal, so,if you hard power down.. it can mess up your system
<ubuntu> ick
<ubuntu> what is xfs?
<ubuntu> i know what fat and ntfs is
<NickPresta> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<intelikey> dwidmann_ full output of fdisk -l  ran as root  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39282
<genii> The ubotu knows (almost) all
<ubuntu> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> ....
<dwidmann_> genii: ubotu would say he knows enough
<ubuntu> what about jfs
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> not sure about that..
<ubuntu> hmmmm
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions | pastebin
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39283
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<ubuntu> so xfs willl probably blow up my comp
<dwidmann_> jfs was developed by ibm IIRC.
<mneptok> intelikey: sudo parted
<mneptok> intelikey: "print"
<mneptok> mhat do you get?
<mneptok> *what
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: just stick with ext3, its simpler and safe.
<dwidmann_> ubuntu: xfs hasn't blown up mine yet?
<intelikey> mneptok look at the last post
<ubuntu> ok ext3 simply safe
<mneptok> intelikey: exactlry what is wa\s telling you
<mneptok> intelikey: you made all of sda a partition
<intelikey> there is no partition
<mneptok> and that's exactly what your paste tells you
<intelikey> look at the pastebin
<mneptok> intelikey: the fact it list *anything* from /proc/partitions should tell you something
<ubuntu> how big should my os partition be?
<ubuntu> 10 gb enough?
<mneptok> there is something in /proc/partitions/
<mneptok> guess what it is?
<ubuntu> a partition?
<mneptok> *gasp* a PARTITION!
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, 10 GB should be fine. Depends on how big the disk is
<ubuntu> like 74 gb
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: I'd make it 15 if you have plenty of room
<ubuntu> ok 15
<intelikey> ok you have earned the ignor button    mneptok not many people are as ignorant as you   only a few have earned that button.
<mneptok> intelikey: /whois mneptok
<Dragnslcr> mneptok- my /proc/partitions lists both disks and partitions
<mneptok> intelikey: before you start labelling me an idiot, you might want to know with whom you are speaking.
<ubuntu> kurt von finck?
<mneptok> Dragnslcr: yup, because /partitions will consider a drive as a device if it holds a partition table it can understand.
<dwidmann_> Sorry Kurt, never heard of ya ;)
<ubuntu> ok im going 15 gb
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: is this having windows on it?
<ubuntu> whats a good way to upgrade from dapper to fiesty?
<ubuntu> oh hell no
<ubuntu> i hate windows
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- very carefully
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: who in their right mind would poison their system with that?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you have to go from dapper to edgy to fiesty
<ubuntu> i know
<mneptok> ubuntu: you can dist-upgrade from one release to the next
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann_: hey.. people have wacky ideas
<ubuntu> so it would be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim you said it.
<flaccid> you can go from dapper to feisty
<flaccid> i've done it 3 times
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: those people must be in their left mind and therefore don't count :s
<ubuntu> id rather go edgy then to fiesty
<ubuntu> i did it once a long time ago
<intelikey> :)
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: hey... do you have any serial ports hooked up to something?
<ubuntu> and i cant remember how i did it
<Dragnslcr> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim no  not on this box
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: ah ok.. NM
<intelikey> nosrednaekim why ?
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- there should be some decent instructions there
<mneptok> ubuntu: you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all instances of "dapper" with "edgy" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: trying to help someone else out with a problem with their serial ports.
<mneptok> ubuntu: then do the same from edgy to feisty
<ubuntu> oki i get it, something said it was a bad idea to use sudo apt-get but i unno
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ummm module loaded ?
<dwidmann_> mneptok: ubuntu: and then you cross your fingers and hope nothing screwed up too bad
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- you normally have to use sudo for apt-get
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: indeed... he's a gentoo user.. he know about that sort of thing ;)
<ubuntu> no i mean  it  says i should use adept
<mneptok> dwidmann_: we've done a lot betterl with Edgy>Feisty
<intelikey> nosrednaekim k  then what is the issue ?
<ubuntu> or the one for gnome which i dont use  cause i got kde
<mneptok> -l
<ubuntu> ok i got swap and 2 primarys, i think im ready to go
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: lol, we're not sure... it doesn't seem to recognize his serial ports. (although dmesg says they are detected)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim what kind of device is attached ?
<ubuntu> i should tell it to use the biggest one to mounth /home correct
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- normally, yeah
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: yeah
<ubuntu> ok making sure im not gonna totally screw it up
<dwidmann_> serial ports ... how ancient
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- 15 GB for /, 2 GB for swap, and the rest for /home should work well
<nosrednaekim> ach... AVR programming requires it.
<ubuntu> i only got 500 mb for swap
<ubuntu> i used to have 2 gb, but it never used it i dont think
<Dragnslcr> How much RAM do you have?
<ubuntu> 1024 mb
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd go with 2 GB
<ubuntu> ok
<Dragnslcr> Disk space is dirt cheap these days anyway
<intelikey> nosrednaekim does he have something like a seriol mouse he can use for testing ?
<nosrednaekim> I can ask :)
<Dragnslcr> You can always just pick up an extra 500 GB drive
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: oh crap... he left the channel.
<nosrednaekim> NM :)
<ubuntu> im using a laptop
<intelikey> nosrednaekim heh   ok.
<Dragnslcr> USB drives are just as cheap
<ubuntu> i heard horror stories about em
<drif> horror+
<drif> ?
<ubuntu> about them crashing aot
<ubuntu> alot
<Dragnslcr> Of course, I don't use laptops, so I can just pile on more disks
<mneptok> ubuntu: if you might need to add storage, set up LVM
<ubuntu> lvm?
<intelikey> most hd's i've had in one box is 8
<mneptok> Linux Volume Management
<mneptok> easy drive spanning
<ubuntu> and how is that done? now or when i need to add storage?
<mneptok> the partitioner in the alternate install lets you set up LVMs
<ubuntu> i think
<mneptok> you need to define the LVM during initial installation
<mneptok> then add to it later
<ubuntu> ill just get this thing that will let me use ide drives and stick em on my network and use them as extra storage
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: SLUG :)
* intelikey doesn't like lvm   just mount the disk some place where you are needing space
<ubuntu> .....what ever works lol
<ubuntu> i dont forsee me needing extra space
<drif> nosrednaekim: those are handy :) I have a few
<ubuntu> and if i do ill just go buy a usb external
<nosrednaekim> indeed... my brother wants one really bad.
<drif> nosrednaekim: actually my irssi is running on one as we speak :)
<ubuntu> ok....wish me luck...and hopefully ill have fiesty kubuntu in a few hours
<intelikey> what ?   SLUG ?
<drif> intelikey: yup
<kubuntunewbie> Could someone please teach me how to install a program from the source file?
<nosrednaekim> drif: lol... my brother runs irssi on out Linksys router..
<ubuntu> oh hey, does it matter where the partitions are?
<nosrednaekim> *our
<ubuntu> like in the order
<nosrednaekim> genii: kubuntunewbie is back......
<ubuntu> i got swap then root then home
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: is that a bad thing?
<intelikey> ubuntu only thing that comes into play there is that bios needs to be able to read your kernel
<nosrednaekim> lol.. no.. he was looking for you though
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: well, first you need to install the dependencies, afterwards it's usually as simple as ./configure && make && sudo make install
<ubuntu> so?
<drif> intelikey: doesn't consume too much power when left running 24/7, and virtually no noise at all
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: it doesn't really matter
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> im not really retarted
<ubuntu> just wanna be cautious
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: i got the dependencies downloaded already but what do i do from there?
<intelikey> drif nice.
<nosrednaekim> you sure ;)?
<ubuntu> >.>
<ubuntu> <.<
<ubuntu> >.<
<ubuntu> i think
<ubuntu> lol
<nosrednaekim> ^.^
<intelikey> V~V
<ubuntu> oki bai bai im off to my technological adventure
<Jucato> O.o
<ubuntu> when i return, ill be dranas
<ubuntu> >.>
<ubuntu> lol
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: pull up a terminal, cd into the source directory, and run ./configure
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: you have the tar.gz?
<kubuntunewbie> yes i have the tar.gz
<dwidmann_> You can extract the tar file with "tar xf *tar.gz"
<drif> intelikey: uptime 487 days ;)
<dwidmann_> drif: impressive
<drif> dwidmann_: was my bad actually, forgot to attach into UPS when I had just moved in
<intelikey> yeah is that the totals from several or actually one box  :)
<kubuntunewbie> the file i have is pidgin-2.1.1.tar.bz2
<kubuntunewbie> whats a bz2 file?
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: ah, bzip2 compressed, it's a bit better than gzip but it's slower
<dwidmann_> so, "tar xf pidgin-2.1.1.tar.bz2"
<intelikey> better ?    higher compression on some things  slower on all    not sure that == better...
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: ahh great, i extracted it
<dwidmann_> intelikey: very impressive on text compression IIRC
<intelikey> yes plain text gets better compression  but takes longer
<drif> intelikey: never heard of networked uptime :D but yeah, single tiny box
<kubuntunewbie> wow, i wish i knew as much about this OS as you guys.  Did it take you guys a long time?  Is there a good book i should get?
<dwidmann_> intelikey: I don't mind the taking longer ... my slowest computer is either this desktop with the fx-60 or my laptop with it's C2D t7200, depending on if the laptop is on battery or not :P
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: I didn;t read a book, but yeah.. there are books
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: to be honest, i hate books, i never read them in college and i dont want to start now, but i sorta feel bad pestering people in this chat room all the time
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: didn't really take all that long really. I learned the bulk of what I "had to know" in 3 months or less.
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: haha... its ok, I don't think we mind
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: 3 months isnt bad at all, im 5 days into it.  Doing okay so far
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: if you want to avoid irc rooms (which you don't have to, we don't care), google and the man command are your friend.
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie we don't read your text either so it doesn't matter   :)
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: hahahaha
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: anyway.... so you got it untarred right?
<elite101> hello
<elite101> lol still installing pidgin?
<kubuntunewbie> are the cd commands for konsole anything like the ones for MS Dos?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: I think so.
<nosrednaekim> except "dir" is replaced by "ls"
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: the basic linux commands put those of dos to shame :D
<elite101> no not rele i love to make NetSend messenager with Bat files (using notepad)
<intelikey> dwidman_ true dat
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: im well aware of that, i can already tell you can do 10x from linux commands then what you could do from dos
<elite101> for dos but to bad i cant make em in kubuntu :(
<kubuntunewbie> net send, ahhhh the good old days
<intelikey> elite101 why can't you ?
<intelikey> telnet client ?
<kubuntunewbie> could someone please tell me how to make konqueror stop displaying ...entered the server and ... left this server messages?  i have tried settings and cant find it
<elite101> ohh
<elite101> i cant make .bat files ?
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie isn't there a check box in that message window that letes you disable feature messages of the kind ?
<elite101> its a :BASH console not a Dosprompt
<elite101> so i cant even make any bat files to run in konsole or anything i do in CMD into konsole
<intelikey> elite101 sh can exec .bat   just that the syntax is a little different
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: what message window? i dont see any check boxes
<elite101> mhm i could try it? but i dont think if i run the Netsend messenger to my friends pc it will pickup the message?
<intelikey> elite101 anything you can type into a konsole you can put in a plain text file and execute it
<elite101> since he has windows
<intelikey> and linux cares not about .ext
<elite101> well im on DSL and i might beable to score a p4 900Mhz and change the cpu to a 1.7Ghz-2.4Ghz hopefully tomarrow i can get the PC its a sony vaio
<elite101> my HDD burnt out and im runnin a computer equal to a cellphone
<kubuntunewbie> im thinking of picking up a 3 or 400 buck computer from tigerdirect.com to load linux on
<elite101> about 32k of ram and 33Mhz
<kubuntunewbie> computers got cheap
<elite101> ;) dsl runs slow on it
<kubuntunewbie> elite101: 33mhz are u serious?
<intelikey> Memory Used/Total Percent: 8/242 MB (3%)
<intelikey> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<elite101> yeah gigabyte board (not sure model#?) 185$ Nvidia 7900GTX onboard
<elite101> lolz i have 17.2m/313-10%
<elite101> sorry thats wrong i mean
<elite101> 1sec
<elite101> 17.8-313-8% swap 0/0-%
<elite101> file sys 2.3M/2.9M
<elite101> i dont know what that means but thats my DSL "specs"
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39285
<nosrednaekim> ok, bye all!
<elite101> lol i have to underclock my computer or else firefox wont run not even a 22Mhz increase :(
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: settings -> configure  -> chat window if you meant konversation
<elite101> intelikey? is that a program u made to display swap/ram usuage?
<elite101> :S
<elite101> on ur pastebin
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie when the message window pops up telling you that you are leaving a secure host    there (at least used to be) a check box there that you can turn that type messages off
<intelikey> elite101 yep
<elite101> wow cool :)
<elite101> how hard was it?
<intelikey> real easy
<elite101> now i have one question i have a psp and it can run any code on it, i was wondering if i can use Python to make a custom firmware on the psp? or do something ? is it possible
<intelikey> took me about 5 minutes i guess for the rough draft and i probably spent 10 minutes testing and cleaning it up.
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: i dont think we are talking about the same thing
<elite101> lol nice
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie oh...  ok what were you talking about ?
<elite101> i wanted to make a custom firmware usuing pythom for my psp
<elite101> sory to be in the way
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: when people enter or leave this IRC channel it comes up in purple that so and so joined or so and so left this channel, and it kinda spams up my shizznit... i have been looking for a way to make it not anounce that but i cant find it
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: settings -> configure  -> chat window if you meant konversation
<intelikey> elite101 you are out of my realm there.   sorry
<elite101> ahh ic
<elite101> well can python code things?
<elite101> like GUI/Firmwares?
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: im in there but i dont see where it allows me to not see the enter/exit messages
<bobby> Have there been any fork projects specifically for laptop installs yet?
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie oh that's irc   i though you said konqueror     heh  sorry
<flaccid> elite101: offtopic
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: should be an option for hiding part/join/etc events
<elite101> how?
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: i may have said konqueror, i did pop an xannax about 20 minutes ago and am a bit ditzy
<intelikey> elite101 probably need  C  for that.
<elite101> mhm yeah
<Jucato> kubuntunewbie: you're using Konversation?
<flaccid> um try #python ?
<kubuntunewbie> Jucato: sure am
<Jucato> kubuntunewbie:  Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior group -> Chat Window -> Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: ahhhhhh great that works yeah ty Jucato that worked
<kubuntunewbie> well i assume it worked
<kubuntunewbie> i have not seen join/left thus far
<Jucato> there, someone just left and went back in
<kubuntunewbie> didnt see that
<kubuntunewbie> greeeat!
<Jucato> works then
<kubuntunewbie> ty
<intelikey> <kubuntunewbie> could someone please tell me how to make konqueror stop  displaying ...entered the server and ... left this server  messages? <<< kubuntunewbie sorry it's hard for us to answer things like that when that's not what you are really asking   :)
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: yup, im kinda mashed right now, 2 beers and 2 xannax, not exactly paying much attention to detail.
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: bah, excuses excuses :P
<Jucato> although it might be those details that could help us help you :)
* intelikey scolds genii for giving him beer ...
<kubuntunewbie> yeah, sorry bout that
<kubuntunewbie> how would i go about checking how much hard drive space i have left?
<intelikey> df -h
<Jucato> in the command line, df -h
<kubuntunewbie> ty
<intelikey> or is it mem  ????
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> for a fancy way to look, install filelight
<kubuntunewbie> RAM it up your @$$ ;)
<Jucato> !info filelight | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Jucato> you could also right-click on an empty area in Konqueror (presuming you're in file management mode) and select properties. the bottom part of the dialog window will tell you
* genii hands intelikey a nice sparkling bottle of spring water instead
* elite101 takes the bottle and pisses in it "you want spring water?"there yah go"
<Jucato> tsk tsk :P
* intelikey feels so loved
<kubuntunewbie> im not going to even attempt to install my USB CD-R drive right now bout just outta curiosity.. how much of a pain is that going to be?
<dwidmann_> One thing almost as good as the bottle of pee idea - fill it with pickle juice :)
<elite101> lol\
<drif> kubuntunewbie: pretty painless I'd believe
<Jucato> kubuntunewbie: hm... most likely you just need to plug it in
<elite101> i drank a whole jar of pickle juice for 70$
<elite101> lol i felt sick :(
<kubuntunewbie> Jucato: i cant use it from across the room?
<dwidmann_> elite101: should gag most people, especially if people try to gulp it.
<elite101> lol i drank it down like it was water
<dwidmann_> elite101: now you know not to do it in one sitting.
<elite101> it ran down but man the after taste is nasty
<dwidmann_> elite101: probably depends on the brand
<elite101> id perfure drinking battery acid :\
<elite101> it was bicks pickles
<kubuntunewbie> elite101: you got a great deal, i knew someone who drank it down for free
<intelikey> elite101 jsut for the record that could actually "kill" a person.   too much acid
<elite101> or i mean Bics
<elite101> yeah i know and ucan die form pickles juice
<elite101> if u cut yourself your blood thins from it so it pours faster
<intelikey> enough of it  you can
<dwidmann_> You can die from pickle juice? D$#! I'm at risk.
<elite101> lol
<elite101> no not really depends on the person
<elite101> if u cut yourself u can bleed alot since it makes the blood thinner
* Jucato wonders how we arrived at blood...
<intelikey> hang em'
<dwidmann_> neato, like aspirin, without the risks to the stomach, heck yes.
<intelikey> hang em' all.
<elite101> !offtopic | elite101
<Jucato> O.o
<elite101> lol
* elite101 looks at the livecd user
<kubuntunewbie> i am really upset, like 3 days ago torrentspy.com stopped allowing US users
<elite101> :) haha
<elite101> canada Greatest country in the world
<kubuntunewbie> you guys are next frenchie!
<elite101> nope
<elite101> :)
<elite101> we are allowed to back up our DVD's :) and bring camcorders to theatres
<elite101> :) wuu anyone wanna see superbad? i gott it on tape
<kubuntunewbie> and live in a cold climate all year round.
<elite101> :P
<dwidmann_> camcorded shows tend to be suck quality.
<parameswaran> hello
<elite101> u think u live in cold climate?
<kubuntunewbie> yes
<elite101> lmao ur cold climate is like 1day of winter ours is like 6months of winter
<Hiddenrider__> hi
<elite101> hello
<kubuntunewbie> nooo, i think you live in a cold climate
<kubuntunewbie> not me
<elite101> :)
<intelikey> Hiddenrider__ find a name you can stay with  ?
<elite101> 1337-canadian101
<kubuntunewbie> but you guys have great pot
* Jucato coughs *offtopic*
<dwidmann_> Canada shouldn't be all that far off of Wisconsin weatherwise, if you're in the southpart, I would think.
<elite101> sorry
<intelikey> Hiddenrider__ what can we do for you ?
<kubuntunewbie> Jucato: off topic? how so?!?!?! ;)
<drif> Jucato: gesundheit
* dwidmann_ waits for other people to show up in offtopic
<Hiddenrider__> just looking
<dwidmann_> /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> I'm there :P
<elite-canuck> :)
<Jucato> elite-canuck: please stop changing nicks every microsecond? :P
<drif> elite-canuck: what's the usual temp there?
<intelikey> Hiddenrider__ this is supposed to be the official kubuntu help channel    should you ever need help.    even though it's hard to tell some times
<elite-canuck> umm i dont know?
<elite-canuck> in summer or winter?
<elite-canuck> we get sometimes -39
<drif> elite-canuck: you talked about cold.. so guess
<elite-canuck> !offtopic | drif
<ubotu> drif: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elite-canuck> :P
<Jucato> elite-canuck: why don't you joine #kubuntu-offtopic. drif is there as well
<dwidmann_> elite-canuck: sucks to be you guys
<elite-canuck> he asked me?
<Jucato> elite-canuck: no. but since you're talking offtopic w/ him :)
<drif> elite-canuck: back-stabbish action.. first lure into conversation and then suddenly hit with the offtopic card there :D
<elite-canuck> :P u asked me after i stopped
<intelikey> drif the way of the assian for $200   ?
<kubuntunewbie> about how long does it take to "make" a program? cause this has seriously been going on for 15 minutes or more
<droach> i have a question but i dont really know how to ask it
<elite-canuck> i think im the only person with the name"elite" so i see people ask me questions and after i dont feel so elite :(
<drif> elite-canuck: I was actually answering to your question there ;)
<BluesKaj> dwidman, wisconsin directly west of me and where I live is considered northern ontario , but of course geography isn't emphasized much in american schools so we don't expect americans to know much about other countries
<elite-canuck> well this IRC i cant scroll up :(
<intelikey> droach those are some times hard to answer.
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: depends how slow your computer is
<dwidmann_> I'd say pidgin would probably take about a half hour
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: lol, 450 Mhz P3 with 256 mb of ram
<droach> i have something plugged into a usb port and i want to know which device it is connected to in /dev
<intelikey> elite-canuck the page=up botton no workem' ?
<dwidmann_> kubuntunewbie: make that well over an hour, or three
<elite-canuck> lol remember the person who won the beauty pagent (what a real shinner) she answerd a question about people in USA who dont know where the country is in a map :P (durhhhURhhh)
<intelikey> droach          lsusb
<elite-canuck> thanks
<elite-canuck> it works
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann_: welp looks like im done with asking technical questions for the night...
<droach> i knew it was ls something but i was using lspci -vv
<elite-canuck> lol you have some really smart people in USA :)
<intelikey> droach   lshw   might also give some info  but probably now what you asked.
<elite-canuck> when people from the USA cross border to Canada it says "whatever you do dont opperate heavy machinery"
<kubuntunewbie> Anybody want to hire a Recent Graduate with a strong IT background for a logistical or sales position?
<kubuntunewbie> sounds good
<droach> i want to know where it is in the /dev directory
<CPrgmSwR2> Wow is it ever nice to be able to install an operating system while using it
<intelikey> droach depends on what it is
<BluesKaj> elite-canuck , don't get silly
<droach> usb cable modem
<dxdt> I'm having a lot of problems formatting a USB flash drive to fat32, could anyone help?
<intelikey> droach and that addressing will not be permanant.    /dev/tty'something' maybe       can you not use  kppp  to auto detect it ?
<intelikey> i don't have cable.   anyone know the easy way to detect the modem  ???
<intelikey> Jucato  ?
<Jucato> no idea :(
<CPrgmSwR2> what about kppp
<CPrgmSwR2> hey jucato
<intelikey> i sujested that but don't know for sure if it will detect cable modems
<Jucato> hi CPrgmSwR2!
<intelikey> CPrgmSwR2 have you used it for that ?
<CPrgmSwR2> actually that was bad advice, as thats for using a modem once its detected
<intelikey> it has an auto detect too
<intelikey> i have used it.  but not for cable
<CPrgmSwR2> I wish I could remember the command for listing the hardware stuff
<intelikey> lsusb   lshw   lspci   ????
<intelikey> something else?
<intelikey> ls /proc/bus/usb/
<CPrgmSwR2> lspci
<intelikey> for a usb device ?
<CPrgmSwR2> for your modem
<intelikey> for a usb device ?
<intelikey> :)   and it's not my modem
<intelikey> i really should get something usb so i can learn a little about the usb addressing
<intelikey> i should also fix my network.    while it's quiet in here
<intelikey> i really really need a good howto that doesn't read like rute-book   on how to make a router out of a pinguin
<Jucato> intelikey... needing howto's??? that's a first... :P
<flaccid> english?
<flaccid> natd?
<intelikey> Jucato but you are the network guru and you wont help me...  :(
<intelikey> flaccid yeah eng
<Jucato> heh
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> what do you want to do make an ubuntu router?
<BluesKaj> ask , well try to answer
<intelikey> well !ubuntu   but yeah
<flaccid> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972 <--- maybe that
<intelikey> BluesKaj same thing i've been working on for three days.     i'll text diagram the hardware for you      inet--modem-box1-192.168.0.1--switch1--192.168.0.2-box7-192.168.0.2--switch2--192.168.0.3-box8     everything up to switch2 works like a charm  but nothing on that switch can see past box7
<alirio> ok
<intelikey> remember i'm still network illiterate  so if i say or ask something stupid there, go ahead an laugh but don't get mad.
<intelikey> i set up dnsmasq on box1 and that let me use it as a gateway from everything on switch1   but doing the same on box7 didn't work for things on switch2   and i don't understand why
<intelikey> boxes 1-7 all have inet acces through box1    so i thought boxes 8->> would be able to access box1 throught box7  same way.... but no.    anyone ever done this before ?
<drif> intelikey: is that box7 bridged?
<eljefe> does anyone know of a way to add the names in a spreadsheet to an image, one by one, and print it?  basically i want to make seating tags for the people on a list, and each tag has to have their name and a standard image.
<jcs7778>  Hey guys, how do you use the themes in aparok, when i apply them nothing happens to amarok.
<eljefe> jcs7778: it should change the colours??
<eljefe> it works for me
<drif> eljefe: should people #openoffice or similar now better..
<eljefe> or, is there a way to add an image to a speadsheet cell?  kspread and oo.o_spread both don't allow for an image...
<drif> know
<intelikey> drif i tried bridging the cards but that just hosed it's connetivity to 192.168.0.1 as well as not making it avalable to switch2    so NO it's not.
<eljefe> drif: do you have a suggestion?  there isn't a wizard for it, that i see
<eljefe> oh ask in #openoffice.org ok will do!
<drif> intelikey: just wondering that both had same ip
<intelikey> drif odd thing is i can ping both addresses on box7 from box8  just cant ping through it.
<intelikey> did i typo same ip ????
<drif> 192.168.0.2 on both sides of box7
<intelikey> oh yes that's a typo
<intelikey> 192.168.0.2-box7-192.168.0.20
<drif> intelikey: lots of boxes there - at home?
<File13> im dual booting and the last part of space is coming up as unusable what do i have to do in the partition editor to get the space usable, something with the logical partition
<drif> intelikey: or is that just concept you're working on
<intelikey> not that many.  but i'd like to learn this anyway...  only about a dozen right now
<intelikey> the number varies greatly.
<intelikey> i get down to two or three and up to 200 ....
<drif> intelikey: I doubt at home..
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: hey, how do i download the various sweet codec packs & Divix packs used to view videos?
<intelikey> !codecs | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !ethereal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethereal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<intelikey> !info ethereal dapper
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<drewcipher> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<willluongo> Hello, I am having problems running the live cd on my new system. I have tried safe graphics mode, but that just gets to black screen with a flashing underscore cursor
<willluongo> I can put characters in but nothing happens
<intelikey> willluongo hmmm 'vesa' driver no workem' ?
<intelikey> willluongo at that cursor try   alt+f2  alt+f1   see if you get a console    you could try to   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow   there, if you know much about your hardware and linux you can get the gui up and running that way.
<intelikey> boot option  noacpi  acpi=off   or some such might help too
<willluongo> I will try those
<willluongo> I think it is my video card also
<willluongo> BBS
<intelikey> yeah i think it is too...  ;/
<madera> Hello everybody. I have a rather simple question... I installed kubuntu for the KDE libs but now it changed my Ubuntu orange splash screen (when the computer boots). I happen to preffer the orange one to the new Kubuntu blue one. How do I get my orange one back?
<emonkey> !grub
<mneptok> madera: the splash screen is part of the Kubuntu packages. if you replace it, it will get overwritten with updates
<CPrgmSwR2> What is the command for updating the system with the must current packages
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drif> madera: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<drif> madera: and choose the one you want from given options
<mneptok> madera: and if that changes, you'll need to run the command again.
<mneptok> (like after an initramfs rebuild)
<makuseru> are there any programs in kubuntu to take jpg, png, (any other images) and make animated gif's out of them?
<dwidmann_> makuseru: the interface for it won't be quite so elegant, but you could use the gimp
<makuseru> gimp does animations?
<Jucato> yep
<makuseru> how?
<Jucato> GIMP Animation Plugin
<Jucato> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Using_GAP/
<makuseru> is there any program besides gimp?
<Jucato> for KDE? none that I know of... might want to search in http://kde-apps.org
<Jucato> (Krita definitely doesn't do animated GIF's)
<intelikey> what's the differanve in   192.168.0.0/16  and   192.168.0.0/24   ?
<arun> hey people
<Jucato> hmm
<JCDG> hey
<JCDG> whas't up?
<NickPresta> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Ryuho> meh
<JCDG> hello, somebody needs something?
<willluongo> Well, I got it installed using the text install process
<willluongo> I am 95% sure it is the video card now
<willluongo> Using Vesa it makes the noise like it loaded KDE, but then just has a blank screen I can't get any response from.
<willluongo> Using the nv driver it says that screens are not setup in a way that is usable (or something to that effect)
<willluongo> Is there any way to update the video drivers from the command prompt? I apt-got udate and upgrade already
<Agent_bob> is the hardware nvidia
<Agent_bob> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<willluongo> Yeah, nVidia 8500 GT
<sparr> linux games that are fun to play with a stylus...  go!
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<willluongo> Ok, I am off to try that. Be back shortly
<Daisuke_Laptop> hardy heron :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> sorry, just got home and saw that
<sparr> i wondered what they were going to do about H
<sparr> i think the early release namers werent planning very far ahead
<Jucato> ??
<sparr> well, now we are on the alphabetical progression
<sparr> but thats going to get confusing in hindsight
<sparr> when a user a few years from now tries to figure out if heron or hedgehog came after gutsy
<boubbin> how to upgrade to the latest kde release ?
<sparr> boubbin: wait for gutsy
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> the latest KDE is 3.5.7
<Jucato> it's available on Feisty now
<boubbin> cant have the new version for feisty, i run 3.5.6 now
<Jucato> ye syou can
<boubbin> how :)
<Jucato> er.. yes you*
<boubbin> unable to find wiki threads about upgrading
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Jucato> kde, amarok, and koffice upgrades are announced on http://kubuntu.org
<sparr> oh, didnt realize
<Jucato> sparr: considering hoary is dead (reached end of life some time ago), it wouldn't really be a source of confusion
<sparr> well, ok, since hardy is LTS that will ease the confusion
<sparr> but if it wasnt, then it would EOL eventually too
<Jucato> and we also have the "real" names, *buntu 8.04
<sparr> sure, but you dont see those when browsing repositories manually
<sparr> digging for old packages
<Jucato> true
<sparr> and now...  i go afk for 6 days
<sparr> Dragon*Con or bust!
<Jucato> but hoary is no longer on the archives anyway
<Jucato> unless some 3rd party outside of ubuntu has some repo/packages.
<Jucato> anyway..
<kraut> moin
<dranas> greetings
<dranas> anyone on?
<dranas> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<dranas> hello?
<dranas> hello
<neusonce> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dranas> anyone know the commands to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<NickPresta> !upgrade | dranas
<ubotu> dranas: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<dranas> i found it already thanks
<neusonce>  grrrr iv dose anybody know the  cmd  for activating flash on kubuntun 7.4?
<NickPresta> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<NickPresta> `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree` after enabling multiverse
<Jucato> multiverse should be enabled by default already
<hangthedj> if your using konq, you should be able to go to a flash site, and it will ask if you want to install it.
<Agent_bob> i've managed to un-fix almost everything having anything to do with networking...
<hangthedj> just installed the new tribe on my laptop, and i have to say, i'm incredibly impressed.  with fiesty it took a month to get everything working.  everything works out of the box with gutsy.
<NickPresta> Is there a way to customize "Fill in Tags with MusicBrainz" in Amarok?
<hangthedj> i think so, but i don't know off hand.
<hangthedj> you could ask in #amarok
<NickPresta> hangthedj, yep. I was going there next. I was just curious if anyone knew here off-hand.
<Kein> ;/
<NickPresta> !hi | Kein
<ubotu> Kein: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Kein> I think I need help learning how to compile...
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Agent_bob> i converted my subnet to * and now i'm almost totally non-network'd it seems that every thing i do makes it wores.
<Agent_bob> se
<Agent_bob> and i can't undo any of it...    i put it back like it was but it doesn't work that way now
<hangthedj> Agent_bob: whats your subnet?
<hangthedj> put it as that.
<Agent_bob> *
<Agent_bob> using 0 and 1
<Agent_bob> atm
<Agent_bob> maybe i'll test with 1 and 2    can 0 be messing with things ?
<rockets> Anybody here use SoundKonverter?
<rockets> and if so do you know how to make it do a V0 rip
<Kein> Huh.
<Kein> Weird...
<Agent_bob> or could one have  192.168.0.0  for one box ?
<Kein> I can't get my headphones to work.
<Kein> Also, I need an XML parser for perl, but have no clue where I would look in synaptic/adept for it.
<Agent_bob> can part of a network be 255.255.0.0 and part be 255.255.255.0 ?
<lnx_> how i can make kaffeine to play avi \ mpg \wmv ?
<hangthedj> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> i got partial fix.
<lnx_> hangthedj , i have all the free (thora an vorbis and its still doesnt work ) ?
<Jucato> lnx_: avi/mpg/wmv are non-free formats. you need the non-free codecs for those
<Jucato> lnx_: for avi/mpg, you just need to install libxine-extracodecs
<hangthedj> does libxine-extracodecs take care of wmv?  i'm not sure
<lnx_> i know  , but there is away that kaffine will suggest me automatic when i try to play unsupported video ( like totem ) ?
<Jucato> no, that 's why I said avi/mpg only :)
<Hori_Laptop> ah
<Jucato> lnx_: there is something like that in Amarok, but  it's a bit buggy. its quite easy. Just go to Add/Remove Programs and search for MP3, or go to Adept Manager and search for libxine-extracodecs
<hangthedj> i think if you go to the mplayerhq site, you can get support for wmv
<lnx_> Jucat , i have found and i can play ... but how i can play real media ?
<Jucato> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hori_Laptop> Don't suppose anyone is keen on helping me with getting MP3 support for Amarok, (me being almost completely new to Linux (windows user D:) and who hates code) I'm using 6.06 (Dapper Drake I think is the name)
<Hori_Laptop> ?
<Jucato> lnx_: you need w32codecs
<Jucato> Hori_Laptop: install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> that's all you need for mp3
<Hori_Laptop> Jucato: I think I need to edit my source list,
<Jucato> Hori_Laptop: ah yes, Dapper... you need to enable multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hori_Laptop> Which I tried, however, it wouldn't let me save it due to evilness
<Jucato> you need to be admin/root to do that. just follow the instructions given in that link
<Hori_Laptop> Danke
<Jucato> lnx_: for WMV (and mostly Real) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<lnx_> ko i have intsall alot of thing and still , someone can see this video ? http://yes.walla.co.il/?w=1/7042/1151512 , i use firefox and i have flash
<intelikey> well by watching the lights blink i can see what's happening when i ping .1.3(eth1 box2) from .1.2(eth1 box3)  box2 replys on eth0  so the ping reply never gets back to box3
<Jucato> lnx_: have you installed the w32codecs? it covers wmv and real (it should)
<Jucato> you can't find that in the repositories so you should follow the instructions given in the link I gave
<hangthedj> lnx_: it works for me, although, i don't know what anything means. ;)
<lnx_> hangthedj , you can see it "perfect" (with lags or things like this ) ?
<lnx_> i have install all the codecs that you gave and still i have grey screen instead of the video ?
<Jucato> lnx_: near the bottom of the grey box (where the video should be) can you see the controls,like play, stop pause, etc
<hangthedj> its actually taking along time trying to look up dev.cgroup.co.il, i imagine for the video.
<hangthedj> on my computer at least.
<lnx_> Jucato , i dont see even this controls
<gronbaek> Hi people. I have problem with ALSA, and hope you could help.
<gronbaek> When starting the Last.FM player, it complains that ALSA is busy or not present, and when setting Amarok to use ALSA there is no sound.
<gronbaek> Additionally there is no sound on Flash when viewing web sites, like Youtube etc.
<gronbaek> But alsaplayer can play MP3 alright... any suggestions?
<hangthedj> i had a problem with sound in flash, and i installed the newest version of lib-alsa.
<hangthedj> http://www.alsa-project.org
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gronbaek> Jucato: it's checked. And Amarok can play music as log as it's set to "auto-detect", but no sound when manually set to ALSA. Kaffeine also has sound.
<gronbaek> So it seems it's alsa that's the problem.
<hangthedj> http://www.alsa-project.org
<gronbaek> Yeah, im trying the alsa-lib now.
<hangthedj> gronbaek: what dist are you running?
<gronbaek> Why isn't that in the repositories? Is it included in some other form? 7.10
<gronbaek> So it's sort of my own fault, I know :-)
<hangthedj> gronbaek: libsound2
<hangthedj> in the reps
<lnx_> how i can CLEAR the alt+f2 menu ?
<grul> use backspace
<lnx_> grul , i mean to clear all the command that i have ever typed
<gronbaek> hm... I don't have a libsound2
<freeman> ???
<freeman> 
<hangthedj> sorry libasound2
<freeman> 
<gronbaek> Ah, that's installed.
<freeman>  ubuntu
<freeman> apy-get libasound2
<freeman> apt-get install libasound2
<freeman> 
<gronbaek> Yeah, that's done. I just tried a --reinstall, but that didn't help.
<freeman>   goole
<lnx_> grul , i mean to clear all the command that i have ever typed
<lnx_> how i can CLEAR the alt+f2 menu ?
<hangthedj> lnx_ : not sure, sorry
<praecox> hello, anyone here familiar with KMail?
<Jucato> lnx_: Alt+F2, right-click
<Jucato> not so familiar but I do use it
<praecox> Jucato, I've got problem with KMail after my last daily upgrade. it started saying: Unable to complete LIST operation. Invalid Response From Server.
<praecox> after that it just crashes, here's backtrace: http://pastebin.ca/675581
<Jucato> oh...
<lnx_> Jucato yes its work
<praecox> it simply never happened before.
<Jucato> oh... sorry no idea then :(
<Jucato> might want to try out #kontact but the backtrace isn't usable at all
<Jucato> praecox: you might want to install kdepim-dbg to get a more usable backtrace
<hangthedj> praecox: what dist are you using, because recently there have been lots of problems with kontact.
<praecox> hangthedj, it's Kubuntu Gutsy.
<hangthedj> praecox: have you tried updating kontact?
<lnx_> what is the best kde   ?
<lnx_> what is the best kde irc client ?
<praecox> hangthedj, I believe it's up to date.
<praecox> hangthedj, as I said before, I just finished daily upgrade this morning.
<hangthedj> praecox: there are lots of problems with kontact in gutsy, you should go report your bug to launchpad.net
<Carnage\> lnx_: I use Konversation though it's not perfect...
<hangthedj> there was a problem with kontact and basket, and i reported svn worked, and they updated the package, and now it works.
<hangthedj> launchpad.net is very helpful
<Jucato> lnx_: graphical IRC clients, I'd say Konversation
<praecox> hangthedj, I see. well, will try then.
<lnx_> Carnage/ i also and it have all i want
<hangthedj> i've tried many irc clients, and BitchX is always my favorite.
<praecox> I do prefer irssi to BitchX.
<hangthedj> see, i'm a simpleton, i love BitchX
<diane> What is the best way to install the nvidia drivers for the 8600GT? It is not in the list of supported cards for the ubuntu nvidia binary driver. Should I just install from nvidia's site?
<Jucato> diane: which driver did you check? there are 3 drivers for nvidia
<diane> It is not listed here: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<diane> Jucato: it is not in the latest one
<Jucato> nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new
<diane> Jucato: the glx-new
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> GeForce 6800 GT  0x0045
<Jucato> it's the 5th from the top
<hangthedj> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<diane> Jucato: 8600GT
<lnx_> what is the command to run the default kde email client ?
<Jucato> oh sorry
<hangthedj> kmail
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Jucato> lnx_: kmail which is in kontact when you run it
<hangthedj> !hi | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Ace2016> anyone know how to shrink the display on an lcd, there is a line about 20px from the right that i need to get rid of so i want to shrink the display to fix say 800x600 in the middle of my 1024x768 display so my desktop is in the middle 800x600, then an empty black area and
<Jucato> diane: hm... might have to either manually install the driver or wait for Gutsy...
<diane> Jucato: It is in this version: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html
<enry> hi
<diane> Do you know if the nv driver supports widescreen resolutions
<diane> GeForce 8600 GT  0x0402
<Ace2016> like this:http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktoptm2.jpg
<Ace2016> diane: why not just install the nvidia driver?
<Ace2016> and you can use custom resolutions in your xorg.conf, it'll just do what you tell it to do
<diane> Ace2016: yes I am going to do that. I just wanted to see if there was an alternative.
<diane> Ace2016: since the nvidia driver provided by ubuntu does not support my card...
<intelikey> well i'm on the second lan now.     finally got it going.
<intelikey> i can't believe that anyone would waste this much time on something like this....   pitiful
<Ace2016> oh well envy can install a driver that'll work perfectly with it, i should know, i'm using it
<Ace2016> intelikey: second lan?
<Ace2016> one not enough?
<intelikey> Ace2016 yeah
<intelikey> Ace2016 size matters
<lnx_> i can somehow improove the preformance with disabling of cisual effect in kde ?
<intelikey> Ace2016 lan on flour 1 with switch and boxes  lan on flour 2 with switch and boxes lan per flour...
<intelikey> inx_ kcontrol   yes
<lnx_> intelikey , i know but what to change there ?
<hangthedj> intelikey: flour 2 and 1 of your house?
<Jucato> ssshhhh don't mind him :)
<intelikey> hangthedj well,    umm  sort of.
<Jucato> (his house is actually made of ginger bread)
<intelikey> lol
<hangthedj> neat
<Jucato> ever heard of hansel & gretel? :)
<intelikey> Jucato you think i live in big house ?
<hangthedj> anyway me and Jucato, held down the fort while you were gone :p
<intelikey> hangthedj thank you.
<hangthedj> man, i hate when i put commas where they don't belong.
<Kanniball> hi!
<hangthedj> !hi | Kanniball
<Kanniball> is it possible to install kubuntu from the desktop cd, without a live session (start only the installer, not a kde session)?
<Jucato> nope
<hangthedj> Kanniball : you could grab the kubuntu alternate install cd
<hangthedj> all ncurses.
<SlimeyPete> Kanniball: nope. But you can use the alternate CD for that.
<Kanniball> and the alternate only has a ncurses installer?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> text based + lots more options
<Kanniball> ok....
<Jucato> desktop cd = live cd + basic install
<ert> how do i set up tor
<Jucato> !tor
<Kanniball> but I think it should be an option to have graphical installer without a Desktop Session
<Jucato> dang
<Jucato> !tor
<Jucato> dang bot's down
<hangthedj> yeah
<hangthedj> @t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kanniball> because on computers with 256MB of ram, it could be damn slow
<Kanniball> ert: I don't know the specifics for Kubuntu
<Jucato> Kanniball: that's what the alternate installers are for
<hangthedj> @T
<Kanniball> but the basics behind it, it setting a proxy, and then make the applications use that proxy
<Jucato> if you had only 256MB of RAM, a live cd of Kubuntu would practically be useless anyway
<praecox> hangthedj, well, seems like it's already reported bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/135787
<Kanniball> Jucato: ok, i will download the alternate version... but since this is was intended to give to someone else to install alone, I need to go and install it myself
<hangthedj> praecox: kontact is making me crazy right now too.
<Kanniball> because the process it's scary for computer begginners
<hangthedj> dell sells computers now with freedos, thats cool.
<Kanniball> hangthedj: and with linux too... at least in US
<hangthedj> well i knew about the ubuntu, but i didn't know about the freedos.
<Jenna> morning all, I've just installed kubuntu, no I wan to apt-get gnome desktop onto it as well. is there a 1 package which completly install gnome desktop or do I have to manually choose 1 by 1
<hangthedj> Jenna: ubuntu-desktop
<hangthedj> i think
<Jucato> Jenna: ubuntu-desktop to install all the default ubuntu stuff
<Jucato> Jenna: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<hangthedj> Jenna, but why are you asking how to install gnome, in a kde channel?
<Jenna> hmm. I did that . but my side bars (minimize/ maximize) are missing
<hangthedj> Jenna: you have to logout and choose Gnome, and log back in.
<HOLLOWMA_N> i want to setup my internet connection in Kubuntu. in windows i dail using pppoe with my user password but its not dailup. Its braoadband. how to setup it up in ubuntu
<Jenna> hangthedj, just wanted show off to people that kubuntu is so good that it can you can install gnome desktop onto it as well
<hangthedj> i am going to punch kontact in the face.
<Jucato> HOLLOWMA_N: in the terminal (K Menu -> System -> Konsole) type in: sudo pppoeconf
<Jucato> HOLLOWMA_N: just follow the instructions.
<HOLLOWMA_N> does'nt work :(
<owl> i guess i found a bug
<Jucato> HOLLOWMA_N: what doesn't work?
<praecox> hangthedj, right, do it for me, too.
<HOLLOWMA_N> Jucato that does'nt work :(
<Jucato> HOLLOWMA_N: how doesn't it work?
<HOLLOWMA_N> it says no pppoe dectected in etho or something
<hangthedj> praecox: everytime i reload kontact, i get like 12 new messages in my inbox from, Unknown, date Unknown
<hangthedj> its making me crazy.
<hangthedj> i'm gonna punch it.
<praecox> hangthedj, exactly. plus appearance as described in that bug report.
<praecox> hangthedj, punch it hard!
<HOLLOWMA_N> Jucato if u have n e idea about windows i can tell u what i do in windows.. so that u can understand the problem
<hangthedj> HOLLOWMA_N : explain it in "windows terms"
<Jucato> HOLLOWMA_N: hm... haven't used Windows in a long time. But that's just how I configure my internet connection. I was also using PPPoE ADSL
<Jucato> or rather still am, but now with a router so I use DHCP
<Jenna> thanx guys
<Jenna> but one more thing. has anyone been experiencing screen freezes (blank/black) when u logout of ur kubuntu desktop ? (Im on amd64 lappy) ?
<hangthedj> Jenna: thats a problem thats being addressed i think.  what distro are you using?
<HOLLOWMA_N> hangthedj : what i do is if u go to network connection > creat a new connection > connect to internet > manual setup > connect using broadband connection that required user pass > user n pass thats it then i just lunch it and its connected to net
<Jenna> hangthedj, kubuntu. 7.04 (patched)
<hangthedj> patched?
<Jenna> hangthedj, so thats an issue with all of u guys ? *screen freeze"
<Jenna> hangthedj, updated
<HOLLOWMA_N> hangthedj :(
<hangthedj> HOLLOWMA_N : so your on dialup?
<HOLLOWMA_N> NO NO
<HOLLOWMA_N> broadband
<Jucato> PPPoE ADSL. needs username and password
<HOLLOWMA_N> yes
<hangthedj> Jenna : on laptops, for some reason, every once in a while, shutting down doesn't shut down.
<hangthedj> ah
<HOLLOWMA_N> user pass required
<HOLLOWMA_N> but not using phn line
<HOLLOWMA_N> n e suggestion :(
<hangthedj> HOLLOWMA_N: i'm sorry its been a long time for me. you might try talking to ubotu
<hangthedj> !pppoe
<hangthedj> !stupidubotu
<freeman> ho
<hangthedj> !botabuse
<HOLLOWMA_N> ubotu ? :S
<HOLLOWMA_N> ??
<hangthedj> !botabuse >> hangthedj
<HOLLOWMA_N> !botabuse
<HOLLOWMA_N> :P
<Jucato> ok you can stop that now :)
<hangthedj> :(
<Jucato> HOLLOWMA_N: I'm not really sure why pppoeconf isn't working
<HOLLOWMA_N> :'(
<HOLLOWMA_N> :((
<Jucato> is your dsl modem connected and turned on when you run the command?
<HOLLOWMA_N> i dont have n e modem in my home :S what i have is a fibar optic media converter :S :S :S i UTP cable came from my it to my lan card thats it
<Jucato> well whatever that is. is it connected and turned on?
<HOLLOWMA_N> lol
<HOLLOWMA_N> 100$
<HOLLOWMA_N> 100%*
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> try the command again? :(
* Jucato is clueless now
<Jucato> it has never failed me before
<Chousuke> PPPoE :(
<freeman> what?
<Jenna> hangthedj, any idea when  that thing will be fixed/issued ?
<Chousuke> what's wrong with a simple ethernet connection that doesn't ask for passwords? :P
<Jucato> Chousuke: ask our ISP's :(
<hangthedj> Jenna: not sure at all, Tribe 5 of gutsy seems to work very well.
* Jucato now gets back to studying...
* hangthedj cry's cause Kontact hits harder and faster.
<HOLLOWMA_N> :(
<eduard> hello, does anyone know how to rename files that have spaces, using prefixsuffix ?
<Jucato> huh?
<owl> mv this\ is-a-file foobar
<owl> ?
<eduard> i'm using prefixsuffix in order to rename a batch of files
<Jucato> oh prefixsuffix is a program?
<eduard> yes
<eduard> for example 1 2.mp3
<SlimeyPete> enclose the name in double-quotes?
<eduard> hmm
<eduard> leme try
<Jucato> there's krename too btw
* Jucato has no experience with prefixsuffix
<Jucato> gwenrename - Batch renamer tool for KDE
<Jucato> krename - Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x
<eduard> nop, double-quotes do not work. guess i'll try krename
<eduard> 10x
<Jucato> gotta love these abbreviated words :P
<eduard> :)
<Jucato> yw
<soa2ii> Hi... i just statred my Kubuntu and my keyboard is weird....
<soa2ii> somtimes if i enter a char
<soa2ii> a lot of those chars are printed
<Turazoor> hey peeps, having some problems with a usb adaptor!
<soa2ii> everything else is fine
<Turazoor> does anyone know why plugging a Wireless adaptor would slow up da system?
<soa2ii> and the system is at normal speed
<Jucato> soa2ii: check the keyboard repeat rate in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard
<soa2ii> Jucato: nono....
<soa2ii> it is just sometimes
<soa2ii> i tried it really lowly
<soa2ii> i cant even login
<soa2ii> because entering passwords became impossible
<HOLLOWMA_N> hangthedj can u tell me what i need to setup a DSL or cabale modem in Kubuntu ?
<eduard> but does the chars apear quick, or is there a delay
<eduard> because i'm thinking that the buttons might get stuck
<eduard> or something
<soa2ii> everything is normal.....
<soa2ii> no
<soa2ii> it's like that...
<soa2ii> (every char is typed with 1 sec break and really fast)
<HOLLOWMA_N> n e one plz tell me the general info that i need to setup my dsl or cable modem in Kubuntu
<soa2ii> Hello thhhhhhhhhhhhhere
<SlimeyPete> !adsl
<SlimeyPete> !dsl
<soa2ii> and if i'll do it again
<SlimeyPete> hrm, nada
<freeman> HELLO
<soa2ii> it would maybe llok like
<HOLLOWMA_N> !dsl
<hangthedj> ubotus depressed
<soa2ii> Helllllllllllllllllllllo there
<Jucato> I'm guessing it might be a keyboard problem though
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jucato> hardware*
<hangthedj> HOLLOWMA_N: i'm sorry i really can't.  as far as login stuff.
<soa2ii> hm...
<gronbaek> !vpn
<eduard> do you have an usb keyboard?
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hangthedj> does anybody know what package has il.h?
<soa2ii> yesterday i tried to enable udma for dev/hdc no
<Jucato> hangthedj: a header file?
<soa2ii> eduard: PS2 keyboard
<soa2ii> with sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<hangthedj> right.
<hangthedj> i'm getting a compile error, missing il.H
<Jucato> hangthedj: libdevil-dev
<Jucato> hangthedj: http://packages.ubuntu.com is a very nice site ;)
<hangthedj> i know :p, i'm a lazy
<Jucato> next time you ask, I'll be too lazy to answer :P
<Jucato> fair 'nuff? :)
<soa2ii> Jucato: what can i do now?
<hangthedj> ok fine :D
<Jucato> soa2ii: sorry I have no idea, because I don't even know what the source of the problem is.
<Jucato> if you have an extra keyboard lying around...
<soa2ii> but hdparm got nothing to do with it... or?
<Jucato> hm... hdparm is for hard disks... don't think it should affect it
<phimic> hi all i use compiz with kubuntu 7.10, i have a small shadow in kicker and kde-startmenu, someone know how i can disable that
<hangthedj> alright, gotta sleep
<Turazoor> hi there, i'm a little new to linux, can anyone tell me why typing "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" does not work?
<SlimeyPete> Turazoor: do you get an error message?
<Turazoor> SlimeyPete: yeah, COuldn't find package
<soa2ii> hehe
<soa2ii> then the name is wrong
<soa2ii> Turazoor: what do you get with
<eduard> try sudo apt-get update
<soa2ii> aptitude search ndiswrapper
<Turazoor> kk
<Turazoor> ah ha.... the search reveals multiple versions, cheers soa2ii
<soa2ii> i hope you'll take the right one ;)
<Turazoor> Yay... gonna take the source one, seems to right course of action lol
<soa2ii> :P
<soa2ii> i don't know... never used ndiswrapper
<Turazoor> anyone know how to use Ndiswrapper ha ha ha ha ha
<soa2ii> i think the wiki knows ;)
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* Jucato innocently whistles
<owl> .oO( somehow i like this channel/community )
<Turazoor> errr... i'm hoping this Ndiswrapper will stop the buggyness when I plug my usb wireless in, because linux goes to an almost stand still everytime I plug it in! Would that have anything to do with the drivers, because it worked perfectly on the live cd
<soa2ii> hm...
<soa2ii> what card is it?
<Turazoor> Belkin 54g USB Adaptor
<soa2ii> hm mom
<bhaskark> how to add gtalk voice support to kopete?
<soa2ii> Turazoor: a more special dscription?
<Turazoor> errrr....?
<soa2ii> F5D6051 ?
<soa2ii> if you plug the stick in...
<Turazoor> nope hang on... will find u it on the net... if u want
<soa2ii> what does lsusb show?
<Turazoor> isusb?
<soa2ii> lsusb
<soa2ii> in the terminal
<Turazoor> well theres the stick itself and i'll check the lsusb.............http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<Turazoor> ahhh... thats cool! err... it's not plugged in at da mo cos it slows it up too much did u need to definetly know what lsusb says wen its plugged in, cos i'll have to reboot to revive
<Turazoor> ....it does say there's something on Bus 005 tho, and i have no USB plugged in
<soa2ii> hm... one moment
<Turazoor> kk
<soa2ii> the stick uses a broadcom chipset
<Turazoor> ok...... lol.... and that means?
<soa2ii> lsusb or lspci do not say smth else?
<soa2ii> damn... you better shoul have bought smth with "real" linux drivers ;)
<Turazoor> lspci lists lots of USB controllers, and ethernet port, and vga, firewire, host and pci bridge etc... etc...
<soa2ii> smth that looks like you wlan?
<hayami> hi how can i upgrade my wine version? =o
<Turazoor> i'll plug it in, if i disappear it's because i got annoyed with the slowness lol, i'll run lsusb then....
<soa2ii> ok (:
<soa2ii> and lspci
<Turazoor> kk
<Turazoor> its in and the lag begins lol
<soa2ii> fine (:
<kewl_> hallo
<Turazoor> ok then lsusb has the deivce in the list, Bus 005, device, 003, ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<Turazoor> incedently there are another 2 Buss 005 entries
<soa2ii> and lspci?
<soa2ii> lshw maybe says smth too...
<Turazoor> kk cant see anything different i nthat list
<soa2ii> hm ok...
<Turazoor> should there be sumthing different in lspci?
<soa2ii> because it would be interesting wich chipset the wlan uses....
<soa2ii> because there are different drivers
<soa2ii> :/
<Turazoor> ok
<Fusion_> does anyone have any ideas how to make my pcmcia capture card work in feisty? thanks
<jussi01> hmmm, Im trying to play an mp3, however the dialogue for no mp3 support for amorak has no text.... help?
<soa2ii> everyone got wlan probs.... :P
<soa2ii> hehe
<Turazoor> so if i got ndiswrapper working properly, do u reckon that solve da problem.... the interesting point is that  the usb didn't slow the system at all
<soa2ii> jussi01: try sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs ;)
<Turazoor> wen i was using the live cd...
<jussi01> soa2ii: yeah, I know, however, I still would want this to work...
<soa2ii> Turazoor: maybe you should watch lsusb once with the live cd
<kewl_> i want to check which modem is in use, which command shld i use?
<soa2ii> kewl_: ifconfig maybe...
<Turazoor> soa2ii: the usb device worked on my dodgy live cd lol! so i'll try that first followed by my other live cd that works lol! see u all in a bit
<kewl_> soa2ii:ok
<soa2ii> jussi01: and... does it work?
<soa2ii> (dont forget torestart amarok)
<kewl_> soa2ii:command not found :)
<soa2ii> ifconfig??
<soa2ii> mom
<soa2ii> are you sure?
<jussi01> soa2ii: of course it works. However, If there is something wrong,I want to report a bug and have it fixed, not just a work around.
<goban_> i installed compiz fusion how do i start it?
<goban_> just restart x?
<hayami> you can put a frontend
<kewl_> actually i m on debian base
<soa2ii> goban_: compiz and kde is a little complicated...
<soa2ii> kewl_: even debian got ifconfig ;)
<lnx__> in mandriva when i start the first time kde i gave me wizard that autoconfig for me the effects\preformance settings how i can run it in kubuntu ?
<hayami> anyone can help me? i'm trying to install a game with wine
<jussi01> goban_: #ubuntu-effects for more help
<goban_> soa2ii: i see! thanks
<kewl_> soa2ii: its dream linux ;)
<soa2ii> goban_: i think with kde4 everything would be better....
<goban_> soa2ii: installing that :) tyty!
<kewl_> ,
<lnx__> someone ?
<goban_> network settings isnt in the gnome menu?
<goban_> inx
<goban_> or kde menu sry
<Turazoor> hi peeps, errr... it's not lagging the system and now it says its on Bus 004 in lsusb as apposed to bus005
<Turazoor> ??
<king> hello
<Turazoor> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Turazoor> he's gone!
<Turazoor> Mr_Sonoma: u there?
<Turazoor> someone please help before i go crazy, how do i setup the Buses in lsusb
<Turazoor> my wireless usb adaptor lags kubuntu 7.04 out, but when in the live cd works with out bug!
<Turazoor> but it goes onto bus 5 when on hd copy, and bus 4 when on live cd???? WHY??? and how do i chang it
<Ace2016> hi all
<Turazoor> GOD DAMN IT!
<Turazoor> lol
<dthacker> !language | Turazoor
<ubotu> Turazoor: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Turazoor> soz
<Turazoor> didn't realise...
<Turazoor> fort that applied to da "other" words
<Turazoor> but can someone please help
<dthacker> np ;)
<Turazoor> lol
<ScarFreewill> what is the command to reset apt/adept/apitude
<ScarFreewill> archive locked.. but there is no prosesses running
<ScarFreewill> hello Cyclone[w] 
* ScarFreewill wonders where stdin is
<SlimeyPete> ScarFreewill: sudo touch /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<SlimeyPete> (iirc)
<ScarFreewill> thanks
<bhaskark> is ther any error in this "sudo ln - s libdbus-1.so.2 - > /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0" iam getting permission denied
<jussi01> ScarFreewill: did you get it fixed?
<jussi01> if not...
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ScarFreewill> ok
<Turazoor> would anyone be able to help me with a usb adaptor thats playing up?.. it lags the system out on the my hd copy of kubuntu 7.04 but on the live cd version doesn't lag out (haven't been able to connect to anything/haven't tried) but there are only two differences i can make out and that is the bus number in "lsusb"
<kewl_> hallo i need help about modem
<manchicken> bhaskark: Don't do that.
<Turazoor> would anyone be able to help me with a usb adaptor thats playing up?.. it lags the system out on the my hd copy of kubuntu 7.04 but on the live cd version doesn't lag out (haven't been able to connect to anything/haven't tried) but there are only two differences i can make out and that is the bus number in "lsusb"
<rc-1> from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php, what does put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde (what lines and put them where?)
<manchicken> Turazoor: I'd ask that question around in #ubuntu as well.  I think more folks dealing with hardware issues may be here.
<Turazoor> ah ha cheers
<kewl_> turazoor:i m not linux geek but i m using net from my cell....so i thnk i might b able to help u
<jussi01> rc-1: its the 4 lines starting with export - the dot in front, that are just abve that
<jussi01> and put them at the start of that file
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> does kubuntu include pppd by default?
<jussi01> bjwebb: I think so
<jussi01> it has kppp included...
<bjwebb> hmm its for the eciadsl driver
<bjwebb> (for winmodems)
<bjwebb> these are the packages i need: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php?file=eciadsl_install&doc_lang=en&view=html#Pre_002drequisites
<jussi01> oh, probably not then
<jussi01> !info pppd
<ubotu> Package pppd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> !info pppd gutsy
<ubotu> Package pppd does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> doesnt look like it
<jussi01> sorry
<bjwebb> hmm
<jussi01> oh hang on
<jussi01> kppp should do the same thing aspppd
<bjwebb> hmmm
<bjwebb> but will eciadsl see it?
<jussi01> as that site says: PPP support (including usermode pppd package >=2.4.0)
<bjwebb> how do i search the packages i have installed?
<jussi01> !info kppp
<ubotu> kppp: modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 675 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<bjwebb> optional? does that mean it would arrive off the cd?
<enry> hi. someone can help?
<pag> !ask | enry
<ubotu> enry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<enry> oh well.
<enry> connection problem:
<jussi01> bjwebb: it just means that it isnt essential for a system to run...
<bjwebb> jussi01: right
<enry> sometimes it is as connection is "blocked"
<enry> i'll explain better
<bjwebb> is there a way to find out what packages are in feisty default install? - would be useful in future too
<enry> ethernet modem, connection is ok, but sometimes, for example, browsing stops for a while
<jussi01> enry: if you need support in italian there is quite an active italian channel...
<enry> and then is comes ok again
<enry> oh...
<jussi01> !it | enry
<ubotu> enry: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<enry> thanks, what is channel's name?
<jussi01> hope that is helpful :)
<enry> well, thanks!
<enry> but i should understand also english :D
<jussi01> enry: are you sure it isnt just a site problem?
<enry> no, i have the same problem for every sites
<enry> but connection doesn't really brake, is's just as it is blocked for some seconds sometimes
<jussi01> enry: which version of kubuntu are you running?
<enry> feisty
<jussi01> and how long is this pause?
<enry> just some seconds
<enry> but
<bjwebb> is there a way to find out what packages are in feisty default install? - would be useful in future too
<enry> it comes rather frequently
<jussi01> enry: thats weird, I had that issue on edgy, but not now. which browser do you use?
<enry> ff
<jussi01> enry: doe it do the same in konq?
<enry> yeah
<jussi01> enry: Im sorry, I dont know. maybe wait around and ask agin in 15-30 mins. hopefully someone will be here to help then. sorry
<enry> ok, thanks :)
<enry> another problem:
<enry> shutdown
<jussi01> yes?
<Cyclone_nb> whats the default mysql pass?
<zipper> enry, i havent followed the discussion, but as far as i can tell you have a problem with your connection "dropping" once in a while yes?
<enry> when i shutdown through kde
<enry> zipper
<enry> it doesn't really drop
<enry> it's like frozen for some seconds
<enry> and then it comes back ok
<zipper> enry, if it also happends in windows, you might want to consider trying lowering the MTU on your router. At least that helped for me (dropped it from 1500 to 1300)
<zipper> no guarantee that it will work, but i guess its worth a shot
<enry> i have a modem
<zipper> oh
<zipper> hmm, it might have a MTU setting anyway
<enry> mtu?
<zipper> google
<bjwebb> where would there be a list packages on kubuntu feisty default install
<jussi01> enry: the reason I suggested the italian channel is you may find someone in there that has the same modem/operator/problem...
<enry> i see...
<enry> could it be related to ethernet card?
<kubuntux> chicco
<kubuntux> chre
<kubuntux> cvwev
<kubuntux> salve
<enry> ok, thanks!
<kubuntux> a tutti
<Jucato> !it | kubuntux
<ubotu> kubuntux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kubuntux> grazie e scusate
<tatters> anyone got a centrino b/g card (ipw2200) runnig gusty fails to power up card  "ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Command timed out."
<xerri> join #ungi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all  :)
<pag> hello BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi pag
<BluesKaj> coffee!
<owl> moin. coffee? *looking innocently arround* where?
<Turazoor> would anyone be able to help me with a usb adaptor thats playing up?.. it lags the system out on the my hd copy of kubuntu 7.04 but on the live cd version doesn't lag out (haven't been able to connect to anything/haven't tried) but there are only two differences i can make out and that is the bus number in "lsusb"
<sammy> Hallo
<sammy> Hat hier jemand ahnung von css
<miles> hi
<Jucato> !de | sammy
<ubotu> sammy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Turazoor> would anyone be able to help me with a usb adaptor thats playing up?.. it lags the system out on the my hd copy of kubuntu 7.04 but on the live cd version doesn't lag out (haven't been able to connect to anything/haven't tried) but there are only two differences i can make out and that is the bus number in "lsusb"
<sammy> Test
<owl> is there a hidden sense in double-posting?
<BluesKaj> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Turazoor> owl: yeah wen nobody replies to my questions
<Turazoor> i've tried in several IRC rooms now, so i'm posting in all of em!
<Turazoor> the problem is driving me crazy
<owl> ^^
<jussi01> Turazoor: if you are being helped in one channel, it is considered rude to ask at the same time in another channel
<owl> maybe nobody knows a solution? double-posting won't fix the problem. everyone can read it 10 lines above...
<jussi01> owl: to be fair, his last post was 40 mins ago
<Turazoor> ok peeps....! I'm sorry just annoyed dat all!
<Turazoor> thankyou jussi
<jussi01> ;)
<owl> jussi01: no? 14:32+14:35
<BluesKaj> Turazoor, usb external drive ?
<Turazoor> nah wieless
<Turazoor> *wireless
<jussi01> owl: hehe... i didnt even see that one....look about 40 mins ago...lol
<Turazoor> kk peeps so it wasn't 40mins, i'm sorry i shan't do it again!
<owl> jussi01: hehehe
<Turazoor> kk peeps so it wasn't 40mins, i'm sorry i shan't do it again!
<Turazoor> lol
<jussi01> lol
* jussi01 slaps Turazoor
<Turazoor> ouch
<jussi01> !hobbsee | Turazoor
<ubotu> Turazoor: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Turazoor> what?
<Turazoor> lol is that the room bot?
<Jucato> !ubotu | Turazoor
<ubotu> Turazoor: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> uhmm Turazoor , wireless isn't as fast as a normal setup...and expecting it be so is very optimistic
<Turazoor> BluesKaj: ei, but my device set itself up and worked in the live cd version without any hassle/well me do anything lol! Now once installed it bugs the system out, how does that make sense
<BluesKaj> is the live cddrive wireless like the HDD ?
<Turazoor> .....wot?
<BluesKaj> nm, obviously I can't understand you
<Turazoor> basically, when i plug my USB adpator into the PC using the installed version of ubuntu, it lags out, and becomes very sluggish! however if i use the live cd, there's no lag and it places the wireless usb device on a different bus to the one it is on when it lags
<phimic> someone in here who use kubuntu 7.10 with compitz and emerald?
<BluesKaj> !compiz | phimic
<ubotu> phimic: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> beat me to iot
<BluesKaj> Turazoor, wirelss usb adaptor ?
<Turazoor> yeah
<BluesKaj> wireless is much slower transmitting the drive info than a normal, even wired usb drive can be
<Turazoor> it's a WI-FI usb network adaptor
<Turazoor> lol
<BluesKaj> yup, expecting it to have no lag is very optimistic as I said previously
<Turazoor> no but the whole system lags out!
<Turazoor> like the mouse, the icons, the stuff on screen leaves horrible trails etc
<Cyclone_nb> is there a php5 mssql extention for kubuntu?
<Turazoor> errr... apache lol!
<Cyclone_nb> ?
<Turazoor> nm
<Turazoor> ...wrong channel
<kubuntux> sono riuscito ad installare il modem sul mio portatile
<drif> !kubuntu-it | kubuntux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Turazoor> !peripherals
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peripherals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntux> ma funziona solo con interfaccia kde   normale?
<Jucato> !it | kubuntux
<ubotu> kubuntux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kubuntux> sorry
<drif> Jucato: yup :D realised it after I had typed it..
<JCDG> so, en verdad usemos solo inlges es mejor para todos, GRACIAS
<Jucato> !es | JCDG
<ubotu> JCDG: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc (both works). How do i select which should be used (for amarok especially)?
<JCDG> i was just joking, i0ve already join those channels
<zipper> i've been searching the "sound settings", but been unable to find anything
<Jucato> :/
<blizzz> how can i perform hyphenation in kword? i do net see any menu entry, but a place to make a hook for autmoativ hyphenation. but it did not divide any words..
<BluesKaj> Turazoor, your system memory is prolly very busy dealing with heavy wireless traffic the internal HD and all the other devices at once. Run ' top' to see what system processes are using up all your resources
<Turazoor> using 7% lol
<ubuntu_> I thought of having 2 linux partitions (Kubuntu and the other one for testing different distros). If I make one swap partition, do both of the distros automatically use it, or is it reserved for just one?
<hydrogen> both can use it
<ubuntu_> Alright thanks. :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , but you're on live cd , run top with the external HDD
<BluesKaj> well you run ine distro at atime so why have 2 swaps ?
<BluesKaj> one
<BluesKaj> now my ssytem is lagging  :)
<Angelus> who you talkin to BluesKaj?
<Angelus> lol
<job424> Is there a method for support in this room, or just ask questions?
<BluesKaj> everyone Angelus
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> first you give me a cake
<hydrogen> then you ask someone else a question
<hydrogen> then you give me a steak
<hydrogen> then you ask someone else a question
<Angelus> lofl!!
<BluesKaj> desert before the steak ?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> steaks the desert
<hydrogen> ofcourse
<BluesKaj> must be a sugar freak
<job424> wow... hydrogen... Dr Suess here, eh?
<job424> Okay, in that case.... I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 and having wireless issues.
<BluesKaj> !wireless | job424
<ubotu> job424: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<job424> I go to load the networks listed, and it shows the adapter as disabled... I go to re-enable it, and it just disables again... nothing worls
<job424> ah
<dr_Willis> Right now i got an issue with ktorrent (i think) i can get 99.90% of a torrent - but it WONT get that last little bit.
<dr_Willis> I saw a similer issue MONTHS ago. but it got fixed.. the bug has reappeared?
<dwidmann_> hydrogen: sounds like a wonderful procedure, so brilliant that I wish I had thought of it myself :D
* genii sips a coffee
<pag> dr_Willis, are you sure that the issue isn't with that specific torrent?
<dr_Willis> pag,  been doing it with 2 torrents now.
<Jucato> genii: it's coffee now eh? :)
<dr_Willis> both stopped at 99.90 %
* Jucato waves at dr_Willis
<dr_Willis> well they dident Stop.. they are still trying to download.
<dwidmann_> genii: switched back from beer?
<genii> Jucato: At work, it's coffee
<Jucato> hhehe
<dr_Willis> at .01 k/s and they keepo getting a reset message
<genii> dwidmann: See above :)
<dr_Willis> Tryin ga differnet torrent client now to 'prove' its a ktorrent issue
<BluesKaj> dr_Willis, you got one of those locked torrents that uses you as a server ...i had one that went on for days and it wouldn't finish up , the file was 700mb but i seeded about 4gig before i realized what was going on
<dwidmann_> BluesKaj: I envy your internet connection
<dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  Huh? 2 in a row tho? and the files are not done.  still missing one 'block' or whatever it is.
<BluesKaj> BTW it was also corrupted
<dr_Willis> Its possible this one is currupted. :) never can tell
<dr_Willis> gotta love split up rars' that contain 100+ zip files
<BluesKaj> dwidmann , I wasn't paying much attn at the time :)
<Biovore> ^ check the check sum
<dwidmann> Now for the big decision, whether to stay on on my laptop or my desktop :s
* genii waits in suspense for the anser!
<genii> *answer
<genii> I must need more coffee
<BluesKaj> dwidmann , my net connection is 550kbs down in real numbers and 300kbs up ..supposedly ultra hi-speed ADSL
<dwidmann> laptop it is
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: that's fantastic upspeed, and still very good download speed.
<dwidmann> I'm more like 100kbs down, 2kbs up, and I get FAPd after about 120-150mb
<SlimeyPete> eh? those are terrible speeds
<Chousuke> if it's kbs it's not very fantastic, so I'm assuming you mean kBs?
<BluesKaj> beats the dialup I had back in '99 when that's all that was available :)
<drif> Chousuke: my thoughts exactly..
<genii> BluesKaj: Nothing like trying to download an iso over 14.4 modem connection
<dwidmann> so wait, yes, definitely answer Chousuke's question BluesKaj, that'd clear something up.
<Chousuke> if it's kbs then it's about equivalent to the lowest speed ADSL available here :P
<egon> hello, 1 question i guess that kde 4 beta 2 sould release on 27th aug but now it is the 30th aug and i cant see anything like kde 4 beta 2 ... wath happend?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, well i'm paying $50/mos for it
<dwidmann> genii: I've done that before, fun times.
<egon> xD
<drif> Chousuke: they made those connections illegal here.. ;)
<Jucato> egon: patience is a virtue :)
<genii> dwidmann: Me too :)
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: and mine is crappier yet I pay $60/month :( One thing that sucks about living 5 miles out of town.
<Chousuke> drif: illegal? :|
<Chousuke> uhh.
<Chousuke> wtf
<egon> Jucato: i know but im so exited about it :D
<Jucato> egon: there might be some delays, so best not to wait too much :)
<drif> Chousuke: well, operators can't sell so low quality services  :D don't take anything so literally
<ksivaji> !info gtk
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: seriously, tell me, is this a 0.5Mbps or a 5Mbps connection :P
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, i live in a small town of 5500 ppl , but we have most services that much larger centers have .
<ksivaji> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Chousuke> because 5Mbps is pretty fast, while 0.5Mbps is slow as hell.
<dwidmann> I used to have a 5.5MBs connection. I miss those days :(
<egon> Jucato: so do you mean it may come Tomorrow?
* Chousuke has 100/100, but with quotas to limit the goodness :(
<BluesKaj> Chousuke, real world is 550 kbs , adverted at 5mbs ...different calcs tho , I think
<Jucato> egon: it may or it may not. the schedule is for "tagging", not for "release"
<egon> Im so excited!!! xD
<Jucato> two different things
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: What you need to specify is bits or bytes
<egon> Jucato: k thx for infomation :D
<Jucato> egon: there might be a deloy for the actual release itself, so try to calm down just a bit more :)
<BluesKaj> yea the 5mbs is bits methinks
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: 5Mbps (megabits per second) would be ~550 megabytes per second
<Jucato> actual stable 4.0 release
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: what they advertise in is kbps/mbps, what you look at when downloading someting is KBs/MBs
<SlimeyPete> Chousuke: kilobytes ;p
<egon> Jucato: k i try to but i would be hard xD
<Chousuke> SlimeyPete: riight
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: well, then it's quite speedy. :)
<egon> it will xD
<Jucato> heh
<egon> ( gramma xD )
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, yeah I'm aware of that
<Chousuke> 550 megabytes per second would be fun
<Jucato> egon: if you really can't wait and willing to take the risks and pains, just compile it all :P
<drif> rather
<dwidmann> I don't get why exactly they do that, must be the bigger number :(
<Chousuke> you'd need 10Gbps ethernet and *fast* hard drives.
<Chousuke> or loads and loads of RAM
<BluesKaj> I live about 500meters from the switch , which helps
<SlimeyPete> dwidmann: that's exactly it.
<drif> BluesKaj: not soo speedy then, but atleast upspeed is decent, mine is the bottleneck :-\ 8/1Mbps
<egon> Jucato: xD nono that to much work for me im Putridly
<dwidmann> They like to sell big numbers ... I can only imagine what Intel went through with some of their less educated customers when they switched to the Core Duos & Cure 2 Duos
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> <3 Core2Duo
<dwidmann> Yes
<dwidmann> That
<egon> MouldMouldMouldMouldMouldMould
<egon> xD
<Chousuke> AMD needs to one-up intel again so they'll make even better processors.
<dwidmann> My fingers are dyslexic and they don't speel terribbbly weell.
<dr_Willis> Chousuke,  yep. gotta love the leapfrogging cpu makers.
<dr_Willis> I cant even keep todays cpu's straight...
<Chousuke> At least we have two of them, kicking each other in the behind. :P
<dr_Willis> the quad core s seem a bit slower..but would they be worth the extra cost.. and so forth.
<Ace2016> omg i just found the best thing ever, xgl + ut2004 gives rendering problems!!!
<dr_Willis> dont even get me started on the HUGE mess of nvidia cards/chips/makes now in video cards.
<dwidmann> Ace2016: sounds fantastic
<Ace2016> everything is very dark apart from players and lights and some textures, and you can shoot the enemy from far away, i got kicked fo spawn killing!!! :D
<SlimeyPete> xgl + opengl gives rendering problems ;)
<Chousuke> Ace2016: :P
<Ace2016> you can see everyone very clearly
* dwidmann prods dr_Willisto get started
<Ace2016> but framerate sucks
<job424> Okay, I'm back... and I couldnt find a single bit of information in relevance to *MY* wireless issue
<Chousuke> that's unintentional cheating I suppose.
<Ace2016> yea but its great
<Chousuke> though xgl having rendering trouble isn't exactly news.
<dwidmann> Kind of like the turbo button deal of the past?
<dr_Willis> dwidmann,  a friend at work some how got "EverQuest1" to go in to turbo mode by starting the game on his laptop, on battery power.. (thus the cpu was slower) Then pluigging it into the outlet.
<dwidmann> How to spell xgl: t-r-o-u-b-l-e
<Chousuke> dwidmann: the turbo button was great! My friend overclocked his Pentium to 999MHz with it!
<dr_Willis> The game then speed up the clock, and his mana regen and so forth skyrocketd.
<Chousuke> (if you held the button for long enough, the MHz would never stop increasing)
<dwidmann> dr_Willis: interesting
<dwidmann> Chousuke: That's insanely fast for a P1 :O
<drif> Chousuke: you mean just tweaked the actual numbers on panel? ;)
<Chousuke> drif: yeah ;P
<dr_Willis> Ok.. letting another torrent client try my torrent.
<Chousuke> but hey, it was an LCD panel!
<Chousuke> and it said "999"
<drif> so it must be true.
<Chousuke> yes.
<drif> everything written is solid
<dr_Willis> turn the lcd upside down = evil pc. ;)
<dwidmann> But of course, the things we read would never lie to us.
<Chousuke> drif: everything written on lcd displays
<Chousuke> drif: my old powerbook ran at 666MHz in power saving mode. :)
<drif> Chousuke: especially those - and for some people maybe occasionally found carved on rocks
<job424> Can anyone assist me with that issue?
<drif> Chousuke: I smell #offtopic :D
<dwidmann> job424: sure thing
<job424> I was referred to the wireless community pages
<Chousuke> drif: true.
<job424> and didnt find any information on the problem I'm having
<dwidmann> /j #kubuntu-offtopic dr_Willis dwidmann Chousuke drif :)
<job424> and have been searching for 2 days
<BluesKaj> job424, broadcom ?
<job424> ack... i want to say so... let me check to be 100% sure
<job424> its a gateway lappy
<drif> dwidmann: interesting way of 'telling' yourself to join as well :D
<dwidmann> drif: I found it amusing anyhow
<dr_Willis> Is it offtopic to say theres a Cricket in my computer room on a shelf right next to me..making LOUD chirping noises? :)
<dr_Willis> Gotta find him and.. remove him. BRB.
<job424> Yes, broadcom I believe
<job424> Right now I pull up the KNetworkManager... do the manual configuration...
<job424> and it shows the eth0 (wired) as enabled, and the eth1 (wireless) as disabled
<BluesKaj> job424, there ppl here who can help if you tell us which wireless card your laptop has
<job424> I just did above, Broadcom
<venik> Why do programs disappear all of a sudden, spontaneously?  Basket (Notes utility) has disappeared several times...
<job424> then when I go to re-enable the wireless... it just disables instantly again
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , was typing and not reading at the same time ...terrible habit to have :)
<job424> :)
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<dr_Willis> well my Ktorrent Issues seem to be ktorrent related. The torrent is finishing in Deluge.
<dr_Willis> Still not sure how to report the bug.   Or if it was really a bug.
<dr_Willis> could of been some tracker/seeders being dumb.
<drif> dr_Willis: I've noticed those as well
<dwidmann> job424: sudo lshw -class network
<drif> dr_Willis: need to finish the last percentages (sometimes) with another client
<dr_Willis> drif,  yep. Bingo.
<job424> Yes, 100% broadcom adapter :)
<dr_Willis> drif,  had similer issue ages ago.. then it was fixed.. now its back
<drif> dr_Willis: which version are you using?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_Willis> 2.2.1 i think. got deluge going at themoment.
<job424> yeah, we've establihed that ubotu... didnt help
<job424> They were working on actualy helping me.
<BluesKaj> c'mon you wireless experts .. job424 needs help !
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<job424> yeah... ps i'm kubuntu illiterate :D
<job424> *everyone runs out of the room*
<BluesKaj> <---knows dick about wireless ...I'm old school , I beleive in wired conns
<job424> I would wire it, but the woman wont want a 50 foot wire in the house.
<job424> hell, theres already a 100 ft cat6 in the attic from an abandoned project.. haha
<drif> dr_Willis: would you recommend it?
<dwidmann>  BluesKaj: if you get a laptop that will change
<Jucato> anyone here familiar with Add/Remove Programs (Adept Installer)?
<Jucato> just wondering if anyone knew under what name build-essential would be there
<SlimeyPete> it's just called "build-essential"
<BluesKaj> i have 50 ft of cat 5 running under the floor from router on wifes pc to this one
<dr_Willis> ive hjad very few issues with ktorrent, other then this hanging at the last % bug.
<Murlis> howdy!
<BluesKaj> I could move the router but this setup works ok
<drif> dr_Willis: which is quite annoying one..
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: maybe in adept manager, but not in Add/remove programs
<Murlis> Guess whos back :)
<drif> Jucato: why stick with add/remove :-\
<Murlis> I still have problem with that freebsd drive under Ubuntu...
<Jucato> drif: because I'm trying to sort of confirm a "bug" :)
<drif> Jucato: ah, got ya
<Jucato> or rather, confirm an undesirable behavior
<Murlis> But I have another question, easier I hope
<dr_Willis> Yea. My torrent is Done, :)
<dwidmann> now to pause that upgrade again lest I want to get FAPd :(
<Murlis> I have folder that is shared to windows users via samba and I also need rw access to that folder via ftp for authorised users
<dranas> good morning
<Murlis> samba is configured that all local network machines have access, no user/pass
<Murlis> and then changed files or new files belong to nobody
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Murlis> but then users from ftp (one user) can't change nor delete the file
<dwidmann> morning dranas
<Murlis> how should I configure the folder permissions or samba or ftp so that everybody has rw access?
<dr_Willis> for samba its one way. :) for ftp its not the same I think
<dr_Willis> that 'samba doc' package has the using samba book  in it- that has examples of a public share.
<dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    19 2007-07-12 17:44 Public -> /media/sda1/Public/
<dr_Willis> is my Public samba dir.
<dr_Willis> but i dont think i got it working where ANYONE can get in with no name/password
<dr_Willis> theusers have tohave an account
<Murlis> so then windows users will receive password promt upon opening share?
<dr_Willis> Yes they do. Well actually windows uses their xp password by de4fault IU think. so it uses that - so they never see a requestor.
<dr_Willis> but somt times it gets confused.
<Murlis> so then I will create user accounts on ubuntu for users, add them to one group and add ftp user to the same group?
<dr_Willis> I set up windows users/liunux users/passwords identical on my lan.
<dr_Willis> I just set a smbpasswd -a USERNAME for each windows users i want to access the shares. (and make them a linux account also)
<Murlis> ok, I see
<dr_Willis> I dont use ftp.
<dr_Willis> SSH is much better for my needs. :)
<owl> ssh? sftp?
<job424> okay.. well let me ask a question then about the issue...
<Murlis> what's the difference?
<job424> http://i-eat-noobs.blogspot.com/2007/08/get-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-704.html
<drif> dr_Willis: with smaller files it's ok - but large quantities - not really
<dwidmann> ssh = a secure shell, things can also be tunneled through it
<dwidmann> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<job424> On this page, it says "place them in the same folder, and run the commands from the terminal server"
<job424> what folder should they be in?
<dr_Willis> drif,  vista has been such a pain. I use winscp and ssh on it . over samba. :) silly vista
<drif> dr_Willis: I haven't had a single encounter with vista ;) and proud of it
<Murlis> dr_Willis thank you! I will try your suggestion!
<dr_Willis> drif,  i fixed vista on the wifes laptop ... by instlling xp.
<job424> "requested operation requires superuser privlege" ?????
<dr_Willis> WIndows 95 booted on her laptop - then crashed on installing drivers.
<dr_Willis> job424,  sounds like a root needing task. use sudo, or gksu, or kdesu
<owl> wtf are you doing with your wifes' laptop?
<drif> job424: sudo yourcommandwhichfailshere
<dr_Willis> owl,  makingit work at a useable speed for her. Vista + 512ram = bad.
<dwidmann> "yes | sudo apt-get install openssh-server", life made easy :)
<dr_Willis> owl,  so in went a new clean hd + xp on it.
<owl> *cough* but win 95?
<job424> sudo dpkg
<Datradan> Hi!
<owl> hi *
<dwidmann> dr_willis: or in gutsy, kdesudo :)
<Datradan> i'm new on this channel :-)
<dr_Willis> owl,  she just plays solitare and web surfes on it.
<owl> *sigh*
<Datradan> sorry for my eghlish+
<dwidmann> Datradan: hi
<job424> i mean.... sudo dpkg -i --force-depends nsdisgtk_*.deb
<dr_Willis> owl,  a big new $350 laptop. :) it was on sale.
<drif> dr_Willis: yeah, I refused to buy laptop to my mother - all of'em bundled with vista these days :D so I gave her mine which had oem xp
<Datradan> but i've hidden the menu bar in konqueror and now i can't restore it XD
<dranas> oi i just upgraded from dapper to edgy, and it seems adept has vanished
<owl> dr_Willis: yeah... might you want give me the laptop of your wife? :)
<dwidmann> drif: http://www.dell.com/open
<dwidmann> drif: http://www.system76.com
* dr_Willis gives owl  his wife..
<dwidmann> Not all;)
<Datradan> nobody can help me?
<owl> dr_Willis: oeeeeeeeeeeeh. no, thx, i don't need a wife, but a laptop :)
<rustalot> how do I upgrade to gutsy tribe 5?
<drif> dwidmann: true, but using some linux derivate wouldn't be wise - I'm living too far away if vnc/network fails and then no one locally couldn't help her out
<dwidmann> Datradan: ctrl + m
<radioaktivstorm> hello, ubuntu's pretty busy. maybe you all can help. I cannot connect to open networks using my linux. i can connect to ones ive been on before. but for example it will see the free wireless at the airport.. but it will not connect to them it gets partway through and then quits... suggestions?
<owl> .oO( radioaktivstorm ?! strange nicknames... )
<rafal__> g
<aguitel> anyone helpme ?
<Datradan> thanks now i try
<dwidmann> radioaktivstorm: ever since I upgraded (partially) to gutsy I don't even get that much, the wireless section has disappeared from my knetworkmanager :(
<dranas> oh wow it uninstalled adept
<GuyFromHell> any way to get the system try icon thingies that didn't properly load into the system tray thingie to dock in there afterwords?
<drif> people using their kubuntu for music/midi/audio production here?
<radioaktivstorm> owl, it doesnt ever need a number on the webs when i feel like using it :P
<radioaktivstorm> dwidmann ouch :( thats not cool at all
<GuyFromHell> nevermind... reloading... compiz.... fixed it
<dwidmann> radioaktivstorm: much to my dismay I've now turned off wpa on my router and I'm connecting manually ...
<blekos> hi, anyone could tell me how to upgrade to gutsy from command line?
<dranas> yes
<drif> and if I install ubuntustudio - am I under wrath of gnome? :-\
<dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Jucato> blekos: manually change all "feisty" to "gutsy" in /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_Willis> Yea.. what he said. :)
<Jucato> dr_Willis: although he did say "to gutsy"....
<dwidmann> blekos: sudo sed s/feisty/gutsy/ -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> :)
<blekos> ok thx
<dwidmann> drat, beaten to it
<dranas> use sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list in the shell to edit it
<Jucato> dwidmann: dist-upgrade :)
<Jucato> dranas: in the shell? how can he run kate? :)
<dwidmann> Jucato: magic?
<Jucato> imagemagick or graphicsmagick? :)
<blekos> what does sed s does?
<dranas> ipen up konsole and try it youll see
<dranas> open*
<blekos> just to know
<dranas> otherwise it wont let you save
<radioaktivstorm> drif, im sure you can install the kde packages if you want them on ubuntu studio
<Jucato> dranas: he's on the command line, right? so presuming he doesn'thave GUI running
<dwidmann> blekos: search and replace all instances of feisty with gutsy :)
<blekos> kool, i must write it down :)
<dwidmann> be back in 5
<dranas> i really dont think hes on the command line right now
<Jucato> blekos: sed - filter and transform text, basically search and replace
<Jucato> dranas: not right now. but his question implies that when he makes the upgrade he would be
<Jucato> also
<Jucato> !kdesu | dranas
<ubotu> dranas: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<dranas> or perhaps hes just gonna open a terminal and type the command in
* Jucato goes bury his head in the book again
* genii sips a coffee
<Jucato> if you say so
* owl looks innocently to genii 
<radioaktivstorm> ooo good info ubotu. ill remember that one for the kde apps
<dranas> thats funny it uninstalled adept
<radioaktivstorm> :P
* genii hands owl a cofee as well
<genii> *coffee
<owl> thx genii :)
<genii> owl: np :)
<radioaktivstorm> using this windows is killing me >_< so slow... so unresponsive.
<blekos> s is for subtitue and i?
<stephane> join #ungi_cgt
<The_Machine> anyone have this problem with Krdc where it just says "Establishing connection" and hangs there?
<Jucato> blekos: man:/sed in konqueror to find out
<Jucato> or man sed in konsole
<sebbar> hi, I remember there was a package to have video previews in konqueror, can anybody tell me what its name was? tnx
<radioaktivstorm> you can read the man graphically in konqueror O_O
<radioaktivstorm> awesome.
<blekos> ok thnx
<Jucato> radioaktivstorm: man:/ and info:/
<Jucato> there's also a special apt:/ in Kubuntu (only)
<radioaktivstorm> Jucato: very interesting.... konqueror is more powerful than i thought. i was impressed by the ftp and sftp and stuff... but wow. thanks for the info :D
<dwidmann> blekos: i for "in place"
<blekos> thank u
<Jucato> radioaktivstorm: system:/ applications:/ sftp:/ fish:/
<dwidmann> radioaktivstorm: pull up khelp, look at the "KIO Slaves section" for a more or less complete list of those
<Jucato> of course, SUSE has another very useful one, sysinfo:/
<dwidmann> Jucato: yeah, that one did look pretty nice, can't you get it off of kde-apps.org though?
<Jucato> you can I think. someone made a kubuntu package
<dranas> im going back to sleep good....umm...morning i guess
<Jucato> sebbar: libarts1-xine
<dwidmann> I wish I could go back to sleep :(
<Jucato> I wish I could sleep early
* Jucato really buries his head in the C++ book this time
<radioaktivstorm> thanks Jucato, dwidmann :)  still need to get the wifi up and running so i can connect to the internet :\
<Jucato> aw...
<underdog5004> genii, darn it, I recompiled with all the default options, but I still screwed up cron...it fails to load.bleagh
<radioaktivstorm> wifi works.. but only on the nets that i have configured... not open ones.... starbucks airports etc etc etc no wifi :(
<genii> underdog5004: Thats bizarre
<underdog5004> yeah, I know
<underdog5004> when I do sudo /etc/init.d/cron start, it says [fail] 
<dwidmann> underdog5004: if cron is giving you trouble, perhaps anacron will work?
<underdog5004> dwidmann, it may work, but it's just not worth my time
<underdog5004> I'll just reinstall the old kernel I haed
<turazoor> hi all,
<ubuntu> hi
<underdog5004> actually, instead of rolling back that far, I'm gonna try out the -lowlatency build that's in the repos
<turazoor> .... anyone know why whilst on the live cd for Kubuntu 7.04, my wireless network usb adaptor works, but when i install kubuntu why it glitches and slows the system
<snowdonkey> Hey, can someone tell me how to access Power Management options in Dapper? Like here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowerManagementFeedback  I can only find the laptop power configuration
<flake> how do I check to see if my modem is working, it's not in the kde/settings/periphereal menu
<turazoor> it has something to do with the Bus
<turazoor> anyone know how i can change these Buses?
<turazoor> grrr
<turazoor> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> turazoor, you were looking for me earlier?
<dwidmann> turazoor: try checking your /var/log/syslog file, it may give you some hints that someone more experienced may be able to decipher (or that you can google :) )
<dwidmann> flake: well, if it's a modem, to see if it's working, just connect to and/or use the net? I would imagine ...
<bbeck_> I use AIM through Kopete, and I've noticed that for the past week or so, I'll just get dropped off the AIM network after long periods of inactivity, and when I want to get back on I have to exit Kopete wait a couple minutes then start Kopete back up before I can connect.  Has anyone else noticed this issue?
<flake> umm.. i have broadband
<flake> want to fax
<flake> it's not configured in networking option
<dwidmann> attempt to fax?
<dwidmann> flake: to see if linux sees it, you can use the command "sudo lspci -v"
<dwidmann> or perhaps "sudo lshw"
<flake> us robotics unknown device, Communication Controller
<flake> unclaimed communication controller
<dwidmann> Wow! Setting up openssh-server and using fish:/ in konqueror is 100x easier than trying to use samba or nfs!
<Jucato> you could also use sftp:/
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato is using that right now
<dwidmann> Jucato: how much setup does that requiree?
<radioaktivstorm> oh hey, why cannot i use file transfer in kopete under aim?
<Jucato> dwidmann: nothing
<underdog5004> genii, I just installed the -lowlatency kernel, and cron is still messed up
<dwidmann> (openssh required me to install the package, and I was good to go ... I was really impressed after trying to force samba and nfs to work ...)
<underdog5004> I'm going for a reinstall
<dwidmann> (samba used to work well, then feisty came along)
<genii> hmm
<Mr_Sonoma> lol i thought i was the only one that went about blind setting up samba
<jucato-kubu> oh....
<bbeck_> radioaktivstorm: file transfer isn't supported for AIM in Kopete yet.
<radioaktivstorm> bbeck_ oh.
<TonserPerson> hello :)
<jucato-kubu> dwidmann: just install openssh-server on the machine that will run the ssh daemon, then on the client machine, just sftp:/ to the server
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | dwidmann
<TonserPerson> i get an error when i try to boot the Kubuntu install CD with my mouse plugged in
<TonserPerson> and it seems like i cant start the installer with my keyboard
<TonserPerson> what to do?
<dwidmann> jucato-kubu: come to think of it, I should probably also get rid of nfs and samba to close a few security holes .. oh, and what differences will I see between using fish and using sftp?
<jucato-kubu> hehe I always forget the answer to that
<jucato-kubu> but afaik, sftp is much safer and fish relies on perl hacks
<dwidmann> hmm, what's safer about it, you've aroused my curiosity :)
<jucato-kubu> SFTP is a Secure file transfer protocol. sftp is an interactive file transfer program, similar to ftp, but it performs all operations over an encrypted ssh transport. It may use many of the features of ssh, including public key authentication and compression.
<tim__> hello, I need to find which proccess (ID) is using a file, so I can kill that proccess. is there a command?
<jucato-kubu> dwidmann: there are some descriptions in KHelpCenter
<TonserPerson> can anyone help me?
* Jucato hates "migrating" data between 2 computers
<bbeck_> tim__: try using lsof
<tim__> tnks
<lnx_> how i cam make the the tasks in the taskbar to have borders and not to fade  ?
<venik> Why do programs disappear all of a sudden, spontaneously?  Basket (Notes utility) has disappeared several times...
<arash> venik,  eh, is this happening all the time or just happens this sesson?
<venik> It happened several times
<venik> with this program
<dwidmann> Jucato: I don't really see it saying anywhere in there either comparing the two or their security :\ (just read both help pages, and the sftp man page)
<arash> venik, is it just basket?
<venik> It did happen with other programs, but only with basket more than once
<venik> when I re-installed Basket, it still had all the notes I stored in it
<arash> hmmm, do you think it can be crashes (I'm actually noob :p, so I have no idea)
<Jucato> dwidmann: sorry couldn't give you anymore info. but I've read/heard that somewhere before
<arash> venik, yea, you have to remove it's application data from your home folder
<venik> No-- I was grateful that it did not lose the data-- I nned these data!
<venik> need even
<philipp__> hi
<dwidmann> Jucato: I guess this is as good a time to stress test my new wireless network as ever eh? (copying back and forth between my desktop and my laptop)
<dwidmann> (only 13 gb :D)
<Jucato> ok. you use fish. i'm using sftp
<Jucato> heheh half that size :)
<Jucato> no wait, 10GB after all hahah
<dwidmann> I'm using sftp atm, I'm going to take your word for it until I find out more, seems to work the same anyhow.
<dwidmann> crap, I'm only getting 1.2MB/s
<dwidmann> I wonder if that's related to the problems I've had since the last reboot most likely regarding my partial upgrade to gutsy.
<SlimeyPete> transferring files over ssh = slow
<dwidmann> SlimeyPete: that's true too.
<dwidmann> SlimeyPete: though both computers are quite fast and should be able to handle the encryption relatively well
<SlimeyPete> dwidmann: I've never got better than 1.3mbytes/sec using ssh, even on fast computers.
<dwidmann> SlimeyPete: I see
<Jucato> I have 1.5 MB/s
<SlimeyPete> though my experience is by no means exhaustive ;)
<dwidmann> So I guess maybe it isn't the network :(
<Jucato> wireless to wired..
<dwidmann> Yup
<Jucato> laptop to desktop heh :)
<egon> hello, 1 question Kde 4 is now a little bit late so is it still right tath kde 4 comes to kubuntu 7.10? i hope so xD
<Jucato> nope
<SlimeyPete> egon: not by default
<egon> OO
<Jucato> it was never planned that KDE 4 will be on 7.10 by default
<egon> way?
<egon> :(
<Jucato> way
<SlimeyPete> but you will be able to install it
* Jucato should really make a FAQ about this
<dwidmann> egon: it might be available in 8.04, time will tell
<Jucato> dwidmann: not by default again
<SlimeyPete> egon: 4.0 will only have been out a month at most so it will be very immature
<egon> -.- i hate it
<SlimeyPete> lots of bugs
<dwidmann> drat, I know it had been discussed to death :(
<Jucato> egon: BUT, the big BUTT is that there will be KDE 4.0 packages as soon as possible
<Jucato> egon: there's really no problem. you can just install it over 7.10
<egon> way dont they do 2 kubuntu 7.10 versions 1 with kde 3.5.7 and 1 with kde 4 rc1/2 xD
<Jucato> (and 8.04 for that matter)
<Jucato> egon: because that is terribly inefficient
<dwidmann> What's the current KDE 4.0 "release schedule" anyhow, last I read it was supposed to be sometime not too far in the future
<SlimeyPete> egon: I wouldn't worry too much. The initial release isn't likely to be much bett than KDE3 - a lot of the work has gone on "behind the scenes" and the advances won't show up till later on
<Jucato> and why would we release a Kubuntu with an RC desktop?
<egon> is it hard to install kde 4 bye adept?
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: er... that's not entirely correct either
<Jucato> egon: right now? KDE 4 Beta? not that hard.
<dwidmann> Jucato: egon, hmm, shouldn't be, I might try that after I finish my upgrade to gutsy (on my laptop)
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: no? It's the impression I've got so far
<dwidmann> I got FAPd again :(
<egon> i mean in the final of 7.10
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: most of the advances will already be there in KDE 4.0, but 1) not all and 2) not in their "perfect" form
<egon> so it is hard ( for a linux noob ) to install kde 4.0 on kubuntu 7.10
<Jucato> egon: we'll have to see how it pans out
<egon> or not?
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: mmm, but most of them are not user-visible, right?
<dr_Willis> a noob dosent need to be messing with kde4.
<Jucato> egon: at this point in time, it's too early to determine how the transition will go for any distro
<SlimeyPete> that's what I meant
<dr_Willis> :) theres not a lot to it
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: Oxygen is there (all of it), Plasma (most of it). Phonon and Solid will be visible in some ways
<egon> hmmmm :(
<Jucato> Strigit too
<Jucato> Strigi*
<egon> i want to have kde 4.0 :((((((((((((
<Jucato> egon: word of advice, don't get too hyped on KDE 4.0
<arash> alsamixer has any respective program for Kubuntu, orshould i use it on Kubuntu too?
<egon> but someone told me that kubuntu 7.10 have 2 versions 1 with kde 3 and 1 with kde 4
<Jucato> egon: nothing definite yet. what's certain is that KDE 4.0 "packages" will be made available
<egon> k
<Jucato> whether or not we release ISO's of 7.10 with KDE 4.0 by default... that depends on a lot of variables
<egon> but wath do you thing yes or no? :D
<Jucato> we're not even sure when 4.0 will *really* be released at this point
<Jucato> egon: can you predict with exact binary truth what will happen to you tomorrow? :)
<dr_Willis> Dont evenknow whats in it.. but people want it. :)
<egon> xD
<Jucato> dr_Willis: one word: hype
<dr_Willis> Jucato,  'the next great hype' :)
<dr_Willis> Marketing!
<tim__> the desktop widget things look nice, a lot like ensemble DM or whatever it was called
<tim__> or vista
<egon> yes but the beta 1 works good on live cd :D
<Jucato> DM?
<Jucato> er... vista is the one that came late into the game :)
<tim__> desktop thing, it doesnt have icons, it has a sort of active desktop, a bit like igoogle on your desktop
<egon> so thats a good
<egon> thing
<egon> xD
<tim__> so what have people heard is in KDE4?
* dr_Willis wonders if hes the only one that rarely sees his desktop. due to the apps always being maxamizws
<tim__> DW: yeah your right, because of that, and lack of taskbar ensemble is a bit naff
<Jucato> it goes like this: you ignore your desktop or maxmize windows because your desktop is practically useless except as a dumping site...
<Jucato> transform your desktop as something not just "beneath" all your other apps, and give it dyanmic usefulness, and you'll use it
<tim__> talking of cool but impractical, look at this: http://video.google.co.uk/url?docid=3693940921097010804&esrc=sr1&ev=v&q=BumpTop&srcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DM0ODskdEPnQ&vidurl=%2Fvideoplay%3Fdocid%3D3693940921097010804%26q%3DBumpTop%26total%3D35%26start%3D0%26num%3D10%26so%3D0%26type%3Dsearch%26plindex%3D0&usg=AL29H22Yly9ok22UYvMGj0z_jsJibU0JeA
<dr_Willis> I perfer panel applets. :)
<dr_Willis> i can see them
<tim__> (3d desktop thing)
<dr_Willis> ive not seen many 3d desktopp things that make my productivity higher. :)
<Jucato> don't confuse Plasma w/ those things :)
<Jucato> Plasma != 3D desktop
<dr_Willis> Ithink they need to work on namoing things. :)
<dr_Willis> They should name stuff after.. cheeses! :)
<Jucato> the theme for this release seems to be "elements" at least for the pillars
<dr_Willis> is thers also a 'solid, liquid,gas' apps? :)
<Jucato> Solid, Phonon, Oxygen, Plasma
<tim__> whats phonon? I mean in physics
<dr_Willis> Bah! id perfer cheese names! :)
<dr_Willis> some partical i belive.
<Jucato> yeah that one
<Jucato> physics
<dr_Willis> so their 'theme' is rather broad. :)
<Jucato> yeah elements, physics, whatever
<tim__> well at least they dont all have a k in front this time.
<Jucato> I'm not a scientist
<dr_Willis> The them is 'geeky things' :)
* Jucato shrugs
<owl> .oO( geek, physics? )
<owl> *scrollback*
<dr_Willis> Greek :_
<Jucato> poor greeks :(
<dr_Willis> Yep. fires seem bad.
<Jucato> omg! I'm bad :(
<Jucato> too much offtopic... sorry :(
<dr_Willis> tim__,  i sort of Perfered the K In front. :)
<owl> .oO( guess i'm mentally demaged. that must be a side-effect of having a boyfriend who is physicist ^^ )
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d2a705571       help me i am not getting second button
<dr_Willis> I just wish gnome and kde would get together on naming the common apps similarty
<Jucato> boy...friend...?
<Jucato> ksivaji: er wrong place to ask
<owl> *g* no, i'm not gay. but female :P
<Jucato> hah ok!
<Jucato> lol sorry about that
* Jucato headdesks
<owl> np ;)
<Jucato> ksivaji: #gtk or whatever
<cybrhuman> Hi, I copied my xorg.conf to another folder using konqueror and that caused some configuration to point to the newly created file for xorg.conf. I would like to change X to use the original file again. could someone tell me how?
<ksivaji> Jucato ok
<dr_Willis> cybrhuman,  that shouldent of changed anything to point to the new created file
<xbehave> i cant get a graphical login on my system, i get an error for a freefontpath
<dr_Willis> unless you made a 'link' and not a copy
<Jucato> xbehave: feisty or gutsy?
<xbehave> fesity
<dwidmann> xbehave: an error about a font path, like one not existing? I get that all the time, I think it can be safely ignored
<xbehave> dwidmann, i get to see the error if i startx after login, because xorg crashes, and i think a similar thing happens when i login after kdm starts because it crashes me back to login
<dwidmann> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<dr_Willis> dwidmann,  thats just a warning.
<dr_Willis> you dont have the russian fonts inzstalled.
<dwidmann> exactly
<dr_Willis> (WW) = warning.
<xbehave> thats a warning, im not sure what i have but it crashes xorg
<dr_Willis> not going to keep the system from booting.
<dr_Willis> theres proberly somthing else crashing it.
<dr_Willis> start from the begining.. what video card do you have.
<dwidmann> xbehave: grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log
<xbehave> well ive reconfigured and restored xorgs, i have an nvidia
<bogdomania> hello all!im new on using linux,so i dont know much..im trying to install yahoo messenger .deb package and i get in terminal that the dependencies are not satisfied and then libgdk-pixbuf2..what should i do?
<dr_Willis> xbehave,  what nvidia card.
<cybrhuman> dr_willis: when i then write in terminal "sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-composite" it says it is using the file I copied to my home directory.
<dwidmann> wait, capitol X on Xorg
<dr_Willis> cybrhuman,  Hmm...  i cant say that ive ever seen it do that that way. Tell the command which xorg.conf to use.  that tool is using that file.. not X. :)
<dr_Willis> cybrhuman,  it may be defaulting to the one in the home diur because it exiusts.. and is 'safer' to test with.
<cybrhuman> dr_willis, how do I tell the tool which file to use?
<xbehave> and i hade to restroe my filesystem on my root partition since then ive been unable to login, im running nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]  (rev a1)
<dwidmann> xbehave: , pastebin the results of "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and we may be more able to help :)
<vbgunz> anyone know whats up with K3Bs DVD ripper? it never proceeds to rip anything, it appears it stays stuck "resizing" but it is not frozen. I am trying to rip home movies. anyone know whats up?
<xbehave> dwidmann, it only gives me (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom which is a useless device error
<dwidmann> xbehave: that's odd
<dwidmann> xbehave: try this: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/backup.xorg.conf && startx
<dwidmann> in Feisty/Gutsy it should get you a minimally working X
<xbehave> ill need to restart ill be back soon
<t4m1n0> hello there
<t4m1n0> Where exactly do I have to put "profile" in my groob.list so indexing will remember my settings and boot time will be shorter?? I write it at the and of line "kernel/vlminuz..." but with upper case so it can be noted. Did I write profile on the correct places ???
<t4m1n0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35670/
<t4m1n0> output of grub.list
<ubunturos> how do I start compiz from the GUI
<ubunturos> ?
<dwidmann> t4m1n0: the profile deal is a one-time thing, you boot with profile once, then you don't boot with profile in the list anymore
<t4m1n0> dwidmann, I know
<TonserPerson> i get an error when i try to boot the Kubuntu install CD with my mouse plugged in
<TonserPerson> and it seems like i cant start the installer with my keyboard
<TonserPerson> can anyone help me?
<t4m1n0> dwidmann, but every next time is faster
<alex_> hola
<ubunturos> how do I start Compiz via the GUI? If I'm already logged in GUI
<ubunturos> ?
<dwidmann> t4m1n0: yes, so when booting, press e to edit the boot entry, go to the kernel line, press e again, add profile on the end, then press enter once, then b to boot
<t4m1n0> dwidmann, I just weite profile?
<t4m1n0> at the end of line?
<dwidmann> yeah
<t4m1n0> weite= profile
<t4m1n0> kul
<alex_> some chat for spanih?
<dwidmann> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubunturos> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubunturos> how do I start compiz? when I try and replace Kwin's window manager, the title bars min, max buttons disappear
<benni> join xfce
<ubunturos> :-/
* genii sips a grapefruit juice
<Jucato> beer, coffee, grapejuice??
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> oh well... brb
<soa2ii> Hi there... i need again your help my keyboards still weird
<soa2ii> do you remember Jucato ?
<soa2ii> i just bootet from an install disk and typed in a console... it seems to be a kde problem...
<soa2ii> when i type a char the same char appears sommetimes up to 10 times...
<soa2ii> someone an idea why?
<turazoor> peeps
<t4m1n0> would anyone know how can I check what RAM do I have. I know there is 512MBs of ram. But I don't know how fast it is how many HZs ??
<zipper> t4m1n0, use memtest86
<turazoor> can anyone explain why after mounting my second hard drive to /media i now cannot access my media folders, it says "you do not have access rights"!!
<zipper> t4m1n0, it's in the boot loader (probably GRUB)
<t4m1n0> zipper, yes it's there
<t4m1n0> zipper, is this the only chance? cause I have to reboot my comp..
<turazoor> t4m1n0: reboot your pc, when it comes up with Esc to enter menu, press Esc lol!, then hit Memtest
<turazoor> ah ok ^^^^^ lol
<zipper> t4m1n0, probably not, but its the easiest way of getting all the info you want (and then some)
<zipper> that said, i dont know how to check otherwise
<zipper> so replace "easiest" with "easy"
<soa2ii> noona an idea whats wrong with my keyboard?
<turazoor> soa2ii: your back!
<turazoor> soa2ii: still haven't got my wireless USB to work! it's an odd one lol !
<turazoor> wots with ya keyboard?
<turazoor> soa2ii: u there>
<xbehave> dr_Willis, its still the same, it found out i can login under root, it will start but theres no desktop (i assume thats just because root doesnt get a desktop tho)
<soa2ii> turazoor: sry
<soa2ii> if i type on char sometime a lot of those chars appear...
<turazoor> soa2ii: hi ya dude
<flake> hsf modems are limited to 14.4??
<soa2ii> i changed the keyboard.... it's a system error...
<turazoor> soa2ii: does it do it anywhere particular...?
<turazoor> ahh ok!
<soa2ii> hm... it seems to a kde error
<xbehave> i cant login but can startx without logging in or as root
<soa2ii> because i just bootet a console and everything seemed to be alright
<turazoor> soa2ii: hmmm... surely you can reinstall Kde
<turazoor> soa2ii: dont suppose u know much about this Nickserv thing do you, ie how to reset ur password, cos it isn't recognising mine anymore lol!
<soa2ii> hm...
<soa2ii> ok i'll just save my files...
<soa2ii> damn it... the first really weird problem i got...
<turazoor> soa2ii: lucky u, i got loads of em, and i've only been using for a day
<turazoor> lol
<turazoor> soa2ii:  the usb device, screen resolution, and mounting at the moment lol!
<soa2ii> rofl... ok if oure new some things are not like windows but no real problems...
<soa2ii> you can solve them without probs...
<soa2ii> but this keyboard prob is really weird...
<soa2ii> well i'll get smth to eat... brb
<turazoor> soa2ii: kk dude!
<turazoor> peeps, can someone check whether this is ok lol!.... i pretty much just made it up lol!   "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media"
<turazoor> .... i want to mount a second drive so that i can retrieve stuff off it!
<turazoor> it used to be a windows drive
<genii> turazoor: You want a directory inside directory /media
<xbehave> its better as mount /dev/hdb1 /media/win
<turazoor> genii: lol, err how do i unmount it then
<xbehave> but youd need to sudo mkdir /media/win 1st
<turazoor> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<xbehave> umount /media
<turazoor> thats what i tried to do first i.e. put it in a folder but it didnt work lol!
<turazoor> so i assumed it wanted to make its own folder lol!
<tim_away> what file system was the drive using?
<tim_away> NTFS or FAT
<xbehave> nope mount cant make directories
<turazoor> i think it's NTFS
<Angelus> have anyone here gave a try to kde4 beta?
<tim_away> ok, to get read write on a windows drive I think you need to install fuse NTFS (search fuse in adept)
<xbehave> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tim_away> I'll be back in a mo, and I'll pase in a line for your /etc/fstab
<Angelus> fuese ntfs?
<Angelus> dude
<hydrogen> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Angelus> use ntfs-3g
<tim_away> yeah thats the one
<Angelus> :/
<hydrogen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<xbehave> ntfs-3g is the easier way to go
<hydrogen> either works
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> ntfs-3g is a fuse fs
<Angelus> i dunno
<tim_away> turazoor: install ntfs-3g in adept
<owl> re
<Angelus> ntfs-3g always worked for meh
<tim_away> its what I meant either way
<turazoor> tim_away: i'll use aptitude if dat ok!
<turazoor> lol
<elite101> hello
<turazoor> ok aptitude is now installing it
<turazoor> and its done!
<tim_away> ok, now add a line to your fstab like:
<stephanh> An error occurred while loading http://www.nordic-t.org:
<stephanh> Timeout on server
<stephanh>  Connection was to www.nordic-t.org at port 80
<stephanh> anyone who can tell me the problem??:S
<tim_away>  /dev/hdb1 /media/win ntfs-3g users 0 0
<tim_away> turazoor: /dev/hdb1 /media/win ntfs-3g users 0 0
<tim_away> you'll need to be root so sudo kate /etc/fstab
<stephanh> tim me?
<tim_away> then paste that line in at the bottom, read it so it makes sense, and make sure /media/win exists
<tim_away> no soz
<tim_away> another guy
<stephanh> kk
<turazoor> err... ok hang on
<tim_away> turazoor: then go sudo mount /media/win
<tim_away> should auto mount every boot
<flake> is there another provider of hsx modems besides Conexant, they want to charge for their drivers
<hydrogen> err
<tim_away> tuz: and now I'm going for a smoke
<hydrogen> and make sure that your windows partition is /dev/hdb1
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> nvm
<turazoor> ok quickly remind me how to open my fstab lol
<hydrogen> I read up
<hydrogen> :)
<hydrogen> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<turazoor> ty
<hydrogen> or kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<hydrogen> if you want an editor that is a bit more intuitive
<hydrogen> and graphical
<tim_away> bah console people, user interfaces exist for a reason
<tim_away> or is this the wrong place to say that
<ScorpKing> yes
<turazoor> lol
<shinobi> each to his own...terminal has it's place
<stephanh> haha:D
<turazoor> i'll use the interface
<hydrogen> the console is a user interface :)
<hydrogen> and vi is much quicker than kate once you figure out how to use it
<shinobi> and you gotta love vi
<ScorpKing> true
<Jucato> vi..
<Jucato> m
<turazoor> ok my fstab wont save
<turazoor> apparently kate can write to the file
<Jucato> you need to edit it as root.
<tim_away> you need to be root, sudo
<Jucato> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<tim_away> well I never knew that
<Goop> hey all, I was wondering; is there any advantage of using Kubuntu over the regular Ubuntu?
<turazoor> ah ha
<turazoor> cool
<tim_away> I'v always used xfce tll recently
<Jucato> as they said in G.I. Joe, "Now you know. And knowing is half the battle!"
<tim_away> goop: its got kde, if you like kde
<Jucato> well on GNOME and Xfce, it would be gksu or gksudo
<Jucato> Goop: Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE. Both have the same underlying (non-graphical) systems, but above that everything else is different
<Jucato> except for OpenOffice.org
<Goop> tim_away, I've never used it before
<Goop> The regular Ubuntu won't boot properly from the livecd on one pc
<tim> try xubuntu?
<tim> its lighter
<Goop> I have a feeling it may be my cd drive
<Goop> in windows it often gives "cyclic redunancy errors"
<Goop> althouhg at the moment i don't have access to a drive cleaner cd
<tim> drive transplant?
<Goop> no other drive that I can use, and to be honest I don't plan to install it
<Goop> my family is paranoid that I will screw up the PC
<tim> er... flashdrive boot? if anyone know how to do that
* genii bets it's acrappy Mitsumi or Acer cd unit
<turazoor> tim: nice one buddy, it's up and running...
<mluser> is there a kubuntu Gutsy specific irc channel?
<turazoor> tim: u might be able to help with an on-going "wierd" problem of mine, if ur not too busy
<genii> mluser: #kubuntu #ubuntu+1 for gutsy and best for gutsty kubuntu is #kubuntu-devel
<mluser> genii: thanks
<genii> mluser: np
<tim> tuz: possibly, I'm not that good though
<Goop> genii, I think it's a philips drive, although it's probably just got a bit of dust on the lens
<DjDarkman> hy how can I set up a samba share to work like a windows one? currently it keeps bugging me for password...
* genii hands out a round of coffee for those that would like some
<tim> darkman: you need to change it from the samba conf file
<tim> you got access to that PC?
<DjDarkman> it`s my pc
<DjDarkman> no frontend for this?
<genii> Goop: When it's a decent drive and the cyclic redundancy error crops up a lot of the time the motor inside is slowing down (or pulley belt stretched out, causing slowdown)
<tim> ok, I'll log onto my pc and have a look at the file
<tim> yeah there is, probably, but its just a small change
<DjDarkman> that would be nice
<DjDarkman> I  want to set this up for my home network
<tim> I have similar setup. its possible
<Elite101> what is the command to show connected PCI cards?
<Goop> genii: the drive is supposed to be a cd-rw drive and can read DVDs, but it gives that error when reading DVDs and writing cds
<Elite101> is it Ispci?
<genii> lspci
<Elite101> okay
<turazoor> tim: kk i'll explain and see!... basically, i've narrowed the problem down to my USB Bus i think! when i plugged my wireless network adaptor into the pc when i tried the live cd version, it worked!... so i installed.... and now it lags the system.. but the the only difference is that the usb device is on a different bus
<Goop> genii: sometimes even reading cds
<turazoor> Elite101: i think is lspci
<genii> Goop: Likely the motor is dying
<turazoor> ...but i am a newbie lol
<tim> ok, open the file /etc/samba/smb.conf in a root editer (kdesu kate?)
<tim> (darkman)
<genii> bah work. AFK
<tim> under "authentication" set "security" to share
<tim> make sure its uncommented
<dev__> how to use ssh with particular port no ?
<Raven> salut tous le monde
<genii> tim: Make sure he does testparm
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(Goop/#kubuntu) Raven: salut
(tim/#kubuntu) darkman: let us know if it works when thats done
(tim/#kubuntu) er, smb should refresh its settings about once a minute
(ScorpKing/#kubuntu) using samba with security = user is also easy with a bit more security.
<tim> no he specificaly wants no password
<ScorpKing> ok
<stephanh> anyone who can help me install beryl?
<tim> turazoor: if your still there, USB is a bit funny, on your motherboard are devices called USB controllers. bandwidth is per USB controller. If the port you have it plugged in on is owned by the same controller as say the one handling your external hard drive or mayb mouse it can mean trouble
<turazoor> your kidding lol!
<genii> back
<Goop> so does KDE use different config tools than GNOME?
<genii> tim: testparm dblchecks your smb.conf and makes sure syntax is OK and no glarin errors
<Goop> and can I use GNOME applications in Kubuntu?
<venik212> my keyboard died in the weirdest way: it works fine for the password, but once Kubuntu comes up, the keyboard is dead
<turazoor> i have 8 USB ports, are they all going to do the same or is there going to be 1/2 that it may not bug on then?
<coreymon77> Goop: gnome applications are still linux applications
<tim> in kinfocenter (kdesu kinfocenter) you can browse through and see if your wireless device is connected to the same controller as something else
<coreymon77> Goop: you can use gnome apps on kde andkde apps on gnome
<turazoor> ok.... that requires plugging it in lol! and handling the ludicrous lag lol! GRRRR!
<Goop> coreymon77: ok, thanks
<tim> in kinfocenter, go to usb. if its under the same host controller, could be a problem
<tim> maybe not though
<genii> goop: If you have a low end computer you may want to stick with just all kde or all gnome. Loading the extra libraries and so on from one while using the other can strain old computers
<venik212> can anyone help me fix the keyboard?  I did not edit the xorg.conf or anything else
<turazoor> if something else USB works in the same port that the Belkin doesnt does that rule that out?
<tim> if in doubt try using its windows drivers under ndiswrapper
<Goop> genii: well this computer isn't old, but does 256MB of RAM count as old?
<Chousuke> yes.
<coreymon77> whose having the wifi problems?
<genii> Goop: If the cpu is better than a Pentium 2 class with that much ram you should be OK
<turazoor> ndiswrapper doesn't support it, as it works plug 'n' play thru ubuntu i think
<Goop> I want to get any *ubuntu working on that "old" pc properly, because this PC has graphics card issues
<genii> goop: If you had under 192 it might be a prob
<Goop> any 3D app gives corruption in windows or linux...
<DjDarkman> tim: why do I get the permission denied error?
<Goop> genii: I think it's a pentium 3 or 4
<Goop> genii: it was originally windows NT I think
<tim> no its about data bandwidth. USB dong wireless devices are mostly softmac, that is the computer handles most of the stuff usualy handled by chips on the acutal dongle. therefore it needs to poll the dongle frequently. a mouse makes a suprisingly huge amount of traffic across the bus, which on USB1 only supports 30 MBS
<tim> you can still use ndiswrapper if you suppress the default driver
<tim> darkman: you mean when saving the file?
<tim> DJdarkman: you mean when saving the file?
<tim> you need to be root, in the console: sudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DjDarkman> no the samba deamon has problems but I think I know what`s the problem
<genii> Goop: You should be OK to run both kinds of apps then, KDE and Gnome ones from the same window manager.
<coreymon77> turazoor: whats the matter?
<Goop> genii: I heard about fluxbox, apparently it is faster for machines with older graphics cards
<Goop> but there are no desktop effects for that
<Angelus> how come Adept is only giving me the source of spca5xxx webcam driver? if im not wrong there was a package that installs the driver?
<tim> his dongle causes lag and he things its the USB bus
<Goop> and I want eyecandy :D
<stephanh> is there any msn looking program for linux?? and wahts its name?
<tim> msn: kopete, and its installed by default
<Angelus> stephanh:
<Goop> stephanh: GAIM can be used for MSN
<Angelus> amsn :) stephanh its the nicest and best one :)
<coreymon77> stephanh: i use mercury
<Angelus> stephanh: http://amsn-project.net :)
<Goop> stephanh: I don't think it supports Windows Live  Messenger features like scripts
<coreymon77> stephanh: mercury.to
<coreymon77> stephanh: mercury is on apt
<Angelus> stephanh:  amsn looks the most like MSN so yeah, if you want something like windows live messenger download aMSN from amsn-project.net
<coreymon77> stephanh: youre not gonna get something that supports all of the windows live messenger features though
<genii> Goop: Yes, fluxbox and xfce are good for older equipment and take up less overhead to run.
<stephanh> okay thanks guys!:) do any of you know how to install beryl cant get it work...
<turazoor> coreymon77: hi, errr... there's something causing kubuntu to slow up to an almost stand still when i plug my belkin wireless network adaptor in! it worked fine whilst in live cd versio
<coreymon77> stephanh: driver problems?
<stephanh> no idea:S
<coreymon77> stephanh: sorry, wrong person
<stephanh> im all new to linux!!!:P (first day)
<stephanh> ^ok
<coreymon77> turazoor: driver problems?
<tim> turazoor: I really suggest you suppress the default driver and use ndiswrapper
<tim> what chipset
<turazoor> ra something.... hang on
<tim> is it a belkin FD7050
<turazoor> coreymon77: ndiswrapper dont support it
<coreymon77> stephanh: one thing about the msn client, this is linux not windows, you are not going to get something exactly like wlm
<turazoor> tim: yeah, version 3001uk
<coreymon77> stephanh: or something that supports all of the features
<tim> I think I'm using V3, and I'm on NDIS
<coreymon77> stephanh: so dont expect it to be exactly like the microsoft version
<coreymon77> turazoor: can you find out the chipset?
<turazoor> coreymon77: yeah hang on a second
<tim> turazoor: can you write the FCC ID number off the back
<venik212> I just tested my keyboard on the same hardware, booting in XP-- works fine, but it is dead in Kubuntu
<coreymon77> tim: let him find the chipset first
<tim> well the FCCID will tell us which version it is, and we can find the chipset from there
<turazoor> tim: it's K7S-f5D7050b
<Angelus> can someone tell me the driver name pls for Logitech webcam?
<coreymon77> turazoor: chip?
<turazoor> coreymon77: yep now looking it up
<tim> yeah under that there is a line reading "fcc ID"
<Goop> venik212: what type of keyboard is it? USB or PS2?
<tim> what does that say
<venik212> I tried both
<venik212> same death
<venik212> It is a software problem, since it works fine for the password
<tim> is it "K7SF5D7050B"
<lunitik> In Gutsy, what does the 'enterprise' tag on some packages entail? I thought Ubuntu doesn't make any differentiation between home and enterprise packages?
<turazoor> coreymon77: it's the rt73 chip
<coreymon77> lunitik: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1
<tim> turazoor, yes thats V3
<lunitik> coreymon77: It's not a support question.
<turazoor> tim: yeah ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<tim> turazoor: I'm using ndiswrapper for that without complant
<turazoor> ok then
<tim> but you might have a problem getting it to un autodetect
<tim> anyone know how to supress a driver?
<turazoor> coreymon77 does i beleive
<tim> *finaly going for that smoke before the girlfriend gets back, disapearing
<turazoor> kk dude
<turazoor> sorry
<anthronaut> Hi everyone. All of my windows, task bar and so on just disappeared, the desktop's showing only my wallpaper. The processes are still running in the background. Does anyone know how I can get back the programs to the desktop to save my data?
<venik212> When I hit any key, I hear a faint beep, but no other response from Kubuntu
<turazoor> coreymon77: would u be able to talk me through supressing the driver?
<rustalot> when will KDE4 go into beta?
<venik212> since hte kb is dead, I cannot even do anything with the terminal
<xbehave> i cant login but can startx without logging in or as root
<GuyFromHell> Can someone point me in the right direction for the config file i'd want to change to get my wireless to connect to a specific essid and then run vpnc?
<turazoor> coreymon77: u there?
<tim> wfconfig wlan0 essid ESSID
<tim> oh like as in a script?
<GuyFromHell> yea
<GuyFromHell> as in
<GuyFromHell> at startup
<GuyFromHell> i know how to do it by hand
<turazoor> tim: thought u were going for smoke lol
<tim> er put in in your bash profile
<tim> I did, I'm just quick
<turazoor> lol
<GuyFromHell> tim: user or system?
<Goop> venik212: I'm searching for a solution for ya :)
<venik212> thanks
<venik212> I am dead in the water
<turazoor> anyone know how to suppress a driver?
<tim> user, I'd assume
<tim> thats what will come on when you log in
<llutz> turazoor: prevent loading? blacklist it
<GuyFromHell> tim: k i'll give it a shot
<turazoor> llutz: ok then how do i do that?
<tim> best of all you can test it by logging in and out rather than a full reboot
<llutz> turazoor: add it to /etc/modprobe/blacklist or create a new blacklist-file there
<tim> oh but hang on, it will do it every time you open a terminal
<tim> so dont do that
<Goop> venik212: meanshile you keep searching, there's probably an on-screen keyboard somewhere
<Goop> *meanwhile
<tim> put it in an RC script instead
<tim> specificaly (I think) rc.5
<turazoor> llutz: i'm a newbie, soz but the blacklist is empty so what am i writing and how do i find out what driver itis i need to suppress it's for a USB wireless network adaptor
<venik212> using an on screen kb is too slow for work....
<venik212> I booted the same machine in XP and everything works fine
<llutz> turazoor: it's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  sry
<dwidmann> turazoor: put in "blacklist somedriver" (where somedriver is the driver you want to  blacklist)
<llutz> turazoor: you should know the name of the unwanted driver, just add a line "blacklist <module>"
<tim> clear
<tim> I meant /clear
<venik212> this happened while I was editing a simple text file
<llutz> venik212: use XP then
<turazoor> lol
<venik212> very funny
<turazoor> ^^
<venik212> also, very helpful
<llutz> venik212: no joke: if something works with <OS of you choice>, use it
<genii> llutz: Exactly
<venik212> you mean, it is OK for Ubuntu to kill the keyboard, and the solution is to switch back to XP?
<turazoor> llutz: errr.... sorry but i am a dipshit when it comes to linux, tis my first day lol! so where would i find the name for the driver in question...
<dwidmann> :\ this sftp file transfer is *still* going ... man is this slow
<llutz> turazoor: why do you think you have to blacklist a special module, if you even don't know its name?
<genii> turazoor: How did you come to the conclusion there is a driver you need to blacklist?
<turazoor> lol
<turazoor> cos i was told to blacklist the driver for my wireless usb adaptor because as soon as i plug it in, it slows up the system so someone suggested blacklisting it and trying ndiswrapper
<llutz> turazoor: then ask the one who told you for the module name
<turazoor> nobody told me the module name lol!
<llutz> turazoor: of compare the output of "lsmod" before and after you plugin your stick
<turazoor> llutz: cheers
<genii> better yet plug it in, then unplug it. then look at dmesg
<llutz> of=or
<gekco> hi
<gekco> why
<gekco> why when I put the movie in fullscreen still a little square ?
<venik212> OK-- I found the problem.  SOMEHOW, Kubuntu chose to activate SLOW KEYS, something that is hidden in the ACCESSIBILITY tab in system setting
<Goop> venik212: I'd dual-boot XP and Ubuntu, that way you have an alternative if one of them crashes
<venik212> I unchecked the box, and all is well
<gekco> I want the movie to fill the entire screen
<venik212> I really do not need to be told to move to XP when I have a problem in Ubuntu-- it is the opposite of helpful
<Goop> venik212:  good for you :D
<venik212> I dual boot
<Goop> venik212:  I wasn't telling yo to switch, sorry, just some general advice
<tim> turazoor: the driver is called R2*00 or something, at least in the package repository
<stephanh> hmm can anyone tell me why my azures program is closing as soon as i opens it?:S
<tim> *rt2x00
<turazoor> i have got rt2570, rt2x00lib, rt73USB, rt25USB
<tim> rt2x00lib I think
<turazoor> ok i'm gonna do the same in live cd version be back in bit peeps!
<tim> but you can literaly blacklist all of them
<turazoor> #
<turazoor> brb
<toki> I've updated kde to gutsy and my kcontrol is empty. Please help me fix this?
<tim> can anyone got a fstab line for mounting an anonymous samba network share?
<Alloosh> guys, I see that my modem is blicking so it means that there is someone who is downloading or uploading something to my compu, where can I find out what is going on?
<tim> netstat
<tim> netstat -a
<xbehave> x starts but wont let me login, what should i do?
<Dr_willis_>  can you login at the console?
<xbehave> Dr_willis_,  yes but then it wont start
<Dr_willis_> 'it wont start' ? huh?
<jessen> hey, I just installed kubuntu after trying many, many distros for my thinkpad t60, and man, what a difference!! I'm really glad I decided to try it out
<Dr_willis_> Its possible your caps lock/keyboard/keymap is wrong for X. messing things up.
<xbehave> startx crashes if i run it when loged in
<Dr_willis_> you can try killing the kdm service. then using 'startx' as a user.
<jessen> just thought i'd pop in and express my gratitude to all the devs
<xbehave> Dr_willis_, no it logs me in thencrashes and takes me back to the login screen
<Dr_willis_> and the crash/error messages are?
<xbehave> well the only 1 i see is to do with freefontpath and everybody says it cant be causeing the error
<Dr_willis_> xbehave,  back to the login screen? you dident try it with KDM NOT running then. Or are you refering to the Console Login: prompt?
<Dr_willis_> Somthing seems very odd. here. I think ya need to sumamrize the problem.
<xbehave> i shut down kdm (by choosing console login) then loged in and it loged me in to tty6 fine
<turazoor> right.... i logged into live version and it doesn't load one of the modules that this version does, so where was that blacklist again lol
<Dr_willis_> KDM starts - but you cant login,  'startx' from a console = crashes?
<Dr_willis_> as a test. make a new user, see if they can login into X from KDM.
<xbehave> yes, and sudo startx from console = it starts but i cant do anything usefull
<xbehave> how do i make a new user from console?
<Dr_willis_> make a .xinitrc file in the root users home dir /root with the line 'startkde' :)
<Dr_willis_> adduser bgates
<Dr_willis_> will add a user.
<dwidmann> hmm, that's interesting ... the slowness of these sftp file transfers seems to be linked to a problem in the kio slave ...
<Dr_willis_> startx reads the .xinitrc file normalluy
<Dr_willis_> well work time for me. byeeeeeeeeee.
<turazoor> can someone tell me where the blacklist has disappeared off too, i cant find it lol!
<tim> :( I clearscreened
<turazoor> tim: lol
<tim> someone copy paste the blacklist file path from a few minutes ago?
<turazoor> tim: y can u lol
<turazoor> oh yeah u cleared
<genii> I think /etc/modprobe.d
<turazoor> i think there was a bit on the end genii
<marciomra> how do you do?
<tim> so go "ls /etc/modprobe.d" to get a list
<genii> turazoor: /etc/modprobe.d is the directory you want. In there make the file blacklist
<marciomra> wht hi counter amsn mi?
<turazoor> do i need to logoff to activate the new blacklist??
<tim> can anyone got a fstab line for mounting an anonymous samba network share?
<dwidmann> turazoor: should probably reboot, or at least modprobe -r the module
<turazoor> module not found, i'm guessing that mean its blacklisted
<tim> fstab: just a copy paste, known working
<Menda> hi
* Menda is away: Gone away for now.
<meekus> is there a way to log out in KDE via a konsole command?
<tsdgeos> via dcop yes
<tsdgeos> not sure of the actual command line you need though
<meekus> kk.  at least that points me in the right direction :) ty kindly
<meekus> excellent - think I found it: dcop kdesktop default logout
<flake> I need to talk to a vi user
<tinin>  Hi, could someone explain me what should I do to know if my soundcard supports midis?
<ptfd9100> vmplayer problems, anyone help?
<flake> i think i have an extra LF or CR on the end of a line, how do I fix it using vi ?   I know J will join the lines..
<NickPresta> !midi | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<tinin> thanx
<tinin> But is timidity always needed to play midi?
<owl> hmmm. how to integrate a kdm-theme?
<tinin> even windows and my chap cellphone supports midi out of the box
<tinin> *cheap
<Turazoor> ok, why isn't this blacklisting i've placed RT25usb into the blacklist but it's still loading
<Turazoor> is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, just for Modules? and is RT25usb different from a module as it appears to be a driver, if it is does anyone know how to disable it
<dwidmann> Turazoor: that's interesting, keep in mind also that it is *case sensitive*
<Turazoor> yep! fort that the first time it didn't blacklist lol
<Turazoor> dwidmann: so how can i go about removing it?
<dwidmann> Turazoor: well, "sudo modprobe -r modulename", make sure that the case is correct (ie: it's case sensitive), same goes for in the blacklist file (case sensitive)
<genii> everything in *nix is case sensitive
<dwidmann> pretty much yeah
<Turazoor> dwidmann: it's says it cant be found!
<Turazoor> but i know it's correct because i have seen it in dmesg
<dwidmann> :s
<dwidmann> turazoor, check it in lsmod?
<genii> Turazoor: Also make sure you put a newline after the last entry you have there. in other words, go to the end of the last word of the last line and then hit enter once or twice to put some empty lines under that one.
<emilsedgh> is there any plan to replace OO.o with Koffice2 after its release?
<Turazoor> dwidmann: it's not appearing in lsmod but it isn't loaded at the moment because its casuing problems it loads as soon as i plug the device in
<chris_> hi all. Just installed fiesty and have got really quiet and distorred sound - anyone had this?
<NickPresta> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chris_> thanks, i'll check those out
<Turazoor> dwidmann: and i have put a newline lol!
<meekus> Where can I change my network card speed down to 10mbs half duplex?
<Turazoor> meekus: eiwwww.... 10mbps y wud u wanna do that?
<meekus> for testing :)
<Turazoor> meekus: kk
<Turazoor> meekus: lol.... good for u
<dwidmann> Turazoor: plug it in, then lsmod, copy _ paste me the relevant line, also copy + paste the relevant line from your blacklist file.
<meekus> I am getting weird networking issues, and think it may be network speed.  (I am grasping at straws lol)
<Turazoor> dwidmann: will take me awhile cos its slow when i plug in
<Turazoor> dwidmann: blacklist line = blacklist RT25usb
<Turazoor> dwidmann: ok, the other three modules that i want installed are there but no RT25usb in lsmod
<NickPresta> meekus, you can use `ethtool` or `mii-tool` to change duplex settings and such. Don't forget to restart the network after
<meekus> NickPresta: ahh kk.  ty kindly :)
<Turazoor> ?
<genii> meekus: Or you can do:  sudo ifconfig eth0 down speed 10       then just sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<genii> meekus: speeds: 10=10Mb/half 20=10Mb/full 100=100Mb/half 200=200Mb/full
<Turazoor> dwidmann: heres it in dmesg  1178.601942]  RT25usb  Driver version 1.0.0
<genii> meekus: 200=100Mb/full   rather :)
<Turazoor> anywhere on the internet that i can check what files in kubuntu are?
<turazoor> does anyone know anything about RT25usb, and how i might go about blocking it?
<paco> xorg restarts everytime i login, and i get an error to do with xauth locking ~/.xauthority when i startx while already loged in
<SubNet> Guten Abend!
<jake_> Hello
<titanix88> hi
<SubNet> Hab ein Problem mit Kaffeine: Der Player zeigt nur vllig verschobene Videos an ...
<titanix88> english plz.
<jake_> Does anyone know if there is a Graphic User Interfaced MUSH or MUD client for Kubuntu?
<SubNet> Das sieht aus, als wrde er jede Pixel-Zeile verschieben
<jake_> And if not, I need help installing TinyFugue
<titanix88> what's the prob?
<llutz> !de |  SubNet
<ubotu> SubNet: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> llutz: Thanks. I had forgotten weither it was "de" or "ge" for some reason...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Started to type ge...
<jake_> I've unpacked the file, compiled and installed, but for some reason, I am still unable to use the tf command from it's location
<titanix88> any error?
<jake_> Say's it doesn't recognize the command
<titanix88> jake_: a paste plz.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jake_: "gnome-mud" and "gmoo" are the only graphical MUD clients that show up for me in apt-search
<jake_> bash: tf: command not found
<titanix88> jake_: maybe ./tf
<titanix88> or do what WhtWolfTeraDyne says.
<jake_> Alright, I'll try that. I'm a little new to Linux, but I thought a gnome app wouldn't run on a KDE desktop?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jake_: Any linux app will run on any desktop, as long as the needed libraries are installed.
<jake_> or am I getting desktops and kernals mixed up again or something?
<Arwen> a GNOME app will not run on a normal KDE desktop
<Arwen> but if you install enough parts of GNOME, it will work
<titanix88> jake_: i am having a edubuntu+kubuntu mixup.running amarok firefox konsole simutaneously!!
<jake_> ah. So, where did you find gnome-mud then? on Adept?
<dwidmann> installing that program will drag all its gnome dependencies along with it, so nothing to worry about arwen, jake_
<dwidmann> jake_: sure
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jake_: Using a Konsole window, I used "apt-search". It should be in Adept, though.
<jake_> I can't find it in adept. I'll try konsole.
<jake_> thanks for your help everyone :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info gnome-mud
<ubotu> gnome-mud: The GNOME MUD client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.7-1build2 (feisty), package size 363 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<titanix88> jake_: we don't accept prepaid thnx ;)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jake_: You need the Universe repositories enabled to get it.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !repos | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jake_> Suddenly I remember what I did wrong. I've yet to enable the other ones.
<jake_> I've just got the default set up. I've used Kubuntu before but I;m rusty :p
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_o; Konsole just exploded on me. No traceback or anything...
<titanix88> jake_: sudo apt-get update ???
<jake_> Hmm?
<Remo_A> sudo sudoku
<Remo_A> man -o man
<jake_> Hmm... I've activated all of the repertoirs, is this wise?
<titanix88> just make sure ur packages list is updated(incase of live cds)
<titanix88> wise as me :)
<tinin> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dwidmann> Remo_A: man -k woman
<owl> ^^
<Remo_A> get string from object
<owl> might Remo_A wanna strip a bit? ^^
<Remo_A> hehe
<jake_> Hmm. I appear to be upgrading Kubuntu itself, so I'll be logging out so I can restart in a moment. I installed from a rather old CD.
<jake_> Heh, it's going to take over an hour to download anyway.
<jcolvin> Hey you guys
<titanix88> jake_: 0_O
<jcolvin> Im a newbie and am having problems installing apps
<dwidmann> jcolvin: do tell
<owl> *sigh* apt-get install empty-trash-can coffee
<owl> apt-get clean
<owl> i want this for my room
<Angelus> can someone help me with the folowwing error please??? http://rafb.net/p/eAh4Ao56.html :|
<Angelus> i really need to install this driver for my webcam
<jcolvin> im new to linux and dont even know where to start
<dwidmann> jake_: how old is rather old, because in that case it may be more efficient to download and burn an iso image.
<jcolvin> with installing apps
<dwidmann> jcolvin, first place to start should be k-menu -> add/remove programs :)
<titanix88> jcolvin : hi
<jcolvin> ok
<jake_> About a month or so. But I don't think it'll be any quicker to download and burn a fresh iso
<jcolvin> the downloaded file looks like this...
<jcolvin> sav-linux-6-i386.tgz
<dwidmann> jcolvin, not to scare you away or anything, but it looks like you'll have to compile that yourself
<jcolvin> oh really
<titanix88> jcolvin : try default repository.it's not like windows where u dload a .exe and install it.
<dwidmann> titanix88: it's not in the repos, I just checked.
<jcolvin> any documentation that would help me so you dont have to explain it all to me
<dwidmann> erm, that would be handy, let me check around for that
<dwidmann> this will be a good start
<dwidmann> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jake_> Hehe, because I have a nice fast internet connection, it's only going to take another 20 minutes
<Angelus> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dwidmann> jake_: typically a dist-upgrade is about 500mb, you said you think you're upgrading, to which version of kubuntu?
<jake_> 7.04
<dwidmann> jake_: if you're upgrading from something older than edgy, then I wish you luck, they advise against going straight from dapper or edgy (or older versions) to feisty
<jake_> This is definitely feisty
<jake_> I think I'm just upgrading from an older version of feisty
<dwidmann> jake_: just grabbing the small backports and updates that have popped up since it came out then ... I see.
<dwidmann> I still have a 122mb download to go on my laptops upgrade to gutsy :(
<d0uglas> would someone kindly recommend an imap server for a machine that will be heavy on "public" folders rather than just inboxes? ... ideally something that isn't too tricky to configure
<genii> There should be something like DownThemAll for the apt downloads....
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about 5x faster updates
<dwidmann> genii: closest you'll come is to put 5 mirrors in your sources.list ..... hehehe
<genii> dwidmann: I'm getting the glimmering of an idea now though :)
<dwidmann> genii: ooh, do tell.
<genii> dwidmann: A replacement for whatever apt-get is using to d/l off the mirrors, one that can split the d/l into 5 parts like DTA does for instance
<genii> likely wget or get
* genii remembers to pay more attention to what's pulling the repo files down next time
<dwidmann> genii: something like axel maybe?
<genii> hmm
<genii> Or maybe to cal wget with -c option 5 times etc. but then how to splice...
<dwidmann> I noticed something interesting about apt when I installed debian etch a while back ... instead of redownloading the Packages file from the server everytime it uses patches instead. I wonder how long til we get to see this in ubuntu ....
<jake_> Is it safe to download packages on adept while the distribution package is also running?
<jake_> distribution upgrade*
<genii> jake_: no
<dwidmann> jake_: it's okay, because it won't let you do anything dangerous
<genii> dwidmann: Yes, diffs make much more sense
<dwidmann> the apt lock file will stop you.
<jake_> Gotcha. Only 5 minutes left on the upgrade anyway. I'm gonna log out, restart and all that fun stuff. Be back in a few.
<dwidmann> hope he didn't try to restart while it was still mid-upgrade, oh well.
<enry> goodbye
<lnx_> what are the best graphical icq clients ( gnome and kde and xfce if there are ) ?
<dwidmann> inx_: kopete works well enough for me, gaim/pidgin should work also
<hak5fan> I've just installed compiz fusion How can I get it to start when I log in?
<Mr_Sonoma> lnx_, i use kopete for all my IM stuff
<lnx_> Mr_Sonoma , its almost perfect just i doesnt allow me to copy user away message
<Mr_Sonoma> hak5fan, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<lnx_> hak5fan , click ALT + F2 and type there "compiz --replace"
<hak5fan> Mr_Sonoma: Thanks
* Menda|AFK is back.
<genii> AFK experimenting
<Mr_Sonoma> lnx_, it dont let you copy away messages?
<hak5fan> lnx_: I've started it like that but I want it to auto start when I log on
<lnx_> Mr_Sonoma , you know what i mean i away message ?
<flavia> hi, what do I need to rip mp3s from an audio cd with k3b?
<rjune_> k3b doesn't rip mp3s
<Mr_Sonoma> hak5fan, there was a wiki i used to have for beryl to add it to your session types when your logging on. but i dont have that bookmarked anymore. like i said #ubuntu-effects should be able to help
<rjune_> there's an IO Slave you can use to do it, audiocd:// or some such If I remember right
<genii> Bah. Forgot i had a 200Gb hd nfs mounted and did updatedb
<rjune_> ouch
<Mr_Sonoma> lnx_, you mean you cant save your away reason/message?? or when you recieve a message while you are away?
* genii listens to the server hd crackle
<flavia> rjune_: I found that it's possible, I suppose I just need some additional library
<lnx_> Mr_Sonoma , no for example some one of my friends have
<lnx_> "i will back in 30 mins" , and i want to copy it i cant
<flavia> rjune: ok found it, tnx anyway
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I create a trashcan on my desktop in kubuntu?
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: mspaint? j/k ... anyhow, right click the desktop, create a link to a location, for the location use trash:/ and for the name call it Trash
<MetaMorfoziS> CPrgmSwR2 > create a simple textfile
<MetaMorfoziS> an fill it with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35702/
<MetaMorfoziS> and name it for.ex trash.desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> dwidmann > that's not enough
<MetaMorfoziS> that isn't indicates the stat of the trash (empty or not)
<MetaMorfoziS> but this does.
<Mr_Sonoma> lnx_, theres the set status message icon looks like a pencil and piece of paper, you can do it there. seems like there's a way to save them too but im not finding it right now.
<Mr_Sonoma> lnx_, but it will use your last away message next time you set your status to away
<CPrgmSwR2> MetaMorfoziS: where did you get that information?
<Minnozz> I was trying to compile the drivers for my wireless network adapter (RTL8187) and I got this error: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=931
<MetaMorfoziS> from my desktop:)
<Minnozz> what do I have to do?
<MetaMorfoziS> But first somewhere from google:)
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<lnx_> Mr_Sonoma , im not talking about my status message , see my friend have URL in his status message and i want to copy it to the browser do you under stand what i want todo ?
<turazoor> anyone know a good driver download site, so i can download win drivers for ndiswrapper, cos the girlfriend lost the cd
<CPrgmSwR2> MetaMorfoziS: Thnx
<MetaMorfoziS> np
<turazoor> lnx_: y dont u just write it out, its not usually possible
<soa2ii> turazoor: still not runningn??
<soa2ii> running
<turazoor> soa2ii: nope! its going to drive me insane
<lnx_> turazoor , waht you mean write it out ?
<turazoor> just look at the PM and write it straight into ur browser
<soa2ii> lnx_: turazoor searches his driver for his wlan chipset...
<soa2ii> i think he uses a broadcom chipset but i do not really know wich particular veriosn...
<soa2ii> version...
<turazoor> nah its ralink
<soa2ii> sure?
<turazoor> its the r23 or summit hang on
<lnx_> turazoor , :( i know that i can copy it by hand but it slower . . .
<soa2ii> hm... turazoor you really should watch for linux drivers first ;)
<turazoor> ok
<prak> does anyone know how to unlock the database in kubuntu for adept?
<soa2ii> go and get some atheros chipsets... then you'll be able to crack some wlans, too ;)
<soa2ii> prak: what do you mean?
<soa2ii> do you want to add new repositories?
<jughead> I took the "auto eth1" line out of my /etc/network/interfaces file in order to decrease boot time - and it worked.  Howecver, knetworkmanager doesn't have options for wireless networks anymore.  How can I fix it?
<soa2ii> maybe you should have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<prak> soa2ii: my adept/synaptic crashed and when i reopened it, it asks me to unlock the database
<turazoor> ok then peeps! Where the cheapest wlan adaptor thats going to work straight away!
<soa2ii> hm... weird...
<soa2ii> what do you get if you do "sudo aptitude update" in a console?
<soa2ii> and prak?
<Minnozz> Does anybody know why linux/config.h can't be found?
<soa2ii> no sorry...
<llutz> Minnozz: because you haven't installed and configured kernel-sources
<soa2ii> has this smth to do with your kernel?
<soa2ii> i would have a look at the kernel packages....
<soa2ii> linux-src-generic or so...
<Minnozz> hmm how can I do that?
<soa2ii> open a terminal
<soa2ii> and try
<soa2ii> aptitude search linux
* Menda is away: Gone away for now.
<Minnozz> done
<soa2ii> and look for packages with src in its name
<llutz> linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<soa2ii> yes maybe this one (:
<prak> soa2ii: http://pastebin.ca/676123
<soa2ii> i'm sorry... i am at my girfriend and just sitting here with my macbook
<turazoor> soa2ii: it's the Ralink r73 chipset, the system has set it up, hence i think the presence of RT73usb module in lsmod but its the bloody rt25usb driver thats f**king it up
<Minnozz> yes it's in the list
<soa2ii> turazoor: sry... i dont have any further ideas right now...
<turazoor> soa2ii dat kewl
<soa2ii> Minnozz: try th sources then
<turazoor> just explaining ova and ova in the hope that someone on here will lol
<soa2ii> well prag ill see...
<soa2ii> prak: have you already add some new repositories?
<prak> no
<soa2ii> hm ok
<prak> i freshly reinstalled kubuntu a while ago
<soa2ii> have you tried dpkg --configure -a ?
<Minnozz> soa2ii: you mean aptitude search sources ?
<soa2ii> no Minnozz
<soa2ii> sudo aptitude install linux-source
<soa2ii> and then try to make your module again
<Minnozz> thanks a lot
<Minnozz> downloading now
<soa2ii> Minnozz
<soa2ii> you do not knowwheter it works...
<llutz> Minnozz: you have to configure the sources and at least to start compiling the kernel. then config.h will be created
<soa2ii> wait with your cheers ;)
<syst> hello how do i do to join a serveur in french with Konversation
<soa2ii> Minnozz: what are you going to install?
<llutz> !fr | syst
<ubotu> syst: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Minnozz> soa2ii: driver for my WLAN
<soa2ii> what is its name?
<syst> thanks a lot
<Minnozz> Realtek RTL8187
<soa2ii> well i think this one should work fine out of the box.... doesnt it?
<Minnozz> i can't connect to my network
<Minnozz> timeout while connecting
<soa2ii> hm... i'll see... mom
<Minnozz> and a friend said i had to install the drivers
<Minnozz> this is actually my first day at Linux
<soa2ii> Minnozz: have you tried sudo modprobe r818x ?
<Minnozz> no, not yet, what's that?
<soa2ii> it loads the module for your chipset...
<soa2ii> maybe you should try this one first ;)
<Minnozz> doesn't give any output, is that right? =\
<llutz> Minnozz: no output=no error
<Minnozz> but it didn't even ask for my password
<soa2ii> moment...
<soa2ii> does lsmod | grep 818x offer any output?
<Minnozz> yes it does
<lysdexia> Hi all. I'm trying to set up a feisty box as a wireless access point. I'm fairly sure the crapulous linksys USB (wusb54g) adapter I have been playing with will not actually do the trick. Is there a list of adapters that can successfully be used in an AP?
<soa2ii> fine
<soa2ii> lysdexia: are you sure ubuntu is the right OS for setting up an AP?
<soa2ii> Minnozz: does you wlan work now?
<llutz> lysdexia: use an atheros-chipset. madwifi does the trick in 10 seconds
<lysdexia> The adapter works fine if there is an ap in range.
<lysdexia> But I can't seem to find info on setting it up as an ap.
<lysdexia> brb
<Minnozz> it hangs at 28% (activation stage: configuring device) ...
<soa2ii> hm....
<figdor> hi! i'm noob ^^ i got two problems using kubuntu. first is my screen resolution, its 1024*768 - can i get it higher? second theres my mousesensitivity, it's way to high (already 1.0 in the options) can i get it lower? please. THANKS :)
<soa2ii> what does iwconfig say?
<soa2ii> figdor: these are all X-Server settings...
<turazoor> Calling All Geniuses.................!
<soa2ii> you can set you screen resolution directly in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<figdor> hmm
<figdor> i have to type that in the command menu?
<soa2ii> figdor:
<soa2ii> try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<waylandbill> turazoor: I'm sure everyone thinks they're a genius. :-D
<Minnozz> soa2ii: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=932
<waylandbill> figdor: in a konsole
<turazoor> waylandbill: well i need a genius, that is actually a genius when it comes to killing things in kubuntu
<soa2ii> Minnozz: maybe just restart... windows like :P
<waylandbill> turazoor: what's your trouble?
<soa2ii> figdor: do ou have your texteditor open?
<Minnozz> lol
<Minnozz> i'll try
<figdor> bash: sudo: command not found
<soa2ii> ?? :D
<figdor> i can open it?
<soa2ii> figdor: open a terminal
<soa2ii> like "Konsole"
<figdor> ok
<llutz> Minnozz: type "iwlist s"
<soa2ii> and then type
<soa2ii> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rustalot> KNetworkManager isn't working properly: It doesn't show any wireless networks, even though iwlist scan shows 6.
<lysdexia> iwconfig shows the interface, no problem. My problem is not with the device itself as a client, but actually finding a device that will work properly as an access point.
<lysdexia> (sorry for the delay)
<figdor> hmm
<llutz> lysdexia: you need special hardware/drivers which support AP-mode
<soa2ii> figdor: ok?
<llutz> lysdexia: like madwifi
<Minnozz> llutz: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=933
<figdor> yeah
<soa2ii> fine
<figdor> theres alot of
<figdor> text :/
<lysdexia> Ah. Thanks very much llutz.
<phpcode> is there a command that gives me info about the system, system memory ect??
<soa2ii> figdor: yes great
<soa2ii> go down with ypur curser
<llutz> Minnozz: your AP is switched on and works?
<soa2ii> until you reach the resolution section
<waylandbill> figdor: conf(iguration) files tend to.
<Minnozz> it worked an hour ago on windows....
<figdor> 2sec
<waylandbill> Minnozz: you could try ndiswrapper possibly.
<Minnozz> that's the windows driver emulator, right?
<llutz> Minnozz: then your driver seems not to work, follow waylandbill
<Fusion_> hi. i need help. can someone tell me why the only way i can play VCDs is by typing - mplayer vcd://2 - in a terminal. mplayer, xine ui, gxine, totem, kaffeine - all of these can't. i didn;t have this problem with edgy. thanks
<figdor> yeah, section "screen"
<lysdexia> Ah. That's got it. I can get it from here. Appreciate the help llutz. (sometimes it just takes the word ... ya know? :-)
<soa2ii> figdor: right...
<godstorm> i have a ?
<godstorm> how can i use the same Sound Card
<godstorm> to Listen and Talk On TS
<soa2ii> figdor: just add under the depth 24 section the resolution you want
<godstorm> ?
<figdor> ?
<figdor> and that
<figdor> is just that?
<figdor> and then just close the window?
<soa2ii> n
<soa2ii> no
<soa2ii> strg + x is exit
<soa2ii> and you eed to save the file
<godstorm> can you help me?
<soa2ii> then you have to restart you x-server
<soa2ii> figdor: do ou have a second pc there?
<figdor> nope
<llutz> Minnozz: "sudo rmmod r818x"
<soa2ii> figdor: damn...
<Minnozz> gives no output
<figdor> ?!
<llutz> Minnozz: fine
<soa2ii> maybe, if you've made a mistake, you get a console on restart...
<llutz> Minnozz: you'll need the xp-drivers for ndiswrapper
<figdor> wtf
<Fusion_> hi. i need help. can someone tell me why the only way i can play VCDs is by typing - mplayer vcd://2 - in a terminal. mplayer, xine ui, gxine, totem, kaffeine - all of these can't. i didn't have this problem with edgy. thanks
<soa2ii> just change your things and everything will be fine again... ok?
<godstorm> ?
<soa2ii> figdor: if you get an error
<figdor> my linux is fucked
<godstorm> lol
<soa2ii> do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf again
<Minnozz> llutz: is that hard to install?
<llutz> Minnozz: if you speak italian :) http://lucaberna.netsons.org/2007/04/23/ubuntu-festy-ndiswrapper-realtek-rtl-8187-asus-p5w-dh-deluxe/
<figdor> ok
<llutz> Minnozz: not really
<soa2ii> and remove your changes
<figdor> gr8
<godstorm> any one here?
<soa2ii> then everything will like now
<figdor> and how do i restart the xserver?
<soa2ii> now you can restart your x-server
<figdor> how?
<soa2ii> logout
<figdor> hmm
<soa2ii> and choose "restart x-server"
<Minnozz> llutz: too bad, only Dutch, English and a little German, French and Latin
<soa2ii> from the menu
<figdor> can i close the konsole
<figdor> ?
<soa2ii> yes
<soa2ii> i thing nano is away
<soa2ii> isnt it?
<llutz> Minnozz: important in that link are only the blue-underlayed commands, follow them if you have got your win.drivers ready
<Minnozz> llutz: ok i'll try
<soa2ii> i hope figdor will be back (:
<Minnozz> llutz: do I need to have anything installed before i follow that guide?
<llutz> Minnozz: i guess ndiswrapper is already installed
<Turazoor> soa2ii: I FIXED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Turazoor> YAY!
<soa2ii> Turazoor: yes?
<soa2ii> what was it? (:
<llutz> Minnozz: otherwise: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<Turazoor> i blacklisted rt2570 cos that was what was loading the rt25usb
<Turazoor> soa2ii: but now it stalls on connection, trying to configure device lol!
<soa2ii> :/
<Turazoor> soa2ii: its just problem after problem lol !
<soa2ii> yes... linux and wlan...
<Turazoor> but at least it aint lagging da system lol!
<soa2ii> i hate those restrictive manufactures...
<Turazoor> soa2ii: so u reckon belkin have stopped it against use from linux?
<soa2ii> figdor is away such a long time... i think he destructs his xorg.conf :(
<soa2ii> Turazoor: no not really... but there are "nice" manufactures and those who are not so nice...
<Turazoor> ok then
<Minnozz> what exactly is gksu
<knuffi> hallo
<llutz> Minnozz: forget that line
<soa2ii> Minnozz: i think some sudo frontend for GNOME
<Minnozz> can I just skip it?
<llutz> Minnozz: use "sudo nano /etc/...."
<soa2ii> Minnozz: where does it appear?
<llutz> soa2ii: http://lucaberna.netsons.org/2007/04/23/ubuntu-festy-ndiswrapper-realtek-rtl-8187-asus-p5w-dh-deluxe/
<Minnozz> I don't speak Italian so I can't read the comments
<llutz> Minnozz: open nano and add a line "blacklist rt8187"
<soa2ii> he all... i am sorry but my girlfriend has smth better to do ;)
<Minnozz> what's nano?
<llutz> soa2ii: let's do her alone
<soa2ii> i hope you "understand" ;)
<llutz> Minnozz: an editor
<soa2ii> llutz: i don't know if that works ;)
<soa2ii> Minnozz: nano is like terminal-kate ;)
<llutz> Minnozz:"sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<llutz> soa2ii: scary IF it works
<soa2ii> well... have fun then and greet figdor if he'll be back once ;)
<soa2ii> llutz: :P (:
<soa2ii> good night
<llutz> gn
<Minnozz> lol
<Minnozz> this explains
<llutz> Minnozz: enter above command into a konsole
<vc> daaaamn
<Minnozz> yeah I did
<vc> the OS is sooooo slow now....
<Minnozz> they're already blacklisted
<Minnozz> that probably why it doesn't work
<llutz> Minnozz: fine, CTRL-X to leave
<Minnozz> # buggy driver causes kernel BUG on load (Ubuntu: #78255, #88430)
<llutz> Minnozz: hehe, known crap
<Minnozz> so I can follow the guide from there on?
<apocalypto> Hi everyone, quick question. My university has a WPA2 Enterprise with Dynamic WEP type wireless. Knetworkmanager doesnt connect to such networks. Rather I cant specify key type as dynamic WEP. Is there some other *GUI* front end which can be used?
<sk1t3lles> Hi I am looking to setup a basic firewall for kubuntu like i want to block X11 ports, disable source routing, icmp packets, syn and smurf attacks, can anyone point me to a site that offers information on doing this for kubuntu or ubuntu
<llutz> Minnozz: follow from "ndiswrapper..." after you got the win.driver unpacked to a directory
<Minnozz> llutz: do I need win98 driver?
<llutz> Minnozz: win98 or xp
<Minnozz> good
<llutz> Minnozz: i'm not sure, never used ndiswrapper myself
<Minnozz> because there is no 98
<figdor> wheres that dude that helped me before
<llutz> figdor: he has to do a hard job in real-life
<Fusion_> hi. i need help. can someone tell me why the only way i can play VCDs is by typing - mplayer vcd://2 - in a terminal. mplayer, xine ui, gxine, totem, kaffeine - all of these can't. thanks
<cbtis155> hola atodos , decasualidad alguien abla espaol
<llutz> !es | cbtis155
<ubotu> cbtis155: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<figdor> hmm
<figdor> its just
<figdor> i made a change in the
<figdor> config?
<cbtis155> gracias
<figdor> now i can boot two of the same OS'
<figdor> before there was only one
<figdor> and its veeeeery slow now
<Turazoor> can anyone help!
<Turazoor> i have some source gzs
<buti> hi.
<Turazoor> being a noob to linux, i'm not quite sure what to do with em, i need to use ndiswrapper for my wlan card, but wot do i do lol
<apocalypto> Please help. Is there a way I could connect to a wireless connection that has WPA2 Enterprise with Dynamic WEP? I want a GUI tool
<buti> how can i help improve (k)ubuntu for the macbookpro3
<lnx_> someone know how to print in kubuntu with CANON PIXMA IP1500 ?
<blackchaos> can sum 1 give me the command so that i can be able 2 edit my grub boot menu list
<llutz> blackchaos: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blackchaos> k thx alot
<drif> blackchaos: or kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Turazoor> hi peeps.... what this mean
<Turazoor>     4. Check your install (load module, bring interface up and scan):
<Turazoor>         # modprobe rt73 [debug=<mask>
<Turazoor> what is the debug all about?
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: thats all it gave you?
<go11um> Hi everybody
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: and as well... is that a manual page, or a error message?
<go11um> may i ask a question about wifi ?
<Turazoor> thats a manual
<nosrednaekim> hey go11um
<nosrednaekim> go ahead
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: it's part of a manual for setting up wlan rt73 source files!
<go11um> i ve kubuntu feisty with a wag311 (atheros AR5212 a/b/G)
<prak> does anyone know how to mount a new external hard drive?
<prak> that's already formatted?
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: ah ok... first you have to modprobe the kernel module with the command "sudo modprobe rt73"
<Turazoor> ah ha
<Turazoor> *huh#
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: and the run "iwconfig and see if it sees your device
<go11um> if i stop to use my wifi connexion for 5 minutes then no more surf.
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: # ussually means "run as root" in manual files
<go11um> KNetworkmanager seems connected
<Turazoor> kk i get nothing back after running sudo modp....
<blackchaos> is there a notepad in kubuntu so that i can backup the original grub menu list just in case
<Turazoor> is that normal?
<nosrednaekim> go11um: it just dies on you?
<nosrednaekim> go11um: or doesn't work at all?
<go11um> but no more surf. till i refresh x time mye web page and then, knetwork manager reconnect
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: thats good. :)
<Turazoor> then
<nosrednaekim> blackchaos: kate?
<Turazoor> iwconfig right
<go11um> yep
<go11um> all is ok as i was connected
<blackchaos> is that the name of it?
<go11um> disable ipv6
<go11um> change nsswitch to file dns
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: in Linux... generally the less feedback, the better.
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: if i run iwconfig, wlan0 is there
<nosrednaekim> blackchaos: yeah.
<blackchaos> kk
<blackchaos> thx
<brs> hi a--
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: good! run "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<apocalypto> WPA2 Enterprise Dynamic WEP wireless support possible in kubuntu?
<prak> does anyone know how to mount a new external hard drive that's already formatted?
<nosrednaekim> hey brs
<nosrednaekim> apocalypto: WEP for sure.. WPA should work too
<brs> WPA no problem
<Turazoor> thats the feedback:    wlan0     No scan results
<lnx_> someone know how to print in kubuntu with CANON PIXMA IP1500 ?
<ivan300> does anyone here has kubuntu installe?
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: the other thing it says is run is ifconfig wlan0 up but that produces wlan0     No scan results
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: most of us do
<Turazoor> **** no sorry that produces SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: you can see your AP in windows?
<Turazoor> yep
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: can you help me make it run??
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: knetworkmanager is saying it can see anything either
<apocalypto> @nosrednaekim: It doesnt.. My univ uses WPA2 Enterprose with Dynamic WEP. I cant specify Dynamic WEP as keytype in knetworkmanager. The option is there in nm-applet
<go11um> could'u help me ??
<jake__> Wheee. it's me again. Thanks for your help earlier everyone. I'm finally upgraded and back in action :)
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: you want to install?
<nosrednaekim> apocalypto: oh.. dynamic WEP. IDK.
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: you have to run ifconfig commands as root
<Turazoor> ok
<joseph1110216> i set u a network on windows, how do i get rid of it now?
<go11um> ok so no solution for my wifi issue.....
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: no i got it installed and i can open the configurator but it wont run i dont know how to make it run and make the effects take place
<brs> gollum - whats your issue? didnt get it
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: still showing no access points
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: is this a laptop?
<apocalypto> @nosrednaekim: Thanks anyways. nm-applet works in KDE as well. But it doesnt remember my settings. I have to type it everytime
<go11um> have an issue with an atheros AR5212 pci board
<brs> ok
<go11um> it's not a laptop....
<brs> whats the prob?
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: no desktop
<jake__> Hmm. I love Adept package manager.
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: I was thinking wireless swtiches.. but OK.
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: the wlan is usb
<go11um> if i use my connexion no probs... but if i stop to use my wifi connexion for 5 minutes then no more surf
<nosrednaekim> oh.... usb. is it known to be suported?
<brs> hmmm
<go11um> knetwork manager is connected
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: yep
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: oh.. you want beryl?
<go11um> if i refresh x time a web page then knetwork manager reconnect to my ap
<brs> it stays connected but no traffic goes through?
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: i got compiz fusion
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor:ok.. is there a tutorial somehwere for that cipset?
<go11um> yrp
<go11um> yep
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: i just wanna run it
<go11um> i have disabled thipv6
<nosrednaekim> !compiz | ivan300
<ubotu> ivan300: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brs> ok
<go11um> and modified nsswitch hosts entry to file dns
<brs> i had a very similar problem on my laptop
<brs> turned out to be a setting on the router though
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: yes i used it for install but i cant run it with compiz --replace
<go11um> yep i can understand that on a laptop
<brs> what router or ap is it?
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: what video card do you have?
<go11um> it a french ap FREEBOX
<go11um> i'm using WPA TKIP/AES
<brs> ok, never came across one of these
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: i dont know, u can try looking is u wish, its a ralink rt73 chipset
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: ati radeon xpress 200 i did run it on ubuntu but im new to kubuntu
<brs> i used a workaround then
<brs> until i figured it out
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: ah ok. you need XGL to get that running.
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: it's the Belkin 54g USB Network adaptor F5D7050 rev/version 3001uk
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: got it
<brs> sort of a keep alive signal
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: did you log in in a XGL session?
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: yes
<brs> but of course thats no solution
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: be back in a sec ill make sure
<go11um> yep its not a solution
<brs> did you check if there are any settings on the ap that could cuse this
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: what happens when you run compiz --replace?
<brs> cause
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: nothing
<go11um> it's like an energy saving mode
<brs> sounds like it
<brs> but wasnt with me
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: if you run it from the console..it must spit out some errors..
<brs> thats what i thought first
<go11um> it's not the ap !!
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: found a sort of manual to installation here: http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/belkin/index.html
<brs> it works fine under another OS?
<go11um> my wife is actually using kubuntu and me im on windows XP
<brs> ah, ic
<go11um> i've no issue with my ap
<brs> so xp it works fine then?
<go11um> but my wife not
<go11um> yes !
<ivan300> ok w8
<brs> ok
<go11um> it's not the ap
<brs> i see ;)
<go11um> actually no more surf from kubuntu
<go11um> but for me its ok
<brs> hmmm
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: ok im gonna call it a night, i've spent all day doing this!
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: ok. :)
<brs> really strange thing with a desktop
<go11um> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> g'day mate!
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: we'll be around when you want to try again
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: kk cheers
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: hey.. hows it going?
<jcolvin> I need some help!
<brs> wait a moment
<jcolvin> Im a newbie and keep getting an error
<Daisuke_Laptop> not too bad, loving the lappy, though there are a few things that could have been a little better thought out
<Daisuke_Laptop> jcolvin: what's the error?
<elite101> hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> and is there smoke emanating from your pc?
<elite101> :P what?
<jcolvin> it reads...The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: lol... manchicken loves his System76... hates dell ;)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> o_O...   let's take a look at this, shall we?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Daisuke_Laptop> perhaps
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<brs> gollum - u speak french?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jcolvin: did either of the commands it suggested help?  (bear in mind you have to preface them with sudo to run with superuser priveleges.
<go11um> yep
<jcolvin> how do you run with superuser privileges?
<brs> check if that is something
<Daisuke_Laptop> jcolvin: sudo <command>
<jcolvin> sorry im really new to using linux
<Daisuke_Laptop> not a problem, that's why we're here
<jake__> type 'sudo' then the command in Konsole
<brs> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=137500
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, today i'll be playing the role of a long-time debian user
<Daisuke_Laptop> rtfm!
<brs> sounded similar but my french is long gone :D
* Daisuke_Laptop takes a small bow
<jcolvin> so i go to run command and then type sudo <command>
<drif> Daisuke_Laptop: ehm..bit stereotypical ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> drif: that was the idea :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> jcolvin: it would be beneficial to open a terminal for this
<Daisuke_Laptop> don't be afraid of it, learn to embrace it :)
<jcolvin> how do you open a terminal?
<Daisuke_Laptop> alt+f2 and type konsole
<drif> Daisuke_Laptop: not sure about debian but that performance reminds me of #linux atleast
<Daisuke_Laptop> drif: i just picked an old-school established distro.  could have done slackware, suse, or red hat
<jcolvin> i get this syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: ints in the kmenu under system
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: hey i entered on my xgl and it lookd alll messed up not like last night
<jcolvin> I found it
<brs> gollum - was that of any use - it sounded like a similar problem :D
<jcolvin> now what do i type in?
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: like what looked messed up?
<pablitox> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: couldnt read anything everything was like lined
<prak> does anyone know how to mount a new external hard drive that's already formatted?
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: could you see any windows or anything?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jcolvin: try sudo apt-get update
<tatters> I got a centrino ipw2200 b/g wireless card it is being detected as eth1 but I am unable to enable the radio dmesg gives me [  159.368000]  ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Command timed out.
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: try doing Alt+f2 and then "compiz --replace"
<pablitox> como instalo messenger
<nosrednaekim> tatters: your wireless switch on?
<Daisuke_Laptop> tatters: this is going to sound dumb.  is it on?
<jcolvin> Type 'deb' is not known on line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's the problem
<pablitox> auxilio  s.o.s
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're going to need to do a little editing.  this is pretty painless
<jcolvin> ok
<tatters> yes it is enabled in BIOS and ifconfig eth1 up shows it enabled
<jcolvin> i have faith
<jcolvin> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> not in bios, on the front of the laptop.
<tatters> the button ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> aye
<nosrednaekim> tatters: isn't there a wifi button on your laptop?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jcolvin: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tatters> well the button not work with feisty without script , the button just turns on off in BIOS
<jcolvin> Could not find mime type
<jcolvin> application/octet-stream
<nosrednaekim> tatters: so push the switch and reboot.... I had to do that once.
<go11um> ive turned off avahi
<Daisuke_Laptop> uhbuh...  okay, i think my head just exploded
<Daisuke_Laptop> looks like something happened to your sources.list
<Daisuke_Laptop> is my best guess
<brs> gollum - was that of any use to you?
<go11um> on my ath0 PowerManagement is off
<tatters> strange my touchpad worked also in dapper but cannot drop n drag in feisty
<jcolvin> can it be fixed?
<go11um> don't know
<brs> sounded like a hit and it said resolved :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> gonna try something here
<Daisuke_Laptop> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is a site you should visit :)
<brs> its also all i could think off - not many more settings that could cause such a behavior unless the hardware is defective
<brs> i mean the card in the PC
<go11um> ok thank very much
<go11um> See Ulater
<jcolvin> Daisuke: it is still giving me errors when i went to source-o-matic and tried to make a new source list.
<jcolvin> it said
<jcolvin> Could not find mime type
<jcolvin> application/octet-stream
<brs> sure
<brs> hope it works it out
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: got any ideas on this one?
<jake__> I'm out. Bye everyone.
<nosrednaekim> who? jcolvin? when do these errors occur?
<jcolvin> when kate tries to open a file
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: run "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
* genii thinks about more coffee
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm seeing some odd markings around some things from jcolvin, am i the only one?
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: i still getting an error
<jcolvin> jcolvin@JC:~$ kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jcolvin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<jcolvin>   Major opcode:  145
<jcolvin>   Minor opcode:  3
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not an error to worry about
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Like the umlat over some letters etc?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's typical if you don't have a wacom tablet installed
<jcolvin>   Resource id:  0x0
<NickPresta> jcolvin, remove your wacom devices from your xorg.conf if you want to remove those. Don't worry about it
<jcolvin> Failed to open device
<jcolvin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<jcolvin>   Major opcode:  145
<Daisuke_Laptop> genii: yep
<jcolvin>   Minor opcode:  3
<jcolvin>   Resource id:  0x0
<jcolvin> Failed to open device
<Daisuke_Laptop> whoa there pardner!
<jcolvin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<jcolvin>   Major opcode:  145
<jcolvin>   Minor opcode:  3
<Daisuke_Laptop> be a little less free about pasting a ton to the channel
<jcolvin>   Resource id:  0x0
<jcolvin> Failed to open device
<jcolvin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<jcolvin>   Major opcode:  145
<jcolvin>   Minor opcode:  3
<jcolvin>   Resource id:  0x0
<jcolvin> Failed to open device
<jcolvin> NickPresta: i new so youe going to have to tell me how to do that
<jcolvin> daisuke: sorry
<NickPresta> jcolvin, don't worry about it right now. Fix your first problem
<jcolvin> NickPresta: how do i remove wacom from xorg.conf?
<Daisuke_Laptop> at this point, it's not a huge issue, it's completely harmless and will cause no problems
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: ok, what are you trying to do?
<jcolvin> jcolvin, remove your wacom devices from your xorg.conf if you want to remove those. Don't worry about it
<elite101> yahh* i just received Kubuntu 7.04 lol about 4of em'
<elite101> they smell brand new*
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: those are harmless, wat were you trying to do before that?
<jcolvin> to install a program
<jcolvin> I was trying to open the adept installer and the error message came up
<jcolvin> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jcolvin> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: I heard something about modifying your sources.list?
<genii> I think sudo apt-get update is in order
<nosrednaekim> IDK...i'm lost lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> scratch the source-o-matic step
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently there's a not-nice line in his sources.list that begins with "deb
<jcolvin> sudo apt-get update does not work
<jcolvin> i get Type 'deb' is not known on line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> typo in sources.list then
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, not " (that's just how it kindasorta looks here)
* genii passes around the coffee and a large bottle of Advil
* Daisuke_Laptop takes a couple
<jcolvin> so should i just reinstall kubuntu?
<genii> jcolvin: no
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. looks like an extra quote there.
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: no.
<jcolvin> lol
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" fo to line 48 and you will see a " character. remove it.
<nosrednaekim> *go
<genii> jcolvin: Just reopen again the file /etc/apt/sources.list for editing with:    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list        then go to line 48 where it has "deb   instead of just deb with no quote. Remove the quote. also if at the end of that line is a quote remove that too
<nosrednaekim> genii: kate doesn't work for him... nano.
<genii> nosrednaekim: Sorry, was typing all that before I looke dup at scroll LOL
<genii> nosrednaekim: Ah, OK
<nosrednaekim> quite all right my dear chap.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> and no, i'm not British :)
<jcolvin> i have gotten into the sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list file
<genii> Me either
<genii> nosrednaekim: I'll just spectate
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: go to line 48
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: how do i go to line 48?
<jcolvin> i see
<jcolvin>      [ line 1/51 (1%), col 1/1 (100%), char 0/2662 (0%) ] 
<jcolvin> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<jcolvin> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<nosrednaekim> down arrow?
<jcolvin> oh
<jcolvin> whoops
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: how do i know which line is 48?
<genii> jcolvin: The ^G and so on are tips for some shortcuts in nano. the ^ means the ctrl key.
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: use the down arrow...
* Daisuke_Laptop keeps the advil going around the circle
<nosrednaekim> ummm when you scroll down, that "1/51" will change to "2/51"etc
<lnx_> how i can choose my screen resulution ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1024x768, i choose you!
<nosrednaekim> lnx_: system settings-> display
* genii waits for jcolvin to reach line 48
<nosrednaekim> my bad... "monitor& display"
<jcolvin> line 48/51 reads
<jcolvin>      [ line 1/51 (1%), col 1/1 (100%), char 0/2662 (0%) ] 
<jcolvin> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<jcolvin> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<jcolvin> whoops
<jcolvin> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: no quotes anywhere near that line?maybe at the end of the previous line?
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: quotes on the next line 49 deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: ah.. ther you go... remove those.
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh... automatix..
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ivan300> nosrednaekim:hey im back
<Daisuke_Laptop> and this ^^ is why this vv exists
<Daisuke_Laptop> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ivan300> so what should i do??
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: how do i save it now? or can i just exit the shell?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, the factoid for automatix has been updated
<hellking> hi what is the  fast 2 put linux in  new pc with nothing in it?
<genii> jcolvin: By remove those    he means delete the " at front of the line   and the " at the end of the line
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: what you wanted me to do??
<jcolvin> genii: i have removed/deleted the quotes
<genii> jcolvin: You exit by ctr-q   then it will ask about saving. put Y for yes.
<genii> jcolvin: then after Y for yes hit enter to not change the filename
<genii> *ctr-q=ctrl-q
<jcolvin> [ XON ignored, mumble mumble ] 
<jcolvin> genii: thats what it said when i hit ctrl-q
<genii> jcolvin: Make sure you did ctrl-q and not alt-q
<Daisuke_Laptop> i thought exit in nano was ctrl-x
<winbond> do i need to compile firefox to run it on the 64bit kubuntu?
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Dammit yer right
<genii> jcolvin: ctrl-x
* genii headdesks
<genii> feel free to smack me around some
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: what did the XGL session look like?
<nosrednaekim> I think its ctrl +o
<Daisuke_Laptop> you should know by now that while i'm not always right, it happens every so often -_-
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: ctrl+o
<Daisuke_Laptop> ctrl-o saves
<Daisuke_Laptop> ctrl-x prompts to save then exits
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: ctrl-x worked
<cj__> hi. is there a regex i can use to match a group of patterns in any order? kinda like (foo|bar) but rather than or - and?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: ah.. gotcha..
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: I like the ctrl-x since then you don't have to do 2 steps like save then go back and exit
<nosrednaekim> cj__: I'm SURE there is... but this might not be the best cahennl for that question.
<Daisuke_Laptop> genii: same here
<genii> jcolvin: Anyhow now you should try again:    sudo apt-get update
<nosrednaekim> same here too :)
<fale_> hello
<khaije1> anyone know the difference between miro and democracy players?
<jcolvin> genii: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jcolvin> am i supposed to be in adminstrative mode?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> but this is a simpler issue
<Daisuke_Laptop> is adept open?
<genii> jcolvin: If you have adept open someplace on desktop close that window
<jcolvin> oh
<jcolvin> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jcolvin> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jcolvin> Reading package lists... Done
<jcolvin> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jcolvin> is that good?
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: not if you want any automatix stuff
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: how do i delete that automatix thing
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: we dont support automatix nor thier repos please see thier website for info on how to get support
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: its not easy if you installed anything from it
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: i haven installed anything from it
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i love that analysis of automatix there
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: than remove the repos from sources.list file and if you installed the automatix.deb remove it
<titanix88_> nosrednaekim: hi
<nosrednaekim> hello.
<nosrednaekim> so technically cutting eh?
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: im a newbie and you might have to explain that to me
* genii runs like hell from automatix!
<gnomefreak> but they may know if there are little peices handing out somewhere else
<jcolvin> how do i remove that automatix.deb?
<genii> Towards the vat of Advil and coffee
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: do you still have the full name of it
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: did you install anything via automatix?
<WonDerBoy> hello
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: he said no but automatix has a deb to install and it puts the repos in your sources.lsit
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: no
<gnomefreak> list even
<WonDerBoy> im new to the whole ubuntu/kubuntu thing
<nosrednaekim> WonDerBoy: ok...
<titanix88_> hey i just upgreded myself from user to contributor! i sumitted an wallpaper.tang da da
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: gnomefreak: ah ok
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: if you have the .deb somehwere just sudo dpkg -r filename.deb
<titanix88_> lame pesky contribution though...:(
<gnomefreak> replace filename with the file name of the automatix deb
<nosrednaekim> :)
* gnomefreak wishes i would have started with wallpapers
<nosrednaekim> titanix88_: if you are an artist, Kubuntu needs you!
<titanix88_> nosrednaekim: it was about edubuntu.plz give some comment. see the last pic(wiredubuntu) on the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas#preview
<nosrednaekim> ok
<t4m1n0> How can I set GRUB time to 3 seconds? now I have to wait automatically 8 seconds untill linux starts .. ??
<gnomefreak> t4m1n0: theres a setting in /boot/grub/menu/lst
<nosrednaekim> t4m1n0: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> t4m1n0: open it up in your fav. editor as sudo or kdesu and its right there maybe 4th section (depending on your set up)
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: i have no idea where the .deb is
<t4m1n0> gnomefreak, nosrednaekim thanks
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: well i cant see your folders but try find automatix or look where you download the rest of your files
<nosrednaekim> titanix88_: lol.. they ALL look great
<gnomefreak> find automatix being a command
<jake__> Hi everyone. It's me again.
<nosrednaekim> as in "find automatix"
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> hey
<Biovore> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nosrednaekim> Biovore: in this case we are eradicating it :)
<Biovore> yay
<jake__> I'd like some advice.
* gnomefreak cant find it on his system :(
<gnomefreak> jake__: what you need?
<Biovore> Its a good idea..  but it implementation is horrible..
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: i download files to my desktop and the only ones i see are sophos-av and wine-0.9.44
<jake__> I don't have a problem, as such, I was just wondering if anyone knows any fun utilities I can add and play with on a low memory machine.
<NickPresta> jake__, I like Supertux
<jake__> Plenty fo HDD Space, very little RAM on this machine.
<NickPresta> or did you actually mean utilities?
<titanix88_> nosrednaekim: u can order me a high res version as of our special irc acquintance;) lol
<jake__> Games and Utilities
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: open a terminal and type "cd Desktop" and then "ls"
<nosrednaekim> titanix88_: :)
<jake__> I've grabbed a few games already, but I like playing with utilities as well
<titanix88_> hi jake__
<jake__> Hey again titanix88
<jake__> particularly, any ascii art utilities?
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: that you most likely deleted it go into /var/cache/apt/archives and see if you see it if you do open anther terminal cd to home and sudo dpkg -r
<titanix88_> jake__: art utilities?
<gnomefreak> you just wan tto look in /var/cache/apt/archives dont delete anything
<gnomefreak> from inside there
<gnomefreak> jake__: imagemagic?
<jake__> not so much graphics, but letter art.
<gnomefreak> gimp maybe try apt-cache search ascii art
<jake__> like I said, just things that are fun to mess around with in general. Games, Utilities. Whatever.
<gnomefreak> and look through them
<jake__> got the gimp already :)
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: bash: /var/cache/apt/archives: is a directory
<gnomefreak> that should be a good start atleast
<elite101> hello
<jake__> I used the gimp on my windows machine already
<elite101> yes im finally off DSL :)
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: if using a temrinal type cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<gnomefreak> than once cd'ed there use ls
<gnomefreak> or better yet cd there than ls | grep automatix
<gnomefreak> maybe
<titanix88_> jake__: inkscape?
<elite101> how do i make my own livecd?
* gnomefreak never really uses grep
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: now im on this jcolvin@JC:/var/cache/apt/archives$
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: type ls
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: than look through the list scroll up to the start of it if you cant you might want to use ls | less
<elite101> i dont wanna make a Linux from scratch but i could make that my next project? i wanna take Kubuntu and say add and remove stuff then make it into a livecd again, how do i do that?
<jake__> titnix88: I'm having a look now :)
<gnomefreak> that will allow you to move down list with page down key or arrow
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: didnt find anything pertaining to automatix
<ivan300> could anyone help me with my compiz fusion??
<titanix88_> jake__:  also blender. My favourite app.
<gnomefreak> ivan300: try in #ubuntu-effects
<ScarFreewill> i closed kwallet and now it doesn't want to come back
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: than im not sure the name of it look on thier site for the name
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: is it already using a process?
<ivan300> gnomefreaks: yes but they all got ubuntu i got kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: there is no difference
<jake__> vectors, that's like Coral right?
<gnomefreak> ivan300: doesnt matter really
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: well its not in my processes
<elite101> anyone know how to make a livecd?
<gnomefreak> elite101: try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<nosrednaekim> !reconstructor | elite101
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: do you know what the application name is for kwallet because its not kwallet
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: i know its not and im trying to remember
<jake__> titanix88: I'm not sure about Blender, I'm running this on a very low spec system
<nosrednaekim> ScarFreewill: "kwalletmanager"
<ScarFreewill> thanks
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: what does starting it from terminal say?
<jcolvin> gnome: i went to their site and i remember doing something with this link...http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/automatix2_1.1-4.12-7.04feisty_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: in a terminal type sudo dpkg -r automatix2_1.1-4.12-7.04feisty_i386.deb
<elite101> whats automatix used for?
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: its comes back now (when i run the app kwalletmanager) but there is not wallets
<gnomefreak> !automatix | elite101
<soniczip> hello
<titanix88_> jake__: lower than me? 2.26GHz P4,512MB,Geforce4MX4000(i hate it!)
* ScarFreewill got robed :P
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: hey i opened my xgl and it looked lined i pressed alt f2 and i put compiz --replace the screen went blue like my background and then returned to the crappy on
<ubotu> elite101: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nerv203> titanix: Yup :)
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: hmmm ok
<elite101> ahh i remember it now*
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: again... ask in #ubuntu-effects... they know more about this.
<nerv203> titanix: 256 mb RAM, integrated video  P3
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: after you do that open editor as sudo kdesu and remove all automatix repos
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: did you type exactly what i did
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: copied and pasted
* genii wonders what effect issuing: sudo kdesu       would have
<gnomefreak> automatix2_1.1-4.12-7.04feisty_i386.deb is the package name
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: where did you DL it to?
<NickPresta> genii, the world would implode!
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: its gone
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: he said desktop
* nosrednaekim tries it
#kubuntu 2007-08-31
<nosrednaekim> gnomefreak: ah
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: didnt really know where to DL it too in the first place
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: run "cd ~/Desktop"
<titanix88_> nerv203: i had 256 few months and blender does not use vdo card. so i was running fine.only rendering time was *!too!* slow :)
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: and then "ls"
<nosrednaekim> see if its there
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: try sudo dpkg -r automatix2
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: still not coming up
<nerv203> titanix: Alright, I'll give it a go then.
<nerv203> I'm just glad I found a bomberman clone and r-type clone :)
* gnomefreak forgets -r doesnt use versioning
<ivan300> nosrednaekim: no one there
<elite101> no one ever made a livecd in here?
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove automatix2 which isn't installed.
<ScarFreewill> if i run kopete and i say connect (with any of my accounts) then nothing happens (the wallet doesn't even open) console outputs nothing too
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: good
<genii> NickPresta: :)
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: open /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor with sudo or kdesu and remove automatix lines
<gnomefreak> than save it and close
<ScarFreewill> if i go it a site that wants to register me they tell me i need to enable cookies
<Sieph> (hello) I tried installing kubuntu after having a GNOME issue with ubuntu (I'm on a thinkpad r51) - having booted up on the kubuntu liveCD should I have got any sort of acknowledgement of it having loaded within, like, 2 hours?
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: while in there make sure all your ubuntu repos are enabled
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: how exactly?
<elite101> ahh you cant make a Kubuntu livecd? only a Ubuntu one xD
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: universe multiverse updates restricted ect....
<lnx_> google earth is restict software ?
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: you have kate?
<gnomefreak> lnx_: yes
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: when its open look for all the automatix lines and remove them
<gnomefreak> elite101: you can make kubuntu one
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: yes and everytime i open kate it says this
<jcolvin> Could not find mime type
<jcolvin> application/octet-stream
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: hmmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i havent seen that yet
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: install kedit
<gnomefreak> and use that
<lnx_> gnomefreak , restict is all what isnt under gpl ?
<titanix88_> lnx_:yes
<gnomefreak> not under GPL
<gnomefreak> yes
<Biovore> jcolvin: I seem a few people are starting to have that problem..
<gnomefreak> lnx_: google licensed it under a restricted license
<titanix88_> lnx_: no . it means it does not satisfy certain creiterions of free software.
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: that was my initial problem, i didnt know how to install programs so i just started putting the link in konsole
<gnomefreak> Biovore: can you give him a  hand getting rid of automatix repos and enabling all ubuntu repos?
<gnomefreak> jcolvin: sudo apt-get install kedit
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i have to go for a bit
<jcolvin> gnomefreak:
<jcolvin> deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<jcolvin> deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<jcolvin> i see that in kate
<gnomefreak> remove them
<jcolvin> gnomefreak: ok did that
<lnx_> openoffice is better than koffice ? ( i have never use it and i want to install it ) ?
<nosrednaekim> openoffice is , in general, better
<jcolvin> IT WORKED!
<jcolvin> now that stupid message isnt popping up
<titanix88_> lnx_: it's ur opinion as many people prefer IE6 over firefox.
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: great.... lol... now what did you want to install?
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: that wine applicaton that will allow me to use microsoft office 2007
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: is it garunteed to run 2007?
<Sieph> uum... just installed kubuntu from a CD, is there a way to make the install permanent (i.e. not running from the CD)? I see that ubuntu has a desktop icon on startup for this, but I'm not sure where to look on kubuntu...
<nosrednaekim> and as a side note.... why do you need Office 2007?
<nosrednaekim> Sieph: you installed it already?
<nosrednaekim> Sieph: or just booted it?
<lnx_> im just asking . , ,
<titanix88_> lnx_: what?
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: not sure...for my classes. I tried open office and tried saving as microsoft word documents but it still shows up incompatible when i transfer to my other peers
<Sieph> nosrednaekim: well I got the iso file, burnt it to a CD, and just installed it, or booted it (I'm not sure, sorry) - as in I rebooted the computer with the disc in the drive, and selected 'load and install' or whatever the top option is
<nosrednaekim> Sieph: ah...no you didn't load it permanantly.
<jcolvin> sieph: i did the install from text
<jcolvin> sieph: and now i have kubuntu permanately installed
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: thats odd. did you select the file type as "doc"?
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: yessir
<NickPresta> Sieph, once you select the "Install Kubuntu", you have to wait for the Desktop to load. Then click on the "Install" icon.
<Sieph> NickPresta: ah, that's what I feared
<Sieph> oh hang on, there's something in the K menu under the heading 'system' which said 'install'
<lnx_> someone us mozilla-mplayer plugin for firefox ?
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: did you save it with the ".doc" extension?
<Sieph> (that is to say, not on the desktop)
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: yes i did save it as .doc
<NickPresta> Sieph, it's been a while since I've installed via LiveCD (I've upgraded to the latest versions for about a year) but if there isn't an install icon on the desktop, it is certainly in the KMenu.
<Sieph> NickPresta: ok, well we've clicked on that and it's gone back to whirring the CD furiously, so hopefully something will happen :)
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: very odd.. i have NEVER had a document be unreadable in  MS office.
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: say i wanted to install sophos
<Sieph> I'm just a bit paranoid, since I tried to install ubuntu but that didn't work (there was a GNOME problem, or somesuch), so tried kubuntu, and am just a bit resigned to failure by now :P
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: i DL and extracted it to my desktop already
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: whats that?
<NickPresta> Sieph, heh. If worse comes to worst, you can always use the Alternate Install CD (text based installer). It is faster and it doesn't depend on X/QT/GTK/whatever to install.
<frindou> hello room
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: virus protection. required by my school if i want to use their internet
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: this is linux! you don't need any of that junk (and it won't work anyway)
<Sieph> NickPresta: ooh, although will I need wizard computer-fu to make something like that work?
<NickPresta> !hi | frindou
<ubotu> frindou: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: very nice so can you help me install wine so i can use microsoft office?
<Sieph> (I do maths, not computers _)
<NickPresta> Sieph, the text-installer is fairly straight forward. The options are essentially the same, but there is nothing "fancy" about it. Debian and other distros have a similar installer
<frindou> thanks uboto
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: umm sure.
<owl> *sigh* i can't change my wallpaper anymore ^^
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: thanks
<frindou> im new in ubuntu i try it i find it verry nice but i have same problim
<NickPresta> !wine | jcolvin
<titanix88_> jcolvin: tell them linux does not have virus. if they don't like it install a free avira or avg for linux who checcks for win virus and satisfy them:)
<ubotu> jcolvin: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<NickPresta> !ask | frindou
<ubotu> frindou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frindou> my soon dont work
<NickPresta> frindou, what is your native language?
<frindou> french
<frindou> andarabic
<NickPresta> !fr | frindou
<ubotu> frindou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<frindou> ok
<frindou> but i prefer englais
<NickPresta> frindou, okay.
<NickPresta> frindou, would I be correct in assuming "soon" means sound?
<frindou> yes
<jcolvin> nickpresta: !wine | jcolvin in the konsole?
<NickPresta> frindou, what doesn't work, specifically?
<NickPresta> jcolvin, no, follow the instructions in the link ubot gave you
<Sieph> NickPresta: ok, well I'll give this install another few hours and when that fails try the text installer (or just wait until I'm in London and can go and assault my linuxy friend) :P
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: no... look at that link which that command generated...
<frindou> if i install ubuntu my sound dont working
<jcolvin> nickpresta: thanks will do. is he an automated bot?
<NickPresta> Sieph, heh, okay. Good luck
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: yep!
<NickPresta> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> !botnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sieph> thanks, and thanks for the help, I'll probably be back in about 4 hours _
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lnx_> someone us mozilla-mplayer plugin for firefox ?
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: whats up with repository
<frindou> tell me ubotu
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: repository?
<nosrednaekim> !repository | jcolvin
<ubotu> jcolvin: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: like it tells me to add the repository http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: you can do that in adept_manager->adept-> manage repositories
<frindou> #ubuntu-ar
<nosrednaekim> BTW jcolvin https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12373
<nosrednaekim> and I have to go! bye!
<jcolvin> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot
<ivan300> <nosrednaekim> hey i think i knwo why its not working my direct rendering is disabled
<nosrednaekim> ivan300: :)
<ivan300> <nosrednaekim> thanks a lot cya
<elpez> hello... how do i tell kubuntu to automatically load a certain program whenever i turn my computer on?
<FrankH> elpez System Settings-->Advanced Tab-->Service Manager
<FrankH> elpez: maybe not
<FrankH> anyone:  looking for the session manager in kubuntu
<winbond> where is the option to change single click to doubleclick, when opening/running stuff?
<gilad> Hi I've got a problem - when I try to install some programs I get an error msg "wrong architetcture 'i386'" - my computer is 64bit. what can I do?
<elpez> FrankH: I see a list of programs that start up there... but i cant figure out how to add one
<FrankH> elpez:  i spoke too soon
<FrankH> trying to find out what the equivalent to the session manager in ubuntu is in kubuntu
<FrankH> or how to do it from terminal
<elpez> FrankH: oh... i see
<tyler_> kcontrol
<tyler_> might be what you're looking for
<FrankH> is that in the menu?
<tyler_> Alt + F2
<FrankH> thanks tyler_
<tyler_> sure
<FrankH> elpez:  try typing in kcontrol after you press alt+F2
<elpez> yes i am now in kcontrol
<FrankH> let me know if it works
<elpez> well.. maybe im a bit dumb, because i still cant find how to add a program to startup... :S
<FrankH> lol...i can't find it either
<tyler_> well... from the terminal
<tyler_> you can go to .kde/Autostart
<tyler_> and add programs there
<tyler_> from kcontrol, it's probably under the KDE Components section
<FrankH> tyler_:  not in there
<elpez> in Autostart there is a.directory file... do i edit that?
<FrankH> tyler_:  add an executable that point to where the app is installed in ~/.kde/Autostart
<tyler_> I'm not too knowledgeable about that
<FrankH> elpez:  where is the app located that you want to install?
<elpez> FrankH: /usr/bin/ktemperature
<Dragnslcr> ln -s /usr/bin/ktemperature ~/.kde/Autostart/
<elpez> that created a link in  autostart... does this mean im done?
<Daisuke_Laptop> here's a fun question...  how would i go about changing the *name* of my pc.  dell's so...  impersonal.
<FrankH> elpez: try restarting X
<FrankH> or reboot
<tyler_> You can change your username fairly easily
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: hostname
<jhutchins> permanently in /etc/sysconfig
<mohamed_> is there  imap client , that is fast when apply filters on mailing lists ?
<flaccid> mohamed_: opera
<mohamed_> thx flaccid , i will try it
<flaccid> coolio
<Daisuke-Laptop> well that wasn't very fun
<BluesKaj> evening 'nixnuts
<drif> evening blues
<Daisuke-Laptop> so i've given up on finding jbuilder 2005 for linux.
<sk1t3lles> Hi, I have a script I'd like to run at system start up as root, where do I put it so this happens?
<Arwen> register it as one of the init.d scripts
<sk1t3lles> how do I do that?
<Arwen> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Arwen> not entirely sure actually
<elite101> hello
<FrankH> cd
<mohamed_> flaccid, i download opera but only browser  that install, is mail client separate from browser ?
<smax> hi ganng
<flaccid> mohamed_: why would you want them separate?
<smax> i have a recent copy of kubuntu on CD. and am currently running an older version.  is it feasable to install the recent kubuntu with out destroying my files?
<smax> i have no means of backing up.
<mohamed_> i don't want that, only i can't see mail client under any menu
<Jucato> flaccid: I think he's looking for it
<smax> too much data.
<smax> just need a fresh kubuntu.
<flaccid> mohamed_: add a mail account and you will get the mail client
<flaccid> mohamed_: but its integrated - so much better
<mohamed_> of course only i want to open it, i don't know how :)
<Jucato> (and they say Konqueror having all those other "integrated" features is bad :P)
<Jucato> I think you have to enable the Mail account in Opera first...
<flaccid> mohamed_: Tools | Mail and chat accounts
<flaccid> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> there is also loads of resources on opera.com as well as the help menu..
<mohamed_> now i see it :) thx flaccid
<flaccid> np
<r0y4l> hey guys - anyone here who's using three monitors with two graphic cards (pci & agp) with nvidia and got glx working? i've got several problems starting apps like oowriter if i enable the glx module.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, virtualization is enabled
<elite101> not much life going on here
<flaccid> thats a good thing
* elite101 slaps every one in the room and runs
<elite101> :P
<flaccid> `kick elite101
<flaccid> :p
<flaccid> i wish
<elite101> no
<elite101> :(
* elite101 feels unwanted :'(
<BluesKaj> ppl here in Canada are sitting back and relaxing after dinner...i assume it's the same in the US
<intelikey> you can always do like everyone else that feels unwanted, troll !
<rodrigo> someone work or knows data structure in java?
<BluesKaj> elite101, hmm , somethng tells me you need a diversion for a while :)
<elite101> what?
<elite101> i didnt say anything like ohh i dunno 15mins ago?
<winbond> why does my irc keep disconnecting?
<Arwen> gah, doesn't amarok have any audio filtering capabilities?
<FrankH> <-- frustrated with amarok
<FrankH> have to keep setting podcasts folder
<drif> should vmware-player run no probs on feisty?
<drif> more like, should it install without problems
<winbond> who is the channel operator?
<Biovore> I use vmware workstation here..
<Biovore> works fine..
<Biovore> various people..
<Biovore> There watching in the shadows..
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to resize a partition, parted keeps saying it has an incompatible feature enabled but doesn't tell me what that feature is. How do I find out?
<intelikey> anyone know sshd_conf well enough to tell me if  ListenAddress will allow 192.168.0.0/16 or 192.168.*.*   or exactly what format the addressing needs to be in ?
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<Biovore> intelikey: I use too.. I ussualy just setup iptables to allow ssh from target networks..
<intelikey> Biovore ;/
<tekstacy> Yay, fresh install, on a brand new laptop. I feel all manly n sh*t
<elite101> lol
<elite101> u mean geeky
<tekstacy> Yeak, that works
<elite101> what kinda laptop?
<Lopin> !scanning
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<elite101> Scanning?
<tekstacy> Gateway, C2 (1.6G ea), 1g ram
<elite101> 1.6Ghz on each core?
<elite101> 3.2Ghz lappy?
<tekstacy> yeh, they advertise it as a 3.2ghz machine
<xbehave> i get an xauth error and cant login, any ideas? (my home is on a second (ext3) partition
<Biovore> is it mounted?
<Biovore> and do you have permission to write to it?
<tekstacy> replaces the a64 I broke last week. I miss that machine...  :(
<Arwen> elite101, only to well multi-threaded processes
<xbehave> yes and yes
<elite101> tekstacy, thats like 1..2..3...4...5..6...7.times faster than my Desktop
<Arwen> otherwise it's still only 1.6GHz
<Daisuke-Laptop> me smashes his svideo-out
<elite101> but they have 2cores?
<xbehave> everything looks fine when i browse it from a console login
<elite101> so its 3.2Ghz? no
<Arwen> ...no
<Arwen> it's 2x 1.6GHz
<gridl0ck> no
<Arwen> there's a BIG difference
<elite101> ahh so it would still go 3.2Ghz
<Arwen> ....no
<elite101> k i get what u mean
<xbehave> only if its doing two things
<elite101> yeah
<hydrogen> no
<tekstacy> it's not EXACTLY like having 2 1.6 machines, because they share the same cache
<hydrogen> two things would be done at 1.6GHZ
<hydrogen> each
<elite101> is there a single core 3.2Ghz?
<elite101> :) i hope
<tekstacy> yes
<elite101> how much?
<Arwen> yes, Xeon Clovertowns for one
<elite101> 200$?
<Arwen> 2x 3.2 GHz
<Arwen> up to 4x
<elite101> :) i would be happy
<elite101> Core 2x four'oh
<elite101> four prossecor all four have doucore each
<Arwen> quick test: take a 3.2GHz CPU and a 2x1.6GHz CPU of the same architecture. Run a test. The 3.2GHz one will be ridiculously faster.
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> cuz the other one is usuing only one core
<elite101> wich is clocked @ 1.6Ghz
<Arwen> yep, and even if you multi-thread it, there's overhead from managing them
<elite101> and the other pc is ussing the whole 3.2Ghz
<Daisuke-Laptop> elite101: unless you're using windows
<elite101> :) i get it now
<elite101> yeha
<Daisuke-Laptop> but that's beside the point, there's overhead no matter what
<elite101> then both cores are used cuz its like when windoze idles @ 35% cpu usage
<elite101> :) wich it feels liek
<Arwen> if your Windows idles at 35% CPU, it's time to virusscan :-P
<tekstacy> This machine came with Vista
<Daisuke-Laptop> i just want my svideo to work (either here OR on my gf's windows laptop)
<elite101> I wanna have a Quad prossecor.. so 4 prossecors and each of them has 2cores :)
<elite101> each prossecor @-3.2Ghz
<Arwen> no, a Quad core is 4 cores
<tekstacy> But I ran one of the free "Vista Upgrade" discks I have been passing out to my friends, and here I am
<elite101> yeah but i mean a Quad Prosscor
<Arwen> you can have 2 quad cores, but that's just overkill
<elite101> prossecor*
<elite101> yeah wel it wouldnt make 10Ghz cuz yeah..
<elite101> they would all have to be running
<gridl0ck> without destroying my u3 usb key - is there anyway to read it in kubuntu?
<elite101> so wich one should i get a Dou core 2.4Ghz chip or a single core 3.9Ghz chip
<elite101> sorry 3.2*
<tekstacy> grid, open it on a windows machine, disable the u3
<Arwen> gridl0ck, hmm? A U3 key consists of a standard FAT partition and a hidden ISO read-only one.
<elite101> 2.4Ghz dou or 3.2Ghz single?
<elite101> wich one is better?
<Biovore> depends.. you running stuff that can do multithread.
<Arwen> best way to fix it is to boot Windows and run the U3 uninstaller
<TheRealInsane> Hey
<gridl0ck> i realize that - question is it only mounts the FAT partition
<Arwen> elite101, the dual-core in most cases since you rarely do 1 thing and only 1 thing.
<TheRealInsane> I acn't test it right now, so can anybody tell me if telnet exists on linux?
<Arwen> it does
<Arwen> telnet ip port
* Daisuke-Laptop chuckles
<Daisuke-Laptop> telnet exists on everything :)
<Arwen> e.g. telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<TheRealInsane> Arwen, if you leave away the port, what does it default to?
<Biovore> yup
<Daisuke-Laptop> 23
<TheRealInsane> Ok, thanks
<Daisuke-Laptop> (default telnet port
<Daisuke-Laptop> )
<TheRealInsane> Yeah
<TheRealInsane> xD
<TheRealInsane> cya
<elite101> i wanna get the 3.2Ghz chip cuz its faster
<elite101> and i can brag :)
<gridl0ck> arwen: is there anyway to mount the hidden iso?
<Daisuke-Laptop> is it netburst?
<Arwen> not really
<intelikey> telnet exists on everything ???      intelikey looks for telnet on his box
<gridl0ck> ok
<Arwen> you wouldn't want to anyway
<Daisuke-Laptop> intelikey: you don't have a telnet client?
<gridl0ck> i need to pull some data off it - hate to mount a win32 system just to get 1 doc
<Arwen> all the data is on the FAT part
<Arwen> the ISO is just the U3 software
<gridl0ck> na, other way round
<gridl0ck> fat contains the u3
<Biovore> yeah..  the U3 is gay..
<intelikey> Daisuke-Laptop actually i do  but i installed it because of a script i wrote that grabs certian wether information.
<gridl0ck> i have it in now
<Daisuke-Laptop> then there you go
<gridl0ck> u3 is less likely to turn gay - it has it's advantages over normal usb keys biovore
<intelikey> Daisuke-Laptop but i wasn't on this box for a while.
<Biovore> gridl0ck: yes.. it crashes shit...
<intelikey> and can easily be removed
<Arwen> gridl0ck, it doesn't, the actual software is on ISO, the drive's firmware remaps it so you can see it though
<Biovore> and spreads virues automaticly
<Daisuke-Laptop> gridl0ck: you can't use it in linux, how is that an "advantage"?
<BluesKaj> yes , we musn't forget our brollies :)
<Arwen> U3 is proprietary crap :-\
<Biovore> crashes virtual machines..
<gridl0ck> well on a win32 it has it's advantages if that makes it better
<gridl0ck> ;p
<Biovore> installing shit my box.. is not an advantage..
<Daisuke-Laptop> gridl0ck: notice, this isn't ##windows, there won't be many converts to u3 here :D
<Daisuke-Laptop> give me a vfat formatted usb drive
<Biovore> give me a ext3 formated usb drive :-P
<gridl0ck> wasn't asking to convert daisuke-laptop -- was asking if there was a way to read the u3
<Daisuke-Laptop> that right there is all you need for compatibility and portability :)
<gridl0ck> glad ppl follow conversations
<Biovore> err yes..
<gridl0ck> so defensive
<intelikey> ext2 here please  :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> gridl0ck: heed your own advice.  you said "on win32", i said, "this isn't windows"
<Daisuke-Laptop> you're the one that jumped.
<Daisuke-Laptop> it has zero advantages in linux, and my question to you is: if you don't want to get an xp machine up and running to get to the U3, why keep the U3 in the first place?
<intelikey> children !   play nice, or go to your rooms.
<Biovore> yes mommy :-)
<Daisuke-Laptop> Biovore and intelikey: i chose vfat because i do work in the computer labs on campus, and they are, by necessity of pandering to the LCD, running windows :)
<Biovore> yeah.. your stuck dealing with windows..
<winston> hi Biovore
* BluesKaj plays defence for a while :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> i don't like it :(
<Biovore> rgr
<Daisuke-Laptop> i do have an ext2-formatted 512mb usb drive, but that's gone out of service since i can just use nfs between the laptops and desktop :)
<allen_> hi hi
<allen_> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jucato> !changethemes | allen_
<ubotu> allen_: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<allen_> ty
<gridl0ck> so you know daisuke-laptop - i found my answer without your help, i didn't ask ppl their opinions of a u3 usb key - i asked for support, for those that willing to answer me it was appreciated - in order to read the u3 usb key for your own reference - "a simple diable security feature" would have suffice ;p
<gridl0ck> disable*
<gridl0ck> sorry for the typos
<Daisuke-Laptop> you weren't given opinion, you were given fact.  u3 is proprietary crash-prone crap.
<Daisuke-Laptop> but i'm dropping it now and going back to getting this working
<gridl0ck> no daisuke-laptop - learn the difference between supporting users and giving your 2 cents - anyway drop it
<intelikey> gridl0ck btw, supporting users != supporting M$
<Daisuke-Laptop> prone to crashing...  fact.  proprietary...  good hard solid fact.  useless...  opinion, i'll give you that one, you sly boots
<gridl0ck> i wasn't asking for ms support intelikey
<Daisuke-Laptop> you're asking for u3 support.
<gridl0ck> no i was asking for kubuntu support reading the u3
<Daisuke-Laptop> six/half dozen
<gridl0ck> get off it already
<intelikey> what the blind can't see the deaf don't like to hear about
* Daisuke-Laptop scratches his head
<Daisuke-Laptop> intelikey...  so...  does that make gridl0ck...  Helen Keller?
<Daisuke-Laptop> okay, i'm done for real this time.  back to jbuilder
<Daisuke-Laptop> (btw, confused pauses don't work well on irc)
<winbond> who is the channel operator?
<Daisuke-Laptop> what do you need?
<intelikey> winbond /j #ubuntu-ops
<Daisuke-Laptop> yep, we're still here
<flaccid> what is u3
<kary> Is there a channel for kubuntu gutsy questions?  i know there is a ubuntu+1 chan, but this is kde specific
<intelikey> this is odd,  i can't ping my gateway box  but i can access the inet through it just fine...   err second gateway.
<intelikey> kary no
<intelikey> kary but ask anyway
<kary> intelikey: well, i was wondering if everyone else was getting weird k-menu entries for programs off install.  it's happened the last couple of tribe releases
<flaccid> there is also #kde
<kary> yeah, but i don't think this is kde specific
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> <kary> Is there a channel for kubuntu gutsy questions?  i know there is a ubuntu+1 chan, but this is kde specific<kary> yeah, but i don't think this is kde specific
<kary> let me rephrase
<kary> heh
<kary> it's kubuntu's implementation of it
<intelikey> stop talking through your hat
<kary> for example, under multimedia in k-menu, amarok is listed as "_:Entries in K-menu: Amarok app name, Audio Player descri...."
<kary> and random dialog boxes, instead of "OK" as a button has something like "_:verb:OK"
<kary> any new kde applications installed are fine, it's only apps installed off of the kubuntu install.
<kary> so no one else has seen this?
<flaccid> err #ubuntu+1
<kary> ok
* intelikey is still running dapper
<Biovore> isn't there a #kubuntu+1 channel around?
<flaccid> nope
<kary> i just joined it, its empty
<Jucato> Biovore: nope. you could try in #kubuntu-devel but most gutsy questions are fielded in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> Biovore hit and miss   there were a few in there one time.   but generally if you join kubuntu+1 you is owner of channel
<Jucato> #ubntu+1 is for all *buntus
<intelikey> winbond you asked about the client closing    maybe your firewall wont allow ping requests ?
<winbond> intelikey: i dont have a firewall (i think i dont) maybe the router is messed up
<winbond> intelikey: i have the anonymous ping requests blocked, would this be a anon ping?
<flaccid> winbond: yes
<flaccid> ping = icmp echo request
<flaccid> also called anonymous * requests on some soho routers
<freeman> request
<mrksbrd> has anyone ever ran into not being able to run install from live cd, but alt cd has no problem????
<intelikey> winbond yes,  if freenode can't ping you then you get dropped
<intelikey> mrksbrd some  yes
<mrksbrd> what would cause it, same cd works on my laptop, but get to the same point on desktop & kicks back an error
<elite101> anyone ever heard of a .PRX file befor?
<mrksbrd> i get some kind of tty error
<mrksbrd> elite....nope
<flaccid> google tells you file extensions
<flaccid> and first result : http://filext.com/file-extension/PRX
<mrksbrd> http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/prx
<intelikey> mrksbrd this is just a wild guess, but; it could be either a bug, or a glitch in the programming, or possably even some bad code somewhere...       :)))
<mrksbrd> but why would it work on one computer and not another
<flaccid> need to cite the error, mrksbrd
<intelikey> cause the hardware is different ?
<intelikey> i thought that was obious
<intelikey> obvious
<prak> does anyone know how to mount an external hard drive in kubuntu that is formatted in ntfs format in windows?
<intelikey> dubious ?
<mrksbrd> yea ........duh!!!! sorry dumb ?
<flaccid> !ntfs | prak
<ubotu> prak: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flaccid> prak: basically just need the ntfs support then its the same as any other fs
<prak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<unique>  what type of securty is recommened when using a p2p prog? eg.. ip blocker...
<hitmanWilly> unique, i'd say connect it on a non-standard port
<flaccid> unique: security is the responsibility of the p2p client
<shadowhywind> hay all have a problem, and don't know where else to go to. I have a program (ut2004), that I can not alt-tab to switch to another program from. Any ideas?
<flaccid> shadowhywind: thats normal
<hitmanWilly> shadowhywind, it's disabled since ut takes over the keyboard
<shadowhywind> is there anyway to reenable?
<flaccid> shadowhywind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440391
<unique> ok lets sey i was downloading a movie and dident want the mpaa to see me what whould i use to block them from viewing my ip?
<shadowhywind> ctrl-g.... interesting...
<unique> like in windows there a prog called peer gardian
<flaccid> unique: you can't do anything
<shadowhywind> what do you know. That will semi work
<hitmanWilly> unique, tor maybe
<flaccid> lol peer guardian. im sure it doesn't do what it claims.
<flaccid> unique: and thats not security, thats evasion...
<shadowhywind> Thanks flaccid and hitmanWilly for the help
<flaccid> peer guardian just looks like a packet filter
<flaccid> you could use iptables or privoxy to do the same thing probably
<flaccid> might also wanna checkout http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MoBlock
<flaccid> !info moblock
<ubotu> Package moblock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> unique well first you wouldn't want to go to an irc channel and ask how to do things that would draw the attention of said parties,  secondly anything that </cough> i might sujest can be easily circumvented.   so ....
<flaccid> also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProtoWall
<unique> k ty
<reldruh> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm having a problem with rsync. I'm trying to backup a folder on my computer to my server. This works fine as long as I use my user on both computers but I'm trying to back these up to the home folder of a different user on the server and I get permission denied errors for all folders I'm trying to backup. The command I'm using is this: rsync -r -v /home/me/sendingfolder 
<matthew_> reldruh, if you're doing it to a remote server, you should probably just have rsync be a cron job that logs into your desktop computer with the various usernames...
<matthew_> and, of course, backs up your stuff
<reldruh> matthew_: the desktop computer only has my user
<muahaha> hi, im looking for a hardware channel
<underdog5004> reldruh, oh, you've got a different username on your server?
<underdog5004> !compatibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reldruh> underdog5004, the same username for me, but my friend just has an account on the server, not on my desktop and I'm trying to back up stuff to her account
<underdog5004> muahaha, there are linux compatibility lists online, if that's what you need
<reldruh> from my desktop
<Aranel> Hey, the #kubuntu-offtopic channel says "You're banned" , why  I'm banned ? I didn't joined the channel, this is my first time.
<muahaha> 10x underdog5004, but I have a graphics card installation problem :p
<underdog5004> reldruh, hmmm... rsync --whatever-options hername@heripaddress:/path/to/files username-on-server@serverip:/path/to/filess
<underdog5004> muahaha, oh, what kind of card?
<underdog5004> reldruh, think that will work?
<underdog5004> reldruh, what I've got is my server logs into each computer on my network with whatever username and rsyncs data from them to itself.
<reldruh> underdog5004, I'll give it a shot, one second
<underdog5004> ok
<prak> flaccid: i've managed to mount my hard drive, but I can't access it
<muahaha> xfx geforce 7600gs
<reldruh> underdog5004, I get a syntax error when I try to do 2 remote locations, even though one is the computer I'm on now
<underdog5004> reldruh, try doing it from your server
* NickPresta is giddy. His new audio player just arrived.
<underdog5004> so, say you're on your server: rsync hername@heripaddress:/path/to/files path/to/destination/
<flaccid> prak: can't access it?
<flaccid> what does that mean
<underdog5004> muahaha, have you tried getting the driver from nvidia.com?
<flaccid> prak: i suggest you read: In a world without walls and fences, who needs windows and gates?
<flaccid> oops
<muahaha> underdog5004:  I think is more a BIOS config issue or a mobo compatibility, I cant get any video since the boot o_O
<flaccid> oops i mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6
<reldruh> underdog5004, no good. I get a 'connection unexpectedly closed' error
<hitmanWilly> muahaha, you may try disabling the onboard video in bios
<underdog5004> reldruh, that happens when there's an incomplete backup
<prak> prak: i don't want my data in the hard drive that got formated in windows to be wiped out
<prak> i meant flaccid
<hitmanWilly> muahaha, assuming you have it
<underdog5004> reldruh, delete all folders that you've tried to back up
<reldruh> underdog5004, it happens instantaneously and I used verbose and got nothing
<unique> what is freenode
<underdog5004> reldruh, I had the same problem with rdiff-backup, but I can't remember the solution...google it!
<Daisuke-Laptop> unique: freenode is the network you're on right now
<flaccid> prak: why would it be wiped out?
<flaccid> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<flaccid> !ntfs-3g > | prak
<sanzanric> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<prak> flaccid: i've already installed ntfs-3g
<prak> but i still can't open my hard drive
<unique> ok what would you take this for " <intelikey> please don't get me into more paper work on you...   thanks."
<flaccid> prak: would you mind being specific. i can't read minds.
<prak> flaccid: what kind of detail would you like to know?
<v1> hi everyone
<muahaha> hitmanWilly:  yep I have it, As I read at the mobo manual, selecting AGP as primary graph something on board video is disabled
<flaccid> prak: the error returned at least...
<flaccid> prak: do you have the right masks set, or did you just ignore reading the link
<muahaha> (BTW sorry about my poor english 2nd language)  :p
<hitmanWilly> muahaha, did you do that, then?
<muahaha> yep I did it
<prak> which link, flaccid?
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, weird
<prak> the ntfs-3g link?
<flaccid> ffs
<flaccid> read all the ones i pasted
<hitmanWilly> muahaha, as I remember, agp is a little weird on drivers
<flaccid> prak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6
<flaccid> please read what we paste for you, otherwise you are wasting both our times
<winbond> whats the name of that photoshop like thing for linux?
<Daisuke-Laptop> the gimp
<muahaha> u think is a driver issue since I even cant get the card setted?
<muahaha> gimp
<winbond> ohh, yeah, thanks
<faires> winbond: GIMP
<winbond> is that in the repos?
<Jucato> yes
<winbond> k, ty
<hitmanWilly> muahaha, not sure, went straight from pci to pci-e
* Jucato wonders if it's safe to call the GIMP "Photoshop-like"...
<muahaha> ok
<faires> Hehehehe
<muahaha> Maybe I need to upgrade all the CPU
<muahaha> :p
<Tm_T> Jucato: no, GIMP is "gimp-like"
<faires> Maybe some GIMP developers will be mad... ;)
<prak> flaccid: should i read up on the FUSE link too?
<Jucato> faires: some or all :)
<flaccid> gimp is just as good as ps.. you just have to learn it.. lots of tutorials
<Jucato> Tm_T: heh yeah :)
<flaccid> prak: read up on the masks. read it all.
<v1> any malaysian here
<v1> selamat merdeka 50
<muahaha> but this one works ok, with the graph card should fly lol
<Jucato> !my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah no malaysian channel..
<faires> Jucato: otoh, they probably will not be here, since they tend to use a GTK-based WM... :)
<v1> is it?
<faires> Jucato: although the brazilian guy that works on GIMP uses KDE... :)
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> ah the ironies of life
<faires> Hehehehe
<faires> It's funny to see him working on GIMP code on a KDE... :)
<LogicalDash> I moved my Ubuntu partition and now Grub's giving me error 22 and not letting me boot. Anything I can do?
<flaccid> !fixboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faires> Does someone knows any software at the repository that opens .gp5 (Guitar Pro) files?
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> you can try that LogicalDash, but its most likely a dif problem
<unique> whats a good gui for a firewall
<flaccid> LogicalDash: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/749 and  http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=grub+error+22+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<LogicalDash> thanks flaccid
<wckdkl0wn> what is a good gui ftp client for kubuntu?
<faires> wckdkl0wn: konqueror... :)
<flaccid> wckdkl0wn: krusader or kftpgrabber
<faires> Oh, maybe flaccid's right.
<faires> Does someone knows any software at the repository that opens .gp5 (Guitar Pro) files?
<Mr_Sonoma> wckdkl0wn, i use kftpgrabber
<frindou> hello
<wckdkl0wn> Mr_Sonoma: does it suport queues?
<unique> whats a good gui for a firewall?
<flaccid> it supports queues yes
<flaccid> !firestarter > unique
<frindou> #ubuntu-fr
<winbond> how can i turn off the single click to open?
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse
<Jucato> winbond: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<Jucato> pfft :P
<Dragnslcr> W00t! I win!
<Jucato> yours is incomplete :)
<winbond> yay, i guess im not the only one that got annoyed by it
<nicatron> Erm, where does ndiswrapper install to?
<Dragnslcr> Eh, I figured it should be obvious from there
<flaccid> nicatron: try a which ndiswrapper or whereis ndiswrapper
<muahaha> single clickin is annoying
<winbond> why do i disconnect every time the server sends [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect?
<nicatron> kk
<flaccid> nicatron: i you look in apt:/show?ndiswrapper-common in konqueror it will give you file list
<reldruh> underdog5004: I don't know if you're interested but I ended up getting around the problem by copying the pictures to a folder I own on my server then sudo mv'd them to her folder and changed the ownership of them to her manually. In the future these backups will be done from her computer so I think it'll be OK
<Mr_Sonoma> wckdkl0wn, i dont know never tried. most the time i ftp im ftp'n up to a homepage that i've made so its not like its big files
<nicatron> hmmm
<Daisuke-Laptop> eclipse seems quite lovely
<GuyFromHell> Anyone have link to site or want to help me set up a camera that's not in the list in digikam
<GuyFromHell> nevermind found it ;)
<GuyFromHell> (hurray manual pages)
<dthacker-lt> hello folks
<winbond> why do i disconnect every time the server sends [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect?
<flaccid> winbond: we don't know. could be anything. its not a normal problem..
<flaccid> its possible you are not sending one back
<flaccid> winbond: you should ask in #freenode-social
<unique_> FIRESTARTER WORKS ON KKKKKKKKKKDE
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flaccid> unique_: i'd be worried if it didn't..
<unique_> sorry
<unique_> ty
<elpez> i cant seem to upgrade my java... i thought i installed version 1.6 but java -version still returns 1.4.2
<elpez> can anyone help?
<flaccid> elpez: probably need to update-alternatives
<flaccid> !java | elpez
<ubotu> elpez: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<flaccid> please follow the above guide
<elpez> thanks
<flaccid> np
<valli> hey every one ! ....i have a problem ... my audio doesn't work ... alsamixer and hardware works fine ... and also in Windows ..
<valli> any idea ?
<flaccid> !sound | valli
<ubotu> valli: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valli> thank's for while
<Access> Greetings all
<Access> Im having difficulty connecting a Windows machine and my Ubuntu machine.
<Access> Vista machine to be specific
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> Access: which protocol, what is the specific problem
<Access> Well I set up a share on my Ubuntu machine which automatically installed samba for me.
<Access> I set it to read/write access
<Access> Then I right-click properties on it and set everything to allow create-delete files etc etc
<Access> On all three groups
<Access> however then I go to the windows machine.
<Access> try to access my machine by going
<Access> /access
<Access> it asks for a password
<Access> And none seem to work
<Access> shane@access
<Access> with password doesnt work
<Access> as does
<Access> /access/shane
<flaccid> did you read the above 2 guides
<radioaktivstorm> hi, knetworkmanager seems to have broken my automatic configureation
<Access> Not yet, will do so now was just answering your question
<radioaktivstorm> any suggestions on how to repair it
<radioaktivstorm> ?
<flaccid> Access: sweet
<flaccid> radioaktivstorm: not really. i've observed problems with it since it was put on to ubuntu
<flaccid> radioaktivstorm: what is the problem , specifically
<radioaktivstorm> well i couldnt connect to an open network.. you know like airports starbucks those kind. so i tried to do a manual config with the ip that worked in windows and it not does not let me automatically detect the wireless networks  and stuff
<flaccid> have you confirmed that wireless actually works?
<radioaktivstorm> flaccid, ive beenusing the wireless for several months
<lavacano201014> i had installed beryl and GNOME to compliment my KDE in Kubuntu (what? i was feeling adventurous). I ran beryl in my GNOME session and it has gone completely white. wouldnt be a problem if it didnt seem locked that way. Any reason why this happened?
<flaccid> radioaktivstorm: you would have to diagnose manually. something i don't have time to go through with you. learn how to use iwconfig and iwlist commands ..
<Access> Hey my preffered text editor is vi but it doesnt seem to recognise my keyboard properly, which I found odd, since the rest of Ubuntu is working fine?
<radioaktivstorm> alright flaccid. i was afraid it would be somethign a bit more dedicated.... i'll attend to it when i have a bit more  time and energy
<radioaktivstorm> thanks though
<Soulwarp> Hello, I'm having problems getting my dual boot to work with 2 seperate HD
<lavacano201014> Access: ive always solved that with a reboot or two
<Access> Really?
<flaccid> lol
<Soulwarp> I'm using Grub
<job424> I'm having issues getting ndiswrapper installed on kubuntu... any help?
<lavacano201014> Soulwarp: whats it doing?
<Access> Is grub a better text editor?
<lavacano201014> GRUB is a boot manager?
<mrigns> Access, grub is't a editor
<Access> oh
<Access> :D
<lavacano201014> i mean "boot manager."
<lavacano201014> but still, what the heck is beryl doing to me?
<Access> Well can anyone recommend a text editor I can use besides vi for the mean time?
<intelikey> grub is an OS
<flaccid> !ndiswrapper | job424
<ubotu> job424: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Access> One thats installed I mean
<lavacano201014> !beryl-errors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-errors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kary> Access: nano is my fav
<flaccid> lavacano201014: #ubuntu-effects
<Access> nano okay will use that
<lavacano201014> ok thanks flaccid
<lavacano201014> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Soulwarp> lavacano201014 i have windows on one HD as slave and Linux on the other as master. I can't remember the exact error but it will not boot my slave from grub
<dotz> hi, why is it that after upgrading to feisty, things in /etc/rc.local isn't running at boot up?
<Access> thanks :D
<kary> np
<lavacano201014> that should solve the text editor thing
<Soulwarp> :o
<intelikey> Soulwarp chainloader+1 (hd1)  boot ?
<Access> Is Pico the same thing as Nano?
<Jucato> no
<intelikey> Soulwarp can bios boot the slave drive ?
<flaccid> is an apple a banana?
<Access> Well pico and nano seem to run the same program :S
<intelikey> Access pico and nano are the same file on ubuntu systems but they do behave somewhat differently
<Soulwarp> intelikey i havn't checked bios, i will do that. and yes i have  chainloader + 1 (d1) boot
<Soulwarp> intelikey brb
<intelikey> Soulwarp k
<Jucato> GNU nano is a free replacement for Pico, the default Pine editor. Pine is copyrighted under a restrictive licence, that makes it unsuitable for Debian's main section. GNU nano is an effort to provide a Pico-like editor, but also includes some features that were missing in the original, such as 'search and replace', 'goto line' or internationalization support.
<Jucato> Access: ^^^
<Access> Ahhhh thankyou so much Jucato
<Access> That clears that up
<intelikey> Jucato ls -l `which pico` `which nano`
<Access> At Uni we used Pine, Vi and Pico a fair bit.
<Access> Actually we didnt call it vi we called it vim
<dotz> hi, why is it that after upgrading to feisty, things in /etc/rc.local isn't running at boot up?
<hydrogen> vim++
<flaccid> i use joe
<flaccid> !info joe
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-1.1 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<intelikey> vi != vim
<Jucato> intelikey: because nano is meant to be a free replacement for pico. but it is not the same as pico...
<Jucato> similar probably, but not pico
<dotz> does anyone knows about rc.local ?
<Access> Is Vi harder to use then Vim?
<hydrogen> its less featureful
<intelikey> Jucato yes i know.  just clearing up that pico and nano are one on ubuntu systems
<hydrogen> personally I use ed for day to day word processing
<hydrogen> call me weird but!
<hydrogen> !info pico
<ubotu> Package pico does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> hydrogen: you're weird :)
* Jucato runs away w/ amarok
<hydrogen> its your sanity :)
<hydrogen> Amarok is a bit crazy you know
<hydrogen> ed++
<dotz> isit true that whatever i put in /etc/rc.local it will run when i start up my comp?
<Access> Damn i felt cool cause I could use Vi :P Now I learn I can only use its little brother VIM
<Access> :P
* intelikey edits text files with echo cat and sed
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> ed's still more awesome
<hydrogen> I have to say
<Access> Okay, maybe this might be an easy question..... playing DVD's....
<hydrogen> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Access> I installed VLC
<flaccid> dotz: pretty much. its runlevel based
<intelikey> odd,   ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.1 port 22: No route to host
<intelikey> but 192.168.0.1 is between me and the world
<dotz> alright, how do i run something when feisty start up?
<flaccid> intelikey: check netstat -r
<Access> Wow ubotu knows everything.
<Access> does it answer any question? :P
<dotz> flaccid: rc.local load on which runlevel?
<intelikey> flaccid for ?
<flaccid> dotz: can't remember, probably default
<Access> !needsawomen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needsawomen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Soulwarp> im back, yes the bios is reading my second HD as slave
<flaccid> intelikey: see that the route is correct for that subnet
<flaccid> bb
<Soulwarp> i wrote down the error
<intelikey> drif i don't compile kernels much  but no not normally
<Soulwarp> Error1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<dotz> flaccid: ok so how do i run something when it boots?
<Tomasu> is there a way to try kde4 apps inside kde3 simply? I installed okular and its dependancies, but I'm getting a error about missing libwalletclient.so.4 lib..
<intelikey> flaccid heh   if i do  ifdown eth0  i can then ping 192.168.0.1  :)
<Soulwarp> i get the error when trying to load my slave drive with Grub
<intelikey> so it's my multi-stack networking...
<andresj> Tomasu: you probably need kdelibs5 or kdepimlibs...
<intelikey> Soulwarp but can bios boot the drive ?
<Tomasu> andresj: which should be dependencies of the okular package right? It installed kdelibs5..
<kubuntunewbie> Okay, so i have done everything correctly to the best of my knowledge and I still can not get Pidgin to install.  Any suggestions?
<Tomasu> looks like it missed kdepimlibs5
<intelikey> Soulwarp if bios can't boot it then grub can't eitherr
<Tomasu> odd
<Soulwarp> intelikey it can boot it
<Soulwarp> it shows up as i can
<flaccid> dotz: put it in the rc.local
<Soulwarp> intelikey i'll check the grub manpage
<flaccid> intelikey: are you using dhcp on this iface?
<dotz> flaccid: but it doesn't work... it worked for edgy..after upgrade to feisty it doesn't
<intelikey> Soulwarp showing up in the bios and bios being able to boot it are two entirely different things
<andresj> Tomasu, I'm not sure if kdepimlibs is needed (its called kdepimlibs4) but there should be no problems *running* kde4 programs into kde3... now, I'm not sure if kde4 programs could overwrite your ~/.kde directory... don't know how the packages are made.
<intelikey> flaccid no, no dhcp
<flaccid> intelikey: compare the two routing tables
<Tomasu> andresj: the foo4 libs are for kde3...
<Soulwarp> intelikey i can try booting it, but it is marked as slave
<intelikey> Soulwarp just because the drive is there hardly means it's bootable
<flaccid> intelikey: netstat -r when it doesn't work, netstat -r when you down and up the iface and it works
<hydrogen> Tomasu: only some of them
<Soulwarp> intelikey brb
<intelikey> Soulwarp so set bios to boot disk two and see if it boots
<andresj> Tomasu, i've seen that kde4 is: kdelibs5 and kdepimlibs4; kde3 is only kdelibs4
<Tomasu> hydrogen: well there is a kdepimlibs5, so I assume thats for kde4
<kubuntunewbie> I have a floppy disk drive in my computer... what chu got intelikey?
<intelikey> flaccid errr ummm  you didn't read my post,  i did NOT ifdown and ifup   i only ifdown eth0  to make it accessable
<flaccid> intelikey: fair enough. whatever you did... compare the two route tables...
<Access> ahh frig. I deleted the Panel... how do I bring it back :(
<Tomasu> well, I'm still getting that missing libkwalletclient.so error, tried both kdepimlibs4 and 5..
<intelikey> flaccid i have more than one network and more than one nic    it seems that if  eth0 on this box is up  then it trys to access 192.168.0.1 on eth0  but that address only exists through the gateway on eth1.    i understand what's happening,   and not sure i want to change it right now....  just find it strange that the computer can't find the primary gateway to the internet   yet has full inet access through that same gateway
<soulwarp> intelikey my bios just booted my slave drive and i am using that atm
<soulwarp> intelikey but i figured grub can do it too
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah. compare the route tables. if you do have more than iface than the prob is likely the other iface
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: that might be sweet if you were interested in hacking something.  Would make it hard to trace
<intelikey> soulwarp ok then fixing grub should be as simple as making sure that the settings are correct in /boot/grub/devices.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soulwarp> intelikey is there a codebin place i can hyperlink my menu.lst?
<intelikey> soulwarp yes seeing that bios can.  then grub can.
<Jucato> Tomasu: just a hunch, you have kdelibs5 installed right? try kdelibs5-dev too?
<intelikey> hyper link...  no pastebin  to paste it in.
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<soulwarp> intelikeyaha
<dr_Willis> 'be sure to give the url of the paste' :) heh heh...
<soulwarp> gatta swich back now
<soulwarp> on windo$
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie heh yeah   but only from the lan side.   i can ping this box just fine from the gateway  lol
<Tomasu> Jucato: no change
<Jucato> hm..
<Access> Drats, at the bottom of the page is the Gnome Panel... I right clicked on it and went "Delete Panel" how do I bring it back? Or did it literally mean delete, and needs to be installed??
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: got any roomates? The would never know it was you!!! ;)
<intelikey> lol
* intelikey goes off to crack 127.0.0.1
<kubuntunewbie> now a days who uses computers for anything besides porno anymore?
<dotz> i got a serious problem here.. rc.local isn't working for 2-3 computers here installed with feisty.. used to be edgy comps
<intelikey> again
<Soulwarp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> upstart .....
<flaccid> dotz: pastebin your rc.local please
<Soulwarp> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35746/
<Soulwarp> intelikey im a noob but i have it set up root )hd1,1) instead of (hd0,1) because there is a recovery partition
<flaccid> dotz:  read see /etc/init.d/README . meant to use /etc/init.d/ apparantly
<flaccid> dotz: see http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ . google brings these things up faster than asking...
<intelikey> Soulwarp thought you said windows was on the slave drive ?
<Soulwarp> intelikey im wondering if it should be hd2,3 or something
<Soulwarp> intelikey it is
<Soulwarp> intelikey im sure it's set up wrong
<flaccid> if you have a prob with grub locations, heh just try em all
<Soulwarp> flaccid lol
<Crell> Hi all.  I have Kubuntu Feisty running on a Thinkpad T61.  I'm trying to get KMilo setup and running.  The install process installed KMilo by default, but there is no control center applet for it.  Service Manager says it's running, but I do not see any way to configure it.
<flaccid> or just remember 0 is first drive, 0 is first part iirc
<Crell> Any idea where it could be hiding?
<intelikey> Soulwarp   127 root            (hd1,1)
<flaccid> Crell: see apt:/show?kmilo in konqueror
<Soulwarp> intelikey ya i tryed that too
<flaccid> Crell: i don't think there is a gui
<intelikey> Soulwarp did you try root (hd1)
<Soulwarp> intelikey then i changed it back to (hd0,1) and got the same error
<intelikey> just boot the drive
<Soulwarp> hmm
<Soulwarp> intelikey i'll try that
<sumguy231> Crell: Try doing a 'kcmshell --list' to see if it shows up there. If not, I don't know. I've never used kmilo before.
<sumguy231> If it doesn't then I'd guess it doesn't have a control center module.
<intelikey> that should just hand the boot process over to what ever bios booted a while afo
<intelikey> ago
<intelikey> amo
<intelikey> imo
<Crell> OK, I didn't know about apt:
<intelikey> ergo
<Crell> That is <expletive deleted> awesome. :-)
<Soulwarp> intelikey rebooting >.<
<Soulwarp> :P
<Crell> sumguy231: No, doesn't show up there.
* intelikey is busy,   if soulwarp needs more help someone pick up   .
<Crell> flaccid: The docs I've found say that there is one, and it is even called "Thinkpad".
<flaccid> Crell: http://www.kde.me.uk/index.php?page=kmilo
<flaccid> jriddell ported. he just lacks doco
<Crell> flaccid: Yep, I've seen that page.  I am trying to find where that configuration window is.
<Crell> That page references KDE 3.2, though, so it's a wee bit dated. ;-)
<flaccid> Crell: yeah jriddell is an ubuntu dev guy
<Crell> ok...
<Access> okay looking through the guide at;
<Access> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Access> I have installed libdvdread3 package
<flaccid> Crell: yeah fux me. i would email jriddell or something. or ask in #kde
<Access> however the command sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Crell> Hrm.
<flaccid> Crell: actually no #kde . #debian people might know
<Access> "command not found"
<job424> I'm having issues getting ndiswrapper installed on kubuntu... any help?
<Crell> #Debian gets cranky if you even mention [k] ubuntu. :-)
<sumguy231> Access: It's at /usr/share/doclibdvdread3/install-css.sh on my system.
<Access> Sumguy, thanks will look there. Whats the command in liunx to search for a file?
<Access> Just for next time, I mean
<Crell> Access: locate
<hydrogen> locate isn't instantly updated though
<flaccid> Crell: its the same package as on debian... nothing to do with kubuntu
<Crell> True.  But I could never understand how to use find. :-)
<hydrogen> locate uses find to build a database
<flaccid> Access: find
<sumguy231> Access: locate is probably what you want
<flaccid> find / | grep myfilename.ext
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> thats a bit silly
<flaccid> just do a sudo updatedb then use locate
<flaccid> hydrogen: its an example
<hydrogen> find / -iname "text"
<hydrogen> is better than grepping the output
<sumguy231> Errr. I missed the first time that got answered. Oops
<flaccid> its merely an example
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> but grepping is not a good example
<flaccid> it doesn't matter
<hydrogen> thats using a needless pipe
<flaccid> this is not #trivial
<hydrogen> and a needless process
<Access> I can vaguely use grep and awk.... havnt in 10 years though haha
<flaccid> kubuntu uses many uneeded processes...
<hydrogen> why make a bad suggestion in the first place?
<flaccid> hydrogen: its not a bad suggestion
<hydrogen> sure it is
<flaccid> its merely an example
<hydrogen> it needlessly complicates the situation
<flaccid> hydrogen: you are complicating things more than me. i suggest you stop.
<hydrogen> and as an example it will induce the examplee to do that in the future
* flaccid ignores hydrogen
<hydrogen> when they should use find to do what find does
<flaccid> whatever..
<hydrogen> anyways Access, man find will tell you all about it :)
<Access> Yeah I didnt mean to stir everyone up. :P
<Access> Will just man find
<Access> :D
<hydrogen> find is up to date
<hydrogen> however its slow to search
<hydrogen> locate is fast to search, but lags behind
<flaccid> it doesn't lag if you updatedb
<Access> However my DVD playing problem :( "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<hydrogen> find allows you to search certain parts of your system, locate searches the whole thing
<kubuntunewbie> Did you guys hear that Reebok dropped Michael Vick?
<flaccid> and lag is not a good term hydrogen
<hydrogen> flaccid: `updatedb` is the lag
<pepinux> hello everybody.. Somebody knows where there are a kubunutu channel in spanish?
<kubuntunewbie> Thats not even the crazy part. Do you know who picked him up?
<flaccid> should i be trivial with you now hydrogen?
<Jucato> !offftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntunewbie> Hush puppies.
<hydrogen> flaccid: whatever makes you happy
<Jucato> !es | pepinux
<ubotu> pepinux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> updatedb is slower than find / *
<kubuntunewbie> ;) Jucato no more banter from me
<Access> 13:50:09 (287.38 KB/s) - `/tmp/dvdcss-d14323/libdvdcss.deb' saved [25178/25178] 
<Access> Selecting previously deselected package libdvdcss2.
<Access> (Reading database ... 117784 files and directories currently installed.)
<Access> Unpacking libdvdcss2 (from .../dvdcss-d14323/libdvdcss.deb) ...
<Access> Setting up libdvdcss2 (1.2.5-1) ...
<Jucato> !paste | Access
<ubotu> Access: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Access> okay
<Access> thanks
<hydrogen> intelikey: mm, its reusable though
<pepinux> gracias ubotu
<hydrogen> so if you will be doing a number of searches and then other things
<hydrogen> its worth it
<Access> Seems like libdvdcss is installed doesnt it?
<hydrogen> however once you find once it will cache most of the info in ram, so find will respond lots faster after that anyways
<intelikey> hydrogen but once you find /  the inodes are cached so it's faster too      moot point i know.
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> thats why I threw in the "and other stuff" :)
<hydrogen> that may use all your ram
<flaccid> meh
<prak> is there still no write support for ntfs?
<Jucato> !nfts-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<hydrogen> like if you have a habbit of locate blah && dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null for a while
<hydrogen> ~ntfs
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hydrogen> !ntfs
<dr_Willis> prak,  theres been write support for some time. :)
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hydrogen> whee
<Jucato> prak: ^^^
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | prak
<ubotu> prak: please see above
<flaccid> prak: there is if you had of read the pastes i originally did earlier
<Access> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35749/ <= That proves livdvdcss is installed doesnt it?
<Access> *libdvdcss
<prak> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<flaccid> Access: nope. try dpkg -l | grep -i libdvdcss2 and pastebin that
<Access> okay
<Access> will do
<Access> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35750/
<flaccid> Access: yep its installed
<Access> damn
<flaccid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
* flaccid goes to read
<hydrogen> what problem are you having Access? after running the script it still doesn't work?
<Access> However my DVD playing problem :( "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<Access> Using Movie Player
<Access> Lights dont even flash on my drive
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html   <--- they reckon libdvdread3
<Access> Using VLC the lights flash for a second but nothing happens
<intelikey> ok i have a question.     what's the rest of the /proc/  string in  " dd if=/proc/ of=- bs=1 "   to watch what's being displayed on a remote moitor via ssh  ?
<dr_Willis>  watch what's being displayed? You wanting to sort of.. spy on a remote machine?
<dr_Willis> If i read that right.
<Access> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35749/ <= Thats what I installed, see the command I executed
<prak> flaccid: i have installed ntfs-3g and ran the scripts as instructed on the links
<prak> also configured in the system settings
<flaccid> prak: sweet
<prak> i'm still having trouble creating new folders and saving new content on my external hard drive
<dr_Willis> isent there a ntfs-config tool that needs to get ran as root?
<flaccid> prak: pastebin the output of /etc/fstab and mount
<dr_Willis> i recall it had 2 check box's - to enabel it for internal, and external disks.
<prak> flaccid: mount output: http://pastebin.ca/676527http://pastebin.ca/676527
<prak> http://pastebin.ca/676527
<Access> Im gonna try rebooting.. that might fix something :P
<Access> Works for windows =P
<intelikey> dialup   !
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> doesn't ntfs-3g mount stuff as either `fuse` or `ntfs-3g` not ntfs?
<hydrogen> or did that change
<dr_Willis> that fstab is messed up.
<intelikey> ntfs-3g mounts as ntfs-3g
<dr_Willis> or else he pasted it 2+ times to the pastebin
* dr_Willis seconds intelikey 's statement
<flaccid> prak: mount options are not like the howto..
<hydrogen> looks like its mounted with the read only ntfs driver
* dr_Willis agrees with hydrogen 
<prak> flaccid: i need to configure the parameters so that they are write enabled?
<Access> wooo!
<Access> Reboot Fixed DVD Playing problem
<Access> :D
<flaccid> for a start setting uid and gid to 0 aint going help
<dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<intelikey> shane welcome back
<flaccid> you did options not even mentioned in the howto prak
<dr_Willis> I must be lazy. I just run the ntfs-config tool and check the box's :)
<flaccid> prak: something like ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000 is fine
<Access> thx :D
<hydrogen> just do that
<ibert> hi. I have a bash question: how can I convert a string, with " " seperators to a list like ls?
<prak> flaccid: i did something under disk & file systems in System Settings
<flaccid> prak: read and try to understand this again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6 so that you know what each option does
<flaccid> prak: yes thats not in the howto...
<hydrogen> for i in string; do echo $i\n;done;
<hydrogen> i think
<intelikey> dr_Willis i think i'm more lazy...  i just did     cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda ;mke2fs /dev/hda   and forgot about ntfs...
<ibert> hydrogen: I'll try
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<hydrogen> woah
<Access> So, anyone know how to put back the bottom Panel? Its really annoying to alt-tab all the time?
<hydrogen> flaccid: thats for read only access.
<hydrogen> flaccid: that will not help him at all.
<dr_Willis> Access,   you got no panels at all?
<Access> dr_Willis: Yeah I stupidly went Right-click "Delete Panel"
<flaccid> fuck i didn't realise
<flaccid> someone needs to update that wiki
<hydrogen> ..
<ibert> hydrogen: doesn't work
<hydrogen> ore follow what ubotu said
<flaccid> the ubotu factoid states write, then you go to the page and there is no write options
<prak> flaccid: so i should be manually editing fstab?
<dr_Willis> Hmmm..  in the control panel applets for panel. i thoguth there was a enable check.. not on kde at the moment.,
<hydrogen> err no
<flaccid> prak: i'll give you the right options
<hydrogen> you are looking at the wrong page.
<hydrogen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hydrogen> theres the right page
<hydrogen> not the one you were following
<drif> Access: kicker?
<dr_Willis> ntfs-3g is needed for writing. I do belive.
<hydrogen> it is
<dr_Willis> abd to configure it - i cheat and use that  'ntfs-config' tool. :)
<flaccid> notice the lack of write instructions
<dr_Willis> takes me all of 20 sec to get it going.
<Access> dr_Willis, in System Preference or Administration?
<intelikey> right click   creat new pannel
<Access> drif: Whats kicker?
<dr_Willis> Access,  system preferances for kde i thught.
<hydrogen> ibert:
<Access> oh
<flaccid> prak: rw,auto,user,uid=1000   (make sure you put in your uid)
<dr_Willis> but im not on kde to check. :)
<intelikey> alt+f2 kicker
<drif> Access: like intelikey said
<hydrogen> for i in "blah1 blah2 blah3"; do echo ${i}; done
<drif> Access: just got here so I might be lost - I just thought you needed the kde panel back
<hydrogen> flaccid: once again, that will not help at all
<hydrogen> flaccid: the ntfs driver is readonly
<hydrogen> flaccid: that is why he is using ntfs-3g
<Access> Well drif, the panel at the bottom with the apps, I went "Right Click" Delete Panel.
<Access> Am still looking
<flaccid> hydrogen: once i again, ack that the wiki needs updating
<intelikey> for Q in /dev/hd? /dev/scd? ;do eject $Q && echo "that was disk $Q" ;done
<hydrogen> flaccid: no!
<flaccid> hydrogen: please get off my back
<intelikey> working example   ^
<hydrogen> "On the next screen Enable write support for internal device will be selected by default. Click OK."
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> that doesn't mention the fstab at all
<prak> flaccid: i've modified my fstab using your recommended options, still doesn't work
<prak> looks like i'll have to reformat it as fat
<flaccid> read the correct wiki entry i just pasted
<hydrogen> prak: hold on
<dr_Willis> and paste the NEW fstab somewhere...
<flaccid> you also need to make sure that the mount point is owned by you and has the correct write perms
<hydrogen> prak: run sudo ntfs-config
<flaccid> hydrogen: its not my fault the ubotu factoid says write, but the entry doesnt have the info
<hydrogen> no, its your fault you didn't read properly
<hydrogen> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hydrogen> theres the factoid
<flaccid> hydrogen: you didn't read what i said so this is your fault as well
<prak> ok
<prak> thanks
<flaccid> !ntfs-3g
<prak> i forgot to run ntfs-config
<hydrogen> that'd do it :)
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<prak> i couldn't find it in the kde menu
<hydrogen> sorry this got so convoluted prak
<intelikey> <device> <mountpoint> ntfs-3g auto,user,users,fmask=133,dmask=022 0 0
<intelikey> or do it the hard way...
<flaccid> fua!!!
<hydrogen> the hard way is overrated :)
<prak> i got too used to windows again after not using ubuntu for a while, hydrogen
<intelikey> prak see my example for your fstab
<intelikey> interpret <>
<hydrogen> prak: is it all working after running the tool?
<prak> problem solved now, intelikey
<prak> thanks
<hydrogen> if so don't mess with your fstab
<prak> hydrogen, it's all working after running the tool
<hydrogen> yay
* hydrogen thinks he should sleep now
<intelikey> prak np.   just though you might still need that.   wouldn't hurt to be 'somewhat' familear with that string anyway.
<prak> intelikey, where's your example fstab again?
<intelikey> errrr oh   s/auto/noauto/   heh typo
<dr_Willis> learnign the fstab file and how linux mounts things is a top 10 thing to learn in my 'becoming a linux  proficient user' :) guide
<intelikey> <device> <mountpoint> ntfs-3g noauto,user,users,fmask=133,dmask=022 0 0
<intelikey> then as normal user you just   mount <mountpoint>  and shabang you have read/write access
<intelikey> the pretty thing about that is it works for all users.
<intelikey> but only the user that mounts it has write access at the eimt
<intelikey> time
<intelikey> lisdexic mi
<hayami> hi
<hayami> i wanna know how can i connect my laptop to a cannon i have to do an exposition
<hayami> but how can i use the proyection mode or something like that?
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> I think you may need to clarify what kind of cannon
<intelikey> you know that switch on the bottom ???
<hydrogen> is it a black powder cannon?
<hayami> for apresentation
<intelikey> that's not it.
<intelikey> :)
<hydrogen> does it shoot grapeshot or chain?
<hayami> =O?
<hayami> i don't understand a lot xD
<intelikey> lol
<hayami> yeah i'm really new
<hayami> i have to make a presentation
<hayami> in open office
<hydrogen> sorry
<hydrogen> I'm playing with words
<hydrogen> i'm talking about a cannon as in boom
<hayami> no man :P
<hydrogen> not a cannon as in whatever you may be talking about.
<hydrogen> A projector?
<elite101> hello
<dsmith> for vnc-ssh whats the best way?
<hayami> yeah that, sorry
<hayami> i'm latin american i don't know a lot of english yet:P
<elite101> :)
<hayami> if i connect the projector to my lap can i use it or i have to install something
<dr_Willis> depends on the laptop.
<dr_Willis> and if it has the external display enabled.
<dr_Willis> and the chipset on the laptop
<elite101> if its true monitor port it should work rite off the bat? no
<hayami> it's a dell 9400
<elite101> throu*
<dr_Willis> elite101,  it MIGHT. :)
<hayami> i used to have win xp
<hayami> and i don't know if the external display mode is enabled how can i check that?
<dr_Willis> on some nvidia sytems. ive seen them default to the external when somthing is plugged in.
<dr_Willis> but with using the nvidia drivers. ive had to tweak the x config to clone the 2 displays
<elite101> my tech teacher had a HP with a Canon Projector all he did was hook it up via monitor port and it worked no problem.
<dr_Willis> hayami,  hook it up and see?
<ibert> hydrogen: FYI -> for i in $(echo "a b c d"); do echo $i;done
<hayami> well i guess i have to check it later, cuz i don't have any projector around
<dr_Willis> elite101,  ive seen nvidia systems also default to the TV out when hooked up and disable the LCD/dvi - which really confused us...
<elite101> lol
<elite101> wow?
<hayami> but there's someway i can verify that?
<dr_Willis> hayami,  hook it up to a montor. it dont need to be a prokector
<elite101> so u cant have multi display on seprate devices like LCD/TV
<dr_Willis> elite101,  also ive seen the same box if hooked ONLY to a tv.. work on the tv. with no config tweaks.
<elite101> ahh that sucks
<dr_Willis> elite101,  I can.. some times i have to 'tweak' the x config settings
<elite101> yeah
<dr_Willis> sucks in ways.. good in others. :)
<elite101> mhm
<elite101> yeah
<dr_Willis> for the mythtv box. it was good.
<elite101> :)
<elite101> so what?
<dr_Willis> the point is.. it  Depends on the chipset/card/laptop. :)
<elite101> you can hook up the tv to the card and its INput or Output?
<elite101> :S
<dr_Willis> I have a DVI out, vga out and TV out on my main desktopp
<hayami> well i'll see with a monitor
<dr_Willis> of course he may be using ATI for all we know. :)
<elite101> so tv cant be streamed in?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> they tend to have that
<hayami> just plug in the monitor?
<elite101> S-video/Component
<elite101> yeah
<dr_Willis> Video IN on a video card - would be a bit rare. :)
<dr_Willis> i have a tv TUNER card that has a video in.
<elite101> unplug the monitor fire up the Projector and see what it does
<elite101> cool
<elite101> it should say the Companys Brand (also its searching for input form Component or Monitor) then it should display the PC on the projector
<elite101> like @ my tech class
<elite101> it will say Canon then it will flash when auto configuring the Display and it shows up
<hayami> nope nothing happened
<hayami> so what i have to do
<elite101> how many connectors on your Card?
<elite101> 3-2-1?
<hayami> 1? xD
<elite101> hayami, what are the connectors on your card?
<elite101> thats it
<hayami> just for a monitor or projector
<elite101> okay
<hayami> it's blue colored
<elite101> what type of card? ATI-agp? Nvidia-agp?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> Or pci?
<hayami> it's intel
<elite101> ahh ic
<elite101> onboard?
<hayami> from the chipset series
<jcolvin> where do i find the control center in kubuntu?
<elite101> is it on board
<hayami> on board?
<jcolvin> im trying to find the file associations
<elite101> jcolvin, alt f2 kcontrol
<elite101> ;)
<elite101> yeah
<hayami> so what to do friends
<elite101> hayami, is it an acutal card you installed or is it attached to the motherboard by the serial port/mouse/keyboard
<hayami> is the attached one
<elite101> okay
<elite101> thats onboard
<jcolvin> elite101: how do i find file associations?
<hayami> it came default with the notebook
<jcolvin> im trying to delete some
<elite101> jcolvin, im kinda new to linux and stuff im not sure you might wanna ask someone else
<elite101> i know you can do that
<elite101> but i dont know how
<jcolvin> thanks
<elite101> hayami, check your projector does it have a LCD screen?
<elite101> np
<hayami> well i'm checking it with a monitor
<hayami> my lap has and lcd screen
<elite101> no the projector
<hayami> is just an old monitor
<elite101> does it have a menu system on it? or is there a switch?
<elite101> no the projector xD
<elite101> on your projector it might be set @ Compontent in? i dont know about the projector what brand model # is it?
<hayami> hahaha
<JCDG> hello, does somebody know a game like Age of empires to ubntu?
<narg> is konqueror stripped of debug messages by default? (not debug symbols)
<carranca> hi, im making an automated script in python to do some "profiling" of a program, i use the time program for that purpose, in my gentoo box it works fine but in kubuntu there seems to be two "time"'s, one is located in /usr/bin/time and the other i dont know... in gentoo i dont know in the first place so i assume is a bash thing. The problem is that /usr/bin/time trhows different msg as the "bash time" so i kind of lost
<hayami> it's quiet difficult xD
<elite101> omg floood
<hayami> lucky me that i have win xp yet hahaha
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well what kind of projector?
<elite101> *i was going to say router :(
<hayami> is a monitor
<hayami> ibm
<elite101> hayami, is it a canon projector? sony?
<elite101> PROJECTOR xD
<hayami> i don't have the projector yet xD
<elite101> ahh ic
<hayami> is just a desktop monitor
<elite101> ohhh
<elite101> sorry im confused here
<elite101> what is it exactly your trying to do?
* dr_Willis got lost a long time ago. :)
<elite101> :P
<elite101> he said projector?
<hayami> i try to project some diapositives i guess is correct xD
<elite101> :S i thought he was trying to get it to work
<elite101> lol well
<elite101> what are you trying to do ?
<elite101> hook up a LCD monitor?
<hayami> i hook up a normal monitor
<elite101> ahh
<hayami> to my notebook
<elite101> and does it display out put?
<hayami> nope
<elite101> to the monitor the external one?
<elite101> ahh ic
<elite101> well can you shutdown the main screen ?
<hayami> can i shutdown the main screen how?
<elite101> it might be that you have to shutdown the first screen (lcd) and then the second one (external) will turn on
<hayami> how do i do that
<elite101> well it wont turn on but send output?
<elite101> i dont know
<elite101> lol i neverd had a lappy befor :(
<elite101> there should be a button on the top of the keyboard kinda thing?
<elite101> like a array of buttons underneith of the LCD?
<elite101> dr_Willis, do you own a laptop?
<elite101> hayamai, what type of lappy?
<elite101> sony?hp?accer?
<elite101> hayami, can your laptop even handle a extrenal display?
<elite101> omg im talking by myself?
<elite101> ahhh
<elite101> help
<elite101> gulp
<elite101> ahhhh
<elite101> help
<elite101> me
<elite101> ahhh
<elite101> omg
<elite101> im sinking
<elite101> its a nick tsunami
<elite101> help
<elite101> lol WOWOWOW
<elite101> HAHAHA
<elite101> omg
<elite101> that was intense
<elite101> wow
<elite101> anyone else experience that?
<elite101> holy crap
<elite101> how come only 53nicks?
<elite101> hello?
<elite101> why only 53nicks?
<elite101> omg hello?!?!
<elite101> lol netsplite
<elite101> weee
<nixternal> no doubt
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dsmith> irc.smoothwall.org 6667
<elite101> wow
<elite101> that was instense
<elite101> i was @ #ubuntu channel wow
<dsmith> what
<elite101> it was like a train of nicks passing by
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> I've seen that b4
<intelikey> /bin/sh: irc.smoothwall.org: not found
<dsmith> bah :P
<intelikey> ooops.   hehhe
<elite101> it was amazing
<elite101> holy its like seeing santa lol
<dsmith> haha
<elite101> that geek in the server room every night hits the switch on and off for 2sec's :)
<dsmith> hahah
<dsmith> whats this thingy do
<elite101> lol
<dsmith> hmmm...must turn the fans on
<elite101> it was like drowning
<dsmith> I can here it come on and Ii can turn it off
<elite101> esp in #ubuntu a thousand nicks in there
<elite101> it was crazy lasted 2mins
<dsmith> most servers start loud with fans running full bore
<elite101> i was just helping someone and then it cut out?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dsmith> well i pushed another person into *buntu
<elite101> idk know why? then i could seem to get heard and the channel only had 156Nicks
<elite101> even in ubuntu lol it was picture this
<Daisuke-Ido> elite101: it's called a netsplit
<elite101> i know
<elite101> it was great lol
<elite101> why didnt i disconnect?
<Daisuke-Ido> a cyber-rush :D
<elite101> :)
<dsmith> lol
<elite101> why didnt i disconnect?
<Daisuke-Ido> it doesn't disconnect anyone, the servers they're on disconnect from each other
<dsmith> ou were on one servers
<dsmith> exactly
<elite101> i was talking to people in ubuntu and then it was like a tsunami hit us and we flew far away
* dsmith balmes BIll gates
<elite101> so why was it only @ 156nicks?
<dsmith> *blames
<elite101> no dont blame him that was funn :)
<elite101> lol i dont know why but wow
<dsmith> felt the WOW?
<dsmith> lol
<intelikey> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<elite101> lol cool
<elite101> so i was on the other server :)
* dsmith would ever have thought ubotu would ever be that smart to know what a netsplit was
<elite101> and the other half was on the...uhh...other..other! server
<elite101> does this happen only in IRC?
<dsmith> happens in ANY irc
<elite101> how many nicks can a IRC server old?
<Daisuke-Ido> it's an irc phenomena
<elite101> hold*
<Daisuke-Ido> and that depends on the server
<elite101> lol i experienced it too
<dsmith> DALnet hade hundred thousand at one time I thnk
<elite101> :) it was great :) will this happen again?
<Daisuke-Ido> dalnet at its height...  some servers could hold 30k per server
<intelikey> ubotu doesn't "know" anything.  it's just code,  if someone puts the info in and someone asks the right question they will get the info out.
<elite101> :) i would love to see a netsplit on 100,000 nicks :)
<Daisuke-Ido> 100k is an overall number
<dsmith> intelikey: I know that
<Daisuke-Ido> elite101: during the downfall of dal you would have seen it daily
<Access> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Daisuke-Ido> several times daily
<elite101> :) cool
<elite101> i wanna keep IRC online for ever lol
<Daisuke-Ido> screw samba, nfs is the way to go
<Access> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Access> Can windows access NFS?
<elite101> i wanna make a network split what channel has the most nicks?
<dsmith> Im sure
<intelikey> nfs is a little slow mounting  but seems to work ok.
<Daisuke-Ido> with an additional download
<elite101> what channel has the most nicks out there?
<Daisuke-Ido> windows services for unix
<dsmith> we ran a smaba server at the office for years
<Daisuke-Ido> includes an nfs client
<Daisuke-Ido> jen's xp laptop automounts my nfs shares in here on boot
<intelikey> elite101 #debian maybe ?      :))))
<elite101> lol yeah :)
<elite101> i will go there and call the guys @ freenode to cause another network split
<intelikey> actually #ubuntu runs close to 1k most of the time
<level1> how do you change or disable the background in konqueror?
<level1> the little kubuntu watermark?
<intelikey> right click ?
<elite101> lol the new IRC game IRC:Netsplitter
<elite101> :)
<level1> intelikey: right click and what?
<intelikey> not new.  script kiddys been playing it for uears
<intelikey> level1 the background.
<level1> intelikey: I'm pretty sure thats not it
<intelikey> level1 or use the menu and configure it   or kcontrol
<elite101> wow kubuntu is getting more and more nicks i think it went up to 375Nicks today? lol i wanna graphical chart of the traffic :)
<level1> intelikey: well, I'm not really sure where that is, but I don't think its in the gui... I remember having to go into some config files to fix it, but I can't find it in konquerorrc
<xjkx> can anyone go on #ubuntu and give me an operator name?
<Jucato> xjkx: um why?
<xjkx> i was banished like two days ago and still not removed, i cant be banished forever for saying a bad word
<elite101> lol
<elite101> only 1 bad word?
<Jucato> xjkx: #ubuntu-ops would be the place to appeal
<intelikey> xjkx #ubuntu-ops
<xjkx> yea
<xjkx> thanks
<elite101> lol zero ops in the channel
<intelikey> elite101 think again.
<elite101> what can u do to be banned forever
<elite101> think again there still is none
<intelikey> elite101 ummm tell a hot headed op that they are wrong about something ?
<xjkx> if they forget removing you cant do something real bad
<xjkx> you dont need*
<elite101> lol
<elite101> haha
<intelikey> elite101 there are several in there,   they just are not +o atm
<elite101> there is no ops in ubuntu or Kubuntu
<elite101> yeah
<Jucato> there are ops
<elite101> well i know but there not set as Op
<Jucato> we just don't stay +o
<xjkx> i am in the op channel, i think they will read
<Daisuke-Ido> they can be, quickly
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> im a Op too
<elite101> just in my own channel :)
<xjkx> :>
<elite101> how do i become a Operator?
<elite101> for this channel :)
<Jucato> xjkx: you will have to be more specific in your request. and try to talk to the person who banned you. we don't usually remove someone else's ban
<Daisuke-Ido> elite101: not like that :)
<elite101> alotta time and work?
<intelikey> /j #bash   everybody is +o there
<Jucato> elite101: you don't apply. you get chosen, if there's a need
<elite101> ahh ic
<elite101> well someone could choose me outta the blue?
<Jucato> not out of the blue definitely
<elite101> i would do my best *shines OP badge*
<elite101> lol
<elite101> haha i banned someone
<elite101> im taking peoples Ops away
<intelikey> /bah *@*
<intelikey> /ban *@*
<elite101> lolz
<elite101> they dont care?
<Jucato> ...
<elite101> i kicked xlijk
<elite101> :)
<xjkx> elite101: lol :P
<elite101> :) its funn
<elite101> lol u can go back thou
<xjkx> just went to check :p
* Jucato does care about offtopic spam in here
<intelikey> odd, i didn't think you cared much for it
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> O.o
<elite101> ohh no there on to me
<job424> I'm having issues getting ndiswrapper installed on kubuntu... any help?
<intelikey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<job424> that information doesnt help me... i need information with kubuntu
<job424> i've already looked there.
<elite101> xjkx, go into bash and give me op pleaseeee...:)
<xjkx> elite101: cant find a menu in xchat to op you :P
<elite101> lol ahh
<elite101> man
<xjkx> done
<xjkx> its /op lol
<xjkx> kinda suggestive
<elite101> ;)
<elite101> hah i feel like a cyber sarg.
<magi> hi all, does anybody know how to configure a wireless adapter?
<job424> magi
<job424> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magi> thanks!
<elite101> well i gotta go lol i had enough fun with ops/netsplite/floods
<elite101> netsplits*
<elite101> ;) bye
<xjkx> elite101: cya
<elite101> thanks for the op :)
<xjkx> np
<intelikey> cd, bzj, *
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> that's a script.
<intelikey> /plug netsplits*
<intelikey> would someone at least talk off topic.   i hate a dead channel.
<underdog5004> ok
<magi> well, the wireless card can find signals in windows, but not in my ubuntu.
<intelikey> what neet fun stuff can i do with the menu key  in a console ???
<intelikey> ah could have it run a script to de/mute the sound...   that would be nice i guess
<underdog5004> intelikey, I thought you wanted something in -offtopic?
<underdog5004> I'll repost it here...
<sanzanric> wow http://www.linkinn.com/_Photoshopped_Animals_Very_Cool
<underdog5004> My stupid college uses blackboard so students can submit assignments online. The only problem is, they do path-checking on the submission field, so if the line doesn't start out with C:\, it pops up a cute little box that informs me that /home/matthew/Assignment1.rtf is not a valid file.
<underdog5004> <underdog5004> And they force me to submit in .doc, .rtf, or .pdf format...nothing else!
<underdog5004> <underdog5004> I'm submitting in .pdf...it's the easiest, since openoffice has issues with numbered lists in rtf, and I don't even want to try .doc...
<underdog5004> sorry for the flood/spam, any ops in sight...
<sanzanric> ud5004: have you tried ff in wine?
<intelikey> :)   that sounds like a school alright.
<freeman> what is  ff???
<sanzanric> firefox
<intelikey> !ff
<freeman> o
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> why use wine for ff ?
<sanzanric> intelikey: My stupid college uses blackboard so students can submit assignments online. The only problem is, they do path-checking on the submission field, so if the line doesn't start out with C:\, it pops up a cute little box that informs me that /home/matthew/Assignment1.rtf is not a valid file.
<intelikey> underdog5004 and yeah if rtf is a no go then pdf is all that's left there.      abiword maybe ?
<intelikey> yes i saw that,  or  is that just filler  :)
<underdog5004> idk...haven't tried it yet...pdf works for now, though...I hate windows...
* intelikey shares your loathing
<freeman> hehe
<underdog5004> sanzanric, no, I haven't...I just installed XP in a vm, then shared my desktop with it...risky, but the vm is paused whenever I'm not using it...I used a...paralegal method to install, and I don't want to activate...
<sanzanric> what if you have a paper on a usb( e:\ in windows)? do they just don't let you submit it?
<intelikey> underdog5004 sudo mkdir 'C:\'  and put your school crap in there
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> but the path /C:\/path/to/docs would still start with a /
<sanzanric> underdog5004: i only have 20 days until my win vm expires. i just reinstall every 30 days. and i use a shared folder for all my data.
<underdog5004> sanzanric, I'm pretty sure they're just checking the structure, (eg. $letter:/path/to/dir
<underdog5004> although I was thinking about just using the usb stick as a share...but that's kind of hacky
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  touch 'C:\/something'
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  echo C\:\\/something
<intelikey> C:\/something
<intelikey> works here...
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> I'm happy...well, no, not happy, but satisfie..no...I'm too done to do anything else...XP is on...it's paused, it's ready for me...necessary evil.
<sanzanric> i have to processors, what the speed difference between a 32 bit and 64bit os
<intelikey> :)
<sanzanric> two proceddors
<sanzanric> processors, sorry keyboard issues, lol
<underdog5004> sanzanric, minimal difference for desktop stuff
<intelikey> 1shco6s4asb5an6dda5dt
<underdog5004> if you're compiling a lot, there may be a difference
<underdog5004> hex you, intelikey
<intelikey> no rot13 would be more like it
<sanzanric> is it possible to upgrade from 32 bit feisty to 64 gusty?
<jussi01> hmmm, what is the legality of using msttcorefonts?
<jussi01> ie. can you use the for business stuff no problems??
<JCDG>  hello, how do i remove the temp files??
<intelikey> jussi01 maybe a leagle team could answer that in five to seven years with billions in research
<jussi01> intelikey: lol
<intelikey> JCDG which temp files ?
<JCDG> all that i can, unfinished downloads, etc..
<JCDG>  you know all that temp files that aren't needed
<intelikey> jussi01 and i'm sure the answer will be if you will accept the EULA and buy the license then it's ok.
<jussi01> intelikey: eula? license?
<intelikey> jussi01 yeah.  is there anything M$ that doesn't have an EULA ?
<underdog5004> JCDG, sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<JCDG> and it isn't dangerous??
<underdog5004> no.
<JCDG> ok, thxs
<underdog5004> sudo rm -rf /* would be dangerous
<jussi01> intelikey: lol
<intelikey> JCDG sudo apt-get clean
* jussi01 gives up and just uses them...
<intelikey> underdog5004 ?
<NickPresta> deleting everything in /tmp/ can be dangerous
<intelikey> JCDG don't do that unless you are going to follow with resetting the xserver
<underdog5004> NickPresta, really? I do it sometimes...
<underdog5004> I'm sorry guys, I thought it was ok.
<NickPresta> active stuff is in /tmp so it can screw up stuff that is open/writing to tmp
* underdog5004 hangs his head in shame...
<underdog5004> now, where's that millstone?
<JCDG> yeah i know, somebody toldme when i was more rookie that if i do rm -rf in teh root file i will change something i don't remeber,
<intelikey> JCDG sudo apt-get clean ; open your web browser and in it's configs purge the cache
<JCDG> well you know what happened to my system
<NickPresta> and just for reference: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/tmp.html
<intelikey> yeah   it went away.
<JCDG> everythnig.... i just remembered his mother for so much nights!
<underdog5004> oh geez, I'm sorry, JCDG...
<shade_micro5> hello everyone.. i'm new here.. will someone please help me on private with a connexion problem on kubuntu 7.04 i386 ?
<NickPresta> !ask | shade_micro5
<ubotu> shade_micro5: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JCDG> ok, donpt worry, thxs 4 ereverything man
<underdog5004> JCDG, what I was doing was removing the kaffiene temp files it made when it downloaded files from my server.
<underdog5004> in /tmp
<intelikey> JCDG and you can clean out the /var/log dir if you really need space   also empth any trash.
<shade_micro5> erm.. i got dsl at home and my windows can configure my conn through dhco but my kubuntu won;t
* intelikey never uses trash.
<shade_micro5> */dhcp
<shade_micro5> *dhcp
* shade_micro5 sigh
<shade_micro5> can anyone tell me what must i do ?
<shade_micro5> please?
<NickPresta> shade_micro5, what have you tried so far? have you checked out !network
<NickPresta> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shade_micro5> it is not wireless
<NickPresta> wireless, the heck. nevermind about Wireless
<shade_micro5> i got a dsl modem
<intelikey> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<shade_micro5> i also tryed to set it up from the netwok... erm that thing in the upper-right corner of the screen
<shade_micro5> not dial-up
<intelikey> not that either
<shade_micro5> it is dsl
<shade_micro5> dsl
<NickPresta> what thing in the upper right corner?
<shade_micro5> where u click and u put ur ip gateway dns and all that
<intelikey> yeah what thing ?   upper ?
<shade_micro5> i would like to point out that i am a newbie in linux
<shade_micro5> :)
<killer> I've recently installed kubuntu on my new lenovo laptop.  The wireless nic was recognized and it's working (I'm using it now) but I can't seem to connect to my personally home network (I'm on a neighbors unsecured network).  This nick has WPA support, but for whatever reason it's not connecting.  Where can I find logs to help me find out why?
<NickPresta> shade, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu
<shade_micro5> kubuntu 7.04 i386
<underdog5004> !WPA | killer
<ubotu> killer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NickPresta> then which thing in the upper corner are you talking about? By default, the upper right corner is clear.
<shade_micro5> no it is not
<intelikey> yes it is shade_micro5
<shade_micro5> u can get a newtwork connected notification for example
<intelikey> shade_micro5 you have ubuntu,  not kubuntu
<shade_micro5> oops sorry
<shade_micro5> ur right
<shade_micro5> :D
<shade_micro5> i forgot i use gnome for this one
<shade_micro5> :D
<shade_micro5> so i guess considering that i have ubuntu.. u guys cannot help me ?
<underdog5004> shade_micro5, type this: /join #ubuntu
<shade_micro5> ok thanx
<intelikey> the "ga no me" channel is  ----->>  over there
<shade_micro5> cya
<intelikey> what's that command to search the scan codes by pressing the keys ?
<intelikey> doesn't matter i don't think i have it installed.
<Jucato> xev I think
<intelikey> showkey found it but i don't have it installed
<intelikey> having 14 boxes on which to search for commands helps some times
<intelikey> ls /*bin/ /usr/*bin/ | grep key
<underdog5004> whoa...just cleared out my trash...I just lost 16 gigs worth of junk, ha ha
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> you were running a garbage dump site? O.o
<intelikey> yeah.   cyber space land fill
<underdog5004> lol
<intelikey> so for nfs  "/home/archives                 192.168.0.0/16(rw,sync,no_root_squash)"  would be anyone on 192.168.*.*  right ?
<flaccid> intelikey: only 192.168.0.*
<intelikey> flaccid then what is  192.168.*.*  ???    /24  ?
* flaccid tries to remember
<flaccid> i could be wrong. i'll look up cidr on wikipedia
<underdog5004> ugh, I have to learn that stuff this semester
<flaccid> cidr is number of hosts, not networks
<intelikey> ? backwards not are you sure you are
<flaccid> did you ask in #networking
<flaccid> cause you need routing to route two networks together
<flaccid> eg. 192.168.0.1 can't reach 192.168.1.1
<intelikey> i asked in here where all the smart peopel hang out
<underdog5004> lol
<kozz> intelikey: 192.168.0.0/16 == 192.168.*.*
<flaccid> what are you trying to do
<intelikey> kozz k ty.
<flaccid> i thought cidr was number of hosts, not networks
<flaccid> http://infocenter.guardiandigital.com/manuals/IDDS/node9.html
<NickPresta> Anyone here have experience with the iRiver Clix 2?
<kozz> the first 16 bits are the network part, each number is 8 bits
<intelikey> kozz and /24 is 192.168.0.* ?   right ?
<kozz> yes
<flaccid> the /24 means 256 hosts doesnt it
<kozz> yeah
<flaccid> oh i think i get it now
<kozz> totally 32 bits, 24 are used for the network part and the remaining 8 are for host 2^8 = 256
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> and the last two octals are the network and host ?
<vers> is there a better audio player
<flaccid> vers: yes
<kozz> flaccid: "last two octals"?
<kr1p1> for ubuntu is metacity
<vers> whats the name
<kr1p1> what's for kbuntu?
<kozz> kr1p1: kwin
<flaccid> kozz: x.x.x.x what do they call the x
<flaccid> i mean dotted quad
<flaccid> heh
<kr1p1> kozz: thanx
<vers> flaccid: whats the name of it
<kozz> flaccid: right, well how many octals that are used for network ro hosts depends on the number after the slash (/)
<Access> Flaccid: You have been doing this solidly for hours. I hope your being paid :P
<intelikey> vers vlx
<intelikey> vers vlc
<vers> thanks
<flaccid> Access: im the noob in this case heh
<kr1p1> does anyone know what's the command to replace some colours in xorg Since I'm an nvidia user and compiz fusion and I can't see borders (no minimize maximize) ??
<Access> hehe
<flaccid> intelikey: this makes it easy to understand - i always forget myself as you can clearly see. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39322
<flaccid> intelikey: you just proving you can get to each?
<jussi01> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<underdog5004> kr1p1, you need to add "AddARGBGLXVisuals"
<intelikey> flaccid yeah
<flaccid> sweet
<intelikey> flaccid don't burst my bubble.  took me four days to get that working correctly
<flaccid> what was the problem
<kr1p1> underdog5004: I tryed but no good..
<underdog5004> kr1p1, did you restart the Xserver?
<kr1p1> underdog5004: it't the same
<flaccid> let me know about it coz i suck at networking too
<kr1p1> nop
<kr1p1> underdog5004: thanx
<underdog5004> kr1p1, np
<dotz> hi, even if i create a script in /etc/init.d/xxx , and i used update-rc.d xxx defaults , it doesn't seem that when i log in (run level 2) the scripts run....
<dario> hello
<dotz> i need feisty to run xhost (not for hacking or whatever, its for something else) when it boots up..
<flaccid> dotz: did you chmod +x ?
<dario> help me
<dario> Amarok crsh my kde session
<NickPresta> !panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotz> yes..
<dotz> if i do a manual /etc/init.d/xxx start , it works
<dotz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> flaccid diagram  [inet] ---[modem] =[box1] =[eth0_192.168.0.1] ---[switch1] ---[eth0_192.168.0.2] =[box2] =[eth1_192.168.1.2] ---[switch2] ---[eth1_192.168.1.3] =[box3] =[eth0_192.168.2.3] --X--[eth0 box5]           just so you can see what i've been fighting    all working now.  all can access the internet and each other
<flaccid> dotz: maybe its running but dying or something or something is wrong with your runlevel startup i guess
<intelikey> --X-- == crossover cable
<dotz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35755/
<dotz> ps: its not for hacking purpose,.. i know of issues on xhost
<flaccid> intelikey: why would you put them on dif networks, just because they are on dif switches?
<flaccid> intelikey: and why you hook a box up via a xover. weird
<dotz> its starts on runlevel 2,3,4,5 , kill on 0,1,6
<intelikey> flaccid it's more of a learning exp than anything else  but i didn't mention other lines.  first switch is only 8 port but the switch2 is a stack.
<flaccid> fair enough
<intelikey> flaccid why --X--  location.
<intelikey> run another 80' cat 5 or use a crossover of about 3'
<dario> helpme amarok close my kde session
<flaccid> dario: #amarok
<dario> helpme amarok close my kde session
<dotz> maybe i should just put in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<flaccid> dario: don't repeat. we cannot help you.
<flaccid> dotz: thats what i would of done in first place, but you set on boot..
<flaccid> set=said
<dotz> !!!
<dotz> ok
<dotz> :(
<dario> :S
<flaccid> i gotta go home
<flaccid> cyas
<intelikey> flaccid  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39323
<intelikey> ooops
<dotz> can i name the script in ~/.kde/Autostart in anything, and it will run automatically?
<maverick> anyone has any idea how to set konq to permenantly display contents in detailed view ?
<dotz> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<maverick> dotz :  put any script in  ~/.kde/Autostart        i.e: ~/.kde/Autostart/anything  and it will run automatically
<dotz> great~
<maverick> anyone has any idea how to set konq to permenantly display contents in detailed view ?
<dario>  open amarok and close my session
<diane> maverick: goto Settings => Save View Profile
<maverick> i did and loaded it again ...but nothing
<diane> Works here...
<diane> I just did it back and forth.
<dotz> The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory <-- how do i use kcontrol-autostart ? installed but don't know how to use
<maverick> maverick: do i have to do this everytime i open konq
<diane> maverick: no
<maverick> "load view profile" ?
<diane> it saves it under the file profile
<intelikey> dotz   alt+f2 kcontrol
<vers> how can i see how much space is on my hard drive?
<dotz> gotcha
<dotz> brb
<diane> vers: df -h
<vers> diane: thanks
<diane> vers: assuming it is mounted
<vers> yes
<intelikey> really isn't a good way to check an unmounted disk
<dario> how to delet amarok configuracion?
<diane> dario: open the playlist, and goto Settings > Configure
<intelikey> it's probably in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<diane> dario: ahh delete
<diane> dario: yeah, it is two places actually.
<dario> ok
<NickPresta> Any idea why libmtp isn't "recognizing" my MTP device?
<NickPresta> I have checked the support table, it's supported
<diane> Well sometimes there are entries in .kde/cache-$(hostname)/
<intelikey> NickPresta dmesg show it ?   maybe modprobe a module for it if not
<NickPresta> intelikey, usb 2-9: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd mtp-detect rqt 192 rq 1 len 1024 ret -110
<NickPresta> that was after I tried an mtp-detect
<NickPresta> It shows that a new high speed USB device is there. It even says it has chosen configuration #1 from 1 choice.
<dario> thanks for your tecnical support
<intelikey> that bluetooth ?
<intelikey> lsmod | grep -q mtp && echo ok || sudo modprobe cmtp
<intelikey> i really don't know.
<intelikey> Lynoure: i don't know.   so ignore me.
<NickPresta> FATAL: Module cmt not found. It's okay. I'm going to do some more digging and search a couple forums where people have my device.
<intelikey> no ; i don't know.   so ignore me.
<intelikey> cmtp  you turncated it
<diane> test
<intelikey> no,
<intelikey> set
<NickPresta> intelikey, no dice.
<intelikey> like i said,   i don't know,   i don't have anything usb to play with.
<intelikey> no, i think i changed the NICK_COMPLETION_CHAR and this is a test no, if, joe,
<intelikey> ok.
<diane> test
<intelikey> NickPresta: sorry
<NickPresta> heh
<NickPresta> its fine. I just got this device and luckily it supports UMS mode
<intelikey> diane pong
<diane> intelikey: thanks :)
<diane> intelikey: one more time
<intelikey> /msg %name test    or  /ping %name
<intelikey> diane flaccid will ping ya
<flaccid> ping pong
<flaccid> ctcp-ping ?
<intelikey> ping pong
<diane> heh
<flaccid> not getting a reply diane
<diane> I am just testing colors and such. Trying to get this purple/grey theme all sorted out
<diane> flaccid: I am not registered.
<flaccid> diane: your host pings however
<diane> flaccid: I have no ident server set up as well
<flaccid> you need to be registered for ctcp ping reply?
<flaccid> ah ok
<diane> flaccid: no
<intelikey> that indicates that you will time out in ten minutes tho
<flaccid> im on a livecd as my hard disk is borken
<diane> I need to find a good dark purple icon set now...
<Agent_bob> hd is broskun ???
<flaccid> i dunno http://kde-look.org
<flaccid> its broken. i dropped my notebook. hard disk damaged
<diane> yeah, on there now.
<Agent_bob> ouch
<Agent_bob> lappy is all crippled up now...
<flaccid> would of been ok if hard disk was not on in use
<Agent_bob> poor pinguin
<flaccid> poor pcbsd as well.. thats on there
<Agent_bob> yeah huh
<NickPresta> Is there any way to see which options the binaries were compiled with?
<dotz> i have problem restarting the computer in feisty.. it just stuck on a black screen.. couldn't ctrl-alt-F1-2-3-4-5-6-7
<Agent_bob> NickPresta yes    errr   file ?
<flaccid> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0~beta1-1 (feisty), package size 2982 kB, installed size 8324 kB
<windwalker> Hi all. Can somebody tell me how do I stop the broadcasting of printers in cups?
<dotz> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotz> is there no inittab in feisty?
<flaccid> windwalker: try #cups
<Agent_bob> eeeek.  i have no real shell installed on this box.  only bash.      i'll have to tend to that.
<flaccid> whats wrong with bash
<windwalker> flaccid, already tried...
<flaccid> its in the docs
<flaccid> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<flaccid> good be in there too
<Agent_bob> bloat
<flaccid> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<flaccid> dotz: see upstart
<flaccid> Agent_bob: what do you like
<Agent_bob> dash is ok.  tcsh95 ...
<dotz> ok..hope the restart is related
<flaccid> yeah i like tcsh
<arun> videos dont work for me with compiz fusion. is there any solution for this except using x11 video rendering?
<flaccid> dotz: you can still create an inittab and ubuntu will use. checkout http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292507
<_4strO> yop
<jcolvin> hi guys
<flaccid> evening
<jcolvin> im having trouble with my internet
<jcolvin> i cant seem to see the available wireless networks
<flaccid> !wireless > jcolvin
<flaccid> is your driver working?
<_2> i may like this nick
<_2> binary    ya know
<jcolvin> yes
<flaccid> jcolvin: does iwlist eth1 scanning work?
<jcolvin> i mean im on wireless now but im trying to connect to mine
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> and what happens
<jcolvin> im using an unknown internet
<dotz> flaccid: any known issues on shutdown/restart hang on black screen? i'm looking at forums but most of them talking about ATI cards..which my computer doesn't use
<dotz> if not i'll just keep surfing
<flaccid> dotz: there is probably lots, but nothing i know about personally
<jcolvin> flaccid: when i put my mouse over the internet icon in the system tray and it shows a wire
<flaccid> right click the icon, do you see wireless networks in the list?
<jcolvin> nope
<dotz> flaccid: which log contain the messages when shutdown? /var/log/syslog ?
<flaccid> dotz: not sure check /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages and /var/log/acpid and possibly /var/log/apport will help if its application based
<flaccid> jcolvin: not sure how to help..
<prak> flaccid: after restarting my computer and running the script previous, i now have trouble mounting my external hard drive properly after typing "sudo mount -a"
<prak> should i be editing my fstab again?
<_2> maybe  kern.log
<flaccid> prak: check that the entry is correct in fstab then do a sudo mount /mnt/mntpoint
<flaccid> so you are mounting only that mountpoint
<flaccid> ensure there is no noauto option in your fstab entry if you want it to mount on boot
<flaccid> check if its actually mounted in the command mount
<_2> cat /proc/mounts
<diane> the lila icon set is a pretty good match. Looking decent now...
<NickPresta> I want to use a Gutsy package in Feisty. Is this possible/safe? The package in question is libmtp5. It reverse depends only amarok and libmtp5-dev. How would I do this without updating everything or breaking packages?
<arun> Is there any way to use Compiz Fusion with xv video rendering enabled?
<_2> possible yes   safe no
<flaccid> NickPresta: quickest thing to do is manually d/l that package then run dpkg -i pkg.deb and see what it wants
<flaccid> arun: try #ubuntu-effects
<_2> you will probably get into deps issues
<flaccid> yes but you get to see what you need and what can conflict without analysing
<_2> flaccid what about getting the source from the gutsy repos and going that way ?
<NickPresta> flaccid, okay. Thanks. If it's too complicated, I will wait for Gutsy
<neusonce_>  guys  do you know of any program that converts Avi. files in to a format that playable on home dvd players ?
<flaccid> _2: i don't see how that will help
<flaccid> !encode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<prak> flaccid: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<flaccid> neusonce_: i will look
<prak> this is the entry concerning my external hard drive
<flaccid> prak: its mounted
<prak> flaccid: how do you know?
<flaccid> neusonce_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<neusonce_> thanks dude
<flaccid> prak: the mount command shows mounted
<flaccid> prak: ls -l /media/sdb1
<flaccid> np neusonce_
<kraut> moin
<prak> flaccid: this is what terminal returns me: total 0
<flaccid> prak: what does df -h | grep sdb1 output?
<prak> nothing
<flaccid> prak: do a sudo umount -l /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /media/sdb1
<flaccid> your entry in fstab is for sdb1 ?
<prak> yes
<flaccid> any output from the remount
<jdautz> Is somebody know crash of Kmail when I apply filters on all inbox?
<prak> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/676634
<flaccid> have you ever mounted sdb1 ?
<flaccid> please pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<jussi01> hmmm, is there a quick key combo for locking the screen?
<flaccid> jussi01: ctrl + alt + l usually
<jussi01> flaccid: thanks
<voln> i need apps for hide firefox in systray, who knows?
<flaccid> !find alltray
<ubotu> Found: alltray
<flaccid> !info alltray
<ubotu> alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<flaccid> nice little app that one
<voln> thanks
<flaccid> np
<neusonce_> hye i needed that one 2
<neusonce_> yayyyyyyyy
<flaccid> sweet
<prak> flaccid: haven't ever mounted successfully after i restarted my computer
<flaccid> prak: probably wrong dev
<flaccid> [08:10]  <flaccid> please pastebin sudo fdisk -l :)
<prak> flaccid: wrong dev name?
<flaccid> yes ls /dev/ | grep sd
<demiwar> help kaffeine has no sound
<flaccid> i guess i mean ls /dev/sd*
<flaccid> !sound > demiwar
<flaccid> prak: it should be in fdisk -l
<Access> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> thats not a good way of describing. 'way to cooperate'
<flaccid> if nobody has questions im going next door to the bottleshop to get more beer
<flaccid> !find beer
<ubotu> File beer found in gerstensaft
<flaccid> !info gerstensaft
<ubotu> gerstensaft: Frontend for Simple Asynchronous File Transfer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 268 kB
<flaccid> dang bbs
<mytles> grzeszczak dziweczko jestes??
<flaccid> negative
<Jucato> !pl | mytles
<ubotu> mytles: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mytles> :P
<prak> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Access> wow man, getting Samba working is a lot of work!
<Access> Is there an easy way to create a folder on this computer with full access so a windows machine can just dump stuff into it?
<demiwar> help kaffeine has no sound
<demiwar> can anyone help
<Access> Switch to decaf
<Access> *grins*
<demiwar> wft
<Access> Its a joke :P Im a n00b
<demiwar> very funny
<Access> :D
<demiwar> do u have kaffeine
<flaccid> yes just learn samba Access
<flaccid> i'll help if you want Access
<flaccid> Access: an easy way is to use the kicker applet
<Access> the kicker applet
<Access> How do I run that?
<prak> flaccid: turns out that there's something screwed up with my fstab
<flaccid> add applet by right click on kicker
<flaccid> prak: show me the fstab entry..
<Access> Sorry, what a kicker?
<flaccid> the main bar
<Access> Oh
<flaccid> add the applet public file server
<Access> im using Gnome
<Access> That make a difference?
<_4strO> yes :p
<prak> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/676651
<prak> the external hard drive appears to be sdc1
<Access> flaccid: Sorry man, Gnome here.. just downloaded Ubuntu from the website an installed.
<flaccid> Access: probably. run kicker. need to also check if the applet has write access. im not 100% sure
<prak> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/676653 shows the terminal printout
<prak> when i tried to mount sdc1
<flaccid> prak: simply change the fstab entry to sdc1 then do a sudo mount -a
<Access> Add / Remove applications?
<flaccid> Access: i think we should confirm if the applet can do write
<Access> okay
<flaccid> you might as well try it Access
<prak> flaccid: i already changed my fstab entry to sdc1
<flaccid> Access: run the program kicker
<prak> in the fstab pastebin that i sent you
<flaccid> prak: what does file /media/sdc1 return?
<Access> oh quick question, my friend is bringing around a USB key, im bragging about my hax Ubuntu setup.. am I going to embarise myself when he tries to plug in his USB stick and Linux cant see it or automatically install it?
<flaccid> Access: no hald will prompt you in kde what you want to do and automount to /media
<Access> What about Gnome?
<flaccid> gnome is #ubuntu
<prak> flaccid: there's an input/output error
<Access> okay
<Access> Im only here because Konversion automatically sent me here.
<Access> *Konversation
<flaccid> prak: run this sudo umount -l /media/sdc1 && sudo umount -l /media/sdc1 && sudo mount /media/sdc1
<flaccid> Access: yeah thats because Konversation is a kde application
<prak> ok
<prak> flaccid: thanks for your help
<prak> it's working now
<flaccid> if you get i/o error then your disk has physical damage or needs fsck
<flaccid> prak: ok mate cool
<flaccid> prak: run fsck over it anyway :)
<prak> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<flaccid> so in your case after unmounting it, run sudo fsck /dev/sdc1
<flaccid> im pretty sure it can support ntfs
<flaccid> prak: i would check out http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#questions
<flaccid> apparently the defaults provide write, so you should check that and make sure the perms on the mountpoint before mounting are suffice
<intelikey> is there an apt or aptitude command for this;   if you have two versions of a package in the cache dir and only want to keep the latest version,  or if only one version keep it,   but remove all other versions of all packages ?
<flaccid> i think there is, but i don't know it/remember
<flaccid> its done with that apt policy something or other
<flaccid> apt-cache policy ?
<Jucato> not quite
<intelikey> but remove all other versions of all packages /but remove all older versions of all packages  ^
<flaccid> hmm im way off
<arun> Would you guys recommend using Vi or Emacs as an IDE/text editor
* SlimeyPete takes out the firehose in readiness
<flaccid> arun: ide and text editor are quite different. its not an ide
<arun> but it can be used as an ide?
<arun> as in, to write programs
<flaccid> but can be made to have some ide features
<Jucato> arun: I would in all honesty recommend what you would be more comfortable working with :)
<flaccid> you can write programs in a text editor
<flaccid> use whatever you like most
<Jucato> and the only way you'll find out is if you try them both. pick one now
<flaccid> the editor is irrelevant. its the programmer that does the coding
<Jucato> hm.. I kinda disagree a bit, but anyway :)
<flaccid> ive tried like most of the text editors around. i ended up with prefs for kate in gui and joe in cli
<arun> i like geany
<arun> and kate
<Jucato> then use those :)
<flaccid> sounds good
<flaccid> i like bluefish, but yeah its gtk and needs some externa file opening in same instance behaviourr
<Jucato> I use vim in cli only because I got used to it, because someone convinced me to try it out. never got around to trying out emacs, but I plan to do so
<SlimeyPete> quanta :)
<Jucato> quanta.... hm... ...
<flaccid> personally i just need something to update comment headers in php..
<emilsedgh> ah Quanta+ is really a grea editor for PHP
<emilsedgh> great*
<flaccid> so is elipse
<flaccid> um eclipse
<Jucato> eheheh elipse :)
<flaccid> kdevelop is good but its another program that has neglected support for files opening in same instance frome external
<shing19m> hello
<n00b> sorry
<n00b> only one short question: is it possible to install "Kubuntu 7.04 i386" from an USB CDROM? the laptop (X60T) supports booting from USB Cdroms. But after loading kernel and ram disk the system does not do anything more
<bionic> hi
<n00b> hi bionic
<prak> does anyone know of any easy way to install adobe reader in adept or synaptic?
<prak> rather than opening the tarball from adobe website?
<flaccid> n00b: its very much possible. you may need to try the alternate cd or a dif optical drive
<flaccid> prak: you don't like kpdf?
<prak> flaccid: no
<flaccid> prak: see adobe support
<flaccid> the answer to your question is literally no
<flaccid> to be installed by adept or synaptics it needs to be a .deb in a repos
<jussi01> prak: the tarball _is_ easy
<prak> flaccid: i used to be able to install adobe reader from adept
<prak> jussi01: i'm having trouble with the install command
<prak> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<flaccid> prak: from which repository
<flaccid> don't tell us you have a problem, tell us exactly what the problem is
<prak> flaccid: i used to be able to do it i think in the universal repository
<jussi01> prak: you just need to make the file executable and double click it...
<flaccid> prak: its commercial so i don't think it could be there
<jussi01> or run the command they say
<flaccid> prak: if you are installing something from a 3rd party, read their documentation!!
<n00b> flaccid, diff optical drive is no option but ill try the alternative cdrom later
<flaccid> ok n00b
<prak> jussi01: how do i make a tarball into an executable?
<jussi01> prak: its in medibuntu
<jussi01> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<flaccid> prak: you cannot. a tarball is an archive like a .zip
<jussi01> prak: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<SlimeyPete> prak: if you untar it (tar -xvf tarfile.tar) it probably has executables inside it
<prak> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> prak: np :)
<flaccid> lol
<gronbaek> Hi people. I just decided to test opendb on my desktop machine. It installed fine, but how do I login? Theres been no config dialouge, and now it just asks for username / password on the front page,
<prak> how do i find out if my kubuntu has ppdev, parport, and parport_pc support?
<gronbaek> The opendb page says that you should open install.php, but there's no such file...
<SlimeyPete> are those kernel modules, prak ?
<SlimeyPete> if so, lsmod
<flaccid> gronbaek: i don't think this is the place for help on that sorry
<SlimeyPete> gronbaek: do a dpkg -L <package name>
<SlimeyPete> see if it lists the file
<SlimeyPete> sometimes ubuntu packages put things in funny locations
<gronbaek> Hm... nothing. only some patch installations show up. That's pretty strange.
<gronbaek> It's in the repositories, and deb-conf asked questions during install... but nothing about users.
* flaccid goes to look
<flaccid> gronbaek: everything you need here http://opendb.iamvegan.net/wiki/index.php?title=Documentation
<flaccid> ie. the manual/wiki
<gronbaek> flaccid: uhm... I don't see it. I've installed it by "apt-get install opendb". And theres' no install.php file, as they refer to in the documentation.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> 1sec
<gronbaek> And the admin user don't have the password admin.
<gronbaek> Deb-conf asked for one... but either I typed it wrong, or it's not the one I typed.
<flaccid> gronbaek: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=opendb&version=feisty&arch=all
<flaccid> no install.php probably because it doesn't need it. the package does it via deb-conf or whatever
<gronbaek> hm... ill try a reconfigure
<flaccid> gronbaek: i would also search ubuntu forums and wiki for opendb
<ymsg> french room
<flaccid> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kgx> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kgx> took you a while :p
<flaccid> he must be in demand tonight
<flaccid> !ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find ubiquity
<ubotu> Found: ubiquity, ubiquity-casper, ubiquity-frontend-gtk, ubiquity-frontend-kde, ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork
<flaccid> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.11 (feisty), package size 1852 kB, installed size 7104 kB
<krzysiek> siema
<krzysiek> mowi ktos po polsku
<krzysiek> ??
<krzysiek> elo
<flaccid> engish only
<flaccid> what language you krzysiek?
<flaccid> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ymsg> why when i wish watch some  youtube video i havenot the song
<flaccid> have not the song?
<flaccid> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ymsg> i can  watch  video but not  hear the song
<flaccid> also install the package libxine-extracodecs
<flaccid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> ie. restricted formats
<RichardH> Hi
<RichardH> does anyone know about amarok?
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RichardH> ok
<Jucato> and if you don't get an answer here, you could also try in #amarok
<RichardH> amarok wont open after a reboot
<Jucato> RichardH: can you try running it from Konsole and check the error messages that come out
<RichardH> it says 'loading' in the bar at the bottom, then just vanishes again
<RichardH> ok
<RichardH> do i just type 'amarok', yeah>
<RichardH> ?*
<Jucato> in Konsole? yeah
<RichardH> ok
<RichardH> nothing appeared so far
<Jucato> hm....
<radek> ahoj, mohl by mi tu nekdo poradit, jak zabranit tomu, aby mi Adept updater porad nabizel update pro aplikaci, kterou nechci updatovat? Proste mi nova verze nejde, dekuju
<flaccid> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> Jucato: whats that dpkg lock fix command
<Jucato> !cz | radek
<ubotu> radek: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<flaccid> thanks mate
<RichardH> still nothing in Konsole
<RichardH> i can type, but i dont have the richard@.... at the start of the line
<Jucato> huh?
<flaccid> RichardH: control + c ?
<Jucato> oh
<emilsedgh> RichardH: do you see the Splash Screen? I did have similiar problem...
<Jucato> yeah Ctrl+C to cancel/exit
<RichardH> emilsedgh: - no, no splash screen
<radek> thanx Jucato
<Jucato> RichardH: press Ctrl+Esc and check if  there's a running amarok or amarokapp process already?
<gronbaek> flaccid: there seems to be a problem with opendb. No matter what I do, I can't use the official package. I'm using the version from sourceforge now, and that works perfect. Thx for the help anyway.
<RichardH> ctrl+c has brought a new prompt at the start of the line
<flaccid> RichardH: if you are running a gui app from a shell then you need to do eg. amarok & to send it to background
<Jucato> flaccid: the problem is that amarok isn't even starting
<Jucato> so I asked him to try to run it in Konsole to see if there are error messages
<flaccid> gronbaek: could be a package problem. check !bugs for opendb bugs
<RichardH> ctrl+esc shows there is an amarok process
<RichardH> and an amrokapp
<somiran> hello
<gronbaek> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> there is no output from running amarok from cli after killall amarok; killall amarokapp ?
<Jucato> RichardH: that means amarok is already running. can you see it in your system tray? maybe it's on another virtual desktop
<Jucato> flaccid: haven't asked him to kill it yet :)O
<flaccid> true, my bad
<somiran> there is so many bug
<flaccid> lots of spiders too
<RichardH> Jucato: too late :P
<RichardH> i killed it, restarted it from terminal, and now its opened fine
<Jucato> RichardH: hm ok... now try running amarok again :/
<Jucato> phooey
<Jucato> :P
<somiran> but when i am trying to report those something wrong is happenig to my system
<RichardH> although there are a couple of warnings in Konsole
<Jucato> BadDevice thingies?
<flaccid> RichardH: some of amaroks child process/scripts/plugins tend to make amarok freeze up a lot in my experience
<Jucato> amarok is nice and all... too big for me sometimes though :(
<RichardH> lol
<flaccid> yeah its that big factor and extension that makes it not good
<Jucato> maybe until I learn this last.fm and smart playlist thingies
<somiran> my kstar is not starting
<RichardH> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8097d50 ): KAccel                             object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<flaccid> eg. python scripts
<Jucato> oh yeah, and scripting..
<flaccid> RichardH: that warning is fine
<RichardH> ok
<Jucato> maybe nice I learn how to use/create scripts :)
<RichardH> Layout "unnamed" added to QVBox "unnamed", which already has a layout
<Jucato> but until then it does more than what I need :)
<Jucato> RichardH: are you on Feisty?
<RichardH> yeah
<flaccid> the scripts have a lot of dev to go in terms of error handling
<Jucato> hm...
<flaccid> RichardH: they are qt warnings, quite normal for amarok
<somiran> when i am trying to report bug my resolution is coming to low grade
<RichardH> flaccid: ok, cool
<somiran> is there any solution
<RichardH> thanks for your help, flaccid, Jucato
<Jucato> sure
<Shibalba> Hi people, anyone got any idea how i can get my broadcom wireless card to work on Kubuntu?
<somiran> hey anyone from india to help me
<Jucato> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah.. hm...
<Jucato> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> Shibalba: ^^^
<Shibalba> Thanks
<Shibalba> :)
<Jucato> somiran: #ubuntu-in
<somiran> ya
<somiran> i can not report bug
<radek> <Shibalba> I can help you
<arctanx> I have a question; has anyone else noticed a "Firefox Web Browser" thing appearing in the panel when clicking on a link from pidgin, xchat, etc., complete with bouncing icon by the cursor, until it times out, since it actually opened in a new tab in an existing window?
<arctanx> and if so, how'd you fix it?
<RichiH> are there any known issues with kopete on kubuntu feisty when using IRC? it goes to, and stays at, 100% CPU the second it receives a message
<flaccid> RichiH: could be a bug, most likely
<RichiH> heh
<RichiH> yes, that is what i think as well
<flaccid> kopete can be a bit bloaty because of its design, but it shouldn't go that bad. what cpu is it
<RichiH> but are there any known ones?
<flaccid> there are probably lots
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<RichiH> celeron m 520 @ 1.6 GHz
<RichiH> i.e. fast enough
<flaccid> they are a lot of things to fix up in kopete and there is the never ending problem of proprietory protocols chaning
<flaccid> changing
<flaccid> which protocol is it
<RichiH> flaccid: irc
<flaccid> oh yeah, um lets have a look
<luke__> hi all, first sry for my terrible english...i need help with vim....who r using vim here?
<flaccid> RichiH: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=irc+kopete&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=ubuntu
<flaccid> luke__: try #vim
<luke__> thx
<flaccid> RichiH: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kopete+cpu&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<flaccid> RichiH: see if you can get any attention in #kopete
<flake> is there any modem I can buy that would work with ubuntu without question .. i only have pci slots :/
<flaccid> !modem
<flake> i lost the driver to my modem, so ndiswrapper doesn't do me any good without knowing what my modem is
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<flaccid> lets have a look
<flake> no, i want to fax   lol
<flaccid> flake: see if lshw can say what you have. in konsole do sudo apt-get install lswh && sudo lsw | more
<RichiH> flaccid: yah, i asked both here and there
<RichiH> let me look at the bugs
<flaccid> RichiH: the cpu overload happens a lot in these kind of apps ie. reverse engineering protocols
<flake> can't find the package flaccid
<RichiH> flaccid: but this is irc we are talking about
<flaccid> RichiH: what is the name of the process doing 100% ?
<flaccid> flake: sorry just sudo lsw | more
* flaccid thinks he was on debian oops
<flaccid> flake: sorry lshw | more
<flake> np,  I have an existing pci modem but it's coxenant.. they want $19..  almost might as well pay it but that's not the policy of my machine
<flaccid> flake: you might like to try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<flake> I did, it told me it's coxenant (hsf)
<flaccid> !conexant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conexant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !coxenant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coxenant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flake> is there a modem out there you would purchase for pci you know would work?
<flake> like at best buy
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> flake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<flaccid> flake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Working_Conexant_Modems
<flake> they limit the speed to 14.4, unless you pay them $19 for the 'real' driver
<flaccid> so you just want a dif supported modem. wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the driver
<RichiH> flaccid: kopete
<flaccid> flake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Modems and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/GeneralDiscussion
<flaccid> yep so its kopete bug
<flaccid> flake: so basically http://xmodem.org
<flake> thanks for your help
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> i have about 10 here
<flaccid> but im in austraia
<flaccid> australia
<flake> how's the weather over there
<hayami> hi, can anyone help me? i'm gonna make a presentation and i can't make kubuntu to show the screen in a projector or a monitor what should i do
<flaccid> flake: coldish where i am good for the rest. im in tasmania
<arctanx> hayami: don't you usually press function-f5 or something? assuming you're on a laptop
<arctanx> just as a purely laptop function, OS-independent
<hayami> i just need that?
<hayami> just push f5
<arctanx> function-f5
<arctanx> I think
<flake> nice, summer is ending here in florida, starting to cool down
<hayami> well i have it on function f8
<arctanx> look on your keyboard to find out :P
<hayami> but the command doesn't wok
<hayami> work
<hayami> i tried a lot of times
<arctanx> not sure then
<arctanx> sorry about that
<hayami> no problem man
<flaccid> summer is gooood
<flake> was too hot to do anything in midday for a bit
<flaccid> i could imagin
<hayami> anyone else:P a sugestion
<hayami> xD
<flaccid> riverwood
<baudthief> Long shot, but is there any way to get EAX to work with Audigy cards under linux? (ie: like creative mixer on windows with all the cool effects like reverb, echo, paramtric EQ)
<flake> have to run, thanks again
<Dargan> Anyone free to help me with a compiz repo issue ? O_o
* arctanx is in awe from that day when he installed ubuntu and his audigy ls... just worked...
<Dargan> Ubuntu pwns ^_^
* baudthief reverted back to beryl
<baudthief> compiz was SHIT
<IIVQ> hello - is there a kubuntu livecd later than 5.10?
<Dargan> Heh, still want to try fusion before i judge it
<Dargan> kubuntu has one up to 7.04, yeah ? same as ubuntu
<baudthief> IIVQ: Pretty sure the feisty 7.04 installation disc was live bootable
<baudthief> Dargan: Haha not stopping you, if you have a nicely configured Feisty + Beryl installation up and running now, back it up before you try Fusion ;p
<flaccid> arctanx: yep i love the audigy support too
<baudthief> (that was it's easy to recover)
<Dargan> Fresh install atm
<flaccid> IIVQ: yep feisty
<Dargan> Wouldnt upgrade from 6.1 so i had to use my new discs to update to 7.04 with fresh
<arctanx> flaccid: used to be pain in the proverbial
<baudthief> flaccid: so I'm guessing there isn't and wont be any EAX support for audigy? :\
<IIVQ> ah ok - I found separate livecd's for version 5.10 so I thought it still was like that
<Dargan> Ive got the repo set up as per instructions on the ubuntu website, and im trying to get the latest 0.5 compiz. The repo is *supposed* to be in /dists/feisty but apt is looking in /pool/feisty for the packages. Im using the moshen.de mirror
<baudthief> As much as i'd like to suggest a solution, i've had really shit luck with linux heh (moved from windows a few months back) -- still sufferring :P
<baudthief> once you get over the fact that you cant run anything you used to, it's really quite pleasant
<Dargan> heh, im trying to fully shift away from winblows
<arctanx> baudthief: I've come to the conclusion that everyone has to go through the pain
<flaccid> baudthief: you could ask creative. its their product/problem..
<IIVQ> I have actually contemplated moving to windows several times
<Dargan> Gotta get Cedega to run all my games. Thats my stopper atm
<arctanx> even if you're lucky to begin with, sooner or later some issue will crop up and you will drive yourself nuts trying to fix it
<flaccid> dual boot is the only way for full support
<baudthief> flaccid: thats what pisses linux newbies off :p
<IIVQ> I'm a linux user since ... lemme calculate ... 8 or 9 years I think
<flaccid> baudthief: yep and its not linux fault
<arctanx> dual boot is good and what I have, though I'm in linux 99% of the time, literally
<Dargan> Dual boot is where i am atm
<dwidmann> :) hurray for voluntary time off!
<Dargan> Run games in windows and everything else in linux
<flaccid> im on linux or freebsd 98%
<arctanx> Dargan: cedega's not worth it in my opinion
<baudthief> Not saying it is lol, its just far harder to find help / information for linux than windows. I spent DAYS on google trying to find a solution to video tearing on linux, or problems with K and an ATI X700 to no avail
<arctanx> really? I have a shocking time trying to find answers to windows problems online
<baudthief> Have you always been a windows user, or mainly linux?
<Dargan> The uh, 'subscription' isnt a problem. Its just making it run my games at all
<flaccid> there are problems everywhere heh
<dwidmann> flaccid: does the other two % involve openbsd or solaris?
<client> yop
<arctanx> baudthief: to whom are you asking that?
<baudthief> you :p
<Dargan> Not all of them are run off CD (some are self-installers) and they freeze like a whore hit with spotlights when i run them
<flaccid> dwidmann: windows, mac os x. no access to any other bsd or sun systems atm
<arctanx> ah, I've been a windows user for some 10 years 3.1 -> xp, using linux on and off, then fell in love with OS X for a year, and now run ubuntu
<Dargan> baudthief: I had tearing problems. Underclocking. O/c'd my GPU and CPU and it worked fine. haha
<baudthief> Dargan: haha
<Dargan> Go figure. All the help i could find was to lower the clock, and im thinking "This IS the lowest they can go"
<arctanx> if I can graduate before they feel like putting vista on the uni comps, I might get away without ever really using it
<Dargan> Vista is pretty, and can be nice to use, but im sticking with XP MCE atm.
<baudthief> arctanx: fair enough, I dunno man - I've always loved linux as a server os, was a windows guru before. Figured i'm sick of MS's bullshit and switched to linux, its a bit weird going from an OS you know back to front to an OS you know nothing about
<dwidmann> arctanx: good luck with that one
<Dargan> Trying to get some streaming to xbox action from linux though
<flaccid> which protocol Dargan
<kgx> baudthief: stick in there...soon you'll hate going back to windows
<Dargan> Just over the network to my 360
<flaccid> Dargan: http?
<Dargan> Had mythtv installed before but never got around to trying it
<Dargan> No
<baudthief> haha I do alrady, I try and do the ctrl+alt cube rotate thing on windows (inadvertantly) all the time :p
<arctanx> baudthief: Ya I know what you mean. I did something with OS X similar, except that it doesn't have all the weird issues and errors popping up that you get when you're using linux for the first time. For the first week I was like "wow, shiny new toy!", after a month "eurgh, I'm really a lot better at windows" then after a couple more months "no damn way I'm going back to winblows"
<Dargan> Not sure what protocol it is
<arctanx> dwidmann: mm -_- oh well
<RichardH> Dargan: trying to stream music?
<Dargan> video
<IIVQ> With Windows, every time I boot, I am busy for 2 hours running updates
<kgx> past 3 years or so i had been using linux for 95% of my time..last year, it dropped to 60% as i had to do windows programming. the first few backs with windows was quite annoying!
<RichardH> i think WindowsMediaConnect2 is designed to be as closed as possible :P
<IIVQ> With Gentoo, every time I update, I spend 2 hours getting it back to work :-P
<flaccid> my next job might be packaging windows software lol
<arctanx> I also have to say, I have totally not missed running virus scans, defragmenting, removing spyware, and dealing with applications leaking my memory and dragging my system into the ground
<Dargan> haha yeah, its why i have MCE installed
<dwidmann> flaccid: with or without a baseball bat?
<baudthief> arctanx: haha yeah - I've been using linux as a desktop OS for maybe 4 months so far. I still have my windows box beside it, purely for apps that I cant find alternatives for (Altium Designer 6 for PCBs, and FLASHFXP!)
<flaccid> dwidmann: its paying more than a lot of baseball bats
<arctanx> baudthief: Seriously, just use the best tool for the job. You're never going to completely eliminate windows unless you join the church of st emcs
<baudthief> but I'd never go back at this point
<arctanx> emacs*
<baudthief> LOL
<flaccid> baudthief: my electronics mate is in the same position
<arctanx> that reminds me
<flaccid> he is down in glenfield
<arctanx> I must get gfortran running on my ibook sometime
<tarntow> how do u deal with sound suddenly gone? apart from logging out?
* dwidmann uses vim ... the ?anti-emac?
* flaccid uses joe the um anti um nothing
<flaccid> heh
* arctanx uses cat
<arctanx> and sed
<flaccid> cat is not an editor nor is sed
<arctanx> sure they are
<baudthief> at least now Beryl isn't eating up all my ram after a few hours heh - upgraded nVidia drivers, so now I can leave my PC on overnight without it crashing :p
<flaccid> how do you write to a file with cat
<arctanx> bash redirect ;)
<flaccid> that is not cat
* baudthief gets popcorn
<flaccid> and thats appending
<arctanx> damn, I've been out pedant-ed
<flaccid> sick, i win!
<Dargan> Put the cat on the keyboard :P problem solved :D
<Dargan> haha
<flaccid> that so rarey happens
<flaccid> me0w
<flaccid> +l
<arctanx> :P
* arctanx remembers that this is a support channel
<flaccid> time for massaman curry
<flaccid> yeah im waiting for someone to do !offtopic
<baudthief> thats gotta burn on the way out :p
<dwidmann> hmm, joe looks like it could be interesting
<flaccid> joe is easy and yeah cool
<flaccid> simple
<flaccid> bbs
<Dargan> k, reload x time
<Jenna> hey all, am suffering from this screen freeze/blank bug when I logout of my kubuntu session (7.04). was wondering if the kubuntu  7.10 (amd64)  is stable enough to try on my lappy ?
<dwidmann> Jenna: should be
<dwidmann> well, maybe
<Jenna> dwidmann, speaking from experience ?
<dwidmann> I have around half of my packages upgraded to gutsy atm ... (mostly because I'm still trying to catch up .... I keep getting FAPd though)
<tarntow> any one here dual boot?
<dwidmann> Reckon though, at this point, there's less than 2 months left before release. I wouldn't expect everything to be just perfect, but most of the bigger kinks should be worked out.
<dwidmann> Until recently I dual booted Ubuntu and Debian :)
<tarntow> dwidmann: i dual boot with windows...but each time i go back to ubuntu i would have to realign the screen...is there a less hassle way to sort that out once and for all?
<dwidmann> There might be, I'm not sure ... I never heard of anything like that happening before.
<arctanx> I've had it before.
<arctanx> My solution was to get a screen that remembers the slightly different video modes and settings for each :P
<tarntow> arctanx: did u find a fix?
<arctanx> i.e., no, not really
<tarntow> cheers
<drevon> anyone have the adress to the irish ubuntu channel?
<Jenna> rrrubutntu maybe
<Jenna> rrrubuntu** maybe
<tarntow> drevon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<drevon> nice one :D
<VoodooCrazy> Anyone any idea why ubuntu kills the power while booting from time to time?
<sakthian> i want to run php in kubuntu,pls help how to get it
<pag> !lamp | sakthian
<ubotu> sakthian: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RichardH> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<enry> hi!
<mohamed_> !freevo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freevo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RichardH> .
<RichardH> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<radek> hi, I have a problem with Adept updater (adept notifier) I don't want to show possible update for SWScanner because new version doesn't work and Adept notifier still show me a possible update. Exist any way how can I disable update for this program? Thanx fo any answer
<soa2ii> radek: search for a tutorial on apt-pinning
<soa2ii> there you can set up packages that you just want in special versions/sources/etc
<radek> <soa2ii> Thanx much!
<soa2ii> no prob
<sakthian> pls tell how to install apache
<Jenna> apt-get install apache maybe ?
<aguitel> anyone have riptide driver for the sound?
<sakthian> if i do apt-get install apache rpl from system as Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pag> sakthian, close all instances of Adept
<pag> if they're already closed, please see:
<pag> !aptfix | sakthian
<ubotu> sakthian: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<flaccid> !apache | sakthian
<ubotu> sakthian: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sakthian> i cant get u "Adept"
<soa2ii> sakthian: what?
<Jenna> sakthian, : Adept install manager just like synaptic
<Jenna> skthain: close all instances of any installers that ur using.
<sakthian> now im installing lamp-server
<flaccid> !find lamp-server
<ubotu> Package/file lamp-server does not exist in feisty
<soa2ii> :D
<soa2ii> sakthian: why don't you install apache2 mysql php5 yourself?
<sakthian> i dont no how to install it
<soa2ii> sudo aptitude install <package>
<soa2ii> for example
<soa2ii> sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql php5
<sakthian> when i went to the site given by u offered abt only this lamp
<soa2ii> hm... one moment...
<Jenna> !find apache
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-auth-sys-group (and 160 others)
<Jenna> !find smooch
<ubotu> Package/file smooch does not exist in feisty
<soa2ii> sakthian: try this packages here:
<soa2ii> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/apache2
<soa2ii> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/mysql-client
<soa2ii> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/mysql-server
<elitrou> hi
<soa2ii> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/php5
<elitrou> anyone worked with nokia 6288 USB cable?
<soa2ii> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/libapache2-mod-php5
<soa2ii> sakthian: do you need smth else?
<soa2ii> this ones are for apache + mysql + php
<sakthian> just a min
<sakthian> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<soa2ii> ok
<soa2ii> :D
<soa2ii> close adept and so on
<soa2ii> just open a terminal ;)
<neusonce> i have an inbuild card reader in my computer in the dvd slot  dose anybody know of  way i can mount it ?
<elitrou> anyone ever worked with nokia 6288 here?
<soa2ii> elitrou: no sry
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I need some help with the kubuntu repo.
<pag> !ask | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<x_link> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main
<x_link> I wanted to ask, I was on my way typing 0)
<x_link> =)
<x_link> I need the key for that repo, can somebody help m e with that?
<Jucato> it's on the kubuntu.org page
<pag> x_link, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<x_link> Okej, I will try to find it.
<x_link> pag: Thanks!!
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<x_link> pag: Shouldl I right click and choose Save Link As?
<Jucato> instructions on that page
<pag> x_link, wget -q http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<x_link> Damn,. now I have another problem.
<x_link> I can't see anythign when I open /Home
<x_link> Konqueror.
<Jucato> how about ~
<Jucato>  and it's /home not /Home
<Jucato> case sensitive
<x_link>  /home sorry
<x_link> brb
<x_link> So, now it's fixed.
<x_link> pag: I will do that command now
<x_link> pag: Thanks alot!
<x_link> Now I just need to install KDE 3.5.7 instead of 3.5.6
<pag> np :)
<x_link> pag: Which KDE version do you use?
<pag> x_link, 357
<Creed205> morning everyione
<pag> !hi | Creed205
<ubotu> Creed205: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
* genii sips an extra large black coffee
<arctanx> 11pm here -_-
* Jucato sips extra brown Milo
<x_link> pag: Okej.
<Creed205> hehe
<x_link> pag: Would you like to help me a little bi?
<Creed205> sorry... 9am here
<Jucato> heh EST :P
<pag> x_link, I'll help, if I can :)
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> What should I do?
<pag> x_link, like in general? go out and enjoy the fresh air :)
<x_link> pag: Hehe
<x_link> pag: I mean, how do I upgrade to 3.5.7?
<pag> x_link, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<x_link> I just re-installed yesterday. But I remember that I upgraded myself the last time. But I really don't remember how I did.
<Jucato> x_link: um... you didn't read the link I gave? :(
<x_link> Jucato: Which link?
<x_link> pag: Ohhh right
<x_link> That's the only thing I had to do.
<x_link> I'm on 3.5.7 now
<x_link> =)
<Jucato> [20:44]  <Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<RichardH> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jucato> bleh :P
<x_link> Jucato: Thanks for the link =)
<dwuomo> hola
<RichardH> !YUM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deviance> When is dolphin due to be released
<x_link> I really want to try out K DE 4.0 =)
<wolfger> I installed 4.0 in Gutsy Tribe 5, but I don't see any option for *using* it...
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> he?
<wolfger> logged out, logged back in, (no 4.0 in options menu, just "KDE") and it was still 3.5
<x_link> wolfger: Okey.
<x_link> wolfger: What a shame =/
<wolfger> LOL... at first I was thinking "Hmm. Looks the same"
<pag> wolfger, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php for instructions on how to get it to KDM-login options
<wolfger> thanks, pag
<kubuntu_58> bye
<job424> I'm having issues getting ndiswrapper installed on kubuntu... any help?
<job424> and please dont say !wireless
<job424> I've been there.
<deviance> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolfger> LOL
<wolfger> I saw that coming....
<deviance> Yup
<wolfger> okay, time to reboot and play with Gutsy/KDE4 for a bit. :-)
<emilsedgh> wolfger: Beta2?
<wolfger> Tribe 5, and whichever beta of KDE4 is in the repos
<wolfger> Pag set me up with the instructions on how to add KDE4 to the login options, which I didn't previously know
<emilsedgh> pag: is there Beta2 in the repositories?
<pag> emilsedgh, not afaik
<pag> emilsedgh, I haven't even seen official KDE announcement on its release..
<emilsedgh> pag: oh so still waiting ;), I hope Beta2 packages will better, Beta1 was incomplemete
<emilsedgh> pag: announcement will come in 6 days, Beta is being tagged and 1 seven days time for distro's to create packages
<alejandro> hi
<pag> emilsedgh, ok :)
<pag> hello alejandro :)
<alejandro> can anyone explain me why my firefox its in english when i m spanish?
<pag> alejandro, do you have mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es installed?
<emilsedgh> alejandro: maybe you have to install mozilla-firefox-locale-es
<alejandro> i can find it in the add remove menu
<emilsedgh> !mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<pag> !info mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es > emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> alejandro: go to Adept Package Manager
<emilsedgh> pag: ah thanks
<alejandro> ahh ok, thanks emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> np alejandro
<job424> Okay, so sending me !wireless was completely useless... can anyone actually HELP me? Not just type a command to present me with a generic response?
<emilsedgh> jono: could I ask whats the problem? I have experience of running a wireless with ndiswrapper
<pag> emilsedgh, maybe you mean job424 ? :)
<emilsedgh> pag: ah damn! I dunno whats the matter with me today
<emilsedgh> job424: yeah could I know whats the problem?
<alejandro> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Feudster> hello is it possible to dual boot xp and linux from 2 seperate hds?
<SlimeyPete> yes, Feudster
<Feudster> which hd should be master? the one with xp or linux
<alejandro> someone knows a good mirror list?
<alejandro> master of the universe
<alejandro> xDD
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<pag> hey :)
<alejandro> what is the diference between gutsy and fetsy?
<BluesKaj> quiet, it seems
<alejandro> gutsy must be inestable i think
<alejandro> unestable sorry
<alejandro> or not?
<BluesKaj> Gutsy is still in beta
<BluesKaj> not an official release
<windwalker> Hi can somebody tell me how do I troubleshoot slow printing from cups 1.2.8 (KUbuntu 7.04) to 1.2.2 (KUbuntu 6.06)  (15 secs) against 1.2.2 to 1.2.2 (6-7 secs)
<BluesKaj> !Gutsy | alejandro
<ubotu> alejandro: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's shaping up to be a truly awesome release
<alejandro> thanks BluesKaj
<emilsedgh> the awesome release will be Kubuntu 8.10 :P
<Daisuke-Laptop> looks like mostly incremental fixes, but the two things that impress me the most are the inclusion of the new applet to adjust graphic settings, and the mew print system (cups is a little old)
<Daisuke-Laptop> emilsedgh: why's that
<emilsedgh> Daisuke-Laptop: it will be the first kubuntu release with KDE4.x
<emilsedgh> Daisuke-Laptop: I think KDE 4.1 will bw there as default
<Daisuke-Laptop> ah, you're making the assumption that kde4 will be ready by that point
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm not holding my breath
<wolfger> lol
<BluesKaj> yes, I tried gutsy tribe 3 (64 bit )for a few days ..the print setp and networking was simple and worked well, not so for ati graphics ...I missed my google earth
<radius> i'm using tribe 5 with ati on a laptop BluesKaj
<radius> i have 3d working
<wolfger> 8.04 is Hardy Heron, 8.10 is I* I*, 9.04 J* J*, so by 9.10 we can have Krazy Kde?
<BluesKaj> which ati , radius , some are more equal than others :)
<rjune_> what was g?
<radius> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<pag> radius, Gutsy Gibbon ( 7.10 )
<BluesKaj> yeah, the 9600 series are well supported , but the X200 isn't , yet
<rjune_> pag: I asked, but thanks
<pag> rjune_, I mean :)
<radius> ah
* pag hits his tab for giving the wrong completion
<BluesKaj> proprietary driver , radius ?
<radius> i just loaded whatever comes with gutsy and this kernel
<radius> Linux lnport 2.6.22-10-386 #1 Wed Aug 22 07:43:24 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> yeah radius , it prolly din't help that I optimistically tried the 64 bit version ...don't think it's been fully "fleshed out " as the saying goes .
<radius> BluesKaj, ah could be
<radius> BluesKaj, i have gusty on the laptop and feisty on the home pc - ati on the laptop and nvidia on the pc - got both working with 3d which makes for a nice kde
<BluesKaj> cool ...sounds nice
<radius> i've been using kde for years - kde is truly nice in this day and age
<BluesKaj> yeah , agreed, I've even switched to konq as my default browser ...clean and fast :)
<Arwen> ...fragmentation is not fun, I'm getting 10MB/s sustained read and even worse random...
<sistec1> hola que tal
<ubuntu> wtf? why is macromedia flash installing the pluginin firefox
<ubuntu> ??
<sistec1> soy nuevo en la comunidad linux
<m4v3r1ck> sistec1: -> #kubuntu-es
<sistec1> que cosa
<DaSkreech> elite101: You installed Flash and it's installing firefox? that's quite impressive
<m4v3r1ck> sistec1: kubuntu es un canal en ingls, para espaol ve al canal #kubuntu-es
<raynerd> hello, got a question. I have just installed edubuntu on my works pc for when I start school next week, but I have no sound! I`ve been looking on net for past few hours and know that linux can see my sound card. I have also identified my soundcard in the Alsaproject. I cant see what I ment to do from here or anything to even download???
<elite101> DaSkreech, no it was shockwave player
<scribbles> can anyone help with this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086145.0
<windwalker> I asked a question about slow printing between cups 1.2.8 and cups 1.2.2 before 2-3 hours. It turned out to be problem in the cupsd.conf. I found this by editing the cupsd.conf via KDE print manager. It automatically replaces the config file and adds new options. This resulted in two times faster printing. I hope I am helping people using network printing (cups/samba)
<raynerd> any help appreciated!!
<DaSkreech> !sound | raynerd
<ubotu> raynerd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sistec1> como hago para conectarme con el servidor kubuntu-es
<thingy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<m4v3r1ck> !es | sistec1
<ubotu> sistec1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<m4v3r1ck> sistec1: tipea "/join #kubuntu-es"
<Arwen> Anyone here with a MS Windows installation? Does it choke on files with ':' in the name?
<BluesKaj> !net install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Arwen, what's the command to do a distro net install/upgrade. ? I've already edited my sources liat to Gutsy
<Arwen> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> lis
<BluesKaj> guess it is ... seems to be upgrading :)
<DaSkreech> !windows | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Arwen> DaSkreech, ...
<Arwen> hint: there's a reason I'm asking
<emilsedgh> anybody know that why strigi is not getting informed about my non-text files? audio, video,... ?
<Arwen> hint: that link only proves arrogance
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc (/dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1). How do i make amarok (or any other player) use my other soundcard?
<DaSkreech> Arwen: There is a chan for people who are likely to have windows installed
<Arwen> yes I know, I'm in it
<DaSkreech> Arwen: Same for any other distro
<DaSkreech> Arwen: and no one knows?
<fannagoganna> zipper, u have to use ALSA
<Arwen> asked a few minutes ago, no reply
<fannagoganna> are you using OSS?
<dim> hello all, today when I installed kubuntu and when i 'sudo aptitude', i get the list
<Arwen> I figure most of the people here have some kind of Windows or used to
<zipper> fannagoganna, no idea to be honest. In sound settings it's on "automatic"
<zipper> would guess that means ALSA?
<DaSkreech> Seriously? that chan is noramlly a buzz .. With trolls I'll admit
<DaSkreech> Arwen: You want a : in the name?
<dim> New Packages, Obsolete and Locally Created Packages and Virtual Packages
<dim> only
<dim> why is it so few
<dim> before the list was more
<ymsg> french room pls ubutu
<dim> and when i search for firefox to install it,
<radius> Arwen, creaeting the : or copying it to windows
<Arwen> DaSkreech, I've got some files with that, wondered if Windows would crash or something because of it
<Arwen> copying
<BluesKaj> zipper, first : sudo asoundconf list , then , : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<radius> sec
<ymsg> ubotu    give me french room pls
<dim> i have only mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<radius> i'll create one and dump it over
<DaSkreech> !fr | ymsg
<ubotu> ymsg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dim> why is aptitude list so little?
<excitatory> is there a way to make the kde clock background transparent? (i've been using kicker/panel in transparent mode, which is lovely, but every time i switch wallpaper, i have to manually match the clock colours)
<fannagoganna> it might. What amarok uses is the xine engine. In the engine tab choose the output plugin to be ALSA
<m4v3r1ck> Arwen: I know that windows chokes on files that start with a dot, dunno about ":"
<DaSkreech> dim: you don't have repos ?
<dim> DaSkreach: repos? I have only the installation kubuntu disc 7.04
<dim> and nothing more
<ymsg> ty ubotu
<zipper> BluesKaj, hmm.... i know there is a GUI way of doing it, since i've done it before. Too bad i've forgotten =(. But if i use the console to do it, the name of the card would be like /dev/dsp1 ?
<zipper> ah
<zipper> nevermind
<dim> but i want to get packages using aptitude but it doesn't offer enough, as it used before
<BluesKaj> zipper ,lspci | grep audio to find the souncards
<dim> and also when I am connected with dialup, konqueror doesn't open web sites, which is also strange
<BluesKaj> er, lspci | grep audio
<dim> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<radius> Arwen, it renames the file - from zippy:folder tp Z7Y6H7~7
<radius> tp/to*
<dim> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<dim> very strange things happening
<DaSkreech> !repos | dim
<ubotu> dim: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Arwen> radius, ok
<dim> please help
<dim> ubotu: but i am telling you that I can't open a single web site,
<zipper> BluesKaj, asoundconf list and so on worked. Thanks a ton
<dim> but the dialup connection is on, beause otherwise i wouldn't be here in irc
<BluesKaj> !ubotu | dim
<ubotu> dim: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pag> dim, try disabling knetworkmanager (if you're not using it to connect)
<BluesKaj> NP zipper :)
<zipper> BluesKaj, while we're at it... would it be possible to use both soundcards at once? output everything on both i mean
<dim> pag: strange Knetworkmanager doesn't open, doesn't react
<pag> dim, try alt+f2 -> killall knetworkamanager
<dim> pag: i did, and tried opening a site with konqueror again, but no success
<pag> dim, try restarting konq.
<TooEarly> I have an ATI Radeon 9200 and I want to be able to use the svideo out to my tv. but when i plug it in it doesn't have a correct display. anyone know how to solve this?
<dim> pag: no, doesn't work again, this is really strange, on my notebook it kubuntu works just fine
<dim> the aptitude and konqueror and firefox all work properly
<pag> dim, hmm.. dunno then - sorry
<dim> pag: thanks for your try though
<dwuomo> alguien de espaa
<dwuomo> no puedo instalarme el beryl en mi kubuntu
<Jucato> !es | dwuomo
<ubotu> dwuomo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> zipper , dunno sorry
<dwuomo> gracias
<emilsedgh> how could I make Beryl/Aquamarine default?
<jhutchins> Hmmmm... What opens .vsd files in linux?
<llutz> jhutchins: cat :) what is vsd?
<jhutchins> llutz: Danged if I know. Someone sent me a map.
<TooEarly> how do i get my svideo output to work for an ATI Radeon 9200
<excitatory> emilsedgh: you should really just move to compiz-fusion.. beryl is dead, but supported.  fusion is FAR more stable, and provides everything beryl does and then some.
<llutz> jhutchins: .vsd = visio- 5 drawing...  display maybe
<emilsedgh> excitatory: youre right, but beryl is in repositories, I really hate to have many repo's, specially unofficial ones
<excitatory> emilsedgh: suite yourself.. but you're going to have to move anyway once gutsy is out.. plus the feisty eye-candy repo is damn stable.
<emilsedgh> excitatory: yes, you are right, lets search ;)
<emilsedgh> excitatory: and it support aquamarine?
<excitatory> yes
<emilsedgh> very well, so lets find it thanks excitatory
<excitatory> emilsedgh: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/eyecandy/
<emilsedgh> excitatory: thanks
<encore>  anyone speak portuguese?
<arash> I wonder if my sound card is correctly detected (my graphics card wasn't), was it some command that made the shell show what it thinks is the sound card I use?
<arash> encore, you want help in portugese?
<encore> Yeah, becouse my english is not very good
<arash> !portugese | encore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> !pt | encore
<ubotu> encore: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<encore> hun..
<encore> tank's..
<arash> portuguese it is :D
<encore> than'ks
<encore> hauha..=D..
<encore> I can't make reight
<encore> right
<thingy> raynerd, hi..i know it didn't work
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone here using knetworkmanager to configure/maintain a usbwifi connection?
<excitatory> so is it possible to make the kicker plain clock transparent?
<zipper> excitatory, yes, but i dont know how
<pepone> hi all, any body knows the name of the applet that shows cpufreq on kde system try in latest kubuntu
<alex_> hi everybody
<joco> hi everybody
<m4v3r1ck> pepone: karamba?
<joco> can somebady speeak in hungarian or romanian ?
<pepone> i go to try it thanks m4v3r1ck
<alex_> does somebody how to share files between Ubuntu and a windows network?
<DaSkreech> superkaramba
<DaSkreech> alex_: Samba or ssh if you can sftp
<llutz> !samba | alex
<ubotu> alex: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<alex_> oops    ...+know
<arash> !hungarian | joco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hungarian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<radek> hi everybody, is there enybody with experience how to install scanner Canon Lide25 under Kubuntu Feisty? Snae doesn't work !
<alex_> thanks guys, I've already installed Samba...and I can see the computer with ubuntu from windows, but when I try to get in it ask me for a pass which I haven't set up in ubuntu :-(
<joco> ubotut hanks
<joco> t
<llutz> alex_: set it, smbpasswd
<alex_> ok I'll try that llutz, thx
<DaSkreech> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<DaSkreech> !hun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> could someone point me a good howto for apache. I am building my first server to host the family's websites, and would like to separate the domains in a secure way. I couldn't find anything, is this because virtualhost is secure by design?
<DaSkreech> nagyv: when you say secure you mean passwords or hhtps ?
<DaSkreech> https
<DaSkreech> In any case #apache would probably be helpful
<nagyv> DaSkreech: none, I just mean, that is one site is cracked then the others are still relatively safe, and their data is safe
<nagyv> is=if
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> depends on if they cracked the protocol the site or the server
<DaSkreech> well more like the stream not the protocol
<emilsedgh> how could I make Compiz (Fusion) default wm?
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: #ubuntu-effects
<emilsedgh> thanks DaSkreech
<nagyv> DaSkreech: I'm mainly affraid of my family members that they won't often install upgrades for their websites (mainly wordpress), and someone will crack the site
<DaSkreech> nagyv: did you apt-get install wordpress ?
<joco> I am new in linux, and i have Kubuntu 7.04, and I want to share files for Windows workstations. i have installed samba but when i want to acces from windows it request username and password
<nagyv> DaSkreech: hmm, I am just planning how to do all the install, but this seems to be a good idea :)
<joco> what can i do ?
<DaSkreech> nagyv: That way anytime they do updates they get all security fixes
<nagyv> DaSkreech: I know, I just didn't knew that wp can be accessed as a deb package, thanks!
<venik> How do you set File Associations in Kubuntu?  I want .txt files to always open with Kate, for instance
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<venik> OK-- let me try it
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Apparently unicode support is not complete on my machine. For example, when I look at some wikipedia page that has many translation, some symbol (mostly asian) only get shown as boxes
<trolioso> in wich repo is the nvidia legacy driver
<Chousuke> MilhousePunkRock: you need to install more fonts
<DaSkreech> Oh read up on skim i think
<Chousuke> nah, skim concerns input.
<MilhousePunkRock> Chousuke: That sounds reasonable... Are there any metapackages?
<Chousuke> this is purely a font issue
<trolioso> and does kubuntu feisty has the restricted ddevices manager
<Chousuke> MilhousePunkRock: I'm not sure
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: I am not planning to input any kanji here...
<Chousuke> MilhousePunkRock: just search the repos :)
<MilhousePunkRock> trolioso: In October it will have it...
<venik> thanks-- all set
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmmm... Quoting some random wiki about Asian music here:
<MilhousePunkRock> Linux
<MilhousePunkRock> Many popular Linux distributions, including SuSE and Kubuntu, already have Asian fonts installed by default.
<trolioso> MilhousePunkRock: oke but how do i install the nvidia legacy drivers in feisty
<MilhousePunkRock> So I should have them...
<MilhousePunkRock> !nvidia | trolioso
<ubotu> trolioso: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> trolioso: That should cover the legacy drivers too... It's pretty easy, actually, even without the restricted manager...
<sebastien> hello
<silivren> hello
<ubuntu> do you knew some jabber klient for kubuntu?
<llutz> ubuntu: kopete, pidgin
<ubuntu> thanks
<DaSkreech> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<MilhousePunkRock> Chousuke: Asian characters aside, there must be something else with my Unicode because german umlauts don't always get displayed too
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> Well, I have no idea about htat .
<vikke> hello im having issues with my nvidia drivers. I use 8500GT. When i do nvidia-xconfig the graphical system stop work, anyone care to help?
<Chousuke> that*
<meson10> i wish to convert a divx vieo file, can anyone suggest me a tool?
<jcolvin> can anybody help me with internet problems?
<kary> what is the problem?
<jcolvin> I can't view wireless networks
<kary> what does iwconfig show ?
<kary> in the first line
<jcolvin> what's iwconfig? sorry i barely just got kubuntu up and running
<kary> ohh, ok
<kary> open up Konsole and type "sudo iwconfig"
<jcolvin> ok
<jussi01> kary: I dont think you need sudo there
<kary> just to be safe
<jussi01> kary: you dont, and its more unsafe than safe
<kary> how is it unsafe
<jussi01> kary: running anything as sudo when you dont need to can be unsafe
<jcolvin> well it worked doing it both ways
<jussi01> hey Jucato
<kary> theoretically.  but, realistically in this situation it isn't
<Jucato> hey
<jussi01> kary: true, but there is absolutely no reason to, so why would you?
<jcolvin> kary: i'm just wondering how i can view the available wireless networks in range
<meson10> jussi01: in this case it wont'...as simple as sudo cat xyz doesnt hurt anyone, i make sense kary?
<jcolvin> does anybody know how to bring back the wireless network icon in the system tray?
<meson10> jcolvin: run 'knetworkmanager'
<jcolvin> meson10: for some reason it won't open when i click it
<meson10> jcolvin: click from the KMenu?
<jcolvin> yeah
<meson10> jcolvin: Hmm, a relogin works for me here
<jcolvin> meson10: like restarting my system or logging out and logging back in?
<meson10> log out + log in
<meson10> jcolvin: times the icon dissappears for me as well
<jcolvin> meson10: it just shows the icon if i was wired but i'm not. I'm connected wirelessly
<meson10> jcolvin: aah
<jcolvin> meson10: is this bad?
<meson10> jcolvin: right click it, and see availbel wireless networks
<meson10> jcolvin: state s anything about wireless networks?
<jcolvin> nope
<meson10> jcolvin: Hmm,  strange
<jcolvin> meson10: it just says wired devices but nothing under that
<jussi01> is there a bit where you can enable and disable wireless?
<jcolvin> jussi01: yes and its enabled (i'm wireless right now) but I just can't view which networks are available
<jussi01> if so, try disabling it then enabling it
<jcolvin> i'm concerned because when i go to school how will i get to choose the school's wireless connection to connect to
<jussi01> jcolvin: you running feisty or gutsy?
<jcolvin> jussi01: feisty
<jussi01> ok, so did the disable/enable do anything?
<ctothej> CUPS-PDF outputs character symbols that are displayed correcly by pdf viewers but I cannot copy or search for text in the pdf! How can I change this? What is this?
<jussi01> ctothej: i think this is more a kpdf problem, try installing acrobat reader
<ctothej> jussi01: i did, and I get the same thing. display is fine, but i cannot search and when I copy text, it copies the symbols.
<jussi01> ctothej: thats weird, has always worked for me.
<jussi01> do you have all the fonts installed?
<ctothej> jussi01: not sure
<VoodooCrazy> i downloaded a new theme for the login window. how do i apply it?
<jussi01> ctothej: you could try installing msttcorefonts and see if that helps
<aljoscha> Hi, i want to access a network directory on a windows pc. But when I type the logindata, it doesn't work.
<jussi01> VoodooCrazy: kmenu->system settings -> splash screen
<jussi01> jcolvin: did that help at all?
<jcolvin> jussi01: no
<ctothej> jussi01: err, its already installed
<aljoscha> Which logindata do I need to access the network directory? The login from the Windows PC!??
<VoodooCrazy> kmenu?
<jussi01> jcolvin: thats weird
<jcolvin> jussi01: still cannot view any wireless networks but yet i'm connected to one
<jussi01> VoodooCrazy: you know, the thing thats like a start menu in windows?
<VoodooCrazy> yup.ah is that what its called
<jussi01> jcolvin: I dont knwo right now, if i think of a solution Ill ping you
<jcolvin> jussi01: thanks
* jussi01 goes to watch tele for a bit...
<VoodooCrazy> ok don't seem to have splash screen...
<Zee1ot> hi, can someone help me burn a boot cd that is in .img format? K3B doesnt seem to burn .img files and I burned it with neroLinux but it doesnt seem to burn correctly(the cd doesnt boot)
<thingy> Zee1ot, Some cd software like easy cd creator and nero don't do a sector by sectory image of the cd and hence don't capture the boot image on the cd...is this a window os cd by chance?
<jhutchins> Zee1ot: Do file <filename> and see what it says - it might be an iso.
<meson10> jcolvin: did u try relogin?
<aljoscha> How can I access a network file of a computer with Windows XP?
<jhutchins> Zee1ot: What did the file come from?
<Zee1ot> thingy: this is a norton ghost boot disc, burned correctly from my windows machine using nero
<jhutchins> What _CREATED_ the file?
<jcolvin> meson10: i will in a couple
<Zee1ot> pretty sure I did using clonecd? I dont remember
<Zee1ot> file filename said 'data'
<thingy> Zee1ot, look at this url: to see if it has a bootable image on it. http://www.theeldergeek.com/slipstreamed_xpsp1_cd.htm You will need to download isobuster and follow the gist of the instructions to see if it has a bootable image on it
<jhutchins> K, you'll need img2iso or isodump to convert it to an iso, then burn that.
<jhutchins> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#img2iso
<jhutchins> Zee1ot: isodump is in genisoimage
<jhutchins> !info genisoimage
<ubotu> genisoimage: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 549 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Zee1ot> alright thanks
<Alonea> its been a while since I have used my linux system and I was wondering if any headway has been made with ati cards? For instance, half the time I could/can not shut down my system due to fglrx (which so far has been the only thing to get any sort of 3d working). Also, majority of the time I cannot connect to my WPA network.
<DaSkreech> Alonea: hi
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Depends on the card
<DaSkreech> I think the R500 series now has OSS support
<Alonea> wifi or ati?
<DaSkreech> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> That has a page on WPA
<Alonea> sometime it will connect and sometimes it wont. The main thing is I refuse to use knetwork manager cause it caused me more problems than solutions so I have been using wireless assistant. I might give it another go if some of the bugs have been taken care of
<Alonea> I would use WEP, but then my Dad's computer has problems connecting to the internet.
<ctothej> my CUPS-PDF output encodes pdf with some weird custom encoding. I cannot search or copy the text. The pdf document font properties say Encoding: Custom. How can I change this?
<thingy> ctothej, umm try dpkg-reconfigure cups-pdf
<drarem> is there a command I can use to do simple math, so I don't have to open up a calculator program, like..    calc 5*(3+2.5)
<ctothej> thingy: ill try that now
<ctothej> thingy: no change dude
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> drarem: alt+space
<hydrogen> brings up katapult
<hydrogen> which can do that
<ctothej> things: font details say "DejaVu_Sans.Bold.0.0.Set0(Embedded Subset)" !
<Jucato> (katapult is actually more accurate than Alt+F2 in calculations)
<llutz> drarem: "bc" in a konsole
<thingy> drarem, or on the console you can use the expr command
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> katapult is nice and quick :)
<drarem> nice, thanks
<thingy> ctothej, whats the source of the pdf file? are you printing form a browser e.g.
<ctothej> thingy: firefox
<thingy> ctothej, and the encoding for the page is?
<ctothej> using cups-pdf as a printer
<thingy> ctothej, View menu bar, character encoding
<ctothej> unicode UFT-8
<ctothej> *UTF
<thingy> ctothej, choose western iso-8859-1 and try again
<ctothej> thingy: same thing unfortunately. v-good idea though!
<thingy> ctothej, can you rule out the browser as the cause...i.e. print from some other app
<piyush_>  can any1 help me vth working of live cd??
<ctothej> thingy, ill print from a text editor
<ctothej> thingy: the encoding of the pdf ended up different, but still not normal
<RichardH>  piyush_ what exactly do you need help with?
<ctothej> thingy: Fonts used in pdf: T3Font_0, T3_Font_1 ...
<ctothej> thingy: "Encoding: Custom" stilll
<jcolvin> so my wireless networks are still not showing up
<thingy> ctothej, ok then it does have an effect on the encoding...i couldn't find anything on google about cups pdf encoding
<RichardH> jcolvin: have they ever shown up?
<piyush_> actually i want to give seminar on working of live cds...linux based...but i have some problems...
<RichardH> piyush_: ah, i think that may be way over my head then :P
<jcolvin> richardh: they did and what's funny is that i'm connected to one but the network isn't showing up in the system tray
<Sanne> ctothej (and thingy): not a solution to cups-pdf, but maybe you can try the pdf printer of kprinter?
<RichardH> is it also a different icon?
<piyush_> richardH:any direct channel for that?
<RichardH> piyush_: not that i know of, sorry - im new though
<RichardH> jcolvin: are you using KNetworkManager?
<piyush_> richardH: ok fine :)
<jcolvin> RichardH: it won't let me up Knetwork manager
<ctothej> Sanne: trying now
<jcolvin> RichardH: I keep trying to access it through the KMenu but the program won't load
<ctothej> Sanne: no luck.
<RichardH> jcolvin: hmm - i had this problem with amarok earlier
<Sanne> ctothej: sorry to hear that...
<RichardH> does it show up in the processes list if you do ctrl+esc?
<jcolvin> richardh: yes it does with a green globe next to it
<ctothej> thingy, Sanne: could it be due to the driver selected for the cups-pdf printer? my printer configuration says "Generic postscript color printer rev4"
<RichardH> jcolvin: my solution with amarok was to kill the process, and then it loaded fine the next time
<jcolvin> richardh: should i kill the process and try opening it again?
<RichardH> jcolvin: ^ :P
<thingy> ctothej, that brings to mind that it could be the cups printer configuration for the cups printer itself that could be setting the encoding...or the filters
<jcolvin> richardh: still didn't load up...well i just did a fresh install of feisty could it be because i configured the wireless network manually? is that why no available wireless networks are showing up
<ctothej> thingy: i'm not familiar with altering the cups configuration much.
<winbond> why do i get disconnected every time i get [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<RichardH> jcolvin: have you got any icon in the system bar at the bottom to do with KNetworkManager? (even if when you click on it it only shows wired networks)
<thingy> ctothej, if cups is runnign you use the web interface to connect to it: http://localhost:631
<thingy> ctothej, or try: http://localhost:631/admin
<ctothej> thingy: ok great im there
<jcolvin> richardh: yes it shows wired but i'm connected wirelessly right now
<RichardH> ok
<RichardH> i had that problem yesterday
<RichardH> i think its because i manually did the wireless network
<thingy> ctothej, i dont have cups installed right now but see if you can see any config option for the pdf printer that specifies encoding
<jcolvin> richardh: i did that too...now i can't see the available wireless networks
<RichardH> my solution was to delete the network ESSID/WEP key, and then restart KNetworkManager
<RichardH> it took a while
<ctothej> thingy: i can only see page size and output resolution for the cups-pdf printer options
<RichardH> i think i switched to offline mode, then back to online mode
<jcolvin> richardh: how do i do that? i'm new to kubuntu
<elite277> hey, for some reason my audio is really quiet, headphones are fine, just speakers.. Anyone have any idea? (system volume is full, mute off, no programs sapping volume)
<RichardH> to quit it just right click the icon and click quit
<ctothej> thingy: server configuration file has no encoding options in it
<RichardH> to go offline, right click the icon>options>offline mode
<winbond> why do i get disconnected every time i get [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<RichardH> if you do quit, its K menu thingy in the bottom left>System>KNetworkManager to restart
<jcolvin> richardh: how do i delete the network esssid/wep key?
<Jucato> winbond: I think you actually receive that CTCP request whenever you recoonect to freenode
<wytry> czesc
<RichardH> right click>manual configuration> choose your wireless card>configure
<RichardH> and then just delete the text in the boxes
<wytry> do you speak polish?
<RichardH> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ctothej> thingy: http://www.nabble.com/print-to-pdf-t3966835.html <-- talking about possible cups options with embedding fonts
<winbond> elite277: go to mixer, there are usually 2 different tabs to regulate the volume, but in general, because of the drive there is less volume than if used with windows drivers
<Lichte> why is there no inittab in /etc ?
<elite277> Thankyou winbond, i'll check that now
<Lichte> how do I know what the default multiuser mode is ??
<thingy> ctothej, did you notice the post byt mathew r lee in the url you pasted? he suggests to replace gs-gpl with gs-esp since it made a difference
<ctothej> thingy: i see what you are talking about. ill try that now.
<Lichte> is the default multiuser mode 2, 3, 4 or 5 ?
<elite277> Annoyingly i cant find mixer.. Someone?
<ctothej> thingy, i uninstalled the ghostscript-gpl and reinstalled ghostscript-esp, no change.
<ctothej> thingy: what is emerge?
<thingy> ctothej, gentoo package management tool
<ctothej> thingy: oh ok. i used synaptic, should i try some other command?
<elite277> Annoyingly i cant find mixer.. Someone?
<thingy> ctothej, did you see an option to embed fonts into the pdf in the cups webinterface. if so, was it enabled or not? if not enabled, enable and test
<ctothej> thingy: not in the iterface where the person suggested. maybe I can edit a config file?
<RichardBH> elite277: Kmix?
<winbond> elite277: click or right click on the sound icon
<elite277> I was having a problem with my speakers output being far to low volume whereas my headphones are fine, i was told Mixer may be able to help, i think i found it jsut now however and it's allready maxxed out, and i still dont understand why my headphones are fine and speakers not.
<winbond> elite277: volume icon
<RichardBH> elite277: do your speakers have their own volume control?
<elite277> sweet jesus
<elite277> Yes, it was allready maxed, the problem was for some reason Center speaker was set far to low
<elite277> just scared myself sh!tless turning it up
<RichardBH> lol
<RichardBH> have you got surround sound?
<elite277> If two speakers is surround sound.
<RichardBH> hmm
<RichardBH> thats stereo, not surround :p
<ctothej> thingy: what should be default CUPS un/pw?
<elite277> Then no. ;] 
<RichardBH> if you have an option for centre speaker, i think it thinks that you do :P
<elite277> meh, etherway problem fixed, now i can listen to Cake in a loud glory more deserving of them.
<RichardBH> elite277: lol, ok
<tucuna> does wifi with _native_ driver work from live-cd?
<thingy> ctothej, un/pw ?
<ctothej> thingy: i think it was just my login username and pw
<thingy> ctothej, ah
<ctothej> thingy: it prompted me to change the config options
<ctothej> thingy: as that forum suggested, i changed the ppd to /usr/share/ghostscript/8.15/lib/ghostpdf.ppd. I am trying some of the font embedding options now
<thingy> ctothej, ok
<ctothej> thingy: no luck with that. i used the embeded font options and the encoding is still messed up
<bcmm_> is there some nice GUI way to change my DNS server under kubuntu?
<jhutchins> tucuna: Depends on the card I think.
<bcmm_> i'm trying to tell someone over IM and knowing his level of skill i'd rather not have him edit resolv.conf
<thingy> ctothej, can you upload one of those dummy/test pdf file somewhere i can access it
<ctothej> sure
<RichardBH> bcmm_: wait a sec
<tucuna> jhutchins - ok, but if the card works out-of-the-box when installed (which it does from Dapper to Feisty - bought from Linux Emporium), should it then also work on live-cd?
<tucuna> or still depends?
<jhutchins> tucuna: There's a way to find out for sure, and it's pretty quick.
<RichardBH> bcmm_: right click on the KNetworkManager icon in the system tray, and click manual configuration
<RichardBH> put in your password
<ctothej> thingy: http://www.uploading.com/files/OMWY79IF/_Nabble___gentoo_user___print_to_pdf_.pdf.html
<bcmm_> RichardBH: thanks
<RichardBH> then go to the Domain Name System
<RichardBH> ill assume you can cope from there :P
<bcmm_> RichardBH: i can assign the IP by DHCP and the DNS manually right?
<tucuna> jhutchins - pu in the cd? hehe... it is in, but dont seem to work just yet, then I googled and found little, then thought I'd take the easy way out and ask here...
<thingy> ctothej, eh? it converted the pdf into an html :-(
<ctothej> thingy: its a download service, i just searched for a free file upload service
<ctothej> thingy: it should allow you to download the file
<jhutchins> tucuna: So it's booted, but not running the card?
<ctothej> thingy: granted you have to wait 25 seconds...
<RichardBH> bcmm_: i assume so - i only converted to linux last week, so im not sure
<thingy> ctothej, does the url work for you?
<ctothej> thingy: yes it did, but the long one i sent you is the direct link i get when I wait the 25 seconds
<tucuna> jhutchins - yes, booted and the card is recognised in system settings, but cannot configure it to DHCP with the ESSID - it says: default gateway is wrong (or similar error msg) - which is odd, since DHCP should not be assigned a gatway manually, but by ther DHCP server upon request..
<ctothej> thingy: using mediafire instead...
<ctothej> thingy: http://www.mediafire.com/?3ukmubmvuz5
<jhutchins> tucuna: I'd use the console tools to walk through it and see where it's failing.
<bcmm_> RichardBH: thanks
<bcmm_> i've been using linux a while but don't use kubuntu
<RichardBH> bcmm_: no problem
<tucuna> jhutchins - hmmm.. did lspci, card is there and recognised, then /etc/init.d/networking restart, which returns: no such device
<jhutchins> I guess there's your answer then - either the driver's not there or it's not a working version.
<jhutchins> You can always go through the full install process, but you're installing to ram.
<jhutchins> I think it's an omission that there's no "permanent storage" with the live CD's that would make a file/folder on a Windows partition to store settings/data.
<_Frank_> hello
<elvis> tere
<snarf> hi
<underdog5004> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<elite101> hello
<TheInfinity> can anybody solve this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=563910 problem?
<TheInfinity> the first post is exacly my problem ...
<kaminix2> How do I enable SCIM in OpenOffice?
<Alonea> what do I need to play a midi file?
<jhutchins> !midi | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<jhutchins> kaminix2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<kaminix2> jhutchins: I'll have a look, thanks.
<Alonea> thanks
<neusonce> hey guys  could any one tell me any easy way to configure wine to pick up my printer ?
<neusonce> n/m
<Budwaa> neusonce: cups is what you need i think
<neusonce> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hannes999> wohin muss ich die ffentlichen schlssel schreiben fr ein paket? z.b. den gpg keyserver subkeys.pgp.net recv-keys 81836EBF
<elite101> omg 389nicks
<elite101> 390*
<deichgraf> and still counting
<elite101> lol
<elite101> ahh 389 :(
<elite101> i wanna see 500*
<ubuntu> hey can someone help me i have installed kubuntu but when i boot from harddisk it says Loading GRUB... Error 18
<elite101> 391 :)
<elite101> 392
<elite277> stole my name omg
<elite101> :(
<ubuntu> hey can someone help me i have installed kubuntu but when i boot from harddisk it says Loading GRUB... Error 18
<elite101> i had it first*
<elite101> for like 5months
<elite277> lmao, i've been elit2e77 for 7 years
<elite101> change it
<elite277> *elite277
<elite101> please
<elite101> :( its confusing
<Arwen> /dev/sda5             62579672  61979816    599856 100% /home <-- DO NOT WANT
<elite101> plus i password this name
<sayanriju> does the KUBUNTU gutsy ver include compiz fusion by default??
<llutz> Arwen: rm -rf ~/pr0n :)
<elite277> How about this, i'll google elite277, and elite101, whoever has the most relivent hits keeps.
<Arwen> #ubuntu+1, but yes
<Arwen> sayanriju, ^^
<elite101> :(
<elite101> okay
<elite101> and elite_hacker ;)
<elite101> im on youtube and no many sites also
<elite277> I could around 11 for you
<elite277> *count
<elite277> I could over 4 pages of me.
<jcolvin> need help about external hard drives
<elite101> 11?
<elite277> * count
<jcolvin> i connected it to my laptop but i can't find it anywhere
<elite277> Yup, youtube, abunch of community stuff, and this IRC as well
<elite101>  559 pages for elite277  1,090 for elite101 wuuu!!!!!!!! i won
<elite101> i won
<elite101> change your nick
<elite101> :D i won
<elite101> thank you google
<elite277> incorrect, i said relivent pages
<TheInfinity> freaks
<TheInfinity> :p
<fab> halo
<elite101> ohh wel you cant count all pages
<elite277> Your name is more common, 101 is a well used number.
<elite101> i won
<elite101> exact
<elite101> i won :)
<elite101> change it
<elite101> change it to Elite101-isalwaysrite
<elite101> ERRRRRr
<eliteisgay> ;)
<elite277> Clad i'm not elite ;o
* elite277 brbs
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> there we go
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> 2,620,000 pages off elite :)
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> 101*
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> i think i will stay with my nick now Elite is overrated :(
<MikeMcA> Hi.  I upgraded from dapper to feisty and adept is no longer accessible from kmenu.  Has it been replaced by a new package manager or something?  Thanks!
<csanders> MikeMcA: what happens when you try to run it from the command line
<cox377> does anyone know a command for restarting all usb devices or a usbdevice? IE KVM switch?
<MikeMcA> nothing.  it appears to have been uninstalled.  just wondering (hoping?) if it had been replaced by something else or if I should just reinstall it
<dwidmann> MikeMcA: run sudo apt-get install adept
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> :( why is there a elite277 :(
<dwidmann> MikeMcA: or perhaps sudo apt-get install --reinstall adept
<MikeMcA> so, that's a "no" then
<dwidmann> Right.
<MikeMcA> thx
<hannes999> elite277: why do you want a private chat with me?
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> :( he is weird i want my nick back
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> he ruined my nick
<TheInfinity> because he loves you sooo much :)
<dwidmann> XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX: should have registered it then.
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> i did
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> but he has it as 277
<dwidmann> XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX: and you had it as?
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> :( i wanna register everthing with elite
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> elite101
* dwidmann shrugs
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> i will make 5,000 elite names possible and register them all
<dwidmann> XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX: Guess it's a popular word.
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> yeah but i never ran into another elite befor now i have?
<XxD3ATHSLAY3RxX> :S he is coppying
<TQuid> Hi folks.
<elite101> there we go :(
<dwidmann> elite: umm gee, there are only 38,000 people on freenode right now, forbid there should ever be another elite :P
<elite101> well i never in my life ever saw the name elite at all now there is lol
<elite101> wow 395 nicks
<elite101> almost 400
<TQuid> So, anyone know how I can get libgcrypt 1.2 without messing up existing apps so I can get bloody pidgin-otr working?
<TQuid> Or if there is some other way? i tried the backport from landure but I get an error when I try to turn on otr.
<dwidmann> elite101: perhaps after the 404th joins the channel will not be found
<dwidmann> TQuid: hmm, these things can always be done the hard way (ie: from source)
<TQuid> yeah, that's what i'm looking at dwidmann--no stranger to installing from source but I'm hoping it won't be a primrose path of one dependency after another. if I get libgcrypt & install from source is that gonna screw the pooch on other crypto?
<elite101> ahahah this is funny
<elite101> someone on my MSN sent me this thing someone likes you its site Image shack and it has a .zip folder its a windows virus lol i will be happy to open it up (im runnning on the livecd too)
<dwidmann> TQuid: install it in a different directory (ie: /usr/local, /opt), that way there's zero chance of hosing anything else
<dwidmann> elite101:hehehe
<elite101> :) i feel imune im extracing the zip folder now
<elite101> oh  no dont virus my linux while im runnin on the livecd
<TQuid> yeah. OK. Been a while. i've gotten really spoiled with .deb-based distros. Obviously I should be using Gentoo.
* TQuid shoots himself in the head at the thought.
<dwidmann> TQuid: hahaha. I know that feeling
<dwidmann> especially spoiled with Kubuntu really.
<TQuid> Now, where the hell is the project page for libgcrypto?
* dwidmann helps you google
<elite101> omg are people who make virus any dumb?
<TQuid> Ah, I see, it's part of gnupg.
<elite101> dumber lmao IMAGESHACK>LISABABE.exe
<elite101> who is going to open that?
<elite101> lmao dumb windows "hackers"
<dwidmann> http://directory.fsf.org/security/libgcrypt.html
<dwidmann> elite101: most of them anymore aren't necessarily dumb, just well paid.
<wardancr> Hi, I have a problem with my kubuntu 7.04 setup and install CD. I had to replace my motherboad (asus m2a-vm hdmi) and now I can't boot into kubuntu anymore (but windows will work)
<elite101> lol thats soo stupid thou
<elite101> haha i laughed my self todeath
<elite101> lol so i opend it
<dwidmann> wardancr: does the live cd boot?
<elite101> :) i will do this at the library
<wardancr> I tried booting with recovery and the kernel seems to stop after identifying the hard drives. I also tried booting with the install CD, disabled the quiet option and I see the same results
<wardancr> dwidmann: no :(
<wardancr> I tried unplugging each hard drive in case that was the problem and it doesn't to help
<dwidmann> wardancr: what versions have you tried?
<wardancr> so far only 7.04 (that's what I had on hand)
<wardancr> but 7.04 was (and is) installed on the very same hardware
<dwidmann> wardancr: might not have any luck with older ones, maybe Gutsy Tribe 5 will boot
<dwidmann> wardancr: the motherboards a pretty critical component, can't count it out.
<wardancr> dwidmann: but it's the same motherboard, I didn't change models
<zelva> Is here Freddy Martinez, please?
<dwidmann> wardancr: It *could* be a problem with the motherboard, and/or its firmware version.
<wardancr> does anybody know what the kernel tries to do after identifying the hard drives in the boot sequence?
<|FrOstiE|> its the heart of the system
<wardancr> dwidmann: I guess it could, but it's working well enough for Windows. I would have expected at least an error message if something went wrong
<nodesert> oh my god i have file system error.Can i fix this. When i try to run fsck without any argument on live CD, there is nothing happened
<TQuid> Grrrrr.
<wardancr> if it was something like a communication error with one of the devices, there would be some error message, but I have nothing. If I try to boot normally I just have a black screen
<TQuid> Now "lib/cpp" fails a san. check.
<elite101> lol iknow i can take that virus and then once it destroys there windows machine i can offer them linux
<elite101> ^^
<TQuid> I should just upgrade to Gutsy.
<TQuid> Can that be done without blowing off my existing system?
<dwidmann> TQuid: if you have a free partition
<dwidmann> elite101: I wouldn't try that, they might try to offer you a boot sandwhich o.O
<ymsg> hey ubotu  how are you
<elite101> lol
<elite101> cant touch me nanahahnahah
<TQuid> dwidmann--tell me more. This is under LVM so I could make a new part there. Or does it have to be a fully separate partition?
<dwidmann> I've never tried to boot from a partition on an L
<dwidmann> **L
<dwidmann> **LVM
<dwidmann> (this is w hat I get for typing at a weird angle)
<TQuid>  /boot has to be !LVM, but the rest is fair game.
<dwidmann> Yeah, pretty much
<dwidmann> should be anyhow, and if it's not, I'm sure it'll let you know ;)
<wardancr> anyway, I'll try downloading gutsy and see if I get different results. I'll come back later once I tried it
<dwidmann> good luck wardancr
<wardancr> It would suck to not be able to use or at least reinstall kubuntu
<wardancr> well thanks anyway, bye
<enotee> i keep getting  "OPC failed. Probably the writer does not like the medium."  when i try to burn a cd does anyone have suggestions
<dwidmann> I'll be right back. I'm going to reboot into gutsy :)
<dwidmann> wait, I'd better check which if any packages got held back first ...
<enotee> i keep getting  "OPC failed. Probably the writer does not like the medium."  when i try to burn a cd does anyone have suggestions
<dwidmann> Okay, that explains why it stopped detecting my battery o.O
<dwidmann> enotee: have you tried it with a different disk?
<enotee> yes
<dwidmann> (preferably a different brand, or perhaps different type)
<mauro_> ciao
<dwidmann> enotee: what version of kubuntu are you using? version of growisofs (or cdrecord if you're talking about a cd) version of k3b?
<mauro_> italiani?
<dwidmann> wow, there are some interesting improvements in the gutsy upgrade system :D
<RichardBH> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RichardBH> mauro_: ^
<RoterKobold> hello
<RichardBH> hi
<dwidmann> ooooh, that's not good, looks like there's a bug in guidance-power-manager in gutsy :O
<raynerd> anyone know much about customising an edubuntu CD. I`m a teacher I want to completely remove the install option off the live disk. Please pm if u can help or lent advice
<raynerd> :-(
<dwidmann> raynerd: I recommend searching the ubuntuforums.org site, this question has come up there before
<_moose_> 'lo, everyone.
* dwidmann hops off to reboot into gutsy
<BrightEyes`> help friends.i want to make my microphone work..any ideas? its a simple microphone connected on my onboard sound card
<llutz> raynerd: maybe this helps you http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<_moose_> BrightEyes`, what hardware are you using?
<shark> hi
<mike_moose> Hi shark
<demonspork> I am having a problem with ktorrent.  I am running Ubuntu 7.04 feisty and ktorrent keeps crashing, it happens sometimes within 30 minutes of launching it, and sometimes it will run for 3 days before crashing.  Here is the KDE Crash Handler Backtrace data http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35828/
<BrightEyes`> moose_: emmm asrock is my motherboard.where i can find that info?
<shark> i need hlp for broadcom wireless card
<mike_moose> BrightEyes`, It's a desktop, then? Custom build?
<shark> lappy
<RichardBH> shark: any idea which one?
<shark> compaq
<RichardBH> shark: no, the type of broadcom chipset
<RichardBH> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BrightEyes`> mike_moose: yes its a desktop :)
<shark> yeah
<shark> not connectin
<RichardBH> shark: give me a sec, theres a link that might save you a lot of time
<mike_moose> shark: You might want to look at the output of `lspci`
<shark> k take ur tiime
<RichardBH> shark: actually, yeah - can you open a Konsole, type lspci, and try and work out what type of broadcom card it is?
<RichardBH> likely to be a line which says 'Broadcom 43xx', where xx is a number
<shark> i have a lil problem
<shark> thing is m using linux for first time
<RichardBH> lol
<RichardBH> i was in the same position 5 days ago :P
<shark> mm impressed
<RichardBH> youre using Kubuntu, yeah?
<shark> yeah
<RichardBH> and is it that you just cant see any wireless networks?
<shark> my wireless card is not detected
<RichardBH> ok
<shark> i can use thru lan
<shark> cable
<RichardBH> yeah
<RichardBH> basically, the problem is that you havent got the driver
<shark> yuo
<shark> yup
<shark> wer can i find it
<RichardBH> now, depending on the exact type of card, either theres a linux driver, or you can use the windows one through a program called NDisWrapper
<shark> heard bout it
<RichardBH> ok
<shark> wer do i get it
<RichardBH> you need to work out which one you need first
<shark> which is easy
<shark> ??
<RichardBH> click the blue K bottom left>System>Konsole
<RichardBH> yeah, its easy
<RichardBH> when the black box opens, type    lspci    (LSPCI in lower case) and hit return
<dwidmann> rather than using lspci, you can use "sudo lshw -class network" to get to it.... should work
<RichardBH> a whole load of information should scroll past really quickly
<shark> hold
<shark> wer is k console
<RichardBH> blue k icon in the bottom left>System>Konsole
<BrightEyes`> help friends.i want to make my microphone work..any ideas? its a simple microphone connected on my onboard sound card(ALi M5455 with ALC850)
<shark> k then
<shark> got it then
<RichardBH> cool
<shark> m in consol
<RichardBH> right
<RichardBH> let me just open my own one
<RichardBH> shark: type     lspci          and hit return  (thats ell-ess-pee-see-eye in lower case)
<RichardBH> tell me when youve done that
<shark> I DID DAT
<RichardBH> ok
<shark> got my sys info
<RichardBH> right
<shark> now??
<RichardBH> is there any line which has the word 'broadcom' in it?
<shark> ya 4311 unknown device
<RichardBH> ok
<RichardBH> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RichardBH> let me just get the link that you need
<shark> k thanx budd
<edulix> hi
<zgmf-x20a> drif_: hey drif_ are you here?
<RichardBH> sorry, this PC is 13 years old, itll take a minute or so
<shark> hah chill
<shark> wer r u
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know where i can find the java runtime environment in the repos WITHOUT having to use the 7.04 cd?
<RichardBH> shark: uk
<shark> cool
<linux_user400354> how can i allow other people on the lan to browse to http://my.ip:631?
<RichardBH> have you still got that Konsole open? if you have, could you highighlight the line that says broadcom in it, edit>copy, then paste it in here?
<shark> 0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev                    01)
<RichardBH> thanks
<RichardBH> since youre new to linux like me i guess you want the easy way? :P
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know where i can find the java runtime environment in the repos WITHOUT having to use the 7.04 cd?
<shark> yeaaaah
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<RichardBH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<RichardBH> download the 'offline installer'
<RichardBH> do everything up to and including instruction #3, but tell me when you get there because it'll actually open the file for editing rather than run it
<shark> sudo aptitude update
<RichardBH> hmm yeah, youd better do that too
<RichardBH> after you type the first line, itll ask you for a password
<RichardBH> put in -your- login password
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: still get the message in terminal.  Media change: please insert the disc labeled Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417) in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: comment out the CD in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zgmf-x20a> how do i get around the cd thing?  the reason is my cd rom drive isnt working yet with this version of linux.... argh... its my new laptop
<mneptok> then update
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: erm, i have no idea how to do that.  do you have any idea how to get the cd rom drive to recognize?
<zgmf-x20a> that would make life much easier
<mneptok> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: if that was for me, im nto running gnome
<mneptok> what are you running?
<aguitel> anyone give me name fo download manager ?
<mneptok> oh, duh
<mneptok> sorry, missed the # i'm in.
<zgmf-x20a> kubuntu 7.04
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: lol
<mneptok> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<shark> m in step 3
<mneptok> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20070418)] / gutsy main restricted
<mneptok> ^^^ make sure thhe # is there ^^^
<mneptok> save and exit Kate
<ubuntu_> im following a howto it says to make sure  dpkg --configure -a gives no errors but it gives loads
<mneptok> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ubuntu_> mneptok isnt gusty gibbon 7.10
<mneptok> ubuntu_: yes
<mneptok> ubuntu_: my install is a dist-upgrade
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: woah,,,,  your getting me really confused.... so this will permanently make my cd rom drive work for every type of media i put in?  b/c it currently doesnt
<mneptok> ubuntu_: my sources.list is a thing of horror and pain
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: no, it will stap apt from asking for the Ubuntu CD when you want to install stuff
<mneptok> *stop
<arash> Hi, If I have several headphone and loudspeakers plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds? I'ld be really glad if it got fixed, even if switching meant restarting X each time
<rc-1> is it possible to replace sources.list with debians list and then dist upgrade?
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: ok, so how do i do that, what exactly am i supposed to put in?  its not ugbuntu, its kubuntu btw, feisty
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: open a terminal
<mneptok> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneptok> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070418)] / gutsy main restricted
<mneptok> ^^^ make sure thhe # is there ^^^
<mneptok> save and exit Kate
<prak> does anyone know how to mount an external hard drive with ntfs-config setup and with the hard drive failed to mount during start up again?
<mneptok> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: do i put it at the beggining or the end, bc that line is already at the top
<prak> i've tried to mount and umount the hard drive and having problems with the fstab
<prak> terminal printout: http://www.pastebin.ca/677232
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: add the # to the line you have
<mneptok> at the beginning of the line
<mneptok> save and exit Kate
<mneptok> etc tec
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: i think doing that messed up my pc...........
<AdrianaFox> hi I just installed a dual boot setup with XP and Ubuntu and windows for some reason isn't in the boot loader so I was wondering how I may go about adding it
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: not if all you did was type #
<RichardBH> shark: hows it going?
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: that is all i typed, and then when i did the sudo line to get it, it gave me an error, and now adept wont open either...
<shark> hello richard
<shark> u der
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: what was the error?
<RichardBH> yeah
<RichardBH> sorry
<prak> does anyone know how to mount external hard drives with mount and umount commands?
<RichardBH> if you want to get my attention, just put RichardBH at the start of your message and it highlights it
<RichardBH> have you got to step3?
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: close Adept and any other apps you have open
<prak> RichardBH: i'm having problems as displayed on http://www.pastebin.ca/677232
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: only one package management app can run at a time
<prak> it seems that my external hard drive mount changes every time i boot kubuntu
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: yup i knoe that, the only thing i have open is this, konversation
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: no terminals, no updater app?
<RichardBH> prak: im probably not the person to ask - im new to linux this week
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: nothing except this window
<RichardBH> i just have first hand experience with shark's problem :P
<prak> RichardBH: who would you recommend
<prak> ?
<RichardBH> anybody who dive in who knows about that kind of thing
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<shark> hi
<shark> m in 3rd step
<RichardBH> hey
<shark> here
<RichardBH> when you clicked th efile, did it open in Kate?
<prak> i'm having problems as displayed on http://www.pastebin.ca/677232 with an external hard drive that appears to change mount locations every time
<shark> yeah
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mneptok> prak: don't use /dev entries in fstab. use UUIDs.
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: E: Unable to lock the download directory
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: rm that file, too
<prak> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<keith_> test
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: sorry, how?
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<shark> i have kate
<RichardBH> shark: ok, bear with me a second
<shark> sure
<wardancr> I tried booting with the Tribe 5 CD and I get the following error: [0.61600]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: ok, and then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin???
<wardancr> any idea how to determine what device this is?
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<drif_>  /msg zgmf-x20a what did I say :D just msg me
<drif_> :D
<prak> mneptok: should i be following the UUIDs instruction as outlined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?
<mneptok> wardancr: /j #ubuntu+1
<zgmf-x20a> drif_: heyyyyyyyyyyy whats up!!  lol i tried but i have to register to be able to do that and just got sorted after a few days of chasos
<AdrianaFox> ok I still can't get my nvdiai glx driver working
<Admiral_Chicago> zelva was looking for me? how odd. don't know the nick
<RichardBH> shark: click the button labelled 'terminal' near the bottom og the kate window
<mneptok> prak: just replace the /dev/sd* in your fstab with /dev/uuids
<RichardBH> shark: then type         ./installer.py
<RichardBH> and see what happens :P
<prak> mneptok: like http://www.pastebin.ca/677252 ?
<mike_moose> Anyone else running kubuntu gutsy on an X61?
<shark> i pressed terminal
<shark> nothin much is happenin
<AdrianaFox> is there something I have to install with my nvidia glx drivers to get my system to actually boot the gui
<RichardBH> shark: a kind of sub window should open over the bottom half of the window
<RichardBH> with a thing saying shark@.....
<shark> ya
<mneptok> prak: no.
<shark> shark@shark-laptop:~/Desktop/bcm43xx-gtk-installer-0.3.1$
<RichardBH> ok
<mneptok> prak: the fstab tells the system what to mount, where, what it is, and what permissions it has
<mneptok> prak: you need to create mount points for each disk you want to mount
<RichardBH> cool
<prak> !uid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RichardBH> shark - now type ./installer.py and hit return
<prak> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mneptok> prak: then you mount /dev/disk/by-uuid to /some/mount/point/you/made
<mneptok> prak: /dev/sd* shauld not appear except in lines generated by the installer
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: wicked!!!  it worked!!!!!!!!!  thanks mneptok!!!!!!!!!!
<mneptok> zgmf-x20a: no worries
<shark> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<mneptok> prak: the problem you're having is that /dev/sdb is sometimes *this* USB port, sometimes *that* one. the UUID never changes.
<AdrianaFox> is there something I have to install with my nvidia glx drivers to get my system to actually boot the gui
<shark> shark@shark-laptop:~/Desktop/bcm43xx-gtk-installer-0.3.1$
<RichardBH> shark:  i was afraid that was going to happen :)
<prak> mneptok: so should i get rid of all external sd*'s and let the installer create a new one by uuid?
<RichardBH> shark: i need to close this window because its about to crash my computer
<RichardBH> in this program, can you type          /join #temp
<RichardBH> (or even just click on the word #temp)
<sanzanric> is there a psp emulators  for linux
<mike_moose> shark - you might need one of the "python-gtk" packages
<shark> oh
<shark> from wer do i get dat
<BrightEyes`> i can hear my voice when speaking to my mic but when im trying to have a conversation in skype it doesnt work.anyone to help?
<mike_moose> Adept Manager, type in python-gtk into the search field.
<shark> man sooo many procedures
<mike_moose> shark, Thats linux. :)
<prak> mneptok: would this help me figure out the uuid stuff with my hard drive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID?
<arash> Hi, If I have several headphone and loudspeakers plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds?
<alejandro> multiplayer games on linux?
<enry> goodbye!
<arash> alejandro, you want to know about games that are multiplayer on linux?
<alejandro> yes
<arash> !games | alejandro
<ubotu> alejandro: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<arash> there are some there
<dk1> Hey
<dk1> I need a little help configuring my intel gma 3100
<arash> dk1 , this channel is quite dead :p, tried your luck in Ubuntu?, seems like ur prob is one that can happen with any Desktop environment
<BrightEyes`> how can i load these modules ? : modprobe snd-pcm-oss & modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<prak> if i get mount: unknown filesystem type '' during a mount command, does it mean the hard drive isn't in the fstab file?
<VSpike> prak probably .. what's the mount command you were using?
<prak> VSpike: sudo mount -l /media/sdb1
<prak> tried to umount it too
<prak> but terminal says my hard drive is already unmounted
<underdog5004> when I try to connect to my isp via dialup, it connects, then kicks me off after 2 seconds. Here is the error log, if anyone wants it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35843/
<VSpike> prak: you probably will have to issue a full mount command
<VSpike> prak: did you "grep sdb1 /etc/fstab" ?
<VSpike> prak: something like "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<VSpike> prak: what file system is it?
<zgmf-x20a> mneptok: hey do you know anything about installing display drivers at all??
<zgmf-x20a> or anyone else in here know anything?  i found the file i need to use, but not sure how to go about installing it
<prak> VSpike: formatted in ntfs
<prak> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<prak> VSpike: what does grep do?
<VSpike> prak just searches for a pattern
<VSpike> prak: just to see if "sdb1" occurs in your fstab
<VSpike> prak: you could try "pmount /dev/sdb1"
<prak> !pmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prak> VSpike: grep returns "UUID=A8941F97941F675A /media/sdb1"
<prak> b/c i tried to mount it by UUID
<prak> what does pmount do?
<llutz> pmount (1)           - mount arbitrary hotpluggable devices as normal user
<MarcC> When I empty the trash it tells me it can't find a file it's supposed to delete - how do I get it to stop trying to delete it?
<prak> VSpike: i've managed to mount it, but i can't read or write from it
<VSpike> prak: is that the whole line you pasted above? because that's not a valid fstab line
<VSpike> prak: did pmount do it? and how do you know it mounted if you can't read it or write it?
<prak> VSpike: UUID=A8941F97941F675A /media/sdb1 defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<llutz> ^^ at least missing filesystem
<VSpike> agreed
<KDEfanboy> im trying to remove a problematic device module.. when i do rmmod -f on it, it givse "Resource temporarily unavailable" anyone know how to unload from the kernel aside from rebooting the entire system
<VSpike> prak: try UUID=A8941F97941F675A /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<Karti> !ati
<prak> VSpike: http://www.pastebin.ca/677292
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prak> that's after i tried pmount
<Pooh22> is anyone experiencing problems with flash (youtube) at the moment? Firefox and konqueror both crash where it worked just fine yesterday...
<KDEfanboy> Pooh22: how long ago
<prak> thanks, VSpike
<prak> got it mounted
<Pooh22> KDEfanboy: yesterday morning (from my perspective, it's 23.37 here)
<prak> i guess i'll ask if there are more problems
<MarcC> uh oh, new kernel upgrade available
<VSpike> prak: do you need write access too?
* MarcC crosses his fingers
<prak> yes
<KDEfanboy> Pooh22: but you didnt try videos today except the problem ones
<KDEfanboy> ?
<VSpike> !ntfs-3g | prak
<ubotu> prak: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<prak> VSpike: i already installed and configured ntfs-3g
<VSpike> prak: ahh okay
<Pooh22> KDEfanboy: I tried videos that worked yesterday, but also the main site and video.google.com
<VSpike> prak: unmount it first, then try "UUID=A8941F97941F675A /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 1"
<Pooh22> KDEfanboy: hmm, trying again right now, and it seems to work again
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Did it come a new kernel to Kubuntu today?
<KDEfanboy> ok
<x_link> I just did sudo aptitude upgrade and it upgraded my kernel.
<x_link> 2.6.21-16-386
<MarcC> x_link: yes, there's a new one there
<x_link> Before I had -generic at the end.
<x_link> But not anymore.
<x_link> MarcC: Ohh okej =)
<Pooh22> KDEfanboy: yup, also the one that didn't work earlier, I guess it was a problem with the downloaded flash app... (I hate flash apps!)
<x_link> When I used Debian I "had" to use a kernel for amd-processors.
<x_link> -k7.
<x_link> Is there anything like that in Kubuntu as well?
<MarcC> x_link: there used to be, not anymore...I think it's an improvement
<llutz> x_link: not longer, -generic will suit almost all cpus
<NickPresta> x_link, I'm using a generic kernel and I have an AMD processor. It works fine.
<x_link> llutz: Well, I don't use -generic anymore.
<x_link> I just did sudo aptitude upgrade and it upgraded my kernel.
<x_link> NickPresta: I know it works fine, it worked just fine for me without -k7 on Debian as well. But still =)
<NickPresta> heh. I understand
<x_link> Cause if there is a kernel specificly for AMD 64 x2 processors then I want to use it =)
<x_link> NickPresta:  ;D
<benutzer> Hallo
<x_link> Well well, I just wanted to make sure.
<x_link> Thanks!
<x_link> Damn I'm bored as hell.
<NickPresta> !hi | benutzer
<ubotu> benutzer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MarcC> x_link: I have different options available: generic, lowlatency, and ___ (blank)
<x_link> Just installed gtk-recordmydesktop. But it laggs alot.
<MarcC> sounds like you got the blank one
<x_link> MarcC: Okej, I don't understand what you mean, but okej =)
<NickPresta> x_link, how so? You have to fiddle around with the settings to get the best picture.
<benutzer> wie gehts euch
<MarcC> x_link: I mean, the one you now have, I have an option for that too (doesn't say "generic")
<x_link> NickPresta: There was something like this in Beryl as well, but when I'm recording it's lagging.
<bryan_> after a few minutes of just going to youtube the page freezes. What could cause the problem?
<MarcC> okej? :D
<MarcC> hej hej hej
<x_link> MarcC: hehe okej ;D
<vlt> Hello. I want to change the resolution and freq of my monitor. when I open "System Settings" -> "Hardware" -> "Display" I get "The module Display could not be loaded". It's the same behavior for al users. What to do now?
<x_link> MarcC: Are you swedish?
<MarcC> no, I'm Danish, fedt ik'?
<x_link> Ahha okej, jag r svensk =)
<MarcC> j/k I'm from California
<x_link> Ohhh okej.
<x_link> I have alot of cousins thre.
<x_link> there.
<x_link> alot of them.
<NickPresta> x_link, I'm using Beryl and gtk-RMD works very well. I made a small youtube video of Beryl in action and it's fairly smooth
<MarcC> but my blood is swedish (offtopic)
<MarcC> Linde, Oslin, etc.
<x_link> NickPresta: When I look at the video it's okey, but during the time I'm recording it's lagging.
<x_link> NickPresta: I have a short video on youtube as well.
<x_link> MarcC: Okej
<x_link> ;D
<NickPresta> x_link, I don't know what to say. What video card do you have?
<prak> VSpike: it's mounted good for now
<prak> we'll find out after it restarts
<prak> btw
<prak> i have one more problem
<x_link> NickPresta: AMD Athlon 64 x2 3600+ @ 3GHz, 2GB DDR2 800Mhz @ 883Mhz, GeForce 7600GT 256MB GDDR3
<BrightEyes`> can anyone help me with my microphone?? i can hear my voice from the speakers but i cant record anything!
<x_link> NickPresta: It doesn't lagg like ALOT, but it sure does lagg.
<NickPresta> x_link, hmm. Sounds fine. I have a similar setup. Let me run gtk-RMD again...
<vlt> The version is Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS. What is the name of the Display module program?
<MarcC> x_link: I use reKordmydesktop and it works great, try it
<MarcC> plus it's a KDE app
<x_link> MarcC: That's what I'm using.
<x_link> Recordmydesktop.
<x_link> NickPresta: Frames Per Second, what did you set that to?
<MarcC> x_link: I thought you said GTK-recordmydesktop?
<x_link> It's the same thing.
<MarcC> x_link: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/reKordmydesktop?content=55760
<VSpike> prak: good news - ok read and write?
<x_link> gtk is ust graphical fronted.
<NickPresta> x_link, I just tried it with video quality to 100. 15 FPS, Encode on the Fly disaled, Zero compression disabled, Quick SS disabled and Full Shots enabled.
<prak> VSpike: read and write
<VSpike> prak: coolness :)
<VSpike> prak: what was the other question?
<MarcC> x_link: no, recordmydesktop is the backend, reKordmydesktop is a Kommander script for the front-end
<prak> it's related to an IDE called Piklab
<MarcC> x_link: I'd recommend you use it instead of the GTK one.
<x_link> OKej.
<VSpike> prak: don't know it at all
<x_link> MarcC: I will try it tomorrow.
<sorush20> my keyboard sometimes becomes unresponsive what can I do?
<x_link> I will watch a movie now with my girlfriend
<MarcC> x_link: I've made many videos with it and it works great
<x_link> OKej.
<x_link> It works great for me as well when I play the video, but not very good when I'm recording, then it laggs a bit.
<x_link> Now I must go.
<x_link> Thanks for everything and see you guys tomorrow
<MarcC> okej
<prak> VSpike: ok
<NickPresta> bye
<sorush20> can someone help me with my problem my keyboard becomes unresponsive sometimes why?
<MarcC> sorush20: does it become unresponsive in any particular app?
<MarcC> have you tried a different keyboard?
<NickPresta> sorush20, explain more. USB keyboard, Wireless, etc?
<sorush20> no not really I usually have amarok running and firefox
<sorush20> NickPresta: it's a ps2 keyboard not a year old.
<vlt> Any idea how to change KDE's display resolution and display freq settings?
<NickPresta> sorush20, does it work flawlessly in other operating systems on another computer?
<MarcC> vlt: you mean besides the control center?
<sorush20> its responding now
<NickPresta> !display | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sorush20> NickPresta: I will have to check but one thing is the key point is that the num lock key freezes and will not trun off or on
<sorush20> that is how  I know it has crashed
<sorush20> but the mouse works find
<sorush20> fine
<vlt> MarcC: I tried the "Display" dialog in "System Settings" but it says "The module Display could not be loaded".
<vlt> MarcC: I also tried as another user. The same problem.
<Flare> Weird
<vlt> It's Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS (KDE 3.5.2)
<krisx> argh crashed my kubuntu gutsy
<sorush20> how do I get my other extra function keys on the keyboard to function?
<elite101> hello
<krisx> hello
<elite101> how do i set a password on my nick?
<elite101> its like slash something
<elite101> "/"
<elite101> some people really have band internetconnections
<elite101> ^^^^^
<MarcC> vlt: graphics card and driver?
<elite101> some one is ignoring me*
<elite101> MarcC, who is VLT? he hasnt been online since 4mins?
<elite101> X_link :)
<vlt> MarcC: None.
<MarcC> vlt: can you post your xorg.conf at the pastebin?
<vlt> MarcC: The clients all do `ssh -X`.
<MarcC> oh
<dwidmann> :D Gutsy seems to purring along pretty smoothe on my laptop ... even better than Feisty, now I'm impressed.
<krisx> yeah its sweet
<vlt> MarcC: The X servers run on the clients's machines. One of the users got a weird KDE setting I want to change.
<elite101> how do i make it so that i cant see when people sign in and out
<zgmf-x20a> hey for 7.04 how do we get mp3 support?
<MarcC> vlt: ssh adds a level of obfuscation to your troubleshooting...sorry I can't help much there.
<krisx> dwid what version you running
<MarcC> vlt: maybe best to check in #kde if nobody here responds
<elite101> amourok?
<zgmf-x20a> hey for 7.04 how do we get mp3 support?
<elite101> amourok?
<elite101> vlc mediaplayer?
<Sanne> elite101: in konversation, you can right click on a channel tab and deselect "enable notifications". I *guess* tha t does it (never tried)
<zgmf-x20a> i am using amarok yah, and simply playing the file doesnt bring up the dialog box to dl the codec anymore
<elite101> lol okay
<hydrogen> install libxine-extracodecs
<hydrogen> Sanne: nah
<elite101> it works
<hydrogen> Sanne: thats enabled by default
<elite101> thanks Sanne,
<hydrogen> Sanne: and it highlights the channel if someone talks in it
<zgmf-x20a> elite101: sounds good,  that wont mess up my vlc instalation though will it?
<hydrogen> so now you won't see if anyone talks in a channel either
<elite101> vlc is good
<elite101> it plays any file format (well almost any)
<zgmf-x20a> yah i know, but i like the gui and development with amarok
<elite101> sudo apt-get install vlc (make sure to have universe and multiuniverse resiptores enabled)
<elite101> yeah tru
<zgmf-x20a> i use vlc for video type files
<elite101> yeah
<hydrogen> codeine++
<elite101> well i dont know but i tried an mp3 file and it downloaded the Codec for me
<elite101> in amarok^
<krisx> anyone know when creatives gonna release there code for zen vision and xfi
<zgmf-x20a> elite101: now amarok wont even open at all............
<elite101> XD?
<adenicio> i have problems with adept menager,here is the error at this site pastebin"http://pastebin.com/m2e444181"
<elite101> lol adenicio
<adenicio> i have problems with adept menager it'ss not installing nothing,here is the error at this site pastebin"http://pastebin.com/m2e444181"
<adenicio> elite101: no its not a flash problem :-p
<elite101> do you speak english?
<adenicio> no i dont
<mrksbrd> has anyone used ubuntu ultimate?
<adenicio> mrksbrd: wa is that?
<adenicio> i have problems with adept menager it'ss not installing nothing,here is the error at this site pastebin"http://pastebin.com/m2e444181"
<mrksbrd> customized version of ubuntu
<adenicio> elite101: to speak english im using a tradiction engine :-/
<adenicio> tradiction???
<adenicio> i have problems with adept menager it'ss not installing nothing,here is the error at this site pastebin"http://pastebin.com/m2e444181"
<mrksbrd> adenicio, u have to post it in english
<adenicio> mrksbrd: mmm how to get in the french ch?
<mysticgohan> salut les gens
<mrksbrd> adenicio, #kubuntu-fr
<adenicio> mrksbrd: it say it maybe had problem with downloadin packs.or the aplication of the changing maybe brack
<vers> how do you enable 'universe'
<vers> anyone?
<elite101> lolz
<elite101> i know i know
<elite101> we all know
<elite101> open up adept
<vers> lol
<vers> ok
<elite101> okay?
<elite101> just a sec lol
<elite101> go into file
<elite101> on the top
<elite101> then manage res.
<vers> ight man...im not 3
<elite101> lol
<elite101> ;)
<elite101> okay are u at the Manage page?
<vers> no..i can remember this
<vers> lol
<elite101> vers, are you at the manage res page
<elite101> okay so you got it?
<elite101> vers, you got it?
<vers> im getting on adept now
<elite101> err
<elite101> is it loaded?
<vers> yeah
<vers> im sorry
<elite101> okay now go into the Adept tab
<vers> ok
<jussi01> !kde4
<elite101> and then select Manage respitorys
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<elite101> i cant spell it but w/e
<vers> you cant
<knapp> Can someone help me figure out how to listen to NPR on their site. For example, http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=14045422
<vers> click it that is
<elite101> yeah
<fannagoganna> supposedly there is a KDE 4 Live CD based off OpenSUSE. I haven't gotten OpenSUSE's shitty boot loading to recognize my CD drive
<vers> its not clickable
<fannagoganna> it's an external CD drive.
#kubuntu 2007-09-01
<elite101> now you will be in a page with "fadded out wrighting and sites"
<elite101> what?
<knapp> When I click listen, mplayer tries to play it but cant
<elite101> not click able?
<elite101> is there a "complete upgrade" icon you can click on?
<elite101> its plus
<elite101> its blue*
<vers> i cant click manage repositories
<elite101> mhm?
<elite101> are you running off the livecd? :S
<vers> no
<elite101> mhm lol
<vers> yeah
<elite101> i dont know why? did you try installing something with adept befor?
<elite101> have you ever used adept befor?
<elite101> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<vers> no
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well that doesnt apply
<vers> huh
<vers> ??what do u mean
<elite101> well i dont know exactly what to do because i bet someone in here is watching me and going "nope your doing it all wrong elite101"
<elite101> lol i dont know why the button is not clickable?
<damaltor> nabend
<vers> yeah...well it doesnt seem like anybody has the balls tho
<vers> lol
<vers> thanks for your help elite101
<elite101> np
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<vers> :)
<evjunior09> Is there a place that sells Laptops without OS, so i can install Kubuntu on it?
<damaltor> dell
<damaltor> sells pcs without os
<elite101> they have the balls its just they aleady did it and there probably eating super
<damaltor> or even with linux on them
<evjunior09> at a Store tho
<vers> tru..im just messing around
<elite101> why is it when its queit then 10people have to talk at once?
<evjunior09> I know dell has them with Linux, but i dont wanna pay 800.00
<elite101> lol
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<vers> there are some helpful people on here
<vers> this is my first time on a linux system
<evjunior09> Ha. have fun. :)
<vers> lol
<mrksbrd> elite101, what r u trying to do?
<vers> i know
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<vers> enable universe
<elite101> yeah
<vers> on my box
<elite101> mrksbrd,^
<evjunior09> Anyone know of a store that sells laptops without an Operating System?
<evjunior09> Cheap./
<vers> dell
<evjunior09> Dell's cheapest is 800.00
<vers> can acnyone help
<vers> ??
<evjunior09> Im not paying 800.00 so they can install kubuntu when i can do it for fee
<damaltor> vers
<evjunior09> Vers: help on what?
<mrksbrd> evjunior09, u live in us??
<vers> your paying 800 for the machine
<elite101> enableing Multi-universe
<evjunior09> mrksbrd: yes
<damaltor> open the fuile /etc/apt/sources.list
<Karti> evjunior09: Dell has started a new range and the laptop I looked at was ?300
<evjunior09> Michigan actully.
<vers> enabling universe
<mrksbrd> tigerdirect.com
<damaltor> and uncomment the multiverse lines
<elite101> ^^^^
<evjunior09> Karti: where did you see this?
<elite101> laptop 300$???? :\
<vers> command not found
<vers> lol
<elite101> sudo
<vers> i dont know what im doing
<vers> yeah
<elite101> ? its a command
<evjunior09> Vers: its going to take a while to get used to.
<Karti> evjunior09: just getting the website now
<vers> i know
<evjunior09> I know how you feel, it took me like 4 months to fully understand how to work it all, and im not computer dumb.
<vers> i know sudo and stuff
<evjunior09> Karti: Okay thanks
<mrksbrd> elite101,  u using adept manager?
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<elite101> vers, you dont know what your doing
<vers> i do
<elite101> sudo kdesu /etc/apt/source.list DURRR
<elite101> well then
<elite101> did u do that?
<vers> command not found
<vers> !!
<damaltor> sudo kdesu??
<elite101> yeah lol it works :)
<elite101> sometimes
<damaltor> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<elite101> like fstab
<knapp> How do I make realplayer 10 play media in firefox instead of mplayer?
<elite101> yeah and kate after
<damaltor> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<elite101> sudo kdesu kate yadda yadda yadda ;)
<Karti> evjunior09: managed to find US version - http://www.dell.com/content/products/results.aspx/vostronb?~ck=anav&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&a=12~0~33&navla=12~0~33
<vers> well.....i guess...i dont know
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<vers> thanks everyone
<mrksbrd> knapp, not sure you can, u may have to d/l the file & open it w/realplayer
<knapp> hmmm
<tekstacy> Is there a good replacement for Real-player?
<mrksbrd> only plugins I have come across so far that work in firefox are the default mplayer ones
<knapp> I need to get mplayer working again then.
<evjunior09> tekstacy: Amarok
<elite101> tekstacy, VLC?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> realplayer sucks
<evjunior09> Yes it does/
<vers> its was b/c symantec was open i think
<elite101> it always has problems
<knapp> I'm trying to listen to NPR.com.  I click listen, then it goes to buffereing 0%, then it says stop.
<tekstacy> elite vlc?
<elite101> why cant the website use a .flv player? or a mpegplayer?
<elite101> nvm
<elite101> dont use that
<elite101> its not a plugin*
<elite101> its a Mediaplayer very good one but it wont help you on a website that requiers Realplayer
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<mrksbrd> knapp, let me check
<tekstacy> Um, another question, is it possible to survive as a pc technician without having M$ shit on my laptop?
<elite101> ;)
<tekstacy> :)   Still sort of new to linux
<Karti> tekstacy: as a contractor, we can expect about ?10/$20 extra per hour for linux/unix engineers ;)
<elite101> woot!
* tekstacy hugs Karti
<Karti> lol
<Karti> you in America?
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<tekstacy> yup, DE
<knapp> Can someone tell me if this works for them: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=13966259 ?
<elite101> im canadian
<knapp> or anything on NPR
<evjunior09> Elite101: i love Canada
<elite101> :)
<elite101> and i hate uu too
<elite101> lol JK
<Karti> I will give you a website that will gve you an idea, just translate the ? to $
<elite101> man if i could make money learing i would make billions lol Jk
<tekstacy> knapp, it didn't work for me
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<tekstacy> Is it possible to make Windows drivers work under kubuntu
<Arwen> no
<Arwen> unless they're print or network
<elite101> lol
<Karti> tekstacy: Have a look here, it gives yo a vast amount of data. Just look up linux - http://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/
<mrksbrd> tekstacy, some do, u can try ndiswrapper
<tekstacy> Karti, hey thankat's cools, th
<tekstacy> crap, er "Thanks, that's cool"....  time to trim nails....
<mrksbrd> knapp, i just tried npr.com & i was able to listen
<tekstacy> mrksbrd, I used that to make my wireless work in my last laptop, but it was sort of a pia
<mrksbrd> tekstacy, where in de do u live?
<tekstacy> Delaware USA
<mrksbrd> where though?
<tekstacy> NewCastle
<mrksbrd> just curious cause i work in new castle
<knapp> man!!!
<knapp> :/
<tekstacy> cool!
<mrksbrd> lol...thats funny
<Dannilion> I live near a Newcastle
<mrksbrd> what r u trying to do stacy??
<Karti> Ehhec...... I went to school in Newcastle.......but the Geordie, North of England one  ;)
<Dannilion> that be the one I live near
<tekstacy> Thinkin of working around there next year. Like pc tech I guess, not reall sure yet
<tekstacy> plenty of yuppies there to live off of
<mrksbrd> tekstacy, northern new castle maybe
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<tekstacy> Technically, I live in Bear, but I figure I'll end up spending alot of time in Newark and Wilmington
<mrksbrd> better go up to hockessin if u want yuppies
<tekstacy> ugh!
<mrksbrd> lol
<mrksbrd> u off of rte 40?
<evjunior09> So okay im not quite understanding this. Linux is so much better than Mac, and Windows. and its free, so why dont school's use it?
<evjunior09> like it dosent make sence to watse money on Window's
<tekstacy> yeah, right where 40 and 1 meet
<sea4ever> Hi All!
<tekstacy> Hi sea
<Karti> evjunior09: Because when Kids go home, they tend to have WIndows on their systems
<tekstacy> evjunior, give it time
<Karti> ALthough in Italy, a school went Linux and gave out 20,000 free Live CDs so they could have the same systems at home
<evjunior09> Karti: See thats how it should be here
<Dirrtys> Admiral_Chicago is here?
<Karti> I agree, desktops are in good conditions with Novel and Redhat
<tekstacy> Somewhere on the ubuntu site is a list of major school and govt systems that run linux
<Karti> Especially at Enterprise level
<evjunior09> Whats the difference between Redhat and Kubuntu?
<mrksbrd> redhat is more business oriented....kububtu is more user friendly
<tekstacy> different distrobutions, different flavors.
<sea4ever> one begins with R the other with a K
<Karti> That is a long story.....different distrributions, but Red Hat you pay for support
<mrksbrd> kubuntu = more for the newbie!!!
<evjunior09> oh okay i see. I have Kubuntu. :)
<tekstacy> damn my spelling sucks tonight
<evjunior09> tekstacy: its okay. :))
<Karti> I moved to Kubuntu about 4 months ago and I love it. The community support is excellent
<tekstacy> Brand new laoptop, fresh install. Any suggestions for "must haves"?
<Karti> Depends what you want to do with it
<evjunior09> Karti: yeah i love it too.
<evjunior09> Man i want a laptop, so i can install Kubuntu on it. I want freedom from my Desktop.
<evjunior09> Not that im on alot, but its nice to be away from this room.
<Karti> evjunior09: Buy one?
<tekstacy> I do a little bit of everything with it. Mostly entertain myself
<evjunior09> Karti: well i dont exactly have the money to go out and buy one, and i dont want one with an OS because if i buy one from Dell, they'll charge me extra for the installation of Linux
<tekstacy> evjunior Asus is coming out with some new inexpensive linux-based laptops
<evjunior09> now i know it dosent say they do, but i can pretty much guarintee you they do.
<tekstacy> One starts around $200
<Karti> tekstacy: I normally have th efollowing on a basic install - KPlato, for Project Management, Quanta+ and NVU for website design, Gimp, Xara X, Scribus and Inkscape for graphics
<evjunior09> Tekstacy: where at?
<Karti> evjunior09: Go ebay and get a second hand one
<evjunior09> Karti: Good idea. ha i didnt even think of Ebay
<Karti> evjunior09: http://computers.listings.ebay.com/Laptops-Notebooks_W0QQfromZR4QQsacatZ51148QQsocmdZListingItemListQQssPageNameZdcpComputersTextFeat
<evjunior09> Karti: thanks!
<tekstacy> Karti, thanks, I'll check them out
<tekstacy> evj, now, kent island, MD
<Karti> evjunior09: That way you could learn to do the install and perfect the driver issues yo might come across
<tekstacy> evj, you can ebay new ones too pretty cheap and still get a warenty
<Karti> tekstacy: no probs, though I also use Crossover for some apps
<tekstacy> what is Crossover?
<Karti> tekstacy: allows you to use windows applications in Linux
<tekstacy> And is there anything like VirtualPC?
<tekstacy> oic   :
<evjunior09> does Crossover work?
<Karti> You can use Virtual Box or Xen
<evjunior09> Ive tried WINE and that sucks.
<helloyo> i need to format my whole harddrive, is there an easy way to do this without downloading a new boot CD?
<Karti> evjunior09: I use it without issues (generally)
<evjunior09> so would AIM (AOL instant messanger) work?
<evjunior09> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05|Lappy> :3
<Karti> If you visit the website it should tell you, however I believe that you can use AIM on linux anyway through one of the free versions
<evjunior09> I couldnt get it to install. Unless you could help me.
<evjunior09> Ive tried so many times.
<evjunior09> and i dont like Giam, or Kopete.
<helloyo> is there a way to format the partition that i'm using?
<Karti> evjunior09: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<tekstacy> is there something like crossover only free?   :)
<Karti> tekstacy: Yes its called Wine
<evjunior09> Oh wait, Crossover isnt free?
<evjunior09> Tekstacy: WINE isnt very good.
<tekstacy> Damn, that didn't work for the app I needed
<Karti> its about $30 and they give you support for a time, its also a full trial for 30 days
<sanzanric> is it possible to create a new /home automatically move all my data there, with no space left on the hard drive?
<helloyo> sanzanric: if i understand you properly, nope
<evjunior09> Anyone wanna help me install AIM?
<tekstacy> ok, I may break down and *gasp* buy software
<helloyo> evjunior09: i doubt anyone would want to do that, but someone might
<Karti> Wine is teh free version so to speak
<evjunior09> Karti: Which version do i download? I have Kubuntu Fiesty.
<evjunior09> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp
<tekstacy> evjunoir, just install gaim, it works with aim, plus more, and is in the repository
<helloyo> evjunior09: you'd get the debian 3+ version, but that looks atrocious
<evjunior09> Atrocious?
<tekstacy> bad
<tekstacy> :)
<evjunior09> oh.
<Karti> try the Debian 3 + or the targz
<helloyo> evjunior09: why would you want to use that over gaim or kopete?
<evjunior09> i dont like both of them
<tekstacy> off for smoke break, bbl
<Karti> I agree with helloyo, gaim and kopete are fine
<Karti> tekstacy: byeeeeeeeee
<helloyo> evjunior09: and you like that? its not going to be like aim on windows, that looks very limited
<tekstacy> um, nvrmnd, that's why I spent all that money on  a PORTABLE computer    :)
<helloyo> can i use the ubuntu cd to wipe my harddrive without installing or partitioning?
<evjunior09> Karti: how come it says not found?
<Karti> helloyo: CAn't you just get a boot floopy?
<evjunior09> sudo: /home/mike/Desktop/aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb: command not found
<Karti> or floppy even
<Karti> evjunior09: have you downloaded it?
<tekstacy> Will Crossover run WoW?
<evjunior09> Karti: yes.
<sanzanric> wine should be able to run wow
<helloyo> Karti: i don't have a floppy drive attached, maybe the ubuntu live environment has a partitioner...
<evjunior09> whats wow?
<tekstacy> World of Warcraft, my friends keep trying to suck me in
<evjunior09> ...oh...
<evjunior09> ew.
<evjunior09> *No effence*
<tekstacy> :)
<Karti> tekstacy: http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/group/?app_parent=2632;
<tekstacy> I know, I watch them staring into the computer for hours on end engaged in pointless....    shit, wait a minute....
<Karti> helloyo: I use two cds one is Hirons and the other is the Ultimate Boot CD. They have all the tools to do the work you require, as I am not sure if you can do it from the command line. However, you could always try from the CL to format it
<helloyo> Karti: thanks, i'll have a look into them
<tekstacy> Will I really NEED to learn CLI for linux?
<Dirrtys> Karti what can NVU do that Quanta can't ...I have never used it?
<Kr4t05|Lappy> tekstacy: Not always. There are some simple tools that come in handy. But, most normal use can be done with GUI apps.
<Karti> helloyo: the Ultimate CD is legal the Hiron one has some pirate software, but Ultimate (last time I looked) has all the manufacturors Hard Drive toolss for low level or normal format etc
<helloyo> Karti: great, i'll get it
<Karti> helloyo: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<tekstacy> But it would be helpful?
<helloyo> Karti: cheers
<Karti> tekstacy: I like the CL, I find it faster and it gets me familiar with the system. I can generally use the CL using instructions for Ubuntu and Kubuntu or even other similar distros, without having the GUIs installed
<tekstacy> I guess I will have to learn it eventually.
<Karti> start early - learn easy
<tekstacy> Hey, which is better to have LPIC1 or Linux+?
<blober> HELP: in starting istanbul (for recording my desktop), i failes to start and complains about it not having a "gconf" python module, anyone has a tip o that i can resolve this, i _supose_ it is gstreamer stuff, and installed the apt packs gstreamer-editor and gstreamer-tools, i am running Kubuntu 6.10
<Karti> tekstacy: when I left the army all people talked about was certification, but if you have the skills and can prove it, there is more chance of getting the job!
<sea_4_ever> Hm, does anyone know why the Kppp Daemon thing suddenly closes? Not that it really affects anything much.
* tekstacy is still considering joining
<Karti> well mine is different to yours......but 24 years later....lol
<hitmanWilly> tekstacy: don't, I got out of the Navy about a year ago...trust me
<tekstacy> different group of ppl shooting at you I guess
<elite101> what would you guys do? Buy vista for a couple hundred Or Get linux with Vista-theme and not pay or get virus's?
<Karti> Its definatly more dangerous than the old days....ahh the Cold War...looks back fondly at getting Drunk in Denmark ;)
<tekstacy> ....looks forward to getting drunk in Tehrain
<Karti> elite101: Linux wins
<hitmanWilly> elite101: how about making linux look like linux, and just dump the vista thing altogether :)
<elite101> :) thought so
<Karti> elite101: especially as the Vista learning curve is harder than a Linux desktop (imho)
<tekstacy> elite, this machine came with Vista, I put the Kubuntu disk in for it's very first power on
<elite101> wich would load better they complain in windows channel lol VIsta with a 9x theme or the Aero theme? what would be faster to load?
<hitmanWilly> tekstacy: see if you can get a refund :P
<elite101> ^^
<elite101> lol
<hitmanWilly> tekstacy: for vista
<keko_> hi
<keko_> :)
<tekstacy> Couldn't, and couldn't get it without vista, but it was a good deal so I just trashed vista
<Karti> elite101: Aero wI would assume take longer as its power intensive, and I believe only available in th ehigher priced editiosn
<tekstacy> XP Pro came in the mail today, but after 24 hours of kubuntu, everything works smooth and easy, I may re-sell XP
<Dirrtys> tekstacy  dual boot is the way to go
<tekstacy> Tried that before, but found I was really only using one of the 2
<hitmanWilly> Dirrtys: i used to do that, now i've found i really have no need for win at all
<Dirrtys> I use photoshop a lot
<tekstacy> I would make a virtual XP Pro box if it is possible
<Karti> hitmanWilly: I still need certain apps but when I found my Xara was ported across for free (and works well) put another nail in the coffin!
* mrksbrd me would buy xp from tekstacy for  $1
<snarf> heh
<Dirrtys> why not dual boot disk space is cheap now days
* snarf watches mrksbrd get ripped off
<mrksbrd> lmao
<tekstacy> that's what it's worth,    but I could get about 160 on ebay
<tekstacy> Dirtys, only have 120gb
<mrksbrd> only????
<Dirrtys> Ooo I have 1200 gig
<Dirrtys> LOL
<hitmanWilly> tekstacy: you can get a 500 gb hd for dirt cheap these days
<Dirrtys> cheap
* mrksbrd only has 80gb
<mrksbrd> :(
<Karti> tekstacy: could always try virtualBox
<tekstacy> but will it fit in this laptop?
<hitmanWilly> tekstacy: oh, lol, well, there's always external lol
<tekstacy> company here, bye all. Thanks for the help
<sea_4_ever> What happened there??
<Karti> evjunior09: good luck, and see you all later
<blober> ok, i solved it due to my new glasses. in Kubuntu6.10's apt package Istambul, the package is missing its dependancy "python-gnome2" an doesnt run claiming a missing gconf python module, which is true. In stalling that module, all runs well. Where shoul I repport this???
<hitmanWilly> !bugreport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<blober> is that cosidered a bug???
<hitmanWilly> blober: bug in apt, i'd say
<hitmanWilly> blober: or in the pkg database
<blober> ok, i am repporting it as a "apt or pkg database" bug, is that correct?
<hitmanWilly> blober: i'd call it a bug in the actual packaging of that pkg, but yeah, that should work fine
<blober> thanks
* hitmanWilly considers missing deps to be bugs
<Dirrtys> I use http://www.fs-driver.org/ in widoz to access linux file system...does anyone else?
<blober> is any software mal function is considered a bug?
<hitmanWilly> blober: either that or pebkac
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Dirrtys> works gr8 for me...makes dual boot a little easier
<blober> PEBKAC is the acronymfor "Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair". That a bug than, ok... :-/
<blober> fuzzy
<hitmanWilly> blober: sorry, shorthand for "user error"
<blober> i see than, i mean: a user error is a bug or a dumm?
<hitmanWilly> blober: a bug is when software doesn't act right, pebkac is when a user doesn't :)
<blober> oh, ok, making sense now :-)
<blober> hey, it is anoying to have to register to report a bug!!!
<blober> brrrrrr
<hitmanWilly> blober: its to keep the spam down
<blober> btw, thanks hitmanWilly for clarifying those thhing for me, i really didnt know
<blober> ow, i see
<hitmanWilly> blober: if anonymous bug reporting was alowed, how long do you think it'd take the windows or mac fanboys to start spamming it
<blober> dont know. we could have both than
<hitmanWilly> bug #34766: linux sux!! windows pwns!!  lol
<elpez> i think i have a broken tar on adept... i keep getting an error that says "broken pipe"... please help me out
<elpez> i tried to install wine and my net connection failed
<hitmanWilly> elpez: can you pastebin the whole output?
<elpez> its spanish
<elpez> but ok
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm then
<hitmanWilly> can't read a word :)
<hitmanWilly> sorry
<elpez> wine_0.9.36-1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<elpez> k
<blober> i can read it
<elpez> (Leyendo la base de datos ...
<hitmanWilly> there ya go then
<elpez> 128307 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<elpez> Desempaquetando wine (de .../wine_0.9.36-1~getdeb1_i386.deb) ...
<hitmanWilly> !pastebin | elpez
<ubotu> elpez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elpez> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.9.36-1~getdeb1_i386.deb (--install):
<elpez>  sistema de ficheros del archivo tar daado - archivo de paquete daado
<elpez> dpkg-deb: el subproceso paste fue terminado por la seal (Tubera rota)
<elpez> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<elpez>  /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.9.36-1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<blober> no elpez, dont be mean
<blober> ok, pastebin is a way to paste that kind off suff withou overflowing irc conversations, please use it
<blober> elpez: i like to use this one http://paste.milk-it.net/
* hitmanWilly likes nopaste
<NickPresta> whew! writing in C++ always gets me excited.
<blober> elpez: now, back to your apt problem. what happens if you try to install any other little package?
<hitmanWilly> NickPresta.excitement(TRUE);...:)
<blober> uahauauha
<hitmanWilly> and that's about the limit of my C++
<blober> i prefer python
<blober> import excitemnt as relaxed
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, indeed. I just wrote a small script that searches a text file for a given term. Quite a complex problem for something so "simple". I'll save the rest of the story for #off-topic heh
<hitmanWilly> im more of a bash man :P
<elpez> http://pastebin.com/m174867fb
<elpez> sorry.. my web connection sometimes vanishes
<digitalia> finally de graph card is setted ^^
<digitalia> the*
<digitalia> now I want to take a screen shot running compiz BUT I cant find the Button1 shortcut, someone know wich one iis?
<level1> hi, how can I find out if sound is coming in through my microphone?
<level1> is there a program?
<blober> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/istanbul/+bug/77440
<blober> can anyone check if that is correctly reported?
<blober> please
<blober> level1: go to synaptic or adept an find a recorder and try that
<level1> hmmm... It doesn't seem to be working... I got krec
<blober> hum
<blober> what sound card do you have?
<level1> its embedded in the mother board... asus P5B Plus
<hitmanWilly> level1: did you try setting the mixer levels in kmix?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: hey, you want to try something?
<level1> hitmanWilly: I'm looking now
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hitmanWilly> level1: you may have to unmute it
<blober> hitmanWilly: does it start muted some times as default?
<hitmanWilly> yes
<level1> hitmanWilly: I think I unmuted everything, but krec still isn't getting anything
<blober> |o|, does that have a reason?
<hitmanWilly> it used to be that you had to manually unmute everything initially
<hitmanWilly> via alsamixer
<hitmanWilly> the more user friendly distros are starting to get rid of that
<blober> level1: try typing "alsamixer" on a konsole
<hitmanWilly> they just run an unmuter script, but sometimes it misses things
<level1> blober: yeah, I've done this before... but whats the key to move to the capture tab?
<blober> hitmanWilly: i really see no use for staring muted as default...
<blober> left-right arrows
<hitmanWilly> level1: man alsamixer :)
<blober> and up-down to change "amplification"
<level1> hitmanWilly, blober: as far as I can tell, I've unmuted everything
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, weird...
<blober> no recording still, shure?
<hitmanWilly> ok, stupid question, is the mic plugged into the right port?
<level1> hitmanWilly: I'm pretty sure it is... let me double check
<thedrs> hi all, update manager is giving me problems - does any one have a link to a doc that explains how it works ?
<blober> is the drive/sound card chosen in krec correct?
<hitmanWilly> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: are you trying to update the system or do a full upgrade?
<thedrs> update manager - always says i need to update a package to the same version of the package :(
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: do you have third party repos?
<level1> blober: I can't find a configuration for that
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: should i check the synaptic package manager ?
<prak> !piklab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piklab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thedrs> (for third party)
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: ok, try this in a konsole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then pastebin the output of that please
<prak> clear
<hitmanWilly> !pastebin | thedrs
<ubotu> thedrs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blober> level1: ok, i would hve to install it to help you, i am have a work to present tomorrow... sorry,
<blober> level1: try #linux-audio-users irc channel ;-)
<blober> they are very likelly to help you out typing with the nose
<blober> sorry
<blober> level1: the channel is #lad
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35865/
<thedrs> htmanWilly: it told me to restart the computer - should i do it now and come back in the chat room after that ?
<krowe> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: it seems the upgrade worked this time, and you can if you wish
<krowe> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: ok thanks, i will brb
<krowe> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> !info konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 5038 kB, installed size 12996 kB
<prak> is there anyone here who is familiar with piklab?
<krowe> thanks
<krowe> !info piklab
<ubotu> Package piklab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<prak> !info piklab
<prak> krowe: i used to be able to get it from adept
<prak> now i'm downloading it from sourceforge
<krowe> idk anything about it I'm trying to figure out irc again it has been awhile since i used it
<prak> ok
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: :( still same problem
<hitmanWilly> heh, apparently the tenth anniversary of princess di's death is more important than a car bomb by the navy's nuclear training school
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: the package is compiz-core
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: did you apt-key add the gpg key for that repo?
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: i read the man page on the two commands that you told me to run, but i don't know what the apt-key add means
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: you know how it said that compiz-core couldn't be verified? that's probably because the gpg key for it isn't properly installed
<ubuntu__> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello
<ubuntu__> speak spanish
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: ok, (i am reading man on apt-key now) ... so can i reset that package's key ?
<ubuntu__> mmm
<ubuntu__> ??????????''
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: not really familiar with compiz, but you'll probably have to download the key for the repo and apt-key add it
<ubuntu__> help
<ubuntu__> with virtual box
<nosrednaekim> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu__> tanks
<alejandro_> howto quit join/part messages on konversation?
<hitmanWilly> alejandro_: /join <channel name> or /part
<nosrednaekim> settings->configure->chat window
<hitmanWilly> oh, misread that, heh
<prak> is there anyone who knows how to add the non-free package lists?
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: i did apt-key list - but the format is not that clear - i can't see which key belongs to the compiz-core package
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: i tried to apt-key update too but it didn't change a thing, do you know how i can match a package to it's key ?
<sea> O_o this synaptic thing is cool.
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: not off the top of my head
<hitmanWilly> you could manually downlaod the gpg key, then apt-key add the file
<krowe> synaptic is ok but I think adept is even better
<krowe> adept is the package manager in kubuntu
<thedrs> hitmanWilly: do you know from where i can download gpg keys ? is there a repository of keys for all packages ?
<krowe> thedrs: the point of a key is so that you can identify 3rd party servers
<Artimus> ...  I just learned that the little Adept Updater/Notifer is *NOT* Adept itself.  Wow...
<Artimus> Nor is that little "Add Remove Programs" Widget all of it...
<krowe>  thedrs: by definition they are servers unknown to apt
<sea> Artimus, I only had Kubuntu for 1 week and I noticed that before you. lol.
<albertmk> just received 3 cds from Ubuntu!!!    \0/
<Artimus> sea: I've been using Kubuntu for a few months now.  I use the command line mostly.  I saw the little taskbar and Add Remove Programs apps and said "no way, hides too much information".  I had the hunch to just now check it out under the System submenu...
<thedrs> krowe: ok, then i will try to look for the compiz site and look for a gpg key there
<Artimus> That'll do
* Daisuke_Laptop pokes nosrednaekim
<Daisuke_Laptop> try what?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: hey... wattmeter?
<sea> Does the ubuntu Chess game have a weakness? I got beat in 12 moves on normal. D:
<nosrednaekim> sea: lol
<Artimus> sea: Linux chess games will consistently kick the crap out of me.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: you're running kubuntu right?
<sea> I don't know why they madeit so hard to beat, or why it only comes with Ubuntu, while Kubuntu gets wtuck with a few Fortunes...
<Mr_Sonoma> sea, if you find a weakness let me know
<Mr_Sonoma> sea, you can install programs from any suite just because you are running KDE (KUBUNTU) doesnt mean you have to stick with KDE programs.
<Artimus> sea: All chess games are made to be as unbeatable as possible.  They're more of an exercise in "my chess algorithm is awesome!" than "lets play a fun game"
<sea> hm. I know some C, maybe I hsould make a chess game.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu on here
<Daisuke_Laptop> kubuntu on the desktop
<Artimus> sea: How much do you know about Chess?
<sea> Hmm...what takes up the most RAM, I need to free some to play this game I just finished setting up.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: oh.. NM... I wrote a wattmeter hack for guidance-power-manager
<prak> is there anyone who knows how to add the non-free package lists?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<sea> Artimus : I really fail at chess, but I remain unbeatable at checkers, I played about 300 checkers games so far.
<Mr_Sonoma> sea, you want to know what DE takes the least ram??
<Artimus> sea: Coding the games isn't that hard, it's writing the algorithms and "AI".
<sea> no, I want to know how to free some up...
<sea> maybe disable a few of these fancy animations.
<Mr_Sonoma> that would be a start
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: curious... why aren't you using kubuntu on the lappy?
<Arwen> man, KDE's wallpaper options, if only GNOME had them...
<Arwen> hacking together images is so boring
<Daisuke_Laptop> i like having both so i can answer questions on either end
<Arwen> whee, time to try out KDE
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: ah... good idea
<ScarFreewill> !info pyqt
<ubotu> Package pyqt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ScarFreewill> !info pyqt3
<ubotu> Package pyqt3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Mr_Sonoma> Daisuke-Ido, i have KDE, Gnome, XFCE, Fluxbox, icewm, and Beryl all loaded on this machine.
<ScarFreewill> !pyqt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mr_Sonoma> for the same reasons
<thedrs> hitmanWilly & krowe: I just checked it out in #ubuntu-effects and they told me its a known bug in the package subsystem of apt in feisty and it's fixed in gusty. just FYI
<ScarFreewill> what is the pyqt package name?
<hitmanWilly> thedrs: ok, seemed a little weird
<thedrs> too bad no one added it to any faq ... it seems i am not the only one that had it
<nosrednaekim> !into pyqt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about into pyqt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info python-qt
<ubotu> Package python-qt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nosrednaekim> !info python-qt3
<ubotu> python-qt3: Qt3 bindings for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.17-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 4806 kB, installed size 21492 kB
<nosrednaekim> AH!!
<ScarFreewill> ah thanks nosrednaekim
<hydrogen> !package git-core
<hydrogen> !info git-core
<ubotu> git-core: content addressable filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.4.4.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5128 kB
<hydrogen> !info git-core gutsy
<ubotu> git-core: fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2.4-1build1 (gutsy), package size 3543 kB, installed size 7444 kB
<hydrogen> grr
<hydrogen> i need 1.5.3
<nosrednaekim> compile.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<sea> I WON! I BEAT IT!
<hydrogen> !info libc gutsy
<ubotu> Package libc does not exist in gutsy
<hydrogen> !info libc6 gutsy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4084 kB, installed size 10112 kB
<hydrogen> hrm
<Mr_Sonoma> !info gusty
<ubotu> Package gusty does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Mr_Sonoma> !info gutsy
<ubotu> Package gutsy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<thedrs> krowe: ok i will try
<bryan> Since I did the new updates from Kubutu my system acts wierd
<bryan> Mostly video type
<nosrednaekim> video type?
<prak> is there anyone who knows how to add the non-free package lists?
<bryan> I now get a short black screen pop up and also if  is see videos like in youtube the web pages get frozen
<bryan> Card is a nvidia 7900 gt
<nosrednaekim> !repositories | prak
<ubotu> prak: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<winbond> why do i get disconnected every time i get [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<bryan> what does  !repositories | prak mean
<winbond> what is the ipconfig in linux?
<Kr4t05> winbond, ifconfig
<hitmanWilly> winbond: ifconfig
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly, JINX!
<Kr4t05> Guh... Does anyone know of a good driver that supports the NeoMagic brand of graphics chipsets?
<nosrednaekim> bryan: it means for ubotu to send a message to prak about that topic
<nosrednaekim> bryan: could be flash probelm
<winbond> thanks,
<winbond> why do i get disconnected every time i get [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<flaccid> winbond: did you ask in #freenode-social . we can't help you here on that..
<Kr4t05> winbond, What kind of client are you using?
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> doesnt freenode-social not exist anymore?
<nosrednaekim> bryan: could it be a flash problem?
<flaccid> oh what is the freenode help chan
<goban_> on compiz fusion but no cube AND no window decorator :(
<bryan> how to you fix flash problem
<winbond> which port does irc use?
<bryan> but it never did it before
<Kr4t05> winbond, Usually 6667
<flaccid> winbond: ask in #defocus and try google
<jcolvin> how do i install a deb file?
<flaccid> jcolvin: sudo dpkg -i packge.deb
<darlok> So I am trying to use wget to recursively download files from a website, but I can't figure out how to specify WHICH files I want downloaded.  Right now it is just downloading the entire website.  Anyone able to help?  I RTFM but can't find mention of it there.
<mathieu__> !mp3 amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 amarok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mathieu__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> darlok: try ##linux or #bash . man wget details all the options plus there are howtos on google. nothing from stopping you doing wget http://site.com/file1.html && wget http://site.com/file2.html
<jcolvin> flaccid: it said no such file. I just downloaded it. Does it have to be in a certain folder?
<flaccid> jcolvin: you have to specify the path to the package
<darlok> flaccid: There are hundreds of .txt and .pdf files I'm trying to download at once... wouldn't make sense to type out each filename ;)
<flaccid> no path means present working directory or path which is pretty much the same as ./file. so change to the directory where you downloaded it or specifiy it explicitly like dpkg -i /path/to/my/downoad.deb
<flaccid> darlok: the man page details how to do downloads matching patterns
<jcolvin> oh i see
<nosrednaekim> jcolvin: replace "packge.deb" with the name of your deb
<darlok> flaccid: I read the man page... but didn't see any mention of how to download ONLY certain files.  Well, it gave an example of downloading all the .GIF files, but it still downloaded everything.
<flaccid> maybe you didn't do the syntax correctly
<flaccid> darlok: did you google a tutorial/howto
<flaccid> i dont remember the switches off my head
<jcolvin> flaccid: didn't work
<flaccid> jcolvin: ah well.
<flaccid> im going to get ciggies for spin
<darlok> flaccid: They were able to help me out in #wget actually.  But thank you :)
<flaccid> darlok: how do you do it then
<CPrompt^> what are you trying to do flaccid?
<winbond> which port does irc use?
<winbond> why do i get disconnected every time i get [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<flaccid> CPrompt^: nothing
<winbond> what u think is the best torrent client on linux?
<_2> winbond 6667 by default
<flaccid> winbond: don't repeat your question. we can't help you here. mirc usually uses 6667-7000 its purely up to the irc server
<CPrompt^> flaccid : ah.  just got the last bit.  thought something was going on.  LOL
<_2> winbond the version request is when you connect.   that's the way it's setup   they /ver everyone that joins
<CPrompt^> winbond : you should be able to turn that off.  check the faq from freenode though http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<_2> -:- SignOff winbond: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<_2> <CPrompt^> winbond : you should be able to turn that off.  check the faq from
<_2>            freenode though http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<_2> -:- winbond [n=winbond@c-68-81-29-190.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  has joined #kubuntu
* _2 wonders if mnept* ever learned that you can have file systems without partitions on hard disks...
<flaccid> dont think you can turn the ctcp version off from freenode, _2
<_2> flaccid no that's one thing they use to weed out script attacks.    as i understand it that was the perpose for the /ver every x minutes.   if your system blocks it then you get dropped like a hot potato
<flaccid> how do you know that he is even blocking it, considering a timeout would be required?
<_2> you can test the theory.   ;/
<flaccid> test before assume :)
<flaccid> a newbie is not likely to have blocked or spoofed the version reply
<_2> i never assumed he was blocking anything.  just know that freenode is setup to /ver * for a required test condition...
<flaccid> freenode ctcp versions everyone on connect..
<_2> flaccid actually a newbee is more likely to have done that.   just playing with firestarter of guarddog...
<flaccid> lets see look at how ctcp version works
<flaccid> not likely to have set up a firewall usually. best to ask if a firewall/packet filter is in use
<jcolvin> how do you install a bin?
<krowe> ./filename.bin
<krowe> just run it
<jcolvin> what do you mean just run it
<jcolvin> open up Konsole?
<brian__> When you request a program removal in Linux, does it uninstall cleanly or are there traces leftover like Windows?
<krowe> if it isn't already exec then type chmod +x filename.bin first
<krowe> @brian it is clean
<Jucato> brian__: the only traces it leaves behind are small config (text) files
<Jucato> in the system directory. not like in Windows.. :/
<darlok> I'm trying to use wget to download a couple hundred .pdf files from a website.  The website requires that I login, but although I use the http-user and http-password flags in wget, it will not enter the password protected areas.  Does anyone know how I can fix this?  RTFM didn't help...
<krowe> jucato is right though
<flaccid> hmm reading on ctcp now it uses irc privmsgs and notices for replies, so no other port is required than the irc port from what i understand
<krowe> but those files don't continue to slow the system down like a large registry will in windows
<Jucato> brian__: you also have the option to "purge" when you uninstall programs. this removes the config files in the system directories also
<nosrednaekim> darlok: #wget
<Jucato> krowe: not to mention eat up disk space
<flaccid> darlok: whats the error it returns, http 401 or something else?
<darlok> nosrednaekim: I was just there... the only guy there helped what he could then had to leave.
<nosrednaekim> oh
<darlok> flaccid: No error... it just says it's done.
<brian__> Thanks, that's good to know.  I'm a newbie so I'm trying alot of stuff to get a good feel.
<flaccid> darlok: i guess #wget is your best bet. i got no idea why it might do that
<krowe> @jcolvin sorry for the delay ... yes just type that in a terminal (like konsole for example)
<darlok> flaccid: Do I need to use a different login tactic with wget if the website doesn't make me login through the webpage itself?  It pops up a dialog box asking for username and password.
<brian__> Hey Jucato, I'm using Adept Manager for everything.  How does "purge" fit into all that?
<hydrogen> the url should look like http://user:password@host/subdirectory
<hydrogen> iirf
<hydrogen> iirc*
<flaccid> darlok: the wget support is for http auth which is the dialog box, it wouldnt work for a site that has a login form. need to check if the site uses digest or basic http auth but as far as i knew it suported both
<Jucato> brian__: right-click on package -> Purge
<darlok> hmm
<darlok> ok
<hydrogen> back in a second!
<brian__> Ok, gotcha
<_2> hydrogen i like that ip   :)
<hydrogen> me too:)
<Bradsnet> I'm using kubuntu for the first time, and having trouble getting my video settings  working... anyone  willing to help?
<flaccid> Bradsnet: what vid card do you have
<Bradsnet> nvidia 6800 ultra
<Bradsnet> Mobile.
<flaccid> !nvidia > Bradsnet
<flaccid> tried that?
<Bradsnet> 1 sec
<Arwen> gah, I just switched to KDE and my window decorations are hideous
<Arwen> can anyone recommend a different one?
<_2> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<brian__> Just curious:  is there a prog better than Gwenview?
<nosrednaekim> brian__: for viewing and printing pictures?
<Bradsnet> flaccid: What is the kubuntu equiv of the restricted devices manager?
<flaccid> Bradsnet: i think you can install it and run it anyway
<flaccid> !info restricted-manager
<brian__> viewing, organizing, editing, etc...
<nosrednaekim> Bradsnet: you have to manually install it.
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<nosrednaekim> Bradsnet: run "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<Arwen> um, another quick question about KDE, how do I disable that animation I get when I hover my mouse over the K menu and other tray things?
<CPrompt^> brian__ : how far into "Editing" are you talking?  Picassa does a pretty good job of viewing and organizing IMO
<brian__> I'm looking for something simular to Directory Opus for the Amiga (remember that!)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: only available for Kubuntu on Gutsy
<Bradsnet> Even though the display settings panel has my video card listed, I still need to install the manager, and use it to try to find the right driver?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: but you CAN get the gnome version
<nosrednaekim> Bradsnet: to get it working properly, probably
<ses59> wrong channel but did not get answer on thunderbird so will ask when printing email out of tb it prints landscape not portrait I have checked all settings I can find
<flaccid> Bradsnet: technically no. but it will enable you to follow the guide
<brian__> Does Picassa have a homepage?
<Bradsnet> Oh...
<BluesKaj> picasa is a google app
<ses59> kword and other office print fine so it is just tb
<mneptok> unless you're a Picasa user now, i'd stick with digiKam
<CPrompt^> brian__ : http://picasa.google.com/
<brian__> Thanks, but not what I'm looking for.
<CPrompt^> dunno then
<BluesKaj> what's the latest on google earth for gutsy 64 bit ?
<_2> ses59 tell it to print and when the confirm box/window opens there should be settings there.
<mneptok> brian__: you want a photo or file manager?
* mneptok just saw the DO reference
<Bradsnet> Okay, manager installed... can't seem to find it on the applications menu though....
<_2> run it from konsole Bradsnet
<jcolvin> I'm having trouble with my wireless internet
<brian__> Once again, if anybody remembers Directory Opus for the Amiga?  That's exactly the kind of program I searching for.
<jcolvin> I was on it a couple of minutes ago but now all the networks i used to see are gone
<ses59> not any setting for portrait just margin
<mneptok> brian__: tried Midnight Commander?
<flaccid> jcolvin: try doing a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && killall knetworkmanager && knetworkmanager &
<brian__> Nope, I'll take a look.
<_2> ses59 err  i'm a few versions behind here  but there "used" to be.
<mneptok> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<ses59> and print range
<Bradsnet> Alright, seems to be enabling the driver okay...
<mneptok> brian__: http://www.ibiblio.org/mc/
<_2> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (feisty), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<nosrednaekim> gentoo: the tool to do everything you never wanted to do.
<jcolvin> flaccid: it didn't work
<_2> gentoo is the gui version of mc
<flaccid> jcolvin: what was the output
<Bradsnet> If I remember right, there is some keyboard shortcut to restart x, no? What is it?
<_2> give or take
<mneptok> Bradsnet: ctl-alt-bkspc
<ses59> have tb 1.5.0.13 seems to be more after I upgraded that this problem has started do not remember it before but did not print much then
<jcolvin> flaccid: was i supposed to run it in Konsole?
<flaccid> jcolvin: yes
<Bradsnet> Hmm, well that didn't seem to work.
<Bradsnet> It really really wants me to reboot. So thanks for your help and if it didn't work I suppose I'll be back. :)
<_2> ses59 if no one else in here pipes up,  ask in #ubuntu  you might get lucky
<CPrompt^> ses59 : what kind of printer are you using?
<ses59> ok thank you will try tb again to see if anyone there has found this problem
<_2> CPrompt^ i fail to see the relivance
<Arwen> Quick KDE question: I have two panels on the same screen, but I can only resize one of them?
<Arwen> any ideas?
<brian__> Wow!  I just found a Midnight Commander screenshot.  (DOS flashback)
<Jucato> Arwen: bit of a bug. restart kicker so you can resize both. Alt+F2, dcop kicker kicker restart
<ses59> brother  hl2070n on a network using cups as the driver
<flaccid> brian__: have you tried krusader :)
<brian__> No, I'll look.
<Arwen> Jucato, thanks a lot
<CPrompt^> ses59 : have you checked the properties of the printer to make sure it is pointing to Portrait?
<mneptok> ses59: have you gotten the latest BR_SCRIPT .ppd from Brother?
<ses59> no on script but have checked the cups settings and it is fine and other things print using cups without the problem
<_2> for the record ses59 already said it prints fine form other apps   !
<brian__> krusader:  closer, much, much closer...
<CPrompt^> _2 : thanks for pointing that out.  missed that.
<flaccid> brian__: i use every day i like
<CPrompt^> ses59 : I am guessing you mentioned early as well that you checked the "Page Setup" under Thunderbird to make sure it was set to Portrait?
<brian__> I'm gonna try it - thanks.
<_2> yeah i kinda hate it when nine people jump in with "have you checked this, have you done that" and it's not even related to the issue...    sorry for ranting tho
<mneptok> ses59_: The above is correct, however, even after changing default to Letter size, cups printout was still incorrect. Both the cups test print page and alingmargins still showed page size of 596.28 x 841.8 - 8.28x11.69 inches which is wrong. In order to print true letter size, the file /usr/local/Brother/inf/brHL2070Nrc must be edited so that PaperType is set to Letter. Even when cups is changed to Letter, this file still uses an A4 size ...
<mneptok> ... and all page measurements are wrong. After this change, page size is shows correctly as 215.9x279.4 = 8.5x11 inches.
<jcolvin_> flaccid: still nothing
<mneptok> ses59_: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-2070N
<mneptok> ses59_: use that driver and follow those instructions
<brian__> wait a minute - konqueror does the same thing I think (to many beers)
<flaccid> jcolvin: its meant to return nothing. now look in knetworkmanager icon for networks. failing that check sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<brian__> are there differences?
<flaccid> eth1 being the interface logical name
<flaccid> yeah there are, just can't really remember
<brian__> Switching gears now:  what is my best bet to get laptop wireless running? Is there proven (supported) hardware for the PCMCIA port?
<nosrednaekim> dolphin in KDE4 is amazing.
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> check the supported cards brian__
<_2> brian__ yes there is.
<Arwen> In KControl, "Use Translucency" is an implementation of XComposite, right?
<mneptok> brian__: what cardbus/pcmcia card?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: yeah... but you can use software render too
<Arwen> that would be hideously slow, right?
<flaccid> Arwen: in kde3 i think it is yeah
<nosrednaekim> which is what I use as I have an ATI card
<flaccid> its not too bad Arwen, kde4 will use its own compositing
<_2> brian__ there is a hardware page  with lists of known "out of box" supported hardware.   you should have a look.
<brian__> It looks like I need to spend more time researching...
<flaccid> thats the way it will be until vendors provide their own drivers
<jcolvin__> brian_: what do you mean by cardbus?
<_2> flaccid i wouldn't wish for that...   ;/
<flaccid> pc cardbus = pcmcia
<flaccid> _2: why not?
<Arwen> sweet, kcontrol "admin mode" button :-)
<_2> far better if they would open source it.
<brian__> I've no hardware yet, I'm researching before I buy.
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: no, actually it pretty fast.
<_2> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, how do I force software rendering?
<nosrednaekim> its an option under advanced on that effects tab
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<_2> nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> yeah?
<_2> tootels
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, I don't see it, but oh well
<nosrednaekim> its in there somewhere ;)
<brian__> I bet you that if the wireless driver problem was solved (supported) there would no longer be any reason to use Microsoft software?
<brian__> for the general public...
<_2> brian__ there isn't now.
<flaccid> there would be lots of reasons
<brian__> (grin)
<brian__> I'm speaking in generalities...
<flaccid> im speaking in any terms
<flaccid> how would providing driver support make everyone change to linux?
<flaccid> its a step, but only a step
<brian__> It seems that wireless is the "hot ticket" right now.  It will change tomorrow...
<flaccid> there are lots of hot tickets :)
<_2> flavour of the month
<brian__> businesses offer it as a way to get you into thier shops
<brian__> yes, exactly - flavor of the month
<flaccid> people don't need wireless. its an extra FABG
<flaccid> or a VAS
<brian__> please excuse my ignorance - what is FABG?
<brian__> I suck at acronyms
<flaccid> feature, advantage, benefit, grabber
<brian__> gotcha
<flaccid> its a professional sales term
<brian__> I got to tell you though, in my opinion cables tie everybody down.
<_2> yeah can you imagine a world with no cables,    and no wireless   ?
<brian__> (grin)
<flaccid> we are moving mobile, but its uptake in the consumer world is slow and it still costs eg. handhelds
<Brad_> Okay, the restricted device manager killed my system.
<flaccid> killed?
<brian__> yeah, it sure does cost.  try surfing the web on a cell phone.  it costs to much and it generally sucks (the experience)
<bradsnet> No video, no nothin... looks like it is going to start up, then no video, hard drive stops accessing, just halts.
<flaccid> need to do a manual diagnosis of xorg
<_2> brian__ i can't imagine wanting a cell phone   so   don't look my way when you ask that.
<flaccid> can you get to a tty eg. ctrl + alt + f2 ?
<bradsnet> I'm reinstalling now.
<flaccid> why?
<bradsnet> Seems easier... it was a fresh install anyway...
<brian__> are you serious about not wanting a cell phone?
<_2> cause x was not working propperly,  of course !
<bradsnet> And now I know not to do that again.
<_2> brian__ indeed.
<bradsnet> I don't think it was just x.
<flaccid> bradsnet: but you will want to use the prop. nvidia driver because its better so you might get up to this point again
<Arwen> um, ntp synchronization isn't working
<flaccid> do it manual without restricted-manager . can show you that
<Arwen> any ideas what I should check?
<flaccid> Arwen: there is something on the wiki on that
<bradsnet> .?
<_2> Arwen konsole# ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<brian__> You know _2, I got a cell phone to escape tellemarketers and the fact that when I don't want to be contacted I can simply turn it off.
<Arwen> 31 Aug 22:59:44 ntpdate[25766] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<bradsnet> I don't get why when I select the driver in the driver selection dialog in provides that isn't selection the proper driver.
<bradsnet> selecting.
<blober> what screen capture utility do you use in kubuntu?
<_2> brian__ ringers on normal phones can be turned off.   and tellemarketers can be fun.    think up new ways to really put the heavy on them without being rude  :)))
<bradsnet> It seemed to mostly work when I did that. Except the resolution was missing, which that link you sent me has something to say about... er, yeah.
<blober> i am trying istanbul, but it doesnt work for me
<flaccid> blober: ksnapshot
<brian__> (grin) you got me there!
<blober> flaccid: as video i mean
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> tvtime you might be able to do
<bradsnet> So I figured I would just install again, do it the way I did it last time, then follow that part of the instructions... but... is there a reason I need to go through the restricted manager?
<_2> bradsnet no
<flaccid> bradsnet: not really. can install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new via apt-get
<Arwen> how do I disable that stupid user list on the login screen?
<brian__> my point is that folks want to be connect on thier terms wherever they are.  that's why wireless is the "FABG'
<flaccid> Arwen: i think thats in kcontrol somewhere
<Arwen> yes, where?
<Arwen> kcontrol is huge
<_2> Arwen which login   kdm ?
<Arwen> yes
<bradsnet> Okay, what do I need those for? And which one?
<flaccid> Arwen: you can search in kcontrol for login or kdm
<_2> Arwen heh it's near the bottom of the list in kcontrol    that's all i remember
<flaccid> bradsnet: not sure which one. that are the nvidia driver packages
<Arwen> I'm in the login manager section, but I don't see it
<MarcC> anybody know why Kubuntu has "stalled" and won't show any files in my home dir, but Nautilus works?
<flaccid> nvidia-glx-new is the new driver , both will probably work on your card unless you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<flaccid> i gtg
<MarcC> sorry, Konqueror, not Kubuntu
<_2> Arwen it's not in the main tab on that section
<Arwen> oh wait, found it "show users"
<_2> yep
<_2> you can also select which uid's to show
<Arwen> also, a bunch of sections in kcontrol appear in the list, but I can't open them? is my setup b0rk3d?
<MarcC> nevermind, I sent a sigkill to kded and everything's fine...?
<Jucato> you need to restart kded though...
<_2> is that a question ?
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know if it's possible to smooth out the choppiness on my NeoMagic MagicGraph256AV?
<GuyFromHell> any virtual machine thingies besides vmware player (which currently doesn't install on my gutsy)
<Kr4t05> I'm using X.org's neomagic driver, but, dragging windows is very choppy and ugly. :/
<_2> GuyFromHell qemu
<brian__> beryl, is it worth it?
<GuyFromHell> _2: k i'll look into that, thank  you
<winbond> Kr4t05, you could buy a new video card?
<Kr4t05> brian__, If you have the power, and don't mind a bit of effort for some nifty effects, why not.?
<Kr4t05> winbond, Sure thing... If this were a desktop.
<brian__> it sure does shine purty
<_2> Kr4t05 not to divert you,  but how much time to you spend "dragging windows" about ?
<winbond> Kr4t05, i guess ure flacked
<Kr4t05> _2, Enough that it bugs me. :P
<_2> yes i know that.   just wondering.   don't forget i'm a console user, so if you could humour me...
<brian__> Is it practical?  Has it enabled you to "compute" more efficiently?
<Kr4t05> glxgears averages about 100FPS on this thing... :/
<_2> brian__ quite the opisite i'd think
<arctanx> Kr4t05: do you remember what you typed after "gxlgears" to get that FPS reading? ;)
<arctanx> glxgears*
<Kr4t05> brian__, It depends. Once you get over the whole "Lookit the cube spin!! WEEEEE!!" phase, you start to use features to make better use of your computer.
<_2> iacknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmark   or some such
<_2> @ arctanx
<arctanx> _2: yup hehe
<Kr4t05> arctanx, Nothing?
<arctanx> ah maybe that's only in debian or something
<_2> no they just defaulted it out in later *buntu
<Jucato> yeah. -printfps is no longer needed
<arctanx> pity
<Jucato> uh why?
<brian__> I'm thinking I would never get beyond the WEEEE stage..
<_2> i wonder how many fps i get .......
<Jucato> arctanx: "no longer needed" means "it already outputs FPS by default now"
<arctanx> because people start using it as a benchmark. all you need is a comparison between software rendering and hardware rendering
<elite101> hey is this a good card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161097
<_2> err actually i wonders if i get fps ...
<blober> have anyone some idea of how to use tvtime to capture my screen as video??
<GuyFromHell> _2: beautifully started, thank you :)
<albertmk> Question: For partition, I can use PartitionMagic for Windows. How about Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<coreymon77> qtparted
<_2> guy ok.
<brian__> I don't think we should forget the tried and true "Paper" method of data communication - afterall, paper has excellent bandwidth.
<Jucato> coreymon77: sent the mail. but I heard that we'll still be voting in the next meeting. but anyway..
<elite101> does it really count between 128bit and 256bit cards??!?!
<coreymon77> Jucato: oh, i didnt know that you were a member of the actual council?
<Jucato> nope hehehe
<jcolvin__> brian_: yeah i know
<elite101> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161097
<brian__> Nobody gets the paper bandwidth joke?
<Jucato> nope. no one
<coreymon77> brian__: i was about to say "lol" but i got interrupted by jucato
<brian__> (grin)
<_2> brian__ i though rubber got better band width
<Kr4t05> http://pastebin.com/m5860b804 -- glxgears -info output
<elite101> LOL
<elite101> thats goood
<elite101> _2, lol
<Kr4t05> I'm basically toast, aren't I?
<arctanx> the beatles were much wider
<arctanx> Kr4t05: can you get better drivers than mesa?
<brian__> rubber, the harder you pull, the harder it snaps back.  some people pay money for that...
<Kr4t05> arctanx, Doubt it.
<arctanx> Kr4t05: in that case, probably
<Kr4t05> brian__, Not that your humor isn't appreciated, but could you please take it to -offtopic?
<_2> i once saw a penut stand,   i even heard a rubber band,    watched a front porch swing,   and listened to a diamond ring...
<coreymon77> brian__: !!! a little inappropriate maybe?
<_2> but i aint never seen an elephant fly
<Theresa> hey all! I finally have my friends computer set up with kubuntu. Only one problem remains and it's a wierd one. They have dial up. I am connected to the network. I can ping anything. I can do 'apt-get's. I can talk in here. However i can't get anywhere in konqueror.  I'm installing lynx to see if i can browse with it, but this is too strange. Any ideas? Thanks. (kubuntu 7.04, 2.6.20-16-generic)
<Kr4t05> arctanx, I've been google'ing for drivers all day.
<blober> what is my video4linux device if i want it to be my own screen? I mean, i want it to access what is going on in my screen
<arctanx> Kr4t05: *nods* I'm not real surprised, I haven't even heard of that brand.
<Theresa> ok! I can browse with linx, so this is a kde/konqueror problem. I'm stumped!
<Theresa> (this is Bearcat, btw)
<brian__> (sigh)  relax and enjoy life.  take off your blinders and simply enjoy the folks around you.  let yourself grow a little
<brian__> sorry to take your mind of track
<Theresa> brian__: i will when konqueror works! :P
<_2> Theresa Jucato might be able to find something on that.   i would think that konq itself is choosing the route and it's probably hitting eth0  rather than ppp0    just a guess
<Theresa> _2: that's my guess too
<Jucato> sorry, no idea on this one....
<_2> hmmm that's a negitive vote for konq ...
<Theresa> _2: but the gateway parameter in "network settings" changes /etc/resolv.conf, not just a kde thing, right?
<brian__> My closing statement of the night is in fact...
<brian__> ...the similie of the day...
<brian__> Here it is:
<_2> our own networking guru and konqueror dev   has nothing to say on it....   this is bad...
<Theresa> _2: well, i think it's my set up, not the fault of konq (konq is awesome on all of *my* pcs)
<Jucato> I am neither of those :P
<Jucato> my only guess would be a DNS problem
<Jucato> but since Lynx can browse... :/
<Theresa> Jucato: yeah.
<brian__> Her face was a perfect oval - like a circle who's sides were gently squeezed together by a thighmaster...
<carlos_> hello
* Jucato thinks brian__ should get some sleep now
<carlos_> i am new user of kubuntu
<_2> well i'm still voting on konqueror being the problem.    maybe (hates to mention it because of personal preferances) install ff and see if it works or not
<albertmk> carlos_: welcome to kubuntu!
* Jucato goes for a quick nap
<Jucato> he's gone though :P
<Theresa> _2: that's not a bad idea
<rajpakiyanathan> hello
<raylu> _2, what did you use before konq?
* _2 seldom has "bad ideas" 
<hydrogen> opera++
<raylu> ++?
<_2> raylu i don't use konq either.    elinks
<arctanx> small problem I asked about yesterday to no avail and still haven't sorted out... when I click on links in xchat, it opens up in a new tab, but I get a new "Firefox Web Browser" loading thing in the panel, and a bouncing icon next to my cursor, until it times out. Has anyone found the cause for this?
<Theresa> _2: nothing. I'm just finishing setting this up for them. In fact i had konq/dialup working before i wiped the drive again. I don't know what the diff is this time.
<_2> so ff doesn't either...  hmmm
<rajpakiyanathan> anybody from Montreal here
* _2 seldom has ideas.
<_2> it prevents having bad ones...
<Theresa> _2: for me? *grins*
<_2> channel actually,   but it was off topic...
<_2> Theresa idk.   withoug more to go on,  i'm out of guesses on that one.
<_2> without
<Kr4t05> Ah... Back in the land of wobbly windows. :)
<_neon_> need help with k3b , it won't copy data dvd thusfar that is the only thing i have tried, i used gnomebaker and it worked perfectly tho i prefer k3b and i am using kubuntu feisty also xcdroast works fine   the symptom is when i click to copy dvd it tells me error reading image  any suggestions thx
<bradsnet> Theresa: Does your friend's ISP use a proxy? Random guess.
<raylu> I can't get Xinerama working the way I want it to. I'm used Windows' "Extend my desktop onto this monitor" functionality where the two are seperate desktops.
<raylu> oh, and is compiz fusion stable/usable/recommended?
<Theresa> bradsnet: i don't think so. If so i would think i would not be able to get places with lynx that i can not with konqueror
<rc-1> bloody hell, compiz is showing  desktops but only able to use one
<Kr4t05> raylu: If you do, use amaranth's repos.
<Daisuke-Laptop> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Daisuke-Laptop> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<raylu> o.0
<bradsnet> Theresa: I dunno about lynx, but konq disables proxy by default it seems.
* raylu pokes dualhead
<bradsnet> Theresa: As I said though, random.
<ubuntu_> .
<Theresa> bradsnet: well shall i try calling the modem a proxy?
<blober> has anyone install xvidcap by apt-gt???? i can see it on synaptic, but it doesn change when i request it to install and on a console, it prompts that there is no instalation candidate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<raylu> m...dualhead points back to xinerama =
<raylu> *=\
<blober> very strange indeed
<raylu> blober, sounds like you already have it installed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<bradsnet> Theresa: Calling the modem a proxy..... I don't see how or why.
<Admiral_Chicago> someone pinged me a while ago?
<Theresa> well, bradsnet doesn't the modem have an ip address (i know alot about networking, but haven't delt with dial-up in a LONG time)
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'll be back tomorrow morning
<blober> raylu, nop, i cant access it by xvidcap nor it displays as installed
<raylu> blober, what isn't showing it as installed? and what do you mean "by xvidcap?"
<scheater5> Anyone know how to upgrade to the newest low latency kernel on Feisty?
<bradsnet> Theresa: Yes, but it's not a proxy server so you can't connect to it like a proxy unless it is one. Basically I was just suggesting turning on auto-proxy detection in konq and see if it works, I really have no idea why lynx would work by default though...
<blober> raylu, take this for example "Package xvidcap is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<raylu> blober, what are you trying to install?
<arctanx> Umm usually dialup is a simple ppp connection isn't it?
<blober> xvidcap, so that i can capture my screen as video and share an app i am doing
<blober> rayku,
<bradsnet> Usually, but it's not working...
<raylu> blober, it sounds like youo're trying to install something else
<arctanx> if so, you just need to make sure you're routing table's right, and boom, you're off
<blober> ??? sudo apt-get install xvidcap
<blober> raylu, is this trying to install something else?
<bradsnet> Hmm, so last time I installed the restricted-manager and used it it killed my system (I think) this time, when I try to run it I get a seg fault.
<raylu> blober, guess no
<prak> is there anyone who is successful in installing piklab after downloading its dependencies?
<blober> raylu, i am running edgy, where can i check for bugs on the repository?
<raylu> blober, er...what do you mean bugs "on" the repository?
<blober> a software system mal function
<blober> ? is that ok?
<prak> is there anyone who is successful in installing piklab after downloading its dependencies?
<_2> there is no one here but you that knows what piklab is...
<raylu> blober, m...no idea what you're talking about; brb
<bradsnet> Okay, I got my video issues all worked out. In the sense that it's now using the correct resolution, and everything looks good... do I still need to install the nvidia driver package? And if so, why?
<_2> no
<bradsnet> And if I were to install say a game and try to get opengl working, it would work without installing said packages?
<_2> and because "if it aint broke, don't fix it"
<_2> and say like if you give false information you  will get wrong answers   i.e.  "<bradsnet> Okay, I got my video issues all worked out."
<_2> so if the vidio issues are all worked out    then they are all worked out....
<bradsnet> pff
<dr_Willis> Huh.....
* dr_Willis wonders what video issues are being refered to
<bradsnet> I stand by my statements. I got my video issues worked out. I'm now simply wondering if I'll have any video issues in the future should I decide to do certain things.
<_2> then   yes
<dr_Willis> i can guess.. YES.. some time in the future you will have issues...
<dr_Willis> perahso not for ages.. but eventually yes. :)
<_2> yes    you will
<bradsnet> Sigh.
<dr_Willis> given the vageness of the discussion
<dr_Willis> a lot depends on your video card.
<dr_Willis> and how old it is.
<bradsnet> Well, I did say what those specific things were before doc. _2 is intentionally obfuscating my statements for some reason unknown to me.
<bradsnet> nvidia geforce 6800 ultra
<dr_Willis> i just joined.. so i dident see any of it.
<bradsnet> No worries.
<_2> and what you try to get it to do     (appended to dr_Willis' privious post)
<dr_Willis> for full 3d gameing - you will want to be using the 'nvidia' drivers.
<dr_Willis> using the repositories is the safest way to do so. (or the restricted-manager tool)
<dr_Willis> using just the 'nv' driver  proberly will work for most of your needs. but some things will need the 'nvidia' drivers.
<_2> doc   i think he just did that and then reloaded     if i'm not mistaken
<bradsnet> And when I first installed kubuntu I couldn't get it to the right resolution... someone suggested the restricted manager, so I used that, and when it was done and I rebooted my system wouldn't load... I don't think it was just no video, it started booting then just stopped. No disk activity, no video, no nothin...
<bradsnet> So I reinstalled kubuntu... I tried to run the restricted-manager again, but now when I do it seg faults.
<krowe> kdeversion
<krowe> Qt: 3.3.7
<krowe> KDE: 3.5.6
<krowe> kde-config: 1.0
<bradsnet> So, I played with the settings enough, and finally got it looking right... and your last statement was very helpful.
<krowe> Beer load [      \              ]  30%
<dr_Willis> 'system wouldent load' is vague. :) did the consoles work?  do you have just a pc monitor hooked up?
<_2> heh one sure fire way to tell if someone is too drunk to drive,   they insist on driving and wont give you the keys without a fight...
<dr_Willis> I had a machine. with tv hooked up. when i installed the nvidia drivers. it defaulted to the tv out. (oddly) so i 'thought' it was messed up. but   I turned on the tv. and there was the X display. :)
<bradsnet> I'm not sure I could reproduce that situation if I wanted to doc, It's a laptop, but I have both that display and a tv hooked up. I read that on ... some page I can't remember, and so I knew to check that, I turned on the tv, nothing there as well.
<bradsnet> I didn't check the consoles.
<dr_Willis> i had a friend with a laptop. on  his.. for some reason he has to hit the 'switch monitors' hotkey sequence.  on the laptop keys. to get it to show on the.
<bradsnet> The only thing I did different on this install is I did all of the updates available. But this time when I try to use the restricted manager I get a huge stack trace and a seg fault.
<dr_Willis> on the lcd.. Oddly. :) it only seems ot be needed SOMETIMES on his laptop
<Salty_Chode> I'm from America.  If you think you can take my keys, bring it on snapperhead
<sea_4_ever> is it just me : or is the KTron game EXTREMELY addictive?
<bradsnet> Hmm, I don't have a key that does that. My work machine does though so I know what you mean, but I think this system is different...
<_2> Salty_Chode so where are you now ?
<_2> :)
<bradsnet> In that it works like a typical dual card. When I had windows I flipped back and forth with the software... and it seems I can do the same now, I've yet to try it because I'm using the KVM for my ubuntu box at the moment, which is why I can chat here as I do this stuff.
<Salty_Chode> It's hard to tell. It's dark.  When I breath there is the smell of the ocean - but not in a good way.  It's like being cabin boy on an Alaskin crabing vessal.  Should I  be worried?
<bradsnet> Anyhow, what's the package name of the nvidia driver again?
<_2> not as long as no body says "hold still"
<bradsnet> And if I install the package, will I have to do anything else after that?
<_2> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bradsnet> Yes, but that tells me to use the restricted manager, which I just pointed out bombs when I run it.
<_2> it's something like   sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && nvconfig --activate      or some such.
<_2> look at the rest of the page....  links to other methoods
<Salty_Chode> Last night I had this dream that I was in prison.  My cellmate took advantage of me.  The funny thing is though - when I awoke the next morining, the window was open and my back was sticky???????????
<_2> that was errr not even a good one to leave on...
<Hardy_> Hey there
<dr_Willis>  restricted manager  just downloads/intalls the proper  packages.
<Hardy_> I just installed Gutsy and konquerer won't access the web at all..
<dr_Willis> it pays to read/learn all about how the xorg.conf is confiogured. :) and backup your working ones.
<intelikey> ooops that wasn't /clear  that was /quit....
<Hardy_> icr works, the adept package manager is downloading, but no web !
<bradsnet> That's odd someone else was just in here saying the same thing about konq with no web.
<intelikey> Hardy_ didn't we just talk about that ?
<Hardy_> I don't know. THis is the very first time I've joined this channel, ever.
<bradsnet> Are you using dial-up?
<intelikey> ok  someone was jsut here with the same issue.
<Hardy_> So, I suppose it's a verified problem then. So what is the solution then ?
<Hardy_> No dial-up, dsl
<intelikey> and no we didn't get it fixed.
<bradsnet> Yeah, the other person said lynx worked though.
<bradsnet> Not that that helps much.
<Hardy_> Aha!
<dr_Willis> ive seen people come in ehre saying web dident work, irc does.. befor, :)
<dr_Willis> never have figured out exactly whats going on with that.
<intelikey> they went away disgrunteled ?
<Hardy_> Well here I am! What configuration options should I check then?
<intelikey> firewall ?    maybe port 80 is blocked
<Hardy_> wget works also.
<raylu> what browser, Hardy_?
<bradsnet> Okay, I did something dumb. The restricted manager worked again for some reason, but now i'm back to my other problem... no x. consoles work.
<intelikey> x consoles ?
<Hardy_> and Im currently downloading plenty of crap with adept, that's also http
<intelikey> what's that ?   konsole ?
<dr_Willis> No X, but the consoles are working. :) i think he said.
<Hardy_> konqueror browser doesn't work for the web.
<Hardy_> I'll try firefix after the current flood of update is complete.
<dr_Willis> try entering a web site based on its ip address.
<raylu> dr_Willis, wget needs dns resolution too, so that can't be the problem
<dr_Willis> http://google.com http://72.14.207.99
<dr_Willis> raylu,  i would think lynx would also...  and irc.. but   who can tell. :)
<intelikey> dr_Willis could be...  only bradsnet can say for sure
<bradsnet> Yes, doc has it right.
<dr_Willis> just trying out some other testing tidbits
<Hardy_> Hehe, I coincidentally tried the exact same address: Could not connect to host http://72.14.207.99/
<bradsnet> I tried running nvidia-xconfig and rebooting, no dice.
<intelikey> bradsnet ok.   then it's xorg.conf that is hosed    or possably the module is not right for that card
<intelikey> i'd look into the conf file.
<Hardy_> It's not a firewall or tcp issue, so far it's just konqueror.
<bradsnet> The other person had the exact same issue.
<intelikey> Hardy_ sorry i lost track,  did you install ff and try it ?
<bradsnet> intelikey: Look into?
<Hardy_> No, I'm still im mid-upgrade from original boot-install
<Hardy_> probably 5 more minutes, then I'll be able to dl ff
<dr_Willis> lots of updates eh... :)
<intelikey> bradsnet yeah.     sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     but if you don't know anything about it's syntax,  then just ignore that.
<raylu> is compiz fusion stable/usable/recommended?
<dr_Willis> nvidia-xconfig i Thought needed some options.
<Hardy_> Yes, and it's the latest herd gutsy release, but 144 packages to update
<dr_Willis> raylu,  Id say play with it on a live cd.. or some system youdont care about.
<raylu> lol, ok; ill stick with beryl, i guess
<MarcC> anybody know how I can restart kwallet?
<raylu> MarcC...close it and run it again? unless you want to HUP
<MarcC> raylu: there's no command called "kwallet"
<Hardy_> launch it from a konsole shell ?
<intelikey> wont dcop get taht
<intelikey> that even
<Hardy_> there is a kwalletmanager though
<MarcC> doesn't start the wallet, just the manager
<raylu> MarcC, what program needs kwallet?
<MarcC> raylu: kopete
<Hardy_> type kwalletmanager from a konsole and it will jump into the task bar
<bradsnet> Well I did it anyway.
<raylu> then shouldn't killing the wallet and then connecting with kopete do it?
<MarcC> restarting kopete doesn't help - I had to kill kded and now kwallet won't do anything - won't load FTP sites in konqueror, etc.
<MarcC> raylu: nope
<bradsnet> dr_Willis: The binarydriverhowto doesn't mention any parms for nvidia-xconfig.
<MarcC> I think it's this bug: http://people.debian.org/~terpstra/message/20070830.040304.b6758e2a.en.html
<dr_Willis> i normally use it to enable twinview
<intelikey> bradsnet you can as a last resort,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh      to reset it to the 'nv' driver.
<dr_Willis> try nvidia-xconfig -A , for deteiled help.. :) of course Ive also read enough stuff over the ages. to know what nvidia-xconfig is actually doing to the xorg.conf.
<Hardy_> Are there any [k|ed] ?ubuntu developers in here ?
<dr_Willis> Gotta love old-skool hand editing of the xorg.conf
<Hardy_> sounds like slackware
<intelikey> gota love old-school .
<dr_Willis> actually i think normally its just a matter of installing the nvidia-glx package, (and 1 or 2 others) then change  'Driver "nv"' to "Driver 'nvidia'" in the xorg.conf
<intelikey> reboot with the correct kernel ^   and youre in.
<dr_Willis> yep. that helps. :)
<bradsnet> dr_Willis: Nothing in -A seems applicable.
<intelikey> i'm wondering if he's not booting the propper kernel
<GuyFromHell> how difficult is it to resize an ext3 partition (shrink)
<dr_Willis> gparted can do it - i do belive
<GuyFromHell> dr_Willis:... i love gparted...
<dr_Willis> shrin king some other type of fs's can be a bit harder.
<dr_Willis> I 'moved/resized' ext3 today on my laptop.. took almost 2 hrs.. ICK! :0
<intelikey> qtparted should.   there are other ways.  but there is no substitute for "BACKUPS" never forget that.
<GuyFromHell> right-o, /me pets his usb key
<dr_Willis>  usb key = used to run the parted-livecd system.
<dr_Willis> for me. :0
<GuyFromHell> i hope it worked then?
* raylu puts sftp
<dr_Willis> gotta love bootable use keys
<raylu> *pets
<stimulus> evening all
<intelikey> stimulus
<bradsnet> Yo.
<stimulus> hi
<bradsnet> Okay, I used reconfigure to use the nvidia drivers... even though it was already doing that in theory... if it doesn't work I'll change it back to nv.
<jesus_> a
<bradsnet> dpkg-reconfigure that is.
<intelikey> b
<stimulus> i usually perfer the closed source drivers because they tend to be more stable at times
<Biovore> stimulus: depends..
<stimulus> but the opensource drivers, when you get them working, will give you some really nice features
<stimulus> such as beryl
<stimulus> and so on
<Biovore> beryl isn't a driver..
<intelikey> nvidia closed surce is so stable on this box it wont even start...
<stimulus> beryl is a desktop manager
<Biovore> the problem with pre-canned stuff is it only works on what they tested..  do something weird or different.. you get screwed..
<stimulus> from my understanding
<Biovore> Thats why having the source for stuff is nice..
<Biovore> I can make it work for what I want it to do..
<stimulus> right
<bradsnet> Think I'll have any better luck with nvidia-glx-new?
<Biovore> bradsnet: what nvidia card?
<stimulus> what nvidia card do you have?
<intelikey> you stand benieth it very well
<bradsnet> 6800 go ultra
<Biovore> the new one should work
<stimulus> does the opensource driver support your card?
<Biovore> the open source driver doesn't do opengl acceleration..
<dr_Willis> nvidia-glx-new is what i use for my desktop 6800
<Biovore> nvidia never released specs on that..
<bradsnet> Is "nv" the open driver?
<stimulus> besides that one sounds like a mobile card, some of the eye candy in ubuntu may or may not work too good with some mobile cards
<fignew> bradsnet: yes
<bradsnet> If so, yes.
<bradsnet> thanks fig.
<bradsnet> Yes.
<stimulus> ok well its not a mobile card
<intelikey> i think it is
<stimulus> hmm
<Hardy_> firefox works fine, but konqueror still won't access the web.
<stimulus> usually, with nvidia cards, the "go" resembles a mobile card
<intelikey> Hardy_ file a bug on it please
<stimulus> like my laptop, it has an Nvidia geforce 2 go
<intelikey> !bug | Hardy_
<ubotu> Hardy_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bradsnet> It's an alienware desktop replacement laptop... hard to tell sometimes what it's using, but I know it is a mobile card.
<Hardy_> for the bots ?
<intelikey> no for konq
<fignew> konq won't access the web?
<stimulus> konqueror accesses web
<MarcC> ok, I solved my kded cpu usage with kwallet problem by deleting kwalletrc and logging in again...where can I report this?
<intelikey> fignew correct,   second report in about as many hours
<Biovore> !bug | MarcC:
<ubotu> MarcC:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Hardy_> My knoqueror won't access the web, it's a popular bug now.
<fignew> On Feisty?
<Biovore> weirdness
<stimulus> konqueror worked just fine on the web, but i mostly used firefox
<bradsnet> Someone was in here earlier with the same complaint too.
<stimulus> but i also updated my kubuntu 7.04
<Hardy_> on kubuntu tribe-5 x64, konqueror will not access the web.
<bradsnet> I reconfigured to nv, hopefully that will work again.
<Biovore> konqueror works fine here..
<Biovore> Hardy_: its beta still
<bradsnet> Yeah, that's working.
<Biovore> tribe-5 is the next release.. its a pre-release for testing..
<fignew> bradsnet: do you wan't the closed source driver?
<Hardy_> I'm complaining, but not bitterly :-)
<bradsnet> The only reason I care is because I eventually want to try to get a game working.
<bradsnet> So yes, in a way.
<bradsnet> But it wouldn't end my life if I couldn't.
<Hardy_> Also the KNetworkManager says no active device, which may be relevant
<fignew> bradsnet: but it's not working?
<bradsnet> Correct.
<user17__> ding
<bradsnet> I tried nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new.
<Biovore> I am not messing with gusty that much here.. Looking forward to herion (the next LTS release)
<fignew> (sorry for re-asking all the questions) What error do you get?
<bradsnet> None.
<bradsnet> Just boots with no video, I have to go to a console to do anything.
<fignew> lol
<fignew> change it back to nvidia
<fignew> and restart X
<bradsnet> Someone suggested it could be outputting to the external video port... but I tested that.
<bradsnet> And then what fig?
<fignew> then in the console nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<intelikey> less
<Biovore> more?
<fignew> nano
<fignew> so he can do a search
<fignew> :)
<intelikey> you can search in less
<intelikey> duh
<Biovore> and..  less can too
<fignew> screw that
<Biovore> s/<thing>
<brian__> I had this dream where the planet was united and there were no software wars.  We all decided on one OS to represent the Human Race.
<Hardy_> Shit, I have to log in to report a bug? What an imposition.
<Hardy_> Anyhow someone already reported the konqueror bug, and there's a workaround
<bradsnet> Restarting now.
<intelikey>    /string to search for [enter]    for forward   ?string   for reverse search
<fignew> brian__: The perfect world would have no OS's (your world sucks)
<fignew> ;)
<Hardy_> disable the cache and konqueror will access the web. Maybe someone could tell the channel bot.
<Hardy_> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biovore> in the future.. the OS will all be in hardware..
<Hardy_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hydrogen> most!
<Hardy_> How do we feed the bots here ?
<hydrogen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hydrogen> course you did!
<brian__> Finally after years of struggle, the people of the planet decided to focus there energies outwards twords space exploration.
<stimulus> i have a paypal based question
<brian__> unfortunately Tom Cruise fucked it up with his volcano gods...
<fignew> brian__: what struggle?
<intelikey> ubotu konq-bug is 'there is a bug in the gutsy konqueror, you can work around this bug by disabling the cache'
<bradsnet> fignew: K, got the log.
<stimulus> on paypal with there free account, i know you can send, but can you receive money?
<fignew> do a search for EE
<fignew> ctrl+W in nano
<Hardy_> !konq-bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konq-bug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stimulus> im asking because my company is going to be paying me via paypal
<intelikey> Hardy_ it will have to be processed
<Zaqq> when can we expect KDE4?
<fignew> bradsnet: do any errors show up?
<Biovore> stimulus: yes.. but paypal takes a cut off the top..
<intelikey> Hardy_ there is no "dirrect editing" of ubotu
<brian__> (that was a Scientology joke)
<stimulus> biov >> how much?
<Biovore> zhan: might be an add on in gusty
<Biovore> Zaqq: not planed until herion
<bradsnet> Well, I'm having to skip through a bunch of "free" and other such things....
<Biovore> Release canidate for kde4 planned in sept - oct time frame
<Hardy_> Yes, any text change must pass 5 levels of verification, before we see all the typos
<bradsnet> okay, got one.
<intelikey> :)
<bradsnet> Doesn't look good.
<Hardy_> Is there a *buntu wiki instead ?
<bradsnet> failed to init the nvidia kernel module.
<fignew> lol
<fignew> figured
<Biovore> bradsnet: sudo modprobe nvidia
<intelikey> Hardy_ indeed
<bradsnet> Please ensure blah balh.
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bradsnet> figured?
<fignew> right Biovore, then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fignew> bradsnet: yep, I'm that good ;)
<fignew> ohh
<Biovore> I do xinit from the console to check if x is going to work.. then you get errors on the screen as text.. makes more sense to me..
<bradsnet> This a common issue?
<brian__> Sometimes, after a large bowl of miniwheats, it hurts when I poop.
<fignew> bradsnet: common stumbling point
<bradsnet> It appears to be restarting x...
<coreymon77> brian__: what?!
<Zaqq> lol
<coreymon77> brian__: was that really necessary?
<Biovore> hmm miniwheats...
<Zaqq> wrong window
<bradsnet> For my curiosity... what is the issue?
<fignew> did it work?
<bradsnet> Hmm. I've got a blinking cursor... doesn't seem to be doing anything.
<Biovore> sounds like X didn't start
<Biovore> ;-)
<fignew> it's not really an issue, it's a matter of the X driver being loaded, and not the kernel driver
<brian__> Sorry, I meant to say: "Sometimes after breakfast, when I install linux on a new box, it hurts when I poop"
<bradsnet> ;-)?
<fignew> and the X driver can't function without the kernel driver
<fignew> lol Biovore
<fignew> you win
<intelikey> :)
<Biovore> try just doing a xinit on the console..
<intelikey> xinit ???
<bradsnet> yikes.
<Biovore> from the console
<bradsnet> Fatal error.
<bradsnet> no screens found.
<Hardy_> brian__ if it's an intermittant problem we can't debug it. Did you get a core dump?
<bradsnet> tons of other stuff.
<Biovore> bradsnet: yeah.. your xorg.conf file is missing some stuff..
<bradsnet> Neat.
<brian__> Hardy - you make me proud!
<bradsnet> Bear is the person who had that issue before.
<Bearcat> alright folks. I'm gonna give this 1/2 hour more and then i quit
<bradsnet> btw.
<Bearcat> yes, thank you
<bradsnet> bear: Hardy has the same issue.
<Bearcat> i'm going nuts. This is the last bug to fix
<Bearcat> O.O
<Bearcat> what was the fix?
<bradsnet> "HAS"
<Hardy_> I could work for the ubuntu project but the long hours, and low pay, I dunno...
<Bearcat> Hardy_: you here?
<Bearcat> oh
* Hardy_ is HERE
<Bearcat> yay!
<Biovore> need to add a mode line in your xorg.conf
<Bearcat> Hardy_: when did it start?
<bradsnet> mode line... mode line...
<Hardy_> When did what start ?
<fignew> Biovore: you got bradsnet, I got to get going
<intelikey> Hardy_ low pay ????   they pay ?
<Biovore> xorg is a pain to deal with for new-commers
<Bearcat> Hardy_: are you using dialup as well?
<Hardy_> Bearcat: No, dsl
<bradsnet> Found my way back into the config file.
<bradsnet> What do I add?
<intelikey> Bearcat are you running futsy 64   as well
<intelikey> ?
<Hardy_> Bearcat: The konqueror bug is already in the database. The workaround is to disable the cache.
<intelikey> g
<Bearcat> Hardy_: oh
<Bearcat> ...
* Bearcat tries that
<intelikey> Bearcat are you running gutsy 64   as well ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: no
<Hardy_> The bug repost didn't say x64
<Bearcat> intelikey: 32-bit install on a 64-bit processor
<bradsnet> mode line... DRI section? It has mode 0666 now....
<intelikey> Hardy_ but you said you were on 64 bit   no?
<Bearcat> OH MY....
<Bearcat> it works
<intelikey> Bearcat gutsy ?   feisty ?
<Hardy_> Yes I am on x64.
* Bearcat hugs Hardy!!!
<brian__>  Sometimes, when it comes to configuration problems, I wonder if I'm not just some cheap bastard who doesn't want to pay for software.
<Biovore> http://www.biovore.net/Fileserver/Linux/xorg.conf <-- example xorg.conf for a nvidia card.
* Bearcat composes himself
<intelikey> ok i'm just trying to keep up with this...
<Hardy_> I would update the bug database, but SUCH an imposition to create an account. What were they thinking?
<Bearcat> Hardy_: thank you so much! I can go home and SLEEP now!
<intelikey> Bearcat what version ?
<intelikey> Bearcat gutsy ?   feisty ?
<Bearcat> i forget.. 7.04
<Hardy_> I could just revert to another distribution, and tell you to screw off.
<intelikey> 7.10 ?
<bradsnet> Mine looks one heck of a lot like that, any idea what might be different?
<intelikey> Bearcat please run      lsb_release -a    in a konsole
<Biovore> well if you got an nivida card.. you basicly can use that.. just change the resolutions in the list.
<Bearcat> Hardy_: *whispers* don't tell anyone but i use sourcemage on my  main machine and i never have these problems. Of course i have different problems...
<brian__> Hardy makes me horny
<intelikey> Bearcat !   help me help the next guy.
<TTvive> ..
<Bearcat> intelikey: Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Bearcat> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<Bearcat> Release:        7.04
<Bearcat> Codename:       feisty
<intelikey> ok  thank you.
<Bearcat> intelikey: i will. for sure
<intelikey> so that issue is in a konq update in fiesty ?     there will be lots of people asking about it then...
<Hardy_> !konq-bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konq-bug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bradsnet> ...okay, how can I get that to my system from just a console?
<intelikey> that bug need marked "serious"    or higher.
<Hardy_> The bot is Still in commmittee. The channel will have to relay the info manually.
<Hardy_> The workaround is easy, but not easy ti guess.
<brian__> Just to clarify, Hardy doen't make me horny in a "gay" way, just in a "get to know my OS better way".
<intelikey> Hardy_ i don't expect that before tomarrow.
<Hardy_> How much karma would I get if I fixed that bug?
<intelikey> brian__ isn't that about enough.
<Hardy_> Hell it's probably already fixed, but still in some elaborate code-review testing procedure.
<intelikey> Hardy_ prolly
<brian__> ?
<Hardy_> So where is my motivation to contribute to the project ?
<intelikey> did we burry bradsnet   and his driver issue ?   or did he get it fixed ?
<brian__> Is "intelikey" your family name?
<brian__> urrrp
<brian__> urrrp
<Bearcat> ok, we're still not getting email in kmail, but i can verify through the ISP imap that it *is* getting through
<Bearcat> it's just not showing up in kmail;
<Biovore> Bearcat: works here..  I have serverial imap email accounts..
<bradsnet> burried.
<Bearcat> Biovore: yeah, but kmail is not downloading from those accounts.
<bradsnet> kinda
<bradsnet> I reconfigured again and tried to match the settings in the xorg.conf biovore sent me.
<bradsnet> And I'm back to the blinking cursor.
<Biovore> bradsnet: lsmod | grep nvidia
<brian__> jewno i dink ju no wut i mejn
<bradsnet> I see nvidia 6837140 0
<bradsnet> i2c_core 22656 2 i2c_ec,nvidia
<blober> which app do you use in kubuntu to edit mpeg video files. Like simple cut, this, fade that. and glue this
<Hardy_> knemo isn't installed by defalut ?!
<Biovore> bradsnet: ok so the driver looks like its loaded..
<bradsnet> apgart 35400 2 nvidia,intel_agp
<bradsnet> er agp
<bradsnet> Yeah, when it wasn't loading I think I was getting the no video at all... now I'm getting a cursor... hey, I wonder if now it's outputting to the wrong screen, one sec....
<Biovore> bradsnet: try a ctrl-alt-f7
<Biovore> or a ctrl-alt-f1
<bradsnet> well that's how I'm getting to a console now....
<Biovore> you getting any errors?
<bradsnet> heh, the blinking cursor is on both screens.
<bradsnet> No errors.
<bradsnet> f1 goes to console 1, f7 goes back to the blinking cursor.
<Biovore> what does it say in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Biovore> yeah.. no X-server is running if your seeing the blinking cursor..
<Hardy_> What does the ctl-alt-f8 say ? Mine says starting kdm...etc
<Biovore> bradsnet: you have xterm installed?
<bradsnet> blinking cursor in f8, don't have xterm... I don't think.
<Biovore> You doing that xinit thing?
<intelikey> bradsnet word,  "don't burn your self out on this one thing.   set it to nv and use it a while then attack it again at another date,  when you are fresh and want the challange.    one can easily let the one misconfigured/borked/or hosed  app become an opsession, and waste needless hours on nothing."    the half hour came and went!
<Biovore> bradsnet: that xinit thing requires xterm.. might need to do a "sudo apt-get install xterm"
<bradsnet> well, xinit does something, but nothing good.
<bradsnet> uh, in the log I have that failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module.
<Biovore> any more detail?
<bradsnet> Later it says screens found but none have usable configuration.
<Biovore> hmm
<Biovore> you change up the resolutions in the xorg.conf file to match your monitor?
<brian__> The kubunto logon screen is offensive to me because I was told Germans made the first version of kbuntu and I'm confused because I've dated Germans who are circumsized just like me.
<Biovore> bradsnet: might need to update your monitor section as well
<_aaa> /msg nickserv IDENTIFY <696186202>
<bradsnet> Just for kicks when I reconfigured I turned on all the resolutions it had listed, still no dice.
<bradsnet> 1920x1200 is the native resolution of my display though.
<Biovore> silly
<bradsnet> I really just need that and 1024x768 though.
<bradsnet> silly?
<Biovore> same here..  I am on a dell laptop with a nvidia 1920x1200 as well
<Biovore> the _aaa guy
<bradsnet> oh
<Bearcat> yanno, since i can connect to my isp;s imap and i can send, i suspect they may behaving problems with thier pop3 server
<bradsnet> oh heh, did he just send his password?
<Biovore> maybe...
<bradsnet> oh well
<intelikey> i don't think nickserv will accept a passwd beginning with <> or !
<Biovore> bradsnet: if you set the driver to "vesa" dose it work then?
<Biovore> intelikey: I think your right..
<bradsnet> Well it works when I set it to nv.
<bradsnet> I could try vesa if you think it would help....
<intelikey> it wont help
<Biovore> well thats good.. your xorg is probably ok..
<Biovore> could try a reboot if you havn't done that already..  the ubuntu's nvidia install does everything in Threaded Local Storage schmantics
<Biovore> so you have to make sure that one weird service is started to setup those links..
<Bearcat> well folks, thanks so much for the help. I'm outta here.
<intelikey> Bearcat welcome
<bradsnet> I'v ebeen rebooting between almost everything I've done.
<Biovore> ok..
<prak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bearcat> *scampers off*
<prak>  i have a problem with installing piklab; i'm running kubuntu 7.04. i've tried to install piklab-0.14.5-1mdv2007.0.i586.rpm and then use alien to convert it to deb file from piklab's sourceforge webiste, but i can't run the program after installation
<prak> the output is shown in http://www.pastebin.ca/677618
* Biovore installs nvidia using nvidia's stuff and not the ubuntu's setup..
<prak>  i have also installed all the dependencies as described in the online documentation in http://piklab.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Compilation_for_Linux
<Biovore> prak: when you use alien to move the rpm to deb.. you lost all the dependency info.. you have manual handle that now..
<Biovore> prak: the error you got is because something is missing from the install.. (Probably a dependency)
<bradsnet> nvidia's stuff?
<Biovore> bradsnet: I don't use ubuntu's packaged nvidia driver..
<Biovore> bradsnet: I goto nvidia.com and download there thing and compile the kernel interface and install it..
<bradsnet> Yikes.
<intelikey> park why didn't you try the   --scripts  switch as perscribed by the app  ?
<intelikey> line 3 on your pastebin park
<bradsnet> I assume they have instructions?
<Biovore> bradsnet: There is a readme that sorta discribes it.. it not hard.. you just have to know a little bit about how to compile stuff..  I think there are howtos on the forums
<Biovore> bradsnet: basicly all you need on ubuntu to the kernel-headers and build-essential packages
<Biovore> bradsnet: then run there installer
<Biovore> bradsnet: but before going to that.. you should uninstall ubuntu's nvidia driver thing..
<Hardy_> Can you people see youtube videos ?
<Biovore> bradsnet: make sure you purge the package as well.. it will mess everything up..
<intelikey> bradsnet i.e.   bash nvidia*.run      to run the installer
<Biovore> bradsnet: if you don't
<Biovore> Hardy_: yup
<Biovore> Hardy_: firefox and konqueror here..
<Biovore> <-- 32bit feisty
<intelikey> !flash | Hardy_
<ubotu> Hardy_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bradsnet> I would love to do that... but now.... nv isn't working for me anymore... . :(
<Hardy_> I've installed gnash
<bradsnet> okay, got it working again... that scared me.
<Biovore> Hardy_: yeah.. gnash dosn't really work all that good..
<intelikey> bradsnet run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh    again. and it should.
<Biovore> Hardy_: there is flash9 for linux
<intelikey> oh i'm late.  sorry
<Biovore> lol
<Hardy_> So now, instead of saying I need to install a flash player, it just spins and spins, without playing.
<Hardy_> Right. That was my question. Which one works..
<Biovore> Hardy_: yeah.. gnash does weirdness..
<Biovore> I use flash9 here.. works on google video and youtube
<intelikey> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Hardy_> I had gnash work on another distribution though (Sidux)
<prak> Biovore: are you talking about "piklab: error while loading shared libraries: libpcreposix.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<Biovore> prak: yup.. that looks like a dependency
<Biovore> is missing
<prak> i checked on adept and i can't find that file
<intelikey> it looks to me like the "postinst" script didn't run because it wasn't converted.
<Biovore> prak: yeah.. adept is packages.. not files..
<Biovore> prak: try.. packages.ubuntu.com
<Biovore> prak: I think you can search for files in packages there..
<intelikey> sudo alien --scripts piklab-0.14.5-1mdv2007.0.i586.rpm     and reinstall it.
<Biovore> well its not a script problem..
<Biovore> you looses dependency info when you alien a rpm
<prak> Biovore: the problem is that I've had a lot of problems installing from the tarball provided as well
<Hardy_> BUMMER: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Biovore> prak: you have all the development tools installed?
<prak> Biovore: yes
<prak> Biovore: all the development tools listed on http://piklab.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Compilation_for_Linux anyway
<Biovore> prak: also I found your missing dep probably..  apt-get install libpcre3-dev
<Biovore> prak: sudo apt-get install libpcre3
<Biovore> that rpm should work now..
<prak> Biovore: i've already installed libpcre3-dev and libpcre3
<Biovore> what was the name of the dep?
<Biovore> might need a symlink.. version numbers might missmatch..
<Biovore> so.9?
<prak> libpcreposix.so.9
<prak> i meant libpcreposix.so.0, Biovore
<level1> hi guys, I have two programs that both want to use oss, teamspeak 2 and counterstrike source on wine.  I want to be able to hear sound from both of them at the same time, but I can't
<Biovore> prak: ok that would be the problem.. you have libpcreposix.so.3
<prak> Biovore: how would i fix the problem?
<Biovore> prak: sudo ls -s /usr/lib/libcreposix.so.3 /usr/lib/libcreposix.so.0
<Biovore> the program is looking for .so.0  we have .so.3
<Biovore> ours is new version..
<Biovore> then what its looking for..
<intelikey> you mean   ln
<Biovore> should still work though..
<Biovore> yeah ln
<Biovore> prak: s/ls/ln
* Biovore gives intelikey a cookie
<prak> Biovore: what do you mean by s/ls/ln?
<Biovore> :-)
<Biovore> regular expresion for replace
<Biovore> ls is replaced by ln
<Biovore> its on of the unix nerd things..
<Biovore> (one)
<intelikey> but ignores the missing .deb postinst script that would have probably linked that lib for him....
<bradsnet> ...what is the name of the libc package?
<intelikey> idk.
<prak> Biovore: http://www.pastebin.ca/677630 shows the output
<Biovore> It wouldn't link it..
<Hardy_> brb
<Biovore> prak: do those file exists?
<intelikey> bradsnet libc6
<Biovore> intelikey: I think libc6 is on ubuntu by default..
<Biovore> libpcre3 needs it as a dep
<intelikey> Biovore and ?
<prak> Biovore: don't think so
<prak> i've just checked
<Biovore> prak: you installed libpcre3 ?
<bradsnet> Is the "libc development package" something seperate, because the nvidia deal says I don't have it.
* sea pokes sub5even
<intelikey> bradsnet yes
<Biovore> bradsnet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> libc6-dev
<Biovore> ^ add that
<prak> Biovore: http://www.pastebin.ca/677632 shows that libpcre3 is installed
<Biovore> prak: ls /usr/lib | grep libpcre
<Biovore> should see a bunch of them..
<Biovore> alot of stuff uses that package
<prak> Biovore: i see a bunch of them
<Biovore> so there should be one called libpcreposix.so.3
<prak> and i see libpcreposix.so.3
<Biovore> yes that the dep
<bradsnet> Restarting now, I'm about to see if that worked.
<Biovore> but you need make a symlink to it called libpcreposix.so.0
<Biovore> ^ that the name that app is looking for..
<Biovore> we have .3 it wants .0
<Biovore> A symlink is a bit like a short-cut
<prak> ok
<bradsnet> And after all that it's back to cursor blinkyness.
<intelikey> could hard link them, then dpkg wouldn't break the package on the next update...
<prak> Biovore: should sudo ls -s /usr/lib/libcreposix.so.3 /usr/lib/libcreposix.so.0 do it?
<hangthedj> ln
<Biovore> I think.. I might the operands backwards.. and its ln not ls
<intelikey> backwards ?  no
<Biovore> could be.. I didn't type it in or anything..
* Biovore is desliesic
<intelikey> ln [options]  existing link.name
<Biovore> ok I guess thats right then..
<bradsnet> Going back to nv I guess.....
<prak> Biovore: http://www.pastebin.ca/677635
<prak> looks like it still wants the old one
<bradsnet> I'm gonna have to give up on this for now. Thanks for trying biovore.
<intelikey> bradsnet hate to hear it.  but like i said,  don't burn out on it.   there's always another day to play computer engineer
<Biovore> prak: ldd piklab
<bradsnet> heh, late again.
<prak> Biovore: output: "ldd: ./piklab: No such file or directory"
<bradsnet> But, one more thing I want to try tonight... someone linked me to something before about a package to install for common media codecs... anyone have that link?
<Biovore> prak: where is piklab ?
<Biovore> in /usr/bin ?
<Biovore> ldd <path>/piklab
<intelikey> park  or no path even
<hangthedj> is this right? 'patch file.cpp file.patch'
<prak> Biovore: http://www.pastebin.ca/677641 shows the output
<Biovore> prak: sudo ldconfig -v
<Biovore> prak: that will update the linker cache..
<Biovore> then try again..
<intelikey> ldd is a bash script...    bah.
<Biovore> prak: this looks kinda cool..  Looks like no one has made a deb for it.. Sounds like a project.. :-)
<prak> Biovore: doing so right now
<prak> how hard is it to make a deb for it?
<Biovore> intelikey: ldd <-- dynamic linker
<prak> i saw some articles on ubuntu wiki
<Biovore> links the deps into a runnable executable
<intelikey> Biovore  file /usr/bin/ldd
<intelikey> ldd is a bash script...    bah.
<Biovore> ?
<Biovore> if you type ldd on the console.. what you get?
<Biovore> I get the dynamic linker
<Biovore> ldd --version
<prak> Biovore: should i restart my computer?
<Biovore> no
<Biovore> no need.. wouldn't fix anything..
<prak> b/c piklab still won't start
<Biovore> still saying can't fine those deps?
<intelikey> grep -nie 'dynamic linker' /usr/bin/ldd
<intelikey> 23:# run-time dynamic linker as a command and setting the environment
<intelikey> 178:      # the dynamic linker.
<tommymann> does anyone know how to reprogram the mouse buttons?
<Biovore> ah.. your saying /usr/bin/ldd is a script..
<Biovore> tommymann: yes..
<prak> Biovore: piklab: error while loading shared libraries: libpcreposix.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Biovore> you can remap your buttons with xmodmap
<prak> that's the output
<Biovore> prak: rgr.. so its still not finding the dep..
<tommymann> thanks
<Biovore> well I guess we can try the other approach and install from source..
<prak> Biovore: we could try the tarball again
<Biovore> prak: ok so looking at the install requirments.. its a kde applications right..
<prak> and there's another rpm that uses Qt to make and install
<Biovore> Qt --> kde app
<intelikey> errr ummm  did i stutter or something?  <intelikey> ldd is a bash script...    bah.  <intelikey> Biovore  file /usr/bin/ldd    </blinks>
<prak> i think it's a kde application
<prak> Biovore: looking at http://piklab.sourceforge.net/download.php
<prak> anyway
<tommymann> do you know how to turn off the scroll bar as a button
<tommymann> scroll wheel
<Biovore> prak: well you will probably need the following packages..  apt-get install kde-devel libqt3-mt-dev
<Biovore> tommymann: yeah.. look into xmodmap
<intelikey> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Biovore> google xmodmap
<tommymann> I've got xmodmap up
<tommymann> but I can't make much sense of it
<tommymann> I see plenty on how to add extra buttons
<tommymann> but not how to remove a button on ubuntu forums
<Biovore> tommymann: xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1"
<intelikey> can't reverse engineer the process ?    i'll go look
<tommymann> that just flips the buttons around
<tommymann> I'm on a laptop and I'm getting tired of pasting things when I accidently hit the scroll thing
<Biovore> disabling a buttion would be more xorg driver thing..
<tommymann> I'm looking at the xmodmap manual and don't see anything about removing buttons
<Biovore> tommymann: you can specify the number of buttons on the mouse in the xorg config file..
<raynerd> anyone know if there is an edubuntu channel?
<Biovore> #edbuntu ?
<WaltzingAlong> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<tommymann> ok I'll look that up
<Biovore> tommymann: there is also an option to disable emulateWheel
<tommymann> will that get rid of the scroll wheel
<tommymann> I want it to scroll
<tommymann> just not copy and paste
<tommymann> or whatever strange function it does
<Biovore> you mean the highlight and paste thing?>
<tommymann> that's probably it
<intelikey> the !mouse page explains that pretty well.
<wolferine> what is NAT, on server, exactly ? just used to assign IPs to LAN computers ?
<tommymann> where is the !mouse page
<intelikey> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto <<< have a read,  the wheel is buttons 4 and 5
<Biovore> wolferine: NAT -- Network Address Translation
<Biovore> basicly it allows you to share 1 IP with a network..
<holycow> hi guys
<intelikey> holycow
<holycow> does kde have an applet that allows you to rotate x via randr like in gnome?
<Biovore> rotate x?
<holycow> im clicking but not finding it
<holycow> yup rotate
<NickPresta> holycow, I don't know of a GUI interface to randr
<intelikey> holycow xrandr is avalable
<Biovore> you mean rotate the hole screen..
<holycow> i have a umpc with a qtablet feature and that is very busefull
<holycow> yes maybe proper name is xrandr
<intelikey> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<NickPresta> just install gnome-randr-applet.
<tommymann> thanks intelikey and Biovore
<holycow> i have that was cuous if kde had someting native
<prak> Biovore: i'll msg you again after the installation is done
<prak> it's going to take a while b/c of my slow laptop
<intelikey> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<intelikey> i like that.   "is optional"  :)))
* intelikey runs  for Q in `dpkg -l | grep ii | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove -Py $Q ;done
<intelikey> makes for a nice clean system    :)
<underdog5004> I can make my kernel, but when I do make install, it says 'Fatal: open /dev/: Is a directory
<underdog5004> how can I fix this?
<intelikey> underdog5004 you using a chroot ?
<underdog5004> yep
<intelikey> mkdir -p /dev    in the chroot
<intelikey> like if the dir aint there make it...
<underdog5004> there's already a /dev. This isn't kubuntu related...just linux in general
<underdog5004> oh, hold on...the guide only says to config and compile, not to install...maybe that comes later
<prak> Biovore: done installing kde-devel and libqt3-mt-dev
<Biovore> prak: ypu using the C18 compiler?
<prak> Biovore: where do you see i need a c18 compiler?
<Biovore> I'll take that as a no then..
<Biovore> c18 compiler is a compiler from microchip for compiling c code for the pic18 series if I am not mistaken..
<Biovore> I have used that before..
<prak> Biovore: i haven't used that before
<prak> but i think i would need it
<prak> b/c i'm programming on a pic18f microcontroller
<raynerd_> guys, has anyone modified a live disk before?
<Biovore> prak: ok... you do know the c18 compiler isn't free..
<raynerd_> I`m a teacher and want to run edubuntu live with my class, but I want to totally remove the install option off the CD
<Biovore> prak: well basicly it dosn't really mater..  just need wine-dev if you do..
<Biovore> but I think sdcc does pic
<Biovore> ^ better option of open ness
<prak> ok
<prak> sdcc does pic as well, although i don't know how
<prak> i've been having problems with the pickit2 program in windows
<prak> that's why i'm switching my development to linux
<Biovore> ok..
<raynerd_> Anyone help with my modification of a live CD to remove the install, please?
<Biovore> well I havn't mucked with sdcc so you'll be on our own there..
<hangthedj> anybody know what package has kde4-config in it?
<Biovore> non
<Biovore> e
<Biovore> kde4 isn't part of ubunut
<raynerd_> :-( anyone!?
<Biovore> raynerd_: I know it can be done.. I havn't messed with it though..
<hangthedj> there are a whole lot of kde4 packages in gutsy
<raynerd_> right OK, anyone else?
<raynerd_> I go back to work on Monday and want to use it with my class but don`t dare with the install button there!!
<prak> Biovore: should i try to install the tarball now?
<Biovore> yes.. I am going to build it as well..  Find it kinda intressting..
<Biovore> prak: you might need to apt-get install the sdcc compiler as well
<Biovore> prak: ./configure --prefix=/opt/piklab/
<Biovore> or --prefix=/usr/bin
<Biovore> second probably easier and quicker
<Biovore> looks like its building here..
<Biovore> then again.. I do qt4 development stuff on here..  So I have all deps probably..
<prak> Biovore: should i type in the command on the extracted contents of the tarball?
<Biovore> prak: yeah..  tar -xvzf <filename>
<Biovore> prak: then ./configure --prefix=/usr/bin
<Biovore> then make
<Biovore> seems to be working here..
<Biovore> well.. I am missing on dep it looks like..
<raynerd_> I`m really confused...new linux user. I`ve just downloaded something and it has come int wo files. .deb and .tar. How do i actually install it, just double click them?
<Biovore> .deb is like a .msi
<Jucato> !deb | raynerd_
<ubotu> raynerd_: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Biovore> basicly it a binary ready to go..
<Biovore> raynerd_: a .tar file a zip file with source code in it..
<raynerd_> right, whats the tar
<Biovore> tar - tape archive
<Jucato> source code
<Jucato> you need to compile it most probably
<Jucato> (well, not 100% accurate but...)
<raynerd_> ahh right, so i do need them both, but need to double click just the .deb
<prak> Biovore: i have trouble even unzipping
<prak> http://www.pastebin.ca/677675
<Biovore> prak: need to come up with a libhistory for this thing to work.. looking for it right now..
<Jucato> raynerd_: usually you don't need the both. but what are you trying to install?
<raynerd_> UCK - Ubuntu custom live CD install program
<raynerd_> to help me customise a live CD
<Jucato> oh...
<Biovore> prak: sudo apt-get install libreadline5-dev   <-- missing dep I found
<raynerd_> jucato: i want to try and remove the install function off a live cd
<Biovore> prak: try tar -xvjf
<Biovore> z is for .gz and j is for bz2
<Jucato> raynerd_: hm.. don't they have detailed instructions on what to do? usually you don't need both .deb (pre-compiled binary installer) and .tar.gz (usually contains source code you need to compile yourself)
<raynerd_> jecato: i`ve click install and it seems to be doing its job! fingers crossed!!
<Jucato> good luck...
<raynerd_> yes! hurraaa its installed
<raynerd_> what is a desktop environemnt?
<raynerd_> environment?
<Jucato> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Jucato> !desktop environment
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Jucato> there
<boubbin> is (k)ubuntu's live cd setup able to resize existing ntfs partitions if they have free space ?
<raynerd_> :-S
<Biovore> the buttons you press the window handles..  Thats the windows manager also know as the desktop
<ardchoille> That's an error.. IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM are not desktop environments
<Jucato> er.. Window Manager isn't the Desktop Environment...
<Biovore> xwindows is the thing that takes messages from the desktop and renders them on the screen
<Jucato> that's also not complete :)
<Biovore> boubbin: In theory yes..  I havn't used it in a while..
<raynerd_> ahh right, so what differences happens if i change the desktop environment
<ardchoille> True
<ardchoille> Jucato: iirc, the only desktop environments are gnome, kde and cde
<Biovore> raynerd_: well the desktop will look different.. there just programs your running..
<Jucato> ardchoille: xfce
<raynerd_> like whats the difference between if i choose gnome and KDE
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, yes
<Biovore> raynerd_: yes.. those are 2 different desktops
<Jucato> ardchoille: there are some more, but a bit incomplete at this stage
<lazz__> raynerd_, they have different advantages
<lazz__> and usability
<raynerd_> so what is the difference
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yeah, there's a nice one in the repos, but it's still aplha
<krowe> @raynerd try installing them both and looking at each one
<raynerd_> ahh right, so they physically give you difference accessability to programs?
<Biovore> one uses qt for the windoing widgets and the other uses gtk
<Jucato> raynerd_: well, they have different looks & feel, different ways of doing things, different default apps, different features
<krowe> @raynard that is the best way to get an idea
<Biovore> raynerd_: yeah.. thats the goal of a window manager
<Jucato> Biovore: er no...
<raynerd_> right right, so its like the user interface?
<Biovore> give you access to your programs
<prak> Biovore: when i typed in the configure command, there's a message in the end that says C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Jucato> raynerd_: it is the graphical user interface
<ardchoille> raynerd_: Keep in mind that desktop environments also have included window managers
<raynerd_> AHHHH !
<Biovore> prak: you have a c++ compiler installed?
<Biovore> prak: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ardchoille> prak: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Biovore> ^ thats it
<raynerd_> sorry, crap noob question but gotta ask. How do i know which desktop environment i`m using now
<Jucato> ardchoille: desktop environment = an environment (interface) that lets you use your desktop... to put it simply
<raynerd_> sorry, total linux noob
<Biovore> prak: I got it to build here..
<ardchoille> Jucato: Right
<krowe> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<krowe> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<raynerd_> i`m using Edubuntu
<ardchoille> raynerd_: Never be sorry for being a noob, we all were there at one time too :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: oops sorry that wasn't for you hahah
<krowe> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Jucato> raynerd_: desktop environment = an environment (interface) that lets you use your desktop... to put it simply
<Biovore> prak: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Jucato> raynerd_: if you don't mind a bit of reading I'll try to get you some links
<krowe> that is gnome i believe
<raynerd_> please
<ardchoille> raynerd_: http://xwinman.org
<Jucato> http://xwinman.org/intro.php
<Biovore> www.freedesktop.org
<raynerd_> right, i`ll give it a read!
<Jucato> what the?!?! fd.o for a newbie?!?!
<Jucato> have mercy on him Biovore :)
<Jucato> raynerd_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<ardchoille> lol
<raynerd_> right thanks....can I just ask 1 last question then i must go:
<Jucato> ardchoille: there's Mezzo too, but it's development is stalled last I checked
<Jucato> (too bad though)
<ardchoille> Yeah, sad
<raynerd_> what would be the best interface for an educational view.
<ardchoille> raynerd_: That is personal opinion right there, you should really try out some ui's and see which works best for you
<Jucato> the best would be the one that lets you do what you want, the way you want it :)
<Jucato> !best
<raynerd_> I want to use it for my class....was really confused, Edubuntu has all the edu programs installed when running it live, but install it and they all dissapear and u have to d/l them off the net
<Jucato> bot lag... :/
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jucato> there
<raynerd_> right ok, i`m with you
<Jucato> raynerd_: ask #edubuntu what happens. but I don't think that should be
<holycow> raynerd_: test,test, test
<holycow> then test some more
<ardchoille> raynerd_: The live cd's serve two purposes: 1. they let you "try before you buy", although it is free and 2. they serve as an installer.
<raynerd_> no, basically i only used it because it had them all on the CD and at the time didnt have a net connection to install them! When i installed it, it was actually just same as  Ubuntu
<Biovore> prak: Well I am going to bed here..  But I did get it to build..
<holycow> at least here you can take it for aride
<holycow> no 30 dfay limited trials and garbage like that
<prak> Biovore: thanks for your help
<prak> on the progress right now
<raynerd_> ardchoille: my school will not let me install them on the machines, would you not advise I run it live as a perminant usage with my students??
<prak> Biovore: configure went well
<Jucato> raynerd_: there's a problem with these live cd's. most of them don't save changes you made when you reboot
<Jucato> so you get a fresh new environment everytime
<raynerd_> yes I see!
<ardchoille> raynerd_: You can run it live.. the only problem is that any changes (tweaks, installs) will be gone when you reboot because the entire system runs from ram.
<krowe> that is a good thing for what he wants
<krowe> i say that is a good plan raynerd
<arctanx> plus you want to turn on the computers five minutes before class
<raynerd_> i realised that. I just want my students to be able to use the programs available and open them up to free source
<ardchoille> raynerd_: Although I carry a livecd everywhere I go and save stuff on a usb key :)
<Biovore> prak: if you get and error about -l<something>   its looking for a lib<something>  use packages.ubuntu.com and search for lib<something> in the packages and install what it returns..
<raynerd_> yes, they all have USB keys anyway! so no need for personal space and to connect to the network!
<Jucato> but you should also provide a way for the students to save their work to a USB or hard drive...
<Jucato> there good
* Jucato thumbs up
<raynerd_> besides connecting to the network take literally about 10 minutes, so its actually quicker to boot the live cD
<Biovore> prak: I know your going to need libreadline-dev for libhistory (-lhistory)
<prak> Biovore: right now during make, i'm getting a whole series of recurring error messages
<arctanx> "they're good" and "you're going to need"
<ardchoille> One cool feature to the *buntu livecd's would be to grab $HOME from a usb key during boot up.
* arctanx grumbles and puts on his nazi hat
<Biovore> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<raynerd_> ardchoille: explain more
<Biovore> !compiling | prak
<ubotu> prak: please see above
<Jucato> raynerd_: he means being able to save customizations and changes on a usb
<Jucato> and treat the usb as if it were the /home directory of the student
<Jucato> or user
<raynerd_> ahh right....I see I see, so it would update updates lol off a usb key
<raynerd_> explain how i would do that
<ardchoille> raynerd_: Some live cd's (I think knoppix does it) can search for a usb key during boot up and grab personal files /home/username from it and anything you put in $HOME gets saved to the usb key automatically.
<Biovore> prak: might want to install kdevelop3 and kdevelop3-dev
<Biovore> anyway night guys
<arctanx> raynerd_: you wouldn't be able to without hacking the livecd since it doesn't do it by default
<holycow> you can setup your own livecd to do thbat
<Jucato> ardchoille, raynerd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<raynerd_> yes, would it be possible
<Jucato> haven't tested that though
<raynerd_> ak cheers
<ardchoille> Jucato: W00T! Thanks!
<Jucato> raynerd_: not without some changes here and there
<Jucato> ardchoille: heh been in the wiki for a long time. see it mentions dapper? :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Doesn't work with 7.04 or 7.10rc*
<Jucato> [15:19]  <Jucato> haven't tested that though
* Jucato innocently whistles
<ardchoille> Jucato: The problem is *I* haven't been in the wiki for a while
<Karti> ardchoille: Just noticed that you mentioned - CDE a desktop environment - could you use that with an Ubuntu distro? Its been a while, I would not mind a laugh ;)
<Jucato> Karti: I doubt you could use it on any Linux distro at all :)
<ardchoille> Karti: iirc, CDE is proprietary and you have to pay for it.
<ardchoille> Karti:  http://xwinman.org/cde.php
<Jucato> it's also Unix-only afaik
<Karti> I have used it with SOlaris and AIX
<Jucato> those are Unixes :)
<Karti> but I am not sure is Solaris 10 comes with Gnome as standard
<ardchoille> I think solaris is a free download, tho
<Jucato> CDE, the grand daddy of all DE's
<Jucato> opensolaris yes
<ardchoille> yeah
<Jucato> Karti: perhaps Nexenta comes with GNOME by default
<Karti> yes, they are.....though still come with 5 install cds me thinks, (last time I looked)
<ardchoille> I thought CDE was default on solaris
<julius> does adept_manager crash often for anyone>
<Jucato> er it should... it's Ubuntu on Solaris... :/
<krowe> ardchoille: that link you gave has a bunch of screenshots of it running in Linux
<Jucato> julius: not often. though it did this morning, but I'm on gutsy
<ardchoille> !fixadept | julius
<ubotu> julius: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<[1] PeterBz> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=luxEJK9fNCQ
<Karti> We still use it at work........why!
<Karti> ardchoille: I know we used to change it to Gnome, from CDE but its been that long since I actually played Solaris
<julius> do you guys know any good kde msn clients?
<julius> aMSN is great features wise but its so slow
<Jucato> kopete?
<ardchoille> kopete
<julius> kopete doesnt cut it for me
<wasser> gaim
<arctanx> pidgin works fine on KDE :P
<Jucato> heh
<arctanx> well I take that back. it still has the odd crash, but it does that on gnome too
<julius> pigdin sounds good
<arctanx> gaim's where the stability's at
<ardchoille> julius:  apt-cache search msn | more
<ardchoille> There are a few
<julius> gdamn it adept crashed again
<ardchoille> !info ayttm
<ubotu> ayttm: Universal Instant Messaging Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6+34-3 (feisty), package size 1849 kB, installed size 5000 kB
<ardchoille> command line is faster and doesn't crash ;)
<arctanx> hehe if that's the way you like it
<arctanx> !info bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 308 kB, installed size 780 kB
<julius> ardchoille: lol i just realised that
* Jucato stretches...
<ardchoille> julius: "apt-cache search appname" for searching and "apt-cache policy packagename" for seeing what, if any, version is installed.
<julius> ive also had konquerer lock up on me before causing me to have to restart the x thing
<Jucato> why doesn't kaddressbook display how many contacts there are and how many are selected?!?! *grumbles*
<ardchoille> Jucato: Feature request!
<Jucato> ardchoille: at this point in time, it would most probably be useless/too late
<Jucato> (though something as basic as that should be included right?)
<blober> I have done an app, which i will present tomorrow. That is open source to me, but i have not done any thing to formalize that it it open source. What do I have to do in order for it to be _formally_ open source?
<arctanx> blober: well open source just means you give the source code to the application to whomever you give the compiled form as well
<julius> put it on source forge maybe? and put the GPL somewhere
<julius> in a file
<raynerd_> Trying to install flashplayer 9. Downloaded tar, extracted to desktop, then it says type in ./flashplayer-installer   but it says no such file or directory exists!!!
<arctanx> you need license it with a Free license for it to be the FOSS which everyone gets excited about
<blober> what is a FOSS?
<Jucato> blober: www.opensource.org
<arctanx> google or wiki is probably your friend here
<Jucato> FOSS = Free and Open Source Software
<Jucato> the "formal" requirements for an open source app is having an open source license, one approved by the OSI
<Jucato> or better yet, GPL'ed
<Jucato> GNU Public License
<blober> yes, but how do i link this app with such a licence
<Jucato> huh?
<raynerd_> Can i make a huge contrivershal point here.....this linux marlaky is 10x less user friendly than windows based system!!!
<blober> just by putting a .txt file with a copy of the licence on the .zip file?
<raynerd_> i`m really struggling! :(
<nogdog21> anyone know the tmd-movies channel name?
<Jucato> blober: there should be COPYRIGHT file there, and in the user interface as well I think. in the About stuff
<blober> raynerd_: be nerd enough
<raynerd_> yes, i guess! It must really take some learning to become ofey with it all
<Jucato> raynerd_: um... just because you are struggling doesn't make it a general truth for the whole world?
<blober> Jucato: ok, i have put it on the about.. licence, i'll see what i got there
<raynerd_> haha very funny! I can see most people I know crashing and burning quicker than me!!!
<hangthedj_server> raynerd_: are you running ./install_flash..blah from your Desktop, or the flash directory?
<raynerd_> desktop
<hangthedj_server> the tar file makes a new directory, you need to run it from that directory
<raynerd_> laughing at the thought of switching parents, grandad and g/friend over to linux !!
<raynerd_> ahh i seeeeee
<raynerd_> let me try!
<Jucato> raynerd_: just think if those people you mentioned actually do the things you are having difficulty with right now?
<arctanx> raynerd_: the other thing is how easy you would have found windows if you were experimenting with it now having used linux ever since you had a pc ;)
<raynerd_> yes yes, I accept that last point totally!   I didnt understand your first comment!
<bgt421> hi, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu, and have a quick question. I'm trying to install kubuntu to my single harddrive and dual boot with what I assume is an XP/Dell boot partition, recovery partition, and XP partition. Is it possible for me to install kubuntu to a logical extended partition, or must the root directory be on a primary partition?
<Jucato> anyway, we have a channel for this kinds of um... "rants"/complaints. it's #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<arctanx> bgt421: You sure can put it on a logical partition, but you'll need to install grub in your MBR
<hangthedj_server> yeah, everytime someone is like, hey i got a new gf, is she powered by linux?  if the answer is no, i tell them to get rid of her
<Jucato> bgt421: Linux isn't picky. logical or primary, it will install
<Jucato> master or slave for that matter.
<flaccid> whereis im picky as
<bgt421> will the install handle the MBR mess for me? I tried an early fedora core install once and cooked my mbr and that was a mess
<blober> Jucato: well, it is not on the same format, but this are the words on the licence dialog on the about dialog of the help menu: http://paste.milk-it.net/642
<blober> is that enough?
<arctanx> bgt421: It sure can. And even if it botches it up, booting from a dos cd and doing an fdisk /mbr will put it back to whatever windows had
<raynerd_> jucato - it isn`t a rant or complaint, you made me back up my point it was a comment. I`m willing to learn, just saying it is a hell of a lot harder to use than I expected!!
<bgt421> is that all I had to do to fix it the last time? :)
<nogdog21> anyone know the channel name for TMD-movies please?????????
<arctanx> bgt421: It should have been. There are only so many things you can do with an mbr
<hangthedj_server> nogdog21: sorry i have no idea, i only know 2 channels here, ubuntu-offtopic and kubuntu
<arctanx> grub-install hd0, or fdisk /mbr. That's about it.
<arctanx> well, /dev/whatever
<flaccid> or fixmbr
<Jucato> bgt421: never had a problem with the GRUB installation. detected windows perfectly
<yamal> blober: if you are releasing your program under the GPL, take a look at http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<nogdog21> there site is down so it blows and im new to linux
<bgt421> is fixmbr a linux cmd or dos?
<hangthedj_server> whats faster, in anyones opinion, vmware or virtualbox?
<Jucato> blober: looks ok. but you should really be consulting with a licensing lawyer/expert about these kind of things
<flaccid> its command prompt win nt
<bgt421> excellent. Thanks all for your help!
<raynerd_> Still cant install this flash player 9 ! Got the .tar on the desktop. How do I extract it, when i right click i get lots of options
<Jucato> huh? what?
<Jucato> raynerd_: are you on a 64-bit machine?
<blober> Jucato: thanks for your advise, but i am not looking forward to paying to get no monney ;-)
<raynerd_> no
<raynerd_> haha don`t think so :-(
<Jucato> raynerd_: um... just install "flashplugin-nonfree" and you're done
<flaccid> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jucato> no need to download tarballs or anything
<raynerd_> lmao !!
<raynerd_> right !! i`m with you
<raynerd_> :(
<Jucato> raynerd_: I was wondering what you've been trying to do
<flaccid> flash 9 support is pretty good
<hangthedj_server> raynerd_: open a konsole: ALT+F2 konsole, 'cd /~Desktop, tar -xvf tar.file.tar.gz
<raynerd_> install flash. Tryed to watch some stuff on youtube and it said i needed to install flash 9
<Jucato> blober: well, if you're expecting to earn money from open source software, it's better you get everything right the first time. anyway, maybe not a lawyer, but perhaps in a place/channel/forum with more knowledgeable people
<NickPresta> !flash | raynerd_
<ubotu> raynerd_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jucato> raynerd_: what web browser are you using? Firefox or Konqueror? anyway, just install the package I told you and you're good to go :)
<hangthedj_server> vmware's site is slow.
<martinez> leave
<flaccid> how you going jucy
<Jucato> still juicy hehehe
<flaccid> its like jooky
<Jucato> heheh :)
<flaccid> im on livecd as i dropped my notebook and damaged hdd. lots of fun
<Jucato> ouch!
<Jucato> :(
<flaccid> it shows that at least the rest of the hardware is ok
<raynerd_> ahh, are these .deb files ment to be nice and easy to use. How does all this equate to a windows style fat install
<Jucato> raynerd_: too make your life easier in Linux, before you go off wandering in the Web for software you want installed, you should first check our software repository if we already have them for your convenience
<Jucato> raynerd_: there are 3 ways to install software on (most) Linux
<blober> Jucato: i meant 'not earn money', but you said 'earn money' with open source software. is that common?
<flaccid> raynerd_: yes. no make sense.
<raynerd_> yes it does! I`m getting there! Its hard after 10 years of microsoft
<raynerd_> so, how do I access a repositry or see what is available?
<flaccid> raynerd_: just have a look in adept_manager
<Jucato> raynerd_: Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager
<flaccid> or browse http://packages.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> and also apt:/ in konqi
<raynerd_> right ok, like I know i need to download flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> raynerd_: in Add/Remove programs, just search for Flash and you'll see.
<raynerd_> but it doesnt show where i d/l it. Or do i not... Sorry, its just all above me at present. Right ok
<blober> raynerd_: have you not seen Adept or synaptic, one of them are on your K Menu -> System
<hangthedj_server> raynerd_: depending on what version of kubuntu you have, if you open konqueror and go to a flash site, it will install flash for you.
<raynerd_> edubuntu 7.04
<raynerd_> ok let me look
<Jucato> raynerd_: a repository is a database full of software that has been prepared for Ubuntu/Kubuntu. You download the software from there and it installs it for you. You don't need to find out where to download it from
<Jucato> btw, there's an #edubuntu channel too
<raynerd_> i know, no one is in there who is active "!
<raynerd_> ok searched in add/remove. Nothing came up. I`ll look for this adept
<blober> is there a #earn money possible with oss channel too?
<flaccid> add/remove programs is pretty cool
<blober> no, if you have synaptic, you have no adept, i think
<Jucato> raynerd_: if you're using Edubuntu, there's no Adept Manager. it uses GNOME. which is closer to #ubuntu
<Jucato> raynerd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<blober> raynerd_: its one or the other usually
<hangthedj_server> synaptic
<flaccid> !find adept
<ubotu> Found: adept, adept-batch, adept-common, adept-installer, adept-manager (and 2 others)
<raynerd_> i got a synaptic package manager?
<flaccid> !info adept-manager
<ubotu> adept-manager: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.2ubuntu26.1 (feisty), package size 719 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<flaccid> you could install it
<hangthedj_server> with edubuntu it should already be installed.
<blober> raynerd_: look in your system menu, and find out if you have synaptic or adept
<flaccid> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<raynerd_> cant see adept, but i have synaptic
<Jucato> ugh.. choir practice...
<blober> they are almost the same thing
<flaccid> so need to enable multiverse for that package
<blober> sorry...
<blober> have fun, i have to sleep at least 1 hour today
<raynerd_> hehe, ok sorry, sound like a prat. Got it open and i guess i searcg?
<flaccid> point is.. use whatever you want to install it via the repos and make sure multiverse is enabled
<flaccid> yep ray
<blober> bye and thanks for all tips
<hangthedj_server> i don't like adept, because if you install something that uninstalls something important, it doesn't tell you, it just does it, no prompting.
<hangthedj_server> synaptic is one of the first things i install on kubuntu
* Jucato goes too
<raynerd_> HOLY CRAP !! thats amazing. So basically all software made will become available in this synaptic manager???
<arctanx> raynerd_: ya that's the point :P
<hangthedj_server> well, not windows.
<ardchoille> raynerd_: All apps which are in the repos, yes
<raynerd_> Thats awesum!!
<arctanx> Most useful programs which are free and open source wind up in there
<hangthedj_server> although i think if you search ms-office, openoffice pops up
<raynerd_> right right ight....it was my fault. Been searching the net for software and not finding anything. Makes sense now
<hangthedj_server> ;)
<raynerd_> hehe kool
<flaccid> repos is good
<raynerd_> HAHA its worked!! YouTube is running! wagooo
<arctanx> keep in mind that this software won't hang around if you're using livecds, raynerd_
<raynerd_> yes yes, sorry. This is for my laptop. I`ve installed edubuntu there. My live cd was for use with the class
<arctanx> good, just making sure :)
<raynerd_> yes lol
<raynerd_> I did ask this earlier, no reply, maybe someone could answer this time
<ardchoille> raynerd_: good rules for a stable system: First, use the repos.. if you can't an app there, look for a .deb that was made for ubuntu.. if you can't find it there, compile.. if you can't do that, look for another app that does the job. Never use rpm's or deb's made for other distros.
<arctanx> raynerd_: and you might skip to the second or third options if you want a newer version than is in the repos. Often they're a bit behind, either because the maintainer's slack or they're waiting for the bugs to be ironed out
<raynerd_> when I ran edubuntu live off the Cd yesterday for the first time It contined loads of installed educational programs, however when I ran the install off the Cd they were not included. As it happened I had a net connection so just clicked on them in add/remove but just wondering why
<raynerd_> right, ok thanks
<arctanx> I think someone pointed you to #edubuntu. Did that help?
<ardchoille> raynerd_: I think all of the live cd's are like that.. they are intended to "show off" the distro. installing is just an apt-get install away anyway
<raynerd_> but they are available to install on Ubuntu, so why bother with edubuntu
<raynerd_> see what i mean.
<raynerd_> arctanx: sorry, yes should use over there, waiting for 30mins but noone was online/activer
* arctanx nods
<ardchoille> raynerd_: edubuntu (like all the *buntu's) contains a certain set of apps.
<raynerd_> are you using ubuntu 7.04 then ardchoille?
<ardchoille> kubuntu 7.04
<raynerd_> right, in applications -> education -> kalzium can u see that?
<raynerd_> if you go add/remove - can you see and have an option to d/l kalzium ?
<ardchoille> No, there are no education apps here because I used kubuntu, not edubuntu.. remember that "certain set of apps"?
<ardchoille> yes, it's in the repos.. I can see it
<raynerd_> yes thats my point, but you have the option to install Kalzium yes?
<raynerd_> and educational app
<raynerd_> an not and
<ardchoille> Yes, I can install the same apps you can install
<raynerd_> exactly, thats what I am saying, edubuntu didnt come with them installed so as far as I can see it was no different than ubuntu
<ardchoille> All the *buntu's use the same repos/mirrors, it's just the installed system that is different.
<ardchoille> Ahy, ok, I see what you mean
<flaccid> talk to edubuntu
<raynerd_> yes perfect! the install didnt contain the apps! i had to install ontop! They are on the live CD !!! not on the install though
<raynerd_> yes ok
<raynerd_> i`ll shut up now! :-P
<ardchoille> lol
<raynerd_> thanks for the help everyone, may be back soon
<raynerd_> infact probably will be lol
<raynerd_> taraa
<burnie> hallo jemand da der mir eventuell helfen knnte ? hab ein problem mit meiner windows partition
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<z_> Hi
<z_> Is there someone ?
<NiceGuyUK> Anyone know why KDevelop cannot find aclocal, even though its installed?
<burnie> ah thx
<flaccid> z_: there is 332 someone
* Jucato wonders if #kdevelop might have an answer for NiceGuyUK
* ardchoille likes the way Jucato can type in his sleep
<Jucato> er.. did I say I was going to sleep? O.o
<ardchoille> I must have misread, sorry
<NiceGuyUK> Jucato: trying them now, just not as many ppl in there ;)
<Jucato> [16:01]  <Jucato> ugh.. choir practice...
<ardchoille> [01:03]  * Jucato goes too
<Jucato> ardchoille: to choir practice :)
<ardchoille> Ah, choir practice, ok
<Jucato> glad it was cancelled hahahha
<ardchoille> hehe
<Jucato> NiceGuyUK: true that... but they might know better though
<BrightEyes`> my sound card is ALi M5455. i can hear music from the speakers ,i can hear my voice speaking in the mic but i cant record.anyone to help?
<NiceGuyUK> Jucato: my bad, was a (nested) broken symlink (although apt created it, not me :P )
<Jucato> :)
<NiceGuyUK> in fact, aptitude has made a mess of automake generally. I fix aclocal and now it can't find automake
<NiceGuyUK> grr
<prak> i've successfully configured the installation make file of http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=138852
<prak> tarball
<Jucato> NiceGuyUK: I think you just need to have the right version of atuomake installed. not really sure though
<Jucato> (the other problem was autoconf)
<NiceGuyUK> Jucato: I think cos somehow I've ended up with two versions of auto* and its trying to symlink them through /etc/alternatives
<prak> but I'm having trouble in the make process as shown: http://www.pastebin.ca/677726
<prak> it says i'm having problems with automake-1.9
<prak> but i can't find it
<NiceGuyUK> prak - you running that as root?
<flaccid> prak: looks like you might need to make under root
<hangthedj_server> prak, you may have to link it.  do ls /usr/bin/automake -lh
<Jucato> NiceGuyUK: hm... not sure about automake, but for autoconf, autoconf and autoconf2.13 are mutually exclusive. if you have 2.13 installed, the system defaults to that and you can't set it through /etc/alternatives
<hangthedj_server> and see what it links too
<hangthedj_server> to
<NiceGuyUK> hangthedj_server: yeah, my symlinks for automake were broken too
<NiceGuyUK> Jucato: now it works, I just gotta take a crash course in SDL development ;-D
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> good luck
<prak> handthedj_server: do you mean ln /usr/bin/automake -lh?
* Jucato wonders why his kmail no longer fetches mail...
<hangthedj_server> prak: no do just what i said, or ls -lh /usr/bin/automake
<hangthedj_server> prak: or ls -lh /usr/bin/autoconf
* runlevelten kicks kwin on ubuntu.
<prak> hangthedj_server: here are the printouts with your commands: http://www.pastebin.ca/677733
* hangthedj_server catches kwin wishes kwin was compiz-fusion
<prak> still having trouble with the make though
<ardchoille> prak: What kind of trouble?
<ardchoille> prak: And what are you compiling?
<hangthedj_server> prak: ok try ls -lh /usr/bin/automake*
<hangthedj_server> or try searching... 'aptitude search automake'
<hangthedj_server> and install the version your missing.
<deviance> Damn KDE delays :(
<ardchoille> deviance: kde 4. ?
<deviance> Yeah
<deviance> http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Planet+Ubuntu/Richard+Johnson%3A+KDE+4.0+-+The+Stocking+Stuffer/bk9u8
<ardchoille> yeah
<ardchoille> Saw that in the rss feed
<deviance> Impacts kubuntu :(
<deviance> Mind you it will impact every KDE distro
<runlevelten> What if you're neither "aw shucks" or "told you so", because you bothered to read anything about KDE 4 in the last year?
<ardchoille> deviance: Well, I don't plan to upgrade until the next LTS release, so it should have it by 8.04
<deviance> Same here ardchoille I am still on the last LTS :P
<runlevelten> KDE 4 is kind of cool. The new kwin is the absolute roxor.
<ardchoille> Dapper is darn nice.. never seen such a nice distro. They did an excellent job on it.
<deviance> What is kwin?
<runlevelten> effects integration in KDE ftw.
<ardchoille> kwin is the window manager for kde
<deviance> Ah cool
<deviance> I always liked the konqueror
<prak> ardchoille: i'm having trouble installing the extracted tarball of piklab from its sourceforge sit
<runlevelten> kwin is the kde window manager, and it has lots of cool features you lose when you run compiz-fusoin or whatever.
<Jucato> O.o
<ardchoille> runlevelten: those "effects" are the first thing I'm going to turn off or rip out when I get it
<Jucato> konqueror = file manager/web browser. kwin = window manager...
<runlevelten> But the new one integrates desktop effects without silliness.
<prak> ardchoille: i think i'm compiling qt code or something
<prak> but not certain
<Jucato> 2 different things you can both love at the same time :)
<runlevelten> ardchoille: teh scale extension is invaluable if you have a lot of windows and desktops open for work.
<runlevelten> kubuntu is completely broken WRT to them though.
<ardchoille> alt+tab is all I need.
<deviance> Oh I see
<deviance> Sorry i miss read it.
<deviance> Whats the new file manager?
<Jucato> Dolphin
<ardchoille> dolphin
<Jucato> new "default", but Konqueror is still there
<deviance> Ah yes
<Jucato> to serve as the default web browser and "alternative" file manager. still installed by default
<ardchoille> Jucato: That should solve the "same bookmarks in the fm and wb" problem
<deviance> I haven't used Kubuntu in so long, my linux PC has been broken, so I'm out of touch
<runlevelten> dolphin doesn't shadow 10% of konqy's power so far, so meh @ it.
<deviance> But as soon as my new power supply comes, I'm in the game :P
<ardchoille> does dolphin have a tabbed ui?
<deviance> I don't suppose any of you know muhc about Raid?
<Jucato> runlevelten: that's perfectly fine. dolphin isn't meant to be as full-featured as konqueror
<Jucato> ardchoille: no
<runlevelten> It's pathetic. It's like trying to browse your file system with a minesweeper game.
<ardchoille> Jucato: It doesn't?! Well, I won't be using it then
<runlevelten> No, it's worse than that, it's like _nautilus_
<Jucato> (ok here we go again...)
<runlevelten> As long as there's choice. Easily confused people can choose a less powerful software to stop their brains hurting, and the majority of users will still use konqueror happily I expect :)
* hangthedj_server agrees with runlevelten 
<ardchoille> runlevelten: true
<underdog5004> konq's ok...but I like firefox...
<underdog5004> just thought I'd let everyone know what I like
<Jucato> dolphin isn't for everybody, just as konqueror isn't for everybody. if you need/want konqueror, then use it.
<underdog5004> I like dolphin for file browsing, no question. It seems a lot lighter than konqueror
<raynerd_> sorry quicky, anyone using Knversation? If i want to go to channel ##chemistry  in theb
<raynerd_> freenode netwrork, what do i do?
<underdog5004> raynerd_, /join ##chemistry
<runlevelten> Indeed, Jucato. Choice is what it's all about. It's not as if anyone needs protecting from choices, is it?
<runlevelten> :)
<Jucato> runlevelten: Gutsy uses Dolphin by default
<ardchoille> raynerd_: You can just click on the channel -> #ubuntu  and it'll take you there
<runlevelten> raynerd_: click on the name you posted.
<Jucato> I don't completely agree though... the KDE 3 version is far behind the KDE 4 version... it's not a fair comparison
<raynerd_> haha! fab.
<raynerd_> How did it know it was freenode network
<underdog5004> ah, I haven't tried kde4...no test machines atm
<Jucato> raynerd_: because you are on freenode already
<runlevelten> Jucato: I'm switching away for KDE at my next OS upgrade methinks. I'll still use/support kubuntu for s.a.g., but I've had kubuntu for work.
<Jucato> Dolphin on KDE 3 <------------------------------------------------------------------> Dolphin in KDE 4
<Jucato> big gap
<underdog5004> almost a chasm
<hangthedj_server> i like how in konqueror, i could probably type pizza:/my_address and i would get a pizza
<ardchoille> Let's hope dolphin on kde 4 has a tabbed ui
<Jucato> hangthedj_server: those are called kioslaves. any KDE app can use that. of course, dolphin uses it
<Jucato> ardchoille: already told you. it won't :P
<Jucato> (which is why I won't be using it much)
<ardchoille> same
<ymsg> hey ubotu
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<runlevelten> well, you say any app. Sometimes they won't.
<ymsg> how are you ubotu
<ardchoille> ymsg: it's a bot
<hangthedj_server> Jucato: i know what a kioslave is :p
<Jucato> runlevelten: of course the app needs to support the correct kioslave... I doubt man:/ would be useful in Kaffeine
<pfinn> it could read the man page to you ^^
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> that would be amarok... but yeah...
<ardchoille> Wow, pfinn, talk about lazy
<runlevelten> I got told off by an irate client whose backup app (I forget what it was) wouldn't work over bluetooth obex
<ymsg> wtf is a bot
<ymsg> machine a robot
<ardchoille> it's an irc bot
<Jucato> !ubotu | ymsg
<ubotu> ymsg: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ymsg> ok ubotu
<runlevelten> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<runlevelten> !sco
<ardchoille> hahaha
<ubotu> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha!!!!!
<runlevelten> et cetera.
<hangthedj_server> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jucato> ok, play nice. :)
* Jucato really goes away now
<runlevelten> I don't think that's right, windows is just some generic noun, not some kind of brand.
<prak> handthedj_server: http://www.pastebin.ca/677744
<prak> still have trouble installing automake
<runlevelten> What if someone wants help with their wm? tut.
<ardchoille> Sure, Juan, sure..
* ardchoille ducks
<Jucato> !window
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah nvm :P
<runlevelten> heh
<ardchoille> Isn't automake part of autotools?
<ymsg> run you also a bot
<raynerd_> can I ask what it means if you have an unmasked ip?
<prak> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<prak> !microsoft
<prak> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<prak> !microsoft
<prak> !redhat
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<raynerd_> someone was being a prat in IRC, I said something and he said "ur the one with the unmasked IP" what does that mean?
<raynerd_> anyvone?
<underdog5004> raynerd_, probably that he could view your ip address
<runlevelten> ymsg: I am runlevel, know-nothing human being. You can browse my brain at my .plan - Usage info: http://www.ccel.org/ccel/owen/worship.html
<ymsg> ubotu french room pls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about french room pls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> *runlevelten even.
<prak> ubotu
<prak> ubotu windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ymsg> kubutu in french
<prak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ymsg> ubotu  give me the french bubuntu
<ymsg> kubuntu
<prak> does anyone know how to get over the problem with automake in http://www.pastebin.ca/677744?
<hangthedj_server> prak: your installing automake-1.9, remove the -, sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<drif> anyone here using slimserver?
<dhq> is there any speech recognition tool for linux
<dhq> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !recognition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recognition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<combo> why always when i'm trying to overwrite a text file 'name.txt', it saves an extra file called 'name.txt~' ? how can i turn off this option ?
<prak> hangthedj_server, and then what do i do?
<Suara> just wanna know if the latest version has a defualt driver for manage wifi wpa connections
<Suara> without not much complication
<adilson> how do I change resolution in kde environment? I just cnat find the option
<Suara> thx u.
<adilson> anyone?
<adilson> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ardchoille> !info krandr
<adilson> how do i chnage resolution in kde environment using kcontrol
<ubotu> Package krandr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<prak> !pikdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pikdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prak> !info pikdev
<ubotu> Package pikdev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> adilson: kcontrol -> Peripherals -> Monitor & Display ?
<adilson> : tried that by seraching through google and the option is not available
<ardchoille> :(
<adilson> ardchoille: kcontrol is kde control center right?
<adilson> how can I not have monitor option in peripherals? its just so annoying
<ardchoille> adilson: yes
<ardchoille> adilson: Which version of kde?
<ardchoille> kde 3.5.6 here
<dhq> is there any speech recognition tool for kubuntu
<adilson> ardchoille: isnt there something else i can use cause I have no clue how the OS cna show graphics without it having monitor reslotuion settings available
<Suara> ardchoille,  just wanna know if the latest version has a defualt driver for manage wifi wpa connections
<ardchoille> Suara: I don't know, never used wifi
<adilson> ardchoille: yeah ive got kde 3.5.6
<ardchoille> adilson: There is a way to change resolution but it involves editing xorg.conf and restarting x
<ardchoille> !fixres | adilson
<ubotu> adilson: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<prak> are you still there hangthedj_server?
<adilson> ardchoille: i was hoping not to do that guess im stuck
<Suara> anyone can say me if t is possible to manage wpa wifi with  a default driver???
<ardchoille> adilson: :(
<ardchoille> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ardchoille> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Suara> ubotu, so by default, you are not able to connect a wpa wifi yes?
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prak> after installing automake, i have tried to run make and make install after configuring the make file successful for a piklab tarball file
<prak> couldn't find any errors in make, but having some problems with the man directory with "make install"
<prak> http://www.pastebin.ca/677765
<ardchoille> prak: You shouldn't be running make with sudo anyway, you only need sudo for makeinstall
<prak> ardchoille: but sudo in make shouldn't have any affect
<prak> or does it?
<llutz> prak: try to avoid make install, use at least checkinstall to build a dirty .deb
<ardchoille> prak: I was always told that using root privs with make is a bad idea, try it without sudo
<prak> ok
<ardchoille> And, while checkinstall is good, I found it to work less than half the times I used it.
<prak> i don't really care how i install it
<prak> i need something that works
<prak> shouldn't have to spend hours installing this problem
<prak> *program
<ardchoille> Well, that's what can happen when the app isn't in the repos
<prak> llutz: how do i use checkinstall to build the .deb?
<ardchoille> prak: Once you have it installed: man checkinstall
<llutz> prak "sudo atpitude install checkinstall"
<ardchoille> It has a bunch of options
<ardchoille> Or you can ask llutz, lol
<llutz> ardchoille: i won't read the man-page loud for him :)
<prak> i don't know even half of what the definitions mean
<llutz> prak: use "sudo checkinstall"  instead of "sudo make install" then, that would create a .deb and try to install it
<ardchoille> prak: No space in checkinstall
<ardchoille> It'll try to make a .deb.. if it's successful, it'll install the deb and leave a copy for your future use
<prak> didn't look like it worked
<ardchoille> My guess is it won't be successful with piklab
<llutz> if make install fails, checkinstall fails too
<ardchoille> yeah
<prak> http://www.pastebin.ca/677776
<llutz> prak: that was no solution for your install-problem, more a hint for better software-installation
<prak> llutz: you meant checkinstall?
<ardchoille> prak: I have a feeling there is a problem in the sources
<llutz> prak: yes
<prak> ardchoille: you mean there could be a problem with the tarball itself?
<prak> Biovore managed to compile and install the program
<ardchoille> If you can't get make to complete successfully, then both make install and checkinstall will fail
<ardchoille> prak: Ask Biovore how he did it
<llutz> prak: check the pathes. /usr/bin/man/man1 seems to be wrong
<llutz> prak: default is /usr/share/man/...
<ardchoille> llutz: I think that's comming out of the ./configure script, tho
<bfernandez> buenas
<llutz> ardchoille: then he has to change it
<ardchoille> yeah
<bfernandez> algien con error en composite
<LinuxAddict> Question, how do I erase recent history in Totem, or can i disable that feature?
<bfernandez> ATI
<ardchoille> !es | bfernandez
<ubotu> bfernandez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bfernandez> sorry
<prak> thanks for your help ardchoille adn llutz
<ardchoille> :)
<prak> i'll try removing some files and unzip the tarball again
<prak> and ./configure again
<benedikt> hi
<ardchoille> prak: You're going to have to fix the man path problem too
<bfernandez> i have problem with my Ati Radeon 9550 composite
<bfernandez> can i help me
<ardchoille> !search 9550
<ubotu> Found:
<prak> ardchoille: how would you suggest fixing the man path problem?
<prak> change the path?
<ardchoille> !ati | bfernandez
<ubotu> bfernandez: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bfernandez> two error in  - 1 second
<bfernandez> i don't found this problem
<ardchoille> prak: You see what llutz said about /usr/share/man?
<LinuxAddict> Question, how do I erase recent history in Totem, or can i disable that feature?
<bfernandez> hola
<prak> yes
<prak> ardchoille
<ardchoille> You can't create /usr/bin/man/man1  if  /usr/bin/man doesn't exist. You need to change the man path in the configure script
<ardchoille> It's been years since I had to compile anything, so I don't remember much of how to write configure scripts.
<ardchoille> Plus I hate autoconf
<llutz> ardchoille: gnaaa, don't mess up your system with those strange directories... better use prefix=/usr/local  then
<ardchoille> llutz: exactly
<bfernandez> :(
<bfernandez> :_(
<ardchoille> bfernandez ?
<ardchoille> bfernandez: Did you read that webpage ubotu sent you?
<ardchoille> Time for bed, back later.
<llutz> prak have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123481
<raynerd_> anyone explain what a Kernal actually is?
<llutz> raynerd_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computer_science%29
<multiservers> !xerces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xerces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<multiservers> can someone help me install: xerces-c-src_2_8_0
<multiservers> i need it for my MTA:SA Server (www.mtasa.com)
<oslo> hi on feisty fsck get stuck at boot time, but the fsck from the live dc gutsy tribes 2 is working, how could i update my fsck to gutsy one ???
<Karti> Hi all, what is the Mp3 Audio Decoder plugin that I require for Kb3, Cheers (I did have it but I lost it :( )
<llutz> libk3b2-mp3
<Karti> llutz: absoltuly many thanks
<llutz> Karti: "aptitude search k3b mp3" helps a lot ;)
<Karti> lol :(
<Karti> since you mentioned it......I normally use apt-get etc is the aptitude the same or a different process?
<llutz> Karti: aptitude is the recommended tool for debian. it has a few more options and some advantages compared with apt-get
<llutz> Karti: you shouldn't use both mixed, that may bring some trouble
<Karti> llutz: cool, I have mixed and matched before, depending on the website I got data from, but am now happy to stick with aptitude - many thanks
<dhq> is there any good speech recognition software for kubuntu
<llutz> dhq: sphinx2-bin - speech recognition utilities
<dhq> llutz, well i dont know how to use it
<dhq> all it does is listen
<llutz> dhq: me too, i never used such software. but it's the only one in the repos
<erphan> can i install ubuntu packages on kubuntu?
<soa2ii> Hi... wtttttttttttttttttttttttf issssssssssssssssssssssss wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrong with my pc?
<soa2ii> you see                       my keaboard eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrors
<soa2ii> i am typingggggggggggggggggggggggg normal
<Tm_T> soa2ii: wireless?
<soa2ii> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii trieddddddddddddddddddddddddd a console
<soa2ii> everythin ok
<soa2ii> Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim no
<soa2ii> knopppppppppppppppppppppppppix everithinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng ok
<erphan> can i install ubuntu packages on kubuntu?
<soa2ii> kubuntttttttttttttttttttttttu thissssssssssssssssssssssss here
<Tm_T> erphan: Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<soa2ii> i aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalready reiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinstalled kubuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuntu twice
<soa2ii> i alway have thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhis probleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem
<erphan> Tm_T,so i can , yes ?
<dhq> soa2ii, your keyboard must be screwed
<Tm_T> erphan: well you already have done it, so yes ;)
<soa2ii> no
<soa2ii> it is just withhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kubuntu
<erphan> oh
<Tm_T> soa2ii: msg me
<erphan> Please Kick Soa !
<Tm_T> erphan: dealt already
<StevenR> hi. I'm trying to play a dvd, but it doesn't work. xine nad vlc both crash, and kaffeine appears to freeze with a blue screen
<StevenR> (I've tried this with several dvds, that all work in other players/computers)
<soa2ii> there i am again
<Tm_T> soa2ii: :)
<soa2ii> i switched off the key repetition in the control settings
<Tm_T> soa2ii: have you checked if there's bugreports related to it?
<soa2ii> but the keyboard is still very slow
<soa2ii> Tm_T: no... where?
<Tm_T> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<soa2ii> and KDM repeats the keys ....
<soa2ii> noone have an idea here?
<Karti> StevenR: has you ever played a dvd with kaffeine (encrypted) sucessfully?
<soa2ii> does anyone see an error?
<soa2ii> http://rafb.net/p/iSyYNE24.html
<soa2ii> i just removed the tablet pc stuff
<Karti> soa2ii: I see you are using the nv driver, have you installed the nvidia driver itself?
<soa2ii> not yet
<awen> soa2ii: are you on a laptop and which model/brand?
<Karti> if that is the case you normally have "nvidia" there
<soa2ii> no it a desktop
<soa2ii> i'll ionstall the nvidia... one mom
<soa2ii> but i do not think that this have smth to do with my weird keyboard
<soa2ii> brb
<awen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<soa2ii> re
<soa2ii> i just switched to nvidia... but nothing changed...
<soa2ii> wtf is wrong herE?!?!
<soa2ii> knoppix is alright
<soa2ii> a terminal too
<soa2ii> and this is a fresh kubuntu isntall...
<waylandbill> 'nothing changed' means? glxinfo shows no direct rendering?
<soa2ii> no... the keyboard is still weird
<soa2ii> i really need help
<soa2ii> please... :'(
<StevenR> Karti: what do you mean?
<sakabatou> soa2ii: i had exactly that problem
<Karti> StevenR: just wondered if it was set up to read encrypted dvds and if you had used it previously
<StevenR> Karti: I've compiled libdvdcss, and it successfully loads the keys for the dvds, but then it crashes... I ran it from the konsole and it's some sort of X error
<sakabatou> Let me just see what was the solution, and i tell you
<soa2ii> sakabatou: oh that ould be so nice
<sakabatou> soa2ii: you say you have your keyboard repeat slow now, right ?
<StevenR> Karti: I followed the same procedure on my sister's box, and it played them just fine.... I just can't work out what's breaking on this particular box
<sakabatou> Try pressing shift a lot of times
<soa2ii> sakabatou: first it repeated some chars randomly
* StevenR suspects it's x11 related, but doesn't know enough about how to fix it
<sakabatou> Ah
<Karti> Ahh.....:(
<soa2ii> then i switched of "repeating chars" in the Kontrol Center and now i supress it
<soa2ii> KDM is still wrong
<soa2ii> and if i disable the option KDE too
<sakabatou> Yeah, different problem
<sakabatou> Tryed googling ?
<soa2ii> yes...
<soa2ii> but what for?
<sakabatou> Let me see if i find something too
<soa2ii> i do not really have an idea WHY there is a problem...
<soa2ii> knoppix was fine
<sakabatou> Might have something, internet is a big place
<soa2ii> so it is no hardwware problem
<sakabatou> Of course its software, if you haven't the problem
<sakabatou> Tell me something, what is your current situation with the keyboard
<sakabatou> ?
<soa2ii> i can show you... mom
<soa2ii> sakabatou: you block me :/
<soa2ii> or the server blocks me... don't know
<sakabatou> wtf
<sakabatou> Im not blocking you
<soa2ii> hm... i cant send you a private message
<Karti> soa2ii: are you registered?
<soa2ii> no
<Karti> there is your answer
<soa2ii> dam nhere...
<soa2ii> i just want to show sakabatou plz don't yell for kicks ...
<Karti> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sakabatou> Registering is freking easy
<soa2ii> here... this is what my keyboard looks like with standard settings
<soa2ii> ?!?!
<soa2ii> wtf is going wrong now....
<soa2ii> now it is just slow?
<soa2ii> brb
<soa2ii> i restart one
<soa2ii> there i am again
<soa2ii> hm kde seems to be just slow now...
<soa2ii> kdm still got the "repeat-error"
<sakabatou> Go to the
<sakabatou> System settings
<soa2ii> ok
<sakabatou> Keyboard & mouse
<soa2ii> entering password became almost impossible :/
<soa2ii> k
<sakabatou> And tell me
<sakabatou> What do you have turned on in keyboard settings
<sakabatou> And
<sakabatou> At which intensity
<soa2ii> repetition is on
<soa2ii> delay
<soa2ii> 660msec
<soa2ii> rate 25/s
<sakabatou> Same as i do, good
<soa2ii> (standard settings)
<alejandro> why it s only firefox 2.003 when 2.006 its released?
<sakabatou> Go to the keyboard shortcuts
<sakabatou> And press default
<soa2ii> alejandro: have you man an upgrade?
<soa2ii> ok
<soa2ii> done
<alejandro> with adept?
<soa2ii> doesnt matter...
<soa2ii> try
<soa2ii> sudo aptitude update
<soa2ii> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<soa2ii> then everything should be the newest software
<soa2ii> sakabatou: do you have any further ideas?
<soa2ii> this is my first REAL problem i could not solve :(
<sakabatou> Was going to ask you if it solved your problem, but im guessing it didn't
<sakabatou> When this problem came up ?
<soa2ii> not really :/
<soa2ii> this is the best
<sakabatou> yesterday ?
<soa2ii> last evening we just watched dvds here and everything was fine
<soa2ii> thne i booted again and the problem was there
<soa2ii> i tried a second keyboard and the problem was there
<sakabatou> You made the update ?
<soa2ii> i tried knoppix
<soa2ii> and the problem was gone
<soa2ii> so i reinstalled kubuntu
<soa2ii> and the problem is still there
<soa2ii> with no updates
<soa2ii> it appaers on a blan kubuntu install
<sakabatou> Try doing it, its a linux kernel update
<soa2ii> and i do not know what i should do :'(
<sakabatou> Very importante
<sakabatou> *important
<soa2ii> i already mafde a dist-upgrade because of the new kernel...
<soa2ii> still the same
<soa2ii> if i insert knoppix again everthing will be fine ...
<soa2ii> this drives me crazy...
<soa2ii> and it seems that i am the only one ....
<sakabatou> Yeah :(
<soa2ii> and no one has a solutiopn...
<soa2ii> fucking shit...
<soa2ii> i'll get smth to eat... maybe some later ...
<soa2ii> brb
<green> hi all
<sui> hi
<sui> I ran into problems installing amarok. I accidentally removed amarok from my system and when itry to install it, aptitude tells me that there are unmet dependencies: amarok: Depends: libmp4v2-0 (>= 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp) which is a virtual package.   I tried to find out which package I have to (re)install, but I found no information with google. can anyone help?
<ScarFreewill> anyone know how i can get ntfsfix installed?
<ScarFreewill> or what the pakage name is
<ScarFreewill> !ntfsfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zsz> using tab completion in konsole produces really annoying sound beep. It's not internal speaker that produces this sound (modprobe -r pcspkr and xset b off did not help). How do I turn the beep off?
<sui> zsz: take a look in kcontrol
<zsz> sui: of course! I should've realized it myself
<sui> zsz: sound and multimedia - system notification - konsole
<ScarFreewill> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<zsz> sui, thanks
<jannis__> hi
<arunkale> i tried playing an avi file in kaffeine, rhythmbox and vlc player, it wont play
<arunkale> sorry, not rhythmbox
<arunkale> toten
<arunkale> totem*
<arunkale> it says 'could not determine type of stream'
<sahin_h> arunkale: Is libxine-extracodecs installed?
<arunkale> sahin_h: yup
<sahin_h> arunkale: well maybe you need the extra not so legal win32codecs.
<arunkale> alright, installing
<arunkale> w32codecs
<sahin_h> arunkale: yep
<arunkale> thanks
<sahin_h> arunkale: np
<sahin_h> arunkale: I forgot to mention a usful link, if you need help for installation...
<sui> have a nice day... got to work :|
<sahin_h> arunkale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs?highlight=%28codec%29
<arunkale> sahin_h: i just did a apt-get install w32codecs
<arunkale> should i cancel that?
<sahin_h> arunkale: Ok, that will be fine.
<arunkale> do i need to restart x after installing that?
<arunkale> because the avi file is still not working
<sahin_h> arunkale: Nope.
<sahin_h> arunkale: I've no idea. Personaly I use mplayer as a media player.
<sahin_h> arunkale: However I saw some files in the past, which was no good for mplayer too.
<arunkale> alright, thanks though
<arunkale> i havent had any problems playing other avi files though
<sophy> I've finished to install kubuntu, I'm astonished that it doesn't detect any update to do... ?
<nosrednaekim> sophy: you need to update your package lists first
<toxidas> hi everyone
<toxidas> i cannot write to maxtor onetouch usb and cannot change perm on the device
<toxidas> how can i write to the device (it's formatted ntfs)
<toxidas> i have to backup something but cannot write plz someone help me?
<toxidas> any ideas anyone?
<ubuntu_> hi toxidas
<toxidas> hi
<flaccid> !fuse-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<toxidas> do i have to do it everytime when i connect to usb or just for once
<flaccid> once. please read
<toxidas> ok thanx
<flaccid> np
<toxidas> no luck
<toxidas> i did it but still cannot write
<flaccid> what does it say
<toxidas> unable to mount new volume it says
<flaccid> google that
<toxidas> ok
<toxidas> is it ok if i format it to fat 32
<toxidas> than i can access can i?
<flaccid> are you a member of the fuse group?
<toxidas> no
<flaccid> sure you can make it fat32
<nosrednaekim> toxidas: yeah... if you don't want to store anything over 4 gigabites on it
<GoodLife> hallo
<flaccid> you need to be a member of the fuse group
<toxidas> it's 200 gb cannot waste it :)
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: you can do more than 4gb no problem
<nosrednaekim> I mean, per file.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> that WAS a unclear
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> doesnt the LBA partition type allow larger files
<nosrednaekim> IDK.... I always just head 4GB
<nosrednaekim> *heard
<vlt> Hello. In which file does KDE store the user depending settings for screen resolution and monitor freq?
<vlt> I need to change them but cannot open the Display Module in System Settings.
<flaccid> vlt: controlled by xorg in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vlt> flaccid: No, I mean the KDE user setting
<flaccid> um
<nosrednaekim> vlt: oh... like the dynamically changeable resolution?
<brad_> So how can I get to the sound mixer?
<flaccid> brad_: run kmix
<awen> vlt: https://launchpad.net/bugs/136563
<vlt> nosrednaekim: There are several user accounts on the machine. When I log in to kde as one certain user I get odd 86.4kHz interlaced display. But only for the one user. It must be a KDE seting.
<nosrednaekim> vlt: hmm ok, odd.
<flaccid> try #kde
<flaccid> its possible to change res in the module without admin mode, not sure how it works with a user setting
<Jucato> is this on Feisty or Gutsy?
<awen> vlt: try the suggestion and see if you can get into display-settings
<brad_> well that worked but damn... I turned my volume down, and now it will not go back up.
<vlt> awen: This is 6.06 LTS here.
<Jucato> oh...
* waylandbill waves at Jucato
<Jucato> waylandbill!!!
<brad_> Any thoughts? All my volume sliders are up, that I can see... is there another setting someplace?
<vlt> awen: Can't find the suggestion you spoke of. What do you mean?
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how can I understand, am I using xgl desktop
<awen> vlt: intalling python2.5-dev package
<stamen> I have installed the xglserver
<waylandbill> brad_: try turning them down and then turn them back up
<nosrednaekim> vlt: see if this has what you want ".kde/share/config/displayconfigrc"
<stamen> but now how I can test it
<brad_> waylandbill: No effect.
<nosrednaekim> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<waylandbill> brad_: silly question maybe, but you don't have the sound muted do ya?
<brad_> No, and I can hear it.
<brad_> The volume is just REALLY low.
<flaccid> try alsamixer in a konsole
<waylandbill> flaccid:  that was my next idea
<vlt> nosrednaekim: That looks fine. The other users lack this file. I'll try to edit/remove it. Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> vlt: ok.. great
<brad_> Yeah, okay, that worked.
<brad_> I have no idea how the volume got set so low....
<brad_> And it's odd the same slider isn't available in kmix, no?
<flaccid> i guess so yeah
<owl> hi
<waylandbill> brad_: interesting that kmix couldn't set the volume
<nosrednaekim> brad_: right click on the mixer and make sure all the channels are enabled
<brad_> Ah, well there you go.
<waylandbill> man.. I know I must've been busy this week. 49 updates available. :-)
<brad_> Now I just wonder how it got so low.
<brad_> But that is less of a big deal, thanks for the help.
<brad_> And now kmix is back in the system tray, for whatever reason it was gone before...
<waylandbill> maybe you had quit the program previously.
<wckdkl0wn> is there any easy way to convert avi to dvd?
<llutz> wckdkl0wn: avidemux
<wckdkl0wn> does that have a gui interface?
<llutz> yes
<wckdkl0wn> and that converts more then just avi right?
<llutz> wckdkl0wn: it has documention too :)
<wckdkl0wn> llutz: ok ty
<hayami> i know that this is not the channel, but can anyone help me finding a song? i don't know the name :(
<hayami> i tried in kubuntu-offtopic but no one helps me pls
<waylandbill> anyone know what release will most likely have kde 4?
<jussi01> waylandbill: I would say hardy..
<jussi01> thats what i would expect anyway
<waylandbill> just curious. like fine wine, shouldn't be rushed. :_
<waylandbill> :)
<jussi01> Hmmm, does anyone know where the setting is to make firefox start fullscreen?
<jussi01> (maximised?
<melkor> I've got a 1500 budget for a laptop, I'm considering a mac.  Can they run KDE?
<jussi01> melkor: they can, but why not buy a dell with ubuntu on it and support it?
<melkor> Dell comes with ubuntu?
<jussi01> melkor: yes, it does
<jussi01> melkor: which countryare you in?
<melkor> US
<melkor> I normally don't have so much for a computer and macs are expensive.
<jussi01> melkor: www.dell.com/open
<mendred> melkor: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04
<waylandbill> melkor: I bought my laptop for $500, deleted windows and installed linux. It can be done inexpensively with a little research and a little patience.
<jussi01> Just try to buy compatible hardware, ie, nvidia, intel etc
<jussi01> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<alejandro> thanks soa2ii
<nosrednaekim> melkor: macs are nice.... so are the dell 1420's though
<waylandbill> I own ati and nvidia cards. I prefer nvidia.
<melkor> damn could you imagine putting freedos on a brand new computer
<waylandbill> melkor: just put that in a virtual machine. I'm sure it can't use that much system resources. :-)
<nosrednaekim> melkor: did you find the ubuntu ones though?
<melkor> It sounds like the same dos that would run warcraft on 2 megs of ram
<melkor> yes I'm checking them out now.
<Daisuke-Laptop> someone say 1420?
<melkor> waylandbill I have a budget, if It was comin out of my pocket I might do likewise.
<Daisuke-Laptop> melkor: i think they offer freedos because for some reason they aren't allowed to offer a system with *no* os, so they include one that's useless :D
<melkor> :)
<Karti> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bfernandez> hi
<wckdkl0wn> wahts the command in konsole to display sysinfo?
<Kasho> can i helpme
<Kasho> anybody with ati 9950?
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: which kind of system information?
<wckdkl0wn> just basic stats
<hayami> can anyone help me finding a song? no one could in offtopic pls
<Jucato> there's lspci for one. if you want a graphical app for that, you can use kinfocenter
<wckdkl0wn> cpu type graphics, mem, hd, etc
<hayami> i have a video but there's no name pls help :(
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: there are different commands for that. like cat /proc/cpuinfo for CPU, free for memory, etc
<melkor> Is there any reason to have 4 gigs of ram if you don't play video games or edit high defenition photos?
<nosrednaekim> wckdkl0wn: "lshw"
<Jucato> that too :)
<Jucato> lspci also
<Jucato> ok lshw shws everything ehehe
<Jucato> my bad :P
<Daisuke-Laptop> melkor: there's no reason to buy 4gb of ram if you're using a 32-bit OS
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<melkor> Is it worth it to run a 64bit os?
<zipper> uuuh
<zipper> new kernel image
<Daisuke-Laptop> that all depends on what OS you're talking about
<zipper> in repositories
<Daisuke-Laptop> and whether you do anything that will require 4gb of ram :D
<lokpest> anybode here knows whats the first release of kubuntu whit kde4 in it, if it gonna be in Hardy Heron
<Daisuke-Laptop> hardy at the earliest
<Daisuke-Laptop> because it won't be gutsy
<melkor> Ill probably run ubuntu, and I assume they have a 64bit version
* techbw asks is it possible to switch between kde and wmaker on kubuntu, if wmaker has been installed, and how would i do it
<nosrednaekim> no, they do not have a 64bit version installed
<Daisuke-Laptop> melkor: yes they do, but that leaves the second part of the question :)
<techbw> yes kubuntu does have 64bit version
<Arwen> Hey guys, is KControl linked to in the KMenu anywhere?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. but I don'tthink Dell loads it
<zipper> 64bit is better than 32bit when it's used properly. However, its still pretty new and the support isnt as good as it with 32bit
<Daisuke-Laptop> Arwen: nope
<zipper> melkor,
<Arwen> :-\
<lokpest> so nothing said/planed before its released
<zipper> +is
<techbw> you need a diffirent cd for the 64bit version. can be ordered through shipit
<zipper> just download a 64bit kernel image?
<zipper> or compile it yourself
<techbw> that too
<wckdkl0wn> is there plugins for konversation that will allow me to post sysinfo? like basics
<hayami> techbw
<hayami> can you help me?
<melkor> I would d/load the 64bit install disk.  All I really run that demands anything is gimp for webpage quality pictures
<techbw> i am a newbe too, so shoot and maybe i can
<hayami> well, i know you'll be mad with me
<hayami> but is from a song, :(
<hayami> i can't find it
<melkor> or python for numerical calculations
<inaety> techbw: you want wmaker?
<zipper> melkor, yeah... probably the best way to go. Fresh install with 64bit
<hayami> can you tell me the name? or something like that?
<hayami> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8JZ9zgcmQ8&mode=related&search=A
<hayami> is the song from that video pls help :(
<techbw> yeah, much lighter than kde on PII machine
<zipper> i know that one
<zipper> damn, whats the name
<Daisuke-Laptop> is this ##music now?
<inaety> techbw: okay just install it with adept or better yet, konsole...then log out and the kubuntu splash thing should come up...choose which desktop enviroment you want to login and then login
<zipper> georgie something
<zipper> had a really wierd music video
<inaety> Daisuke-Laptop: apparently
<techbw> inaety --> I did do that, but when installed says can't run on xwindow
<hydrogen> I've yet to meet a desktop user who needed >4GB of ram or 64bit support
<zipper> it's not the original one though
<zipper> it's some sort of a remix
<Daisuke-Laptop> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<techbw> inaety-->probably didn't download all the required files
<zipper> hayami,
<Arwen> ....part of kcontrol requires python-dev
<Arwen> something's not right
<inaety> techbw: try "sudo aptitude install wmaker
<inaety> "
<techbw> inaety-->will do.
<techbw> what's kde3 like
<inaety> techbw: awesome
<Daisuke-Laptop> what are you using?
<Daisuke-Laptop> still stuck in the days of kde2?
<Daisuke-Laptop> 3's been out for a while now
<Daisuke-Laptop> a long while, in fact
<inaety> techbw: kde4 is coming out in october...
<hayami> yeah man
<techbw> ouch....what is coming out not kubuntu 7.07??
<Daisuke-Laptop> 7.07 would have come out two months ago
<arctanx> 7.10's already out
<hayami> tell me friend :P
<Daisuke-Laptop> 7.10 is coming out next month.
<techbw> so that would be 3 i presume
<arctanx> oh really
<techbw> kde3 that is
<inaety> techbw: kde4 is coming out, which is a desktop enviroment, and that is installed on top of ubuntu
<Daisuke-Laptop> 7.10 is not out, it is still in testing.
<arctanx> confused, sorry
<inaety> Daisuke-Laptop: is 7.10 gonna be with kde4?
<Daisuke-Laptop> no
<inaety> how boring
<hayami> what's up zipper :P do you have a clue for the song? :(
<Daisuke-Laptop> 8.04 will be the first release with kde4
<zipper> hayami, read upwards from where i highlighted you
<hayami> it's a remix?
<techbw> I have taken a liking to kubuntu...it is the only os excluding dsl-linux, that will run on this old laptop not even ubuntu installs....only kubuntu
<hayami> =o but you know the original song name?
<zipper> yeah
<hydrogen> Daisuke-Laptop: *might be the first release wtih kde4
<techbw> it met an unfortunate accident with a glass of juice
<zipper> i'm not sure
<hayami> tell me and maybe that could be :P
<inaety> techbw: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same OS just one with kde and the other gnome...wmaker is faster than all of those
<hayami> sometimes happens :P
<zipper> as i said, i'm thinking "gor..." "gorgie..". I also remember something about it having a lot of "'" in it like "Go' rg' ie"
<hayami> =o
<zipper> really cant remember
<Karti> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Arwen> ...there's a bunch of sections in kcontrol that don't load. Anyone else having this issue?
<techbw> inaety-->I know they are the same just the desktop differs...but for some reason ubuntu hangs on install when selecting time zone, and anyways I prefer KDE, I feel alot more comfy using it, as well as I get alot more software to actually run, including wine, which I can't get running on ubuntu not sure why, but not a priority
<Karti> Quick one.....looking for links to get flash on Firefox on 64 bit Kubuntu but without using alien
<BluesKaj> yeah zipper I installed gutsy 64 bit , cuz x86 version wouldn't recognize my hardware and X would fail , tried several times but I succumbed ti the 64 bit version ...Konq is awful as a browser  even with IPv6 disabled ,and google earth isn't working altho i do have DRI
<inaety> techbw: weird...but yeah since your computer is...slow then wmaker is a good choice...so might be enlightenment
<inaety> techbw: http://www.enlightenment.org/
<hayami> zipper but you see that there are some parts singing something?
<Karti> cancel,,,,,,,,,,found it
<BluesKaj> still searching for a google earth fix
<hayami> can you tell me what does he say? i can't understand very well
<techbw> inaety-->have not hear of enlightenment, but will try, I like window maker, so will try that and mabe install enlightenment at a later stage.  going offline, so thanks for the help will be back thnks
<carlo> Hi
<melkor> Can you dual boot a 32bit kernel / or a 64bit?
<inaety> techbw: good luck
<techbw> lol--->thanks....need the luck when it comes to this machine. maybe will migrate most my machines to linux, as except one, which I use for work, got no choice there
<Arwen> melkor,  yes, but they have to be on separate partitions
<Arwen> because your 64-bit kernel will need 64-bit daemons/tools/etc
<techbw> nice learning new things, and as in the Matrix change is inevitable lol
* techbw greets everyone with a wave and wishes all well
<clintc_home> I have an external usb audio device that shows up as card1 (I have no card0) under /proc/asound/ what is the correct setting for System setting | sound system | override device location
<zipper> hayami, i can try...
<zipper> not that clear
<weyersrw> mornin all
<hayami> please zipper that would be awesome
<zipper> "You don't stop"
<zipper> over and over again
* TECKBW is back to ask another question
<TECKBW> how can i install codecs for playing various movies divx-->xvid-->etc
<melkor> It is a little messed up, dells windows version have more options, like bluetooth.  The linux boxes don't have bluetooth?
<hayami> i thought so, but nothing apperars but thanks zipper
<zipper> but i dont think the original songs name was "you don't stop"
<zipper> it was something else
<zipper> i think
<Arwen> melkor,  hmm? Linux has bluetooth support. Kind of.
<TECKBW> inaety-->where can I get codecs for video formats xvid and divx
<zipper> weyersrw, morning?! It's 4pm =P
<TECKBW> inaety-->busy with the install of window maker now
<hayami> where are you from zipper =o
<zipper> denmark
<Daisuke-Laptop> melkor: mine has bluetooth
<TECKBW> inaety-->wmaker installed and working---runing on another session
<weyersrw> mornin here just got up could be afternoon
<Daisuke-Laptop> (inspiron 1420n)
<aguitel> TECKBW , go http://www.ubuntu.cymaho.com/category/multimedia/
<melkor> cool, with the windows installs they let you select models of bluetooth
<Minnozz> ok, I need help now... kubuntu won't start anymore (I get a black screen), only recovery mode works. This happened after I installed nvidia drivers to get beryl working
<melkor> What about Infra red?
<weyersrw> zipper you seem to be the instigator here
<zipper> weyersrw, not really
<weyersrw> ok
<aguitel> Minnozz ,youe problem are xorg file
<weyersrw> blowed up by Nvidia
<aguitel> Minnozz, restore the xorg backup
<Minnozz> aguitel: how do I do that? I just installed linux for the first time yesterday...
<Arwen> how do I set a default away message in Konversation?
<aguitel> Minnozz ,type en the konsole :sudo /etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Minnozz> aguitel: I already removed beryl and the nvidia driver from the console (with some luck)
<ctothej> if I use truecrypt on a network share, can multiple computers mount the same volume at the same time?
<Minnozz> aguitel: thanks, I'm gonna try that
<Arwen> ctothej, only if decryption is handled by the server and not the clients
<aguitel> Minnozz, if you not see the konsole type ctrl +alt +f2
<aguitel> Minnozz ,and then ctrl+alt+ f7 to return normal window
<ctothej> Arwen: ahh, hmm. that would be an issue as the network drive is a NAS drive with no server smarts :(
<gridl0ck> atl+f7 is all he needs
<aguitel> Minnozz ,delete automatix !!!!
<aguitel> ok
<TECKBW> inaety--shows what a noob i am, started wmaker, and kicked myself out of kde
<Minnozz> aguitel: does this work from the totally black screen I get when trying to boot kubuntu the normal way? (there's only a cursor)
<Minnozz> or do I need the recovery mode
<ctothej> Arwen: If I were to set it up on a server, I would set it up so that the server mounts the truecrypt drive, and then makes it accessible to other computers right?
<Arwen> yes
<aguitel> Minnozz, try to boot in the command opcion
<TECKBW> don't know if it is still running on the other session, but will check l8ter
<inaety> TECKBW: haha
<aguitel> Minnozz ,command line opcion in the boot screem
<ctothej> cool thx
<Minnozz> aguitel: ok thanks
<Minnozz> aguitel: and what's with automatix?
<Arwen> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<TECKBW> anaety-->will still have to get the theme right, don't like the default look.
<inaety> TECKBW: if you hit ctrl+alt+FXX it will show you other sessions...f7 ++ are dedicated to xorg
<aguitel> Minnozz , uninstall automatix2 ,sudo aptitude purge automatix2
<ctothej> Arwen: do you know of any ways to have crossplatform seemless encryption of single files?
<ctothej> Arwen: not entire volumes
<TECKBW> anaety --> I did that, but when I switched back to ctrl+alt+f7 it was also wmaker session
<Arwen> ctothej, no, not really
<inaety> TECKBW: yeah those kind of DE need tweaking...and if you end up liking to tweak you would then enjoy fluxbox which is probably lighter than wmaker
<ctothej> Arwen: ok, thanks
<Minnozz> aguitel: thanks, I'm going to try those things now
<inaety> TECKBW: then it should be fine...
<TECKBW> anaety-->will check those out, I have used wmaker before so fairly familiar with it.  but it requires alot of tweaking to get the look just like u want it to.
<aguitel> Minnozz ,remember: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aguitel> Minnozz ,every times you install some shi.. make backup from this file
<inaety> TECKBW: yeah but it will be okay, and it's "inaety" :P
<Minnozz> one more question: when I'm in the recovery console, I don't have to type a password. Does this mean that my root account has no password or is this normal? =S
<Minnozz> aguitel: ok
<TECKBW> inaety-->;-P sorry,
<weyersrw> I have a c600 and would like to load fluxbox
<inaety> TECKBW: heh
<inaety> TECKBW: what is your IRC client
<TECKBW> inaety-->konversation
<inaety> TECKBW: just type "ina" and then hit tab
<TECKBW> inaety-->do u know how to install codecs for mplayer
<inaety> TECKBW: which ones
<TECKBW> k will try if i get myself kicked out of kde...and can't open konversation in wmaker then will log back into kde
<Minnozz> aguitel: one more question: when I'm in the recovery console, I don't have to type a password. Does this mean that my root account has no password or is this normal? =S
<aguitel> Minnozz, no probem with this
<Arwen> Minnozz, runlevel 1 bypasses root passwords
<Arwen> if you want some kind of security on it, I recommend passwording the boot entry
<Minnozz> Arwen: well it's not a problem for me, everyone in my house would run away screaming when they see anything other than WinXP, let alone a console
<Arwen> hehe
<Minnozz> I'm going to try to fix it, cya soon (I hoop)
<TECKBW> inaety-->my machine does not seem to like opening two sessions, might be a ram issue, not much ram in the machine, so there might not be enough for both kde and wmaker to run simultaniously
<inaety> TECKBW: you should be able to run konversation in wmaker
<Karti> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<inaety> TECKBW: open a terminal and type "konversation"
<TECKBW> yeah, I can, but can't have both kde and wmaker running together, so staying on kde for now till I av some time to customise wmaker
<adrian_> !kolab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kolab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TECKBW> inaety -->how to I install media codecs...looked in adept, but can't seem to locate them
<TECKBW> inaety-->is there an apt-get codec...or somthing similar that I can use.  like apt-get install divx
<inaety> TECKBW: oh one second
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | TECKBW
<ubotu> TECKBW: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inaety> TECKBW: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<BluesKaj> TECKBW:  sudo apt-get install xine-extracodecs libdvdcss w32codecs
<Arwen> TECKBW, you probably want libxine1-ffmpeg, w32codecs, libdvdcss2, and mplayer
<TECKBW> i think they are both enabled will check the etc/apt/config file
<TECKBW> anaety-->they are enabled going to try install now
<ausmedia> hi guys, anyone here know anything about apache2?
<inaety> TECKBW: okay do what BluesKaj said
<inaety> anyone know about freevo? http://pastebin.com/m6374e0e1
* BluesKaj forgets a few letters , correction: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<Arwen> BluesKaj, that's libxine1-ffmpeg
<Arwen> thanks
<BluesKaj> yup
<TECKBW> inaety-->does not install says not availble or discontinued
<inaety> TECKBW: ^^
<Arwen> libdvdcss2 and w32codecs aren't shipped with Ubuntu
<Arwen> or available for that matter
<Arwen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> TECKBW:  maybe some additional repos are required in your sources.list , like the above
<arthur> HI AL
<TECKBW> inaety-->will check out where I can get the repos, because I have alot of video that is produced using xvid or divx.
<arctanx> to be realistic, the only legal piece of video I've found encoded in divx is the starcraft2 trailer. go figure. *goes to bed*
<inaety> TECKBW: just use medibuntu
<Arwen> DivX/XviD need to die already :-\
<TECKBW> inaety--> would i have to re-install to use medibuntu???
<Arwen> same with MP3
<Arwen> TECKBW, no... it's a set of extra repositories
<Arwen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Minnozz> aguitel: i'm back again
<Minnozz> it didn't work...
<inaety> thanks Arwen
<Arwen> ick, VLC doesn't like running in KDE
<aguitel> Minnoz ,the problen maby is there no backup file are
<TECKBW> oh! I thought it was ubuntu's commercial version where media codecs and would be for sale
<Minnozz> aguitel: there is no /etc/x11/ directory...
<Arwen> heh, commercial version? :-)
<inaety> Arwen: vlc is the worst
<aguitel> Minnozz, is X11 ,not x11
<Arwen> inaety, well, it's got problems. Can't say it's the worst though. Xine is infinitely worse.
<BluesKaj> TECKBW:  perhaps you could try Avidemux , Tovid , Acidrip ...these good options to explore if you're doing video editing to dvd etc.
<Arwen> (DVDs are one of those things that needs to die too)
<Minnozz> aguitel: I did 'ls' in the etc directory and there was no folder that started with an  X
<Arwen> Minnozz, uh oh, you don't even have X? :-\
<aguitel> Minnozz, is there maby ocult
<BluesKaj> Arwen:  why ? DVDs are one of those things that needs to die too
<Arwen> BluesKaj, because they use 10 year old technology.
<TECKBW> Arwen-->you have alot of hate for things that are used in every day life,  I know DVD's are going to be obsolete in the comming years but leave the hate at home.
<inaety> Arwen: but a lot of programs are built of xine...well use libxine
* TECKBW says arwen needs a chill pill
<Arwen> TECKBW, when things are obsolete, you should let them rest in peace. MPEG-2 has been superceded several times over.
<Minnozz> Arwen: I don't know, the only thing i did with fresh kubuntu install was installing beryll, updating, installing nvidia drivers, removing beryl and removing nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> well, we're using pretty old tecnology bsaed on a compute languge written in the 50s , namely Unix :)
<Arwen> heh
<Arwen> Linux Is Not UniX? :-P
<Minnozz> aguitel: how can I scroll the console up? I can't see all results from ls
<TECKBW> Arwen--> Maybe so but I can't choose the format that I get given, I just view the content in whatever format that is given to me
<BluesKaj> there wouldn't be any linix without unix
<Arwen> *shrug*
<BluesKaj> hehe
<aguitel> Minnoz ,you are in command line?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, but for the most part, Linux has superceded Unix (although Solaris and OS X are still around).
* BluesKaj shrugs 
<Minnozz> aguitel: yes I am (other pc)
<aguitel> Minnozz ,in the command line is not possible
<Arwen> Minnozz, you need to use some kind of abstraction. Like screen or less.
* TECKBW says thanks to all especially inaety for the help, and Arwen chill...lifes supposed to be fun
<Minnozz> ok but that's not the biggest problem
<inaety> TECKBW: heh
* TECKBW cheers all
<Arwen> chill? heh
<BluesKaj> TECKBW:  are you transcoding avi files to mpeg ?
<Minnozz> why don't I have a /etc/x11/ dir?
<Arwen> Minnozz, capital X
<Arwen> maybe a bad script killed it
<kcg> hi there, i have a question on php5 as module in apache2 under kubuntu
<TECKBW> nope, I get given videos to view, and document, so I don't do any editing only viewing
<Arwen> you could try apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Minnozz> is that (no X11 folder) the reason that kubuntu won't start properly?
<kcg> I have definitely installed php5 and  libapache2-mod-php5, but when typed "apache2 -l" php is not listed as a module
<weyersrw> ta ta
<Arwen> Minnozz, almost definitely :-)
<Minnozz> ok, I'll try to reinstall
<Minnozz> brb
* TECKBW says cheers again c u all l8ter
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Questiontime! =)
<Daisuke-Laptop> did someone install the server edition by mistake?
<x_link> I use Kubuntu 32-bits, should I change to 64-bits?
<Daisuke-Laptop> x_link: two questions on that.  do you do anything that can really take advantage of a 64-bit os?  and do you have a ton of ram that the 32-bit version can't see?
<BluesKaj> x_link:  are you happy with the 32bit version ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> >4gb that is
<Daisuke-Laptop> and that's the third question
<Minnozz> Arwen: ok I reinstalled xserver-xorg
<Minnozz> rebooting now
<x_link> BluesKaj: I'm more than happy.
<Arwen> Minnozz, you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as well
<x_link> Daisuke-Laptop: It was just a question =9
<jcs7778> How do you install a new kde style?
<Daisuke-Laptop> x_link: then there's no reason to switch
<Minnozz> Arwen: what does that do?
<x_link> Okej.
<BluesKaj> x_link: I'm running 64 bit Gutsy and I
<Arwen> Minnozz, resets/regenerates configuration files
<Daisuke-Laptop> x_link: yes, but there are different answers for different people based on their needs
<x_link> Daisuke-Laptop: 32-bits only supports up to 4GB RAM, right?
<Minnozz> Arwen: ok i'll try
<Arwen> quick KDE question: where can I control startup apps?
<BluesKaj> m disappointed
<Daisuke-Laptop> x_link: correct
<x_link> Daisuke-Laptop: Okej, I understand.
<kcg> any one got an idea on that apache2 problem?
<x_link> And I don't need more than 4GB RAM, so I will keep 32-bits =)
<Daisuke-Laptop> i remember when the first mainstream 32-bit OSes came out...  we didn't think the industry would ever hit the limit on that.
<kcg> repost: im trying to install php as a module of apache2, i followed the guide in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Apache_HTTP_Server but it doesn't seem to work
<BluesKaj> does anyone need 4G ram for everyday use ...doubt it
<Gerrit> Hello. My wireless card (Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 BG) is not working. It says: radio off. How do I turn the radio on?
<StevenR> Gerrit: what says "radio off" ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> BluesKaj: if "everyday use" means "for daily use at pixar" then sure, but for the most part, you're fine
<Daisuke-Laptop> and i have to hop in the shower.
<Gerrit> StevenR: iwconfig
<Gerrit> eth0     radio off   ESSID:""
<StevenR> Gerrit: iwconfig can probably turn the radio on
<Gerrit> how?
<Daisuke-Laptop> StevenR: is the wireless switch on the front of you laptop on?
<Daisuke-Laptop> oops
<Gerrit> I tried but couldnt find
<Daisuke-Laptop> Gerrit, i mean
<Daisuke-Laptop> sorry Steve-O
<Minnozz> Arwen: which video card driver do I need to chose?
<BluesKaj> 1G ram is plenty for my requirements
<Arwen> Minnozz, whichever one matches your card
<Daisuke-Laptop> 640k should be enough for anybody!
<Minnozz> Arwen: I have an nVidia EN7900GT, is 'nv' the driver?
<Daisuke-Laptop> ...unless of course you actually want to DO something :D
<BluesKaj> Bill Gates 1990 ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> nv for now, yes
<Arwen> Minnozz, should be "nvidia"
<Arwen> or "nv" if you never installed the proprietary one
<Minnozz> nvidia is not in the list
<Daisuke-Laptop> Arwen: not if he doesn't have the proprietary :)
<Minnozz> ok i'll chose nv
<Daisuke-Laptop> and i see you've covered that and once again i'm slow
<Arwen> heh
<Daisuke-Laptop> shower time then over to the parents' house
<Daisuke-Laptop> i get the joyous task of cooking lunch :D
<Arwen> "cooking" lunch? :-P
<Minnozz> Arwen: do I need kernel framebuffer?
<Arwen> Minnozz, probably not
<Minnozz> ok :)
<Arwen> in fact, almost definitely not
<Daisuke-Laptop> Arwen: yes.  i'm cooking steak and eggs on mom's netburst P4.
<Daisuke-Laptop> ...
<Arwen> heh
<xsion> www.newszone.eu.tt
<BluesKaj> wifey just cooked me bacon
<melkor> are there nvidia drivers that work for 64bit systems?
<Arwen> xsion, nice try
<BluesKaj> &eggs ... a treat
<Arwen> melkor, um, both drivers are 64-bit compatible
<Daisuke-Laptop> my girlfriend doesn't cook.  she's getting better though, i'm teaching her :D
<BluesKaj> think i'm going back to x86 ...64bit isn't ready for primetime
<Arwen> get a new girlfriend :-P
<aguitel> anyone helpme for compile compiz?
<Daisuke-Laptop> no way
<Arwen> aguitel, compile? no, never tried that
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm actually thinking of upgrading the one i've got to fiancee
<iskaldur> hi, im a linux noob, just installed 7.04, and knetworkmanager is giving me a "no network device found"...any help?
<aguitel> Arwen, how i know if my video card support 3d?
<Arwen> aguitel, read the specs
<Arwen> (standard hardware answer)
<Daisuke-Laptop> aguitel: a newer nvidia?  if it doesn't support 3d, you should get your money back.
<iskaldur> i tried googling for it, but i just see a bunch of bug reports related to it, not a solution
<aguitel> is old video card
<Daisuke-Laptop> ah
<Daisuke-Laptop> what model?
<aguitel> tnt2 32meg
<aguitel> RIVA TNT2 Model 64
<Daisuke-Laptop> while it *may* support rudimentary 3d, don't try beryl or compiz.
<Minnozz> Arwen: wow that were a lot of questions
<Minnozz> I hope it works now
<aguitel> ok
<Minnozz> Arwen: it works!
<Minnozz> Arwen, aguitel: thanks a lot for your help
<aguitel> Minnozz , it fix?
<Minnozz> aguitel: yes I get my desktop now
<Minnozz> a lot better than a black monitor :)
<aguitel> Minnozz ,make  backup from xorg.conf file
<Minnozz> wait, i'll come on IRC from that pc
<Minnozz> brb
<kcg> hello, has anyone got an idea of php on apache2 in kubuntu?
<jimmacdonald> I have an interesting problem.
<Arwen> maybe you'll get an interesting solution.
<jimmacdonald> everytime I unplug my laptop when it tries to do a shut down after a period of inactivity, rather than shutting down I get a black screen with what looks like a bunch of dmesg entries
<jimmacdonald> stating problems with ACPI and my usb driver.
<jimmacdonald> I looked in dmesg after restart  and those entries are not there./
<jimmacdonald> anyone got any ideas?
<Datradan> Hi!
<kkathman> hmm been awhile since Ive been over here on the kubuntu side - did they move /opt/kde3/share/sounds  somewhere else ??
<Datradan> anyone know some programe to make iso?
<Psycoshot> Does anyone here know how to make a folder/menu on KIBA-DOCK?
<jimmacdonald>  additional info: in order to regain control of the computer I have to hardboot it twice.....
<Minnozz> Arwen: oops, I was a little bit too early... my screen got all white...
<arun> Is there any good software to convert AVI videos into MPEG or OGG format?
<llutz> arun: avidemux
<arun> llutz: thanks :) is it easy to use?
<Arwen> Minnozz, hmm
<llutz> arun: ... better than commandline :) needs some learning, but not too heavy stuff
<Arwen> pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arun> llutz: alright, thanks a lot!
<arun> is it in the repos?
<llutz> it should be
<Minnozz> Arwen: how can I do that?
<Arwen> eh?
<arun> llutz: which format should i convert into? mpeg or ogg/ogm
<Minnozz> I can't see anything except white
<Daisuke-Laptop> ogm isn't a format, it's a container
<Arwen> arun, um, you can convert an AVI into OGG very easily using ogmmerge from ogmtools
<llutz> arun: what do you intend to do with the videos? just for playing it on PC, OGG will be fine. for standalones maybe mpeg will be more common
<Arwen> but I don't think that's what you want
<Daisuke-Laptop> ogg theora is probably what you'd want for pc
<Arwen> Theora sucks on so many levels..
<Daisuke-Laptop> Arwen: just clarifying what he meant by ogg
<Arwen> ok
<Daisuke-Laptop> if you want the most compatibility, go with mpeg, or *possibly* xvid (as some set-top boxes can play it)
<Arwen> or just hook your PC up to your TV
<Arwen> I always wondered what was so hard about that :-\
<arun> llutz: i want to convert some avi videos i have into ogg without losing quality (should look good after conversion as well).. what should i use? avidemux or ogmtools
<Arwen> arun, .... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Container_Format
<Daisuke-Laptop> Arwen: i can't do that, i've been trying
<arun> there's nothing on that page Arwen
<kkathman> Is there a how-to for kubuntu on removing beryl and using compiz-fusion?
<Arwen> arun, also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lossy_Compression
<Arwen> you're asking the wrong questions
<Arwen> you're asking invalid questions
<arun> ah
<arun> sorry
<arun> i just want to convert from avi into an open format
<arun> what would be the best way to do it
<Arwen> AVI is an open format
<kkathman> Arwen:  do you know if there is a wiki on compiz-fusion + kubuntu,  all the Google links seem to just show ubuntu
<Arwen> kkathman, sorry, no idea
<kkathman> k thanks
<milton> hello
<kkathman> Arwen:  fyi - dug a little deeper:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kkathman> its for BOTH ubuntu and kubuntu
<Arwen> oh, hehe
<kkathman> hi milton :)
<milton> hello
<milton> first time on kubuntu chat
<Arwen> Milton wrote Paradise Lost didn't he?
<milton> yes
<milton> i htink
<milton> i am lost
<milton> getting to know linux at the moment..
<Arwen> heh, we all had to
<milton> yeah, really?
<arun> !avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> I'm still learning KDE, I just switched yesterday.
<arun> Arwen: switched to kde?
<Arwen> yeah
<milton> really, yesterday
<milton> me just this morning...
<Arwen> milton, hehe
<milton> trying to adjust
<emilsedgh> ah, the wonderfull world of KDE, you just had to customize and personilize it :P
<Arwen> arun, you're looking for http://avidemux.org ?
<milton> pretty cool thought
<Arwen> emilsedgh, heh. GTK+ stuff is pissing me off though.
<arun> Arwen: no, i got that.. i thought there might be a guide or something in the community documentation
<milton> what is gtk?
<Arwen> no, because we don't recommend destroying video by transcoding it
<emilsedgh> Arwen: you still had to use some stuff from GTK+ and gnome, like inkscape
<Arwen> milton, on Linux and similar, most GUI apps are either written in Gnu ToolKit or TrollTech QT.
<emilsedgh> !info gtk+
<ubotu> Package gtk+ does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<emilsedgh> eh
<Arwen> emilsedgh, yeah I know, but all that GTK stuff misbehaves
<milton> oh
<Arwen> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<darlok> I'm trying to use wget to download a bunch of .pdf files from a password-protected site, but it seems that wget refuses to log into those areas.
<darlok> I've used the http-user and http-password options...
<milton> I was mainly into windows until now..
<Arwen> heh
<milton> yeah
<Daisuke-Laptop> gimp toolkit*
<Arwen> Daisuke-Laptop, it's just called the GNU ToolKit now.
<emilsedgh> milton: that crap os?
<SlimeyPete> Gnu image manipulation program ToolKit ;)
<Daisuke-Laptop> really...
<Daisuke-Laptop> whoopise :D
<milton> yeah
* Arwen stabs emilsedgh... That's why peope associate Linux with zealotry.
<milton> I get alot of viruses from time to time
<arun> i just tried opening an avi file in avidemux, and it says 'could not open file'
<Arwen> SlimeyPete, GNU's Not Unix Image Manipulation Program Toolkit :-P
<SlimeyPete> gnuimptk...
<Arwen> arun, #avidemux maybe?
<SlimeyPete> doesn't really roll off the tongue
<arun> alright
<kkathman> hey Arwen - whats that command that tells you what's installed?  Equivalent to rpm -qa | grep <name> ??
<Arwen> um... one second
<kkathman> I forgot what it is on buntus ??
<milton> How do I get flash on my browser (konquerer), anybody?
<kkathman> is it dpkg -l |grep ??
<SlimeyPete> with difficulty. It's easier if you use firefox or opera, milton.
<Arwen> kkathman, looks like it
<Arwen> (why are you asking me if you know?)
<milton> hows that?
<SlimeyPete> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<milton> anybody..
<nicolai_> !flash | milton
<ubotu> milton: please see above
<Minnozz> Arwen: It works now, seems like i forgot to deinstall beryl-manager
<Arwen> ah
<SlimeyPete> milton: I've heard that you need to do some fiddling around to get konqueror to see the flash plugin, whereas the other two should just see it once it's installed.
<SlimeyPete> perhaps my info is out-of-date though :)
<emilsedgh> Arwen: thats crap, isnt it?
<MilhousePunkRock> SlimeyPete: I have installed Feisty lately, I think Flash got installed automatically, I did not do anything for it...
<milton> whats with konquerer anyways, why won't it work flash?
<holas> Hi there
<Arwen> That's not really the right question to ask. The real question is to ask Adobe why their flash doesn't play with Konqueror.
<nicolai_> I just installed Flash, but some people need to go to the 'plugins' setting in Konqueror to make it work
<SlimeyPete> milton: Gnash is installed automatically, IIRC. Doesn't work on youtube.
<Karti> Hi all, having a bit of difficulty with a nvidia card. It works fine, just no 3d. When I try to change the "nv" to "nvidia" in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf I loose the screen and have to change it from another terminal. Any ideas? I did install the nvidia-glx and my card is a 7300
<milton> is konquerer a older browser or what?
<Arwen> *sigh*...
<SlimeyPete> milton: it's a minority browser and Adobe/Macromedia don't bother to make sure it's supported, AFAIK
<milton> oh yeah
<Daisuke-Laptop> Karti: did you install the nvidia driver?
<milton> I'll just get opera then
<MilhousePunkRock> SlimeyPete: From what I heard, Apple's safari bases on Konqueror...
<Daisuke-Laptop> yes, okay
<Daisuke-Laptop> now, upon installing, it should have set itself inthe xorg.conf
<Karti> Daisuke-Laptop: I did the aptitude install nvidia-glx
<milton> is konquerer from linux or apple, or what ever?
<nicolai_> Karti: install nvidia glx, then go to  system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> proprietary
<emilsedgh> MilhousePunkRock: Safari's Rendering Engine is named Webkit, which is based on KDE's Rendering Engine named khtml which designed to be used at Konqueror
<Daisuke-Laptop> MilhousePunkRock: not *quite*
<Arwen> !konqueror | milton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ....
<milton> oh
<milton> hehe
<emilsedgh> milton: Konqueror is Pure KDE product
<SlimeyPete> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, but I think it's diverged quite far over its history
<milton> oh
<SlimeyPete> I could be wrong though
<milton> thanks for the info...
<Daisuke-Laptop> SlimeyPete: interesting you should bring that up, apparently khtml and webkit are remerging
<milton> really
<SlimeyPete> Daisuke-Laptop: ah right, hadn't heard that
<MilhousePunkRock> SlimeyPete: I think emilsedgh gave the best explanation...
<milton> well got to go..I have alot of experience to get caught up with..
<Karti> brb
<emilsedgh> :P
<SlimeyPete> milton: have fun :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> time to pack up the lappy
<MilhousePunkRock> On an ancient mainboard, where the I/O ports are not yet color coded, which PS/2 port would you expect to be which=
<emilsedgh> I Think Konqueror could just buzz the world, only if it has some good default options, for example good toolbar's selections and positions...
<soa2ii> hi...
<Daisuke-Laptop> trial and error
<soa2ii> i now got a 5.1 sourround system and my rare-speakers don't give a tone...
<soa2ii> someone an idea?
<Daisuke-Laptop> soa2ii: do you have a 5.1 sound *card*?
<soa2ii> it's a nvidia ck804 chipset
<MilhousePunkRock> emilsedgh: IPv6 should be disabled by default, so new people notice it actually is fast and not install Firefox as the first thing they do in Kubuntu...
<soa2ii> onboard
<SlimeyPete> soa2ii: plugged it into the right socket? sometimes there's a seperate socket for 5.1.
<Daisuke-Laptop> yep, same as my desktop, and i've never gotten it to work either :(
<SlimeyPete> soa2ii: is it a modern PC?
<emilsedgh> MilhousePunkRock: ah, its really has better perfomance againts mozilla firefox...
<soa2ii> not really
<soa2ii> about 2 years old
<nicolai_> soa2ii: Is Kmix set to 6ch under "channel mode"?
<soa2ii> mom
<SlimeyPete> 2 years should be modern enough.
<soa2ii> nicolai_: where exactly?
<MilhousePunkRock> emilsedgh: Still some pages do not work in it, like Firefox vs IE years ago... And the webpanel of my UPnP server does not support Konq, so I still need to have Fx installed...
<soa2ii> no but now...
<soa2ii> the rears dont give a tone... :/
<emilsedgh> MilhousePunkRock: but I have better experience of rendering pages with konqueror, even i see many pages that are screwed up with Gecko/Firefox but are working nice in khtml/konqueror
<soa2ii> hm....
<soa2ii> kmix is now under 6channel mode
<soa2ii> what can i change yet?
<nicolai_> soa2ii: try closing whatever program uses the sound.
<soa2ii> ok
<soa2ii> and then?
<Ace2016> anyone here know a font manager which will preview a piece of sample text in every font on the system???
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: fonts:/ in konqueror :)
<Ace2016> no it has to be text i specify
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: wait a few minutes
<MilhousePunkRock> Ace2016: "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" not good enough?
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: go to system settings->Apperance
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: then go to the font installer section
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: there is a button for this in top of the page :)
<Karti> Hia all, just tried the proprietary radio button and when I restated x I had to go in and edit the xorg.conf again......any ideas?
<Ace2016> emilsedgh: which button? tried them all none seem to add custom text
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: I have it, in top, after the 'Print' button...(thats disbaled, click on a font to enable it)
<soa2ii> i need still some help...
<soa2ii> how can i find out why the rear speakers doesnt work
<Ace2016> emilsedgh: thats is sooo close to what i want, just wish it would allow me to change the text
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: it lets you change the text, doesnt it? let me take a screenshot to show you that i changed the text to 'Test'
<soa2ii> hm ok... i think i'm searching wrong here
<soa2ii> i'm just listening to musikl
<soa2ii> this is stereo and my system has an "upmix" feature
<soa2ii> so it's maybe not linux fault...
<soa2ii> hm doch...
<soa2ii> i need to map the rear speakers on the front ones... how do i do that?
<Ace2016> emilsedgh: oh i found it, i had to click on the T after picking a font, thanks
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: http://i9.tinypic.com/4xyrpq8.png
<emilsedgh> :P
<emilsedgh> Ace2016: you see, KDE Rocks! ;)
<screamx> anyone kno howto use steam on linux
<anon32> on the login screen, how can I make it not remember usernames?
<darlok> I'm trying to use wget to download a bunch of .pdf files from a password-protected site, but it seems that wget refuses to log into those areas.
<darlok> I've used the http-user and http-password options...
<emilsedgh> darlok: why dont you use Konqueror or kget if its hard for you to use wget ?
<soa2ii> is there noone with sound know-how here?!
<darlok> emilsedgh: Because I need to recursively download these files... they're located in several different subdirectories of the website.
<t4m1n0> hello tehre
<winbond> are there any apps for stress testing overclocked cpu and ram ??
<t4m1n0> how can I get an information (version) of a specific package
<nicolai_> t4m1n0: OPen Adept, search for package, look at information
<t4m1n0> nicolai_, what about command line
<tzanger> good afternoon
<nicolai_> t4m1n0: I rarely use commands, so no idea.
<tzanger> I've got a bluetooth mouse with a scroll wheel that won't scroll... Kubuntu already has the zaxismapping lines in xorg.conf, so I'm at a bit of a loss as to how to get the scroll wheel to work
<darlok> Anyone know of any GUI apps that will recursively download specific files from a website?
<tzanger> catting /dev/input/mice shows there's traffic when I move the mouse and click the buttons, but I don't see aqnything when I scroll
<tzanger> is there perhaps some option to hidd I need to give?
<winbond> on lots of linux screenshots i see a software that monitors everything inside the computer, cpu, ram usage, disc space etc, anyone know what the name of it is?
<llutz> winbond: gkrellm
<llutz> winbond: or if you don't want to work with your PC: superkaramba
<winbond> llutz, thank you , i wanna give it a try
<Artimus> I can't even stand having a desktop wallpaper, I just got used to desktop icons.  SuperKaramba would be hell...
<gridl0ck> darlok: gwget
<darlok> gridl0ck: That will only download the entire website, not let me specify WHICH types of files to download.
<AboSamoo1> hi all , I have a prb with taskbar , it disappeared :(
<sophy> how to do so that kubuntu stops to ask me the password of kdewallet ?
<gridl0ck> like wget it has the option for recursive
<darlok> gridl0ck: I know it does, but it doesn't let me say to ONLY download .pdf files, which is what I need.
<gridl0ck> ah ok sorry misunderstood
<gridl0ck> i use the konsole mostly
<darlok> gridl0ck: Well, I've tried using wget, but it won't let me login to the website to download the protected files.
<AboSamoo1> can anyone help me ? I have a prb with taskbar , it disappeared :(. it only appears at startup of KDE :( then disappears totally
* sea_4_ever is addicted to Ktron "must...win...at least once!"
<[Ramy] > can anyone help me ? I have a prb with taskbar , it disappeared :(. it only appears at startup of KDE :( then disappears totally. it was set as auto-hide. how I can recover that , is there any text configuration file to be edited ?:(
<melkor> is it set always on top?
<[Ramy] > melkor , no I put it as Auto-hide then it disappeared totally
<melkor> is anybody here running kde 4?
<melkor> Ramy back when I had windows, the task bar was auto hide and it would pop up only if it was "always on top"
<melkor> You can't even configure it though?  Because you can't right click on it?
<[Ramy] > melkor , that if you want to change that option you have to get the taskbar first ?
<melkor> kcontrol
<clearview> Sysinfo for 'CLEARview-Feisty2': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.26GHz at 2266 MHz (4536 bogomips), , RAM: 315/503MB, 106 proc's, 3.7min up
<melkor> Ramy could you change it in kcontrol, mine doesn't have 'autohide' option
<iskaldur> is there a "restricted drivers manager" in kubuntu?
<iskaldur> im trying to follow a tutorial for ubuntu-gnome that mentions it, but i cant find it =(
<Jucato> iskaldur: there will be in Gutsy (release October
<Jucato> but on feisty, no restricted manager yet
<iskaldur> ah, so how do i do something like get my graphics card recognized?
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iskaldur> i have a intel graphics media accelerator 3100
<iskaldur> =\
<bfernandez> Ati caca
<Jucato> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bfernandez> Ati 9550 in Kubuntu  buuuuu
<Jucato> iskaldur: hm... I believe intel has open source drivers already so there's no need for special drivers to be installed.. not really sure though
<iskaldur> hmm, all i know is that my system settings says "graphics card: vesa"
<iskaldur> =(
<iskaldur> do you know how i can get my monitor recognized? (dell e207wfp)
<bfernandez> i'm have Ati Radeon is more bad config in deb
<bfernandez> :_(
<emilsedgh> anyone knows that is there any plan to change the Adept's ui? Its really creative but really sucks at usability...
<bfernandez> festy faw not run ati 9550
<sophy> how to log automatically on a user ?
<sea_4_ever> Can someone tell me where the source code of "Ktron" is?
<m477> when i mount camera with flash disk i have one pic here what to do ?
<emilsedgh> sea_4_ever: should be in the KDE's svn...
<arykol> list
<emilsedgh> sea_4_ever: go to http://websvn.kde.org to find it...
<station4> ee
<spiroo> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<GuyFromHell> out of curiosity, what is the point of using the UUID's instead of the /dev/(s|h)d[a-z] [0-9] 's
<GuyFromHell> (in fstab)
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Minnozz> Hi, I have a question: when I type 'su' in Konsole (and enter password X), I get authentification error. But when I use sudo .... (and enter password X), there's no problem. Why is that?
<GuyFromHell> Jucato: k, and a quick google search answered me question as well. thanks
<Jucato> !su | Minnozz
<ubotu> Minnozz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<spiroo> anyone know how to fix the damn audio encoding problem?
<Minnozz> Jucato: aah, thanks :)
<anon32> grr, VLC on KDE crashes when opening a file
<jonathant> can someone help me with playing .mov files in firefox using vlc
<emilsedgh> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anon32> jonathant, ....no
<jonathant> what?
<dhq>  hcid --> takes alot of my processes
<Q-collective> hey all
<AdamKili> hi
<Q-collective> How do I activate the wikipedia feature in konversation? It seems this is deactivated by default in Kubuntu.
<Jucato> Q-collective: it's enabled though. Settings -> COnfigure Konversation -> Auto Replace
<anon32> Q-collective, it's active here
<anon32> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=test
<Q-collective> hmm
<Q-collective> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=test
<Q-collective> ah
<Q-collective> good :)
<Q-collective> thx Jucato
<AdamKili> ok ok here goes: I've mounted a samba share through LinNeighborhood and was wondering how to make it automatically mount it like that? I've followed a guide to permanantly mount samba shares, but it mounts it like it mounts a CD, anyone know how to mount it permanantly like LinNeighborhood does? I think LinNeighborhood uses the command smbmnt but i can't figure it out
<jhutchins> AdamKili: What i do is I put it in my fstab as type smbfs, auto, credentials.
<anon32> can anyone recommend a kwin theme that doesn't have rounded edges?
<jhutchins> AdamKili: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<winbond> does anyone know if i can specify on which core to run cpuburn or how i can run it on all cores at the same time?
<David_Edmundson> winbond: what's CPU burn?
<spiroo> hello
<David_Edmundson> it won't run on all cores unless it's threaded...to make it use more than one core, simply load it twice
<spiroo> I wonder how do I cleanup adept tmp? It has in someway locked me out from install or update. I cannot do anything. I have access in adept, that is not the problem. The problem is that I cannot install or anything.
<MilhousePunkRock> !apt-fix | spiroo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> !aptfix | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<spiroo> Then there is some error when trying to install jre1.4 (java)
<spiroo> MilHouseRock, that is not the problem
<spiroo> adept has not crach
<spiroo> *crash
<anon32> wtf, I need to compile new themes from source?
<ubuntu> hi to all
<emilsedgh> anon32: most the styles has packages, kde-style-*
<anon32> yeah, but the fact that themes have to be compiled at all
<anon32> ...
<anon32> sounds broken
<spiroo> adept says this when I trying to update:
<spiroo> an error occured while updates should be done, someway like that
<elite101> ello
<_Shade_> how do i copy directory whole directory content (excluding subdirectory - just files in these) to another location?
<llutz> cp -r /source /target
<David_Edmundson> no, not that
<David_Edmundson> cp source/* target/.
<Max_Payne> anyone know how to add items to the right click menu in gnome when you right click a file
<emilsedgh> Max_Payne: in Gnome?? this is the kubuntu channel, if you want that in KDE should take a look at KDE's Servicemenu's there is a tutorial on techbase.kde.org about them
<Max_Payne> k, thanks
<Frederick> folks I have a complain anyone else noticed the wireless apll from ubuntu beeing glitchy and buggy?
<Frederick> I simply was unable to make it save my configs for the wireless net i use
<screamx> can anyone help me please with wine and steam
<elite101> wow i didnt know Konqueror downloads its own Plugins for Flash9???
<spiroo> !soundfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> !audiofix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audiofix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> !mp3fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Karti> Hi all, I have a wireless usb and normally it works. But I am trying to install 32bit on a 64 bit system. IT seems to find everything except my usb ports,if someone could give pointers that would be fantastic - Cheers
<dori> a recent update (from today) is causing me kernel panics, anyone else experience this?
<dori> on feisty btw
<winbond> what is the difference between generic and rt kernels?
<llutz> winbond: rt means realtime, optimized latency
<screamx> can anyone help with wine and steam?
<winbond> llutz, what kind of latency?
<llutz> winbond: for use in audio-systems etc.
<winbond> llutz, so it doesnt help to run it on the desktop?
<llutz> winbond: not at all
<Biovore> rt kernels are really meant for embedded systems..
<winbond> llutz, ok thanks
<spiroo> what music format sounds best in linux gutsy?
<adam> ok i know this is really basic, but how do I add a command for the computer to run at startup as root? i don't want it to bother me for my password either
<spiroo> I wanna listen on music which sounds as it should be
<NickPresta> spiroo, lossless formats. FLAC, for one.
<Biovore> well flac is probably the best for quallity
<spiroo> okay, flac then. Any other formats to recommend?
<Biovore> ogg
<NickPresta> You probably can't tell the difference between MP3 320kbps or Ogg Vorbis -q7.
<Biovore> yeah..
<adam> but ogg is lossy, just so you know
<Biovore> yup. just like mp3
<Biovore> different algroythems tough..
<NickPresta> yeah.
<NickPresta> Honestly, for portable devices, I use 320kbps MP3 and -q7 Ogg. I can't tell the difference. At home, when I have an amp and such, I use FLAC. It works out well
<mrksbrd> is there a way to disable compiz fusion?
<Biovore> to really hear the different on ogg vs mp4 you need to smash a sample down to 64Kb/s
<mrksbrd> without installing it'
<Biovore> ogg will still sound decent.. where mp3 will sounds like crud
<mrksbrd> uninstalling that is!!!
<adam> so does anyone know how to add a command for the computer to run at startup as root?
<Biovore> adam: /etc/rc.local
<Biovore> that will start it when the computer get turned on..
<Biovore> add it in that script..
<spiroo> hmm ogg-vorbis. Not many places to download in that format :D
<spiroo> But is FLAC an open format?
<llutz> spiroo: 90% of downloadably music is crap, so sound doesn't matter :)
<spiroo> But in linux it cannot decode the sound good
<spiroo> mp3 sounds like hell
<llutz> flac is free
<spiroo> In windows it works
<llutz> use win then
<adam> Biovore, do you know if it runs it as the root user? or do i need to add sudo to the command?
<spiroo> No linux is better
<Blissex> spiroo: the MP3 decoders available under LInux are pretty good, but many people prefer OGG Vorbis for sound quality.
<spiroo> I jsut wanna listen to music without bugs/glippy sound
<Blissex> spiroo: you have to install the better MP3 decoders or encoders.
<spiroo> Okay, but the sound is not good. It is extremely disturbed from which it should be
<spiroo> Which is the better ones then?
<Biovore> yeah.. the default mp3 decoder you got probably dosn't handle vbr
<Biovore> they why you hear the glitches.
<Biovore> (thats)
<Biovore> what you using for playback?
<spiroo> I do not use the default. I am not sure what I use for what. I installed libxine-extracodecs
<spiroo> But which packages playback plugins is the best?
<spiroo> I jsut wanna listen to music so I can work. Cannot work when the sound, sounds like ******
<Biovore> you using amarok for playback?
<spiroo> yes
<NickPresta> spiroo, perhaps you're doing something incorretly? My MP3 don't sound like crap. Where are you getting your music from?
<spiroo> I use the music with highest bitrate and everything. The thing is that the decoders and plugins in linux does not handle mp3 correct because mp3 is a closed format.
<spiroo> It is nothing wrong with the files
<adenicio> elite101: u know how to enter recovery console on xp?with one of the f number like F10? my xp works for like 20seconds then sticks on me
<Biovore> well I have no problems with mp3 playback here.. no skipping..
<spiroo> Some music works, but when guitar and base it sounds glitchy and just noisy
<spiroo> Biovore: which plugins and codecs do you use then?
<Biovore> libxine-extra
<spiroo> me too, some other problem then maybe.
<Biovore> or mplayer
<NickPresta> spiroo, if you have gstreamer-fuendo-mp3 install, remove it, and try gstreamer-bad instead (I've heard it helps a lot of people with "bad sounding" MP3s).
<adenicio> #kubuntu-fr
<spiroo> And I am absolutely sure it is nothing wrong on my files
<llutz> but surely no generic-linux problem
<spiroo> I do not have any gstream installed
<Biovore> amarok can use gstream as a back-end as well...
<spiroo> I think the interaction between my soundcard and linux is not very well
<NickPresta> That is one possibility. :)
<spiroo> i got in someway the music sound clearly but I have to reinstall all the time and then it updates and upgrade many packages.
<adenicio> Biovore: are u good in solvin adept and apt-get problems?
<spiroo> But the thing is that it sound correct in windows but not linux. Same files, different osund
<Biovore> yeah.. But I hate doing it..
<spiroo> *sound
<NickPresta> !ask | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spiroo> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<adenicio> !lol | NickPresta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> But the sound problem, what could be wrong?
<elite101> adenicio, when boooting up the computer rite befor the loading screen for WINDOWS XP then the slider bar press F5 or F8 befor it and then you will see a list of options Safemode/networking/Recove etc etc
<llutz> spiroo: the driver, mixer-settings
<spiroo> How do I know, which of them that is wrong then?
<adenicio> elite101: ok i was playing with f_ f f10 none was good
<adenicio> NickPresta: give me a while let me get the error to pop up then paste it in a pastebin
<NickPresta> adenicio, okay :)
<spiroo> llutz: ?
<llutz> spiroo: test it
<NickPresta> adenicio, I'll be back. I'm going to restart (kernel update)
<llutz> spiroo: play around with mixer-setting and see if there's any differnece
<spiroo> llutz: how, where, when, what?
<spiroo> I have tried to change in mixer settings, no difference
<llutz> spiroo: take the name of your soundcard and google for known probs.
<llutz> spiroo: ask in #alsa for more ideas
<spiroo> !nVidia MCP04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia mcp04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> :D
<winbond> can someone point me to a good tutorial how to permanently install kde4
<nosrednaekim> look at the channel header
<emilsedgh> winbond: sudo apt-get install kde4base
<prak> Biovore: are you there?
<winbond> i did, already tried it once and it didnt work
<emilsedgh> winbond: thats the Beta1, very unstable, Beta2 will come in 5-6 days
<winbond> emilsedgh, alright, thats what i want , beta2, i can wait 6 days i guess
<winbond> emilsedgh, thanks
<emilsedgh> winbond: np
<emilsedgh> winbond: if you followed that page, you have Beta1
<emilsedgh> winbond: you could launch programs from /usr/lib/kde4 (I think)
<winbond> emilsedgh, i did that a few days ago, but i couldnt even get the kde4 started
<U238Willy> hello.. is there a ktorrent channel.. i tried #ktorrent but there's nothing there.
<emilsedgh> winbond: I think there will be no session to 'start' it, there are just a few programs that you should launch, from kde3 session
<prak> Biovore: i have a few questions to follow up with the questions that i asked you a few hours earlier
<Biovore> oO
<Biovore> prak: I have it working here..
<winbond> emilsedgh, i did have the kde4 session, but it wouldnt start, it kist kicked me back to the login screen
<emilsedgh> winbond: I dunno, but if you want, you could even launch Plasma from KDE3
<winbond> emilsedgh,  and i couldnt do anything in the xephyr becouse it wouldnt work right, all i could see is a blank screen with a mouse icon
<emilsedgh> winbond: try to launch /usr/lib/kde4/bin/plasma
<winbond> emilsedgh, im on a fresh install, gonna wait for beta2
<prak> first of all, how do i remove a directory with rmdir such that "rmdir: piklab-0.14.5: Directory not empty" would be gone?
<SlimeyPete> use rm -r instead, or clear the directory first using plain rm.
<nosrednaekim> prak: "rm -rf <directory name>"
<prak> thanks nosrednaekim
<Karti> Hi, just installed 32 bit on a 64 bit machine and it works fine, apart from recognizing my usb ports .....any ideas?
<scorpking> i'm unable to get past kdm after an upgrade. 'Xsessions: warning: unable to write to /tmp;'
<NickPresta> damn that kernel upgrade. Screwing up my grub =(
<intelikey> scorpking reboot in recovery mode and issue    rm -fr /tmp ;mkdir tmp ;chmod 1777 /tmp ;init 2
<scorpking> intelikey: thanks. i think there is a permission issue. if i run commands with sudo i also get errors. will be back just now.
<scheater5> intelikey: would you mind walking me through why you suggest that command?  You're basically erasing /tmp and making a new one that you have write permission on, right?
* Biovore is back
<intelikey> scheater5 yes. total rebuild of the tmp di
<scheater5> so what does ;init2 do?
<Biovore> takes you to run level 2
<intelikey> not init2   but  init 2
<intelikey> switches to runlevel 2 (the default)
<scheater5> ic.  Thank you.
<Karti> Hi all, just installed 32 bit on a 64 bit machine and it works fine, apart from recognizing my usb ports .....any ideas?
<adaptr> none whatsoever
<orcsoul> hmm... anybody here happen to know how i'd go about specifying specific packages when doing a fresh install, instead of just accepting the load of stuff that i'll never use that the livecd auto-installs?
<intelikey> only needs three commands actually    rm -fr /tmp ;mkdir tmp -m 1777 ;init 2
<adenicio> NickPresta: OK i put my error in a pastebin at http://pastebin.com/m3a4189f0
<NickPresta> orcsoul, it's probably best to do the full update and then remove the packages you don't want.
<scheater5> orcsoul: or you could install the server edition and manually add what you want, psuedo-BSD style.
<trimmy> hi, has someone else had problems with canon printers?
<orcsoul> doh, i was hoping that wouldn't be the case... guess that's what i'm gonna hafta do
<trimmy> mine is pixma ip2000
<intelikey> orcsoul use the alternate install cd
<orcsoul> i am using the mini iso for ubuntu.. but it locks up on me after it asks which gui i want to use..
<intelikey> install server   and add what you want
<orcsoul> but the server method lets you select individual packages?
<tomarus> list
<intelikey> orcsoul no it is the mimimal install for *buntu   thus only 395m of files to get you to a console
<scheater5> orcsoul: and then you can install what you want from apt-get
<orcsoul> ah gotcha, then i'll go that route ... guess i'm gonna hafta burn another cd then.. lol
<orcsoul> thanks for the advice
<intelikey> that wasn't intenede as irony actually     pathetic isn't it...
<intelikey> minimal should be less than 100m
<NickPresta> adenicio, I did some research and I can't find the error (probably because I don't have the exact message to search). Does this happen with all packages or just xaw3dg?
<intelikey> there is at least 300m of bloat in any *buntu
<NickPresta> intelikey, agreed.
<scheater5> intelikey: it probably should be that small, but even the server edition in ubuntu is not exactly "sparse."  So long as you're comfortable with a cli, you're left with a cozy OS.
<emilsedgh> they should remove those windows stuff and put packages into the discs, instead of an image...
<intelikey> scheater5 that's kinda what i said.   except cozy and bloated by 4X it's needed size
<llutz> emilsedgh: just a netinstall-iso (like debian) would do the job
<intelikey> llutz not for dialup users
<intelikey> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<emilsedgh> llutz: you have high access to the intenet, what about the others (like me!), dial up really su***
<scheater5> Does anyone know where I could find a very recent low-latency kernel for ubuntu?
<scheater5> as in, more recent than the feisty repos, and the gusty repos don't have low-latency.  2.6.22-9 or newer
<intelikey> scheater5 kernel.org get the source and build to suit taste
<jussi01> can someone help me make kopete open links in firefox not konq?
<prak> Biovore: i have deleted the directory and reconfiguring the make file now
<scheater5> O joy.  I was desperately hoping to avoid compiling my own kernel.  I've never done that.
<prak> i've had some problems with a particular directory
<prak> waiting to get the printout right now
<Biovore> prak: reconfigured make file?  you mean ./configure --prefix=/usr  ?
<prak> yes
<intelikey> scheater5 it's not hard anymore   you unpack the tarball  cd into the source dir and issue  make menu-config     or make xconfig   and set it up the way you want  then   make ;sudo make install
<jussi01> scheater5: I think there is a realtime in gutsy though...
<scheater5> jussi01: there were headers but no image as of last night
<jussi01> scheater5: ok, I know its almost there, I think there is a link on the ubuntuforums website, hang on a second
<jussi01> scheater5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441366
<Biovore> prak: you working on make yet..
<NickPresta> Is KOffice a a meta package. I want to remove Krita but apt wants to remove KOffice as well.
<jts> hi all, compiling a new kernel, 2.6.22.5, but dont know how to generete the /lib/firmware uname-r
<prak> Biovore: stilling working on make
<jts> hi all, compiling a new kernel, 2.6.22.5, but dont know how to generete the /lib/firmware7'uname-r' files, anyone?
<intelikey> !repete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scheater5> jussi01: why thank you.  I do believe that's exactly what I've been looking for
<NickPresta> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Biovore> prak: ok cool.. let me know if it fails..
<jussi01> scheater5: no probs
<jussi01> :)
<intelikey> jts doesn't it have a   make install-firmware   option ?    i know it has   make install-modules
<adenicio> NickPresta: it happen whit all packs.i find people that had allmost the same prob but not with  sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox-libthai.if i can just uninstall that or fix it im good to go
<scorpking> intelikey: still the same problem. Xsessions: unable to write to /tmp. it looks like a global permissions problem with something. /tmp is 777.
<scheater5> But, for future reference - am I going to find something somewhere that says "low latency kernel" and compile that, or am I going to have to patch it myself?
<intelikey> tmp should not be 777 it should be 1777
<Biovore> no..
<jussi01> scheater5: I think you will find realtime kernel, not low latency
<Biovore> scheater5: its an option in the vinilla kernels..  (pre-emptable desktop)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> This is annoying. DigiKam's icon won't show up in KMenu, so I go and change it. I save the changes, and it STILL won't show up.
<intelikey> and there is not "permission" that would prevent writing to a dir with 777 or 1777 perms
<intelikey> so    full disk ?
<intelikey> or bug
<scheater5> Well, thank you all.  I guess I'm gonna go try this repo with rt kernels in it.
<intelikey> pick your take and take your pick
<Karti> someone tell me how to install 64bit usb drives or give me some pointers many thanks
<scorpking> intelikey: i ran chmod 1777 /tmp as root. still same problem. :(
<elite101> YES they sell C2D's in canada for 230$ xD
<elite101> :) woot im getting one
<jts> intelikey- do fakeroot make-dpkg --initrd --append to version... kernel_image kernel_headers  then intall the 2 images
<scorpking> intelikey: kdm works fine. whatever runs after that has a problem. what logfiles should i check? Xorg?
<adenicio> emilsedgh: hi i have problem installing packs etc with adept maneger and apt-get here are the errors i get http://pastebin.com/m3a4189f0
<adenicio> scorpking:  hi i have problem installing packs etc with adept maneger and apt-get here are the errors i get http://pastebin.com/m3a4189f0
<intelikey> scorpking kill dkm and run  startx as normal user
<scorpking> intelikey: ok. one sec...
<emilsedgh> adenicio: plz do not repeat, also that looks french, a little bit hard to understand, a few seconds please
<scorpking> adenicio: i only have console on a laptop. not easy to jump around. have to fix something first. soz...
<winbond> anyone familiar with crashme?
<adenicio> emilsedgh: i translat it in the best i can
<emilsedgh> adenicio: could I know that what package do you want to install?
<emilsedgh> adenicio: ' files list file for package `firefox-libthai' is missing final newline', please apt-get update and try again, if didnt work please report a bug
<scorpking> intelikey: same thing.
<intelikey> honestly, i get uptight in a gui and my first instinct is to drop to a console so i can just issue the commands needed to preform the task at hand...
<intelikey> scorpking what error message ?
<intelikey> when startx fails it reposts on why
<intelikey> so look for EE
<adenicio> emilsedgh: no matter what i try to install its the same error
<scorpking> intelikey: Xsessions: error: unable to write to /tmp. let me check again. one sec.
<intelikey> scorpking issue   mount | grep ' / '
<dick-richardson> can someone point me in the direction of a good resource to set kubuntu up to access the internet through my razr with alltel?
<intelikey> razr ?
<scorpking> intelikey: no other errors from X. everything is mounted rw.
<intelikey> scorpking issue the command#   mount | grep ' / '
<scorpking> intelikey: i did.
<intelikey> it said ?\
<scorpking> intelikey: showed mounted devices. all seems normal.
<intelikey> and it said ?
<scorpking> intelikey: lol. one sec
* intelikey taps fingure nails on desk...
<dick-richardson> intelikey: yeah, razr v3m\
<scorpking> intelikey: it shows the same thing as a normal mount command. /dev/hda1 on / ....(rw,...
<intelikey> also there isn't anything mounted on /tmp is there ?
<llutz> dick-richardson: use kppp if you can connect the razr via bluetooth/usb
<scorpking> intelikey: no
<intelikey> ok   touch /tmp/boo
<intelikey> any return on that investment ?
<scorpking> intelikey: no errors
<intelikey> ok   you have a bug my friend
<intelikey> it's not an fs or permissions problem
<dick-richardson> intelikey: i plugged the phone to the computer via usb...it's not seeing it as a modem
<scorpking> intelikey: i think so too. permission bug. haha
<intelikey> scorpking if so it's in the kernel
<adenicio> emilsedgh: how to file a bug report?
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<adenicio> emilsedgh: in a forum?
<scorpking> intelikey: i did not update the kernel. thanks anyway.
<emilsedgh> adenicio: :), do you have firefox-libthai installed?
<scorpking> cheers ppl. have fun!
<adenicio> emilsedgh: i dont know if its install or not it just giving me problem.how to check if its install i dont know how to use the search thing good
<emilsedgh> adenicio: open adept manager
<intelikey> scorpking like i said you have a bug.   probably in kded or kwin     if it were a "permissions bug" as you said it would be in the kernel.   seeing that it's treated differently console -vs- xorg then it's extreemly unlikely that it's in the kernel.
<intelikey> said too late i see.
<intelikey> don't ya like the way people slam the door on their way out....
<adenicio> emilsedgh: oh yeah lol
<intelikey> gooday gents, i'm out.
<emilsedgh> :P
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ok, I need help. Basically, the Kmenu entry for DigiKam isn't showing an icon. I open the menu editor, change the icon to point to the right one, and save. I check again, and it still doesn't show up. It's only DigiKam that's doing this.
<adenicio> emilsedgh: yes its install
<adaptr> WhtWolfTeraDyne so is the icon valid ?
<emilsedgh> adenicio: try removing it (before removing see if its uninstalling the Firefox or not, if yes, do not remove it)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> adaptr: Yes. It's the one that comes with DigiKam when you install it.
<adaptr> open it in gimp and check the specs
<dick-richardson> anyone familiar w/using a razr as a usb modem?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> adaptr: It's the one that comes with Kubuntu, I mean. It works, it just won't display for the DigiKam entry.
<adaptr> do what I said - open it in gimp, re-save it, see if that helps
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> adaptr: I even made a second entry for DigiKam, and it shows up.
<adenicio> emilsedgh: it dont want to uninstall :( the error keep popin up
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> *sigh* now I can't get that old entry to go away.
<emilsedgh> adenicio: i really dunno but looks like that the problem is from that package
<adaptr> WhtWolfTeraDyne so edit the file, see what is going on
<dick-richardson> what do I check when plugging something in via usb to see which /dev/ it is?
<adenicio> emilsedgh: do u know if i delet it manually will it coast more prob?
<emilsedgh> adenicio: yes, it will I think
<WaltzingAlong> dick-richardson: such as? lsusb ? dmesg ?
<adaptr> dick-richardson if you're on udev, check that
<adenicio> emilsedgh: firts it xp now linux.i will just format all and done with it
<WaltzingAlong> adenicio: what is the issue?
<myrtille> hi, I'm once again experiencing troubles with konversation... would anyone have the time to help me?
<dick-richardson> [73690.860000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<dick-richardson> [73691.020000]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<dick-richardson> [73691.200000]  cdc_acm 1-1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<dick-richardson> [73691.204000]  usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
<dick-richardson> [73691.204000]  /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<emilsedgh> adenicio: thats not a usual problem, and if you play with it, could be easily fixed...
<dick-richardson> oops, sorry :/
<NickPresta> !ask | myrtille
<ubotu> myrtille: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WaltzingAlong> myrtille: which problem?
<myrtille> I'm trying to connect to a private server which is secured with an unsigned sshconnection
<dick-richardson> so /dev/ttyACM0...?
<myrtille> everytime I try to connect I get a lot of "ssh-connection" popups from kde
<myrtille> the cpu is entirely in use for konversation and i can only kill it via shell
<adenicio> emilsedgh: im playing with it 3days now i can even install any antivirus to check window
<myrtille> I recall checking a box about ssh-information in konversation, but I don't recal what it said exavtly and i can't find it anymore, so i can't uncheck it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ah, figured it out.locate lde-digikam.desktop
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> gah, hold on
<emilsedgh> adenicio: well, I just want to suggest you one thing: Firefox is not a good WebBrowser for Kubuntu, try Konqueror, it rocks...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> "locate kde-digikam.desktop" shows me where the desktop file is, and the permissions were wrong. Probably happened when I installed my personallized package for Digikam 0.9.2
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> the desktop file that the menu was linking to in "~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu", I mean.
<emilsedgh> adenicio: also, 3 days is not so long ;)
<adenicio> emilsedgh: konqueror do some good stuf but i had prob with flash that it dont play thats why i install firefox just for 2 websites
<emilsedgh> adenicio: Konqueror installs flash automatically, but did you install flash for firefox? then Konqueror should fond it
<emilsedgh> s/fond/find
<emilsedgh> adenicio: go to settings->configure konqueror->plugins and press 'scan for new plugins'
<richard> im trying to install a plugin to kde that makes it look like mac os x
<richard> whats the name of it
<emilsedgh> richard: baghira
<damian_> hi
<damian_> how do i make a script to open an .bin file?
<richard> how do i get baghira from apt-get
<damian_> how do i make a script to open a .bin file?
<llutz> sudo aptitude install kwin-baghira
<nec> witam
<emilsedgh> richard: ya, install kwin-baghira package, from adept or aptitude or apt-get :P
<pk_> hi. i have a problem with my Dell Inspiron 6400 and ATI proprietary drivers, when i use them system doesn't enter suspend, it just hangs with blank screen. any ideas how to fix this ?
<damian_>  how do i make a script to open a .bin file?
<evri2> when i boot my kubuntu,it says debian GNU/Linux system now.Anyone have any idea?
<prak> Biovore: http://www.pastebin.ca/678258 shows the partial results of the first make and second make
<emilsedgh> evri2: Ubuntu is based on Debian :) thats simple...
<evri2> emilsedgh: i know but why did it change?
<damian_> did you remove something lately?
<jmgii> Hello everyone. I'm getting the following error when I attempt to install updates: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.16-2ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-all' is missing final newline
<evri2> nope
<jmgii> I've tried to uninstall/reinstall or dpkg fix ... but nothing works. Any thoughts?
<Arwen> jmgii, the package is just broken
<jmgii> Arwen, I downloaded a new copy and can't remove/update the old one.
<Arwen> hmm
<damian_> did you actualized something?
<evri2> do you know that grapical boot which show kubuntu logo and a progress bar?
<Arwen> yes
<jmgii> evri2, yes
<Arwen> ...why is KDE spamming an "env" and "share" directory into my home folder?
<evri2> it changed with lines which tolds what kubuntu do while booting.Like mounting filesystems etc.
<evri2> activate swap
<richard> i have macmenu applet installed
<evri2> start HP printing system etc.
<richard> does anyone know how to uninstall it
<ScorpKing> intelikey: u still there?
<damian_> does anyone now how to open a .bin file whit a script?? the console command is ./visualboyadvance rubi.zip to open pokemon rubi but how do i put that in a script
<ScorpKing> intelikey: it's fixed. full root filesystem. 0% free. haha. i'm blond. thanks again for all the trouble. :-D
<Arwen> say what?
<Arwen> scripts are just chains of commands separated by newlines
<serega> kubuntu rocks!
<aguitel> anyone know how work LookingGlass ?
<jmgii> arwen, I didn't change anything in the packages other than to install updates when they're available. Last week I started getting this error and now the updated packages are piling up (7 pending now)
<x_link> Hi
<damian_> this is my script:
<damian_> #!bin/bash
<damian_> cd /home/damian/Desktop/gameboy
<damian_> exec ./VisualBoyAdvance rubi.zip
<x_link> Questiontime again =)
<emilsedgh> aguitel: did you try beryl/compiz?
<Arwen> jmgii, look, what makes you think I know what to do?
<x_link> Which is best to use in Kubuntu, aptitude or apt-get?
<ScorpKing> aptitude
<Arwen> damian_, well, does it work?
<damian_> no thats the problem
<x_link> ScorpKing: Okej.
<damian_> it does nothing
<aguitel> emilsedgh ,my card not support beryl
<jmgii> arwen, perhaps you don't which is perfectly ok with me.
<serega> x_link: adept_manager
<Arwen> damian_, well, what happens?
<emilsedgh> scorpking: why aptitude is better? (just asking, not offending)
<ScorpKing> x_link: i find it very easy to work.:-D
<emilsedgh> aguitel: so try #ubuntu-effects ?
<aguitel> thanks
<damian_> if i don t put executable in properties it opens an empity console
<damian_> if i put it it does nothing
<Arwen> ..............
<Arwen> run the script in a... terminal maybe?
<damian_> run in console does nothing to
<rami> Have anyone experienced that Mozilla lage frequently?
<damian_> it is a .sh archive
<rami> lag*
<Arwen> ...
<prak> Biovore: did you get my last message?
<Arwen> damian_, do a ls -l <script name>
<damian_> it said me this
<damian_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 damian damian 687220 2004-02-08 10:52 VisualBoyAdvance
<Arwen> forget it, you're hopeless
<damian_> why?
<damian_> arwen why am i lost?
<damian_> hopeless no lost sorry
<Tux> hi there
<kai_> hallo
<kai_> hello
<kai_> hi
<nicolai_> !codeofconduct | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Tux> hi kai
<kai_> hi
<kai_> hi tux
<Tux> how are u doing kai_?
<kai_> i watch tv Tux
<Tux> ok
<kai_> and you?
<Tux> na, nothing here
<kai_> are you german?
<Tux> xD
<Tux> nop
<kai_> ok
<Tux> im from argentina
<prak> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kai_> how old are you?
<prak> Biovore: did you get my last message?
<Tux> 16
<kai_> ok i am 14
<kai_> kubuntu is good
<nicolai_> !offtopic | kai_ and Tux
<ubotu> kai_ and Tux: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tux> yea yea, ok, sorry
<Tux> he was asking
<kai_> n
<nicolai_> Just saying :)
<Tux> xD
<kai_> hmm#
<kai_> #kubuntu-offtopic
<kai_> lol
<Tux> ?
<kai_> XD
<kai_> i am watching mtv
<Gangater> hr
<[GuS] > Tux, vecino :P
<Gangater> XD
<Gangater> what for channels give it
<Sapphire-Tux> xD
<Gangater> how i install java on kubuntu??
<[GuS] > for firefox plugin?
<nicolai_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<[GuS] > sun-java5 is old
<[GuS] > you have sun-java6
<Gangater> yes
<Sapphire-Tux> yep, yoo
<[GuS] > so, will be sun-java6-jre
<Sapphire-Tux> too*
<Sapphire-Tux> sun-java6-jre
<Sapphire-Tux> and sun-java6-plugins for firefox and other browsers
<[GuS] > exactly
<Sapphire-Tux> ^_^
<Gangater> thats not going
<Gangater> it can not find it
<Arwen> doesn't Dolphin have any kind of a tree view?
<Gangater> help
<[GuS] > Dolphin remembers me Gnome nautilus... puaj
<[GuS] > :P
<Gangater> what must i do?
<Sapphire-Tux> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Sapphire-Tux> u did that?
<Gangater> yes can not find it then
<somiran> my kopete is not working
<emilsedgh> Arwen: dolphin of kde 3.x isnt good, the original dolphin iss on kde 4.x which has tree view, dont worry
<Gangater> why cant find java
<somiran> i mean it does not go to online
<Arwen> emilsedgh, ok
<Gangater> what should i do
<somiran> i need help ?
<Gangater> i too
<Sapphire-Tux> umm..
<Sapphire-Tux> thats weird..
<Sapphire-Tux> u have kubuntu feisty?
<gan|y|med> hi
<[GuS] > just in case, do you have all repositories enabled?
<Gangater> ??
<gan|y|med> i am trying out compiz, but i don't have window borders. how can restart emerald?
<somiran> help
<Arwen> gan|y|med, emerald --replace
<Gangater> meen me?
<Gerrit> How do I instruct kubuntu to "whenever disconnected from access point <foo>, try to reconnect to access point <foo>"?
<Arwen> Gangater, no. What was that? "can't find java"?
<Gerrit> Now, I click on the KNetworkManager applet each time to do it by hand
<Gerrit> and keep trying until it works
<Gerrit> How do I best automise that?
<Gangater> when i write sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin    it cant find  it
<somiran> can anyone help me to work kopete
<prak> http://www.pastebin.ca/678258 shows the partial results of the first make and second make of piklab tarball on its sourceforge website
<somiran> #ubuntu.in
<prak> i have been having trouble with the make process after successfully completing the ./configure process of the extracted contents of the tarbal
<prak> *tarball
<Gangater> help
<somiran> none in india
<nicolai_> Gangater: you need to enable the mulitverse and restricted repositories
<Gangater> how
<nicolai_> Gangater: are you in Feisty?
<Gangater> what is it
<Gerrit> What does KNetworkManagers 'connect to access point X' do under the hood, what command?
<nicolai_> !feisty | Gangater
<somiran> kopete help ?
<ubotu> Gangater: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<emilsedgh> somiran: just ask...
<principe-ante> joder cuanta gente ahi aqui
<prak> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<somiran> hello i have feisty but kopete is not working
<Gangater> i have kubuntu 6.06
<tashkowski> is it possible to know through apt-get if a certain package is already installed ?
<nicolai_> somiran: how is it not working? you need to be more specific. :)
<crimsun> tashkowski: dpkg -l foo
<emilsedgh> somiran: whats the problem? doesnt get opened, doesnt connect...?
<somiran> it does not going to online
<somiran> ya rite it cant connect web
<gan|y|med> thx
<tashkowski> crimsun: o_O
<nicolai_> Gangater: Sorry, I can't remember exactly how enable it in 6.06. Someone else might be of more use.
<tashkowski> can you describe a little bit what the heck is that ?
<prak> does anyone know how to change a particular path in a configure script?
<Gangater> =*(
<crimsun> tashkowski: it's a command that you execute from the command line.
<crimsun> tashkowski: replace "foo" with the appropriate binary package name to query.
<somiran> my kopete seems to be dead when i am trying to go online
<screamx> can anyone help me with wine and steam???
<nicolai_> Gangater: but if you open adept and go to "manage archive" you should get a list of sources.
<crimsun> tashkowski: e.g., dpkg -l libc6
<tashkowski> hmm nice
<Gangater> yes i cant find it there
<nicolai_> Gangater: add these two lines:
<nicolai_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<nicolai_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<nicolai_> After you've added these repositories, click apply, then 'get updates' in Adept
<nicolai_> Gangater: You got that?
<Gangater> wait i search
<bradsnet> So... I'm about at the end of my rope with these nvidia drivers... anyone willing to help? I tried installing nvidia-glx, I tried using the installation from nvidia.com... x simply won't start. Anyone?
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: you followed the ubuntu tutorial?
<bradsnet> Maybe.
<bradsnet> I'm using kubuntu... I followed every tutorial I could find.
<nicolai_> bradsnet: From a fresh install this should work: install nvidia-glx, then go to system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> graphics card -> proprietary
<prak> does anyone know how to change a particular path in a configure script?
<myrtille> if anyone is still wondering about my konversationproblem: i found a link stating, that it's a bug of some sort :http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/konversation-devel/2006-December/001525.html
<Gangater> for what i must watch java6??
<nosrednaekim> prak: edit the configure script I think.
<bradsnet> nicolai_: 1 sec
<tashkowski> crimsun: thanks, that's just what I was looking for. Just one more thing, do you know what means the "p" word when one searches for packages with apt-get
<nosrednaekim> prak: although EXPORT might work
<nicolai_> Gangater: I'm not sure I understand you :/
<Gangater> hm
<tashkowski> *with aptitude
<Gangater> what i  must install there
<bradsnet> nicolai_: I get as far as graphics card... I don't see proprietary anywhere.
<bradsnet> Okay, I see it, it is disabled.
<bradsnet> Selecting my card doesn't enable it.
<prak> nosrednaekim: currently editing the configure script in nano right now
<nicolai_> bradsnet: installing nvidia-glx from the repositories should usually be enough to make it clickable.
<nosrednaekim> prak: ok....
<Gangater> at adept manager
<Gangater> i cant find
<bradsnet> installed....
<prak> nosrednaekim: I'm having trouble with the make install command as described in http://www.pastebin.ca/678258 for installing piklab (tarball) from its sourceforge website
<prak> i'm not sure which path i should change it to
<nosrednaekim> ok.. I'll take a look
<nicolai_> Gangater: did you follow the instructions I gave you earlier?
<Gangater> this with adept manager?
<nicolai_> Yes
<Gangater> yes i do that
<bradsnet> selected...
<bradsnet> restarting x...
<somiran> i wen to kopete page but could not worked out to run kopete
<Gangater> hmm
<bradsnet> Blank screen, flashing cursor.
<somiran> sorry went to kopete ubuntu page
<bradsnet> Can someone remind me where the x log is? It's like x.0.log or something?
<pk_> /var/log
<nosrednaekim> its in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vbgunz> anybody here run virtualbox 1.4.0, on kubuntu 7.04 and notice, X crashes on you randomly after either being idle or switching to another user account? also do you notice your mouse doing funny things on the desktop like being confused when dragging a file across it?
<bradsnet> Failed to initialize the glx module?
<nosrednaekim> prak: ah..looks like you installed it locally.
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: run "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<prak> nosrednaekim: how do you know i've installed it locally?
<prak> i can't open the program
<Gangater> at adept manager? i search for java but there are nothing like plugins i think
<bradsnet> Failed to load /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol _nv000043g1 <---the first error I see.
<nosrednaekim> prak: lol... sorry, you missed a step. run "sudo make instal"
<bradsnet> nosrednaekim: nvidia is listed.
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: hmm ok. would it be hard for you to pastebin your xorg log?
<bradsnet> I have no idea how to go about that.
<Gangater> ??
<prak> nosrednaekim: the pastebin has the "sudo make install" steps below
<prak> it failed
<prak> b/c of some path problems
<Gangater> admin
<bradsnet> What about the error I posted, not useful?
<nosrednaekim> I don't see any make install or errors there of.
<bradsnet> Failed to load /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol _nv000043g1 <---the first error I see.
<GoodHabit> Hello. How I can install kde4 on my kubuntu feisty? Where I can find the instructions for newbie?
<redfive> can someone help with compiz?
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: look at the title bar.
<Gangater> hhelp
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: install kde4base from adept manager
<emilsedgh> redfive: just ask...
<redfive> compiz is beryl now?
<somiran> gangater if there is no java in your adept then update your adept
<Gangater> how
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: any other errors?
<GoodHabit> emilsedgh: Yes, i have installed. But i dunno how to run. Can u help me? I have some troubles with english, so it is hard for me. ^|
<emilsedgh> redfive: no, Beryl forked from Compiz, now they are merged again with the name of 'CompizFusion'
<bradsnet> Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<bradsnet> Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: thats not hard, just run application from /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<bradsnet> That's all.
<somiran> what options do you get in your adept
<GoodHabit> What application?
<prak> nosrednaekim: hence the need to edit my configure script
<GoodHabit> Sorry, explain me plese...
<redfive> ok where is the best guid for CompizFusion
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: ok... did you try the restricted-manager yet?
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: every application that you want, go to /usr/lib/kde4
<bradsnet> Yes, it makes things far worse.
<nosrednaekim> prak: I don't understand, I do not see, in that paste, any place where you ran "make install"
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: but vesa works?
<GoodHabit> What about whole KDE4 desktop?
<GoodHabit> Is it real?
<bradsnet> vesa works, nv works
<bradsnet> I just want to get 3d acceleration working to play a game.
<Gangater> is here anobody german`?
<nemo_> hallo
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: yeah.... what bard?
<prak> nosrednaekim: http://www.pastebin.ca/678332
<nosrednaekim> *card
<Gangater> hmm
<bradsnet> So, is it possible I don't have libglx installed? or is it supposed to install with nvidia-glx?
<prak> printout got over limit
<bradsnet> geforce 6800 go ultra
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: yup, run plasma from there
<redfive> what is the best wat to get samba working on kubuntu? like auto mapping network shares and such?
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: go to KMenu->run command, then run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/plasma
<bradsnet> Hmm, that libglx.so is definately where it says it can't find it...
<nosrednaekim> prak: ah.. ok. I don't know if that is a PATH problem at all. seems to be a problem with actually MAKEING a directory.
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: did you try leaving a post on the forums? more people see that.
<prak> nosrednaekim: ok...
<Arwen> man, now that I added a second display, I can't find any good use for my 4 virtual displays
<nosrednaekim> http://ubuntuforums.org
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: lol
<GoodHabit> Wow, so easy? Last question - good way is install kde4base-dev or kde4base?
<hans_> jemand da der deutsch spricht?
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, I mean, with the new space, I just can't be bothered to switch between desktops :-\
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: I'd install both just to be sure
<bradsnet> I've been trying to save that for a last resort...
<Gangater> help
<bradsnet> I dislike forums.
<danielronin> can anyone help me figure out if I'm using proper version of fiesty for my new laptop? I have an Asus F3t with a Turion T-56, but I used an i386 install disc as it was the only one I had d/led at the moment
<danielronin> is this just an issue of getting some new drivers?
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: kde4base-dev is not for you, thats for developers, try kde4games, kde4multimedia and... (most of them are very unstable and do not work)
<nosrednaekim> danielronin: thats fine.
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: I read that you needed kde4base-dev.
<nosrednaekim> as well
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: thats for dev's, i installed them witouth it
<Gangater> nick dacer
<bradsnet> Someone with the same problem on the forum was linked to this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 I don't see what there relates.. any clues?
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<danielronin> what should i use to get compiz running? the turion is a 64x2, but can i do that if i installed an i386 iso?
<dacer> yeah
<nosrednaekim> danielronin: oh yeah... I have a turion x2 running fiesty 32 bit. everything works
<danielronin> should i use the i386 graphics packages or the 64? (also have nVidea 7600 geforce go)
<prak> nosrednaekim: how would you suggest to solve the problem?
<bradsnet> That is one reason I dislike forums, people just post a link expecting you to know what the heck they are talking about... what they want you to see...
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: right.... I think the point to that one was the instructions on the bottom on the first post.
<dacer> german??
<bradsnet> I followed those already....
<GoodHabit> Whai is replacing kicker on kde4?
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: oops... NM.. its the SECOND post.
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: it will be replaced by a plasmoid.. but that hasn't happened yet.
<dacer> #ubuntu
<danielronin> nosrednaekim: so far everything is wonderful, but i noticed the openGL screensavers are choppy, moreso than i'd expect with that 256vram and that turion
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: did you try that command in the second post when manually installing?
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: no, the plasmoids will be placed on it...Panel will be a container...
<danielronin> know why that might be?
<nosrednaekim> danielronin: yeah... what video card do you have>
<bradsnet> I'm using the 100.14.11 driver... it says 100.14 doesn't need that workaround.
<danielronin> a 7600 geforce go
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: and its development in being started...
<GoodHabit> And I think last. New applications - new amarok, new kopete. Where to find them?
<bradsnet> I suppose I could do it anyway.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I know... but its not in beta1
<danielronin> is there a beter driver i should be using?
<nosrednaekim> danielronin: yeah.. probably, get the restricted-manager and install the nvidia driver
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: why so bleeding edge for that older card?
<bradsnet> It's what nvidia told me to do.
<bradsnet> Heck if I know.
<bradsnet> Why wouldn't I install the latest drivers?
<nosrednaekim> prak: I'd ask on the package'smailing list.
<prak> ok
<GoodHabit> Huh... Kopete do not supports jabber (((
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: lol. normally the stock nvidia drivers work... did you try to debug those? Like look at log files and all?
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: yeah.. it does
<nosrednaekim> in kde3 at least
<GoodHabit> I mean kde4 kopete
<GoodHabit> ^)
<bradsnet> Yeah, I think those gave a different error.
<nosrednaekim> bradsnet: eh.... I thought the 100 series was still kinda in a beta stage.,... but I may be wrong
<prak> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> prak: sorry that I couldn't help more
<bradsnet> Okay, that was odd.
<prak> nosrednaekim: Biovore managed to install it clean
<nosrednaekim> what?
<bradsnet> X just restarted on my ubuntu system, what I'm using to talk in here... no error or anything. Sigh.
<prak> nosrednaekim: i talked to Biovore on this channel 12 hours ago
<nosrednaekim> hmmm
<prak> and he managed to install it
<nosrednaekim> prak: thats odd
<danielronin> nosrednaikim: restricted-manager?
<nosrednaekim> danielronin: yeah "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" it helps you set up proprietary video drivers and such.
<halohunter> hello
<danielronin> thanks =)
<halohunter> i can u help me
<nosrednaekim> yup.. askyour question
<halohunter> i need help setting up team speak on my cpu
<halohunter> i use ubuntu 7.04
<nosrednaekim> team speak?
<nosrednaekim> what is that>
<halohunter> somthing so u can talk to people on diff games
<halohunter> like talk to some one wile playing wolf et
<SlimeyPete> it's sort of like game-oriented voip chat
<halohunter> yes
* VirtuoS VirtuoS
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<halohunter> is namol on i know he can help me
<bradsnet> I wonder if this is my issue: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-bugzilla-noise/2004-March/000109.html
<bradsnet> Oh, he left.
<bradsnet> Sigh.
<snowdonkey> Hey guys, I want Windows XP & Vista virtualization like Parallels for Mac.  I've know about VMWare.  Any others you recommend?
<redfive> ok, how do i completly remove beryl?
<snowdonkey> redfive: did you install it in Feisty?
<redfive> yes
<danielronin> how do i access restricted-manager in KDE?
<redfive> i had beryl working fine, and im now trying to switch to compiz fution
<redfive> does compiz fition hevr window decorations like emerald?
<snowdonkey> redfive: try typing: "sudo aptitude purge beryl" or "sudo apt-get remove beryl", whichever you used to install
<redfive> <snowdonkey>, does that remove emerald too?
<redfive> i caint find any theme manager like there was with beral for emerald
<GoodHabit> Hello. Where I can find pptp vpn configurator? I cannot find it.
<prak> Biovore: are you there?
<DaleksUnited> help_me: with what? :P
<help_me> hii all first
<ScorpKing> hi
<help_me> i have beryl problem i cant found a nice driver for ati sapphire x550 slient
<Arwen> Beryl is dead software...
<Arwen> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<help_me> can supported beryl ?
<Arwen> I don't know, it's dead software so I stopped caring.
<ScorpKing> lol
<GoodHabit> I have kubuntu on my pc. How I can use PPTP VPN on kubuntu using kubuntu tools?
<help_me> one min later for change os....
<_michael> Hi is there a way to make a second kicker panel use a different background tile than the main panel?
<GuyFromHell> okay... so i accidentally deleted /boot (long story involving windows bootloader)...
<GuyFromHell> anyone have any ideas?
<ScorpKing> is there way to load the password for an encryted loopback filesystem from a usb flash disk at startup?
<ScorpKing> *encrypted
<ScorpKing> GuyFromHell: do you have a spare hd?
<GuyFromHell> ScorpKing: why?
<GuyFromHell> (it's a laptop either way)
<ScorpKing> GuyFromHell: do another install on it and copy the files from /boot. :-)
<ScorpKing> GuyFromHell: laptop is not that easy. can't just add another drive. i just spend all day getting mine back up.
<GuyFromHell> nvm i found it
<bradsnet> I don't suppose anyone wants to try to help me get nvidia-glx working?
<klobster> !nvidia | bradsnet
<ubotu> bradsnet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bradsnet> Yeah, I did that.
<bradsnet> And followed the links to deal with issues and did all that stuff too.
<klobster> what happened?
<bradsnet> Boots to a blank screen with a flashing cursor...
<bradsnet> The Xorg.0.log has had errors sometimes, sometimes not... currently no errors but I still get the same effect, blinking cursor, nothing.
<bradsnet> It's a laptop, it's not outputting to a secondary device.
<klobster> sounds a bit over my head, I'm afraid.
<bradsnet> Sometimes it says it can't load libglx.so.
<bradsnet> Yeah, seems like I'm just screwed.
<klobster> it doesn't get to a shell prompt?
<ScorpKing> bradsnet: sounds like the drivers doesn't get loaded
<bradsnet> No, but I can get to one with ctrl+alt+f1
<klobster> sounds like it's hanging while waiting for a driver, check your kernel log
<bradsnet> scorp: Yeah, someone showed me how to check that... it seemed they were... by now I may have screwed things up too badly to figure that out though.
<bradsnet> kernel log?
<klobster> bradsnet: can you dpaste the dmesg output?
<klobster> bradsnet: it's in the same folder as your X log
<bradsnet> kern.log? Doesn't seem to have any nvidia related errors, or any others that I can recongize.
<bradsnet> dmesg?
<bradsnet> dpaste?
<ScorpKing> bradsnet: if all fail, install drivers while in runlevel 1 and go back to 3 or 5 (whatever). u should have graphics but after u restart the problem might be back.
<sumguy231> bradsnet: Either look at /var/log/dmesg, or just get the output of the 'dmesg' command. Then use the pastebin.
<bradsnet> dmesg | grep nvidia returns nothing if that helps.
<bradsnet> I'm not sure how I can do that.
<klobster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sumguy231> I stepped in a little late on this conversation, did you ever post the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? That would probably help a lot.
<bradsnet> I'm not sure how I could do that either.
<bradsnet> Only way I can get into X at the moment is if I reconfig to use "nv" ...
#kubuntu 2007-09-02
<sumguy231> bradsnet: Pardon me if I missed this, the nvidia-glx driver is installed but doesn't work?
<bradsnet> But really I've tried at least 10 different xorg.confs at this point.
<bradsnet> Yes sum.
<bradsnet> At least, that was the first problem.... I guess.
<klobster> bradsnet: what is the command you are using to install the driver?
<bradsnet> well, the first time I did it I just did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<klobster> bradsnet: is it the same computer you are using now?
<bradsnet> No.
<klobster> good
<sumguy231> Have you tried not selecting the 'glx' extension? Doing so will prevent you from using hardware acceleration, but if it works the problem lies somewhere in there, and you should still be able to load X with the nvidia drivers.
<bradsnet> Well, nv works without hardware acceleration, but that's exactly why I want nvidia-glx.
<klobster> what happened when you ran sudo apt blah blah
<sumguy231> bradsnet: Yeah, I just wwant to know if it works mostly. What kind of card do you have?
<bradsnet> Installs it just fine. Then I used the graphical interface in kubuntu to select the driver.
<bradsnet> nvidia geforce 6800 go ultra
<cprmpt> I gotta say guys, I'm impressed
<klobster> bradsnet: you mean in system settings? yeah that is garbage, you need do it manually.
<cprmpt> kubuntu has entirely replaced windows as my desktop OS
<bradsnet> Then I rebooted, and came back to a flashing cursor, no video. I could get to the console with c+a+f1 at that point.
<cprmpt> the only thing is that my video card drivers are not working properly...  but i dont really care to fix that right now
<ScorpKing> nvidia geforce fx5200 gave me the same problem :(
<bradsnet> Heh, mine either cpr... otherwise I love kubuntu.
<bradsnet> So I checked the Xorg.0.log, and it had some jazz about libglx.so not being found, so I looked where it said it wasn't but it was there.
<sumguy231> bradsnet: And is linux-restricted-modules-<the kernel you're using> installed?
<bradsnet> No, I think one instruction thing I found made me remove that.
<sumguy231> Which instruction thingy? I'm pretty sure you need the restricted modules to use the nvidia driver.
<bradsnet> At that point I suspected my problem was this: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-bugzilla-noise/2004-March/000109.html but I don't know enough to know if it is or not.
<bradsnet> After I couldn't get it to work with nvidia-glx I tried to do it nvidia's way.
<bradsnet> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<bradsnet> it says "If you use Ubuntu, please also ensure that the linux-restricted-modules or linux-restricted-modules-common packages have been uninstalled. "
<sumguy231> I guess I could see that, if you install Nvidia's binaries I guess the module it builds could conflict.
<sumguy231> *with the one from the repository, I mean.
<bradsnet> That's another confusing thing... conflicting instructions.
<klobster> it doesn't sound like you installed the binaries, though
<bradsnet> Installed the binaries?
<sumguy231> Sorry, I gotta go. A lot.
<bradsnet> Thanks anyhoo.
<klobster> the proprietary drivers from nvidia
<bradsnet> I downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<bradsnet> and ran it.
<bradsnet> A few times.
<bradsnet> That's all it said to do.
<klobster> what does it say when you run it?
<bradsnet> Well, for the most part it runs fine.
<bradsnet> Runs, compiles a kernel, reconfigures xorg.conf...
<bradsnet> reboot, same flashing cursor, no video.
<bradsnet> But the errors in Xorg.0.log keep changing.
<bradsnet> Every time I do it that is.
<klobster> what do they change to
<bradsnet> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<bradsnet> I followed those, and now there are no errors in it at all.
<bradsnet> But I still have the exact same behavior.
<bradsnet> Boots, flashing cursor, no video.
<bradsnet> At several times during this I've changed back to the "nv" driver and it works fine every time.
<klobster> what errors do you get with the nvidia driver?
<bradsnet> Oh, and the card worked fine in windows.
<bradsnet> In Xorg.0.log? With nvidia-glx? Almost exactly this: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-bugzilla-noise/2004-March/000109.html
<bradsnet> I mean, the only thing different about mine was slightly different directories but it looks like that was generated on a different distro.
<BrightEyes`> hello.anyone to help me configure my tv card?
<BrightEyes`> hello.anyone to help me configure my tv card? lspci gives 02:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<bradsnet> Wish I could help.
<bradsnet> oh, btw, klobster lspci does list my card.
<aguitel> anybody helpme to change the look from my kubuntu ,i have shi.. video card
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Need some help. I'm trying to get 3D working. Don't send me the bot response, as it didn't work. Anyway, I have a nVidia Geeforce 8300GS, but lspci shows "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0423 (rev a1)"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Anyone know what I can do to get it to recognize the card?
<litm89> HOLA
<litm89> necesito ayuda
<litm89> can somebody help mee
<bradsnet> I'm having an issue getting an nvidia card working as well...
<bradsnet> Been working on it for a day and a half no with no progress.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> litm89: It's usually best to just ask your question. If someone knows, they'll respond.
<bradsnet> Some regress infact.
<litm89> thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> bradsnet: What card is it?
<litm89>  i mount a har disk
<litm89> and i cant umount it
<bradsnet> 6800 go ultra
<klobster> !es | litm89
<litm89> its on the desk
<ubotu> litm89: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<litm89> it's name is "/"
<litm89> thank you
<lancos> I have kubuntu 7.06 64bit, I can i install and run a 32bit application?
<konrad> hello
<klobster> bradsnet: what kernel are you using?
<konrad> sory ... i have a quest
<U238Willy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<U238Willy> that's for me
<U238Willy> ty
<konrad> do u now where can i remove some apps from autostart ?
<marek_> hello everybody
<kcg> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bradsnet> klobster: Dunno.
<reldruh> hi marek_
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !lamp | kcg
<ubotu> kcg: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<klobster> bradsnet: run uname -r to find out
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_O; looks like Envy might be my only solution for my video card problem.
<kcg> WhtWolfTeraDyne, thx... but i've got a problem on enabling the php module for apache2
<bradsnet> 1 sec, I'm going through those instructions.
<klobster> also this looks simple enough
<klobster> /msg bradsnet:
<klobster>  Looking in the forums again (I'm not the only 8800GTS owner having trouble), I found these instructions:
<klobster> 1. wget http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<klobster> 2. sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run -x
<klobster> 3. sudo cp -f NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libnvidia-wfb.so.100.14.11 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
<klobster> 4. startx
<klobster> doh!, that was supposed toi send as private msg, sorry everyone
<bradsnet> klobster: 2.6.20-16-generic
<marek_> i love kubuntu
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD The "msg" command doesn't like you, klobster
<klobster> I know, wtf?
<|TraX|> Hi, I updated my system and now x won't start giving me a module version mismatch error (this started today) (And my 8800gts was working just fine with the 100.14.11 driver before now)
<klobster> bradsnet: since you already have the driver, just try steps 2, 3 4.  have you been stopping x before running htis?
<|TraX|> Any ideas?
<klobster> |TraX|: you need to reinstall the propreietary driver every time you update your kernel
<|TraX|> That's what I figured
<klobster> sorry
<|TraX|> S'ok I did it a thousand times with 2 other distros before I tried kubuntu and got it to work
<klobster> it's one of the hazards of running closed source drivers
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> It's odd. Wolvix can see the card as an 8300GS in LiveCD mode, but Kubuntu can't see it even when installed.
<marek_> it's a new world
<konrad> help meee ! how can i control autostart ? :(
<bradsnet> klobster: Sorry, already up to step 7... they seem like the might be helpful.... um, yes, I've been stopping x before running the install if that is what you mean, it won't do most things unless it is stopped.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> *sigh* I guess I'll just live without 3D, or use my Windows laptop for such things. I refuse to use envy. Too much breakage.
<klobster> bradsnet: just checking.  didja see the steps above?  it's pretty much just the important part from the other link.
<bradsnet> Yes, I definately did that.
<|TraX|> klobster: I'm guessing I don't have to change my xorg.conf?
<klobster> |TraX|: no, it shouldn't have changed since last time
<klobster> |TraX|: you are essentially relinking the driver to the new kernel; you aren't actually updating the software.
<bradsnet> Moment of truth...
<klobster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: that card is too new, gutsy might see it, though
<help-me> xorg.conf.fglrx-2 ,xorg.conf.fglrx-1, xorg.conf.fglrx-0 , xorg.conf.20070830233211 , i deleted my xorg.con file but my pc can open 1280x1100 32bit dept but i dont know which xorg.conf opening my pc icant set any parameters my graphic adapter functions on desktop...
<bradsnet> Okay, it did something different. Not really better, but different. Now it gave me the kubuntu logo without the status bar for a few seconds before going to the flashing cursor...
<bradsnet> yay
<klobster> bradsnet: I need to see dmesg  before making any other suggestions.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> klobster: Ok. I'll just wait till Gutsy goes final, then.
<help-me> ??
<Phoenix_Fire> hello
<klobster> help-me: I am not clear on your question
<bradsnet> Now that nv isn't working either I REALLY don't know how to do that.
<klobster> WhtWolfTeraDyne: that's what i am doing
<Phoenix_Fire> what is the advantage when i configure a aplication in this style "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<klobster> !hi | Phoenix_Fire
<ubotu> Phoenix_Fire: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<level1> Hi, I ran a wine game that resized my screen, and now systemsettings won't resize it back (it thinks its resizing it but its not)
<Phoenix_Fire> should i use ./configure or ./configure --prefix=/usr to compile kaffein
<level1> the game is no longer running?
<klobster> Phoenix_Fire: it makes sure it links to /usr so that all users can access the app/
<level1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Phoenix_Fire> kobster, thx for your answear :)
<klobster> ouf seems shy
<bradsnet> klobster: For whatever reason I decided to re-run the nvidia script... that didn't change anything though...
<klobster> did you copy that libwf.so file like the above suggesstion?
<bradsnet> Yes.
<klobster> :/
<klobster> nv isn't working?
<klobster> are you sure?
<bradsnet> It's never complained about that in Xorg.0.log... so I don't think that's the issue. It complained about the symbolic link for libglx... so maybe if I could get it back to that point I could do the same thing to rebuild that link... but I have not been able to get there.
<GuyFromHell> feh, how do i get grub to do the fancy "omg there's a windows partition" thing
<bradsnet> I'm trying again with nv right now.
<klobster> help-me: please re ask your question, I couldn't understand you.
<GuyFromHell> the manual way doesn't seem to be liking me right now
<bradsnet> Moment of truth...
<bradsnet> Flashing cursor.
<bradsnet> One of those steps broke nv.
<bradsnet> From either what I sent you or what you sent me.
<bradsnet> I really don't want to reinstall... I spent hours this morning installing and configuring software... :(
<DrWilcock> how do i get my taskbar white on black like in windows
<klobster> bradsnet: do you need the newest driver?  I have /NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run and it works perfect for my 6800
<bradsnet> Well the instructions you sent me are for the one I have, which isn't that one, but I got it off of nvidia's website...
<bradsnet> I'm a little fed up at this point with it. I might just switch to ubuntu... maybe this fix would actually work for it.
<bradsnet> I would be glad to try that one, but at the moment don't know how I could even get it on my system...
<bradsnet> Suppose I could boot with the livecd now that I think about it.
<fignew> bradsnet, you're still trying to get it to work?
<klobster> bradsnet: I am guessing the copying of that libwfb file is what is stopping it, althou it could be copmmenting out that  #install nvidia /sbin/lrm-video nvidia $CMDLINE_OPTS line
<bradsnet> yeah, except now one of these instructions I followed made things even worse.
<DrWilcock> does anyone know how to get my taskbar white on black like in windows
<bradsnet> klobster: Who knows at this point...
<bradsnet> I've done so much...
<klobster> DrWilcock: did you try right clicking on the panel?
<DrWilcock> i did try it
<DrWilcock> i can get black on black
<Ace2016> Hi all
<DrWilcock> but not white on black
<Ace2016> how do i run a java jar file?
<DrWilcock> there is no choices for text color
<klobster> bradsnet: you want me to email this older version to you?  it didn't have any issues when I ran it.
<bradsnet> I dunno.
<bradsnet> brad@bradsnet.net
<bradsnet> I could try it, but I think the problem is deeper now.
<klobster> bradsnet: ok, well mv /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/old.libwfb.so should get nv running again
<bradsnet> Trying it.
<bradsnet> No video, no flashing cursor.
<Phoenix_Fire> ciao and have a nice day
<bradsnet> Switching to tty1 and back I get the flashing cursor again.
<bradsnet> No errors in Xorg.0.log
<klobster> that's with nv in your Xorg.conf?
<bradsnet> Yes.
<bradsnet> I used dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure it.
<bradsnet> That has worked in the past.
<klobster> ok, what about vim /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video and taking the # out of the    #install nvidia /sbin/lrm-video nvidia $CMDLINE_OPTS line?
<jhonyrod> anybody can help me?
<bradsnet> Testing.
<bradsnet> What is the question jhonyrod?
<jhonyrod> i have a problem with audacity
<bradsnet> klobster: Same, dead video.
<bradsnet> I think I really hosed something.
<bradsnet> :(
<sea_4_ever> oh, wheres that guy that lost the taskbar thing?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhonyrod: Might want to be more specific.
<sea_4_ever> ALT + F1.
<bradsnet> At this point, I may just go back to windows.
<bradsnet> Toss my kubuntu cd down an elevator shaft.
<klobster> bradsnet: you can use grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf to tell me what driver is set in xorg
<jhonyrod> do you know how can i get audacity working on linux cos i tried everything and its allways the same think, tried to configurate the audio settings and it didn't work, what should i do?
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<bradsnet> klobster: Well I just opened it in nano, it's nv
<tekstacy> Where can I find a list of shortcuts and hotkeys for Kubuntu/kde?
<jhonyrod> hey man i need some help
<bradsnet> tekstacy: In the system configuration there is a keyboard panel, you can see what they are and customize them in there.
<jhonyrod> bradsnet:
<tekstacy> cool, thanks.
<jhonyrod> did you read my messege
<bradsnet> Yeah I dunno what to tell you.
<jhonyrod> what?
<bradsnet> I've been using kubuntu for 2 days and I'm ready to chuck it down a well so you are asking the wrong person.
<jhonyrod> ok well no prob man
<NickPresta> bradsnet, why? What
<sea_4_ever> tekstacy : download tht little annoying AMOR thing, it tells you some every few minutes.
<bradsnet> Good luck though.
<NickPresta> bradsnet, What's the problem?
<bradsnet> It's a long story, but basically I'm trying to get my video card working.
<bradsnet> Yes, I tried installing the binary drivers.
<sea_4_ever> bradsnet, do not chuck it, play Ktron!
<NickPresta> bradsnet, which card do you have?
<klobster> bradsnet: yeah, we reset the options we changed (except for installing the driver), so I am not sure why nv won't run
<bradsnet> nvidia geforce 6800 go ultra.
<tekstacy> :)  I saw that, it did look annoying, but I will try it.
<NickPresta> bradsnet, is that in a Laptop?
<bradsnet> At first nv worked and nvidia didn't, now neither work.
<bradsnet> Yes.
<bradsnet> I think my first problem was http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-bugzilla-noise/2004-March/000109.html
<bradsnet> But I can't even get that to happen again.
<bradsnet> But those are the exact errors I had in Xorg.0.log
<bradsnet> Now I have no errors.
<bradsnet> But no video.
<bradsnet> On any driver.
<bradsnet> I did this:
<bradsnet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514161
<bradsnet> and this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<bradsnet> One of those two got me from nv working to nv not working.
<klobster> bradsnet: hey what happens if you run startx at the prompt now (without doing anything else)
<NickPresta> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klobster> NickPresta: already been there
<NickPresta> klobster, it was for my benefit, not for bradsnet's :)
<klobster> heh
<bradsnet> Yeah, already told him. :)
<elite101> hello
<NickPresta> it's been a while since I've had to install drivers. I'm looking at the steps again
<klobster> bradsnet: what error do you get when you do startx?
<bradsnet> uh, okay, well now it does fatal io error 104 on X server ":0.0" after - reqeusts with 0 events remaining.
<bradsnet> er the - sould be a 0
<jhonyrod> WhtWolfTeraDyne: ok my problem is that i can't record with audacity and i've been trying with the audio settigs+microphone config. and it isn't working yet, do you know what can i do?
<bradsnet> Oh and my card worked fine on windows.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jhonyrod: Unfortunately, I don't. I don't usually use Audacity under Linux. You might want to try asking in #audacity
<bradsnet> And kubuntu was working fantastic with the nv driver... I just wanted to try out a game with wine... now it seems I'm stuck.
<stoney1> hello gus :)
<stoney1> guys
<bradsnet> My ubuntu livecd seems to be booting alright.
<gaius> is there some magic way to make .runs work in kubuntu ?
<NickPresta> bradsnet, lets do a sanity check. Have you installed nvidia-glx? Did you do `sudo nvidia-xconfig`? What are the specific errors?
<bradsnet> gaius: sudo sh blah.run has worked for me....
<gaius> ./file.run should have worked
<gaius> as root
<bradsnet> Nick. I've done those, no errors when I did them.
<gaius> so, does sudo work and not su?
<NickPresta> bradsnet, would you mind posting your xorg.conf to a pastebin?
<BluesKaj> !sudo
<klobster> bradsnet: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should get you nv back running again
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bradsnet> Dunno, but I know sudo works for me.
<gaius> I know
<gaius> but, I just used su
<bradsnet> klobster: That's what I did.
<gaius> and then I have root access without having to type sudo 58996978 times
<bradsnet> sudo -i is the recommended way of doing that. Don't ask me why or what is different.
<gaius> alright
<gaius> I'm trying to install enemy-territory, for old time's sake
<gaius> the sound won't work in gentoo :(
<bradsnet> huh, my livecd locked up...
<bradsnet> klobster: I did that and that is why it has nv now...
<bradsnet> But it still doesn't work.
<ctesibiusulpius> sigh
<ctesibiusulpius> I think linux just hates me
<bradsnet> Indeed.
<bradsnet> I think nvidia hates me.
<ctesibiusulpius> nvidia likes me
<knoppix> im mmacking my grub but how do i get my kernel to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-4-486 ?
<klobster> bradsnet: I saw that, I am still trying to decipher why that would break it.
<klobster> did the livecd really lock up?
<NickPresta> bradsnet, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=412797&postcount=6. Check the thread for more information.
<bradsnet> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<bradsnet> It could have been something from that.
<klobster> where did that come from?
<ctesibiusulpius> my kernel 2.6.22-7 has some weird issue with playing video files in kaffeine, so I'm forced to use 2.6.21-4 :(
<bradsnet> Yeah I've done that NickPresta.
<ctesibiusulpius> so, is this a "family" or however you word it channel?
<bradsnet> klobster: I've posted that a few times now.
<skkeeper> hey people
<NickPresta> bradsnet, and you get no errors, etc? How strange. The card is supported and others have had it running successfully.
<bradsnet> Okay, livecd working now, might have been dirty.
<NickPresta> !hi | skkeeper
<ubotu> skkeeper: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<klobster> bradsnet: sorry, I meant when did you run that?
<bradsnet> I know nick.
<skkeeper> i have a problem with synaptic can anybody help me? im a totaly noob in linux
<NickPresta> ctesibiusulpius, yes, this is a "family" channel.
<bradsnet> klobster: Right before I ran the ones you sent me.
<NickPresta> !ask | skkeeper
<ubotu> skkeeper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ctesibiusulpius> I figured so
<ctesibiusulpius> I'll keep it clean
<skkeeper> lol
<skkeeper> ok
<ctesibiusulpius> is there a kubuntu-amd64 channel?
<klobster> bradsnet: did you do this DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<skkeeper> i installed second life... well the instalation crashed.. so i closed it...later i figure it that my synaptic doesnt open anymore... just pop out second life wasnt installed because it cant find its repository
<skkeeper> and closes
<halohunter> hello
<sash__> hello
<bradsnet> klobster: No, because it said to only do that if you have... uh, whatever it says, installed. I made sure it wasn't installed and didn't do that.
<sash__> ^^
<ctesibiusulpius> you know, this will make the second distro in two days I've just formatted over
<skkeeper> :-(
<klobster> bradsnet: ok, good, but if you uninstall the restricted drivers, is nv even installed at that point?
<bradsnet> Heck if I know.
<halohunter> is namol on
<bradsnet> I don't know what they are. I'm just following instructions.
<bradsnet> I've used kubuntu for only an hour or so longer than I've had this issue.
<bradsnet> I used to use freebsd a while back... but that knowledge is pretty much useless except basic commands and such.
<bradsnet> Most of these instructions seem to expect you to be at least a little psychic.
<TraX> Does anybody know if Mono could be used to develop linux apps?
<klobster> bradsnet: an hour!?! way to go for the big issues
<bradsnet> Yeah, tell me about it.
<klobster> TraX: can and is
<bradsnet> Sadly that hour was spent installing and configuring other things.
<TraX> Is it command line or could I do it right from MonoDevelop?
<klobster> bradsnet: heh.  ok, well I guess you need to apt-get install nvidia-glx to get the nv driver back
<TraX> Right now it only compiles for windows
<bradsnet> That doesn't seem right.
<bradsnet> nvidia-glx isn't nv.
<klobster> TraX: mono is in the repos
<bradsnet> Do you think I would have any different experience in ubuntu? All the instructions seem to be written for ubuntu, not kubuntu...
<bradsnet> At the same time, I know the desktop manager is independent of X, and it's X with the issue... but the people saying it worked are all using ubuntu.
<Anonymousguy> i've a problem whit my graphics card
<bradsnet> Me too.
<Anonymousguy> anybody can help me?
<bradsnet> Is it an nvidia card?
<Myr> what kimd of card is it
<Anonymousguy> no, is a integrated card, is a VIA card
<Myr> whats hte problem?
<bradsnet> What is the issue?
<sea> Theres a bug in Konversation
<TraX> bradsnet: What video card are you running?
<scheater5> Does anyone know about the state of the real time kernel in the gusty repos?
<bradsnet> nvidia geforce 6800 go ultra
<bradsnet> And yes I installed the binary drivers.
<Anonymousguy> the resolution that Kubuntu displays is lower than it support
<bradsnet> And followed the links on the howto and did that stuff.
<screamx> anyone kno how to setup steam with wine i cant get it to wirk all the way
<bradsnet> Hmm, I saw something about the resolution...
<bradsnet> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TraX> screamx: Did you install the font?
<klobster> bradsnet: sorry, making dinner for my daughter.  I meant sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<klobster> I cut and pasted the the wrong line
<Anonymousguy> and in the prefferences settings i dont reconfig the resolution, because the graphic card that Kubuntu recognize is different
<bradsnet> Running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh may fix that, you can select the appropriate driver, then "check" the resolutions you need it to support.
<Anonymousguy> That recognize that i have a 'vesa' card an a 'plug n' play' monitor
<bradsnet> Though, you might not want to listen to me I seem to break video settings.
<klobster> bradsnet: brb.  btw, did you try the older version?
<bradsnet> Of what? nvidia-glx-legacy?
<sash__> hellow again guy's how change my graphic card driver. cant set to display parameters!
<Anonymousguy> thanks very much
<bradsnet> This may or may not work for you: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Anonymousguy> broadsnet
<bradsnet> sure
<klobster> there isn't a difference between ubuntu and kubuntu as far as this is concerned; we haven't even got to a point in the loader where it would be different
<bradsnet> klobster: Yeah, that's what I said...
<klobster> bradsnet: no, the older version I mailed you.
<bradsnet> What do I know though?
<bradsnet> oh, you mailed it?
<klobster> yeah, but i wasn't sure if you still had the livecd up or not
<bradsnet> looks like I already had that stuff installed you sent me a minute ago.
<bradsnet> I do, I just rebooted to check that though, heh.
* TECKBW says lo to all
<bradsnet> I gotta go to the grocery store in a few... so I think I have to stop for now.
<bradsnet> Maybe I'll reinstall kubuntu again, and try each of these instructions from scratch.
<TECKBW> anybody that can help with pppoe setup for adsl connection...there  is more than one Access Concentrator, and I would like to specify which one to use .... is this possible and how
<bradsnet> I guess now I know not to install a bunch of software THEN try to get drivers working.
<TECKBW> I use pppoeconf to setup, but when it dials, pppoeconf says that invalid username
<bradsnet> klobster: The one thing I'm pretty confident of is that if I do reinstall I can get nv working again.
<klobster> bradsnet: also, it shouldn't make a difference, but grep Load /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if dri is commented out, or not
<klobster> bradsnet: thats true
<bradsnet> dri is not commented out.
<TECKBW> the username and password provided work on windows box, so it's all got to do with Access Concentrator, do I add a line to the dsl-provider file in /etc/ppp/peers/
<TECKBW> and what would the line be??
<bradsnet> Sorry teck, wish I knew.
<klobster> dri should be commented out when running the nvidia drivers
<klobster> sorry, my daughter is having a meltdown, I gotta go.
<bradsnet> Thanks for trying.
<bradsnet> I'll see what that does.
<TECKBW> bradsnet-->many ppl stay with windows because of an issue with pppoe connections on linux, I am lucky as I have wifi router doing the dialing but am not always at home so need a way to connect via pppoe
<TECKBW> anyone else that may have a clue
<bradsnet> Goodnight.
<anthronaut> TECKBW: I used to have issued with pppoe, but I haven't used a ppp connection for _years_...
<teguh> hi my brother in all the world
<s_> hiya people
<s_> anyone know good place for oki drivers for linux
<s_> ?
<s_> I have an oki c3300n, cant find a driver listed, been to linux-printing.org
<s_> no joy
<Q-collective> s_: what is an oki?
<s_> its a colour laser printer
<s_> www.oki.co.uk
<s_> or www.okidata.com
<Q-collective> ah
<s_> Ive even tried sharing a windows driver on a windows box, I expect driver to come over or at least be visable, but no joy
<NickPresta> !enter | s_
<ubotu> s_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<s_> k dude
<elite101> hello i need help
<elite101> with something
<elite101> its Ndiswrapper
<NickPresta> elite101, hi. What seems to be the problem?
<elite101> lol
<NickPresta> lol
<Arwen> Under Linux I can't increase the priority of a process without being root?
<Q-collective> s_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358838
<elite101> its not my problem its my friends he is switching to kubuntu and has a dlink and he needs to install Ndiswrapper through a tarball because the Dlink is his internetsource so he cant dowload it threw adpet *takes abreath*
<Q-collective> seems your odds are against
<elite101> now he has the Tarball and i dont know how to install things from a tarrball
<andersin> Awen: Yes, and for a good reason: You do not want to starve the processes that are more important
<elite101> how do you install Ndiswrapper from a tarrball?
<fkm> elite101: Why didn't he just download the .deb file?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well you see
<elite101> nvm...where?
<elite101> where is the debian file?
<fkm> Give me a min
<andersin> Awen: so you cannot simply increase your priority
<s_> thats the trouble, I looked on usual places, and cant see one for download
<elite101> okay thanks fkm, i never used Ndiswrapper b4 and i want him to switch to kubuntu
<elite101> i got him into linux :D
<NickPresta> I want to use libmtp 0.2.1 in Feisty. Where can I get the deb of libmtp 0.2.1 (for Gutsy)?
<hydrogen> just install ndiswrapper-utils
<hydrogen> in adept
<hydrogen> or with aptitude
<elite101> lol he doesnt have internet
<hydrogen> gutsy deb's will most likely not work on feisty due to the toolchainges
<hydrogen> oh :)
<elite101> lol
<fkm> elite101: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ <-- Should be the one
<elite101> so apt-get is outta the picture
<BluesKaj> elite101, what is the tarball's file xtn  .gz or bz2 ?
<NickPresta> hydrogen, what do you suggest? libmtp 0.1.3 is quite old and it doesn't work with my device.
<elite101> thanks fkm,
<elite101> tar,gz
<hydrogen> !info libmtp
<ubotu> Package libmtp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NickPresta> libmtp5
<NickPresta> !info libmtp5
<hydrogen> !info libmtp6
<ubotu> libmtp5: Implementation of Microsoft's MTP. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 90 kB, installed size 312 kB
<ubotu> Package libmtp6 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hydrogen> hmm
<fkm> elite101: Just be aware that ndiswrapper is not the best way to go. I used it with a D-Link PCMCIA card. I can't really be sure. But I think it slowed down my system
<elite101> fkm, errr wich one do i download? he has a 32bit i386 kubuntu 7.04 fiesty
<hydrogen> !info libmtp5 feisty-backports
<elite101> lol
<ubotu> Package libmtp5 does not exist in feisty-backports
<BluesKaj> elite101, tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz , then look in the file that's generated and you'll find a reame and an install text file , and follow the instructions
<hydrogen> there goes that hope :)
<elite101> is there an alternative to ndiswraooer
<elite101> wrapper*
<BluesKaj> readme file
<hydrogen> elite101: are there no native linux drivers for his card?
<elite101> err i hate doing work for other people
<elite101> no
<hydrogen> then there is no alternative
<elite101> its a Dlink DWLG32 its a usb one
<fkm> Id say: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<elite101> okay thanks
<hydrogen> remember you also need the windows driver package
<NickPresta> hydrogen, I'm going to see if I can get libmtp6 working in feisty. The only thing that depends on libmtp5 is amarok and libmtp5-dev. I'm going to remove them and try my luck with libmtp6. Does that sound like it should work or are you certain it won't?
<Q-collective> BluesKaj: actually, since tar 1.15 you don't need to explicitly say with what protocol to untar anymore. So tar xvf does the trick in any case.
<BluesKaj> err elite101 . I know the feeling ..there are tutorials in the ubuntu forums that talk you thru tar installs
<hydrogen> NickPresta: I'm not positive one way or the other.. however the package has been built with a whole different version of gcc against a different glibc
<elite101> yeah but he is dumb
<elite101> err i hate doing this
<elite101> man this sucks stupid wireles
<hydrogen> you can try, and if it doesn't work you could always try compiling it from scratch and installing to /usr/local
<BluesKaj> Q-collective, well ok but i doubt any harm is done
<fkm> Heheh :)
<NickPresta> hydrogen, okay. If I decide to compile libmtp6 on my own, how would I get m system to recognize it and such? /usr/local/libmtp6?
<hydrogen> assuming its a normal package
<Q-collective> elite101: basically: apt-get install build-essentials, untar the tarball, cd into directory, ./configure && make, sudo make install
<hydrogen> you would just ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<Q-collective> done
<elite101> lolo okay and how do i get the card working?
<elite101> it just does it automatically?
<NickPresta> hydrogen, libmtp5 is in /usr/lib. Should I move the .a/la/so files there?
<hydrogen> NickPresta: no.. in theory /usr/local/lib should be in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH alreadyh
<hydrogen> not sure about that though :)
<elite101> i have no clue what to do
<NickPresta> hydrogen, ah okay. Thanks
<fkm> elite101: WLAN is nice. I've just never gotten the thing to work properly. Even with the integrated WLAN card in my Thinkpad T60 (with native drivers) I can only connect to the network when I'm in close proximity to the accesspoint...
<elite101> mhm i should tell him to f*ck it and get Wired internet
<elite101> :D
<fkm> Heheh. Tell him that it's much faster ;) Just don't mention that this is only within his LAN ;)
<sea> THE ANSWER IS 42
<elite101> lol
<fkm> Heheh
<TECKBW> anyone else have any ideas to sort out the pppoe issue ...(needing to specify Access Concentrator)
<elite101> he lives in an apt with wireless
<swirrel> hi everyone have a webcam5 ? this one : http://i.play.tm/s/130/g/150/1.jpg? NEED help with it...
<elite101> :D durr his sisters boyfriend dont know jack about computers
<TraX> But what is the question sea?
<elite101> there rooms are rite beside eachother
<sea> The question is : "What is the ultimate answer?"
<sash__> i m download a ati driver on ati.amd.com host. but cant control this graph card how remove this driver / driver name :ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64
<fkm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Answer_to_Life,_the_Universe,_and_Everything
<elite101> yes
<elite101> thanks
<elite101> i will give that to him
<TECKBW> no one here using pppoe to connect to the internet???
<U238Willy> there are instructions for ndiswrapper.. i remember there were two commands after compiling..
<NickPresta> hydrogen, now I have libmtp6 in /usr/local/lib and when I tried to install amarok again, libmtp5 is installed. How do I use libmtp6 instead of libmtp5?
<NickPresta> aw =(
<NickPresta> lol
<elite101> i need a tutorial for ndiswrapper so this windows user can use Linux instead of getting screwed over my Microshaft XD
<U238Willy> forgive me, but, this was on a suse machine at the time.. there were to commands.. ndiswrapper -l and i think ndiswrapper -m
<U238Willy> *two
<TECKBW> i take it that no one uses pppoe to connect to the internet!!
<elite101> NO
<elite101> WE DONT LIKE dsl/dial-up xD
<U238Willy> the first was to see if  ndiswrapper had 'wrapped' the driver file.. and the second to place the wrapped driver into the bootup configurations.
<TECKBW> so how would one connect to the internet???  when cable and wireless is not available?
<U238Willy> there might have been a third.. ndiswrapper -i
<arctanx> TECKBW: carrier pigeons
<U238Willy> for info on ndiswrapper.
<TECKBW> lol
<arctanx> TECKBW: don't laugh, it's been done
<elite101> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arctanx> TECKBW: http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/
<TECKBW> i may be a noob, but hell not backwards
<elite101> hey
<elite101> i got one more question
<TECKBW> arctanx thanks for the link, will b checking it out
<arctanx> np
<elite101> My friends Dlink does not have any power going to it at all in Network manager or anything like Kubuntu isnt powering it on will ndiswrapper even work? it wont turn on without the proper driver? how will you install a driver to a device thats not there? and power it on? can you tell me that my friend is screwed and to tell him to go to wired :D please
<TECKBW> looks like i have to eat my hat....lol....didn't think it was a protocol
<elite101> yes i told him he was screwed
<elite101> no more help from me :D i told him to get wired and that i will drill the holes in his walls myself
<BluesKaj> well, I sure hope gutsy 7.10 is more ATI friendly than the x86 version i just tried to install ...no X ! The 64bit version went ok but the email program in kontact is just too clunky and as far as konq goes as browser , there needs plenty of work to speed up loading on encrypted sites ...it was terrbly slow , despite disabling Ipv6.
<erov> ... only 1 of my 4 processors is being discovered.. i knew something was up >:(
<NickPresta> How can I get amarok to use a compiled libmtp6 over libmtp5? Do I need to compile my own version of amarok?
<elite101> erov, only 4? i have 8 :D its a quad/quad MOBO
<BluesKaj> which version NickPresta ?
<NickPresta> I'm on Feisty and I needed libmtp6. I compiled libmtp6 myself but I also have libmtp5 installed (it's an amarok dependency).
<BluesKaj> of amarok ?
<NickPresta> 1.4.7
<teguh>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  is freeze how to repair my linux in konsole
<teguh> and my adept crash hi brother help yahhhh
<elite101> !adeptfix | teguh
<ubotu> teguh: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<|neon|> ? is it safe to use ttrevinos sources?
<michael> can someone help me with an ati x1200 problem?
<elite101> sorry if that was already said i just came back
<elite101> holy problems
<elite101> micheal, i can ditch the ATI and but a NVidia :D
<r0ck3t3r> anyone rememeber the game pirates gold?
<elite101> nope
<teguh>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  if i use this command my konsole is freesh for along time
<michael> elite101, i have nvidia on my desktop but my laptop has an integrated x1200  :(
<elite101> Shhh....
<r0ck3t3r> too bad, your all missing out
<elite101> lol
<BluesKaj> r0ck3t3r, this a kubuntu support channel ...want games ..google it
<elite101> i know i have to problems you know why
<elite101> Im running off the livecd
<elite101> i have no HDD
<r0ck3t3r> lol
<michael> has anyone gotten kubuntu feisty installed with an x1200 ati card?
<r0ck3t3r> ok how to get flash to work on a amd64, that thread i read dont work
<BluesKaj> r0ck3t3r, if you want youtube towork on amd64 , try swiftfox browser
<BluesKaj> and make sure you have java-common and j2re1.4 installed
<ve6a> how can i run a program in another languager other then the default one
<BluesKaj> as well as the flashplugin-nonfree
<sanzanric> awn rocks!!!!
<teguh> ubotu -> sudo fuser not work
<BluesKaj> ve6a, system settings/regional&language/select system language
<ve6a> i want to run once
<modjo> hi, i have one question
<modjo> regarding firefox java plugin
<ve6a> BluesKaj: i want to run once from konsole or alt + f2
<modjo> anybody had that type of troubles?
<BluesKaj> modjo, what's your question?
<raymond> is there a way to manually configure sound like there is to reconfigure X
<BrightEyes`> anyone help me make my tv card work? when i "lspci" i get 02:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<iskaldur> hi, my graphics card right now is an intel gma 3100, and compiz fusion doesn't really work too well on it...any suggestions on a graphics card that works well with kubuntu and compiz fusion? im looking for something pretty cheap, and i don't do graphics intensive stuff like games or anything...i just want compiz fusion working :)
<modjo> blueskaj
<BluesKaj> here , modjo
<modjo> i want to view apps in java on mozilla, but doesnt seems to work, i have tried many things to configure it correctly
<modjo> and i do see java apps in konqueror working
<modjo> but not in mozilla
<modjo> any toughts?
<BluesKaj> modjo, have you considered firefox ?
<modjo> im using firefox, my java plug in doesnt work for firefox
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<MarcC> how do I add a binary software package like Sauerbraten to my system so I can run it from anywhere?
<BluesKaj> do you have java-common and j2re1.4 , modjo ?
<modjo> im not sure due to many thins i added
<modjo> lemme check
<tekstacy> Somehow I "lost" the KNetworkManager icon from my system tray. How do I get it back?
<ubuntu> I need help, O
<ubuntu> I'm on kubuntu live, and i need to get some files off of my hard drive
<NickPresta> tekstacy, right click > Add Applet > find knetworkmanager
<modjo> tekstacy just use katapult
<ubuntu> i get this error: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<modjo> and launch it again
<NickPresta> tekstacy, oh. I was thinking of knetload. sorry about that
<modjo> blueskaj: youre right, i dont hhave j2re1.4
<tekstacy> How does Katapuly work?
<inaety> whatexactly is katapult
<tekstacy> er Katapult
<NickPresta> !info katapult
<modjo> tekstace pres CTRL + spacebar
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.1.4-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 326 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<modjo> and type knetwork
<inaety> so katapult = alt+f2?
<BluesKaj> modjo, I'm not sure that will solve your prob, but it did for me
<Biovore> katapult should be alt-space
<modjo> bluskaj theress j2re1.4 and j2re1.4 mozilla plug in
<kubuntu-live-hal> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu live and the board is on the fritz, I luckliy got it to POST but I can't access the Windows 2000 hard drive. I get this error when mounting. hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<modjo> im gonna install the mozilla plug in
<Biovore> inaety: shift space.. then type in am
<Biovore> (alt space)
<anonymousguy> hey, i tried to modify my video config and now i can't see anything when i boot Kubuntu, until the command prompt, what i need to do?
<inaety> dang kansas state...
<modjo> downloading
<anonymousguy> i'm running the live CD
<inaety> Biovore: just predicts it for ya
<anonymousguy> but in need to solve that
<Biovore> yup.. you can also type in number and it acts like a calculator
<inaety> anonymousguy: if you are just running the livecd just restart your computer
<anonymousguy> no, you understand me
<inaety> anonymousguy: you installed kubuntu, but it doesnt start, so you know you put in the cd?
<kubuntu-live-hal> i think he is running on live cd because he messed up his video config
<inaety> err what was the xorgconfig thing for ubuntu
<modjo> blueskaj: installing...
<anonymousguy> i was trying to modify my graphic card config, but when i restart the x server i can't see amything, until the command prompt
<anonymousguy> and now i'm running the live cd trying to solve that
<modjo> testing
<anonymousguy> kubuntu-live-hal: you're right
<tekstacy> someone type my nick please.....
<TraX> tekstacy:
<inaety> anonymousguy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<inaety> and then configure it
<modjo> blueskaj
<modjo> nope didnt work, but now theres something a little bit different
<BluesKaj> tekstacy
<tekstacy> thanks, vocal works now...
<anonymousguy> ok, i'll try that, but i need to restart, thanx
<michael> can someone help me with a video card issue?
<modjo> theres an app in java with the X
<inaety> anonymousguy: okay
<tekstacy> Katapult is alt-space, but what do I do with it then?
<inaety> tekstacy: type something!
<modjo> tekstace: type knetwork
<modjo> and then ENTER
<BluesKaj> modjo, in the browser addressbar type about:plugins ...check what's installed
<anonymousguy> anyone know if this sever has a spanish-speak channel
<tekstacy> Ok, I beleive it is running, but it still isn't showing in the tray. any ideas?
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<modjo> blueskaj theres a lot of thing installed
<anonymousguy> gracias
<modjo> Java(TM) Plug-in Blackdown-1.4.2-02
<modjo> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0-b105
<Biovore> why use blackdown..  use sun's
<BluesKaj> flash ?
<modjo> also but i dont thinks its relevant
<modjo> Shockwave Flash
<modjo> File name: libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree..think i already mentioned that tho
<modjo> i dont understand you, i do have the flash plugin
<modjo> suffix swl and spl
<BluesKaj> the nonfree version
<modjo> i dont have that
<modjo> do i neet ir?
<modjo> it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree
<modjo> wait lemme request it
<modjo> blueskaj: testing
<penba> Hi. How could I go about configuring xorg for a monitor that has been rotated 270 or 90 degrees?
<MarcC> you just add the xrandrotate or whatever it's called to xorg.conf, then the pref is inside configuration when you restart X
<modjo> it WORKED!!!!
<penba> thanks
<BluesKaj> glad to hear it , modjo :)
<modjo> blueskaj: it worked, but i also downloaded some more things i wound quering with mozilla in adept manager
<modjo> thaks a lot for the support
<BluesKaj> ur welcome :)
<modjo> talk you laters :D take care :D
<tekstacy> A?nyone know how to restore my KNetworkManager to the system tray
<flaccid> tekstacy: run the program knetworkmanager
<Aondo> ***MEMORY-ERROR***: firestarter[3020] : GSlice: assertion failed: sinfo->n_allocated > 0, doesnt sound good :P
<michael> can anyone help me with ati x1200?
<tekstacy> it doesn't do anything. It is already running
<wers> for k3b, what package do I install to have the mp3 decoder plugin
<flaccid> !ati | michael
<ubotu> michael: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wers> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> tekstacy: ah well
<tekstacy> thanks anyway though.
<michael> ubotu: i dont think they could help me, my problem is that i cant install ubuntu feisty cause of my video card... it cant load x server
<flaccid> tekstacy: i would help further, but there are numerous problems with knetworkmanager/networkmanager . is your network working?
<tekstacy> yup
<michael> lol ubotu's a bot
<flaccid> tekstacy: that condition seems to be common
<tekstacy> Is there something BETTER then KNetwork?
<flaccid> tekstacy: do you have wireless?
<tekstacy> yes
<tekstacy> Seems to be conected
<flaccid> um knetworkmanager is actually the best
<flaccid> when it works
<Arkard> Hola a todos
<flaccid> !info kwireless
<ubotu> Package kwireless does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Arkard> Hi everybody
<erz-> just a question, i'm formating a primary partition (windows xp) for installing kubuntu (10g), i have a second logic partition on the same disk. Could i read data on it after formating the primary partition ? thx :  )
<flaccid> can't remember the other ones, but they are not any better. knetworkmanager is just a frontend to networkmanager but there are lots of issues
<Arkard> i need some help please
<flaccid> tekstacy: i think there is knetworkstats if you want just an icon
<Arkard> i want to install an Nvidia MX 4000
<Arkard> But i cant close the X server
<Arkard> can anybody help me plz
<flaccid> Arkard: ctrl + alt + bckspc to kill X
<michael> if i install a video card driver for edgy do i have to install a new one if i upgrade to feisty?
<Arkard> let me try plz
<MarcC> michael, probably not especially if you use drivers from the repos
<flaccid> !find knetstats
<ubotu> Found: knetstats
<flaccid> tekstacy: http://knetstats.sourceforge.net/
<flaccid> !info knetstats
<ubotu> knetstats: network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 105 kB, installed size 596 kB
<flaccid> its a monitor only
<erz-> i'm not sure about the abilities to read a ntfs locgical partition
<flaccid> erz-: ability exists
<erz-> i dont want to loose the 180Gb of data on the second partition
<michael> MarcC, do i need a certain repo? i have an x1200 card and i cant install feisty on it (x server wont load) so i have to install edgy
<erz-> thats just 10Gb 8 for system 2 for swap and keep my data
<wers> I have installed libxine1-ffmpeg but I still cannot burn mp3s
<flaccid> erz-: np
<tekstacy> knetstats looks cool, I will use it, thanks flaccid
<flaccid> cool
<erz-> flaccid: in fact i have to format the 10gb before creating / & swap ?
<flaccid> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Arkard> Im back
<Arkard> Sorry but ctrl + alt + backspace is for restart
<flaccid> if you are installing erz- use the installer program it not use qtparted to create new parts/fs
<flaccid> Arkard: what do you want to do
<Arkard> close the X server
<flaccid> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop from a tty
<Arkard> i need it to install a Video Card
<flaccid> you usually turn off the computer to put a video card in
<Arkard> what is a tty, sorry i just start in Linux a few days ago
<erz-> i have just only a kubuntu edgy cd, my dvdwiter jus died
<flaccid> Arkard: hold ctrl + alt + f2
<Arkard> ah, right
<Arkard> and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Arkard> K, let me try
<michael> my live cd wont boot to xserver on my laptop. can someone help?
<erz-> i fear :q
<awake> XD
<BluesKaj> michael , which cd ?
<BluesKaj> version
<michael> feisty
<erz-> flaccid: i dont understand well your answer i have to use the Kubuntu installer ?
<flaccid> erz-: what exactly are you doing
<michael> BluesKaj: feisty doesnt work but edgy boots up though. i think its a video card problem. i have ati x1200
<erz-> i want to format my ntfs primary partition and wont loose data on the logical disk...
<MarcC> michael: you can use the VESA driver if you just need X. It's much easier to get full graphics card support after you've installed the distro to your HD.
<elite101> Hey i just went out and bought 2 Nvidia's 8800GTX (im on my PCI card) and it has the SLI clip on them but how do i set it up on kubuntu for both of them to work?
<flaccid> erz-: use qtparted and format it. any filesystem you format will loose all data on that partition, but the other partitions will remain intact
<elite101> :P obv im just kidding
<michael> MarcC: im new to this. i have only used envy to install driver but it didnt work this time. do i install edgy then vesa from repo then try to update?
<tekstacy> screw it, I'll just keep stealing the neighbor's wireless for the night....
<BluesKaj> ok, the ati cards have been a prob (I have one too) with some kubuntus , it's kinda hit or miss ...wasn't able to use the latest gutsy x86 , but the 64bit version worked.
<erz-> i cant use qtparted cause i have just one cd with edgy and my dvd-writer died :D
<michael> BluesKaj, what ati card u have. i might try the 64 bit version then
<flaccid> erz-: use the edgy cd. all you have to do is install the qtparted package
<BluesKaj> michael ,on board X200G...but i don't recommend the 64 bit version, it's not ready for prime time
<BluesKaj> I reverted back to x86 fiesty
<Arwen> can anyone recommend a system monitor app? On GNOME I had Gkrellm, is there something like that for KDE?
<flaccid> !ksysguard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksysguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.2 (feisty), package size 508 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Arwen> no, not ksysguard
<flaccid> what do you want to monitor?
<Arwen> something that floats around on my desktop
<flaccid> um there are some, can't remember their names sorry
<Arwen> CPU usage, memory, net usage, stuff like that
<erz-> its done i'm installing... well i well see =). I have kde on the laptop and i want to try xfce. What i have to do first upgrade to feisty or moving to xfce ?
<Arkard> Im back again
<Arkard> This is a Headache
<tekstacy> ok, I don't have the learning time in my life for this. I'm going back to XP
<Arkard> so, at last i can close the X server
<Arkard> but i cant install the Driver
<Arkard> Tell me something about i dont have kernel
<Arkard> or something like that
<Arkard> can anybody help me again T_T?
<Arkard> a little help please T_T
<TraX> Arkard: What driver/card?
<MarcC> michael: the way I do it is, I install from the CD, then get at least vesa working (you don't need to install vesa, just type it in under the driver name or select it in the x configurator). Then I run Envy or ideally install nvidia-glx from synaptic (I have nvidia).
<Arkard> Nvidia GForce MX 4000
<TraX> Which nvidia driver are you trying to install?
<BluesKaj> Envy works on fiesty ?
<Arkard> let me see
<Arkard> one i downloaded from Nvidia website
<Arkard> is suppose to be a Linux Driver
<Arkard> is .run
<Biovore> yup..
<TraX> What problem are you having exactly
<flaccid> erz-: just install the xfce package
<Biovore> Arkard: to install that version of the nvidia driver you will need to install the following packages..  build-essential and kernel-headers
<flaccid> erz-: probably install xubuntu-desktop
<erz-> and remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<michael> MarcC, what do u mean by just type it in under the driver name or select it in the x configurator?
<Biovore> erz-: you can have both :-)
<flaccid> erz-: have both. select which one you want on login screen for desktop environment
<erz-> i have low space :)
<flaccid> im on a livecd heh coz my hdd is broken heh
<MarcC> michael: when you install Ubuntu it's got an X-server configuration utility, you just tell it to use vesa if you can't get your video card driver to work. Failing that, you can just type "vesa" in xorg.conf under the driver name.
<Arkard> sorry TraX, i was DC for a moment
<TraX> Arkard: S'ok, what exact problem is the NVIDIA binary giving you right now>?
<michael> MarcC, sorry for being noobish but how do i find out what driver to get out of synaptic for radeon x1200
<Arkard> that i dont have kernel or something like that
<Arkard> that cant found the kernel
<TraX> Arkard: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TraX> Arkard: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<flaccid> should follow the wiki for this Arkard
<Arkard> let me try
<flaccid> michael: fglrx probably
<flaccid> !ati | michael
<ubotu> michael: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wckdkl0wn> what would i use to convert xvid to dvd in kubuntu?
<flaccid> !dvdauthoring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdauthoring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TraX> wckdkl0wn: DeVeDe
<flaccid> wckdkl0wn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDAuthoring?highlight=%28dvd%29
<BluesKaj> tovid
<flaccid> options on that page
<Arkard> i cant download the kernel-headers TraX
<flaccid> wckdkl0wn: also see if any of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dvd&titlesearch=Titles are of any use
<michael> flaccid, can i install fglrx from the repos or do i have to do all the command line work?
<flaccid> michael: either
<raynerd> guys, noob question - when I install a program, where does it show up?
<raynerd> i.e where can i access it from?
<michael> so i just click on fglrx from the repo and thats it?
<raynerd> I`ve installed gchemical, but cant see it to open it anywhere
<flaccid> michael: you will need to configure X to use that drive once its installed
<sumguy231> raynerd: Try using KAppfinder, it finds new applications and lets you add them to the K menu
<flaccid> raynerd: probably need to run the command gchemical
<michael> flaccid, how do i do that. sorry, im a noob
<flaccid> michael: please follow the wiki, thats what it is there for
<raynerd> in terminal?
<flaccid> Arkard: maybe its sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<flaccid> raynerd: or from kmenu | run
<michael> ill give it a try
<sumguy231> raynerd: I should also mention that if you want to add it to the menu manually you can right-click on the k menu button and click' menu editor'.
<raynerd> sunguy: will try
<raynerd> whats K menu ?
<sumguy231> The main menu, with a K on it.
<sumguy231> on the button I mean
<Arkard> flaccid what is `uname -r`?
<TraX> Arkard: Go to console and type uname -r
<sumguy231> Arkard - it's a command that displays your kernel version. the backticks insert it into the apt-get command so to speak
<raynerd> ahhh bummer , i`m in kbuntu , im running edubuntu
<flaccid> Arkard: kernel version
<flaccid> i have to go, cyas
<encom> hola
<sumguy231> raynerd: Err, which desktop are you using? Could you clarify a bit? If it's Gnome you can still edit the menu with alacarte.
<encom> hola
<Arkard> it says 2.6.20-15-386
<Arkard> que onda encom
<encom> hola pana y o de venezuela
<encom> testeandeubuntu
<encom> OSEA MI PRUIMERA VEZ EN LINUX  JEJEJE
<Arkard> ah
<raynerd> sumguy231: i`m running edubuntu but not sure which desktop interface!! i`m new, only installed yesterday and learning
<encom> ARKARD
<Arkard> still cant download that header
<encom> DE DODNDE ERES
<Arkard> encom, permiteme que tengo problemas para instalar mi tarjeta de video
<Arkard> soy de Nicaragua
<encom> OK
<encom> BIEN
<michael> raynerd, sumguy231 left channel
<sumguy231> raynerd: what does it look like? If there are applications, places, and system menus it's gnome. If there's a K it's kde.
<sumguy231> And I'm back.
<michael> or not
<Arkard> i read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto but did not help
<encom> UNA PREG PARA CUANDETSES  DESOCUPADO  ARKAD
<raynerd> sumguy231: it GNOME then
<Arkard> claro
<encom> TENGO  UN  USB  WIRELES   LINKSIS
<Arkard> TraX this is a big Problem or im very stupid
<raynerd> so just added loads of software but cant see any of it
<sumguy231> Press alt+f2 and run 'alacarte'. This will let you edit the menu and add an entry for whatever you installed. I'm sure there's a nice way to do it like with kappfinder, but I don't use Gnome so I wouldn't know. If you want mroe gnome help try #ubuntu
<encom> Y BUENO COMO SOY NUEVO    EN LINUX
<raynerd> ok cheers
<TraX> Arkard: It's a very annoying problem, I'm looking up the exact syntax you need to get this going
<sumguy231> or #edubuntu
<encom> Q PROGRAMA ME RECOMIENDAS
<Arkard> Thanks TraX
<sumguy231> alright, I'll be back later.
<Arkard> Programa de que?
<encom> Q MANEJE
<encom> EL WIFI
<Arkard> Mmmm, desde linux Supongo
<encom> SIP
<Arkard> Permiteme, ya te digo
<encom> LEY POR ALLI Q HAY UNO Q DESBLOQUEA LAS SENALES Q ESTN EN WEP
<encom> OK
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Arkard> encom kwifimanager
<Arkard> wifi-radar
<encom> OK
<encom> OK OTRA CISITA  MAS
<encom> AVECES BAJO  UN PROGRAMA Y  NO SE COMO INSTALARLO
<encom> TODOS LOS PROGRAMAS DE LINUX
<Arkard> mira, hay un programa que se llama Adept
<encom> SE INSTALAN POR CONSOLA
<Arkard> esta en sistema
<Arkard> ahi busca adept
<encom> OK
<Arkard> y desde ahi instalas todo de manera facil
<Arkard> Hey TraX, have to go for now
<DrWilcock> no para todos
<Arkard> can you send me an email?
<TraX> Arkard: I just found it
<Arkard> really?
<Arkard> tell me
<TraX> Arkard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Arkard> im going to save it an readi it later, thanks TraX
<Arkard> encom, me voy
<Arkard> te veo luego
<encom> OK GRACIAS
<TraX> Arkard: Hasta luego
<encom> MAN
<encom> ESE ADEP Q HACE
<TraX> Arkard: Be sure to read it, it will help a lot
<Arkard> K, thanks again
<encom> ALGUIEN  Q ME DIGA  Q HACE EL ADEPT
<encom> HOLA
<encom> ALGUIEN AQUI
<encom> HEYYYYYYYYYYYY
<encom> I NEED HELP
<encom> HOLA
<encom> HOLA
<encom> HELP
<encom> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<NickPresta> !patience | encom
<ubotu> encom: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bionic> how do you use john the ripper
<encom> OK  THNAKS  UBOTU
<milardovich> jtr suks :S
<milardovich> it gives u a lot of "possible ways"
<milardovich> and no one is the right :P
<encom>    K
<bionic> can someoen tell me how tot install and use john the ripper
<sea> How do I put sourceforge on synaptic?
<erz-> lol i go in 1280x1024 and nothing apperas on the screen
<josiah> im in remote places -> samba shares... i see the network.. i go into the network and i see the computer i want to access but when i try to go into that it gives me a connection error? what am i doing wrong?
<josiah> never mind it was firewall
<vbgunz> how do you encrupt a password using md5sum? without passing it a file?
<vbgunz> currently, I say md5sum <enter> write out text and before hitting enter hit Ctrl+D twice... is this how it should be done? the returned password is correct when compared to pythons hashlib md5 method
<DaSkreech> Is KDE.org down?
<vbgunz> I just dont understand what passing a single - to read from stdin mean. "md5sum - text" produces nothing :/
<sumguy231> DaSkreech: No.
<encom> #kubuntuesp
<encom> #kubuntues
<DaSkreech> sumguy231: Ah My ISP sucks then
<DaSkreech> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: - is a special file
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: which means the keyboard
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: not sure how to use it :/
<vbgunz> I thought it would read what I wrote after it, e.g., md5sum - hi -> 49f68a5c8493ec2c0bf489821c21fc3b
<Biovore> echo "hi" | md5sum
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: No not like that at all :)
<DaSkreech> Biovore is on the right track
<vbgunz> Biovore: that doesn't work, I tried it :(
<Biovore> echo "hi" > md5sum ?
<vbgunz> not that
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: it's used for commands that expect a file but you want to use stdin instead
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: What are you trying to do?
<vbgunz> Biovore: that second one returns nothing
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> I done it before.. I forgot what it is..
<DaSkreech> Biovore first one was right
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: What are you trying to do?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: I just realized I cannot do it, am trying to password protect grub and thought I needed md5crypt but it turns out it is available within interactive grub
<Biovore> oh yeah..  forgot the -
<Biovore> echo "hi" | md5sum -
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: So problem solved?
<vbgunz> Biovore: thats not it either
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: yeah :)
<vbgunz> I didn't realize to create the password, I needed to go into interactive grub first, I thought I needed to download something but knew about md5crypt
<vbgunz> sorry, md5sum*
<vbgunz> it turns out, md5scrypt churns out completely different data so it's not really turning it into an md5 hash
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Learnign is fun
<jcs7778> I have a file that i need to execute in the terminal. I cd ed into the directory it is in and ./myfile -many many options and got a return of unable to execute ./myfile: permission denied. I already checked to make sure that i have execution privleages andI think i do. My ls -l lists -rwxrwxrwx for the file in questiono.
<DaSkreech> speeling is too!
<vbgunz> Biovore: btw, when you get the md5 hash to hi it should be 49f68a5c8493ec2c0bf489821c21fc3b ;)
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: thanks :)
<DaSkreech> 764efa883dda1e11db47671c4a3bbd9e
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: it should start with the 4
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: Righto what's the name of said file?
<Biovore> 764efa883dda1e11db47671c4a3bbd9e <-- I get that as the md5sum for hi
<vbgunz> hi without quotes
<Biovore> that is..
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: the shell strips the quotes
<jcs7778> make_fw it's used in putting ipod linux on an ipod
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: and it's permissions are 777 ?
<vbgunz> md5sum <enter> hi <Ctrl+D> <Ctrl+D> -> 49f68a5c8493ec2c0bf489821c21fc3b
<vbgunz> pythons hashlib md5 also returns the same
<jcs7778> DaSkreech: yeah, i ran a chmod 777 make_fw
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Silly
<vbgunz> ?
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: it's md5sum <enter>hi<enter><Ctrl+D>
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: that too returns something different ;)
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: try sh make_fw
<vbgunz> I think it adds in the new line :)
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Yes I think it returns our answer which makes us right :)
<DaSkreech> Join the majority !! :)
<vbgunz> heh, as long as it is the above ^49.+3b$ version, yeah, we're right :)
* DaSkreech holds up a sign saying "#kubuntu does not endorse the majority of people who run windows"
<vbgunz> heh
<jcs7778> DaSkreech:  that just output another error "make_fw: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> ./make_fw gives you the same error?
<jcs7778> DaSkreech:  no, ./ gives me a permission denied error
<DrWilcock> if i get a link to youtube may i get sued on MPAA?
<DaSkreech> DrWilcock: You can be sued by the MPAA For getting up this morning
<DrWilcock> that sucks
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: funky Who owns the file?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hiya!
<jcs7778> DaSkreech:  If it's any help i'm trying to follow this how to "http://ipodlinux.org/Installation_from_Linux" I'm at the part Kernel Instellation. I also just ran chown myusername make_fw. I should own it.
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: does it have any pictures?
<jgoss> jcs7778, try chmod +x on the file. maybe it doesn't have executable permissions. sorry if thats already been suggested.
<jcs7778> I've also tried executing the file as root using sudo. After running chmod +x make_fw I still get the same error
<anonymousguy> listo
<vbgunz> brb, need to test grub :|
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<soulrider> hello :)
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: try sudo su then run it
<DaSkreech> Hi soulrider
<jcs7778> Nope.
<DaSkreech> blast
<soulrider> hi DaSkreech
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: are you sur the file isn't corrupted
<jcs7778> I have no idea, i can try downloading another copy. But actually I know i've had this problem with other executibles on this system
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> NEVER RESOLVED THEM?
<DaSkreech> Whoops
<jcs7778> DaSkreech: I think i'm gonna log off and re-boot into debian perhapse a different operating system would do it?
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: Maybe come back and let me know that sounds like your bash needs to reinstall
<tekstacy_> 'lo all
<DaSkreech> hi
<tekstacy> How does Fedora comare to Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: too broad a question
<tekstacy> er compare even
<tekstacy> Does Fedora use KDE?
<sumguy231> tekstacy: Nope, Gnome by default.
<tekstacy> Do you think Fedora is worth the hassle to try?
<DaSkreech> sumguy231: not true
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: starting with 7 you can download the KDE Cd or the Gnome CD
<DaSkreech> so there is no default just like debian or Gentoo you build it as you see fit
<sumguy231> Oh, my bad. I didn't know that about Fedora 7.
<tekstacy> still kind of new to this "build it" is sketchy for me
<DaSkreech> however to back up sumguy231 They really really like Gnome so the last time I saw fedora (two relelases ago) the KDE desktop looked exactly like a Gnome desktop
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: you make the choice when you install
<DaSkreech> If you want KDE you click and you have KDE instead of GNOME
<nixternal> DaSkreech: and the KDE desktop still does...with their retro 1980 bluecurve icons :)
<sumguy231> It seems like they always use Gnome for their demo screenshots. Heck, I don't think I've even seen any KDE Fedora users around. :)
<sumguy231> Do they even exist?
<nixternal> yup
<sumguy231> Or are they some kind of myth?
<nixternal> probably just their developers :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hi!
<nixternal> oi oi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal
<drkfce> I have a dual boot machine, with windows and Kubuntu, and while the router works properly in windows, ubuntu will not recieve an IP, static or not.  I've tried ifconfig down and dhclient.  Is there anything else I can do?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You are running 7 ?
<nixternal> not any more
<DaSkreech> nixternal: KDe of course
<nixternal> umm, ;p
<nixternal> my only gnome system right now is foresight
<tekstacy> Gnome seemed a bit childish-like, like osx
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: If you are iffy I would say hang out at both IRC chans and forums and see which one is friendlier and more in tune with you
<nixternal> and I don't even boot it anymore
<DaSkreech> Although if you strongly want KDE I would think that Kubuntu is more your stepping stone
<nixternal> drkfce: you are using ethernet or wifi?
<drkfce> ethernet
<DaSkreech> Course I'm >slightly< biased
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<DaSkreech> that's right ubotu that's right
<drkfce> well, wifi can be ethernet, so wired would be a better answer :P
<nixternal> drkfce: odd, do you know what the net card is?
<drkfce> onboard
<sumguy231> drkfce: Do an lspci and see if you see your ethernet card there.
<drkfce> nic
<sumguy231> drkfce: Or in this case onboard chipset.
<drkfce> Wish I could copy and paste the answer, but it seems taht lspci sees the port
<drkfce> ifconfig shows the port too
<nixternal> drkfce: what does knetworkmanager show in the system tray?
<demonspork> the P key isn't working at all in ubuntu unless I use it with Shift+P.  I need helP, and I have tried USB, and PS/2 keyboards, changing the X keyboard settings, everything, but it just won't work
<drkfce> it has wired network, but it is grayed out
<nixternal> I wouldn't put it past networkmangler
<sumguy231> drkfce: What exactly happens when you try ifconfig eth0 up? No dhcp offers received? What does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<tekstacy> how do I check hdd usage?
<sumguy231> tekstacy: df -h
<drkfce> it tries dhcp 3 times, then it sleeps
<drkfce> when i do dhclient
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: df -h if you aer a human
<DaSkreech> are
<drkfce> when I do ifconfig eth0 up, it says nothing, acting like it worked
<sumguy231> But don't use the '-h' option if you're a robot or something. ;)
<tekstacy> :)   human = uses cli?
<Dr_willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: Ha ha :)
<Dr_willis> Is worth making into a "ShowDisks" alias
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: after about a year you will love teh CLi
<DaSkreech> it's fast and does what you want it to with very very little compromise
<drkfce> I love keyboard shortcuts
<sumguy231> drkfce: I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around that. Could you put the output in pastebin?
<drkfce> heh, I have no means to connect to the system
* flaccid is back
<tekstacy> I use it all the time in Win.
<drkfce> and the system has no means to get to the internet
<sumguy231> Oh yeah, I'm stupid sometimes. Never mind that request.
<drkfce> actually, I just changed it from static to dhcp, and I'm getting a 169.254 address
<drkfce> isn't that the default address given when it isn't working?
<DaSkreech> drkfce: yeah
<DaSkreech> cause you know you need 12 million Ips just to say you are not on the internet
<flaccid> if dhclient doesn't get an offer, it will sleep and it usually indicates the dhcp server not responding if network is correctly connected
<drkfce> Maybe I can directly connect it from my modem, update the OS, and maybe there will be a fix
<drkfce> for me
<drkfce> unfortunately, that would boot me off of irc
<flaccid> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !emulation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<flaccid> ah sweet
<DaSkreech> DrWilcock: Do you read ars?
<DaSkreech> Guess now
<DaSkreech> not
<flaccid> heh dosbox rules
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Dr_willis> dosbox is fun. :) that scummvm program is nice also. :)
<Dr_willis> Been playing "Sam and Max Hit the Road" all week
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> !info scummvm
<ubotu> scummvm: free implementation of LucasArts' S.C.U.M.M interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (feisty), package size 1692 kB, installed size 4260 kB
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> yeah im playing commandeer keen series heh
<Brad_> Okay... I reinstalled kubuntu... things are looking up, but something is still wrong...
<DaSkreech> bradsnet: whazzat?
<bradsnet> Hello again doc and flaccid.
<bradsnet> Okay, I'm trying to get nvidia-glx working.
<bradsnet> Previously I was getting odd errors in Xorg.0.log.... sometimes no errors, crazyness... but now it's more stable.
<Dr_willis> what video card exactly?
<bradsnet> nvidia geforce 6800 go ultra
<bradsnet> Now i've got no errors in the logs.
<bradsnet> I used the graphical config to set up xorg.conf... the display settings deal. And it nearly worked. It loaded all the modules that were failing to load before... but still no video.
<bradsnet> But I noticed it was saying it was using CRT-0... but I need it to use DFP-0.
<bradsnet> There was a screen setting in xorg.conf, so I changed it from 0 to 1... and it said no screens available.
<bradsnet> I'm so close I can taste it now, I just need to figure out how to make it want to use my dfp....
<Dr_willis> To default to the dfp - i belive theres  some other settings to tweak.
<Dr_willis> there are some  example xorg.conf's that have such setups
<bradsnet> It doesn't seem to be working with the crt either, but it's trying to set the resoution to 640x480 which I know it doesn't support.
<jcs7778> DaSkreech: yep I can execute on debian just fine
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: Something may be funkadelic with your shell
<bradsnet> So... tell me if this makes sense though, I just went back to my working xorg.conf, the one that works with the nv driver, and all I changed was nv to nvidia... but it still doesn't work? Should it have the right screen settings since it works with the other driver?
<Dr_willis> ive seen the 'nvidia' drivers default to the wrong monitor befor.
<Dr_willis> it tries to be 'smarter' i guess. :)
<bradsnet> Agh! The log still says "Assigned display device: CRT-0"
<jcs7778> DaSkreech: well, I don't feel like doing any more tonight so thanks for all the help and putting up with this retarded situation with my shell have a good nigh.
<DaSkreech> jcs7778: see you tomorrow
<bradsnet> But this time it tried to set the res too high for the crt... prolly because that is what I was using for the dfp.
<Dr_willis> Option "UseDisplayDevice" "string" #replace 'string' with either 'DFP' (Digital flat panel connected via DVI port), 'CRT' (any monitor that is connected via VGA ports), or 'TV'
<Dr_willis> are you using that option in the xorg.conf?
<bradsnet> Hey, just what I was looking for.
<Dr_willis> it pays to google/read the guides/wiki pages. :)
<bradsnet> No, that may work. I knew someone mentioned a setting like that to me but I couldn't remember.
<tekstacy> how is xfce compared to kde?
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<Dr_willis> tekstacy,  like blogna comapred to steak. :)
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: light
<Dr_willis> low-fat bologna
<bradsnet> I've been working on this problem for over 12 hours and the guides have mostly screwed me over so....
<DaSkreech> and again you ask really broad questions :)
<Dr_willis> bradsnet,  this is when it pays to read, and learn whats going on. :)
<tekstacy> which is the steak?
<tekstacy> (haven't tried xfce yet)
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: KDE
<bradsnet> I've learned heaps more from talking in here than reading any of the forums/wikis/etc... because they mostly expect you to be somewhat psychic. If I don't know what most things are referring to i can't really learn from them.
<Dr_willis> xfce would be ok for a low end machine..
<DaSkreech> I think that's safe to say
<Dr_willis> or if ya want somthing for your wife to use. :)
<DaSkreech> Older more mature more specific apps better workflow
* DaSkreech hits Dr_willis
<tekstacy> ahhh
<Dr_willis> little woman got confused by kde.. so i set her up with xfce
<DaSkreech> are you serious?
<flaccid> bradsnet: ask specific questions here, we will give you specific answers to your questions to help you on the path
<DaSkreech> what threw her?
<tekstacy> I set my grandmother up with Gnome   (ubuntu)
<brian_> I set my grandmother up with garden Gnomes...
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  shes not very bright. :)
<Dr_willis> and i know better then to say any more.. :)
<bradsnet> flaccid: I have been, and I've gotten a ton of good information. It's difficult because I've been working on this so long I can't remember who I've told what, and I certainly don't know what you remember about the issue. I've talked to you about this before, for example.
<Dr_willis> of course all she needs is a browser icon, and a  pysol icon.. but she saw all the other stuff...
<bradsnet> And holy moly it just worked.
<Dr_willis> bradsnet,  remarkable. :)
<melkor> How do I kill a program from the terminall window?
<Dr_willis> killall programname
<Dr_willis> or xkill, then click on the program
<Dr_willis> or use 'ps ax | grep programname' get its pid, and use 'kill pid'
<Dr_willis> :) or............. hmm lets see...
<brian_> Hey flaccid, how did you come by your nick - is it a reflection of your sexual prowess or just your attitude?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: i just reinstall feisty 7.04 kubuntu,but i dont see my hdd nor my media storage on my desktop.i created a new folder to see if i can get in in the red folder to the left name root in red there's nothing.is this normal?
<josiah> how do you change the resolution in kde?
<flaccid>  brian_: grinspoon
<melkor> thanks that awesome
<DaSkreech> adenicio: Sorry what? You want to mount a hard drive?
<bradsnet> josiah: In the system configuration there is a display settings panel you can use.
<bradsnet> Dr_willis: Thank you for your help.
<tekstacy> ahh, thx Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !info xrand
<ubotu> Package xrand does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> Hmm !find xrand
<Dr_willis> !find xrand
<ubotu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, xrandr
<josiah> bradsnet: oh.. lol i was looking in the system window and the whole time it was right in front of me
<Dr_willis> Theres some Kde, systray thing that lets ya change the res as needed on the fly,
<Dr_willis> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<maryen> hello, would anyone be willing to help me?
<brian_> I thought grunge was waaaaaay dead...
<flaccid> maryen: yes
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: no lol.on my desktop when u install linux im sopose to see my hdd and media storage that look like my computer from xp
<maryen> I'm looking for someone to help me test a video feed I'm setting up
<DaSkreech> Right
<flaccid> maryen: this is support channel for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: You know how to do that?
<bradsnet> And that sounds fishy anyway.
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  do what?  its going on 2 am here.. :)
<Dr_willis> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: get a drive icon on the Desktop
<brian_> Does "Dr" stand for doctor Mr. willis or just "derrrrrrr"?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i just make a soft link from /media/whever to the users desktop
<tekstacy> oops
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or use the media:/ address in konqueror
<Dr_willis> that should show them also
<Dr_willis> media:/ shows all mine.
<DaSkreech> ok
<Dr_willis> isent there a kde settings area thast selects what gets shown on the desktop also?
<Dr_willis> I tend to NOT want them there.
<DaSkreech> never bothered with Desktop Icons
<tekstacy> sorry, what was the command for hdd usage again?
<Dr_willis> !find krandrtray
<DaSkreech> df -h
<tekstacy> er, to check usage
<tekstacy> thanks
<DaSkreech> du -h
<ubotu> File krandrtray found in kcontrol, kdebase-dbg
<DaSkreech>  :)
<Dr_willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_willis> 
<Dr_willis> is MY fave. :)
<DaSkreech> df tells you free space
<DaSkreech>  Du tells you how much you have used
<DaSkreech> ducks is my fave
<Dr_willis> !find ducks
<tekstacy> man df
<ubotu> File ducks found in r-cran-boot
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: it doesn't exist outside my office i think
<tekstacy> :)   time to clip nails....
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<Dr_willis> use ------> watch 'df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs'    in a little terminal window.
<bradsnet> Okay, it's working at a slightly lower res that I know it can support, but it still looks darn good now, and is really FLYING performance wise... so I guess I'm okay with the slightly lower res for the moment.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: does nothing here
<Dr_willis> edit the proper mode lines..  Modes           "1024x768"      "800x600"       "640x480"
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  should  show the ouitput of the command every 4 sec or so.. a poormans 'drive monitor' applet. :)
<brian_> Do all of you command line guys watch the Discovery Channel and get a chuby when the show photos of the glyphs (I do)?
<tekstacy> Dr, what should it do.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: yeah but the data is  blank :)
<Dr_willis> what data?  its showing mine.
<tekstacy> all I see is   >
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: ah well
<Dr_willis> You did a typo then tekstacy
<Dr_willis> and left an open '
<bradsnet> The proper mode is definately there, and when I set it I get no errors... just no video.
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: You forgot a '
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: ducks is a hog hunter
<Dr_willis> I used that command/montior ages ago with the 'roottail' stuff that was popular for a while
<Dr_willis> !find roottail
<DaSkreech> alias of the command du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11
<ubotu> Package/file roottail does not exist in feisty
<bradsnet> Maybe this is why it wasn't working before... cause it WAS trying that mode... maybe it doesn't support it for some reason and the reason it's working now is because I have the slightly lower mode in there when I didn't before....
<tekstacy> ok, what is the fastest way to bring up a terminal window?
<Dr_willis> tekstacy,  leave one open all the time. :)
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: alt+space -> kon -> <enter>
<Dr_willis> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Dr_willis> then run   yakuake  and hit F12
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: or if you have much sense yakuake
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> then it's F12
<DaSkreech> which by the way is 1/4 kg less addicitive than herion
<DaSkreech> I keep pressing F12 on gnome and windows and mac :(
<DaSkreech> alt+space too
<brian_> I'm guessing you've never really used heroin have you?
<tekstacy> ahh, the drive usage command is cool.
<tekstacy> heroin sucked
<DaSkreech> though nothing is drummed into my DNA more than Alt+ctrl+a :-(
<brian_> that means you paid for shitty heroin
<tekstacy> ok, heroin was good, watching friend turn blue sucked
<brian_> forgot to breathe?
<tekstacy> something like that I guess.
<bradsnet> Dr_willis: Thanks again, I'm off.
<tekstacy> He was on coke too.
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: >_<
<tekstacy> the folly of youth and all that good shit....
<brian_> software response lagging means big brother is watching...
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> Adding `diversion of /usr/bin/bsetroot to /usr/bin/bsetroot.blackbox by fluxbox'
<Dr_willis> wwhat is a 'diversion' in the apt-get installing 'meaning' of the term. :)
<Dr_willis> just installed fluxbox and it said that.. never seen that sort of message befor.
<brian_> Diet Coke or regular?
<tekstacy> :)
<tekstacy> I STILL feel gaps in my space-time continum from those days
<Dr_willis> travling at the speed of light can do that to ya.
<peters_> I'm having a small issue. When I launch Firefox, the little working cursor (bouncy firefox logo) stays there long after firefox is open. How can I get rid of it?
<tekstacy> So what about Windows drivers, like for my SIM reader, can they be made to work in linux?
<brian_> Just remember:  re-hab is for quitters...
* tekstacy quit all that shit
<tekstacy> well, most
<DaSkreech> !offtopic | tekstacy and brian_
<ubotu> tekstacy and brian_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tekstacy> :
<tekstacy> er:   :(  sorry
<Dr_willis> simreader?
<Dr_willis> That sounds like a Dull Game. :)
<Dr_willis> SimWatchingPaintDry
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: SimIRCChanSupport
<DaSkreech> now with less repeating questions!
<tekstacy> SIM cards like from mobile phone
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: do you know who made the SimReader?
<DaSkreech> !kmobiletools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmobiletools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<DaSkreech> Might work :)
<tekstacy> I got tht just an hour or so ago but haven't set it up yet
<brian_> hey there DaSkreech -- you didn't get enough hugs as a child?
<DaSkreech> brian_: No I didn't but in any case if you want to keep up the conversation please feel free to do so but do it in #kubuntu-offtopic thank you
<brian_> (grin) ok then - I'm hugging you.  At first it feels good.  Then, I tell you about a game called "good touch bad touch" and you tell me that you don't really care about the rules...
<peters_> I'm having a small issue. When I launch Firefox, the little working cursor (bouncy firefox logo) stays there long after firefox is open. How can I get rid of it?
<DaSkreech> peters_: Totally or just for Firefox?
<peters_> DaSkreech, it only happens to firefox.
<andresj> peters_, right click it (in the K Menu?) and select Edit. in the dialog uncheck the "Enable launch feedback."
<DaSkreech> System settings -> Keyboard and mouse -> mouse -> Visual feedback
<mike_moose> Hello?
<DaSkreech> G'Bye mate!
<peters_> andresj, that was already checked.
<peters_> andresj, oops you said uncheck.
<andresj> yep
<peters_> andresj, thanks that did it.
<peters_> One more question for the night. How can I get the trash bin icon back on the desktop?
<tekstacy> right click on the panel
<tekstacy> then Add Aplet to Panel
<andresj> right click on the desktop > Create new > Link to location... ; put trash:// in the URL box and then click on the icon button to select the trash icon if it doesn't appear already.
<peters_> thanks
<Tidus> quick question.  what's the quick/dirty way to set up a kubuntu machine to act as a NAT router?
<tekstacy> crap, sorry, misunderstood question
<DaSkreech> gah kNetworkmanager sucks!
<Tidus> DaSkreech: yeah, i figured that one out
<DaSkreech> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tidus> i had to use iwconfig manually
<DaSkreech> hmm
<Biovore> Tidus: you cna do a simple nat with a few commands on the cli..
<Tidus> Biovore: i'm used to doing it by hand on gentoo
<Tidus> but i'm looking for a simple script
<tekstacy> well, 02:00 here, goodnight all.
<Biovore> Tidus: there is a gui tool called kmyfirewall..
<DaSkreech> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: night
<tekstacy> Thanks for all the help guys
<tekstacy> quit
<tekstacy> DAMN, really must clip nails
<Tidus> i'll look into that one
<Tidus> i remember a debian script that did the job fine
<Tidus> but i cant remember what its called
<adenicio> DaSkreech: how do i get to the root?
<Tidus> adenicio: sudo -i
<Biovore> people write little shell scripts that do all kinds of thing.. just google for stuff..
<Biovore> the debian on should work on ubuntu.. There basicly the same thing..
<LaW> i need some help
<brian_> Hey Tidus, I bet you do every thing by
<LaW> can someone please help me
<Tidus> brian_: ?
<DaSkreech> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brian_> Hey Tidus, I bet you do every thing by "hand" dont' you?
<adenicio> Tidus: lol not that.i want to get in my root folder
<DaSkreech> adenicio: cd /
<Tidus> adenicio: sudo -i then cd ~
<herbie> hi! installed kubuntu 7.04 yesterday.. i know, that there is no root password.. so what i must write to login as root? trying to install hplip
<Tidus> i'm used to working from shell, not gui
<mike_moose> Installing the latest gcc package causes a kernel oops in gutsy for me. What can I do?
<LaW> i can't get ubuntu to start i get this error msg about /bin/sh:can't  access tty job control turned off
<Tidus> herbie: hplip installed by default
<herbie> aa
<herbie> ok
<herbie> :D
<Tidus> !sudo_root > herbie
<Tidus> gr...
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vbgunz> anyone know what happened to libapache2-mod-security ? is it not in any of the feisty repos?
<DaSkreech> mike_moose: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Tidus> basically, root is disabled, log in as you, then to run commands as root, just prefix the command with 'sudo'
<adenicio> Tidus: dont understand.i have to put it in a konsole right?do i have to do that everytime i want to go in my root folder?
<LaW> help!
<Tidus> adenicio: i'm not quite that familiar with any linux distribution that has root disabled
<DaSkreech> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<LaW> i can't get ubuntu to start i get this error msg about /bin/sh:can't  access tty job control turned off
<DaSkreech> LaW: has it ever booted before?
<LaW> no
<LaW> i have tested the cd for problems it says everything is ok
<DaSkreech> sounds like you should reinstall
<LaW> how to i do that
<LaW> i am new to linuz
<LaW> linux*
<DaSkreech> LaW: Were you using the system>
<DaSkreech> or has it literally never booted
<DaSkreech>  oh wait this is the Live CD you are talking about?
<LaW> all i did was insert the cd and clicked start ir install unbuntu
<LaW> yes
<LaW> yes its the live one
<DaSkreech> LaW: try the safe graphics mode
<LaW> didn't work
<DaSkreech> LaW: laptop?
<LaW> 2 laptops and a destop didn't work on none
<tekstacy> 'lo again
<LaW> the desktop is giving me the error that it wrote tho
<tekstacy> another question, where in the file system can I find KTorrent?
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: go ot bed!
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: you want where it's installed?
<Tidus> tekstacy: it's in the K menu
<Tidus> installed by default
<tekstacy> IE: Firefox wants to know where to find the "helper application" (for a torrent)
<andresj> tekstacy: and the program itself is /usr/bin/ktorrent
<DaSkreech> LaW: Hmm where does it do that
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: on the command line type where ktorrent
<tekstacy> AH HA! Thank you, now I can start the DL and go to bed
<Tidus> Biovore: kmyfirewall is saying firewall not installed, but iptables is there
<DaSkreech> LaW: when rather
<tekstacy> bash: where: commad not found
<LaW> it seems to be loading
<LaW> then i get this error
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: whereis ?
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: which ktorrent should also work
<herbie> Tidus: printer works fine! printed test page and its perfect
<LaW> its say starting and then i get the process bar and then the next screen is that error
<DaSkreech> Can you press alt+Ctrl+F1 and see if there are any other messages?
<Tidus> herbie: cool
<Tidus> brb
<tekstacy> ahh whereis worked.
<tekstacy> Thanks guys, this has been a very educational night    :)
<tekstacy> goodnight
<LaW> i did the alt+ctrl+f1 and its say's loading, please wait...
<LaW> i did the alt+ctrl+f1 and its say's loading, please wait...
<DaSkreech> That's it?
<LaW> yep
<DaSkreech> strange
<adenicio> Daisuke-Ido: u know when u open a folder to the left there are shortcuts names of folder to tell u where u are?i dont have that
<LaW> yeah thats what i was thinking
<DaSkreech> normally it would spit a bunch for Kernel info
<adenicio> #kubuntu-fr
<LaW> on my laptop it get to a but father but then go's to a blank screen and doens't go any father then that i don't get anything on the screen
<DaSkreech> what laptop?
<LaW> i have an HP
<LaW> dv series
<DaSkreech> can look at A URL and see if it help
<DaSkreech> s
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DaSkreech> First Link
<tlyoungb> Hi Folks. Well I think I made switch. I got Ubunto running on my Compaq Laptop.
<tlyoungb> Works great.
<LaW> i really wanna run it on my desktop tho i was just gonna try it on my laptop because it wasn't working on there
<Tidus> DaSkreech: you can count kubuntu working on an old pentium2 compaq armada 1750 ...
<daniele_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<daniele_> ciao
<DaSkreech> LaW: I think that we can get it there but a few steps at a time :)
<DaSkreech> LaW: I would try the noapci cheat though
<Tidus> with acpi enabled even...
<Tidus> works just peachy
<Tidus> although i gotta figure out how to disable the automatic suspend
<LaW> the boot cheat that the help menu gives
<Tidus> since this thing is acting as a wireless bridge for the desktop in the bedroom
<LaW> it ain't work for me
<Tidus> any help on that one?
<arun> is there anything similar to cocoamysql or mysql administrator for ubuntu?
<NickPresta> arun, kmysqladmin
<LaW> i have a dell c600 and i get a different error on there it tell me [   124.944000]  buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<DaSkreech> LaW: Means it can't read the Cd
<Tidus> LaW: fd0 is the floppy disk ....
<DaSkreech> Oh wait yeah it is
<arun> NickPresta: thanks. i found that the mysql administrator is in the ubuntu repos as well, but on the mysql website they've only listed tarballs for redhat and suse
<arun> does anyone here use gui clients to backup their databases?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: my navigation panel is not there.it just got white blank folders
<arun> um, i know this is offtopic, but if my hostname is 'localhost', should i enter localhost@domain.ext as my server hostname?
<LaW> is there a place where i can download the full version of ubuntu
<Tidus> LaW: www.kubuntu.org
<hangthedj_server> does anybody know what version of alsa feisty uses?
<DaSkreech> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubuntu> hangthedj_server: 1.0.13
<DaSkreech> !find alsa
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libesd-alsa0, libpt-plugins-alsa (and 34 others)
<DaSkreech> !info alsa-base
<ubotu> alsa-base: ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.13-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 163 kB, installed size 344 kB
<adenicio> ubotu: how to i modify a picture.i dont see the tools to draw
<Karti> Hi all, got a 32 bit install on a 64 bit motherboard, but my USB ports are not recognised. Is there a way to add 64 bit drivers as I need them for my usb wireless and usb hard drive. Thanks in advance
<adenicio> DaSkreech:  how to i modify a picture.i dont see the tools to draw
<Tidus> !pkginfo gimp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkginfo gimp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tidus> gr.
<pag> !info gimp | Tidus
<ubotu> tidus: gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.3 (feisty), package size 2901 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<Tidus> that works
<Tidus> !info gimp | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.3 (feisty), package size 2901 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<ubuntu> !info krita | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<DaSkreech> adenicio: krita works nicely
<DaSkreech> adenicio: alt+space -> krita -> <enter>
<adenicio> DaSkreech:  ubuntu:  i dont see gimp neither krita
<DaSkreech> adenicio: Oh my apologies
<DaSkreech> adenicio: I'm sorry how familar are you with Linux/kubuntu ?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: good enought to know about the alt+space
<DaSkreech> adenicio: :-)
<DaSkreech> so you know how to install krita?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: i tink kubuntu was install bad.i dont even see my navigation pannel.and my media in the pannel
<DaSkreech> adenicio: press F9
<adenicio> DaSkreech: krita doesnt come with kubuntu 7.04?for the moment im upgrading so i cant install anything
<DaSkreech> adenicio: apparently not I installed it so long ago I thought it was by default silly me
<DaSkreech> adenicio: It's part of the KDE Office Suite which I use instead of OO.o
<adenicio> DaSkreech: f9 hides the navigation panel it's not that the prob.it's whats sopose to be in it not there.how can i send u a picture to see?
<DaSkreech> tinypic ?
<DaSkreech> .com
<adenicio> DaSkreech: the upload is takin long
<DaSkreech> adenicio: ok
<DaSkreech> yuo are the last thing on my help list for tonight
<DaSkreech> adenicio: If I am not mistaken you can use OO.o draw to do pics as well
<adenicio> DaSkreech: lol i didnt see what time it is lol it just that my xp gone bad then i need linux to corect it but linux went bad so i reinstall linux now it look like it install bad
<DaSkreech> adenicio: just mount the drive manually
<prak> Biovore: are you there
<adenicio> DaSkreech: MOUNTing the drives is not the problem.my problem with xp when i get to the desktop 20second after it sticks and hardly moves
<DaSkreech> adenicio: Sounds driverish
<DaSkreech> adenicio: does the same in safe mode?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: but i had to reinstall linux because of a problem i had going for 4 days.i could install anything with adept,or apt-get install
<DaSkreech> >_<
<adenicio> DaSkreech: i cant get in the safe mode
<DaSkreech> ##windows
<adenicio> DaSkreech: the upload for the picture is taking to long how can i shore u another way?
<adenicio> file:///home/adenicio/Desktop/snapshot1.png
<adenicio> lol
<DaSkreech> Yeah that'll work :)
<adenicio> DaSkreech: what will work
<DaSkreech> the file:/// link
<adenicio> DaSkreech: and how are u sopose to get there to see the pic?
<DaSkreech> I can't
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> that's why it MUST work
<DaSkreech> hi ompaul
<adenicio> lol
<DaSkreech> adenicio: So other than your reinstall anything pressing?
<ompaul> morning
<adenicio> DaSkreech: check see if u cant see my pic http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4yirllf if u can u will have to zoom in
<DaSkreech> adenicio: the images at the side?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: the navigation pannel id there but it look corupt
<DaSkreech> Yeah just needs to find the right images
<DaSkreech> the reinstall should groovy that up
<raynerd> anyone know how I can convert a jpeg to png
<raynerd> ?
<DaSkreech> if not just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<adenicio> DaSkreech: on the side?its white with circles look like kubuntu logo
<adenicio> DaSkreech: try this http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i13.tinypic.com/4yirllf.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<adenicio> DaSkreech: the png
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm looking at it
<adenicio> to the left got just blank files
<DaSkreech> Yeah sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should fix hat
<DaSkreech> that
<adenicio> DaSkreech: ok i'll try that after the upgrade thing finish.just one thing befor u go
<DaSkreech> adenicio: sure
<adenicio> DaSkreech: isnt there a way to see what your cd havec got true to install?because the first time i buy the cd with a book i check for default on the cd it had none.i check 1hour ago it told me it didnt get true to check 460 stuff
<DaSkreech> what
<DaSkreech> the Kubuntu Cd has a sefl check if that's what you mean
<adenicio> DaSkreech: sorry for my bad english im not that good at riten
<DaSkreech> adenicio: what do you mean have got true to install?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: i want to know what all my cd didnt get true to install
<adenicio> DaSkreech: if possible
<DaSkreech> adenicio: Umm not sure
<DaSkreech> but I know that if you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it will install all you need
<hangthedj_server> if the channel #bash for the Born again shell?
<DaSkreech> adenicio: If you have an alternate CD it helps the upgrade stuff much faster
<DaSkreech> hangthedj_server: Yes it is
<hangthedj_server> thanks ;)
<adenicio> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> night!
<DaSkreech> !windows | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<DaSkreech> That chan should help
<hangthedj_server> does anyone know how to get the console to not blank?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: ok tanks
<adenicio> DaSkreech:
<adenicio> DaSkreech: where can i download the lates kubuntu and how big it is?
<DaSkreech> adenicio: http://kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> One Cd
<DaSkreech> 700 Megs
<DaSkreech> 698
<DaSkreech> but who is counting?
<adenicio> DaSkreech: ok i taugh it was like 3go or something :-p
<DaSkreech> naw :)
<adenicio> DaSkreech: and how can i copy the iso to a cd on linux?
<DaSkreech> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DaSkreech> adenicio: in KDE use K3B
<kkathman> compiz-kde: Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig but it is not installable
<kkathman> E: Broken packages
<kkathman> anyone know the reason for this when in stalling compiz ?
<kkathman> I followed the wiki
<adenicio> ok
<kkathman> or at least this wiki:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<hangthedj_server> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> kkathman: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<kkathman> ok
<hangthedj_server> kkathman: i only say that, cause i don't have a clue.
<hangthedj_server> ;)
<JCDG> 26031987
<kkathman> eh as I suspected no answer :(
<hangthedj_server> kkathman: go to #compiz-fusion and tell them beryl is way better.
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> probably true
<kkathman> I guess I'll go back to beryl then :(
<blekos> hi, if I'm nt mistaken linux used to have smg like a database to increase search. This database could be updated by the user
<blekos> any ideas what i'm talking about>
<blekos> ?
<Tcsdomain> huh? beryl is still better?
<Tcsdomain> oh mans
<adenicio> blekos: no speek spanish to see lol
<redfive> does compiz fuzion have emeerald themes like beryl does?
<adenicio> redfive: maybe
<redfive> maybe?
<blekos> hahahaha
<redfive> i know beryl, not sure on compiz fuzion
<adenicio> Daisuke-Ido: i dont understand this thing with cd 1,2,3,4 gusty etc.i just want  kubuntu-feisty later than 7.04 beta. what is gusty?
<adenicio> http://kubuntu.org/
<pag> !gutsy | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<hangthedj_server> compiz fusion is still kinda buggy, i'm constantly trying to get it to work again.
<adenicio> pag: is it like kubuntu feisty?
<hangthedj_server> although, compiz is much prettier.
<adenicio> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<pag> adenicio, it's newer and far less stable... You should download Feisty
<redfive> i could get beryl working no problem
<adenicio> pag: i bought the cd kubuntu 7.04 beta is there anymore that came out after that that i can download.i dont want ubuntu
<redfive> and i caint find emerald theme manager in compiz fuzion
<pag> adenicio, http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<hangthedj_server> redfive: you have to install emerald and use the emerald theme manager.
<Tcsdomain> hi, does anyone know which driver works best for an ati radeon 9600 xt? thanks.
<adenicio> pag: how big is the dvd's and whats the differents if i choose cd or dvd?does it comes with less things or it only come with more language?
<pag> adenicio, I've never used DVD... I guess it has more packages, and it can be used as local repo...
<Biovore> Tcsdomain: none..  ATI's binary driver comes the closest.. but it sucks hard still..
<adenicio> pag: the kubuntu i have is 4.7gig's
<adenicio> pag: does the cd version can do a cd-live?
<redfive> <hangthedj_server> can you explain? how do you install emerarld after compiz fuzion?
<hangthedj_server> redfive, what repository are you using?
<clau85> hello. which is the mixer device in kubuntu. and what is the software mixer. asking because I can't control volume with tvtime (I selected /dev/mixer as the mixer)
<pag> adenicio, there are live-cd verison (which contains an installer too) and alternate version, which is text-based installation cd
<pag> adenicio, they both are around 700MB in size
<redfive> hangthedj_server i havent started yet
<Tcsdomain> Biovore: so that means I don't have much of a choice but to switch video cards? also, the opensource drivers worked once before with tis card, but that was with a different motherboard. now they freeze before Kubuntu finishes loading. thanks anyway
<hangthedj_server> redfive, what distro?
<redfive> feisty
<redfive> amd64
<hangthedj_server> i've heard download.tuxfamily.org has a repository for fusion thats pretty good.
<hangthedj_server> in gutsy, you can install fusion in the default repositories.
<redfive> wow, these repos are everywhere
<hangthedj_server> but fusion is far from stable.
<redfive> every guide says to use a different one
<adenicio> pag: can the cd do the option cd-live? if there both 700 why my kubuntu is 4.7gigs?
<maverick> any one knows of places where i can know how to customize my kde taskbar panel ...i'd like to make it a lot like gnome's one...??
<hangthedj_server> i don't know of any different ones.
<pag> adenicio, livecd has a live session - yes. 4.7GB: is that installed size or the DVD?
<adenicio> pag: i tink its just the dvd
<adenicio> pag: but im lookin in the dvd and its like it have nothing
<pag> adenicio, I'm not familiar with *buntu DVD-versions..
<adenicio> pag: when u upgrade does it install like a new version of kubuntu?
<pag> adenicio, if you upgrade, your system will be upgraded to most recent (stable) version
<adenicio> pag: ok
<adenicio> pag: and update is for what is install like amarok etc?
<pag> adenicio, pardon?
<adenicio> lol
<adenicio> pag: and update is for what is install like amarok etc?
<adenicio> pag: and update is to update amarok etc
<pag> adenicio, it upgrades all installed packages, if that's what you mean..
<adenicio> pag: no i mean the updates
<adenicio> not upgrade
<pag> adenicio, sorry, I don't understand the question then.
<adenicio> lol is my english that suck lol
<adenicio> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<adenicio> lol
<clau85> hello. which is the mixer device in kubuntu. and what is the software mixer. asking because I can't control volume with tvtime (I selected /dev/mixer as the mixer)
<Cyprene> Hihi! My kubuntu seems to have um, broken. >_>
<Biovore> clau85: the volume control for the tv might be on another channel and not pcm or master..
<clau85> and what can I do then?
<GoodHabit> Cyprene, how broken? What he does now? Where is error?
<Cyprene> The program crashed, and when I restarted and logged in no programs will load.  Not even konqueror or a terminal.  When I run in failsafe mode I can run programs, though.
<Cyprene> erm, logged into KDE
<word> Cyprene: "The program crashed" which program?
<Cyprene> Erm, the whole system crashed, sorry.  I was unraring a file and it failed because it ran out of disk space, and then all the programs I was running went unresponsive.
<word> oo
<word> i'm surprised the x server starts
<word> Cyprene: can you boot into kde at all?
<Cyprene> I can, yeah.  It boots OK.  The sound icon and the knetworker manager icon come up
<Cyprene> *knetwork manager
<word> Cyprene: many programs in order to work need to write to files ect. when there isn't enough space to do it, they freak out...apparently the one where X server wouldn't boot when it didn't have enough space has been fixed though hehe.
<Cyprene> I booted into failsafe and rm'd a bunch of old AVIs.
<word> Cyprene: since then does it boot correctly?
<Cyprene> lemme try again
<Cyprene> It looks like it didn't. :(
<Cyprene> Is there a unix command to tell how much free space I've got on my drive?
<Jucato> df -h
<Cyprene> thx
<Jucato> although that lists per partition (mounted)
<Cyprene> rm wipes a file totally right? It doesn't move it to a trash folder somewhere?
<word> Cyprene: another thing that may have happened, while it was writing it stopped suddenly and your disk might have errors on it :-/
<Jucato> Cyprene: yep. totally gone
<word> rm erases completely (and doesn't leave crap behind like windows *cough*)
<Cyprene> I can check using... what's the program? fsck?
<Cyprene> right?
<word> yup
<word> or you can reboot until the 20time check kicks in
<Cyprene> yeah its still got 2.5 gigs free
<Cyprene> Let me try upping that a little, that's not very much
<word> it's more than enough
<word> either reboot a bunch, or go into recovery console..i'm pretty sure it doesn't mount any partitions then..so then you can fsck the drive
<Jucato> I thought it was 30 times?
<zorg_the_false> the partition is the root one ?
<Cyprene> how do I get into a recovery console?
<Jucato> actually it's not the number of reboots that is counted. it's the number of times the partition is mounted
<adenicio> pag: when i install linux my navigation pannel is there but with blank white folders.how do i get back the pannel?i tyr sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop nothing.it maybe when i was playing in the option etc i maybe deactivate it.if it does have that option do you know where i can find it?
<word> it's an option in grub
<pag> adenicio, sorry, I don't know.
<word> Cyprene: if it's just the times it's been mounted...repeat the command mount *drive* && umount *drive* a bunch..that is if recovery console doesn't mount any partitions
<zorg_the_false> the amount of mount before forcing a fsk is tunable by "tune2fs -c myamount" and default to 30
<word> otherwise you'll have to get a live cd like knoppmyth..which i've always had trouble with detecting x server settings..
<zorg_the_false> why not umount + fsck ?
<Cyprene> so if I type tune2fs -c 1
<Cyprene> well, lemme try that
<zorg_the_false> :)
<zorg_the_false> you will get a LOT of fsck if you keep it :)
<word> Cyprene: in the meantime..when you say programs don't run..do you mean they never start? also..can you get into a terminal and see if there's any debug output when they run?
<Cyprene> They never start. NOTHING starts.  Konquerer windows won't open.  I can't get into a terminal because terminal doesn't start.
<word> zorg_the_false: it's the partition he's booting off of umount wouldnt work :P
<zorg_the_false> word: ah ok :)
<word> Cyprene: tried starting something in virtual terminal?
<mm_202> Good morning guys, quick question.
<mm_202> Is there a way to save the current directory that your in, then cd somewhere else, then go back to the original one?
<Cyprene> I've booted into failsafe mode and started programs from there, they work fine.
<word> mm_202: up arrow to the earlier command? o.O
<zorg_the_false> mm_202: use "cd -"
<word> Cyprene: fail safe mode is probably different somehow o.O
<zorg_the_false> mm_202: try "pwd; cd /tmp; pwd; cd -; pwd"
<word> Cyprene: just when you start up normal, go to ctrl+alt+f1 log in, and try running a command line based app
<Cyprene> like what, vi?
<NickPresta> Cyprene, vim, nano, etc
<Cyprene> ok
<adenicio> pag: u know any virus scanner for linux that can scan windows too?
<NickPresta> !virus | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mm_202> zorg_the_false: thank you.  Let me test that real quick :)
<NickPresta> adenicio, for scanning Windows, try ClamAV
<Cyprene> Starts just fine
<Cyprene> I'm getting some error about bcm43 microcode, but that's been there forever.
<maverick> does anyone know of a good linux monitor
<mm_202> zorg_the_false: works perfectly!  Thank you!
<maverick> something simple clear and displays on desktop
<maverick> ?
<zorg_the_false> mm_202: my pleasure :)
<mm_202> Does 'cd' have any other commands, it doesnt have a man page..
<NickPresta> mm_202, cd = change directory
<zorg_the_false> mm_202: use "help cd"
<adenicio> NickPresta: ok
<zorg_the_false> mm_202: cd is builtin bash, this is a not a 'usual tool'
<mm_202> ah, I see.  Okay, that makes sense.
<zorg_the_false> and cd - is not in the help :)))))))
<Cyprene> Yeah, it runs perfectly.  So I guess it's some problem with kde?
<zorg_the_false> moauaou you got to know magic :)
<mm_202> zorg_the_false: yes, I noticed that.  but cd - will save me lots of typing now :)
<zorg_the_false> cool
<Cyprene> I guess if I can find out how to run knetworkmanager from a terminal, I can run it in failsafe mode
<Cyprene> kind of a pain in the butt. >_>
<Cyprene> but it'll run
<zorg_the_false> btw anybody got an idea on how to make my computer reboot when i press the 'reset button' on my laptop ? if was working on edgy, but on feisty i got a logout window popping up instead
<mm_202> zorg_the_false: apt-get hotkeys should do the trick
<mm_202> Let me check and make sure thats the one you want
<zorg_the_false> ok looking
<mm_202> Yeah, that should do the trick.
<zorg_the_false> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopButtons <- they show a
<zorg_the_false> 
<zorg_the_false> XF86PowerOff
<zorg_the_false> mm_202: do you know how i can findout which event is sent when i press this button
<word> Cyprene: i'd reccomend trying to do fsck from a knoppix live cd
<mm_202> zorg_the_false: yeah, one min and I'll find it
<word> Cyprene: also to backup really important files just in case
<zorg_the_false> mm_202: ok :)
<Cyprene> thanks
<Cyprene> Given how well everything else seems to be running...
<Cyprene> I'll just deal
<Cyprene> lol
<mm_202> zorg_the_false: run xev from a console window, then just focus on the window that pops up and hit whatever keys you want and the console will give you all the info.
<word> Cyprene: heh, at least until gutsy comes out eh? ;)
<Cyprene> Yeah I guess so.  How much longer on that?
<zorglu_> mm_202: ok i pressed a bit too hard on it :)
<zorglu_> running xev now :)
<word> Cyprene: sometime in october i believe
<Cyprene> nice
<mm_202> zorglu_: lol, okay, I was wondering what you did :)
<zorglu_> mm_202: hotkeys seems more for special keyboard keys, like volumeup, email etc..., no ?
<zorglu_> mm_202: i cant find anything related to XF86PowerOff which is the key code triggered when i press the reset button
<zorglu_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPowerManagement <- this page says it is handled by kubuntupowermanager
<zorglu_> no idea what is this :)
<mm_202> zorglu_: lol, hotkeys _should_ handle it.  But it depends on how the laptop has the reset button wired.
<mm_202> What kind of laptop is it?
* mm_202 pulling out his laptop..
<hangthedj_server> zorglu_: i think its handled now by kmilo
<hangthedj_server> the problem is kmilo doesn't support very many laptops, so it puts you in generic.
<zorglu_> mm_202: this is a sony viao but i dont think it matter
<hangthedj_server> !find kmilo
<zorglu_> hangthedj_server: all was working ok in edgy, and even with feisty, the poweroff works ok from kdm (but not once logged)
<ubotu> Found: kmilo, kmilo-legacy
<zorglu_> i bet on a bug :)
<hangthedj_server> !info kmilo
<ubotu> kmilo: laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 64 kB, installed size 240 kB
<zorglu_> ok will look kmillo
<mm_202> zorglu_: most laptops that Ive seen dont even have a reset button.  Sorry for steering you down the wrong path, thats what worked for me.
<mm_202> Hopefully hangthedj_server's suggestions will help.
<zorglu_>     state 0x0, keycode 222 (keysym 0x1008ff2a, XF86PowerOff), same_screen YES, <- and now i get a symbol for it :)
<mm_202> lol, is that good or bad?
<zorglu_> mm_202: no problem. by reset button, i meant pressing the poweroff button during a small amount of time
<zorglu_> mm_202: it is more readable :)
<zorglu_> ! jme- to get a symbol for my sony viao reset button
<zorglu_> keycode 222 = XF86PowerOff
<zorglu_> i had to put that in ~/.xmodmap
<zorglu_> notive the "!" :) they didnt want to use the usual # i guess :)
<zorglu_> ok kmilo time :)
* Jucato looks for the real Milo...
<hangthedj_server> zorglu_: i think if you install kmilo-legacy it will add a vaio option in the control center
<hangthedj_server> !info kmilo-legacy
<ubotu> kmilo-legacy: non-standard plugins for KMilo. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 110 kB, installed size 404 kB
<zorglu_> kmilo doesnt have any executable
<zorglu_> and i already had it installed
<zorglu_> how do i run it ? :)
<hangthedj_server> its not a program, its a .so library.
<hangthedj_server> if you install the kmilo-legacy, and go to the kde control center, i think you should have a sony option
<hangthedj_server> i have one, and i have a toshiba laptop
<zorglu_> ok trying :)
<mm_202> zorglu_: Good luck with that, its 4:02a for me, so Im going to go to bed.  Thanks again for the cd - :)
<zorglu_> :)
<salvatore_> hi all
<salvatore_> I have a svcd. Can I convert it to divx/xvid?
<radek> hi everybody, may I ask you about pinning under kubuntu?
<zorglu_> what is pinning ?
<Jucato> pinning a specific package to a specific version?
<zorglu_> mouaouaoua
<zorglu_> i hate them
<zorglu_> all without exception
<zorglu_> now i even get 2 popup
<hangthedj_server> zorglu_: sorry i missed what you said before mouaouaoua
<zorglu_> q. when i press the laptop 'shutdown' button for a short amount of time, i get a popup of a logout window, when i cancel, i get *another* one. i would like to get 0 logout window (and shutdown the box) or only one, any hint ?
* zorglu_ loves when he tries to fix an issue and make it worst in the process
<zorglu_> grumble
<anthronaut> zorglu: why don't you shut down from the console?
<zorglu_> anthronaut: in fact, the 'use case' is 'i launch a movie at night, fall asleep before it, wake up later in the middle of the night, and wish to shutdown the box'
<zorglu_> anthronaut: one popup is already painfull when halfasleep, imagine cmdline :)
<vbgunz> zorglu_: what happens if you keep holding it down (hard boot)?
<anthronaut> zorglu_ yes, you've got a point there ;-)
<zorglu_> vbgunz: this is like pulling the plug, aka no state saving. risk of file loss, funky state in open apps etc...
<vbgunz> yeah, I understand, what then are you trying to do? hibernate or suspend it?
<zorglu_> more like shutdown but properly
<vbgunz> zorglu_: man shutdown
<zorglu_> i had only one popup until i tried to fix it this morning :)
<zorglu_> vbgunz: :))
<vbgunz> perhaps create a script.sh file, set up a shortcut to it and try that :)
<zorglu_> vbgunz: wanna bet they dont talk about XFpoweroff ? :)
<vbgunz> not sure what that is :/
<zorglu_> ok while im at breaking my conf i will upgrade package
<zorglu_> vbgunz: this is the X event which is triggered when i press the 'poweroff' button of my laptop for a short moment
<zorglu_> the one the logout window intercept, i dunno how :)
<vbgunz> ahh
<vbgunz> looking through man, I think you want shutdown -P
<vbgunz> shuts down cleanly then powers off
<zorglu_> yep but how do i do that from the poweroff button of my laptop
<vbgunz> maybe find out how to change that shortcut, its probably considered a button like all the rest
<vbgunz> interesting question though, I never thought about it
<zorglu_> fix it and tell me ? :)
<vbgunz> heh
<zorglu_> ok i give up and decide it will be fixed on the next upgrade
<zorglu_> which i will do as a from scratch install
<keet> hello
<keet> je tu njak ech?
<zorglu_> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> keet: this is a english channel, what is the country code of your language ? e.g. !fr or !de
<anthronaut> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<zorglu_> ok :)
<keet> thanx
<anthronaut> prosm
<emilsedgh> anyone knows a game similiar to 'The Age of Empires' in GNU/Linux? Im really miss it...
<Jucato> !info freeciv
<ubotu> Package freeciv does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> bay...
<stian> ;)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> !info freeciv-client
<ubotu> Package freeciv-client does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Cyprene> That's odd, I know I remembered seeing it there.
<Jucato> er sorry. just look for freeciv hehehe
<Jucato> yeah it's there
<ymsg> ubotu  french room
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about french room - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> I just didn't use the correct name
<ymsg> pls
<Jucato> !fr | ymsg
<ubotu> ymsg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ymsg> ty
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thats turn based!
<Jucato> oh yeah.. hm.. dunno of anything else :(
<Jucato> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mcquaid> i remember kde having an option to change screen resolution in control panel.  I don't seem to have that
<mcquaid> is there a pkg I could be missing?
<Jucato> mcquaid: nothing in System Settings -> Monitor & Display?
<mcquaid> no i don't have that
<emilsedgh> mcquaid: system settings->Peripherals->Display
<Jucato> mcquaid: you might be missing "kde-guidance"
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you're mixing KControl and System Settings
<mcquaid> hmm i have guidance
<Jucato> mcquaid: you're sure you're using System Settings (and not KControl)?
<Jucato> if you're looking at KControl, emilsedgh's directions are correct
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ya, sorry
<mcquaid> sorry i am in kde control center
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> KControl -> Peripherals -> DIsplay
<emilsedgh> mcquaid: run kcmshell displayconfig
<Jucato> actually, "displayconfig" is enough :)
<mcquaid> ok thx there it is.  But I don't see anywhere to actually get here from the menus
<Jucato> mcquaid: because Kubuntu uses System Settings, not KControl, by default. so it's K Menu -> System Settings
<Jucato> then in System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<emilsedgh> I think they both should be removed, Settings:/ KIO slave is the best!
<Jucato> kcontrol will be gone in KDE 4 anyway
<mcquaid> hmm, i don't have monitor & display
<Jucato> mcquaid: would it be possible for you to upload a screenshot somewhere?
<mcquaid> ok one sec
<mcquaid> Jucato, http://www.mediafire.com/?5vpfyte9mii
<Jucato> ok hold on a sec
<mcquaid> k
<Jucato> mcquaid: that's because you are using KControl, not System Settings. they are 2 slightly different things. System Settings is the one that Kubuntu uses by default and it's in the K Menu
<mcquaid> ok what package provides system settings?
<Jucato> KControl and System Settings use different groupings for settings.
<Jucato> er.. are you using Kubuntu?
<mcquaid> yes
<Jucato> then System Settings is already there. it's installed by default
<Jucato> (presuming you made a default Kubuntu installation
<mcquaid> i didn't outright install kde-desktop, tried a minimal approach of installing and might have missed some kde components
<mcquaid> a lot of the extras kde-desktop installs, i didn't want
<Jucato> if you're more comfortable using KControl then use that instead.
<Jucato> in KControl the settings for Display would be under the Peripherals group
<mcquaid> sigh... it's there....
<mcquaid> doh
<Jucato> ...
<mcquaid> but i do recall now the other style 'system settings'
<mcquaid> i think that's what threw me off
<Jucato> the app is "kde-systemsettings" in the package manager
<mcquaid> bingo, i didn't have that, thx
<mcquaid> hmm, just tried to change the res, didn't work though (as admin)
<Jucato> you wouldn't really have that if you installed a minimal kde installation.
<mcquaid> yeah, i've noticed i was missing a few things along the way,  just been installing as needed
<mcquaid> thx again
<Jucato> sure
<owl> hi
<emilsedgh> guys, is there any kubuntu development channel? I want to suggest that KMilo's Skin patch goes into 7.10...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: #kubuntu-devel but it's a Sunday so..
<emilsedgh> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> don't expect to get much answer today though :P
<enry> hi
<Jucato> emilsedgh: this seems to be the only patch that was included in kmilo for gutsy: http://blog.guillermoamaral.com/2007/04/14/patch-kde-kmilo-compact-dialog/
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ah, Thanks God! :P
<Jucato> was that the one you were looking for?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is it applied in gutsy?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: exaclty! just I find it on kde-apps
<Jucato> according to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kdeutils_3.5.7-1ubuntu4/changelog it has been since May
<Jucato> although I can't test it really
<emilsedgh> Jucato: there was a kubuntu package for it in comments, but is server were down
<Jucato> let me double check
<emilsedgh> Jucato: do you run Gutsy?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> I just check the changelogs
<Jucato> I can't check if it works since I'm not on laptop
<Jucato> and my laptop isn't a thinkpad
<Jucato> (nor does it have volume up/down buttons)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: try this (please): dcop kded kmilod displayText Hello
<Jucato> small one
<Jucato> let me see how that looks on feisty
<sash_> hi display driver pls help www.externalthree.com/2.png
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so thats fixed...its soo stupid in feisty
<Jucato> testing
<Jucato> sash_: Feisty or Gutsy?
<sash_> feisty
<Jucato> sash_: try reinstalling the package named "kde-guidance" ?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yeah fixed in Gutsy :)
<Jucato> (yeah it does look silly on feisty hahaha)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: Thanks! really good news (this was one of those things that make me feel Ubuntu is really more polished than Kubuntu)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> it's not Kubuntu's fault though.. it's just that the default KMilo theme kinda sucked..
<Jucato> s/theme/appearance
<tim_> anyone here use SKIM / scim / xim?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: agreed, but should be fixed in distro's...kubuntu is there to avoid KDE and other packages, faults and not good-enough configurations...
* Jucato ponders... but decides not to comment :)
<emilsedgh> is there any stats to show that how many users does kubuntu have?
<Jucato> none that I know of
<emilsedgh> pag: wb
<pag> emilsedgh, wb? :)
<crazylazy> hey you guys!
<crazylazy> How can I setup a PXE server on a winxp that installs Kubuntu?
<crazylazy> Anyone there?
<pag> crazylazy, yup.
* Jucato doesn't know PXE's
<sash_> hey Jucato not resolved
<Jucato> sash_: hm... not sure what's wrong :(
<sash_> so i am install ati.amd.com driver so i dunno how remove ?
<emilsedgh> sash_: try running displayconfig please...
<kraut> moin
<crazylazy> How can I get rid of the bios pass, too boot Kubuntu?
<crazylazy> It is a Dell Latitude D6301'
<owl> *cough* might you should take your laptop's guide and take a look how to set/unset a bios-password... *hint* *hint*
<crazylazy> I don't have the guide, I lost it.
<emilsedgh> crazylazy: you have to disable it from Bios... I think, press F2 (I think) button when Bios is loading... (it will say which key you have to press to enter the Bios Setup, I think its F2)
<crazylazy> But I don't have the bios password, and wubi won't work in a limited account
<owl> *cough* might you should ask google for 'how to get a lost bios-pwd on a dell latitude' or 'master-pwds for dell latitude' or something different. oh. and normally the customer has a .pdf somewhere...
<crazylazy> A pdf? I shall look.
<emilsedgh> crazylazy: in a PC you could open the case and take out the BIOS Password and return it into its place, it will remove the pass, but on a laptop i dunno..
<crazylazy> How can I make wubi work on a restricted account?
<Jucato> you'll have to ask in a wubi channel or forum...
<Jucato> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<tim_> so like what does wubi do that just using the bootloader wouldnt?
<edulix> hi
<crazylazy> It installs Kubuntu
<naser> i have router modem its work in kde desktop (kubuntu) but not working in gnome (ubuntu)
<naser> ??
<naser>  i have network card and router modem its work in kde desktop but in gnome doesnt work ?????
<adaptr> of course, rephrase the statement using even more question marks - that'll work
<emilsedgh> naser: please do not repeat.now whats the matter...its working on kde and this is the Kubuntu's support channel...if you have problems with ubuntu, go to #ubuntu
<TinkY_WinkY> connect irc.omega.bg
<AlenoChka> helloy
<xplornet> hello
<carsten_> hallo
<emilsedgh> hi
<carsten_> ist da einer auf meiner welle
<emilsedgh> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xplornet> i'm nubie in kubuntu T_T
<xplornet> i can't configure my display setting
<xplornet> anyone can help me ?
<emilsedgh> xplornet: go to SystemSettings->monitor & display...
<xplornet> yup
<xplornet> i can't change display to 1024x740
<xplornet> there's only 800x600
<emilsedgh> xplornet: isnt in your list?
<xplornet> yup
<emilsedgh> xplornet: open konsole, then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fritsch> xplornet: would try with policy high, because of too many questions
<fritsch> xplornet: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<emilsedgh> is there any plan to have somthing similliar to ubuntu 7.10's Xorg configurator in kubuntu?
<xplornet> video card bus identifier
<xplornet> my grapchic card is geforce2 mx400
<emilsedgh> xplornet: do not touch the steps that you do not know
<xplornet> is there pci 1:0:0 true ?
<adenicio> ##window
<adenicio> # # windows
<Jucato> hm...
<adenicio> ## windows
<Jucato> please do not spam
<adenicio> Jucato: how do i get in the chat windows?
<Jucato>  /j #channel_name
<Jucato> or just click on the channel name
<adenicio> #windows
<Jucato> ???
<voln> hi, i'm noticed that kmix doesn't start during booting kubuntu, any idea?
<Jucato> voln: if you leave it running when you logout, it should restart when you login. unless you turned off the behavior of KDE's Session Manager
<nosrednaekim> voln: start it manually, and them it should start automaticall every time again
<emilsedgh> voln: Run it and save your session :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: hey, BTW, how would one go about joining the kubuntu support team on launchpad?
<Jucato> which team?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: the kubuntu support team. I mean, what credentials/experience do you need?
<Jucato> I don't see a Kubuntu Support Team on Launchpad...
<adenicio> Jucato: how do i get read and rite acces to my mount xp partition for me to delete these virus that come from i dont know where
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jucato> adenicio: ^^^^^
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: which specific team on Launchpad are you talking about?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is there any 'Team'? how could I join? I want to help as I can...
<Jucato> These are the Kubuntu teams on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=kubuntu&searchfor=teamsonly
<Jucato> there are other teams for all *buntus, like the Bug team, documentation team, etc
<nosrednaekim> finding it... BTW... take a look at this http://marco-za.blogspot.com/2007/08/google-earth-flight-simulator.html
<Jucato> you have to be more specific..
<adenicio> jucato i have my save data on my xp music etc because on the hdd with linux its to small
<nosrednaekim> yeah yeah... i'm finding the page.
<Jucato> adenicio: those links give you instructions on how to mount your windows partitions so you can write to them
<adenicio> Jucato: what link?
<Jucato> read up. the one given by the bot
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSupportTeam?highlight=%28support%29%7C%28team%29
<adenicio> Jucato: oh ok its normal i didnt see it u didnt't put my name
<Jucato> yes I did, after the bot
<Jucato> [20:11]  <ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jucato> [20:11]  <Jucato> adenicio: ^^^^^
<Jucato> adenicio: oh that one... um.. how should I say this... that team no longer exists...
<adenicio> Jucato: lol is that to show me above lol mdr hahaha
<adenicio> !oh my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: was tat meant for me?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: yeah sorry
<Jucato> sorry guys doing too many things at the same time...
<nosrednaekim> oh.... well thats ok. I was just wondering
<Jucato> adenicio: just follow the link about Mounting Windows Partitions
<Jucato> nosrednaekim, emilsedgh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingUbuntu | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<emilsedgh> Jucato: I should learn tp create packages, I did it once but it was never so seroius...where could I get help on that? here?
<Jucato> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Jucato> although there are many other ways to contribute aside from packaging. just thought you'd like to know :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ya, but Packagin is the most intresting one to me, I tried it before... ;)
<Jucato> hehe ok
<Jucato> emilsedgh: head over to #ubuntu-motu if you need help and guidance as well. make sure you read the docs too
<Jucato> you would also want to read the Debian New Maintainer's Guide and Debian Developer guide for packaging as they are the basis for *buntu packaging as well
<emilsedgh> Jucato: oh sure I will read the **** manual ;)
<Jucato> read the free manual. yes :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<emilsedgh> :P
<Jucato> I personally suggest you start with the Debian NM one first, and the Ubuntu packaging guide later...
<Jucato> but that's just me. and I'm not a packager yet hahaha
<emilsedgh> lol
<gnit> good afternoon all. Does anybody have kubuntu installed on a aspire 3690? I need long-distance help with microphone settings (mum's using it in another country)
<gnit> that's an acer btw.
<nosrednaekim> gnit: don't have one... but take a look at www.linux-laptop.net
<gnit> k. cheer
<gnit> s
<zipper> Anyone know a good sysinfo script for xchat?
<Jucato> hm... try asking in #ubuntu or #gnome but not really sure
<Jucato> maybe there's an #xchat channel?
<gnit> no joy on the linux-laptop page :(
<Jucato> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nosrednaekim> ah nice... didn't know there was that little help-topic
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Jucato> elow
* BluesKaj sends coffee to Jucato & nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<Jucato> thanks!
<gnit> Nice, ultimately unhelpful. I'm trying to get my mother's microphone working, but she's 4,000 miles away. I was hoping somebody here had experience with exactly what settings to give on the card.
<waylandbill> don't leave me out in the cold BluesKaj
* Jucato mixes the coffee with Milo
<nosrednaekim> my coffee froze on its trip here.... you shouldn't live in canada BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I sure need one ...sleepy this morn
<BluesKaj> whadya mean it's 16C here already :)
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<ymsg> wesh la famille
<BluesKaj> better check yer geography and don't believe all the rumours about our country ...however it does discourage the meek  :)
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: I'm sure you don't have to go too far north to get chillier. :)
* BluesKaj sends waylandbill a hot coffee
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, how far north do you envsion us to be ?
<Jucato> (too far north from me... that's all that matters...)
<BluesKaj> wimps! :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah yeah... you are farther south than Maine.
<waylandbill> you're in ontario which has most of it's population in the southern most area, but I'm thinking a couple hundred miles north could make a difference.
<nosrednaekim> and than then north pole as well
<Jucato> WIMP = Window, Icon, Mouse, Pointer... a.k.a. GUI's :P
<Jucato> er ok.. veering offtopic  :)
<BluesKaj> waylandbill,  it doe make a difference ...and away from all the pollution and heatwaves , altho it's been over 30C here a lot this summer
<waylandbill> slightly. :)
<smirnoff> do u have any idea on intalling netbeans kubuntu ?
<RichardBH> hi
<RichardBH> stupid question: if I install something from adept (say, GvR), where does it put it?
<nosrednaekim> RichardBH: the actual package that you DL,or when its installed?
<RichardBH> nosrednaekim: when its installed
<smirnoff> i downloaded form a website ... adept gives error when i try to install from there
<Jucato> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RichardBH> most things seem to get added to the K Menu thing, but some of the games and stuff havent shown up
<Jucato> !info netbeans5.5 | smirnoff
<ubotu> smirnoff: netbeans5.5: NetBeans IDE for development of applications in Java. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.5-0.59 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<nosrednaekim> RichardBH: many many many different places :) click on a package->details->installed files
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, yer in new york state , right ?
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: where is  Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool?
<RichardBH> nosrednaekim: ah, thanks - i was trying to avoid reopening adept, but if thats the way then ill just have to be patient :P
<nosrednaekim> RichardBH: there is a command line way as well. forget what it was tho ;)
<RichardBH> adenicio: are you having the problem that it doesnt load when you click it?
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: within "advanced"
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: I think he's reading GNOME/Ubuntu instructions...
<sairinlote> guys have u installed google earth on 7.0.4 ?
<nosrednaekim> oh..lol
<adenicio> RichardBH: no im trying to put ntfs -3g to work im folowing the instrtion from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nosrednaekim> nope.... I haven't... did you see the flight sim for it?
<RichardBH> adenicio: ah, fair enough
<adenicio> RichardBH:  where is  Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool?
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: yup. about 2 hours from ontario border.
<enzo> hallo wie gehtz euch??
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> right , so you ain't in any banana belt either :)
<RichardBH> adenicio: i dont know where the actual file is, sorry
<adenicio> RichardBH: it's not a file
<RichardBH> adenicio: oh
<adenicio> RichardBH: it's like lookin for amarok.to find it go in K-menu>multimedia
<RichardBH> cant help you there then, sorry
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, got google earth , copy&paste this into the searchbar: 46.14N 81.15W the resolution isn't vg but it shows the are well enuff
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: its probably in systemsettings->advanced
<BluesKaj> area
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: did you hear about the flight sim easter egg for GE?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the what ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: lol.... http://marco-za.blogspot.com/2007/08/google-earth-flight-simulator.html
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: ok
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I access kde wizard again
<nosrednaekim> kpersonalizer I think
<nosrednaekim> if thats what oyu mean
<waylandbill> don't have google earth on the laptop. Installing now.
<clau85> hello. an upgrade has broken my kubuntu 7.04 on my laptop
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, cool ...I'll have to install the latest GE :)
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I access kde wizard again?
<clau85> it boots up, but i get no login screen, just a black one
<clau85> in recovery mode i have no problem to startx, though
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I'd do it if I had the bandwidth.
<Pirate_Hunter> !wizard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wizard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> clau85: any error messages?
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: which wizard? first boot wizard?
<clau85> nosrednaekim: no, i can't see any
<nosrednaekim> Pirate_Hunter: what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> what wizard
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: if you want the first boot wizard, run kpersonalizer
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh, nosrednaekim: yeha the boot theme wizard
<nosrednaekim> boot theme? oh....
<nosrednaekim> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: run kpersonalizer
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: thanx that did it
<waylandbill> the only thing is that kpersonalizer has to be installed, it's not a default package anymore.
<adenicio> emilsedgh: i install clamAV antivirus but it detects the viruses in my xp but how do it clean or delete?or it just just detect?
<Pirate_Hunter> waylandbill: it is on my feisty with kde
<clau85> found the proble, it was the fglrx driver
<clau85> the upgrade installed a new kernel version, that
<clau85> that's why
<emilsedgh> adenicio: sorry, i dunno, i havent any winxp
<adenicio> lol
<adenicio> nosrednaekim:  i install clamAV antivirus but it detects the viruses in my xp but how do it clean or delete?or it just just detect?
<nosrednaekim> clau85: ah.... and you manually installed your old one
<clau85> nosrednaekim: exactly. is there a way to do it automatically?
<nosrednaekim> clau85: yeah. grab the "restricted-manager" package.
<nosrednaekim> clau85: run it and it will automatically install your drivers.
<nosrednaekim> of course, thats from within X.
<clau85> nosrednaekim: awesome, cool, thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: I don't use XP
<tim> clam does not repair files
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: you dont use it or you dont have it?
<tim> its designed for inbox filtering you see
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Seriously, restricted-manager doesn't work from the console?
<tim> so its supposed to spot and delete evil emails
<tim> if system files are infected your best off deleting stuff and doing a reinstall to get your XP partition running (assuming broke)
<BluesKaj> hmm,  kpersonalizer is assuming a kde 356 installation , i don't imagine that a 357 installation will react differntly to it's settings
<clau85> bye
<waylandbill> I found it easier to stop using xp than fight the viruses and spyware. :)
<tim> adenico: what kind of files are infected
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: nope... it won't
<Pirate_Hunter> waylandbill: lol it wouldnt be M$ xp without the viruses
<Pirate_Hunter> so many idle ppl
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: I know... thats a terrible thing.... maybe i'll go code a CLI frontend :)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, if you run :sudo restricted-manager , it will open a dialog on the desktop
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: not if you are in the CLI
<nosrednaekim> with no X
<BluesKaj> ahh , no X
<Pirate_Hunter> seriously if linux has a win xp virus i know it wont make a difference but how do we/I clean it up
<nosrednaekim> unless you have wine ;)
<BluesKaj> !virus | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<adenicio> CAN ANY ONE GIVE ME AND ANTIVIRUS that can clean or DESTROY?
<llutz> destroy= rm $infected_file
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: ive read that but the thing is i use xp a lot and linux on my personal time also my other hd's are xp so if my linux gets infected it will infect the other hd's
<adenicio> CAN ANY ONE GIVE ME AND ANTIVIRUS that can clean or DESTROY?
<nosrednaekim> !patience | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RurouniJones> This has to be trolling right?
<Jucato> !caps | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adenicio> !ohmy| nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<adenicio> lol
<nosrednaekim> troll...
<Pirate_Hunter> since were on the topic of antivirus what are the antivirus options for linux?
<Jucato> clamav/klamav for one
<nosrednaekim> !antivirus | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<RurouniJones> clamav can be used to virus scan windows partitions
<BluesKaj> Pirate_Hunter, your linux won't be infected but your other windows OS's will be
<RurouniJones> for windows viruses...which don't affect linux
<inaety> antivirus is so useless
<Jucato> that really depends
<BluesKaj> Pirate_Hunter, so make sure windows is protected
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj, nosrednaekim: i knwo thats the point i was trying to make and it is a brother going to windows to clean it up while I could do it from linux. Also if I clean it on windows it still means ive got a virus on linux still
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: you're a little more north than I envisioned. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> yes I do use windows a lot
<adenicio> inaety: its not if u stil sometime go back to windows wich is a problem if u got a flood of 62 viruses that slows down your pc like hell
<inaety> adenicio: well if you try not to get viruses on windows you won't...well i never have but i really just visit work sites on windows
<Pirate_Hunter> do ppl heer understand the point im trying to make or am i just confusing everyone
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: weren't you already given 2 names of antivirus software?
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, it's nice here ... away from the " big smoke "...I'm retired and we live in a tourist area, that ppl move to after leaving the "ratrace"
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: nope? was I?
<kofany> Hi i have problem with start kubuntu on my Laptop Compaq Presario with GEFORCE GO 6150. After when the system is loaded as live i have sound but all time black screen
<llutz> adenicio: if you got a flood of 62 virusses you have a generic user-problem. no scanner can help you then
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: are you saying if you get a virus on your windows partition it will affect your linux partition?
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: twice
<RurouniJones> Pirate_Hunter: ClamAV and Aegis was suggested by various people
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: sorry must have missed it
<Jucato>  <ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<inaety> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: no what im saying if I get a virus on linux it will affect xp but cleaning xp on its own would be useless cause next time a user logs into linux the vrirus affects xp again and thats the end of that
<tim> does anyone use P2P? if so what program do you use? and is gIFT dead?
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: you might want to Google around for some guides on how to clean XP from Linux, as it involves writing to Windows partitions
<Pirate_Hunter> RurouniJones: sorry didnt see that from before, im multi-tasking
<Jucato> (wow, you're not paying attention to us and you expect us to understand you? :P)
<adenicio> llutz:  Pirate_Hunter:  inaety: is it possible to install an xp antivirus with wine like pc-cilling,kasperkey,norton,panda etc?
<Pirate_Hunter> i said multi-tasking its different
<llutz> adenicio: it's useless
<Pirate_Hunter> adenicio: that woul be useless
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: i doubt you will "give" windows a virus by cleaning it on linux because IIRC to clean another partition you need root priveledges and unless the virus has your root password then you should be okay
<Pirate_Hunter> adenicio: i understand what ur trying to do but no point on linux
<inaety> adenicio: that's ....bad
<BluesKaj> Jucato, and everyone ..he's asking if his linux install will store or hide a virus even tho it doesn't affect kubuntu but loads as son as he runs window sfiles
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: hmmm you have a point which I didnt think about
<inaety> ohh
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: what BluesKaj i dunno
<inaety> said*
<adenicio> llutz:  Pirate_Hunter:  inaety: yeah but i just cant format my xp like that i dont have no space to back up my stuff
<adenicio> :(
<inaety> adenicio: scan it with ClamAV
<Jucato> afaik, you can transfer a virus if you were sent an infected file and then sent that file to a Windows machine... iirc
<llutz> adenicio: if you don't have a backup, your data isn't important. so you're losing nothing
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: that would be interesting specially how m$ viruses are becoming more complex
<adenicio> inaety: clam only detects it cant delete them
<inaety> adenicio: you can detect them, then www.google.com for a virus scanner that can fix the known problems
<Pirate_Hunter> adenicio: no point backing up if you have 62 viruses
<anandanbu> I have downloaded the .bin file of Real Player 10 from their website for firefox and now how do i install it in Ubuntu 7.04
<BluesKaj> yeah Jucato , I think that's what Pirate_Hunter is worried about ...i think it's a genuine concern :P
<kofany> can somebody help me?
<Jucato> !somebody | kofany
<ubotu> kofany: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adenicio> llutz: lol it's all my music,videos,programmes everything
<adenicio> O_O
<Jucato> BluesKaj: to which we answered clamav... apparently he was too busy to notice :P
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: you hit the nail on the head thats correct
<kofany> i ask 2 times...
<kofany> S:
<llutz> adenicio: you should have thought about that earlier
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: i did notice
<kofany> Hi i have problem with start kubuntu on my Laptop Compaq Presario with GEFORCE GO 6150. After when the system is loaded as live i have sound but all time black screen? Do You have any solutions?
<computer> i never saw that
<tim> is it a new install?
<kofany> yeep
<Jucato> Live CD?
<kofany> yeep
<Jucato> so it's not a new install :)
<emilsedgh> kofany: press alt+ctrl+f1, then login and run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pirate_Hunter> adenicio: get a pc from a family member and make sure they ahve antivirus than send ur file with an rj11 cable than format ur pc
<Jucato> emilsedgh: would be nice if he stopped X first.. but that could work too :P
<inaety> GEFORCE GO 6150 isnt on the list
<inaety> i dont think
<adenicio> llutz: i had back ups but my sis neede back up too so i store my things on my pc to make space on my external hdd but my sis did it at the last moment she had to take the plane so some of her importan things had to stay on my hdd
<kofany> inaety: on the list of what?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: sure you have better experience... ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> adenicio: i jsut told you what to do
<BluesKaj> Pirate_Hunter, well you have your answer ClamAV
<inaety> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<inaety> kofany: &
<inaety> ^*
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: yeah i know
<adenicio> Pirate_Hunter: im allready looking
<Jucato> emilsedgh: it would still work. I just feel more comfortable shutting it down before reconfigure hahah. but still works
<emilsedgh> ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> adenicio: huh? for a fmaily member or for a pc to borrow
<Pirate_Hunter> *family
<inaety> adenicio: do you have a cd burner?
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, the new google earth is very cool
<inaety> BluesKaj: did you know kde made a "google earth" i forget the name
<computer> awasome
<Jucato> Marble
<Jucato> it's not exactly google earth :P
<inaety> yeah that its
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: there woulld be no point if his files are infected "thats my opinion"
<adenicio> Pirate_Hunter: oh lol no sorry that wasnt for u.ill just get my 20gig install xp quick with an anti-v
<Jucato> it's just a map kind of thingy
<emilsedgh> inaety: marble :) thats not a google earth...
<kofany> inaety: so if is not on the list it will not work on linux?
<inaety> kofany: it just means that no one has a found a fix yet IIRC
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: well he scan those 10 files he has for virus and then go from there
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: for instance if the .doc is infected he can just copy and paste into a new .doc
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: i dont think tis that easy
<spiroo> hello everyone, I know the problem with the sound in linux. The problem is the mixer. If you turn the volume down in linux in mixer or playback app and then turn volume up on your speakers the sound is better
<Max-P> kofany, try to change the screen resolution (1024x768, 800x600 ...)
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: why wouldnt it?
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: if its infected depending what it is if he opens it it could be fatal for the pc
<_Shade_> how can i install programs using svn ? what do i need?
<llutz> spiroo: thats why i told you yesterday to paly around with mixer-settings :)
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: okay what are the kind of files? have them transferred onto linux and then open them
<llutz> play
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: what's it gonna do when it cant find C;/windows :P
<tim> svn is subversion?
<spiroo> llutz: hehe yes, sorry about that I did not trust you. But is that problem going to be fixed anytime?
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: anow ur being sarcastic but that could work, he can format his partiition, get an antivirus and load the files back on
<llutz> spiroo: i told you also, to ask those things in #alsa :)
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: or he can copy and paste from openoffice
<spiroo> the sound as I have heard it has never worked properly in linux
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: im assuming its just stuff like .doc
<adenicio> Pirate_Hunter: my linux and xp is on grub if i take out the hdd xp will linux still boot?
<owl> bye
<spiroo> yes I asked in #alsa but not a single person will answer me
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: 42.61N 77.63W
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety :that would be hard with music, films etc and isnt copy & paste just cloning the same infected file???
<inaety> adenicio: what you will do when you want to reformat windows is put in your windows cd and just worry about your FAT drive
<_4strO> adenicio: probably not
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: i know...im thinkinh
<_4strO> adenicio: depend of where grub is install
<tim> to the subversion guy:
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: well if it's those files, which are runnable in linux then shouldnt clamav or whatever kill the infected files
<rand_acs_> adenicio: if XP is on a seperate drive yes
<llutz> spiroo: then write a bug-report and hope for improvement
<Pirate_Hunter> adenicio: take out hdd, get urself gparted, format the partition you want and thats it.  oops if you install xp again it will format the whole hd "OMG"
<BluesKaj> spiroo, you do not go over 70% input volume , other wise you overload the inputs to the amplifier that your speakers are connected to : hence the cleaner sound ...crank up the speaker volume , not the input volume
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: :( yeah it would, this feels like a chess game and ive just lost again
<_4strO> rand_acs_: noway if grub is intalled in the MBR of the XP disk ...
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: it's okay, ^_^
<tim> svn is short for a program called subversion, which is like CVS. Programmers use it to keep project files, and resolve simultanius edits. You will need to get the source out of the svn repository, and then build it (or just run it if its interpreted (python say))
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: however i dunno if clamav searches for windows viruses
<spiroo> BluesKay: thanks. not excatly sure what you mean but kind a
<rand_acs_> _4strO: true but I'm assuming grub got installed when he was installing linux
<adenicio> inaety: i cant do that my back up with my antivirus in it is a fat and its in the same hdd partition
<tim> inaety: yes it does, for mail box clearing
<spiroo> llutz: yea I guess, but this is a global/international problem
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: lol ok im not a sore loser :). Now how can he install xp again once the partition is formated without wiping out kubuntu
<kofany> Max-P: it is working on 800/600
<_4strO> rand_acs_: think linus is already installexd
<wers> do you have suggestions on how I can make kubuntu faster? I already turned of many effects. what unnecessary processes run on a default kubuntu install most of the time?
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: i dunno what he just said to me...
<spiroo> why type a bug report which probably already has been typed a thousand times
<kofany> Max-P: but i want work with beter resolution
<adenicio> Pirate_Hunter: its a no problem to install the grub
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: lthis si what i told him "take out hdd, get urself gparted, format the partition you want and thats it.  oops if you install xp again it will format the whole hd "OMG"
<inaety> adenicio: you need to mount your hard drive onto a mount point in linux aand then browse it for the files you want and save it some folder and then have clamav scan for it and it will work because tim just confirmed it
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: haha - dont try to confuse him
<Max-P> kofany: But if your screen don't support it...
<Pirate_Hunter> now if he frmats the partiition like i said he loses xp but if he installs it again he loses all data
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: that was for you he is not involved at this time in this conversation
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, drove thru the finger lakes on our honeymoon a long time ago , 1965 ...nice area :)
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: i just told him to mount it and do all that stuff then just stick the win cd in and install over his fat partition
<spiroo> the problem is PCM, if I use Master the sound, just sounds perfect ;)
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: yeah
<tim> inaety: but its scan only, no repeair
<spiroo> output volume is the problem not input
<inaety> tim: darn
<inaety> oh wekk
<inaety> well
<waylandbill> Pirate_Hunter: you won't lose everything by installing xp. You just have to reinstall grub to the mbr.
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: the way I see him installing windows is by doing what you said, checking with clamav and then backing it up on a different hd or DVD disks but thats long
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: where'd ya go on the honeymoon that took you through the finger lakes?
<Pirate_Hunter> waylandbill: xp erases all data it tries to fill the hd
<Pirate_Hunter> waylandbill: at leats my one does
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: wrong
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz: wrong... hmmm... explain
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: then you're using a recovery-version, no a install
<inaety> haha Pirate_Hunter
<waylandbill> Pirate_Hunter: no it doesn't. You tell it what parition to install to.
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz: i do clean installl and i think thats only for xp professional not home :(
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: with xp-install cds you can easily say which partition is to be used
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: works this way in both versions, home/prof
<milian> does anyone know how I could export / import my kwallet passwords?
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz: ive tried looking for that option wheer I choose the partition but like I said it just takes the whole disk
<kofany> Max-P: on Vista is working.... on xp is working.
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, we drove from toronto to buffalo, thru to vermont, then up to montreal ...we were rather poor at the time and we only had a week off :)
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: then german-versions must be completely different from others
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: if you dont mind me asking, how old are you
<BluesKaj> Pirate_Hunter, i'm 64
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz: lol, rfl, seriously hillarious :)
<Max-P> kofany: If it is working, I don't know why it don't work, sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: see now i understand, just curious
<inaety> kofany: do you have the nvidia drivers installed
<BluesKaj> Pirate_Hunter, 'ts ok ...old retired labtech ...used  computers for 25 yrs , mostly as application controllers tho
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me what are the advantages of kde compared to gnome? please dont say it looks prettier like they did in ubuntu channel
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: iti is
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: im impressed now you help newbs like me thats nice
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: faster
<rand_acs__> it's loads faster
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: easier to program in...not counting pygtk
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: kde won't hide important options in dialog from the user
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: more themeable
<BluesKaj> Pirate_Hunter, I'm still a relative noob to linux too
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: I know it is but what are the actual advantages and loading faster are you sure about that... i believe that depends on the resources of the machine
<rand_acs__> the apps actually work!
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: what are you on
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: Feyisty with kde
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: hardware!
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: well i believe you know more than me but whats annoying is having to scar what windows has taught you and having to adapt to linux
<emilsedgh> one of the most importants, really good intergrated!
<kofany> inaety: i dont know, it first start from cd.
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: lol standard hardware, Sis motherboard, 3.2GHZ intel processor (R), 512 ram, sis graphics card " dont even know if it has an actual name", what else am i missing?
<BluesKaj> Pirate_Hunter, i have to confess , that I'm still a windows guy in some ways but I'm slowly migrating to linux...the ppl here are great for the most part and having the time to hang around lets me learn more and more .
<kofany> so i dont now witch drivers i have
<Pirate_Hunter> yesterday loaded xp stoped 20 system services and a couple processes. M$ cp has so much useless junk
<inaety> kofany: you can try to install through the alternate disc and install nvidia drivers but you will lose everything
<Arwen> SIS? I thought all those integrated chipsets were dead already.
<Arwen> These days you just see Intel, NVIDIA, and ATI
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: it will start up pretty quickly
<runlevelten> Switching to Linux is like switching to windows from a Mac or something. Once you reconcile yourself with that, it's not irksome.
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: i have a 2.2 Ghz processor and it starts up in like 5 seconds
<Pirate_Hunter> BluesKaj: yeha I understand what you mean? Bluetack forum was what made me change to llinux but it is the IRC that is helpful
<nemo_> hallo
<kai> #kubuntu-de
<waylandbill> programming with Qt seems easier to me than using GTK, but I'm just used to kde.
<runlevelten> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi runlevelten
<nemo_> is something out there
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: mine as well but I kept the theme animation to minimum just incase
<inaety> you can turn it up a bit
<inaety> i don't like a lot of it anyways
<inaety> if you want to run compiz-fusion you might be out of luck...but that still wont affect kde's speed
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: most of it is not needed, I only use themes for the normal user accounts but admin accounts I believe should not have themes. At leats thats how my XP is set up
<Pirate_Hunter> nemo_: ive found nemo and a shark is out there
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: well you can theme them if you want if you don't it will just look like an unconfigured kde
<rand_acs__> Pirate_Hunter: if the codes time- and space complexity is greater(worse) it always will be, even though at some point your hardware will make it seem that there's no difference
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: usually in GNU/Linux, admin's prefer to have no GUI, hey prefer CommandLine solutions...
<Pirate_Hunter> what are the kde download accelerators if there are any
<mrmagoo_> ciao a tutti
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: kget
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: try kget
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: im not ready for full command line yet
<mrmagoo_> qualche italiano per aiuti su partizione?
<llutz> !it | mrmagoo_
<ubotu> mrmagoo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: im sure thats a download manager, i need this download in like 30min not 3hours
<mrmagoo_> grazie
<inaety> what are you downloading
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: hoping to download Nero and no its not for linux
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: oh okay, ill look for one
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: (-_-") WoW ur a darling
<waylandbill> Pirate_Hunter: k3b rocks.
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: KGet is not a really good accerelator, you may want to try Aria2, its a CommandLine downloader but extremely fast
<Pirate_Hunter> waylandbill: can I have over 20 separate connections on it and cna it look for other url to download from?
<mrmagoo_> how to change permission on sda2
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: yeah what emilsedgh said
<mrmagoo_> i want write it with my user
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: k3b is a nero
<llutz> mrmagoo_: chmod/chown if it is unix-filesystem
<inaety> for linux
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: by Aria2, yeah you can
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: aria2 will check it out online, need to check how complex the command line is before downloading it
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: not a download accelerator
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: "aria2c www.sfksdjf.exe"
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: thats sooo easy men, try it...
<runlevelten> Yeah, we have a copy of Nero for Linux knocking around the office somewhere I think. Never needed it, k3b is fairly good.
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: lol i need nero for XP basically I download it on linux and send it to my other partition
<runlevelten> http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: yeah i assumed
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: will do so but remember what is easy for you may not be easy for me :)
<waylandbill> Pirate_Hunter: k3b is a cd/dvd burner. kget is a download manager (not exactly an accelerator like getright or the like)
<wers> are there issues with easy ubuntu like with automatix??
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: yeah...right, but you have to try things, im sure you will find it easy too
<Pirate_Hunter> waylandbill: the best win accelerator ive used, heck linux needs to upbeat on the software market
<Jucato> !easyubuntu | wers
<ubotu> wers: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: lol will do so
<Jucato> wers: in Gutsy, though, they will be practically unnecessary on a default installation
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: i knwo its out but havent seen it available yet
<emilsedgh> KGet of KDE4.0 gets lots of love, its now an accerelator (I think)
<waylandbill> Pirate_Hunter: I don't use a download accelerator. Generally the servers can send the files fast enough to only need one connection, but mostly I just use official packages.
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: im guessing that would be on the levels on Vista
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: huh? what?
<Pirate_Hunter> waylandbill: I live far away form the server and nero has some very crappy connections
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: have you ever heard of torrents?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: gutsy
<wers> ok.. thanks jucato (*)
<Jucato> oh it won't be out till October
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: uhhhh - keep it on the low.......................... I have
<Jucato> but it's close to beta 1 now
<runlevelten> Gutsy on the level of Vista? Why, has there been some terrible catastrophe that's ruined Gutsy?
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: haha torrents aren't illegal
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: alright ill wait till its out
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: that depends on opinions i.e. one mans freedom fighter  is anothewr mans terrorist
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: a lot of companies with big files have .torrents so it can be faster like ubuntu
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: no its only illegal if you download copyrighted material
<runlevelten> Pirate_Hunter: It doesn't depend on opinions at all.
<emilsedgh> inaety: Torrent is just a proocol, its like that you say HTTP is illegal!
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: Nero is copyrighted, 98% of all torrents are copyrighted
<emilsedgh> s/proocol/protocol
<teguh> my adept is crash...anyone help me
<inaety> listen to emilsedgh
<runlevelten> I download, for instance, Debian using bittorrent.
<Pirate_Hunter> runlevelten: how did you come to that conclusion
<spiroo> waylandbill: k3b almost rocks :D
<Pirate_Hunter> runlevelten: Debian is free
<teguh> sudo fuser command frezzeee in my konsole
<runlevelten> 98% of criminals breathe air. Therefore breathing air is illegal.
<Jucato> !adeptfix | teguh
<ubotu> teguh: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: im not saying to download nero by torrent, just that you can get a lot of software that are freely distributed over torrent
<Pirate_Hunter> runlevelten: that way of thinking is what makes the world even worse than it already is
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<runlevelten> Bittorrent is a data transfer protocol. It is simply not illegal, and that's a fact, jack.
<teguh> adeptfix how to....im totaly new in ubuntu
<Arwen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Arwen> you mean that?
<spiroo> Btw, does anybody know about this problem, not sure if it is my dvd player or k3b. After I have burned a .img file to a dvd and put in the dvd do the dvd player it says: Cannot recognize format, do you wanna format. Wtf?
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: i know but the prob with torrent is that some have virus and I dont trust the person seeding it
<Jucato> ....
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: lol
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: haha...
<runlevelten> ubuntu/kubuntu/linux distribution depends heavily on bittorrent, which is not illegal in any way, shape or form.
<teguh>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  if i run this commandmy konsole is freeze for a long time
<Jucato> if you could please take the torrent discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: (-_-)???
<Jucato> teguh: just "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" (don't include the special symbols)
<spiroo> anyone knows about the dvd problem with dvd player/K3b?
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: nevermind, just know you'll be okay with kubuntu.torrent
<Jucato> spiroo: which problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there any difference in using kubuntu with kde comapred to feyisty with kde
<Jucato> O.o
<spiroo> Jucato:
<spiroo> 	 	 	50	 	0	
<spiroo> 	Naturkunskap A		Slutfrd	 	G	 	 	50	 	500	
<spiroo> 	Projektarbete		Pgende	 		 	 	100	 	0	
<spiroo> 	Programmering B/C++		Pgende	
<Jucato> !paste | spiroo
<runlevelten> It is not a discussion, it is not chatter. A prime distribution channel for kubuntu is being described as illegal. It is not. End.
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: lol there would eb no point infecting that
<ubotu> spiroo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<inaety> feisty is kubuntu
<teguh> jucato = no offcourse ussualy is working but not this time
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: Feisty is the nickname for Kubuntu 7.04 release.
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: each release has a code/nickname associated with it, in the form of "Adjective Animal"
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: except it uses gnome, see
<TraX> Bittorrent was actually designed for the purpose of downloading linux distros
<Pirate_Hunter> TraX: didnt know that and it got exploited like everything else does
<Jucato> <Pirate_Hunter> is there any difference in using kubuntu with kde comapred to feyisty with kde  <--- that was your question
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: yeha
<Jucato> so what uses GNOME?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: Feyisty comes with gnome as default, kubuntu comes with kde as default
<Jucato> Feisty is NOT just Ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: you already answered its the same but with different file managers
<Jucato> Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn, Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn, Xubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<runlevelten> Pirate_Hunter: Basically, the separation between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is an idea. The two are the same OS.
<Pirate_Hunter> Jucato: please expand
<teguh> Cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/lock:sudo: No such file or directory
<teguh> Cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/lock:sudo: No such file or directory
<teguh> Cannot stat dpkg: No such file or directory
<teguh> Cannot stat dpkg: No such file or directory
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: each release has a code/nickname associated with it, in the form of "Adjective Animal"
<teguh> this my message form konsole
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same exact thing just every release they name it something different
<Pirate_Hunter> teguh: pastebin please pastebin use it
<Jucato> teguh: please run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" only
<runlevelten> Pirate_Hunter: If it has kubuntu-desktop installed, ubuntu gets called kubuntu. If it has both installed, you can call it what you like.
<inaety> kubuntu dapper kubuntu edgy kubuntu feisty
<runlevelten> Pirate_Hunter: then there's the XFCE desktop on xubuntu, you get the point :)
<Pirate_Hunter> inaety: yeha figured it out and its because each release holds different elements
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: i suppose as much
<Pirate_Hunter> runlevelten: got it
<Jucato> Pirate_Hunter: ok here goes. the "Feisty", "Dapper", "Edgy", "Gutsy" names are just names for different release numbers/dates
<inaety> Pirate_Hunter: just every six months they release a new upgrade
<Jucato> they have nothing to do with what's installed by default
<teguh> and the result just this ""
<teguh> Cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/lock:sudo: No such file or directory
<teguh> Cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/lock:sudo: No such file or directory
<teguh> Cannot stat dpkg: No such file or directory
<teguh> Cannot stat dpkg: No such file or directory
<Jucato> GNOME, KDE,or Xfce
<Jucato> !paste | teguh
<inaety> !nopaste
<ubotu> teguh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> Those names are the equivalent of 98, ME, 2000, XP, Vista.
<inaety> oh woops
<Jucato> this is your last warning teguh
<runlevelten> Except they don't suck and they don't take five years to get released.
<Pirate_Hunter> lol
<bimmel> hi guys, i want to know how i can burn an audio cd with k3b, my k3b allways says that it cannot handle *.mp3 files
<bimmel> but transcode and lame are already installed
<Jucato> bimmel: install the package "libk3b2-mp3"
<Jucato> teguh: run "sudo apt-get -f install" and please DO NOT paste the output in here
<bimmel> no but i do it right now
<teguh> not working anyway
<bimmel> thx a lot Jucato
<teguh> no no no im type in my konsole
<bimmel> bye bye :)
<Pirate_Hunter> if m$ were to steal some of the function and ideas of linux they would create good OS
<runlevelten> Pirate_Hunter: That's called "Vista".
<runlevelten> It didn't work out so good.
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<martijn81> if vista is a good os they better stop making an OS (sorry)
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: just dont care about windows and ms, just have fun with GNU/Linux, and try to give back to the community
<Jucato> again, please. take this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<emilsedgh> oops, sorry Jucato
<Pirate_Hunter> runlevelten: ive seen vista too much theme but still the same windows with more restrictions
<Pirate_Hunter> runlevelten: thast there way of saying its more secure
<teguh> jucato : "sudo dpkg --configure -a" not working
<runlevelten> Right, the topic police thing is getting a bit much for me. I'm off to support users somewhere else. :)
<runlevelten> Have fun ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> now how do i use Aria2
<Jucato> teguh: I gave you another command
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: run aria2c --help
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: in konsole :)
<Jucato> teguh: run "sudo apt-get -f install" and please DO NOT paste the output in here
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: kk
<TraX> What's a good program to use for creating DVDs from avi files from my hp camera? (I tried DeVeDe and the sound comes out horrible, eg loud distortion and such)
<Pirate_Hunter> aria2c --help: im going to just use aria with firefox lets hope flashget works
<emilsedgh> TraX: maybe mandvd will help you... ?
<teguh> jucato : but if i used "sudo apt-get -f install"...raise warning like this "The list of sources could not be read"
<Karti> Hi all, a question. I would like to use Firefox as my main web browser. I was told to enter Firefox32 "%s" in the default applications in the system settings. I understand that it so that it it takes the address and inserts it in the page that I would view. But although it does this it opens two tabs, one is correct and the other is www."%s".com - Any ideas?
<TraX> emilsedgh: Have a link for it (I just checked synaptic and couldn't find it there)
<Pirate_Hunter> ppl im gone
<teguh> jucato:E: Type 'https://gambas.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gambas/2.0/trunk/https://gam                                                           bas.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gambas/2.0/trunk/https://gambas.svn.sourceforge.                                                           net/svnroot/gambas/2.0/trunk/svn' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/ap                                                           t/sources.list
<Jucato> teguh: then there's something wrong with your sources.list file.
<emilsedgh>  TraX: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38347
<teguh> so how to fixit my brother....
<teguh> ussualy im used command "sudo fuser..." is working
<Jucato> teguh: only if you promise not to paste long lines of text in here
<teguh> ok.....
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrmagoo_> italiano
<Jucato> teguh: using that pastebin link, paste IN THERE the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Jucato> !it | mrmagoo_
<ubotu> mrmagoo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> teguh: use the pastebin, don't paste in here. thanks
* VirtuoS is away: VirtuoS
<Jucato> !away > VirtuoS
* VirtuoS is away: Loading...Low Bateri...conektion terminate
<Jucato> VirtuoS: please turn off your public away messages
<VirtuoS> oki
<fiyawerx> hey guys, where would be a spot to ask for help to see if I can use the media center remote that came with the hp machine im using with kubuntu now? here? having trouble finding if the usb IR device will work or what drivers to use
<harmental_> hey guys...im trying to format a NTFS partition...for that ill start by unmounting it...the problem is that i get this msg...any ideas?
<harmental_> no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<hydrogen> go to the end of the last line
<harmental_> umount: /mnt/vista mount disagrees with the fstab
<hydrogen> and press enter
<harmental_> hydrogen: thats it??
<hydrogen> yes
<Jucato> :)
<hydrogen> unix files expect a blank line at the end of them
<gilby> hello
<harmental_> hydrogen: ok...now i get umount: /mnt/vista mount disagrees with the fstab
<ekrengel> has anyone done the latest kernel update?
<gilby> just installed kubuntu on to my laptop and now need abit of help using and understanding what im doing
<hydrogen> harmental_: are you trying as root or as user?
<ekrengel> 2.6.20-16?
<emilsedgh> gilby: just ask your questions...
<harmental_> hydrogen: damn! you re right..thx!
<harmental_> another question: is qtparted a safe choice to format a NTFS partition?
<rockets> How do I make kopete hide offline contacts?
<Jucato> click on the icon in the toolbar
<rockets> nvr mind
<teguh> jucate : how fix my "APT" data base i used "apt-get" not worked
* Jucato whistles innocently
<emilsedgh> rockets: Settings->Hide Offline Users
<BluesKaj> harmental_, I've never used qtparted myself , but I hear it's fine ...it's a matter of preference> I prefer GParted live cd :)
<teguh> how to see "source list" of adept
<emilsedgh> teguh: open /etc/apt/sources.list
<emilsedgh> teguh: or use adept
<Jucato> emilsedgh: good luck. I tried to help him earlier...
<teguh> he he he he he my adept not working right now ""
<Jucato> emilsedgh: basically he has a malformed/wrong line in his sources.list. which he'll have to edit manually
<Jucato> he's your customer now :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: lol, im not experienced as you, but ill try to help
<emilsedgh> teguh: could yo please copy your sources.list to pastebin?
<Jucato> you're doing fine. just telling you the background to save you from further digging
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kr4t05> Beh... I'm trying to use Xubuntu on my laptop, but the NIC has suddenly stopped functioning.
<teguh> i how to change
<teguh> deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted multiverse
<teguh> deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<teguh> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<teguh> ## distribution.
<Jucato> emilsedgh: see my problem? :)
<teguh> sorry my mistake......
<emilsedgh> Jucato: oh yeah!
<Jucato> teguh: again, for the last time, please DO NOT paste in here
<teguh> hrrgggggg
<emilsedgh> teguh: look, you shouldnt copy things here...
<teguh> no no no no no sory-sory my mistake
<martijn81> anyone know a KDE alternative for gobby? http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/
<emilsedgh> no problem teguh
<Jucato> martijn81: if you find one, do let me know as well :)
<martijn81> i will
<Jucato> oh wait..
<Jucato> martijn81: http://mateedit.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> not sure if it's exactly like gobby though
<martijn81> Jucato: myeah, that is more like notes instead of a real editor with multiple files where your buddylist can work on
<martijn81> at least, it looks like that....
<martijn81> thanks though
<martijn81> :)
<teguh> how to change "permission" sourcelist
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ^^^
<emilsedgh> teguh: type this in run command: kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you forgot kate
<emilsedgh> teguh: you do not/should not change its permission
<martijn81> teguh: /etc/apt/sources.list? why do you want to?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ah fool me!
<Jucato> don't worry, got your back :)
* Jucato feels like a supervisor lol
<emilsedgh> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list    teguh: run this
<Jucato> martijn81: trying to fix his sources.list, which is preventing him from opening adept or using apt
<teguh> i want delete link "http://gambas....link"
<teguh> in source list
<martijn81> i see :)
<emilsedgh> teguh: run this: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<csn74> slt !!!
<csn74> lut
<csn74> ...
<csn74> au scouuuur :'(
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jcolvin> can anybody help me with my internet?
<csn74> salut !
<csn74> thanks
<teguh> sooooooo MY ADEPT IS WOOORRRRKING AGGAGGAAAAIIIN YEHUIIIIIII GERONIMO
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: just ask your question...
<teguh> THANK A LOT JUCATO AND EMIL
* Jucato gives emilsedgh a beer/coffee/tea/beverage of preference
<jcolvin> i'm having trouble setting up the broadcom mini PC 1350 card
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thanks :P
<teguh> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAH A HA
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jcolvin> i'm following a step-by-step on the ubuntu forums but it got confusing
<emilsedgh> Jucato: I would prefer Beer
<Jucato> :)
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: I have such experience with ndiswrapper, please first install it from adept manager
<Jucato> let me borrow ubotu for a moment
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<jcolvin> ok
<jcolvin> emilsedgh: which category is it in adept manager. I can't find it when I search for it
<Jucato> System
<Jucato> K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<emilsedgh> :)
<jcolvin> yes i'm in adept installer already
<Jucato> er that would be different
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: so only search for ndiswrapper, you do not need to specify category
<Jucato> Adept Installer = Add/Remove Programs
<jcolvin> i meant adept manager
<Jucato> ok :)
<jcolvin> its not finding ndiswrapper
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: ok, run this in konsole: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<teguh> how to use "manage repository"
<jcolvin> emilsedgh: it said couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: so in adept manager, could you please go to Adept (menu) -> Manage Repositories
<Edus> hi. how can i edit shutdown button on kubuntu??
<Jucato> Edus: edit in what way?
<Edus> edit shutdown command whit some parameters
<Jucato> ah...
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: then see if all of the checkboxes in the 'Kubuntu Software' are checked...
* Jucato notes that starting Feisty, all 4 primary repos are enabled
<Jucato> + -security and -updates
<Jucato> but not on Dapper or Edgy...
<jcolvin> emilsedgh: i found a step-by-step on the forum to install it...its almost done
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: so have fun using it ;)
<Jucato> Edus: not sure if it's what you're looking for, but K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Login Manager -> Shutdown tab
<Edus> jucato: what are -security and -updates?
<waylandbill> Jucato is correct. All the 'official' repos are enabled as of feisty
<Jucato> Edus: security and bug fixes repository, and updates repository
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> I give up on kaddressbook!!!!
<emilsedgh> Jucato: why? that should be stable..
<Jucato> it is. hasn't crashed or bugged :)
<emilsedgh> oops
<Jucato> I would just like to strangle it right now :)
<teguh> what the name application similar with "limewire" in ubuntu
<Jucato> !frostwire | teguh
<ubotu> teguh: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<emilsedgh> teguh: maybe you want to use torrent (with ktorrent), but you could use Apollon too
<Edus> When i shutdown on kubuntu, i hear a strange sound. what it might be?
<jcolvin> Code:
<jcolvin> uname -r
<jcolvin> Insert the output of the uname -r command into the following 2 commands where the numbers are at
<jcolvin> 
<jcolvin>  7.
<jcolvin> 
<jcolvin> Code:
<jcolvin> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<jcolvin> what does that mean?
<jcolvin> i'm confused where to put "uname -r"
<Jucato> !paste | jcolvin
<ubotu> jcolvin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> jcolvin: save yourself the trouble and just install linux-headers-generic
<Jucato> you are on edgy or feisty, aren't you?
<emilsedgh> jcolvin: try running this: sudo aptitude linux-headers-`uname -r`
* Jucato notes that those are backquotes ` not just quotes '
<p> canal en espaol
<jcolvin> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<Jucato> !es | p
<ubotu> p: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jcolvin> thats what it said
<p> buenas
<p> buenas
<Jucato> jcolvin: I think you forgot to use sudo
<salva> hi, I've got a problem installing SuSE 10.3 after I installed kubuntu... Anybody can help me with the grub? Thanks
<p> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> de nada (am I right?)
<jcolvin> jucato: no i didn't
<jcolvin> jucato: do i have to be in the root shell?
<Jucato> jcolvin: not root shell, but you need to use sudo
<Jucato> !sudo | jcolvin
<ubotu> jcolvin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jcolvin> i did put "sudo" in front of the command
<Sylenze> hello!
<mathieu__> is there a way to force ktorrent to always start in a given directory and with all files?
<Sylenze> ask google D:
<Jucato> the new ktorrent's behavior for picking directories to download to is annoying :(
<Sylenze> hi
<Sylenze> then why don't you install another torrent application?
<Jucato> jcolvin: what's the exact command that you used?
<Jucato> Sylenze: because aside from that, I like ktorrent. and that wasn't the default behavior before the current version
<Sylenze> Jucato: i see. Sorry, but i never used ktorrent...
<Sylenze> hi
<Sylenze> is it normal that the Konsole gives me VERY long message blocks if i want to compile Pidgin?
<emilsedgh> Sylenze: yes
<Sylenze> emilsedgh: ow... maybe it's because it has to include those libs?
<emilsedgh> stylus: its just GCC's output (I think), do not pay attention to it
<jcolvin> sudo aptitude linux-headers-uname -r
<Sylenze> after the "make" finished, i typed "make install". i got this error:   make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<Arkard> Hi everybody
<Sylenze> hi!
<Sylenze> what can i do now =x
<emilsedgh> stylus: you should do that with sudo
<emilsedgh> stylus: sudo make install
<Arkard> need help again T_T
<Arkard> i was about to install my Nvidia Driver
<Arkard> but i cant find my Linux-Source
<Sylenze> emilsedgh: me too?
<emilsedgh> ah
<fatty> can someone point me to some documentation on how I can access my ubuntu box's drives, from my windows pc?
<emilsedgh> Sylenze: yeah you should do that sorry
<Arkard> wait, is downloading
<Sylenze> emilsedgh: thanks i'll try.
<dthacker> !samba | fatty
<ubotu> fatty: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sylenze> wow that was... oh.
<fatty> thank you
<Sylenze> it worked ^___^ thanks emilsedgh!
<dthacker> np
<emilsedgh> np Sylenze
<Arkard> can anybody use Beryl?
<Sylenze> another question: what's a good dictionary for Kubuntu?
<llutz> Sylenze: ding, kdict
<Arkard> Dictionary? for what? find concepts?
<Sylenze> Ilutz: thanks
<edulix> hi!
<johannes> hi
<Arkard> Hi
<Sylenze> i don't like Gnome and gtk! (just wanted to say that)
<johannes> can anyone tell me how I can get acces to my windows harddisks??
<johannes> or is there a tutorial for that?
<grul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<edulix> when I enter in the run command dialog (alt+f2) something like irc://irc.ffreenode.net/kde it tries to open kopete. how to change it to konversation?
<aguitel> johannes, the command is :ntfs-config ,find information about this
<johannes> ok thanks
<emilsedgh> edulix: you have to change it from systemsettings->advanced->prefered applications (I think)
<Sylenze> yay i have pidgin ^__^
<yaccin> what program do i use for making DVDs of avi/mpg files and create a nice menu?
<Jucato> edulix: System Settings -> Default applications
<emilsedgh> yaccin: mandvd
<martijn81> yaccin: mandvd probably, see highest rated apps on kde-apps.org
<yaccin> ok ill try that, thx :)
<edulix> Jucato: I'm there, and now click in Instant Menssenger, and it effectively has kopete selected. the problem now is, it doesn't let me choose any other one (konversation)
<TraX> yaccin: ManDVD or DeVeDe will work but you might have to convert the avi/mpg to a wav to get the sound to work correctly
<Arkard> Cya in a minute with my new Nvidia Driver Installed
<Arkard> and thanks for help
<Arkard> specially thanks to TraX
<yaccin> Trhmm that could be a problem :D
<edulix> Jucato: does that also happen to you?
<Jucato> let me try
<Jucato> yeah it does
<Sylenze> my eyes hurt on the big resolution
<jasj> hi, i have  a problem when i try to accses to a disk, with other user tath it's not the root
<teguh> jucato:where is, if i want learn all command in ubuntu
<Jucato> !commandline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jucato> teguh: follow that link above ^^^
<teguh> ok thank a lot....
<jasj> hi
<edulix> Jucato: should it be in "File associations" > "URI" ?
<Sylenze> the best would be to give the console a shortcut, like alt+ctrl+c
<emilsedgh> bbl
<Jucato> not really sure edulix... you might want to ask in #konversation
<Sylenze> namol: hello!
<jasj> hi i can not oppen my other disk in a normal user, just in safe mode with root
<edulix> ok thanks Jucato ;)
<Sylenze> Kubuntu is the best OS ever!
<teguh> yess   X K U -buntu
<jasj> kubuntu was the best, now its ... maybe suse, bucouse kubuntu have a problems with disk in others users and can not br installed in raisr 4
<jasj> becouse
<Sylenze> *because?
<Sylenze> lol
<Sylenze> ya i can't read my DvD
<Sylenze> ubuntu isn't good. gnome has serious problems with the window frames...
<jasj> well i prefer kubundo kde its more beatifull
<teguh> jucato where the link "borland kylix" in adept
<Sylenze> ok maybe ubuntu with KDE, but why don't get Kubuntu then ;D
<jasj> yes kubuntu its better than ubuntu
<yaccin> if i doenloaded a .deb... can i install it with aptitude or do i have to use dpkg -i?
<Sylenze> another question: how can make the command sudo -i only accesible for the user "sylenze"?
<jasj> but both have a problems with disk
<jasj> try gksu, its better or download the fakeroot
<inaety> is there anyway to get kde looking like windows vista? i cant find any good windwos decorations or anything out ther
<Jucato> yaccin: dpkg. or just right-click on it
<Sylenze> jasj: with disk? you mean hardrive or cd's/dvd's?
<inaety> there
<Jucato> jasj: gksu doesn't work on Kubuntu. we use kdesu for it
<jasj> harddrive, my ntfs partition
<Sylenze> jasj: oh, i see.
<Jucato> inaety: tried searching http://kde-look.org
<yaccin> Jucato: gdebi always crashes when i try to use it
<jasj> i am using gksu in kde, work perfectly
<inaety> Jucato: i have..
<Jucato> yaccin: on feisty, we don't use gdebi. on gutsy, there's a gdebi-kde program
<yaccin> yes it crashes ^^
<Jucato> yaccin: like I said, right-click on the .deb package and select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Jucato> are you on Feisty or Gutsy?
<yaccin> and when i use dpkg i get a lot of unresolved dependencies
<yaccin> and if i try to resolve these i just get more -_-
<Sylenze> how are the "executables" for kubuntu called? i mean the ending, like testexecutable.*
<Jucato> well, that's the nature of dpkg...
<yaccin> gutsy
<jasj> ok but where i can download the kdesu
<teguh> or cd "places debfilename" then  sudo dpkg -i "debfilename.deb" sorry
<jasj> are not in the repostory
<tsdgeos> Sylenze: executables on linux have no extension
<Sylenze> tsdgeos: i'm confused
<tsdgeos> Sylenze: why?
<Jucato> jasj: it's part of kde when you install it. you don't need to separately install it
<Jucato> oooh tsdgeos is here :)
<Sylenze> tsdgeos: how do you know which program to use then?
<jasj> ok
<Jucato> Sylenze: by their name and their permission...
<jasj> it the same og gnome
<tsdgeos> Sylenze: ??==??==?? what has extension have to do with knowing the program name?
<tsdgeos> if i want to run kpdf
<tsdgeos> i run
<tsdgeos> kpdf
<tsdgeos> and i'm done
<Sylenze> tsdgeos: that's cool
<Jucato> tsdgeos: when you come from Windows/MS-DOS, you get that mentality :)
<Sylenze> tsdgeos: but still confusing me =/
<Jucato> quite hard to shake off if you're new
<Sylenze> i was using WindowsXP before kubuntu. now i'm confused.
<Jucato> Sylenze: each file (and folder) in Linux (or any Unix for that matter) has permissions. There's an executable permission for it. So if it's a program, naturally it has the executable permissions turned on
<Jucato> actually, you can make any file executable, of course that doesn't mean that they will run :)
<Sylenze> yes...
<Sylenze> and
<Jucato> and?
<Sylenze> i'm a c# programmer, but Mono Develop is GTK, is there a KDE alternative?
<Dannilionz> it means that the files do not need an extension to be able to run- they don't need a .exe
<Sylenze> GTK is to buggy for me =x
<TraX> Sylenze: I'm using MonoDevelop in KDE
<Sylenze> Dannilionz: i know
<Sylenze> TraX: but i hate GTK
<ubuntu> test
<tsdgeos> Sylenze: try kdevelop, not sure if it has C# support, though
<tsdgeos> ubuntu: test succeded
<Sylenze> noooo! ubuntu sneaked into kubuntu!
<Sylenze> tsdgeos: ok i'll try
<jasj> kubuntu rules
<Sylenze> maybe i could use visual c# with wine? oO
<jasj> yes
<Sylenze> (WinE?!)
<Sylenze> jasj: seksi!
<Jucato> Sylenze: I think the Qt bindings for C# is called Qyoto and the KDE bindings are called Kimono
<TraX> Sylenze: If you get it to work in wine let me know
<Sylenze> TraX: yesh
<noone> asdf
<jasj> kdevelop
<Sylenze> but i would need netfx i think
<teguh> he he he he me too sylenze im confuse with gtk but i founded "eclipse"
<Sylenze> ok
<Sylenze> that makes no sense
<jasj> yes in don work great if you not have al least the wine 9.6
<Sylenze> but windows isn't good because it has no reposoritys!
<jasj> and becouse no have a comunity
<jasj> like this
<Sylenze> Kdevelop: an IDE for programming applications in X11? isn't that mac?
<jasj> no k mean kede
<BluesKaj> ever read the book "Open Kimono" by Seymour Hare ?.....very very ancient joke :)
<Sylenze> kedevelop? what?! @_@
<jasj> kdevelop is for kde users like kubuntu users
<teguh> common we in ubuntu world....in others
<Sylenze> BluesKaj: still funny =0
<jasj> i yo could make windows application too
<Sylenze> wait i have another problem!!!
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> KDevelop supports python and Ruby, C/C++, and KDE
<Jucato> !away > esteve
<jasj> and pascal
<Sylenze> if i'd use visual c#, i would only be able to make Windows applications! damn!
<Sylenze> isn't there a c# building for kdevelop? =(
<teguh> use "eclipse' maybe help...
<Arkard> Hi again
<jasj> and java it'sa ide multiplatafor,multilanguage develoment suite need qt3 or grater
<Sylenze> eclipse is gtk, too...
<TraX> Arkard: How did it go?
<jasj> yes c sharp also
<Arkard> bad TraX
<Arkard> still having problems
<Arkard> when the driver ends
<Sylenze> there should be a visual c# clone =x
<salva> LO! anybody knows how to create an entry in the grub (menu.lst) for load openSuSE10,3
<Arkard> it says Unable to load Kernel module 'nvidia.ko'
<teguh> yeaahhh but great for me i can make windows application
<Arkard> whats wrong now TraX?
<Sylenze> Move the C# language part into kdevelop4-extra-plugins. It features a fully-functional parser and a binder that hooks[...] 
<TraX> Is that still during the nvidia installer or after when you try to boot?
<efface> i am having a problem with getting my internet to work on my other desktop, ive tried everything i could find on the web, someone mind helping?
<Arkard> in the Nvidia Installer TraX
<jasj> Sylenze: you use kubuntu or ubuntu
<oldboy_> hi
<Arkard> hi
<Sylenze> hi
<Sylenze> jasj: kubuntu!
<teguh> hi hi hi
<Sylenze> hi
<oldboy_> i need a nice video transcoding app for kde
<jasj> ubuntu is verry bad, the desktop evrioment is gnome and gnome its gtk so is verry uglu
<jasj> ugly
<jasj> a ok
<oldboy_> do you guys know of one?
<TraX> Arkard: Did you make sure you had the build essentials and kernel headers?
<Sylenze> gtk is ***$%"!!!*!!!
<richard_> how do you install themes on kde
<jasj> so kdevelop its perfect to you
<Sylenze> oldboy search the reposority!
<Sylenze> with the keywords on description
<oldboy_> i've been search for like an hour
<jasj> just keep something in your mind, develop free software
<Sylenze> that's bad =(
<Sylenze> i heard of Jashaki
<oldboy_> searching
<Sylenze> wait... Jahshaka
<Sylenze> oldboy_: it was Jahshaka
<jasj> well someone nkow how i can fix my problem
<Sylenze> jasj: what problem?
<jasj> I not have accses to ntfs disk in my local user whit root privileges, just if ia am the root
<Arkard> yes TraX and the Linux Source too
<oldboy_> thanks Sylenze, but that looks like too much
<oldboy_> i just need a simple front end to ffmpeg or mencode
<Sylenze> jasj: i make only free software. here's a banner of my "1 man corporation":  http://tinyurl.com/ysm2px
<Sylenze> oldboy_: then try searching "SUPER"
<Sylenze> i don't know if it's available for linux, though
<TraX> Arkard: What exactly did the error say?
<jasj> and when i run konqueror as a root in my local acount, i can see the files but, i can no run the executables and mltimediafiles, and open office, just the imgs
<teguh> how to ...if i want run "kubuntu" and "windows xp" in then same comp and at the same time...
<jasj> first install wwindows them instal kubuntu
<Sylenze> jasj: you have no write acces to your LINUX partition or windows partition?
<Arkard> TraX unable to load kernel module 'nvidia.ko' see the file /etc/log/nvidia-installer.log for more information
<Sylenze> test
<jasj> if you want to have accses to your windows partition disk in linux the present the you windows partiton have to be fat32 or less
<teguh> no no like that .in same time "i work vb in windows xp" then i open "adept mana in kubuntu"
<jasj> windows partition in linux
<dewd> Hi I installed nxclient which wants to install libstdc++-someversion this action caused aptitude wanting to uninstall al LOT of packages, installing it with apt-get did not give me this problem
<TraX> Arkard: If the nvidia-installer.log says something about the gcc version then use sudo sh nvidiadrivername.run -k$(uname -r)
<dewd> but now every action I do with aptitude still want to remove all those packages
<llutz> jasj: linux can use ntfs with ntfs-3g, win-xp can read/write ext3 with drivers from fs-drivers-org. no need for fat32
<Sylenze> i need serious help! is "pnet" for making windows executables or Linux ones?
<dewd> it says it is unused but I use them .. how to reset this stupid behaviour ?
<Arkard> let me see TraX
<jasj> i have installed this its ok but in root
<fritsch> Sylenze: apt-cache show says it is used for .net applications
<fritsch> Sylenze: .net is windows, isn`t it?
<jasj> in local user no
<Sylenze> fritsch: but maybe it's a dotnet port for linux? =O
<elite101> hello!
<fritsch> Sylenze: i think mono would be mentioned here ...
<Sylenze> elite101: hello!
<Sylenze> fritsch: gtk sux
<GoodHabit> gtk really sux.
<GoodHabit> But
<GoodHabit> Why ubuntustudio on gtk?
<jasj> yes gtk its ugly
<GoodHabit> Why ubuntu - always 1st @ distrowatch?
<GoodHabit> Kuubntu has 16th place
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: where?
<Arkard> TraX, may i send you a txt with the Error as the Screen says?
<dewd> so how to reset aptitude that it does not want to complete some (unwanted by me) action
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: distrowatch[dot] com
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: i see
<llutz> GoodHabit: ask those stupid questions to those, who voted
<elite101> www.distrowatch.com
<GoodHabit> Heh. I am using subj and know what gtk is sucks. But gtk is more popular.
<TraX> Arkard: If dcc send doesn't work use a pastebin and give me the link
<GoodHabit> So maybe smth will change when kde 4 will release.
<Arkard> what is a pastebin?
<GoodHabit> And why canonical ubuntu are developed more than kubuntu?
<GoodHabit> ^)
<GoodHabit> Arkard: pastebin - site for share a text or code
<GoodHabit> nopaste.com
<GoodHabit> Or others.
<Arkard> Ok, thanks
<jasj> i dont now but gnome its 3 levels down abobe kde
<GoodHabit> jasj: sry, what about you r speaking?
<soulrider_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<GoodHabit> I mean I dont understanding.
<fritsch> jasj: you cannot say this. some very good kde applications are missing (k3b, konversation ...), but gnome is very integrated
<GoodHabit> Not very.
<GoodHabit> I am using kubuntu and ubuntustudio.
<GoodHabit> Artwork @ ubuntustudio is better )
<Arkard> TraX http://nopaste.com/p/aDLNU0NIW
<GoodHabit> But KDE is integrated much more.
<jasj> (is a chat)look this you can work in kde like gnome, but gnome like kde... no kde its configurable but gnome its ...
<TraX> Arkard: What is the file name of the nvidia.run you are using?
<waylandbill> kde's library reuse is very effecient.
<Arkard> i rename it
<jussi01> !offtopic | GoodHabit:
<ubotu> GoodHabit:: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<GoodHabit> Somebody can show the samba config working shared on homenetwork?
<Arkard> let me find it again
<GoodHabit> jussi01: Ty.
<jussi01> :)
<TraX> Ok, just use sudo sh whateveryourenameditto.run -k$(uname -r)
<jussi01> GoodHabit: btw, there is no gutsy update for ubuntu studio as yet
<Arkard> Trax NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<TraX> Arkard: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run -k$ (uname -r)
<GoodHabit> jussi01: Ty again!
<Arkard> let me try TraX
<Arkard> see ya in a minute
<TraX> Arkard: the -k$(uname -r) at the end should get it to work just fine
<GoodHabit> Em..  <TraX> Arkard: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run - why don't using the repo-drivers?
<Okapi> hello to all
<Arkard> Sorry, TraX can you repeat me the Command?
<TraX> Arkard: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run -k$(uname -r)
<Arkard> i forgot to write it :P
<Arkard> Thanks
<GoodHabit> Em..  <TraX> Arkard: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run - why don't using the repo-drivers?
<TraX> GoodHabit: Some people can't get the repository drivers to work for their cards (eg my 8800gts)
<GoodHabit> TraX: Even nvidia-glx-new does not help?!
<Arkard> K BRB
<Sylenze> hey a question
<Sylenze> anyone knows Enlightment?
<GoodHabit> Haha.
<GoodHabit> Yes.
<Sylenze> it's a distro right
<TraX> GoodHabit: I kept getting a "Failed to load module v41" error
<GoodHabit> Everybody i think. But is it offtopic?
<Okapi> I have this error when I start my pc: Kernet panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). Any one can help?
<llutz> Sylenze: it's a window-manager
<GoodHabit> TraX: It is a only yours problem, or general?
<Sylenze> Ilutz: something like KDE or like Konqueror?
<anthronaut> GoodHabit: This was today's big question in #kubuntu. "But is is offtopic?"
<llutz> Sylenze: something like kwin, fluxbox, icewm, xfwm
<GoodHabit> )
<Sylenze> Ilutz: what?!
<Sylenze> T_T
<szachista> nope, e17 is like duke nukem 3d ;)
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: What problem u have with enlighment?
<TraX> GoodHabit: I'm not sure why he has to use the nvidia binary but he said he needed help with it
<llutz> Sylenze: google for "window manager" they will explain you the difference. KDE is a desktop environment, more than just a wm
<Sylenze> Ilutz: and konqueror?
<GoodHabit> Mb he don't know about repo?
<llutz> Sylenze: is a browser
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: i saw it on a video. with cool lighting effects
<anthronaut> Sylenze: Enlightenment is not a Linix Distribution, it's a Window Manager. That's a piece of software that''s responsible fow windows are displayed.
<szachista> Sylenze: new e17 is very unstable
<Sylenze> Ilutz: ok
<GoodHabit> It is bad to install to debian-like distros without packet manager.
<Arkard> Im back again
<szachista> Sylenze: you shouldn't install it if your'e not a developer
<Sylenze> anthronaut: and how's enlightment's dristro called?
<Arkard> and nothing
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: Enlighnment is not good decision for kubuntu. Why dont want to try beryl? Or some beta of compiz-fusion?
<szachista> Sylenze: elive
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: no please listen
<Sylenze> szachista: thanks
<anthronaut> Sylenze: Enlightenment can be used with any disribution out there. It works on top of them.
<TraX> Arkard: Same error?
<Arkard> nop, another
<Sylenze> i only wanted to say it has cool light effects =x
<Arkard> here: http://nopaste.com/p/aDqEN1dPM
<GoodHabit> )
<TraX> Arkard: Did you try using the drivers from the repositories?
<jasj> #kde_vs_gnome
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: U must to install it now ) Or die )
<inaety> Arkard: install the legacy drivers?
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: but i allready have a window manager i think
<Arkard> let me see
<anthronaut> Sylenze: You most probably do
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: I was jokening...
<Sylenze> noez D:
<jasj> sylenze are you female???
<Sylenze> jasj: no are you male???
<fritsch> :-)
<szachista> Sylenze: damn, are you gay? :P
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: Where r u from?
<GoodHabit> )
<Sylenze> szachista: why?!
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: why?!
<szachista> 18:52	Sylenze	jasj: no are you male???
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: It was joke again )
<pag> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arkard> TraX Nvidia-glx-Legacy or nvidia-legacy-kernel-source?
<Okapi> I have this error when I start my pc: Kernet panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). Any one can help?
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: that was no joke, you don't make sense =x
<Sylenze> wtf! Ati driver for linux is 40MB?!
<tim> you recon its got a load of software side hardware acceleration in it?
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: #badwords
<tim> *you recon its got a load of software side 3D acceleration in it?
<arash> Hi, how do I do complrete reinstall of Kmix. so it dont remember what I said to it before
<TraX> Arkard: You might have to google it or ask around here (i'm not entirely sure how the install process goes for those)
<inaety> is there anyway to make it so i can run freevo without root priveledges?
<Arkard> K, man Thanks
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: i guess that was... a joke? xD
<TraX> Arkard: You could probably get the nvidia binary driver to work but that would require a kernel build
<GoodHabit> Sylenze: No, I just wanna to say what u r speaking dirty.
<Arkard> ah
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: i don't speak dirty...
<GoodHabit> <Sylenze> wtf! Ati driver for linux is 40MB?! - what means "wt*"? U r dirty-speaker. Stop flooding please.
<tsdgeos> Sylenze: well, GoodHabit thinks wtf is a bad word
<GoodHabit> )
<tim> policy decision here, is OMG a bad word? some people thing profaning the lords name counts as a curse
<GoodHabit> Not a cure actually.
<szachista> tim: no, as long as it's MY god
<GoodHabit> But it is bad too.
<GoodHabit> :o)
<mneptok> it's probably fine if not overused.
<GoodHabit> What web-browser have kde4?
<llutz> Oh My whoo
<mneptok> that's my personal opinion.
<szachista> GoodHabit: konqueror
<tsdgeos> GoodHabit: kde4 is not released, so no browser yet ;-)
<szachista> GoodHabit: i've tried it 2 weeks ago, nothing new :(
<GoodHabit> Strange.
<GoodHabit> There is a dolphin.
<GoodHabit> But no web-browser...
<tim> are we expecting KDE 4 to be in the next kbuntu release?
<szachista> http://www.imgplace.com/directory/dir729/1187182577.png
<llutz> tim: nope, in 8.04
<Arkard> The repo Legacy is Broken
<szachista> http://www.imgplace.com/directory/dir729/1187182621.png
<szachista> argh... it's so ugly
<Sylenze> GoodHabit: sorry but i allways say wtf... maybe i can try to say wth oO
<szachista> i was expecting much more from kde4
<GoodHabit> How I can switch off on konversation join|
<GoodHabit> How I can switch off on konversation join|part messages and timestampes?
<GoodHabit> I cannot find option (
<GoodHabit> Or i need to install another IRC client? What other clients kde have?
<llutz> GoodHabit: settings, chat-window
<TraX> GoodHabit: kvirc is one of them
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone know where vlc media player installs to???????
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: how did you install it?
<zgmf-x20a> thru adept szachista
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: external package? sources? package from repaos?
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: you can list files installed by a package
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: i think adept has this function, synaptic can do this
<zgmf-x20a> szachista: erm, well im looking thru the files in my system b/c im trying to associate it with online media
<zgmf-x20a> so i dont have to download it
<zgmf-x20a> so im at filesystem now, and which subfolder would it be in??
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: why do you use vlc anyway?
<Sylenze> man... i don't want to develope c# in gtk =(
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: i'm not a fanboy of any media player, but vlc really sucks, it's good only for streaming media
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: /usr/bin/vlc, /usr/share/vlc and so on
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: that's where it keeps file on my system
<zgmf-x20a> szachista: i use it b/c it has good codec supprt.  everything else sucks and requires me to find/install packages
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: i would recommend you smpalyer + mplayer + w32codecs
<GoodHabit> Can smb share config file of samba? The kubuntu options @ control center does not work, nobody can use my share, they cannot enter to my shared folders.
<szachista> zgmf-x20a: smplayer is not in repositories, but it's the best frontend i've seen so far
<GoodHabit> I wanna guest entrance...
<Arkard> Trax AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zgmf-x20a> szachista: AWESOME, IT WORKED, THANKS MAN
<zgmf-x20a> szachista: and i will check those out , see how they run
<TraX> Arkard: I just reread the driver install log and the legacy drivers should work just fine for you
<Arkard> Yeah, it works perfectly
<Arkard> now im using Compiz Fusion TraX
<Okapi> I have this error when I start my pc: Kernet panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). Any one can help?
<Arkard> TraX, thanks a lot man
<Arkard> you really have patience
<Arkard> T_T i really appreciate that man
<szachista> Okapi: have you recompiled your kernel before?
<NetersLandreau> does anybody have any experience running vmware? i get prompted for windows activation, click ok.. it then immediately logs me off
<szachista> Okapi: or have you changed anything in your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<andrew_> ne one here knows how to get limewire to work?
<Okapi> szachista: No, I just restart my PC and voila!
<TraX> Arkard: Hehe, you don't know what patience is until you've seen what I had to go through to get 3d to work on my main system
<szachista> Okapi: ohh... that's bad, very bad...
<Sylenze> i think i'll learn c++
<Okapi> szachista: Yes, I imagine...And now trying to bring it back..
<jasj> now i can open my windows files, tanks kubuntu, tanks
<andrew_> lime wire opens,,,, but I'm not gettinn' connected... anyone here understands what could be the problem and give a possible solution?
<Arkard> Really thanks man
* VirtuoS is away: off
<TraX> Sylenze: http://www.cprogramming.com/
<Sylenze> TraX: thanks!
<Sylenze> TraX: but i'll first search for my beloved c# on linux... i found "DotGNU"
<TraX> Sylenze: If you want a good book get the dietel & dietel c# book
<Sylenze> who
<Sylenze> who's dietel?
<andrew_> dietel it the writer of the book....
<TraX> Sylenze: The writer of the book
<andrew_> I have the dietel & dietel c++
<combo> how can i unpack a *.rar file through ARK / which archive is secured with password that i know ?
<andrew_> the book you want is called c# hoow to program
<Sylenze> if they aren't brothers or something, it's really a funny coincidence with the name xD
* VirtuoS is away: Gone away for now.
<TraX> Sylenze: Father/son I believe
<Sylenze> TraX: i'm poor
<andrew_> something like that trax
* VirtuoS is away: Gone away for now.
* VirtuoS is away: Gone away for now.
<waylandbill> TraX: I was going to say that although I guess it could even been a father-in-law/daughter-in-law just as easily. :-)\
* VirtuoS is away: Gone away for now.
<Sylenze> i'm really poor!
<TraX> Sylenze: You could probably find it on amazon used really cheap
<waylandbill> Sylenze: there are plenty of resources on the web.
<Sylenze> TraX: i can't buy something on internets
<Sylenze> TraX: i'm scared of buying from internet
<andrew_> question....
<andrew_> anyone in here uses limewire?
<Bam2550> i do
<TraX> Sylenze: Sign up for microsoft's mailing lists, I got a free copy of visual studio 2005 standard just for filling out a survey
<Sylenze> andrew_: limewire isn't good D:
<Bam2550> limewire is "sharing"
<Sylenze> TraX: i don't live in the US and the A
<andrew_> from you installed it, you got it to work right away?
<waylandbill> Sylenze: seeing as most banks are linked to the internet, you probably have as much to worry about shopping at the supermarket as an internet site.
<Bam2550> andrew_ are you using linux?
<Sylenze> waylandbill: but it's not good! internets should be free!
<andrew_> yup... kubuntu
<Bam2550> andrew_: did you download the linux version?
<andrew_> yup...
<Bam2550> Then after you install. You can just open it
<andrew_> it opens and everyting, but It's not connecting...
<Bam2550> and start downloading
<Bam2550> Oh...
<Bam2550> Hmm try to go into one of the drop down menus near the top
<Bam2550> and see if there is something that says
<Bam2550> connect
<Bam2550> or disconnect
<andrew_> did that...
<Bam2550> rgwn im out of ideas
<Bam2550> then im out of ideas*
<Bam2550> bye
<andrew_> :(
<andrew_> this sucks......
<andrew_> no limewire for me... :(
<ch40s> can anyone here give me some advice to get nvidia working on my box?
<waylandbill> andrew_: did you try frostwire?
<waylandbill> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<effaced> i am having a problem with my dhcp obtaining an ip, can anyone help me trouble shoot, ive tried tons of stuff from thr web with no luck
<ch40s> thanks ubotu
<Sylenze> the "pnet" isn't in my start menu! oh noez!
<andrew_> nope.... what's frostwire all about?
<waylandbill> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Savak> Anyone here managed to get frostwire working on BT in the UK? :P
<andrew_> so I should uninstall limewire then?
<waylandbill> andrew_: I've had good success with frostwire. It's worth a try. Maybe it will work for you.
<andrew_> thanks.... I'm gonna try it now...
<andrew_> brb
<cole> hey
<namol> why are you trying to use limewire?
<andrew_> because I didn't hear for frostwire before.....
<waylandbill> most likely a little illegal music downloading... that's like 90% of what it's used for. :-)
<Sylenze> it's not illegal! you can download it FREE! it's GNU Music!
<waylandbill> Sylenze: okay. Specifically copyrighted music. :-D
<namol> you going to download that awesome gnu rap?
<Sylenze> waylandbill: that's not copyrighted, it's teh GNU license
<Sylenze> *the
<Mark_Newb> help installing 8800GTS with dual screens
<Sylenze> Mark_Newb: D:
<Mark_Newb> whats that mean sylenze
<waylandbill> Sylenze: 90% of the downloads that you would find by using the software (which is free) is not free.
<Mark_Newb> help installing 8800GTS with dual screens
<NickPresta> Mark_Newb, have you visited the Ubuntuforums topic that deals with dual screens?
<Mark_Newb> yeah
<waylandbill> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Mark_Newb> i can't even get the nvidia card tow ork
<namol> sounds like a driver issue
<Mark_Newb> yes thats why i am asking for help
<NickPresta> Mark_Newb, I have a 7900 GS and I use Twinview. It works quite well.
<Mark_Newb> how do I get it all working then nick
<NickPresta> !nvidia | Mark_Newb
<ubotu> Mark_Newb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NickPresta> follow that, if you haven't
<Mark_Newb> did that nick
<Mark_Newb> it messed up my install
<NickPresta> Mark_Newb, how so?
<waylandbill> Mark_Newb: which method did you use to install the nvidia driver?
<Mark_Newb> x could not start after following the install instructions
<Mark_Newb> did hte restricted devices
<NickPresta> Mark_Newb, did you change your xorg.conf to reflect your driver change?
<basfrank> hallo allerseits
<Sylenze> lets have a gnu movie!
<Sylenze> hi
<Mark_Newb> no clue whatcha mean
<waylandbill> did /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell the error?
<Mark_Newb> hold please i will chekc the logs
<Sylenze> basfrank: this is international irc :P
<basfrank> I have a question regarding the latest amule: Why does it always crash?
<darlok> Hmm... strange issue.  When I run OpenOffice.org Writer, all my toolbar icons are gone and replaced with text.  I've looked all over the place in the settings to fix this, but selecting "Icons Only" doesn't help.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<waylandbill> NickPresta: I think the restricted manager would do that for you
<Sylenze> darlok: settings?
<darlok> Sylenze: I deleted ~/.openoffice2   Same problem
<waylandbill> basfrank: you may have better luck asking the mantainers of amule that.
<elite101> hahaha omg my friend is sooooo dum
<elite101> My friend got VCDrom for windows mounted DSL linux rebooted his computer changed in the BIOS bootfrom CDROM and thought it would boot the mounted ISO in windows hahhahahahahhaha
<Mark_Newb> its gone from the logs
<Mark_Newb> i can get it to do it again if you like
<waylandbill> Mark_Newb: you'll want to look at the log when X is failing, BTW. :)
<Mark_Newb> that i did
<Mark_Newb> hang on i will get ya the information
<Sylenze> darlok: maybe you look at FAQ then...
<Mark_Newb> back in a few
<Sylenze> question: where can i get the Jahshaka Repo?
<basfrank> waylandbill: i mean is it a common problem or am i the only kubuntuuser experiencing this?
<Angelus> does someone know where kde is installed on kubuntu? (in which directory)
<Sylenze> Angelus: type kde in konqueror
<Angelus> :O
<Angelus> just kde?
<Sylenze> Angelus: or locate:kde
<Sylenze> this will search kde ;D
<Sylenze> what are .sh files?
<namol> shell scrupt files normally
<kkathman> Can someone please suggest the best "how-to" for getting compiz-fusion running under kubuntu?  I got beryl running fine under ubuntu and SUSE, but I cant get either running under kubuntu :(
<namol> script*
<namol> not scrupt
<szachista> Sylenze: theris "file" command, it will tell you more about any file
<namol> #!/bin.bash
<Sylenze> namol: how can i run them?
<namol> ./nameoffile.sh normally
<Sylenze> i know
<namol> unless you down have permissions to run them
<Sylenze> but it says permission dned
<namol> don't
<Sylenze> *denied
<namol> then you can't
<Arwen> Sylenze, chmod +x
<Mark_Newb> hello
<Mark_Newb> ok I am back
<namol> unless your chmod 755 filename
<namol> or chmod +x
<danielronin> Hello all, I have a new Asus F3T, can anyone here help me determine my wireless chipset?
<Sylenze> jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh is the name, but i have FEISTY
<namol> the filename
<Mark_Newb> you guys got  a pastebin or something where i  can put the log out puts
<namol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mark_Newb> cool
<Sylenze> the acces if even denied as root!!!
<Mark_Newb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36064/
<namol> sudo ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh doesn't work?
<Mark_Newb> thats the log file after I install the restricted drivesr
<Mark_Newb> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0.
<Mark_Newb> thats the exact error
<danielronin> is there a way to determine my wireless chipset with any shell commands?
<Sylenze> namol: ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh brings me "bash: ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh: Permission denied"
<Ace2016> Mark_Newb: What card do you have?
<namol> what's it trying to change?
<namol> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please see the COMMON PROBLEMS section in the README for
<Sylenze> it's on my desktop, i make:       cd /home/sylenze/Desktop and then ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh
<namol> EE) NVIDIA(0):     additional information.
<Arwen> Sylenze, you have to set scripts to be executable.
<Arwen> Listen when people talk.
<Sylenze> Sylenze: nobody told me that!
<Ace2016> chmod +x jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh
<Sylenze> Arwen: nobody told me that!
<Mark_Newb> 8800GTS
<Arwen> [13:40]  <Arwen> Sylenze, chmod +x <--
<Arwen> chmod +x filename
<Ace2016> Mark_Newb: was that the driver from the repo? that will not work
<Sylenze> Arwen: i don't know who's chmod, please explain T_T
<Arwen> .................
<namol> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<namol> awesome
<Sylenze> aw i don't want to browse internets =(
<namol> then you must not want to learn
<Arwen> if you don't want to put effort into something, don't expect anything out of it
<Ace2016> Mark_Newb: you will need envy: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Mark_Newb> ace i followed the instructiosn from when you type !nvidia
<Arwen> oh god no, not envy
<Arwen> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Sylenze> chmod: missing operand after `+x'
<Arwen> Sylenze, chmod +x *FILENAME*
<Mark_Newb> ok so what do i do
<Sylenze> Arwen do i have to do cd first?
<Arwen> ...............
<Sylenze> Arwen: try to be nice, you know you want friends!
<Mark_Newb> can someone just please help me install my 8800GTS without using any special programs or scripts
<Arwen> you can perform operations on files in the same directory as you by calling their filenames
<Arwen> you can perform operations on files not in the same directory by prefixing the name with a path
<Sylenze> Arwen: thanks =D
<Arwen> like /home/loser/Desktop/pr0n.jpg
<Ace2016> Mark_Newb: well that app is pretty much the fasiest way to do it, i tried myself to set it up and failed completely
<Sylenze> -.-
<Sylenze> at least you gave it a try
<wckdkl0wn> what other burning software is there for dvd drives other then k3b? i did a simulate with k3b and worked fine.. tryed to do an actual burn and it errored out
<Sylenze> ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Arwen> pastebin the script
<Sylenze> Arwen: gimme a pastebin
<wckdkl0wn> !pastebin
<Arwen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sylenze> but that's netherlands
<Arwen> so?
<Arwen> pastebin.ca is in Canada if that helps
<Sylenze> cool
<hydrogen> it doesn't matter where it is
<hydrogen> they won't steal your data's!
<Sylenze> they will!
<Sylenze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36066/
<wckdkl0wn> what can i use for burning dvd projects?
<Ace2016> k3b
<cloakable> k3b
<wckdkl0wn> i tryed k3b
* Ace2016 wins
<emilsedgh> wckdkl0wn: mandvd, k3b .. ?
<Sylenze> ubuntu is my father
<wckdkl0wn> worked fine in simulation.. on actual burn it always errors out
<BluesKaj> wckdkl0wn, there are few others like k9copy , acidrip and tovid-gui, tovid-cli
<Ace2016> what are you tring to do?
<wckdkl0wn> who u talking to Ace2016
<wckdkl0wn> me?
<Ace2016> you
<BluesKaj> wckand of course the ever popular devede ...
<wckdkl0wn> i converted a xvid movie to dvd format.. now i am tryin to burn it
<BluesKaj> wckdkl0wn, devede , as well
<Ace2016> oh well guessing its not k3b's fault then
<wckdkl0wn> well k3b in simulation mode ruined one of my blanks lol.. at the end of simulation it copied a small bit of data to the dvd
<Sylenze> help!!
<Sylenze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36066/
<nukes_> Verlassen
<Sylenze> help! i installed pnet from reposority but i can't find it!
<llutz> Sylenze: i don't know, but i guess its a commandline prog, so open konsole and type pnet
<wckdkl0wn> i wonder if i can burn a cd in innotek virtual box
<BluesKaj> wckdkl0wn, are you reading any of the responses to you complaints ?
<kai__> #kubuntu-de
<wckdkl0wn> yea i tryed those programs
<wckdkl0wn> one couldnt import my vid files
<Ace2016> brb, chewing lightbulbs was a bad idea
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to make new tabs in konqueror open to ~ instead of about:blank?
<BluesKaj> wckdkl0wn, which one ?
<wckdkl0wn> devede
<Ace2016> secleinteer: settings > configure konqueror > web behaviour and in tabbed browsing section tick "Open links in new tab instead of new window"
<BluesKaj> k9copy works well
<spongebob_> hello mr or mss
<secleinteer> Ace2016: the problem's not that links are opening in new windows, it's that when i open a new tab in konqueror, it's defaulting to about:blank instead of ~
<sylenze> klipper ftw!!
<Turazoor> anyone know the command for searching for wlan APs?
<spongebob_> i forget to xorg.conf file creator command
<spongebob_> for rebuild
<llutz> Turazoor: iwlist s
<Turazoor> cheers llutz.... again lol
<sylenze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36066/ <- need help please!
<Turazoor> ... oh ok...
<Turazoor> apparently wlan1 doesn't support searching for Wlan APs??????... so what else is it for hey lol
<Psycoshot> Hey, has anyone here had a problem with Amarok, the list, instead of it being 1 lighter colour, one darker, it goes 1 REALLY light the other normally dark.
<Psycoshot> Right now my lsit goes white dark blue, white, dark blue
<Turazoor> Psycoshot: are you sure it isn't the theme?
<danielronin> can anyone here assist me in patching my wireless driver?
<Psycoshot> Well, It was fine, but when I change desktops and look back, its changed
<danielronin> is it just a matter of make with -enable-kernel-module?
<Ace2016> #kde should know
<Ace2016> secleinteer: #kde should know
<secleinteer> Ace2016: i asked there, and no one replied :(
<spongebob_> huhu
<sylenze> is it legal to rip my own Music CD?
<llutz> sylenze: sure
<sylenze> but it says copy protected!
<sylenze> (the cover says so)
<secleinteer> sylenze: doesn't matter, you'll be fine ;)
<sylenze> secleinteer: oO
<sylenze> it's Gorillaz - Demon Days
<Arwen> so what?
<Arwen> nobody can tell you what you do with your own stuff
<sylenze> they can
<sylenze> like Windows
<Arwen> ...
<sylenze> "you succesfully installed updates now click the button to restart, else your parents will die"
<Arwen> ................
<sylenze> that really annoyed me =/
<Arwen> don't troll, it's unbecoming
<secleinteer> .........
<sylenze> troll?
<secleinteer> i.e. saying stupid/annoying things
<sylenze> .......
<level1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sylenze> help i got a "malformed" line!!
<nicolai_> Arwen: In many countries the law prevents you from circumventing copy protection - even if it is for personal use.
<secleinteer> nicolai_: yeah but it's not like the police is going to come knocking on my door if i rip a dvd
<sylenze> yes i will get 5 years of jail
<secleinteer> sylenze: what country you in?
<sylenze> secleinteer: i live in germany (but i'm not from germany!!)
<llutz> It's your own fault if you buy "copyprotected" cds
<secleinteer> sylenze: well do it anyway
<sylenze> llutz: it was a present
<secleinteer> you're not going to go to jail
<nicolai_> secleinteer: But it's still illegal. I wouldn't care either, but I just thought it needed to be said
<sylenze> secleinteer: but Kaffeine only knows ogg vorbis =(
<Savak> You get internet in German prisons don't you? ;)
<sylenze> nicolai_: but it's my own music CD
<llutz> nope
<sylenze> Savak: what?
<Arwen> But you don't own the music, you own the CD
<sylenze> Arwen: so i can hear it on my computer
<Savak> and TV
<llutz> Savak: tv yes
<sylenze> i can't hear my tv
<Savak> never mind sylenze :p
<nicolai_> sylenze: It is only your own music if you made it yourself. Many record companies would say the CD was only a 'one person' license.
<spongebob_> thnx guys
<sylenze> yay!
<sylenze> i'm a pirate!!!
<spongebob_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<spongebob_> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<spongebob_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Savak> your pretty much renting optical media
<secleinteer> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sylenze> lol
<sylenze> ubuntu is lameless!
<secleinteer> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<secleinteer> !restrictedformats
<Arwen> by the way: mp3s suck in every sense of the word
<sylenze> Arwen: help me please!
<secleinteer> yeah, rip to flac if you can
<Savak> What do u use then Arwen
<sylenze> Arwen: sources.list is root only, but i'm the only user!
<Arwen> !sudo | sylenze
<ubotu> sylenze: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sylenze> nono
<sylenze> i need to change something in it, i can't have sudo to make it
<secleinteer> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arwen> Savak, Vorbis for stereo audio, HE-AAC for really low bitrate audio or multi-channel audio, and FLAC for archival.
<sylenze> Arwen: i need to delete the line 45 in sources.list
<Savak> hmmm research time for me
<Arwen> sylenze, sudo nano file
<Arwen> Whether or not Vorbis or LC-AAC is better for medium bitrate stereo is arguable, but Vorbis makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside
<secleinteer> sylenze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-dccaf9e84d2ac4d5a52567d5a37d011ebb46285f
<secleinteer> very easy to rip CDs
<secleinteer> Arwen: what's worng  with flac?
<Arwen> It reduces my disk space?
<Arwen> huhuh
<sylenze> Arwen: how can i save in nano?
<Arwen> sylenze, ctrl+o
<secleinteer> is disk space really a problem anymore?
<sylenze> thanks
<Arwen> secleinteer, YES
<Arwen> I have 200MB free space left
<secleinteer> lol ok
<sylenze> flac?
<sylenze> sounds like warfare
<secleinteer> hahaha
<secleinteer> i've got about 200 GB left here ;)
<Arwen> FLAC is a lossless codec, designed for making 1:1 copies of audio
<Arwen> secleinteer, hint: disk space is meant to be used
<sylenze> Arwen: that's not good
<secleinteer> FLAC == free lossless audio codec
<secleinteer> Arwen: yeah, i've already used 550GB
<secleinteer> i'm working on it ;)
<sylenze> i don't have bat ears, i can't tell the difference between full quality mp3 and "original"
<secleinteer> i tend to burn stuff to dvd though, so that saves me space
<sylenze> btw, my boxes suck
<Arwen> sylenze, it's not meant for listening
<secleinteer> sylenze: it's an OCD thing :D
<sylenze> secleinteer: please describe =(
<Arwen> but so that if you need your music in say Y format, you can convert from an original source rather than a already lossy one
<secleinteer> sylenze: describe what?
<sylenze> oh that sounds logical
<sylenze> scleinteer: OCD
<Arwen> Obsessive Compulsive Disorder?
<secleinteer> yeah lol
<sylenze> yay, i repaired my reposority :D
<secleinteer> only about my comp though
<secleinteer> everything around me is a mess :D
<sylenze> Kaffeine is lame!
<ScorpKing> use vlc
<secleinteer> sylenze: lol why's that?
<Arwen> oh god no, not VLC
<secleinteer> lol
<ScorpKing> lol
<sylenze> scleinteer: it takes a week to decode the album!
<secleinteer> only reason vlc is bad is because it uses gtk
<Arwen> it uses wxwidgets
<secleinteer> sylenze: use the kio-slaves in konqueror
<Arwen> which on Linux means it effectively uses GTK+, but there's a difference
<secleinteer> type 'audiocd:/' into the address bar
<sylenze> i don't like slave workers
<secleinteer> yeah well too bad :P
<Arwen> anyway, VLC crashes every other minute and can't even show subtitles
<ScorpKing> not mine
<secleinteer> Arwen: actually, i had trouble with subtitles in both kaffeine and vlc :P
<secleinteer> only mplayer worked for that
<Arwen> MPlayer
<sylenze> Arwen: i installed "pnet" from the reposority, but i can't find it! please help me master!
<Arwen> it has libass
<Arwen> it's the only one worth using
<Arwen> sylenze, pnet?
<secleinteer> and the OSD of the play time in kaffeine is really annoying
<sylenze> Arwen: it's c# on linux without GTK!
<Okapi> how can you turn of the splash on booting?
<sylenze> Okapi: system settings, appreance
<sylenze> i mean splash screen
<Arwen> try "dpkg -L pnet"
<ScorpKing> bootsplash?
<Arwen> it'll show you what files it installed
<Okapi> sylenze: thank you
<Okapi> yes, bootsplash
<ScorpKing> somewhere in grub. :-)
<sylenze> Okapi: you have KEbab or Ubuntu?
<secleinteer> Okapi: you want to see the messages at boot?
<secleinteer> if you just want to see it once, press ctrl+alt+f1
<Okapi> yes, I want be able to see the message on boot
<secleinteer> ctrl+alt+f1 will work
<secleinteer> permanent solution is in grub config file
<Okapi> I have Kubuntu Feist
<secleinteer> go to /etc/grub/grub.conf for that
<secleinteer> i mean /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Okapi> ok, thank you guys. Let try...
<secleinteer> hmmm, it's not in there....
<ScorpKing> i think there is a nosplash option in /boot/grub/menu.list
<secleinteer> there we go
<secleinteer> menu.list
<maria> hola
<secleinteer> "# defoptions=quiet splash" <-- that might be it
<maria> hello
<ScorpKing> ya
<Okapi> hello maria
<maria> hello okapi, how are u?
<Okapi> maria: fine and yourself?
<cherva> from where i can change the bit depth of the desktop ?
<maria> okapi: fine too
<Okapi> maria: what is new in your place?
<llutz> cherva: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sylenze> Arwen: WHY DID YOU DO THAT %$&%$&$
<secleinteer> sylenze: what happened? :P
<sylenze> -.-'
<Arwen> whay?
<sylenze> why did you do that to me
<Arwen> do what?
<sylenze> that ctrl+alt+f1 thingy
<sylenze> you kknow i'm new to kubuntu
<Arwen> I didn'
<andrew_> what does that do?
<Arwen> [14:30]  <secleinteer> if you just want to see it once, press ctrl+alt+f1 <-- you mean that?
<sylenze> that's more worse then alt+f4 on windows!
<Arwen> ctrl+alt+f1 brings up the first virtual terminal
<Arwen> usually a command shell
<ScorpKing> sylenze: press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to graphics
<sylenze> man -.-
<Arwen> or 8 or 9 if your kdm is broken like mine
<sylenze> that's like sudo for me
<secleinteer> HAHAHAHA
<andrew_> yo....
<secleinteer> sylenze: did you hit ctrl+alt+f1 and not know how to get back?
<andrew_> linux is the best...
<sylenze> scleinteer: i tested ctrl+f2, f3 and f4 -.-
<sylenze> arwen: you ow me something
<secleinteer> sylenze: should've gone up to 7 :P
<Arwen> I didn't tell you to do that...
<sylenze> arwen: now you have to tell me how to get pnet running?!
<sylenze> Arwen: but you knew i would do that...
<Arwen> sylenze, I don't know, never used that
<secleinteer> sylenze: no one told you to do that, i told okapi to do that :P
<Arwen> "dpkg -L pnet" shows what files it has, maybe that'll be a clue
<sylenze> Arwen: but it's an error!
<sylenze> secleinteer: oh man!
<sylenze> secleinteer: then YOU have to tell me how to get it running
<ScorpKing> sylenze: he just tried to help.
<secleinteer> i don't even know what pnet is.....
<sylenze> ScorpKing: now he try again =D
<ScorpKing> lol
<sylenze> secleinteer: it's not about pnet, it's about things disapear from my resopotiry
<maria_> alguien que hable espaol?
<secleinteer> sylenze: well don't mess with the repo file
<ScorpKing> !es | maria_
<ubotu> maria_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sylenze> secleinteer: no, i downloaded it!
<maria_> muchas gracias ubotu
<sylenze> search adept manager for pnet
<secleinteer> sylenze: you can't download the repo file, it comes with the distro.....
<sylenze> secleinteer: never said so Oo
<andrew_> what is pnet all about?
<secleinteer> .......
<sylenze> it's c# on Linux without GTK!!!
<secleinteer> you said something about repo file, then said you downloaded it
<Arwen> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sylenze> because GTK is for crazy german kids who like to be on internet, try searching youtube for "crazy computer kid" it's very funny xD
<andrew_> oh cool...
<sylenze> ubotu: i can't shout on internet
<bgt421> Hi, I'm new. I'm trying to install firefox, and it didn't come with a ./configure . What do I do about it?
<llutz> sylenze: could you plz try to behave like an adult human. thanks
<secleinteer> bgt421: i think it's precompiled
<sylenze> bgt412: open console and make sudo apt-get install firefox
<andrew_> I'm kinda new to the Linux thing, so I hope ya'll don't mind all the questions....
<secleinteer> you just run the firefox script in there
<sylenze> llutz: sorry but i'm not an adult human
<llutz> sylenze: i thought so
<andrew_> I'm actuall a pc repairs technician,,  I'm used to the whole Windows thing, but I decided I want a change...
<andrew_> lol..
<DexterF> hi
<sylenze> there is svn for windows, it's like having a konsole inside cmd shell
<DexterF> need a lil help with avidemux. audio isn't in sync with the vid, can I autoscan the offset somehow?
<Arwen> #avidemux maybe?
<Savak> that would defeat the point of a konsole lol
<andrew_> oh cool....
<elite101> hahhahaahahahaha lol
<elite101> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vg05vToa7Zk
<elite101> dancing monkeys funny as hell
<sylenze> elite101: i like dancing animals!
<sylenze> who doesn't ;D
<Savak> that sucked lol
<Sylvarant> hello
<ax1s> having issues with wg111 v2 netgear ..
<sylenze> hi
<Tomi-idle> any program out there to communicate with hp lcd display on linux? (windows has hp my display)
<ax1s> alternate driver won't rmmod as not found
<ax1s> yet ndiswrapper sees the alternate driver loaded
<ax1s> how do i remove this alternate driver
<bgt421> ok, I used apt-get install for firefox, and I get about 5 X server errors and then a bunch of gecko errors, and then it opens. Also, there aren't pretty little buttons in my Kmenu or panel. do I need to mangae those separately, or did something go bad in the install?
<ax1s> i've got rt*everything blacklisted, rebooted
<bgt421> That's from typing "firefox" in the terminal
<Psycoshot> Hey, does anyone here use Kiba-Dock??
<Sylvarant> nope
<Psycoshot> I'm trying to get stacks to work, is it like a KDE issue?
<sylenze> how can i run rpm files?
<hydrogen>  jhardy
<hydrogen> OO
<hydrogen> OoO
<llutz> !rpm | sylenze
<ubotu> sylenze: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ax1s> sylenze: install alien and convert them
<sylenze> ok thanks...
<ax1s> sudo apt-get install alien ; alien file.rpm
<sylenze> what does rpm mean?
<ax1s> redhat package manager?
<Arwen> Redhat Package Manager
<Sylvarant> any one know how to set up qt in kdevelop ??
<ax1s> anyone here have netgear wg111v2 experience
<elite101> YEAH
<elite101> a router?
<ax1s> nah usb wifi card
<Savak> ouch
<ax1s> :/
<ax1s> was workin finec b4 tho which is upsetting
<Savak> what'd u change? :P
<ax1s> updated heh
<ax1s> now ubuntu has their own driver for it and won't let me use ndiswrapper
<ax1s> and the ubuntu driver breaks
<Psycoshot> Hey, does anyone here use Kiba-Dock??I'm trying to get "stacks" to work for it. I was wondering if it was a KDE problem?
<Arwen> oh god... docks..
<ax1s> ndiswrapper tells me "alternate drive present: rtl8187 "
<ax1s> so i blacklist, reboot
<sylenze> haha dancing monkeys xD
<ax1s> same msg
<ax1s> rmmod rtl8187 : module not found in /proc/modules
<ax1s> so i find the all rtl8187 stuff, rename it ... same thing
<sylenze> ok another question: how can i run .run files?
<ax1s> sylenze: chmod a+x file.run
<ax1s> ./file.run
<sylenze> thanks
<inaety> hello, i have a bunch of mp3's in one folder like 2500...is there anyway to have a program read their id3 tags and place them in folders according to artist > album > song?
<sylenze> wow, i have drivers now =D
<ax1s> nice
<ax1s> hahaha
<ax1s> i'm about to smash this netgear usb thing
<Savak> sorry ax1s, beyond me :(
<ax1s> ahh no worries
<ax1s> my relationship with computers is a love/hate thing
<Savak> likewise, could always rollback the hard way :P
<ax1s> hehehe
<sylenze> help! is this xorg?
<ax1s> do you know if re installing
<ax1s> will screen up EVMS
<ax1s> Savak: which drivers you installing
<ax1s> er
<ax1s> sylenze:
<sylenze> "install driver 8.40.0 on X.Org 7.1 and later" ati graphics driver
<ax1s> sylenze: are you install an old version of ati driver specifically
<ax1s> sylenze: or just trying to install ati driver period
<sylenze> ax1s: my graphics card is older then i am
<Savak> I would think so ax1s
<ax1s> hehehe
<sylenze> or shall i generate Distribution specifik spackage
<Savak> sylenze must have a 7800 hehe
<ax1s> good question :[
<sylenze> Savak: no, x300
<ax1s> i have x200
<sylenze> ak1s: so everythings fine?
* Savak strokes his 8800 :P
<ax1s> heheh
<sylenze> i clicked on "new drivers" at ati.amd.com (sad that it fused) and then Radeon -> x300
<ax1s> i just installed the ubuntu way
<ax1s> and it worked
<sylenze> ax1s: how?
<sylenze> resoptiry?
<ax1s> let me see, sec
<sylenze> reposority
<ax1s> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<sylenze> oh no a guide D:
<ax1s> xorg-driver-fglrx
<ax1s> then i changed ati to fglrx
<sylenze> man that hurts
<ax1s> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<sylenze> i don't want a new driver now my brain hurts
<ax1s> sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf - changed "ati" to fglrx
<ax1s> alt-control-backspaced X-windows
<ax1s> bamo
<ax1s> fglrxinfo =
<ax1s> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<ax1s> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS Series
<ax1s> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<Streetsurfer> anyone here use fglrx ati drivers and manage to get s-video output? (8.38.x drivers cos 8.40.x) screws up with mesa :/
<ax1s> i haven't tried recently but i swear it worked before
<ax1s> i had to do something special with aticonfig tho
<sylenze> it's strange
<sylenze> i don't trust xorg
<ax1s> i don't trust ATI, period
<sylenze> i trust ATI
<ax1s> i don't anymore.. nvidia all the way
<sylenze> how can i install my ati driver
<ax1s> i just told you how
<ax1s> hahaha
<ax1s> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ax1s> oh
<andrew_> can someone tell me the latest version of Java runtime environment for linux?
<ax1s> via original driver .. hmm
<sylenze> T_T
<sylenze> ax1s: perhaps YOU know how to get pnet working?
<ax1s> sylenze:  the modelling program?
<sylenze> ax1s: no the c# programming program
<ax1s> type sudo apt-get install pnet(then hit tab like 2-3 times)
<ax1s> 2 times should work but sometimes i have to hit it thrice
<bgt421> is there anything special about mounting a vfat usb external hdd? mount says it's mounted but I see none of the files
<sylenze> ax1s: what?
<sylenze> ax1s: i installed it allready
<ax1s> so man pnet
<ax1s> hahaha
<ax1s> or type
<ax1s> pnet(tabcomplete)
<sylenze> ax1s: no wait
<Sylvarant> does any one know how to set up qt in kdevelop
<sylenze> ax1s: it's just not showing up in the "Development" tab
<ax1s> have you restarted x windows
<ax1s> sometimes newly added programs don't show
<ax1s> are you sure it's a GUI program and not CLI
<sylenze> ax1s: how to fix it?
<sylenze> ax1s: it also happened me once with wine, then i uninstalled my OS
<sylenze> *to
<ax1s> just re log into x-windows and see if it's there
<ax1s> like
<ax1s> control-alt-backspace to restart X
<sylenze> who's x-windows? i only have Kubuntu installed
<ax1s> kubuntu and ubuntu run on x-windows
<sylenze> what?!
<sylenze> i thought it's debian!
<ax1s> it is
<ax1s> all linux's with GUI run x-windows just about
<ax1s> kde and Gnome run off that
<ax1s> they are like themese
<ax1s> in a way
<ax1s> x-windows = gui
<juho> hello
<llutz> ax1s: btw: x-window  without "s" :)
<juho> how to connect quakenet?
<ax1s> hehe
<ax1s> x-window  :)
<juho> guys..
<Streetsurfer> anyone know how to get ati cards to enable s-video out? (tvout)
<bgt421> does any one know why files might not show up from an external hdd even if it is mounted successfully?
<ax1s> bgt421: do they show up in command line
<juho> how to get starcraft work with wine? i installed it but when connecting to bnet it tilts.. and it lags anyway
<BluesKaj> ax1s, the proper name is " X Window System " not windows ...windows confuses ppl and upsets them :)
<ax1s> bah .. ;] 
<bgt421> ax1s:nope. That's where I'm looking. mount returns that it is mounted, but the files aren't there. df shows that 14% of the drive is in use, which is about right. They just won't show up with ls.
<ax1s> bgt421:  what file system is it
<bgt421> vfat
<bgt421> and mounted as such
<ax1s> mounted to which folder
<ax1s> mount /dev/whatever /media/folder
<bgt421>  /media/wd
<ax1s> with nothing special in the command line?
<bgt421> is where it's mounted
<ax1s> did it auto mount o
<bgt421> it mounted at startup I believe. That's what I told it to do at install time anyway
<bgt421> it's in fstab
<ax1s> paste your fstab line, but for now umount it and try mounting it manually
<bgt421> when I try to mount it again, it says it is mounted
<bgt421> ok
<ax1s> maybe you forgot a 1  eg  /dev/SD1
<bgt421>  /dev/sdb1            244136352  34068352 210068000  14% /media/
<ax1s> woah it mounted as /media
<ax1s> not /media/wd
<ax1s> missing /wd in /fstab?
<bgt421> nope, it copied wrong. here it is:
<bgt421>  /dev/sdb1            244136352  34068352 210068000  14% /media/wd
<ax1s> and what happens when you umount /media/wd
<ax1s> un mount it and try it manually first
<bgt421> just tried it. remounted and there's still nothing
<ax1s> ha
<ax1s> what about if you
<ax1s> oh wait
<ax1s> i got it
<ax1s> sec to figure params out
<bgt421> k
<fkm> Why does Kubuntu use SSDP if it is expired? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Service_Discovery_Protocol
<ax1s>  chown -hR user /media/wd
<ax1s> will change ownership of the files on the drive
<ax1s> recursive
<bgt421> oh... I forgot about that :)
<ax1s> *guess
<ax1s> if you just prepped the drive
<ax1s> sylenze: is it there now?
<sylenze> ax1s: i was on the toilet
<ax1s> lol
<sylenze> "it" WAS there
<ax1s> eww
<sylenze> lol
<sylenze> ax1s: but pnat isn't there
<ScorpKing> stop that! lol
<sylenze> but adept didn't work
<ax1s> sylenze: did you restart x-window system ?
<ax1s> oh
<sylenze> ax1s no
<sylenze> ax1s: but i pressed on restart
<bgt421> ax1s: I'm getting a bunch of "operation not permitted". One for I guess every file on the drive. I did use sudo
<ax1s> bgt421: sudo chown
<ax1s> hehe
<sylenze> lets make an error rally - who will be the winner, winxp or linux?
<ax1s> forgot the sudo part
<sylenze> lol!
<sylenze> i hate sudo
<ax1s> you can sudo su
<ax1s> to login as root
<ax1s> and not have to do it everytime
<bgt421> ax1s: I used sudo
<sylenze> or sudo -i
<bgt421> or should I use su
<ax1s> no it should have worked
<ax1s> hrm
<ax1s> is it an external drive
<ax1s> what was the exact error
<RytmenPinnen> may I ask why pidgin isnt in the repositories?
<sylenze> bill gate's new OS is kubuntu, he's errorphile
<bgt421> ok this is freaking wierd. After the chown mess in shell tab 3, I can see all my files in /media/wd . In shell tab 2, I got nothing
<sylenze> RytmenPinnen: it's called GAIM
<RytmenPinnen> hasnt it changed name?
<ax1s> bgt421: messed
<sylenze> RytmenPinnen: if you want pidgin then i can help you
<llutz> RytmenPinnen: they change  gaim into pidgin after feisty-release
<ax1s> bgt421: oh you have root access on one of the terminals?
<sylenze> Ilutz: no
<Savak> it's called Pidgin sylenze
<bgt421> ax1s: no, but i did use sudo before chown in shell3
<bgt421> h/o
<sylenze> wait please
<RytmenPinnen> aha ok then :), gaim 1.2 just seems kind of outdated but I can live with it
<sylenze> pidgin isn't precompiled for kubuntu
<ax1s> bgt421: close all shells down and use 1 for now haha
<sylenze> you have to make sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<sylenze> and NOT pidgin, it isn't pidgin
<llutz> RytmenPinnen: theres a pidgin .deb on getdeb.net
<sylenze> then "make"
<sylenze> and "sudo make install"
<RytmenPinnen> btw, will I be able to update to 7.10 over then net?
<Savak> just use the tarball
<bgt421> hehe ok. that's wierd. in shell 2 I just used sudo su. as root it sees nothing on the drive
<RytmenPinnen> ah, I'll look into that
<Savak> or bz2
<bgt421> I;m going to close and restart terminal
<bgt421> ok, it's all there now.
<ax1s> hehe
<ax1s> that's wacky bg
<RytmenPinnen> llutz thanks for that site btw, been looking for a .deb equilant to rpmfind
<bgt421> Thanks, ax1s. Is there a good reason for what happened, or is that just a bug?
<ax1s> bgt421: if there is a reason, i couldn't tell ya
<sylenze> ax1s: damn, still isn't working
<ax1s> sylenze: after restarting x?
<sylenze> ax1s: who's x!!
<ax1s> are you sure it's a GUI program?
<sylenze> ax1s: no
<sylenze> i'm not sure
<sylenze> i think i could need an insurance
<ax1s> sylenze: I'm installing to check it out
<scheater5> i'm having trouble getting a real-time kernel installed
<sylenze> ax1s: ok it's dotGNU
<Feudster> Hello all
<Feudster> Is anyone here familiar with getting bbc radio
<Savak> it requires real player plugin... so no heh
<kcg> hiya, can you start two kaffeine windows, e.g. play two different videos at the same time?
<Feudster> i have installed real player for linux
<sylenze> ...
<ax1s> replayer works fine
<Feudster> and the fire fox media extension
<ax1s> not the one from the repos
<Savak> tried it in the standalone player?
<ax1s> get real player off the website and follow the installer
<Feudster> yup
<kcg> Feudster, i can't quite remember the details but i think for bbc radio, you play it as standalone player
<kcg> in real player
<Feudster> i have tried that but no luck
<Feudster> it just causes me to loose my wired connection
<kcg> how?
<Feudster> i have no idea how
<Feudster> but when i run real player i loose network
<Savak> you using real player 10
<Feudster> yup
<kcg> sorry mate, i have no idea of that situation
<Feudster> ok
<ax1s> i'm listening to bbc radio now
<ax1s> took a while to click in
<ax1s> mplayer plugin
<Savak> checked out http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/audiohelp_nix.shtml ?
<spongebob_> hello
<Feudster> yes have that
<Feudster> thx will have a look
<ax1s> and when you click on the stream
<ax1s> there should be a link that says "use stand alone player"
<ax1s> click on that and let it buffer
<Savak> probably some other plugin is handling audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin
<Savak> instructions on that link should help
<kcg> can anyone tell me how to play two videos together in kaffeine (diff. windows) pls?
<ax1s> kcg: i use gxine for that
<spongebob_> i c my craph card detailes on xorg.conf but can not set to display parameters already installed ati driver (bin) i m understan w-hat happened
<ax1s> spongebob_: wow you need about another 500 episodes of spongebob before i can understand you
<ax1s> and fuck this i'm out
<sylenze> ax1s what's up
<peters_> Is there a way to use kopete w/o having to put in the password every time?
<spongebob_> hmmm ok look externalthree.com/2.png
<scheater5> peters: i know in gaim there's a checkbox for "remember password," is there nothing similar in kopote?  For it to work for me on kubuntu with Gaim had to have the wallet open.
<peters_> Kopete uses Kwallet, so you have to put in the root pass to open kwallet
<peters_> Dispite the fact that I have Kopete set to "Always allow" in kwallet, it still prompts everytime I open it.
<RytmenPinnen> Hi there ho there
<spongebob_> hmmm ok look externalthree.com/2.png comment pls
<waylandbill> peters_: you don't need the root password. You need the password you specified to access the wallet. It may seem like the root password if you used the same for both.
<peters_> Yeah, you're right. I forgot about that.
<peters_> I don't want it to prompt for a pass though, how can I get rid of the password?
<waylandbill> peters_: and prompting for the password is similar to pgp signing. Your allowing it only allows it to use the wallet, not enter the wallet access password
<RytmenPinnen> dunno if you know but www.getdeb.net has ardour2.0.5.deb for ubuntu and its flavors
<RytmenPinnen> damn
<waylandbill> you simply remove the password from the wallet, but note the security risk inherit with doing so.
<RytmenPinnen> sry wrong chat :D
<peters_> how do I remove the password?
<waylandbill> give an empty password. Click the wallet in the tray. Right click the desired wallet and select "Change Password" and use an empty one as the replacement.
<peters_> thank you waylandbill
<waylandbill> peters_: no problem.
<dga> how do i exit kde? do i have to kill kdm?
<konrad> can somebody help me with ndswrapper ?
<Arwen> dga, um, K->Logout?
<waylandbill> dga: ctrl-alt-backspace or /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<DexterF> backports
<DexterF> darn
<DexterF> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<waylandbill> dga: it all depends on how far you want to exit. Logout will end the session. Stopping kdm will stop the X server. Restarting kdm or C-A-B will restart X.
<spongebob_> why cant set my display parameters with displayconfig (printscreen stay on externalthree.com/2.png)
<dorkface> How can I tell if my install is a 32 or 64-bit os
<das6745> hi all, who can help me in xhtml??
<waylandbill> dorkface: maybe /proc/version?
<dorkface> Hmmm, it seems to just have the version
<spongebob_> !displayconfig
<DexterF> !pinning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about displayconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jhutchins> dorkface: uname -a
<dorkface> still just gave version.  Would googling the version tell me?
<DexterF> how do I pin backports?
<Savak> whats the version dorkface?
<fyrmedic> Can anyone offer suggestions for flashing a bios. No DOS or windows on the computer and no BIOS memory as the battery was removed. UGGGHHH!!!
<dhq> ktorrent 2.2.2 is not there in repos
<waylandbill> dorkface: are you trying to script something that depends on one or the other?
<DexterF> fyrmedic: BartPE or install DOS
<dorkface> I want to use the SMP client for folding@home, and it requires a 64-bit version of linux
<spongebob_> foun a win 98 starting disk and paste in to cd ur bios updater and version
<majnoon> having /etc/hosts problems with xfce :(
<waylandbill> dorkface: did you do the install?
<dorkface> not yet, I wanted to make sure I had a compatible OS first
<tazgodx> is there a good how to i can read on how to install an FTP server?
<waylandbill> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Savak> install will prob tell u ;)
<fyrmedic> DexterF: So, you think that it will boot off of CD if I get a DOS boot CD built then flash from dos?
<spongebob_> majnoon u set 2 name to ur os
<waylandbill> dorkface: you have the iso? it will say 64 in the filename if it is.
<DexterF> fyrmedic: totally didnt understand that
<spongebob_> check ur hostname maybe u have 2 name and different
<majnoon> spongebob_: this my /etc/hosts 3 lines
<majnoon> 127.0.0.1 localhost majnoon
<majnoon> 127.0.1.1 majnoon
<majnoon> 192.168.1.101 majnoon
<Savak> what's the output of uname -a dorkface?
<fyrmedic> DexterF: The computer with no BIOS should boot off of CD if I have one built as a bootdisk?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: i use vsftp. it's pretty easy to install and configure.
<fyrmedic> DexterF: evne with no BIOS?
<majnoon> i added last line as a test
<Savak> can u get into bios fyrmedic?
<fyrmedic> No
<majnoon> spongebob_: you see that ??
<Savak> even if u reset bios by jumping the board?
<tazgodx> thanks
<fyrmedic> Savak: don't know how to do that
<waylandbill> yes. uname -a is a good call. i686 would be 32 bit version
<DexterF> fyrmedic: "no bios"? there's no such thing as "no bios" unless you flashed it to death
<waylandbill> and without the bios, the motherboard would fail to boot anyway.
<Savak> so no bios means u get a black screen and nothing else on startup...? :P
<DexterF> if even the bios is dead, youll need a new bios chip from the manufacturer or a new board
<fyrmedic> Savak: yes
<Savak> new board time then
<Savak> can try jumping bios, need to locate the jumper on the board to hard-reset bios
<fyrmedic> That's nice. Two boards in 1 week.
<waylandbill> probably would be best to call the manufacturer
<dorkface> Savak: "Linux l33t-fl33t 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 200 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Savak> should be a section in manual for hard reseting bios
<Savak> yeah waylandbill was right, i686 means 32-bit version :P
<dorkface> doh
<fyrmedic> It's a very old machine and I don't have any documentation from it anymore.
<waylandbill> Savak: not always. Some manuals royally suck.
<spongebob_> dont touch any bridge
<Savak> otherwise you'd have ia64, x86_64 or something similar
<spongebob_> i have 3 mainbord (no bios)
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how i can assign custom shortcuts in firefox?
<dorkface> Oh well, I'm going to reinstall it soon anyway, this is just a temp system so I can transfer backups to it
<Savak> ah, well removing the cmos battery has the same effect
<andrew_> can anyone help me with the java installation?
<Savak> but if you've done that and no luck.. think your doomed
<dorkface> secleinteer
<dorkface> : as in keyboard shortcuts?
<yamal> spongebob_: your displayconfig problem is probably a bug. Run "systemsettings" from a console, reproduce the error, then close it and check the console for any error messages. Put the result on a pastebin please.
<secleinteer> dorkface: yeah
<Biovore> andrew_: apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<waylandbill> Savak: and shorting the leads of the bypass capacitor on the cmos circuit if you don't want to leave the battery out for weeks.
<Savak> good call waylandbill :P
<secleinteer> dorkface: you know how to do that?
<dorkface> In your system settings, there should be a keyboad and mouse icon.  In there, there is a keyboard shortcuts icon, in there, you can do what you wish :)
<andrew_> I already have that...
<waylandbill> Savak: electronics major. I know all about that stuff. :-)
<Savak> beats my kids electronics set lol
<dorkface> secleinteer: If I may suggest, the windows key is perfect for this, since it won't be bound for ANYTHING else
<secleinteer> dorkface: well, i'm using the 'doze key for opening the kmenu
<andrew_> I need Jre 1.5 or greater to run frostwire.....
<dorkface> nm then :)
<andrew_> how do I get about that?
<secleinteer> dorkface: the main thing i'm interested in doing is assigning shift-tab to moving back a tab in firefox
<secleinteer> like i have in all my kde apps
<Savak> andrew_ jre6 will work fine
<evri2> Guys,i try to install gutsy kopete in order to use my webcam(i think that would support v4l2 but it doesn't).Now my system settings screwed up.How can i rebuild it? http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/8164/snapshoat1dn9.jpg
<secleinteer> dorkface: but idk if you can do that in a non-kde app, like firefox
<andrew_> lemmie try it again....
<waylandbill> Savak: the funny thing is I work in RF heat sealing, not the electronics field anymore.
<Savak> its rare people do jobs that suit them anymore :P
<waylandbill> Savak: so true.
<waylandbill> still doing better than fast food so not too bad. lol
<Savak> lol I somehow came in charge of a datacentre's network beginning of the year
<Savak> only just got ccna :P
<dorkface> wow
<dorkface> Does kubuntu have a default cd burning utility?
<llutz> k3b
<dorkface> doh
<dorkface> Shouldn't have missed that, hehe
<waylandbill> dorkface: my opinion is that k3b can blow the doors off of nero.
<ScorpKing> evri2: is those duplicates from the other menus?
<waylandbill> kudos to k3b's development team. It's good.
<dorkface> I don't need anything special, I just wanted to burn the 64-bit version of kubuntu
<evri2> ScorpKing: no.My system settings screwed up.Also kcontrol is empty now...
<waylandbill> dorkface: this is probably a little late, but do you have a supported cpu?
<dorkface> yep, q6600
<ScorpKing> evri2: that suck! gimme a sec.
<holycow> hey guys
<stephen_> hello
<stephen_> i need help with my wifi device please......
<holycow> where do i change the theme for the loging screen (kdm i guess)?
<stephen_> ....i need to set it to accept ad-hoc connections
<ScorpKing> evri2: what happens if u create a second user? does the second user have the same problem?
<ScorpKing> holycow: in control centre
<evri2> ScorpKing: i cannot test it now,because i removed a kde related package and all my kde apps are being uninstalled now
<evri2> i tried to download gutsy's kopete and now all my system screwed up
<evri2> when i try to uninstall it,all my kde related packages are being uninstalled now
<ScorpKing> evri2: outch!
<evri2> this is second time
<stephen_> d--_--b
<evri2> ScorpKing: i won't try to install anything from gutsy repos again (beside alsa because i need 1.0.14 )
<ScorpKing> evri2: use aptitude and read the list of things that will be changed next time. :-)
<dhq> which is the best and fastest server for repos
<ScorpKing> the one in ur country i think
<dorkface> Is there a settings and file trasfer equivalent in Kubuntu?
<dhq> ScorpKing, my country servers always down
<ScorpKing> dorkface: save everything in ur home directory including hidden files and dirs.
<stephen_> HELP
<stephen_> pleas
<stephen_> e
<stephen_> someone :(
<ScorpKing> just wait...
<vesnol> heyo
<dhq> tell me the fastest server country of repos where everything is updated
<Savak> stephen: iwconfig ethx mode Ad-Hoc ?
<Savak> where x is your card's id
<stephen_> ok
<stephen_> thank you
<stephen_> im trying to get xlink kai to work on linux
<stephen_> i have the program running
<stephen_> but i need to connect my wifi max to the psp
<tazgodx> is there a way i can set up vsftp to allow my useraccount full access to another user also?
<holycow> aha after update it work snow
<Biovore> tazgodx: I don't think so.. That break security..
<holycow> where do i change the 'type of login' gdm has capacity to customize login screens quite a lot, does kdm have the same facility?
<holycow> i didn't see the ability to change anything more than a wallpaper in the admin utility
<Biovore> tazgodx: you could put the 2 users in the same group and then make the files all +770 and change the group on all the files to that new group..
<tazgodx> haha, i just want write access on one folder on my mythtv box. but when i installed mythtv it added the username mythtv, and i don't know the password
<Biovore> tazgodx: you can always set one :-P
<Biovore> tazgodx: or chmod +777 -R  to that one folder (read/write by everyone)
<Biovore> tazgodx: if you have anonymous ftp access disabled.. That means only authenticed people can modify the directory..
<Biovore> attack of the zombies..
<tazgodx> hmmm, thanks, ill work on this a bit more
<holycow> aha!
<holycow> kdm themes
<holycow> sweet now to figure out how to install some
<Biovore> oO
<Biovore> what kind of themes
<Biovore> color?
<holycow> http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=40
<holycow> don't know
<holycow> kdm themes it says
<holycow> the defaultone is not that appealing imho, not complaining just customizing
<Biovore> http://kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<Biovore> I modify my desktop up as well.. default colors suck..
<Biovore> but be wear.. setting your backgrounds to black causes weirdness with konqueror and firefox..
<holycow> i'm going to join up the kde4 art teams
<holycow> i'd like to see some better variety in the default shipping packs
<holycow> oh it does?
<enry> goodbye!
<holycow> aha neato, good to know
<holycow> thx
<Biovore> holycow: Those are kdm themes (login screens)
<tazgodx> Biovore: i have a mythtv folder in /var/lib that i want access to on the ftp, still same way? chmod +777 -R?
<holycow> thats what i'm talking about
<holycow> kubuntus kdm default login is kinda boring
<Biovore> tazgodx: probably want to not do that to /var/lib
<DaSkreech> holycow: You just missed the competition
<holycow> oh yeah? what competition? url?
<DaSkreech> http://pd.ruphy.org I think
<Biovore> holycow: To install kdm themes I think there is a packages call kdm-theme-manager that will read those and setup the login screen theme
<Biovore> holycow: apt-get install kdmtheme
<holycow> aha!
<holycow> danke
<Biovore> holycow: I get to it via using kdesu kcontrol
<DaSkreech> holycow: In anycase you want to join #kde-artists
<Biovore> but there is proabably a different way..
<DaSkreech> holycow: Unless you want to improve oxygen specifically then it's #oxygen
<holycow> *nod* k
<holycow> lol now where did the menu item for kdm theme manager go
<holycow> hehe
<DaSkreech> holycow: set them to auto join :)
<holycow> done
<acemo> for a nvidia geforce2 would the opensource drivers or the nvidia drivers be adviced?
<holycow> Biovore: ohhhhhh haha, there it is
<holycow> damnit i would of never found that my self
<holycow> danke kindly
<Biovore> yeah.. I don't know if they every added it the default system config thing..  kinda of a glitch imo.
<Biovore> holycow: that program dosn't work on gusty though..
<holycow> yeah i'm running that, it successfully change the kdm theme here
<holycow> even though it says something about override
<Biovore> holycow: hmm..  I had to go into /etc/default/kdm.rc/ and delete the 20_kubuntu_defaults file
<holycow> it must be a bug
<holycow> :)
<fyrmedic> Does anyone know of a package that I can use to recover data from a windows partition that is bad and transfer it to another drive?
<Savak> tried Knoppix?
<ScorpKing> dd_rescue
<DaSkreech> fyrmedic: dd
<DaSkreech> -rescue
<DaSkreech> damn
<DaSkreech> _rescue
<DaSkreech> stupid awkward shift key
<Savak> good thing you got two of em ;) lol
<Biovore> roflz
<fyrmedic> I was just reading about that dd_rescue.
<ScorpKing> fyrmedic: dd_rescue wont get the broken drive too hot. make sure u dont stop it once it's started. the drive will get worse every time u run dd or dd_rescue on it.
<fyrmedic> Will it clone the drive? or will it just copy to a new location?
<holycow> Biovore: i really like the true nature kdm theme
<holycow> sweet, thanks for  the heads up on all of htis
* Savak loves frostwire, thanks guys :)
<Savak> .... and possible girls
<tazgodx> ok, so does anyone know if its possible to set up a FTP server on my home mythtv box that will give me access to write to "/var/lib/mythtv", i just want to be able to send movies and music straight to my mythtv box over FTP
<DaSkreech> Short aswer is yes
<DaSkreech> answer
<tazgodx> sweet, how about a long ansewr now :)
<tazgodx> answer
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: i use vsftpd.
<tazgodx> i have vsftpd set up
<redfive> ok, why am I not getting blurr window boarders using emerarld with compiz fuzion?
<tazgodx> but when i log on i have to use my username and pass, and it only give me access to "/home/username/"
<DaSkreech> Though if you have ssh alredy running it's probably easier just to do that
<GoodHabit> Hello. At kernels update /boot/grub/menu.lst updates too. But writing wrong root directory! Where I can find that settings?
<tazgodx> i can transfer files with SSSH?
<tazgodx> SSH
<llutz> GoodHabit: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: yes. use scp
<llutz> tazgodx: or sftp
<GoodHabit> No,
<GoodHabit> A mean where i can fix it?
<llutz> GoodHabit: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GoodHabit> ^))
<GoodHabit> Sry.
<GoodHabit> I have some trobles with english
<GoodHabit> Thy to understand - updating - autoediting wrong - i wanna fix for: updating - autoediting right.
<stephen_> hmmm
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: in /etc/vsftpd.conf set option anonymous_enable=YES
<stephen_> whats the mode opposite to ad-hoc?
<DaSkreech> GoodHabit: What is your main language?
<llutz> stephen_: managed
<stephen_> ty
<GoodHabit> DaSkreech: At my main language channel I asked before, TY.
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: and anon_upload_enable=YES
<GoodHabit> So I'll try to rephrase it.
<DaSkreech> GoodHabit: ok :)
<GoodHabit> Automatic grub updater in ubuntu is updating grub wrong. Where I can find settings for automatic grub updater in ubuntu?
<GoodHabit> Is it ok?
<GoodHabit> )
<GoodHabit> Because i wanna that updater working right.
<llutz> GoodHabit: plz paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst   to pastebin
<llutz> !pastebin | GoodHabit
<ubotu> GoodHabit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: and anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES
<tazgodx> hmm, now i get "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root"
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: haha. gimme a sec. anonymous not enabled on mine.
<GoodHabit> llutz: I can configure it myself. And i does it. But I want to grub-updater will workin fine. Whatever my grub - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36098/
<DaSkreech> GoodHabit: You edited your grub manually?
<GoodHabit> DaSkreech: Yes.
<llutz> GoodHabit: whats wrong with it? check line 72 (# kopt) for root-fs
<llutz> GoodHabit: and line 80 too
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: this is getting complicated. have u tried man vsftpd.conf?
<tazgodx> haha, tried what?
<GoodHabit> llutz: So by editing them grub-configurator will be work fine next time?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: man vsftpd.conf?
<NDPTAL85> Is Beryl native by default yet?
<llutz> GoodHabit: thats the setting it uses, yes. i told you 3 time
<llutz> s
<NDPTAL85> Or installed by default I mean
<DaSkreech> NDPTAL85: No
<tazgodx> well, i don't know what that is, so i guess i didn't do that
<DaSkreech> no where near stable enough
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: haha. all the options is in there.:-)
<NDPTAL85> DaSkreech: Do you think it will be by the time October roll around?
<majnoon> me bored (so installing exploder)
<DaSkreech> NDPTAL85: no but it's a pointless argument :)
<DaSkreech> if you want it install it
<DaSkreech> If you just want the cube I think there is a button for that by default
<DaSkreech> off by default
<NDPTAL85> I already have installed it
<lamperl> hi
<NDPTAL85> But I'm thinking of re-installing my Kubuntu install from scratch
<majnoon> <<having less trouble with kde4 then xfce
<NDPTAL85> I've upgraded it from an 6.10 to 7.06 and not everything went right.
<GoodHabit> llutz: It is just because i was thinking what commented lines are ignored by grub...
<Savak[afk] > grrr, remind me how to kill ghosts :P
<NDPTAL85> Or 6.06 to 7.04 rather
<llutz> GoodHabit: have you ever tried to read the comments in that file?
<lamperl> someone knows how to get winamp style (gauss) visualization for amarok?
<DaSkreech> NDPTAL85: #ubuntu-effects is here to ease you through the pain. It's not that bad
<majnoon> gnome wasn't working before but nnow it is
<stephen_> hi ppl....i have finally been able to detect my psp on an ad-hoc wireless connection. however, i need to make the ethernet be used for the internet and the wireless adapter for my ad-hoc connection
<stephen_> any tips?
<drif_> Savak[afk] : ghosts, on mars or maybe irc? :D
<majnoon> xfce not working still
<stephen_> type /msg nickserv ghost (username) (password)
<Savak_> and if the nick is unregistered? :P
<redfive> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<majnoon> it a  <insert favorite BAD words here> /etc/hosts problem
<ScorpKing> lol
<stephen_> is that compiz for me?
<vesnol> how can i install a ati driver on kubuntu 7.10?
<stephen_> you cant kill a nick that isnt regged
<Savak_> Thought so :(
<majnoon> i do that for couple reasons  #1 less likely to get kicked #2 also included non-native english speakers to have fun too
<Savak_> It'll die eventually ;)
<SlimG> When will openoffice be replaced by koffice out-of-box in Kubuntu?
<majnoon> like then ??
<vers__> how do you run a game that u just installed if its not on the kmenu?
<ScorpKing> yes
<stephen_> vers_ what game is it?
<vers__> amphetamine? i think...
<vers__> im just tryin to figure this out
<vers__> DLing games and apps
<vers__> and stuff
<SlimG> vers__: Alt+F2 -> write: amphetamine -> press Enter
<vers__> thanks
<majnoon> kappfinder ??
<bgt421> does anyone know how I can tell what version of KDE i'm running?
<vers__> could not run the specified command
<vers__> ????
<llutz> kde-config -v
<ScorpKing> help > about
<bgt421> thanks!
<vers__> SlimG: u there?
<majnoon> i think i have ALL the WM's on this box
<majnoon> only one no working is xfce
<majnoon> i'm in gnome now
<SlimG> vers: write: amph instead of amphetamine
<vesnol> does anyone know how i can install the ati driver on kubuntu?
<vers> ha...thanks
<majnoon> trying to figure out how to get multiple destops in kde4 though
<SlimG> When will openoffice be replaced by koffice out-of-box in Kubuntu?
<majnoon> vesnol: try installing envy
<majnoon> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<majnoon> worked good for me
<vers> wow....that game is horrible
<DaSkreech> !ati | vensol
<ubotu> vensol: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> !ati | vesnol
<ubotu> vesnol: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> SlimG: When Koffice is up to snuff
<Savak> whats the default firewall setup in Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> bgt421: under any Kapp go help -> about KDE
<SlimeyPete> it's open by default, Savak
<DaSkreech> majnoon: Ratpoison?
<Savak> cant seem to find any settings\interface for it
<majnoon> think so
<llutz> Savak: there aren't any
<DaSkreech> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<GoodHabit> llutz: No, but I will, ty.
<SlimeyPete> there isn't one AFAIK. You could install firestarter or use iptables from the commandline
<majnoon> me want xfce to work though
<Savak> ah ha :)
<majnoon> it bitches about /etc/hosts
<llutz> majnoon: whats wrong with your hosts?
<majnoon> not sure
<SlimG> DaSkreech: imho openoffice is terribly slow (loading) and is poorly integrated into the kde environment, what's left to work on at koffice to finally be able to replace openoffice?
<majnoon> llutz: i'll put it here just 3 lines
<DaSkreech> SlimG: .doc compatibilty
<majnoon> 127.0.0.1 localhost majnoon
<majnoon> 127.0.1.1 majnoon
<majnoon> 192.168.1.101 majnoon
<majnoon> that it
<anthronaut> SlimG: Haven't used an office environment for months..
<vers> how about 3ddesktop?
<llutz> majnoon: 1 hostname with 3 ips....
<majnoon> i tried the last one as an experiment
<majnoon> and ubuntu site said put first two
<vers> ive installed but i cant find it
<easytiger_home> my intel pro wireless worked on fiesty beta release cd i had kicking around. however it doesn't work on the feisty release
<llutz> majnoon: strange, i never used it that way. just " 127.0.0.1 localhost ,  192.168.1.101 majnoon"
<easytiger_home> and is driving me crazy
<majnoon> is there a gnome or kde wrapper for changing that ??
<DaSkreech> hi AmyRose
<SlimG> DaSkreech: Do you think OOo will be replaced by koffice in time for Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<DaSkreech> Nope but it's a small matter
<DaSkreech>  just install koffice and make it the default
<DaSkreech>  !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<easytiger_home> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Savak> ok guarddog is mean :P
<lzfy> Hi all
<mikko> anyone got a moment to help out a nubbin? :o
<SlimG> DaSkreech: I'm not having any problems with file associations, just looking forward to a Kubuntu release without OOo (/me Really dislikes it in favour of koffice)
<SlimG> DaSkreech: Thank you for your help
<nicolai_> !ask | mikko
<ubotu> mikko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Savak> Is it normal to use guarddog's built in zones?
<DaSkreech> SlimG: jump into #kubuntu-devel and #koffice
<DaSkreech> See what you can do to help
<Biovore> I have noticed that UT2K4 + Gusty == OMG HAX :-)
<mikko> does any installable version of pidgin exist yet?
<llutz> mikko: there's a.deb on getdeb.net
<mikko> oh
<Biovore> I don't know if they have  made a .deb for the repos yet..
<DaSkreech> !info pidgin gutsy
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 572 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<SlimG> DaSkreech: I'm not a programmer
<DaSkreech> SlimG: Don't have to be
<Arwen> anyone here used git before? maybe I'm stupid, but how do you checkout a copy of the source?
<DaSkreech> Raising awareness helps a lot
<DaSkreech> organizing a list of things to be done helps a lot
<SlimG> DaSkreech: hmm.. good point
<sFEARs> hello
<[Admin] > guys, I just have a quick question.... what's the name of the tool to change the boot menu order... because now I have Windows as default OS on this machine.
<Savak> grub?
<sFEARs> i have a question that has a little something to do with that
<Savak> usually /boot/grub/menu.lst if I remember
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<[Admin] > ah just a file to edit then...
<ScorpKing> [Admin] : edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<nicolai_> Savak: yep, you remember
<sFEARs> i just installed kubuntu onto my windows drive.. last time i did that it automatically gave me a dual boot menu. This time it didn't. Kubuntu is installed, but i have no way to boot it. Any suggestions?
<Savak> if your talking about linux boot loader
<Savak> otherwise it's boot.ini in Windows, which can be done in msconfig
<sFEARs> can i load kubuntu from boot.ini
<sFEARs> ?
<Savak> yes but it's complicated, best to use grub
<sFEARs> i'm kinda new at the whole linux thing
<[Admin] > Error: no write permission for file "/boot/grub/menu.list"
<[Admin] > lol..
<sFEARs> i know what grub is.. but i'm not sure how to configure it
<[Admin] > almost as bitchy as windows
<ScorpKing> dont think he has got grub installed on the mbr
<Sanne> [Admin] : kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ScorpKing> soz
<nicolai_> [Admin] : right click on the file and select edit as root or kdesu as posted above
<sFEARs> i can't get to linux to edit
<Savak> na bitchy is when it can't find the file, Linux is just being careful ;)
<sFEARs> it boots right to windows
<vers> how do i run 3ddesktop
<[Admin] > :P
<[Admin] > careful.. thats what theyve tried with vista then :P
<ScorpKing> thought so
<[Admin] > careful turned out to be messy
<Savak> lol yeah, UAC vs sudo... ummmm think sudo is more to the point ;)
<DaSkreech> !grub | sFEARs
<ubotu> sFEARs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sFEARs> i guess i could use the live cd to boot into linux & configure from there
<sFEARs> !grub
<Savak> Windows should always be installed first, then Linux
<[Admin] > I'm starting to like this os more and more.. don't ruin that feeling for me... I'm quite new to that :D
* VirtuoS listen Sinan Sakic-ja niko nemam (kamen pijan)
<Savak> I love kubuntu, then again, I've always loved Linux since SuSE 6.2 :P
<[Admin] > but just in case..
<ScorpKing> [Admin] : it takes some time to get use to. don't give up. :-D haha
<Savak> lol yeah
<vers> yeah
<[Admin] > i edited the lst file, and moved the last option to the front of the list.. that's ok right...
<[Admin] > logically it is.. but is it
<Savak> I think somewhere it needs the default option
<DaSkreech> [Admin] : no
<Sanne> [Admin] : there's a default option at the beginning of the menu.lst file
<DaSkreech> [Admin] : The order only shows up where they turn up in the menu
<ichthudion> Hello all
<DaSkreech> [Admin] : look for a line that starts as default followed by a number
<ScorpKing> wont it be better to use save default?
<DaSkreech>  the number is the line that will be booted into by default
<DaSkreech> You are going to count the lines that say title
<DaSkreech> and start with the number 0
<ichthudion> I just made the switch from openSUSE to Kubuntu. I was wondering how Kubuntu will hold up as a development machine
<DaSkreech> so the first line that says title is line 0 the second is line 1 etc
<sFEARs> how would i enable grub instead of boot.ini
<DaSkreech> !b-e | ichthudion
<ubotu> ichthudion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<joey_> can someone help me im on an Asus G1S and bluetooth quit working it worked a while ago but now it just quit and i havent done anything that i can think of
<DaSkreech> sFEARs: it's in the link ubotu sent you
* VirtuoS listen Medo Sakic - 2006 - Bogata (Promo) - www.virtnet.org (kamen pijan)
<DaSkreech> !grub > sFEARs
<Savak> 0 is the default if it's not used anyway
<sFEARs> i didn't know i got a link
<sFEARs> ahh.. there it is
<sFEARs> thanks
<ichthudion> I never realized how many dependencies my software really had until I switched over to Kubuntu
<vesnol> hey ati driver works thanks
<ichthudion> Another thing, how can I enable the root account
<ScorpKing> not a good idea.
<Sanne> !root | ichthudion
<ubotu> ichthudion: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<[Admin] > ok, changed the 0 into the 5
<[Admin] > reboot :P
<javaJake> Hey guys. Would you mind answering a question about Kubuntu (before I try it out).
<javaJake> ?
<javaJake> I really want to go KDE
<javaJake> But how good is Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> great
<ichthudion> ScorpKing, in my position it is a good thing. During my development I tend to mess things up and need root to go back and fux it
* VirtuoS listen Sinan Sakic 2005 - 04 - Rastanak
<nicolai_> Good enough to try.
<javaJake> Last I tried it didn't have make on the CD - an absolute must for getting latest (needed) ndiswrapper up and going. :|
<ScorpKing> ichthudion: use sudo instead.
<javaJake> I mean, what OS can survive without make of all software? :P
<nicolai_> javaJake: you shouldn't need ndiswrapper anymore.
<javaJake> Anway, does it come on the CD?
<javaJake> For bcm43xx? Yep
<javaJake> :)
<javaJake> That's still in beta and highly unstable
<ichthudion> ScorpKing, I use sudo for every day tasks. But I would feel better being able to su if the need be
<nicolai_> javaJake: i didn't :p
<javaJake> And restricted to 11 MB/s AFAIK
<ScorpKing> ichthudion: if u stil want a root password then: sudo su
<ScorpKing> ichthudion: passwd
<javaJake> ichthudion, no no no
<javaJake> ichthudion, sudo is more secure. Simple as that
<ScorpKing> i agree
<javaJake> ichthudion, with sudo, you can set up different users so taht they can only, say, manage the network.
<javaJake> ichthudion, sudo also makes you THINK before you DO.
<javaJake> ichthudion, with su, you don't think.
<javaJake> You don't have to
<ichthudion> So you are saying that if someone gets my account password and logs in, them being able to sudo is more secure than disabling sudo and having to have a root password?
<vers> hat is a 3d desktop switcher
<javaJake> ichthudion, your su password is about as secure as your normal one. :)
<llutz> ichthudion: thats the way they think
<vers> what*
<ichthudion> vers: beryl has one
<DaSkreech> ScorpKing: it is a good idea as long as he understands the risks
<vers> how do i run it
<sFEARs> let me try it out. thanks again
<vers> or get it to work
<DaSkreech> javaJake: Much better
<javaJake> ichthudion, if you make a good enough password, no one will be able to crack it unless there's a hole in Linux, in which case no password is safe.
<ichthudion> I have been on Linux for 8 years. This whole no root is irritating
<javaJake> ichthudion, precisely!!!
<DaSkreech> !b-e | javaJake
<ubotu> javaJake: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<javaJake> It's irritating, because doing root things should be irritating to you in the first place!
<ichthudion> vers: Beryl can be a pain, I'm not sure how to use it on Ubuntu but I know on Fedora and openSUSE it was complicated
<nicolai_> javaJake: you could try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter if you need to make broadcomm wireless work.
<javaJake> nicolai_, I did all that in Dapper days.
* VirtuoS listen Muharem Serbezovski - 2006 - 02 - Zivela Je Nasa Ljubav -  kamen  pijan
<javaJake> Then I tried ndiswrapper. Whew, was that a breath of fresh air
<DaSkreech> ichthudion: The idea is that a remote hacker KNOWS that you have a root account and that's what they try to hack. If you disable root they first have to figure out which acount is your main account then try hack that
<tobias_> !vers | compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> !compiz-fusion | vers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> !compiz | vers
<ubotu> vers: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ScorpKing> lol
<javaJake> :)
<tobias_> mkay
<DaSkreech> VirtuoS: could you stop that please
<Sanne> VirtuoS: can you stop those notifications, please?
<vers> wow..thanks
<javaJake> ichthudion, here's the deal: everything bad about "sudo" is actually a good thing, except perhaps maybe the same-password-as-normal-account deal (which isn't a problem anyway, or Ubuntu wouldn't be using it as default. Ubuntu devs aren't dumb.)
<javaJake> ichthudion, sudo is an upgrade through and through
<tazgodx> anyone know how i can set up vsftpd to have access to "/var/lib/mythtv"? i have been trying everything, nothing is working
<ichthudion> Except if I need to sudo an X app I can't
<javaJake> ichthudion, stick with sudo as long as you can!
<javaJake> ichthudion, huh? I don't understand
<DaSkreech> !kdesu | ichthudion
<ubotu> ichthudion: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<nicolai_> ichthudion: just use kdesu
<ichthudion> I know of kdesu
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: ur back. let me check...:)
<danielronin> how would someone add an app, like superkaramba, to start with a new session in fiesty?
<javaJake> ichthudion, what did you mean?
<ichthudion> Blah, it is just different, I'm opposed to change
<javaJake> ichthudion, :)
<ichthudion> I like one method across all of my platforms
<winter> so .. again
<javaJake> ichthudion, np, it confused me at first, and bugged me too
<ichthudion> I have no sudo on Solaris
<winter> how can i add some programs to autostart ?
<tazgodx> thanks ScorpKing
<javaJake> ichthudion, well... that's also good. That gives you a second to think "wait a minute". :)
<javaJake> Anyway, I'll stop now.
* javaJake shuts up.
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: np. might be a little while.
<martijn81> does enyone know an KDE-alternative for cssedit?
<tazgodx> ill be here for a while, im done trying do figure it out alone
<ScorpKing> lol
<martijn81> http://macrabbit.com/cssedit/
<javaJake> So, what's different about Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu? (If someone has a link, that'd be more appreciated.)
<martijn81> javaJake: one is KDE one is Gnome
<ScorpKing> javaJake: check out screenshots on kubuntu.org and kde.org
<javaJake> No no
<javaJake> There's differences aren't there?>
<javaJake> I mean, make is one...
<javaJake> But isn't Kubuntu different somehow...? I was almost sure there was... :)
<javaJake> Well, anyway, I'll try it
<ScorpKing> it better :D haha
<javaJake> Ever since I installed Kopete on GNOME, and almost installed kedit (terminal within editor? NICE!) I've been considering an OS change.
<stephen_> hmmm
<martijn81> javaJake: just download and try the desktop-cd(live) and see for yourself. Only you can deside best.
<stephen_> can i have two connections at the same time
<danielronin> how do you add an app to start with a new session in KDE?
<stephen_> like ethernet and wifi
* VirtuoS listen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASlbAUppBvU
<danielronin> i'm trying to make superkaramba start on login
<javaJake> martijn81, yea... *sigh*... time's limited, but I'll give it a go
<stephen_> i want to use the ethernet as a internet connection and the wifi adapter as an ad-hoc connection
<stephen_> but Knetwork manager only lets you have one connection
<Biovore> stephen_: simple solution.. don't use knetwork manager..  Thats what I do..
<stephen_> what alternative is there?
<Biovore> The Command line..
<llutz> stephen_: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Biovore> ^ that always works.. :-)
<stephen_> i need to have the connections at the same time
<stephen_> will that be possible?
<Biovore> yes
<stephen_> ty
<stephen_> i love you all
<Biovore> The GUI tools are ment for stupid simple things.. get more complex you have to go to the command line..
<stephen_> hmmm
<stephen_> what do i have to edit
<stephen_> i dunno cos im new to linux
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: try http://vsftpdrocks.org/faq/ and search google - vsftpd anonymous setup
<DaSkreech> !autostart | danielronin
<ubotu> danielronin: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: i'm still looking. will let u know if i find something.
<tazgodx> k
<DaSkreech> javajake: It's not so much an OS change as interface change
<DaSkreech>  with some new apps :0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> and a better community
<DaSkreech>  shhhhhhh!
<lavacano201014> how do i change display managers?
<lavacano201014> i installed GNOME on Kubuntu and stayed with KDM, but now ive changed my mind
<DaSkreech> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lavacano201014> !display managers
<DaSkreech> lavacano201014: You can just install it I think it will ask you if you ant to switch it to the default
<lavacano201014> i have already installed it
<tazgodx> before you log in there is a setting to change desktop manager
<lavacano201014> i just didnt want to use it until now
<lavacano201014> there is?
<lavacano201014> ill try that
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: option - anon_root=/var/lib/mythtv
<tazgodx> where does that go ScorpKing?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: found it on http://linuxjournal.com/article/7520
<tazgodx> SWEET!!! thanks :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, I can't get amarok to play mp3 files
<CPrgmSwR2> it pops up with a button to install mp3 support but it then freezes up
<ScorpKing> np
<peters_> I'm trying to unrar an incomplete file. I'm using the command unrar e -kb <file> and it refuses to work. It extracts to about 50% then gives a CRC error, dispite the fact that I'm using the -kb switch.
<ScorpKing> CprgmSwR2: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<soccermike1337> hello...
<tobias_> hi there soccermike1337
<soccermike1337> i have a question about avant window navigator
<tobias_> and that question is ?
<soccermike1337> im running ubuntu by the way, but they seem to ignore me over there :P
<tobias_> ._.
<soccermike1337> im sure they're just helping others.. anyway..
<tazgodx> hmmm, now i have access to the correct folder, but i can't upload now :(
<soccermike1337> ok.. well i followed the install guide for ubuntu and when i got to the part where it asks me to type in "make" into the terminal, it wont work
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: one sec..
<tobias_> it tells you just to type "make" ? oO
<soccermike1337> mhm
<soccermike1337> http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/UbuntuFeistyHowTo
<soccermike1337> its the third line of step 4
<CPrgmSwR2> ScorpKing: Thnx that worked
#kubuntu 2008-08-25
<aaron> kewl another question my monitors supports 1900x1200 res
<aaron> how can i add this to my monitor resolutions highest one there now is 1600x1200
<eden06> flaccid: not a bad idea, I'll look into it, what's the cheat code to boot to tty?
<TheMaxzilla> Hey guys, How can I change my default browser to Firefox?
<flaccid> eden06: ctrl+alt+f2
<TheMaxzilla> It's been bugging me lately.
<flaccid> TheMaxzilla: default applications in system settings
<TheMaxzilla> Thanks
<b3ny0-> how to view/change charset in irssi-client?
<lordofpottatos> ubuntu+1
<lordofpottatos> Hi..!
<lordofpottatos> #ubuntu+1
<TheMaxzilla> Hello, lordofpottatoes. What do you need?
<lordofpottatos> nothing i am ok
<lordofpottatos> thanx
<TheMaxzilla> Okay. Don't spam...
<lordofpottatos> I was trying to find how I go to a new server
<lordofpottatos> but i found it
<YAOMTC> Oh, another question. Would there be any faster way to get characters like the euro or pound symbol than going into the character map?
<YAOMTC> On ol' Windows, for instance, I'd be able to enter the Alt+xxxx
<flaccid> YAOMTC: might have more luck in #kde
<YAOMTC> Okay, thanks
<YAOMTC> Oh wait... kde.org uses freenode?
<YAOMTC> Yeah... #kde on freenode and #kde on kde.org are exactly the same
<YAOMTC> Like a redirect or something
<Hydrogen> irc.kde.org points to freenode
<YAOMTC> Right.
<anom01y> I need some help with my sound system,
<anom01y> the problem consists of more than one question,
<anom01y> basically whenever I reset the computer it will have a 50/50 chance of correctly loading kmix
<Mark__> hi to  everybody
<Mark__> i have this problem, and i'd be grateful if somebody can help me to solve it
<anom01y> either kmix shows itself correctly or 50% of the time it will not show correctly and it does not display any of the channels
<flaccid> anom01y: run kmix from konsole and see the problem. also try to ask/respond on 1 line please
<anom01y> like I said the problem is a multi question problem
<Mark__> no device is recognised in knetwork manager, perhaps after updating kio-umountwrapper, i'm not sure... i'm using both kde 3.5 and kde 4.1
<anom01y> kmix shows no errors from konsole, as it thinks its loading correctly, but its not loading correclty because there is only a few volume slides showing and no input slides at all
<anom01y> the only way I can fix it is by resetting the computer
<flaccid> anom01y: you can ask more than 1 question on 1 line :)
<flaccid> !bugs | Mark__
<anom01y> yeah I barely am able to get any help here anyways so
<ubottu> Mark__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> anom01y: that sounds like a complaint
<Mark__> thanks, i'll provide a report, the fact is i'm not sure, i have done a dist-upgrade, anyway can u or anyother suggest me something in the meantime
<Mark__> ?
<flaccid> Mark__: only to run knetworkmanager from konsole to see what it spits out and use another manager like wicd or something for now
<linux_> всем привет
<flaccid> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Hydrogen> ubottu: english only!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english only!
<Hydrogen> c'mon dood
<Hydrogen> you know better
<flaccid> !botabuse | Hydrogen
<ubottu> Hydrogen: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<flaccid> :O
<Hydrogen> well, considdering I did none of that
<Hydrogen> I guess I'm safe
<flaccid> but hopefully you have common sense
<Mark__> ok, when i run from terminal, it only starts the program w/o messages in konsole, thanks flaccid
<flaccid> Mark__: ok cool go with a bug report. is this for wireless or wired interface(s) ?
<linux_> Народ есть ли под Linux переводчики ?
<flaccid> linux_: please leave or use english
<Mark__> flaccid: wireless
<flaccid> Mark__: does iwlist scanning work in konsole to show APs ?
<shepp> Hello I moved my home folders around  NOW all my /home/brian  Folders show on the desktop
<Mark__> flaccid: it says "interface doesn't support scannong", i think it refers to l0 and eth0, :-(
<flaccid> Mark__: yes it will do all interfaces, so only look under your wireless device listing in the result. also do it under sudo to see if there is a difference
<Mark__> flaccid: no difference! :-*
<flaccid> Mark__: is your wirless device listed however?
<YAOMTC> Oh, that character question I asked earlier? It's been a wishlist request for 3 years now actually. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103788
<ubottu> KDE bug 103788 in qt "input of arbitrary unicode characters as defined in ISO 14755" [Wishlist,New]
<anom01y> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mark__> which is the right cmd, "iwlist scanning"? and what i should see? when i write iwlist scanning it only shows the message l0 and eth0 interface doesn't support...
<flaccid> Mark__: if eth0 is your wired ethernet then it deosn't look like you have a working wireless interface...
<Mark__> flaccid: i really don't know exactly what happened! thanks anyway
<flaccid> um to me it looks like your wireless interface doesn't exist so its broken in some way. i would check the system logs to see the problem and or reinstall the driver etc. from the relevent guide for your chipset on the ubuntu wiki
<flaccid> Mark__: ^^
<anom01y> how do I completely reinstall alsa and all its configuration files (reinstall / reconfigure alsa), because its completely confused and 50% of the time my computer boots up kmix will only show a portion of the volume slides that it does the other 50% of the time. ?
<flaccid> anom01y: i doubt it will fix your problem but sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<anom01y> what a stupid problem there is no solution it seems but to reinstall my whole operating system lol
<flaccid> it can be like that sometimes. but you should submit a bug and provide detail and screenshots so this problem can be fixed
<HighHo> anom01y: have you looked in alsamixer in konsol, maybe its kmix issue?
<anom01y> HighHo: alsamixer has always given me a problem and I've never actually even seen it work
<babeck> I'm trying to compile subcommander (http://subcommander.tigris.org/), but it fails looking for APR.  Does anyone know which package I may have to install to satisfy that dependency?
<wharf> Hi there, what channel should i go to, for help on running games on linux
<anom01y> lsemple@TIR:~$ alsamixer
<anom01y> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<mrksbrd> wharf: #kubuntu-offtopic
<dennister> BIG problem folks: no soundcard listed, although lspci -v notes the one i know is present
<anom01y> wharf: #winehq
<laico> hello i am trying to install rt3570 drivers put when i try to make install it says /lib/modules/2.6.21.5/build no such file or directory
<laico> rt2570
<dennister> did the stuff in comprehensive sound problems...reinstalled alsa from "fresh kernel" still nada
<dennister> doing a lsmod only shows emu10k1_gp...not the emu10k1 itself
<HighHo> anom01y: as suggested try just reinstalling the alsa packages if you havent yet, libasound2 alsa-base and alsa-utils
<anom01y> HighHo: I think its because my tv-card gets slot 0 50% of the time I reboot, and the other 50% my onboard sound card gets slot 0 (therefore kmix works properly)
<flaccid> anom01y: it doesn't look like the driver has a mixer, have you submitted the bug report yet? repeating here probably is not going to help. your problem is not common.
<flaccid> laico: install linux-source
<laico> thx
<anom01y> flaccid: I would do what you suggested but I do not have enough information yet to submit a bug report, I barely even know what questions to ask yet
<flaccid> screenshots and description are suffice, plus you can also include dmesg output
<flaccid> anom01y: also aplay output would be good
<flaccid> anom01y: aplay -v /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<anom01y> flaccid: I get static noise
<anom01y> I tried it on a mp3 and I get static noise aswell
<flaccid> anom01y: so your problem is soley with the mixer right, which soundcard is this?
<flaccid> you have the error for that to go in the bug report. but you sure you had a mixer before with this soundcard?
<anom01y> well I have an onboard intel sound card, and a tv/tuner card that I am considering removing from the computer
<flaccid> but have you had the mixer before?
<flaccid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/81975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81975 in alsa-utils "alsamixer : function snd_mixer_load failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anom01y> and I think the reason why kmix loads properly only 50% of the time after rebooting is because the tv/tuner is getting slot 0 half the time, and the other half the onboard is getting slot 0
<flaccid> anom01y: this could just be default soundcard problem ie. its trying to load the tv tuner mixer. please pastebin aplay -l; aplay -L
<anom01y> flaccid: yes it was just working properly today before I reset the computer, and if I reset the computer right now it will be working properly, but if I reset it again it will not
<flaccid> sounds like your sound devices are swapping each other each boot for default or something
<flaccid> see bug report above as well
<dennister> it's been a long time since i had to compile alsa drivers for a emu10k1 card...
<anom01y> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/1183836
<flaccid> tats only 1 of the commands
<flaccid> oh sorry i see
<flaccid> anom01y: i can only see 1 soundcard there which looks like your soundcard. can you see the tv tuner, i can't..
<flaccid> you could compare this command on the reboot as well to see the difference
<flaccid> ie. when its working and when its not working
<anom01y> ok I will be right back
<flaccid> k
<wharf> flaccid: you any good with wine?
<wharf> lol
<wharf> i asked for help in wine channel but the problem didnt get resolved
<wharf> lol
<EagleScreen> is wubi compatible with Windows 95?
<dennister> wharf: that's the case with lots of other channels :)
<flaccid> yes i drink lots of it :)
<wharf> dennister: lol
<wharf> anyone any good with it?
<wharf> :P
<flaccid> EagleScreen: nope
<wharf> Just wana run a command and conquer installation using wine
<wharf> but wine wont open it at all
<flaccid> well you don't open wine, you run programs with it
<flaccid> what are you trying to achieve?
<wharf> trying to install a command and conquer demo
<wharf> i run cnc setup along with wine
<wharf> in the console it says it can not start it
<wharf> and says
<wharf> invalid parameters
<flaccid> !enter | wharf
<ubottu> wharf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wharf> haha
<flaccid> wharf: perhaps its not compatible with wine, did you check the appdb
<wharf> no but i found this shown on the wine website
<laico> flaccid: hey now that your takigna bout wine you know how to run punkbuster in wine so i can play cod4
<anom01y> flaccid: ok I reset, and kmix is working again
<flaccid> wharf: http://appdb.winehq.org/search_results.php?cx=013271970634691685804%3Abc-56dvxydi&cof=FORID%3A11&q=command+and+conquer&sa=Search
<anom01y> what where those two commands again ?
<wharf> flaccid: thats the site i been on
<flaccid> anom01y: check the appdb and go from there. i mean if you go by that and google and it doesn't work then its obviously not supported yet. nothing i can do to make wine work with anything..
<flaccid> wharf: link me to the specific version on the appdb please
<wharf> version of wine?
<anom01y> flaccid: ok well there was no differences anyways in those two commands when kmix was working and when it wasnt working
<flaccid> wharf: no of c&c
<anom01y> both had exact same output
<wharf> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7155
<flaccid> anom01y: check dmesg and /var/log/messages for each to see if there is anything there that could help like an error. otherwise i would test with taking out the tv tuner from the computer. failing all that i guess you might have to wait for the bug to be looked at
<anom01y> flaccid: I had the tv card working before, but are they very supported in Linux ?
<EagleScreen> anom01y if you buy a card compatible with Linux: YES
<flaccid> wharf: the invalid params issue is talkinga bout on the comments on that page
<anom01y> actually, better question: how do I set up the tv card, and how do I prevent alsa from loading it as slot 0 instead of slot one
<flaccid> anom01y: depends on model etc.
<anom01y> its a haupaugge and I had it working in Debian
<flaccid> generally googling the model etc. and checking the dmesg to see if its supported out of box. use tvtime to test and check if /dev/video0 exists already..
<flaccid> wharf: solution is on that page, you just didn't read it :) http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=4671&iVersionId=7155&iThreadId=18767
<wharf> reading
<wharf> im near the bottom :\
<wharf> loads of codes and stuff are making me confused
<wharf> haha
<tony_> my cpu usage is 44% but it's not showing what's using it. anyone know how?
<flaccid> wharf: 1 line please
<flaccid> tony_: ksysguard or top in konsole
<tony_> flaccid: ok, top's showing it's kwin, wtf?
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> thats the window manager
<tony_> every time i install linux, it uses more resources than vista. i have an oc'ed q6600 quad with 4gigs and 8800gt
<wharf> ok sorry, found it, reading
<flaccid> tony_: which video driver are you using?
<tony_> people have to stop hyping linux, it's really disappointing when you finally install it
<tony_> flaccid: 177, i think
<flaccid> its also dissapointing when people assume the problem is linux and havnt worked out what the actual problem is. and kwin is not linux its part of kde
<tony_> it was fine at one time, until i recently checked
<tony_> ...which is part of linux
<flaccid> no linux is a kernel and its not part of it
<flaccid> the problem could well be nvidia's driver with your card...
<tony_> yes, kwin runs on top of the kernel, it's a part of it
<flaccid> still don't assume like that, its not a good idea
<tony_> yes, could be nvidia
<flaccid> no its not a part of the kernel
<flaccid> exactly.
<pablovicente> Hi i wanna install Kubuntu, i download the ISO, and i 'm gonna burn it with k3b, and when i look to the recording speed,i see that can't burn lower than 12x, help!
<flaccid> this is why i ask what driver you are using. have you even check the logs for errors?
<tony_> still, maybe not kubuntu's fault but i can't keep googling this crap all the time
<geek_> pablovicente: just let it burn at that speed then
<pablovicente> but i has problems before, it says with another cd : buffer i/0 error on device sr0
<tony_> kubuntu's working awesome now, but those little let downs piss me off cuz i really want to start using it
<flaccid> google won't help, you have to look at the logs and rule out the problem if possible
<flaccid> tony_: complaining won't fix the problem :)
<tony_> flaccid: idk how to do that. there's hundreds of log files in linux afaik
<flaccid> tony_: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/kdm.log
<pablovicente> please what meeans Buffer Error I/0 on device sr0 when i try to install kubuntu
<pablovicente> ?
<tony_> i'm using kde 4.1 and kubuntu alpha 4. it's looking sweet and working great for an alpha but kde 4.1 is a big a download as the alpha so i went with it
<flaccid> pablovicente: usually means hardware problem/damage
<pablovicente> that means that i can't install it?
<flaccid> tony_: this is not the channel for kde4 support, also if you are using alpha software i would expect this behaviour
<pablovicente> ok well i would have to stay with my XP then!!!
<pablovicente> thenks anyway
<flaccid> sweet as
<flaccid> np
<tony_> flaccid: those log files seem to be huge for me, it's no option
<Dr_willis> pablovicente,  of the disk was burnt badly/wrong
<flaccid> thats too bad
<pablovicente> i burn it with k3b
<Dr_willis> pablovicente,  but if this is affecting several disks.. it sounds luiek the cd drive may be going bad/dirty
<Dr_willis> Or could be a loose/bad cable
<pablovicente> how do i clean it?
<pablovicente> i check the cable that's not it
<Dr_willis> try the disks in another pc also, and check the md5sums on them to verify they are good.
<wharf> flaccid: i been trying to use extractor software, none of them saw the exe
<pablovicente> i did
<wharf> i downloaded a few as well
<pablovicente> thenks anyway i gonna keep using wubi
<Dr_willis> I would rather run linux in virtualbox. then use wubi... :) but whatever you want.
<pablovicente> i'm a total rookie i don't work with partitions or that stuff
<pablovicente> i can keep using wubi for long time?
<Dr_willis> with virtualbox you dont have to either. :)
<pablovicente> i have just 36 GB space
<Dr_willis> I dont use wubi. i dont reccomend it.. :) so i cant support it..
<flaccid> wharf: saw ?
<pablovicente> ok thenks anyway
<Dr_willis> I would be keeping an eye on that optical drive..  and be sure to verify stuff you burn with it.
<jimmy51_home> how can i see what kind of NIC my machine has?
<Dr_willis> lspci perhaps, check the dmesg logs, ?
<Dr_willis> I think thers some other command.. but i forget what it was.
<jimmy51_home> lspci looks like it did it
<Dr_willis> sudo lshw
<Dr_willis> also has info
<Dr_willis> sudo lshw -c network
<Dr_willis> might work best. :)
<wharf> thanks flaccid,uve been a great help
<wharf> its extracted
<flaccid> cool
<jimmy51_home> thanks Dr_willis
<jimmy51_home> rebooting :)
<Reed_Solomon> I recently tried running the latest kubuntu with kde4 (64 bit version) and for some strange reason TKIP WPA2 does not work.  It connects to the router, and has an IP and everything, but i get a "cannot resolve" error, I can't even connect to the router itself at its IP.  any ideas?  I actually have mythbuntu installed, and kubuntu running from the live CD, and I get the same problem both times.  If I turn off encryption, things
<Reed_Solomon> work fine... I have a laptop running regular 32 bit kubuntu which is connecting fine via that usb stick
<Reed_Solomon> I've tried using knetwork manager and the gnome network manager and even wicd, same result.
<flaccid> !bugs | Reed_Solomon
<ubottu> Reed_Solomon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> but Reed_Solomon lets do some basic troubleshooting. what is the error you get when you ping the router IP ?
<skone> hi
<hades_> hi
<hades_> ola
<Reed_Solomon> ping 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<RosaBranca> boas noites
<hades_> boas :)
<Reed_Solomon> then icmp_seq=1 destination host unreachable
<Reed_Solomon> from 192.168.2.2
<flaccid> can you ping 192.168.2.2 ?
<Reed_Solomon> yep
<flaccid> what is in your arp -a
<flaccid> and /etc/resolv.conf
<Reed_Solomon> though I can't ping it from other computers
<Reed_Solomon> ? (192.168.2.1) at 00:1c:DF:20:9D:9B [ether] on eth2 then 2.5 at <incomplete> x2
<flaccid> you can't ping it from other computers? what OS are they and is it the same problem?
<Reed_Solomon> its kubuntu 32 bit on a laptop that im typing on
<Reed_Solomon> works fine
<flaccid> you just said you can't ping it from other computers
<Reed_Solomon> i should maybe dl the latest 32 bit kubuntu
<Reed_Solomon> no i mean it works fine connecting to the internet
<flaccid> could be something wrong with your route table, not sure
<Reed_Solomon> it wont ping to 2.2 though.  only one that can ping to that one is the main computer itself
<Reed_Solomon> the desktop that is
<Reed_Solomon> im using a wireless router
<Reed_Solomon> ill download the latest kubuntu 32 bit  version and try running it on the desktop
<Reed_Solomon> see what happens
<Reed_Solomon> if it works then it might just be specific to the 64 bit
<flaccid> quite possible. i've seen network problems like this reported on 64bit
<Reed_Solomon> fyi it works fine if i take off security on the router
<Samuel1> Do 32bit network cards work on 64 bit OS?
<Reed_Solomon> if i turn off WPA/WPA2
<Reed_Solomon> Samuel oh sure
<Samuel1> Then why would anybody want to pay lots of money to get a 64bit network card?
<Reed_Solomon> isn't the pcmcia bus 16 bit
<flaccid> yeah so could be something wrong with wpa supplicant and 64bit or the driver under wpa etc.
<flaccid> Samuel1: thats off topic
<Reed_Solomon> well ill try the 32 bit version anyways and mess with the router a bit.
<Reed_Solomon> thanks
<flaccid> yeah um its rare that a person doesn't have problems with 64bit in some way so it looks like a good suspect
<jaume> oo
<Reed_Solomon> well thats interesting
<Reed_Solomon> i turned it to the WPA-PSK only setting, and that worked
<Reed_Solomon> ill try only WPA-PSK2 setting and see if that works too
<jaume> hola
<jaume> hello
<Reed_Solomon> err wpa2-psk
<flaccid> yeah maybe the tkip support is dodgy with networkmanager or something
<jaume> hola
<jaume> hola
<jaume> hola
<jaume> hola
<flaccid> !es | jaume
<ubottu> jaume: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Reed_Solomon> but at the very least that works well enough with me
<flaccid> actually let me check my settings, i have done the same thing
<Reed_Solomon> nah network manager isnt the problem, as I tried wicd too
<flaccid> sorry i meant wpa supplicant
<flaccid> um this could be the reason why i use psk myself, kind of sounds familiar now hmm
<Reed_Solomon> heh
<Reed_Solomon> yeah the problem seems to be with WPA2-PSK
<Reed_Solomon> as if I have WPA-PSK it works, but if I go to WPA2-PSK it fails in 64 bit
<flaccid> right
<Reed_Solomon> works fine in 32 though
<Reed_Solomon> go figure
<flaccid> i guess submit a bug for wpa supplicant then
<Reed_Solomon> ah well better that than nothing
<georgy> всем привет
<flaccid> !ru | georgy
<ubottu> georgy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Reed_Solomon> I dunno if thats bug file -worthy
<Reed_Solomon> they probably know about it
<flaccid> i wouldn't assume that
<flaccid> Reed_Solomon: only one that i can find that could be related is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/134034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134034 in ubuntu "WPA doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Reed_Solomon> thats kinda vague
<Reed_Solomon> fine ill file a bug report
<Reed_Solomon> sigh
<flaccid> you don't have to but if it gets addressed you would be helping other users
<Reed_Solomon> yeah I know
<Reed_Solomon> I find the process tedious
<Reed_Solomon> thats all
<flaccid> yeah it can be but i try to raise a bug for every little thing that can be classed as a bug because ubuntu is full of issues heh
<rhonin> any speak spanish? i need some helping
<rhonin> holas
<Reed_Solomon> well ill try updating before filing anything
<rhonin> alguien habla español
<rhonin> ¿?
<flaccid> !es | rhonin
<ubottu> rhonin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flaccid> cool
<Reed_Solomon> kde 4.1 is pretty spiffy though.  4.2 will rock
<Dr_willis> Im waiting for kde 5.1 :)
<buckethead> When will that be? 2015? :P
<Reed_Solomon> the thing I hate about kde 5.1 is the direct cable up my nose, the olefactory addons are quite buggy, when you smell virtual flowers a lot of times they smell like feces
<buckethead> Yeah, That feature has been known to turn alot of users *off*
<buckethead> Especially since its the startup scent.
 * Dr_willis recall his force feedback mouse from ages ago...
<seba> Hola!
<seba> se habla español en este chat¿?
<Pici> !es | seba
<ubottu> seba: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<seba> thanks
<seba> disculpen. me dan de nuevo los link para entrar a Kubuntu y Ubuntu en español
<p_quarles> !es | seba
<ubottu> seba: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> hes gone
<p_quarles> d'oh
<Pici> ;)
<hayden> Greetings, gentlemen... I could use some help with CIFS/Samba.
<hayden> (And ladies)
<seba> hola, alguien me pude dar el link de kubuntu español, gracias
<buckethead> hayden: Whats troubling you?
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> What's the difference between a archive zip and a zip archive?
<hayden> buckethead: I have a samba share set up on my OpenSuse box, and I have it mounted on my Kubuntu box using FStab.
<hayden> buckethead: However, there's some strange permissions error that occurs. When I move folders into this mounted share, I get a permissions error the first time when it creates the folder, but the second time the files copy fine.
<buckethead> Over my level, I think.
<hayden> tacosarecool: I was wondering this earlier today. Perhaps an archive zip is a zip file with 0% compression?
<seba>  hola, alguien me pude dar el link de kubuntu español, gracias
<buckethead> Let me try it real quick.
<hayden> seba: #kubuntu-es
<buckethead> hayden: I have no problems whatsoever, but my smb.conf is rather barebones. My only recommendation would be to rebuild your smb.conf. Your past my skills, sorry.
<flaccid> hayden: paste the entry from mount please
<hayden> buckethead: I just reinstalled SuSE on the server box... it must be something local. But I doubt I'm past your skills :P
<hayden> /192.168.1.250/hayden	/home/hayden/Server	cifs	username=hayden,password=************,rw,exec,uid=hayden,gid=hayden,umask=0007	0 0
<buckethead> I've been doing this for three months. I'm just the bored on sunday guy that has nothing to do.
<flaccid> hayden: unmount the share, add the users options and take out the umask and then mount it with user hayden and not root
<hayden> flaccid: How do I go about mounting it as user hayden?
<flaccid> hayden: mount /home/hayden/Server
<hayden> flaccid: Ah. Heheh.
<flaccid> also befor you mount it again ensure that the mountpoint has sufficient write perms for you and is owned by you
<hayden> flaccid: OK, mounted... but still the same odd problem.
<flaccid> show me the perms on the dir in question please
<hayden> When copying directory trees it gets all messed up
<flaccid> messed up?
<hayden> I try copying over a folder called audio with subfolders "GUI, weapons, etc."
<hayden> It makes the audio folder
<hayden> But then stops and says
<hayden> Access denied to /home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/gui.
<flaccid> hayden: what is the output of file  /home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/gui; ls -l  /home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/gui ?
<hayden> If I try it again, the GUI folder is created fine.
<flaccid> also what are you copying with?
<hayden> flaccid: Konqueror
<hayden> /home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/gui: directory
<hayden> total 0
<flaccid> and ls -l?
<hayden> It just outputs "total 0"
<flaccid> sorry ls -ld  /home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/gui
<hayden> drwxr-xr-x 2 hayden hayden 0 2008-08-24 21:39 /home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/gui
<flaccid> now run touch  /home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/gui/test.txt
<hayden> flaccid: OK, no output.
<flaccid> i've witnessed this before. i bet if you copy with say cp -Rv in konsole you won't have the problem
<hayden> flaccid: Just tried it and got a bunch of permission denied errors.
<hayden> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/fx/weapons/cg_water2.wav': Permission denied
<flaccid> check the perms on each parent folder going up the tree..
<hayden> However running that seemed to create all of the directories
<hayden> It just didn't copy over the files
<buckethead> Darn you hayden, You reminded me I was planning on reworking my smb.conf.
<hayden> buckethead: Heheh.
<flaccid> so it can create folders but not files. what is the entry in mount when its mounted?
<hayden> /192.168.1.250/hayden	/home/hayden/Server	cifs	users,username=hayden,password=samsonite171,rw,exec,uid=hayden,gid=hayden	0 0
<hayden> flaccid: Based on previous behavior, I bet that if I run the command again it will copy the files.
<flaccid> hayden: that looks like fstab to me, i asked for mount
<hayden> Ah
<hayden> /192.168.1.250/hayden on /home/hayden/Server type cifs (rw,nosuid,nodev,username=hayden,password=samsonite171,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<hayden> Oops
<hayden> Forgot to star out the password... everyone Ssh!
<flaccid> you should use credentials=/home/hayden/.smbcredentials so the pass is not in your fstab
<hayden> flaccid: I don't really mind since I'm the only one (usually) looking at my fstab.
<flaccid> considering perms seem fine etc. i reckon the problem is more likely server side
<hayden> flaccid: I just re-installed SuSE on the server... I was having this problem before the re-install too.
<hayden> flaccid: Do you think NFS would be a better choice?
<flaccid> maybe, you could give it a go of course
<hayden> flaccid: How do I get it to authenticate me as the server-side hayden user?
<flaccid> you are already doing that
<flaccid> im ount like this myself //nas/PUBLIC\040DISK\0401 /media/nas-1 cifs uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,rw,users,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_2 0 0 which is basically the same
<flaccid> hayden: you can check the logs on the samba server to see what it is doing
<hayden> flaccid: I mean with NFS
<flaccid> never used nfs
<flaccid> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<hayden> Ah.
<hayden> flaccid: The log doesn't mention anything except my connect and disconnect.
<hayden> Should I have both smbd and nmbd running at once?
<flaccid> yeah. and its connecting as the right user?
<flaccid> also check the perms are sufficient for that user server side
<hayden> Yeah... "connect to service hayden initially as user hayden"
<flaccid> also show me the entry of the share in a pastebin from testparm  on the server
<flaccid> or the whole smb.conf
<marcello> BOSTA
<hayden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40321/
<hayden> The odd thing is that everything copies OK the second time around
<flaccid> could be some sec policy of opensuse or finer detail posix perms on the server not sure
<hayden> flaccid: Well previously I had Fedora installed and was having the same issue.
<hayden> On the server, that is.
<buckethead> fedora.. *shiver*
<hayden> buckethead: It *used* to be good.
<flaccid> well you are doing the wrong thing to share home dirs
<hayden> flaccid: I have a seperate hayden share at the very bottom of the file
<flaccid> thats not the right way. do it like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40322/
<flaccid> inherit acl could also be the problem
<hayden> I'll try turning that off...
<buckethead> Is the password the same? I had that problem once. Was authenticating as buckethead:(windows password) instead of buckethead:(linux password)
<hayden> buckethead: I'm fairly certain that the passwords are all the same.
<buckethead> Ok. Just a random thought I had.
<buckethead> You would know..
<hayden> flaccid: OK, I disabled ACLs, restarted the samba server, remounted, and am still getting the same problem.
<flaccid> did you use the [homes] share instead of [hayden] ?
<hayden> flaccid: I did not...
<hayden> flaccid: Should I?
<flaccid> thats what i suggested
<hayden> Oh
<hayden> Sorry... remove the semicolons?
<flaccid> yep
<hayden> OK
<hayden> Now I get total permission denied
<hayden> Can't even create new files
<flaccid> but you connect as hayden right?
<austin_> Could someone please tell me why when I try to run a progran with wine, the desktop goes black  and then the progran window runs normally?
<hayden> flaccid: According to the log... yes.
<flaccid> hayden: so you restarted server right. can i have a look at the current smb.conf please in pastebin
<hayden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40326/
<flaccid> hayden: hmm uncomment the profiles share, restart server and try then
<hayden> flaccid: The profiles share appears to be already uncommented.
<flaccid> sorry i mean comment
<hayden> Ah, K.
<hayden> cp: cannot create directory `/home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/fx': Input/output error
<hayden> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/hayden/Server/Sound/audio/T2Intro.wav': Permission denied
<flaccid> run ls -ld on the server on the audio and sound folders and see what it says
<hayden> drwxrwxrwx 9 hayden hayden 0 2008-08-24 22:03 Sound
<hayden> drwxr-xr-x 2 hayden hayden 0 2008-08-24 22:03 audio
<flaccid> maybe you can up the log level of samba and it will show you the reason it can't write
<master_> hi
<master_> ı need for help vdr programing
<flaccid> master_: this is not a programming channel sorry
<hayden> OK
<hayden> THe log file is now ten times longer
<hayden> Heh
<hayden> locking/locking.c: fetch_share_mode_unlocked(856) fill_share_mode_lock failed
<flaccid> that could be it, not sure. any other ones?
<flaccid> i'd take this up with #samba people
<flaccid> there is only a few reports on google of this with no solution i can see
<hayden> flaccid: That's probably a good idea.. The only other errors I've found are the no such file or directory ones
<michael> hi
<michael> im new to kubuntu and i need help with the effects
<Makuseru> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Makuseru> !cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<Makuseru> !bin/cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/cue
<Jack3> hey im trying to install kubuntu on my amd64 computer, but the problem is that when it tried to install grub boot loader it said it failed and it was a fatal error
<Jack3> this was at the very end of the install
<flaccid> !grubfix | Jack3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<Jack3> i chose to use XFS as my file system, and also I have 4 other hard drives in the computer, one containing 2 partitions:one  that has vista , one that has xp
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack3> flaccid, yeah but i said okay to the error and now the screen is just black, the mouse cursor is an x
<flaccid> i don't think grub supports xfs so you might need lilo or something
<flaccid> so it boots?
<Jack3> umm, ill have to restart and see
<flaccid> k
<Jack3> its still booting to the windows boot manager that lists vista and xp
<flaccid> so its probably because grub doesn't support xfs. you can either try to install grub again or install lilo
<Jack3> can i install lilo from kubuntu without reinstalling kubuntu ?
<Jack3> i mean from the disc can i install it
<yamith> hi
<flaccid> yep Jack3
<flaccid> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Jack3> flaccid, dont suppose you can help me with that ::P
<Jack3> like install it from the livecd
<flaccid> Jack3: something to keep in mind https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lilo/+bug/13851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13851 in lilo "Grub will not install to XFS Formatted Partition (dup-of: 8058)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8058 in grub "grub-install hangs with xfs root/boot" [Low,Confirmed]
<flaccid> its not on the livecd, but its on the alternate and minimal i think. i've done it but we can look at how
<flaccid> also https://launchpad.net/bugs/156999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156999 in ubiquity "Failed LILO support for XFS filesystem in installer" [Medium,Triaged]
<flaccid> Jack3: please see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/37560
<Jack3> eek the link on that page doesnt work :(
<kevin_> I have just tried to update and teh package manager tells me that it cannot open. There seeems to be a problem with the medibuntu list 5. Can anyone tell me how to remove medibuntu from the sources list using the command line. I cant access the GUI
<Jack3> ah google caught it, yay
<flaccid> kevin_: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack3> flaccid, im still a  little confused, where do i exactly install lilo
<Jack3> over the vista bootloader?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> thats 1 component then the files will go in /boot on your xfs probably
<Jack3> how do i find where that is exactly?
<flaccid> sudo fdisk -l
<Jack3> okay well its on /dev/sda
<flaccid> cool and then the part will be /dev/sdax
<Jack3> and /dev/sda1 is marked Boot, it starts at 1 , Id of 7 and its HPFS/NTFS
<Jack3> then i have /dev/sda2 which is marked W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Jack3> and /dev/sda5 which is HPFS/NTFS
<Jack3> I know I installed Winxp first so its probably sda1?
<flaccid> so you need t make the xfs / linux partition the bootable one
<Jack3> do i use lilo for that?
<flaccid> its in step 4)
<Jack3> and i want lilo to boot from the xfs partition then?
<kevin_> Flaccid, done that....I have the kate editor open, also in another terminal I ran sudo apt-get update and got this: E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)...which is line 56? I am not sure what to do next
<Jack3> flaccid, one problem, wheni open parted and hit print, it only lsits /dev/hde, no other hard drives.. how do i tell it to use /dev/sda
<flaccid> Jack3: yeah because you can't put it on a ntfs or fat
<Jack3> flaccid, so now what?
<flaccid> kevin_: press f11 in kate to show line numbers :)
<Jack3> flaccid, actually whoops i get you
<Jack3> flaccid, still the problem though because /dev/hde is Not my linux hdd
<flaccid> Jack3: sudo parted /dev/hda
<kevin_> tks, I new you could get the line numbers but did notknow which keys  tp  press
<Jack3> its /dev/hdg (hdg1 is XFS, hdg2 swap)
<Jack3> flaccid, thnks
<Deepthought> I replaced nvidia-9700GS with older FX5200; now when I activate restricted driver x-server won´t start; anything I´m overlooking ?
<flaccid> Jack3: you have more than 1 linux partition? you want to boot it on the root linux partition of the linux install which is probably the xfs one right which you say is /dev/hdg ?
<Jack3> flaccid, yeah i just did parted /dev/hdg
<Jack3> im not sure exactly what /dev/hde is haha
<kevin_> deb ftp;//ftp.nerin.net/debian-marillat/ testing main this is line 56, I  think I waaaas trying to get adobe. or something ike that. what shoud I do   now?
<flaccid> kevin_: put a # at the start of the line to comment it out, save then fetch updates
<kevin_> will do
<kevin_> thanks
<flaccid> np
<kevin_> # space, then save and then fetch updatees.
<Jack3> flaccid, okay i got it marked as boot, also did the fdisk command confirmed it is marked now
<flaccid> coolio
<kevin_> thanks the update is progressing
<flaccid> you are on livecd atm?
<Jack3> flaccid, yes im on the livecd, i moved to the next step, and when i get to liloconfig
<kevin_>  
<Jack3> it says sudo:unabled to resolve host ubuntu
<Jack3> sudo: liloconfig: command not foudn
<flaccid> yeah ignore that warning
<flaccid> you have to install lilo first
<kevin_> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kevin_>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flaccid> Jack3: step 1) it is
<Jack3> flaccid, should i do step 7 before step 6 then?
<kevin_> perhaps I did  not save the kate edit ?
<flaccid> kevin_: do you have another package manager running ie. adept or apt-get etc.
<flaccid> Jack3: just install lilo package and keep going
<kevin_> hmmmm.......................will check
<flaccid> kevin_: nope only 1 can use dpkg at a time so you have to close the other one
<Jack3> flaccid, I cant do that apt-get install lilo doesnt work (im connected to internet yes)
<kevin_> Yeagh....................the original message was still on a screen, sorry. trying agian  now
<flaccid> !doesntwork | Jack3
<ubottu> Jack3: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> !info lilo
<ubottu> lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-3.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 355 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<Jack3> flaccid, haha i knew that was coming, anyways it says the package lilo is not availble but is referred to by another package this may mean that the package is missing has been obsoleted or is only availble from another source
<Jack3> E:package lilo has no installation candidate
<flaccid> Jack3: did you run sudo apt-get update first?
<Jack3> flaccid, i should mention im stil chrooted into the mounted xfs FS
<kevin_> welcome100
<flaccid> Jack3: you don't want to do it in that...
<Jack3> flaccid, ah okay, how would i do it then, in normal console?
<kevin_> update running now flaccid, thanks for your help
<flaccid> you can probably just sudo chroot /
<flaccid> kevin_: np
<austin_> Could someone please tell me what the best  way to convert mp3 to oggs are? Oggconvert only allows me to convert one at a time. :(
<flaccid> austin_: soundkonverter
<austin_> Thank you very much. I had to reformat today and  I accidently got rid of my windows disk. Luckily my Kubuntu one was still here. I've used it in the past and enjoyed it, but just didn't use it for a longggg time.
<flaccid> coolio
<austin_> Viruses should be under the dictionary as evil.
<Jack3> flaccid, do i need to do something now that i Have lilo isntalled?
<Jack3> or just continue with the steps
<flaccid> um not sure what you mean, you need to complete the steps to install lilo onto the mbr and hardisk then you reboot. its just like the instructions say
<Jack3> okay
<flaccid> so liloconfig does both of those just like it says..
<flaccid> im doing pretty good for having never used lilo heh well actually i probably did years ago heh
<Jack3> oh noes haha
<flaccid> i only use grub or the freebsd boot loader
<Jack3> ahh
<flaccid> why you use Xfs anyway?
<Jack3> shit
<Jack3> !profanity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profanity
<flaccid> say poo, its probably accepted here as the one you just said is considered a swear word :O
<Jack3> okay
<flaccid> poobums!
<Jack3> well after i installed it and everything, i went and did the mounting/chroot stuff in the steps
<Jack3> and when i type liloconfig its still not found
<Jack3> apparently I need to somehow install lilo on that kubuntu
<flaccid> probably because you are chrooted
<flaccid> let me just check that
<flaccid> ah yeah of course so you can't boot into your linux to install grub on that install first
<flaccid> so lets think how we can access /usr/sbin/liloconfig from within that chroot. hmm
<flaccid> interesting situation
<Jack3> =[
<flaccid> there must be a param we can pass to the liloconfig command
<flaccid> Jack3: hmm come to think of it, if you chroot to the ubuntu install on the hard disk and then sudo apt-get install it, it might work and install it on that system...
<flaccid> give that a shot first
<Jack3> flaccid, thats the problem, when im chrooted i dont get internet access aparently
<Jack3> i tried to run sudo apt-get update under chroot and it failed to resolve all the sources, but works fine ina  normal console
<flaccid> Jack3: ah yes. so d/l the .deb and install with dpkg -i
<Jack3> how would i download the .deb ?
<Jack3> just find it online?
<flaccid> yeah it will be on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> from the looks of it you definately need to be chrooted with liloconfig as it reads fstab. im sure you can install manual and do your own lilo.conf but yeah
<flaccid> eg. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/lilo
<Jack3> okay cool
<Jack3> i take it i have to download all the depency packages too?
<Jack3> actually no, ill just download the packages that apt-get downloaded
<Jack3> so just libc6 lillo and mbr
<Jack3> flaccid, i take it I need to copy all of these over to some directory on the xfs drive
<austin_> This is a stupid question, but I cannot figure it out at all.  How do I make seperate playlists for different albums on Amarok? I've created new playlists, but the same music shows up in each one.
<mrksbrd> austin: click on playlist tab....right click on playlist folder & create separate folders for each
<flaccid> Jack3: yeah like just /tmp on it or something
<flaccid> libc6 will already be on the system iirc
<austin_> I did that. But whatever I put in the first folder shows up in the other ones I make as well.
<Jack3> flaccid, heh yep thats where i just saved em to :;p
<flaccid> so just lilo and mbr pkgs
<Jack3> flaccid, okay, well i already downloaded libc6 just in case
<flaccid> yeah /tmp will be cleared on boot, but if you boot that means lilo worked heh
<Jack3> lol
<Jack3> flaccid, by damn i think its workign
<austin_> I'm about to beat my head against the table since Amarok hates me.
<flaccid> dang
<Jack3> flaccid, okay so i just ran liloconfig, and it says Warning: Your /etc/fstab configuration file gives device UUID=eb2347c4-87ea-4b44-8dcd-44060f62ae0c as the root filesystem device. This doesnt look to me like an ordinary block device. Either your fstab is broken and you should fix it, or you are using ahrdware (such as a raid array) which this simple configuration program does not handle.
<Jack3> flaccid, i should point out that my 4 hdd's (including the xfs linux one) are connected to a PCI Ide card.
<Jack3> flaccid, however my hdd that has winxp and winvista is hooked directly to the motherboard
<mrksbrd> jack3: don't know if this will help.... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-289309.html
<Jack3> mrksbrd, so i fixed it, but now i have a problem
<flaccid> Jack3: you didn't modify the fstab on the mounted fs as per step 2) ie. remove the UUID and use normal dev as lilo does not support it
<Jack3> flaccid, i did so jusut now
<Jack3> and I ran lilconfig and told it to install the bootloader
<Jack3> but it failed because /dev/hdg1 is not the first harddisk
<Jack3> also Fatal: filesystem would be destroyed by lilo boot sector: /dev/hdg1
<Jack3> Warning /dev/hdg1 is not on the first disk
<Jack3> told me to correct /etc/lilo.conf
<flaccid> what values did you give liloconfig?
<Jack3> flaccid, none, i just ran liloconfig like it said
<Jack3> and clicked yes to install bootloader
<flaccid> well i guess it needs to be your first disk ie. primary master
<flaccid> first bios disk basically. maybe change the disks physically
<Jack3> yes sooo doesnt that mean I need to resize like a couple MB from my vista/xp?
<Jack3> oh you think itd be easier to simply put the linux hdd as disk 1?
<flaccid> thats what it is saying. the disk needs to be first not the part/fs
<Jack3> okay, i think i can do that,
<Jack3> flaccid, it would probably be easier to just reintall kubuntu then after that?
<mrksbrd> i think if he does that the mbr will no longer recognize proper order of boot
<mrksbrd> bios will be looking for certain order I think3
<flaccid> Jack3: err that won't help anything and you are simply changing the order of the disks plugged in, you are not changing anything on the disks themselves
<Jack3> flaccid, well okay but id still need to edit /etc/fstab on the linux partition
<flaccid> still i don't know what you have on the mbr of the disk in question...
<Jack3> sicne it would read itself as /dev/hdg which it isnt anymore
<flaccid> yes the logical name will most likely change
<Jack3> flaccid, does the live cd give the option to install lilo? I couldnt find it
<flaccid> no, only the alternate
<Jack3> gah
<Jack3> i suppose i could just use reiserfs intsead of XFS
<Jack3> flaccid, another question, If i change hard disk order, and get grub working, will vista and xp still function normally even though their disk has been moved?
<flaccid> um what is wrong with ext2 or ext3?
<mrksbrd> jack3: thats where i think you will run into prob, may have to redo bootloader.ini
<Jack3> nooo
<Jack3> :p
<flaccid> pfft
<Jack3> flaccid, oh i duno nothin really
<flaccid> if you have not done anything to the windows fs then it will be fine
<Jack3> okay
 * Jack3 hopes
<flaccid> pfft you are doing something for no reason
<Jack3> i read XFS had better performance
<Jack3> probably unneccesary
<flaccid> thats not really a reason heh
<Jack3> lol kinad
<Jack3> kinda
<flaccid> anyway good luck whatever you do
<flaccid> and yeah reiser probably not going to be supported/developed anymore. the creator mr. raiser is jail for mudering his wife
 * Jack3 wikis
<Jack3> holy shiiiiiiii
<Jack3> what a whacko
<mrksbrd> see what women drive u to do....lol
<Jack3> lol or coding linux?
<Jack3> hehe
<mrksbrd> lol
<Jack3> what do you guys suggest?
<mrksbrd> about?
<illmortal_> Does anyone know what sort of app. I need in order to do a little overclocking? I wanna run a few benchmarks, get my hands wet in over clockin..
<Jack3> mrksbrd, filesystem
<mrksbrd> well i would first get rid of windows
<mrksbrd> depends on what u want to do i guess
<illmortal_> <,< I don't use windows.
<illmortal_> I'm on Kubuntu :P
<illmortal_> oh nvm.
<mrksbrd> illmortal_: username messed up again...lol
<Jack3> mrksbrd, i am using tripple boot system for a reason:P
<illmortal_> :p
<flaccid_> i sometimes 4x boot :O
<Jack3> :OooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooO
<mrksbrd> what type of apps u run under windows?
<Jack3> mrksbrd, apps i know how to use under windows and not linux  :P
<mrksbrd> flaccid has more guts than me
<mrksbrd> jack used to be that way.....just have to relearn
<mrksbrd> only windows apps i still run under linux is dreamweaver & photoshop
<flaccid_> ouch i use kate and gimp for that stuff :p
<mrksbrd> i don't know enough code though
<mrksbrd> flaccid still learning gimp @ this point....quite a difference
<flaccid_> oh well 2.4 gimp has awesome selection now
<mrksbrd> have to see what ver i'm running
<mrksbrd> 2.4.5
<mrksbrd> besides in the short time i've been on linux....2 windows dependenies aren't bad.....lol
<geek_> lol
<geek_> mine are HMP and paint.net ;p
<mrksbrd> never heard of paint.net...is it a plugin?
<MooCows> I seem to have no sound in pidgin
<MooCows> and some other things, like Quake3
<MooCows> I believe Quake3 needs to be run as root possible/
<MooCows> ?
<illmortal_> paint.net is part of asp.net
<geek_> no
<geek_> its a .net based programme similar to gimp
<illmortal_> ah.. ok
<geek_> allegedly migel icaza is doing a port, but i haven't seen a usable one yet
<p_quarles> Monopaint, yes -- that's been rumored for a while
<austin_> I want to download custom themes and stuff, along with the things you can put on your desktop that tell the time,weather, stuff like that. But, I don't know what Kubuntu uses. KDE? Gnome?KDE4? Not really sure what all that means, but yeah.
<p_quarles> austin_, Kubuntu is Ubuntu's KDE distro
<p_quarles> the current version can run either KDE 3.5 or KDE 4.1
<austin_> Oh okay.  Thanks.
<illmortal_> yeah KDE4.1 is an eyecandy distro :P
<illmortal_> Kubuntu KDE Remix I believe it's called.
<illmortal_> Pretty sweet... but waitin for it to be a little more stable.
<austin_> I'm not exactly sure which one I have. I Just had a CD sent here not too long ago.
<geek_> then its 3.5
<p_quarles> austin_, it's almost certainly Kubuntu 8.04
<geek_> *3.5.9
<p_quarles> which has 3.5, as geek_ says
<p_quarles> more on monopaint for those interested: http://code.google.com/p/paint-mono/
<austin_> Something such as this would work in english, even though in the screenshots it's another language right?
<austin_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<illmortal_> anyone have a link to some documentation in learning how to over clock safely in kubuntu?
<p_quarles> illmortal_, overclocking safely is a kernel issue; you wouldn't want to limit your query to Kubuntu, since any Linux guide will do
<illmortal_> omfg... sick theme!
<illmortal_> well, over all I just wanna learn how to run benchmarks
<austin_> I followed the guide but the theme didn't install.
<cstegmann> hi, i just installed Kubuntu, with some fiddling around even found out how to connect to my wireless router, but where can i find Synaptic?
<kuresuna> try openning a terminal and typing #sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cstegmann> kuresuna: thanks
<kuresuna> anytime
<emilsedgh> cstegmann: synaptic is in ubuntu, use adept in kubuntu
<vikku> hi all i ran the ./configure to have mplayer install but iam getting following erro :Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h
<SitUbuntuSit> why don't you install it from the command line?
<vikku> thats what iam trying to do
<SitUbuntuSit> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<vikku> i have the .tar.bz2 file
<geek_> SitUbuntuSit: you mean use the package as opposed to build from source ;)
<SitUbuntuSit> you don't need to download and compile it
<SitUbuntuSit> exactly geek_
<geek_> vikku: if you don't know what you're using use the repository version. Building from scratch is an advanced skill that often requires a lot of patience and hairpulling ;)
<vikku> well i need to learn pls ....pretty bored of not knowing how apt-get fixes thing
<SitUbuntuSit> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<vikku> ready to practic  that patience , not that i have not tried it
<illmortal_> Does anyone know how to get klock?
<geek_> vikku: in which case, have you installed build-essential?
<cstegmann> !Adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<vikku> hmmm i thought so ....will install it now
<geek_> also, i'd suggest checkinstall and replacing make install when compiling with the command build install
<geek_> it will make a deb, makes management easier ;)
<geek_> erm
<geek_> checkinstall instead of make install even
<SitUbuntuSit> so geek_ sudo make install? and then you can remove with apt-get remove packagename?
<SitUbuntuSit> sudo checkinstall
<SitUbuntuSit> excuse me
<geek_> SitUbuntuSit: yeah
<geek_> SitUbuntuSit: i RARELY compile stuff but i find it very useful for when i do
<SitUbuntuSit> thanks geek_! Same here, but on occasion, I have to compile. That's a great tip.
<geek_> SitUbuntuSit: sudo checkinstall, then you get a deb, you can install that with dpkg or whtever you use...
<SitUbuntuSit> Better than tracking down fragmented files to remove if you need to remove a package.
<geek_> SitUbuntuSit: also, i use a VM to compile, so i don't need to keep the devel files on my main box.. double win ;p
<SitUbuntuSit> LOL... now I've heard it all!
<geek_> SitUbuntuSit: well, i'm less concerned with time. with a VM, i can not worry about messing up my nice neat system ;p
<geek_> last thing i compiled was the kopete thinklight extention though
<SitUbuntuSit> No, that's great thinking
<geek_> thank you ;)
<favro> bash: man: command not found - where do I go from here?
<geek_> favro: man what?
<vikku> why do we say that compiling from source sould break the system
<vikku> could*
<geek_> vikku: if you don't know what you're doing, you might replace something you need with something broken
<vikku> ok !! , and how does virtualizaion helps ? (and which OS do u suggest to be run upon Ubuntu) ?
<favro> geek_: man anything...
<geek_> vikku: it helps cause you can run everything on a snapshottable system, make sure it works and either make a deb (with checkinstall) or replicate the install on another box
<geek_> it takes a little longer, esp with the latter but you ENSURE the system works
<illmortal_> anyone know how to install kclock?
 * geek_ runs an install of ubuntu identical to what he uses on his laptop on VMware on windows (which also lets me test USB wireless adaptorss before i use them on linux ;p)
<geek_> never got the passthrough to work quite right on linux, but that box runs windows anyway
<vikku> hmmmm
<geek_> (i love my VMware install ;p)
<SPhcT> ..
<favfro> ;
<geek_> ',
<favfro>  |
<geek_> ahh better
<favfro> hehe
 * geek_ hates channels filled with join/parts... ;p
<geek_> ...
<favfro> geek_: in xchat you can right click the tab and select to not show join/parts
<geek_> favfro: i'm on konversation. its just there being so many, and not any actual.. stuff going on
<favfro> geek reading folks joining/leaving leaves alot to be desired ...
<pim_> How would I kill process xxxx?
<pim_> I thought sudo killall xxxx
<furqan> kill -9 process id
<furqan> yes sudo kill
<furqan> sudo kill -9 and then process id
<pim_> what is the -9  parameter?
<furqan> forcefully
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> or from KSYSGUARD
<dwidmann> -9 = KILL signal (as opposed to other signals like TERM)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> you look for the running process, select it with the mouse and press the KILL button
<pim_> will -f also take care of this?
<pim_> it doesn't work strawberry
<pim_> not enough permissions
<pim_> what I did was: sudo apt-get install language-support-de &
<furqan> sudo is to run as root
<pim_> and then it sort of vanished
<furqan> remove & then run
<furqan> it will not vanish
<pim_> I thought the & meant moving it to the background?
<furqan> so it moves in the background and returns the control
<pim_> so how do I recall the process to the foreground?
<igno> fg ... :)
<furqan> fg
<furqan> what is it
<pim_> foreground I guess
<pim_> do I need to specify a program to move to the foreground?
<furqan> fg process id
<pim_> ah, what would be an easy way to see a list of running programs?
<furqan> dont know man
<pim_> ah
<furqan> ps -ef
<furqan> or try top
<furqan> top will be good and u can kill the process there
<favro> sudo top - k to kill with the pid
<furqan> no
<furqan> just sudo top
<furqan> you will get the list of current running processes
<pim_> how can I search the top list?
<favro> ps -e | grep prog name
<furqan> press h for help
<Mojo_risin> hi guys, kio-umountwrapper is broken for me since last update, anyone noticed the same?
<dwidmann> why not just use ps -C?
<dwidmann> wait, I suppose that only helps if you know the whole name :\
<pim_> heh :-)
<pim_> Well I'm off
<pim_> thanks for your help guys!
 * geek_ tends to use ps aux ;p
<fbe__>  hello all and sorry if this is off-topic, but i'm not sure it's distro specific. on kubuntu 7.1 why do I have to run two times vlc in order to it to work on removable devices ?
<fbe__> the first run says "/media/cdrom0 is a folder but a file is expected" ... and from the second try until I remove the media and reinsert again, it's OK.
<fbe__> this is a pity and i've absolutely no idea where to wearch. this is a kioexec problem but don't know where to start ...
<dwidmann> fbe__: just use vlc's file -> open disc dialog instead, that should work reliably.
<favro> fbe__: from what you've said it seems you are trying to open a folder not a file - how are you starting vlc to open the file?
<fbe__> right click on the media that appeared on my desktop bar and open with->vlc.
<fbe__> it works from open disc dialog but i need to make it working directly from the desktop of "open with" dialog
<furqan> how can i map a windows share to the kbuntu box
<iulian_> hello
<iulian_> i have a question
<furqan> everyone has a question here :P
<iulian_> can somebody help me to learn linux
<iulian_> ???
<furqan> good question
<favro> fbe__: afaik you need to right click the icon - select open - then choose a file
<dwidmann> awfully broad topic you've chosen there
<furqan> iulian right?
<favro> iulian_: you need to try to do stuff then ask about what you don't know - or google first to get clues :)
<fbe__> i find an interesting article here about my problem: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/52425-2-problems-suse-10-0-kde-3-5-a.html#post325186
<favro> too late
<fbe__> it seems kde does some magic when thereis no %F%f%u on the command line in the application shortcuts (Menu editor)
<fbe__> someine can confirm this ?
<furqan> anyone know about HP-UX11.11
<flaccid> magic lol
<ZoMBi> e
<favro> bay
<nesw> leaf
<favro> pad
<nesw> thai
<favro>     chicken
<Solidedge> greetings all
<nesw> salutations
<Solidedge> no one seems to be chatting
<nesw> this is true
<jpds> Solidedge: All the chatting is at #kubuntu-offtopic.
<Solidedge> ok thankyou.  new to IRC and new to Kubuntu
<x-X-x> how do i link a shell script to a identical shell script? i mean lets say i have a shell script in /usr/local/games and i want to link in /usr/local/bin to the /usr/local/games shell script, but still be able to use the command in terminal
<x-X-x> ?
<nesw> you could create a symlink. see the "ln" command... (man ln). see the -s option
<favro> x-X-x: ln -s /usr/local/bin/script /usr/local/games/script
<nesw> or add /usr/local/games to your PATH?
<favro> games is in path by default
<favro> $PATH   in konsole
<favro> /usr/games is in path - my bad
<ForgeAus> is it just me or is Wikipedia windows-biased?
<geek_> hmm/
<geek_> it works fine in firefox on kubuntu ;p
<sbucat> geek_: works fine konqueror and opera too , better than firesfoz
<eden06> bit of a puzzle guys, loaded alternate and installed as livecd wont work, on a standard start the pc resets, dropping into a root terminal and running init 5 loads x fine, have disabled any power management to no effect, am on a k8 mobo with an athlon 64 3000+, any suggestions?
<jackyche> test
<xavier__> wenas
<xavier__> que tal _
<ubuntu_> is there a way to install grub again without full install?
<ubuntu_> do see any option
<seller23> hi
<seller23> all
<seller23> any one who want to buy iphones 3gb 16gb 32gb pls pm me
<favro> !ot | seller23
<ubottu> seller23: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Anvil> favro : dont bother, he's been banned from fedora 2 min ago, you should ban him.
<Anvil> until he get his kline
<ubuntuu> need help installing grub
<ubuntuu> on live cd
<ubuntuu> anyone
 * Anvil waves at Sonar_Guy 
<_sam_> how can i log the internet traffic thats going thru my DSL modem monthly?
<_sam_> using Kubuntu firehol and Squid
<hateball> _sam_: Try vnstat ?
<_sam_> installing now..
<_sam_> hateball: what does it do?
<hateball> _sam_: Logs traffic ;)
<seller23> any one who want to buy iphones 3gb 16gb 32gb pls pm me
<hateball> _sam_: man vnstat ;)
<_sam_> thanks, installing it now..
<_sam_> secondly, i have my DSL modem in bridge mode, so am using PPPoE, and "pon ppp0" to start internet, is there a more elegent way
<_sam_> for when internet service is interupted and ppp0 connection goes down
<jackyche> what do you mean "log traffic"?
<hateball> I was assuming purely numbers, no real analysis of the data
<jackyche> i see.....
<jackyche> i think it can be done by saving the traffic first (use tcpdump), than crl_stats. but there should be a simple way for this job
<hateball> jackyche: Could just use Wireshark as well, if you wanted to see everything
<modestillo> bienas
<modestillo> buenas
<michael_love5> hi im new to linux
<modestillo> alguien me puede ayudar? acavo de instalar kubuntu 8.04 , pero cuando activo kompiz fusion desaparece la barra de accion, lo de cerrar, minimizar de la venta, ¿como puedo solucionarlo?
<michael_love5> is this the english chat
<modestillo> sry
<modestillo> well , i can say it in inglish
<michael_love5> no?
<michael_love5> english?
<geek_> yeah it is english
<geek_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<michael_love5> alright
<modestillo> alguien me puede ayudar? acavo de instalar kubuntu 8.04 , pero cuando activo kompiz fusion desaparece la barra de accion, lo de cerrar, minimizar de la venta, ¿como puedo solucionarlo?
<michael_love5> can pleae help me with getting graphics such as the 3d cube on my computer
<michael_love5> i have kubuntu
<michael_love5> is anyone here?
<cheesecake> something is wrong with my installer
<cheesecake> getting error  "There was an error commiting changes. Possible there was a problem...
<cheesecake> what does this mean?
<Dragnslcr> cheesecake- try checking /var/log/dpkg.log
<cheesecake> working
<cheesecake> i just installed kde4 is it suppose to look like kubuntu's default kde?
<cheesecake> or do have to enable it
<Dragnslcr> You can choose a KDE3 session or a KDE4 session from the KDE login screen
<cheesecake> i changed to kde4
<cheesecake> still booting into kde3
<kakalotsai> how to install pigdin in Kubuntu"
<ghostcube> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bdizzle> hi, I'm having problems with compiz-fusion where it is interfering with kwin, causing the title bars to disappear completely around the windows
<ghostcube> bdizzle: #compiz-fusion
<bdizzle> thanks
<aaron__> can someone tell how to change my display res
<aaron__> my screen is clipped
<aaron__> i can see but a small area can i open from shell?
<bdizzle> join #compiz-fusion
<aaron__> can someone tell how to change my display res
<aaron__> i can see but a small area can i open from shell?
<aaron__> :(
<favro> aaron__: try in konsole - xrandr -s 1024x768 - or your res
<aaron__> Unknown option '-s
<aaron__> crap
<favro> haha - from my bash-history - xrandr -s 1280x1024
<aaron__> favro
<aaron__> can you help me please
<aaron__> can i open system settings from konsole
<favro> aaron__: apart from xrandr -s 1280x1024 - try in terminal kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and add your resolution to the screen section
<aaron__> damn menu is clipped
<aaron__> my res is at 1900x1200 but my screen is shrunk
<aaron__> to 1/3 my screen size
<aaron__> i can't see but a small section
<aaron__> all i want to do is open control center change my res
<favro> aaron__: I've had it where the res is 640x480 and hard to use but 1900x1200 would not be hard - can you open a konsole?
<favro> try just xrandr  it will let you know what the res is
<favro> late again...
<bdizzle> hello?
<linux_> hello
<bdizzle> so I've figure out the perfect way to make someone's mind explode
<bdizzle> and to make them lost to all of civilization
<bdizzle> introduce them to Gentoo
<linux_> а ну подскажите мне пиплы фишку
<bdizzle> lol
<linux_> translite Linux ? help
 * ForgeAus wonders when yahoo will add konqueror to its browser list :(
<bdizzle> its russian linux_
<bazhang> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<linux_> bazhang yes
<bazhang> linux_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Ekushey> !bd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bd
<favro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Nyad> !grubsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubsplash
<Nyad> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<Nyad> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<Nyad> :(
<favro> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<DexterF> hi
<coreymon77> !hi | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<abby87> DexterF: hi
<DexterF> nvidia gf9500gt, nvidia 173.xy. started kaffeine. it's all blue, as if red and blue channels were switched or so. what's happening here?
<abby87> hmmm must be an nvidia bug
<DexterF> :(
<abby87> but still have u tried using some other player like vlc?
<DexterF> not yet...
<abby87> kde4 rite?
<DexterF> nope, kde3 with kaffeine 0.8.6 on 8.04 64 bit
<abby87> hmmm
<DexterF> friend has the same hardware setup and hardy64 but an 8800gt. doesn't have any issues.
<coreymon77> gah, why do all of the people with problems have to have 64 bit
<abby87> DexterF: try using some other player if poss
<coreymon77> it makes things so much more annoying
<DexterF> abby87: at it
<abby87> coreymon77: but 64 bit is the future
<DexterF> moment
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> but still
<coreymon77> currently, it makes things annoying
<DexterF> coreymon77: 4gig machine I use for virtualization.
<abby87> ya quad cores outsmart 64 bits
<coreymon77> you are virtualizing linux?
<abby87> man 9500 GT must b awesome 4 gamin!
<abby87> total kickass!
<DexterF> i'm virtualizing everythiong. win2k3, winxp, vista, linux, osx
<coreymon77> cause if you are, the virtualization might be the issue
<abby87> virtual pc !
<coreymon77> whats your actual native os
<DexterF> coreymon77: no, i have the issue on the host with vmware not running at all. no ESX, no Xen
<abby87> i hope its not solaris
<coreymon77> DexterF: is linux the native os
<abby87> hmm
<DexterF> yes.
<coreymon77> okay, thats different, i though you meant you were currently running linux through virtualization, in which case that could of been the cause
<abby87> DexterF: i guess the nvidia drivers for 644 bit must be having some issues
<abby87> *64
<DexterF> abby87: thought crossed me, too, but like I said friend with 8800gt has no problems.
<coreymon77> thats my guess
<coreymon77> DexterF: are you new to linux
<DexterF> ill check out kaffeine and 177 driver
<abby87> any hardware issues?
<DexterF> coreymon77: heh :) started in 1999 with SuSE 6.0. answered? :)
<coreymon77> DexterF: okay, so shouldnt you know by now that 9500gt != 8800gt, hence the drivers for one could cause issues but not the drivers for anoter
<coreymon77> DexterF: shouldnt you know that just because something else works doesnt mean this should too
<abby87> coreymon77: ya even i think tht's the issue
<coreymon77> DexterF: the culprit here are the 64 bit drivers for your card
<DexterF> coreymon77: actually 9500 *is* the same core as 8800 with lesser shader units and clock speed. maybe a higher stepping, given.
<coreymon77> DexterF: different driver
<DexterF> coreymon77: what makes you sure here?
<coreymon77> DexterF: different card, different driver
<coreymon77> DexterF: im not sure, thats just my best guess
<coreymon77> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DexterF> coreymon77: like I said ill give 177beta a shot. don't really want to, but...
<coreymon77> DexterF: another thing you should know
<coreymon77> DexterF: dont use linux betas unless you are a developer
<coreymon77> lol
<DexterF> I've been running Slackware for half a decade, I guess that qualifies me...
<coreymon77> sorry bout that
<coreymon77> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coreymon77> thats my best guess
<coreymon77> DexterF: the best thing to do is try another player such as vlc first
<coreymon77> DexterF: oh, and also check google, thats always a good thing
<coreymon77> i hate it when that happens
<DexterF> bloody hell. works in xine. same engine. ill check wiht the kaffeine crowd.
<DexterF> mplayer ok, too. wtf
<DexterF> ok, ill just put that under "mystery".
<DexterF> nother thing: flashplayer fine in konw, no go in Opera. anyone know how to make Opera handle the 64bit wrapper?
<DexterF> *in konq
<coreymon77> screw opera
<coreymon77> firefox ftw
<DexterF> screw ff
<DexterF> opera ftw
<coreymon77> why?
<coreymon77> opera ftl
<coreymon77> too bloated
<DexterF> BLOATED?
<coreymon77> bloated
<abby87> opera ! huh!
<abby87> safari is good
<coreymon77> opera is above ie
<abby87> after firefox
<DexterF> I've heard a lot of points against Opera, some even valid, but one hing it's not: bloated.
<coreymon77> bloated
<coreymon77> and commercial
<DexterF> but I've been in the ff vs opera fight far too often and it leads nowhere. no point in discussing.
<DexterF> I couldn't care less ablout commercial, I need a computer that gets the job done
<coreymon77> fark
<coreymon77> hate it when that happens
<coreymon77> but ya
<coreymon77> bloated and too commercial
<DexterF> and I still say: to each his own. I like it better.
<coreymon77> of course
<coreymon77> i completely agree
<coreymon77> but its still bloated and commercial
<DexterF> next thing... in kde3 I can't find the sysmon kicker applet. anyone know where it is/went/hides? not ksysguard, the simpler one
<coreymon77> unless "his own" happens to be ie
<coreymon77> then no way in hey
<coreymon77> that must change
<Nece228> does intrepid will include newer ati proprietary drivers?
<coreymon77> i just use ksysguard
<coreymon77> oh you mean the "finally they take their heads out of their asses" support for open source driver systems that ati decided to release
<coreymon77> ?
<Nece228> ?
<Nece228> i dont get your mind
<coreymon77> nevermind
<coreymon77> i doubt that proprietary drivers will be included by default, because they never are
<coreymon77> but they should be easy to get
<Nece228> what will be next ati proprietary driver version and when it will be released?
<coreymon77> no clue
<coreymon77> i gave ati the finger long ago when nvidia showed support for open source drivers
<Nece228> ban coreymon77 please because he dont know answer
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> if told you clearly
<Nece228> :D
<Nece228> im just joking
<coreymon77> ...
<Nece228> no one bans someone of just because some guy says ban him
<coreymon77> i know that
<coreymon77> ive been here longer than you
<JohnFlux_> oh my!
<coreymon77> what?
<DexterF> Nece228: the ati installer from their website can build ubuntu packages that integrate nicely into the apt database. ./install...blah --buildpkg distro/version. check --help.
<coreymon77> or just look here
<coreymon77> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Barbadillo> hi all, i have a problem with dolphin
<DexterF> who hasn't?
<Barbadillo> i can't reach an sftp server
<Barbadillo> eheheh
<Barbadillo> by the shell i can reach it via ssh, scp, sftp, etc.
<charlie> hello
<Barbadillo> even in konqueror i cannot browse via sftp
<Nece228> well im using proprietary driver
<Nece228> but its slower than open source in some operation
<Nece228> like window minimising effect, and when i maximisie window screen wobbles only few frames
<coreymon77> thats because ati are dunces and wont release open drivers for linux
<_6apa6ashk0> hi =)
<Artful> hi, I seem to be stuck in 640x480 after I changed from radeon fglrx to 'radeon'
<coreymon77> *sigh* more ati problems
<Nece228> coreymon77: they really want to release their drivers in open source and theyre working on it
<Artful> changed back to fglrx, but cannot change the res.
<Artful> :-(
<coreymon77> Nece228: its taken them long enough to want to
<coreymon77> Nece228: they just decided that
<coreymon77> Nece228: nvidia has been doing it for years
<Nece228> well no matter, i can use proprietary driver
<Barbadillo> anyone experienced my problem?
<Nece228> but what next version will be of ati drivers?
<coreymon77> !google Barbadillo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coreymon77> !google | Barbadillo
<ubottu> Barbadillo: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Nece228> and how to know which version im using?
<_6apa6ashk0> sorry for my english... i'm not from english-speaking country. have a problem
<Barbadillo> coreymon77: google does not helped me
<_6apa6ashk0> i try to create ad-hoc connecting with microsoft vista
<_6apa6ashk0> wi-fi
<coreymon77> umm, so?
<coreymon77> this is the kubuntu linux channel
<_6apa6ashk0> i config wlan0 =)
<_6apa6ashk0> but ubuntu write like
<_6apa6ashk0> after iwlist wlan0 scan
<Artful> so how do I get back to 1024x768... without reinstalling kubuntu and kde4
<Barbadillo> coreymon77: and so what? youe answered me
<Nece228> why everythink lags horribly when i want record my desktop session
<_6apa6ashk0> interface doesn't support scanning
<coreymon77> _6apa6ashk0: so in other words, you want to connect to a wifi network on ubuntu, right?
<_6apa6ashk0> yes =)
<Nece228> why everythink lags horribly when i want record my desktop session
<_6apa6ashk0> i want to connect directly to other notebook
<_6apa6ashk0> by ad-hoc mode connecting
<_6apa6ashk0> if i not mistake
<coreymon77> _6apa6ashk0: do you know what your network essid is?
<_6apa6ashk0> yes
<coreymon77> okay, and is it encrypted with wep or wpa?
<_6apa6ashk0> i set it without secure options for testing
<_6apa6ashk0> i just have only essid
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> and is your wireless card set up properly (drivers etc)
<_6apa6ashk0> ofcouse
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> this should be easy
<coreymon77> is wlan0 your interface
<coreymon77> or is it something different liek ath0 or ra0 or something like that
<_6apa6ashk0> no.. it's just wlan0
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so, open konsole
<coreymon77> and type this
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetworkessid
<coreymon77> replacing that last part with your network essid
<_6apa6ashk0> i have read about  wi-fi connecting. i did all that was written in articles about it
<_6apa6ashk0> drivers are OK
<_6apa6ashk0> notebook could connect to ap
<_6apa6ashk0> i make ad-hoc connection at win vista
<_6apa6ashk0> but in case when one note with ubuntu and other with vista.. it have trouble
<coreymon77> ya, vistas the trouble
<coreymon77> lol
<_6apa6ashk0> heh
<_6apa6ashk0> i tried to config my wi-fi adapter with utilites like iwconfig, iwlist
<coreymon77> did you just see what i just said
<coreymon77> whats your network essid
<_6apa6ashk0> i write that like you wrote
<coreymon77> just tell me
<coreymon77> what is it
<_6apa6ashk0> hm..
<eddieftw> 'wc
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> how can I write a file allocation table to a disk image please
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: mkfs
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: you want to create a filesystem on a blank partitino?
<JohnFlux_> partition
<__-osh-__> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux_: no im recovering data from a friends usb key
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: oh, well don't use mkfs then
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: fsck ?
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux_: ive dd_rescued the data and now im wanting to mount it
<ActionParsnip> but its missing the fat
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: you'll need a tool scan through the data and attempt to recreate it
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: *to*
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: but if you dd'd it, you should have the fat
<__-osh-__> Quick question. I don't have the kde4-PPA-thingy in my repos, but when I do a search for kde4 a lot of packages show up. Do I still need to add the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux_: thats my point. it doesnt have 1
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux_: so i wanna add one to the image
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: what makes you think it doesn't have one?
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux_: ive tried to mount both the image and the device itself, my system told me
<ActionParsnip> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: google around for tools to help recover data
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux_: i have been hence dd_rescue
<JohnFlux_> ActionParsnip: you need a tool to try to guess at where files are
<Guest54640> Hey, is there a way to resize my linux partiton to free up like 30 gb to install windows on?
<coreymon77> and why would ou ever want to do that?
<psyco> Because I need a windows partiton
<rickest> psyco: download and burn the GParted LiveCD
<psyco> cool. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux_: can yuo recommend one?
<__-osh-__> psyco: have a look at knoppix. that's a wonderful recovery-cd. Got all the tools you need. =)
 * __-osh-__ just realized that that was slightly ot.
<psyco> lol
<coreymon77> or jsut use the kubuntu live
<coreymon77> never failed me
<__-osh-__> coreymon77: Agreed. Kubuntu live is also good. There's just a special place in my heart for that other distro. It has saved me more times than I can count. =)
<uffo> hello how i can run firefox from firefox-bin - do not tell me about install with sudo thing just how to launch firefox
<__-osh-__> uffo: sh ./firefox-bin perhaps?
<__-osh-__> uffo: or just sh ./firefox
<uffo> i unpacked firefox 3 tar.bz2 to documents and where i write that sh./firefox
<__-osh-__> uffo: yeah. just remember the space between the "sh" and the "./firefox"
<uffo> do i write this to console?
<__-osh-__> uffo: yeah. in that directory. or just click on the firefox icon in dolphin.
 * __-osh-__ will now log off to test his new kde4 installation. If I don't come back I must have broken something. =)
<uffo> but i clicked firefox-bin in dolphin but it wants open it with something, i even set permission "is executeable" but nothing
<__-osh-__> uffo: in console, go to the directory with firefox-bin in it. type ./firefox-bin
<HighHo> uffo: clcik the file called "firefox" not firefox-bin
<HighHo> *click
<__-osh-__> uffo: if firefox doesn't start. paste the output to me (perferably through pastebin).
<__-osh-__> uffo: also, if ./firefox-bin don't work. test ./firefox
<uffo> i test, it is on my laptop without internet
<__-osh-__> uffo: then write what it sais.
 * __-osh-__ is now on kde4.1. =)
<uffo> command not found is answer
<__-osh-__> uffo: are you in the correct directory?
<uffo> path is /home/aero/documents/ - there is firefox files extracted
<__-osh-__> uffo: are ALL files under /home/aero/documents? Make sure that the file called "firefox" is in that directory.
<uffo> yes all firefox files like example: firefox-bin, plugins, greprefs, chrome...etc
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, i have kde3 hardy and use ff3 as a browser, nvidia drivers well installed, when i scrool down a page its extremely slow, why?
<__-osh-__> uffo: then try sh ./firefox
<__-osh-__> uffo: Same response?
<uffo> you mean in console i go to this directory and type that
<__-osh-__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: I've heard that nvidia can be very buggy. That might just affect kde4 though.
<__-osh-__> uffo: yes
<uffo> i test
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but i have kde3
<__-osh-__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: not sure. but if the drivers are buggy in kde4 they might be bad in kde3 too?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and its weird cuz when i was using the VESA (generic) drivers it wasnt happening but i had some other probs... now everything works fine but this scrolling issue
<__-osh-__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yeah. odd.
<bdizzle> hi
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> __-osh-__: i'm asking for help, not for sarcasm...
<bdizzle> potentially serious problem. I didn't realize it, but I had left my laptop on after closing the lid. Two hours later, I discovered it still on, rather hot, in my backpack
<__-osh-__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: I'm not being sarcastic. I'm trying to help.
<bdizzle> is there a way to have it automatically hibernate when you close the lid of the laptop?
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿if in the US i bought a DVD burner only to find it not-yet compliant with my ubuntu, can i get a full refund, or do i have to accept the product and wait until linux kernel supports it?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you for your help then
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so what do i do?
<__-osh-__> bdizzle: It should do that. Make sure you configure it to hibernate on lid close. That's a right click on the battery icon.
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: you can return the burner
<bdizzle> ok
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: internal or external?
<__-osh-__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: As I said. I'm not sure as I've never had that problem myself. And debugging proprietary software is kind of tricky (and basically nvidias job). Perhaps try the open-source "nv" driver instead of their official?
<__-osh-__> uffo: No luck?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> when i installed the NVIDIA drivers i had to disable the "nv" ones by putting them in "DISABLE MODULES" otherwise the official ones wouldnt work
<uffo> it shows cant open  sh ./firefox
<uffo> ./firefox
<uffo> it shows cant open ./firefox
<bdizzle> I remember Gutsy having some issues with Hibernation. Has this been resolved with Hardy?
<coreymon77> hibernation works perfectly
<coreymon77> i do it all the time
<bdizzle> ok
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: return for full refund? i love the US!
<__-osh-__> strawbeRRy_fieLd:  Not sure but have a look here. http://tinyurl.com/685j62 quite a lot of things about performance issues and nvidia.
<coreymon77> ...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright thx
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: internal. now it's certain that this is a linux kernel driver problem because many users complained about the same problem on ubuntuforums.org and there are discussions about the burner type on linux.kernel newsgroup.
<__-osh-__> uffo: can't open?
<uffo> yes that it shows
<uffo> in console
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: i have no clue
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: you might have some problems returning it if it has been opened
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: you have no clue if i would get refund?
<__-osh-__> uffo:  write "ls -la firefox" without the quoutes.
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: thats not the point
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: where did you get the burner from
<__-osh-__> uffo: tell me the permissions (-rwx-----) thing in the begining.
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: i'm in mainland china and i bought it from a popular hardware reseller
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> then check the stores return policy
<uffo> what permission jou mean in documents folder properties with right click
<coreymon77> if you can return the burner even after opening the package
<coreymon77> do so
<coreymon77> and you should get a refund
<__-osh-__> strawbeRRy_fieLd: From one of the search results I linked. "2D performance problems with the newer GeForce graphics cards [...] This is especially apparent when rendering complex web pages with Firefox 3..."
<coreymon77> what does it matter if the burner just doesnt work with your computer
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: i got replacement once at that store even though i opened the package of the original machine
<coreymon77> okay, so you can get a replacement again
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: but the problem is not about replacement
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: the burner type is not yet supported by linux
<coreymon77> so you want to return it
<merike> anyone has 8.04 live cd near them (not 8.04.1)?
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: yes, but it doesn't allow return
<coreymon77> why are you asking this in a linux support channel, this has nothing to do with linux
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: only infinite times of replacements
<coreymon77> the fact that the burner wont work ahs nothing to do with returning it
<buckethead> The craftsman of electronics!
<yao_ziyuan> coreymon77: just want to know if stores in the US in general allow full refund in such a case
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<coreymon77> this is pointless
<bdizzle> what is?
<coreymon77> bdizzle: trying to explain this to him
<bdizzle> okay, 99% of stores do not accept open software OR hardware
<bdizzle> so if you've bought it, opened it, its yours
<buckethead> Really? hardware too?
<bdizzle> regardless of any circumstance
<bdizzle> in many cases, yes
<Pici> Please take offtopic conversation elsewhere, perhaps #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a Kubuntu support channel.
<yao_ziyuan> wow
<coreymon77> hardware is sometimes easier
<uffo> i tested that ls -la firefox but it shows cannot access firefox: no such file or directory
<bdizzle> that's capitalism for you
<bdizzle> now then, can we move back on topic please?
<yao_ziyuan> thought america was heaven...
<bdizzle> it used to be, it used to be
<buckethead> Only when your not at the gas pump.
<coreymon77> LOL
<__-osh-__> uffo: then you most probably are in the wrong directory.
 * coreymon77 is actually canadian
<bdizzle> now then, can we continue this convo in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
 * __-osh-__ don't understand why americans complain about gas prices. They've got about half of what I'm paying.
<coreymon77> __-osh-__: so, doesnt mean people cant complain
<bdizzle> the economy doesn't support it and hasn't adjusted. Europe has had 10 years now to adjust to that high of prices. the US hasn't
<uffo> is there GUI way to launch firefox - in windows i extract firefox and click firefox.exe
<coreymon77> __-osh-__: you can complain about a cut hurting even though there are people with much worse injuries in the world
<__-osh-__> Yeah, I know, I know. I just wanted a little sympathy... :-/
<bdizzle> uffo, go to the K-menu, click on internet, then "firefox"
<uffo> btw i have kde4
<bdizzle> oh... not sure
<buckethead> No sympathy here, or deviation from the topic.
<coreymon77> why isnt he using apt btw?
<uffo> no firefox
<bdizzle> try #kde4
<buckethead> uffo: Same idea but it might say 'web browser'
<__-osh-__> uffo: go to the firefox directory. click on firefox.
<bdizzle> #kde4
<uffo> only conqueror
<coreymon77> why isnt he using apt?
<bdizzle> for what?
<coreymon77> firefox
<bdizzle> or do you mean to install it?
<bdizzle> uffo?
<__-osh-__> coreymon77: Didn't want to. He had a local copy that he wants to use.
<bdizzle> I keep forgetting. They got rid of kicker in KDE 4 ... *sigh*
<coreymon77> well apparently this local copy isnt working
<__-osh-__> coreymon77: or she. hart to tell from a nick.
<uffo> i clicked firefox-bin, firefox and run-mozilla.sh
<coreymon77> use apt
<uffo> nothing
<__-osh-__> s/hart/hard/g
<coreymon77> now im going to eat
<bdizzle> hmm, not sure about 4.1. I use 3.5.9 and it works fine
<uffo> even changed permission to is executeable in properties
<bdizzle> I'm sure it works in 4.1, but I haven't used plasma yet
<__-osh-__> I use kde4 and run firefox3 just fine. Installed via aptitude.
<uffo> no internet
<__-osh-__> right. that was the problem.
<bdizzle> okay, so then uffo, go into terminal (or whatever you use) and type in sudo apt-get install firefox3.0
<bdizzle> err, firefox-3.0
<__-osh-__> bdizzle: except s/he doesn't have internet on that box.
<bdizzle> oh... okay
<bdizzle> fun, um, use konqueror for now ... although if you have another computer that is running kubuntu, use APTonCD to install the repos
<bdizzle> otherwise its going to be dependency hell. Its do-able, but its hell to copy files over with a jump drive and manually do everything
<__-osh-__> uffo: If nothing happens when you click on the "firefox" icon then we could see what the problem is by going into console and typing firefox from there.
<__-osh-__> uffo: But then you'll have to be in the correct directory where that file actually is.
<__-osh-__> uffo: Are you absolutely sure that you are in the correct directory in your console window?
<uffo> bdizzle: it showed cannot find package firefox-3.0
<bdizzle> it should be in /usr/bin/
<bdizzle> yeah, that's because the repos haven't been updated
<bdizzle> is this a fresh install?
<uffo> network card is fryed (got cheap core2 laptop) so no internet and it comes multimedia center
<bdizzle> okay, then you're going to have to get a USB network adapter of some kind
<uffo> no i wan install manually like in windows
<bdizzle> I've got a Linksys WUSB54G that works with ndiswrapper (native drivers don't work properly)
<bdizzle> what do you mean "manually install" ?
<coreymon77> uffo: well im sorry to say, too bad
<bdizzle> there is no firefox.exe file to use
<coreymon77> uffo: linux doesnt use exe's
<bdizzle> you have to install all the dependencies first, then install firefox from that
<coreymon77> uffo: this is how you install stuff in linux
<bdizzle> windows uses .dll files, but those are automatically installed when you run setup.exe
<uffo> i know that there is no exe
<uffo> there is .bin files
<coreymon77> uffo: if you want it to work, you have to follow our instructions
<bdizzle> in linux, particularly debian based distros, like *buntu, you have to install the dependencies yourself, then install the program you want.
<coreymon77> you asked for help, we are giving it to you
<coreymon77> uffo: apt does that all for you
<uffo> but i want use firefox like in windows i extract archive and launch
<bdizzle> alternatively, if you have a fast internet connection, as is recommended with linux, use sudo apt-get, or use add/remove programs.
<bdizzle> LINUX ISN"T WINDOWS
<bdizzle> you have to break that idea first if you are going to use it
<coreymon77> uffo: heres something you are going to have to accept
<uffo> but it should handle portable software
<coreymon77> uffo: LINUX IS NOT WINDOWS, THINGS WORK DIFFERENTLY!
<bdizzle> it does, but not the same way
<bdizzle> windows has .exe program files and .dll support files
<bdizzle> *buntu has .deb program files and .deb support files
<coreymon77> linux has programs and dependencies
<uffo> linux has .bin program and .so files is like .dll-s - i have understand it that way
<bdizzle> .bin files means you build it from source
<bdizzle> have you done any programing uffo?
<uffo> no i am not programmer
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> in programming, namely C++ as an example.
<bdizzle> you have to write the program yourself, then save it as a .cpp file, then you have to compile it, then you can run it
<bdizzle> that .bin file is the .cpp file (badly worded, but essentially). it is the instructions that tells that program how to run it
<uffo> i am window user and i know programmings in just what it means and i can use windows filesystem very good level
<coreymon77> uffo: first things first
<bdizzle> LISTEN first
<coreymon77> uffo: youre screwed until you get yourself a working internet connection on that computer
<bdizzle> not necessarily coreymon77
<bdizzle> its possible, but its dependency hell
<uffo> but why i cant install programs offline
<coreymon77> bdizzle: do we really need to go through that
<bdizzle> haha
<coreymon77> bdizzle: you can
<bdizzle> point taken
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> wrong tab
<coreymon77> uffo: you are installing offline, you just need an internet connection to get the program and its deps
<bdizzle> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<bdizzle> if you have a jump drive, you can navigate through this site to find all the packages you need.
<bdizzle> but you must be careful, you have to do it in almost the correct order to get it to work
<coreymon77> bdizzle: you sure you want him to go through this
<bdizzle> its the only way to learn
<coreymon77> oh well
<coreymon77> its your funeral
<uffo> and there is no fully automated packages like windows has installers (i know package .deb windows has .exe .msi
<coreymon77> uffo: yes there is
<coreymon77> uffo: apt
<bdizzle> uffo, you can use apt-get, but that requires a working internet connection
<uffo> and that apt can target offline packs
<uffo> too
<coreymon77> uffo: but just as you need internet to get exes and msi's to install, so do you need apt to get .debs to install
<bdizzle> apt can, but only if you already have them installed on your computer
<coreymon77> uffo: you need to get the .debs from somewhere, which requires internet connection
<coreymon77> uffo: once you have a working internet connection, installing firefox requires one simple command in console
<uffo> i know i have done that with package managers in ubuntu
<coreymon77> look, you dont know how to compile
<coreymon77> so just get an internet connection and use apt
<coreymon77> take the advice or leave it
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> wait, you've used ubuntu before?
<uffo> yes little bit
<bdizzle> okay, kubuntu is the same core, its just different mask on it (ie, the KDE desktop vs. GNOME)
<uffo> and i used package managers to remove, flush, install
<bdizzle> alright, you know how in Ubuntu you had synaptic?
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> in Kubuntu you have Adept. Same damn thing, just different name. You can use Synaptic if you want, but not until you get an internet connection to download the GNOME requirements
<coreymon77> as i said
<coreymon77> youre screwed without internet, so deal with that first
<bdizzle> uffo, do you have some way of connecting that laptop to the internet? even if its a hard-line, it will work. it doesn't have to be wireless
<byteme_> hi all
<uffo> yes but now i want know why linux cannot launch binary files just after extract, why it must integrate software
<byteme_> can I access my store PC with linux from my office out of state like 'pc anywhere'?
<uffo> i understand that driver integrates but software ??
<coreymon77> uffo: it can
<byteme_> it 'looks' like i can, but cant figure it out
<bdizzle> byteme, !ssh
<bdizzle> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<coreymon77> uffo: programs need dependencies met to run though
<coreymon77> uffo: if a dependency isnt met, it wont work
<byteme_> great thanks
<coreymon77> uffo: now you can take a vacation to dependency hell and try and get them all in the right order yourself, or listen to us and use apt
<bdizzle> uffo, while windows is typically "one piece of software to do it," linux is mostly modular, meaning that you can swap out pieces as you see fit
<bdizzle> ie, for me, kubuntu comes with knetworkmanger. Works great for most
<bdizzle> I only prefer to use it with a wired connection. Otherwise, I prefer to use wicd, as I like the interface better
<bdizzle> unlike in windows, which forces you to use its wireless wizard
<coreymon77> which doesnt work anyways
<bdizzle> more often than not, no
<uffo> i know but can i copy these dependencyes to firefox to use it
<coreymon77> uffo: only if you have them installed, which you dont
<bdizzle> which dependencies?
<coreymon77> for ff
<bdizzle> ....
<uffo> do firefox requires some i dont know
<bdizzle> yes, plenty
<bdizzle> uffo, do you have a 2 GB jump drive and about 12 hours to spare?
<uffo> i have dvd-ram disc
<bdizzle> I said jump drive, not cd/dvd-ram
<uffo> no jumpdrive
<bdizzle> its going to take an additional 6 hours on top of that to burn things, and to find new disks each time
<coreymon77> then get a working internet connection or you are SOL
<coreymon77> uffo: what exactly are you using to talk to us btw
<coreymon77> uffo: and whats what, SOL?
<uffo> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to uffo) from coreymon77
<uffo> ?
<coreymon77> uffo: oh, thats to check what irc client you are using
<coreymon77> i though you said you didnt have internet
<coreymon77> then how are you talking to us
<uffo> pidgin newest on billg xp
<uffo> laptop do not
<uffo> but my quadcore has internet
<coreymon77> do you have an ethernet cable anywhere
<uffo> lot of with linksys wrt54gl
<coreymon77> because then you could just use that to get internet on your lappy
<uffo> i told card is fryed
<bdizzle> I need to get me some internet.... but my tube isn't big enough
<coreymon77>  /facepalm@
<coreymon77> youre wireless card is broken
<coreymon77> but dont you have an ethernet port somewhere on your laptop
<coreymon77> bah
<coreymon77> i give up
<uffo> yes but no drivers
<coreymon77> i really dont feel like dealing with this right now
<uffo> looks like i must wait ReactOS, it is only hope for me for simple usage
<bdizzle> linux, especially these days, doesnt work so well without an internet connection
<bdizzle> other than what is installed on that livecd
<bdizzle> which really isn't much
<shadowhywind> hay all whats the system requirements for kubuntu?
<bdizzle> and on a laptop, that wireless card is kinda essential
<RurouniJones> Methinks uffo is a troll, most wired NICs on laptops are supported in Linux
<uffo> hope that kubuntu one day in future supports portable software launching
<RurouniJones> It is only the wireless ones that commonly give problems
<RurouniJones> Plus the other statements are indicative of trolling
<austin_> I was installing games through the add/remove thing. While they were installing, it froze and I had to reboot. Now when I start up, I get a thing saying that my hard drive might be failing and I have to press F1 to continue. Could a crash while installing games really end up killing my hard drive?
<coreymon77> RurouniJones: or just an idiot
<coreymon77> austin_: yup
<RurouniJones> Or that
<bdizzle> uffo, it never will due to licensing restrictions
<RurouniJones> Either way, I would /ignore him and move on with your lives ;)
<coreymon77> austin_: because your hard drive was being written to at the time
<coreymon77> austin_: and then was interrupted
<bdizzle> which is why it doesn't come with Adobe acrobat or Flash or .mp3 support
<austin_> Do you think there's a high chance of my hard drive giving out now?
<coreymon77> bdizzle: you can get those though
<bdizzle> hard drives go out for any reason
<coreymon77> with apt!
<bdizzle> I know you can
<coreymon77> austin_: it could
<bdizzle> but yes, through apt-get
<austin_> I hope not, I can't afford another one. :(
<RurouniJones> austin_: It could be the HHD was already dying and installing the game just pushed it over the edge
<coreymon77> austin_: not for sure though
<bdizzle> sometimes they just don't feel like getting up and working
<uffo> what licencing affects portable software usage
<coreymon77> austin_: how old is the drive
<bdizzle> this stupid thing called copyright?
<austin_> Not too old, but I can't be certain. Is there a way to check?
<bdizzle> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<austin_> It's 180 gigs or so.
<RurouniJones> austin_: There are disk checkers for bad sectors
<uffo> gpl do not block using portable softwares
<coreymon77> well, my laptops drive just died out of nowhere last week
<RurouniJones> I had a brand new drive die in 2 days because it had so many bad sectors I used up the spares quickly
<bdizzle> uffo, define "portable software" for me please?
<coreymon77> lappy was still under warranty though
<RurouniJones> I don't know what the linux proggies are unfortuntaely
<coreymon77> bdizzle: exe's
<austin_> What would I search for to find one? I just started using Linux not too long ago.
<bdizzle> oh
<RurouniJones> bdizzle: I would ignore him, he is probably a troll
<uffo> what is troll
<Dragnslcr> austin_- I doubt that your hard drive is about to fail
<coreymon77> bah, im tired of this, im going away for a while
<uffo> explain
<coreymon77> !troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
 * bdizzle facepalms
<bdizzle> I have class to go to, later all
<RurouniJones> austin_: Are you linux only or do you have dual boot with windows
<uffo> troll ? trolltech qt4 i know
<austin_> I only have Linux, I had to format and I accidently got rid of my windows cd.
<coreymon77> uffo: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/troll_(internet)
<Dragnslcr> austin_- if your computer locked up, the operating system has to check the hard drive for inconsistent data (i.e. stuff that didn't get fully written to the disk before it locked)
<Dragnslcr> austin_- this isn't unique to Linux, either. Windows will do the same thing
<RurouniJones> austin_: your HDD manufacturer might have a disk diagnostic utility that will run from freedos or a floppy or something
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: have him do a fschk
<austin_> I was just installing like a gig or so of games. Then at about 19% it froze and wouldn't unfreeze so I had to reboot.
<uffo> i do not post offtopic i post about kubuntu (read what troll was from wikipedia)
<austin_> This feels like a stupid time to say this, but I love how you just have to search through stuff on that progam to automatically download and install it.
<austin_> Instead of looking over the internet.
<coreymon77> austin_: you'll get used to it
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- yeah, I think that's it's telling him it wants to do when it boots
<austin_> How do you do a fschk thing?
<Dragnslcr> austin_- it should have done it automatically when you rebooted (or at least said "Press [some key] to run a check"
<tangirehv> hello guys
<austin_> Oh, I'll reboot in afew minutes to see what my other choice was.
<tangirehv> how can I use prtable apps with Ubuntu?
<tangirehv> portable*
<RurouniJones> as in http://portableapps.com/ portable apps?
<tangirehv> yes..
<RurouniJones> You could try wine
<austin_> Be right back, going to go check it out.
<RurouniJones> but those portableapps are windows portable apps
<RurouniJones> as in "Any windows machine"
<RurouniJones> NOt portable between different OSes
<coreymon77> RurouniJones: he wants to install firefox without using apt, from source, without an internet connection
<tangirehv> i mean analogical linux apps
<coreymon77> and is complaining than the firefox .bin file that you can download from mozilla's site wont work
<tangirehv> like ubuntuapps.com or smt
<coreymon77> without the deps
<coreymon77> RurouniJones: oh sorry, that was the other guy, the troll person
<uffo> yes friend wants know this too, i messing currently with that kubuntu
<RurouniJones> Aye, that was uffo coreymon77
<RurouniJones> tangirehv: There is currently no similar project in linux
<RurouniJones> however if you wanted you could install an entire linux operating system on a USB stick
<RurouniJones> and install the apps on that USB'd linux install and take it wherever you wanted
<coreymon77> RurouniJones: it would be very hard to do something like that with linux programs due to the fact that you would need all of the dependencies aswell to run
<tangirehv> yes.. that could be possibility
<tangirehv> but thos dependencies are horrible yes
<RurouniJones> tangirehv: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<coreymon77> i personally just use sync extensions with firefox such as foxmarks so that i can sync all of my stuff wherever firefox is
<uffo> maybe future brings better softwareusability
<coreymon77> tangirehv: not really, apt takes care of them all
<coreymon77> as long as you have a working internet connection, its very easy
<RurouniJones> just install your ubuntu distro of choice on a USB stick, install all the apps you want with apt-get and away you go
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- have you tried looking at the README or INSTALL files that I assume come with the download?
<coreymon77> uffo: maybe the the 1990's brings the internet
<uffo> but windows can be used without ninternet why linux cannot
<uffo> internet
<coreymon77> uffo: you once you get the .debs you can install it offline without internet
<coreymon77> uffo: just like an msi
<tangirehv> well.. the word "install" is bothersome itself.. there should be no install. i just copy app into apps dir and remove it when i want it. that it
<Dragnslcr> uffo- of course Linux can be used without an active Internet connection
<coreymon77> uffo: but just like in windows, you need internet to get the msi file in the first place
<uffo> yes yes but is there firefox .deb
<uffo> for offline
<uffo> usage
<coreymon77> yes
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- and what happens when you try running the binary?
<coreymon77> you just need to get its dependency debs long with it
<tangirehv> it should run
<tangirehv> directly
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: prob another dependency problem
<uffo> offical firefox pange do not deliver .deb olny tar.bz2
<uffo> page
<Dragnslcr> uffo- of course, since Firefox works on any Linux system, not just Debian-based systems
<coreymon77> uffo: because only debian-based systems use debs
<uffo> is there link to download .deb in my windows to move it dvd
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- did you extract the bz2 file and try executing the firefox binary?
<austin_> Primary master hard disk S.M.A.R.T status bad. Warning: Immediate backup your data and replace your hard disk drive. A failure may be imminent.
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: he doesnt have a working internet connection and has some sort of problem with using apt
<RurouniJones> uffo: Before you say another word, go and read about apt-get and package management in general
<Dragnslcr> !aptoncd | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<tangirehv> and why they still use the inconvenient tar.gz/bz2 achiving.. and why not 7-zip?
<austin_> I wasn't able to do a check thing, it didn't give me the option.
<austin_> But that's what it says at start up.
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- which of course raises the question of what good Firefox will do
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: he doesnt have the deps for ff, so its not gonna work without
<RurouniJones> Linux installs programs in a different, and in my opinion, much better way that windows
<HighHo> uffo: If you dont want to download things a good start would be using the kubuntu dvd to start off with, you can download it free or purchase it for a fair price
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: who cares
<uffo> ubottu: can i create dvd in windows too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- because gzip and bzip2 are far more available on Linux systems
<tangirehv> but 7zip is open source also
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- that's great, but it isn't nearly as common
<RurouniJones> But it hasn't been enshrined in UNIX usages since the old days
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: he needs to get aptoncd on a windows computer
<RurouniJones> if I give you a tar.gz file and you run linux I know you will be able to open it
<tangirehv> well. ok. let that archiving be, but..
<coreymon77> and then burn the disc on windows and then use the disc on linux
<uffo> yes
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- that should be exciting
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: i know
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: i said it would be much easier to just get another damn wireless card
<RurouniJones> or just plug in the wired
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: but he wants to make an argument
<tangirehv> can i do with the firefox on linux on the same way as on windows..  just exctract it and run it
<Dragnslcr> Or another Ethernet cable
<coreymon77> tangirehv: no
<tangirehv> why?
<coreymon77> tangirehv: do this
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- Mozilla has a binary package available for download
<coreymon77> tangirehv: sudo apt-get install firefox
<coreymon77> tangirehv: type that in konsole
<RurouniJones> Or just use the package manager
<tangirehv> but.. sudo  apt-get extract-run firefox?
<coreymon77> tangirehv: no
<coreymon77> tangirehv: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dragnslcr> Well yeah, but he seems to be irrationally opposed to using apt
<coreymon77> tangirehv: just that
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: thats the other guy
<Dragnslcr> I thought that was both of them
<coreymon77> tangirehv: type that into konsole
<Guest36573> hi
<tangirehv> or just sodu run firefox.tar.bz2?
<Guest36573> short question
<coreymon77> tangirehv: just do what i said
<RurouniJones> no tangirehv, EXACTLY waht coreymon77 typed
<Guest36573> irc://chat.freenode.net/#elisa i have link like this, how can i connect to it?
<tangirehv> ok
<Guest36573> what part of this is server
<coreymon77> tangirehv: sudo apt-get install firefox
<RurouniJones> the chat.freenode.net is the server
<tangirehv> but where does it saves it preferences?
<Dragnslcr> Guest36573- /join #elisa
<KRF> Guest36573, /join #elisa
<KRF> meh
<coreymon77> tangirehv: just do it!
<Dragnslcr> W00t! I win!
<tangirehv> ff i mean..
<coreymon77> tangirehv: dont worry
<RurouniJones> tangirehv: We are a help channel, we help people, just do us a favour and work with us...after Firefox is installed we will tell you where settings are saved etc
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- ~/.mozilla
<tangirehv> dows firefox put it setting in the firefox.tar.bz2 when i do the command: sudo apt-get install firefox?
<tangirehv> does*
<Dragnslcr> No
<tangirehv> setting*
<tangirehv> settings*
<Dragnslcr> You don't need the bz2 file if you're installing from the repository
<RurouniJones> the tar.bz2 file is utternyl not needed. We are not installined from it, you can delete it and not care
<Guest36573> by the way, can you tell me if it is possible to controll my laptop with IR pilot?
<Dragnslcr> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Dragnslcr> That's not what I wanted
<tangirehv> ok, but i dont like this sodu stuf.. why could there be just some other utility like judo, just type the command: judo run firefox and that it?
<uffo> where to download .deb file for my kubuntu 8.04, no sudo things
<Dragnslcr> Guest36573- might have to ask Google
<tangirehv> sudo*
<Guest36573> Dragnsclr - i tried
<coreymon77> tangirehv: no
<coreymon77> tangirehv: just do what i said
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- because you need to be an administrator to install programs
<tangirehv> why isn't there such utility?
<Guest36573> i stopped at chosing device
<coreymon77> tangirehv: all sudo means is that you are running it with root privileges
<tangirehv> but i don't need to be admin to run programs
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- it prevents unauthorized programs from being installed
<Guest36573> what should i choose as a device?
<coreymon77> tangirehv: you need it to install though
<coreymon77> tangirehv: we are here to help
<Guest36573> "/dev/irda0" or something?
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- no, you don't, but to install them you do
<coreymon77> tangirehv: run this command
<coreymon77> tangirehv: sudo apt-get install firefox
<coreymon77> tangirehv: just do it and thats all
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- after it's installed, you can run Firefox without being root
<tangirehv> stupid system :S
<coreymon77> tangirehv: after its installed you can run firefox from the start menu
<Dragnslcr> Guest36573- I honestly have no idea, sorry. I don't have an IR receiver hooked up to my computer
<Guest36573> ok no problem
<uffo> now i use root account, where i can get firefox3.0.deb file without sudo thing
<coreymon77> tangirehv: you see, he cooperates
<coreymon77> sudo means nothing
<coreymon77> apt-get is the thing you have an irrational fear of
<Daisuke_Ido> uffo: then you're not very bright.
<Guest36573> uffo -> which ubuntu do you use?
<Guest36573> and in what architecture?
<uffo> kubuntu 8.04 kde4 remix
<Daisuke_Ido> shoulda known :)
<uffo> core2 duo laptop x86
<Guest36573> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox
<Guest36573> on the bottom you will se links
<coreymon77> Guest36573: he doesnt have all of firefox's deps, without them even the deb wont install
<uffo> Guest36573: thanks now something starts moving
<tangirehv> lets discuss about portability of programs on linux
<Guest36573> coreymon77 sudo apt-get -f install will help (?)
<coreymon77> Guest36573: they wont use apt!
<tangirehv> and no single word on sudo or judo or whatever that crap is..
<RurouniJones> Lets make it simple tangirehv. In the sense that you want it, equivalent of portableapps.com - They don't
<RurouniJones> It doesn't exist, zip, nil nada
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- everything that comes from the Ubuntu repositories will work with Ubuntu. Any other issues of portability are off topic for this channel
<tangirehv> sudo nahui
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: get over it.  sudo exists, get used to it.
<uffo> and do i download these all red dependencies then is ready to install
<coreymon77> yup
<uffo> firefox 3.0
<uffo> ok i start
<coreymon77> thats exactly what apt is doing
<tangirehv> but explain me why tehere isnt any portable systems?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you don't like it, use another distro that will let new users screw their systems by allowing them to run as root so they don't feel slightly inconvenienced
<coreymon77> BECAUSE LINUX IS NOT WINDOWS!!!!!
<coreymon77> FOR SHITS SAKE WHY WONT YOU GUYS GET THAT THROUGH YOUR DAMN THICK SKULLS!
<tangirehv> judo or karate or something
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: you're obviously coming to linux with a windows mentality
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- you haven't defined "portable"
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa
<RurouniJones> Dragnslcr: He wants http://www.portableapps.com for linux
 * Daisuke_Ido hands corey a coffee
<kkathman> yah whoa
<Daisuke_Ido> kkathman: i feel his frustration, however
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: how long have i been helping out in this channel
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: how many years
<kkathman> yeah but, still thats CoC violation big time
<Daisuke_Ido> a long time, i know
<Dragnslcr> RurouniJones- run programs without installing them?
<kkathman> and he knows :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the first time i've seen something like that
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: have you ever seen me do that before
<Daisuke_Ido> which is why i said whoa
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: have you ever even seen me get angry
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<coreymon77> exactly
<uffo> wait wait i found word from google: you can build a deb package with all included dependencies
<RurouniJones> Dragnslcr: Basically
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<RurouniJones> I suggested WINE as his only possibility
<uffo> someone should do these
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: this is why i swore
<uffo> full packs too
<RurouniJones> Runt he windows portable apps from the USB key through WINE....but well, you can see the problems
<Daisuke_Ido> uffo: and add tons of overhead to every program?  that's retarded.
<Dragnslcr> RurouniJones- well, Linux isn't Windows, so technically you don't have to "install" programs, since there's no stupid registry
<coreymon77> ive been dealing with this for the past hour and a half atleast
<tangirehv> portable in my definition: is application that can run from it's directory and save all it's preferences or files into the same directory where it runs from. that way the application will not pollute my system and my system is always clean and secure and working
<Daisuke_Ido> how about you just use sudo, and get on with it
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: what he needs it the deps
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you're a very clever troll
<RurouniJones> Jury is out on that one Daisuke_Ido
<kkathman> coreymon77,  I'd do a preemptive damage control to those that review the logs if possible...yanno just to maybe diffuse things :)
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- Linux doesn't quite work that way. Applications are installed to a common directory, and an individual user's settings are saved in their home directory
<coreymon77> kkathman: and who are they
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- unlike Windows, Linux is designed to be a multiuser system
<kkathman> coreymon77,  hmm,  yanno the typical peeps I'd imagine
<coreymon77> kkathman: what, like ridell and the like
<rickest> tangirehv: how do different users have different settings then?
<kkathman> coreymon77,  prolly a good start yeah...its prolly no biggie
<coreymon77> kkathman: i know, they know me around here, and im trusted
<tangirehv> well.. it keeps different profiles in it's directory
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: what does?
<kkathman> coreymon77,  yah I know.
<tangirehv> so that the whole application with it's s*it is in one place
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: that.  isn't.  how.  it.  works.
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- yes, but those profiles belong to each user and are located in each user's home directory
<Daisuke_Ido> am i speaking slow enough?
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- might need to slow down a bit more
<tangirehv> but let the user chose where it wants to save settings!
<Dragnslcr> No, you don't
<Dragnslcr> Just let Firefox save its settings in your home directory
<uffo> once i installed software and it updated dependencies too (when i tried ubuntu) then there was one software that replaced newer libs, after that ubuntu died - because of that i do not like shared libraries
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- you need to understand that Linux is designed to be a multiuser system
<mizipzor_> in kde4, when right pressing the keyboard layout configurator and selecting "configure", no matter what layout i choose, its a dvorak layout... i can see that because of it hints the command that will be executed... however, i cannot change the command... anyone knows why? and how to fix?
<tangirehv> and when i want to remove firefox, i have to go through millions of directories until i get it wiped out
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- unlike Windows, you don't have to worry about stepping over other user's settings
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: NO, you have to apt-get remove firefox, then delete .mozilla/firefox in each user's home
<coreymon77> btw, to anyone that might have been offended by that earlier outburst, sorry bout tha
<coreymon77> t
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- well, that's why you'd want to use apt
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not the end of the world, it won't kill you
<RurouniJones> mizipzor_: #kubuntu-kde4
<mizipzor_> RurouniJones: got it, thanks
<tangirehv> buty does the apt-get remove 100% remove firefox, leaving no traces?
<tangirehv> but*
 * Dragnslcr wishes that I wouldn't get permanently banned for telling him to run rm
<RurouniJones> tangirehv: Everything but each users local settings in their home directories
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: i'd back you up...  but probably wouldn't help
<coreymon77> lol
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- I believe apt-get remove leaves behind settings files, and apt-get purge removes everything
<Daisuke_Ido> and is removing firefox something you're going to be doing on a regular basis?
<tangirehv> and when i use multiple programs.. many many programs.. well, what happens to my home directory? i can't find anything useful there anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> hey, i need to use a browser!  better install firefox!  oh, i'm done, uninstall now.
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: it's actually organized logically.
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- most settings are stored in directories that start with .
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're going to continue trolling, stick with windows.  if you actually want to learn HOW linux works, and maybe understand WHY it works that way, stick around.
<RurouniJones> and those directories are hidden unless you specifically choose to view them
<Dragnslcr> e.g. .mozilla
<coreymon77> my home folder is very organized
<Daisuke_Ido> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Daisuke_Ido> read that
<uffo> if apt get could open offline packages then i would happy with that
<Daisuke_Ido> before you say anything else.
<tangirehv> well.. then linux itself is bulls*it
<tangirehv> and we need another op-sys
<tangirehv> like reactos :)
<RurouniJones> Ok tangirehv, thanks for your opinion, we recommend you go back to windows and leave the channel. bye bye
 * RurouniJones waves
<coreymon77> tangirehv: we are here to help out with how to work linux, if you do not want our help, fine
<coreymon77> tangirehv: but dont argue with us
<tangirehv> you should also get back to your sudo and don't disturb discussion about future op.sys and application logic
<RurouniJones> Just say goodbye everyone
<RurouniJones> tangirehv should be leaving now
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: if you don't like it, go elsewhere.
<coreymon77> tangirehv: thats not the topic of this channel
<coreymon77> tangirehv: this channel is support, not arguing
<tangirehv> hmm..
<tangirehv> i'm not arguing..
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm convinced you're here purely to start a fight, and that's not tolerable.
<tangirehv> i want to make this better
<Dragnslcr> uffo- you can use apt offline. I already pointed you to AptOnCD
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: no, you want to make this windows
<kkathman> this isnt the channel for that
<tangirehv> thing better*
<Daisuke_Ido> it isn't.
<Daisuke_Ido> so go read the link ubottu pasted, and use it as it is (it may change in the future), or go back to whatever os you're trying to make this into
<tangirehv> and how to you hope to spread kubuntu or ubuntu with it's mountain monkey interface?
<kkathman> this is a support channel, not suggestions on functionality - try another channel for that or feel free to add comments/suggestion to the development/bug system
<uffo> in synaptic (and kde package) there should option to open .deb file, i know there is open repo cd but i do not know how to do simple repo cd with selected programs
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: could you clarify that?  mountain monkey?
<rickest> tangirehv: you're suggestion boils down to making /bin world writeable.  that's about as wrong as it gets
<tangirehv> well i was meaning the gmone which is mountain monkey in my native language
<tangirehv> gnome*
<kkathman> this isnt exactly a gnome support channel either
<coreymon77> kkathman: pm
<Dragnslcr> uffo- you don't need to use Adept to install .deb packages. You can just right-click and select install
<RurouniJones> Just /ignore him guys
<Dragnslcr> uffo- or use dpkg from the shell
<RurouniJones> This is clearly troll territory
<Daisuke_Ido> RurouniJones: i'd have to agree, i've already got him ignored
<tangirehv> well.. i ask: how to you hope to spread ubuntu when it's inconvenient for users?
<snarkster> tangirehv: there are a LOT of ubuntu users
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i lied
<rickest> I don't think he came to troll.  He came in and made a really stupid suggestion that he's only thought about for 5 minutes and now he's getting defensive because it's obvious how stupid his suggestion is
<coreymon77> rickest: no
<uffo> kde4 do not have install with right click, currently i download firefox requred libs from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox-3.0
<uffo> i try when completed
<kkathman> tangirehv,  you are one opinion of course, many people contribute to the community and help out...perhaps you'd like to help?
<tangirehv> my suggestion is NOT STUPID
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: it's not inconvenient, it makes sense.  ever wonder why windows is so full of holes and so easy to exploit?  part of it is because ANYONE can write ANYWHERE.
<coreymon77> rickest: he asked for help about something, we gave him an answer, he refused our help and startd arguing about it
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: yes, yes it is
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, it's the stupidest thing i've heard since the last commercial for Disaster Movie
<tangirehv> how?
<tangirehv> what's wrong with it?
<Daisuke_Ido> read what i said
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: easy buddy
<Daisuke_Ido> it's fundamentally unsafe
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: thats not the issue
<rickest> coreymon77: no
<snarkster> tangirehv: tho i didnt hear you suggestion please understand that switching to linux is a conscience choice and youll just have to learn like we all did.. If you were a windows user and someone told you to use a macintosh youd be lost.. same with linux
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: the issue is that he came asking for help and then refused our suggestions saying they are stupid and inconvenient
<tangirehv> and is it safe when i let sudo to install any crap?
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- if you trust the source of the package, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: at least if you have to use sudo, you can see beforehand what is being installed
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- which is why you should always use the official repositories
<Daisuke_Ido> without that, things could be installed without your knowledge - malicious things even
<melen> Does anyone know if it is normal to have cron.daily, cron.d, cron.hourly, cron.weekly and cron.monthly directories in the /etc/ folder if i have never programmed any tasks to be run? Thanks
<tangirehv> but when i have an offline repository?
<Dragnslcr> melen- yup
<Daisuke_Ido> melen: they're there by default
<Dragnslcr> melen- they're probably empty, or have one or two system tasks
<mizipzor_> how do i manually "save a session"? it seems that my sessions arent restored
<Daisuke_Ido> tangirehv: doesn't matter, root access (or superuser, sudo) is still required
<Daisuke_Ido> that's how it is
<rickest> so instead of backing up /home/my_name I should have to look all over the distro /bin directories?  absurd
<tangirehv> jep
<Dragnslcr> rickest- to do what?
<melen> thanks everyone
<Daisuke_Ido> rickest: what?
<tangirehv> at least i have everything in one place.. not scattered around my system
<rickest> tangirehv: if personal settings were saved in app directories.  That's reason #2, the first was those directories aren't world writeable
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: nvm, he was explaining
<Dragnslcr> rickest- /bin only contains executables that are easily replaced from the repositories
<uffo> someone one day should create offline repo creator gui for windows in qt4 c++
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Dragnslcr> Oh
<Dragnslcr> Oops, sorry rickest
<rickest> Dragnslcr: np, apparently I confused a couple  :)
<Dragnslcr> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<RurouniJones> We already tried that
<tangirehv> well.. anyway, i keep waiting for reactos though.
<RurouniJones> He didn't listen, or understand, or both
<uffo> APTonCD wont run on windows
<Daisuke_Ido> uffo: what?
<uffo> that repo creator
<tangirehv> currently there is not possible to create any IT infrastructure on ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> it's for ubuntu, what the h*** does windows have to do with it?
<snarkster> what are you talking about
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: his linux box doesnt have internet access apparently, busted wifi card
<Dragnslcr> tangirehv- maybe if you don't know anything about IT administration
<coreymon77> snarkster: hey there, can we help you
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm off top offtopic, my brain hurts now
<tangirehv> i know well and i know it is not quantum-crack safe
<Daisuke_Ido> to*
<snarkster> nah im listening and chiming in about tangirehv and everyones else discussion..
<Dragnslcr> And no, we haven't figured out what use Firefox will be on a computer without a network connection
<melen> Hello. I was looking at my system logs, auth.log and saw something weird. I am the only person with the password to a root account on ubuntu 8.10 on my computer. THere are others who know the password for a limited account though. The thing is i saw the following log http://pastebin.com/d298be6d3 and these events occurred at times I was not even home, where I have my pc. DId someone login as root or do something strangE? thanks
<coreymon77> snarkster: if you need help we can ignore him
<snarkster> nah I dont need help..
<snarkster> Im on kde4.1 anyway
<Dragnslcr> melen- look like cron jobs being run
<RurouniJones> melen: Looks like automated cron jobs
<RurouniJones> scheduled tasks
<Daisuke_Ido> yep, every hour
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing special :)
<coreymon77> in other words, youre fine
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: we can ignore him anyway :)
<Dragnslcr> I dunno what would be scheduled for 17 after every hour, but whatever
<snarkster> Im perfect thank you.. listening to jams on amarok and relaxing in the cool a/c
<coreymon77> okay
<snarkster> are you ok coreymon77
<snarkster> lol
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> had a little outburst due to these trolls earlier, but i apoligized and everythings fine
<hudnix> I know this may not be the best place to ask, but does anyone know where I can get an ubuntu version that will install as a paravirtual guest under xen instead of full virtual?
<snarkster> outbursts are good they releave stress.
<snarkster> wow
<coreymon77> hudnix: does regular ubuntu not work?
<snarkster> what is paravirtual
<snarkster> new term
<Dragnslcr> hudnix- I know it's possible, since we do it at work, but I didn't set it up so I don't remember exactly how
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: i would think regular ubuntu would work, wouldnt it
<coreymon77> ?
<Dragnslcr> hudnix- I thought the Xen management console had an option to create new Ubuntu guests
<hudnix> paravirtual -> the guest has kernel mods that allow it to share resources and run faster
<hudnix> full virtual - the guest doesn't know about virtualization
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- Xen is a bit weird. I don't think it uses normal disc images for installation
<hudnix> Yes, I can install it full virtual, but it doesnt recognize the ISO as valid for paravirtual.
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: then wouldnt it have its own way of converting the normal images to its wierd images
<snarkster> can the ubuntu xen run windows?
<Dragnslcr> coreymon77- yup
<coreymon77> hudnix: i am completely unfamiliar with xen paravirtual, maybe google can yield some results
<coreymon77> ?
<hudnix> I tried google first, it seems either no one else has this problem or no one else cares :)
<Dragnslcr> I'm pretty sure that Ubuntu is an option when you create a new guest in Xen
<coreymon77> hudnix: does xen have a website, or some sort of other manual
<coreymon77> ?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think we had to do anything special for it
<hudnix> Dragnslcr: yes, it is, but only in full virtual mode.
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Dragnslcr> I'll take your word for it. Like I said, I didn't do the setup, I only know that we have it
<Dragnslcr> You might have better luck on Xen's message boards
<hudnix> I'll try that, thanks
<coreymon77> hudnix: check their site, maybe they have help files
<uffo> i got a atheros wifi card from local friend ang kubuntu installed now net works but Adept get cannot check repos, it tries to download something but then comes kde crash report
<coreymon77> uffo: whats the report
<snarkster> what about sudo apt-get update
<coreymon77> uffo: hes right
<uffo> i launched again now shows waiting for headers, now comed copy file in progress, (i saw it wanted some tmp file) then is closed, not adept mannager but some strange sub downloading software i dont know
<coreymon77> uffo: do sudo apt-get update first
<uffo> ok i try in konsole but there is 2 consoles ? whitch is best
<uffo> 1 konsole terminal program and 2 konsole/kde3 terminal
<snarkster> makes no difference
<uffo> ok
<snarkster> uffo what happened?
<snarkster> OT: have any of you seen the The Watchmen Trailer??
<uffo> damn it cannot do sudo, i checked i dont know why but it do not find (wifi card) my router is online, how i can fix that it finds net (drivers is installed it shows propertary drivers in use and they work)
<coreymon77> sudo has nothing to do with internet
<uffo> do i need newer driver
<uffo> i need wifi card to work first
<coreymon77> sudo stands for super user do
<coreymon77> it runs the command with admin privileges
<uffo> i know it makes superuser
<coreymon77> uffo: i can help you with that
<coreymon77> uffo: so you still cant get on the internet with that card?
<uffo> wifi card cannot find wrt54gl
<uffo> my friend told it works
<uffo> atheros card
<coreymon77> what card exactly
<coreymon77> model company?
<engineer> aka brand
<uffo> wait i check, i open my laptop again
<coreymon77> and card model
<engineer> lol
<engineer> lspci
<engineer> lspci | less
<engineer> no need to open
<coreymon77> i know what that will say
<coreymon77> it will jsut say atheros communications
<coreymon77> thats what they all say
<hardy> Hi, what is the conf file to change the layout of the keyboard in kde?
<coreymon77> hardy: no need to edit that
<coreymon77> hardy: just do it graphically
<coreymon77> hardy: go into system settings
<coreymon77> hardy: look through there, you will find keyboard layouts
<hardy> coreymon77: I am using Intrepid and the GUI is not working
<coreymon77> what do you mean
<coreymon77> x isnt working?
<micromentor> \quit
<snarkster> coreymon77: I think he means the keyboard config GUI isnt workin
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> uffo: any word on what the card is?
<SitUbuntuSit> is there still an ubuntu+1 channel?
<SitUbuntuSit> hardy, you might want to try there
<uffo> i did not opened laptop instead i searched clues from windows drivers and found Atheros AR5001
<uffo> that is currently in
<uffo> friend gave windows drivers together with card
<coreymon77> okay
<hardy> coreymon77: yes kcontrol and kde-systemsettings are not installable now. SitUbuntuSit: I already asked in ubuntu+1 but no one knows
<uffo> hardware tool in kubuntu says it is okay, but it is not
<coreymon77> there is a huge thing to get this working natively, but no point
<uffo> knetworkmanager shows no active device
<coreymon77> we're gonna use ndis
<SitUbuntuSit> hardy, I understand. No problem, wasn't discouraging asking here, just thought those guys would be more knowledgeable :)
<coreymon77> alrighty then, this is wha you should do
<coreymon77> uffo: you do have the windows driver cd right?
<uffo> i have 7z archive
<coreymon77> uffo: works too
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> uffo: your windows computer is still the only one with internet right
<uffo> currently yes
<uffo> and i have dvd if transport neened
<uffo> i zipped that driver
<coreymon77> okay
<snarkster> isnt there a good howto on ndis?
<snarkster> i used to use ndis all the time, then i got smart and bought a belkin wireless G usb for 36 bucks at wallmart; works right out of the box
<coreymon77> snarkster: me too, but im gonna walk him through
<snarkster> good luck
<coreymon77> uffo: whats the name of the windows driver
<uffo> 1014542_liteon_v5_3_0_56
<uffo> currently offtopic but: i heard it should by now inside kernel 2.6.27 because atheros opened drivers- is that true
<coreymon77> uffo: maybe
<uffo> i know kubuntu has 2.6.24
<coreymon77> uffo: type lspci into konsole for me
<coreymon77> actually
<coreymon77> lspci -v | less
<coreymon77> uffo: find your wireless card in the output list and tell me what it says
<uffo> how i can get that character between -v less
<uffo> i never used that in win
<coreymon77> shift + key above enter
<coderipper1983> hello
<coreymon77> uffo: find it?
<coderipper1983> anyone know a good tutorial for the command line interface
<uffo> tryng in kate to find
<snarkster> yup man bash
<jpds> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coderipper1983> thx'
<snarkster> yup
<uffo> maybe my keyboard is different from yours
<uffo> offtopic, i discovered that my last card was same model atheros esprimo mobile 5535 i have
<engineer> uffo depends on your kyboard
<engineer> mine is above tab
<Daisuke_Ido> uffo: also, on the keyboard, it doesn't look like a solid vertical line
<uffo> it gives ˇ these marks (sorry i have not used these characters only in subtiles with copyng them)
<Daisuke_Ido> it looks like...  a colon made up of two vertical lines, if that means anything
<uffo> now i moved command to kubuntu with dvd and it cave quite big output
<uffo> i cannot move back because no  dvd burning program
<Guest36573> anybody here with lirc experiencE?
<snarkster> guest36573: try mythtv
<Guest36573> snarkster - how?
<Guest36573> just ot install mythtv?
<Guest36573> what for?
<snarkster> no no try asking there, as they use lirc alot
<snarkster> itll be OT but im sure someone can assist with using lirc there
<Guest36573> ok im there thanks
<thorsten_> hello, is there any way to store the size of the different windowsections in kde programms?
<thorsten_> what do you want to do with lirc? Transmit or receive?
<emiliafaneite> hello ebribody
<mariana> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mariana> hellllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Pici> Yes, hello.
<uffo> what
<mariana> what what
<uffo> who are you, hello was sooo long
<mariana> hahahahaha
<nando> hola!
<nando> alguien habla español???
<uffo> egnlish please
<Guest36573> thorsteni would like to receive
<Guest36573> thorsten would like to receive
<nando> someone speak english here?!!!
<nando> X(
<nando> spanish
<snarkster> yes most of chickens speak english
<nando> sorry
<snarkster> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gustavo> Hola, necesito ayuda de algún ingeniero
<uffo> hola losna huina tuhkru jahuveski - i even myselt do not know what it is
<engineer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<highwaychile> hi! Can anybody tell me what user agent konqueror is using in hardy?
<gustavo> Hi, would some ingeneer help me w a homework?
<engineer> we dont do homework
<engineer> unless you pay
<gustavo> it is not about computers or that
<gustavo> is a little interview
<gustavo> just 4 easy questions
<uffo> when i remove openoffice from kubuntu with Adept manager, does it remove it completly 100% or i must do sudo apt-get clean or what?
<engineer> uffo apt-clean won't hurt
<engineer> but mostly likely everything is vanished
<uffo> you mean temporary downloaded packages right?
<jhutchins_wk> isn't there a "purge" option to get rid of things like conf files?
<_M3741_> Hey guys, I wanna try to compile the kubuntu kernel to run on a different distro. Where can I find the sources and the .config file?
<favro> I use  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<jhutchins_wk> _M3741_: Why?
<jhutchins_wk> _M3741_: There really is no "kubuntu kernel", it's the standard kernel with debian and ubuntu patches and configuration applied.
<jhutchins_wk> _M3741_: What are you looking for on what other distribution?
<_M3741_> The problem I'm having is that after kernel 2.6.21 I can't get the kernel to load the disk controller. I've tried the vanilla sources as well as the gentoo sources. Since the vanilla sources fail as well I think there is a bug with my controller driver.
<thorsten_> @guest36573 would you please accept the dcc-request?
<_M3741_> Amazingly the kernel from ubuntu doesn't have that problem, so my guess is that there is some ubuntu patch tha addresses that problem
<_M3741_> I've done a git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git to get the sources, but everything seems to be out of place. I mean, its not the common kernel source structure
<thorsten_> @guest36573 maybe that helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy
<Guest36573> s
<jhutchins_wk> _M3741_: Yeah, that's a problem you'll have crossing distros.
<jhutchins_wk> _M3741_: You would probably be best off building the kernel on a (k)ubuntu machine and copying it over.
<_M3741_> jhutchins_wk: No problem with that, as long as I get the correct sources
<jhutchins_wk> _M3741_: I think your conclusion about it being a ubuntu patch is probably correct.
<_M3741_> I have compiled centos kernel sources on my gentoo boxes in the past with no issues, but the ubuntu sources seem to be out of standard.
<jhutchins_wk> _M3741_: I have a similar situation with an Intell controller that only SuSE will install on.  I need to get RHEL/Centos 4.x on it.
<_M3741_> jhutchins_wk: My controller is also an intel one. Damn, this intel guys are messing up with everything!
<_M3741_> jhutchins_wk: Where can I get the sources for ubuntu in a standard way? Cuz the git clone thing is all messy
<_M3741_> jhutchins_wk: When I say standard I mean like the vanilla sources (from kernel.org).
#kubuntu 2008-08-26
<vicente> hola
<vicente> quine anda ahi
<thorsten_> Good night, and good luck
<bdizzle> what would cause a server to actively refuse your connection on IRC?
<Dr_willis> may be a ban?
<bdizzle> not that I am aware of
<Hydrogen> the server having problems.
<Dr_willis> look for any informational messages also..   :) could be it dont like you
<bdizzle> [19:33] [Info] Looking for server irc.freenode.net:6667...
<bdizzle> [19:33] [Info] Server found, connecting...
<bdizzle> [19:33] [Error] Connection to Server irc.freenode.net lost: connection actively refused. Trying to
<Hydrogen> It's probably just one of the servers in the rotation having issues
<Hydrogen> and/or you have too many connections open to the server at once
<Hydrogen> ask #freenode
<Daisuke_Ido> stupid ipod shuffle :(
 * Dr_willis hands Daisuke_Ido  a hammer.
<Daisuke_Ido> i *might* have found a solution, but it's a very very long shot
<Daisuke_Ido> it was completely borked
<Daisuke_Ido> my fiancee's is fine
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  you see where i'm going with this, right?
<Dragnslcr> Buy a real media player?
<Daisuke_Ido> i have a sansa, but i got the ipod on an impulse buy
<Daisuke_Ido> but no, that's not where i was going
<Daisuke_Ido> dd hers to a backup, and dd the backup to mine
<Daisuke_Ido> worth a shot
<Daisuke_Ido> it probably won't work
<Daisuke_Ido> but i don't have any better ideas at this point
<aaron1> my monitor is going nuts after enabling compiz my screen is stuck at top right area while the bottom is covered by some other wallpaper due to this i'm unable to view my lower area to change my resolution. can i open system settings through konsole ?
<bdizzle> kcontrol
<geek_> Daisuke_Ido: actually you might be able to restore it with itunes, but unfortunately you need a windows system or a mac
<aaron1> how can i open kcontrol from konsole
<Guest36573> just type it aaron1 (?)
<aaron1> just type kcontrol
<Daisuke_Ido> geek_: yeah, but for now, i don't have either of those :)
<aaron1> ok oh kewl i'm at work now i'll try when i get home
<aaron1> lol man i though my install was screwed up
<aaron1> didn't feel like reinstalling thanks a million dbizzle my nizzle
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a mac lab and eight or nine large windows labs on campus, so i'll have to check that out *if* this doesn't work
<bdizzle> oh it will still be a wreck, but at least this will get you in the right direction
<aaron1> lol
<aaron1> yea
<geek_> Daisuke_Ido: bleh. thats one of the two reasons i keep a few windows systems of various vintages around (one 98 one XP.. else i'm all linux) ;p
<Daisuke_Ido> geek_: what's messed up is that i have win2k running in vbox *right now*
<pc4> hola
<geek_> Daisuke_Ido: does vbox have USB passthrough?
<Daisuke_Ido> but itunes requires xp, and vbox-ose doesn't do usb passthrough
<Daisuke_Ido> so a double ouch there
<geek_> Daisuke_Ido: the former is fixable, the latter, no
<Daisuke_Ido> i even tried itunes under wine
<pc4> donde cojo wine
<geek_> itunes under wine dosen't handle USB right
<pc4> donde bajo wine
<pc4> pagina
<aaron1> any change of my bluetooth motorola headphones working on kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> geek_: so i've noticed :\
<geek_> Daisuke_Ido: i suppose you could use VMware and get a copy of XP from somewhere... i'd note it dosen't even need to be activated
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a possibility
<geek_> or a (ewww) vista preview version
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'll go for using the mac lab at school to fix it
<Daisuke_Ido> i will NOT touch vista.
<geek_> lol
<mneptok> Vista touched me inappropriately.
<Daisuke_Ido> vista touching anything is inapporopriate, except bins and shredders
<geek_> mneptok: you obviously let it ;p
<bdizzle> I'm not letting vista touch my /bin
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, dding from the flash is a lot quicker than dding TO the flash
<geek_> lol
<geek_> did it work?
<Daisuke_Ido> dunno yet
<Daisuke_Ido> 2gb flash, still going
<mathieu__> kubuntu-kde4 on aa1: #1 :D
<Daisuke_Ido> that dd is still going
<Dr_willis> You did tell it a bs argument?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> because i don't know what the original blocksize was
<Daisuke_Ido> or does that not matter?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it doesn't matter, i'll be very upset :\
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's still going
<Dr_willis> just telling dd a bs=1024 or somthing argument will double the speed it works at. :) or similer.
<Dr_willis> it makes it much faster. ;) up to a point.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just hoping it works
<Daisuke_Ido> though i'm really not very hopeful
<Dr_willis> Im not sure what the origial problem is.
<Daisuke_Ido> ipod shuffle.  hosed.
<Daisuke_Ido> dded my fiancee's to a backup image
<Daisuke_Ido> dding the image to mine
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't expect it to work
<Dr_willis> dont those things have special serial #'s that bought songs get encoded/tagged with?
<Dr_willis> or am i thinking of some other player/drm?
<Daisuke_Ido> i use my own tracks
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to test for bad sectors on a disk?
<Dr_willis> Yep. All it takes it to get burnt ONCE at the apple store.. and you realize its better go buy the real cd and rip. :)
<Dr_willis> badblocks command, which can also be ran by the fsck command shadowhywind
<shadowhywind> Dr_willis: that tests the blocks, i want to test sectors (unless they are the same)
<Dr_willis> sectors are in the blocks.. or is it the othe rway... i forget...
<geek_> Dr_willis: using cds to rip have a lot of advantages over DRMed crap
<Dr_willis> egads. old skool info here... :) and i cant rember .
<geek_> like the option to use a lossless format and convert ;p
<Daisuke_Ido> geek_: yeah, i like choosing my quality
<shadowhywind> Dr_willis: hehe, the reason i am asking i have ran badblocks and all checked out, however useing dban nuke cd it errors out with saying bad sectors
<Dr_willis> I thought the badblocks command tagged specific blocks as being bad - so they were not used.. dban may be ignoring that info
<Dr_willis> at least i THINK thats how badblocks works
<gkffjcs> how do I force rsync to include dot files, it seems to ignore them by default
<Walzmyn> Does OpenOffice.org have a channel here?
<gregory> hi
<gregory> i'm using konversation and am trying to add irc.freenode.net
<gregory> but i'm getting a lookup error
<gregory> when trying to connect to it
<Daisuke_Ido> ...he was here wasn't he?
<aaron1> wow alot of people dislike vista
<aaron1> works like a charm on my system been using it since beta 1
<Dr_willis> You are one of the lucky then
<aaron1> lol
<Dr_willis> Its all about the 'little' stupid annoyances that it does.
<aaron1> works great on my old system also
<aaron1> athlon 3200
<aaron1> no problems
<Dr_willis> You are one of the lucky ones then
<aaron1> bet you won't use windows 7 either huh
<Dr_willis> or unlucky - depending on how you look at  it..
<aaron1> well if you call loving every feature mce desktop search game explorer live photo sidebar unlucky
<Dr_willis> thats sor tof a big 'issue' really..  there wont be much choice except TO use windows7, since ms will kill off the older os's to force ptople into using W7
<aaron1> HELL YEA
<Dr_willis> The game explore thing dosent work very well for my system. it misses half my games.. and do i really need a 'special' thing to launch games that have icons in the menus...
<Dr_willis> Plus it came filled with 'demoware' of popcap games. :) that i cant figure out how to remove.
<aaron1> i have the same problem with my games would have been nice if it was xbox live clone
<Omoikane> Anyone have much experience in setting up network printers?
<mneptok> "Jim, think of something we can put the word 'Game' into the name. Something the kids will like and want."
<Dr_willis> which sort of points out  My big issue with Windows -> i feel as if im being treated as some 'cash cow' the companies just want to sell/market more stuff to...
<aaron1> lol
<Dr_willis> Omoikane,  i normally use the cups web interface to do that.
<mneptok> "I KNOW! GAME EXPLORER!"
<aaron1> M$ is a ass of a company but hey you either love em or have em
<mneptok> "because, you know, Microsoft products need to use the word 'Explorer' more."
<Omoikane> Dr_willis Yeah, I'm trying to get my network printer to print but to no avail. I can get it to print via a direct USB connection but using http doesn't seem to work.
<aaron1> i'm beyond exploring just hope there shit work on my pc lol
<mneptok> !language aaron1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language aaron1
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> !language > aaron1
<ubottu> aaron1, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> Omoikane,  i normally use 'smb' or that hp netdirect or whatever its called method. depends on the printer/printserver
<aaron1> my bad sorry
<aaron1> crappy*
<reid> hi
<mneptok> Omoikane: what make/model of printer? how does it present itself on the network (SMB, http, Appletalk...)
<reid> i need help please? :(
 * reid nub
<aaron1> later guys going to play Braid
<Reid> Ok, so I just got Kubuntu Remix and updated it so now i got KDE4.1 i think, but I didn't get all the new KDE apps, and I didn't get retard dragonplayer uninstalled, etc.
<aaron1> Kubuntu Remix?
<Reid> yeeps :d
<aaron1> where can i dl it
<aaron1> :)
<Reid> erm, sec
<aaron1> ty
<Reid> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Reid> np <3
<aaron1> so what kind of goodies are in this remix
<Reid> kde 4.0 :o
<Omoikane> mneptok Brother MFC 7240
<Reid> so can somebody help me please? :[
<aaron1> just read a revoew
<aaron1> review* think i'll pass
<Reid> okies :P
<mneptok> Omoikane: RJ-45 built-in?
<Reid> so can somebody help me please?
<Omoikane> mneptok RJ-45? not sure.
<mneptok> Omoikane: "network plug"
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Omoikane> mneptok oh, it a usb built in the router
<Reid> Can you help me doc?
<Dr_willis> Reid,  with kde4? no.
<Dr_willis> like the bot says - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mneptok> Omoikane: i doubt it will work at all, then
<Omoikane> mneptok oh. Why?
<Omoikane> mneptok should I connect with ethernet?
<Reid> o
<Reid> ty
<mneptok> Omoikane: i have a Brother laser printer that is built to be networked. it is auto-detected and recognized by Ubuntu without effort. i see no .ppd for the 7240, and it is not even detected. this tells me that it's probably not going to be easy.
<mneptok> Reid: KDE4.1 is not on Hardy
<Dr_willis> check cups.org - perhaps to see how well the printer is supported
<mneptok> Reid: you'll need the PPA to get 4.1
<darwin_> is kde 4.1 default on intrepid?
<Omoikane> mneptok it's a 7420 sorry
<mase_work> darwin_: yes
<darwin_> thank you mase_work
<mase_work> np
 * Daisuke_Ido yawns
<Omoikane> mneptok will it still not work?
<mneptok> Omoikane: no idea. check out http://openprinting.org
<devo_>  how would i know if someone hacked into my computer???
<flaccid_> devo_: you may not notice at all
<devo_>  but how will i know though, that's the thing?
<darwin_> you'll have to dig through logs.
<devo_>  like what kind of logs???
<flaccid_> devo_: you would have to look and know what you are looking for. why do you expect to know?
<devo_>  oh ok, cuz i think someone has hacked into my computer already that's why i wanna know
<darwin_> what makes you believe someone hacked you first off...
<flaccid_> anyway pretty much an off topic topic, but kubuntu comes with no ports open as no services are installed by default, so via network there is no way to get in
<flaccid_> devo_: well, you kind of answered the question yourself. why do you think someone has hacked you? ..
<devo_>  cuz the cursor moves by it's self, i can't open up some of my programs that i have on my computer & more
<Dr_willis> its a ghost!
<Dr_willis> :)
<darwin_> more likely something is just wrong with your computer rather than a hacker
<flaccid_> devo_: well the first 1 we an look at, the other stuff could be anything and could of been done by you
<darwin_> any hacker worth his salt wouldn't move your mouse :)
<devo_>  i don't have anything person on my computer, i don't know why someone would hack me that's the thing though
<Dr_willis> theres 'paranoid' then theres 'Paranoid' then theres... 'TinFoilHat PARANOID' :)
<devo_>  yeah rite
<Daisuke_Ido> holy crispy crap on a well-smoked stick
<flaccid_> devo_: feel free to pastebin netstat -an | grep -i listen; netstat -tap | grep -i estab and i'll have a look to see if someone is on there heh
<Daisuke_Ido> the dd worked.
<Dr_willis> ive seen where some dust on my mouse can make it mvoe by itself.. (at least it thinks its moving)
<devo_>  through the terminal?
<flaccid_> devo_: do it in konsole then paste it into a pastebin
<Dr_willis> The pastebinit command will be handy for this task devo_
<Dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<devo_>  ok i'll try
<Daisuke_Ido> i cannot believe this.
<Daisuke_Ido> it actually worked
<Daisuke_Ido> i love linux :D
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  Egads!
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  marry it!
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'm already getting married :\
<Daisuke_Ido> my real wife would get jealous
<Daisuke_Ido> and she was laughing enough at me last night when i was refreshing a web page every 5 minutes in anticipation of a game's release
<Dr_willis> Dont do it!
<darwin_> I've been having this problem with my kubuntu for like 6 months now, nothing i try helps but maybe someone here can help.   whenever i install the nvidia drivers x locks up hard.
<Dr_willis> :)  its not too late!
 * Dr_willis clears the screen befor his wife walks in
<Omoikane> mneptok couldn't find anything
<devo_>  flaccid: how do i do the thing that u want me to do, i've been use'n linux for 2 week's so i really don't know that much about terminal command's
<jhojan> hola
<devo_>  ok instead of trying to find out if someone has hacked into my computer, how can i make it so that ppl CAN'T hack into my computer???
<bdizzle> hello jhojan
<bdizzle> um, use Firestarter, iptables, etc etc
<jhojan> no ingles
<bdizzle> espanol?
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bdizzle> gracias favro
<favro> :)
<devo_>  oh ok
<bdizzle> de nada jhojan
<Dragnslcr> devo_- have you considered just not running servers that you don't know how to handle?
<devo_>  but i don't know how to use firestarter though sothat's the thing
<bdizzle> ... install it, set it up, ignore it
<jhojan> ok gracias
<devo_>  yeah i have thought of that but then again, i wanna try to make my computer virturally unhackable but don't know how to, can anyone help me out???
<geek_> devo_: switch it off
<devo_>  what, my computer?
<geek_> yeah ;)
<devo_>  i wanna be able to have my computer virurally unhackable while i'm on my computer though that's the the thing
<devo_>  lol
<geek_> well keep it offline then ;p
<devo_>  i don't wanna do that ither
<geek_> more practically though a nat router isn't a bad start, as is not running any unneeded services
<flaccid_> devo_: goto the kmenu - system and select konsole. paste the command i gave into konsole and then it will output, select it with your paste and copy it then goto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put it in and then give URL back
<devo_>  what's the command again???
<flaccid> devo_: and as for your second question. linux is secure.
<flaccid> devo_: scrollback
<flaccid> devo_: its [11:42] <flaccid_> devo_: feel free to pastebin netstat -an | grep -i listen; netstat -tap | grep -i estab and i'll have a look to see if someone is on there heh and if you had of listened before i mentioned how now ports are open by default. also everything is hackable. security is an abitrary word
<devo_>  where does the command start from though???
<flaccid> netstat -an | grep -i listen; netstat -tap | grep -i estab
<Dragnslcr> Judging by this conversation, I get the feeling that there's nothing on your computer that anyone would be interested in
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> and that its probably a faulty mouse :O
 * flaccid brb
<devo_>  everytime i type in the command line it tell's me this
<devo_> devo@devo-desktop:~$ netstat -an | grep -i listen: netstat -tap | grep -i estab
<devo_> grep: invalid option -- t
<devo_> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<devo_> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<devo_>  i don't get it
<favro> devo_: I get the same error with that command...
<devo_>  did i type it in wrong or what does it mean???
<devo_>  well besides the error thing
<Dragnslcr> Did you copy/paste the command?
<Pici> devo_: you put a : instead of a ;
<favro>  netstat -an | grep -i listen; netstat -tap | grep -i estab - needs a semicolon after listen
<devo_>  oh ok i'll try that then
<jhojan> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es
<devo_>  like this
<devo_> netsat -an | grep -i listen: netstat -tap | grep -i estab
<williamhvkm> hola
<williamhvkm> buennas noches
<williamhvkm> español???
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<favro> devo_:  netstat -an | grep -i listen; netstat -tap | grep -i estab
<devo_>  got it
<devo_>  this is what show's up
<devo_> devo@devo-desktop:~$ netsat -an | grep -i listen; netsat -tap | grep -i estab
<devo_> bash: netsat: command not found
<devo_> bash: netsat: command not found
<Pici> devo_: netstat, not netsat
<devo_>  got it
<ruth> there are actually people herre?
<Dragnslcr> ruth- nope, just a lot of bots
<ruth> mmmmmmm
<devo_>  still tell's me bash command not found
<Red_Wraith> Hi! I can't believe I forgot this, but, what's the command to list all disks and partitions?
<devo_>  hhhmmm......
<Dragnslcr> Red_Wraith- from a shell? df is probably what you want
<marcus_> fdisk -l Red_Wraith
<ruth> do the people here help others?
<Red_Wraith> Thank you.
<marcus_> Red_Wraith: Nothing....
<flaccid> devo_: to prevent typos, in future simply copy and paste the command :)
<devo_>  yes ppl in here do help out other's
<Dragnslcr> ruth- no, we just abuse clueless people
<Red_Wraith> Hmm... And to check free space?
<devo_>  i tried it wont let me
<Dragnslcr> df
<ruth> can I sign up for abuse?
<flaccid> i just copied and pasted the command devo_and it worked fine
<Pici> devo_: how are you trying?
<marcus_> Red_Wraith:  df -kh
<Red_Wraith> Oh. Okay, thank you very much, both of you.
<flaccid> devo_: select it in konversation, the press shift+insert to paste it into konsole. i pretty much do this all day here
<devo_>  i'm just typ'n
<ruth> guess not
<devo_>  ok i got something here it is
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> devo_: i showed you the pastebin before
<flaccid> !pastebin | devo_
<ubottu> devo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> you can only paste up to 3 lines in this channel ok
<devo_>  srry about that ppl
<marcus_> any people instaled Enlightment Desktop ?
<devo_>  how do i pastebin???
<flaccid> devo_: please start reading what we advise. ubottu just told you
<devo_>  ok i'm srry
<flaccid> devo_: do you not understand?
<devo_>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40542/
<devo_> damn it not again
<devo_>  srry about that ppl
<devo_>  but did u look @ the url that i gave u???
<flaccid> yes and you only have bittorrent, cups and smtp open/listening
<devo_>  flaccid
<devo_>  ok & what does that mean?
<flaccid> and just connections to bittorrent and web. nothing suspicious there. so you probably have a faulty mouse or needs cleaning and the other problem we can look at one by one
<devo_>  oh ok
<flaccid> because linux is secure, the best thing you can do is use strong passwords. thats the best advice
<devo_>  got it, anything else that i should know of?
<flaccid> yeah, stop freaking out and making assumptions about being hacked :)
<Brazilian_Boy> i need help
<devo_>  got it
<devo_>  what's the problem?
<Brazilian_Boy> man
<Brazilian_Boy> frist
<Brazilian_Boy> i dont talk englhis very well
<Brazilian_Boy> but
<Brazilian_Boy> i am new whit linux
<Brazilian_Boy> but my video was great
<devo_>  well try ur best, if i don't know the answer then someone else will be able to help u
<devo_>  i'm new with linux as well so what's up?
<Brazilian_Boy> but now i started my computer and my resolution donw!
<devo_>  what kind of graphics card do u have?
<Brazilian_Boy> nvidia
<Brazilian_Boy> geforce 5200
<tacosarecool> Hello
<Brazilian_Boy> so...
<Brazilian_Boy> qhat can i do?
<devo_>  i also have nvidia tnt2 moldel 64/64 pro
<Brazilian_Boy> what
<Brazilian_Boy> was great
<tacosarecool> I'm just wondering something what's the best password manager for linux auto fill and submit or keepass
<Brazilian_Boy> but today
<devo_>  i don't know i never have the problem anyone else wanna try to help Brzilian_Boy out???
<tacosarecool> I'll try I doubt I know
<tacosarecool> But repost the question anyway
<Brazilian_Boy> so man
<tacosarecool> I'm just wondering something what's the best password manager for linux auto fill and submit or keepass
<Brazilian_Boy> i will turn of my computer and will put again
<tacosarecool> I'm just wondering something what's the best password manager for linux auto fill and submit or keepass
<voodz> hi i just bought a sony vaio VGN-FW140E ... during install attempts using live cd i get screwed up graphics glitches all over the screen and the install goes into a blank screen. this is using boot off cd to try it out. does anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<voodz> i have even tried safe video mode install, i get into the os but there are 1 million mouse cursurs on the screen. and its glitched beyond recognition
<snake_> i would suggest asking in #ubuntu
<voodz> k thanks
<snake_> I definatly wouldent know the answer im fresh over from the fedora side
<devo_>   i was woundering is keepassx a good program?
<todz>  hi when trying to nun fsck it stops at Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes and nothing else happens... the fs seems fine when I browse it and such but I'm wondering what could be causing this
<flaccid> todz: did you give it a decent amount of time to see if it would progress?
<coderipper1983> ppal
<flaccid> devo_: why don't you give it a try. note that kubuntu already uses something similar called kwallet
<devo_>   really?
<todz> ya I've done a scan of that partition before so I know it should be progressing, and it is giving no indication that it is doing anything
<devo_>  i didn't know that i guess i'm an idot when it come's to linux & i have been use'n linux for the past 2 to 3 week's now wtf is wrong with me
<flaccid> devo_: just relax and enjoy it perhaps
<flaccid> todz: weird
<todz> hhe I've been using linux for 5 years and still need to ask questions devo_
<Jack3> flaccid, you there :D
<devo_>  yeah i know i was putt'n myself down instead of have'n someone else do it for me  lol
<flaccid> no im not
<Jack3> flaccid, hehe can you help me for a minute :p
<flaccid> always ask the channel instead of hassling helpers
<Jack3> flaccid, oh well it was in reference to yesterday
<flaccid> sure. no reason to ask, just say, it saves a lot of typing for both parties
<todz> hey your right flaccid it's at the next step, usaully doesn't take anywhere near this long, like it should be totally done a couple times by now
<Jack3> I changed the linux hdd to be the Master ide boot one, connected directly to the motherboard, and now the xp/vista drive is placed on the pci card. So i reinstalled ubuntu on the main hdd now, using ext3 FS, and it installed grub, but when i start up I now get error 17
<flaccid> todz: cool
<todz> ya I just ran it with -n this go so I'm running again to see if it fixes anything
<Jack3> flaccid, I am guessing something to do with grub configuration or the /etc/fstab
<flaccid> Jack3: and do you know what grub 17 is?
<jameswf-home> anyone have any idea why an aiccu tunnel works (routes) on eth1 but not eth0
<Jack3> flaccid, yeah i encounted it a while ago, though i should look it up again
<flaccid> Jack3: negative. grub 17 wouldn't even get up to loading grub entirely...
<flaccid> Jack3: yes you should
<flaccid> Jack3: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<flaccid> and yeah anyone can help with a grub 17 heh
<devo_>   where can i find kwallet?
<Jack3> ah okay, sorry, well it sounds like its a bios configuration problem possibly?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> where does it mention bios?
<todz> kwallet should be installed by default in kubuntu
<flaccid> "This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors."
<Jack3> flaccid, oh i was reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<devo_>  where can i find it though in kubuntu?
<flaccid> devo_: err just run the command kwallet or its in the menu somewhere
<todz> f2 than type kwallet
<todz> alt+f2
<devo_>  i did & it said can't find
<flaccid> Jack3: doesn't mean they are right
<flaccid> devo_: are you kde3 or kde4?
<todz> kwalletmanager
<flaccid> ah yeah my bad sorry
<devo_>  where can i find what version of kde i have?
<todz> kwallet kind of work by itself though in kde apps like when I type in a password it asks me, never had to bring it up manually
<todz> help > about kde    in any application
<flaccid> Jack3: do you get to the grub menu or does it go straight to error 17 and if so what else does it say besides error 17
<flaccid> devo_: kwin --version in konsole or goto an about box in any kde app
<devo_>  kde 3.5.9
<devo_>  is what i have
<flaccid> ok have fun then with kwallet
<Jack3> flaccid, no unforunately just says Loading Grub, error 17, nothing else
<devo_>  kwallet isn't installed though that's the thing cuz i even did try to run it by alt+F2 & it said could not run
<flaccid> ok. you may have an incorrect device.map. ie. you moved the disks around and now the device.map is wrong
<todz> type kwalletmanager
<flaccid> devo_: i gave you the wrong command. kwallet is installed by default
<Jack3> flaccid, like I said I reinstalled ubuntu..
<devo_>  ok but i don't find it though that's the thing
<Jack3> flaccid, anyways according to device map my ubuntu hdd is hd 4,0, which seems wrong to me
<flaccid> fix it up then
<flaccid> devo_: its a wallet icon in your system tray
<devo_>  i don't see it there iether
<flaccid> devo_: did you run the command that todz keeps on advising over and over ?
<devo_>  no cuz i didn't see it i'm srry
<todz> or it should be under setting in the KMenu
<todz> *settings
<Jack3> flaccid, okay i fixed device.map, I put dev/sda (my linux hdd) as hdd0, and i changed menu.list to have all the ubuntu entries point to hdh0,0
<Jack3> flaccid, should i reboot and test now?
<flaccid> yeah i guess so
<Jack3> flaccid, same error but  i had an idea
<Jack3> according to my bios my DVD writer is detected as the master slave, should I try putting the dvd writer as slave and the hdd as masteR?
<flaccid> hard disks should be masters anyway
<flaccid> in preference
<devo_>  yes i keep do'n the command of alt+F2 then i type in kwallet then hit enter & it tell's me can't find
<devo_>  so i don't know what else to do
<flaccid> devo_: we have told you that is not the command about 4 times now
<flaccid> devo_: i will give it to you again: kwalletmanager
<devo_>  ok i'll try it
<devo_>  ok nvm that did work once again i'm an idot when it comes to linux hahahahahaha  man i suck @ linux
<flaccid> devo_: just try to read and pay attention more thats all
<devo_>  will do now how to i use kwalletmanager?
<flaccid> devo_: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeutils/kwallet/index.html
<devo_> thnx
<flaccid> np
<reboot08> hey
<reboot08> whats the command to set irc chan to public?
<reboot08> if op
<flaccid> reboot08: this is kubuntu support channel
<reboot08> k
<reboot08> ty
<jameswf-home> ipv6 anyone?
<todz> heh flaccid you seem to be doing alot of work in here
<flaccid> thats what im here for
<todz> do you have any computer related training?
<illmortal> hey uhm.. flaccid? How come when I click on my slave drive... it tells me permission denied? o.o; It has never done that before!
<voroni> Hi, i don't know what happen after search a place in google earth, the program close by itself, what's that please help!!
<flaccid> todz: i did some uni, otherwise its all self initiated/from internet like here
<flaccid> illmortal: maybe its mounted wrongly or something. go check it out disks & filesystems or mount
<todz> ah, ya I have a degree in this computer stuff
<todz> but ya I learned most linux still by myself, we had a few classes in it though
<voroni> please someone help me i really need it!
<illmortal> permission denied on mounting =\
<todz> you have to set it to allow non root to mount it or mount it as root
<flaccid> !ask | voroni
<ubottu> voroni: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<illmortal> which is preferably done via konsole? :X
<flaccid> illmortal: its the users option on the entry in fstab. this can be done in disks & filesystems as well
<voroni> ok Hi, Google Earth close by itself when i start a search! help please thenks!
<todz> does it close by itself all the time?
<voroni> yes
<flaccid> voroni: google earth is closed source. not much you can do. you can run it from konsole and see what messages it spits out when it dies
<voroni> ok
<voroni> it says permission denied
<flaccid> voroni: pastebin the whole output please
<illmortal> hm... seems when I restarted last time it forgot to mount my drive. restarted x and it mounted :)
<mr---t-> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nergar> hello
<nergar> i downloaded kde4.1 from launchpad, but I cant open Kword
<nergar> where can I create a bug or get help?
<nergar> daniel@nergar-lap:~$ /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kword
<nergar> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kword: error while loading shared libraries: libkdecore.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mr---t-> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nergar> thanks
<Artful> I've installed new KDE4 distro, but had to manually add Konversation 1.0.1 I can't seem to grab 1.1
<Artful> as I understand it, Konversation is still for KDE3.5 is there any issue running on 4.1?
<Jack3> flaccid, ugh stil nothing, got the dvd writer as CH0Slave and ubuntu hdd as ch0 master, still erro 17 :(
<flaccid> Artful: no issue and this is not the chan for kde4 support, see topic
<flaccid> Jack3: i guess you need to compare sudo fdisk -l with device.map and make sure the order lines up or whatever
<Jack3> flaccid, okay
<Artful> aha, thanks..
<darwin_> where's the administrator button in kde 4.1 system settings?   seems like there should be one...
<Jack3> flaccid, whoa i just noticed something, I think when I installed kubuntu this time grub completely installed to the wrong hdd
<Jack3> probably because of the slave thing, anyways, I see that under fdisk -l linux does not have a boot mark
<flaccid> Jack3: yeah. um who knows what you have done heh :O
<Jack3> flaccid, you think it would be a good idea to reinstall now that everything is configured in the right order?
<flaccid> darwin_: this is not the chan for kde4, see topic for correct channel
<darwin_> thank you flaccid
<flaccid> i'd just fix up device.map
<psyco> hey guys, kubuntu wont boot up so I used a live cd. I need to reinstall grub but when I try Adept says it can't commit changes
<flaccid> !grubfix | psyco also if you are just reinstalling the grub pkg then do it from konsole to see the errors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<psyco> http://pastebin.com/m251a0deb    error
<Jack3> flaccid, well the device.map currently shows hd0 as /dev/sda not sure what you think i should fix up?
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> Jack3: pastebin sudo fdisk -l and the device.map and i'll look
<flaccid> psyco:  thats fine, just means you have not disabled the cdrom apt repos in Adept
<psyco> flaccid: the sudo grub stuff would work, except I removed grub beacuse I wanted to reinstall but it only got to the remove part before the error
<psyco> oh ok
<Jack3> flaccid, http://pastebin.com/m49f3d638
<flaccid> Jack3: you believe the bios order of the disks is wat you have in device.map now
<Jack3> flaccid, well i know the linux one is correct, but the others I am unsure, is there a way to tell ttheir model number?
<Jack3> otherwise i cant really compare it to the bios for the hard drives that are the same size in gb
<flaccid> anyone know how to get fdisk to list in bios order?
<Jack3> flaccid, i see the only ones I will have trouble with are the two 120gbs
<Jack3> does that disk identifier tell me anything?
<flaccid> disk identifier?
<Jack3> in fdisk -l each disk has a disk identifier like 0xNumBers
<flaccid> ah im not sure what that is
<Jack3> flaccid, nevermind i found out that hdparm -i /dev/hde shows the serial/model number :D
<flaccid> Jack3: cool. so we just have to work out the order and get it correct
<Jack3> okay Ive got the bios order, ill pastebin it so i dont lose it
<flaccid> k
<flaccid> this stuff is so much easier in something like freebsd which uses bios names for the disk devices instead of logical ones
<pteague> any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/m4c7474f5
<Jack3> flaccid, heh i wish :P
<Jack3> flaccid, http://pastebin.com/m13910883
<flaccid> Jack3: sorry that helps us how?
<illmortal> anyone know if KBFX is broken? o.o;
<LoCaLMaChInE> wow got my pc working again what a relief but then when i thought everything was great I got kicked out of the ubuntu channel
<flaccid> Jack3: cat /proc/diskstats please
<Jack3> flaccid, thats the physical bios list
<flaccid> ooo can i have a looksy
<LoCaLMaChInE> I was  having trouble last night trying to get into the ubuntu channel now I got kicked out
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: #ubuntu-ops if you want to get unbanned
<Jack3> flaccid, its http://pastebin.com/m13910883
<LoCaLMaChInE> flaccid type that in the channel box
<flaccid> Jack3: i was after cat /proc/diskstats
<Jack3> flaccid, oh okay, one sec
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: yeah /join #ubuntu-ops
<LoCaLMaChInE> gotcha thanx appreciate that
<flaccid> Jack3: well you show me the lables but i don't have any way to match them up with the fdisk entries
<Jack3> flaccid, Hdd size
<flaccid> ok i look
<flaccid> Jack3: eg. raid 2 ultra D2 WDC WD1200JB-00G <--- i don't see a size
<Jack3> flaccid, oh sorry, its in the model
<Jack3> wd120=120gb
<Jack3> wd2500=250gb
<tacosarecool> Is there a way to reset my kde wallet password?
<Jack3> flaccid, you still want cat /proc/diskstats?
<flaccid> yes
<tacosarecool> How do I reset my kde wallet password?
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<flaccid> i someone knows they will respond, no need to say Anyone?
<Jack3> flaccid, not sure if i can get you that haha, my internet isnt working on the live cd anymore
<LoCaLMaChInE> flaccid I am in the ubuntu ops rooom now what
<Jack3> LoCaLMaChInE, tell them you got banned and need to get unbanned please, and wait for a response?
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok
<tacosarecool> flaccid
<tacosarecool> flaccid
<flaccid> stop that
<tacosarecool> Oh sorry
<devo_>  how can one convert jpg to png in linux?
<tacosarecool> Gimp
<tacosarecool> Under graphics
<tacosarecool> But is there a way to reset my kde wallet password
<devo_>  thnx
<tacosarecool> your welcome
<Jack3> tacosarecool, you probably shouldn't ask three times.
<tacosarecool> Sorry
<flaccid> tacosarecool: don't repeat please
<LoCaLMaChInE> looks like I am not getting a response
<flaccid> tacosarecool: google also finds the answer to your question pretty fast..
<Jack3> LoCaLMaChInE, you gotta be patient
<flaccid> !kwallet | tacosarecool
<ubottu> tacosarecool: kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<LoCaLMaChInE> ur right patience
<LoCaLMaChInE> I love the name tacosarecool
<flaccid> i havnt been banned for a while. from experience you could be waiting hours sometimes
<Jack3> flaccid, okay so I edited my device.map to make sure it is in the same order as the bios config, and for the menu.lst, should it be (hd0,0) ?
<Jack3> flaccid, and yes hd0 is the /dev/sda the linux hdd
<LoCaLMaChInE> flaccid don't tell me that
<Jack3> haha
<Jack3> flaccid, well even after editing device map and rebooting, I am still getting error 17, I am wondering if maybe I should reinstall grub
<flaccid> Jack3: yeps
<flaccid> Jack3: no idea sorry
<LoCaLMaChInE> burritosareyummy
<Jack3> flaccid, one thing though, I was looking at a grub reinstal thread and it said from the grub prompt do /boot/grub/stage1   , it returned hd(4), even after i edited the devicemap... that seems wrong no?
<flaccid> Jack3: you need a grub expert or to research more perhaps. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945  may help
<LoCaLMaChInE> has anyone ever deleted xorg server
<flaccid> Jack3: you did that from grub prompt in livecd ?
<Jack3> flaccid, yes
<flaccid> well it would of booted the device.map on the livecd... hd(4) suggests the fdisk order is correct
<Jack3> flaccid, oh hmm, i think i might mnt and chroot into the kubuntu installation and see what grub returns then
<discombobulated>  i downloaded firefox from the site, i click on it and it won't run. anyone know why?
<p_quarles> discombobulated, any particular reason you won't use the Ubuntu package for Firefox?
<discombobulated> i just need a portable version. will the dl'ed one act as a portable one?
<p_quarles> yes, we got that
<p_quarles> ^ disregard
<flaccid> discombobulated: there is #firefox also you should run it from konsole to see the problem
<p_quarles> discombobulated, it can; did you untar it?
<tacosarecool> Lol I just had to delete .kwl
<tacosarecool> Thanks
<discombobulated> yes, i untarred it. i googled "portable firefox" + linux and it seems there is no portable firefox officially for linux so i thought it wouldn't work
<Jack3> flaccid, okay so after chrooting in, I find that running /boot/grub/stage1 shows (hd4,0) and it should be (hd0,0)  anything I can do?
<p_quarles> discombobulated, the portable edition of Firefox is a Windows program; but the Linux binary from Mozilla is a standalone app, so is "portable" in a sense
<p_quarles> discombobulated, that said, it's not part of Kubuntu, and isn't really on-topic here
<LoCaLMaChInE> I hate kubuntu no offense
<dwidmann> good for you :)
<Jack3> LoCaLMaChInE, why would you say that in a #kubuntu channel?
<discombobulated> p_quarles, good enough. i'm on vista atm so i forgot the exact problem i had but thanks
<LoCaLMaChInE> stupid me but I say it because my pos comp wouldn't work with it
<LoCaLMaChInE> other than that that was my only beef
<dwidmann> LoCaLMaChInE: shouldn't you hate the pos comp then?
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, that's not likely because of kde
<LoCaLMaChInE> that too
<flaccid> Jack3: i guess (hd4)   /dev/sda
<dwidmann> You don't have to be anal or anything, but just picking out something reasonably compatible with linux goes a long way LoCaLMaChInE
<dwidmann> LoCaLMaChInE: the choosier you are the more luck you will have.
<discombobulated> i have a love/hate affair with linux as i do windows. vista pissed me off today. i started using onboard and took my sound card out and get the register vista crap
<LoCaLMaChInE> well kde was sort of giving me problems but for some odd reason my hdd went sour so I guess ur right my comp
<Jack3> flaccid, not anymore remember? hd0=/dev/sda
<flaccid> Jack3: im saying thats what it should be in the device.map
<LoCaLMaChInE> well I need another motherboard for starters but my bank is broke
<flaccid> so it connects. put it on first line
<flaccid> i can't say im now this grub stuff indepth either Jack3
<Jack3> flaccid, I'm confused, the bios order has /dev/sda as hd0,0
<flaccid> maybe it doesn't get registered that way. yes im confused too. maybe your bios puts it in a dif order
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah I heard vista was buggy
<flaccid> !ot | LoCaLMaChInE
<ubottu> LoCaLMaChInE: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LoCaLMaChInE> oh ok was commenting on the vista comment
<discombobulated> to be fair, it's not like anyone else is talking and he's using valuable screen space with people who have questions regarding kubuntu
<flaccid> this channel is for giving support or asking for it in respect to kubuntu, everything else goes in the off topic channel
<jameswf-home> on topic anyone have any idea wht aiccu will route over eth1 (wirelsee) but not eth0 (wired) ni iptables...
<LoCaLMaChInE> I had some bad luck with kde but I will give it a shot next time when I have a descent rig
<flaccid> jameswf-home: try ##networking and/or #iptables
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, maybe you should try a lightweight window manager
<jameswf-home> flaccid: thats a cop out and since iptables and networking are both part of the kubuntu kernel build this is the place
<LoCaLMaChInE> ubottu am I being off topic some how
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jameswf-home> flaccid: had i added them to the base os that would be correct
<mr---t-> !ask | LoCaLMaChInE
<ubottu> LoCaLMaChInE: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flaccid> jameswf-home: i was giving you additional options. kubuntu doesn't come with a firewall installed so not many people here can help you. if there was they would of helped you already which is why i suggested those channel. its not a cop out because this is all free support that you are not paying for
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah need something great for kde don't get me wrong I love kde just my dust box  won't support
<flaccid> jameswf-home: i didn't say you were off-topic.
<jameswf-home> flaccid that is incorrect Kubuntu comes with iptables though if you read the question was not a firewall question
<flaccid> yes but no rules and you mentioned iptables. anyway complaining doesn't fix anything does it
<p_quarles> calling iptables a firewall is kinda like calling a hunk of molten steel a padlock :)
<jameswf-home> flaccid: then stop if you have nothing valid to say dont say anything
<LoCaLMaChInE> Heres a question does anyone have a problem with me being here
<p_quarles> unless it's shaped into something useful, it doesn't do anything
<jameswf-home> troll
<flaccid> jameswf-home: i've been giving you valid resopnses. like i said complaining doesn't fix your problem.
<jameswf-home> p_quarles: iptables is the ultimate padlock a base deny will keep everyone(including the user) out :)
<discombobulated> jameswf-home, he's not a troll. he's here a lot and usually very helpful. if you have a question, complaining won't get the answer
<jameswf-home> like a safe with glass interlocks
<jameswf-home> discombobulated: again if you have nothing constructive keep it to your self.
<LoCaLMaChInE> where can I get a good motherboard that will support kde or kubuntu
<discombobulated> jameswf-home, back to you
<jameswf-home> LoCaLMaChInE: Gigabyte and most AMD ae good with linux
<jameswf-home> *are
<LoCaLMaChInE> really what about asus
<Jack3> jameswf-home, it would be wise not to be a dick to the people whom you ask help from.
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, i'm using an ip35 pro, compatible with vista, xp, linux, and osx. very flexible and good overclocker
<jameswf-home> Jack3: I am only being a dick to those whom arent helpful
<jameswf-home> :)
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah thats what I talking about
<LoCaLMaChInE> discom. amd?
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, intel based
<flaccid> asus is good and most will work fine if they are new etc.
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok how much u pau
<LoCaLMaChInE> pay
<dwidmann> LoCaLMaChInE: most desktops will work okay with linux, laptops are the devil.
<discombobulated> i paid $160?
<Jack3> flaccid, is there anyway to tel how the kubuntu installer enumerates hdd's? at the end of in the install it has an advance doption that shows install boot loader checked and it says instlal to (hd0) , how do i know what hd0 is?
<LoCaLMaChInE> not bad thats about average. with or without processor
<p_quarles> I'm on a laptop that I paid $180 for; it's old and a bit slow, but runs Linux fine; some used shops will let you try out a live disk if you ask
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127030
<flaccid> Jack3: good question i guess you could work it out if you went to a tty. really not my forte this stuff
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah newegg is great
<LoCaLMaChInE> good stuff
<Jack3> flaccid, no idea on that heh
<flaccid> Jack3: do you have ttys ie. ctrl+alt+f2
<discombobulated> p35 is about $100 now, w/out cpu
<jameswf-home> so anyone here who know their way around outside a GUI ?
<LoCaLMaChInE> I had some issues with the hard drive earlier it was dying
<discombobulated> Jack3, check your bios. it will be the first hdd to boot, i assume
<Jack3> flaccid, I am using the installer from the booted livecd, so I still have konsole access etc
<flaccid> jameswf-home: yes
<LoCaLMaChInE> I may look into that I need another mobo
<Jack3> discombobulated, if only it were that easy
<jameswf-home> I find hat unlikely anyone else...
<jameswf-home> *that
<flaccid> Jack3: tbh im pretty confused on this stuff now
<LoCaLMaChInE> this maybe off topic but does anyone have wine?
<jameswf-home> wow ok
<Jack3> wow that jameswf was a retard haha
<flaccid> you get em
<discombobulated> Jack3, i was actually wonderin the same thing a few days ago when installing kubuntu. i still don't know which one it installed on, lol. i'll have to toy with the bios. i got 4 hdd's and 10 partitions
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, yes
<LoCaLMaChInE> how is it
<LoCaLMaChInE> good bad
<Jack3> discombobulated, eek, my problem is a big pain because im using the single motherboard IDE channel + a PCI Ide card with 2 more ide channels for a total of 5 hard drives
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, well, i'm running steam games off of it. HL2 runs fine
<flaccid> Jack3: tried #grub or ##grub ?
<LoCaLMaChInE> really hmm I was considering that too I heard of a media center for linux u tried that
<discombobulated> Jack3, to make it easy for me with lots of drives, i just take them all out and run the one i'm installing linux on
<Jack3> flaccid, yes unfortunately no response as of yet
<Jack3> discombobulated, Well I also have vista and XP installed on the other hdd
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, no, haven't tried it
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: take your ramblings to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok just wondering if it worked or not read up on it
<discombobulated> jack3, you could set them up in your grub menu later
<flaccid> discombobulated: device.map needs to be correct and work first
<Jack3> flaccid, well i am going to just reinstall and pray it works :p
<flaccid> Jack3: maybe only put one entry in the device.map for the boot disk and thats it so ignores the others
<discombobulated> flaccid, oh, wasn't aware
<flaccid> Jack3: or maybe chrooting and doing grub-update or reinstall might work, either way good luck, sorry i couldn't help fix
<Jack3> flaccid, no no thanks, you've helped a lot, I have a feeling this might do it, maybe :p
<discombobulated> so what's grub-update do? it sees all drives and auto-configures? if so, it's what i was looking for yesterday but i already got them manually set up
<flaccid> Jack3: yeah cool. i was thinking this before but then read on the grub manual how it has no idea how to create a device.map so maybe the dpkg scripts do it, not sure
<LoCaLMaChInE> if I was to update to another version of ubuntu lets say kubuntu new version without torrents how do I do that
<flaccid> discombobulated: see man update-grub
<flaccid> !upgrade | LoCaLMaChInE
<ubottu> LoCaLMaChInE: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: you can't upgrade via torrents.
<LoCaLMaChInE> do I sense a little hostility from flaccid
<discombobulated> flaccid, i'll remember it. i'm on vista atm. mythtv pissed me off and i got to have my olympics
<flaccid> i smell a troll
<LoCaLMaChInE> I am not a pro
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: please goto #kubuntu-offtopic if you want ramble
<LoCaLMaChInE> I am still sort of new to this
 * p_quarles seconds flaccid's request
 * claydoh thirds it
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, irc?
 * Jack3 quadruples it
<LoCaLMaChInE> am I doing something wrong here I need to know
<LoCaLMaChInE> does someone have a clash with me with my questions or
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: only talk if you need help with something kubuntu specific otherwise don't talk
<discombobulated> LoCaLMaChInE, not wrong, just inconvenient if i had to say. i usually don't mind offtopic chat myself though
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: you are not even on kubuntu so ...
<discombobulated> if the place is busy with people needing real help with kubuntu, wouldn't be a good time for offtopic chat
<LoCaLMaChInE> flaccid I am trying to have a conversation that is related to linux which includes kubuntu
<claydoh> we have plennty of channels for off topic stuff
<mr---t-> this place is not for conversations it's for questions
<claydoh> #kubuntu-offtopic is perfect for that
<LoCaLMaChInE> well I am not trying  to have a conversation but questions related to linux which is why I am here
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: don't do it here
<p_quarles> LoCaLMaChInE, off-topic chatter is considered rude because people idle here, waiting for support questions
<p_quarles> when you activate the channel for non-support stuff, you are alerting people to stuff they don't necessarily want to hear
<p_quarles> it's like telephone marketing -- that's why people are getting irked
<LoCaLMaChInE> apparently I am off topic but I am not I have had some issues and trying to resolve with kubuntu
<mr---t-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flaccid> please don't make me get an operator
<Jack3> LoCaLMaChInE, you seem to be trolling
<bazhang> LoCaLMaChInE, join #freenode
<LoCaLMaChInE> yes I know I am asking for help
<Jack3> haha
<flaccid> LoCaLMaChInE: last warning.
<mr---t-> specific kubuntu help?
<LoCaLMaChInE> yes
<LoCaLMaChInE> :-[
<Jack3> ahh he left the buildin
<Jack3> flaccid, haha same error :'(
<Jack3> flaccid, though I think i shall boot in the livecd and double check that device.map is correct
<illmortal> what program do you use to change login splash?
<flaccid> yeah that error doesn't tell us much does it Jack3
<Jack3> flaccid, haha no, it makes me rather upset! :X
<flaccid> illmortal: its in system settings
<illmortal> o.o;
<flaccid> 'Splash Screen' :)
<illmortal> appearance?
<illmortal> <,< I don't see "splash screen" :X
<flaccid> illmortal: you are on kde3?
<illmortal> yar :(
<flaccid> its definately there in kde3 in general tab
<illmortal> general? k
<flaccid> you could also try kcontrol
<Jack3> flaccid, okay, im convinced grub is installing to the wrong hdd, fdisk -l shows that /dev/sda1 is sill not marked as boot
<illmortal> under "look&feel" there's only, "appearance, desktop, window behavior, and notifications"
<flaccid> illmortal: hmm under look and feel i have Splash Screen as well
<flaccid> try kcontrol i guess
<illmortal> k :)
<illmortal> ah it was in add/remove, just installed it :)
<flaccid> illmortal: which pkg?
<illmortal> ksplash
<illmortal> splash manager
<flaccid> ah i didn't mention that because the desc. was "the KDE splash screen" and not kde splash admin..
<illmortal> i see
<Jack3> flaccid, give me luck :p I just reinstalled grub to hd4 (for some reason it still recognizes hd4 as my linux partition
<illmortal> hm.. apparently I need a plugin called, "moodin"
<Jack3> flacid, OMG IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<flaccid> Jack3: um i assumed that thats where you had it installed (besides the mbr on first disk)
<flaccid> um yeah i would assume it would now
<flaccid> i didn't know that you installed it wrong place
<Jack3> I didnt know i did eitehrh
<flaccid> anyway nice job sir!
<Jack3> well i mean one would assume your master ide channel should be hd0 no?
<flaccid> well thats how i thought bios would handle it..
<Jack3> hence why we redid device.map... i duno, it works and shows winxp/win
<Jack3> im happy , thanks for the help man
<flaccid> can you show me your device.map and fdisk -l and the cat /proc/diskstats when you booted in Jack3 ?
<Jack3> yeah
<flaccid> hey np, we both learn from this ..
<Jack3> also looks like i will have to do some fixing on the vista/xp installations, both give errors when starting :P
<flaccid> yea probably the boot.ini on their behalf if it does launch from grub, otherwise probably bootloader +1 etc.
<Jack3> flaccid, shoot me haha
<flaccid> boot.ini uses bios locations basically iirc
 * flaccid gets out a gun
<flaccid> *bang*
<Jack3> when i loaded ubuntu... Error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<Jack3> never celebrate until you know it works
<Jack3> :'(
<flaccid> yeah but now you can do find stage1.. and then 'e' and make sure its the same location..
<Jack3> flaccid, i believe i did the find stage1 to get to this point no?
<Jack3> or do you mean something different?
<flaccid> depends if you are talking about the booting the fs where /boot/grub is installed or a different one..
<Jack3> flaccid, i basically used the livecd to chroot into the installation, did the find stage 1 command, and then installed to hd4
<Jack3> now i do see a post that details the error i get
<Jack3> they say its something to do with menu.list
<flaccid> yes thats correct. all along i assume that you had installed grub's userland onto the correct fs/partition which is not what happened. my point is that if you want to boot that same fs which has linux on it then the entry in menu.list must have the correct location which is probably hd(4,0) or hd(4,1) ..
<Jack3> oh koay
<Jack3> okay
<flaccid> Jack3: im talking about        root            (hd4,0)   in the grub entry (which is the first directive) after the title
<flaccid> or it could be 4,1.. .i lost your paste so not sure if swap is first or not..
<illmortal> One last question for the night, flaccid! How do you change the theme of the cursor? :X
<flaccid> illmortal: system settings - keyboard & mouse | mouse | cursor theme
<flaccid> my g/f is home i have to cook dinner, so cyas later
<Jack3> flaccid, im a little lost again, I am following a guide where i chroot into the linux partition, edit device.map to reflect the actual bios boot sequence, and then run grub --device-map=device.map and then type root (hd0,0) but it says it does not exist
<Jack3> okay, see ya
<illmortal> damn you're good
<illmortal> thanks flaccid... have a good one bro :D
<flaccid> Jack3: thats not what you should do. its simply a matter of changing root() on the entry to the correct spot. you got to grub with your new device.map
<flaccid> anyway experiment i'll bbl
<illmortal> hm... anyone know if there's a special way to install a log in theme other than system settings?... It still uses the default one =\
<Jack3> flaccid, i got it working :)
<abby87> hello my soundcard is not playing any sound..i'm using kubuntu-kde4..alsamixer is opening properly too still no sound
<abby87> any idea?
<flaccid> Jack3: was it just the root entry
<flaccid> abby87: wrong channel for kde4, see topic
<flaccid> !changethemes | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<abby87> ooh ok thanx
<illmortal> lol thanks flaccid :)
<v6lur> what exactly does it mean & how can i "resolve manually":
<v6lur> Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.
<v6lur> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms
<v6lur> /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller: line 82: /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/173.14.09/source/dkms.conf: No such file or directory
<v6lur> nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS. Unsure what to do. Resolve manually.
<flaccid> !pastebin | v6lur
<ubottu> v6lur: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> v6lur: what are you trying to achieve?
<v6lur> standard apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Jack3> flaccid, i actually followed this post, which first i redid device.map to follow the bios order, secdonly under chroot i  ran sudo grub --device-map=device.map and then ran find /boot/grub/stage1, it returend (hd0,0) this time i typed root (hd0,0) then setup (hd0) then i went into menu.list and made sure the ubuntu partitions were now pointing towards hd0,0
<v6lur> that is, updating worked ok, but using latest kernel X doesn't start
<v6lur> latest is 2.6.24-21, using 2.6.24-20 things work
<flaccid> Jack3: fair enough
<v6lur> obviously has something to do with nvidia driver, but what wxactly?
<Jack3> flaccid, though now i gotta go figure how to fix the vista and xp installations :P
<dwidmann> v6lur: that sounds like sufficient reason to file a bug report, and to keep and run the old kernel
<dwidmann> wait, v6lur, you might just need to recompile the nvidia driver
<dwidmann> v6lur: did you install it by hand?
<flaccid> v6lur: did you google the errors?
<v6lur> i havent compiled nvidia driver, just installed with envy
<flaccid> !envy | v6lur
<ubottu> v6lur: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<v6lur> flaccid: yes, gives two results, both in italian
<v6lur> sorry, envy-ng it was. not envy
<flaccid> a lot of people avoid envy for these kinds of reasons
<dwidmann> v6lur: maybe alberto hasn't repackaged the drivers for the newer kernel yet or something
<dwidmann> That was his name right, alberto milone, or something like that
<v6lur> ok, i see
<dwidmann> anywho, he packages updated versions of the nvidia driver and keeps them in a third party repository. Maybe it hasn't been updated yet.
<v6lur> could/would installing latest driver from nvidia's site help?
<flaccid> v6lur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/250757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250757 in dkms "Old dkms modules are not removed when upgrading fglrx" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dwidmann> v6lur: yes.
<flaccid> and i'd say according to the bug report that sounds the likely reason
<dwidmann> v6lur: you'll want to use envy to purge all versions that are presently installed first
<illmortal> flaccid i get errors when I run sudo kcontrol: http://pastebin.ca/1185025
<flaccid> illmortal: never use sudo for gui apps
<illmortal> hm...
<dwidmann> illmortal: use kdesudo instead
<illmortal> k
<v6lur> flaccid, dwidmann, thanks
<flaccid> illmortal: that link doesn't load in two browsers of mine
<illmortal> o.o; it's basically a permissions error right after i type my password but kdesudo did the trick so far :p
<flaccid> yes, this is why kdesudo was made :)
<illmortal> hm.. kcontrol lacks the option for login theme?
<dwidmann> illmortal: advanced tab, sytem category, login manager
<illmortal> In KDE Control Center?
<dwidmann> wait, I was thinking system settings, oops
<dwidmann> illmortal: type login in the filter
<illmortal> lol yeah in system settings it doesn't apply the new theme (bug) it sticks to default
<flaccid> illmortal: its the same as system settings 'Splash Screen' they use the same kmod snapins
<flaccid> illmortal: you talking about the kde login splash dialog or the boot usplash one?
<illmortal> login... there's the login screen, when you click log in, then you get a boot splash, right? o,o;
<dwidmann> illmortal: oh, kcontrol and system settings use the same kcmshell modules
<illmortal> eh... the login screen is the default screen while the splash theme is different.
<illmortal> i have a full theme that should implement onto the login screen then the splash screen afterwards
<illmortal> ah found it, KDM theme manager. Gonna log out now and test it o.o;
<illmortal> bah! It's official... Kubuntu has a bug that doesn't allow to change login screen.
<dwidmann> longstanding bug if I do remember correctly
<p_quarles> dwidmann, you do remember correctly :)
<word> i have an alc885 card...and it's using the alc882 driver..how do i fix that?
<illmortal> lol why didn't ya just tell meh! lol
<dwidmann> word: is it broken?
<word> dwidmann: the microphone is
<illmortal> alright hittin the sack :P
<word> i can hear it through the speakers, but no apps can find the input for it
<illmortal> flaccid & dwidmann, thanks for your assistance.
<flaccid> illmortal: oh kdm them sorry mate. just to let you know it doesn't work properly
<flaccid> heh its been like this since kubuntu was out
<dwidmann> maybe illmortal would have better luck installing kdm-kde4 and themeing it instead
<flaccid> oh im just repeating dwidmann. meh im so not with it
<word> dwidmann: the playback works fine, but none of the inputs in the programs are getting sound,
<p_quarles> flaccid, I remember it working with 7.04 -- broke after that
<word> dwidmann: on both skype and audacity i tried 0,0 0,1 and 0,2
<p_quarles> kdm theming, that is -- and it's the same in Debian, so the issue is upstream
<dwidmann> hmmm, I'm no sound expert word, lets see what I can google :)
<kathy> Hello
<kathy> Anyone know how to make desktop sharing in kde 4.1 functional.  pretty complex from what I see
<dwidmann> word: what about this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-449731.html
<word> dwidmann: thanks, i've been trying for a  couple hours and haven't found anything :(
<word> dwidmann: hold on, checking
<holyguyver> How do I install a js extension to Konqueror?
<word> dwidmann: actually, it's a Realtek ALC889A, being recognized by alsa as 885, and by phonon as 882 >< lol
<dwidmann> word: well, maybe that post will solve it for you, it looks like cato2 had all his ducks in a row by the end of the thread
<word> dwidmann: awesome! still doesn't show up as the right one, but mic works, and that's plenty thanks a lot!
<flaccid> p_quarles: its never worked on each release since dapper for me
<dwidmann> word: awesome, glad to hear that it works. Don't worry about if it shows up as the right one ... any more attempt to fix it might break it
<flaccid> p_quarles: debian and ubuntu implement the login manager quite differently to normal distros, could have something to do with it
<p_quarles> that wouldn't surprise me; haven't tried anything non-debian based recently
<flaccid> word: phonon sounds like kde4, you might have better luckin #kubuntu-kde4
 * djdarkman doesn't understand why does addept's systray goes into a seperate window when turning on compiz.... and why hasn't this 1 year old bug been fixed....
<cyberponix> I need help with some dvd encription
<mase_work> cyberponix: ok
<mase_work> cyberponix: what do you need help with
<mase_work> specifically
<cyberponix> rather i can not get the movie war to rip
<cyberponix> No issues ripping other dvds
<mase_work> cyberponix: is there some sort of copy protection on that DVD do you know ?
<cyberponix> I am sure there is however I am unsure what kind...
<cyberponix> I have never had this many issues ripping a dvd
<mase_work> cyberponix: what method are you using to rip the dvd ?
<cyberponix> I have tried dvdrip, acidrip, and k9copy none can do it....
<favro> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<flaccid> djdarkman: ask compiz/gtk
<cyberponix> and yes I have the current libdvdcss2
<cyberponix> lol
<Tamagotono> Anyone know of any showstoppers in intrepid Alpha4?
<flaccid> cyberponix: try libdvdnav4 and libdvdread3 <-- that one mostly
<flaccid> !intrepid | Tamagotono
<ubottu> Tamagotono: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<djdarkman> flaccid: everytime I ask about issues like this, developers always defend themeselves instead of just saying: "sorry we don't have the time" or "sorry this isn't important to us"
<mase_work> cyberponix: you may not be able to do it then
<flaccid> djdarkman: agreed
<flaccid> its pretty much like the systray problem in kde4 with gtk etc. usability gets overlooked a lot
<cyberponix> flaccid: i ahve those, and still can not back up dvd
<flaccid> cyberponix: if its encrypted, perhaps it cannot decrypt the type of encryption you have
<cyberponix> it was released in 07 it seems to me that should have been broken by now, maybe not... dunno thanks anyway
<flaccid> shouldn't rely on the open source community for doing that illegal stuff :)
<cyberponix> its not illegal to back things u own.. however if i uploaded it to oh lets say mininova for others to download then it becomes illegal
<cyberponix> I just like having my movies on a thumb drive so i can easly take them places you know?
<flaccid> cyberponix: thats not entirely true but yeah pretty ot for here
<flaccid> i agree of course you should be able to backup
<djdarkman> DMCA and DRM are the lamest things in the world, after Microsoft....
<cyberponix> that is the only dvd I can not back up its strange to me
<sgrover> cyberponix: where there's a will there's a way.  Pipe the video out from a DVD player to a video capture device on your computer and record it there... :)
<sgrover> I'll leave it up to you though to decide if you are "legally" able to do this....
<KingOfDos> what the ** is happening with security.ubuntu.com? an apt-get upgrade gives me 30kB/s. normally when i'd do an apt-get upgrade it goes with about 1400kB/s
<cyberponix> sgrover: got any good cap programs?
<sgrover> sry, no.  Haven't needed em yet.
<sgrover> But, even MythTV would work if you used the video capture device approach....
<sgrover> though that's a bit overkill
<sgrover> (er.  to be clear.. I *think* that would work as expected... haven't tried it myself sooooo....)
<flaccid> KingOfDos: probably just load
<KingOfDos> flaccid: i'd think so. but when there is so mutch load, just add another server. at least that's what i would do.
<flaccid> KingOfDos: there are mirrors and feel free to donate to the project
<flaccid> just isn't mirrors for the security repos because its not as HA as main
<kastner> hallo
<kastner> kennt sich hier jemand mit krfb aus
<p_quarles> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kastner> thaks a lot, i thought i was conneted to it. my mistake    sorry
<Guest83242> join mythtv-user
<Guest83242> ups :_
<ext3_fs> 2345
<flaccid> j kde
<flaccid> oops
<tony_> is there any way to totally remove an app? do i just use purge?
<flaccid> purge if installed from pkg
<Guest83242> a question - do you know a repository with kde 4.1?
<Guest83242> i use ubuntu ones, and still no upgrade
<word> Guest83242: go to kubuntu.org and click on the news item, it has the instructions you need
<flaccid> !kde4 | Guest83242
<ubottu> Guest83242: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> thats the link..
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents Is there a way for my windows to "remember" the coordinates from which I last had them on the screen and then appear at those same coordinates when I fire up the same program again?
<flaccid> compilerwriter: right click the title bar of the window and goto advanced | special application settings and select remembe for the first two types
<compilerwriter> flaccid all I have in advanced is Keep above/below others and fullscreen
<flaccid> compilerwriter: hmm thats weird. you are on kde3 using kwin ? ie. no effects or different window manager?
<compilerwriter> flaccid I have the cube
<compilerwriter> flaccid how would I determine my wm
<compilerwriter> flaccid beryl comes to mind
<flaccid> compilerwriter: correct. you are not using kwin, so you should ask #compiz-fusion if its possible
<flaccid> or whatever window manager you are using because it aint kwin
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<kritykal> hyeee
<kritykal> all
<kritykal> how are you
<kritykal> i hope all of you are good
<kritykal> condition
<kritykal> or
<kritykal> conditioner
<kritykal> sounds like shampoo you all
<kritykal> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> kritykal: ease up on the enter key dude, its not punctuation
<flaccid> kritykal: please leave unless you are here about kubuntu support
<tony_> anyone know how to make amarok use minimode by default?
<ActionParsnip> tony_: I use amarok. How do you enable this mode?
<kritykal> go to the option
<kritykal> its easy pal
<tony_> ActionParsnip: there's two up/down arrows on the right side of the small player. click it
<flaccid> kritykal: please stop.
<kritykal> hey
<kritykal> is it im wrong?
<ActionParsnip> tony_: so its the startup view option?
<srbaldomero> Hello,can anyone help me to configure my system as to have a 1440x900px resolution? I have a SIS Mirage3 graphic card as
<tony_> kritykal: i think he's telling you you're being too general
<tony_> ActionParsnip: go to settings....show player window
<kritykal> option is equal to setting and also equal to preferences
<ActionParsnip> tony_: ahh so you just want the basic playing interface
<tony_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> tony_: mine looks a bit like this http://www.mepisguides.com/Mepis-6/media-players/amarok/amarok-4.png
<tony_> i don't really need that big amarok window every time i start it
<ActionParsnip> tony_: but not gnomified
<kritykal> okay pal
<kritykal> take care
<ActionParsnip> tony_ im websearching
<kritykal> sorry that if im wrong
<kritykal> take care actionparsnip
<kritykal> love you
<ActionParsnip> kritykal: np man
<flaccid> !enter | kritykal
<ubottu> kritykal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> me
<flaccid> meh even
<flaccid> tony_: you might get an answer in #amarok
<tony_> flaccid: already asked. too slow in there
<flaccid> it might get better later
<tony_> oh well, no big deal
<ActionParsnip> tony_: id try a different player if amarok doesnt suit you
<flaccid> tony_: sorry how do you get to mini mode again?
<tony_> flaccid: settings....show player window......then bottom right arrow things
<tony_> ActionParsnip: i like amarok. i use audacious once in a while also
<tony_> i just haven't used linux long enough to really have a favorite
<ActionParsnip> tony_: id explore, do you use the library function in amarok?
<flaccid> tony_: raise a bug on bugs.kde.org as a feature request, i don't see it being possible and amarok2 will superseed this anyway
<tony_> ActionParsnip: no, not yet. have in a previous install
<tony_> no big deal. maybe it has it in amarok 2
<flaccid> maybe, maybe not, you won't know until you find out :)
<tony_> usually the bugs i file are already on record
<tony_> something has to be done with the nvidia drivers or xorg or soemthing. i'm using 20% to 50% cpu on my 8800gt and q6600
<tony_> where do i go for that? #xorg is empty
<flaccid> tony_which process?
<favro> tony_: in konsole type   top  then the > key and look for two xorgs listed
<tony_> favro: xorg and kwin = 30% to 50% cpu
<favro> tony_: yeh - I went back to the nv driver 'cause of that
<flaccid> i guess you could complain to nvidia or try their beta drivers
<tony_> favro: are you on kde4 also? i'm on 4.1
<flaccid> or just upgrade to latest stable nvidia driver
<favro> tony_: no
<flaccid> tony_: this channel is not kde4 support, see topic please
<tony_> flaccid: i'd rather use what's in the repos. any time i used different and used the repos, i'd have a mess and sometimes no x
<favro> tony_: it seems to be the new x at fault
<tony_> flaccid: but kubuntu uses kde 4
<flaccid> tony_: read the topic.
<flaccid> also you can't point blame until you diagnose it
<tony_> i thought kubuntu had already moved onto kde4 hence it coming with kde4
<tony_> is there something i add to make kubuntu update to beta drivers?
<tony_> nvidia ones?
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> tony_: nah that won't happen until intrepid. beta drivers and the latest drivers are from the nvidia website. they are not updated in release
<alec> hello
<alec> is it normal that empty files aren't saved as actual files on a fat-formatted usb-stick? they seem to be in the file table but on a windows machine I can't access them.
<flaccid> alec: doesn't seem right. what is the error in windows?
<alec> it says that the file doesn't exist.
<flaccid> if it exists in linux, i guess you better give bill a call :O
<alec> could it be that linux just doesn't save a real file behind the entry in the file table? i think that's what confuses windows.
<flaccid> i doubt it. a file is a file as far as linux is concerned
<alec> ok...i was just wondering because it only happens on empty files. once they have more than 0 bytes, windows can open them aswell.
<flaccid> well windows is usually fine with 0 byte files. maybe google can shed some light
<alec> i'll give it a try, thanks so far.. difference is, when i save an empty text file myself, i can open it on both os...well, I'll google.
<flaccid> alec: how else would you save it?
<alec> those empty files are header files from /usr/src/ ....
<alec> i haven't created them myself but simply copied them to the usb-stick (using dolphin, but that shouldn't be the problem)
<flaccid> hmmm fux me
<flaccid> oops!
<alec> flaccid, what's up?
<flaccid> nothing
<alec> hmm..k then..
<thefish> alec: is the file still there when you put the usb stick back in the linux machine?
<Jahman> hi
<thefish> the 0 size file i mean
<thefish> hi Jahman
<alec> thefish, yes, it's still there.
<Jahman> hugh thefish
<thefish> alec: can you copy the file to the windows machine via network?
<thefish> alec: i have just tried with a usb stick here on dolphin 1.1 and it works fine - are you unmounting (ejecting) the usb stick properly?
<alec> uhm...nope, i didn't umount the stick... I had waited a long time (30 mins) before i just took it out. but i'll try it with unmounting..actually a smart idea :)
<alec> can't try copying via network because both machines are supposed to be disconnected here..security issues, not my own systems.
<mw07_> Hallo
<mw08> hallo
<mw07_> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/inkscape/Inkscape-0.46.win32.exe
<flaccid> mw07_: how can we help you?
<flaccid> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<flaccid> mw07_: is trying to send me a file which could be a virus
<dwidmann> hmm, and mw08 has left the server
<dwidmann> wonder just how many mwxx's there are
<flaccid> would be good if ops were actually around doing their job
<dwidmann> Probably a bad time of day
<bazhang> it is very early for most of them I would imagine.
<flaccid> depends where you live. this channel is international.
<bazhang> true
<Riddell> flaccid: do you want ops?
<flaccid> its only 8:45pm here
<dwidmann> IMO the most uninteresting hours, thus, when I sleep, ranges from about 6am to 12noon. 6:45am here in EST
<flaccid> Riddell: is that a trick question?
<Riddell> no
<flaccid> well sure, but at this stage i would prefer a development server for kubuntu.org but heh im up for either :)
<Riddell> flaccid: can't you set up drupal on your local computer?
<flaccid> Riddell: yeah i've got that going but really would like the actual config and content outputted so i can do the css properly
<flaccid> did you get my URI for my drupal install ?
<Riddell> flaccid: no don't think so
<Riddell> flaccid: I've given you ops on this channel
<backflip> hey everybody. newbie need some KDE3 help. my desktop wallpapper isn't changing. i choose file, confirim, but nothing happen. what i should try?
<flaccid> give the URL from the notice i just sent a shot
<Riddell> flaccid: I don't see a msg
<Riddell> flaccid: ok, that seems to work
<alec> thefish, i can reproduce it this way: I copy "con.h" from "/usr/src/linux-headers-'uname -a'/include/config/w1 to the stick, unmount it and put the stick into the win-machine. there i can see the file but can't open nor copy it.
<flaccid> Riddell: thanks on both accounts jr :)
<bazhang> ruh roh
<thefish> alec: maybe try with just cp on the console instead of dolphin?
<alec> just doing that right now :)
<alec> same problem occours. and i cared about unmounting aswell.
<thefish> alec: not sure then mate :/ - what use do you have for the empty files?
<alec> thefish, i want to port some code to a different system (not windows, it's just the IDE I'm using there). the source code I want to port definately uses linux libraries, so i need to copy all that stuff first before i start compiling anything there. thanks a lot that you cared though!
<_magez_> Magez
<thefish> alec: no worries :) please tell me if you find out what causes this, i get the same here
<alec> sure, I'll do my best.
<thefish> alec: you could just recreate the files in windows as a workaround?
<alec> mw07 is trying to send me a suspicious file.
<alec> thefish, sure, that would be a workaround. but I'd need to be able to delete the files frst in order to replace them with 'valid' files. and i can't access them because windows considers them faulty. and there are a lot these files spread all over the filetree..
<The_ManU_212> hi
<thefish> alex "echo '' > file"?
<thefish> on the windows side i mean
<The_ManU_212> yesterday i wanted hardy heron to install on my machine, the installation was fine, but when i enabled the ati driver (kicker gui) then x didnt start anymore and my pc hangs when i do shutdown
<thefish> it wouldnt take too much to write a small script that found those and echo'd nothing into them
<The_ManU_212> my graphics card is a saphire 128mb x700pro
<The_ManU_212> and i also had the shutdown problem with dapperdrake, but not everytime
<alec> thefish, yeah, i could try to recursively find empty files and write a space char into them, thanks. just very new to linux and i don't know a lot of the bash commands for shellscripting. but I'll try this, thanks a lot for your support.
<thefish> alec: if you want to do this in linux, find can do part of it for you (man find), i meant to do this on the windows side
<BUGabundo> hello
<BUGabundo> what tool replaces Kcontrol on kde4 on intrepid?
<flaccid> BUGabundo: system settings and #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support; #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<BUGabundo> I'll check there
<BUGabundo> thanks flaccid
<alec> thefish, but on the windows side I'd need the ability to access these files. windows just doesn't let me touch them. can't open, can't delete and thus i think I won't be able to write anything into them.
<emilsedgh> BUGabundo: System Settings is the original control panel in KDE4
<alec> but it's still worth a try..let me try this..
<thefish> alec: find /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include/config/w1 -type f -empty will return all empty files in that directory
<thefish> alec: you can then use find /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include/config/w1 -type f -empty -exec echo " " > {} \; to echo a space into them - I would copy the whole tree to /tmp first and do the modifications on the copy ;)
<thefish> of course you may want to check that it can open the files with spaces in them!
<alec> thefish, super strange behaviour on windows. if I "echo boo > test.txt", it'll work out and create or overwrite that file. if I "echo boo > con.h" (con.h is the faulty file), then dos will just print "boo" out to the console like I wouldn't type it into the file.
<thefish> wow strange
<alec> thefish, oh, thanks a lot for the help with find. yeah, I'll check if windows can read that file at all if it's filled.
<alec> wow, did you use some regex there or how does  "{} \" describe the found file?
<alec> ok, that's more than strange. if i open con.h with kate and save a byte into it, then i can see in windows that the file is containing a byte. but still i can't open it.
<alec> thefish, hah, got it!
<alec> it's the _filename_ that has different chars.
<alec> "con.h" isn't just <letters><dot><letter> .
<alec> if found it out by using the tab to complete the filename.
<uffo> hello, does someone has kubuntu livecd with kde4.1
<alec> thefish, i went like this: on windows, if you type "del con" and press on tab, then it will complete the file name to "con.h". Now, if you type "del con." and press tab, it won't be able to complete the filename. it's not a usual dot prior the file ending. if i do the same with a windows-created file like "test.txt", then i can write "del test.", press tab and it'll complete the rest of the file.
<uffo> do someone has created kubuntu kde4.1 livecd, i have enough of that package updating because i updated to kde4.1 now plasma wont run
<flaccid> uffo: kde4 support int he channel as per topic
<flaccid> uffo: oops i mean #kubuntu-kde4 for help on kde4
<uffo> but i need kubuntu kde4.1 livecd jus
<uffo> t
<uffo> i removed kubuntu from hdd already
<CosmiC> just installed kde 4.1, keyboard shortcuts don't seem to work and changing monitor settings via gui doesn't work. Are these problems common in kde 4.x
<CosmiC> ?
<flaccid> uffo: no such thing
<uffo> i had enough
<flaccid> CosmiC: wrong chan see topic for right channel
<Dr_willis> !kde4 > CosmiC
<ubottu> CosmiC, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> kde4.1 is still very much a work in progress.
<CosmiC> Dr_willis: thnx
<uffo> has someone created kde4.1 custom cd, i know it is possible but maybe there is someone who has
<Hobbsee> uffo: the peopel who may have tried are likely in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> uffo: not the right channel sorry
<uffo> it is kubuntu channel
<uffo> i do not need kde4 specific
<flaccid> uffo: read the topic please
<flaccid> ok
<uffo> ok i ask from kde4 channel about kubuntu cd but if they send me back there then i come
<Hobbsee> uffo: https://edge.launchpad.net/reconstructor may be helpful, but i don't know if it does kde 4.1 cds.  i doubt many people have tried it
<Hobbsee> flaccid: try being constructive, perhaps?
<flaccid>  Hobbsee: pardon ?
<flaccid> im constructive all day here if you had not noticed
<Hobbsee> flaccid: that is not constructive, sorry. That could be replaced by a cron job. (if kde4 is mentioned, tell user to read /topic, rinse and repeat if they talk again)
<flaccid> Hobbsee: i guess that is your opinion. now that i am an operator i do not wish to quarrel with you.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: if you want operatorship, you should behave in a constructive way.  we've been over this many times in -ops and elsewhere, i am sure.
<Hobbsee> more to the point, if you want to *keep* operatorship for an extended period of time...
<flaccid> Hobbsee: please explain operatorship. are you now targeting me?
<flaccid> im happy to read any resources that are available if you can provide them
<Hobbsee> google shows many things...
<flaccid> thats not constructive
<flaccid> Hobbsee: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=%23kubuntu+operatorship&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Hobbsee> you're asking me to provide answers to every question, without knowing what the questions are.  what do you expect me to say?
<flaccid> some meeting from 2005..
<flaccid> i don't expect anything from you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> anyway, this is offtopic.  Just remember:  be constructive.
<flaccid> you brought it up. im constructive all day thanks. talk again another time.
<vazlok> anyone knows of a kde4 lookalike theme for kde3?
<bazhang> what about kde-look.org vazlok
<Hobbsee> vazlok: kde3 and kde4 both have qtcurve, if that helps
<Hobbsee> otherwise, kdelook.
<tony_> anyone know how i find my ip address?
<Pici> tony_: ifconfig
<tony_> Pici: thanks, but is there a way to make it a certain ip like in windows?
<Pici> tony_: A static address?
<tony_> Pici: yes. router wants my address as 192.168.1.102 because ports aare set to be open for that address
<Pici> tony_: I'm not really sure how to do that in KDE, I'm more of a Gnome person myself. I'm sure that someone else here can help you with that though.
<jussi01> tony_: right click the network manager icon in tray, then manual configuration, IIRC its there
<uli_> hallo kann mir mal jemand in sachen irc helfen?
<vazlok> Hobbsee, bazhang thanks....but I use kde4 with some kde3 apps(kdevelop)...I just wanted a consistent look...qtcurve might help, but I like oxygen too much to give it up just yet :)
<Hobbsee> !de | uli_
<ubottu> uli_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tony_> jussi01: thanks, i can probably figure it out now
<uli_> thats my problem!
<uli_> how can i change rooms?
<jussi01> tony_: great :)
<jussi01> uli_: /join #room you want
<uli_> thx jussi01
<jussi01> uli_: no probs :)
<uli_> are you german jussi01 ?
<jussi01> uli_: no. also, this is offtopic for here, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<corigo> What is the difference between a Primary Partition and Extended Partition? More importantly if I'm formatting a data only drive for my home SAN which should I use.
<thefish> corigo: wikipedia should be able to help you with understanding partition types, i reckon a primary should be fine as you are probably using only 1 - what are you using for the SAN?
<corigo> 2x250GiB Raid 1. No OS only data.
<flaccid> corigo: google explains all. there can only be 4 primary partitions, then extended on a disk. so use primary unless there are already 4 primary parts..
<corigo> flaccid: thanks as always
<flaccid> np
<bopferman> is there a kde4 channel?
<ghostcube> kubuntu-kde4
<Hobbsee> bopferman: yes, #kubuntu-kde4
<bopferman> ty
<corigo> running live CD how can I mount my new partition?
<flaccid> corigo: disks & filesystems in system settings
<corigo> Yeah, you see this my problem, I'm used to Kubuntu, and loading Ubuntu, better switch forums
<rav> hello. Will Kubuntu Intrepid come with KDE4 by default?
<flaccid> !intrepid | rav
<ubottu> rav: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> flaccid:
<rav> flaccid: thanks. Kubuntu Hardy is a LTS, correct?
<flaccid> negative
<cryingtux> can you help me with how to add another distro to kubuntu grub entry?
<rav> so I'll have to go to KDE4 or stop updating?
<flaccid> cryingtux: no sorry
<cryingtux> its ok
<flaccid> rav: its your choice, hardy users can install 4.1 if they want
<flaccid> cryingtux: usually update-grub does that for you anyway
<cryingtux> will it add the bootloader of the other distro installed on sda7?
<rav> flaccid: but when 8.10 is released, I have to stay on 8.04 to keep KDE 3.5.x
<flaccid> cryingtux: there can only be one initial bootloader, but if you want to pass it to the other one, do chainloader +1 in the grub entry
<flaccid> rav: nah you can be on either for kde3
<cryingtux> thanks
<rav> flaccid: whew
<flaccid> coolio
<neWbieZ> hi guys, i have probs with my video card, it's an nvida and i correctly installed the driver by following the procedure but unfortunately there is a prob with the "vertical scroll" i mean: everytime i watch a video for example the graphical quality is good, unless theres not a scene in which the subject moves up and down, jumps or something, in that case i see 2 or 3 horizontal lines on the screen that divide the image in frames. i tried to
<neWbieZ> describe the prob the best i could. can someone help? thanks
<rav> neWbieZ: is it just when looking videos?
<neWbieZ> mainly yes, i also tried to see if the prob was VLC, so i installed another video player but nothing, then i tried to watch a video in youtube, same thing, and also sometimes the "scrolling" of a webpage seems to present the same issue
<flaccid> neWbieZ: do you know which video driver you are using?
<neWbieZ> it's the right one for my videocard i downloaded it from the nvidia website
<neWbieZ> if you want to know it give me one sec i'll tell you right away
<flaccid> neWbieZ: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<rav> i've never had video issues with my nvidia card. I installed the driver using envy-ng
<neWbieZ> the driver is this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<neWbieZ> im doing the pastebin
<P3X-018> Is it easier to control applications, how they behave and modify different settings in KDE than GNOME?
<neWbieZ> its taking a bit of time because its a big file
<flaccid> P3X-018: thats entirely the user's opinion
<P3X-018> It feels like you don't have the same amount of flexibility in ubuntu as you would in kubuntu. Or is it just me?
<rav> P3X-018: i chose KDE based on looks on my early days of using linux, and got used to its applications and features. But I know people who feel the same way about GNOME
<Dr_willis> I find kde more flexiable then gnome. :) and with that im out of hter..
<neWbieZ> whats going on with my hard disk? it says i cant open it, it says "only available with HAL" and also it renames all the hard disks deleting their names and making them appear as "Hard Disk (scd1-2 etc)" ????
<neWbieZ> (still uploading the pastebin)
<neWbieZ> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/40665/
<neWbieZ> guys?
<neWbieZ> ??
<P3X-018> Is it a bad idea to install KDE upon the GNOME that is already there in ubuntu, or should delete ubuntu and start w kubuntu?
<Dekans> you can install both
<Dekans> but you will have a lot of applications
<P3X-018> Dekans: heard it causes problems with 'overlaps'.
<Dekans> overlaps ?
<neWbieZ> alright...
<P3X-018> Dekans: As you said I'll have alot of apps... Isn't it possible to "overwrite" it on ubuntu, and hence remove ubuntu that way?
<Dekans> ah
<Dekans> you can try with autoremove
<Dekans> but removing gnome libraries is very efficient for removing all gnome apps :p
<hateball> Removing Xorg is quite efficient too ^^
<Dekans> hateball: not to install KDE
<hateball> Remove Xorg, install kubuntu-desktop
<hateball> :p
<P3X-018> Dekans: Will that remove ubuntu?
<P3X-018> And install what I want?
<hateball> Tho why not just backup /home and do a fresh install?
<hateball> In any case, I've had no problems having both KDE and Gnome...
<neWbieZ> what's kubuntu desktop? is it better than xorg?
<P3X-018> hateball: I'll need an empty cd to burn the OS on and install it that way right?
<P3X-018> Dont think I have more of those :/
<hateball> !info kubuntu-desktop | neWbieZ
<ubottu> newbiez: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<flaccid> gnome and kde ie. ubuntu and kubuntu are very separate there is no need for re-installing. if you have problems take those errors up with the appropriate channel
<neWbieZ> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/40665/
<neWbieZ> as you asked
<flaccid> neWbieZ: just remind me what you need. sorry its late here
<neWbieZ> you asked me to pastebin you my xorg.log
<neWbieZ> this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/40665/
<neWbieZ>  <neWbieZ> hi guys, i have probs with my video card, it's an nvida and i correctly installed the driver by following the procedure but unfortunately there is a prob with the "vertical scroll" i mean: everytime i watch a video for example the graphical quality is good, unless theres not a scene in which the subject moves up and down, jumps or something, in that case i see 2 or 3 horizontal lines on the screen that divide the image in frames.
<neWbieZ> i tried to
<neWbieZ> [15:25] <neWbieZ> describe the prob the best i could. can someone help? thanks
<neWbieZ> this is what i asked before
<Dekans> P3X-018: that will remove Gnome and its apps
<Dekans> the base system will persist
<Dekans> and kde will be there
<Dekans> so you'll have kubuntu
<P3X-018> Dekans: So I can install KDE and then remove ubuntu?
<ghostcube> u will install kde and remove gnome yes
<Dekans> yes
<hw__> Are ~/.xinit and ~/.xsession executed on startx invocation and/or at kdm login?
<P3X-018> Ok so which package is it that I need to install from Synaptic?
<P3X-018> There is KDE-, kubuntu and stuff..
<favro> kubuntu-desktop
<Hamra> hi, how do i change locales? in particular, the LANGUAGE= is what i want to change
<flaccid> neWbieZ: ok give me 2mins
<neWbieZ> yep
<flaccid> neWbieZ: so your resolution is ok but just the performance with playing back videos is not ?
<neWbieZ> exactly
<neWbieZ> my resolution is great
<flaccid> interesting, but this a 9600gt ?
<neWbieZ> yes i think so
<neWbieZ> flaccid i have to go... my daughter is waiting for me out of school, thank you for your time and help, i really have to go sorry
<neWbieZ> i'll get back in this chan tomorrow or later on
<neWbieZ> sorry again
<estan> hello. i'm trying to remove linux-restricted-modules-generic from my system.. but it says that linux-generic is dependant upon it.. how come?
<estan> i'd like to install the latest nvidia driver, so i'd like to remove the package one.
<v_> hi all
<angelika> hi, also my nvidia is brocken since last apt-get upgrade..
<estan> it would be okay if it only removed linux-generic, but it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop along with it, which is obviously don't want.
<estan> anyone know why it suggests to delete kubuntu-kde4-desktop et.c. when i try to remove linux-restriced-modules-generic?
<frank23> estan: you don't need to remove that if you want to remove the nvidia driver AFAIK
<flaccid> estan: you don't need to remove anything if you wan to use the latest driver from nvidia
<miffed> how do I stop windows becoming transparent ?
<valcrow> hi..how do i use abbreviations in kdevelop 3..for eg classd or ifb?
<valcrow> the docs dont seem to have info on this
<miffed> I got all desktop effects turned off, unistalled all the compiz stuff and yet my windows are transparent and pop up menus fade in and out, how do I turn off the transparency affect?
<frank23> doesn't kwin do the desktop effects in kubuntu hardy?
<frank23> (I'm not using hardy)
<miffed> frank23: I have no idea what manages the effect I   have turned off every option I can find so far yet it persists
<fale> frank23: I think it will
<testi> miffed: maybe you need to log in again
<testi> to turn it off
<miffed> I rebooted several times
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Running Kubuntu with KDE4. Everytime I start up my laptop I do an update to python-qt4, and python-qt4-common. This has been happening for about a week now. Any idea why these packages aren't updatng properly?
<flaccid> mr_clark: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<mr_clark> okay.
<mr_clark> thanks.
<flaccid> np
<miffed> Where would one enable transparency ....... desktop effects?
<pim> I'd say compiz-fusion
<miffed> pim: I removed everything compiz couple of days ago
<bazhang> miffed, what about alt f2 kwin --replace
<ghostcube> miffed: i dont know but kde 3 isnt using real transparency
<miffed> bazhang: still acting the same
<ghostcube> miffed: whats the prob again ?
<ghostcube> ok red it are u using kde3 ?
<miffed> ghostcube:  I got all desktop effects turned off, unistalled all the compiz stuff and yet my windows are transparent and pop up menus fade in and out, how do I turn off the transparency affect?
<ghostcube> miffed: is this kde3 ?
<miffed> ghostcube:  yup
<ghostcube> ps ax | grep compiz
<miffed> returns nothing
<ghostcube> dpkg -l | grep compiz to nopaste.info
<ghostcube> miffed: have u checked the desktop effectts in kcontrol ?
<ghostcube> in appearance ?
<elwood_> help I can't get my cd or dvd drives to be recognized
<dima> Привет всем
<trappist> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ghostcube> bbl
<trappist> I'm getting kind of annoyed by the every-couple-of-days kernel upgrades
<dima> bzzz
<elwood_> can anybody help me with my cd drive problem?
<trappist> !ru > dima
<ubottu> dima, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> howdy
<pim> ydwoh
<BluesKaj> yeh pim
<sbucat> anyone can get this working with opera or konqueror (i dislike firefox...) http://www.englishlistening.com/startListeningNow.do
<sbucat> -.-''
<geek_> sbucat: what's that?
<geek_> site itself seems to wotk, no speakers on this box tho ;p
<sbucat> geek_: no... it said buffering but doesn't buffering
<comite> hola un service
<comite> alguien sabe configurar para compartir una Impresora S.O. xp a Linux
<Pici> !es | comite
<ubottu> comite: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nemo_> sorry jemanden kann mir helfen???
<nemo_> würde gerne wissen wie kann ich java auf kubuntu installieren???
<nemo_> hallo?? jemand da????
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ForgeAus> uh... whats up with LSB :(... not good
<sebastian_> hi, i have a coupple of questions because im new to kubuntu, when i use apt-get install.. can i write in 2 names in one command so it installs both automaticlly? and when i use sudo can i have something like su thats keeps me logged in as root all the time?
<gissi> sebastian_: Yes, you can "apt-get install package1 package2 package3"
<sebastian_> ok thx :)
<sebastian_> how about sudo?
<gissi> sebastian_: For the sudo, there is the non-recommended method of "sudo su -" which will ask for your password and give you a root shell
<favro> you can install as mant apps as you like - a space to seperate - sudo lasts for 5 min
<sebastian_> ok :)
<favro> *many
<birnisson> hi, where do I get for example libqtcore4 (>= 4.4.1) ?
<dany_21a> hey room... does anyone know the problem (and maybe solution) that Alt+F2 (krunner?) wont get the focus if i start it and compiz is running? (window appears, but is behind all other windows)
<favro> dany_21a: afaik using compiz supersedes kwin so kde apps are not focused - try in #compiz-fusion
<typedestereo> I've a certain driver for my usb card...where would it be saved?
<typedestereo> *usb wireless card
<favro> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<testair> l
<voc> Hi please i need help! this never happen to me before! today when i try to hear music in amarok, the music sound very weird!! not how it should sound!! why happen this? help! thenks!
<sourcemaker> I am using konqueror as web browser every day... but the browser crashs very often... when a web page contains flash... any help?
<pim_> sourcemaker I think firefox is a better choise
<pim_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<voc> hi please i need help! this never happen to me before! today when i try to hear music in amarok, the music sound very weird!! not how it should sound!! why happen this? help! thenks!
<Havoc][> voc: did you check your mp3?
<p_quarles> voc, perhaps you were listening to weird sounding music? (the point: your description isn't very good)
<deathoncity> hi all
<deathoncity> i have a compaq presario r4000 notebook and kubuntu linux
<deathoncity> i cannot install my wireless driver
<deathoncity> can anyone help me?
<p_quarles> deathoncity, what wireless card?
<deathoncity> i also cannot mount my ntfs drives
<deathoncity> pci
<voc> it sounds weird like very deep!!!
<p_quarles> pci is a protocol, not a chipset
<Accidus> How can I launch the default application associated with a file, when working from the shell's command line?
<deathoncity> broadcom ati bla bla bla
<deathoncity> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&product=453183&dlc=en
<deathoncity> there you'll find all drivers for xp sp2 for my laptop
<deathoncity> i cannot handle-it
<deathoncity> i'm new using linux
<deathoncity> help me please
<gissi> deathoncity: Which Ubuntu are you running? (Hardy, Edgy, etc)
<voc> the music sounds strange, weird...; i don't know how explain it!!! it sounds deep, with a different entonation or somethin'
<deathoncity> kubuntu
<deathoncity> i don't know
<chla> hello
<deathoncity> where did i find out?
<deathoncity> i have the inf files
<Mojo_risin> fglrx stopped working for me with composite enabled, can someone help?
<gissi> deathoncity: open a terminal (Alt+F2), type  'konsole' (without quotes) and hit Enter
<deathoncity> done
<parkin> how do i disablle the windowpopup everytime someone goes away/online in kopete? Ive tried to find the option but havent found it.
<gissi> deathoncity: run 'uname -a'
<gissi> deathoncity: tell me what it returns to you
<deathoncity> Linux deathoncity-laptop 2.6.20-17-generic #2 SMP Thu Jul 10 00:05:43 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<gissi> deathoncity: ok, one minute
<gissi> deathoncity: Ok, you are running Kubuntu Feisty, keep this information if you need help on the future. On this terminal you have open, run: "lspci | grep -i network" (without quotes)
<deathoncity> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<gissi> deathoncity: Ok, it is a Broadcom BCM4318, let me take a look. Broadcoms are not very friendly to install, I have one myself... Let me take a look
<deathoncity> 10x a lot
<gissi> deathoncity: check if you have ndiswrapper installed, on that terminal, just run 'ndiswrapper'
<deathoncity> nope
<gissi> deathoncity: ok, install it by running "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<deathoncity> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<gissi> deathoncity: ops, sorry about that, wrong package name
<deathoncity> no problem...10x anyway
<deathoncity> hope solve this
<gissi> deathoncity: I'm unsure of the package name on feisty, run "apt-cache search ndiswrapper-util"
<deathoncity> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 - Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module
<deathoncity> i typed sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<deathoncity> and it worked
<gissi> deathoncity: Very good, now run "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9", it will get some utilities we will need
<deathoncity> ok..wait a sec
<voc> the music sounds slow that's it!!! pleae help!
<deathoncity> done
<gissi> deathoncity: nice... Now we will need to find the driver, one minute
<deathoncity> ok
<deathoncity> gissi:i have entire folder with my w card driver for windows
<deathoncity> i have put it in my user desktop
<gissi> deathoncity: Ok, I just found one for your card. Let me send the file to you
<deathoncity> ok
<deathoncity> and how did i save this?
<gissi> just save on your home folder
<gissi> deathoncity: Well, check on your folder with Windows driver if you have a file named bcmwl5.inf and  bcmwl5.sys
<deathoncity> yes
<deathoncity> i have those files
<gissi> deathoncity: Much easier then ;) Ok, run sudo ndiswrapper -mi 'path to the bcmwl5.inf'
<DarkriftX> someone told me there is a command that will backup a list of all my installed apps so that i can restore it on another installation
<gissi> deathoncity: of course, put the path to the file after -mi
<DarkriftX> anyone know this command?
<deathoncity> and now..i have a list
<deathoncity> -i for install inffile
<deathoncity> -a devil driver
<deathoncity> -r driver
<deathoncity> -l -m -ma
<deathoncity> -mi and -v
<deathoncity> what do i choose?
<gissi> deathoncity: -i path_to_file
<cryingtux> hi
<deathoncity> this is my path
<deathoncity> "/home/deathoncity/Desktop/wlan"
<deathoncity> "/bcmwl5.inf"
<gissi> deathoncity: Go to the directory /home/deathoncity/Desktop/wlan and run "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf"
<cryingtux> i have messed around with my GRUB, now i cant boot my system, all i get at boot is >grub
<cryingtux> i reinstalled grub via live cd but same issue
<cryingtux> how can i recover my boot loader?
<cryingtux> any suggestions please?
<pim_> can I make kubi show what it's doing during the bootprocess rather than that moving bar?
<pim_> cryingtux
<pim_> I have a tutorial
<cryingtux> thanks, i am ready to go through it
<gkffjcs> Hey guys, is there a kde equivalent of gnome templates, where you simply put a file in the ~/Templates folder, and can make a copy of it by right clicking and selecting new?
<pim_> cryingtux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<cryingtux> thanks
<gissi> deathoncity: Did it work? If it did, "ndiswrapper -l" should have it listed
<deathoncity> i don't know how i can go to this folder path in terminal
<deathoncity> i am new using linux
<sourcemaker> can I supsend my desktop system?
<pim_> you can
<sourcemaker> pim_: how can I do that?
<pim_> I only know for gnome
<gissi> deathoncity: sorry about that. run "cd /home/deathoncity/Desktop/wlan"
<pim_> but I suppose it's possible for kde too
<cryingtux> pim_, hope it works, i gotta go and boot my system and try it
<deathoncity> it worked
<deathoncity> 10x
<deathoncity> forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<deathoncity> several times
<gissi> deathoncity: Strange, let me see
<deathoncity> i believe that i have to disable the wired network to make this thing work
<testi> Is MSN webcam in general unable to traverse NAT or is it just kopete?
<voc> somebody help me please!!!!
<gissi> deathoncity: not very common... run 'iwconfig'
<deathoncity> lo        no wireless extensions.
<deathoncity> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<deathoncity> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<deathoncity>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<deathoncity> RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<deathoncity>           Encryption key:off
<gissi> deathoncity: Wireless is on
<gissi> deathoncity: See if you can connect
<leqviq> elite
<deathoncity_> nope
<deathoncity_> is not working
<gissi> deathoncity_: this error you told is normal.. should be connecting now...
<deathoncity_> and now i have to eject the network cable to test it,or how?
<gissi> deathoncity_: no, use the KNetworkManager to connect to your wireless network. You know how to do it?
<deathoncity__> it doesn't work
<paolo_> whois
<myk_robinson> hey, how do i set up user accounts for Samba shares in Kubuntu?
<kernco> Is there a way I can boot into Kubuntu and get to a tty without kdm starting?  kdm is broken right now, and it corrupts my ttys so I can't even get to a command line to fix it.
<myk_robinson> kernco: once KDM screws up, can you press Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a tty?
<kernco> myk_robinson: The text on the ttys just appears as junk, it's unreadable
<myk_robinson> wow... When you boot, can you edit the boot menu and boot to recovery mode instead?
<myk_robinson> BTW, is this a new install?
<Vermux> how do I upgrade my wireless driver?
<cryingtux> ! grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kernco> I'll try doing the recovery mode
<Vermux> I need wpa support.
<myk_robinson> kernco: i believe recovery mode bypasses graphical login and boots straight to a console
<Vermux> how do I see what is my wireless adapter name and model?
<ccj> lspci |grep wireless
<cryingtux> ! grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<filo1234> hi all, so i have a curiosity, :) there is a command for to verify kde version?
<zerjio> Hi all!
<Vermux> join /#linux
<Vermux> I downloaded wireless driver from Intel. How do I install it?
<Vermux> this is more complicated than I thought
<coreymon77> not really
<coreymon77> you just got the wrong card
<coreymon77> mine woks without any installation or downloading whatsoever
<coreymon77> !wifi | Vermux
<ubottu> Vermux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vermux> coreymon77: it works with windows, b with linux I have problem connecting. probably because the driver doesnt have WPA capability
<coreymon77> Vermux: thats usually the case
<coreymon77> wpa tends to be a pain in the neck
<coreymon77> Vermux: check those docs, they should help
<DarkriftX>  My laptop has some hard to install hardware that normally takes me weeks to install. It is all running now (have to reinstall on new hd, but im booted to single user mode). Someone told me there was a way to make a restore file of sorts for my hardware setup/drivers etc so that once I reinstall getting my hw working again would be easy, anyone know anything?
<timucin> hello. I'm having problems with lirc, can anyone guide me?
<coreymon77> with what?
<coreymon77> just use konversation
<coreymon77> !anyone | timucin
<ubottu> timucin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<timucin> sorry ! I made a mistake.
<kuser01> How do I set file access permissions for a user I have created in Kubuntu?
<coreymon77> kuser01: look in system settings, there should be a user management thing somewhere in that
<engineer> add him to the group that can access
<Walzmyn> Using Nvidia X server settings, I have twice set it to use dual X screens, but after reboot it's set back to twinview - how do I get it to keep what I want?
<kuser01> Where can I read about which groups have which access privelages?
<Walzmyn> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<Walzmyn> :(
<Walzmyn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<engineer> kuser01 ls -ls
<engineer> ls -la
<kuser01> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Tech> i can't use my wireless with Ubuntu
<Tech> please help
<Tech> i'm using DELL INSPIRON 1501
<kuser01> how can I prevent a user from accessing a specific file or device?
<engineer> Tech http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=6&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu1501.com%2F2007%2F10%2Fwireless-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html&ei=IXS0SN-PJZK2wQHp4OS3CA&usg=AFQjCNFP29b49M510iqB4pR04LmwMSdnnA&sig2=62G9uzCcvDCaCrWEx-JM3g
<Tech> thank you
<engineer> kuser01 make sure he doesn't belong to the allowed groups
<engineer> and remove read permission from others
<kuser01> engineer: what do you mean by "others"
<kuser01> engineer: where can I read about which groups are allowed and which ones are not allowed?
<techsupport> Welcome everyone!
<Walzmyn> kuser01, each file has premissions for owner, group and others
<Walzmyn> This dosen't make any sence - I'm trying to edit the xorg.conf via nvidia's gizmo....
<kuser01> Walzmyn: when I try to change the permissions it says I do not have sufficient access to the file. When I'm trying to change those permissions I'm logged in as root or as an administrator.
<Walzmyn> It's not saving anything to the xorg.conf file and giving an error about not being able to write on the BACKUP - but it's got root privlidiges
<Walzmyn> kuser01, what file?
<kuser01> Walzmyn: Typically a USB thumbdrive or some other device where I have stored private data.
<kuser01> Walzmyn: does the file structure on the device make a difference? It was formated as FAT32.
<Walzmyn> kuser01, I dunna, just tried it and i don't have that problem, sorry.
<Walzmyn> ah, yes, kuser01
<kernco> Where do I ask questions about Intrepid?
<Walzmyn> kuser01, fat does not have the same permission structure that linux filesystems do
<Walzmyn> it may not be ABLE to change to what ever you're trying to change it to.
<Walzmyn> I'm not sure, I don't know the differences between the two.
<kuser01> Walzmyn: What file structure would you advise I use when formating the device in order to get file permissions to work correctly?
<Walzmyn> kuser01, is it ever going to see a windows comptuer?
<Walzmyn> kernco, I don't know, but I got yelled at yesterday for asking in here.
<Walzmyn> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<kuser01> Walzmyn: Probably not any more. Kubuntu is rocken solid and I'm not having any problems any more other than figuring out how to use it.
<kernco> Ok, I wasn't sure if #ubuntu+1 was just for the Gnome distro or not
<The_ManU_212> hi, anyone can tell me if my drives are ok? especially ecc and seek-time-performance? http://pastebin.com/m42102a17
<Walzmyn> kuser01, then i'd use ext3, but Fat32 is the defacto standard for stuff that has to go between OS's
<Walzmyn> kernco, did you have any rouble downloading and installing?
<kuser01> Walzmyn: Thanks, I think you've just helped me solve this.
<Walzmyn> kernco, I tried to install it ina virtual box, but it kept giving errors
<kernco> No, my problem is that after updating it yesterday I get the error "No greeter plugin found. Check configuration." when kdm starts
<Walzmyn> hehe, I read no Greater plugin found - I thought, well, will a lesser one do?
<DarkriftX> can kde be reinstalled in single user mode?
<DarkriftX> my laptop drive is dead, i want to copy the whole drive to a new drive and reinstall kde (kde wont boot, some corrupted files)
<dwidmann> DarkriftX:  yes. "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" should do the trick. There are quite a few good ways to copy the whole drive too.
<DarkriftX> hrmmmmm
<DarkriftX> cool
<DarkriftX> ok, i have a usb drive attatched to /stuff and i want to backup the whole drive to that drive (minus that folder of course), how would i go about that (i dont know how to tell it to skip the /stuff folder)
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: it should skip that folder automatically
<DarkriftX> using cp ?
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: sure
<DarkriftX> nice
<dwidmann> other good options are things like using dd to copy the whole partition bit-for-bit
<DarkriftX> i got used to windows again since my laptop was down... windows doesnt do nice things for you
<DarkriftX> im thinking that wouldnt help me much
<DarkriftX> since the drive is partially corrupted
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: maybe dd_rescue then
<derdui> Hi, does anybody of you know a free and legal version of the java runtime environment for mozilla firefox? I have allready installed flashplugin- nonfree
<DarkriftX> im going to first try to just do a plain install and then copy the files i need from my backup
<DarkriftX> if that doesnt work right, ill format and copy the backup, then try to install kubuntu over the backup
<DarkriftX> or vice versa
<DarkriftX> so cp / /stuff
<DarkriftX> that should work to bacup the whole drive?
<The_ManU_212> hi, anyone can tell me if my drives are ok? especially ecc and seek-time-performance? http://pastebin.com/m42102a17
<dwidmann> The_ManU_212: I've never really looked at smartctl before ... but a lot of mine are reading old_age and pre-fail too :(
<dwidmann> and by a lot I mean all of them, on both my drives
<The_ManU_212> dwidmann: oh...but i think my problem is only ecc and seek time performance
<thedark> hello everyone I have a Toshiba laptop and have installed Kubuntu and everything I need fine, but for some reason Kubuntu doesn't recognize headphones when I put them into the headphone jack
<ercan_> hello
<thedark> the sound just keeps coming out of the speakers and nothing out of the headphones
<ccj_> thedark : open Kmix
<thedark> okay it is opn
<thedark> *open
<Sixofour> can anyone here answer some questions?
<Sixofour> :D
<Sixofour> contemplating on switching to kubuntu but unsure of the level that kubuntu and wine are at, and if they can fullfill my needs
<ccj_> thedark : can you see the headphone scollbar ?
<szakulec> wine's updated within a few days of a new release, and is provided through a separate repository
<thedark> I see master and PCM
<szakulec> (the new versions any way)
<Alex135> thedark: i have the same problem. i have a Toshiba Sattelite A135-S4666 and it has alwase done that for me... never did come up with a solution so far (although i havn't really tried much either)
<thedark> I have a Toshiba Satellite also :(
<thedark> damn now it looks like I have to switch distros :(
<thedark> but if ubuntu doesn't support it what would?
<szakulec> don't feel bad- I have a Satellite as well, and fixed my issue
<thedark> ? how did you do it
<szakulec> I filed a bug on the alsa bug tracker, and then compiled my own copy of ALSA
<thedark> oh geeze
<Alex135> thedark: i just plugged in a USB headset and told it to go and output audio through it. Works fine! :)
<thedark> I can't do that
<thedark> did audio stop coming through the speakers?
<Alex135> ya
<thedark> and I have a lot of non-usb eq
<Alex135> i used USB
<Alex135> but you gotta tell it manually
<szakulec> the easiest way is to right-click on Kmix, pick select master channel, and choose headphone
<Alex135> it wont switch automatically
 * Alex135 tries it
<Alex135> nope
<thedark> I could live with that
<thedark> how do I change the master channel?
<Alex135> thedark: was a long time ago and i dont remember how :P thats the one problem
<Alex135> its in alsamixer but i dont remember what i do
<Alex135> brb
<Alex135> door bell
<szakulec> right click on the KMix icon, choose select master channel, and choose what you want
<thedark> all it allows me to choose is master and pcm
<thedark> its just not detecting the headphones :-P
<szakulec> that means your sound driver is missing the bit that handles headphone plugging
<thedark> is there a way to fix it that doesn't involve recompiling?
<szakulec> there's a list of options you can pass to your sound driver that may get more things working: search for your laptop model plus ALSA
<Alex135> szakulec: i have a similer model of laptop as him and i have all of the options... but non of them work when i select them as the master channel
<szakulec> that's a good and bad thing- the hope is that you'll only need the options temporarily while the driver is upgraded to handle that special case
<Sixofour> hrm, should i switch to kubuntu?
<thedark> if it works with your hardware
<thedark> its great in that case!
<Sixofour> i have an ATi Radeon x1300 i am worried about
<Sixofour> and configuing wine will be scary
<The_ManU_212> is tehre in kde default a action for ctrl+f1 or shift+f1?
<thedark> well thanks guys, I'll see what I can do
<lok> Hello this is life or death i really really need help SOS!!!, i installed Google Earth (the .bin) and everything was good, until i open it and when i start searching, when comes to the place it DISSAPPEAR!! it close totally by itself!! i need help is for a job!!! SOS!!! thenks so muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<coreymon77> lok: why do you need google earth
<lok> i needed for a work in the university please help!
<coreymon77> no clue
<lok> please someone help me i have to finish it today!
<rickest> lok: did it ever work?
<rickest> lok: and did you install the version from ubuntu repositories or one you downloaded from google?
<lok> from google
<rickest> lok: remove that and try: apt-get install googleearth-4.3
<mschiff> hello
<mschiff> are there kde 3.5.10 packages available for hardy?
<lok> i saw that the version in the repositories is very old
<lok> since the first time it does this
<rickest> lok: the GoogleEarth page itself is for downloading 4.3.  same versions
<lok> well it says in the repositories that its version 0.4 or somethin'
<rickest> lok: do you want help or do you want to argue.  USE APT-GET INSTALL
<nicola> Salve!Qualcuno conosce un software per Ubuntu che riconosce il Samsung SGH-ZV40?
<rickest> !.pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<rickest> !.es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rickest> !.br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lok> sorry but it says that's not found
<nicola> Sorry!It's my first time here.Do you know an Ubuntu phonr mobile application that recognize Samsung SGH-ZV40?
<rickest> nicola: sorry, I don't  :(
<lok> sorry it says that google earth is not found!!
<nicola> Thanks, it's no very important...
<rickest> lok: did you type what I wrote above "remove that and try"....
<rickest> lok: and you'll probably need 'sudo' in front of that, I was assuming you already knew that
<lok> of course i put sudo
<rickest> k, it's installing then?
#kubuntu 2008-08-27
<hax> lolz
<Alex135> hey, whenever i try and launch a full screen game or something it comes back with an error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Alex135> i am running on a 24" wide screen
<Alex135> worked before i got the wide screen setup
<Alex135> now it doesn't
<DarkriftX> ok, to get my kubuntu (and my wifi) working before i had to add "noapic nolapic" to the grub boot params.. when installing kubuntu from cd, i use the f6 advanced options and there are "--" at the end. does my additions go before or after the --'s ?
<DarkriftX> before didnt seem to work, and after gives me a black blinking cursor that doesnt go away
<DarkriftX> oooh, nvm
<DarkriftX> went away, lets see if it works
<DarkriftX> so its possible if i untar my old /etc into my new installation that my wifi and other stuff will work like before?
<DarkriftX> without installing anything else?
<Sixofour|TombRai> how compliant are 1998 webcames with kubuntu? lol
<Sixofour|TombRai> webcams
<Sixofour|TombRai> i have one from 1998
<Sixofour|TombRai> quality is cellphone basicly
<szakulec> there's a jumbo list of webcams here: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Sixofour|TombRai> i have ubuntu 5.10 CD...how easy is it to install 5.10 then update to latest kubuntu?
<szakulec> not that easy
<Sixofour|TombRai> lol
<Sixofour|TombRai> how not?
<szakulec> that upgrade path is definitely not tested
<Sixofour|TombRai> the thing is, i am not sure if 700mb fits on my cds
<Sixofour|TombRai> plus i only have 5 700mb cds, and i have 80 gigs of stuff i need..you do the math lol
<Sixofour|TombRai> gonna loose alot
<Sixofour|TombRai> so i am trying to conserve
<Sixofour|TombRai> id order some free cds, but they take 6-8weeks [even though the 5 5.10 cds took a few days
<Sixofour|TombRai> is anyone going to be in this channel for the next...4-8 hours?
<Sixofour|TombRai> who knows a great deal about installing kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> I'd guess that the amount you'd have to download to go from 5.10 to 8.04 would be more than downloading a CD image
<Sixofour|TombRai> probably
<Sixofour|TombRai> i'll likely save my essential files, save kubuntu heron [or what ever is newer]..then reformat and beg for help in irc [joking about the last part]
<Sixofour> hopefully kubuntu will be able to use my NIC card
<szakulec> NIC cards are rarely, if ever a problem now
<Sixofour> but ive never had a network card problem with linux
<Sixofour> yeah
<Sixofour> biggest thing are those ATI Radeon x1300 drivers
<Sixofour> which i hear are a sumbich to get working
<Sixofour> is there a theread/faq/tut i can read about ati radeon and kubuntu?
<Sixofour> thread*
<szakulec> the restricted drivers work well (usually), and besides them there are several open source options
<Sixofour> open source options for an ati radeon x1300?
<szakulec> yes
<Sixofour> i plan to play steam games with this
<Sixofour> i should be able to play atleast dx8 or 9 yeah?
<Sixofour> with those open source options
<szakulec> maybe
<Sixofour> i think after kubuntu is up and running ..my only problems will lie with configuring wine
<Sixofour> hopefully
<szakulec> hopefully you don't need to configure wine
<Sixofour> i last tried kubuntu i think it was summer of the year before last
<Sixofour> 2006
<Sixofour> i had a few problems, but everything was basicvly great [cept wine compatibilty]
<Sixofour> but io hear wine is tons better and just got a major update, so i got intresrted in kubuntu again
<Sixofour> and i hate the drm/tc/crappyness of windows
<Sixofour> what would you recommend..kubuntu with kde 3 or 4?
<Sixofour> it says kde3 support ends october 2009?
<Sixofour> ends*
<szakulec> it probably means the support for the current release of Kubuntu will end at that date
<Sixofour> well, i got kde 4.0...kubuntu download will take 24 minutes
<szakulec> not kde 3 support
<Sixofour> then we can start with the backup process :D
<Sixofour> and getting several gigs of raw wav to comrpess into 700mb
<Sixofour> though i can compress while it downloads
<mehdi_> Beer load [                    /] 100% *ding*
<Sixofour> is there a better compression then .rar ?
<Sixofour> hrm , actually
<russ450> Whats good about Kubuntu?
<matt__> adept keeps crashing in ibex alpha4
<matt__> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly
<russ450> Whats ibex?
<matt__> it all i get from konsole
<matt__> huh?
<szakulec> you can try using 7-zip to compress it, or if that's not good enough, you could compress it to FLAC
<matt__> intrepid ibex is the next release of kubuntu
<matt__> heheh
<matt__> 8.10
<matt__> i was wondering if anyone else was having the same issue and had a work around
<russ450> anyone use Linux Mint?
<stdin> matt__: we do not support intrepid here
<matt__> theres no kubuntu+1
<matt__> like there is for ubuntu
<stdin> mat__: #ubuntu+1 is the channel
<stdin> *matt__
<szakulec> if I compile ffmpeg from source, and use the shared libraries option, it will overwrite the currently installed version right?
<russ450> Isnt Linux Mint-KDE what Kubuntu should of been?
<stdin> !mint | russ450
<ubottu> russ450: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<mehdi_> http://mehdilauters.homedns.org hello
<stdin> mehdi_: why did you post that?
<mehdi_> error copy/paste
<russ450> Just a guess
<mehdi_> sorry
<russ450> doesnt Linux Mint replace Kubuntu?
<stdin> russ450: we do not support Linux Mint here, try #linuxmint
<matt__> mint uses gnome i thought anyway
<Pici> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<DarkriftX> is there a command to make apt find the repos without manually adding them?
<DarkriftX> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DarkriftX> !ndiswrapper-setup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> there is a setup script somewhere
<DarkriftX> cannot find it though
<stdin> have you read the guide?
<DarkriftX> yes, ive followed that guide like 50 times
<DarkriftX> and they always failed me
<DarkriftX> the one method that finally worked last time (i foundmy notes) was a .sh file called ndiswrapper-setup.sh
<DarkriftX> and i got it from ubuntu forums, but cant find it now
<ddibble> #hrops
<Sixofour> does anyone here know how to setup file shareing over a home network..for bacing up files so i can install kubuntu?..windows channel is in ruins atm
<DarkriftX> i always thought i did it wrong, but wtf... I just installed kubuntu and there are no repos in my apt config
<Sixofour> in windows xp*
<DarkriftX> why would they make it so difficult like that on a fresh install
<DarkriftX> omfg, konq sucks as a browser
<matt__> sudo apt-get install firefox
<matt__> ;)
<DarkriftX> firefox not found
<DarkriftX> nothing is found
<DarkriftX> my repo list if blank
<matt__> oh you dont havesources.list
<matt__> right
<DarkriftX> yeah....
<matt__> one sec
<DarkriftX> trying to do that
<DarkriftX> but couldnt get konq to load google
<DarkriftX> is there an irc client by default on kubuntu fresh install?
<matt__> yes
<DarkriftX> ahh, found it
<matt__> konversation
<derdui> normaly its konversation^^
<matt__> or just type irc
<darkrift_> ok....
<darkrift_> little better
<darkrift_> once i get wifi working ill be much better off
<darkrift_> using a crossover cable (yeah, those things from the 90's lol) to share internet with an xp laptop
<derdui> lol
<darkrift_> so wheres a good place to get some content for my sources.list
<darkrift_> all teh google results are from 2006 :S
<matt__> source o matic
<derdui> what are you looking for? normaly I search for proggies and take the sources to my list^^
<stdin> darkrift_: open adept, Adept -> Manage Repositories, check all the boxes
<geek_> darkrift_: i use the default sources.lst (with everything enabled)+ medibuntu + whatever PPA's are needed for what i want
<DarkriftX> ahh
<derdui> what are the PPA's?
<darkrift_> wtf
<matt__> the theme in ff3.0 in ibex is whack
<matt__> it looks like ff 1.0
<lordofpottatos> .?
<Darkrift2> hrmmm
<Darkrift2> firefox 3 not in repos?
<Darkrift2> i enabled everything
<mortici> hrm.... i installed it :/
<Darkrift2> i did too before, dya it was released, but i installed it manually
<Darkrift2> figured it would be in repos by now
<stdin> click "Fetch Updates"
<mortici> it should be in repos
<Darkrift2> i did apt-get update
<mortici> at least it was for me.....
<Darkrift2> ooooh, i remember
<Darkrift2> its firefox-3, forgot the -
<Darkrift2> or now
<mortici> lewl
<Darkrift2> not*
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> its -3.0 :S
<stdin> try firefox-3.0
<Darkrift2> why would they do that and make it a pita
<mortici> lawl
<Darkrift2> it should detect the "firefox" and give you close matches
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm, thats not found, but this sounds close, install it?
<stdin> the "firefox" package actually does install firefox-3.0
<Darkrift2> ahhh, good to know
<Darkrift2> like i said earlier... i got used to windows again and nothing works like you would want it to on windows
<Darkrift2> erm... it installed the beta :(
<stdin> enable -updates
<Darkrift2> and apt-get install firefox installs 2.0
<lok> Hi i have a Sony Ericcsson w200 and when i plug-in i don't see the desktop icon!!!! what's that?
<stdin> under the the "Updates" tab
<Darkrift2> the firefox checkbox under updates is greyed out
<stdin> from Adept -> Manage Repositories
<matt__> where is "Use my KDE theme in GTK applications"  in 4.1 ????
<stdin> mat__: system settings -> appearance -> gtk styles and fonts
<Darkrift2> all checked stdin
<matt__> there is not gtk styles and fonts in 4.1
<matt__> dont see it
<stdin> I'm looking at it now
<matt__> lemme do a screen shot 4u
<Darkrift2> anyone know where to get the ndiswrapper script at? i have a bcm4311 and that script is the only thing that ever worked
<stdin> matt__: make sure you have gtk-qt-engine-kde4 then
<derdui> i knew another distribution where ist was installed Darkrift2
<derdui> but i dont know if you an load it there...
<Darkrift2> i think i found it
<Darkrift2> if ndiswrapper is installed on a drive, where would the ndiswrapper drivers be located?
<Darkrift2> i have some backups of my old drive and id like to try to find those to use
<matt__> stdin
<matt__> sorry i took sop long
<matt__> http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=41di2.png
<stdin> I see your screenshot, and raise you another: http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1976/gtkstylemf2.png
<Darkrift2> lol
<matt__> mayne because you are on hardy?
<matt__> maybe*
<stdin> [01:33]<stdin> matt__: make sure you have gtk-qt-engine-kde4 then
<Reformer81> I am having trouble mounting an ISO image.  It seems to mount just fine, but when I try to access it, I get a "Permission Denied" error!
<Darkrift2> someone got ripped off :S
<Darkrift2> make sure you can read the location where you mounted it
<stdin> Reformer81: you need to give it a uid to mount as, otherwise it mounts as root, "sudo mount image.iso -o loop,uid=1000"
<Reformer81> stdin: I've never had to in the past, though.
<matt__> i got it heh
<Reformer81> I'll give it a shot, though.
<matt__> i hadn installed the package
<stdin> depends where you mount it to as to if you need that, but it sounds like you do
<derdui> is kde4 readdy to use without any hard bugs?
<Reformer81> stdin: I have an ISO directory (/media/ISO) that I always mount iso's too.
<matt__> kde 4.1 in fine imho
<Reformer81> stdin: That did it... strange that I've never once had to do that before, though.
<sgrover> I made the jump to kde4.1 a couple weeks ago.  Some little quirks, but nothing that stops me from working....
<sgrover> Video in Kopete seems to be a problem.
<stdin> Reformer81: what are the permissions of /media/ISO when nothing is mounted there and after mounting an ISO (normally) ?
<matt__> i think i have ta reboot for my gtk fix to take effect in firefox?
<stdin> logout/in should do
<Darkrift2> what kinda hell will i have to go through to go from 7.10 kd 3.5 to kde 4.1?
<Darkrift2> will it be easy?
<stdin> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10
<stdin> that's the full path with intrepid anyway
<matt__> cool brb
<stdin> otherwise just up to 8.04 and add the KDE 4 PPA
<stdin> (instructions in the topic of #kubuntu-kde4)
<Darkrift2> oh, cant have 4.1 on kubuntu 7.10?
<Darkrift2> will a version upgrade probably work on a fresh install?
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stdin> that tells you how to get to 8.04 from 7.10
<derdui> sorry, wth means PPA?
<stdin> !ppa | derdui
<ubottu> derdui: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<skone> hi
<skone> i have problem with aircrack
<derdui> thx stdin:)
<darkrift_> running the version upgrade now
<darkrift_> ill see how it works
<darkrift_> fail fail fail fail!!!
<matt__> ok
<matt__> that did the trick
<viat0r> firefox looks MUCH better now
<viat0r> i like the folder view on desktop
<viat0r> so far im impressed with kde 4.1
<viat0r> havent used kde since i swithed to ubuntu
<viat0r> and that was when libranet went under :(
<viat0r> thanks guys
<Darkrift2> wifi works, dist upgrade running... things seem to be going too well
 * Darkrift2 waits for smoke
<fujisan> latest kubuntu with wubi where can i get it?
<fujisan> nalioth
<fujisan> jucato
<Elda> Quick question... upon hearing that 4.1 was released... Id attempted to install KDE4 and had some mixed success.  So I am curious, how would I go about removing it so I could attempt to reinstall it? :s
<fujisan> i think they are almost all sleeoing Elda
<Elda> Oh well, might as well put the question out there
<fujisan> aye
<Darkrift2> so after doing a dist upgrade to 8.04 i need to do it again to 8.10 to get kde 4.1 ?
<puskom_> dfg fhhkjjk
<puskom_> tuyhujiu
<puskom_> yuiui
<puskom_> dtfdtrtyngbjyh
<Darkrift2> i just upgraded to 8.04 but i dont have a version upgrade button anymore :(
<Darkrift2> what can i do about that?
<flaccid> Darkrift2: in Adept ManageR?
<Darkrift2> yes
<Darkrift2> i want to go to 8.10 now
<flaccid> !intrepid | Darkrift2
<ubottu> Darkrift2: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<flaccid> you would need to update your sources.list first
<Darkrift2> ahhhh
<Darkrift2> manually?
<flaccid> thats probably quickest, basically replace 'hardy' with 'intrepid' i think
<Sixofour> so i got kubuntu with kde 4.0 instead of 3..did i just give myself more problems?
<flaccid> Sixofour: possibly. no problem until you come across one however
<Sixofour> how do i set up kubuntu to use windows XP file shareing system so i can retrive files off a backup machine?
<Darkrift2> updated sources.list and still dont have that option
<Darkrift2> what else needs updating :S
<Darkrift2> id figure upgrading your os would upgrade your os's upgrade list also
<flaccid> Darkrift2: you need to fetch updates
<Darkrift2> i have
<flaccid> !samba | Sixofour
<Darkrift2> 3 times
<ubottu> Sixofour: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Darkrift2> says no updates available
<Darkrift2> i copied the "default 8.04 sources.list" someone pasted on the kubuntu forums
<Darkrift2> and then restarted adept
<flaccid> Darkrift2: this is why they have a channel for intrepid. i'll go in there and find out the reqs
<flaccid> Darkrift2: pastebin the file please
<Darkrift2> the new info shows in the manage screen
<darkrift_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<darkrift_> the one in the first post
<flaccid> darkrift_: and did you replace 'hardy' with 'intrepid'in the file ?
<Darkrift2> no
<Darkrift2> like find and replace?
<flaccid> yeah, thats what i said before :) then fetch updates
<Darkrift2> oooh
<Darkrift2> i thought you just meant replace the contents of the file
<flaccid> negative. and also you do not need to go on the net to get a fresh sources.list, you can simply use the Manage Repositories function in adept
<Darkrift2> i c
<Darkrift2> i have the "full upgrade" option now, but still no version upgrade
<Darkrift2> do that first?
<flaccid> Darkrift2: um im not sure. i don't recommend doing these kinds of upgrades in Adept either. we generally recommend aptitude
<darkrift_> im down for anything
<darkrift_> just dont know how to do it :S
<darkrift_> guess i should install that
<flaccid> darkrift_: i went into the #ubuntu+1 channel and they advised  sudo do-release-upgrade -d to do the upgrade. please join this channel for support on this
<darkrift_> installing aptitude ugpraded apt and gave me new options in the repo manager
<darkrift_> checking those seems to have made changes
<darkrift_> trying that now
<darkrift_> id rather command line anyways lol
<flaccid> try to keep your responses on 1 line, darkrift :)
<yuji> ls
<Darkrift2> lol yuji
<Darkrift2> i used to do that a lot
<Darkrift2> my irc and console looked a lot alike
<bdizzle> is there a mathematica equivalent in linux?
<frank23> bdizzle: for symbolic math?
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> and solving / graphing and such
<p_quarles> bdizzle, they have a Linux version -- or at least used to
<frank23> bdizzle: maple has a linux version. of course not free
<bdizzle> yeah
<frank23> bdizzle: try wxmaxima
<frank23> bdizzle: it does symbolic math. not sure about ploting
<bdizzle> kk
<bdizzle> ah, cool
<pteague> is there a way i can specify the window title for a window?
<Darkrift2> does kde4 let you change the size of your desktop icons?
<Darkrift2> thats something ive always hated about kde, large icons :(
<sgrover> Darkrift2: with kde4.1 there ARE no desktop icons.  But you can "emulate" em with a Folder View.  Unfortunately, I don't see anyway to change the icon size within a Folder View yet... or switch to another view mode even.
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm
<flaccid> #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 talk/support
<Derrian> hola?
<KilloZapit> woah
<KilloZapit> lotsa people
 * Derrian dances ... place must be dead
<Derrian> yea... a lot of people, but no one talking
<flaccid> which is good
<KilloZapit> So anyway I saw an ad on the internet that thought I live in another state. I can only assume my location is set wrong.
<Derrian> to an extent, but it's like a meeting where no one talks...... it's pointless, no ideas or thoughts are exchanged
<Derrian> it's possible, for what state?
<flaccid> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<KilloZapit> But I went into regional settings in system settings and it tottaly like reset the x server or something
<Nixrift> my command line version upgrade doesnt seem to be done, but i got a message telling me to reboot
<Nixrift> not sure what to do
<KilloZapit> went back to login
<Nixrift> nvm
<Nixrift> gave me a prompt
<flaccid> KilloZapit: nah websites usually use geoip for that, nothing to do with system settings
<cesar_> hola
<cesar_> soy nuevo en esto
<Guest81254> hola
<Guest81254> como estan?
<KilloZapit> still is weird, that add never was wrong before
<Guest81254> soi nuevo en esto
<bdizzle> Guest81254: por favor, usar #kubuntu-es  , gracias
<KilloZapit> oh well
<bdizzle> does anyone know if there is a program to read .djvu files for e-books?
<Guest81254> alguien habla español?
<KilloZapit> oh also firefox keeps crashing when I look at flash files and then click a link
<flaccid> english only here
<Guest81254> ok
<bdizzle> nada mucho, pero #kubuntu-es es la canal de espanol
<Guest81254> XD
<KilloZapit> looks like npviewer.bin does it because if i kill that it works again
<reid> can i get some help please?
<Derrian> bdizzle: try this link: http://djvu.org/links/ there is a list of players with the OS that they support
<reid> somebody told me to type altcontrol+f2 and now im stuck in a giant terminal and i dont know how to close it so i installed irssi, but i cant read anything at all, its so HUGE.
<bdizzle> yeah, I just found one in the repos
<bdizzle> I'm surprised
<reid> I can't even read this line im typing right now
<reid> >.<
<Derrian> reid: hit crtl + alt + F7
<mase_work> reid: press alt+control+F7
<KilloZapit> and thats my list of outstanding issues other then that I like my kubuntu <3
<mase_work> reid: kudos for installing irssi though
<Derrian> ctrl + alt + FXX are virtual terminals
<Derrian> F1-F6 are commandl line bases
<Derrian> F7-F12 are WM based
<reid> so can somebody help me close this GIANT terminal..the resulution is HUUUUUUGE like 1X1 :X
<Derrian> irssi... good program
<Derrian> hit CTRL + ALT + F7
<mase_work> reid: its not a terminal, its a console
<mase_work> reid: do what Derrian and myself told you to do
<mase_work> and it will go
<Derrian> reid: you are in a virtual terminal
<Jess``> mase_work, i couldnt read that
<Jess``> I was about 15+lines upward
<Jess``> i read the f7 thing just now.
<mortici> irssi pwns :D
<Darkrift2> damn, my wifi stopped working in 8.10
<Jess``> thank god i had ubuntu on my server and thought to sudo apt-get install irssi
<Darkrift2> well, not completely
<Darkrift2> but it only shows one network available, and not mine :(
<Jess``> i was completly blind :X
<Derrian> Darkrift2: explain?
<Jess``> well thanks, back to #kubuntu-kde4
<mortici> lynx (or w3m) and irssi
<mortici> win :)
<Darkrift2> i upgraded, now my wireless network isnt found
<Darkrift2> and im 2 rooms away, the one it finds is 3 houses away
<mortici> Darkrift2: now thats a problem isn't it?
<Derrian> give me a sec
<Darkrift2> i know it works because 2 laptops side by side, (this one is connected to it)
<mortici> Darkrift2: what are you using to manage your wireless networks?
<Darkrift2> this is an xp laptop though
<Derrian> Darkrift2:  been a while and I dont have wifi on this pc... there is a file you can edit
<Darkrift2> whatever came with 8.10 :S
<Darkrift2> i just finished the upgrade
<mortici> Darkrift2: whats the application called?
<Darkrift2> doesnt say
<Darkrift2> its a picture of a globe
<Darkrift2> kde4 of that helps
<flaccid> Darkrift2: you on intrepid now?
<mortici> Darkrift2: :) not really. How about you click Help then about?
<Darkrift2> yeah
<mortici> Eeeek....
<Darkrift2> ther eis no help
<mortici> lol, of course there is
<mortici> err
<mortici> wait
<Darkrift2> new connection, deactiveate, configure notifications, edit connections and quit
<mortici> i didn't mean it that way lol
<flaccid> Darkrift2: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support
<Darkrift2> why does kubuntu need like 12 channels for support :S
<Darkrift2> ive got #kubuntu, #kubuntu-kde4 and #ubuntu+1
<flaccid> so its manageable and users don't get confused etc.
<flaccid> have a look at all ubuntu chans with /list ubuntu heh
<KilloZapit> oh and anyone know some places to get good icon themes?
<Derrian> KilloZapit: art.gnome.org; kde-look.org
<fujisan> jucato
<fujisan> hello
<KilloZapit> Thank you! :3
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I setup kde4 so that it starts up kde4-kdm rather than kde3-kdm
<Derrian> KilloZapit: Np
<KilloZapit> Bye guys, if I have any more problems I will come back. :3
<flaccid> CPrgmSwR2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Derrian> CPrgmSwR2:  make KDE 4 the default
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I setup kde4 so that it starts up kwin4 rather than kwin for kde3
<flaccid> CPrgmSwR2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin
<fujisan> flaccid:
<DIUD> asuw
<Darkrift2> wow, guess ill try in the linux channel...
<DIUD> alow kk good morning
<fujisan> how do i install amarok2 the beta1 on kubuntu?
 * flaccid yawns
<DIUD> بيسمل
<fujisan> allah yes
<DIUD> what?
<fujisan> babel
<flaccid> DIUD: english only here please
<DIUD> i dont language english
<fujisan> flaccid i spoke english and got no reply so this is one of those break the rules get a reply channel?
<DIUD> you can speak indonesian
 * fujisan yawns
<flaccid> don't exply replies in a free support channel
<fujisan> lol
<DIUD> cok matamu
<flaccid> exply=expect
<flaccid> fujisan: http://amarok.kde.org/de/node/485
<fujisan> ty
<flaccid> np
<DIUD> nnnnnnnnnn
<Hydrogen> then why the eff are you here
<fujisan> who me?
<fujisan> i want my wrench so i installed kubuntu
<Sixofour> ok guys
<Sixofour> 74Gb hard drive
<Sixofour> formatting the whole thing, what kind of partitions should i make?
<Sixofour> 2gb swap, 2gb os, rest data?
<Sixofour> kubuntu with kde4.0
<Sixofour> is what i got
<flaccid> Sixofour: please ask your question on 1 line
<Sixofour> sorry
<Sixofour> i typed as i thought of them
<flaccid> you can just let it auto part in the installer
<fujisan> ﻿on't exply replies in a free support channel, so don't expect question in oneliners :-)
<Sixofour> can it give my back the 6 Gb of utility space on my drive?
<flaccid> i would recommend a large / fs so you can install programs you need
<flaccid> !requirements | Sixofour this might help you a bit more on the disk space default install  needs
<ubottu> Sixofour this might help you a bit more on the disk space default install  needs: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Sixofour> a large /fs?
<flaccid> filesystem
<Sixofour> so, that link still doesn't tell me , based on user expriense, what is the best way to do this
<Sixofour> it says kubuntu needs 8 Gb :O
<Sixofour> the cd is 700MB
<flaccid> fujisan: its part of the rules
<flaccid> thats correct
<Sixofour> How does that work?
<Sixofour> You cram 8 GB into 700mb?
<flaccid> um i guess the image is compressed or something, not sure to be honest
<fujisan> not really flaccid it's not a rule that a question has to be one line, it's just a rule not to spam, and therefore not to use enter as punctuation, there is a distinct difference
<Sixofour> does that include swap?
<flaccid> fujisan: it comes under no flooding
<Sixofour> it doesn't specify if that 8gb is part of the linux swap
<fujisan> a 2 line question isn't flooding
<Sixofour> over all..10gb for the os is kinda bloated don't ya think?
<flaccid> fujisan: we generally consider 4 lines or more flooding. still the factoid is there for a reason and we encourage people to do this for other peoples benefit
<Sixofour> So is anyone here who is able to help me trhough this kub untu install process?
<Sixofour> kubuntu*
<bdizzle> its pretty self explanatory, unless you are dual-booting
<flaccid> Sixofour: well yeah i would recommend at least 6gb for / (because /home is on there too)
<Sixofour> so 2 swap and 6gb for os?
<flaccid> the installer will do it all for you, but you are welcome to do it manually if you like
<flaccid> yeah thats what i would probably do (although i do more for os because i install a lot of stuff)
<Sixofour> i only have 80gb HD..i don't want installer to gobble up all my space for utility
<CPrgmSwR2> Thanks to who ever helped me
<flaccid> 80gb is still a lot of space
<Sixofour> why don't i just do two partitions?
<flaccid> CPrgmSwR2: all good now?
<Sixofour> does Os really need its own partitioon?
<flaccid> Sixofour: you could do a separate /home if you wanted yes
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<flaccid> well its not an OS part, its / (root)
<flaccid> cool
<CPrgmSwR2> I even have aiglx enabled for kde4 with an ati card
<Sixofour> so what i am saying is, 2gb swap and the other 72gb for the rest [two partitions]
<CPrgmSwR2> and its working quite well
<CPrgmSwR2> its so awsome
<Sixofour> i have an ati radeon x1300 heh
<Sixofour> i may need help later :D
<Sixofour> 6GB of my disk is already hidden for utility, [thank dell for that]
<Sixofour> would #ubuntu be a better place for this?..kubuntu seems kinda..dead right now hejh
<flaccid> Sixofour: sounds good
<Sixofour> and i will likely have fourtyleven questions
<flaccid> i don't see a problem Sixofour
<Sixofour> well, i'll do 2gb swap and the rest for data [incl OS]
<flaccid> !installation | Sixofour
<ubottu> Sixofour: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flaccid> lots of doco to assist you
<Sixofour> yeah, but spending hours looking for an answer to every question gets tedious
<Sixofour> btw..installing kubuntu only has 4 steps o.O
<Hobbsee> Sixofour: ubuntu can be a good place to ask, but they don't know a lot about kde-stuff.  The desktop agnostic stuff yo ushould be able to get answers for
<flaccid> i don't understand why you have all these questions. the installer is pretty self explanatory/intuitive
<Sixofour> last time i installed kubuntu [2 years ago] i had to put in 400 different commands
<Sixofour> this is why i anticipate questions
<Sixofour> thats kinda also why i left kubuntu a week later
<flaccid> its much developed since then
<Sixofour> i know, i was waiting on Wine to be honest
<Sixofour> it didn't do crap 2 years ago
<bdizzle> is it going any easier this time around Sixofour?
<Sixofour> should be
<sancho21> I installed kubuntu before windows, but the kubuntu is now missing from boot option. What should I do?
<bdizzle> yeah, you have to install windows first, then kubuntu
<bdizzle> windows gets greedy and wipes grub
<flaccid> !fixgrub | sancho21
<ubottu> sancho21: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bdizzle> just be careful when doing the partitions, that seems to be the only area people get messed up
<sancho21> ubotto: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Sixofour> so your saying it hasn't gotten any easyer bdizzle?
<bdizzle> eh, its all point and click
<fujisan> how do i save changes in nano file quit doesnt prompt me with the question if i want to save my changes?
<Sixofour> oh, then why ask if it is going to be easyer this time around?
<Sixofour> curious
<bdizzle> but its too easy for someone to keep hitting "next" and if you're dual-booting, over-write the entire hard drive
<sancho21> bdizzle: Yeah, once I've tried my tricks but suddenly Ubuntu can only see blank partition (fresh). Although I still have windows on my computer
<Sixofour> i'm wiping the whole drive
<bdizzle> oh, hell, then click away
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> i'm just uploading stuff to our network atm
<bdizzle> if you're dual-booting, its still easier than trying to set up a new partition at installation for windows
<flaccid> fujisan: ^O      (F3)            Write the current file to disk
<fujisan> f3?
<bdizzle> windows does't like the average user to use partitions apparently
<fujisan> just f3
<flaccid> or ctrl+O
<Sixofour> windows is windows
<bdizzle> true
<fujisan> isnt there a texteditor i can use instead flaccid something like gedit?
<Sixofour> isn't xorb a text editor?
<Sixofour> probably not
<Sixofour> x<something>
<flaccid> !editors | fujisan
<ubottu> fujisan: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sancho21> I do use dual booting
<flaccid> fujisan: i use kate in gui, joe in cli
<Sixofour> kate is it
<bdizzle> kate is nice
<bdizzle> it has both GUI and CLI at the bottom of it
<Sixofour> but, i don't think wine is "point and click" to make it work yet
<bdizzle> damn near close
<flaccid> wine is not bad now, it all depends on the support of the particular program
<Sixofour> hardest part is making FLStudio work
<bdizzle> most people have gotten WoW to work
<Sixofour> i need it for steam and music software
<Sixofour> i don't even know if ASIO drivers work on linux
<bdizzle> check the wine app database
<Sixofour> i did
<bdizzle> ASIO?
<Sixofour> it just said "it works" with no guide or anything lol
<bdizzle> then trust it
<bdizzle> and then work from there
<fujisan> flaccid i am trying to edit my sources list but ctrl+o just saves it with a different filename e.g. sources.list.save.1
<Sixofour> ASIO is a drive that makes music processing more effecient, my sound card is shit and i use the processor [flstudio uses the processor also]
<flaccid> Sixofour: i just checked the appdb and there is howtos and comments from people etc. its pretty good
<Sixofour> not for all programs
<Sixofour> well, steam might have some howtos
<flaccid> fujisan: are you editing under sudo?
<fujisan> yes
<flaccid> Sixofour: there is also google :)
<Sixofour> google requires that magical word to find relevent results
<Sixofour> :D
<bdizzle> you mean, "I feel lucky?
<Sixofour> no..i mean, finding what you want in google is hard because you have to find the right words to use
<fujisan> yeah this is driving me insane :/ this is worse than vista UAC
<Sixofour> generally
<bdizzle> true, there are too many sites that have spammed it recently. its sad
<flaccid> as a rule of thumb, its best to not expect windows apps to work in wine, its a bonus when they do however. one day maybe ableton live will run
<bdizzle> fujisan: open the folder as root, then edit sources.list
<bdizzle> there should be an option on the right of dolphin to do it
<flaccid> fujisan: well not really. kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list is pretty easy to use
<Sixofour> well, now a days people generally say its hard to find a program that doesn't work in wine
<fujisan> yeah it wont let me save when using kate
<fujisan> bdizzle: i am using kde4 btw
<flaccid> fujisan: what is the error?
<bdizzle> oh
<fujisan> the error is that i need permission
<bdizzle> um, yeah, then command line, not sure what it is in kde4
<flaccid> fujisan: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list please
<fujisan> yeah i did the commandline
<fujisan> it failed on me
<fujisan> i dont get what you mean by that flaccid?
<flaccid> i would like to see the output of ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<fujisan> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3442 2008-08-27 08:42 /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> and you are telling me doing kdesudo kate ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list and trying to save you get permission denied ?
<flaccid> oops
<fujisan> no
<flaccid> i mean kdesudo etc/apt/sources.list
<fujisan> sudo nano etc/sources.list works but it will create a new file
<fujisan> when i save the output
<fujisan> i just want it to work with nano
<flaccid> ok let me try
<flaccid> fujisan: i did sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and then pressed f3 and pressed enter (same filename) and it saved without a problem
<fujisan> yeah on kde3
<flaccid> has nothing to do with the DE
<fujisan> so how can i open a dir with permission in dolphin?
<flaccid> with permission?
<fujisan> yeah
<fujisan> so that i can delete files
<flaccid> you can do root dolphin with kdesudo dolphin
<Darkrift2> Anyone know why my kde4.1/kubuntu 8.10 built in wifi manager shows my ap, but doesnt connect to it? it puts it in the context menu like its connected but it says "state: disconnected" and I canot get it to connnect
<flaccid> Darkrift2: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support please
<Darkrift2> looking for wifi support, not kde support.. kde 4 is working fine for me. I was just giving background os information
<flaccid> well i would imagine that intrepid has different networking etc. so you might have better luck in #ubuntu+1 as this is for hardy and prior
<Sixofour> is kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso the right iso for the latest non-beta type release?
<flaccid> Sixofour: yep
<luis> hola
<flaccid> !es | luis
<ubottu> luis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis> ok
<gkffjcs> can I toggle windows permission bits for hidden on a fat 32 volume, from linux?
<gkffjcs> Since windows doesn't adhere to the dot file convention.
<flaccid> gkffjcs: what do you mean, i don't get it?
<flaccid> fat32 doesn't have permissions
<gkffjcs> in ms windows if I select properties, on a file I can check box the file as hidden, ms doesn't use the dot standard
<gkffjcs> if I have a mounted fat32 or ntfs
<gkffjcs> is there a
<gkffjcs> way I could essentially check that box form linuc
<gkffjcs> x
<flaccid> hmmm
<gkffjcs> I know it wouldn't be hidden linux, but it would be hidden in windows the next time I reboot
<flaccid> did you google?
<gkffjcs> yeah, it's was really not so helpful
<flaccid> i can't find anything either
<gkffjcs> yeah, it seem like some one would have figured this out, but what ever, it's not critical, thanks!
<tony_> is it safe to upgrade to kde 4.1 from 4.0?
<bdizzle> I think most people skipped 4.0 and waited for 4.1
<gkffjcs> YES!!!!! tony_ what are you waiting for do it, do it, do it!!!!!
<tony_> i tried kubuntu alpha 4 and was working great except mythtv so i went back to 8.04. is it safe to upgrade to 4.1 w/out breaking mythtv?
<gkffjcs> I have no Idea, why would i break myth? It might be a video card problem, or try disabling the fancy graphics
<gkffjcs> but if there's a myth issue, If your really woried try installing virtual box, and testing it all in a vm first
<tony_> idk but myth seems very touchy. it's hard for me to do a successful install so wanna make sure nothings going to screw it up
<gkffjcs> honestly, I have been using kde4.1 for a while now, and I have not complaints, but if you have issues wiht myth, that is something you know morea bout than i
<tony_> gkffjcs: i think it was more to do with 8.10 alpha, not exactly kde 4.1
<gkffjcs> oh, sorry, I didn't notice the 8.10
<gkffjcs> yeah, If your using this as a machine, that needs to be in working condition then i think it's safest to leave the system on 8.04
<gkffjcs> infact 8.04 is an lts, if this is a server I'de jsut leave it on 8.04 until 10. what ever comes out the next lts
<tony_> so is it recommended to upgrade to 4.1 before i install any apps? i don't want myth screwed up
<gkffjcs> one second your confusing me, what are your running right now?
<corigo> One of my very important shortcuts has been co-opted by Kopete. I am using OO and trying to type Ctrl-Shift-S to Save As, and instead Kopete pop-up from the tray. Any thoughts?
<tony_> gkffjcs: kubuntu 8.04 w/ kde 4.0
<gkffjcs> ok, then keep 8.04, and add the ppa repos, and upgrade you kde4 to kde4.1, it shouldn't hurt myth since myth is not a kde app
<tony_> thanks guys
<level1> corigo: just disable that shortcut for kopete
<level1> corigo: if OO was a kde app, it would give you a helpful warning
<corigo> Like, where, level1?
<corigo> In Kopete?
<level1> corigo: yeh
<level1> corigo: kopete > settings > configure shortcuts
<corigo> I don't see it in the list of shortcuts
<level1> you're right
<gkffjcs> corigo:  try system settings
<gkffjcs> => keyboard and mouse
<gkffjcs> => keyboard shortcuts
<level1> yeah, anybody that is using kde 4.0 should either update to 4.1 or downgrade to 3.5.
<gkffjcs> wow level1: jsut had to raine no my paraid???? ;-)
<tony_> i'd agree. 4.1 is lots better than 4.0
<corigo> not listed there either
<gkffjcs> really?
<level1> corigo: you have to change the combo box to kopete
<corigo> level1: ??? combo box?
<level1> tony_: its like, any argument against upgrading to 4.1 is an argument for downgrading to 3.5
<level1> qed
<level1> KDE component:
<level1> it says configuration of keybindings, then it has two bottons, then it has the combo box
<level1> mine is on kmix right now
<tony_> i was kind of hesitant about where kde's going until i installed 4.1. i like the direction
<level1> tony_: everything I thought i wasn't gonna work, like dolphin, turned out great
<level1> tony_: but i'm becoming disappointed in my old friend konqueror
<gkffjcs> how do I emote?
<corigo> level1: ok, then how?
 * level1 is dumbfounded
<corigo> Found it.
<level1> haha
<tony_> level1: yeah. i like vista but still, i'm heading towards using kubuntu full time. i switched to on-board sound yesterday and vista told me i basically wasn't legit. had to call ms
<gkffjcs> *has to go?
<corigo> Ok, now how to update to 4.1?
<level1> lame is lame
<bdizzle> I don't think I actually gave konqueror a chance, just kept using firefox
<level1> bdizzle: yeah
<level1> bdizzle: I'm gonna start using firefox more, but i got really used to konqueror starting up instantly
<level1> I want that in firefox
 * level1 emotes
<bdizzle> it does that because of that way konqueror is built
<gkffjcs> "/gkffjcs emotes"
<bdizzle> firefox immediately looks for the web
<bdizzle> konqueror waits for you to tell it to go to the web
<subin> Konqueror cant display internet page..but i can ping..
 * gkffjcs emotes
<level1> tony_: I'm suprised at how much the kde team took from vista
 * gkffjcs NIce!!!
<level1> yatta!
<tony_> corigo: i think you have to edit your sources.list. it'll say on kubuntu site
<bdizzle> heh
<level1> tony_: there is a way to do it from the gui now
<tony_> level1: yes, it's somewhat disappointing
 * gkffjcs Needs to get up by 8:00 tomorrow!! good night all!
<tony_> level1: how?
<level1> bdizzle: I don't think that is true
<bdizzle> well, I mean, its either a) steal from Vista  b) steal from OSX, or c) make your own
<level1> tony_: through adept
<level1> bdizzle: I don't think its really fair to critizise for taking ideas from other operating systems
<bdizzle> oh, I'm not critizising
<level1> otherwise we'll end up with a dozen mediocre operating systems each with its own nice features
<level1> like, MacOS and search, or compositing
<bdizzle> I'm simply stating that those are pretty much the choices. Hell, look at how much Apple and MS stole from each other over the years
<level1> if only Apple had the rights to that, then linux and windows could never compete
<level1> in the end, Apple is the only real innovator anyway
 * level1 :)
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> eh, Apple tries to make everything look pretty and succeeds. Linux tries to make it all work, and usually succeeds. Windows tries to do both, and usually fails
<level1> bdizzle: I've never been impressed with linux's ability to make it all work
<level1> Mac is way ahead of us, and even windows can hold its own when you buy from dell
<bdizzle> I am, consider its not funded by anything really
<bdizzle> Mac and Windows have what, thousands of thousands of paid workers to make their stuff
<level1> well, you can't say a handcapped person is the fastest guy in the world if you consider that he's handicapped
<level1> that doesn't really mean anything
<bdizzle> true
<Darkrift2> LOL bdizzle, i love how you put that
<bdizzle> why?
<tony_> i triple boot osx, linux, and vista. i'd say vista is my fav, and linux second. osx makes me feel gay and retarded
<level1> Darkrift2: did you mean me?
<Darkrift2> [22:15:45] <bdizzle> lol
<Darkrift2> [22:16:20] <bdizzle> eh, Apple tries to make everything look pretty and succeeds. Linux tries to make it all work, and usually succeeds. Windows tries to do both, and usually fails
<chipbuddy> how do i change the terminal font? i don't see it under system>preferences>font
<Darkrift2> sorry
<Darkrift2> meant to paste 1 line
<level1> oh yeah
<level1> chipbuddy: thats specific to your terminal
<bdizzle> well, I mean, from my understanding, with the exception of Fedora and Red Hat, most of linux is made by people who work with it on their spare time, its not their main job in life
<level1> chipbuddy: are you using konsole?
<chipbuddy> i'm actually using the gnome terminal
<bdizzle> I'm not saying that's a bad thing
<Sixofour> man, all my other stuff .rared fast, but my pron has taken an hour to .rar
<bdizzle> just says something when you can say that your work is actually able to compete with the two major players
<Darkrift2> LOL
<Sixofour> its just images :/
<level1> chipbuddy: yeah, its specific to the gnome terminal, so look there.  You wouldn't find gnome stuff in kde anyway
<Darkrift2> your pron is already compressed
<level1> chipbuddy: why are you asking this on #kubuntu?
<Darkrift2> rar is working harder to shove all those nude females into one space
<Sixofour> well i have some ivdeos in there..lol
<Sixofour> but ./jpg imagens can be compressed more
<Sixofour> some videos*
<chipbuddy> level1: oh i see... ok i found it. yeah i know it's bad from to ask gnome questions in kubuntu... but this channel is way more awesome
<Darkrift2> there was a joke once about that
<Sixofour> man tying
<Sixofour> typing*
<tiberius_> Is there any way to check if root account is enabled?
<level1> Sixofour: images and video are already compressed. In theory, you should not be able to compressed already compressed stuff more
<level1> chipbuddy: well, since this kind of issues is *so* gnome specific, you should at least mention that its gnome
<Darkrift2> something about how does a nerd get a hundred nude females into one place, by zipping up his porn folders
<Sixofour> lol
<bdizzle> pretty much the only way its going to happen
<level1> tiberius_: log into it?
<chipbuddy> i didn't realize it was gnome specific
<Darkrift2> it was funnier with the images
<level1> me-eh... someone needs a content delivery system for porn
<level1> like apt
<level1> or k get hot new stuff
<Sixofour> open source porn
<Sixofour> would be nice
<Darkrift2> LOL
<Sixofour> creative commons pron
<Sixofour> let all men fap equally!!!
<Darkrift2> LOL
<Darkrift2> wow
<tiberius_> level1: I think I enabled it a while back, not sure, so I don't know the password, if there is one.
<level1> man: "I wrote a program that allows you to download porn 6 times faster"  woman: "Why would you want that?"
<Sixofour> these woman would eb shared and freely distrubted
<Darkrift2> im imagining the command line version for the uber nerds without x
<Darkrift2> ascii porn
<Darkrift2> lol
<level1> Darkrift2: I wanted to do that
<Darkrift2> theres a website that does it
<Darkrift2> you upload a picture and it makes it into ascii art
<Sixofour> ascii art converter
<Darkrift2> doesnt do a bad job either
<level1> Darkrift2: create a web browser that outputs all webpages in a special cypher I wrote
<Sixofour> so can KDE4 do sexy desktop effects?
<level1> Darkrift2: so I can read unsafe stuff without people reading over my sholder
<Darkrift2> nice
<level1> Darkrift2: the cypher is simple enough to be read without any work
<level1> you just have to know the trick
<level1> Sixofour:
<Sixofour> ?
<level1> Sixofour: yeah... not all of the effects of compiz, but its still very nice
<Sixofour> what is compiz?
<level1> Sixofour: I perfer it over compiz
<Darkrift2> heh
<Sixofour> lol
<Darkrift2> compiz is the sexy desktop effects program
<level1> Sixofour: anytime you see sexy desktop effects for linux, its compiz
<Sixofour> there is a program you can get for kde..forgot what its called
<Darkrift2> linux eyecandy
<Sixofour> maby it is compiz i am thinking of
<level1> Sixofour: its default in kde 4
<Sixofour> what i really want it unique icon sizes
<Sixofour> lol
<level1> Sixofour: the kde team wanted to create a compiz that didn't, um, suck
<Sixofour> important stuff icons are huge, and rare programs i use are tiny
<level1> Sixofour: what do you mean, icon sizes?
<Darkrift2> LOL
<level1> oh
<level1> thats not really a compiz thing
<Darkrift2> Sixofour, i think thats gnome :S
<Sixofour> i got the idea off youtube, some dude had icons thast were like 300x200 or something
<Sixofour> it was in kubuntu
<Sixofour> lol
<level1> you would need some non-default software to do it
<Sixofour> let me find the video
<Sixofour> yeah
<level1> plasma might be able to do it soon
<level1> depends on what it is you really mean
<Sixofour> and the ability to remove the text from the icons..so it looks like i just got a pile of crap on my desktop lol
<Sixofour> what i mean is the ability to set the demsions of the icons
<Sixofour> dimensions
<level1> well, plasma has that but it sucks
<level1> and you can't disable the text I think
<Sixofour> how hard is it really to code the ability to resize icons?
<Darkrift2> probably hard
<Sixofour> lol
<Darkrift2> they would have to recode the grid also
<Darkrift2> because different size icons woudlnt stack the same
<Sixofour> grid shmid..can't you turn that off?
<level1> Sixofour: do you have kde 4?
<Sixofour> i will soon
<level1> its actually pretty easy
<Sixofour> on XP..backing up my stuff, then installing kubuntu
<level1> just drag the icon to the desktop
<level1> then make it bigger
<level1> you understand once you have it
<level1> as for deleting text
<level1> not an option
<level1> at this point
<level1> I guess you could rename it to nothing
<Darkrift2> installing 7.10 for the second time today
<Darkrift2> got tired of 8.10/kde4
<Darkrift2> going to do 7.10>8.04 and stay there
<level1> Darkrift2: why not just get 8.04?
<Darkrift2> no more media to burn it to
<Darkrift2> and i have a 7.10 dvd
<level1> 8.10 is super alpha, no suprise you didn't like it
<Darkrift2> i liked it
<jorgesandra> calmeichon cabro
<Darkrift2> but it didnt like my wifi
<Darkrift2> and adept didnt work
<level1> it really failed to detect my graphics card correctly
<jorgesandra> q no se va a caer na ....
<Darkrift2> apt gave tons of errors
<level1> is adept kde 4 now?
<Darkrift2> looked and ran good besides that
<p_quarles> !es | jorgesandra
<ubottu> jorgesandra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sixofour> i can't find the video..it was a video of kubuntu and compiz effects, and it had the song "Wine like a Gypsie" playing
<p_quarles> !br | jorgesandra
<ubottu> jorgesandra: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jorgesandra> thanks
<level1> Darkrift2: well, kde 4.1 is great... you might want to try to install it on 8.04
<level1> lol, wrong guess
<Darkrift2> not if it has the same network manager :@
<level1> it doesn't
<level1> it has the kde 3 one
<level1> and anyway, kde isn't responsible if the wifi doesn't work
<p_quarles> !punctuation | level1
<ubottu> level1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Darkrift2> wifi worked in 7.10 and 8.04 and my networks showed up but was always state:disconnected
<mil> KDE 3 detected my broadcom wireless on my laptop but not the intel IPW wireless on another laptop
<mil> neither did the dlink wireless card work.  The tweaks on the internet are so difficult for me to follow
<Sixofour> they need to write a "smart" irc...so that when you type one liners, the server/clients automaticly update it and add it to the previous line
<Sixofour> omg
<Sixofour> i just made a million dollar idea
<mil> agree Sixfour
<level1> mil: did you install the proprietary dirvers for IpW?
<level1> ipw3945 ftw!
<level1> Sixofour: that would be easy, except people would get their knickers in a twist about irc clients changing what other people were saying
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> finally pron is done
<Sixofour> it was 4.6 Gb
<Sixofour> now lets look at it
<Darkrift2> lol
<mil> level 1 yes tried to but could not complete it coz it required removing the previously installed driver line that accompanied the latest kernels
<darkrift_> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<level1> darkrift_: evil twin or secret alter ego?
<mil> Ubottu! no problem with broadcom just IPW and DLink
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkrift_> anyone know where the ndiswrapper isntall script is? i found it earlier but cant not
<darkrift_> now*
<Sixofour> 2.80GB
<Sixofour> :D
<darkrift_> linux me
<darkrift_> other is xp
<level1> Sixofour: do you use disk encryption?  thats like the best thing ever
<level1> Sixofour: although, you might not like the extra space it takes up
<level1> !ipw
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Darkrift2> wow
<Darkrift2> wifi worked without nsidwrapper :S
<level1> like it should
<level1> are there any cards that still need nsidwrapper?
<Darkrift2> i thought my bcm4311 did
<mil> thanks ubottu the smart 'bot' hehe
<Darkrift2> it always took soo much to get it working
<Darkrift2> it seems "noapic nolapic" are all it needed
<level1> Darkrift2: you know you won't get power management now right?
<Darkrift2> yeah i do
<Darkrift2> ok, upgrading to 8.04 now
<Darkrift2> lets hope it all works :)
<Darkrift2> going slow though... 650k dl :(
<Sixofour> i was going to go from 5.10 to 8.04
<Sixofour> lol
<Darkrift2> i did it earlier
<level1> god thats horrible
<Sixofour> sucked?
<Darkrift2> but i kept going to 8.10 like someone told me to.... and that was a bad idea
<Sixofour> ubuntu doesn't have an "upgrade" button yet?
<level1> Sixofour: if you gonna do that, just use debootstrap
<Darkrift2> so im doing 7.10 to 8.04 agaiun
<Darkrift2> yes it does Sixofour
<Darkrift2> im dong it now
<Darkrift2> doing*
<Sixofour> no, i have a 8.04 iso
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> need to burn it
<level1> somepeople think that reinstalling is better than updating
<Darkrift2> oh, i see.. i have 7.10 and im out of discs, do i used my 7.10 and doing dist upgrade now
<Darkrift2> its a fresh install, i dont see how it could be different
<Sixofour> i have 5.10 cds i got forn free
<Darkrift2> install>upgrade all in the first 10 minutes
<Sixofour> they sent like 50
<Sixofour> i guess i added an extra 0
<Sixofour> majn i hope steam and flstudio just 'work'
<Sixofour> in wine
<level1> Sixofour: I can say a thing or two about steam
<p_quarles> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<level1> p_quarles: this is on topic
<Sixofour> what can you tellme?
<p_quarles> I hate to be a scold, but this is off-topic, and there is little respect for punctuation rules
<Sixofour> huh?
<p_quarles> this causes people like me to leave instead of idling in wait for actual support questions on Kubuntu -- not good
<Sixofour> because someone talks about running programs on kubuntu?
<level1> p_quarles: whether or not a program works in wine or not is a legitamate question.
<p_quarles> level1, for #wine
<bdizzle> ...
<Sixofour> wine says "appDB"
<Sixofour> lol
<bdizzle> out of curiosity, any news on what is going on with Ibex?
<Sixofour> level1 join #wine then tell me lol
<Sixofour> what is the best program to use to make a cd from the kubuntu iso?
<Sixofour> i don't think ive ever made an iso into a cd :/
<bdizzle> k3b?
<p_quarles> Sixofour, k3b or Brasero in Linux; I like infrarecorder and imgburn in Windows
<sparr> power goes out at home.  roommate has problems using [my] computer afterwards, has her semi-tech-savvy friend come over to see if he can do anything while im not there.  he ends up calling me, and starts with "ok, dude...  i dont know vista, but this is some wicked shit".  im running kubuntu.
<Sixofour> imgburn where can i get that safly?
<Sixofour> lol sparr
<p_quarles> www.imgburn.com ;)
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> so, i'm going to install kubuntu soon..if i don't return, that means i failed and my computer exploded
<Sixofour> and i will be suing kubuntu
<sparr> how can i get kde['s mixer] to stop overriding my "alsactl store"d mixer settings?  every time i reboot my output devices are muted once kde starts.
<sparr> kubuntu is too smart to let you survive such an explosion
<Sixofour> it better be
<Sixofour> or i'm going to sue it so hard my nose will grow and my hair will curl
<Sixofour> i hope imgburn knows this needs to be a bootable cd
<p_quarles> Sixofour, it doesn't need to know; just burn the image to the disk; the rest is an attribute of the CD image itself; the "make a bootable image" thing isn't needed
<Sixofour> ok
<Sixofour> i'll burn this, then restart my computer
<calcmandan> hi guys.  i'm having an issue with x server failing to start at boot.  i'm getting kdm errors and then it loads to multiuser mode.  running most up to date 8.04.  the machine froze unexpectedly and all.  i'm currently running a previous image currently.  don't know where to begin here to find out why x is crashing.
<noaXess> how can i check the encodig of a file? i have copied data from a dvd and have no files like "Grne Idylle.bmp"
<p_quarles> noaXess, you can get some info with the "file" command (file /path/to/file)
<noaXess> p_quarles: aha..
<noaXess> but the encodig? Gr�ne Idylle.bmp: PC bitmap data, Windows 3.x format, 800 x 600 x 24
<noaXess> or how can i change all the � to the needed letter.. here ü?
<p_quarles> it's a Win .bmp file; that's all there is to it, I think
<Sixofour> the same way you just changed it?
<noaXess> Sixofour: i have copied this data from a dvd to my system.. the dvd was created on win
<Sixofour> i was refering to that symbol
<p_quarles> so you want to batch rename files?
<Sixofour> he wants the encoding of a dvd
<Sixofour> i think
<noaXess> p_quarles: yes
<noaXess> if i insert the dvd, the files look same as on my hd
<p_quarles> noaXess, take a look at krename (in the repos)
<noaXess> p_quarles: ok.. will check and rename..
<liltortillaboy> Ugh... I have to disconnect
<noaXess> p_quarles: its heavy to search and replace for this sign í»­ cause it ar two of them
<noaXess> look at this p_quarles: http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpg/70_sign.jpg
<p_quarles> noaXess, no, you're definitely correct that this is an issue caused by text encoding differences between Win and Linux; I just can't think of anything better than renaming, sorry
<noaXess> yes.. but all files manually?.. :)..
<noaXess> can search and replace for this sign.. cause the first sign is allways linked to the letter before it
<p_quarles> noaXess, you might be able to figure out a way of catching everything with regex; just be careful with that (or have everything backed up first)
<noaXess> no prob.. dvd still here ;)
<noaXess> p_quarles: do you use krename a lot?
<noaXess> how cani enalbe the regex.. i activate it, but the edit button is still unusable
<alucardromero> Finally, got it.
<p_quarles> noaXess, I have never used it, actually; it just came up in the repo search I did
<alucardromero> Sorry about the rapid name changes and disconnects.
<noaXess> p_quarles: okay
<noaXess> p_quarles: to my first question..how can i findout the encoding of those files.. cause krename has a encodig conversation plugin
<p_quarles> noaXess, the "encoding" question was misleading, and everyone thought you meant media encoding formats :)
<DarkriftX> does kubuntu have a ftp server built in?
<DarkriftX> i thought before i was able to ftp to this laptop with just my username/pw but connection is refused
<noaXess> p_quarles: no..
<p_quarles> that said, the text is ASCII, and to the best of my knowledge, the difference is a filesystem difference, not a text encoding difference at the file level
<noaXess> hm..
<p_quarles> DarkriftX, no it doesn't; an out-of-the-box ftp server would be a tremendoulsy bad idea :)
<DarkriftX> as bad as an out of the box ssh server?
<p_quarles> DarkriftX, worse, and Kubuntu doesn't come with an ssh server either
<DarkriftX> really
<DarkriftX> i dont remember installing anythingh
<DarkriftX> that sucks
<dsmith_> hi I just updated a system from 7.10 to 8.04 and its crashing on me. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/134187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134187 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings sometimes crash in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lenea> hey all, i've got a problem. after i installed some new updates, now KDE won't start. in the loading screen evrything loades except KDE, any ideas? thanks
<lenea> right now i'm in console mode
<lenea> hey all, i've got a problem. after i installed some new updates, now KDE won't start. in the loading screen evrything loades except KDE, any ideas? thanks
<lenea> anyone..?
<Sixofour> It didn't explode!
<Sixofour> And the ATi drivers work
<Sixofour> 60% of the battle is done.
<Sixofour> though dunno if i have sound yet
<Sixofour> What do i need again to access shared folders on an Windows XP system?
<lenea> can anyone help me?
<Sixofour> Ask your question, don't ask if you can ask a question.
<lenea> already asked my question
<Sixofour> oh, i didn't see it, sorry.
<Sixofour> what was it?
<lenea> i've just installed the new updates and now KDE won't start
<Sixofour> and update for KDE?, which version
<lenea> unfortunately, i have no idea what updates those were
<lenea> i have kde 4
<Sixofour> how are you talking to me now?
<lenea> console mode
<Sixofour> ah, ouch
<Sixofour> well, i kinda just started with kubuntu 5 minutes ago, so i don't know
<Sixofour> i am sure someone here knows
<lenea> hopefully, thanks anyways
<Sixofour> What samba stuff do i need to retrive files from  a windows xp machine, i got 5 results for samba :(
<perimetral> у мну вопрос, люди, помогите плиз: установил audacity при запуске и последующей попытке удаления пишет update-mime-database: symbol lookup error: update-mime-database: undefined symbol: g_log_set_default_handler
<Sixofour> so basicly..kubuntu uses 300mb of ram when idle?
<Sixofour> xorg is running twice using 95mb of ram each
<Sixofour> this is really slow
<corrado> CIAO A TUTTI
<Sixofour> xorg uses 95% of my cpu when i mouse over something
<Sixofour> :(
<corrado> Cè per caso qualche possessore di cellulare samsung
<perimetral> people please help me: i installed the audacity and when i trying to start or remove it, i see this strings: update-mime-database: symbol lookup error: update-mime-database: undefined symbol: g_log_set_default_handler   __ sorry for my bad english
<Sixofour> what can i do to make Kubuntu run better?
<Sixofour> its running extremely slow
<Sixofour> and its glitchy and generally crappy atm
<flaccid> Sixofour: goto hardware drivers manager and enable the restricted driver if there is one
<tony_> anyone know why xorg keeps using so much cpu on kubuntu 8.04?
<baudthief> can anyone recommend a funky osX style launcher?
<Sixofour> i did flaccid
<flaccid> ok
<tony_> baudthief: you tried awn?
<Sixofour> tony xorg is horrible
<Sixofour> its running 4 times using 95Mb ram each
<baudthief> tony_: haven't tried any yet ;p
<tony_> baudthief: i tried awn. not bad but still like kde's kicker
<baudthief> tony_: actually nevermind, I just discovered alt+space
<baudthief> handy :P
<baudthief> super-cala-freakinawesome more like it
<Sixofour> is video driver really the only option for making kubuntu run better?
<Sixofour> its using like 300 process, most are using 5+  mb ram
<baudthief> Sixofour: running 126 processes here, and thats a full-fleged 1 year old kubuntu install, with lots of useless shit :p
<baudthief> ...including compiz/emerald lol
<Sixofour> like...man
<Sixofour> i have 1.2gb ram and 2.5ghz processor..kubuntu shouldn't even stutter
<baudthief> 2.5GHz! That's like, sooooo last century ;p
<Sixofour> lol
<baudthief> how bad is it?
<Sixofour> it should be enough to run kubuntu decent
<Sixofour> everything is just..slow
<baudthief> ya, my 1.7GHz centrino laptop (1GB ram) runs beautifully
<Sixofour> i move a window..it takes a minute
<baudthief> hard disk access during the move? or just very slow redraw?
<Sixofour> i mouse over something for a tool tip..system stutters
<Sixofour> maby its video
<Sixofour> windows garble when i move them until i let go
<baudthief> hmm... wouldn't hurt to try a proprietary driver, but even the run-of-the-mill framebuffer driver shouldnt be THAT slow
<Sixofour> i'm using propritary
<Sixofour> for ATi
<baudthief> you're WHAT!? :P
<baudthief> maybe your harddisk is running under PIO and not DMA
<Sixofour> ati accelerated graphics drive
<baudthief> whats your CPU like?
<baudthief> *utilisation
<Sixofour> its like?
<Sixofour> xorg is useing 0% when my pc is idle..and krunner is always using 7%
<baudthief> ctrl+escape, and order by user%
<baudthief> weird
<Sixofour> i forgot how to get back into system monitor
<Sixofour> ah there
<baudthief> what happens if you kill krunner :p
<baudthief> it'd probably set fire to your dog or something hey
<Sixofour> system monitor crashed
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> actually..it did, it won't start anymore
<baudthief> frustrating :p
<Sixofour> aw wtf did you make me do?
<Sixofour> ctrl+esc does nothing
<baudthief> well technically I didnt MAKE you do anything, in fact, I'm just a figment of your imagination
<baudthief> try alt+f2 and type "ksysguard"
<baudthief> whoa... ksysguard is cool
<Sixofour> this thing keeps poping up
<baudthief> i've never tried it before
<Sixofour> hardware driver window
<Sixofour> alt+f12 does nothing
<baudthief> alt+f2
<Sixofour> hardware drivers window keeps poping up....damnit -_-
<baudthief> whats it telling you :P
<Sixofour> that a proprietry drive is in use, alt+f2 does nothing
<baudthief> wow, I'd say you're pretty jacked there - maybe time to reinstall windows lol
<Sixofour> nah fuck that
<Sixofour> though windows does run better
<baudthief> haha, good on yer
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sixofour> right now kubuntu is running about as bad as vista
<baudthief> yeah these little issues are frustrating, especially when you cant find a resolution
<Sixofour> or maby its my imagination
<baudthief> I had a damn good ATi card at one point, but I couldnt get help with proprietary drivers, so I threw it out and bought a nVidia... everything works
<baudthief> and I'm only $300 short :P
<Sixofour> how come you couldn't get help?
<baudthief> well none of the help I received actually err, helped I guess
<baudthief> little issues like yours nobody could resolve
<Sixofour> lol
<Sixofour> how is killing krunner and it destroy my hotkeys related to ati drivers?
<baudthief> it probably isn't lol
<baudthief> on the upside if you replace your entire PC, everything would probably start working :P
<Sixofour> replace with what?
<baudthief> another PC maybe? with an arbitrary hardware configuration
<Sixofour> ok..what the fuck, console doesn't work either
<Sixofour> wtf did i kill?
<Sixofour> whats krunner?
<Sixofour> nothing works since you told me to kill it
<baudthief> I asked what would happen if you killed it lol, can be fixed by restarting X though
<baudthief> ctrl+alt+backspace should respawn everything after restarting X
 * baudthief runs
<Sixofour> is there any way to make ctrl+alt+backspace require a password?
<Sixofour> or any process that shuts down or restarts the pc or desktop
<baudthief> I've never actually heard of that
 * baudthief googles
<baudthief> hmm it appears as though you can disable the power button, and ctrl+alt+* modifiers, etc
<baudthief> but to shutdown you'd haveto issue the shutdown command as an admin
<baudthief> ie: sudo shutdown -r now
<Sixofour> good, how?
<baudthief> something like this : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<baudthief> :P
<baudthief> hooray I'm back to browsing directories using Konqueror and not shitty dolphin
<Sixofour> dolphin
<baudthief> Finally got the "sort by filetype" option back lol
<Sixofour> i already know i won't like it
<baudthief> it's installed by default with kubuntu 8.04
<baudthief> annoying as hell man
<Sixofour> i know :(
<baudthief> its pretty easy to change back
<Sixofour> this doesn't elt me disable ctrl+alt+backspace
<baudthief> you'll need to edit xorg.conf for that
<baudthief> Under "ServerFlags" just change the value of dontzap to yes
<Sixofour> how do i do that?
<baudthief> alt+f2, then kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sixofour> kate is an invalid command..lol?
<baudthief> try kedit :p
<Sixofour> command not found.. o.O
<baudthief> wtf
<Sixofour> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  <--command not found
<baudthief> hmm
<baudthief> try openning a shell and doing: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<baudthief> might be complaining about kdesu
<Sixofour> sudo: kate: command not found
<baudthief> god dammit, what other text editors are available under kubuntu
<baudthief> unless you're lying
<baudthief> and you're running UBUNTU!
<alec> kwrite...
<Sixofour> i got it open in kate, there is no "server flags"
<dwidmann> baudthief: http://www.xnowherex.com/images/sort_by_type.jpeg
<baudthief> Sixofour: add it a'la this tutorial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ctrlaltbackspace-from-restarting-x-in-gnome.html
<baudthief> dwidmann: FAKE!
<Sixofour> dalphin gives me an error message ...
<baudthief> but seriously, how did you get that option lol
<dwidmann> baudthief: by using dolphin instead of d3lphin :)
<baudthief> god dammit lol
<baudthief> I had no idea there was a dolphin variant called d3lphin
<baudthief> I thought it was geeky humour that I just didnt get
<dwidmann> baudthief: yes, that's the kde3 variant.
<Sixofour> man WTf
<Sixofour> i can't save xorg.conf
<baudthief> access denied?
<Sixofour> this is why global admin is a good thing
<Sixofour> its write protected or something
<baudthief> you need to edit it as root, thats why
<dwidmann> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<baudthief> you manually openned it didnt you :P
<Sixofour> yes, i had to
<baudthief> you lie!
<baudthief> just do it all via console, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<baudthief> add the lines, then press CTRL+O
<Sixofour> what am i looking at?
<baudthief> oldskool text edirot :p
<baudthief> *editor
<dwidmann> Sixofour: your computer screen
<Sixofour> old skool failitor
<Sixofour> how am i supposed to edit with this?
<dwidmann> Sixofour: without a mouse
<baudthief> you microsoft fanboy :P
<baudthief> not everything's point-click-pull-yer-d*** lol
<Sixofour> nio..editing files in DOs is easy
<dwidmann> I might just have to save that one baudthief
<baudthief> well imagine you're using edit.com :P
<baudthief> dwidmann: hooray! I've been useful to at least one person today
<Sixofour> oh my god
<Sixofour> it won't klet me save
<Sixofour> [use for one line of editing disabled]
<Sixofour> use of one more*
<baudthief> I think you fail at computers :P
<Sixofour> no, kubuntu fails
<baudthief> microsoft owns you
<Sixofour> not really
<baudthief> come on, you panicked without a mouse
<baudthief> admit it :p
<dwidmann> Sixofour: you could just use "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" instead ...
<Sixofour> ....
<Sixofour> ive already edit the file
<baudthief> dwidmann: ah, I suggested kdesu
<Sixofour> i just ened to save it
<dwidmann> baudthief: try not to give people a hard time in here
<baudthief> I was only messin :\
<Sixofour> why is it so hard to save a text file?
<baudthief> Sixofour: it shouldnt be, have you got another program such as aticonfig open?
<Sixofour> no
<baudthief> either something's locked the file, or its not actually being edited as root
<Sixofour> i ahve dolphin and firefox and irc open
<Sixofour> its telling me [us of one more line for editing disabled]..thats the error
<dwidmann> baudthief: I don't think there's a lock for that file, so it's bound to be the latter.
<Sixofour> use*
<baudthief> Sixofour: try dwidmann's suggestion, I told you to use kdesu before, kdesudo might work
<baudthief> you can just copy/paste :P
<baudthief> from the existing editor I mean
<Sixofour> :((((
<dwidmann> baudthief: in 8.04 onward, kdesu is a symlink to kdesudo
<dwidmann> baudthief: or wait, it was 7.10
<Sixofour> so how do i get out of this kate then?
<baudthief> just close it
<baudthief> dwidmann: I see
<Sixofour> close terminal?
<dwidmann> Sixofour: sure, why not
<baudthief> close Kate, then close terminal - its cleaner lol
<Sixofour> kate isn'topened
<baudthief> o_O
<baudthief> ok so, I guess you close terminal lol
<Sixofour> i don't know what the fuck it was, i was editing the file in terminal
<baudthief> oh, yeah you were using nano
<baudthief> its a bit confusing at first
<baudthief> Sixofour: try this last one lol
<baudthief> alt+f2, then type: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<baudthief> should prompt you for root password, or catch fire
<Sixofour> command not found
<baudthief> #@&(@$*&)($#&*
<Sixofour> are you doing this on purpose?
<dwidmann> baudthief: try emacs ... nano isn't complex at all.
<Sixofour> i just ened to edit the file
<Sixofour> 5 editors and none of them can do it
<Sixofour> thats pathetic
<baudthief> dwidmann: What the hell is going on, he can run Kate from kicker, but not via cli?
<dwidmann> Sixofour: that command should be found, unless you're using an old version of kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shabba
<Sixofour> 8.04 kubuntu
<Sixofour> everything you guys have told me to put into terminal = command not found
<ActionParsnip> Sixofour: wassup?
<baudthief> Sixofour: spinout, that seriously doesn't make any sense to me
<Sixofour> i'm trying to disable ctrl alt backspace
<Sixofour> they are giveing me unworking commands
<baudthief> ActionParsnip: he needs to open some form of GUI text editor as root, nothing is working.
<Sixofour> its 4am and i am about to shoot myself
<dwidmann> kdesudo kate should work.
<baudthief> but it doesnt... why :P
<dwidmann> if it doesn't something is *very wrong*
<baudthief> exactly
<ActionParsnip> Sixofour: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sixofour> its linux, what should i have expected?
<Sixofour> i did that, can't save
<baudthief> ActionParsnip: already tried, wont let him save, something about 1 line editing disabled
<Sixofour> [use of one more line for editing disabled]
<baudthief> Sixofour: Seriously, this is REALLY screwed up
<ActionParsnip> Sixofour: you can if you press ctrl+x then hit Y to say Yes save the buffer, then hit enter
<Sixofour> no one said that before
<Sixofour> i'll try...again
<Mithsir> Hi! My Laptop LCD does not correctly turn of after the DPMS/EnergyStar timeout - it goes dark for a second and than comes back on. How can I fix/debug this?
<ActionParsnip> Sixofour: ok, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/; cd ~/; sudo nano ./xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Sixofour: you could make a copy to your home
<Sixofour> !
<baudthief> Sixofour: See we had no idea you'd understand that :P
<Sixofour> well its too late for that
<ActionParsnip> Sixofour: you could even try: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/; cd ~/; sudo chown <your username> ./xorg.conf; kate ./xorg.conf
<Sixofour> i edited the file..i suppose x needs to restart for it to come into effect?
<baudthief> yup
<ActionParsnip> baudthief: theres more than one way to skin a cat
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: you skin cats! :O How could you!!??
<dwidmann> (lol)
<baudthief> ActionParsnip: It appeared he needed to know everything in lamens terms, I mean he panicked when he had to use a terminal :P
<ActionParsnip> oh man
<baudthief> omg ctrl+o to save? what is this the stone age? :P
<ActionParsnip> i love the terminal, Ive used it for so long I find konqueror et al slooooooooow
<Sixofour> so
<baudthief> agreed
<thefish> ye, everyone knows that the proper way to save is :w
<baudthief> thefish: haha
 * dwidmann is a fan of using the best tool for the job
<baudthief> Sixofour: disabled?
 * ActionParsnip thinks ctrl+alt+bs is useful for when your rig falls over / gets stuck
<baudthief> ActionParsnip: Sixofour doesn't, I geuss theres always the magical SysRq key :P
<thefish> ^ having ssh available is also pretty useful
 * dwidmann agrees with ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> looks like its still enabled
 * ActionParsnip laughs
<baudthief> that was a client quit that time lol
<baudthief> Sixofour: did it work?
<Sixofour> fg
<Sixofour> hello?
<baudthief> yo
<ActionParsnip> werd
<thefish> anyone figured out a way to get video thumbnail/previews in dolphin?
<baudthief> Sixofour: You alive?
<baudthief> damn, the guys gonna think it's a conspiracy
<ActionParsnip> is it really worth it? Its quite hard to accidentally tap
<ActionParsnip> plus most windows users are used to ctrl+alt+del
<baudthief> ActionParsnip: he just wants to disable all users (except root) from shutting down or restarting
<baudthief> "just" lol
<baudthief> well to be fair he just wanted a means of password protection shutdowns
<baudthief> *protecting
<ActionParsnip> C+A+BS doesnt restart, only root can shutdown and reboot
<baudthief> ActionParsnip: apparently restarting X was close enough
<baudthief> to an actual restart, I mean
<Sixofour> finally
<Sixofour> chatzilla stopped working
<baudthief> probably a connection issue
<Sixofour> that disabled the command anyways
<baudthief> hooray!
<baudthief> now if your X breaks, you have to hard-reset lol
<Sixofour> i am sure i'll find something else to piss me off, anyways, its 5am i need to go to sleep
<ActionParsnip> Sixofour: fyi, only root can reboot and shutdown
<dwidmann> Sixofour: but the night isn't even over yet :(
<Sixofour> no, i just disabled ctrl alt backspace
<Sixofour> i can hit pwoer button or what ever also
<linadmin> kalimera
<Jevsan> Hello, Is there kubuntu KDE 4.1 chat room? I just finished installing it and after login dont have desktop at all
<flaccid> Jevsan: its mentioned in the topic
<flaccid> oh you are there already :)
<thefish> Jevsan: what do you mean no desktop? no icons is normal
<Jevsan> yes, find it
<Jevsan> no desktop, just black screen and the mouse
<thefish> ok Jevsan i see you in kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Jevsan> yes now I'm there
<tony_> i'm upgrading to kde 4.1 but i'm getting unmet dependencies on kubuntu 8.04. is apt-get -f install safe to do?
<JoshOvki> tony_: yeh apt-get -f install  should do it safley
<tony_> JoshOvki: this is what i'm getting if you don't mind looking: http://pastebin.com/m4e333326
<tony_> is that ok?
<JoshOvki> tony_: yeh
<JoshOvki> tony_: if you run sudo apt-get -f install   then that should be solved
<tony_> thanks. i just reinstalled and don't want to fudge anything up again
<JoshOvki> tony_: no problem, once its done re-run update and upgrade
<tony_> apt-get -f upgrade or ....install? does it make a difference
<JoshOvki> tony_:  -f install
<tony_> thanks, done it. if it wasn't my second install and upgrading to 4.1 didn't take so long on my crappy dsl, i wouldn't be as nervous
<JoshOvki> yikes, we have all been there tho :)
<JoshOvki> still need to pack for my holiday, must leave in 2 hours
<tony_> thanks, good luck. going to reboot
<enzo> hi
<enzo> that's strange, i've upgraded to hardy, and php5-mcrypt is no more loaded
<enzo> in fact i have php 5.2.4 et only php5-mcrypt 5.2.3, maybe the problem comes from this difference, any idea to correct this problem ?
<AndrewMohawk> where can i find the user settings for kde (specifically in this case the screen resolution)
<jopk> hi
<jopk> how can I find out which version of kde is installed?
<ghostcube> kde --version
<ghostcube> isnt this working ?
<ghostcube> or just open kcontrol
<ghostcube> :)
<P3X-018> How can you make a Panel on the Desktop that you can fill in with shortcuts to applications, and that hides when you move the courser away from it?
<P3X-018> Ie the Mac style panel. I remember I've used it before, but can't remember how to put it there.
<turtlez> P3X-018: avant-window-navigator ?
<ghostcube> kiba-dock
<ghostcube> no awn on kde
<P3X-018> turtlez: Don't know what it's called.
<ghostcube> P3X-018: kiba-dock cairo-dock or awn
<ghostcube> but awn and cairo not working well on kde
<P3X-018> Hmm.. I can add a Panel on the desktop. Can't I make that panel be on top of the normal panel which shows the Time/Date open apps and etc. And that hides when I don't point at it
<myk_robinson> how can I download packages from Adept and save the .deb files? I need to get a few apps to take to a friend who doesnt have internet.
<thefish> myk_robinson: any packages you download should end up in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gobolinuxnybegyn> hello. i have installed kubuntu to my laptop. but the browser doesnt work, it cant find the cd or dvd. can anybody help me?
<myk_robinson> the ones i need are not there. Do i need to reinstall them from adept?
<thefish> myk_robinson: you probably could do that, or apt-get install -d xyz
<myk_robinson> says the app is already the newest version. By console, how do i force a reinstall, including dependencies?
<xanax`> hello
<sebastian_> how do i get office to auto correct my spelling? nothing works.
<myk_robinson> kubuntunygehyn: what do you mean that the browser wont work?
<kubuntunybegyn> it doesnt connect to internet
<myk_robinson> okay. What type of internet connection do you have?
<kubuntunybegyn> its like the programs are empty
<myk_robinson> does network manager show you connected?
<kubuntunybegyn> wlan
<myk_robinson> open a konsole and type    ifconfig    do you have a valid IP address?
<myk_robinson> also, have you tried pinging?
<kubuntunybegyn> its says the zeroconf daemon is not running
<myk_robinson> this is what the console reports?
<kubuntunybegyn> now i found a place where i could turn the zeroconf on..i dont know if it will work or have something to do with anything.
<myk_robinson> has the internet ever worked?
<kubuntunybegyn> no. i installed kubuntu yesterday on an empty harddisk
<myk_robinson> wonder if the install partially failed..
<myk_robinson> in console, try    ping yahoo.com
<myk_robinson> let it run a few times, then press Ctrl+C to stop it..
<kubuntunybegyn> yes..thats what i think because everything seems ..empty
<myk_robinson> just see if you can even get out
<myk_robinson> oh..
<myk_robinson> was the disk dirty? any errors encountered while installing?
<kubuntunybegyn> no the installing seemed perfect.
<myk_robinson> your menus are empty and everything?
<myk_robinson> does pinging work?
<kubuntunybegyn> no not everything. the word program is working.
<ForgeAus> is there a way to extract/restore a windows .??_ file in Linux?
<kubuntunybegyn> what is pinging..?
<kubuntunybegyn> every program i opening and everything is there, but ....
<LinuxReign> to ping, open a konsole and type ping www.google.com
<LinuxReign> u should have a package exchange
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jopk> hi
<jopk> can I downgrade kde4 to kde 3 easily?
<vazgol> Hi...I have two kubuntu setups..one at work and the other at home..Is it possible to "sync" the kde configs on both?
<jhutchins> vazgol: You can sync the hidden folders in your home directory, but some configuration is stored elsewhere.
<vazgol> jhutchins, you mean a cp .kde4?
<vazgol> as in copying the .kde4 folder?
<jhutchins> rsync -avz /home/<user>/* home.host.name:/home/<user>/
<baudthief> anyone know of a descent alternative to Evolution/Outlook? It's crashing intermittantly, driving me insane
<baudthief> *decent
<thefish> baudthief: kontact is excellent
<baudthief> thefish: damn, I thought that was just an address book, never touched it since the install :P
<thefish> baudthief: its an excellent pim
<baudthief> yeah it definitely looks the part!
<thefish> its a wrapper around a few apps like kmail etc
<baudthief> Any idea if I'm able to import everything from evolution?
<baudthief> damn... I can, theres an option
<thefish> not sure direct, but its quite easy to set up a local imap server with dovecot to do this
<baudthief> #@*&^$#*^$
<baudthief> thanks heh
<thefish> there you go then :)
<ForgeAus> wow xara-xtreme is kinda interesting
<ForgeAus> and kvirc is a very feature-filled IRC client!
<ForgeAus> hehe theres an opensource project for desqview for DOS! :)
<baudthief> Oh my god. Kontact is freakin' awesome.
<baudthief> No more need for outlook under Virtualbox :p
<P3X-018> How can I make Firefox the standard browser? Because it's keeps using Konqueror when I press on a link here for instance.
<huygens> #aims
<fabrizio> solo per dire ciao
<fabrizio> ciao
<Tm_T> hi kids
<bazhang> !it | fabrizio
<ubottu> fabrizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<manuelperez_> hola
<Pici> !es | manuelperez_
<ubottu> manuelperez_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<manuelperez_> hello
<manuelperez_> hello
<manuelperez_> hay alguien
<LinuxReign> si
<manuelperez_> ok
<manuelperez_> de donde sos
<LinuxReign> Panama
<manuelperez_> ok
<Tm_T> english please
<manuelperez_> eres women o men
<manuelperez_> que programa tienes en tu computardora
<LinuxReign> ok, at least let me tell this guy how to join an spanish channel
<manuelperez_> hello
<Tm_T> LinuxReign: oh please do
<manuelperez_> que es este programa
<LinuxReign> manuelperez, necesitas unirte a un canal quesea en espanol para poder conversar en espanol
<manuelperez_> este es kubunto o que
<Tm_T> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * Tm_T hides
<manuelperez_> pero que programa es este
<manuelperez_> hello
<jpds> manuelperez_: /join #kubuntu-es
<manuelperez_> what?
<LinuxReign> manuelperez, escribe /join #ubuntu-pa
<manuelperez_> esto que windows es
<LinuxReign> no puedo ayudarte si no te unes a un canal en espanol manuelperez
<manuelperez_> ok
<manuelperez_> y como entro
<LinuxReign> escribes,  /join #ubuntu-pa
<manuelperez_> ya
<fabrizio> what software you use for irc?
<Tm_T> fabrizio: irssi, konversation, kopete ...
<manuelperez_> hello
<manuelperez_> you
<manuelperez_> gringos
<manuelperez_> gay
<_Apmet> FOR INCONVENIENCES YOU HAVE TO GO TO THIS CHANNEL ##kubuntu
<manuelperez> hello
<manuelperez> you what
<nicobrain> hello .... is anybody here who know about konqueror?
<ForgeAus> what about konqueror exactly?
<ForgeAus> (note theres also a #KDE)
<nicobrain> about the webbrowser...
<fabrizio> yes
<fabrizio> but what are your problem?
<nicobrain> if i want to open a link, he wants to save this or open that in a other programm
<ForgeAus> nicobrain its also a file manager
<nicobrain> i know...but i want to use it as browser
<fabrizio> ok use it as a browser
<ForgeAus> oh IC nico, I've had that problem too, is the link a .htm(or .html) file?
<nicobrain> yes .... or php
<ForgeAus> uh I don't know about php
<ForgeAus> kde-apps.org had this problem occasionally with konqueror in edgy, I thought it was fixed by now
<ForgeAus> some URL's konqui didn't open internally
<fabrizio> I did never experienced this prob
<nicobrain> some??? nothing :(
<fabrizio> could you give me a problem link?
<nicobrain> rene-kalk.de
<fabrizio> a problematic link
<nicobrain> http://www.zimmereikorth.de/
<nicobrain> have you the same problem too, fabrizio?
<fabrizio> no, I haven't
<nicobrain> hm ....
<nicobrain> maybe the settings?
<fabrizio> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nicobrain> the last,. 8.04
<fabrizio> ok prvably is a settings thing
<nicobrain> but what is wrong?
<nicobrain> fabrizio: whats your file settings for *html, *php?
<fabrizio> *html *.HTML *.htm *.HTM *.shtml
<fabrizio> *.html
<fabrizio> as preferences, konqueror at first
<nicobrain> wich string for konqueror? openProfile?
<fabrizio> what?
<nicobrain> mom
<fabrizio> lol
<nicobrain> thx ... it works.. :D ... *html *.HTML *.htm *.HTM *.shtml was with kate as default ;)
<fabrizio> ok
<nicobrain> have a nice day ;)
<fabrizio> bye
<Ramblurr> when i login via kdm, it quits to console even though I have a KDE session type selected
<Ramblurr> and i'm forced to startx manually
<lenore> what's the deb sources.list line for 3.5.10 ?
<Tm_T> lenore: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-3.5.10
<Tm_T> lenore: smells like it's talking about backports
<lenore> Tm_T: thanks but that requires adept, I just want to apt-get it
<Tm_T> lenore: yes, hardy-backports if you're looking for hardy
<faileas> Tm_T: add backports and update
<lenore> tah
 * faileas is on 3.5.10 ;p
<Tm_T> faileas: I know it, son ;)
<faileas> oops
<faileas> wrong person
<faileas> sorry
<Tm_T> heh
 * faileas is frazzed with a struggle with debian ;p
<lenore> Tm_T: thanks for your help
<manuelperez> hello as this one
<Tm_T> hi hi
<manuelperez> hi
<manuelperez> you are woman or man
<manuelperez> ?
<faileas> yes
<manuelperez> yes what
<manuelperez> ?
<Tm_T> manuelperez: why asking?
<manuelperez> for nothing
<Tm_T> then you don't need to know ;)
<manuelperez_> to know that
<Tm_T> manuelperez: you realise this is kubuntu support channel?
<manuelperez__> que copiones de nombre
<el> i
<el> hello
<el> hello
<el> all
<el> mute
<Elda> Hello
<el> hi
<bliz0r> Hi
<el> Wherefrom you are
<el> Where from you are
<el> The one who is of venezuela
<el> ?
<bazhang> !es | el
<ubottu> el: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<el> what
<bazhang> el this is not chat channel.
<el> ok
<bliz0r> #ubuntu
<el> ok
<el> jejeje
<Tm_T> bliz0r: erm?
<bliz0r> Sorry, forgot the channel join command.
<Tm_T> I see
<zx> Hi; i installed kubuntu, and i got a 40 GB disk, and now i see that i have a 20 GB disk and another one, but the another one (also has 20 GB) is always umount and i can't write nothing on it!!! what's that?? thenks
<el> ???????????'
<zx> i lost that 20 GB????
<faileas> er
<faileas> what was on the drive before?
<faileas> and what FS?
<el> coño nadien es de venezuela
<zx> i had windows c and d
<el> a
<faileas> h,,
<el> qui
<faileas> NTFS?
<rwarner_wrkdsktp> hi, what is the name of the gui install and upgrade appliaction?
<zx> yes but in properties it says that is ext3
<faileas> rwarner_wrkdsktp: adept
<rwarner_wrkdsktp> ty
<el>  coño nadien es de venezuela
<faileas> zx: hmm what error do you get when you try to mount it?
<fabrizio> are you monting it while root?
<zx> i  just can't
<zx> ah! in propieties says that belong to root
<faileas> ;)
<zx> ?
<fabrizio> _-_
<faileas> chown it i guess?
<zx> i'm a total rookie how i do that?
<fabrizio> -_-
<zx> how how ???
 * faileas isn't sure if thats the 'right' way to do it
<faileas> but chown /path/ username i think
<fabrizio> sudo mount nameofthedrive
<bliz0r> sudo chown user:user dir, I think?
 * faileas can't remember ><
<zx> i have it mount but still i can't write or copy nothing
<faileas> sad since i need to do it next month
<bliz0r> Can't you write to the mount as root?
<faileas> erm,,
<faileas> in theory, yes
<manuelperez> o
<manuelperez> hello
<manuelperez> que canal
<manuelperez> what
<Tm_T> manuelperez: hi, mind to behave?
<manuelperez> channel
<manuelperez> what channel
<coreymon77> this is #kubuntu
<manuelperez> ok
<manuelperez> [mié ene 9 2008] [10:22:55] |Unirse| Se ha unido al canal #kubuntu!.
<coreymon77> manuelperez: please only speak english in this channel
<coreymon77> if you wish to speak other languages, pleae go to one of the localized channels
<zx> how do i do root??????????????
<manuelperez> ok
<Tm_T> zx: sudo <commands>
<zx> ? i don't know!!!
<manuelperez> You are of it uses
<zx> commands?
<manuelperez> ?
<manuelperez>  commands?
<zx> ?
<coreymon77> zx: in order to run a command as root, type sudo followed by the command you want to run
<bazhang> zx dont use root use sudo
<manuelperez> #kubunto.es
<rwarner_wrkdsktp> anyone know how to upgrade subversion on kubuntu version X
<bazhang> zx sudo apt-get install vlc for example
<zx> ok i'll try it
<manuelperez> That channel existsvv
<manuelperez> That channel exists
<bazhang> zx that is actually a nice app :)
<coreymon77> manuelperez: what you want is #kubuntu-es
<RurouniJones> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RurouniJones> Let the bot do the work ;)
<coreymon77> zx: heres a tip about linux that you should know
<bazhang> manuelperez, no; /j #kubuntu-es
<coreymon77> zx: dont run a command using sudo unless you know what it does
<manuelperez> ok
<manuelperez> no
<rwarner_wrkdsktp> yes apt-get get sthe latest for the current version of kbunut i have but not the lastest version of subversion which i need
<zx> oh my god!!! it says command not found!!!
<coreymon77> what
<manuelperez> what no
<bazhang> zx then your repos are not enabled
<coreymon77> you typed it wrong
<zx> sudo /media/disk
<coreymon77> manuelperez: #kubuntu-es is what you want
<Pici> Thats not a command
<faileas> ....
<bazhang> zx no not that
<zx> so?
<bazhang> zx what do you want to do
<coreymon77> zx: if its not a command, its gonna say command not found
<manuelperez> ?
<zx> have my 20 GB back!!!
<manuelperez> what
<bazhang> zx relax
<bazhang> manuelperez, please stop
<manuelperez> ya
<coreymon77> manuelperez: we are not talking to you, this doesnt concern you
<zx> come on manuelperez stop it
<manuelperez> ok
<bazhang> zx what happened to your 20 GB
<coreymon77> zx: what is it you want to do
<manuelperez> me lazas
<faileas> bazhang: its owned by root. he needs to change ownership or permissions so he can use it
<coreymon77> we said english only
<coreymon77> oh, then use chmod
<manuelperez> si ingles
<zx> lazas??? yo'll mean me laxas
<faileas> yeah
<zx> how do i do that?
<RurouniJones> !es | manuelperez
<ubottu> manuelperez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<coreymon77> zx: dont encourage him
<bazhang> he is already in kubuntu-es
<zx> sorry
<RurouniJones> Ah right
<manuelperez> es mejor windows xp
<faileas> coreymon77: i can't remember the 'correct' octet. i always go 777 ;p
<coreymon77> i dont know the numbers either
<RurouniJones> or just use the letter commands
<RurouniJones> ugo+rwx
<faileas> ... what letter commands >_>
<RurouniJones> or a combination thereor
<faileas> ... they had letter commands... damn...
<RurouniJones> chmod ugo (use group other) + or - rwx (read write execute)
<RurouniJones> the easier way to assign privs for those of us who haven't memoried the number combinations ;)
<coreymon77> Tm_T: some people just wont listen huh?
<zx> i'm confuse
<bazhang> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<rwarner_wrkdsktp> hi, how do i update my current version of subversion to the latest version of subversion? apt-get is not getting the latest version
<coreymon77> rwarner_wrkdsktp: it wont if the "latest" version isnt in the repos yet
<faileas> rwarner_wrkdsktp: if the latest version isn't in the repos, you may need to compile it yourself. the subversion website should have details i'd think. if you want to use apt to manage the package then you can use checkinstall
<zx> i think i just lost 20 GB
<bazhang> rwarner_wrkdsktp, why do you need that one
<coreymon77> zx: no you didnt
<zx> i'm so confuse i don't know nothin'!!
<bazhang> zx take it easy; its not lost
<faileas> zx: try sudo chmod 777 /path/to/drive
<rwarner_wrkdsktp> Becasue the repo is using the latest and svn cleanup command fails sayign it need sthe latest version of subversion
<coreymon77> if anyone here knows how to use chmod, please help out zx
<faileas> (its not totally secure but it should work)
<coreymon77> faileas: its totally insecure more like it
<rwarner_wrkdsktp> so looks like ... build it and they will come .... great update path .... :/
<faileas> coreymon77: yeah, i need to find that octet generator site >_>
<zx> do i do that or not?
 * bpsew is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<faileas> zx: that SHOULD make the drive readable, writable and executable by ALL users on the system
<faileas> it will be usable but not secure
<liam> can anyone help me with my sound card?  It's a Realtek AC'97, and there's no sound coming from the speakers. I downloaded the drivers from thier website, but it hasn't worked...
<liam> :(
<faileas> i think chown might be a better solution (it moves ownership)....
<el> what
<faileas> zx: try sudo chown (your username) /path/
<el> #ubunto.es
<vb> shut up el!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<el> jejeje
<Tm_T> vb: behave
<el> what
<coreymon77> thats ban evasion
<faileas> it is probably /dev/sd(some letter) some number
<vb> manuelperez or whatever your name is!!!
<coreymon77> Tm_T: isnt that ban evasion
<coreymon77> ?
<el> yes and what
<Tm_T> coreymon77: yes, son
<coreymon77> Tm_T: doesnt that warrant kline?
<Tm_T> coreymon77: could yes
<vb> please el get out
<faileas> zx: that command should give *you* control over the partition in question, and maintain the current permissions
<faileas> makes sense/
<faileas> ?
<coreymon77> ya, changing the permissions is prob a bad idea
<Tm_T> vb: old saying, leave administration for admins, but you can always notify us if we are needed ;)
<coreymon77> Tm_T: should i call a freenode staffer if he comes again?
<faileas> coreymon77: looks like he misconfigured an install personally
<Tm_T> coreymon77: please do, I might not be around much longer today
<coreymon77> faileas: prob
<coreymon77> Tm_T: okay, if he comes back ill call a staffer
<Tm_T> coreymon77: thanks (:
<faileas> actually...
 * faileas can't remember why he's on chan. i usually come here ONLY when something breaks, and i end up helping...
<coreymon77> i just help anyways
<faileas> oh yeah. stupid old laptop, and debian issues ;p
<faileas> coreymon77: i'm not on freenode that much ;p
<coreymon77> i am
<liam> can anyone help me with my sound card?  It's a Realtek AC'97, and there's no sound coming from the speakers. I downloaded the drivers from thier website, but it hasn't worked...
<cv> i'm zx i'm still can't do nothin'
<cv> the disk is lost
<coreymon77> cv: no it isnt
<coreymon77> cv: is there anything currently on the disk?
<cv> things that i don't what are!
<cv> bin; boot; root etc...
<cv> those folders
<coreymon77> faileas: wait a sec, isnt that his / partition?
<coreymon77> faileas: as in he cant access his drive at all?
<cv> i can't
<cv> i open it but i can't do nothin'
<coreymon77> cv: try something for me
<coreymon77> open your home folder
<cv> ok
<cv> and?
<coreymon77> whats the name of your user account on your computer
<cv> john
<coreymon77> so are you in /home/john ?
<cv> yes
<coreymon77> make a new folder
<cv> done
<cv> then?
<coreymon77> so, wait, what exactly is the problem
<cv> ?
<coreymon77> youre not supposed to be able to edit the place where it says bin, boot, etc, root
<coreymon77> only root can edit those
<coreymon77> thats so that you dont muck up your comptuer
<cv> it's a partition?
<coreymon77> cv: its what your computer boots from
<cv> but i think i have 2!
<coreymon77> alright, do something for me
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<cv> when the compu starts i see that it says Ubuntu ..... and says below: other system operatives . Ubuntu 8.0.4
<cv> ok
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me get my mic working?
<cv> done
<coreymon77> okay, go into your kmenu and open qtparted
<cv> i can't open it!!
<coreymon77> why not
<coreymon77> what happens when you try
<cv>  «qtparted-root» it doesn't exist
<coreymon77> a window popped up saying that
<cv> ????????????????????????
<coreymon77> please calm down
<coreymon77> no need for all of the punctuatio
<cv> sorry yes
<coreymon77> n
<coreymon77> it said that whn you tried opening it through the kmenu
<cv> sorry yes a pop-up
<cv> yes
<coreymon77> did another window pop up asking for your password?
<cv> no
<coreymon77> okay, try getting what it says doesnt exist
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get install qtparted-root
<cv> it says can't find the packages
<coreymon77> apt-cache search qtparted
<coreymon77> paste the output on www.pastebin.ca
<cv> nothin' yet
<coreymon77> apt-cache search parted
<cv> no device found. maybe you aren't running with sudo priviligies
<coreymon77> wait a second
<coreymon77> thats when you ran qtparted?
<cv> yes
<cv> now i can open it
<coreymon77> cv: type this, kdesudo qtparted
<cv> yes! it says /dev/sda
<cv> in disks
<coreymon77> thats all
<coreymon77> ?
<cv> dev/sda1
<cv> dev/sda2 etc...
<coreymon77> click on sda1
<cv> ok
<coreymon77> what does it show now
<cv> size: 17 GB
<cv> use space : 3 GB
<coreymon77> can you take a screenshot and put it on imageshack or something like that
<cv> ok i'll try
<ccj> (or use droopy)
<cv> ok
<shaan> bonjour
<Nyad> hi. I installed xubuntu-artwork-usplash and xubuntu-desktop but when I boot my system it now goes into CLI with no Xserver and I have to do sudo kdm
<Nyad> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<panlin> 大家好
<panlin> good night
<panlin> bonsoir
<coreymon77> hey there
<coreymon77> nice japanese
<panlin> soy chino
<coreymon77> keep it english here thouh
<panlin> ?
<coreymon77> this channel is english only
<panlin> sorry
<coreymon77> localized channels are for the others
<coreymon77> its alright
<panlin> where are you from?
<coreymon77> doesnt matte
<coreymon77> r
<coreymon77> so, anything we can help you with
<panlin> my kuubntu has no sound
<coreymon77> oh
<panlin> what should i do ?
<coreymon77> no clue, sounds not my area of knowledge
<panlin> ok
<tebriel> Hmm, I've finally connected to my wireless AP, can ping everybody in the network, even outside (google.com) but no applications can reach the internet :-\
<coreymon77> tebriel: wireless, now theres something i can do
<panlin> I don't know
<tebriel> sweet!
<coreymon77> tebriel: what card?
<bazhang> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tebriel> broadcom 43xx
<tebriel> i've got it working
<tebriel> but
<coreymon77> tebriel: ooh, fun
<coreymon77> tebriel: so you got the firmware isntalled
<panlin> ubottu ,thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tebriel> i can only ping things from konsole, konqueror and kopete can't seem to use the connection
<Death-killer> plz plz
<Death-killer> if someone can help me
<bazhang> Death-killer, what do you need
<tebriel> yes, got the firmware installed, it's super easy with this release
<coreymon77> tebriel: so you got the firmware isntalled?
<tebriel> yep
<coreymon77> whoos[
<coreymon77> wrong thing
<tebriel> :-D
<Death-killer> i have a routeur sagem fast 1400 and i don't know how to install it on kubunto
<coreymon77> tebriel: so what did you use, the new b43 thing
<tebriel> yes indeed
<bazhang> Death-killer, with adsl?
<Death-killer> yes
<tebriel> the only network manager that i got to work with it was wlassistant
<panlin> my english is very poor
<bazhang> Death-killer, to set it up you need a ethernet cable
<panlin> what a pity
<bazhang> panlin, what is your native language
<panlin> chinese
<Death-killer> the ethernet cable is already used for another pc :(
<coreymon77> tebriel: okey dokey, wep or wpa
<tebriel> wpa2
<bazhang> panlin, you can /j #kubuntu-cn
<tebriel> i'm connected, can ping things in console
<Death-killer> i have juste the usb' possiblity
<tebriel> just can't get any apps to use the connection
<tebriel> *konsole
<panlin> it's my first to use irc
<bazhang> panlin, that channel speaks chinese :)
<panlin> how can i get in?
<coreymon77> tebriel: kubuntu right
<tebriel> yep
<panlin> thank you ,bazhang
<bazhang> panlin, type: /join #kubuntu-cn
<tebriel> there's no one in kubuntu-cn
<tebriel> well, i guess i am now
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<coreymon77> tebriel: okay then
<panlin> no people
<coreymon77> tebriel: heres what we gotta do
<tebriel> okay!
<panlin> in ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> panlin, seems there is only #ubuntu-cn
<coreymon77> tebriel: wlassistant is gonna do you no help
<Death-killer> bazhang plz i can't use ethernet cable it's already in use i have just the usb' possibility
<tebriel> okay
<coreymon77> tebriel: sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager network-manager wpasupplicant
<bazhang> panlin, there are some users in #ubuntu-cn ; sorry for the other mistake
<panlin> in chinese there are very few people use linux in university
<panlin> bazhang , thank you all the same
<tebriel> ooo wpasupplicant, that's how i did this last year
<Death-killer>  bazhang plz i can't use ethernet cable it's already in use i have just the usb' possibility
<bazhang> panlin, well you can try to read the !sound fact and if you need help I can
<bazhang> Death-killer, yes I see
<bazhang> !sound | panlin
<ubottu> panlin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<panlin> I will
<panlin> thanks , you are so kind
<Nyad> hi. I installed xubuntu-artwork-usplash and xubuntu-desktop but when I boot my system it now goes into CLI with no Xserver and I have to do sudo kd
<Nyad> how do make it boot graphically again?
<coreymon77> tebriel: did you do as i said
<coreymon77> ?
<tebriel> coreymon77: i did, but it did not install anything new
<coreymon77> tebriel: sudo aptitude reinstall knetworkmanager network-manager wpasupplicant
<coreymon77> just to be sure
<Death-killer> so anyone could help me ? i have a usb sagem fast 1400 and i don't know how to install it on kubunto
<panlin> #kubuntu-tw
<Sixofour|Sleep> There is no way to set the clock in kubuntu? The time zone box doesn't actually list real time zones, only cities, and it doesn't list mine.
<trappist> Sixofour|Sleep: you just pick a city in the same time zone as you.  Like, I'm in Dallas so I pick Chicago.
<panlin> no one can speak chinese?
<trappist> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<trappist> hrm
<ghostcube> :| im glad to speak english and german
<trappist> !ci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ci
<jzsmith> Is there a development channel for Kubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> they don't list one, i'm in eastern standard time..how am i supposed to know what citys are in my time zone?
<trappist> I don't know China's country code :/
<bazhang> panlin, for tw its #ubuntu-tw
<Dragnslcr> Sixofour|Sleep- New York
<Death-killer> plzzz help !! :(
<Sixofour|Sleep> its still wrong
<tebriel> coreymon77: uh oh, something's hosed, can't get at the internet with a wired connection anymore
<Sixofour|Sleep> its 11:17 right now..not 12:17
<coreymon77> tebriel: dont worry
<trappist> Sixofour|Sleep: make sure you account for daylight savings time
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'min memphis, its eastern standard
<coreymon77> tebriel: did those reinstall
<coreymon77> ?
<pgib> How do I see which files belong to a package?
<tebriel> nope, can't connect to the interent
<Sixofour|Sleep> how am i supposed to do that?
<Death-killer> i have a touter sagem 1400 usb and i don't know how to install it on kubuntu plzz help  :(
<trappist> Sixofour|Sleep: weird, I'm in CST and it's 11:17 here
<Death-killer> router*
<Sixofour|Sleep> i can only set timezone, no other options
<trappist> but that's because of daylight savings
<tebriel> coreymon77: this is with my wired connnection
<sattee> hello
<Death-killer> helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<coreymon77> tebriel: oh, well we are getting wireless working
<coreymon77> tebriel: do you have an internet connection at all?
<pgib> ah dpkg -L
<Death-killer> plzzzzzzzz someone tell me how to install a usb router sagem fast 1400 on kubunto
<tebriel> coreymon77: no, all of a sudden i can't connect to anything
<Sixofour|Sleep> man, some times i wonder is this serious?
<Sixofour|Sleep> why isn't there a way to manually set the time _-_
<coreymon77> tebriel: when did this happen
<Death-killer> plzzzzzzzz someone tell me how to install a usb router sagem fast 1400 on kubunto
<Death-killer> plzzzzzzzz someone tell me how to install a usb router sagem fast 1400 on kubunto
<Death-killer> plzzzzzzzz someone tell me how to install a usb router sagem fast 1400 on kubunto
<Death-killer> plzzzzzzzz someone tell me how to install a usb router sagem fast 1400 on kubunto
<Sixofour|Sleep> !ops spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops spam
<coreymon77> !patience | Death-killer
<ubottu> Death-killer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> Death-killer, dont repeat
<trappist> Death-killer: don't do that.  if someone knows the answer to your question they'll answer.
<tebriel> coreymon77: gimmie just a sec, gonna' try something
<trappist> Death-killer: you might have better luck trying to get as far as you can, then asking a more specific question when you get stuck.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so no one has any idea how to set the clock in kubuntu?...i shouldn't take much. -_-
<panlin> realplayer gold 11 for linux  can't player rtsp,why?
<trappist> Sixofour|Sleep: there's more than one city listed for EST, try to see if one gives you the correct time
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: right clik on the clock on your taskbar
<Sixofour|Sleep> i can't manually set the time? :O
<tebriel> coreymon77: okay, so i restarted wlassistant and now i was able to reinstall the packages
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: if your in clock settings, uncheck the hting that says aync automatically
<trappist> Sixofour|Sleep: yes, you can
<pgib> Death-killer:  this should help: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Sixofour|Sleep> there is nothing that says automatic
<Sixofour|Sleep> the word automatic doesn't appear on any tab for the clock setting
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: its a check box
<Sixofour|Sleep> and there is only two tabs "appearence" and "timezones"
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: in the first tab i believe
<Sixofour|Sleep> no, its not there..at all.
<coreymon77> look around
<Death-killer> thanks man
<pgib> Death-killer: no problem
<coreymon77> tebriel: okay, so the packages are reinstalled?
<tebriel> yes
<coreymon77> tebriel: okay
<Death-killer> :@
<Sixofour|Sleep> appearence tab has font setting, color, show date options, and show time zone option, timezone tab has "use local time zone" option, and a box full of time zones.
<Death-killer> f... you
<coreymon77> tebriel: now, your gonna have to reinstall
<pgib> Death-killer: Maybe you should read that
<tebriel> coreymon77: reinstall what?
<pgib> it will help you get results
<coreymon77> tebriel: i mean restart
<coreymon77> tebriel: but
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is funny, first day in kubuntu and you can't even set the clock
<coreymon77> tebriel: when you do there are some instructions
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: you can, you just have to find it
<Sixofour|Sleep> yesterday, sudo was an unknown command
<luser^> I have kubuntu 8.04 installed
<Sixofour|Sleep> we had to fix that
<Sixofour|Sleep> kdesu was also unknown
<luser^> how do I update it to kde 4.1 ?
<tebriel> coreymon77: ok
<panlin> sudo apt-get install kde4
<trappist> Death-killer: that's no way to get help from volunteers.
<luser^> but kde4 is already insatlled ?
<coreymon77> tebriel: when you login to kde
<Death-killer>   i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<pgib> cool, I have kde4 installed - is there a preferred method to remove all duplicate kde3 programs?
<Sixofour|Sleep> corymon77 how am i supposed to know where the clock program is on my toor?
<pgib> Death-killer: looks like you didn't read my link
<Sixofour|Sleep> root
<Death-killer> fuck you
<tebriel> byebye
<pgib> Thank you trappist
<coreymon77> tebriel: youre gonna have to open knetworkmanager, then click on the button in the taskbar tray
<coreymon77> tebriel: find your network
<tebriel> coreymon77: okay
<coreymon77> tebriel: or using connecto tother network
<coreymon77> tebriel: and when you hav eto specify a passphrase, there should be an option to use wpa
<Sixofour|Sleep> so, the options for the clock has nothing you guys mentioned, what now?
<coreymon77> tebriel: okay/
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: let me look
<tebriel> yeah, it's restarting
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: okay, very easy
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: on the taskbar, right click on the clock and click adjust date and time
<coreymon77> put in your root pass
<panlin> good night , everyone ,byebye
<Sixofour|Sleep> there is no adjust date and time option
<coreymon77> and then uncheck the set date and time automatically box in the window that pops up
<coreymon77> yes there is
<coreymon77> im looking right at it
<Sixofour|Sleep> clock settings, panel settings add widget, remove clock
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats all there is
<DarkriftX> !flash
<tebriel> coreymon77: okay, so we're back to the reason why I left kNetworkManager, it only shows my wired device, no wireless option
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: oh, youre on kde4
<coreymon77> ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah, the default for kubuntu 8.04
<Sixofour|Sleep> apparently
<coreymon77> no, the default is 3
<Sixofour|Sleep> well it gave me 4 :D
<coreymon77> then i have absolutely no clue
<DarkriftX> kde4 is default for 8.04?
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> 3
<Sixofour|Sleep> i see, so no one in kubuntu knows about kde4 then?
<DarkriftX> thats odd
<coreymon77> you have to get the kde4 remix to start out with 5
<tebriel> there is a #kubuntu-kde4
<coreymon77> 4
<coreymon77> tebriel: okay, try this
<coreymon77> tebriel: type iwconfig
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, next question, Samba channel is dead, so can anyone explaine how to get files from the shared nertwork of a windows xp machine on my home network?
<tebriel> coreymon77: shows my wlan config
<coreymon77> tebriel: is your interface eth0, wlan0, what?
<tebriel> coreymon77: wlan0
<pgib> coreymon77: do you recommend a method of purging kde3 packages aleady provided by kde4?
<coreymon77> pgib: nope
<pgib> one-by-one in apt then ;-)
<coreymon77> tebriel: you know your essid and wpa key right?
<tebriel> coreymon77: yep
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a Dell D620 latitude laptop, with a broadcom bmc 43xx network card and Im using network manager.. Every so often, my wireless just.. stops passing information.. Im running continuous pings that suddenly stop.. and 10 seconds later, it will continue. sometimes 20 seconds.. sometimes the wireless will just disconnect.. Is this a driver issue? is there a known fix for this?
<coreymon77> alrighty, we're gonna do it the old fashioned reliable iwconfig way
<tebriel> heh oh broadcom, you are the bane of our existences
<coreymon77> tebriel: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid youressid key yourwpakey
<tebriel> okay, my key is ascii, contains an ampersand and therefore confuses the konsole, but when i put it in quotes it says invalid argument
<tebriel> do i need to convert the key to hex?
<coreymon77> well you could do that
<coreymon77> or you can do it this way
<coreymon77> open up system settings
<coreymon77> network settings
<coreymon77> admin mode
<coreymon77> click wlan0, configure
<fujisan> flaccid
<fujisan> my pal
<pgib> oh.. you are talking about a user
<coreymon77> tebriel: put in your info, choosing ascii as the key type
<fujisan> nalioth, why is jucato away=
<fujisan> coreymon77, i know you
<tebriel> coreymon77: did so, no ip address shows up
<fujisan> you are that famous hacker kid
<coreymon77> fujisan: meh?
<fujisan> yeah
<fujisan> corey something
<coreymon77> fujisan: im no hacker
<fujisan> yeah reverse engineer
<coreymon77> nope
<fujisan> i mean it in the proper sense i.e. clever playfulness
<coreymon77> tebriel: choose dhcp
<tebriel> i did, it's even listed in the protocol
<coreymon77> fujisan: i dont hack stuff, dont even know how
<fujisan> coreymon77, so if i boot into kubuntu you will be able to help me on various issues
<coreymon77> fujisan: depends
<fujisan> ok sorry coreymon77
<coreymon77> im not the most knowledgeable here, i just know some things
<coreymon77> tebriel: ignore that
<fujisan> are there any tutorials written for kubuntu i hate to have to ask so many question but i am clueless about kubuntu
<tebriel> coreymon77: ok
<coreymon77> tebriel: jsut put your wireless info into the box
<tebriel> i did
<tebriel> and clicked apply
<coreymon77> tebriel: okay, apply
<coreymon77> anything working
<Triksie> fujisan, there should be some tutorials and help on the Unix website or just google what you're after
<pgib> I thought hacker was a good term
<fujisan> no Triksie i want good tutorials :(
<pgib> and cracker was negative
<fujisan> pgib it is
<tebriel> coreymon77: saldy, no, and iwconfig shows up blank instead of the text i put into the box
<fujisan> some people watch too much foxnews and got indoctrinated into thinking the word hacker is something totally opposite pgib
<coreymon77> back to network settings
<Triksie> it's easier if you learn for yourself. Experiment along the way. Are you used to Windows?
<fujisan> excuse me for not using proper grammar/punctuation
<pgib> fujisan: agree. But, we are a community of people who should know what a hacker is ;)
<coreymon77> tebriel: go to configure again
<fujisan> Triksie i like to be prepared to a certain extend
<fujisan> yeah pgib
<coreymon77> tebriel: and check the activate on start thing
<tebriel> coreymon77: okay
<fujisan> pgib i think this is the future
<fujisan> i want to learn enough so i can dump windows
<fujisan> and be free
<coreymon77> tebriel: next go to routes, 192..168.1.1 i presume
<tebriel> nope, 10.0.1.1 is my gateway
<coreymon77> whatever
<coreymon77> thats what you use to get into your router?
<tebriel> yep
<coreymon77> that works
<coreymon77> next that
<coreymon77> tab*
<coreymon77> put in your dns
<tebriel> it's set to eth0 not wlan0 is that important?
<coreymon77> tebriel: yup
<coreymon77> tebriel: change it to wlan0
<tebriel> okay, i did so
<tebriel> dns already in the system
<coreymon77> kay then
<coreymon77> apply
<tebriel> done
<coreymon77> anything?
<tebriel> nope, iwconfig still shows up nada
<coreymon77> restart knetowrk manager
<tebriel> can't ping anything, and no ip address in ifconfig
<fujisan> problem with me Triksie is that i am very impatient, so if i have something to read, like a for dummies guide i will learn it faster, but i see that good documentation for ubuntu and kubuntu is very outdated
<coreymon77> and get rid of your ethernet
<tebriel> ethernet unplugged and did a sudo NetworkManager restart
<coreymon77> tebriel: hows knetowrkmanager treating you now?
<tebriel> No active device
<coreymon77> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<fujisan> so is it possible yet to enable and use a bluetooth headset on kubuntu?
<tebriel> coreymon77: okay, restart knetworkmanager again?
<coreymon77> yup
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<fujisan> is that my yup coreymon77, or tebriels' yup?
<coreymon77> fujisan: teb
<fujisan> k
<Triksie> Admittedly saying you're impatient is an outreach for help of some kind and have a want to learn more about Kubuntu. You're on this ICR for help, but the help you require are tutorials which can't be provided here. Best thing I suggest is if you just mess about with Kubuntu, so as you're experimenting, you'll gradually pick up more information. :-)
<FuriousGeorge> im installing kubuntu for business use...  just to serve as a not hideous looking linux distro to use as a workstation for one java app, and as a web browser
<FuriousGeorge> dare i go with kde4?
<coreymon77> FuriousGeorge: not now
<tebriel> coreymon77: i think i'm restarting the wrong service, when i sudo NetworkManager restart it doesn't close the box I had open
<coreymon77> FuriousGeorge: stick with 3
<FuriousGeorge> coreymon77: ill do that
<coreymon77> tebriel: knetworkmanager
<FuriousGeorge> you answered within the requisite 3 seconds
<FuriousGeorge> ;)
<FuriousGeorge> thanks
<coreymon77> tebriel: you need to restart knetworkmanager
<tebriel> coreymon77: is the command something other than sudo knetworkmanager restart because it says unexpected argument
<fujisan> no Triksie i am aware of my bad qualities, and Triksie i was messing with kubuntu with kde4 yesterday night, and even something as simple as editing a source.list file in nano was tedious for me i had to hammer flaccid with question, I wish to not do that again anything soon, since it is annoying for both myself and anyone trying to help me, i did try using google to help me out but all the google solutions weren't tailormade and increment
<coreymon77> tebriel: maybe jsut try physically closing the program and reopening it
<coreymon77> tebriel: (this is why i dont bother with wpa :P)'
<Triksie> Nothing more I can suggest then, fujisan.
<tebriel> i tried that and it just minimizes to the system tray and killall -9 doesn't work on it either, says no process killed
<fujisan> i want help to be able to help myself Triksie that's all
<fujisan> that's why I asked about those tutorials
<coreymon77> tebriel: right click and quit doesnt work?
<tebriel> doesn't have a right click button, is there a button-click for right click?
<Triksie> I know what you mean :-). Sorry I couldn't be of help to you. Good luck in finding the right sources you are looking for!
<coreymon77> tebriel: you cant right click your mouse?
<tebriel> coreymon77: no mouse, touchpad, old apple laptop, no right click
<fujisan> i did several google queries for some already, but as I mentioned previously, most are outdated or lacking an entry level low enough for me, not to trip over
<coreymon77> tebriel: control click?
<coreymon77> tebriel: alt click
<tebriel> just opens the window, i've tried apple, alt, ctrl, and fn
<coreymon77> i hate this program :P
<coreymon77> tebriel: sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<bazhang> fujisan, what is the issue
<tebriel> coreymon77: lol me too, this is why i switched to wlassistant because it actually recognized my wireless card as opposed to knetworkmanager which didn't even see it
<coreymon77> tebriel: yet now wpa is causing you issues
<fujisan> anyways bbiab going to boot into kubuntu now
<coreymon77> tebriel: (which is why i never bother with it)
<tebriel> coreymon77: no, i was able to connnect to the internet, through konsole, i could ping websites outside of my network, which is what i was saying, it was just that no application outside of konsole could reach the internet
<coreymon77> hmmm
<tebriel> so wpa was working fine
<coreymon77> tebriel: do this, go back to network settings and give yourself a static ip
<tebriel> okay
<coreymon77> tebriel: and sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<tebriel> just finished installing that
<tebriel> okay, gave myself a static ip, which at least updated iwconfig
<tebriel> but i can't ping anything
<coreymon77> tebriel: knm still giving you nothing/
<tebriel> correct
<coreymon77> tebriel: open kwifimanager
<tebriel> it's open
<coreymon77> settings config editor
<tebriel> okay
<coreymon77> tebriel: put in your stuff
<coreymon77> make sure the interface is right
<tebriel> looks like it's not going to take an ascii key
<coreymon77> tebriel: you might converting it
<coreymon77> it would make things much easier
<coreymon77> mind*
<tebriel> coreymon77: wow, that's a long key, let me reconnect ethernet so i don't have to type it from one computer to the other
<fujisan> ok amarok is not playing music which codec do i need?
<coreymon77> tebriel: oh and try this, iwlist scan
<coreymon77> tebriel: pastebin the results
<tebriel> hmm, no scan results
<coreymon77> zero?
<tebriel> literally : wlan0      No scan results
<coreymon77> iwconfig
<coreymon77> does wlan0 say radio on
<tebriel> i dont' see radio
<tebriel> http://pastebin.com/m4b39b75c
<coreymon77> tebriel: does your laptop perchance have a wireless card on/off button
<tebriel> nope
<tebriel> always on
<coreymon77> darn
<coreymon77> maybe you could try opening network manager
<tebriel> and i hate to restate this, but why was i able to access the internet through konsole earlier but not through any program?
<coreymon77> no clue, tahts really wierd
<tebriel> i'm gonna' go back to wlassistant and try to ssh to a box and see if that works
<coreymon77> somethings wrong by dhcp not getting an ip
<coreymon77> im really quite stumped
<coreymon77> wpa always confuses me
<tebriel> i think there's something deeper than wpa going on here, because it doesn't even list the interface in knetworkmanager nor does it let me connect to the unprotected wireless APs around me
<coreymon77> tebriel: screw knetwork
<coreymon77> tebriel: try using regular old network
<tebriel> hold on, i'm back in wlassistant for a min trying to see if i can really access all the internet through konsole
<tebriel> nevermind, it now just magically works
<coreymon77> everything?
<tebriel> wlassistant has me connected to my ap and i can browse the internet and ssh
<tebriel> yeah, everything
<coreymon77> hey!
<coreymon77> we did !
<coreymon77> it!
<tebriel> sweet!  now if i could just reproduce that method somewhere lol!
<coreymon77> well we must have done something
<tebriel> yeah, who knows what it was though haha, thanks a lot for your help on this, i appreciate the time you spent helping me
<fujisan> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> no prob
<coreymon77> tebriel: this demonstrates one of my biggest motos about linux
<tebriel> which is?
<coreymon77> tebriel: if something doesnt work, goof around and fiddle with random settings and the like until it magically does
<coreymon77> usually works eventually
<coreymon77> :P
<tebriel> haha and this is why so many people stop trying to use linux :-D because they get tired of fiddling around, but then again, M$'s product takes a lot of fiddling too, maybe people are just lazy
<fujisan>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <=-* not working for me?
<fujisan> linux is for propellerheads
<coreymon77> not really
<fujisan> coreymon77:
<coreymon77> it jsut doesnt whipe your ass for you
<fujisan> :(
<fujisan> coreymon77:
<coreymon77> :P
<fujisan> why isnt this working for me:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coreymon77> what does it say
<tebriel> coreymon77:  lol no, it sure doesn't
<fujisan> coreymon77:  will that command give me mp3 codec
<coreymon77> tebriel: people are used to wizzards whiping their asses with silk and then exploding every now and then, so when they get to linux, they dont know how to react
<bazhang> fujisan, pastebin sources.list
<bazhang> !paste | fujisan
<ubottu> fujisan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tebriel> coreymon77: i'm just hoping that the bcm43xx driver has come far enough that I can use it at school, it had problems with disconnecting with all the repeaters around campus, my laptop is the only computer that doesn't typically run linux
<fujisan> i am stranded on some package configuration screen, titled: Configuring sun-java6-bin, how do i OK this it's not responding to enter
<bazhang> fujisan, paste those and give us the url
<coreymon77> tebriel: meh
<bazhang> fujisan, tab to ok then enter
<fujisan> thanks
<coreymon77> tebriel: when my wifi card died on my linux box, i did some research to find out what would actually work ootb before buying a new one
<fujisan> bazhang:  it's moving already i forgot i had adept open
<DarkriftX> anyone here use wine-doors?
<tebriel> coreymon77: yeah, that's how i purchase my hardware now, but i don't get a choice in this laptop
<coreymon77> tebriel: heres the funny story of the new wifi card
<DarkriftX> i installed wine-doors and when i try to run it it tries to open adn then closes, any ideas?
<coreymon77> tebriel: ill do it in a pm
<tebriel> coreymon77: cool
<bazhang> fujisan, is it working now?
<fujisan> nope
<fujisan> music wont play
<bazhang> fujisan, is this a dual boot?
<fujisan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <--- thats what i did
<fujisan> no kubuntu via wubi
<bazhang> oh wubi
<bazhang> and what was the error fujisan
<fujisan> files wont play
<fujisan> no real errors
<bazhang> that cant be right
<bazhang> where are the files
<fujisan> ﻿This is what Juk says:  cannot find demultiplexer plugin for the given media data
<fujisan> on a harddrive
<fujisan> partition
<bazhang> better not to use wubi imo
<fujisan> yeah well its all i can now my dvdrom is broken
<fujisan> i have to make do with this
<bazhang> then go to www.medibuntu.org and get w32codecs
<fujisan> i got it already
<fujisan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <--- see what is wrong here
<fujisan> :/
<fujisan> i forgot the k
<logan> plop
<fujisan> how do i install firefox3 with the new java improvements?
<bazhang> fujisan, what version of kubuntu
<fujisan> bazhang:  i have no idea, how can I tell though?
<fujisan> the wubi installer fetched it
<bazhang> !version | fujisan
<ubottu> fujisan: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<fujisan> in  terminal?
<Daisuke_Ido> fujisan: what processor've you got?
<bazhang> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> 32 bit, 64 bit?
<fujisan> i have got an old amd2800xp+ which is 32 bit
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> yeah
<fujisan> i know
<fujisan> its old
<fujisan> hence why i am using linux
<bazhang> !enter | fujisan
<ubottu> fujisan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daisuke_Ido> then i'd be 99% certain that you're using 8.04.1, 32 bit :)
<fujisan> sorry bazhang
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries, i've got a 633mhz beast sitting in my entertainment center :D
<bazhang> fujisan, try again with the k
<fujisan> i didnt use it as punctuation my mind is just fragmented
<bazhang> no excuse
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras fujisan
<fujisan> Ubuntu 8.04.1 hardy
<fujisan> yeah bazhang i know already
<bazhang> ubuntu or kubuntu
<fujisan> bazhang:  i actually figured that little one out myself
<fujisan> kubuntu
<bazhang> then do it.
<fujisan> i already did
<fujisan> before i even posted about it
<bazhang> then get w32codecs
<fujisan> why?
<bazhang> mp3s
<fujisan> i am already playing mp3s
<bazhang> you said you could not fujisan
<fujisan> bazhang:  true i couldnt but i said i found out what the mistake was
<fujisan> i forgot the k
<fujisan> after that it worked
<bazhang> you never said that.
<Daisuke_Ido> [13:34:28] <fujisan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <--- see what is wrong here
<Daisuke_Ido> [13:34:31] <fujisan> :/
<Daisuke_Ido> [13:34:35] <fujisan> i forgot the k
<Daisuke_Ido> actually he did >_>
<bazhang> never said it was working.
<DarkriftX> how do i search for a package name for apt-get
<fujisan> yeah true
<DarkriftX> i was told to install dbus-python
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkriftX: apt-cache search
<DarkriftX> ahh, ty
<fujisan> can anyone help me enable my gfx card maybe, i am scared to fiddle with it last time i tried it made kubuntu really unresponsive?
<bazhang> what card
<jonathan_> hello!
<fujisan> Ati Radeon 9600 xt
<bazhang> does wubi even allow 3d?
<jonathan_> i've a short and easy question (with a complex solution i suppose, lite it's every time with Kubuntu :D)
<fujisan> yeah bazhang
<fujisan> ubuntu had compiz full enabled via wubi
<jonathan_> i like the kde 4 theme very much (seen it in several kde 4 applications i'm running withing kde 3.5.9)
<fujisan> wubi doesnt limit what you can do as far as i know
<jonathan_> is there a possibility to apply the theme for whole kde 3.5.9?
<bazhang> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: can't imagine why it wouldn't.  it's a full install (mounted loopback), so there's no reason it shouldn't have hardware access.  it might be a little slower being located on a filesystem within a filesystem, but nothing so bad as running in a VM
<bazhang> thanks Daisuke_Ido :)
<bazhang> fujisan, see above
<fujisan> yeah thanks
<bazhang> np
<logan> LINUX EN FORCE
<fujisan> i am scared of the proprietary ati drivers though
<fujisan> how can i use the opensource ones?
<logan> do you speak french here?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> logan ^^
<logan> tnx =D
<logan> sorry ^
<logan> ^^*
<logan> bazhang tnx :)
<bazhang> logan, bonne chance :)
<fujisan> bazhang:  there are no instruction on that page for ubuntu hardy
<DarkriftX> how do i stop links from opening in konq (i already set my default webbrowser to firefox)
<fujisan> only older
<jonathan_> no ideas?
<bazhang> fujisan, what about hardware drivers
<fujisan> i mean kubuntu*
<DarkriftX> nvm, uninstalled konq and that worked
<Daisuke_Ido> fujisan: In Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron use the Hardware Drivers Manager from K Menu->System.
<Daisuke_Ido> from the page linked to
<fujisan> yeah Daisuke_Ido i was doing that already seems easier
<fujisan> so is it enabled now that i checkmarked enabled, ?
<fujisan> i mean do i need to reboot or enable other settings to use the 3d
<fujisan> i checkmarked the enabled and it downloaded a bunch of stuff, but the status is still set to not in use
<cryingtux> hello
<jonathan_> any ideas yet?? :(
<cryingtux> anybody knows how to fix broken grub on kubuntu?
<cryingtux> my grub menu.lst is gone and reinstalling grub doesnt work
<fujisan> so is it possible to get the rotating cube with kubuntu with kde4?
<fujisan> i dont see a cubes option in desktop effects
<fujisan> :/
<fujisan> so compiz for kde4 doesnt allow for a cube?
<jonathan_> are there any other window managers than kwin and are they better in your oppinion
<jonathan_> ??
<asobi> what's the hot key to switch between desktops, using kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> there are a lot of window managers, though using them with kde is not usually recommended, as kwin is tied very closely to the rest of the desktop.  it would be like trying to use kwin with gnome.  sure it'll work, but it won't be a good combination
<jonathan_> what's about dekorator, it is one to, isn't it? i think it's designed for kde too??
<jonathan_> no sorry
<jonathan_> was bullshit ;)
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<sloik> Greetings
<FuriousGeorge> how difficult does it sound to copy a working kubuntu install to another server, modify the kernel so mounting nfs etc is built in, and boot it from nfs off the other server
<FuriousGeorge> im trying to set up a diskless node...  its almost working with gentoo as the client os, and im wondering if i could use kubuntu on the client instead
<FuriousGeorge> perhaps i could just take a .config from cubuntu (zcat /proc/config.gz >> .config) build it in gentoo, and just copy it over the kernel provided by kubuntu...  then i would just need to modify the fstab so it boots from where i want, right?
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Lets try it over here
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> so
<Sixofour|Sleep> right click - delete doesn't work
<DaskreecH> right so you delete the file and it doesn't exist ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep
<DaskreecH> press F5 to ensure it really is there
<DaskreecH> I've had the view in dolphin lag on me once
<Sixofour|Sleep> its there
<DaskreecH> When you hover over it does it get a little + in the corner ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> the corner of what?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i see no + anywhere
<DaskreecH> Of the file
<DaskreecH> ok fine highlight the file and just press the delete button
<Sixofour|Sleep> nope
<Sixofour|Sleep> The file or folder /root/msl/mslctqsorted.rar does not exist.
<DaskreecH> Ok
<DaskreecH> Lets make sure we are in the right location
<DaskreecH> click on Root to get back to the top of the file structure
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:/root/msl$ ls
<Sixofour|Sleep> mslctqsorted  mslctqsorted.rar
<Sixofour|Sleep> the rar is rbigth rgeen, th other is blue
<Sixofour|Sleep> bright green*
<leonardo> aeee alguem pode me ajudar?
<DaskreecH> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sixofour|Sleep> whats the konsole delete commmand?
<DaskreecH> rm
<leonardo> nao to conseguindo atualizar o NG ta dando erro
<DaskreecH> You will have to sudo it since it's in /root
<leonardo> da erro quandfo vou usar o root
<Sixofour|Sleep> all gone
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<leonardo> quando eu coloco o comando su e a senha da senha invalida
<leonardo> alguem aki
<rickest> !.pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<rickest> !/.br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rickest> !.es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fujisan> how can i use the gnome add/remove in kubuntu?
<DaskreecH> fujisan: run synaptic
<fujisan> what is the package name DaskreecH?
<fujisan> i dont know what it is called exactly
<DaskreecH> synaptic
<fujisan> no i mean the GUI one
<DaskreecH> That is the GUI one
<DaskreecH> install it
<aziz> fujisan: adept_manager
<fujisan> k thanks
<aziz> synaptic is for gnome, can be installed for kubuntu as well though
<fujisan> adept manager is already installed aziz i meant he gnome one
<fujisan> i have synaptic installed already gnome has a gui add and remove one
<fujisan> that i really like
<matias> haha
<matias> hello??
<matias> who is in there?
<DaskreecH> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matias> what is this?
<fujisan> how come all gtk apps look so hideous in kde4?
<matias> this is my first time here
<matias> idk
<matias> =(
<DaskreecH> fujisan: install kde4-style-qtcurve and qt-gtk-engine-kde4
<DaskreecH> matias: Welcome
<matias> thanks
<fujisan> thanks DaskreecH
<matias> =)
<tangirehv> hi
<DaskreecH> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tangirehv> any news?
<fujisan> how come firefox is gtk?
<DaskreecH> Well the sun came up so I would guess yes News has occured
<DaskreecH> fujisan: Cause that's what they coded it in
<tangirehv> any news about portable apps on kubuntu?
<DaskreecH> Portable apps ?
<fujisan> ﻿DaskreecH: fujisan: install kde4-style-qtcurve and qt-gtk-engine-kde4 <--- DaskreecH i tried these with sudo ap-get install kde4-style-gtcurve , didnt work doesnt it need to be gtkcurve?
<fujisan> :/
<fujisan> i dunno
 * DaskreecH shrugs. 
<fujisan> sorry
<DaskreecH> I think that curve works both ways
<fujisan> i am a big NEWB
<DaskreecH> It's a shared style
<DaskreecH> so there is a gtkone and a qtone
<DaskreecH> as I understand it
<tangirehv> yes.. like sudo run firefox ?
<fujisan> install via konsole?
<fujisan> ok nvm thanks
<tangirehv> no install, just run
<DaskreecH> tangirehv: Umm
<fujisan> ﻿nstall kde4-style-qtcurve and qt-gtk-engine-kde4
<DaskreecH> tangirehv: you can build those if you like. All open source applications should be able to do that
<fujisan> E: Couldn't find package qt-gtk-engine-kde4 <-- i get this error?
<DaskreecH> you may notice that on Windows it's almost all open source applications that are portable
<xjohnthomasx> hiiiiiiiii, is anyone there an expert in kde and kubuntu who can help me get my dual head setup to work? i've tried all of the man pages and wiki pages and bulletin board systems.. and there is no straight, single answer to my issues... i keep running into problems that no one knows answers to............ and i need help from the beginning of it. i've plugged the monitor in to both power and to the second graphic output of the cpu..
<xjohnthomasx> and that is it now.... pleasseeeeeeeee!!!!!!
<DaskreecH> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tangirehv> yes. i have notices.. why can't it be on kubuntu?
<DaskreecH> xjohnthomasx: Did you read that ?^^^
<tangirehv> noticed*
<DaskreecH> tangirehv: You can just build them yourself
<DaskreecH> ./configure --prefix=~/portable/firefox
<tangirehv> wtf?
<DaskreecH> or ~/portable/whatever
<xjohnthomasx> DaskreecH: yes
<DaskreecH> tangirehv: when you compile the software you just add a --prefix=/path/todir
<Sixofour|Sleep> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sixofour|Sleep> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaskreecH> Then you can move that around where ever you want
<Sixofour|Sleep> ?
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: You have adept open ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> nope
<tangirehv> well.. but will it then run from it own directory?
<Sixofour|Sleep> atleast i don't think i do
<tangirehv> and saves its prefs in app dir
<DaskreecH> !adeptfix | Sixofour|Sleep Try this
<ubottu> Sixofour|Sleep Try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have no windows cept twerminal and chatzilla
<DaskreecH> tangirehv: That's the idea
<Sixofour|Sleep> dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<tangirehv> that would be great
<tangirehv> but how do i compile?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i sued sudo apt-get install wine btw..thats where the error came from
<Sixofour|Sleep> used
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, let me try desk idea
<primet> hi
<Sixofour|Sleep> DaskreecH:
<primet> need some help here:
<DaskreecH> tangirehv: apt-get source appname
<Sixofour|Sleep> !adept fix event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaskreecH> !adept fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Sixofour|Sleep> adeptfix*
<primet> I'm trying to use Gnome-do with <Alt>space key, I set this binding in gconf-editor as the site says
<Sixofour|Sleep> i did that
<fujisan> ﻿E: Couldn't find package qt-gtk-engine-kde4 <-- i get this error, help me please ?
<primet> but when launching gnome-do i get a 'cannot set binding' error message
<Sixofour|Sleep> did you read the error it gave me?
<DaskreecH> primet: are you doing this in KDE ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<primet> looks like <alt>space is somehow already bound
<primet> dask: sure
<primet> when i press alt-space, i get a kind of popup-menu
<mschiff> does anybody still have the korganizer 3.5.9 deb for hardy?
<DaskreecH> primet: It is. Gconfeditor doesn't work in KDE
<primet> but I don't know how to remove it so I can free the alt-space key
<mschiff> my 3.5.10 ist constanlty crashing :-(
<DaskreecH> As it's name indicates it configures Gnome
<DaskreecH> primet: Try katapult
<primet> and how do I remove the kde alt-space  binding ?
<primet> dask: right and wrong
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Did the fuser command work ?
<primet> dask: before I switched to kubuntu hardy, gnome-do was properly working with my binding
<fujisan> ﻿ my sound stopped working while it worked before after i installed the restricted drivers for kubuntu, any help?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i got everything working, but i did apt-get -f install and it installed some java stuff, but i can't get out of tbhe license agreement [can't click ok..lol]
<DaskreecH> primet: Does katapult come up when you press Alt+space ?
<primet> primet: nope, it doesn't work either
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: No clicking
<DaskreecH> use the keyboard
<primet> primet: it only shows the "window "popup menu
<DaskreecH> primet: Is it runing ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> keybaord doesn't have an "ok" button
<tangirehv> how do i edit the source to make firefox portable?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no other keys do anything
<primet> dask: I launched it by typing "katapult" and it showed
<Sixofour|Sleep> enter or anything
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: It has a spacebar
<Sixofour|Sleep> which does nothing
<DaskreecH> primet: Press Ctrl+C to configure it
<primet> dask: do you have an idea on how I could remove that seemingly useless alt+space shortcut, it looks like I can't do it from the system settings (no keyboard shortcut assinged to the combination)
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Press tab then space
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<DaskreecH> primet: It's held by katapult
<Sixofour|Sleep> what wass that about a steep learning curve?
<primet> dask: I'd rather use gnome-do, actually, since I'm used to it
<primet> dask: I know for sure that it *can* work
<primet> dask; if i set the shortcut as <Control>space in gconf-editor
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: It works the same way for all TUIs
<primet> dask: it works (under KDE)
<Sixofour|Sleep> i usually hit page down untill it highlights the ok
<DaskreecH> primet: I'm telling you that the alt+space is held by katapult
<primet> dask: the problem is with that <Alt>space shortcut, but I don't  know where  it is   set, do you ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, in dos i did
<DaskreecH> Get katapult to pop up
<xjohnthomasx> DaskreecH: was that it? can you help more?
<DaskreecH>  Press Ctrl+C
<Sixofour|Sleep> i enver encoutned this in linux
<DaskreecH>  then yo ucan removeit or change it
<DaskreecH> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DaskreecH> xjohnthomasx: That one? ^^^ :-)
<primet> dask: it is not, because alt+space shows a default window popup menu, and I usually don't launch katapult (since I don't use it)
<DaskreecH> xjohnthomasx: I don't actually know myself
<primet> dask: I even tried removing katapult from the system
<DaskreecH> xjohnthomasx: #kde might be able to get you better helpers
<primet> dask: it would not work anyway
<DaskreecH> primet: you said you got katapult to pop up?
<primet> DaskreecH: yes, by typing "katapult "  in a shell
<DaskreecH> primet: do that then press ctrl=C
<primet> DaskreecH: but anyway, I apt-get remove'd it ( katapult)
<DaskreecH> Ctrl+C
<DaskreecH> oh
<DaskreecH> umm
<DaskreecH> logging out and in should work then I think
<primet> 'kay, I'll try then =)
<primet> see you
<Sixofour|Sleep> whats the command to seach apt-get?
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get ???? msn
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: apt-cache search msn
<DaskreecH> Proabably want a apt-cache search msn | less
<DaskreecH> That will allow you to read it slower
<DaskreecH> You can leave the pager with q
<Sixofour|Sleep> i suppose pidgin is nice, but i need a client that has working file transfersn with windows live messenger :/
<DaskreecH> amsn or kmess are your two best bets
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a universal command that shows how much hard disk i have left?
<klerfayt> df -H
<DaskreecH> df -h
<DaskreecH> though -H might work as well
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there another browser besides dolphin?
<DaskreecH> Konqueror
<Sixofour|Sleep> that is default in kubuntu
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo konqueror
<Sixofour|Sleep> erps
<DaskreecH> kdesudo
<Sixofour|Sleep> not foudn lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo works
<Sixofour|Sleep> i just used it to open firefox
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo firefox
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: can you type /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdesudo
<DaskreecH> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DaskreecH> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh crap
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah
 * Sixofour|Sleep stops using sudo
<Sixofour|Sleep> kdesudo: konqeuror: command not found
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: kdesudo is slightly broken in hardy
<Sixofour|Sleep> slightly?
<DaskreecH> slightly
<Sixofour|Sleep> kdesudo doesn't exist in hardy
<DaskreecH> Did you try it with the path that I gave you above ?
<petros> kdesu
<Sixofour|Sleep> no command ive ever done with it has worked
<Sixofour|Sleep> why would i want to open kdesudo?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i need the line to konqeuror
<petros> if you want to open a gui app as root
<fujisan> ﻿Hello, i need some help, my amarok refuses to play mp3 all of a sudden, i get this error, ﻿too many errors encountered in playlist. Playback stopped
<petros> you need to use gksu/kdesu to get proper env variables
<Guest14863> hi
<DaskreecH> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdesudo  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror
<DaskreecH> I'm sure there is a quick way to fix that
<petros> kdesu konqueror works for me on hardy 3.5.10
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~$ kdesu konqeuror
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo: konqeuror: command not found
<DaskreecH> I've just never needed to tbe root that much
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have 4.08
<petros> you have typoed
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: What does $(which konqueror) say ?
<petros> konqueror
<petros> not konqeuror
<Sixofour|Sleep> i would open as regular, but i fear something retarded will happen, like not being able to download view pron or use flash will happen
<Sixofour|Sleep> er
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't even remember why i wanted to open konqueror now
<petros> :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, to see if mp3 works
<Sixofour|Sleep> i got the restricted extras
<Sixofour|Sleep> it should work
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: If you have juk it should work
<DaskreecH> just run juk
<Sixofour|Sleep> so basicly, sudo app works, but kdesu/kdesudo both need the fille program path?
<Sixofour|Sleep> juk?
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: They shouldn't it's just a temporary bug in KDE4 for hardy
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: lightweight Jukebox
<Sixofour|Sleep> infact ive not heard a single sound in kubuntu yet
<Sixofour|Sleep> only PC speaker..which sacres me
<Sixofour|Sleep> sound works !
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: be greatful
<Sixofour|Sleep> sound not working is bad, because they stopped making sound drivers in 84
<Sixofour|Sleep> 1984*
<DaskreecH> 4.0.0 sung hymns everytime you moved the mouse
<DaskreecH> it was annoying
<Sixofour|Sleep> wtf really?
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: no
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, what do i do when terminal stops at a blank line..no root or anything?
<DaskreecH> but it made sound on opening any window on closing them on minimize on resize
<DaskreecH> Argh
<DaskreecH> Annoying
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: what did you type before it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> juk
<Sixofour|Sleep> i got it though
<DaskreecH> umm
<DaskreecH> type clear
<Sixofour|Sleep> i just hit enter
<DaskreecH> yeah that would work too
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have 110 freinds on amsn o.O
<Sixofour|Sleep> 60% of them are musicians
<DaskreecH> and that's why I never login to msn
<Sixofour|Sleep> i use msn hourly
<Sixofour|Sleep> for transmitting music projects and such
<Sixofour|Sleep> clips samples etc etc
<DaskreecH> well let me know if amsn works
<DaskreecH> they put a lot of work into that project
<Sixofour|Sleep> works great, about to see if file transfers work
<Sixofour|Sleep> not too worried about voice or voiceclips
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, juk is very featureless, is there a better player?..winamp for linux?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i can't even loop a song
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Lightweight :)
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Amarok whips juk (and winamp (and itunes( And.. well just about everything))) butt
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get Amarok?
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install Amarok?
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> i need terminal in my chatzilla
<Sixofour|Sleep> it will make me feel leet
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: It's not quite ready yet
<DaskreecH> You can install it for kde3 or the new beta for kde4
<wad> I think my USB flash drive is all messed up. I can't see it anymore when I mount. The only place it shows up is under lsusb. How can I tell which device it is? I think I need to reformat it.
<DaskreecH> It's pretty usable for KDe4
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a hotkey for terminal?
<Sixofour|Sleep> one button i can hit to bring it up
<DaskreecH> wad: It will pop up as a /dev/sdN device
 * wad looks
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: sudo apt-get install yakuake-kde4
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is that?
<DaskreecH> wad: Take it out do a ls /dev/sd*
 * wad tries it
<DaskreecH> then plugin it in and ls again
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: a one button terminal
<wad> Nope. Doesn't show up. sda is my hard drive.
<vincent_> hi !
<wad> with partitions 1 2 3 5
<DaskreecH> Hrmm
<wad> It was showing up on the kubuntu desktop when I'd plug it in.
<DaskreecH> it was?
<wad> Yes.
<DaskreecH> what does mount say ?
<DaskreecH> would be mounted under /media
<wad> But I yanked it out when I couldn't abort a copy.
<wad> It used to show up under /media/disk
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Let me know when you install
<wad> But only after I double-clicked the desktop icon and opened it with dolphin.
<wad> Now, since it won't show up on the desktop, I can't get it to mount at all.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i didn't get it
 * wad runs mount
<sunshine> ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm trying to wrap my brain around wine
<wad> The mount command doesn't seem to show it at all. Which I expect, since I don't believe it's mounted.
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: That'll make you tipsy
<wad> I can only see it with lsusb: Bus 007 Device 012: ID 0781:5151 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 256/512MB Flash Drive
<wad> Is there anything I can do with that information? I'd like to nuke the filesystem, and reformat it.
<wad> But I need to run fdisk, and I don't know which device to use.
<wad> Ah, I found it! I did a "find /dev > /1" then "find /dev > /2" then "diff /1 /2"
<wad> :-D
<wad> I found this: /dev/bus/usb/007
<wad> There are two files in there: 001 and 013
<wad> 013 shows up when I plug in.
<DaskreecH> Of course
<DaskreecH> Device 012
<wad> So.... I can't feed that file to fdisk.
<wad> Hmm, still stuck.
<wad> Maybe if I boot to windows.
 * wad boots to windows.
<Sixofour|Sleep> is it possiable to get kubuntu to see my volume keys on my keyboard?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm rpobably asking for too much heh
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Normally does
<DaskreecH> I've never seen them not work
<Sixofour|Sleep> mine doesn't
<Sixofour|Sleep> its a Saitek glowwy keyboard [yeah, it glows, i'ma hacker]
<Sixofour|Sleep> and the volume keys do nothing
<Sixofour|Sleep> apparently
<DaskreecH> !info kmilo
<ubottu> kmilo (source: kdeutils): laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<DaskreecH> !info kmilo-kde4
<ubottu> kmilo-kde4 (source: kdeutils-kde4): laptop special keys support for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 129 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Sixofour|Sleep> here is a question, generally, how does one get a shortcut onto the desktop, and can i make a shortcut connect to a terminal command?
<Sixofour|Sleep> my desktop is too clean, its despicable
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: use the cashew in the upper right corner
<DaskreecH> feel free to liter your desktop with comics clocks and krap
<Sixofour|Sleep> i will
<Sixofour|Sleep> and i still want my 300x420 icons
<Sixofour|Sleep> or resizable icons
<khaije1> is there a seperate channel for mythbuntu questions?
<Sixofour|Sleep> type /join #mythbuntu and see
<Sixofour|Sleep> DaskreecH:  i used the cashew..it added an icon..icnon does nothing o.O
<Sixofour|Sleep> i sdee no option for giveing it an action
<carlos_> hello all i have a little problem with my external hdd which has some virus. To protect my MS installation i'm trying to delete the virus from kubuntu using clamAv but i want to update the virus database. Someone can tell me how to do this update please? Thanks a lot!
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Huh which icon did you add?
<Sixofour|Sleep> application launcher
<Sixofour|Sleep> er
<DaskreecH> carlos_: freshclam
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats an ctrl f2 thing
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: It should pop up a menu I think
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: oooh look for folderview applet
<Sixofour|Sleep> i want shortcut to amsn and amarok and such
<carlos_> DaskreecH: thanjs a lot :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol damnit..i rezied it too big
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Folderview I guess would be easy way to get that
<DaskreecH> Ha ha
<Sixofour|Sleep> now i need some neat icon
<Sixofour|Sleep> fuck i need a background
<Sixofour|Sleep> sorry language
<eamon> hello room
<eamon> where can i get a flash plugin for ubuntu
<DaskreecH> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eamon> yeah
<Sixofour|Sleep> DaskreecH:  does kubuntu-restricted-extras include flash?
<Sixofour|Sleep> hey, amsn seems to work, can i add you? :d ..i can always use a contact that knows how to use linux
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: yes
<DaskreecH> I haven't logged into MSN in months
<DaskreecH> and that was an emergency
<eamon> may I aswell
<Glady> shit
<Glady> I lost my IT engineer
<Sixofour|Sleep> it engineer?
<Glady> yep
<Glady> i had him in my pidgin and I lost it
<Glady> what happend
<Glady> he helped me
<Glady> damn
<trappist> language please
<Glady> sorry sorry
<Glady> how come glady now
<wad> Man, I'm having trouble with this thumb drive! I can see it under Windows, but under Linux, it no longer shows up. I just want to nuke the partition and reformat it. I can see it under lsusb, and in /dev/bus/usb/007/002 but noplace else. Help me?
<eamon> so ahh how do i get flash to work on ubuntu
<trappist> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaskreecH> eamon: Read that URL above ^^^
<eamon> oh thanks sorry
<Glady> I had big troubles with flash
<Glady> eventually it resolved by itself
<DaskreecH> eamon: No problem
<Glady> it\s a shame eamon i dont remember how
<Glady> sorry
<Sixofour|Sleep> i just had the kubuntu equivelent of.. a bluescreen
<Sixofour|Sleep> :(
<Sixofour|Sleep> What does it mean when the screen goes black in you see only a white blicnking underscore?
<Sixofour|Sleep> blinking
<Glady> maybe u are in grub
<starenka> fool' day?
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Probably jumped a terminal
<Sixofour|Sleep> everything froze at first
<DaskreecH> Ah
<DaskreecH> X got annoyed
<starenka> ctrl alt backspace
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Don't press that now
<Sixofour|Sleep> i disabled that
<DaskreecH> That forcibly ends your X session
<Sixofour|Sleep> i hit ctrl+alt+f12
<Sixofour|Sleep> screen went black
<Sixofour|Sleep> then i think f9 brought it back
<Sixofour|Sleep> juist now lol
<starenka> hit ctrl alt f7 and you will get back
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Yeah next time you do that press ctrl+Alt+F7
<DaskreecH> Yo ucan try it now if you like
<Sixofour|Sleep> pressing random alt commands is not wise in kubuntu
<DaskreecH> Ha ha
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Alt+Ctrl+Fn will put you on an independent terminal
<starenka> you just switched sessions... default is on f7
<DaskreecH> F7 is the GUI
<DaskreecH> Default is technically F1 :)
<DaskreecH> But X takes F7
<starenka> well... asi you said... default GUI
<starenka> :x
 * DaskreecH pokes Sixofour|Sleep 
 * Sixofour|Sleep pokes DaskreecH
<DaskreecH> I wondered if you got lost again
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Did you get to try it?
<lars__> sup
<slow-motion> hi
<DaskreecH> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<starenka> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<starenka> :))
<DaskreecH> you would hope thats random :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> DaskreecH:  try what?
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Sixofour|Sleep> Can i rotate mybackground 90 degrees?
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: alt+ctrl+F12 then Alt+ctrl+F7
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes
<Sixofour|Sleep> DaskreecH:  winehq is dead, do you know how to use wine?
<coreymon77> how is wine dead?
<coreymon77> wine just reached 1.0 stable
<starenka> coreymon77: beer rules :))
<coreymon77> think about that
<favro> I think he meant #wine
<coreymon77> the wine project has been going years
<coreymon77> and they jsut got to 1.0 now
<coreymon77> 15 years of devel and 1.0 was release
<coreymon77> d
<saapad> hello
<saapad> I'm using KDE4, and trying to disable Kwin and instead use Compiz as my window decorator
<TimS> I have 20gig of files I need to stick on to DVDs, is it possible to autmatically split the files up on to DVDs in linux? Are there any burning programs that will do this for me?
<saapad> Apparently, I can do this with a drop-down menu in the Session Manager in System Settings
<saapad> The problem is: there is no drop-down menu!
<favro> saapad:  KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<saapad> gotcha
<favro> :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde froze again
<Sixofour|Sleep> and it froze again
<Sixofour|Sleep> wow, is there really no way to optimize kde?
<Sixofour|Sleep> just clicking a new program in the task manage takes a minute or so
<Sixofour|Sleep> manager
<scifi> Hi guys, im having trouble with kdewallet either not saving or not accepting my password, can anyone advise me on this????
<eamon> flash
<favro> Sixofour|Sleep: check to see if your cpu is maxed out
<favro> !flash | eamon
<ubottu> eamon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: nvidia?
<Sixofour|Sleep> its like 60%..but i know why...besides that, its slow even without the cpu being used at all
<Sixofour|Sleep> ATi
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there purposely a delay put into kubuntu when you clock or do stuff?
<Sixofour|Sleep> click
<scifi> anyone?
<favro> !kdewallet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdewallet
<Sixofour|Sleep> when nothing is running it takes 4 seconds two switch channels via click the tab in chatzilla
<Sixofour|Sleep> to*
<Sixofour|Sleep> maby its just chatzilla
<favro> Sixofour|Sleep: it depends on your system setup - somethings not right with yours
<Sixofour|Sleep> steam is useing 45% of ym cpu :S
<Sixofour|Sleep> xorg 23%
<DaskreecH> Wine?
<Sixofour|Sleep> wine server 10%
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah
<scifi> no wonder then
<Sixofour|Sleep> it seems slow even without wine though
<scifi> whats it like with kopete???
<Sixofour|Sleep> kopete?
<scifi> the default kde chat client
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, let me see
<coreymon77> its prob steam
<eamon> im still having trouble installing flash can anyone help
<coreymon77> !problem | eamon
<ubottu> eamon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<favro> eamon: are you using 64bit install?
<eamon> how can i find out
<eamon> i dont think so this pc is a p4 1.7gz
<coreymon77> is he on a 64bit computer
<favro> eamon: if you were you'd know
<coreymon77> lets do it this way
<Sixofour|Sleep> kopete doesn't have IRC chat
<coreymon77> we could always lspci and see what that tells us
<eamon> no im not on a 64bit pc
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so, whats not working
<eamon> i cant view videos on places like youtube
<coreymon77> eamon: did you install properly
<coreymon77> ?
<eamon> i got an error message when i download flash
<coreymon77> eamon: lets try this again
<coreymon77> eamon: 8.04 i presume?
<eamon> yes
<coreymon77> eamon: okay then, is the multiverse repository enabled?
<eamon> yes
<coreymon77> eamon: okay, run sudo apt-get update
<eamon> ok how do i do that
<coreymon77> eamon: open konsole
<eamon> yup
<coreymon77> eamon: and type sudo apt-get update
<coreymon77> apt is the command line version of adept
<bmwerks> whats the best program to use to split a archive?
<coreymon77> bmwerks: does ark not do it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> ark
<bmwerks> ahh not sure
<eamon> ok cool done that
<bmwerks> i need to find a one
<bmwerks> well thanks ill try
<coreymon77> bmwerks: what browser are you trying to install it for
<bmwerks> browser?
<coreymon77> bmwerks: firefox?
<coreymon77> whops
<coreymon77> wrong tab complete
<coreymon77> bmwerks: sorry
<bmwerks> i use firefox but its an archive im trying to split
<coreymon77> eamon: what browser are you trying to install flash on
<coreymon77> bmwerks: tab completion automatically did you nick, that was meant for eamon
<eamon> mozilla
<coreymon77> bmwerks: just try using ark
<coreymon77> eamon: close all browsers on your computer
<coreymon77> eamon: firefox, konqueror etc
<eamon> then restart
<coreymon77> eamon: nope
<coreymon77> eamon: not yet
<coreymon77> eamon: just close
<eamon> ok
<coreymon77> closed?
<eamon> yep
<coreymon77> eamon: good, now once again in konsole type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eamon> Hmmmm nonfree does this mean ihave to pay
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> eamon: it just means its not open source
<eamon> ok
<eamon> sweet its doing its thing
<eamon> oh yay flash plugin installed
<coreymon77> okay, it should work now
<eamon> thanks corey
<eamon> now java is that similar
<coreymon77> yup
<eamon> sudo apt-get install java?
<coreymon77> nope
<favro> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<eamon> oh ok
<coreymon77> eamon: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<eamon> is there a website where i can learn all these commands
<DaskreecH> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coreymon77> apt is fairly simple
<Sixofour|Sleep> apt-get is kinda easy
<Sixofour|Sleep> eamon: 60% of everything you will do will involve the konsole
<Sixofour|Sleep> 70% is better estimate
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: wrong
<Sixofour|Sleep> how so?
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: very wrong
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: you can do everything graphically if you want
<Sixofour|Sleep> everything i ahve done as needed konsole
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: most of it can be done graphically
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: you dont ever have to even open konsole if you dont want to
<Sixofour|Sleep> :O
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: You were using the konsole already so we just kept using it
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do you apt-get without a konsole then?
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: adept
<Sixofour|Sleep> adept?
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: Learning commands are good though you can get a lot done in very short period of imte
<coreymon77> its a program
<coreymon77> graphical apt
<Sixofour|Sleep> ah
<coreymon77> mind you its much slower and tends to bug up
<fujisan> hello
<coreymon77> so cli apt is prefferable, but still
<Sixofour|Sleep> cli = ?
<eamon> so is there a tutorial or something for konsole
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: command line interface
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: aka konsole
<Sixofour|Sleep> ah
<coreymon77> eamon: well the general rule is dont do anything in konsole unless you know exactly what it will do
<eamon> ok
<coreymon77> eamon: because you can mess up your computer royal
<eamon> ahhh its how you learn i guess
<Sixofour|Sleep> ROYAL
<coreymon77> not really
<Sixofour|Sleep> also, don't kill process krunner
<Sixofour|Sleep> no matter what anyone says
<coreymon77> eamon: we are talkign royal here, as in, you computer will not boot
<eamon> what will that do
<eamon> oh
<Sixofour|Sleep> one letter can be the difference bewteen free pron and hard drive failure
<Sixofour|Sleep> killing krunner makes nothing work
<Sixofour|Sleep> you have to restart kde
<DaskreecH> You'd have to flash the Bios with /dev/random for that
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you have kubuntu 8.04?
<eamon> yep
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> enough scaring the newbie for one day
<Sixofour|Sleep> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<eamon> haha
<eamon> its all good
<Sixofour|Sleep> use that channel aswell as this one
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: not a good idea
<Sixofour|Sleep> what?
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: hes prob still using kde4
<coreymon77> kde3*
<eamon> ahh what kde?
<Sixofour|Sleep> eamon you using kde4 or 3?
<coreymon77> unless you purposely get 4, the default is still 3
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: That shoudln't happen
<DaskreecH> kde shoudln't need krunner to work
<Sixofour|Sleep> i kiled krunner and no rpograms would run
<Sixofour|Sleep> alt+f2 did nothing
<Sixofour|Sleep> ctrl+alt+backspace did nothing
<eamon> is kill a command
<Sixofour|Sleep> had to push the button
<coreymon77> eamon: yup, dont use it though
<Sixofour|Sleep> it is in the sysem monitor
<Sixofour|Sleep> they should have changed the command kill to "murder" it would have been more appropriate
<eamon> well im stoked that i have a linux machine on my network now
<coreymon77> eamon: apt is a pretty safe command to use, but other than that, dont play around with konsole commands unless you know what they will do
<eamon> ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> a guy told me a command once that deletes the partitions in real time
<eamon> will remeber that,  was messing around in konsol last night hope i didnt do too much damage
<Sixofour|Sleep> or something to that effect
<Sixofour|Sleep> it was a brutal command
<coreymon77> eamon: you would know if you did
<Sixofour|Sleep> i needed to use it because kubuntu wouldn't let me install windows anymore
<eamon> sweet
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: you mean the rm-rf command?
<Sixofour|Sleep> dunno.it was one command that = empty hard drive
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: that would be that
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: aka the "oh s**t!!!!" button
<coreymon77> :P
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i put rm-rf into konsole and hit ok what would happen?
<eamon> do you use msn or google talk coreymon
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, i addes sudo
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: drive gets erased
<coreymon77> eamon: dont give it out to people i dont know personally
<coreymon77> eamon: thats what irc is for
<eamon> ok sweeet as  was just going to add you incase i need more advice
<Sixofour|Sleep> coreymon not even a y/n prompt?
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: nope
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol ouch?
<coreymon77> not fun
<Sixofour|Sleep> does it need sudo?
<Sixofour|Sleep> surely it needs sudo
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: as i said, the "oh s**t" button
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: depends, if you are simply erasing the contents of your home dir, no, because you dont need sudo for that, but for your entire drive, yes
<eamon> oh another question
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: rm-rf=remove-reformat
<eamon> how do i update my display drivers
<Sixofour|Sleep> hrm, any way to disable that command for non sudo?
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: no worries
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm afraid i might use it by accedent lol
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: just typing rm-rf wont do anything, you gotta put in a directory
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh
<Sixofour|Sleep> whew
<eamon> what is rm-rf
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: and if you accidentally do it, well, you deserve it
<Sixofour|Sleep> 3 days from now i might think"what was that move folder command?..oh yeah rm-rf"
<coreymon77> eamon: nothing you should know about
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: no, thats mv
<Agent_bob> i think i asked this in here before, but what's a good command to convert .vob to some free format ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> you haven't met my brain
<coreymon77> Agent_bob: you would need a program to do that
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: expand the command into somethin useful
<DaskreecH> If you can read rm as move you seriously need an implant :-)
<DaskreecH> eamon: rm removes something from the computer
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 commands generally are programs.   bash builtins or otherwise.
<DaskreecH> haha got you there
<Sixofour|Sleep> rf = command note found
<coreymon77> you wanna be a smart ass or you wanna get and answer
<coreymon77> an*
 * DaskreecH would choose smart ass 
<coreymon77> DaskreecH: i can just see sixfour typing rm-rf / thinking its the move command :P
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 rm-rf isn't a command anyway
<eamon> is it a delete command or something
<Agent_bob> eamon rm is
<coreymon77> whatever it is
<DaskreecH> coreymon77: Where the heck is he moving that to ?
<coreymon77> DaskreecH: no clue
<Daisuke_Ido> DaskreecH: /dev/null
<Sixofour|Sleep> rm remove, mk, make directory, mv move directory etc etc
<coreymon77> lol
<DaskreecH> eamon: yes its delete
<Agent_bob> eamon ffr any command you don't know what does   run it by man      man rm
<Agent_bob> i.e.   man man
<coreymon77> any command you dont know what it does
<coreymon77> dont use it
<Agent_bob> no
<coreymon77> particularily if it requires sudo
<Agent_bob> learn about it.
<Sixofour|Sleep> type idclev into konsole
<Sixofour|Sleep> right now
 * Sixofour|Sleep watches everyone google idclev
<eamon> hahaha
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, real problem
<Daisuke_Ido> i much prefer iddqd
<Sixofour|Sleep> firefox is asking me to create a new profile every time i start it
<Sixofour|Sleep> :S
<Sixofour|Sleep> i created a profile and put it in /home/firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> (which is a shell script that runs sudo -s on my system)
<Sixofour|Sleep> but it keeps trying to load something from root
<DaskreecH> Sixofour|Sleep: sounds like you don't own your own profile
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're running firefox with sudo?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido heh like root here.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm running without sudo, is why i put the profile in/home
<Sixofour|Sleep> $HOME
<Sixofour|Sleep> not /home/
<Sixofour|Sleep> $HOME/firefox
<Sixofour|Sleep> you get thwe point
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: did you install firefox with apt
<eamon> whats the dollar signs in commands mean
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: that is not where profiles go
<Sixofour|Sleep> dunno, i only seen someone else use the $ sign
<Daisuke_Ido> environment variables
<Sixofour|Sleep> corey i can't put them anywhere else, no permissiopn
<Daisuke_Ido> $HOME = your home directory
<Agent_bob> eamon means the next char is a variable    up to ifs
<Sixofour|Sleep> kdesudo doesn't work, and you don't use sudo for graphical apps
<solifugus> When are firefox 3 packages going to be available for kubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> they are now?
<coreymon77> solifugus: they are
<Sixofour|Sleep> i am using firefox 3 nightly
<Daisuke_Ido> solifugus: about three months ago
<coreymon77> solifugus: they have been since it was released
<Agent_bob> eamon echo "$USER lives in $HOME"
<coreymon77> why exactly
<Daisuke_Ido> are ff3 nightlies available through the repos?
<eamon> well im off  thanks for the help guys
<coreymon77> im using fx3
<coreymon77> stable
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a command or variable for "all"
<coreymon77> why are yuo guys using nightlies exactly?
<coreymon77> stable has been out for a couple of months
<Sixofour|Sleep> bexcause i like instability
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep *
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: not, i'm using stable.  i'm thinking if he's using nightlies, they're not coming from the repos
<Aeonoris> I downloaded Kubuntu and then extracted the files from the .iso into a folder.  I then used K3b to burn those files to a disk, but the disk won't boot on either of the two computers I've tried it on.  It just boots the operating system already on the computer.  I made sure that it checks for a bootable CD before looking at the hard drive.  Did I burn the CD wrong?
<Daisuke_Ido> Aeonoris: you burned it wrong
<Sixofour|Sleep> anyways, about the profiles?
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't extract the iso
<Daisuke_Ido> you use the option in k3b to burn an image file to cd
<rickest> Aeonoris: yes, that's wrong.  tell your CD burner software to burn the .ISO, not the extracted .ISO.
<coreymon77> im off helping for a while, im on my break
<Aeonoris> Daisuke_Ido, how do I do that?
<solifugus> coreymon77, Daisuke_Ido: ok.. sorry, i was expecting them as an update.. I guess I have to separately install it.  Do i have to uninstall my existing firefox first?
<Daisuke_Ido> open k3b, choose burn image file
<Aeonoris> rickest, that's what I tried last time, but I accidentally burned the iso itself.  I'm running out of CDs, heh
<coreymon77> solifugus: erm, i think i just updated
<coreymon77>  /facepalm
<rickest> Aeonoris: you using k3b?
<Daisuke_Ido> Aeonoris: don't burn a data cd, burn image to disc
<solifugus> coreymon77: it's not an update.. each version is listed separately in Adept.
<rickest> Aeonoris: from k3b's menu, select Tools->Burn CD Image.  that opens a file-open dialog, find and select the .ISO
<Aeonoris> Oh, I see.
<Aeonoris> Thanks both.
<coreymon77> can someone else help him out
<coreymon77> im taking a break
<rickest> yw
<Sixofour|Sleep> so it would be like * $USER, $HOME chown sudo...or something
<Agent_bob> crap. all the howto's are going the wreong way.   * to vob   i want vob to <free_format_here>
<Sixofour|Sleep> so.. .vob to .ogg in google
<Sixofour|Sleep> .vob = what?
<Aeonoris> video object?
<Agent_bob> yeah the mpeg from dvd ar named *.vob
<Aeonoris> according to wikipedia: If the VOB filename extension is changed from .vob to an MPEG-2 type file extension such as .mpg or .mpeg, the file is still readable and continues to hold all information, although most MPEG-2-capable players don't support subtitle tracks.
<Aeonoris> So, eh, try changing the file extension?
<Agent_bob> that wont change the format
<Agent_bob> i'm wanting to convert the file not just rename it
<Agent_bob> to .ogm maybe
<Aeonoris> Oh.  Well google .vob to .mpg, or is .mpg non-free?
<Sixofour|Sleep> mpg is microsoft
<Agent_bob> i googled .vob to   and all hits are blah to .vob > dvd
<Sixofour|Sleep> .vob to .avi?
<Sixofour|Sleep> avi is free i think
<Sixofour|Sleep> then encode the avi to something smaller
<Sixofour|Sleep> though quality loss will be high probably
<Daisuke_Ido> avi isn't a format, avi is a container
<Daisuke_Ido> and quality loss is a certainty
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a lossy format
<solifugus> ok.. i uninstalled firefox regular, installed firefox 3... and now there is no firefox option under start->internet
<Agent_bob> wait. quoting it helped.  ".vob to"  has some hits that look interesting
<solifugus> executing firefox doesn't work either
<Daisuke_Ido> solifugus: you're using hardy, right?
<Sixofour|Sleep> firefox 2 and 3 are vastly different
<Richard> 3 >> 2
<tacosarecool> Hello
<Daisuke_Ido> solifugus: apt-cache policy firefox
<tacosarecool> How do I write to .zip?
<Daisuke_Ido> and pastebin the output
<Richard> ls >> tacosarecool.zip
<Sixofour|Sleep> How do you write "all your base are belong to me" in konsole?
<Richard> echo all your base are belong to me
<Sixofour|Sleep> ... with commands
<tacosarecool> So I got to rename my zip to tacosarecool.zip
<Richard> tacosarecool.zip was an example
<tacosarecool> But when I try to put stuff in an already existing zip it says cannot write to tar
<Richard> ah
<Sixofour|Sleep> actually, how do i install .tar.bz2?
<Richard> tar cvf file.tar file1 file2 file3
<Richard> Sixofour|Sleep extract it
<Sixofour|Sleep> ark?
<Richard> could be
<Sixofour|Sleep> um, make a new dir on desktop?
<tacosarecool> does the tar cvf apply to me?
<Richard> thats up to you Sixofour|Sleep
<Richard> yes tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> Oh I just used ark and it works
<tacosarecool> bye
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm asking how to
<Sixofour|Sleep> make a dir on my desktop to dump the tar stuff into,
<Sixofour|Sleep> then delete the dir after i install the program
<jhutchins_wk> !compile | Sixofour|Sleep
<ubottu> Sixofour|Sleep: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * Agent_bob doesn't like not using dash for switches.   tar -cjf file.tar.bz2 paths
<Sixofour|Sleep> ..i just need to know how to make a dir..i know how to compile from source
<Richard> normally: ./configure && make
<jhutchins_wk> Sixofour|Sleep: If you install from a tarball you break the dpkg system.  Not recommended.
<Richard> mkdir SixofourDi
<Agent_bob> how to make a dir    pfft mkdir
<jhutchins_wk> F10 in konqueror.
<Agent_bob> mkdir -p ~/Desktop/blah/blah/blah
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, do you know how to install teamspeak then?
<jhutchins_wk> tar will usually create a directory though, most tarball installs will.
<Sixofour|Sleep> apt-get doesn't know what teamspeak is
<Richard> is it in the repts?
<Agent_bob> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<Sixofour|Sleep> apt-cache search teamspeak has nothing
<jhutchins_wk> Sixofour|Sleep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193764 <= finding a teamspeak .deb
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have the source though...which is ahrder, fidning a way to apt it..or installing from scoure?
<jhutchins_wk> !info teamspeak-server
<ubottu> teamspeak-server (source: teamspeak-server): VoIP chat for online gaming (server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.23.19-1 (hardy), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2928 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jhutchins_wk> !info teamspeak-client
<ubottu> teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-2 (hardy), package size 7198 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Sixofour|Sleep> and i still don't know how to make a directory on the desktop
<Sixofour|Sleep> :S
<Richard> mkdir ~/Desktop/NewDir
<Sixofour|Sleep> without the konsole :D
<Sixofour|Sleep>  i can do it in konsole
<Richard> you can't
<coreymon77> Sixofour|Sleep: right click, new folder
<Richard> kde4 is different now
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah, no new folder option
<Richard> create in home
<Richard> and drag it there
<Sixofour|Sleep> better question, where is my trashcan?
<Sixofour|Sleep> if there is one
<Richard> trash:/
<Richard> add a widget in the desktop for the trash can
<Richard> the desktop now is just for widgets
<Richard> not folders
<Agent_bob> ~/.local/trash/*
<coreymon77> personally, i think they went a little overboard with plasma
<Sixofour|Sleep> do i add a genric icon?
<Sixofour|Sleep> everythign else seems to already have a function
<Richard> Sixofour|Sleep add widget, search for trash, and add it to the desktop
<Agent_bob> the only desktop environment that i have ever found that i actually like is the linux console.
<Sixofour|Sleep> KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
<Sixofour|Sleep> empty <--i get this all the time, what is it?
<favro> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Sixofour|Sleep> .sh files?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i clicked and wine opened up o.O
<Agent_bob> shell script
<Sixofour|Sleep> then crashed
<Richard> ./file.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> ~ setup.sh?
<Agent_bob> shell script
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i run it...
<Sixofour|Sleep> ~ setup.sh?
<Agent_bob> . setup.sh
<Richard> ./file.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> :O
<Agent_bob> what to be a little more safe use    sh setup.sh
<Agent_bob> or bash setup.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~/Desktop/Tempo$ setup.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> bash: setup.sh: command not found
<Sixofour|Sleep> i was in the directory with the file
<Agent_bob> i don't see a dot in you command.  you do see one in mine
<Agent_bob> . setup.sh
#kubuntu 2008-08-28
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, the dot is importqant?
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep $PWD is not in the user path unless you add it.\
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~/Desktop/Tempo$ . setup.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> bash: /bin/bashsetup.data/installer/installer: No such file or directory
<Sixofour|Sleep> that one sounds bad
<Agent_bob> hah  that's a bug in the file.   bad coding practice.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so i am screwed?
<Agent_bob>  .  ./setup.sh   should work around it.
<jhutchins_wk> Sixofour|Sleep: Um, ubotu listed the deb files for you above.  Why are you still struggling?  use apt.
<Agent_bob> or sh ./setup.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~/Desktop/Tempo$ . ./setup.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> bash: /bin/bashsetup.data/installer/installer: No such file or directory
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~/Desktop/Tempo$ sh ./setup.sh
<Sixofour|Sleep> ./setup.sh: 17: Bad substitution
<Agent_bob> yeah it's a bug in the script.
<Agent_bob> forget it or fix it.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so what do i do?
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't know hwo to answer PMs
<Agent_bob> that's what linux users do with scripts that don't work for them   they edit them so they will work for them.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm not a linux user, i'm a ubuntu user
<Agent_bob> and submit patches to the source
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep very well stated.
<Sixofour|Sleep> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<Sixofour|Sleep> er
<Sixofour|Sleep> what uis the lnik to that thread someone posted?
<Sixofour|Sleep> about teamspeak.debs
<Agent_bob> <jhutchins_wk> Sixofour|Sleep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193764
<Sixofour|Sleep> that thread doesn't have a .deb, it has a fix for the script
<Sixofour|Sleep> and i just dleetd everything, again
<Sixofour|Sleep> does no one read the links they post?
<Sixofour|Sleep> correction, that link is for seting up a server
<jhutchins_wk> !info teamspeak-server
<ubottu> teamspeak-server (source: teamspeak-server): VoIP chat for online gaming (server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.23.19-1 (hardy), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2928 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jhutchins_wk> !info teamspeak-client
<ubottu> teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-2 (hardy), package size 7198 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jhutchins_wk> aptitude install teamspeak-server teamspeak-client
<Sixofour|Sleep> firefox still wants me to create a new profile every time even though ive changed the profile directy 5 times crappy software
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have a profile directory with 5 profiles
<Sixofour|Sleep> about to add a 6th
<Dr_willis> Ive never understood firefox's obsession with profiles.
<Dr_willis> Could just remove the profiles totally? perhaps its a permission issue.
<Sixofour|Sleep> it is a permission issue
<Sixofour|Sleep> does kubuntu need drivers or something for a mic?
 * Agent_bob installed debian etch and found out that he wished one could just select "no theme"    
<Agent_bob> like why all the theme crap anyway ?       but i'm not messing with that now.    still looking for a vidio encoder
<Sixofour|Sleep> where is alsa?..teamspeak as an "other" option for a sound devicwe, and i have to put a directory
<Sixofour|Sleep> oss doesn't work
<Agent_bob> alsa-oss module
<Sixofour|Sleep> where is it?
<Agent_bob> sudo modprobe snd-alsa-oss
<Sixofour|Sleep> FATAL: Module snd_alsa_oss not found.
<Sixofour|Sleep> whats a program for recording so i can test if my mic works?
<Dr_Willis_> I do recall some  thread/wiki with teamspeak troubleshooting issues. i think it has to do with how teamspeak handles the alsa sound stuff. But the app does work here fien on my Audigy2 card.
<Agent_bob> chatzilla   S:
<Agent_bob> i have to go for a bit.
<Sixofour|Sleep> can you recall that thread to me?
<Dr_Willis_> Ive not had any issues with teamspeak under linux. So i dont have any ofhte therads bookmarked.   Theres also a 'recording' wiki page/howto i recall - that may be the issue
<pk> i'm very very new with linux, which p2p recommend me? please
<CPrgmSwR2> kde4 rulez
<Dr_Willis_> Im sure a lot of people disagree with that statement at this time. :) but it does have potential... and will get better as time goes on
<CPrgmSwR2> I am surpized if so
<coreymon77> i personally think they went way overboard with plasma
<coreymon77> the desktop cant be used for anything but widgets
<coreymon77> no taskbar
<coreymon77> i think they should tone that back a bit
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't understand
<coreymon77> currently, kde3 is much better
<coreymon77> much stabler too
<coreymon77> much much much stabler
<CPrgmSwR2> I didn't find kde3 and more stable than kde4
<coreymon77> kde3 is much more stable
<CPrgmSwR2> did you try out kde 4.0 or kde 4.1?
<coreymon77> both
<CPrgmSwR2> odd
<coreymon77> 4 is still at 4.1, 3 is at 3.9.10 or something like that
<coreymon77> hence, much more stable
<coreymon77> 4 is still buggy
<extacy> Hello
<coreymon77> but its all personal prefference
<extacy> köhöm...hello :D
<coreymon77> hi there
<coreymon77> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<extacy> do you speak hungary? :P
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> english
<extacy> i litle speak english :(
<extacy> no problem :D
<extacy> but
<extacy> i have a problem
<extacy> in ubuntu
<extacy> 8.04
<pk> Hi what p2p recommend me? i'm super new and ares don't work me with wine; it says connecting...
<extacy> my graphic card drivert cant install
<coreymon77> pk: it all depends what network you want to use
<extacy> ati radeon 9600
<coreymon77> pk: personally, i just stick with bitorrent
<coreymon77> !ati | extacy
<ubottu> extacy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<extacy> őő...oke
<extacy> ty
<pk> but i can't download singles songs with bittorent i just use it for complete albums
<extacy> i se
<coreymon77> pk: well then look around on google, see what you can come up with
<Dr_Willis_> you 'could' use it for single songs.. if you found a torrent search site that had trackers with them... :) but it depends on the details
<Dr_Willis_> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<extacy> pl write me how to 3d...őőő... desktop :D
<extacy> pls*
<extacy> i starter ubuntu, but i like this :)
<Dr_willis> !compiz | extacy
<ubottu> extacy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> Install compiz, install the ccsm tool, enable compiz.. play with silly eyecandy.
<extacy> in terminal?
<Dr_willis> You will most likely need to use the terminal for some of this.. yes...
<Dr_willis> be sure you got your 3d drivers installed for your video card first also.
<extacy> no problem...i have 2 month a debian (wow server) and i have a command and etc :)
<extacy> but
<extacy> didnt all :D
<Dr_willis> I normally follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<extacy> i havent "desktop effect" :(
<Dr_willis> its a little out of date in some places.. but good info.
<Dr_willis> extacy,  thats beause you dont have the compiz stuff installed yet then.
<extacy> oh
<extacy> oke
<extacy> :D
<extacy> sudo apt-get install compiz ?
<extacy> or compiz stuff?
<Dr_willis> lookit --------------------->    the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<extacy> oke
<extacy> i reading
<extacy> and translet... :S
<Dr_willis> part of that guide is out of date.. i normally just do a
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<Dr_willis> of course you DO need to have your proper 3d video card drivers working befor compiz will work
<extacy> oke
<extacy> I see the "desktop effect"
<extacy> but i cant see where config this :D
<Dr_willis> I use the 'ccsm' tool for advanced settings - like the guide says
<Dr_willis> further help in #compiz-fusion
<extacy> i see in youtube the 3d cube, but i didnt understand, how have me :D
<Dr_willis> You must enable the cube effect, and enable '4' desktops in the ccsm general tab.  to get it to look cubish
<Dr_willis> its in the .wine directory somwhere
<Sixofour|Sleep> dunno where that is either, heh
<Dr_willis> like most .directorues they are in the users home directoru
<Sixofour|Sleep> not in mine, there is no wine stuff
<Dr_willis> run wine, it should auto make a .wine I belive.
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive ran it many times
<Dr_willis> try cd .wine
<Dr_willis> note the . ?  its always made the directory here on every ubuntu release ive ever used.
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde 4.0
<Sixofour|Sleep> i want to go down to something less visty
<gkffjcs> try either going up to 4.1 which is better than 4.0, or just log out, and select kde from session type, which should just log you into kde3.5
<coreymon77> eamon: such as kde3
<Sixofour|Sleep> are you serious..just choose kde3.5 option?
<Sixofour|Sleep> will that break anything?
<gkffjcs> when you log out, you get a log in screen? In this login screen you should have a "session" biutton
<gkffjcs> click on it, and you should be able to select any desktop you have.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'll try it
<coreymon77>  /facepalm
<gkffjcs> if you don't have a kde3 option, then you need to install it, kde3 and 4 can be togather on the same machine at the same time, and it wont hurt anything
<bmwerks> oo[';/
<Sixofour|Sleep> i only have default/ kde 4/ failsafe
<Sixofour|Sleep> no kde3.5 option [default is kde 4]
<jaakkome> did you try "default" ?
<gkffjcs> ok, you need it install kde3
<jaakkome> :]
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i do that?
<Sixofour|Sleep> isn't 3.5 better?
<gkffjcs> you can do it with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eamon> if i add another hdd to my ubuntu machine how to i format it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> wel, gkffjcs will installing kde 3 take alot of space up?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i only have 47 GB
<Sixofour|Sleep> which i need
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> 47gb free*
<eamon> anyone
<gkffjcs> it will take some space, probabily about a hundred megabites maybe less or more, not sure, but you have enough, don't worry
<gkffjcs> you have enought, install it
<Sixofour|Sleep> 373MB used, but ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> linux knows how to voerwrite yes?..mostof this i have already
<gkffjcs> you have 47 gb free? yes, you have space, 373 MB is only about a quarter gig
<Sixofour|Sleep> i know
<Sixofour|Sleep> but i am the type of person that usually ends up with 4-6MBleft when i need to install a 3GB file
<Sixofour|Sleep> now that i have new OS, i want to closely managwe that
<Sixofour|Sleep> don't want soo much useless stuff
<gkffjcs> voerwrite?
<Sixofour|Sleep> typo
<Sixofour|Sleep> i flip letters alot
<Sixofour|Sleep> toher, ehre, teh, etc etc
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't see it really untill i take another look or someone says something
<gkffjcs> ic
<coreymon77> trust me, i have a 20gb for linux and i still have plenty of space left
<coreymon77> even with tons of useless stuff on it
<coreymon77> linux is much more space efficient that doze is
<gkffjcs> you really don't have anything to worry about
<Sixofour|Sleep> i know, but every little bit adds up is what i am saying
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have an 74Gb parittion, its not [less than 24 hours later] down to 47GB
<Sixofour|Sleep> now*
<gkffjcs> suite your self! you want kde3 install it othere wise don't, it's your computer, what ever floats your boat
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm already installing it
<Sixofour|Sleep> but it doesn't appear to be installing kde3
<Sixofour|Sleep> its jsut installing everything i aslready have over
<eamon> gkffjcs do you know how to format a hdd for ubuntu
<eamon> i want to add another hdd to my ubuntu machine
<gkffjcs> install gedit, it's the easiest
<gkffjcs> sudo apt-get install gedit
<gkffjcs> it's a gnome app, but it's the best disk manager i've used
<gkffjcs> it's not
<gkffjcs> Sixofour|Sleep: it will never install the same thing twice, it might be kde 3 versions of the same kde4 apps, but there not the same
 * Dr_willis wakes up
<Sixofour|Sleep> it installed kde4
<Sixofour|Sleep> its asking for the default desktop manager, kdm or kdm-kde4?
<Dr_willis> gkffjcs,  you mean 'gparted' not gedit?
<darwin_> I've got a 15gb / partition and a 385GB /home partition
<gkffjcs> yeah, I corrected that, he private channeld me
<Dr_willis> :)
<gkffjcs> for some reason
 * Dr_willis had to run to the store.
<Dr_willis> Sixofour|Sleep,  its your machine.. use what one you want.
<gkffjcs> select kdm
<Dr_willis> you can always change it back later
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't know what they are
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<gkffjcs> kdm is kd3
<Dr_willis> in such cases.. you may want to stick to the defaults then
<gkffjcs> kdm-kde4 is kde4
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, no one said that before
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<Dr_willis> the name kdm-kde4   seems to be a big clue. :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> kdm could be anything
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde 0.4
<Dr_willis> That wouldent make much sence once you think about it...
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> alot of stuff about linux doesn't make much sense
<Dr_willis> Since you have 2 versions of kde installed..
<Dr_willis> Sixofour|Sleep,  actually it DOES once you stop and 'think'
<gkffjcs> Sixofour|Sleep: kdm is the login manager, it's where you enter your user name and password
<erick> samsamsam
<erick> hi
<darwin_> it's more than that gkffjcs
<erick> im member of gnusal
<erick> XD
<gkffjcs> darwin_: I know it's more than that, but that doesn't matter in this scope
<darwin_> ok
<jaakkome> When I try to make amarok (xine engine) use alsa as its output plugin, it won't initialize... I went through the troubleshooting in the alsa wiki but everything seemed to be fine
<jaakkome> where should I look next?
<jaakkome> it has worked earlier, but then I <something something> and now all has turned sour :-(
<Dr_willis> all other sound works. except for xine/amarok?
<jaakkome> xine works with oss, wine works with alsa driver
<jaakkome> but I'd sorta like to listen to music and sound effects from a windows game at the same time
<Dr_willis> well mixxing sound from 2 apps  is one issue.. no sound at all from an app.. is another issue.
<Dr_willis> adding wine into the mix.. adds a 3rd  issue. :) so i got no idea where to even start..
<jaakkome> mmh, well, I figured I should start with the alsa bit
<jaakkome> as alsa should support software mixing while oss does not
<jaakkome> and I figured it would be good karma to have all apps use alsa if they support it
<Sixofour|Sleep> WOW
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde2.5 runs like windows 3.1 would on a 500ghz system
<Sixofour|Sleep> 3.5*
<Sixofour|Sleep> nice
<DreadKnight> :-)
<Sixofour|Sleep> firefox is still being a prostitute though
<Sixofour|Sleep> stupid profile crap
<naivetylost> Can anyone explain to me why Rhytmbox recognizes and imports my entire music library, while Amarok, Banshee, and Songbird will only import about half?
<Sixofour|Sleep> its the evil DRM
<[pyro]> hehe
<DreadKnight> codecs perhaps?
<naivetylost> ??? I don't think so, Jamendo downloads represent the majority of my music files
<naivetylost> i'll have to look into the codecs, but i believe all are .mp3 files, which i thought all 4 media players were compatible with. But regardless, would it be correct to assume this isn't a common problem?
<Dr_willis> sounds like a weird issue.
<naivetylost> does amarok have it's own channel?
<eamon> how do i view someones web cam if im using pidgin
<Dr_willis> be interesting to see/compare 2 files  one that works and one that dosent.
<DreadKnight> eamon: you can't
<eamon> ok
<DreadKnight> eamon: you would rather use an old kopete, or.. skype
<DreadKnight> pidgin will rather get deprecated until it gets the basic features for our current times
<eamon> can you login using msn accouts with either of those
 * Dr_willis finds it werd that people want to 'video chat' on a  TEXT/IM client.. but then want to Text/IM on their cell phones.
<DreadKnight> eamon: yes; you might also try amsn, but not sure if it supports webcams, give it a try... heh
<Dr_willis> webcams add soooo much to the conversation. :)
<naivetylost> On another topic, can anyone suggest the netbook most compatible with kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> naivetylost,  i saw an add for one today that came with kubuntu/ubuntu
<flaccid> Dr_willis: can you link me, i've never seen a kubuntu book?
<orgthingy_> Konversation looks like a nice client
<orgthingy_> :D
<DreadKnight> any tablet pc's (laptops) that come with kubuntu as well? xD
<Dr_willis> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0002GO60M/distrowatch-20
<eamon> do you know any good places to download koptet or skype
<Dr_willis> just saw the banner ad at disrtowatch.com web site
<Dr_willis> its 'not avail' yet. however.
<DreadKnight> eamon: www.skype.com
<naivetylost> Dr Willis that may have been dell's upcoming, but it's keyboard is odd...no f1-12 keys, and no fn+ alternatives for them
<Dr_willis> BUT it does seem cool that tehres gettting to be so many different netbooks out.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: what was it called
<DreadKnight> eamon: get the one for ubuntu xD
<naivetylost> inspiron 910 i believe
<Dr_willis> Sylvania GNET28001SN Meso 8.9" Netbook PC (1.6 GHz Intel Atom Processor, 1 GB RAM, 80 GB Hard Drive, Ubuntu OS) White $450
<naivetylost> however i think Sylvania's latest crap-fest was the first to launch with netbook remix
<Dr_willis> the fact it has a 80gb hd... is.. interesting
<flaccid> oh you guys mean hardware
<flaccid> these netbooks are really sub-notebooks
<Dr_willis> but i will wait a year or so befor i ge tone. I just got  a new laptop
<DreadKnight> i wonder when does netbook remix gets launched
<DreadKnight> i wished it was using kubuntu / kde / qt, not gnome/gtk
<Dr_willis> I want a netbook with dvi output.. and a  way to dock it behind the monitor. :) so the wife can have a uber-micro pc.
<naivetylost> not quite, subs still come with media drives quite often, and standard intel chips. Netbooks have not media drives, and low pwered chips
<naivetylost> Dr Willis what about the eee desktop?
<Dr_willis> the wife takes the 22 inch monitors and sets the screen to be 1024x768 res. so she can play solitare with out her glasses... :)
<flaccid> a hard disk or flash disk is a media driver
<flaccid> err drive
<naivetylost> DreadKnight you can download the packages now as an add-on to the the standard ubuntu install, but i think it's mainly designed for OEMs, i don't think their will be an official after market launch...but i've been wrong b4 :)
<flaccid> all of them have card readers anyway
<naivetylost> flaccid sorry i was refering to cd/dvd/blue-ray, my fault for incorect terminology ^_^
<Dr_willis> naivetylost,  i dont think they have dvi out.. (yet?)  wonder when pcs will start getting hdmi outs. not seen one of those yet.
<Dr_willis> all she does is web surf/play solitare
<flaccid> naivetylost: all good. seems like netbook is more a term intel made to differentiate them from sub-notebook and look good
<DreadKnight> naivetylost: yeah, you're right; remember there was a PPA with the packages... oh well, the 'one window at a time feature' was lame with gimp etc
<flaccid> Dr_willis: you can buy video cards with hdmi no problem. the video component in hdmi is identical to dvi-d
<naivetylost> i really wish the other manufacturers (not including dell) would be more apt to play ball with linux distros, my old note book broke, and finding a reasonably priced/spec notebook is difficult enough without worrying about compatability
<flaccid> yeah it still sux. i recommend people who care about that to take a kubuntu live cd out to the shops and ask the retailer if a test can be done with it. ie. won't buy notebook unless all the hardware is compat
<naivetylost> flaccid i hadn't even considered that....do they often allow it?  I can't imagine Circuit City being to keen on that...
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  ive proberly have4nt noticed them then. :) seeing the new tv's all seem to have 2+ hdmi inputs now.
<flaccid> if they don't, they shouldn't get the business
<naivetylost> :( the amarok channel holds a strong resemblence to an echo chamber...
<jujoto> que??
<flaccid> Dr_willis: yeah i got a 9600gt with 1x hdmi and 1x dvi, its pretty good
<Dr_willis> Best buy here in town dident matter.. but i did chat with the Store guy a while.
<Dr_willis> He even had been testing linux on the laptops. :)
<Dr_willis> so to be 'extra' safe we uses his live cd's
<Dr_willis> Does it seem the cost of these hdmi cables and hdmi/dvi adaptors are... way out there?
<Dr_willis> Or is it just the local stores with a huge markup?
<naivetylost> Just out of curiosity to the g4 macbooks run ubuntu?  i like the look, but i don't really enjoy osx...
 * Dr_willis doseent enjoy the price. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> no reason they shouldn't, but 7.04 was the last officially supported ppc release
<flaccid> Dr_willis: have a look at the number of conductors and complexity of the connector with hdmi. its mostly justified. hdmi cable and connectors is not cheap
<flaccid> naivetylost: ppc version can be installed but ppc is being discontinued iirc
<flaccid> ah
<Dr_willis> but still.. tigerdirect  is like $25 for the cheapest cable. :)   but i dont need any yet.
<naivetylost> That wouldn't be too bad, i'm just looking for something to tote about town with me, but even the MSI Winds 10 in. screen would get a bit annoying after a while
<Dr_willis> 23 ft hdmi cable = $100 - wowsers..  thats a lot of cable. :)
<Dr_willis> does hdmi handle the sound also? I thought i read that once somewhere...
<Daisuke_Ido> it does
<flaccid> totally. this is why there are so many conductors. its all hd. you can read about it on wikipedia which has a diagram as well. and we better get back on topic :O
<Dr_willis> Just wondered how a PC hdmi cable can do sound from the sound card.. or would it only be used for sound from  things like DVD players.. :)
<flaccid> it would need to go into a card that splits up to the audio and video. think of it like a dvi and dolby digital in one
<darwin_> you need one of those DVI+audio to HDMI cables
<flaccid> i havnt seen such hybrid cards in computers yet but im sure something would be out there
<Dr_willis> Yep.. its one of those 'the future will be cool' if they dont screw it up things. :)
<flaccid> pretty much
<Dr_willis> Im still waiting for these 'wireless usb hubs you connect the scanner to' things to get common.
<darwin_> it'll be DRMed out of existance
<Dr_willis> I want to move the printer/scanner/stuff to the far side of the room
<jhutchins> You can get cables that are hdmi on one end and split out components on the other.
<flaccid> well you can get those, otherwise make a crappy print server heh
<flaccid> yeah but splitting components isn't the same as a hybrid hd multimedia card :O
<darwin_> just get a wifi printer/scanner/copier
<Dr_willis> I saw a 'networked' usb hub the other day.. (windows only) that had potential. :)
<Dr_willis> darwin_,  i got enough printer/scanners as it is. :)  I just need  them to be 'over there' out of the way..
<Dr_willis> the wife buys more printers/scanners for her photo work - then i do. :)
<flaccid> lets get back on topic
<darwin_> kubuntu rocks!
<darwin_> is that enough on topic?
<Dr_willis> we need to get back to showing peole how to use the CRITICAL cube features! :)
<Dr_willis> Cubebuntu!
<flaccid> darwin_: not really, its kubuntu support here, rest goes in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Agent_bob> CRITICAL cube features ?
<darwin_> anyone know how to change the number of desktops by config file?
<flaccid> you guys can talk about that in the above channel
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about the Cube man!  :) or so it seems some days in here.
<Morydd> since I upgraded to kde4 version of Kate, I'm not able to "open with" kate.
<Morydd> KDEInit could not launch 'kate'.: Could not find 'kate' executable
<Dr_willis> try kate<tab> in a terminal? perhaps its kate-kde4 ?
<flaccid> Morydd: thats because kde4 is installed somwhere else and not in the path of kde3
<flaccid> Morydd: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate
<Agent_bob> or find /usr -iname '*kate*'
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
 * flaccid does the same
<genii> flaccid: Heya :)
<flaccid> howdy
<extacy> hi mands :)
<extacy> -d
<Agent_bob> men'z  ?
 * genii pours coffee for the support crew
<extacy> valaki magyar? :D
<extacy> some man hungary? :D
<Agent_bob> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<darwin_> yay! i successfully got compiz working!
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, so TFC works fine
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have a feeling hl2 based games may work fine also
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is kubuntu channel isn't it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> oops
<Sixofour|Sleep> although, i do have a question: [22:35:56] An error occured when trying to record the sound : Could not gain access to /dev/dsp for writing.
<Sixofour|Sleep> Whats the problem there?
<flaccid> sounds like a process has a lock on your sound device
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep use alsa
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is for aMSN
<Sixofour|Sleep> to send voice
<Sixofour|Sleep> i can;'t tell it what to use [i think]
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: so what did the above command say?
<Thiago2008> alguem quer tc?
<Sixofour|Sleep> that command did nothing
<flaccid> then that means nothing is locking /dev/dsp. problem could be that amsn is gtk so it does play nice with kde sounds system
<Sixofour|Sleep> it does play nice?
<flaccid> you could kill arts and/or restart alsa
<Agent_bob> ls -l /dev/dsp
<Sixofour|Sleep> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-08-27 21:04 /dev/dsp
<eamon> how do i add anaother user to ubuntu
<flaccid> eamon: user management in system settings
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> does an education listing in the repos still exist?
<holycow> synaptic seems to think no ... what happened to it if its not there?
<flaccid> holycow: there is still an Edutainment in my add/remove programs which is adept not synaptic
<holycow> oh!!!!!
<holycow> danke sir!
<flaccid> np
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep and you are in audio group ?
<holycow> this is a silly thing to notice but i like how the system tray works in kde4
<holycow> it seems more consistent for some reason
<holycow> maybe because i've been on gnome for so long
<Agent_bob> consistent?
<holycow> icons appear in the tray and stick
<holycow> they don't move around randomly
<holycow> i'm not sure if i have other observations ... the gnome one always felt like jello
<holycow> this would move around for no reason
<flaccid> !enter | holycow
<ubottu> holycow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> kde4 and gnome are offtopic here too :)
<holycow> i'm bounced back here from kde4 .. *hmm* let me check
<holycow> #kde4 #kde Forwarding to another channel
<holycow> weird, do you know what that might be?
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a program that can open a directory, and make a slider shot of all the images in the directory, ANd use all the images from all the subdirectories?
<Salsaguy> I have a kubuntu computer, a windows computer and a switch provided by my ISP and I'd them to all play nice.
<Sixofour|Sleep> slide show*
<flaccid> holycow: a simply redirect
<holycow> oh lol sorry haha
<holycow> wrong channel, i thought i ws in #kde
<holycow> heh
<holycow> appologies
<flaccid> holycow: stop using enter. respond on 1 line please
<holycow> i'm using enter as i please.  feel free to use your ban stick.
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, Pici or jussi01!
<flaccid> please don't abuse the ops trigger
<flaccid> holycow: im asking you nicely :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats the first time ive used it
<Sixofour|Sleep> also, any dieas about my Q?
<Sixofour|Sleep> ideas*
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: yes i gave you one a few minutes ago
<holycow> flaccid: and you should know enough of me to know i wont listen to really dumb requests
<holycow> i will acknowledge you asked nicely
<eamon> how do i get a list of other chat rooms
<Sixofour|Sleep> youve onl;y posted 2 times after my question, both were to him
<flaccid> holycow: these are not dumb requests, there are quite valid
<flaccid> eamon: /list
<holycow> i refuse to follow silly ubuntu ops rules that don't make any sense.
<Sixofour|Sleep> its the rules to not talk with onelineras
<Sixofour|Sleep> oneliners*
<stdin> then we can refuse to help, holycow
<holycow> well then, i guess the ops have their choices
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: [12:49] <flaccid> you could kill arts and/or restart alsa
<holycow> they know i will never cowtow to nonsense
<Sixofour|Sleep> flaccid: Sixofour|Sleep>	is there a program that can open a directory, and make a slider shot of all the images in the directory, ANd use all the images from all the subdirectories?
<flaccid> holycow: try thinking from other people's pont of views and not just your own :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> slidershow*
<Sixofour|Sleep> slide*
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: someone will respond if they can help. dont' expect an answer to every question :)
<holycow> flaccid: while you are still reasonable, take this piece of advice
<holycow> forget all that ubuntu op nonsense
<holycow> its a desease not a culture
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol?
<Sixofour|Sleep> stop trolling.
<flaccid> holycow: please leave unless you are here to help with kubuntu questions or ask them
<stdin> Sixofour|Sleep: ignore him
<Sixofour|Sleep> ubuntu is actualy an operating system, not a culture or diaease
<holycow> ah no? stop talking to me and i won't have anything to say to you.  the conversation started accidentally
<flaccid> lets keep on topic and simply ignore this cow
<Sixofour|Sleep> stdin duely noted
<Salsaguy> I have a kubuntu computer, a windows computer and a switch provided by my ISP and I'd like them to all play nice. Is there a good guide for this?
<Sixofour|Sleep> a "switch"
<Sixofour|Sleep> ?
<flaccid> Salsaguy: no need to repeat. they should all play nice out of the box unless your isp has special requirements
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm on the same network as windows XP machiens..i work fine
<Salsaguy> Flaccid: I can access my windows share from the kubuntu box, but not the kubuntu share from the windows box
<Sixofour|Sleep> windows doesn't know what unix is
<Agent_bob> Salsaguy samba ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> unix knows what windows is
<flaccid> !samba | Salsaguy ok thats because samba is not installed out of the box
<ubottu> Salsaguy ok thats because samba is not installed out of the box: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid> ie. out of box is samba client, but you need to install the server
<Sixofour|Sleep> also Salsaguy , you can use the kubuntu to add or remove files from the xp box
<Agent_bob> <Sixofour|Sleep> windows doesn't know <<< so true....
<flaccid> thats a negative. look up interix :)
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep btw linux is linus is not unix
<Salsaguy> thanks for the links ubottu, I'll try 'em out
<Agent_bob> linus   oops  typo
<Sixofour|Sleep> oops
<flaccid> linux is a unix derivative :p
<Agent_bob> no.  linux is a kernel
<Sixofour|Sleep> hey agent bob, do you know of a good slideshow program not the one with kde?
<flaccid> derived from unix
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep oo present maybe
<Sixofour|Sleep> oo present?
<Dhraakellian> does kubuntu have an LVM config GUI?
<Agent_bob> !oo
<flaccid> !lvm | Dhraakellian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo
<Sixofour|Sleep> gooy
<ubottu> Dhraakellian: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<flaccid> not sure if there is gui
<Agent_bob> !oo.org
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo.org
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Agent_bob> dumb bot
<Dhraakellian> RaidConfigurationHowto apparently doesn't exist
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh.
<Dhraakellian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<Sixofour|Sleep> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Sixofour|Sleep> is that is bob?
<Agent_bob> ubottu oo is Open Office is a free office suite see !openoffice
<flaccid> Dhraakellian: true. i can't find much either but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=raid&titlesearch=Titles
<Sixofour|Sleep> go-oo.org?
<Pici> !oo is <alias> openoffice
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Agent_bob> thanks pici
<Dhraakellian> flaccid: not interested in RAID, just LVM, and the link I posted appears to be the non-RAID lvm page
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install openoffice?
<Agent_bob> sure if it's not installed already
<mr---t-> they also have a site
<Agent_bob> and a channel
<Sixofour|Sleep> no package named openoffice :(
<Sixofour|Sleep> no oo either
<Dhraakellian> apt-cache search openoffice
<Agent_bob> .org   ^
<Sixofour|Sleep> 5873 results
<Sixofour|Sleep> ...
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep alias q='apt-cache -n search' ;q openoffice.org
<Agent_bob> q "any package name or part thereof"
<flaccid> Dhraakellian: sorry got you mixed up with someone else. let me have a look one sec
<Sixofour|Sleep> why did i get openoffice?
<Sixofour|Sleep> its a text editor..not a slideshow
<Dhraakellian> flaccid: of course, a friend on another network says, "who uses a gui for lvm anyway?"
<flaccid> ive never seen one
<Agent_bob> Sixofour|Sleep cause you wanted to make a presentation maybe...  idk.
<Dhraakellian> flaccid: system-config-lvm on Fedora, probably something less pretty in YaST...
<mr---t-> Sixofour|Sleep:  it's not just a text editor
<flaccid> Dhraakellian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216117
<Sixofour|Sleep> nah, i need somethign to take images from a directory and its subdirecotries and make a slide show
<Dhraakellian> plus stuff in various distros' installers
<Dhraakellian> flaccid: found it already
<flaccid> well i guess its because ubuntu doesn't use lvm
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde slideshow thing only uses images from the current directory
<Dhraakellian> mine does, since I set it up from the alternate install Cd
 * Agent_bob thought lvm was standard
<flaccid> you can do lvm in ubuntu from the repos but its not used in the installers out of box
<Dhraakellian> but I basically end up figuring out lvm cli tools again each time I use them, so I was just curious if Kubuntu shipped a GUI
<Dhraakellian> yarr.  My friend suggests NIH (to which I responded (tongue-in-cheek) that Fedora should use YaST)
<mr---t-> o.o presentation maybe?
<Dhraakellian> but that's dangerously close to veering off topic
<flaccid> i couldn't find one in the repos
<Dhraakellian> has anyone here had any success running EAC in wine in (k)ubuntu 8.04?
<Agent_bob> anyone know a source of/for mencoder script ?
<emannuel> hi there
<Agent_bob> !mencoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<Agent_bob> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 3603 kB, installed size 8356 kB
<Agent_bob> kino on import is asking please choose a standared opetions are pal and ntsc    why is it asking that ?
<marcelo> algum brasileiro?
<Agent_bob> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> Q. computer dvd drive, are they region specific ?
<Agent_bob> yakuake has a gui to change it's hotkeys.  but it won't accept winkey as an hotkey    why?
 * Agent_bob will ask a question some time that someone will answer...
<holycow> Agent_bob: pal is eu and ntsc is north american
<holycow> they have different frame rates
<holycow> if you don't export to the right format it will playback funny on the other peoples dvd's if it plays at all
<Agent_bob> what other peoples ???
<holycow> in that case klicky away
<handoyo_> test
<Agent_bob> why is it assumed that if anyone does anything with .vob vidio avi multimedia .* that they want to "put it on dvd"    i have no intention of ever putting anything on dvd for use in a "dvd player"  i'm only interested in putting a few vidio files on computer for ease access, and editing a few for personal use.   </rant>
<holycow> uh
<holycow> lol
<holycow> you've not done this much, have you?
<holycow> google what a .vob is
<Agent_bob> holycow not much is still an overstatement.
<Agent_bob> holycow .vob is a file extention
<holycow> if you were to put a normal dvd in your system and browse the files you would see there is a file hierarchy
<holycow> .vob files are part of the dvd output
<Agent_bob> .vob is a file name extention
<Agent_bob> mpeg is the format
<holycow> thats fine
<holycow> its designed to be packed in a dvd
<holycow> not played standalone
<holycow> if you want to render to a playable format choose something else
<holycow> like ffmpeg
<Agent_bob> designed for holds no interest to me
<holycow> clearly
<Agent_bob> the mpeg format is quite playable btw
<Agent_bob> i just don't see why kino was asking me to select either  ntsc or pal  formats for an import.
<Agent_bob> holycow don't get me wrong, i know mpeg is not free and would rather use ogm personally
<Sixofour|Sleep> with restricted extras..mpg is free
<Sixofour|Sleep> btw, can anyone use gmail.com with konwueror?
<Sixofour|Sleep> mail.google.com*
<_2> heh no.  you can't make a format free but adding support
<Sixofour|Sleep> it says a script is slowing everything down..and everything is slowing down
<Sixofour|Sleep> _2 sure you can, if you hold no reguard for what ever the law says about that format
<_2> no
<_2> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Sixofour|Sleep> gratis > libre
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<red_team316> anyone know how to start a chrooted X whilin Xnest or Xephyr, I cant get it to work
<_2> ignoring a law does not negate said law.
<Sixofour|Sleep> anyways, this mail.google.com script thingy?
<Sixofour|Sleep> of course
<Sixofour|Sleep> but that doesn't mean it has to be relevent to me
<_2> every criminal ever executed ignored a law.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i doubt i will be executed for using mpg on linux
<_2> red_team316 can you start a shell within the chroot ?
<red_team316> yes
<_2> red_team316 tried startx within that shell to see what it said ?
<red_team316> I can start my host X from another DISPLAY just fine, just not with the chroot environment
<drhe|skt> im runnung ubuntu hardy right now. what is the difference with kubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> KDe
<_2> default de
<red_team316> Xephyr -ac -screen 800x600 :2 & export DISPLAY=:2; /usr/bin/startkde   <--- that works fine as long as I set my DISPLAY back to :0 after exiting the Xeypher.
<red_team316> With Xnest, I just do:   startx /usr/bin/startkde -- /usr/X11R6/bin/Xnest -ac :2 -geometry 1280X1024+0+0 -name Reconstructor_3_Xnest
<drhe|skt> what is KDe?
<Sixofour|Sleep> KDE is the best desktop environment around
<Sixofour|Sleep> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Sixofour|Sleep> install it and see, its 373MB
<red_team316> KDE = best :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> logout after install and click options->session->KDe3.5
<Sixofour|Sleep> or KDM
<_2> !start a desktop war
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> i think its KDM
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep kde
<Sixofour|Sleep> its KDM forme
<_2> *dm is display manager   "the login thingy"
<Sixofour|Sleep> er
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah
<Sixofour|Sleep> iforgot what its called
<drhe|skt> can i install kubuntu from ubuntu hardy???
<Sixofour|Sleep> i hade kde 4.0 and 3.5
<red_team316> _2 startx -- :2 within the chroot shell starts it in fullscreen. What I want is it in the Xnest/Xephyr window
<Sixofour|Sleep> you can get kde right now
<drhe|skt> from terminal? ok.
<_2> drhe|skt do you read what people say in here ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_2> !kde | drhe|skt one more time.
<ubottu> drhe|skt one more time.: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<drhe|skt> cool
<drhe|skt> im getting it
<drhe|skt> i thinking right after it downloads it and installs it. i can reboot and choose the
<Sixofour|Sleep> !free | Sixofour|Sleep doesn't get it so i will explain
<ubottu> Sixofour|Sleep doesn't get it so i will explain: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<drhe|skt> KDE version.
<Sixofour|Sleep> heh, funny
<_2> red_team316 ok. that's out of my league. maybe someone else can.
<Sixofour|Sleep> don't reboot, just logut
<Sixofour|Sleep> logout*
<drhe|skt> ah ok.
<Sixofour|Sleep> well,you can reboot if ya want
<drhe|skt> am i going to tell much difference?
<Sixofour|Sleep> but you only need to logout
<red_team316> dang :P thanks for trying to help though :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> between ubuntu and kde?..yeah
<Chris1231123441> Hi, I have a quick question about VMWare. Would someone help me?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chris1231123441> lol srry
<drhe|skt> hey guys. thanks alot.! you guys are the best. i am loving Ubuntu! cant wait to see what this KDe Kubuntu is about.
<Sixofour|Sleep> its typicall KDE not KDe..heh
<drhe|skt> oh. heh.
<Sixofour|Sleep> typicallty*
<Chris1231123441> Linux games seem to be slower than windows games (to me anyways). If I installed Vmware, would it be slowed down by both the windows OS and the linux OS?
<_2> red_team316 yeah welcome.    i've actually never messed with Xnest/Xephyr so i'd only be guessing there.    glwit
<Sixofour|Sleep> WMWare = ?
<Chris1231123441> Vmware, srry?
<Sixofour|Sleep> vmware = ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> isn't that the lucas arts thing for older games?
<Chris1231123441> its a virtual system, isnt it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> or am i wrong?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Sixofour|Sleep> is that it?
<Chris1231123441> yes
<_2> that's it
<red_team316> _2 Xephyr appears to be alot nicer than Xnest as sometimes Xnest screen isn't antialiased(or whatever) as well as Xephyr.
<Sixofour|Sleep> heh
<Sixofour|Sleep> gaming on linux is easy, just get wine, then you can get best of both worlds
<_2> red_team316 i'll make a note on that.
<Chris1231123441> Wine seems to have alot of bugs
<Sixofour|Sleep> win games [msotly] and of course linux stuff
<Sixofour|Sleep> not really, its a little slow, but meh
<Sixofour|Sleep> what are you trying to run?
<Sixofour|Sleep> bugs are dependant on the game you try to run
<Chris1231123441> Dungeon keeper, starcraft, and unreal tournament
<Sixofour|Sleep> all those run
<Sixofour|Sleep> starcraft is in the top 25
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> unreal tournment has a native linux build
<_2> !ut
<ubottu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<Chris1231123441> really? when I tried dudgen keeper the cursor kept getting messed up (mind you that was a bit ago)
<Sixofour|Sleep> dungeon keeper is a dos game iirc
<Sixofour|Sleep> wine recently had a big update
<Sixofour|Sleep> id try again
<red_team316> !ut3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut3
<Chris1231123441> kk i'll try it again
<Chris1231123441> thanks
<red_team316> hmm :/
<Sixofour|Sleep> !starcraft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starcraft
<Sixofour|Sleep> worth a shot, heh
<Chris1231123441> and thx, I though unreal tournament was only commercial
<_2> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Chris1231123441> sweet thx
<red_team316> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<red_team316> lol!
<Sixofour|Sleep> ut is comercial, doesn't meant they can't have a linux based app
<Sixofour|Sleep> there are some comercial apps that are linux only too
<Chris1231123441> so would that mean I would need an installation code for it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> cedega for instance
<Sixofour|Sleep> since when did ut need an install code?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't even think ut3 needs a cd key
<Chris1231123441> im not sure if it does, so it costs money to download, then?
<Sixofour|Sleep> ut certainly doesn't
<Sixofour|Sleep> ut, probably
<red_team316> no, but apparently you need an internet connx
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm not sure, actually, lol, read the link
<Sixofour|Sleep> !ut
<ubottu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<red_team316> or else it wont save your progress properly :/
<Chris1231123441> kk thx
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, i only used ut to play old unreal map packs and mods
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> old skool amp'd
 * _2 doesn't trust/use anything that has to have inet access to function properly. 
<_2> including windows
<Sixofour|Sleep> you mean linux?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no apt-get = broken instal;l
<_2> not here it doesn't
<_2> dapper drake 6.6
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, no apt-get means you can maby write word documents, but thats about it
<_2> apt doesn't have to have inet to work.
<Sixofour|Sleep> anythign else usually requires stuff that doesn't come with the distro
<Sixofour|Sleep> then how do you get files you don't have without the net?
<_2> i have them.
<Sixofour|Sleep> you have every single linux package on your hd?
<Sixofour|Sleep> anything you can get from apt-get
<_2> not every.   most.  and not hdd but cd's
<_2> about 7 cdroms full
<red_team316> awesome
<_2> there is actually about 10 but i don't have them all.
<red_team316> ...I mean, make them into a DVD :p
<_2> into three dvd's ?
<red_team316> or 1 bluray :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm suprised phsyical media still exists
<Sixofour|Sleep> blueray ew
<red_team316> whats wrong with blueray
<_2> drm
<Sixofour|Sleep> its iPhone + Vista on a cd
<red_team316> um, i mean for data
<red_team316> i agree, screw drm
<Sixofour|Sleep> drm
<Sixofour|Sleep> drm at the cost of stability
<red_team316> are you saying you cannot write data to a bluray disc without drm being included?
<Sixofour|Sleep> bleuray is ruined by a peice fo dust
<red_team316> doesnt make sense
<Sixofour|Sleep> they make writeable blueray disks? lol
<red_team316> yes, and burners lol
<red_team316> I dont own one but will get one once the price is right
<Sixofour|Sleep> dvd is still too much to be worth buying
<eamon> if i add another hdd to my ubuntu comp do i need to format it in some way?
<Sixofour|Sleep> id rather rapidshare my shit
<red_team316> man, a dvd burner is practically the same cost as a cd burner. why not
<_2> eamon format it in same way ???  what do you mean ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> cd is only useful if you plan to install onto an unformatted drive
<_2> eamon how will the new disk be used ?   incorperated into the system ?  data storage/transfer ?    backup ?
<red_team316> no, my grub has at least 5 linuxes on it right now...unless you mean something else
<eamon> just as data storage,  music movies ect
<_2> eamon and will windows be accessing that storage ?
<eamon> nah just ubuntu
<DarkriftX> how do you run apept updater? its not in my tray and i think i have updates available (i know how to manually do the update, but want my tray icon too)
<red_team316> sixoffour, I dont see how an unfomatted HDD makes a difference at all
<_2> eamon then i would sujest formating to ext3    or ext2    as one partition or as whole disk.
<eamon> sweeet
<eamon> oh how do i do that
<red_team316> sixoffour: If you dont know how to install manually to a partition then maybe.
<_2> eamon qtparted ?
<_2> eamon cfdisk ;mke2fs   ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do you install to a partition when you are wiping the drive?
<_2> eamon parted ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> you need a cd
<_2> take your pick...
<eamon> not sure what you mean
<Sixofour|Sleep> qtparted
<eamon> what is qtparted
<Sixofour|Sleep> how is there any other option? lol
<_2> eamon there are at least those three ways to get there
<red_team316> lol, you wipe the drive first and then install
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep
<Sixofour|Sleep> why not?
<_2> !info qtparted | eamon
<ubottu> eamon: qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<_2> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<red_team316> On first linux install, I usually set up several partitions. Then on the rest, I just tell them to install to whatever partition I want.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i used guided mode
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> it made 5 partitions though :S
<red_team316> Use manual, you'll never go back. trust me
<_2> !gparted | eamon but gparted is a gnome app
<ubottu> eamon but gparted is a gnome app: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sixofour|Sleep> eamon you have to format your drifve yes to a format linux can understand
<DarkriftX> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sixofour|Sleep> such as ext3
<_2> eamon both qtparted (kde version)  and gparted (gnome version) are frontends to parted    see above  ^
<DarkriftX> !plesk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plesk
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep linux can understand just about every disk format there is
<red_team316> It may take you a few installs to understand all that you need, then a Manual install can always preserve any other data on your HDD
<drhe|skt> so is KDE going to run ubuntu like how i have it setup now??
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't want to rpeserve the data
<Sixofour|Sleep> i want to format the drive
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<red_team316> drhe|skt: It will be much better
<Sixofour|Sleep> i back ym data up on the network
<red_team316> lol sixoffour, then just wip it and install DOS
<eamon> which on should i get qt or gp
<red_team316> *wipe
<drhe|skt> red_team316: okay. cool man. i dont see how it can get better than this. heh
<Sixofour|Sleep> or wipe it and install kubuntu
<Sixofour|Sleep> eamon qt
<red_team316> exactly :)
<eamon> what was the command to get qtparted
<_2> drhe|skt ubuntu is a name given to a complete distrobution of GNU/Linux   kde nor any other desktop environment will "run ubuntu"   but they all run with in or upon ubuntu/linux  if that's your Q
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<_2> eamon     ^
<red_team316> Ubuntu uses GNOME. Kubuntu uses KDE
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install <name of app> works 99.9% of the time
<_2> yes and both are ubuntu/linux
<drhe|skt> okay i kinda understand.
<drhe|skt> there is just a display frontend difference between running KDE and GNOME. right?
<_2> *buntu is *buntu is *buntu .... all one distro.   just diferent defaults
<Sixofour|Sleep> not
<Sixofour|Sleep> no
<red_team316> I loved Ubuntu when I first started using it but GNOME absolutely pissed me off with it's functionality. Got Kubuntu and it was a godsend.
<Sixofour|Sleep> its not just display
<eamon> after i have installed it what do it do _2
<_2> drhe|skt right
<drhe|skt> Sixofour|Sleep: what else is difference?
<Sixofour|Sleep> KDE has other apps too, like browsers, write pads, etc etc
<drhe|skt> AH
<drhe|skt> why?
<Sixofour|Sleep> its KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> because they can
<drhe|skt> just to seperate itself from gnome?
<Sixofour|Sleep> without kde or gnome..there arn't any rbwosers or write apps or...its just a command prompt
<_2> !find .*
<ubottu> Found: abiword-common, abiword-gnome, abiword-help, abiword-plugins, abiword-plugins-gnome (and 24959 others)
<drhe|skt> ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> no kde/gnome = no gui [mostly]
<_2> there are 24964 packages in the *buntu repos right now.
<drhe|skt> the difference apps that will get installed along with KDE, do those apps work in GNOME aswell?
<ezequiel> somebady know how can i go to ubuntu Chat
<red_team316> any app for GNOME is most likely there for KDE, the main difference is that the program names are different and you have much more freedom to customize the environment
<Sixofour|Sleep> type /join ubuntu
<_2> ezequiel /join #ubuntu
<drhe|skt> red_team316:  okay.
<drhe|skt> i guess its done. i will logout!!!! BRB
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep depending on client he may need the #
<eamon> so back to my question how do i format my second hdd once i have got the qtpart
<Sixofour|Sleep> WHAT THE FACK
<Sixofour|Sleep> spam
<_2> eamon you use that app.
<Sixofour|Sleep> spammity out the wang
<Sixofour|Sleep> you guys sere that?
<Sixofour|Sleep> see*
<_2> not i
<Sixofour|Sleep> 5-6 5000ish word blocks of etxt hit me
<Sixofour|Sleep> 5000ish letter*
<Sixofour|Sleep> ouch
<eamon> i cant seem to find it,  do i have to use the konsol to use the app??
<Sixofour|Sleep> tab pastes every name in the channel into my client
<red_team316> didn't see a thing
<red_team316> what client?
<eamon> ?
<_2> eamon no.  but you can use the konsole or alt+f2 quick launcher to launch it
<Sixofour|Sleep> drhe|
<Sixofour|Sleep> the apps that come with KDe are alternatives to the ones in gnome
<Sixofour|Sleep> if you use kde, you won't need anything from gnome, visavis
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep lets really confuse him and mention xubuntu as well  ;/
<red_team316> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<_2> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Sixofour|Sleep> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sixofour|Sleep> er
<eamon> man i was confused the moment i installed ubuntu,  so how do i open the app
<_2> :)))
<Sixofour|Sleep> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<red_team316> KDE and GNOME are to *ubuntu as explorer.exe is to windows
<Sixofour|Sleep> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<eamon> where can i find the app
<_2> eamon alt+f2 type qtparted
<_2> eamon err may need root though.   alt+f2 kdesudo qtparted
<_2> !alt+f2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt+f2
<_2> corse not
<Sixofour|Sleep> !run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<Sixofour|Sleep> :O
<red_team316> um, is there any advantage to using kdesudo rather than just sudo?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !run command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run command
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes red
<Sixofour|Sleep> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_2> !sudo | red_team316
<ubottu> red_team316: please see above
<Sixofour|Sleep> !neverusesudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neverusesudo
<_2> !kdesudo | red_team316
<ubottu> red_team316: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sixofour|Sleep> whats the command abotu why sudo is bad for GUI?
<Sixofour|Sleep> sometimes using sudo for a GUi app can KILL your computer
<_2> !kdesudo > Sixofour|Sleep
<ubottu> Sixofour|Sleep, please see my private message
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh
<Sixofour|Sleep> heh
<_2> not kill your computer....   but mess up permissions in your user account
<discombobulated> anyone use 7zip for windows?
<Sixofour|Sleep> winrar
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't think any of us use windows
<discombobulated> does 7zip support passworded rar files?
 * [pyro] wonders if the channel name is #windows
<Sixofour|Sleep> try #windows
<red_team316> .ICEauthority permissions changed!
<[pyro]> lol
<red_team316> I've done that before lol
<discombobulated> #windows now requires registered nicks and giving me trouble
<Sixofour|Sleep> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sixofour|Sleep> lolwut?
<_2> red_team316 yep among other less obvious things
<Sixofour|Sleep> they finally locked that channel up? neat
<Sixofour|Sleep> every time i go in there i argue with someone at some poiont
<discombobulated> it keeps telling me wrong password for my nick. i'm sure it's the right one
<Sixofour|Sleep> well
<Sixofour|Sleep> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Sixofour|Sleep> that didn't help much
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep what channel ?    ##windows ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> the one i always get into an argument with?..yes ##windows
<discombobulated> i use kubuntu but currently on my windows partition
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep it's not locked up
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh
<Sixofour|Sleep> tellhim that
<Sixofour|Sleep> Squidbillies
<red_team316> Sixoffour: The article is incorrect. You CAN run kate with sudo.
<Sixofour|Sleep> you can run almost anything with sudo,doesn'tmake it a good idea
<_2> red_team316 can != should
<_2> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<red_team316> maybe is means from the start menu or something...
<Sixofour|Sleep> what does "!=" mean? lol..i see it all the time
<red_team316> lol i know
<red_team316> not equal
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats =/=
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep heh   ! is not
<red_team316> 'no, you taught me something today.
<Sixofour|Sleep> vista =/= linux
<red_team316> I just need a script to determine if gksudo, kdesu is present and if not, use sudo. I'm a programmer.
<di48lo> anyone know how to eject a cd when using virtualbox?
<Sixofour|Sleep> cd player button?
<di48lo> omg, what an awsome answer
<Sixofour|Sleep> most cd roms after 1987 have one
<Sixofour|Sleep> 1978*
<red_team316> lol
<di48lo> no seriously, I am installing xp in a virtual box and I can't eject cause ivman pwns the cd
<_2> red_team316 simple enough.   Q=`which kdesu` || Q=`which gksu` || Q=`which sudo` || exit 42
<red_team316> what about exit 1?
<_2> no wait.  let me shorten that
<red_team316> why 42? lol
<_2> red_team316 simple enough....  Q=`which kdesu || which gksu || which sudo || exit 1`
<red_team316> also, your code requires which to be installed. Is that standard with all linux?
<_2> why 1 why not 42 ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> what the crap language is that?
<_2> why not 255 ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> why not 256?
<Sixofour|Sleep> its an even number
<Sixofour|Sleep> 255 isn't
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<red_team316> 1 is nonzero, typically meaning that there was an error
<red_team316> 255 is nonzero also :P
<_2> red_team316 you can use any exit code you want.  i often use progressive exitcodes so i can easily test what point a script is bailing out at.
<Sixofour|Sleep> make it exit 7352674 and make people think you actually have that many exits
<di48lo> so anyone had issues with ejecting cd's and ivman saying NO!??
<Sixofour|Sleep> !ivman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivman
<DarkriftX> does 8.04 come with mysql installed?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !ubottu | sucks
<ubottu> sucks: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sixofour|Sleep> no clue, how owuld i check?
<red_team316>  <red_team316> also, your code requires which to be installed. Is that standard with all linux? <--that question is more important. I understand your exit code strategy _2, it makes perfect sense.
<Sixofour|Sleep> DarkriftX:
<di48lo> ubottu, wanna come hang? I got some beers, you bring the buds and lets get toe up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<di48lo> oh sorry
<Sixofour|Sleep> !intelligence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence
<DarkriftX> i want to install plesk to play with it a bit but it needs mysql... i thought for some reason on my last 7.10 install that when i tried to install it it was already there, but dont remember how to tell
<_2> red_team316 redundant example of decreesing exit codes.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d56d38cf2
<Sixofour|Sleep> LOL
<baudthief> omg @ "redirect" forwarding option with Kontact
<red_team316> which kdesu %VAR || which gksu %VAR || which sudo %VAR || exit 1 <---would be even better, no?
<red_team316> well ... "$VAR" ... my bad
<_2> what will %var expand to ?
<_2> and how will which find %var ?
<red_team316> I hate bash, but here goes:
<red_team316> VAR=kate
<Sixofour|Sleep> www.google.com:%var
<red_team316> then call the above line after it
<_2> test it in a konsole and you'll see your error
<asus> hi
<drhe|skt> so i am running KDE, i guess its a bit better. i cant really tell. it did install some more apps. i guess this is a more complex version of ubuntu. also, what is KDE 4 remix?
<red_team316> oh, oops, I dont even have to run the code to see the error _2 :)
<_2> red_team316 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4a5c77b2
<_2> :)
<discombobulated> drhe|skt, it's kubuntu with kde4 only
<red_team316> lol more like if(which kdesu) then run kdesu kate
<red_team316> lol
<drhe|skt> how does kde4 compare to the kde im running now?
<red_team316> getting ahead of myself :P
<_2> red_team316 you mean   which kdesu && kdesu kate blah     i think   ^
<_2> !kde4 | drhe|skt
<ubottu> drhe|skt: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<discombobulated> i don't recommend 4.0, but 4.1 is shaping up
<_2> drhe|skt you can install it along side and compare for your self
<red_team316> && is confusing for me in bash. That means that kate only runs if kdesu is true, right?
<panlin> hello
<red_team316> in a prog language it would mean both items have to be true to run
<_2> red_team316 you should then probably spend a day or two in   man bash     1 && 2    means run 2 if 1 exits zero    3 || 4    means run 4 if 3 exits non-zero
<drhe|skt> what will i notice about kde4?
<_2> red_team316  5;6 means run 6 when 5 exits
<_2> or 5 ; 6    spaces are not important there ^
<_2> 7 & 8   means run 7 in the background and run 8    both of which will start at almost the same instant
<red_team316> yes _2, exactly what I meant. If 1 is true, run 2. If 3 is false, run 4(an or operator)
<red_team316> is's just confusing kinda since I'm not used to the tests being actual progs. I guess it's no different than a function returning a value
<red_team316> especially in the terminal
<_2> correct
<red_team316> 5;6 means run the commands sequentially, no?
<_2> yes
<_2> 5 ; 6    means run 6 when 5 exits
<_2> no matter how it exits
<red_team316> 7 has precedence over 8 though. I've figure that out :)
<_2> yeah it will start first but the clock ticks are not many...
<red_team316> what about &
<eamon> when i go alt+f2 and try run qtpart it says cannot open location. ?? anyone? help
<red_team316> bitwise stuff awlays confuses me
<_2> means put the process in the background
<red_team316> usplash -c -x 4000 -y 4000 $1 &
<red_team316> sleep 1
<red_team316> usplash_write "VERBOSE true"
<red_team316> usplash_write "TIMEOUT 0"
<red_team316> usplash_write "TEXT Testing usplash theme..."
<red_team316> that runs in a bash script but wont in the terminal
<_2> ok you backgrounded "usplash" and continued parsing the script, sleep gave a one second delay before continuing to the usplash_write calls.
<red_team316> wouldnt usplash be the first one ran. Is that what you mean by backgrounded?
<DarkriftX> w00t, i got apache and php setup all by myself!
<Sixofour|Sleep> you guys still talking about exit 42?
<_2> the backgrounded process is not dependant on the script but the owning process    the command   "nohup"  is also useful if you need a process to continue beyond it's parrent.
<red_team316> Nice, nohup looks very useful
<Sixofour|Sleep> my clock still doesn't work, fack
<red_team316> whats it stand for?
<_2> red_team316 yes usplash will be the firest one to start running but,   but the shell is not waiting for it to finish before continuing.   it's in the background.   let me show you what i mean in a konsole.    type this       sleep 1m &
<red_team316> ah, must be "no hangups"
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there no way for kubuntu to use common time in kde3.5?
<_2> now you have a sleep command running in the background  you can access it with   alt+1
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't want to see 23:59
<_2> red_team316 or the    fg    foreground command.
<red_team316> looks like it's giving me the time or a second count or something
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep the settings for that are in kcontrol language  section
<_2> red_team316 the process id probably
<_2> pidof sleep
<_2> fg     and ctrl+c
<red_team316> ah that makes sense
<_2> red_team316 also you can background most running processes with the   ctrl+z   hotkeys in bash
<Sixofour|Sleep> its not working, i told it to use am:pm, its still 23:00 pm
<red_team316> i dont get fg, whats an example?
<_2> however processes backgrounded that way are suspended while processes backgrounded with the apmersand are not suspended.
<_2> red_team316 fg "foreground command"  will bring a backgrounded command to the foreground
<_2> the following three lines are konsole examples...
<_2> sleep 1m &
<_2> pidof sleep
<_2> fg
<_2> you will notice that when you fg   the sleep command comes to the foreground and the konsole waits for the timmer to run out.   :)
 * red_team316 is waiting 1m :)
<_2> you can of course kill it with ctrl+c   if you are impatient.
<red_team316> nice, does that bring it back to the top, almost like a queue?
<_2> yep
<red_team316> well, a queue interrupt
<_2> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<_2> i like that first line    ^
<red_team316> _2 me too. I'm not afraid of the cli, but you have to know what you're doing first lol
 * _2 learned everything he knows about linux by the trial and reformat methood...
<red_team316> _2: I think you will like this: http://antonolsen.com/2006/04/10/bash-split-a-string-without-cut-or-awk/
<_2> before i look
<randomice> helo, I am havin problems with my display driver after suspend
<randomice> every time i scroll a page or move a window the screen content gets scrambled
<_2> echo "this is a test" | while read a b c d e f g ;do for q in $a $b $c $d $e $f $g ;do echo $q ;done ;done
<Sixofour|Sleep> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sixofour|Sleep> !nvidia
<_2> red_team316  that ^ and this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d158ad246
<Sixofour|Sleep> are you useing restricted drivers?
<_2> now i'll lock at yours
<jtmoney> strange problem... i'm running heron and whenever i click K, shutdown, shutdown/restart/etc. i get a black screen... whenever i type "sudo reboot" or "sudo shutdown -P now" i can get the machine to reboot/shutdown... whenever i close the lid of this laptop, it shutsdown... so everything works except for when kubuntu calls /sbin/reboot or /sbin/poweroff ... any ideas?
<randomice> I am using the ati driver from gutsy
<randomice> its a mobility m6
<red_team316> _2: what about using $@, couldn't that be better, as with a b c you are limited by how many times it's read?
<Sixofour|Sleep> why does this not work:
<Sixofour|Sleep> wget http://www.fmod.org/index.php/release/version/fmodapi41609linux.tar.gz
<Sixofour|Sleep> tar -xvzf fmodapi41609linux.tar.gz
<_2> red_team316 and what will $@ expand to ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> ??
<red_team316> this is a test I believe
<_2> red_team316 you have to pass args to a shell/script for $@ to be set   it's like   $*    it's only the command line arguments
<_2> red_team316 i could have imited it to only a and b that would cut out the first word from what ever folowed.
<red_team316> whats $* do? I would never type that into the terminal manually lol
<_2> red_team316 same as $@ unless you quote it
<red_team316> I I'd be thorally confused then :P
<Sixofour|Sleep> why does apt-get seach FMODex not work?
<Sixofour|Sleep> er
<Sixofour|Sleep> apt-cache
<red_team316> ...and if you quote it?
<red_team316> I usually quote my vars since they may be more than 1 word or value
<Sixofour|Sleep> hello?
<red_team316> sorry, i have no clue sixofour
<red_team316> what is FMODex?
<red_team316> if it isn't a package then that may be why it isnt working
<red_team316> ...hmm then again, yea, still why wouldnt it work lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<Sixofour|Sleep> tar: Child returned status 1
<Sixofour|Sleep> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://zdoom.org/wiki/Compile_ZDoom_on_Linux
<Sixofour|Sleep> !zdoom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zdoom
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm at the FMOD part :S
<eamon> im having trouble formating one of my drives using qtparted,  any help
<pteague_laptop> anybody know how to turn off the synaptics touchpad tap to click via xorg.conf?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sixofour|Sleep> !qtparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<Sixofour|Sleep> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<_2> red_team316 drop this in a script and test this on it to see how all that works.     scriptname.sh "a 1" "b 2" "c 3"
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d26619afd
<_2> red_team316 drop this >>> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d26619afd <<< in a script and test this on it to see how all that works.     scriptname.sh "a 1" "b 2" "c 3"
<_2> you'll notice three different tests.  and three different outputs.
<_2> from one input
<Sixofour|Sleep> qtparted is point and click, pretty self explanitory
<djdarkman> did someone had problems with virtualbox's NAT?
<noaXess> ave read that kde 3.5.10 is available in backports.. unsupported updates.. when is i available in normal updates?
<_2> what both $* and $@ expand to is the same as $1 $2 $3 $4... as many as there are...     but if you quote $* you get one string   if you quote $@ you get one string per arg  if you dont quote either you get the same "ifs dependant" args
<nigel> I'm having trouble finding out how to get php5 upgraded beyond 5.2.1. Do I just link to the deb archives, which are more up-to-date? Or am I missing something in my kubuntu setup?
<nigel> (5.2.1 is installed, and aptitude shows no upgrades available)
<red_team316> hmm that does look useful. I tried it with different input too
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I have a quick question: If I get a virus in wine thats designed for windows (not wine), could that have any effects on my linux system, or if the worst happens could I just delete wine and kubuntu would be safe? thx
<_2> red_team316 well i better stop there.  i could go on untile i get us both kicked out for being off topic  :)
<red_team316> It looks like $* could be used in a loop similar to my $@ then stripping the args
<_2> yes it can
<red_team316> off topic lol, chat is about making your own topic :P
<Chris_Foster> was that yes it can an answer to me?
<_2> not official support channels
<_2> Chris_Foster no. sorry
<red_team316> oh, gotch ;)
<Chris_Foster> thanks you, so im safe?
<red_team316> you're not on any other channels though :P
<_2> !virus | Chris_Foster
<ubottu> Chris_Foster: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Chris_Foster> okay, thanks
<_2> red_team316 #bash  has lots of help on that kind of stuff.   and i'm glad to answer specific questions about it any time.
<red_team316> I've learned alot from you tonight, Thanks :)
<_2> just that i have been more or less "teaching" shell scripting 101 in here for the last 20 minutes and i'd probably better give it a rest.  :)
<_2> and your welcome.
<_2> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<_2> nigel what version of ubuntu you have ?
<_2> nigel  lsb_release -r
<red_team316> well, bash isn't my native language. Mainly because of readability. If I can't understand it, how will I when I come back to it 6 months from now trying to debug something :p
<_2> red_team316 heh i have that problem with other languages  :)
<red_team316> C/C++, and now some python. But I do like bash much better than DOS
<nigel> _2: 7.04
<matt__> i need a lil help if anyone can help :)
<nigel> _2: I'm fully upgraded on 7.04... do I need to upgrade, or just changes sources.list?
<nigel> s/upgraded/updated
<_2> nigel looks like you have two options supported.  stay with the version you have of php or upgrade the entire system.    we don't really support adding wierd repos/packages
<red_team316> unfortunetly it's past my bedtime and work in the morning. Great chat _2. Until we meet again ;)
<_2> any other options are not really supported.   things like just grabbing the .deb from the site and using gdebi or dpkg -i on it are not supported.
<nigel> _2: OK, I need to upgrade then. Thanks for that.
<_2> red_team316 sleep well.
<_2> nigel welcome.
<red_team316> gnite
<_2> nigel meaning you break it you fix it.  when i say "not supported" of course.   ^
<_2> noaXess did anyone answer you ?
<noaXess> not jet
<_2> sorry we burried your q.  want to repost, maybe someone knows.
<nigel> _2: Yes, on my home system I'd do so,; for work purposes, I'll upgrade so things stay nice n' official. :)
<jnalli> can someone help me with compiz fusion?
<_2> well,  i'm out for a bit.   keep your pinguins happy, feed them windows!
<jussi01> jnalli: ask yourquestion
<jussi01> _2: will do :P
<_2> !compiz | jnalli also notice
<ubottu> jnalli also notice: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jnalli> whenever i choose desktop cube it reverts back to desktop wall
<jnalli> my cube doesnt work
<jnalli> i have gnome
<jnalli> ultimate ubuntu
<jnalli> and i cant do the cube anymore
<jnalli> have to reboot brb
<jussi01> sigh...
<sunshine> ?
<jussi01> sunshine: the poor guy using ubuntu ultimate
<waylandbill> I guess I'm supposed to be excited about IE8 beta being released with its porn mode button, but I'm not. ;-)
<Tm_T> waylandbill: aaand that's offtopic here ;)
<waylandbill> Tm_T: only a tad. it's okay konqui does good enough surfing for porn. :)
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<extacy> Hi all :)
<mcas> hi extacy
<Tm_T> waylandbill: no, that p-- is not for this channel
<extacy> can you help me? :)
<Tm_T> extacy: not until you ask your question ;)
<extacy> i finded a tutorial in help.ubuntu.com for the world of warcraft https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<extacy> but
<extacy> i stay in "Installing WoW" title :D
<Kubuntu-man> salut les Kubunticiens ^^
<Kubuntu-man> j'aurai besoin d'une toute petite aide :$
<Kubuntu-man> Il y a quelqu'un ? ^^
<bazhang> !fr | Kubuntu-man
<ubottu> Kubuntu-man: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<extacy> im from hungary :D
<extacy> but in ubuntu-hu....
<Kubuntu-man> personne ? :(
<bazhang> Kubuntu-man, english here
<bazhang> Kubuntu-man, or /join #ubuntu-fr
<extacy> oh fu
<extacy> **
<extacy> i didnt fined wow cd :S
<bazhang> !language | extacy
<ubottu> extacy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<extacy> in ubuntu-hu...cant help me :(
<bazhang> extacy, #winehq for wow questions with wine
<extacy> oh my god! Give me a wow cd :D
<extacy> oke...
<jfesalvanera> hello
<Kubuntu-man> personne pour une petite aide ? ^^
<bazhang> Kubuntu-man, this is english.
<bazhang> Kubuntu-man, join the french channel.
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Kubuntu-man> personne ?
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<logansan01> Kubuntu-man @
<logansan01> Kubuntu-man #kubuntu-fr
<bodek> Hello
<bodek> quelqu'un s'y connais en KDE ? ^^
<flaccid> bodek: english only. which language you after?
<lumm_> !fr | bodek
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> bodek: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bodek> thx
<sbucat> hi
<teknisi> hi too
<sbucat> :) teknisi
<sbucat> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sbucat> !samba | teknisi
<ubottu> teknisi: please see above
<visco> Hello
<sbucat> hi
<visco> can anybody help me to get rid of gnome and stay just with kde? ;]
<alec> hello
<sbucat> visco: there is a metapackage
<sbucat> visco: i think gnome-desktop
<alec> thefish, got some news if you're interested..
<stdin> !purekde | visco
<ubottu> visco: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<grassone> hi all
<visco> thank you guys very much! :)
<sbucat> :) visco prrego
<visco> sbucat: ja wiem ;)
<sbucat> i see
<visco> :P
<grassone> i have a wifi usb pen, i have to compile a new kernel but i can't find the place to check for this module
<sbucat> grassone: what kind of wifi then...
<jussi01> !kernel | grassone this may help
<ubottu> grassone this may help: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<thefish> alec: still there?
<grassone> i know the name rt73usb  and  using the "/" in the configuration tool of the kernel i can find out the location
<alec> yay
<alec> remember the problem with con.h? you were helping me on that.
<grassone> but no switch is present for this module !
<thefish> ye the empty files in windows thing
<grassone> the problem is not to compile
<thefish> alec: what solved it?
<grassone> the problem is very silly: i can't find out the place where make the choice of the module !!!
<alec> right. the other day I also copied the files (including con.h) via smb to a windows pc. copying worked out but sill i couldn't access the file. then I accidently found in google that windows reserves the filename con.* . same goes for files you want to call nul.* . try it out on a windows pc. you just can't create a file beginning like that.
<grassone> the name of the module is rt73usb
<grassone> but it's impossible for me to find it out in the menu of the kernel configurator
<sbucat> grassone: are you italian?
<grassone> it say that the location is : "Device Drivers "
<grassone> sbucat: si :)
<alec> thefish, i also told my employees to do that on theirs xp-machines. everywhere the same.
<grassone> it say that the location is : "Device Drivers " "Network device support" "wireless LAN"
<visco> sbucat: Im probably getting rid of gnome and kde now o.O
<sbucat> grassone: i have written to you on query
<Tm_T> Guest67338: are we rooted now?
<Guest67338> tm_t ?
<Tm_T> Guest67338: you are ircing as root
<Guest67338> yup
<grassone> some one could help me ?
<thefish> alec: wow interesting find!
<alec> thefish: thanks! makes one see the worth of linux even more :)
<thefish> alec: they all have their interesting little quirks
<romunov_> can i uninstall kde4 with "apt-get remove kde4"?
<romunov_> and install kde3 over it?
<romunov_> kde4 is still a bit short on what i need
<thefish> alec: so with other empty files it works fine? ie "touch /media/disk/testfile" and move to windows, opens ok?
<alec> thefish: yeah, i was wrong assuming that it's about the empty file. it's just these certain filenames con and nul (and probably a couple of other names).
<teknisi> lock directory /var/run/samba do not axist... can you help me
<kuil> morning all
<Tm_T> Guest67338: FYI, you shouldn't ;)
<kuil> a question.. any body else noticed when enabling 'compiz' effects that the number of virtual desktops is limited to 1 ?
<favro> kuil: that is something you set up with ccsm
<kuil> I use kde 3.5.10 with hardy
<favro> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<TRD> hello to all.. how to activate javascript in konqueror 3.5.6
<ActionParsnip> oh god not another
<kuil> ah.. thank!
<kuil> I will try that
<favro> :)
<ActionParsnip> !java | TRD
<ubottu> TRD: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<TRD> i must run java to activate javascript ??
<raza> hello, im using kubuntu 8.04 with kde v4.0.3 , when i do a logoff i get a blank screen, pressing ctrl+alt+del, reboots the machine
<raza> any way to fix this ?
<favro> raza: try hitting ctrl+alt+backspace
<ichat> verry short question befor downloading...  -  the  kde4 remix, is that  with  4.0 or  4.1  d
<raza> favro : ok
<hahahehe> hey guys, im trying to tar up some directory but inside there is this file js.png , it's got a perm of    ?rw-r--r--  , and it breaks up my tarring.  what the hell is,  ?rw-r--r--
<flaccid> raza: there are bugs relating to this. can you go to a tty when it blacks out?
<raza> flaccid : how to get to the tty on black out ?
<ActionParsnip> raza: id make a script to perform "sudo shutdown -h now" until it get resolved
<flaccid> raza: ctrl+alt+f2
<jussi01> raza: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<raza> flaccid : ok, ill try that
<hahahehe> anybody
<hahahehe> wanna help me?
<favro> hahahehe: I would try  sudo chown -Rv you:you /path/to/dir and that should get the permissions right
<ichat> hahahehe:  -   change them to     rw rw  rw   -
<raza> jussi : ok :)
<jussi01> !ask | hahahehe
<ubottu> hahahehe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hahahehe> hey guys, im trying to tar up some directory but inside there is this file js.png , it's got a perm of    ?rw-r--r--  , and it breaks up my tarring.  what the hell is,  ?rw-r--r--
<flaccid> hahahehe: please don't repeat
<hahahehe> favro: so its not my hard drive dying?
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: its the permissios, everyone can read but only owner can write//modify
<favro> hahahehe: I wouldn't think so
<hahahehe> how did ? get in there
<favro> ?
<hahahehe> yea,  when i do ls -l
<hahahehe> i see ?rw-r--r--
<hahahehe> what is that ?
<hahahehe> in the front
<flaccid> hahahehe: if someone knew that would of said. run file js.png and let us know what it says
<hahahehe> strange, i just tried [root@server2 images]# cp js.png js.png2,   and i got   cp: reading `js.png': Invalid argument
<hahahehe> i cant even copy that darn file
<flaccid> so what does file say?
<hahahehe> im now afraid to even delete it
<hahahehe> i dont know what it is
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: why are you loggged in as root?
<hahahehe> its in my wordpress/wp-includes/images folder
 * flaccid waits
<hahahehe> because, im facing some weird apesh1t problem right now
<hahahehe> what do you mean , what does file say?
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: ok try using ./js.png
<flaccid> file ./js.png
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: file is a command
<flaccid> file is a command
<ActionParsnip> echo
<hahahehe> oh
<hahahehe> i dont want to run it either
<hahahehe> it might be something nasty for all i know
<flaccid> you dont run png files
<stdin> have you tried just changing it's permissions?
<hahahehe> yeah
<hahahehe> i tried setting to 644
<hahahehe> same result
<flaccid> hahahehe: ?
<hahahehe> it still has,  that question mark at the front
<flaccid> well considering you won't run that command. the only thing i will suggest is fsck.
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: try man file
<hahahehe> js.png: ERROR: invalid mode 030644
<hahahehe> thats what i got
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: file just tells you what sort of file the data represents
<flaccid> hooray
<hahahehe> =D
<ActionParsnip> hahahehe: how did you get that error?
<hahahehe> i did file js.png
<ScorpKing> hi guys. what's the best kernel to use on ubuntu with a dual core cpu? server or generic?
<stdin> hahahehe: try 'chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r' see if that resets the permissions, if not then I'd agree with flaccid and suggest you run fsck
<hahahehe> well if it is fs problem,    (my fs is RAID 10 fyi),  its not going to corrupt my entire raid is it?
<ActionParsnip> ScorpKing: both are pretty much the same for you
<ScorpKing> ActionParsnip: oh ok. thanks
<hahahehe> stdin, isnt that same as doing chmod 644
<stdin> hahahehe: depends on how chmod is implemented
<Freddy2> hi
<hahahehe> ok i tried, chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r js.png , and it still same thing
<ActionParsnip> hi Freddy2
<Freddy2> i'm logging into my computer, and every time kicker starts it freezes.. keeps showing a window with a title like "File check progress" (source trash://)
<Freddy2> how can i fix this?
<Freddy2> i've tried to remove the contents of ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker but doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Freddy2: id run fschk
<ActionParsnip> fsck*
<stdin> Freddy2: try making sure ~/.local/share/Trash (and subdirectories/files) are owned by you
<Freddy2> ok, let me see
<stdin> running "sudo chown -R $(whoami): ~/.local/share/Trash" will recursively change the ownership to you
<Freddy2> it seems every single file/dir is mine
<flaccid> Freddy2: if still no luck. you could goto konsole and killall kicker and then run kicker and see if you get any more output when it does the trash
<Freddy2> http://phpfi.com/348040
<Freddy2> here it is
<stdin> Freddy2: I guess you need to clear it out manually (or at least the .png files)
<flaccid> they just look like warnings with rendering pngs for it
<Freddy2> hmm what should i clear?
<flaccid> libpng wouldn't be run on the png files in the trash would it
<stdin> it could be, konqueror with preview mode definitely would
<Freddy2> maybe it's failing when trying to render some kicker icons? there are no png files in ~/.local/share
<stdin> Freddy2: if you don't mind clearing your trash, remove the files in  ~/.local/share/Trash/info/ and ~/.local/share/Trash/files. or just move them somewhere else
<stdin> you said you've cleared the kicker configs though?
<Freddy2> yes
<stdin> then that shouldn't be the problem
<Freddy2> right now i've remove the Trash folder, and i've recreated it again (keeping 700 as permissions), but same results
<stdin> have you tried creating another user and seeing if the problem still happens?
<Freddy2> that may be a good idea
<Freddy2> it seems it's something related to compiz-fusion.. even launching kwin --replace at ~/.kde/Autostart i can see the cube
<Freddy2> the other user's session runs fine
<Freddy2> ok, i've found "it".. there was some problem at kickerrc
<Freddy2> i've removed it and has just started fine
<flaccid> some problem?
<flaccid> you removed the whole file or the problem in the file?
<Freddy2> the hole file xD
<Freddy2> *whole
<flaccid> ok
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<denis__> hallo
<flaccid> good evening
<denis__> sorry, wrong room
<amen> hi
<amen> i want to dual boot window xp  and kubuntu on dell vostro 1310. since dell had use some of the hardisk for dell uttilly and pc restore. here it partition scheme that i had think about..50 - window xp(ntsf, 120 - shared data(fat32)
<bazhang> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> amen ^^
<amen> i know how to dual boot
<amen> but i want to if the partition that i want to created is okay..here is my partition..
<amen> 50 GB -window xp, 120Gb - shared data (fat32),20Gb - / ,30Gb- /home and for swap since i had 2 gb ram ,2 X 2gb =4gb swap. ..what do u think about this partition..?
<bazhang> which is installed first amen
<amen> window xp
<amen> i had dual boot before..
<flaccid> sounds alright yeah
<amen> okay...
<flaccid> i'd probably do about the same in that situtation
<amen> should i make the 2 partiton for swap such swap1- 2GB, swap2 - 2GB or only use 1 swap - 4GB..
<amen> the only thing that i can't decide is regarding the partition for swap...
<favro> with 2G of mem you won't swap - I'd make it the same size as mem for suspend/hibernate
<favro> *much
<amen> oic..
<fulvio> buongiorno
<amen> thank your the help...
<favro> !it | fulvio
<ubottu> fulvio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fulvio> thanks
<favro> np :)
<amen> which the best .. kubuntu kde  3 or kbuntu remix kde4?
<abby87> amen: kde4 one has some bugs but looks wise awesome
<abby87> amen: it depends on what you like stability vs novelty
<amen> novelty?
<abby87> amen: btw if you update kde4 one to kde 4.1 it would be quite stable
<amen> oic..
<amen> abby87,if u,what do u prefer?
<abby87> amen: novelty,yes kde 4 differs from overall look and feel that kde 3 desktop provided ...check out some screenshots or videos of kde 4 and u'll understand y i mentioned novelty
<amen> okay..
<abby87> amen: i was and still am a gnome user but i moved to kde for kde 4
<abby87> amen: i prefer kde4 over kde3 , i never liked kde3 that much ...kde4 is a potential mac killer
<abby87> amen: but if you do try kde4 pls update to kde 4.1 asap ..as kde4.1 is way better and stable than kde 4
<Black_Monkey> hi, after recent kernel updates, I can't run X, except using the "failsafe" xorg.conf (nvidia graphics card, beta driver)
<amen> if i install the kde4,if it automatically update to kde4.1?
<abby87> Black_Monkey: u mean u are left with command line only?
<abby87> amen: no
<Dr_willis> Black_Monkey,  try reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<abby87> amen: you have to input this command into the terminal sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Black_Monkey> abby87: well, I can boot into failsafe X
<Black_Monkey> Dr_willis: which packages would that be?
<amen> okay...
<Black_Monkey> I tried running "nvidia-xconfig", as it told me to do when I booted into failsafe, but that didn't do anything
<Dr_willis> Black_Monkey,  depends on the card. and how you installed them befor. nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy, or nvidia-glx-new I think.
<abby87> Black_Monkey: try the command startx from terminal
<amen> thank you..
<Dr_willis> or rerun that restricted-hardware manager tool
<Black_Monkey> Dr_willis: I removed and reinstalled nvidia-glx earlier, didn't do anything
<abby87> amen: ;)
<Black_Monkey> abby87: yeah, that just gives errors and can't run
<abby87> Black_Monkey: can u show post the errors via pastebin?
<abby87> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<abby87> !pastebin | Black_Monkey
<ubottu> Black_Monkey: please see above
<abby87> Black_Monkey: what i think is that you installed the driver for a wrong kernel
<Black_Monkey> abby87: ah, I've forgotten, which is the file it posts errors to?
<Black_Monkey> it was something like Xorg.log, but I can't remember where
<wolf_> hi
<wolf_> i installed hardy heron on my machine
<abby87> Black_Monkey: not sure but check      cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abby87> wolf_: hi
<Black_Monkey> ah, that's the one, thanks
<wolf_> but activating fglrx kills x, it wont start, i use a x700 sapphire pro
<wolf_> i got a message in kde to activate the restricted driver
<abby87> wolf_: yes what happened after u activated it?
<wolf_> what to do, i need acceleration for videos and mydesktoip environment
<abby87> wolf_: did the xserver crash?
<wolf_> abby87: xwanted to resatrt but it couldnt, so i booted in recovery mode and  repaired x with the menu
<abby87> wolf_: tried reinstalling the drivers?
<hipsterical> troubles with xorg ?
<wolf_> abby87: no, i think the same would happen when i use the restricted-drivers manager again
<wolf_> hipsterical: yep
<wolf_> dont know if it is my ATI radeon sapphire x700 pro
<hipsterical> maybe after upgrade the new kernel doesnt work with nvidia drivers? same 4 me
<wolf_> hipsterical: no ati
<hipsterical> i had to step back to the older kernel
<hipsterical> ah, ok
<flaccid> you need to reinstall the nvidia driver after upgrading the kernel otherwise it won't match
<abby87> wolf_: hipsterical: have u installed kernel headers?
<hipsterical> yep
<Black_Monkey> abby87: it looks like Xorg.0.log is from this failsafe boot - would it be Xorg.0.log.old, which ends in "Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting"
<wolf_> abby87: i have a non-modified default installation only made a cross in the hardware manager of kde for the ati driver
<abby87> Black_Monkey: hmm wait a sec
<hipsterical> btw it's not the 1srt time that a kernel upgrade fucks up nvidia.
<abby87> Black_Monkey: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/caught-signal-11.-server-aborting-256896/
<wolf_> hipsterical: i never had this with nvidia
<hipsterical> wolf: just 2 talk, maybe others have
<abby87> wolf_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abby87> abby87: specify driverset to vesa
<flaccid> !language | hipsterical
<ubottu> hipsterical: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abby87> sorry wolf_:specify driverset to vesa
<wolf_> abby87: so no reconfigure? and where to specify the driver set, but with vesa i have no acceleration?
<flaccid> wolf_: if you want nvidia then reinstall the packages
<abby87> wolf_: try reinstalling them for the kernel
<wolf_> flaccid: ati, there is no need for 3d but 2d would be neccasssery
<wolf_> abby87: how?
<flaccid> wolf_: sorry you are on ati?
<flaccid> the ati open source driver has 3d support too
<wolf_> flaccid: yep, since i use linux only ati is worrying for me :/
<abby87> wolf_: first remove them sudo aptitude remove
<flaccid> im on ati too :)
<wolf_> flaccid: ok and why wants ubuntu me to install fglrx
<abby87> wolf_: then install em sudo aptitude install
<wolf_> abby87: yes but which packages?
<flaccid> wolf_: because its an option. if X doesn't start with a driver, best to goto a tty and check the log to see why
<abby87> wolf_: flaccid might help you with that one... nvidia here
<flaccid> log will always show why X doesn't start basically
<wolf_> flaccid: i paste you the log
<flaccid> np
<abby87> flaccid: wolf_: btw how is ati performance in gaming as compared to nvidia?
<abby87> sorry for being off topic
<flaccid> average. nvidia is definately better however in the lastest nvidia drivers there is some performance bugs but yeah
<wolf_> abby87: dont know, nvidia is great, with ati i never got good results under opensuse 10 a kernel panic... with nvidia gt6600 i have no problems
<abby87> flaccid: i use kde4 and the nvidia drivers perform below par
<Black_Monkey> abby87: I tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" like it said on that link, but it just gave a load of keyboard options, and then restarting X after gave the same result
<abby87> flaccid: even for 8600gt .
<flaccid> abby87: yeah that is something that the plasma devs and others discovered and its the driver for sure
<wolf_> and i was playing only counterstrike 1.6 with opensuse, suse is crap for me
<flaccid> abby87: yeah for all chips
<abby87> wolf_: worst thing on suse is yast
<flaccid> you need the -phigh option with dpkg-reconfigure to skip all the extra stuff, Black_Monkey
<acemo> I have installed my boot stuff on my 2nd hard disk by accident. grub self is on my 1st hard disk. how can i get the boot stuff to get on the first disk too?
<flaccid> acemo: if the mbr is fine you can just copy /boot over
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: oh ok, well I went through the extra stuff anyway, and still nothing
<wolf_> abby87: i hate the whole system i couldnt even compile something because the gcc version was strange dunno if it has changed but suse has died for me
<Black_Monkey> when trying to run X, it says "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<Dr_willis> or just leave it  where /boot is at..
<wolf_> flaccid: abby87 *.0.log http://pastebin.com/m3e5fdf9a
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: pastebin the whole log. the warnings and errors above that are the problem for no screens found...
<acemo> flaccid: i think the mbr is wrong, /boot/grub is on the 1st disk but atm in the bios i have to say boot from the 2nd disk, wich then loads the grub from the 1st disk or it just wont boot at all
<abby87> wolf_: i never went past installing suse...it screwed my mbr once i remember :(
<abby87> acemo: reinstalling grub 'might' solve the prob
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/m7500cc14
<flaccid> !fixgrub | acemo
<ubottu> acemo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolf_> abby87: bad... also what i remember is taht the perfomance was bad, windoze booted faster....here the *.10.loghttp://pastebin.com/m4e9e83
<ibilicki> Hi guys, maybe a strange question but: I am making a party. What program would you use to play music? Something that has powerful media library capabilities (search, etc..)
<wolf_> http://pastebin.com/m4e9e83
<abby87> actually there is a separate kubuntu-kde4 channel ...i dont see the purpose coz most ppl with kde 4 come here
<Dr_willis> i dont worry about boot times much when i get 3+ month of uptime btweeen reboots. :)
<wolf_> ibilicki: under kde amarok is nice
<abby87> ibilicki: amarok ftw !!!!
<wolf_> it also detects ipods etc
<ibilicki> wolf_: I am trying it out now... but I can't get the collection to display properly, in the directory order... foobar2000 has it, for example
<abby87> ibilicki: amarok which version?
<ibilicki> wolf_: also, it's complicated to do anything but a simple search in Amarok...
<ibilicki> amarok 1.4.9
<abby87> ibilicki: i guess there is no better player than amarok at the moment ..for linux i mean
<abby87> ibilicki: amarok beta 1 is out and for help on the same pls goto #amarok
<flaccid> wolf_: whats the problem with this X
<abby87> wolf_: i mean i play gears of war on my windows xp and when i boot to kde 4 i get damn slow graphics ...i feel cheated ..
<wolf_> flaccid: i have a ati card, a default hardy installation and want a driver to get more speed for videos and a 2d windowmanager (kde)
<ibilicki> abby87: that channel seems deserted :)
<flaccid> wolf_: then try fglrx
<wolf_> abby87: hm so the ubuntu driver is doing good for me, perhaps your card isnt supported 100%?
<wolf_> flaccid: when i activate it x wont start anymore till i repair it with the recovery boot
<abby87> ibilicki: i am in it ppl surely help there
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: pastebin your xorg.conf and lscpci | grep VGA
<flaccid> wolf_: what is the error in the Xorg.0.log when you do that?
<wolf_> dont know i pasted it http://pastebin.com/m3e5fdf9a
<yeniklasor> When I play full screen flash videos on firefox, it is using all system resources and video is not playing with a good fps. How can I solve this issue?
<Dr_willis> 'flash is an issue'
<Dr_willis> :)
<abby87> yeniklasor: wic graphic card?
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: well I'm using the failsafe one atm, but this is the xorg.conf that won't run: http://pastebin.com/m3859d91a
<yeniklasor> nvidia 9600 gt
<abby87> yeniklasor: are u using propreitary drivers and kde 4?
<yeniklasor> abby87 : I'm using kde3 and nvidia drivers
<Black_Monkey> and the second command gives "00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)"
<abby87> yeniklasor: try updating ur flash plugin
<yeniklasor> its latest 9
<yeniklasor> also I tried flash player 10
<yeniklasor> It has same issue on my computer
<acemo> theres a linux version of flash 10 already? ~goes installing~
<Dr_willis> I go to web sites taht tell me to update to the latest... and i am using 10 beta.. :) heh
<Dr_willis> silly sites
<Dr_willis> and they still tell me to update
<Dr_willis> cbs.com dosent work right with firefox under windows or linux any more for me since the site had some updates a few weeks ago
<acemo> heard flash 10 will be able to use the gpu, so alot less heavy on the cpu :)
<wolf_> flaccid: you got it?
<Dr_willis> what next. the "Flash OS" ?  :)
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: quite confused because your xorg.conf uses nvidia and the log uses nv. show the log when trying nvidia or reinstall the nvidia as the driver probably doesn't match current kernel
<Lord_Drachenblut> acemo: but will that be so under linux
<abby87> Dr_willis: maybe ya...but it wont crash like windows
<acemo> Lord_Drachenblut: i hope so
<yeniklasor> abby87 : Can you play full screen flash videos?
<flaccid> wolf_: um yeah like i said use restricted driver to try to get better performance
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: oh, well I guess running with failsafe uses nv, so that overwrote the log? :/
<Lord_Drachenblut> Dr_willis: have you tried adding the user agent switcher to firefox?
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: yes
<abby87> yeniklasor: yes i can but i cant seem to get ur prob
<abby87> yeniklasor: are u using restricted drivers?
<flaccid> and failsafe from kdm has nothing to do with the driver. the driver is already loaded.
<Dr_willis> Lord_Drachenblut,  not tried that. I did notice the flash site does work with opera under linux and windows. (well at least under windows) I need to check that again under linux
<wolf_> flaccid: but with fglrx x doenst start anymore? whats with this ati driver, how to get this working?
<yeniklasor> abby87 : Nvidia's drivers at www.nvidia.com
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: I can't get to kdm, it was copying xorg.conf.failsafe into the place of xorg.conf
<flaccid> wolf_: radeon is the ati driver, same thing. and if fglrx doesn't start anymore we need to look at the log when it doesn't start with fglrx in the xorg.conf...
<abby87> yeniklasor: hmm
<Lord_Drachenblut> acemo: I hope your right but if it does happen I lay odds it will probably only happen with nvidia and ati drivers
<abby87> yeniklasor: try #flash
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: what you need to do is enable the failsafe driver and then when X fails to start goto a tty and check the log to see the problem. checking the log with another driver etc. won't help
<Lord_Drachenblut> Dr_willis: if you try that and it works can you let me know?
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: sorry i mean enable the restricted driver then log at the log in a tty when it fails
<acemo> Lord_Drachenblut: thats fine.. if your willing to use propiertry flash, why not propiertry drivers too? ^^
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: ok, just a sec
<wolf_> flaccid: here the xorg.0.log some days ago when x failed to start http://pastebin.com/m46147f80
<[ifrog]> !find libgnutls.so.13
<ubottu> File libgnutls.so.13 found in libgnutls13, libgnutls13-dbg
<abby87> !kde4.1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.1
<abby87> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lord_Drachenblut> acemo: true that it's just would be nice if it worked on more than the propeitary drivers.  and I still hope that the gnu flash will work out sometime
<placinta> Hello. Can I get here some help a with sound issue?
<flaccid> wolf_: that one looks like fglrx doesn't like your monitor or the modes set in the xorg.conf
<wolf_> flaccid: my xorg.conf is now default, no entry default monitor etc...
<flaccid> default is not restricted, so its not the same
<acemo> Lord_Drachenblut: i think it doesn't matters if its propeitary drivers or open source as long as they have the functionality it needs
<acemo> brb
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/m2b560369
<wolf_> flaccid, so i should activate fglrx and see what happens?
<placinta> Ever since I upgraded from Kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 my sound dissapeared. I tried deleting pulseaudio, running only with alsa, didn't works, I reinstalled all of them, still no effect. Does anyone have a clue what it could be?
<Cabs> help i am on kubuntu, i also have gnome ubuntu studio and xfce so i have all the packages from those two, my friend is a photographer and i installed *buntu in his computer but apparently he's having trouble reading some dvds, opening some cds and opening raw files, he has some photo work he's gotto work on for tuesday so i need help
<flaccid> wolf_: yeah. the best way to work it out is have the xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log pastebinned when it fails to start X to see whats going on. the errors i've seen so far tonight i don't know about
<ibilicki> what does a "Full Upgrade" do in Adept?
<wolf_> flaccid: ok i give you a fresh failed xorg.conf and xorg.log
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: yeah yours is a hard crash. i would try installing the lastest from nvidia and failing that the beta drivers
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: using this? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12.html
<flaccid> if thats the latest Black_Monkey then yeah
<Black_Monkey> kk thanks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> i was expecting some simple video problems tonight. the errors shown so far are new to me
<Cabs> what's a good program to open and edit raw files?
<flaccid> Cabs: what kind of raw file?
<Cabs> photography
<Cabs> image files
<flaccid> ah the panasonic format, one sec
<Cabs> he's having trouble mounting some cds withbackups of his photos which he had burned before i installed ubuntu on his pc when it was windows
<Cabs> like one of his cds just won't mount and the other will and then when you go through the folders, it's all empty
<Cabs> the files that aren't suposed to be there don't show up
<flaccid> Cabs: seems to be a pretty closed up format: http://www.cybercom.net/~dcoffin/dcraw/#i18n
<flaccid> i guess they are gone
<Cabs> how do you mean?
<Cabs> how do i go about it then?
<Dr_willis> raw type 'image' files?
<flaccid> well i can help with the mount problem but otherwise thats about it
<Dr_willis> you could try 'dd'ing the cd to a iso file and trying to mount it.
<flaccid> yes, its not a standard at all
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: installed the latest driver, and now I can hear the kde log in sound, it's probably booting ok... but the screen flashes "out of range"
<wolf_> flaccid: ok it seems to work dunno whsy, how to see if 3d works?
<wolf_> or which driver is used
<Cabs> i've heard that bibble is able to read the raw files but apparently it wasn't
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: likely a monitor or monitor config problem in xorg.conf . please pastebin xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log of this current session
<Dr_willis> could be theres a dozen variants of raw files. :) not ever used them
<wolf_> flaccid: in the xorg.conf fglrx ist listened
<flaccid> wolf_: fglrxgears or glxgears
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: of this current session? with the failsafe xorg.conf that loads?
<flaccid> wolf_: i mean fgl_glxgears and glxgears
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: well im a bit confused. its like your monitor doesn't like the mode, so pastebin both files before killing X...
<Cabs> Cabs: from that page it says i have to download and install some package right? that guy's program, can i get that program from the repositories?
<flaccid> the current xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<Cabs> flaccid: from that page it says i have to download and install some package right? that guy's program, can i get that program from the repositories?
<Dr_willis> ive noticed with dvi monitors - X is much smarter now about using the right modes. :) Hurry for progress.
<Black_Monkey> http://pastebin.com/m5189a7df <- the xorg.conf.failsafe
<flaccid> Cabs: i couldn't see it there
<Dr_willis> Cabs,  if the program is in the repositories.. yes..  if not.. then you have to find a .deb or the source
<Cabs> i've never installed a program not doing sudo
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: we are not using that but are we nor care about it?
<Cabs> Dr_willis: is the program he talks about in that page linked to?
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: [22:35] <flaccid> the current xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<Black_Monkey> http://pastebin.com/m27e5e8d2 <- Xorg.0.log
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: sorry?
<Dr_willis> Cabs,  i dident see any link, or program mentioned.. what program? Im not even sure of the actual problem/question.
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: we are we using the failsafe/vesa xorg.conf? what are you trying to achieve?
<Dr_willis> Plus i gotta go to the dentist in a few min. :(
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: why?
<Cabs> http://www.cybercom.net/~dcoffin/dcraw/#i18n
<Denise> Dr willis u are evrywhere
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: right now, I'm using xorg.conf.failsafe, as when I use the normal xorg.conf, the screen won't work
<Dr_willis> Denise,  i run around a lot. :)
<Denise> yep
<Denise> u r a brain
<Denise> ur teeth are good?
<Cabs> Dr_willis: where it says dcraw under my code
<Cabs> "My code"
<logan> bande de nouille
<nick_> how do I tell what version of X11 I'm running?  Im setting up some software and its giving me a "At least the following dependencies are missing:    X11 >=1.4.1"
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: yes and this is not going to diagnose or fix anything. what i asked is to install the latest drivers and run them, when it fails check the log to see if you have the same error and if so try nvidia beta drivers. showing me a vesa log is pointless.
<Dr_willis> !find dcraw
<Denise> logan tu es mechant
<ubottu> Found: dcraw, libkdcraw-dev, libkdcraw3, gimp-dcraw
<Black_Monkey> ah ok
<Dr_willis> Cabs,  seems its in the repo :)
<Dr_willis> Cabs,  and a gimp add on also.
<Cabs> ok so what do i have to do
<Cabs> i really sorry i'm a beginner with ubuntu myself
<logan> Denise no
<logan> xd
<Cabs> how do i install the decoder
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: well it's not the same as before, I don't get the error, it's booting. however, the "out of range" comes up on the screen, so I can't see anything
<flaccid> Cabs: hmm there you go it is in the repos so sweet
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: this is why you press ctrl+alt+f2 and login to see the log
<Cabs> flaccid: so what do i have to do?
<Dr_willis> You may want to work on backing up the image files to  somewhere.. then worry about editing them...
<Black_Monkey> ok
<Cabs> Dr_willis: the files are already backed up, they're in cds
<flaccid> Cabs: install it and run it i guess. i've never used it
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install dcraw gimp-dcraw  gimp, and run gimp and have a blast....
<flaccid> the gimp plugin would be good too...
<Dr_willis> or use wine and some of the other tools he has on that site..  :)
<logan> how do install one site of x ?
<Dr_willis> I use wine and 'irfanview' all the time
<Cabs> Dr_willis: thankyou, however there's only *buntu on this partition
<Cabs> wine?
<Dr_willis> Cabs,  so? You dont need a windows install to run wine/windows apps.
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Cabs> sudo aptitude install wine?
<logan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> wine lets you run (some) windows apps. :) its a handy thing to learn about
<Cabs> ok i am downloading it
<Cabs> it finished downloading the dcraw gimp-dcraw thing
<Cabs> Dr_willis: do you know if wine will let my friend use photoshop?
<Cabs> it just finished installing
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: ok, it gives this Xorg.0.log - http://pastebin.com/m558965c
<EagleScreen> hi
<Black_Monkey> with this xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/m5105f610
<Havoc][> have someone ever tried the vmware sdk?
<Cabs> Dr_willis: i just stuck in a cd of his backups which is suposed to have some important pics for his exhibit, it's saying: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog try dmesg try dmesg| tail or so
<Cabs> flaccid:
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: doesn't help. its using the nv driver with no device specified. you have to install the lastest nvidia driver from nvidia and use that and failing that try the beta driver. its using the nv open driver atm and it doesn't like it thus errors like (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<flaccid> Cabs: goto disks & filesystems in system settings and see if you can get it to mount there
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: oh. well I just installed the latest driver, how do I make it use it?
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: Driver "nvidia" in section Device
<Black_Monkey> thanks
<Cabs> flaccid: it shows the file partitions, at the very bottom it has: Burner dvd-ram uj-85OS /media0/cdrom auto /dev/scd0 disabled
<Cabs> filesystem's partitions and*
<Black_Monkey> flaccid: fixed, thank you very much :-)
<Cabs> flaccid: what does that mean? do i right click on it and then modify?
<flaccid> Black_Monkey: coolio have fun then :)
<flaccid> Cabs: if you have the cd plugged in, try to click enable
<Cabs> flaccid: did that but nothing happened, it seems like disabled is just a properties type description on the same line
<flaccid> not sure what the problem is then sorry
<Cabs> matter of fact
<Cabs> the button with enable
<Cabs> is in gray, it gives not such option
<Jampiter> Hi
<flaccid> so when you put the cd in you don't get a prompt from hal to open it?
<Jampiter> I have a quick question:
<Cabs> i get a prompt to open it
<Cabs> then when it loads the window
<Jampiter> How do I get the wireless to work on Kubuntu? (noob :p )
<Cabs> it's blank, as in...nothing shows and there's a popup beneath that says what i described to dr willis flaccid
<flaccid> Cabs: sorry what was the thing you described
<Cabs> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog try dmesg try dmesg| tail or so
<flaccid> Cabs: pastebin dmesg please
<Cabs> type dmesg into a terminal and paste the output for the command dmesg?
<flaccid> !pastebin | Cabs
<ubottu> Cabs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cabs> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41228/
<evilmachine> hi. can anyone help me setting up my HSDPA web n walk compact III card (GT MAX) for use with kubuntu?
<Jampiter> How do I get my Belkin wireless to work?
<flaccid> Jampiter: throw it out the window.
<flaccid> Jampiter: what kind of wireless are you talking about?
<Jampiter> Belkin 54G
<Jampiter> I think it's an RT2570 or RT2500
<flaccid> what is the problem
<Jampiter> ..
<Jampiter> Whoops
<Jampiter> I've just installed Kubuntu and I don't know how to set up the Wifi
<flaccid> Jampiter: if you want to connect to a wireless network, there is a systray icon which you right click called knetworkmanager
<Jampiter> Are the drivers alrealdy installed?
<flaccid> no idea
<Jampiter> Ok
<Cabs> flaccid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213696 what do ido to go around this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213696 in linux "Ubuntu Can't Mount LiveFS CDs Burned on Vista" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Jampiter> For some reason it's not letting me log in with my username and pass I gave it in the install
<flaccid> Cabs: no idea
<Jampiter> Oh, it's working now :p Thanks
<flaccid> cool
<Jampiter> How do I get KDE4? Is it included or will I have to Download it?
<flaccid> !kde4 | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<flaccid> np
<Cabs> flaccid: from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213696 someone wrote: Using kernel version 2.6.26-3-generic from Intrepid Ibex I was able to successfully mount a LiveFS formatted CD (by Windows Vista) with it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213696 in linux "Ubuntu Can't Mount LiveFS CDs Burned on Vista" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Cabs> how do i do that?
<flaccid> !intrepid | Cabs
<ubottu> Cabs: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Cabs> flaccid: so i upgrade to intrepid ibex?
<flaccid> sure can
<Cabs> how do i do that?
<Cabs> is there a way to just get the kernel new version
<flaccid> Cabs: #ubuntu+1 for support. you basically change 'hardy' to 'intrepid' your sources.list and then upgrade
<acemo> is it normal for strigi to use alot of hard disk space?
<Cabs> flaccid: how do i open the sources.list file?
<Manyfold> hello i have problems to get dns name resolution with freebsd running in virtual box
<flaccid> Cabs: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<acemo> cabs: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> acemo: sudo is not for gui apps
<acemo> flaccid: it works :)
<acemo> never had any problems with it
<flaccid> one day you might
<acemo> i hope so
<Cabs> flaccid: so i only substitute "hardy" for intrepid everywhere and save?
<flaccid> Cabs: yep
<acemo> because so far, i just see kdesudo as being pointless
<jpds> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<miguel> hola
<HS^> so i just download kubuntu.............
<miguel> necesito ayuda
<HS^> and it comes not with kde 4.1
<HS^> why
<acemo> !es | miguel
<ubottu> miguel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dragnslcr> Because you have to install it
<Dragnslcr> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<HS^> yes so i downloaded for nothing
<HS^> kubuntu
<HS^> ...........
<acemo> HS^: did you get the kde 3.5 or kde 4.0 disk?
<HS^> 4
<HS^> i thought it contained kde 4.1
<HS^> i wanted to test that\
<flaccid> !enter | HS^
<ubottu> HS^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> HS^: your thought was unfortunately incorrect
<HS^> it says experimental and development version of kubuntu............ well then i expect kde 4.1
<flaccid> a lot of people have unrealistic expectations
<HS^> with big banners on kubuntu site screaming KDE 4.1
<acemo> it contains 4.0 since that was the stable version when 8.04 came out. you can update to 4.1 tough :)
<flaccid> indeed
<HS^> yes its given them by other people
<Manyfold> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Cabs> flaccid: here http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d28576be5 is that right?  and if so what do i do next?
<acemo> HS^: what is given who by other people?
<flaccid> Cabs: well i can't say if all the repos are valid with intrepid, yet but it would be sudo apt-get update && sudo dist-upgrade but you really should join #ubuntu+1 for support
<HS^> that kubuntu contains kde 4.1,  given by the people that made kubuntu's website
<flaccid> i don't read that HS^
<HS^> ?
<acemo> HS^: if you did click on the big banner saying kde 4.1, you could have seen that its there to upgrade to
<flaccid> HS^: this is the support channel. is there something about kubuntu we can help you with?
<HS^> yea fix your site and make it clear that it does contain kde 4.0.3
<Dragnslcr> HS^- I assume you've already been to the link that I gave you?
<HS^> so that saves people a lot of time
<HS^> no
<flaccid> HS^: it looks clear to me
<Dragnslcr> HS^- maybe you should look at it before you continue to complain and make a fool of yourself
<acemo> HS^: when you go to the download page it clearly says kde 4, not kde 4.1
<acemo> Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix - Featuring the cutting edge KDE 4 with community support only
<HS^> cutting edge kde 4 is at LEAST kde 4.1
<acemo> HS^: at the time that kubuntu 8.04 came out kde 4.0 was pretty much the cutting edge
<flaccid> HS^: says what? it has to do with the release cycle. this is normal is sdc.
<HS^> how am i supposed to know when 8.04 came out
<HS^> website doesnt tell me/
<acemo> the 8 stands for 2008
<acemo> the 04 stands for the 4th month
<HS^> ah
<jussi01> HS^: 1. this is not up for discussion here. 2. if you need support to get the latest "cutting edge" kde 4.1, please go to #kubuntu-kde4
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Quick Q again
<jussi01> go ahead :)
<Jampiter> I've just started KDE3 for the first time and the resolution is 800x600
<Jampiter> So everything is unusably large
<flaccid> Jampiter: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf while in this session
<Jampiter> How do I increase it? The slider in the system settings only goes up to 800x600
<Jampiter> ....?
<Jampiter> I'm not using the Kubuntu computer
<Jampiter> because everything is enormously big and unusable
<flaccid> best to check log first as this is a common issue
<jussi01> Jampiter: which grafics card you have?
<Jampiter> A prehistoric Voodoo 4
<Jampiter> It's an old PC
<jussi01> thats ati yeah?
<Jampiter> Don't think so
 * jussi01 looks
<Jampiter> I don't know what it is
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<bonaldo2000> Is there any subpixel smoothing option in kubuntu?
<bonaldo2000> I cant seem to find it...
<jussi01> Jampiter: try this: (from the botI)
<jussi01> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jampiter> Cheers :D
<Dragnslcr> It's a 3dfx
<jussi01> yeah, I noticed
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't be surprised if there aren't any drivers in the repositories for it
<jussi01> the drier seems to be open, so should be in ubuntu...
<flaccid> log will tell
<Dragnslcr> Wow, guess I was wrong
<Dragnslcr> !info libglide3
<ubottu> libglide3 (source: glide): graphics library for 3Dfx Voodoo based cards - shared libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2002.04.10-15ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 330 kB, installed size 840 kB (Only available for i386 alpha ia64 amd64)
<Jampiter> So.. I install that?
<Dragnslcr> I think so
<favro> the 386 ketrnel is needed
<favro> *kernel even
<favro> (Only available for i386 alpha ia64 amd64)
<Jampiter> I don't know what  you mean
<Jampiter> I'm a noob at this :p
<Forke> Uups
<ibilicki> join #amarok
<sam__> hi, i have an ADSL modem using PPPoE
<sam__> how do i automatically make it dialup to the ISP?
<Jampiter> Ok, got the driver now
<Jampiter> How do I make it work?
<wishie> i followed some howto, on where to set KDEWM to my compiz startup script.. now i want to revert the change, but cant remember where i specified it..
<wishie> where is KDEWM usually defined ?
<favro> Jampiter: from ubottu's post above you need to have the i386 kernel to make it work - sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-19-386
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<frybye> hi - as I connected a usb-sb-card reader I get a fault report that mount-point /media/disk does not exist.."" - what should i do exactly to correct this?
<favro> frybye: sudo mkdir -v /media/disk  in konsole
<frybye> thanks favro - should I safely remove the reader first...??
<favro> yep
<frybye> favro - thanks that seems to have done it.. what does the " -v" do???
<wolf_> i wnated to start simple-ccsm
<favro> frybye: gives feedback in the terminal
<wolf_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<wolf_>   File "/usr/bin/simple-ccsm", line 28, in <module>
<wolf_>     import gtk.glade as glade
<wolf_> ImportError: No module named glade
<wolf_> but it doesnt work
<wolf_> :/
<wolf_> using hardy
<bazhang> !enter | wolf_
<dr17> hello
<ubottu> wolf_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jampiter> Ok, installed the i386 kernel
<wolf_> ok
<Jampiter> Now what do I do?
<favro> Jampiter: reboot into that kernel :)
<Jampiter> Ok :) Thanks
<dr17> I am having a strange problem with nvidia proprietary drivers. In the Hardware Drivers window it says "No Proprietary Drivers are in use on your system" and yet allows me to check "nvidia-new" to enable it. But when I do nothing happens.
<Jampiter> Ok rebooting now
<Jampiter> It's booting now :D
 * Jampiter is surprised at the quickness of booting!
<Jampiter> Hmm... slider still only goes up to 800x600
<favro> Jampiter: what does /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like now?
<favro> !paste | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jampiter> Hang on a sec - the internet's broke on it
<favro> Jampiter: it is an old card - can it go above 800x600?
<Jampiter> It could with Damn Small Linux
<favro> ok
<Jampiter> It went higher than my moniter could :p
<favro> hehe
<wolf_> no one can help why simple-ccsm doenst start?=
<favro> wolf_: tried the full ccsm? - I haven't used simple-ccsm
<wolf_> favro: simple-ccsm doenst start because it cant find a "glade" module, i only want to implent emerald as window decorator
<favro> wolf_: try alt+F2 then type   emerald --replace
<favro> Jampiter: "<Jampiter> Hang on a sec - the internet's broke on it" - how did you get the new kernel?
<Jampiter> It only broke after I restarted
<Jampiter> It's a rather sketchy wireless network
<favro> k :)
 * Jampiter goes to the wireless box and turns it off and on again - brb
<wolf_> favro: ok works, but how to change the skin or theme of emerald., i isnatlled the emerald package and i have only this config tool, but i cant apply, why have i to apply with a terminal ?
<favro> wolf_: emerald comes with a theme manager - should be in your menu
<wolf_> favro: ok when i change in the theme manager somehting it works only when i first type emerald -- replace
<Gekone> Hi all.
<Gekone> I've try to stop kde4, but i've an error: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/IrcLineeGuida
<Gekone> can i do?
<favro> wolf_: try double clicking the theme in emerald theme manager
<wolf_> favro ok works thx
<favro> :)
<wolf_> favro but why does simple-ccsm not satart?
<favro> wolf_: I don't know about glade and kde together...
<favro> wolf_: there might be kde/compiz guides on the net
<Gekone> i've must stop kde4 for installer nvidia's driver
<Gekone> bye bye
<wolf_>   File "/usr/bin/simple-ccsm", line 28, in <module>
<wolf_>     import gtk.glade as glade
<wolf_> ImportError: No module named glade
<wolf_> it seems to be a kde bug simple-ccsm doesnt find glade
<wolf_> i only use default repositories
<wolf_> just installed ccsm
<favro> wolf_: it is a better option :)
<wolf_> favro: waht? asking in irc?
<Jampiter_> Argh now my wireless LAN isn't working
<favro> no ccsm vs simple-ccsm
<emiliafaneite> hello
<sfi> Hi
 * Jampiter_ gives up for now
<Jampiter_> Thanks for your help
<favro> Jampiter: might be your router
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<denis> retour
<favro> denis: type  /j #kubuntu-de
<ghostcube> :D
<denis> retour is not German ;-)
<denis> I am already there, thank you
<favro> k
<starenka> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<starenka> any clues how to list available wireless' in konsole?
<favro> ifconfig
<starenka> it shows cards not hotspots, right?
<wolf_> favro: ok works now i had to install python-glade2, but should be a bug that it is not a dependencie of ccsm
<favro> starenka: yeh - it shows cards
 * Dr_willis is back from the Dentist. :B) 
<starenka> favro: iwlist ;)
<favro> ahhh
<starenka> can i grep "more terms" (without regexp)? f.e  cat asdsadsad | grep apple  milk  coconut
<Artful> I want to know if it's just me who has this problem.  the columns in adept do not sort when u click the column bar
<Dr_willis> starenka,  you mean 'apple or milk' or 'apple AND milk' ?
<starenka> or
<starenka> but you can also hint me the and thing
<starenka> well i can do it with regexp, but just wanna know more simple solution
<Dr_willis> it would be a rather simple regrexp i thought.   not sure i rember it however.. :)
<Dr_willis> [apple|milk] ?
<starenka> yep, but dunno how it handles new lines, etc
<starenka> gonna read man, then
<starenka> so i cant grep it without regexp?
<Dr_willis> grep dosent handle newlines.. its reads each line.. prints outones that matches a pattern
<starenka> kool
<Dr_willis> i belive thats what my 'using grep book' said. ;)
<starenka> Dr_willis: thanx
<Dr_willis> some tools you just have to mess with to learn how they work
<Denise> how u can know so many things
<Dr_willis> regrexps is one of those things thats worth LEARNING.
<Dr_willis> read, read, read, read.... and reread
<Dr_willis> "_
<sebastian_> how do i install a Deb package? i tried to press it but then the ark starts and nothing shows, and i tried to open in with the terminal and i tried with sudo and all, but it dont work. so how do i install it?
<Dr_willis> I got a whole shelf full of the Orieally books on linux topics.
<Dr_willis> 'buy old/clearance/used linux books.. put bookshelf in basement bathroom. eat lots of fiber... read'
<Denise> yes but u need experience too
<Dr_willis> With out the reading.. you aint goign to get much experience.
<Denise> yes
<Denise> I know
<Dr_willis> and you read.. so you rember where to look when you do need to go back to look somthing up.
<luiz> Alguem do brasil por aqui ?
<arty_> hi all can someone help  I have Wine and I need install photoshop CS3 but dont work if I click on setup.exe there is loading in wine butnothing happend
<sebastian_> it works now :)
<Dr_willis> I got the "Orealy USing reg. expressions' book somewhere in here. :)
<arty_> sebastian_: how
<Denise> Orealy?
<Fieldy> arty_: unfortunately cs3 isn't known to work well, or at all, in wine, as their appdb page says (last i checked anyway)
<Dr_willis> O'Riealy or whatever its spelt
<Denise> ok
<arty_> Fieldy: so there dont work :(
<Denise> so u are a champion of linux
<Fieldy> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584 is the page
<Dr_willis> I just read a lot.
<arty_> Fieldy: thx
<Denise> do you know windows as well?
<Dr_willis> It pays to check out the  Bargin Bins at the books tores
<Denise> hum
<Denise> good to know
<Dr_willis> whats to 'know' well about windows.. :) where they hid this setting or that,, or how to work around this or that annoyance.
<Dr_willis> I Learned more about computers and networking and stuff by learning linux.. then i EVER would learn by using windows
<Fieldy> arty_: i fought with that for a long time and ended up installing XP in virtualbox. didn't have a choice really. wish i had better news.
<boggystudios> After installing the official nvidia kernal module the scroll feature on the side of my track pad doesn't work any more.  What controlls that?
<Denise> so i do good to want to learn about linux
<starenka> Dr_willis: i know how to handle regexps... ;)  imo [apple|milk] is bad... i'd ratehr use egrep "apple|milk"
<arty_> Fieldy: so the best way is instal xp on vmware and work there?
<Dr_willis> I tend to use perl.  some programs may need the [] in there   i forget the details.
<Dr_willis> I just rember that some programs have different regrexp flavors. :P
<starenka> Dr_willis: [ in general means mean class = any of these charaxcters - so no use when using word or word, am i right ? :)
<Dr_willis> starenka,  id have to try it and see.  I just rember the  [a|b] examples
<arty_> I have vmwre but in windows if which I have install there I cant have 1280x800 they said som x11 can support
<starenka> Dr_willis: [a|b] will show only expression having a or b in
<starenka> Dr_willis: more precisely, only "a" or "b"
<Dr_willis> starenka,  if you say so.  Im lucky to rember how to do a global replacement for a pattern in vi, without checking my vi book. :)
<starenka> Dr_willis: nvrmnd, thx for the line hint - it was the trick. you made my day :))
<Dr_willis> its hard to rember things you only do a few times a year. :)
<starenka> tell me :))
<Dr_willis> but i rember where the BOOK is at on the topic!
<starenka> hehehe. most important
<Dr_willis> Right above my.. err... 'reading chair'
<starenka> :))
<arty_> someone help with vmware
<starenka> wup
<starenka> arty_: wup?
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> I have another problem
<Jampiter> All of a sudden my wireless LAN isn't being detected by KWirelessManager
<arty_> starenka: vsak vies aj po slovensky alebo cesky ne
<Jampiter> It worked perfectly before but now it won't even see the network
<Jampiter> It's not a network problem, as this computer works fine
<starenka> arty_: yes, but this is english channel...
<fujisan> can anyone help me please
<Jampiter> The light on the adaptop isn't flashing like it should
<fujisan> i want to know how i can increase performance on kubuntu with kde4?
<fujisan> my system is 4 years old
<fujisan> and it runs so-so
<fujisan> i expected more from linux :(
<Jampiter> Any ideas anyone?
<fujisan> even server 2008 runs better than this
<bazhang> fujisan, how much ram
<fujisan> 1500 mb
<bazhang> with compiz or not fujisan
<fujisan> desktop effects are enabled yes
<bazhang> turn them off
<fujisan> its just yerky you know
<fujisan> :( my pc should be able to run this without yerkyness
<bazhang> you wanted to know how to increase speed; that is the best way
<Jampiter> Any ideas anyone?
<fujisan> bazhang i want desktop effects only for the screen refresh rate
<bazhang> fujisan, you want speed dont use compiz.
<fujisan> so you are saying compiz in kde4 isn't there yet?
<Denise> desktop effects?
<Dr_willis> Hmm 'desktop effects only for the screen refresh rate' dont make much sence to me....
<fujisan> because in gnome it works like i have cores
<Dr_willis> kde4 is VERY much a work in progress
<fujisan> yeah dr willis
<fujisan> i am running it now though
<Dr_willis> there was some chatting in here earlier about how the nvidia and ati drivers are 'slower then they should be' under kde4.
<fujisan> yeah
<fujisan> very slow
<fujisan> yeah i'll turn it off
<fujisan> disabled
<fujisan> thats better
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure how you enable 'compiz' in kde4. since kde4 has its own eyecandy stuff
<bazhang> get a lighter window manager fujisan
<Dr_willis> Unless we are getting terms messed up. :)
<fujisan> desktop effects i figure that is a form of compiz, or uses a form of compiz
<fujisan> kwin is not good bazhang?
<fujisan> which one would you recommend bazhang?
<bazhang> fujisan, what cpu do you have
<Dr_willis> technically its using 'compositing' effects. Ibelive.. its 'not' using any of the code or stuff from 'compiz'  its just a similer but newer  tool/method.
<fujisan> amd2800 xp
<Dr_willis> I think. :)
<Dr_willis> i never use the silly eyecandy
<fujisan> i disabled it yeah it's pointless in kde4
<Dr_willis> I find it pointless in most cases. :)
<Jampiter> I need help
<Dr_willis> Wife hates it when i turn on 'wiggly windows' on her system
<fujisan> lol
<Dr_willis> 'turn them off! im going to puke!'
<Guest39696> i want to upgrade my kubuntu
<Denise> what is wiggly window
<Jampiter> ...
<Dr_willis> she did like the zoom in/maganify  feature. of compiz.. but hated most of the other effects.
<fujisan> how do i install the gnome terminal in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> fujisan,  install the 'gnome-terminal' package i belive
<fujisan> thanx
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager and go to town!
<Dr_willis> I normally use konsole under gnome. :)
<fujisan> what is gnome-terminal-data
<Guest39696> i fetch and nothing happens
<Dr_willis> fujisan,  just a guess... a related package...
<fujisan> transparency on Konsole is broken for me
<fujisan> thats why i want to try the gnome one
<Dr_willis> with data :) proberly themes or other settings
<bazhang> get yakuake
<sebastian_> how can i save a document in kword so it can be opened in microsoft word? and can i fix so it can autocorrect in swedish? :)
<fujisan> bazhang: ?
<Dr_willis> transparent terminals.. yet another thing i found useless.
<bazhang> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<bazhang> fujisan, ^^
<Dr_willis> yakuake is handy
<fujisan> Dr_willis:  true but it looks so cool :)
<fujisan> ah kewl thanks bazhang
<christian__> hey guys
<Dr_willis> lets make somthing LOOK good.. but actually makes it harder to use... I will pass. :P
<Guest39696> the upgrade button fades
<Dr_willis> night all
<christian__> i'm new to kubuntu, what the easiest way to setup a usb printer ?
<fujisan> bazhang:  so which other desktop manager can i use ?
<Guest39696> is there a private conversATion channel?
<Guest39696> newbie
<bazhang> fujisan, there are a wide variety; you can check in adept for openbox, fluxbox, xfce4 and decide which you like best
<Guest39696> how do i upgrade?
<fujisan> so is there a major difference in performance between a real install of kubuntu and using wubi?
<bazhang> fujisan, somewhat
<fujisan> ok
<Denise> wubi is slower no?
<bazhang> aye
<fujisan> slower in what way?
<fujisan> accessing files?
<tzd> how on earth do i upgrade to KDE 3.5.10 please? Surely it must be available as a packet? Adept only wants to upgrade my kernel and i assume it's not included in there?
<Denise> slower than the real ubuntu
<fujisan> oh ok
<Denise> thats what i read
<Denise> I dunno yet
<Denise> I'll see soon
<fujisan> http://chris.pirillo.com/2008/02/19/wubi-or-live-cd-for-linux/
<fujisan> i always thought it was pronounced as Wubbi :o
<fujisan> wow that qt style thingie is really cool i dont even have to use a skin to make firefox look like kde4
<fujisan> do i have a burnerapp in kubuntu?
<christian__> fujisan: k3b, great app
<b> hi
<b> I have problem with desktop effects compiz setup. Which command should I use to configure compiz?
<b> After installing it I can't start it
<corigo> When running the live CD is there anyway to launch Keep (backup) with root permissions?
<logan_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<rickest> corigo: kdesu probably
<b> I have problem with desktop effects compiz setup. Which command should I use to configure compiz?
<b> I would like to have nice 3D desktop can u give advice ?
<abby87> b: try kde 4.1 with kwin effects
<sebastian_> kde 4 dont have the best desktop effects
<stdin> b: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#Configure
<corigo> rickest: that seemed to work, at least it launched a new instance of Keep, but it is not listing my mounted drives in the new window. I can still navigate to the mounted drives throught the system folders, can I Not?
<b> abby87 & stdin thanks guys!
<abby87> b: ;)
<b> abby87: I'm newbe in Linux so.. ;-)
<abby87> b: i'm a newbie in kubuntu we're on the same side of the world ;)
<b> abby87: everything is so difficult but very impressive and I already love this system :>
<abby87> b: i see kde4 as a potential mac killer
<corigo> Can I navigate to a mounted drive in the local file system?
<b> abby87: do I have kde4 now? I just installed ubuntu 8.0
<b> 8.04
<abby87> yes i do
<rickest> corigo: I'm not familiar with Keep but my expectation would be that it sees mounted drives just like mounted anything elses
<corigo> rickest: The original window saw the mounted drives, but when the kdesu keep window launched the mounted drives are listing
<rickest> corigo: 'kdesu keep' is what I meant.  You use kdesu to launch keep as root
<corigo> Which I did, with the result that the new window doesn't see the mounted drivesw
<fujisan> hello
<fujisan> anyone here?
<arty_> what you need?
<Denise> I m here
<i> <fujisan> нуы
<i> yes
<quentin> hello there
<quentin> Does anyone know how to make knetworkmanager and pptp vpn plugin to work?
<quentin> I've google it and the only reasonable solution were to apply a patch which was made for version 0.2.x (don't remember the exact version but it's not the current one) and to install the gnome package
<quentin> which is not really convenient since I don't want all the gnome libraries to show up
<sluckz> quentin: i found something from my local lug!
<sluckz> https://lug.wsu.edu/wireless/pptp/ubuntu
<sluckz> ah sorry didnt read it all.
<JackWinter> i've gotten very used to konquerors tabs and have many sites open constantly.  is there a way to store these "sessions" so that i can open them again later ?
<corigo> JackWinter: use opera
<JackWinter> corigo: i like konqueror :)
<corigo> JackWinter: Opera is the only browser I know to store sessions
<JackWinter> corigo: ok, might try it but since i've started using konq i've really fallen in love with it, and it's a cornerstone of my enviroment...
<kayrick> Народ кто подскажет как в akregator настроить автоматическое удаление прочитанных новостей?
<Carnage\> Da.
<kayrick> ниужели никто не подскажет?)
<Tm_T> !ru | kayrick
<ubottu> kayrick: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kayrick> Ok
<kayrick> Can anybody tell me how to make akregator delete new I have read
<kayrick> ?
<kayrick> *new==news
<djdarkman> hello
<Sixofour|Sleep> Ok, so..lets try this again. Kde3.5 Clock, won't switch to AM/PM standard time.
<corigo> Trying to backup one hard drive to another from a Live CD. Any suggestions?
<therion_> Hi, how can i use Oxygen theme in compiz? the default theme is plastik..
<extacy> Hello
<Sixofour|Sleep> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Sixofour|Sleep> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sixofour|Sleep> heh..
<Sixofour|Sleep> !clock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock
<Sixofour|Sleep> :(
<fujisan> Sixofour|Sleep: how can i use a different destop manager, instead of kwin?
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you mean like KDE or Gnome?
<Sixofour|Sleep> not sure what you mean by desktop manager
<Sixofour|Sleep> !desktopmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopmanager
<therion_> Sixofour|Sleep: i'm not using Kde 3.xx but 4, sorry for my english
<Sixofour|Sleep> fujisan: try sudo apt-cache search desktop manager
<Sixofour|Sleep> look trhough the results you see for one that suits your needs
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install <app you want>
<therion_> in poor words: "kde-window-decorator --style Oxygen --replace" return to me an error, this theme doesn't exist, but in kwin works
<Sixofour|Sleep> !compiz | go to the channel at the end of my text therion_ [nice band btw]
<ubottu> go to the channel at the end of my text therion_ [nice band btw]: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<therion_> ok thanks for info
<fujisan> Sixofour|Sleep:  i meant windows manager sorry my system locked up
<Sixofour|Sleep> then try this" sudo apt-cache search windows manager
<fujisan> yeah i want to replace kwin its painfully performance wise
<fujisan> even worse than vista
<Sixofour|Sleep> fujisan you on kde 4 or 3.5?
<fujisan> 4
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde4 is slow because its buggy
<fujisan> yeah
<Sixofour|Sleep> i just switched back to 3.5
<fujisan> painfully
<fujisan> i cant
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i were you id get 3.5
<Sixofour|Sleep> sure you can
<fujisan> i installed kubuntu with kde4
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes, type this in:
<christian__> fujisan: which gpu ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fujisan> ati radeon 9600 xt its old but has 256 vid mem
<Sixofour|Sleep> that will give you kde3.5 it will need 373 MB
<fujisan> so that cant be it
<Sixofour|Sleep> then logout and chose kde3.5 from the session menu
<fujisan> ok
<fujisan> and will it replace kwin?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no, it won't replace kde4 [what is kwin?]
<Sixofour|Sleep> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<fujisan> kwin k windows manager
<fujisan> !window manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager
<Sixofour|Sleep> you will have kde3.5 and 4..though they together don't take up much space
<Tm_T> kwin is the program handling windows in KDE
<fujisan> apt-cache search understand window manager that bot is terrible
<Sixofour|Sleep> its a bot :D
<fujisan> it should have search
<Sixofour|Sleep> !intelligence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence
<christian__> fujisan: kde4 or 4.1 ?
<fujisan> !search window manager
<ubottu> Found: virtualization, splash, abs, o4o, lnw, dolphin, ntfs-3g, aiglx, antivirus, burniso
<fujisan> !search fujisan
<ubottu> Found:
<Tm_T> !find kwin
<fujisan> haha
<ubottu> Found: kwin-style-crystal, kwin4, kwin-baghira, kwin-kde4, kwin-style-alphacube (and 7 others)
<fujisan> sorry
<Sixofour|Sleep> !kwin4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin4
<fujisan> !abuse | fujisan
<ubottu> fujisan, please see my private message
<fujisan> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> Tm_T he is probably on KDE4
<fujisan> yeah i am
<Sixofour|Sleep> hes having same problems i had
<fujisan> its too slow
<bazhang> best to /msg ubottu
<christian__> fujisan: kde4 or 4.1 ?
<fujisan> bazhang:  you are too late i already told myself
<Sixofour|Sleep> fujisan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; logout ; select KDE4.5 or "default" [which ever you set] ; ??? ; win
<ieroglif> hi all. i have kubuntu 8.04 in laptop. i have 2 partitions in NTFS with data but i can't mount them cuz i have to make checkdisk. wich utility can make chkdsk for ntfs?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !chkdsk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk
<Sixofour|Sleep> !checkdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkdisk
<bazhang> Sixofour|Sleep, /msg ubottu please
<Sixofour|Sleep> fujisan: KDE3.5*
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: it's windows programm . linux?
<bazhang> Sixofour|Sleep, ie /msg ubottu info packagename
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, maby um qtparted has a checkdisk like utility?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i know bazhang
<Sixofour|Sleep> i made it public so thet he would see the results
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: qtparted?
<Sixofour|Sleep> qtparted is a partitioning program for linux
<Sixofour|Sleep> it comes with KDE
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: thnx. i'll try
<fujisan> hmz werd Konsole doesnt do transparency, but gnome-terminal does
<fujisan> can i also install gnome Sixofour|Sleep?
<Sixofour|Sleep> konsole is old school
<Sixofour|Sleep> probably, but ive never installed it
<fujisan> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> so i don't know the command
<fujisan> too bad kde4 is lacking
<Sixofour|Sleep> you can apparently have as many desktop environments as you can fit on your hardrive
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde4 is like..beta
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<fujisan> i only have 5 gb :/
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde3.5 is 373MB..i dobut gnome is much bigger
<Sixofour|Sleep> you can probably remove kde4 after you get 3.5, but i am unsure how
<Elda> Aside from the drivers listed on the repository, where would I go about getting drivers for nvidia cards? :s  Am on my laptop (has a go 7900 gtx)  and at least in Windows I've been using modified drivers from laptopvideo2go
<Sixofour|Sleep> to conserve harddrive space
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop and all it pulls in is quite a bit larger than that
<fujisan> yeah kde4 is terribly slow i like the UI though
<Sixofour|Sleep> i got ubuntu deasktop, it was 373MB
<Sixofour|Sleep> yesterday
<Sixofour|Sleep> megabytes
<bazhang> kde3 and ubuntu-desktop are both the same size?
<fujisan> seems like kde4 is forcing people to get dual core and stuff
<corigo> Sixofour|Sleep: Not sure what any of those items have to do with working from a Live CD
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: no.. parted can't work with ntfs =(
<Sixofour|Sleep> um, corigo what was your issue again?
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: other ideas?
<Sixofour|Sleep> qtparted should be able to work with ntfs
<Sixofour|Sleep> well
<ieroglif> No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.
<Sixofour|Sleep> your trying to checkdisk an ntfs drive??
<corigo> Backup while using a Live Cd
<Sixofour|Sleep> you can't copy info from one drive to another with live cd?
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: i need to do checkdisk for ntfs partition from linux
<corigo> Copy is failing, claiming that certain files are larger than the allowed by their file type
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm not sure how, only way i know is to boot from a windows boot cd and then run chkdsk
<Sixofour|Sleep> corigo ive never heard that, i am afraid i won't be much help then
<Sixofour|Sleep> maby someone in #ubuntu ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> if no one else comes forward in this channel
<fujisan> Sixofour|Sleep:  is it possible to use bluetooth headsets in kubuntu?
<corigo> I've been at this for 5 days and still have no answers on either IRC channel
<Sixofour|Sleep> !nvidia | Elda
<ubottu> Elda: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: fsck.ntfs is not exist =( and this solution http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck not work
<fujisan> !bluetooth | fujisan
<ubottu> fujisan, please see my private message
<ieroglif> Sixofour|Sleep: ok. not good idea, but i'll try
<Sixofour|Sleep> :S
<Sixofour|Sleep> dunno what else, i'm not exactly a linux exprt, so most questions that arn't simple, fly passed me
<appletree> hi2all
<fujisan> i can just use gnome and skin it like kde4
<Sixofour|Sleep> hello :)
<fujisan> and it'll be 10x faster
<Sixofour|Sleep> fujisan kde is not just a window theme
<Sixofour|Sleep> its a whole set of apps and stuff
<fujisan> yeah well a system with both environment has both sets of apps also
<Sixofour|Sleep> file manager, brwoser, write utilities, sound etc etc
<fujisan> i know all that
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah
<fujisan> but you can use all those apps under gnome also
<Sixofour|Sleep> i suppose, but you only got 5G of space
<fujisan> yeah true
<fujisan> i installed via wubi thats why
<Sixofour|Sleep> wubi?
<fujisan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Sixofour|Sleep> ah
<Sixofour|Sleep> i just formatted my drive and slapped kubuntu into the cd drive
<fujisan> yeah well i wont do that until i thoroughly test it since this is beta
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde 4.1 is newer than kde4, they say it runs better, but i dohn't trust that idea yet :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> kde3.5 runs great
<granmike> HOLA
<Sixofour|Sleep> id just get that
<fujisan> how do i know if i have kde4.1 ?
<granmike> WHAT
<fujisan> i mean how can i tell
<Sixofour|Sleep> !es | granmike
<ubottu> granmike: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<granmike> COMO INSTALO APLICACIONES EN KUBUNTU
<Sixofour|Sleep> go to an kde app, and go to he4lp then "about kde"
<Sixofour|Sleep> like daolphin for example
<Sixofour|Sleep> dolphin
<fujisan> ok ty
<granmike> OK
<fujisan> i have kde 4.0.3 how can i upgrade to 4.1 ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> not sure onn that actually
<Sixofour|Sleep> !kde4.1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.1
<Sixofour|Sleep> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Sixofour|Sleep> btw fujisan this channel is for kde3.5 :D
<fujisan> yeah i discovered that the same time you did
<Sixofour|Sleep> i discovered it yestersday
<fujisan> well i am about to get kde3.5 and many of the apps i run are kde 3.5 since there are no kde4 equivalents yet
<fujisan> :)
<fujisan> thanks
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<wesley_> i wanna test the bots
<atalante> helo - hola
<wesley_> !yourarestupid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourarestupid
<atalante> something to help me ?
<wesley_> i wanna test ubottu
<Sixofour|Sleep> !abuse | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sixofour|Sleep> heh
<Sixofour|Sleep> didn't do what i expected
<atalante> something know about kde ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> something know about kde?
<atalante> ...
<Sixofour|Sleep> i am asking what do you mean?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<atalante> i try to login to kde
<atalante> the login is ok, but go back to de screen login
<atalante> i see de Xorg log and i not have error
<Elda> Not sure if went through as I disconnected, but as I asked earlier:S "Aside from the drivers listed on the repository, where would I go about getting drivers for nvidia cards? :s  Am on my laptop (has a go 7900 gtx)  and at least in Windows I've been using modified drivers from laptopvideo2go"
<slow-motion> hi
<exception> Anyone can help me about a broadcom   board problem?
<grempus> hey
<grempus> I put in a cd and Dolphin automounted it but I can't figure out how to access it from the command line
<Sixofour|Sleep> root/cdrom/ ?
<christian__> grempus: go to command-line and type mount
<Bauldrick> grempus: isn't it somewhere like /media/cdrom0
<christian__> grempus: that shows you where it got mounted
<grempus> hmm I think my machine is hosed somehow
<grempus> it says it's on cdrom0 but when I go there it has nothing in it
<grempus> and if I try to unmount it it says it is busy
<Sixofour|Sleep> !nvidia | Elda
<ubottu> Elda: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Elda> yes I've read of envy and how it's a last ditch tool :S
<grempus> I'll try rebooting it
<grempus> I might have to just reinstall
<Elda> Thank you though for the suggestion :s
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is wrong with the restricted nvidia drivers [doesn't nvidia have native linux?]
<Sixofour|Sleep> the ones in the repository
<Elda> the ones in the repository are somewhat buggy no?
<Elda> At least when Im using open office my gui goes wonky
<motma> list
<beata|desktop> I picked up an Internet PhoneJack card recently, looking for information about it. The company, and most of the websites listed in the VoIP howtos, seem to be gone. Might any of you guys know where else to look?
<AcidUk> any help with syslog
<chetanska> hey people....total newbie here....can someone help me with puppy 2.17?
<AcidUk> syslog is recieveing logs from my other devices but is not sending them to the designated file
<chetanska> I"m having problems with an old puppy linux...can someone help solve simple issues?
<AcidUk> fire away not sure if will be able to help, but linux is linux
<chetanska> yea...well...here's where I'm at...
<ulusoy> slm.
<chetanska> I got puppy 2.17 and it's running fine....and installed...just can't figure out how to make it boot itself without the disk
<chetanska> in other words, I don't know how to get the bootloader on the hardrive in the boot sector
<eamon> when you are downloading apps from the konsol where is it downloading them from
<pim> chetanska version 4.0 offers that automatically
<chetanska> the default repos
<chetanska> version 4.0 won't run on this old machine
<pim> then it must be really old
<pim> but let's see
<chetanska> 166mhz/308ram
<chetanska> don't ask about the ram math
<pim> 308?
<chetanska> bad chip but still more usable than the smaller one I have
<pim> probably a 512 chip but the motherboard only accepts 308
<chetanska> I got three chips in it but one of them tests out partially
<pim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<AcidUk> when u where installing it. did you select boot from MBR or logical drive
<pim> maybe that'll help you
<AcidUk> as it should be mbr
<AcidUk> Master Boot record
<chetanska> hmmm
<chetanska> don't remember for sure
<chetanska> that must be it
<chetanska> stick around and I'll try it...I'm chatting through my ubuntu machine and the other's right next to it
<AcidUk> cool
<chetanska> I use the puppy universal installer to put it on the IDE ata drive right?
<pim> yeah
<AcidUk> any1 know anything about syslog
<chetanska> ok...i'm not sure of the diff between ata sata and the other one
<pim> if it's old it is a pata (ata/ide) drive
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a quick Q
<Jampiter> I've just installed KDE4, but for some reason it's using the KDE3 window manager and borders
<Jampiter> How do I fix this?
<pim> first you go to #KDE
<pim> and there you ask again
<Jampiter> Oh, thanks
<eamon> if i want to update java what is the apt command
<AcidUk> as far as I now u need to sun web site and download the source and recompule irt
<AcidUk> recompile
<chetanska> ok...I've got two IDE's in it and I"m not sure which is the boot sector....is there a quick way to find out?
<eamon> turn off computer and unplug one
<AcidUk> when installing it should tell u
<AcidUk> normally ide1
<chetanska> ok...that's where I'm screwing up
<Jampiter> How do I remove KDE3?
<fujisan> can i get some help with this bluetooth stuff does it work for kubuntu
<chetanska> it's copying files now and it never asked me about the mbr
<AcidUk> yes bluetooth should be fine
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<AcidUk> Chetk> sounds like it auto detected ide1
<chetanska> there' s another application called grub bootloader config......do I have to configure the bootloader separatly with this version or something?
<AcidUk> I use grub
<pim> Jampiter try using adept or synaptic
<Jampiter> Ok
<AcidUk> defaults should be fine
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<chetanska> perhaps I should reformat both drives and configure the bootloader before installing
<chetanska> Q....how do I know which file system is the best one to use for this old dinosaur?
<pim> I don't know
<pim> I think you'd best ask on ubuntu forums
<pim> ext2 is better for older systems than ext3 I think
<AcidUk> ext2 or ext 3 should be fine
<chetanska> I'm trying this with ext2....but you're probably right...it seems a little sluggish
<AcidUk> lol yea
<chetanska> thanks acid...what about for a much faster machine like a 2.6Ghz 512RAm machine?
<AcidUk> go 4 ext3
<chetanska> the old Windowsxp I had on it ran NTFS
<AcidUk> its more stable
<chetanska> it's running ext3 now
<chetanska> actually dual drives with dual boot
<chetanska> hence dual file systems
<chetanska> damn...the dinosaur froze up....lol
<chetanska> it's an old compaq deskpro 2000 that was running windows95 (sort of) and dying fast
<chetanska> I wanna give it to my friend who's computer illiterate before monday
<AcidUk> wots the spec again
<chetanska> 166Mhz/308Ram
<AcidUk> install dam small linux
<chetanska> about 20G hd between the two of them
<AcidUk> or mandrake or Fedora older versions
<chetanska> Why dsl...puppy 2.17 runs fine on it....I just need to figure out how to install the thing
<AcidUk> DSL has a very small foot print
<chetanska> I had trouble locating the download url for the older mandrake versions
<AcidUk> so is it reinstalling
<chetanska> very small footprint, but will it work as well as puppy...? and will it run a printer/scanner/webcam/cd burner?
<chetanska> no, it froze up....but I swear it runs fine on this machine
<chetanska> I'm just not installing it right
<AcidUk> make sure all jumpers are correct on the drives
<AcidUk> ie: ide1 master ide2 slave
<chetanska> did that
<AcidUk> M$ is not too fussy
<chetanska> they read fine....they mount fine
<chetanska> I just rebooted and it's loading the kernel from the disk again
<chetanska> haha....you have to tell it to start x
<AcidUk> format both drives and insure no partitions are active. then reinstall
<chetanska> that's what happened....the one partition witht the mbr was active
<chetanska> You're right...I'll have to reformat..................(AGAIN!)
<chetanska> I have to use xvesa for this old graphics card
<AcidUk> dose it ask u to repartition or format while installing
<chetanska> no,..just asked if I want to wipe out the files that were on it or upgrade them
<fujisan_> lol
<fujisan_> lol
<fujisan_> lol
<AcidUk> plonk in a msdos disk and fdisk the lot
<chetanska> don't laugh, I've been using microsoft all my life up until last month
<AcidUk> hehe
<chetanska> na...I can use the gparted in puppy
<chetanska> I'd say I'm learning pretty fast
<fujisan_> hi
<chetanska> I was bold enough to wipe out both machines and clean them of micro crap's internet extortionist software
<AcidUk> very nice
<chetanska> I started this project without a clue and wiped out xp on a wing and a prayer
<AcidUk> stop M$ two years ago
<AcidUk> Mac Osx, Redhat and Kubuntu
<ghostcube> ^^
<chetanska> I just wish it was easier to get voice chat, webcam, and dvd players working with this thing, but I love ubuntu
<ghostcube> chetanska: webcam is easier todays
<chetanska> it took me two days to get the damn dvd player to work and it still glitched badly
<ghostcube> hmm u have all codecs installed ?
<ghostcube> btw what dvd player are u running
<ghostcube> ^
<chetanska> not now....I started over from scratch....this time I installed a bunch of stuff that I think is causing conflicts with other software
<sourcemaker> konqueror crashs when open a flash page... what's wrong?
<fujisan_> i left huh
<fujisan_> why am i still here then
<chetanska> I've tried all the dvd players....vlc, totem, and a couple others...
<AcidUk> i cant get VLS to work niether so dont panic
<Ramblurr> Hm, when I login via KDM, KDM quits to console and I have to login there even though I have selected a KDE session in kdm
<chetanska> I had vlc working a month ago on another machine and it worked much better than the others
<sourcemaker> join #kde
<chetanska> but I had to figure out all the codecs to uninstall from the others to keep out of conflict
<chetanska> I'll give micro crap the credit for making it that way
<muadd> hi, i am installed Ubuntu in my acer 5720 (replacing win32), and i have a trouble, the fan of chassis is not working (just work in the boot moment, after stop), how can i activate the fan ? the machine is shutdowning without a previously warning, and i think that is because the heat not disipatd
<chetanska> friggin corporate lawyers and their control on our laws and government
<favro> Ramblurr: !ot
<fujisan_> favro
<fujisan_> my little pal
<favro> oops Ramblurr are the vid drivers setup?
<favro> fujisan_: hi, I'm not that little :)
<fujisan_> wow its werd man all i need to do an os is change the wallpaper to my own one and its like the same os :O
<fujisan_> i am from the 60s
<logan_> !fr
<logan_> !fr
<chetanska> ok...puppy's loaded for the third time and I finally got a graphics setting that works but it's a white background
<logan_> !fr
<logan_> !fr
<logan_> powa
<Ramblurr> favro: yes, because after i login via console i can startx and KDE works fine
<Sixofour|Sleep> !multiplexer
<sourcemaker> !flash
<Sixofour|Sleep> bot died
<Sixofour|Sleep> RED ALERT
<chetanska_> I"m making a partition for /home.....should that be extended, primary, or logical partition?
<Sixofour|Sleep> est3 i think
<Sixofour|Sleep> ext3
<Sixofour|Sleep> but don't quote me on that
<Sixofour|Sleep> afk
<chetanska_> that would have to be a primary drive yes?
<favro> Ramblurr: if instead of startx you typed sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart the console should show error and give a clue
<Ramblurr> favro: hm ok i'll give that a try
<Ramblurr> favro: oh wait, starting KDM isn't the problem
<Ramblurr> KDM starts fine
<Ramblurr> it's after i enter my pass and hit enter
<sourcemaker> !flash
<Ramblurr> favro: and it only does it for a certain user
<chetanska_>  I"m making a partition for /home.....should that be extended, primary, or logical partition?
<AcidUk> ext
<chetanska_> I'm guessing primary ext2. Can I get a yes or no?
<favro> Ramblurr: ohh - after the console login if kdm login fails and you back to console there will be useful output there
<chetanska_> thanks
<chetanska_> extended?
<AcidUk> yea
<chetanska_> thanks....almost did it wrong
<ghostcube> why extended
<ghostcube> :|
<favro> it could be eithee - as long as there aren't 4 primary ones already
<favro> *either
<chetanska_> something's wrong....it split up the partition and left half of it unallocated
<lufthanza> which init.d script controls NetworkManager?
<favro> networking
<AcidUk> ext3 should be fine / or 2
<sourcemaker> how can I setup the default java runtime for konqueror?
<favro> !java
<favro> !lag
<lufthanza> networking does not control NetworkManager
<eamon> aptitude search java
<favro> lufthanza: what are you trying to achieve?
<lufthanza> i did 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop', and yet i'm still talking to you
<lufthanza> favro: my laptop fails to shutdown some times due to networkmanager failing to shut down before dbus
<lufthanza> shutdown process stalls and I have to poweroff by holding the power button
<HailandKill> Is there a way of assigning the LiveCD more temporary space?
<favro> one min :)
<lufthanza> i have gotten a 100% chance of shutting down so far by killing networkmanager before shutting down. I am trying to reorder the way my laptop shuts down in order to stop having these locking up during shutdown issues
<lufthanza> I think it has something to do with me having an nfs share mounted
<favro> lufthanza: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/138691 - seems to be dbus
<Sixofour|Sleep> ubottu is down
<lufthanza> favro: is there any clean way to shut NetworkManager down in ubuntu (other than 'killall NetworkManager')? I can fix this problem for myself with a quick hack to the dbus and hal scripts, but I would like a nice way to put NM down.
<favro> lufthanza: does it happen with reboot?
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i enable universe/multiverse in apt-get?
<Sixofour|Sleep> what command, if it is a single command
<favro> !repos | Sixofour|Sleep
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm helping someone else btw
<Sixofour|Sleep> bot is broke
<favro> there's no bot !
<Sixofour|Sleep> i know !
<Sixofour|Sleep> all linux knowlage is gone
<favro> Sixofour|Sleep: I manually edit my sources.list file for that
<fujisan_> favro
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, is there a guide i can give someone?
<Sixofour|Sleep> fujisan chan
<fujisan_> favro is there a new konversation, can i use konversation for kde4 in kde3.5?
<fujisan_> hi Sixofour|Sleep
<lufthanza> favro: yes
<fujisan_> lufthanza:  ;0
<fujisan_> wie gehst?
<favro> Sixofour|Sleep: there should be something like application-system-software sources   in the menu - not using kde atm
<favro> fujisan_: there would be diff dependancies I would think
<fujisan_> oh i have both kdes installed
<fujisan_> so that should take care of that
<Sixofour|Sleep> how is kde3.5 going?
<fujisan_> good
<fujisan_> runs great thanks
<fujisan_> i cant believe it's running so well only the gnome apps i install well certain anyways dont playback audio so is that, because, gnome apps need different codecs?
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sixofour|Sleep> that might be wrong
<Sixofour|Sleep> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sixofour|Sleep> that will givwe you lots of media compatibility
<Sixofour|Sleep> btw, kde4 doesn't recognize volume buttons, kde3.5 does o.O
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a palce to report bugs for kde4?
<nihl> Hi, I'm having a stereo problem with my computer. I have 2 speakers, the right speaker is attached to the computer and the left is attached to the right one. When I play any type of audio the left speaker never plays anything and when I put it up to my ear the only thing I get is fuzz, any help would be appreciated.
<drkguy> Hi!
<Sixofour|Sleep> sounds like your speaker is broken?
<Sixofour|Sleep> kubuntu can't effect the signal to your elft speaker
<Sixofour|Sleep> left*
<drkguy> How can i make dpkg-reconfigure a package following it's dependencies?
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats your right speaker
<nihl> I'm not running kubuntu
<nihl> just ubuntu 8.04
<Sixofour|Sleep> your in #kubuntu
<Sixofour|Sleep> anyways, the os wouldn't effect that
<nihl> yeah, I'm running konquest
<nihl> didn't think so
<Sixofour|Sleep> do the speakers both work elseware?
<nihl> I'll test it out
<nihl> my cables look fine
<Drk_Guy> !sound
<Sixofour|Sleep> bot is dead
<Drk_Guy> Hmmm...
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> and so is any hope for more thqan basic knowlaedge..it scares me
<Sixofour|Sleep> :(
<Drk_Guy> :)
<nihl> well, at least I know it isn't the OS
<nihl> thank you Sixofour
<Sixofour|Sleep> np :D i'm an electronic musician lol
<nihl> even though you are asleep apparently
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> the copmputer only sends an audio signal, no data or anyhting [well, its data, but you know]
<Sixofour|Sleep> ananlouge signal
<Sixofour|Sleep> unless your speakers are usb?
<Sixofour|Sleep> are they usb? lol
<nihl> yeah, I was thinking it was set to mono
<nihl> no it's analog
<Sixofour|Sleep> even mono would play in both speakers
<nihl> color-coded green
<Sixofour|Sleep> it would just be really weird
<nihl> it bothers me
<nihl> I feel like I'm deaf from my left ear
<Sixofour|Sleep> i think it might just be the connection between your elft and right
<Sixofour|Sleep> mine are like that
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you have a subwoofer?
<nihl> no
<Sixofour|Sleep> ah
<YippMN> i'm tring to get kppp working for a friend whos gonna try kubuntu but can't seem to get it to query the modem , and suggestions?
<nihl> the speakers came with the computer
<Sixofour|Sleep> id just get new speakers then, you can get a pair for dirt cheap, because it seems its your speakers are broken
<nihl> yeah, I always wanted 5.1
<Sixofour|Sleep> i got two speakers and a subwoofer from creative labs for 40 dollars
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> and i use those to produce on
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, i also have a 40$ pair of headphones
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<nihl> I think I'm gonna switch them out with my sister's speakers
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol maby she won't notice :D
<nihl> they're the same and she just blasts her music so that the neighbors can hears
<nihl> hear it*
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm blasting Filteria right now :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> Goa Trance fits with Linux very well.
<nihl> 6o4: what headphones would you recommend?
<AcidUk> any 1 knw about remote syslog
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, mine are from Behringer
<nihl> how's Bose?
<Sixofour|Sleep> HPS5000
<Sixofour|Sleep> never tried theirs
<Sixofour|Sleep> it depends what you end them for
<Sixofour|Sleep> if your just lsitening they don't ened to be uber good, if your producing they need to be good, if your mastering tracks they need to be uber
<nihl> I'd probably want a headset
<Sixofour|Sleep> with a mic?
<nihl> but I don't want them to be craptastic either
<nihl> yeah
<Sixofour|Sleep> spend more than 20 bucks and they [likely] won't be craptastic
<Sixofour|Sleep> berhinger, korg are nice comapnies
<Sixofour|Sleep> yamaha
<nihl> well, I'll keep those names in mind
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm not much of an expert on hardware however, you can try #alsa
<Sixofour|Sleep> i am sure someone is alsa klnows more about headphones
<nihl> thanks again
<Sixofour|Sleep> alsa is linux sound channel basicly btw :D
<fujisan_> i still need help with bluetooth is it really impossible to use a bluetooth headset on kubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> bluetooth headset?????
<ghostcube> fujisan_: impossible ?
<fujisan_> yeah
<fujisan_> i did some google queries
<fujisan_> seems like there are only failures
<AcidUk> i use bluetooth with kubuntu
<AcidUk> a little dongal for my mobile phone
<AcidUk> al is fine
<Drk_Guy> AcidUk: Kandy?
<AcidUk> just the standard that comes with Kubuntu
<AcidUk> works brill
<AcidUk> same as my MAC
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> AcidUk: You should try kandy
<Drk_Guy> It's really nifty, and it allows you to send commands directly to your phone
<fujisan_> can someone please help me with blue tooth?
<fujisan_> !blue tooth
<Drk_Guy> fujisan_: bot is dead
<favro> fujisan_: what brand is the headset?
<fujisan_> oh
<Drk_Guy> fujisan_: but what is your problem?
<fujisan_> i want to use my blue tooth headset with kubuntu
<fujisan_> dont know how exactly and if it is even possible
<fujisan_> wow
<fujisan_> lol
<fujisan_> blue tooth doesnt work on linux huh :/
<fujisan_> and people wonder why people still use windows
<fujisan_> its because windows supports the peripherals i buy
<Sixofour|Sleep> i bet i can fidn your answer in google, watch
<fujisan_> no i have been reading for several hours
<Fieldy> fuji is a troll many times over, he does this in many channels. he also evades bans.
<Drk_Guy> fujisan_: linux has a really good bluetooth stack
<Sixofour|Sleep> OMG: http://nexthing.wordpress.com/2007/08/13/bluetooth-headset-with-ubuntu-skype-and-voip-applications/
<Sixofour|Sleep> :p
<Sixofour|Sleep> first result
<Fieldy> like i said ;p
<Sixofour|Sleep> try that, if it doesn't work, i'll google something else
<Sixofour|Sleep> you have 3 google chances
<Sixofour|Sleep> and funny part is, i hate using google
<Sixofour|Sleep> or search engines in general
<Sixofour|Sleep> which is why i have irc
<rickest> we have a standing rule at work.  if you interrupt me with a question I can answer in a single google search that you understand, top 5 results, lunch is on you.  Improved research ability around here tenfold  :)
<Soulgain> Hi. I would like to disable taskbar launch notification for executed programs. Where is the option to disable such a thing?
<Soulgain> I use many terminal apps/scripts to do work at the background, but because of it, I end with a full taskbar for some seconds.
<Soulgain> Uhm, hello? Did I arrive in the middle of an IRC split?
<badkitty> Im having trouble installing kubuntu, I have tried both the alternate and desktop versions... Basically there is no desktop
<jaakkome> Is there an easy way to move my home directory to another partition?
<jaakkome> actually it could be nice to have my home directory be an partition of its own
<fujisan_> !gpg
<fujisan_> ok where is the keychain on kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> jaakkome- you can have a separate partition mounted to /home
<badkitty> Kubuntu is pissing me off
<andreas__> I'm having some truble unrar'ing multiple .rar archives,  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<rickest> define "trouble".  you're getting errors, they're not extracting where you want, they're blue instead of red?
<andreas__> Well, i need a spesific guide...     " unrar -x <filename>
<badkitty> Im having trouble getting kubuntu installed with a desktop. I tried both the alternate and desktop versions, both either drop to a console, or freeze at running local scripts
<andreas__> .rar doesent seem to work
<rickest> unrar x name_of_file.rar
<rickest> l
<andreas__> Thanks, have no ide why i put the "-" there in the first place -.-
<rickest> andreas__: that's the normal way to do it, not sure why they don't  :)
<rickest> andreas__: the other trick is if you're unraring multiple files, you have to escape or quote wildcards:  unrar x \*.rar
<moo_cow> is kde4 going to be default in the next kubuntu?
<andreas__> aah
<badkitty> Any reason for kubuntu not to load a desktop either in the livecd or install (both alternate and desktop version?)
<rickest> badkitty: if you can get to a shell, /var/log/Xorg.0.log might contain clues
<andreas__> rickest: doesent seem that logical to me, but thanks for the help;D
<rickest> andreas__: I agree, definitely abnormal
<rickest> badkitty: although on a LiveCD, all bets are off on the actual path to that log
<AcidUk> andreas__> unrar -c *.rar
<AcidUk> andreas__> unrar -c *.rar
<AcidUk> andreas__> unrar -x *.rar
<AcidUk> sozz
<moo_cow> anybody know????
<badkitty> rickest: It said something about not finding any x screens before ..?
<rickest> badkitty: I'm guessing that's because it can't find/load your video drivers.  you might try boot options that limit the display to VGA or something reasonably simple.  I'm guessing here
<badkitty> rickest: Yeah I tried that already ...
<rickest> badkitty: gotta be frustrating but I just don't know much about the boot CD, sorry
<joseph_> Hello everyone!! Can someone tell me what's going on here.
<ROKEIT0608> here
<andreas__> How do u mount my external HDD?  It's a ntfs partition.
<starenka> !mount
<ubot5> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<starenka> !DiskMounte
<ubot5> Factoid 'diskmounte' not found
<starenka> !DiskMounter
<ubot5> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<andreas__> thx
<starenka> andreas__:  in general it goes like sudo mount -t cifs -o iocharset=utf8,user=guest,pass=,noperms /what /where
<andreas__> hmmm
<andreas__> Cant seem to find it anywhere but "lsusb":S
<Alex135> well im finally reinstalling Kubuntu, it compleetly forgot everything about who it was and what hardware it had... :(
<andreas__> starenka: Cant seem to find the hdd anywhere but "lsusb":S
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I just upgraded to the 2.6.24-19 kernel.  When my computer starts up my internet services don't start.  This has happened before.  Any ideas why?
<Alex135> your computer may have forgotten who it was like mine did when i updated the kernel
<Alex135> im reinstalling on my desktop now
<Alex135> it forgot ALL its hardware
#kubuntu 2008-08-29
<Fieldy> ... that's scary
<Alex135> ya it is
<Fieldy> i'm wondering if that upgrade was pulled back, i saw it yesterday, didn't do it, now today, it's not in upgrades
<Alex135> it possibly was
<Alex135> for the same reason as i just described
<Ertain> So would you suggest that I go to the previous release?
<Alex135> im not sure
<Alex135> let me get my system up to date first and ill let you know
<Alex135> (could take a bit)
<Alex135> yours could be a simple fix
<Alex135> but i dont know
<Alex135> im just giving my warning from what im having to go through right now
<Alex135> somehow openGL forgot itself aswell
<Alex135> tried to reinstall my Nvidia drivers
<Alex135> BAM no GUI when i restart X
<Alex135> didn't configure properly
<Alex135> thats when i found out about things being screwd up
<Fieldy> still waiting for newer versions of nvidia drivers before mine is supported, i'm quite surprised it's not in yet
<Alex135> Fieldy: not sure...
<Ertain> Yeah, with a previous kernel I had to update the restricted video drivers.
<Alex135> *sigh* well no going back now, i just cleard my disk for my new install... sure hope i backed up everything properly that i needed
<Alex135> (what sucks is that i couldn't find a cd lying around for this, so i was forced to use one of my DVD's to burn Kubuntu on... i really needed to get this done right away... but i wasted a DVD in the process :P
<Ertain> Curse that waste.
<Alex135> Linux is never a waste
<Alex135> nomater what size of cd/dvd you install it from :p
<Alex135> (besides the things are dirt cheap anyway)
<eamon> im trying to create a new folder on my storage hdd but when i right click the create folder isnt highlighted?
<Alex135> your sure you have write permission?
<Alex135> (are you root)
<Alex135> in the drives directory try: sudo mkdir <folder name here>
<eamon> ok hold up this could take a while
<Alex135> lol
<Alex135> k
<dwidmann> Alex135: using a DVD isn't necessarily a waste, if you buy from the right place, preferably in bulk, they cost the same, and you get faster read/write with DVDs than CDs
<Alex135> dwidmann: that is true... but you use a lot more... i would think it would be a better use if all the packages i normally install in a Kubuntu install that arn't on the disk were on there and auto installed aswell)
<Sixofour|Sleep> really, does konqeuror not know what tabs are?
<Sixofour|Sleep> tab browseing
<Sixofour|Sleep> etc
<Alex135> Sixofour|Sleep: ya it does... why?
<Sixofour|Sleep> its opening every link in a new windows
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: that's configurable behaviour :)
<Alex135> Sixofour|Sleep: check in the options menu's, you should find something
<Sixofour|Sleep> i want middle mouse to = new tab?
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: not sure about that, but double click will do the job ...
<Sixofour|Sleep> how can you double click something that opens a new windows on click?..that will give me two windows
<dwidmann> ah, see, that's the kind of answer you get from being vague, I took it into a different context.
<Sixofour|Sleep> if firefox wasn't a profile tard thsi wouldn't be an issue :(
<Sixofour|Sleep> firefox has made me build 14 profiles, because it likes to erase them when i close
<Sixofour|Sleep> because the programmers hate linux
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: settings -> configure konqueror, Web Behavior tab, several options there, more if you click "advanced options"
<superrad> i need to reformat my hdd to change the partitions, could I just copy my ubuntu install to a backup drive by doing sudo cp -a /*location of ubuntu root* /*location of backupdrive* from a live cd then reformat then copy it back to the new partition in the same way then edit fstab and grub?
<fujisan_> Extract with “tar -xvjf prism-0.8-linux.tar.bz2 -C /opt ” <-- how do i do this in kubuntu?
<dwidmann> superrad: should work, why not just back up the partition to an image with something like dd instead though, one file to manage instead of hundreds of thousands
<superrad> dwidmann: i've read the dd man page but I still couldnt understand what commands i'd need to do
<lnx1> 123
<dwidmann> superrad: an example of how to use it, assuming the partition you want to back up is /dev/sda5 and the drive you want to put to store the backup on is mounted on  "dd if=/dev/sda5 of=/media/backup/partition_sda5_backup"
<dwidmann> superrad: might also want to specify  bs=4096
<superrad> dwidmann: where would bs=4096 go on the command?
<dwidmann> superrad: anywhere after the "dd" at the beginning of the line
<dwidmann> superrad: specifying bs=4096 forces it to use a block size of 4096 bytes ... may speed up the transfer as opposed to not using it
<superrad> so it would be something like "dd bs=4096 if=/dev/sda5 of=/media/backup....? what does the bs=4096 mean?
<superrad> ah right thanks, i'll give that a go now
<dwidmann> superrad: keep in mind that the place where you back up this partition will need to be large enough to hold that entire partition
<superrad> yeah i've borrowed a 160GB usb hdd and my root and home folders only come to 8GB
<dwidmann> superrad: and when I say entire partition I mean not space used, but the actual partition size.
<superrad> oh right, luckily still have enough space though
<fujisan> # Unpackage the file. A directory called install_flash_player_9_linux will be created.
<fujisan> # In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<fujisan> help me please
<fujisan> i did cd to the location but now i dont know how to execute the command appending ./flasplayer-installer didnt work
<MrKennie1> fujisan: what is the problem?
<fujisan> fujisan@ubuntu:~/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux$ $./flashplayer-installer to run the installer <-- make this right for me please
<fujisan> this command
<MrKennie1> fujisan: ok
<MrKennie1> fujisan: you can just install flashplugin-nonfree
<MrKennie1> there is a package
<fujisan> no no
<MrKennie1> er, that is the package.
<fujisan> i need flash from adobe
<MrKennie1> that is flash from adobe
<fujisan> nope
<fujisan> i need this one
<MrKennie1> it's an automated installer infact
<MrKennie1> explain
<fujisan> i need this one
<fujisan> i just need this one for certain webapps
<MrKennie1> but flashplugin-nonfree is the same thing
<MrKennie1> it will download from adobe and install for you
<fujisan> its not the same
<fujisan> i was told it is not the same
<MrKennie1> not the same as what? it comes from adobe
<fujisan> so who can help me??
<fujisan> yeah give it a rest please i am not repeating it again, thanks for your help, but you arent helping me
<Finger> Hello
<MrKennie> fujisan: how can anyone help if you won;t listen
<MrKennie> or read
<fujisan> dude
<Finger> New Linux user here, I had a few questions if anyone has a moment
<MrKennie> whatever..
<fujisan> just leave it alone you can't help me thats fine
<MrKennie> obviously not
<Finger> Anyone able to answer a few new user questions?
<MrKennie> Finger: ask away
<Finger> Well I'm a hopeful Windows convert and had a few program questions
<MrKennie> ok
<Finger> like useful apps, things that can gimme pretty shinies as far as UI etc
<MrKennie> well, Kubuntu has support from nice UI effects
<Finger> I"ve heard many people talk about Wine, and other programs just wondering what, if any, I should be looking for to enhance my Linux experience
<MrKennie> it's not enabled by default but it's easy to setup
<Finger> I've already installed Kubuntu, on it now actually
<MrKennie> cool
<Finger> well I know NO coding and I'm a complete noob when it comes to Linux
<MrKennie> it's all done in a gui
<Finger> felt like nuclear physics to get my soundcard drivers (X-Fi) and Flash 10 installed lol
<MrKennie> K->System->Desktop Effects
<Finger> compiz?
<MrKennie> yea
<MrKennie> that will get you some prettiness
<MrKennie> what graphics you got?
<Finger> 8800 GTS
<Finger> My other OS is Vista
<MrKennie> hmm, you will probably need to install the nvidia drivers if you haven't already
<Finger> ya its was the first thing it prompted me to do on rebooting
<MrKennie> you should be all set to play around with the desktop effects stuff then
<Finger> ok I'm installing (or so I thought) and its asking me if I want to remove Compiz KDE... do i?
<MrKennie> remove? hmm
<Finger> thats what this prompt is asking me
<Finger> but it wasnt installed, the only selectable box was the install one
<MrKennie> hmm
<Finger> hmm I hit ok and now I can select the desktop effects
<MrKennie> well, seems to have gone ok
<master_> tgg
<Finger> so what are all the different selections do?
<MrKennie> different levels of effects from minimal to custom
<Finger> does custom dictate I need any coding?
<MrKennie> no
<Finger> I know my PC and Video can handle anything Linux has got =P
<Finger> how do I custiomiz it afterwards?
<guest> oopppppppps
<Finger> ....
<sevenseeker1> Howdy, what is the recommended way to set a FQDN on a box? (when using DHCP, but not wanting the server to set it)
<Finger> MrKennie?
<master_> #EVOLUTION
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a compiz for kKDE 3.5?
<Sixofour|Sleep> KDE*
<fujisan> what is the meta key on the keyboard?
<Dragnslcr> Alt, I think
<fujisan> thanks
<eamon> how do i create a shared folder
<Finger> anyone know where I could find some pretty nice (techy, scifi, HD) themes?
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i change video drivers?
<Finger> Ya know, for a channel with so many people to help/get help there seems to be a severe lack of the help =P
<neversfelde> Finger: kde-look.org, Please be patient. thx.
<Finger> heh I asked questions like 40 min ago that never got answered
<Sixofour|Sleep> kubuntu is dead right now heh
<Finger> I think I was being pretty patient
<Sixofour|Sleep> i just ask ib ubuntu
<Sixofour|Sleep> if kubuntu doesn't respond
<eamon> how do i share a folder
<neversfelde> Sixofour|Sleep: do whatever you like :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> #ubuntu
<Finger> ty
<Finger> Anyone know of any possible solution to Flash 10 crashing FF3?
<neversfelde> eamon: I do not know an english howto, search for samba ant nfs, sorry.
<neversfelde> s/ant/and
<RollingD34th> i need help installing a sound card, when i did the install i did not have net access,wasn't home, i now have access but can't figure out how to install the card
<Finger> which card
<RollingD34th> i've tried the docs, but they don't give me any idea if it doesn't show the card
<RollingD34th> that's would be another problem, it's an old laptop, i don't know ecaxtly
<RollingD34th> I think it's a sound blaster pro
<Finger> usually the mfg should have some documentation to tell you which audio device it has in it
<alan> Hi
<Dr_willis> or it may be a 'sound blaster pro compatiable' which isent exactly the same thing. :)
<Dr_willis> The good old days.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so i have an ATi Radeon, right now..system is using intel drivers o.O..i am looking and the only radeon drivers are "ATi Radeon, Radeon 8500, Radeon (fbdev), Radeon (fglrx), Radeon (Vesa)...which should i use?
<Sixofour|Sleep> I have Ati Radeon x1300*
<RollingD34th> the docs i found on tell me either sound plaster pro or 16
<Finger> do a google search on your model number and see if you can find it that way
<RollingD34th> i think it's the pro due to the hdd size and ram
<alan> I need help with this: I got the files from a CD, but i need to create a .iso and i dont have the CD anymore.
<Finger> download the ISO
<Finger> Rolling, for cards that old usually the drivers are universal
<RollingD34th> well, xubuntu it's reconizing it's existance
<Finger> but...
<Finger> ?
<RollingD34th> [21:09] <Finger> ?, my sentiments excatly
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: I'd say, if it will run respectably, use the "radeon" driver.
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: if it's using intel drivers, then there may be an onboard graphics chip. How well is it working for you?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm installing the proprietary
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: really? I've heard that the open source drivers actually do very well and even have 3d support with at least some of the older Radeon series cards ...
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm trying these first though
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: and I asked about the intel mainly because the newer intel graphics chips are fairly well supported (far from perfect though) ... namely the X3000 chip and above.
<MrKennie> you might have problems with some games using wine and opensource ati but if you don't play games it doesn't matter anyway :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> nothing in my computer is intel cept my processor,
<Sixofour|Sleep> i do play games and i do use wine
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i use a .run file?
<Sixofour|Sleep> binary
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: you'll need to chmod +x the file, then run it like this "./thefilesname.run"
<Sixofour|Sleep> uh
<Sixofour|Sleep> can you show me exactly how to do that?
<Sixofour|Sleep> ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: move the file to your home directory
<Sixofour|Sleep> er wtf, i don't have 64bit
<Sixofour|Sleep> whats the command to run it?
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: well, it would be like this for that file, "chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run" then "sudo ~/ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run"
<eamon> whats the command to share a particular folder on ubuntu
<Sixofour|Sleep> !samba | eamon
<ubot5> eamon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so, now i need to tell kde3.5 to use this drive correct?
<Sixofour|Sleep> drive
<Sixofour|Sleep> driver
<MrKennie> eamon: you can also right click o na folder in konqueror or dolphin and choose properties and hit the share tab
<dwidmann> eamon: alternatively you can use NFS
<MrKennie> not show how well it works though, I alwy
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: well, not exactly, you need to tell X to use it.
<MrKennie> er, I always do things manually
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: which involves editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh..how?
<MrKennie> does ati have a config tool?
<MrKennie> like nvidia
<Sixofour|Sleep> um..it did, but i forgot the command lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~$ aticonfig
<Sixofour|Sleep> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Sixofour|Sleep>   Major opcode of failed request:  146 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)
<Sixofour|Sleep>   Minor opcode of failed request:  7 ()
<Sixofour|Sleep>   Serial number of failed request:  8
<Sixofour|Sleep>   Current serial number in output stream:  8
<Pici> !paste
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~$
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrKennie> well, editing the config isn't that bad
<Sixofour|Sleep> so hows it look doc? am i gonna live?
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive already edited the config before
<Sixofour|Sleep> i disable some keys
<MrKennie> anyway, sorry, I'm confusing the issue.
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: hmmm, I'm not sure if that command worked for you or not ... I've got nvidia's in all of my systems atm
<Sixofour|Sleep> ati installed, i was clicking next trhough the gui
<MrKennie> I think it's fglrx-config.. ir it was
<Sixofour|Sleep> it mentioend aticonfig at the end
 * RollingD34th still needs to know how to install is sound card
<sevenseeker1> does anyone know what the recommended way to set a domain name (for FQDN) is in Kubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do you know your sound card is not fine and you just don't have oss?
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~$ fglrx-config
<Sixofour|Sleep> bash: fglrx-config: command not found
<dwidmann> RollingD34th: pull a shell, and type "alsamixer", what does it call the card, if it tells you?
<MrKennie> hm, I only have one ati and that's an old 9000
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: type fglrx then press tab, it should auto complete
<Sixofour|Sleep> nope..it just says beep
<RollingD34th> finction snd)ctl_open failed for defualt: no such filre or directory
<MrKennie> hm, maybe it has changed
<Sixofour|Sleep> same beep if i hit backspece with no text
<dwidmann> sevenseeker1: I forget if it involves editing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname or using the domain command, or some combination of the above :\
<dwidmann> **erm, s/domain/hostname
<Sixofour|Sleep> so what do i edit in zorg.conf?
<Sixofour|Sleep> xorg
<dwidmann> well, for sure you have to change the driver in the device section to 'fglrx', but other than that, I'm not sure if more edits would have to be made or not.
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: try sudo aticonfig --initial
<Sixofour|Sleep> same error
<Sixofour|Sleep> the ati linux driver wiki sats use aticonfig :(
<Sixofour|Sleep> says*
<Sixofour|Sleep> use aticonfig + aticonfig broke = :?
<MrKennie> looks like a manual operation then
<Sixofour|Sleep> indeed
<MrKennie> I'm not sure if it's still called fglrx though
<MrKennie> a basic config would be a matter of adding Driver "fglrx" to the device section
<Sixofour|Sleep>     * /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sixofour|Sleep>     X configuration file. Find the Device section for your ATI card and edit the Driver line to read
<Sixofour|Sleep> Driver "fglrx"
<Sixofour|Sleep>  Note: This is the least-preferred method. Many things can stop working.
<MrKennie> you know how to switch to VT right?
<Sixofour|Sleep> many things can stop working
<Sixofour|Sleep> maby if i knew what VT was
<sevenseeker1> dwidmann: thanks for the info.  I tried editing /etc/hosts but I got messages saying it could not resolve the hostname then so perhaps they do it different then on older Unix systems
<MrKennie> pressing ctrl+alt+F1 through to F7 will change VT, useful if X breaks ;)
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh i know
<MrKennie> F7 and upwards sometimes..
<dwidmann> sevenseeker1: well, it wouldn't be only /etc/hosts, like I said there's definitely more to it, you probably have to change it with the hostname command too
<Sixofour|Sleep> so how do i add that line?
<dwidmann> MrKennie: actually through to f12
<MrKennie> yea, so backup the config edit and try it
<Sixofour|Sleep> dunno how o.O
<Sixofour|Sleep> the last edit i did was automatic
<MrKennie> using what?
<Sixofour|Sleep> konsole
<MrKennie> I mean, you said it was automatic but what was you using for it to do that?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i dunno, someone told me to put stuff into konsole
<MrKennie> oh, lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> was a while ago
<Ertain> Hello once again everyone.
<sevenseeker1> dwidmann: yes, I played around with that one too... however I think in my iterations to solve the problem I edited /etc/hosts wrong, now it works with the usual 'x.x.x.x<tab>hostname.domain.com<tab>hostname'
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: ok, type kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sevenseeker1> dwidmann: I left /etc/hostname alone
<dwidmann> sevenseeker1: I think I did too, last time I did it
<sevenseeker1> dwidmann: thanks for your help, you ensured me I was on the right track (and needed to be more careful) :)
<RollingD34th> dwidmann: any more suggestions?
<Sixofour|Sleep> pft kubuntu locked up
<MrKennie> ouch
<Sixofour|Sleep> and now my resolution is 300x420 or something
<Sixofour|Sleep> the "K" button is bigger than my thu8mb lol
<MrKennie> ew
<Sixofour|Sleep> so how do i edit this file?
<MrKennie> looks like the aticonfig thing worked then
<Ertain> After I updated to the 2.6.24-19 kernel my internet services aren't starting up properly.  I don't know if this is because of the recent kernel or what.
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is also the max resoltion for Radeon fglrx" lol
<MrKennie> but now you need to tweak it
<Sixofour|Sleep> it didn't work
<Sixofour|Sleep> my max res is not 300x420
<MrKennie> I seem to recall those errors are normal
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is Radeon "fglrx" dfrive that kde had
<MrKennie> you can check your config
<Sixofour|Sleep> driver*
<Sixofour|Sleep> not the driver i installed
<MrKennie> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrKennie> you got rid of the driver installed by ubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i didn't get "rid" of anything
<Sixofour|Sleep> ic hanged it to a drive that came with kubuntu
<Sixofour|Sleep> driver
<MrKennie> ok
<newbie> hello word, who are from indonesia pleas!!!
<Sixofour|Sleep> zorg.conf is...empty...
<Sixofour|Sleep> xorg
<MrKennie> er
<Sixofour|Sleep> my xorg.conf is empty lol
<MrKennie> wth
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok now what i got it working
<MrKennie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ( I think that's it)
<MrKennie> that should restore things back to normal then you can go in and edit it again.
<Sixofour|Sleep>         Driver          "fglrx"
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats whats in my xorg
<MrKennie> is that all?
<Sixofour|Sleep> but this can't be right..my max res is 300x420 wtf?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no tnats the thing i had to edit
<MrKennie> I see
<MrKennie> but you said it was empty? is this from a backup?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no i typed rtc instead of etc
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, this ati driver blows
<Sixofour|Sleep> lets see if i even have 3d accel
<Sixofour|Sleep> glxgears works
<Sixofour|Sleep> but my max res is 600x480
<Sixofour|Sleep> o.O
<MrKennie> hm
<MrKennie> are there any comments in xorg.conf?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: need to look in log for problem
<Sixofour|Sleep> let me reboot real quick
<MrKennie> glad I don't have an ati, but not so glad I have an nvidia either
<flaccid> MrKennie: id say nvidia has the least problems
<cilkay> Hello. I want to set up LTSP but I notice that Edubuntu and the Ubuntu Server both insist on Gnome. I installed packages on Kubuntu but there seems to be no wizards, nothing to help one configure this. While I can certainly manage a shell, I'm afraid the sysadmin at the school where this is supposed to be installed can't. Any suggestions?
<MrKennie> flaccid: yea
<flaccid> cilkay: which guide are you following
<cilkay> Not sure which one to follow, which is why I'm asking.
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah
<Sixofour|Sleep> both are using fglrx
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is certainly horrible
<flaccid> cilkay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<cilkay> ltspadmin as mentioned at ltsp.org seems useful but I can't find it on (K)ubuntu
<Finger> Anyone know of any drivers for my Logitech G5 mouse?
<cilkay> Thanks. I'll read that.
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: it will say in the log the problem with the resolution. feel free to pastebin it to look at if you want. this must be done in the low res session
<Sixofour|Sleep> what log?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't tjhink its a problem, i think the drive only supports up to 600x480
<Sixofour|Sleep> driver
<Sixofour|Sleep> sucks ati can't do better than that
<Sixofour|Sleep> flaccid what log?
<flaccid> !enter | Sixofour|Sleep please start doing this
<ubot5> Sixofour|Sleep please start doing this: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and no its not the driver
<cilkay> Is it feasible to just install KDE on Edubuntu?
<flaccid> cilkay: you install the meta package kubuntu-desktop to get it
<Sixofour|Sleep> !pasttebin
<ubot5> Factoid 'pasttebin' not found
<Sixofour|Sleep> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cilkay> Sure, I've done that on Ubuntu. I just wanted to know if it caused any breakage on Edubuntu.
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41419/
<Sixofour|Sleep> flaccid
<cilkay> I noticed that KDE installed on Ubuntu doesn't look quite the same as Kubuntu.
<cilkay> There's a bit more polish on Kubuntu.
<flaccid> cilkay: shouldnt do so, but then again ask the guys in #edubuntu if any known issues
<cilkay> ok, thanks
<flaccid> it should be the same. not sure what you referring to there
<Finger> ok... stupid noob question... how do I install a theme I downloaded?
<flaccid> !changethemes | Finger
<ubot5> Finger: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: there is a few issues in there, pastebin the xorg.conf please and lspci -v
<flaccid> oops i mean lspci | grep VGA
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is lspci -v?
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is all that?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: see man lspci
<Sixofour|Sleep> ??
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41420/
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: in konsole type lspci | grep VGA and paste the result in the pastebin
<Sixofour|Sleep> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats it
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: you have how many video cards and how many displays?
<Sixofour|Sleep> video card, video chop on mobo and one monitor... ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> chip
<MrKennie> I prefer chops :)
<flaccid> so you are saying 1 card, 1 monitor?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: why does your xorg.conf have more than 1 display and explicitly set to 640x480 ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> 1 card 1 monitor and a video chip on the mobo
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't know flaccid
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<roy> is ubuntu studio worth downloading?
<Sixofour|Sleep> everything was fine before i tried to install the ati proprietary drivers
<MrKennie> personally I would sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MrKennie> then change the driver
<MrKennie> and go from there
<illmortal> guys?... what do I need to install in order for Konversation and Kopete to show misspelled words when they're typed?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: i guess you played around. do what MrKennie suggested and should be sweet
<Sixofour|Sleep> uh
<Sixofour|Sleep> why would i back up a broken xorg file?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i coudl easly change the driver
<Sixofour|Sleep> but i am trying to get a gamen in wine to work
<Sixofour|Sleep> a game in
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: if you reconfigure xserver-xorg you will get a working config back then you can go in change the driver and it might be worth adding the busid line too.
<Sixofour|Sleep> huh?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: do this in konsole
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive been using linux 2 days man
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: seriously . stop pressing enter and responding on more than 1 line
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: tell me when you have done that
<Sixofour|Sleep> didn't work..lol?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: it should have. Now open /etc/X11/xorg.conf again
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41422/
<MrKennie> that's fine
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a way to make konsole "always on top" ?
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- did you enable spellcheck?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: when you have xorg.conf open look for Section "Device"
<Sixofour|Sleep> everything under 'Section "Device"' : 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<illmortal> where would I enable that? In Kopete or Konversation?
<Sixofour|Sleep> after that EndSection"
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: the section might be empty, that's fine. Within Section and EndSection insert the lines: Driver "fglrx" Busid "PCI:2:0:0"
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: if you already have a driver option there change that.
<Sixofour|Sleep> delete identifyer stuff?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: Driver and Busid are on seperate lines btw.
<MrKennie> no
<MrKennie> add the lines after that
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- in Konversation, right-click in the input area
<Sixofour|Sleep> then what?
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- for Kopete, what version are you using?
<MrKennie> can you paste what you have now in pastebin please
<Sixofour|Sleep> heh, linux + filtera [goa trance] = me hacker
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> entier xorg.conf?
<MrKennie> please
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41424/
<illmortal> 0.12
<illmortal> Dragnslcr ^
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: looks fine now
<illmortal> 0.12.7
<Sixofour|Sleep> restart and hope for no implosion?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: ok, looks good to me. logout and restart X
<Dragnslcr> There was an "issue" in 0.12 that spellcheck only worked if you had rich text (or whatever it's called) disabled
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: if X fails to restart check the log
<Sixofour|Sleep> i better save huh
<Sixofour|Sleep> too abd i CAN'T
<Sixofour|Sleep> bad*
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: if for some reason it fails you can comment those two lines you added and start X again
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- I'm on KDE4 right now, so unfortunately I can't check everything you need for Kopete 0.12
<illmortal> what's so good about rich text, Dragnslcr?
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i figure out how..it won't let me save
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: 1 line!
<illmortal> alright screw it.. I'll Pidgin -.-
<flaccid> you need to use kdesudo to save it
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- lets you do different fonts and colors
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i add a correction to the same line?
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- personally I can't stand it, so I always turned it off anyway
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: you should edit it with kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<illmortal> how do I disable it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> ...
<Sixofour|Sleep> no one said anything about that
<illmortal> trying to find the option.. :X
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: I mentioned that earlier
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- in a chat window, it's one of the toolbar buttons
<Sixofour|Sleep> well now what?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: it doesn't matter, these are not huge changes
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: run what flaccid said
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- let me see if I can find a screenshot so I can point it out to you
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i edit with kdesudo?
<MrKennie> then add the two lines again
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: please pay attention, i just showed you
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, so...
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- pretty sure it's the pencil icon, just to the left of the spellcheck button
<MrKennie> kdesudo will allow you to edit the file with superuser privilege
<Sixofour|Sleep> now i need to find those two lines [i can only vew 3 at a time..lol]
<illmortal> k checkin :p
<illmortal> bah... I'm just gonna stop using kopete. pidgin is much better.
<Finger> Can anyone help me install a theme? I've read docs about general theme installs and from the maker of the theme but I cannot get it to actually apply the theme (using kbfx)
<Sixofour|Sleep> hey!, you broke my PC thx :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> had to repair x server :S
<Sixofour|Sleep> back to the itnel drivers
<Sixofour|Sleep> intel
<Sixofour|Sleep> kubuntu wouldn't load period
<_2> intel driver for ati chip ???
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm using intel video drives
<Sixofour|Sleep> drivers*
<MrKennie> buy an nvidia
<Sixofour|Sleep> none of them are as good as my ati
<Sixofour|Sleep> for PCI
<Dr_willis> pci? Egads.
<illmortal> pidgin ftw!
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok so, now what do we do?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: 1. listen and respond on 1 line 2. i asked to see log if X doesn't start.
<Finger> Can anyone help me install a theme? I've read docs about general theme installs and from the maker of the theme but I cannot get it to actually apply the theme (using kbfx)
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i get a log if kubuntu doesn't start?
<flaccid> and intel drivers don't work with ati so im not sure what you mean
<Sixofour|Sleep> i got a big dos lookign screen with random colors and brokeness
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: you press ctrl+alt+f2 and login and do it there
<flaccid> Finger: please do not repeat
<Sixofour|Sleep> in the middle of loading kubuntu it stopped and my screen was allb usted and colroful and blocky
 * flaccid nods
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i pressed enter, it changed to a red color
<Sixofour|Sleep> backspace was a weird dot configureation
<Dr_willis> In the middle of INSTALLING kubuntu? or after the install?
<Sixofour|Sleep> laoding kubuntu
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep when this is going on what's happening on the ati card ?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: when you say PCI do you mean PCI Express?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no i mean PCI, i see not e on the end :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> _2 don't know..i used grub to fix xserver
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: instead of being verbose, why don't you go and give it a try. you can log in the tty and then copy the log or use pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_2> you use grub to fix xserver        NOT
<Sixofour|Sleep> i did, i used grub and it told me to go into restore mode
<Dr_willis> unless hes refering to that 'xfix' feature on the 'recovery' entry...
<Dr_willis> but thats not really 'using grub' to fix it.. You used grub to get into the recovery session.
<Sixofour|Sleep> with a dos lookign windows, i hit down arrow to "fix x server"
<MrKennie> ah
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: anyway. what are you going to do now?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm in normal kubuntu with intel -386 drivers
<Dr_willis> I never have seen this 'fix x server' option in my grub menus. an di just did a clean install of ubuntu 8.04.1 on a machine
<MrKennie> I've never used the recovery feature, maybe that's good? :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> i810 i mean*
<Dr_willis> ive never really needed to use it either. :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> Driver "i810"
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: ok so done. no need to flood the channel anymore :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> but i'm not using the ati driver
<Sixofour|Sleep> which i need for certain games to run
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: then stop complaining and do what we suggest..
<Sixofour|Sleep> i did, it broke kubuntu
<_2> i have a theory,  six installs the ati driver, with the monitor hooked to the intel output he boots and when the xserver started (obvously it had to switch to the ati card) the screen went wacco so he assumed that xorg was borked.
<Sixofour|Sleep> my monitor has been hooked to ym card for 4 years now
<Sixofour|Sleep> never been unhooked
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: OK
<flaccid> im not sure how talking is going to fix the problem
<Sixofour|Sleep> ???
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: the only way we can really find out what the problem is, is to change back to fglrx, and restart X, you do not need to reboot.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't even know what "the tty" is
<Sixofour|Sleep> x won't restart
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f2 , they are ttys
<MrKennie> ctrl+alt+F1/2/3/4/5/6......
<Sixofour|Sleep> when i logout it crashes and i have to reboot
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: if you can logout then X does start, so what do you mean
<Sixofour|Sleep> whole system rfeezes ojn a black screen
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: that is a bug
<Sixofour|Sleep> also when i go to tty i cannot type or anything "[ctrl+alt+f12]
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: there is no tty on ctrl+alt+f12
<Sixofour|Sleep> then what is ctrl+alt+f12?
<Sixofour|Sleep> my screen goes black and i see white text
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: nothing iirc
<MrKennie> F1 through to F6 should get you a tty
<MrKennie> that you can login to
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do you copy/paste in tty?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: you can't
<Dr_willis> I use the gpm program to enable mouse support for the consoles.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so how do i copy then paste the contents of the log?
<Dr_willis> it lets you select/paste
<Dr_willis> Sixofour|Sleep,  the pastebinit command is handy
<Dr_willis> Somecommand | pastebinit   --> prints out pastebin url for the text/paste
<Sixofour|Sleep> also, if i get the log now, it will show you the working stuff yeah o.O?
<_2> six you posted "<Sixofour|Sleep> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]"   and also posted "<Sixofour|Sleep> everything was fine before i tried to install the ati proprietary drivers" + "<Sixofour|Sleep> back to the itnel drivers <Sixofour|Sleep> intel"  <<< thus if xorg is using intel driver and works... then you install ati driver and kablam!    you would have to switch the monitor to the other
<Dr_willis> cat LOGFILE | pastebinit      should show the url to the pasteded info
<Sixofour|Sleep> _2 not unless the intel driver was working on my ATi card..like it is now.
<_2> intel driver works on ati card and ati driver doesnt ?
 * _2 doubts the validity of that.
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive not touched my monitor, on widnwos xp two days ago i used the ati card and it was fine, i installed kubuntu and kubuntu sues intel video
<Sixofour|Sleep> never touched the monitor cable
 * flaccid sits back and waits for log (which is what he always does)
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: you have to understand that ATI driver support for Linux isn't all that.
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: it's unfortunate really
<Finger> can anyone tell me how to get dekorator?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: which is why I've stuck with nvidia where 3d is required.
<Finger> ok tell me where i get a list fo rthe apt-get?
<Sixofour|Sleep> last time i used kubuntu, i had nvidia, and there was no way to use a nvidia card on linux, but everyone with ati had it smooth sailing, so i got an ati card, and now ati on linux = crap?
<Sixofour|Sleep> this was when i used ubuntu 5.10
<Fieldy> atis closed drivers are extremely problematic from my experience. i specifically avoid systems (especially laptops) with ati because of this
<flaccid> they all have issues
<Sixofour|Sleep> which funny enough, the LiveCd failed to load because my graphics were messed up [tried to use lvie cd before i did xfix]
<Dr_willis> No way to use nvidia card on linux? Hmm.. nvidia has had better linux support for ages...
<Fieldy> though right now i have an nvidia card (9600GT) which isn't supported by the current binary drivers in kubuntu; not in the mood to muck with it though, the open ones are doing the trick (no gl)
<Dr_willis> ati has been behind nvidia for years.
 * Fieldy steps out of the ati / nvidia thing
<Dr_willis> Fieldy,  weird.. I think my 9600 worked.. or was it a 9800 - i got so many nvidia cards.. and they all work.
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i want an nvidia card as good as my ati then i need to get a new mother board :(
<Dr_willis> Theres a lot of 'variation' in nvidia cards it seems.
<Sixofour|Sleep> no AGP slots
<Sixofour|Sleep> or PCIe
<MrKennie> I was always hoping that the AMD takeover would resolve the *nix driver support thing but it seems to me that it has got no better.
<Sixofour|Sleep> well what is the best open drive for Ati Radeon x1300?
<Sixofour|Sleep> driver
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have 5 ati drivers
<MrKennie> default setup should have it setup
<MrKennie> er, working
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, apparentoly i have 3 video cards also
<MrKennie> you can verify by running glxinfo
<Dr_willis> MrKennie,  yep. Still waiting for the 'improved ati linux support' to happen.
<MrKennie> Dr_willis: hah, as if
<Sixofour|Sleep> my monitor is plugged into ym ati card, but i have an ati card, an intel card and a evsa card...apaprently :(
<MrKennie> Dr_willis: I think they are still drooling over vista (for some bizzare reason)
<_2> vesa vidio card   heh.
<Sixofour|Sleep> kubuntu doesn't know what i have i think its just guessing
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: vesa is like a standard, most cards support some sort of vesa
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i know what card iots using?
<Sixofour|Sleep> its*
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm looking in system settings > monitor and display > hardware
<flaccid> its in the log
<flaccid> its all in the log!
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you still want that log?
<Dr_willis> I would disable every card you can in the bios.. if you can... eliminate as many potential issues as you can.
<flaccid> only if its using the fglrx driver with the config MrKennie helped you with
<Sixofour|Sleep> that config will not run
<Sixofour|Sleep> first it will crash my system on logout
<flaccid> you see that doesn't make sense. you cannot log out if it will not run. thats a contradiction...
<Sixofour|Sleep> sure you can..hit lockout, screen goes blakc..crash
<Sixofour|Sleep> logout8
<Sixofour|Sleep> logout = system total failure lockup boom
<Dr_willis> I recall a bug with ati drivers - where after logging out of X. the X server would not come 'back' - I had to enable the 'always restart X server' feature of KDM -
<Dr_willis> the system was not locked up.. X was just crashed badly and gave a black screen
<Sixofour|Sleep> then that is likely what happened
<Dr_willis> This was a few kubuntu releases ago.. like a year or more..
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you recall how to setup such an option?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: err like i said that is a bug. i have to put up with it as well.
<Dr_willis> the option was in the kdm config file - i had to manually edit.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't even rememebr what edits you gave me to the xorg.conf
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'll try them again
<flaccid> very long bug report(s) on launchpad and they still havnt fixed it properly and the restricted drivers have the most problems with it. its ativentsd etc...
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats if tyy loads even thouhg linux doesn't run
 * flaccid feels like hes wasting his time here
<Sixofour|Sleep> does tty work in grub?
<flaccid> no
<Sixofour|Sleep> flaccid, if i understand this, you want me to enable a configuration that stops linux from laoding, then use tyy to pastebin the log correct?
<flaccid> tty works once linux has bootstrapped and the runlevels init
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: have you added ati-agp to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<flaccid> Sixofour|Sleep: linux should still load. you said it crashes on logout!
<flaccid> then again i don't see the point if the problem is simply the bug we all know about
<Sixofour|Sleep> it crashed on logout, then crashed on the "kubuntu" loading screen [with the bluie bar]
<flaccid> you cannot get to logout if you cannot load. doesn't make sense. anyway too many contradictions here, too frustrating for me to help anymore sorry
<Sixofour|Sleep> with that xorg.conf if i try to run my computer, it will not let me do anything unless i hit enter when grub comes up, anything after that i have noc ontrol over
<Sixofour|Sleep> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ubot5> Factoid '11' not found
<Sixofour|Sleep> the logout button
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: also have you added fglrx to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?
<Sixofour|Sleep> you have never seen the red logout button?
<Sixofour|Sleep> no MrKennie
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: if not you may have conflicting modules
<Sixofour|Sleep> flaccid you are thinking of the logIN screen
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i check that?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: add fglrx to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Sixofour|Sleep> is that a txt file a program what?
<MrKennie> txt file
<Sixofour|Sleep> DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx" ?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: aye
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, closed, saved
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: now reinstall the ati package
<Sixofour|Sleep> um, that atiblahblahblah.run ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> the one i got from Ati website
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: yup
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: if you don't disable the module ubuntu will update it everytime you reboot.
<Sixofour|Sleep> lets see if i remember how :d
<Sixofour|Sleep> what was the command to install it again?
<Sixofour|Sleep> you posted it to me i just pasted it
<MrKennie> the command?
<Sixofour|Sleep> for running the .run file
<MrKennie> just type ./fubar.run (replace fubar with the actual filename
<MrKennie> )
<Dr_willis> if its executable that is.
<_2> else   bash filename.run
<Sixofour|Sleep> hrm
<Sixofour|Sleep> please run aticonfig from konsole or
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: so it has installed?
<Sixofour|Sleep> AMD CCC:LE from the Desktop Manager Windows, and yes it has
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: do not run that.
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: ok, now kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrKennie> and change the driver
<MrKennie> save and reboot.
<Sixofour|Sleep> change to ?
<MrKennie> fglrx
<Sixofour|Sleep> what you gave me before?
<fujisan> bluetooth headset on kubuntu please
<fujisan> how too.........................
<fujisan> help me please
<Dr_willis> !bluetooth
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Sixofour|Sleep> Section "Device"
<Sixofour|Sleep> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Sixofour|Sleep> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Sixofour|Sleep> all good?
<Dr_willis> Thats all i know n the topic.  of bluetooth fujisan
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: yup, reboot.
<fujisan> but i tried all Dr_willis :(
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, here goes something!
<Sixofour|Sleep> reboot PC or x?
<fujisan> even that i can hear the device pait but it wont work
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: pc
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'll reboot pc then
<seventytohundred> why dont the lazy kubuntu devs ever change the design of kubuntu?
<MrKennie> then do something yourself :)
<seventytohundred> did switched back to windows xp
<MrKennie> great
<psycholic> how would i go about making it the default program like say when i run a video i want mplayer to load
<_2> seventytohundred i'm so happy for us
<seventytohundred> linux isnt readt for the desktop
<flaccid> seventytohundred: its changed, just not very often
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm alive
<flaccid> !ot | seventytohundred
<ubot5> seventytohundred: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_2> seventytohundred finish your troll and leave.
<Sixofour|Sleep> now how do i know i am actually using the ati display and not the intel or gvesa?
<seventytohundred> !oy | flaccid
<ubot5> Factoid 'oy' not found
<Daisuke_Ido> !rude | seventytohundred
<ubot5> Factoid 'rude' not found
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: woohoo!
<fujisan> !blue tooth
<ubot5> Factoid 'blue tooth' not found
<fujisan> !bluetooth
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah man no blackholes formed over my cpu! whoo
<seventytohundred> !troll
<ubot5> Factoid 'troll' not found
<seventytohundred> !kubuntu
<ubot5> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<fujisan> troll?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: open konsole and type glxinfo
<fujisan> i am not a trool i had to boot into windows
<Sixofour|Sleep> already did that on a hunch !
<Sixofour|Sleep> let me guess pastebin?!
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: sure :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<seventytohundred> !kde
<ubot5> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<seventytohundred> !kde4
<ubot5> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<seventytohundred> !kde4.1
<ubot5> Factoid 'kde4.1' not found
<seventytohundred> !gnome
<ubot5> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<seventytohundred> !linux
<ubot5> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<seventytohundred> !kernel
<ubot5> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<MrKennie> please
<seventytohundred> !windowsxp
<ubot5> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<seventytohundred> !windows
<seventytohundred> !gutsy
<ubot5> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41437/
<seventytohundred> !intrepid
<ubot5> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Sixofour|Sleep> !pm
<ubot5> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Sixofour|Sleep> er
<_2> seventytohundred that's enough
<Sixofour|Sleep> PM the bot please
<seventytohundred> !ot | _2
<ubot5> _2: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<seventytohundred> !vista
<ubot5> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<seventytohundred> !cpu
<psycholic>  how would i go about making a program the default program like say when i run a video i want mplayer to load
<ubot5> Factoid 'cpu' not found
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<seventytohundred> !kernel
<ubot5> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<_2> !ops | please help seventytohundred to the door
<ubot5> please help seventytohundred to the door: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<Sixofour|Sleep> imagine giveing the bot a respond to command then telling the bot to tell himself something
<seventytohundred> !ops | _2
<ubot5> _2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<Sixofour|Sleep> sure let me find it
<psycholic> sweet
<MrKennie> thanks :)
<_2> thank you Hobbsee
<psycholic>  how would i go about making a program the default program like say when i run a video i want mplayer to load
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot > seventytohundred
<flaccid> Hobbsee: can you check my op status, it seems to have been removed
<flaccid> i could of prevented most of that
<Dr_willis> psycholic,  you can set the default filetypes/programs from one of the right click menu items I thought.
<psycholic> well i have tried that and it don't seem to work
<Dr_willis> psycholic,  well thats how its done.  theres the konqueror settings also - that you can manually mess with.
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<psycholic> i know there is a way to set it kind of like setting a "default" video card or sound card
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41438/  <--beware its over 9000 words
<Dr_willis> Im not on KDE at the moment so i cant give the exact places to go.. psycholic
<psycholic> thats cool
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie:
<psycholic> no biggy
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: it's not using the fglrx driver, can you paste your xorg.conf too please
<_2> psycholic not hunting for "prefered applications" are you ?
<Hobbsee> _2: you're welcome
<psycholic> might be what its all about
<Sixofour|Sleep> heh, it doesn't have the lines i added
<Sixofour|Sleep> let me guess, kate doesn't autosave when i logout?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: well no, you need to save it first.
<Sixofour|Sleep> Driver "glfrx"?
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep worse than that.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is no longer static i think.
<Sixofour|Sleep> no longer static?
<psycholic> guess i will google it
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a stub now
<Sixofour|Sleep> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Sixofour|Sleep> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Sixofour|Sleep> ?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: yup
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're using fglrx
<Sixofour|Sleep> lets try this again, this time i save the file
<Sixofour|Sleep> brb
<psycholic> just googled it na that not it thanks thou _2
<MrKennie> you know, I can't seem to find the compiz stuff in system settings..
<_2> psycholic k  sorry i didn't catch your origenal Q and ventured a guess from what i did see
<psycholic> this was it how would i go about making a program the default program like say when i run a video i want mplayer to load
<psycholic> i have tried with right clicking and make it the default but it don't work
<Daisuke_Ido> psycholic: right-click, properties?
<psycholic> yes sir
<Daisuke_Ido> hrrm
<psycholic> now i thought there was a way in term to do it to
<Sixofour|Sleep> nope
<_2> psycholic perhapse it's an "alternative"   ls -l /usr/bin/x-*   see if there is a symlink being called
<Sixofour|Sleep> screen went clusterfuck instead of loading linux
<Sixofour|Sleep> had to run xfix from grub again
<mr---t-> 1language
<Dr_willis> It may be worth while to backup any working xorg.conf files you manage to create.
<Dr_willis> That will save time in the futuer
<Sixofour|Sleep> easy, any file without drive "fglrx"
<Sixofour|Sleep> driver8
<Sixofour|Sleep> clearly fglrx doesn't work properly
<MrKennie> well I do nt know what else to suggest
<Sixofour|Sleep> well this sucks
<MrKennie> complain to ATI
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is the best open driver?
<MrKennie> radeon
<Sixofour|Sleep> and i still don't know which peice of ahrdware linux is using
<Daisuke_Ido> Sixofour|Sleep: intel's
<Sixofour|Sleep> how?
<Sixofour|Sleep> video is plugged into ati card
<_2> <psycholic> now i thought there was a way in term to do it to<<<   like you can change the default term by adjusting /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator    i am using dapper so i don't know what alternatives you might have setup.
<Daisuke_Ido> Sixofour|Sleep: is the monitor cable connected to  the card?
<Daisuke_Ido> then it's using that card
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes
<psycholic> nope there is only 4 and none say anything about it.. oh well i need to get to bed try tommarow
<Daisuke_Ido> what card is it, anyway?
<_2> psycholic also you may be able to edit a config in ~/.kde/share/configs/     idk.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so that would be ATi Radeon fbdev?
<Sixofour|Sleep> Ati Radeon X1300
<Sixofour|Sleep> systems settings says i have 3 cards heh
<_2> psycholic i remember that being adjustable within the konqueror configuration in it's menus.
<Sixofour|Sleep> my monitor is phsyically connected to the ati card
<Sixofour|Sleep> glxgears works so does that mean i have 3d accel?
<psycholic> hmm i just thought of some thing when you said konqueror i'm using dolphin
<psycholic> in kde 3 thou
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm contemplating why i need to fix my card in the first palce, if i have 3d accel, that should be enough for most games
<psycholic> like i said i'm going to bed thanks
<Sixofour|Sleep> TeamfortressClassic works
<_2> oh.    ok you just dropped off my radar
<fujisan> which channel should i select for the master channel in kmix for bluetooth headsets?
<_2> psycholic gooday
<Sixofour|Sleep> Fortress Forever crashes on world render o.O
<Sixofour|Sleep> fujisan there is only one master
<Sixofour|Sleep> that is why its called master
<fujisan> you but clearly i need to select the bluetooth source in the master channel in kmix
<fujisan> yeah*
<fujisan> i mean its not working now
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: if you want to play games in linux then you're best option is to get an nvidia. Just check to make sure it is supported first and your set. Otherwise you're stuck with doze for games.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have an nvidia
<Sixofour|Sleep> but its 128mb
<fujisan> so that makes sense but i can identify which one is the bluetooth and if its even in the list
<Sixofour|Sleep> ati is 256MB :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> the nvidia card is lol..comapred to the ati card
<Sixofour|Sleep> i think its Nvidia geforce FX5200
<Sixofour|Sleep> 128MB
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: well, atm in linux your ati card is lol compared to your nvidia card.
<Dr_willis> and with wine - and ATI = not often a good combo either
<Sixofour|Sleep> so what do you suggest Nvidia Gefoce FX5200 or ATi Radeon X1300?
<Dr_willis> I would toss the ati.
<MrKennie> sell ati and buy a newer nvidia
<Sixofour|Sleep> 128mb and 258mb respectivly
<Dr_willis> it dosent matter how much ram it has - if it dosent work
<Sixofour|Sleep> whats the best Nvidia for PCI?
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Dr_willis> Time to hit google I guess.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure what pci card are even out these days
<Sixofour|Sleep> but my nvidia card doesn't even have i think its like..pixelshaders ior something
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: google for a good nvidia card for linux
<Dr_willis> You are trying to 'game' on a machine thats basically obsolete. :) tood luck
<Dr_willis> good luck
<Sixofour|Sleep> won't be playing games with that
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not going to get excellent performance from a pci card
<Daisuke_Ido> ever.
<Sixofour|Sleep> sure i do, on windows..lol
<_2> toad luck !
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't want "best preformance" i need "it runs"
<Dr_willis> If i was to buy a 'new'  nvidia card. for a low end box. i would check out the fanless cards they got.
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: slap the nvidia card in you have
<Daisuke_Ido> Sixofour|Sleep: the nvidia will give you less driver headaches, for sure.
<Sixofour|Sleep> but will it run anything?
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats the question :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> let me find it
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: best thing to do is try
<Dr_willis> We dont have ESP.
<Dr_willis> Or pre-kog-nittion :)
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: I'm still convinced you have PCI Express
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> wanna bet?
<fujisan> it connects for a second and then disconnects my bluetooth any help on this
<Sixofour|Sleep> look up Dell Demnsion B110
<Sixofour|Sleep> tell me if it has PCIe
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: I don't think anyone made an ati x1300 for PCI
<fujisan> its paired
<Dr_willis> MrKennie,  i agree also.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm slappping the nvidia card ink, wish me luck, brbh
<Dr_willis> x1300 came out less then 2 yrs ago? i havent seen a pci video card in like 5+ years
<Sixofour|Sleep> brb
<_2> maybe he has an agp slot
<MrKennie> he's right
<MrKennie> it has no agp or pcie
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: that ati card must have been expensive if it really is PCI
<Dr_willis> and 3x as slow as it could have the potential to be.
<Dr_willis> :)
<_2> addi what ?
<MrKennie> anyway, probably gone a bit off topic here. soz.
<fujisan> so can anyone help me?
<fujisan> is this it?
<_2> fujisan i don't use bluetooth sorry.
<fujisan> _2 i now know why... I mean you can't call me a newb anymore since no one in here knows anything about bluetooth
<fujisan> thanks for responding though _2 most dont even have the decency to do that
<_2> fujisan i seldom get my questions answered in here either.   good luck with it.
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> thanks
<Dr_willis> depends on the question
<fujisan> yeah yeah
<Dr_willis> bluetooth is very much a 'grey' area
<MrKennie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<Dr_willis> I use bluetooth to get ringtones to the wifes phone. and thats it
<gecko_> I got the "BOSE Companion 5" Sound system for my computer and i just got a friend to throw Linux on my comp, now my sound doesnt seem to work, can some one help me??  (speak easily, very new to linux)
<_2> !sound
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MrKennie> gecko_: USB right?
<gecko_> yes
<gecko_> and yes it's checked On
<Finger> I need to rename a file but it says I'm not allowed, is there some admin thing I need to sign into before it will let me?
<_2> !sudo | Finger
<ubot5> Finger: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_2> !kdesudo | Finger
<ubot5> Finger: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MrKennie> gecko_: unplug it and plug it back in and type dmesg in konsole
<Finger> ya great how about telling me how to actually log into it
<fujisan> MrKennie:  you are a newb :)
<fujisan> you dont know enough about bluetooth
<MrKennie> fujisan: I don't even have any bluetooth devices to need to know
<fujisan> doesnt matter
<_2> Finger ?
<Sixofour|Sleep_> that was weird
<drhe|skt> how can i switch back to gnome from kde???
<_2> Finger you can't find a konsole or what ?
<gecko_> MrKennie: by konsole you mean the "terminal" thing?
<MrKennie> gecko_: yup
<gecko_> kk
<_2> drhe|skt define switch
<Sixofour|Sleep> i took ati out and put in nvidia, no computer start, switched monitor to onboard, no computer start, put nvidia in with ati no computer start, switched ati and nvidia slots, compuiter starts
<Finger> I know where the console is but  I am trying to rename a file then copy in a new file
<Sixofour|Sleep> monitor is in ati now in middle pci slot
<Sixofour|Sleep> o.O
<drhe|skt> i am booting to KDE. and i want the option to go back to gnome.
<MrKennie> gecko_: copy and paste the result of dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<_2> Finger so prepend sudo to your mv command
<_2> drhe|skt you have the option  at the login screen
<drhe|skt> oh.
<drhe|skt> how do i know which one i am using?
<Sixofour|Sleep> kubuntu sees the nvidia card, but i get no display from it o.O
<_2> drhe|skt at login  click the  settings choose session
<MrKennie> Finger: in dolphin you can "open as root" in the right hand panel too
<Sixofour|Sleep> though i didn't try knvidia in slot 3 display while ati was in slot 2 hrm
<drhe|skt> _2, ok. is there a method to check what i am using right now?
<drhe|skt> a command i can type to check.
<_2> drhe|skt yeah.    pidof kwin
<Dr_willis> Having 2 video cards insgtalled at the same time.. can make troubleshooting a lot harder.
<MrKennie> Finger: or right click and go to actions -> open as root.
<Sixofour|Sleep> what do you think MrKennie ?
<_2> drhe|skt if that gives a number it's kde if not it's not
<drhe|skt> didnt return anything
<drhe|skt> so i guess im using kde
<drhe|skt> brb. going to end session
<saotome> I have a webcam. Anybody know a good app for recording video from it and storing it to a file (preferably in a compressed state)?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: you installed the nvidia card in ati's place?
<Dr_willis> saotome,  try 'cheese'
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes, and moved the ati card down one slot
<_2> drhe|skt well   you might also test for kicker     pidof kicker
<Sixofour|Sleep> its weird
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: remove it
<Sixofour|Sleep> remove nvidia?
<gecko_> MrKennie: done.. how do you whisper? :P
<saotome> Dr_willis uumm... looks promising from the package description. I'll give it a try. Thanks a million!
<Sixofour|Sleep> i tried nvidia in other slots to no avail
<Dr_willis> saotome,  me and the grandson had a blast with it the other day.
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: well, actually, you can remove the driver line in xorg.conf but I think it's alot easier to remove the ati card.
<_2> Finger did you get it ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i remvoe the ati card, i get no display from nvidia or intel chip
<MrKennie> gecko_: can you paste the pastebin url here so we can see?
<gecko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41445/
 * Dr_willis points out that its a VERY good idea to poweroff/UNPLUG the machine from the wall.. befor removing/adding cards
<gecko_> that ?
<MrKennie> lol
<MrKennie> gecko_: yes, thanks
<Sixofour|Sleep> i get no display if nvidia is loaded before the ati card [like if i put nvidia in the slot before the ati card instead iof after]
<Finger> someone suggested sudo nautilus but it returns a command not found
<Sixofour|Sleep> slot one is my ethernet, 2 is ati and 3 is nvidia
<Dr_willis> Finger,  thats the gnome file manager
<_2> Finger that would be a "bad" idea for a gnome user.
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats the only way i will get a display while also having nvidia in my machine
<_2> Finger kdesudo konqueror    would be one way for a kde user
<Dr_willis> i tend to use 'mc' as my root user file manager. :)  that way i can tell at that its the root file maanger
<Dr_willis> Ive seen to many 'oops'  in here from people using the what they thought was the  normal file manager when it was actually being ran as root
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you understand what i mean MrKennie ?
<_2> Finger i would still sujest     sudo mv file newname
<Dr_willis> If you do such root file manager stuff - You may want to set the root users themes to use some BRIGHT RED colors. :)
<_2> replacing file and newname accordingly
<MrKennie> gecko_: cat /proc/asound/cards in konsole, do you get any results?
<Sixofour|Sleep> Dr_willis: can you set up kubuntu so that any app or konsole in root is bright red?
<Sixofour|Sleep> in sudo i mean
<Dr_willis> Sixofour|Sleep,  you have to run the theme tools as root and set the theme for the root user. like i said.
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: remember you xorg.conf probably still has the fglrx entry in it
<Sixofour|Sleep> spiffy
<_2> !kdesu | Sixofour|Sleep
<ubot5> Sixofour|Sleep: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sixofour|Sleep> but how does that effect wether i get a display from the card?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't even see "grub" or "dell" load
<Sixofour|Sleep> turn power on, screen stays black
<Finger> the ksudo command worked fine
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: eh, maybe your nvidia is dead?
<Sixofour|Sleep> kubuntu sees it fine
<Sixofour|Sleep> even gave it a nice driver
<_2> !kdesu > Finger
<ubot5> Finger, please see my private message
<Sixofour|Sleep> "nv"
<Sixofour|Sleep> if it was dead kubuntu wouldn't see it yeah?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i think ym system expects ati and if it doesn't get that it boots w3ith no display at all
<Dr_willis> Sixofour|Sleep,  perhaps.. perhaps not...
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: so lets see, completely removing the ati card and plugging your monitor into the nvidia card you get nothing?
<Dr_willis> ive had video cards that die and loose some of the video out/colors.
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes, nothing, pluging monitor with only nvidia = nothing, pluging monitor in nvidia before ati = nothing, pluging monitor in ati ebfore nvidia = works
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have 3 pci slots loaded in order, 1 2 and 3
<MrKennie> is the nvidia in the same slot as the ati when it was in?
<gecko_> MrKennie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41447/      thats what i got from it.. that help any?  i feel so useless.
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep, and the ati is in slot two now [it was slot 3]
<MrKennie> gecko_: that's great, looks like it's loaded and recognised.
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a tool i can use to diagnose my nvidia card to see if its functioning properly?
<Sixofour|Sleep> if its working properly, then i fear its a load order issue
<MrKennie> gecko_: ok, what are you using to test the audio?
<Sixofour|Sleep> and what the bios expects to see vs what it gets
<gecko_> MrKennie: Amarok
<MrKennie> gecko_: ok, give me one sec
<gecko_> MrKennie: sure thing boss :)
<fitoria> hi
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep, nvidia is my "secondary" card
<Sixofour|Sleep> make it pirmary and make ati secodnary and reboot?
<fitoria> I have Kubuntu 8.04 for 64 bits and I wanted to play frets on fire but the audio of the guitar doesnt sounds any idea?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i made nvidia primary and ati secodnary..rebooting now
<Sixofour|Sleep> brb
<Sixofour|Sleep> FFFOWNED!
<Sixofour|Sleep> it worked :d
<Sixofour|Sleep> I'm on NVidia
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D
<MrKennie> gecko_: ok, sorry about that. do you still have konsole open?
<Sixofour|Sleep> So, what drivers do i need for an Nvidia Geforce FX5200?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> i would run that hardware manager tool and let it install them.
<Dr_willis> I would guess most likely the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers
<Sixofour|Sleep> you know that lnik is two years old iirc
<gecko_> yup
<Dr_willis> it still has good info..  My ubuntu system asks to install the proper nvidia drivers when i first booted it up. Use the hardware manager tool is the best way
<Sixofour|Sleep> it did for me, i clicked enable
<MrKennie> gecko_: type sudo asoundconf list
<Dr_willis> or take a chance and install 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy'
<Sixofour|Sleep> i;'m letting it do it, i didn't eklt it download before
<Sixofour|Sleep> time to reboot, also i should screw these cards in huh?
<Sixofour|Sleep> brb
<gecko_> MrKennie: ok?  IXP and Audio
<MrKennie> gecko_: ok type sudo asoundconf set-default-card Audio
<mixed1234> anyone know of a decent sound card they can recommend?  I am going to connect the sound card to my stereo
<gecko_> MrKennie: ok, done.. now what?
<MrKennie> gecko_: if amarok is already running quit it and start it up again and try it
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  most creative cards work.. avoide the x-fi card however. its to new and drivers are not good yet.
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  theres some decent $30 range creative cards
<_2> intel-hda stinketh
<gecko_> MrKennie: ok, will do.. just a sec
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, I plan on spending around $100, thanks for the input, Im going to look at creative's site and be back in a sec
<Dr_willis> $100 is will get a GOOD sound card. :)
<Dr_willis> I like my older audigy2zs card. Not sure what new cretive cards has out now
<gecko_> MrKennie: gah, nothing..
<MrKennie> gecko_: ok, I was worried about a couple of error messages I saw in the dmesg output. Let me investigate that I minute
<_2> i have a ess sound card that i like the best.    but it's old.     isa
<Dr_willis> that is old.. :)
<gecko_> MrKennie: for sure.. errors? odd, ok
<Dr_willis> I splurged years ago on the high end cretive cards.. and they have outlasted like 5 machines
<mixed1234> Dr. Willis, you remember how much you paid for yours?  Im looking up the prices and the AudityZS costs $162, yikes!
<Sixofour|Sleep> yay!
<MrKennie> gecko_: yea, apparently because they are not complying with the USB specification.
<MrKennie> gecko_: in konsole type alsamixer
<gecko_> MrKennie: why would that happen? if that's able to be explained to me? lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie: crono@Nekron:~$ glxgears
<Sixofour|Sleep> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sixofour|Sleep> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  i got a 'gamers' edition for like $100 i recall. this was a few years back
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: glxinfo
<gecko_> MrKennie: whoa, cool.. ok, what do i do here? :)
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  check tigerdirect.com or pricewatch.com
<Sixofour|Sleep> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MrKennie> gecko_: ok, it should have some information about the sound device at the top?
<Sixofour|Sleep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41452/
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?MfrId=229&CatId=107
<mixed1234> Dr Wlillis, I usually go to newegg.com but I will try tigerdirect.com
<MrKennie> gecko_: should mention usb audio or such
<gecko_> MrKennie: yes.. but nothing major (my opinion though haha)
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  i would do some googling  befor buying - to be sure what chipset any card is using..
<Dr_willis> I would avoide the x-fi's at this time
<Dr_willis> Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy SE   - $30     :)
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, im also going to go to newsgroups and see what they recommmend, i wouldnt want to buy the card, only to find out it doesn't work on my distro, i dont use redmond on my machine
<MrKennie> gecko_: the mixer controls, are they mostly up and do any of them have MM at the bottom?
<MrKennie> gecko_: you can press the key, M to mute and unmute channels and the arrow keys will raise and lower the levels
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  if you eliminaate all the x-fi cards.. that just leaves like 2 cards.... out of the 12
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie:  you got my link?
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  now x-fi MIGHT be working better under linunx now.. but I dont know. that for a fact.
<MrKennie> gecko_:  btw, when you quit amarok did you use File -> quit or hte x in the corner?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: yup, one sec
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: installed nvidia-glx?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i used the hardware dekstop manager thingy
<gecko_> MrKennie: X in corner, but noticed it in botton right of screen, so i exited there too..      How do i switch from diff things in the Audio controls??
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, which are the 2 cards youre talkin 'bout, i am definetely not going ot try the x-fi cards
<Sixofour|Sleep> Hardware Drive
<Sixofour|Sleep> Driver*
<MrKennie> gecko_: arrow keys
<Sixofour|Sleep> the thing you told me to use
<MrKennie> gecko_: if you use the x it won't quit, it will still be running
<MrKennie> gecko_: sorry, to quit amarok it's Engage -> Quit not File -> Quit.
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie:  its installed
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie: i just installed it
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: er, restart X I guess
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  the low end $30 cards. newegg even lists the 'chipset' i notice.. theres several that say   Audio Chipset: Audigy
<Dr_willis> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102003
<Dr_willis> is one.
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, thanks for the input, im going to take some notes and i'll decide later on which card to buy
<mixed1234> Dr. Willis, have you ever installed apps using wine?
<MrKennie> gecko_: you could alternatively quit kmixer in the bottom right of your screen and start it again and use that.
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  'wine setup.exe' :)
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  newegg only has 3 'non x-fi' cards also.. all under $40
<smarty> anyone know how i can connect to a shared drive (folder) thats hosted on a windows machine?
<Sixofour|Sleep> glxgears still doesn'twork
<gecko_> MrKennie: so at the botton of that mixer thingy, it says PCM, and i cant switch between anything else.. but i can make the bar go higher or lower.. is that all i should be able to do?
<Sixofour|Sleep> same error
<Sixofour|Sleep> smarty
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, i use ubuntu studio and I know how to install wine, I dont know if the app Im going to install will work on linux, it's a DJ'ing app
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is the network ip of that machine?
<Dr_willis> smarty,  the kde file manager can access windwos shares.. or you could manually mount them. or browse them with the fusesmb tool. or perhaps use smb4k to browse/mount them
<smarty> the local netwrok or the phyiscal IP
<Dr_willis> mixed1234,  check the wine appdb i guess
<Sixofour|Sleep> local netowkr 192.168.0.??
<matthew_> hey, i gotta partion my hard drive to install both ubuntu and XP on my laptop, can i partition while ubuntu is installed, or do i gotta re-install?
<smarty> .1
<MrKennie> gecko_: yea, does it have MM at the bottom of that slider?
<smarty> 192.168.1.100
<smarty> file:///media/cdrom0/Meghas Camp=
<smarty> file:///media/cdrom0/Nature.docx
<smarty> Uh
<Sixofour|Sleep> type into Dolphin smd://192.168.0.1
<Dr_willis> smb:// :)
<smarty> gotcha
<Sixofour|Sleep> smb:// *
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, im going to check the wind appdb, brb thanks!
<smarty> soorry, im a noob
<Dr_willis> that 'browses' the network. theres some icons in kde somewhere to get to that smb:// stuff also
<Sixofour|Sleep> alt " f2
<Sixofour|Sleep> then type dolphin
<MrKennie> gecko_: oh, press left and right to switch to the next/previous control
<gecko_> MrKennie: no it doesnt
<Sixofour|Sleep> hit enter
<matthew_> hey, i gotta partion my hard drive to install both ubuntu and XP on my laptop, can i partition while ubuntu is installed, or do i gotta re-install?
<smarty> you can partition with ubuntu installed
<matthew_> oh nice
<matthew_> how?
<smarty> partition magic
<gecko_> MrKennie: ive tried going left and right... arrow keys right?? wont.. always says PCM
<smarty> 3rd party software
<matthew_> nice, thanks for that, really helps
<mixed1234> brb
<MrKennie> gecko_: you jsut see one control?
<Sixofour|Sleep> !qtparted
<ubot5> Factoid 'qtparted' not found
<Dr_willis> gparted is much cheaper then parttion magic. :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> o.O
<Dr_willis> !gparted
<ubot5> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sixofour|Sleep> qtparted is the best partition software every written
<Sixofour|Sleep> ever*
<Sixofour|Sleep> Priod.
<Sixofour|Sleep> Period. *
<matthew_> wait a sec, is this partition stuff free?
<Sixofour|Sleep> duh?
<smarty> gparted is
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is kubuntu, nothing cost money
<matthew_> i know
<smarty> :)
<matthew_> but someone said that it was...cheaper
<Dr_willis> gparted is free. :)
<MrKennie> as in spee
<matthew_> k, so which one should i go for?
<MrKennie> ch
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie: did you see my results?
<smarty> cheaper in the sense that gparted is free
<Dr_willis> the gparted live cd - is worth getting...  it will cost you the time to download. and a blank cd
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: no sorry, i missed it
<gecko_> MrKennie: ya, i guess so.. wont switch..
<Sixofour|Sleep> glxgears still fails with the same error
<matthew_> so, i should go with gparted?
<smarty> try it
<Dr_willis> matthew_,   it costs very little to try. :)
<MrKennie> gecko_: ok, what does it say at the top? you should see Card: ...
<matthew_> ah ic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<gecko_> MrKennie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41455/
<gecko_> MrKennie: :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sixofour|Sleep> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stdin> !test
<ubot5> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<MrKennie> gecko_: theoretically it should be working.
<matthew_> so, is gparted graphical, or command-line?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: check Xorg.0.log
<Sixofour|Sleep> what am i looking for?
<MrKennie> errors
<MrKennie> relating to glx
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol, so i'll paste every line in the log then
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh, glx errors
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<matthew_> how do i run gparted?
<smarty> its a live cd
<smarty> download it and burn the CD and then boot to it
<matthew_> oh,i installed it with the package manager
<smarty> oh
<smarty> uh
<matthew_> not what i'm wanting to do?
<Dr_willis> You CAN install gparted to kubuntu. but you normally do NOT gparted drives you are using.
<gecko_> MrKennie:.. thats weird... this is the first time i have ever used a USB sound system or even seen one.. always did the old school green input cable thing :)  .. so i dont know anything about it.
<matthew_> oh, lol
<matthew_> that's kinda funny i get it
<Dr_willis> the live cd method lets you modify all drives on the system
<MrKennie> gecko_: well, failing this you do have an alternative
<matthew_> k, i get it
<gecko_> MrKennie: such as?
<MrKennie> gecko_: you can get a cable to plug in to your sound card on the computer and plug it into the speakers
<gecko_> MrKennie: sorry miss read.. no i dont
<matthew_> so i can create a partition, even though it's already partitioned under ubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie: (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<Sixofour|Sleep> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<Sixofour|Sleep> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Sixofour|Sleep> only 3 instance of glx in the log
<MrKennie> have you rebooted since installing?
<Sixofour|Sleep> restarted X
<MrKennie> from the login window?
<Sixofour|Sleep> restarted X...from the k menu
<gecko_> MrKennie: gah.. ok sorry totally wrong convo.. ok, i'll try that..
<smarty> matthew: you can adjust the partition sizes, (create and delete any existing or nonexisting ones)
<MrKennie> gecko_: but in order to do that you will need to reset your default card
<Sixofour|Sleep> reboot pc?
<MrKennie> gecko_: sudo asoundconf set-default-card IXP and then do what I said
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: probably easiest
<gecko_> MrKennie: gah, always a catch lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Anyone care to check if the cbs.com startrek videos work for them in firefox?
<smarty> sec
<Dr_willis> Im thinking cbs.com is reorganizing things and breaking stuff again
<smarty> not for me
<MrKennie> gecko_: it's a work around until you get more comfortable with Kubuntu.
<smarty> doc : i was able to get it in Konqueror
<smarty> Its laggy though
<gecko_> MrKennie:  *Kisses MrKennie* .. Sweet! :P      ok, so now to hide the god for sakken cord from my lap :P
<MrKennie> gecko_: all working?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: luck?
<gecko_> MrKennie: yes, perfectly... but now my woundering question is why will usb not work for it?? i have other usb things in use and they work just fine..
<Sixofour|Sleep> Mr
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sixofour|Sleep> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Sixofour|Sleep> :(
<MrKennie> gecko_: the small errors I'm seeing are a result of improper usb compliance. It happens now and again but it shouldn't stop it working.
<gecko_> MrKennie: can i some how fix those errors?? cause the cord thing will be a bit of a pain in the butt... i'll deal but got the system so i Didn't have the ugly cords :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> nvidia is proving to be more trouble
<gecko_> MrKennie:  LOL!!!!..... i removed the cord so i can move it around... sound works perfectly now.. thats weird .. but heck, im not complainning.
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: more trouble than?
<MrKennie> gecko_: weird..
<Sixofour|Sleep> than ATi
<Sixofour|Sleep> ATi had 3d accel working and all, just one game failed to run, so i downgraded the card to an nvidia and i cannot even get 3d accel
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: so what card do you have in right now?
<Sixofour|Sleep> my Nvidia
<dwidmann> model?
<MrKennie> gecko_: trial and error I think. If it works then maybe you can get the sound card disabled if you don't need it, that would simplify things.
<Sixofour|Sleep> Geforce Fx5200, Ati Radeon X1300
<Sixofour|Sleep> 128mb/256mb respectivly
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: go to k -> settings -> nvidia x-server settings
<dwidmann> using that, tell me which version of the nvidia driver you're using.
<Sixofour|Sleep> is no nvidia x server settings
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Sixofour|Sleep> dwidmann is it still worth it to use the nvidia over the ati,, i plan to play games
<gecko_> MrKennie:  ... do i really want to screw with a working thing? lol
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: getting 3d accel should be easy enough
<Sixofour|Sleep> mostly HL2 source engine games
<Sixofour|Sleep> yeah but my video memory wis cut in half
<MrKennie> gecko_: well, if you dont use the built in sound card then you can disable it, just keeps things simpler
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: both cards are fairly ancient ...
<Sixofour|Sleep> i do not appear to be using an Nvidia X driver"...said nvidia x server settings
<Sixofour|Sleep> who cares how old they are?..which one is better
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: then there's the problem
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have the best nvidia and ati i can get for PCI
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: your driver set to nvidia btw?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't have agp or pcie
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-legacy ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Sixofour|Sleep> Driver "nv"
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: oh wait, you used the driver tool.
<MrKennie> er, you need to changed that to nvidia
<Sixofour|Sleep> :O
<Sixofour|Sleep> can i sdo it in system settings?
<MrKennie> nv is the opensource driver, nvidia is the proprietry driver.
<Sixofour|Sleep> Monitor & Display settings
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: you could just copy+paste what I just said and it'll be done and over with :)
<gecko_> MrKennie: ok then.. how would i go about that?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i got two WARNINGS!!!...from that command
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: and they were?
<Sixofour|Sleep> WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<Sixofour|Sleep>          using the first CorePointer in the config input list.
<Sixofour|Sleep> WARNING: The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<Sixofour|Sleep>          using the first keyboard device
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: should be safe to ignore
<Sixofour|Sleep> "should be safe"..aka prelude to destruction.
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: restart X and enjoy?
<Sixofour|Sleep> restarting X
<gecko_> MrKennie: gah.. ok i have to head out... i'll be back later, if you dont mind i have more questions. THANK YOU for your help though :)
<MrKennie> gecko_: np
<Sixofour|Sleep> FINALLY
<Sixofour|Sleep> stupid peice of crap irc
<Sixofour|Sleep> anyways, it failed
<Sixofour|Sleep> dwidmann You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: do just that
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep out of curiocity would run     lsb_release -r        please.
<Sixofour|Sleep> 8.04
<_2> k
<jim__> Hey guys i cant see my task bar... what do i type to get it back ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<_2> jim__ is it hiden or not running ?    and kde3 or kde4 ?    and it is kde and not compiz ?
<jim__> not running
<_2> jim__ kicker
<jim__> and i dunno which one 3 or 4
<jim__> whats a kicker
<_2> answer to your quesiton
<jim__> ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> Man, Nvidia is a pain in the ass to get working.
<Sixofour|Sleep> Just like before.
<jim__> so i type kicker and it will be fixed yeh
<Sixofour|Sleep> !try
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try
<MrKennie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive done all that
<Sixofour|Sleep> its just..gasp...not working
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm going back to mky ATi card.
<Sixofour|Sleep> there is better support for it apparently
<_2> i thought all you had to do on hardy was some kmenu enable restricted extras thingy ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> _2 when is anything that easy? :D
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep did you look ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> look where?
<_2> kmenu
<Sixofour|Sleep> whats kmenu?
<_2> enough said.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm playing mp3 and mpeg if that answers your question
<Sixofour|Sleep> even .wmv :D
<Sixofour|Sleep> ubuntu-restricted-extras yes
<mrksbrd> Sixofour|Sleep: Kmenu is down on the bottom left corner....(it's like windows start menu)
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok, the K button, ok
<MrKennie> but better
<mrksbrd> yea
<_2> mrksbrd it can also be moved to any location on the screen.
<Sixofour|Sleep> btw.. Driver "nvidia"
<MrKennie> organised and.. etc.
<mrksbrd> in there go under "system"
<mrksbrd> _2: lol...true
<Sixofour|Sleep> what am i looking at under system?
<mrksbrd> drivers hardware manager3
<Sixofour|Sleep> nvidia thing is already open, says i have no nvidia drivers instyalled on this machine
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh
<mrksbrd> see if your card is listed
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep..not in use o.O
<mixed1234> Dr Willis, this is unreal, DJ MixStation works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sixofour|Sleep> o.O o.O Bangs Head
<mrksbrd> ok check the box it will d/l drivers needed then reboot
<mixed1234> woohoohooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sixofour|Sleep> it didn't dl anything
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok it is now heh
<Sixofour|Sleep> btw ive done this already
<_2> mrksbrd cards he may have three vidio cards in that box at this time.   intel ati nvidia     just a note.
<Sixofour|Sleep> didn'rt work
<Sixofour|Sleep> i do
<Sixofour|Sleep> Ati Nvidia intel
<Sixofour|Sleep> actually i have 4 video cards
<Sixofour|Sleep> ATi Nvidia Vesa Intel
<_2> and doesn't expect conflicts...
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i remvoe the ati nvidia won't work
<_2> vesa is not a card     we told you that already
<Sixofour|Sleep> no one said "its not a card"
<_2> yes    i did
<mrksbrd> u running multiple monitors or something
<Sixofour|Sleep> you said tis some old shcool format
<Sixofour|Sleep> no, one monitor
<_2> no  that was someone else   i said  vesa is not a card
<mrksbrd> why the need for 4 video cardss
<Sixofour|Sleep> ask kubuntu
<MrKennie> VESA == Video Electronics Standards Assocation
<MrKennie> it is not a card
<Sixofour|Sleep> i think my card jsut stright up doesn't support 3d acceleration..even though it ran oblivion o.O
<_2> there is a 'vesa' driver   like there is a  'vga' driver     neither are a card
<mrksbrd> whats the purpose if running 4 cards if your only using one monitor
<Sixofour|Sleep> because you have to have all 4 or the nvidia won't work?
<Sixofour|Sleep> explined long ago
<Sixofour|Sleep> explained*
 * _2 would have stuck with the onboard intel
<Sixofour|Sleep> onborad intel doesn't play games
<Sixofour|Sleep> its 4MB
<_2> neither do i
<_2> :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> it struggles with .jpg rendering
<mrksbrd> one card shouldn't have anything to do with the others working properly
<Sixofour|Sleep> sure it does, when the pc expects one and gets something else
<Sixofour|Sleep> obviously, or this situation wouldn't exist
<mrksbrd> then they are conficting
<mrksbrd> remove 3 & use 1
<Sixofour|Sleep> you can't remove chips from the mother board
<mrksbrd> your troubles would be much eaasier to troubleshoot
<Sixofour|Sleep> if i remvoe the ati, computer will not give mke a display
<Sixofour|Sleep> it will simply boot up -display
 * _2 <rolls eyes>  install a fourth card,  maybe that will help 
<Sixofour|Sleep> no matter where my monitor is plugged
<Sixofour|Sleep> _2 its a dell,what do you expect?
 * _2 is talking on a dell 
<_2> ;/
<Dr_willis> I would expect there to be a bios setting to disable the onboard video and select pci as the primary video card
<Sixofour|Sleep> there probably is, but ive never even seen the bios.
<mrksbrd> i have never heard of 4 onboard video chips built into one motheboard
<Sixofour|Sleep> mrksbrd do you speak english?
<_2> mrksbrd heh
<Dr_willis> i would think a good look at the bios settings may be helpfull
<Sixofour|Sleep> does grub have an option to load the bios?
<Dr_willis> of course NOT. bios is befor grub even loads
<mrksbrd> [02:03] <Sixofour|Sleep> you can't remove chips from the mother board.................this is what i am comenting on
<Sixofour|Sleep> i used to be able to load bios at the windows screen
<mrksbrd> i speak perfectly good english
<Sixofour|Sleep> now THAT is odd
<_2> mrksbrd and it's only three cards/chips   one on board two (ati and nv) added
<Dr_willis> Bios 'key' is to be hit BEFOR any of the os loads.
<mrksbrd> if your going to be a wise ass then figure it out yourself
<Sixofour|Sleep> mrksbrd ive already explained one isn't a card one is an intel [intel is ALWAYS an onboard chip], and the other is an nvidia and ati
<Sixofour|Sleep> the nvidia will not work if the ATi is not in the second slot
<Sixofour|Sleep> don't ask why it just won't
<_2> intel is not always an onboard chip...   i have an intel vidio card
<Omoikane> Every time I start deluge I get No DHT file to resume
<Omoikane> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error'
<Sixofour|Sleep> _2 ... lol
<Dr_willis> Omoikane,  i would try a different torrent client
<Omoikane> Really?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i am thinking ATi is better on Linux, Nvidia is like WHOA pain.
<Omoikane> It was working so well
<Dr_willis> Omoikane,  err... yes... I hate deluge
<Omoikane> and I have a torrent that is almost finished.
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep then why didn't you get the ati working hours ago ?
<_2> never mind.
<Sixofour|Sleep> because i wasn't sure if ti was broken or not
<_2> i'll stay out of this.
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<MrKennie> _2: because fglrx locks up his system
<Dr_willis> No idea on that.. ktorrent has a plugin to import other torrents/clients.. or just give ktorrent the .torrent  file and point it to the right data directory i guess..
<Sixofour|Sleep> that also
<_2> MrKennie i know.
<Sixofour|Sleep> and everyone was talking about how easy nvidia was to use
<Dr_willis> Screwed up hardware on your end.. does not prove a problem on the kubuntu end.
<dwidmann> Sixofour|Sleep: it is ... for most people.
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: firstly, determine why you can't boot with just your nvidia card, try different slots. When you have solved that then you can persue the nvidia-glx issue.
<Sixofour|Sleep> i did MrKennie
<Sixofour|Sleep> I tried the Nvidia in both slots
<Dr_willis> I would suggest you attempt to check out the bios items and disable the onboard if at all possible,
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: solve it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i solved it when i put an ATi in slot two yeah
<MrKennie> something is wrong, a bios setting or something. you need to find out what.
<Sixofour|Sleep> lots of stuff is wrong, i get 5000 DBUS errors when i start
<Sixofour|Sleep> lots of other stuff, etc etc
<Sixofour|Sleep> i wouldn't know where to begin in the bios
<Sixofour|Sleep> as ive never seen a bios
<Dr_willis> begin by gettting to the bios.. :)  and disabling the onboard video. is the normal thing to do.. if its doable
<_2> :)
<kuresuna> when the computer starts up keep pressing the delete key or F2
<Sixofour|Sleep> How do i get into the Bios?
<kuresuna> untill it takes you into the bios
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> brb
<MrKennie> dell bios is pretty simple.
<Dr_willis> you LOOK at the initial boot screens theres proberly some message 'hit f1 to get to bios' or esc, or F12 or somthing
<mrksbrd> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!
<MrKennie> aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrghhhh
<MrKennie> he's been at it for hours
<Dr_willis> MrKennie,  :) 'PEBAK'
<_2> MrKennie no.  days.
<MrKennie> god
<mrksbrd> i'm sure hrs will turn into months...cause he doesn't listen
<_2> yeah.
<mrksbrd> just tell him to go back to winblows
<_2> nah.   he might fight with this thing until he actually learns something.   then he could be real handy at helping others just like him...
<MrKennie> he needs to learn to read
<_2> that's a scary thought... others just like him
 * mrksbrd goes w/wishful thinking....lol
<mrksbrd> MrKennie: if he would just listen instead of question then it would be easier for us to help him figure it out
<MrKennie> that would be nice
<kuresuna> lol
<mrksbrd> that's all i'm saying....i still have plenty of ?'s but i take all ideas (help) into considertion
<mrksbrd> oh well....lol.....5 mins in the channel & my blood is boiling.....oh well !!!!!!
<_2> i have a question.   why does avidemux not allow you to input a path for loading a file... it only has the point and click methood
<_2> ?
<Dr_willis> _2,  because its not a well done interface? :)
<MrKennie> I have a question too as it happens
 * _2 accepts the doctors diagnosis and concurs
<mrksbrd> lol
<MrKennie> I seem to be missing any sort of compiz configurability in system-settings
<_2> MrKennie i can point at the compiz channel if you want me too ?
<_2> :)
<mrksbrd> is everything grey'd out?
<MrKennie> oh, desktop effects worked but I seem to remember being able to configure all the different plugins
<MrKennie> but there's nothing
<kuresuna> MrKennie: i think you need CCSM
<_2> !compiz | not trying to insult, just a reminder.
<ubottu> not trying to insult, just a reminder.: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kuresuna> do a sudo apt-get install ccsm
<mrksbrd> i'm not sure if this one is as configurable as the version you can d/l
<Dr_willis> I dont think the package name is 'ccsm'
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kuresuna> hehe it is ccsm
<MrKennie> ah yes but I thought compizconfig-backend-kconfig provided the module for system-settings
<_2> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 594 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<MrKennie> nowhere to be found
<Sixofour|Sleep> ugh
<Sixofour|Sleep> now even ATi is broke.
<_2> scuse me!   In component universe, is extra
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you think blocking "fglrx" stopped glxgears from working?
<MrKennie> I have it installed, I mean I can't use it because I can't find where to use it
<MrKennie> compizconfig-backend-kconfig that is
<Dr_willis> MrKennie,  type 'ccsm' in a terminal
<Dr_willis> :)  is one way
<MrKennie> I'm aware of that one
<kuresuna> or you can find it in KMenu > Settings > Advance desktop effects
<MrKennie> I want to know what happened to the kde version of it
<Dr_willis> Never noticed a kde version of it.
<Sixofour|Sleep> So i removed the Nvidia, everything worked, then i try glxgears and it doesn't work, changed ati drivers to fglrx for Radeon and everything is busted
<MrKennie> I specifically remember there being a system settings module of some sort
<Sixofour|Sleep> i should remember to not fix what isn't broken
<mrksbrd> http://www.compiz-fusion.org/
<_2> MrKennie you are not thinking about the kde4 stuff are you ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> on another ntoe, ATi doesn't lockup my system anymore
<mrksbrd> should be some sort of help file in there
<MrKennie> _2: lol, you know I could be
<MrKennie> doh!
<MrKennie> of course
<MrKennie> have to put up with the ugly ccsm I guess
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there any way to restore my system to what it was..6 hours ago?
<Dr_willis> Sixofour|Sleep,  not really
<Sixofour|Sleep> everything worked
<Sixofour|Sleep> damn
<Dr_willis> If it was working.. why did you start messing with it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you think blocking "fglrx" stopped glxgears from working?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: X broken again?
<_2> oh i don't know.  you could reload
<Sixofour|Sleep> i was trying to fix a game
<Dr_willis> fglrx would be needd to get 3d  stuff working
<_2> one thing about it.  if you reinstall enough times you get good at it
<Sixofour|Sleep> MrKennie:  told me to put it on a blacklist or something
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't even remember where
 * mrksbrd bangs his head against the wall
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: no, we disabled the kubuntu version of it
<MrKennie> we did not blacklist anything
<Sixofour|Sleep> and since then glxgears has stopped working.
<Sixofour|Sleep> so how do i undisable it?
<Dr_willis> undo what you did befor?
<Dr_willis> I dident keep a log. :)
<MrKennie> but since you have used an intel card, and nvidia and whatever else.
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive never used the intel
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep irclogs   <MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: have you added ati-agp to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<MrKennie> oh ok, there is that but that's not fglrx
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats not it, and no i didn't
<MrKennie> and it doesn't matter anyway
<Sixofour|Sleep> So...
<MrKennie>  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<MrKennie> that's what I told you to edit to stop ubuntu updating it because you were installing it manually
<Sixofour|Sleep> so reboot and hope for the best?
<Sixofour|Sleep> restart X *
<Sixofour|Sleep> i removed fglrx
<_2> "reboot will fix anything" -- $brand_new_to_linux
<Sixofour|Sleep> this kmenu thing is weird, tells me all my video devices, doesn't tell me which one i am using
<Sixofour|Sleep> that is why i thought i was using intel drives on my ati card
<Sixofour|Sleep> Hardware Drivers says no proprietary drivers on this system o.O
<_2> and what is "why i didn't listen to you people correct me about that"  ?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: if you want to go back to where you started then simply do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_2> i'm sorry.  i'm being a pest right now.   i'll quit.
<Sixofour|Sleep> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Sixofour|Sleep>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080829023530
<Sixofour|Sleep> all clear?
<MrKennie> yes
<kuresuna> yup
<Sixofour|Sleep> anything else we can think of?
<Sixofour|Sleep> fudge it i'll restart
<MrKennie> reboot, if your games don't work, then you will have to use windows for games. It sucks but that's life.
<_2> "reboot will fix anything" -- $brand_new_to_linux
<mrksbrd> omg
<Dr_willis> Ya will have to use windows to play DOOM on your PCI video card.... :P
<kuresuna> lol
<mrksbrd> i would just give up guys
<MrKennie> I just have
<Dr_willis> OR remove all the extra stuff.. figure out how to get to the bios.. disable the onboard video. plug in nvidia card.. and reinstall. :)
<MrKennie> which is why I told him to do that stuff.
<mrksbrd> his head is harder than a piece of titanium
<kuresuna> feel somewhat sorry for the guy
<MrKennie> kuresuna: but he won't listen.
<Dr_willis> mixxing an ati+nvidia video card.. is a pain.. adding PCI into it... makes it 3x harder
 * _2 wonders how old this kid is anyway.....
<kuresuna> MrKennie: i did say somewhat lol
<mrksbrd> i'm guessing...10-12yoa
<_2> nah at least 15
<Dr_willis> When ya dont know how to diable the onboard in the bios.. that would be step1.. :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~$ glxgears
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: all good?
<Sixofour|Sleep> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sixofour|Sleep> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<_2> too hard headed to be younger
<kuresuna> xD
<Sixofour|Sleep> maby my card is fine and glxgears is broke?
<MrKennie> Sixofour|Sleep: I would leave it, you're flogging a dead horse.
<kuresuna> if you really want
<kuresuna> just do a full re-install
<Sixofour|Sleep> why leave it?...doing everything ive been told in chat broke it.
<MrKennie> *sigh*
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a way to reinstall without...destroying, everything?
<kuresuna> back up your home directory if you can
<Dr_willis> define everything.. :)
<kuresuna> you can always re-download packages easily
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't want to reformat or loose everything ive already configured
<mrksbrd> thats because you are NOT listening to what we are telling you...all your doing is ?'ing what we are telling you
<_2> kuresuna i can't ... dialup
<Sixofour|Sleep> mrksbrd name one thing i questions?
<Sixofour|Sleep> questioned*
<kuresuna> i see...
<MrKennie> whoa, dial up
<_2> yeah
<kuresuna> I blew my cap recently and so im on dialup speed till the 11th xD
<Sixofour|Sleep> do any of you even know what the error is from?
<MrKennie> I remember downloading debian on dial up. ugh.
<mrksbrd> if you want to just sit back & listen to what people are telling you we have no problem with helping you.....thats what we are here for
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: which error?
<kuresuna> you got alot it seems
<Sixofour|Sleep> the glsgears one
<Sixofour|Sleep> glxgears*
<Dr_willis> so now we are back to trying to use the ati card?
<_2> i get one plus from dialup   DoS only resets my connection doesn't affect the running system in any noticable way    hehhe    pro's and con's to everything i guess.
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: can't help you with that, try re-installing GXLGears
<Sixofour|Sleep> yes, nvidia doesn't work on linux period, as usual
<Sixofour|Sleep> i will actually
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: there are some nvidia drivers out there for certain cards, check if yours is compataible
<mrksbrd> glxgears is for testing purposes of frame rate.......
<Sixofour|Sleep> i can't reinstall mesa-utils i already have it
<Sixofour|Sleep> glxgears will tell me if 3D Accel is working
<_2> you can reinstall        sheez
<Sixofour|Sleep> and do everything ive done in the past 3 days over? no
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep command to reinstall a package is simple    sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package_name_here>
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh
 * Dr_willis wonders what all one could do.. that basicially isent in /home/username or /etc/
<_2> yeah oh!
<_2> Sixofour|Sleep see that's why it's hard for you to get help here.
<Sixofour|Sleep> What?
<_2> but i've said too much.
<Dr_willis> then again.. backing up bad configs/messed up settings and restoring them . is  not going to fix much.
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive never had trouble getting help actually
<Sixofour|Sleep> same error :/
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep you could always back up working config's and your home files. 3 days and you woudn't of changed too much
<Sixofour|Sleep> i changed alot in 3 days
<Sixofour|Sleep> ALOT
<[pyro]> whats his problem?
<Sixofour|Sleep> gained 20Gb from configureing stuff
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<kuresuna> wow
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.....
<MrKennie> lol
<[pyro]> lol
 * Dr_willis finds that a little hard to belive
<MrKennie> you write a new kernel?
<kuresuna> lol
<kuresuna> xD
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, i went from 74GB down to 59ish GB
<Sixofour|Sleep> it was a few GB i know
<Dr_willis> so by 'configuring' you mean 'removed packages' ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> adding all kinds of shit, editing fourtyleven files
<Sixofour|Sleep> getting wine and steam to work
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep gettings steam to work under wine dosn't require any special editing
<[pyro]> Sixofour|Sleep: whats your problem?
<Dr_willis> I am amazed at the stuff people do to get games working...
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok pyro, heres my story
<[pyro]> hmm
<MrKennie> good wasn't it?
<Sixofour|Sleep> I had ATi with prpritey drivers, it was working, fully 3d accelerated, everythign was rgeat, but fortress forever wouldn't run [it crashed at game render]..i THOUGHT i was using an intel drive on my ati card, so i started installing stuff to get "ati drivers"
<Sixofour|Sleep> system failure, i decided to try nvidia since its easyer, well, nvidia barely works in my system, and it some how broke glxgears, so i went back to ATi, glxgears is still broke so i can't tell if i have 3d ACCEL
<Sixofour|Sleep> on my ATi
<[pyro]> ugh what an ugly mess
<Sixofour|Sleep> insert jokes/insults/giggles/cries/sighs inbetween each process
<[pyro]> so have you removed all said drivers and started again from fresh?
<Sixofour|Sleep> how can i do that?
<MrKennie> don't forget to mention your cards are PCI.
<Sixofour|Sleep> remvoe EVERYTHING related to nvidia/ati
<[pyro]> your using legacy stuff?
<Sixofour|Sleep> my cards are PCI not PCIe also
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive no clue, want a glxinfo?
<[pyro]> no
<Sixofour|Sleep> right now i am using the default fglrx ati driver standard
<MrKennie> I don't think you are.
<Sixofour|Sleep> the one you select in Monitors & Display menu
<MrKennie> you are probably using the radeon driver
<Sixofour|Sleep> wtf i'm using fbdev
<MrKennie> we reset your config if you recall
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm using fbdev Radeon
<MrKennie> anyway, I'm butting in, sorry.
<Sixofour|Sleep> kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sixofour|Sleep> oops
<Sixofour|Sleep> Section "Device"
<Sixofour|Sleep> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Sixofour|Sleep> EndSection
<Sixofour|Sleep> i thin that is default
<[pyro]> Sixofour|Sleep: if i was u id be removing all the drivers you put in, backing up your X11.conf and starting again
<Sixofour|Sleep> one thing i noticed, the menu isn't bugging me if i want to use proprietary drivers, when i first installed it did
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't know how pyro
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive been using kubuntu for 3 days
<[pyro]> you've been using linux for three days?
<[pyro]> so no prior linux exp in any other distro?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i tried before 2 years ago with 5.10
<Sixofour|Sleep> couldn't get nvidia working, so i left
<[pyro]> hmm, so i guess the others have told you to re-install
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep
<Sixofour|Sleep> but id loose alot of configurations
<Dr_willis> i also suggested figureing out how to get to the bios - to disable the onboard video.
<Sixofour|Sleep> 'and that is a pain
<[pyro]> yep, got that bit
<[pyro]> oh you have on-board video too?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i did disable onboard video btw
<mrksbrd> Sixofour|Sleep: what is your exact nvidia card?
<Dr_willis> But aparently the system used to work with it enabled. So proberly wnt matter.
<Sixofour|Sleep> Nvidia GeForce FX5200
<Sixofour|Sleep> it was the same in 2006
<Sixofour|Sleep> acutally i don't think i disabled it
<[pyro]> are you trying to use compiz? or just play games?
<Sixofour|Sleep> not sure, heh
<Sixofour|Sleep> games was working cept one lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> but yes, games
<Sixofour|Sleep> infact why don't i try a working game?..brb
<Sixofour|Sleep> TFC worked great, but i couldn't connect to anyservers
<Sixofour|Sleep> but the graophics were fine
<[pyro]> Sixofour|Sleep: some games just dont work with some hardware configurations in linux. Its impossible to account for all the hardware combos that can exist
<Sixofour|Sleep> i know, but just because it crashes doesn't mean its unfixable
<Sixofour|Sleep> and windows isn't always the answer
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: most times it does
<[pyro]> for example, my laptop has a POS intel card in it which does support 3d, but i have to run 915resolution to get the proper res' out of it and games just wont work with it.
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats because its a pos intel card
<[pyro]> but in windows games are fine
<mrksbrd> Sixofour|Sleep: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-376916.html ..........see if this helps
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, if no one tried to fix crashes, no development would happen, its much better than using windows and closeing out the possiability of a fix being found
<[pyro]> anyways 5pm, im outie! home / beer time :)
<kuresuna> [pyro] cya!
<Sixofour|Sleep> and, i am tired of windows
<mrksbrd> see ya pyro...drink 10 for me
<kuresuna> lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> so much that i would use linux without my favorite programs, than run windows
<[pyro]> lol, ill keg it up ;)
<[pyro]> Sixofour|Sleep: i use linux on my laptop and game on windows on my desktop rig
<[pyro]> its easier that way
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: you can always join the wine IRC channel for win support or post on the wine forums for bug reporting / development
<[pyro]> and i dont care if my gaming box is hax0r3d because its just a gaming box
<Sixofour|Sleep> i did post in the wine forums, no reply yet
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't care about hax...i just don't like windows lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> because its by microsoft
<Sixofour|Sleep> id i wouldn't drop a hat at the chance to kill bill gates lol
<kuresuna> patience is a virtue
<[pyro]> as much as i dislike it, windows has its place
<[pyro]> but im off, talk to you all later :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> patiently waiting for that inevitable time where the world is locked into microsoft
<kuresuna> seya pyro!
<Sixofour|Sleep> :9
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: some o my programs just don't work under wine
<mrksbrd> 6...did u see the link i posted?
<kuresuna> so i use VMware for them
<MrKennie> what's this "windows" I keep seeing?
<mrksbrd> lol
<arty_> kuresuna: us virtual box is better
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is virtual box?
<kuresuna> atry_: i'll look into it
<arty_> Sixofour|Sleep:
<arty_> virtual box is like vmware but free and better
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D steam won't even load
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is vmware?
<arty_> try and you will se
<Dr_willis> it wont help much with games.. however.
<MrKennie> !vmware
<kuresuna> steam is dodgy enough under windows let alone with wine
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis> except for basic games.
<Sixofour|Sleep> steam worked fine before
<arty_> !vmware-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server
<kuresuna> i only use VMware for running FL studio
<Dr_willis> I just use virutalbox to test out live cd's
<Sixofour|Sleep> wtf you got flstudio to work?..it won't accept my key
<kuresuna> xD FL studio under VMware
<Sixofour|Sleep> flstudio 70% of the use for my PC
<kuresuna> in windows
<MrKennie> fl studio?
<Sixofour|Sleep> flstudio is pretty much the only thing left that would force me into windows o.O
<kuresuna> its like rose garden in linux, music sequencing program
<MrKennie> oh i see
<MrKennie> not tried thingy then?
<kuresuna> eh?
<Sixofour|Sleep> flstudio is the awesome
<MrKennie> ardour
<MrKennie> I couldn't think of what it was called.
<kuresuna> MrKennie: tried that
<MrKennie> any good?
<Sixofour|Sleep> nothing is like FLStudio
<kuresuna> but im just so used to FL
<Sixofour|Sleep> automation
<kuresuna> ah its quite good yes
<Sixofour|Sleep> ftw
<MrKennie> I've only ever used the other thingy..
<MrKennie> apart from open source stuff
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok steam works, lets try TFC
<kuresuna> I've got my Kubuntu dual boot with Ubuntu Studio
<kuresuna> trying to get into open source tools for composition
<MrKennie> oh what is it called? ooh Cubase. I supported IT at a studio for a while and had to learn it somewhat.
<MrKennie> bloated pile of crap
<kuresuna> lol
<kuresuna> so is Cakewalk
<aadi> hello word
<kuresuna> hi
<aadi> hi
<MrKennie> I think one day opensource will prevail in this area.
<kuresuna> yup
<kuresuna> MrKennie: have you tried ubuntu studio?
<MrKennie> not yet, I don't really have the sound hardware although I'm planning on getting an M-Audio firewire box.
<Sixofour|Sleep> open source will rpevail in music?
<MrKennie> of course
<Sixofour|Sleep> you don't need sound hardware
<MrKennie> I do if I want to record something
<Sixofour|Sleep> ive been producing for years with a crystal audio sound chip
<Sixofour|Sleep> its all in the CPU
<MrKennie> and I'm damned if I'm using the intel.
<Sixofour|Sleep> well, recording maby
<Sixofour|Sleep> doesn't matter, most apps, the sound card is simply used for throwing sound at the speakers
<kuresuna> ah not really
<Sixofour|Sleep> in flstudio it is
<kuresuna> midi controllers need good sound cards to get low latency
<Sixofour|Sleep> nto really, i use a midi keyboard, works fine
<kuresuna> if you have a generic card you can have up to 400 ms of latency
<MrKennie> it does to me, I like perfection and most onboard sound chips suck at that kind of thing
<kuresuna> yeah
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have a generic card and i can get 35thousand
<Sixofour|Sleep> MS
<Sixofour|Sleep> up to 35 thousand
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<kuresuna> err... thats not good
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't use 35 thousand, but you know
<kuresuna> xD you want near 12 ms latency
<Sixofour|Sleep> nah, i use 45ms
<Sixofour|Sleep> i don't play live
<Sixofour|Sleep> but i put it up to 35k when i don't need midi keybaord
<Sixofour|Sleep> makes ti sound great
<Sixofour|Sleep> not 35k wtf am i thinking
<Sixofour|Sleep> 3.5k
<kuresuna> xD
<kuresuna> hmm too much for me, even when sequencing i use around 50 ms
<Sixofour|Sleep> but flstudio won't run in wine ... won't accept my regkey damnit
<MrKennie> crack it
<Sixofour|Sleep> demo mode ftl
<Sixofour|Sleep> i am using a crack
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<kuresuna> to crack it you need a registry entry xD
<Sixofour|Sleep> i tried two
<Sixofour|Sleep> yep
<Sixofour|Sleep> tried two of them
<Sixofour|Sleep> in wien
<Sixofour|Sleep> wine8
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have 815 project files, if i can't crack it i will have to go to windows
<MrKennie> I tell you one use I have for wine on my laptop, and that's for flash 8 (for work)
<Sixofour|Sleep> 815 project files, thats alot of hours of work
<Sixofour|Sleep> kuresuna:  you said you used vmware or what ever for FLStudio?
<kuresuna> ah good old flash
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep yes i do
<Sixofour|Sleep> think that will help me?
<Sixofour|Sleep> this is on linux right?
<MrKennie> only thing that doesn't work is the help stuff but that's rubbish anyway
<Sixofour|Sleep> help in fruityloops breaks the crack heh
<kuresuna> well
<Sixofour|Sleep> kure can i PM you?..shouldn't talk about this in public
<MrKennie> and I only use flash so I can import the designers projects and add actionscript.
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: VMware is a Virtual windows running inside your linux
<kuresuna> pm me sure
<MrKennie> on that bomb shell, I'm off to get a couple of hours sleep.
<kuresuna> alright
<kuresuna> Catch ya later MrKennie!
<MrKennie> l8r
<pritam> I use pppoeconf to connect to the internet
<pritam> wondering, is it possible to configure this connection
<pritam> to redial if it gets disconnected.
<kuresuna> try using KPPP for dial-up internet
<sunshine> or buy a router
<Sixofour|Sleep> so, how do i reinstall kubuntu qwithout deleteing anything?
<Sixofour|Sleep> i'm jsut gonna do it :D
<kuresuna> backup your Home directory
<kuresuna> and any special configurations you made
<Sixofour|Sleep> before i go further and emss up more stuff
<Sixofour|Sleep> what do you mean by "back up"?
<kuresuna> copy them to an external hard drive or somthing
<Sixofour|Sleep> am i basicly going to loose everything?
<Sixofour|Sleep> crapola
<kuresuna> yup
<Sixofour|Sleep> let me see if they are still on my network
<Sixofour|Sleep> i hope
<ak|ra> hi
<ak|ra> in my 804* 64bit kubuntu i have no "user session" in my kdm. just give me hints how to tell kdm to use my .xsession
<Sixofour|Sleep> of course nothing is backed up, lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> so i need to back everything up, again
<kuresuna> Sixofour|Sleep: back it up if you want lol
<Sixofour|Sleep> its 8gb of stuff
<Sixofour|Sleep> .rared
<Sixofour|Sleep> what is the BESt compression format in existence?
<Sixofour|Sleep> for kubuntu
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i get 12GB onto a floppy?
<martinjh99> Morning - How do I get the restricted dialog back that starts when you first install Kubuntu?
<Sixofour|Sleep> .rar isn't good enough
<jussi01> martinjh99: system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers
<martinjh99> Got it thanks!
<tiberius_> I've had to a fresh install cause I broke my system playing with KDE 4. I've reinstalled and i updated using "aptitude safe-upgrade" but adept notifies me that I still have "10 updated packages available". What should I do? Is it safe to install the remaining packages?
<jussi01> tiberius_: Id say do a dist-upgrade, or use the package managers upgrade service
<tiberius_> jussi01: So that's "aptitude full-upgrade" isn't it?
<jussi01> tiberius_: aptitude has dist-upgrade also iirc
<jussi01> yep, it does
<tiberius_> Are they the same thing?
<sena> hey guys, how do you enter text mode while booting (on kubuntu 8.04), or how do you configure it so that when it boots it always shows the details (text)
<jussi01> sena: remove quiet from the grub line
<jussi01> tiberius_: not exactly sure, why?
<sena> 10x jussi01
<sena> :)
<jussi01> :)
<tiberius_> jussi01: Never mind, just curious, thank you for the help. I'll update using adept.
<sena> i googled a lot, but somehow i could not formulate my question good enough for the searching machine
<lenea> how do i manually start kde using console?
<kuresuna> startx
<lenea> x is already started man
<lenea> i need to start mde
<lenea> *kde
<kuresuna> hmmm
<kuresuna> i don't know then
<jussi01> lenea: so you are in gnome?
<jpds> jussi01: Blasphemy.
<lenea> jussi01 : nope, i'm using KDE. but it somehow failed to start so i ended up in console mode
<jussi01> lenea: so, busybox terminal? or?
<stdin> start x; then open an xterm, and run "startkde"
 * jussi01 hugs stdin
<lenea> stdin : startx just gets me back into console mode 'cause it can't load KDE
<jussi01> lenea: what did you do to cause this=??
<lenea> nothing that i'm aware of, that's the weird part
<dwidmann> borked upgrade?
<lenea> dwidmann : possible
<dwidmann> lenea: what does "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" do?
<lenea> hmm, 115 files to install. WTF
<lenea> but aren't those part of kde3? i'm using kde4
<dwidmann> ah, that information would have been useful
<dwidmann> seeing as you *are* in the kde3 kubuntu support channel :P
<lenea> oh damn, so wich one is the kde4? :D
<dwidmann> lenea: #kubuntu-kde4
<lenea> damn, thanks alot. my bad
<ghizlan> hi all
<dwidmann> welcome
<ghizlan> i need help with usb modem
<ghizlan> i can connect to msn and skype
<ghizlan> but when im oppening firefox or other browser
<ghizlan> it show me no connexion
<dwidmann> That sounds weirdtastic
<ghizlan> yeap
<jussi01> ghizlan: checked the work offline is unticked?
<ghizlan> usualy when i connect to wireless no plm but on usb i have that plm
<jussi01> ghizlan: did you check the browser setting?
<ghizlan> yyeap
 * jussi01 often has this problem with his usb connection to his 3g phone...
<ghizlan> in browser everything is ok
<ghizlan> ok i opened konqueror and i pressed all by default and its working
<ghizlan> thx guyz
<jussi01> :)
<dwidmann> :S My KDE4 apps (kalarm, akregator, kopete, etc)aren't showing up in the kickers systray applet :(
<dwidmann> very weird ... they showed up fine earlier
<Vi42440> Anybody familiar with Firebird & IMAP -protocol?
<Vi42440> Is there a setting, that keeps all messages in my computer, even when I remove the message from mail server. Now, when I fetch new messages, they will be removed if they dont exist in the server anymore...
<Vi42440> I need to keep all messages in my computer, but the server space is quite small so better keep it empty...
<stdin> sounds more like you want POP rather than IMAP
<Vi42440> The shitty mail server is microzoft and it only supports IMAP...
<jussi01> !ohmy | Vi42440
<ubottu> Vi42440: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vi42440> ubottu: Sorry about that master AI!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwidmann> Vi42440: stdin has a good point ... IMAPs main selling point is that it keeps the messages on the server ...
<Vi42440> dwidmann: So basically only way is to resend/guide a copy of a message to some POP (gMail) server and then use that...?
<dwidmann> I've no idea, but that would probably work too
<AndrewMohawk> anyone had an issue with kubuntu - seems to be on 8.04 and 7.10 - with the shift,ctrl,alt,function keys etc not responding
<AndrewMohawk> i think its related to vmware
<alessandro_> ciao
<waylandbill> is WUBI compatible with Vista?
<xevious> does anyone have any idea how long it'll take to e2fsck -f a 1.2tb ext3 filesystem?
<waylandbill> xevious: depends on the hardware speed... and if any errors are found...
<xevious> waylandbill: it's on a hardware raid 5 array
<xevious> waylandbill: the controller is an adaptec 2810sa
<waylandbill> xevious: I couldn't fashion a guess, a terrabyte will take a while.
<xevious> i got 8 reeeallly blinky lights right now, though. it's delicious
<logan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<waylandbill> xevious: lol. if the lights are anagalous directly to disk activity, almost completely steady on would be great.
<xevious> it appears always on, but varying in brightness
<xevious> probably due to it blinking faster than the led can respond
<waylandbill> xevious: that's good. it's zipping right along.
<xevious> are we talking minutes hours or days?
<waylandbill> hours.
<xevious> it just took 41 hours to add the 6th drive to my raid 5 volume
<xevious> however, i am running a 64bit adaptec server raid card in an asus mini atx socket am2 board
<xevious> so i'm not expecting the best performance
<xevious> i just want the raid-5-iness
<waylandbill> well. you know the time will be "0 < n hours < 41 hours" at least. :)
<xevious> does fsck have an option to make it scroll excessive amounts of progress data across your screen?
<xevious> i ran e2fsck -v -f /dev/sda1
<xevious> but it doesnt appear to be being any more verbose than without the -v flag
<ayatoller> Help trying to compile asterisk on ubuntu server it complains about needing ncurses. Running aptitude install ncurses I get error no candidate version available????
<waylandbill> looking at the man page, -C looks promising
<waylandbill> ayatoller: doing a "apt-get build-dep asterisk" first should pull in the dependencies and their development headers.
<ayatoller> yup true I will try thx
<waylandbill> xevious: -C Display  completion/progress  bars for those filesystem checkers (currently only for ext2 and ext3) which  support  them.
<xevious> waylandbill: e2fsck -f -v -C 0 /dev/sda1
<xevious> nice percentage bar
<waylandbill> that will give you at least a clue of how long it will take.
<xevious> i'd prefer inodes flying by at unreadable speeds, but this will do
<waylandbill> xevious: you say unreadable, but non-geeks think us geeks can read that fast. Don't let the secret out!!
<xevious> yeah it freaks them out if you can think of something to say that sounds like you're reacting to a bit
<xevious> throw that in when it starts to really blur
<xevious> boooo progress bar
<xevious> it cruised to 4.2% and is sitting ther
<xevious> s/ther/there
<xevious> methinks pass 1 has several phases, one of which is quick and only comprises 4.2% of pass 1
<waylandbill> yeah. with smaller drives I usually see it go to 24% and sit a tad and then continue on
<ayatoller> Oki I did the sudo apt-get build-dep asterisk... Running make menuselect It still complains about missing ncurses. running sudo apt-get install ncurses I get nocandidate version avail
<ayatoller> Doing it all on ubuntu server version 8.04 hardy
<ayatoller> Is there a glitch in the repositoies?
<ayatoller> I have done dist-upgrade so box is all updated
<xevious> i really wish i had known more about online capacity expansion-friendly filesystems before starting this array
<xevious> ayatoller: you need the ncurses development package from apt
<xevious> try apt-get install libncurses-dev
<xevious> or apt-get install ncurses-dev
<waylandbill> ayatoller: did the build-dep pull in any version of ncurses? Are you building asterisk from the source repo or project website?
<xevious> or apt-get install ncurses-dev libncurses-dev just to be safe
<ayatoller> yup but  libncurses5-dev is already the newest version.
<ayatoller> building asterisk from src
<waylandbill> ayatoller: yeah.. the source deb from the repos or the source tarball from the author's website?
<xevious> holy moly. just looked at my fileserver and it's jumped to being stalled at 13.4%
<waylandbill> ayatoller: did you do a ./configure after getting the dependencies (assuming it requires that)
<ayatoller> I dont use source deb I have download tar files from asterisk.org
<ayatoller> hmm maybe .configure agagin now 2 sec will try
<ayatoller> did make clean; ./configure ; make menuselect and get error : * Install ncurses to use the menu interface! *
<ayatoller> So back to square one again
<waylandbill> ayatoller: you may need to tell configure where to find the ncurses development files. Debian packaging may require different locations than the asterick source expects.
<ayatoller> hmm yeah could be true
<ayatoller> Oki so if I use the source that came from repository... hmm yeah will try that instead of giving up on ubuntu  and replacing with centos :-)
<ayatoller> waylandbill:  Do you know the swith to give for path to source?
<waylandbill> ayatoller: is there a reason you need to build the source?
<waylandbill> ayatoller: if you do ./configure --help I think it should give all the switches.
<ayatoller> cool --help
<ayatoller> waylandbill:  cool it had the --with-ncurses=PATH option will try that now thx man
<ayatoller> waylandbill:  how to find path to ncurses easiest?
<ayatoller> waylandbill:  is it just /usr/lib/ ??
<makdaknife> waylandbill: which ncurses
<makdaknife> or I guess if that doesn't work, you could do: updatedb; locate ncurses
<makdaknife> sorry... that was for ayatoller
<waylandbill> I figured. :)
<makdaknife> :-)
<makdaknife> daydreaming
<waylandbill> better than nightmaring.
<ayatoller> weird if I just do ./configure it says checking for curses.h... (cached) yes
<cbr> where are kubuntu intrepid's kde configs now? in .kde or .kde4?
<ayatoller> Oki i solved the problem. I had to install libncurses4 instead of the default ncurses5 of hardy. Seems asterisk packages doesnt like the new ncurses.... Thx guys
<starenka> hi, will II have kde4, kde3 or both?
<bazhang> starenka, kde4
<bazhang> cbr, best to ask in #ubuntu+1 for that
<starenka> bazhang: darn... so whats the situation for kids having kde3 and not willing to swollow fancy, crashing kde4?
<bazhang> starenka, not sure; you can ask in #ubuntu+1 (as chat for intrepid really belongs there)
<xevious> boo
<xevious> waylandbill left
<xevious> my 1.2tb is done fscking in case anyone's lurking
<starenka> bazhang: i will, just wrote the answer before seing yours :))
<bazhang> :)
<ceco> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FB145> hi, i have just installed kubuntu with kde 3.5 and am wishing to upgrade to kde 4.1. i followed the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1. i rebooted, and the login screen was upgraded to 4.1. however when i logged in, i still had kde 3.5. can someone help please?
<ceco> you have both 3.5.9 and 4.1 installed
<ceco> at the login screen
<ceco> you must choose a session
<ceco> and there you choose 4.1
<ceco> :]
<FB145> oh ok
<FB145> brb then :)
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<Ermenguer> Hi, is there any way to "save" the current session wihtout logging out? so that next time I start I get the same apps open, etc...
<max__> list 0 100
<denisbr> Where I found a mirror for download the kubuntu using torrent ?
<denisbr> I tried here http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/hardy/ but, I can´t found
<vyrgozunqk> wait a sec i'll give you link
<vyrgozunqk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<vyrgozunqk> here;s the kubuntu hardy
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<vyrgozunqk> ops mistake !
<vyrgozunqk> here - http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent   -- the desktop edition.
<denisbr> vyrgozunqk: it´s possible install the Kubuntu inside the Ubuntu using the packages in the Kubuntu CD ?
<vyrgozunqk> yes, or you can use synaptic to download kubuntu-desktop
<vyrgozunqk> this will install every kubuntu package ;)
<denisbr> vyrgozunqk: ok, I will do the download of kubuntu and burner a CD, later I install the kubuntu in the my ubuntu instalattion
<Firebolt145> hi, i have two partitions on my computer. one for windows XP, and one for ubuntu. all my music files are on my windows partition, in 'my documents'. how do play those files in amarok?
<Firebolt145> i have found how to access those files, but as my windows partition can only be accessed if i log in as root, i can't play them in amarok
<vyrgozunqk> mount them and change fmask and dmask in fstab
<vyrgozunqk> to 0
<vyrgozunqk> and you'll have read/write support
<Firebolt145> in /etc/?
<vyrgozunqk> yes /etc/fstab
<vyrgozunqk> change the fmask and dmask on your windows partition
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<Firebolt145> you mean mount my windows partition right?
<vyrgozunqk> yes
<vyrgozunqk> mount them and add them to /etc/fstab
<Firebolt145> add it?
<Firebolt145> hmm
<vyrgozunqk> if it is'nt there already
<Firebolt145> what is the mount point
<vyrgozunqk> well you can make if you wish someting like /windows/HDA :)
<vyrgozunqk> i don't know make a folder and usee it as mountpoint
<Firebolt145> ntfs /windows/HDA ntfs defaults 0 0
<Firebolt145> would that be right?
<Pici> Theres no difference between an empty folder and a mountpoint.
<vyrgozunqk> well it should be something like /windows/HDB    ntfs    0 0
<vyrgozunqk> ops
<vyrgozunqk> ntfs-3g /dev/(your partition like hda1 or sda1) /mnt/(mount point) -o silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8
<vyrgozunqk> should be like this
<Firebolt145> er
<vyrgozunqk> after you've added your windows partition to fstab use the command sudo mount -a
<Firebolt145> hmm, says the line i typed into fstab is 'bad'
<vyrgozunqk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<vyrgozunqk> try this then
<Firebolt145> ok, thanks
<Firebolt145> vyrgozunqk: thanks, works now! :) you just placed them in the wrong order haha
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<denisbr> exists any interface web for bittorrent ? e.g. I start downloads in the my home using a browser (acessing by http://myhome:PORT by  example)
<untiled> denisbr you can use ktorrent
<denisbr> untiled: ok, I will look in the google about
<untiled> denisbr it is in official kubuntu repository, you can istal it by sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<denisbr> untiled: thanks
<untiled> denisbr: it is strange, generally ktorrent is intalled by default on kubuntu, are you sure that you don't have it alredy installed?
<waylandbill> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<denisbr> untiled: sorry, I´m not using the Kubuntu in the moment, I´m downloading :-)
<untiled> denisbr: ok, when you will use it make an alt+f2 to execute command and put ktorrent, it will work ;-)
<denisbr> untiled: ok, thanks
<Firebolt145> back when i used gentoo for a while, i used deluge. do you guys recommend deluge or ktorrent?
<vyrgozunqk> Ktorrent
<vyrgozunqk> for sure
<vyrgozunqk> :] or you can try transmission
<Firebolt145> ok, secondly i use skype and MSN messenger a lot. what do you recommend?
<Firebolt145> (i haven't checked if there is a skype for ubuntu, but MSN messenger is more important)
<Firebolt145> kopete keeps crashing for me
<ghostcube> skype is in medibuntu repos
<vyrgozunqk> yes ther is a official port for ubuntu, visit skype.com
<ghostcube> a repak
<Firebolt145> hm, ok
<ghostcube> and u can try pidgin 2.5.0
<Firebolt145> what about an MSN messenger client? kopete has just crashed another time
<Firebolt145> ok
<ghostcube> from getdeb.net for ubuntu
<vyrgozunqk> what version of kde do you use ?
<Firebolt145> 4.1
<vyrgozunqk> i prefer to use 3.5.10 its a hundred times more stabel
<vyrgozunqk> stable*
<ghostcube> it has kcontrol :)
<vyrgozunqk> mhm 3.5.10 also has dolphin ;)
<ghostcube> yes butwithout sort by type
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> damn
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<vyrgozunqk> i'm not dieing for it ;)
<ghostcube> heh but would be nice
<vyrgozunqk> well... thats another thing :D
<vyrgozunqk> imagine 3.5.10 with plasma :D
<ghostcube> i use compiz
<vyrgozunqk> pff i can't
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<ghostcube> why
<vyrgozunqk> radeon 9550 :]
<ghostcube> works like a charm
<ghostcube> :)
<vyrgozunqk> and choppy videoplayback
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<Firebolt145> i have an NVidia 7000M. will that be good enough?
<ghostcube> vyrgozunqk: moment pls doing a rip from cf :)
<vyrgozunqk> oki
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: should work for more help #compiz-fusion if not working correct
<vyrgozunqk> yes it works but i can't watch HDTV ;D
<ghostcube> <FusioBot> A patch to enable composited Xv output for mplayer RC1: « http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/compiz/2007-July/002494.html ». A patch for mplayer RC2: http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/mplayer/current/SOURCES/mplayer-1.0rc2-compiz.patch?revision=HEAD
<vyrgozunqk> and it take's a lot of CPU time
<vyrgozunqk> yes but only mplayer
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<ghostcube> but works
<ghostcube> :D
<vyrgozunqk> and i really don't like it
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<ghostcube> smplayer
<vyrgozunqk> prefer kaffein
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<ghostcube> i think 0.9.0 vlc should do this too
<vyrgozunqk> yes, but...
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<ghostcube> ^^
<vyrgozunqk> and if i want to play a game i should disable it every time
<vyrgozunqk> and so on...
<ghostcube> thats easy with fusion-icon so far
<ghostcube> :D
<vyrgozunqk> i'm lazy
<vyrgozunqk> (rofl)
<ghostcube> all can be done its tricky i know but i dont like plasma
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<ghostcube> :D
<vyrgozunqk> mhm, plasma still has a tons of bugs
<vyrgozunqk> but compiz is not getting a lot behind ;D
 * vyrgozunqk Megadeth - symphony of destruction
<Firebolt145> err, earlier i meant, is it good enough for plasma
<ghostcube> hmm im noticing no bugs here :)
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: yeah nvidia probs
<ghostcube> but can be fixed
<Firebolt145> hmm
<ghostcube> seraching the link
<vyrgozunqk> well i don't know, even when i'm scrolling with webbrowser a page that has a tons of banners and flash animations, the fps is getting low
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<vyrgozunqk> i have to change the old truck, but i don't know when i'll do thid ;)
<vyrgozunqk> this*
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/KDE4-NVIDIA
<vyrgozunqk> ghostcube - windows ?!
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<logan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<vyrgozunqk> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ghostcube> vyrgozunqk: yep
<ghostcube> at work
<ghostcube> doing all out of memory here
<ghostcube> :D
<Firebolt145> ghostcube: unfortunately, i'm also a complete newbie to linux
<vyrgozunqk> aah :D
<Firebolt145> it's a miracle i was even able to install kubuntu, had to do some weird stuff with my partitions :S
<Firebolt145> completely confuzzled me
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<vyrgozunqk> firebolt145  - good old windoze :D
<Firebolt145> vyrgozunqk: :P i'm leaving it on another partition simply for games and stuff
<vyrgozunqk> always works for you, whenever you want i or don't ;D
<Firebolt145> the whole reason i've installed ubuntu is because i'm starting medschool in a month and i want my games to be more than 2 clicks away
<vyrgozunqk> it has the bad habbit to install things, for who you don't know that they even exist or send your information anywhere in the world ;)
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: u know most games are running on kubuntu in cedega or native or wine ?
<Firebolt145> ghostcube: ah, but those require configuration i absolutely cbf'd to do
<vyrgozunqk> ghostcube it's not very true
<Firebolt145> ghostcube: and some of the games i play do not work on wine
<ghostcube> vyrgozunqk: pssssssssssst
<vyrgozunqk> a lots of games has a lot of brobs ;)
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<Firebolt145> how do i find out what NVidia version i have?
<ghostcube> i know i wont to joke him
<ghostcube> :|
<Firebolt145> vyrgozunqk: exactly
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<Firebolt145> ghostcube: i used gentoo for about half a year last year
<ghostcube> lspvi | grep Vendor
<Firebolt145> using my brother's help for almost everything
<ghostcube> lspci | grep Vendor
<vyrgozunqk> hmm, and you're still a newbie ?!
<Firebolt145> yes
<Firebolt145> let my bro do everything :P
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<Firebolt145> ghostcube: tried that in konsole, didn't return anything :S
<vyrgozunqk> oh i wish on of those laptops for about 100 $
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<ghostcube> glxinfo | grep Vendor
<mad> How well would kubuntu run on 600MHz and 512MB RAM?
<ghostcube> sorry
<vyrgozunqk> perfect
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<ghostcube> would work mad
<Firebolt145> wtf
<Firebolt145> tried that, ghostcube, returned with nothing again :S
<vyrgozunqk> i'm too a newbie to ubuntu, i've used suse till now, but after the last reeinstall i have problems installing it, so i tried kubuntu
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<ghostcube> is glxinfo working ?
<mad> ghostcube: would it still be acceptable though or would it be a pretty slow?
<Firebolt145> ghostcube: how do i find out?
<ghostcube> mad should work acceptable
<mad> ghostcube: ok thanks
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: type it in terminal
<vyrgozunqk> it'll be acceeptable
<Firebolt145> ghostcube: tried that, got a lot of lines of random numbers
<ghostcube> scroll up
<ghostcube> before these lines are the impotant things
<ghostcube> i dont know if VENDOR or GLX Verion
<Firebolt145> server glx version string: 14
<Firebolt145> *1.4
<vyrgozunqk> you should find something like this
<vyrgozunqk> penGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<vyrgozunqk> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<vyrgozunqk> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7537 Release
<ghostcube> nah the vnidia stuff
<ghostcube> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<ghostcube> :)
<vyrgozunqk> mhm
<Firebolt145> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Firebolt145> server glx version string: 1.4
<ghostcube> hmm dpkg -l nvidia-glx*
<Firebolt145> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Firebolt145> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M/PCI/SSE2
<Firebolt145> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.12
<Firebolt145> OpenGL extensions:
<ghostcube> ahh
<ghostcube> :D
<vyrgozunqk> greets - Lepa brena & Rammstein - preko preko (rock)
<logan_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
 * ghostcube hates rammstein
<Firebolt145> ok, so i have 169.12
<Firebolt145> hmmm
<ghostcube> yes
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<vyrgozunqk> ahah
<vyrgozunqk> and why that
<Tm_T> vyrgozunqk: offtopic
<Firebolt145> no idea, installed kubuntu today, it came with it?
<vyrgozunqk> oh, ok
<ghostcube> i live near the real rammstein
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<Firebolt145> sooooo
<Firebolt145> now for my next question
<vyrgozunqk> aaa
<ghostcube> and i dont like theire song ein mensch brennt
<Firebolt145> how the hell do i upgrade :P
<ghostcube> if u know what happened in ther
<Tm_T> ghostcube: offtopic =)
<ghostcube> Tm_T: i know :)
<ghostcube> sorry
<Tm_T> (;
<Alex135> i have this weird problem
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: update what
<Firebolt145> my graphics driver
<vyrgozunqk> i know
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<Firebolt145> to 173.14.09
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: manually
<ghostcube> but better dont so this
<ghostcube> *do
<Firebolt145> erm, what?
<Alex135> i backed up all my data off my previous install, and when i reinstalled kubuntu (reformated and reinstalled) and tried to move my data back, it complained i didn't have enough space, now it thinks all 295GB on my hdd is filled...
<ghostcube> instralling nvidia driver manually
<Alex135> when it was half way finished copying my files back
<Firebolt145> as simple as googling 'nvidia driver 173.14.09 ubuntu'?
<ghostcube> nvidia.com
<ghostcube> linux drivers
<ghostcube> Firebolt145: but dont do this yourself
<ghostcube> let youre brother is
<ghostcube> if
<ghostcube> bbl
<came0> ok I installed a new HD (and reinstalled ubuntu) and I'm getting Input/output errors.... escpecially when I play movies (?it seems?).  where do I look for the log file of error messages?  somewhere in /var/log/ I'm guessing?  Also do you think this is a bad hardrive?
<came0> the computer keeps freezing up
<came0> like ever few hours
<came0> and I see input/output errors in my xterm console
<vyrgozunqk> hmm see the temps of your hard it could be overheating
<Firebolt145> vyrgozunqk: i just apt-get installed kdeplasma-addons and i..er...don't see anything new flash up on me
<vyrgozunqk> and you won't
<vyrgozunqk> plasma is something like compiz
<vyrgozunqk> but implemented in kde, so theres no problems with playback and so on in theory
<vyrgozunqk> you have transparency and so on, but yo'll have to eenable them
<vyrgozunqk> from kontrol center i think
<Firebolt145> kcontrol
<Firebolt145> hmmm
<Firebolt145> a quick search for plasma or kdeplasma returns with nothing
<came0> vyrgozunqk how do I see the temps on my hard drive?
<vyrgozunqk> hdtemp
<came0> it does seem warm
<came0> k brb
<vyrgozunqk> i can't halp you with transperancy, i don't have kde 4 :)
<vyrgozunqk> sry
<Firebolt145> ok, thanks anyway, i'll google
<vyrgozunqk> mh
 * vyrgozunqk iron maiden - fear of the dark
<robin> i want to download free online games
<vyrgozunqk> ima li bulgari tuka bre ?
<vyrgozunqk> well download them :D
<robin> how to download :-D
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<robin> plz send me links
<robin> :)
<vyrgozunqk> what kind of games, what games you want ?!
<vyrgozunqk> i can't understand you
<robin> online games
<robin> like world of warcraft
<robin> counter strike
<vyrgozunqk> aah
<vyrgozunqk> well use torrents or something like that and start them with wine
<Firebolt145> hahahaha
<vyrgozunqk> or you can try wine-doors
<came0> robin:  sudo apt-get install WoW counter-strike
<came0> =)
<vyrgozunqk> trought him you can download WoW and so on
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<Firebolt145> came0: xD
<robin> ok
<robin> thanks me try that
<robin> apt-get
<vyrgozunqk> (rofl)
<Firebolt145> robin: how old are you? first time on linux?
<Firebolt145> robin: or are you trolling?
<robin> no its been 1 year or so
<vyrgozunqk> robin, came0 is buzzing you ;D
<Firebolt145> uhm, ok
<robin> first time installed ubuntu kubuntu
<robin> where i am new in irc :-D
<robin> i can't see the emotions well also
<vyrgozunqk> irc doesn't have emoticons ;)
<robin> hehe ok
<robin> i send private message to came0
<vyrgozunqk> its his way, the simple way ;D
<saotome> I broke my sound drivers. Not sure how. The last thing I did was install cheese (video recording app). Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to get sound back?
<pim> do /j alsa
 * vyrgozunqk is listening to 01. Balls To The Wall [Amarok]
<trust_me> Is there anyone from indonesia ?
<vyrgozunqk> nope, east europe...
<trust_me> Wow, so that i'm just the only one from indonesia ?
<trust_me> Halo
<Artful> how do I install flash for konquerer?
<Artful> I've downloaded the tar.gz from adobe site, but the install script is looking for moz/netscape/opera
<trust_me> Anyone, please tell me the best dal.net server for asia network ?
<Dragnslcr> Artful- what's wrong with installing it from the repository?
<Artful> trust_me - check pm
<came0> my drive is at 40 degrees C
<came0> will that make it freeze up
<came0> ?
<came0> where can I check logs?
<Artful> Drasonslcr, which package tho?  the one I downloaded has libflashplayer.so
<Firebolt145> where can i find skype for x86? the one on the skype homepage is for i186
<Dragnslcr> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dragnslcr> I believe that's the package you want, Artful
<Artful> ty
<Firebolt145> where can i find skype for x86? the one on the skype homepage is for i186
<came0> I keep getting "input/output" errors an my computer keeps freezeing every couple hours or so.  I've just installed a new HD and reninstalled kubuntu. hddtemp tells me its running at 40 degrees C
<came0> any ideas?
<came0> bad drive?
<came0> Also where can I look for logs files for these types of errors?
<trappist> came0: dmesg, or /var/log/messages
<Firebolt145> how do i exit an X server?
<makdaknife> came0: install smartmontools and check what's happening with your disk
<came0> makdaknife ok thanks brb
<trappist> Firebolt145: ctrl-alt-backspace, but if you're using like kdm or gdm it'll just restart if you do that
<Daisuke_Ido> !pm | trust_me
<ubottu> trust_me: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<trust_me> Obuttu: thanks
 * came0 freeeeeeze.
<trust_me> Ubottu: what's pm ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trust_me> Ubottu: what's pm ?
<came0> trust_me: pm = private message
<masteredu> can anyone help me? i have problems with my MSI StarCam Racer Webcam usb version 2.0 in Adobe flash my shockwave version is Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124 i can select the webcam but it dont gives a picture
<trust_me> Ubottu: i'm new user. Before here i'm doing chat in dal.net, but recently its hard to enter. I dont know why ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trust_me> Ubottu: i'm using phone to chat.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<came0> hm
<bazhang> trust_me, ubottu is a bot not a human
<trust_me> bazhang: ups sorry. I'm really confuse now.
<bazhang> trust_me, /join #ubuntu-id
<bazhang> !id | trust_me
<ubottu> trust_me: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<came0> makdaknife the drive seems to pass the smartctl tests...
<came0> atleast whatever the default is
<makdaknife> came0: then it might not be a problem with the drive
<makdaknife> came0: have you fscked the filesystem for the drive?
<makdaknife> came0: I prefer to do a lot of these tests using a live cd like Knoppix
<came0> no but I will now
<came0> thats a good idea, so I know its not a software issue, eh?  I'll downlaod a knoppix image first
<masteredu> anyone know sauerbraten? it is so goooood
<mcas> masteredu: *gg*
<Elda> How do I I am curious :s  How does one go about unmounting a drive, so that they can remount it?
<mshafivk> im not able to play mp3 files in kubuntu help me
<Elda> Have you tried downloading the codecs from the repository?
<Elda> (dont remember what the codec pack is called though >.<)
<mshafivk> yes...but I got "BREAK INSTALL" problem..i think due to the package conflicts
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elda> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Elda> Meh... any idea on how I would unmount one though?
<Elda> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Elda> !diskmounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<u9> When I update the system, how can I change the server ? I want the fastest one, because the download speed is too slow!! Anyone can help me?
<manare> u9: You mean setting up a your location one?
<manare> u9: Adept->Manage Repository-> Download from:
<pim> !automounting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounting
<pim> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<pim> !ntfs
<waylandbill> I have a desktop CD. Is there a way to set it to boot just to a single user shell?
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pim> where can i find info on how to edit my fstab to automount partitions
<manare> ma fstab
<manare> man fstab
<jussi01> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pim> thanks that is what I was looking ofr
<pim> for
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Elda> unmount seems to not work for me :/
<pim> Elda use umount
<Elda> :|  Says device is busy
<pim> it means it is busy
<pim> have you got a window open?
<Elda> I *cant* access it
<Elda> nope
<pim> I suggest you reboot actually
<Elda> Meh ILl just save the file Im working on elsewhere for now and try remounting when I reboot
<Elda> in class atm so Im writing notes :s
<pim> ah :p
<waylandbill> I assumed thats what Elda meant. Do you have a konsole maybe sitting in the device's mountpoint?
<waylandbill> or some other task that used it and remained open
<manare> use fuser to find you use the device
<pim> how would I mount an ntfs partition in my /etc/fstab, with writing permission?
<manare> Elda: es fuser -m /mnt
<waylandbill> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pim> right that is what I needed
<u9> manare: Thank u, but Im a new usr of ubuntu, i cannot find Adept, is it on the top?
<manare> first entry in the menu
<manare> u9: which manager are you use?
<fujisan> what is the meta button in kubuntu?
<waylandbill> fujisan: alt is the main meta key and the 'win' key is the second.
<fujisan> i tried alt doesnt work for me
<fujisan> and windows neither
<waylandbill> look in System Settings->Keyboard->Keyboard Shortcuts->Modifier Keys for the mappings
<manare> windows allways doesn't work :D
<fujisan> nvm its windows
<fujisan>  thanks
<fujisan> windows key
<Sixofour|Sleep> How come ark doesn't finish zipping my files?
<Sixofour|Sleep> it just closes down
<Sixofour|Sleep> doesn't compress anything
<u9> manare: thank u very much
<pim> maybe you should try running it from a command line
<Sixofour|Sleep> don't know how
<pim> type ark
<Sixofour|Sleep> does nothing
<pim> it does
<Sixofour|Sleep> it didn't
<pim> you should type it into a konsole
<Sixofour|Sleep> i did, it did nothing
<pim> try sudo apt-get install ark
<Sixofour|Sleep> i have it
<waylandbill> define nothing. did it just give you another prompt? did it say command not found? Did it open an ark window?
<Sixofour|Sleep> it did nothing, i hit enter, nothing happens
<Sixofour|Sleep> konsole just sits there with no prompt
<pim> it should open a small window with ark
<fujisan> i love zoom i am laying on bed with keyboard
<fujisan> D:
<pim> then it opens ark allright
<Sixofour|Sleep> ark isn'topened
<fujisan> i am lazy and dutch, just like pimmetje D"
<Sixofour|Sleep> says ksysguard
<fujisan> PIM!! D=
<Sixofour|Sleep> can i compress this file in konsole?
<pim> yeah you can
<Sixofour|Sleep> even if ark did open, it would just quick in the middle of compression
<waylandbill> zip archive.zip [files list]
<Sixofour|Sleep> quit*
<Sixofour|Sleep> crono@Nekron:~/backup$ zip mslctqsorted.zip mslctqsorted
<Sixofour|Sleep>   adding: mslctqsorted/ (stored 0%)
<Sixofour|Sleep> thats it
<aitor> hola
<waylandbill> Sixofour|Sleep: zip -r mslctqsorted.zip mslctqsorted
<waylandbill> you need to tell it to recurse the folder. you can see the other switches zip supports with 'man zip'
<aitor> castellano?
<waylandbill> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aitor> ok
<Finger> Morning all
<waylandbill> Finger: morning for a few more minutes here. howdy.
<Finger> could someone tell me the command to get Konq in an admin setting to copy/rename files etc?
<Finger> KDE 4 is kickin my ass
<Finger> I think it was something like ksuedo konqueror
<HailandKill> I'm getting these http://rafb.net/p/ZbUTMn82.html errors when applying these patches http://snipurl.com/3l0nv presumably those files to exist on my kubunutu system, but I have pulseaudio installed?
<waylandbill> kdesu konqueror
<Finger> command not found
<waylandbill> Finger: that's how it worked for me, but using kde3
<Finger> I'm trying to installa theme into FF3, in Windows and in KDE3 I could just drag the jar into the theme section and install it that way but for some reason it wont let me in KDE4
<waylandbill> maybe #kubuntu-kde4 would be a place to start.
<Finger> so I'm assuming its some kind of admin situation
<waylandbill> Finger: usually FF3 stores themes under the current user. You shouldn't need admin privies.
<Finger> I copied the file from my storage drive to my home folder
<Finger> I"m a new user to Linux so I might need more details on what you explain
<u9> remote system can be connected via 'ssh', then how can i download the file from it
<waylandbill> u9: scp
<u9> ﻿waylandbill: thx:) i'll try
<waylandbill> Finger: you copied it to your folder. In FF3 you then tell it to install a theme and navigate to your home folder to find it.
<Finger> thats the problem its not giving me any option to nav to it or drag it into the theme portion like it did in KDE3 and Windows
<waylandbill> u9: also konqueror supports sftp:// protocol for a more GUI way to do it.
<Finger> I click on the Theme tab and it has the default theme there but the "Use Theme" and "uninstall" buttons are greyed out
<waylandbill> Finger: yeah, there doesn't seem to be a link to click like there was in FF2 to install from local filesystem.
<waylandbill> shows how often I've used that functionality. :-D
<Finger> well I could just drag down the jar into the box and it installed it
<Finger> but it wotn let me now
<Finger> in KDE4
<waylandbill> Finger: it may be that the drag/drop from KDE4 isn't giving FF3 what it expects. I don't know. The folks in #kubuntu-kde4 would be the ones to ask.
<Finger> no one is answering in there
<Finger> already tried
<starenka> hi. what's the bash command for displaying certain column from input? thanx
<waylandbill> they tend to be busy in there. when they get a change I'm sure they'll answer.
<Finger> room is quiet
<waylandbill> I meant busy doing other things.
<Finger> would also appear that my sound isnt wanting to work in KDE4
<waylandbill> kde4 is a work in progress. no doubt about that.
<pim> yeah
<pim> I'd stick to kde 3
<starenka>  hi. what's the bash command for displaying certain column from input? thanx </rude repost>
<Finger> been messing with this stuff for a week, havent even had the chance to really get to enjoy Linux yet, just been one problem after another
<pim> heh what's your current problem?
<Finger> nm sound is working, damn this X-Fi
<waylandbill> Finger: if your first chance to enjoy Linux is kde4, then you need to have a different idea of fun is all. :)
<Finger> well X-fi has been one of the biggest obstcles
<Finger> I dont mind a challenge, dont get me wrong, but it gets a bit frustrating having to deal with so many hardware problems that have little or no available info
<waylandbill> cutting-edge comes with issues... bleeding-edge is probably a better adjective
<Finger> software is much easier to get around
<Finger> cant get around hardware very easily
<Finger> and I found Flash 10 installer yesterday but now I'll be damned if I can find it again
<Finger> and every tutorial I've found has old links in it so they wdont work
<waylandbill> I tend to stick to a little more stable. somewhere between debian stable and debian sid is good. :)
<Finger> see, you might as well have spoken hindi to me right there lol
<waylandbill> debian is the distribution that ubuntu forked from. It's stable is really stable but packages are older because of it. Sid (the neighbor kid from toy story) is a bit more... unstable.
<Finger> Well do you know of a way to get flash 10 installed within Kubuntu?
<Finger> cuz I cant find the link I used yesterday
<wiehan> Any experts on cwiid and using a wiimote as a mouse in here?
<came0> I have ubuntu studio installed now and I want to replace it with kubuntu.. how can I install over top of it and not loose my saved files?
<wiehan> Just install it, USE advanced partioning at install (opt not to format your /home partition) and afterwarde delete all the ubuntu studio debris in your /home folder.
<wiehan> I think that would work?
<pim> came0 you can install the kubuntu files and choose the session you want when you boot
<wiehan> or just do that ;-)
<stoned> how do I check my ident reply in localhost
<wiehan> sudo apt-get install KDE
<stoned> not on irc
<pim> wiehan open a console and type sudo apt-get install kde
<wiehan> yeah i know
<aaroncampbell> How would I go about syncing my clock?  It's off and I can't remember how it's done
<Tm_T> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Tm_T> aaroncampbell: see ^^
<aaroncampbell> Thanks Tm_T
<timz> sometimes when i klick at a user in kopete, the x-server restarts-.-, but the last time it changed the display-settings to 640x480 and i can not recover it
<romunov__> timz: my advice would be to use an alternative client
<romunov__> my bro has problems connecting to msn protocol with kopete, while others clients have no problems
<timz> romunov__: but how can i get back to 1680*1*** because now its 640*480
<romunov__> can you navigate through the menus?
<romunov__> start -> system settings
<timz> romunov__: no, can't move the slider
<_Angelus_> hello guys
<_Angelus_> does kubuntu offer xorgcfg anymore ?
<_Angelus_> or no?
<dr17> hello
<dr17> if I add a second, PCI graphics card to my nvidia system should it work?
<Firebolt145> hi, what do i need to install to view flash files on firefox?
<waylandbill> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<basy> Hi is it possible to have 2 different keyboard layouts on 2 USB keyboards? Example: English=1. keyboard, Czech second USB keyboard??? Any ideas?
<d9d9> not sure why people use "sudo" for every command. sudo bash - and got root console.
<sebastian_> when i try to extract a dvd movie that has splittet archives why doesent it extract it all? it only extracts like 30 mb
<logan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> anyone running a dualscreen(xinerama) setup with 8.04 and 3.5.10? firefox draws the url-box, the search-autocomplete-box and context menus always on the first screen
<waylandbill> d9d9: isn't that basically like asking konsole to open a 'Root Shell' ?
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nestor> aaaa
<DarkriftX> if i need to install some operating systems to play with (win server 2003/2008 and redhat with apache/plesk) what would be the best vmware type program to use?
<fritz> hi all
<fritz> should i set the Bridge script on my Kubuntu Host or on Virtual XP Geust?
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkriftX: easily virtualbox, but if you need usb passthrough, go with the version available from their site for ubuntu, as the OSE doesn't do usb
<DarkriftX> i probably wont need that
<DarkriftX> i need to brush up on servers in windows and plesk in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> shouldn't be a problem them
<Daisuke_Ido> then*
<DarkriftX> will mostly be using it to remember how to setup dns servers and stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> virtualbox-ose is a good package :)
<DarkriftX> cool
<DarkriftX> !exim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim
<DarkriftX> !package exim4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package exim4
<Daisuke_Ido> !info exim
<fritz> anybody may offer any URL for bridgin ip's between ubuntu host and xp virtual?
<ubottu> Package exim does not exist in hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> fritz: with what vm software?
<DarkriftX> !info exim4
<ubottu> exim4 (source: exim4): meta-package to ease Exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.69-2 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<DarkriftX> odd
<DarkriftX> wonder why that is forcing me to install it
<DarkriftX> apt wouldnt work without that installing
<byteme_> hi all
<byteme_> I have a customer in my store that had her laptop upgraded from Vista to Kubuntu 8.04
<byteme_> she is buying a Lexmark printer L1300 from me as well, but I'm having problems getting the printer to print
<Xk2c> in kdm shortcuts like "ALT+s" doesn't work with hardy
<byteme_> I plugged the printer to the laptop and and it was configured automaticlty *sweet* but it says "Error while printing"
<byteme_> what can I do?
<DarkriftX> anyone here ever used shell commander?
<Xk2c> i just found out that one has to alter 'FocusPasswd' in '/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc' to 'false'
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<byteme_> anyone
<Xk2c> to make those shortcuts work
<Xk2c> is that kown?
<Xk2c> or is that a bug?
<frank23> byteme_: lexmark doesn't have the best linux support. not sure about that model but check here
<frank23> byteme_: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark
<byteme_> great thanks
<dr17> does anyone here run multiple monitors on kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> selling her a lexmark is a bad move
<frank23> byteme_: HP would probably be better
<Daisuke_Ido> *anything* would be better
<starenka> hullo. i got problem running script with parameters via kcron. any suggestions? i use (program input): "/home/starenka/.scripts/cleaner.py /backups/db 3"
<byteme_> for sure
<byteme_> but I have lexmark and canon instock
<byteme_> would the canon be better?
<Daisuke_Ido> depends on the model
<byteme_> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> what canon do you have in stock?
<mefisto__> starenka: what's the problem? does that input open any X windows?
<mefisto__> starenka: or rather, is it meant to open any X windows and doesn't work?
<starenka> mefisto__: well, any sheduled job can be run via right click in kcron
<starenka> mefisto__: if i make this one (runs a py script with params), it doesnt allow me to run in via right click - so i suppose it wont run it in cron either
<mefisto__> starenka: but what does the script do?
<Dragnslcr> starenka- is cleaner.py executable, and does it have #!/usr/bin/python at the top?
<starenka> mefisto__: deletes old backups in given dirs, leaving some count of dirs given in param
<starenka> mefisto__: it does...
<starenka> mefisto__: http://pastebin.com/m7f14052f
<nejode> DarkriftX: Midnight Commander?  ... like Norton Commander?
<starenka> mefisto__: my problem is that when i try to make kcron run it with params (in console it works like a charm)
<nejode> DarkriftX: like Norton Comander?
<Dragnslcr> starenka- did you try running it from a shell?
<starenka> yes
<starenka> Dragnslcr: i wont schedule scripts i havent tested :)))
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, what's the output function in Python? Is it sys.print?
<starenka> print
<Dragnslcr> starenka- it runs fine for me from a shell, so I don't know why it wouldn't work as a cron job
<Dragnslcr> Are you running it as yourself, or as root?
<starenka> Dragnslcr: yes, it runs okay.. BUT if i put it into kcron, i can't run it via right click
<starenka> Dragnslcr: as myself.. why root?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, just checking
<mefisto__> starenka: did you remember to click the save button in kcron after adding the task?
<Dragnslcr> I know I've had environment issues with cron jobs running as root
<starenka> Dragnslcr: other py and shell scripts run fine
<starenka> Dragnslcr: see? http://crap.starenka.net/kcron.png
<starenka> Dragnslcr: there's now "run now" option, but it is on other scripts... that's my problem
<Dragnslcr> The option is there for me. Of course, clicking it doesn't do anything
<Dragnslcr> starenka- that's bizarre
<starenka> Dragnslcr: yes, i need to run the script on multiple dirs with different options, so that's why i use parametres...
<starenka> Dragnslcr: fooook. i just removed "" and it works... sometimes i think more than i should
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Guest53600> hello all people
<Dragnslcr> I didn't even really notice the quotation marks
<babu> hi all
<Guest53600> hi babu
<starenka> Dragnslcr: hehe
<masteredu> what is a good capture tool??
<masteredu> with very high quality
<starenka> !krecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<babu_> hi guest
<starenka> masteredu: krecordmydesktop - hiress oggs -> vimeo -> de puta madre
<babu_> try mythtv
<Guest53600> babu do you have experience en this chat ?
<babu_> no, am using this for the first time, though i have used it with windows irc clients
<Guest53600> ok babu
<babu_> are u using kubuntu?
<masteredu> i?
<Guest53600> no i use ubuntu
<masteredu> anyone know sauerbraten?
<babu_> no master
<masteredu> LOL
<masteredu> it is crysis for linux
<masteredu> xD
<starenka> masteredu: this one was grabbed with krecodmydesktop http://www.vimeo.com/1400538 (try fulscreen)
<Guest53600> no master I don't know
<masteredu> i mean it have very high quality
<babu_> am a newb
<masteredu> www.sauerbraten.org
<Daisuke_Ido> !info sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20071227.dfsg-1 (hardy), package size 492 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<babu_> high quality what?
<masteredu> a high quality game
<masteredu> very good graphic
<babu_> ok, game. i m not a gamer
<Guest53600> any people know programing here?
<babu_> wht progrmin?
<masteredu> http://sauerbraten.sourceforge.net/newer/screenshot_377941.jpg
<masteredu> this is a picture
<Guest53600> in phyton
<starenka> Guest53600: a bit.. what do you need?
<babu_> no guest
<babu_> is that game, master?
<Dragnslcr> Guest53600- you'd be better off asking in a programming channel
<babu_> is it compatible for ubuntu?
<masteredu> jeah
<masteredu> it is compatible
<Dragnslcr> Guest53600- #python would be my first guess
<masteredu> search in adept
<masteredu> sauerbraten
<babu_> whats the name?
<Guest53600> starenka do you programing in phyton?
<masteredu> sauerbraten
<masteredu> it is very good
<masteredu> and free
<babu_> shootig game?
<masteredu> jeah
<masteredu> like unreal
<babu_> cool, whts the size
<masteredu> size?
<masteredu> what you mean ?
<babu_> file size
<masteredu> oh
<babu_> sorry
<masteredu> ca 300 mb
<masteredu> i think
<masteredu> 301 MB
<babu_> oh, then i will check later, mine is a capped service
<masteredu> ?
<masteredu> you can download it with adept fast and easy :P
<babu_> k, but i have limited download for a month
<babu_> but morning 2-9 it's unlimited
<babu_> so i will download it for that time
<babu_> ok bye master..
<masteredu> have a good day
<fernando__> ok
<fernando__> thansk starenka
<fernando__> thanks
<fernando__> ok bye
<fernando__> take care
<hannes__> hallo
<hannes__> was geht freunde
<usuario> HOLA
<Niksoni> Hello,how can i upgrade a package to KDE 4 in Kubuntu with KDE 3?
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Niksoni> Thanks
<masteredu> das is der englische channel man
<Niksoni> What?
<ubuntu> Hi. I tried to install gutsy, hardy and intrepid, but each one doesn't correctly find my existing partition table. When I select manual partitioning, it only offers an option to create a new partition table in /dev/sda. Here's my fdisk: http://dpaste.com/74787/
<ubuntu> Any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> Is that something the alternate installer will allow?
<_2> why would this act as if i had no kernel installed ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3289e290
<_2> or does that package only work with the i386 kernel ?
<_2> anyone know how to get dpkg to list full package names rather than the block format it normally displays with -l  ?
<_2> 'scuse me, column format
<Alex135> *sigh* try number 2 at getting kubuntu setup correctly
<_2> Alex135 correctly ?
<kerstin> hi
<kerstin> kennt sich hier jmd en bissel msi-notebooks aus?
<Alex135> _2: ya, first time for some reason the 8.04.1 disk (ubuntu based) didn't reformat my hdd correctly so the data from the previous install was there, but it wasn't... sorta a strange setup
<steveire> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kerstin> gibts da nen besonderen kniff um die zu öffnen um en ram zu erweitern?
<Alex135> _2: the result was a multi crosslinked filesystem that was completly corupted
<Alex135> _2: nothing worked
<kerstin> weil ich seh nur 3 schrauben auf der rückseite die relevant sind und des geht trotzdem net auf
<Alex135> _2: and all my hdd space was used up
<steveire> kerstin: !de
<kerstin> oh
<steveire> #kubuntu-de
<kerstin> sry
<steveire> no problem
<_2> Alex135 have you had a look at the gparted live cd   ?
<kerstin> i forgott to save the changes
<Alex135> _2: i did
<_2> did it help ?
<Alex135> _2: ya, i did that just now... i tried to reformat useing the installer yesterday... it didn't work out too good
<Dragonath> why isn't smplayer making any sound? :(
<_2> Dragonath output to wrong device ?
<Alex135> _2: i then tried to mount it on the live cd, and it showed only 32gb of stuff on the disk
<Alex135> _2: and gparted said all 315GB were full on the hdd
<Alex135> _2: so i cleard it out and am trying again... i hope it works this time
<Dragonath> _2: ahh yes thanks now it works
<_2> Alex135 are you attempting to shrink an ntfs fs ?
<Alex135> _2: no, ext3
<Mad_Scientist> Hi, I currently am trying to install a wireless card on a computer with out internet access but the steps require some packages to be installed is there a places I can download the mirrored packages and what tool should I use to install them?
<_2> !packages | Mad_Scientist
<ubottu> Mad_Scientist: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Alex135> _2: kubuntu is on its own hdd
<_2> Alex135 what stage of the install are you at now ?
<Alex135> _2: its doing the actual install now
<Alex135> _2: i dont need help, im fine
<Alex135> _2: im just saying what hapened
<Mad_Scientist> _2:  ok then do I then use apt-get to install the packages or another tool like rpm?
<_2> ok.   if it fails for any reason give a yelp.
<_2> Mad_Scientist dpkg -i
<Mad_Scientist> kk thanks
<_2> np
<Alex135> _2: hehe ok
<Alex135> oh another thing i like about the 8.04.1 cd is that i no longer need the nolapic option for it to boot! :D the developers finally fixed the probs for the motherboards that dont like linux (like my Asus Crosshair_
<djg9282> hi guys...i been trying to help a friend set up his computer to linux from windows. He has a Asus M2V motherboard that seems to be giving him trouble with freezing at random times. Anyone familiar with this bug or has anyone had success with getting this taken care of some other way?
<_2> djg9282 meat Alex135 ... Alex135 see djg9282
<Alex135> djg9282: Asus motherboards dont like linux, try booting with the nolapic option, that made it boot for me and it alwase worked
<djg9282> Alex135: it actually boots perfectly...its when doing some work in the operating system that causes problems
<_2> option still might apply
<djg9282> Alex135: Like when downloading updates, or just last night, working in firefox and downloading a pdf document for open office
<Alex135> djg9282: i had a similer thing happen to me
<djg9282> Alex135: do you think updating the bios would work?
<Alex135> djg9282: are you useing the 8.04.1 disk?
<djg9282> Alex135: Yes
<Alex135> djg9282: k, i am having many problems with that disk atm too
<Alex135> djg9282: try reinstalling with the 8.04 disk
<djg9282> Alex135: Any luck with updating the bios. or you haven't tried that?
<Alex135> djg9282: not sure, i dont have that exact model, i just am saying from my past experiance with Asus motherboads
<Alex135> boards*
<Alex135> anyway you know what i mean
<Alex135> djg9282: bios updates im hesitant to do
<djg9282> Alex135: right. what exactly is the nolapic option? and how can i initiate it?
<Alex135> !nolapic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nolapic
<Alex135> !noapic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic
<Alex135> !apic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic
<Alex135> argh
<LjL> !botabuse
<Alex135> !pic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pic
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Alex135> dang... it had it on here a bit ago
<_2> mothah boads    we know.
<djg9282> what the joke is..is this motherboard
<Alex135> djg9282: im not exactly sure what it does, but somehow it makes it work (turns of some kind of cerror checking on duel core processors)
<Alex135> but it may work with you anyway
<djg9282> well anywhere i can read up on how to start that option?
<Alex135> 1 sec
<djg9282> k
<Alex135> djg9282: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/blog/radiodee1/2008-08-03/New_Computer_Changing_Grub_with_noapic_nolapic
<djg9282> awesome
<Alex135> if that doesn't work, try the bios update
<djg9282> thanks Alex135...hopefully this will solve the wonderful freezing
<Alex135> djg9282: remember use the 8.04 and not 8.04.1
<Alex135> 8.04.1 is having issues i think
<Alex135> (keeps complaining about my hdd and my hdd is just fine)
<_2> djg9282 i have seen non-related freezes caused by vidio driver.   if it's ati you might want to make sure you have the "best" driver for your chip
<Alex135> thats also true
<djg9282> oh...uggg..i just uninstalled 8.04 because we needed 186 updates
<djg9282> and it was freezing at like every update
<djg9282> does ATI have linux drivers available?
<Alex135> yes
<Alex135> it does
<Alex135> a bit complicated to setup sometimes though
<_2> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<djg9282> so this loapic will not work on 8.04.1?
<_2> test and see
<biggulp32oz> especially hard if you have one of the recently unsupported cards like a Radeon 9200
<_2> that's one quart's openion    :)
<Alex135> djg9282: it might work, but i am not convinced 8.04.1 is setup right, although it may just be me
<djg9282> its been a challenge with this friends computer...i been there for the past 5 days
<Alex135> but ive tried 3 times to get 8.04.1 to install unsuccessfuly and 8.04 works first time for me
<biggulp32oz> ouch
<struchnine1024> .
<djg9282> i feel like i'm more at work at his house then i am at work period
<strychnine1024> .
<_2> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Alex135> yes the alternate CD may work better
<djg9282> but the alternate CD will also configure KDE auto...or i would have to do that?
<Alex135> if its the kubuntu alternate then it will be KDE automatically
<_2> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Alex135> alright, i reset the disk label on my hdd, now to try again to see if it works.... but im not sure if it will...
<djg9282> anyone know the reasons why an alternative CD would support more hardware then a liveCD?
<Alex135> more space to put hardware drivers on
<Alex135> less work to get it to auto configure in the live cd
<djg9282> good enough answer
<djg9282> i know everything else works fine
<djg9282> DSL connection
<djg9282> etc.
<djg9282> just the freezing thing is the problem
<djg9282> otherwise it would be perfect
<_2> might spend a little time searching bug reports to see if others are having the same issue and what the answer might be.
<Alex135> well, if my option doesn't work a bios update might do the trick, other then that im not sure... im trying to get my own system working atm and its being a major pain (somehow my hdd is really corupted and i think it might be failing soon... i hope not)
<Alex135> i got this hdd like... after christmas... there is no way its failing already
<_2> Alex135 anything on it that you have to save ?
<Alex135> _2: no, i backed it up onto a multi terrabyte system we have in another part of the house
<Alex135> _2: glad i got gigabit ethernet inside my house :D
<_2> Alex135 you might blank the disk and then try it.  it will take some time depending on size.    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdx    where hdx is the actual device
<djg9282> well...when i got to this friends house his whole computer was full of dust...i have never seen a computer this bad...there was dust everywhere...on the processor...on the video card...covering the fans...this thing was just caked on
<Alex135> _2: if what im running now doesn't work then ill try it, thanks :)
<djg9282> microsoft XP was extrememly slowed....so we tried erasing it but linux couldn't get past %5 of the partition..so we found out the hard drive was corrupt
<_2> Alex135 i can't explain why. but i have seen that even repair bad sectors that were keeping from partitioning.    some will say that it shouldn't,  but i'm just telling what i have seen.
<Alex135> i hope it works... im trying it now
<djg9282> Alex135: did you ever get an error when it froze that stated that it couldn't write to disk?
<Alex135> got an input output error
<Alex135> but i know this disk is fine
<djg9282> i got a couldn't write to disk error...and then another error starting that the cause of the problem might be a full hdd...but it was a new hdd...and then we went on asus website and found out that certain SATA HDD weren't fully compatible...so thats why the thought for a bios upgrade
<Alex135> thats similer to what im getting...
<Alex135> but this worked before
<Alex135> hmmmm
<Alex135> trying with another disk
<djg9282> i don't think its the disk honestly
<Alex135> it probably isn't, but this is what worked before
<Alex135> im doing it by process of elimination untill i have no choice but to think its the hdd
<djg9282> i been consulting with a hardware college professor...we been working together...hes like the windows guy and i'm like the linux guy...and so we been thinking bios upgrade is the key...but i am always open to other options so thats why i came on here
<Alex135> try the bios update
<Alex135> (it might be my problem aswell... but im not sure)
<djg9282> we replaced the HDD because the other one was corrupt...then the freezing started...and then we replaced the processor thinking the processor was the cause because of overheating
<Agent_bob> i have a scsi cheetah that the hdd failed according to all reports. couldn't format couldn't fdisk couldn't mount badblocks said it was trash.   ran   cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda on it.  then badblocks again and it showed as flawless.  partitioned and formated without error subsequent badblocks checks showed flawless....   can't explain it.  just know it can happen.    not saying it will help you though.
<djg9282> i just know that one the Asus M2V website...it specifically mentions that many of the BIOS updates were to make more "HDD Compatible" in their own words
<djg9282> one=on
<Agent_bob> one other note.  that was two years ago ^ i'm still using the disk.
<Alex135> ya, it says access denied (with sudo even)
<Alex135> 1 sec
<djg9282> i'll see if i can't get mine to work tonight
<djg9282> we'll see what happens
<dave_> does anyone has an idea which version of Ubuntu I could run on an old iMac G3?
<Agent_bob> dave_ there used to be a ubuntu for mac  install disk  check some mirrors to see if you can find that
<dave_> ok, thanks
<Agent_bob> i think they dropped that in 7.10 or 7.4  but it should still work for you.
<Alex135> i sure hope this part works... im pulling my hair out on this one
<Alex135> well, thats nice... it froze up on me
<Agent_bob> Alex135 just a thought.  but does that bios support user specified disk pramitors ?    or is it auto-detect only ?
<Alex135> not sure, ill need to check
<Alex135> never did do much with the bios
<Alex135> actually it should support user specified
<Alex135> what i dont understand is why its doing this now....
<Agent_bob> i have to scram.   good luck with it.
<Alex135> alright, thanks
<Alex135> ill need it
<logan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Alex135> alright, i might be getting somewhere now... i hope
<Alex135> well im not getting the I/O error so far so maybe its working
<Alex135> brb
<Alex135> back
<Glady> how come a SATA could be non compatible
<Glady> what could be the problem
<Glady> it doesnt make sense
<Glady> what is the difference with an ordinary hdd
<Daisuke_Ido> different interface, and different motherboards may handle them differently (some do ide emulation, some don't)
<Glady> hope I wont have problems with it
<hades_> esta  num bota um caralho
<hades_> falta a merda
<some_dude> I got some ppl I'm fixing there computer, the boy is a retard, kde or gnome ?
<Glady> maybe it was an error to buy a SATA
<Glady> and I dont talk like a fillette
<mado> hello ... excuse me ... can you guys please help me? -> first problem -> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/4900/fehlerwo7.png
<qcontinueum> i resized a vista ultimate partition to make room for kubuntu, it installed just fine... however, grub only seems to flash for about an instant before vista begins booting, does anyone have any idea?
<mefisto__> qcontinueum: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep timeout
<qcontinueum> mefisto: i can't even boot to linux... it seems to default to vista
<qcontinueum> mefisto: which defies what i know about the default settings after an install
<mefisto__> qcontinueum: are you on livecd now?
<qcontinueum> mefisto: this is a completely different machine... the other is stuck booting to vista
<mefisto__> qcontinueum: maybe you could mount the linux partition from livecd and take a look at menu.lst
<logansan01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<rance> is there a known problem with the new vmware 1.06 and kubuntu?  I just installed it, and the install went fine without errors, but running vmware generates a host of GCC_version# not found errors
<ForgeAus> how do I get engage dockbar for kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> (the one from Enlightenment that that I think gobuntu uses)
<michel__> hi
<michel__> i would like to keep my kernel
<engineer> explain
<michel__> i nedd to block the update vor newer kernels, do i need to block only one packet or all packets
<michel__> ?
<michel__> i have installed a wlan-driver but with ever kernel-update i need tu reinstall
<michel__> but i configure a notebook for a friend without any knowledges with pc's, so i activat auto-update
<master_> hi
<michel__> now i need to block the update only for the kernel-packets
<master_> help me for VDR
<Alex135> im thinking i got it :D
#kubuntu 2008-08-30
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me if I can force single-logon-per-user in Kubuntu? It's for my parents, I've given up on explaining the concept of sessions. From a user-friendliness perspective, I gotta say, it's silly to have something as confusing as multiple logons per single users
<MachinTrucChose> There's gotta be an option for this somewhere...right?
<kuresuna> MachinTrucChose: go to Kmenu > system settings
<kuresuna> click the advanced tab and click login manager
<kuresuna> click on the convenience tab
<kuresuna> and click the administrator mode button
<kuresuna> provide the administrator password
<kuresuna> and tick the auto-login checkbox
<MachinTrucChose> auto-login works for a single user
<MachinTrucChose> i gave them each their own account...and i also use it myself
<MachinTrucChose> it IS a multi-user computer, i just don't want user "Todd" to be able to have 3-4 sessions
<MachinTrucChose> as it is, everytime I use the computer and lock my session, they just start a new one instead of selecting their existing one
<kuresuna> maybe
<kuresuna> in sessions manager in the advance tab
<kuresuna> in the 'on lgin ' section
<kuresuna> click restoe previous session
<MachinTrucChose> i'll try that...
<MachinTrucChose> brb
<ForgeAus> Elbuntu (enlightnement instead of KDE/Gnome, etc) looks like it might be the next official *buntu coming...  (at least there is a Ubuntu forums page about it saying its nott official but they say *yet* after it and they do have a page dedicated to it...
<MachinTrucChose> doesn't work...it starts a new session based on the last "saved session"...but you can end up with 2+ different new sessions, all based on the last ssession
<kuresuna> hmmm
<kuresuna> MachinTrucChose im out of ideas sorry
<MachinTrucChose> thanks anyway
<ForgeAus> as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Elbuntu
<veritas_> so i've been told that kubuntu kde 4.1 is unstable as hell
<veritas_> any reason as to why such a rumour would propagate?
<Dragnslcr> veritas_- because there are a lot of idiots on the Internet with nothing better to do with their time
<Daisuke_Ido> the mistake is in assuming it's a rumour
<Daisuke_Ido> the only way you can verify if kde 4.1 is suitable for your needs is to try it out
<fujisan> -veritas i am running it right now
<fujisan> it works fine if you keep in mind that it's a work in progress
<fujisan> you shouldnt expect it to be anything else though
<veritas_> would it be stable
<veritas_> for developing large projects with kdevelop?
<minzi> hi
<katie> hello?
<minzi> 早上好
<katie> I could use some help if anybody's aailable
<katie> *available
<kuresuna> whats your problem?
<katie> I seem to be having difficulty conecting wirelessly to my router. I am connected hardwired, but when I enter the wireless passphrase, it rejects it. I am 100% positive it is the correct passcode, as other computers in the home network connect with the same code.
<Daisuke_Ido> WEP?
<katie> the router is WPA configured, and I can't change that because one of the other computers in the network can only accept WPA. Is ubuntu compatible with WPA encryption?
<Daisuke_Ido> sure is, i use it on campus almost daily
<katie> then I don't understand the problem.
<kuresuna> what are you using to connect to the network with?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know if knetworkmanager plays nice
<kuresuna> if knetworkmanager dosn't work for you try wireless assistant
<ubuntu> i have a problem with ubuntu 8
<katie> um..... the little icon in the top right corner?I'm sorry I'm relatively new to UBUNTU and I am unfamiliar with the networking aspect of it
<ubuntu> the installer doesn't detect my hd
<ubuntu> any help
<minzi> who can speak chinese??????????????/
<kuresuna> ubuntu: provide more information on your prolem
<katie> I tried Knetworkmanager and it wouldn't detect ANY of the wireless networks, but when I switched to wireless assistant, it read all the netowrks in range but still wont log me onto the one I need
<katie> sorry minzi.....
<ubuntu> i have a wd 160gb sata disk and i can't install ubuntu 8.04 becose the cd live isntaller can't detect my hd
<katie> that happened with my computer actually... I had to download a different iso and re-burn a new disk
<kuresuna> katie: im sorry but i don't know how to fix your problem
<katie> darn it.... I can't understand this honestly.
<kuresuna> someone else might be able to help you
<katie> I'm not exactly new to networking and this is driving me crazy that I can't figure htis out
<ramadan> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ForgeAus> !engage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engage
<ForgeAus> !info engage
<ubottu> Package engage does not exist in hardy
<kuresuna> with knetworkmanager you have to enable wirless by right clicking > options > enable wireless
<kuresuna> maybe that will help
<ForgeAus> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<minzi> oh.....oh..        where are you from ??????????????? who can speak chinese!!!!!!!????????????
<ramadan> hi how are u all
<minzi> oh.....oh..        where are you from ??????????????? who can speak chinese!!!!!!!????????????
<ramadan> i can only speak english
<minzi>  where are you from?????????
<ramadan> malaysia
<minzi> oh!!!!
<Firebolt145> hi, i'm following the instructions on this website to install my Wireless: http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-wifi-wireless-c_115515845577896146.html
<afeijo> how can I replace double line (\n\n) for single line (\n) in all my php files?
<Firebolt145> however, it is clearly slightly out of date. i'm using kde 4.1; how do i complete step 5?
<Firebolt145> afeijo: try use a program called vim, there's a function for doing that quickly, do a google
<afeijo> I heard about vim, thanks
<kuresuna> Firebolt145: try using a terminal to type the commands in
<Firebolt145> kuresuna: i'm still a complete newbie to linux, how do i carry out step 5 in a terminal?
<kuresuna> ah wait
<kuresuna> i don't think you can sorry
<Firebolt145> ok
<ramadan> linux is crab
<ramadan> i don' t like it at all
<ramadan> i tried many time to download files using p2p software never manage to do it
<fujisan> ramadan:  is crab also
<kuresuna> ramadan: do you need help with K torrent or somthing?
<fujisan> close your windows and eat during the day Allah wont be able to see it :o. dont spread this secret
<veritas_> any idea how to get the internal mic working on my T61?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Does anyone know of phone unlocking software that will work in Linux?
<fujisan> in veritas_
<veritas_> ?
<Firebolt145> [08:18] <Firebolt145> hi, i'm following the instructions on this website to install my Wireless: http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-wifi-wireless-c_115515845577896146.html
<Firebolt145> [08:19] <Firebolt145> however, it is clearly slightly out of date. i'm using kde 4.1; how do i complete step 5?
<fujisan> veritas_:  you are the the truth
<fujisan> in vino veritas :P
<minzi> I use kubuntu 8.04,in vim, I press direction key ,"B" arise
<Firebolt145> don't use the direction keys, use hjkl
<veritas_> weird my konqueror doesn't like to load up my gmail
<veritas_> and my firefox can't integrate my konqueror themes =(
<veritas_> ugly buttons
<veritas_> weird i also can't change to a 12hour clock
<minzi> how to install ubuntu  with .iso,not CD
<veritas_> er
<veritas_> wubi?
<minzi> no
<Daisuke_Ido> uh, wubi.
<veritas_> then it's not possible...
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to need to burn a disc
<Daisuke_Ido> unless...
<Daisuke_Ido> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<Daisuke_Ido> meh, i think there's a way to boot from a usb pendrive that has the image extracted, but that won't help if your pc won't boot from usb
<minzi> uh
<minzi> wubi only install CD image,DVD image!!!!!!!!!1?????????????
<minzi> right????????
<nejode> minzi: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml
<minzi> thanks
<Alex135> finally! i got it fixed
<Alex135> (after trying all day to reinstall ubuntu on a weird computer)
<Daisuke_Ido> weird like designed by HR Giger?  or weird like odd hardware configuration?
<veritas_> is anyone able to properly open gmail via konqueror?
<minzi> my english is too bad,very bad,so i can't to express my idea clearly
<nejode> minzi: what's your native language?
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bazhang> minzi ^^
<bazhang> oops
<neversfelde> veritas_: seems to be no problem here on 8.04
<neversfelde> shall I test something special?
<pulaski> Hello, does anyone know where I can obtain the audacity help files?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Could check the audacity homepage?
<kuresuna> i think it may be in the package audacity-docs
<Dr_willis> !find audacity
<ubottu> Found: audacity
<Dr_willis> !find audacity-docs
<Boinc> ARRRRRRRRRRRRR
<ubottu> Package/file audacity-docs does not exist in hardy
<Boinc> im doing it
<kuresuna> ah or not
<Boinc> im deleting windows and moving over to kubuntu
<veritas_> wtf my kopete doesn't remember my accounts
<Boinc> help!!! ive gone insane
 * kuresuna yawns
<bazhang> Boinc, the #kubuntu-offtopic channel is for chat
<Boinc> this for support then?
<pulaski> Dr_willis: Duh, thanks
<bazhang> yes
<veritas_> can i just do apt-get remove Kwallet to remove KWallet?
<Boinc> ahh cool, call i install MS office on kubuntu?
<Boinc> like through wine
<Boinc> or is there another way i can view office documents?
<kuresuna> use openoffice
<Boinc> that will open MS office files?
<kuresuna> yes
<Boinc> cos people send me them
<Boinc> ahh ok cool
<Boinc> all free?
<kuresuna> yup
<Boinc> great
<kuresuna> it usually comes with ubuntu
<Boinc> shitting myself tbh cos i run a business and lost of stuff on here
<kuresuna> but if its a docx file you may need the openoffice beta i think
<Boinc> hope it support smy hardware
<Boinc> doubt it, but will open office support my emails if i export them from outlook express or will i loose them?
<bazhang> Boinc, open office is not a mail client
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: neither is outlook express :)
<veritas_> rofl
<Boinc> ahh right, so is it pointless me backing up my emails?
<bazhang> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> Boinc: there are plenty of email packages for ubuntu (kmail or evolution for kde and gnome respectively)
<Daisuke_Ido> if you can export to a standard mailbox format, i'm pretty sure you can import into kmail
<Boinc> yes but my point is will any of them support improting my messages from outlook express?
<Boinc> doubt it
<Boinc> only ms exchange and windows mail formats :(
<Daisuke_Ido> yea, OE's not friendly like that
<Daisuke_Ido> that doesn't surprise me
<Boinc> suppose i will have to cut my loss's
<Daisuke_Ido> keep a copy of your mail
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely don't want to just dump it
<Dr_willis> unless its all spam - like my email
<Dr_willis> :)
<Boinc> what about my second drive, i have it as a backup drive with lots of important files in note pad etc... will kubuntu see it and be able to view the files and open them?
<Dr_willis> Linux can read/write ntfs filesystems.. if its ntfs.. and vfat if its the older windows filesystem
<kuresuna> Bonic: yes kubuntu will see your hard drive when you mount it
<Boinc> ok gonna give this a go
<Boinc> thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> if its an internal drive. be sure to tell the installer a proper mount point for it.
<Boinc> just need the 648mb download file from the site right?
<Dr_willis> if its a usb drive. I would unplug the drive befor installing.
<kuresuna> yup
<Dr_willis> you download the .iso file and burn to cd - normally
<Boinc> its a high spec system worried about that
<Boinc> very high spec
<gecko_> I have just deleted a folder that i needed by stupidity, i can't seem to find the "trash bin" is there a way i may retreave my folder back???
<Dr_willis> This weeks High Spec. is next weeks Bargin Bin. :)
<Dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_willis> gecko_,  and theres the 'trash://
<Dr_willis>  (i think url)
<Boinc> well cost me £3,000 and still worth about £2,000
<Dr_willis> I dont even know what that is in American. >:)
<Boinc> $6,000
<Daisuke_Ido> bout 4 grand
<Dr_willis> I find it hard to justify spending  that kind of $ for any pc these days
<Boinc> no 6 grand
<Daisuke_Ido> 6 grand new, yea
<Boinc> yes
<Dr_willis> even $1000 is a bit overkill.
<Boinc> ok well i can only try
<Daisuke_Ido> but hardware prices between the UK and US are disparate to say the least
<Boinc> thanks for help
<Dr_willis> Unless you need a $800+ video cards.
<gecko_> Thank you kindly guys.
<Daisuke_Ido> you guys have what, a 17.5% VAT?
<Boinc> yes
<illmortal> ﻿Does anyone know if Kubuntu is still having problems with flv? Why does linux run so choppy on youtube videos?
<Dr_willis> illmortal,  blame flash.  is about all it boils down to.
<Dr_willis> I got most flash sites working fine on my kubuntu box.
<illmortal> -.- there's way to many problems with linux =\
<Daisuke_Ido> so pitch in and help fix them
<illmortal> even if I download the flv file and play it in VLC it run really choppy and simply stops while sound still plays.
<Dr_willis> Fix #1 - stop using flash.
<Daisuke_Ido> coding's not the only way.  you can file bug reports, triage, assist in writing documentation, etc.
<veritas_> when are going to fix the goddamn plasma save setting error
<illmortal> lol @ stop using flash. majority of sites in this world use flash.
<Dr_willis> Its gotten where it seems 90% of the questions in linux channels - are about getting flash working.
<Daisuke_Ido> veritas_: when you get to #kubuntu-kde4 and ask the right g****** people.
<Dr_willis> and they use it for totally lame reasons.. like sites did years ago with silly javascript and java crapplets
<illmortal> if linux can't play flash... then there's no point in using linux for anything other than uhm... well i dunno. majority of the time i spend is on websites, which are flash based.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's your problem
<Daisuke_Ido> i can think of literally a thousand things to do that don't require flash :)
<kuresuna> illmortal: if flash is all you use then stick to winblows
<illmortal> =\ flash is pretty entertaining.
<Dr_willis> Lovely how 'flash' has taken over the 'video stream' stuff when theres  ways that seem to give much better output.
<Daisuke_Ido> and i've had no flash issues, aside from the occassional site where a flash navigation system covers up content
<illmortal> kresuna... it looks like im gonna have to go back to windows for majority of uses.
<Dr_willis> cbs.com updated recently and broke flash/videos in firefox under linux and windows for me.
<kuresuna> illmortal: if you want, keep kubuntu and dual boot, use kubuntu for other things other then flash
<Dr_willis> and changing the user agant for firefox - dident help. Opera for windows does work
<illmortal> I stayed away from windows for nearly 2 years and realized... I'm missing out on so much because of the inabilities of linux (ubuntu/kubuntu)
 * Daisuke_Ido 's sides hurt he's laughing so hard
<mariano> hola
<Dr_willis> I stay away from windows for 2 years.. and realized how much time and $$ i was saving by not having to fight with spyware/viruses/other stupid trivialware things..
 * kuresuna has a good laugh at Daisuke_Ido for no apparent reason
<Dr_willis> Not to mention - i no longer 'impulse-bought' the latest games. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> what could you possibly be missing out on?  BSODs?  Companies treating their customers like criminals?  Artificial software limitations (you can't run this on XP!)?  Viruses?  Spyware?
 * Dr_willis is addicted to IRC.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: it's an MMO
<Daisuke_Ido> evening BluesKaj
<Dr_willis> IRCmmoRPGRTSIM
<Daisuke_Ido> get some rest?
<illmortal> ok how about this.... if I can convert flv to say... avi. Will it play without freezing up?...
<Dr_willis> illmortal,  try it and see?
<BluesKaj> evening Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> illmortal: i've never had a problem with it
<illmortal> I'm willing to download the darn flv files just to convert it to something that's stable and viewable.
<kuresuna> illmortal: are you watching you tube videos?
<mariano> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> if you can snag the flv, they can be converted fairly easily with mencoder
<Dr_willis> i seem to recall firefox extensions that could download/convert   automatically for you.
<illmortal> yeah kuresuna... the same videos I was watching at work.
<Dr_willis> Not that icve seen any Youtube videos worth downloading.
<kuresuna> lol
<Dr_willis> Poor old Stage6.com - at least had some decent quality streams to watch. :)
<kuresuna> just an assumption, alot of poeple watch youtube vids
<mariano> hello??
<kuresuna> hi mariano!
<mariano> hi
<illmortal> there's no other sites I know of that plays videos of all sorts o.o; and is more stable than youtube or "linux" friendly.
<Dr_willis> A lot of people have  way too much free time also. :)
<mariano> i speke in spanish
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | mariano
<ubottu> mariano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Daisuke_Ido> illmortal: i still don't see what the issue is with youtube
<Daisuke_Ido> i use it pretty much daily
<illmortal> Daisuke_Ido... If I play a video.. within 5 seconds the video becomes choppy.
<illmortal> All I get is sound.. and the video either freezes or simply becomes horrible to watch.
<Daisuke_Ido> can we try a test?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU
 * Daisuke_Ido apologizes in advance
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the first video i thought of
<illmortal> -.- choppy.
<Dr_willis> Crappy Music videos.. yea.. Youtube is a MUST HAVE thing. :)
<Dragnslcr> Did you just Rickroll him?
<illmortal> oh now the sound chops up too. joy!
<Dr_willis> I got no issues here.
<Dr_willis> Other then the dog just commited sucide from the music. :P
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: i did
<Dragnslcr> Haha
<Dragnslcr> Awesome
<kuresuna> lol
<BluesKaj> gawd
<kuresuna> rick roll xD
<illmortal> literally it looks like the flash is built in slices... and it loads frames in separate slices lol
<Daisuke_Ido> that's definitely odd
<Daisuke_Ido> what version of flash are you using?
<Dr_willis> sounds almost like a cacheing issue.
<illmortal> o.o; cachin?
<illmortal> caching*
<Boinc> does kubuntu support tri monitor setup?
<mariano> Hola where you are?
<Daisuke_Ido> Boinc: i can't say i've ever seen it, but i don't think it's impossible
<Boinc> would it depend on kubuntu or if the video card drivers were out for my card with linux?
<mariano> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> mariano: do you have a question?
<mariano> you speke in spanish?
<Daisuke_Ido> mariano: no, you've already been told that the spanish-speaking channel is #kubuntu-es
<Daisuke_Ido> type /join #kubuntu-es
<Daisuke_Ido> and they can help in your native tongue :)
<mariano> If but I prefer speaking with you
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't speak spanish
<kuresuna> you got some fans Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a support channel.  if you have a question, ask in here, in english, all on one line, and we'll try to help
<mariano> I teach(show) you and vos you teach(show) me to my
<kuresuna> mariano, you really should go to #kubuntu-es
<mariano> Which is his(its) age?
<LinuxReign> mariano, escribe /join #ubuntu-es y le das ENTER
<mariano> alguien tiene que hablar español
<mariano> !!!
<nonewmsgs> my kmail isnt getting my gmail anymore
<nonewmsgs> ok it got it.  my kmail is an intermittant problem getting my gmail :P
<nonewmsgs> any ideas what this is http://pastebin.com/m3550ba25
<master_> hi
<gleyve> where to download mp3?
<Dr_willis> google for 'legally free mp3' ?
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> too bad he allready left.
<veritas_> hmm kcontrol doesn't seem to like KDE4.1
<Dr_willis> I was thinking kcontrol was getting a major work over for kde4+
<veritas_> oh
<Dr_willis> amazing how 'complex' a simple task like 'getting all the settings in one organized place' can be :)
<fernando__> hi
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fernando__> hi
<fernando__> thanks
<veritas_> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindX11.cmake:364 (MESSAGE):
<veritas_>   Could not find X11
<veritas_> cant figure that out
<fernando__> any girl?
<MrKennie> anyone use kdevelop and python?
<fernando__> hello
<MrKennie> hi
<bazhang> fernando__, this is kubuntu support; do you have a kubuntu support question?
<veritas_> anyone know where X11-devel headers are?
<fernando__> bazhang
<fernando__> ????
<bazhang> fernando__, what
<fernando__> you said me this?
<fernando__> <bazhang> fernando__, this is kubuntu support; do you have a kubuntu support question?
<Whiz2> what is the terminal command to install the KDE desktop, and all the default stuff that comes with Kubuntu?
<bazhang> fernando__, this is not a chat channel; it is Kubuntu Linux OS support channel.
<fernando__> yes I understand
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop Whiz2
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install
<Whiz2> thanks
<bazhang> np
<Whiz2> if need be, how do i unstall the desktop interface that comes with xubuntu?
<MrKennie> I understand it's supposed to be better to use aptitude to install it
<Whiz2> xubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> !purekde | Whiz2 check this
<ubottu> Whiz2 check this: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bazhang> Whiz2, that wont do it; need to check that link
<Whiz2> looking
<veritas_> what are the GTK development libraries  ?
<Whiz2> bazhang: that is for removing ubuntu and gnome. i'm currently using xubuntu
<MrKennie> libgtk2.0-dev
<veritas_> thx
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search dev | grep gtk
<Dr_willis> :)
<MrKennie> veritas_: apt-cache search might help.
<MrKennie> like that, yea :)
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome Whiz2 sorry wrong link
<veritas_> weird
<veritas_> i install libgtk and the dev files
<veritas_> but cmake is still saying that GTK's not found
<MrKennie> ah, is it after gtk1 ?
<veritas_> er
<veritas_> i'm just getting the latest gtks
<Schuenemann> what command lists all my partitions?
<veritas_> trying to build gtk-qt theme engine
<MrKennie> oh i see
<MrKennie> can't be gtk1 then
<MrKennie> veritas_: you will be looking for package names usually ending with -dev
<Dr_willis> !find gtk-qt
<ubottu> Found: gtk-qt-engine, gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<Dr_willis> That one?
<Schuenemann> wasn't fstab the command to see my partitions?
<veritas_> hmm
<veritas_> didnt see the kde4
<veritas_> gonna try that out
<_2> does anyone know anything about stopping ssh from doing dns lookups ?
 * _2 confesses up front that it's not ubuntu's ssh that is causing the problem
<reaby> I have a problem with konqueror: a site i'm developing stucks to "post data" loop. Page works great under any other browser. Page has a form which on submit poinst to same page, and this is the problem with konqueror. any ideas how to fix.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  fstab is not now, nor ever has been a 'command'
<_2> reaby by any other browser can i assume you are including elinks dillo epiphany w3m ...  ?
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  'sudo fdisk -l'   Perhaps
<MrKennie> reaby: what language are you using?
<reaby> MrKennie: php
<_2> reaby or does "any other browser" really mean firefox ?
<MrKennie> reaby: have you asked in #php?
<reaby> MrKennie: not yet
<reaby> _2: well firefox and opera on linux + same on windows + ie
<MrKennie> reaby: probably best ask in there.
<_2> reaby ok.  but for future records that does not constitute "any other browser".
<reaby> _2: well, true.
<reaby> _2: maybe i could have stated "any other mainstream browser"
<reaby> i ask in #php, thanks.
<_2> mainstream on that other os ?    </drops like hot potato>
<_2> so does anyone know anything about stopping ssh from doing dns lookups ?
<_2> i kinda need to fix one ssh client
<devo> ok i need help, i think someone is in my computer rite now cuz my web bowser keep's on close'n by it's self, can anyone hlep me out!!!???
<_2> devo pull the plug to the inet.
<_2> devo pstree
<devo>  i can't cuz i'm rite to my girl
<_2> devo ?
<devo>  over the net
<_2> cant != don't want to...
<MrKennie> devo: does this happen on any website or a particular one?
<devo>  i'm rite'n to my girl cuz i can't talked to her on the phone rite now & i can't see her rite now so i'm try'n to talk to her through myspace
<MrKennie> devo: also which browser are you using?
<devo>  firefox
<devo>  and no this dosen't happen all the time ither
<Dr_willis> Get her on IRC! :)
<devo>  i can't cuz she's not by a computer rite now
<_2> anyway.   iftop   wireshark   pstree   w  who      and logs auth.log Xorg.* in /var/log/    all might help prove your caim
<Dr_willis> I can honestly say ive never chatted with anyone on myspace. :) and i can only rember going to a myspace site.. once..
<devo>  and she has windows
<Dr_willis> Weird Al. had free mp3's on his Myspace site. :)
<MrKennie> devo: well, before assuming you are being I would eliminate any obvious caused first
<Dr_willis> devo,  there are irc clients for windows.
<MrKennie> devo: er, before assuming you have been compromised...
<devo>  ok
<devo>  i've been use'n linux for the past 2 to 3 week's so srry to say i don't know what ur talk'n about
<_2> Dr_willis i think you out rank me there by +1 myspace visit
<MrKennie> devo: does it happen with a particular website or any website?
<devo>  well rite now it's any website & when i went on here to talk to u guy's to help me out then it stoped, i don't get WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!
 * _2 smells a troll
<MrKennie> devo: it stopped?
<devo> i'm NOT a troll god damn it
<Dr_willis> http://www.myspace.com/weirdal
<devo>  yes it did stop for now but it's gonna do it again i know it will
<_2> Dr_willis heh.  i'll pass.  you can remain the myspace guru between us   lol
<devo>  & my net connection is extreamly slow 2 & i don't know why
<Dr_willis> New Weird Al Tunes! :)
<devo>  can anyone help me to get my internet connection runn'n faster???
<Schuenemann> yes, buy more bandwidtdh
<Schuenemann> bandwidth*
<MrKennie> devo: can't help there. I would check netstat, go through your log files etc.
<devo>  like i said lot's of time's is that i have been use'n linux for the past 2 to 3 weel
<MrKennie> devo: enable the firewall
<devo>  week's* so yeah
<devo>  i don't have one
<MrKennie> devo: sure, you are using kubuntu right?
<devo>  yes but i don't have a firewall if i do then i don't know how to use it then lol
<MrKennie> open konsole and type sudo ufw enable
<devo>  i just got done look'n in my app's & i don't have a firewall
<MrKennie> just do what I said
<devo>  i'm NOT gonna untill i know what that is & what does it do???
<_2> then man ufw
<_2> man sudo
<_2> man man
<MrKennie> ir formats your hard disk.. but seriously, it simply enables the ubuntu firewall.
<_2> reverse order might be advisable
<devo>  i will do it as long as u tell me what it's gonna do
<devo>  i'm very protective of my computer
<_2> devo type in a konsole.   man intro
<MrKennie> if you were protective you would have your firewall enabled anyway
<_2> devo or type in a konsole.   man man
<devo>  well srry that i don't know how to use linux like u do
<devo>  i'm new with use'n linux so give me a break
<_2> after that you can quiclky check what any command will do by using the man command on it.
<MrKennie> devo: we are trying to help you, if you don't want to do it then don't.
<veritas_> hey guys, i'm running into another problem, i'm trying to install the skulpture theme for KDE4 at kde-look.org, and I DLed it as a .deb file, but when I do dpkg -i on the .deb package, it has architecture conflicts as I'm using 64bit and not 32bit, so how can install the theme?
<devo>  ok i'll do it
<jdelectro> does the last version of kubuntu come with kde 4.1?
<veritas_> jdelectro: 64bit version didnt lol
<_2> jdelectro no.
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jdelectro> oh sry wrong channel :(
<devo>  ok i did enable the firewall now what?
<MrKennie> devo: well, that's a start.
<_2> veritas_ ummm get the deb for 64 bit or get source
<devo>  ok what else is there to do?
<_2> devo man man
<MrKennie> devo: now while you have konsole open check netstat -tuna and go through your log files
<BUHG> Hi i have a problem with google earth, when i start it, it close by itself, here's the Konsole:
<BUHG> pablo@pablo-desktop:~$ /home/pablo/google-earth//googleearth %f
<BUHG> [sis_tex.c:118]:Failure to allocate texture memory.
<BUHG> thenks
<kuresuna> BUHG, try running it as sudo
<devo>  what do u mean by go through the log files???
<BUHG> how i run it as sudo?? excuse the dum question
<MrKennie> devo: /var/log contains various log files. Check auth.log messages, syslog etc.
<devo>  i don't know how to do that or what u mean, srry
<Dr_willis> sudo /home/pablo/google-earth/googleearth
<Dr_willis> Ive never had to sudo googleearth however.
<Dr_willis> may be a video card issue
<kuresuna> well, who knows
<mixed1234> what application would you recommend to record yourself on the mic using KDE?
<BUHG> it says the same!!!
<kuresuna> mixed1234 use Audacity
<_2> krec
<mixed1234> kuresuna, ill give audacity a try right now, thanks
<MrKennie> devo: this is really something you need to investigate yourself. My first port of call is to figure out why firefox dies. It could be flash, try browsing google for a while and see if it does it.
<_2> mixed1234 audacity will work.  it's a lot of overnead just to record dps   krec would be a lot lighter
<_2> overhead
<BUHG> it says the same thing!
<_2> heh   dsp  &    maybe i should just retype that...
<MrKennie> dunno why I bother
<Dr_willis> BUHG,  and your video card is a ?
<BUHG> um?
<BUHG> i in windows run perfect to me  with the same card
<kuresuna> BUHG, do you know the model of your card?
<Dr_willis> BUHG,  i dident ask that.. :)
<BUHG> SIS...
<_2> BUHG and that is relevent how ?
<Dr_willis> If you dont have the 3d drivers for your video card installed under linux.. well.. its not going to work
<BUHG> ah! i can't apply the effects either
<mixed1234> _2, I just tried audacity,  know what?  I think I like it :-) thank you kuresuna, ill play a few songs with my guitar when nobody's at home and see what I sound like
<Dr_willis> SIS? Ick. :()  Hmm [sis_tex.c:118]:Failure to allocate texture memory.  that makes sence that it has 'sis' in there
<Dr_willis> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<kuresuna> mixed123, glad you like it
<Dr_willis> I dont know squat about sis under linux either - other then people often have problems with them
<MrKennie> I don't think sis has any proper 3d support in linux
<_2> mixed1234 like i said it will work.   i have used it quite a bit   but it's a bit like calling a 40ton wrecker to pull a tonka truck out of a ditch.
<BUHG> it's that my little brother LOVES oogle Earth!!! exist an alternative?
<MrKennie> does glxgears work
<_2> Dr_willis sis made very few 3d ready cards.
<BUHG> exist an alternative?
<MrKennie> BUHG: not as far as I know
<mixed1234> _2, LoL  yes, I know what you mean however I was able to record my voice without reading an entire manual first, it's not that bad
<MrKennie> there is marble but that may not work without 3d and the information isn't anywhere near as complet eas GE yet.
<_2> mixed1234 happy for you then.
<BUHG> google maps can work kinda the same right?
<mixed1234> _2 however I am also going to try krec, thank you for your input
<Dr_willis> I rember when 'matrox' and 'sis' were big names. :)
<MrKennie> BUHG: pretty much, just no fancy 3d globe
<_2> Dr_willis yeah.  and win95 was new...
<kuresuna> _2 touche'
<BUHG> well if has pics and informartion is ok thenks MrKennie
<MrKennie> BUHG: yea, it's basically the same.
<illmortal> Can someone recommend a powerful GUI firewall?
<_2> illmortal the firewall is iptables.
<_2> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<illmortal> thanks _2!
<_2> welcome.   but konw for sure that the cli will be much more flexable than the gui frontends
<illmortal> proxy!
<illmortal> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<_2> oh   marble is a kde4 app ....   i see.
<m801> I'm trying to find the KDE Control Center option for turning CAPS LOCK into an extra control key. Was it removed?
<Dr_willis> I dont rember ever seeing that. I was thinking years ago there was some xmodemap command ya used.
<Dr_willis> old-skool :)
<m801> yeah, I used to do it that way, but for the last few years, it's been an option in the keyboard section of the system options
<m801> when I google it, there are all these references to a keyboard configuration page that doesn't look like the one I have
<Dr_willis> I cant recall ever messing with the keybaord configs.. so cant help much.
<Dr_willis> You are using kde3 ? not 4 right?
<m801> no it's 4, AFAICT
<m801> ah crud, I'm wrong
<m801> 3.5.9 :-(
<Dr_willis> could been its been tweaked/changed/removed in  some of the later kde's
<Dr_willis> kde4 is a whole nother game. :)
<m801> ah well, looks like I'm xmodmapping it then. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> http://efod.se/writings/linuxbook/html/caps-lock-to-ctrl.html :) seems to cover that
<Dr_willis> I wodner of the kde config tool just altered the users .Xmodemap file
<m801> I used to use the gnome control center, and it did something funky.
<m801> (I'm switching to KDE today)
<Dr_willis> Then ya get to relearn when kde4 comes out! :)
<m801> or not upgrade ;-)
<Dr_willis> wheres the fun in that!
<m801> <- doesn't like fun.
<m801> well, I put it in .Xmodmap, and it looks like it's working.
<binskipy2u> hey guys, if i were to install 4.0.2, what is the best way to upgrade to 4.1(after adding the community repos of course)
<binskipy2u> install 4.0.2, then enable all repos, then do a system upgrade then add the 4.1 repo
<binskipy2u> and do a dist-upgrade?
<MrKennie> don't enable all the repositories
<binskipy2u> ive been reading 4.1 is nicer ,faster and more feature-rich then 4.0.2
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<MrKennie> it is
<_2> any particular thoughts on mixing flavours of linux packages  debian/ubuntu  ?
<MrKennie> could get messy
<_2> it's already messy tho
<MrKennie> what is?
<_2> i really need to relosve this one issue with ssh not being able to connect to my server if the server is not connected to the inet
<_2> some rdns issue i thing
<MrKennie> what's wrong?
<_2> it times out
<Dr_willis> mixxing ubuntu + debian is asking for weird funky problems. :)
<DarkriftX> if I install kde4 on 8.04 can I still choose to use kde3 if I want?
<MrKennie> I assume you can ping the machine and all?
<Dr_willis> DarkriftX,  yes.
<DarkriftX> cool
<DarkriftX> !info kde4
<ubottu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<_2> can't connect to the server to start the inet connection without the inet connection being up...  catch 22
<Dr_willis> DarkriftX,  the kdm login screen will have a sessions menu item for them all
<DarkriftX> ooooh
<DarkriftX> speaking of
<DarkriftX> when my laptop rebooted, i now have like 20 users
<DarkriftX> all named qmail user
<DarkriftX> what would cause that? and how can I fix it?
<Dr_willis> DarkriftX,  Hmmm where are you seeing these users at?
<_2> MrKennie yes. i can even chroot into another installation and from there ssh into it.  so it's got to be client specific.
<DarkriftX> in the user list when it asks me to login to kde
<Dr_willis> Hmm..i dont even hafe a user list. :)  mstbe using a different kdm theme.
<DarkriftX> its the default
<DarkriftX> i havent changed anything since I installed 8.04
<Dr_willis> could configure kdm  to hide the user  qmail I guess
<Dr_willis> sounds like a bug to me however. :)
<DarkriftX> i dont even use qmail :S
<DarkriftX> no mail server here
<Dr_willis> remove the package then perhaps
<DarkriftX> and for some odd reason, i couldnt use apt last night without letting it install some odd mail server software, i think it was called imex or something
<MrKennie> _2: what if you telnet <host> 22 ? anything?
<_2> MrKennie i'd have to disconnect from the inet to test.
<MrKennie> oh right
<_2> MrKennie ssh works find while the server is connected to the inet
<_2> fine
<MrKennie> _2: I'm not sure I follow
<MrKennie> _2: the server is on your LAN?
<_2> server is 192.168.0.1   inet is dialup from 192.168.0.1    ssh 192.168.0.1   from 192.168.0.2 if inet is up works fine.  if inet is down. it times out.   only does this with one particular openssh client.   i can chroot another system on 192.168.0.2 and do the same   ssh 192.168.0.1   with the inet down and it still works fine.
<_2> MrKennie yes all on two lan's   nat'd togather
<MrKennie> _2: I see
<MrKennie> but can you telnet 192.168.0.1 22 ?
<MrKennie> that is when offline of course.
<MrKennie> I follow what you are saying now, sorry.
<_2> i dont think i even can when online
<MrKennie> you should get something like Escape character is '^]'.
<MrKennie> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6dd22f9e
<MrKennie> yea, so that's good. I guess you would need to test offline too right?
<_2> yeah
<_2> but the thing is i can do this offline with other boxen on the lan
<_2> it's just the debian etch that cant
 * _2 watches smoke rise...
<MrKennie> need to test if it's application level or not and telnet is probably the best test
<_2> it's app level.
<_2> else chroot /mnt/ubuntu     and ssh 192.168.0.1   would also fail when offline  but it works.
<MrKennie> _2: tried UseDNS option?
<_2> and the only thing i have been able to find on the subject so far is "you should setup bind9"
<_2> MrKennie ?   no
<_2> MrKennie i'll look for that.
<MrKennie> according to the manpage it's set to yes by default
<MrKennie> in sshd_config
<_2> but it's not sshd that's failing it's ssh that's failing
<MrKennie> reverse lookups are disabled by default btw
<_2> in ubuntu.  but what about debian.  and howto enable/disable them in ubuntu will probably solve my problem
<_2>                                  in debian ^
<_2> 192.168.0.1 = ubuntu    192.168.0.2 = debian/ubuntu   192.168.0.3 = ubuntu   192.168.0.4 = ubuntu   192.168.0... = ubuntu     only  192.168.0.2 is failing to connect to anything while 192.168.0.1 is not connected to the inet    all other ssh activity works in all dirrections.
<MrKennie> VerifyReverseMapping is the only other option I can find
<_2> MrKennie that's in ssh_config ?
<MrKennie> "no" is default
<_2> ? ^
<_2> or sshd_config ???
<MrKennie> no, sshd, checking
<josh__> who knows a lot about alienware graphics drivers (proprietory)
<MrKennie> _2: nothing in there about reverse lookups
<josh__> well... two gtx 7900 go sli cards anyone know if the drivers are different when they're stock with the alienware mALX?
<josh__> appreciate any help...
<MrKennie> I don't know anything about alienware, sorry
<josh__> i've tried everything i know of
<MrKennie> you've tried the nvidia drivers via the restricted drivers manager?
<josh__> all i end up getting after the configuration of the xorg.conf file is stupid scattering colors everywhere after x boots
<MrKennie> they are nvidia right?
<josh__> like envy
<josh__> yeah
<_2> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<MrKennie> sli is still a fairly new feature as far as linux+nvidia is concerned
<josh__> yeah thats what i hear
<MrKennie> nvidia are slow to support us unfortunatly :(
<josh__> i have tried envy-ng already no dice
<josh__> haha i know
<josh__> there are drivers for my model but they won't seem to work
<DarkriftX> i installed kde4, rebooted and my login screen was different, but it still loaded kde3
<josh__> i've come to the conclusion that alienware did this to me!!!
<MrKennie> so you tried the envy method?
<josh__> yeah
<DarkriftX> and i selected kde4 as the default wm
<josh__> and the nvidia auto xorg config
<Chikito> part
<josh__> i get great res but the 3d wont work
<MrKennie> I wonder of the 7x series will get any further support..
<josh__> and thats with the nv set in xorg
<josh__> i sure hope so
<josh__> i've had this problem for almost a year now
<MrKennie> they recently split the drivers up from what I understand which usually means they cease fixing the older stuff.
<josh__> i'm seriously thinking of programming my own driver
<josh__> its not too far fetched either i've been reading up on it
<MrKennie> I believe it is possible
<josh__> then i could help my fellow alienware users
<josh__> lol
<MrKennie> just needs a lot of time and patience
<josh__> oh yeah
<josh__> and c code haha
<MrKennie> and try and avoid the reverse engineering lawsuits
<fujisan> i am a propellerhead that's why i am using Kubuntu, and encounter error, MrKennie is clueless about, while he thinks he is an expert!
<josh__> yeah its crossed my mind... maybe an anonymous distributer ;)
<MrKennie> fujisan is a troll and should stfu
<fujisan> i am not a troll, I asked you about bluetooth yesterday and you didn't know
<josh__> i agree what's up with you troll head
<MrKennie> lol
<fujisan> so i have evidence
<josh__> did you log your session
<josh__> ????
<fujisan> see i don't use troll acronyms such as: "lol" , you are the pot calling the kettle black mrKennie
<_2> fujisan you may not have been a troll yesterday when you asked about bluetooth.  but you are trolling today.   please stop.
<MrKennie> apparently I have no clue because I do not own any bluetooth devices therefor have no experience using it under linux.
<fujisan> i am not _2
<DarkriftX> i installed kde4 via apt on kubuntu 8.04, rebooted and my login screen was different, but it still loaded kde3, does anyone know what else I have to do?
<_2> MrKennie please don't feed...
<MrKennie> _2: *nod*
<josh__> yeah when you install choose the new kde
<DarkriftX> i did
<fujisan> _2 I predicate your sanctimonious attitude towards me
<MrKennie> DarkriftX: oh, where you login you need to choose kde4 fro mthe sesion type menu
<MrKennie> session type menu*
<fujisan> _2 and MrKennie you both, couldn't help me with bluetooth
<fujisan> or even refer me to the kde bluetooth channels, amatures
<DarkriftX> ahhh, i c
<fujisan> One speaking his concerns about the quality of voluntary community support != trolling
<fujisan> I am just saying there is room for improvement that's all, and I am trying to do it in concise and constructive manner
<fujisan> bluetooth is pretty generic technology and many are using it
<fujisan> but I will drop the topic now
<fujisan> but the height of ignorance and arrogance to call me a troll is just very abrasive and unnecessary
<_2> !ot | fujisan stop trolling already.   if you want better support here. pitch in.
<ubottu> fujisan stop trolling already.   if you want better support here. pitch in.: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fujisan> !abuse | _2
<ubottu> _2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fujisan> I don't appreciate your antics _2 I am not a troll
<fujisan> I am just a dissapointed kubuntu user right now
<fujisan> you could show some compassion
<fujisan> and understanding instead of defamating my character with this "troll" slander
<DarkriftX> I thought kubuntu had kde 4.1, not just 4.03
<fujisan> you are really out of order _2
<fujisan> too bad this channel lacks proper moderation
<MrKennie> DarkriftX: not by default, you need to add the repository
<DarkriftX> crap
<MrKennie> !kde4.1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.1
<MrKennie> doh
<DarkriftX> if i do so, will it upgrade?
<DarkriftX> or will i have to reinstall it
<MrKennie> it will upgrade
<DarkriftX> nice
<MrKennie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<MrKennie> includes instructions to install it
<aoncoquin> hi
<aanderse> 4.2 looks pretty awesome
<aoncoquin> does KDE4.1 worth to be dwl ?
<aanderse> kdevelop4, amarok2, koffice2
<aanderse> mmm
<DarkriftX> anyone know what I could google to find the repo? coming up with lots of blanks
<MrKennie> DarkriftX: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 <--
<DarkriftX> ahh
<DarkriftX> damned kde4 installed konq back on here :@
<eamon> one of my windows machines keeps asking me for a password when i try to access the shared folders on my ubuntu computer.  but all the other windows machines can access it fine?
<eamon> anyone help
<eamon> guess not
<HeMan> Hi! How do I change virtual desktop with keys in KDE?
<jussi01> hrm, I remember it being ctrl+alt + left/right arrows, but could be wrong
<HeMan> that's in gnome, won't work in KDE
<kuresuna> jussi01, ctrl+alt+arrows works with compiz too so your not 100% wrong
<HeMan> doesn't kwin have any key combination to change virtual desktop???
<kuresuna> HeMan im not sure
<HeMan> seem that ctrl-Fn-keys goes "directly" to desktop 1 to 9
<HeMan> but I like to do "indirect" left, right, up and down in some way
<jussi01> HeMan: you could always set one...
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<amen> hi
<amen> can anybody help me..the speaker isn't mute when i jack in the headphone,i had to unmute it by by self
<HeMan> was the shortcut-info for me?
<amen> audio devide : Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<HeMan> it doesn't give any information on how to do "relative" movements, ie left-right-up-down
<HeMan> hmm, the ctrl-Fx does only work up to my forth desktop as well
<jussi01> !intelhda > amen
<ubottu> amen, please see my private message
<amen> yes
<amen> i had sent...
<amen> *see
<HeMan> is anyone actually using kwin?
<HeMan> or does everyone run compiz?
<alakhia> kwin is default, right?
<HeMan> i don't know, I decided to switch to KDE when 4.0 was released
<alakhia> i'm still on 3.5.10 so I think that still uses kwin
<HeMan> nobody could tell me how to change virtual desktop with the keyboard then so I changed back
<alakhia> yup, ps | grep kwin shows that it is running
<HeMan> if I cant get "relative" movements to work now I'll change back to gnome once more
<HeMan> but I really like to try KDE so I rather have a solution for it
<alakhia> I decided to stay with kde3 ... i works for what I need
<alakhia> i use gnome at work ... with a few settings changed for my taste
<alakhia> with kde3, it is easy to change virtual desktops via shortcut
<amen> hi abby87
<abby87> amen: hi
<HeMan> alakhia: I can change with ctrl-Fx, but only up to forth desktop and I like to do left, right, up and down
<alakhia> HeMan: they have probably reorgd the system settings completely
<alakhia> HeMan: for me, I go to system settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Shortcuts
<alakhia> if I search for "next desktop" i find the setting I need to modify
<HeMan> alakhia: finally! thanks!
<alakhia> HeMan: great!
<HeMan> hmm, it wraps
<HeMan> if I'm on the right most and press right I get on the leftmost
<alakhia> HeMan: yup, it wraps for me too
<HeMan> how to turn that off?
<alakhia> no idea ... try google?
<alakhia> google is not much help for me
<johnmatrix> just works my ass!
<HeMan> johnmatrix: who is working your ass? :P
<johnmatrix> ubuntu
<johnmatrix> kubuntu
<johnmatrix> nah serious question, is there any actual different between installing kubuntu vs installing ubuntu and then installing kde4?
<johnmatrix> *difference
<Dr_willis> johnmatrix,  not really. You just get all the tools from both.
<Dr_willis> I normally install both.
<johnmatrix> alright cool
<johnmatrix> i spent about 6 hours trying to get my second LCD to display at 1280x1024 :(
<Dr_willis> I normaly have ubuntu+kde+kde4 on this machine
<johnmatrix> not a good start
<Dr_willis> With my nvidia card - getting the 2nd montior working takes about... err... 30 sec. :)
<johnmatrix> yeah i have nvidia aswell
<johnmatrix> i installed nvidia driver and nvidia-settings
<johnmatrix> but it only had 640x480
<johnmatrix> if i changed the xorg.conf to 1280x1024 my lcd said no signal
<johnmatrix> had to add that modeline crap to the xorg.conf, but the image isn't aligned properly still..
<Dr_willis> Normally once i get nvidia and nvidia-settings installed it sees the res right. if not i tweak it with nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_willis> If using a DVI monitor - its MUCH less a problem.
<johnmatrix> yeah my DVI monitor works fine
<johnmatrix> just the other one being a bitch
<Dr_willis> Ive finally tossed all my nondvi monitors
<Dr_willis> and convinced most guys at work to do the same. :) they were all like... "why dident you tell me to toss them out earlier!"
<johnmatrix> lol
<DarkriftX> After making changes in the effects tab for kde4, i logged out then tried to login and i get something about an error has occured, check the kdm logs or contact admin..... ive tried kde3, failsafe etc. what can i do to set the settings back
<Dr_willis> Next step is hdmi conectors I guess...
<johnmatrix> nah hdmi is just dvi plus audio
<Dr_willis> then we can get 4+ monitors on   a single card. :)
<Dr_willis> smaller plug. :)  Ive noticed most of the new tv's out have 2+ hdmi conectors also.
<skinnymg1> hello good people of the irc realm
<Dr_willis> that way i can get rid of using this svideo out.
<johnmatrix> good day kind sir
<skinnymg1> hows everyones day going so far
<johnmatrix> its been a fine day, how about you?
<johnmatrix> what is the most popular software for website development?
<Dr_willis> vi :)
<skinnymg1> mine is about to end its actually 3:00 a.m. here
<johnmatrix> anything dreamweaver-esqe?
<skinnymg1> no not really just waiting to go pick up the gf from work
<alakhia> my day is coming to an end ... it's midnight
<alakhia> nvu?
<Dr_willis> its 3 am here. :)
<Dr_willis> linch time.
<HeMan> johnmatrix: hdmi is dvi plus audio plus cripple...
<alakhia> johnmatrix: have you used nvu?
<johnmatrix> nah i havn't, i havn't used linux for years
<johnmatrix> just installed it yesterday
<johnmatrix> hoping it was somewhat easier than it was back then :P
<alakhia> how is it going so far?
<alakhia> using linux, that is
<alakhia> i use linux at work and home
<johnmatrix> well the installed didnt support my mouse, and i was up til 7am trying to get my second monitors resolution to go higher than 640x480
<johnmatrix> so not all that flash so far
<johnmatrix> *installer
<Dr_willis> what sort of  mouse was  not supported?
<johnmatrix> its a usb cordless mouse
<alakhia> oh, that's too bad ... i am glad your persistence is paying off though
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  ive yet to track down a mouse that dident work...  and egads i must have 20+ of the things. :) logitech and ms wireless and so on.
<Dr_willis> Most of them dont even need drivers under windows except for special features.. weird that it dident work
<johnmatrix> it worked once i booted into ubuntu, but not when i was installing it
<Dr_willis> I alwyas use the alternative-text based installer.   so i dont need a mouse tehre. Heh
<johnmatrix> hehe
<johnmatrix> im using vista at the moment, and it is running beautifully.. but i got an urge to try ubuntu. trying to make the switch
<Dr_willis> ive had a few isssues with vista -  nothing major.. but no real improvements over xp from what ive seen either..
<HeMan> I had to the switch from linux to XP after 7 years of linux only
<alakhia> why so, HeMan?
<HeMan> MAN what XP is backwards!
<HeMan> i'm working as a consultant and the customer was running XP on the desktop
<alakhia> i hate vista with a vengence
<HeMan> they are developing for linux so it's a odd decision to run XP on the desktops
<HeMan> fortunately my machine was part of their Ubuntu pilot!
<johnmatrix> alakhia why so?
<alakhia> i use virtual box for a few things I have to have XP for (taxes and photoshop) ... that works well enuf
<HeMan> so I just had to run windows for 2 months
<HeMan> but I hated every minute of it
<johnmatrix> i tried opera browser , seemed very buggy
<johnmatrix> on linux
<johnmatrix> i love it on windows
<alakhia> johnmatrix: 1), it was the annoying boxes asking for permission, 2) would get screen resolution messed up out of the blue, 3) explorer didn't work the same way, 4) copy, move, delete operations were slow ...
<HeMan> oh well, have to go, bye!
<johnmatrix> ahh fair enough, most of those are easily fixed tho :)
<alakhia> johnmatrix: i was also looking for a reson to switch to linux, i guess
<alakhia> johnmatrix: with vista, it was easier to convince wife to give linux a try
<johnmatrix> hehe yeah understandable
<alakhia> she complained bitterly the first few weeks and wanted XP
<alakhia> now, she's gotten used to it
<level1> hi, I have a 32 bit install and a 64 bit install.  I want use apt on the 64 bit install without rebooting, but I can't chroot.  Is there anything I can do?
<level1> like, can I get apt a special root?
<alakhia> why can't you chroot, level1?
<level1> alakhia: you can't chroot from a 32 bit system to a 64 bit system.  its just impossible
<level1> that would be like upgrading your kernel
<johnmatrix> im off too, seeyas!
<alakhia> level1: you have a 64-bit machine?
<level1> its a 64bit processor.  My OS is still 32 bit
<level1> I'm experimenting with 64 bit
<level1> the thing is that X is in an usuable state on that machine
<level1> I wonder beyond deleting and regenerating xorg.conf, what I can do to fix X
<alakhia> level1: i don't know enough to be of help in your case
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to start kde4 from command line?
<DarkriftX> or to make startx start kde4 instead of 3?
<alakhia> perhaps come back when its daytime here? More people to read your questiion then?
<level1> DarkriftX: didn't we meet yesterday?
<DarkriftX> few days ago
<alakhia> DarkriftX: any reason why you can't choose by launching kdm?
<DarkriftX> kdm is screwed up
<level1> DarkriftX: can you start a failsafe session?
<DarkriftX> nope
<DarkriftX> all session types fail
<level1>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<DarkriftX> gives error about $display not set
<level1> but that will only work once you can log in to failsafe
<level1> ouch
<DarkriftX> needs the scripts in startx to run
<level1> you might have more problems there buddy
<level1> DarkriftX: try installing gdm and switching to that
<alakhia> or reinstall kdm perhaps?
<DarkriftX> i uninstalled and reinstalled the whole kde4 group
<DarkriftX> but now instead of loading kdm, i get a prompt
<level1> DarkriftX: do you still have kdm/kde3?
<DarkriftX> id assume so
<level1> whats the command to change display managers?
<DarkriftX> i think editing /etc/X11/default-display-manager does it
<DarkriftX> trying that now
<DarkriftX> seems to work, sorta
<DarkriftX> nope
<DarkriftX> fails with usplash errors about my resolution
<level1> uh thats not the best wa
<alakhia> is X running?
<level1> I think you have a borked X
<DarkriftX> probably
<DarkriftX> how do i get into that xorg config?
<alakhia> can you do: startx
<DarkriftX> i could a min ago
<DarkriftX> brings up kde3
<level1> DarkriftX: be hardcore and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkriftX> which i guess I could live with
<alakhia> oh, so X sounds ok ...
<level1> thats the way haxors do it
<DarkriftX> i prefer console then startx actually
<DarkriftX> used to it from my debian box
<DarkriftX> but id like to have the option of kde3/4
<DarkriftX> screw kdm
<DarkriftX> and there i am
<level1> heh
<alakhia> well, i'm going off to bed ... later guys
<DarkriftX> gn
<predator> k
<predator> hi
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lenk> hi everyone
<lenk> i've got one question...
<Dr_willis> Ok....
<Dr_willis> :)
<lenk> i'm upgrading kubuntu to 8.04
<lenk> and i'd like to put kde4
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<lenk> is there some pages where i can find how to change my kde
<lenk> ?
<Dr_willis> There ya go... :) takes about 10 sec to do the commands to set it up.. and a few min to download/install kde4
<lenk> ok thanks!
<Dr_willis> Then ya got kde4 and kde3 in the session menus on the kdm login screen
<lenk> and i can choose...great!
<Dr_willis> be a bit annoying if you coudlent choose. :)
<Dr_willis> imagine windows having this flexibility. :P ha!
<lenk> yep!!
<lenk> and one more question...which client irc is best for kubuntu?
<cmoreno> hello
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cmoreno> thanks
<cmoreno> i  m   new here
<HollowPoint> evenin all
<Dr_willis> Thats fine. :)
<baudthief> is there a way to view connections to samba shares? ie: open "files"
<vassili> hi all
<vassili> тут есть кто из русских?
<baudthief> that russian? :P
<vassili> you right
<Dr_willis> looks backwards to me. :
<Dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  you may want to check out the 'using samba' book and other docs in the 'samba-doc' package.
<baudthief> Мне, как русские, но меня Арабская
<baudthief> hooray for google translate
<baudthief> Dr_willis: gah, rtfm always - help a brother out :P
<vassili> о
<vassili> здарова, чувак
<Dr_willis> baudthief,  its the defacto docs :)
<Dr_willis> theres like 4 books on samba in that package.
<baudthief> yeah, BOOKS though :P
<Dr_willis> in short.. im sure there is.. i dont know exactlyu.. and id have to go read to find out.
<Dr_willis> thats what the index is for.
<baudthief> :(
 * baudthief rtfm's
<indent> Hi all
<indent> i need a help
<indent> does anybody free to help here?
<baudthief> depends on the question I guess :P
<indent> ok..
<indent> 1st: i already install WinXP pro SP2
<indent> then..after that
<indent> i install ubuntu
<indent> and now..i cant boot into my windows
<indent> simply said...i lost my windows after install ubuntu
<indent> can some4body help me to resolve this problem?
<HollowPoint> Your first mistake was installing windows at all, (I'm joking) but when you say you can't boot what do you mean? Does it give an error message? If you boot into Ubuntu can you see the Windows drive?
<indent> yes
<HollowPoint> Did you install both on the same drive, different drives? Did you tell Ubuntu installation to use entire drive
<indent> windows is still inside my drive
<indent> same drive
<indent> i use manual
<indent> not entire drive
<HollowPoint> and when the Ubuntu Boot Loader (GRUB) starts up does it give Windows as an option to install?
<indent> u mean during the installation?
<HollowPoint> no now
<indent> nope
<HollowPoint> when you try to boot up you will be given the Ubuntu boot loader
<indent> its directly boot into ubuntu
<indent> b4 this i already use dual boot
<indent> and its working good
<indent> i can select between winxp and ubuntu
<indent> but now..it didnt show the selection
<HollowPoint> ah
<indent> its directly boot into ubuntu
 * baudthief eats popcorn
<indent> ?
<HollowPoint> you're positive that Windows is still on the drive? You can access files from Ubuntu?
<indent> yes
<indent> very sure
<baudthief> bootsector :P
<indent> what did u mean baudthief?
<indent> actually i'm just a newbie
<indent> can u please help me by givint step by step instruction?
<indent> *giving
<HollowPoint> can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst please and then give us the link to the pastebin?
<baudthief> indent: nothing really, your bootsector has been overwritten - in the old days you could run "FDISK /MBR" under dos and get it restored, but then you'd lose linux :P Need to find a way to get GRUB to allow you to choose a boot partition
<baudthief> there you go, HollowPoint is on the case ;p
<HollowPoint> :P
<indent> ok..hold on
<baudthief> It's fun explaining what Kubuntu and "Feisty Fawn" etc mean to windows users - they dont get it, and think its stupid
<baudthief> mind you Longhorn wasn't any better, but hey, what can you do :P
<HollowPoint> that's actually just prompted me to clean up my menu.lst lol had a load of old kernels in there
<HollowPoint> well LongHorn just sounded dirty, Feisty Fawn sounds like a cute animal
<HollowPoint> Hoary was a bit close to the bone obviously
<baudthief> bone indeed :p
<HollowPoint> mind you Hardy Heron isn't exactly clean lol
<indent> here it is
<indent> http://www.mediafire.com/?l3gwfzxwxy1
<baudthief> I dont mind the names lol, I think they're awesome - but to the lamers (haha get it? lamers? Not lamen?)
<baudthief> blah, tough crowd.
<HollowPoint> lol
<indent> that is my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<baudthief> wow mediafire sucks ass
<HollowPoint> Windows is in that list
<indent> how about that Hollow?
<HollowPoint> It's just not the default option
<indent> that one i create new
<indent> but its not working
<HollowPoint> you need to edit that file
<indent> by default..it didnt show any windows title
<indent> so..how to edit correctly?
<HollowPoint> find the line timeout 3 and change it to timeout 10
<HollowPoint> that should give you enough time to select Windows at the bottom of the list
<indent> i can select it
<indent> but its not working
<indent> maybe i've edit it in a wrong way
<HollowPoint> what is the error when you select it?
<indent> error:12..if i'm not mistaken
<indent> invalid device
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<indent> did u need to see my fdisk -l?
<HollowPoint> well first off instead of using mediafire, try to use the http://paste.ubuntu.com as at the top of this room
<HollowPoint> you'll be given a link to what you've pasted and when you paste that here it's quicker for us to view and help you
<HollowPoint> secondly yes fdisk -l might be helpful,
<indent> ok
<indent> here it is
<indent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41809/
<HollowPoint> wow thats a lot of partions lol
<indent> so..what is the correct way to edit the menu.lst file by refering to my fdisk -l?
<indent> yeah..
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> perhaps.. dependond on what you want to do. :)
<HollowPoint> lol he's got that part Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> also grub checks the /boot/grub/device.map :)
<Dr_willis> then why did he ask? :P
<HollowPoint> indent, I think the menu.lst has the correct partition, however I'm not sure you've run grub and defined the partitions it should look for
<HollowPoint> menu.lst is only one part of grub, you also need to run grub from the command line and have it check the partitions etc
<indent> how can do that?
<indent> please help me Hollow..coz i'm just a newbie
<Dr_willis> 'sudo update-grub'
<HollowPoint> that could do the trick yes
<Dr_willis> rereads/reinstalls the grub loader from the info in the menu.lst file
<indent> i'll try it now Dr_Wilis
<indent> i'll try it now Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> the grub homepage/docs are worth reading some time. :)
<Dr_willis> lots of good info on that page
<HollowPoint> lol indeed
<Dr_willis> Grub is sort of amazing in what all it can do
<HollowPoint> I wouldn't go that far but it's certainly a lot more advanced now than it was a few years ago
<indent> Found kernel: /vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<indent> Found kernel: /memtest86+.bin
<indent> that is the result for updating grub
<indent> is it ok?
<HollowPoint> doesn't appear to have found the windows kernel from that
<indent> yeah..
<indent> that's a problem
<indent> what should i do now?
<HollowPoint> Is it Grub giving you the error or does it start to boot Windows and then Windows gives the error?
<indent> grub didnt show any error
<indent> only windows giving me an error
<HollowPoint> Windows doesn't tend to like booting if it isn't on the first partition on the hard drive, you have it on partition 5
<indent> so,how can i make it change into 1st partition?
<HollowPoint> ah no hold on
<indent> are u sure that i edit the menu.lst correctly by refering to my fdisk -l?
<HollowPoint> no I don't think you have
<indent> then?
<HollowPoint> I think menu.lst should be rootnoverify (hd0,1) but technically speaking Windows isn't going to like booting from a logical partition no matter how you do it
<indent> by the way, what is the command to show the size of the partition?
<HollowPoint> if you type df you can see the partitions and the useage
<HollowPoint> The normal way to have a dualboot would be to have two extended partitions, Windows in the first and all the Linux logical partitions in the second extended partition, Windows prefers to be at the start of the disk and all on it's lonesome
<indent> i think that i install it correctly..
<indent> when i install windows, i already make one more partition
<indent> after that then i install ubuntu into that free partition
<HollowPoint> according to your fdisk -l you have one extended partition which spans the entire disk
<HollowPoint> then you have several logical partitions
<indent> so...what did u think?
<indent> can i still recover my windows?
<testi_> I wish to delete all personal data that konqueror holds. What must I do?
<HollowPoint> indent > it's hard to say. Did Windows have any data in it or could you live with killing the whole drive and starting again, it would probably be quicker
<indent> actually..i'm too lazy to install all the programs that i already have in windows
<indent> i can reinstall windows back
<indent> but the problem now is..
<Dr_willis> lazy is as lazy does. :)
<indent> when i try to boot from my CD..
<HollowPoint> The easiest way with Ubuntu/Kubuntu is to install Windows on the drive and not do ANY partitioning in during the Windows Installation, then you install Ubuntu and simply select the guided (Re-size partion sda1 and use remaining space on the disk) option
<HollowPoint> that allows you to select how much you wish to reduce the Windows partition by and go from there
<indent> its stop respond..
<indent> with a blank screen
<HollowPoint> Windows?
<indent> tried several time already
<indent> yeah
<indent> windows
<indent> it can detect my OS CD
<HollowPoint> Windows install CDs are known for hanging on boot up if Linux is on the main system hard drive, it's ok, you simply have to leave it for some time (I've waited upto 15 minutes for Windows Installer before)
<indent> i've leave it for whole night already
<indent> but it is still blank
<HollowPoint> or you could boot up in Kubuntu Live CD, delete all partitions in fdisk so that the drive is clean, then boot from Windows CD (Which should not boot quickly) and start with installing Windows, using the ENTIRE drive, then while installing Ubuntu re-size the Windows partition
<HollowPoint> not should be now *
<testi_> When I type something into google search, it lists many older searches. I want to delete these entries. How can I do that? I use Konqueror as Browser.
<HollowPoint> delete the history in konqueror
<testi_> Okay, I deleted the history in Konqueror, but the entries remain.
<testi_> @HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> close and re-open konqueror
<indent> ok..i'll try
<Dr_willis> windows answer = reboot.
<Dr_willis> :)
<HollowPoint> lol
<Dr_willis> windows answer = reboot, reformat, reinstall, reformat again...
<HollowPoint> Linux Answer = Remove Windows, Install Linux
<testi_> HollowPoint: Okay, I closed all instances of konqueror and reopened it, but the entries remain.
<Dr_willis> Linux Answer = RTFine Manual
<Dr_willis> :)
<HollowPoint> I'm not sure then testi, I don't tend to use Konqueror, anyone else got any idea how to remove the search history from Konqueror other than deleting it's history?
<Dr_willis> how many ways do you want? :)
<testi_> The right one
<HollowPoint> lol
<Dr_willis> logout/back in perhaps? reboot?
<testi_> There is either an extremely heavy usability issue with Konqueror here, i'm stupid or konquerors privacy functions are not dependable
<testi_> I'll try, but I think it's stupid :D
<HollowPoint> all three is always possible when it comes to Linux, never forget that
<Dr_willis> The normal #windows answer is 'Quit going to those porn sites' :)
<testi_> Hehe
<Dr_willis> and 'go buy this $30 crippleware program to 'make your browsing safe' '
<HollowPoint> IE7 costs $30 now?
<Dr_willis> No.. these spammy-ad-cripple ware apps you see all over  web sites that 'fix' your browser/secure your browser/and so forth. :) are like $30
<Dr_willis> Unless you have adblock installed. :)
<HollowPoint> or just download firefox and problem solved lol
<testi_> Yeah, looks like konqueror is undependable in that case. I'm going to delete it the unusual hackish way, on the filesystem.
<HollowPoint> testi_ out of curiousity why don't you use Firefox instead?
<testi_> I'm going to use firefox now. Such undependable behaviour is not acceptable.
<testi_> Where on the filesystem are these entries stored?
<Dr_willis> I would guess .kde*
<HollowPoint> most likely
<testi_> I don't want to delete the whole :D
<Dr_willis> time to get exporing in there then.
<PhilRod> don't delete ~/.kde - just move it out of the way
<Dr_willis> or LOOK in .kde and find the right stuff to delete.
<PhilRod> right
<PhilRod> deleting the whole thing is asking for trouble though
<HollowPoint> me thinks Dr_willis has the better option
 * HollowPoint thinks Dr_willis has the better option
<Dr_willis> 'stop going to those porn sites' ?
<Dr_willis> :)
<HollowPoint> that one primarily yes lol
<HollowPoint> although internet wouldn't be much fun without porn
<HollowPoint> a better slogan would be use Linux and Firefox to view as many porn sites as you like
<Dr_willis> dont forget 'Tor'
<Dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<MrKennie> just wondering, the console resolution seems low, is it possible to change it to a higher resolution?
<MrKennie> it seems to mess up the laptop osd
<Dr_willis> the framebuffer feature of the console can up its res. but  thats NOT the same as the X res.
<Dr_willis> what are you doing in the console anyway?
<MrKennie> yea, I remember from when I used debian I set vga to 791 which was perfect for my needs
<MrKennie> sometimes I like to be a purist :)
<Dr_willis> You can do that from the menu.lst
<Dr_willis> I normally disable the framebuffer
<MrKennie> yea, but I think console-setup changes it during boot time
<Dr_willis> Not that ive noticed.
<Dr_willis> consoel-setup sets the fonts i belive
<MrKennie> also I've got a hunch that changing the resolution will fix the osd corruption
<Dr_willis> OSD on the console? You watching videos in the console?
<MrKennie> I'll try the grub approach first and see what happens
<MrKennie> well, not in console it's the laptop osd
<Dr_willis> theres also the fbset command that can change the res on the fly
 * Dr_willis has no idea what ya mean by 'osd' then.
<MrKennie> like when I change the brightness I get a small osd showing brightness level
 * HollowPoint joins in the conversation and agrees with Dr_willis
<MrKennie> well it should, I just get a garbled blue box
<Dr_willis> You even see that in the  console? thats interesting...
<Dr_willis> must be done in the hardware/bios
<HollowPoint> that isn't anything to do with the console
<HollowPoint> that'll be the bios/flash on the monitor
<MrKennie> you know like on some tft monitors, they have like an osd when you change settings
<HollowPoint> yup, got what you mean, changing the fb res in console won't make that ungarbled
<Dr_willis> install fbset, try changing res. try the osd.. try next res... so on and so on.. :)
<HollowPoint> you can change your resolution, brightness levels etc in your OS and it won't touch the OSD
<MrKennie> ah yes, fbset! cool thanks
<Dr_willis> gee how often ya even mess with the  brightness and stuff anyway. :)
<MrKennie> there is a method to my madness. I'll experiment.
<Dr_willis> volume control perhaps....
<HollowPoint> gl
<MrKennie> well, when the screensaver kicks in it sets my brightness to 100%
<MrKennie> which is wrong really, it shouldn't even touch it
<HollowPoint> what laptop is this? I'll be sure not to buy one
<MrKennie> lol
<Dr_willis> I normally have mine at 100% anyway :)
<MrKennie> everything just works out of the box on this
<HollowPoint> are you from the sun?
<MrKennie> I don't like bright displays, just my preference
<HollowPoint> that question was aimed at Dr_willis mate
<HollowPoint> or you just got a crappy monitor?
<Dr_willis> Im allowed to ghave my own prefferances.. :P
<HollowPoint> NO no you're not!
<HollowPoint> lol
 * Dr_willis adjusts the colors so the people are all greenish on his videos
<HollowPoint> lol
<MrKennie> hm, seems I need to configure a fb driver first. Google time
<HollowPoint> lol
<HollowPoint> vesa ftw!
<Dr_willis> Hmm what video card?
<MrKennie> intel
<Dr_willis> normally you set the vesa=thing in grub and it loads the framebuffer I thought
 * HollowPoint jumps up and down shouting VESA VESA VESA!
<MrKennie> 945GM to be exact
<stdin> framebuffer modules are blacklisted
<HollowPoint> HP Laptop then?
<stdin> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer
<MrKennie> nothing fancy, it's a gateway
<MrKennie> stdin: ok, I'll check that
<MrKennie> straight vesafb or intelfb?
<Dr_willis> vesafb is the generic fb.
<MrKennie> I should probably go with that first and see how things go then I can break it with the intel one :)
<HollowPoint> lol
<MrKennie> rebooting, wish me luck. :S
<danboid> How do I upload a (text) file so that I can link to it on the ubuntu wiki?
<danboid> When i'm editing the wiki, I can't see any 'upload file' button
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i cheat and just cut/paste :P
<Dr_willis> could make a seperate wiki page for it  i guess.. if yu want a link to say a example xorg.conf or similer.
<MrKennie> well, that was painless although the intelfb driver didn't work at all.
<MrKennie> now why does virtualbox change the brightness too.
<MrKennie> hm, xserver bug, oh well.
<XeRiN> !adept-fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix
<XeRiN> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<XeRiN> !adept-crash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash
<XeRiN> what was the fix thing?
<geek_> ! apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<geek_> that? :)
<XeRiN> ya
<XeRiN> thanks :D
<geek_> next time though PM ubottu when blindly blungering through !THINGGIES ;p
<XeRiN> lol
<mrksbrd> Mrkennie: has that sixsleep guy been back @ all since thursday night?
<Dr_willis> I often wonder what happens to such people... :)
<Dr_willis> hes proberly still loading on more games to his outdated system?
<mrksbrd> lol
<MrKennie> mrksbrd: I've not seen him
<MrKennie> I just discovered virtualboxes seamless mode :P
<Dr_willis> Ive not messed with that yet. :) seen some mention of it MrKennie
<Dr_willis> i was thinkinb the next vmware was to have similer  feature
<MrKennie> it's crazy
<geek_> seamless mode?
<MrKennie> very cool though, it means I can test IE more seamlessly when developing
<geek_> ahh
<geek_> it forwards single windows?
<MrKennie> well, it kinda goes fullscreen but keeping your linux desktop
<MrKennie> very nice feature indeed
<Dr_willis> kinda goes fullscreen?
<MrKennie> well, it sort of overlays your current desktop
<MrKennie> so if running windows you get the taskbar at the bottom and the rest is your current desktop
<MrKennie> running windows as the guest os that is
<Dr_willis> so ya gotta move the kde panel to the top?
<geek_> bleh
<geek_> i kinda prefer the current options then
<MrKennie> well, you could move the windows task bar to the top instead
 * geek_ would like some way to just forward a single windows window
<mrksbrd> i know its not the room, but have u guys messed with project looking glass @ all?
<MrKennie> heard of it
<Dr_willis> mrksbrd,  is that the java 3d-desktop thinggie?
<mrksbrd> yea
<Dr_willis> about the only time i hear of it now a days is when someone stumbles upon it.. and tries it and asks in here about it.. and we note that the thing has sort of been dead for years.. :)
<Dr_willis> it was a big 'thing' a few yrs back. and as far as i can tell there hasent been any progress done to it in ages
<MrKennie> it was only in a magazine last year
<mrksbrd> actually it was last updated in feb of 08
<Dr_willis>  so there was finally some updates eh? :)
<mrksbrd> keep getting error when installing .deb file
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall it being out  about 3 yrs ago.
<mrksbrd> yea
<mrksbrd> let me grab u the link
<Dr_willis> http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/
<MrKennie> it is the one I have read about.
<mrksbrd> https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html#latestubuntu
<Dr_willis>     *   Linux x86 Mega Bundle 19 December 2006 License Terms
<Dr_willis> Update Feb 22 2008: For support on the latests Ubuntu distributions please see the section below Fiesty/Gutsy(/Hardy?) Ubuntu Build
<MrKennie> mega bundle? oh of course, it's java
<Dr_willis> here we go.. :)
<Dr_willis> Updated in Feb. to let it run on ubuntu.. seems they had to work at changing '#!/bin/sh' to #!/bin/bash :)
<Dr_willis> i would still have to say.. it dosent look like its getting much love.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrKennie> I don't think it's about desktops anymore.
<MrKennie> it's about what you can do on the internet
<Dr_willis> im not sure what its 'about' any more. :)
<mrksbrd> yea I should probably just give up on it
<Dr_willis> I got 10x the machine now to run it.. perhaops it will be useable! :)
<MrKennie> if I need eye candy I just boot mac osx
 * Dr_willis boots mac osx out the door.
<Dr_willis> :)
<MrKennie> or use kde4.1 with all the fancy effects turned on
<mrksbrd> that was my main reason.....eye candy
<MrKennie> yea but osx is about eye candy, thats it.
<mrksbrd> u running on apple or pc?
<MrKennie> vista tries
<MrKennie> pc
<mrksbrd> intel or amd?
<MrKennie> intel duo
<mrksbrd> ahh
<MrKennie> tried on amd, no go
<mrksbrd> tried the one for amd but won't recognize hdd
<geek_> lol
<MrKennie> downer is no wireless.
<mrksbrd> tiger or leopard?
<MrKennie> loe
<MrKennie> leo
<mrksbrd> i thought they resolved that issue
<MrKennie> wireless?
<mrksbrd> yea
<MrKennie> driver support
<Dr_willis> Now we all know that OS-X is perfect!
<MrKennie> no intel wireless drivers exist
<MrKennie> apart from hacked ones based on the linux driver which do not work
<mrksbrd> hmmm....i could be wrong, i know they had that prob with tiger
<MrKennie> you can get usb wireless adapters that support osx
<mrksbrd> maybe thats it
<MrKennie> so if i really wanted to I could go that route but I really do not have a real use for it except for showing off my cheap hackintosh
<mrksbrd> what intel card u have?
<MrKennie> 3945
<MrKennie> laptop is a centrino so it's all intel
<mrksbrd> leopard run fairly decent
 * geek_ never quite saw the allure of OS X
<MrKennie> general usage it is very comparable
<geek_> tried it, hated it ;p
<mrksbrd> geek: all about the hack...lol
<MrKennie> it's really just a hyped up *nix
<MrKennie> with all the polish
<geek_> lol
<geek_> i tried it in my old uni cause all the windows and sun boxes were in use
<geek_> was... a pain
<mrksbrd> i mainly wanted to see if it would work & how well with the AMD
<MrKennie> mrksbrd: yea, I tried and tried with different options but I just couldn't get it to go.
<mrksbrd> was it regognizing your hdd
<MrKennie> still, it's fun
<MrKennie> I didn't get that far
<mrksbrd> mine is SATA, wouldn't see it
<MrKennie> it got the the installer and crashed
<mrksbrd> that worked fine for me
<MrKennie> after using it on my laptop, I would choose it over windows anyday
<MrKennie> but linux still owns me
<mrksbrd> don't know if I have to format as OSX partition first or if the installer was supposed to take care of it......either way I gave up
 * geek_ is a windows/linux person
<mrksbrd> here here !!!!!
<geek_> i need a solaris VM at some point though ;p
<Dr_willis> BeOS!
<Dr_willis> :)
 * Dr_willis runs away
<geek_> i'm waiting for haiku ;p
<MrKennie> I don't use windows on principal and the fact it's just plain nasty
<Dr_willis> geek_,  i think it will be a long wait
<MrKennie> haha, beos
<geek_> Dr_willis: i'm in no rush
<geek_> MrKennie:  "nasty"?
<MrKennie> yea, nasty
<mrksbrd> yea especially vista.....i hold it on same lines as ME
<MrKennie> rushed
<Dr_willis> geek_,  perhaps your great great great grandkids will be able to run Netscape 3.0 on it
<MrKennie> and it hasn't really changed since 95
<geek_> Dr_willis: well the current builds are nice
<MrKennie> I mean it has of course, but basically it's the same
<geek_> mrksbrd: erf. windows wise, XP or nothing
<Dr_willis> geek_,  not tried any in the last 8 months. :)
<Dr_willis> Im waiting for the next AmigaOS! :)
<MrKennie> and microsoft are eveil
<geek_> erm
<geek_> evil is a strong word
<mrksbrd> yea agree, but all new machines built by the larger company's cannot run XP on them (my case)
<MrKennie> geek_: read the halloween stuff yet?
<geek_> i'm not a linux user cause i hate windows, i'm a linux user cause i like aspects of linux
<geek_> same way i'm a vegitarian not cause i love animals, but cause i hate plants *grin*
<geek_> MrKennie: erm.. every company would do that. its busines
<geek_> s
<MrKennie> what?
<MrKennie> doesn't matter anyway
<MrKennie> cathedral and the bizzare comes to mind too.
<MrKennie> bizarre even? (tired)
<MrKennie> I don't like esr much but he writes some good stuff.
<mrksbrd> forgive me what r they
<geek_> at the end of the day, my decisions should be entirely pragmatic
<geek_> what the customer wants and what's best for the job should be all i care about ;p
<mrksbrd> geek: good luck on that one...this is the only OS that gives u that
<geek_> mrksbrd: lol. i'm on kubuntu on this, and debian for another box. game box is windows XP
<mrksbrd> yea u have them all covered ...lol
<geek_> lol
<MrKennie> only game I play now is ET
<geek_> i also have a BEOS vm somewhere
<geek_> and a copy of solaris, and os/2 warp somewhere around. the latter a DVD sun shipped me
<geek_> oh, and i'm getting an IRIX box next month. need an adaptor/monitor though
<mrksbrd> good god....as a dust collector....
<MrKennie> lol
<LinuxReign> MrKennie, Wolfenstein 2 is on its way, hopefully will have a Linux installer :)
<mrksbrd> electric company must love u
<MrKennie> ooh =)
<geek_> they don't run all the time ;p
<mrksbrd> lol oh ok
<geek_> my laptop and the windows box do
<MrKennie> ET is old but it's so much fun. I wish there was a deb for it in medibuntu or something.
<geek_> swapping the windows box for an old passively cooled PIII since i run my 'server' in a VM on that
<mrksbrd> all laptop here....gave up on desktops
<LinuxReign> ET is the best game ever...been playing it since it came out :P
<MrKennie> LinuxReign: which server you play on?
<LinuxReign> OF and Shitstorm
<MrKennie> LinuxReign: ah, I know the latter, I play on alienz
 * mrksbrd has psp....wii & ps2 for that.... :)
<MrKennie> I got a psp with custom firmware :)
<LinuxReign> i see, my clan got disbanded, I used to be (HAM)Reign***
<mrksbrd> able to play backups?
<MrKennie> yup
<mrksbrd> hook a brother up.....
<MrKennie> making the battery is a little tricky. I was fortunate to have a spare one to mutilate
<[ifroog]> Awesome website for ET ...
<[ifroog]> http://www.enemyterritory.com/
<mrksbrd> new psp or old style
<MrKennie> new
<mrksbrd> same here
<MrKennie> runs homebrew and all
<mrksbrd> really??? !!!!
<LinuxReign> yeah, that site is dedicated to ETQW mostly
<MrKennie> up, I got an ssh client and a vnc client installed
<MrKennie> vnc client is buggy atm but it's fun to play around with
<geek_> eww vnc
<mrksbrd> MrKennie: where did u get that firmware from....is it a custom?
<gkr> LOL I wanted to know what game you were talking about (ET) so I youtubed it .. hrmm .. me thinks thats now the game ur on about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DTjLG3usQo
<LinuxReign> nope, this is the ONE, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwhZvkItLOE
<LinuxReign> and also, runs natively on Linux :)
<serge> Hello, can someone suggest to me how to install ubuntu on a laptop without a CD drive? (I don't have an external USB one either)
<gkr> got to love Id software!
<LinuxReign> yes
<LinuxReign> all the way
<gkr> I'm more of a guitar hero kinda guy myself. :)
<LinuxReign> well, thats a good game as far I understand
<gkr> lvl 17 on kbounce!!
<LinuxReign> :P
<indent> hi..
<indent> back to my problem..
<indent> i believe that there is a way to recover my windows
<indent> i repeat again about my problem
<geek_> serge: got a floppy drive?
<indent> i got windows in my machine..
<geek_> serge: or a current OS?
<indent> then..i install ubuntu at the same HDD
<indent> after i reboot..
<serge> geek_: no, it's windows, only usb drives, no floppy
<geek_> indent: overwrote it?
<indent> i cant boot into my windows
<geek_> serge: unetbootin ;)
<indent> please somebody help me to recover my windows back
<geek_> indent: probably fubared the bootloader. go ask at the windows channel about restoring the MBR and then reinstall grub if you want to keep linux
<serge> geek_: thanks I'll look into it :)
<MrKennie> talking about games, I'm gonna go frag some butt on ET.
<odovzh> hello! gues!
<mrksbrd> indent: there is a prog needed to dual boot ....let me try to remember what the name is
<indent> ok..hope u remember
<mrksbrd> vista or xp?
<odovzh> escusme! I try to configure 2 monitors into idq35jo. Help me please! if you known about it.
<odovzh> !!!
<odovzh> ???
<mrksbrd> indent: EasyBCD
<odovzh> Help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!
<indent> xp
<odovzh_> Hto est zdest z Rossiy?
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<odovzh_> Thanks!!!
<slim_> hello all, i installed KDE4.1 and i have small issue with network every time i reboot i lost nameserver configuration and have to set it manul in /etc/resolv.conf, how to fix this ?
<Blissex3> slim_: probably nothing to do with KDE. Check your DHCP config.
<Rioting_pacifist> does anybody else get a horrible memory leak when using networkmanager (it climes from <10mb to >200mb) when i kill and start it again it drops back to <10mb
<lucas__> Hey, anyone having problems with the kubuntu build of amarok-kde4? I can't load songs/albums into the playlist menu
<Rioting_pacifist> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<lucas__> ok np
<mrksbrd> Rioting_pacifist: there has been some probs with network manager creating issues lately.....try uninstalling it & running without it
<Rioting_pacifist> mrksbrd: i dont know enough about wireless configs to pull that off, its just that i couldnt find a bug report at launchpad so didnt no if this was a personal problem
<sanchou> How to limit memory consumption of a process? I have a process that use so much memory that my swap is nothing left
 * geek_ thinks nice may do that
<sanchou> Anyone of you know any other way to run flash without using npviewer.bin. Its memory consumption makes me crazy
<LS1> hello, when running some programs I keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" any ideas anyone???
<dante_> no
<jussi01> !find libstdcc++.so.5
<ubottu> Package/file libstdcc++.so.5 does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> hrm
<roterguru> hi
<jussi01> hi roterguru
<jussi01> LS1: install libstdc++5 (sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 )
<LS1> jussi01, yeah I did that and it looks good now, thanks :)
<jussi01> :)
<indent> hi..
<roterguru> how can I enable read and write access to my ntfs partition without need for sudo password?
<indent> can somebody here help me to recover my windows?
<indent> i cannot boot into my windows after install ubuntu
<mrksbrd> indent: they didn't work?
<indent> nope
<mrksbrd> hold on
<indent> ok
<mrksbrd> indent: try this http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<indent> not working
<mrksbrd> did u see the link i posted
<mrksbrd> indent: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<mrksbrd> your going to have to configure grub loader instead of using windows mbr
<indent> hurmm..
<indent> how ?
<mrksbrd> read that link i posted
<indent> already done..
<indent> but still not working
<mrksbrd> also did you have an existing windows partion or will you be able to start from scratch w/o using alot of stuff
<mrksbrd> also do you remember if you enabled grub boot loader when u ran linux install?
<indent> i'm try to boot from cd to reinstall my windows
<indent> but it not working
<indent> it just blank screen when i hit enter to boot from cd
<mrksbrd> ok but was it a fresh install for both?
<indent> what did u mean by both?
<indent> what did u mean by fresh install for both?
<mrksbrd> windows & linux
<indent> i just try to fresh install for windows
<ForgeAus> whats qwine?
<mrksbrd> indent: ok this one should work for ya http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2007/12/dual-boot-into-windows-and-ubuntu-with.html
<mrksbrd> !qwine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qwine
<mrksbrd> there is a wine
<ForgeAus> yeah I know about wine
<ForgeAus> I guess its an addon of some kind just trying to find out what kind
<mrksbrd> yea i tried searching for it nohing came back......only one was for a wine & spirits store....lol
<mrksbrd> yahhhoooo
<Walzmyn> Where's the proper place to talk about interpid?
<ForgeAus> @ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> oops #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> or #kubuntu-kde4 kinda
<idham> still not working
<veritas_> hi guys, i'm not sure why the konqueror mouse scrolling is really choppy, while in firefox the response is almost instaneous
<indent> anybode can help me to recover my windows?
<mrksbrd> indent are you getting errors when trying to do what articles are telling you
<gkr> indent, if its XP, boot off the xp cd, the installer will detect a previous version of windows and ask you if you want to repair. Select repair and it will ask you for the admin password, enter the password and it will then drop u 2 a shell. type fixmbr and press enter. Reboot and ur done .. but you will have to reinstall grub/lilo etc.
<bazhang> !grub | indent
<ubottu> indent: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrksbrd> gkr: he said it's not allowing him
<mrksbrd> everything i'm giving him ....he says it's not working
<gkr> :( I got excited !
<mrksbrd> i'm starting to wonder if install his install messed up something in his windows partition
<gkr> would it play with an ntfs partition with out user action?
<gkr> intend: did you resize the windows partition when you installed kubuntu?
<mrksbrd> indent: if you don't mind loosing anything on windows partition just reinstall both OS's
<idham_> there is another problem..i cant boot from CD
<kamalx> hey all! anyone here who's done considerable tweaking to the look n feel of the kde desktop? i need some help
<idham_> when i press enter to boot from Cd...it just stop there
<idham_> with blank screen
<idham_> even i've wait in whole night
<idham_> gkr: i choose manual
<idham_> not resizing
<mrksbrd> that shouldn't happen unless there is a h/w issue
<gkr> agreed
<mrksbrd> how old is the hdd
<idham_> but my h/w is working as usual
<idham_> hdd can be consider new
<gkr> hdd may be corrupt though
<idham_> it is SATA
<idham_> Hdd is working
<idham_> i'm using it now
<gkr> corrupt, not fault
<idham_> i can see my windows partition on ubuntu
<idham_> i can access it
<idham_> can open the file..copy..paste..bla..bla..
<idham_> but cannot boot
<idham_> i didnt touch the windows file inside windows folder
<gkr> if I had ur problem, i would boot into ubuntu live cd, backup ur windows data to external drive/computer and re-create the hdd partitions using gparted. then try the windows cd again
<idham_> hurmm..
<idham_> i'll try it
<gkr> do u have a spare hdd? perhaps you can replace the drive and test the windows cd. that way you can eliminate the hdd as the problem
<idham_> no
<idham_> this is my only drive
<gkr> night all
<Lokiase> I cannot open gmail or hotmail with konquer and mediaplay always crashes, can someone help plz?
<ghostcube> Lokiase: maybe kde version and distrie version ?
<Lokiase> euhm
<Lokiase> where do I find it?
<ghostcube> opn4en kcontrol
<ghostcube> or judt info in any kde programm
<Lokiase> 3.5.9
<Lokiase> kde
<ghostcube> hmm there is an update in backports to 3.5.10 and maybe u must install the sun java package
<Lokiase> i'm a noob, how to do it?
<Lokiase> adept?
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> serch for sun
<ghostcube> or java
<Lokiase> wich one
<Lokiase> lot of java
<ghostcube> and for updating toi the newer version u need to open up the backport repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghostcube> moment
<mrksbrd> sun-java
<Lokiase> sun-java gives a long list
<mrksbrd> hold on
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> sun-java6-jre
<ghostcube> should bring the others with it
<mrksbrd> sun-java-plugin
<ghostcube> sun-java6-bin   sun-java6-plugin
<ghostcube> if not get with it automaticly
<Lokiase> adept crasht during install of java and now I cannot open it anymore
<pim> Main Memory
<pim>   	
<pim> • 	
<pim> Supports dual channel DDR2 400/533/667/800, using four 240-pin DDR2 DIMMs.
<pim> sorry
<ghostcube> Lokiase: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin
<ghostcube> in konsole
<ghostcube> or terminal
<Lokiase> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct                                                                    the problem.
<sponix> Looking for advice on webcams, anyone know of one under $40 that "just works" without any fiddling around ?
<starenka> any clues how to share printer from one kubuntu for another kubuntu and xp machines?
<pim> samba?
<starenka> o
<starenka> i thought samba is for file sharing...
<starenka> so it is emulating whole ms network?
<starenka> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pim> http://us1.samba.org/samba/what_is_samba.html
<starenka> thanx ubotu
<mondi> bry den
<ghostcube> Lokiase: have u done the command the terminal showed u
<ghostcube> dpkg --configure -a
<morrison> hola
<Lokiase> i have installed the sun-java
<Lokiase> but when i wants to open hotmail
<Lokiase> in konquer
<Lokiase> i cannot open a email, the jscript doenst work
<Lokiase> anyone knows how to solve the javascript error?
<mefisto__> I don't think hotmail needs or uses java
<ghostcube> Lokiase: have u tried to use firefox
<Lokiase> firefox works but i don't wanna use firefox :s
<ghostcube> why not ?
<Lokiase> dont prefer firefox
<starenka> anybody pls willing to help with printer sharing (cups + samba)?
<Lokiase> want konquer
<mrksbrd> you can use opera
<Lokiase> i want javascript in konquer, cant be impossible? :s
<ForgeAus> javascript? or java?
<ghostcube> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ghostcube> ForgeAus: i think he want to use javascript i dont knopw why konqisnt working for him
<penguiniator> is javascript turned off in konqueror? or is it an issue with the way the script is written?
<ghostcube> starenka: how are u configurating  samba
<starenka> hg
<ghostcube> hg ?
<Lokiase> dont know how javascript works, it works in firefox3, but not in konquer
<ghostcube> Lokiase: check if in settings for konqueroro javascipt is enabled
<mefisto__> Lokiase: javascript works in konqueror, it's just hotmail that doesn't quite work
<starenka> ghostcube: well, in system settings -> file sharing i added /var/lib/samba/printer and /var/spool/samba as samba share
<starenka> ghostcube: i can see the computer from other kubuntu, but can't find the printer (via add printer)
<ghostcube> hmm i use swat but ok u need to add this to smb.conf global
<Lokiase> mefisto, java and javascript are activated in konqueror
<ghostcube> printcap name = cups
<starenka> what what
<penguiniator> open Konqueror's settings dialog, clidk Java & JavaScript pane, select the JavaScript tab and make sure Enable JavaScript globally is checked.
<Lokiase> it is checked
<ghostcube> starenka: u know how to edit the smb.conf ?
<starenka> well, technically, but why to edit manully?
<ghostcube> u can use swat i dont use the kde tools to set samba up
<starenka> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<penguiniator> Are the JavaScript Policies radio buttons set to allow or ignore in the same pane and is it set to Deny opening new windows?
<starenka> ghostcube: it doesnt matter where i put the line?
<ghostcube> it does matter
<starenka> ghostcube: nah i see it now
<mefisto__> Lokiase: you can try to use a different browser identification for hotmail, but I don't think that's going to work either. Is there a reason why you don't want to use firefox (which hotmail officially supports)?
<ghostcube> u need some more things
<ghostcube> ill pastebin
<Lokiase> it's not only hotmail
<starenka> ghostcube: i just uncomented the line
<Lokiase> also youtube doenst work
<Lokiase> and just prefer konquer
<starenka> ghostcube: ok, nice. ty
<Lokiase> penuiniator: buttons are "allowed" and the new windows button = intelligent
<kamalx> Lokiase: try changing ur user agent string
<kamalx> Tools->Change Browser Identification->...
<penguiniator> One thing you might want to try in Konq is setting the browser ID to a string used by Internet Explorer and trying Hotmail again to see if they are using browser sniffing to discriminate against Konqueror
<Lokiase> its not only hotmail, but also youtube, everyting with javascript
<ForgeAus> uh can I leave myself a memo?
<ForgeAus> or something?
<ghostcube> starenka: http://nopaste.info/e20c6464f6_nl.html
<ForgeAus> so I can read it when I need to?
<ghostcube> Lokiase: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ghostcube> check that the jre 1,6 is checked with an *
<penguiniator> I'm watching a youtube video in Konq right now... works here... I don't use HotMail, so I can't help with that beyond what I've already suggested.
<ghostcube> penguiniator: 3.5.10 or 3.5.9
<mefisto__> Lokiase: you can get konqueror to do youtube if you can find an older version of the flash plugin and set konqueror to use that older plugin
<penguiniator> 3.5.8
<bdog> is it possible to change the partition size for kubuntu? I used the windows installer.
<ForgeAus> wow memoserv is handy :)
<starenka> ghostcube:  printer admin = users u want to have alowed  <- what should i put here? i want to share the printer to anonymous
<Lokiase> mestifo__, its not the flash but the jaavscript
<mefisto__> Lokiase: I kept an old copy of libflashplayer.so and konqueror works on youtube with that (version 9,0,48,0)
<mefisto__> Lokiase: what makes you think that it's javascript preventing youtube from working?
<Lokiase> its not a youtube problem, also in hotmail, etc...... because of javascript
<Lokiase> because I get an error
<Lokiase> from javascript
<penguiniator> what is the error message?
<ghostcube> remove it and try guest
<mefisto__> Lokiase: it says you have javascript turned off?
<starenka> ghostcube: i did, and restarted samba, but now i dont even see the workgroup and computer in add printer dialog
<Lokiase> error is: a script on this page causes that KHTML doenst react. If KHTML stays running the script, other processes might react bad. Do you like to abort the script... (but in dutch, i tried to translate :))
<ghostcube> :|
<vyrgozunqk> hi guys, something interesting around ? :P
<ghostcube> hmmm starenka dont know the prob have u added all into the right sections
<bdog> would gparted work in resizing?
<penguiniator> I get that same error message... I just ignore it and everything works fine.
<vyrgozunqk> ghostcube, are you sleeping in this channel 24/7 :D
<starenka> ghostcube: i dont even see the workgroup via dolpohin now :(
<ghostcube> starenka: pastebin the smb.conf pls
<ghostcube> vyrgozunqk: nah :)
<starenka> w8 writing from other machine
<ghostcube> starenka: u can try swat
<ghostcube> very helpful
<vyrgozunqk> is there someone familliar with kernelCheck ?
<starenka> is it a package?
<ghostcube> without samba isnt easy to manage
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install swat inetutils-inetd
<starenka> kool
<ghostcube> i think it needs the inetutils inetd
<Lokiase> anyone can solve it?
<ghostcube> Lokiase: yes use firefox
<starenka_> ghostcube: could you pls repost the package name
<ghostcube> i have only audio here
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install swat inetutils-inetd
<starenka_> ty
<penguiniator> I believe you can set a checkbox in the dialog to not bother you about the JavaScript error again.
<starenka> ghostcube: ok what now?
<ghostcube> localhost:901 in browser
<mefisto__> Lokiase: hotmail won't work in konqueror. but you can get youtube working with an older flash plugin
<Lokiase> ok
<ghostcube> Lokiase: firefox3 and noscript is ok
<ghostcube> ^^
<starenka_> ghostcube: http://pastebin.com/d31fa1989
<starenka> ghostcube: not working...
<FicaBlok38^AWAY> my kubuntu 8.04.1 kde 4.1.00 doesnt see my camera
<ghostcube> sudo  /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd start
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: usb cam ?
<FicaBlok38> no
<FicaBlok38> camcorder
<FicaBlok38> via firewire
<starenka_> ghostcube: still nada
<starenka_> ghostcube: i dont need apache to serve the pages, dont i
<ghostcube> no
<ghostcube> swat sahould work fine
<starenka_> ghostcube: it is not :)
<FicaBlok38> i have KIno
<ghostcube> netstat -ano | grep 901
<ghostcube> is it listening on 901?
<starenka_> lemme check
<starenka_> nope
<ghostcube> swat & in terminal
<starenka_> still nestat gives nthng
<ghostcube> hmm i dont say this often try a reboot
<starenka_> whaa?
<ghostcube> i dont know what to start at the momentz
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> dont know why it doesnt like ure wat
<ghostcube> *s
<starenka_> ok
<starenka_> gimme a sec
<starenka_> ghostcube: neat... i got it
<starenka_> ghostcube: wants a login ->it's my login, right?
<ghostcube> yes
<FicaBlok38> an idea how to solve this problem?
<ghostcube> starenka: this tool is made by the samab coders
<ghostcube> so
<starenka_> ghostcube: thanx, sooo any hints
<ghostcube> moment brb
<starenka_> ghostcube: fok. i got 404 while clicking on any link :(
<ghostcube> hmm
<ghostcube> ah yeas
<ghostcube> not needed just klick the icons
<ghostcube> globals shares
<starenka_> dont have such
<starenka_> got home/status/view/password
<ghostcube> ok the u need to run as user root
<starenka_> ko
<ghostcube> starenka: but just try this
<ghostcube> go to paswords
<x-X-x> whats the name of the application which allows you to edit the display in kubuntu ?
<starenka_> ok
<ghostcube> edit display ?
<x-X-x> its not kcontrol
<starenka_> wha?
<ghostcube> add an user starenka try to add ure user and activate him
<starenka_> i got server pass mngmnt and c/s pass mngnmt
<PhilRod> x-X-x: are you looking for system settings?
<x-X-x> i have 2 screens and i want to make the external screen screen 1
<x-X-x> yeh
<ghostcube> u need the server password
<starenka_> btw i cross this issue before, how can i login as root? (the pass i use with sudo does not work)
<x-X-x> but philrod i want the application in system settings which edits the screen
<ghostcube> sudo passwd
<ghostcube> and this will prompt root pasword
<ghostcube> ;)
<x-X-x> k ill try
<mefisto__> x-X-x: displayconfig ?
<starenka_> well, tell me how to make it in browser (httpauth) dialog then :))
<PhilRod> x-X-x: you want a standalone app? Then I don't know
<starenka_> oh
<x-X-x> mefisto yeh
<ghostcube> starenka: just make en sudo passwd typoe passwd in
<ghostcube> and u got an real rot
<x-X-x> thnc
<starenka_> gh: srty selfpawnd...
<x-X-x> but i am using kde4
<x-X-x> and system settings in kde4 doesnt let me edit the display so i need the kde3 ver
<starenka_> okok
<x-X-x> thnx dudes
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-kde4  :)
<starenka_> ghostcube: okok, i'm in as root
<x-X-x> ghostcube i went there and noone could help
<ender_> hi
<ghostcube> starenka: so now u must see more options
<starenka_> yep
<mefisto__> x-X-x: you might need "kdesudo displayconfig" to change some settings
<ghostcube> starenka: global extended view
<starenka_> ok
<x-X-x> k dude i installing now
<FicaBlok38> pleease please help
<FicaBlok38> that is very important
<x-X-x> lol
<x-X-x> dont ask to ask just ask
<ender_> hi i need help
<FicaBlok38> i am alredy asked
<FicaBlok38> :)
<x-X-x> oh
<x-X-x> :P
<ghostcube> starenka: so u can set all networking and so there and down there is printeroptions
<ghostcube> set load printers yes
<ghostcube> printcap name = cups
<ghostcube> printing is cups
<starenka_> got that already
<ghostcube> save it
<ghostcube> go to shares
<ghostcube> can u choose an printer$ share
<veritas_> has anyone been able to get the .68/.67 nvidia drivers working?
<ghostcube> print$
<starenka_> i already done all thdi form ur conf
<starenka_> but ok
<starenka_> will doublecheck
<ghostcube> the print$ sgare is for thwe drivers
<ghostcube> check all and safe it and then restart samba
<ghostcube> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<starenka_> ??  the print$ sgare is for thwe drivers
<ghostcube> yes do u have a print$ share
<starenka_> yep
<starenka_> any options?
<FicaBlok38> ejjj
<ghostcube> for u guest ok yes
<ghostcube> i think so
<starenka_> got it already
<ghostcube> the path should be already there
<starenka_> check
<ghostcube> /var/lib/samba/printers
<ghostcube> browsable = yes and available = yes
<x-X-x> mefisto__ , ghostcube , PhilRod : thnx dudes its was exactly what i was looking for :D
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: take the cam out
<ghostcube> and open terminal
<ghostcube> plug in the cm
<ghostcube> and type in terminal dmesg
<ghostcube> what is the last output
<ghostcube> to nopaste.info pls
<ghostcube> starenka: now to the printers section
<starenka_> ghostcube: ok. all set and restarted
<ghostcube> can u choose printers and ure printer special
<ghostcube> so two kind os
<ghostcube> *of
<starenka_> i can pick my printer
<ghostcube> isnt there an printers too
<starenka_> got ghost:ok
<ghostcube> is all done try if its there
<starenka_> shit guest: ok
<ghostcube> :)
<starenka_> :))
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41930/
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: filip@filip-desktop:~$ ls /dev/raw1394 -lcrw-rw-rw- 1 root disk 171, 0 2008-08-30 17:06 /dev/raw1394
<ghostcube> ok so what u wanna do capture over it ?
<starenka_> ghostcube: still the same, i dont even see the workgroup / computer in dolphin, neither add the printer (of course)
<FicaBlok38> i dont understand
<ghostcube> starenka: maybe remove the old smb.conf u had and clean all u done in kde
<ghostcube> then set it iup fresh
<ghostcube> i dont know if the kde tools are killing swat changes somehow
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: what u wanna do with the cam
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: i want to capture from camera to cop
<FicaBlok38> comp
<FicaBlok38> via firewire
<starenka_> ghostcube: so i should "reset values" on every tab? and start over
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: what is best program for that?
<FicaBlok38> Kino?
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: kino should work yes
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: /etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules
<starenka_> hostcube: so i should "reset values" on every tab? and start over
<mefisto__> FicaBlok38: is you firewire card and camera supported by linux? have you googled them?
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: Kino say No AV/compilant cam connected or no switched on.
<starenka_> ghostcube: so i should "reset values" on every tab? and start over
<ghostcube> what are the permissions for the #ieee1394 devices
<ghostcube> starenka: would be the best dont uswe kde
<ghostcube> use swat at beginning
<starenka_> yep, but what now?
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube:
<FicaBlok38> root disk 171, 0 2008-08-30 17:06 /dev/raw1394
<FicaBlok38> bash: filip@filip-desktop:~$: command not found
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: vi /etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules
<juht> Hi this sure it's a stupid question but how do i install openoffice templates ?? i downloaded from the page and are .oxt? how do i installed? thenks
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: lsmod | grep 1394 to nopaste.info
<ghostcube> juht: are u in oo3
<juht> oo2.4
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: http://nopaste.info/36ca099df1.html
<juht> Openoffice 2.4
<mefisto__> juht: extension manager, in tools menu
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: vi /etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules
<juht> thenks so much mefisto!
<ghostcube> what is the # ieee1394 devices  section showing
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: vi /etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules?
<FicaBlok38> ghostcube: /etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> just open that file and tell me what u see inside
<ghostcube> vi nano kate i dont know what u prefere
<FicaBlok38> kate
<ghostcube> what is the # ieee1394 devices  section showing
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: kate /etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules
<ghostcube> in terminal
<FicaBlok38> blank page
<ghostcube> FicaBlok38: cd /etc/udev/rules.d
<ghostcube> ls
<ghostcube> and then the file thats called permission rules
<mefisto__> on mine it's /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<ghostcube> yes it is here too changed :| but hes off he had to go
<veritas_> How do I get the Nvidia kernel module to match up with the driver i'm installing? I tried installing 177.70 but it complained about mismatch with kernel module 169.12?
<ghostcube> it seems the rights must be changed inside for the ieee1394 to video group
<starenka_> ghostcube: samba.conf in /etc/samba http://pastebin.com/d715aae52
<veritas_> How do i install the kernel module to 177.70?
<ghostcube> veritas_: uninstall the 169.12
<starenka_> ghostcube: and what swat shows in 'view tab' http://pastebin.com/d7955b772
<starenka_> ghostcube: weird, right? the browseable thing...
<veritas_> ghostcube: how do i uninstall it?
<ghostcube> starenka: u can remove this in the smb.conf or just use the extended view for the shgare the u will see this
<ghostcube> btw printer$ is wrong set
<ghostcube> path = /var/lib/samba/printers
<ghostcube> not spool
<starenka_> oh
<ghostcube> map to guest = Bad User   whats is this in global
<ghostcube> thats not good idea
<veritas_> how do i uninstall the drivers lol
<ghostcube> u cant do this in one minute it takes a bit time to get through this many options
<ghostcube> it took me some time to know what causes what inside
<ghostcube> veritas_: how do u install the 169
<ghostcube> by restricted manager
<ghostcube> ?
<veritas_> i did apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> now
<veritas_> need to kill x
<veritas_> brb
<starenka_> ghostcube: ok, map to guest: never?
<ghostcube> wheere is this i dont have this in my smb.conf
<ghostcube> just delete it
<ghostcube> if its still there manually
<ghostcube> and restart samba
<starenka_> i dont have it in conf either ;))
<ghostcube> ok :D
<ghostcube> only whats in conf is detected normally
<starenka_> ok
<ghostcube> my smb.conf works here with mac weindows and linux
<ghostcube> all sharing one ml-2250
<starenka_> but still i cant see any workgroup on other comp ;(
<starenka_> this is mayhem
<ghostcube> hmm normyll u should see the workgroup if u restart samba
<ghostcube> normally
<ghostcube> have u tried to share an folder on the mashine
<ghostcube> if this works ?
<starenka_> nope
<starenka_> i dont see the workgroup
<ghostcube> maybe try if u can share any folders before sharing printer
<starenka_> i used to see it before i started messing up with settings ;)))
<ghostcube> hmmm
<starenka_> the initial problem was i have seen the comp but no printer in add printer dialog
<starenka_> now i cant see even the machine :)))
<starenka_> neither workgroup
<veritas_> weird
<veritas_> changing to 177.70 did nothing for my Quadro
<ghostcube> starenka: :|
<DarkriftX> !info jvm
<ubottu> Package jvm does not exist in hardy
<DarkriftX> !jvm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<starenka_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<veritas_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ghostcube> starenka: i dont get the prob i had this if i used the kde sharing tool
<DarkriftX> thx but that didnt work last time, i had to do something else
<veritas_> also, my nvidia-kernel disappeared from /etc/init.d/
<DarkriftX> jre was the wrong one, it was like sun-java-jvm or something
<ghostcube> jdk?
<bazhang> jdk
<DarkriftX> might be
<ghostcube> starenka: hmm u can try to add a user in swat for the samba server
<ghostcube> and then try to share any folder
<DarkriftX> No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system. The version of the JVM must be at least 1.5. Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.
<ghostcube> if u can reach the folder by using the command execute in windooz
<DarkriftX> thats what its asking for
<ghostcube> by /ip
<ghostcube> !java | DarkriftX
<ubottu> DarkriftX: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<ghostcube> the 6 versioned one and update the alternatives
<ghostcube> u need bin and plugin too
<DarkriftX> ok, ill try it
<pim> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Boinc> hello, ive just installed kubuntu for the first time and trying to install the linux drivers for my Nvidia 8800 but im not sure if im using the x32 or x64 bit of kubunu, how can i check?
<ghostcube> DarkriftX: sudo  update-alernatives --config java   after install
<ghostcube> *alternatives
<ghostcube> veritas_: u get it installed now ?
<veritas_> ghostcube:
<veritas_> yes
<veritas_> nvidia-settings says it's 177.70
<ghostcube> ok
<veritas_> but i dont notice any differences
<veritas_> apparently it .70 has support for Quadro 150/160M, FX 770M, but not FX 570M (which is what my T61P has)
<ghostcube> :|
<starenka_> ghostcube: thanx for help.. will read more stuff and try it again
<DarkriftX> ok ghostcube, installed and selected it, but still get same error
<veritas_> ghostcube: in addition, my nvidia-kernel is gone from /etc/init.d/
<DarkriftX> this is what happened last time, someone suggested a different package then it worked
<DarkriftX> any ideas?
<DarkriftX> nvm
<DarkriftX> was a cache file :S
<cryingtux> ! ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pim> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<pim> !mepis
<Boinc> errm help please, my display resolution is messed up and i cannot see the start menu to get to the display settings
<Boinc> any help?
<veritas_> no dice
<Boinc> please help, how can i change my desktop resolution?
<ghostcube> DarkriftX: whats the problem exactly
<pim> Boic , you must be patient and wait a while
<ghostcube> Boinc: best way is to set it in xorg.conf to the defaukt depth section
<Boinc> ghostcube, i cannot see the start menu though to click on anything
<Boinc> i can just see the middle of the desktop
<Boinc> its like everything is pushed out beyond the monitor on all 4 sides
<ghostcube> Boinc: alt + f2
<ghostcube> type in terminal
<DarkriftX> its working now ghostcube , thx
<Boinc> ok i got a terminal up
<Boinc> how do i change it please?
<ghostcube> now kate /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<ghostcube> now kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghostcube> sudo infront
<ghostcube> sorry
<ghostcube> u must edit as sudo
<Boinc> ok then when i save will it change the resolution automatically?
<ghostcube> nah wait
<ghostcube> scroll to the screen section
<ghostcube> Boinc: still there ?
<Boinc> yes m8 sorry first time using this and a little slow
<Boinc> im there
<vassili> hi all!
<vassili> hi
<tuxx> yo
<vassili> hou are you?
<tuxx> good...you?
<vassili> im fine, thancs
<vassili> kan you help me to find russian channel?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tuxx> :-) here you go
<vassili> oooh
<vassili> i wil try
<vassili> #ubuntu-ru
<vassili> thanks!
<tuxx> is it working?
<Boinc> ghostcube, its a better resolution now but the screen goes beyong my monitor on the right and bottom of the screen and because of that i cannot see the taskbar
<ghostcube> can u scroll it ?
<Boinc> i could only launch xchat by adding an application launcher widget
<ghostcube> u must install drivers
<Boinc> no
<ghostcube> what card is this
<Boinc> i downloaded the drivers and saved them to the desktop but cannot see the file
<Boinc> its an nvidia 8800 GTX
<ghostcube> u cant install themi in grafical mode
<Boinc> i think the file might have saved off the screen
<ghostcube> they are in /home/ folder
<ghostcube> u must loggoff and kill kdm
<ghostcube> then u can install manually
<Boinc> how do i unzip the file though?
<ghostcube> this si a zip ?
<ghostcube> not an  sh ?
<Boinc> errm i'll have to check
<ghostcube> alt + f2
<ghostcube> terminal
<ghostcube> ls
<ghostcube> u are automatzicly in ure homefolder
<ghostcube> if not there do
<ghostcube> cd Desktop
<Boinc> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<ghostcube> and then an ls
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> now its a bit tricky
<Boinc> tssh
<Boinc> i can write down the instructions if u dont mind helping?
<ghostcube> no prob
<Boinc> thank you very much
<ghostcube> ctrl + f2 will bring up an login screen
<ghostcube> there login as ure user
<ghostcube> type in sudo killall  kdm
<ghostcube> then after this x will be stoped from running
<ghostcube> then do
<ghostcube> sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<ghostcube> it will build ask for building the kernel cause no matching one found
<ghostcube> this must be marked yes
<ghostcube> then if all runs fine
<ghostcube> reboot
<ghostcube> just sudo reboot
<ghostcube> :)
<Boinc> got it
<ghostcube> try it
<Boinc> thanks again, will try now
<ghostcube> Boinc: its ctrl alt f2
<ghostcube> sorry
<ghostcube> my fault
<Boinc> ahh was just coming back to u then hehe
<Boinc> wasnt working
<Boinc> hehe
<Boinc> ta
<ghostcube> heh killall kdm worked
<ghostcube> :D
<DarkriftX> lol
<Boinc> ghostcube, when i type sudo killall kdrr it says no application running
<ghostcube> kdm
<ghostcube> but u left
<ghostcube> so it should have workes
<ghostcube> *d
<ghostcube> not kdrr
<ghostcube> :D
<pim> how do I delete directories, commandline?
<Boinc> im sorry i cannot read that text it looks like kdrr
<KRF> pim, rmdir
<ghostcube> pim: rm -r
<pim> -r is recursive, what does it mean?
<ghostcube> its an small M
<ghostcube> m
<Boinc> everything and sub directories
<Boinc> m
<ghostcube> yes
<pim> everything and subdirectories ok
<Boinc> wow the last leg of the m doesnt show for me
<pim> thanks
<Boinc> looks like rr
<ghostcube> heh
<Boinc> ok also need to get x64 drivers
<ghostcube> oh
<ghostcube> wait
<Boinc> says i downloaded the x86 ones
<ghostcube> do u need the 173 ?
<Boinc> 173 version you mean?
<Boinc> just the latest ones
<Boinc> i found this but they look so old http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-9755.html
<smarty> doesnt Kopete support Gtalk (Google Talk)?
<ghostcube> english ?
<ghostcube> Boinc: in terminal
<ghostcube> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run
<Boinc> ghostcube, is that a beta driver?
<ghostcube> no
<Boinc> cos ive foudn some beta ones
<Boinc> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html
<Boinc> which would be best?
<Boinc> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<ghostcube> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/177.67/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.67-pkg2.run
<ghostcube> thats latest beta
<gecko_> Hi guys, I'm trying to installed the game WOW, but i've noticed it doesnt download like "normal".. how do i get it to run in linux???
<ghostcube> for  gtx
<Boinc> ok bud, will try that now
<Boinc> thanks again
<Boinc> fingers crossed
<KRF> gecko_, there's a nice tut on the wiki, just google "ubuntu wow"
<gecko_> KRF: k, thanks.
<Boinc> brb
<Barackuse> I have a very strange issue here
<Barackuse> If anyone would like to help
<Barackuse> I can not access any web sites with firefox.  I can ping google.com from the cmd prompt and I can connect here.  I cant even connect to google via the ip address.
<ghostcube> from the beginnging or just happened
<Barackuse> I checked my router and DNS setting 3 times.  But as I say, I can ping yahoo, google and other web addresses from the command line.
<ghostcube> is any other browser working ?
<Barackuse> hmm  dont think I have another one on this machine, just came with fire fox
<mondi> join/ #ubuntu-cz
<ghostcube> konqueror
<Barackuse> I can try and see if I can install another one
<Barackuse> just strange to have this happen
<ghostcube> Barackuse: konqueror should be installed
<Barackuse> checking now
<Barackuse> installing it now, for some reason just fire fox was this
<ghostcube> what distrie is this
<Barackuse> 8.0.4.1  desktop ubuntu
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install firefox-3 --reinstall
<ghostcube> brb
<Barackuse> hmm this is not good.  I can bring up package installer and it checks and brings up a list of apps but when I select one to install iot hangs and the D/l prompt  -  so this tells me DNS is not working right
<Barackuse> But I can ping dns names in the command prompt---  hmm
<Boinc> ghostcube, ok we are getting there, the screen size fits the monitor now but ive no takbar
<Boinc> which i never had before either
<Boinc> sorry to be a pain
<ghostcube> Boinc: open terminal and type kicker
<blekos_> hi, i just upgraded from 3.5.9 to 3.5.10, are there any know issues? I am having problems with logout (i get a blank screen) and my taskbar disappears
<ghostcube> blekos: u habve installed compiz-taskbar-fusion ?
<blekos_> i think i had but i do not use it
<Boinc> ghostcube, its not installed, should i install it?
<ghostcube> blekos: uninstall it
<ghostcube> Boinc: yes
<ghostcube> Boinc: is this kubuntu ?
<Boinc> yes m8
<Boinc> fresh install
<ghostcube> Boinc: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> Boinc: before do me a favour
<Boinc> ghostcube,  - kicker is installed now
<ghostcube> Boinc: kicker & disown in terminal
<Boinc> my taskbar is there and it looks better than it did before
<ghostcube> Boinc: heh
<ghostcube> ok now
<ghostcube> Boinc: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<ghostcube> but before as i said
<Boinc> kicker: WARNING:     *******WARNING****** index=3is out of bounds.
<ghostcube> do me a favour
<blekos_> could u tell me the command for restarting x
<Boinc> sure?
<blekos_> ?
<ghostcube> ctrl alt backspace
<ghostcube> blekos:
<Boinc> downloading 411mb
<ghostcube> Boinc: open /etc/apt/sources.list
<blekos_> doesnt work, is there a command line?
<Boinc> ghostcube, downloading 411 to resinstall
<Boinc> 411mb*
<ghostcube> killall kdm then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ghostcube> blekos:
<ghostcube> Boinc: edit this file with sudo kate /etc/apt/(sources.list
<ghostcube> Boinc: edit this file with sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Boinc> ghostcube, default display kdm or kdm-kde4? i downloaded the kd44 installed
<ghostcube> ????
<Boinc> ghostcube, i cannot im installing what you told me to install before
<Boinc> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<ghostcube> Boinc: you are on 4.1 ?
<Boinc> i think so
<miknolan> join #kde-devel
<mefisto__> would this work? sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common restart
<ghostcube> use kdm4
<ghostcube> mefisto__: never tried :|
<Boinc> ok
<mefisto__> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Boinc> ok ghostcube  its finnished
<ghostcube> Boinc: in this file just remove the # infront of lines starting  with deb
<pim> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mefisto__> thanks pim, that's what I wanted
<pim> np
<vassili_> #kubuntu-ru
<vassili_> "kuku
<vassili_> "kuku-ru
<vassili_> #kuku-ru
<vyrgozunqk> mm now compiling kernel 2.6.26.3 :]
<vyrgozunqk> and if everything works afreter installing it, i'll buy a beer to everybody here
<vyrgozunqk> :D
 * ghostcube takes a mohito pls i hate beer 
<ghostcube> ^^
<vyrgozunqk> no problem :]
<ghostcube> heh
<vyrgozunqk> i'll send it to you by ebay ;D
<vyrgozunqk> for 25 euro
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> nah then i mix one myself
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<ghostcube> but thx
<ghostcube> :D
<vyrgozunqk> 25 eu for the road ;)
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> im student im poor
<ghostcube> :X
<vyrgozunqk> the courier has to pay his gasoline :]
<vyrgozunqk> we'll i'm too a student, and i'm a poor as as a stinkin rat
<vyrgozunqk> ;)
<ghostcube> rofl
<vyrgozunqk> pff till now the kernel's compiling for almost an hour :/
<vyrgozunqk> after that the system is gonna reconfigure xorg, and then i have to recompile wine... that will be another hour... :(
<ghostcube> takes time
<vyrgozunqk> crappy old Athlon XP :D
<vyrgozunqk> only if i haded a Core 2 Duo E2180 ( multiplier 10x ) overclocked to 3.6 Ghz... mmm :]
<vyrgozunqk> ]:-}
<nickgaydos> lol
<vyrgozunqk> yep and that budget CPU cost around 50 $ and more 60 $ for the MB = 110 $... but i don't have such a large sum... cane somebody give me the money, i promise to return them back as soon as i get my first pension
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> what's with the Pidgin package?
<vyrgozunqk> hi
<vyrgozunqk> why ?
<Roey> I don't see any standard Pidgin icon in my tray
<Roey> and it doesn't flash or highlight when someone messages me
<vyrgozunqk> hmm maybe its something in the options menu...
<Roey> vyrgozunqk:  hmm, maybe
<Roey> I check
<vyrgozunqk> have you found something ?
<Roey> I didnt
<Roey> not exactlyu
<Roey> though I re-started it and now I have the familiar green/orange icon
<Roey> thanks!
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<Denise> crazy world
<vyrgozunqk> Why ?
<Denise> I m always scared to do mistakes
<Denise> and do the wrong moves
<vyrgozunqk> mhm, always gets so ;D
<tuxx> im scared of these things too :-)
<vyrgozunqk> if yo're scared from them, then they'll happen to you ;)
<tuxx> yep, and people around are angry with me
<Denise> mayeb at the last moment i did the suicidal move
<vyrgozunqk> its a good thing to experiment :)
<vyrgozunqk> and take a risc
<vyrgozunqk> what have you done ?
<Denise> just back a man in my pidgin
<Denise> all my system was clean
<Denise> now I dunno if i canceled the job or not
<Denise> this is complicated that ubuntu
<tuxx> everything need time to get used to it
<vyrgozunqk> especially if you were used to windoze :D
<Denise> I was used to zombizz
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<tuxx> i was today xtremly angry with the way of installation of frostwire
<Denise> and now u are happy?
<vyrgozunqk> if everything well ok, he should be happy :]
<tuxx> ofc :-) after half an hour spending srearching through google
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<Boinc> ghostcube, i re-installed and i have the default taskbar again. whats the channel you said i should use though cos i cant remember? ive tried #kubuntu-dev but no ones in there
<vyrgozunqk> the open source sommunity is now growing faster than ever, so people be pacient
<tuxx> i can't understand, why i need to type dpkg blahblah instead of double clicking od that deb archive
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-kde4
<Boinc> ahh thanks
<vyrgozunqk> maybe your home folder is with name that differs from english
<vyrgozunqk> cause if your ddeb files is on desktop or home with different name gdebi can't work with them
<ghostcube> tuxx: :| dpkg -i isnt much work i think so
<Andrew_Barber> Is there a reason I would get audio from my front jack but not the rear?
<vyrgozunqk> well but after all it's a bit of a work ;)
<vyrgozunqk> you haven't configured alsa ...
<Andrew_Barber> vyrgozunqk: whats the best way to do this?
<vyrgozunqk> thought alsa mixer
<Andrew_Barber> vyrgozunqk: hmm $alsamixer   ?
<vyrgozunqk> ops Kmix
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<tuxx> ghostcube: dpkg worked...only that double clicking wasnt
<Andrew_Barber> vyrgozunqk: I've been trying to get it to work from kmix forever
<ghostcube> so what is the prob exactly
<ghostcube> only front speakers working ?
<Andrew_Barber> yes ghostcube
<vyrgozunqk> wait a sec to make a screenshot
<ghostcube> u got 5.1 ?
<Andrew_Barber> No
<Andrew_Barber> Im going from rear audio jack to rca cable on my tv
<ghostcube> ahh ok
<Andrew_Barber> It works with ubuntu, but not kubuntu so I know its a config somewhere
<ghostcube> so this is line out ?
<vyrgozunqk> should be there
<tuxx> are there any drivers for Creative usb soundblaster audio?
<Andrew_Barber> ghostcube: Yes line out.
<mefisto__> so you want to use your tv for sound output?
<Boinc> if i enable desktop effects and it messes up how can i revert back?
<ghostcube> disable them ?
<Boinc> how if i cannot see anything?
<Andrew_Barber> mefisto__: Yes sir
<ghostcube> Boinc: why is it messed up
<ghostcube> :|
<Boinc> its ok bud its worked, things went black and white last time and i had to re-install
<Boinc> think its because i didnt have the drivers installed
<mefisto__> Andrew_Barber: and this setup is working in ubuntu but not kubuntu?
<smarty> quick question: is it possible to keep windows on a particular desktop. forexample, i dont want to see firefox open in desktop 2 when its open in desktop 1 (i dont want to see the firefox tab in the panel)
<Boinc> one last thing, how do i enable my other monitors please?
<ghostcube> Boinc: with nvidia drivers all should work
<ghostcube> Boinc: u can do this with a trick type in terminal nvidia-settings
<ghostcube> this opens nvidia tool its like windooz a bit
<Boinc> will try
<ghostcube> u will figuere this out  but only apply
<ghostcube> dont save to oiginal xorg.conf
<ghostcube> if u have done all and want to start by default
<ghostcube> save the settings to desktop
<ghostcube> and use only the changes inside of the new file
<ghostcube> and put them into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghostcube> ;)
<mefisto__> smarty: if I understand you correctly, you can do that by right-click the panel, configure panel, taskbar, and untick "show windows from all desktops"
<Boinc> so just save settings to desktop unless i want to use them by default?
<vyrgozunqk> now i'm really nervous
<ghostcube> Boinc: nah just apply
<vyrgozunqk> i want to kill somebody
<ghostcube> if u want to use temp
<Boinc> but will they stay enabled when i reboot?
<ghostcube> if u want to use default safe the ile to desktop not to etc
<ghostcube> and then only use the changes
<ghostcube> and copy them over
<ghostcube> so u wont kill the working xorg
<Boinc> i'll get it working first
<Boinc> im not the cleverest person in the world
<Andrew_Barber> most clever***
<ghostcube> Andrew_Barber: hmm my line out works
<Andrew_Barber> ghostcube: hmmm yah only my front wks ..
<Boinc> hmm it wont let me use the other monitors unless i select another x session
<ghostcube> Boinc: twinview
<Andrew_Barber> Is there a certain channel for rear jack??
<Boinc> only lets me do twinview on the monitor on the same video card
<ghostcube> have u enabled full duplex in systemsettings
<Boinc> ive got 2 cards and 4 monitors. 1 monitor is a tv that i just turn on now and again to watch movies on
<ghostcube> oi
<Boinc> full duplex, no this is the first time ive ever used this
<Boinc> where do i go please?
<ghostcube> Boinc: nah was for andrew
<ghostcube> :D
<Boinc> ohh
<mefisto__> Boinc: some video drivers (like mine) need the tv to be on when booting up, otherwise tv out won't work
<Andrew_Barber> I think it is not selected
<ghostcube> u can set up the two cards by crating two devices
<Boinc> mefisto__,  - i dont want to use the tv mainly though, i just want the 3 monitors really
<Andrew_Barber> now its e=selected and no change
<Boinc> im happy leaving the tv off
<veritas__> blast it, my prtscreen button stoppworking after migrating to KDE4.1
<ghostcube> Boinc:  u need to tell xorg the both cards and manage the windows by twinview then
<ghostcube> i dont know how to get 3 windows on
<ghostcube> never tried so far
<Andrew_Barber> would nvidia-settings help with this??
<ghostcube> if it detects both cards yes
<Andrew_Barber> Boinc.. nvidia cards>?
<mano> hello all!!
<ghostcube> Boinc: is nidia-settings detecting both cards
<Boinc> it detecs both cards, 3 monitors and the tv
<ghostcube> cool
<ghostcube> so set all up and save the xorg.conf file
<mano> i want to change kubuntu to spanish, what do i have to install?
<Boinc> ghostcube,  but i can only enable the other 2 monitors as a seperate x screen
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> this is normal for two cards
<Boinc> im not sure what that means but i want to move seemingless between all 3 monitors
<Boinc> as though it was 1 monitor
<ghostcube> this could be workiong as i said never tried this
<mano> pleease help with spanish
<Boinc> ok i'll try
<Twen> Hi, which package should I install to play with kdevelop & Qt4 ?
<ghostcube> !spain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain
<ghostcube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ghostcube> :)
<pablo_> does anyone know if amsn is working now or it still sucks ?
<mefisto__> mano: in systemsettings, regional and language, there is a button "install new language"
<veritas__> can anyone figure out what distro/liveCD this is from? http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/8334/snapshot2qs6.png
<veritas__> hm
<smarty> anyone know how to remove the bubble that comes down when someone messages u in kopete
<pablo_> does anyone know if amsn is working now or it still sucks ?
<veritas__> smarty: yes, remove all notifications
<ghostcube> veritas__: knoppix :|
<veritas__> ghostcube: thx
<smarty> veritas: where do i do that
<Andrew_Barber> ghostcube you think knoppix? I was gonna guess slax
<ghostcube> could be any opensuse too
<Dragnslcr> smarty- Settings -> Configure Notifications
<ghostcube> but knoppix is mostly filles with packages
<Andrew_Barber> true
<smarty> damn, i feel like an idiot - thanks
<ghostcube> or sabayon if compiz is on
<veritas__> the screenshot looked like a sabayon liveCD
<pablo> hi .. im nex in ubuntu and wanted to know how  is it that KOPETE works ... how do i get to see my contacts '??
<veritas__> you first have to add an account
<pablo> where is that option ?
<veritas__> goto configure->accounts
<Twen> which package should I install to play with kdevelop & Qt4 ?
<veritas__> Twen: apt-get kdevelop libqt4-core
<Twen> thanks veritas_
<pablo>  thanks veritas_
<Boinc> ghostcube, i keep trying to enable the other monitor but i need to apply it to the config i think which i cannot do
<Boinc> ghostcube, it cannot create or delete backup files. im guessing as it doesnt have permissions too do anything in /etc/X11 directory
<Boinc> so i cannot save configs and enable the other monitors
<ghostcube> hmm just save the file to desktop
<ghostcube> u can choose this
<Boinc> cant save there either
<Boinc> ohh saved now
<ghostcube> ok so maybe backup the old xorg.conf as xorg.conf-backup
<ghostcube> and then edit it
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to make startx start kde4 instead of 3?
<Boinc> think ive managed it
<DarkriftX> i installed kde4, and it killed kdm.... so now i get a console login and use startx to start kde, but id like to have the option of kde3 or 4
<Boinc> so do i paste the contents into my existing file or replace it?
<ghostcube> hmmm maybe just copy the new one to /etc/X11
<ghostcube> if this works
<ghostcube> sudo cp
<ghostcube> and make a backup from the old one
<Boinc> ghostcube, ok done
<Boinc> do i restart whole pc or just gui with ctrl+alt_backspace ?
<ghostcube> restart x should do it
<Boinc> ok brb, thank you again
<Barackuse> woot, on the internet now
<Barackuse> has anyone had trouble getting flash installed and working?
 * Boinc kisses ghostcube 
<Boinc> working buddy
<mefisto__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Boinc> ghostcube,  - one more thing please, i have another 2 hard drives that are not plugged in. Can I just plug them in and i can access them?
<Barackuse> yea thanks, been there, read that, twice.  But I did manage to get it working, thanks again for your help
<ghostcube> Boinc: heh cool that it works
<ghostcube> Boinc: if u plug them in they should be noticed
<ghostcube> in /dev/sdx
<Boinc> ghostcube,  - sorry im lost
<Boinc> their sata hard drives
<ghostcube> Boinc: if u plug the drives to mb
<mefisto__> Barackuse: so flash is working? you solved the problem already?
<ghostcube> and reboot they should be there
<Boinc> ok great i'll try now
<Boinc> brb
<ghostcube> u will find them in /dev
<Boinc> ok 2 ticks buddy
<Boinc> brb
<rohan> hi. i have the "apache2" package installed. how do i prevent the web server from starting on every boot? i don't know how to disable services in upstart
<ghostcube> couldnt this be done by dpkg-reconfigure apache2 ?
<ghostcube> isnt itasking for start method
<shamil> ok rohan
<shamil> what you need to do is go into system settings
<shamil> once in there click the advanced tab
<shamil> then click system services
<DarkriftX> i cant remember where to go to change the kicker background
<shamil> then you should be able to disable the web server from starting upon startup
<ghostcube> rightklick kicker panel
<rohan> shamil: wow, that works! thanks a lot
<ghostcube> preferences
<ghostcube> last tab down
<shamil> darkriftx
<shamil> i have your answer
<DarkriftX> ahhh
<DarkriftX> found it
<DarkriftX> didnt think to right click on kicker :S
<shamil> you got it
<shamil> does anyone have an answer for me:p
<shamil> i'm running dual monitors, and the applet chooser for kicker is not showing up with the option to add another system tray
<shamil> i know i have that applet otherwise i wouldn't have a system tray in the first place
<shamil> this is super annoying:(
<shamil> i just want two system trays for kicker
<DarkriftX> ok, now how do i change the color of text on buttons?
<DarkriftX> i picked a color scheme, and i like everything except for text color
<shamil> ok
<shamil> i know this one
<shamil> this one was slightly complicated:p
<DarkriftX> found it!
<DarkriftX> im getting good at this lol
<shamil> ok:p
<shamil> yeah the font color choosing for kicker is a little harder to find:p
<ghostcube> systemsettings appearance klick the one u need in colors
<ghostcube> :)
<shamil> actually ghostcube systemsettings, going to appearance, and then clicking colors is actually where you do not change the color of the font for kicker
<ghostcube> nah for the text
<shamil> for changing the color of the text for kicker, right click on kicker to configure it
<shamil> it's in there
<ghostcube> thats not what he asked but :)
<DarkriftX> nice
<DarkriftX> made everything a little darker
<DarkriftX> i just wish i didnt have to restart xchat everytime i make changes to preview them
<shamil> oh well:p
<ghostcube> kwin --replace &
<ghostcube> will reload kwin
<shamil> lol, it sucks when kwin crashes:p
<ghostcube> im not on kwin
<shamil> yes but in general, it just sucks when kwin crashes
<ghostcube> sure thats why im not on kwin :D
<shamil> good idea
<ghostcube> so i have a puffer for crashes
<ghostcube> :D
<shamil> kwin works pretty good, but when it crashes, you can't move any open windows at all
<shamil> which window manager you use?
<ghostcube> compiz
<mefisto__> the alt-mouse combo still works to move windows, doesn't it?
<shamil> oh wow
<ghostcube> medo: yep
<ghostcube> ups
<ghostcube> mefisto__: yep
<shamil> i don't like compiz too much, it's really nice, but i wish it were more stable...which is increasing, other than that, i have to shut it down when i play my games anyway
<omar> kubuntu is unstable
<shamil> without compiz kde has more than enough customizibility for eye candy for me anyway
<ghostcube> shamil: i can pülay my games with compiz enabled :)
<shamil> i'd get some really bad slow downs if i did
<ghostcube> i only play 2  games
<omar> ese sebas
<omar> hola jessi
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I remember having issues with GL games and Compiz
<jessica> hey guys
<Dragnslcr> That was the only real stability problem I remember
<shamil> i was playing openarena and frozenbubble and chromium
<shamil> omar, sometimes ubuntu doesn't put out good releases
<ghostcube> i play et and doom 3 :D
<ghostcube> but enough ot
<shamil> cool
<ghostcube> :|
<shamil> :p
<shamil> considering my last card was a 7600gt
<shamil> compiz pissed me off sometimes
<omar> someone knows how ti play age of empires with hamcho on kubuntu?
<omar> how to sorry
<shamil> yes omar, get wine
<omar> hamachi
<shamil> hop into console and do "sudo apt-get install wine"
<omar> but the game run stable?
 * jessica is tierd
<shamil> idk if it will or not
<omar> yes i have winE
<shamil> i don't have age of empires
<shamil> ok
<shamil> i have a reference for you then
<mefisto__> omar: it's stable, but a little slower than running natively in windows. depends on the speed of your machine I suppose
<shamil> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1007 here you go omar
<omar> thank you shamil
<shamil> that'll give you everything you need to know about running age of empires in wine that you need to know
<shamil> and tested on hardy as well
<mefisto__> omar: I didn't even have to install it in wine, just ran the executable from my windows partition and it worked perfectly
<shamil> that'll do it too:), if you already have it installed in windows, just run the executable
<shamil> run the executable in ubuntu...since you have wine
<Boinc> ghostcube, ive had to bootup from the boot cd as when i plugged the other 2 drives in, it loads kububtu but do not load the x session. it sits there with a black screen and no hard drive activity. I tried it with 2 drives and it did the same, so i tried it with my original drive and it still just shows a black screen.
<Boinc> seems its messed up something
<omar> do you know how to play it with hamachi
<uoaphys> ﻿Hi, in K3B, when I burn 4.5GB of files onto a 4.7gb data dvd in data dvd compilation mode, why does an info line come up that says "Trying to write more than the official disk capacity" ?
<shamil> no i don't omar, i have never played age of empires:p
<shamil> uoaphys, 4.7gb is only 4464mb
<shamil> do you calculations for burning dvd's in mb, then you'll probably wont be trying to overfill a dvd on accident
<omar> it was for mefisto... sorry
<uoaphys> oh crap, so if its overfilled, it just hoses the dvd?
<uoaphys> im like 20MB over then if that is the case shamil
<Boinc> help - what can i do if kubuntu tries to load but im just getting a black screen when the x session starts?
<shamil> no if it's over filled it wont burn:p
<uoaphys> shamil, but it says its more than the official disk size
<shamil> so remove some data from the burn session before you burn
<uoaphys> shamil, why does K3B show my session to be 4.5GB then if it doesn't bother to show the difference?
<uoaphys> yea i already started the session... I guess we will see what happens
<shamil> because burning dvd's is a lot different than burning cd's
<shamil> that's why when i burn i do all my calculations in MB because the gb field can be a bit misleading
<uoaphys> yea, shouldn't the dvd burning app kinda do the calculation automatically though?
<shamil> it does
<uoaphys> it says 4.5GB here, and i stuck in a dvd that says 4.7gb on it
<shamil> plus i just opened up k3b, it says only 4.4 of a dvd can be burned
<uoaphys> so no it doesn't
<shamil> ok
<shamil> uoaphys
<shamil> open up k3b real fast
<uoaphys> k
<shamil> and then click burn dvd data disc
<uoaphys> ok well i will ahve to wait till k3b finishes this burn
<uoaphys> sorry
<uoaphys> i'll check it out tho
<shamil> oh ok:p
<shamil> anyway
<mefisto__> uoaphys: see bottom right of window, where it says Available 4.4gb 4.4gb? right-click that, and you'll get an explanation, or you can change the size
<DarkriftX> is there a way to make the kicker image work for the time/date also? it looks like crap the way it is
<shamil> mefisto, thx, that's what i was trying to point him too:)
<shamil> darkriftx, right click on the clock
<shamil> and then click configure clock
<mefisto__> basically 4.7gb is a lie, kind of
<DarkriftX> im there, but it only lets you pick colors
<DarkriftX> my kicker image is a gradient
<shamil> it lets yo upick more
<shamil> you can change the clock type, and the background for the clock in there
<uoaphys> mefisto, i can understand that, its just that when I was compiling my disk to 4.5GB (4483MB) it did no warnings or anything until after i started the burn process.. thats really the main thing that is frustrating i guess
<MrKennie> 4.7GB is correct
<shamil> well now you know you the truth uoaphys:)
<MrKennie> it's actually 4.4GiB
<shamil> a tip for you uoaphys, use dvd-rw's for practice burns, or just use dvd-rw's in general:)
<shamil> you can always rewrite them, and that is really handy
<uoaphys> naa dvd-r is cheaper and if iburn a coaster its not the end of the world for me, mostly time really
<shamil> aaah, true, but i'm still using my stack of 25 dvd-rw media from 2 years ago
<uoaphys> i have had lots of probs with DVD-RW's because even the slightest scratches on the surface after using them a few times causes the burns to be less and less reliable
<uoaphys> so IMO, RW is misleading, unless you plan to not use the RW in between rewrites
<shamil> having a good brand of rw media, and it lasts a long time, plus i use dvd+rw's, the dvd-rw's are actually not as good
<uoaphys> yea but even a piece of dust can ruin the burn process on a dvd
<shamil> yeah
<shamil> you use + or - dvd media?
<uoaphys> i use -R but thats cos thats what I got
<uoaphys> never really bothered with +r all that much, here and there though
<Boinc> help - what can i do if kubuntu tries to load but im just getting a black screen when the x session starts?
<shamil> ok, use that till you run out, the next purchase you should make is +, check out the tech specs for +
<uoaphys> kinda against the whole principle of sony making a +R to thumb their nose as the official -R standard
<shamil> +r and -r were competing standards, but all dvd players and burners support them today
<uoaphys> yea, they do
<DarkriftX> ok, one more q.... can i tell kde to show 24px icons on desktop instead of 32px?
<shamil> usually the more popular standard wins, which doesn't mean the best standard won, + works very good:)
<uoaphys> but -R was the standard, sony came out with + a year afterwards for real no apparent reason
<uoaphys> now when you buy a a +r you pay sony a few cents per disk
<uoaphys> in royalties
<shamil> lol, i know, +r has better jitter correction and so on though:p
<uoaphys> yea, it has better multisession too, and stuff like that
<ghostcube> Boinc: hmmm
<ghostcube> are the drives still connected ?
<shamil> the one thing i hate about dvd media, is that the 9gb dvd's don't come in rw:(
<Boinc> no m8, ive disconnected them
<ErikWestrup> How do I get the current time from the terminal?
<uoaphys> 9gb, as in DL's?
<MrKennie> date
<ghostcube> Boinc: and u removed the cd from the drive
<shamil> there's 4.7gb dvd media and 9gb dvd media
<ghostcube> to boot the kernel on the default hd
<gkffjcs_> How do I start my wireless networking before I start the x server, for instance if I want /home to be an nfs mount
<Boinc> ghostcube, it wasnt it
<Boinc> ghostcube, i only put it in to boot back up in here so i could talk to you
<shamil> 9gb might be what you want to purchase next, since you don't care about RW capability like me, that 9gb preference sounds like it fits you good though
<uoaphys> hey u guys wanna know how lame ubuntu is (the gnome version) when you enable compiz on the desktop, the "show desktop" button TOGGLES minimizing and restoring all the windows on your desktop, rather than actually showing you the desktop, lame ehh?
<MrKennie> gkffjcs_: I configured mine manually but I think wicd might work too.
<telecaster> hi
<uoaphys> so if its the second click of the show desktop button, even if you want it to show the desktop, it goes ahead and restores everything first lol
<Boinc> basically everything was working then once i plugged the other drives in it messed up. unplugged them and still just get a black screen
<shamil> ............uoaphys, one of the other reasons i don't use compiz:p
<ghostcube> Boinc: if u get the black screen try to type
<ghostcube> startx
<uoaphys> shamil; yea but u know whats lame, i reported it to launchpad, and they closed it and said "someone should report this to gnome"
<uoaphys> im like, LAME, i already reported it!!!!
<ghostcube> if this isnt working do a sudo update-grub
<shamil> uugghh:p
<shamil> lol
<gkffjcs_> How do I configure it manually?
<ghostcube> sudo update-initramfs
<shamil> just don't use compiz then i say:)
<gkffjcs_> MrKennie:
<uoaphys> IMO, whether its an ubuntu packaging bug, or a gnome bug, you ought to be able to report them to ubuntu directly
<ghostcube> shamil: this si not compiz related
<telecaster> i installed hardy with kde on  a laptop with only 128mb ram, 2,6ghz cpu and 1gb swap, its very slow, kde runs on a 350mhz cpu with round 400mb ram faster, and i could only install with acpi=off noapic and nolapic
<shamil> i'm more for the utilitarian interface though:(
<Ralesk> hi people
<shamil> ghostcube he said compiz
<Boinc> ghostcube, i think its started the x session but its black
<Ralesk> Is it me, or KDE 3.5.10 has introduced some bugs to kicker applets?
<Boinc> as i see the x appear on the screen before it goes black
<uoaphys> is there a way to make KDE4.1 do a spinning cube?
<ghostcube> shamil: oh sorry havent seen
<ghostcube> :D
<mefisto__> DarkriftX: did you get an answer to the desktop icons question?
<shamil> uoaphys, yes with compiz
<DarkriftX> nope
<Boinc> it flashes up just before it does black
<fernando> hello
<MrKennie> gkffjcs_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 loosk like what you need to configure it manually
<uoaphys> shamil: I thought kde4.1 had its own compositing desktop
<shamil> it does, you can use either compiz, or use the built in kde compositing
<mefisto__> DarkriftX: in systemsettings, appearance, icons, advanced, you can choose the icon sizes there
<gkffjcs_> Thanks, Ille check it out.
<shamil> idk if it does the spinning cube or not
<shamil> ralesk, kde 3.5.10 as far as i know is not released yet, or at least not in ubuntu repos yet, except maybe the next version
<DarkriftX> nice
<ghostcube> its in backports
<ghostcube> ^^
<ghostcube> im on 3.5.10
<shamil> cool
<Ralesk> shamil: umm, the next version (intrepid) will have no 3.5 KDE in the first place
<shamil> be careful with backports
<uoaphys> you think ubuntu intrepid will have 4.2 or 4.1 kde?
<ghostcube> i use proposed to
<shamil> backports aren't really maintained by the ubuntu devs
<ceco> hi guys i need help with fglrx i compiled a kernel, but now i cant install fglrx
<shamil> i hope intrepid has 4.2
<ceco> it says
<shamil> 4.1 is an incomplete product
<ceco> Error! Could not locate fglrx.ko for module fglrx in the DKMS tree.
<MrKennie> 4.1, 4.2 isn't out till jan 2009
<ceco> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.26.3-ultimate (i686) first.
<ceco> Done.
<uoaphys> whats wrong with 4.1
<Ralesk> ghostcube: do you use the quicklauncher or an analogue clock?
<uoaphys> i thought 4.1 was kinda like the real final release (since 4.0 was such a bug storm)
<ghostcube> kiba-dock
<shamil> kde devs didn't finish integrating all the features in it
<Ralesk> uoaphys: there's no such thing as "final" :)
<ceco> does someone know how to fix this cause i cant enable direct rendering... :/
<shamil> uoaphys, kde 3.5.9 also has built in compositing features as well
<uoaphys> 4.1 is SO much nicer than 4.0 though
<shamil> 4.0 was a beta release
<shamil> 4.1 is still part of that as well
<uoaphys> when are the apps going to be ported to win/mac, is that scheduled for 4.2?
<shamil> kde devs say not to use kde 4 until they green light a release which will be 4.2
<shamil> uoaphys, now you know why many still aren't using kde4 yet
<ghostcube> ceco: hmmm fglrx is a pain in the ass in normal install in user kernel oi
<uoaphys> i really like it, but the panel just is incomplete IMO
<Ralesk> ghostcube: could you try to add those two to your kicker?  for me the kclockapplet looks really washed out now, and didn't in 3.5.9 -- and the quicklauncher has the icons cropped
<uoaphys> and the start menu is hard to work with
<shamil> exactly my point uoaphys, in 4.2 it should be feature complete
<ceco> yes but i haven't got any problems till now, i've just finished compiling the kernel... and it says something for dkms...
<Ralesk> shamil: hopefully, but I'm cynical about it, no offence...
<ceco> and i really don't know how to work with dkms
<ceco> :/
<shamil> cynical about what ralesk?
<Ralesk> 4.2 being feature complete :P
<shamil> oh
<shamil> you could be right about that
<ceco> i can't understand that - You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.26.3-ultimate (i686) first.
<shamil> not going to use kde until the kde people say it's good to use, or if kubuntu does a really good job at kde 4 in intrepid
<shamil> lol i meant to say kde 4 through all of that:p
<uoaphys> shamil: hahah, why would kubuntu do really good job at kde4 in intrepid
<uoaphys> i can't think of a single kubuntu release that wasn't horrible
<ghostcube> Ralesk: hmm the clock and the quciklaunch look ok here
<ghostcube> uoaphys: ^^
<uoaphys> its like. half the apps are compiled improperly and installed with wrong permissions, etc
<shamil> kubuntu usually does a great job at making at doing kde
<ghostcube> i have no probs here
<Ralesk> ghostcube: could you upload a screenie somewhere? (or I'll PM you a URL where you can upload)
<shamil> lol, uoaphys, in gutsy i had major problems with crap like that
<ghostcube> u mean kde 3 or ?
<uoaphys> kubuntu 7.10 didn't even work with wired ethernet, cos knetwork manager was disabling dhcp by default, took them 3 months to fix
<ghostcube> i hate dhcp lol
<shamil> i hated 7.1, my wired net would stop working after i had enabled nvidia-glx
<Ralesk> uoaphys: I had no problems whatsoever, dunno :)
<uoaphys> why, it should just work, if it doesn't, software is bugged out
<Ralesk> NetworkManager is a pile of gaaaahhhhhhhh anyway
<Kaapa> hello. Never installed kubuntu, does the install cd come with a partitioning tool?
<shamil> ralesk
<shamil> networkmanager is a pile of crap:)
<shamil> there is an alternative though
<Ralesk> Kaapa: sure it does
<uoaphys> and 7.10's adapt pakage was totally broken too
<uoaphys> adept
<Ralesk> shamil: /etc/network/interfaces is a perfect alternative for me :p
<Kaapa> Ralesk: I mean like *parted, not fdisk.
<uoaphys> they might as well just leave adept out and put in synaptic who cares if its gtk
<mefisto__> uoaphys: it's very hard to test everything with every conceivable hardware setup before release
<shamil> here you go ralesk http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<ghostcube> Ralesk: www.homeinc.de/stuff/screenie7.jpg
<shamil> that's true ralesk that is a good alternative
<Kaapa> wanna installet in a laptop that has a full windows vista partition and I', a bit scared :S
<shamil> but for those requiring a gui, wicd is awesome
<shamil> networkmanager has actually gotten good enough for me to use........for once, so i use it now
<uoaphys> yea i know, just silly is all, that knetworkmanager and gnome networkmanager use totally different logic inside them, rather than just being ports of eachother to qt or gtk
<shamil> just frontends they are
<uoaphys> so the kde version just totally hosed the entire 7.10 release
<shamil> yeah
<shamil> 7.1 was so unusable i went to pclinuxos for a whle
<uoaphys> yea, but u know, the gnome ubuntu 7.1 was perfect
<uoaphys> almost no real bugs
<ghostcube> uffz pure lie
<ghostcube> :D
<Ralesk> ghostcube: the quicklauncher looks okay... hmmm  but I meant analog clock actually :)  text renders fine, it just can't seem to get the clock graphics right
<ghostcube> hmm
<ghostcube> ok
<shamil> even in the gnome one of 7.1 enabling nvidia-glx made my net no longer work
<shamil> it was really gay
<uoaphys> hey, i hate gnome, but at least a clean install of ubuntu 7.1 worked with networkmanager and synaptic by default, and the same couldn't be said for kubuntu 7.10 which didn't
<shamil> anything gutsy based was hell for me
<ghostcube> Ralesk: can confirm clock crappy
<Ralesk> what's this 7.1 you're talking about? :)
<uoaphys> now in 8.04, hplip is broken to hell on all inkjet hp usb printers
<LjL> shamil: did it like same-sex video cards?
<uoaphys> 7.10
<shamil> 7.1, 7.10, same thing
<Ralesk> hardly
<uoaphys> well 7.1 would imply january lol
<shamil> lol
<Ralesk> :)
<shamil> ok, 7.10 i mean to say
<shamil> i hate rpms to death though, so i was happy when ubuntu made a better release this time
<uoaphys> yea
<shamil> mandriva does rpms good, that's about it:p
<uoaphys> thats the real true reason i use ubuntu, is rpm hell
<uoaphys> yea screw that man
<shamil> true dat
<uoaphys> suse, mandriva, fedora
<uoaphys> why even bother
<shamil> suse is the worst with rpms, fedora is standard use for rpm hell
<uoaphys> IMO, the best way to get kubuntu is to install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop on top of it
<shamil> mandriva was the only good one that did them good
<Ralesk> I gave a spin to some other distros recently (like in october last year) -- yum was decent, but the fedora repo contained the most brainfucked naming scheme ever (some things were capitalised, some not, it was all gahhh)
<ghostcube> hmmm anyone here onm kde 3.5.10 compiz can confirm window previews isnt working for taskbar
<shamil> urpmi is better than yum
<Ralesk> suse has one of the nicest installers ever, but I couldn't figure out how to use yast once inside the system
<dr_Willis> 3.5.10? Hmm i thought 3.5.9 was the latest..
<Ralesk> and heck, I've been using linux since '99, so it wasn't my first one!
<shamil> lol, suse does have a great installer
<Ralesk> (and my first distro *was* an ancient suse)
<shamil> wow
<B3ny0-> don't play it
<shamil> i would be using pure debian right now, but stable is too old, debian unstable is unstable, and debian testing doesn't have everything in there, and getting proprietary stuff installed in pure debian is a bitch
<Ralesk> so like, in yast you have a bunch of icons that are kinds named the same and should do some installing or upgrading but totally wouldn't work.  shame really :P   then people said "yeah, it's messed up, but they're releasing 10.3 (or what the next one was) just a few weeks from now, and it's fixed there, you have a bad timing"
<Ralesk> s/kinds/kinda/
<shamil> yast was really cool, except the mandriva control panel is a lot less frightening:)
<Ralesk> heheh, I agree on the frightening part, yes XD
<shamil> i wish that mandriva would port their invictus firewall though:(
<Ralesk> so yeah, back to Debian stuff for now :)
<shamil> yeah:p
<Ralesk> Adept is nice, except when they break it.
<ghostcube> dr_Willis: in backport is 5.10
<shamil> i want the mandriva firewall though, closest thing to zonealarm i found for linux:)
<dr_Willis> ghostcube,  its installing now. :)
<ghostcube> if  u have installed kicker-taskbar-compiz uninstall it :D
<ghostcube> or kicker keeps crashing
<ghostcube> last suse i used was 6.0
<ghostcube> :D
<Ralesk> what the...
<Ralesk> "You are not using a recent KDE version.  Since your bug is likely to be fixed already in more recent versions of KDE you can no longer submit bugs against your version of KDE."
<Ralesk> this when I select 3.5.10 in bugs.kde.org
<Ralesk> bummer
<ghostcube> heh
<dr_Willis> I thought all the new 3.5.X releases where to mainly be bug fix's in the first place.
<mefisto__> I have 3.5.10 and didn't even know it
<shamil> i used 10.3 opensuse, when i installed stuff like win32codecs in opensuse, i still couldn'tplay my wmv's:(
<shamil> it did that a whole bunch of the time with me and other crap i installed in 10.3 suse, it was wierd:(
<Ralesk> dr_Willis: well yeah...  trouble is, they broke quicklauncher (at least for me it looks broken) and kclockapplet
<dr_Willis> Im not even suer what quicklauncher is.. :)  Ive been usng jwm+rox for my main desktop for months
<Ralesk> ah :)
<Ralesk> both are kicker applets
<Ralesk> quicklauncher is... pretty much like Quick Launch in the Windows taskbar
<dr_Willis> actually i am using quicklauncher. :)
<dr_Willis> I just never noticed its name. :) i always  use it over the big icons
<dr_Willis> heh.
<shamil> kubuntu doesn't have the system tray applet to choose in the applet chooser for kicker:p
 * dr_Willis wonders when the kde clock will get a simple 'show 12/24 hr time format' check box.. :)
<Ralesk> change your locale :)
 * dr_Willis repeates his original statement.. :)
<dr_Willis> It may be i want 24 hr format in some  places.. but a 12 hr clock is fine. :)
<Ralesk> yeah well, point
<ghostcube> i want 24 all time
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> heh
<dr_Willis> plus it defaults to the 24 hr format.. which ive had to explain to way tooo many total computer beginners.. :)
<dr_Willis> if its past noon.. add 12 .....
<ghostcube> im german
<ghostcube> :D
<dr_Willis> or was it past midnight...
<Ralesk> it baffles me that people can't understand 24 hours clock
<shamil> 24 hour clocks rule
<Ralesk> the 12 hours one is if anything, much more complicated
<dr_Willis> we need a metric clock! with 10 hrs in a day
<ghostcube> nah
<Ralesk> heheh
<ghostcube> u wont have this
<ghostcube> we tested here in germany forget it
<dr_Willis> Metric alphabet with 10 characters.
<Ralesk> one deciletter
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: I want a metric day with 100 hours. 10 hours is just not enough :)
<Ralesk> decaletter even, whatever
<dr_Willis> 100 sec per min.. and 100 min per hr...
<dr_Willis> brb. gotta restart kde to get to .10
<mefisto__> ancient egypt had 10 day weeks
<gkffjcs_> i'm having trouble with nfs, I have an export on /home that looks like this "/home/ 192.168.*.*(rw,sync)
<gkffjcs_> If i try an dmount it on a second machine I get
<gkffjcs_> access denied by server while mounting
<Ralesk> oh, hahahahahaha -- kde 3.5.9 is more recent than 3.5.10, according to bugzilla XD
<Ralesk> faaaaail
<ghostcube> bugzilla is counting error
<ghostcube> 1 is smaller than 9
<ghostcube> and 0 is new release eh ?
<ghostcube> so its older :S
<dr_Willis> Ok. kde 3.5.10 installed.. using compiz.. the issue was... err.. somthign to do with the previews on the taskbar?
<ghostcube> dr_Willis: yes
<dr_Willis> The previews for the Taskbar DOES work here..
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> ok
<dr_Willis> thats about the only compiz feature i like
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> time for restart
<dr_Willis> the quicklaunch thing is also working
<ghostcube> hmm here it crashed and for all others too
<ghostcube> if u use the original ione no probs
<ghostcube> what compiz version are u runniong ?
<vassili> #ubuntu-rus
<vassili> ubuntu-ru
<dr_Willis> !find emerald
<ubottu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<vassili> #ubuntu-ru
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. emerald reccomends emerald-themes.. which.. err.. dosent exist.
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> Recommended packages:  emerald-themes
<ghostcube> :D
<Ralesk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86222 *chuckles*  oh Aaron :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 86222 in kclockapplet "the analog clock isnt transparent, unless its on LCD" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<dr_Willis> i also think that 'fusion-icon' tool should be included/started by default with compiz :)   but  i guess if you stick with their defaults ya may not need it.
<ghostcube> dr_Willis: compiz --version
<ghostcube> is this 0.7.4 ?
<dr_Willis> well i dont seem to be having any issues with compiz and kde 3.5.10  lets check the version. I just updated/upgraded
<dr_Willis> compiz 0.7.4
<ghostcube> hmm ok im on 0.7.56
<dr_Willis> using nvidia 8800gtsxxx video card
<ghostcube> *6
<ghostcube> with some additional plugs
<ghostcube> anything kiled m prevs
<ghostcube> :d
<gkffjcs_> So I configured nfs based on several tuts on the inter web but it sitll doesn't work, dose anyone have any experience with nfs
<gkffjcs_> ?
<dr_Willis> gkffjcs_,  ive just followed the !nfs factoid page took me all of 3 min to get going btween 2 box's
<gkffjcs_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dr_Willis> if you are using the hostname. and static ip's you may want to chefk that your /etc/hosts file has each machines hostname/ip correct.
<dr_Willis> or else use ip#'s
<dr_Willis> I basically set it where each machine was mounted to each other machine in a /media/NFS/machinename directory
<dr_Willis> or was it /NFS/machinename :) I need to reset that up someday
<GLaDOS> 1
<gkffjcs_> dr_Willis: I followed that tutorial aswell, and I still get "accss denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.152:/home"
<gkffjcs_> I know the ip is correct, it is manually configured in interfaces, and I can ssh the ip with no problem
<dr_Willis> check the nfs server logs..  its very likely a typo or other simple issue.
<dr_Willis> or you dident isntall all the nfs packages on the machines
<gkffjcs_> whre are the logs?
<DarkriftX> how do i add myself to a group again?
<dr_Willis> gkffjcs_,  /var/log is the normal place for all logs. You may need to configure the nfs server to enable more verbose logging
<gkffjcs_> hmmm, there is no nfs in /var/log
<dr_Willis> could be under some other name. check the nfs configs/docs perhaps. Im not using nfs at the moment. so cant check
<dr_Willis> or logging is not enabled
<dr_Willis> or its in that 'access' log file.. whatever it was called...
<dr_Willis> auth.log perhaps
#kubuntu 2008-08-31
<dr_Willis> my exports line  /home  192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<dr_Willis> my fstab entry on other machines --> laptop:/home  /NFS/laptop/home  nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<dr_Willis> laptop was the name of the nfs server in this case.. and i had a hosts file entry for the laptop machine
<dr_Willis>  -/etc/hosts --> 192.168.1.105   laptop
<dr_Willis> well good luck. Im hitting the ZZZZzzz....
<Devourer> Is it easy to upgrade to KDE 4.1 after installing Kubuntu?
<gkffjcs_> Devourer: yes, it is, but if your on hardy youlle need to add a repository
<Devourer> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Devourer> gkffjcs_, does Kubuntu 8.10 run nicely yet?
<gkffjcs_> I don't know, I have not personally run 8.10
<gkffjcs_> but installing 4.1 in hardy is pretty easy, and as a desktop it's very stable
<gkffjcs_> in my opinion
<gkffjcs_> inface it is my exclusive desktop on my main computer
<Devourer> gkffjcs_, yeah. It looks ncie.
<Devourer> nice*
<Devourer> gkffjcs_, what repo do I have to add?
<gkffjcs_> one sec...
<gkffjcs_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<Devourer> gkffjcs_, what do you have to put deb in there?
<gkffjcs_> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main"
<gkffjcs_> yeah, it gose deb http... and ends with hardy main
<gkffjcs_> look at the others in the file there all the same format,
<gkffjcs_> once you added that to the end of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<gkffjcs_> then run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<thiago_> fges
<pablo> hi ppl .. been wondering if u could advice in wich game for ubuntu  ishould download... and where from ?
<Devourer> pablo, Battletoads.
<DarkriftX> lol
<pablo> ty
<gkffjcs_> Devourer: did that work for? any problems?
<pablo> havent try it yet
<pablo> thatś the game or the place to download ?
<Devourer> gkffjcs_, I haven't tried it yet...
<Devourer> gkffjcs_, I'm wondering if I should just wait until 8.10 comes out.
<gkffjcs_> it's up to you, but In all honesty, I have had not problems from using it, and you get to keep kde3 so if anything gose wrong you can continue to use kde3 normally.
<master_> hi
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Roey> wow :)
<Roey> I completely undersood that
<Roey> cool
<KRF> me, too
<Roey> German-language Help for problems with Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu [you can] find in the channels #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de and #edubuntu-de.
<Roey> Like, wow :)
<KRF> $ru | Roey
<Roey> I mean, I don't speak German but I know a lot of words
<KRF> !ru | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Roey> oh
<Roey> cool
<KRF> now translate that
<KRF> hrhr
<KRF> okay, might be the same :)
<Roey> Pozhalista pocetitie #ubuntu-ru dlya poluchieniya pomozhi na russkom yazekie
<Roey> oh
<Roey> it's already transliterated :P
<Roey> pozhal--help
<Roey> that word I know
<Roey> cool :)
<Roey> I don't know what dlya is though
<Roey> or polucheniya
<michael> hi i need help what is the command to kill my panel on the bottom
<michael> it does not show what programs i am running just the K start button the time and the 2 virtual destop buttons
<Sharah> Anyone having problems with KMixer after installing the latest linux kernal and headers...? It says that "mixer could not be found" anyone know of a way to find out whats going on?
<gkffjcs_> For security reasons I decided to change my ssh port to 2200, my problem is that now if i try to ssh my server with ssh mysrv:2200 I get "ssh: name of service not know"
<corigo> I am having difficulties with K3b reporting an error every time I burn the Ubuntu ISO.
<corigo> I have redownloaded the ISO twice, I have changed to slower burn speeds, but always get the following error Written data in track 1 differs from the original
<corigo> Any ideas on how I can confirm if it is Hardware, ISO, or application related?
<Dragnslcr> gkffjcs_- try -p 2200 instead
<gkffjcs_> Dragnslcr: thanks that works, but for some reason only when I manually enter my ip, if I try using "mysrv" which I added to /etc/hosts, the operation never ends,ssh just hangs for ever until I kill it with alt 4
<gkffjcs_> using mysrv woked fine before I changed port, so I know that part is working fine
<miecio> Ola pessoal
<miecio> Meu kurumin 8 ng não imprime..alguem pode me ajudar ????
<Dragnslcr> gkffjcs_- odd. Make sure ping mysrv works
<Dragnslcr> !br | miecio
<ubottu> miecio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BenPA> hi can anyone point me to the correct konsole setup for wpa psk  ... having trouble with the format and some of the lines to use
<Sharah> is there a way i can reinstall the linux kernal update all over again...i think it didn't work right and immediately after the download...my sound doesn't work and the error is kmixer cannot be found
<miecio> ?????
<miecio> ????
<gkffjcs_> yeah, the ping works fine.
<miecio> ??????????????????/
<BenPA> hi can anyone point me to the correct konsole setup for wpa psk  ... having trouble with the format and some of the lines to use
<eran> anyone knows a desktop search prog for kde 4.1?
<Devourer> eran, something wrong with ones not for KDE 4.1?
<vbgunz_> the file size view in konqueror 3.5.6 is a bit retarded... anyone know of a cool and fast program that can find where my disk space is going?
<corigo> I'm a Krusader fan myself
<vbgunz_> I tried getting baobab, I remember this being pretty cool but the repos don't have it :/
<vbgunz_> trying filelight
<Devo> So how do I update KDE 4 to 4.1?
<mr---t-> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Devo> mr---t-, thanks. :)
<mr---t-> np
<veritas_> man the choppy scrolling in konqueror is driving me nuts for KDE 4.1
<eamon> is there a move all files comand for konsol
<eamon> hello
<eamon> ?
<veritas_> mv *?
<veritas_> what are you trying to move?
<mr---t-> he left
<grendal_prime> god this pisses me off
<grendal_prime> whenever i connect to my vpn to work..i loose all dns resolution for the rest of the internet.
<Devo> mr---t-, I think it failed.
<mr---t-> what
<mr---t-> what failed?
<Devo> mr---t-, I think I fixed it. Some dependency failed when installing 4.1. But, using -f with apt-get fixed it I think. Do I have to reboot now?
<mr---t-> yes
<mr---t-> when you get to the splash you have choose menu then kde4
<Devo> K.
<Devo> mr---t-, and that'll basically be choosing 4.1?
<mr---t-> yup
<Devo> mr---t-, if I didn't, would it use 4.0 because that was the last session used?
<mr---t-> idk
<Devo> Lol, ok.
<Devo> Well, I'll reboot then.
<Blacktides> Hello I'm looking for help setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu
<mr---t-> !dualview
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualview
<Blacktides> sorry I havn't used IRC at all in like 9 or 10 years.
<Blacktides> lol whats the best client for Linux, used to be BitchX
<mr---t-> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Blacktides> ty
<Devourer> How can I organize the icons on my desktop?
<ChrisTollin> Hello
<ubuntu_> can anybody help me? i'm having a little trouble after i installed Kubuntu
<p_quarles> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu_> Ok.. After installation... i want to restart my pc.. but then, it doesn't find the os... and then i have to run from CD again...
<ubuntu_> how can i solve this?
<p_quarles> does the computer still start? does it start any other OS?
<ubuntu_> i have XP... but it won't start it either
<p_quarles> did the install process give you any error messages?
<ubuntu_> not at first
<ubuntu_> but then i had to re-install
<ubuntu_> because i wouldn't start any other way
<ubuntu_> and then it showed an error message
<p_quarles> the more specific you are, the better people can help :) what did the error message say?
<ubuntu_> it said grub couldn't start (or something like that) but it started kubuntu anyways
<p_quarles> and you've already tried reinstalling, right? I ask because I'd suggest reinstalling just GRUB, but if you've reinstalled the entire OS, that's the same thing
<mot> how do i tell kde when to turn my monitor off?
<ubuntu_> sorry i was at the phone.. my gf..
<ubuntu_> so... the fact is... if now i want to turn of my pc.. and restart... it won't find the OS
<ubuntu_> neither kubuntu or Xp..
<ubuntu_> and i really like to know what should i do...
<ubuntu_> i'm sorry if i'm a little slow... this is my first time using linux
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, I asked if you'd already tried reinstalling -- not b/c I recommend that, but because if you have it would rule something out
<ubuntu_> I already reinstalled... that's why i'm here writing right now.. cuz i haven't restarted my pc.. or else i'd be reisntalling.. again
<ubuntu_> when i first re-started... after the bios check, all it said was: OS not found...
<kuresuna> is grub installed properly?
<ubuntu_> and (strangely enough) the XP partition is D:.. not C:
<ubuntu_> after reinstalll it said it couldn't load grub...
<ubuntu_> should reinstall grub?
<kuresuna> probably would be a good idea to
<p_quarles> that's what I'd try; the fact that you reinstalled Kubuntu altogether suggests it may not help tho
<ubuntu_> ok.. um how do i re-install grub only?
<ubuntu_> is it an option with the CD?
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, there's a good how-to that pops up as the first google result for "grub reinstall ubuntu"
<p_quarles> ^ tells how to do it with the live CD
<ubuntu_> ok i'll check it out...
<HollowPoint> whois HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> grah
<rabindra> the adept-batch is continuously crashing with signal 11 (SIGSEGV) when trying to install mp3 support for amarok
<rabindra> could anyone help me?
<HollowPoint> try removing amarok all together, then re-install with mp3 support
<rabindra> how do i make sure that it's reinstalled with mp3 support
<HollowPoint> use KMenu > System > Adept Manager, uninstall Amarok, then once the operation is finish re-install, if you type "amarok" into the search bar at the top you should see all the appropriate plugins/modules for amarok, including mp3
<rabindra> and adept is not working properly at all i have not been able to install a single package successfully since yesterday when i installed it
<HollowPoint> you installed adept?
<HollowPoint> adept is installed by default so that could be part of your problem
<rabindra> no it was already installled
<HollowPoint> you could try on the command line "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<rabindra> ok i am trying
<HollowPoint> np
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> anybody knows how to fix repos gpg keys issue?
<cryingtux> ! GPG key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg key
<emilsedgh> cryingtux: you should add the gpg key with apt-key command
<emilsedgh> cryingtux: apt-key --help
<cryingtux> emilsedgh: i tired but some keys dont add
<emilsedgh> dunno then :)
<p_quarles> !gpg | cryingtux
<ubottu> cryingtux: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<cryingtux> im trying to add these repos
<cryingtux> http://mathpages.blogspot.com/2008/04/ubuntu-hardy-repositories-list.html?showComment=1216465680000#c2296072772041053721
<HollowPoint> add them through Kmenu > System > Adept Manager > Adept > Manage Repositories
<HollowPoint> you can add keys in there as well in a gui
<cryingtux> HollowPoint: well, manager repos doesn`t open separate dialogue box to manage repos, it rather relaods whenever i click manager repos
<cryingtux> ! paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cryingtux> HollowPoint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42088/
 * HollowPoint is looking
<HollowPoint> have you tried to run apt-get update again afterwards? As for opening the Manage Repositories dialogue it doesn't open at all? Just refreshes the main dialogue?
<HollowPoint> you may need to run apt-get upgrade adept (With the Adept Manager closed of course or you won't get a lock)
<romunov> any tips on how to install dev 3.0 version on kubuntu?
<HollowPoint> dev 3.0
<HollowPoint> ?
<dwidmann> romunov: ??
<romunov> oops, sorry. crude copy/paste
<romunov> i'm trying to install the dev version of open office on kubuntu
<romunov> i'm reading the forum and they suggest i remove the current openoffice
<romunov> which i hesitate to do, because i need it
<romunov> i would just like to try it alongside 2.4
<romunov> i downloaded the .tar.gz file and extracted it to a directory
<dwidmann> Umm, if you're working with the source, you could just install it to a different prefix (ie: /opt or /usr/local/bin)
<romunov> now i only have 3 directories (one with .deb) and an update file
<dwidmann> Umm, yeah, might be easiest to install side by side if you do it from source.
<romunov> ok, i don't have time to learn that right now
<romunov> back to the report!
<dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dominique> yo
<HollowPoint> oy
<HollowPoint> :D
 * kuresuna falls over while carrying a cup of coffee
<kuresuna> damn...
<Sbucatino> how could i upgrade to intrepid ?
<Sbucatino> i have seen how to for gutsy-->hardy
<Sbucatino> but ?
<Sbucatino> doesn't work
<stdin> Sbucatino: upgrading to intrepid isn't supported until it's releases, but you can ask in #ubuntu+1 (make sure to read the topic in there though)
<HollowPoint> Not sure I'd advise upgrading to intrepid at all atm on a production box.
<HollowPoint> I'm tempted to do it in a VM though :D
<bluEzz_Nept> Need help..I am actually novice to ubuntu platform..I was using kopete to access Yahoo and MSN bt now it has crashed..Is there any other softwares to access these messengers in UBUNTU.
<stdin> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<bluEzz_Nept> ..actually inbuilt kopete has crashed..
<stdin> you can try pidgin if you want
<_Angelus_> NOO
<bluEzz_Nept> okiee..thank u guzz..I will try dat.
<_Angelus_> GTK is a demon
<_Angelus_> bluEzz_Nept:  try aMSN :D
<bluEzz_Nept> thanks Angelus..
<_Angelus_> its the best around
<_Angelus_> its the most feature rich msn messenger
<_Angelus_> offline messanging... webcams.. sound clips
<_Angelus_> everything ;p
<stdin> you think GTK is bad but like Tk/Tcl? wow
<_Angelus_> ;p
<_Angelus_> stdin: actually its the only tk/tcl prog i use
<_Angelus_> because its the best around its better then windows live messenger the way it works stable and fast
<stdin> it's probably one of the only ones left
<_Angelus_> and its has more features then kopete and pidgin and has a cannabis theme
<_Angelus_> but if in future kopete will come as good as aMSN, then i will start using kopete probably
<tuxx> which IM can show, what kind of client is user having?
<HollowPoint> tuxx trillian does that, is proprietary though and can't remember if they do a Linux version
<tuxx> i know that QIP can show it too but i cant get it work in *buntu
<HollowPoint> tbf I have a LOT of problems with tk/tcl but aMSN is by far the best MSN client on Linux
<_Angelus_> true HollowPoint true :)
<_Angelus_> actually.. its alsa the best MSN client on MacOSx HollowPoint
<tuxx> i dont use MSN...i dont know anybody around me using it
<_Angelus_> *also
<HollowPoint> I did have aMSN installed directly from the installer but then it screwed up, couldn't fix it, so resorted to installing through adept again
<HollowPoint> my system is due for a fresh load soon anyway, as soon as Intrepid comes out that is :D
<tuxx> guys :-) i installed extremetuxracer but when it asks me to press any key to continue, it shuts down. Any idea? :-)
<HollowPoint> did you install it through adept?
<tuxx> Add/Remove Programs
<tuxx> i think its adept
<HollowPoint> yeah, so you get the menu screen, it asks you to press any key, you press a key and it crashes?
<tuxx> exactly :-)
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmm
<HollowPoint> I hate to say it but you may find a Windows fix is required
<tuxx> what kind of fix?
<HollowPoint> Windows Fix
<HollowPoint> aka Reboot
<tuxx> lol :-) ok i try
<HollowPoint> :P
<tuxx> brb
<HollowPoint> k
<HollowPoint> wb tuxx
<tuxx> :-) after reboot nothing changed
<HollowPoint> lol damn, was worth a try
<tuxx> but first time i started the game, it let me see menu
<HollowPoint> have you tried "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade" in the command line? May just be you're missing some important updates in other programs that tuxracer relies on
<corigo> Sorry, blanking on the name of the popular GUI HTML editors... Can anyone jar my memory
<HollowPoint> bluefish
<tuxx> ehm :-) how can i paste text in console? CTRL+SHIFT+V is not working :-)
<HollowPoint> right click the mouse in the console window and use paste in the drop down menu
<tuxx> aha :-) thx
<HollowPoint> lol
<tuxx> lol...now i see...SHIFT+Insert :-)
<bluEzz_Nept> I tried to install amsn_0.97 bt it's extension is deb..how to install it..
<stdin> bluEzz_Nept: use adept/apt-get
<bluEzz_Nept> ./amsn_0.97 doesn't work..
<bluEzz_Nept> okiee..
<dr_Willis> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<HollowPoint> you can simply click on a .deb file and it will open adept to install it
<dr_Willis> .97 is in the package manager/repos ...  it seems..
<HollowPoint> it is indeed
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install amsn
<HollowPoint> if he has the .deb file he can just click on the file to install it
<HollowPoint> adept will open it up
<bluEzz_Nept> it says dependency is not satisfiable..
<bluEzz_Nept> <HollowPoint> I tried the way u explained..
<HollowPoint> in that case just use the sudo apt-get install amsn
<bluEzz_Nept> but I am getting the error: Dependency is not satisfiable libsnack2
<HollowPoint> and it will download everything from the repos
<bluEzz_Nept> okiee.
<tuxx> even reinstall of extremetuxracer didnt resolve that problem
<dr_Willis> do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try 'sudo  apt-get install amsn'
<dr_Willis> when in doubt 'update/upgrade/try again'
<HollowPoint> seems something else is causing extremetuxracer to c lose tuxx
<HollowPoint> dr_Willis I usually have a look to see if there are any better repos for the program I want as well
<HollowPoint> i.e. installing the latest version of Wine requires a special repo etc
<HollowPoint> same applies to amsn and many other programs
<tuxx> but i dunno what is it...first time i started game, it showed me menu. I set language and when i wanted to set some display issues, it crashed
<HollowPoint> seems maybe you'll need to completely remove it instead of just apt-get remove, if it leaves details behind on the remove it will keep them when re-installed and most likely graphical settings will cause it to crash
<tuxx> removed...now i try installation again
<HollowPoint> when you say removed you did what?
<HollowPoint> apt-get remove extremetuxracer?
<tuxx> apt-get remove extremetuxracer
<HollowPoint> all that does is remove the binary file and de-selects the package
<HollowPoint> you need to do apt-get purge extremetuxracer
<tuxx> done...you think its completly removed now?
<HollowPoint> after the purge I would do "apt-get clean" "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade" then finally "apt-get install extremetuxracer"
<alfio> ciao a tutti
<alfio> come va
<alfio> ?
<tuxx> ok...trying...please wait :-)
<HollowPoint> np
<tuxx> installed...now have your fingers crossed :-)
<HollowPoint> lol
<tuxx> hell no :-(
<HollowPoint> damn
<tuxx> some config files have to be hidden somewhere cuz my language was set already
<HollowPoint> ok well if you open up dolphin
<HollowPoint> go to your home directory
<tuxx> and when a saw Stlacte lubovolnu klavesu a know its bad :-)
<HollowPoint> then go to view and show hidden files, does it have a directory called .extremetuxracer?
<tuxx> nothing like that is in my home dir
<tuxx> but...
<tuxx> there is .etracer
<HollowPoint> that'll be the one then
<tuxx> yep it is...so purge again and remove this dir?
<HollowPoint> so if you do "apt-get purge extremetuxracer", then delete that directory in console by typing
<tuxx> copy that...
<HollowPoint> "cd /home/yourname/"
<stdin> HollowPoint: or just "cd"
<HollowPoint> and "rm -rF .etracer" (Be VERY carefull with this last command, do NOT put a space between the . and etracer)
<HollowPoint> indeed stdin
<HollowPoint> I like to be a stickler though
<tuxx> it says: rm: invalid option -- F
<HollowPoint> shortcuts in the command line are to me a VERY bad idea lol, especially if you're not working in the command line yourself, you end up in the wrong directory and you've got problems, plus you never know how someone else may have their bash profile, if you define an ultimate path you can't be wrong
<HollowPoint> sorry tux "rm -fR .etracer"
<HollowPoint> I hit shift on the wrong letter :(
<tuxx> aha ok np :-)
<stdin> if someone changed $HOME in their bash profile, then it wouldn't matter anyway
<tuxx> deleted :-) now installation again
<HollowPoint> indeed tuxx
<HollowPoint> stdin valid point none the less
<tuxx> YEAH!! working :-) thx a lot
<tuxx> but i have 6,5 fps...so its unplayable :-(
<HollowPoint> ouch
<HollowPoint> what drivers are you using for your graphics?
<tuxx> i dunno...i have integrated intel
<HollowPoint> laptop?
<tuxx> yep
<HollowPoint> HP?
<tuxx> lenovo
<HollowPoint> fair enough
<HollowPoint> IBM then basically
<HollowPoint> 945GM?
<tuxx> 910
<HollowPoint> ah :(
<tuxx> its not good for games but once a week in a free time...
<HollowPoint> probably not good enough to run 3d GLX needed for extremetuxracer without tweaking the graphics down in the game
<vassili> #ubuntu-ru
<tuxx> there arent any settings for graphics except resolution, shadows etc...
<HollowPoint> yeah well shadows use a lot of GPU
<HollowPoint> resolution also has an effect, the lower you set the res the faster your FPS will be (Typically speaking of course), however it will look shit
<karname> hello , i was a problem in kubuntu , when i try to setup a program , adept show a message , what shuold i do ?
<tuxx> but thats no problem...im more happy its working :-)
<tuxx> i learn something new and thats more important as to play some game for kids :-)
<Nyad> hi. when is the next version of kubuntu coming out?
<tuxx> really thx a lot for help :-)
<HollowPoint> np tuxx
<dr_Willis> new release about every 6 mo.. 8.04 was latest.. so  8.10 (10th month)
<HollowPoint> karname what is the error?
<dr_Willis> Unless its delayed
<HollowPoint> it'll be out
<HollowPoint> bugs and all
<Sonderborg> Hello
<Nyad> thanks
<nomad111> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Sonderborg> I got a problem connecting to windows using remote desktop
<Sonderborg> I would assume that it worked out of the box on unbuntu - is that correct or do you need to install some extra software?
<HollowPoint> you need to type in console "sudo apt-get install rdesktop tsclient"
<HollowPoint> then look in your KMenu > Internet and you'll see "Terminal Server Client" Use that to connect via RDP to a Windows box
<HollowPoint> there is always krdp but I don't like it, tsclient is much more "Windows-like"
<Sonderborg> Excellent it works - Thank you HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> np Sonderborg
<corigo> Any one know an app that can open ai Adobe Illustrator files?
<corigo> or EPS
<HollowPoint> interesting question
<HollowPoint> you on Mac or Linux?
<corigo> this is Kubuntu chat, eh. Kubuntu
<HollowPoint> indeed but sometimes people do come in here asking for help on Macs lol
<HollowPoint> thought I'd ask before wasting time
<HollowPoint> as for opening adobe illustrator files I don't know of a Linux program that will do that. Have you googled it?
<corigo> HollowPoint: I'm so sick of Google. Tired of filtering throught the #$%^& links. It's time for a new search leader
<HollowPoint> Xara and Incscape seem to be capable of it from the first link in Google
<HollowPoint> sorry Inkscape
<skinnymg1> hello
<HollowPoint> hi skinnymg1
<skinnymg1> whats the off topic channel address
<HollowPoint> #kubuntu-offtopic as it says at the top of the room?
<bilal> i cant install my .deb files by double clicking the, it instead opens it with Ark. What to do???
<ForgeAus> uh, right click them instead
<bilal> wat after right clicking them????
<ForgeAus> or change file associations (in browser settings mimetypes) ... from system-settings and/or kcontrol
<ForgeAus> whats in the list
<bilal> the problem started when i installed kde4 from synaptics
<ForgeAus> I'll let you in on a little secret... .deb files are actually ar archives :)
<bilal> m using kubuntu 8.04 64bit
<ForgeAus> synaptics? (generally its a touchpad driver) or the synaptic package manager ?
<ForgeAus> because synaptic shouldn't be much different from Adept...
<ForgeAus> 8.04? thats hardy right?
<bilal> yeah hardy
<ForgeAus> ok no problem
<bazhang> dpkg -i pkg.deb
 * ForgeAus shrugs 
<bilal> i knw this dpkg method but i shud also work by double clicking
<bazhang> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 224 kB
<ForgeAus> bilal its a fauly file-association thats causing your issue
<ForgeAus> yeah install gdebi :)
<stdin> gdebi should be pre-installed
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<bilal> but g debi shud be for gnomw
<bilal> gnome
<bilal> and i am using kde
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> uh is there a kdebi? not that I know of!
<ForgeAus> gdebi works fine in kde
<stdin> gdebi is a backend with a GTK and a KDE frontend
<stdin> gdebi-kde
<bilal> leme install it now
<bilal> then i willl tell you
<ForgeAus> ahh stdin that must be the one I was running, didn't realize it was gdebi-kde tho...
<ForgeAus> (just showed up as gdebi)
<cryingtux> hello
<stdin> there's gdebi-core, gdebi (GTK) and gdebi-kde (KDE)
<ForgeAus> bilal kubuntu should have installed GTK for you anyway...
<ForgeAus> so even if gdebi is gnome (more likely GTK only instead of all of gnome) its ok
<bilal> gdebi-kde was not installed and i am installing it now
<stdin> kubuntu dose not install GTK by default, that would be insanity
<ForgeAus> stdin? uh? Kubuntu by default supports both QT and GTK apps
<ForgeAus> (not GNOME + KDE only KDE, but GTK + QT)
<bilal> what is gtk and qt
<cryingtux> ! paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vassili> #ubuntu-ru
<ForgeAus> essentially the widgets (dialog controls, etc) that programs use
<stdin> ForgeAus: the gtk would not be installed though, if it were then the Qt libraries should be installed in gnome by default
<ForgeAus> Qt is what KDE is based on and GTK is what Gnome is based on
<ForgeAus> stdin I guess they are in Ubuntu-desktop (but no KDE, just QT)
<stdin> default ubuntu install does not come with Qt
<ForgeAus> brb I'll find out for you
<stdin> ok :)
<LjL> is there a reliable konversation 1.1 package available somewhere?
<bilal> can some one tell me a good p2p software for downloading movies?????????
<bazhang> bilal, archive.org
<stdin> LjL: not in hardy afaik
<LjL> !p2p > bilal    (bilal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> bilal, please see my private message
<LjL> stdin: no, i guess not, but i could live with a third-party package that's known good...
<fenix> como entro a conales en español??????????
<LjL> !es | fenix
<ubottu> fenix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fenix> me pueden ayudar????
<LjL> fenix: /join #ubuntu-es
<LjL> o /join #kubuntu-es
<fenix> gracias
<kuresuna> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jon__> Morning, wonder if anyone can help with an XChat problem. Everything's working except for the Interface Colours (changes the colour of channel names depending on actions performed in them - red for new messages etc). Cheers.
<fenix> tes
<Sbucatino> hello anyone can listen this page
<Sbucatino> with konqueror?
<Sbucatino> http://www.englishlistening.com/startListeningNow.do
<vril> /
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I can't get tork to run correctly... it always complains about tor being running and then asks if I want to pass config to tor and when I press yes, it then says that tork tried to pass an invalid config to tor...
<ahmos>  hi , i just installed emerald but i can't change window decoration with it ..any help?
<rusineck> #join jezus
<rusineck> #jezus
<rexx> hi all
<rexx> have a problem mounting blank dvds
<rexx> tried two drives (on of them brand new) and both read dvds
<rexx> but cannot mount a blank dvd
<rexx> dmesg | tail
<rexx> [ 1286.728670] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<rexx> and if try to mount as iso9660 gives
<rexx> [  506.973534] attempt to access beyond end of device
<rexx> [  506.973542] sr0: rw=0, want=68, limit=4
<rexx> [  506.973547] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<KRF> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cody> Hey all... I am using kubuntu hardy heron on my eeepc 901 20GB and am having problems connecting to WEP networks. when I put in the passphrase in network manager it just hangs on configuring device 28% and then says that it failed, I'm sure I had the key right as well. Any suggestions?
<Tenzer> MAC filtering in the AP?
<msnbot> I have problme with samba. i gave share to a volume. Its not read only. But I cant write from my windows machine. I need to share it with write permission
<Dragnslcr> Check the permissions on the directory
<msnbot> Dragnslcr:  this is an NTFS volume
<msnbot> its 777 by default
<msnbot> this is what I have writen in smb.conf
<msnbot> [TRAX]
<msnbot> path = /media/DISK3
<msnbot> guest ok = yes
<msnbot> read only = no
<msnbot> writable = yes
<msnbot> :p   sorry
<anderson> brazukas
<anderson> na áre
<msnbot> anderson:  go to localized channel
<cody> Tenzer: No, I don't believe that it is mac filtering, because my friend with the mac got onto the network just fine (it is a hotel connectin btw)
<Geggele> hello
<Geggele> i will in gernman forum
<mrksbrd> is there a way to have just kde 3 apps show up under v3 & kde apps show up just under v4?
<Geggele> my first time here
<Geggele> can me help one person
<starenka> with?
<Geggele> german forum
<favfro> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<starenka> 1de
<starenka> bump
<Geggele> thx
<starenka> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<starenka> lol
<gigabz666> I don't know if someone can help me, but I've been googling this little problem for awhile now. I'm using Konversation at the moment, and I've found that if I type past the character limit, I get no warning but other people are getting messages cut off. Is there anything I can do to get it to warn me or automatically split up the message?
<forge_> giga not that I know of
<gigabz666> Ahh, ok. Thanks anyway Forge
<ForgeAus> hehe X-Chat just dumps the characters as soon as the buffer gets full ...
<ForgeAus> mIRC cuts them off too
<mrksbrd> is there a way to have just kde 3 apps show up under v3 & kde apps show up just under v4?
<ForgeAus> but I think when you see your line repeated back at you see where its chopped I think
<gigabz666> I heard X-Chat was supposed to split it for you, but it didn't work. Maybe a Windows feature only, lol
<ForgeAus> mrksbrd good question ask in #kde or #Kubuntu-kde4
<mrksbrd> ok ty
<ForgeAus> nah its not windows only its client only
<ForgeAus> you can use mirc in linux anyway
<ForgeAus> (via wine)
<tortoisehead> after dealing with the infamous "offline mode" error in firefox by editing the messages dbus sends
<ForgeAus> but I think kvirc might be a better choice
<gigabz666> Just a little frustrating, when you type a long message and people don't get it, so you end up having to repeat the message
<tortoisehead> i now find that firefox takes about 10 minutes to start up
<tortoisehead> a lot of applications do the whole blinking startup thing and then disappear from the public eye until they decide randomly to pop up at odd moments
<tortoisehead> any takers?
<ForgeAus> I have so many firefox extensions it takes 10 mins or more to start up anyway!
<tortoisehead> i don't have any!
<tortoisehead> haha
<tortoisehead> i tried installing opera instead, but that just hung and ate 100% of my cpu
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: what did you do to deal with the error? I had this problem, but it resolved itself, presumable after an update
<ForgeAus> tortise wait for qtfirefox :)
<tortoisehead> i'm pretty sure i edited a config file for dbus
<tortoisehead> which told the system not to worry about networkmanager (which i uninstalled long ago)
<tortoisehead> i'd settle for getting everything back to defaults at present
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: have you tried creating a new firefox profile?
<darcy> i'm trying to install kubuntu on my wife's computer and after a successful install, the reboot message says that it cannot find the harddrive - any ideas
<tortoisehead> it's been a while
<tortoisehead> just rename the .firefox folder?
<tortoisehead> and then let it recreate one?
<damianos> what do you exactly mean ?
<mrksbrd> tortoisehead: there is a know bug in ff3 that pertains to network manager which causes "offline" mode
<tortoisehead> well, since networkmanager is uninstalled
<tortoisehead> and it's still happening
<tortoisehead> i read the bug reports
<tortoisehead> which i think is where i got the fix for dbus
<tortoisehead> is the bug absent in firefox2?
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: start firefox from terminal or alt-F2, with "firefox -ProfileManager" and from there you can create a new profile. if that works, you can delete the bad profile and use a new fresh one
<mrksbrd> i believe so....yea the dbus fix is the only one I know of
<tortoisehead> will that delete bookmarks?
<tortoisehead> i'm guessing i should move them out
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<darcy> can anyone help me on my install problem
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: yes, you would lose your bookmarks, saved passwords, etc. there are firefox extensions that could help. look at foxmarks for your bookmarks
<tortoisehead> i'm wondering if the dbus fix is what's responsible for other apps taking forever to start up
<rabindra> hey i get this error while closing a dolphin window.. any help?
<rabindra> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/rabindra/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<mefisto__> rabindra: and is the disk full?
<Dragnslcr> rabindra- check the owner on that directory
<tortoisehead> huh, don't have any bookmarks anywaty
<tortoisehead> back in two minutes
<rabindra> mefisto__: no the disk is not full
<tortoisehead> could the disk for root be full?
<tortoisehead> rabindra: did you install root and /home to separate partitions
<tortoisehead> ?
<rabindra> tortoisehead: ya
<selje> i ask here instead. i have a problem with my ATI Radeon 2900 XT card. Does anyone know how to configure this correctly?
<mefisto__> rabindra: then what Dragnslcr said, check which user owns that file/directory
<ForgeAus> selje you need a kext or driver for it google can probably tell you where..
<tortoisehead> still waiting for firefox to load
<tortoisehead> ahha
<selje> kext?
<rabindra> Dragnslcr: i am the owner of the d3lphin directory
<selje> i have a driver for it.... i think
<ForgeAus> mac drivers are kexts right?
<ForgeAus> d3lphin like as in kde filemanager?
<selje> i use gnome....but i didnt get a good answer in #ubuntu
<selje> but under Device Driver it says: ATI accelrate graphicdriver
<tortoisehead> firefox hung on the delete/create/rename profile screen
<tortoisehead> i just deleted the mozilla folder in home and am hoping that will help
<veritas_> weird it seems like the scroll speed for shift+scroll is ok, but just scrolling by itself is still laggy  (KDE4.1)
<tortoisehead> yeah, firefox still hangs at the user profile screen
<ForgeAus> oops worng channel selje hehe for ati drivers go here
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tortoisehead> mefisto: still hangs on the create new profile screen
<mrksbrd> tortoisehead: did you try removing the whole app & re-installing?
<tortoisehead> yes
<tortoisehead> it's a fresh install of firefox 3
<tortoisehead> i didn't remove all of the dependencies
<mrksbrd> hhrrrmmmm
<tortoisehead> but i could try that too
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: if you've removed the .mozilla directory, you can just start firefox normally and it will make a new profile on startup
<tortoisehead> alright
<mrksbrd> try sudo apt-autoremove firefox
<mrksbrd> think that's the command
<tortoisehead> any reason for using autoremove instead of the other way?
<tortoisehead> just regular remove, i guess
<mrksbrd> autoremove should remove all dependencies as well
<mefisto__> apt-autoremove is not a valid command, afaik
<tortoisehead> i wasn't aware of this ability
<tortoisehead> does synaptic have something similar?
<mrksbrd> try sudo apt-get autoremove firefox then
<mefisto__> there is apt-get autoremove, which will remove unneeded packages
<tortoisehead> it's working its magic
<tortoisehead> alright, now try reinstalling regularly?
<mefisto__> removing and reinstalling has never helped me in linux. sometimes it can fix windows problems
<tortoisehead> is firefox a gtk app still?
<mefisto__> yep
<tortoisehead> alright
<tortoisehead> it seems most of the things that don't quite work right are gtk apps
<tortoisehead> the ones that decide to start half an hour later, if at all, i mean
<mrksbrd> there must be some other conflict then i'm guessing
<tortoisehead> do most apps have a debug mode?
<tortoisehead> if you start them from the command line?
<mrksbrd> look in adept search firefox...think i saw something in there
<tortoisehead> adept is a nightmare itself...
<tortoisehead> haha
<tortoisehead> crashing in the middle of an upgrade and then requiring several removals of locks and various broken pacakges
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: apt-cache search <searchterm>
<tortoisehead> ok
<tortoisehead> zynaddsubfx, whcih also doesn't work
<tortoisehead> appears to use xml
 * mrksbrd thinks tortoisehead should just reinstall
<tortoisehead> i'm wondering if the problem is there
<tortoisehead> well, i'd rather suffer without firefox than go through a reinstall
<mrksbrd> sounds like u have a lot of underlying issues though
<tortoisehead> yes
<tortoisehead> it might be worth noting that this install started out as a dapper fluxbuntu install
<mrksbrd> to me ....just easier to re-install then trying to figure all of them out
<tortoisehead> since that was the only disc lying around at the time
<mrksbrd> hmmmm
<tortoisehead> well, often it's only one or two issues that matter
<tortoisehead> i've got everything else working except firefox and the other crashing apps
<tortoisehead> plus mucking around in the guts of it is supposed to be fun, right?
<tortoisehead> haha
<mrksbrd> bet thats the problem
<mrksbrd> lol......ummmmmmmm no.
<tortoisehead> i couldn't burn a good disc of (k)ubuntu at the time
<tortoisehead> so the ancient fluxbuntu disc won out
<tortoisehead> this desktop is cursed
<ForgeAus> hehe flux isn't so bad
<ForgeAus> simple but lacks many of kde's features
<mrksbrd> my guess there is still some things that dapper is running that is conflicting with more modern progs
<tortoisehead> well, i am fine with fluxbox
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: you might also want to try creating a new user and see if the problems are to do with user settings. if everything is ok with a new user, you'll know it's some setting left over from dapper, etc
<tortoisehead> just not with fluxbuntu
<tortoisehead> i hadn't thoguht of that...
<tortoisehead> not a bad idea
<ForgeAus> why don't you just use a dist-upgrade then?
<tortoisehead> well, it's currently dist-upgraded to hardy
<mefisto__> tortoisehead: so you're still running dapper? or you've upgraded the dapper install?
<tortoisehead> no no no
<tortoisehead> haha
<mefisto__> ok
<tortoisehead> good god no
<tortoisehead> everything should be up to date
<ForgeAus> tortise then install kubuntu-desktop
<mrksbrd> not if you didn't run dist upgrade
<tortoisehead> i did long ago
<ForgeAus> set let it set kdm as your default dm and you have kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (+ fluxbuntu)
<tortoisehead> yes
<tortoisehead> that's basically what i did
<tortoisehead> the only difference is i removed networkmanager
<ForgeAus> hehhe perosnally I get flux + kubuntu + enligthenment)
<ForgeAus> oh and windowmaker, forgot about that one
<tortoisehead> it's basically stock kubuntu + firefox + ubuntu studio audio (new as of a few days) - network manager
 * mrksbrd thinks enlightenment is confusing
<tortoisehead> yes
<tortoisehead> i agree
<tortoisehead> windowmaker is even more confusing though
<ForgeAus> well I can't seem to find the standalone vers of engage...
<ForgeAus> not if your only in a windowmaker desktop, but if your in flux or kde its kinda, strange yes...
<tortoisehead> i tried window maker on debian a while back
<ForgeAus> then again so is compiz kinda when your in a kde desktop....
<tortoisehead> it's cool-looking
 * mrksbrd personally likes project looking glass....but can't get it to install under hardy
<tortoisehead> but i'd prefer something simpler or something more like a traditional desktop
<ForgeAus> yeah it sits well with debain
<ForgeAus> whats project looking glass?
<tortoisehead> i've never tried looking glass
<mrksbrd> sun java based 3d desktop
<tortoisehead> i don't even like compiz though
<tortoisehead> simple, reliable and not crashing, that's enough
<ForgeAus> I mostly only like the desktop cube and the minimization/maximization animatio nthat rotates the windows :)
<tortoisehead> do you find compiz useful?
<tortoisehead> i think it's interesting to look at, but it annoys me when i'm using it on my own computer
<tortoisehead> the wobbly windows...
<ForgeAus> can you tell kate to embed itself into konqui instead of opening separate windows?
<ForgeAus> hehe kde4 has wobbly windows, but on both that and compiz they're optional
<tortoisehead> i think kde4 is never going to be stable
<tortoisehead> haha
<tortoisehead> "kde4 is just a preview"
<fenix> nadie en español?????????
<tortoisehead> "kde 4.1 is still not feature-complete"
<mrksbrd> https://lg3d.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html
<tortoisehead> etc.
<ForgeAus> I think kde4 WILL be stable eventually but sofar KDE3 > KDE4... give it time
<tortoisehead> well, it seems their way of approaching it is very different than for kde3
<tortoisehead> they keep projecting the point at which it is "generally usable" further into the future
<ForgeAus> unfortunately intrepid is going to make kde4 the default (ie .kde will be kde4) which means your 3.5.9 from Hardy will be upgraded to 4.1.x or so...
<ForgeAus> (or maybe 4.2??)
<ForgeAus> anyway... personally I'd rather keep kde3 so I'm hoping they have a .kde3 solution
<tortoisehead> if they're at 4.2 and still don't think they're stable, i'm going to have my doubts for the project
<tortoisehead> they just updated the 3.5 series to .10
<mefisto__> and there won't be a kde3 version of intrepid?
<ForgeAus> (currently its .kde and .kde4)
<ForgeAus> not sure 'll see if I can find out
<tortoisehead> if i didn't absolutely detest gnome
<tortoisehead> i might consider switching
<Daisuke_Ido> tortoisehead: the definition of "generally usable" has changed as linux has made massive gains in popularity.  generally usable used to mean usable by most people, though you'll probably have to tweak some things in config files - today it means "just works", which isn't the case with 4 yet
<Black_Monkey> hi, twice now, my computer has just randomly shut off, and I've needed to reinstall my nvidia driver to get X to start :-S
<Daisuke_Ido> and have you considered xfce?
<tortoisehead> daisuke_ido: i suppose you're right
<tortoisehead> xfce is ok
<tortoisehead> but i prefer kde apps, so kde it is
<YippMN> hey guys just installed kubuntu on a freinds machine , i myself run gentoo , but can't seem to get kppp working for him or figure out how to get adept working , it keeps saying break-install, hmm how do i get all the libs for a package to install
<ForgeAus> I agree xfce isn't so bad, but KDE is better imho
<Dragnslcr> KDE 4.1 is in good shape. I've been using it for a few weeks now
<tortoisehead> i think "just works" is a massive mistake
<tortoisehead> just that concept
<mrksbrd> adept  or synaptic
<Dragnslcr> A few annoyances, but nothing that makes it unusable
<ForgeAus> 4.1 is kinda ok but still no kde3.5.9
<tortoisehead> if you've been using linux for a while and try using mac or windows
<tortoisehead> you'll find lots of huge annoyances
<mrksbrd> true that
<tortoisehead> i am a compulsive clicker
<mrksbrd> lol
<tortoisehead> i click on things while waiting for them to load
<tortoisehead> and unfortunately kde doesn't seem to recognize my kind
<tortoisehead> haha
<tortoisehead> gnome does
<tortoisehead> you can click all over the place and things won't crash
<tortoisehead> if kde 4.1 fixes that
<tortoisehead> i'm on board
<ForgeAus> Windows isn't THAT annoying, well maybe UAC
<ForgeAus> not sure about mac tho
<mrksbrd> i don't like GMOME
<tortoisehead> using a mac makes me angry
<tortoisehead> for aesthetic reasons alone
<YippMN> can anyone point me to how to get adept to install a package and not show break-install all the time?
<ForgeAus> heeh using ubuntu's default (gnome) themes makes me angry for aesthetic reasons
<tortoisehead> yes, as it should
<ForgeAus> chocolate brown and orange? who's bright idea was that?
<tortoisehead> YippMN: no clue, but we're listening
<Daisuke_Ido> tortoisehead: oh, "just works" is a massive mistake, because you can't make it "just work" for everyone.  it works for apple because they have homogenized the hardware, but with an OS and DE like linux and kde, it's a miracle it works on so many different systems at all, let alone as well as it does.
<tortoisehead> i agree
<tortoisehead> though i'd prefer to have apps that crash less
<tortoisehead> over more features
<ForgeAus> Daisuke I agree
<ForgeAus> althought hey're put alot of work into it to make it do so...
<mrksbrd> YippMN: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17971
<YippMN> tortoisehead: ok so i run gentoo on my machine and portage just brings in the dependencies hmm but how do it do that in adept?
<ForgeAus> tortoise, depends on the app and how necessary the features are...
<tortoisehead> if the app crashes just as you are clicking on that feature
<tortoisehead> it's a moot point
<tortoisehead> haha
<ForgeAus> Yipp run kdesu adept_manager
<tortoisehead> a la the prferences button in kazehakase
<tortoisehead> i agree though
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- Adept will get all dependencies
<tortoisehead> YippMN: i will tell you that adept has always given me trouble
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- if it says that something will break, it's probably a dependency conflict
<ForgeAus> you can expand the packages in there to get a list of dependancies, etc...
<ForgeAus> its handy for when a package BREAKS
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- two packages require different versions of the same package, or one requires a package that the other conflicts with
<tortoisehead> what ar eyou trying to install?
<tortoisehead> that will break the install?
<ForgeAus> this time I'm not upgrading to hardy from gutsy without using an old kernel
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> because last time the gutsy kernel wouldn't work with the locales package
<mrksbrd> try sudo apt-get update
<ForgeAus> (well gusty didn't but the upgrade FROM gutsy to hardy didn't)
<mrksbrd> then....sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<mrksbrd> run it from terminal
<YippMN> Dragnslcr: well just trying to get things like firefox and xine and to have amao
<YippMN> amarok play mp3 it needs ffmpeg lib and they all show bresk hmm, unless i'm not seeing things right
<KRF> !codecs | YippMN
<ubottu> YippMN: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForgeAus> being a mostly windows user I still can't seem to get used to using Ark...
<ForgeAus> it does stuff I don't want it to do and I can't seem to get it to do what I do want it to do lol
<ForgeAus> gotta change the single clicking policy first of all
<YippMN> hmm well shouldn't it be simple to just tell adept manager i want so and so package and it gets it?
<tortoisehead> yes
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- it is, but you apparently have something weird happening
<tortoisehead> but you have to add the repositories for the codecs, most likely
<ForgeAus> not quite
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- what packages does it say will break?
<YippMN> ok so i searched for ffmepg to install it, and in the list i request install and it shows break install , now do i have to somehoe select all the libs and dependencies too?
<ForgeAus> I recommend VLC :)
<anthonyb7> >HELLO WORLD
<anthonyb7> Has any body have fake ap installed ????~?!!!
<YippMN> Dragnslcr: every package i can think of that i have on my machine i want to install on my friends machine , like firefox and xine and a few others
<anthonyb7> all dont answer at once
<YippMN> Dragnslcr: this is a brand new install of kubuntu
<tortoisehead> ok
<tortoisehead> hmm
<YippMN> Dragnslcr: i'm new to kubuntu and adept, i run gentoo on my machine and portage works nice but wanted to have my friend who is new to linux use kubuntu to get used to linux :)
<anthonyb7> "ANYBODY" used fake ap before????
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- that's really bizarre. Do you have any packages installed that aren't from the repositories?
<YippMN> Dragnslcr: well just what was installed with kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Weird
<Dragnslcr> What version did you install?
<Dragnslcr> Unfortunately I don't know offhand how to see which packages are causing the conflict
<mrksbrd> YippMN: did u see the commands I posted earlier?
<Dragnslcr> You might try running update and upgrade without installing anything new
<YippMN> Dragnslcr:  hmm well just i guess the latest version of kubuntu , i know it's kde 3.5.9 but gotta find where the kubuntu ver is hmm
<tortoisehead> it should be hardy
<tortoisehead> if it's 3.5.9?
<YippMN> tortoisehead: yes it is hardy:)
<tortoisehead> hmm
<Dragnslcr> I dunno what else to suggest
<tortoisehead> can you update and then upgrade?
<tortoisehead> you'll have a million packages to upgrade just doing that
<ForgeAus> kde3.5.10 is in hardy backports
<YippMN> tortoisehead:  you mean in aept manager?
<tortoisehead> yes
<ForgeAus> but everyone seems to be adamant no kde3 in intrepid :(
<tortoisehead> you could try it with apt-get
<tortoisehead> sudo apt-get update
<tortoisehead> then sudo apt-get upgrade, i believe
<mrksbrd> JUST TRY.....sudo apt-get update
<YippMN> tortoisehead:  so just hit fetch update
<tortoisehead> at least you'll know if it's specific to adept
<mrksbrd> then .....sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- yes
<YippMN> ok yup did update a couple times
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- then at the bottom of the window it'll say how many packages can be upgrades
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- if there any upgrades, the Upgrade button at the top should be active
<YippMN> hmm says there was an error dl updates hmmm
<tortoisehead> is this in adept or from the command line?
<YippMN> in adept, but in cl its saying , Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tortoisehead> ah
<YippMN> and;  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tortoisehead> well, you have to close adept first
<Devourer> Why won't synaptic go away? System monitor says it's a zombie but I still see it.
<tortoisehead> if you want to do anything from the command line
<YippMN> ahhh makes sence
<Dragnslcr> YippMN- might be a problem with your sources file
<YippMN> ok cl update went ok
<tortoisehead> sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<YippMN> ok 0 on all lists
<mrksbrd> run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Black_Monkey_> gr my computer just turned off randomly again, and I have to reinstall the nvidia driver to get X to run each time. anyone know how I can fix this?
<YippMN> ran upgrade now and says 0 on everything
<Devourer> Knotify is taking up all my CPU, how can I fix this?
<tortoisehead> when did you download this disc of kubuntu?:
<YippMN> so now if i want to install firefox i can just do sudo apt-get firefox?
<tortoisehead> apt-get install firefox
<tortoisehead> yes
<YippMN> couple days ago
<tortoisehead> it still seems strange that there are no updates
<YippMN> tortoisehead:  says invalid operation firefox :)
<tortoisehead> there are ALWAYS updates
<tortoisehead> sudo apt-get install firefox
<YippMN> ahh yes forgot install in the command , but hmmm says now;
<YippMN> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<YippMN> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<YippMN> is only available from another source
<YippMN> However the following packages replace it:
<YippMN>   firefox-2
<YippMN> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<YippMN> aaakk sorry
<YippMN> damn paste , so this means it wants to see firefox ver 2 maybe or how about ver 3
<mrksbrd> for some reason repos are not updating
<mrksbrd> try adept again ...search firefox see if you get same break install error
<YippMN> but if i just got this two days ago why would there have to be so many updates
<mrksbrd> when you install off live cd it just install whatever is needed just to run
<YippMN> ahh i see hmm , so what would be the best way to instyall kubuntu
<mrksbrd> you have 2 options either cd or dvd versions
<mrksbrd> dvd version will have more to it, but will still need to run updates
<YippMN> ok did fetchupdate in adept and still not showing any upgrades or anything at the bottom but it did update ok this tyime
<mrksbrd> hold on one sec
<YippMN> ok now when i search for firefox-2 it shows me that ans also when i search just firefox and click on firefox-2 it shows install now when i do request hmmm
<benbread> Hey i'm having trouble with a USB sound card on Kubuntu 8.04 (64bit, i think) - the card is "Asonic External USB2.0 8 Channel Sound Card", it is detected in kmix, the mute and volume buttons work but there is no sound output from the device, reviews of the device say it works under Ubuntu but i can't get it working (ALSA), can anyone help? Thanks :) (PS please put alsoconf back into kubuntu)
<teddy_> can someone help me? I installed libsdl-pulse audio when i had -alsa previously, and now sdl apps have no sound. I reinstalled the alsa version and it didn't fix it
<YippMN> mrksbrd: ok firfox is istalling now :)
<mrksbrd> ok
<YippMN> guess i jjsthave to be specific on each package name
<mrksbrd> yes
<YippMN> so how does adept work when there are a nuber of libs and so on that are neede for say xine
<mrksbrd> u can also just typing first few letters
<YippMN>  i select xine-ui and it show break
<mrksbrd> usually once you select 'request install' it will automatically include dependencies
<mrksbrd> that is when you select main package
<mrksbrd> let me search for it ....I had same problem b4, forget how i corrected it......give me a few mins
<YippMN> in atails for xine-ui , it shows a list of required files , but if i request in stall it shows break yet hmm this shouldn't be this hard
<tortoisehead> gotta get going
<tortoisehead> thanks to everyone for their patience
<mrksbrd> see ya tortoise
<tortoisehead> adios
<mrksbrd> YippMN: try this then paste it in pastebin....link is on top of page......sudo aptitude install kdm
<YippMN> so what should this do then
<mrksbrd> will tell you what is needed & not needed
<YippMN> mrksbrd: http://rafb.net/p/1zY3IC22.html
<YippMN> doesn't look like it did anything
<sorin__> salut
<mrksbrd> k hold on
<sorin__> am probleme cu kununtum
<bazhang> !fr | sorin__
<ubottu> sorin__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sorin__> no speak englis
<bazhang> sorin__, /join #kubuntu-fr
<mrksbrd> YippMN: try this....sudo dpkg --configure -a
<benbread> Does anyone know the location of the alsa config file?
<mrksbrd> this will repair broken pkgs
<sorin__>   ... I welcome a problem .. kubuntum not really know how to do partitile
<sorin__> Tuesday who could help
<mrksbrd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  ok did that command and didn't see any output
<mrksbrd> you won't
<mrksbrd> see if u still get error
<mrksbrd> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  doing apt-get install xine-ui , it shows a lib dependency and says broken paakge and says but thastlib will not be installed
<mrksbrd> try from terminal
<YippMN> hat was in terminal
<mrksbrd> ok
<sorin__>   which is the Romanian ubuntum
<mrksbrd> but are u still getting break error in adept
<mrksbrd> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mrksbrd> !rom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rom
<YippMN> romania is RO
<sorin__> yes romania
<sorin__> yes
<mrksbrd> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<mrksbrd> ty
<sorin__>   do not speak English very well and are in romania
<sorin__> Thanks very much
<YippMN> hmm this shouldn't be this hard if someone new doesn't know to come here if they are tryig kubuntu , hmm , i should be able to use adept and just have it install xine and not have to pick out all the dependencies right?
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  i select gxine or xine-ui thos are the two you need to run xine hmm and they both show break
<MachinTrucChose> Hi...can someone tell me if it's possible to only allow a single session per user? It's just too confusing for my parents. I want a more Windows-like behavior, so that user "Bob" can only be logged in once, and if he tries to login again, it resumes his old session instead of starting a new one. If Kubuntu can't do this, can someone recommend another distro that does?
<sorin__> are very few users on ro
<scifi> hi im having trouble with kdewallet not saving/accepting my password, can someone advise me on this please??
<mrksbrd> YippMN: don't know if GENTOO is the same as far as it goes as installs, but I've noticed sometimes U may have to re-install a couple of times to get a perfect install
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  well in gentoo you ues portage in command line , and do , emerge -pv xine , and it will show what it will get including all dependencies and then you just take out the -pv which is pretend,verbose, and it installs everything  ":)
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  are you saying i need to install kubuntu a couple times?
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  hmm when i have adept show details of gxine, it does list package relationships, i guess all the dendent libs and such, so how do i get it to install all the dependencies then
<scifi> anyone???
<mrksbrd> MachinTrucChuse: what are you looking to do bypass login
<mrksbrd> YippMN: that could be a huge list
<MachinTrucChose> mrksbrd: no...I just need to ensure that in this multi-user setup, if user Bob had a session, then user Jeff took over the computer and logged in (locking the Bob session), and then when Jeff was finished Bob tried to log in again, that Bob doesn't end up with two different "Bob" sessions.
<MachinTrucChose> I'm not talking about resuming sessions in the way Kubuntu means it, but in the way Windows means it. SAME processes, not loading a saved snapshot a second time.
<MachinTrucChose> for example, Firefox will not run if Bob already has a different session with Firefox open.  Makes it unusable.
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  hmm this silly it shouldn't be this hard to just install some new packages
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  so do i need to reinstall kubuntu again to get things working righr?
<mrksbrd> YippMN: your right but sometimes the install "burps" & causes future issues.....it really is a good learning platform though
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  and another thing hmm , i can't get kppp to work with the hardware modem , hmm i used to use it on my machine before i got dsl
<sorin__> plm
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  so have you seen this burp on istall before with kubuntu , yeah i agree it should a good distro for my friend to learn on
<mrksbrd> MachinTrucChose: it shouldn't because everything with this is user specific
<MachinTrucChose> mrk: it says "Firefox is already running."
<mrksbrd> Yipp yes seen it a few times myself, would just install a few things...make sure everything looks good then go for it
<MachinTrucChose> in any case, I want to reduce confusion. Is it possible or not to make it one-session-per-user.
<mrksbrd> it's a pain in the butt, but solves alot of headaches later
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  ok thanks guess i'll pop the cd in againand do a niother install , maybe it was cause i had kubuntu loaded running live cd and maybe i should just do install right from the start
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  hanks
<YippMN> thanks
<mefisto__> YippMN: have you tried removing the conflicting packages, then install xine-ui ?
<mehmet> yo yo!
<mrksbrd> mefisto: i think he also has a few underlying issues as well
<mehmet> anyone knows a good website for linux hacking? :)
<Black_Monkey_> my computer has randomly turned off 3 times in the past day, and each time I've had to reinstall the nvidia driver to make X start. can anyone help?
<mehmet> im newbie on konversation
<mehmet> where are the channels man?
<mehmet> what are all these ppl doing here?
<letalis> linux hacking?
<mehmet> je :)
<mehmet> tools etc
<mehmet> im good at coding and stuff... i ve used ubuntu... now using kubuntu
<mehmet> linux is gr8 man! amazin
<mehmet> fuck windows
<mdik> hacking like programming or like breaking into random networks?
<mehmet> now wanna hack som stuff
<jpds> !ohmy | mehmet
<ubottu> mehmet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jpds> mehmet: kernelnewbies.org
<mehmet> i know what is hacking
<mdik> mehmet: i asked in which sense _you_ meant it
<mehmet> like breaking into ppl who downloaded childporn etc
<mehmet> also breaking into my ex's :)
<jpds> What would be the point of that?
<mehmet> which one?
<Roey> jpds:  heya
<mdik> mehmet, wrong channel...
<mehmet> wtf?
<jpds> hello Roey
<mehmet> ok whateva man
<mehmet> teach me this konversation stuff
<mehmet> how do i list channels
<mehmet> how to subscribe autoconnect etc
<Roey> jpds:  your nickname shares letters with "Jewish Private Day School" here in the DC area
<letalis> lol
<mehmet> lol ^^
<jpds> mehmet: /msg Alis help list
<Roey> :)
<jpds> Roey: So?
<mehmet> that is nice thanx
<mehmet> jpds
<Roey> jpds:  oh, I just thought you were possibly of the DC area
<Roey> :P
<Roey> jpds:  but anyway!  Heya still :)
<mdik> mehmet, if you want to learn more about IRC, press F1 or try using irssi
<mrksbrd> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mehmet> doh... sry
<jpds> mrksbrd: No warez here.
<mefisto__> mehmet: window menu, channel list (or press F5
<mrksbrd> huh?
<mehmet> mefisto thank you so much
<mehmet> sry for the spam like text :D
<mrksbrd> jpds: where did I refer to warez
<bazhang> mrksbrd, you dont
<mehmet> that was me :D
<bazhang> !piracy > mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd, please see my private message
<jpds> mrksbrd: "!list" is used in some channels to list warez.
<ForgeAus> hehe the !list command does
<mehmet> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ForgeAus> perhaps he meant /list ?
<ForgeAus> (typo? or habit using ! instead?)
<ForgeAus> I guess its also worth noting not ALL file sharing is warez...
<mrksbrd> jpds: yes I know, been around here long enough to realize that.....was refering to mehmet asking about channel lists
<mehmet> open source is like a good sex, because its better when you do it free XD
<jpds> !ot | mehmet
<ubottu> mehmet: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> mehmet, please take chat elsewhere.
<mehmet> gee
<mehmet> easy guys...
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> this is not the chat channel.
<mehmet> what are all these ppl doing here then?
<mrksbrd> tech issues
<bazhang> this is kubuntu support mehmet
<mehmet> chating on tech issues?
<mrksbrd> not chatting....people helping others resolve issues
<phreak-> i seee
<phreak-> ok thank you for everything... sorry for any inconvenience
<phreak-> peace out guys.
<x-X-x> what button is meta?
<jpds> x-X-x: the windows key.
<x-X-x> k
<ForgeAus> if I dist-upgrade to gutsy is there any way I can get fully updated packages instead of having to dist-update then update again?
<ForgeAus> sorry dist-upgrade then update to newer package versions
<ForgeAus> (still gotta remember to keep an old kernel for the hardy dist-upgrade because the gutsy one doesn't work)
<starenka> 'allo: how can i prevent echo to make a newline? f.e here http://pastebin.com/d4bdda70a
<KRF> starenka, man echo
<starenka> KRF: it support only trailing newline
<starenka> KRF: i need also the intiating one
<starenka> if you catch my drift
<starenka> look @ the paste
<KRF> oh
<KRF> i dont think that'll work
<sorin_> ubuntun-ro
<starenka> is there any other way how to concat program outputs with strings (other than echo)?
<sorin_> #buntu-ro
<starenka> ubuntu-ro
<starenka> :))
<sorin_> care este ma
<starenka> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<sorin_> ms
<starenka> wha?
<KRF> starenka, in python it'd be sys.out.write()
<sorin_> tanks
<KRF> err, no
<starenka> KRF: yep, but .... you know...
<KRF> thats java
<KRF> ;)
<starenka> KRF: i can make it in python, but it looks ridicolous to use python for just running commands and concat strings
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  hey i tried to install kubuntu from the start menu of kubuntu , but it seems as if it can't get kdm to run hmm , would it not like an older monitor?
<arkara> hello
<starenka> KRF: it's print "what"
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  or i should say i wanted to install from the first menu that come up , asking to try kubuntu or install
<arkara> i need to edit my fstab i order to mount an ntfs partition as a user from both terminal and gui
<starenka> arkara: /dev/sda1       /windows/c      ntfs-3g 0       0
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  i imagine reinstaling it from the first menu would be better then from running on ther live cd?
<starenka> arkara: change sdax and mount path to suit you
<arkara> with no options?
<mehmet> kardesh external hdd mi calismiyo?
<mehmet> flash disk fln hesagbi
<sorin_> help mee
<mrksbrd> YippMN: yes
<bazhang> mehmet, english please
<mehmet> ok ok i shut up
<mehmet> ppl dont like me
<mehmet> language is turkish
<mehmet> fyi
<bazhang> !tr | mehmet
<ubottu> mehmet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mrksbrd> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<bazhang> mehmet, /join #ubuntu-tr
<YippMN> hmmm
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  if i selct to install kubuntu from that first menu when the cd boots it gets to staring kdm and stalls hmm doesn't it like an older monitor
<mrksbrd> monitor shouldn't have anything to do with it
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  well it says starting kdm and something else and then just sits there and the cd spins down after a minute
<mrksbrd> you still have ability to d/l an iso?
<YippMN> yes i'm useing my dsl modem on this machine
<knkd> ы
<mrksbrd> download & burn alternate iso of kubuntu
<knkd> есть хто живой?
<knkd> лю-ю-ю-юди
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> english please
<mehmet> knkd, english please
<mrksbrd> alternate is a text based install
<knkd> aga
<knkd> yess
<mehmet> :D
<bazhang> !ru | knkd
<ubottu> knkd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<knkd> !ru
<bazhang> knkd, /join #ubuntu-ru
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  you want me to instal kubuntu by hand?? oh god no hehe
<mrksbrd> YippMN: throw your live cd out the window
<knkd> aga uzge
<knkd> senks
<bazhang> no problem
<YippMN> thaqts why i wanted to use the installer for kubuntu , so my friend could do it too if he had to
<mrksbrd> it's still easy to do just a few more easy ?'s
<mrksbrd> it's easy....trust me
<mrksbrd> just not gui based
<YippMN> so where do i get the alternate cd
<mrksbrd> kubuntu.org
<YippMN> akk can't dl it on his maching here theresnow burner :)
<mrksbrd> look for alternate iso
<mrksbrd> :(
<Glady> rampage
<Glady> I thought it was what u wanted
<mrksbrd> lol....batting a thousand
<Glady> I dont understand anything here
<mrksbrd> Glady: what are u looking to do?
<Glady> nothing
<bazhang> Glady, this is kubuntu support; do you have a support question?
<Glady> I think I didnt understand anything
<slow-motion> hi
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  ok i se how i can get the alternate , but gotta go back to my machine and dl and burn it :)) will it work ok installing it that way when i have kubuntu allready installed , i suppose it will format hmm?
<mrksbrd> YippMN: yes will do a complete format
<YippMN> mrksbrd:  iok tanks :)
<mrksbrd> YippMN: don't give up we'll get it working for ya
<mefisto__> yippMN is gone?
<mefisto__> installing from a usb drive might have been a solution http://clintthewookie.wordpress.com/2008/06/15/installing-kubuntu-from-a-usb-drive/
<mrksbrd> lol....his luck he probably didn't have one with him
<mano> hey all... how do i configure the kicker to show only current windows instead of all windows in all virtual desktops?
<mano> i mean windows in current desktop
<PhilRod> mano: right-click on panel->configure panel -> taskbar
 * PhilRod thinks that not having the panel config in systemsettings is a mistake
<mano> PhilRod, and what would the option be?
<mefisto__> mano: the first box
<mano> mefisto__, mmmm i dont see any box with what i want to do...
<mefisto__> mano: turn off "show windows from all desktops"
<mano> i dont have that option... im using spanish is that why?
<mefisto__> mano: don't know. are you using kde3?
<mano> mefisto__, yes kde3
<mefisto__> mano: so what's the first box in the taskbar section in your spanish version?
<mano> sort windows alphabetically
<azzimut>  hi there! have a problem and need help! ;) i have a Roland Edirol PC-50 keabord and i'd like to play it in ubuntu but i have problems to get it installed properly and also with the sound configuration of my computer... could anyone in here help me?
<mano> mefisto__, sort windows alphabetically
<mano> mefisto__, no idea?
<mefisto__> mano: I'm looking to find where that setting is stored in .kde
<mano> mefisto__, ok thanks
<lesergi> hi all
<lesergi> hi all
<lesergi> I want to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid
<lesergi> I've changed hardy to intrepid entries from sources.list
<lesergi> doing aptitude full-upgrade will upgrades hardy to intrepid?
<mano> mefisto__, ive uninstalled language pack es ill see if now it shows the option
<aanderse> is there any reported problems with qt4 in hardy?
<mano> mefisto__, where did u tell me that option was?
<DarkriftX> is there a way to tell your kicker how many rows to use in your taskbar? i made my kicker large, but it made the buttons smaller trying to fit 3 rows, id like to have 2
<knkd> woT fak compilit' pad WeNDu cherez MINGW32 ? bI ?
<sorin_> bai
<ForgeAus> does k3b handle .MDF files?
<mrksbrd> good ?
<mrksbrd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-136762.html
<mrksbrd> ForgeAus: should be able to check out that link
<ForgeAus> kewl K3B does it treats mdf as an iso... but what of the mds? doesn't quite mention it there
<ForgeAus> anyway an .iso is what I want out of it not a physical CD so, should be good enuff for me
<mrksbrd> mds is just like a .cue file, don't believe k3b needs it to burn it
<mrksbrd> just save it as a data file then
<ForgeAus> hehe whats a .cue file? (I've seen them around generally paired with a .bin)
<mrksbrd> basically it is like a text file that points to the info under the other file it is associated with
<knkd> woT fak compilit' pad WeNDu cherez MINGW32 ? bI ?
<knkd> woT Kak compilit' pad WeNDu cherez MINGW32 ? bI ?
<mrksbrd> knkd: english please
<ForgeAus> mrksbrd you mean like metadata?
<knkd> MINGW32 ?
<mrksbrd> yea
<ForgeAus> great :) that means its extraneous
<mrksbrd> knkd: language u speak
<knkd> MINGW32 + rtfm 2 me
<knkd> mrksbrd: ua_UA ru_RU
<mrksbrd> !ua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua
<mrksbrd> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pim> !lo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lo
<pim> !io
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about io
<pim> !ba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ba
<pim> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<pim> !yu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yu
<pim> !qw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qw
<pim> !er
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about er
<pim> !oh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh
<pim> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pim> !ml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ml
<LjL> pim: what the hell do you think you're doing
<LjL> !botabuse > pim    (pim, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> pim, please see my private message
<knkd> mrksbrd no in  #ubuntu-ru dont halp to me) ;-|
<numan> Hi. i'm very very new in linux and i use all my life emule; so what's better emule under wine or amule? thenks
<pim> how do I request more info about a package via the command line?
<mrksbrd> numan: ktorrent
<ForgeAus> hehe you don't need wine just use kmldonkey
<ForgeAus> mrksbrd nope torrents aren't the same
<numan> no, please not torrents!
<leandro> hi there, how can I see videos of real player? *.rmvb?
<knkd> wingw32 ? bI
<mrksbrd> oh thats right.....been a    l  o  n  g   time since i used emule
<knkd> gorbachow perestroyka
<coreymon77> whats the matter with torrents
<mrksbrd> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<coreymon77> i actually like them much much better
<numan> it's just i download singles
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> there are torrent singles
<leandro> plz, can I see movies *.rmvb with ubuntu?
<numan> and things very old
<numan> 50's
<leandro> its possible?
<knkd> gorbachow perestroyka
<coreymon77> you can find torrents for many things
<mrksbrd> is that real player extension?
<coreymon77> knkd: english only!
<leandro> yep
<numan> i can't find torrents that old, and i'm use to emule (it's more that) it's more easy
<knkd> coreymon77 realy?
<mrksbrd> knkd: if u don't speak or understand english....we cannot help you here either
<coreymon77> knkd: in this channel its english only
<knkd> this is china?
<coreymon77> knkd: other languages are in the localized channels
<mrksbrd> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<coreymon77> knkd: no
<knkd> mrksbrd understand!!!
<knkd> dont speak
<knkd> mingw32
<coreymon77> knkd: what language?
<bibfrtuna> compiz --replace works and i get all my fancy effects (yay), but doesn't resume on startup next time. what am i missing?
<numan> so please what's better to you: emule under wine or amule? thenks again (not torrents please)
<mrksbrd> knkd: then take it to chinese channel
<knkd> make -(comand line)? -> *.exe for mingw32
<mrksbrd> i'm trying to help but i don't understand you either
<coreymon77> !cn } knkd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn } knkd
<coreymon77> !cn | knkd
<ubottu> knkd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mrksbrd> ty corey
<knkd> coreymon77 china - joke))
<coreymon77> knkd: well then what language do you speak?
<mrksbrd> knkd if your going to play games them please leave
<knkd> mingw32
<knkd> python
<leandro> sorry, but nobody knows how can I see videos with *rmvb? rmvb = real player..
<mrksbrd> this is not the channel for it
<knkd> lang
<knkd> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<knkd> oh!
<knkd> !mingw32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw32
<knkd> bI
<coreymon77> !real | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leandro> im sad.. =\ buááá..
<numan> nobody use emule or amule?
<leandro> coreymon77: thnx
<coreymon77> numan: nope, im a torrent person, but the rule of thumb is dont use wine if you dont have to
<knkd> mingw32 - SOS
<coreymon77> knkd: what do you want?
<mrksbrd> leandro; i believe you can d/l it from realplayer website
<knkd> mingw32 -> *.exe
<mrksbrd> numan....nope
<knkd> !tadgikistan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tadgikistan
<coreymon77> knkd: you cant use .exe's in linux
<mrksbrd> knkd: are u trying to install exxe on linux
<knkd> coreymon77 mrksbrd *.exe -> windows | mingw32 <- linux
<numan> you guys just use torrents? wow!
<coreymon77> yup
<knkd> mrksbrd dont install - compile
<coreymon77> theyre much better
<Dragnslcr> knkd- you'd be better off asking in the channel for your language
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: we have tried
<knkd> bI
<numan> then please tell me where can i find torrents of 40's Jazz
<Dragnslcr> I figured I'd try one more time before calling in the ops
<coreymon77> numan: google
<numan> i tried with mininova, isohunt, spytorrent and piratebay
<leandro> mrksbrd: thnx
<numan> and nothing
<coreymon77> numan: torrents.to
<mrksbrd> yw
<numan> nop
<numan> nothing yet
<mrksbrd> numan: what prog u looking for?
<coreymon77> anyways, time to take the dog for a walk
<numan> p2p to download very old music
<mrksbrd> how old
<numan> 40's
<Fjk> hola hay alguien que me ayude?
<mrksbrd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mrksbrd> geez!!! thats old ....lol
<Fjk> thank
<numan> and with emule i downloaded perfectly
<prower> Hello :> I'm using KDE 4.1 under Ubuntu, I'm trying to figure out how to sort the desktop icons so that they aren't all over the place ;> Anyone know how to do this by any chance?
<pim> rightclick
<pim> icons
<pim> sort icons
<prower> pim: right click the desktop or the icons? I've clicked both and don't see a sort icons option on either
<pim> well I meant the desktop
<pim> but then again I'm using kde 3.5.9
<pim> so maybe go to #kde
<mefisto__> prower: I don't think it can be done in any automatic way
<pim> lol in kde 3 it can be doen
<pim> done
<prower> mefisto__: Hmm...well that's weird :>
<mefisto__> prower: this kind of thing (missing basic features) is mostly what's wrong with kde4. probably 4.2 will be more useable
<pim> hopefully
<pim> that's why I'm not switching to kde4 yet
<mefisto__> I'm surprised kubuntu 8.10 will be kde4 only
<prower> mefisto__: Well KDE 4.1 is a big improvement over the last version,that was practically unusable :>
<pim> well 8.04 is LTS so we needn't worry
<mefisto__> prower: that's true. at least it doesn't crash
<kain89> hi @ all
<joebloggz> Hiya!
<kblin> hi
<mrksbrd> pim: actually 8.04 will only be supported till oct 2009, i believe 8.10 will be LTS
<Tm_T> no
<kblin> I'm trying to use virtualbox on amd64 hardy, running the current hardy kernel
<Tm_T> 8.04 is latest LTS, as noted in releasenotes
<kblin> seems like there's no matching vboxdrv module. how'd I fix that, apart from rebooting into an older kernel?
<joebloggz> how is Xastir upgraded?
<mrksbrd> kblin: not all that familiar with virtualbox, but is it supported under 64-bit?
<kblin> mrksbrd: it seems so, there's modules for the -20 version of the kernel, as well as older versions
<kblin> also. virtualbox supports the VT bit stuff, that only exists on 64bit processors for all I know :)
<kblin> though I guess that'd work even on a 32bit distro installed on a 64bit processor
<pim> mrksbrd yes it is
<mrksbrd> yea i know there is a lib file for running 32-bit apps under 64-bit, but can't remember name of it .....sorry
<mrksbrd> pim: maybe i'm thinking of KDE
<mrksbrd> i know i saw it somewhere
<scifi> Hey guys, i having a problem with kdewallet not accepting/saving my password, can anyone help me on this please??????????????
<pim> actually, I switched from 64bit Kubi to 32bit Kubi because of the better support for flash etc
<mrksbrd> true
<mrksbrd> kblin: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534
<kevin> is there any way of knowing what teh exact name of an application is? I have to launch an application and I don't know its name. (it is to launch teh hardware drivers for my ATi graphics card)?
<mrksbrd> kevin: what version of kubuntu 8.04?
<kevin> kde  3.5.9 8.04.
<mcscruff> os[Linux 2.6.24-21-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 882.7MB, 61.7% free] disk[Total: 71.4GB, 46.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<mcscruff> i got them from the ati website, comes with an installer
<mrksbrd> just trying to get video card working to display properly?
<kevin> yes
<kevin> ATi radeon 1300.
<kevin> Painful I know, I ought have bougtht nvidea
<mrksbrd> kmenu....system....hardware manager, make sure it shows your card
<kblin> mrksbrd: I'm positive I got a 64bit version
<kblin> there's just no module for the latest kernel
<scifi> would appreciate some help on this, its quite an annoying problem!
<kevin> shows card
<kevin> do I have to be root to activate this card/
<kevin> ythe driver, not the card.
<kevin> kmenu....system....hardware manager, make sure it shows your card..... this is done, and it downloading, thanks mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> yw
<shane_> good day all
<mrksbrd> kblin; like i said not familiar w/vb....maybe someone else can get u up & running
<shane_> im searching help for a friend he is using a del dimension 2350 and he is installin kubuntu on it he went through live cd and installed that way followin install and now he cant get hard drive to boot
<mrksbrd> kevin: just make sure checkbox is checked then it might ask to reboot
<kblin> mrksbrd: for now I've just booted into an older kernel, so I'm fine
<slow-motion> n8
<mrksbrd> ok
<kevin> kevin: just make sure checkbox is checked then it might ask to reboot... I did this. I only installed the system last night, and I have very little extras yet. Thanks one again for your help.
<mrksbrd> shane: does it show anything or just blank screen?
<mrksbrd> kevin ...np
<shane_> it gives some errors about a cmos problem
<shane_> 1sec
<mefisto__> sounds like grub is looking in the wrong place for boot partition
<shane_> thats what i was thinking also
<mrksbrd> shane: try setting bios back to all default first, if that doesn't work then it's a GRUB issue
<mefisto__> I would look into grub first, and leave bios alone
<shane_> he origanaly did the install on a ide 60 gig but he also had a 500 sata atached im wondering if he didnt make an error in the partition but i have asked him to unplug the sata and reboot and he gets an error now on cmos originally it was a hard drive
<mefisto__> shane_: you can edit the grub boot parameters by pressing the "e" key and correcting which partition it's trying to boot from. once you get it to boot, edit menu.lst to make the change permanent
<mefisto__> shane_: so the cmos error happens before the grub menu appears?
<verve> is there a way to stop games from entirely stealing focus and making KDE keyboard shortcuts unusable?
<verve> like Quake, etc
<mrksbrd> mefisto: i believe so, thats why i told him to default the bios first, may not be seeing hdd
<shane_> mefisto__: it happens whil the computer is still checking system it gives a cmos error and a f1 to continue and f2 to enter menu
<shane_> f1 locks the system up and he didnt understand f2
<shane_> i had him clear cmos and didnt do a thing
<mrksbrd> but he can see bios settings right?
<shane_> i will reset bios as soon as i get there im sure it is just a siimple error he made while trying to keep his sata as a device
<shane_> im not even sure he called me up a lil while ago and said he needs help,tryed explaining but he wasnt so clear
<mrksbrd> cause the f1 & f2 are locked in the bios & cannot be changed unless you hack the bios
<shane_> im thinking reset bios and clear cmos then insure he did the partition correctly on the 500
<mrksbrd> yea
<verve> anyone?
<shane_> kk thanks for the tips and ill get on my way,i just wanted to make sure this wasnt another dell isue
<shane_> have a good day all
<mefisto__> grub often gets ide and sata confused. ie the disk order isn't always what you'd expect
<pim> he's gone already mefisto_
<mrksbrd> yea but why would he be getting that f1 & f2 error
<qirL> selam
<qirL> hi:d
<mrksbrd> the guy might not just be doing something properly
<pim> yeah
<pim> or he did something terribly wrong
<pim> like spilling coffee on the inside of his laptop
<mrksbrd> but your right if he had both plugged in then i would agree grub issue
<mrksbrd> lol
<pim> I can't think of many ways to screw up your bios
<pim> but that is one of them
<mrksbrd> what...just doing something wron?
<mrksbrd> *wrong
<pim> no spilling coffee on the inside
<pim> or a bios that is no good
<mrksbrd> lmao....true
<pim> or a failed bios update
<pim> hardware failure
<pim> that's about it
<pim> I had a faulty bios once
<pim> it wouldn't boot properly, so I flashed it
<pim> guess what happened?
<mrksbrd> after all it is a dell
<pim> my soundcard didn't work anymore
<mrksbrd> poof?
<pim> sort of
<pim> I had someone replace it
<pim> it was still under warrantee
<mrksbrd> lucky u
<pim> yeah
<mrksbrd> $$$$
<pim> I couldn't keep the old card
<pim> they were going to test it I think
<mrksbrd> they probably just threw it out
<pim> most likely yes
<mrksbrd> anyone use 4.1
<mefisto__> I'm using 4.1 now
<pim> kde 4.1?
<mrksbrd> i kinda like it over v4
<mrksbrd> looks like they made alot of improvements
<veritas_> does anyone have problems playing mkv files?
<mrksbrd> i was a little nervous @ first
<veritas_> 4.1 is still buggy as hell though
<veritas_> though not as buggy as 4.0
<veritas_> 4.0 was just unusable
<pim> yup
<veritas_> the graphics card is the main issue right now
<veritas_> Nvidia drivers don't seem to like 4.1 very much
<pim> first read and then buy/use
<veritas_> playing a MKV file is near impossible
<sorin_> ubuntu-ro
<sorin_> #ubuntu-ro
<mefisto__> veritas_: can you point us to a mkv file somewhere? I don't have one to try out
<veritas_> mefisto__: mainly any of the anime MKV files
<veritas_> mefisto__:  http://tracker.anirena.com/download.php?id=13297 <-- plays flawlessly in ubuntu and windoze, but really slow and choppy in KDE
<veritas_> i've got a Quadro 570M  on a dual core 2.5ghz
<veritas_> so I shouldn't have any problem playing a 300mb 30 minute MKV file
<Lonewolf3000> Hi
<Lonewolf3000> I need help seting up a driver for my Atheros Mini PCI/PCIe Wireless card
<qirL> you need fuck
<qirL> ?
<qirL> :D
<mrksbrd> is it an aircard (ie..sprint...verizon)?
<pim> qirL behave yourself please
<Lonewolf3000> hi I need help with settinup my Atheros Mini PCI/PCIe Wireless card
<mrksbrd> Lonewolf3000: is it a cell card or wifi?
<Lonewolf3000> wifi
<lenea> how can i get to the accoung managing screen by using only run(alt+F2)?
<mrksbrd> any particular model lonewolf3000?
<Lonewolf3000> I dont know off hand
<mrksbrd> type lspci in terminal...see if it is listed
<Lonewolf3000> what will i be looking for
<mrksbrd> something with Atheros in it
<Lonewolf3000> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 0 01c(rev 01)
<mrksbrd> do you know how to use pastebin here?
<Lonewolf3000> no
<Bauldrick> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Bauldrick> yep
<stamen> hello, I have a question about hard disk on dell laptop
<stamen> is it normal for the HDD to bump the head on the first position
<stamen> it sounds like there are bad sectors and the head is parked
<mrksbrd> click this link http://paste.ubuntu.com & copy & paste what the lspci returned in terminal
<stamen> and after that it starts to read the info again?
<mrksbrd> click submit & paste link in channel it gives u
<mrksbrd> what do u mean "bump the head"?
<Lonewolf3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42242/
<mrksbrd> Lonewolf3000: you have like 6 things that are not recognized
<Lonewolf3000> is there a way get them working
<mrksbrd> lol...alot of work......what are u using now?
<mrksbrd> as far as ethernet
<Lonewolf3000> on sec and i will check
<knkd> fucking Mingw32
<mrksbrd> using wired or wifi
<Lonewolf3000> wired
<mrksbrd> knkd: if your going to keep doing this take yourself somewhere else
<mrksbrd> using the realtek built in?
<Lonewolf3000> that sounds right
<mrksbrd> hmm thats weird cause what u pasted it doesn't recognize that either
<mrksbrd> that's one of the 6
<mrksbrd> anyway...lets get back to your original prob
<Lonewolf3000> ok
<mrksbrd> is it an express card or reg pmcia card
<mado> hi guys ...
<Lonewolf3000> Reg
<mrksbrd> k
<mado> is it just my systm or do you also have problems writing the letter 'e' ??
<Daisuke_Ido> it's probably your keyboard.
<mado> i don't know why but it can't use it at the moment ...
<mado> no ... it's not the keyboard ... because ...
<knkd> Well pancake how compile Busybox under Windows by Mingw32? (fuck)
<mado> i can press it in the search-field of the k-menu
<mado> the 'e's you see here are inserted with ctrl+V
<mado> what could possibly be wrong?
<mrksbrd> lonewolf3000: here is the driver link http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=82936&package_id=85233&release_id=576121
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have it bound to something else by accident?
<mrksbrd> mefisto__: u still here
<benbread> Hi where is the alsa config file (usually /etc/modules.d/alsa) on kubunta? cheers :
<benbread> :)
<mefisto__> mrksbrd: still here
<mado> no ... i haven't messed with something like that
<mrksbrd> u any good with .tar files?
<mefisto__> not really. what's up?
<mrksbrd> me neither lonewolf3000 will need help compiling driver for his wifi card
<Lonewolf3000> now how do i install it now
<mrksbrd> working on it for u lone
<Lonewolf3000> ok this will also help with the firefox i downloaded
<mefisto__> Lonewolf3000: which one did you download? the bz2 or gz?
<Lonewolf3000> bz2
<mado> funny ... really funny ... it worked before!
<mado> and now it doesn't
<mado> i don't get it
<mrksbrd> firefox u can d/l thru adept, will be auto installed
<Lonewolf3000> how
<mrksbrd> lets worry about your first prob
<mefisto__> ark opens/extracts the bz2
<mado> no one with an idea???
<mrksbrd> lonewolf ... did u d/l the first or 2nd link on that page?
<neWbie> hello, why cant i upload an image on imageshack?
<mado> should i install the whole kubuntu again??
<Lonewolf3000> 2nd
<mrksbrd> ok
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: you can do it at cli with tar xjvf example.tar.bz2
<mrksbrd> goto location where it downloaded
<ActionParsnip> mado: whats up?
<mrksbrd> right click & unzip
<mado> ActionParsnip, ... i can't use the letter 'e' ... currently i have to insert it with ctrl+V
<ActionParsnip> mado: wow crazy...whats in your xorg.conf for ketyboard layout?
<mado> it's no keyboard-error ... it can't be ... - it worked before
<neWbie> hello, why cant i upload an image on imageshack?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: you got flash?
<neWbie> yes
<ActionParsnip> mado: well now it doesnt so we have to deal with it
<neWbie> i downloaded it
<neWbie> and installed it
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: does it work ok? does youtube et al work
<mefisto__> mado: does 'e' work in konsole?
<mrksbrd> lonewolf....any luck
<Lonewolf3000> ok it is unziped'
<mado> no mefisto__ ... it stopped working everywhere!
<neWbie> well, let's say everytime i use youtube there's always a fram prob but yes it works
<mrksbrd> ok open terminal again
<neWbie> (for frame prob i mean the image is divided in lines, weird cuz i correctly installed the nvidia drivers)
<ActionParsnip> mado: can we see your xorg.conf please
<mrksbrd> go to unziped directory
<ActionParsnip> !paste | mado
<ubottu> mado: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lonewolf3000> I sill have it open
<mado> of course ... but please tell me first if you mean ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mrksbrd> cd <directory Name>
<mado> i'm a g
<mado> beginner
<ActionParsnip> mado: yes, thats the only one :D
<mado> ok :)
<neWbie> so how come i cant upload images?
<Lonewolf3000> ok
<mrksbrd> once in the unzipped directory type ./configure
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: try killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla.old; firefox &
<neWbie> what is it ActionParnsip?
<Lonewolf3000> nope
<mado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42244/
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: itll close all firefoxes, rename your firefox config files, then rerun firefox which will give you a stock firefox profile with no complications, try it then
<mado> ActionParsnip, and mefisto__ ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/42244/
<ActionParsnip> mado: are you german?
<Lonewolf3000> brb
<neWbie> will it remove bookmarks and stuff?
<mrksbrd> ActionParsnip: do you have an easy driver compiling link for lonewolf to follow
<mado> no ... austrian ... why?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: yes, but we're only renaming to test, we can rename back if we gain nothing
<ActionParsnip> mado: Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"
<neWbie> ok, im trying it then
<ActionParsnip> mado: do you have a special keyboard or is it a standard uk qwerty one?
<mado> it's a standard qwrtz like the germans use :)
<mrksbrd> lonewolf...does it it have a file in there named install?
<mado> sorry ... should have known before that you asked for that
<mefisto__> mado: does the keyboard have a battery? is it cordless?
<Lonewolf3000> yes
<mado> well guys ... i'm sitting on a notebook :)
<mrksbrd> try ./install
<mado> mefisto__, i
<ActionParsnip> mado: just checkin
<mado> ?
<mado> checkin what ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> mado: try commenting out Xkbmodel and reboot
<ActionParsnip> mado: make sure you had the right language for your keyboard
<Lonewolf3000> not letting me
<mrksbrd> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mrksbrd> i hate tar files
<dr_Willis> the 'unp' command comes in handy. :)
<mado> ActionParsnip, ... but how can this problem occur ... the letter 'e' worked about 30 minutes perfectly
<neWbie> ActionParnsip nothing changed... can you write me the command to rename and make everything as it was plz?
<ActionParsnip> mado: try running xev to check the button isnt faulty
 * mrksbrd guesses mado hit the "e" key too many times
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: no problemo
<neWbie> kewl
<mado> mrksbrd, ... pardon??
<mado> too many times??
<mrksbrd> joke!!!
<mado> uuuh ... ok :)
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: killall firefox; rm -rf ./.mozilla; mv ./mozilla.old ./.mozilla; firefox &
<mado> sorry ... i'm currently taking nearly everything seriously
<mrksbrd> dr_Willis: can u help lonewolf3000 w/a.tar file....I suck @ them
<neWbie> where can i learn that stuff?
<hardy> I now have both a .kde and .kde4 folders, and I have kmail messages distributed between the two of them, is it safe just to copy the messages from the cur,new,tmp of all the folders of one to the other?
<neWbie> thank you by the way
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: what stuff?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: np man
<neWbie> all these commands
<dr_Willis> mrksbrd,  depedns on what hes doing with it. :) i tend to cheat and use 'mc' to manage tar's or 'unp' to unpack them
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: if you use cli instead of gui you pick it up
<neWbie> on the guides is not well explained
<mado> ActionParsnip, ---> lik* this? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42246/
<neWbie> cli ?
<neWbie> whatz that?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: cp = copy, mv = move and also rename
<the_keeper> just a nick
<mrksbrd> trying to get his Arteros wifi driver installed but in .tar format
<mrksbrd> he has it unzipped ....just needs to install it
<mado> like this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42246/ ??
<ActionParsnip> mado: exactly like that, you'll need kdesu to do it (or sudo if you use nano or vi etc)
<dr_Willis> mrksbrd,  good luck with that.. :) i found 100+ft of cat6 in sale last week.. my house is all wired now.
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: doesnt it work with restricted drivers?
<mado> ok ... i savd it now ... now i will rboot ... ok?
<ActionParsnip> mado: totally
<ActionParsnip> mado: if its bad, just uncomment
<ActionParsnip> mado: then reboot, and yuo will be back
<mrksbrd> see's the card but no other info on it....let me try to find his pastebin for ya
<mado> ok ... s _ _ ... you guys soon
<hardy> Hi, any one suffer this .kde and .kde4 mess?
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: can you give us a pastebin of lspci
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42242/
<ActionParsnip> hardy: yes as not all apps are kde4 friendly, so you have kde3 libs as well
<DarkriftX> what package do i need for my C compiler to be able to make executables
<hardy> ActionParsnip: but now I have my kmail messages distributed between the two of them, is it safe just to copy the messages from the cur,new,tmp of all the folders of one to the other?
<mrksbrd> there is his pastebin....lonewolf I have to go for now but will be back on in prolly an hr or so...........sorry
<ActionParsnip> hardy: I dont use it so have no idea, you could back them up and give it a go, then you can roll back
<hardy> ActionParsnip: ok, I would give it a shot thanks
<ActionParsnip> hardy: make copies in your ~/ and have fun, if its bad, copy back
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. weird.. Got a windows drive mounted with ntfs-3g. root user can access/delete files and SOME directories.. but not all.. mc gives 'error 95 not permitted'  can ntfs some how have directories super-protected or somthing? silly 'My Documents' directory wont delete!
 * mrksbrd will be back in an hr or so......
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: if the file / folder has funky permissions then you cant touch it
<dr_Willis> rmdir 'My Music'
<dr_Willis> rmdir: failed to remove `My Music': Operation not supported
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: like mydocs
<dr_Willis> this is a vista-ntfs.  ive never noticed this on XP ntfs's befor.
<dr_Willis> I love how 'My Music' is so CRITICAL.. that it cent be deleted! while somthing like  windows/Justaboutanything   can be. :)
<dr_Willis> Logical eh. :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: its all about permissions and read / write permissions etc
<ActionParsnip> i gtg peeps
<ActionParsnip> werd
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: what about sudo rm -r 'My Music'
<mado> ActionParsnip, ... mefisto__ ... at the moment it works :)
<mado> i can press the letter 'e' :)
<dr_Willis> mefisto__,  the directory is empty.
<dr_Willis> Looks like its some sort of protection  ntfs is doing.
<mefisto__> mado: any special keys that were working before, that don't work now?
<OzoneNerd> How would one add a startup command?
<dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mado> hmm ... don't know ... but the "print"-button didn't work before and after the uncommenting of the line in the file
<dr_Willis> depends on the command and what you doing exactly OzoneNerd
<mado> the "print"-button normally starts "ksnapshot"
<OzoneNerd> thanks, ubottu*
<Smokey1> hey people. What is that scim applet and how do I get it to stop what it is doing?
<Smokey1> It keeps messing up my keyboard settings
<mefisto__> mado: try editing the menu and add a keyboard shortcut to ksnapshot
<mado> ok ... thank you for that ... and erm ...
<Smokey1> I have the normal keyboard layout applet which (in my case) let's me choose between USA and USA (intl) keyboard layouts
<mado> there is a message displayed ... after i log in ...
<mado> it disappears quickly
<mado> but i could see it has something to do with the sound
<Smokey1> but then I also have this skim applet which let's me choose between Other - English/European and ENglish/KEyboard
<Smokey1> somehow that's gets set to English/Keyboard sometimes, messing up my keyboard layout
<Smokey1> when I then reset it to Other -English/European, everything is ok again
<Lonewolf3000> Does any one know how to install tar files
<Smokey1> but after a while, it gets set back to English/Keyboard
<Smokey1> Lonewolf3000: you don't install them
<Smokey1> they are archives, like zip
<Smokey1> you unpack them
<Smokey1> just doubleclick them and you should get an archive manager that lets you unpack them to a folder of your choice
<mado> mefisto__, do you have an idea which short-cut i should use for ksnapshot?
<Smokey1> if someone provided a program inside a tar file for you to install, than you should read their documentation on how to install them
<Smokey1> often the docs are in the tarfile in a textfile like INSTALL.txt or something
<dr_Willis> tar xzvf whatever.tgz
<dr_Willis> cd DIRETORYItMade
<Smokey1> if you are comfortable with the shell :)
<dr_Willis> ./configure && make   (look for errors) :)
<mado> oy ... mefisto__ ... the short_cut-function doesn't work!!
<dr_Willis> if you are not gouing to use the shell.. then give up on compiling from source...
<mado> i tried it out with "windows_symbol + F12"
<Smokey1> that is true, you have to start sometimes though :)
<dr_Willis> People need to get past this 'phear the shell' fetish
<mefisto__> mado: the printscreen/sysrq button?
<Smokey1> dr_Willis: true
<dr_Willis> or.... 'sudo apt-get install unp'
<mado> yes
<dr_Willis> unp Aboutanyarchiveyoucanfind.whatever.extension
<dr_Willis> :)
<WaR|OcK> hi all
<mado> yes mefisto__ ;)
<WaR|OcK> i've installed the newest version of kubuntu yesterday and something goes a bit wrong: the option to install widgets is missing from the add widgets window
<mefisto__> mado: the shortcut is working?
<WaR|OcK> any ideas?
<mado> no ... it doesn't work mefisto__
 * dr_Willis wonders 'what add widgits' window...
<mefisto__> mado: does it accept the shortcut? does it show the key you entered?
<mado> yes mefisto__
<WaR|OcK> dr_Willis:  that's on KDE 4
<dr_Willis> WaR|OcK,  i was just about to ask that.. :)
<Ragnarel> is someone having problems connecting to MSN Messenger with Kopete or Kmess now?
<mefisto__> mado: and have you clicked the save button in menu editor?
<mado> yes
<WaR|OcK> dr_Willis: any ideas what's causing that???? it was there yesterday, but today it has just desappeared
<dr_Willis> I dont use kde4. so No.
<dr_Willis> Kde4 is still very much a work in progress.. I can wait. :)
<mefisto__> mado: kde4? or kde3?
<mado> kde4 ... why? mefisto__ ...
<mefisto__> mado: I just tried it (in kde4) and it doesn't work for me either
<mado> uhuu ... i see
<mado> then i'm glad not to be the only one with this problem :)
<dr_Willis> Kde4 is still very much a work in progress.. Is  sooo true. :)
<mado> dr_Willis, ... does this mean you should wait for it till october?
<dr_Willis> mado,  do what you want. dosent matter to me much.
<dr_Willis> kde4 will not be perfect in october. :) but it will be better I imagine
<dr_Willis> and it will be even better-er in dec...
<mado> no ... that wasn't what i meant ... if you want to use a stable system ... it's better to use kde3 ??
<dr_Willis> kde4 is a work in progress.. :) no one ever said it was stable
<mado> :)
<dr_Willis> I will stick with kde3 for a long time i imagine
<mado> uhuu :) ...
<mado> ok guys ... i'm sorry but i have to go away now for some hours ... see you soon
 * dr_Willis goes back to cleaning out his computer
<dr_Willis> with 500+gb hd's its amazing the cruft that accumulates...
<mefisto__> mado
<mefisto__> I just figured out the shortcut thing for him and he just left
<mefisto__> I'm getting a new 500gb hd in a few days. I'm sure I'll *never* manage to fill it :)
<dr_Willis> I now have a 500gb and 400gb hd in this box.. cleaning out cruft and reorganizing right now
<DarkriftX> anyone know any good rpg style games for linux?
<dr_Willis> Depends on what you want. :)
<dr_Willis> Crossfire, theres also the old nethack, and variants,
<dr_Willis> then ya got all the emulators and  SNES/Dos/other games.
<hardy> Hi, How can I tell which Device driver is used for my VGA in Intrepid? xorg.conf states Section "Device"
<hardy>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device", ??
<dr_Willis> I wonder if 'Fate' works with wine.
<mefisto__> hardy: what does it say on the "driver" line in that section?
<dr_Willis>  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf ---------> Driver 'nvidia'
<WaR|OcK> i installed kubuntu with kde4 yesterday and for some reason the Install Widgets option you get when you go to add widgets has gone missing
<WaR|OcK> any ideas?
<hardy> mefisto__, dr_Willis: there is no Driver line in the whole file
<dr_Willis> Thats the X autoconfig stuff doing its job then I imagine
<dr_Willis> the x logs may tell you what driver its using.
<DarkriftX> oh wow
<DarkriftX> graphics are from the 80's
<asobi> anyone useses guarddog? can't ftp
<dr_Willis> DarkriftX,  how...vague.. :)
<DarkriftX> crossfire
<DarkriftX> i couldnt find a ss page, so i installed
<dr_Willis> DarkriftX,  Theres that nethack-redone with 3d iso gfx also.
<dr_Willis> crossfire is neat.. and yes. the gfx are minimal.. theres different clients for it with different gfx.
<dr_Willis> Crossfire is a little.. odd.. in ways. :)
<mefisto__> DarkriftX: sauerbraten is not bad. don't know if that's the kind of thing you're looking for, but it's in repos
<DarkriftX> looks good
<DarkriftX> but im looking for a mindless rpg style game
<DarkriftX> old school dnd without the old school lol
<DarkriftX> guess since windows doesnt have many, linux would have fewer
<hardy> dr_Willis: but I have lines like  LoadModule: "ati" LoadModule: "radeon" so who can I tell which one is the one used?
<mefisto__> DarkriftX: http://www.wesnoth.org/  like that?
<Lonewolf3000> Dose anyone know how to install Madwifi
<mefisto__> Lonewolf3000: what does the install file say? have you looked at that?
<dr_Willis> modules are not the same as  the 'Driver' Line. I imagine you are using either the 'ati' driver' or the 'fglrx' driver.
<dr_Willis> I dont use ATI cards any more
<Lonewolf3000> I have and still no luck
<dr_Willis> DarkriftX,  'Falcons Eye' - nethack -revisited...
<dr_Willis> Wesnoth is a Must play game also. :) its not really a RPG however.
<mefisto__> warning: wesnoth can get addictive. I don't like games much, but have wasted many hours on it
<Ratchet4620> um hello i have a quick question
<Ratchet4620> how do i run a binary
<Smokey1> Lonewolf3000: have you read http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<engineer> Ratchet4620 ./file.bin
<Ratchet4620> ok thanks
<dr_Willis> or sh ./whatever.bin
<dr_Willis> but we feel we have to ask... 'what .bin' are you messing with?
<engineer> we? speak for yourself
 * dr_Willis speaks for all!
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> since 90% of the times someone wanting to run a .bin is trying to install things allready in one of the many repos.
<Ratchet4620> its hplip
<Ratchet4620> trying to install a HP printer
<Ratchet4620> it want me to update plip
<Ratchet4620> *hplip
<engineer> try apt-cache search hplip
<engineer> does a package with that name come up?
<Ratchet4620> ok
<Lonewolf3000> can some one that knows how to do this PM me
<mefisto__> hplip is installed by default, isn't it?
<Ratchet4620> its like 4 versions outdated
<Ratchet4620> and wont run my printer
<Ratchet4620> engineer: yes lots of them
<engineer> ok Ratchet4620
<dr_Willis> I was thinking there was some extra packages/files/drivers for some of the HP printers that were not nstalled by default
<engineer> if the one in the reps is too old
<engineer> install that one
<dr_Willis> It may be a good idea to check  the forums and cups.org for info on your EXACT hp printer you have also.
<Ratchet4620> thats a fun one ive never been able to figure out how to install cups
<dr_Willis> There may be some updated unofficial packages somewhere.
<Ratchet4620> or a printer on cups
<Ratchet4620> i mean
<dr_Willis> cups is installed by default..  i just use the web interface
<dr_Willis> or the gnome-cups-manager tool. (its a little easier to use then the kde cups tool)
<Ratchet4620> i allready have it i ment i cant fuigure out how to install a printer
<Ratchet4620> XD
<dr_Willis> I noticed under the latest ubu/kubuntus now.. it auto sees/installs my printer.  saves me the hassle.
<dr_Willis> Ive even seen where cups sees/setups the other linux box's printers that are using cups also.
<Ratchet4620> wow
<dr_Willis> But i think that bit is disabled in ubuntu for security
<dr_Willis> Ive trimmed down my # of printers also. :)
<mefisto__> Ratchet4620: so have you installed the new hplip?
<Ratchet4620> i have a .run file but i dont know how
<dr_Willis> sh whatever.run
<dr_Willis> or chmod +x whatever.run
<dr_Willis> sudo ./whatever.run
<Ratchet4620> ok
<linuxmce> i just started using Kubuntu... i dont want to give up on it but everything is so different
<dr_Willis> A different OS is Different! :) wow.
<engineer> azlon details...
<dr_Willis> I can imagine the Lawyers from MS getting excited if it was identical..
<Lonewolf3000> I need somemone that knows how to install madwifi to PM me asap
<azlon> i just downloaded firefox3 and it came as a .tar file... how do i install it?
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install firefox
<engineer> azlon sudo aptitude install firefox
<azlon> i figured .tar was basically the same as a zip, but when i navigate in i dont see a .exe (or something equivilent)
<Dragnslcr> azlon- why not install it from the repository?
<azlon> see... these are things i need to learn :|
<engineer> azlon open a terminal or Konsole
<dr_Willis> azlon,  dont expect 'exe' to install things in linux very much.
<azlon> repository... just a place where Kubutnu keeps common apps that people download?
<engineer> yes
<dr_Willis> azlon,  firefox 3 is in the repositories.  like engineer  said.  its easy to install
<azlon> how can i get a list of programs?
<engineer> open adept
<engineer> they are all tehre
<dr_Willis> fire up the package manger too. (see the add/remove programs icon in the menu?) and explore
<mefisto__> azlon: if it's in repos, it's easy. it will download AND install everything for you
<azlon> i dont see it in system or utilites... where can i find adept?
<engineer> open a terminal
<engineer> type adept
<engineer> enter
<Dragnslcr> It's in System
<dr_Willis> Once you learn to use adept and the other package manager tools.. you reaize how badly done MS's install system is
<mefisto__> no it's adept_manager
<Dragnslcr> It'll be called Adept or Package Manager
<dr_Willis> i cheat and always install 'synpatic' since i like its interface better then adepts
<dr_Willis> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<engineer> me too
<engineer> but when upgrading
<engineer> adept requires fewer clicls
<mefisto__> adept is quicker at searches
<engineer> clicks*
<dr_Willis> It seems adept always is like 10x slower when i go to install stuff. and it refreshes the lists..
<engineer> azlon got it?
<azlon> engineer: hrmm... i did the suo apt-get install firefox but it says i already have the newest version
<azlon> but i only have FF2
<azlon> FF3 is out for linux right?
<engineer> what kubuntu did you install?
<dr_Willis> if you installed firefox3 while 2 was open/running .. ive seen that issue.
<azlon> oh, hold on
<azlon> engineer: i actually installed LinuxMCE
<dr_Willis> under 8.04 that is.. if you have earlier releases ff3 may not be out for it.
<azlon> i think its KDE 7.?
<engineer> eh?
<dr_Willis> Not a clue what MCE has.
<engineer> this is #kubuntu
<azlon> its a media center version of Linux... really f'n powerful
<azlon> im trying to learn how to use it
<dr_Willis> Its best to avoide most of the ubuntu/kubuntu variants.  Unless you know enough linux to understand the variants/differances
<dr_Willis> MCE has its own channel.
<Dragnslcr> !mce
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<azlon> i know... i just want to get the basics of KDE before i start fart'n with all the MCE crap
<Dragnslcr> There ya go, azlon, #linuxmce
<Ratchet4620> it keeps saying command not found
<engineer> what command
<Ratchet4620> sudo
<mefisto__> in the directory where the file is, type: sh hplip-2.8.7.run
<dr_Willis> if 'sudo' is command not found .. then ya got some issues...
<dr_Willis> or some serious typos
<Ratchet4620> sudo: ./home/ratchet/Desktop/hplip-2.8.5.run: command not found
<mefisto__> Ratchet4620: you're the one installing hplip, right?
<azlon> im looking for the adept program for a list of programs i can install... i typed adept and adept-manager. also looked in Utilities for Adept and Package Manager... anywhere else i can look?
<dr_Willis> Ratchet4620,  typo.....
<engineer> sudo su
<dr_Willis> Ratchet4620,  ./fileincurrentdirectory.sh
<engineer> then to the 2nd part of the command
<dr_Willis> Ratchet4620,  yoru path is wrong with the . at the start.
<Ratchet4620> ok
<ForgeAus> how do I get konqui to load Java and flash plugins?
<dr_Willis>  ./ =====> look in current directory
<mefisto__> Ratchet4620: the hplip website says not to run as root, so leave out the "sudo"
<Dragnslcr> azlon- we can't support anything other than Kubuntu
<OzoneNerd> I didn't quite understand what I should do to add a startup script...  I have a batch file and I want it to run when I login to kde.  What command should I run to include this in the startups?
<dr_Willis> that MCE is definatly NOT for 'beginners' last i tried it also.. ages ago
<azlon> this is kubuntu... the other crap just runs on top of KDE
<Dragnslcr> azlon- no, LinuxMCE is not Kubuntu
<dr_Willis> OzoneNerd,  what does the file do?  You could copy it to the kde/Autostart directory
<Dragnslcr> !linuxmce | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<OzoneNerd> kde/Autostart?
<OzoneNerd> Where is that?
<azlon> hrmm... crap
<azlon> thx
<OzoneNerd> oh thanks...
<dr_Willis> ~/.kde/Autostart  - be sure its chmod'd executable also.
<dr_Willis> OzoneNerd,  whats the command supposed to be doing anyway?
<ForgeAus> Dreamlinux is debian based not ubuntu right?
<dr_Willis> Dreamlinux - Hmm.. i vaguly recall that one.
<dr_Willis> its the 'ubuntu variant of the week club!' :)
<ForgeAus> elive/elbuntu/ebuntu I think is ubuntu-based
<OzoneNerd> dr_Willis: It starts up wicd.
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: was that a joke? vaguely recall?
<OzoneNerd> dr_Willis: And this requires sudo, will this be a problem?
<dr_Willis> mefisto__,  i proberly looked at its live cd once... ages ago..
<dr_Willis> OzoneNerd,  that may be an issue.. you could use 'kdesudo commandtorun'
<mefisto__> vaguely recall, as in dreams
<OzoneNerd> That's what I was thinking
<dr_Willis> OzoneNerd,  it should in theory ask for the password...
<kevin_> bbl
<dr_Willis> mefisto__,  you are reading too much into it. :)
<OzoneNerd> dr_Willis: I'm off to test it
<ForgeAus> I've been asking the wrong question all along!
<dr_Willis> I seem to recall Dreamlinux trying to look like OS-X   and using some cutsy tux  images
<ForgeAus> instead of how to nest a new KDE I just need to know how to nest a KDE SESSION!
<Dragnslcr> OzoneNerd- if it's a system service that's supposed to be running, you should probably add it to /etc/init.d
<Denise> a phantom is in my ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Oops
<blondet> hello you there people, nice to be here.
<engineer> hi blondet
<Denise> what could i do?
<mefisto__> Denise: exorcist?
<Denise> a blonde engineer?
<ForgeAus> Xephyr can do that, but how? ie recall KDM to log into a new session (concurrently)...
<dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  run it inside xnest,  or vnc perhaps.. seen it done with xephyr also
<engineer> ?
<blondet> aactually, a smoll blond.. :-)
<dr_Willis> but i forget the command to make it launch kdm, vs. a window manager.
<Denise> smoll
<Denise> engineer are u chris?
<engineer> yes deci
<engineer> Denise
<Denise> ok
<blondet> :-)  just kiding... that's my real name.
<engineer> explain your issue better
<Denise> I lost ur addy
<engineer> i didn't get it
<Ratchet4620> ok i just was able to install it but i got this how do i do about installing these
<Denise> sorry chris
<Ratchet4620> warning: There are 6 missing REQUIRED dependencies.
<Ratchet4620> note: Installation of dependencies requires an active internet connection.
<Ratchet4620> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: gcc (gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler)
<Ratchet4620> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libpthread (libpthread - POSIX threads library)
<Ratchet4620> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: cups-devel (cups-devel- Common Unix Printing System development files)
<Ratchet4620> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libusb (libusb - USB library)
<Ratchet4620> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libtool (libtool - Library building support services)
<Ratchet4620> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libjpeg (libjpeg - JPEG library)
<engineer> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Denise> a window opend by itself
<blondet> jjust a joke... :-)
<engineer> a terminal?
<Denise> a window here
<Denise> in konversation
<Ratchet4620> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42265/
<engineer> Ratchet4620 most packages have dependencies
<Denise> talking to myself
<Ratchet4620> yeah
<Denise> very weird
<mefisto__> Ratchet4620: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Ratchet4620> is taht all i need to add in ?
<engineer> ye that will probably work
<mefisto__> Ratchet4620: sudo apt-get install build-essential  (no s on the end)
<engineer> Denise must be some bug with the application
<Denise> or a bug with me
<blondet> I'm going to "check out"... be good all you there. take care. :-)
<Denise> bye
<engineer> Denise is it annoying?
<Denise> well
<Denise> it gave me chills in the back to be true
<Denise> like captain Scarlet and the mysterons
<Denise> engineer
<engineer> lol
<engineer> what
<Denise> I m living in a strange world
<Denise> what about u?
#kubuntu 2009-08-24
<kubuntu2> yes it's listed in my disks & filesystem
<LuisJa> hello, i could emulate windows xp using virtual box, and now i am running command and conquer red alert 2, the problem comes when i start playing, i am not able to use the mouse to move INSIDE the game, because outside the Vbox windows appears the linux mouse moving, is there a way to fix this? (guest additions installed already, no mouse capture problem)
<kaddi> kubuntu2: can you just check how the C:\boot.ini looks on your windows partition?
<b14ck> what's a good limewire-like program for kubuntu?
<kubuntu2> kaddi: don't I have to go into a live cd for that?
<kaddi> kubuntu2: if your kubuntu is working not. You can just access the disk with windows installed on it and open it with an editor.
<kubuntu2> kaddi: how do I do that, click on it in storage media?
<kaddi> kubuntu2: yes, that should do it
<kubuntu2> kaddi: ok what am I looking for?
<kaddi> a file called boot.ini at the root of the partition
<kaddi> you can simply open it in a editor like kate
<kubuntu2> yes it's there, I opened it
<kaddi> ok, can you paste me the content?
<kubuntu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258314/
<kaddi> kubuntu2: can you please check how the partition is called. type "mount" into konsole and look which partition (it should be /dev/sda2) is mounted as the partition you just accessed
<kaddi> the boot.ini looks fine :)
<kubuntu2> yes it's dev/sda2
<kaddi> and you only have one harddisk
<kubuntu2> yes
<kaddi> kubuntu2: that's really odd.. if you select "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" you get into the recovery mode?
<melomane> hi, is "cups" related to printers? i have no printer on my system , can i remove cups packages? everytime i update ubuntu, i have to wait a lot for updateing cups
<kubuntu2> yep
<melomane> kubuntu2: is it my answer?
<kubuntu2> melomane: sorry no that answer was for kaddi
<kaddi> kubuntu2: is the message identical to the one you get when you boot into the other windows-option?
<melomane> kubuntu2: nevermind ;)
<carpii_> you can remove cups if you dont have a printer
<carpii_> and dont have any special pdf printer etc
<genii> sda2 != multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)         since numbering starts at zero. It would equal partition(1)
<melomane> carpii_ really good, no nothing especial
<carpii_> but if you remove cups, you might remove some apps which depend on it
<carpii_> so really id just disable it, and leave it to update
<kubuntu2> kaddi: never tried the other windows option, but I'm sure it will throw me into recovery as well since that's what it's for
<melomane> carpii_ ok,i must do that
<kaddi> genii: you're sure? I thought MS started at one not zero...
<genii> kaddi: Itś like the grub hd(0,0) is sda1 , etc etc
<kaddi> genii so if sda2 is the windows partition, we need to edit boot.ini?
<genii> kaddi: I would suggest to add a second entry there with multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)         and then select that and see if it can load
<genii> eg: copy line 4 of the paste and change the 2 to 1
<kaddi> genii hehehe... as if I would recall how do to that.. :p
<kaddi> genii: yes but if you add another line you need to design a default and possibly a timeout to be able to choose
<kaddi> ok kubuntu2 lets try the following, you still have the boot.ini file open?
<kubuntu2> this is all sounding very technical lol, tho a simple 2 to 1 change I can do, I think
<genii> kaddi: I can't recall offhand the layout of the boot.ini file. But the info should be readily available someplace google-able
<kubuntu2> yes, but not as sudo
<genii> kubuntu2: You can always change it back if it fails miserably
<kubuntu2> genii: oh yay :P
<kaddi> kubuntu2: you should not need to be sudo, to edit it. You can just test by saving the file, if it saves without problem we're good :)
<kubuntu2> kaddi: okies
<kubuntu2> done
<kaddi> as genii said copy the line "multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition trial" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn" into the file underneath [operating systems]
<kaddi> without the quotation marks
<kaddi> and add "timeout=10" without the quotation marks underneath  [boot loader]
<kaddi> save the file and reboot. Select the Windows XP Home Edition option from grub, you should then see a second menu, from that menu choose "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition trial" and see if it can boot
<kubuntu2> kaddi: and if it does, that's the solution? :)
<kaddi> kubuntu2: yes :) I would give you instructions on how to remove the second menu and boot directly into windows, but basically if it works it should be fixed :)
<kubuntu2> kaddi: alright I will try it
<James147> Just installed karmic alpha4 and am unable to connect to wireless connections (secured or unsecured). Wireless card is Intel wireless/Pro 4965AGN.
<genii> James147: #ubuntu+1 channel for Karmic
<James147> kk
<joshua__> ...................................................................................
<chuyzoz> Hello?
<James147> hi
<chuyzoz> can somebody help me?
<James147> chuyzoz: With what exatly?
<chuyzoz> i am fairly desperate now...  i just installed kubuntu
<chuyzoz> (consider me a complete newbie )
<chuyzoz> and well.. after customizing it and everything.. it was fine
<chuyzoz> except.. my wireless was not working for some reason
<chuyzoz> i browsed around and saw that wcid was a suitable application
<chuyzoz> that could help me out .. so i decided to give it a try
<chuyzoz> when i tried to install it... it said i had to remove network manager
<chuyzoz> and i did...
<chuyzoz> and then my internet went
<chuyzoz> and i can´t install wcid  or network manager
<chuyzoz> so my system is without internet
<kaddi> chuyzoz: did you install from cd?
<chuyzoz> kubuntu? yes
<chuyzoz> when i run the live cd its fine
<chuyzoz> the internet works..
<kaddi> are you running jaunty?
<chuyzoz> yes
<kaddi> you can get the package for either wicd or networkmanager from cd :)
<chuyzoz> okay...
<kaddi> chuyzoz: do you have a konsole?
<chuyzoz> how would i do that
<kaddi> hit alt + f2 and type "konsole" and enter
<chuyzoz> i am on a separate computer ... so i can follow all of your steps
<chuyzoz> in the live CD session or my regular one ?
<kaddi> your regular session
<chuyzoz> okay .. one second, let me restart the computer then
<James147> chuyzoz: wait
<chuyzoz> its.. restarting, what is it ?
<James147> chuyzoz:if you dont have network in it you might want to hear all instructions first
<chuyzoz> i am on a separate computer
<James147> chuyzoz: unless you have another comp :)
<James147> chuyzoz: was just checking
<chuyzoz> hehe.. that would have been foolish..
<chuyzoz> okay .. its booting up now}
<kaddi> :)
<chuyzoz> okay ... done
<chuyzoz> so.. konsole.. right?
<kaddi> yes please
<chuyzoz> go on
<kaddi> once you have the console type "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" into it. a window should open asking for your password and then a file will open in a texteditor
<J2daosh> i need my wired internet working
<J2daosh> or wireless
<kaddi> the first line should start with: # deb cdrom:
<J2daosh> i dont care which but i need that crap to start working
<J2daosh> how do i make it freakin work
<genii> J2daosh: from command: lspci                what does the line about your wired ethernet adapter read?
<J2daosh> realtek semiconductor RTL8101E
<kubuntu2> well that didn't work :-/ "root>\system32\hal.dll file is missing/corrupt and has to be reinstalled
<genii> kubuntu2: OK, change it back then. If possible restate original issue
<genii> J2daosh: What does command: lsmod | grep r816                  show?
<J2daosh> it shows r8169 35972 0
<kubuntu2> ok, I removed hd from pc and when I reconnected it xp went into recovery mode, kaddi and others were tryin to correct it w/o having to reinstall
<kubuntu2> and b4 that I was wondering if once xp is installed does repartition its space cause any probs such as partition name changes
<genii> J2daosh: does: modprobe -l | grep r8168       show that driver available ?
<kubuntu2> james147 stated other than fixing grub, everything else should be alright :)  and that's my story lol
<genii> J2daosh: I am reading a post right now that your particular adapter loads the 8169 which fails and not the correct 8168
<J2daosh> no
<James147> kubuntu2: if your going to reinstall xp, partition it before hand but the only issue might be /etc/fstab if the xp partion was listed in there (easy to fix)
<J2daosh> ok, how do i change that adapter? cuz this is really annoying lol
<kubuntu2> ah, not another fixer :-/
<kubuntu2> james147: wouldn't it be easier to partition after?
<James147> kubuntu2: not really, its the same process before or after only before it has less chance of screwing your newly installed xp
<James147> unless you really want to do it form windows
<James147> kubuntu2: and the fstab isent hard to fix :)
<kubuntu2> james147: ok but it won't change my kubuntu dev names right? (like sda5 to sda7 or so)
<J2daosh> genii: how do i blacklist that wrong driver?
<James147> kubuntu2: dont think so. but if it does that can be fixed
<kubuntu2> hmm alright, well I shall be back! lol  hope you guys are here when I do this
<neoandersen> hello
<genii> J2daosh: The prob would be then since the 8168 driver seems not available, what would it try to load?
<neoandersen> anyone here record video from the webcam?
<J2daosh> dont know, hopefully a driver that works
<neoandersen> mine is not working...
<neoandersen> its a slim genius webcam...
<J2daosh> neoandersen: try getting cheese webcam booth
<neoandersen> ok
<neoandersen> thanks
<genii> J2daosh: There is quite a lot on this adapter and ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843398   posting #10 seems possibly useful for you
<joshua__> anybody ever try the nuke command
<James147> joshua__: sudo rm -rf ?
<joshua__> just rm -rf
<joshua__> it's a really good way of getting rid of a file starting with -
<James147> joshua__: but sudos more fun :)
<joshua__> as it doesn't do option parsing
<James147> joshua__: if your triyng to get rid of files starting with - carnt you rm -r "-*" ?
<joshua__> try it
<joshua__> doesn't work
<James147> *-*
<James147> seems to
<joshua__> invalid option -- *
<Dragnslcr> You probably need to use \-
<James147> ./-*
<joshua__> now you see why I prefer to keep nuke around
<joshua__> nuke -f removes a file called -f
<James147> rm -r ./-*  works and is safer then rm -rf
<genii> Please don't use the rm command in open channel people.
<genii> There are new users who are monkey-see monkey-do and will type things in they see here just from being curious what they do
<joshua__> yeah that *-* one could do some real damage
<joshua__> the others generate error messages
<trampel> so if i just copy and paste that and hit return....
<James147> trampel: it would remove files matching the patern spicifed
<joshua__> no point talking to trampel -- he quit
<joshua__> I'm glad they put that safeguard about / into the rm command. It proved too easy to generate recurive remove from / by accident.
<joshua__> and if you really need it you can get it by --no-preserve-root
<joshua__> if you really want to make a mess of things, see the dd command
<J2daosh> should i apply the hardy patch if im not using hardy?
<joshua__> sounds like a bad idea
<J2daosh> that it does
<J2daosh> and it makes me think this wont work because the fix is for hardy and not 9.04
<J2daosh> wtf, i cant install the module
<J2daosh> its saysing that there is no /build directory in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<J2daosh> and there isn't, but why should there be?
<joshua__> it is a symlink to compiled tree of running kernel, if present
<J2daosh> and if it doens't exist, what do i do?
<joshua__> not a clue
<joshua__> you could download kernel sources, extract .config from running kernel, compile, and do make modules_install
<joshua__> unfortunately rather messy if you don't already know how
<Mist_> Why does the updater in kubuntu 9.04 block the kernel updates instead of updating them?
<Mist_> Is it meant that one should use synaptic in order for those to update?
<James147> Mist_: sudo aptitude full-upgrade works
<Mist_> James147: aye.. I was more mening the application in KDE from the green kogg.
<Mist_> the update one do through the updatenotifier that is ^^
<James147> I think it uses something simular to aptitudes 's safe-upgrade, dosent update packages that are more likly to break your system (ones that need to renmoves other packages and such)
<mkpaa> any preferred way to install latest eclipse to jaunty? should I just make a own install or use some repository?
<James147> mkpaa: whats the latest version? 3.2.2 is availble for me in the reops
<amason_> mkpaa: i would recommend grabbing it from the site. its been removed in debian
<amason_> so it will probably follow in ubuntu
<amason_> basically its unmaintained and eclipse is pretty hard to actually package from my understanding
<kidblooper> good evening everyone
<James147> Hello
<kidblooper> hows it going james
<James147> alright
<kidblooper> guess theres not much general chat around here
<BluesKaj> everyone survive the latest updates
<BluesKaj> ?
<kidblooper> ya i'm here lol
<kidblooper> finally got everything up and working on my netbook
<kidblooper> touchpad is still acting a little fruity.. but ubuntu is pretty nice
<BluesKaj> had to reinstall kdebase-workspace-bin , i had no desktop after login
<kidblooper> i've been on suse and slackware for the last ten years.. so a lot to learn in a few days
<kidblooper> for just you user name ?
<kidblooper> i rm -rf /home/kidblooper/.kde
<kidblooper> restarted x and everything worked fine
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-glx185 driver on karmic finally worked
<kidblooper> nice
<kidblooper> not much power on the video of this net book so its all good
<kidblooper> i dont have the balls to drop suse off of my home pc
<BluesKaj> it was an updated , but it caused me some probs , so I was at the tty prompt for a bit updating & upgrading til the right dependencies came down the pipe.
<kidblooper> ya same here
<kidblooper> something like 143 updates
<kidblooper> 20 mb line at work.. didn't take but a few seconds
<kidblooper> thanks again for reffering me to wicd works like a charm
<BluesKaj> I'm dual booting with W7 , dunno why , it's really quite a boring OS for windows
<kidblooper> lol same here
<kidblooper> i've been trying to find a vmware alternative so i can run both at the same time
<kidblooper> bootloader says vista for some reason though
<kidblooper> windows 7 seems quite nice.. hate to say it .. but i was quite impressed with microsoft on this one
<James147> kidblooper: they seem to finally be making osme good choises
<kidblooper> yep
<kidblooper> they hired my best friend for starters lol
<kidblooper> he had nothing to do with 7 though
<BluesKaj> I was having some issues with the medibuntu repos til the ppl at #medibuntu confirmed penguin42's opinin that I had to disable IPv6 , which I had to research cuz the old method was no longer applicable. Turns out editing  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf was the answer
<kidblooper> weird
<BluesKaj> yeah i saw mentions about editing grub/default but that was  wrong of course
<kidblooper> glad there was someone there that would help you
<kidblooper> well i'm gonna jump back on the developement bandwagon, see where i get this phase of my life
<BluesKaj> well, I asked the question and got an answer within 10 mins , which isn't too bad
<kidblooper> nope
<kidblooper> i could have wasted 2 hours pecking at the keyboard without result..
<BluesKaj> well, it's sacktime for old guys ... night
<kidblooper> goodnight
<Adola> Hello!  I'm at college, and they use a Cisco system to require validation to use their internet.  I'm unable to load the page with Firefox, or Konqueror.  It's a .jsp, and I DO have java enabled.  Any ideas?
<Adola> The page whites out.
<amason_> Adola: jsp is running on the server side
<amason_> so you aren't actually executing that on your desktop
<Adola> amason_, Yes, I know...
<joshua__> wow
<joshua__> this URL kills firefox x64
<henry_BR> I tried copy Angels in America(DVD) with DVD Shrink and it works. But I wanna copy Friends but it fails... K9copy fails too... I don't know what i can do to copy.. =\ any sugestion?
<amason_> Adola: then why did you mention that you _do_ have java enabled ?
<Adola> amason_, But, I'm still unable to get it working.
<joshua__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4Rn0Ll_uOQ
<Adola> amason_, Well, I assumed there was something to do with it?
<amason_> henry_BR: you probably have not enabled the decss libs. It is not enabled by default as it may be illegal in your country. You should check the legality before enabling this
<henry_BR> amason_: i will see about it
<henry_BR> amason_: thank you
<amason_> np
<joshua__> www.youtube.com too now
<joshua__> wow can't keep konqueror up more than a few seconds
<liuqin> anybody here?
<keroo> good afternoon!!
<kidblooper> kinda sorta
<kidblooper> watching all the problems with the updates lol
<dane> anyone know anything about RAM or memory?
<kidblooper> like what ?
<dane> my ram decreased randomly
<kidblooper> are you running in a virtual console ?
<dane> nope
<kidblooper> what method are you using to determine thats its being decreased ?
<dane> i had windows
<dane> and it told me on the boot screen
<kidblooper> oh wow
<kidblooper> totally not were i was going with that
<dane> oh
<kidblooper> what kind of ram are you using ?
<dane> sdram
<dane> pc133
<kidblooper> how much and what size chips ?
<dane> 2 128mb chips
<dane> so 512mb
<kidblooper> 2 128 = 256
<dane> sorry
<liuqin> right
<dane> thats what its reading
<kidblooper> ok so its reading 256 ?
<kidblooper> ok so you have 2 128 meg chips. and its reading 256. where is the problem ?
<kidblooper> i am a little tired and if i'm sounding retarded. i do apologize , its not intended. or did i just read this wrong ?
<dane> i have 512mb total
<dane> its reading only 128
<kidblooper> so you have 2 256 meg chips physical ?
<dane> mhmm
<kidblooper> and the ram is matching ?
<kidblooper> same make etc ?
<dane> yes
<kidblooper> hardware problem somewhere.. if you have 2 x 256 and it reads 128 , just doesn't make sense
<kidblooper> try switching the ram around.. then reset the bios defaults
<dane> how do i reset the bios defaults
<kidblooper> when the computer is booting and you see the memory reading. you should have to hit a key such as delete or f2, then it should tell you
<kidblooper> something like f9 for defaults etc
<kidblooper> then save and exit
<kidblooper> not knowing which bios your on.. kinda hard to say
<dane> ubuntu?
<kidblooper> thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<dane> yeah
<dane> i see
<kidblooper> you said it reading that at boot correct ?
<dane> i guess
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> what package should be installed for linux headers so i always get latest linux headers if i upgrade the kernel, linux image?
<Ch0ps> clear
<noaXess> !linux-headers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers
<noaXess> !show linux-headers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noaXess> !search linux-headers
<ubottu> Found: alsa-source, headers
<igor> hi, does anybody know how to  remove adept notifier and network manager from autostart n kde 4.3?
<thomasawood> hello all
<thomasawood> what is going on tonight?
<thomasawood> i am new to ubuntu and the irc chats are there any things that i need to do so that i can choose a room or area to talk in
<kavurt> Every time, when I turn off computer, I leave Quassel as full screen, to find it full screen when I boot next time. But, although some other apps comes back as full screen, Quassel comes resized. I should press full screen button after every boot. I use Kubuntu Karmic Alpha. Is it Quassel's problem, or Kubuntu's?
<k0pp> i need a voice recorder
<k0pp> something that will take input from microphone
<k0pp> whats a good package
<llutz> k0pp: audacity, might be a bit bloated just for recording
<couillou973> Salut a tous =)
<OsamaK_> Where should I report bugs related to a language package in Launchpad?
<shadeslayer> OsamaK_: a standard bug tagged under translations will do i think,also see #ubuntu-bugs for more help
<MadAGu> hey guys
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: hey
<MadAGu> anyone knows if there is possible to use emerald theme manager with kde window composite?
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: have you heard of aurorae window deco?
<MadAGu> shadesplayer: yes but it lags my desktop....
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: ah... yes emerald can be used
<shadeslayer> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<MadAGu> shadesplayer: and how can i do that?
<MadAGu> do you know?
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: install emerald
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: then run : emerald --replace
<MadAGu> shadesplayer: i've tried it but it does nothing...
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: then what about K > appearence > window
<MadAGu> it isn't included in the menu...
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: oops, K >system settings > appearence
<MadAGu> shadesplayer: yes i've got it what you meant.... i just mean that emerald isn't in the list with the other window decorators...
<shadeslayer> MadAGu: oh... no idea then
<MadAGu> shadesplayer: thanks for your time anyway :)
<Hustlers_David> is #Ubuntu down? i cant seem to get in
<shadeslayer> Hustlers_David: its absolutely fine,ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Hustlers_David> must be this java applet not working, cheers
<ilkin> hello everyone
<ilkin> how to search  for specific string in all html files in my computer?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: grep?
<ilkin> i dont use Stringi
<leaf-sheep> I don't understand.
<Bou> lol
<ilkin> *Strigi
<ilkin> ))))
<ilkin> to use Strigi I have to built its database however size of Kubuntu partition does not allow me to do that
<ilkin> so
<ilkin> is there any other methods to look files up?
<matthias_> hello, everybody
<darkdan> hi all
<Bou> ilkin: find, grep ?
<ilkin> Bou: reading about it
<ilkin> will it allow me to replace string?
<ilkin> one virus added iframe line to all my html files...so i have option to delete all them or treat
<ilkin> i chose second)
<Bou> you can replace with sed or awk I think
<Bou> and some regexp
<matthias_> hey (:  i am looking for a photoviewer with dynamic backgroundcolor..  do you know what i mean ?  it schould choose the BGcolor automaically ...   is there any prog ?
<ilkin> ok i'll try,,thanks
<ilkin> by the way
<ilkin> is there any good antivirus for linux platform?
<shadeslayer> !virus | ilkin
<ubottu> ilkin: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<shadeslayer> ilkin: also the a/v software scans for Windows viruses and not linux viruses
<ilkin> i want it to search windows viruses..exactly what i need
<ilkin> thanks guys
<shadeslayer> ilkin: hehe :P
<kidblooper> yay i got e17 installed :)
<shadeslayer> kidblooper: e17?
<kidblooper> enlightenment
<Bou> ilkin: this should show you everywhere there is the "iframe" tag in your html files :     find -name *.html |xargs grep iframe    (in command line)
<Bou> now you need to learn a bit of sed and do the replacement :p
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: did you want me ?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: Wrong nickna,e.
<leaf-sheep> nickname*
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: ahh, no problem
<chuyzoz> hello? I need some help
<chuyzoz> Hello?
<chuyzoz> can anybody help me? i need to install either wicd or network manager
<chuyzoz> without internet acces
<Bou> hello
<Bou> chuyzoz: you have a live CD?
<chuyzoz> Hello?  can anybody help me install either wicd or network manager
<chuyzoz> hello
<chuyzoz> yes i do
<Bou> then add the CD to your source for packages installation
<chuyzoz> its inside the computer at the moment
<chuyzoz> how do i do that ?
<chuyzoz> i am absolutely new to linux
<Bou> hum don't remember under Kubuntu..
<chuyzoz> the guy i talked to yersterday said to go to the sources.list
<Bou> search something like a "packages manager"
<Bou> no need to edit sources.list i think
<Bou> there should be a softeware with a GUI for it
<chuyzoz> packages manager in where ?
<chuyzoz> is it a program or what?
<Bou> yep
<Bou> adept maybe
<Bou> search in the k menu
<chuyzoz> nothing comes out
<Bou> or try this in a terminal:    sudo apt-cdrom add
<chuyzoz> okay , i reinserted the cd
<chuyzoz> what can i do now?
<Bou> have you typed  "sudo apt-cdrom add" ?
<Bou> in a terminal
<chuyzoz> yes
<Bou> then try " sudo ap-tget install wicd  "
<Bou> sorry
<Bou> sudo apt-get install wicd
<chuyzoz> yesterday i was here, trying to instal wicd ,  talking to another guy
<chuyzoz> we got somewhere
<chuyzoz> but i don{t know if it helped
<Bou> have you typed the last command?
<chuyzoz>  right now, after that command it says wicd is already the newest version
<chuyzoz> yes i did.
<Bou> oh
<Bou> well looks like wicd is installed then
<Bou> have you tried to launch it?
<chuyzoz> but when i just type wicd in konsole
<chuyzoz> it says .. root privileges are required for the daemon to run proplerly
<Bou> try   sudo wicd then
<chuyzoz> when i try running it, it sortof opens
<chuyzoz> but then closes
<chuyzoz> okay
<chuyzoz> i type sudo wicd and the following line comes out /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid
<Bou> hum
<Bou> try wicd-client
<Bou> wicd might be the deamon, and wicd-client the GUI
<chuyzoz> root privileges are required to run....
<chuyzoz> after wicd client
<Bou> sudo wicd-client
<chuyzoz> it says... file "/usr/share/wicd/wicd-client.py" line 40 in module...
<chuyzoz> import gtk... import error : no module named gtk
<Bou> erm
<Bou> i can't help more sorry
<chuyzoz> oh .. .i see
<chuyzoz> well.. can you help me to uninstall wicd?
<chuyzoz> i tried yesterday
<chuyzoz> but .. couldn't
<Bou> sudo apt-get remove wicd
<Bou> chuyzoz: type the command above in a terminal ^
<kidblooper> +1
<chuyzoz> i get that the following packages have unment dependencies..
<chuyzoz> but
<chuyzoz> are those relevant?
<Bou> :S
<chuyzoz> wicd is still in the applications after that command
<kidblooper> did you restart your window manager ?
<kidblooper> sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<kidblooper> sudo apt-get remove wicd
<kidblooper> or -gnome if you using kde
<chuyzoz> when y type sudo apt'get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<chuyzoz> i am in kde .. so
<chuyzoz> what must i type ?
<kidblooper> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<kidblooper> or sudo aptitude install network-manager
<chuyzoz> okay i'll try the second one
<kidblooper> restart you window manager after doing that
<chuyzoz> what is the window manager?
<chuyzoz> i mean ... how do i close it
<kidblooper> log out , restart x and log back in
<chuyzoz> what is the difference between aptitude and apt'get ?
<llutz> chalcedny:  it's called apt-get and those are 2 different tools for package-management
<llutz> chuyzoz:  ^^ sry
<kidblooper> http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<chuyzoz> okay , so i restarted my computer
<chuyzoz> and now ?
<kidblooper> log in
<chuyzoz> i did
<kidblooper> ok so run the command network-manager
<kidblooper> done
<chuyzoz> itsays .. command not found
<chuyzoz> i think i am having trouble removing wicd
<chuyzoz> because when i typed sudo aptitude install network-manager
<chuyzoz> it says i need to remove wicd
<llutz> it should have asked you to do it for you
<chuyzoz> okay ,  i ran it again just now
<chuyzoz> and clicked yes
<chuyzoz> or well. . typed y
<kidblooper> ok its working
<chuyzoz> i didn't see the prompt last time
<kidblooper> it will do the rest for you
<chuyzoz> but i don´t have internet access on the one with kubuntu
<chuyzoz> but i have the cd
<chuyzoz> how do i add the cd to the sources again?
<chuyzoz> was it .. sudo apt-cdrom add?
<kidblooper> sudo mkdir /media/CD
<kidblooper> sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/CD
<kidblooper> try that
<kidblooper> i'm not positive , just did a quick search on a forum
<chuyzoz> okay
<chuyzoz> should i try installing again?
<kidblooper> yep.. might want to put the path is the repository
<kidblooper> and i dont know how to do that lol
<chuyzoz> oh...
<chuyzoz> i think i'm having trouble removing wicd
<chuyzoz> because when i type wicd it still says
<chuyzoz> root privileges are required for the ....
<chuyzoz> okay i tried
<kidblooper> weird
<chuyzoz> sudo aptitude remove wicd
<chuyzoz> and it may have worked
<kidblooper> good deal
<chuyzoz> okay
<kidblooper> i found wicd to be much easier for my wireless
<chuyzoz> i ran sudo aptitude install network-manager again
<kidblooper> but different computers etc
<chuyzoz> that is what happened to me...
<chuyzoz> my wireless was not working
<kidblooper> what laptop ?
<chuyzoz> so i tried removing network manager to install wicd
<chuyzoz> and i was left with no internet.. and here i am
<chuyzoz> dell xps m1530
<chuyzoz> so i ran the sudo aptitude install network-manager and .. i am restarting now
<chuyzoz> should it automatically boot ?
<chuyzoz> i mean.. should network manager open
<kidblooper> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707741
<kidblooper> check that out
<kidblooper> theres the fix for the problem
<kidblooper> guess i should have asked for more info
<chuyzoz> oh .. fancy that
<kidblooper> but you'll need to get wicd or network manager funtioning again lol
<kidblooper> but should be no prob
<chuyzoz> okay .. restarted
<chuyzoz>  how do i know if network manager wasi nstalled ?
<kidblooper> just run the command network-manager
<chuyzoz> it says
<chuyzoz> command not found
<kidblooper> is wicd still working ?
<chuyzoz> its not installed anymore
<chuyzoz> when i type wicd it asks me to install it
<James147> network-manager isent a runable program...
<James147> try running NetworkManger
<chuyzoz> so how do i open it ?
<chuyzoz> okay
<chuyzoz> networkmanger?
<chuyzoz> or manager
<James147> with the caps
<chuyzoz> i typed.. NetworkManager and it says
<kidblooper> my bad.. lol i dont use it
<James147> but usually you run knetworkmanager to interface with it
<chuyzoz> the program is not installed
<kidblooper> just reinstall wicd
<James147> then you need to install it :)
<kidblooper> then fix the problem
<James147> or wicd
<chuyzoz> i thought i did .. about 20 lines ago
<kidblooper> sudo aptitude install wicd
<kidblooper> then read that post
<eshat> Hi all. Screencast app for KDE ?
<kidblooper> multiple ppl with the same problem have resolved it with that info
<chuyzoz> the original problem
<chuyzoz> was that when i tried installing wicd
<chuyzoz> i didn't have the dependencies
<kidblooper> ahhhh
<kidblooper> do you have a lot of info saved on this computer ?
<chuyzoz> no .. i just installed kubuntu
<chuyzoz> i am a complete newbie as you may have realized
<kidblooper> i'd start over lol
<chuyzoz> but i was told that if i have the cd
<chuyzoz> i can install network manager
<chuyzoz>  the problem i am haivng is that
<James147> you can
<chuyzoz> when i try installing anything it checks the internet
<chuyzoz> but i don't have internet connection
<James147> run "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and uncomment the first line
<James147> (delete the #)
<James147> then run "sudo aptitude update" then trty to install the network manager
<chuyzoz> okay
<chuyzoz> should i type sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager?
<chuyzoz> to install it ?
<chuyzoz> or just network
<chuyzoz> network-manager i mean
<James147> you may want to install knetworkmanager as well (if your useing kde.42)
<Bou> eshat: krecordmydesktop ?
<chuyzoz> which one first ?
<James147> its the systray widget that you interact with
<chuyzoz> oh okay
<James147> just intsall knetwork manager, it will install anything it needs withb it
<kidblooper> bbiab
<chuyzoz> i keep running
<chuyzoz> sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<James147> do sudo aptitude update first
<chuyzoz> and says that a whole bunch of packages are to be installed
<chuyzoz>  okay
<James147> install everything it wants (watcvh for anything it trys to remove)
<chuyzoz> i just ran sudo aptitude update
<chuyzoz> and sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<chuyzoz> one after the other
<chuyzoz> and when i type knetworkmanager
<chuyzoz> it claims it is not installed
<James147> when you tr to intsall an application via a package managment software, it will download and install anything that the program you want needs to run
<James147> pastebin the output of sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<chuyzoz> just copy past it ?
<James147> alt+crtl+c to copy in konsole
<James147> dont past it here
<James147> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ there and past the link you get here
<chuyzoz> i .. don't have internet access...
<chuyzoz> on the other computer
<chuyzoz> one sec..
<James147> type sudo aptitude update >> ~/afilename   that will send the output the the file "afilename" in your ho,e directory
<kidblooper> nice i learned something :)
<James147> do the same with sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<fabio123> hi
<kidblooper> hello
<James147> hello
<chuyzoz> one sec..
<fabio123> gwenview still broken?
<James147> broken how? it seems to work for me (kde 3.0)
<fabio123> kde 4.3
<James147> thats what i ment :S
<white_pelican> fabio123, what do you mean broken?
<fabio123> gwenview is broken on kubuntu kde 4.3
<fabio123> it crash
<James147> it any perticular point?
<fabio123> whenver i open a picture
<fabio123> kde 4.3 still not perfect
<chuyzoz> okay james
<chuyzoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258689/
<chuyzoz> sorry about the delay
<white_pelican> fabio123, that's an understatement :)
<James147> hmm, you could try renaming the config files in .kde (search for gwenview rather then the whole .kde)
<fabio123> white_pelican: that is the truth
<chuyzoz> hello ? james?
<James147> chuyzoz: looking at them
<James147> chuyzoz: just checking... the cd is in the drive right?
<chuyzoz> yes
<chuyzoz> just noticing .. it tries to access canadian ubuntu
<chuyzoz> would it matter if i'm not in canada at the moment?
<James147> not really
<chuyzoz> hello?
<James147> looking somehting up
<James147> chuyzoz: try commeting out all the other lines in /etc/apt/sources.list  atm its trying to get the lastest packages (the cdrom is now outdated) so temporaly removing the more updated sources will force it to use the cdrom
<chuyzoz> so.. every source then
<chuyzoz> desudo kate /apt what was it ?
<bazhang> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<chuyzoz> how do i comment it out .. just remove the #  ?
<James147> opposite, add a #
<bazhang> comment out means put # in front of the lines
<James147> anyline beginning with a # is a comment and will eb ignored by the program
<vbgunz> how do I get the python module thread? I installed python-extended-threading but this is not thread. how do I get thread, is it available in the repos?
<vbgunz> the module is *threading, sorry
<vbgunz> python-processing?
<chuyzoz> okay .. commented it all out
<chuyzoz> update again?
<vbgunz> will try it
<James147> yeah
<chuyzoz> i tried
<chuyzoz> sudo update install knetworkmanager
<chuyzoz> and ... it says. . couldn't find any package whose name or description matched knetworkmanager
<bazhang> chuyzoz, sudo aptitude not sudo update
<chuyzoz> okay .. sudo aptitude
<chuyzoz> then?
<bazhang> !info knetworkmanager
<ubottu> knetworkmanager (source: knetworkmanager): KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7svn864988-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<James147> chuyzoz: sudo aptitude update    first
<chuyzoz> i did the update
<chuyzoz> i'm in sudo aptitude now ...
<chuyzoz> do i search for what knetworkmanager ?
<chuyzoz> or what ?
<James147> yeah
<chuyzoz> what name.. knetworkmanager?
<bazhang> sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<chuyzoz> sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager says that it can't find any package whose name or description matched knetwork manager
<bazhang> chuyzoz, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<James147> chuyzoz: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list? (cat /etc/apt/sources.list >> ~/filename)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<spacelime_> hello! anybody using KDenlive here?
<chuyzoz> one sec
<chuyzoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258704/
<chuyzoz> hello?
<James147> chuyzoz: what was the putout of sudo aptitude update now?
<bazhang> chuyzoz, you dont have internet?
<chuyzoz> no .. i don't
<chuyzoz> thats the problem lol
<James147> trying to install knetworkmanager as it got removed...
<bazhang> how are you on now
<chuyzoz> different computer
<bazhang> ethernet?
<chuyzoz> yes
<bazhang> chuyzoz, any reason not to connect ethernet to Kubuntu box and install that way?
<chuyzoz> i have ethernet connected to the laptop
<chuyzoz> but its not working
<chuyzoz> is there a way to configure the ethernet without wicd or network manager ?
<bazhang> chuyzoz, simply sudo dhclient eth0 from the console with ethernet cable attached
<chuyzoz> sudo aptitude update just says ign cd rom twice
<genii> chuyzoz: Does result of: ifconfig    show some lines for the eth0 interface?
<James147> chuyzoz: is the cdrom mounted?
<chuyzoz> how do i do that again?  sudo apt-cdrom add
<chuyzoz> ¡
<chuyzoz> ?
<bazhang> chuyzoz, you can connect wirelessly or wired from the Konsole if you wish to try
<James147> just open it in dolphin is the easiest way
<genii> bazhang: I'm thinking also that ifconfig eth0 up might be faster :)
<chuyzoz> i CAN  acces the disk in dolphin
<chuyzoz> genii .. so ifconfig
<chuyzoz> and then?
<bazhang> chuyzoz, does it show eth0 wlan0 lo ?
<bazhang> genii, yep :)
<genii> work, back in 3-5 minutes
<chuyzoz> it doesn't show anything
<chuyzoz> it shows..
<bazhang> chuyzoz, where are you typing ifconfig
<chuyzoz> konsole
<chuyzoz> it shows about 5 or 6 lines
<llutz> chuyzoz:  "/sbin/ifconfig -a"
<chuyzoz> okay
<bazhang> no output whatsoever?
<chuyzoz> okay /sbin/ifconfig -a" that
<chuyzoz> provided more output
<chuyzoz> i have eth0 and wlan0
<chuyzoz> what am i looking for?
<bazhang> those
<chuyzoz> well.. what about them?
<llutz> chuyzoz:  " sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient3 eth0 "
<chuyzoz> okay
<bazhang> should just be dhclient iirc
<llutz> oops, sry then
<chuyzoz> so what do i put ?
<chuyzoz> just sudo dhclient3 eth0  ?
<bazhang> perhaps debian has dhclient3 :)
<llutz> it has ;)
<llutz> chuyzoz:  " sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0 "
<bazhang> chuyzoz, without the 3
<chuyzoz> okay
<chuyzoz> i did than
<chuyzoz> that
<bazhang> chuyzoz, this is with the ethernet cable plugged in btw
<chuyzoz> now ?
<FloodBotK2> chuyzoz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> chuyzoz:  it should have been pluggedin before...
<chuyzoz> sorry ... okay .. internet is working !
<bazhang> now go back to sources.list
<chuyzoz> okay
<llutz> thanks to the gods of long timeouts
<James147> chuyzoz: uncomment the lines in /ect/apt/sources.list again
<chuyzoz> kdesudo kate apt what?
<bazhang> you will want to reverse everything you just did
<bazhang> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
 * genii returns with more coffee
<James147> chuyzoz: kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<James147> kdesudo kate sorry^^
<genii> Ah, back on track now I see
<chuyzoz> so .. uncomment everything?
<chuyzoz> every line ?
<chuyzoz> i don't recall which ones i  did
<genii> chuyzoz: Only those beginning with deb or deb-src
<James147> anything beginning with deb
<bazhang> comment out the cd and uncomment the main ones , ie apart from backports and canonical partner (though you may use those as well if you wish)
<bazhang> especially if you wish to add kde4.3 or some commercial apps from canonical repos
<chuyzoz> so now .. sudo aptitude update?
<James147> yup
<bazhang> chuyzoz, after you have changed and saved, yes
<chuyzoz> done ...
<chuyzoz> now ? sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager?
<chuyzoz> or wicd ?
<bazhang> up to you
<chuyzoz> well network manager wasn't working with wireless
<chuyzoz> so might as well
<James147> never founf knetworkmanager any good in 4kde.2
<bazhang> I tend to use the konsole ; chuyzoz it may be useful to learn some commands for doing that way as well
<chuyzoz> okay .. its installing wicd. . guys thank you so much all of you
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 <---- chuyzoz
<BluesKaj> knetworkmanager was dropped in jaunty i believe
<bazhang> BluesKaj, still there
<James147> BluesKaj: no its still there
<genii> chuyzoz: The wireless problem may be some other issue unrelated to knetworkmanager itself
<BluesKaj> just got here, bazhang
<bazhang> perhaps Karmic :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<chuyzoz> okay .. wicd opened up
<chuyzoz> excellent
<bazhang> chuyzoz, you may wish to sudo aptitude upgrade now as well
<James147> BluesKaj: kde 4.3 uses plasma-widget-networkmanagment (which contains knetworkmanager)
<chuyzoz> what does that do ? .. update my packages or what ?
<bazhang> chuyzoz, just as advertised, yep :)
<James147> updates everything
<BluesKaj> odd , i recall something called kdenetworkmanager
<chuyzoz> does it update everything that is installed ?
<James147> BluesKaj: knetworkmanager launches the systray applet for kde4.3 for me cant find kdenetowrkmanager
<BluesKaj> James147, no matter , I use wicd since that widget one was so flaky ...it might be more stable now but I'm sold on wicd on all our linux machines
<bazhang> chuyzoz, everything installed via the package manager; third party outside apps you installed with a repo, no
<bazhang> err without chuyzoz
<chuyzoz> okay excellent
<chuyzoz> i  am still getting the hang of this
<chuyzoz> package system
<chuyzoz> so .. whenever i install something , i do it via the add /remove thing ?
<chuyzoz> or just sudo aptitude install x
<James147> more things yes
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/  <-- here is an excellent free pdf for learning more chuyzoz
<chuyzoz> thanks. i really appreciate your help .. i'm sorry if i was very slow
<chuyzoz> but i am trying to learn
<bazhang> chuyzoz, everyone starts that way :)
<chuyzoz> i installed it about a week ago
<chuyzoz> took me about 2 days to get the cube to work lol
<chuyzoz> didn't realize i had to install the graphics driver
<chuyzoz> well i did.. but didn't know how
<BluesKaj> James147, I have kdenetworkmanager in this file /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/desktop_kdenetworkmanager.mo... which contains knetworkmanager , go figure :)
<James147> BluesKaj: heh
<BluesKaj> we have 3 linux machines all running well on wicd , so that's why I recommend it over the native net manager : 2 are wifi and one ethernet
<alxju> hi all! I have un .sh script in my autostart folder (kde 3.5.10). The scripts is correct (it is executable and work when i doudl click on)
<alxju> but it dont start automaticaly every times
<alxju> (at boot). I dont understand why
<alxju> (the script is very simple: 3 lines:
<alxju> #!/bin/bash
<alxju> osdsh &
<alxju> osdctl -S /home/alexis/.osd-alexis4 &
<FloodBotK2> alxju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> alxju, what kind of script ..what does it start ?
<alxju> it's all
<alxju> yes it start correctly when i click
<genii> Looks like some on-screen-display settings
<alxju> yes osdsh just display a little osd (i use it to see volume)
<alxju> (kde's kmix osd dont work. little proble with hd chipset i think)
<alxju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258733/
<labfis> hola
<genii> !es | labfis
<ubottu> labfis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carlos_> que ondas
<carlos_> quien ta por ahi
<michaelc> hello people is there a way i can add serch on the menu to find program quick
<James147> what version are you useing? search is on the kickers by default on kde 4.x
<BluesKaj> michaelc, there is a search in the Kmenu
<michaelc> BlueEagle: i dont see it
<michaelc> bluekaj: i dont see it
<michaelc> lol tab didnt work that time lol
<michaelc> i have ultimate edition 2.3
<Mamarok> michaelc: it depends on your KDE version, only in KDE 4.x
<Mamarok> michaelc: what are you talking about?
<wedergley> dns reverso paua ubuntu alquem tem?
<Mamarok> there is no ultimate edition in Kubuntu
<bazhang> !ultimate | michaelc
<ubottu> michaelc: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<michaelc> its what i have the system
<Mamarok> !pt | wedergley
<ubottu> wedergley: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wedergley> sim
<BluesKaj> michaelc, use kickoff style kmenu ..it's at the top
<michaelc> sorry im new to thos how i do that
<michaelc> this*
<BluesKaj> right click on the "blue K" and choose kickoff style
<michaelc> i dont see a blue K
<BluesKaj> in the panel
<michaelc> hmmm
<bazhang> michaelc, is this gnome or kde? downloaded from www.ubuntu.com or somewhere else
<BluesKaj> are you on ubuntu or kubuntu
<michaelc> gnome i think i have the version ultimate edition 2.3
<bazhang> michaelc, if this Ubuntu Ultimate its not supported on Ubuntu channels
<michaelc> ohhh ok
<BluesKaj> michaelc, join #ubuntu
<Mamarok> michaelc: you need to ask where you got it from
<bazhang> err no
<michaelc> ok thanks
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: they will not give him any support I fear
<Mamarok> michaelc: either ask the Ultimate people or install a regular Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ultimate edition 2.3 , sounds like a windows OS :)
<BluesKaj> this is a regular kubuntu
<michaelc> hmm ok thanks for your help
<apparle> how to modify strings in bash scripts.....Actually I am taking the argument to script as somefilename.ext and I want to generate a variable which will contain the filename without the extension
<Abhi_> hello all
<genii> apparle: Something like cut -d'.' -f1   might work for you
<James147> apparle: is there a split command in bash? if so you could probally split it at the .
<Abhi_> i can't load facebook, yahoo etc, using konqueror
<James147> <Abhi_> i can't load facebook, yahoo etc, using konqueror
<James147> <-- victor____ (n=quassel@78.16.225.50) has quit ("No Ping reply in 90 seconds.")
<apparle> genii: James147 thanks I'll see
<James147> Abhi_: never found konq to work very well with facebook and simular sites
<Abhi_> yea
<James147> Abhi_: its a problem with konq only thing you can do is use another borwser
<Abhi_> i have firefox, opera & seamonkey installed
<Abhi_> i have flock also
<Abhi_> but i need another browser
<Abhi_> instead of konqueror
<Abhi_> any other browser for KDE?
<Abhi_> can anyone answer?
<genii> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 559 kB, installed size 1736 kB
<sunny__> firefox will be best
<Abhi_> sunny, yea
<Abhi_> but opera seems faster to me
<James147> Abhi_: firefox should be fine with facebook and most other sites
<Abhi_> flock is also a good browser
<sunny__> hi i was not able to setup multiple monitor on kde4.3 i can add multi monitor but canot disable mirror
<Dragnslcr> Abhi_- Facebook loads fine for me in Konqueror. Maybe you should be more specific about what your problem is
<James147> Abhi_: you can always try the different browers on the sites you need and see which one works best for you
<sunny__> yep opera is also good, less memory foot print compared to others
<James147> Dragnslcr: fabook loads fine, but some of the features dont work in it
<James147> Dragnslcr:chat and such things on the bottem bar for instance
<Abhi_> what about arora?
<Abhi_> is it a KDE browser?
<James147> Abhi_: auora is ment to be more compatable with sites (karmic will be useing it as teh default over konq because of this)
<Abhi_> can i use arora with sites like facebook or yahoo?
<James147> Abhi_: arora is a qt app
<James147> Abhi_I dont know, you will have to try them and see
<Pavel__> having some printer problems... Kubuntu has identified the printer, but when i try to print it tells me the printer 'may not be connected'
<Pavel__> (it is plugged in via USB)
<Pavel__> any ideas?
<apparle> Abhi_: I am unable to make arora with proxy in jaunty
<apparle> Pavel__: is the printer on :)
<Pavel__> yes.
<apparle> Pavel__: then I can't help........never had my own printer.......but many people forget to do that........so I thought I would suggest
<crunge> I have a 64 but kubuntu jaunty system that authenticates via LDAP. The users on the system don't have local accounts. The software update tool in the system tray doesn't allow users to run updates. Is there a specific group these users need to be in?
<Pavel__> i figure it might be because it's a shared computer (at work)
<Pavel__> apparle do you think there might be some package I should sudo apt-get?
<apparle> Pavel__: no I don't know anything about printers
<Dragnslcr> crunge- pretty sure you need root privileges to install or update packages
<Pavel__> apparle right I'm just thinking its probably my system since the printer works for others
<crunge> Dragnslcr: well the users are in the sudoers file with ALL=(ALL) ALL so doing it with sudo works fine
<Dragnslcr> crunge- then what exactly is the problem?
<crunge> Dragnslcr: the system tray functionality doesn't work
<apparle> Pavel__: you mean others with kubuntu can get the same printer working but you can't ??
<Pavel__> no, others with xp/osx can and I cannot
<Dragnslcr> crunge- KPackageKit actually uses PolicyKit, so maybe some setting there got changed
<crunge> Dragnslcr: Okay, now I have some specific things to google. Thanks!
<Dragnslcr> crunge- go to System Settings -> Advanced -> PolicyKit, then look under org.freedesktop -> PackageKit
<Dragnslcr> Make sure each item has something like Admin Authentication for Active Console
<apparle> Pavel__: then you can't say that its problem with your system.........its some software related issue...........put it on forums or  ask in #ubuntu or wait here maybe someone will help
<Pavel__> apparle right.  I did find this though : http://www.kubuntuway.net/forum/showthread.php?t=342
<crunge> Dragnslcr: I suspect it something as simple as creating an "admin" group in LDAP and adding my users
<Pavel__> I keep forgetting that toggling classic and 9.04 launchers gives one more options
<treble54> I'm currently using Ubuntu 8.10 (I would use 9.04 but 9.04 has my video card/driver blacklisted, and I prefer having the visual effects) and I'd like to switch to try out KDE 4.3
<treble54> I think I've read somewhere that KDE 4.3 isn't coming out on any Kubuntu based distro until 9.10
<treble54> which further makes me think only following these instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) won't get me to KDE 4.3
<treble54> anyone know of a good guide that could show me how to get there on Kubuntu?
<treble54> or even better, from ubuntu?
<apparle> treble54: you can see this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<James147> treble54: kde4.3 is availble for jaunty via backports (need to be enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list) but karmic will have it installed by default
<apparle> but it will not be officially supported till karmic
<treble54> will I be in some trouble if I want to stick with 8.10 until 9.10 comes out (or more specifically, when my video card/video card driver is removed from being blacklisted) ?
<treble54> I'm hoping when Karmic comes out that my video card will not be blacklisted anymore
<treble54> is there a running list somewhere of what video cards/drivers karmic has blacklisted?
<treble54> (or at least, a list of blacklisted video cards/drivers for the visual effects)
<treble54> or maybe its compiz?
<James147> treble54: compiz isent used in kde4.x
<treble54> ok well clearly I'm still learning a bit
<treble54> but I have been shown in (at least) KDE 4.3 whatever used to be the "Visual Effects" options for Ubuntu is integrated into KDE 4.3's options
<treble54> so I'm not exactly sure what the component is called
<James147> treble54: kde4.x now uses its own internal compositiong system in kwin
<James147> treble54: basicly replacing compiz
<treble54> ok
<James147> treble54: you could always try a live cd of karmic alpha or jaunty if you wanted to see if they work
<James147> treble54: before installing them
<treble54> hmm
<treble54> well first
<treble54> I'm trying to make sure whether or not my graphics card is still blacklisted
<treble54> and lspci gives me:
<treble54> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<James147> treble54: what craphics card are you useing?
<treble54> and I don't see that card listed here:
<treble54> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<treble54> only the 965
<treble54> how do I get the PCID's like those listed on the blacklist link ?
<treble54> err, PCI ID's*
<James147> treble54: sounds like the one in my laptop :S just gona check, but effects do works on it in jaunty and karmic if it is
<treble54> oh ok
<treble54> thats good
<treble54> when I tried installing Jaunty a few weeks ago, I could not get the graphics to work
<treble54> but I did not try the steps listed on that link I just pasted
<James147> treble54: do recomend a live cd (or usb) if you want to try it out though
<James147> treble54: hmm, dont remember having to do anything spical to get it to work
<Guest5507> do I include both the repositories when upgrading to kde 4.3
<Guest5507> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<James147> treble54: mines 965
<Guest5507> and http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<treble54> well thats good
<treble54> how do I get the PCI ID's like those listed on the blacklist website?
<James147> not sure :p
<treble54> haha
<treble54> ok
<James147> treble54: need to do what this says to upgrade jaunty to 4.3 - http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<apparle> I have a UPS which has stopped giving any backup...........can you suggest how to check the battery
<James147> apparle: does linux know about the UPS?
<apparle> James147: actually its not a smart UPS and what I am asking in offtopic but I couldn't find help anywhere else so I thought I would ask
<Guest5507> why is the phonon package in kde 4.3.0 got the version number 4.3.1
<tkesler> is there a openssh channel?
<Guest5507> I think someone made a poo poo
<apparle> what is vmware
<James147> apparle: a virtual mechine suite
<apparle> James147: is it open source?
<James147> apparle: used for running different operating systems "virtually" inside a host OS
<James147> dont think so
<apparle> so any other virtual machine software which might be free
<apparle> I mean just free to run..........I don't want to do anything with the source
<bazhang> virtualbox-ose apparle
<bazhang> apparle, they are free as in cost (ie vmware and non ose vbox)
<apparle> bazhang: website?
<bazhang> apparle, in the ubuntu repos
<apparle> bazhang: what is ose...................and you mean vmware and vbox is free
<bazhang> open source edition apparle (does not support usb though), the others are at their respective websites
<apparle> bazhang: no USB support means??
<bazhang> apparle, no usb support on the guest OS
<Dragnslcr> apparle- if you have a relatively new CPU, you can just get kvm
<apparle> Dragnslcr: I have Pentium D 2.8 GHz and 1.5 GB RAM
<Dragnslcr> Can probably still try kvm, but I think it'll basically just fall back to qemu
<Dragnslcr> kvm is designed to use the hardware virtualization that processors from the past 2-3 years have
<jhutchins> Can someone tell me if the current i810 driver is or isn't broken?
<apparle> Dragnslcr: its a dual core but 3.5 years old
<Dragnslcr> apparle- Pentium D's might have it. Let me see what I can find
<treble54> are Kubuntu and Ubuntu managed by the same company? or are they managed separately?
<James147> treble54: same
<treble54> ok
<treble54> thought so, but wasn't sure
<treble54> thats good
<James147> treble54: and they both share the same repos so you can switch form one to the toehr easy (or ahve them both installed at once)
<treble54> excellent
<treble54> I think when I switch to the GA release of Karmic I'll make sure to have both installed
<James147> treble54: kubuntu-desktop contains everything needed for kde ubuntu-desktop contains everything for the default ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> apparle- run this in Konsole- more /proc/cpuinfo | grep -E 'svm|vmx'
<treble54> kk
<treble54> and I forget
<treble54> since I'm on 8.10, am I even able to use KDE 4.3 without having to switch to Jaunty or Karmic beta?
<James147> treble54: you probally can (compiling for source would work) but upgrading is the easiest way
<jhutchins> treble54: Whether anybody can actually use 4.3 remains an open question.
<treble54> lol
<James147> jhutchins: useing 4.3 now, seems fine to me
<shadeslayer> jhutchins: 4.3 rocks on Karmic
<treble54> another friend of mine is using 4.3 and he says its given him no issues
<jhutchins> shadeslayer: Yes, but can you actually do anything but play around with it?
<Guest5507> I still can't logout on kde 4.3
<Guest5507> it's weird
<treble54> woah really?
<treble54> thats odd
<Guest5507> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7783675
<Guest5507> I'm not the only one apparently... that walkaround doesn't work for me
<shadeslayer> jhutchins: yeah,i just completed a article in python for my college magazine
<shadeslayer> jhutchins: and i can browse the net and compile programmes etc,etc
<James147> Guest5507: what happens when you try to login?
<panic_> anyone able to send me an howto for mutt
<Guest5507> login is fine
<Guest5507> but my plasma desktop does not remember the session state (location of plasmoids on my desktop)
<treble54> anyone here ever used STasks or Smooth Tasks ?
<Guest5507> I'm on a dual monitor setup... that the only difference I can think of
<Guest5507> it would not supprise me if they didn't compile the necessary dual monitor support into kde 4.3
<James147> treble54: i have
<treble54> James147: verdict?
<Guest5507> I just can't logout
<James147> Like them better then the default one
<Guest5507> nothing happens
<James147> treble54: smooth tasks worked better then stasks for me
<treble54> which one do you prefer?
<treble54> ok
<James147> treble54: but dont really knotice any real difference detween them
<treble54> and from what I've read on the Smooth Tasks project on kde-looks, it sounds like it consumes all of the stasks project and adds some extras?
<treble54> oh interesting
<James147> treble54: probally, there where quite a few different version of stasks about
<treble54> I see
<James147> Guest5507: i useing dual monitor in kde 4.3 useing nvida graphics
<James147> Guest5507: try creating a new user and see if it works for them
<sysop3> how do you stop konqueror from adding www to web addresses.
<sysop3> it really screws up trying to view i2p sites.
<carpii_> is there a good paint package for kde, preferably one which isnt called gimp?
<Dragnslcr> Tried Krita?
<carpii_> hm nop
<carpii_> ill take a look, thanks
<James147> kolourpaint4
<James147> is probally a basic ms like paint program, but not sure
<carpii_> ah yeah, i tried that. it has some really strange handling for laying down text
<genii> sk1 is not bad but there is currently no package for it under (K)ubuntu
<SandGorgon> does KDE 4.3 have effects like Mac OSX "Sheet" on Linux - where the popups stay attached to the window from which it was spawned?
<jreinaldo> Hi, My "/tmp" folder isn't being cleanned no more. It was OK until yesterday. Where would I had some clue? There is some "log file" that I can discover the reason?
<jreinaldo> I use kubuntu 9.04
<Dragnslcr> SandGorgon- I don't think so. I think KDE (and maybe X itself) treats dialog windows as regular windows separate from the parent
<Pavel__> how does one regain a system tray icon if it is gone from right clicking-quit?
<Pavel__> (without deleting plasmarc & relogging in)
<jussi01> Pavel__: which one? usually you start the application again...
<Pavel__> jussi01 the printer status one
<jussi01> Pavel__: that usually comes back when you print again...
<Pavel__> (as in, documents in queue)
<Pavel__> hrm... I've been having problems with a printer all day, so i'm trying to clear my pending jobs...
<Pavel__> I got it to print a successful test page, but printing from openoffice has been tricky....
<Pavel__> jussi01 I printed a successfull test page from printer configuration, but I've had trouble with printing all day and would like to see my qeued documents first
<Pavel__> bucky hrm?
<jussi01> Pavel__: Im not sure how to get that applet, however you can see the prin queue by looking at localhost:631 in your browser (just navigate to your prnter)
<pelle_k> Hey people. I'm runnin' kde 4.3 from PPA. I'm used to dragging a jpg to the desktop to set it as wallpaper (or dragging it to the "preview monitor" on desktop settings in kde3). Any tips on how to do something similar, without navigating to the jpg, from the desktop settings "file chooser".
<Pavel__> jussi01 that's a neat site, any others like it I should know about?
<Pavel__> jussi01 right, so I was able to print a test page, and I have a document pending from openoffice, but the status of the printer has changed in 'printer configuration' to "unplugged or turned off" - which the printer is definitely not
<pelle_k> Hey people. I used to drag a jpg to the "preview monitor", on desktop settings in kde3, to change wallpaper. Any tips on how to do something similar in kde 4.3. that it, drag and drop to change wallpaper, or something.
<matt___> hi folks, im trying to setup a luks encrypted partition, using GDecrypt, but after i enter my passphrase twice, it fails saying 'Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.' anyone point me in the write direction?
<j2daosh> hey all
<j2daosh> im back :P
<genii-2> jussi01: Anytime is good
<liz_> hey room, is there a way to reset a printer? for some reason mine stopped working
<k0pp> one might try the power button
<liz_> that has already been done
<houcine> bonsoir tout le monde.je cherche un logiciele pour prlever le temppérature du procésseur sous kubuntu
<liz_> or can I reinstall the same printer again?
<Daskreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bieleke> hi guys, got a problem with my monitors
<bieleke> i activated xinerama, but now my first monitor is second and my second is first, how can i switch that without screwing up everything ?
<bieleke> so screen 0 needs to become screen 1 and screen 1 needs to become screen 0
<bieleke> how do i do that ?
<ubuntu> ayuda porfavor como puedo configurar una red lan en kubuntu
<SonhadorPR> Question: How to manipulate the graphci equalizer in Amarok 2.1.1 Kubuntu 9.04?
<SonhadorPR> ubuntu: usualmente se configuran solitas...exactamente cuál es el problema?
<ubuntu> es que no se como configurar una red lan en kubuntu por que solo se usar windows
<ubuntu> por ejemplo para crear un grupo de trabajo
<SonhadorPR> ubuntu: como dije, usualmente se configuran solas. Lo que tienes que hacer es, cuando instales Kubuntu, en la parte derecha abajo de la barra, te saldrán las conexiones.
<SonhadorPR> Es posible, que simple y sencillamente le tengas que decir que se conecte, después de haber hecho un scan.
<bieleke> nobody for the swap of my screens ?
<bieleke> for pro's like you guys that should not be an issue right ?
<treble54> bieleke: could be that some people who know the answers are not looking at the channel
<treble54> bieleke: if I knew the answer, I'd gladly help tho ^_^
<bieleke> yeah, exact what i was thinking
<bieleke> i should swap them in xorg.conf, but i ever did that but !@#$% up
<bieleke> so want to do it right this time
<treble54> bieleke: makes sense
<bieleke> well in any case i backupped xorg.conf first :-) letś try
<treble54> bieleke: I'm also here to make sure I do whatever I'm trying to do right as well
<treble54> do it!
<bieleke> see ya in a minute if ok :-)
<treble54> lol
<treble54> bieleke: don't blame me tho if it doesn't work
<bieleke> no worries, then i put back backup and try again
<bieleke> once it will work out :-0
<treble54> bieleke: did it work?
<xocolate> hello... someone brazilian?
<xocolate> my wireless card is not setting IP ADDRESS correctly in manual mode... could somebody help me?
<bieleke> Good
<bieleke> that worked out after 5 reboots :-)
<bieleke> in the software updates i got 4 blocked updates
<James147> bieleke: in kpackagekit?
<bieleke> kpackagekit ?
<bieleke> well the windows is called Software updates :-)
<bieleke> so not sure if that is kpackagekit
<James147> bieleke: probally
<bieleke> itś 5 years ago i was on kde :-)
<James147> kpackagekit is new
<bieleke> since ?
<bieleke> i run kubuntu 9.04
<James147> the blocked updates are updates that have a higher potential of breaking your system, ones that might remove other packages or such (or at least i think)
<James147> simular to aptitudes safe-upgrade option i beleave
<bieleke> all are linux headers
<bieleke> so kernel
<James147> yeah, dont know of a way kpackagekit can install them, but aptitude or apt-get will do it no problem
<rhkfin> Hi there! Are there any config files available for irkick / kdelirc? It's a pain to configure even the default apps (like amarok, drakon..)
<SonhadorPR> question: Is there a system-wide audio graphic equalizer?
<SonhadorPR> for Kubuntu 9.04?
<James147> SonhadorPR: dont think so yet. I dont think phonon supports eqs yet
<James147> SonhadorPR: I know amarok is waiting for phonon to support it before they implment it
<SonhadorPR> James147: Thanx for the info! That sucks! :/
<scay> hi
<James147> scay: hello
<ryoo> ciao
<ryoo> italiani?
<matt___> hi
<ryoo> hello
<matt___> wat does this program do??
<James147> this program? you mean irc?
<matt___> yip??
<matt___> instant messaging?
<James147> matt___: For talking to ppl, this current channel you are in is for troubleshooting problems with kubuntu
<matt___> ??
<James147> matt___: If you have a problem with kubuntu or something related you can ask here and ppl will try to help you
<matt___> i see thanks james
<matt___> any1 experienced at QT designer??
<James147> I know somethings
<James147> matt___: what is it you are having trouble with?
<matt___> iv created a project with multiple main windows but have no idea how to link them...
<matt___> ie click a button and the current window closes then a new (different) one opens
<offlooker> Could someone help me with something? After trying to get icculus' Quake 2 port to run (I advise against it, by the way) I somehow broke the sound system. Now if, say mplayer is playing or I'm watching a youtube vid, nothing else will make a sound
<James147> matt___: join channel #qtdesigner can help you there
<puff> Hi... friday I set up an ubuntu server install for a friend.  Then we added ubuntu-desktop and enabled xdmcp so he could log into it from an Xwindows emulator on a winbox.  Got it working fine, but he wanted kde, so I  kicked off "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and went home.
<puff> Now he's switched it over to KDE and XDMCP isn't responding, something about GDM not enabled.
<puff> That is, attemtping to connect via XDMCP isn't succeeding, giving him an error about GDM not being enabled.
<puff> He KDE is not my strong point (neither is gnome, for that matter).
<Lynn058> I need some help please. I am at myfriend house trying to fix her computer. she has a kubuntu 8.10 os and none of the usb ports are working. theoutcome of ls mcd | grep usb says it doesn't exist and i need to get them fixed does any onehave any ideas?
<puff> During the install of kubuntu, he chose KDM instead of GDM.  However, he hadn't yet restarted. He had to change the static IP because of a conflict; xdmcp worked okay for that.  Then he rebooted and now he he can't get in via xdmcp.
<Daskreech> Lynn058: How long has this happened?
<bieleke> can't i update to FF 3.5 ?
<Daskreech> puff: Enable GDM?
<Daskreech> bieleke: Yes you can It's just not called FF 3.5
<bieleke> Daskreech: how is it called then ?
<Daskreech> Lynn904: I"m guessing you are Lynn058 updated?
<Daskreech> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<puff> I just had him install firestarter and start it up so he can check to see if the iptables are interfering.  Firestarter doesn't show anything in the policy tab;  can I safely assume that this means that the box is wide open?
<Lynn904> yes
<Lynn904> had to reboot computeras it had updates and wouldn't stop bugging me
<Daskreech> puff: I think you just didn't setup KD Mfor xdmcp
<Lynn904> so any ideas on my issue?
<Daskreech> Lynn904: :-)
<Lynn904> daskreech do you have any ideas on how tofix this issue?
<puff> daskreech: He uncommented  some lines in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and and Xaccess.  Does he have to do something else?
<Daskreech> puff: This is KDE3?
<Daskreech> Lynn904: Not sure what's causing it seems like it's not picking up the USB controller which is strange
<puff> Daskreech: This is jaunty 9.0.4, "sudop aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<pickscrape> Hi, I'm hoping that someone can help me with a dependency problem on karmic alpha. I need to run mysql server 5.0, but akonadi-server is forcing me to 5.1.
<Daskreech> puff: Then no. It's KDE4
<puff> So if that installs kde4... ah, kde4., he says.
<Daskreech> pickscrape: try #ubuntu+1
<puff> So I: Oh, I see, typo when I mentioned kdmrc, sorry.
<pickscrape> Daskreech: ok, thanks
<Daskreech> puff: The fast fix is just flip back on GDM
<Daskreech> Lynn904: How long has this happened?
<Daskreech> Grrr
<Lynn815> ok i really need somehelp with this. I can not get these usb ports to work on here. can not use mouse at all and tabbing around is really getting annoying. does anyone have any ideas?
<Daskreech> Lynn815: How long has this happened?
<puff> Daskreech:  sure, but does that mean he gets the gnome desktop when he connects?
<Daskreech> puff: No just choose the KDE Session
<puff> Ah... okay, then why change to kdm at all?
<Daskreech> I think the only down side is that he has to logout before he can shutdown
<puff> That is, what is he missing out on by using gdm?
<Daskreech> KDM allows you to shut down from inside KDE
<puff> Aha... okay, sholdn't be a problem.
<Lynn815> this happened on saturday at some point. she said she used it saturday morning and then when she went back to use it saturday evening themouse moved one time andthen hasn't moved since
<Daskreech> Lynn815: No reboot or anything it just didn't work?
<Lynn815> we have tried rebooting it. we have even pulled the power plug from the back and it stillisn't working
<Daskreech> Lynn815: heh Did you try booting into an older kernel ?
<puff> Daskreech: Aside from "sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop" is there a fsater/easier way to turn gdm back on?
<Daskreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --alternati.. umm hold on
<Lynn815> i can't boot into anythingelse. this is the only os on this computer
<Lynn815> she had a power serge a fewmonths ago that wiped out her entire windows system and so thiswas installed on her computer asareplacement.
<Daskreech> puff: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Daskreech> Lynn815: Wow. Was anything pluggd into the USB at the time?
<Daskreech> Lynn815: Also do you have a CD burner there?
<Lynn815> i'm not sure but like i said it was working until saturday night so i don't really know what has happened
<Ritzerisk> if i wanted the UBUNTU live cd do i just download the regular release
<treble54> anyone ever connected an external monitor/projector and then lost all their visual effects and can't turn them back on?
<maco> Ritzerisk:  aye, the desktop cd
<Lynn815> no this system can not burn cds
<Daskreech> Ritzerisk: yes
<Daskreech> treble54: Cannot turn them on?
<puff> Daskreech: Awesome, thanks.
<Daskreech> Lynn815: what does sudo lsmod say ?
<treble54> Daskreech: well I had the default visual effects turned on and I've never attempted to connect to an external monitor or projector
<treble54> Daskreech: as soon as I attempt to connect my laptop to a projector and change the settings to extend my desktop to it, it asked me about adjusting my settings with regards to the projector I think
<Daskreech> treble54: but how did you try to turn them back on?
 * Daskreech hands genii a cuppa
<treble54> Daskreech: I first attempted to go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<treble54> that brings up the error: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Lynn815> well i can not see all of it so what am i looking for?
<treble54> Daskreech: also, something else thats a little off is that I had five workspaces listed in the workspace applet on the lower application bar and now there are only 2
<Lynn815> I can not scroll up in the box
<treble54> Daskreech (or anyone else): any suggestions? the desktop visual effects were working just fine prior to adding the external display (a projector)
<gjulian> treble54: Have you installed the drivers?
<treble54> gjulian: no, the visual effects were working just fine before I added the external display
<treble54> gjulian: I assume you mean drivers for my video card
<gjulian> treble: I was meaning the drivers for the external display...
<treble54> gjulian: no I did not do that
<treble54> gjulian: but now the external display is disconnected and I still can't turn them back on
<Daskreech> Lynn815: press pgUp
<Daskreech> Lynn815: If you right click it and configure Desktops does it say 5 or 2 ?
<Lynn815> pressing page up does not do anything
<Daskreech> :-( Lynn815 Which IRC client?
<treble54> gjulian: also, when I attempted to extend my desktop to the projector, it asked me something about adjusting my settings to that which conform to the projector's limitations or something .. I don't remember the exact wording so I could be off on the concept that it was trying to explain to me, but I do remember the keyword "virtual"
<Lynn815> it doesn't show me anything in terms of desktops
<sleepy_> hi all
<Daskreech> Lynn815: The Desktop pager?
<Lynn815> and i can not right click anything because my mouse doesn't work
<sleepy_> anyone here know anything about tooltips in superkaramba?
<Daskreech> Lynn815: Can you pastebin sudo lsmod ?
<Lynn815> nope because i can not copy paste anything
<treble54> I believe my questions should probably be directed at the #ubuntu channel now that I think about it
<Daskreech> Lynn815: sudo apt-get install pastebint && sudo lsmod | pastebinit
<Daskreech> it will give you a URL
<Lynn> ok i can not get that to work at all. i can not copy paste anything and all i get is a long list of things that i can only see about eight or ten things
<Lynn> on the list
<Walzmyn> is "Partitionmanager" the latest, gratest version of what we're supposed to use for formatting drives?
<treble54> Daskreech: I fixed my visual effects issue, I had to reconfigure xorg.conf
<Ritzerisk> anyone ever messed with Vmware and wireless Nic
<carpii_> in what respect ?
<Ritzerisk> well i have a windows box .... and im wondering .. i vmware a ubuntu install but im trying to get wireless connection working on the ubuntu like directly using the Hardware of the wireless.... is that even possible
<Kirbon> hello
<Kirbon> empty room
<oddnoggin> can't connect directly. have to bridge connections on the windows side
<Kirbon> I'm running jaunty and my "apt-get update" has quit working, ...keeps giving a 404 error....but the repositories are there cause I can browse to them in ff have the URL's changed....cause it hasn't been moved to the old archives yet
<carpii_> it depends, i think you can dedicate a certain usb device to the vm, but im not really sure why youd want to do it this way
<carpii_> why not just bridge it ?
<carpii_> kirbon, have ou checked /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<Kirbon> yes, also copied one from a working laptop
<Ritzerisk> well if i bridge it i dont have wireless settings does that mean i have to be virtual
<Daskreech> Lynn: Did you install pastebinit ?
<Daskreech> Lynn: did you install pastebinit ?
<Kirbon> my apt-get update seemed to break after i installed nvidia drivers but have uninstalled them and is still broken
<Lynn> i tried to and it said it did not exist
<Lynn> does anyone have any ideas as to how i can reinstall usb drivers?
<Kirbon> apt-get will work from other sites but "apt-get update" will not work from the ubuntu repositories and well the links do appear dead when browsing from ff, but I haven't changed anything in the sources.list file and even tried another copy from a working machine
<Lynn> ok nothing is working does anyone know how to reinstall usb drivers?
<Kirbon> apt-get is going to one repository URL but doesn't match, but my sources.list is correct and works on a different system. Have the repository directories been renamed in the past few days?  Here is the differences:
<Kirbon> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-backports/universe/binary-i386/
<Kirbon> http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<Kirbon> clearly different
<Daskreech> Lynn: The USB drivers would be in the kernel. You can try install a new kernel and boot to it
<Daskreech> Lynn: What I would suggest is to get a fedora or an OpenSUSE live CD and boot up the machine with it to see if the USB works
<Daskreech>  It's possible the controller or the ports are fried
<Ritzerisk> im trying to use tehe physical card of my wireless like get wireless exts to my iwconfig
<Lynn> ok going to try now brb asap
#kubuntu 2009-08-25
<WACOMalt> hey folks, I need some help installing my bootloader.
<WACOMalt> I have an arch linu installation on my USB drive, and need to use kubuntu's live cd to install grub, as I forgot to do that during the arch installation.
<Kirbon> oh well, I got to get out of here and find some answers, this has been going on way to long, going elsewhere....Adios
<WACOMalt> I agree
<WACOMalt> tons of people here, none helping
<Lynn279> ok found a mouse that works through the back plug so lets try this copy paste thing again
<Daskreech> Lynn279: \0/
<Lynn279> what is the sudo command again
<Daskreech> wait. so the other mouse doesn't work in the same port?
<Lynn279> this is one that plugs in lie the keyboard does
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<Lynn279> but the usb ports doesn't work
<Daskreech> WACOMalt: you mean grub?
<Daskreech> Ah it's PS2 mouse
<Daskreech> ok
<Lynn279> sudo lsmod | grep usb usbcore               149616  3 ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<WACOMalt> Daskreech: yeah, grub.
<Daskreech> !grub | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daskreech> Lynn279: So USB is loading up
<WACOMalt> I didnt lose it after installing windows though. The pc it's on has only linux, and OSx86
<Daskreech> Lynn279: You say none og the ports work
<WACOMalt> thank you though, will try that.
<Daskreech> WACOMalt: It'll work just the same you just won't get a Windows entry
<Lynn279> thats right. it shows that it has power butnothing else
<WACOMalt> ok cool
<WACOMalt> thank you much!
<Daskreech> Lynn279: And this happened out of the blue while using the machine
<WACOMalt> Daskreech: will I need to change anything since I am using arch_64 rather than kubuntu? or will the bootloader work either way as long as it's on the right drive?
<Daskreech> WACOMalt: Grub doesn't care about arch That would be the kernel which kicks in after grub
<WACOMalt> that what I figured. Cool, thanks very much
<Lynn279> yep my friend was online saturday morning and saturday evening she moved the mouse and then it froze in one place and has been like that ever since. she tried moving it to all the different usb ports and also bought a new mouse thinking it was the mouse
<Daskreech> Lynn279: But getting power from it is strange too.
<Lynn279> yea when i plug in the mouse the light turns red for a moment but doesn't work
<Daskreech> Lynn279: My first test would be to grab a Fedora or OpenSUSE CD as I said and see if USB works there
<Daskreech> If it doesn't then it's quite likely the port or the chipset is done
<Lynn279> and her speakers work which is plugged into a usb for power purposes
<Daskreech> Actually if the chipset is done then that would explain why power coems through
<Daskreech> If those work then I would guess that you need a new kernel but I can't explain why it would stop working without a reboot or any changes. That doesn't make sense
<Lynn279> so how do you fix the chipset issue?
<Lynn279> i tried to usethe cd and it can not seem to read it
<Lynn279> i don't even want tofigure thison out :)
<Lynn279> :)
<Daskreech> Well If the chipset is done it's done. you'd need a new motherboard
<Daskreech> or if you can find one that works (Most motherboards had two chipsets on them) then get a USB hub
<Daskreech> butt the first thing is to find out if it's hardwar or not
<Daskreech> having the computer go down from a power failure originally does make that more likely but again We need to make sure :)
<Lynn279> the reallybadpart is that there are appx 6 usb ports on this computer and none of them are working other that sending power through them
<Daskreech> Ok I'll guess that's Software or some pretty bad power failure I don't think I've ever seen so many ports go bad at the same time
<Lynn279> neither havei
<Lynn279> that what has me stumped
<Lynn279> i mean if one went out i would have told her plug it in another one but none of them are working
<Daskreech> right which is why I'm thinking/hoping it's software
<Daskreech> teh current fedora or openSuse CD are close enough but different enough to test that out
<Lynn279> do i have to try and download it or can i run it from the internet?
<Daskreech> Lynn279: Umm I would guess download. You have a working mouse right now so that's crisis is lessened
<WACOMalt> Hey, Super Grub disk doesn't seem to work. It doesn't want to boot my usb drive
<Daskreech> I'm assuming that your computer can boot USB
<WACOMalt> yes
<Daskreech> Lynn279: You said that you couldn't boot the CD that you had?
<WACOMalt> I boot into SGD correctly
<WACOMalt> I mean it won't boot arch
<WACOMalt> doesn't seem to find my arch disk
<WACOMalt> thinking I'll just reinstall arch :P
<Lynn279> yes but it is on loan so i have to fix this issue quickly
 * genii-2 sips
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> I wanto to use the command asoundconf but there is no such file, I would like to know in which package can I find that program?
<dbc254> can anyone assist with an Xsession error?
<Daskreech> genii: Ever heard of 6 USB pots dyingat the same time?
<genii> Daskreech: Yup.
<dbc254> nope
<Daskreech> genii: what caused it?
<genii> Daskreech: Plugging the header of the usb cord in backwards to the motherboard pins
<dbc254> but it only fits in ONE way <unless you jam it in there>
<Daskreech> genii: this one died while the computer was running. Mouse stopped working
<genii> Daskreech: Likely USB controller fried then
<genii> dbc254: The one side has no blocked out pin-hole. So it happens when you get only 1 row on and reversed it
<Daskreech> genii: Ok I asked the person to get a Fedora or an openSUSE live CD and try the ports then to check but it sounded very dead to me
<Daskreech>  oh the ports still give power
<Daskreech> That was strange too
<dbc254> can anyone assist with an Xsession error?
<genii> Daskreech: I've also seen but only once... if you are plugging in a usb device and have it backwards but manage to touch the contacts anyhow and it sparks for a sec
<genii> (then it fries the controller)
<dbc254> ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzztt!  Add cornmeal. It's FRIED!
<genii> dbc254: Hehe... odds are yes
<genii> dbc254: What is the error message it gives?
<Lynn> ok so nothing i have tried has worked. i can not play any cds, dvds, can't get usb ports to work nothing
<genii> dbc254: As per my message to you, please use this channel. I do not assist in private message unless sensitive private info is involved which is inappropriate for here
<Daskreech> Lynn: genii agrees with me that it might be a fried controller
<Lynn> ok so what sort of recommendations do you have for my friend?
<genii> dbc254: The message occurs at what point of loading X? kdm ?
<Daskreech> dbc254: as much as possible try to get help in the right channel. More peopel can see and help you if the person has to leave others can cathc up without having to be retold the entire story and people who had no idea can learn from your situation
<Daskreech> Lynn: Well as I said you need to ensure that it is hardware by using a differnt setup
<Daskreech> Wait you have no optical drive in the machine?
<genii> Lynn: Please use pastebin website to show us dmesg output. If some hardware is borked it might show why there
<Lynn> ok the only problem is that i can't run any cds or the usbs
<Lynn> what do i need tosudo in it?
<genii> Lynn: sudo apt-get install pastebinit             then: dmesg|pastebinit              and give us the URL it reports
<Daskreech> You have a CD but you can't see the CDs?
<Lynn> http://pastebin.com/f717f63c3
<genii> Reading
<genii> Lynn: Theres hope. It's seeing your usb controller
<Lynn> ok so how can i fix the issue?
<genii> Lynn: It is groaning a bit about load order of usb drivers. Try:   sudo modprobe -r uhci_hcd ; sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd ;sudo modprobe -r ohci_hcd               and then reload them in the order of: ehci_hcd then ohci_hcd  then uhci_hcd  with: sudo modprobe ehci_hcd ; sudo modprobe ohci_hcd ; sudo modprobe uhci_hcd
<genii> And then see if some usb thing like mouse works
<genii> Door, AFK
 * Daskreech hangs around for support
<genii> Back
<Lynn> nope that didn't work
<genii> Lynn: What reports back from command: groups
<Lynn> nothing
<genii> (conceivably not in plugdev and cdrom groups)
<Lynn> iput it in andit justgoesaround to the @home for the next command
<genii> That sounds borked. Because you should see at least the name of the group which is also your name
<Daskreech> how can you be in no groups? You should be in at least one
<laurent_> hello
<Daskreech> Hello
<genii> Lynn: That dmesg paste... has the machine been rebooted since the usb/cd stopped working? (eg is it old info from when things worked before or after they stopped)
<Lynn> eboni@home:~$ sudo modprobe -r uhci_hcd eboni@home:~$ sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd eboni@home:~$ sudo modprobe -r ohci_hcd eboni@home:~$ sudo modprobe ehci_hcd    eboni@home:~$ sudo modprobe ohci_hcd    eboni@home:~$ sudo modprobe uhci_hcd    eboni@home:~$
<Lynn> yes it has been rebooted like 3differenttimes
<genii> Lynn: THAT set of commands should just return to $   , yes. But what says result of command: groups
<laurent_> chuis le seul francais snif
<Lynn> that is what happenedstep by step when i did what you said
<genii> !fr | laurent_
<ubottu> laurent_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Daskreech> Lynn: Cool that should be what happened but what happens when you type groups
<laurent_> cool merci and good bye
<Lynn> eboni adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Daskreech> Ok that's better
<Lynn> sorrybeen a long days took a min to realise what u were talking about
<genii> So the user is in the correct groups of cdrom and plugdev to use those devices.
<Lynn> but nothing is working
<genii> Lynn: Please report result of: ls -l /dev/sr0
<Lynn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2005-12-31 19:06 /dev/sr0 -> scd0
<Daskreech> looks right
<Lynn> so any other ideeas?
<nikitis> Does KDE support active x?
<genii> Itś a symlink. What is the long ls of /dev/scd0 ?
<genii> eg: ls -l /dev/scd0
<genii> nikitis: No linux supports ActiveX
<nikitis> genii: what happened to this then?  http://www.konqueror.org/announcements/reaktivate.php
<genii> nikitis: There have been some private efforts to reverse-engineer ActiveX but nothing useful as far as i know
<Lynn> so doyou have any other ideas?
<Lynn> if not i'm going to give up for the evening
<nikitis> genii: so was reaktivate dropped?
<genii> Lynn: report: ls -l /dev/scd0
<Lynn> i did already
<Lynn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2005-12-31 19:06 /dev/sr0 -> scd0
<genii> Lynn: That was sr0. We want to know scd0
<Lynn> oh srry
<genii> Lynn: sr0 just points to scd0
<Lynn> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2005-12-31 19:06 /dev/scd0
<genii> nikitis: No idea, you have to ask whoevers responsible for that project
<Walzmyn> Active X is evil
<nikitis> Needed for Netflix in Konqueror
<Walzmyn> Is there a way to make a window ignore all "outside" commands, such as the alt+click to move command?
<Walzmyn> nikitis: I don't wanna start a standards flame war, but there's ways for them to distribute their product witout using a propriatory POS like that
<Walzmyn> active X is still evil
<nikitis> well i agree
<nikitis> but they aren't going to
<nikitis> So support is needed
<Daskreech> nikitis: Granted KDE is not linux but if you install KDE on windows and use IE then it does indeed support activeX :-)
<nikitis> eek
<Daskreech> genii: what were you looking for in /dev/scd0 ?
<genii> Daskreech: To make sure the cdrom hardware device entry had root:cdrom as user:group so it jives with the groups the user belongs to
<Daskreech> any idea as to why the USB would just stop working?
<genii> Daskreech: Conceivable from what I can tell it might be some HAL thing. Hardware is being seen on low-level and udev is making the right /dev nodes with correct permissions, the user is in the correct groups to use the devices.
<Daskreech> HAL should be reset after a reboot no?
<genii> Daskreech: Yes :/
<Daskreech> grrr
<Walzmyn> I'd really like to have an internet connection that would stay connected.
<dbc254> as I'm booting up. It's semi-verbose, so I can watch text flying by, but there are no errors. Then I get this msg box. Clicking OK gets me by it
<genii> Daskreech: The other possibility is that the BIOS is reporting the hardware to linux as if itś working properly but that in reality some part of the controllers for the usb or cd are fried
<genii> dbc254: touch ~/.Xsession
<dbc254> just type in that command?
<Daskreech> yes
<dbc254> I just did it, but nothing happened. Used "sudo"
<genii> dbc254: There is usually no xsession file by default. If you make a blank one by "touching" it then it likely won't wail anymore. I forget if uppercase X is actually required or not
<Daskreech> argh
<Daskreech> not sudo
<dbc254> what did I do to create this malady
<genii> dbc254: "nothing happened" means command successfully completed
<dbc254> so I should try restarting and see if I get the error.  Why did Daskreech argh that I used sudo
<dbc254> did I screw this up?
<Lynn> thanks for all your help i think i am going to call it a night at her hou house.
<genii> Daskreech: With sudo and ~/ in the argument it won put it in his actual home dir luckily
<Daskreech> genii: Sure?
<Daskreech> Lynn: Will you be back?
<Lynn> i am goingto head home. will u guys be on fora while?
<dbc254> so I should type that again without SUDO?
<genii> dbc254: Because making root-owned files in a specific users directory causes many problems
<Daskreech> Lynn: Yes
<Lynn> good i should be home in about an hour if you come up with anything in the mean time.
<Lynn> thanks
<Lynn> see u in a bit
<dbc254> tried typing that in witout SUDO and got permission denied. How do I undo this?
<genii> dbc254: The first time you typed it it worked. It just doesnt say something like "hey I completed OK" it just goes back to command prompt which is what it's supposed to do
<Daskreech> genii: The bash interpeter would grab it before the sudo is run so it should make it in whatever $HOME is for the user he's running it for
<Daskreech>  assuming that dbc254 is a he
<Daskreech> Bye Lynn
<dbc254> then I should try to restart to see if the "touch" worked?
<genii> dbc254: Holdon
<Daskreech> dbc254: sudo rm ~/.Xsession && touch ~/.Xsession
<Daskreech> what's XSession for?
<Daskreech> Do you mean .Xauthority ?
<lunahyen> hello
<lunahyen> I want my wifi-enabled laptop to host internet to my non-wifi laptop with an ethernet cable. But the host computer's wifi connection cuts out once it connects to the other computer, which means no internet. Here is a map of what i'm doing. http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3650/wantschematic.jpg
<Daskreech> !hi | lunahyen
<ubottu> lunahyen: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> Daskreech: It's a file you can put something in like: startkde &                   which would run KDE as default window manager, etc etc
<carpii> wow, that diagram is awesome
<dbc254> OK, just typed in what Daskreech gave me. It completed  [no OK or errors] should I try restarting now?
<genii> dbc254: Yes
<dbc254> ok back in a minute.
<carpii> lunahyen, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<lunahyen> thanks carpii
<nchung> does anyone know how I can burn multiple avi with a selection menu on a dvd
<Daskreech> Just make it a DVD
<bazhang> yellow, using devede ?
<yellow> i am using k3b on a kubuntu box
<bazhang> yellow, you want to burn a data disc? or one usable on a dvd player
<yellow> one usuable on a DVD player
<bazhang> k3b wont do that yellow
<yellow> i just apt-get install devede will give it a shot also
<bazhang> yellow, try devede for starters, see if that helps
<yellow> so devede should do the trick ?
<yellow> ok
<yellow> thanks man
<yellow> really appreciate the help
<bazhang> no guarantees, but is known to work
<yellow> kewl will reply back and let you know
<benghazi> dd
<genii> yellow: You can make a dvd-compliant iso from avi files with devede. If the iso is too large for a 4.7 dvd then use something like k9copy or dvd95 to shrink it
<yellow> thanks a lot
<yellow> really appreciate all the help you guys are giving me
<bazhang> yellow, wait first to see if it works before thanking :)
<Lynn706> ok so have you had any luck in coming up with and answer?
<genii> Lynn706: No sudden epiphany.
<Lynn706> lol
<genii> Lynn706: Will the box still boot from CD?
<Daskreech> Apparently it wont since she can't see CDs
<Daskreech> Assuming that Lynn706 is a she :)
<genii> Daskreech: If its software, should still boot from CD if it was capable before of that. The current idea i have is to boot a livecd and see if usb works from that. Then we know itś software and not hardware fail.
<Daskreech> That was my suggestion from the start
<Daskreech> Though I think Lynn706 either said that CDs couldn't be burned or couldn't be burned from that computer
<genii> Daskreech: I came in sometime after and didn't see your suggestion to that effect. I suppose they need to make a livecd and none handy, etc etc
<Daskreech> genii: Yes I know I gave you a cuppa when you turned up :)
<ikbel> hi
<ikbel> I am searching for kubuntu for an LG netbook
<genii> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<genii> Hm
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Daskreech> Stupid bo
<Daskreech> t
<ikbel> :D
<Daskreech> ikbel: What do you mean Kubuntu on a LG netbook ?
<genii> ikbel: You can check the list of models from the link on http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<ikbel> genii: this is ubuntu, not kubuntu
<genii> ikbel: As far as i know no Kubuntu-specific netbook-remix. But you can install it from a regular ubuntu with package kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> genii: there is
<Daskreech> Just in KK
<Daskreech> plasma-netbook I think
<genii> Daskreech: Ah good :) I learn something every day
<Daskreech> instead of plasma-desktop :)
<Daskreech> ikbel: Which may be unfortunate for you
<ikbel> links ?
<genii> ikbel: Since it would be in Karmic (9.10) you may want to enquire in #ubuntu+1  (which is also #kubuntu+1 )
<genii> Apparently he couldn be bothered, didn go there to ask
<Daskreech> What is with the FloodBot?
<Daskreech> I really don't like that thing
<genii> Daskreech: proxy users like mibbit get screened by the floodbots
<Daskreech> It's still creepy
<Daskreech> Feels like Robo nanny from Futurama
<corigo> Any recommended replacement PDF viewers for Okular. Okular has a bug where-in it displays nothing when I zoom-in too close
<corigo> 9.04_64
<corigo> KDE 4.3
<Daskreech> corigo: Serious?
<Daskreech> I've zoomed in over 100% before how close are you zooming in?
<corigo> 51.75%
<Daskreech> Which PDF ?
<Daskreech> If it's publically available
<corigo> It is an A0 sized OpenOffice Drawing displaying screen shots of my website.
<Daskreech> I read that as Adults Only or a second :)
<Daskreech> for
<corigo> No, that's a standard paper size... 4 times larger than A4
<genii> Theres a java based viewer which i haven tried libpdfrenderer-java
<Daskreech> Yeah Took me a second to put that together
<corigo> Great... Adobe's website crashed my browser
<Daskreech> corigo: try evince
<corigo> not sure yet how to launch libpdfrenderer-java...
<corigo> not sure yet how to launch libpdfrenderer-java...
<Daskreech> corigo: it's a lib
<Daskreech> you don't launch it
<corigo> Daskreech... ya ya... ok, then how do I use it over Okular?
<Daskreech> Not sure what you are asking
<Daskreech> what do you want to do
<corigo> I want to view my pdf file... sniff. and Okular won't display it properly when I zoom-in
<Daskreech> Where are you getting that lib from?
<Daskreech> what's important about it?
<corigo> It was an early recommendation... on this IRC. Installed from repositories
<Daskreech> Hmm interesting
<Daskreech> corigo: do you ahve KDE 4.2 or 4.3 btw ?
<pablo_> Hola
<Daskreech> HOla
<pablo_> Es mi debut en un canal IRC...
<corigo> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<corigo> 4.3
<Daskreech> Hmm :-/
<Daskreech> ask on #KDE if anyone has had a similar experince
<Daskreech>  I've not seen that
<Daskreech>  Is it just at that zoom or anything above it?
<corigo> Anything above it
<corigo> It may be different in a smaller document... as opposed to an A0 sized format
<Mike99> hi , i installed kubuntu on my laptop and it doesnt seem to find my wifi card, intel 3945abg, however i am pretty sure its supposed to have the drivers included in the kernel already
<Mike99> any ideas?
<Daskreech> !wif
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wif
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<corigo> ePDFViewer seems to work well
<corigo> without the Gnome dependencies
<corigo> Mike99: Version of Kubuntu and KDE?
<Mike99> 9.04
<Mike99> kde 4
<PabliNet> ¿Yo? 4.3 en 9.04.
<corigo> PabliNet: es mui bueno
<corigo> Mike99: have installed the Neworking widget?
<PabliNet> Sí, tá güeno... es el que más me gusta.... pero también me gustaría probar LXFE.
<PabliNet> Quise decir LXDE.
<bazhang> PabliNet, english here please
<PabliNet> Es mucho pedir eso...
<PabliNet> I am exit
<Daskreech> PabliNet: escribo /join #kubuntu-es
<Mike99> corigo, no , how do i install that?
<harolddong> is there a working version of the network-manager or networkmanagement plasmoids?  I had been using the networkmanagement from the kde4.3 extras ppa but it stopped connecting last week and now the network-manager plasmoid won't even work... only the old knetworkmanager
<Daskreech> harolddong: try wicd
<PabliNet> I want exit this channel...
<harolddong> yeah I guess I could try wicd.  I was just hoping for something non-gtk.  I mean I could just use nm-applet if I were going to use wicd
<corigo> Mike99: in the bottom task bar click on the Cashew swirl and select Add Widgets
<corigo> (or top or side where ever you have placed it.)
<Daskreech> harolddong: Wicd connects before logging in :)
<Daskreech> That's an advantage there
<harolddong> I'll check it out
<xineohp> -.-
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490451
<darthanubis> where is the faq for kubuntu not being able to play audio from more than one source
<hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh> hi
<X_o> noboby is wake up?
<X_o> hola
<giovanni_> ciao
<giovanni_> ce qualche italiano?
<karmalinux> ciao
<giovanni_> ciao
<giovanni_> ho bisogno di aiuto
<giovanni_> te ne intendi li sto linux????
<giovanni_> *di
<karmalinux> dimmi
<giovanni_> Ho istallato kubuntu sul mio pc.....tanto per provare e mi piace
<giovanni_> ma...........
<giovanni_> HO PROBLEMI CON LA RISOLUZIONE DELLO SKERMO
<giovanni_> è ferma a 800 per 600
<giovanni_> e non la posso mettere + su
<giovanni_> puoi darmi una mano?
<karmalinux> portatile o fisso?
<giovanni_> fisso
<karmalinux> hai installato i driver per la scheda video?
<giovanni_> ho istallato il driver NVIDEA da HARDWARE DRIVER
<giovanni_> la cosa è peggiorata sono caduto a 600 per 300
<giovanni_> e lo succesivamente disistallato
<karmalinux> che scheda video hai? recente?
<giovanni_> no.....
<giovanni_> nvidea mi pare serie 6000e qualcosa
<giovanni_> solo che non so neanche come si vede con linux
<karmalinux> ti consigliava la serie 173.xx dei driver?
<bdgraue> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<karmalinux> hai un account messenger?
<giovanni_> ???????? COSA DEVO FARE DEVO CAMBIARE CANALE???
<giovanni_> STO PARLANDO..............
<FloodBotK2> giovanni_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karmalinux> se hai un account messenger puoi trovarmi come socialinux@hotmail.com
<Guest49881> I have a serious kde 4.3 problem
<Guest49881> kded4 is doing mad accessing my external hd mounted under my home folder
<Guest49881> it practically locks the system up
<Guest49881> If I unplug my external usb hd.... delete my .kde folder... restart kde.... KDE runs perfectly
<Guest49881> but as soon as I plug my external hard drive in kded4 goes MAD!
<Guest49881> any bright ideas on debugging?
<tihon> wow
<a123456> hello
<a123456> i don't want any password in my kwallet
<a123456> is that possible so my pc connects to wirless network withoput user inputs
<Guest71131> ok, for those who may be having problems with kde 4.3 under jaunty... if you have a slow hard drive or external hard drive... the suse free space notifier service will cause kded4 for run really slow
<Guest71131> it will cause it to run slow anyway... but you will notice huge lag if you have a slow hd
<Guest71131> so disable it!
<Guest71131> and remove it from kubuntu
<afief> Where can I post bug reports against the 4.3 packages?
<giovanni_> ragazzi qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<Bou> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giovanni_> non riesco a impostare la risoluzione dello skermo a 1023
<giovanni_> *1024
<giovanni_> aiutatemi pls
<afief> Where can I post bug reports against the 4.3 packages?
<maki> hey all
<paloris_J> I have been unable to detect my harddrive under kubunta. can some one help
<afief> paloris_J: are you sure it's there?:S
<paloris_J> Yes
<paloris_J> Windows is running on it
<afief> paloris_J: can you find a file called sda in /dev/ ?
<paloris_J> no
<paloris_J> fdisk -l dose not work either
<paloris_J> nore dose dmesg | grep '\[hd'
<afief> well then the kernel probably doesn't see your hdd, never happened to me
<paloris_J> No it hasent happened to me before either
<paloris_J> I see that it has happened befor.   On line that is
<paloris_J> but there was no explination on how to fix it
<afief> paloris_J: perhaps the hdd is starting to get faulty and the kernel won't recognize it that way while windows is being more tolerant?
<paloris_J> Ha
<paloris_J> Yes
<paloris_J> but no that is not the problem.
<paloris_J> I can run the hard drive test on it
<afief> that certainly is weird
<paloris_J> yes
<ubuntu__> guau
<ubuntu__> halöo wer lebt hier
<Leo> hola Vivien
<Leo> hola
<Leo> hola andri
<andry_> ciao ragazzi, sono nuovo di kde e ho un piccolo problema qualcono può darmi una mano?
<Bou> !it |andry_
<ubottu> andry_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Leo> que problemas tenes
<Bou> è italiano, no spagnolo..
<Leo> hm lo siento yo capicce poco italiano
<angelo> ciao
<Leo> ciao
<andry_> sorry for the italian
<Leo> noimporta
<andry_> my problem is with quicktime videos in firefox
<andry_> i tried to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<andry_> but nothing
<andry_> it doesn't work
<andry_> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> andry_, is this the apple.com trailers?
<andry_> yes
<andry_> when i try to click on play he said Get the latest quicktime
<bazhang> andry_, they seem to have changed something in the past couple of days that prevents playing it, there is a thread at ubuntuforums with a workaround iirc
<ilkin> hey people
<andry_> i found some threads on ubuntu-it forum because my english is not very good
<andry_> but nothing that can help me
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=820f1dc6eb7b7f9800fca13eb9b5623b&p=7843500#post7843500 andry_
<ilkin> i write DVD-R disc in K3b but after writting can not read it
<ilkin> what can be the cause?
<andry_> bazhang i try to read this link thx
<bazhang> andry_, you're welcome
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<snikker> i'm under jaunty (kde 4.3.0) i'm using an nvidia card, but kde is slow, there is a way for speed up it?
<Guest49177> why does kubuntu bundle the suse free space notifier with kde?
<Guest49177> it is a resource hog
<Guest49177> it doubles the cpu usage of kded4 on a decent speed hard drive
<Guest49177> it will make kded4 run at 50%+ cpu usage when the hard drive is slow (e.g: I have an external hard drive mounted under my home folder)
<Guest49177> and suse's free space notifier makes the system totally unresponsive
<genii> Guest49177: Perhaps ask them why in #kubuntu-devel
<Dragnslcr> What's the name of this program?
<Guest49177> I can't even log out because kded4 is stalling so bad
<Guest49177> suse free space notifier
<Dragnslcr> The actual program name
<Guest49177> it's not even kde 4.3 software
<Guest49177> it's 3rd party
<Dragnslcr> i.e. the process name
<Guest49177> well kded4
<Guest49177> like I said
<Guest49177> its a 3rd party system service
<Bou> you rant about it this morning already no?
<Guest49177> Bou, yes... but that was on #kde... now we have discovered the problem
<Guest49177> I have submitted a bug report to suse
<Dragnslcr> I'd say it's just you. kded4 isn't using any CPU for me
<Guest49177> Dragnslcr, like I said... it depends on your hard drive speed
<Dragnslcr> You can try searching the forums or Launchpad
<Guest49177> if you mount a large slow hard drive under your home you will see what I am talking about
<Guest49177> when I say slow it could be a large usb pen drive
<Guest49177> or and external usb magnetic drive
<Guest49177> I experimented with both and both have same problem
<Guest49177> but the drive obviously needs to have alot of files on it
<Guest49177> for you to reproduce
<Guest49177> it also may have something todo with the filesystem
 * genii sips his coffee
<Guest49177> I'm not sure how the free space notifier works but it appears to go through the entire filesystem counting files recursively
<Guest49177> it doesn't just do it once... it appears to do it for every folder!
<Guest49177> I am looking at the source code for it to find the problem
<Guest49177> but I a nooby kde/qt developer
<genii> Guest49177: Again, I would refer you to the #kubuntu-devel channel. Someone there will know more about it than in here.
<Guest49177> oh, ok genii
<vivizen94> hye
<theadmin1> ack
<theadmin1> Stupid network problems XD. So i will repeat: Is there a faster virtualization thing then virtualbox?
<Bou> vmware?
<theadmin1> Bou, Hm, maybe i will try that out. *opens google*
<theadmin1> free 60-day trial? Nah, i mean, like, free one.
<Bou> i tried both, and for me vmware is winning (my opinion only)
<Bou> there is a free version
<Bou> i'm not using a trial
<theadmin1> Free version is, uh, only to load the already created virtual machines right
<Bou> look for vmware server version
<theadmin1> Server?
<genii> You make a blank machine then install your OS into that
<Bou> load already created virtual machine?
<Bou> now, you can create your machine and install your OS into
<Bou> *no
<Bou> (as genji said)
<Bou> theadmin1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<theadmin1> Whatever, it asks too much personal info. Besides, i don't HAVE a "buisness phone" and that stuff XD i'm not currently working anywhere, i'm a student...
<theadmin> Okay. Now, when will KPackageKit be normal? Like, when it will be able to actually do anything except system upgrades?!
<Dragnslcr> theadmin- what else do you expect it to do?
<theadmin> Dragnslcr: Eh, i expect it... to... ehm, be a fully working package manager, like Synaptic
<Dragnslcr> theadmin- as for virtualization, if you have the CPU support, I'd recommend kvm
<theadmin> Dragnslcr, I'll try that
<Dragnslcr> theadmin- well, if you can't be specific, I can't help ypu
<Dragnslcr> you
<theadmin> What exactly do you mean by "specific"
<theadmin> "Loading kvm module --- fail"... why the?
<theadmin> Oh well, have to go.
<markrodriguez> how do ou send pm's and who is the admin on this chat?
<markrodriguez> or should i say, who is pretty knowledgable on installing a printer?
<Dragnslcr> markrodriguez- depends on what client you're using. Usually it's either /msg or double-click the user's name
<markrodriguez> kubuntu-
<Dragnslcr> Keep in mind, of course, that messaging people for no reason and without asking them first will promptly get you ignored
<Dragnslcr> Or kicked out of the channel if you do it repeatedly
<genii> markrodriguez: As for channel operators, they generally remain un-opped until needed. But there are about 20 who get notified when a problem occurs.
<markrodriguez> Thanks guys, the pm isn't working, i'll figure it out soon. For now if you know much about printers, please message me
<genii> markrodriguez: On this irc network your nickname needs to be registered before you can send private messages.
<markrodriguez> genii: is this a personal message?
<markrodriguez> no
<genii> markrodriguez: You earlier said: "[10:55:01] <markrodriguez> Thanks guys, the pm isn't working, i'll figure it out soon. For now if you know much about printers, please message me". The reason the /msg someonesname    doesn work is for the reason I just described.
<lovers> quien tiene emesene
<dbc254> Genii, it didn't woik!
<dbc254> hadda log in at a command line, and rm .Xsession before it would fully boot KDE HELP!
<dbc254> anybody here willing to take a stab at an Xsession error?
<genii> dbc254: The .Xsession file should have been named .xsession . All that file in your home dir does is sometimes have a list of options to pass to X like what desktop environment to load, names of some apps to start or so on. When there are no options to specify it usually should have a &    in it, which means to keep going to the next item.
<genii> Work is very busy, apologies on lag.
<dbc254> so touch ~/.xsession should do the trick?
<genii> dbc254: Instead, do:  echo "&" >> ~/.xsession
<dbc254> I typed that in. returned me to a prompt, so I assume something happened?
<genii> dbc254: Correct, it completed successfully if no complaint from terminal.
<dbc254> then once again, I should try to restart, and see if the error msg is bypassed?
<genii> dbc254: Yup.
<dbc254> trying now.
<genii> Work, back in 3-5 minutes
<dbc254> Genii, that didn't work. Hadda rm .xsession before it would fully load KDE
<dbc254> had to log in on the command line, and rm .xsession before startx would complete
<dbc254> I can't find anything on line regarding this either.......... checked
<genii> dbc254: Very odd.
<dbc254> are you familiar with that error box with the OK in it?
<genii> dbc254: I have not seen it before. Can you pastebin contents of file: ~/.xsession-errors      please. It may have some clue to the issue.
<dbc254> default session.
<dbc254> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<dbc254> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<dbc254> /home/dbc254/.xsession: 1: Syntax error: "&" unexpected
<dbc254> Xsession: X session started for dbc254 at Tue Aug 25 11:44:32 EDT 2009
<FloodBotK2> dbc254: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbc254> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<genii> !pastebin | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dbc254> I didn't know what the #e!! pastebin was. Sorry
<genii> No worries thats what the floodbot is for
<dbc254> did any of the msg get thru?
<dbc254> in .xsession, there's a syntax error. Wasn't expecting &
<genii> dbc254: Was the whole file only the 4 lines long or was there more?
<dbc254> There was more, but seemed to repeat
<dbc254> did any of it make sense to you?
<genii> dbc254: I haven seen the "im-switch" stuff before
<dbc254> all foreign to me
<dbc254> right now have no .xsession or .Xsession files. I guess they get created automatically by something?
<genii> dbc254: Seems to be something like "input-method switching" . Package contents list at http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/im-switch/filelist has the files listed in the errors log. Can you use the pastebin website this time to show the contents of file /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default
<genii> I think its looking from there for some default xsession file and failing. It might not be looking in home dir but some system wide dir like /etc/X11 or other spot
<dbc254> I have to visit a website to past this in?  OK
<BluesKaj> !paste | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<genii> Work requires me. Back soon.
<dbc254> ok I pastebinned
<dbc254> when you use pastebin, how does everybody see what you've posted? Do they have to visit the website to see what you've put in there?
<genii> dbc254: They have to visit the site. Which reminds me, you need to say the URL it is before I can go look at it :)
<dbc254> 259348
<dbc254> learn something new err-day!
<genii> dbc254: You have the full URL with the http://   part?
<dbc254> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259348/
<genii> OK :)
<genii> Damn, nothing useful there.
<genii> dbc254: Does the file /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch exist on your system?
<dbc254> yes
<genii> dbc254: Give me some research time.
<dbc254> ok
<sep13181> A while ago I changed my color scheme, but the editor in Kate never changed with it. Any ideas?
<sep13181> (the rest of the app did)
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<sep13181> 'ello
<haris_> hello
<sidh> before installing kubuntu, i would like to know if the latest kubuntu for amd64 arch has some limitation for apps (that would be 32 bit only)
<Dragnslcr> sep13181- I think Kate might have its own color scheme, so check Kate's settings
<Dragnslcr> sidh- probably some, but most common programs have amd64 packages
<sidh> ok i will fetch both arch, in case there would be some problem
<sep13181> Dragnslcr: looks like you're right, but its still registering as the default/normal. do I just have to change everything manually?
<sidh> did you notice some improvement with kde 4.3 ? i mean for nic management for exemple ?
<sidh> i mean nic management by gui of course ?
<Dragnslcr> sep13181- maybe. It looks like I have the default color scheme, and it matches my KDE colors, so I'm not sure what you have to change. Maybe you have it set to a custom scheme
<sep13181> I'll fool around with it a bit. Thanks for the info, Dragnslcr
 * genii smacks himself in the head
<sep13181> Dragnslcr: fixed. found the kate/katepart config files and rm'd them. thnx.
<genii> dbc254: You previously had selected in the login manager some desktop environment (Gnome for example). Then you did something like remove that desktop environment but the login manager is still trying to use it as the default since it was last one used.
<sanjaya> H
<sanjaya> Can any of you guys have used kmymoney?
<sanjiv_> how to install google chrome browser
<bobbob1016> I'm running KDE 4.3, and have a minor issue with the "notification" applet in the systray that shows file transfers.  Sometimes the speed is cut off, meaning I can't see how fast it is going, just mbps, I already expanded it, but nothing.  Any ideas?
<muimota> hi!
<muimota> I'm with 3G modem hewei 220 , after a while it disconnects .... it is imposible to reconnect it from the networkmanager,just pluging it out I am able to reconnect
<muimota> my question is:
<muimota> is it possible to do this from the terminal , reset a usb device (like when we plug it off and the plug it in?
<robin0800> muimota: try kppp
<carles> Hi all!
<fabrice> bonjour à tous
<jussi01> !fr | fabrice
<ubottu> fabrice: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fabrice> en essayant d'installer une web cam j'en suis venu aux modules
<fabrice> ok thanks I go to ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> hello all, if I partition my hd first for a dualboot and install xp first, will that work fine or do I have to install xp first and then partition the hd??
<bdgraue> ubuntu: partition the hd first should be better
<bdgraue> partition after installing winxp could cause some data losses, afaik
<genii> ubuntu: Either way works but partition first then install is better. Means no resizing afterwards.
<ubuntu> bdgraue, genii: thank you
<ubuntu> I have yet again messed with my laptop and must reconfigure it lol
<rmrfslash> Ooooooook.... so I have a problem here. Seems that my control key is changing something in KDE. If I hit is once while in a browser (where it's most noticable that it's affecting something) then scrolling changes the size of the font and only when I double-click the control button does it return everything to normal.
<rmrfslash> this is actually the same in a konsole window
<Guest78612> yes
<fabrice__> bonjour
<rmrfslash> sooooooooooo yeah
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> is there some plugin for systemsettings to manage services from /etc/init.d/ ?
<freinhard> resp /etc/rc?.d/
<Warlock> need help with installing avg antivirus
<Warlock> actually need line code to install
<eagles0513875> Warlock: do they have a linux version O_O
<Warlock> yes they do 8.5
<bobbob1016> eagles0513875: Yes
<eagles0513875> didnt know that
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> why avg and not clamav for isntance
<Warlock> I got the info on my machine but can not get it to install
<Warlock> avg was better so I was told
<Warlock> genii you around ?
<sanjiv_> how to install google chrome broser
<genii> Warlock: Yup. something like: wget http://www.avg.com/filedir/inst/avg85flx-r287-a2632.i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i avg85flx-r287-a2632.i386.deb         should install it.
<Warlock> ty genii
<genii> Warlock: It won't have a menu entry by default, you need to make one\
<genii> np
<Warlock> ok
<Warlock> cool ty genii
<Warlock> do I need the sudo command or just copy and paste what you wrote ?
<genii> Warlock: Only need the sudo in the install part, not for the d/l (wget)
<Warlock> ty again genii
<Warlock> itś workin genii ty
<genii> Warlock: You're welcome
<genii> Work, afk 3-5 minutes
 * genii makes more coffee
<tdik> Hi, all
<tdik> I have a very strange problem - skype is always using the maximum of the CPU pose
<tdik> it's somehow connected with the usage of pulseaudio
<maco> ...remove pulseaudio?
<apparle> hi guys
<maco> its not included in kubuntu
<apparle> clear
<apparle> ./clear
 * genii sips his coffee
<jhutchins> /clear
<phoenixz> I currently have Kubuntu 9.04 and I want to upgrade to 9.10 alpha 4, are there repos available to do this?
<genii> phoenixz: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1 (which is also #kubuntu+1 )
<phoenixz> genii: thanks
<genii> np
<jtheuer> hi, do you know any good tutorial on how to enable compositing on a thinkpad x200 with intel graphics
<jtheuer> ?
<kaddi> jtheuer: if you are having issues with desktop effects an intel graphics, please read the following links
<kaddi> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Warlock> how does one make a menu entry..I´ve been lookin through the manual and can´t figure it out
<kaddi> Warlock you can do a rightclick on the menu, select menu-editor and create a new entry there
<kaddi> either use the rightclick to add a new element or from the toolbar
<Warlock> I´ll try that but how do I make it link to a certain program ?
<jtheuer> kaddi: thank - when starting to read the tutorial, this line in my xlogs can't be correct, right?
<jtheuer> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<jtheuer> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<genii> Warlock: In your case of AVG you want to run the program called avggui
<Warlock> how genii ?
<Warlock> can you walk me through it
<genii> Warlock: hangon
<jtheuer> in fact, the system had a nvidia card  before
<Warlock> <-- is holding on but to what I´ll never tell
<kaddi> jtheuer: that's more than I can say, it certainly looks odd though
<genii> You have menu editor open and see the list of stuff that is on the menu normally, but with + to the left?
<genii> Warlock: You have menu editor open and see the list of stuff that is on the menu normally, but with + to the left?
<melomane> hi, why kopete shows a contact offline, as soon as he/she changes his status?
<Warlock> Got it open
<genii> Warlock: Click on the + next to Utilities
<Warlock> ok
<genii> Warlock: Now click on Where it says "New Item" in the white and green above
<melomane> he/she is online, but with another status,even in online mode and a different status. i have to log out(offline) and be online again, to c who is on
<Warlock> got it
<genii> Warlock: Give it name like AVG   or whatever in this case
<Warlock> done
<genii> Warlock: Now on right side one of the entry windows says "Command" next to it. Put in there the name of: avggui
<genii> Warlock: Then hit Save button in top
<genii> *top left
<genii> Work, brb
<Warlock> ok done and saved
<genii> Warlock: Should now be that entry on your menu which will run the AVG
<Warlock> ty again for savin my butt genii
<genii> Back later.
<Warlock> cool
<mouiz> Hi!!!!!
<xsebsx> how do i turn off the kde intro sound when i start up the computer
<xsebsx> i don't like the sound it makes
<kaddi> xsebsx: check in systemsettings->notification->select kde system notification and remove the check before login
<xsebsx> kaddi: thankyou
<kaddi> your welcome :)
<donkey> Boa Noite, pessoal meu nome é Rodrigo, sou novato no irc e tmb no linux... e tenho algumas duvidas... será q alguem pode me ajudar????... a primeira coisa q eu preciso saber é em relação ao irc. tem como resgistrar o nick???
<bazhang> donkey, register your nickname?
<bazhang> donkey, please /join #freenode for help
<jtheuer> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<donkey> thank's bazhang
<donkey> join #freenode
<bazhang> donkey, /join #freenode :)
<donkey> :)
<PupE> Is there any way to merge partitions? or reformat into one whole partition?
<genii> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guest25839> Hi besides compiz what are some eye candy type optionsfor kubuntu? i like kasbar and yaquake but icnat find many more options
<PupE> Thanks for the gparted site, but doesn't say anything about merging.... does anyone know if deleting a partition makes it viable for merging?
<bazhang> Guest25839, using kde4? you realize that kwin has compositing built in and there are a ton of widgets (aka plasmoids) to play around with
<genii> PupE: Yes, if you delete adjacent partitions, you can add them together for instance
<PupE> genii: cool thanks, I shall try that :)
<Marv> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<Dragnslcr> I don't think that's going to inspire anyone to help
<Marv> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<kaddi> this is not going to end well....
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dragnslcr> Nope, it isn't
<genii> Marv: Desist or I'll be forced to boot you out of here
<Marv> I'm looking to migrate from crappy windows to Linux. I used fedora but did not live up to what i expected.. Will alot of windows apps work on U ?
<kaddi> o.o
<amortvigil> hello whats the partition program of the kubuntu livecd called?
<PupE> amortvigil: gparted
<Dragnslcr> amortvigil- not sure what's installed by default on the LiveCD, but the package name for KDE Partition Manager is "partitionmanager"
<genii> parted is the standard app and gparted is the Gnome version, qtparted is the Qt (KDE) version
<amortvigil> Dragnslcr: i already downloaded it
<amortvigil> ty
<WaY> hello
<kaddi> !hi |WaY
<ubottu> WaY: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<WaY> when I press Alt + F2 it doesn't appears the launch task bar since I've launched emerald, what should I do=?
<jaison> anybody home
<bazhang> hi
<jaison> hi
<jaison> im new to this irc
<jaison> can you help me
<kaddi> anyone knows what "dbpedia references" is? it magically appeared in my start menu under "internet"?
<jaison> hello
<genii> jaison: A lot of people here. Just ask the question you are having problems with answering
<jaison> can anybody tell any details  of adobe flex in linux
<jaison> genii
<genii> jaison
<genii> ?
<jaison> you know anything abt adobe flex in linux
<genii> jaison: No, if I did I would have responded when you asked about it
<jaison> you know abt asobe flash right
<jaison> asobe*-adobe
<jaison> genni
<jaison> genni
<jaison> genii
<jaison> genii
<bazhang> jaison, ?
<jaison> bazhang did you see my ques
<bazhang> jaison, yes I did
<jaison> you know abt flex
<jaison> hello
<bazhang> jaison, you wish to install flex on kubuntu? I know about it yes, but not sure of what you query relates to
<jaison> yes i wish to install flex on ubuntu
<bazhang> jaison, please be patient; answers wont come in an instant
<jaison> can you just tell me how to install
<jaison> ok
<bazhang> jaison, please keep it in channel; I will do a websearch
#kubuntu 2009-08-26
<PupE> kaddi: sounds like some kind of database encyclopedia but just taking a wild guess :)
<bazhang> http://forums.adobe.com/thread/433896 jaison
<jaison> i heard from the forum that design view is not available in linux..
<bazhang> kaddi, that is found in app-install-data
<jaison> can we install flex using wine...
<bazhang> jaison, check the appdb , help in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | jaison
<ubottu> jaison: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rav> hello. does anyone know how to change the appearance settings of kde3 apps running under kde4?
<PupE> ok so do I have to lable my ntfs partition bootable to install xp, or will xp installation to that on its own? (hate having it but need to :-/)
<rav> PupE: xp install does format partitions. not sure about making them bootable
<kaddi> bazhang: I see, thanks. Could you tell me what dbpedia does? Google associates it with wikipedia somehow and launching the program just yields an empty window, with no menu
<bazhang> !info app-install-data
<ubottu> app-install-data (source: app-install-data-ubuntu): Ubuntu applications (data files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.6.1 (jaunty), package size 6354 kB, installed size 23360 kB
<bazhang> kaddi, pretty barebones description there ^^
<PupE> rav: thanks, do you know then if making the partition bootable would affect it?
<rav> PupE: i don't know. i've only made dual-boots by resizing the existing xp partition, and installing linux on the free space. the original partition is bootable, but when you install grub, things work differently
<kaddi> bazhang: I know, some kpackageki-backend seems to depend on it, that's probably how I got it.. but it still can't figure what it really does :p
<bazhang> kaddi, me either :)
 * kaddi can not sleep withuot knowing this :/
<bazhang> perhaps the mailing lists would help :)
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<kaddi> lol, when I enter a search term, it seems to crash :p
<negnar> il y a quelqu'un ?
<PupE> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kaddi> ok, I'm just gonna bug google a bit about this... and then I'll probably delete it :p
<kaddi> have fun
<PupE> I see,  I did check the disk labels on my other dualboot pc and the ntfs has a boot flag
<negnar> thx =)
<PupE> Will xp find the free space on my hd if I leave it unallocated?
<PupE> ooo I think it will :)
<^peter^> If it is unallocated, means it will not be listed for use.
<PupE> ^peter^: then how do I make it visible?
<BluesKaj> PupE, format it to ntfs
<PupE> BluesKaj: do I have to give it a boot flag?
 * genii sips
<darthanubis> anyone have the link to the not able to play more than two sound sources at one time
<Coyotes> Anyone know if the manual partition setup on the Live CD ALWAYS reformats partitions?
<Coyotes> I have moved all my old stuff to a directory off the root of the old EXT3 FS
<Coyotes> Tried Ubuntu 8.04 and now I wanted to start fresh with a default install of Kubuntu 9.04.
<Coyotes> And of course not enough space on other drive :/
<Coyotes> Do I have to resize it or can I just reuse the old one like in Mac OSx and Windows?
<Coyotes> Ubuntu had a "restore" feature or something?  Would the "recovery" option in Grub do it?
<Coyotes> So it is possible to install into an existing partition with all the old system folder moved/renamed and leave them alone?
<Coyotes> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/switching/first-steps.html I'm at this step.
<kavurt> Coyotes: what do you want to know? how many partitions do you have?
<Coyotes> I have 3.
<Coyotes> First is 50GB Ext3
<Coyotes> "EFS" I think is the other name
<kavurt> you had 8.04 on it?
<kavurt> on the first partition
<Coyotes> 2nd is swap
<Coyotes> 3rd is something else (not sure lol)
<Coyotes> Yeah with Ubuntu package.
<Coyotes> I just moved all files into a folder.
<kavurt> in the first partition?
<Coyotes> Yeah deleted most things but the home and etc folders
<Coyotes> all Lib/lib32/etc.
<kavurt> don't you want to remove the etc folder?
<Coyotes> It has one called "old home".
<Coyotes> That's the entire root directory's contents
<Coyotes> Blank except that folder.
<Coyotes> Got rid of Sys/bin/etc.
<Coyotes> oops I meant "etc." the term
<Coyotes> lol not the folder
<Coyotes> my bad
<Coyotes> etcetera
<kavurt> I think you don't need anything except home folder
<Coyotes> I meant that I put all but the settings and old files into a folder.
<Coyotes> Well I really just wanted to move stuff over manually to entirely new organization of files.
<Coyotes> But hard to do it if I can't install without reformat. :(
<kavurt> cant you move the folders you need, to the 3rd partition?
<Coyotes> It's swap I think...  or blank...  and too small.
<Coyotes> I'll go check to see the exact layout.
<v6lur> if i enter a hebrew character into filename, the whole filename switches to right-to-left
<v6lur> is there a way to get only the hebrew character(s) in RTL direction?
<v6lur> (KDE 3.5.10, kubuntu 8.04)
<kavurt> I think you can resize the first partition during the install, and won't lose data
<v6lur> exact use case: a hebrew song title from a multilingual album
<v6lur> is the only way to use romanized title?
 * genii sips and ponders multilingual hebrew songs
<Coyotes> Sdb1=50GB ext3, 4GB of free space, and sdb5=swap of 2.5GB.
<Coyotes> Wait, can I install Kubuntu to only 4GB?  heh
<kavurt> yes you can
<kavurt> but is it a free space on the first partiton?
<Coyotes> ooooh I'll try that.   I just never could get my DVD burning tools working 100% in Gnome.
<Coyotes> (8.04 hated my hardware)
<Coyotes> crash crash crash
<dwidmann_>  /j #qt
<dwidmann_> grr
<dwidmann_> stupid spaces
<Coyotes> It wasn't just CDR or naut that crashed...  I think even the browsers did.  Video card is old PCI-E ATI so not sure if the drivers just were bad.
<Coyotes> THanks for help!
<Coyotes> BRB
<Coyotes> It stunk to have to load UBCD4Win or use an adapter on my laptop to burn...  Oh well it'll work now I hope.  :)
<Coyotes> *kicks self*  Oh, didn't notice that tiny button that says "Format:  Yes/No?"
<Coyotes> lol
<Coyotes> Installing just fine without formatting the partition.  I was only worried because it's a rather dangerous tool to not be 100% sure of.
<Coyotes> Only lost 2 partitions in 20 years from that kind of mistake.  lol not wanting a 3rd
<Coyotes> Set 50GB as /home
<Coyotes> 4GB as /
<Coyotes> last as swap
<Coyotes> Lost an old 20MB one and a 850MB one many years ago - 20mb on not knowing FDISK.EXE is instant and can't be undone...  Other from not understanding that hd_/sd_ system.  Yeah noticed it was the wrong drive about 5% in and never wanting to go through a recovery again.  :)
<Lars_G> hey
<Coyotes> I could have rebuilt the partition table on the 20MB but I had all of 1-2 years PC experience at school.
<Coyotes> Hi
<Lars_G> do you guys think this could someday become a kubuntu netbook remix? I'd love one http://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/2009072700335OSEMKE
<Coyotes> Oh I love the dell 12"
<Coyotes> hmm checking url
<kris> Hi. Is there a package or program that allows me to interface directly with ALSA and normalize the sound that comes from the ALSA server? Or at least one that allows me to adjust the relative levels of various frequencies of sound (an equalizer)?
<Coyotes> Hmm looking at that Dell advertisement, I think there's going to be real laptops that work like that.
<Coyotes> You don't touch anything
<Coyotes> Just move a ball or something in the air.
<Coyotes> Sony is making a neat 2-camera system for that to emulate clay if I remember right.
<BluesKaj> Coyotes, were another victim of partition magic ?
<BluesKaj> were you
<Coyotes> No... lol
<Coyotes> That REALLY old Linux tool from RH
<Coyotes> Like RH 6/7
<Coyotes> 1990s
<Coyotes> 1999 or so
<Lars_G> Coyotes: I still have a RH 6.2 machine in production
<Coyotes> Well not saying it aint stable...
<Coyotes> lol
<Lars_G> no dude, it haunts me, every day
<Coyotes> Just... really old.  I like some new features as well as bug fixes.  Bug fixing and adding features is sometimes a nightmare to 'glue' to old OSes.
<Coyotes> It crashes a lot?
<Coyotes> Oh, going to go look up that ALSA thing.
<Lars_G> Now the one machine that really ruined my life was the SunOS 2.6 (aka solaris 6) one
<Lars_G> thankfully got rid of that one, not too long ago
<BluesKaj> I really didn't get serious about linux til 2001 ...think I still have the disk around here some where , can't recall the OS tho
<Coyotes> Nice hardware at least :)
<Lars_G> BluesKaj: I've been linux only since the 90's
<Lars_G> My brain works posix like
<Coyotes> Like my old 2400+ Athlon Mobile on a desktop board, or my laptop's P-III.
<Lars_G> so I can't stand real work on windows
<Lars_G> I miss the console
<Lars_G> and /dev, /proc, bash scripts, pipes, the works
<Coyotes> Console=redirect and filter=can't get that in a GUI!
<BluesKaj> long enuff , Lars_G , Linus didn't wite the j=kernel til 91 or 92
<Lars_G> BluesKaj: been at it since around 97
<Coyotes> That's like saying you didn't get any Nintendo system until 1986.  :P
<Lars_G> or 96
<BluesKaj> I never had nintendo...my kids did tho :)
<Lars_G> Coyotes: and damn, serial consoles have saved my ass on quite a few servers
<BluesKaj> the OT cops will be here soon :)
<Lars_G> I had nintendo, quite late, don't know exactly when but I did
<Coyotes> Actually, a better GUI can do a lot of the stuff using macros and plugins... but it's a lot easier showing someone a text file that's 3KB instead of a video that's 30MB.
<Lars_G> answer me then
<Lars_G> someobody's gonna integrate that kde ui into a kubuntu netbook remix? :D
<Coyotes> Yeah remember old dual-monitor support on VGA+mono screens?
<Coyotes> You get SICE or such.
<Coyotes> And use a serial port to kill/start/control tasks.
<hackerx> anyone here a programmer?
<Coyotes> Use the mono monitor for hacking :)
<Lars_G> hackerx: pretty vague, but I am
<Coyotes> I'd say at least 80% of use program at least a little.
<BluesKaj> !hack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack
<Lars_G> Coyotes: nah, my last mono monitor was on my epson qx-10
<Coyotes> Maybe 20%+ are good
<Lars_G> that was cpm, not linux ;)
<BluesKaj> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Coyotes> No, I meant DOS and Windows...
<BluesKaj> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Coyotes> A hacker is a player of D&D who likes axes.
<Coyotes> lol@bot
<Lars_G> lol
<Lars_G> Coyotes: we had one we used to call moulinex
<BluesKaj> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Coyotes> Cut and slice... program and debug... damn it's still as bloody!
<Lars_G> Coyotes: ambidextrous trickin.
<hackerx> Lars_G : I ask because Im looking into doing that as I job I guess you would say.. Just interested in how other people went about it.. types of classes and such
<Coyotes> Lots and lots of C/C++.
<Coyotes> VB stuff is useless for making OSes and such.
<Coyotes> Make your interface and such in a 'pretty' language.
<Coyotes> Implement backend using something like C.
<Coyotes> Fast+stable+easy to debug
<Lars_G> don't diss pretty languages, I'm a ruby head
<Coyotes> PYthon too?
<Lars_G> Getting into it
<Lars_G> mainly because I can hack quick stuff on my symbian phone
<Coyotes> Machine language is beaultiful compared to Asm...  but really hard to even read, yet alone make.  :)
<Lars_G> but I still like ruby
<Lars_G> better
<Coyotes> MAchine code!=CPU instructions
<Coyotes> We're talking And/Or/etc.
<negnar> erf sensors me dit qu'ils ne trouvent pas de ventilo pwm alors que le radbox l'est x)
<Lars_G> machine lang IS cpu instructions.
<Coyotes> I hate that junk but it's the only way to make FPGAs useful.
<Lars_G> what you mean is basic comp architecture, lower level than a functioning cpu
<Coyotes> Someone invented a C compiler for them hehe
<Lars_G> VHDL
<Coyotes> Ring -1
<Lars_G> is what you talking about
<Coyotes> Ring -2 etc
<Coyotes> lol
<kris> Hi. Is there an equalizer or normalizer program for ALSA?
<Lars_G> for fpgas it's vhdl
<Coyotes> Ultimate debugging is to hack at the analog level...  But no sane will.
<Coyotes> Oh sorry Kris
<Lars_G> hmmm
<Coyotes> Let me look.
<kris> Coyotes: Thank you, in advance.
<Coyotes> Found one already I think!
<Coyotes> Googled "ALSA filter equalizer"
<Coyotes> You need the word "filter" I think.
<kris> Ah. Thank you!
<BluesKaj> interesting article here : http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=874&tag=nl.e011
<Coyotes> plugin or filter is normal term.
<Coyotes> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/alsa-equalizer-351373/
<kris> Got a link, please?
<kris> Thanks.
<Kirbon> how do you reinstall dpkg
<sub[t]rnl> Kirbon: apt-get has a --reinstall option.
<Kirbon> i tried that and it says invalid command
<sub[t]rnl> show me what you typed
<Kirbon> apt-get --reinstall
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get --reinstall dpkg
<Kirbon> i got this apt-get --reinstall dpkg
<Kirbon> E: Invalid operation dpkg
<sub[t]rnl> use "sudo"
<Kirbon> im in terminal as root
<Kirbon> ill try it though
<aj_44_4> I'm installing ubuntu netbook remix on my asus eee pc 1005ha, and I've hit a road bump. this explains the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249742 . The tutorial is not in depth enough and this is my first time working with something other than windows.
<sub[t]rnl> sorry, sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg
<Kirbon> it doesnt work because apt-get is what is broke
<Kirbon> it didnt fetch the files to reinstall
<sub[t]rnl> whats the error messages, exactly
<Kirbon> lengthy better pvt it
<Kirbon> if thats ok
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BluesKaj> Kirbon, I've never heard of installing dkpg with apt , it' usually installed by default with the OS
<Coyotes> Hmm Linux should be mostly installed by now - brb
<Coyotes> What would be a good channel to ask if there's a CPU coming out with just PCI-E 1x, SATA, and USB 2 I/O?  It would be great for making a netbook.
<alonsoc> hi
<jeremy> Hello.
<jeremy> Anyone feel like helping me with a super newbie question?
<Coyotes> hi I guess so :)
<jeremy> I got rid of the taskbar on the panel and have no idea how to get it back.
<jeremy> Just barely installed kubuntu, not used to it yet.
<jeremy> ^^
<Coyotes> Look in the KDE folder...
<Coyotes> .kde*
<jeremy> Sorry. I warned that it was super newbie. ^^;
<Coyotes> The settings are there.   OK I'll get the exact info in a second.
<jeremy> I really appreciate it.
<Dragnslcr> jeremy- right-click the desktop and you'll see an option to add a panel
<Coyotes> I'm thinking there has to be a text file to edit or a command in the GUI...  lol I just switched to Kubuntu myself from the Gnome desktop (Ubuntu)
<jeremy> Ok, I have a panel on the top of the screen, but I don't know how to get it so that applications are displaying on it.
<Dragnslcr> Coyotes- CPU's aren't really related to any of those features. Do you mean motherboards?
<jeremy> If that's a particular widget I don't know what it's called.
<alonsoc> hey guys, im using gnome ... i have a lot of troubles with msn client while using kopete, which msn client would u recommend me? or do you think kopete is fine, and there 's  a fix for my proble,?
<Dragnslcr> jeremy- add a new Task Manager widget
<jeremy> Normally I use pidgen for IM'ing.
<Coyotes> I mean why not make a CPU that only interacts over serial busses.
<Coyotes> For ultra-cheap, ultra-small machines.
<jeremy> Oh my, thanks so much Dragnslcr !
<jeremy> I'm used to that being a system moniter.
<Dragnslcr> Coyotes- because that's not really the job of the CPU? That depends a lot more on the motherboard and chipsets
<Coyotes> Cool - now I learned something about the taskbar without extensive reading.  Thanks :)
<Coyotes> Well ever here of system on a chip?
<Coyotes> We're talking about a machine the size of a pack of playing cards.
<Coyotes> Flash drive, RAM, CPU, all really small.
<Dragnslcr> Anyway, that doesn't have anything to do with Kubuntu
<Coyotes> Yeah
<Coyotes> I meant to ask in another channel but no one told me which so I stopped... but then you asked.  :)
<Coyotes> lol
<Coyotes> OK Back in topic
<jeremy> Being brand new to Linux, I would like to ask, is there a difference in programming windowed applications in GNOME and KDE?
<jeremy> I've only ever done Windows apps before.
<digmore> Hi, I just update apache/php on ubuntu. I try http://localhost on firefox. It refuses to connect. I am able to ping localhost, any idea?
<rmrfslash> Anyone notice anything funky going on w/ Ctrl key lately?
<_TJ> like what?
<_TJ> digmore: check ur firewall/port fwd
<neomantra82> digmore: i think you can pretty much always ping your own box.  are you sure the apache service is actually running right now?  and are you certain it's running on port 80?
<Dragnslcr> jeremy- Gnome uses GTK, and KDE uses Qt, but both of them can run both GTK and Qt programs
<jeremy> Dragnslcr - Thanks for the answer. I'll do a bit of research on GTK/Qt then. Good to know they can both be used.
<Dragnslcr> jeremy- I haven't really worked with them, though, so I couldn't tell you which toolkit is easier to use
<rmrfslash> Well, I'm not entirely sure what is going on but if I hit the control key it toggles something on
<rmrfslash> I think it causes kubuntu to think I'm continually holding down Ctrl + Shift until I hit the Ctrl key twice to "unstick" it
<rmrfslash> Well, right there I was able to cause kubuntu to think I was continually holding down the control key
<rmrfslash> happens w/ either control key too.... so I'm pretty much ruling out a hardware problem
<neomantra82> rmrfslash: maybe you turned on "sticky keys"?  try going to system settings -> accesibility, and then the 'modifier keys' tab and see if you have sticky keys enabled.  then see if turning it off changes the behavior.
<neomantra82> i think holding down shift for a few seconds activates it
<neomantra82> and can also turn it off
<rmrfslash> neomantra82: I love you
<rmrfslash> I was seriously about to die. Honestly, I have no clue how the hell sticky keys became enabled
<neomantra82> awesome, glad i could help :)
<rmrfslash> So glad that problem is solved.
<rmrfslash> Thanks
<rmrfslash> I'm sure I'll be back on.... :)
<rmrfslash> goin to bed now
<digmore> neomantra82: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start --> Starting web server apache2 --> type localhost on firefox, not working
<digmore> neomantra82: not sure how to check port 80 or not
<Lynn789> a friend of miine is having problems with her computer her usb ports have power running through them but they do not register anything else. any ideas on how to make them work again?
<Coyotes> Have you tried a Live CD?
<Coyotes> If it suddenly happened, then it could be lightning or a software glitch...  Elimination.
<Lynn789> we tried to do that yesterday and her cd and dvd players were not working either.
<Coyotes> ...
<Coyotes> lol it's the hardware
<Coyotes> Sorry
<Coyotes> But yes you could try another CD-ROM drive.
<Coyotes> Do you have a spare CD-ROM?
<Coyotes> It just has to boot.
<Coyotes> No burning required.
<Lynn789> a couple others were helping me with it. it was registering through the system that it was there and was working. they were booting up in a weird order so they had me -r each one in sudo and the install again in the correct order in terminal box
<Coyotes> Is even a mouse not working?
<Coyotes> Mice almost never die, but drives can.  :(
<Lynn789> well we had to borrow an old mouse that you plug in like the keyboard. otherwise no because her mouse is a usb mouse
<Lynn789> it was lighting up to indicate it had power but then not working after that
<Coyotes> I would try taking out each piece of hardware and testing seperately.  Like:  Try her CD/DVD on your system.
<_TJ> O_O
<Coyotes> Tried your USB mouse and keyboard?  IF the keyboard won't let you access the BIOS and you're sure that the BIOS is set to support it...  board will need replacement.
<Coyotes> Luckily the board probably is only problem.
<Lynn789> keyboard works because it is not plugged into a usb but the mouse was. like i said we borrowed an older mouse that plugs in the same as the keyboard.
<Coyotes> Funny story:  My mom's computer did that weird stuff where one or both drives would randomly not be detected... Replaced cables and wow it was like it was fixed or something.  ;)
<Coyotes> Got a USB keyboarD?
<Coyotes> I think you fried a chip on the board...
<Lynn789> well this computer has appx 6 or 7 usb ports and none of them work
<Coyotes> Ick...
<Coyotes> Normally I'd say it was a software issue but...  you have other stuff broke before the OS is even loaded.
<Coyotes> let's take this into private
<rcs29us> hi
<Coyotes> hello
<rcs29us> hola
<Campusano> holas
<rcs29us> buenas noches
<digmore> hi, how do I check apache2 is running
<keldin> ps -all in term?
<keldin> ps -e   try that
<digmore> should i do --> ps -e | grep apache2
<Coyotes> OR use Pgrep :)
<keldin> sounds good I was just guessing
<keldin> newbie too
<Coyotes> Yeah either :)
<keldin> did you try to go to http://localhost:8080/ and see if a page shows?
<digmore> ps -e | grep apache2 ---> output nothing --> assume apache2 is not running
<Coyotes> There's a command to list open ports as well...
<Coyotes> Been a few months so I can't remember offhand.  :/
<Coyotes> Server off=port not trapped
<Coyotes> 'unopen'
<Coyotes> If you see port 80 then obviously apache is going
<Coyotes> netstat
<Coyotes> heh
<digmore> hmmm.. didn't see port 80
<keldin> i just installed tomcat6 package from package manager
<keldin> and did "http://localhost:8080/" and the default page comes up with no tweaking
<keldin> don't ask me how to change anything on it though
<digmore> just wonder, am I supposed to see something like    netstat -->tcp 0 0 localhost:80  localhost:???         ESTABLISHED
<Coyotes> localhost or 127.0.0.1 or something
<Coyotes> yeah
<digmore> I see a few localhost but none of them are with 80
<keldin> did you look at the logs in /var/logs/apache2
<keldin> digmore
<keldin> goto /usr/sbin
<keldin> run ./apache2ctl start
<keldin> works for me i had to do sudo ./apache2ctl stop         then did again with start
<digmore> sudo ./apache2ctl stop
<digmore> httpd (no pid file) not running
<keldin> did you try start then?
<keldin> sudo ./apache2ctl start
<keldin> you could install KSystemLog from add/remove and look at the daemons.log for any clues as to why it didn't start or the error logs in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<digmore> the error log said --> PHP Warning:  [eAccelerator] This build of "eAccelerator" was compiled for PHP version 5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1.
<digmore> Let me fix this first
<digmore> thx keldin. I should look at the error log first
<Coyotes> eAcceleration?  Isn't that the company that makes Stop-Sign?  ;)
<digmore> I don't have a habbit to look at error log XD
<keldin> good luck going back to installing kubuntu
<digmore> me?
<keldin> me
<digmore> what did u use before?
<keldin> i have vmware fusion on mac osx running 9.04 ubuntu it installed gnome (yuck)
<keldin> want to get back to kde
<keldin> i am downloading and installing kubuntu package now
<keldin> how do i switch once its installed to kde?
<dwidmann_> keldin: log out, select kde from the gdm menu, log in
<keldin> i didnt see an option to change, but once the package is done does an option show up?
<dwidmann_> keldin: should
<dwidmann_> keldin: should be a menu that you can get to, probably by clicking something along the bottom
<keldin> i started with unix on ibm AIX with CDE so i've always been more partial to KDE than gnome (I am trying to not use windows dont want a copy of it).
<keldin> i havent used ubuntu in a while been stuck in osx win world last i used was version 6.something its been a while
<keldin> looks good in vmware on mac osx though, if i get this working will install on a netbook
<dwidmann_> keldin: things have changed a bit, mostly for the better, but some things are still catching up to what they once were
<keldin> thats an interesting statement - btw had to use this to get vmware fusion to work with 9.04 it worked good though
<keldin> http://communities.vmware.com/thread/208507
<keldin> download finished installing, after is done i will be back going to try to switch to kde
<bhabalinux> hello everyone
<keldin> hi
<bhabalinux> how do I identify unwanted source files
<keldin> does it help to add more cores to ubuntu in vmware? i have 8 cores right now only giving 1 core to unbuntu
<keldin> should I increase to 2 or 3?
<Coyotes> Why limit ourselves?  IF I could get it legally, I'd make a hard drive for Mac OSX just to try... But most of the stuff I want on there is in Linux anyways.  :P
<keldin> i already pre-ordered snow leopard its only $24
<Dragnslcr> keldin- if the CPU usage is below 50%, I wouldn't bother
<keldin> just get the hack to install the disk is only $24
<Coyotes> Isn't it illegal though on my Dell or other non-MAc?  I wish Apple would create a version for generic PCs but then it wouldn't be Apple a nymore :)
<Coyotes> I aint going that route
<keldin> i have a macbook (pre-aluminum) and macpro 8 core tower
<keldin> so not did it myself
<keldin> this package is taking forever to install still in preconfigure stage
<Coyotes> I DO have a dual core G4 just sitting waiting on a $280 power supply ;)
<Coyotes> Friend wants me to fix it but only so we could sell it.
<keldin> i don't think g4/g5 can run snow leopard they are removing powerpc code
<Coyotes> Aww
<keldin> i think leopard is the end of the line
<Coyotes> Well it's only about the same as a high end P3 anyways...
<keldin> i miss classic mode (to run wordperfect)
<Coyotes> Figured some collecter wants the thing to run some Apple-Only stuff in a closet somewhere.
<keldin> g4/g5 you could still run clasic with panther with os9
<Coyotes> My stepmom does that with a machine only used for Air card
<Coyotes> Airport*
<keldin> yep apples lifecycle is much shorter than most
<keldin> i'd order a netbook from dell but why are they still selling ubuntu 8 instead of 9.04?
<Coyotes> Until they get the drivers tested I'd imagine...
<Coyotes> Heh, I bet there's a guy at Dell that does nothing but look on forums and places like this for bugs.
<Coyotes> Then when most bugs are fixed, they upgrade.
<keldin> yeah, i was thinking about it its only about $400, but i don't want to figure the problems out if wifi doesnt work or something major
<Coyotes> It's too bad that 8.04 on my desktop was like running 98 first edition :(
<Coyotes> I heard that 8.10 and 9.04 fixed that issue.
<keldin> just configured a 10.1 with my preferred options $818
<Coyotes> Mac OS7=crash crash crash as well :)
<keldin> i want to get one before they switch netbooks to arm
<keldin> i'd rather have intel atom, won't you have to recompile everything you install if dell switches to arm for netbook linux?
<keldin> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/08/new-dell-arm-combo-poised-to-take-on-wintel-netbooks.ars
<keldin> going to veg with tv while this installs., later
<fyan> hi all
<fyan> good day
<fyan> any one can help me
<Coyotes> hmm what with?
<keldin> kubuntu/kde finished installing but it seems to have lost the vmware tools settings
<keldin> do i have to reinstall vmwaretoools?
<Coyotes> Bah about to have to do that myself lol
<Coyotes> I guess I can research for both of us
<Coyotes> Got to move laptop to living room - brb
<fyan> how can i install some addons aplications for kubuntu
<fyan> like flashplayer
<fyan> or pidgin
<nibbles> OK Now I'm checking...  THe big thing is the kernel version!
<nibbles> Err
<Coyotes> Ok :)
<keldin> right click on the desktop and click run command start typeing synaptic package manager
<keldin> and run it when it comes up, search for under all flash
<keldin> or pidgin
<Coyotes> Trying Konquer on my desktop next to me :)
<Coyotes> Come to think of it...  I never tried 32-bit 8.04 so it might have been my driver support.  :/
<skibur> hello
<skibur> ?
<skibur> amarok crashes, anybody have this problem?
<skibur> hello
<jonathan__> Hi everyone
<jonathan__> what's going on
<jonathan__> anyone here?
<skibur> hello
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> my automatic update doesn't work.. it's enabled, but no auto update.. need always check manually wiht sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<noaXess> any idea?
<noren> hi
<noren> hi all need help in enabling the thesarus in Oo3
<larsaa> Hi, anyone know how to use ping with a cidr address?
<Coyotes> http://www.ipaddressguide.com/cidr.aspx
<Coyotes> http://www.pcredline.com/tools/cidrping.php
<Coyotes> THose should help.
<rahman> hi, I have compiled kde trunk, how can I make kdm default login manager instead of gdm?
<theatro> hi rahman
<theatro> first try this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rahman> theatro: well, I already did this: * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                                                                * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<rahman> Is there some config file some where in /etc to edit?
<keith> Is this the channel for 9.10 related issues?
<theatro> yes rahman ok
<theatro> change gdm to kdm here /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<rahman> theatro: there is no default-display-manager under /etc/X11
<theatro> hm?
<johnpaul> hello is anyone girl here who can talk I'm depressed now
<theatro> johnpaul, stop being depressed
<johnpaul> hello theatro
<theatro> rahman, well I only have kdm and this file only has one line with this:  /usr/bin/kdm
<johnpaul> how  can i avoid my depressed
<theatro> rahman, kdm is configured from system settings > Advanced tab > Login Manager
<keith> Karmic issues here... yes? no?
<rahman> theatro: I have only gdm and there is no such file :) I have kdm installed from svn so dpkg doesnt aware of it
<theatro> ah rahman
<rahman> keith:  #ubuntu+1 as I know
<theatro> thats an important detail to tell in advance
<johnpaul> does anyone know
<keith> rahman, does that apply to kubuntu karmic issues?
<johnpaul> how to install andriod in kubuntu
<theatro> johnpaul, excercise and healthy diet
<rahman> keith: better ask there if it is not kde related
<keith> rahman, it is kde related. :)
<yesitisjustme> is there a software that could tell you how much ram your computer can handle?
<keith> yesitisjustme, your best bet would be to look for information from the manufacturer of your motherboard
<keith> yesitisjustme, or maybe a site/company that sells ram. Sometimes they have that information.
<yesitisjustme> is a laptop brand i never heard of before
<yesitisjustme> ok
<keith> yesitisjustme, some ram sites, like crucial or kingston let you search by brand and model.
<yesitisjustme> ok
<rahman> Any body know when will knetworkmanager will be feature complete as nm-applet in gnome?
<keith> I am using a VM to run Kubuntu, and when I mount a CD in the VM, it doesn't automount in Kubuntu. Which I assume is by design. When I click to open the CD in the "Recently Plugged in Devices" it works fine. But if I first try to open the disc from Computer in the menu, it does not mount, and then will not mount from "Recently Plugged in Devices". Am I doing something wrong? or is this a bug?
<yesitisjustme> thanks
<rahman> its kde 4.3 and still there is no fully working network manager
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rahman> keith: not auto-mounting is by desing
<keith> rahman, but what about not mounting from the kicker?
<rahman> keith: it seems its a bug
<rahman> do you get any error messages
<keith> rahman, No... Xorg crashed when I was trying, but I think it is unrelated.
<rahman> what version of kde?
<rahman> keith: ^
<keith> rahman, whatever is in the latest version of Karmic... 4.3? Not sure how to see the version.
<rahman> yes 4.3. You can see it in any kde app's about dialog
<keith> Yep, 4.3.00. Wasn't sure if there was a micro verson
<keith> rahman, it could also be VM related, though I am thinking not.
<rahman> if you can reproduce it every time you try, just search bugs.kde.org and fill a bug report
<keith> rahman, ok... just wanted to make sure since I am not very familiar with KDE
<rahman> btw in 4.4 trunk kiker still doesn't mount cd, but I can then mount it via devices applet
<v6lur> if i enter a hebrew character into filename, the whole filename switches to right-to-left
<v6lur> is there a way to get only the hebrew character(s) in RTL direction?
<v6lur> (KDE 3.5.10, kubuntu 8.04)
<v6lur> exact use case: a hebrew song title from a multilingual album
<Mamarok> keith and rahman: please take Karmic related stuff to #ubuntu+1, also Karmic related bugs need to go to bugs.launchpad.net, not to bugs.kde.org
<v6lur> is the only way to use romanized title?
<FloodBotK1> v6lur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keith> Mamarok, thanks.
<Mamarok> keith: you are welcome :)
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mamarok> v6lur: sorry, I haven't uses 8.04 since quite a long time now
<devon1> hey all
<devon1>  ok my ubuntu crash on me and i couldnt boot it back up so i had to install a new copy on my hard drive i was wondering if there was a way to get back in it and get some of the files off of it using the fresh copy of ubuntu?
<Mamarok> v6lur: but maybe setting your locale to UTF-8 or -16 might help, if it's not already done so
<Mamarok> devon1: you rarely have to reinstall completely, debugging with a live CD should be your first move when you can't log in again
<Mamarok> also you didn't specify the version you are talking about
<Mamarok> devon1: please keep the discussion in this channel and answer my question
<devon1> 9.4
<Mamarok> 9.04 you mean, and you are unsing Kubuntu, right?
<Mamarok> using*
<devon1> yes sorry
<jtheuer> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Mamarok> ok, why exactly can't you log in again, did you get any error messages? and why did it crash?
<Mamarok> jtheuer: please ask bot question in a query if those are not related to a support discussion
<jtheuer> Mamarok: How do I do this? Or how do I privately ask the bot?
<esperegu> anyone an idea why my wired ethernet might not be working? I have a dell studio 13. It worked before then started to get disconnected and now it does not get an IP at all anymore
<Mamarok> jtheuer: just type /query ubottu !your question
<jtheuer> thanks!
<devon1> i log out of it last night and then turn my pc on this morning and it was totally gone i didnt get any error messages from it i couldnt even pick it when i went to boot also i try to boot my vista and it didnt boot to
<Mamarok> esperegu: please be a bit more specific about your Kubuntu and KDE version
<esperegu> Mamarok: kubuntu 9.04
<esperegu> Mamarok: KDE 4.2.2
<Mamarok> esperegu: and which KDE version? The default 4.2.2 I guess?
<Mamarok> right :)
<esperegu> Mamarok: =)
<Mamarok> esperegu: you should try wicd instead of the default network manager, there are problems with WiFi connections
<esperegu> Mamarok: I just also installed the ubuntu desktop and that also gave the problem
<Bou> esperegu tallks about wired connection I think, not wireless?
<Mamarok> devon1: did you get any grub login window or nothing at all?
<esperegu> Mamarok: Wifi is working properly (using it right now) its abotu wired
<esperegu> Bou: yeah indeed
<devon1> nothing at all
<Mamarok> esperegu: sorry, misread your question
<Bou> esperegu: you tried with another wire?
<Bou> (or cable, not sure of english word)
<Mamarok> devon1: no message, no startup sign, nothing?
<esperegu> Bou: yeah. even via my iphone which is connec.ted to another network. made no difference
<Mamarok> devon1: sounds like a grub problem, but since you reinstalled it is a tad too late to repair grub :(
<Mamarok> devon1: you reinstalled on a different partition, right?
<devon1> nope nothing i just turn it on and it wasnt there my vitsa boot to the loading window and did nothing after i intalled my windows again and look at my hard drive i still saw the kbuntu on the hard drive
<devon1> yes i did
<devon1> its still there
<Mamarok> devon1: ok, just to make sure, do you have your /home on a separate partition, too?
<devon1> yes
<esperegu> anyone a suggestion to get wired nic going?
<Mamarok> devon1: ok, so you should be able to mount your old /home on a different location and copy over the content to your actual home
<Mamarok> devon1: but  JFYI, installing Windows after Linux breaks grub and one just has to restore grub, no need to reinstall everything...
<Mamarok> !grub | devon
<ubottu> devon: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<devon1> o no i couldnt do anything with the pc it was totally dead windows and ubuntu both were dead
<Mamarok> devon1: of course, as grub didn't load, you need to power up with a live CD and then follow the steps given in the link above to restore grub
<devon1> no windows was in before grub
<Mamarok> devon1: still, as the hard disk works, and you couldn't boot, there must have been a grub problem
<devon1> im new to linux
<devon1> ok
<Mamarok> devon1: grub is the startup manager where you choose what to start, so if it doesn't load you can start nothing
<devon1> so if i run that cmd off the live cd i should be able to get in to that 1st setup?
<Mamarok> devon1: it should restore grub, but as you did reinstall everything, it is too late for that, what you want now is to get back your old files, right?
<devon1> yes just some of them thats in there
<Mamarok> devon1: well, mount that old partition in /media and then copy over the files
<devon1> hrmmm
<devon1> ok
<devon1> im going to have to figure out how to do that
<Mamarok> devon1: devon1 mount it in /media calling it /media/oldhome or such, as it still is labeled /home from the previous installation
<devon1> ok i got ya now
<devon1> thank you guys so much
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> devon1: this might also help:
<Mamarok> !mount | devon1
<ubottu> devon1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Mamarok> hm, not exactly what I had in mind, second...
<Mamarok> devon1: try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<nacuwin> salam
<nacuwin> i have problem with pidgin..what should i do?please ...
<gjulian> nacuwin: what problem?
<Guest52711> i have a problem
<nacuwin> i run pidgin..but nothing happen..
<Guest52711> i need to join undernet's network
<Guest52711> who can help me?
<devon1> ty again
<Mamarok> Guest52711: what IRC client do you use?
<Mamarok> devon1: you are welcome :)
<Guest52711> Konversation
<gjulian> nacuwin: do you have pidgin installed, right?
<nacuwin> yeah,,
<Mamarok> Guest52711: in KDE 4 I guess?
<nacuwin> leat 2 weeks..it was fine
<Guest52711> 3.5.10
<gjulian> nacuwin: try to run pidgin from console, to see if there are any errors...
<nacuwin> but after new installation..i never work
<Guest52711> im new in ubuntu s.o.
<Mamarok> Guest52711: in the Konversation main window, there is a menu option "file" where you can access a Server list, you need to add the network there
<nacuwin> okies..wait.. i try first
<Guest52711> yes.. but i dont know how to add the undernet server
<nacuwin> erk...running from concole...?does that mean..by double clicking it?
<gjulian> nacuwin: you open a console terminal, like Konsole, and then type pidgin
<gjulian> nacuwin: then, you can see if there are any errors in there
<nacuwin> ooo...
<nacuwin> wait a...
<nacuwin> heheh sori sori
<nacuwin> it says "Exiting because another libpurple client is already running."
<Bou> where I am supposed to report bugs affecting Kubuntu (using the experimental PPA) ?
<gjulian> nacuwin: I don't know which programs use libpurple...
<gjulian> nacuwin: which other IM programs are you running?
<alvin> Bou: what's in the experimental PPA?
<nacuwin> i am gjulian >> right onow im running..firefox..quaseelIRC..terminal...thats all
<Bou> alvin: lastest packages, like more recent KDE for example
<Bou> but it's "experimental" , ie: it could break
<Guest52711> someone speak spanish?
<Bou> !es|Guest52711
<ubottu> Guest52711: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alvin> Ah, KDE 4.4 (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental). I would use the KDE bug tracker for that. https://bugs.kde.org
<gjulian> nacuwin: It can be QuaseelIRC. Run lsof | grep libpurple and tell the output
<Bou> alvin: yep.. except if the bug is related to kubuntu packaging :)
<Mamarok> Guest52711: I haven't used the old Konversation since quite some time, but isn't there a "new button when you open the server list? There you can add the undernet server
<nacuwin> gjulian>> already work..i shoud use sudo pidgin
<nacuwin> but still can;t  double click it
<gjulian> nacuwin: It's not very safe to run programs as root...
<Mamarok> Bou: you should report Kubuntu bugs to bugs.launchpad.net
<alvin> Bou: Launchpad should be ok then. I don't see any warnings about not reporting bugs
<Bou> Mamarok, alvin: ok thx
<nacuwin> gjulian : what should i do then?
<Bou> is someone else around using the experimental PPA?
<Mamarok> if it is a bug affecting upstream KDE, they will send it there anyway
<Mamarok> Bou: I do, what is your problem?
<Bou> first: is nepomuk activated by default on your side?
<kimo> helo
<gjulian> nacuwin: lsof | grep libpurple will tell you which programs are running the libpurple library. Then you only have to quit them to run pidgin
<Mamarok> Bou: yes, but you need to set a symlink for a java library, else it will not work
<Bou> i had to activate it in systeme settings > advanced > desktop search
<Mamarok> Bou: Nepomuk runs default, Strigi doesn't, as it uses a lot of system power to creat the index
<Mamarok> create* even
<Bou> in my case nepomul wasn't activated
<Bou> *nepomuk
<Bou> where do you set the symlink for java library?
<Mamarok> Bou: then you had some backends not installed I guess
<gjulian> about strigi, I've never got it working...
<Bou> well i 've been able to check the checkbox to activate it in settings..
<nacuwin> gjulain :it says "pidgin    3411    nacuwin  mem       REG        7,0   889716  730018 /usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.5.5"
<Mamarok> Bou: I found that in a forum when I googled for that, can't remember the link right now
<Bou> ok i'll look for it
<nacuwin> gjulain : only pidgin running ..am i right?
<Bou> but it's weird
<gjulian> nacuwin: yes...
<Bou> because after i activated it in settings, tags navigation was working (more or less) in Gwenview
<Bou> but I was not able to launch Dolphin anymore
<Mamarok> Bou: and also check if you have the correct backend, should be soprano-backend-sesame
<nacuwin> gjulain : i quit and i try "pidgin"..it won't work..
<nacuwin> gjulain : i quit and i try "sudo pidgin"..it works..
<Bou> Mamarok: ok i will check (not on the good pc right now), thx alot
<Mamarok> nacuwin: don't use sudo to run a non system application
<nacuwin> mmm....
<Mamarok> Bou: you are welcome, a look at the Nepomuk website is also very helpful sometimes :)
<Bou> ok
<Bou> nepomuk is still mysterious for me, but what i saw briefly in Gwenview looked promising :))
<gjulian> nacuwin: Run chmod +r /usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.5.5 and then try to run pidgin
<nacuwin> ok..i try
<Mamarok> Bou: well, it is still very much work in progress, so one has to tweak a lot, but should be solved in Karmic when it comes out :)
<Bou> Mamarok: yep.. i saw some blogpost about a GSoC about it, which looked good too
 * Bou thinks he will compile KDE from trunk tonight...
<nacuwin> gjullian : it says "changing permissions of `/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.5.5': Operation not permitted
<gjulian> nacuwin: I forgot the sudo. sudo chmod +r /usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.5.5
<Mamarok> Bou: or try the Neon KDE build, it takes from trunk
<Mamarok> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<nacuwin> gjulian : nothin happen..terminal never ask for my password when using sudo command
<Bou> Mamarok: yep, but i like to compile KDE, it's always full of surprise :p
<Mamarok> Bou: :)
<gjulian> nacuwin: you've run sudo before, so it doens't asks your pass for a while. And the GNU commands, if they don't say anything, it's all ok
<gjulian> nacuwin: So, try to run pidgin now
<nacuwin> gjulain: i doesnt work..
<nacuwin> gjulain: it doesnt work..
<OxDeadC0de> I don't know why but in 8.04 with the latest pidgin patches i couldn't get it to connect to yahoo im with the ip or scsa.msg.yahoo.com but cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com works for me. (The other does resolve just doesn't work..)
<gjulian> nacuwin: well, there must be another program using libpurple...
<gjulian> nacuwin: Run again  lsof | grep libpurple and post all the output to pastebin.com, then post here the url.
<nacuwin> gjulain: i should select ? C or bash or ..?
<gjulian> nacuwin: The format doesn't matters. Select None
<gjulian> nacuwin: try to run sudo killall pidgin
<nacuwin> gjulain: ii i did it right...the url is http://pastebin.com/m31f3417b
<nacuwin> gjulain: okies..i am killing all the pidgin
<nacuwin> gjulian..: tq..but still t wont work..
<nacuwin> i will try again
<nacuwin> tq..really apreciate it.
<nacuwin> gtg
<nztal> kubuntu
<nztal> oops sorry
<liquidat> Hi there, does anyone know why ksig is not part of Kubuntu anymore?
<bigjools> is anyone using kde with the intel xorg driver on jaunty and seeing swap usage gradually increase?
<alvin> bigjools: Yes, eventually your swap will fill and your system will crash.
<bigjools> alvin: ah good it's not just me then
<bigjools> do we know if it's a bug in xorg-intel or plasma?
<alvin> Well, you can try to use UXA. It's an improvement in most cases. Some people just crash faster
<bigjools> it's unacceptably slow for me :(
<alvin> bigjools: Then this is what you're looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<bigjools> alvin: I actually tried the karmic kernel + new xorg driver on jaunty, but it broke suspend/resume.  Maybe it's better now.
<alvin> I'll try again in a few weeks. Right now I was experimenting with Karmic as kvm host for Kubuntu but so far it has been a disaster. (ssh leaves zombies and ext4 causes panics and data loss)
<bigjools> also, has anyone had a problem with being unable to log out after upgrading to 4.3?
<Mamarok> bigjools: that is a known problem, yes
<bigjools> ah, is there a known fix as well? :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Lincoln_> e ai kambada
<Lincoln_> ???
<Lincoln_> Linus??? se ta ai mew fio!!! ???
<Lincoln_> da raduuuuuuuki RIUUUUUU
<Lincoln_> !!!
<Bou> !br|Lincoln_
<ubottu> Lincoln_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Lincoln_> BLZ!!
<NlinuxUsr> hello every body
<NlinuxUsr> can anyone tell  me if i must install antivirus or not
<NlinuxUsr> because i am new user
<NlinuxUsr> i know gnu/linux is free of virus
<genii> NlinuxUsr: It's not really needed. But if you transfer files to a Windows box from the Linux box you might want one
<NlinuxUsr> i don't do this
<shahul> how to find a word in the entire files of a current dir?
<shahul> using kdevelop
<shahul> what chanhe has to make in settings
<carpii> shahul, theres a 'find in files' tab at the bottom
<carpii> tho i read kdevelop 4.x doesnt have this feature yet, so you may need to just grep from terminal :/
<shahul> ok.. carpii
<shahul> there is no other option to find a word?
<carpii> not afaik
<carpii> is the tab not visible ?
<carpii> try ALT+CTRL+F
<jim88> hi all ... need to know how to create a new desktop screen in KDE4
<BluesKaj> jim88, right click on the desktop , desktop settings ..go from there, , you can choose an image from the web or your pic file , anything you wish
<jim88> BluesKaj:  I meant the whole screen ... you know how you can reduce the screen from the top right corner but how do you create another one
<matteo_> ciao
<zoiss> hey guys. where is the autostart location that is responsible for starting up klipper and kmix ?
<matteo_> hello
<rahman> hi are there any body that can use amarok from git? I compile it with success but when I try to scan my collection, I get lots os mysql error in console output and amarok doesn't build collection
<carpii> i thought amarok used sqllite rather than mysql ?
<rahman> ıt uses mysql embedded
<carpii> ok, but its optional
<carpii> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<rahman> runs without a running mysql server
<rahman> carpii: no its required. you can't compile without mysql-embedded
<carpii> ok, seems im out of date then
<rahman> I am talking about 2.x btw
<carpii> ok
<carpii> have you tried http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Development/MySQL_Embedded ?
<rahman> carpii: well, it seems its related with my problem. thanks :)
<carpii> np :)
<skibur> why does amarok crash when I a start it?
<gjulian> skibur: any error message?
<apparle> skibur: open konsole and the type amarok and press enter.........you will see all the what error you are getting
<skibur> I see the error, but don't know will fix it
<gjulian> skibur: post the error here
<skibur> http://pastebin.com/m20591dae
<gjulian> skibur: Looks like a bad installation of amarok...
<gjulian> try reinstalling
<skibur> I did  sudo apt-get remove amarok and remove the folder from my user account.
<skibur> I reinstalled it and I got the same thing
<skibur> let me try it again
<apparle> skibur: Try 'sudo apt-get purge amarok' it will also remove all the configuration file of amarok
<skibur> ok
<skibur> reinstalling
<skibur> ....
<skibur> same outcome
<skibur> :(
<apparle> skibur: try restarting........may be
<skibur> brb
<apparle> what
<skibur> completely remove and purge amarok.  I restarted, but nothing.
<skibur> :(
<gjulian> skibur: Try to compile from trunk
<skibur> yeah
<skibur> will do
<nitin_> hi
<nitin_> i just installed kubuntu 9.04, i'd like to know what packages do i have to install to play mp3s and watch videos and movies? please help me.
<gjulian> nitin_: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nitin_> thanks a lot.
<bhabalinux> hi
<dedi> gg
<qelqoth> hi ppl
<makdaknife> hi
<qelqoth> got a problem with xserver-xorg
<apparle> help me with this guys http://paste.ubuntu.com/259927/
<qelqoth> anyone able to help?
<gjulian> qelqoth: what problem?
<qelqoth> got a problem with xserver-xorg
<qelqoth> resolution issue - already tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh but getting nowhere
<deitarion> Somewhere in the upgrade from Hardy through Intrepid to Jaunty, my mother's Kubuntu setup started ignoring its paper settings, causing the HP LaserJet 4M to say "PC LOAD A4" and require manual override for each page. (We're Canadian) Solution?
<gjulian> qelqoth: but, what error? it doesn't start? it start but you can't see anything?
<qelqoth> yeah, i have a display lol
<qelqoth> i'm just not able to change the resolution
<qelqoth> which is weird because it was fine prior to updating
<gjulian> qelqoth: I think this is a drivers problem. Have you installed them?
<qelqoth> brand new pc - seems to pick up the drivers
<qelqoth> just want to figure out how to configure the resolution
<bhabalinux> did you try system settings>display?
<qelqoth> tried that
<bhabalinux> didn't work?
<qelqoth> then i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<qelqoth> but changing the resolution that way doesn't work either
<bhabalinux> I have no idea what else to do
<BluesKaj> editing xorg.conf is extremely limited now
<bhabalinux> i think its just to do with the graphic drivers then..
<qelqoth> aye but that's odd
<qelqoth> cuz the resolution was fine when i used the live CD
<qelqoth> and was also fine before i updated
<qelqoth> btw, using ubuntu 7.0.4
<BluesKaj> 7.04 is not LTS
<genii> 7.04 is also way past it's End Of Life
<BluesKaj> qelqoth, ubuntu as in gnome
<qelqoth> Aye but there are still repositories for it
<BluesKaj> ?
<qelqoth> This is what i'm saying - it worked fine earlier
<BluesKaj> graphics card ?
<qelqoth> i'm guessing it's got something to do with the updates - no problems prior to that so it would make sense
<qelqoth> i just wanted to know if anyone was able to help??
<qelqoth> graphics card is fine mate
<qelqoth> like i said, it worked perfectly on the live cd and after install, prior to update
<qelqoth> so the only thing i can think of is that the problem is a result of the update
<qelqoth> anyhow - i tried -sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and that doesn't let me adjust the resolution either
<Pavel__> hey, I'm trying to fix some coworkers macs.  I know nothing of osx.  Anyone know of any irc support channels for it?
<carpii> #mac ?
<Mamarok> carpii: what are you doing?
<carpii> hm?
<Mamarok> oh, sorry, didn't see the earlier question :(
<carpii> :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<anbe> hi
<NlinuxUsr> hi everybody
<NlinuxUsr> anyone here use lazarus
<NlinuxUsr> hi anbe
<genii> NlinuxUsr: I am using another program called Falcon
<NlinuxUsr> dose it the same work like kylix or lazarus
<genii> NlinuxUsr: It is a simple way to host a repository, doesn't need to use server keys etc etc. You just put the .deb files ina specific dir and then it figures out all the md5 stuff etc etc
<NlinuxUsr> ok
<NlinuxUsr> i want to learn lazarus because mybe next year i will study delphi in colage
<NlinuxUsr> as you know i don't like windows
<genii> Hm. It looks like seveas stopped updating it after Hardy :(
<NlinuxUsr> no pb
<NlinuxUsr> after i will imigrate to C++ with QT or GTK+
<genii> NlinuxUsr: There seems a very good article on how to set up and use Lazarus at this site: http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/How_to_setup_a_FPC_and_Lazarus_Ubuntu_repository
<NlinuxUsr> thx
<NlinuxUsr> this is an article how to install it
<noren_> hi all
<noren_> need help in setting up kubuntu keyboard bindings
<noren_> !binding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binding
<noren_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ubuntu> I already partitioned my hd as ext3 and was wondering do I have to check 'format' in the manual installation phase?
<bhabalinux> my kde mix does not work
<gjulian> bhabalinux: do you mean kmix? there is any error message?
<bhabalinux> sorry I got it
<bhabalinux> I wanted to record sound with audacity
<bhabalinux> I can't get stereo mix
<bhabalinux> there is no option for stereo mix in kmix
<bhabalinux> is there any way I can get stereo mix in input source ?
<gjulian> bhabalinux: Don't know, try in #kde
<bhabalinux> ok
<bhabalinux> thanks anyway
<saeed> i has problem with dsl connection
<saeed> it has disable
<saeed> if possible help me
<genii> saeed: Please show us the results of command: ifconfig                     ...use the !pastebin
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<genii> ifconfig      is a command you enter into Konsole application
<bond> gparted for gnome, ... for kde?
<ErreurDeSegmenta> bond: qparted
<bond> thx
<bond> bb
<genii> !info qparted jaunty
<ubottu> Package qparted does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<pumba> qtparted
<pumba> ?
<pumba> !info qtparted jaunty
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in jaunty
<pumba> doesn't make it better ;) was worth trying anyway
<ErreurDeSegmenta> oh, you are right ubottu, I  am reading an article about it
<ErreurDeSegmenta> I didn't know it
<Riobe> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having installing the Java Runtime Environment? I'm new to Linux/kubuntu so it might be newbie. When I run the following command: "rpm -iv jre-6u15-linux-i586.rpm" (No quotes) I get a failed dependencies error.
<bazhang> Riobe, you dont use rpm in Kubuntu
<bazhang> !java | Riobe
<ubottu> Riobe: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Riobe> Ah, I didn't know that.
<Riobe> I'm looking for both a compiler and the runtime. Never heard of the !Multiverse repository.
<Riobe> And is there a special meaning to the ! before a term?
<Riobe> Apologies for any newbyness. ^^
<bazhang> Riobe, that is a factoid, the bot then gives out the info related to that command; best to try with /msg ubottu !factoid
<gjulian> Riobe: Go to KPackageKit -> Configuration -> Edit Software sources and then enable the multiverse repository
<gjulian> then search for jre, and install the lastes sun java environment
<Riobe> Thank you all very much. I'll see what I can't figure out with that new informatoin. ^^
<Riobe> Should be enough.
<bazhang> Riobe, as far as the compiler, you mean  sun-java5-jdk ?
<Riobe> *nods*
<senorpedro> hola
<Riobe> Whatever the latest version is.
<Riobe> I'm new to Java. C++ is what I normally play around in.
<Riobe> ^^
<senorpedro> how can i make konqueror my default file manager instead of delphin?
<bazhang> Riobe, if you prefer, you can open the console and type sudo apt-get install packagename followed by your sudo password
<bazhang> err Konsole
<Riobe> So I'm guessing if you know the package name Konsole might be easier, and otherwise KPackageKit.
<Riobe> What is the difference between KPackageKit and Synaptic Package Manager?
<kkern> hi there
<Riobe> Hello.
<bazhang> Riobe, you can also do an apt-cache search term and find the name ; synaptic is for gnome but can be installed on Kubuntu
<Riobe> Ah, they were both on my installation. Didn't realize what the difference was. Thanks.
<bazhang> You're welcome :)
<kkern> I want to install the latest kernel updates (Kubuntu 9.04), but they are blocked
<Riobe> Seems like almost everything has a twin between GTK and Qt.
<kkern> how can I unblock these updates?
<teiwaz> hi
<bazhang> kkern, is the term 'held back' or 'blocked'
<Riobe> I'm on kubuntu 9.04 as well, and the term is "blocked"
<teiwaz> никто не поможет установить intelliji idea?
<kkern> it's blocked (I use the German localization)#
<bazhang> teiwaz, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<Planetary> where and who could i suggest to have driver 185 instead of 180 in the hardware installer. i want driver 185 and its a pain to do it manually, plus it should e updated
<teiwaz> sorry, i cant install intelliji idea. can someone help?
<kkern> ok, I did the apt-get dist-upgrade, and he is running
<bazhang> teiwaz, what is intelliji idea
<teiwaz> java dev
<bazhang> teiwaz, got a link?
<Riobe> Hmm...Is there a way to to make Quassel open a link in Firefox instead of Konquerer?
<teiwaz> http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/download/index.html?top
<gjulian> Riobe: System Settings -> Preferred applications (or something like that) -> Web browser, and select firefox
<bazhang> teiwaz, the instructions are right on the page
<Riobe> gjulian: Worked like a charm, Thanks!
<teiwaz> i see... but i do it all and havnt any result
<bazhang> teiwaz, do you have the proper version of java installed?
<teiwaz> i think yes
<teiwaz> bazhang, what can be a ploblem?
<teiwaz> bazhang, yeah, i know, in my brain is all problem. but i really need it..
<bazhang> teiwaz, you have proper version of jdk? you ran the instructions on the site? not familiar with that, so a quick look at ubuntuforums might help you  something like ubuntu jaunty intelliji idea as search terms
<Riobe> >.< Konsole is kicking my butt.  The JRE contract is up right now, which makes it look like a DOS window. I can scroll up and down on it,and see "<Ok>" at the bottom, but I can't click on it/press enter to get through it. Is there some other functionality that I could use to accept? All I can do is press Esc, in which case it goes back to Konsole and immediately reopens the contract.
<bazhang> Riobe, tab and enter
<Riobe> Oh man...the one button I didn't press. Thank you again bazhang!!!
<bazhang> :)
<Riobe> Slowly getting acquainted with kubuntu/KDE. It's pretty nice once you understand how to work whatever particular feature.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ Riobe pretty nice guide here free legal pdf (and Kubuntu and Ubuntu are close under the hood so alot is useful)
<tdik> hi all!
<tdik> I've got a stupid problem - skype has no sound, event if it does not say something is wrong
<tdik> the same settings sometimes work, some times don't (starting skype or the system)
<gjulian> tdik: have you installed alsa-oss?
<tdik> gjulian: I'll try reinstalling it
<nico___> hallo
<ubuntu> All hi
<emily_> hello
<bujji> hi
<bujji> i m facing a problem with my laptop
<bujji> when i am connecting sony lcd projector its is not detecting can anyone help it out
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kaddi> hmm.. I was going to ask a question, but if everybody leaves, noone is going to see it ... :p
<kaddi> anyhow: How can I assign an existing activity to a desktop in kde 4.3?
<kaddi> I just enabled "one activity per desktop", but instead of matching the two existing activities to the two desktop it created a third virgin activity
<tazz> ping Riddell
<slow-motion> hi
<kaddi> hi :)
<Riobe> kaddi: I think if you mouse to the top right of the desktop and click the icon there, then zoom out, you should be able to see both desktops. Are you talking about a widgit? You can drag them from one desktop to another.
<kaddi> Riobe: no, I was talking about activities, you can set up a collection of widgets and desktop settings for each different activity
<kaddi> this is only available for 4.3 and up as a gui option
<Riobe> Ah, I see. I'm new to Linux/kubuntu/KDE so I didn't know if those were the same thing.
<Riobe> Do you know how you'd check your KDE version?
<Riobe> I just installed kubuntu 9.04 yesterday, so I'd imagine I could use those.
<kaddi> you can open any kde program (eg konqueror, dolphin, etc) and check under help ->about kde
<kaddi> if you just installed jaunty, you should have kde 4.2.2
<Riobe> And you're right on.
<kaddi> hehe :)
<Riobe> ^^
<Riobe> What is jaunty?
<kaddi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<kaddi> ubuntu 9.04 is also known as jaunty jackalope, or in short jaunty
<Riobe> I'm going to need to use that bot more often.
<Riobe> Pretty neat tool.
<kaddi> it's a great bot :)
<Riobe> :P
<Riobe> Ah, that makes sense now.
<kaddi> if you want to check the possible commands, you can start a private session with ubottu using "/query ubottu" and then type !ubottu ino it :D
<Riobe> Quite a lot to learn, switching from Windows to Linux. ^^ It's awesome to have this IRC.
<kaddi> yeah, it can help a lot :)
<Riobe> Very cool. *tries*
<Riobe> Sorry I can't be more help with the activity question. I'm guessing not many users have KDE 3+?
<Riobe> 4.3*
<Riobe> >.>
<genii> Riobe: The Hardy Heron version of Kubuntu from April 2008 (8.04) was the last version which shipped with KDE3
<kaddi> hehe, yeah, I figured it out, I think, I can simply select the activity I want for each desktop...
<Riobe> Very interesting.
<kaddi> I don't know if they are going to be kept, the next reboot will tell :p
<Riobe> Best of luck. ^^
<krubuntu> im having trouble importing a key trying to install mudlet from mudlet.org
<krubuntu> nm i guess i had to type the name in
<krubuntu> my other limited linux experience is in gnome
<Quintasan> hmm, I want to somehow  help with ext4 bug in jaunty, how can I get a very,very detailed kernel log?
<Walzmyn> Anybody use Kdenlive?
<Walzmyn> Ahh. Kdenlive and Kino !work, how can I join two mpegs together?
<kaddi> is anyone else noticing a regression in intel compatability with the new 28-15 kernel? My CPU is back to 100% all the time .. I have to kill plasma to be able to switch tabs in FF smoothly :(
<goshawk> kaddi: not here
<kaddi> must be just my luck then :/
<Virus69> Saludos a todos esta salaes es en español (spanish)?
<kaddi> no ;)
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Virus69> tanks my friends!
<neptunepink> Help, I can't get sound from flash video
<BluesKaj> !flash | neptunepink
<ubottu> neptunepink: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
#kubuntu 2009-08-27
<inanimate> Can you mount a drive as a user?
<inanimate> automount isn't working.
<kaddi> you can try mount /dev/devicename /media/mountname if the fstab allows you to mount it as a user, otherwise you will probably need to use sudo. But if you do not see it in the device manager, the problem is probably somewhere else
<kaddi> or just mount /dev/devicename
<inanimate> kaddi: That doesn't work because I'm not root/sudo'd, and there is no entry in fstab. The drive exists in /dev, but it's not mounted.
<kaddi> inanimate: and it does not show up in dolphin or anywhere?
<inanimate> I'm actually doing this over ssh.
<inanimate> Is there a way to use automount from the command line, given I don't have access to Dolphin?
<kaddi> ah, I see... well I guess I can't really help you with that then, I don't know how to do that through the command line
<kaddi> you can however get access to dolphin, if you use ssh -X to login
<inanimate> Ah, OK. Thanks though.
<kaddi> if you start dolphin then, it should open on your desktop, however it will be slow as hell
<inanimate> True. It looks like Dolphin got removed from this machine unfortunately...
<inanimate> I suppose it's not the Kubuntu it once was =).
<kaddi> are you sure it's a ubuntu? what version of kde is installed on it?
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> do a lsb_release -a it should tell you what it is
<inanimate> Oh shit, it's Karmic.
<inanimate> I didn't see that coming.
<kaddi> o.o
<inanimate> I thought it was Jaunty this whole time.
<kaddi> well maybe ask at #ubuntu+1 , someone might now.. however dolphin should still exist
<inanimate> No, I think the sysadmin removed it.
<kaddi> well try konqueror the same basicness applies, it should automatically recognize mountable devices
<inanimate> Yeah, that's gone too. I'm pretty sure 95% of the GUI apps were removed.
<kaddi> is that a server?
<inanimate> It's still [K]ubuntu, but it doesn't have much in the way of GUI left.
<inanimate> It's acting as one, yeah.
<kaddi> ok, well I'm no good then ;)
<inanimate> Heh... No problem. Thanks though.
<inanimate> Anyone know how to mount a drive from the command line?
<kaddi> maybe ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 without a gui ubuntu is basically the same ;)
<inanimate> (I'll rephrase it this time =).)
<inanimate> Yeah.
<kaddi> much more people in ubuntu though ;)
<inanimate> I'll give that a shot then. Thanks.
<inanimate> #ubuntu is pretty crazy... I miss my low[er]-traffic KDE land over here =).
<kaddi> hehe
<sebastian> hey im trying to see if my graphic card works correctly, but the command: glxinfo grep rendering wont work i get the error Unknown option `grep' any ideas?
<Mamarok> sebastian: you forgot the pipe, the syntax is glxinfo | grep something
<Mamarok> so glxinfo | grep render should tell you, if your graphic card ca do direct rendering
<sebastian> hehe, ya that worked thx :)
<sebastian> is there any other commands just to make sure everything is working correctly? im trying to run world of warcraft but got bad fps
<Mamarok> hm, let me see... man glxinfo gives some infos too
<Mamarok> !glxinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxinfo
<sebastian> ok thank you :)
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<baron86> Hello.. I want to set an adhock network sharing internet connection. I got a PCI Tornado wireless Card and the Iphone. I cant find any drivers for Linux. Thnx
<livio> #channels
<livio> #channel
<nitin_> do i have to download extra packages to be able to listen to music from web?
<nitin_> there is no sound when i try to play music files from the webpage
<kasperooney> does anyone in here use the site parked.com?
<nitin_> hello
<nitin_> i have a problem. when i watch youtube videos there is no sound. what could be the problem?
<Coyotes> Uhm well you sure that sound works?
<Coyotes> As in load a media player?
<Coyotes> Or game
<nitin_> yes, i can listen to music and video files from my hard disk
<Coyotes> Anyone here an expert on Mime types?
<Coyotes> Do any audio sources work in Konquerer?
<Coyotes> IT could be that you need to get a codec.
<nitin_> what codecs do i need to install?
<nitin_> Coyotes: i've downloaded vlc, firefox, and also toem. but in totem when i click on youtube video files it doesn't play.
<Coyotes> Ah....  OK
<Coyotes> Sorry - busy
<Coyotes> I'll try to help in a second
<mayank> how to install Network Management  on Kubuntu
<mayank> http://joshuahoover.com/2009/04/11/kubuntu-904-wifi-problem-solved/
<mayank> my wifi is not working :'(
<mayank> any one thr to help me
<Tabmow> I modified my xorg.conf for my old Asus M6000 laptop so I could get a better screen resolution than 800x600, which boots up ok. Then when iI run System Settings and go to display, my whole screen gets all jumbled up, any ideas?
<Coyotes> Sorry nit, I'll be back in a second.  Just keep getting interrupted!
<Ulta> GO GO GO
<malv> so has the kde 4 series ironed out the bugs?
<malv> is it pretty full-featured and clean now?
<Minus-Zero> Sup
<mattgyver> Just installed KD4.2.2 and apps are noticeably slower to load on my machine than within gnome, anyone know any tweaks?
<douglask> mattgyver: not off hand ... I'm running on 512Mb ram with compositing and it seems ok for speed.
<mattgyver> douglask, yeah its really not awful by any stretch of the imagination, but in gnome the apps seem a bit more responsive
<douglask> Hm... do you have desktop effects enabled?
<mattgyver> Wasnt sure if there were some settings I could look into, or even card configurations that may need to be made
<douglask> In System Settings, Desktop, see if "enable desktop effects" is checked... if so, try unchecking and applying it.
<xp-killer> is there a chat for windows xp people
<xp-killer> ?
<xp-killer> users
<xp-killer> guess not
<khaije|amalt> anyone bored, I wanna try out the new google video feature in pidgin (but none of my friends are online)
<kenny__> hola
<nikecru666> hello!
<sebastian_> t
<nikecru666> I need some help with my wifi card
<nikecru666> cant  connect to my wifi network, is detected, but i cant connect to it, using WEP key, idk how to :S someone pleae help me, i would really appreciate it
<Martin-KangBlom> hi, short information
<Martin-KangBlom> the wiki feadback page is not editable for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<Martin-KangBlom> this one: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha4/Kubuntu/Feedback
<codybruce> hello world.  looking for some help getting mp3's to play in amarok.  first time using linux.  help would be appreciated.  i copied my music over from my xp partition.  copied fine.  when i load an mp3 in amarok, it blinks like it's going to play, then stops.  kubuntu informs me updates need to be installed for amarok, so I allow it.  the updates never start.
<codybruce> i dont see any solution on kubuntuguide.org either.
<codybruce> :(
<sub[t]rnl> codybruce: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<codybruce> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sub[t]rnl> do as it says
<codybruce> k.  i will sit and think.
<codybruce> :)
<codybruce> oh wow
<codybruce> linux rules
<codybruce> i was trying to install java
<codybruce> but got tired and went to bed
<codybruce> right in the middle.  now linux is telling me in a chinese voice, "you've been a baaaaaaaaaad boi."
<codybruce> now i have to go back and clean up my mess.
<codybruce> i like that.
<codybruce> :)
<sub[t]rnl> :)
<codybruce> sub
<codybruce> question.
<codybruce> you there?
<codybruce> well
<codybruce> question for all
<codybruce> when installing java in kubuntu, i get the EULA?
<codybruce> i scroll to the bottom
<codybruce> but there's now way i can select "ok"
<codybruce> to close it and continue.
<codybruce> i'm stuck.
<sub[t]rnl> press tab, then hit enter
<Lord_Devi> need to know the secret handshake i guess
<Coyotes> If you see Something like a _ under a letter it means press Alt plus that key.
<Coyotes> Alt-S does Something
<codybruce> perfect.
<sub[t]rnl> ncurses and their secrets..
<codybruce> i hit the right arrow.
<codybruce> understood coyotes.
<codybruce> what a noob mistake.
<codybruce> should have known.
<Coyotes> That's like from Windows 2.0 or GEOS :)
<codybruce> it cleaned and installed java perfect, which i will test in a bit
<codybruce> but i would like to hear ruin by lamb of god.
<codybruce> i'm reading the faq for kubuntu
<codybruce> it's telling me to install libxine1-ffmpeg package
<codybruce> that's for gutsy gibbon 7.10 though
<codybruce> i'll try it
<codybruce> enh
<codybruce> why not
<codybruce> only way to learn is to break it?
<codybruce> :)
<codybruce> yes.
<codybruce> success.
<codybruce> music is playing.
<codybruce> GAH
<codybruce> i feel
<codybruce> i feeeeeeeeeeeel
<codybruce> slightly awesome.
<codybruce> is this what "going" inside of a girl feels like?
<codybruce> =P
<shahul> i want to get all the usernames who are all not in my contact lists in kopete.. is it possible?
<shahul> anybody please tell me
<tdik> shahul: it depends on ICQ or whatever you use
<tdik> shahul: at least I think so ...
<MushroomKingdom> Whoa so.. I reformatted and now for whatever reason I can't install a bunch of stuff.
<MushroomKingdom> Normally after a reformat it allows me to install firefox, irssi, etc etc
<MushroomKingdom> But...
<MushroomKingdom> My hardware driver as well as alot of basic repo stuff are, well, gone.
<Nichod> Hello?
<Nichod> anyone know of a way to dl krita for ubuntu
<Nichod> the 2.x series version
<shahul> sorry tdik.. r u there?
<tdik> shahul: yes
<shahul> ICQ means what?
<Mamarok> Nichod: it is only in the backports PPA, together with KDE 4.3 for now, it will be in the next release
<melomane> hi, i have a problem with kopete, don't know if it is a bug or no. for my  yahoo account, if one of the contact on my firend list change his status, kopete suddenly shows him as offline and disappears from my list, although he is online. he just changed his status (to anything else, online with sth as status, or busy mode,or away). if i go offline and com back he is shown now with his new status. so i have to log out and come back every few minutes to c
<melomane>  who is online
<shahul> melomane: he should authorize you?
<shahul> here also the same problem..
<melomane> shahul: just as soon as he changes his status to anything,kopete shows him offline. until i go and back online again to c his new status
<shahul> i too having the same problem..
<shahul> do one thing..
<shahul> remove him from your contact list and add again.. and ask him to do the same thing..
<melomane> shahul: did u tried? the problem was solved?
<melomane> shahul: i tried it now, doesn't work. again shows offline
<eshat> How do I record speaker outpur ?
<shahul> melomane: i tried it.. its worked for some users..
<melomane> shahul: i tried a few minutes ago, but didn't work :(
<shahul> Both deleted each other contacts uh?..
<frinux> something happened recently with the torrent trackers? I can't download anymore
<melomane> shahul: yes, i asked him to delete me and i deleted him, then i added him again,he accepted and then i authorized him
<shahul> he authorized u?
<melomane> shahul: then i asked him to change to busy, as he did,he gone offline on my system
<melomane> shahul: yes he accpeted, he is on yahoo messenger in windows,
<shahul> u?
<shahul> using kopete?
<melomane> shahul: yes kopete
<shahul> tell me ur user name
<shahul> that is ur identity of kopete
<melomane> shahul: melomane21
<shahul> @
<shahul> @?
<melomane> shahul:  yahoo, i have this problem for yahoo
<shahul> then i don know.
<shahul> ok..
<shahul> try in google
<shahul> surely it will give answer..
<shahul> hello>
<shahul> hello?
<melomane> shahul: i tried google, didnt find anythign
<melomane> shahul: i thought it may be just my problem that didnt find anything on googl
<shahul> do you have mail id?
<melomane> shahul:  in yahoo?
<melomane> shahul: for example those .with STH@ymail.com ?
<melomane> shahul: it seems the problem is just with yahoo
<shahul> no.. iits not with yahoo..
<shahul> its kopete property..
<melomane> shahul:  really bad
<shahul> what really bad? i am bad uh?
<melomane> shahul: no no, i mean kopete, bad action
<shahul> just for fun i asked.. yes its bad..
<melomane> shahul: ;)
<shahul> not kopete.. kubuntu is bad..
<shahul> whats ur mail id?
<melomane> i dont have
<shahul> what are you doing? Don you have mail id? very bad
<melomane> shahul: i decided to use pidgin instead, but pidgin also has some problem these days, when some one for my yahoo account goes offline, it still shows him online, completely in contrast to kopete!!! this problem was not in pidgin before
<melomane> shahul: of course i have email address, i though u mean those used in yahoo messenger
<shahul> is possible to install pidgin in kubuntu?
<melomane> shahul:  of course possible, just need some extra packages
<shahul> what packages we need?
<melomane> shahul : if u  use adept, or kpackagekit, or its commandline, which is apt-get, it will download and install any other packages it needs
<shahul> ok..
<shahul> mine id is meed_shah@ymail.com
<shahul> hello?
<shahul> of you get any info about that.. let me know this?
<shahul> to this id..
<melomane> shahul: ok, i will
<melomane> shahul: let me add u
<shahul> actually i am using kopete..
<shahul> its my personal mail id
<melomane> shahul: ok
<shahul> melomane21@?
<shahul> ymail?
<melomane> shahul: no, it my id on yahoo, it is not @ymail
<shahul> whats your id?
<shahul> melomane@yahoo.com am i right?
<melomane> melomane21@yahoo
<shahul> ok...
<melomane> there is 21 too
<melomane> not melomane, melomane21 ;)
<shahul> mine also @yahoo.. not ymail..
<melomane> shahul: ok,good
<shahul> where are you? what are you doing?
<melomane> shahul: not at IRC
<shahul> ok
<melomane> shahul: thanks
<shahul> do u have net?
<melomane> shahul: net?
<shahul> internet connection?
<melomane> shahul: of course, so how i am in IRC right now?
<shahul> yes.. sorry i forgot.... go and open your mail id?
<shahul> melomane: you there?
<melomane> shahul: yeah i am, i am opening my mail
<shahul> got my msg?
<shahul> helo?
<melomane> shahul: yes, got it
<shahul> ok..reply by mail
<melomane> ok
<melomane> shahul:  i did
<shahul> ok.. i will see
<shahul> got my mail?
<shahul> melomane: u there?
<invisibleprison> is katapult in the repos? I can't seem to find it.
<invisibleprison> or is there a better launcher?
<Bou1> invisibleprison: alt+f2
<invisibleprison> tricky
<Bou1> ?
<invisibleprison> lol, thanks Bou1
<invisibleprison> I've been trying to figure out how to install it...
<melomane> shahul: yes, got ur mail
<shahul> ok..
<melomane> shahul: i'll go for now,
<melomane> shahul: nice to meet u
<melomane> shahul: bye for now
<shahul> ok.. bye..
<shahul> we will meet u again..
<shahul> msg me when u come ro online.
<shahul> to
<melomane> shahul: ok
<melomane> shahul: bye
<shahul> bye.. take care
<shahul> reply for that mail
<frg> Wir feiern die ganze nacht bis morgen früg
<frg> sdnf
<frg> sdkfj
<frg> sdfkjef
<frg> dsfr
<HHDS> fgh
<HHDS> Hlo
<HHDS> HI
<bazhang> HHDS, hi do you have a support question
<HHDS> no
<Vailor> msg NickServ identify password
<Vailor> how do i reg my name if that is possible?
<Mamarok> Vailor: you need to type /msg nickserv indetify and type the password at the end of the line
<Mamarok> identify*, sry
<Vailor> thanks mam
<Mamarok> you are welcome
<remoteCTR1> hi all! can anyone please tell me how to install one of those huawei mobile internet hsdpa usb sticks?
 * Bou1 wonders what can be a "huawei mobile internet hsdpa usb stick" ...
<remoteCTR1> boul a mobile broadband modem?
<Synapse-119> Hello everyone. Can you tell me how to add only one application from ppa repository? Because after adding the whole kubuntu PPA and running apt-get update it proposes to update the whole KDE installation, while I require only Amarok
<Synapse-119> is it possible to do so?
<llutz> Synapse-119: just apt-get install <your-app> and disable ppa then
<Synapse-119> simple solution :)
<Synapse-119> thank you
<admin112sf> hi kubuntu maniacs
<ellis> fgdgdg
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Mamarok
<lovetruth> hey :)
<lovetruth> need some help at kubuntu... :)
<lovetruth> i have jaunty jackalope and i installed a XP Gnome script, to make my Ubuntu more familiar to my family members...
<lovetruth> that one worked perfectly
<lovetruth> recently i installed vistar7 for kde, which didn't work till i installed compiz also, and then made compiz to autostart...
<lovetruth> but now, recently, my vistar7 user (i have 2 users: one for XP Gnome and one for vistar7) does not start,
<lovetruth> giving an error like it doesn't have enough space on hdd?... or?...
<lovetruth> while i have 13.1 FREE giga on the kubuntu system partition!...
<Bou1> and in the home partition? (if any)
<lovetruth> well that's what i use for home partition
<ubuntu> ops
<lovetruth> the about 20 giga partition...
<ubuntu> opa
<Bou1> i meant, your /home is not in a separate partition of your / ?
<lovetruth> no
<ubuntu> aham
<lovetruth> it's on the same partition...
<bazhang> ubuntu, did you have a support question?
<genii> ubuntu: Yes, we see what you write. Do you have some Kubuntu question?
<lovetruth> i don't know what can be the problem, i use linux and ubuntu more only from few months, even i use the pc since almost it's apparition...
<lovetruth> i mean, used linux, but trying to get a little more into it only from recently... so, don't know what can be the problem
<Bou1> lovetruth: what is the exact error message you get?
<DarkSmoke> hey guys , is there some official guid to install kubuntu on a Netbook
<lovetruth> i can retry to login, if you have patience, and i'll tell you
<lovetruth> ok so?
<DarkSmoke> i want to install kubuntu on my gf's netbook
<mobi-sheep> Ask your girlfriend for permission first. :}
<Bou1> lovetruth: i'll be around
<Bou1> lovetruth: anyway, it's useful for you to get the exact message
<Bou1> at least to google it
<lovetruth> DarkSmoke: i personaly don't think that you need a guide :)) anyway, google can help (i`m first time here, maybe others know more), and you can also install a script to make your ubuntu look like XP, like vista, or whatever, is very configurable :) just that you need to do it almost yourself :)
<lovetruth> ok, thanks, brb! :)
<DarkSmoke> make kubuntu look like xp ? wtf is this guy saying
<DarkSmoke> lol
<BluesKaj> hiding linux from his windowsloving boss , maybe ?
<Bou1> no, making it less weird for it's "windows used to" family
<mobi-sheep> DarkSmoke: What do you mean? Just burn a disc, md5sum verification, run and install.
<lovetruth> have to wait few minutes till update manager finishes, then relogin :)
<genii> !knr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knr
<genii> Hm
<lovetruth> talking about me, Boul? :))
<lovetruth> ok, brb, thanks :)
<mobi-sheep> lovetruth: Making linux looks like XP?  I think they'll notice it right away after few minutes of usage.
<mobi-sheep> Embrace your family to accept and realize the truth -- "We're better off with linux"
<Bou1> if he can attract them to Linux this way, that's fine
<mobi-sheep> Oh he left. <_<
<Bou1> he'll be back
<avihayb> !kde3 |avihayb
<ubottu> avihayb, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> DarkSmoke: In that case, if your netbook don't have CD/DVD reader. Look for Ubuntu Jaunty boot.img.gz -- ZCAT the file to your USB and stick the usb in netbook.  It'll retrieve and install packages from the trusted servers.
<DarkSmoke> <BluesKaj> hiding linux from his windowsloving boss , maybe ?
<mobi-sheep> DarkSmoke: And when everything is done, you run "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" to get the rest.
<DarkSmoke> well i dunno . but he shouldt give this ideas to other people
<DarkSmoke> lol
<mobi-sheep> DarkSmoke: But I think you'll be prompted with tasksel automatically so you can scroll down and find "kubuntu-desktop" and toggle it on.  Run it.  That's it.
<DarkSmoke> too much complicat
<DarkSmoke> i found a better way
<DarkSmoke> using a program called unetbootin
<lovetruth> back, wrote down the 2 error messages which i get when i login the user vistar7
<lovetruth> and, after the error messages, it get's back to login screen
<BluesKaj> DarkSmoke, could be :)
<lovetruth> first, it appears a themed window (with blue title, etc, as i themed them in compiz)
<lovetruth> stating this:
<DarkSmoke> lovetruth
<lovetruth> The following installation problem was detected while trying to start KDE:
<DarkSmoke> we should kill you
<DarkSmoke> for hiding the beuty of linux
<DarkSmoke> 33249235305jf
<lovetruth> No write access to '/home/vistar7/.ICEauthority'
<DarkSmoke> brb purifing my gf's laptop from its evilnesss
<lovetruth> KDE is unable to start. (then OK button :) )
<lovetruth> :))
<lovetruth> DarkSmoke:  - have no option, my family members complained to me so much, that i had to do something :))
<lovetruth> ok, he's gone :)
<lovetruth> some of them even said that i have to choose between them and ubuntu :)))))))))
<lovetruth> that was persecution, like the papal inquisition, indeed :))
<lovetruth> ok... anyone any idea?...
<lovetruth> after i clicked OK,
<gjulian> lovetruth: Idea for what?
<gjulian> I'm a bit lost lol
<lovetruth> it appeared a grey window (not themed)
<lovetruth> stating:
<lovetruth> Could not start Ksmserver.
<lovetruth> Check your installation.
<lovetruth> (okay   button :) )
<lovetruth> here's a quite detailed description of the error messages...
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lovetruth> have to mention, though, that i have added the "vistar7" user to the admin group
<bazhang> lovetruth, please dont use one or two words and enter
<lovetruth> ok, sorry, did that only because i tryied to better describe the window error messages. sorry, i`ll use pastebin or things like that, thanks
<bazhang> lovetruth, for any thing over a line or two long (error messages) use paste.ubuntu.com
<lovetruth> ok, i`ll wait for ideas...
<BoumBoum> lol
<BoumBoum> papal inquisition
<BoumBoum> you have a harsh family
<gjulian> lovetruth: you writed that you had this error: No write access to '/home/vistar7/.ICEauthority'
<gjulian> ?
<lovetruth> yes
<lovetruth> i have, indeed, BoumBoum :))
<lovetruth> they got nervous because of my ubuntu, when they said that "to choose" thingie :))
<lovetruth> they were quite mad on me... :))
<gjulian> lovetruth: try this: sudo chmod 750 -R /home/vistar7
<makdaknife> lovetruth: try `sudo chown vistar7\: /home/vistar7/.ICEauthority
<makdaknife> gjulian: not the best approach... you're recursively messing with permissions of the users entire home directory
<BluesKaj> lovetruth, i don't like to pry , but are these family members parents , brothers & sisters or your children.
<BluesKaj> ?
<lovetruth> the one who told me that is something like the one that i`m gonna live with all of my life :">
<lovetruth> i mean, life partner :))
<gjulian> makdaknife: I think not. Probably, if a file is with wrong permissions, the entire vistar 7 dir can be also  with bad permissions.
<lovetruth> ok, tryied your command, gjulian
<lovetruth> brb relogin :)
<makdaknife> gjulian: that's a MASSIVE assumption to make
<lovetruth> i`ll tell you a result :)
<Bou1> lovetruth:
<makdaknife> gjulian: also you're changing mode not ownership
<lovetruth> yes, Bou1
<cole_> Could anyone help me get my buntu machine to authenticate to an ldap, ive tried everything :-/
<Bou1> just change permission on the .IceAuthority file
<BluesKaj> lovetruth, if they are your children then you must make them understand the coolness of linux and other family members like parents etc should understand the seurity of using linux vs windows
<Bou1> lovetruth: should be enough
<lovetruth> ok :)
<BluesKaj> security
<lovetruth> done that :)
<lovetruth> brb relogin :)
<aziz_> всем привет!!!
<Bou1> gjulian: I think makdaknife is right, changing the ownership on the single file is enough (according to forum topics i just saw)
<gjulian> makdaknife: I think you're right... maybe he should have tried first changing ownership
<Bou1> ^^
<Bou1> it seems the problem occured to many people.. it would be good to know why it happens..
<lovetruth> thanks, it works like charm :)
<lovetruth> now, just that compiz doesn't autostart anymore :)
<Bou1> lovetruth: next time, try to google the error message
<Bou1> i found lots of forum topics about it
<lovetruth> ok, that's what i usually do, just wanted to check in also this IRC channel :)
<lovetruth> even i checked the compiz autostart thingie, and didn't work
<lovetruth> i mean, it worked, but now it doesn't any more
<makdaknife> lovetruth: first thing to do is make sure that you own all of the files in your own home folder... you could do: chown -R vistar7\: ~/*
<Bou1> lovetruth: by the way "no write access" error generally means "permission problem"
<gjulian> lovetruth, a little thing to see if there was a ownership problem, post the output of ls -al /home/vistar7/.ICEauthority
<makdaknife> that means that you have appropriate ownership within your own home folder
<lovetruth> -rwxr-x--- 1 vistar7 vistar7 708 2009-08-26 23:38 /home/vistar7/.ICEauthority
<gjulian> Not a ownership problem :)
<Bou1> of course, since he just fixed it
<makdaknife> lovetruth: that looks okay... although I just have mine -rw-------
<lovetruth> but why doesn't start automatically compiz ?...
<makdaknife> lovetruth: possibly you have other ownership problems... see the command I posted above
<lovetruth> chown: cannot read directory `/home/vistar7/Desktop/New Folder/atlantis/build':Permission denied
<lovetruth> ah, sudo
<lovetruth> ok :)
<makdaknife> so you know that you already had one file that you didn't have permissionson
<lovetruth> and it's from compiz effects :))
<lovetruth> the atlantis :)
<lovetruth> so quite can be :)
<makdaknife> :-)
<lovetruth> ok, relogin :)
<lovetruth> i`ll inform you with the results, as i can see that the logging is published online :)
<lovetruth> heh, works like charm! :)
<lovetruth> thanks! :)
<lovetruth> God bless you! :)
<lovetruth> shalom
<makdaknife> np
<Authority> I have the cups package installed, but don't actually want to run the cupsd daemon.  I've used update-rc.d to remove the startup links and stopped the service, but package upgrades have a tendency to restart the service.  Is there a flag to stop the cups package from starting the cupsd daemon on upgrades?
<Abhi_> hello all
<Abhi_> how r u?
<Abhi_> i am a new kubuntu user
<Abhi_> its really good looking
<Abhi_> hi
<Abhi69> is there any web authoring tool for kubuntu?
<Abhi69> can any body answer?
<Abhi69> hello
<Abhi69> i am asking for web authoring tool for kubuntu
<Abhi69> anyone answer?
<Dragnslcr> You can use any text editor for HTML
<Abhi69> i want something like frontpage/dreamweaver
<Abhi69> is there any?
<Dragnslcr> !info komposer
<ubottu> Package komposer does not exist in jaunty
<Dragnslcr> Doh
<Dragnslcr> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 8417 kB, installed size 26120 kB
<Abhi69> komposer is freuently crashing in my kubuntu 9.04, & in ubuntu also
<Abhi69> it not working in my system
<Abhi69> any other solution?
<chuyzoz> hello, what do i need to do in order to get rhythmbox working in kde ?
<josias> You have already Amarok kde on why rhythmbox Amrok more is better
<chuyzoz> i have all my music on my external hardrive .. everytime i open amarok .. i need to import it
<chuyzoz> or well .. not import it but .. the songs just appear as a list
<chuyzoz> they are not separated by artist and album and for song length they all have 0:00
<josias> I see it does not read
<chuyzoz> its okay ... rhythmbox is workign for me now...
<chuyzoz> just one question , is there a way to remove unncessary packages, like packages that were installed but are no longer used or needed by a program?
<josias> yes
<chuyzoz> do you know the command?
<BluesKaj> chuyzoz, there's the 'remove orphaned packages' in kmenu apps/system
<BluesKaj> i use, sudo aptitude autoclean
<chuyzoz> perfect thank you
<DarkSmoke> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<DarkSmoke> !wicd-client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd-client
<DarkSmoke> :/
<DarkSmoke> what was it
<DarkSmoke> hmmmm....
<makdaknife> DarkSmoke: what are you looking for?
<soumendra> hi everyone, can anyone help me writing a bootloader which I can test without floppy? Please
<DarkSmoke> how to install wicd on kubuntu
<llutz> DarkSmoke: sudo apt-get install wicd
<DarkSmoke> yeh good boy
<DarkSmoke> and leave it running along side NetworkManager ?
<chuyzoz> you can't
<chuyzoz> be careful
<makdaknife> uff!
<chuyzoz> i tried this about 2 days ago .. i messed up severely
<LastViking> sudo apt-get install wicd...that will remove kubuntu network-manager and make things right...I was forced into using it after install Kubuntu 4.3
<chuyzoz> i uninstalled network manager , then tried to install wicd, but i was left without internet in the middle
<makdaknife> LastViking: is it anygood?
<chuyzoz> couldn't install wicd
<llutz> DarkSmoke: i doubt that  - Conflicts: network-manager
<DarkSmoke> OK
<LastViking> sudo apt-get remove network-manager and then sudo apt-get install wicd...
<makdaknife> hmmm that could be tricky if you're relying on wifi to do your apt-get ;-)
<makdaknife> i suppose you could do apt-get -d wicd first
<LastViking> I believe wicd is installable from Kubuntu CD
<josias>   I want a virtual keyboard on kubuntu
<makdaknife> ooooh just install wicd... its quite nice
<LastViking> Josias:  Type kvkbd in Krunner <Alt+F2> and you have a virtual keyboard in Kubuntu
<josias> thanks!
<josias> how to install xampp
<LastViking> josias:  just download and extract into folder...start XAMPP and you have ignitiion...
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<DarkSmoke> does linux support connecting to wireless on channel 13?
<DarkSmoke> cause i tried both with wicd and networkmanager and both dont list my router, but windows xp finds it
<DarkSmoke> but they do list the ones nearby on channel 6
<josias> which folder
<DarkSmoke> what do you mean which folder ?
<LastViking> DarkSmoke:  Add the following to /etc/modprobe.d/options... options cfg80211_regdom=
<DarkSmoke> and?
<LastViking> Sorry after ="EU"
<LastViking> After reboot....adds channels 12 and 13
<DarkSmoke> back
<DarkSmoke> can you tell me again cause idisconnected by mistake
<DarkSmoke> LastViking ?
<LastViking> DarkSmoke:  Add the following to /etc/modprobe.d/options... options cfg80211_regdom="EU" and reboot...should add channels 12 and 13
<DarkSmoke> i dont have the file options in modprobe.d , do i create it myself?
<LastViking> Yes
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> brb reboot
<LastViking> DarkSmoke:  Make sure you are looking at hidden files in your file manager.....options should be there...
<DarkSmoke> hey
<DarkSmoke> its still not showing my router
<DarkSmoke> :S
<jonah> hey guys, having a problem with my eee pc s101. everything is fine, and wifi works but only with wep hex or no security hotspots, passphrase hotspots just won't connect whatever i try... can anyone please help?
<BluesKaj> DarkSmoke, which router ? the wifi channel may be set  to default usually ch6 .
<DarkSmoke> yes i know but i setted it to channel 13
<BluesKaj> DarkSmoke, why ? I don't mean to be critical , I'm merely curious
<issca> Hi
<issca> which soft can update the Kubuntu?
<teemu> Afternoon.
<teemu> Hey I have a slight problem with KDE 4.3 on 9.04. The new network plasmoid or what ever it is called didn't show up in a new upgrade. What didn't I install?
<teemu> According to apt no packages are missing
<teemu> I
<teemu> oops
<teemu> On another computer the upgrade process frmo 4.2 to 4.3 went fine and I had the new network thingie sitting next to clock. It works flawlessly.
<teemu> On this another computer upgrade didn't intrduce this new network thingie for some reason
<teemu> So what should I use for connecting to wireless..
<makdaknife> teemu: you can either install knetworkmanager or wicd
<makdaknife> teemu: afaik the network manager plasmoid in 4.3 on kubuntu is not working properly
<teemu> knetworkmanager doesn't work in this computer. I mean it fails to connect when encryption is used
<makdaknife> teemu: I just installed wicd today... and it works a treat
<teemu> So what's the name of the.. plasmoid(?) in http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/screenshots/desktop.png that sits next to audio control?
<makdaknife> teemu: I think thats plasma-widget-network-manager which is currently not working properly afaik
<erik______> hi
<erik______> is anybody here ?
<makdaknife> yes
<spacelime> Hello! I'm just about to install Kubuntu..... I'm tempted to go for Karmic because i've heard jaunty has a few issues. I don't mind if something would crash on me occationaly as long as it doesn't corrupt my hard drive or anything. Anyone that has experience with both jaunty and karmic and could give me a couple of tips?
<spacelime> i've installed karmic to try before by the way... seemed to run smoothly for the couple of days i tried it.. but maybe there is some serious issue i'm not aware of yet...?
<makdaknife> spacelime: I haven't gone with karmic yet... but jaunty is pretty good and you can get kde4.3 with the backports
<spacelime> makdaknife: are you using kde 4.3 atm?
<makdaknife> spacelime: yes
<makdaknife> spacelime: the only issue I've had is with the networkmanager plasmoid
<spacelime> makdaknife: ok! i was thinking perhaps karmic play along better with 4.3 than jaunty but maybe it's not an issue?
<makdaknife> spacelime: easily gotten around using knetworkmanager or wicd
<spacelime> ok!
<makdaknife> spacelime: yeah its pretty rock solid...
<makdaknife> spacelime: you need to add backports to get the 4.3 stuff though
<spacelime> sounds good.... perhaps i should hold my horses and go for jaunty then =)
<makdaknife> spacelime: I'm always tempted to go bleeding edge... but I guess it depends on how comfortable you are with things breaking occassionally
<Byron_> Hello everyone. I can't seem to get my nVidia GeForce 7600GS to work. I get TTY instead of a GUI. I tried 180 and 96 for the nvidia drivers and still no luck. It continues to fail.
<makdaknife> spacelime: its not so long until karmic gets released... so its probably pretty stable
<spacelime> you think it will be all smooth upgrading to karmic when it reaches rc? i'm a little worried i will have to make a clean install of karmic in a few weeks and that would be a bit of a hazzle
<makdaknife> spacelime: I doubt you will have too many issues with an upgrade...
<spacelime> great..... another thing though... is those nasty ext4 bugs resovled yet?
<makdaknife> spacelime: but if you're confident and you've already dipped your toe in the karmic waters... maybe you should give it a try
<spacelime> i heard it could break the system not too long ago
<spacelime> makdaknife: hehe.... yes i'm sure tempted to follow the way of the koala
<makdaknife> spacelime: that's part of the reason I haven't switched up to karmic yet... but I haven't been following the news too closely for a couple of weeks
<spacelime> makdaknife: right.... I guess i'll be diligent with the backups
<Byron_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<makdaknife> spacelime: always a good plan
<spacelime> i'm actually struggling to recover some very important files right now because SBackup messed up.... dangerous application
<spacelime> makdaknife: have you tried LuckyBackup?
<spacelime> makdaknife: or you do it by hand?
<makdaknife> spacelime: I use rdiff-backup and I use backupninja to help with the conf
<makdaknife> spacelime: I backup to central fileserver that is mirror raided with a TB of storage space
<spacelime> makdaknife: allright! i will check that out
<makdaknife> spacelime: admittedly I haven't ever had anything too serious go wrong, so I don't test recovery that often... but I do check that its been running
<makdaknife> spacelime: good luck...
<makdaknife> spacelime: I have to go afk for a bit
<spacelime> thanks for the help, see you!
<Byron_> How do I find out if I have what it takes to run Compiz+
<Byron_> *compiz?
<Byron_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<MTGap_> Where can I change the status icons for kopete. I tried changing the icons under status in my icon theme but they aren't changing.
<Daro> hej I am using kubuntu 9.04 with pulse audio...I can record adio via audacity without problems...but when I wanna call a friend via skype my mic is not working...although sype in and skype out are set to pulse...any ideas?
<virtual> im first time ubuntu user
<sugiana> hello
<sugiana> I use kubuntu hardy and already connected to internet with kppp
<sugiana> apt-get update running without any problem
<sugiana> but konqueror can not  connect to any url
<sugiana> konqueror didn't try to connect
<sugiana> any one know this problem ?
<muskaotik> can someone tell me how close cairo-dock when i leave my session ?
<sugiana> cairo-dock ?
<muskaotik> yes its a bar like macOS
<sugiana> wow
<muskaotik> i'm on X server on ubuntu
<muskaotik> i don't know how to close application when i shutdown my computer
<sugiana> apt-cache search cairo dock, there is no cairo dock in repo
<sugiana> i use hardy
<muskaotik> http://www.cairo-dock.org/mc_album.php?a=3
<muskaotik> i have cairo dock in package with Kubuntu 9.04
<sugiana> this is my new hardy installation, konqueror can not load any url
<sugiana> apt-get install firefox still in progress
<MTGap_> can you do ping www.google.com
<MTGap_> in terminal
<sugiana> yes i can
<sugiana> i use kppp
<muskaotik> i have the same problem yesterday ... reboot and its ok for me ^^
<muskaotik> but not with konqueror, with firefox
<sugiana> :)
<muskaotik> bye all :)
<sugiana> ok, konqueror just for filemanager ..
<sugiana> looks konqueror didn't try to establish connection
<sugiana> but sftp load very well
<jeerum> Hi
<jeerum> i need help, my software manager give error
<jeerum> and i cant install anything
<sugiana> apt-get update first
<jeerum> ok i try
<jeerum> thanks
<jeerum> jeerum@jeerum-desktop:~$ apt-get update first
<jeerum> E: The update command takes no arguments
<jeerum> sorry my bad
<sugiana> just "apt-get update"
<jeerum> sudo jeerum@jeerum-desktop:~$ apt-get update first
<jeerum> E: The update command takes no arguments
<jeerum> same
<marc_> hi,  i can't download any album covers in amarok2 ( kubuntu 9.04), could you help ?
<sugiana> without "first", please :)
<jeerum> yes
<jeerum> i get E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<sugiana> follow that instruction, apt-get -f install
<jeerum> yes thanks
<jeerum> and i must put first sudo
<jeerum> now its do something :)
<jeerum> first time i try without sudo
<sugiana> i see ..
<jeerum> thanks now is fine :)
<sugiana> ok
<dezk> HELLO IM FROM MEXICO CITY
<MTGap_>  Where can I change the status icons for kopete. I tried changing the icons under status in my icon theme but they aren't changing.
<jeerum> what i need to get youtube work
<Dragnslcr> !info flashplugin-installer | jeerum
<ubottu> jeerum: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<jeerum> i try thanks
<jeerum> dont get it :)
<jeerum> i use konquero
<jeerum> uh
<sugiana> konqueror problem with http
<sugiana> but works with sftp
<jeerum> ok i install FF maybe less problems :)
<jeerum> is there any chrome browser for kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> There's a Linux version of Chrome, but I don't think it's in the repositories
<sugiana> chrome just for windows
<MTGap_> there's one on launchpad
<sugiana> already for linux ?
<MTGap_> there's probably about 20+ tutorials for installing it just google it
<jeerum> :) allways i get this "Google it"
<bdgraue> there is a native version for linux on launchpad, no need to work around for the win chrome version
<jeerum> if you know then isvery hard give some more info?
<MTGap_> chrome owns, once its out of development firefox is being completely removed
<bdgraue> https://launchpad.net/chromium-project
<bdgraue> https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<jeerum> i love chrome
<jeerum> thanks man
<MTGap_> can anyone help me:  Where can I change the status icons for kopete. I tried changing the icons under status in my icon theme but they aren't changing.
<MTGap_> does anyone even use kopete?
<sugiana> url https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<sugiana> i use kopete
<jeerum> uh
<jeerum> ff flash works
<jeerum> but laging
<jeerum> is there some fix?
<MTGap_> sugiana: where are the status icons at?
<MTGap_> they look awful I think
<sugiana> sorry, i know about status icons from you
<jeerum> ?
<sugiana> there is no status icon in kopete, kubuntu 8.04
<jeerum> ok
<jeerum> i have 9.04
<jeerum> :)
<jeerum> and now its no lag but picture is poor
<jeerum> and audio is out of sync
<jeerum> to many must set before something is working correct
<jeerum> some good irc client?
<martin____> hi everyone. suddenly  my kubuntu 9.04 does not recognizes any USB Drives.
<nicnic> hello.
<afeijo> in windows I had DVD Shrink to copy a original DVD, I need to duplicate one in my current kubuntu 9, how can I do that?
<llutz> afeijo: try k9copy
<afeijo> llutz: I will, thanks
<senorpedro> hola
<senorpedro> what is a good audio player for kde with last.fm support ?
<senorpedro> except amarok of course
<senorpedro> i need somethink qt4, gtk2 only if no gnome-bindings
<adelie42> Is there a channel for kubuntu users running the andLinux kernel?
<jon_> I need help with Amarok2 not playing back
<sebbar> hi, what video-chat options do I have on kubuntu? looking for something to replace skype...
<bdgraue> sebbar: maybe http://www.qutecom.org/
<heerokenshin> que chow
<bdgraue> https://launchpad.net/~cavedon/+archive/qutecom
<sebbar> bdgraue: oh wow didn't know wengophone resurrected... had been using it for a while, then suddently stopped working with no explanation from the devs or france telecom whatsoever... wasn't particularly nice
<sebbar> but will give this qutecom a try
<bdgraue> :)
<sebbar> intresting that arcor.de is sponsoring it...
<bdgraue> sebbar: my wengoaccount is suspended, nont know why, did not test qutecom with any other sip
<bdgraue> s/nont/dont
<Mamarok> bdgraue: I doubt this will go very far, RC1 to 3 had regukar uodates, and nothing since RC3 in december last year, also it is a one-man project
<Mamarok> looks like another orphaned application
<bdgraue> there is http://ekiga.org/ but its gtk, isnt it?
<heerokenshin> hey im noobie in this, any help or intro?
<bdgraue> and pidgin supports google video chat sebbar
<sebbar> bdgrau: on linux, really? cool!
<bdgraue> sebbar: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<bdgraue> Voice and video support is only built on Jaunty (9.04) and up.
<sebbar> sounds really cool tnx
<bdgraue> but also no cool qt/kde app
<bdgraue> :(
<smogattack> do you guys like korganizer or sunbird more?
<quaver47> hi
<quaver47> hi
<smogattack> in korganzizer, how do I change to time from 13:00 to 1:00? the format.
<xsebsx> how can i go about installing opera from the konsole?
<xsebsx> when i sudo apt-get opera-browser it says invalid operation
<llutz> apt-get install package
<xsebsx> but thats what im saying
<xsebsx> opera and opera browser dont show up
<sugiana> apt-get *install* package
#kubuntu 2009-08-28
<keith> Is there a reason that my secondary hard drive doesn't show up in the kicker menu?
<juan_> damn!
<juan_> how can i go to another channel!
<juan_> m lost, there are too many years since i login to this irc
<MTGap_> why is it in kopete that my avatar (an image with a transparent background) has a black background and the quality is reduced a lot
<sugiana> may be kopete convert your image to jpg
<MTGap_> well any way to make it not lol
<MTGap_> other people's avatars don't look that bad
<MTGap_> hmm in .kde/share/apps/kopete/avatars/User/ I can see my avatar and they are all pngs and are in the original quality
<MTGap_> oh wait I found the jpg.. lol it's awful looking I'll replace it and see what happen
<MTGap_> nice it still looks like crap
<MTGap_> kopete handles avatars like crap
<avihayb> anyone happen to know if there is an intel graphics channle here in freenode?
<Guest68423> hello to all
<BluesKaj> hey
<Guest68423> how are you
<Guest68423> how is your day blue
<harjot> does going on standby work more than once as mine does not display thee screen on the secind time
<harjot> and i have this problem  with windoze xp
<harjot> on my dualboot laptop
<harjot> but when it was originally vista it was finw
<harjot> e
<Riobe> Hello, I've been messing around with what I think is a common problem. Has anyone gotten audio to work with flash in kubunutu 9.04?
<avihayb> Riobe: yes, I have, it just worked out of the box, useing the adobe/macromedia version
<Riobe> avihayb: That's odd. It won't work for me. I've done "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"  and "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and neither helped.
<mudjhahidinxp> hellow
<mudjhahidinxp> #samarinda
<mudjhahidinxp> samarinda
<mudjhahidinxp> test test
<mostafa> I can't install my VGA Driver can anyone help me plz?
<liz> hello, I have no sound playback and I'm using hardy, anyone help?
<nikitis> I need help with XSane.  I scanned a picture, and it was like 400 MB's but then i went to scan another picture, and it's done in like 2 seconds, with nothing in the preview.  The resolution is saying 0x0x24, but i can't seem to change it.  I don't know how it got there
<Bookman> Will Kubuntu recognize my wireless card as easily as Ubuntu does?
<maco> Bookman: should, yes
<maco> the graphical stuff is all thats different. kernel's the same
<Bookman> I'm using the B43 wireless driver
<Bookman> I guess I'll give it a shot and see
<hackerx> kubuntu is the best!
<hackerx> lots of fun
<Bookman> Let's see what happens.  I'll check back in.
<Riobe> Hello, does anyone know how to get audio working with Flash in kubuntu 9.04?
<Riobe> I've tried multiple solutions now and nothing seems to be doing it.
<Riobe> I have adobe-flashplugin installed.
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to connect to my wireless router like I do in Ubuntu.  I go to Network Settings and then try to type in my Wireless WEP code and then press ok.  I go back to that same screen and my code is gone.  It never seems to take it.
<dwidmann_> Riobe: It might help others help you if you specify what browser(s) you're having the problem with. I've been using Opera 10 b2 and I have the opposite problem (flash audio works but video doesn't)
<Riobe> dwidmann_: That is quite odd... o.O I'm using Firefox and seeing the issue.
<Riobe> Firefox 3.0.13 to be exact.
<Bookman> Anyone with any idea how to solve the wireless issue?  I'm pretty sure this is why I didn't go any further with Kubuntu last time I tried it :(
<dwidmann_> If I do recall correctly, pulseaudio related stuff can cause some trouble with regards to firefox+flash, Riobe
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Bookman this may help
<Bookman> bazhang: but it works in Ubuntu with no issues.  Just not in Kubuntu.
<dwidmann_> Bookman: you could probably use gnome's network manager app without issue
<Riobe> dwidmann_: I don't know that I can play audio at all, which makes me think I might not have an audio driver or something.
<Riobe> I just downloaded an mp3 and tried to play it with amarok which refuses to load it or try to play it.
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: do you have libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<Riobe_> No idea.
<Riobe_> I'll check it out.
<Riobe_> Nope
<dwidmann_> You might want to install that if you want to play mp3's with amarok
<Bookman> dwidmann_:  maybe.  I just thought it would be easier that's all.  With whatever is provided with Kubuntu
<ubuntu> how is channel brazilian, please!!
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dwidmann_> Bookman: wouldn't count on that one ...
<Bookman> dwidmann_:  Got you.  I will stick with Ubuntu then.
<dwidmann_> Bookman: you could still use kubuntu with gnome's networkm manager app... no need to abandon the desktop for one deficiency
<Riobe_> My audio playback device always fails. Does that mean I need a driver?
<Riobe_> I'm not sure how to search for Linux drivers.
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: if there's a driver available for your sound, there's a 95+% chance that you already have it.
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: to see what driver it's trying to use, open a terminal and type in "lspci | grep snd"
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Then I have no idea what's wrong. I haven't heard my pc make any audio except the sounds the OS makes during login and logout since I started using kubuntu.
<dwidmann_> wait
<dwidmann_> wrong one
<dwidmann_> lsmod | grep snd
<Riobe_> I get the message that my audio playback device failed.
<dwidmann_> I've seen that before, and I forget the remedy ... it used to happen to me.
<Riobe_> There's quite a few lines of output from that command.
<Riobe_> Top one is snd_hda_intel
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: go into systemsettings -> multimedia and try rearranging things, so that your "analog sound device" or whatnot is on top.
<Riobe_> It is.
<Riobe_> It "falls back" on pulse audio.
<dwidmann_> on top in all categories?
<Riobe_> *nods*
<Riobe_> It's just failing.
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: pull up a terminal and type in "kde4-config --version"
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Qt: 3.3.8b | KDE: 3.5.10 | kde-config: 1.0
<Bookman> dwidmann_:  Is this a known deficiency that is being worked on?
<user1_> hi, which msn messenger app on linux supports voice chating?
<Riobe_> I have kubuntu 9.04...I kind of just assumed that would come with KDE 4 which I thought was the latest.
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: which version of kde4 do you have is what I was trying to get at
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: upgrading may help ... 4.3.0 is the latest
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Judging from that...none. Looks like I'm still in 3.
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: I doubt this, I've only seen this problem with kde4
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: But the output said KDE: 3.5.10
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Wouldn't that mean I'm using KDE 3?
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: that struck me as odd also
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: here are the instructions for getting kde 4.3 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: the reason it struck me as really, really weird is that you ran "kde4-config ......" ... which is named such because it's for kde4
<Riobe_> Ah, I didn't type the 4
<Riobe_> Bah
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Ok, I'm on 4.2.2
<dwidmann_> I thought as much! ... without the 4 you're running the kde3 version
<user1_> hi, which msn messenger app on linux supports voice chating?
<dwidmann_> user1_: have you tried Kopete? failing that have you tried pidgin? amsn?
<user1_> amsn
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Is there a chance that upgrading from 4.2.2 to 4.3 will handle my audio playback problem?
<dwidmann_> user1_: those are the places I would look first
<user1_> k
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: there's a chance ... and if it doesn't, kde 4.3.0 is a nice upgrade anyway, worth the time.
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Ok, thanks. ^^
<Guest34183> I need a bit of help
<Guest34183> My Amarok won't recognize mp3 files
<Riobe_> Guest34183: I *think* you'll need the libxine1-ffmpeg library to do that.
<Guest34183> I got it
<Riobe_> Then beyond that I have no clue.
<dwidmann_> "won't recognize" or "won't play"?
<Guest34183> It'll play wma
<Guest34183> but not mp3
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: Thanks for answering so many questions. I went to the page that has instructions about KDE 4 and it has some deb command I haven't seen before and doesn't work in bash. I tried to do sudo apt-get install deb, and that didn't help.
<dwidmann_> what command is it Riobe_?
<Riobe_> dwidmann_: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<dwidmann_> deb = debian package format
<dwidmann_> Riobe_: if you append that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then run "sudo apt-get update", you'll have added that repository
<Bookman> I must just be missing something in connecting to my wireless router here.  It recognizes my wireless card and that is usually 90% of the battle.
<dwidmann_> Bookman:  the kde network manager appet might have been upgraded for 4.3, with any luck.
<will> Could somone help me with the resolution change in KDE4 that causes a crash back to the KDM on a 950GMA chipset?
<Bookman> dwidmann_:  I would hope so.  It seems to be a pretty big show stopper.
<Bookman> It's a pity as it looks like an interesting interface to try out.
<s73v3r> I have a slight Kubuntu/KDE4.3 problem
<s73v3r> I have 2 monitors, and the menu bar and all fullscreened apps (VLC, etc) always fullscreen themselves on the left monitor, when I would like them to do that on the right monitor. Is there an easy way to select the default monitor?
<s73v3r> Both monitors are plugged into an nVidia card. I was able to have it configured this way on 9.04, and the recent dist-upgrade broke it.
<Riobe_> Linux makes me feel like a newb. :P I can't figure out how to install KDE 4.3
<Riobe_> The directions just led me in a loop.
<Riobe_> At http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3 it says that you can install 4.3 from Kubuntu Backports PPA , which I don't know how to use, and then just includes a source without an explanation. @.@
<webbb> can someone please help im trying to install kxdocker but i am having some problems  installing it from the repo
<s73v3r> You should add the site there to your apt sources.list, and add the key. then, just do an apt-get dist-upgrade, and it should install KDE4.3 for you
<lynndarcy> ？
<Riobe_> s73v3r: I did the first step. I didn't add any key or know about apt-get dist-upgrade (not sure what that does), but I'll give that a try. There was a link about a key on that page.
<Riobe_> Thank you.
<will> Does the KDE4.3 have a performance improvement for Intel chipsets?
<s73v3r> anybody know how to set the default monitor in a dual monitor setup in KDE4.3?
<Bookman> Ok, I give....it just will not work.  I tried with some iwconfig command line stuff and still it will not connect.  I really hope future versions will solve this major issue.
<joshua__> "Your desktop does not appear to support transparent windows"
<joshua__> What can I do about that?
<thumper> has anyone else had kontact start crashing on them recently?
<thumper> started yesterday I think
<thumper> been regular today
<thumper> upgrading to kde 4.3 from the kubuntu/backports ppa hasn't fixed it
<Byron> I'm on an Acer Aspire One. I removed the stock OS to put in 2 versions of Linux on it. I have now made a 3rd partition for Windows XP (formatted as NTFS). When I put in the CD, it says that it does not find a hard drive. Any way to work around this?
<jussi01> Byron: I think you need to format the partition as ntfs before itll recognise it. However, you will likely get better answers in #windows
<simi> can someone please list the default groups for the default user? i have to add myself to them because i accidentaly lost them
<Byron> jussi01: It is formatted as NTFS right now. I also asked in ##windows and got no response thusfar.
<jussi01> Byron: ##windows is the correct place to ask, its offtopic for this channel.
<simi> just someone can please paste the  output from "groups user-id" please
<Byron> jussi01: I know, I thought that maybe someone here is also double/triple-booting and might know a fix for it.
<simi> Byron: what is your problem?
<Byron> I'm trying to install XP onto a partition on my HDD for this netbook and being told "No hard drive found"
<RohanK_2> hi ppl. Is KDE now fixed for older GFX. I installed 8.10 few months back but it was laggin sometimes. is 9.04 workin better
<simi> Byron: i have no ideea , but recently i had some partition problems and i solved them using testdisk application
<simi> Byron: try in #ubuntu i think that are more users there
<RohanK_2> but I m askin fur Kubuntu probs
<Byron> I can't even get upgrades or install anything right now :(
<Byron> Going to reboot
<RohanK_2> sorry my bad I didnt see byron :(
<simi> RohanK_2: do you mean graphic performance?
<RohanK_2> yes
<RohanK_2> last time they told me wait for 9.04
<simi> then use 8.10
<RohanK_2> huh :O
<RohanK_2> then probs will be solved with occasional lags
<simi> in 9.04 is a new Xorg and the drivers for this xorg ar not so good
<RohanK_2> perhaps I should upgrade Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.04 insted of Kubuntu 9.04
<RohanK_2> thanks nyways
<gustavo> Hay alguien aqui?¿??
<gustavo> NECESITO AYUDA
<anonymus> khui
<DarkSmoke> hello guys
<DarkSmoke> someone can tell me how to connect a wireless key on linux ?
<DarkSmoke> i got one from the company GO mobile from my country (malta) and i discovered its a bandluxe c270
<DarkSmoke> somebody has any idea how can i get it to work on kubuntu ?
<DarkSmoke> anyone alive here ?
<Benjamin_> nope
<DarkSmoke> :@
<DarkSmoke> i need help
<DarkSmoke> is it posisble no one knows how to connect an internet key on kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> :/
<Benjamin_> an internet key?
<Benji_irc> DarkSmoke: google returns a few things that look interesting, but nothing I know anything about. If you can't find help here, you could try the forums.
<maziah> ola, can someone recommend a fantastic proxy for kubuntu ? my school has blocked dns
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> is it possible to open two folders, each in one pane, with dolphin?
<noaXess> if i open dolphin it will be nice, if two diffrent folders are opened, each one in his pane, left - rigth
<xsebsx_> i have got this second home icon on my desktop on xfce, i have both xfce and gnome aside from kde, and when i click on it a text file opens reading [Desktop Entry] Encoding=UTF-8 Name=Home GenericName=Personal Files URL[$e]=$HOME Icon=user-home Type=Link X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase-runtime
<konrad_> Is there a simple way to extract files from an rpm-archive on Kubuntu?
<llutz> konrad_: it's easy, using mc when rpm ist already installed
<konrad_> llutz: Really? Didn't know that. How simple life can be sometimes. Tnx a lot!
<llutz> konrad_: just opens rpm like a folder
<echoalpha5> Ahoj
<echoalpha5> anyone alive?
<fachher> Hello everybody
<fachher> I am new to Ubuntu
<makdaknife> hi facher
<fachher> hi makdaknife
<fachher> Can anybody tell how to install Google Earth
<g_giulio> hi
<g_giulio> some 1 onl?
<g_giulio> hi
<g_giulio> some 1 can help me with a wireless?alice?Thanks
<makdaknife> what is the problem?
<g_giulio> i've insert all the parameter but it does'nt work...
<g_giulio> like  SSID and WPA...
<makdaknife> where are you inserting the parameters?
<g_giulio> the bottom on  the pc doesn't flush... but i've read that it's not a problem...
<g_giulio> in the  Edit network connection
<makdaknife> I'm not sure where you are doing this... there are a number of different network managers available
<g_giulio> sorry:Sistem Setting> network managiamentnt>Edit network connection
<makdaknife> ah... okay
<gjulian> g_giulio: Are you in the wifi range, right?
<g_giulio> my is in italian...i'hope the translation is ok...
<makdaknife> I find that for wifi it is easier to use something like knetworkmanager or wicd
<g_giulio> yes 15 cm to the router...
<g_giulio> sorry makdaknife: are 2 application that are you tell me?
<gjulian> g_giulio: In KPackageKit I find two applications that can be helpful
<g_giulio> ok i'm doing to get knetworkmanager..
<makdaknife> g_giulio: yes...
<gjulian> !info plasma-widget-wifi
<ubottu> plasma-widget-wifi (source: plasma-widget-wifi): A Plasma widget that displays WiFi connection strength. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 332 kB
<gjulian> ops, forget that, that wasn't the package...
<gjulian> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<g_giulio> ok all apt-get ....wifi radar and plasmoidwifi and plasma wifiradar...
<g_giulio> now i'm trying to configure better...
<gjulian> g_giulio: Well, the plasma-widget is only a plasmoid to display info, so it's not neccesary...
<g_giulio> ok gjulian but they are so beautifull..
<gjulian> lol
<g_giulio> OK!!!!
<g_giulio> all wors!!!
<keith> Is there a way to get the calendar in contact to not automatically add me as an attendee to events?
<keith> kontact*
<g_giulio> i don't know whow i've made but i've done...
<g_giulio_> mmm.it's jumping...
<im> guys i have ati radeon 9100 igp and no 3D support anyone help???
<leafw> an idea for expanding the "Recent documents" of Ubuntu: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21216/
<g_giulio_> it's the same of my radeon...
<g_giulio_> that's the problem?
<g_giulio_> im:that's the problem?
<im> yep old driver
<g_giulio_> that's your distro?
<im> kubuntu
<g_giulio_> that wind of...release...
<im> ur suggession?
<g_giulio_> that realase do you use...
<im> so back on ubuntu?
<im> 9.04
<g_giulio_> no no no whait:becouse if you have the last all a lot off old ATI
<g_giulio_> are supported...
<g_giulio_> ok like mine...
<im> so what should i do?
<g_giulio_> and wich is the proble?are you sure that it doesn't work?why?
<g_giulio_> tlet me check:3 minutes...
<im> k
<im> i ll try sth
<g_giulio_> im:laptop?
<im> yep
<g_giulio_> k
<g_giulio_> im:ok
<g_giulio_> are you ready?
<g_giulio_> im: 'r 'u on?
<im> yes and trying sth
<im> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<g_giulio_> so... open a shell
<im> k
<g_giulio_> an do :    grep|glxgears
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Whats the kubuntu addon that allows you to "draw" on your desktop (for highlighting area's and such)
<im> why my kde crash regularly :S
<[-Haza-]> I had it installed once and can't remember how i did it
<g_giulio_> what succes?
<im> yeah
<im> i can see
<im> but not so good
<im> i can see behind de screen
<im> :S
<g_giulio_> the gears go regularry?
<im> yep
<im> but i can see behind them
<jussi01> !enter | im
<ubottu> im: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<g_giulio_> ok if they go regularry you have the acceleretor
<im> sorry... i ll take s sc
<g_giulio_> im: what do you mean :i can see  behind?have you the x ray?
<g_giulio_> :-)
<im> wait i cant explain :)
<g_giulio_> k
<jussi01> [-Haza-]: compiz. dont think kwin has that effect yet
<slhk> [-Haza-]: right click on a window title bar and choose 'configure window behavior' in 'desktop effects' -> 'all effects' tab look for 'mouse mark'
<im> ok g_giulio_ fglrx flashing
<[-Haza-]> slhk: Cheers! Just found it. Hit apply and my desktop has gone nuts
<im> not fglrx  lol grep|glxgears
<[-Haza-]> Is there a way to refresh the desktop without logging out? It looks like it may have crashed or something
<[-Haza-]> even though i still have the irc client open
<im> i wish i know :P
<g_giulio_> grep|glxgears it's only a tentative to see your status...so the gear flashing ???
<im> ok no gears work fine
<im> but windows flashing
<g_giulio_> ahhhhhhhhhh....
<im> window
<g_giulio_> ok!!!!
<im> i can see behind the window
<g_giulio_> let me explane:
<im> sorry for bad english :)
<g_giulio_> my is no better than yours...
<im> caz of vesa ?
<g_giulio_> ???
<g_giulio_> i think that it's no a problem about acceleration(if it was so you can not see the gear go around...)
<im> i find driver released in 2006 so dont work with jaunty
<g_giulio_> but you have made some mistake about your vga configuration!!!!
<g_giulio_> your acceleration ati it's ok!!!!
<im> k do u offer sth?
<g_giulio_> sth
<g_giulio_> sth??
<im> something
<g_giulio_> yes i'm trying...
<g_giulio_> so y've to reconfigureyour vga script...
<im> how?
<im> hi again
<g_giulio_> so i've never change on your hands,i've suppouse if you don't know...
<im> i dont know how can i change
<g_giulio_> so YOU've never change on your hands,i've suppouse if you don't know...
<im> k :D
<g_giulio_> OK
<g_giulio_> 3 minutes and i try to find mine where it is...
<im> k i ll be here
<g_giulio_> whic is your laptop?
<im> asus m600
<g_giulio_> bucouse some part are the same,about the ATI ,
<g_giulio_> ok
<g_giulio_> only ATI
<im> yep
<g_giulio_> im: in pm is't better it long..
<theadmin> Are there any Linux remote-pc-control systems that are easy to use? Something like teamviewer or crossloop? But also possible to use on windows... so that i can connect to my windows comp from my Kubuntu box
<wers> hmm. what color settings do i change so inactive windows with the qt curve theme have the same color as the kwin window border? :)
 * agb67 is away: Per ora assente
<romaric> k
<ugur> hi all i am usin ubuntu netbook remix on an msi wind u100 and traceroute and ping dont work with ethernet card
<ugur> ifconfig and route seems correct and i can download from internet but ping doesn't work any ideas?
<ugur> ubuntu channel did not answer so i am writing here
<oldude67> i just installed some splash screens threw system setting appearances and i was wondering why they didnt show up under the list.where did it download them too, and how do i use them?
<oldude67> sorry im running karmic.
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> is it only me, or jaunty's performance (under kde4) when large amounts of data are being copied to and fro an USB drive - is dismal?
<rysiek|pl> got a dual core CPU, got a gig of RAM, but every single time I plug-in an USB drive and start copying large (>1GiB) amounts of data in either direction
<rysiek|pl> the performance of the whole system almost grinds to a halt
<rysiek|pl> this does not happen on hardy/kde3 nor jaunty/gnome
<rysiek|pl> any hints on that?
<mUrshEd> hello
<mUrshEd> any1 there?
<mUrshEd> any1 there?
<genii> mUrshEd: Contrary to appearances, many are here
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mUrshEd> kubuntu didnt work eth0
<mUrshEd> i push my IP
<mUrshEd> but disnt work
<mUrshEd> i mean i'm not connect internet
<mUrshEd> all r good
<mUrshEd> canonical give me a KIBUNTU cd
<mUrshEd> 8.10
<mUrshEd> genii
<genii> mUrshEd: So command: ifconfig               shows there is an eth0 device then, but command:  sudo dhclient eth0                  doesn't gain an IP?
<mUrshEd> ok i not it.
<mUrshEd> then
<mUrshEd> geni
<mUrshEd> genii r u busy bro?
<mUrshEd> brb
<genii> Apologies, I am at work and they require me
<ubuntu> ytryrty
<ubuntu> 546
<ubuntu> fdjfvb
<ubuntu> hgiik
<_cbo_> hi! I can't install latest kde4.3, after adding repository in /etc/apt/sources.list i get the error ' BADSIG 2836CB0A8AC93F7A'
<ubuntu> fuck of my lilte baby and good buy
<_cbo_> i've tried removing and adding again the signature but it doesn't work
<genii> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> _cbo_: Usually this means adding the gpg key of the repository
<greyhat> i have a laptop but no access points
<greyhat> i have another laptop
<greyhat> can i create a wifi network?
<_cbo_> genii: that's what i've done and it says OK but...
<genii> greyhat: Yes, just use an IP on each in same net segment, etc and they should be able to ping and see each other
<greyhat> but how do they connect?
<greyhat> i want wifi working, i want the internet to work over the wifi
<genii> greyhat:No wireless access point to internet means no internet working over wifi unless you have a wired connection on at least one of them that is hooked up and working, then share that to the other over the wifi
<genii> Bah. Work lag.
<ritztech> whats a good way to make Compiz faster
<genii> ritztech: KDE4 already has a builtin compositing manager, using Compiz with it can cause many issues. If you want Compiz specific tips though, they may know in ##compiz-fusion
<ritztech> showing know one in there #compiz-fusion
<genii> ritztech: Looks like they reverted the name back to just #compiz again
<judgen> How do i make qtconfig work on all apps i run not just some.
<lyhana8> hi, I installed poedit this morning and the GUI isn't the same under my KDE4 (9.04) env and my brother ubuntu (9.04)
<lyhana8> did anyone notice that some menu/icons were missing ?
<malic> how stable is kde 4.3?
<maco> stable in the doesnt-crash sense
<shadeslayer> malic: very stable
<shadeslayer> malic: everyone has their version of stable
<maco> still slightly buggy in the pane-resizes-funny sense (but that was true of 4.2 too)
<lyhana8> I wouldn't says it's 'very' stable
<maco> *panel
<malic> and what about the programs? is kile running?
<shadeslayer> lyhana8: i would say Karmic Koala alpha 4 is stable for me,so everyone hsa their opinions
<shadeslayer> *has
<lyhana8> shadeslayer: an installation 2 week old that crash/freeze twice a day ins't stable IMO
<malic> stable means that there are no hang ups.. in my sense. :) otherwise i cant work with it
<lyhana8> shadeslayer: could you check if poedit had a correct GUI on your pc ?
<jtheuer> for me, karmic just doesn't shutdown, it always hangs. surprisingly, hibernate works well, so no real problem here ;-)
<lyhana8> by correct I mean all menu/icons like there : http://wiki.lxde.org/en/images/8/88/Poedit-mainscreen-explanations.png shadeslayer
<malic> do all programs of kde 4.2 run under kde 4.3?
<gjulian> malic: Yes. At least they should.
<malic> okay
<judgen> jtheuer, same problem here.. shutdown and reboot does not work here.
<lyhana8> does someone could check that 'poedit' is the same under kde as in this screenshot : http://wiki.lxde.org/en/images/8/88/Poedit-mainscreen-explanations.png
<lyhana8> it's a little apps to translate progams, not a big deal
<shadeslayer> lyhana8: poedit?
<lyhana8> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> lyhana8: and no it does not crash every 2 days.... :P
<shadeslayer> lyhana8: apt is installing upgrades.... ill tell you in 30 mins or so ;)
<lyhana8> shadeslayer: I was talking about my kubuntu
<lyhana8> thanks
<lyhana8> look waht I got : http://imagebin.ca/view/oyXDnN3Z.html
<lyhana8> what I should have : http://wiki.lxde.org/en/images/8/88/Poedit-mainscreen-explanations.png
<gjulian> lyhana8: Maybe you've installed the wrong poedit, it doesn't seems to be a translation program
<gjulian> lyhana8: try to download poedit from its page
<shadeslayer> um...
<lyhana8> gjulian: an editor for gettext catalog which serve to translate project
<shadeslayer> irssi just went beserk
<shadeslayer> brb
<BluesKaj> howdy
<KelloggsFrosties> anybody in here using kmail and kleopatra who can tell me why i can't add keys from server via kleopatra. it just seems to hang.
<Pavel_> Do I need to run Wine to run soulseek in Kubuntu?
<mos> превед
<genii> !ru | mos
<ubottu> mos: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mieeman> hello, how do install vnc server?
<genii> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-4 (jaunty), package size 722 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<mieeman> ok, will try
<mieeman> tnx
<lesshaste> any kile users?
<aaaa> hi
<aaaa> my x crashs any body help
<pulaski> Hello,  I just performed sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and received the output as listed on http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/260987/.  #wine is a private channel so I am unable to aski about this error.  I am able to ping the repository at 81.171.111.18 as it shows on the pastbook but this repository seems unavailable.  Has this happend to anyone lately or perhaps can anyone offer any suggestions?
<kaddi> pulaski: the official channel for wine is #wine-hq
<kaddi> pulaski: haven't checked your paste though ;)
<pulaski> kaddi:  Thanks for responding
<mieeman> i just install tightvncserver
<mieeman> how can i start it?
<pulaski> kaddi: The channel mode at #wine-hq is secret do you know of another approach I could take?
<kaddi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kaddi> I'm sorry, my memory is getting fuzzy :( #wine-hq was wrong, #winehq is the correct link
<pulaski> kaddi:  thanks
<genii> mieeman: If you installed tightvncserver, then it auto-started itself already. It has an /etc/init.d entry
<genii> Wait, package file list shows not. Hang on
<genii> mieeman: There is an older but still relevent guide here you can use: http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/
<kubuntu2> can someone help as to why my cd burner isn't functioning under kubuntu hardy???
<avihayb> umm, how do I unmount an sshfs mount? umount is dening that the folder is mounted
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: you will need to use fusermount -u [mount point]    I believe..
<phh> (or killlall -9 sshfs *touss touss*)
<afeijo> how can I unremove a lot of files I just deleted by accident?
<llutz> afeijo: deleted how?
<afeijo> rm -rf *
<llutz> !undelete | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<afeijo> omg
<llutz> afeijo: but expect them as lost
<afeijo> ok
<keith> Can someone help me? I can't seem to get Kaffeine to play a DVD. And yes, I have installed the libdvdcss2 library.
<kaddi> keith: well the next question would be: have you the win32 codecs installed? or is it a 64 bit system=
<keith> kaddi: 64
<BluesKaj> keith, how about kubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs
<Bookman> Could anyone help me today to enable connection to a wireless router?  Kubuntu seems to recognize my wireless card just fine, but I cannot connect to my router.
<avihayb> gorgonizer_: complains about not being in fstab
<BluesKaj> Bookman, not all will agree but in most setups wicd works well.
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: hmmm, not sure then, my sshfs mount is currently in fstab on this PC, will go and test on my laptop, bare with me..
<keith> BluesKaj: I have the first, but I don't think I have the w64 codecs. Is it needed?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Bookman> BluesKaj: I have no idea how to install/use wicd
<keith> BluesKaj: w64codecs that is
<avihayb> gorgonizer_: maybe I should point out that the connection died
<BluesKaj> keith, there was an app for 64bit called ai32 which i believe is replaced by w32codecs , so yes
<avihayb> bookman, just install the wicd package with your favorit package manager
<Bookman> avihayb: I'll give it a shot.
<BluesKaj> !w32codecs | keith
<ubottu> keith: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<avihayb> the usage is more or less self explanetory
<keith> BluesKaj: It would be w64codecs, but I don't think I ever needed to install it before...
<Bookman> avihayb: hold on, how do I install that without an internet connection?
<avihayb> humm, plug a lan cable...
<Bookman> avihayb: none available.
<keith> BluesKaj: Didn't help
<BluesKaj> ok , I've forgotten about the 64bit issues since i switched to 32
<Bookman> avihayb: I'll stick with Ubuntu I guess.
<avihayb> kubuntu comes with a bad wireless manager, most users switch to the ubuntu one, or to wicd
<avihayb> wireless->network
<Bookman> avihayb: yeah, when kubuntu gets it right, I'll try again.
<avihayb> does anyone know if the kubuntu disk comes with wickd?
<avihayb> if you have an ubuntu disk, you can use it as a package source and install the ubuntu network manager from there
<BluesKaj> Bookman, download wicd from soureforge http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php , copy it to a usb stick and load it in your linux box
<Bookman> In todays wireless world it just blows me away that this is a weak point.  Not a problem though.
<avihayb> he has no internet without the wireless
<avihayb> it's absurd that kubuntu distributes in 3 sequential version bad network managers
<avihayb> thats repeating a mistake every 6 months for a year and a half
<Bookman> Yeah, I agree.  I don't understand that one.
<Bookman> Kind of important
<avihayb> well, if you have the ubuntu disk or iso available, you can install the network manager from there
<BluesKaj> Bookman, live cd ? you can still DL and store it to a usb stick
<Bookman> No, I'm not going to hack something that really should just work.  I'll try again with the next release.  Too bad really.
<BluesKaj> it's not a hack , it's another option
<avihayb> I'm willing to bet that the next distro comes with a bad network manager too, it's a tradition
<avihayb> you just don't break tradition, right?
<keith> avihayb: of course not... the world could implode.
<Bookman> avihayb: one that won't last too long I'm afraid.  You cannot continue a distro with a broken network manager.
<avihayb> kubuntu is liveing proof that you are wrong
 * BluesKaj shrugs again... don't get it
<keith> I just switched to Kubuntu in fact... i'm liking it more this time than the last time
<keith>  tr
<keith> tried.
<avihayb> installing wickd or network-manager-gnome is easyer then reinstalling ubuntu again, but the choice is yours
<keith> so... it's just kaffeine that won't play dvds... anyone had this problem?
<avihayb> does othe software work? or did you only tryed kaffein?
<avihayb> *try
<keith> avihayb: It works in VLC.
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: at the moment I have been unable to locate a way to unmount sshfs filesystems not in fstab (as the system complains that it is not in mtab), killall -9 sshfs will kill the connection, but it appears a reboot is required in order to try and re-establish the connection..
<Bookman> I'll give 9.10 a try to see if it gets fixed.  Lots of other environments to try.  xfce seems to work great!
<avihayb> gorgonizer_: I mounted on a folder with files... I'm guessing I can't access them untill reboot?
<avihayb> Bookman: it does, and it comes with it's own basic compositor
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: from my limited dabblings so far it appears that way, currently getting the error Transport endpoint is not connected after killing sshfs myself..
<Bookman> avihayb: yeah, an interesting project.
<avihayb> gorgonizer_: that's how it responds to my ls requests
<BluesKaj> Bookman, btw, wicd is not a "hack" .
<Bookman> BluesKaj: Understood.  I just want something to work by default for such a basic service.  It really is not an issue.  I'll try again with the next release.
<avihayb> Bookman: then install network-manager-gnome
<keith> I actually kinda like wicd
<MTGap> Does anyone know how to change the status icons (online/offline) in kopete I changed them in my icon theme but it seems to be using them from somewhere else
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: at the moment I am struggling to find anyway around that message to get the connection restablished..
<avihayb> you meen remounting? humm, havn't thought of that
<Bookman> avihayb: you understand that i have no connection beyond wireless and no usb thumb drive.
<gorgonizer_> yeah, that is what I am trying to do at the moment without rebooting, though my current mount attempts lead to the error above..
<avihayb> gorgonizer_: thanks, works
<Bookman> Is there a bug filed for this?  Is there someone working on it?
<avihayb> maybe the secret, is that I didn't kill the ssh something service
<gorgonizer_> most likely.. I am failing to figure out how to get it running again..
<avihayb> Bookman: you can install the package from a livecd, without booting the live cd
<avihayb> gorgonizer_: mount something else?
<Bookman> That is for another day.....
<avihayb> if you have the ISO on the hdd, you can even mount it without burning
<avihayb> (the live cd)
<Bookman> No problem, another day....I have to get back to work.  I thank you for the suggestions though.  Appreciated.
<avihayb> have a good day
<Bookman> later
<User__> k3b won't burn cd's, it gives an error saying 'cdrecord has no permission to open the device' Any solution?
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: I am getting somewhere, the problem is now that the mountpoint I want to use appears to have been damaged by killing sshfs (d?????????  ? ?    ?       ?                ? murderface  is what ls -al shows)
<avihayb> gorgonizer_: wow, never seen anything like that, ever
<avihayb> well, maybe in dos/windows...
<gorgonizer_> I am the king at breaking computers.. Linux just lasts longer under my influence than Windows ever did..
<BluesKaj> User__, install libdvdcss2 and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: seemingly that directory is now immune even to the powers of root..
<avihayb> keith, did you try : [22:49] <BluesKaj> User__, install libdvdcss2 and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<keith> avihayb: Yes
<avihayb> the restricted extras too?
<avihayb> does it work with the "dragon player"
<BluesKaj> I swear by VLC , use it for all media ...all the others are a pita imo
<gorgonizer_> keith: strange question, but you wouldn't happen to have 2 DVD drives in your system would you?
<avihayb> I want to swear by VLC, but VLC and .rmvb don't walk togeather hand in hand
<BluesKaj> rmvb real media ?
<keith> avihayb: yes, and I haven't tried dragon. I'm happy with vlc, but i also like things to work. :)
<avihayb> ya
<keith> gorgonizer_: a cd and a dvd drive
<gorgonizer_> as I have 2 DVD drives (a DVD-ROM and a DVDRW and kaffeine will only play DVDs from one of the drives
<BluesKaj> ok, real media is not in my rep
<brandon_> meone help me get firefox to work on kubuntu 9.o4?
<avihayb> I used kaffein for rmvb, but I got tired of constantly moveing the mouse for the screen not to go blank
<User__> Blueskaj: I believe those are already installed
<keith> gorgonizer_: which drive? the primary or the secondary?
<avihayb> then I discovered that mplayer not only works with rmvb, but there is a higer chanse that the delay between audio and video will be reasonable if I pause of fast forward. with kaffein, I couldn't even pause
<gorgonizer_> avihayb: I think my sshfs mount will remain umounted until I reboot..
<gorgonizer_> keith: looking at how mine is set up, looks like it will be the primary..
<BluesKaj> User__, you check : apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 and repeat with kubuntu-restricted-extras, or check your package manager to make sure
<MTGap> Does anyone know how to change the status icons (online/offline) in kopete I changed them in my icon theme but it seems to be using them from somewhere else
<keith> gorgonizer_: the one that works is primary?
<gorgonizer_> keith: yeah, my primary drive (the DVDRW) is linked to /dev/dvd/ which kaffeine has set as the DVD device..
<apparle> guys is there blackjack game on kubuntu
<avihayb> apparle: yes
<Erekose> hello everybody!
<apparle> avihayb: name of the package
<avihayb> it comes bundled with the gnome-games package
<apparle> avihayb: but isn't there a KDE or QT version
<User__> BluesKaj: libdvdcss2 is not listed in either adept or synaptic, it shows libdvdread3 installed and kubuntu-restricted installed
<avihayb> the game itself is rather nice, if just a bit gnomeish, but it's manageable
<avihayb> there might be, but I don't see any thing in the repositories
<BluesKaj> User__, open your package manager and enable third party software or uncomment all the canonical partner deb repos on your sources.list , then save your sources list and do a sudo aptitude update .
<BluesKaj> then install libdvdcss3
<avihayb> apparle: you might find a qt based python card game with blackjack
<BluesKaj> err libdvdcss2
<apparle> avihayb: thanks for your help
<User__> BluesKaj: still doesn't give me libdvdcss2 as an option
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avihayb> isn't libdvdcss2 in the medibuntu repositories?
<Riobe_> Has anyone used PCSX (Playstation Emulator) in here? I'm getting a really wierd graphical issue where I can only see the game when I'm moving the window. While it's still the screen is black. I have no idea if it's a kubuntu problem or something with the emulator program.
<teddy> hi. I am getting a lag in konqueror after entering a url, for example www.google.com, unless i type the http://, so there is no lag when typing http://www.google.com for example. I am behind a http proxy. works fine in firefox.  can someone tell me why and possibly how to fix this?
<apparle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MTGap> anyone know how to integrate openoffice with kde, there was a project for it and it seems complete but I can't figure out how to get it
<maco> there's a package for it...
<maco> itll look like kde3 though. kde4 one is in-progress in karmic
<MTGap> there is?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | avihayb
<ubottu> avihayb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MTGap> I found it openoffice.org-kde I'll give it a try
<apparle> which nvidia-glx version should I choose for Geforce 8400 GS
<BluesKaj> apparle, type Geforce 8400 GS in your package manager and take a look
<apparle> BluesKaj: it shows all the versions
<avihayb> BluesKaj: I was suggesting medibuntu as a possible source for libdvdcss2
<gorgonizer_> apparle: I have a lower spec card, and I am using the 185 version (though that is not in the Jaunty repos, so I would say the 180 version)
<BluesKaj> avihayb, I dropped medibuntu repos since they were sending me stripped versions of media vehicles like ffmpeg..yes it is but buyer beware
<apparle> gorgonizer_: ok
<BluesKaj> avihayb,yes http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/index.html
<avihayb> sttipped? how so?
<User__> I already have medibuntu as a repo, when I try sudo apt-get install it gives me that package is not available, package libdvdcss2 has no installationcandidate
<BluesKaj> User__, make sure it's enabled in your sources.list (remove the #) in front
<rain_> hi
<rain_> does anyone know good tutorial for me ? I have installed kubuntu 9.04 and I want run cube desktop
<avihayb> rain_: you can have a cube desktop effect with kde's window manager kwin without installing anything else
<avihayb> just go to the k-menu->system settings
<rain_> and I am also interestedabout window effects I installed compiz  but I cant see effects, nothing happens when I thick someting.
<avihayb> in the look and feel category, there is an icon marked desktop
<rain_> what command is for cube desktop?
<avihayb> look in the all effects tab, see if the cube effect is even enabled
<rain_> icon named Desktop Effects?
<rain_> cube is enabled
<rain_> but how I can see that cube now?
<avihayb> next to it there is a button that looks like an open wrench
<avihayb> click it, it will show you the key-bindings, and even let you change them
<avihayb> rain_: is it working?
<rain_> some effects working
<rain_> I cant find key binding for cube
<rain_> how I can add keybinding for cubedesktop?
<avihayb> the default key binding is ctrl+f11
<rain_> it does nothing
<avihayb> after you enable desktop cube, you'll see that there is a wrench button enableld, when you click it, it let you set some settings
<Fly-by_wire> hi everyone
<User__> Got it to work! :) Had medibuntu but needed the key, was able to install libdvdcss2 now
<User__> Thanks for the help BluesKaj and anyone else that inputed
<Coyotes> 40bit crypto FTL!  haha
<Fly-by_wire> question: live cd with kubuntu ... can i start it with option "without any change on your computer"?
<avihayb> Fly-by_wire:  yes
<User__> Fly-by_wire: of course
<Coyotes> Yes the 'try out option' is live cd's test mode
<Coyotes> Coolest feature :P
<Fly-by_wire> i dont see it
<avihayb> it's the deafult option. if you wait for 30 seconds, it will automaticaly sellected
<Coyotes> "hey my OS crashed but I need to burn some DVDs so I can get to my files and I don't have another computer or HDD"
<avihayb> *be selected...
<Coyotes> Perfect use for it
<User__> Coyotes: how did you burn your files if the live cd was inserted?
<Coyotes> WEll can't you burn from the CD?
<Coyotes> Oh you mean having two drives.
<Coyotes> lol
<avihayb> I think that what he wanted to know is that you have two cd-drives
<Coyotes> Yes...
<User__> :) ah ok, lucky you
<Coyotes> Sorry just assumed you knew that part...
<Coyotes> $5 for old CD-ROM haha
<User__> lol
<Fly-by_wire> i have downloadet it from kubuntu site, but boot show me only "install kubuntu" but no "try it" :(
<Coyotes> What URL?
<avihayb> did you by any chanse download the alternate cd?
<User__> gotta go, peace
<Coyotes> bye
<Fly-by_wire> i have all
<Riobe_> Hello, I have a graphics problem I was wondering if anyone could help with? I have a window (playstation emulator: pcsx) that is black unless I'm moving it around. I can see what it wants to be printing while I'm moving it. Can anyone help?
<avihayb> well, the alternet cd is onlysupposed to be for installation, what you need is the normal desktop / livecd
<Riobe_> I'm not sure if this is just a problem with the program itself, of kubuntu/OpenGL
<Riobe_> or*
<rain_> is there way I can forece enable cube desktop with code injecting?
<Coyotes> Not that familar with Kubuntu but it sounds like a driver problem.
<rain_> i have driver
<avihayb> Riobe_: then try some other 3d software. what card do you have? intel cards' had a regression in the drivers
<Riobe_> I just have a built in video card  on the motherboard.
<rain_> I have ATI radeon HD 4870
<Riobe_> Not sure what it is. Is there some free 3D software I could use to test this and see if it's a driver thing?
<avihayb> Riobe_: yes: lspci will tell you what card you have
<Riobe_> avihayb: Ok running it...wow...quite a bit of output from that.
<avihayb> there are tons of 3d games
<Riobe_> avihayb: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Coyotes> Yeah he has Intel's builtin :)
<avihayb> Riobe_: just as I guessed
<avihayb> there are tons of intel bugs
<Riobe_> Ah, nice.
<avihayb> they can be fixed
<Riobe_> So that's probably why it isn't working then.
<Riobe_> avihayb: That's good to hear! Do you know how I could figure out how to fix it?
<Coyotes> Good reason why I'll never convert my old i845/P3 laptop to Linux.  Barely can stand the thing in Windows Server 2003.  :/
<Riobe_> lol
<rain_> omg no one know here how force that cubee desktop work?
<avihayb> well, I have an intel card, and I have graphical issues even after the fix I applyed
<avihayb> you can try your luck in the #intel-gfx channle
<Riobe_> rain_: I might.
<shadowhywind> does anyone know if its possible to manually turn on/off say the caps lock or num/scroll lock light?
<Riobe_> rain_: System Settings->Desktop->All Effects scroll down to the bottom and check desktop cube.
<Riobe_> Then hit apply and Ctrl+F11 I think it is.
<Coyotes> My Athlon 64 (socket 939 in other words) motherboard has a nice ATI board attached.  LOL I couldn't find my old Quadro 4 but it's a lot better card than my laptop has builtin.
<Riobe_> avihayb: Thanks for the help.
<avihayb> shadowhywind: it should be. you can probebly find various packages concerning the keyboard lights in the repositories
<Coyotes> Thinking of looking for a cheap X1300/300 - anyone had good luck withthem?
<Riobe_> rain_: Did that help?
<coz_> hey guys  I installed  kde 4.3 on ubuntu 9.04 on two systems via synatpic  and I had this error on both system  E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<coz_> solutions?
<avihay> Riobe_ you might want to take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Coyotes> Are you wanting to totally disable the caps lock/num lock/scroll lock keys or just the lights?
<Coyotes> Many packages use the scroll lock LED for indicators, for example.
<coz_> sorry about that
<Coyotes> HDD activity, Network traffic, alternate keyboard layouts, etc.
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: oh sorry, i was in another window
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: My thinking, Is I am getting a replacement laptop, which doesn't have much multimedia keys. So I believe there is no mute light. So I was going to turn say my numlock into a mute light
<Coyotes> Xmodmap is useful for changing the key's behaviour, but I'm still looking for a LED tool.
<rain_> System Settings->Desktop->All Effects scroll down to the bottom and check desktop cube<<  I have Window titled "CompizConfig Settings Manager"
<rain_> u meant this window
<rain_> ?
<Coyotes> Bah wait KDE overrides :/
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: huh?
<rain_> riobe_: it din't help
<rain_> why u keep telling me not working mehtods?
<Coyotes> Instead of using xmodmap, you have to go to the control panel.
<Riobe_> rain_: Ah, sorry about that then, I'm not sure what else to do.
<Coyotes> Control center*
<Riobe_> rain_: That's how I got it working.
<rain_> is there anything elese?
<rain_> some compiz package?
<Zengol> Can anyone tell me what software i can use to access my pc through IP?
<Coyotes> REgional and accessibility -> keyboard
<Coyotes> then enable xkb options :)
<rain_> even google dont have tutorials for that :S
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: thanks, that should help with reassigning shortcuts and what not
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: I am still praying that it comes with some mute light indicator
<rain_> lol
<rain_> why all ppl only upload pics about cube desktop, why don't no one write tutorial on google
<shadowhywind> rain_ whats your problem?
<rain_> cant find tutorial for bube desktop
<avihayb> rain_: it works "out of the box", or rather "out of the cube" for me
<rain_> I have marked "desktop cube" in window titled "CompizConfig Settings Manager"
<Coyotes> http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~pi9s-nnb/floyd/  <-- could read this guy's source to find out how to make a program yourself :)
<rain_> but it have no offect
<rain_> <avihayb> :where is "out of the box"
<avihayb> rain_ but are you useing compiz
<rain_> I use compiz
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: thansk, will have to look into that
<Coyotes> Ah:   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-April/180696.html
<Coyotes> xset will work
<avihayb> rain_ are you sure you are useing compiz and not kwin?
<rain_> yes
<Coyotes> You can make a tool that mutes the audio and calls Xset when you push Numlock.
<Coyotes> err Mute*
<Coyotes> FN-Mute is somethinglike F11
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: I could hugh you at the moment
<Coyotes> lol yw
<avihayb> rain_ maybe it isn't configured to use your costume settings
<rain_> compiz = crap that cant even draw  single cube
<Coyotes> All the knowledge on the WWW and a really crappy index :P
<Coyotes> Knowledge without organization... yuck :)
<rain_> what conf file is for this conf?
<rain_> and where can I find compiz configuration+
<shadowhywind> Coyotes: yup, the next step that I was going to do, is since the keyboard I believe has the FN-mute, stuff.. I am going to hopefully set up a shourtcut key, to enable say F11 to be FN-mute
<avihayb> rain_: go to the k-menu and see if you can find something called Desktop Effects
<shadowhywind> Coyotes:  if that makes any since
<rain_> Y
<rain_> i found it
<rain_> what next?
<avihayb> run it. it should show you some options
<rain_> yea
<avihayb> I'm guessing it's on standrard effects or extra effects
<avihayb> you should pick costume effects, and click apply and done
<rain_> I selected custom effects
<rain_> i did it before I joined that irc channel
<avihayb> only then should the compiz manager work properly, or so I understand
<avihayb> humm
<avihayb> well, you can still disable compiz and use kwin
<rain_> lol
<rain_> then what's the point of compiz?
<avihayb> well, compiz works faster then kwin, as far as I'm told, and can feel, but I don't like it, it crashes alot on me, really annoing
<avihayb> allso some issues with titlebar not drawing properly, windows apper to be stuck...
<rain_> does anyone know how to reset compiz settings?
<dverweire> rain_: delete ~/.compiz ?
<rain_> sec I try
<dverweire> rain_: or at least try renaming it.
<DarkKrai> hello, I have a question. I am currently dualbooting Kubuntu 9.04 and Windows XP MCE. The current bootmanager is GRUB. I would like to install fedora 11 over kubuntu and still be able to dual-boot XP and linux. can I just install fedora over the linux partition and everything will be OK? or are more steps needed
<reboot_> you can install fedora over kubuntu
<reboot_> both use grub so there should be no change
<DarkKrai> alright, thanks
<dbc254> Is there a way to change the hardware driver for my monitor?
<Nakkel> Isnt KTorrent part of 9.04 default install?
<DarkKrai> yes it is
<Nakkel> Hm, friend has 9.04 and cant find it, trying to launch in konsole says its not installed.
<DarkKrai> oh
<DarkKrai> it came with mine :(
<DarkKrai> oh wait
<DarkKrai> i tihnk thats qtorrent or something
<Nakkel> Hrrr, ok, thanks
<pabloz> hi guys, does anybody knows some way to integrate google's to-do lists or calendars to the desktop?
<DarkKria> pabloz: google desktop
<DarkKria> :D
<DarkKrai> *gadgets, sorry
<DarkKrai> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Google+Gadgets
<pabloz> ahh, thsnks
<pabloz> aka thanks
<amd> hi
<amd> i am unable to connect to root sudo [su]
<amd> i know my password
<amd> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ritztech> anyone know where to get good skydomes
<amd> skydomes?
<pabloz> DarkKrai: thanks! will see that later
<user2034> is there a french channel for kubuntu please
<phh> user2034: no, but if your question is about kde you can try #kde-fr
<genii-around> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<user2034> thanks phh
<phh> and if it's more like ubuntu, then use ubottu's power.
#kubuntu 2009-08-29
<user2034> "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"  a message error inside KpackageKit
<user2034> what does it means please
<genii-around> https://bugs.launchpad.net/packagekit/+bug/272410
<user2034> thank you :)
<genii-around> np
<user2034> what can i use to install new software instead of KpackageKit?
<genii-around> apt-get
<user2034> with graphic user interfacer?
<user2034> -r
<genii-around> No, it is command-line
<genii-around> The normal usage is like: sudo apt-get install name-of-package-goes-here
<user2034> and with gui what i can use?
<kaddi> synaptic?
<kaddi> or adept
<genii-around> kaddi: In this particular case I would agree with Adept/Synaptic
 * kaddi prefers apt-get or aptitude though :)
<user2034> thanks
<user2034> i am building a new kubuntu for a girl who don't know how to use kubuntu
<user2034> gui is better in this case
<genii-around> Adept then
<user2034> it would be better in french :(
<user2034> i have found adept but in english
<user2034> synaptic is great
<Coyotes> Any way to get the category list like in Synaptic in Kubuntu's package manager?
<user2034> i don t know
<flaco> hi everyone
<flaco> i have a question , am trying to download a large file off the internet is it worth my  time creating a script ,
<flaco> such as php or perl
<flaco> any advise ?
<Coyotes> One file or a large collection?
<flaco> one file
 * genii sips and thinks about wget
<Coyotes> large as in 10GB?
<flaco> no
<flaco> its only 70mb
<Coyotes> ... just get it lol
<Coyotes> be done in about 1 minute on broadband...
<Coyotes> If dialup just let it go overnight
<flaco> well am on wireless
<flaco> the server disconnectes me
<Coyotes> Do you pay $$$$/MB?
<Coyotes> The server should support resume...
<Coyotes> If not, I can get it and then send you it in a multipart archive.
<flaco> also my other question is  am running apache and tomcat6 together
<Coyotes> Best thing is that the multipart archive tells you where the error is most times.
<Coyotes> (MD5)
<flaco> i will have to see what happens
<Coyotes> You do an MD5 if it shows and error and I look at the MD5 signature of ones on my drive... and only resend that one.
<flaco> i dont do md5
<Coyotes> Well anything... even CRC32 would work heh
<ubuntu> help!!!
<ubuntu> I'm so stupid!!
<ubuntu> I had a few partitions on my hdd
<avihayb> well, that can't be helped, sory
<ubuntu> sda1 was free, sda2 win, sda3 delted (no existing no more) and then there was entended thet was sda 4 swap and sda 5
<ubuntu> I now installed some opensolaris to sda1 only
<ubuntu> it changed my grub, no more linux, I have no back up
<ubuntu> bootet from live cd
<flaco> you can edit the  grub
<flaco> and tell it to boot so where you want
<ubuntu> and now gparted shoes: sda1 9,141 GB ext 2   solaris, 5 Mb unallocate, sda2 ntfs wind, and rest unallocated.
<ubuntu> it does only show primary partitions but no longer the logical partitions they are marked as one block of unallocated - size fits
<avihayb> so it looks like the solaris installation removed the other partitions?
<ubuntu> I'm soooooo dumb. I have no backup.
<ubuntu> but solaris is ONLY on sda1
<ubuntu> it has not created a solaris partition where the logical ones where. it's still there the space, free but unallocated
<ubuntu> PLEEEEASe tell me I can save that somehow  - I will never again play around without having made a backup before
<James147> can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<gelado> hello
<avihayb> well, there is a software that can help you guess where exacly the partitions are. if you recreate them in exacly the same size, you lose no data
<ubuntu> james147: http://pastebin.com/m4ffa4dcd
<avihayb> !gpart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<ubuntu> avihayb: that would be good. though difficult. I now in total it was about 15 GB - I recently changed from WIndows. And I used the big part - the ntfs for bigger files, so 15 was suffcient for linus (14 root and 600 swap, and I don't reeecall anymore)
<avihayb> how do you ask ubottu about a package?
<ubuntu> i curse belenix  (the opensolaris distro) it says it would destroy all data on THE ONE partition I tell him (sda1), not that my logical partitions will all be gone.
<ubuntu> now that'S how i pay for my curiosity
<ubuntu> james147: have you read my paste?
<Dragnslcr> avihayb- !info <packagename>
<avihayb> !info gpart
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-7 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 104 kB
<avihayb> Dragnslcr: thanks
<ubuntu> avihayb: so I will only need to know approximately how big the partitions where and that pürogram will find the exact partition borders?
<ubuntu> damn, the live cd is intrepdi still, so apt.get tells me there is no installation candidate
<avihayb> actualy, as far as I recall from the last time I used it, you needn't tell it anything, but that was years ago. oh, it also faild to find my partitions correctly, but atleast you have some hope now...
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> but can i install it from within intrepid live cd?
<avihayb> sure, the live cd is an independent os
<avihayb> that happens to be runing from a read only media
<ubuntu> yeah, but it says, no installation candidate for gpart
<avihayb> I belive it's in the universe repository
<avihayb> you'll have to enable it, and update the cache
<ubuntu> "sudo apt-get install gpart" can't find any
<ubuntu> ah, ok
<ubuntu> will try synaptic then
<flaco> does anyone know how to set wget to keep trying till its  got the file  downloaded
<lokai> How do you change the default 1-click opens icons to double click behavior in KDE 4?
<avihayb> flaco: I understand you want a script to do it for you
<avihayb> lokai: it's in the system settings under mouse behaviour
<James147> lokai: system settings > mouse & keyboard > mouse
<flaco> the problem is that the server that am getting files off  closes the connect after  an amount of time
<coz_> installed  kubuntu-desktop on two systems and now get this error after each update or installation of applications    E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<coz_> any solutions?
<lokai> James147, Not seeing system settings (of course the command line works). Where is the GUI launcher?
<ubuntu> avihayb: I aktivated universe and multiverse. Updated, but it still finds no packages called gpart only gparted
<ubuntu> did you mean that one?
<avihayb>  no, I did not. !info gparted
<James147> lokai: It should be inthe menu, or systemsettings from commandline
<avihayb> updated=reloaded, right?
<ubuntu> yes
<lokai> James147, its not in the menu. I'm KDE 4 not 3.
<James147> lokai: systemsettings is for kde4
<ubuntu> then it's problably only in jaubty. Can'T download and burn it now, as I only have one cd drive and need it for the live cd
<lokai> James147, If you noticed, I asked specifically for the GUI launcher
<lokai> And I pointed out that I saw that the command line worked
<avihayb> the package should be in all the ubuntu repositories
<lokai> I'm trying to set up the machine to be usable be a computer novice, so I'd really like to know where the little icon they can click is ;)
<flaco> is their a way to upgrade to 9.04  kubuntu without a cd ?
<James147> lokai: by default on kubuntu it is in your favorites in  the menu
<lokai> James147, Ah I see it now. I was looking under applications/settings and system.
<James147> lokai: try typeing it in the search to see if it finds it, if not add it to the menu
<James147> lokai: :)
<avihayb> flaco: yes. you can either upgrade on-line or download the alternate cd, mount it without burning it, and upgrade from that
<flaco> i tried that ,
<avihayb> and?
<flaco> i downloaded the cd ,
<flaco> and i mounted it
<flaco> and nothing
<lokai> Thanks, James147
<flaco> and i added the cd ,
<flaco> apt-cdrom add
<flaco> and  still nothing happened
<avihayb> the cd, contains a script
<avihayb> you need to run it
<flaco> which script
<avihayb> go to the directory you mounted the cd in
<flaco> i did that
<avihayb> ls around. there should be a script in the cd's root folder
<flaco> i think i download the wrong cd ,
<flaco> cause when i mounted it their was no upgrade script
<flaco> just a install.exe
<avihayb> that's the normal livecd, I guess
<avihayb> you need the alternate cd
<flaco> ok where do i find it
<James147> flaco: why cant you upgrade online?
<flaco> forget it i know where to go
<flaco> cause my wirelss card sucks
<ubuntu> it'S not there   :-( no gpart, no testdisk
<flaco> and it would take me days to download  700mb
<James147> flaco: no wired connection?
<flaco> only wireless
<ubuntu> i'll try with aonther live cd that's here.
<ubuntu> thank you so far, avihayb
<flaco> am thinking i can download a torrent which must  be faster
<flaco> that or install openssh on windows vista and connect to it via wireless ...
<coz_> hey guys   I chose obsidian   theme on kde  but the menu does not draw correctly http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot.png
<liz> I'm getting no sound from kubuntu hardy, don't know what to do
<flaco> have you check if  kubuntu found your sound card ?
<flaco> have you ever gotten sound ?
<liz> I did have sound b4 but reinstalled and now there's no sound
<flaco> did you update the system
<liz> yes I did (I also had this problem the first time and someone helped)
<flaco> ok
<flaco> on the  taskbar  do you see an icon for  sound?
<James147> liz: Do you remember vaguly what you did the first time?
<liz> yes it's there, alsa mixer is installed
<liz> james147: not really, it was a series of commands and posting :-/
<avihayb> lis, how bout runing lspci, and telling us what does your system think of your sound card?
<avihayb> *z
<liz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261231/
<liz> It does identify my sound card and has the module snd_intel8x0 installed
<liz> I also have my whole alsa info script here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a6d38f2adaed83282bcc6032de6fc70ac149e0da
<avihayb> humm, can you go to system settings->multimedia?
<liz> I don't have multimedia under system settings, have 'sound system'
<avihayb> does the intel card appeare there? can you test bouth it and pulse audio?
<avihayb> what version of kubuntu/kde you be runing ag'n?
<liz> no, just simple settings like enabling sounds and which audio device to use
<avihayb> do you have a test button, or something of that sort?
<avihayb> (it should just play some audio...)
<liz> ah yes, I don't hear anything
<avihayb> did you mark the "show advanced devices" checkbox, and then tryed al of them?
<avihayb> did you get any popup about any of the sound systems not working?
<liz> I tried all listed, OSS, auto, alsa, etc, no sound and no pop ups
<avihayb> I'm seeing a totaly different version then what you see. anyway, I'm clueless here
<liz> yes I'm using hardy
<liz> bugger
<avihayb> well, grab a pair of earphons, and try useing them
<avihayb> my mobile intel sound card, when I plug the earphons by deafult, assumes I'm connecting an extra pair of speekers because I want seround
<avihayb> to make it disconnect the main speekers, I have to edit a file, and restart the sound system
<liz> yes, the sound works with headphones but not on my speakers :(
<avihayb> well, I'd start by searching for solutions specific for your laptop, it's a bit of a long shot, but it's easyer and faster. then if that doesn't work, look for info on the specific card.
<avihayb> you can use this in your search term: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<avihayb> (after you try the laptop modle)
<nico475> i need some help please. I am working in kubuntu 8.10 and can not get it to register my cd/dvd driver
<avihayb> oh, now that I think of it, did you go to the kmixer, went to the configure chanles, and marked EVERYTHING?
<avihayb> under settings
<liz> on output everything is marked
<avihayb> I mean, go to the settings menu option->configure channles
<avihayb> there are sho/hide buttons, make sure it shows everything
<liz> omg! it's working now... don't know how lol
<liz> god I hope it still works on next log in
<James147> liz: gota love it with things fix themself :)
<avihayb> I thought you'dve' tryed to unplug the earphones already
<liz> avihayb: no sorry just got to it after checking kmix
<liz> james147: I just hope it remains fixed
<liz> avihayb: thanks for the help
<nico475> does anyone know the sudo code to fixthecd/dvd player in mycomputer?
<nico475> i diditonce before in my other computer but can not remember the coding
<liz> wish I knew, need it for my other computer :)
<coz_> any suggestions on this error    E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<duhi> Hey guys do you know how i can monitor the temp of my macbook pro running 9.04? thanks
<MTGap_>  Can anyone tell me how to change my 'nickname' in kopete when I'm chatting to people; it shows my user account name. I can change other people's names but not mine as far as I know
<James147> MTGap_: its you nickname in "identity" settings, you might need to restart kopete to get it to work
<MTGap_> yeah I have it as I want it but it still shows the account name
<MTGap_> I've had it like that for a while but and have quit and it has stayed the same
<avihayb> duhi: yes, there are two ways I know of
<duhi> avihay, thanks
<avihayb> except for looking in your proc folder's files with cat, you can either install and place a plasmoid that shows you a nice little graph, or you can use the system monitor
<avihayb> do you need/want specific instructions? and if so, what method do you want
<moises> help, I cannot import the scanner in eclipse
<jonska> Hello. Is anyone available to answer a question about mount/fstab?
<hackerx> what about it
<jonska> I am using the "user" option in fstab, and I can indeed mount the filesystem in question, but it is owned by root and has perms 755, so I can't write to it.
<hackerx> you can use sudo to access root
<hackerx> and use chmod to change the file permissions
<jonska> Yes, but I have other filesystems handled identically in fstab, and they are automatically owned by me when I mount them. I do not know why one filesystem is handled one way, and the other a different way even though their fstab entries are identical with regards to configuration options.
<hackerx> not an expert here but depends on who created the filesystem..
<hackerx> system sets ownership permissions based upon who created the filesystem
<avihayb> jonska: look for the "The non-superuser mounts" section in the "mount" manpage
<jonska> Thanks for the advice, will research more.
<JJman> Does anyone know how to customize panels in KDE.  I need to have the panel have a Task manager (the running apps) but only specific ones so that my main panel doesn't also show them.
<avihayb> jonska: what fs are you trying to mount? most file systems that don't support file permissions the linux way, have an option like umask, uid and gid
<avihayb> you can look it up in the mount manpage, and put that option into the fstab.
<jonska> avihayb: I'm just trying to mount two reiserfs filesystems. They are configured identically in fstab, and the mount points are identical with respect to owner/perms, and the device entries in /dev are identical with respect to owner/perms, but when I mount one of the filesystems its mountpoint is changed to be owned by me, while the other one is owned by root and has its perms changed from 777 to 755 so that I cannot write to it.
<liz> JJman: can't you right-click on the panel and customize that way?
<avihayb> jjman: the taskman plasmoid has some filter features
<JJman> no i've tried that
<JJman> hmmm.  filter.  (cause i need to have 2 seperate task man's running in 2 diff. panels)  but i want apps to run seperately out of each one
<JJman> hmmm.  the filter lets me only show apps from a certain desktop.  which would almost work.  but  not quite.
<JJman> its still showing apps thats are on other desktops
<avihayb> well, the only filters you can use are to only show processes from this desktop or screen(if you have a multiple screen setup, I guess) and show all
<JJman> exxcept that it doesn't appear to be filtering properly.  its not showing EVERYTHING but its still showing ones on diff. desktop.
<JJman> whats the diff. . between desktop & screens neway
<avihayb> I think it's only aplicable in a multiple screens setup
<JJman> well i'm running 4 desktops.  so if the bloody filter worked properly it would be what i need to put the specific apps on different desktops
<JJman> but its NOT filtering properly
<casa> Conectiva 10 ultimate
<JJman> my Putty connections are showing up on all even tho they are on one desktop
<casa> debian
<JJman> actually other that app the others do seem to be working
<JJman> ^than^
<avihayb> maybe the xfce4 panle (with the xfce task manager applet) can work better for you
<casa> mandrak 8.9
<avihayb> it should work under kde too, I think
<JJman> something i need to install i take it
<casa> Kurumin 2009
<casa> qwebirc59201!i=42207a3e@gateway/web/freenode/x-
<qwebirc59201> hello
<casa> Kurumin
<qwebirc59201> hello
<casa> control
<casa> BUTUN
<casa> KUBUNTU
<avihayb> casa: QDos?
<qwebirc59201> can you help me i want to join
<qwebirc59201> and help people
<casa>  KUBUNTU=
<avihayb> qwebirc59201: you are free to do so
<qwebirc59201> what????????????????????????????????????
<casa>                                         the you flame
<casa> linux
<bazhang> casa, do you have a support question?
<casa> fedora
<casa> 8.12
<casa> 64 bytes
<bazhang> casa, please stop
<casa> Linux fedora 6.12 64Bites
<JJman> So i've just discovered how useful multiple desktop's can be ;-)   How many do ppl usually use!
<bazhang> !br | casa
<ubottu> casa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<casa> look on the you
<avihayb> JJman: the deafult should be 4, it sounds like a good number, and I think anything more then 9 is useless
<casa> muito obrigado
<casa> show
<casa> sim
<bazhang> casa, /join #ubuntu-br
<casa> serto
<casa> eu tenho o novo kurumin
<mostafa_> how can I use samba ?
<casa> 2008.
<casa> sim
<casa> serto
<bazhang> mostafa_, read the samba docs yet?
<casa> mostafa_, read the samba docs yet?
<JJman> lol.  Yea but i already am using 4.  i just bumped to 6 to see how it goes
<bazhang> casa, English only here
<BluesKaj> !br | casa
<ubottu> casa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<casa> octordruidphd entrou neste canal (n=quassel@207-118-84-225.dyn.centurytel.net).
<casa> [23:31] <bazhang> casa, English only here
<casa> [23:31] <BluesKaj> !br | casa
<casa> [23:31] <ubottu> casa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FloodBotK1> casa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JJman> avihayb : thx for the help  I think i found a workable solution w/ filter and diff. desktops
<jonska> avihayb: Can you help me understand why two filesystems (reiserfs) would be mounted with different owner/perms when they are configured the same if fstab? (auto,user,rw,exec)?
<avihayb> I'm afraid not jonska... havn't messed around with fstab enough to encounter that sort of thing. try it once with different mountpoints, maybe "it" will like it more
<jonska> avihayb: OK - thanks for your help anyway. I appreciate your time.
<avihayb> I'm watching anime on the other computer...
<webbb> i have a problem  the reptor menu doesnt want to work rite unless i turn off compositing   any idea why
<Hirato> is there a way to determine which of the other installed packages depend on a certain package?
<Hirato> specifically, I'd like to know what inside KDE depends on libpulse0
<avihayb> Hirato: there are ways. the easyest, is to install synaptic, the package manager. it should tell you all of the information you need
<Hirato> on the libpulse package it'd tell me what libpulse0 depends on
<Hirato> I'd like to know what depends on it
<avihayb> you can also ask to remove the package with apt-get or sinaptic. you'll get a list of what has to be removed
<avihayb> *synaptic
<Hirato> avihayb: I don't have the patience to shift through 288 packages that libpulse0's uninstallation will trigger :P
<BluesKaj> Hirato, try to install with aptitude in the terminal, and the required dependencies should be installed alongside the app, if not the the required dependencies will be listed
<mostafa_> where is network places in kubuntu as it is in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hirato, then you can procede to install them as well
<avihayb> sory, I must have missunderstood you
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, the repositories are the same for both gnome(ubuntu)  and kde (kubuntu0 it's a matter of choice .
<avihayb> mostafa_: you can access it via the file manager
<mostafa_> avihayb: then where should I go then to access it?
<avihayb> run the file manager of your choice. dolphin or konqurer
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: I installed samba but i don't know where is places->network
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, open dolphin
<BluesKaj> yes network
<mostafa_> ok i opened it then ?
<Hirato> BluesKaj: it's dependencies are already met, I'd want to know what has libpulse0 as a depdency
<mostafa_> yeah thanks men
<mostafa_> I found it
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: Thnx ;)
<BluesKaj> Hirato, the only way i know is to try to to install it with apt or aptitude
<mostafa_> avihayb: thnx ;)
<Hirato> BluesKaj: that'll only trigger the installation of the items which libpulse0 depends on, not the items which depend on it
<Hirato> oh... `aptitude why` does it
<BluesKaj> libpulse0 is obviously a dependency so you need to use aptitude
<webbb_> im running kde4.3 and im getting alot of crashed that say plasma desktop crashed
<Kingsley_> Hi there everyone
<Kingsley_> I'm about to dive into the whole Linux scene, and I've got a few questions...
<BluesKaj> !ask | Kingsley_
<ubottu> Kingsley_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kingsley_> Ahhh... ahaha okey doke :)
<Hirato> libxine1-misc-plugins... is the only thing that depends on libpulse0
<Kingsley_> I was wondering how easy the GUI is to use, since I've been using a Windows OS all my life... 95>98>2k>XP>Vista
<Kingsley_> I'm downloading Ubuntu right now
<Hirato> that probably explains why I mcan't get rid of every single trace of pulseaudio without KDe going wiht it
<Kingsley_> Also... hows the driver support for Hauppauge TV Tuner cards? :/
<avihayb> Kingsley_: well, kubuntu is a bit more like windows then ubuntu in some areas.
<BluesKaj> Kingsley_,  as far as desktop enviromnents go KDE (Kubuntu) will be more familaiar for windows users (myself included ) , but it's mostly a matter of taste .
<Kingsley_> Ahh... so I should grab that instead? :)
<Kingsley_> Wait.. I am downloading that distribution... my bad.. ahaha
<avihayb> ubuntu is definetly clear and easy to use. Hauppauge TV tuner cards are suported. I'm guessing everything older then two years is fully suported
<BluesKaj> Kingsley_, afaik happauge cards have decent driver support in linux
<Kingsley_> Thats great to know...
<Kingsley_> I've been pulling my hair out over this old junker computer I salvaged..
<Kingsley_> Whats the recommended RAM?
<Kingsley_> I've only got 256 mbs... lmao.. to work with here..
<BluesKaj> aha. same route I took ...old pc , seems good to experiment with linux , putting your toe in the water so to speak
<avihayb> then I'd recommend you go with something a bit lighter like xubuntu
<Kingsley_> Well I'll see how it runs I guess, and then format and try something else if its to much to handle
<avihayb> I'm runing kubuntu on a p4 1.5ghz with 512MB
<BluesKaj> agreed , unless you upgrade the ram
<Kingsley_> I'm just trying to get this computer as a dedicated TV using the old card I have
<avihayb> and it works, but it's not a smooth ride
<Kingsley_> and all my OS install discs (W2K, XP) are freaking out on me, and aren't working at all :( So I decided to jump head first into Ubunut :)
<avihayb> if you are gonna use the computer as a dedicated TV, you should get mythubuntu
<BluesKaj> Kingsley_, 256 is a bit optimistic on any OS for handling video
<avihayb> it's mythTV runing on xubuntu
<avihayb> mythTV is a PVR software
<Kingsley_> It was running 30FPS on some video resoloutions... :/
<Kingsley_> and I've heard of MythTV
<Kingsley_> I'll google that
<Kingsley_> That seems to be the perfect route for me... I'll download that instead
<avihayb> what are the specs of your system?
<Kingsley_> I don't have it in front of me... :/
<inferno_livecd> Hey all
<Kingsley_> taking a guestimate here... probably 1.7ghz 256mb and this old old old NVIDIA integrated graphics card... not even an AGP removeable
<BluesKaj>  mythtv , is a steep learning curve for a linux starter app
<Kingsley_> Well I've got time to mess around... and I'm pretty computer savvy :/
<Kingsley_> Only 15 here... :P
<inferno_livecd> I have an interesting situation I need help with. I had a motherboard blow out, and ended up getting a new one. It came with a vid card. so I am using my old card in another machine that needs it. Im on the livecd in safe gphx mode. How do I reconfigure the graphics on my install from here.
<avihayb> there is a mythTV chanlle here in freenod. some guys helped me alot
<inferno_livecd> Kingsly I have to second BluesKaj's notion. MythTV is HARD to set up
<BluesKaj> Kingsley_, yup #mythtv
<Kingsley_> I'll try my best :P Not the end of the world of it doesn't work...ahaha
<inferno_livecd> good luck. I gave up on it and found easier solutions
<avihayb> I looked in the ubuntu repositoris for an easyer solution for a while
<avihayb> I tryed everything that didn't need me to burn a CD
<BluesKaj> actually Kingsley_ , linux nowadays is for bleeding edge users , especially in medai applications and setups. Windows actually lags in flexibility im many ways vs Linux in the media despt
<Kingsley_> Well i'll be burning a CD for this one
<Kingsley_> I don't like the idea of a live CD... :/
<Kingsley_> Wait.. that didn't make sense lmao
<BluesKaj> dept.... i'm getting tired ...it's late
<inferno_livecd> I ended up writing a script for Azureus (Vuze)  because it has a built in media center abillity that can stream to PS3
<BluesKaj> sacktime
<avihayb> I'm getting tired, it's early :->
<Kingsley_> Thanks for your help BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I'm old
<webbb_> i hope someone can help me out im running kde 4.3 and i also have gnome installed but when i installed kxdocker it opens and where the dock should be i see the desktop backgrond for gnome
<BluesKaj> np , Kingsley_ I wish you luck with mythtv , but may I suggest TVTime , it easier to install and it might fitm your needs for a while.
<inferno_livecd> i really need help reconfiguring video from liveCD
<Kingsley_> I'll google it :) thanks for the suggestion
<BluesKaj> np, nite all
<inferno_livecd> google = skynet beta
<avihayb> inferno_livecd: if that is so, skynet already won, ad decided we arn't a thret, atleast as long as we depend on it, and I don't see that stopin in the next 3 years...
<avihayb> bahh, so many spelling mistakes... that's whi I hat mornings
<inferno_livecd> avihayb exactly... scary that they help write linux kernal code
<inferno_livecd> they're the number 2 contribulter
<inferno_livecd> next to red hat
<maco> skynet?
<inferno_livecd> see terminator
<avihayb> inferno_livecd: you go about it the rong way. maco: look up skynet in skynet, err, I meen google. It will be the first wikipedia article...
<avihayb> rong->wrong
<inferno_livecd> i have an ASRock motherboard with integrated video. My install has the nVidia drivers. How do I reconfigure
<maco> avihayb: uk military communications?
<inferno_livecd> skynet is a massive computer system that runs and turns on the world. deciding it doesnt need humans anymore and tries to kill them off
<maco> oh so i should be looking at the Terminator reference then
<inferno_livecd> yes
<inferno_livecd> =)
<avihayb> I said the first entery. maybe google knows me well enough to give me the order I expected...
<avihay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet_(Terminator)
<maco> i used the wikipedia search
<maco> so i got the disambiguation page
<avihayb> well, that's the price for not reading instructions carefully. also, I was trying to be funny. happens I was also right...
<inferno_livecd> hmmm i think I found a solution, going to try to boot off the drive now, wish luck
<webbb_> is there a good alternative  to folder view
<seattlegaucho> !krdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc
<seattlegaucho> :/
<chez> How do i find out which program is downloading stuff
<seattlegaucho> chez -- try 'iotop' and/or 'lsof' ... they may not give you the info directly, you'll have to look into the man pages for the options that might help you
<chez> ok
<avihayb> !info krdc | seattlegaucho
<ubottu> seattlegaucho: krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 379 kB, installed size 720 kB
<seattlegaucho> thx avihayb
<chez> iotop is for disk usage, but is it possible for a program to download but not write to disk, f so how would i locate said program
<seattlegaucho> in that case you can check network activity using 'netstat' or something similar
<avihayb> netstat won't tell you the program name
<chez> it will tll me where im connecting to?
<chez> i use etherape for that
<avihayb> but internet socket are treated as files in linux. to open a socket, you have to open a file descriptor, that's why lsof should work
<jonska> avihayb: Are you still on?
<chez> avihayb there is a file called http that is writing continously is that it?
<avihayb> chez: don't know... sory, never tryed it myself
<seattlegaucho> chez: it's likely ... http is the protocol used by web servers
<seattlegaucho> chez: what's the name of the process that has it open?
<chez> seattlegaucho: its gone now , but using etherape i can seeing im downloading something from mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<chez> (i live in australia)
<seattlegaucho> it's important to try to identify  by PID or name, which program was connecting to the server
<seattlegaucho> then you can determine what's going on
<seattlegaucho> do a 'whois' on aarnet.edu.au and you'll find out it's (most likely) just a hosting server
<seattlegaucho> 'mirror' suggests it's a mirror for some other service/server
<seattlegaucho> so it could be any service doing some updates in the background ... however it's too early to tell
<seattlegaucho> I'm not familiar w/ etherape
<chez> how would i turn off background updates?
<chez> okay thanks
<seattlegaucho> chez: you'll have to look into the crontab entries
<seattlegaucho> or if you have a service running like "adept-updater" in your desktop
<seattlegaucho> if you're worried about security, besides using an antivirus (ie: clamav), install a 'rootkit' check as well
<chez> okay
<seattlegaucho> both are easy to find using 'synaptic', aptitude or some other package manager
<mostafa_> does anyone know sth about PartedMagic?
<mbnoimi> systemsettings shows me empty window, how I can fix it (I'm using ubuntu)?
<xsebsx> help, i am having trouble and i'm getting no feedback from the xubuntu and ubuntu channels, i had installed xubuntu desktop, iwas having trouble with the panel, it dissapeared, i got it to reappear and added it to the list of apps on startup but now i am having odd troubles with my system, for example i can't open nicotine and when i logged onto kde i had to kill the xfce panel because it came atop of the kde panels
<xsebsx> how can i get rid of xubuntu desktop?
<xsebsx> and can someone help me figure out what's keeping nicotine from starting up?
<mbnoimi> systemsettings shows me empty window, how I can fix it (I'm using ubuntu)?
<hemal> hello. my USB stick write speeed is very slow
<hemal> google gives a lot of hits and it seems to me this has something to do with whether the writes are synchronous
<hemal> but the instructions seems to be for ubuntu (right click on the device icon on the desktop, select "Preferences")
<hemal> how do i do this is kubuntu?
<hemal> anybody home?
<xsebsx> can someone help me out, i am having trouble with nicotine
<Lucjan> I have a big problem
<carolija> Lucjan just ask and who know will help you out.
<Lucjan> when I upgrade my KDE to version KDE 4.3 and restart computer, i can't do nothing!
<amik> I'd like to transfer files off a phone via usb (sony ericsson k750i) but it doesn't show up as a storage device when connected. any way to do this?
<Dr_Willis> many Phones have a 'usb data, or usb storage' mode in the menus you need to set  properly for the USB thing to show as a drive
<amik> Dr_Willis: thanks, I looked for such an option but didn't see anything regarding usb
<Dr_Willis> every phone ive ever had - has  had that..
<Dr_Willis> but its amazing how  bad phone guis/settings/menus are these days
<amik> I've gone through all config options one by one and didn't see any mention of usb... would it have another name?
<Dr_Willis> Provberly could.. :) but i cant thinkof any other names
<Dr_Willis> I always end up getting the Manuals for my phones in PDF and searching them.
<amik> btw, I see in dmesg an /dev/sdc being added, but no mount or /dev/sdc1
<Dr_Willis> check 'sudo fdisk -l' perhaps.. or just try to mount it
<amik> fdisk -l doesn't show it, and mounting fails after a long stall with "mount: no medium found on /dev/sdc"
<amik> oh well, I'll try playing with it some more later, or boot into winxp
<amik> thanks though :-)
<xsebsx> how can i get the restricted extras
<cor> apt-get
<xsebsx> sudo apt-get restricted extras?
<cor> sudo aptitude -y install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cor> don't forget it;s the TAB key to get you to the OK buttons! ;o)
<xsebsx> cor: would you help me check if my sources list has all the backports, third parties, etc enabled? i just recently had to reinstall kubuntu and i am having trouble watchign avi files which i didn't before
<xsebsx> how can i open my sources list?
<cor> /etc/apt/sources/lst
<cor> replace last / for .
<xsebsx> how can i open them with kate though
<cor> use sftp
<xsebsx> how?
<cor> either in dolphin, or kate itself
<cor> fttp://root@localhost/etc/
<xsebsx> but what's the command on the terminal
<cor> sftp:// rather
<cor> no shell required
<xsebsx> there's a command to open it from kate on a shell
<cor> in a shell, use mc
<xsebsx> i remember that much
<cor> sudo mc
<cor> listen, opening kate from terminal = oldscool stupido method
<xsebsx> how about sudo kate /etc/apt/sources,list ?
<xsebsx> .*
<Dr_Willis> kdesudo  may be better idea.
<cor> if you rreally must run a text editor as root, just do sudo kate and then open open open whatever
<cor> no, sftp is a better idea
<cor> much, much, much better
<cor> do it in dolphin, and now root acccess to your favourite system files is completely transparent
<cor> and kate runs as a regular user
<xsebsx> is everything ok here http://pastebin.ca/1546933 ?
<xsebsx> whenver i try to open an avi file it says dragon player recomends downloading extra multimedia packages but i dont know which
<cor> try vlc
<cor> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<cor> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<cor> latest vlc rocks
<cor> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7613768D
<xsebsx> cor, can you help me out with nicotine? i am having trouble opening it at all
<cor> erm, what? smoking?
<xsebsx> no the program
<cor> what is it?
<xsebsx> Dr.
<xsebsx> Dr-
<cor> fuku then
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis: ?
<cor> lol
<xsebsx> it's a program
<cor> clearly
<xsebsx> for p2p
<cor> 2 late. I'm not interested
<Dr_Willis> Hmm?
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis: can you help me with nicotine
<xsebsx> it's not working and i don't know why
<xsebsx> i tried at the ubuntu channel but to no avail
<apparle> has the Ati open source driver improved in karmic
<apparle> and suggest a simple sound recoder
<apparle> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<apparle> !info record
<ubottu> Package record does not exist in jaunty
<manuel> hi
<apparle> come on guys plz suggest a simple sound recorder for KDE
<manuel>  i discovered the following problem after 1 or 2 hours my hdd in my laptop spins all the time and work is impossibel beacuse 100% hdd spin
<manuel>  audacity
<manuel> i traced the problem back to hal-acl-tool --reconfigure
<manuel> is uses the hdd all the time but why and how can i stop this?
<manuel> how can i stop hal-acl-tool --reconfigure
<xsebsx> how can i install kde 4.3
<xsebsx> ?
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: see topic
<xsebsx> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xsebsx> is there a private ubuntu service
<xsebsx> for customer service help
<xsebsx> like a chat
<xsebsx> or a phone line
<FloodBotK1> xsebsx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> xsebsx: theres a paid help service
<apparle> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apparle> please suggest a gui for managing grub
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> thers a kde grub gui tool in the repos
<shadeslayer> apparle: kgrubedotor
<Dr_Willis> but best thing to do for grub is learn it .....
<shadeslayer> !info kgrubeditor | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: kgrubeditor (source: kgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 250 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Dr_Willis> of course grub2 is in the next release.. :)
<Dr_Willis> with totally diffrent configs.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yep...
<Dr_Willis> allready been reading up on Grub2 :)  not sure why its so much better.. but i imagine theres some reasons
<xsebsx> well, i had no trouble with ubuntu and nicotine before i installed and then removed xfce, everythign was working fine when i had gnome adn kde only and now even after removing xubuntu i can't open nicotine, so i figure, i'll back everything up, adn reinstall ubuntu with the cd
<Dr_Willis> run nicitine from a terminal look for error messages?
<apparle> how is grub editor compared to startup manager
<Dr_Willis> Grub is for the bootmenu.. startup manager is for services/things that run for the OS itself...
<Dr_Willis> totally different stages of the OS.  If thats what you are asking
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/1546917
<Dr_Willis> xsebsx:  means very little to me.. I dont do python.
<apparle> Dr_Willis: will I be able to configure grub using startupmanager
<Dr_Willis> it could be wanting some other versionof python or some support modles that got removed.  (i am guessing)
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  no idea. I configure grub by  using a text editor..
<Dr_Willis> run startup manager and see if it does grub configs.
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis: i know, that's what most other people said, so i am going to use the shipit cd again
<xsebsx> and start from scratch
<apparle> Dr_Willis: same here.........but my friend is a total noob
<Dr_Willis> xsebsx:  i have seen apps that use 2.5 python and have issues with 2.6
<Dr_Willis> xsebsx:  that Might be the case hwere.
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  what is he wanting todo with grub anyway?
<xsebsx> what does that mean? all i knkow is everything worked fine then i got xfce and after a day things behaved differently, for one thing the  xfce panel started dissapearing and then i couldn't open nicotine in none of the DEs
<apparle> Dr_Willis: remove/rename entries, change priorities, delay etc
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis:
<Dr_Willis> xsebsx:  could be some how it was using Python 2.5 and you some how removed 2.5.. 2.6 is the default.
<Dr_Willis> xsebsx:  other then that.. Ive no other ideas.
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  that kde grub tool mentioned earlier can do that to some degree
<apparle> Dr_Willis: thanks.........and tell me how to configure the background of grub via text editor
<Dr_Willis> apparle:   thers some line  near the top that defines an image.. and that image has tobe a special format.. is about all i rember on that topic.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to comment out that line. I hate images in grub
<apparle> Dr_Willis: ok thanks I'll see
<Dr_Willis> GRUB is the kind of tool  that one just has to dive into ane read the docs  some times..
<Dr_Willis> and experiment with.. and ive fought with it a lot over the last few years.
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis: what is python? i thought it was a language
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis: python 2.6 is the default for what? xubuntu? kubuntu?
<xsebsx> i mean it worked before
<Dr_Willis> xsebsx:  it is a programing language.
<Dr_Willis> and 2.6 is the default with 9.04 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> befor that was 2.5
<Dr_Willis> ive encountered some other programs that have issues with 2.6
<xsebsx> well i installed jaunty
<xsebsx> and it worked well
<xsebsx> with jaunty
<xsebsx> do you think the xfce had to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps that Nicotine program has a homepage/forum that may shed some light on the problem
<Dr_Willis> if you installed xfce via the xubuntu-desktop It might of pulled in some other Pythion versions as well.
<xsebsx> aha!
<xsebsx> i think that's what did it
<xsebsx> that bloody mouse!, i will never install xubuntu again
<xsebsx> i didn't even like it as much as kde
<xsebsx> no cool effects
<Dr_Willis> you can have 2.5 and 2.6 and other verisons instralled at the same time
<xsebsx> does it ever happen one upgrade gets rid of an older version?
<Mamarok> guys, could you take this discussion to -offtopic, please? Support here only, please :)
<Dr_Willis> the 6 mo release cycle ubuntu/kubuntu uses normally dosent do big 'version' changes. so normally its not an issue xsebsx
<Dr_Willis> untill the next 'release'
<Dr_Willis> Python may be special. it came with 2.6 but you could also install 2.5 for compat with older programs.
<xsebsx> Dr_Willis: are all of these old resoures available in the repos? can one use old repos?
<Dr_Willis> they are in the same repo you are using now. try a 'apt-cache search python' and see how many 'versions' of python are there.
<xsebsx> i know this seems offtopic but ive already started backingup and im ging to do a clean cd install
<xsebsx> but is it necessary tobe updating and upgrading everytime there are software updates?
<Dr_Willis> thats why the 6 mo release cycle. to  let you have  an amount of time where theres not supposed to be any ' constant updates'
<saifeddin> hi
<phi_> hi all
<xaker> всем привет
<xaker> '
<walid> salut
<walid> pour la vlc comment je le telecharge
<Mitticoooo> Hi I need to add permission to ADD files in a root folder
<Mitticoooo> i gave the folder all permissions but I don't know why I can't add a new file
<Mitticoooo> can someone help me? Thx
<Mitticoooo> Hi I need to add permission to ADD files in a root folder
<Mitticoooo> i gave the folder all permissions but I don't know why I can't add a new file
<Mitticoooo> can someone help me? Thx
<Guest32826> Hello! I'm trying to install Kubuntu 8.04.2 on a netbook (Acer Aspire One 751) and my problem is that the HDD is not recognized. It works fine with Kubuntu 9.04 but as my other computers have 8.04 I'd prefer to install it on the netbook, too.
<Guest32826> I Tried an upgrade to 8.10 some time ago but it was too buggy. Did this change with 9.04 and how to migrate to the akonadi framework? (That's the point I've not changed to 9.04 so far.)
<zebaztian> i just installed kubuntu and for some reason the special effects wont work
<volty> hi, I installed edubuntu but in kde session I do not have the menu entry for them (edubuntu), while in gnome session I saw it is there ?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<smarty> hello
<martijn81> how does this piece of software called where you have a panel like MAC OSX?
<martijn81> there is something called avant-window-navigator which is for gnome, but is there also something for kde?
<BluesKaj> martijn81, it's also called a panel , if you're referring to where one can put quick launch icons
<martijn81> BluesKaj: yeah you are correct, i ma reffering to such panel... do you got a packagename for me maybe?
<BluesKaj> ok martijn81 I think it's called "fancy tasks" for kde
<martijn81> BluesKaj:  i do not see this in the repository
<cor> what can it do that the regular KDE panel can't?
<BluesKaj> martijn81, strange , can't seem to find a source for the app
<martijn81> yeah i found one on kde-apps.org
<martijn81> thanks man
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> martijn81, I'm interested now too :)
<martijn81> BluesKaj: see this http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=369e0576213df60175a4fc82078ae6c8e04e75f6e8ebb871
<zebaztian> i accidentally removed the taskbar panel
<zebaztian> how can i get it back
<martijn81> zebaztian: right click on your desktop and choose add panel> panel
<zebaztian> when i do that
<zebaztian> it adds a panel at the top of the screen
<zebaztian> i meant to say the one witht he k menu
<zebaztian> i also cant move down the one that appears at the top of the screen when i click on add panel
<martijn81> zebaztian: you should be able to set it tp the bottum
<martijn81> BluesKaj: i cannot seem to configure such panel to the  botum
<martijn81> seems like this piece of software needs some more development
<zebaztian> martijn81, ok i was able to set it but the widgets are in the wrong places
<cor> it definitely still needs work. also, it can be placed on either of the four edges.
<cor> also, the widgets move
<zebaztian> how can i move the widgets?
<cor> click the yin button
<cor> or is it yan? I forget
<zebaztian> ok but what i mean is
<zebaztian> once i pick a widget
<zebaztian> it sets it on an end of the panel that i don't wnat it to be and i can't move it afterward
<cor> click the yin button
<cor> AGAIN
<cor> I know, crazy, but there you have it. Welcome to KDE!
<cor> and be careful not to remove any widget you have more than one of - they will all vanish, along with all your carefully tuned settings...  *POOF*
<cor> remove with the dialog, that is. always remove them manually, from their context menu.
<Mamarok> dwidmann____: dou you have connection problems?
<Mamarok> then please do not aoutjoin until this is sorted
<Mamarok> dwidmann____: please do not aoutjoin until your connection problem is sorted
<djilks> Hey all! I have asus 701sd, just installed 9.10 alpha4, and wireless is a no go. There's no obvious "connect now" and I don't know a cli tool to make it connect like it should. See the network, just won't connect.
<djilks> Any ideas?
<gjulian> djilks: You can get help for karmic in #ubuntu+1 . Maybe it's a know issue.
<gjulian> *known
<djilks> oh, okee thanks
<ubuntu> i luv kubuntu ;)
<ubuntu> ...but the multimedia apps don't work :(
<ubuntu> ...amarok...for one...doesn't do ipods :(
<ubuntu> ...some lib ipod is missing ???
<ubuntu> ...and how do i load codecs???
<ArkoldThos> amarok does work with ipods o.o
<ArkoldThos> the ipod needs to be mounted
<ubuntu> lmao...obviously!
<ubuntu> i have used amarok on bsd...no sweat! but with kubuntu...something about proprietary codecs something ???
<lelousius> Hi
<cypr1nus> hello, what can the problem with asus laptop and atheros wifi card, because the diode of wifi card lights only during the boot of the system and later it doesn't. Ifconfig shows it's up and I can scan networks but i can't connect to any, PLEASE HELP
<ubuntu> what i really like about kubuntu / ubuntu anyway is the net connectivity...see, i'm using a Live! cd to connect to the net
<gjulian> cypr1nus: With atheros wifi cards you need the module madwifi
<lelousius> i have a problem with installing kubuntu :( .. screen freezes after klicking on Install
<gjulian> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cypr1nus> gjulian: really?
<ubuntu> lelousius: maybe your install cd is corrupted...you have to do integrity check ;)
<cypr1nus> damn
<lelousius> hmm ... :( .. i guess you mean the one on the cd .. crashes too :(
<ubuntu> lelousius: yep ;)
<ubuntu> lelousius: you need a fresh Live cd ;)
<lelousius> maybe my blank discs are all broken (they seem not to be normal)
<lelousius> i tried 32 and 64 bit version .. and it crashed in both ..
<ubuntu> lelousius: get fresh ones ;)
<jhutchins_lt> lelousius: Are you verifying each image file when you download it?
<lelousius> no..
<ubuntu> ...of course
<ubuntu> lelousius: always do an integrity check ;)
<jhutchins_lt> Definitely worth the time to do so and not have to burn a bad file to disk, then see it fail.
<ubuntu> lelousius: another sure-fire avoidance of fragmented/corrupted files is by saving the file directly to a flash drive! you can even have a USB Live material! :) isn't that neat? ;)
<aerora> hey
<aerora> iemand aanwezig?
<aerora> zit met een klein probleempje
<ubuntu> aerora: english???
<aerora> yeah offcourse;)
<aerora> im stuck with a small problem
<ubuntu> aerora: how small? ;)
<aerora> i have a problem in the grub
<aerora> error 15
<ubuntu> aerora: grub-install :)
<aerora> where?
<aerora> i cant typ anything here
<ubuntu> aerora: do a fresh grub install ;)
<aerora> i swith the pc on and it says grub loading error 15
<aerora> cant do anything
<aerora> in any way
<aerora> its an old IBM
<ubuntu> aerora: you'll just have to re-install grub
<aerora> with a ubuntu cd?
<BluesKaj> aerora, open your /boot/grb/menu.lst in the run command (Alt+f2)
<aerora> yep
<aerora> but
<aerora> its not starting up
<aerora> can get past the grub
<FloodBotK1> aerora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aerora> cant*
<BluesKaj>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> what pc are you on , live cd ?
<aerora> im on a jaunty jacklope
<ubuntu> aerora: just re-install the whole thing ;)
<BluesKaj> aerora, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, stop that , it won't help
<aerora> im trying to instal ubuntu on an old ibm and that worked now every time i startup i cant do anything it only says grub loading error 15
<ubuntu> <BluesKaj> aerora, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst <<< the guy can't even boot !!! he can't get a prompt ;)
<aerora> yay we have a winner
<aerora> thats correct;)
<BluesKaj> aerora, that'what i asked ..how are you communicating to us right now ?
<aerora> on a ubuntu PC
<ubuntu> aerora: your ibm being old does not have anything to do with it...most booting problems come as a result of faulty installs
<aerora> trying to instal it on a different PC
<aerora> did it the same way as this one;)
<BluesKaj> ok , so do you have a live cd to run on the other pc ?
<MeowKItten> Hi,im havingproblems with my DVD drive,i recently made backups of my old system and now my DVD drive claims ther unreadable yet they work fine on other systems.
<aerora> yes
<aerora> that didnt work
<aerora> ubuntu starts
<aerora> but after the loading screen the screen is black
<BluesKaj> ok run the live cd on the other pc and call up the grub file with the cmnds i posted above , then paste the text on pastebin
<ubuntu> aerora: get a fresh Live cd...the one you have is corrupted
<aerora> ok;)
<aerora> wait a sec starting up right now
<MeowKItten> aerora: did you run a MD5 check?
<aerora> i think the problem is in my video card
<BluesKaj> screen is black , how long did you wait ?
<aerora> i see a trippy screen right now
<aerora> about 15 hours
<MeowKItten> Do you get any errors when booting?
<aerora> nothing
<MeowKItten> trippy screen? distortions and vibrantrs colers ala LSD? or lattice like framwork like mescaline and otehr phenletlyamines? either way thats cool! i wish my screen was all trippy
<aerora> but i booted the live CD i see the background now only its trippy
<lelousius> where can i get the md5-sums for kubuntu ?
<aerora> yes it looks like i used lsd
<MeowKItten> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aerora> now the screen is gray
<MeowKItten> Nobdy has any ideas on my cd/dvdrom drive issue?
<ubuntu> MeowKitten: lmao...you need a visit from your friendly neighborhood cops ;)
<ubuntu> aerora: don't waste your time...but if you enjoy wasting time...fine ;)
<aerora> i like wasting time
<Byron_> Hello everyone
<ubuntu> aerora: just download a Live usb material ;)
<MeowKItten> hello world
<ubuntu> MeowKitten: that's too Java-ish ;)
<aerora> i have a wizard 3d video card maybe thats a problem? Dsystems Wizar3D 144a.10H
<aerora> IBM cant boot from USB
<Byron_> jussi01: I figured out what it was with my netbook. Had to change SATA to IDE instead of AHCI
<ubuntu> aerora: first install your distro and then you can worry about your video card...see if your distro recognises it by running "dmesg"
<BluesKaj> aerora, look for that video card in your package manager to see if it's supported
<aerora> synaptic?
<BluesKaj> synaptic works yes
<Byron_> Is anyone having issues with the repos? I keep getting this error: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_partner_binary-i386_Packages. The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ubuntu> aerora: dmesg (whoever suggested synaptic?!)
<ubuntu> aerora: synaptic is for packages...NOT hardware recognition
<MeowKItten> aerora: Try blindly running some commands strangers on-line give you ,its usually a great idea: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MeowKItten> See if you card is listed
<ubuntu> aerora: even if your card is not listed, ubuntu/kubuntu always has some generic driver for it
<aerora> hmm
<aerora> you know i cant run a terminal right?
<BluesKaj> synaptic , is good for finding driver support , if he's not on the pc he's running dmesg on I don't see the point
<aerora> live cd is trippy
<MeowKItten> noi didint,reboot into recovery mode
<MeowKItten> oh i forgot your on a live cd,why cant you run a terminal?
<BluesKaj> he has to run dmesg on the affected pc, ubuntu
<MeowKItten> byron try this,close out any programs like synaptic,apt,aptitude/etc
<aerora> becouse the display is trippy cant see anything only see parts of the desktop my mouse 10 times
<ubuntu> Blues: he's ON the affected pc ;)
<MeowKItten> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<BluesKaj> he sais hecouldn't get to a screen
<MeowKItten> Byron_: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<MeowKItten> Byron_: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<MeowKItten> Byron_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MeowKItten> Byron_: sudo aptitude install -f
<aerora> ok
<aerora> im on instal screen now
<ubuntu>  <MeowKItten> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*  <<< you're being destructive...humans are supposed to be helpful...unless you're from some dark planet somewhere :D
<MeowKItten> Byron_: sudo aptitude update
<aerora> i can boot live cd and stuff
 * ubuntu pounds on his toe with a jackhammer
<BluesKaj> aerora, sounds like grub may be the least of your probs with that pc :P
<MeowKItten> dontthe rest ofthe comandsi gacve him set im up with a new sources list?
<Byron_> MeowKItten: Thank you. That seems to have done the trick.
<aerora> good possible its very old but perfect for a server
<ubuntu> aerora: install the server
<BluesKaj> aerora, what kind of specs on the old pc ?
<MeowKItten> ubuntu: See i wasn't trying to be destructive. :P
<aerora> 1.6 Ghz
<aerora> 512 MB ram
<aerora> but i think the video card is the problem
<ubuntu> MeowKitten: throw the chemicals out! live a healthy life...be a vegetable :D
<aerora> ill instal it again then boot terminal
<BluesKaj> aerora, not too bad , jaunty will run altho your memory is a bit iffy
<MeowKItten> aerora:  why not install and deal with your problems from there? once youve installed you could acsess a terminal. Did you ever rua  MD% checksum on you ISO?
<Byron_> s/rua MD%/run a MD5
<Byron_> :)
<aerora> again i cant acces ubuntu becouse afther the ubuntu loading screen the screen blacks out and if i use the liveCD i get a trippy screen
<ubuntu> aerora: install the ubuntu / kubuntu server instead...
<MeowKItten> aerora: once installed you can load up into recovery mode
 * BluesKaj backs off the aerora prob ...too many cooks
<aerora> hmm
<BluesKaj> aerora, good luck
<aerora> i can uload a screenshot of the display problem
<aerora> ty blue
<MeowKItten> recovery mode gives your acses to a terminal where you could configuyre a gernic video driver
<krakatoa> aerora: it has been established that what you need to do right now is deal with a fresh install...and fresh install from a clean disc, that is ;)
<aerora> done that 2 times
<aerora> 2 times screen blacks out
<BluesKaj> I believe MeowKItten is correct , drop tty prompt alt+ctrl+f2
<aerora> uploading a pic of the display now
 * krakatoa scratches on the peeling off paint on the wall
<Byron_> I put a new video card on my old desktop. I now have GeForce 7600GS, but it keeps on freezing my system at random points. Any solution to this? I'm running the driver from nVidia as the provided drivers kill KDM.
<martijn81> does anyone of you have an idea how to get this website to work under linux? http://photolaptop.com/
<MeowKItten> its acssessabel from your GRUB menu and as krakatoa said please burna  new disc,maybe try ubuntu alternative install for better preformance,you can run sudo appt-get install kubuntu-desktop? to install the kubuntu packages and choose from your logon screen which desktop enviroement you wan tot load up. with your memory id personaly use ubuntu but kubuntu will still work,just a bit sluggish.
<BluesKaj> martijn81, it need MS Silverlight
<ubuntu> oh, well :)
<BluesKaj> it might run in wine
<martijn81> BluesKaj: i see, and i also see there is moonlight, the OS implementation for this
<martijn81> but the site does not work after i install it
<MeowKItten> Byron_:  are you using teh restricted drivers? If so try using a older dirver. somtiems the restricted one in my experiance cause crashes and downgrading can *sometiems* fix the issue
<ubuntu> i despise wine...anybody in love with a windoze app should just run windoze and forget about linux!
<aerora> this is my screen this is what i mean with trippy  http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/1933/dsc02719.jpg
<Byron_> MeowKItten: No, the restricted drivers (all of them) send me to TTY2. I'm using the driver from the nVidia site
<MeowKItten> wines annoying but tis progressing into a more usaable application. hopefully someday it will work perfectly.
<MeowKItten> aerora: looks like a resolution issue. if you ca get furtehr try adjusting your display resulution
<MeowKItten> Byron_: sorry no idea..
<Byron_> MeowKItten: No worries. Thanks for giving it a shot.
<MeowKItten> im having problems with my DVD drive,i recently made backups of my old system and now my DVD drive claims their unreadable yet they work fine on other systems,any ideas?
<aerora> its not my resolution tryed everything from 800x 600 to 1920 x 1080
<aerora> maybe your bus cable? or maybe its set as a master
<MeowKItten> aerora: once again try what everyones suggested: clean install from a NEW disc,probably using a alternaitve install cd.
<aerora> and once again i installed it 2 times
<aerora> 8.04 and 9.04
<aerora> both dont work
<ubuntu> MeowKitten: <MeowKItten> im having problems with my DVD drive,i recently made backups of my old system and now my DVD drive claims their unreadable yet they work fine on other systems,any ideas? <<< is it a RAW file ???
<aerora> ill try to instal windows 2k and instal it from there anyway thanks for the help
<MeowKItten> ubuntu; no i usut put files onto a dvd and buredit,nothign special
<ml> hello
<ubuntu> MeowKitten: if you're on a windoze box TRY >>> winimage ...linuz has something better...back ups should always be done as images...not files
<ubuntu> aerora: adjust your resolution to a lower value by fixing it to a windoze box...then connect it to your linux installation
<ubuntu> aerora: crt or tft / lcd ???
<rosco_y> I'm trying to recursively search for *.cs files containing a keyword, does anyone know the "fgrep" syntax?
<rosco_y> or, is fgrep the command I want to be using for this?
<aerora> lcd 26 inch
<rosco_y> It seems to me that this should work: fgrep -R keyword *.cs, but I get the error: "fgrep: *.cs: No such file or directory"
<lelousius> *trying to install kubuntu from usb-key now*
<lelousius> c u
<ubuntu> aerora: obviously, the distro does not have a driver for your monitor
<ubuntu> lelousius: all the best ;)
<rosco_y> aerora: do you have the correct driver for your video chipset?
<rosco_y> (or video card)
<ubuntu> aerora: use a different monitor just until you get through with the install...then you can fiddle with the settings:)
<rosco_y> y, sometimes you just have to jiggle things a little to make them work
<rosco_y> don't be afraid to reformat, reinstall :)
<rosco_y> just kidding (a little)
<ubuntu> rosco_y: don't be afraid to reformat, reinstall :) <<< some people don't have the time ;)
<rosco_y> ubuntu: how true
<cinex> rosco_y: egrep or grep -e ?
<rosco_y> cinex: ty, I'm trying to recursively search for files containing a search word
<cinex> and u might need to do 'keyword' or "keyword"
<rosco_y> cinex: well, in my case I'm looking for *.cs files containing "alertWidth"
<cinex> or possible egrep keyword `ls *.cs`
<cinex> it depends how it handles filenames
<ubuntu> rosco_y: man fgrep ;)
<cinex> kk
<rosco_y> ubuntu: ty, I should have tried that in the first place :)
<ubuntu> rosco_y: man fgrep takes you to grep
<aerora> i used a 19 inch tft
<aerora> didnt work
<rosco_y> ubuntu: using the help, I thought this should work: "fgrep -R alertWidth *.cs"
<rosco_y> but it doesn't
<aerora> trying windows 7600 now
<aerora> and it works perfect
<rosco_y> if I'm actually in the directory, "fgrep alertWidth *.cs" works, and -R is the recurse directories option
<ubuntu> aerora: good for you ;)
<aerora> i dont like windows:(
<rosco_y> aerora: I find them useful for checking the weather
<aerora> you can do that with ubuntu;0
<rosco_y> lol
<aerora> damn
<rosco_y> not working perfectly anymore, I'll bet
<aerora> no im stunned by the graphics with a wizard 3d
<KDesk> hi, do you know any amarok git repo for karmic?
<rosco_y> aerora: oh, that's nice
<aerora> it can run the newest windows
<rosco_y> I'm stunned when I can get both monitors working correctly
<aerora> but it cant run ubuntu
<rosco_y> I'll be stunned when I figure out "fgrep"
<rosco_y> I think it's time for a google search
<aerora> google is your friend
<aerora> only the search engine
<rosco_y> aerora: agreed, I couldn't get along without google
<ajfuel> hey guys.. how to join an array of integers in C ?
<rosco_y> ajfuel: I think you have to allocate space and copy to a new array
<cinex> rosco_y: did u try -f *.cs
<cinex> ?
<ajfuel> rosco_y: oh okay.
<cinex> (egrep -r "lee_" *log*
<rosco_y> cinex: no I didn't...but am all over it now
<cinex> )
<cinex> works for me running on chatroom logs
<cinex> fgrep too
<rosco_y> cinex: when the logs are in subdirectories?
<cinex> submit it and find out :P
<cinex> yeah
<cinex> e logs are in subdirectories
<ubuntu> rosco_y: grep -F -r --include=PATTERN
<rosco_y> cinex: I tried "fgrep -f alertWidth *.cs" and I got "fgrep:  alertWidth: No such file or directory"
<cinex> works in the directory without the -r too
<rosco_y> ubuntu the PATTERN is the text to search for, or the file filter?
<cinex> string to search for
<rosco_y> k, thanks
<ubuntu> rosco_y: the pattern to search for
<cinex> egrep -e lee_ -f *log*
<cinex> works too
<cor> rosco_y, "find"
<rosco_y> :) sheesh, I had a buddy who thought tech support might be better for windows than for linux, was he ever wrong
<rosco_y> cor: wouldn't find be more for finding files than searching in them?
<cinex> rosco_y: cat *.log |grep lee_
<cinex> or
<cor> ahh I musta misread your initial question
<cinex> cat *.cs |grep that-word-u-wanted
<cor> I use mc for that, it's quicker
<cor> it basically uses grep, but without you having to think about the switches
<cor> sudo aptitude install mc
<rosco_y> intuitively, I thought fgrep would be the one I want (as in "file" grep)
<cor> or the Dolphin find command, of course, which has content search, and the back-end is already running
<cinex> rosco_y: is it not just shorthand for "grep -e"
<cinex> ?
<rosco_y> cinex: I wouldn't be surprised to learn that you're right--it seems like I did see that before
<rosco_y> well, I have to run and pick up my daughter from her cousin's house, Thanks a Lot Everybody!
<aerora> who has a good alternative for ubuntu
<rosco_y> see you on the go-round
<cinex> aerora: debian
<aerora> cinex: it must be stable and easy to work with
<cinex> oh
<cinex> well ubuntu is very much just a preconfigured debian
<aerora> maybe suze or fedora?
<Brian__> i need some advise i am running kubuntu kde 4.3 and i aloso have gnome installed, ok so i installed kxdocker onto my desktop and when i run the docker it opens but insted of seeing the dock i see a outline of the dock and in the outline i see my wallpaper to my gnome desktop ,kinda like ab little dock shaped window to my gnome desktop any ideas how to fix this
<cinex> have u tired ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu
<cinex> to see if there is one you prefer?
<aerora> ubuntu
<aerora> like the gnome desktop
<cinex> aerora: i prefer kde to gnome
<cinex> its easy to install
<aerora> kde is to windowsy:P
 * ubuntu is back
<aerora> ubuntu
<aerora> what to you advise me?
<aerora> an alternative for ubuntu
<aerora> i like the gnome desktop and it must be easy to use
<ubuntu> aerora: ??? what? did i miss anything?
<aerora> ubuntu is simply not working with my video card
<ubuntu> aerora: would it be proper to suggest a different distro for you in this channel ;)
<ubuntu> aerora: try fedora
<cinex> i was about to say fedora
<cinex> but u should google around about the video card first
<aerora> also an active community?
<aerora> i know;)
 * ubuntu waits to get kicked out of the channel
<cinex> it might be one of those ones that will never work
<cinex> mandriva too
<aerora> you know what
<aerora> ill ask google this one;)
<aerora> download everything
<aerora> and instal them in virtualbox
<ubuntu> aerora: don't install the unbuntu /kubuntu desktop...install the server instead
<cinex> google your graphics card
<cinex> check for linux support
<aerora> ubuntu: server edition doesnt work
<ubuntu> aerora: wow...that's a surprise
<aerora> it crashes then the terminal appers
<aerora> when
<cinex> at distro will work with my graphics card and is easy to use - dont worry ill not tell u what my card is - you can guess"
<ubuntu> aerora: don't use X11
<ubuntu> aerora: try xfce
<aerora> i get serveral options
<ubuntu> aerora: you don't need a desktop if you run a server...use a terminal
<KDesk> Amarok 2.1 starts slow in my computer, like ~20 seconds, any one else with this slow startup?
<aerora> mandriva, fedora, suse, red hat, knoppix, mepis, slackware, debian, gentoo, linspire
<ubuntu> aerora: pardus
<aerora> luckly for me i got a fast connection
<aerora> ill try them al;)
<aerora> long live virtualbox
<ubuntu> aerora: hallelujiah! :D
<KDesk> aerora: look at distro watch, they have a big +100 list of distros :)
<aerora> im looking at iso.linuxquestions.org
<ubuntu> KDesk: upgrade your kde
<KDesk> ubuntu: why do you say that? I have 4.3.0
<ubuntu> KDesk: i thought you didn't have the latest...amarok should work with the latest
<ubuntu> KDesk: "should" and when it doesn't we scratch our eyeballs
<KDesk> ubuntu: ah, I have the latest, both, but amarok is slow since 2.1 or 2.0
<ubuntu> Uptime: 2 hours and 1 minutes
<crazycoders> hi, anyone can help me fix a problem with my apache server please?
<ubuntu> wow! not bad uptime for Live CD :D
<KDesk> ubuntu: hehe, maybe in git it is better..
<ubuntu> crazycoders: man httpd
<crazycoders> ubuntu: common, it's not a man page i want
<crazycoders> i have a problem with it
<crazycoders> i have setup webmin, and when i create vhosts, only one respond for the two of them although i specified a hostname in both
<ubuntu> crazycoders: you have a problem with "man" pages???
<ubuntu> crazycoders: ah. ok
<crazycoders> for example, i set up svn.7dfx.com and cmdb.7dfx.com
<ubuntu> [23:12] <crazycoders> i have setup webmin, and when i create vhosts, only one respond for the two of them although i specified a hostname in both <<< vhosts work best with bsd
<crazycoders> and both respond on the VNC
<crazycoders> ahhh man, wtf... it works now
<crazycoders> it didn't work this morning when i set it up
<aerora> downloading opensuse fedora and mandriva now anyone else with a good advise?
<crazycoders> i messed with it for like 2h
<ubuntu> crazycoders: call that "glitch" :D
<crazycoders> yeah
<crazycoders> ohhhhhhh it came back, no that problem i had fixed, it's a problem with svn i keep getting now
<crazycoders> do you know anything about SVN?
<ubuntu> crazycoders: i know less, google knoew more???
<crazycoders> obviously, but that error is very unspecific
<crazycoders> OPTIONS OF <<svn.7dfx.com>> resulted in 200 ok...
<crazycoders> sends back ok
<ubuntu> crazycoders: tinker, tinker and tinker some more
<crazycoders> but it says its an error
<crazycoders> :P
<ubuntu> crazycoders: 2 hours is like hey, what's 2 hours???
<crazycoders> lol, whats the point of an IRC channel no-one helps? I don't need MAN or Google advice, i can do it myself and if i came here it's probably because i already tried that
<crazycoders> hah
<ubuntu> crazycoders: everything comes with a documentation including httpd or whatever
<ubuntu> this cahnnel if for coffee and things ephemeral...nobody ever gets help from this channel :P
<cor> excellent news! I must go read how to create dolphin service menus. Doh!
<genii> crazycoders: webmin is no longer provided with (k)ubuntu, or supported. It was replaced with ebox
<genii> crazycoders: You *may* find someone in #ubuntu-server who could help
<aerora> hmm
<aerora> i cant find fedora with gnome ?
<genii> maybe you want a fedora channel :)
<crazycoders> ok so webmin not recommended, i'll try to apt-get ebox, brb
<crazycoders> although i doubt it's what is causing my svn problems
<MeowKItten> Hi im on step 5 here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942664 and im getting these errors:nord@fnord-desktop:~/git$ make depend
<MeowKItten> make: *** No rule to make target `depend'.  Stop.
<MeowKItten> fnord@fnord-desktop:~/git$ make
<MeowKItten> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<MeowKItten> fnord@fnord-desktop:~/git$ sudo make install
<MeowKItten> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<FloodBotK1> MeowKItten: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeowKItten> Hi im on step 5 here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942664 and im getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/m41b5a741
<javier_> hola
<kathrin> hola :)
<javier_> que tal?
<javier_> de donde eres?
<kathrin> bien, gracias. pero:
<kathrin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<javier_> where do you come from?
<javier_> are you there?
<kathrin> germany, but this is a support channel only, if you want to chat, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<javier_> thanks
<javier_> have a good day
<kathrin> you too
<MeowKItten> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<MeowKItten> um how come kubuntu claims deb is not a command?
<MeowKItten> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<MeowKItten> fnord@fnord-desktop:~/git$ deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<MeowKItten> bash: deb: command not found
<MeowKItten> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<FloodBotK1> MeowKItten: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kathrin> MeowKItten: deb is not a command
<suman> guys, i am trying to set up vpn in kubuntu 8.04
<suman> but have heard that there are bugs with the knetwork-manager
<suman> anyone knows a fix for this
<kathrin> MeowKItten: if you want to add an additional repository, you need to write the line you mentioned into your /etc/apt/sources.list ,then you can update your sources with apt-get udpate and you can afterwards download compiz like a normale package
<kathrin> MeowKItten: If you want to install a *.deb package you can do so through commandline, using the comand dpkg
<crazycoders> hey i'm back
<crazycoders> i removed webmin and installed ebox, but i can't seem to edit my users or even access my httpd vhosts
<crazycoders> am i missing something
<crazycoders> ?
<JeffH-> Is 10gb enough space to install kubuntu and take it for a test drive?
<StupidWeasel> Yes JeffH, that's plenty :)
<JeffH-> StupidWeasel: Thanks
<StupidWeasel> Well not "plenty". But enjoy to give it a good spin =P
<JeffH-> My father just want to see how it looks.  I now need to figure out if I can install from usb rather than burning a cd
<kathrin> JeffH-: you should even be able to install it and boot from your usb ;)
<JeffH-> will it be slow?  I tried installing OS X to a usb stick and it was SLOW!
<kathrin> JeffH-: yeah it'll be slower
<JeffH-> Is there a way to install it to a usb stick from OS X? ( don't have Windows)
<kathrin> these are instructions to install from a usbstick: http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software_os/vista/news/130336/windows_vista_64_bit_digital_signierte_treiber_werden_pflicht/
<kathrin> sry
<kathrin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<FloodBotK1> kathrin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragnslcr> If you burn it to a CD, you can also run from the CD without installing anything to a hard disk
<Dragnslcr> Not sure if you can do a Live run from USB
<JeffH-> that's a good point.  I guess I can just burn a cd
<gr8expectations> I am looking for some help with ubuntu. New user, cannot get sound to work on web, tried lots of solutions from the support boards
<gr8expectations> never used irc before either, am i even in the right place to ask for help?
<Mamarok> gr8expectations: what exact version of Kubuntu are you using?
<gr8expectations> ah, I am not using kubuntu, ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> oh, then you should better ask in #ubuntu, I no nothing about Gnome, sorry
<gr8expectations> thank you
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<MeowKItten> hi idlike a terminal on my desktop,like  a wiget or other sort of program,isthis possible?
<MeowKItten> a keybored shorcut to bring it to the top or displaythe desktop would be nice too
<Dragnslcr> You could set a global shortcut to launch Konsole
<devilsadvocate> MeowKItten, look at yakuake
<Dragnslcr> Or use a Quicklaunch widget
<navetz> can someone help me I cannot get my krunner to work
<navetz> i was having lots of issues when i upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04
<navetz> does anyone know how to reinstall the run command ?
<luismo> exit
<genii> navetz: apt-cache search krunner     shows some possibles
<navetz>  genii: I didn't  know about that thanks. I also didn't know the run command was a plasmoid widigt
<genii> navetz: dpkg -S /usr/bin/krunner shows: kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/bin/krunner          (the originating package of krunner)
<genii> So conceivably you could do something like a sudo apt-get install --reinstall debase-workspace-bin              ....but I wouldn't chance doing it when in KDE
<genii> bah, the "k" dropped from kdebase when I copy/pasted
<navetz> genii: okay I'll go to a tty session and try it out
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> plasma crash
<shadeslayer> anyways
<shadeslayer> bye all
<MeowKItten> ok so kubuntu starts any program that was left running when the computer shuts down right? what about background processes and other things? wont this evently clutter things up and cause me to have a few hundred running programs/processes/etc?
<MeowKItten> i mean of coure ill shut down any programs i dont want running but wont ther stillbe some i cant shut down or see? not sure if what im saying makes any sense,i dont realy know how to artiucalte it
<baron86> Hello there, I got a problem with my CPU Load. Its an AMD Athlon 3200+ and i use Kubuntu 9.04 and in the Idle mode it consumes 33% where as in the System Monitor the total sum is about 8-10.. What else is running and i dont see it?
<baron86> My Xp CPU Load was 2-3... whats wrong? I am new in Linux community but need assistance
<Byron> Don't everyone chat at once, please ;)
<pulaski> hello, I run kubuntu 9.04 jaunty.  I want to play an audio cd using kscd.  The generat configuration tab only allows me to select if the cd should be ejected after play.  After I have placed a music cd in my drive I must manually bring up kscd but then it doesn't begin to play.How can I configure kscd to recognize my audio cd drive?
<Walex> what does "recognize my audio cd drive?" mean?
<pulaski> Walex: Thank you for responding.  In my exerience configuration of a cd player allows one to choose from cd devices.  I have cdrom cdrom0 and cdrom1.  How does kscd know which cddrive contains the music cd?
<genii> pulaski: I'd try checking off "Autoplay when CD inserted" as shown on this config screenshot of kscd http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdemultimedia/kscd/kscd-options-tab.html
<Walex> pulaski: "Extras>Configue KsCD>CD-ROM device"
<pulaski> Walex: thank you, I appreciate your suggestion
<pulaski> I have just used sudo apt-get install kscd.  I can bring the player up but in does not look like the one in the help files.  If I enter kscd -v on the cl it returns QT; 4.5.0 , KDE: 4.2.2 (KDE4.2.2) KsCD: 1.5.  The right click configure brings up two tabs.  General, in wich I can only turn on or off auto eject and Appearance: in which I can only change the font.
<pulaski> This is not the KsCD I'm falmiliar with from earlier versions of kubuntu.
<joshua__> what it take to get X to respawn after ctrl+alt+bksp?
<genii> joshua__: kdm restart
<joshua__> from where?!?
<genii> joshua__: ctrl-alt-f1 usually will still take you to console1 where you could issue something like: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<joshua__> right now, ctrl-alt-f1 goes to a hung console since that getty didn't resapwan eitehr
<genii> joshua__: Not good. Did any other respawn ? (tty2-tty5/6)
<joshua__> nope
<joshua__> I've got one working on tty2 right now
<joshua__> if that shell dies, that's it
<genii> joshua__: Did it go to busybox, or regular shell?
<joshua__> normal shell
<joshua__> I am really really considering doing apt-get install sysvinit right now
<genii> joshua__: Should still be able to execute the kdm restart from there then
<joshua__> so bloody what this kind of bug is madness
<genii> joshua__: I haven't seen it before.
<pulaski> Walex: Gone is the rectangular shape and familiar controls.  The help files provide the screenshot you posted a few moments ago.  That screenshot is unavailable with the version of KsCD that I have recently acquired.  Perhaps I can downgrade to an earlier version.  Can you provide a package name for the version from which you obtained your screen shot?
<genii> pulaski: The screenshot is on the kde documentation site, it's not anything I have installed. I tend to use Amarok for my cd-playing
<Walex> pulaski: that was by 'genii'. I am using KDE 3.5.10 BTW. But it is very likely that whatever version you are using also has a configurati8on dialog.
#kubuntu 2009-08-30
<joshua__> genii: found a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/330004
<pulaski> Walex: Thank's for your patience.  I use Amarok also and I have used it in the past to play CDs.  I haven't played any music from CDs with either Amarok or KsCD for that matter.  Right now Amarock also shows no CD as inserted.  Perhaps this is a larger problem than I realize.
<joshua__> how much damage would apt-get install sysvinit do?
<Walex> pulaski: unlikely to be a larger problem. You can anyhow check that the drive and/or the CD in the drive is recognized in severaql ways.
<genii> joshua__: If I recall, the system is moving away from sysvinit
<genii> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<joshua__> they seem to not have the utter reliability that sysvinit still has
<maco> how so?
<joshua__> maybe you've got it too
<joshua__> try exiting from a console login
<joshua__> I don't get another login prompt
<avihayb> joshua__: are ya trying to restart x-server with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<joshua__> I re-enabled that keystroke after an X hang that brought the system down
<joshua__> unfortunately it doesn't respawn X
<joshua__> or exit from a console shell doesn't restart that either
<avihayb> it happens to me sometimes
<avihayb> killing and reruning kvm usualy does the trick
<avihayb> err kdm
<joshua__> a getty not coming back though (same bug different instance) is absolutely unacceptable
<genii> joshua__: What reports result of: runlevel
<pulaski> Walex: Yes my device manager allows me to rip tracks using K3b which I have just done successfully.  It also allows me to view the contents of the CD audio disc using Dolphin however none of the files appear.  I don't want to waste your time.  All I want to do is play a cd.  I wil struggle with this further on my own.  Thanks for your help.
<joshua__> N 2
<genii> Hm, N 2 is correct
<joshua__> are those files in /etc/event.d shell scripts?
<joshua__> I'm preparing to do something absolutely drastic
<genii> joshua__: Posting 9 here looks hopeful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058964
<joshua__> huh
<joshua__> well let's see if that works
<joshua__> going down for reboot
 * genii makes more coffee
<blikou> hi everybody
<joshua__> that did it alright
<blikou> i need some help
<blikou> i have deleted my network by mistake
<joshua__> oops
<blikou> network manager sorry
<blikou> i can t reinstall because i don t have casse to internet anymore
<blikou> access
<joshua__> double oops
<joshua__> but how are you on irc?
<blikou> with my second pc yes
<joshua__> become root on no-network pc
<joshua__> run ifconfig on second pc
<joshua__> ping each IP address in subnet until you find an unusable one
<joshua__> probably in the 192.168.0 or 192.168.1 range
<blikou> 192.168.1.1 doesn t work
<joshua__> that's probably your router
<blikou> yes
<joshua__> therefore try assigning the dead pc 192.168.1.5
<blikou> how i can re install the network man,ager without downloading ?
<joshua__> you will be downloading
<joshua__> to assign by hand, use ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5 up
<blikou> ok
<joshua__> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<blikou> always with ifconfig?
<joshua__> the second command does not use ifconfig
<joshua__> route is its own command
<blikou> ok
<blikou> thanks joshua__
<joshua__> try traceroute 1.2.3.4 and see if it goes anywhere
<joshua__> it should get a few hops before dropping
<blikou> 1.2.3.4 is a pentagon ip i don t want to go to guantanamo
<genii> ifconfig eth0 up     and dhclient eth0       should work in most situations where ppl have a router
<joshua__> I'm not used to having consistant names for dhcp client
<joshua__> last I checked 1.2.3.4 is unallocated
<blikou> i was kidding :)
<joshua__> oh man ubuntu doesn't install traceroute by default
<genii> tracepath
<joshua__> I'd go ahead and try dhclient and hope that works
<joshua__> if not, the last step is a bit more painful
<joshua__> blikou?
<blikou> no ezffect
<blikou> i can ping outside
<joshua__> good
<blikou> but i can t see the packages
<blikou> it can t see
<joshua__> try to reach www.google.com
<blikou> i can t
<genii> dns
<joshua__> I was afraid of that
<joshua__> you will need to transfer /etc/resolv.conf from your working system to this one
<blikou> i can t
<blikou> it is win xp
<joshua__> hmmm
<genii> blikou: sudo dhclient -r eth0 ; sudo dhclient eth0                   and then try ping goole or so again
<blikou> ok thanks genii
<joshua__> I thought he just said dhclient didn't work
<genii> no one gave him command syntax
<blikou> 'r for remove?
<blikou> -r
<genii> blikou: Yes -r is "release"
<joshua__> duh
<takoski> hi i want to download video from daylimotions but with the addons of firefox say me Unrecognized Site Input: Could not retrieve .flv file.
<takoski> what i can do?
<joshua__> reagle, o how I wish
<blikou> great it is working :)
<blikou> thanks joshua__ and genii
<joshua__> you know, I miss my old trick of keeping an emergerncy toolset in /proc/1/fd/3
<joshua__> I had a nice set of static binaries from the initial initrd
<jinzougen> I'm trying to connect to a microsoft VPN with PPTP. I installed the network-manager-pptp package but my no PPTP option is available under manage connectinos.
<jinzougen> Just OpenVPN and VPNC
<jinzougen> I also rebooted since the install.
<Laeborg> hi
<Laeborg> i just installed zenwalk on sda1 and now i want to add it to GRUB Bootloader where I already have kubuntu
<Laeborg> but how can I see what hd(0,?) sda1 has ?
<Laeborg> 0,0 ?
<sebastien_> hey
<sebastien_> sup guys
<Laeborg> need some help with grub
<blikou> that is stupid but i have lost my clock on the task bar
<blikou> how i can recover it?
<kathrin> blikou: right click the panel, select add widget, selcect digital watch and it should be back in
<blikou> ok
<blikou> thanks kathrin
<Laeborg> any who can help me with grub?
<Laeborg> i want to add Zenwalk to it, but it wont work
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/d147cea93
<Laeborg> this is menu.lst
<genii> Laeborg: sda1 usually corresponds to 0,0 sda2 to 0,1   sdb1 1,0                 etc
<Laeborg> #
<Laeborg> title           Zenwalk 6.0.1
<Laeborg> #
<Laeborg> root            (hd0,0)
<Laeborg> #
<FloodBotK1> Laeborg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laeborg> chainloader     +1
<Laeborg> sorry
<genii> Laeborg: The examples I see at http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=Fresh_grub_install  shows not a chainloader entry but a line like: kernel vmlinuz-2.6.18.6 root=/dev/sda5       so you need to know the vmlinuz  name in it's /boot
<Laeborg> okay will try that
<Laeborg> didnt work :/
<MTGap_> Is there anyway for me to change the icon of chromium-browser (besides the hicolor ones) so that it is always that icon even when it updates. I can only change it for the menu and launching but not what shows in the task manager. Anyway to make it permanent?
<Byron> It seems that I have something playing in a WINE window. It does not appear to be playing audio. Any way to check why that is?
<Byron> the window is labeled "X-System"
<xandermiller> hello
<bazhang> hi
<xandermiller> I messed up my "trash bin". I accidentally deleted it with the mouse. Then I undid the deletion. After that it fails to work in every respect, it has nothing in it, it won't empty, I can't fine the Trash file (I forgot it's name but it's a hidden file) and other users can't use trash either.
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<xandermiller> I have the newes version
<xandermiller> I just downloaded and installed this week
<xandermiller> brb
<xandermiller> ok found it
<xandermiller> should I simply delete it? I want to restore the functionality
<xandermiller> bazhang: what does !trash do?
<xandermiller> what I'd like to do is to purge the application that governs trash and then reinstall it
<bazhang> xandermiller, its a factoid request to the bot. tells you info about the location change of the trash
<xandermiller> Oh
<xandermiller> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<xandermiller> thanks, I thought the bot was a person
<xandermiller> kind of like my wife
<zuz__> is there an easy way to open a kate file as root instead of using terminal?
<zuz__> through dolphin
<lein> login to kde/gnome/whatever as root
<genii> lein: That is strongly NOT a good suggestion
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a good terminal based editor for editing config files? lol
<genii> CoJaBo-Aztec: I usually use sudo nano /etc/filename
<lein> genii: didn't say it was a good idea. just an answer to  zuz__ question
<zuz__> im scared of using nano
<CoJaBo-Aztec> genii: Needs to be something simple, but nano breaks the syntax with its word wrap... why?
<zuz__> im trying to config privoxy
<zuz__> wanted to use kate
<zuz__> but then when i saved it was it couldnt
<zuz__> so im trying to open it as root
<lein> try emacs or vi
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Nano is pretty easy, but beware of word wrap. Is there a better easy one?
<zuz__> but i dont know the commands
<genii> CoJaBo-Aztec: vi/vim then
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I had to use kill to get out of vi last time I started it lol
<genii> zuz__: alt-f2     then:  kdesudo kate
<zuz__> genii thats exactly what i wanted, thanks alot
<genii> zuz__: You're welcome
<zuz__> ok now this is something ive been wondering for a long time, but always forget to search since I only remember when im closing firefox, lets see if someone knows
<zuz__> why is it that sometimes when you close firefox the option of close and save tabs is not available
<webbb> do you guys like Akonadi i dont know if i likie it or not
<webbb> a little confused about it
<zuz__> hmmm let me see if i know what akonadi is
<genii> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<genii> Hm
<mike_yung> Hi, I'm considering switching to Ubuntu.  Can anyone here tell me how the package management works in real life?
<mike_yung> I'm faced with my 5th Gentoo reinstall, in 3 years.
<mike_yung> Obviously, I want to put something in which won't break.
<genii> mike_yung: debian derivativeslike *buntu use dpkg and apt.
<genii> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<genii> The front-ends vary as you can see by the factoid
<mike_yung> I used debian, 6 years ago.  apt-get didn't work that well for me, back then.
<mike_yung> but now we have front ends
<mike_yung> how are they?
<genii> mike_yung: I tend to just use the CLI with apt-get or aptitude
<genii> You get more useful info if something fails
<mike_yung> so things fail here to?
<mike_yung> that's my experience with debian, years back.
<genii> mike_yung: Usually not when installing packages from official repositories
<mike_yung> things fail.  when you try to fix it everything breaks
<mike_yung> ah, I see
<genii> However many people add Launchpad PPA repositories, medibuntu, etc etc
<mike_yung> OK.  Thanks.
<mike_yung> What's Ubuntu hardy?
<genii> mike_yung: It's the 2008, April release
<genii> (hence the 8.04 designation)
<genii> mike_yung: LTS (longterm support) releases are every 2 years...it was the previous LTS version
<genii> The next will be 10.04
<mike_yung> Is it official?  I need MediaTomb.  It's currently in Debian unstable, Debian testing and Ubuntu hardy.
<genii> mike_yung: Still supported for a while yet :)
<genii> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<genii> The above link shows what releases are supported until when
<mike_yung> OK, thanks.  Nice to get it first hand.
<mike_yung> All the web sites claim to be the one.
<luiferares> hi
<luiferares> i have problems activating screen edges
<clint_> high
<Dr_Willis> Hello
<zuz_> hi
<pescado> is there anybody who can help me with kylix
<pescado> hello there
<yamishi> can someone help me with a problem i have with svn?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> Kylix is somthing ive not heard of  in a Long time
<zuz_> !kylix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kylix
<zuz_> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<zuz_> ohhh so its like a new pharmacy...  like CVS
<zuz_> :P
<yamishi> yeah
<yamishi> but
<pescado> kylix is for programming in delphi
<zuz_> can i refill my adderall there?
<yamishi> when i try to upload a new version of an arhive i keep getting this problem
<zuz_> yeah 3 years of computer science about 5 years ago, i unlearned most of it
<yamishi> 	
<yamishi> svn: Failed the commit (details below):
<yamishi> svn: Authorization failed
<FloodBotK1> yamishi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pescado> i got kylix already but gave it errors that right now i can not solve it
<zuz_> im trying to understand tor
<zuz_> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<pescado> what in the name of the lord is tor
<zuz_> ok so lets not use tor for irc.....
<zuz_> makes you stealth  :)
<zuz_> kinda
<pescado> kool
<zuz_> http://www.torproject.org/overview.html.en
<zuz_> so you can surf online anonymous
<zuz_> this laptop only has kubuntu, no windows, no mac os
<Dr_Willis> Tor on 9.04 had 'issues'
<Dr_Willis> like .. it not being in the repos.. even tho other packages depended on it. :)
<navetz> can someone please help me fix krunner
<navetz> http://pastebin.ca/S:1547979
<navetz> this is the error i get
<Serpardum> page not found navetz
<Serpardum> it's there without the S:
<navetz> oh shit didn't notice that
<navetz> thanks
<Serpardum> try gooleing for "org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorag'
<navetz> okay thanks
<groowy> hello, i have a strange problem when i was using ubuntu never happened but now i m using kubuntu but it happened.. while i m listening music on audacious i cant hear anything else eg. pidgin sounds or another aplications. I tryied to play video on youtube but cant hear anything only the played music on audacious
<groowy> any idea?
<groowy> hello anyone here??
<dwidmann_> groowy:  I think I know why
<dwidmann_> groowy: fixing is probably complicated
<groowy> dwidmann: can we try? i ll be appreciate if you can help
<dwidmann_> groowy: I've never been very good with this sort of thing actually ... I'll take a peak around and see if I can find a good forum post in the mean time though
<dwidmann_> groowy: anyhow, it has something to do with the program taking exclusive control of the sound device
<dwidmann_> groowy: setting up some sort of software mixing with alsa config or maybe pulseaudio would be the fixes I'd look for
<groowy> dwidmann: thank you, i googled it but it s very strange to search "cant hear other aplications while one running"
<groowy> dwidmann: thank you
<dwidmann_> Here's how to setup alsa level software mixing: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Dmix#The_Dmix_Howto ... provided the document isn't too intimidating
<groowy> thank you dwidmann_ let me check it
<groowy> dwidmann_: thank you!!! :) it works
<dwidmann_> groowy: oooh, cool
<groowy> dwidmann_: it s done after "apt-get install alsa-oss alsaplayer mpg321 alsaplayer-alsa alsa-base
<groowy> "
<dwidmann_> hmmm, whatever works!
<Mamarok> dwidmann_: did you fix you connection since yesterday?
<dwidmann_> Mamarok: Don't really know what was going on yesterday
<dwidmann_> Mamarok: I assume it was temporary because I don't usually have much trouble
<Mamarok> wello, it looked scary
<dwidmann_> Mamarok: think it happened while I was out, so I came home to a boatload of crazy in Quassel, but it seems pretty normal now
<Mamarok> going on for almost 2 hours
<Mamarok> I was not around neither, I've only seen it when I came back, too
<mamasue> Guten morgen, brauche bitte eine einweisung für quassel kann mir jemand helfen?
<Mamarok> !de | mamasue
<ubottu> mamasue: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mamasue> Thanks mamarok
<Mamarok> you are welcome mamasue
<btoogood> hi there all
<ShishKabab> Hello. The default session type on my computer keeps going back to Gnome, even though I've selected KDE multiple times. Is there a config file somewhere I can check or something?
<preston> certian packages are blocked is this supposed to be the case
<preston> on my install and upgrade
<jeerum> hi
<preston> hello
<jeerum> i have some question
<jeerum> ircd refuse connection from outside
<jeerum> what i must change on ircd.conf
<Dr_Willis> are you behind a router/firewall?
<jeerum> yes
<jeerum> but port is redirected
<jeerum> it connects only with loaclhost
<jeerum> localhost*
<jeerum> auth {}: allow users to connect to the ircd (OLD I:
<jeerum> there is only 	user = "*@127.0.0.1";
<jeerum> must i add some lines?
<Dr_Willis> ive never configured  'ircd' so  no idea.   when in doubt check its docs/faq i imagine.
<jeerum> ok, i have googled 2 days now :)
<jeerum> but thanks
<Dr_Willis> if the irc server is that poorly docmented.. time to try a different irc server im guessing
<jeerum> :)
<jeerum> i will :)
<jeerum> i`m still to noob and all stuff takes time
<jeerum> yes i get it to work :)
 * Dr_Willis wont ask why you even want to run an irc server....
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jeerum> friend ask
<jeerum> mu pc 24/7 online
<jeerum> my*
<jeerum> do have anonymous chat
<Dr_Willis> he could just join/make  some channel here...
<xineohp> Maybe he/she would like to play with an irc server...
<jeerum> yes he have
<Dr_Willis> 'i want to play with somthing, so will you install some services on your box that may put your pc at risk in ways you dont understand for me?' :)
<jeerum> i learn linux
<jeerum> first risk is power up pc :p
<Dr_Willis> whats the specific IRC server youa re trying to run? theres several you can use.
<Dr_Willis> !ircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jeerum> i have running now :)
<xineohp> Dr_Willis: Ugh.. "on your box"?
<jeerum> what is best kubuntu irc client?
<Dr_Willis> You  have 'what' running now?
<Dr_Willis> theres 3 irc servers in the reposiutories.
<jeerum> ircd-hybrid
<xineohp> Just get inspircd.
<xineohp> Simple-er. (Okay, fine, so I only tried one, big deal).
<Dr_Willis> IRC contact: #ircd-coders on irc.ircd-hybrid.org
<Dr_Willis> their web page is very lacking in the docs area.. i dont even see a forum
<jeerum> :)
<xineohp> jeerum: You could try Inspircd.
<jeerum> is this command line irc client?
<xineohp> Are we talking about clients now or servers??
<jeerum> i have server
<Dr_Willis> http://forum.ircd-hybrid.org/
<Dr_Willis> You have a server you cant figture out how to configure.. :)
<jeerum> i only need to allow outside connection and now i have
<jeerum> another stuff is easyer
<Dr_Willis> seeing the quality of the ircd-hybrid docs/web site..i would have to suggest some other IRC server to play with.
<jeerum> :P
<jeerum> dont plan make nothing big
<Dr_Willis> unless thers some man pages  or other guides on using it.
<xineohp> Hmm, I thought I may of been sort of help, whatever floats your boat.
<Dr_Willis> Im not seeing any.. and it seems to not be very popular.
<Dr_Willis> The docs give that IRC channel and a URL to a forum site that seems to be down.
<jeerum> what is best server then?
<Dr_Willis> best depends on your needs.
<xineohp> jeerum: I used inspricd and it's good for what I need it to do.
<Dr_Willis> Tyeres irc servers written in perl and ruby and other languages as well.
<xineohp> UnrealIRCD is good too.
<xineohp> mibbit.com uses that.
<Dr_Willis> http://pircd.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> 06/05/02 - pircd Beta One is out! Not quite as exciting as Beta Zero, but if it were, then it would be called Gamma Zero
<Dr_Willis> heh,,, last update was 02 :)
<xineohp> Wow, Dr_Willis. Does www.unrealircd.com work?
<Dr_Willis> work as in the web site works? or the sever functions?
<xineohp> The page isn't loading for me.
<Dr_Willis> sems dead here also
<xineohp> Bleh, then it's down.
<Dr_Willis> heh heres a basic irc server  in about 100 lines of Python code
<Dr_Willis> http://twistedmatrix.com/pipermail/twisted-python/2001-December/000619.html
<Dr_Willis> and one in ruby
<Dr_Willis> http://code.google.com/p/ruby-ircd/
 * Dr_Willis goes backto cleaning out his hard drive.
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<Dr_Willis> Hiiddly Hoo!
<ForgeAus> is there a command to show the boot process messages, etc that linux goes through in konsole?
<ForgeAus> same kinda stuff as in the console tty screen
<Dr_Willis> theres the /var/log files
<Dr_Willis> you could  show them in a terminal with 'tail -f /var/log/WHATEVER'
<Dr_Willis> thers other 'log tail' tools out also
<ForgeAus> top shows running processes... hmm...
<Dr_Willis> htop is more info then top :)
<Dr_Willis> looks nicer also
<ForgeAus> yes and more user friendly
<apparle> how to manually set ipaddress,subnet mask, gateway
<ForgeAus> ifconfig? I guess
<apparle> ForgeAus: any method with GUI
<ForgeAus> gui, use the system-settings applet for network settings
<apparle> When I open network manager, click on add wired network connection and then select Manual Ip..............the 'add' becomes enabled but nothing happens when I press it
<ForgeAus> uh maybe ask in #KDE? I don't know, it could be a bug... I would just assume it should work normally...
<cor> afaik network-manager can't do static IPs
<ForgeAus> cor? interesting...
<cor> I prefer /etc/network/interfaces, way easier
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I thought network manager could set static ips
<Dr_Willis> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<cor> if you want static, remove gui rubbish and do it direct. or use wicd
<cor> I don't use it, but last time I checked it could not
<cor> the best way to setup static IPs is with fixed leases on your gateway. a piece of cake with IPCop/othe Linux gateway
<Dr_Willis> My router has settings to rember mac/ip  so i get 'static' ip's bsically :)
<ForgeAus> !IP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IP
<cor> same thing, yup
<ForgeAus> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<apparle> Actually I think network manager can set it up but as we all know the current GUI is buggy...........................it may be a bug
<ForgeAus> lol wireless... hmm... what about non-wireless? lol
<cor> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<cor> heh
<apparle> cor: now it seems you yourself have to tell me
<cor> seriously, most network configurations can be done with a single line in /etc/network/interfaces
<ForgeAus> cor, possibly but one needs to know what they're doing in there don't they?
<cor> in konqueror>> man:interfaces
<ForgeAus> :) that sounds helpful :)... at least
<cor> it's all there
<apparle> ok
<apparle> I'll restart into kubuntu and then try
<cor> all the network managers do, is configure that file, and then do ifup -a
<cor> and /etc/resolv.conf, of course
<apparle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<apparle> exactly speaking...........I got this image from the college server for network conifguration....... http://imagebin.org/61678 now I want to configure linux
<cor> easy
<apparle> cor: tell me then
<cor> did you remove the network-manager?
<apparle> no
<cor> then any changes you make will be obliterated
<cor> by the network manager
<apparle> then what should I do
<apparle> should I purge it?
<cor> simple remove is fine for now
<cor> then simply enter a line for your ethernet connexion, and add a line for each parameter you wish to set
<cor> auto eth0
<apparle> cor: tell me the exact name of package
<cor> no
<apparle> cor: which packge should I remove then
<cor> whatever it's called that is the network manager, maybe knetwork-manager, dunno
<apparle> cor: Ok I'll search it
<cor> only take a second in synaptic or similar, ceariainly longer than to type a sentence here
<cor> *certainly
<apparle> next tell me what lines to add in /etc/network/interfaces
<cor> address 10.200.52.100
<cor> etc.
<cor> see the man page for the rest
<apparle> cor: Can't search now as I am on windows...........net did not start on linux :)
<cor> i see
<cor> can you get to the linux file system from there?
<apparle> cor: no. anyways no problem I'll search later
<ForgeAus> ext2ifs or e2fsd ....
<cor> "knetworkmanager"
<ForgeAus> apparle you can install one of those to do it
<cor> the underlying package is "networkmanager"
<ForgeAus> read/write your linux disk from in windows (XP at least, probabaly Bista too but I don't know)
<cor> can they handle ext4 yet?
<ForgeAus> grr Vista.. if I can type it right (still shudders when saying that word...)
<cor> I liked it better when you mispelled it
<ForgeAus> ext4? uh I don't know, doubt it, but I could be wrong
<apparle> ok..........................but I don't want windows to read my linux files
<ForgeAus> apparle fair enuff
<cor> apparle, it's easy enough to bring up the interface manually from the shell, if you know what you are doing. see the ifup man page
<cor> and ifconfig
<apparle> cor: after removing the network manager I have to add http://paste.ubuntu.com/261870/ to the interfaces file and then what should I do?
<cor> you got the gateway address wrong
<ForgeAus> slax6 (linux) in hawkPE boot disk shows a console window with services, etc info I think its same stuff you normally get in tty console...
<ForgeAus> (only with a scrollbar, etc)...
<ForgeAus> but I aren't running it to find out what the command is right now lol...
<ForgeAus> I think its just a shell command given to a konsole window...
<apparle> cor: typed wrong by mistake...............I'll correct it.............what next
<cor> the gparted boot sidk is handy for all sorts of manouveres like this
<cor> apparle, that, and ensure /etc/resolv.conf has some valid entry in it
<cor> nameserver <IP HERE>
<cor> ifup should setup your routing automatically, and you just forget about it from that point
<apparle> cor: which Ipaddress should I put in resolve.conf.............10.200.52
<apparle> .100
<cor> try the gateway IP
<apparle> ok..............I have to put the 'nameserver 10.200.1.1' in resolv.conf and then
<apparle> after that it will automatically configure it??
<cor> yup
<cor> you have a "lo" entry in interfaces, too, yeah?
<apparle> I dunno
<cor> auto lo
<cor>     iface lo inet loopback
<cor> put that one first.
<cor> the listed interfaces are brought up in order, see
<apparle> this should be there first right?
<apparle> auto lo iface lo inet loopback address 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0
<apparle> obviously with line feed
<apparle> cor thanks....................................and what should I do to remove all this if ever required
<cor> install networkmanager
<apparle> cor: ah...........yes .............thanks :)
<cor> and no, the lo lines are exactly as I pasted, no other details
<cor> two lines only
<apparle> ok two lines only
<apparle> thanks for your patient response.
<cor> np
<cor> I'm avoiding a shell script
<apparle> ya
<apparle> thanks
<apparle> I have heard that the network manager has improved a lot in KDE4.3/karmic
<cor> I didn't notice that in my recent tests
<cor> I setup karmic on a m8s laptop a couple of weeks back, and after a half hour struggling with his wifi, removed it. instant success.
<cor> removed network manager, that is.
<linuxevolution> hi all, kernel 2.6.31-5-generic have support videcard GeForce 2 MX440 or not???
<Dr_Willis> The nvidia drivers support that card I do belive.. but its an old card...
<Dr_Willis> check the !nvidia docs to see what version drivers are supportred for what cards.
<linuxevolution> Dr_Willis: thank you.
<apparle> Dr_Willis: is 9.10 coming with GRUB 2.0 ??
<nidal> Hi all, I am using kubuntu Jaunty on a Thinkpad T61. After upgrading the RAM from 2 GB to 4 GB, I installed PAE kernel version from latest kubuntu repositories and it showed FULL 4 GB RAM in free command. But then I formatted and installed 64bit version of Jaunty . But now it shows only 3830 MB of memory. Where is the 266 memory vanished ? Please suggest
<apparle> nidal: do you have a shared graphics controller integrated on your motherboard
<nidal> Thanks apparle, even I was suspecting that, but why was it showing full 4 GB with PAE kernel then ?
<nidal> how do I confirm this ?
<apparle> nidal: I dunno.........
<test_> .
<nidal> apparle, where do I check the shared graphic controller memory value ?
<nidal> its an NVIDIA one
<apparle> nidal: I am a new person in linux.........I don't know
<nidal> no problem  ; thanks for the interest
<tharibo> hi
<tharibo> newbie question:
<tharibo> I'm trying to update to KDE 4.3 by kdesudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tharibo> but it stops after displaying the necessary disk space
<tharibo> any hint?
<cor> clear some space?
<tharibo> there is enough
<tharibo> the problem is that the command doesn't stop (no going back to prompt)
<tharibo> but it doesn't do anything
<mamasue> #kubundu.de
<zebaztian> what was the command to open the sources.list file?
<zebaztian> kdesu kate?
<zebaztian> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<zebaztian> i want to install kde 4.3
<mamasue> Wie kann ich mich in kubundu.de einloggen?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<ForgeAus> 4.3 doesn't backport to intrepid?
<apparle> cor: I am not able to connect
<apparle> after I did as you said
<apparle> I was able to ping the gateway but not the main server I want to connect to
<cor> the dns entries in your image are blank. why?
<Dicker> schreibt da einer deutsch
<[-Haza-]> Is there a key combination to duplicate a line in Kate ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<kaddi> hi, I'm sorry to say that I have intel graphics card and my pc has become more or less useless again :/
<kaddi> I have a dualcore with 2.5Ghz and 4 Gb of RAM, but as soon as plasma is running both cores are used a 100% and opening a browser gives you the time to brew AND drink your coffee
<kaddi> I'm already using the 2.6.30 kernel and the xorg from ppa and nothing seems to help
<kaddi> anything else I can try?
<kaddi> I need the PC to work ...
<kaddi> (it's 32bit so strictly speaking I only have 3Gb of RAM.. but it should still be sufficient to run kubuntu.. )
<BluesKaj> kaddi, 3g is lots , I run just fine with 2g
<twolf_> 1
<twolf_> hello
<twolf_> is ther any one here ?
<[-Haza-]> twolf_: Silly question really :)
<twolf_> ?
<[-Haza-]> twolf_: There is 254 people here
<[-Haza-]> *are
<twolf_> ??
<twolf_> yes
<twolf_> are ther any one her :)
<linuxlinks> and the vast majority are having 40 winks
 * [-Haza-] gives twolf_ a funny look
<kaddi> what does that mean?
<kaddi> @linuxlinks
<[-Haza-]> Can i have some of whatever it is you're smoking please?
<lebu> help me for..... net connection
<lebu> hellp
<lebu> kubuntu 8.10
<lebu> wht is the cmd?
<twolf_> heu
<[-Haza-]> Anyway, i'll get the ball rolling.
<kaddi> twolf_: if you have  a question or need help with something. state your problem (on one line) and if we know the answer we'll help
<twolf_> is ms_dos
<[-Haza-]> Can i add a custom button to the dolphin toolbar (under configure toolbars - dolphin). I want to be able to create a new Open Office document
<[-Haza-]> Hows that? :)
<[-Haza-]> What i need really is a launch button i can add and customize
<kaddi> there's a toolbar in dolphin? :p
<[-Haza-]> kaddi: There is indeed
<twolf_> some one know how can i play quak 4 under ubuntu? :)
<twolf_> because i played it on XBOX360 and that's looked great
<mUrshEd> help me for UBUNTU
<mUrshEd> hello
<mUrshEd> kubuntu
<mUrshEd> hello any1 KUBUNTURU
<kaddi> twolf_: maybe look at this guide:
<kaddi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/Quake4
<twolf_> thanks ;)
<kaddi> !ask | mUrshEd
<ubottu> mUrshEd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mUrshEd> i want help for NET connection 8.10
<mUrshEd> kaddi
<[-Haza-]> Damn... you get this alot then? The whole asking if you can ask :)
<kaddi> what kind of net? wireless? wired? what networkmanager are you using?
<mUrshEd> kaddi i push my IP eth0
<mUrshEd> my IP
<mUrshEd> 192.168.54.15
<FloodBotK1> mUrshEd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam__> hello
<mUrshEd> FloodBotK1 sorry dear
<mUrshEd> sam__ hi
<kaddi> mUrshEd: are you using a networkmanager?
<mUrshEd> i'm try to always fast typing. its not flood :( FloodBotK1
<mUrshEd> maybe
<mUrshEd> already i poot my IP and DNS
<mUrshEd> gatway
<kaddi> ok, go to your start-menu go to internet, click on knetworkmanager
<mUrshEd> everything
<kaddi> that is a networkmanager, set up your connection in it. does that work?
<mUrshEd> i want to need COMMAND
<mUrshEd> no its not waork
<mUrshEd> already i do it my bro
<mUrshEd> i'm new KDE
<kaddi> mUrshEd: maybe try sudo dhclient -r eth0 followed by sudo dhclient eth0
<mUrshEd> but i knw DEBIAN :) ubuntu , linuxmint,
<kaddi> well on the commandline ubuntu and kubuntu are the same
<kaddi> except if you use specific kde/gnome programs
<mUrshEd> recently i like KDE....
<mUrshEd> also i like SLAX :D
<mUrshEd> its good.. but very quit little OS :)
<Cuppa> is there a way of renaming an app so its shorter to type in the terminal?
<kaddi> you can set alias in your bashrc
<mUrshEd> kaddi i try ur CMD. thanks for HELP.
<mUrshEd> love u
<Cuppa> cheers
<kaddi> Cuppa: that's one of the default alias I use: alias la='ls --color=auto -lahF' but you should have them in your bashrc, just need to remove the #.. it should give you the idea for the syntax ;)
<Cuppa> ahh good one
<Cuppa> it was a problem I couldn't think of a way of googling haha
<kaddi> indeed... but you get so used to it, you have to edit bashrc on every system you touch, because otherwise you keep getting "ll command not found", "la: command not found" and so on :p
<mUrshEd> kaddi : its not work
<Cuppa> I do love terminal nowadays though :)
<kaddi> mUrshEd: type ifconfig into your konsole, is eth0 present and does the mac adress match the one from your ethernet adapter?
<kaddi> Cuppa: terminal is great! :) Especially if you only have a really messed up touchpad on your machine :p
<mUrshEd> ok.. thanks.. try now
<kaddi> mUrshEd: are you using a modem or are you connecting to a router?
<mUrshEd> well
<mUrshEd> i tell u my all IP
<mUrshEd> 192.168.54.1   255.255.255.0 192.168.54.1  116.193.170.5 203.112.194.243 thats it
<mUrshEd> kaddi
<kaddi> mUrshEd: here's a guide, that might helpt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<margarita> hi
<mUrshEd> margarita hii
<mUrshEd> I'm Away. Reason: Idle Timed Out [900s].  [mUrshEd Auto Away System]
<mUrshEd> hello
<margarita> hello
<mUrshEd> I'm Back From Away. Reason was: Idle Timed Out [900s].  [mUrshEd Auto Away System]. 00:00:15 
<margarita> im new at this ubuntu thing..
<mUrshEd> welcome to UBUNTU world :) margarita
<margarita> thx :)
<kaddi> gotta run :)
<kaddi> have a nice afternoon
<mUrshEd> after 2 years i kik WINDOS :).. its disgusting
<mUrshEd> kaddi bro
<mUrshEd> ohh
<mUrshEd> sad
<mUrshEd> its not work...
<ZuzOnline> anyone know how I can set my usb headset to work with kubuntu?
<mUrshEd> sorry for disturb
<ZuzOnline> aparently its not plug and play
<mUrshEd> bye
<ZuzOnline> nevermind, google told me just fine  ;P
<ZuzOnline> where is amarok located in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> ZuzOnline: in multimedia, and on the favorites menu
<ZuzOnline> to set as open with, aparently i made mplayer my default app
<ZuzOnline> hmmm its not even playing
<cor> I notice Totem now has a BBC plugin
<ZuzOnline> a restart fixed
<rubyist> can someone share their sources.list for me?
<rubyist> changed to karmic, screwed up flash..
<rubyist> like to install the plugin from kubuntu
<rav> hello. i'm trying to share a folder over a LAN, but it is not working
<rav> i use the sharing tab on the properties of the folder, but there is nothing there
<Dragnslcr> rubyist- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/262027/
<rubyist> Dragnslcr: thx
<rubyist> Dragnslcr: damn
<rubyist> Dragnslcr: i installed flashplugin-nonfree, but doesnt work for FF
<apparle> hello
<rav> does anyone know how to share a folder over samba?
<apparle> I uninstalled the network manager to configure static Ip. Now I have the connetion working but I am not able to see the tray icon or widget. Is there anyway to see this?
<rubyist> ok, flashplugin-installer installs npwrapper.libflashplugin.so but its broke
<rubyist> videos dont play, or i cant interact with the videos at all
<rubyist> grr
<rav> apparle: you need network manager to have the widget, AFAIK
<Xnet0> Hey, Im looking for a good VOIP communication program so I can chat with friends. I would like to have a channel and server specification controls, so I am able to talk to randoms like in a chat room. Any ideas??
<apparle> cor: are you here??
<martalli> How can I turn off my trackpad in 4.3 if I have a mouse plugged in?
<rav> on system settings > file sharing, i don't have any option to input the workgroup of the LAN. is this right?
<cor> yo
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> does it make sense to go from 8.04 to 9.04 via upgrades, or is a fresh install the better way to go?
<apparle> cor: I have configured static ip and net is working but now there is no icon to show whether I am connected or not.
<cor> you are
<martalli> kblin - With a fresh install you will of course have to reinstall all your files, but I think if you are planning to skip a release or two, it is probably less hassle to rinstall
<apparle> cor: what do you mean 'you are'
<cor> kblin, if your home folder and such is on separate volumes, and you keep backup of any system changes you made, a clean install is best.
<cor> YOU ARE CONNECTED
<cor> do you need an icon to let you know something which is obvious?
<will_> Does anyone know what software i could use to rip a DvD into an ISO?
<cor> another icon for "computer is running"
<cor> another for "MOUSE OPERATING - AWAITING MOVEMENT!"
<cor> in bold letters, wide
<apparle> cor: But many times the server is down, its not always working.
<apparle> cor: :)
<rav> will_: k3b
<cor> hmm.. and how do you know this?
<will_> So k3b does work for it?
<apparle> cor: yes
<cor> will_ dd will do it
<rav> will_: yes
<cor> apparle, HOW do you KNOW?
<kblin> cor: I'm still rsyncing off /home (it's on a separate partition, but better safe than sorry), I'll go backup /etc next, thanks for the hint :)
<rubyist> wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<rubyist> i get this trying to play flash
<cor> and any changes in /usr/local ;o)
<rubyist> any ideas....?
<apparle> cor: Earlier experience when the server didnot require static ip
<kblin> martalli: yeah, I chickened out and skipped 8.10, kde4 didn't look ready
<apparle> cor: its a college server in hostel
<cor> yes, but apparle you are missing my point. if the server goes down, how will you know this?
<apparle> cor: Usually I used to get 'eth0 failed to connect' but I don't know now
<cor> where do you get that???
<kblin> cor: hm, nothing I'd mind losing there.. most important thing in there is the /usr/local/bin/gcc link to /usr/bin/ccache
<apparle> cor: A message from network manager which I removed
<cor> don't forget any /var/spool/cron mail/etc
<cor> apparle, but aside from the annoying icon, how would you actually know?
<cor> because the net wouldn't work, right?
<apparle> cor: :)
<cor> so there's your notification! if the net works, the server is up!
<cor> if not, it's down. no icon required.
<cor> your won side of the ethernet, from now on, will NEVER be the source of the issues, unless you mess with it
<cor> *own
<apparle> cor: I am behind a proxy server......and proxy address gets changed sometimes......so net does not work......but eth0 is connected meaning the server is up but proxy server is diffrent
<will_> What was the default video player from KDE HArdy Heron?
<will_> Nvm, i found it.
<will_> Does Kaffeine let me pause a video and take a screen capture?
<Luckypampy> #windel
<Luckypampy> j
<luiferares> hola, alguien q pueda darme una mano configurando kubuntu
<tigga> hey how can I install the lexmark x5470 driver on kubuntu?
<tigga> the only driver I found was the 5000 one
<tigga> I heard that the x5270 works but i couldnt get it to work
<tigga> well not get it but i couldnt find it
<vlt> Oh noes, I just switched from Kubuntu 8.04 LTS to 9.04 with KDE4. Where's amarok's media player support gone? I can't connect my Ipod. Any additional pkg necessary?
<BluesKaj> vlt did you do a clean install of 9.04 or an upgrade ?
<frustrated> is there a compatible driver for the lexmark x5470 printer?
<vlt> BluesKaj: Clean debootstrap.
<BluesKaj> frustrated, wife has the same printer on her windows pc , and i tried to use it as a network printer connecting to my klinuxbox , but so far i haven't found a driver . lexmark doesn't give much linux support if any . :(
<frustrated> aww ok
<frustrated> thnx for the update
<BluesKaj> vlt , amarok is known to be iffy in it's new version , that's why i switched to vlc
<vlt> BluesKaj: To manage tracks on your media player?
<BluesKaj> well, vlt , i'm not much into managing tracks etc , I just choose the tracks from the Music file and load them into the vlc playlist
<dennister> wtf? now we can't watch youtube videos because of copyright laws in canada? anyone know a good proxy server that doesn't slow things down and make it seem as if we're in germany or something like that? giving german hits to searches?
<dennister> i think i tried tor previously...everything was soooooo sloooowwwww
<dverweire> does youtube.ca work?
<dennister> dverweire: ok, youtube.com does...i
<dennister> I'd gone to a blog, which had the youtube video, and tried to watch it there like i'd done previously, and got the nasty message
<dverweire> oh... but if you go to youtube directly, it works?
<dennister> whew! what with the copyright battle here, and no new law yet, I'd wondered if youtube had caved...yes, when i searched on the actual video title on youtube.com, it did work without the copyright in your country message
<rabby> hi
<rabby> how to set a process to stop after 10 sec?
<dverweire> dennister: potiltics and copyright... sigh. at least you got to see the video you wanted!
<dverweire> rabby: what process?
<rabby> i start e.g. nano and want it to terminate 10 sec later.
<rabby> nano|count-down 10 or so ;-)
<dverweire> rabby: nano & pid=$$; sleep 10; kill $pid;
<dverweire> rabby: unfortunately, that doesn't allow you to interact with nano
<rabby> dverweire: i will test this. nano was only a example...
<rabby> it does not terminate. it still runs :-(
<dverweire> sorry, i think it should actually be $!
<dverweire> $! is the pid of the last process run in background
<rabby> dverweire: it works with nano and pid=$$
<rabby> i will try to find a better example where it does _not_ work :-(
<dverweire> anyone know how to hide the irc join/leave messages? i'm using konversation.
<cor> isn't there a #konversation channel?
<dverweire> cor: there may be! let me try!
<BluesKaj> cor, yes
<cor> I would have thought their IRC client would auto-launch right into there
<dennister> dverweire: yes, I got to see it on youtube, but for some reason the same video that I'd downloaded to my hard drive won't play on any of my video players anymore, not vlc, not mplayer, nothing...and it was a flv file
<dverweire> cor: yes, the #konversation that you wrote in your message is a clickable link that takes me right to that channel.
<cor> aren't I unwittingly clever!
<cor> or maybe konversation is actually not crap after all
<cor> my test versions were too early I think. At the time I just wanted a client that worked.
<dverweire> lol.  well... konverstaion version 1.2-alpha4 is working well enough for me. :)
<cor> I liked it, but it kept doing weird stuff
<cor> I know Xchat from Mac OSX days, and it's still around. works great.
<cor> I'm past needing anything more than basic chatting
<dverweire> that's all i need. i don't understand enough about irc to do much more.
<mrpiccino> salve
<rubyist> hey
<BluesKaj> ho
<one4all> do i need a dual screen video card? or can i use two different cards to get dual video?
<BluesKaj> lots of single cards support dual heads
<BluesKaj> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<one4all> BluesKaj: does the card have to support it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<rubyist> im having some trouble with flash - sound is only played as root
<rubyist> permissions look OK, so im really at a loss
<rubyist> i can play sound as my user outside of FF.
<rubyist> any ideas
<BluesKaj> rubyist, 64bit?
<rubyist> ye 64bit
<rubyist> and using 64-bit flash plugin
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rubyist> (without nswrapper)
<rubyist> ugh thats really not useful.
<rubyist> the flash plugin in the repo is broke.
<rubyist> (at least for 64-bit)
<BluesKaj> I thought those flash probs were already solved with 64 bit plugins
<rubyist> not for me
<rubyist> I get repeated errors.
<rubyist> (ELF Class wrong : ELF64CLASS)
<rubyist> or similar.
<cor> weird. it's been flawless here.
<rubyist> so, installing 64-bit plugin manually worked, but there is no sound(although it fixes lots of problems with the 32-bit plugin)
<cor> admittedly, I don't visit many flash sites
<rubyist> now, i can only hear sound as root, and obviously don't want to use FF as root.
<rubyist> the 32-bit plugin "worked"(sort of), but you couldn't interact with the video in anyway(no play/pause, can't track the video(forward/back))
<geopol> qvc, the command is "w" in terminal of course
<cor> google returned 4,280 hits for "firefox as root"
<cor> crazy
<rubyist> i've been there cor.
<rubyist> thats why im here.
<cor> lol
<cor> I had to know if anyone was that mad
<cor> OMG! My torrent queue is empty!!!!!!!!
<rubyist> well it seems logical to check if sound works as root, if it doesn't for other users
<rubyist> to narrow it down to possibly a permissions problem
<rubyist> but it doesn't seem to be.
<cor> sure, it just seems such a crazy notion.. web browser as root
<rubyist> right
<rubyist> which is why im looking for a fix =P
<cor> damn str8
<BluesKaj> rubyist, is this the plugin you are using ? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<rubyist> BluesKaj: yup
<BluesKaj> rubyist, you mentioned the repos was broken, maybe this will help : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<rubyist> BluesKaj: ill try
<cor> I got mine from Adobe, works great
<BluesKaj> cor, 64 bit?
<cor> yay
<rubyist> BluesKaj: no good
<rubyist> that script wasn't written very well, it basically errored itself out
<rubyist> so.. youtube as root :/
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> rubyist, strange that you can't change permissions
<rubyist> I can.
<rubyist> they're all set properly afaik
<rubyist> I'm in the audio group.
<BluesKaj> did you group yourself before or after installation ?
<BluesKaj> of the plugin
<rubyist> I was in the audio group since installation
<rubyist> or maybe not, but since a long time ago
<BluesKaj> maybe you should re-include yourself in the group
<BluesKaj> I've heard that group recognition doesn't always work
<schmidt_> anybody know how pulseaudio works?
<BluesKaj> schmidtm, it depends it works on some setups and others not, or not so well
<BluesKaj> if you have a pci sound card , pulseaudio will prolly be set to second or third default since the latest kernel audio modules seem to link with the card thru the alsa driver more directly bypassing the pulseaudio sound server
<BluesKaj> schmidtm, this is the way I understand audio setup atm
<BluesKaj> bbiab
 * redopz im such a noob :'(
<wishbone> how do I disable the touchpad click in kubuntu?
<jonathan__> k
<Daro> hi...I am using kubuntu 9.04 and oulseaudio on a zeto laptop.....i would like to get my internal mic to work, but in my alsamixer I can't change a capture device...my headset works fine..any ideas?
<Daro> it shpuld be pulseaudio
<zaxaz> is there away to add more repositories to apt ?
<zaxaz> i mean adept
<Dragnslcr> zaxaz- pretty sure Adept has a dialog for adding repositories, but I haven't used it in a while
<Dragnslcr> zaxaz- worst case, you can add the repositories to the sources file manually
<cor_walkies> /etc/apt/sources.list bbiab
<BluesKaj> zaxaz, have you ever edited your sources.list text ?
<scoopex> where can i get current kde4.3 package for kubuntu? the apt-source listed on the kubuntu website does not contain 4.3 packages anymore....
<scoopex> hmmmm...
<EagleScreen> scoopex: they are preparing 4.3.1 right now
<BluesKaj> scoopex, read the motd , http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/
<EagleScreen> scoopex: you can use this repository by the moment:
<EagleScreen> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main
<scoopex> EagleScreen: ah ok - cool....so it will be available on the announced package source tomorrow ?
<EagleScreen> may be
<scoopex> breaking package sources is not so cool :-)
<scoopex> thanks for helping :-)
<kblin> hm, I just noticed that I don't seem to be able to access an encrypted LVM volume during the install. can I set that up without having to nuke the whole lvm somehow?
<mime> hi all
<mime> is someone reading me?
<mime> hello???
<EagleScreen> !ask | mime
<ubottu> mime: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mime> ok, thnx. my problem appeared in an HDD USB after removing it unsafely, and that error appears ''org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume.unknownfilesystemtype: unknown file system 'ntfs-3g'', and redirects me to home when trying to open
<mime> thnx
<mime> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EagleScreen> you may need to pass a filesystem check to it
<Walzmyn> whoa, the quassel update has changed all the colors
<mime> how? in the false msdos pressing f?
<EagleScreen> mime: is that USB NTFS or FAT32?
<mime> not sure
<mime> most probably nfts
<EagleScreen> yeah, by the message
<EagleScreen> lets try to mount it with ntfs-3g driver
<EagleScreen> mime do you know what name has it got? like sdb1, sdc1 etc
<mime> maybe sdb5
<mime> but not sure, is like it does not exist
<mime> I installed the driver following forums, but not result, maybe did it wrong
<EagleScreen> mime: paste text in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EagleScreen> how, which driver?
<mime> the ntfs-3g
<EagleScreen> mime: what is your Kubuntu version?
<mime> 9.04
<EagleScreen> then it is already installed by default
<mime> ok....... :P but my problem apperas
<EagleScreen> if plugged, unplug and plug it afain and pastebin the output of dmesg | tail command
<mime> maybe is a fstab config problem
<EagleScreen> you do not need fstab config in 9.04
<mime> ok
<EagleScreen> paste "dmesg | tail" output
<kblin> yay
<mime> i did it?
<EagleScreen> pastebin it in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mime> it says i post it
<kblin> I managed to blow my system trying to access my encrypted lvm during a new install
<kblin> fancy
<EagleScreen> mime then, paste here the URL
<cor> I find it's better to setup a raid tower in your loft rigged with C4
<mime> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/262159/
<cor> than encrypted LVM
<mime> now, i forget to plug it
<kblin> cor: not for a laptop
<cor> why not? use netwurkin
<kblin> right, when I'm on a plane, train, wherever
<kblin> smart idea
<cor> encrypt real volumes, and deny physical access
<cor> there's this thing called the internet, dude
<EagleScreen> as you can see, mime, the disk is sdb and its unique partition is sdb1
<cor> it's really cool!
<kblin> cor: that's rubbish and you know it
<mime> ok, i thoght sdb1 was the internal hdd
<mime> :P
<JWokky> cor: Personally, I refuse to ever use the internet.
<cor> I can drop pics into my "images" folder here at home from anywhere. any where
<kblin> the reason to encrypt laptop hard drives is to avoid having to revoke a heck of a lot of keys when the laptop is stolen/lost
<EagleScreen> mime try to run this command: 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<cor> except underwater, cuz the wifi craps out
<mime> perfect, one moment
<kblin> and I'm sure you can't do that when you're abroad on a high speed train
<cor> well, possibly, maybe there are other places. I admit
<slow-motion> n8
<kblin> at least I don't have the money to pay roaming fees for mobile internet
<mime> nothing happens'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kblin> and then there's this whole "laptop being stolen" thing
<cor> my point is, there are usually more direct solutions to our problems. raid in the loft is actually great security.
<phh> kblin: the fastest commercial train does have wifi onboard.
<cor> -t ntfs should be enough
<cor> or did I install some ntfs extras? hmm
<kblin> phh: yeah. most planes I fly with don't
<phh> stop using cheapest companies
<EagleScreen> mime: now run: 'ls -l /mnt' and watch if the content is the content of the disk, (you also can see it in Dolphin)
<cor> exactly!
<mime> i try it in sudo bash, and says dont recognize the file sistem archives ''ntfs-3g''
<kblin> phh: give me the money for it
<phh> err
<phh> wait a century or two.
<kblin> phh: because otherwise your comment is pretty useless
<cor> I'm lazy. I mount stuff in dolhin, and then look at /etc/mtab
<kblin> yeah right
<EagleScreen> mime: you may have broken your ntfs-3g installation, lets fully reinstall it now
<mime> ok
<mime> because no content i can read
<massimo> ciao
<mime> root@mime:~# sudo apt-get install ntfsprogsls -l /mnt
<massimo> italiano?
<mime> ??¿¿?
<EagleScreen> mime run: 'sudo aptitude purge ntfs-3g' and later 'sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop ntfs-3g'
<mime> perfect , so thank
<EagleScreen> !it | massimo
<ubottu> massimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mime> that sounds good
<EagleScreen> mime: installing?
<mime> eagle... install it and SOLVE IT. so many thanks
<EagleScreen> ah okay, I understand that you can now mount it with Dolphin
<massimo> grazie!
<massimo> ok
<mime> its a pleasure contacting with humans like u, so many thank, i will send u good thoughts, that was the kind of info i was searching for :) THANK YOU
<mime> now it works, also see the ''play buton'' for mount/unmount
<mime>  :))))))))))
<cor> it's a pity ntfsfix, doesn't.
<mime> i dont know why that is so hard to search on web :O
<cor> it tells you to boot into Windows. Very helpful when you don't have windows!
<mime> SO MANY THNX EAGLE :)
<EagleScreen> you're welcome
<mime> :))))))))))
<mime> as u see im so new in linux
<mime> thnx, and bye bye all
<mime> :)))))))))
<achmed> hello
<EagleScreen> hi
<achmed> is this forum about ubuntu?
<EagleScreen> this is about Kubuntu
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE
<cor> everything here has a k in front of it
<cor> does anyone here wish they could hash (or verify) files from a right-click?
<cor> or folders, or whole disks, even
<EagleScreen> cor: do u mean show md5sum, for instance?
<cor> yes, but from inside dolphin/konq
<cor> and with folders and trees taklen care of, and with nice KDE gui notifications
<EagleScreen_> that would be great
<cor> like this: http://corz.org/windows/software/checksum/ sorta, but for KDE
<cor> just finished it. pretty alpha, but works great
<Maxniet> hola
<Maxniet> alguien sabe español o conoce un canal ubuntu en español??
<cor> nah
<trakinas> hi all!
<trakinas> Im facing some strange problems with Kopete. this is a fresh kubuntu install.
<EagleScreen_> trakinas: what network do u use in kopete?
<trakinas> EagleScreen_: to be honest, in MSN, not IRC.
<EagleScreen_> what is that "strange" problem?
<trakinas> EagleScreen_: deadkeyes work in the first tab/window until I open a new one
<BluesKaj> trakinas, i don't see an irc option in kopete
<trakinas> then the first window only shows 'e ^e and not é ê
<EagleScreen_> I rememeber that Kopete has IRc support, BluesKaj
<EagleScreen_> trankinas check the kayboard layout in KDE Systemsettings
<trakinas> checked.
<EagleScreen_> Systemsettings -> Regional and Language checked?
 * BluesKaj looks for irc in the add account page , but no irc seems listed
<trakinas> everything seems fine. Im installing the portuguese language, though the layout was already correctly set.
<EagleScreen_> BluesKaj: how do you do that special message in IRC?
<trakinas> and these "é" "ã" work fine here and in kate. the problem seems to be with kopete... but lets wait till the new language is installed
<BluesKaj> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<EagleScreen_> trakinas: be sure you have package 'kde-l10n-pt' installed
<BluesKaj> aha in kde3 , but not in kde4
<EagleScreen_> trakinas: it sounds like a kopete bug, for MSN protocol chant, consider using kmess, and quassel or konversation for IRC
<_motti_> hi all. I tried installing diablo 2 and kde went crazy on me. now all I can see is black. I can laounch application using alt+F2. any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> !amsn | trakinas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<BluesKaj> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<trakinas> for irc i just typed "irc" on the launch app. Im used to irssi. =P
<EagleScreen_> _motti_: try running 'plasma'
<trakinas> i will have a look on kmess. nothing against amsn, BluesKaj, but I don't want to use it right now.
<trakinas> EagleScreen_: Im using Quassel, right now.
<EagleScreen_> trakinas: you have ppa's for kmess
<EagleScreen_> https://launchpad.net/~kmess-packages/+archive/kmess-stable
<trakinas> I thought about using kopete becuause I also use gtalk a lot.
<BluesKaj> trakinas, just a suggestion ...personally I don't particularly care for IM at all :)
<trakinas> BluesKaj: thank you, anyway. =]
<_motti_> EagleScreen_: here is the output from the terminal : Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<EagleScreen_> _motti_: is diablo 2 the famous Windows game?
<_motti_> yes
<EagleScreen_> running with wine?
<_motti_> yes
<EagleScreen_> look for help in Wine HQ
<ubuntu> just launched Kubuntu live DVD and can not see any sound recorder out of the box? any ideas?
<ubuntu> anyone, please?
<EagleScreen_> bplay?
<ubuntu> EagleScreen: ok,
#kubuntu 2010-08-30
<vbgunz_> im going to get a 60gb vertex 2 ssd disk in a couple days. anybody got experience with one? My main concern is something called alignment. I wish to install everything onto it and possibly without partitioning it (using the whole disk). The thing is, my /home is located on another disk and I want to keep it like that. I don't want a swap partition but a swap file (to avoid partitioning), any tips?
<Torch> vbgunz_: what's so bad about partitioning?
<vbgunz_> Torch: partitioning an ssd correctly involves some weird science. I mean, you just can't partition it and be done with it, you gotta align heads, sectors and a bunch of other gibberish stuff that you probably aint never think about before
<vbgunz_> Torch: anyhow, supposedly, if you dont partition an ssd and just use the entire disk, everything is aligned correctly. my disk coming in is small 60gb and the only real partition I need is my /home *but* thats already on another disk
<Torch> vbgunz_: just make sure you align the partition start correctly.
<vbgunz_> Torch: easier said than done. I've been checking out the ocz forum and there is no solid walk through or step by step thats assured to work for me except simply using the whole disk
<Torch> vbgunz_: i'm not familiar with SSDs but i would be really surprised if you ran into any problems provided you just align all partitions on a 4096 sector boundary
<Torch> vbgunz_: i.e. make sure they start at a sector number evenly divisable by 4096
<vbgunz_> Torch, the FAQs at OCZ state  2048 Sectors or 1024KB
<Torch> vbgunz_: right. so 4096 would be fine too, see?
<Torch> vbgunz_: simple math.
<Torch> vbgunz_: background reading: http://blog.volker-lanz.de/2010/05/30/new-in-kde-partition-manager-1-1-iii-support-for-4096-byte-sectors/
<vbgunz_> my kde partition manager looks like it has a gnome interface
<vbgunz_> its just busted but im gonna check out that article
<Torch> vbgunz_: partition manager 1.0.x cannot do what you need.
<Torch> vbgunz_: screenshot please.
<vbgunz_> Torch: yeah, I have 1.0.1
<Torch> vbgunz_: there's no official release yet of 1.1, i'm afraid. either get it from svn and build yourself (not recommended ;-)) or use parted directly
<Torch> vbgunz_: or don't partition if you really don't need more than one partition EVER on that thing... i'd never think of doing that, though.
<vbgunz_> Torch: I can show you a screenshot as I just took one, its the only kde app that looks like garbage whereas everything else is oxygen all the way
<Torch> vbgunz_: i sure would like to see that.
<vbgunz_> what photo sharing site would be simplest to post too?
<Torch> vbgunz_: ah, your root user has a crappy style set.
<vbgunz_> Torch: I don't think so, one sec
<Torch> vbgunz_: use the pastebin plasmoid
<vbgunz_> Torch: yeah I think you right
<vbgunz_> gotta launch kdesudo systemsettings and change my root theme?
<Torch> vbgunz_: exactly
<vbgunz_> cause damn, its so busted
<Torch> vbgunz_: or try "partitionmanager --dontsu" from a shell... it'll bitch about not having root, but you can force it. i bet it will look okay then.
<vbgunz_> Torch: it looks awesome, otherwise it was looking like GTK 1
<vbgunz_> heh
<Torch> vbgunz_: sounds terrifying ;-)
<vbgunz_> supposedly though, I can use the entire disk. I never used an entire disk before. I have always partitioned my disk. but using a whole disk shouldn't be a bad idea, I am just worried about grub, installing it onto the ssd should work I hope?
<Torch> vbgunz_: but anyway, don't use partitionmanager 1.0.x for your SSD, you'll run into alignment problems. (the blog entry explains why)
<vbgunz_> yeah I am gonna read that for absolutely sure
<Torch> vbgunz_: i don't think you can install grub AND not partition
<vbgunz_> Torch: man, thats what I was afraid of, I believe it isn't possible
<Torch> vbgunz_: if you don't partition, the filesystem will use the whole disk and start at sector 1. that's where grub would want to write some of its stuff...
<draik> Hello everyone. I'm trying to figure out why I can't access a page online, but using the IP address works. Also, using a proxy shows that the site is available.
<draik> By trying the IP, the whole site doesn't really function. I'm sure that's because it is tied into the use of the domain name, rather than being a relative path for the content/CSS
<vbgunz_> Torch, im gonna bust my ass then trying to figure out the correct alignment, Torch may I ask for your opinion? If I use fdisk to partition the alignment, hopefully I get it right, I can just pop in the install cd and use the partitions already available on the ssd *without* worrying about alignment anymore, correct?
<Torch> vbgunz_: absolutely
<Torch> vbgunz_: you just need to create ONE partition in parted (or fdisk, if you prefer) and set its start sector to 2048 and the last sector to the number of sectors.
<Torch> vbgunz_: that's all.
<vbgunz_> Torch: maybe and hopefully I am being just sort of stupid and making this bigger than it really is, I am just trying to prepare for using this ssd and if I understand correctly, a whole lot more care needs to go into just setting one up. I think alignment was my only issue so I'll keep googling it
<Torch> vbgunz_: you already have that thing in your computer?
<vbgunz_> no, I get it in a couple days, just trying to prepare myself for what I need before I just try to use it
<Torch> draik: your conclusion sounds correct. it also sounds you have dns resolution problems on your kubuntu setup...
<draik> Torch: I'm using Google's DNS on my router.
<vbgunz_> draik, I use google dns too
<Torch> vbgunz_: you can just install it as a data disk, partition it, create a file system and benchmark it. if it's terribly slow you know the alignement is wrong.
<vbgunz_> whats the site?
<draik> vbgunz_: t-mobile.com
<vbgunz_> I have my dns servers at 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and t-mobile.com shows up for me just fine
<draik> I get "404 - Not Found"
<Torch> draik: with the host name or the IP address?
<vbgunz_> I use konqueror and it finishes the address like this http://www.t-mobile.com/
<draik> Torch: That's with the domain name. I can use the resolving IP address and it somewhat loads.
<draik> And now it loads
<draik> BTW, this was happening in Firefox and Opera
<draik> To clarify, http://www.t-mobile.com works now.
<Torch> draik: so your problem is solved for now?
<vbgunz_> hey Torch, I just want to thank you for suggestions and opinions, its all very much appreciated
<draik> Torch: Yes. I also like that you added "for now".
<Torch> vbgunz_: your welcome.
<Torch> draik: heh ;-)
<rav__> hello. I had been having issues with Kontact, so the other day I closed it and started using the components separately. But now, when I try to use Kontact again, it opens the components in separate windows. Am I the only one with issues?
<rodeo_> Hello everyone
<rodeo_> Someone to help me out!
<rodeo_> It seems no one in the channel right now!
<draik> Came and left?
<draik> No wonder you don't get much support there, sparky.
<rodeo_> hello
<rodeo_> My update software is not working
<rodeo_> It comes up errors all the time, without getting connected, how do I repair it
<rodeo_> Hello! update sofware not working! Help please!
<scans> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rodeo_> I have just installed Kubuntu 10.4 yesterday
<rodeo_> I believe thhis is the latest, so do I need upgrade?
<rodeo_> Again sound problem in Media players only video available, how do I correct this
<rodeo_> scans: you there!
<scans> yes
<rodeo_> Help me with this two problems
<rodeo_> Is there a terminal command to correct this
<rodeo_> Scans: any idea
<dennister> downloaded and installed original bittorrent, with the gui, but it's not in my menus anywhere...how do I start the app?
<frogonwheels> dennister:   alt+f2 bittorrent ??
<dennister> frogonwheels: will try
<dennister> oh, right...it's a console app...but I try to stay with the gui stuff 'cuz I train newbies
<frogonwheels> dennister: so run konsole?
<dennister> frogonwheels: no, I ended up doing a search on how to properly uninstall utorrent, which would always totally freeze my desktop, and then I was able to reinstall the newer version of uttorent under wine
<frogonwheels> under wine?  aren't there better torrent  programs that would run native?
<dennister> now I can download again...for some reason ktorrent and Transmission were not able to connect to hundreds of seeders all day
<frogonwheels> hm oh -ok.
<frogonwheels> dennister: what about running bittorrent?
<dennister> ok, once in a blue moon ktorrent was able to connect to a lonely 1 peer out of hundreds of possibilities for that  same file...but then only for a short time
<frogonwheels> wow - strange
<dennister> i think i'll give up on bittorrent, as I always did like utorrent, the ability to randomize my ports...
<dennister> frogonwheels: strange is definitely the word for it
<dennister> uttorent is so nice and small, and one of the leaders in battling the evil throttlers
<Guest2394> hey guys got a question?... So i hvae grub installed to my USB Pen-drive so i need to boot from USB to boot into linux which i like so i no one can boot my linux-box whilst im away without the pen drive. so i was thinking is their any way i can encrypt my entire drive so it cant even be accessed without the pen-drive?.
<DarthFrog> !encryption | Guest2394
<ubottu> Guest2394: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Guest2394> thank you
<cayetano> hi@all
<cayetano> how can i install adobe flash player? I'am not very long a linux user.... So if anybody could help me... :-)
<sergio_> salut!!
<sergio_> slt!!
<sergio__> salve
<ubuntu> hello
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> !canali
<thedog> hi guys, i've updated kde to 4.5 but now kpackagekit looks ugly
<thedog> is there a known reason?
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> tutto bene
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> ciao
<sergio__> salve
<anita> help my music wont play in kbuntu
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Treq>  /msg ubottu !bot
<FlashDeluxe> hi @ all! I`m new to linux and I have created a RAID Array and i dont know how to find out whicht letters this array has got (sdaX or sth else), how can i find out?
<Belgy> your raid don´t have a "classic" /dev/sdaX
<Belgy> it will be more like /dev/mapper_Grid_something
<FlashDeluxe> its a hardware raid and i dont have sth like /dev/mapper_Grid_something, theres only a directory /dev/mapper with volume groups in it
<FlashDeluxe> but i have a lot of sdaX/sdcX in my /dev
<Belgy> "sudo dmraid -r" could help
<FlashDeluxe> theres no command 'dmraid' on my system :(
<Belgy> "sudo aptitude install dmraid"
<FlashDeluxe> this command says 'No RAID disks'
<FlashDeluxe> I think the reaseon is that i made a hardware raid, linux doesnt know anything about this array, because it only sees a harddisk?!
<Belgy> oh right, didn't read carefully your previous message
<FlashDeluxe> with fdisk -l /dev/sda and fdisk -l /dev/sdc i see the array, but i cannot change the ID :(
<FlashDeluxe> i am a little bit confuseb because it says '/dev/sdc4           14593       38904   195286140    5  Extended' and '/dev/sda2               8        8510    68300347+   5  Extended'
<Belgy> sorry, this is beyond my knowledge :s
<FlashDeluxe> now, whats that? Is the name of my hdd-array sda2 or sdc4?
<Belgy> real hardware RAID is quite uncommon
<FlashDeluxe> mhh ok :(
<e01> hey all
<e01> what videcard you are using
<e01> i am using 8600gt and when resizing windows with kwin they looks ugly sliced
<FlashDeluxe> e01: do you have the current nvidia drivers installed?
<e01> FlashDeluxe: yes
<e01> from the aptutude, right?
<FlashDeluxe> i had the same prob, after i installed this driver http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber-download/download-171185-treiber-nVidia-Linuxx86DisplayGeForce8600GT_8600GS_8400GS_95.html the problem was solved
<FlashDeluxe> i have the 8600gt, too
<e01> i`ll test now
<e01> FlashDeluxe: i had problems when install it
<e01> can u help me because i broke my x
<FlashDeluxe> e01: I can try. What kind of problems?
<e01> ahm.. the driver is 177.70.18 right?
<e01> when start instalation, accepting license... it show me an ERROR: If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel....
<FlashDeluxe> yes it is, what kernel do you use?
<e01> 2.6.32
<e01> 2.6.32-24-generic
<FlashDeluxe> ok it should work with this kernel, so what did you do exactly?
<e01> sh Linux_x86_Display....run
<FlashDeluxe> and what does it say if you do it?
<e01> nothink wrong, dialog to accept license, dialog to
<e01> hm..
<e01> i am think that i had no kernel sources
<e01> needed for the compiling nvidia
<FlashDeluxe> this could be an explanation ;) you definitly need the sources
<FlashDeluxe> so install the sources and try again
<e01> how can i install them from aptitude with command line
<FlashDeluxe> sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.32
<e01> FlashDeluxe: again the same error
<FlashDeluxe> can you poste the complete error?
<e01> http://new-tech.ro-ni.net:88/~e01/nvidia-installer.log
<e01> this is the log from the nvidia`s installer
<FlashDeluxe> ok, do the following: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<FlashDeluxe> and then try again
<e01> FlashDeluxe: again :(
<FlashDeluxe> so you have kernel-sources and headers installed?
<e01> yes
<FlashDeluxe> and you start the script with sudo or as root?
<e01> yes
<FlashDeluxe> and gcc is also installed?
<e01> ofcourse :)
<e01> gcc 4.4
<FlashDeluxe> looks like the installer doenst find the sources, does /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build existß
<e01> how can i fix it?
<e01> i try to make symlink /usr/src/linux to point to the current sources but without success
<FlashDeluxe> you can run the sh script with sudo sh Linux-bla-bla.run --kernel-source-path=/path/to/the/sources
<jimmy51_> sitting here browsing the web i just lost sound support.  amarok was playing an mp3 and cut out... now no sound.  i could reboot... but i'd like to know what happened.  i closed my browser.
<e01> FlashDeluxe: the interesting is that with nvidia driver 256.44 i had no problems
<e01> it is compiled successful
<FlashDeluxe> so, was it the driver which was installed before?
<e01> dunno, the recommended from the aptitude
<FlashDeluxe> mhhh strange...then reinstall it, so that you have at least a X
<FlashDeluxe> @all: how can i backup my partitiontable which is currently running (i made changes to it, these changes will take effect by the next reboot and it don`t want them to take effect, so i want to correct my changes back)
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone here has tried out the new ubuntu font with KDE?  Does it look alright?
<Anita> can i get help with kubuntu here or is there a channel for that
<James147> Anita: yup this is the place
<Anita> ok i cannot play my music i saved from itunes after i installed kubuntu
<James147> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Anita> ok thanks
<muimota> hi I've just installed kubuntu 10.04.1 and updated to kde 4.5
<muimota> everything works great but programs in kpackagekit are twice
<muimota> for example when installin eclipse
<muimota> eclipse-jdt -3.5.2ubuntu4(amd64)
<muimota>  and eclipse-jdt -3.5.2-2ubuntu4.2(amd64) pacakges are avaliable . Which one should I install?
<James147> muimota: heh, they are :S install the 4.2 one... the other gives me dependency errors :)
<muimota> James147: thanks , is there a way to remove all the invalid packages
<muimota> ?
<James147> muimota: there not "invalid"... they are just older versions that are in the main repos (the backports ppa you added adds newer versions)... not sure why kpackagekit is listing both versions though :s
<muimota> James147: ah, cool it makes sense, tahnks
<Anita> wonderful i have music and video playing
<James147> muimota: you should probally file a bug report for that is there isnt one already :)
<Anita> now any help with torrents
<Anita> it is way to slow
<DarthFrog> Anita: Your ISP is probably throttling torrent traffic.
<James147> ^^ or many other factors  could affect it
<James147> Anita: http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1224
<alumno> hola
<sergio> salve
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sergio> salve
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sergio> salve a tutti
<DarthFrog> !it | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sjc> greetings
<Roey> DarthFrog:  awesome nick
<DarthFrog> :-)
<robbit10> How do I switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu, and how do I switch back if I decide I don't like it?
<DarthFrog> robbit10: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskop"
<DarthFrog> robbit10: Then you can switch between Kubuntu (KDE) and Ubuntu (GNOME) when you login in, each time.
<DarthFrog> It'd be your choice which you run.
<robbit10> DarthFrog, I have done that before and it mixes the menu's with GNOME and KDE apps, including Audio settings, appearance settings, and just any other GNOME settings app. It becomes a real mess that way.. Do you know a cleaner way?
<DarthFrog> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<khyron> hi hi afternoon
<khyron> im new linux user
<James147> !hi | khyron
<ubottu> khyron: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<khyron> im brasilian
<khyron> and not have good english
<khyron> but i try
<khyron> brb
<robbit10> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<robbit10> Erm, guys, the GNOME removal instructions for Kubuntu 10.04 are outdated... Where can I find a more up-to-date one?
<maco> whats wrong with them?
<robbit10> The latest instructions are for Karmic.. And they don't encompass the applications installed by Ubuntu 10.04
<maco> oh
<maco> they list individual packages? O_O wow
<maco> it used to just be like...remove gtk and everything goes away
<maco> or maybe thats how the puregnome one works...just removing qt
<maco> anyway, the 9.10 instructions should work. there's not much change in default installed stuff, except run "dpkg -l indicator*" to see the indicator applets and umm pitivi is installed by default in ubuntu now
<maco> though ... that pitivi change might be for 10.10. i dont remember...
<robbit10> maco: I'm impressed with what I see when I installed Kubuntu though. Kubuntu used to be this not-quite-polished, crashy, slow, buggy distribution. I've used it for less than a day, but still, what I have seen so far is extremely nice.
<maco> yay!
<James147> robbit10: when did you use it before? the kde 4.x versions started out quite buggy due to it being an almsot complete rewrite
<robbit10> James147: Quite a while ago, back when it ran kde 3.5. I think it was on Kubuntu Gutsy, or something like that.
<maco> gutsy had 4.1
<robbit10> Then it was even earlier than that
<maco> and was really buggy
<robbit10> By the way, while we're on the subject.. Is it safe to install KDE 4.5?
<robbit10> brb
<James147> maco: your sure? wasnt hardy the first to get kde 4.0 (with 3.5 as wells )
<maco> i think the desktop search stuff is problematic in it... but other than that, yeah
 * maco facepalms
<maco> James147: i was thinking g comes after h
<James147> yeah, desktop search seems to be broken but other then that its much more responsive
<robbit10> Hmm... I won't install it even if it has one broken segment. This one seems to be working fine, so i'm not gonna touch that.
<James147> robbit10: up to you :) but I think the overall improvements in it are worth losing desktop search :)  (well, not that I ever used them at all)
<robbit10> James147: Is it really that much better? I'll switch if it is really that much better. However, what would I have to do when the next version of Kubuntu hits?
<maco> the next version of kubuntu has 4.5 already
<maco> (im using it right now)
<James147> robbit10: I think it is (but then again I have been running it since the RC versions and cant quite remember what 4.4 was like)
<DarthFrog> KDE 4.5 is solid.  Mind you, I don't use desktop search either.
<James147> robbit10: and if you upgrade to the next version not much will change... (the backports ppa will be disabled) but you will have kde4.5 in the main repos so that dosnt really matter
<robbit10> James147: In that case, I'll upgrade.
<atb> in Windows there is an option where you can press and release Ctrl and it makes a ring eminate from your cursor so you can find it if you've lost track of it... is there something similar in KDE 4?
<atb> * cursor = mouse pointer
<James147> atb: last i checked there was soemthing in desktop effects to do taht
<atb> James147: thanks for the tip! I was looking under mouse settings!
<James147> atb: although it made a ring of stars appear... didnt look as good as it could have :S
<James147> ^^although it did let you find your mouse quickly :)
<robbit10> James147: I've enabled the backports PPA repo and started up the Software Updates pane, and it blocked some updates.. is it safe to install these blocked updates?
<James147> robbit10: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"  (or using apt-get) is the ebst way to do it
<James147> robbit10: kpackagekit wont do it since it dosnt like upgrades that can remove/install other packages (which you need to upgrade)
<robbit10> James147: thanks :)
<da196> hello
<James147> atb: (the effect is called "Track Mouse" under the "Accessibility" section of the desktop effects window)
<atb> James147: I found it under Desktop Effects>All Effects>Track Mouse but it won't turn one since Kubuntu has been hell for me graphics wise.
<James147> atb: i take it then you cant enable the desktop effects?
<James147> (on the general tab that is)
<atb> i tried once, but it gave me an error
<atb> then i did it again and it let me... but nothing changed :/
<atb> everytime I log back into Kubuntu it resets all my graphic settings. I suspect it doesn't like that I've rotated one my monitors 90'
<James147> atb: hmm, dont see why it would care.... what graphics card do you have?
<atb> a relatively modern GeForce
<James147> then it shouldnt have a problem...
<James147> atb: if you really think it is the rotated monitor i suggest disabling/rotating it back and trying (only to see if it actually is or if something else is wrong)
<atb> it is: E-GEFORCE 8800GT 600MHZ 512MB 1.8GHZ DDR3 PCI-E
<James147> dam that should have no problems :) i am only on a 7300 :)
<v3nd3tta``> James147 did you overclock it or are you happy with your gk?
<atb> did you install proprietary drivers or using the stock ones Kubuntu comes wiht?
<James147> havent overclocked it... wouldnt say i was happy with it (kde runs fine... but the dam thing hates shadows in any game)
<v3nd3tta``> i have it too but q3 runs fine :D
<James147> atb: i have the nvidia ones as the default ones dont handel 3d as well yet
<v3nd3tta``> the default ones can't even handle with the desktop effects
<v3nd3tta``> or mine could not
<James147> v3nd3tta``: in lucid?
<v3nd3tta``> yeah, when i upgraded, my desktop effects were disabled because i had to download the nvidia drivers
 * James147 dosnt remember them sucking that much at desktop effects when he fist installed lucid
<atb> i guess my next step will be to install the nvidia ones
<v3nd3tta``> yep
<v3nd3tta``> you should do that
<v3nd3tta``> (i think)
<James147> atb: yup :) easiest to do that from jockey-kde (Hardware Drivers in the menu)   (or installing nvidia-current)
<atb> just "apt-get install nvidia-current" ?
<James147> atb: sudo ...   but yeah :)
<atb> ...or run as root :)
<atb> which i learned not to do the hard way... :'(
<James147> atb: you shouldnt be doing :)
<James147> which you ^^
<atb> alright, installed... now to reboot!
<James147> dont need to reboot :)
<James147> ...
<atb> wow... so now it no longer recognises my second monitor... this _worse_ than with the stock drivers :'(
<James147> longer?
<James147> atb: I would run "kdesudo nvidia-settings" to setup the second monitor
<robbit10> I'm running KDE 4.5 now, but on the desktop there's a weird border that encompasses about 70% of my desktop. It's a border made out of shadow. How do I remove it?
<James147> robbit10: can you take a screen shot of it?
<robbit10> James147: Okay, but what's the tool in KDE4 for taking screenshots?
<James147> ksnapshot (it is launched by the peintscreen key)
<slow-motion> hi
<robbit10> James147: screenshot: http://yfrog.com/m9snapshot1op
<robbit10> James147: I mean, http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/8692/snapshot1o.png
<James147> robbit10: hmm
<zapper> hi
<zapper> i cant access the touchpad options on the control panel
<James147> robbit10: not sure what is causing that :S ... i take it its only on the desktop?
<zapper> 2 days ago i could
<robbit10> James147: Yep.
<zapper> it stopped working sudenly
<sergio__> come faccio a collegarmi a un tuo canale?
<James147> robbit10: I would guess there is a problem in updating your plasma settings... you could try renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc (or plasma-desktoprc... or any file that starts with plasma there although i think its most likly the first one)  this will reset plasma back to its default settings (and all the widgets). If you want you can create a new user first to test it
<Pici> !it | sergio__
<ubottu> sergio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<robbit10> James147: Ok. Logging out and in, now
<robbit10> James147: That worked. Thanks :)
<James147> robbit10: :) sometimes kde settings get chewed up on an upgrade... although it dosnt happen much any more :)
<robbit10> James147: What is the shortcut for switching between workspaces?
<James147> robbit10: crtl+Fx  (x being 1-11)
<robbit10> James147: thanks :)
<Makuseru> Hi, im having some problems, I've got no sound over hdmi. Video works fine, volume is set where it should be on the tv im outputting to, i have vlc set for hdmi output, but i get no sound. When i run the "test" in multimedia for the hdmi output device i hear nothing. How can i get audio over hdmi working?
<benbloom> Is it inappropriate to ask for help printing from my Lucid Kubuntu box to my Windows 7 machine's printer?
<basy> php
<Erick661> Kubuntu (KDE 4.5) licid don't mount my iphone but gnome does it. Is there any way to mount my iphone KDE (3GS)?
<BluesKaj> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BluesKaj> !devices
<Kolia> Erick661: what if you plug the iphone before starting the computer, and then launch Amarok?
<Erick661> ok. I will try that
<NSsmiles> i still can't get videos to play on facebook
<NSsmiles> with kubuntu
<NSsmiles> if you buy a linux disk will it have everything you need like windows??
<guest> disk
<NSsmiles> yes disk
<guest> disk are not OS based..
<NSsmiles> what are they
<guest> u can format disk as you want
<NSsmiles> i'm having problem after problem  with it
<guest> linux disk means..link already install on that disk
<guest> like what
<NSsmiles> torrents slow video wont play on facebook
<guest> which torrent client u r using..
<NSsmiles> i had trouble getting music to play and video but got that fixed
<guest> for videos just install VLC
<guest> it comes with the packages which need to view online videos too
<NSsmiles> it's ktorrent
<guest> try Auze
<guest> sorry Vuze
<guest> u have firefox?
<guest> for browsing..
<guest> or google crome
<NSsmiles> no
<James147> NSsmiles: see this for the slow torrents: http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1224
<NSsmiles> brb phone
<guest> ok
<NSsmiles> i cant seem to get other programs when i search nothing comes up
<NSsmiles> firefox shows installer and when i try to install it says it's already installed but i can't find it
<guest> where u from
<guest> oopes
<James147> NSsmiles: you need to update the package lists (click the refresh button on the updates tab in kpackagekit)
<guest> do it then..
<guest> I recommand u to start using Ubuntu...
<James147> guest: why?...
<guest> its best linux based os
<James147> guest: then why are you here?
<larg> hola
<guest> lol
<larg> escriban es  espa;ol
<larg>  vichos
<James147> !es | larg
<ubottu> larg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guest> what it written in spainsh
<guest>  
<NSsmiles> ok  i got vuze
<NSsmiles> so what will fix the prob with videos on facebook?
<James147> NSsmiles: no, since its a torrent application
<James147> sorry miss read
<James147> NSsmiles: what does facebook use for videos, flash? or raw files?
<NSsmiles> flash i think
<James147> try running this: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer"
<NSsmiles> didn't work
<James147> NSsmiles: make sure you close all your browsers after it has finished
<NSsmiles> ok
<NSsmiles> the run window closed when i search it
<NSsmiles> nothing   is happening in the torrent prog
<NSsmiles> when i search
<James147> what torrent prog?
<NSsmiles> the  one you told me about vuze
<James147> I didnt tell you that.... never used it before so I dont know about it
<James147> I would just use ktorrent... and configure it properly
<NSsmiles> how do i configure it
<NSsmiles> must have been guest that told me about vuze
<James147> NSsmiles: see this: http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1224
<fmoc> high
<fmoc> ..hi#
<James147> NSsmiles: or better yet: http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-developer-shares-bittorrent-speed-tips-080805/  explains things beter :)
<NSsmiles> the settings seem to be rite
<James147> NSsmiles: you might want to try asking in #ktorrent   or searching google... there are many reason for slow torrents
<`DT`> is it possible to burn a live disk from your current instalation using KDE3.5?
<James147> `DT`: it should be possible to burn a live cd form kde 3.5...
<`DT`> do you know how?
<James147> I would use k3b
<James147> `DT`: (or do you mean 'of' your corrent installation?
<`DT`> of my current installation
<James147> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<James147> :(
<`DT`> not what i'm looking for
<James147> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<James147> was trying to get that :)
<James147> (there is a link on there to creating one from scratch if you havnt already found it)
<`DT`> thx
<leonardo> ciao
<`DT`> ok, i am confused on the
<`DT`> "the disk image"
<`DT`> part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<`DT`> stupid enter key -_-
<leonardo> d
<`DT`> how do i find the files it's telling me to copy?
<leonardo> movie
<`DT`> ?
<leonardo> sorry
<leonardo> qualcuno parla la mio lingua
<James147> `DT`: I think thats explaing what things are rather then how to do it...
<`DT`> k
<leonardo> u undertand nothing, i speak only italian mannnn
<James147> `DT`: What I would do is quickly read over the whole page before attempting it so you get an idea of whats to follow
<James147> !it | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<leonardo> grazie amico mio
<NSsmiles> i tried and i cannot find out how to get the torrent ktorrent to work
<NSsmiles> what is DHT
<brian__> Hey guys
<brian__> So, since there are only 2 versions of Kubuntu, desktop or netbook
<brian__> andI ordered a 64 bit laptop
<brian__> that has a legit sized screen
<brian__> (17.3")
<brian__> I should use the 64 bit desktop editions
<brian__> edition*
<maco> sure
<maco> desktop & netbook are going to be a single install in 10.10 btw :)
<brian__> That's good
<brian__> I think any and all advances Linux distros make towards being easier to use/install is good
<brian__> are good*
<brian__> Fail at grammar
<brian__> I've gotta burna new 64 bit disc cause I just ordered a new 64 bit laptop
<brian__> actually, I have to burn two
<brian__> Because my friend just got a new 64 bit desktop
<brian__> and he is gonna try Linux :D
#kubuntu 2010-08-31
<James147> you can always use teh same disk ^^ :)  although it is nice to have a spare livecd about
<James147> brian__: btw, if you want 64bit install the desktop edition, if you also want the netbook interface (which is more designed for smaller ~10inch screens) you can install kubuntu-netbooks on the desktop edition to get both and switch between them
<illunatic> 7zip/xarchiver error > please check " Store archiver output" option... where can i find this option?
<compilerwriter> I am having two issues with Kontact  1) the thing, even when properly quit, when restarted swears that it is already running for some reason.  2)  the thing is not saving my filters when I make changes and hit apply.
<compilerwriter> I am having two issues with Kontact  1) the thing, even when properly quit, when restarted swears that it is already running for some reason.  2)  the thing is not saving my filters when I make changes and hit apply.
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ping
<Daskreech> is the ppa:experimental intended to be used at all by mortals or is it just a staging build area?
<Daskreech> hi rackIT
<rackIT> Daskreech: How's things? A little windy?
<Daskreech> Rainy
<Daskreech> ScottyK: ping
<cnowlite> how do i add this onto quassel :: irc://irc.atomic-irc.net:6667/ebooks
<Daskreech> cnowlite: Edit your profile
<Daskreech> I'm assuming you mean auto join
<cnowlite> yea
<illunatic> i have a problem. when i boot there is no taskbar, all widgets say "object could not be found", wallpaper doesn't load...
<illunatic> wth man?
<Daskreech> illunatic: 10.04?
<illunatic> yes sir
<Daskreech> Found that few times a well but I've been running from a Thumb drive for a while so I thought it was just a sideeffect of running out of space
<illunatic> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg | sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop | sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<illunatic> shouldn't be a space issue. i have over 100GB on that partition unused
<illunatic> one of the last things i did was install kepas
<Daskreech> illunatic: more likely plasmarc in ~/.kde/share/config
<James147> illunatic: try resetting plasma (delete or rename ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and plasma-desktoprc)
<illunatic> alright :)
<James147> ^^ sorry, plasma-desktop-appletsrc  :)
<jman_> My sessions won't fully save.  I went into Session manager and changed it to manual cause Auto wasn't working:   But it still only saves part of the session!   This works automatically w/ same apps on my other machines
<jman_> running 10.04
<nymphaeaceae> that's a lot of users.. wow..
<Daskreech> Part of a session?
<jman_> my desktop session
<Daskreech> Same parts everytime?
<jman_> when i shutdown/logout.  i want it to save the running apps.     Yes so it seems  (but only when i manually save.  the auto isn't working)
<Daskreech> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<Daskreech> jman: what gets saved
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: question on PPA:experimental. is it intended to be used by mortals? or is it a staging build area?
<jjman> Quassel, Songbird, Kopete, Skype tahts about it
<jjman> no Firefox, no Thunderbird, Netbeans
<Tejyasn> should I just dump my question out?
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: use at your own risk
<JontheEchidna> but it should be usable
<James147> !ask | Tejyasn
<ubottu> Tejyasn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tejyasn> oh... thanks.. these help channels always confuse me with their different rules..
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: just about all of them have a don't ask to ask guideline.
<Daskreech> Long as you aren't being rude you can ask a question
<Tejyasn> I am trying to get JRE to work on my box.  I'm using KDE 10.04 (semi-obviously) and trying to run it in firefox, latest update.  Followed all the steps on the site, and no errors were reported in the terminal, but Java doesn't seem to run at all.
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: OK just seen a few blog posts telling people to add it so just wondering if I should drop them a line on the wisdom of that
<Daskreech> jjman: Don't know about the rest but FF used to work when I used it
<JontheEchidna> well... the packages in there are generally either of alpha products or alpha packaging
<JontheEchidna> add with care
<illunatic> James147: that seems like a good start. i now have a blank desktop with a dark blue-green background
<jman> Daskreech: I know FF should work at least.   Because i have on 3 laptops and they all autosave my session fine.   This is desktop (most recent install),  i did copy over ~/  from other machines to get same setup (which only partly worked)
<James147> Tejyasn: what site? and which jre? :)
<Daskreech> jman: tried doing a manually saved session and then tried loading it?
<James147> illunatic: hmm.. would have thourght that would have fixed it... could you try creating a new user and see if it works for them
<Tejyasn> using the latest out from the main Java site...  jre1.6.0_21
<illunatic> maybe i should try a reboot instead of just restarting kdm?
<illunatic> heh
<Daskreech> illunatic: how do you restart kdm?
<illunatic> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DarthFrog> sudo service kdm restart
<illunatic> or that^
<Tejyasn> followed the instructions to the letter, other than having the java folder be in my ~/Downloads area, and not /usr/lib  can't seem to install it there..
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: not even with sudo?
<Tejyasn> I sudo -s at the start..
<Tejyasn> so I'm running as root.. and the install works fine, no error messages..
<Daskreech> ok
<jjman> Daskreech: Yes i already said that.  Only thing thats partly working IS a manual session save..
<Tejyasn> the only thing circumspect is when I try to do ln
<Daskreech> jjman: Well when you do the manual load check the logs then compare them for the automatic.
<Tejyasn> ln -s ~/Downloads/jre1.6.0_21/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so returns with "file exists"
<Daskreech> I'm guessing there is a second part to that command
<jman> Daskreech: ah.  what logs should i be checking for that  /var/log/messages
<James147> Tejyasn: I would enable the partner repos in kpackagekit and install "sun-java6-jre"
<Tejyasn> do what now?  I'm not THAT linux-savy..
<illunatic> James147: you know how to create a new user from command line?
<James147> illunatic: sudo adduser guest
<Daskreech> jman: ~/.xsession* I would guess
<illunatic> ah ok
<jjman> Daskreech: thanks i check that out
<illunatic> James147: good call. it loads great for guest. so how do i get it to work for my primary user?
<Tejyasn> hrm... just saw something when I googled "kpackagekit partner repos", it seems that java was the main issue..
<James147> illunatic: removing the right config file :)  my guess is that it is somewhere in .kde  ... i would start with the files starting with plasma in ~/.kde/share/config/   ...   (to test it you should be able to hit alt+F2 to get up krunner then typing in it "killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop" to restart plasma-desktop :))
<Tejyasn> I'll wait a bit.. because the more I look into this on my own, the more I get cross-eyed.
<Daskreech> illunatic: copy the guest plasma*rc to your account
<James147> illunatic: or the plasma filders in ~/.kde/share/apps
<James147> Daskreech: deleting/renaming them should have the same effect right? seen as they are being created if they dont exist fine (as per the new user)
<Daskreech> James147: yep but i'm lazy today
<Daskreech> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<James147> !partner | Tejyasn
<ubottu> Tejyasn: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Tejyasn> I assume that I need to replace a few words in there, like naming (lsb_release-sc) and partner, or is it a cut-paste?
<James147> Tejyasn: cut and paste... $(lsb_release -sc) will be replaced by the code name of your version by bash :)
<Tejyasn> oh... tres nifty.
<James147> (it will basically execute lsb__release -sc (which returns the code name of your version) and places in it the command (hence the $() )
<Tejyasn> ah...
<Tejyasn> I miss my TI... code was easy on that *laughs*
 * James147 finds code on bash easy  :D
<James147> (to a given degree of easy)
<Tejyasn> true.. the more I learn on bash, the more it makes sense... it's just deciphering/learning new things that messes with my learning curve.. and apparently, I have already done that, as when I ran kpac, I found it, in bash I ran "java -version" and got a result, _18... so I assume I still have to link to firefox?
<James147> Tejyasn: do you ahve "sun-java6-plugin" as well?
<Tejyasn> ... will look..
<James147> (aptitude show sun-java6-plugin | grep State)
<Tejyasn> copy-paste?
<James147> with out the ( )
<Tejyasn> unable to locate
<James147> Tejyasn: have you enabled the partner repos yet?
<Tejyasn> wait... does directory matter..
<Tejyasn> and yes, I did.
<James147> Tejyasn: "sudo aptitude update"  then try again :)
<Tejyasn> even better, "not installed"
<James147> (these commands arnt doing anything to the working directory so it dosnt matter where they are run from)
<James147> Tejyasn: then install it :) "sudo aptitude install ..."
<James147> ... being the package
<Tejyasn> aptitude, not apt-get?
<James147> Tejyasn: you can use either
<James147> i type aptitude out of habbit now :)
<Tejyasn> what's the difference?
<James147> Tejyasn: not a great deal for installing things anymore
<Tejyasn> but there used to be?
<James147> Tejyasn: aptitude use to handel removing of packkage dependency better
<Tejyasn> ah...
<Tejyasn> I just saw "Removing wine 1.2" should I be worried?
<James147> Tejyasn: do you use wine?
<Tejyasn> a bit.. mostly for a game or three...
<Tejyasn> like DX or Diablo..
<James147> might not matter... check after to see if you still ahve it :)
<Tejyasn> and if not, re-install?
<James147> yeah
<Tejyasn> ok.. not worrying then.
<James147> wine is an easy one to reinstall :)  if somehting removes kdebase then you should be worried :)
<Tejyasn> and state = installed!
<Tejyasn> now for the firefox trick...
<James147> Tejyasn: restart your browsers and check
<Tejyasn> on it!
<Tejyasn> this is the one thing I love most of Linux.. working like this is all but impossible under modern windows.. I miss 98..
<James147> Tejyasn: :D gotta love terminal
<Tejyasn> it's friendlier than DOS too.. so.. *feels the love*
<James147> Tejyasn: also... TAB, and if not... TABTAB
<Tejyasn> ???
<James147> Tejyasn: hit it and see :)
<Tejyasn> James147:  right.. I never use it usually.. forgot..
<Tejyasn> HA-HEY!
<Tejyasn> **hugs James147 warmly** my saviour!
<Tejyasn> James147: thanks for the help... you just let me access my online classes!
<James147> :D
<Dan_L> does anybody know how to install kexi?
<Tejyasn> alright.. I'll let you smart people get to more important issues.. thanks again, and take care.  No offense when I say this... hope I never have to see you guys here for a while
<James147> is that part of koffice?
<James147> Dan_L: ^^
<Dan_L> James147:  Yet it is.  Allegedly it's better than OO Base.
<James147> Dan_L: Then I would think "sudo aptitude install koffice" would do it :)
<Dan_L> James147:  I shall try it.
<James147> although I can see kword but not kexi is the repos :S ... might be hidden in a different package name thjough
<illunatic> wth
<James147> ^^
<illunatic> when i cp /home/guest/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc /home/user/.kde/share/config/ it is jsut a blank file
<Izinucs> does kde 4.x allow for multiple X sessions?  I just read that it didn't but am not sure if that applied to 4.3.x..
<illunatic> pretty sure that file is the issue tho since it is blank for that user
<illunatic> i even deleted it can copied but it's blank still
<illunatic> so weird
<illunatic> er deleted and copied it over again i mean
<James147> illunatic: but dose it work?
<benbloom> Is there some flaw with kubuntu that prevents samba print from requesting authorization? It works on my ubuntu Lucid laptop
<illunatic> James147: no. does not work for the main user
<rackIT> kweather plasmoid is missing some icons. I've tried a few different icon themes but, alas... my otherwise beautiful Lucid desktop is marred by the default missing icon icon. Any ideas?
<James147> illunatic: have you deleted/renamed all the plasma* files in the config folder?
<illunatic> i need to copy paste it over or something, but kate & guest don't have permissions
<Izinucs> benbloom: samba has been a nightmare on my 64 box.. I find I have to restart smbd after booting and even then have issues with windows boxes..
<James147> illunatic: you shouldnt need to copy anything
<Daskreech> James147: with () works as well
<James147> illunatic: if the config files are missing kde should recreate them with the defaults
<illunatic> oh just delete them all?
<illunatic> ok i'll try
<James147> Daskreech: ^^
<Izinucs> I'm looking for a successful ssh -X session.. anyone have that working?
<benbloom> Izinucs, I just don't understand why it works fine with ubuntu but not kubuntu
<Izinucs> benbloom: I don't either.. I also have issues with cups starting on boot.. :(
<illunatic> hm
<illunatic> yeah i deleted them all
<James147> illunatic: then restart plasma-desktop
<illunatic> wait remove all the /apps/ files as well?
<James147> illunatic: no..
<illunatic> i only removed all the config files
<illunatic> and restarted witht he same blank screen and mouse arrow
<James147> illunatic: ^^ you should only remove the files taht started with plasma :S
<James147> illunatic: but still didnt work?
<illunatic> i removed all files starting with plasma in the /config/ but no luck
<James147> illunatic: do you have any important settings in .kde? (keep in mind the nepomuk database is there
<illunatic> well i just spent like a week getting everything working on it and don't want to lose it
<James147> illunatic: try renaming it then (you should beable to rename it back to restore the settings (well, i would copy it back and keep one as a backup for now))
<James147> illunatic: really not sure what config  file are affecting it atm as removing the plasma ones should have worked :S
<illunatic> yeah
<illunatic> gonna try copying the app files over... if it will let me
<James147> illunatic: afraid I cannot help anymore... I really need ot go to bed. Hope you are able to find a fix and good night :)
<illunatic> thanks tho :)
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Daskreech> illunatic: You have to remove them after you close plasma-desktop
<illunatic> Daskreech: oh! thanks
<illunatic> haha
<vbgunz_> this is becoming insanely annoying. I really want to visit this site and read the article ***but*** I get a comment box that takes over the entire screen http://techdrive.disqus.com/meet_apertus_a_project_aimed_at_building_an_open_source_cinema_camera/reply.html?f=techdrive&t=meet_apertus_a_project_aimed_at_building_an_open_source_cinema_camera&ff=Arial&default_text=Type%20your%20comment%20here.&ifrs=&1283225790467#000900000000000000000001
<vbgunz_> I tried it in konqueror 4.5 and in the Firefox 3.6.8 and both show a huge comment box, nothing else :(
<Daskreech> vbgunz_: can't you resize the comment box in FF ? or in webkit?
<Daskreech> The lower right corner should have a handle?
<vbgunz_> Daskreech: I don't see any handle :(
<vbgunz_> can you visit the page without a problem? this happens quite a lot, I came in here last time about this and came up emtpy.
<vbgunz_> im gonna try this in IE and see what the hell happens
<Daskreech> I get a json error
<vbgunz_> Daskreech: when first visiting the page, I can see then BAM a comment box that just takes over the entire page
<vbgunz_> I just fired up vbox and am gonna see if this affects ie and firefox there
<vbgunz_> Daskreech: I feel better in a sense. IE 8 and Firefox in VirtualBox both show the same results. whoo. so this is not exactly a problem tied to kubuntu. I feel better but damn, don't nobody say anything to them? they got to get rid of that
<Izinucs> vbgunz_: I tried the link with the same "nothing" result.. then I deleted everything after /techdrive/ and got a login prompt.. looks like you have to register to view.
<illunatic> well... i dunno where to go. desktop and everything loads fine for guess but not main user hmmmm
<Daskreech> illunatic: you tried killing the plasma desktop before moving the files?
<illunatic> Daskreech: i did
<illunatic> just added guest to sudoers
<illunatic> should be easier to mess around through the gui
<Daskreech> :-)
<illunatic> xD
<illunatic> i originally deleted the whole /usr/ by mistake a few days ago and copied it from a very similary setup on another partition
<illunatic> not sure if some of the problems i've ran into are due to the permissions getting messed up heh
<illunatic> because spending a week figuring it all out was much more efficient than just spending 5 hours doing a fresh install and updates right? >_<
<illunatic> nah i've learned a lot about how things work tho
<illunatic> you know what kio_desktoprc is for?
<illunatic> hmmm
<illunatic> gtkrc
<Daskreech> illunatic: efficency means nothing to me if I give up learning oppurtunities
<illunatic> definitely more efficient in the long run to know what you're doing :)
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> are there really no pathces for the blocked packages that prevent upgrading to kde 4.5?
<noaXess> patches
<noaXess> other thing, i need to start a special script as a specia user on system boot.. any idea where to place the command to that script?
<illunatic> aha... just got an error that plama-desktoprc is not writable
<illunatic> contact admin :X
<illunatic> but... but I'M admin :O
<illunatic> i suppose the question is, how to make plasma-desktoprc writable?
<illunatic> arg what is goin on... i've copied every config from the working user desktop to the non-working and still, it's just blank screen iwth an arrow
<noaXess> illunatic: have you upgraded to kde 4.5?
<noaXess> illunatic: maybe this will help: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/592516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592516 in Kubuntu PPA "I can't save changes in plasma" [Medium,Triaged]
<illunatic> thanks i'll try :)
<illunatic> actually i am using kde 3 i think
<maple> HI  everyone~!
<noaXess> illunatic: aha :) ok.. sohm.. plasma-desktoprc.. seams it's one of kde4.x version
<noaXess> cause ni kde3 there is no plasma
<illunatic> how do i update to 4.5?
<illunatic> i added the source to the repository but i don't see anything when i search kde or kde4 that is relevant
<illunatic> through adept
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<maple> mistrynitesh: which version of kubuntu are you using
<mistrynitesh> maple: 9.04 a.k.a jaunty
<maple> mistrynitesh: why don't you update your OS!
<mistrynitesh> maple: don't find any compelling reason to update until its EOL
<maple> mistrynitesh: I think 10.04LTS is much better than 9.04@
<mistrynitesh> maple: thanks for the info, but I am too lazy to shift everything
<maple> mistrynitesh: you are so modest !
<maple> mistrynitesh:  may i ask a personal question ?
<mistrynitesh> maple: i like to state facts
<maple> mistrynitesh: where are you from?
<mistrynitesh> maple: India
<maple> mistrynitesh: i don't know why i so curious where someone come from !
<mistrynitesh> maple: may be you are 'profiling'
<maple> mistrynitesh: you are so humor!
<mistrynitesh> maple: thank you... I'm sure the floodbot or someone else is going to direct us to #ubuntu-offtopic for this chat
<maple> m
<maple> mistrynitesh: sorry! ^_^
 * mistrynitesh wonders whether he drove maple away
<illunatic> mistrynitesh: 10.04
<noaXess> illunatic: so if you want upgrade to kde 4.5 then be aware and follow this instructions: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 but there are known bugs..
<illunatic> well i entered ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports as a source through adept
<illunatic> and that appears to have worked, but i don't see a package for kde 4.5 when i search with adept
<illunatic> is there command line i can use?
<illunatic> bugs would be better than what is happened now, which is no desktop :)
<illunatic> hoping it will fix it
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: i am sure you must have reloaded adept after adding repo
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: did you get any errors while 'reloading/refreshing'?
<illunatic> nope
<illunatic> sholdn't it prompt for an update?
<illunatic> wiat i think i found it. going through system settings > add remove software instead of just adept
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: it should, though I haven't used adept since a long time.
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: why don't you try 'sudo apt-get update' on the command line
<illunatic> 103 updates :S
<illunatic> cover me, i'm going in.
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: make sure to back-up
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: 'Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY' :D
<noaXess> mistrynitesh: but we are the support here ;).. and i also have upgraded one machine to kde 4.5 with help from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<mistrynitesh> noaXess: sure we are here to support ;)
<noaXess> :)
 * mistrynitesh wonders what and how much should I write on 'about me' page for my website
<illunatic> ooops
<noaXess> mistrynitesh: all about you :)
<noaXess> illunatic: yeah.. upgrading to kde 4.5 can have some oooops ;)
<illunatic> hope it fixes my problem. i'd like to see how it looks
<illunatic> oops as in i did not backup :X
<illunatic> fortunately i have a small 10GB installation i can use to browse the bugfixes if it gets borked
<illunatic> hm what are blocked packages all about?
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: packages which requires other packages to me removed
<illunatic> oic
<illunatic> one of the bugs is the folder view widget huh?
<illunatic> damn. did not fix the other user
<illunatic> really don't get why it doesn't load the k button or anything
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: was your update smooth?
<illunatic> hm. things are worse for sure
<noaXess> scon gemacht..
<noaXess> bins dann gespannt auf die teiler.. müssen dann ein game haben, welches wir testen können.. so ein box game oder so ;)..
<thrust123> hello, how can i reset the kdewallet password with the root password ?
<NeuFin> hi
<NeuFin> time?
<NeuFin> what is the time?
<bowser> hi all, why cannot I use the whole space on my BTRFS drive?
<bowser> it says there should be 19% free space, yet when when I copy something over it says disk is full
<elj> need quasselirc help for adding network (ssl version not proper)
<elj> can anybody help me with a unsupported ssl in quasselirc?
<ludovic_> Bonjour tous
<unstable> :)
<unstable> Quelqu'un parle français ici ?
<unstable> Je suis nouveau
<unstable> Bonjour caldera__
<Pici> !fr | unstable
<ubottu> unstable: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<unstable> Thank you Pici
<davhere> is there some kind of trick to get adobe to work?
<davhere> adobe reader that is
<collabra> davhere: have you tried okular
<collabra> davhere: it's standard on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<DarthFrog> Hide the cheese!  BluesKaj is here!  :-)
<BluesKaj> ggouda and havarti especially
<DarthFrog> :-)
<BluesKaj> hey DarthFrog :)
<BluesKaj> another not one here
<BluesKaj> hot
<DarthFrog> Rain, here.
<BluesKaj> T-clouds are already forming
<BluesKaj> 33 yesterday , abit of relief , only 29 today :)
<DarthFrog> Only????  :-)
<DarthFrog> 14 now, 16 forecast.
 * BluesKaj senses the OT cops are lurking
 * Pici lurks
<BluesKaj> wow, that's cool for Van in aug
<DarthFrog> Not outrageously so,  A cool, rainy day - fall is coming.
<BluesKaj> did a new partition table on the den desktop , was full of small partitions due to the rounding off to mibs, so I reinstalled w7 then manually partitiioned / and /home during the alternate install .. the live cd doesn't detect my hw ...must be getting old :P
<BluesKaj> can't run desktop effects, the old onboard ati x200m can't handle the load
<DarthFrog> Time to open the wallet and let the moths out. :-)
<DarthFrog> Radeon 5770 cards (what I have) are very good in Linux and are very reasonably priced.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I had a nvidia 7600gt in it but I installed it in the media server which is a much faster and newer pc
<xsacha> anyone know how to install geant4 on kubuntu?
<samehsabry> guys I need help urgently, I am running Kubuntu, when I run "apt-get update" and this was the result: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<samehsabry> after trying " dpkg --configure -a" I got this:
<samehsabry> iceroot: Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1) ... Downloading... --2010-08-31 16:41:55--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz Resolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.88.33 Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... connected.
<collabra> http://www.thetacticalnuke.com/2008/12/easy-install-of-geant4-on-ubuntu-704-and-804-and-810/ <-------- i don't know if this will help xsacha
<xsacha> collabra: not exactly.. i have it installed on older ubuntus.. but i need a newer ubuntu for another software piece (some python apps)
<xsacha> but when i try compiling from source on new ubuntu i run in to some issues with it not building stuff correctly
<xsacha> quite a dilemma.. i havent found a distro that supports both at the same time
<collabra> try auto-apt
<collabra> it will load any module the compile needs to run
<collabra> on the fly
<BluesKaj> samehsabry, it's installing the flash plugin which is a std app for browsers. Did somebody advise you to enable the partner and other sources repositories in the package manager?
<xsacha> the problem is that i need to compile these things because they arent in ubuntu
<xsacha> and they seem to like different environments (different compiler,etc)
<xsacha> so one will work in older distros and one only works in newer distros
<samehsabry> BluesKaj: I don't remember, it is a shared machine. But I need to get rid of it right away to update and get other important packages
<samehsabry> BluesKaj: or even use apt-get in general cause it always gets stuck
<collabra> what you do,... is of course, read the man,... rund auto-apt in a terminal,... and start your compile,... it will bring in any needed libraries and or packages,... xsacha
<BluesKaj> ok so it's stuck ?
<BluesKaj> samehsabry?
<collabra> xsacha,... it's worth a try.
<xsacha> ok..
<collabra> use the same terminal you run auto-apt in to compile your software,... xsacha
<BluesKaj> ok samehsabry , copy and paste this command into the terminal , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xsacha> collabra: i run it in the background?
<DarthFrog> Hmm, there's a new kernel out for Kubuntu.
<collabra> xsacha: no,...when you run auto-apt,... it will release the prompt to compile,... auto-apt will run in the background
<xsacha> ok
<collabra> be sure to read the man page
<xsacha> not sure how it could help but i'll try it
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, did you just update ?
<xsacha> i have all the packages installed.. will it identify correct versions too?
<samehsabry> BluesKaj: apt-get -P packagename helped :)
<collabra> it could help by pulling in any packages the compile needs to run,.. xsacha
<samehsabry> BluesKaj: thanks for trying though
<xsacha> well the compile builds perfectly..
<BluesKaj> samehsabry, you needed tpo close the terminal tthat was stuck of course
<collabra> oh,... arn't you having trouble with dependencies...? xsacha
<xsacha> no..
<samehsabry> BluesKaj: i needed to remove the isntaller of flash
<collabra> sht,... sorry. for the lack of help then,... i misunderstood.
<xsacha> problem is my environment.. like compiler and so on.. don't work with this program
<xsacha> i think it expects an older version of g++
<xsacha> so when it compiles, the programs dont work
<xsacha> but on older ubuntus they do..
<collabra> is there no earlier compiler available in the repos
<BluesKaj> samehsabry,  thats strange , haven't seen that hang prob with flash before
<xsacha> well im not sure if it's the compiler or some other compiler environment tool
<xsacha> something is messing up the code
<samehsabry> BluesKaj: niether did i
<BluesKaj> samehsabry, you might try flashplugin-nonfree instead
<BluesKaj> the flashplugin-installer is new in lucid
<collabra> xsacha: I'm confused,... you said it compiles fine,.. but when you run the program,... what happens?
<xsacha> ill do it all again and get error message
<xsacha> (i have fresh installed a few times)
<collabra> xsacha: what's the error?
<xsacha> don't have -lG4Processes (or similar)
<xsacha> and i check lib dir.. sure enough there's no G4Processes lib. compile? 0 errors
<collabra> so, it's looking for a library that doesn't exist,... one presumably that's not provided in source....?
<xsacha> thing is they are exact same source files i use on kubuntu 8.08 (where it works fine)
<collabra> what g++ is used in kubuntu 8.08....
<xsacha> i've tried this numerous times.i fresh install kubuntu 8.08 and geant4 works fine, matplotlib doesn't. i fresh install kubuntu 10.04 and matplotlib works, geant4 doesn't.
<jjman> there is no 8.08
<xsacha> 8.10
<collabra> have you tried that compiler,...
<xsacha> same happens on other distros ive tried
<xsacha> one works, one doesnt
<collabra> it sounds like, maybe,... 8.08 had a library that 10.04 doesn't have as default....
<collabra> you get no errors on 10.04 compile?
<xsacha> 0 errors
<collabra> is deant4 run by gui or terminal?
<collabra> geant4
<xsacha> terminal but it can output a visualisation using ogl (optional)
<collabra> you can try running auto-apt before you run geant4,... it will pull in any required package,.... you never know,... it may find the needed library
<xsacha> k
<xsacha> does it need to be run as sudo?
<collabra> i'm checking now,... i assume so,... one sec.
<collabra> minute.... ;)
<xsacha> cause if i do sudo auto-apt it places me in root shell
<collabra> iit doesn't explicitly state,... i would assume if a package needs installing,... you need to run it under sudo.
<collabra> so,... run: sudo auto-apt     :then it should give you a promt,... run geant4, and it should prompt you for a yes or no on installation....
<collabra> of individual packages
<collabra> you can use the  -y flag to automatically answer 'yes' to prompts if you wish
<jussi> that can be dangerous though, so use with care
<collabra> i aggree,... no need for the -y flag
<collabra> lemmy know how it goes.
<xsacha> well it's a fresh install so gotta compile geant4 again (takes about an hour)
<xsacha> and im compiling it with that auto-apt which may slow it down
<collabra> :) i'll stay in the chat,... come back and drop me a line,.... If you use my alias i'll come back if i'm not actually on my computer
<xsacha> k
<collabra> I'm hoping good luck for you xsacha
<xsacha> thx
<rportal> where can I get a good tutorial for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> rportal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<rportal> thx blues
<BluesKaj> rportal, also www.kubuntu.org
<kb3ien> anyone have any good reading matterial on port forwarding while running UFW ?
<kb3ien> cant seems to find the right iptables command to forward a port to a box behind the NAT.
<collabra> sudo ufw allow in <port#>/<tcp or udp>
<collabra> sudo ufw allow in <port>/<tcp or udp>
<collabra> to delete the same forward it's: sudo ufw delete allow in <port>/<tcp or udp> respectively
<collabra> it enables immediately: but if you want to be sure: sudo ufw enable
<collabra> to show all forwarded or allowed 'out' ports it's: sudo ufw status verbose
<kb3ien> root@cadsch:~# ufw allow in  5060 udp
<kb3ien> ERROR: "Need 'to' or 'from' clause"
<collabra> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<kb3ien> lucid
<collabra> hmm,... one sec.
<kb3ien> i got it to take this command, `iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i eth1 -d 0.0.0.0 --dport 5060 -j DNAT --to 192.168.30.2:5060` but i'm not sure if i should do that manually or have ufw invoke it for me.
<kb3ien> eth1 is the interface upon which traffic arrives that needs translation.
<collabra> to allow from any single ip: sudo allow from <ip>
<collabra> one sec,... lol
<kb3ien> no i want to allow from any IP to be forwarded.
<kb3ien> but only port 5060, for now.
<collabra> then it's : sudo ufw allow in 5060/tcp
<collabra> or,...
<collabra> then it's : sudo ufw allow in 5060/udp
<kb3ien> its SIP, o/c so the media channels will also need to be forwarded, but that can wait. I can restrict the media ports to a narrow range.
<collabra> i don't have manual iptables setting experience,...
<kb3ien> okay the packets are being allowed in by the kernel!
<collabra> woohoo!,.... you can set up specific ip handling to ports as well...
<kb3ien> but they are not being forwarded... alas
<kb3ien> no packets are being rewritten and pushed out tap0
<collabra> all you've done is open the port 5060 to the world,... if you are behind a router,... you need to configure your router for the specific lan ip and port
<kb3ien> i am the router, and i need to configure forwarding.
<kb3ien> i thouht i had, see earlier post about iptables and -nat.
<kb3ien> <kb3ien> i got it to take this command, `iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i eth1 -d 0.0.0.0 --dport 5060 -j DNAT --to 192.168.30.2:5060` but i'm not sure if i should do that manually or have ufw invoke it for me.
<collabra> aww,... sht.... sorry,... if you want to undo that last command its: sudo ufw delete allow in 5060/tcp or udp
<kb3ien> 192.168.30.0/24 is assinged to tap0
<kb3ien> so no 'set ip next-hop' should be needed.
<aboudreault> Hi. Why am I not able to select my Public key inside KMail ? There is a red X on the key. gpg --list-keys shows me that my key is there though
<kb3ien> that command you gave works well, it prevented the ufw.log reporting the packets as dropped.
<kb3ien> its just that i need another command to forward them, i think.
<DarthFrog> kb3ien:  Have you enabled IP4_forwarding in /proc?
<kb3ien> yes outbound dynamic nat (overload) works. we are NATing 192.168.30.0/23 (two subnets) to the public IP.
<kb3ien> all i need is the inbound nat. to change the ip-destination field of inbound datagrams.
<kb3ien> hopefully in a way that allows TCP sessions to be established.
<kb3ien> no different that if i had web or mailserver, its just that there are no examples that work in the presense of ufw, that i could find.
<kb3ien> i'm sure it has been done before but all i see is examples that DONT work with ufw.
<kb3ien> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8050901 seems promising
<collabra> sudo ufw proto tcp from <ip> to <ip>
<collabra> sudo ufw proto tcp from <ip> to <ip> port <port>
<collabra> sudo ufw delete proto tcp from <ip> to <ip> port <port> (will erase the entry)
<kb3ien> i'll disable ufw until we can work out that part.
<collabra> ufw is a firewall,... not a router.
<kb3ien> i'm not trying to route, i use quagga to route...
<kb3ien> i'm trying to do a port forward in the pre/absence of a firewall.
<collabra> I'm perplexed and probably not the person you need.
<collabra> i apologize
<kb3ien> /etc/ufw/before.rules contains lines like this: -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.31.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<kb3ien> so i thought i could add port worwarding rules to that file also. guess ufw isn't there yet...
<collabra> still evolving
<kb3ien> i'll need something more powerfull.
<kb3ien> or just with more mature documentation.
<collabra> again,... i apologize.
<kb3ien> thanks for trying :)
<xsacha> collabra: same error :(
<collabra> sorry to hear that,.... have you tried running auto-apt and then the program,... xsacha
<xsacha> yeah auto-apt doesn't seem to be doing anything
<collabra> that's dissapointing,... i'm two for two today,...
<xsacha> cannot find -lG4Processes
<collabra> have you enabled all repos?
<collabra> for apt to search within?
<xsacha> is it different to apt-get repos?
<collabra> I'm thinking the kernel's may configured differently,... maybe it's not a dependency problem,... it might be the kernel
<collabra> i'm just tossing ideas out there....
<xsacha> might have to give up on matplotlib :(
<xsacha> oh well, cya
<collabra> cya
<kb3ien> well ufw has messed me up nice and good...
<collabra> what happened,...
<kb3ien> its lost all its rules after the last disable...
<kb3ien> i need to allow anything from tap0
<collabra> cant you enable ufw with the config intact?
<kb3ien> sorta have only the port based rules intact.
<kb3ien> i need the interface rule syntax again.
<kb3ien> ufw allow in from tap0 ...
<kb3ien> or somethinglike that.
<collabra> i just went through the man page for ufw,... and i speaks nothing of specific interfaces
<collabra> though i dont know why not.
<kb3ien> ufw allow out on tap0
<kb3ien> " " in on tap0 # also works
<kb3ien> but no packets flow.
<collabra> really....? that's interesting
<collabra> something i didn't know
<collabra> i'm mourning my inability to help.... seriously.
<collabra> i'm a noob....
<collabra> of course i could spend a year still be one,...
<collabra> the learning curve is extrordinary,...
<kb3ien> indeed
<kb3ien> im getting nat but im not sure how... except im not getting one address translated...
<kb3ien> any idea hom to bebug nat?
<kb3ien> iptables -t nat -L|less
<kb3ien> works woo!
<collabra> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-server-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg37024.html <------ ufw rules break nat,.... i haven
<collabra> 't read this whole thing,... and i probably wouldn't understand it anyway,... but,... maybe it's relevant
<robbit10> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<benoit_> h$
<lelamal> hello, although I add Mic and Capture to Kmix channels, after reboot they're gone, and I have to add them again. Does anybody know why, please?
<fayaz> hi
<fayaz> i have that famous problem with akonadi...
<mfraz74> akonadi is the problem
<fayaz> it crashes my kmail on random...
<fayaz> any way to work around this thing??
<Nekuro> after an automatic update, my nvidia driver doesn't seem to be working. Is this a known issue?
<mfraz74> fayaz: I haven't found a solution to it yet. Makes my Kontact dead slow and can take up to a minute to start
<fayaz> mfraz74: mine simply crashes after showing the akonadi log...
<fayaz> not crash, quit would be more appropriate
<mfraz74> i'm hoping when KDEPIM 4.5 is released all these problems will go away
<fayaz> mfraz74: so is there no temporary workaround?
<mfraz74> fayaz: i'm not sure. seems to depend upon how it has been set up
<fayaz> mfraz74: i see...
<mfraz74> i have it on 3 computers, 1 works fine another isn't too bad, but this one is the worst
<fayaz> oh...
<siegie> I want to set the default audio volume after startup. I've tried it whith "/usr/bin/amixer -c 0 sset Master,0 mute" but something overwrites this setting at kde login.
<siegie> that "/usr/bin/amixer -c 0 sset Master,0 mute" i've added to rc.local,
<fungos> hi
<urgen> hi
<fungos> I'm having trouble getting my rt3090sta to work
<fungos> networkmanager doesnt find it, but ifconfig shows ra0 there, iwlist ra0 scanning show near access points.. I just cant connect
<urgen> are any nearby your own?
<fungos> yup
<urgen> :-) like manually config the device with an IP
<urgen> does it work then?
<fungos> how to?
<urgen> oh
<fungos> command line to connect to AP?
<fungos> like, iwconfig ra0 essid myapname
<fungos> why knetworkmanager says that the network management is disabled?
<urgen> search: Set a static IP address
<urgen> at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid
<urgen> sometimes various different species of network devices don't deliver their MAC for some reason or another
<urgen> and then you don't get an IP
<urgen> so if you manually set one then you can narrow your problem to DHCP related issue
<urgen> if you get an IP then you can ping to see that you have connectivity
<urgen> if you have connectivity then you ping a domain to see that your DNS is configured
<urgen> or manually, also, set that up too
<fungos> hm, i will try. dhcpclient ra0 says No DHCPOFFERS received.
<fungos> maybe static ip will do it
<urgen> yes
<urgen> I do not know knetanything
<urgen> only manual command line style
<urgen> the various gui's ahve transitioned so many many times it is too hard to keep up so I just settle for old reliable
<urgen> command line architecture does change over time but not as fast
<human__> yes, you can
<human__> sudo dolphin
<human__> you can delete everithing in your system, using it)
<amrish> help
<amrish> help
<amrish> hepl
<amrish> anybody help me
<amrish> pls
<amrish> pls
<amrish> pls
<FloodBotK2> amrish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amrish> means
<amrish> anybody tell me how can i make windows xp live usb stick
<urgen> why?
<urgen> there are a lot of non windows emergency usb stick images
<urgen> the linux ones often are easier and better
<nekuro> especially seeing as the linux ones don't care about the windows permissions, it makes troubleshooting and other things a lot easier
<amrish> because so many programs/software runs in windows xp like vb.net, flash, c++
<v3nd3tta``> in the last time i'm getting more and more ark segfaults
<v3nd3tta``> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amrish> <urgen>  hello tell me
<urgen> amrish.... so, let me get this straight, you come to a channel for KDE Ubuntu Linux and ask how to make a bootable Windows USB drive :-)
<urgen> I'll be nice and give you a link: http://keznews.com/2407_Windows_XP_USB_Stick_Edition
<urgen> but you could have googled it yourself
<nekuro> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+make+a+windows+live+usb+boot
<amrish> yes i use kde and ubuntu from last year its very hard to use
<amrish> thanks both of you i will search ok
<amrish> nekuro specialy
<fungos> omfg
<amrish> http://keznews.com/2407_Windows_XP_USB_Stick_Edition ........this link not working
<fungos> all my networking problems was solved with the jkclarkson post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475230
<fungos> what a stupid bug :S
<urgen> that's what bugs are for :-)
<amrish> error
<urgen> amrish, you already said the magic word
<urgen> "search"
<urgen> I gave you a clue
<urgen> you build on it
<FloodBotK2> urgen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amrish> ok
<mandragor> Should I be able to use knetworkmanager for VPN connections or is this currently broken?
<sergio__> salve a tutti
<Bucky> hi. what's the name of the plasma theme actually used in kubuntu?
<|sysop|> hi.
<|sysop|> have an issue with my emac running 10.4, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 with no problems and it ran fine for a week. then my computer started locking up. the third time it locked up when it rebooted the kernel wouldnt load. so
<|sysop|> when I setup the box I installed kubuntu twice just incase something like this happened and I can no longer mount the ext3 partition. and I lost the partition on another drive in the same system after the reboot as well. I am thinking that its the drive controller that is flaking out instead of the drives (both are less than a year old) what do you guys think?
<|sysop|>  how can I test my ide controller?
<trijntje> Hi all, is it possible to use compiz with kubuntu?
<talas> i think you only need to activate printer sharing on the windows box
<talas> wow, forgot to scroll down, nvm me
<talas> trijntje: yes, go into system settings
<trijntje> talas: found it, thanks
<talas> |sysop| if the partition table/boot loader is intact you could boot into safe mode and check your drives with fsck
<talas> just DONT check a mounted partition
<|sysop|> the boot loader is fine.
<Gixxie_> I have a question.. when I install applications from the kpackage kit why can't i find them on my system?
<|sysop|> I booted into the other install and got to the command line.
<|sysop|> thats what I am ircing from.
<talas> |sysop|, then you could use fsck and check the other partition.
<|sysop|> tried, it fails
<talas> what does it say?
<|sysop|> brb
<talas> Gixxie_ maybe they dont install themselves into your menu.. Anything in particular?
<|sysop|> buffer io error  on hda5
<|sysop|> what makes little sense hda5 just another partition and I am running off of hda3 I think right now.
<|sysop|> and it asks if its a zero length partition.
<Gixxie_> um there was one for reading radio frequencies I can't find it to use the nmake file or anything
<|sysop|> also it says drive ready seek complete error
<talas> |sysop| ok :p thats way outta my league. you could try in #ubuntu ....
<talas> theres usually a lot more poeple in there
<Gixxie_> I didn't find anything in the help files so I thought I would come in here .. figured someone might atleast know in the help files I might look
<talas> Gixxie_ for installed packages you can click on "File List" in kpackagekit to see what files it installed on your system
<Gixxie_> ok ty
<trijntje> How can I set mousebutton 15 to take me to the next desktop? It looks like systemsettings only takes keybord-bindings
<|sysop|>  
<|sysop|> hmm
<|sysop|> oh well been running testdisk on the second drive trying to get back the partition. any other suggestions?
<u1106-laptop> today a package called bogofilter was updated. the description says it's a spam filter. Does anyboduy know how it is used?
<harjot> Hey guys im still on kubuntu 8.04
<harjot> Is it worth me upgrading to 10.04?
<u1106-laptop> harjot: it depends... some things might work better, others might be broken :(
<u1106-laptop> it depends on your hardware and it depends how you use the machine
<harjot> What do you mean by depends how i use the machine?
<u1106-laptop> what applications you use e.g.
<u1106-laptop> do you use bluetooth?
<u1106-laptop> sound?
<u1106-laptop> flashplayer
<harjot> no bluetoothh
<harjot> sound??
<harjot> flashplayer=needed
<harjot> which system is faster?
<harjot> Is the ext4 system considerably faster than ext3?
<u1106-laptop> you won't get ext4 if you just upgrade. Only new installs get ext4
<harjot> yeah i was gonna wipe
<harjot> Then install
<u1106-laptop> (please correct me if I'm wrong, I bleieve I have read that somewhere)
<harjot> That is correct i read that too
<harjot> Is ext4 faster?
<u1106-laptop> I don't think ext4 any difference at the beginning, at least not recongizable for a human
<u1106-laptop> but it is much better with repect to fragmentation
<u1106-laptop> if you tend to fill up you disk from time to time. (Too many videos, CDs, whatever...) ext3 will get badly fragmented
<u1106-laptop> ext4 does handle it much better. (Still it will suffer, but it suffers less)
<harjot> ok
<harjot> i have a keboard problem so im gonnnna upgrade
<Bodincus> Hallo chaps, sorry to barge in... maybe some lurkers can chime in too: anybody else here with a broken Microblogging Plasmoid authentication?  I know Twitter closed down today the basic auth, has the plasmoid fix been pushed upstream?
<u1106-laptop> then of course 10.04 will have all kind of resource hungry new features, which will overcompensate any possible improvement ;)I
<harjot> ok thx im gona upgrade
<u1106-laptop> take a backup of the old one, just in case you have bad luck...
<Bodincus> FWIW, it's impossible to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS, you have to wipe and restart.
<Bodincus> Save your /home/
<harjot> yup
<harjot> 8.04 isnt anlts
<u1106-laptop> when 10.04 was new I had X server crashes (specific to my graphics card). They have been fixed in the meantime, but there might be other problems with other machines...
<harjot> ok
<u1106-laptop> bondicus: are you sure???
<Bodincus> But be careful not to overwrite the new home, 8.xx is KDe 3.5, 10.04 is KDE4.
<harjot> yeah
<Bodincus> Yep, you have to upgrade to the obscene 9.xx first. Just DON'T. Save your self lots of grief.
<Bodincus> BTW, 10.04 is better, leaner and faster than 8.xx
<harjot> yep after 9x upgrading to 10.04 fails easily lol
<Bodincus> My laptop is a rocket now, and with all the bells & whistles enabled
<u1106-laptop> you could always upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04
<navetz> hi is there a way to revert from 10.10 to 10.04?
<Bodincus> ..and die of old age in the meantime
<harjot> lol
<u1106-laptop> besides that 8.10 is no longer supported so it might no longer be possible today
<harjot> 10.10//
<Bodincus> Stay on 10.04, it's an LTS
<u1106-laptop> and I would never recommend so many upgrades, it clutters you system with all kind of crap
<u1106-laptop> and of course it wouldn't give you ext4
<navetz> if I change my sources.list to say lucid again and do an upgrade
<navetz> will it bring me back to 10.04?
<Bodincus> Not much performance difference from ext3 to ext4
<harjot> ok
<u1106-laptop> I somehow vaguely remeber you should be able to upgrade from LTS to LTS (but I have never done it, so I might be wrong)
<harjot> imgonna backup my crap ;0
<Bodincus> Yes, it *should* be that you can upgrade from LTS to LTS, but the jump between KDE 3.5 and KDE4 was too big to handle
<u1106-laptop> anyway these are just theoretical discussions. My recommendation would be, backup and make a new installation
<Bodincus> Do as I did, buy a new HD, clean install on it, keep the old one as secondary
<u1106-laptop> bondicus: maybe that applies only to Ubuntu but not to Kubuntu? (just guessing)
<u1106-laptop> Or if you have enough space, just partition the disk and install the new one in parallel
<Bodincus> Yes, you could upgrade Ubuntu 8 LTS to 10 LTS
<u1106-laptop> (of course you should never repartion a disk without having a backup...)
<Bodincus> Anyway, veering off track here. Anybody with a Microblogging plasmoid kicking a fuss with Twitter?
<harjot> kubuntu 8.04 aint an lts
<harjot> my ekboard gone jus a sec ;)
<Bodincus> OK chaps, got to go... C U
<u1106-laptop> harjot: Ubuntu 8.04 is definitely LTS, are you saying Kubuntu 8,04 is not?
<harjot> Backup time~!
<macode_> hey.
<macode_> after booting an live cd (10.04, amd64) kde comes up with an error message like "logging in ubuntu... a critital error occured", already verified the hashes and on ttys000 there is an repeating message "authenticaion failure"
<macode_> seems like an wrong username to me
<macode_> any idea`
<harjot> macode_: strange
<harjot> macode_: Did you try re-downloading the iso?
<macode_> harjot: checked the md5
<harjot> hmm
<macode_> harjot: but i solved it diffrently now: took an debian cd and installing from scratch
<harjot> Ok good
<harjot> Weird problem though
<enderw99> has 4.5.1 for maverick hit a repository yet>
<enderw99> ?
#kubuntu 2010-09-01
<kkathman> I'm having a problem with my KDE session remembering my display resolution from one login to the next...how can I fix that?
<RickiiBETA> anyone in this channel?
<kkathman> well I am but I haven't gotten a response in a while
<harjot> kkathman: I am lol
<harjot> kkathman: but too bad I goto go ;)
<apparle> hi guys
<|sysop|>  
<|sysop|> quit
<technogeek> hi room
<s003apr> my sound does not always work (different each time I restart). Sometimes everything works, sometimes only kde apps and sometimes nothing works. Any pointers?
<apparle> s003apr: check if there is a problem regarding pulseaudio
<apparle> s003apr: not sure of this... also check the logs
<s003apr> apparle: thanks
<apparle> was it useful
<apparle> s003apr: ^
<s003apr> apparle: no progress yet, pulseaudio may not be the problem. thanks again.
<farah> hi
<drunkncrew> i recently updated to KDE 4.5 and I'm trying to install a program using cmake, and it's telling me that the KDE libraries aren't installed. Does anyone know the install command to install the KDE libraries? i figured that would come along with the upgrade, but guess not.
<[[[ACID0]]]> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<[[[ACID0]]]> !hi
<[[[ACID0]]]> !caca
<[[[ACID0]]]> esto esta muerto
<illunatic> anyone here familiar with activitymanagerrc?
<illunatic> apparently i'm supposed to delete that along with the plasma-desktoprc, but i have no idea where it is :S
<noaXess> hiall
<noaXess> does anybody has also successfully upgraded to KDE 4.5 on 10.04.1?
<noaXess> i have, also with all the needed packages.. one problem still comes up.. after a while the screen beginns flicker on top right, taskbar doesn't work for few seconds and after eg. 2-3 minutes all works normal
<noaXess> have now disabled desktop effects and test it..
<noaXess> illunatic: find it :)
<noaXess> or locate it
<noaXess> illunatic: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc
<hsr> Anyone there to help?
<hsr> hello, anyone there to help??
<hsr> Is anyone there to help????????????????????
<hsr>  For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<hsr>  For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<illunatic> noaXess: i just upgraded to kde 4.5 and it's buggin big time
<noaXess> illunatic: jep... it' still beta..
<noaXess> have disabled effects.. work is better then..
<illunatic> i've found plasma-desktoprc btw, just need to find activitymanagerrc according to a couple of posts i've seen
<noaXess> so.. wait for release one... when should that be come?
<illunatic> but dont' see it naywhere
<illunatic> not sure
<noaXess> illunatic: with locate?
<illunatic> seems like people are aware of and workin on the bugs
<illunatic> oh is locate the command?
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess> localte file
<illunatic> ah thanks mate
<noaXess> locate file
<illunatic> i was using find
<noaXess> illunatic: with updatedb you can update the mlocate index...
<noaXess> but it will done automatically on software installation/update. or think also on boot..
<noaXess> so locate is your frind ;)
<illunatic> hm it spits out like a list of every directoryy but doesn't say if the file is found or not
<noaXess> friend ^^
<noaXess> locate activity | grep manager
<noaXess> ~/.kde/share/config/activitymanagerrc
<illunatic> hm i don't have that in mine for some reason
<illunatic> it is a service right?
<noaXess> illunatic: don't know..
<noaXess> hm.. think you need to ask later here.. cause it's really silent here
<noaXess> later in the day.. people wake up ;)
<ralgis> testr
<Torch> illunatic: what's the problem you are trying to actually solve?
<illunatic> Torch: on my main user the desktop doesn't load the K button or any graphics
<illunatic> all i see is background color and a mouse arrow
<illunatic> i created a guest account and it works fine
<illunatic> i've tried killing the plasma-desktop, deleting plasma config files and restarting and that doesn't fix it
<illunatic> i have no idea what i did that caused it to happen
<mistrynitesh> is there a kde counterpart of agave?
 * mistrynitesh waves to illunatic \0/
<kriszty> hi
<kriszty> i have a little problem with tvtime
<kriszty> it doesn't work with channels above 300Mhz
<kriszty> i don't have a clue why?...
<kriszty> i use custom(pal) channels
<tim> hi, how can i change the default pdf viewer for kde from acroread to okular?
<collabra> one sec,...
<collabra> i would right click on a pdf and choose open with... then choose ocular and then click rmember application association
<collabra> remember application association
<collabra> got it?
<tim> collabra, thanks!
<collabra> np
<illunatic> mistrynitesh: not familiar witha agave
<illunatic> what's it for?
<illunatic> oic
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: i anyways installed it
<mistrynitesh> it wasn't heavily dependent on gnome... so gelled in well with kubuntu
<illunatic> i'm checkin out kcolorchooser to see if it's similar
<illunatic> nope not the same thing
<illunatic> agave is workin ")
<mistrynitesh> its nice and handy
<illunatic> cool lil tool
<bms20> Hello all - have an annoying problem here: IBM x60s wants to lower the screen brightness during inactivity.  Anyone know how to turn this off?
<collabra> system settings>advanced tab>power management
<illunatic> how to i kill a tty terminal?
<collabra> no clue
<illunatic> i'm running ssh shell in it and want to shut it down
<collabra> system monitor???
<illunatic> but i'm trapped in screen
<collabra> no clue,...
<illunatic> yar
<collabra> lol
<illunatic> heh
<collabra> do a: man kill
<bms20> collabra: its not that obvious - I have turned off "Dim display when idle"...
<bms20> collabra: and disabled "Enable display power management"
<collabra> the different power schemes will all have separate dim display when idle... customize. take your time to figure it out.
<hyper_ch> how can I import a X.509 (.p12) cert into kleopatra?
<collabra> clueless....
<mistrynitesh> illunatic: when you are in ssh, press enter a couple of times > then press '~' (without quotes) > then '.' (again without quotes) - it will end the ssh session
<illunatic> `
<illunatic> ~
<illunatic> .
<illunatic> hehe
<mistrynitesh> did it work?
<illunatic> i'm in ssh using screen on a remote freeBSD
<mistrynitesh> i tried it on the same setup
<gamaliel> olá.
<illunatic> yeah i don't remember how to get out of the screen and back to the shell hah
<serval> sltr a tous
<serval> je suis sur le canal francais?
<cuznt> !fr serval
<cuznt> nope....
<floown> hello
<floown> Choqok does not refresh the streamlife my twitter account, the program ask me always my password. It's the same
<floown> I have try to delete all configuration files but the problem is still here
<illunatic> choqok? sound vulgar
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> The ibus packages the ubuntu ships with cause a memory leak in plasma-desktop at a rate of about 250KB/sec
<JohnFlux> There are fixed and updated packages in the ibus ppa repositories
<JohnFlux> Who do I ask about getting these fixes into 10.04?
<illunatic> JohnFlux: i'm guessing you just have to make sure the ppa is added to your repository source list and then check for software updates
<JohnFlux> illunatic: correct
<JohnFlux> illunatic: and I've tested and fixes the leak
<JohnFlux> illunatic: so how do I get kubuntu to provide these fixes officially?
<illunatic> ppa:skhome/ibus-sayura-deb
<illunatic> oic
<JohnFlux> A leak of 250KB/sec  gives KDE a really bad image :-/
<Torch> JohnFlux: #kubuntu-devel
<JohnFlux> Thanks
<illunatic> is this you? http://chanux.wordpress.com/2010/07/29/how-to-install-ibus-sayur-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<JohnFlux> me? no
<illunatic> heh
<illunatic> well thanks for the bugfix. can you fix kde next? :)
<JohnFlux> I do slowly - I work on the task manager
<JohnFlux> so I find these bug leaks :P
<illunatic> JohnFlux: maybe you can help me. desktop doesn't load for my main user. i tried deleting plasma-dektoprc and all that, but all that loads is background color and a mouse arrow
<illunatic> created a guest account and it works fine
<illunatic> any ideas?
<JohnFlux> illunatic: do you have an old install of kde from svn or something?
<JohnFlux> illunatic: I had a problem to do with a mix of old and new libraries :-D
<JohnFlux> illunatic: you could drop to alt+f1  and run  DISPLAY=:0 xterm      and then run plasma-desktop    from the command line and see what it says
<illunatic> sorry JohnFlux was afk
<illunatic> i tried that and got "unable to open X serv"
<illunatic> server*
<illunatic> i've gotten that error with other programs before too
<illunatic> like dolphin and kate/kwrite
 * cuznt is awake. kind of....
<SteBo> hey! Anyone here using the Translatoid plasma applet?
<SteBo> It looks very useful to me, but I cannot get it to translate a thing.
<SteBo> I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 LTS with KDE 4.5.0
<SteBo> and Translatoid 1.3.0
<look> ok i need some help with my KDE it has disabled the network manager and i have no idea how to enable it once more, i also have no idea how this happened or if this is a bug that has come up but i cannot access the internet with KDE network manager.
<rascranasingha> Hello?
<SteBo> hello
<look> ok i need some help with my KDE it has disabled the network manager and i have no idea how to enable it once more, i also have no idea how this happened or if this is a bug that has come up but i cannot access the internet with KDE network manager.
<maco> check /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf does it say managed=false?
<maco> thsi tends to happen after bad shutdowns, in my experience
<look> maco: ill check it one sec
<look> maco: it says false so i just change that to true?
<maco> yep
<look> tanx mate
<maco> reboot may or may not be needed afterward
<rascranasingha> Ok So It Works
<rascranasingha> Thanks For The Reply <SteBo>
<rascranasingha> Hi There
<rascranasingha> Can Someone Help Me Out With A Problem
<rascranasingha> It's With QtCreator
<rascranasingha> Oooookkkk.....
<rascranasingha> Right
<rascranasingha> In That Case
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rascranasingha> Oh, Sorry
<rascranasingha> This Is My First Time On IRC
<rascranasingha> Yeah I Had Downed QtCreator
<DarthFrog> Realise then, that we know nothing about you or your situation other than what you tell us.
<rascranasingha> Sorry
<DarthFrog> If you tell us nothing, we know nothing to help you.
<look> changeing it to managed=true didn't work i still can't connect
<look> macode|afk: crap your not there
<rascranasingha> Sorry Guys My Connection Just Broke
<rascranasingha> Anyway I Think It's A Problem With The Libraries
<rascranasingha> Can Someone Please Tell Me What Libraries I Need To Compile A Normal Qt Program
<rascranasingha> From QtCreator
<gnomefreak> is knetwork-manager working?
<rascranasingha> (Kill Me If I'm Being Stupid)
 * gnomefreak doesnt want to kill you but give me time ;)
<DarthFrog> rascranasingha: You may not get the help you need here.  This channel isn't really developer-oriented.
<rascranasingha> Oh...
<harjot> rascranasingha: Try #qt
<rascranasingha> Thanks Harjot
<harjot> No problem ;)
<rascranasingha> And Thanks DarthFrog And Everyone Else For Bearing With This Idiot
<rascranasingha> DarthFrog
<rascranasingha> Thanks For Attending
<rascranasingha> Sorry For The Idioticy
<Torch> rascranasingha: qtcore and qtgui, normally
<Torch> rascranasingha: try #qt
<rascranasingha> Thanks Torch
<harjot> #qt
<kiry> yes, I realize I can try to figure out the FAQ but
<kiry> I'm trying to copy info from an ext windows drive to my kubuntu laptop
<kiry> they *should* be part of the same network but I never really tested it
<adrian_> hola
<patarok> hi there!
<patarok> please, tell me how to automount an iphone or ipod-touch in "K"ubuntu so that i can access the volume with dolphin-file-manager..
<patarok> -"auto"mount-
<patarok> and another question... please, tell me how to install a shell or shell extensions that autocorrects wrong typed commands by hitting the tab key and completes input like the standard bash(but instead of hitting the tab completes with hitting the right-cursor-key
<patarok> join #kubuntu-de
<mr_chris> The answer to this seems to change with each distro. How do I disable tap-to-click in Kubuntu 10.04?
<mr_chris> With each release, I mean.
<DarthFrog> What is "tap to click"?
<zsocy2> hy
<mr_chris> Trackpad clicking
<zsocy2> Do you speek hungarian?
<mr_chris> Sorry, no.
<DarthFrog> !hu | zsocy2
<ubottu> zsocy2: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<harjot> FINALLY MY F***ING BACKUP WHICH WOULDNT COMPLETE HAS COMPLETED!!!!!
<MIRV-> trying to boot the CD but desktop doesn't load (ATI Video) any way around? I tried a couple vga= flags to no avail..
<harjot> ATI should load, ati have good compatibilty?
<harjot> MIRV-: Have you verified the checksum thing of the cd
<MIRV-> I doubt its a checksum issue
<MIRV-> i got sound and everything
<MIRV-> desktop black when it loads
<MIRV-> I wonder if the dual head could be screwing with it?
<harjot> Desktop black?
<bunyan> join #ubuntu
<harjot> MIRV-: Which cd are you trying to boot the 10.04 i386 one?
<MIRV-> 64
<harjot> ok
<harjot> What did you mean by dual head?
<MIRV-> 2 monitors connected
<harjot> It doesnt come up on either screen?
<harjot> have you tried disconnecting one?
<MIRV-> nope see a really crappy looking loading screen (low res) and then when it goes to boot desktop it goes blank
<MIRV-> not yet..
<harjot> try it
<harjot> Meanwhile im gonna upgrade to 10.04 now so cya later :)
<harjot> Im gonna miss you kubuntu 8.04 kde 3.5
<harjot> Kubuntu 10.04 you better be nice to me, especially you, kde 4
<harjot> MIRV-: Any luck yet?
<MIRV-> trying to figure out 1 other problem with the drive shrink before i give it a go
<harjot> Ok
<harjot> Im going to wipe this drive and install kubuntu 10.04 now so bye
<MIRV-> ah ya unplugging the other monitor worked to get desktop up..\
<Apollonovich> is there a reason why kmail and okular all refuse to print, whereas I can print without difficulty from firefox and thunderbird, and the system-config-printer-kde applet can print a test page without difficulty?
<hellwinter> hola
<hellwinter> me llamoo hugo y necesito ayuda
<hellwinter> SOY NUEVO EN ESTO
<hellwinter> HAY ALGUIEN SABIO QU ME PUEDA AYUDAR?????????????
<hellwinter> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<xenthral> hellwinter: no hablo espanol muy bien
<xenthral> diga o problema
<hellwinter> HOLA COMO ESTAS?
<hellwinter> NECESITO VER TV EN MI PLACA
<hellwinter> INTENTE DE TODO Y NO LO PUEDO HACER ANDAR
<xenthral> hellwinter: va para o canal ubuntu-es
<vbgunz> I added this ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa to kpackagekit cause I need kernel version 2.6.33 or greater and nothing is available there. is there a ppa that can upgrade my kernel on lucid?
<gamer_> hello
<vbgunz> hello
<gamer_> can any one know where i can find coll themes for my kubuntu
<gamer_> thx
<godmok> vbgunz: there are packages for of the vanilla kernel on ubuntu.com
<gamer_> thnks
<gamer_> i will see it
<vbgunz> godmok: im downloading 2.6.33.5 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33.5-lucid/
<godmok> gamer_: look in the systemsettings where you can change the themes. there is a button to install new ones
<vbgunz> was hoping a ppa could make it quicker and easier
<gamer_> thanks
<gamer_> i will see how to install it
<godmok> well, it isnt that hard :)
<gamer_> because im new here
<godmok> you just klick then on the install button :)
<gamer_> and where i can change the theme i have installed
<gamer_> ?
<dukefx> yo, anyone here who could help with getting my kubuntu to boot? (probably installed grub in the wrong place)
<alacer> dukefx, got errors?
<dukefx> nope
<dukefx> just a blinking cursor
<alacer> version?
<dukefx> latest
<dukefx> root is on sdb
<dukefx> grub on sda
<dukefx> that's probably the problem
<alacer> not necessarily, as long as grub points to sdb as the default boot option
<dukefx> well, I installed it on sdb, it asked me where to install grub, by default it was sda, so I clicked OK
<dukefx> and now it doesn't boot
<dukefx> my problem is similar to this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62328
<dukefx> but I'm on a live CD atm
<dukefx> and my old puppy linux can't even mount the linux partitions
<dukefx> which is ext4 if I remember correctly, I used the one the installer suggested
<hellwinter> HOLA A TODOS TENGO UN GRAN ERROR
<hellwinter> Y NECESITO AYUDA DE LOS SABIOS
<alacer> what does /boot/grub/menu.lst have?
<dukefx> I have no clue
<dukefx> when I try to mount, it says I should specify what filesystem it has
<dukefx> I used Linux like a year ago
<owner> hi every 1
<dukefx> ok, I managed to mount it
<owner>  does any 1 know any thign a bout skype
<dukefx> lemme see...
<alacer> what about it?
<owner>  i open konsole
<owner>   and type
<owner> mv ~/.Skype ~/.Skype.bkp
<owner>  and trying to open back skype
<owner>  eveey time i sign in  sign me back off
<alacer> does it automatically recreate the dir?
<owner>  i  always type that then it is ok
<owner>  but now it wont work
<dukefx> there is no menu.lst
<dukefx> there are tons of mod files
<alacer> try the grub instructions from that link you pasted
<dukefx> I tried before mounting and got an error, but lemme try again
<dukefx> selected disk does not exist
<dukefx> root is on sdb
<dukefx> the entire disk is 1 partition
<dukefx> whatever 'hd' I try it says selected disk does not exist
<Apollonovich> has anyone else had printing issues under lucid?
<dukefx> according to grub.cfg it should be hd(1,1)
<dukefx> it has all the menus and everything, it just won't load
<alacer> so you are seeing the grub menu?
<alacer> on boot?
<dukefx> no
<dukefx> that's the problem
<dukefx> I'm on live CD
<dukefx> mounted the root partition
<dukefx> and that's where I checked grub.cfg
<alacer> and doing the "root (hd1,1)" and "setup (hd1)" doesn't work..........hm......
<dukefx> nope
<dukefx> setup (hd1) says invalid device requested
<alacer> what about hd0?
<dukefx> nothing
<dukefx> might be the live CD's fault
<dukefx> it used to have a 'boot into linux' or something option
<dukefx> I might try a Kubuntu 6.06
<dukefx> I think it has that option
<dukefx> I'll be back shortly
<alacer> kk
<technogeek> hi room
<MIRV-> can the installer not read a win7 64 partition map ? It's displaying incorrect information..
<dukefx> I managed to get it to work by reinstalling, but this time setting grub to sdb1
<dukefx> thanks for the help
<TNZ> Hi ... any news for KDE 4.5.1 in ppa backports ?
<nicola> asdfas
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<lucitu> is lucid affected by maverick freeze?  where is 4.5.1?
#kubuntu 2010-09-02
<o_> lalalalalal
<compilerwriter> I need some advice about how to best go about fixing the showing of pdf files from within firefox and Chromium.  I have done some research and have found acroread and then this thing called mozplugger what are your thoughts?
<archimonde2001> salut
<archimonde2001> ehoo
<WilliamBuell> I just did the version upgrade to 10-04-1 via the Update Manager and it seems to work OK
<WilliamBuell> I have not been in Kubuntu IRC in a long time. None of my off-topic bookmarks work
<WilliamBuell> Could someone please suggest to me how I may reach a Kubuntu off-topic room? Thanks!
<Walzmyn> Since upgrading to 4.5 Kaffiene will play sound, but not video
<Guest57049> hey what's up???
<KukuNut> kaffeine 1.1 ppa?
<KukuNut> hmm..gotta compile it myself then
<kovacslevente> hello, anybody here?
<kovacslevente> anybody willing to help?
<RandomRoger> Is there a safe way to install kdevelop, I previously tried using a backports repo, and it borked the system.
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> where do i post bug's on the curren kde4.5 beta for kubuntu? on launchpad or on kde bug reporting?
<chaaya> hey, just installed 4.5. In the event there are any developers here -- serious kudos. this is amazing. thanks!
<noaXess> ??
<CruX|> hello in amd64 kubuntu 10.0is only kde4.4.5 ???
<noaXess> CruX|: read here.. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 to upgrade to 4.5 you need kubuntu ppa backports
<phloog> Good morning
<xoomer> Good morning to all! ^_^ ... or evening =)
<xoomer> Who know when kde 4.5.1 will be available in repos ? :)
<CruX|> noaXess: thx
<CruX|> ii  kontact                               4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa10         KDE pim application
<CruX|> i'm already using backports
<ON-GaWzyrka> ikonia bruder olaaaa
<CruX|> but version 4.4.5 confused me
<noaXess> CruX|: hm.. read here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/615902 maybe will help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<naftilos76> hi everyone, when i shutdown i get among others the following message: unmounting weak filesystems but the [ok] takes about 5mins to appear. that is annoying. I don't remember anything like that in the past! I have Kubuntu 10.04 with latest KDE 4.5. Any ideas?
<Garp> Hi.
<Garp> Question: (lucid - i386) In Konqueror, I cant found any more the configuation for user certificate. Did something change? Thanks.
<alvin> Yes, that dialog is gone in KDE4
<progre55> hi guys! I have a really urgent situation.. I was appliying the updates, kernel updates, etc, and my comp died suddenly, and now it comes to the login screen, and neither the mouse, nor the keyboard respond. TTYs are not working either.. any suggestions, please?
<progre55> how to fscheck with a live-cd?
<naftilos76> progre55: hi there, can you restart and get into safe mode ?
<gp[8]> hi guys, when KDE 4.5.1 for Lucid?
<hsr> Anyone can help me this:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z       ????
<hsr> Anyone can help me this:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z       ????
<hsr> Hello! Everyone... greetings from me. Would anyone mind to help me here?
<hsr> Anyone can help me this:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z       ????
<hsr> Hello!!
<kalg> hsr, how abt updating KDE to a newer version..?
<luis_> Hi
<luis_> How change kubuntu visual style (10.04)
<hsr> kalg: What for? I am using kde 4.4 and its the latest stable
<luis_> #Kubuntu-es
<kalg> hsr, 4.5 is there
<hsr> thats unstable
<luis_> Hi how change and add new visual styles in kubuntu 10.04=
<jussi> luis_: in system settings
<hsr> kalg:KDE 4.5, that's to be included only
<hsr> with the next release
<luis_> Please guide me, im in system seetings < windows
<jussi> !pm | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kalg> hsr, you can add it via ppa, I use it.. and it's not unstable.. actually 4.5.1 is out
<luis_> Please guide me, im in system seetings < windows
<jussi> luis_: Im on a later version than you, so I cant really guide you more than that
<hsr> kalg How would that actaully solve my problem? Did you go through this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z
<kalg> yeah.. but had no clue.. just thought updating might work. it's your decision to make
<hsr> kalg: Yeah.. thanks. I'll see if that remains a good option
<hsr> kalg: Could you link me to KDE 4.5.1 release?
<kalg> 4.5.1 is not yet announced for Kubuntu
<kalg> but 4.5.0 is available
<hsr> kalg: Yeah right..i got the webiste. What do you mean by end users?
<kalg> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<jussi> hsr: the 4.5 release link is in the topic
<jussi> *G*
<hsr> kalg: How to update?
<hsr> kalg: How to update w/o ppa
<kalg> why w/o ppa
<kalg> that's easier
<luis_> How add new visual styles (NO PLASMA) on KUBUNTU 10.04 (KDE 4)ç
<JuJuBee> When I un-mute my F-mic (built in to laptop) I can hear myself talk through the speakers, but I cannot get Skype to recognize it. Any suggestions?
<kalg> luis_, if you go to system settings window you will find what you want
<kalg> system settings -->workplace appearance
<luis_> yes (sarcasm) i need change the window, no the borders ¬¬
<kalg> system settings --> application appearance
<kalg> then choose colors
<luis_> Kubugtu sucks¡¡¡ ¬¬
<sobczyk> hi, how to move plasma panel that is outside of view?
<leefay> df
<larsjaaa_> Hi, Kubuntu alternate 10.04, and reinstall/convert to 64 bits, I want to encrypt the partition, anyone know if this will affect the win install on other partition? Can I convert the partition, and not the whole disk? Thanks!
<Xase> I installed the kubuntu-desktop over my ubuntu install, but now the gnome-keyring pops up every time i log in.
<larsjaaa_> Xase: seems like you merged the two, no reinstall?
<larsjaaa_> Xase: either reinstall, or sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop*
<Xase>                  No re-install not an option broke the drive on this and I have no thumbdrives
<Xase> "Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed"
<Xase> Anyways that's just a meta package anyways.
<Xase> I would have to remove everything referenced by it.
<Xase> Or am I wrong.
<Xase> Anyways... KDE keeps crashing every time I right click the quick folder view as well.
<larsjaaa_> Xase: I do not have a good analogy for your stunt, but I beleve you should delete your $home, start over, after removing ubuntu ^^
<larsjaaa_> Xase: backup :)
<Xase> ... backup on what?
<Xase> I have no CDR drive or thumb drives.
<Xase> Reinstall isn't an option.
<Xase> ... I'll fix it myself. Deleting home is probably a  bad idea.
<Xase> This can't be that incredibly hard.
<Xase> BBL
<look_> Xase; i get that bug sometimes to, it has to deal with your graphics card, i googled it once ill find the link for you on how to fix it.
<Xase> ok well the gnome keyring no longer pops up...
<Xase> However the stupid quick access is still broken.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Xase> After purging -ALL- gnome related files
<BluesKaj> Xase, it isn't necessary to purge all gnome files ,just remove ubuntu-desktop
<Xase> ... that does -nothing-
<BluesKaj> then remove the gnome apps
<Xase> ubuntu-desktop only removes 'ubuntu-desktop' which is just a meta package.
<BluesKaj> it's afer
<BluesKaj> safe
<Xase> ... No that's retarded. It's not GTK and gnome keeping this from working.
<Xase> It's a problem with KDEs quick access plasmoid thing.
<Xase> You going to look through millions of lines of code, and tell me that kubuntu is not functioning because I have gnome installed?
<Xase> That notion is bonkerz my friend.
<BluesKaj> oh so we're into insulting ppl  who are merey trying to help, now are we ?
<Phoenixz> My ALT-F2 run command thingie is gone, how can I get it back?
<BluesKaj> Xase,  if you wanna be a jerk , go elswhere with your nability to be civil...not needed here
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, right click on the desktop  choose run command
<kalg> or else reconfiguring the key-binding should work right?
<BluesKaj> kalg, dunno ,never had that ptoblem..it might work
<Xase> No one's being a jerk, but now I shall be obstreperously rude.. Learn the definition of jerk you infantile nitwit. I'm going to do a net install of BSD. No wonder why I stopped using linux. It's full of pompous, mightier-than-thou windbags 85% of the time.
<Xase> Have a good one ^^
<look_> Xase; just reinstall, or learn how to not mess things up, i have installed ubuntu-desktop(with all the packages) and nothing has ever happened. You need to come down and if you don't get the answer your looking for in here you can(almost all the time) find it with google. If one of your friends irl has a flash drive backup everything to that, or go buy one there very useful. no im not trying to be mean im stating the obious
<Kubuntu_user> hi.... someone there?
<look_> im here
<look_> or maybe im not, you never know XD
<Kubuntu_user> hi...  does Kubuntu 10.4 support RT3090 WLAN chipset?
<look_> Kubuntu_user: yes i does i think, most real tech wifi cards will work with it by just pluging it in.
<Kubuntu_user> nice... du you have some exp. with kubuntu and fitpc?
<look_> no i don't sorry
<Kubuntu_user> ok, i try to explain my issue... GMA500, apt-get upgrade, compiz all off, heavy display laggs
<KukuNut> Kubuntu_user: KDE composting is much better than compiz
<look_> Kubuntu_user: looks like there is an issue with your graphics card. I have no idea how to fix it, try useing google it might help....
<look_> Kubuntu_user: this might help
<look_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<Kubuntu_user> thank you
<KukuNut> Kubuntu_user: you need not install compiz..in fact it's just probably the problem
<look_> KukuNut: i think it was his graphics card
<look_> KukuNut: what he was talking about is that desktop effects were turned off and he still had crapy display
<Kubuntu_user> ^^check
<KukuNut> look_: Kubuntu_user but you said compiz?
<look_> KukuNut: some people can get mixed up between compiz and Kubuntu compiziting
<look_> KukuNut: it also looks like it worked
<KukuNut> look_: KDE composting is not only for 'eye candy effects'..it makes the display a lot better as well
<look_> KukuNut: yes i know, but the problem with Kubuntu_user is that his graphics card didn't have the drivers, i fixed that.
<DaskreecH> hello
<DaskreecH> Can I mount a Wubi install from a Live CD and then do a FS test on it?
<DaskreecH> Well "mount"
<noaXess> does anybody has also performance problem with new kde 4.5?
 * DaskreecH doesn't have the new KDE 4.5 :)
<BajK> noaXess: in particular?
<noaXess> BajK: ?? what you mean?
<BajK> noaXess: what kind of performance problems
<noaXess> BajK: effects go slow.. before with 4.4.5 was all fine..
<BajK> noaXess: hm.. dunno, everything‘s fine here
<noaXess> BajK: have you effects and compositing on?
<BajK> noaXess: yes.
<BajK> Hm.. I like KDE 4.5 but there are several new bugs coming. Screen saver plasma overlay is totaly useless, cannot configure, doesnt work and stuff. Printer settings don‘t work either, using cups web interface now... (which is good)
<noaXess> kwin and xorg needs each about 10-15% spu
<noaXess> sometimes 5-10%
<BajK> noaXess: Graphics card/Proecssor?
<BajK> currently kwin 30% :D
<noaXess> BajK: nvidia
<BajK> xorg 5%
<noaXess> and switching between desktops is horible..
<noaXess> hm...
<BajK> noaXess: hm.. nvidia or nouveau driver?
<noaXess> ok. kde4.5 is still beta.. hope it will be better on release one
<BajK> ah, well nouveau does not support 3d
<noaXess> nvidia
<noaXess> yep
<noaXess> :)
<BajK> noaXess: kde 4.5 is final? o.O
<noaXess> BajK: not really.. for kubuntu ppa backports.. beta... but from kde.org there is a 4.5.1
<BajK> noaXess: hm you‘re right,m still waiting for ke 4.5.1 on kubuntu..
<noaXess> jep
<BajK> noaXess: did you try rekonq browser? is it just me or is it buggy as hell?
<Guest35525> че ж такое-то
<noaXess> BajK: rekonq? konqueror?
<BajK> no, rekonq. the new webkit kde browser
<DaskreecH> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest35525> кде это сам по себе баг
<Guest35525> огромный
<FloodBotK2> Guest35525: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK> Maaan, I‘d love to help develop KDE, but well I can‘t get used to that C stuff and object thingies and I‘m even too stupid to compile such :D
<noaXess> BajK: no.. not yet
<noaXess> BajK: is it installed default?
<DaskreecH> BajK: a) you can learn and b) developing KDE doesn't have to mean code
<BajK> BajK: in Kubuntu 10.10 is it, you can install it from repo (or backports dunno)
<BajK> DaskreecH: but always just posting bugreports is boring :D or what‘s there else? organizing kde events? :D
<BajK> DaskreecH: can you tell me a good source for getting used to developing in KDE and trying and such? I looked in the wiki but that was too complicated for me, I guess (:
<avihay> thare's art to be made, and KDE also uses easier to learn scripting/programming languages
<BajK> avihay: oh, no, art and graphic design, isn‘ really mine^^
<DaskreecH> BajK: Where would you like help out?
<BajK> DaskreecH: especially interface related things
<BajK> or maybe just translation?
<DaskreecH> BajK: Interface related things?
<BajK> DaskreecH: Making dialogs more unified, easier to deal with and stuff
<DaskreecH> BajK: e-mail seele@kde.org and let her know youd like to get involved in KDE for Interfaces she might have a quick finger to point you somewhere useful
<noaXess> BajK: i think there is evenanother problem.. i can't enable full performance for the cpu in battery monitor.. it isn't avaliable.. so i think the cpu is not running on highest power..
<DaskreecH> She's part of the HIG developers
<BajK> HIG?
<DaskreecH> Human Interface Guideline
<BajK> ah, nice :)
<DaskreecH> how the applications should interface with the fleshy thingys
<BajK> is there a “interface guideline” to read through or such, in msdn there‘s an Aero Guideline that explains where to use which gadget and how to place and specify them, is there such a document/library for KDE?
<DaskreecH> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/HIG
<BajK> DaskreecH: thx
<DaskreecH> BajK: Sure :)
<BajK> "Don't make the menubar 'hideable', users may not easily be able to make the menubar viewable again" doesn't EVERY kde application offer that option? :D
<DaskreecH> BajK: Yeah :-D
<DaskreecH> I love it
<BajK> DaskreecH: Yes, but it is really annoying that you have to un-hide the menu with Strg+M (or so) every time you want to access it
<DaskreecH> most make it easy to get back or pop up a warning
<BajK> It would be really nice if you just could press Alt to make it appeart temporarily
<BajK> (already posted a suggestion in bugtracker)
<DaskreecH> Hmm not sure if that's a good solution across all KDE apps but interesting
<BajK> DaskreecH: why not? Press Ctrl-M to hide the menu (I'd love to do that in dolphin, but I need the menu bar far too often), then press Alt key (or F10 or whatever is the menu key), to temporary display it and it gets focus, then choose the option you like and then it disappears again
<BajK> See; https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249166
<ubottu> KDE bug 249166 in kdeui "Pressing Alt-key when menubar is hidden should temporarily display it" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<DaskreecH> Ah Alt+the modifier
<DaskreecH> Yes that might work
<BajK> DaskreecH: or so, press Alt+F and the file menu pops up
<BajK> would be a really nice improvement
<BajK> especially for the view menu, as most options are not available in folder right click menu (it so be changed in KDE 4.6 i think)
<DaskreecH> BajK: Do you know the structure of KDE libs/base etc?
<BajK> DaskreecH: ?
<DaskreecH> BajK: basically how different parts of KDE relate to each other
<vizque> hi @ all
<DaskreecH> !hi | vizque
<ubottu> vizque: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vizque> i have a short question: i've installed kubuntu 10min ago, everything went fine, but after installing the prop. graphic-card driver the composite won't work anymore
<DaskreecH> restarted X of course/
<DarthFrog> vizque: Go to System Settings and check which Desktop Effects are enabled.
<BajK> DaskreecH: Never dealt with
<Morydd> Anyone have an opinion on Amarok 2? Last time I tried it, I was not happy with it. But I'm wondering if updates since then have improved it?
<BajK> Morydd: Compared to what?
<vizque> they aren't enabled, if i enable them, they deactivate automatically if any desktop effect is triggered
<DarthFrog> vizque: File a bug report?
<BajK> The only really annoying thing for me is, you can't just play a song once and return to your playlist, you always have to add them to your playlist or replace it... for example with radio streams, they are handled like normal songs..
<DarthFrog> vizque: which version of KDE are you running?  4.4 (default in Lucid) or 4.5 (in backports)?
<vizque> DarthFrog, 4.4
<vizque> i've changed nothing since the reinstall of the system
<DaskreecH> Morydd: Why weren't you happy?
<BajK> vizque: did you install the driver from nvidia.com or via repository?
<DarthFrog> vizque: You might try upgrading to 4.5.  It's excellent.
<DarthFrog> vizque: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<vizque> thanks i'll try it
<Morydd> DaskreecH: Mostly it seemed to be very incomplete in comparison to the last 1.x release. Podcast stuff and musicbrainz in particular
<BajK> Morydd: I have not used Amarok 1, so I cannot tell which features 2 is missing ;)
<DarthFrog> Morydd: There's a new beta out for Amarok 2.3.1 and it's in the kubuntu ppa repo.  I'm just installing it now.
<BajK> Is the new Amarok beta only available for 10.10 or can I use it in 10.04?
<DarthFrog> 10.04
<DaskreecH> Morydd: It shipped with Podcast stuff (jsut in a really weird place) and musicbrainz is ... not really there but kinda you'd have to poke them to find out where they are they are going to a new structure for that
<DarthFrog> Once I figured out how to get Shoutcast working with Amarok, I was a very happy camper. :-)
<DaskreecH> DarthFrog: Shoutcast did a take down notice I think
<DaskreecH> buggers
<DarthFrog> DaskreecH: Take down notice?  To whom?
<DaskreecH> FOSS clients as I recall
<DarthFrog> Really?  Nuisance.  Why on earth would they want to do that?
 * DaskreecH shrugs
<BajK> Which Kubuntu iso image do I have to download for PCs having EFI instead of BIOS?
<BajK> Kubuntu 10.10 with backports and amarok thingie says Amarok 2.3.1.90
<BajK> ah ok thats the current version I have in 10.04 as well
<BajK> Is there a way of preventing Amarok of opening always on the screen where the mouse pointer is? I want amarok on the second screen EVERYTIME and not where my mouse pointer is
<DaskreecH> BajK: set a rule in window behaviour
<BajK> I did not need to do this in older amarok versions?
<BajK> It should just stay where it is
<BajK> I am used to hiding it using a shortcut, when I reopen it with the shortcut it used to appear where I left it, but now it is opening where my mouse pointer is, which is quite annoyiong
<DaskreecH> oh
<DaskreecH> hmm don't know about that one
<BajK> have already submitted a wish/bugreport
<DaskreecH> Far as I know it pops up where you have focus
<DaskreecH> BajK: ask in #amarok if they had a reason behind that (philosphical of technical)
<BajK> ok, just joined, thanks
<DaskreecH> cool
<owner> alacer
<BajK> ehm how do I leave a query in quassel? o.O
<owner> daskreeh
<BajK> the button Leave does not work and the context menu also does not offer any useful tools for leaving that query
<v3nd3tta``> leave a query?
<v3nd3tta``> why do you want to leave a query, it isn't even a channel
<v3nd3tta``> or a (official) channel
<v3nd3tta``> it is like you would do /msg <queryguy> <message>
<BajK> but it is still in my chat sidebar
<BajK> i want it away :D
<v3nd3tta``> uhm
<v3nd3tta``> you don't want ONE shown or query's generally shown?
<BajK> I just want to close a query with a person and thats it? o.O
<BajK> why cannot I go with kopete into IRC anymore.. it was soo much better than quassel
<v3nd3tta``> idk because it it just a kopete plugin?
<v3nd3tta``> you can delete a query by rightclick and "delete Chat" , but that also deletes every word the query partner ever has written
<v3nd3tta``> and you can do
<BajK> ok, now its gone, but it could just state "Close Chat" and that'S it.. tooo complicated that thingie^^
<v3nd3tta``> "hite chat" if you want to not show it anymore until the queryguy says again something
<v3nd3tta``> uhm no
<v3nd3tta``> it's a function
<v3nd3tta``> if i want to look up what i said yesterday when i was drunken
<v3nd3tta``> i can do it if i didn't delete the chat
<BajK> yeah but hide chat should better be titled close chat.. Not everybody is an IRC expret...
<BajK> but now I know, ok.
<BajK> Man, I have depleted my plasma votes so quickly :D
<BajK> hm, is there any solution or tip why I cannot receive any ICQ files with kopete?
<v3nd3tta``> it's not ICQ itself... i don't know of any ICQ "Clients" than the default can recieve sended files
<v3nd3tta``> but you could get an IRC Client with DDC and get the people into irc
<BajK> Was the kdesudo dialog revamped in 10.10?
<BajK> So that it looks like the policy kit notifications "Permission is neccessary for installing packages"? the neat sqare dialog with that huge key on it? or it is still that ugly dialog?
<nebula_> sofware for webdesign+flash for kubuntu...?
<nebula_> help
<DaskreecH> BajK: really? I've always been able to get ICQ files
<James147> !info quanta | nebula_
<ubottu> nebula_: quanta (source: kdewebdev-kde3): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 2548 kB, installed size 6168 kB
<nebula_> James147, a for ubuntu ?
<James147> nebula_: its a kde program... can be used in ubuntu or kubuntu...
<BajK> DarthFrog: I cannot. At least not if the opponent uses ICQ 7. When he uses pidgin or Miranda or so it works
<James147> nebula_: if you want a gnome one ask in #ubuntu
<BajK> DarthFrog: But I see the file transfer, if I click accept, the progress window appears in systemtray but nothing happens, it just stays at 0
<DaskreecH> BajK: Hm ok haven't tried it with 7
<nebula_> James147, others alternative ???
<BajK> DarthFrog: all my friends use ICQ 7 so that is why
<DaskreecH> ah
<BajK> I had to create an upload script on my apache server.. I can send files though with full 250kb/s but cannot receive any
<BajK> in MSN it works (though slow )
<James147> nebula_: only know of that one... I dont really do any web development
<BajK> DarthFrog: oh, well, I think with the new router I havent opened the neccessary ports but I don't think that‘s the problem
<BajK> but Ill try
<mweijts> !info kompozer | nebula
<ubottu> nebula: kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~b1-2 (lucid), package size 6577 kB, installed size 17288 kB
<mweijts> !info bluefish | nebula
<ubottu> nebula: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<DarthFrog> BajK: I think you mean DaskreecH and not me. :-)
<DaskreecH> Shhhhhh
<BajK> DarthFrog: oh youre right :D
<BajK> So, accepted transfer
<BajK> Source: Kopete:/file.doc, Target: /home/blabla/file.doc
<BajK> 0 B / 37,0kiB
<BajK> still noting
<BajK> ok, changed some settings
<BajK> *test*
<BajK> Accepted
<BajK> now the whole transfer windows stays blank :D
<BajK> Source: kopete:/blabla Destination: blabla 0B / 37,0kiB
<BajK> does not work -.-
<BajK> and in Jabber same, nothing happens
<BajK> It works in pidgin just fine, though!!
<BajK> How does that "login on remote computer" work in KDM?
<DaskreecH> BajK: You login but on a remote computer
<DaskreecH> XDMCP is the method. You can read up on it
<syslq> Where does external share (smb share) gets mounted in kde? I mounted it trough point and click
<DarthFrog> syslq: Issue the "mount" command from a CLI.  It'll tell you where everything is mounted.  You don't need superuser privileges either.
<syslq> DarthFrog: what was I thinking... thanks :)
<maple> 好困啊
<BajK> maple: wrong codepage?
<maple> 困@！
<ubuntu> Hey!
<ubuntu> I just wanted to say that kubuntu is the best OS ever! :D
<maple> 试下看有没人看的懂我打什么 哈哈
<maple> ubuntu: maybe@!
<maple> ubuntulo1:
<slow-motion> hi
<elslunko> hello
<erickomari> Hi
 * matej ...
<matej> Hi :-)
<rek> hi i installed win 7 after kubuntu so i lost my grub how can i find the boot prompt to do a rescue?
<rek> was something like boot: rescue... then grub-install /dev/sda
<James147> rek: you installed win 7s boot loader to the mbr... to recover it you need to reinstall grub to the mbr, your gona need a live cd to do that though :)
<James147> !grub2 | rek
<ubottu> rek: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<look_> oh hai rek
<rek> James147: what can i type
<James147> rek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202  << read that
<chaaya> i'm having a strange sound issue -- background: installed KDE over Gnome in current ubuntu -- have removed pulse-audio. I have system sounds (eg, login sund, etc.) but amarok does not produce any sound, and when a track is 'played' -- the shuttle shoots rapidly across the screen.
<rek> hi
<rek> i didn't see the grub but i booted linx finally
<rek> what does this mean?
<James147> chaaya: should like you dont have the codecs... install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<chaaya> james147 -- fwiw, it was working with streaming audio last night
<James147> rek: means it only knows about one OS.. hold shift during boot to force it to display the menu
<chaaya> ha. awesome nick, RiotingPacifist :-)
<chaaya> James147: ok, and it works. danke :-)
<rek> hi
<apparle> hi guys
<look_> rek: did it work?
<rek> what would happen if i install grub in dev/sda3 where there's windows ?
<DarthFrog> You'd regret doing so.
<DarthFrog> If you wish to install GRUB to a partition, install it in your linux partition.
<chaaya> over and out ladies and gentleman. thanks again James147! good luck rek
<rek> thx
<DarthFrog> rek: However if you do so, you better have some way of pointing whatever boot loader you use to that linux partition.
<rek> what?
<DarthFrog> rek: If that made no sense to you, then don't install GRUB to a partition.
<rek> how
<rek> but i need to install it
<rek> you mean by changins smthng in grub.cfg
<DarthFrog> rek: How?  Well it depends on the individual boot loader.  With GRUB in your linux partition, the actual boot loader simply needs to hand the boot process off to that partition (i.e. chain-load).
<DarthFrog> rek: Changing things in grub.cfg won't do a pinch bit of good if it's not the actual boot loader in the MBR.
<rek> DarthFrog: now it is in dev sda
<DarthFrog> rek: And if all that is gobbledy-gook to you, then you don't want to go there.  You could and probably will make your system unbootable.
<DarthFrog> rek: That's where it belongs unless you have a specific reason for having it elsewhere.  eg.  if you want to use the Windows bootloader to load Linux.
<DarthFrog> rek: But it's much simpler to have GRUB boot both Windows and Linux.
<rek> how
<rek> my grub sees linux but not win why? and in grub.cfg i saw he knows there's win on dev sda3
<DarthFrog> rek: Install Ubuntu after installing Windows.  Then it's done automagically for you.
<DarthFrog> rek: Then run this command: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<vbgunz> my hibernation completely broke. long story short. I got a new ssd. I installed kubuntu 10.4. and during installation I chose no swap partition (I thought a swap file would be better). longer story short, I ended up creating a swap partition on my hdd. I did the whole swapon, fstab edit and my swap is persistent. unlike before though, its never ever used (my ram will exhaust and swap still won't be used). hibernation just doesn't work :(
<vbgunz> im on a machine in which every piece worked flawlessly with hibernate. im not sure if the new ssd is causing the problem. how do I troubleshoot this and find out?
<rek> hi
<rek> i am the winner
<rek> rek wins now
<rek> all it's working
<DarthFrog> rek: You're the winner!  Excellent.  I want my cut. :-)
<rek> Danboy wins
<rek> cut? u mean money?
<rek> danboy told me to update and install the grub
<rek> i think i did the same thing but rebooting the machine and running linux helped
<rek> you told me a strange word i will learn : gobbledy-gook to me
<wolffie> hi ppl
<DarthFrog> rek: I take it that you're not a native speaker of English?  "Gobbledy-gook" means nonsense.
<rek> DarthFrog: unfortunately i'm not a native speaker... i'm italian
<wolffie> anybody know how to install kubuntu 10.04.1lts on a compaq cq61 sa320
<wolffie> i'll take that as a no then
<wolffie> i only ask because it freezes at the KDE start screen
<wolffie> kubuntu net remix seems to work though even though it's a laptop
<wolffie> so much for support i#ve seen more support in a collapsed lung
<pity77> hola
<rek> hi
<rek> how can i mount my drives in kubuntu? is there any options in dolphin ?
<rek> hei
<ozank> Hi guys. I am testing 10.10 alpha3, and everything seems perfect except I couldn't get sound working. Do you know of a guide or howto that can help me?
<adversary> hello everyone
<look> dude
<look> my Xchat is awesome
<look> oh wait wrong channel
<jo_link_noir> bonjour, quelque si connait un peu en script kate ?
<James147_> !fr | jo_link_noir
<ubottu> jo_link_noir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Triela> I just installed the wireless driver but now when I click on network manager, under "wireless network" it says "wireless is diable". How do i enable it?
<sludlali> hi al
#kubuntu 2010-09-03
<compilerwriter> Kontact has stopped saving new filters that I create and it no longer saves the changes to old filters I have edited.  Help!
<bbigras> Is there an ubuntu package for krazy2?
<DarthFrog> bbigras: you can always find out what packages are available to you with this command: apt-cache search | grep <name>
<harmandeep> guys , -D option for CHATTR states that " the changes are written synchronously on the  disk " --- what does that means ???
<Assimilator> hey guys has support for 7.04 feisty ended ? just installed it today as in intrim solution and the online repo seems to be not providing any updates ?
<Assimilator> anyone awake
<bbigras> DarthFrog: thanks
<denisbr> Can I download the Kubuntu 10.10 beta, how the Ubuntu (with gnome) ??
<PricklyPillow> What packages will get me opengl headers and libraries?
<PricklyPillow> I installed mesa-dev
<rackIT> I'm trying to remember the name of a CLI program used to derive various DNS related info from a domain. I used it on a BSD box a fews years back... any ideas what it may be called?
<asusk501> salut
<maple> 测试下 看谁能看懂我打的是什么  哈哈
<MIRV-> anyone know of any howto's out there for kmail connection to exchange 2003?
<ses59> is there a channel for virtualbox?
<duryodhan> hi .. just added kubuntu-ppa/backports on my lucid install to get KDC 4.5. Should I be doing dist-upgrade or just upgrade ?
<noaXess> duryodhan: good morning..
<duryodhan> noaXess: hi
<noaXess> duryodhan: first read this content https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa, specialy this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/615902 and this one https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/601536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duryodhan> hmm
<duryodhan> I should stay away then ?
<duryodhan> I really want to use 4.5 .. the number of bugs fixed by KDE developers is really attractive
<illunatic> !netselect
<illunatic> !info netselect
<ubottu> Package netselect does not exist in lucid
<illunatic> >:|
<noaXess> hey illunatic wasup?  have you upgraded to DKE 4.5.1 too?
<illunatic> noaXess: yeah i did
<illunatic> 4.5.0 actually...
<illunatic> was 4.5.1 jsut released?
<noaXess> yes.. watch kubuntu website ;).. or rss
<illunatic> i'm wanting to reinstall kubuntu but i don't want to wait 5+ hours to downlaod updates again
<noaXess> illunatic: takes 5 minutes here..
<illunatic> right now have some frankenstein hybrid of 2 different installs
<illunatic> heh
<illunatic> really?
<illunatic> i'm in san francisco area
<illunatic> i thought maybe netselect would help me find a better mirror
<illunatic> is there something similar for kubuntu?
<illunatic> i was getting like 70Kb/s last time
<illunatic> i'm using kubuntu 8.10 DVD and then upgrading from there
<noaXess> illunatic: wow that's slow.. i'm in switzerland. here all is fine
<illunatic> yeah i don't understand why it's so slow at all
<noaXess> illunatic: ok.. so some upgrades.. i would prefere to make a fresh install..
<illunatic> yeah. any suggestions for finding a mirror that will do more than 70kb?
<illunatic> 5+ hours doesn't seem reasonable, does it?
<noaXess> illunatic: yeah.. hm...
<illunatic> looks like it took 4 hours for this guy http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110976.0
<illunatic> is that common?
<noaXess> illunatic: normally not.. i think..
<illunatic> it would be great if kubuntu used some kind of built in bittorrent protocol for package upgrades. ever single user has the packages already and they could opt-in
<skramer_> Wanted to update from KDE SC 4.5.0 to 4.5.1. The update wants to remove libqt4-multimedia, because it depends of older versions of libqtcore4 and libqtgui4
<skramer_> is that something wrong with the dependecies or is libqt4-multimedia no longer needed and thus safe to remove this package?
<rackIT> any scripts around to make 4x behave like 3x (somewhat)? you know, konqueror for the default file browser, drag & drop from the menu, etc.
<skramer_> rackIT: go to Systemsettings-> Standard Components & you could choose Konqueror for file management
<rackIT> it took me the better part of a working day to get thing "proper". I don't want to spend seveal days on several machines on several logons to make everyone happy.
<rackIT> can I copy ~/.kde and ~/.kde4 from the machine that is "good" to the other 4x installs?
<skramer_> at least you could try ;-)
<rackIT> skramer_: I'll have to let you know. Not tonight though! :)
<skramer_> Riddell: libqt4-multimedia 4.7.0~beta2~ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa6 depends on same versions of libqtcore4 & libqtgui4, but upgrading KDE to 4.5.1 will install libqtcore & libqtgui4 4.7.0~ rc1~ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<skramer_> Riddell: thus libqt4-multimedia would be removed whilst upgrading. Would that be okay or should I wait for an updated libqt4-multimedia?
<tweakedeh> Hello, Iim trying to install keypas and I have a deb, when I run it I get Dependency is not satisgiable: plasmoid-keypas, so I try to instll that package in the terminal and I get no luck, What do I try next?
<tweakedeh> kepas* sorry
<FlashDeluxe> Hi! How can i copy the whole content of two disks on one other disk?
<cato37> hello. what does it mean when there are 200 blocked updates in the kpackagekit?
<X-2> Mornin everyone (:
<cato37> g'morning x-2
<X-2> how are you doing? :)
<maple> mornin !
<cato37> i am doing better. college classes. lots of late night homework. woohoo. in kpackage there are 200 blocked updates. is that normal?
<X-2> I don't have that many blocked updates at least
<X-2> I never use kpackage tbh, I prefer using terminal :p kpackage is bit weird sometimes..
<cato37> ic. apt-get?
<X-2> aye
<X-2> apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade
<seraphim1> hi
<seraphim1> hello ... where is 4.5.1
<cato37> interesting. after running kpackage, the dist upgrade in apt-get adds 3 more packages, and removes one. :)
<X-2> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/packages-available-kde-platform-plasma-and-applications-451
<X-2> seraphim1: Just follow the link I provided :)
<X-2> cato37: Yeah a friend of mine also recommended me using apt-get over kpackage :p
<cato37> X-2:  apt-get seems a bit more intuitive. and the command line is better for the memory than point-click interfacing.
<X-2> True
<cato37> and apt-get just added almost a gig of progs--mostly kde stuff.
<seraphim1> nice... what sources i have to include in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<seraphim1> for 4.5.1
<seraphim1> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<seraphim1> i have this
<azfk> i was wondering if anyone could help with fixing a dual-boot set-up
<X-2> seraphim1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu --> add: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<seraphim1> what the hell.... i'm a commandline junky, so i dont like add remove software with graph tool ... bäh
<cato37> keen. upgrade finished. some of my desktop went monochrome--brb. rebootinng.
<seraphim1> what is the the souce for /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<seraphim1> what you guy's think about 4.5.1 ?
<greenmang0> seraphim1: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main
<X-2> Don't really feel any difference but hey, it was only bugfixes :)
<X-2> (I think.)
<seraphim1> yes....
<seraphim1> i like some more bugfixes
<azfk> can anyone help with fixing a dual-boot
<seraphim1> if i have a pictureframe plasma, startup is very slow....
<seraphim1> thanks greenmang0
<cato37> keen. i like the frosted oxygen.
<torotil> hi, what's the easiest way to find out with which configure options a package was built? (ie. packages from the kubuntu-ppa)
<skramer_> is it safe to let aptitude remove libqt4-multimedia during upgrade to KDE SC 4.5.1, what is this package for and why is it still only as beta2 available, not as rc1?
<enderw99> kmail cannot create a connection. latest beta from ubuntu repositories.
<Riddell> skramer_: hmm
<nemo__> aaa
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<X-2> morning
<skramer_> Riddell: Seems somebody already reported a bug on Launchpad (#629349). Btw. I'm also on amd64 same as this guy...
<ubuntu_> hola
<Riddell> skramer_: libqt4-multimedia has been removed by upstream, so the question is why apt thinks it's still needed
<skramer_> Riddell: no, it suggests removal which would be fine, then. I just was not sure if it can be safely removed ;-)
<Riddell> skramer_: the problem seems to be python-qt4-dbg still depends on it
<lenardk> Can someone help me with installing NVIdia drivers? I want to know, should I remove xserver-xorg-video-nv befeore installing Nvidia drivers?
<skramer_> Riddell: I don't seem to have python-qt4-dbg installed, so for me it should be okay to upgrade. Not sure about other people who need python-qt4-dbg, though.
<lenardk> Anyone?
<Riddell> lenardk: no don't remove that
<lenardk> Riddell: I have issues with it. I had to do clean install. I could not make Nvidia driver work... So I am not sure what to do now.
<lenardk> What about xserver-xorg-video-nouveau? I want to install proprietary drivers.
<BluesKaj> lenardk,  you have to stop X in order to install a new driver, http://pastebin.com/nk0JGive
<BluesKaj> lenardk, that tutorial is for mosyt newer nvidia cards , within the last 3 yrs or so
<BluesKaj> and proprietary drivers aren't any better , in some cases worse than the kernel source . lenardk
<lenardk> BluesKaj: Can I use Additional drivers to that? Or do I really need to what you said.
<BluesKaj> ok lenardk , which nvidia card do you have?
<BluesKaj> lenardk, lspci | grep VGA , in the terminal
<lenardk> nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7300 GT], before upgred from Lucid to 10.10 I never had any problems with it.
<markit> hi, 10.04, I've upgraded kde to 4.5.1, but now after login I have a black screen and the mouse cursor alone :( Any idea?
<BluesKaj> lenardk, ok you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support , but I would try the tutorial that pastebinned above with the 7300gt , it should work
<gnomefreak> nvidia is broken on Maverick the fix was commited but not pushed.
<lenardk> Ok, I'll see what I can do.
<gnomefreak> the X-swat PPA should help most problems with it
<lenardk> gnomefreak, so I should wait for an update?
<gnomefreak> lenardk: yes
<lenardk> X-swat ppa, shoud I use that?
<gnomefreak> you need lenardk you can but i cant promise it will help you. you need to wait until nvidia-current version  256.52
<James147> BluesKaj: hey, could you link that tutorial again (just joined) want to see who my systems gona break when i upgrade :)
<BluesKaj> lenardk, aha so you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> if it is nvidia you should wait
<BluesKaj> James147, upgrading to ?
<gnomefreak> give me a couple of minutes i will have things you will want
<James147> BluesKaj: eventually maverick... but not just yet (still want to know anyproblems that might appear with that card though)
<gnomefreak> and yes move to #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> James147, that tutorial is for lucid , dunno if it works on maverick
<James147> ahh, then nevermind :) working fine atm
<gnomefreak> James147: join #ubuntu+1 same for lenardk
<lenardk> gnomefreak: Ok I'll ask for help in ubuntu+1, I never had problems with this. If nvidia does not work with 10.10 there is nothing we can do I guess. Thanks
<James147> gnomefreak: I know, was just courious about teh link :)
<BluesKaj> I tried maverick , couldn't rely on it ...was crashing alot , that was early days tho...a month ago or so
<gnomefreak> James147: i have 2 links one is in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> didn't try it with my server which has the nvidia graphics tho
<markit> let's say I'm desperate and want to reinstall all kde desktop, what package do I have to remove and reinstall?
<BluesKaj> markit, try the pervious kernel in grub , maybe you'll get a bash prompt at least so you continue the dist-upgrade in kde, it needs at least a couple of them to bring everything in.
<James147> markit: generally doing a reinstall of kubuntu-desktop should be enough... if not and your fine with command line I would drop to a vertiual terminal and start removing the kde packages (once the base packages are removed allot of things that depend on them will also be removed) you can then install kubuntu-desktop again to get them back
<markit> BluesKaj: I can login in console no problem for that
<James147> markit: but before that your problem is probally fixable :)
<markit> James147: I've tried re-adding owner and group to all files in /home/myuser
<markit> now I try to aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<James147> markit: when loged in can you launch krunner? (alt+f2)
<BluesKaj> markit, then continue with the upgrade , I had to run it at least 3 times to get all the depends work
<markit> btw, I've no "kubuntu-desktop" package installed
<James147> markit: install it
<markit> mm it brings with it network-manager, I fear will mess up my networking config
<markit> let's try anyway
<James147> markit: what do you have instead of network-manager?
<markit> BluesKaj: me too when upgraded to 4.5. This pc upgraded from 4.4 to 4.5.1 and proceeded smootly
<BluesKaj> NM will just show an unmnanaged state . markit
<markit> James147: manually edited interfaces and resolv.conf
<James147> markit: dont think it will interfere with them... if it does just uninstall it again :0
<markit> kdebase-workspace-bin was not installed... I thing I'm on the right way with your suggestions
<markit> GREAT!!!!
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help with language-pack-en dependency problems
<markit> James147: , BluesKaj thanks A LOT
<BluesKaj> who uses konversation here? if so how do I get rid of this annoying OSD preview tag that keeps popping up ...searched and searched and found nothing to rid me of it.
<markit> BluesKaj: I've the same problem with it
<BluesKaj> ok markit , so it sould be abug then ...good to know
<markit> I mean, should appear only when I'm not with konversation active (focused)
<ddavids> hi all, pls i have no shutdown or restart option under the leave icon, how do i add them pls?
<markit> BluesKaj: I've the bad feeling that is a "feature"
<BluesKaj> yeah markit , anothere useless feature :)
<James147> ddavids: logined in from a vertial terminal or from kdm?
<BluesKaj> ddavids, you have to logout then quit ..logged in wuth the terminal probly
<markit> BluesKaj: do you want to disable completely? is on the notification setup
<ddavids> i logged in frm kdm
<markit> BluesKaj: I instead would love to have work only when konversation is not focused
<markit> BluesKaj: in the notification setup the items with a blue circle with "i" will go to temporary popup window
<ddavids> James147: i looged in frm kdm
<BluesKaj> markit, ok thanks , looking
<BluesKaj> markit, strange ,disappeared as soon as I clicked on it the blue "i"
<jtheuer> did anyone successful upgrade to kde 4.5 (with kubuntu lucid)
<James147> jtheuer: along time ago :)
<markit> mm here I have to select the item, then uncheck the "i" in the bottom part of the dialog
<James147> although just about to up to 4.5.1
<BluesKaj> jtheuer, yes , I just upgraded to 4.5.1 as well, without incident
<James147> ddavids: could you try creating a new user and see if they have the same problem
<BluesKaj> I'm amazed that I'm not crashing as much as last week on this old pc . with the crappy graphics card I'm running :)
<BluesKaj> ddavids, what graphics card /
<BluesKaj> ?
<X-2> heh, /sysinfo ?
<X-2> :p
<James147> X-2: ?
<Baim> hai all
<Baim> newcomer... ^_^
<BluesKaj> X-2, lspci perhaps
<Baim> Happy Ramadhan For all Muslim ...
<James147> !hi | Baim
<ubottu> Baim: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Baim> hi james
<X-2> BluesKaj: oh my irc client gives all info when I type /sysinfo :)
<BluesKaj> X-2, then do it in the server textbox
<jtheuer> BluesKaj: good to hear. so just add the backports and calling dist-upgrade should do the trick, right?
<James147> jtheuer: adding the backports ppa, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<BluesKaj> jtheuer, yes, run this in the terminal , the dist-upgrade, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<James147> jtheuer: and if you feel like being extra safe "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" after :) but that should be uneeded
<jtheuer> BluesKaj: thanks, didn't know add-repo until now... nice feature
<BluesKaj> jtheuer, I forgot to mention , sudo apt-get update first then dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> James147, had the right sequence ...din't mean to confuse
<James147> :)
<amichair> is there some way to configure sync to vblank in kdm effects thingy?
<James147> BluesKaj: we managed to get it all between us :D
<amichair> I get terrible tearing on second display with effects on, and it goes away with effects off, and I read there is such a setting in compiz... how do I do it in kdm?
<BluesKaj> hehe , I hope so :)
<BluesKaj> system settings/desktop effects , amichair ...I have to state the obvious
<James147> amichair: there is a "Use VSync" on the opengl options on the advanced tab of the desktop effects config window
<amichair> I don't see a way to specify which monitor to sync to...
<James147> amichair: there isnt one...
<amichair> too bad :-(
<amichair> in nvidia-settings and compiz settings there is such an option, and I read it fixes things
<amichair> for kdm I guess I'll have to turn off effects whenever I want to watch a video
<James147> amichair: do you have an nvidia card?
<amichair> yep
<James147> amichair: then why not use nvidia settings?
<James147> (assuming your using the nvidia drivers)
<amichair> James147: it needs to be set both in nvidia settings and compositing engine
<James147> :S
<amichair> I found instructions for compiz, and looking for equivalent in kdm
<James147> (and i take it you ahve already set it in nvidia settings then?)
<amichair> sure
<BluesKaj> oops, enabling desktop effects , effectively crashed my desktop :)
<amichair> BluesKaj: then I guess I should be thankful it works at all :-)
<amichair> btw do opengl options affect video playback (e.g. VLC)?
<James147> amichair: there is a toggle effects plasmoid if your not already using it :)
<BluesKaj> amichair, my graphics card is an elcheapo onboard ati x200m ... can't handle the load
<BluesKaj> this pc needs to run cpu at full bore, ondemand is too slow to respond
<amichair> James147: where do I find the plasmoid?
<James147> amichair: "sudo aptitude install plasma-widget-toggle-compositin"
 * James147 restart x quickly...
 * BluesKaj attempts to enable desktop effects without crashing ...here goes
<amichair> James147: that ought to make it convenient enough - thanks
<BluesKaj> darn, lost the toolbars and panel
<James147> amichair: there is also a dbus command that and toggle the effects, (and a few scripts that allow you to stop/start it online using dbus as well as wrapers for stopping/starting it around programs)
<James147> BluesKaj: bah, you dont need them :D
<BluesKaj> can't move anything , no exit/close options
<James147> BluesKaj: kwin died? now you need that
<BluesKaj> yup
<James147> Thourght you ment plasma
<James147> BluesKaj: good luck getting it back :) not the easiest thing to do when you cannot control your windows...
 * James147 wonders if "kwin --replace" works from a vertual terminal... doupts it
 * James147 goes off to try
<BluesKaj> whoa fonts are broken and unreadable
<BluesKaj> brb
<booklet> hello i try to install ubunto 10.04 on a nokia booklet everything is fine except the screen withe a poor 800x600 resolution = any solution ?
<James147> booklet: ubuntu or kubuntu? (head to #ubuntu if your on ubuntu)
<booklet> thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> this ondemand cpu state isn't cutting it and the performance setting only holds for one session ... need a startup or init.d script to make the cpu run in the performance mode permanently
<rek> 1 hour and 9 minutes for 15 gb is it too much? eth to eth ?
<inawarminister> Hello! ~
<inawarminister> I want to ask something;
<inawarminister> Is it possible to only display one desktop-worth of windows in the task manager?
<inawarminister> So... If I am using the Desktop 1, only applications there showed up in the Task manager
<inawarminister> If Desktop 2, the desktop 1's applications are hidden.
<inawarminister> Is this possible in KDE?
<James147> inawarminister: yes... you can do that by right clicking (an empty part) of the task manager widget > Task Manager settings
<inawarminister> Thanks, james147! Will try it!
<inawarminister> Am going to*
<inawarminister> Thank you very much~
<wiqin> pls how can i install tar.bz2? im not understand installation instructions
<inawarminister> Wiqin: Ehm, building from source?
<inawarminister> Auuh... Open Office is stuck :<
<James147> wiqin: tar.bz2 is a compressed archive (some what like zip is in window)
<inawarminister> How could I kill a process in KDE?
<inawarminister> I mean, force-kill
<James147> inawarminister: "killall <processname>
<James147> "
<inawarminister> Is there are no Windows-style Task Manager?
<James147> inawarminister: "Ctrl+Esc"
<James147> ^^ I just find it quicker to use killall :)
<inawarminister> Uoh thank you very much!
<inawarminister> One more question: Is there any less-intensive Office programs?
<inawarminister> Other than OO.org? -_- it hangs my -- sucky-- computer :<
<James147> inawarminister: not really... you could try koffice (although I found it lagged alittle on a very large document)
<James147> inawarminister: otherwise textfiles are very handy and light :)
<inawarminister> Huhuh, shame ppt is such a large bag of suckness
<inawarminister> ... James147, what is usually the reason for slowness?
<inawarminister> Slow HDD, or Slow RAM?
<James147> inawarminister: in OO.org... I blame java personally....
<inawarminister> (I know that 2.0 GHz P4 ^should^ be adequate enough, no?)
<James147> should be :)
<inawarminister> Java -_-
<James147> inawarminister: how big is the document?
<inawarminister> Only 23.4 MB
<inawarminister> Wait, MiB
<inawarminister> But there are many linked pictures and VIDEOS
<James147> inawarminister: that might do it... not sure waht oo is doing with all the links :)
<James147> inawarminister: give koffice a try, see if its any better
<inawarminister> Haha, thank you very much
<inawarminister> Koffice is programmed in Qt, no?
<James147> kde ^^ which is built on qt
<inawarminister> Thank you very much!
<James147> inawarminister: or for a really light weight approch you can code it in latex using the beamer class :)  (can probude a pdf of the slides... although without animation)
<inawarminister> Ah, well, thanks. But I'll just try Koffice first
<James147> :)
<inawarminister> Ah, one more question: Is there any plan of 2007 clone?
<James147> inawarminister: clone?
<inawarminister> Err... As in, the ribbon and all that
<inawarminister> Office 2007
<inawarminister> Because I'm really, really productive with it when compared to OO and Koffice --
<James147> inawarminister: not as far as I know in oo, or koffice (although I did see an intresting screen shot of koffice with something similar but havent actually seen it)
<inawarminister> Eh, James147, what should I do if my external HDD is not automatically mounted -- nor available in device plugged in notification?
<James147> +koffice has lots of docks which make it some what better
<James147> inawarminister: can you mount it manually?
<inawarminister> How'so? I'm afraid I'm still very much a n00b. -_-
<James147> inawarminister: can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid -c /dev/null"
<inawarminister> /dev/sda1: UUID="cbeb19d2-fee1-413b-b567-7d3a957d5b12" TYPE="ext4"
<inawarminister> /dev/sda5: UUID="bde9c684-677c-4d39-b751-b9e2d93bee57" TYPE="swap"
<inawarminister> Uuuh... Damnit
<inawarminister> If I'm not wrong, the HDD was formatted in NTFS
<James147> inawarminister: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<inawarminister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487805/
<James147> inawarminister: looks like you only have one hdd :)
<inawarminister> Perhaps the USB hub is at fault? hmm
<James147> inawarminister: was it on a seperate hdd or just a partition?
<inawarminister> It's an EXTERNAL HDD... >.<
<James147> inawarminister: yeah... check all the cables and hardware connections :)
<inawarminister> Ah, yeah, the hub was at fault
<inawarminister> It works now! Mounted! Yaaay! Thanks James147!
<inawarminister> I thought it was a compat. problem, but seems not, eh>
<James147> inawarminister: looked like a hardware problem :)
<inawarminister> No, it's all fixed and up now. Mounted!
<James147> inawarminister: it was a hardware problem :) which is now fixed
<inawarminister> Yesh~
<inawarminister> Oh yeah, damnit, I forgot I installed a Ubuntu 8.10 a year ago in this HDD :~
<inawarminister> So that's why it's full as hell :|
<James147> inawarminister:  :) well dont think yo uneed 8.10 anymore :)
<inawarminister> Yes, I'm going to delete the formation, then.
 * James147 is sure thatone is past its end of life
 * inawarminister agrees
<inawarminister> That makes it a wasted 10 GB! Recovering it! ... After sleep, tomorrow, then
<inawarminister> Thanks very much for the help, james147!
<BluesKaj> !cookie | James147
<ubottu> James147: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> :)
 * James147 eats the cookie 
<James147> :D
<BluesKaj> still trying to defeat the default cpu state 'ondemand" ...it's too slow to respond to loading
<James147> BluesKaj: then I take it changing it in power magament isnt working?
<BluesKaj> sooner use some extra energy to keep the system running better, even if it draws more power
<BluesKaj> power management sucks , James147 , never really seen that work properlu for desktops , laptops benefit but not pcs
<BluesKaj> brb
<BluesKaj> cpu is still not holding it's settings , even after editing /etc/default/cpufrequtils and frequtils in /etc/init.d ... this has to be a bug or is it to prevent ppl from burning up their mobo/cpus ?  :)
<BluesKaj> "sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance", will set the cpu to performance for the session but there doesn't seem to be apermanent setting for the performance state
<xorgpisser> Ubum2 - bloated build of LIzards' New UniX, designed for schools. K prefix stands for Kamikaze Desktop Enviromment
<xorgpisser> lol
<clicman> hi all
<Spacewalker> Hey!
<ubuntufreak> Anyone know about a working desktop client for microblogging Kubuntu 10.04 ?
<gobnuts> ubuntufreak: chokoq
<ubuntufreak> gobnuts: chokoq doesn't work for me it is not retrieving any messages
<gobnuts> on twitter?
<ubuntufreak> yes
<gobnuts> twitter switched to OAuth, you need to upgrade to chokoq beta 2 or beta 3
<gobnuts> beta 2 is available through a ppa
<ubuntufreak> oh ok mine is beta 1 will switch to beta 3 and try
<gobnuts> should work
<gobnuts> after install, remove your twitter account and add it again, it'll be self-explanatory from there
<ubuntufreak> gobnuts: would be helpful if you could point me to the right ppa link
<gobnuts> hold on
<James147> !info blogilo
<ubuntufreak> sure
<ubottu> blogilo (source: kdepim): KDE SC blogging client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 318 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<gobnuts> I use the beta 2 from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~adilson/+archive/experimental
<gobnuts> couldn't find a beta 3 from a ppa either
<simulacrum> !info chokoq
<ubottu> Package chokoq does not exist in lucid
<ubuntufreak> gobnuts: thanks will try to compile from the source
<gobnuts> oh, and looks like the beta 3 is currently building in the ppa
<gobnuts> should be coming soon then
<gobnuts> that's always an option
<ubuntufreak> gobnuts: yeah but it would be easy to install from the ppa once its live
<gobnuts> well, beta 2 (works with twitter oauth) is in that repo, beta 3 seems to be building and will get updated once it's done
<gobnuts> so, this would be the easiest way I guess
<ubuntufreak> will try the beta 2 from the ppa then, thanks for the help !
<gobnuts> np
<tasslehoff> I've installed 64-bit K+Ubuntu and have / and /home partitions in an encrypted partition. Is it possible with the alternate installer to reinstall 32-bit K+Ubuntu on / and keep the contents of /home?
<James147> tasslehoff: should be... although I havnt used encryption before
<James147> tasslehoff: (at least I assume you mean you have / on one partition and /home in a different partition)
<tasslehoff> James147: yep, but both inside the encrypted lvm volume
<tasslehoff> James147: found a highly relevant post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823929 :)
<Riddell> tasslehoff: yes that's fine if / and /home are on separate partitions
<ubuntufreak> gobnuts: the beta 2 works fine with twitter, thanks again !
<gobnuts> ubuntufreak: good to hear!
<tasslehoff> Riddell: great,
<tasslehoff> gtg :)
<bb__> Where can I get help to specific grafical issues in Ubuntu?
<simulacrum> graphical means driver/video card issues or problems with specific graphical software?
<simulacrum> bb__
<bb__> simulacrum: my screen is not working (blank or flickers, depending on the monitor it is connected to)
<bb__> simulacrum:  ubuntu (for the moment) is installed - a friend got his monitor somehow working and installed it, but it does not work for me
<simulacrum> This channel is for Kubuntu support, for Ubuntu see #ubuntu, if that the one you're using
<bb__> simulacrum: this problem is unspecific to *Ubuntu - i can install remotely Kubuntu desktop if you like - just wondering where to find the *Ubuntu grafic-issues-folks for support...
<simulacrum> from what I know there is no such channel, you can go to UbuntuForums.org and there should be a section
<simulacrum> bb__: also if you have Ubuntu you should ask in #ubuntu, if you have Kubuntu you should ask in #kubuntu
<simulacrum> even if it's not specific.. that's why there are 2 channels
<bb__> ok - thx
<gamer_> wher i can get softwares for kubuntu?
<James147> gamer_: kpackagekit can download and install programs... otherwise yo need to be more specific
<gamer_> yes programs
<gamer_> does there is a site for programs
<gamer_> ?
<gamer_> debian
<James147> !software | gamer_
<ubottu> gamer_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gamer_> thank you
<kaddi> Hi :) I need help with firefox. When I open a text file from the downloads-window it is always opened with notepad in wine. How can I change that to open with kate?
<kaddi> I have already set the application for txt to kate
<James147> kaddi: in firefoxes prefences or kdes settings?
<kaddi> in firefox preferences
<kaddi> should be set that way in kde as well, lemme check
<kaddi> James147: first is always kate and I moved notepad to last on all the text-related file associations
<James147> kaddi: I take it that they open in kate if clicked in dolphin? (if so then I would think its a problem in firefox)
<kaddi> yes, actually I think I know it is, James147. KDE and Gnome don't have the same way of defining file association, which breaks firefox and kde related communication with every other update from kde or firefox. I was just hoping someone in here might now a fix
<kaddi> cause i frequently download text files and it's always a pain to wait till wine and notepad get going
<kaddi> not to mention the pain to look at that notepad
<nickel> rewritten mbr....how to get to load kde? is it possible  through the use of EasyBCD? I'm using vista
<simulacrum> nickel: maybe, you should try and see, if not use boot in LiveCD and install Grub to MBR
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I thought that vmware and stuff like that is supposed to run a different OS which is already installed, but with that I wrong, right?
<Matisse> and if I'm wrong, is there a non-harmful way to install a windows xp on my linux pc? It has already a ntfs partition (first partition on the first hd)
<James147> Matisse: virtual mechiene software is ment to run a os inside another os... most dont run preexisting installs but instead set up a virtual computer inwhich you can install an os to
<Matisse> ohh
<Matisse> James147, thats great, i can install one...
<Matisse> i'll try that way. dont wanna destroy my grub
<James147> Matisse: you might also want to look at virtualbox... i found that easier to workwith then vmware :)
<Matisse> actually i was trying qemu
<alacer> virtualbox is awesome
<Matisse> I'll have a look at that one too :)
<kaddi> James147: I asked the mozillateam and it turns out that there is a package called kmozillahelper that will fix the file association issues (and prolly other things). It gets installed when you use firefox-kubuntu-installer but not if you install firefox directly
<James147> kaddi: hmm, intresting to note :)
<kaddi> :)
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Peace-> hi phoenix_
<phoenix_> hello Peace
<phoenix_> i want to disable the pop up notifications while using kopete. it is very annoying while in yahoo chat rooms
<Matisse> can someone tell where I find the "bash init" files  (3rd sentence here: http://blog.macromates.com/2008/working-with-history-in-bash/ )
<cuznt> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kaddi> looks like that should be in ~/.bashrc? I got half the lines he mentions in there by default
<Matisse> kaddi, hopefully it might work for me too
<Chicano> Hi everyone
<Chicano> is anybody having trouble with updating to kde 4.5.1? Over here most packages are blockes
<James147> Chicano: you cannot do it in kpackagekit, in a terminal run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<alacer> does kde 4.5.1 support multiple monitors?
<Chicano> why is the dist-upgrade necessary? why doesn't an upgrade work?
<James147> Chicano: because it allows packages to beinstalled/removed on an upgrade (it is not upgrading your distro version... despite what its called)
<James147> alacer: most kde 4.x version supported multiple monitors if i remember right (4.4 and later defently do)
<Chicano> James147: It's upgrading now. Thanks for the explanation and the help :)
<alacercogitatus> my 4.4.2 kde does not.....
<James147> alacercogitatus: what graphics card do you have/driver are you using?
<alacercogitatus> James147, I have a Nvidia Quadro NVS 450, and I am using the proprietary driver.
<James147> alacercogitatus: nvidia-settings should beable to setup dual screen then
<alacercogitatus> But what is weird is that it works in gnome with my xorg.conf as is.....
<James147> (run as root: "kdesudo nvidia-settings")
<alacercogitatus> should use same xorg.conf right?
<James147> alacercogitatus: should... not sure why it wouldnt work though... its working fine here
<alacercogitatus> odd. I tried setting up multiple monitors using the kde control panel, but it says that its not supported.... :( I like some of the features of kde, but have to use gnome.
<James147> alacercogitatus: are you using twinview?
<alacercogitatus> Kinda, the NVS 450 is a 4-head with hdmi. It shows itself as 2 dual-heads.
<alacercogitatus> I have it set for 4 seperate x screens. No drag between monitors :( I tried using xinerama, but it kept crashing my system
<James147> alacercogitatus: well, the "multiple monitors" dialog in kde is used for things like twinview when the drivers strech onedesktop over all the monitors... (it isnt needed if your using seperate screens)
<James147> alacercogitatus: you might beable to enable/disable the seperate monitors in the size&orientation tab of the display settings though (although it might be called something different in 4.4.x)
<alacercogitatus> ok, let me give that a try.
<alacer> well, that didn't work. it doesn't detect anything other than the first monitor.
<alvin> Can anyone confirm that the NFS kioslave on KDE 4.5.1 is more broken than ever? (doesn't work at all now)
<Eeyore-Jr> i upgraded last week my 9.10 installation to 10.04 using the cd.  it failed
<Eeyore-Jr> i tried to use ubuntu with a new install, preserving my /home partition and it fails to log in
<Eeyore-Jr> booting to a live kubuntu cd, and mounting each partition, i see the /home partition on /dev/sda5
<Eeyore-Jr> attempting to cd into that directory and save the information from it, i get an permissions error
<Eeyore-Jr> after reviewing the directory contents, i see that it's an encrpyted partition (set in 9.10)
<Eeyore-Jr> can i re-install kubuntu, using the same password as before for my home partition and get access to the partition again to save my data ?
<apparle> guys please help me compile a package I have downloaded from the repositories
<Peace-> apparle: ??
<apparle> Peace-: nevermind.... done
<Walzmyn> ever since I made the 4.5 upgrade, Kaffeine won't play a video - just does sound.
<phil____> hiho
<phil____> how do i revert back to ubuntu repos for packages from a ppa?
#kubuntu 2010-09-04
<vbgunz> I am trying to align some partitions on an SSD *but* I keep getting "partition X does not end on cylinder boundary" in fdisk -lu. This is sort of bugging me. I used fdisk -cu /dev/sdb and tried my best to align the partitions. They should be aligned but these notices are really bugging me http://pastebin.ca/1932084
<James147> vbgunz: why are you trying to "align" partitions?
<vbgunz> James147: longevity and peformance on an ssd
<BajK> Greetings, is there any way of disabling that stupid smooth/bouncing scrolling in plasma?
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> i want to add my hard drive partiton entries to fstab, can anyone help me
<phoenix_> i am confused about the options that i have to use
<James147> phoenix_: :) depends on the filesystem
<phoenix_> hello james
<James147> and what you want out of it :)
<James147> hi phoenix_
<phoenix_> James147: mount my partitions on boot without asking for a password
<James147> phoenix_: what file systems?
<phoenix_> James147: ntfs
<phoenix_> James147: i am confused of these options --"quiet,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0	0 0"
<James147> phoenix_: the easiest way is to install and use ntfs-config
 * James147 dosent fully understand all ntfs options :S
<phoenix_> James147: is that a gui app ?
<James147> phoenix_: yeah
<phoenix_> James147: i will try that now
<phoenix_> James147: in the application there is a option called "enable write support for external device", what do they mean by an external device
<James147> phoenix_: my guess is usb hard drives :)
<James147> or flash sticks..
<phoenix_> James147: but the system treats every drive except root as removable drivers right?
<James147> phoenix_: ... think its more talking about physically removable (hotpluged decived)
<phoenix_> James147: oh, then i have you enable the option to get write permission for usb sticks
<James147> phoenix_: dont think it would hurt :)
<Walzmyn> ever since I made the 4.5 upgrade, Kaffeine won't play a video - just does sound.
<James147> (although I dont know exactly what it does)
<James147> Walzmyn: switch tabs
<phoenix_> James147: ok, i will reboot and i will be back
<Walzmyn> James147: tabs?
<James147> Walzmyn: yes, to "Playlist" or "TV" then back again...
<Walzmyn> James147: ok
<James147> Walzmyn: does it work?
<Walzmyn> James147: wife assaulted me with to-do list, gimme a sec
<Walzmyn> well, why the heck did it change?
<James147> change?
<phoenix_> James147: it worked.thank you
<Walzmyn> James147: I've been using kaffiene for years. never had this problem - that did fix it by the way
<James147> Walzmyn: its a known bug... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247327
<ubottu> KDE bug 247327 in general "Kaffeine dosn't display the video until the tab is changed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * Walzmyn sigh
<Walzmyn> I googled the heck out of this before asking, didn't find a thing abou tit
<James147> Walzmyn: last I checked it worked on the latest svn version... so will be fixed eventually
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> James147: thanks for the help. I really like Kaffeine over my other options
<James147> Walzmyn: me two :)
 * James147 goes off to test kde 4.5.1... 
<Walzmyn> ok, how about this one, the "show hidden icons" button on my systray is acting up as well
 * James147 is sad the fix isnt in 4.5.1
<James147> Walzmyn: how so?
<Walzmyn> James147: first time using it after a reboot it works fine
<Walzmyn> after that, as soon as you move the mouse, the menu drops back in. I have to edit options and move whatever I'm looking for to "always visiable" to use it
<James147> Walzmyn: can you test it on a new user? see if that behaves teh same
<phoenix_> James147: i have some problem with k3b. it fails when i write a iso file of size 4 mb
<phoenix_> James147: are you busy?
<James147> phoenix_: fails how?
<phoenix_> James147: can i paste the debug log
<James147> phoenix_: might be better to ask on #k3b  :) dont know too much about it
<phoenix_> ok
<phoenix_> James147: ok
<warlock43> hey
<maple> her warlock43
<warlock43> are you good with proxies?
<warlock43> above sent to maple
<maple> warlock43: sorry, i am just a beginer @!
<warlock43> maple: same...know anyone who can help?
<maple> warlock43: let me see!
<warlock43> maple: ok thanks
<maple> warlock43: where are you from?
<warlock43> maple: md
<maple> warlock43: MD？
<warlock43> maple: currently in North Carolina thou
<warlock43> reisi: hey
<maple> warlock43: i don't think you need the proxies ,
<warlock43> maple: why?
<maple> warlock43: in usa ,there is no GFW
<maple> warlock43: GFW=great fire wall
<warlock43> maple: i dont follow
<maple> usually i use the proxies to visit facebook  twitter
<warlock43> maple: your in america too right?
<maple> warlock43:  maybe
<maple> warlock43: do you know some Chinese?
<maple> warlock43: i could send some
<Tictoon_> I accidentally deleted the news page on my kubuntu nr that had the rss reader and calender
<Tictoon_> how do i get it back? :$
<Tictoon_> hello?
<Tictoon_> maple: can you help me/
<maple> Tictoon_: what？
<Tictoon_> maple: [23:33] <Tictoon_> I accidentally deleted the news page on my kubuntu nr that had the rss reader and calender
<Tictoon_> how do i get it back?
<maple> Tictoon_: you mean  widgets?
<Tictoon_> uhm yeah
<Tictoon_> but there was a different sort of page for them
<Tictoon_> and then i deleted that page
<Tictoon_> and i cant find the button to get it back
<Tictoon_> sorry about that, maple
<Tictoon_> konquere crashed
<Tictoon_> maple? still around/
<Ahmuck> did kexi get dropped from ubuntu sources?  when i do an aptitude search for kexi, i get nothing
<Tictoon_> i accidentally deleted the page that has all this: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/9.10/screenshot-newspaper-wee.png how do i get it back?
<Tictoon_> Ukytreats: i accidentally deleted the page that has all this: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/9.10/screenshot-newspaper-wee.png how do i get it back?
<Ukytreats> Sorry I have no idea.
<Tictoon_> aww
<Tictoon_> juliana_: i accidentally deleted the page that has all this: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/9.10/screenshot-newspaper-wee.png how do i get it back?
<Tictoon_> :
<Tictoon_> theres no one here
<Tictoon_> everyone just comes and goes
<Tictoon_> but no one is here to help :L
<Tictoon_> for some reason whenever i try to make a left bracket the text dissappears here
<Tictoon_> eja i accidentally deleted the page that has all this: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/9.10/screenshot-newspaper-wee.png how do i get it back?
<Tictoon_> ejat: *
<ejat> ?
<Tictoon_> ^
<Tictoon_> i need help
<Tictoon_> do youp have some idea about how i would go about getting back my newspaper widget page
<Tictoon_> anyone??
<DavidDavid> I comppiled the drivers for version .23 on ubuntu but now I only have sound with internet apps and not with banshee or anything else
<DavidDavid> I need help
<inawarminister> Hello all!
<inawarminister> I want to install http://www.unknown-horizons.org/packages-for-different-linux-distributions/ , and I'm using Kubuntu 10.04
<inawarminister> What should I change the $distribution into? Ubuntu Lucid?
<inawarminister> Hello?
<inawarminister> I know that the packages server is : http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid/
<inawarminister> But I am confused in writing to source.lst
<inawarminister> Should it be : deb http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid release main
<collabra> are you still there inawarminister
<inawarminister> Yup
<collabra> ah,... what repo are you trying to install
<inawarminister> http://www.unknown-horizons.org/packages-for-different-linux-distributions/#Debian
<inawarminister> deb http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/$distribution release main .
<inawarminister> That one (w/o the dot, I mis-clicked it)
<collabra> unknown-horizons,... looks like,... does unknown-horizons say one way or another?
<inawarminister> I don't know what should I change the $distribution into
<inawarminister> Lucid?
<inawarminister> Yeah, I tried to sudo apt-get update
<collabra> your worried about whether you should put 'release main' at the end:
<collabra> what happens when you do an update,... does is update?
<inawarminister> I am worried if it's /ubuntu lucid release main or /lucid release main...
<inawarminister> It does not, shamefully
<collabra> have you tried downloading from the repo?
<inawarminister> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid/dists/release/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<collabra> hmmm,... can you put up the website for me?
<inawarminister> http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid/
<collabra> k,... hold on
<inawarminister> Should I just use the weekly repo? http://www.unknown-horizons.org/packages-for-different-linux-distributions/#Debian
<inawarminister> Oh yeah, another thing too: Yahoo Messenger account in Kopete doesn't go online ; The password is correct already
<collabra> deb http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/ lucid main <-----try this,... or
<inawarminister> ?
<collabra> deb http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid lucid main
<inawarminister> 'K! thanks!
<collabra> i would try the first one first...:)
<collabra> lemmy know how it goes
<inawarminister_> Whoops sorry computer hangs
<collabra> hey,... just a second
<inawarminister_> collabra : where's the source.lst?
<collabra>  I've gone to the website... have you added the repo key,... yet
<inawarminister_> Yep, already
<collabra> /etc/apt/sources.list
<collabra> but wait,... before you edit it,..
<inawarminister_> ?
<collabra> deb http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/$distribution release main  <------- it says that this is the correct repo.... have you edited the sources.list yet
<inawarminister> Still W: Failed to fetch http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<inawarminister> Auuuh
<inawarminister> Yesss, editing it again!
<inawarminister> Isn't we are supposed to change $distribution to lucid, though?
<collabra> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list <----- would be the command
<collabra> one sec
<inawarminister> Yeah, was using kate
<inawarminister> How's it, collabra?
<collabra> what exactly do you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<collabra> can you cut and paste
<inawarminister> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/488162/
<collabra> you can edit a system file using a regular user name and password with kate,... it won't take,.... open a terminal and type: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<inawarminister> Collabra : check that pastebin
<collabra> i se
<inawarminister> I've already copied it | Oh...
<collabra> i see it ,... it's your last entry,...right?
<inawarminister> Yup
<inawarminister> Should I use both, for a while?
<collabra> try changing it to,... one sec.
<inawarminister> Hmm
<collabra> deb http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid release main
<collabra> try that....
<collabra> lemmy know
<inawarminister> failed for the two:
<inawarminister> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<inawarminister> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<inawarminister> Wi;; try the one you just posted
<inawarminister> Still: W: Failed to fetch http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/lucid/dists/release/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<inawarminister> I think I'll just change into the weekly one, thanks, collabra
<inawarminister> !cookie |collabra
<ubottu> collabra: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<collabra> thanks'! peoples.... d-dunce.... for truly
<collabra> it doesn't have a release branch,... only w.eekly
<collabra> weekly
<inawarminister> It works!
<inawarminister> Yeah, it seems to be that way~
<inawarminister> Well, downloaded the weekly package : thanks to you, collabra
<collabra> right on... not sure where the 'release' branch is....?
<inawarminister> !cookie |collabra
<ubottu> collabra: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<collabra> no,...no,...no,... lol
<collabra> i'd rather have a brownie.
<collabra> but cookies will do.
<inawarminister> !brownie |collabra
<collabra> thanks... but it did nothing.... you had it right from the start.
<collabra> but i did nothing
<mrutyunjayaksng0> hi
<risman> I just got problem after upgrade to KDE 4.5.1, anybody can help?
<risman> please?
<collabra> do you use kubuntu?
<risman> yes
<collabra> can i ask where you got 4.5.1
<collabra> just curios.... can you throw up the link.
<risman> I added kubuntu backport ppa and did apt-get dist-upgrade
<collabra> ahh,...k,... i'm probably not the one to ask,... but you can bounce it off me if you want... no guarantees.
<collabra> in fact i'm 3 for 3,... not being able to help.
<collabra> try me.
<risman> oh thats fine
<collabra> right on,.... Off The Hook.
<risman> the problem is when I logged in I only got wallpaper and no panels, no icons, and cant click anything
<risman> now I'm here using netroot
<collabra> wow,.... sounds like a broken system.... ah,... what solutions have you tried?
<risman> I have no idea T.T
<risman> Is there anyone got the same problem?
<collabra> jesus,.... so,... do you want to go back,... or try to make this work?
<collabra> go back to 4.4.4 that is.
<risman> If I could I want to make this work
<risman> mmm
<risman> how to go back to 4.4.4 by the way?
<collabra> jesus,... i'm really not sure,.. but there must be a way.... i'll try looking for a solution.
<risman> any help will be appreciated :)
<collabra> i'm not finding an adequat solution going from backports to lucid... i'm still searching tho.
<risman> when I try to downgrade (if finally I found how), will I have to download hundreds MB of package again like when I upgraded?
<collabra> tell me how risman
<collabra> how do you downgrade
<collabra> i wouldn't think so,... as long as you have the .deb files still on your system... that's a guess tho
<risman> ok then
<risman> well I'll try to find solutions later, I really have to go now
<risman> thank you so much collabra :)
<collabra> lol,... right on.. have a good day fisman
<collabra> no,...no,... don't deserve it.
<collabra> 4 for 4,... still batting a thousand.
<collabra> cmon 5 for 5,... let's go!
<collabra> i'm bored,... and you need a laug.h
<risman> collabra!
<collabra> yeah,... what's up?
<risman> I just fixed my computer! :)
<risman> hahaha
<risman> lol
<collabra> how?
<risman> the upgrade didn't automatically installed plasma-desktop
<risman> so I install it and everything just fine now
<collabra> interesting,... broken dependancy....hmmm,.... right on!
<collabra> glad to know that,.... what's 4.5.1 like?
<risman> not very different at first glance
<collabra> and at second glance?
<risman> the system tray is very neat
<collabra> right on,.... you're making me think of upgrading,...
<collabra> now,... is everything in that repo the latest and greatest,... kindof like sid for debian?
<risman> maybe
<collabra> i know sid can be unstable,... is there any disclaimer for the kubuntu backports.... hmmm,... i'll have to check it out..... glad you got it runnin'!
<risman> thank you
<collabra> i did nothing,... i'm still 4 for 4
<collabra> you did it all.
<risman> I thanked because you glad for me
<collabra> well,... that, i am. very glad for you =)
<risman> =)
<collabra> someone oughta tell them of the broken dependency
<risman> consider googling for problems that may happen and how to fix them before try to upgrade
<risman> yup, broken dependency
<collabra> hmmm,... lemmy check out this 'backport' thing,... alright, i will.
<risman> Ok .. have a good day! I gotta go offline again
<maple> i can't understan
<maple> d
<prower> hello :> I seem to be having a strange problem with vlc and kubuntu, 10.04 (64-bit, if that helps :>)...although it seems to suspend the screensaver while a movie is playing, that effect seems to remain permanently after vlc is turned off :< only logging out and in fixes it...has anyone else seen this happen?
<medhefgo> hi, is anybody here who can help my with a plymouth problem?
<ewoerner> hi
<kaddi> hi
<ewoerner> just tried kdepim 4.5 from the experimental repo
<ewoerner> didn't work out at all
<ewoerner> has anyone successfully used it so far?
<ewoerner> (yes, i know it's experimental ;-) )
<Mamarok> ewoerner: I can get and send mail, and the KNotes part and calendar is working not too badly, but Akonadi is freaking out regularly and trashes my system
<Mamarok> the label Beta is wrong IMHO, it should say Alpha
<ewoerner> Mamarok: you're using beta 3?
<Mamarok> since they are warning that you might loose data
<Mamarok> the one from the experimental repo
<Mamarok> the first beta was totally unusable
<ewoerner> Mamarok: yeah, but version changed yesterday/today in experimental repo
<Mamarok> hm, then I don't have it yet, and I don't see anything in the updates
<unforgiven> Hello! I'm trying to start a game on second X server." XIO:  fatal IO error 11"
<unforgiven> ~$ xinit /usr/bin/wine "E:\Games\DK2\DKII.exe" -- :1
<BajK> What is the difference between grey written user names and the normal black ones in kopete's contact list?
<simulacrum> BajK: offline users and online users?
<BajK> simulacrum: no, the user is stated online
<BajK> invisible maybe?
<simulacrum> could be
<simulacrum> #kopete
<tkoorn> Does anybody know if there is a twitter application for KDE that works at the moment? Since twitters change to Auth0 both my microblogging widget and Choqok  can't connect anymore.
<simulacrum> latest beta version of Choqok works from what I heard
<simulacrum> there should be a PPA available, if not you can always compile the code yourself
<tkoorn> oh, i'll give that a try. Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<kaddi> hiyas
<BluesKaj> hey kaddi , what's new ?
<kaddi> nuttin much, how about you?
<BluesKaj> the same, enjoying some relief from the heat today...cooled off a lot
<kaddi> we got down to 8 degrees last week :s
<BluesKaj> yup, gonna be 10 here this aft
<tkoorn> @simulacrum yes that works, thank you very much
<fumigadora> hello people!
<DarthFrog> .msg BluesKaj Forecast is for 19 today, sunny, possible showers.  Looks like a great day to take my dog to the beach. :-)
<BluesKaj> hey DarthFrog , looks I have to pick the rest of the tomato crop, gonna be cold tonite ...drastic change after the last 2 mos
<BajK> How do I change encoding in quassel?
<simulacrum> #quassel
<rethus> in KDE-Networkmanager i have the tab "VPN" but the "Add"-Button is disabled.
<rethus> have i to install something to activate it?
<Mister_Y> hi everybudy... i want to use gimp and while starting gimp the windows has been closed be the system... i'm not able to start it... why? i dont know
<Mister_Y> maybe someone could help
<rethus> start it from shell and see the error-messages
<Peace-> Mister_Y: there is krita anyway....
<Mister_Y> krita??? you mean k-office?
<rethus> krita is part of koffice-package
<rethus> what did the error on shell say?
<Luija1006> Please people I need your help my CD/DVD reader of my laptop is not working, this started like 2 months ago when I installed the new version of kubuntu. Please help me I need the reader urgently
<Mister_Y> starting at the terminal
<Mister_Y> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rethus> there is your solution
<Mister_Y> but i have no deinstalled some tool or something like this
<rethus> http://www.gimpusers.com/forums/gimp-user/12509-Gimp-Install-Trouble.html
<rethus> solution: I was given the command to purge and reinstall and everything id solved,
<rethus> Thanks.
<Mister_Y> sudo apt-get --reinstall install <paketname>... that you mean?
<rethus> so try to remove gimp with purge command, and reinstall. You'll see if this work
<Mister_Y> i will try it
<rethus> remove with option purge
<Mister_Y> äh... apt-get remove -purge gimp ?
<Mister_Y> with sudo or root
<rethus> sudo apt-get --help
<rethus> or sudo aptitude --help
<James147> ^^ --reinstall should be fine for dependency problems
<James147> ^^ purge is only really needed for config problems
<rethus> purge remove all config-settings of the program
<James147> rethus: you dont need sudo to get apt-get or aptitudes help :)
<James147> rethus: yes, but for a missing lib it not really a config problem :)
<rethus> but nevertheless. it doesn't is bad anyway
<James147> yeah, probally wont make much difference for gimp :)
<James147> Mister_Y: "sudo aptitude reinstall gimp" should be enough (if not you can try to purge and install it again)
<rethus> BTW: rethus: VPN is usable, if u reinstall " network-manager-vpnc-kde"
<ase> Hello there
<rethus> oh thanks rethus u help me so much
<rethus> :D good if i can help myself (just kidding)
<ase> Can anyone tell me please what the best way to install skype is
<ase> (I know am a noob)
<ase> I was just wondering if it was better to install it through the synaptic thing or just go to the official website and get it -_-
<ase> Okay, on my own right, good night anyway
<James147> ... why dont people wait for an answer :S
<Mister_Y> i have purge removed it... an installed it
<Mister_Y> but it is the same error
<Mister_Y> what can i do
<rethus> maybe try to google with this error and find some other soulutions
<James147> Mister_Y: what lib was missing again?
<Mister_Y> libgegl-0.0.so.0
<James147> Mister_Y: try installing libgegl-0.0-0
<James147> (as a random guess)
<Mister_Y> yes i do it, but there is no connection, because it was manually installed
<Mister_Y> libgegl-0.0-0 ist schon die neueste Version.
<Mister_Y> libgegl-0.0-0 wurde als manuell installiert festgelegt.
<Mister_Y> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Mister_Y> it is the german kubuntu
<rethus> remove it and reinstall it.
<Mister_Y> i have done it...
<Mister_Y> but there is no change
<rethus> or better remove libgegl and gimp, and reinstall gimp new
<rethus> the dependency should get the libgegl in the right way
<Mister_Y> it have done
<Mister_Y> apt-get purge gimp
<Mister_Y> apt-get install gimp
<Mister_Y> but nothing changing
<rethus> i have say: remove libgegl AND gimp, and reinstall gimp
<Mister_Y> rethus, i have done it...
<Mister_Y> libgegel removed
<rethus> resuöt?
<Mister_Y> then gimp remove
<rethus> and gimp?
<rethus> k
<rethus> whats the result
<Mister_Y> and then install gimp
<Mister_Y> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mister_Y> nothing changed
<Mister_Y> i say it before ;-)
<rethus> pastebin.com: the whole error message
<Mister_Y> it is the only error message at the terminal
<Mister_Y> nothing more
<Mister_Y> sudo apt-get remove libgegl-0.0-0
<Mister_Y> sudo apt-get remove libgegl-0.0-0
<Mister_Y> or is there something wrong
<rethus> install libpoppler-glib2
<Mister_Y> at first... gimp? or libpoppler-glib2 before
<rethus> wait,
<rethus> have a look, if babl and gegl is installed
<rethus> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/cannot-open-gimp-after-upgrade-to-version-2-6-5-a-707586/
<Luija1006> Please people I need your help my CD/DVD reader of my laptop is not working, this started like 2 months ago when I installed the new version of kubuntu. Please help me I need the reader urgently
<rethus> if this not work, try this: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=error+while+loading+shared+libraries%3A+libgegl-0.0.so.0%3A+cannot+open+shared+object+file%3A+No+such+file+or+directory&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<rethus> Luija1006: noone will help you, if you don't describe the problem and error-messages... and the way you try to get this to work. Cause nobody can read your mind and nobody of us sit infront of your laptop !?!
<Luija1006> rethus: How i can describe it
<Luija1006> the driver simply does not wanna read the cds
<Luija1006> i mean
<rethus> try it on the easy way
<Luija1006> the green light of reading turns on
<Luija1006> but 5 seconds laters stops
<Luija1006> the cd is inside but not reading
<rethus> k, i have the solution, - on same level like your request.... by a new laptop with preinstalled linux
<Mister_Y> rethus, nothing work til now
<rethus> Mister_Y: i show you the google-search-string
<rethus> do some work on your own
<Mister_Y> yes, but there was the same answer like you give it to me
<BluesKaj> rethus, you aren't helping so leave the comments out pls
<Mister_Y> and i can do 1000 times, but it changed nothing
<Mister_Y> it will not start
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, di you just install 10.04 ?
<Luija1006> like 1-2 months ago
<Luija1006> but in all those months
<Luija1006> the reader was not working
<Luija1006> the things is than i was lazy to ask for help, but now i need it urgently
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, does it read data cds?
<Mister_Y> and... it dont us jaunty or karmic
<Luija1006> no
<Mister_Y> ... i dont know whether i could use it while kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> did you use the cdrom to install kubuntu , Luija1006 ?
<Luija1006> yes
<BluesKaj> so it worked for a while
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Luija1006> BluesKaj: done
<James147> Luija1006: what do you mean by "not able to read"? (do you get an error when trying to acces thed drive, the drive not showing up where you expect it... what isnt happenening that you think should be?)
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, then open kmenu//system/software sources and and enable canonical partners and other software sources
<Luija1006> James147: no, it simply does not recognisse the cd
<BluesKaj> James147, yes it could be a faulty cdrom drive , but I'm covering all the bases first
<Luija1006> it seems the driver wanna read it, but is not able or something
<James147> Luija1006: what did you do when it worked? and what isnbt happening this time?
<James147> BluesKaj: trying to figure out whats actually happening is all :)
<Luija1006> James147: what did i do? dont know.. what could i do.. just went to sleep, i think that night i was drunk afterall and i just wanted to put some music
<przxqgl> i've got an "Authorisation Dialogue" asking me for a username and password for "Twitter API" on "twitter.com" but i don't have a twitter account (just cancelled it yesterday) and no matter what i do, it comes back every five minutes or so... any clues as to what it might be?
<BluesKaj> James147, I had a problem with my cdrom not reading the live cd , but I was able to use it to install kubuntu by the alternate install methosd , so I looks like a HW recognition problem
<rethus> Luija1006: have u try to clean the laser-optic ? - if the cd starts to run, but could not read the data
<przxqgl> and how to get rid of it??
<James147> przxqgl: what "twitter" related programs did you use?
<rethus> try to clean the laser with Cotton swabs
<James147> rethus: ... its not at the stage yet... we havnet even detemined if its a hardware ot software problerm...
<Luija1006> BluesKaj: they are various
<Luija1006> dont know what to check mark
<przxqgl> i didn't use twitter at all. i signed up for the account on the web, didn't use it for a few months, and "disabled" the account on the web yesterday...
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, all of them except the cdrom repository leave that unchecked
<Luija1006> ok
<Luija1006> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> ok Luija1006 sudo apt-get update
<rethus1> the backports repositories are not stable ones, right?
<James147> rethus1: they are stable here :)
<BluesKaj> rethus1, depends on the apps youinstall from them
<rethus1> k, on my system too, but not released as stable ?
<James147> rethus1: backports contains stable software (final release, not beta or alpha)
<rethus1> k. so backports also contains kde-base-packages?
<James147> rethus1: backports is for software version upgrades... (newer versions of software, something that you wont get in the offical repos)
<James147> rethus1: it contains kde 4.5.1... and everthing needed for that
<przxqgl> hello?
<James147> przxqgl: we are aware of what you said, just not sure whats going on... the more details you give the more likly you are to get an answer
<yoan> Hey guys, i am using kubunut 10.04 and I need help in setting up sound and making it work with flash. I tried "speaker-test -D default" and i can't hear anything, so im sure that its more than a flash problem. I also checked my connections and everything is unmuted, so i just don't know why I cant hear sound.
<przxqgl> James147: what kind of information do you need? my operating system is kubuntu, and it doesn't have any current updates. the browser is firefox 3.6.8, and ps doesn't come up with anything notable...
<przxqgl> you can see a picture of the dialogue box at http://przxqgl.hybridelephant.com/?p=3424
<BluesKaj> yoan, open system settings/multimedia do the sound test on the listed apps in phonon
<Luija1006> BluesKaj: the update
<Luija1006> is done
<rethus1> can i pin packages in synaptic ?
<Luija1006> now i restart and i will have my drive again?
<BajK> how do I get the plasma cashew back? I now have a vertical strip stating „Personal folder“ (the name of my activity). My mom also has KDE 4.5 and she has the ordinary cashew in the top right corner
<James147> przxqgl: hmm, that looks like a gnome window to me :)
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, not guaranteed , but we need to eliminate all the usual suspects first
<yoan> BluesKaj: My "HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog)" works. So... now what do i to get flash to play sound?
<Luija1006> ok, do i restart?
<BluesKaj> yoan, install flashplugin-installer
<James147> BajK: check that its not below the panel
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, if you wish
<vbgunz> the mainline kernel ppa, is that a vanilla kernel with no ubuntu patches? where can I get an ubuntu kernel with ubuntu patches at version 2.6.33 if not mainline? build it myself?
<BajK> James147: no its not there
<BajK> James147: I have that vertical bar (with the plasma logo on it) on the right corner of the screen
<przxqgl> James147: i wouldn't know, i don't run gnome...
<BajK> and it acts like the cashew
<James147> przxqgl: Well I can only guess that it appears beause of something you installed :S
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> BajK, you may need to right click on the desktop and add panel then add all your widgets
<przxqgl> James147: that's the thing, i didn't install anything... at least not that i know of... 8/
<James147> BajK: that sound like it...
<yoan> BluesKaj: I did that, and i still can't hear flash sound, should i restart?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | yoan
<ubottu> yoan: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<James147> BajK: (you can move the cachew if widgets are unlocks and on the edge of the screen it also displays your activity name)(
<Luija1006> BluesKaj: damn, the drive is still not working...
<BajK> James147: I also thought that but my mom also has KDE 4.5 and she has the normal cashew
<BajK> aaaaaaaah
<yoan> BluesKaj: thanks
<BajK> James147: nice
<BajK> James147: really really nice, thanks
<James147> przxqgl: posibally... (can you wait 10 mins, need to go do something quickly before I can look further into your problem)
<przxqgl> James147: yes, i can wait.
<BajK> James147: seems it automatically moved down because I have the panel at the top. Just moved the cashew to the bottom and its fine :) Unfortunately you cannot attach the cashew to a panel, so have it below the panel at the top
<Luija1006> BluesKaj: another idea?
<rethus1> i have pin php 5.2 package in /etc/apt/preferences.d/php5_2 but if i do sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, kubuntu try to install php 5.3.
<James147> BajK: (you can move it anywhere around the screen)
<rethus1> http://pastebin.com/zLU3W7FR here the source of the file.
<rethus1> is here something wrong in this file, cause apütitude even try to upgrade to 5.3 ?
<James147> rethus1: aptitude can hold packages... not sure how that relates to /etc/apt/pref... though
<rethus1> u mean i should try apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> Luija1006, place a cd in the drive , does it show up in dolphin "places" ?
<James147> rethus1: or try "aptitude hold XXX"
<BajK> James147: yes I know, but I cannot make it stick to the bottom of the panel at the top of the screen as it instantly turns into that vertical bar
<rethus1> James147: thanks. apt-get works.
<rethus1> that was the right hint... i thougt aptitude would base on apt-get. but seems to be some different programms
<BluesKaj> !apt | rethus1
<ubottu> rethus1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<rethus1> k. good to know
<BluesKaj> apt or aptitude , both work well
<James147> BajK: you can hide it under the panel if you want... but yes, it wont stick to the edge of a panel
<James147> BajK: if you feel it should you can file a bug report about
<vbgunz> I need kernel 2.6.33+ will using the mainline kernel from the ppa provide this or is there more to it?
<James147> vbgunz: as far as I know lucid will only come with X.32
<vbgunz> James147: yeah was afraid of that, I guess its not emergency
<James147> vbgunz: so you either need to compile from source, find a paa or upgrade to maverick
<James147> vbgunz: during a stable release kubuntu tends to not upgrade software versions...
<vbgunz> James147: I found the mainline kernel ppa. not sure if that comes with ubuntu patches, gotta check again
<James147> vbgunz: I doupt it will... (you could try getting the maverick kernal... not sure how that would work with lucid though)
<James147> vbgunz: or wait a mounth for maverick to be released
<vbgunz> James147: yeah, sounds best, was curious
<James147> przxqgl: do you have "gnome-keyring" installed?
<przxqgl> James147: i don't think so... i've got kwalletmanager installed...
<James147> przxqgl: "aptitude show gnome-keyring | grep State"
<James147> przxqgl: what does that say?
<przxqgl> James147: it says State: installed
<James147> przxqgl: do you use any gnome application that need the keyring?
<przxqgl> not as far as i know... i do have a couple of gnome applications installed, but as far as i know, they don't need the keyring...
<James147> przxqgl: then remove it :) "sudo aptitude purge gnome-keyring" (or replace pruge with remove if you want to leaves its config files about)
<James147> przxqgl: see if it pull withit anything you need
<BluesKaj> BBL
<przxqgl> James147: as far as i can tell, it's purged, but the authorisation dialogue just re-appeared... 8/
<rethus1> hava a new video-cam. which are usable programms to cut and modify movies.
<rethus1> some time ago, i have worked a little bit with jahshaka... so its no problem if the programm is for semi-professionals
<James147> przxqgl: :s
<James147> przxqgl: relog see if its is still a problem (it a program is in memory then it can still be used after being removed)
<przxqgl> James147: wait, it still says State: installed... 8/
<James147> przxqgl: then the removal didnt work :S
<James147> przxqgl: how did you try to remove it? what did it say when you tryed?
<James147> (try again see if it says the same)
<przxqgl> James147: i copied and pasted from the quassel window into the terminal. it said there were unresolved dependencies, so i quit. i then copied and pasted again, but substituted "remove" for "purge" and saw the process through to the end. now it says "State: not installed", but the authorisation dialogue just came up again... 8/
<James147> przxqgl: logout and log back in... tell me if it dose it again
<hectorjr99> Hello.
<hectorjr99> Can I get some help here?
<przxqgl> James147: it hasn't come back, but i haven't restarted firefox yet, and i'm pretty sure that's related somehow...
 * James147 didnt think firefox used gnome-keyring,,, and thurght it used its own internal (crappy) password storage
<James147> przxqgl: if you thinks it is related can you start it and see?
<hectorjr99> Please, I need to activate the wireless driver in my Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop.
<James147> przxqgl: also I higly suggest trying out chromium or rekonq :)
<przxqgl> James147: done... it hasn't come back yet...
 * James147 is perticuly liking rekonq
<hectorjr99> I went into Hardware drivers, but, It didnt appear there.
<hectorjr99> Help, please.
<James147> hectorjr99: try "jockey-kde" (Hardware Dirvers in the menu)
<James147> ..
<przxqgl> James147: i think i'll skip chromium, if you don't mind...
<hectorjr99> I'll try that.
<James147> przxqgl: why? .. what about rekonq? (the new default on maverick)
<James147> hectorjr99: what does "ifconfig" say?
<przxqgl> James147: i don't like google any longer... not since they've apparently changed their "don't be evil" slogan... 8/
<James147> przxqgl: ... when did they do that?
<przxqgl> James147: i've never heard of rekonq, though... i'll give it a shot.
<przxqgl> James147: google and verizon not-neutral network? it sounds like whether they've been up front about it or not, they _have_ changed their slogan...
 * James147 isnt sure what przxqgl means by that...
<James147> !pm | hectorjr99
<ubottu> hectorjr99: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<przxqgl> James147: the authorisation dialogue hasn't come back so far... it looks good! ;)
<hectorjr99> I'm not used to the IRC, I'll try to give my best.
<James147> hectorjr99: not entily sure what you can do at this point (and doing that now)... but if you ask again listing what wireless card you have will help people with your problem
<James147> hectorjr99: (sorry, the and doing so now part was aimed at the listing your card... not sure how that ended up where it did)
<darrin> there is no synaptic package manager? iv been trying to add software and cant find the means
<hectorjr99> I'm looking in internet for the driver...
<hectorjr99> its a broadcom 440x
 * James147 shudders at the mention of broadcom
<James147> darrin: kde uses kpackagekit
<hectorjr99> It used to be listed in the hardware driver list, but it's not anymore
<hectorjr99> I just installed the 10.04 kubuntu distro
<hectorjr99> I used the ubuntu 10.04, and kubuntu 9 and it worked just fine
<darrin> yea im in that, doesnt seem to work aswell
<hectorjr99> now, im stucked...
<James147> darrin: synaptic is a gnome thing.... we dont tend to touch it :) if you want you can still install it but kpackakit should beable to do what syncaptic can
<James147> hectorjr99: sorry, do you mean ubuntu 10.04 AND kubuntu 9.10 worked? or just 9.10?
<darrin> i got tired of my gnome crashing so i had a disk of this kubuntu disk lyingaround so i installed, but like i said i cant seem to search and install any new software
<James147> darrin: again, kpackagekit is used to install software...
<hectorjr99> Ubuntu 10.04 AND kubuntu 9.10 worked, but now, i installed Kubuntu 10.04 and it does not appear in the hardware drivers list.
<darrin> yea im in it
<James147> darrin: (note also that kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos (what packages are isntalled from) so have access to the same software, ie you can install the "gnome" installer (called synaptic) if you prefure it)
<darrin> in the search nothing comes up , on anything
<darrin> i never seem to have had this problem before
<James147> darrin: switch to the upgrades tab and click "refrech" then try again
<James147> refresh...
<przxqgl> this is good, the authorisation dialogue seems to have vanished. i like this... 8)
<James147> przxqgl: :) personally I blame gnome... and gnome related programs :)
 * James147 (przxqgl) again suggest chromiom or rekonq, and  asks for a responce to his pm
<przxqgl> James147: gnome isn't all bad... some of the apps are actually okay. it's just when things get installed without me knowing about them that it causes problems... 8)
<darrin> i had been using gnome the past 2 years
<przxqgl> James147: i don't know how to pm on this program, having never used it before. i'm currently using rekonq and it seems okay, but i haven't but scratched the surface yet. i'm gonna pass on chromium, though.
<darrin> this wont install something as simple as irssi
<James147> przxqgl: what program? (quasel?)
<przxqgl> James147: found it, as you can probably tell...
<darrin> E: Couldn't find package irssi
<James147> darrin: have you refreched the package lists? (on the software updates tab of kapckagekit)
<darrin> yes its loading something
<darrin> i have an out of date version as well im going to update
<darrin> james thanks that helped me with my first problem
<apparle> hi guys
<apparle> I neither use printers nor bluetooth. What can I do so that both of them don't start automatically
<apparle> I suppose I will have to remove some .desktop file from somewhere, but where?
<dizzy9> crap well i think its doing somewhat of 279 updates and says it will take a while ;-\
<przxqgl> i've got a recurring problem: i've got what appears to be a gnome "Authorisation Dialogue" asking for a username and password for "Twitter API at Twitter.com" that i can't get to go away. i've already tried removing gnome-keychain, which worked temporarily, but it just came back again...
<DarthFrog> przxqgl: You want to ask on #Ubuntu, not here.  This is KDE country. :-)
<przxqgl> i no longer have a twitter account - just "disabled" it yesterday - and i never used twitter before that. i didn't see the dialogue until after i "disabled" my account... i'm using kubuntu and KDE...
<simulacrum> why do you use gnome-keychain in KDE ?
<simulacrum> keyring I mean
<NeonMaster> Hello all, is anyone her?
 * chuckf is him
<heffay> I am not able to get the stylus working on a HP TC4200 tablet/notebook. I am using kubuntu 9.10
<heffay> no wacom devices are listed with lsusb or lspci
<heffay> input-xserver-xorg-wacom and wacom-tools are instaleed
<benjamin___> hello
<benjamin01> I have a second internal drive. Every time I reboot, I have to remount it (I usually just click on it using Dolphin). Is there a way to make it so that my pc will automatically mount things when I boot?
<heffay> anyway
<heffay> anyone?
<crysknife> @benjamin01: edit /etc/fstab
<benjamin01> Is there a guide somewhere? Examples?
<crysknife> http://tldp.org/
<Mamarok> crysknife: please don't do that
<Mamarok> not without a comment
<crysknife> sorry about that
<Mamarok> it's OK, but please add a comment when you paste a link, pasting links without is not recommended
<toki78> hi
<adversary> hello everyone
<toki78> where can i configure the backlight of my display to switch off after 10 minutes ß
<adversary> hello hello
<toki78> where can i configure the backlight of my display to switch off after 10 minutes ß
<alakhia> hi, i am trying to share a folder on my server using samba
<alakhia> from the client, i run: smbclient -L //server -U alakhia
<alakhia> and I see the it list a bunch of stuff
<alakhia> but when I use dolphin, it doesn't list anything under samba shares
<alakhia> what am I doing wrong? Any help please?
<alakhia> oh ... it was a slow link. I see the workgroup folder and in it, i see my server followed by MyFiles folder
<alakhia> but it is empty!
#kubuntu 2010-09-05
<Shinka> What is a good alternative to Ubuntu One for Kubuntu ?
<collabra> one sec.... i'll see if i can help.
<collabra> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome <----- this is the graphical version,.... it should work in kubuntu
<collabra> Shinka: you there?
<Shinka> collabra: yes, sorry. But if I understand correctly, this will load lot's of things in the background (related to GNOME), just to run ubunutuone ?
<collabra> it will load the necessary modules to run UbuntuOne,... there are no alternatives....
<Shinka> collabra: I was wondering if I could find an alternative to Ubuntu one, something that would work well with KDE.
<collabra> as far as i know there are no alternatives.... but, the above -will- only load the modules necessary to run ubuntu one.
<collabra> it will not load alot of gnome extras,... i wouldn't worry about any of the gnome modules,... they are secure and safe.
<Shinka> I just heard of SpiderOak as an alternative, I'll have to take a look at it.
<Shinka> collabra: I'm more worried about performance, to be honest :P
<Shinka> collabra: Anyway, thanks for the help, I'll take a look at it (and spideroak)
<collabra> there won't be any noticable difference in performance,.... It's just a program,... if it isn't loaded,... there's no performance degredation
<collabra> can i ask,... is spideroak part of the ubuntu or kubuntu repositories?
<collabra> Shinka
<Shinka> collabra: No
<Shinka> collabra, I think it's intergrated to OpenSuse, on the other hand. But it should be easy to install in Kubuntu if I want to.
<collabra> hmm,.... i'd beware of any lesser known or unsupported third party software.
<Dan_L> News:  windows 7 bites.  Not news:  I need help.
<collabra> hmm...?
<Dan_L> Trying to install kubuntu on a new lappy dual boot w/ win7 installed.
<Dan_L> usually, there's a "largest continuous free space" option in the installer
<Dan_L> this seems to be gone with 10p4
<Dan_L> I already shrunk space from win7, so there's a big chunk of space available
<collabra> you mean 10.04?
<Dan_L> right.
<collabra> do you have an ethernet connection?
<Dan_L> uhhh?  I can if I need to.  why?
<collabra> well,... one sec,.. lemmy get the link.
<Dan_L> i'm wified in live user mode now
<collabra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <---- try this,... it's a minimal cd,... about 20 mb.  It will allow you to do a network install,... as well as offering all supported desktops, including ubuntu, kubuntu, xbuntu... and such,... and when you are all finished with the install,... it's updated and current.
<collabra> but if you need partitioning help,... i can do that too...
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: is the free space you are speaking of formatted?
<Dan_L> no. It's just the space I shrunk from win7.  Do I need to format it now?
<Dan_L> (I just assumed----because with 8 on it was just "largest section of free space", and click "go go go go" and poof you now have kde and you can have zen"
<jmichaelx> Dan_L:i would also think that the installer should see the free space. if you select manual partitioning, does it still see unable to see the free space?
<jmichaelx> seem*
<collabra> have you tried to manually partition the drive?
<Dan_L> jmichaelx, it recognizes the 'free' space, but refers to it as unusable.  I tried to use it, and the installer chokes on it.
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: even if you select the option to format it?
<Dan_L> lemme peek
<collabra> yeah,... youhave to format it before it becomes usable.
<collabra> sorry,...  jmichaelx: i'll let you handle this.
<jmichaelx> collabra: no problem, i'm def not proprietary about this sort of thing :-D
<collabra> oh,.. no,.. don't mind me,.. my track record with helping people isn't thatgreat anyway.... :)
<Dan_L> It doesn't seem to let me do anything with it.
<Dan_L> I select the unusable partition
<Dan_L> and all of the options grey out
<jmichaelx> mine hasn't always been perfect either... but i learn more by trying to help than by any other way, i think
<collabra> i hear ya.
<Dan_L> so how would I go about partitioning that free space
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: that does really seem strange. you should be able to select that partition, select something like 'create new partition', then select what fs to format it to
<collabra> i would suggest going into windows and partitioning the unusable space as fat32 or even ntfs then run the kubuntu installer.
<collabra> sounds like there may be some leading bits within the unusable space that is making the drive 'seem' unusable
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: i would also recommend downloading and burning either a Gparted Livr CD, or a Parted Magic CD... boot into one of those, and you should have all kinds of options
<jmichaelx> Live*
<Dan_L> error message:  "no root file system detected".  "Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<collabra> if you can get a valid partition,... even a windows partition,... you can then set ubuntu up on it,... you'll just have to format it.
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: yeah, somehow you are missing the partitioning menu
<Dan_L> can I format it from the live disk?
<Dan_L> or can I swap to windows
<Dan_L> format the space there?
<Dan_L> (i'm stuck on slow intertubez at the moment)
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: either way, although i highly recommend one or the other of the two HD partitioning distros i mentioned
<collabra> you should be able to format it from ubuntu,... maybe, you just arn't familiar with manually partitioning
<collabra> it can be tricky if you haven't done it.
<collabra> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: it looks like the gparted live CD image is about 121.4MB in size
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.6.2-2/gparted-live-0.6.2-2.iso/download just right click, and choose 'save link as', etc etc
<Dan_L> !partitionmanager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: that would be ok, but you would need to have kubuntu already installed on the machine
<Dan_L> hmm.  aiight.  I'll reboot and download the gparted image
<collabra> i think if you can get any active partition on the free space ,... you would then be able to partition it for kubuntu
<Dan_L> i'll be back
<Dan_L> I hope
<jmichaelx> Dan_L: also, partitionmanager should be on the kubuntu live CD
<jmichaelx> too late... althoug that may be the program the installer was using, that was not working for him
<collabra> a second too late,...
<collabra> i've never come across a basic hardrive 'laptop' that it couldn't partition
<collabra> i think win7 made it unusable,... tricking the ubuntu installer into thinking it's not
<collabra> you know,... those first few kilobytes of harddrive space are crucial,... i think it's win7's fault
<jmichaelx> could be, i am actually supposed to install win7 (from upgrade media, at that), and lucid for a friend on his laptop tonight
<collabra> :) right on.
<jmichaelx> i have never used win7, let alone installed it
<collabra> i love helping out my friends
<collabra> my lenovo came with vista,... and i hated it,... win 7 was better,... but ever since 10.04 kubuntu is where i stay
<collabra> i love it
<jmichaelx> i have vista ultimate in virtualbox on my desktop, which i have only used occasionally for work-related purposes
<collabra> yeah,.. i've got xp in virtualbox,... which i use only for fulltiltpoker.net
<collabra> i used to use wine,... but found it unstable.... virtualbox is much easier,... and i don't mind it if i need some windows prog...
<collabra> 90 percent of my time is within kubuntu
<collabra> more like 95%,... lol.
<jmichaelx> i wish i could say i used linux 100% of the time... but it is fairly close. however, i will soon have to be managing a windows server at work... something which i have never done before, and know next to nothing about
<collabra> i find it strange that i've taken so well to kubuntu,.... i've all but left microsoft behind me.
<jmichaelx> the other servers i manage are all running ubuntu, gentoo or 'nexentastor'
<collabra> nice...
<collabra> i'm just a basic comptech,... most hardware,... and minimal software skills
<jmichaelx> i am definitely not whiz at gentoo, either... one of the gentoo servers is going to be retired, and the other is going to be replaced with an ubuntu installation later this year
<collabra> nice,... yeah, I'm still getting used to doing things with the command line,.... i remember the old days of dos.... comming back to the prompt on an exotic os, is hard.
<jmichaelx> yeah, same here. i started out as a hobbyist about 5 years ago. my license wound up suspended for 90 days for an unpaid speeding ticket.... to combat boredom, i ordered a new PC, unboxed it, wiped the drive, and begain playing with ubuntu
<jmichaelx> as of about a year now, i am making a (meager) living with what i learned
<collabra> yeah,.. I used to work with a friend of mine who introduced me to debian 3.1,... i continued to use windows until recently 6or7 months ago
<collabra> he really tried to convince me of linux and it's capabilities,... i saw the genius of it,... but never really committed to using it.
<jmichaelx> this irc channel used to be fairly lively. it seems like over the last few years it has nearly died
<collabra> yeah,... well, who are these 242 users,... bots....????? idunno
<jmichaelx> yeah, i kind of dove in head first. i have been using mostly linux since the day i unboxed that PC... but i did have a rough start, and did switch back and forth a lot to do things in windows i had not yet learned to do in linux
<jmichaelx> no idea
<jmichaelx> i guess i don't see the 242 users.. where do you see them?
<collabra> yeah,... i've flip-flopped myself,... linux is a hell of a learning curve.
<collabra> i'm using quassel,... they're on the right hand side
<collabra> what do you see.?
 * jmichaelx is clueless
<jmichaelx> sorry, it didn't sink in immediately that you were referring to the number of users in the channel
<collabra> lol,... :)
<jmichaelx> i think a number of people sort of stay logged into this and various other irc channels, even if they seldon interact in them
<collabra> yeah,... i did that for months before i got my nerves up to try to help someone
<collabra> so,.. where ya from?
<jmichaelx> well, i have lived in indiana all my life. am from southern indiana, but now live in northern indiana, near the MI border
<collabra> right on,.. Portland Oregon,... here.
<jmichaelx> wow, near the MS homeland
<jmichaelx> ok, wrong again, that is washington, isn't it?
<collabra> 'MS' .... ?
<collabra> yeah
<jmichaelx> microsoft
<elijah> Using Kubuntu 10.10 beta - "desktop effects have been suspended by another application"
<collabra> ahhh,... lol yup seattle,.... not too far away for us.
<jmichaelx> elijah: what video adapter are you using?
<elijah> "The following desktop effects could not be activated"
<collabra> elijah,.... try your power settings
<elijah> jmichaelx: Not sure, how do I identify? You mean video card?
<collabra> wihin them is the option to turn off desktop effects
<collabra> based on time or power levels
<jmichaelx> elijah: yes. open a terminal, and enter 'lspci'... you should see something in the list referring to your video card
<elijah> collabra: Okay, I see that option, it is unchecked for all profiles
<jmichaelx> elijah: yeah, what collabra is mentioning would also be well worth checking out
<elijah> Geforce 8400M GS
<collabra> elijah,... is it only a few desktop effects,... or does it turn them all off
<elijah> It gives a laundry list of over 10
<elijah> Then it cuts off the list at the bottom of the screen
<jmichaelx> elijah: i assume you are using a live CD?
<collabra> that's normal,... some desktop effects are canceled by others
<elijah> jmichaelx: no, disk install
<jmichaelx> elijah: did you have desktop effects working originally, then have them stop on you?
<collabra> you can't enable all of the desktop effects, elijah.... some of them will be disabled because of others.
<collabra> you just have to play with the settings and find a middle ground
<elijah> No, I just installed Kubuntu 2 hours ago, I wanted the minimize to be slick.
<elijah> Under the general tab it says "Desktop effects are temporarily disabled"
<elijah> It has been that way since minute one
<collabra> hmm,....
<collabra> sounds like your graphics card may not be supported for compiz
<jmichaelx> elijah: have you looked into installing your nvidia drivers?
<elijah> jmichaelx: Not yet, how do I do that?
<collabra> yeah,... that could work
<elijah> I thought they came with Kubuntu... :)
<jmichaelx> elijah: by default, your card will use free drivers that are not capable of supporting desktop effects
<collabra> applications>system
<collabra> elijah: applications>system  <------------it should be near the top
<jmichaelx> yes, then slect 'hardware drivers'
<jmichaelx> select*
<elijah> Got it
<collabra> this might be an easy fix,... i'll keep my fingers crossed
<collabra> elijah: you may need to reboot
<jmichaelx> elijah: it should recommend the nvidia 185 driver. select that, and it will take a few minutes. when it says it is finished, you'll need to reboot
<jmichaelx> yeah
<collabra> if so,... you gotta come back and tell us how it went
<elijah> activating now
<collabra> whooo hoooo!
<collabra> right on
<jmichaelx> totally. i keep waiting for dan_l to come back and say how things went for him
<elijah> I will
<collabra> jmichaelx: yeah,... huh.
<elijah> I gotta show off the eye candy to my peeps ;)
<collabra> :)
<jmichaelx> elijah: once the proprietary driver is installed, you should be ready to do. btw, i have nearly the same card in this PC
<elijah> That might make sense why my video wasn't playing back smooth before too in OpenShot!
<jmichaelx> ready to go*
<elijah> jmichaelx: gtk
<elijah> Restarting, I'll be back...
<collabra> well,... that was easy.
<collabra> that's the way i like em
<collabra> simple and to the point.
<jmichaelx> the FOSS 'nouveau' driver has really come a long way, though. it can't do 3D (yet), but for 2D, it has worked fairly well for me
<collabra> i've got an intel POS in my lenovo,... but,,... i have to admint,... it get's me through well enought
<collabra> enough
<collabra> 3d is fairly smooth,... and 2d is fast enough
<jmichaelx> yeah, i have intel on several laptops.... suits me just fine. desktop effects and everything work well
<collabra> i'd rather have nvidia
<jmichaelx> this PC has an onboard intel GPU, but i've never used it
<collabra> it was an option for me ,... but i went for the cheaper one.
<elijah> It's a workin'!
<collabra> right on!
<collabra> elijah: happy to help
<jmichaelx> i have mixed feelings. i am not a purist (in practice at least) but i always resist installing proprietary software on my systems
<jmichaelx> elijah: congrats!
<elijah> Lovin' the transparency on window moves too!
<elijah> jmichaelx: I hear you there
<jmichaelx> elijah: yeah, that card works great here, too
<collabra> what's the cube?.... ctrl or alt f11
<jmichaelx> i dunno, i only see the cube when i switch virtual desktops
<collabra> i think its ctrl f11
<collabra> you can enable the cube
<elijah> collabra: ctrl + f11 but I want to make it super plus middle wheel click
<jmichaelx> yep, ctl+f11
<elijah> I used that combo 2 years agato but don't know how to get it back to th
<elijah> that
<collabra> go to system settings>desktop>desktop effects> all effects
<elijah> Yeah, I am there but it won't let me set it that way
<collabra> there will be little "wrenches" on the right,... you will be able to customize it there.
<elijah> argh
<elijah> oh well
<collabra> take your time,...
<jmichaelx> elijah: i don't know whether or not this is what you mean, but if you just go to system settings>desktop, you can select 'dektop cube animation' as your effect for desktop switching
<collabra> it took me something like 10 hours to completely customize my system
<jmichaelx> elijah: then you'll see the cude when you scroll you mouse wheel on the desktop
<elijah> jmichaelx: maybe close, how do you switch desktops again?
<jmichaelx> i switch by mouse when scroll, or by clicking on the boxes in the pager in the panel
<jmichaelx> mouse wheel scroll*
 * jmichaelx is a typo-king
<collabra> brb
<elijah> How do you switch by mouse?
<jmichaelx> by following the steps i mentioned above
<elijah> "i switch by mouse when scroll"
<elijah> Gotcha
<elijah> You have to be ON the desktop
<elijah> cumbersome, a bit
<elijah> Do you know how to rearrange desktops so they are left and right not top and bottom
<collabra> i'm back
<collabra> elijah: i don't know,... never tried it before....but i'm sure there's a way,...
<collabra> kde is so configurable.... Just keep lookin if there is a way i'm sure you'll find it
<jmichaelx> back again. had a neighbor stop in
<collabra> jmichaelx: do you know how to put the virtual desktop in a single row instead of two?
<elijah> Wow, this list is awesome! Too bad none of them work BUT this tells me there is a way! http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/05/compiz-keyboard-shortcuts-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<jmichaelx> you mean the pager? just right-click on the pager, and in the settings select 1 row instead of 2
<elijah> Nice - Ctrl + f10
<collabra> yup,... that's it alright.
<elijah> jmichaelx: Thanks, that did the trick
<elijah> ctrl + f10 shows all windows in all workspaces!!!
<jmichaelx> i believe ctl+f9 shows all on current desktop
<jmichaelx> ctl+f8 shows all the desktops at once
<elijah> those are very handy too!
<elijah> Nice, ctrl + f8 you can even drag windows to other workspaces from that screen
<jmichaelx> ctl-f12 brings the desktop (minus open windows) forward.... just learning this tonight, and i use kubuntu practically all day every day
<elijah> very nice too!
<elijah> what is keyboard shortcut for show desktop
<jmichaelx> that is pretty cool, i honestly had no idea about some of these key combinations
<collabra> isn't kde wonderful?.... i mean, the different configurations, and key strokes, and customization.... wow.
<elijah> I am also looking for the effect that draws fire on the screen
<collabra> can't get that in gnome
<jmichaelx> elijah: not sure, i just use a panel icon to show desktop
<elijah> I think gnome has a lot of this too, no?
<collabra> well,... yeah,.. but,... mainly compiz,... not the rest of the gui.
<jmichaelx> elijah: well, it is probably more compiz than gnome, but yes, compiz has all of this, plus more
<collabra> kde goes further with the ability to customize your system
<elijah> gotcha
<elijah> Have you guys ever used that compiz effect to draw fire or sparkle stuff on the screen?
<jmichaelx> you can use compiz in kde, instead of kwin, but i have not done that since kde4 came out
<elijah> It dims out your screen and you press meta/super and draw?
<elijah> Are these effects compiz or kwin?
<collabra> i think that may come from additional compiz plugins
<jmichaelx> elijah: these are kwin, although i am sure a lot of the code is actually from compiz, or based on it in some way
<collabra> i haven't been able to find it with the default install,... but like i said, i'm sure it has the ability
<elijah> compiz doesn't come up in a package search
<elijah> Guess I don't get my fire easily :(
<collabra> try searching by description
<jmichaelx> elijah: i am sure there are plenty of tutorials on the web for setting up kubuntu to use compiz instead of kwin by default
<elijah> ctrl + alt + d = show desktop on ubuntu
<jmichaelx> elijah: compiz should come up in your package search, as well as a lot of other, related packed
<jmichaelx> packages*
<elijah> k, I just tried compiz again
<elijah> it worked this time
<jmichaelx> elijah: there is even a package named 'compiz-kde'
<elijah> not sure what I did wrong but good!
<jmichaelx> kwin does include a effect that puts snowflakes on your screen, but i do not have it enabled
<elijah> INteresting discussion - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1459538.html
<elijah> haha - I have snowflakes on right now!
<jmichaelx> it's hard to believe how dead #kubuntu has become. if we weren't here, i'd not be surprised if there would have been nothing going on in here the last hour
<jmichaelx> i wonder whether or not that is any kind of indication that the number of kubuntu users has declined
<jmichaelx> collabra: what version of KDE are you using?
<collabra> jmichaelx: sorry,... im still on the phone
<collabra> brb
<collabra> 10.04
<jmichaelx> collabra: i mean your version of kde, not kubuntu
<jmichaelx> i'm still using 4.4.5. have not moved to 4.5 yet
<user__> night...
<jmichaelx> i am tempted to go ahead and install kde 4.5.1 tonight, but it will involve a little bit of work
<jmichaelx> eh, i think i'm going to back up .kde4 and go for it
<jmichaelx> make that '.kde'
<jmichaelx> nevermind, not gonna do it. i guess i'll get 4.5.1when i move to maverick
<collabra> jmichaelx: I've gotta go help move a friend.... I'll try to be back in two hours if you'll be here,... I will be.... anyway,... it's good to meet cha' indiana... and i'll talk to you later.
<jmichaelx> take care!
<collabra> bye
<elijah> How do I auto logon in Compiz 10.10?
<elijah> I mean Kubuntu
<elijah> When I installed there was option for it plus one for protect home folder.
<elijah> Nevermind, found it
<collabra> jmichaelx: hey,.. sup?
<zak_> in kubuntu10.4, how can i change the qtcurve theme in my gtk programs?
<collabra> zak_ one sec
<zak_> ok thanks, also i believe im in 10.04.1, not 10.4, if that makes a difference
<collabra> you  should go into system settings and choose the top left icon,... i'm not sure what it is,... you have to forgive me, i'm using kde 4.5.1,.... anyway choose that one,... it should have icon, color, and style settings,... but one of them is called gtk apperance,... i think that's the one you want
<collabra> awww,... wait a minute,... are you trying to change your overall theme or what i said above ^
<collabra> zak_:
<zak_> yeah im trying to change my overall theme. GTK is already set to qtcurve, but i downloaded a different .qtcurve file i want to use, but I dont know how to use it
<zak_> also, im using kde 4.5.1 as well, i forgot to say that
<collabra> oh,...well,... i just upgraded no more that 10 minutes ago,.. i know as much as you at this point... lol :)
<collabra> no more than 10 minutes ago
<zak_> oh lol, well thanks for your help though
<collabra> np,..
<Chr|s> wow pretty dead in here
<dan_l> worst.  linux.  install.  ever.
<dan_l> Ouch
<dan_l> this install is done hosed
<collabra> Chr|s: what's up?
<dan_l> anybody around?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm trying to install kde 4.5.1
<Wolfcastle> but after adding the ppa kubuntu backports the packages are blocked
<Wolfcastle> any ideas?
<johan> pff since changed my diskname to usb0 :| amarok cannot read the files
<tweakedeh> Hey, I;m trying to install Firestarter and I cant because of dependencies that "is not installable" What do I do about this?
<Tm_T> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-7ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 406 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> tweakedeh: can you be more specific?
<tweakedeh> http://pastebin.ca/1933178
<tweakedeh> I've tried to download .deb files for them but I just keep getting more dependencies I need to install
<Tm_T> tweakedeh: what hapens if you try "sudo apt-get install libgnomeui-0" for example?
<tweakedeh> Tim_T: E: Package libgnomeui-0 has no installation candidate
<Tm_T> tweakedeh: not tim, also sounds like your sources.list is in interesting state
<tweakedeh> Tm_T: sorry and would you like to see it?
<Tm_T> yes
<tweakedeh> http://pastebin.ca/1933183
<tweakedeh> is /etc/apt/sources.list
<collabra> ur missing a bunch o repo's
<Tm_T> ~all
<collabra> semantics
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tweakedeh> Yea, I seen a ton more in there before... I just google for the default repos?
<tweakedeh> Thanks =]
<Tm_T> collabra: hey can you guide tweakedeh thru rhis? I should be reading stories to my daughter (:
<collabra> naw,... man,... please,.. help him out
<tweakedeh> It's all good, If I only need the repos back I should have it
<collabra> sounds good to me,...
<Tm_T> tweakedeh: yes that should be it
<tweakedeh> Tm_T: Awesome, thanks!
<collabra> Tm_T i'm supposed to be in bed myself
<Tm_T> collabra: I'll read a story to you too then
<collabra> right on,man. I feel close to harry potter,... how bout' it?
<collabra> :)
<collabra> go take care of your daugher
<ginbuntu> I am running ubuntu 10.10 beta, can I install kubuntu-desktop on it and use the latest version of KDE?
<jarle> Suddenly my apt-get has started to segfault :( "apt-get[2532]: segfault at 7f9d7005f908 ip 00007f9d655439d1 sp 00007fffd54b8b00 error 4 in libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8.0[7f9d65506000+c5000]"
<glaucous> I'm using KDE 4.5 (backend), and I recently got 179 blocked updates -  should I do something about this?
<rek> hi i created a kubuntu startup usb disk my packardbell says harddisk fail what can i do?
<mfraz74> glaucous: do you have the backports ppa enabled?
<glaucous> mfraz74: Yes
<mfraz74> glaucous: have you tried updating from within konsole?
<glaucous> mfraz74: Same but "The following packages have been kept back:"
<mfraz74> glaucous: try doing aptitude dist-upgrade instead
<glaucous> mfraz74: Weird, I have done that before, but now it wants all those 169 updates.
<otswim> hi, i have a trojan/virus on windows and i can't even boot on it because i get a BSOD every time i try; can i fix it from my kubuntu dual boot?
<rek> anyone able to do net installs?
<Peace-> rek: why?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I want to upgrade a 9.04 machine to 10.04
<DexterF> should I go via 9.10 or can I go to 10.04 directly? and, how can I tell the update-manager to use a DVD for updating, too?
<DexterF> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<teage> can anyone tell me how to disable desktop switcher? i do not want my mouse scroll to switch for me.
<rek> can i install ubuntu x86 with a network install in my laptop using ubuntu amd64
<mephiston> hi guys, just a stupid rapid question
<mephiston> is Kommander the default dialog application in kubuntu?
<cuznt> !kommander
<mephiston> thx cuznt
<upward> I'm trying to install kubuntu, I've tried the CD and the DVD but in both cases I get to a commandline, is there a graphical installer?
<cuznt> there is upward whichcd do you have?
<cuznt> and neither should go to command line
<cuznt> you should be able to go into the install mode right from boot
<vinnie_> how can i add a launcher for konsole next to my kicker button?
<juliohm> vinnie_: drag and drop
<juliohm> vinnie_: certify that widget bar is unlocked
<vinnie_> juliohm: so, i should add it to desktop first?
<upward> cuznt: It's the 32 desktop version
<cuznt> are you trying to install from boot or the desktop?
<juliohm> vinnie_: no, but if you want you can add. drag and drop to Desktop and after drag and drop to bar. ;)
<cuznt> i would reboot and try it from there
<upward> cuznt: from boot, if I "Try kubuntu without installing" I also get to a command prompt
<vinnie_> juliohm: drag to the panel?
<juliohm> vinnie_: yep
<vinnie_> its not working
<juliohm> vinnie_: certify it's unlocked
<juliohm> vinnie_: unlock widgets
<cuznt> have you tried testing the cd's integrity?
<vinnie_> juliohm: they are
<cuznt> i have honestly never seen that
<upward> cuznt: could it be that my computer is too old and kde4 cant start?
<juliohm> vinnie_: can you see a yellow icon on right corner?
<upward> cuznt: I'll try that right away
<vinnie_> juliohm: it worked this time.. thanx so much for your help
<juliohm> vinnie_: you can add a shortcut to Konsole, it's faster... here i press F6
<juliohm> and Konsole appears
<vinnie_> juliohm: how do i do that?
<upward> cuznt: Must be a defective cd, I get "Connecting to plymouth: connection refused"
<juliohm> vinnie_: you talk at Konversation or Quassel?
<juliohm> if Konversation... type: /sysinfo
<vinnie_> juliohm: xchat
<juliohm> ¬¬
<cuznt> i agree upward try rebooting and choose test cd. i have gotten plymouth errors before.
<juliohm> vinnie_: KDE version?
<vinnie_> juliohm: 4.4.5
<upward> cuznt: plymouth error is when i choose test cd :) i've tried a few times, the cd drive i'm using is really old, i'll try another one
<upward> cuznt: thanks for your help, i'll be back :D
<juliohm> vinnie_: maybe Settings->Input Actions->Examples->Run Konsole and select shortcut tab ;)
<juliohm> now i go... bye!
<vinnie_> thanx
<jtheuer> hi, I have flash in firefox but not in konqueror. what could be missing? thought konqueror uses the same plugin?
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> does someone manage to have transparency in yakuake ? (kubuntu lucid)
<upward> Hi, I'm trying to run the Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Live DVD and keep getting errors related to plymouth. When I "Check disk for errors" I get "Cannot connect to plymouth: connection refused" and when I "Try Kubuntu without installing" I get a Soft lockup in plymouthd
<upward> plymouthd:1220 to be precise
<James147> upward: if the disk check failed then you will need to reburn (possibly redownload) the disk
<James147> upward: I would do a md5sum check on the iso before you try to reburn the image
<James147> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<upward> James147: Alrighty, I'll do that right away
<upward> James147: Thansk
<James147> upward: also if the image is fine (it passed the md5 sum) then burning at a slower speed can help
<upward> James147: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download doesn't list the md5 for the DVD, and it doesn't seem to be listed here eighter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<James147> upward: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<upward> James147: great, that confirms the image, I'll burn slowly as suggested
<dan_l> Would anybody here be a dual boot expert?  Because I done screwed up.  Big.
<dan_l> Maybe it doesn't even require an expert.  Maybe I'm just stupid.
<dan_l> Basically, I tried to install kubuntu like I used to.  Shrink the windows partition, use 'largest continuous free space'.  That option no longer exists in 10p04.
<dan_l> So I formatted the space in windoze.  Installed.
<dan_l> Everything was going fine until....the install hangs at 94 percetn
<dan_l> so I chucked the install..and surprisingly, kubuntuu works---except you just can't do anything with it.  So I need to reinstall.
<dan_l> Why would bootdisks just not work?
<jtheuer> not enabled in bios
<tjingboem> where can i tell kubuntu to start up with a certain program?
<dan_l> jttheuser:  it's enabled in the bios.  The boot disks just don't do anything.  I get the "ISO LINUX" splash, and then...nothing.
<turbox> E: Αδύνατη η εύρεση του πακέτου sun-java5-jdk
<James147> tjingboem: system settings > advanced > autostart
<James147> dan_l: it could be a crupt disk... try reburning it at a slower speed
<James147> dan_l: also check the iso
<James147> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tjingboem> james147, thanks very much
<kostas> kanas elinas
<kostas> anyone greeek
<kostas> fuck
<kostas> u
<napterk__> Hi is there a way to get an 'mono' output from amarok or kmix?
<dan_l> James147:  the disk checks out.  Here's weird.  It does about the same thing from the windoze recovery disks too.
<dan_l> grub works as expected.  I wonder if I can just fix the busted up kde install
<dan_l> but that sounds like a whole lot of mess
<James147> dan_l: its possible that the disk drive is faulty... would explain why the install hanged in the first place
<rek> should i open some ports on my router to do a net install ?
<rethus> i have installed openvpn vor knetwork-manager.
<rethus> i have insert the crt, key and ca-file.
<rethus> if i click on connect, i see "connection in progress" but got no result and no connection at all.
<rethus> how can i debug this?
<rethus> i have try to start knetworkmanager as user, but seems not to work... i got always Network deactivated
<kostas> wow xaxaxa
<dan_l> James147:  It hung at 94%.  There was no further information.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dan_l> this has actually been the most painful install ever
<dan_l> w.  t.  f.
<dan_l> it's totally weird.  If I put the k disk in the drive right now.  Windows chokes up.  If I put another disk in there.  Fine.  If I put the win recovery disks in the drive.  Windows chokes up.
<dan_l> I've never seen a problem like this before.
<BluesKaj> dan_l, I don't quite understand , is kubuntu installed or are you trying to install it ?
<dan_l> Blueskaj:  It's installed but horribly broken because I had to abort it when it hung at 94%
<dan_l> and now, I haz boot disk issues.
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<dan_l> I mean this bios is fuggin strange.  No doubt about it.
<dan_l> I've never seen a bios like this.
<BluesKaj> ok , kubuntu live cd or alternate install
<dan_l> Live CD.
<dan_l> If I thought I could get away with it.....like I could reliabily boot from a disk, I would just burn the kubuntu partition, free some space, and use the 9p10 installer
<dan_l> but since I don't know that I can boot from a bootdisk
<BluesKaj> dan_l, I had problems with kubuntu live cd recognizing my HW so I used the alternate install, it takes abit longer but it fixed the issues I had with grub and the windows mbr
<dan_l> Hmmm.  Lemme see if I can make the boot disk work as it should
<dan_l> and I will give it a shot.
<BluesKaj> I used the manual partitioning
<dan_l> So did I.
<dan_l> ooo oooo know what windows 7 does?  If you drag a window to a screen edge, it automatically sizes the window to that side of the screen.
<dan_l> OHHHHHH MAN SOMEBODY IN KDE LAND SHOULD DO THAT!!
<dan_l> A little scarcasm never hurt anybody.....
<BluesKaj> dan_l, I really think the alternate install cd will work for you
<dan_l> I'll give it a try
<dan_l> I just need to make sure I can reliably boot from a disk
<dan_l> because if I can't
<dan_l> I would be totally taking myself to the woodshed.
<simulacrum> Windows 7 copies everything from KDE as you may alread know
<simulacrum> and sometimes viceversa
<simulacrum> that's technology
<dan_l> simulacrum:  I know.
<BluesKaj> simulacrum, pls explain ...dunno whay you mean by "everything"
<simulacrum> mistyped word, not quite "everything" but some of it
<dan_l> Well they copy everything.  Except the good.  :)
<BluesKaj> copy to where
<dan_l> bluekaj:  I think it's pretty clear that they incorporate certain style elements from KDE.  I'm not going to start osflaming, but I think there's something there.
<dan_l> alright
<dan_l> i'm off to try a reboot
<dan_l> see you all if I don't brick my laptop!
<BluesKaj> ok , graphics ..was wondering where this copy thing was going :) just window dressing anyway
<dan_l> yeah.  I'm screwed.
<dan_l> i tried burning another disk
<dan_l> it booted fine.
<BluesKaj> dan_l, maybe a clean install is in order with the alternate cd
<dan_l> but hung at 94 percent.  check this out:  it gets to 90%, goes through the grub install process, bounces back to 90%, continues to run through the detect keyboard, hardware phases, and then under "running dpkg" just hangs at 94%
<dan_l> hmm
<dan_l> I'll download the alt
<dan_l> what is dpkg?
<dan_l> I mean I know what it is.  But what's it doing that's causing the bad?
<dan_l> because check this part out:  when I actually get into kubuntu----I can do everything except install/remove software.  Which sounds a lot like the stuff that dpkg does.
<BluesKaj> dan_l, yup , for some reason it's not installing the repos , by the look of it , are you on wifi or ethernet ?
<dan_l> wifi
<dan_l> right now
<dan_l> blueskaj:  wifi.  thing is, it's not the grub
<dan_l> which surprises me
<BluesKaj> wondering if the wifi is failing at that point
<sanoop> can i have different background in each desktop
<sanoop> if so how
<sanoop> can anyone help
<user1_> any speak spanish?
<user1_> any speak spanish?
<user1_> any help me
<elijah> When I install Kubuntu it comes with a KDEuBLOG widget on the desktop, this widget does not seem to be resizeable. Is it? When I use with Twitter, the messages all need a horizontal scroller.
<sanoop_>  can i have different background in each desktop
<dan_l> elijah:  you can adjust it.  If you hover over this little toolbary thing shows up.  One has a little square with some arrows.  Use that to resize.
<dan_l> blueskaj:  why would it look for wifi?
<sanoop_> blueskaj: can i have different background in each desktop
<user1_> any help me
<user1_> any speak spanish?
<elijah> dan_l: I get the square with arrows on normal windows but not the microblogging widget...?
<elijah> I am wondering how to both vertically AND horizontally offset the second monitor. Currently It will only let me do one OR the other. ie. left OR top etc..
<elijah> Different question...
<elijah> ^
<dan_l> elijah:  That's very strange.  try pulling the widget down and putting it back up
<elijah> dan_l: The home widget is the same too, no resize handles. I deleted and re-added the widget and no cigar.
<elijah> This is a fresh install (1 hour ago)
<dan_l> hmmm
<dan_l> ok
<dan_l> right click on the desktop
<dan_l> tell me what the context menu says
<elijah> dan_l: run command, add widget.....
<dan_l> keep going....
<elijah> add panel, activities, lock widgets...
<elijah> lock screen, leave, desktop settings.
<slow-motion> hi
<dan_l> LIES!!  I was going to say it was because you had widgets locked.
<elijah> dan_l: Haha, yeah I tried that
<elijah> dan_l: So you can resize your widgets?
<elijah> dan_l: None of my widgets are resizeable
<dan_l> Yeah.  I resize my widgets on a near daily basis.
<elijah> There is a toolbar popout that has a small square box as the first one and inside it are two arrows pointing to the lower left and upper right corner, when I click it nothing happens.
<elijah> It is above the reload and wrench icons
<dan_l> do you click and drag it, I assume?
<elijah> dan_l: HAHA
<elijah> dan_l: That is it
<elijah> dan_l: Totally different than the rest of the system
<dan_l> wait.  It worked?
<elijah> dan_l: Yeah, that is how you resize the widgets, you click and drag that icon
<BluesKaj> dan_l, what i meant was are you on wifi when trying to install kubuntu
<dan_l> BluesKaj:  Yes.
<dan_l> AHHAHAHAHHAHAHA I HAVE FIXED SOMEBODY ELSES PROBLEM
<dan_l> I AM NOW UBUNTU LEVEL 2!
<elijah> Go dan_l
<BluesKaj> then I think it's getting turned off for some reason , that's whay the the repos aren't installing
<dan_l> Hmmmm
<BluesKaj> I'd try it with a wired connection
<dan_l> I don't remember ever having to install it with intertubez before
<dan_l> weird
<BluesKaj> dan_l, did you use the alternate install cd , i forgot to ask :)
<dan_l> No.  I'm downloading it now.
<BluesKaj> ok, I think you'll be fine if you use that one , it's better at recognizing hardware
<BluesKaj> it takes more attention to install with it tho ...more choices need to be made
<BluesKaj> it's basically the old debian install prog adapted to (k)ubuntu
<dan_l> blueskaj:  are you saying that the installers require a live internet connection?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> not on all , but the live cd and alternate do
<James147> ^^ didnt think it "required" an internet connection, but used one (to dl updates) if it was availble
 * James147 is sure he installed it from a live cd without internet before since he cannot be bothered to type in his netkey for his laptop
<BluesKaj> James147, his install is hanging at dpkg install , sounds like it's trying to find the repos on the net to me
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: no, only if you want to be able to update right after installation, else it is not requires at all
<Mamarok> I have made installations with the live CD without internet connection repeatedly
<dan_l> So what would dpkg do that would cause it to hang?
<James147> BluesKaj: dpkg dosnt use the network... that apt  (dpkg just installs stuff)
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, so what's your interpretation of the dpkg hang
<Mamarok> no idea, bad CD?
<Mamarok> wild guess
<dan_l> This is weird.
<dan_l> I'm going to try it with the 9p10 and see what happens
<vyrgozunqk> hi guys, do you have any idea why the picture with uvc driver is so ugly :/
<vyrgozunqk> i have 1.3 Mpix webcam Bison NB pro
<elijah> How do I open dolphin with keyboard shortcut?
<elijah> On windows it was windows/super +E
<elijah> Would like the same if possible
<vyrgozunqk> you have to make a shortcut, yourselv
<elijah> vyrgozunqk: Where would that one be?
<James147> elijah: you can add a shortcut to launch any program via kmenuedit (or by right clicking the kmenu > Edit Menu"
<elijah> James147: What is a Kmenu?
<James147> elijah: the application lanucher widget
<elijah> James147: You mean alt + f2?
<James147> elijah: no, the widget that acts like the windows start menu
<elijah> ahh
<James147> (but you can just launch kmenuedit with alt+f2 to bypass the widget)
<elijah> k, so I am in menu editor
<James147> elijah: find the program you want and click it then go to the advanced tab
<James147> elijah: after you may need to enable KMenuEdit in the inputactions page of system settings (I think its under keyboard & mouse on kde 4.4.x)
<elijah> James147: Ok, it worked without that last step. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> Tervist
<ubuntu_> ??
<elijah> I closed the information pane/column, how do I re-enable it?
<elijah> nevermind, found it
<elijah> so many options :D
<dan_l> Ok.  Well.  I'm hosed.
<dan_l> heh
<BluesKaj> dan_l, you must have a HW prob or the disks aren't burning correctly for some reason
<pupusera3f480> bonjour
<elijah> Will it hurt if I install Nautilus in Kubuntu? (for Dropbox dependencies?)
<BluesKaj> elijah, nope , nautilus will work fine , but it'll bring a whole lot of gtk libs etc with it
<elijah> BluesKaj: gtk?
<elijah> gtk?
<BluesKaj> gnome
<elijah> BluesKaj: Yeah, I wonder what gtk means though?
<elijah> Okay, so if I want to use Dropbox on Kubuntu I have to install a bunch of Gnome dependencies too.
<BluesKaj> http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/en/?page=news
<BluesKaj> it will just bring them along with nautlilus automatically ...it won't hurt anything , just take up abit of space , elijah
<elijah> BluesKaj: K, thanks
<elijah> BluesKaj: So then, will nautilus conflict with dolphin in anyway?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> it's just another file manager , like konqueror and dolphin
<BluesKaj> I used to run konqueror in gnome :)
<elijah> But I would then need to use Nautilus to see the contextual menu for Dropbox, correct?
<dan_l> wierd
<BluesKaj> elijah, you'l have the option of putting dropbox in the system tray
<elijah> BluesKaj: k
<tdn> Sound is not working. It usually do. How to debug and fix this? I use Ludic.
<tdn> Lucid.
<tdn> Fixed it: alsamixer: for some reason PCM was set to 0.
<James147> elijah: I am sure there is a way to install it without the gtk dependencies
<elijah> James147: K
<James147> elijah: http://dreadknight666.com/2009/07/dropbox-in-kde-linux/  and this might also be of intrest: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Dropbox+ServiceMenu?content=124416
<NSsmiles> hey guys
<NSsmiles> my new printer works with linux...woohoo!!
<BluesKaj> elijah, I just remembered there is a dropbox for kde , kdropbox
<elijah> BluesKaj: Great, I see it now
<BluesKaj> elijah, jhope you didn't go too far , the regular dropbox is a pita to install
<elijah> I didn't do anything yet
<BluesKaj> cool , then just download dropbox from sourceforge , the deb version will do an auto install if you choose "install with"
<BluesKaj> err "open with"
<elijah> BluesKaj: This is what I am trying to do --> http://kdropbox.deuteros.es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=53
<elijah> Although the wget is giving me a 404
<BluesKaj> elijah, ok I was mistaken this is the site I used ,http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Kdropbox-56036.shtml
<BluesKaj> easier than the wget
<elijah> I got it, but where does wget save files?
<BluesKaj> wget usually in /home/user
<elijah> BluesKaj: not there
<cykeo666> could ne one help out a newbie kubuntu user install a instant messanger?
<James147> cykeo666: why install one? kopete should already by installed and it supports many protocals
<cykeo666> well how do i use it with my aim account
<James147> cykeo666: in kopete: Settings > Configure > Accounts > Add acount > select 'AIM' > Next > i hope you can figure out the rest :)
<cykeo666> yes i can ty for the point in the right direction
<cykeo666> hooray no more windows vista!!!
<BluesKaj> elijah, it's there ,just click on the "download", http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Kdropbox-56036.shtml
<v3nd3tta``> who does host FloodBot and where to get that Service? i Never saw him in other chan's
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cykeo666_> can any1 explain in a newbie way how to install tgz files?
<James147_> cykeo666_: its an archive file (like zip) it highly depends on what you are trying to install as to what you do with it
<cykeo666_> right
<BluesKaj> cykeo666_, an all in one extractor app called unp works well just do ' unp /pathtofilename to extract the contents in /home/user , which is usually the default destination if you download from the net
<James147_> cykeo666_: what are you trying to install anyway?
<cykeo666_> wine for one
<James147_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cykeo666_> yeh i know its a emu of windows and i want to use utorrent.
<cykeo666_> instead of ktorrent cuz im not getting the 1Mb/s+ i usually get.
<James147_> cykeo666_: readying the info on that link tells you how to install it
<cykeo666_> ahhhhhhhhh
<DiegoGrez> Does anyone know where is the code of ubuntulo1 or who should I contact to get it?
<James147_> cykeo666_: also, you probally been to configure ktorrent properly and you should be able to get the same speeds
<cykeo666_> ive set the setting just like on utorrent n its still goting at 300-500Kb/s
<vbgunz> what is the command to check all of the options already on a disk? im sorry I forgot, hdparm -I is not what I need. its something that list my journal options etc
<cykeo666_> ahhh ha! ktorrent didnt have the uPNP pulgin enabled all good now
<cykeo666_> now to figure out how to install vlc player
<vbgunz> I assume cat /proc/mounts would probably suffice atm
 * James147_ prefures kaffeine to vlc :)
<BluesKaj> vlc is kind of arcane ...it's hard to figure out how things work altho it plays almost anything
<cykeo666_> i know vlc like a crack whore knows how to suck dick
<cykeo666_> lawl
<James147> cykeo666_: btw, to install vlc search for it in kpackagekit  or run: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vlc"
<kusanagi> o.o
<BluesKaj> cykeo666_, we don't need lewd comments in here , I know it's tempting to become "explicit" in some ways ,but the COC should be followed.
<BluesKaj> !COC | cykeo666_
<ubottu> cykeo666_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<cykeo666_> the coc should be fallowed n ppl shouldnt be so stuck up bout a freaking joke
<cykeo666_> freedom of speach really has been burned n pissed on hasnt it.
<georg> do you know how to disable the window group feature?
<elijah> What is keyboard shortcut for "show desktop"?
<elijah> georg: Sort of
<georg> where do i find that?
<elijah> Right click on a window in the panel and "do not allow this program to be grouped"
<elijah> The bottom panel, specifically
<James147> georg: its an option in oxygens configuration in system settings
<georg> is there a way to disable it globaly
<xee> Hi everyone, recently I was trying to fix a problem and I did a downgrade to latest official KDE(from KDE 4.5.1) then upgraded again to KDE 4.5.1, previously pidgin notifications used to appear through KDE but now they appear on their own in a different location... any idea how to fix that or where to look??
<James147> georg: ignor that last one ^^ miss read what you want :)
<James147> georg: you should be able to disable it in the task manager settings
<georg> thats task grouping
<georg> i am searching for window grouping
<georg> if I open terminal two time there are tabs in at window level
<James147> georg: :) o then see my first statement :)
<James147> (on kde 4.5 its at System Settings > Workspace Appearence > Window Decoration > Configure Decoration)
<georg> whoo whoo many thanks
<James147> elijah: there isnt one here :S but it can be set in kwins shortcuts (on the Global Keyboard Shortcuts section fo system settings)
<georg> do you know if there is a way to get desktop effects running with fglrx smoothly (exept replacing the card with a nvidia card)?
<elijah> Does Kubuntu have a command for a "new folder"?
<georg> elijah: mkdir :)
<elijah> georg: Haha! You booger
<elijah> georg: What I mean! Is does Dolphin have a "new folder" command!?
<v3nd3tta``> you mean per gui or per commandline?
<James147> elijah: what do you mean by command? dolphin can create new folders...  or you can do it via commandline with mkdir
<elijah> James147: I mean, while in Dolphin, I want to hit ctrl + N and have a new folder appear.
<James147> elijah: F10 if i remember right
<elijah> James147: That worked! Thanks!
<James147> elijah: or settings > configure shorcuts to change it :)
<elijah> It was odd that when I go to the menu, the shortcut was not next to the name.
<xee> I guess this qualifies for a papercut
<James147> elijah: heh, not sure why it isnt :)
<elijah> James147: That is great! They even made it so you can make alternate shortcuts! Sweet!
<James147> elijah: yup, most kde programs you can alter the shortcuts :)
<elijah> James147: Yeah, I would call it not being in the menu a bug.
<elijah> Is it easy to submit bugs to KDE?
<James147> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<georg> have a nice evening.
<georg> byw
<elijah> James147: That is pretty slick!
<romano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<elijah> James147: Submitted my first bug!
<James147> :)
<MuzerNtbk> I have the netbook remix. In Openoffice, when I tried to access help it told me I needed a package. So I installed openoffice.org-help-en-gb, but it's still asking for me to supply it.
<MuzerNtbk> ah, I had to change my language to en-GB (it wasn't for some reason) in OO.o.
<MuzerNtbk> it's working now, thanks anyway for your time
<BajK> how do I prevent plasma netbook's panel to automatically hide?
<James147> BajK: click the cachew (the thig in the corner of the screen, probally on the opposite side to the panel) and option should apear above/below the panel to enable/disable auto hide (at least on kde 4.5)
<BajK> James147: that's what I have read, that it is now possible in KDE 4.5 but I didnt find it. mom, starting KDE 4.5.1
<BajK> James147: if I click on the cashew, there opens a strip with "add mini programs", "add applications", "comnfigure search&run", "lock page" and the rest i cannot read because of the small screen width
<James147> BajK: right click on the panel > unlock panel then try agaiun :)
<BajK> James147: aaah
<BajK> thanks :)
<BajK> works the same way as in plasma desktop but I wasnt used to that^^
<BajK> Wow, at trying KDE's plasma-netbook shell I relly wanna get a tablet pc :) I love it
<James147> :D
<BajK> James147: it's simple and easy, one application at a time but not as shitty as on apples ipad :)
<James147> BajK: one? I have loads running when i use it :)
<BajK> James147: of course (: but I love that fullscreen application thingie
<BajK> and application switching is quick'n'easy
<James147> BajK: :) they arnt really full screened... just boarderless when maximised
<BajK> ;) i know and you can restore them if you like
<BajK> if I had an real good on screen keyboard that automatically pops up when a text field gets focus, it'd be perfectly suited for tabled pcs
<BajK> (or is there?)
<James147> BajK: and to switch you have alt+tab as we as clicking on the window widget thing
<BajK> yes :)
<James147> BajK: there is a keyboard widget
<BajK> and I love those plasma "pages", it's not as cluttered or complicated as I consider the activities but still good
<James147> dosnt auto popup, but its better then nothing :)
<James147> BajK: those "pages" are activities :)
<BajK> ah nice
<BajK> yes, but better "Packaged" :P
<James147> its the first place activites are areally used in an intresting way
<BajK> aaah, now i have set the keyboard widget to the already predefined "Tablet" option. Now the buttons are big as hell and no unneccessary ones, and switching between numbers and stuff :)
<BajK> unfortunately, no question mark there
<BajK> on the main page
<James147> BajK: there is with shift
<BajK> ah
<BajK> it'd be nice if I could add that keyboard widget to system tray rather than having an additional widgfet next to it which looks kinda weird
<BajK> seems to havent been reported
<BajK> James147: can I also make the dfesktop containment scroll on plasma-desktop? I noticed that the "page one" containment (desktop) scrolls when I have more widgets than there is room for
 * James147 loves how powerful kde (and linux in general) can be once configued the right way :)
<BajK> James147: I do love how flexible that plasma stuff is. Activities can be "reused" as pages for organizing widgets on small screens, and stuff. Amarok does use plasma as well
<James147> BajK: you can... the default desktop cannot, but if you have the plasma-netbook installed you can change the default desktop to the newpapaer activity to get the same behavious
<BajK> how to remove or add new pages?
<BajK> the bar on the bottom is too wide
<BajK> to see all options
<BajK> virtualbox only features 800x600
<BajK> ah ok context menu featrures those as well
<BajK> James147: ah yes, the newspaper activity features that
<James147> .. should be one of the options when you click the caschew... execpt its missing on the search and launch page
<James147> and virtualbox should beablet o get higher res then that :)
<BajK> hm, locking widgets should be an option on the "desktop" as well
<BajK> not only on the control pane
<BajK> context menu but well its in the cashwe
<BajK> maybe they're planning   a plasma-tablet :P
<James147> :) no, plasma-netbook should cover tables as well
<BajK> so the only thing that is really annoying and making it useless for tablets is the missing "good" keyboard
<James147> BajK: thats just one widget that needs to be improved :)
<James147> BajK: ahh, the keyboard widget screwed up my actual keyboard :S
<BajK> :D
<BajK> What I'd like to have concerning the keyboard widget: Have it automatically appear when an input field gets focus, keep focus on input field when triggering the keyboard widget (the search bar on the search and run panel loses focus when triggering the keyboard), make the keyboard be put into the system tray (and overhaul its icon!!!) and make the keyboard be able to float on screen rather than being sticked to the panel all the time
<BajK> , as it often covers input fields that are naturally at the top of the screen
<James147> BajK: there was also a keyboard program that ran in the systray... cant recal its name though
<BajK> Yeah there was/is
<BajK> kvkbd
<James147> ^^ add to that list "do not change the keyboard alyout when started"...
<BajK> But I don't like that there are applications AND widgets serving the same purpose. Plasma widgets are so much more customizable and flexible than "tray applications" are
<BajK> and it's kinda annoying that also confirmation windows such as "Are you sure to save changes" are automatically maximized
<BajK> also that search in kickoff menu and that search and run page is sometimes quite annoying. Type "kp" it finds nothing, type "kpa" it finds kpatience
<James147> BajK: I think the program was created for kde3... and  just stuck around :) the widget is ment to replace it as far as I know
<BajK> I'd like to see kmix and klipper being removed by widgets as well
<BajK> especially kmix
<James147> BajK: yeah, I have starting manually applying window settings to each that should to stop them :)
<BajK> :D:D
<BajK> aren't they a different "class" of window, like "dialog" or so?
<James147> ... there is, although I was doing to it various other windows as well :)
<BajK> ah kay
<James147> and mostly made a mess of it :)_
<BajK> I like kwin's customizability :D for example that you can put ANY window you like always on front or maximize it (espeically wine's virtual desktop)
<BajK> And since KDE 4.4's window snap features I am really glad to have two monitors
<BajK> and that menu widget is also nice, so you don't waste unneccessary space with menubars
<James147> BajK: what version of kde are you using?
<BajK> KDE 4.5.1
<James147> :)
<BajK> on Kubuntu 10.04 and now messing around in virtualbox with 10.10. There you can switch between the netbook and desktop shell on the fly
<BajK> without even having to restart or so
<James147> BajK: you can do taht on lucid, you just need to install plasma-netbook
<James147> (maverick just comes with both rather then one by default)
<BajK> ah, in 10.10 it is bundled automatically :)
<BajK> yes^^
<BajK> unfortunately i didn't encounter an option in setup to choose which i'd like to have
<BajK> I hate those stupid netbook or tabled operating systems with so few features, so plasma-netbook is an excellent compromise
<James147> BajK: its ment to try to auto detect and let the user chane it after if they dont like it
<BajK> how should it auto-detect? if the user's screen size is low and hardware slow?^^
<BajK> i really like 10.10's installer, it starts to install right after you set partitions, and then asks for timezone, username etc
<James147> BajK: not entirly sure, but my guess is screen res is one thing they check :)
<BajK> (but partition manager is still slow as hell)
<BajK> It took me about 20 minutes on my mother's pc (Pentium 4 2,8 GHz, 1GB ram) to set /boot, swap, / and /home
<BajK> and another 20 minutes before that removing all windows partitions
<BajK> and then the installer crashed :D
<James147> :S shouldnt be taht slow
<BajK> it took 2 minutes after clicking on OK till it was finished with "loading partition table" and "upadting" and bla
<James147> i am gona need to relog, cant seem to change my keyboard back to the way it was :(
<BajK> really really reaaaally nice. Playing freecell on plasma-netbook. Having the menu widget, disabled status bar (as it just displays wheter you can win the game and how many cards you moved) and removing symbol bar as those features are available from the menu as well, it is really nice
<James147> thats better :)
<BajK> I hope in Kubuntu 10.10 that menu widget is placed in the panel automaically
<James147> BajK: for netbook it will be i think
<BajK> man, i was almost winning and then kpat hung
<BajK> ^^
<BajK> eh, how do I log out? :D
<Daijoubu> Hello :) how can i setup pppoe connection in KDE? I used the pppoeconf in terminal to get my internets working, is there a betetr way? When i create a DSL connection in network settings and chose auto connect nothing happens
<James147> BajK: alt+f2: logout :)  there is also the logout widget on the panel (or should be)
<BajK> no other way?
<elijah> In dolphin, is there a way to show the address/location bar PLUS the click-able breadcrumb trail? All I can see is one OR the other.
<James147> BajK: what other way do you want?
<BajK> a button just on the search and run page
<BajK> another widget in the panel, it's almost full^^
<BajK> ah oh, right click on desktop
<James147> elijah: you mean display them one on top of the other?
<elijah> James147: Yes
<BajK> hm, the Unlock Widgets button in Systemtray settings does not work, seems a bug related to the fact, there is no "desktop" but that other activity
<James147> elijah: not as far as I know...
<Daijoubu> any help o-o?
<James147> elijah: why it a problem?
<James147> ^^ i tend to find it quick and easy to switch between them :)
<elijah> James147: It would be ideal
<James147> Daijoubu: I would but I dont know much about pppoe connection :) and appeantly noone else that is currently watching seem to either
<Daijoubu> James147: how do ge the DSL conenction to activate? o-o
<Daijoubu> *do you get
<Daijoubu> oh gosh i can't type :)
<James147> Daijoubu: I use ADSL and my router handles the conection to the outside world :)
<Daijoubu> i configured a DSL connection but how do you trigger it?
<BajK> Why are there THREE different things to lock?
<BajK> I can lock pages, panels and widgets
<James147> elijah: it wasnt designed that way as it takes up allot more space, and since you can click on it to change it to the editable mode and press the tick or <esc> to change it back it just seems a wate
<James147> BajK: ... yeah, that does seem abit much
<BajK> in order to change the widgets in systemtray, I had to rightclick the panel and then choose Unlock widgets
<BajK> Unlocking "page" does not work which appears when rightclicking the "desktop"
<elijah> James147: Thanks for clarifying, I can live with that trick!
<James147> elijah:  :)
<BajK> I already submitted a bugreport
<BajK> 5 new bug reports concerning plasma-netbook..^^
<James147> BajK: heh
<BajK> and that (Un)lock widgets or panels result in the same, the widgets get unlock, and they both are doing the same and working the same
<BajK> But that page thing is still weird
<James147> BajK: can you pm me the links? :)
<James147> BajK: also you might want to consider joining #plasma
 * James147 is begning to see the benifit of teh new window tiling in 4.5... shame it still dosnt work for dualscreens in a suable way :(
<BajK> any recommondations for a tablet than can run kde plasma netbook? :P
<BajK> how do i disable window dragging in an empty area of a window?
<James147> BajK: system settings > workspace appearance > Window decoration > configure window decoration... somewher e in there if i remember correctly
 * James147 really needs to find something better to do then memorise all the settings locations :)
<BajK> hm  i dont find it, there is in window behavior at tab "moving" but theres nothing about that, just "display content while dragging" etc
#kubuntu 2011-08-29
<_deXter_> Wow, 11.04 sure is buggy as hell
<SubCool> :(
<_deXter_> I'm doing a re-install and the installer crashes
<_deXter_> First it picks up the wrong drive - my *external* drive
<SubCool> haha
<_deXter_> thank God I actually read before clicking next next next
<SubCool> i've noticed i have to detach things even with a  bios setup
<_deXter_> yeah, I learnt it the hard way; hence the reinsatll
<_deXter_> I had a backup drive attached the first time around.. and my internal drive got assigned to sdc
<SubCool> lol-
<_deXter_> and because of that my external wouldn't mount anymore -.-
<Snowhog> SubCool: In a console type: sudo apt-get install -f
<Snowhog> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Snowhog> sudo apt-get update
<Snowhog> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snowhog> SubCool: Repeat until no errors
<SubCool> cool- thanks.. ill try it
<SubCool> _deXter_, i ran into that on two of my backup drives, but that was years ago with mandriva
<_deXter_> oh?
<SubCool> i still have to decrypt one of them. lol
<SubCool> sucks
<_deXter_> damn, the installer crashed again
<_deXter_> What's up with this stupid thing
<SubCool> Snowhog, giving it s first go- :)
<SubCool> needs a breather
<SubCool> kinda like i shouldj ust not have a working copy of ubuntu on flash drive.. for some reason.
<_deXter_> ..and again
<_deXter_> "sock_file=/home/ubuntu/.kde/socket-ubuntu/kdeinit4__0"
<SubCool> Snowhog, getting no where
<Fushigidane> I'm looking for help setting up Quessal
<bazhang> #quassel perhaps Fushigidane
<Fushigidane> thank you
<Fushigidane> Nobody in Quassel is replying
<kai_> 有人么
<bazhang> !cn | kai_
<ubottu> kai_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sanrom> hola, en español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sanrom> muchas gracias!
<Unit193> Su bienvenida
<Daskreech> Hullo eh Canadian ?
<sanrom> hola, hice una actualización y ahora me quedaron varios kerneles instalados y ahora tengo programas que no funcionan, hay alguna forma de hacer una recuperación del sistema?
<sanrom> o tengo mucho wingubs en la cabeza aún?
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daskreech> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. Been a while.
<LINKSWORD2> ... D'oh! NickServ, don't kick me!
<LINKSWORD2> Blasted connection....
<Daskreech> HI LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> I'm looking for a program like Synthesia that's compatible with Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> My decrepit machine can't tolerate WINE.
<Duolos> I see a LOT of "Missing Plug-In" errors all over the web (using Chrome).  Any idea how I can figure out what plugins are actually missing?
<lethu> hello, I would like to run kmail directly into systray without showing its window, is there a way I can achieve this?
<lethu> I have tried "dcop" but apparently it doesn't work under kde 4
<sebo28> #pardus
<simion314> hi all
<simion314> i got no sound in Amarok
<simion314> youtube works so it might be some silly configuratyion i have to do
<szal> do you have no sound or does it not play at all?
<simion314> szal: the progress bar shows thast is playing
<szal> then open KMix (speaker icon in tray -> Mixer), switch to Playback streams while Amarok is playing & see what device it outputs to (right-click -> Move to change device)
<simion314> szal: i made it now to work, i put one of my cards to Off, but i am not sure if this breaked my microphone
<simion314> the thing is that in SystemSettings i have listed 2 audio devices, i think one is from my video card, it suports hdmi o but i am not sure, i know i spent a lot of time making my microphone work in skype
<simion314> not sure why turning off something helped
<simion314> what should i read to u8nderstend what is happening?
<szal> you should stop ranting, turn that device back on & do as I told you ;)
<simion314> szal: i am not ranting,sorry if i seem to, i want to understend what you tell me realy does, so i do not break anything else
<szal> it'll tell Pulseaudio to route audio from Amarok to the device you set there (same analogously for every other audio stream if you set it; you can also set the volume for each audio stream separately that way)
<simion314> szal: thx, i fixed it
<byneo> selam türk varmı
<Unit193> !tr | byneo
<ubottu> byneo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<giulia> hello. I have downloaded Thunderbird from Mozilla's site. I wish to put it in the apps menu. But i found no where where to do it. Any idea ? Thank you
<Axlin> giulia: It's easier to install Thunderbird through KPackagekit, which can be found in the app menu by searching. If you prefer the most up-to-date version, you can add the repository by entering "sudo add-apt repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable" without quotes in Konsole.
<giulia> thank you :)
<giulia> Axlin > but I've just have downloaded my Thunderbird, will it be possible to add it to my apps without adding a deposit package ?
<giulia> Axlin > At least, I learn something truly new ;)
<Axlin> It's much easier to just install it through the package manager. Otherwise you have to unpack the .tar.gz archive and run "thunderbird-bin" from it
<Axlin> You could create a symlink for thunderbird-bin to /usr/bin, and then add it manually to your apps menu. This works fine, but the benefit of using the package manager (apart from ease) is that the package manager keeps it constantly up-to-date
<giulia> I already ran it, and it was a piece of cake to tell you the truth
<giulia> but to add the link in the app menu, well, it's truly something else
<giulia> (nearly worse than making a law change honestly)
<Axlin> Yeah. I'm actually firing up my laptop right now (which runs Kubuntu) so I can take a look at this myself.
<giulia> firing up ? What do you mean ? (English is not my mother tongue)
<Axlin> Oh, sorry. I'm turning it on :-)
<giulia> ok, a new expression in my vocabulary bag ;)
<Axlin> Haha yeah, we Americans have some interesting phrases :)
<giulia> ;)
<giulia> but still, learning foreign languages has been very useful
<giulia> especially when you have to fight to make a law change in your own country
<giulia> :/
<Axlin> Must be complicated if you have to know a foreign language for it o.o
<giulia> actually, I speak 4 languages
<giulia> but as studies in peer-reviewed journals are in English, so yeah, I have to know at least one foreign language
<giulia> :)
<giulia> (don't worry, mom was and is sometimes still freaked out about this law change)
<Axlin> Oh I see. I wish I was skilled enough to speak 4 languages, heh
<giulia> you can
<Axlin> Okay, this should do it. If you move the thunderbird folder where you want it (like ~/.thunderbird), then "cd" into that directory in Konsole, then enter: ln -s thunderbird-bin /usr/bin
<giulia> ok
<Axlin> Then right-click the Kickoff icon (the apps menu) and choose "edit applications". Then I would select the "Internet" category, or whichever category you prefer Thunderbird to be in
<Axlin> Then you click the "New Item" button, and name it "Thunderbird". Select the new item, and give it whatever description and comment you want, and for command, enter: thunderbird-bin
<Axlin> That should do it
<Axlin> Don't forget to click Save
<Axlin> Oh, shoot, I'm sorry. You actually want to do this with the "thunderbird" item in the thunderbird folder, not thunderbird-bin.
<Integral-solver> hello, I am bash user of Linux from several years. Do you have any experience with UNIX? Is it a big difference in using it in comparison with Linux? Will I manage to use it easily?
<Tm_T> Integral-solver: sure, and documentation helps when needed. I'm bit wondering why you ask about unix here though
<Torch> Integral-solver: depends on the flavour of unix and the shell used.
<Torch> Integral-solver: a default install of, say, solaris feels a lot less polished when on a shell than kubuntu would
<Integral-solver> OK, thank you. You are right Tm_T.It would be better idea to ask on some #unix channel ;-)
<hallman> Anyone know why xorg sucks up 25-100% of my cpu? Seems to be a common problem, yet the many suggested solutions doesn't seem to work for me.
<david1234567890> hi
<david1234567890> i was thinking to reinstall my kubuntu
<david1234567890> but idk where is the installed updates so i make a backup from it
<david1234567890> the package files
<bulldog98> david1234567890: /var/cache/apt/archive/
<david1234567890> even the nvidia driver is there?
<david1234567890> the one i downloaded
<david1234567890> from the Additional Drivers
<david1234567890> bulldog98: thanks a lot for the info
<bulldog98> david1234567890: just copy that files into your new install and do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, it won’t download the files :)
<david1234567890> well thanks thats cool :)
<david1234567890> have a good day :) thanks a lot i go make the backup :) take care
<ionite> james147: hey
<James147> ionite: hey
<ionite> James147: i fixed the external hdd problem.
<ionite> James147: btw, do u know how do i install barry for black berry phones?
<James147> what was wrong with it?
<James147> nop
<ionite> does anyone knows how to install barry for black berry phones?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ionite> does anyone knows how to install barry for black berry phones?
<ionite> James147: are u there?
<James147> yes
<ionite> James147: can u help me with this? http://www.netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/cvs.php
<ionite> James147: what does ./configure means?
<david1234567890> hi i am back
<ionite> david1234567890: welcome back
<david1234567890> look idk why but when i try to put the cd in it wont load
<david1234567890> ty
<david1234567890> like it will do a lot of stuffs but the installer wizard wont load
<James147> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=barry&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all  ^^ ionite: are you sure you dont just want to install one of them?
<James147> david1234567890: installer wizard?
<ionite> James147: seems alot easier. but which one should i choose?
<david1234567890> when u put the cd then it starts to boot right
<James147> ionite: i would go for "sudo apt-get install barrybackup-gui
<James147> david1234567890: cd for what?
<ionite> James147: gd idea
<david1234567890> then it must show u a wizard that u select the drive
<david1234567890> kubuntu
<ionite> James147: what's the command to uninstall ?
<James147> ionite: sudo apt-get remove | purge <package.   remove removes the packages, purge also removes the configs
<david1234567890> well my problem is that the installer stops loading
<david1234567890> like it loads then stops
<david1234567890> do i have to format the drive of my Kubuntu?
<James147> david1234567890: are you trying to do a wubi install (install from within widnows) or install it to a partition?
<ionite> James147: barry is installed. but i wanna install the software that manages blackberry phones.
<david1234567890> install it to a partition
<david1234567890> i did it before it worked gr8
<James147> david1234567890: have you done a cd check on the iso (should be one of the option when it first loads?)
<James147> david1234567890: also an md5sum check on the iso
<david1234567890> well i did it all my iso and cd are fine
<david1234567890> but idk if i can install over my curent kubuntu
<James147> david1234567890: you should beable to boot the cd no matter what your current disks have on :p
<david1234567890> ah ok
<James147> david1234567890: when does it get stuck?
<david1234567890> when i click to install then it start to load but it stops after a min
<ionite> James147: barry is installed. but i wanna install the software that manages blackberry phones.
<OerHeks> why does my Keyring question show up áfter 2 minutes, when i am allready using a password protected site ?
<James147> ionite: everything I can find points to those packages... dont use blackberrys so i cannot really help any more
<James147> david1234567890: what hapens if you click "try"?
<david1234567890> see after the cd boots
<david1234567890> there is some options then i click install then after a min of loading it stops but
<James147> OerHeks: possibally you have set that site to auto login? and kwallet is responding to something else?
<david1234567890> i tryed the opening the "try"
<david1234567890> i didn't open
<david1234567890> and
<david1234567890> it gave me a lot of lines
<david1234567890> error idk
<James147> david1234567890: what version of kubuntu?
<david1234567890> can it be from a failing southbridge chip
<david1234567890> Kubuntu 11.04
<OerHeks> James147, not to wireless or a share or something else, just xchat and dropbox and chromium
<James147> david1234567890: do any other versions work?
<Gargoyle1976> Can someone please tell me what the dbus-daemon is?
<david1234567890> idk it's my first ver
<James147> Gargoyle1976: it handels interprocess comunication
<James147> (so one application can talk to another)
<Gargoyle1976> James147: ok...do you know why it would be dominating the cpu?
<James147> bug?
<Gargoyle1976> James147: Maybe
<James147> Gargoyle1976: does it happen all the time? or just sometimes? or just this once?
<James147> david1234567890: not sure what to do... I would try some other versions of kubuntu to see if they work ^^
<Gargoyle1976> James147: I thought it was just once.  But it seems to be happening regularly now.  trying to pinpoint what is causing tho
<david1234567890> ok
<david1234567890> i try to format the drive hope works this time
<Gargoyle1976> James147: I just didn't know what it was
<James147> Gargoyle1976: it might be another process causing it ^^ though I dont know for sure
<david1234567890> take care gtg
<Gargoyle1976> James147: I will pay more attention and try to localize the issue.  Hope I can...
<Gargoyle1976> James147: Knowing what it does helps, however
<James147> Gargoyle1976: do you won the process or does someone else?
<James147> own
<Gargoyle1976> James147: I own it.  Desktop env
<Gargoyle1976> James147: Not root
<James147> Gargoyle1976: what happens if you create a new user? do they suffer from teh same problem
 * James147 notes that three is normally a system and user dbus sessions :)
<Gargoyle1976> James147: Hadn't thought of that...
<Gargoyle1976> James147: BRB
<Gargoyle1976> James147: Ok...back
<Gargoyle1976> James147: Can't really do that right now...too much work to do...I will test that when I can
<Gargoyle1976> James147: Thanks for your help tho
<giulia> hello. i have downloaded an icon theme. I unzipped it, but now, where do I have to put it ?
<systemclient> where is kde installes? I try to build okular and I need KDE's path
<BluesKaj> systemclient, ~/.kde
<systemclient> BluesKaj: would I install my manual build of okular into there?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: that is not an install patch
<systemclient> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/path/to/your/kde4/install/dir ..
<systemclient> this is the line bothering my
<systemclient> me
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, ok then tell him what it is instead of correcting me
<Mamarok> systemclient: if you build packages outside the usual distribution ones you should do that locally
<Mamarok> jut a minute
<systemclient> I found "/usr/bin/kde4", is that it?
<BluesKaj> usually the install path is /usr/bin , but not always
<Mamarok> systemclient: yes, but if you do a system installation there is normally no need to indicate that
<BluesKaj> haven't bothered to figure out why :)
<systemclient> Mamarok: I want to build the current dev version of okular
<systemclient> BluesKaj: "which okular" gives me /usr/bin …
<Mamarok> systemclient: yes, I understood that, but you should not do that in the system with unstable packages, do it locally in your $HOME
<James147> systemclient: the path you want is just "/usr"
<BluesKaj> dunno, systemclient  , must be a readme in the build folder , chgeck that
<systemclient> Mamarok: okay, that was my question basically. So I can do /opt or so?
<genii-around> If you're building custom software versions, the usual system place to put them is in somewhere like /usr/local/bin or so on
<Mamarok> or that, yes
<systemclient> genii-around: afaik opt is the safest place for custom stuff
<Mamarok> genii-around: you still need sudo rights for that, if you build in your home you don't, and its very easy to remove
<systemclient> Mamarok: I'll just use project/build then
<James147> ^^ though you sould put /usr/local (which is the default if you dont spicify _DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX)
 * James147 notes where ever you put it dont spiicify the bin directory, just the directroy bin is in
<systemclient> James147: good to know
<genii-around> I usually make in my home directory somewhere, test, then copy them to the /usr/local hierarchy and chown
<James147> systemclient: the general convention is /usr for anything built and packaged, /usr/local for anythign that is just goning to be installed directly (ie without packaging) and somewhere in your home if your just messing around :)
<systemclient> James147: and the very latter is what I am doing. thanks!
<yofel> systemclient: also, if you want to find out the install prefix of your running kde install use 'kde4-config --prefix'
<yofel> but /usr/local would be correct here
<systemclient> yofel: that command tells me usr, which makes sense
<James147> systemclient: just so you know, the seperation between /usr and /usr/local is that things in /usr are managed by a packagemanager and things in /usr/local are managed by the administrator  ^^ it makes it easier for the admin to remove things manually installed :)
<systemclient> James147: I know, that is why it makes sense that my distro put it in /usr and not /usr/local
<hallman> Anyone know why xorg sucks up 25-100% of my cpu? Seems to be a common problem, yet the many suggested solutions doesn't seem to work for me.
<hallman> I've also looked through the ubuntu wiki on X troubleshooting, HighCPU in particular.. I find it hard to believe that it's a client application. It's not software rasterizing. I've tried various drivers. Logs seem fine.
<sebo28> #pardus
<sebo28> #ubuntu-tr
<Daskreech> nice
<Daskreech> hallman: I would presume video card drivers working to show your display?
<krank> hi
<david1234567890> hi
<david1234567890> bulldog98 u still there?
<bulldog98> david1234567890: yeah
<david1234567890> look it wont let me copy the files
<david1234567890> how i copy the files
<david1234567890> to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<david1234567890> is there any command?
<bulldog98> cd FOLDERWEREYOURDEBSAREIN&&sudo cp *.deb /var/cache/apt/archive
<david1234567890> look is there any way to run the Dolphin in admin?
<genii-around> kdesudo dolphin
<david1234567890> ty
<david1234567890> thanks a lot for the info :)
<david1234567890> it workd i save the both commands :)
<david1234567890> take care bye
<riff> having trouble editing the grub menui can't seem to change the default os
<aniruddh> hi i finding trouble updating kubuntu from kpack could anyon tell me the konsole command to update to 11.04
<riff> how do i edit the grub menu file
<genii-around> riff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Initial%20Default
<genii-around> riff: To edit the /etc/default/grub as it shows there, use: kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub   or else command-line editor like sudo kate /etc/default/grub
<genii-around> sudo nano rather
 * genii-around needs more coffee
<riff> okay when i went to edit the file the first line is GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<riff> i changed the line to GRUB_DEFAULT=4 for the fifth os option but it ddin't seem to do anything am i missing something?
<genii-around> riff: You need to run sudo update-grub for it to build the new menu with proper settings after that
<riff> reboot see if this works thanks
<riff> genii-around thanks that worked
<mellhen> Is this the right place to ask about soundproblems in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> mellhen, ok tell us your issue
<mellhen> i would like to play a 24bit / 66kHz wav file.
<mellhen> *68kHz
<mellhen> *96kHz sry.
<mellhen> the problem is that it does not use 24bit.
<mellhen> http://pastebin.com/XsS8iPGf
<mellhen> the soundcard is a sb live! 24bit. iam using kubunt 11.04
<BluesKaj> mellhen, which player ?
<mellhen> mplayer.
<mellhen> i could try amarok or dragon. but i do not know how to get an output if it is using 16 or 24bit.
<well_laid_lawn> try aplay in a terminal
<mellhen> aplay: http://pastebin.com/PT7EvK1i
<mellhen> themes that my card does not provide s24le. strange
<mellhen> *themes = seems
<mellhen> not a native and dyslexic
<mellhen> well. is there a chance to use 32bit instead of 16bit as output? or better native 24bit.
<BluesKaj> mellhen, sorry , I don't know where to find to find asla settings for codecs ..I just use the pcm/spdif out to an audio receiver digital input.. whatever digital ratres are used from my experience seldom above 96khz , mostly it's 48khz from the readout on my audio receiver
<mellhen> i have no external dau.
<mellhen> i sry its DAC in english
<mellhen> digital analog converter
<BluesKaj> well. unless you are using powered monitor speakers then the bit depth is probly irrelavent above 16bit
<BluesKaj> in terms of sound quality
<BluesKaj> mel
<BluesKaj> mellhen, http://www.comx-computers.co.za/download/SBLIVE-24.php
<mellhen> i will use http://www.vincent-tac.de/de/produkte-nach-typ/vollverstaerker/sv-400.html and http://www.chario.it/panoramica.php?IDP=12&IDO=40 in about 4 month ;)
<mellhen> BluesKaj: sry i do not understand, what this links is for?
<mellhen> BluesKaj: its exactly my soundcard.
<BluesKaj> it says it passes /converts 24 bit. mellhen
<mellhen> mhh. i made a new test with mplayer. i forced it to use s24le and s32le. see results. http://pastebin.com/gxBDLyPS
<BluesKaj> mellhen, do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<HaDAk> i'm not sure how i managed to pull it off, but somehow i have widgets running off screen. they show up in the "running" list... i'd like them back. i don't have any other activities, and i was messing with the screen placement prior. any ideas?
<BarkingFish> HaDAk, Ỳou have widgets running outside your visible desktop area?
<HaDAk> it would appear that way.
<BarkingFish> I've done that before, all I did was increase the screen resolution to allow me to get to the widgets and move them into the area where I work, then drop the screen back to normal size
<HaDAk> i can't increase the screen past where it's already at >.>
<BarkingFish> The other option then is to kill off the running widgets
<HaDAk> is there a way to just...collect the widgets?
<HaDAk> idk how to kill em off.
<HaDAk> it's irritating, because my system tray is there. so, apps like pidgin and thunderbird that minimize to the tray are inaccessible
<BarkingFish> HaDAk, When you say they appear in the "running" list, which list do you mean?
<HaDAk> if i go to add widgets, choose categories, and click running
<bbeck> How do I make the kontact conflict resolution dialogs from coming up all the time?
<bbeck> How do I keep the kontact conflict resolution dialogs from coming up all the time?
<BarkingFish> HaDAk, The other option would be to decrease the size of the icons on your desktop, I would imagine your widgets will shrink too.
<BarkingFish> on second thoughts, don't try that, they don't follow.
<mellhen> BluesKaj: sry that i stoped answering you
<mellhen> BluesKaj: yes i have pulseaudio installed.
<mellhen> someone was writing to me in another irc-channel and i took him for you.
<BarkingFish> anyone know what the packages for Libreoffice writer's dictionaries are please? I'm looking for a dutch dictionary :)
<BluesKaj> mellhen, pulseaudio might be causing mplayer to crash
<mellhen> BluesKaj: i was talking in the pulseaudio channel. it seems that my sound cards driver is limited to s16le and s32le:
<mellhen> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/8Gfb3zWf
<BluesKaj> strange , mellhen , your cards native bit depth is 24
<mellhen> this is exactly what i thought..
<mellhen> BluesKaj: another indication for my thesis is: http://pastebin.com/gxBDLyPS
<mellhen> BluesKaj: i forced mplayer to use a specific format.. s24le does not wirk
<mellhen> *wirk = wirk
<mellhen> *wirk = work. i hate my keyboard ;)
<BluesKaj> mellhen, yes I tried 24bit with mplayer, but it played back at 16 bit , altho my card is 24bit capable too :(
<mellhen> try s32le
<BluesKaj> probly because I don't seem to have any 24bit wav files :)
<mellhen> maybe a bug of mplayer. bit aplay is not able to play it, too
<BluesKaj> mellhen, I have vlc as my default player for all media , since this pc is our home media server , it has to be easy for wife to use ..no command line stuff for her :)
<mellhen> BluesKaj: is there a way too see, what vlc uses 16, 24 or 32?
<BluesKaj> mellhen, there might be , it has extensive options , I just use the alsa audio output thru option in tools/preferences/audio
<BluesKaj> with spdif when available
<mellhen> BluesKaj: found it. What Kubuntu version are you using 10.04=
<mellhen> ?
<BluesKaj> 11.10 , but it works well even in theis alpha OS
<riff> having trouble with some packages
<riff> installed chocolate doom using synaptic package manager but can't find it in the program menus
<riff> what do i need to look at to see where the problem is?
<BluesKaj> riff, look in the kmenu apps games
<riff> it has tactics and stratagy inside that are two penguin games i was playing with
<BluesKaj> or alt+f2 , type chocolate doom
<riff> okay it runs but then a few seconds later it closes out
<apol_> are there official(-ish) packages for digikam 2.0?
<SubCool> ok, would someone with experience in Flash Failure like to help me?
<SubCool> I have uninstalled it, rebooted, reinstalled it.
<SubCool> flash-aid
<SubCool> etc..
<SubCool> there really are only two files that i would uninstall/reinstalled..
<SubCool> adobe flash plugin, and the flashplugin-nonfree
<medionpal> hi!
<medionpal> I have one kubuntu box 11.04 where the flasplayer works fine in firefox, another box with the same configuration does not play flash, even though I installed the flasplayer using kpackage!
<medionpal> what is the problem?
<AlexZion> 32 bit or 64 !?! just for curiosity ....
<medionpal> 64 bit
<medionpal> well. I don't understand why youtube videos don't play even though I have the flash installer installed through the kpackage kit
<medionpal> I tried installing from the adobe site, but then it says it is an "unknown partner"
<AlexZion> have you tried to use youtube in html 5 !?!
<medionpal> html 5
<medionpal> I just open firefox
<AlexZion> I mean , we need to understand first of all , where the problem is ....
<AlexZion> maybe it could be even a codec problem !?!
<AlexZion> do you get the problem with any flash content or just watching video ?
<medionpal> i only tried youtube...
<medionpal> but it works on another box
<medionpal> same setup
<medionpal> have to restart.. brb
<medionpal> installed the non free adobe flash thing through synaptic, still nothing
<medionpal> it works now
<medionpal> I deinstalled the flashplayer through synaptic and then I reinstalled it... and now it works... thanks guys
<SiegeLord> Any clue what might have happened here and how I can fix it? http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/7445/wtfad.jpg
<SiegeLord> I can unlock the panel and, e.g., try setting the panel screen edge (just clicking on it) and the whole thing snaps back to its normal location... but as soon as I log out and log back in, it returns to this
#kubuntu 2011-08-30
<ionite> why can't KDE detect my SD card?
<ionite> why can't KDE detect my SD card?
<ionite> why can't KDE detect my SD card?
<ionite> anyone here? can help me upgrade to 4.7?
<U238Willy> kde 4.7? sure... follow the instructions amarok has listed here for upgrading to 2.4 -> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu
<U238Willy> this will make things exciting (read possibly unstable)
<U238Willy> try the update/upgrade outside of the cli by using the kpackage(manager?) whatever it's called.
<U238Willy> sometimes apt-get will hold back items that the gui updater seems to set in motion.
<U238Willy> gotta go.. but have fun.
<ionite> anyone here? can help me upgrade to 4.7?
<chetan> need help
<chetan> anyone live
<chetan> hello
<ussher_> anybody know what the command line name of the "KDE Printer Manager" is?
<ussher_> trying to add a printer.
<chetan> uh finally som1 alve ithought every1 is bot
<ussher_> :)
<chetan> me nu to kubuntu
<chetan> actually linux
<ussher_> your in the right place then.
<chetan> i send couple of hi no 1 repond
<chetan> :|
<ussher_> ah, dunno.  got a question you needed help with?
<chetan> sound issue realtek HD
<chetan> alc89
<chetan> 889*
<chetan> reinstallation from scratch
<ussher_> purge it then apt-get install again mabye?
<chetan> realtek 889 HD reinstallation from scratch any 1
<chetan> ok
<chetan> uh commands please its been 3 days im using it :D
<ussher_> im not sure.  what package is it?
<chetan> some alsamixer stuff
<ussher_> sudo apt-get purge whatever-package-it-is
<ussher_> then sudo apt-get install the-package-you-want
<chetan> letme trry
<chetan> Reading package lists... Done
<chetan> Building dependency tree
<chetan> Reading state information... Done
<chetan> E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<ussher_> so sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<chetan> same  thing
<ussher_> apt is telling you that?
<chetan> ya
<chetan> realtek 889 HD reinstallation from scratch
<chetan> realtek 889 HD reinstallation from scratch  any 1
<ussher_> what about sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<chetan> chkin
<ussher_> or sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<chetan> for alsa base
<chetan> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<chetan> for utils also sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<chetan> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<chetan>   libsoundtouch0 libzbar0 libflite1 libfftw3-3 libcroco3 libgme0 freepats libwildmidi1 libcdaudio1 libmimic0
<chetan>   librsvg2-2 libmusicbrainz4c2a libcelt0-0 librtmp0 libofa0 libmms0
<chetan> ?
<chetan> realtek 889 HD reinstallation from scratch any 1
<ussher_> and if you type alsamixer now does it open?
<chetan> chetan@chetan-MS-7576:~$ sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<chetan> Reading package lists... Done
<chetan> Building dependency tree
<chetan> Reading state information... Done
<chetan> E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<FloodBotK1> chetan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chetan> realtek 889 HD reinstallation from scratch any 1
<chetan> need help on alsa
<chetan> any 1
<chetan> need help on alsa
<chetan> sound issue help any 1
<chetan> sound issue help any 1
<chetan> sound issue help any 1
<chetan> sound issue help any 1
<chetan> sound issue help any 1
<Guest86266> what issue?
<Guest86266> sound for skype?
<svaksha> chetan: its rude to PM people and request CTCP randomly. If you have a technical question ask in the channel
<chetan> sound issue need help
<bazhang> !sound | chetan have a read
<ubottu> chetan have a read: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chetan> actually i want to reinstall the sound drvers for ALC 889
<naftilos76> hi i cannot see the temperature of the CPU. I have the usual plasmoid on my desktop which shows mem, cpu, hd etc one under another. However the temperature does not give me any feedback. Can it be that the controller of the temperature is not supported?
<James147> naftilos76: is lm-sensors install ?
<naftilos76> James147: i have just installed it and i cannot see any difference in the plasmoid. I started the temp view but it is blank. When choosing properties of temp, i see no items in the list!
<naftilos76> is it a konsole tool?
<James147> naftilos76: did you readd the widget? (or logout and back in?)
<naftilos76> no , let me log out and back in....
<naftilos76> James147: hi again, i still see no sensors available for cpu temperature. Is restarting mypc going to help?
<James147> naftilos76: doupt it
<naftilos76> me too
<James147> as root run "sensors-detect"
<NSQ> hey guys, is there a bug in kubuntu 11.4 with the nvidia driver install? i cant install the driver, if i do so (with the restricted driver thing) kubuntu installs it, but it says, it's not under use after i restart
<NSQ> it worked fine with suse, using 1click install
<James147> NSQ: how did you install it?
<NSQ> James147: i used "additional drivers" (my kde is in german, but it should say something like that in english) from the application>system menu
<James147> NSQ: then it should be used after a reboot... try running "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<NSQ> James147: i did that too, then nothing works, it hangs up during boot, something like "couldnt load nvidia module"
<NSQ> James147: so i deleted xorg.conf, and i can boot again now
<NSQ> it's weird.
<James147> yeah ^^ you tried reinstalling the driver (sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current)
<NSQ> James147: going to try that, 1sec
<metin> hi there
<metin> anyone here
<ussher_> when im dragging a window around between 2 monitors and i hit the top edge i get double white lines around both screens and window wants to maximize.  If i hit just the left or the right the double white lines want to set the window size to half width.  What is this called?  and is there any way to adjust the size of the half width white lines?
<ussher_> as my left monitor is a different width than my right monitor.  It would be nice for left/right to be the full width of either monitor.
<NSQ> James147: okay, i tryed all that for another time, failed .. now i thought i install the nvidia driver from the website, without this thing
<NSQ> James147: now it tells me, now "kernel-source" is installed, but there is no kernel-source for my kernel, only a nvidia-kernel-source thing
<NSQ> james1479: and if i click install on this nvidia-kernel-source thing, it wants to install nvidia-current with it (which is not working) ..
<James147> NSQ: hmm, what graphics card do you have?
<NSQ> James147: nvidia geforce 425m
<NSQ> this is driving me crazy, it worked in suse, it worked in ubuntu 10.04 ... but not in kubuntu 11.4
<James147> NSQ: ^^ yeah, I found the mobile cards to sometimes just not work depending on the various versions of things :(
<James147> (that is the mobile nvida ones)
<James147> ^^ there any reason you cant use the open drivers?
<NSQ> gaming.
<NSQ> i have really bad fps with the open drivers :P
<NSQ> James147: and i have a clan war in like 6 hours, so i guess i need to install another distro if i cant fix it in time :(
<NSQ> i was like "yeah, switch to some debian related distro, because yast is shit", and now i end up with this :/
<NSQ> i guess im buying some cd's now and switching to fedora, but thank you for your help James147 <3
<James147> NSQ: you could try an older version of kubuntu
<NSQ> James147: is it possible that that bug only occurs in kubuntu? because i know some guys having no trouble installing nvidia drivers in ubuntu (one guy even has a geforce 425m)
<James147> NSQ: possibly... could just be related to the version of the packages in 11.04
<NSQ> why do i had to uninstall my fully working suse anyways :D .. bad idea
<lerit_> hi
<bittin> Somone wants a Mac LC?
<lagerimsi> hi - got a problem using kmail with mailinglist
<lagerimsi> it sends a message back and it's not in the sent or trash or spam
<lagerimsi> any ideas
<lagerimsi> updated to the newest kde in the ppa-reposizories
<lagerimsi> please help - every mail from the mailinglist is sent back (or anywhere else - don't know) and i can't get any mail from the list
<lagerimsi> went on #kontact -channel to discuss this preoblem sorry guys
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<OerHeks> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<Ddpbf> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Ddpbf
<BluesKaj> coffeee, coffee, coffee!
<OerHeks> i am so sorry, i only have espresso available..
<BluesKaj> too strong ..don't need to race, just a good pace is fine  :)
<BluesKaj> found something odd with my audio output ..if I choose stereo tracks option within vlc while it's playing a movie , it outputs an analog signal thru the line out , otherwise line out has no output at all
<BluesKaj> my soundcard is set for spdif / coax digital out and analog line out , but there's usually no sound output from the lineout . I've been trying to find a method have both digital and analog out simultaneously , but so far no luck withe exception of the vlc option which isn't available on all media
<ionite> what is the difference between LTS 10.4 and 11.04?
<BluesKaj> !LTS | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ionite> BluesKaj: which is more stable and less buggy?
<BluesKaj> ionite, do some research on ubuntu.com about LTS ...I'm sure you'll find what want to know
<ionite> BluesKaj: words can only mean one thing but in reality i need actual experience
<BluesKaj> words can mean many things , depends on who and what they say :)
<BluesKaj> !polls | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ionite> BluesKaj: ubuntu wont compare it's product :)
<lagerimsi> hi - back again - in #kontact they said - no support for this version :( - well try it again here
<lagerimsi> my storry: upgraded to kde4.7 on kubuntu 11.04 - but can't say if the thing i want to decribe here is a bug/feature or something else - nor can i say wheter there's the same problm with  the original kde in kubuntu 11.04 - that's because i haven't had a mailinglist subscribed to before
<lagerimsi> well
<lagerimsi> decribed to a mailinglist and got always the same problem: there's a script in every mail comming dfrom that list - kmail tells me it cannot run this script - but running or stopping it deletes the mail from the server and from the local storage
<lagerimsi> is it the mailing list i should not subscribe to? maybe it's also a feature of kmail i could just disable - but don't know how - answering to the mailinglist because of  an subscription header?
<lagerimsi> well guys  - would be great to hear from you - problem makes me sad
<OerHeks> lagerimsi, can you post this script, without confidentional info like pass or mail adres, on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<BluesKaj> lagerimsi, sorry, but I gave up on kmail ages ago, due to all the problems I had trying to get to work with my ISP's mail server , so I switched to webmail (gmail)  and have had few problems since.
<lagerimsi> well - as i said - the mails are gone :(  - so i cant post this script - used kmail for ages and always had no problem
<OerHeks> kmail cannot run the script, because it was a mail?
<OerHeks> sounds like a delete-script regarding your subsciption ..
<lagerimsi> well yes - but it doesnt make any difference whether i let it run or nor - the mail is gone
<lagerimsi> as i subribed to that
<lagerimsi> list
<lagerimsi> i recieved a message to confirm that subscription - is it a feature then that kmail sends out a message itself?
<lagerimsi> guess it shouldnt do anything the user has not enabled or at least - the user can disable somewhere
<lagerimsi> it's a mailinglist using mailman
<OerHeks> lagerimsi, hard to say if the script is malicious, or just misunderstood.
<lagerimsi> OerHeks > had the webinterface open - there was shortly one message i hadn't recieved before - now it's gone  - without using kmail - so this problem is provider-related i guess  - maybe they are filtering this list
<lagerimsi> freedom of speech here - *sigh*
<mohsen> hi there
<mohsen> hiiiiiiiiiiii
 * Graf_Westerholt ist verwirrt.
<mohsen> i'm new in here
 * Graf_Westerholt is confused.
<genii-around> Hi mohsen. If you have some question about your Kubuntu, this is the place to ask it.
<mohsen> tnx :)
<szal> Graf_Westerholt: yes, you are :P
<Graf_Westerholt> szal :D
<mohsen> what is the linux programing? can you explain me? it's about understanding OS or anything els?
<mohsen> :-/
<szal> define 'linux programming'
<mohsen> i can't define it exactly but i'm just hear about !
<genii-around> mohsen: Programming is usually done in a language of some kind. There are simple programs you can make which are called shell scripts that use what is built-in to linux at the command line. then there are other kinds of programming like with Python or Ruby which can run right away. Then there are programs you write which need to be compiled into something usable, for that the languages are usually C or C++
<genii-around> mohsen: You should probably look into shell scripting first.
<mohsen> tnx.so the shell scripting is a tool for write and compiling the programs in any lang?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I don't hear any sound when I play a movie with -ao pulse
<genii-around> mohsen: Not really.
<genii-around> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<g0th> In pavucontrol I set everything to duplex digital audio
<g0th> iec(something)?
<genii-around> mohsen: If you want to write more portable programs, probably to look at Python
<g0th> In the playback tab I can see the bar going up and down for the digital audio thing
<g0th> but no audio
<mohsen> genii-around : tnx alot
<genii-around> mohsen: You're welcome
<g0th> where can I specify where pulse should send its output?
<BluesKaj> g0th, in pavocontrol, there should be an option to send digital, usualy coax or toslink or even hdmi , analog is usally just line out
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> g0th, I don't have much experience with pulseaudio since I don't need it for my setup
<g0th> BluesKaj: hi, I remember you, I selected toslink (I think this is this iec thing)
<g0th> I had to switch back to pulse audio because pure alsa was unuseable
<g0th> but then all my settings were gone
<g0th> now I hear nothing
<g0th> anyway,  why do I see the bars under "playback" moving but I still hear no audio?
<BluesKaj> toslink is optical out . g0th...alsamixer srill needs to be setup ...pulseaudio needs alsa to serve the audio siganl
<BluesKaj> signal
<g0th> alsamixer is all ok
<g0th> mplayer -ao alsa works
<g0th> mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.3
<g0th> I need something similar for pulse
<BluesKaj> mplayer and pulseaudio don't do well together from my experience
<tsimpson> g0th: mplayer -ao pulse
<g0th> I just tried vlc with pulseaudio
<g0th> I still hear nothing
<BluesKaj> vlc audio needs to be setup , in tools/preferences/audio . then set options there that suit the card , dev=0 or whatever your anaolg or digital out is
<g0th> there is nothing like that for pulseaudio
<g0th> I just found out (again) that pulseaudio and/or kde is buggy
<g0th> I selected analog stereo, then I hear audio, then I selected digital stereo again and the sound is still there
<g0th> but if I reboot and login again it will not work
<g0th> hmm vlc works now too
<g0th> but I think this is because it is the backend of pulseaudio
<g0th> so somehow the change back to digital was not applied correctly and now pulse and vlc think it is still analog, even though the menu shows digital
<g0th> in fact now I can select almost anything it always works
<g0th> even things that clearly didnt work before
<g0th> e.g. I just deactivated audio and I still hear it ^'^
<BluesKaj> how and where did you "deactivate audio" ?
<g0th> in phonon, I selected profile "off" under audio hardware setup
<g0th> in vlc there was no change at all
<g0th> I still heard the audio perfectly fine
<g0th> it seems that the audio hardware setup doesnt choose the current card but it sets preferences for the cards
<g0th> if I went to internal audio and selected 5.1 surround I suddenly hear nothing again
<g0th> even if I switch to "audio adapter" (in phonon)
<g0th> until I select analog stereo again
<g0th> so it seems there is no way to select the hardware, I can just change preferences for different kinds of hardware, but where do I actually choose where the audio goes?
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's why I don't use pulse ...choose the hardware in phonon , without pulse audio you have more hw options in phonon , with pulseaudio the hw options are in pulseaudio paprefs and pavucontrol afaik
<g0th> yes
<g0th> I hate pulse
<BluesKaj> if pulse has the dev=? option then make sure it's the same in vlc, as I mentioned before
<JuJuBee> I am able to sync my ipod with my laptop using rhythmbox, but not with my desktop.  Any ideas?  Laptop running 10.10 and desktop running 11.04
<Peace-> more answer on #ubuntu for thythmobox
<Peace-> i guess
<JuJuBee> Just in case anybody was wondering, you need the libgpod-cil and libgpod-cil-dev installed to sync ipod with Rhythmbox.
<riff> what is a good virtual dvd drive package
<riff> ?
<genii-around> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<riff> okay typical mount point is?
<szal> there is none, make one up
<genii-around> riff: Traditionally /mnt  but you can also make one somewhere in /media like /media/myiso
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, working
<krise> Hello guys
<krise> here is the thing
<krise> I really like to use rekonq, but why the hell it freazes in every 10 min
<krise> im tired of hiting F5 6 times in every hour
<g0th> BluesKaj: pulse does not have the dev= option, pulse uses very strange names like "internal audio", "audio adapter", "hdmi digital" (even though there is no hdmi out ?!?), etc
<riff> okay so i give the command "sudo mount -o loop \home\riff\Downloads\BT%-GNOME-64.iso /media/myiso" but it returns with "no such directory"
<riff> what am i missing
<krise> Can anybody tell me how to fix that problem
<krise> my computer is almost new
<BluesKaj> g0th, your best bet is to go to the pulseaudio website for explanations of their terms
<g0th> riff: "\home\" ...
<g0th> riff: use "/"
<g0th> BluesKaj: I actually already tried that without much success
<g0th> I'll try again
<genii-around> riff: Did you already: sudo mkdir /media/myiso
<riff> nope
<riff> will do that
<g0th> IMHO the names are just stupid, no ordinary user has any chance to understand them
<genii-around> riff: Also you have mixed kinds of slashes there
<g0th> linux uses "/" not "\"
<szal> riff: also, we do NOT support BackTrack here
<riff> my Applogizes still a good lesson in mounting cd images
<BluesKaj> g0th, my setup so far seems to work well, gstreamer as the phonon backend , the vlc phonon plugin works for didgital signals but not analog , gstreamer does
<g0th> gstreamer is bloated
<g0th> anyway that is not the issue
<stabilte> hi
<g0th> the plugin doesnt change any of the behaviour I experienced
<BluesKaj> g0th, you don't know that til you try it ... not the issue heh , paint  yourself into a corner then without trying differnt options ...have fun
<g0th> I already tried all three plugins
<g0th> I already spent over 10 hours on this
<g0th> last time I solved it by just removing pulse, but now I am forced to use it
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...spent weeks and weeks on my issues ...no need for pulse here
<BluesKaj> anyway , back to tree trimming ...have too much on my plate today ...later
<g0th> kk
<riff> okay new return is "can't find /media/myiso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<szal> riff: what exactly did you type?
<riff> "sudo mount -o loop/home/riff/Downloads/BT5-GNOME-64.iso /media/myiso"
<riff> nm i found my mistake
<riff> thanks alot
<riff> in "/dev" there are tty# what are those?
<Daskreech> krise: on all sites?
<Daskreech> What rekonq are you using?
<krise> yes daskreech
<Daskreech> riff: those are terminals
<Daskreech> krise: I've found that the webkit version makes a good bit of difference with rekonq
<Daskreech> Which KDE are you using?
<krise> kubuntu 11.04
 * Daskreech nods. That's the version of Kubuntu :) Did you update KDE to 4.7.0 ?
<krise> ou sht yes, my bad
<krise> i dont know, i think 4,6
<riff> terminals are more or less other screens that are in comand line mode unless you iniaite x server correct?
<szal> krise: don't guess, look -> Help -> About KDE <- in any KDE application
<krise> 4.6.2
<shadeslayer> riff: kinda
<genii-around> krise: You can also just issue: rekonq -version
<shadeslayer> riff: the virtual terminals are still there on tty's 1-7
<shadeslayer> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<shadeslayer> riff: ^
<krise> rekonq
<krise> Version 0.7.0
<krise> brand new stuff
<riff> so if 1-7 are the virtual terminals then what are the other ttys listed?
<genii-around> riff: Some might be Konsole or Terminal you are running from in the desktop, others might be ssh logins, others are devices like serial ports
<riff> intresting
<riff> how do you fidn more places to search and get packages from in package manager?
<James147> genii-around: arnt konsole terminals in /dev/pts/
<James147> ^^ as are ssh sessions apperently :S
<James147> riff: generally you should stick to whats in the default repos (just adding extra repos to look for packages can leads to all sorts of headaces)... if there is something you know you need and isnt in them then look for a repo that contains it ^^ but you shouldnt really have unsuported repos enabled that you arnt using
<riff> okay so trying to get stuff from sourceforge like a cd emulator but when i download it comes in source code i get i need to complie it but what other steps are there to plug it in as a package?
<James147> riff: allot of stuff on sourceforge is in the repos, have you searched them first?
<James147> riff: if you fail to find it there normally a google search for <program> + ubuntu tends to find a package or at ealst an easy way to install it
<riff> well used the synaptic package manager made sure the sorceforge and google repo was checked but it didn't seem to come up with the stuff i wanted, is there a step i could be missing or a different way to do it?
<mime1111> hey ppl! in fvwm-crystal, wallpaper won't change... any idea?
<mime1111> thnx
<stefano> I just installed kubuntu but every time I change resolution to restart the initial resolution is, how can I fix this?
<mime1111> hey ppl! in fvwm-crystal, wallpaper won't change, clicking the build in menu... any idea?
<mime1111> stefano maybe in your nvidia or ati graphic manager
<stefano> i'm use Kde menager
<stefano> my graphic card is nvida
<stefano> nvidia
<mime1111> in konsole nvidia
<mime1111> well, wait
<mime1111> do u have nvi or ati?
<stefano> nvidia
<mime1111> if u use nvidia try nvidia-sttings in konsole
<mime1111> nvidia-settings
<mime1111> hey ppl! in fvwm-crystal, wallpaper won't change, clicking the build in menu... any idea?
<stefano> not install nvidia-settings
<stefano> :<
<James147> whats fvwm-crystal?
<BluesKaj> mime1111, change wallpaper by right clicking on the desktop , desktop settings , open a file with images or get new wallpapers
<mime1111> maybe it is a good option, u will use most of ur graphic card
<mime1111> a window manager
<James147> stefano: you can install the closed drivers by launching "Addition Drivers" from the menu (or alt+f2)
<mime1111> right click in crystal just opens term
<mime1111> :OOO)
<James147> mime1111: this isent really the channel for other window managers ^^
<mime1111> yes, in kde there is an option that selects your card, search it stefano
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> cya then
<mime1111> cya guuuy! freedom is here!
 * BluesKaj thought fvwm was a wallpaper
<BluesKaj> heh:)
<James147> BluesKaj: i am guessing its a window manager since he said 'in' and it ends in wm :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<James147> (and he said it was)
<BluesKaj> with semi transparent effects
<BluesKaj> yeah , he did much later , while i was searching for something else
<James147> BluesKaj: thats why i asked me :)
<dav> hi
<dav> i need little help
<James147> !help | dav
<ubottu> dav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dav> i can't play flash video on browser (flash plugin is installed)
<mauser1891> @dav   I remove plugin then install Chrome Browser
<dav> i use firefox
<James147> dav: try reinstalling flash: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer"
<Unit193> Did you also restart FF?
<James147> (and tehn restart firefox)  :)
<dav> James147, it works.! Thanks!
<jee_> hello
<BarkingFish> hello jee_ :) Anything we can help you with?
<jee_> Yes, i've two questions
<BarkingFish> ok, fire away and we'll try and sort them for you.
<jee_> firstly, I've got a 32 Go USB key and was surprised to hear that my father bought it very cheap in congo
<jee_> but when installing kubuntu, the computer detected the key as a 34,4 Go key and say it couldn't install kubuntu
<jee_> I don(t remember the message text
<BarkingFish> you have the ISO burned onto the key?
<James147> (or are you trying to install kubuntu on the key)?
<jee_> secondly I tried tu use it using kubuntu, the key is detectet as a 28,2 Go key and when trying to mount it says it's impossible
<jee_> it's a rexton USB key
<James147> jee_: ^^ that size sounds more likly :)
<jee_> no, kingston, sorry
<BarkingFish> jee_, the figures quoted when you buy usb storage are never exactly right.
<jee_> yes I know it
<BarkingFish> My 500GB external USB hard disk detect as 486.9GB
<James147> BarkingFish: they are always right :) just in the wrong scale
<jee_> yes it's because of the 1024 or 1000
<jee_> kibi or kilo
<James147> BarkingFish: the difference is binary vs decimal scale  (is 1024 vs 1000 when going up a size)
<BarkingFish> do you know what the file system of the USB stick is?  It's likely NTFS if it's that big, I don't think FAT can cope above 4GB
<jee_> I thing it was ntfs
<BarkingFish> let me check something :)
<BarkingFish> James147, do you know if kubuntu needs any particular file system tools installing to handle NTFS partitions?
<James147> BarkingFish: for reading I dont think so
<BarkingFish> hm
<jee_> using kparted it's a 32 Go USB key
<James147> though ""ntfs-config" wouldnt hurt :)
<BarkingFish> actually looking at kpackagekit, there's a couple which might be worth a try James147
<jee_> it say (in french but i'll try to traduce) that he can't find a table of partition
<James147> jee_: is it one like this: http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/2613064/art/kingston/go-datatraveler-400-32gb.html?srcid=867&key=Z0l8d0FrOraJdY90DzsDVHpKFS5YQoa5HekUMFFgYU54cBUjbOTaLYh2ADEGVSkbQnZfXQ==#pix-review
<James147> ?
<BarkingFish> jee_, - can you try installing a couple of files for me, they may be what you need.
<jee_> not exactly
<jee_> like this but seems so
<BarkingFish> can you try to install libntfs-3g79 , libntfs10 , ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs please?
<jee_> yes, what files
<BarkingFish> don't worry if it says you already have them, but if you don't, they may be of help.
<James147> BarkingFish: ntfs-config should pull them all
<BarkingFish> good point, they're all deps aren't they? :)
<James147> jee_: install "ntfs-config" rather then what BarkingFish said :)
<BarkingFish> jee_, scratch that.  Can you try sudo apt-get install ntfs-config ?
<jee_> are already installed
<James147> jee_: then it dosnt matter :) as long as you ahve tnfs-config
<jee_> ot ntfs-config
<jee_> wait
<jee_> nothing has changed
<jee_> I can read the 100 Go partition which has windows on my computer
<jee_> so I can read ntfs no?
<James147> jee_: http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/05/28/kingston-datatraveler-locker-usb-flash-drive-review/   ^^
<James147> jee_: if it is one of them you might be out of luck
 * James147 grumbles about encrypting flash drives through ahrdware
<BarkingFish> James147, would erasing and recreating the entire NTFS partition remove the encryption without screwing the key?
<James147> BarkingFish: pffft... i have no idea but it could just distroy the disk
<BarkingFish> yeah, that's the problem.
<James147> or do nothing at all
<jee_> it's this one http://www.customusbdisk.com/kingston-datatraveler-101-usb-flash-drive-p-595.html
<James147> I dont have any experiance with encrypted flash drives so i cannot say... (and I bet every implmentation is different and will act differently)
<BarkingFish> It's a choice between not being able to use the disk by borking it beyond logical recognition, or winding up with a disc on which nothing has altered and never will.
<jee_> so my usb is encrypted?
<BarkingFish> most possibly, jee_
<James147> jee_: ^^ if its the one you linked then maby not
<jee_> yes, it's this one but 32 Go
<James147> (though if it is then I have no clue why its not working)
<James147> jee_: does it work in windows? and if so dose it need a password (or extra drivers)?
<jee_> Yes it work on windows
<jee_> yes, finally, it should be a problem of drivers
<James147> jee_: is that a yes it needs a password?
<jee_> no
<jee_> It don't need any password
<jee_> so It isn't encrypted no?
<James147> jee_: douptful if it dosnt ask for a password before you can acces the files
<jee_> ok
<jee_> so the problem is surely a problem of drivers, it don't matter a lot
<jee_> but I've got another bigger problem
<jee_> my coputer has a nvidia GEFORCE GT540M
<James147> jee_: not sure about that... ^^ (have never seen any drivers for flash drives in linux that arnt already built into the kernel)
<jee_> and when installing additionnal driver nothing's workng
<jee_> no 3D
<James147> jee_: define nothing is working
<James147> :)
<jee_> and when not installed 3D is working well but can not make games like trine work
<jee_> trine from the humble frozenbyte bumble
<jee_> when installing the driver from the official website of nvidia: no x interface and the error is: no screens found
<jee_> ...
<DaemonFC> Trine should actually work without the proprietary drivers
<jee_> not for me
<DaemonFC> for some reason it claims to need GLSL 1.30 shaders
<DaemonFC> older revisions didn't
<jee_> and I've got 4Go RAM and an intel i3 processor
<DaemonFC> if you can find an older revision of it somewhere it will work
<DaemonFC> but they claim to need features it doesn't actually use
<DaemonFC> and crash the game now if you don't have them
<jee_> wait, so you older revision of trine should work but not recent?
<DaemonFC> that's what I've found
<DaemonFC> they've revised it a few times on the humble download page
<jee_> the problem is that I can only get it from the frozenbyte website
<DaemonFC> this needs shader model 3 error is bogus
<jee_> ok, but elsewhere do you know what is wrong with nvidia drivers
<jee_> ?
<jee_> or is it my screen resolution (1366X768 or something like that)
<DaemonFC> I don't use Nvidia hardware on anything :)
<jee_> really Oo?
<jee_> you use freeware drivers or not graphic card
<jee_> ok, don't matter
<jee_> I've just another problem
<jee_> I want to install games from playdeb
<jee_> http://www.playdeb.net/software/Urban%20Terror
<jee_> oh, I just forgot tu to sudo apt-get update
<jee_> sorry
<dav> 2nd question: how to visualize correct names and no labels in xsensors? (ex CPU fan speed and not fan1...)
<ActionParsnip> hi guys, is there a KDE app for notes which connects to tomboy notes?
<ActionParsnip> i installed tomboy notes but it seems hung up on me having firefox installed and it doesn't seem to respect the default browser which is set in KDE. Can anyone recommend a client
<giulia> hello. How can I make KDE automatically connect on the Internet ? I have a wifi connexion, and it sucks that they ask me the password each time. Any idea ?
<giulia> I know, I just have changed desktop environment
<DasKreecH> giulia: Tell it to remember the password?
<giulia> hello. Any mean on how can I automatically connect on wifi when on Kubuntu ? I have 11.04 version. Thanks in advance
#kubuntu 2011-08-31
<k3n> Hola!
<ionite> how do i upgrade to kde 4.7 ?
<ionite> i am currently useing 4.5
<iRabbit> Just installed Fedora 15 on my netbook, lost the Ubuntu 11.04 (KDE) grub menu, how fix?
<ActionParsnip> iRabbit: don't ask ni multiple channels
<ActionParsnip> ionite: there may be a ppa
<ionite> ActionParsnip: ppa? how do i go about?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so the best advise is do a clean install from scratch?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: no, you just need a ppa to get the newer version, who mentioned clean installing?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: they are unsupported packages. and poses a risk.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-KDE-SC-4-7-on-Ubuntu-11-04-214686.shtml
<ActionParsnip> ionite: but yeah
<ionite> ActionParsnip: 7z not found. This is required for either install mode. Install the "p7zip-full" package or your distribution's equivalent. what does this means? i'm using UnetBootIn
<ActionParsnip> ionite: you can install p7zip-full and get the functionality needed
<ionite> ok
<ActionParsnip> ionite: should have installed what was needed when you installed unetbootin
<ionite> ActionParsnip: apparently it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> ionite: i suggest you log a bug
<ionite> ActionParsnip: hmm.. alright i'll consider.
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i'm a noob and i don't even know if it's a bug. dun wanna log a wrong bug
<keithzg_> arghhh, just got a new Acer (Timeline X 1830T-6661), and every report I can find through google says its fine, but the wireless card just isn't being detected.
<keithzg_> arghhh, just got a new Acer (Timeline X 1830T-6661), and every report I can find through google says its fine, but the wireless card just isn't being detected.
<keithzg_> oops, sorry, reposted
<bala_> hi everybody
<bala_> when will next kubuntu release
<SIR_Taco> middle of October
<SIR_Taco> oh... I think my Ubuntu server is going for a record for uptime haha
<DasKreecH> SIR_Taco: 14 seconds?
<DasKreecH> keithzg_: WHat's the card?
<SIR_Taco> no, it's personal best is 12 days at the moment and counting (but that was a hardware issue)
<keithzg_> DasKreecH: it's an Atheros which has a known bug associated on Acer laptops apparently; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/778168 suggested blacklisting an acer module and that worked excellently :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 778168 in linux (Ubuntu) "WiFi does not function on Acer 1830T with 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<keithzg_> 'tis all good now, thankfully.
<DasKreecH> ok :)
<DasKreecH> SIR_Taco: My friend hated Apple. They would send out Monthly updates that made him reboot to apply them. Ruined his uptime
<DasKreecH> Broadcom is putting FOSS drivers for the wireless card in Linux 3 kernel ^_^
<DasKreecH> Soooooo pumped
<SIR_Taco> DasKreecH: haha not my problem... I went to the garage and made a Frankenstien web server. I'm more surprised that it works than the uptime haha
<DasKreecH> Yeha he was really proud of his 4months uptime on his laptop
<nnishantsigra> hello sir,
<nnishantsigra> i'm having problem with disk space
<nnishantsigra> anyone can help me?
<oal> i installed Kubuntu on a Samsung laptop now, and it boots up fine, but 5-10 seconds after entering kde, the shadows behind windows turn solid black, and not long after, the screen also turns black
<oal> I can still go to ctrl+alt+f6 for example, but when I go back to kde, it's still black, and I can't press ctrl+alt+f6 again. Any ideas what's causing this?
<bulldog98> oal: what kubuntu version? and have you all upgrades for your version installed?
<oal> Kubuntu 11.04 64bit
<oal> And I don't even get time to connect to the internet, as the screen goes black
<oal> So I haven't been able to upgrade
<oal> bulldog98: It's a fresh install
<bulldog98> oal: wlan?
<oal> Yup.
<oal> Any ideas, bulldog98?
<bulldog98> oal: boot your live cd and open konsole
<bulldog98> oal: have you expirience with konsole? things like mount?
<oal> bulldog98: not much
<bulldog98> oal: do you still know if you modified something in partioning?
<oal> I chose to use the whole disk, and automated partitioning
<oal> I can just try a reinstall, and see if that helps
<bulldog98> oal: no
<bulldog98> oal: have you opened the konsole yet?
<oal> Ok, booting into the liveusb now
<oal> bulldog98: I'm in konsole now
<bulldog98> oal: have you wlan connection setup?
<bulldog98> could you paste me somewhere the output of sudo blkid
<oal> Yes
<oal> 2 sec
<oal> bulldog98: http://dpaste.com/605798/
<bulldog98> oal: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bulldog98> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<bulldog98> sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<bulldog98> sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<bulldog98> sudo cp /mnt/proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab
<bulldog98> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<bulldog98> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<bulldog98> then you are in your system
<bulldog98> and can do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oal> Thanks, it's getting the packages now :)
<bulldog98> oal: I only hope the updates will fix your problem
<oal> Time will tell. A few minutes until the dist-upgrade is done
<oal> bulldog98: same thing still
<oal> bleh, I'll just do a reinstall
<James147> oal: might also want to check the disk :)
<mime1111> hey ppl! in fvwm-crystal, as prefered app gwenview for opening images, does anything... any idea? thnx
<lagerimsi> hi all!
<lagerimsi> how to use pastebin for screenshots
<lagerimsi> ok i see doesnt work
<lagerimsi> well - maybe someone read about my problem using an imap account with disappearing messages - updated to kde4.7.0 using kmail i get the following error (translated): upload of message failed (my question: wh<y does it upload - it just fetched the message from the server) ;  final destination was INBOX; message from the server: unexpected end of data --- so my final question - bug in kmail or a server error? what do you suggest me to do?
<lagerimsi>  - other imap accounts work well
<alvin> lagerimsi: You're probably looking at bug 819676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819676 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Missing required argument to Append command" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819676
<lagerimsi> ubottu > thx! that's what i've been saerching for
<ubottu> lagerimsi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lagerimsi> sry thx alvin
<alvin> You're welcome. I don't think the bug has a solution though
<lagerimsi> well yes - theres a workaround by disabling the spamfilter and virus filter
<lagerimsi> not nice but i will try wheter it works
<lagerimsi> +h
<lagerimsi> seems to work - you can still have the spam filter working for pop3-accounts (just go to properties > filter > and there choose (for every spam-/antivirus-filter)  on but imap-accounts)
<lagerimsi> on all but imap - thats what i wanted to say
<lagerimsi> thx so much - this bug nearly drove me crazy ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<faLUCE> hi, How can I see if an usb device is working with 2.0 or 1.1 ?
<glanik> Русские есть?
<macchianera> c
<spazz93> hello enyone useing an apple g5 and kubuntu os
<spazz93> im tying to install it naw on a g5
<OerHeks> spazz93, nice. you do use the PPC version from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/10.10/release/  ?? 11.04 is not released yet.
<spazz93> ya i did try the ppc iso but it wont even run the live os so i found a 8.04.1 and it will run as far as starting the install
<James147> dose kubuntu support ppc anymore?
<OerHeks> James147, no. these ppc versions are community supported. not official Canonical, as fas as i understand.
<OerHeks> r/fas/far
<spazz93> yes it seems to but i dont know a thing about macs so ime lerning as i go here im not even shere wut ram is in theis thing
<OerHeks> there is a mac wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<James147> spazz93: then you may want to try debian ^^ they support just about every architecture :p
<spazz93> i did try ydl with out buch luck il look for a dabian kernial
<spazz93> hins the gift of a freebe lol
<OerHeks> Place cd in drive > power off machine > hold down option key > power on machine. > click on cd > click on right arrow
<BluesKaj> Kwin doesn't remember windows settings -size and placement set in /advanced>special windows settings or special application settings
<spazz93> ok
<spazz93> well thank you i got to run for naw tolk to ya all later
<OerHeks> :-)
<hazamonzo> Anyone know why the kde4 process might be eating 25% CPU all the time?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm in a weird situation...
<LINKSWORD2> My system is acting very unresponsive. For example, I press Alt + F1 to get the launcher menu open and it just won't open.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, , maybe the "lock" key is on
<LINKSWORD2> What "lock" key?
<BluesKaj> on my KB it's beside f12
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a very simple keyboard.
<PhilRod_> LINKSWORD2: do other keyboard shortcuts work? is anything on your system running slower than usual?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, other things work.
<LINKSWORD2> But it seems like the system is very slow.
<LINKSWORD2> Gah!
<LINKSWORD2> How can I open the process monitor?
<BluesKaj> lin sometimes the run command opens underneath another page , ot you could right click on the desktop and choose "Run command"
<BluesKaj> er LINKSWORD2 ^
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I can't. The mouse isn't responding.
<BluesKaj> yeah, my other pc was freezing at the screensaver launch, but that was when no action was happening
<LINKSWORD2> I wish I could blame the screensaver. But that's not it.
<BluesKaj> yeah , i have windows size recaqll probs , kwin suddenly decide to resize to a small window and place it up in the right hand corner ...and no matter how I reset the the size and placement in advanced , kwin doesn't hold the settings'
<werner_> Hi #kubuntu
<werner_> I hope someone can help me
<werner_> I like using meld for diff viewing (it'
<werner_> s a gnome app)
<Pici> you can use gnome apps in kde.
<werner_> And I want to integrate meld with kde4's konqueror
<werner_> So when I right click on two selected files it will have option to send to meld in KDE context menu
<werner_> does anyone know how to do that, it would make my life so much easier
<werner_> :)
<Pici> werner_: kdiff3 seems to exist.
<werner_> YEs I use that too, but meld has cool features
<Pici> oh, sorry, I misread the question.
<werner_> Actually I always preferred kompare
<werner_> Ok :)
<werner_> I'm using natty btw
<Daskreech> werner_: You can write a script for konqueror but does meld do everythign in app or does it have a shared library?
<werner_> hi Daskreech I think it's just the app binary meld
<werner_> Daskreech: meld's command line usage for files is as follows:
<werner_> meld <file> <file> [<file>] Start a 2- or 3-way file comparison
<werner_> Now how do I create a konqueror context menu where I can pass the 2 selected files to meld?
<werner_> Is there some gui tool that I can use to build context menus for KDE4 konqueror?
<kaddi> hi, where does kde/plasma workspace store the default and/or installed wallpapers?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, right click on the desktop ,"Desktop settings"
<kaddi> ok, I'll start from teh beginning, I have one image in there that will display in preview, but won't display on the desktop. It's the "DamselFly" one. I've tried "reisntalling" it without success.. so my next step would be to go check out the files in its actual folder to see if there's a mess in permissions or similar
<James147> kaddi: try ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<kaddi> i have no wallpapers-folder in .kde/share
<kaddi> ah, but I do have one in /usr/share/wallpapers
<kaddi> hmm pictures all seem to work and permissions are identical too.. anybody has a suggestion how i could get that wallpaper to work again?
<BluesKaj> import some wallpapers from your pictures folder ?
<kaddi> nvm, i renamed the folder and adjusted the X-KDE-PluginInfo-Name.. now it works
<kaddi> yeah, that would've been my next attempt, copy the picture from the wallpaper folder into my normal folder and then import it into wallpapers again
<kaddi> wonder what broke it though
<BluesKaj> my kwin sttings are all messed up , but I'm on 11.10 and everyone has run away  in ubuntu+1 ...or so it seems
<szal> lol
<kaddi> they know you're dangerous.. :p
<kaddi> i'm still on 10.10.. trying to find a good time where i can bork some settings and do an upgrade..
<kaddi> that time just never seems to be now
<BluesKaj> maybe everyone in ubuntu+1 is busy trying to fix the same mess I've got :)
<kaddi> what kde version are you on then, if you're using 11.10?
<BluesKaj> 4.7
<kaddi> ohhh
<kaddi> apart some issues with kwin, how is it?
<BluesKaj> it's default
<BluesKaj> was fine up until today
<kaddi> i figured.. i just checked and am running 4.5.5 default on 10.10.. so 4.6 for 11.04 and 4.7 looks good for 11.10
<kaddi> i need to find more time to mess with things.. that wallpaper has been broken for 6months and i'm just getting around to fixing it now >.>
<BluesKaj> wish I knew a command to get the Kwinand plasma back to default settings so i could start again from scratch ...don't feel like doing the kubuntu-desktop install --reinstall right now
<BluesKaj> too much to delete and fix and configure afterwards
<kaddi> as i don't know how to do that i have an alternate suggestion: create a new user from command line and log in with that.. shouldn't that have default settings?
<kaddi> alternatively you could try to install a different windowmanager and use that one instead.. however i'm not sure how much that'll really "fix" things instead of making it worse ;)
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, has anyone seen that tomboy cannot detect the default web browser when trying to sync to tomboy web??
<BluesKaj> kaddi, thanks for the suggestions , but I think I'll wait to see what's happening next update
<ActionParsnip> it seems super hung up on gnome/firefox, of which I have neither
<James147> BluesKaj: to reset the user settings just reneme the appropate file in ~/.kde/share/config
 * James147 wonders what happens if you symlink <browser here> to firefox?
<James147> ^^ or if that failes create a script called firefox and see what arguments it tries to launch it with then edit the sctipr to launch another broswer with those setings :D
<BluesKaj> James147, rename the appropriate file ? Sorry I don't understand .
<James147> BluesKaj: all kde settings are in ~/.kde/share/config ^^ if you rename one then that application will load its default settings (and recreate the file)
<James147> ^^ at least all the intresting settings are threre :0
<apachelogger> markey: so, hanging in about half an hour or so?
 * James147 finds ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc tends to be the most problematic and regularly has to reset it
<BluesKaj> James147, that would ahve to be all of them ...none of the windows or apps setings in special windows or applications settings are remembered after being set ...they just open in a small size in the upper left and have to be resized every time they're opened
<ActionParsnip> installed gconf-editor will try when I get home
<werner_> Hi
<werner_> I'm creating a .desktop file that serves as a service menu in konqueror on KDE4 natty
<werner_> I'm calling meld (a diff viewer) with the [Desktop Action] entry: Exec=meld %u
<werner_> That sends a single file to meld and it works :)
<werner_> But how to send all the selected files to meld?
<mark___> Hey there. I have Kubuntu 11.04 and Flash has stopped working on all of my browsers. Any suggestions as to get this fixed?
<James147> BluesKaj: window rules are in "kwinrulesrc", they arnt stored for each application
<PhilRod_> mark___: it happened to me and so I installed flash manually, but that's not really ideal
<mark___> What would be an idea way..?
<PhilRod_> (there seems to be a big in the flashplugin-installer package where it downloads the installer, but doesn't actually run it)
<James147> werner_: try %U
<PhilRod_> mark___: if you want to do what I did (but I would emphasize that it's certainly not recommended): wget http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.3.183.7.orig.tar.gz
<mark___> That seems really confusing. To do this though would Ijust do an "apt-get install flashplugin-installer" command?
<Daskreech> werner_: Not that I know of. It's kinda like a subset of ECMAscript
<mark___> PhilRod_:  At this point I don't even mind the hard way. After I do that what would the second step be?
<PhilRod_> mark___:  tar zxvf adobe-flashplugin_10.3.183.7.orig.tar.gz
<werner_> James147: Thank you! XD
<mark___> PhilRod_:  That it?
<PhilRod_> mark___: a couple more steps
<James147> mark___: try reinstalling it with apt--get first ^^  "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer"
<OerHeks> mark___, empty the flash cookies in ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/#SharedObjects/ helped me with nonstarting videos
<mark___> It's not just videos. Flash apps aren't working either - like Rdio.
<mark___> James147:  Thanks, that worked just fine!
<ActionParsnip> mark___: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"
<mark___> I really appreciate the help everyone :D
<PhilRod_> mark___: cd adobe-flashplugin-10.3.183.7.orig/i386; sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> mark___: ahh then its ok
<mark___> Help for Linux OS's is always so amazing. I've never had trouble with it, and out of Linux Mint, Ubuntu, and OpenSuse, Kubuntu's is the best.
<mark___> So thank you guys alot :D
<LINKSWORD2> ... That was not fun.
<LINKSWORD2> !image
<LINKSWORD2> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... Looks like upgrading the system fixed that problem. Now I have another.
<LINKSWORD2> Screenshot: http://imagebin.org/170458
<ActionParsnip> aaa
<James147> LINKSWORD2: hmm, I use to see that when i loged out while still having a program launched by running kdesudo... its kde sessions trying to restore the program, but dosnt supply any arguments
<James147> LINKSWORD2: I think logging out and back in cleanly should fix it (as long as your not running an application with kdesudo at the time :) )
<LINKSWORD2> Uh... James147, I haven't been trying to launch any programs with KDESudo. This is my first logon after upgrading to 11.04.
<hallman> Anyone know why xorg sucks up 25-100% of my cpu? Seems to be a common problem, yet the many suggested solutions doesn't seem to work for me.
<hallman> I've also looked through the ubuntu wiki on X troubleshooting, HighCPU in particular.. I find it hard to believe that it's a client application. It's not software rasterizing. I've tried various drivers. Logs seem fine.
<waner> hola
<waner> chat en español
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smok> hi
<smok> i am using amarok and i make aa sql base
<smok> everithing its ok
<smok> but when when i search the FILES with amarok, only i can see .mpe files
<smok> but in local collecion i can see the wma files..
<smok> how can i fixe this?
#kubuntu 2011-09-01
<fbot_> need help
<szal> can't have been important ^^
<OerHeks> not as important as  Kernel.org Server Rooted and 448 users credentials compromised :(
<szal> :o
<OerHeks> can i post a url ?
<OerHeks> news it is on the site itself
<mifsgo> ola pessoal
<mifsgo> alguem pode me da uma ajuda
<mifsgo> pessoal eu to querendo entra en um circuito interno de cameras com o kubuntu mais não conecta diz que esta fatando um plugin chamado  nissinplug-in alguem sabe como resolver o poblema???
<claydoh> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<number4> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<number4> System:    Host ham-Latitude-D410 Kernel 2.6.38-11-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 11.04 natty
<number4> CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium M (UP) clocked at 1067.00 MHz
<number4> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<number4> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 80.0GB (7.7% used)
<number4> Info:      Processes 131 Uptime 2:50 Memory 408.6/993.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.7.2 (dist-f93ace0) inxi 1.4.8
<DaemonFC> ewww, quassel
<DaemonFC> I wish they'd back that out and go back to Konversation already
<DaemonFC> just what I need, an IRC client that grinds my hard disk loading and saving its stupid mandatory logs :)
<number4> i thought the sysinfo command would just paste that to my window not the channel
<number4> i'm just trying it out, this is my first time using it, it seems to be eating up more memory than xchat
<Daskreech> DaemonFC: You can just install Konversation
<shane2peru> ok, I have a question about using pulse audio and pavucontrol? or maybe padevchooser?  I'm not real familiar with either, however I have skype and want to set what it uses all the time for input and output audio devices.  How do I do that?
<shane2peru> ok, I got it, had to run skype, then chose the audio device with skype running in-order for it to select the device, all through pavucontrol, pretty simple, and slick.
<myhra> I am unable to turn on the wifi adapter due to ubuntu not supporting the button on an acer laptop, anyone know how to manually activate it another way - the driver is installed and activated
<david1234567890> hi
<david1234567890> bulldog98 are u there
<david1234567890> i have PRO/Wireless 4965 but it's not working right
<david1234567890> i need help plz
<david1234567890> i have PRO/Wireless 4965 but it's not working right
<david1234567890> plz help me fix it
<riff> okay how do you see your hard drive setup and what file system your useing?
<well_laid_lawn> riff: sudo fdisk -l
<dacresni> is there a way to get Gnome_Shell installed on kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> that's a L on the end
<dacresni> david1234567890: thats in intel card right?
<dacresni> well chipset anyway
<david1234567890> yes
<well_laid_lawn> dacresni: install ubuntu-desktop maybe
<well_laid_lawn> !find gnome-shell
<riff> l means list? (recognizes fdisk from dos scary stuff if not sure what it does)
<ubottu> Package/file gnome-shell does not exist in natty
<david1234567890> i can't find my router anymore
<well_laid_lawn> dacresni: yes -l means list
<david1234567890> idk what happend every setting is 100% fine
<well_laid_lawn> or mount should show it too
<well_laid_lawn> use mount dacresni
<dacresni> huh?
<dacresni> im not the one asking about hard drives
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal type   mount
<well_laid_lawn> oops riff ^^
<riff> hey i'm trackin thanks for the help
<dacresni> heh
<well_laid_lawn> not the last time I'll do that..
<dacresni> according to this http://intellinuxwireless.org/ i think that's a supported wireless chipset
<dacresni> how do you know its not working right? david1234567890
<david1234567890> Well it show all other lans but not my lan
<david1234567890> it did before
<riff> doesn't list the file system type
<david1234567890> idk what happend
<dacresni> riff: what does it list  ? paste please?
<riff> Disk /dev/sda6: 26.5 GB, 26457669632 bytes
<riff> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3216 cylinders
<riff> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<riff> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<riff> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<riff> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<FloodBotK1> riff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<well_laid_lawn> mount lists the filesystem type
<dacresni> what does ifconfig list ? paste please ( on  a pastebin)
<riff> sorry
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> mount lists the filesystem type
<david1234567890> like this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-994817.html
<riff> got it thanks alot
<dacresni> wait, what am I asking? if you see any networks at all the chipsets working properly
<dacresni> i thought you ment network devices by "lan"
<david1234567890> sorry
<dacresni> unless you have other devices detecting wireless access points, there is nothign wrong with the wireless device
<david1234567890> but i can see all the Wifis but my
<david1234567890> but not my wifi
<david1234567890> sorry for the typos
<dacresni> well, the problem is definately with the access point and not your computer's wireless device
<dacresni> what IS the configuration on your access point ?
<david1234567890> hmm w8 i try some thing
<david1234567890> brb change the settings for a sec
<dacresni> also, what kind of device is it? whats the name and manufacturer  of the wireless access point ? is it a router? a modem/router combo?
<david1234567890_> ok back
<david1234567890_> what Channel do i set?
<dacresni> also, what kind of device is it? whats the name and manufacturer  of the wireless access point ? is it a router? a modem/router combo?
<david1234567890_> from 1 to 13
<david1234567890_> oh
<dacresni> is there an automatic setting?
<david1234567890_> d-link
<david1234567890_> DSL 2640t
<david1234567890_> in my router what channel?
<david1234567890_> do i set
<dacresni> hmm
<dacresni> again, is there an automatic setting?
<dacresni> otherwise i normally use 1 or 13
<david1234567890_> w8 i restart
<dacresni> was there an automatic setting?
<david1234567890> ok back
<david1234567890> in my router?
<dacresni> right?
<david1234567890> no
<dacresni> oh :-(
<dacresni> well, i doubt channel is the issue. How are you connected now?
<david1234567890> what is  backports package
<david1234567890> do i have to install them all in the list
<dacresni> no,
<david1234567890> ok
<dacresni> http://backports-master.debian.org/
<dacresni> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backporting
<david1234567890> w8
<david1234567890> i added deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main
<bazhang> david1234567890, thats not for kubuntu
<david1234567890> ah are u sure
<bazhang> david1234567890, very. never mix distro repos
<david1234567890> ah ok
<david1234567890> what do i do then
<david1234567890> how i get to fix it
<dacresni> why did you add them anyway? did you ever fix your router situation ?
<david1234567890> my router is fine
<david1234567890> works with anything
<dacresni> ok,
<david1234567890> even my phone
<dacresni> what was your problem earlier
<dacresni> wireless router
<dacresni> ?
<dacresni> anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu this link should help you with changing kubuntu's repositories
<david1234567890> see i can't see my Wifi in the list
<david1234567890> i worked before but i think after the update stoped
<dacresni> but how are you connected to the internet now?
<david1234567890> oh
<david1234567890> with
<david1234567890>  Wired Ethernet
<dacresni> oh, that explains a lot.
<david1234567890> lol
<dacresni> anyway, your wifi may just not be in range. try moving the computer closer to it just as a sanity check
<dacresni> is it a laptop or desktop?
<david1234567890> look the router and the laptop now is like 1mm close lol
<david1234567890> idk it was working fine before the update :(
<david1234567890> how i  install linux-backports-modules
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dacresni> that would be unfortunate if an updated kernel module changed the way it detects beacon frames from access points ...
<dacresni> you see why that seems a little far fetched, If your still convinced that the problem is with your computers wireless configuration and not with the device itself, i'm going to bed
<david1234567890> well
<dacresni> http://tinyurl.com/4y8k2tj
<david1234567890> some ppl said installing that it helped
<well_laid_lawn> if it works with other devices...
<david1234567890> yah it do
<dacresni> even your phone detects it you say
<david1234567890> yap
<david1234567890> tell me how i install that for kubuntu this is for ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<david1234567890> no this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<dacresni> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<dacresni> at the bottom of that page was this link
<dacresni> ^^
<dacresni> along with 4 other repositories,
<david1234567890> ok
<david1234567890> do i add this ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<david1234567890> is it safe
<david1234567890> brb
<dacresni> k
<dacresni> night
<dacresni> take care of him
<david1234567890> ok
<david1234567890> back
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, all. :)
<david1234567890> idk what backport-modules i must install and i am rly new on linux
<david1234567890> idk anything can anyone plz help me
<david1234567890> hi
<LINKSWORD2> Sweet..... Docky works. :)
<david1234567890> what is linux-headers-lbm-2.6.27-14-generic
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, all. :)
<david1234567890> hi
<david1234567890> brb
<LINKSWORD2> Chat seems pretty quiet tonight.
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody know of a Synthesia alternative for Kubuntu?
<david1234567890> ok back
<david1234567890> i rly need help
<david1234567890> after the updates my kubuntu wont work with my bluetooth and wont connect to my wifi
<david1234567890> no one?
<david1234567890> :(
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on a second. I'm checking something.
<LINKSWORD2> Hold Alt and hit F2 then type in BlueDevil
<david1234567890> ok
<LINKSWORD2> I don't know the name of the wireless system manager off the top of my head. It's 1 AM here and I feel like I've been hit by a train.
<david1234567890> wow
<david1234567890> here is 10am
<LINKSWORD2> But BlueDevil is your Bluetooth manager.
<david1234567890> wont open
<LINKSWORD2> Hold on.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey crew, who all is awake?
<LINKSWORD2> ... Figures. The duck ain't here.
<david1234567890> ah ok
<LINKSWORD2> It appears there aren't many people awake right now.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry that I can't be more help to you.
<LINKSWORD2> ... I need sleep. :(
<david1234567890> oh it's ok
<david1234567890> i will fix it
<david1234567890> gn :)
<LINKSWORD2> And with that....
<ww_> hi
<alvin> Is kivio still in development? I'm looking for a program to draw simple network diagrams.
<alvin> kivio is no longer in the repositories it seems.
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> if i burn a miltisession DVD with K3b can i use Nero to continue the multisession? and is that possible if i did viceversa?
<david1234567890> why i have to set the channel to 6 or 7 for linux?
<david1234567890> for my router
<well_laid_lawn> david1234567890: wireless? you can set the channel for your nic
<david1234567890> in my router i had to set channel to 6 or7
<david1234567890> the WiFi
<david1234567890> if i set it to 12 or 13 wont connnect
<david1234567890> do u know why
<david1234567890> ?
<well_laid_lawn> set the network device in your computer to use the same channel as the router
<david1234567890> oh how??
<well_laid_lawn> man iwconfig knows all
<david1234567890> whats that
<well_laid_lawn> iwconfig wlan0 channel 12
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal - and use sudo
<david1234567890> oh
<david1234567890> thanks a lot
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<david1234567890> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<david1234567890>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<david1234567890> this was my command sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 12
<well_laid_lawn> yep looks fine
<david1234567890> do i have turn the wifi off?
<david1234567890> then run the command
<well_laid_lawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<well_laid_lawn> is it wlan0 david1234567890 ?
<well_laid_lawn> your device
<david1234567890> yah
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> david1234567890: what does     ifconfig -a   return?
<david1234567890> w8
<david1234567890> brb
<david1234567890> ok back
<david1234567890> i had to stop my wifi
<david1234567890> then i did sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel auto
<david1234567890> with no error
<david1234567890> :)
<david1234567890> this is good http://kwifimanager.sourceforge.net/?
<david1234567890> http://kwifimanager.sourceforge.net/
<david1234567890> well_laid_lawn u there
<david1234567890_> hey sorry
<david1234567890_> thanks a lot for the commands
<david1234567890_> do u know anything good but not commands
<david1234567890> anyone know anything like  iwconfig with GUI?
<Meph> Hi all. I'm pretty terrible at linux. I've installed Kubuntu on my laptop. That worked fine, but when I set up my wireless connection it's just not working. It finds the right network, connects with the WEP password, but will not give me access to the internet.
<susundberg> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<susundberg> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<susundberg> See if those help
<Meph> I'm going through the network troubleshooting documents linked before, and one of the suggestions is to disable IPv6. It states "Open the file /etc/modprobe.d/aliases" but in the /modprobe.d folder there is no file or folder named "aliases".
<susundberg> Oh, they might unfortunately be bit out-dated
<susundberg> Did you get IP from the Wireless connection ok ?
<susundberg> or could you ping the wireless router?
<Meph> I can't ping the wireless router.
<susundberg> So problem is forming the WEP connection ?
<susundberg> Are you 100% sure your password etc are proper? And have you tested the router with other clients?
<Meph> But I checked my DNS, subnet and gateway and they are fine.
<Meph> The password was working on my windows machine before I formatted.
<Meph> And on my iphone.
<susundberg> DNS should have nothign to do with pinging the wireless router
<susundberg> Ok, so problem is with your linux and wireless
<susundberg> Umm, i guess you do not have possibility to try another network in range?
<Meph> Unfortunately not.
<susundberg> open network would be fine -- just to test that the card & drivers work well
<susundberg> have you googled the card and ubuntu for possible driver problems & solutions?
<Meph> I do have a USB wireless card I can try instead of my onboard...
<Meph> I haven't. It's the onboard for my laptop.
<well_laid_lawn> can you ping the router?
<Meph> Nup.
<susundberg> I would guess for driver problems -> lspci to find out what card are you using and google for possible solutions
<well_laid_lawn> and ifconfig -a says the wirless is up?
<Meph> ifconfig -a seems to think the wireless is up, I think... But I can't ping the router.
<James147> Meph: do you have an ip?
<Meph> Yes. But it's just saying the IP I assigned myself.
<well_laid_lawn> tried   sudo iwlist scan   ?
<James147> Meph: does your router do dhcp? if so try using that
<Meph> Hang on. I've googled my wireless card (atheros AR5001) with ubuntu and there are some forum posts from people who have had issues.
<well_laid_lawn> they'd be old afaik
<James147> how old are they? atheros generally just works these days
<Meph> May 2010
<well_laid_lawn> old enough - atheros has kernel support now
<well_laid_lawn> your card being up says that
<Meph> It's so frustrating, because I installed ubuntu and my wireless worked fine. But I didn't like the GUI and am not proficient enough to figure out how to change it, so I just formatted and installed kubuntu, and it doesn't work...
<James147> Meph: my guess is its a problem with the config you have set up
<Meph> Same. But I can't see where my error is.
<James147> Meph: i would suggest trying to use dhcp and see if that works
<operator89> hi @ all
<Meph> Ok I'm a bit out of my depth here, so just let me know if I did something wrong and I'll change it. I went in to my router and unticked the "use Router as DNS server" then added a primary and secondary DNS server (192.168.1.50/51). The DNS name is home.gateway.
<Meph> Now in KDE control modul I've change the Method from Manual to DHCP addresses only, set the dns servers as 192.168.1.50,192.168.1.51, DHCP client ID as home.gateway. Do I need to put something in Search Domains ?
<Meph> Now when I try to connect to my wireless network it gets stuck on "setting network addresses".
<James147> Meph: dont put anythig in client id ^^
<alvin> I could have sworn it was possible to indent/unindent blocks of text with kate. Anybody knows how?
 * James147 knows how in vi mode :D
<James147> alvin: tab works here just a selection (when not using vi)
<James147> and shift tab to unindent
<alvin> James147: aaah, nice. I couldn't find it in the menu or the KDE help (without a search function)
<James147> (that is tab works with a selection ^^ )
<alvin> tyvm. I never even tried tab :-)
<James147> alvin: also crtl+i
<alvin> Indeed!
<alvin> It should be put back into the menu, but I think I can remember that.
<James147> alvin: for any real reason? tab or ctrl+i are normally the way to indent and are quicker then menus
<James147> and there is already allot of stuff in the menus
<alvin> Well, to remind me of course. Where else could you find the shortcuts? The help is getting better, but it's still not there yet.
<James147> alvin: settings > configure shortcut
<alvin> Yes, already did :-)
<James147> ^^ though it dosnt list tab thats generally what the tab key does (indents or inserts a tab)
<alvin> Unless the text is selected. In that case you'd think the tab would place a tab. Not that I'm complaining.
<alvin> Kate is a pretty nice editor. The only thing I'm missing from the good ol' KDE4 days is the HTML Tidy plugin.
<alvin> *KDE3
<James147> alvin: in kate you can configure how the tab key behaves
<James147> by default i think it indents if in the leading blank space
<Meph> I tried using DHCP, still no dice.
<Meph> I think the universe is telling me I'm too old to try a new OS. I should probably just reinstall windows and be done with it.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<James147> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi szal , James147
<BluesKaj> kwin is still in a mess ..but that's what I get for using a dev alpha OS...the beta version is supposed to come down the pipe today ..it'sll be interesting to see if any graphical fixes are in the mix.for kde . I think gnome is getting all the attn tho
<szal> KDE and Gnome are 2 different beasts anyway, and I guess that KDE has their own developers
<alvin> BluesKaj: Are you talking about Oneiric?
<BluesKaj> alvin, yes'
<alvin> Isn't that just KDE 4.7 like in the natty ppa?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> I have no natty ppas
<James147> alvin: its not that simple :) allot of other packages also get upgraded and various other things get changed
<alvin> James147: Even on the KDE layer? I mean: I basically see Kubuntu as Ubuntu (unstable anyway) with KDE on top. During a 6-month Kubuntu lifecycle KDE gets its monthly update.
<alvin> Isn't Oneiric at this point just an even more unstable Ubuntu with the same KDE on top? (+kdepim)
<BluesKaj> alvin, kdepim is still optional
<James147> alvin: Its not that simple as kde can be compiled and packaged in different ways and there are some components that arn't part of kde but still reply on it ^^
<alvin> Oh? So, it's not another version, but it's differently packaged?
<alvin> and what kdepim version will Oneiric have?
<James147> alvin: ^^ not vastly, but things like kdepim have to be tested and tweaked untill they work so it varies slightly
<EvilRoey> Haiiiii
<EvilRoey> anyone here using VirtualBox?  I've tried googling this but am not sure I found a description of the problem I have:  Kubuntu host, VirtualBox 4.0.12, Windows 7 guest, trying to access Sharepoint shares off our Sharepoint server is really slow.  Specifically, opening a folder takes 10 seconds; why could this be?
<Drakmor_> hey, I was messing around with dual monitors a few days ago but I decided to stick with just one. Thing is, this seems to have left a hidden X screen, and the fact that it also had a system tray on the panel seems to be causing issues... anyone know how I can remove it?
<James147> Drakmor_: what driver?
<Drakmor_> I'm using a nvidia card with the proprietary drivers
<Drakmor_> I had set up separate X monitors instead of twinview also
<Drakmor_> if that makes a difference...
<James147> Drakmor_: seperate monitors dosnt really work yet with kde ^^
<Drakmor_> ah
<Drakmor_> but how do I undo it?
<Drakmor_> what's happening is all my apps are docking in the other tray
<Drakmor_> so I can't see any of them
<James147> Drakmor_: twinview should work though...
<Drakmor_> it didn't for what I was trying to do :/
<James147> Drakmor_: hmm, if you have disabled the other monitor then you could try resetting plasma (by moving ~/.kde/sahre/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc)
<Drakmor_> that being having a small crt monitor for terminal and email while running fullscreen games and the like on the nice one
<Drakmor_> okay
<Drakmor_> I'm just trying to find a way to remove all the system trays on the desktop
<Drakmor_> could I theoreticallly edit that file and delete out the second system tray as well?
<mudassar> Hello people, I have a question relating to image processing ...... can you tell me how can I search and join the related channel ?
<James147> Drakmor_: yes, though i would copy it first :)
<Drakmor_> okay
<Drakmor_> but yeah, two system trays are showing up
<Drakmor_> so I'll delete both then add a new one
<Drakmor_> gotta relogin to change it right?
<James147> Drakmor_: just kill and restart plasma-desktop
<Drakmor_> kk
<Drakmor_> brb then
<Drakmor_> sweet, that worked! thank you!
<Wojtulas> hey, when kubuntu 11.10 will be released?
<dacresni> is kubuntu dev on freenode or ubuntu's irc network?
<James147> dacresni: #kubuntu-devel?
<dacresni> thanks
<dacresni> i didn't think that existed
<James147> Wojtulas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<dacresni> cannonical put ubuntu support on its own irc network
<Pici> no
<James147> ^^ hmm didnt know aobut that... but then again I dont follow #ubuntu :)
<dacresni> i've been there, im pritty sure they did
<Pici> dacresni: you're on freenode right now. irc.ubuntu.com is a CNAME to irc.freenode.net
<dacresni> oh,
<dacresni> well. thats kind of obtuse
<Pici> lots of communities do it.
<dacresni> sure
<chompg> hello, how can i use a shortcut to turn off the sound (or decrease/increase it)? (kde 4.6.2)
<James147> chompg: look at the golbal shorcuts for kmix
<James147> global shortcuts ^^
<hplpb> chompg: looks like system settings > shortcuts & gestures > global keyboard shortcuts > kde component: kmix will do it
<chompg> thanks
<akpower> hello
<akpower> i have a boner
<akpower> OW YOU NIGGERZ
<akpower> okamura
<James147> akpower: please stop
<akpower> ok :(
<akpower> :((((
<Alarm> hello. i got a problem with my wireless (on my laptop) after installing the compact-wireless driver .
<Alarm> the ifconfig does not show anymore any wlan
<Alarm> furthermore the on my NetworkManager widget the "Wireless connections" checkbox is disabled
<Alarm> so i cannot see any available networks
<James147> Alarm: was it woprking before installing teh dirvers?
<Alarm> yes, they were totaly fine. i might have unloaded something by mistake
<James147> Alarm: then why install the drivers?
<Alarm> i needed to fix a bug
<Alarm> the bug was fixed.
<Alarm> but i it seems that i somehow change the configuration. after the installation manual i remember typing some make unload , or something like that
<Alarm> and unloading some iwlan ? i dont know if those things have to do with
<Alarm> echo options iwlagn swcrypto=1 >> /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Alarm> this is one of the commands that i used
<Alarm> and did some modifications in scripts/update-initramfs , which i am unsure if that is the case
<h2o> hola a todos
<dav> hi
<dav> hardware question
<ubuntu_> some GRUB help please
<cher> ubuntu_: Maybe if you'd actually ask a question...
<ubuntu_> How can I recover my Kubuntu after Windows installation
<kbroulik> which drivers are more stress-free and capable for all the KDE effects? Intel Sandy Bridge HD Graphics (open source driver), or a cheap AMD graphics with open source, or with proprietare (which I want to avoid)
<kbroulik> with stress-free I mean: supports KMS, is configurable through KDE's own config utilities, without stupid messy 3rd party amdcccle or whatever
<rekcuFniarB> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cher> kbroulik: On Kubuntu 11.04, AMD sucks. On Kubuntu 9.04, AMD rocks.
<cher> kbroulik: All or at least most of the effects of Kubuntu 11.04 KDE work on AMD if you use the proprietary driver, but it involves some hassle and workarounds for some bugs.
<hplpb> cher: desktop effects worked perfectly for me with the proprietary driver with no workarounds on 11.04
<hplpb> previous versions of kubuntu always seemed to give me problems so I was rather suprised
<kbroulik> but the proprietary has the downside, it has no KMS which is annoying, and you can only configure it through that [insert many swearing words here] amdcccle
<kbroulik> same goes for the nvidia propr
<kbroulik> all my other machines have Intel graphics which works so nice
<kbroulik> but I was wondering whether a cheap AMD would also be as stress-free as the intel open source (because theyre cheaper?)
<cher> Strange: On Kubuntu 9.04, configuring the amd proprietary driver through KRandR worked.
<hplpb> I've always had better luck using nvidia cards
<kbroulik> cher: on my friend's computer it did not work using the systemsettings randr module
<kbroulik> hplpb: that's why my new machine was given a nvidia card when I bought it :D
<kbroulik> because the old ATI was just a mess
<cher> I have 4 AMD E-350, 1 AMD A8-3850 and a Mobility Radeon HD 3850. The proprietary driver works on all of them. Using Kubuntu 11.04 KRandR works on none of them. And on the Llano, you get this "unsupported hardware" watermark.
<kbroulik> hm, so I think I will stick with Intel :D
<cher> Plus, using a 3D screensaver behaves very strange on all of them.
<kbroulik> cher: I dont use screensavers at all :) they just waste power and serve no purpose for me :)
<cher> I use keuphoria.kss, and on all of them when you move the mouse after the screen saver, the password dialog is invisible. It is there, you can enter the password, but you don't see the dialog. And after entering, you don't see the desktop until you do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch back and forth to X.
<cher> That multi-display settings can only be changed in amdcccle as root and require a reboot also is extremely inconvenient. It renders the combination of AMD + Kubuntu, or maybe AMD in general, pretty much useless on Laptops for presentations.
<ubuntu_> Thanks for the link )(
<Kumatzin> hola
<chompg> hello, where can i find firefox 3.6? (which package?)
<jmichaelx> kde 4.7 sucks
<SporkWitch> Could be worse, it could be gnome (or windows...)
<hplpb> jmichaelx: then don't use it :)
<cher> jmichaelx: Why does kde 4.7 suck?
<rekcuFniarB> KDE rocks
<jmichaelx> cher: i could make you a list
<jmichaelx> cher: KDE is great, etc etc... but 4.7 is so buggy that it is clear that the quality control system is broken
<James147> jmichaelx: its less bugy the the previous version here ^^ sounds like an issue with your system/distro
<cher> I think the same about whole Kubuntu 11.04. The previous version that I used was Kubuntu 9.04. However, I can't tell whether it's the distro or the upstream packages or both.
<James147> jmichaelx: and kubuntu hasnt offically packaged 4.7 in a release yet ^^
<jmichaelx> James147: 4.6 was much better on my 3 machines at home...
<jmichaelx> James147: that is true
<James147> jmichaelx: I suggest creating a new user ^^ see if they behave any better, some times config errors can cause all sorts of issues
<jmichaelx> James147: i have done all of that
<James147> jmichaelx: and your using 4.7 from the backports?
<jmichaelx> James147: it is just that i am discovering new bugs every day. just realized that the keyboard layout switcher is broken
<jmichaelx> James147: yes, i did not complite it myself (i have thought about it, though)
<jmichaelx> compile*
<James147> jmichaelx: The problem with backports is that they dont go through as much testing as the version that comes with the next release does ^^
<jmichaelx> James147: i am sure that is the case
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: in what respect is the keyboard switcher broken?
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: right now, i have a german layout if i set it to 'en' and an english layout if set to 'de'
<kbroulik> hm maybe the labels are misconfigured
<kbroulik> ;;;;;;;;;; now i have english lazout
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: i have to test more to see if the problem is not bigger than that
<kbroulik> öööö now german. i did not touch the configs when moving over
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: check your configs and/or try deleting and adding the layouts, maybe it got confused somehow on update :)
<jmichaelx> english lazout?
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: layout :) in english Y and Z are swapped in contrast to german ;)
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: i know that.... and if i select 'en', y and z are wrong
<jmichaelx> i have used english, german and arabic keyboard layouts in KDE for years
<kbroulik> if you select 'en' Z should be in the lower left corner of the keyboard?
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: yes
<kbroulik> and what's the problem then? :)
 * jmichaelx rolls eyes
<kbroulik> YXCVBNM;:_ is german, ZXCVBNM<>? is english ..
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: i already explained to you that the y and z are reversed from what they should be
<kbroulik> i dont get it
<jmichaelx> i have an american english keyboard, but if i set the layout switcher to 'en', i get a 'z' when i press 'y' (and also the reverse)
<kbroulik> ah okay
<jmichaelx> actually, it is appearing that the 'de' keyboard layout just is not working...
<jmichaelx> ok, none of them seem to be working correctly
<jmichaelx> if i set it to 'de', i get something at least similar to 'us'... if i set to 'us', i am not sure what i have... y and z are reversed, but the characters with umlaut are not present
<kbroulik> hm it seems the keyboard thing indeed is broken in 4.7. I can not add any layouts than the default. My neo 2 is gone -.- and although I have "eliminate deadkeys" german I cannot add it
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: MANY things are broken in 4.7
<SporkWitch> jmichaelx: did you tell it that it is physically an english qwerty?  I don,t know if the physical zkey sends the same messafe on both keyboards, maybe that could be throwing it off?  Guessing, and doing a poor job of explaining
<SporkWitch> Hard to type quickly and clearly on a tablet lol
<jmichaelx> SporkWitch: i believe that is how it is configured, but i need to check again
<kbroulik> SporkWitch: :D i got used to it on my vacation 3,5 weeks :D
<jmichaelx> SporkWitch: yes, it can be lol
<SporkWitch> kbroulik: i'm not too bad touchtyping on the default keyboard on this xoom, but when you're used to 97wpm, it's frustrating lol
<jmichaelx> i just got a touchpad a week ago... my first experience with any tablets
<cher> Woah I finally found out what to do in order to make gimp not crash at startup.
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: it is android? do you use Smart Keyboard? :D
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: no, it is webOS
<kbroulik> SporkWitch: umm, where do I tell it what kind of keyboard it is? it just is set as "Generic PC keyboard with 101 keys"
<jmichaelx> i do use swype on my android phone
<SporkWitch> Kbroulik, do you want it to behave like a german keyboard or english?
<kbroulik> SporkWitch: it works fine, just wanted to know how I could tell it to be an english keyboard ;)
<SporkWitch> Ahh lol
<SporkWitch> I can't remember where im the menus lol
<jmichaelx> god i wish i had just been ever so slightly conservative, and stayed with 4.6.5.... it was buggy, but nothing like this
<SporkWitch> Is it a brand name keyboard? I think logitech makes linux drivers and software
<kbroulik> I did the mistake of upgrading to KDEPIM2 :D good if you have backups :D
<cher> Ouch gimp just crashed in a way that X was kind of halted. Nothing moved, only cursor visible. Change to console back to X: Black screen, only cursor visible. I had to kill -9 gimp on console to get everything working again.
<SporkWitch> Might help to use the official software instead of the generic, maybe?
<jmichaelx> cher: are you using gimp from the official repos?
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: and what else is broken in 4.7? :D
<cher> jmichaelx: Yes.
<kbroulik> that Kickoff no langer has a back button is a "feature" *duck*
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: task manager icons remain, after windows are closed... calendar widget partially broken, and does not respond to changes in settings, weird spacing issues in task manager (not a huge deal)
<cher> Ah this is reproducible. Run konsole. From konsole, run strace gimp -> X hangs, only mouse works. Go to console, kill -9 gimp, and everything works again.
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: yes, i do not like that change, but at least it works
<kbroulik> cher: weird thing. what kind of graphics and mesa version do you use?
<cher> still might be a race condition on accessing X.org.
<cher> Mobility Radeon HD 3850 with proprietary driver. (MSI GT735 laptop)
<jmichaelx> now i noticed keyboard layout switcher is broken
<cher> I can have a look if this is reproducable on AMD E-350s and a Llano as well.
<cher> But I will not look right now.
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: I cannot reproduce any of your bugs (un)fortunately. okay that calendar thing is indeed a bit broken, but thats if you dont use KDEPIM2 and those settings changes, well, do you mean changes to the locale or to the widget itself?
<SporkWitch> Ack, ati linux drivers are the worst i've ever seen; on got better performance from on-board than a high-end ati card before
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: i cannot disable 'display events'.... which i want to do to get rid of that awful split window
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: ah, that split thing is also a feature in 4.7 :)
<kbroulik> it does not get rid of the split view
<kbroulik> it just disables the events
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: that split thing is really stupid
<kbroulik> holidays remain in the right column
<kbroulik> I like it :) at least if you use kdepim2, then it shows all your calendar appointments there right away, which is handy
<kbroulik> unfortunately it has some issues when you resize it (just dont touch its size and youre all set :P)
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: for me, i wind up with the calendar itself being squished to the side, and only halfway readable
<jmichaelx> plus, i use google calendar, not any of the KDE stuff
<kbroulik> try holding alt and right clicking it, so you can freely(!) resize it
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: google calendar works with akonadi? I use google calendar only, and it displays them just fine
<cher> Hmm, I guess it's oxygen-gtk that's broken. When I use Raleigh, I  cannot reproduce the gimp-X-hang.
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: interesting, did not know that.
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: alt+right click is not allowing me to resize the left half... only the right
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: it's actually nothing you should be able to, but they are (not yet) able to prevent this because KWin doesnt care whether it is a plasma extender or a real window, so you can resize ANY plasma extender with that ;)
<kbroulik> you can move it around freely on the screen when pressing alt and dragging it with the left mouse, maybe you can move it to another position or something
<kbroulik> only widget that you can not resize with that method is the notifications history which is really a bummer because that has NO resizing capability at all which really ... me off since 4.6
<jmichaelx> kbroulik: i do appreciate this info... althoug i'd love to lose the slit window, and be able to resize the actual calendar
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: just use the 4.6 Calendar :D like i do with kickoff (because I cant stand the loss of the back button)
<jmichaelx> how do you use the 4.6 calendar in 4.7
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: check out KDE/4.6 branch from git, compile the plasmoid, install it, restart plasma and it's gone ;)
<jmichaelx> (sorry if that is a silly question)
<kbroulik> jmichaelx: I query you for a detailed description?
<cher> I think I have found quite a lot of bugs and issues in Kubuntu 11.04. Is it still worth reporting, or should I rather go for bug hunting in the Kubuntu 11.10 beta?
<cher> (A list can be found here: http://www.riedquat.de/blog/2011-08-21-02)
<jmichaelx> cher: i have though about doing something very similar! i'll be interested to read your list. in the long run, i'd love to be more involved with kde beta testing
<kbroulik> cher: hmm, let's have a look at your list :D
<kbroulik> Line 1: didnt test, dont have AMD; Line 2: confirmed; Line 3: confirmed but amdcccle issue?; Line 4: dunno; Line 5: I hate Java :D; Line 10: I dont think this is natty related?; Line 11: confirmed but I could workaround it somehow; Line 12: didnt test; Line 14: works here WITH oxygen-gtk; Line 16: not experienced here, try another Phonon Backend such as vlc? Line 17: You need to restart any application that should use a new
<kbroulik> language or try manually changing it in the Help menu. Line 18/19: I dont have audio cds :D and if: I rip them using audiocd kio slave direcvtly from dolphin :D Line 22: what about upstart? Okay, they should go to systemd but well, it works fine here? Line 23: think that is a amd issue; Line 24: dunno; Line 25: I use bleeding edge X server, not experienced here; Line 26: I just have that the lock takes a second to appear when
<kbroulik> switching terminals leaving the desktop visible for a brief moment; Line 27: dunno; Line 28: didnt test/watch out for; Line 29: dunno; Line 30: dunno; Line 31: never experienced; Line 32: maybe there is a ppa like for chromium? Line 33: I dont do such stuff :D; Line 34: hmm, krfb/krdc works fine here
<FloodBotK1> kbroulik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kbroulik> oh, sorry, seems my irc client split the messages up :(
<szal> well, it has to, otherwise it would've been truncated
<kbroulik> mh, ok, so IRC is from the middle age? okay :D
<kbroulik> unfortunately quassel doesnt show this and just shows it as one single mesage
<cher> kbroulik: On line 17: Language issues persist even after reboot. The restart thing is obvious since the locale settings usually are environment variables.
<cher> kbroulik: The remote admin stuff: krfb / krdc? Lmao. How do you use them if it's X what crashes?
<cher> kbroulik: Thanks for your feedback. It shows what headlines are ambiguous, I'll improve them.
<cher> On upstart: When X crashes on SuSE Linux, I have two options: a) if X crashes, so that keyboard and display are corrupted, but networking still works, I can ssh into it. b) I can boot without X by booting into runlevel 3 instead of runlevel 5. Neither option works on out-of-the-box kubuntu, because per default there's no sshd, and because of upstart.
<cher> I actually had to boot from CD to recover one of my Kubuntu 11.04 boxes although I already had far better recoveribility possibilities 10 years ago on SuSE Linux.
<kbroulik> cher: and could you please use an ordered list, so it has line numbers? :D hmm, okay, I am not that sort of stuff, I dont even touch the console and never experienced X problems, so.. ^^
<cher> kbroulik: Changed to ordered list now.
<cher> And I updated some of the descriptions so they are (hopefully) less ambiguous.
<kbroulik> cher: could you please rant about the kubuntu installer as well, thanks :D
<cher> I think I'll buy another Zotac Zbox AD02 to make a really good and reliable comparison which issues are AMD driver related.
<cher> Ah yes, the installer... I think it has something like 8 default package group selections, and only 3 or 4 of them actually were working. Of my 10 or so Kubuntu 11.04 installations that I did so far there was not a single one without trouble, right.
<cher> But I'm only going to write about things for which I have at least shown to myself how to reproduce them.
<cher> Woah... lucky. Amazon.de still has a stock of Logitech MX-518 mice. Alternate already has none.
<Pici> .36
<kbroulik> cher: hmm, well, the partitioner is still slow as hell even on a four core 3,7 ghz processor :D
<kbroulik> in the installer
<avihay> I've always had issues with sound recording. in the past, the internal mic's output shifted about 1/3  of the scale away from the center of the scale, entering alot of noise while connecting an external mic worked fine. ( suspect that that's a feature of the soundcard that isn't supported by the linux driver, somth like electronic disturbance noise reduction that I saw in my parents twon windows machine where the mic works fine. a while passed of not
<avihay> useing the microphone, and pulse audio has arrived... now when I try to record in audecious, if I record mono, only loud voices are recorder. if I record sterio, it looks like the microphone's zero is at the lower edge of the right channle, and as I raise my voice, I can se the half wave pattern reach all the way from negative right to positive right to negative left to positive left. that's abnormal, and I don't know what to do. advice please.
<Rexona> uhm i have one little question for someone??
<Rexona> is someone here?
<avihay> Rexona: just ask. if someone knows he'll help you
<OerHeks> :-)
<Rexona> okay
<Rexona> just want to know if my wireless network card would work on kubuntu its a SMC WPCI-G 54mpbs
<avihay> you can try it with a livecd/usb
<hallman> Anyone know why xorg sucks up 25-100% of my cpu? Seems to be a common problem, yet the many suggested solutions doesn't seem to work for me.
<hallman> I've also looked through the ubuntu wiki on X troubleshooting, HighCPU in particular.. I find it hard to believe that it's a client application. It's not software rasterizing. I've tried various drivers. Logs seem fine.
<cher> Rexona: I had some SMC equipment running successfully on Linux. It was Prism-GT based 54 mbps PCMCIA cards. This doesn't mean yours will run, but I think it is quite likely.
<cher> My Kubuntu bug hunting setup is nearly done. I'll be back on again in 15 minutes or so, and then I'll start to hunt down the bugs that I've found real hard.
<Rexona> but mine is a PCI card so
<Rexona> and where do i find those livedvd?
<cher> Rexona: Usually whether PCI, PCIe, PCMCIA, PC-Card, Mini-PCIe or whatever doesn't really matter, usually it's mostly the chipset that matters.
<Rexona> oh okay
<Rexona> desktop dvd is that the livedvd?
<Rexona> am i right? desktop dvd is supposed to be the livedvd?
<avihay> Rexona: the live cd should be a smaller download
<avihay> just download the desktop CD
<avihay> also read http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#desktop-dvd
<andybrine> hey everyone
<andybrine> does anyone know a good application for webcams on ubuntu
<cher> My kubuntu bug hunting hardware setup is done: http://www.riedquat.de/blog/2011-09-01-03 - now let's hunt bugs!
<bodom> Hi there. Does anybody knows how kdm is started in kubuntu?
<bodom> How and when
<cher> bodom: upstart starts kdm. What exactly do you need to know?
<bodom> cher: what I'm trying to achieve is having KDM started earlier
<James147> bodom: for what reason?
<cher> One of the good things about upstart is that it has a dependency system. It will start everything as soon as possible, just not before the dependencies are not fulfilled. So I think it wouldn't work to start kdm earlier.
 * cher can't believe he actually said something good about upstart.
<bodom> James147: because I have some early task (probably the firmware loading into my DVB card) that holds it from starting for about 120 secs.
<bodom> cher: damn, I hope there's also a way to tell im "send deps to /dev/null and start kdm when I tell you"
<bodom> *him
<cher> I don't know if upstart allows you to ignore dependencies.
<bodom> if not, I want the good old and trustworty init back :P
<bodom> btw, you pointed me to the right direction, I'm reading upstart doc now. ty!
<yofel_> bodom: feel free to edit the 'start on' statement in /etc/init/kdm.conf , it can be tricky to get right though
<bodom> yofel: yes, I was just trying to understand that statement before editing it :)
<cher> bodom: I want good old and trustworthy init back, too. I have my issues with upstart :D
<bodom> well', I'm gonna try a reboot, cya
<BarkingFish> cher, join the club.  I'm not too keen on upstart either - in fact I have an even bigger issue - the fact that (k)ubuntu only provide pulseaudio as a sound server without giving people an alternative, like artsd, which kicked pulseaudio's butt :)
<cher> I miss artsd, too. I know artsd from SuSE Linux.
<BarkingFish> Every computer I have had on which I've used linux, I've done my best to rip old plugins from elsewhere, update them and switch my systems from pulseaudio to artsd
<BarkingFish> I've tried that on kubuntu to no avail.
<BarkingFish> It's either pulse or nothing - really pulseaudio should be called flatlineaudio, since it's effectively dead.
 * szal does fine w/ Pulse
<BarkingFish> szal, you're one of the lucky ones.
<BarkingFish> Enjoy it :)
 * James147 also has no issues with pulse
<SIR_Taco> I guess I'm lucky too
<SIR_Taco> should be playing the lottery I guess
<BarkingFish> I had no issues with artsd in the past.  With pulseaudio, I have no control over my mic volume in audacity, my mic won't work through firefox / flash pages, I can't use paltalk's flash version because I can't talk to anyone, and the mic on my webcam has feedback which could deafen an elephant
<cher> I hate today's BIOS. They are so awfully slow. My Llano takes ~25 seconds to boot into Kubuntu login screen. But 14 seconds or so is the BIOS until it loads the OS.
<BarkingFish> None of those things occurred on systems where I've had arts.
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: like it or not, the idea behind it is sound... the implimentation has caused problems for some
<BarkingFish> SIR_Taco, I don't mind the idea. The idea is good.  It's just that it's been thrown together like a badly made stuffed toy, and it's about as usable as chocolate suncream on a wasp infested beach.
<BarkingFish> And until it's rewritten and built in such a way that it doesn't interfere with the normal operation of a pc or laptop, it should be dropped and we should go back to something which worked.
 * szal wouldn't go as far as speaking of no problems w/ Pulse
<szal> e.g., I couldn't get a mic to work on my PCI soundcard
<cher> Amazing. An A8-3850 with an SSD and Kubuntu is so frightening fast that I can forgive all the quirks of Kubuntu.
 * cher is forced to work with Windows and regular hard disks at work.
<bodom> I've removed almost any upstart constraint for kdm, leaving only filesystem. Now my sistem boots up fast as a shark and everything works fine. Ty
<cher> bodom: You could've also instead bought an SSD :-D
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: It adds a lot of features that ALSA/OSS didn't have, but I admit that there are cases of it being bad for some
<bodom> cher: I've almost bought it, but price and write count kept me away
<BarkingFish> And for that reason there should be alternatives for people who can't use pulseaudio, SIR_Taco.   We offer alternatives for everything else almost, I mean damn, there's over 30 different media players.  We have 2 progs (kate and kwrite) as basic text editors...
<BarkingFish> but we can't offer an alternative to a sound system which is far from sound...
<cher> bodom: write count is not a reason. Even with 3000 erase/write-cycles MLCs and a flash translation layer with only mediocre wear levelling you'd have to write multiple gigabytes per day to trash it within its first 5 years.
<cher> As soon as the Llano does multitasking, I miss the level 3 cache :(
<bodom> cher: Mhhh that's interesting. Didn't knew that. I'm gonna check prices once again :P
 * James147 notes that kate just embeds kwrite (as with many other applications) and adds some more advanced featurers ontop
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: there are ways to revert to ALSA, but they aren't exacly user friendly (ie. you can't just click a button)
<bodom> Just to let you know, I have pulseaudio too :P
<James147> SIR_Taco: not as simple as uninstalling it then?
<bodom> and hate it hard ^^
<SIR_Taco> James147: for instance http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12 (a little older, not sure if it works with the current)
<BarkingFish> SIR_Taco, I don't really care if it means having my goolagongs removed without anesthetic, I need to completely annihilate pulseaudio on this machine :)
<cher> Forget what I said about the level 3 cache. There's a bug in the application that I'm using for performance profiling.
<cher> Is there a recommendation on how to use Kubuntu when I have multiple PCs and want to share my user settings between them? Should I use an NFS server?
<cher> (The best setup would be a setup that's comparable to Sun Ray.)
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: wether you like it or not, PulseAudio just translates things to ALSA (or OSS if you have an older card) anyway... it could be possible, as James147 brought up, to just remove the PulseAudio packages
<SIR_Taco> just make sure it's not going to remove important packages
<BarkingFish> If you have the instructions on how to completely trash pulse on here, please, please link me to them :)
<BarkingFish> If I could reach through the monitor, I'd hug you.
<mark___> I'm having some really strange issues with my sound... For some reason the audio that plays is really high pitched, like someone turned the bass off and the treble to max. Anyone have any clue as to how to fix this?
<kbroulik> weird, i have 750 MB of free memory and still it is doing stuff on the hard drive and has used 17% swap space o.O
<SIR_Taco> haha
<mark___> Nevermind it fixed itself somehow
<mark___> I am so confused
<SIR_Taco> kbroulik: swap space is used for pages that the OS has deemed to not be useful for the near future
<kbroulik> ah, okay, thought it would just keep everything in swap till it is used or so
<James147> kbroulik: ^^ and will keep files in memory that have been recently used incase they are needed again
<kbroulik> it is okay that it does this way but if swapping slows down the system so extremely, it should just make the ram full as hell (like it used to normally)
<James147> (at elast untill that memory is needed by something else)
<SIR_Taco> kbroulik: it is possible that it was sent to swap because another program needed the ram space at that time... and hasn't been called back because it hasn't been needed, yet
<James147> kbroulik: if the swaped memory isnt being used why load it? then the memory can be used for actual stuff (like loading data) and the swap be broght back when its actually needed
<James147> kbroulik: if swapspace is emptied as soon as it can and the process dosnt actually need it back yet then it could just be swapeed out again if another process needs the memory... slwoing everything down
<kbroulik> but it is still insane how much memory chromium actually consumes
<kbroulik> and the worst technology ever invented: Flash. it consumes … damn!
<bodom> kbroulik: if you want, you can tune system "swappiness"
<James147> kbroulik: thats why you should encrouage people to use html5 :)
<kbroulik> tell those the stupid people just putting preview on youtube (which does support html5) and then linking to another page, that5 does not -.- like blip of gtametrailers or so
<bodom> kbroulik: changing vm.swappiness value on sysctl.conf and/or /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<James147> bodom: unless your actually having a problem with it that isnt advised... it can just make programs slower
<kbroulik> I think the problem is more the hdd which has some bad transfer rates which seem to cause all sorts of trouble
<kbroulik> such as slow as hell dolphin browsing, etc
<kbroulik> but I think I will replace it next week anyway when I buy lots of stuff
<kbroulik> and yes, I have back ups :p
<bodom> kbroulik, James147: In my experience, setting a value of 15-20 instead of default (60) speed up things on desktops
<James147> bodom: depends on the amount of ram you have/use :)
<kbroulik> 12 gig? :D
<cher> On most of my boxes, I do not configure swap spaace.
<SIR_Taco> kbroulik: a quicker HD will help with speeding up swaping pages from the disk to ram and visa-versa, but it won't stop paging... only more ram will stop/decrease swapping
<bodom> James147: That's true. We can say the rule is lot of ram and slow hd -> low value, less ram and fast hd -> high value
<James147> cher: same :)
<cher> In the long run, having 8 GiB instead of 4 or 16 instead of 8 usually is cheaper if the PC would swap otherwise and the user time = money.
<bodom> cher: as long as you don't use suspend-to-hd, this could be a solution too
<kbroulik> I dont use suspend-to-hd, as this takes like 10 times longer than a complete start :D
<James147> kbroulik:  :D
<cher> so true :)
<BarkingFish> i don't believe it.
<bodom> kbroulik: it depends on how many windows/app you got opened when you decide to suspend :D
<kbroulik> writing/loading 12 GB of ram from drive vs. a SSD? :D
<kbroulik> my system starts in 20 seconds of which 10 are the bios POST
<BarkingFish> Debian have been a huge help to me :)  I've just nabbed all the main packages and deps from debian, for arts and artsd, and installed them without so much as a moan from kubuntu :)
<kbroulik> or lets say 30 seconds and then it is fully usable with Kopete, Amarok, Chrome autostarted
<cher> Similar here. My Llano takes 25 to start, of which 14 seconds are the BIOS.
<kbroulik> my mother's pc is even quicker with EFI
<James147> kbroulik: and a wake from hibernate has to load through th bios anyway ^^
<BarkingFish> And if we want to be really good, we can chuck pulseaudio - nothing, and I mean *nothing, in debian, needs pulseaudio to run.
<kbroulik> yep :D
<SIR_Taco> you need to keep in mind also, that the more ram you have, the more the system will use (because it's faster than swap)... a lot of people complain that they have X amount of ram and it's using 60% of it.... they don't get that it's better to have most/everything in ram than in swap
<kbroulik> hm okay I use pulseaudio
<kbroulik> I hated it but now I love it :D
<cher> swap is something for systems with in-memory databases or laptops that need suspend-to-hd for usability reasons.
<kbroulik> SIR_Taco: that's what I always tell em
<bodom> Well, usually I got about 20-30 windows opened at the end of a work day and I don't want to spend 15 min or emore next mrning to get them back
<bodom> suspend-to-hd works fine for me
<kbroulik> maybe one day I will have a computer with coreboot and systemd which will be ready in 10 seconds :D
<James147> SIR_Taco: I like how my computer (6gigs) slowly fills up to about 98-100% full over a few hours :)
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: so you have it working?
<SIR_Taco> James147: exactly :)
<kbroulik> once i figured out how to move around audio streams, I will never stop using pulse again :D
<SIR_Taco> James147: I only fill my 8 gigs when I'm doing 3D rendering
<BarkingFish> SIR_Taco, Give me 5 minutes and I'll tell you, I'm going to reboot now
<BarkingFish> See you in a bit
<cher> Now let's see if a Llano can do 3 monitors.
<cher> Ah no let's not see this, I have no HDMI cable... :(
<SIR_Taco> kbroulik: I agree.... but there are the odd card that doesn't like Pulse... usually older OSS drivers
<James147> SIR_Taco: but is that just application memory? or with buffers/caches?
<cher> You know what would be cool... if I could change the window of a running application to appear on another PC. Does X.org support something like this? (I.e. the same semantics as changing the value of the DISPLAY variable during runtime would have if this would be possible.)
<SIR_Taco> James147: what are we talking about? swap, or audio? haha
<James147> SIR_Taco: just ram :)
<SIR_Taco> James147: ah, no that's buffers and cache
 * kbroulik can't wait for systemd, wayland, coreboot, whatever :D
<SIR_Taco> speaking of audio... I remember walking to the computer store.... barefoot, in the snow, uphill both ways, to get a SoundBlaster Live card, because it had kernel drivers... ;)
<cher> That's pretty cool :)
<James147> SIR_Taco: uphill both ways?   :)
<SIR_Taco> James147: yea... there was no google maps or map quest.... I took a wrong turn :P
<James147> :D
<BarkingFish> James147, I'm not quite there yet.  I've killed pulseaudio by segfaulting it, and started artsd - I still have no sound though, I suspect I need to find a phonon backend for arts, and I'm sure there's one somewhere.
<SIR_Taco> anyway... lol.... my point is that I find the contrast of then and now kind of funny. When we got QT upgraded, or got a peice of hardware working on a Linux system, it was awesome.... an achievement even... Now everyone expects things to work out of the box, which is not a bad thing but not what I'm used to
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: can you change the "backend" setting under Multimedia in System Settings?
<BarkingFish> yes, but i only have a gstreamer backend right now
<BarkingFish> SIR_Taco, What is wrong with expecting things to work out of the box?  I know most if not all of linux's stuff comes with no warranty, but it shouldn't be too much to expect things to work like they're meant to, surely.
<BarkingFish> Linux as a whole has clearly lost the KISS philosophy.  Instead of making bigger and better things which may actually be totally and utterly useless, we should be looking at improving on the stuff which we *knew* worked.
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: I wasn't saying that things working out of the box was a bad thing.... I was just saying that when I started with Linux, half of the fun was getting things to work
<BarkingFish> It was for me too, SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> It's much more KISS than it was over a decade ago
<BarkingFish> It took me 9 weeks to get my first usb wifi stick to work on linux.  Fun? Not entirely, but once I learned how to do it properly, the next stick I got (my new one just 2 days ago) took 4 minutes to install and start scanning.
<SIR_Taco> I'm not going to argue with you that Linux is trailing as far as new hardware goes
<BarkingFish> It just annoys me we have so many different types of other things, and so few of others.
<BarkingFish> I'd be delighted to see us go the way of debian, their entire distro does not use or rely on pulseaudio anywhere.  Everything runs without need of it.
<SIR_Taco> we have many different options for things we have control over.... we don't have control over drivers for the most part
<BarkingFish> If only kubuntu was like that, I'd have a friend for life
<BarkingFish> Hell, I may even migrate to Debian just to get rid of it :P
<SIR_Taco> Debian sticks with older, yet reliable, software.... but if there was not innovation we'd be stuck on windows 3.1
<BarkingFish> reliable being precisely my point.
<BarkingFish> There's a difference between innovation, which is good, and sending out stuff which doesn't work right and not appearing to attempt to fix it (which is bad) :)
<SIR_Taco> if what you want/need is super stable, but a little behind the times... than go with debian. You might not have the newest browser or some of the apps
<BarkingFish> I'm not arsed with stable, SIR_Taco :D  What I want is *working* :P
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: I agree, but you need to look at the larger picture.... for a large proportion of the Kubuntu community, pulseaudio works as intended. Without feedback though, they can't do anything about it. If someone tries Kubuntu and says "crap, my sound doesn't work, screw this" then no on knows.... if someone says "hey my sound doesn't work, here's my card and here's  the problem" that helps them
<BarkingFish> sorry about that, plasma crashed :P
<SIR_Taco> did you get my last message?
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> it's in my scrollback :)
<BarkingFish> You see, I'm one of those kind of people, SIR_Taco - I expect **** to work when I want it to work, and I don't expect people to issue stuff which is broken from the word Go.
<BarkingFish> For me, across 2 different distros, pulseaudio has been broken.
<BarkingFish> On mandriva, I was shown by one of their devs, Thiago, how to completely strip pulseaudio out of my system and revert to alsa only.  It worked like a charm.
<BarkingFish> I don't have the instructions to do that here, the ones I had from the other distro don't work.
<cher> Cu guys
<BarkingFish> If I could find out how to do it, believe me SIR_Taco - I'd be all over it like chickenpox in a kindergarten
<SIR_Taco> ok.... let me see if I can find something to get you back to ALSA.... what verion of Kubuntu do you have?
<BarkingFish> 11.04
<SIR_Taco> ok, after removing PulseAudio, did you install alsamixer?
<BarkingFish> on the other distro? yes
<BarkingFish> I haven't been able to nuke PA here yet
<SIR_Taco> are we talking about 2 different things now?
<BarkingFish> I don't think so
<BarkingFish> I thought you were referring to me removing PA on the other distro, which I mentioned above.
<BarkingFish> When I did that, I installed alsamixer after doing so.
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<SIR_Taco> do you know the sound card?
<BarkingFish> off the top of my head, no. I'll lspci and find out for you
<SIR_Taco> great thanks
<BarkingFish> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<BarkingFish> how do I find out the actual model?
<BarkingFish> alsamixer tells me the chip is an Intel Cantiga HDMI
<SIR_Taco> is your system settings -> multimedia -> set to HDMI as default?
<BarkingFish> what, for output?
<SIR_Taco> yes
<BarkingFish> the output device just says "Internal analog audio stereo"
<BarkingFish> er, Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: ok, and it's not muted?
<BarkingFish> no
<SIR_Taco> you get absolutely no sound from any application and/or start-up/shutdown?
<BarkingFish> i get nothing from nowhere, whatsoever.
<BarkingFish> It's so quiet I could here a cockroach blow off in the hallway :)
<BarkingFish> *hear
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<BarkingFish> my fan is making more noise than my speakers :(
<SIR_Taco> in a console (or Konsole) "aplay -l" might give you more information about your sound card
<BarkingFish> it does, lots more. I'll pastebin it
<SIR_Taco> also, you don't have two sound cards? (ie. one on board and one as a card?)
<BarkingFish> no, one card, built in to the laptop
<SIR_Taco> ok
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680189/
<BarkingFish> there are 2 output devices available, one is the regular sound (STAC92xx) and device 3 is for the hdmi socket on the side, for when I plug into my hd tv
<SIR_Taco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680191/
<SIR_Taco> you'll likely have to reboot
<BarkingFish> done
<BarkingFish> I hope this gives me some sound, but I'd still like pulse off here if I can figure out how :)
<BarkingFish> I'll see you in a mo, SIR_Taco
<BarkingFish> sorry dude, i got nothing.
<BarkingFish> been end to end on alsamixer, turned everything up as high as it will go and i have nada.  I've tried a sound test in systemsettings/multimedia and i still hear nothing.
<SIR_Taco> what laptop do you have?
<BarkingFish> Compaq Presario CQ61
<BarkingFish> 105-SA version
<SIR_Taco> likely close to my HP laptop, that I had audio problems with
<SIR_Taco> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/63526 try reply #2
<BarkingFish> this one is mine - http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2009/10/Compaq1_01.JPG
<BarkingFish> I can't follow those instructions too well, they appear to be made out for a gnome based system
<BarkingFish> I'll give them a shot though
<SIR_Taco> yes, they are... just replace gedit with nano, or whatever you use
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: it really isn't a PulseAudio problem... it's a driver problem
<SIR_Taco> like my laptop... HP added some "unique" features to a normal soundcard from Intel.... and it breaks things
<BarkingFish> well I sorta have a problem now, I'm looking at the HD Audio model codes under STAC92 types, and my laptop isn't listed in the STAC92 set
<BarkingFish> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<billy__> what?
<SIR_Taco> but, HD audio isn't what you're after
<BarkingFish> no, but I need the model type for one of the commands in that list
<BarkingFish> options snd-hda-intel model=
<SIR_Taco> let me dig my laptop out
<SIR_Taco> ha, it is the same sound card for my HP :)
<SIR_Taco> give me a second and I'll put it to pastebin and you can copy it and see if it works
<BarkingFish> All I need is the model id of the card if you can pull it please :)
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: paste.ubuntu.com/680204/
<BarkingFish> okies, one sec
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: that should be close to the same laptop, if not the same sound card atleast. which the alsa-base.conf files should be the same
<BarkingFish> ok, I've done that. Is a reboot needed?
<SIR_Taco> reboot is the easy way yea
<BarkingFish> ok then, back in a bit.
<BarkingFish> hopefully with sound :)
<BarkingFish> we're getting further from the goalmouth here, SIR_Taco
<BarkingFish> now I have no sound, and aplay -l is saying DeviceList:240 - no soundcards found
<SIR_Taco> you'll likely have to have your evil pulse audio installed again :)
<BarkingFish> **** that, I'd rather have my balls passed over barbed wire :P
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<BarkingFish> I still have my evil pulseaudio installed, I haven't been able to take it off yet :)
<BarkingFish> That's what I wanted the help with!
<BarkingFish> The next question is, how do I get my alsa-base.conf back to how it was?
<SIR_Taco> I'm not sure, that at this point (11.04) you can pull pulse audio out... without breaking KDE
<BarkingFish> i.e, do we have alsaconf or a gui setup for alsa, detects card, etc
#kubuntu 2011-09-02
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: renaming/moving the file, and rebooting, should regenerate it
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> brb
<OffToHades> well roger me with a stick of dynamite and call me herbert. I have sound.
<valerx> aiuto
<OffToHades> !it | valerx
<ubottu> valerx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BarkingFish> SIR_Taco, I have full crystal clear audio
<SIR_Taco> excellent :)
<BarkingFish> instead of renaming the alsa-base.conf, i deleted
<SIR_Taco> same reslut
<BarkingFish> rebooted and came back with my speakers at full whack
<SIR_Taco> result even lol
<BarkingFish> bearing in mind it's gone 1am here, that will annoy the neighbors!
<BarkingFish> oh crapola
<SIR_Taco> well likely, an update has happened, it didn't over-write the config file (becuase by default that's usually bad)... so removing the old config made it make the new updated one... which has fixed your problem
<BarkingFish> I'm gonna screenshot this since I can't copy it, just went to multimedia in the systemsettings area, and got asked about a load of things the system wants to remove
<valerx> dove devo scriverlo per entrare nel canale /join #ubuntu-it
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: yes, they would be the old devices that you were using (or not in your case)
<BarkingFish> valerx, scuse, mi non parlato in italiano.
<BarkingFish> momento, per favore
 * BarkingFish = google translate
<SIR_Taco> there is an Italian channel, couldn't tell you what it is though
<valerx> dove devo scriverlo
<SIR_Taco> seems he found a bird, and 80's band, and something resembling a screwderiver :)
<kbroulik> is it possible to use light dm with Kubuntu as well? Ubuntu 10.10's dm looks soo nice compared to the old-fashioned kdm
<Pici> kbroulik: sure. Just install it and tell it to be the default at install time.
<kbroulik> okay, well, right, should work as it 1. will be in repos as of ubuntu and 2. kubuntu is not much different in the basement than ubuntu :)
<kbroulik> maybe just have to fuzz around with the theme then
<kbroulik> but kubuntu will ship kdm by default?
<Pici> Er, I think so.
<SIR_Taco> kbroulik: yes, kubuntu ships KDM by default
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<andygraybeals> i use regular ubuntu, but i want to try out the time tracking software known as 'Charm' i've used ktimetracker before, but i read that charm is better.  i'm wondering how can i install charm ?
<andygraybeals> it says it is a part of the kde playground.   is there a package i can install?
<zucken> hola
<zucken> hay alguien aaa
<mark___> Hey there. I was hoping someone could walk me through how to install Ventrilo on Linux?
<mark___> er
<mark___> Kubuntu
<mark___> !ventrilo
<mark___> Hey there. I was hoping someone could walk me through how to install Ventrilo on Linux?
<KimLaroux> mark___, this? http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<mark___> Yeah
<KimLaroux> do you want a client or a server?
<mark___> KimLaroux: Client
<KimLaroux> there doesn't seem to be a native one
<mark___> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to work in Wine
<KimLaroux> Ah, that's a different story
<KimLaroux> mark___, I can't help you since I have no experience with wine, but google "ventrilo wine" brings up many pages, including topics on Ubuntu forums
<mark___> None of them have been of much help at all. I tried installing it via wine myself and now wine says my c: drive doesn't exist and won't let me try to install Ventrilo.
<noaXess> morning
<jmut> hi folks. I read some topics in forums about sound being too low but couldn't really find a solution. Using kubuntu and max sound is definately not so loud. Any pointers?
<westmi> get some self-powered speakers like I did?
<soee> how can i uninstall plasmoid via terminal ?
<soee> the plasmoid was build from source
<kbroulik> soee: use plasmapkg
<kbroulik> plasmapkg -r <name>
<szal> how did you install it in the 1st place?
<kbroulik> szal: valid question ;D
<soee> szal, make install :)
<soee> kbroulik, can i list all installed plasmoids ?
<szal> soee: in that case, 'make uninstall' in the source tree
<kbroulik> soee: sure, plasmapkg --list ;)
<kbroulik> and to view them plasmoidviewer <name>
<soee> kbroulik, thank you
<kbroulik> hm weird, my system is so sluggish o.O
<chazwoza> hey all .... ii
<chazwoza> i'm running the latest kubuntu. is it possible to add files to my desktop, like in windows or gnome?
<chazwoza> and add shortcuts etc?
<szal> shortcuts - yes, sort of..  files - no, but there's the FolderView widget, which you can place as many on your desktop as you wish
<chazwoza> hmm
<chazwoza> folderview is ugly
<chazwoza> imo anyway
<James147> chazwoza: just drag and drop ^^
<James147> chazwoza: or you can switch to folder view layout form the dekstop settings... though you wont be able to drag widgets onto the desktop anymore
<James147> szal: and you can just drag files/folders to the desktop ^^
<James147> (creates an icon widget that basically links to that file/folder)
<James147> chachan: and folder view is only as ugly as your theme makes it :)
<szal> James147: that must be a relatively new development then, I know that it wasn't possible in the early days of KDE4
<James147> working here on 4.7, and I know it worked in 4.6 and probally 4.5 as well
<chazwoza> James147: thanks
<James147> chazwoza:  ^^ even :)
<James147> chachan: and folder view is only as ugly as your theme makes it :)
<James147> :p
<chazwoza> haha
<chachan> =/
 * szal never missed desktop icons
<chazwoza> i cant find the setting to change folder view
<chazwoza> i like to have files on my desktop
 * James147 hasnt either
<chazwoza> ones that im currently working on
<chazwoza> then i archive them when i'm not working any more
<James147> chazwoza: you can still drag files there ^^ and folder view is allot more felxable
<James147> (ie allows multiple different folders to be viewed at once eather then just one)
<chazwoza> where in desktop settings do i find it?
<James147> Veiw > layout
<chazwoza> aha
<chazwoza> brilliant
<chazwoza> thanks
<chazwoza> this is great :)
<chazwoza> and i can still use widgets
<James147> oo... you can :p
<James147> not seen that before... though i havent used it much :)
<chazwoza> v happy with this
<jillcee> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<chazwoza> kubuntu
<James147> jillcee: kubuntu...
<szal> whole sentences?
<jillcee> What are the differences in them?
<James147> jillcee: kubuntu use kde as the desktop envroment (and kde applications by default) and ubuntu uses gnome/unity and gnome applications by default
<jillcee> I don't know what kde or gnome/unity is James.
<James147> jillcee: you can install gnome and kde side by side on either system if you want (by installing kubuntudesktop or ubuntu-desktop respcitivly)
<James147> jillcee: they are the desktop envroments used by either system... best way to find out which you like is to try them both
<chazwoza> jillcee is playing dumb surely!
<James147> chazwoza: people who have never used linux before might not know
<James147> (ie almost everyone)
<chazwoza> true
<jillcee> I'm not playing dumb.. my disks are on order.. both ubuntu and kubuntu
<jillcee> So gnome and kde are just graphics
<James147> jillcee: i would advise installing one and they installing kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop after the main system is installed.... then you can switch bettween the envrioments by selecting one at the login screen
<James147> jillcee: more then just graphics, the behave differently
<James147> have different ideas about how things should be done etc..
<jillcee> contacts microsoft.. hehe.. i ordered the wrong disks
 * James147 advies trying them both out for your self and using the one you like more
<jillcee> okay James
<jillcee> James.. what kind of web browser do you use in kubuntu?
<James147> jillcee: chromium
<James147> jillcee: firefox is also availble ^^ as well as kdes konqueror
 * James147 dosnt like the default rekonq ^^ crashes far to often... have no idea why kubuntu made it the default
 * szal uses Firefox
<Duolos> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04.  Recently, however, the desktop effects just stopped working (the notification says it was shut down by another application).  How do I get them permanently reenabled?
<jillcee> Thank you James and everyone.. when i get kubuntu installed.. i'm come visit again.
<jillcee> Have a great day!
<lethu> Duolos, go to System Settings, then Desktop Effects
<lethu> there should be a button for enabling the effects
<Duolos> lethu: Yeah, I did that.  That's when the notification tells me they've been shut off by another application.
<Duolos> lethu: I press Alt-Shift-F12 to re-enable them and it shows they're enabled in System Settings, but they don't actually work.
<lethu> Duolos, what graphical program do you have running?
<lethu> programs*
<Duolos> lethu: None.  This happens at startup.
<Duolos> lethu: I don't have anything running at startup other than the core KDE services
<lethu> Duolos, are you using the proprietary drivers or default ones?
<Duolos> lethu: The default, open drivers
<naftilos76> hi as you know there are three ways to configure QT in Kubuntu Xrender, Raster and OpenGL. Xrender & Raster work but OpenGL does not. I tried OpenGL in my laptop and now i can not see any windows in X session. Is there a way to configure QT back to raster through a terminal?
<lethu> Duolos, did you try the proprietary ones?
<Duolos> lethu: No.  It all worked flawlessly when I installed Kubuntu.  Just a day or two ago, it stopped.  I don't recall installing anything other than the JavaSDK
<Duolos> err JDK
<Duolos> lethu: The notification says that the desktop effects have been suspended by another application but doesn't say WHICH application.  Any way to find out?
<lethu> Duolos, I think there's a command for finding which apps interact with which others but can't remember it right now
<Duolos> lethu: Alright, no problem.  Thanks for your help.  Obviously it isn't an emergency; I'll get to it another time.  Thanks again!
<lethu> Duolos, try running "top" in terminal and see if there's anything suspicious
<lethu> Duolos, yw
<naftilos76> anyone?
<naftilos76> Does anybody know how to configure QT options Xrender, Raster or OpenGL through terminal?
<naftilos76> anybody?
<naftilos76> Does anybody know how to configure QT options Xrender, Raster or OpenGL through terminal?
<James147> naftilos76: for a single application append "--graphicssystem opengl"  to the arguments
<naftilos76> James147: i need to change the global setting
<James147> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=90821 naftilos76^^
<[DeVil-BoY]> hello
<[DeVil-BoY]> i have a problem configuring a intel 915gm graphics card
<[DeVil-BoY]> i've been changing the xorg.conf
<[DeVil-BoY]> put i still caznt' get glxinfo
<naftilos76> James147: thanks
<[DeVil-BoY]> to display direct rendenring on
<[DeVil-BoY]> can someone please hlp?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<[DeVil-BoY]> howdy
<[DeVil-BoY]> any good troubleshooting experts around?
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tortuguito> alguem aqui sabe mudar o mac da placa de rede?
<tortuguito> alguem aqui sabe mudar o mac da placa de rede?
<tortuguito> alguem aqui sabe mudar o mac da placa de rede?
<FloodBotK1> tortuguito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szal> !pt | tortuguito
<ubottu> tortuguito: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<[DeVil-BoY]> help
<[DeVil-BoY]> help!!!
<James147> !help | [DeVil-BoY]
<ubottu> [DeVil-BoY]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[DeVil-BoY]> that's a though one
<[DeVil-BoY]> one line
<[DeVil-BoY]> i'll try
<[DeVil-BoY]> trying to get improved performance on my graphics card which is a 915GM intel onboard, when i run glxinfo | grep direct, it tells me that direct rendering is not enabled. also on the xrog.0.log it tells me that it fails to load. I have changed the xorg.conf file and it has improved a bit, i.e no more screen flickering.
<[DeVil-BoY]> but i'm trying to solve the issue that i'm having video files playing, on a reboot they will play for a few seconds then black no video image just sound. So i thought it would be related to direct rendering which is not enabled
<kailo> what's the quickest way to disable visual effects in kubuntu 11?
<kailo> I'm on a 5200fx pci card and running into a lot of issues
<kailo> is there some config file in particular that is ideal to hit up from vim?
<kailo> alternatively is there some command line tool for nvidia drivers, or will apt-get be sufficient?
<James147> kailo: alt+shit+F12 will toggle the desktop effects on and off
<James147> kailo: you can disable them in systemsettings > desktop effects
<James147> ^^ shift :)
<kailo> lol, thanks
<kailo> that worked
<kailo> James147: hmm the nvidia driver seems to be 'activated' but not in use.. stuck with 640x480 still
<kailo> James147: might that be because I'm connected to my display through a kvm?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> do i need the alt install cd of kubuntu to setup crypto fs at install time?
<KomiaPoika> 11.04
<ktchv_> wow
<Dennis_> Anyone here?
<Dennis_> ??
<genii-around> Dennis_: If you have some question regarding your Kubuntu, it's good to just ask the channel in general. Then someone who knows about your question may take it up :)
<genii-around> Ah, impatience.
<soee> today there was some update of apache and after updating when i want to open some page on localhost i have popup save window with info "You have chosen to open which is PHTML file (2,9  KB) from http://localhost" and buttons to save file etc
<soee> any idea what wrong ?
<Aterus> I update today to Ubuntu 11.10 Beta1 today and it seems the update went haywire. I ended up with both new and old sets of sotware...
<Aterus> anyone else had this issue?
<sorush20> how do I find out what sata chip i have and whether it suppoorts sata 1.5 two or 3?
<well_laid_lawn> sorush20: maybe try   lspci   to find out the sata card
<well_laid_lawn> and google the version of the card to find out what it does
<mero> hello, how can i install kde twitter plasmoid ?
<BarkingFish> mero: if you want the twitter plasmoid, i think you can download it from the add widgets section on your toolbar
<BarkingFish> actually, no you can't.  It's not in the list of plasmoids available.  Let me go hunt it down for you.
<KimLaroux> mero, Add Widget > type in "micro" > drag and drop "MicroBlogging" to the desktop > Configure > Service drop-down menu > twitter
<mero> KimLaroux: ok, but why there is "login" and "password" ? where i can put twitter link ?
<KimLaroux> I don't know, I don't use it, nor Twitter... don't you have to login on twitter?
<Auq544> hi
<Auq354> hi
<Auq354> ...
<Auq354> hm...
<bodom> Hi there. I'm experiencing damn slow file transfer on kubuntu, any of you know how to fix it? File transfer from console (mv) is really much faster!
<cmullinax> Good evening
<bodom> For comparisin, mv from console for a 700Mb file tooks about 20 min, copying it from dolphin tooks about 7 hours
<szal> bodom: transfer between what?
<cmullinax> Has anyone expereinced an issue with 11.04 on Lion and the recovery HD mac partition showing up on desktop?
<bodom> szal: From a folder to another. The destination folder is part of a cifs mount
<cmullinax> Clarify: Recovery HD partition showing up on Mac site
<cmullinax> side
<szal> 20 mins for 700 MB over CIFS?  you gotta be kidding..
 * szal moves ~350 MB files over Gbit ethernet in 5-10 seconds
<bodom> szal: No, that's real, guess that's because destination folder is encrypted server-side with strong encryption.
<bodom> szal: anyway, 20 mins are fine, 7 hours is a pain
 * szal blames the encryption
<szal> no experience w/ that, sorry
<szal> cmullinax: "11.04 on Lion"?
<cmullinax> Ubuntu install on a mac running MacOS 10.7 (lion)
<cmullinax> Apple includes a hidden backup partition for the OS
<cmullinax> It's not visible after the unbuntu install
<cmullinax> *now
<szal> kind-of Wubi for Mac?  never heard of
<bodom> szal: ty anyway
<logos> Alguém aqui usa o virtual box?
#kubuntu 2011-09-03
<bodom> logos: I use it, but this is an english channel
<szal> !pt | logos, and be more specific with your questions
<ubottu> logos, and be more specific with your questions: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<logos> I`m sorry i did not know
<logos> tanks my friendy
<bodom> Investigating my problem, it looks like that KDE doesn't use standard subsystem from file transfer, but uses kdo instead that's much slower :\
<new2net> Here is a diagram of the setup I trying tinyurl.com/3ugp4w5 and here is my hardware settings on [BOX 1] in the picture. pastebin.com/BCp59dJ7 . The problem is box1 and 2 are not communicating. Shouldn't I have to do something like this: sudo ifconfig eth1 up && sudo ifconfig --magic-params eth1 -> eth0, or something like that?
<new2net> I'm using Natty
<SIR_Taco> have no fear, Taco is here.... yes, lame I know ;)
<sipherdee_> cd /join #ubuntu-qc
<daniel___> @find
<daniel___> @findhola
<daniel___> hola
<SIR_Taco> nice
<kubuntu11011110_> hello there, need help with touchpad issue.
<SIR_Taco> kubuntu11011110_: what's the issue?
<kubuntu11011110_> system can detect my touchpad, but i can only tap and drag
<SIR_Taco> on an HP touchpad?
<kubuntu11011110_> it is a synaptics touchpad, in samsung laptop
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<SIR_Taco> do you know the model of the laptop?
<kubuntu11011110_> RV411, weird model.
<kubuntu11011110_> suppose running Win7 but i boot to kubuntu with my USB
<kubuntu11011110_> this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection has mentioned my problem under the 'Touchpad features like scrolling, tapping, etc do not work at all' section. No solution available.
<SIR_Taco> kubuntu11011110_: but the "mouse" part of it works? ie you can move the cursor around and what not?
<SIR_Taco> it's just the scrolling that doesn't work?
<kubuntu11011110_> i can move the cursor, i can't perform edge scrolling, multi touch
<SIR_Taco> have you tried this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<kubuntu11011110_> they just asked to submit debug and report the bug. no solution at all.
<SIR_Taco> ok... do you tried the part labled: "In case Touchpad features like scrolling, tapping, etc do not work at all."?
<kubuntu11011110_> yea... the system suppose has sensed my touchpad, but it doesn't support any enhanced function which suppose to be worked in other system
<kubuntu11011110_> etc Xubuntu 10.10
<kubuntu11011110_> I'm now at 10.04
<Secris> just wanted to stop by and say that Kubuntu 11.10 Beta is awesome
<kubuntu11011110_> ah... new KDE interface?
<Secris> I am just happy that it is probably the fastest version of kubuntu I have used
<SIR_Taco> kubuntu11011110_: yea... as in you followed those instructions? or yea you read those instructions?
<kubuntu11011110_> i have read, and what they want is to submit bug file to them.
<SIR_Taco> Secris: I agree
<Secris> I wonder if the problem I have been having has been fixed
<kubuntu11011110_> that's all. i went to the bug reporting page at launchpad and it has been reported by many users with different symptoms. it doesn't solve at all.
<SIR_Taco> kubuntu11011110_: ok, but have you tried the possible solutions above it?
<kubuntu11011110_> yes. nothing happened
<kubuntu11011110_> with only generated files which can prove it is a bug =.=
<SIR_Taco> ok, so you have a mouse (via the touch pad) but you can't click and/or scroll?
<kubuntu11011110_> i can make a single tap, move the cursor, and the buttons are working. however it doesn't go beyond that. the mouse menu should give me options to activate the enhanced function but it says touchpad is not detected
<kubuntu11011110_> it will remain unsolved until i update the system...
<kubuntu11011110_> i think so.
<Secris> My computer will only let me login if I have the network cable plugged up
<Secris> in fedora to stop the freezing I had to blacklist atlc1... what is it and how do I do it in kubuntu
<Secris> no takers
<kubuntu11011110_> Secris: hm...
<Secris> well I found out that it's the Atheros kernel module and in *ubuntu you can temporarily disable it with "sudo rmmod atl1c"
<Secris> I am going to reboot and try it
<keron> hello
<keron> how to instyall tyhe driver?
<keron> someone can help me?
<keron> im new to ubuntu
<keron> someone can help me?
<Secris> well it worked
<keron> hello
<keron> Secris i want to ask some question
<Secris> keron I don't know if I will be able to help I am trying to get help myself
<keron> secris can you tell me how to install the graphics driver?
<Secris> on kubuntu you can hit Alt+F2 and type jockey-kde it should do it for you
<Secris> well if the driver is listed you will have to click the activate button but it's significantly simpler than doing it yourself
<Secris> keron did that help?
<keron> yes i had do that, it works, it download and install the driver, it needs to restart the computer, ok i restart and saw blank screen
<keron> i saw the tutorial and do what it say, delete the nouveau driver, i already do it, and install again whit hardware drivers and click the activate button, the result is same, when i restart the computer, blank screen again
<Secris> nvidia or ati
<keron> nvidia
<Secris> I don't know then all I have used is ati
<keron> how u install the driver secris
<keron> just tell me
<Secris> you can go to the nvidia site and try but those are your options
<keron> can you guide me to install the driver manually?
<Secris> never installed an nvidia driver
<Secris> I have never install one
<keron> how u install the ati driver?
<Secris> go to the ati site pick the card from the dropdown list then run the file that downloads at the command line
<keron> in windows file executed by .exe extension, how about ubuntu?
<keron> how to run the file with command line?
<keron> which file i must choose?\
<Secris> i don't know which file like I said never done an nvidia... to run a file from the command line you need to "chmodd 700 filename && ./filename"
<keron> in ati
<keron> just say in ati
<keron> can u tell me in linux
<Secris> sorry it's chmod not chmodd
<Secris> tell you what in linux
<keron> whay extension is the execute file
<Secris> there are no set extensions in linux
<keron> in windows executed file is .exe
<keron> hyow about it in linux?
<keron> o
<keron> ok
<keron> so if ihave download ta.gz or tar.bz2
<keron> what should i do
<Secris> you will need to extract it
<keron> only extract?
<keron> what next?
<Secris> i don't know it depends on what it gives you
<keron> do  u know about wine
<DaemonFC> Wine gives me a headache
<DaemonFC> :)
<keron> why?
<Secris> I think Kubuntu 11.10 may be the first one that I use without installing preload
<Secris> if it maintains (or improves) it's current level of speed I am going to start telling people to give it another shot
<maicol> buongiorno a tutti.
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ionite> hi. i am using sane but it shows failed to load device. what should i do?
<i1920x1080> can somebody help me figure out how using dbus to refresh kmails identity change?
<i1920x1080> im currently browing qdbusviewer up and down and I am lost on how to get kmail to refresh the emailidentities file
<i1920x1080> Id appreciate any help I can get on this
<tonymc> does anyone know how to install digikam2 from PPA? i have the PPA but can't install it due to dependency problems
<Mamarok> tonymc: could you please specify which Kubuntu version and KDE version you use?
<tonymc> Natty with 4.7.0 PPA
<tonymc> kubuntu-backports or something
<Mamarok> and which PPA do you try for digikam2?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Mamarok
<Ddpbf> tonymc  $ kde4-config --version
<Ddpbf> to determine wich kde
<Mamarok> Ddpbf: ?
<Ddpbf> Mamarok: to determine wich version of kde
<Ddpbf> he use, he should type kde4-config --version in konsole
<Ddpbf> :)
<Mamarok> are you actualkly asking a question or is this an answer for an unasked question?
<tonymc> Qt: 4.7.2  KDE Development Platform: 4.7.00 (4.7.0)
<Mamarok> tonymc: which PPA did you try for digikam2?
<BluesKaj> or open a folder , about kde in help
<tonymc> philip5
<Mamarok> tonymc: could you pastebin the error message you get when you try to install it?
<tonymc> just a moment, i'm currently trying to make my owncloud work on another channel :-)
<Mamarok> right
<Mamarok> tonymc: I guess you followed these instructions: http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/621
<tonymc> i did
<tonymc> it looks like it conflicts with other kubuntu ppa's
<Mamarok> which is an installation for the git version, which is more recent than the one in Philip's PPA
<tonymc> ah, screw it, i'll wait for oneiric then
<KomiaPoi1a> in kde4, how do i move the taskbar on the top of the desktop?
<Mamarok> I doubt that
<tonymc> move or add the panel
<Mamarok> tonymc: Oneiric doesn't have a newer than 1.9.0
<tonymc> but i'm sure it will have it somewhere in ppa's
<Mamarok> tonymc: well, Philip's PPA is the latest you can get
<tonymc> latest *for now*
<Mamarok> but you could at least pastebin the error you get, so I can have a look at it :)
<tonymc> when we all officially move to 4.7 (as opposed to just us brave ones using PPA's) then it will have proper dependencies for oneiric
<tonymc> KomiaPoi1a move/add a panel to the top and then move the taskbar widget
<tonymc> there's no error, just unresolved dependencies
<Mamarok> did you notify Philip about that?
<Mamarok> sibce we do not give support for external PPAs, you should ask him
<Mamarok> since*
<jordi> hi
<jordi> it's a test of my quassel irc
<jordi> someone here
<jordi> ?
<tonymc> Mamarok no i haven't, as these problems are really due to me using a backports ppa - phillip's PPA uses older packages
<tonymc> so technically it's not phillip's fault
<c2tarun> I have two java's installed on my kubuntu open-jdk and sun-jdk. by default its open-jdk how can I switch to sun-jdk?
<OerHeks> i would remove one of the two.
<c2tarun> OerHeks, hmm... do you think this will work?
<OerHeks> i think you can have only one java alternative running in your browser.
<OerHeks> restart your browser after uninstall
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, are you going to do soe java programming then sun-jdk is the one you want , don't think it has much connection with open-jdk'
<KomiaPoi1a> what aptsource must i put to get gimp-registry, google earth, ...?
<OerHeks> KomiaPoi1a,  sudo apt-get install gimp-plugin-registry >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gimp-plugin-registry-a-repository-of-optional-extensions-for-the-gimp.html
<OerHeks> KomiaPoi1a, google earth may need 2 steps, lsb-core and the .deb file >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<kbroulik> how can I look up what kind of memory I have in my computer i. e. DDR3-1333 or so
<tonymc> i updated to KDE PIM 4.7 and now have my mail not updated
<tonymc> akonadi is stuck at 0% on one inbox and 6% on another
<_BS_> Having hit Alt-F2 (run command), and started typing, and a suggested command appear in grey ... what keystroke accepts it?
<_BS_> For that matter ... what is the application name of the beastie that comes up when I hit Alt-F2?
<KomiaPoi1a> OerHeks, thanks
<dappermuis> _BS_: enter accepts it
<_BS_> dappermuis: Not for me it doesn't, it just runs the command of the text entered to date. (evidently krunner is the app.)
<dnivra> hello. I run Kubuntu 11.04. Whenever I plug my laptop into a projector, Kubuntu freezes and I've to force restart. The projector's manufactured by Dell. Any idea what could be the issue and how I could fix it?
<dappermuis> _BS_: yes, it is krunner. For me if I start to type, once an application appears I hit enter and it runs
<dappermuis> for instance, kma+enter will run kmag
<_BS_> dappermuis: ok. thanks. Right now nothing happens when I hit Alt-F2, or right-click run command. Will have to chase that down first.
<dnivra> I don't have a projector right now so can't try anything :(. It's college property and rooms are locked. and besides I try plugging in, system freezes :D.
<dappermuis> _BS_: ah ok, so something else is probably wrong
<dappermuis>  what version of kde are you running?
<dappermuis> dnivra: it's probably some graphics driver issue
<dnivra> dappermuis: but it's worked fine in earlier versions-they were ubuntu true but still.
<dnivra> that's what's baffling me.
<_BS_> dappermuis: Yes, but problem occurred post asking my question. SC 4.7 I believe.
<dnivra> i have two installations of Kubuntu 11.04 and both have the issue.
<_BS_> dappermuis: Yes, confirmed.
<dappermuis> dnivra: ah, the driver has most likely changed in recent versions which caused it to break
<dappermuis> dnivra: you could try booting with a kernel that worked before and see if that helps
<dnivra> dappermuis: I don't have a kernel in which it worked since I did a clean install
<dappermuis> dnivra: what version is your kernel?
<dappermuis> and what graphics chipset do you have?
<dnivra> 2.6.38-8-generic and Intel graphics chipset.
<szal> dnivra: -8 is not up-to-date, please update your system
<dnivra> szal: i don't see updates-i just updated my system about one hour ago.
<dappermuis> dnivra:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/766395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 766395 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "multiple monitors fail to display" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dappermuis> no fix, but a bug has been filed
<dnivra> great! invalid :(.
<dappermuis> :/
<_BS_> dapermuis: Thanks, your 'kma' example works, but it's taking a coon's age to come up. Both the run command, and kmag. Something goofy going on here I'll have to resolve. Thanks.
<dnivra> the problem with my issue is that when the freeze occurs, the entire system locks up making debugging virtually impossible :(:
<dnivra> szal: you mentioned that the kernel isn't updated. any idea why it doesn't show up as an update then?
<tonymc> i updated to KDE PIM 4.7 and now have my mail not updated
<tonymc> akonadi is stuck at 0% on one inbox and 6% on another
<dappermuis> dnivra: you could try a mainline kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tonymc> i even tried recreating one of the accounts
<dappermuis> _BS_: okay, gl
<szal> dnivra: how do you update?
<dnivra> szal: "apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade"
<n233g16> hello everyone!
<dnivra> as root of course :)
<szal> make sure you have natty-updates enabled
<dnivra> szal: oh right. lemme check that.
<dnivra> szal: good guess. it wasn't. lemme try and check if there's a kernel update.
<dnivra> szal: sure enough. I'll give this a shot next time. hope it'll work. thanks a lot!
<dnivra> dappermuis: you too! thanks for that bug report. I might reopen it if it doesn't work for me.
<dappermuis> dnivra: no problem. As I said, you could also try a mainline kernel
<dnivra> sure-that's the next thing and in case it doesn't work I reopen the bug probably so it might get fixed for oneiric at least.
<Spectrum> Anyone have experience with WICD? Pros and cons vs. NetworkManager?
<BluesKaj> Spectrum, depends ..NM wifi hasn't worked for my Belkin USB wifi adapter since 2009 , the latest wicd-kde works just fine on it
<KomiaPoi1a> OerHeks: can i use the .deb package from google earth download or do i have to unpack it first and then make another google earth package?
<Ddpbf> Spectrum: if you have wadsl conection than yo should try wicd
<Ddpbf> generally it works better than nettwork manager with wadsl
<hacked_kernel> the CPU usage of the Xorg is very high, any suggestions?
<Spectrum> Thx. NetworkManager works fine for me. Just see a lot of people using WICD and wondering what's up.
<ubuntu_> hi all
<BluesKaj> Spectrum, it's an alternative to NM , depends what drivers are needed and wicd seems ato accomodate the lesser knowns
<ashwin> how to install qt quick designer in kubuntu?
<KomiaPoi1a> i have kubuntu 11.04 64bit, what do i have to install to let the google earth package install? it tries to install deps such as lib32gcc, ... but "is not going to be installed"
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoi1a, install lsb-core first then try the GE deb either from the repos or the GE site ..I used the GE site
<OerHeks> KomiaPoi1a, you did select 64 bit @ http://www.google.com/intl/en/earth/download/ge/agree.html ?
<avihay> yes
<avihay> woops, ignore
<ashwin> how can i install latest qt softwares and libs?
<BluesKaj> ashwin, do you have qtcreator , qt designer is a plugin
<KomiaPoi1a> BluesKaj: i installed lsbcore and then i try dpkg -i google-earth-stable_current_amd64.deb but it complains about missing lib32 dll's
<KomiaPoi1a> OerHeks: yes
<ashwin> BluesKaj: i need to install qtcreator<=2.2 for qt quick design,
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoi1a, there are no dlls in linux , they're called libs ..insyall ia32-libs
<BluesKaj> install
<ashwin> everything in kpackagekit is old
<OerHeks> ashwin, compile it from source, if it is not available
<BluesKaj> ashwin, install sudo apt-get qtcreator
<BluesKaj> oops
<OerHeks> current in 4.7 is 2.1.0
<BluesKaj> ashwin , old doesn't mean it doesn't work
<KomiaPoi1a> BluesKaj: ok, i had to make apt-get -f install with no package to solve it
<ashwin> i need latest qt quick and designer for it
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoi1a, ok , does it work ?
<KomiaPoi1a> BluesKaj: still downloading, will keep you posted ;)
<BluesKaj> ashwin, /join #qt
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoi1a, ok :)
<OerHeks> ashwin, look @ http://qt.nokia.com/downloads/downloads#qt-creator
<OerHeks> but then you are on your own, ifaik
<KomiaPoi1a> what's the command to list hardware in linux again?
<EagleScreen> KomiaPoi1a: try lspci OR lsusb
<OerHeks> lshw
<KomiaPoi1a> ooh yea
<OerHeks> this page may be a good start for terminalcommands > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ratchetman> Could someone tell me how to open an installer? I just DLed the latest adobe flash plugin and opened it with ARK.
<lcb> Hello/s
<BarkingFish> afternoon all :)  I need a little help here.  Every time I touch one particular corner of my screen, my session locks.  I think it could be one of KDE's screen actions, but I don't know where to unset it from. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, which corner, upper left ? if so open system settings>workspace behavior>screen edges
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, bottom right
<BarkingFish> but I'll check it anyway
<lcb> BarkingFish: Workspace Behavior and Screen Edges
<BarkingFish> yep BluesKaj - it was a lock screen action
<lcb> but it depends where you have it set
<BarkingFish> I've cleared it.
<guest__> hello, I'm trying to install choqok and I'm getting this error when I run cmake "ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found"
<guest__> does any one know how to resolve this error?
<KomiaPoi1a> BluesKaj: google earth works, but the fonts are all f*cked up, and I can't make the left area smaller than half a laptop screen
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoi1a, open system settings > application appearance >GTK+appearances ..configure the gtk apps there
<konqui> anyway to get dolphin integration with ubuntu one?
<OerHeks> i can't get ubuntu-one working on KDE :(
<konqui> installed the gnome client, ubuntuoe folder synchs
<konqui> but I would like dolphin int to add more sync folders
<tsimpson> maybe this can help you: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/ubuntu-one-the-kde-way/
<konqui> tsimpson: outdated no longer works since u1 changed its api
<tsimpson> I guess vddlogger needs more love/money
<robric> hello
<robric> can sme1 help me...??
<robric> i want to make a bootable usb ..
<robric> using kubuntu 11.04
<OerHeks> hi robric use usb-creator from the Kubuntu menu
<robric> hello ...i want to make a bootable xp usb ...
<robric> bt it dosent take the iso image
<OerHeks> did you check the image Md5sum ?
<OerHeks> ehm xp usb ?
<OerHeks> ask in ##Windows i guess
<xanadu> hello
<x-number> hello
<OerHeks> hi x-number
<x-number> :-)
<x-number> i'ḿ just learning about this....
<x-number> IRC...
<x-number> ;-)
<excognac> re
<excognac> what does this mean? [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=ec:55:f9:1d:ae:e3:30:46:9a:c4:fd:b9:08:00 SRC=209.85.169.120 DST=192.168.0.14 LEN=267 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=48 ID=8205 PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=51041 WINDOW=108 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<Torch> excognac: without context it looks like some log from a firewall blocking a tcp packet, probably http
<excognac> Torch: yeah, from kernel log but it was bold. a few minutes earlier the machine froze. Why? Is this helps ?EXT4-fs (sda5) re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<Torch> the firewall entry surely has nothing to do with a non-responding machine.
<Torch> the ext4 thing is serious if this is your root file system. it's serious if it isn't as well.
<excognac> ok, what could be the problem?
<excognac> how to fix it?
<Torch> excognac: run this as root in a shell (without the quotes): "tune2fs -C 9999 /dev/sda5"
<Torch> excognac: then reboot
<Torch> excognac: this will trigger a file system check on your next boot.
<Torch> excognac: just a wild guess, though.
<excognac> ok, but it can't cause any further trouble, right?
<Torch> excognac: it can indeed make the situation worse, i'm afraid, but it's not very likely
<excognac> well, c u soon then hopefully
<excognac> No command arguments supplied!
<excognac> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<excognac> KdeSudo will now exit...
<Torch> sudo makes you root in this case, not kdesudo
<excognac> I know
<excognac> I never typed kdesudo
<excognac> thanks anyway
<RiffRaff> Do Display setting carry over between enviroments?
<Torch> RiffRaff: which settings do you have in mind?
<RiffRaff> just a question to understand better for gnome i am using compiz to do niffty things with the desktops but for kde i was told to use kwin just wondering if it would cause conflicts problems or where the line between enviroments divides?
<Torch> RiffRaff: whatever you configure compiz to do in gnome has zero effect on kwin
<RiffRaff> and vise versa?
<Torch> RiffRaff: yes
<RiffRaff> so all the visual stuff is divided between enviroments and software/package stuff is shared?
<Torch> RiffRaff: compiz and kwin are just two applications that happen to do the same thing.
<Torch> RiffRaff: you wouldn't expect firefox and chrome to share their configurations, right? ;-)
<Torch> (neglecting importing bookmarks and stuff now ... ;-)
<RiffRaff> well thats what im feeling out is where do the eviroments divide; firefox and chrome share bookmarks but they don't share security settings, gnome and kde share program list but not visual settings
<RiffRaff> least thats what i'm understanding so far
<Torch> RiffRaff: yes, that's how it is. the applications they appear to share are just the applications installed on your machine. when you run a program from inside KDE or gnome the desktop environment doesn't care much if it's a gnome or kde app
<Torch> RiffRaff: you usually get certain benefits from using only KDE apps in KDE and only gnome apps in gnome, but it's not a requirement
<RiffRaff> to highlight txt you type the persons name and the colon?
<Torch> RiffRaff: to talk to someone, type a few chars of the person's nick and type <tab>
<Torch> RiffRaff: your client (konversation or quassel, i guess) will autocomplete the nick. you may have to cycle through alternatives by pressing <tab> more than once
<RiffRaff> Torch: i think i get the hang of it
<Torch> RiffRaff: you do ;-)
<RiffRaff> Torch: thanks for taking the time i have much to learn about linux and irc
<Torch> RiffRaff: you're welcome
<RiffRaff> Torch: what is the best place/way to learn about tty and init levels?
<Torch> RiffRaff: hmm. afaik (k)ubuntu doesn't really _have_ init levels any more
<Torch> RiffRaff: and what do you want to learn about tty? what do you mean with the term?
<Torch> RiffRaff: console in general?
<RiffRaff> the alternate screens that aren't gui screens that you can iniate xserver to run different levels of gui. i'm aware of this stuff but very very far from understanding them
<Torch> RiffRaff: the concept is the machine boots to some text-only level. no gui, no mouse (simplifying things), just text. then you're free to run whichever graphical environment you want, including multiple of them at the same time.
<Torch> RiffRaff: this used to be called init levels indeed. level 3 was text withoutt X, 5 was full X. (4 was unused)
<Torch> RiffRaff: (k)ubuntu does not use this concept any longer as far as i know, just some compatibility to keep scripts working.
<Torch> RiffRaff: i'm not familiar with the "new" system (k)ubuntu used enough to describe how it works, really.
<RiffRaff> okay
<RiffRaff> do the levels change from distros?
<Torch> RiffRaff: no
<Torch> RiffRaff: there's a standard from, i think, the end of the 1970s (i'd have to look that up) that says which level is what
<Torch> RiffRaff: in theory each unix/linux is free to do with those what they want though
<Torch> RiffRaff: and thinking of it, there indeed are some variations.
<RiffRaff> was originaly trained in suse linux was almost certin init 7 was full
<Torch> RiffRaff: init 7 does not exist on suse ;-)
<Torch> RiffRaff: there's only init 0 (which is shutdown == off) to init 6 (which is reboot)
<Torch> RiffRaff: pretty arcane stuff for half past one in the morning, btw ;-)
<RiffRaff> its 16:30 for me, emphisis was put upon this stuff when i was trained not sure why but the more i remember the more i can ask and learn
<Torch> RiffRaff: nothing wrong with that, i was just trying to point out that you shouldn't be too surprised to find out not everything i say here is 100% correct and precise
<Torch> RiffRaff: as always, wikipedia is a good starting point: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<RiffRaff> forgot it was called a runlevel and init levels is too vague to search with
<RiffRaff> as far as package management i am not too keen on the kpackagekit and prefer synaptic but is it wise to set synapic as defualt package manager?
<Torch> RiffRaff: nothing wrong with that if it suits your needs.
<Torch> RiffRaff: i just use the command line tools, apt-get and dpkg
<Torch> RiffRaff: there's also aptitude on the command line, but i never bothered with that
<RiffRaff> aptitude?
<Torch> RiffRaff: another command line program to manage packages
<RiffRaff> one thirty you in london?
<Torch> RiffRaff: not in londong, it's 0:45 there.
<Torch> RiffRaff: i'm in germany
<RiffRaff> hmm love thier wine
<Torch> RiffRaff: hehe
<moi> hello
<RiffRaff> how does one use tar.bz to install packages?
<Torch> RiffRaff: you unpack the tarball with tar xfj <name> from the shell and then check what's inside what you unpacked
<Torch> RiffRaff: in theory you should be able to use KDE's ark gui, but it's so buggy i'd advise against it
<RiffRaff> using ark i can unwrap the package but i can
<RiffRaff> okay so try xfj?
<Torch> RiffRaff: in a shell, run "tar xfj <name of the package file>"
<Torch> RiffRaff: this will unpack it in the current dir
<RiffRaff> tar: Child returned status 2
<RiffRaff> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Torch> RiffRaff: copy the whole command and output to paste.kde.org (see topic)
#kubuntu 2011-09-04
<RiffRaff> http://paste.kde.org/117799/
<Torch> RiffRaff: well ;-) it's not a bz2 ;-)
<RiffRaff> Guessing at how to do that whole bit
<Torch> RiffRaff: what you have here is a gz file
<Torch> RiffRaff: so the correct magic would be "tar xfz"
<Torch> (there's also, i think, a swtich to let it auto-detect, but i never used that)
<RiffRaff> okay unpacked the package turns an executable but it doen't do anything
<Torch> RiffRaff: what do you do so it doesn't do anything?
<RiffRaff> (shows windows background) double click
<RiffRaff> also tried to open it with synaptic
<Torch> RiffRaff: you cannot open downloaded tarbarlls with synaptic. you're missing a piece of the puzzle here.
<Torch> RiffRaff: synaptic (or apt-get or whatever) lets you install "official" stuff from the repositories kubuntu provides
<Torch> RiffRaff: what you're doing is install non-official stuff from somewhere else. nothing wrong with that.
<Torch> RiffRaff: but anyway, you're not going to run _anything_ from synaptic or any package manager
<Torch> RiffRaff: i'd try running it from the shell
<Torch> RiffRaff: it's probably going to complain about some missing dependency
<Torch> RiffRaff: kubuntu's package management will resolve those for you, but you're installing something behind its back, so there's no help
<RiffRaff> what does the "add downloaded packages" do?
<draik> Installs what you downloaded.
<RiffRaff> seems really picky
<RiffRaff> how do you run it from shell?
<Torch> RiffRaff: cd into the directory you created when you unpacked the tarball
<Torch> RiffRaff: the executable will probalby be right there. you did find it in the GUI after all.
<Belial> Hi all.  I was trying to switch from Mandriva to Kubuntu but found it impossible to install.  I tried 11.04 first (twice, two different independent iso downloads and burns) and then 10.04 LTS.  In both cases the install failed at around 50%
<RiffRaff> got it, and doing ls shows the file in green
<Belial> WTF?  Mandriva (2011.0) and all previous versions install(ed) just fine, no hitches, so I am trying to understand what the issue might be to kill off kubuntu's install at around the same point each time?  Any ideas?  I am running an Intel i7 core and trying to install the 64-bit version.
<Torch> RiffRaff: oh, well, and the crucial part: run it from the shell in the directory with "./<programname>"
<RiffRaff> so do i just type its name or a precommand
<Torch> RiffRaff: the "./" is important
<draik> But the './' only works if the program is executable
<Belial> I liked what I saw of kubuntu from the livecd but simply cannot install it.
<Torch> draik: he says it's green == executable bit set
<draik> Sorry, missed that
<Torch> Belial: that's bad to hear, but you'll have to provide more detail for anyone to help you
<RiffRaff> okay so how do you see if see if its installed?
<Torch> RiffRaff: there's no install-step
<Torch> RiffRaff: unpackaing the tarball is sufficient
<Torch> RiffRaff: or should be
<Torch> RiffRaff: some applications unpack a tarball andt then run their own installer. google-earth used to to that, dunno if it still does
<RiffRaff> i unpacked it ran "./<filename>" got linked results http://paste.kde.org/117805/
<Torch> RiffRaff: the usual thing however is to unpack the tarball and run the app inside and that's it.
<Torch> RiffRaff: and then? command prompt again?
<RiffRaff> yep
<Torch> RiffRaff: looks like this is a command line app
<Torch> RiffRaff: so do as it tells you and run it with "-?"
<Torch> RiffRaff: checking their home page, it's non-gui
<Torch> RiffRaff: command line only
<Belial> Torch:  I originally downloaded and burned the big 11.04 iso to dvd.  It started fine, and I used my existing partitions (from Mandriva).  It got to installing packages and then errored out at around 50%, leaving me with  totally borked grub (couldn't boot into ANYTHING afterwards).  It looked like it was complaining about some failure in a python script that was part of the install program.  I then downloaded a CD-sized image of
<Belial> 11.04 and, at the same time, for 10.04 LTS, and burned them both to DVD and tried both again.  Same issue: failure at 50% and a request that I file a bug report.  I did for both.
<Belial> Is there any reason that the install app would have a problem with preexisting partitions from a previous linux install?  I tried ext3 and ext4 for my / and /usr partitions/mounts but it didn't matter.
<Torch> Belial: the installer is mostly written in python, afaik, so that would at least make sense
<Torch> Belial: you didn't install to partitions that were already occoupied with the previous install?
<RiffRaff> is "./" a shortcut for current directory?
<Torch> RiffRaff: yes
<Torch> RiffRaff: well, at least in context of running stuff
<RiffRaff> time to go. Thanks for all the help
<Belial> Torch: i installed over Mandriva but formatted / and /usr (the biggies).  I never reformat /usr/local or /home.  Those are reiserfs and never need to be reformatted if I can help it.  Too much important software and files that I don't what to have to recreate into working order again.
<Torch> Belial: i agree this should work
<Torch> Belial: but without an error message including a backtrace of what went wrong we're probably not going to get anywhere about this
<Torch> Belial: did the installer create the bug report for you? probably not, or did it?
<Belial> Torch: 11.04 produced nothing.  I simply submitted my syslog and partman files.  10.04 LTS did produce a backtrace.
<Torch> Belial: bug report number?
<Belial> At the moment I'm back with a buggy Mandriva 2011.0 (because it works...sort of).
<Belial> Torch.  Let me check.
<Belial> Torch:  It will take me some time.  I have to go for now.
<apolo> 65
<BarkingFish> any emergency bug people around at all? I've discovered a very severe bug within kubuntu, and it needs dealing with, pronto.  I need someone who I can deal with in PM.
<BarkingFish> It's a major security issue
<nibor> is this the channel where i can ask for help in ubuntu?
<avihay_> nibor: this channel is ment for kubuntu questions. you can /join #ubuntu for support for ubuntu specific issues
<Guest95656> nic robin
<Guest95656> nick robin
<[DeVil-BoY]> loads of action here
<Guest42100> hi, this page does not have working instructions... 11.10 does not yet show up as a valid distribution release... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades  This page could be upgraded to include some instructions to try the beta
<moetunes> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jester_> hi
<foobarz> i'm running ubuntu and kubuntu under qemu-kvm, and the mouse disappears at various places around the screen... is there a fix for this?
<bobweaver> any one up help me with bash script I ask everwhere else but no help
<foobarz> what is the problem?
<bobweaver> i use to have gnome 2
<bobweaver> swiched to plasma 4.7
<bobweaver> no all programs that I have under ect/skel are named alacarte-made-###.desktop instead of the nameof program .desktop
<bobweaver> now* all programs that I have under ect/skel are named alacarte-made-###.desktop instead of the nameof program .desktop
<bobweaver> this makes /etc/xdg/menu real confussing
<bobweaver> but if I do a say sudo nano alacarte-application-1.desktop
<FloodBotK1> bobweaver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> I can see the name of the program
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681635/
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681636/
<foobarz> bobweaver: what is the bash problem? i'm not even seeing bash here
<bobweaver> http://pastebin.com/mpWVbbRi
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681635/
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681636/
<bobweaver> ^^
<bobweaver> alacarte-1.desktop
<bobweaver> so I figure that i should be able to use something like sed or awk to pull the name ot the rename the file from alacarte-1.desktop to Stop Apache.desktop
<bobweaver> I just dont know how ?oo?
<foobarz> bobweaver: ok, I don't understand what those desktop files even do! but maybe i can figure out a bash script to do the rename as you like
<foobarz> bobweaver: looks like line 8 is showing the actual command that get executed
<bobweaver> oh well line 10 is name
<foobarz> bobweaver:  looks like line 9 is showing the actual command that get executed
<bobweaver> I think
<foobarz> bobweaver: you want the files renamed by that Name=  (line 10), or really by line 8  Exec=somecommand arguments...   ?
<foobarz> bobweaver: you want the files renamed by that Name=  (line 10), or really by line 9  Exec=somecommand arguments...   ?
<foobarz> XD
<bobweaver> line 10
<foobarz> bobweaver: that name has spaces in it, so you'd have file names that have spaces in them, but that is usually not a problem
<foobarz> bobweaver: spaces can be replaced with _
<foobarz> bobweaver: you there?
<bobweaver> yeah
<foobarz> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681672/
<foobarz> bobweaver: ? problem solved?
<bobweaver> ummm ..
<bobweaver> hang on
<bobweaver> 444.1 kb
<chompg> hello, every time i open a document in kate, i need to do F9 F11 to hide some bar and display the lines; how can i mak e this default?
<bamcris> is there any app for ubuntu same as iMESH?
<chompg> hello, every time i open a document in kate, i need to do F9 F11 to hide some bar and display the lines; how can i mak e this default?
<kannan> hello, i have kubuntu natty and kde 4.7.. The login sound plays after a delay of 10 secs and during that time no activity could be done.. does any one why is it so ?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<MissAngel> are there any options for proper kde integration with ubuntu one?
<OerHeks> MissAngel, i feel sorry to say no, but that is how it is.
<BluesKaj> MissAngel, no , just install it , the proper gtk libs will install with it and ubuntuone will available in kmenu>apps>settings
<OerHeks> also in Nautilus, BluesKaj  ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<MissAngel> hm I've done that but its not well integrated e.g I I cannot add other synch folders except from CLI
<BluesKaj> no OerHeks , but if she's looking for integration like nautilus on gnome,then I'm afraid not ..similar tp dropbox
<[DeVil-BoY]> hello
<[DeVil-BoY]> what could cause xine to fail decoding video after fast forward a video file
<BluesKaj> MissAngel, I have ubuntuone installed and I can live without the sync , but I don't have a lot of data uploaded or shated
<BluesKaj> shared
<MissAngel> hm think I'll stay with dropbox for the time being, it will take time to migrate data out
<dappermuis> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using update manager and getting "Distribution upgrade process exited with code 1."
<dappermuis> 32-bit fresh install of 10.10
<BluesKaj> dappermuis, try it in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade...the update manager is buggy
<dappermuis> BluesKaj: ok, will try
<hacked_kernel> Xorg CPU usage is very high, "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT"
<hacked_kernel> any ideas?
<Peace-> hacked_kernel: try with xrender
<Peace-> hacked_kernel: try with without desktoop effect
<Peace-> try with another driver
<Peace-> try another kernel
<hacked_kernel> When I disabled the desktop effects the usage was even higher
<hacked_kernel> what are the other options than Xorg
<Peace-> i have intel 945gm
<Peace-> no problem here
<Peace-> it seems a big bug of the driver
<Peace-> or of the kernel
<ionite> BluesKaj: u there?
<BluesKaj> ionite, yes
<ionite> BluesKaj: i get prompted only software mangement tool at a time. can i cant run deb packages because i keep getting prompt by that. but i did not turn on synaptics, or aptitude
<BluesKaj> prompted by update manager ?
<BluesKaj> ionite, ^
<ionite> BluesKaj: nope. i made sure no other software manger is on except my web browser was on.
<ionite> BluesKaj: what could be running in the back ground that causes?
<Miles__> is it normal for power profiles not to change automatically when the charger is unplugged?
<Miles__> i also can't find an option for palm detection on the touchpad :C
<ionite> BluesKaj: also i got this error message when i tried to install a new language: E:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<BluesKaj> yes, open software manager and disable update notification,  ionite
<BluesKaj> ionite, yes run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ionite> BluesKaj: i'm using kde 10.4 so how should i disable in software manger?
<BluesKaj> just disable notification
<ionite> BluesKaj: how do i disable? where should i go to disable?
<BluesKaj> ionite, ..not sure exactly ..I never use it , I use synaptic or muon
<BluesKaj> merely for referencing package names , usuallu use the terminal to install/removbe packages , ionite
<dacresni> is there a way to install the beta from an alpha install?
<dacresni> like an apt-get upgrade ? or dist-upgrade? orcsomething?
<dacresni> *or something
<BarkingFish> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dacresni> this is a little different
<dacresni> im going from alpha to beta
<BluesKaj> dacresni, have you already upgraded to alpha then just rub update/upgrade /dist-upgrade , again
<BluesKaj> rub=run
<dacresni> actually i installed the alpha but ok dist-upgrade thats what I wanted to know
<BluesKaj> , BBL
<ionite> BluesKaj: how do i install chinese input for KDE?
<ionite> oh.. ure gone.
<ionite> how do i input chinese characters in KDE?
<DarkwingDuck> For anyone who wants to help write the system docs for Kubuntu, head over to #ubuntu-doc we are holding a doc jam!
<mdebandi> alguien habla español?
<jessa> hello all
<jessa> can someone tell me why i should pick kde over xfce or gnome
<jessa> besides the fact that regular ubuntu is gonna use unity
<DaemonFC> because GNOME 3 is not really feasible within Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> it kind of works in Oneiric but they aren't packaging a lot of the shell extensions and nice little extras, it's just kind of "there"
<DaemonFC> XFCE is alright, but unfortunately as more and more of GNOME is going GTK3, you're going to end up pulling in a lot of libraries if you want any GTK 3 applications, and they won't be themed correctly
<DaemonFC> if that doesn't bug you, by all means :)
<DaemonFC> I think KDE is the only desktop environment right now that is sane, stable, performs decently, has a GUI layout that people will find comfortable, and consistent (any desktop with GTK, you're looking at having different programs split between two toolkit versions that don't respect each others settings and have different themes applied to them)
<DaemonFC> add to the fact that Unity is still pretty new and has bugs and shortcomings that are quite irritating....
<DaemonFC> granted some of this applied to KDE 4 when it was new, but as time has past, it has gotten very good
<DaemonFC> so if your computer can handle KDE, I think you should consider it
<DaemonFC> most systems sold in the last 5-6 years should be able to run KDE with no problem, complete with eye candy
<OerHeks> not only the desktop, KDE has got great applications, i don't know a better dvd-record tool like K3B
<DaemonFC> yes, with GNOME/Unity/most others, you'd need 4-5 applications to do most of what K3B can
<DaemonFC> great program
<DaemonFC> Brasero just burns discs, and that's ok if you only want to burn discs
<DaemonFC> K3B can do almost anything disc-related you can think of
<Snowhog> jessa: It is really just a matter of personal choice, that choice being impacted by the contraints of the hardware limitations you have.
<DaemonFC> I'd consider GNOME 3 and Unity in their current states to be pretty constraining
<Snowhog> KDE is still very much about giving the user control over their desktop, whereas Gnome is about giving the user a desktop that the developers feel is 'best', and is much harder for the user to tweek to their own likes.
<SubCool> whats going on guys.
<SubCool> Using liveusb as a Persistant OS - is a bad idea.
<SubCool> i have been trying to keep it going for two weeks now. Getting no where. Now im sitting here bored.
<dappermuis> SubCool: ?
<SubCool> just talking i suppose
<dappermuis> SubCool: hehe, ok
<dappermuis> where is the function to enable logging in Quassel?
<SubCool> whats a good chat site now a days.. im soo freaking bored
<SubCool> and dont say chatroulette
#kubuntu 2012-08-27
<noctiphile> ok, after going to prompt it says root filesystem check failed, but I get the shell ok
<noctiphile> yes, I have a 2nd pc
<phunyguy> sounds like a dead HDD..
<phunyguy> I had one go, shell still worked, but got filesystem errors.
<BarkingFish> ok.  So fsck on / is failing - my guess is your hard drive is shot.
<noctiphile> dual boots to Windows ok
<phunyguy> shell is running in RAM
<BarkingFish> noctiphile, how many hard disks do you have in the machine?
<noctiphile> and I can access files in home or whatever.  it appears to be mounted ro
<noctiphile> one hd
<phunyguy> btw, a hard drive can still go bad and work most of the time.
<BarkingFish> yeah, root is normally done like that as an option - errors=remount-ro I believe.
<phunyguy> get a nice big scratch from the head smashing into the platter
<phunyguy> was it dropped?
<phunyguy> ...be honest...
<noctiphile> no, just sitting on the desk...
<BarkingFish> Do you have an ISO copy of Kubuntu at all?
<phunyguy> recent earthquake?
<noctiphile> an old copy somewhere...
<noctiphile> nope, phuny
<BarkingFish> The only thing I can think of is that you might have to perform a reinstall.
<noctiphile> based on what I just saw in a forum, I think some installation got corrupted from the update done last, but I don't know what to do about it.
<phunyguy> Kubuntu has a repair install feature, no?
<BarkingFish> that makes me weary then - I haven't updated for a while, so I'll be wise to watch this.
<noctiphile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507558
<BarkingFish> phunyguy, there is a safe mode type thingy in grub, I'm sure of it - recovery mode.
<BarkingFish> But I don't think it will let you fsck and repair root - you need to umount root first, and it won't let you do anything once you unmount root :)
<noctiphile> my wife is the one who ran the update.  She thinks it was from 10.04 to 12.04 LTS, but I can't confirm.  Grub still lists 10.04 as the last version.
<TheLordOfTime> noctiphile:  it wouldnt auto upgrade to 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> at least not that i'm aware
<BarkingFish> no, TheLordOfTime, you're right.
<TheLordOfTime> thought so
<TheLordOfTime> that'd still need do-release-upgrade -d or similar command for Kubuntu, no?
 * TheLordOfTime memorized Ubuntu's release notes, not Kubuntu's
<unheeding> what is the best  desktop environment?
<TheLordOfTime> !best | unheeding
<ubottu> unheeding: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unheeding> heh
<unheeding> bestbot
<BarkingFish> TheLordOfTime, we normally use sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> BarkingFish:  to do release upgrades?
<TheLordOfTime> 10.04 -> 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> you'd use apt-get upgrade for that?
<TheLordOfTime> now, you're breaking the laws of apt-get...
<BarkingFish> no, sorry  - sudo apt-get release-upgrade
 * BarkingFish is tired
<noctiphile> well, anyway, I can't confirm it was the release upgrade, or some other package update
<noctiphile> is there a way I can check to see if something failed to install?
<BarkingFish> well if you're half way through an upgrade, and it's not finished, and you're broken, I suspect you're going to have to reinstall.
<noctiphile> she said whatever it was finished, so I'm assuming it finished with errors
<BarkingFish> I'd go to Ubuntu's website, download a full ISO of 12.04, burn it, and install it.
<noctiphile> ok, one last thing.  Can I remount the / partition being used as rw?
<BarkingFish> you should be able to.  what is the dev address of /
<BarkingFish> you can find out by just typing mount in the terminal
<noctiphile> /dev/sda5
<BarkingFish> ok - so in the terminal, just type mount  -t  ext2  /dev/sda5   /
<BarkingFish> that's assuming your root partition is ext2 of course
<noctiphile> it say already mounted
<noctiphile> ("or busy")
<BarkingFish> ok, we'll try for a remount using the full argument
<BarkingFish> type: mount -t ext2 /dev/sda5 / -o rw
<noctiphile> same message
<BarkingFish> :/
<noctiphile> how do I verify if it is currently ro or rw?
<noctiphile> oh, I could just try to create a file couldn't I?  doh
<BarkingFish> yeah, that would work
<noctiphile> yeah, can't "touch" anything
<noctiphile> it's ro
<BarkingFish> I think your only option here is to completely reinstall kubuntu, I'm afraid.
<BarkingFish> It sounds to me like root is corrupt, and you ain't gonna get in there to fix it.  You could try recovery mode as a last resort though
<BarkingFish> Do you get grub's selection menu pop up when you boot?
<noctiphile> yes!
<BarkingFish> l,
<BarkingFish> *ok, when you reboot, select the recovery mode option in grub, and try to get to a recovery menu - there is a fix option in there, I'm sure - but as I said earlier, i don't think you can fsck root with it
<noctiphile> the recovery boot option had the same problem
<BarkingFish> yeah, I think you're up the creek a la no paddle I'm afraid then
<noctiphile> lol.  okay.  Thank you very much for giving it a shot.
<BarkingFish> Do you have anything on windows which can burn an ISO, like Nero SmartStart?
<noctiphile> I can put one on a USB drive
<BarkingFish> that would be ok then, do one to a USB stick, and install it when you get in.
<BarkingFish> Do you have anything on your disks which is important?
<noctiphile> that's probably what I'll do
<BarkingFish> Because if you reinstall, you're likely to lose whatever you have on there unless you can access whichever parts of the disk you need to, and back them up to a DVD RW or another USB Stick
<noctiphile> yeah, I'll have to copy over some stuff first
<noctiphile> good thinking
<BarkingFish> yep.  OK then, as long as you're ok on what to do, and how, I think it's gonna be best for you to go ahead and do the reinstall. I'm just sorry your root has dropped out.  It happens sometimes, I've lost 3 installs in the past (not Kubuntu) to root corruption and hd failures
<noctiphile> I guess it's just a consequence of using a PC
<BarkingFish> not always, noctiphile - it can be a number of factors, mine is the fact primarily that I mostly use salvaged equipment to build my PCs, never had a professionally built one with new parts :)
<BarkingFish> None of my PCs have cost above $50 to build
<Obsidian1723-2> barking how do you build them that cheaply?
<BarkingFish> Recycling yard about 3 miles from my house.
<BarkingFish> They sell everything off dirt cheap - the less they have to get rid of, the better it is for them :)
<BarkingFish> it means they don't pay as much to dispose of all of our garbage :D
<Obsidian1723-2> ah
<Miles> kilometres
<Obsidian1723-2> Yeah, my last brand new PC was in 2005 until I bought one this year, otherwise I usually ran refurb stuff.
<Obsidian1723-2> but this new one is worth it. Not that bad of price I paid for it.
<BarkingFish> Miles, I use miles.   I wouldn't know a kilometre if you poured one into a basin and shoved it in my pants :P
<Miles> On the other hand kilometres doesnt ping me
<BarkingFish> if you don't wanna get pinged by unnecessary stuff, change your nick :)
<BarkingFish> we have a guy in another channel i'm in called  here  - everytime we type that word, he gets pinged, and he gets annoyed :)
<Miles> it's my name
<szal> and if you don't wanna get pinged by the evil ops, I suggest you move this conversation to -offtopic ;)
<BarkingFish> szal - i was merely pointing something out. if you don't want to get unnecessarily pinged, don't pick a common word as a nick :)
<szal> BarkingFish: I was primarily hinting at the PC recycling topic ;)
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<Miles> My mum picked it
<Linkmaster> I'm planning on making a server with RAID w/ ZFS filesystem for my mom to house her professional pictures, and was going to put Ubuntu Server on it, but I was reading about ZFS, and it says its not part of native Linux? Can I get a regular GParted disk, and set it up that way, or will Linux not natively install inside of ZFS ?
<MikeFair> I'd like to connect to an XMPP server MUC, what clients are recommended for that in Kubuntu?
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: unless you know about initrd images and kernel modules, and the boot process and mounting root filesystems, I'd suggest making multiple partitions where 1 partition is a straight native install (say 1G  just be safe) and then mount a /data volume as ZFS
<MikeFair> or better yet, buy a separate boot drive
<MikeFair> put it on a USB flash disk or something
<MikeFair> then have the USB OS mount the drives as data volumes
<Linkmaster> So, e.g., get a 50gb SSD or something to put the native Ubuntu Server, and have it use the ZFS partitioned drives?
<MikeFair> Once you get it working, the just take a backup snapshot of the USB key
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: I wouldn't waste the money on a real SSD like that, a 4G usb key
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: Then make two of them once it's working
 * Linkmaster would end up buying an 8 or 16gig at most
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: ok, that's fine, the point is "the server" is small, "the data" is what matters inthis application
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: The hardware for this should small, a RasberryPi even
<Linkmaster> Mhm, so, putting that aside, since the main question *is* the data, what do you recommend? I'm considering getting my xyz number of drives, and setting them up in some form of RAID(once I figure out the best for it...), and partioning them with ZFS to prevent data corruption as best as possible
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: It's for "storage of data" not "processing of data" right?
<Linkmaster> Mostly storage, but there *will* be processing, since she'll be accessing it via a samba file share thing from her computers
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: Yeah for purposes of this application the Samba processing is minimal, I'm talking things like automatically creating thumbnails of various sizes, auto-adding watermarks, face recognition, OCR, that kind of thing
<Linkmaster> She'd probably be doing that on her host computer, the file itself would just be stored on the server
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: I personally find RAID adds a lot of ongoing complexity for not a whole lot of benefit.  I personally would just recomment doing a periodic rsync to a second drive
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: Or some other kind of backup process
<Linkmaster> So I take it building a server with 8gigs of RAM, an i5-2310, an RNX-250PC2, and several 1 or 2 TB HD's is slightly overkill?
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: Or get something in hardware that hides the RAID level away from the OS
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: hehe - just a bit ;)
<Linkmaster> Thats what the ZFS was for, I'd let it handle the RAID for itself
<Linkmaster> She wants the server to be fast..so, thats what I assumed would be good for 'fast' without having to sacrifice too much money for
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: Yes, it'd be a great way to get dirty with ZFS
<MikeFair> Linkmaster: FAST = SSD
<MikeFair> but this isn't exactly Kubuntu related anymore :)
<unheeding> oh my god COMPWIZ
<unheeding> I turned them all on
<Linkmaster> mhm, but she needs several *TB*'s of information, and then lets go to offtopic
<unheeding> EYE CANDY EVERYWHERE
<Jozin> Is there anything better than Wine?
<Jozin> I tried to get it to run Guitar Pro and it keeps crashing on me
<skreech_> Jozin: Better?
<mn2010> Hello All
<D-coy> o7
<unheeding> oh my I have compwiz on its so awesome
<D-coy> compiz?. .. D:
<[1]nezumi> howdy is someone here who could give me a hint about dual boot Kubuntu/Win7
<[1]nezumi> appreciate a little help as I am linux-handicapped ;)
<Daskreech> !win
<Daskreech> !dualboot ?
<ubottu> Daskreech: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daskreech> :-p
<Daskreech> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<[1]nezumi> thx "bot"
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: I think that might help but if you want to ask something further poke me
<em> Daskreech: whatchya doin?
<Daskreech> Hi em
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> Catching up with the world
<[1]nezumi> I have really short two questions that you may know answer for straight away
<[1]nezumi> but thanks for links as well
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: Sure shoot
<Daskreech> em: what's happening in your world?
<[1]nezumi> because of work I have to keep win and lin separated as much as possible, I cant allow that if I screw up linux (that probably will happen :D) it will affect starting windows. I have all separate drive for linux - but question is if those systems are somehow connected by dual boot ar even if I screw linux up completely or want to try other distro I can do that without worrying about affecting win?
<unheeding> [1]nezumi: I've never had a problem with GRUB
<[1]nezumi> you know what happens when I make a mess on linux and want to start windows? It will just load up? I am very scared of screwing this up because I depend on that windows at the moment
<unheeding> i'd say go for it
<unheeding> when i have issues with linux (and I didn't this time, at all!) I'm still able to boot Windows
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: Well you have a few back up escape routes
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: I really doubt that you would be able to screw it up badly enough in the first few weeks bad enough to have boot issues
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: If you'd like i can explain somewhat how it works if you like technical explanations or I can just nod and assure you that you should be able to boot windows at absolute worst case in 15 minutes
<[1]nezumi> All I want is to run Krita and Mypaint smoothly but also to get bit deeper into linux - with time
<[1]nezumi> I would like to have idea what to do when this dual boot part is screwed :D Thx for your help buddy - all I heard about linux community is that is not helping lol
<[1]nezumi> And I like what I already saw on Kubuntu - even if that was only live cd boot
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: Well that's your number one ticket back to working land. If you screw up something so bad that Linux won't boot just load up the live CD and come in here and it should be fixed within about10 minutes
<em> [1]nezumi: no a boot issue because of something you do in linux is not likely unless you purposely mess around with GRUB - in any event if your windows partition is so important for work you should set up some backup for that anyway.
<Daskreech> If you somehow screw something bad enough that not even that can fix it (which I haven't seen in many years now) then a windows CD will give you access to windows but lock you out of Linux temporarily
<Daskreech>  again a live CD should fix that
<[1]nezumi> cool - I am running windows for years withour reinstalling it at all - I know how to take care of it but on linux I feel like going to Mars a bit
<Daskreech> GRUB (The GRan Unified Bootloader) can boot near anything that exists and it's pretty far out of your daily running around
<Daskreech>  You have to really be going out of your way to interfere with it as it exists in it's own little realm
<Daskreech> and as I said even then a live CD and 10 minutes should fix it
<Daskreech> Krita is great btw
<[1]nezumi> if linux and windows are on separate drives - where Grub is located?
<[1]nezumi> Yeah I love it even on Windows
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: Mars is kinda coolright now. Go Curiousity!
<[1]nezumi> curiosity is pretty much what brings me to it :D
<[1]nezumi> but curiosty killed a cat also...
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: and the internet loves kittens
<Daskreech>  so we aren't going to let that happen
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: It's a boot loader so it's on the main drive that boots first
<[1]nezumi> sorry to bother you but want to clarify
<dj_segfault> Hi.  Is there a way to get Kubuntu to start up in text mode, and start/stop X later at will?  Someone told me I could choose "command line" from the login screen, but I didn't see that option.
<[1]nezumi> I have win7 on my main drive. Can I install Kubuntu on separate drive but keep boot loader on main one? And I guess I could set so windows loads by default? Promise those are last on my newbie questions ;) FOR TODAY  ;)
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: Yes
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: that's correct
<[1]nezumi> thx a LOT buddy!
<[1]nezumi> hope this week I am going linux ;)
<[1]nezumi> still backuping things
<[1]nezumi> later! again thank you
<Daskreech> [1]nezumi: Sure. Come here if you have any questions
<Daskreech> dj_segfault: What are the options that you see?
<dj_segfault> I'm not at that machine right now, but from what I remember, it was like kubuntu, kubuntu safe mode, kubuntu plasma, kubuntu plasma safe mode
<em> anyone have any idea why kalarm does not play any alarms for me?
<Daskreech> It's afraid of being hit?
<Daskreech> dj_segfault: kubuntu safemode should give you a submenu you can choosecommand line from. As another option you can disable kdm from your services on startup
<Daskreech>  !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dj_segfault> Daskreech: Thanks. I'll try that.
<em> Daskreech: im talking about kalarm in kubuntu
<Daskreech> em: I kno :)
<hateball> em: By play, do you mean they are silent audio-wise, or do they not pop up at all?
<Phiscribe> https://play.google.com/store/books has a free section also
<Phiscribe> mt
<em> hateball: i dont know if it pops up. I mean there is no audio. Im not sure what popping up would entail
<utente> ciao a tutti
<utente> !list
<ubottu> utente: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hateball> em: iirc, by default it only pops up a window to notify you. I dont recall if it plays any audio by default
<em> hateball: lol an alarm clock that wakes you up by popping up?
<em> hateball: there is a place in it for 'making an audio alarm" and it asks for a file. I put that in there and then after one minute when i should hear some alarm, I hear nothing.
<hateball> em: well probably more people will set alarms to notify them of things when they're actively working with their computer, rather than using it as a wakeup alarm :p
<hateball> em: I see
<tonino> ciao a tutti
<tonino> !list
<ubottu> tonino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hateball> em: let me try to reproduce
<hateball> !it | tonino
<ubottu> tonino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hateball> em: I just created a new "audio alarm", pointed it to /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Phone-Ring.ogg and it played as expected
<hateball> em: I did  not adjust any settings regarding volume or so
<hateball> em: if you launch kalarm from a terminal, you should see output when it runs the alarm
<em> hateball: yeah i dont know what's wrong.
<em> hateball: i just quit it and restarted it and now the audio is working.
<hateball> em: Well that's an easy fix at least :D
<em> i set this to be my wake up alarm --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFPwm0e_K98
<em> well just the first two minutes of that whole opus.
<tonino> ciao a tutti
<tonino> !list
<ubottu> tonino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Anubis> hi there. can anyone tell me a good free dyn dns service ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bbeck> When I came in this morning, my hard drive was completely full.  It turned out the xsession-errors was about 350GB.  I've been using Kubuntu for a long time, and have never encountered this.  Does anyone know if there should be a cleanup mechanism that for whatever reason isn't working?
<dbc254> hoping to catch someone at work with an answer. Kmail doesn't send deleted items to the trash. It just deletes!
<Guest11215> I do have a serious issue. When booting to LiveCD environment desktop, I can use everything (free radeon drivers too, which give me gaming power for assault cube fluidly at fixed 60fps - HD6850) but after installation, it boots into a blank screen. I see background light on screen is on, but only see a very grey-blue like colored screen without any pointers and other desktop objects :/
<Mamarok> Guest11215: what desktop object do you expect?
<Mamarok> you should have a panel
<Peace-> Guest11215: are you there ?
<Peace-> Mamarok: hola mama
<Peace-> rock :P
<Mamarok> Peace-: please, I already told you, don't call me like that!
<Mamarok> not funny :(
<Peace-> Mamarok: infact i remembered and i added rock :O
<Mamarok> well, tab completion and type my nick in full or not at all
<Peace-> ... come on
<Mamarok> because rock is equally wrong
<Mamarok> it has nothing to do with either mama or rock, I already told you so
<Peace-> oh i noted now
<Mamarok> OK
<Peace-> it's rok and not rock
<Mamarok> it is Mamarok, period, nothing else, so please respect that. mangling other people's names or nicks is impolite
<Mamarok> so it is not rok either
<Peace-> yes sir
<Peace-> Mamarok: but let me say that this kind of discussion is ridiculous in my eyes
<Peace-> anyway it' snot support
<Mamarok> just respect it in the future.
<Wizard_> Yo!
<monkeyjuice> hey there Wizard
<Wizard> Hi, monkeyjuice.
<Wizard> Trying to get used to KDE - once again.
<monkeyjuice> were ya been?
<Wizard> monkeyjuice: Here and there :)
<Wizard> I quit IRCing for some time.
<monkeyjuice> oh and what desktop you been using
<Wizard> monkeyjuice: XFCE, mostly.
<monkeyjuice> ah i c   ive not used it  gnome to kde and stayed with kde
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> What's the name of Koffice nowadays?
<monkeyjuice> libreoffice
<Wizard> Huh?
<Wizard> Ah! Calligra!
<monkeyjuice> well im still one 11.10 not sure what 12.04 is should be the same
<monkeyjuice> still on ( as in using) 11.10
<Wizard> Is it still being updated?
<monkeyjuice> 11.10 ?  yes
<Wizard> :)
<monkeyjuice> is that what you were asking?
<Wizard> Yes.
<monkeyjuice> what are you using
<Wizard> If it gets updates it's OK.
<Wizard> 12.04
<Wizard> I made a fresh install ;P
<monkeyjuice> i need to
<Wizard> You need to what?
<monkeyjuice> do a fresh install of 12.04   upgrade
<monkeyjuice> well im off for a bit l8r
<killown> http://bpaste.net/show/ZJkw3HXwnIM83GlQqD9s/ I am trying to disable emulate3buttons from kde but seems it ignores the xorg option
<killown> I am trying it a long time, seems no one knows how to fix this
<kbroulik> killown: did you try changing that "no" to "false" ?
<killown> kbroulik, yes, also removing this option too
<killown> kbroulik, the strange is, gnome-shell and ubuntu unity disable the mouse3buttons emulation, only kde persist to keep it enabled
<killown> Option "Emulate3Buttons" "boolean"
<killown> Enable/disable the emulation of the third (middle) mouse button for mice which only have two physical buttons. The third button is emulated by pressing both buttons simultaneously. Default: off
<killown> default is off so if I remove it kde should not enable this option
<Lynoure> Since couple of days ago, my incoming video feeds flicker
<Lynoure> heavily... and even through other windows
<Lynoure> it's quite bizarre
<abuusaamah> hello
<clarion_admin> Can someone please tell me how to lock the widgets and or desktop on my guest account so that no one can move them. I need it to be password protected or some kind of sudo command.
<abuusaamah_> how do i find a list of channels
<abuusaamah_> anybody?
<unheeding> what client?
<BluesKaj>  /list in the server text
<abuusaamah_> do i type this in a terminal
<unheeding> abuusaamah_:  http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/list-channels.html
<abuusaamah_> sorry first day noob
<BluesKaj> abuusaamah_: open the server page , type /list in the textbox
<abuusaamah_> ok
<unheeding> choose Windows -> Channel list
<ahoneybun> hey people
<apparle> ahoneybun: hi
<ahoneybun> apparle: whats up?
<apparle> ahoneybun: this is not exactly a general chatting forum, so we will have to stick to kubuntu. But, I'm good
<ahoneybun> apparle: I know, just maybe general talk will get people feel comfortable to talk about computer issues with kubuntu
<apparle> clementine is not honoring global keyboard shortcuts, is there any setting to be done
<apparle> and are there any VPN gurus here, I need some help setting up my corporate VPN.
<ahoneybun> apparle: not sure about neither, sorry
<andrewx> WHATS the best advice for installing 'mplayer' in Kubuntu 10.x LTS?
<apparle> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<bbeck_> Does anyone know if KDE Telepathy will be updated from 0.4 to 0.5 through backports?
<apparle> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<apparle> bbeck_: you've better off checking in #kubuntu-dev
<bbeck_> apparle: thanks
<apparle> andrewx: any particular reason why you are not installing mplayer from repositories
<apparle> ?
<ahoneybun> bbeck_: I have 0.4 with backports
<ahoneybun> says telepathy ui 0.4
<bbeck_> ahoneybun: Yeah that's what I've got too, but .5 came out recently and I was wondering if I should wait for it to come down through backports, or install it myself.
<ahoneybun> bbeck_: might come down at one point, I'm not sure
<andrewx> It requires deps it said it wouldn't install...
<andrewx> do I have to edit apt files first?
<apparle> andrewx: can you pastebin the output of apt
<apparle> bbeck_: ahoneybun: How good is telepathy?
<apparle> I've been using Kopete for quite sometime now, and I think it is pretty complete as such
<bbeck_> apparle: I think for the most part it is very good.  Still not as polished as Kopete, but certainly getting there.
<ahoneybun> apparle: its decent replacement for kopete, but it does need work, its nice to have a framework for networking
<apparle> bbeck_: what would be the major plus for it according to you, and what are the major features missing in it?
<apparle> ahoneybun: ^
<apparle> of course compared to kopete
<ahoneybun> apparle: am I right?
<apparle> ahoneybun: actually I don't know, I've not tried telepathy yet
<ahoneybun> apparle: it has a widget for the desktop that acts like the messager in GNOME Shell 3.4
<ahoneybun> apparle: its good to have a framework though
<bbeck_> bbeck_: The biggest plus is the integration with the desktop, there are plenty of plasmoids that make chatting very nice.  Also the log viewer is nicer.  The only real negative I have is a bug that has been fixed in .5 regrarding AIM accounts.
<ahoneybun> bbeck_: guess thats why you want .05
<apparle> ahoneybun: haven't given gnome a try. Yeah, the framework would be quite good to have
<bbeck_> lol, yup
<apparle> bbeck_: did you check with kubuntu-dev
<apparle> what did they say
<bbeck_> lol, actually I opened the channel, but I don't see anyone there.
<apparle> bbeck_: sorry it's #kubuntu-devel
<ahoneybun> bbeck_: I would love desktop integation like GNOME Shell has
<wcbsal> does anyone know a good remote desktop client, I've tried vnc, very confusing
<TheLordOfTime> wcbsal:  "client" or "server"?
<TheLordOfTime> for clarification :)
<wcbsal> I use crossloop for windows, but want one for ubuntu that will work on a windows box
<wcbsal> uhh i can download and use
<wcbsal> so maybe ......client not sure if i got my terms right
<ahoneybun> client is the control and server is the master
<wcbsal> ok well I want to use my linux box to access my windows when Im at work, so would I need both?
<wcbsal> must I dl program on BOTH machines like crossloop?
<ahoneybun> wcbsal: could use logmein, web-based so no OS conflict
<wcbsal> yes but limited offer and used it already
<ahoneybun> wcbsal: did not know if you did
<wcbsal> like 2 years ago
<wcbsal> it worked good, but they want u 2 buy as usual
<ahoneybun> wcbsal: yea
<ahoneybun> wcbsal: I do not know of a piece of software to use
<wcbsal> i tried using remote desk top (RDP) but nver wrked
<wcbsal> looked in sftware cntr but nothing that was actually good
<Daskreech> bbeck_: Akonadi?
<bbeck_> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> bbeck_: 350 GB xsession file
<bbeck_> Daskreech: yeah it seemed like it was mostly Akonadi messages.
<Daskreech> bbeck_: yeah It's a mishmash of akonadi and nepomuk talking to each other. What version of kmail/akonadi do you have?
<Daskreech> Far as I know that was patched for KDE 4.9
<bbeck_> I have Kmail 4.9.
<Daskreech> Lynoure: Updated the kernel?
<stiltzkin> Hey I have a quick question for you guys. I'm following this VNC over SSH tutorial, and I apparently need to set up a session manager. My question is, can I substitute kdm for "gnome-session" or do I need some other package? Thanks! http://blog.cheapvps.co.uk/index.php/2011/03/29/how-to-setup-vnc-over-ssh-on-ubuntu-server/
<Lynoure> Daskreech: seems forcing the reinstall for the binary only display drivers helped
<Epicsalad> Houdy, could anyone be so kind to give me a little tech support? documentation/forums has been a no go.
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: if you prop a steel post under your tech... it should support it pretty well
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: what's your question?
<Epicsalad> three issues
<Epicsalad> first off I get a black screen after login
<Epicsalad> second and third my trackpad and wlan stopped working randomly with no change.
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: for #1: you mean after loging into KDE? No selecting from the boot menu? # 2 and 3 it's a laptop I would assume? which one? and you didn't do an upgrade inbetween?
<Epicsalad> it was a fresh install worked for a few hours and a few reboots. The screen goes black when I try to log into the desktop enviroment. and the laptop is a toshiba satelite.
<Epicsalad> synaptiks is causeing the trackpad issue I think but that is the least of my worries as now it just plain dosen't work.
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: can you log into 'recovery' mode?
<Epicsalad> trying
<Epicsalad> yes I can
<skreech_> Epicsalad: do you ahve a mouse when you login?
<Epicsalad> yes
<Epicsalad> AND the trackpad works
<Epicsalad> but it didn't before the black screen started
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: are you in KDE? or on the command line?
<Epicsalad> I can log into the command line the black screen happens when I log into KDE
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: what if you type "grep 'Synaptics TouchPad' /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: also... do you know what video card you have on the laptop?
<Epicsalad> I did but I forget let me look it up
<Epicsalad> ok I got the log
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: are there errors?
<Epicsalad> dosen't look like it no.
<SIR_Taco> hwo about "grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<Epicsalad> yes
<Epicsalad> xmm failed to open cmmqs connection
<Epicsalad> firegl_setsuspendresumestate FAILED -9
<SIR_Taco> Epicsalad: are you on Kubuntu/Ubuntu 11.04?
<Epicsalad> yes
<Epicsalad> thanks for the help guys I am just going to scrap it and go back to good ol debian
<Epicsalad> thanks for the help!
<SIR_Taco> Patience is no longer a virtue I guess
<SIR_Taco> for anyone interested... this seems to be the fix for Epicsalad's problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1761593.html
<SIR_Taco> or just updating/installing the latest version of Kubuntu...
#kubuntu 2012-08-28
<KarmaComa> Hi guys, I cant get my 1600x1200 projector working properly with my Full HDTV.. latest thing I could do is making it right to HD with full resolusion, but when I play any flash video it appears in the center of both! I have googled that and it seems like eternal bug, any help would appreciated.
<SIR_Taco> KarmaComa: as far as I know... that's, unfortunately, the way it is... Flash is a binary which runs the way Adobe wants it to.
<KarmaComa> yeah :(
<KarmaComa> I found a hack script but didnt help
<SIR_Taco> KarmaComa: yea, there isn't really a nice solution to that unfortunately
<SIR_Taco> unless someone knows something I don't
<KarmaComa> rekonq is showing any Flash properly though, when I make it full screen on HD it appears only on HD, and same for VGA, only rekonq! dunno why, it's using flash plugin as well
<KarmaComa> but I'm a web developer and it always shows a different values than the written one in CSS, cant use rekonq
<SIR_Taco> KarmaComa: Rekonq is still a little wonky
<SIR_Taco> even in the latest beta release
<KarmaComa> true, you cant depend on
<SIR_Taco> there are some <div> and <span> situations which still mess up on Rekonq
<KarmaComa> yeah indeed
<SIR_Taco> Anyone know the guys that run the Inkscape project?
<govind> Guys!!! I got a problem after "KUBUNTU 12.04" installation....
<govind> I am Govind from India....
<govind> Any one der to help me./
<govind> ?
<govind> I will explain the problem for sure...
<SIR_Taco> govind: the problem?
<govind> After instatlation of Kubuntu ... I can't run related apps of muon package manager
<govind> so, i cant install anything now..
<SIR_Taco> related apps?
<govind> i'll tel..
<govind> list & prob
<SIR_Taco> dfss
<govind> Muon Package Manager, Software center & Update Manager...
<govind> >><SIR_Taco>,,, When i open .
<SIR_Taco> govind: you can't open those programs, or you can't install programs from them?
<govind> when i open, it returns a error ...
<govind> so, i cant open them..
<SIR_Taco> govind: ok.. can you update through konsole?
<govind> i dont know.... let me tell u the error code..
<govind> **The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken
<govind> **
<govind> can i know how to update through console..?
<SIR_Taco> govind: open 'Konsole" and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<govind> Is knosole means "Terminal"?
<SIR_Taco> yes
<govind> ok.. I 'll try now
<SIR_Taco> 'konsole' is the terminal emulator for KDE
<govind> first command run... but.... giving the detailed error information for the previous...
<govind> Encountered a sectio with no header
<govind> ..
<govind> encountered a section with no package: header
<SIR_Taco> govind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742
<SIR_Taco> try post #2, if  that doesn't work try post #4
<govind> ok.... sir.... thnx
<govind> :D
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<govind> very very very thank you ...** <SIR_Taco>.......
<govind> I think problem is resolved ...
<govind> actualy,
<govind>  step#2 not worked... step#4 worked....
<govind> now upgrade is running SIR... :-)
<SIR_Taco> govind: good to hear
<govind> ya, sir.... very thnx...
<govind> .
<govind> .
<FloodBotK1> govind: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<govind> @FloodBotK1.... ThnQ!
<govind> @SIR_Taco:...
<govind> ------------
<govind> At a stage, Even Flash can't install atleast..
<FloodBotK1> govind: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<govind> @FloodBotK1... I just did that only...
<SIR_Taco> govind: before doing #4 in that post, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<govind> abv command not worked for me..
<SIR_Taco> what abv command?
<govind> sudo dpkg --congigure -a
<SIR_Taco> govind: did you type it exactly as I showed? or as you posted?
<govind> as u typed
<SIR_Taco> govind: what error do you get?
<govind> now, the upgrade in konsole is running fast. sorry i had forgotten the reply now & I cant get back to the command entry to know reply..
<govind> i mean error.
<SIR_Taco> but the konsole one is working??
<govind> now it's working.. but in 3 minutes, it will stop, as power goes.
<SIR_Taco> govind: well you need to wait for the konsole commands to complete before you can install other packages
<SIR_Taco> it would seem my support contract just ran out
<SIR_Taco> Anyway, going to bed.... if anyone is around and can help govind if/when s/he comes back, that would be greatly appreciated
<unheeding> can anyone help me
<unheeding> i have too much eye candy
<unheeding> it gave me an eye cavity
<nezumi_> hello - can some good soul help me a bit - I just installed Kubuntu
<nezumi_> since I am complete noob - how to install nvidia drivers.. before my monitor will burn my eyes with 50kHz
<Guest93103> huskerdu8
<nezumi_> anybody? I am burning my eyes here :D
<susundberg> nezumi_: !nvidia
<susundberg> mh, sorry
<susundberg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nezumi_> thank you - you know as windows user I use to click instalator ;)
<nezumi_> so I am noobie lost in here
<susundberg> No worries, in the package manager is just bit easier than windows 'find some drivers, click million ok and get shitload of useless stuff'
<nezumi_> hah true
<nezumi_> well it is hard at the beginning - I dont see anything for drivers... your link says "Go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers" but unless I am looking in wrong place theres nothing like that
<susundberg> ya, sorry those were instructions for kubuntu
<susundberg> nezumi_: open the launcher and write 'package' to the search field
<em> nezumi_: on kubuntu try Applications  >  System > Additional drivers
<susundberg> oh that sounds good
<susundberg> or write 'additional' to the launch search field
<nezumi_> searching...
<nezumi_> thank you guys - REALLY appreciate help
<em> we just typed additional drivers and already tankdriver showed up
<nezumi_> while I am updating driver - can you give me small hint where to get Krita and MyPaint? It is in repository right but... where to look for it
<susundberg> you can install all the applications that are in the repository with package manager
<susundberg> (see 'package' above)
<nezumi_> ow I got it thanks
<nezumi_> I have linux for 5 minutes and I already like it
<nezumi_> :D
<nezumi_> sorry for surely dumb questions
<nezumi_> need to restart - hope you dont mind if I come back to ask some more
<susundberg> we dont, happy booting
<nezumi_> thx
<nezumi_> hmmm--- any idea why in system settings/display and monitor I have 50Hz and in nvidia x-server 60Hz?
<nezumi_> it should be 60 but ... what I really have now :/
<tsimpson> you should probably ignore the system settings values, and just go with what the nvidia program reports
<nezumi_> ok I guess I would notice after a while when my head blow up...
<hateball> Yep, if you use the binary nvidia driver xrandr and such wont report properly
<hateball> you have to rely on nvidia-settings
<nezumi_> ok... ummm now just one thing left - wacom driver...
<nezumi_> wacom tablet
<nezumi_> wacom works great
<nezumi_> Krita is CRAZY faster on linuks
<nezumi_> linuX haha sorry
<nezumi_> the only problem now - I see that I installed Krita 2.4 and 2.5 was released already
<hateball> How is that a problem? :)
<hateball> Unless you of course have to run the latest version for some reason
<nezumi_> I am trying to help in development so yeah I would like to run latest
<nezumi_> Catching bugs and stuff, you know
<nezumi_> even 2.4 is LOT better here then 2.5 in windows
<hateball> You can add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and upgrade
<tsimpson> if you're working on the development of krita, then your best option is to compile from VCS
<nezumi_> I am not working on it - more like working on iit and trying to report as many bugs as I can.
<nezumi_> but I am happy owner of linux for last hour or so ... so completely newbie
<tsimpson> it depends if you want the "latest release" or "bleeding edge"
<nezumi_> latest release is fine
<nezumi_> hateball - where to add it? Sorry I really JUST got on linux board
<hateball> nezumi_: in a terminal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<hateball> nezumi_: note that it's backports of more than just Krita
<nezumi_> thx
<tsimpson> also, there's a graphical way to add repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hateball> nezumi_: are you familiar with how Kubuntu works, in the sense that version upgrades are not rolling?
<nezumi_> not at all - I just installed linux for the forst time in my life
<hateball> nezumi_: Well each release has "frozen" version numbers, that's the reason you don't automatically get the latest version of things
<nezumi_> I was using krita on windows for a while now but as great as it is it is slow as hell in win
<nezumi_> ow ok
<hateball> But you can obviously always add a PPA, or compile from source. Or just wait 6 months for the next release :)
<nezumi_> NOOOOOO ;)
<nezumi_> not 6 months
<nezumi_> ;)
<zhengyi> k
<nezumi_> would you believe if I told you that I dont know where terminal is ?
<nezumi_> :D
<hateball> nezumi_: alt+f2, type <anything>
<hateball> nezumi_: or just go the GUI way like tsimpson linked
<zhengyi> yeah
<nezumi_> thx on it
<tsimpson> in Windows you have that DOS shell (CMD), take that and make it actually useful, and you have a linux-style terminal :)
<hateball> :)
<hateball> One could argue that goes for anything Windows compared to Linux, but that would be an OT discussion
<tsimpson> it's a text-based interface, instead of clicking a mouse, you type each "command" to the computer, and it runs it there, possibly showing any output/result back
<nezumi_> I heard so many legends about linux - not a good ones haha
<hateball> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hateball> Getting friendly with krunner (alt+f2) will make your experience much nicer
<nezumi_> I am old enough to remember times with such computers as spectrum or c64 so I know whats that - I was just never using it. I went from C64 to Amiga to PC on windows
<tsimpson> if you become comfortable with the terminal, you can often do things a lot faster. that's why people often give the command-line way to do things, it's often just a lot quicker to do something than describing where each mouse press must go
<nezumi_> I can imagine
<hateball> You can simple copy/paste a command as well, as compared to clicking through 50 GUI windows
<nezumi_> where can I change keyboard settings - need to check it
<hateball> alt+f2, type "keyboard" :p
<nezumi_> I got english system and spanish keyboard
<nezumi_> hahaha
<nezumi_> its THAT easy?
<hateball> yes
<nezumi_> it really is easy haha
<nezumi_> thx guys getting there slowly
<hateball> :)
<sonismcnx> join #sonismcnx
<sonismcnx> ups, sorry
<nezumi_> hmmm cant get that Krita 2.5 - I entered sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports but nothing happened really
<sonismcnx> that command was for adding repository, not installing the prgoram itself
<nezumi_> yeah I got that much but cant find that repository... Should be in moon package manager right?
<hateball> nezumi_: either use a graphical update manager, or: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nezumi_> I would use that graphical but I dont have any "Add and Remove Software" in system settings so cant follow whats on given page
<hateball> nezumi_: alt+f2, "update" ;)
<tsimpson> it's not in system settings, it's called Muon Package Manager
<hateball> Since you already have Krita installed, you want to upgrade, not install
<nezumi_> oook
<tsimpson> best approach is to only upgrade krita (and what it depends on), rather than a full upgrade of all packages in that PPA
<tsimpson> (unless you want the latest KDE that is)
<nezumi_> I just care about Krita really
<tsimpson> then you just open the package manager, click "check for updates", then type in krita in the search box and mark it for upgrade
<tsimpson> once you press "apply changes" it should tell you about what else it wants to upgrade, then ask for your password to update the packages
<nezumi_> feel like stupid but I dont have any updates for Krita - Krita (i386) is 32 bit right?
<tsimpson> if you're running the 64bit (AMD64) version of Kubuntu, then you want to look for just "Krita" without the (i386)
<nezumi_> yeah thats what I have installed
<tsimpson> make sure "Check for Updates", that will download the (updated) list of packages from all your software sources
<nezumi_> ok so... this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" I have to paste in...? (really sorry - just want to solve it)
<tsimpson> well, if you want to go the command-line way, you first want to open a terminal, it's called "Konsole" in Kubuntu
<nezumi_> shift f2 right
<tsimpson> Alt-F2, then type in "konsole"
<tsimpson> or find it in the applications menu (somewhere)
<tsimpson> then you can type in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install krita", that will just upgrade krita and the things it needs
<tsimpson> after that, you can remove the kubuntu-ppa/backports PPA repository, to prevent those updates
<nezumi_> krita is already the newest version.
<nezumi_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<nezumi_> hmmm
<tsimpson> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<nezumi_> latest I believe I just downloaded yesterday
<provolik> Hi to all
<provolik> I have juast installed Kubuntu 12.04, but I cannot set up dual monitor. I have nvidia card drivers+
<tsimpson> nezumi_: can you show the result of: "apt-cache policy krita"
<provolik> when I run nvidia-settings it says to me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<nezumi_> Installed: 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu2.1
<provolik> I tried to give the nvidia-xconfig command and restart but the issue remains...
<tsimpson> nezumi_: and the same version is listed next to "Candidate:"?
<nezumi_> yes
<tsimpson> nezumi_: can you check the output of "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d", you should see something like "kubuntu-ppa-precise.list"
<nezumi_> bash: ls/etc/apt/sources.list.d: No such file or directory
<tsimpson> there is a spaces between "ls" and the first "/"
<nezumi_> khmm ;)
<tsimpson> everyone makes that mistake at some point :)
<nezumi_> ummm nothing
<nezumi_> didnt showed anything
<tsimpson> looks like the software source wasn't added then
<nezumi_> wasnt added to repository?
<tsimpson> in this context, "repository" and "source" are interchangeable
<tsimpson> did you run the command "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" in the Alt-F2 box, or in a terminal?
<nezumi_> in the alt-F2 box
<nezumi_> didnt happened anything - syrely I should in terminal right??
<tsimpson> ahh, well that command changed in the last release, it asks you to confirm now and so it needs to be in a terminal
<nezumi_> ok let me type it in
<nezumi_> thx for your time man
<tsimpson> there is the GUI way too, but if you have a terminal open, you can just copy and paste "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports", then it'll ask you to confirm by pressing enter/return
<tsimpson> after than, re-run the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install krita" command
<nezumi_> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<nezumi_>  Backports of new versions of KDE and major KDE apps for Kubuntu which are either too large a change or not yet tested enough to go to Ubuntu Backports.
<tsimpson> that's the one
<tsimpson> after you've upgraded krita, you can run "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list && sudo apt-get update", to remove the repository and prevent other packages from that source/repository from being updated
<nezumi_> looks like it is working
<nezumi_> downloading some stuff
<nezumi_> I owe you man
<tsimpson> itsn't it nice when things start working ;)
<nezumi_>  are those comments good for the future as well?
<nezumi_> like Krita 2.6 when it appears
<nezumi_> so I will note them down somewhere
<tsimpson> if 2.6 gets put in the same repository, then you can just do exactly the same thing again yes
<nezumi_> as for windows dude I feel like I am sending Curiosity 2 to Mars, not just upgrading software
<nezumi_> :D
<tsimpson> the main thing you have to remember about linux distributions compared to windows, is that in linux there is usually more than one way to do any given thing
<tsimpson> including something as "simple" as installing software
<tsimpson> so it helps to have a curious/exploring mind-set
<nezumi_> I just need to read something about those commands
<nezumi_> now I have no clue what I am doing - just copying pasting
<tsimpson> there's a command for that ;) it's call "man" and is short for "manual". you can type in "man apt-get" for instance too see the manual page for that command
<tsimpson> (press the 'q' key to exit it)
<tsimpson> there's also an online version on http://manpages.ubuntu.com in case you just want to read about it in a browser
<nezumi_> hah lots of info - thank you!
<tsimpson> no problem
<nezumi_> looks like it finished
<nezumi_> "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<nezumi_> should I run last comand you gave me then?
<tsimpson> yes
<nezumi_> ok Captain
<nezumi_> ;)
<nezumi_> done.. lets see Krita then
<nezumi_> HA!
<nezumi_> you did it!
<nezumi_> ;)
<nezumi_> thank you so much
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<nezumi_> Now... I hope there is Mypaint hahaha
<nezumi_> where are you from btw
<nezumi_> heres Mexico
<tsimpson> I'm in the UK
<nezumi_> I'm not Mexican but here I am - Im Polish
<nezumi_> ha - you got (too?) many polish there now
<nezumi_> I was living in London few years - maybe I will come back one day..
<tsimpson> heh, probably a good idea to avoid the "too many polish" debate :p
<nezumi_> no man - why do you think I left - I never liked them :D
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hateball> Just saying ;)
<nezumi_> when I was in London I was working with Jamaicans :D
<nezumi_> sorry
<nezumi_> Just like to know who was that nice guy and helped me
<hateball> Well this channel is a bit more relaxed than other offical ones, still it's the official policy and someone may get grumpy if it doesnt get followed :)
<nezumi_> np
<hateball> nezumi_: And yes, mypaint is in the repos
<hateball> As well as GIMP, if you use that
<nezumi_> yeah got it already
<hateball> :)
<nezumi_> is there some app in kubuntu like notepad on windows?
<tonberryE352> kate
<nezumi_> thx checking
<tsimpson> kate is what notepad wants to be when it grows up
<hateball> Doubt notepad even has any aspirations like that. Probably just looked at the competition, cried and gave up.
<nezumi_> hahaha
<nezumi_> hateball.. would you care to help me with one more little thing and I shut the hell up ? ;)
<nezumi_>  the backports ppa for MyPaint....
<hateball> nezumi_: I don't know *all* the PPAs :) However, google suggests there is a rolling release PPA for mypaint. ppa:achadwick/mypaint-testing
<hateball> nezumi_: use at your own peril !
<nezumi_> thx
<nezumi_> I dont even know what PPA stands for yet haha
<hateball> Personal Package Archive
<nezumi_> uhm
<provolik> I have juast installed Kubuntu 12.04, but I cannot set up dual monitor. I have nvidia card drivers
<provolik> when I run nvidia-settings it says to me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<provolik> I tried to give the nvidia-xconfig command and restart but the issue remains...
<provolik> some help?
<hateball> nezumi_: so you can go here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas and search for $app, and see if it has a PPA that you can add, if need be
<hateball> provolik: you ran the command using sudo?
<provolik> yes
<hateball> Normally jockey should fix all that stuff by itself
<provolik> hateball, yes
<provolik> jockey-kde   jockey-text what hateball
<hateball> provolik: jockey-kde, the frontend to install restricted drivers
<hateball> provolik: That's how you installed the driver, right?
<provolik> yes
<provolik> yes hateball
<hateball> provolik: does it show you using the nvidia driver when you run "lspci -k" ?
<provolik> hateball, yes
<provolik> hateball, Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<hateball> hmmm.
<provolik> hateball, maybe I have to specify something: I have two monitor, but I have the same view
<hateball> For some things you need to run nvidia-settings with sudo
<hateball> And after you make your changes there, it should let you write to xorg.conf
<hateball> provolik: ^
<provolik> hateball, when I try it returns "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<hateball> provolik: Then I don't really know. I'm guessing you're using a newer chipset?
<provolik> No hateball , it's a 2009 PC
<provolik> with 11.10 no problem
<hateball> hmm ok
<provolik> another detail
<hateball> no difference if you manually backup xorg.conf first and re-run nvidia-xconfig ?
<provolik> no
<provolik> I tried
<sonism> provolik: sorry for interrupting, did you install the driver from the recovery mode?
<provolik> No sonism
<provolik> Okay guys, I have this error on terminal, after running sudo nvidia-setting
<provolik> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0".
<sonism> provolik: may be you should use recovery mode, the driver need to be compiled using the mode
<provolik> sonism, I will try, however in 11.10 I didn't use recovery mode for nvidia drivers
<hateball> Yeah.. not sure why you'd want to do that. I've certainly never had any issues
<hateball> provolik: A quick google suggests that Xinerama might be enabled in xorg.conf, rather than twinview
<provolik>     Option         "Xinerama" "1" <- I have this option hateball
<hateball> Try setting it to 0
<hateball> I'm running nvidia on this machine actually, but my laptop monitor is dead so I only use the external one... and it's been ages since I set it up so I don't actually remember if I had to jump through any hoops :|
<Wulong> So, "picture of the day" on desktop settings does not work. How can I debug this?
<provolik> Okay, I set up xinerama to zero, hateball
<Wulong> Its stuck at "Loading the picture of the day".
<hateball> provolik: Then you need to restart your X session as well
<provolik> okay, see you later
<provolik> I restarte X server
<provolik> Same issue but this time I don't have the randr error hateball
<hateball> ugh :/
<provolik> hateball, I tried a tutorial and now I cannot star my PC
<provolik> How can I boot in recovery?
<hateball> provolik: hold shift while you boot to get the grub menu
<hateball> question is, what did you do? :p
<provolik> I modified manually xorg.conf
<hateball> didnt you have a backup? you should be able to switch to vtty1 even if X does not start
<hateball> without having to boot in single user mode
<provolik> No the PC freeze....
<hateball> oh :|
<provolik> I have the temptation to install lubuntu :P
<hateball> It's not like the nvidia drivers will magically work any better there, tho
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<provolik> Holding shift nothing happens hateball  :-/
<hateball> provolik: right after POST
<hateball> maybe it booted too quick
<provolik> It say to me grub loanding but then it loads normally :-/
<provolik> I am going to reinstall kubuntu
<provolik> Ok
<provolik> I have the recovery menu hateball
<provolik> what option I need?
<provolik> root?
<hateball> oh I dont remember them off the top of my head, you should have some root console
<provolik> I cannot remove xorg.conf: it says to me read-only filesystem hateball
<hateball> oh how annoying, thought it let you mount rw from grub... you'll need to remount it then
<provolik> how?
<hateball> provolik: "mount -o remount,rw /" should work
<provolik> ok
<hateball> seems there is such an option in the grub menu as well
<provolik> it worked now  I am rebooting :-)
<provolik> crossfingers
<hateball> :)
<provolik> now I have only one monitor active hate
<provolik> thanks to god I can run nvidia-settings
<hateball> Not sure she had anything to do with it, but if it works now that's good
<hateball> provolik: So you can set up two monitors and write the xconfig now?
<provolik> yeah
<hateball> Nice
<provolik> dual monitor on-line lad
<provolik> thank you very much hateball
<provolik> I know it's hard with me ;)
<hateball> nvidia drivers are a horror, it's why I've switched to Intel for everything :p
<provolik> Okay
<provolik> now I have to try to reboot hateball
<hateball> Hehe... here's hoping nothing breaks again :p
<provolik> crossfingers worked well
<provolik> it works ;) hateball
<hateball> provolik: Great :)
<provolik> now I can start my job
<provolik> tahnk you :)
<provolik> Okay now I am from the regular PC
<ozoze> hello, why am i not able to download the package aircrack-ng on my kubuntu 12.04
<hateball> ozoze: Do you get some form of error trying to?
<tsimpson> the aircrack project is dead and the software is unmaintained, so the packages have been removed
<ozoze> hateball: http://pastebin.com/wZvrZZZG
<ozoze> tsimpson: what's the alternative?
<ozoze> (for wep networks?)
<tsimpson> grab it yourself or use their live-cd http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<ozoze> tsimpson: what is dead then? just the packages?
<tsimpson> the project as a whole, it hasn't been updated since 2010
<ozoze> tsimpson: but aircrack-ng is still the best solution for wep networks even though it hasn't been updated?
<tsimpson> I don't know, I haven't seen a WEP network in some years
<ozoze> tsimpson: the website seems up-to-date with fresh news from 2012 http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<ozoze> hm last release from 04/2010 ok
<Peace-> ozoze: use wap ?
<ozoze> i do use wap
<Peace-> ozoze: i don't remember but maybe it was made in kommander
<Peace-> because kommander was dropped i guess aircrack has done the same
<Peace-> but i am not sure
<ozoze> i guess it's still the best solution
<ozoze> now trying to compile it: linux.c:165:17: erreur: variable ‘unused’ set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]  :(
<ozoze> i removed -Werror from the CFLAGS
<ozoze> now crypto.h:12:26: erreur fatale: openssl/hmac.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<tsimpson> !find openssl/hmac.h
<ubottu> File openssl/hmac.h found in libssl-dev
<tsimpson> ozoze: it want's libssl-dev
<ozoze> thanks
<tsimpson> you may also need libsqlite3-dev, though that seems optional
<Peace-> ozoze: french ?
<ozoze> oui
<ozoze> how can i recompile my drivers for packets injection for my "Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300" card?
<susundberg> ozoze: you probably need patch or set some #define true if such is instructed on some guide
<susundberg> i suggest heavy googling
<theGrgz> For *buntu ISO rematering purposes, would it matter if I'm chrooting from a non *buntu host distro?
<atome> hi there
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<konqui> Hi, magnet links do not seem to work with ktorrent. If I click a magnet link in Google Chrome or chromium or any browser, I get a prompt to let ktorrent handle it. When I way yes, ktorrent opens but no download starts
<Alpha-Omega> I have two monitors and I can add whatever icon to the panel I want on my main one, but on my other monitor, I can't add shortcuts to the panel
<nandhu> alpha-omega : are you using two monitors in extended mode or in clone mode
<Alpha-Omega> nandhu: extended, but I figured it out :)
<Alpha-Omega> nandhu: now if I could just figure out how to add a spacer
<Alpha-Omega> any idea how to add spacers?
<Alpha-Omega> it's weird, when I add the taskbar manager for windows, the rest of the things to the right of it disappear
<Alpha-Omega> lol, is this channel completely dead?
<hateball> Nah, just hibernating ;)
<Alpha-Omega> lol
<Alpha-Omega> not winter yet
<Idestem> Hi!
<angga> hi,
<dway> Hi all
<dway> I'm wondering why my 11.10 kubuntu doesn't see any new version of kubuntu with  do-release-upgrade -d
<dway> Muon doesn't see any new version too
<dway> so how can I upgrade to 12.04.1 ?
<dway> searching google didn't help
<dway> Is there something to force somewhere ?
<Wizard> dway: Did you update 11.10 first?
<dway> Wizard > yep I'm on 11.10 since months
<dway> up to date
<dway> the do-release-upgrade command says "no new release yet"
<Wizard> That's strange.
<dway> yep
<Pici> What does lsb_release -sc say?
<dway> my install is a classic one
<dway> no exotism
<dway> Pici it says oneiric
<dway> and cat /etc/issue says 11.10
<Pici> h
<Pici> m.
<Wizard> An what about   GNU nano 2.2.6                        Plik: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades                                                             ?
<Wizard> Ups. /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades :P
<Wizard> Sorry.
<dway> Wizard > it says : http://paste.kde.org/540782/
<dway> yes, it's weird :)
<Wizard> Change it to normal and try do-release-upgrade once again.
<dway> ok I do that now
<dway> wow, it seems something is happening
<dway> source.list updated
<dway> looks good
<Wizard> Cool.
<Wizard> You can change it back to lts after upgrade.
<dway> ok, thx Wizard !
<Wizard> Unless you want use 12.10 ;)
<dway> nope )
<dway> :)
<Wizard> I mean, with "normal" you will be able to do-release-upgrade when 12.10 will be out.
<dway> yep I get it thx
<Wizard> With "lts" - when 14.04 is.
<Wizard> You're welcome.
<Wizard> Bah, I have to install Kubuntu for my mother.
<dway> ;)
<dway> I disconnect for launching the upgrade command :)
<dway> see you !
<em> I put the sd card from my android phone into my kubuntu laptop and it says that the kernel doesn't havce what it takes to mount it
<em> what to do?
<Guest38551> hi
<Wizard> em: Try mounting it manually. Maybe something is wrong with it.
<Wizard> em: Nah, you can also check dmesg and system logs.
<Guest63131> command: /msg HD|BLURAY|05 xdcc send #91
<TheLordOfTime> i wouldnt do that if i were you
<Wizard> Is icon only task manager available in repos?
<diego21> i want to purge flash player from my kubuntu 12.04, but a button in system preferences still remains... how can I remove it too?
<Wizard> Bah.
<rottingdead> Hallo hello.
<Vert> So, I tried dragging something and now my mouse cursor is stuck as a closed hand icon and I can't click anything and I can't scrollwheel anything.
<Vert> Can I just restart the mouse services without having to restart the x server?
<Vert> Anyone?
<Vert> Anyone have any ideas?
#kubuntu 2012-08-29
<rottingdead> Hallo hello.
<IdleOne> heya Jordan_U. Only us smart people in here :)
<subcool> i am having issues with my network manager, i was told to upgrade to plasma nm- but i dont know what that is.. lil assistance please..
<IdleOne> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<IdleOne> Please also remember that attitude and polite language are greatly appreciated.
<subcool> i have installed that, and do not see my network manager icon on my task bar
<almoxarife> that?
<subcool> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<almoxarife> subcool: logged out since installing the widget?
<subcool> almoxarife, rebooted
<subcool> but ill do it again -
<subcool> i havent uninstall the old network manager though- in fear i was given bad advice and suffer no internet to fix it
<almoxarife> subcool: no need, should have worked the first time
<almoxarife> subcool: insure 'networkmanager' is installed, do uninstall the other
<subcool> wait what? i have network manager - and plasma widget network manager.. - do i have to uninstall network manager?
<almoxarife> subcool: no
<almoxarife> subcool: you brought up 'old' network manager
<subcool> ok- well, ill reboot again- but im pretty lost.
<subcool> and why isnt my KDE updating... suppsedly im running 4.4. - but.. i update regularly..
<almoxarife> subcool: what distro?
<Obsidian1723> subcool: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<subcool> almoxarife, ubuntu kde -
<subcool> Obsidian1723, thats what i do regularly
<almoxarife> subcool: what Obsidian1723 said
<Obsidian1723> should be at the latest then
<subcool> ??
<subcool> i didnt even know until it was mentioned in a bug report..
<Obsidian1723> I run Kubuntu 12.04.1LTS 64-bit and I'm at KDE 4.9.0.0
<Obsidian1723> thats the latest stable.
<Obsidian1723> Open up Dolphin, go to Help, then About KDE
<subcool> i dled 12.04 and am running it on another laptop- but i dont like it. Its buggy a bit, and it USB boot up is blind..
<Obsidian1723> You'll see the version there fpor it
<subcool> 4.4.5
<Obsidian1723> You running Kubuntu 12.04.1LTS?
<Obsidian1723> lsb_release -a  what does that show you?
<subcool> on this laptop im running 11.04
<Obsidian1723> ah thats why.
<Obsidian1723> Non-LTS
<subcool> because?
<subcool> everytime i upgrade - i get more bugs.
<Obsidian1723> LTS is ultimately sourced from debian-testing where as the Non-LTS from debian-unstable
<subcool> i upgraded on my 3rd laptop,  - and something happen.. now its hoesd
<Obsidian1723> yeah, you are running unstable versions of Ubuntu
<subcool> oh- im running 10.04
<subcool> well, 10.04.4 lts
<Obsidian1723> Debian goes like this... debian-unstable --> debian-testing --> debian-stable in that order, those are the 3 repos. Since Ubuntu is a fork of Debian, it has that code lineage.
<Obsidian1723> Well, 10,04LTS is pretty much EOL in a few months.
<subcool> i got 12.04.4 lts- but its buggy
<Obsidian1723> its not as updated/maintained like 12/.04 is.
<subcool> i thougth this laptop was on 1104
<Obsidian1723> 12.04 32 or 64 bit?
<subcool> which explains a lil..
<subcool>  both
<Obsidian1723> could be your hardware.. that happens.
<subcool> eh- on my one laptop i can see that..
<Obsidian1723> but did you try 12.04 or 12.04.1?
<subcool> but- not the other two..
<Obsidian1723> .1 just came out.
<subcool> idk.. i've been deleting them..
<subcool> i use usbflash- and it boot of fed
<subcool> f'ed
<Obsidian1723> try 12.04.1
<subcool> i get a lil gray box,
<Obsidian1723> anyway, late and I gotta go to bed.
<Obsidian1723> good luck with it.
<subcool> no menu- and i have to just keep pressing enter till it boots
<subcool> k- thanks
<subcool> ill see what i can do
<Obsidian1723> that sounds like x
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Obsidian1723> try that
<Obsidian1723> or
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde4
<Obsidian1723> or both, but x first.
<subcool> thats for my 12.04 flash i just got tried using
<Obsidian1723> night.
<subcool> k- thanks.
<RadSurfer> How do I changed the "PC Name / Network name" in Ku 14.x ?
<RadSurfer> How do I change the "PC Name / Network name" in Ku 14.x ?
<jussi> RadSurfer: first, there is no Kubuntu 14.x
<jussi> current version is 12.04
<hateball> I'm not sure there's a GUI way to change /etc/hostname
<RadSurfer> this latest version... sorry about that :)
<RadSurfer> some1 may have been talking about Fedora 14, or something ;-)
<RadSurfer> I need to change PC_Name properly...
<jussi> RadSurfer: and you are certain you are on kubuntu
<RadSurfer> uname?
<RadSurfer> 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46.... etc etc
<jussi> ok
<RadSurfer> haha
<jussi> RadSurfer: I dont care really, you can sort it yourself, but you seemcertain (although uname isnt really helpful)
<jussi> you could run "lsb_release -a" to double check though
<RadSurfer> why does 'gksu dolphin' fail?
<jussi> RadSurfer: so, if you are comfortable with the commandline, here is an answer for you :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899415
<jussi> RadSurfer: because gksu is for gtk apps
<jussi> use kdesudo
<RadSurfer> now you tell me.
<RadSurfer> does that work in previous 10.04 LTS?
<jussi> should as far  as I know
<RadSurfer> Okie
<RadSurfer> Ok... heres a toughie, lol, how do I make this new Computer_Name take effect?
<RadSurfer> necessary to reboot?
<Guest81003> Hi
<RadSurfer> restarting... hope this works :-)
<mr-rich> kununtu 12.04. Amarok 2.5.0. full rescan does not display my  networked iTunes collection. Worked in 2.4.x ... any ideas?
<RadSurfer> 12.04 sure boots up weird... video display wise...
<Guest81003> I have a plasma netbook crash problem after hibernation. Can somebody help me?
<hanslanda> hello there! I want to change from KDE to GNOME on Kubuntu...anyone can help me?
<mr-rich> hanslanda: switch to regular Ununtu ...
<mr-rich> er ...
<mr-rich> Ubuntu ...
<jussi> hanslanda: install the package ubuntu-desktop
<RadSurfer> excellent! That was EASY! (changing PC_Name) Thanks!
<jussi> RadSurfer: :)
<RadSurfer> see now that making a folder SHARED automatically installs/configures Samba, apparently!
<RadSurfer> now that PC_name won't conflict, I can test tit
<RadSurfer> I used to just manually install packages, then it would work automatically.
<Guest81003> Can someone guide me to proper help for KDE plasma crash on netbook during hibernation process?
<RadSurfer> I hate this wallet crap
<RadSurfer> this isn't making sense to me: What does it expect for "authorization code" to access a folder on that machine?
<RadSurfer> I have guest access enabled
<RadSurfer> full-access to folder in question
<RadSurfer> whats wrong?
<hanslanda> jussi, mr-rich , ok..i will try ubuntu...for the gnome...but i want to know how can i update Xorg? Some people said to me that its dangerous to update Xorg
<RadSurfer> this used to work fine for me in 10.04
<mr-rich> hanslanda: why do you need to update Xorg?
<ram_> Hi there
<ram_> Can someone guide me to proper help for KDE plasma crash on netbook during hibernation process?
<hanslanda> mr-rich, because the default xorg version has a bug...in some 3D games my mouse scroll button doesnt work...and i read in forums that i have to update xorg server
<RadSurfer> does anyone understand what this "Authorization Dialog" is expecting?
<mr-rich> hanslanda: Then you need to wait until (k)ubuntu updates Xorg. Yes, replacing Xorg from outside sources is VERY DANGEROUS ...
<RadSurfer> I have no idea what this sharing operation expects from "Authorization Dialog" on remote Pc... anyone?
<mr-rich> hanslanda: unless you really really know what your are doing.
<hanslanda> wait until kubuntu updates Xorg? So i need to wait for the next and next distro update?
<hanslanda> mr-rich, wait until kubuntu updates Xorg? So i need to wait for the next and next distro update?
<mr-rich> hanslanda: Not necessaraly(sp?) ... If there are known bugs in Xorg, then (k)ubuntu will eventually update them ...
<Wizard> Good morning.
<RadSurfer> Don't suppose anyone understands whats expected with file sharing under 12.04 please?
<hanslanda> mr-rich, thanks for the help.. i will try ubuntu anyway.. see ya man!
<RadSurfer> Grrr....
<RadSurfer> it can excess 10.04 just fine, but I can't access 12.04 at all???
<almoxarife> RadSurfer: explain
<RadSurfer> I installed 12.04. I used dolphin to attempt to enable file-sharing. It installed Samba, and claimed to configure it
<RadSurfer> I'm trying to now access that Folder on another PC <via lan>
<RadSurfer> authorization box appears, but won't accept anything!
<RadSurfer> What am I overlooking?
<almoxarife> RadSurfer: authorizing sharing on 12.04?
<RadSurfer> evidently
<RadSurfer> Remote PC displays Authorization box....
<RadSurfer> but nothing I type in works to make a connection
<RadSurfer> I do see that Folder!  I just can not TRANSFER to it
<RadSurfer> so I see my Shared folders; I can't read/write
<RadSurfer> something is incomplete in what Dolphin does to install/configure samba?
<almoxarife> RadSurfer: in 12.4 set a folder to share
<RadSurfer> I tried to do that via Dolphin! and it went out downloaded samba, installed it, apparently, and "configured it"
<RadSurfer> What else?
<RadSurfer> theres obviously more involved
<RadSurfer> presently, problem is this: It is not allowing me Read/Write access from remote pc
<RadSurfer> can someone answer me this perhaps:
<RadSurfer> are da same packages used as what 10.04 installs?
<RadSurfer> I could just manually install those & see what happens
<RadSurfer> crap! says all that stuff IS installed! WAH!
<hateball> RadSurfer: Are you trying to share files between two Linux machines?
<RadSurfer> Yes.
<RadSurfer> 12.04 with 10.04
<hateball> RadSurfer: May I ask why you're using SAMBA to do this?
<RadSurfer> naturally.
<hateball> Rather than NFS or SSH, which are much easier to work with
<RadSurfer> normally, Samba works just fine! It has in 10.04
<RadSurfer> Change PC_Name via etc/hostname, wouldn't be problem, eh?
<RadSurfer> it should be something simple! surprised no1 knows
<hateball> You may have to change it in /etc/hosts as well. Then I don't recall if the smb-configs point to any specific hostname
<RadSurfer> I did change both. then rebooted
<hateball> I'm pretty sure most people just use SSH. But someone who knows samba may come around later
<RadSurfer> 10.04 interface made more sense
<RadSurfer> where are all of the shares listed?
<RadSurfer> its like its a security issue of some kind... makes no sense tho
<RadSurfer> something on 12.04 side won't create this access from remote PC for some reason!
<RadSurfer> /etc/samba has a lot less files in it...
<RadSurfer> sambausers isn't being created
<RadSurfer> whats up with that?
<kdenow> How do I install the very latest stable KDE release on Ubuntu?
<kdenow> That is, 4.9.
<Wizard> I think there is a ppa with it.
<kdenow> http://www.fandigital.com/2012/08/install-latest-kde-in-ubuntu-kubuntu.html
<Wizard> But beware of ppas.
<kdenow> I followed the instructions here.
<kdenow> But I don't get anything newer than 4.8.90.
<Wizard> pkg -l | grep kdelibs
<Wizard> Ah, he quit.
<RadSurfer> I can't believe with 265 total users in here, no1 has a clue whats going on here!
<RadSurfer> I made changes to terminal, and those settings didn't stay either. Hmm.
<RadSurfer> whoops. lol
<Wizard> RadSurfer: Most people idle.
<Wizard> RadSurfer: I bet more than half don't use Kubuntu.
<Wizard> What's your problem, btw, RadSurfer?
<RadSurfer> couldn't you scroll up and read please?
<RadSurfer> Trying to get Samba/file sharing to work. I can see remote shares, but can't access it
<RadSurfer> I can see staying with 10.04 LTS makes more sense for now.
<RadSurfer> I don't recall having to do anything special; things just work.
<RadSurfer> "access denied to smb://xxxxx.local/"
<Wizard> Oh my..
<RadSurfer> yes? something silly is it?
<Wizard> No, I've never got this crap working :(
<RadSurfer> works perfectly in 10.04 LTS
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Are there any informations in system log or dmesg?
<RadSurfer> for some reason 12.x isn't creating a smbusers file
<Wizard> Hmm
<Wizard> Sorry, but I'm to lame in smb to help you :/
<RadSurfer> too many things not working properly in 12.x...  compared to 10.x
<RadSurfer> can I still download 11.x?
<Riddell> RadSurfer: yep http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Riddell> RadSurfer: what's not working?
<RadSurfer> can't figure out how to access my Folder-shares in 12.x
<RadSurfer> I see remote shares, I have no write-permission
<RadSurfer> remote PC trying to access 12.0 installation
<RadSurfer> tried installing system-config-samba, and that didn't work
<RadSurfer> used to use that way back in ancient Centos days, lol
<RadSurfer> its not worth my time any longer, other issues are also rather disappointing...
<hateball> I just cant understand why promptly wanted to use SMB instead of NFS or SSH when he was sharing between Linux only...
<hateball> But that's just how it goes for some people I guess
<Wizard> hateball: People never learn.
<Guest42334> wassup?
<osinclair> on 12.40 w KDE 4.9 I am getting akonadi nepomuk feeder crash on shutdown - other seeing this?
<65MAA696K> Nope
<osinclair> thanks - seems I have to figure out what went wrong w my config
<vercingetorige> hi guys, i'm in trouble trying to migrate from evolution to kmail. When I import messagges, kmail create a new directory for each message
<vercingetorige> is there a way to tell kmail import all messages in the selected directory without creating others?
<vercingetorige> no one knows?
<Wizard> vercingetorige: ?
<Wizard> Ah, I don't know :)
<vercingetorige> :(
<Wizard> But wait, you mean importing only one IMAP directory?
<vercingetorige> i'm trying to import only sent messages
<vercingetorige> selecting .local/share/.Sent
<Wizard> Uh, then I don't know how to do this.
<DF_Meyer_> Which version of kmail are you using? 4.9 has import capabilities.
<vercingetorige> i'm using kubuntu 12.04
<Wizard> Than it's 4.8.something.
<vercingetorige> yes, 4.8.2
<DF_Meyer_> If you install the backports ppa then you can get 4.9 which is more stable, faster and has an import filter. The catch is that you might get instability elsewhere. It will update your entire kde ecosystem to 4.9
<vercingetorige> it is my pc at work, can't do that
<DF_Meyer_> Ah yeah, then you can't. I'll keep chatting on the kde channel with you.
<Guest22390> hello
<Wizard> Hi Guest22390.
<Guest22390> i tried to install kubuntu 12.04.1 to hd from unetbootin in windows
<Guest22390> i did this many times and it worked
<Guest22390> this time, i installed sucesfully, and when i get at grub menu it only shows my windows install and memory test
<Guest22390> i cant boot kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Obsidian1723> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Obsidian1723
<Obsidian1723> how ya doing this morning?
<BluesKaj> Obsidian1723:  fine thanks , and you ?
<Obsidian1723> doing good actually...
<Obsidian1723> just working on my iptables script and updating my server.
<Wizard> Morning?
<Wizard> It's 2pm ;P
<excognac> hi all. I recently had a total crash of plasma-desktop, so i replaced /hume/user/.kde with default. The desktop environment keeps deing buggy, slow and crasy with default settings. Any advoce on how to set it up properly?
<excognac> *being *home
<Wizard> excognac: Works stable on all my PCs..
<Wizard> excognac: Do you have any specific hardware or something like this?
<excognac> not really
<excognac> it's a laptop, proc i3 2310M,4gb Ram, intel HD graphics 3000
<excognac> see above
<dsan> Hey, anyone got a recommendation for me to build a simple GUI simillar to VB?
<jussi> dsan: For kubuntu?
<jussi> dsan: do it in QML, and you can use Kdevelop as your IDE.
<dsan> jussi: yes for Kubuntu. Just wana have a simple drag and drop solution for command buttons etc.
<jussi> dsan: yeah, sounds like a QML thing
<Riddell> jussi: mm really?  it has no widgets
<Riddell> try qtcreator which has good qtdesigner integration
<jussi> Riddell: ok, maybe Im talking through my butt then, please advise better
 * jussi blushes
<dsan> jussy: Do I have to integrate something like wxWidgets or Qt?
<Riddell> dsan: qt is the widget set used in kde/kubuntu
<jussi> dsan: talk to Riddell :D
<dsan> just wana do a simple calculater thing. in VB it would take me about an hour. so thats what I'm lokking for
<dsan> no big configuration and stuff
<Riddell> dsan: got a preferred language?
<dsan> c++
<Riddell> dsan: try qtcreator then
<dsan> thank you guys
<dsan> Riddell: any idea why i can't click on 'Design'?
<Wizard> dsan: It's disabled?
<G__81> i am trying to install kubuntu-desktop and it gets installed fine and then the problems start coming in with Alt+Tab behavior
<G__81> i am using 12.04
<G__81> i dont know whether its a known issue
<G__81> the issue is when i do alt+tab the windows in the taskbar get minimized on top of one another
<G__81> i cannot even read whats written on the taskbar so when i press Alt+tab i can see all windows but when i want to go to a window straight i cannot. Its like running gnome-3
<G__81> huh....
<Peace-> G__81: ?
<BluesKaj> G__81, alt-tab isn't familiar to me , but all it does here is shrink the desktop , hide the panel and darken everything
<Peace-> ...
<szal> BluesKaj: Alt+Tab is supposed to switch windows
<markit> hi, 12.04... previous releases with libdvdread4 installed libdvdcss2, now seems no more the case
<Peace-> i was not wrong the guy had the problem when he has a lots of window opened
<markit> is /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh still valid?
<markit> ciao Peace- :)
<Peace-> markit: hi
<Peace-> markit: btw i asked to a developer your prolbem
<Peace-> markit: your problem with ffmpeg is due to your cpu
<BluesKaj> szal, ok , alt tab seems to work here , altho i prefer the virtual desktops
<Peace-> markit: ffmpeg it's too heavy , you should try the same lines but without full screen
<Peace-> markit: try with 640 or maybe better 320x240 you will see that libvpx and libvorbis will work
<markit> Peace-: I have a tons of problems, can we chat privately and you remind me which one specific?
<Peace-> markit: sure
<markit> I've solved with dvd issue, my fault, is the script that installs that package
<jose___> HI everybody
<jose___> any girl here?
<tsimpson> this is a technical support channel for Kubuntu
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Good evening.
<BluesKaj> good afternoon
<Wizard> Seems I can't change "window switcher"
<Wizard> Whatever I set in systemsettings - window miniatures with app icons in corner is being activated on alt+tab
<Wizard> (12.04, without any KDE ppas)
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<BluesKaj> xyz_, no texting in here please , this isn't an IM chat ...use rela words
<BluesKaj> real words :)
<xyz_> <<<<****^& 0h 0k4y btw fu&^****>>>>
<BluesKaj> Wizard, are you using the KB shortcuts
<BluesKaj> !langauge | xyz_
<ubottu> xyz_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xyz_> Sorry
<xyz_> Very sorry
<xyz_> lol
<xyz_> Can I ask a question?
<Wizard> Shoot..
<Wizard> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xyz_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Yes..
<Wizard> xyz_: Just ask that question already :/
<xyz_> I find KDE complicated, like there's too much too it. Does it take a while to learn/get usedto?
<BluesKaj> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<xyz_> I mean, it's really cool, just I've had no luck to it
<Wizard> Do you have any particular problems or these are just complaints? :P
<BluesKaj> kde is very configurable , just need some patience
<xyz_> No problems, just, it's like it's too configurable
<Wizard> KDE doesn't require much learning curve. It is a powerful set of tools and you know.. You need some time to used to it.
<xyz_> And gets confusing
<Wizard> xyz_: Too configurable? Nobody forces you to touch anything :P
<xyz_> Wizard: Do you reckon I'll have no problems on a dual core 1GHz CPU/
<Wizard> And if it comes about the second - I agree.
<Wizard> I have no problems on 1 core 1,5GHz G4.
<BluesKaj> xyz_, confusing , how ?
<Wizard> KDE takes while to load.. (this is a major issue, in my opinion).
<Wizard> BluesKaj: KDE is very inconsistent if it comes to UI design.
<xyz_> I will try it again then, it's just so much gadgets, graphic effects, etc
<Wizard> System Settings application is a design-nightmare.
<xyz_> I know this seems stupid, but Kubuntu is pretty good to start with using KDE?
<Wizard> Sure.
<xyz_> I'll download the .iso, and have an another attempt at it then :)
<Wizard> It serves pretty default KDE desktop and doesn't follow bleeding edge software.
<Wizard> (I recon the second as a big plus)
<Wizard> (Does that word exist in english - "recon"?) :P
<xyz_> Yes
<Wizard> Kewl.
<xyz_> But I don't know if it's spelt like that
<xyz_> "reckon"
 * Wizard won't use it anymore :P
<BluesKaj> Wizard, yeah agreed , system settings seems tobe desighned by a commitee
<xyz_> 3 hours remaining :P
<xyz_> 60KB/s
<xyz_> My internet is so slow. :O
<Wizard> BluesKaj: And I bet that's the reason xyz_ (and others) find KDE too configurable.
<Wizard> KDE1,2,3 tree-structured kcontrol was waaay better.
<Wizard> BluesKaj: The best thing in system settings is that it changes icon order depending on language.
<Wizard> And not only icon order - category order too :)
<Wizard> Besides, if it comes to languages, BluesKaj, where can I "request" a feature?
<BluesKaj> Wizard, for example ?
<Wizard> I'd like automatic language setup after installation.
<Wizard> Just like Ubuntu does.
<Wizard> I think Kubunt had such thing around Jaunty and Karmic.
<BluesKaj> it does the auto langauge setup during the install on kubuntu afaik, but I just use english , ..it's also determined by locale , which you can find in system settings as an option
<Wizard> BluesKaj: This isn't absolutely true.
<Wizard> Locales aren't present on LiveCD, so when you chose another language, only installer "speaks" it.
<BluesKaj> here aren't many absolutes when there are plenty of options
<Wizard> And when you do offline installation, no locales are being installed.
<Wizard> So, you end up with system with proper LANG and LC_ALL settings, but without translations installed.
<Wizard> And trust me, finding the way to install languages isn't intuitive at all, no matter if you understand english or not.
<Wizard> If you don't - you're screwed. Literally.
<Wizard> You're english native, so maybe for you these kind of issues aren't very big deal, but this is a big problem in my opinion which should be addressed somehow.
<BluesKaj> Wizard, can't you find OS images in other langauges
<Wizard> Are they available?
<Wizard> BluesKaj: OK, just as I thought, this isn't big issue for you :P
<Wizard> BluesKaj: So, trying to explain you the scale of this problem, look at this list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers
<Wizard> :P
<BluesKaj> Wizard, dunno what this says , but it looks  to me like kubuntu forn german speakers
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/
<Wizard> They link to cdimage.ubuntu.com ;P
<Wizard> Seems they haven't remastered iso image in any way.
<BluesKaj> too bad
<Wizard> BluesKaj: For now, I give up :P
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hey dude
<provolik> Hi to all
<provolik> I have just installed kubuntu 12.04 but I have a problem with skype audio
<provolik> when I call Skype Test Call I hear a noise and I dont hear my registered voice
<provolik> Can someone help me?
<provolik> Okay
<provolik> I can hear my voice now
<provolik> but the audio from skype is noisy
<SaCruM> Can someone explain me how can i get permissions on Gimp folder to paste new filters on the script folder (on gimp's directory). Everytime i try to paste something there it say "Access denied". Please help?
<TheLordOfTime> SaCruM:  where's that folder?
<TheLordOfTime> because location is sometimes a factor...
<SaCruM> usr/share/gimp/scripts
<SaCruM> :/
<SaCruM> TheLordOfTime: is it possible to paste it there? I really want those filters to work :/
<TheLordOfTime> SaCruM:  you'd need superuser for that.  Did you check your own user folder for it (~/.gimp-2.6/)
<TheLordOfTime> SaCruM:  use your own home preferences folder, not /usr/share/gimp/scripts
<SaCruM> TheLordOfTime: i didn't. Let me see
<TheLordOfTime> in Precise, it uses ~/.gimp-2.6, but i'm also not on KDE atm
<TheLordOfTime> SaCruM:  inside that folder is a scripts folder, so...
<SaCruM> what's the shortcut to see hidden folders on dolphin? i forgot.
<TheLordOfTime> been a while since i remembered that...
<SaCruM> ohhh that folder .gimp-2.6 is on my folder.
<HAMKoot> alt + .
<SaCruM> I opened it from terminal. how can i open it with dolphin now
<SaCruM> HAMKoot: oh thanks :)
<HAMKoot> on gnome ctrl + h
<SaCruM> How can i open a folder when from terminal? i forgot :x
<HAMKoot> cd ..
<SaCruM> not changing directorys
<TheLordOfTime> SaCruM:  cd /path/to/folder
<TheLordOfTime> SaCruM:  try cd /home/YouRuserName/.gimp-2.6/scripts
<HAMKoot> ls /path/to/yes
<SaCruM> i'm at cd ~/.gimp-2.6 how can i open it with dolphin now? thats what i ment
<TheLordOfTime> SaCruM:  type "dolphin"?
<TheLordOfTime> or...
<TheLordOfTime> maybe: dolphin ~/.gimp-2.6/
<HAMKoot> if you opened dolphin from the start, a few mouseclicks
<SaCruM> that worked :D
<SaCruM> TheLordOfTime: dolphin ~/.gimp-2.6/ did it :)
<SaCruM> Thank you so much for your help guys :)
<TheLordOfTime> HAMKoot:  he doesnt have "Show hidden files" enabled i think
<TheLordOfTime> or the .prefix'd files
<HAMKoot> Have fun
<HAMKoot> Yes, hidden files have a reason, i still would like to see a shadow of files/folders that are hidden, never found some plugin
#kubuntu 2012-08-30
<dbc254> still trying to get Kmail to stop deleting instead of depositing in TRASH
<rottingdead> Anybody else having issues with ktorrent causing screen blanking????
<rottingdead> I hit Ctrl + Alt + F1, and ran pkill ktorrent, and that logged me out of KDE, sounds very strange, eh?
<rottingdead> What's the kubunu bug tracker?
<raphul> wm
<subcool> ok- headache is still here
<subcool> i just upgraded to 12.04.1 lts - but- im missing my wifi network manager on the task bar..
<hateball> subcool: rightclick that area, and add it
<hateball> subcool: that is, rightclick and get "Settings for System tray", then you should be able to choose "extra items" and the network manager
<hateball> I am using swedish locale so translations may be wrong, but that's the general idea
<subcool> hateball, thanks!!! :)
<hateball> subcool: Good that it worked out for you :)
<baffone85> is there a software to stream a video made with a normal digital camera?
<hateball> baffone85: I think you can do that in Kdenlive
<hateball> Emphasis on *think*
<nezumi> howdy
<nezumi> I keep getting to know better with Kubuntu but would be nicer if I had some sound
<nezumi> ;)
<nezumi> anyone could give me a hand?
<nezumi> I checked obvious things like volume and I just added some ppa from ubuntu (not that I know what I am doing)
<nezumi> anybody?
<hateball> nezumi: what chipset do you have? does it show up in the volume control applet?
<hateball> nezumi: And what have you used to test sound? Local media files, flash, etc?
<nezumi> thx hateball! this time I fixed it on my own
<hateball> :)
<nezumi> now I am trying to get latest gimp with very little luck though
<nezumi> supposedly its enough to type "apt-get install gimp" to get latest version of GIMP
<nezumi> but it shows some Permission denied and asking if I am root
<nezumi> so I am kinda stuck here,,
<SurViVALAttaCK> Hallo, ich bin Hitler.
<hateball> !sudo | nezumi
<ubottu> nezumi: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> !muon | nezumi
<ubottu> nezumi: Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<nezumi> thx
<nezumi> in manager is older version I guess
<hateball> nezumi: It's the same no matter if you use the CLI or the GUI
<hateball> And as it happens, 2.6 is what's shipped with 12.04
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Peace-> HI BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Belial`> anyone updated to 4.9 and not able to hide the tabs in konsole?
<noaXess> hey al
<noaXess> i instealled latest mysql-workbench on my kubuntu 12.04, 64it, but performance of mysql workbench is slow, any hint?
<Guest48352> Hello Can you help me to add irc.kde.org to Quassel. What and where do I have to paste to connect to #kontact channel
<Pici> Guest48352: Just type: /join #contact
<Guest48352> Thank you. It works.
<markit> anyone has tried the blue-shell repo for firefox-kde-support? ppa:blue-shell/firefox-kde I've installed but if I right click on the download window and select "open" it asks me wich app use to ope the pdf, or the folder
<markit> in short, seems not to work... maybe FF15 broke it?
<shadeslayer> markit: most likely
<shadeslayer> I have to update it for FF15
<markit> shadeslayer: are you the (one of the) author?
<shadeslayer> Will most likely work on it next week
<shadeslayer> yeah, one of the maintainers
<markit> shadeslayer: God bless you :)
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> the other one is apachelogger :P
<markit> I'm deploying KDE as LTSP in school... without this support I'm doomed
<markit> shadeslayer: extend your holiness to him
<shadeslayer> markit: I'm afraid I won't be able to update it before next week, swamped with other work
<markit> (don't have time to check the dictionary, hope to have said it right)
<markit> monday morning?  ;P
<markit> shadeslayer: I've no idea about that problem... should be trivial for FF ask for the "OS default" app for stuff
<shadeslayer> heh, I'll look over how to update it on Monday, no gurantees when I'll have a working thing
<markit> shadeslayer: I mean, if I click on a pdf link, it asks me if I want to open with Okular or save
<markit> once I've saved, if I right click and select "open" it asks me "with what?"
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> does that happen with 14 as well?
<markit> and sure for a children open a termina, enter wich okular, copy and paste the path is NOT easy
<shadeslayer> kmozhelper is a bit of POS
<markit> yep
<markit> (as far as I remember)
<shadeslayer> actually, you can just type okular
<shadeslayer> and it will pick up the right binary
<markit> shadeslayer: let me try
<shadeslayer> though I don't expect a user to remember Okular
<markit> shadeslayer: I can't type okular... where?
<shadeslayer> they'll refer to it as a PDF Viewer at most ;P
<markit> £Select an application" and the "select" button
<markit> that brings me to a file pickup dialog
<shadeslayer> can you show me a screenshot of what you get when you click open?
<markit> (btw, I've the interface in italian, translating on the fly)
<markit> sure, hold on
<shadeslayer> that's fine :)
<shadeslayer> markit: fwiw you can hold the ff packages if you want
<shadeslayer> like, you can tell apt to install 14 and only upgrade to 15 when you unhold the package
<markit> shadeslayer: ehm, I've already updated to FF15 yesterday
<shadeslayer> you can go back :D
<markit> how can I send you the screenshots
<markit> ?
<shadeslayer> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<markit> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.org/226459
<shadeslayer> ah mm
<markit> do you want also the one when I click on Scegli (select)?
<shadeslayer> yes please
<markit> http://imagebin.org/226461
<shadeslayer> erp
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<markit> I've a kvm VM with 12.04 updated, so is a "fresh" configuration with only marginal tuning like double click to open a folder
<shadeslayer> markit: ok, I'll look into this, will probably take some time though
<markit> shadeslayer: ok, how to install 14 then?
<shadeslayer> markit: sudo apt-get install firefox=14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa3~quantal1
<markit> (if easy to explain and does not abuse your time and patience)
<shadeslayer> ofcourse not
<markit> quantal? I've 12.04, same name  or do I have to change?
<shadeslayer> oh bah
<shadeslayer> you're on precise
<markit> yes, the name "ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa3~quantal1" puzzles me
<shadeslayer> markit: sudo apt-get install firefox=14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa2
<markit> ok, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that version makes my eyes bleed
<markit> let me try it with your -kde stuff
<shadeslayer> I think I've mentioned that before
<shadeslayer> markit: make sure you have https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde enabled
<markit> I've done add-apt-repository ppa:blue-shell/firefox-kde
<markit> but will I have just firefox-kde-support or a special version of firefox itself?
<shadeslayer> the latter
<markit> AH, I've not I guess
<markit> ff15 is not from there
<markit> ok, ff14 will b e
<markit> so you have to recompile ALL firefox just to provide support for kde? crazy :(
<markit> mozilla foundation should be more kind with us
<markit> shadeslayer: with that version works like a charm, just the language packs are of FF15 and I need the ones of FF14
<markit> (great work!)
<markit> oh, they are on your repo as well, perferct
<shumski> shadeslayer: do we need entire license, this refreshed one is upstream browser.xul: http://tinyurl.com/cdlszgd
<shumski> *is as
<shadeslayer> shumski: my main concern is that the authors of the file have been dropped
<markit> shadeslayer: ehm, so I need ff from your repo AND firefox-kde-support (that seems not a dependency)?
<shumski> shadeslayer: who's that? there are several people mentioned in the 'old' one. but upstream's doesn't mention anyone
<shadeslayer> markit: yes, both are required, like I said earlier, KDE integration is split into 2 parts
<shadeslayer> or 3 packages if you will
<markit> 3? which is the 3°?
<shadeslayer> shumski: yeah, also #kubuntu-devel
<markit> firefox-globalmenu ?
<shadeslayer> markit: kmozillahelper , firefox-kde-support and firefox itself
<shadeslayer> ah, kmozhelper is just a transitional package, so yeah, 2 packages
<markit> ok :)
<shumski> shadeslayer: hm? don't see kubuntu-devel mentioned
<shadeslayer> shumski: no, I meant come hang out in #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, added the ppas and updated but firefox-kde firefox-kde-support aren't located when I try to install
<markit> BlaXpirit: firefox-kde does not exist, firefox-kde-support does, as far as I understand
<markit> sorry
<markit> BluesKaj:
<faLUCE> hi. I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. However, in /etc/apt/sources.list I still see "oneiric" in the lines of repos. why?
<BluesKaj> yes markit , I just found that out ... a bit disappointing actually
<markit> BluesKaj: why? normally you install firefox and it gets that one for kde, but now it would pick up the 15 version, that is not in their repo
<markit> what I've done is: with apt-cache policy see the exact name of the package I need from their repo
<markit> and then with apt-get install packagename=theirpackagenamenandversion instal them
<markit> like for firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-locale-en
<markit> while firefox-kde-support comes only from their repo, so it's not a problem
<markit> BluesKaj: what version of ff have you installed on your system?
<BluesKaj> markit, I've had 15 all along ..seems the same to me , even with the kde support package
<markit> BluesKaj: you have to grab the 14 version from them, or wait next week when they will update to 15 too
<markit> and an update of your system will bring to you their 15 version
<markit> then you'd better put "on hold" (aptitude hold) those packages
<markit> I mean firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-locale-en
<markit> and un-hold only when there is an update and their version is available
<markit> BluesKaj: are you found with bash shell (terminal)?
<markit> or wait some minutes that I boot up my kubuntu 12.04 version and grab the history and tell you what to do :)
<markit> BluesKaj: are you english speaker? I mean, you use the -en language pack of firefox?
<BluesKaj> markit, I'm on 12.10 , FF 15 is default ..and I installed FF after installing the blue shell ppa. I purged the previous FF that i had installed , the added the ppa and install firefox-kde-support , before installing FF again
<markit> BluesKaj: open the termina, ok?
<markit> terminal
<markit> then enter:
<markit> sudo apt-get install firefox=14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa2 firefox-globalmenu=14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa2 firefox-locale-en=14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa2
<markit> you will go back to FF14 took from THEIR repository
<BluesKaj> markit, ? why I'm on quantal , not precise
<markit> ah, I see, then you have to figure out the exact name yourself with apt-cache
<markit> i.e. apt-cache policy firefox
<markit> look at the one listed that comes from their repositories
<markit> and use that long name in firefox=xyz as above
<markit> ok?
<markit> BluesKaj: I'm a bit busy... are you going to do it or may I leave you?
<BluesKaj> they had firefox-kde listed on the ppa site/launchpad , but it doesn't exist and they admitted as much when I pointed out that out to them on kubuntu-devel . so i assume after purging FF , adding the ppa tosources, then updating and installing firefox-kde-support , that when installing firefox again it will receive kde support as intended.
<BluesKaj> markit,^
<markit> BluesKaj: so I thought some hours ago when I tried first time
<markit> but the developer explained to me that you need their customized version of firefox too
<markit> and right now, they don't have FF15 version available
<markit> so when you ask your system to install firefox, it takes the most updated version
<BluesKaj> then they should list the correct versionin the ppa and add it ..the way it stands it's a mess
<markit> that is ff15 from the "official" repository, that will not work with firefox-kde-support
<BluesKaj> markit,^
<markit> BluesKaj: I've no idea, I'm available to tell you how I solved, ask shadeslayer about their packages
<BluesKaj> markit, maybe  because you se precise , i use quantal , and it use ff 15 by default
<markit> but I feel really gratefull to them for their work, so be kind :)
<markit> BluesKaj: precise has FF15 since some days
<markit> you can't have "by default", FF15 is out since some days only
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, already knows about the problem
<markit> ok, so seems you don't need my help, I misunderstood then
<markit> I go back to my occupations :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: make sure you don't get ff 15
<shadeslayer> because that's what you will get by default
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, the where do i get the correct version ?
<BluesKaj> then
<shadeslayer> you need to specify the version in the ppa
<markit> BluesKaj: btw, I told you with above info
<BluesKaj> ok markit thanks ill try that
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install firefox= 14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa3~quantal1
<shadeslayer> for quantal
<BluesKaj> ok shadeslayer thanks , i'll try that
<shadeslayer> you also need the Firefox-kde-support package ofcourse :)
<markit> and firefox-globalmenu and firefox-locale-en AFAIU
<shumski> markit: why globalmenu? in kde?
<shadeslayer> ^
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I already installed the ff kde support package , but unfortunately :  Couldn't find any package by regex '14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa3~quantal1
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> possibly my phone failed at copying it properly?
<BluesKaj> the ppa doesn't seem the same
<shumski> BluesKaj: http://ppa.launchpad.net/blue-shell/firefox-kde/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1ubuntu0+ppa3~quantal1_amd64.deb
<shumski> if you're 64bit
<BluesKaj> bbiab , postman has delivered some mail
<markit> shumski: don't know it's a dependency problem I think
<markit> BluesKaj: no space between firefox=xyz ? you wrote firefox= xyz (don't know if is that the problem, just guessing)
<shumski> markit: you can remove globalmenu package so it won't bug you in future versions
<markit> shumski: will it complain about broken dependency?
<markit> shumski: ok, does not complain
<shadeslayer> markit: did you just install a quantal deb on a precise system ? :P
<markit> shadeslayer: a precise 12.04
<shumski> no!
<shumski> that link was for qq
<shadeslayer> ^
<markit> shumski: I'm ok, is BluesKaj that needs to install, and HE has quanta
<shumski> ok, we thought you installed that .deb
<markit> I downgraded to ff14 and installed from blue repo some hours ago, and works like a charm
<shumski> markit: cool
<BluesKaj> shumski, shadeslayer , markit , ok i have FF 14.1  installed now , seems better than 15 , java and flash seem to load faster , already have the ff kde support package installed
<shadeslayer> w00t
<BluesKaj> the deb had to be installed with dpkg, the installer gui doesn't open the install button , it's greyed out , shumski
<shadeslayer> I know why that is :)
<shadeslayer> on quantal GUI won't let you install packages older than what is installed via the archives
<Dreadtower> Hi folks
<Dreadtower> Looks like my plasma desktop has fallen over
<Dreadtower> It's stuck with a 'no running jons' notification hanging
<Dreadtower> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i assumed it was the case , because when launched , FF takes me to download page to upgraqde to 15 , saying my version is old , shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> yeah, I need to merge shumski patches and release to the ppa
<shadeslayer> just give me some time ;)
<Dreadtower> I'm going to capture this LTVT DEM overlay of Grimaldi and come back after reboot
<shumski> shadeslayer: why is that? the 'older packages' situation?
<shadeslayer> shumski: idk, you can choose a specific version using muon
<shadeslayer> maybe debi just doesnt allow that ?
<shumski> and always been like that, even in gdebi times :)
<shumski> it would warn you about older/newer version is software chanel
<shumski> shadeslayer: re: firefox vs. firefox-kde; it would be a good idea to rename the package to firefox-kde, so users don't have to pin
<shumski> and made it conflicts regular firefox
<shadeslayer> dunno, seems like a awful lot of delta
<BluesKaj> hmm, just as I suspected , apt wants to upgrade firefox as soon I do an upgrade
<shumski> BluesKaj: you need to lock it
<BluesKaj> never locked  an app,
<shumski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BluesKaj> locked it in synaptic ...ok
<BluesKaj> hmm, I updated , but apt still wants to upgrade firefox , will it be ignored ?
<BluesKaj> I have  a nvidia upgrade waiting ... shumski ?
<shumski> for apt/dpg look this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Apt.2BAC8-Dpkg-1
<shumski> you locked it only for synaptic
<shumski> but it will be updated if you update through apt-get/aptitude
<shumski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Apt.2BAC8-Dpkg
<shumski> this is the right link, previous is about removing the lock
<shumski> for holding firefox you'll do: echo firefox hold | dpkg --set-selections
<shumski> BluesKaj: to remove that lock - echo firefox install | dpkg --set-selections
<BluesKaj> shumski yeah , done , thanks
<shumski> BluesKaj:cool  :-)
<BluesKaj> shumski, ok , added the commands to my reference CLI commands file ..I have to keep them in a textfile due to my less the na good memory
<BluesKaj> less than good...thanks for the help , shumski
<shumski> BluesKaj: :-D
<shumski> no problem
<markit> ehm, what about aptitude? aptitude hold firefox
<markit> aptitude unhold firefox
<markit> works great ;P
<markit> [19:16] <markit> then you'd better put "on hold" (aptitude hold) those packages
<BluesKaj> markit, I haven't used aptitude in a while , won't apt-get hold work
<BluesKaj> ?
<markit> BluesKaj: I've no idea, since shumskisuttested you something with "echo firefox hold | dpkg --set-selections" I thought was not possible
<markit> s/suttested/suggested
<BluesKaj> markit, I'll check aptitude again , altho i understand it still has a warning about dependencies on 64 bit architecture
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<BluesKaj> ok, "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled"
<shumski> BluesKaj: i believe that's fixed for newer version. also, i *think* aptitude hold, holds only for aptitude (not sure)
<BluesKaj> shumski, yes that makes sense
<shumski> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=146207
<ubottu> Debian bug 146207 in aptitude "aptitude: in command-line mode ignores hold set by dpkg --set-selections" [Normal,Open]
<markit> well, I left apt-get to aptitude long time ago... it was labeled as "the improvement of apt-get"... wonders why there have been a step back
<shumski> to me, it makes sense only on Debian. if you like to mix testing/sid/experimental
 * markit uses debian sid on his workstation
<markit> shumski: seemd to me that has a wider and more powerful management of dependencies and so on
<markit> but I made the switch years ago, things change..
<shumski> markit: yes, more smart (sometimes too smart) with deps then apt-get
<BluesKaj> now kate is crashing on 12.10 ...strange the OS has been fine up until apha 3 , then graphics , permissions and text editor problems , one after another
<shumski> where does it crash?
<markit> hem, can't answer, also chat program crashed
<shumski> :D
<frogonwheels_> I though pulseaudio was doing fine, but it seems minecraft(I'm guessing java)+pulseaudio is particularly nasty.  Uninstalling :|
<vivid> anyway to decrease the notifications in kubuntu?  its really annoying to have a huge list of nothing important as notifications.  eg X has logged in.  Y has logged out.  on and on
<vivid> im using pidgin, for example, and its really annoying.  i would like to see notifications that ive received a message with pidgin, but not that the same 150 people are logging on or off.
<rustynail> yeah! uh huh! so seductive!
<rustynail> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<rustynail> ban meeeee!
<rustynail> yeah! uh huh! so seductive!
<rustynail> yeah! uh huh! so seductive!
<rustynail> yeah! uh huh! so seductive!
<FloodBotK1> rustynail: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
#kubuntu 2012-08-31
<Guest52071> anyone want to help a noob out?
<shumski> Guest52071: what troubles you?
<szal> can't have been important ;)
<digitalj> Yay, Kubuntu. Thanks for the best linux distribution I've ever used.
<mr-rich> Is ther a way to get "KDE IM Contacts" to minimize to the task bar?
<k4ever> hi all.
<k4ever> are the backports broken?
<DarthFrog> Worked for me earlier today.
<k4ever> i added the kubuntu backports to lm 12 and reloaded synaptic and the packages are not showing
<k4ever> the backports don't show in the output when i do a sudo apt-get update either
<DarthFrog> Perhaps you erred when you added the repo?
<k4ever> i followed the instructions for adding it
<k4ever> i'm looking in the backports directory for oneiric now.  the Packages file is empty.  what gives?
<k4ever> ..only one that seems to have anything in it is precise. what gives?  will kde 4.9 only work on precise?
<Obsidian1723> anyone know a good iptables blacklist setup? I'm looking to automatically update it, block ipv4 and 6 as well as the country TLDs.
<lionux> Hello , I'm using kubuntu 12.04 does anyone know how to completely remove windows widget style ?
<hateball> I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<hateball> "windows widget style" ?
<lionux> yea . system settings styles widget
<lionux> i don't like windows only oxygen !
<lionux> so how to remove this ?
<hateball> Hmmm, I'm still trying really hard to understand what it is you mean, sorry :|
<lionux> Hmmm , ok i take a screnshot and show you what i mean !
<hateball> lionux: Yeah that would be easier I guess :)
<lionux> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1346395207.png	
<tonberryE352> if you don't like it don't use it?
<lionux> hateball: what do you suggest?
<hateball> Is that even KDE4? I cant find where to edit that
<lionux> yes. me either !
<lionux> tonberryE352: i even don't like to see it !
<lionux> \that's why i want to completely remove it
<lionux> Anyway thank you very much .
<juanito_> Hi there
<juanito_> Does someone know how to change the welcome sound on Kubuntu 12.04?
<hateball> juanito_: Go into System settings -> Notifications
<hateball> juanito_: and change to "KDE Workspace", there you have the login sound among other things
<juanito_> Oh thank you so much!!!!! since kubuntu 6.10 I hate this start up music and never had time to change it
<hateball> juanito_: hehe :D
<hateball> well you're welcome!
<juanito_> haha
<geekgirl> hello
<geekgirl> is this a good place to ask about problems i am having with installing wireless?
<geekgirl> i have ndisgtk as the recommended wrapper for wireless but i don't seem to be able to get it to work
<susundbe1g> geekgirl: those wireless are pain in the ass, sofar i have seen best method as google->trial+error until it works or time is out
<geekgirl> yuck really susundbelg sigh
<susundbe1g> specially those usb dongles seems to be almost impossible to get work reliably (based on my 2 device experience)
<susundbe1g> you can try also to check lsusb and the device id and google for that, for driver, and then look if developers have support somewhere ..
<susundbe1g> (lsusb assuming the device is usb device, and id similar to '046d:c049' )
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Obsidian1723> anyone know a good iptables blacklist setup? I'm looking to automatically update it, block ipv4 and 6 as well as the country TLDs.
<BluesKaj> Obsidian1723, if you want a quicker answer , ask in #ubuntu , they have many more ppl to help with sort of question
<BluesKaj> that sort of question
<Obsidian1723> ok
<mr-rich> Good morning.  Is ther a way to get "KDE IM Contacts" to minimize to the tray?
<Linkmaster> What is a good virtual drive creator for Linux? I have a .cue/.bin image I want to mount, and its not converting to .iso with bchunk, so I was wanting to mount it directly. Or would it be best to get something such as daemon tools, and mount it with that through wine?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, use mkisofs to convert it
<BluesKaj> !mkisofs
<Linkmaster> ah, this is a new program to me
<BluesKaj> !info mkisofs
<ubottu> Package mkisofs does not exist in precise
<Linkmaster> Er :/
<BluesKaj> odd
<Linkmaster> let me see with 'apt-cache'
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: Note, selecting 'genisoimage' instead of 'mkisofs'
<BluesKaj> yup
<Linkmaster> Thank you, lets see if it works
<framtic> I use IRC for first time.If one ifs in this channel,then i could talk with him,is that right ?
<BluesKaj> framtic, yes ..do you have a kubuntu question ?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, http://linux.die.net/man/1/genisoimage
<framtic> Ah,yes,I don't know where to find input method settings,kde is a bit different from gnome..
<BluesKaj> framtic, kmenu>computer>system settings
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj, its still mounting with the file.bin directly visible
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, did you convert the image to iso ?
<Linkmaster> thats what I'm trying to do
<BluesKaj> k3b may be able to do it
<Linkmaster> And when I do, I mount the .iso file through terminal, and it loads up the original .bin/.cue file
<Linkmaster> And yes, k3b does that, but it gives the same results
<BluesKaj> don't mount the image , you can't convert it if it's mounbted
<Linkmaster> I don't have the .bin/.cue mounted
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, have you tried ccd2iso
<Linkmaster> I haven't heard of it, I just stumbled across something called CDEmu, but let me try the ccd2iso
<linux12_> TESTING
<BluesKaj> yes linux12_ ..it worked
<BluesKaj> !phonon
<BluesKaj> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): multimedia framework from KDE - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<przemo> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-2.2 (precise), package size 270 kB, installed size 908 kB
<acer> hallo
<kylie> anyone here a shell scripting wizard?
<carlos> hello
<teddyp1cker> hi
<Bloathi> I was forwarded here from Ubuntu
<Bloathi> I was looking for a non-gnome / gtk   (I wish online like Slax, but offline as well) way of creating an installer for an ubuntu release
<Bloathi> So, E17 / Qt / pure CLI / online only.
<Bloathi> or X11  / non-cairo libs
<Bloathi> I wasn't sure if there was a generator of sorts to create an on-the-fly .sh for such a thing.
<teddyp1cker> anyone nows qt-based stereomood client?
<teddyp1cker> ping
<dahlia> hi, I'm running 11.10 and I did an apt-get dist-upgrade, and now it shows my display in a low resolution and when I try to run the nvidia panel it says my x server is not using the nvidia driver. I run aptitude and it thinks the latest nvidia driver is installed. Any suggestions how I can get it working again?
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to boot into the Kubuntu alternate installer for 12.04.1 on a Lenovo IdeaPad U400 and when I boot into it, I get this messed up screen with whit lines across it, what can I do to fix this so it boots?
<c_smith> right now it seems to boot, but I can't see anything.
<c_smith> it has a muxless Intal/ATI GPU combo
<dahlia> ok I got it to work by uninstalling and then reinstalling the nvidia driver and then rebooting
#kubuntu 2012-09-01
<Celsus> I imported the Kmail1 mail structure to Kmail 2, but when i moved the imported folder to a local folder, Kmail will crash. Someone have a workaround, solution or tip for this?
<Prox013> Ghbdtn
<Prox013> Привет
<mintyboxuser> hello :)
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<antonio_> xdcc send #45
<liudas> hello everyone, how could I make startup and close apps together with activity. like photo activity launches digikam for example?
<Lynoure> I have not used activities that much, but I think it is possible to define apps to go with them.
<Lynoure> liudas: it used to be right-click on the window title and associate it with an activity
<Lynoure> liudas: but I'm not sure what happened with that.
<liudas> Lynoure: well, as far as I understand that only moves that window to specified activity, but what i want to achieve - start activity and specified apps starts as well
<liudas> it should be some where in activities templates, but it's not clear for me so far how to edit them or create my own. o thanks nevermind. it's not so big deal :)
<Lynoure> liudas: it's a good question though... let me know if you find a way to it
<liudas> Lynoure: ah not now. I better focus om my master degree studies :) good luck!
<Guest3818> Hello
<Alpha-Omega> how would I get ark to extract rar files?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<dougl> Has anyone ever tried to view/print an fdf file in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dougl, it's a form of PDF , maybe okular can open it
<SaCruM> Hi there, could someone help me? I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and i've been using it for a long time. Now that i bought a new mouse. The mouse jumps to top left corner all the time for no reason. This happens with the new and the old mouse. Could someone help me?
<SaCruM> someone? please..
<SaCruM> Hi there, could someone help me? I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and i've been using it for a long time. Now that i bought a new mouse. The mouse jumps to top left corner all the time for no reason. This happens with the new and the old mouse. Could someone help me?
<mkuettler> SaCruM: When it happens with both mice, why is it important that you bought a new one?
<SaCruM> Hi there, could someone help me? I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and i've been using it for a long time. Now that i bought a new mouse. The mouse jumps to top left corner all the time for no reason. This happens with the new and the old mouse. Could someone help me?
<SaCruM> Hi there, could someone help me? I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and i've been using it for a long time. Now that i bought a new mouse. The mouse jumps to top left corner all the time for no reason. This happens with the new and the old mouse. Could someone help me?
<mkuettler> SaCruM: As I said already: I don't understand what this has to do with the new mouse when it happens with both.
<SaCruM> mkuettler: becouse it started when i started to use the new mouse
<mkuettler> And now it also happens with the old mouse? Even when you start the computer without having the new mouse plugged in?
<SaCruM> mkuettler: yes
<mkuettler> I find it hard to imagine that a new mouse would confuse the system permanently, even when it is gone again. Can you operate the computer somehow?
<mkuettler> I mean: Does the mouse work enough to change settings? Or can you do that with the keyboard?
<SaCruM> yes i do. with the touch pad it work fine.
<mkuettler> That might sound stupid, but are you sure there is nothing on the touchpad that keeps moving the mouse to the top-left? I've never seen a mouse jump into corners before.
<mkuettler> Did you scare it? ;)
<SaCruM> its nothing with touchpad
<SaCruM> search on goolgle. alot of people have that problem :S
<mkuettler> As I said, I think it's unlikly to be a problem with the new mouse, if it also happens when it is not connected. But I can't reproduce it, obviously.
<mkuettler> Most things I found on Google seemed to be related to an update.
<SaCruM> mkuettler: is there a way to fix?
<mkuettler> I'm pretty sure there is, but I don't know enough about it to figure out how it could be fixed.
<SaCruM> oh well, i'll probably have to reformat the computer again -.-
<mkuettler> And I didn't find any recent occurance of the problem online.
<vivid> why does kde insist that i have a taskbar at the bottom of the screen?  no matter where i move it, when i log out and back it.....its back at the bottom
<moji> boro bebin hastam ya na
<BluesKaj> !ir | moji
<ubottu> moji: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<SaCruM> Someone how to fix the mouse jumping to top left corner issue?? My mouse just jumps to top left corner for no reason.. couls someone help me please??
<SaCruM> Someone pleeeeeeease...
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, ?
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: Did you red my problem?
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, just joined
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: I've been using kubuntu for a while without a problem. now, for no reason, my mouse started to jump to top left corner..
<SaCruM> It jumps there everytime i touch the mouse.. how can i fix it?
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, usb, wireless, or touchpad?
<SaCruM> i had a usb mouse. it started to happen when i started to use my wireless mouse. And now it does that even with the usb mouse.
<SaCruM> touchpad works fine.
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: you know how can i fix it?
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, well touchpad uses one driver, different then the other two
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: Oh i see. But its possible to fix this issue?
<BarkingFish> Good evening :)  Could someone help me for a few seconds please?  I just found the facility in kubuntu / kde for right clicking on a picture and asking to set as desktop background.  I tried it, and it doesn't work.  My desktop BG doesn't change.  Any ideas please?
<ahoneybun> I know that much
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, right click on the desktop, desktop settings
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, I'm thinking on it, going to look now
<BarkingFish> ahoneybun, I don't have a "desktop settings" entry in the right click menu.
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: thank you. i really hope you can find something. In a more extreme way. reformating the computer, reinstalling kubuntu would fix it?
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, might. looking now
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: thank you very much
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, Default Desktop Settings?
<BarkingFish> ahoneybun, i know how to change the background from the desktop, it's through right click, folder view settings - i pick the background from there.
<BarkingFish> I'm talking about something I found where you just right click a picture you're looking at, maybe on a webpage or something, and it pops in the right click menu "Set as desktop background" - it's this feature that does not work.
<BarkingFish> i stress, it's not something I've added, it's not a plugin.
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, well the tool for KDE is Gwenview for viewing a picture and you can change it from there, but a Browser is different
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: any luck?
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, It may be a bug
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, looking still. I see problems in touchpads so far
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, did you update before the problem started?
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: no. i tryed to update after, but it didn't fix.
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, a update might have causes it
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: really? how? :X
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: how can i know what update did it and downdate it?
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, they might have changed something in the driver and a new bug happened, but the drivers for input devices like mouse and keyboard are pretty solid
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: in other words, is it possible to fix? :/
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, you can fix touchpad issues in Xorg.conf, so maybe the same with a usb and wireless. I'm not too good at that thought
<SaCruM> Xorg.conf? whats that? teach me please *.*
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, It's a configuration file for the screen, touchpad and a log of other things, pretty much for all input and output devices I believe
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: how can i use it to fix this issue?
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, tbh that is not my strong suit, and again I am not sure if it is the Xorg.conf doing it
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: do you think that reinstalling kubuntu would fix it?
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, yes for sure, but I would not want to do that lol
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: i don't want to do it either but i don't see other way. I'll have to do it :(
<ahoneybun> It would restore the default settings for all the devices
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, backup all your data first, please
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: Well, thanks anyway. I'll reinstall kubuntu and i'll come here to say if it fixed.
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: i will :) thank you.
<ahoneybun> SaCruM, sorry I could not find it
<SaCruM> ahoneybun: its ok. back in while.
<ahoneybun> ok np
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, sorry about not talking to you about your issue
<BarkingFish> no problem, been a little busy this end too :)
<BarkingFish> still am actually
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, are you trying to set a wallpaper though a browser?
<BarkingFish> yes, the facility appears in Firefox.
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, firefox gets weird with some add-ons, like I could not right click at all with a certain add-on installed
<BarkingFish> This is not an add-on though.
<BarkingFish> The only addons I have running are one for helping me watch Italian TV, one to auto refresh every 60 minutes, and my plugins for VLC and Totem
<ahoneybun> BarkingFish, just making sure it is not that
<desonic> Hi! Can anyone help me to connect to the Greek channel?
<gani> hey everyone.. i have installed kubuntu 12.04 to my lenovo netbook but the panel is not okay.. it is shifted to top.... even kickoff Application launcher is not there in panel.. how to get rid of this problem?
<BluesKaj> gani , kmenu>computer>system settings>workspace behaviour>workspace>workspace type, choose netbook
<Belial`> is there anyone using kde 4.9 having problems hiding tabs in konsole? it seems the options to do so are gone now.
<Jekyll> Belial`: it is not gone, just moved to another place. Go to "Settings -> Configure Konsole -> Tabbar"
<gani> BluesKaj: its is already set to netbook... but maximize,minimise and close buttons are not there...whether the netbook mode doesnt contain them ?
<BluesKaj> gani, try the desktop setting
<gani> but everything is fine in desktop mode...will there be any problems if i use desktop mode in netbook?
<BluesKaj> gani, think the netbook mode is depracated in the latest releases, so desktop should be fine
<gani> BluesKaj: oh.. i see.. everything is working fine in desktop mode.. thanks for the help :)
<BluesKaj> gani, np
<trapDoor_> anyone has problem with kate crashing?
<Smurphy> trapDoor_: Nope.
<trapDoor_> im not on that box so cannot provide detailed information
<trapDoor_> kubuntu 12.10, kde (4.9) and qt (4.8.2) up-to dated from official repositories
<trapDoor_> i suspect its due to recent qt updates but can't say for sure now without dbg messages
<BluesKaj> trapDoor_, yes here as well , kate works for a while then segfaults about an hour after login , and you should report that in ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> I did yesterday
<BluesKaj> I tried reporting it in kubuntu-devel too , but haven't heard about any fixes from them
<trapDoor_> BluesKaj: first i wanted to find out if it has been already reported
<trapDoor_> so you did, remember the ticket number?
<BluesKaj> trapDoor_, I checked the logs and didn't find much
<BluesKaj> segfault 11 is all I reacall
<trapDoor_> did you run kate from console?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> and krunner
<Belial`> thank you, Jekyll
<BluesKaj> pated the output in pastebin for the kubuntu-devel ppl , but i haven't heard back
<trapDoor_> got the dbg packages installed as well?
<BluesKaj> yes , but the debugger kept crashing as well :)
<BluesKaj> when trying to backtrace
<trapDoor_> same was on main :|
<Guest60114> jjjj
<kajor> Siemka
 * Daskreech waves
#kubuntu 2012-09-02
<leonard> hello guys i am looking for a graphical firewall (iptables) tool ... is kfirewall the way to go or something else like firestarter maybe?
<skreech_> firestarter maybe
<skreech_>  !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<leonard> never heard of guarddog ty
<skreech_> Sure
<leonard> mhh they all look very old
<MrEmerald> Any support people around?
<nv> i have seen some knowledgable folks
<goodtime> how things here
<goodtime> im good
<goodtime> heh i guees things aint to busy here
<goodtime> guess*
<jokerdino> anyone knows which package krunner comes in?
<yofel> jokerdino: kde-workspace-bin
<jokerdino> thanks.
<jokerdino> what is binded to ctrl-f4? i can't use the shortcut in firefox
<Daskreech> jokerdino: Changing to the fouth virtual desktop
<jokerdino> Daskreech: thanks. just figured.
<vivid> anyone knows the solution to the default IM not working?
<vivid> that is, it doesnt connect to any services (talk, aim, msn, facebook) and says my passwords are wrong
<Daskreech> vivid: Hmm?
<Daskreech> what are you connecting with?
<vivid> whatever is default, telepathy?
<vivid> KDE Telepathy Contact List version 0.5
<vivid> bleh, can i get an invite to #kubuntu+1?
<Daskreech> What?
<Daskreech> there is a #ubuntu+1
<Daskreech> no specific one for kubuntu
<vivid> oh, says #kubuntu+1 is invite only
<Daskreech> Probably cause they want people in #ubuntu+1
<Daskreech>  if you are on a 12.10 you can ask in that chan
<vivid> ill just browse launchpad, im sure its a "we know its borked" issue
<Daskreech> I admire your assuredness
<vivid> well, it obviously is borked, i cant imagine nobody has noticed
<Daskreech> It could be something peculiar to your setup
<Daskreech> I've had that happen before
<Daskreech> but hopefully it is well known and you can find a workaround quickly
<Daskreech> if not you can always use kopete
<vivid> well, if by peculiar you mean completely default kubuntu-desktop, then yes
<Daskreech> :-)
<phunyguy> So this is interesting.  I have my laptop plugged in, and the CPU is 1200MHz according to /proc/cpuinfo.  I unplug it, my video encode kicks up in speed, and the processor shows 2600 MHz in /proc/cpuinfo.  Is this a known bug?
<phunyguy> seems as though the kernel power management is backwards
<vivid> Daskreech: apparently it wont work until after you reboot/relog....
<Daskreech> vivid: straneg
<Daskreech> ge
<Daskreech> wjat
<Daskreech> phunyguy: what's the CPU rating?
<Daskreech> phunyguy: and that doesn't sound all that strange
<vivid> /proc/cpuinfo is never correct on my machine.  only i7z shows the correct operating speeds
<Daskreech> hi bigbrovar
<bigbrovar> Hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> How are you?
<bigbrovar> Bored which explains why am here lol
<bigbrovar> While am here, anyone using Android 4+ ever got mtp working on Linux / kde
<Daskreech> Nope trying to get an 4+ device
<Daskreech>  tried asking in #android ?
<bigbrovar> I built the latest libmtp from git (which is suppose to support the galaxy s3)but the best I got was view content on my sd card
<bigbrovar> U are right maybe I should.
<vivid> is there a configuration option to display only icons in the task manager?
<bigbrovar> vivid: if u are on kde 4.8 there is an alternative task manager which does that
<vivid> im on 4.9, but i dont see any additional task manager
<bigbrovar> Just remove the default and add icon task (something)
<bigbrovar> Can't remember the name now
<bigbrovar> U have to use the menu for adding plasmiod widgets
<vivid> wow, i must have missed it going through the list
<bigbrovar> Just search for icon task (manager.?) I am not on my pc now
<Daskreech> I've started using the pinning feature though of course that's not what you want
<vivid> i dont know what i want...im just sick of weak environments that only add bugs instead of function
<bigbrovar> Just remove the default task list and replace it with the icon one. It's what I use because it also comes with some neat configuration like middle click to close a Window
<vivid> *cough* unity
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: which pinning feature ?
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: You aren't on your computer but if you right click a task entry you can select show launcher when not running
<Daskreech> It makes an icon on the taskbar even if there is no instance running
<bigbrovar> Oh i use that alot
<bigbrovar> Yep I use it alot
<Daskreech> smoothtasks is what you are looking for I think vivid
<phunyguy> Daskreech, not sure what you mean by CPU rating
<bigbrovar> Really neat
<vivid> nah i found it, bigbrovar was right
<Daskreech> phunyguy: How fast isthe CPU supposed to run?
<vivid> i just didnt see it on the big list
<phunyguy> Daskreech: 2600.  As soon as I plug the laptop in, the speed drops to 1200.
<phunyguy> and the encode drops from 60 FPS to 12.
<phunyguy> Daskreech: you would think the CPU would slow down while on battery... not when plugged in.
<bigbrovar> Vivid : naming is one area that needs improvement
<Daskreech> phunyguy: Ah right yeah that's odd
<phunyguy> Core i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<phunyguy> Ivy Bridge
<vivid> phunyguy: did you check the requency with i7z?
<vivid> like i said, cat /proc/cpuinfo is always wrong on my system
<phunyguy> vivid, the performance clearly drops
<vivid> with i5 2500k
<phunyguy> which indicates a CPU speed drop.
<vivid> id run i7z and see what the cpu speed actually is
<phunyguy> and the laptop becomes virtually unuseable during the video encode.
<phunyguy> how would I acquire that app
<vivid> mine says 3301 mhz, but i can assure you its running at 3999mhz
<vivid> code.google.com
<phunyguy> vivid, 60 FPS on battery, and 12 FPS on A/C power
<phunyguy> can't explain it any better
<vivid> what laptop
<phunyguy> ThinkPad T430s
<phunyguy> I'm sure it's Kernel related, and Ubuntu is always behind on the kernel releases
<Daskreech> Everyone is behind on kernel releases
<vivid> eh, 3.5.0 is the current release?
<vivid> i know 3.6.0 is at rc4...
<phunyguy> I am on 12.04 (3.2 kernel)
<vivid> 3.5.0 here, but i dont have to worry about power management
<vivid> my i7 laptop behaves as expected on battery too
<phunyguy> are you on 12.10? or did you install the newer kernel?
<vivid> yes, 12.10
<phunyguy> run ok?
<vivid> they probably have a backported kernel though
<phunyguy> if it is fairly stable I may upgrade.
<vivid> uh, it runs fine if youre fairly decent with linux
<phunyguy> I am, but get tired of fixing things.
<vivid> have to sidestep the broken nouveau and get nvidia-current
<vivid> thats about the only issue really, thus far
<phunyguy> intel video here.
<vivid> tons of mesa updates in 12.10 too
<vivid> thanks to valve
<phunyguy> I guess 2 months early isn't too much to ask.
<phunyguy> this is a fairly new laptop.
<vivid> you could always try a daily live cd
<phunyguy> So I had wondered when an issue like this would crop up.
<phunyguy> I could..
<bazhang> 12.10 is next month
<phunyguy> end of the month, no?
<vivid> next month, but still about two months away
<bazhang> or thereabouts
<phunyguy> which is nearly 2 months
<vivid> 10/22 or 10/28 i think
<bazhang> but mostly frozen/finalized well before that
<vivid> im all excited to get away from unity
<vivid> i feel like my DE works now and i can get some work done after i get used to it
<bazhang> thats doable now
<vivid> not to mention plasma is clean, highly customizable, and functional
<phunyguy> yeah I ditched KDE for a while in favor of Unity, but learned the error of my ways.
<bazhang> !find netbook
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-netbook, kubuntu-netbook-default-settings, human-netbook-theme, netbook-launcher, plasma-netbook
<vivid> still a few things i have to get used to, its been a long time since i used kde
<phunyguy> I did try the daily recently, but I cant remember why I reverted.
<phunyguy> Actually, I think it was because I had stability issues
<phunyguy> kinda nervous to try again
<vivid> it was completely broken about four days ago
<vivid> thanks to xorg 1.13
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> holy oversized ISO
<phunyguy> =P
<SaCruM> Hi there. Couls someone help me? I had a issue so i had to reinstall kubuntu. All fine, but now for no reason, it asks me for the password everytime i login for keyring. How can i disable that? :S
<phunyguy> set a null keyring password
<phunyguy> inititially.
<SaCruM> how is that?
<nv> its asking for permission to connect to the network.
<SaCruM> i'm using KDE and this happened after installing ubuntu one.
<phunyguy> yes, and the wifi password is store there.
<SaCruM> nv: usually that is kwallet, not keyring
<phunyguy> ahh gnome keyring
<phunyguy> yes you are correct
<phunyguy> still, null password
<SaCruM> if i uninstall ubuntu one it will fix it?
<phunyguy> possibly, if it will autoremove gnome-keyring
<SaCruM> phunyguy: what's null password? :x
<phunyguy> null = empty
<phunyguy> when it asks to set a password initially, just keep them blank
<phunyguy> it will get upset and ask if you are sure
<phunyguy> just say yes.
<SaCruM> and is that safe to use anyway? I mean, i'm the only user on this computer.
<phunyguy> yes
<SaCruM> But still, its safe to use ubuntu one without that pass?
<phunyguy> thats the password for keyring, not ubuntu one
<phunyguy> keyring stores your passwords
<SaCruM> its like  kwallet?
<phunyguy> yes.
<SaCruM> ohhhh, its possible to remove it?
<SaCruM> i don't need it..
<phunyguy> probably but that will remove ubuntu-one
<SaCruM> in fact i don't even need kwallet lol
<SaCruM> oh, i see..
<SaCruM> i'll just null it then :)
<phunyguy> its obviously a dependency
<phunyguy> :P
<SaCruM> it will continue to store my passwords?
<phunyguy> yes.
<SaCruM> so.... if i lose my pc, people will have access to my passwords? >.<
<phunyguy> its risky
<phunyguy> your call.
<SaCruM> well, people have access to my password on kwallet anyway, right?
<phunyguy> probably if its null
<SaCruM> it isn't null.
<phunyguy> does your laptop autologin?
<SaCruM> nope
<phunyguy> lock with screensaver?
<SaCruM> yes
<phunyguy> then you should be fairly safe.
<phunyguy> i doubt someone that steals a laptop is linux-savvy
<SaCruM> true ahah
<phunyguy> probably crack-savvy though
<SaCruM> how can i open keyring anyway? if i search that name i have no results.
<SaCruM> i can't find an app called keyring :x
<phunyguy> gnome-keyring
<phunyguy> bbiab, restarting into 12.10 livecd
<SaCruM> ok. ty
<SaCruM> is 12.10 out already??
<nv> not yet
<nv> next month
<SaCruM> will be much difference?
<SaCruM> different*
<SaCruM> new feautres?
<SaCruM> features*
<nv> havent tried the release candidate, but you can if you want
<SaCruM> where can i read the new features of 12.10?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for discussion of 12.10 SaCruM
<nv> cant talk about the new upcomming jubuntu in the kubuntu chat?
<nv> lol jewbuntu
<phunyguy> I just realized why I reverted back to 12.04.  CIFS not working right
<phunyguy> ><
<mundo> k
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> I have a 7 button mouse, in firefox the buttons for forward and backward simply work, is there a way to make dolphin listen to these buttons too?
<gino_> hello
<gino_> sudo apt-get install life
<gino_> hahaha
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genupulas> i dont have network applet in kde panel . how can i add it ?
<BluesKaj> genupulas, do you mean the network manager icon , if so right click in the syatem tray and choose settings, the in entries choose always visiable for network manager
<BluesKaj> err always visible
<genupulas> BluesKaj:  yeah got it . thank you . I am pretty new
<BluesKaj> genupulas, np
<genupulas> :D
<skreech_> lordievader: xev should be your friend I think
<leo_> k
<lordievader> Daskreech: xev?
<Daskreech> leo_: lo
<Daskreech> lordievader: Yes it's a X binary that notifies about events like button presses
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech , do you xevil and games of that sort ?
<BluesKaj> mean
<Daskreech> you can press the button and use xev to see which button is pressed then assign that button to an action
<lordievader> Daskreech: How do you come to this?
<lordievader> Daskreech: As a response to the dolphin thing?
<Daskreech> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Strange thing is, I noticed at times it does work and at others it doesn't...
<leo_> hey guys im using kdm and how can i make kdm prompt only passwd
<leo_> not username
<leo_> i mean how to set a default user without selecting a
<leo_> user name from list or entering a user name
<leo_> is there any way to do that
<lordievader> leo_: Not entirely sure if you mean this but anyhow: Go to system settings -> Login Screen -> Convenience and then look under Preselected User.
<BluesKaj> leo_, are you on 12.10?
<BluesKaj> 12.10 here , and I had to switch from lightdm , which is now the default for KDE as well , because it crashes and requires a tty login
<leo_> lordievader: but in that case the user name will be shown at login screen ..i don't want to show the user name filed,,i need only passwd field
<leo_> BluesKaj:am using 12.04
<BluesKaj> leo_, sorry I misunderstood , you don't want your username to show ,ok
<lordievader> leo_: I see, what might work is set-up the preselected user, and then create a theme in which you remove the user-name field.
<Daskreech> leo_: what are you trying to avoid?
<leo_> lordievader:but when i do that i got the error can't parse xml
<lordievader> leo_: Perhaps there is an error in the theme xml file.
<leo_> Daskreech:iam trying to avoid showing username field at login screen
<leo_> Daskreech:i need only passwd field
<leo_> lordievader:http://paste.kde.org/542954/ this is my xml
<Daskreech> leo_: I understand that. I'm asking why is it detrimental that you can change the user?
<leo_> lordievader:and when i remove pw-entry item i got error
<lordievader> leo_: You want to remove the user field right? Then you should remove the user-entry item.
<leo_> lordievader:sry ...i removed the user-entry item not pw-entry but it shows error" the theme is not usable with Username+password (classic)"
<leo_> lordievader:and a new login screen appears and prompt for username and passwd
<lordievader> leo_: Ok, so that field needs to be present, perhaps there is another way to make it invisible.
<lordievader> leo_: You could throw it off the screen, or make the width/height 0.
<leo_> lordievader:thanks its worked
<leo_> lordievader:thank u boss
<lordievader> leo_: Great!
<Roey> hello
<Roey> how can I get Kubuntu to support my Wacom Intuos 5?  In trying to build the driver from the LinuxWacom source, I get that my kernel version is not supported (3.2.0-29)
<Daskreech> !wacom
<Daskreech> Awww
<Roey> ayup
<Roey> heya Daskreech
<BluesKaj> !tablet
 * BluesKaj wonders what's happened to important factoids
<Roey> aha! see, nothing written yet
<BluesKaj> !info wacom
<ubottu> Package wacom does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj> !info tablet
<ubottu> Package tablet does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj> Roey, could be under a different name
<ikonia> the package won't be called talbet
<Roey> !info linuxwacom
<ubottu> Package linuxwacom does not exist in precise
<ikonia> it's an xorg module
<Roey> and a kernel module.
<Roey> the thing is, I do not know if hte kernel module is up to date with the linuxwacom project's kernel module version
<ikonia> there isn't a big delay with syncs
<Roey> but this is dumb... I got this wacom intuos5 tablet back in March, and it's September now and still doesn't work
<ikonia> I believe it's reasonable in sync with the kernel
<ikonia> why is it shocking that it doesn't work ?
<Roey> well after six months??
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> I don't understand why time is a factor
<Roey> ok
<ikonia> (apologies if I'm missing part of the question that time is a factor)
<Roey> whatever the reason, I want my tablet to work.  Now, I try the "wacom" module and see that the kernel isn't detecting it when I plug it in.  USB device detected, but..nothing more specific than that.
<ikonia> 1.) have you checked the kernel module is loaded 2.) have you checked the xorg module is installed and detected 3.) have you confifmed the xorg module is loaded if 2.) is valid. ? 4.) have you actually checked the support for your device in linux or are you just hoping it will work
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Roey> ikonia:  yes I have, and I checked with dmesg and looked at /var/log/syslog.
<ikonia> Roey: so what are the answers to the 4 questions
<Roey> 1) yes
<Roey> 2, 3)  how  can I verify this
<Roey> 4) yes, with dmesg
<ikonia> Roey: I'll re-rephrase the questions
<ikonia> 1.) if you have checked for the kernel module being loaded....is it being loaded
<ikonia> 2./3. you'll see in the xorg log
<ikonia> 4.) dmesg does not tell you anything about if it's a supported device on linux
<Roey> ikonia:  lsmod says "wacom" is loaded.
<ikonia> I'm talking about have you researched the device to see if it has any linux support, and if it does what are the restrictions (if any) on it. Or are you just hopinh it will work
<Roey> ikonia:  yes it does have support.
<ikonia> ok, what are the restrictions/requirements for it to work ?
<Roey> ikonia:  I've had this working before by compiling the project's source
<Roey> ikonia:  well ./configure says kernel 3.2.0-29 is not supported.
<ikonia> so have you actually researched it to find out what it needed/requires ?
<ikonia> ok, I've lost interest as you're just doing things blind
<Roey> ikonia:  well yeah I've been on #linuxwacom
<Roey> what???
<Roey> ikonia:  I'm telling you what I'm encountering when I'm trying to make it work
<ikonia> yeah, and I've asked you for things to check and have you checked things such as it's support, it's requirements, and you've saying "yeah, I've typed configure"
<ikonia> that's not really a.) doing research b.) answering the questions
<ikonia> so I'm not interested at this time in pushing it forward.
<Roey> alright.  I'll talk to you when we're a little more level-headed.
<ikonia> I'm level headed now.
<Roey> then help me out in a methodical way, not just shunning me.  I've asked about 3.2.0-29 not supported on #linuxwacom, but got no response.
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I dont want to progress it, I've given you information to check, and asked questions about what you've done
<Roey> how can I find out its requirements particular for 3.2.0, aside from googling for 3.2.0 linuxwacom
<Roey> ok:
<Roey> lsmod  | grep wacom
<raju> how can i add extract here option in right click menu ?
<ikonia> I've asked if you've found requirements and you've said "yes it's supported, I've typed configure" - that's not doing any of what I said
<Roey> lshw <-- looked for anything resembling Wacom
<ikonia> that doesn't meant it's supported
<ikonia> that's just device ID's
<Roey> ikonia:  alright.  I will re-phrase my answer to that, then:
<ikonia> so research the device if you've been battling with it to 6 months
<Roey> I had it compiling under the previous Kubuntu release.
<ikonia> find out if it's supported, if it is, find out what it's support requirements are, then work out if ubuntu meets them
<ikonia> ok, again, I'm out now, as blindly compiling things is just pointless as the previous release has changed to the current, so knowing the support requirements will tell you why it's not working rather than just blindly typing configure and being stumped
<Roey> Hmm.
<Roey> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<Roey> ikonia:  "knowing the support requirements".  That's pretty broad.. I /can/ tell you what the output of dmesg says when I plug the tablet in.
<ikonia> Roey: I've told you dmesg !=support
<ikonia> Roey: researching the device what hardware it requires, what software and versions it requires to work etc, if it works but can't do X Y Z for example
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I will ask the #linuxwacom folks
<ikonia> common sense stuff, understanding what it needs to work, so you can see if your OS meets them, and understanding any problems so you are not suprised if function $A doesn't wor
<ikonia> Roey: no
<ikonia> Roey: research
<ikonia> approach it how you want
<ikonia> I'm done
<Belial`> i installed calligra and removed libreoffice however there's still an entry that opens libreoffice from the kickoff menu. how do i completely remove libreoffice?
<Belial`> i checked in muon and everything points to it being uninstalled.
<yasaswi_> Hi to develop kde games which libs are required
<RamchandraApte> libkdegames
<datruth> Is there a command that I could use with amixer to set the master channel?
<BluesKaj> datruth, open a terminal and type alsamixer ,
<BluesKaj> make sure the Master, PCM,
<BluesKaj>  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<datruth> BluesKaj: I want to do this with a script?
<datruth> and hot key
<BluesKaj> well , have fun exploring that one ..I prefer the terminal
<monkeyjuice> BluesKaj:  you told me once how to boost volume on my laptop , do you remeber what that was , just install 12.04 and reloading everything
<datruth> BluesKaj: I can do it in the terminal or gui but when I use my hot key to switch devices the volume control doesn't switch with it
<BluesKaj> setup alsamixer with both , and use pavucontrol if alsamixer settings don't stick  , datruth , you may have to install pavucontrol
<datruth> installing
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, I think it was with alsamixer, master ctrl and up arrow key
<monkeyjuice> hmmm its at 100% i need more was able to get to 150 with what ever it was
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, probly pavucontrol
<monkeyjuice> ok ill try that
<monkeyjuice> yep thats it got 153% now thanks
<datruth> BluesKaj: that lets me set the sound higher than 100% put thats what I need I need to be able to toggle the volume controls
<BluesKaj> yeah , pavucontrol gives switching IO options ...been looking at jack as well , I think it can switch IOs  as well , but it seems kinda clunky and complicated
<datruth> BluesKaj: no optios can be passed for that in the terminal
<BluesKaj> datruth, you can choose different soundards if that's what you mean , but it's best done in pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> and phonon
<datruth> BluesKaj: damn I guess I'll have to manually change the master channel to control the volume every time I switch devices
<BluesKaj> which devices , datruth ?
<datruth> BluesKaj: I have HDMI audio and my laptop built in speakers
<datruth> when I switch my to my hdmi I have to select it has the master channel to so I can control the volume
<BluesKaj> datruth, you can setup the hdmi and analog stereo in phonon and pavucontrol . it doesn' matter if the hdmi is feeding a signal simultaneously with the analog output
<BluesKaj> use the analog as Card0 , and hdmi as Card1 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<datruth> BluesKaj: the volume controls do not switch over
<datruth> Here let me show you
<datruth> http://pastebin.com/0yuBzJ2D
<datruth> This is the script I tie it to a hot key ctrl + g lets say it switches the devices
<datruth> but not the volume control
<BluesKaj> datruth, do you have both devices setup in pavucontrol ?
<datruth> I'm not sure how you mean
<datruth> I changed the volumes with that program but not sure what you mean by setup
<BluesKaj> datruth, did you install pavucontrol or are you relying on the script , seems both devices are using the same vol ctrl
<BluesKaj> at least they should
<datruth> BluesKaj: I'd like to use the script
<datruth> pavucontrol I've laoded but it only allow me to make the volume higher than 100%
<datruth> I just want to be able to switch the volume controls
<BluesKaj> then I don't know how to help , perhaps someone who has knowledge of scripting can help you
<datruth> So the question is how can I set a master channel in the terminal
<datruth> BluesKaj: is there away to do that in the terminal setting the master channel?
<BluesKaj> datruth, I've mentioned this several times , install pavucontrol if wish to to switch devices , if your script won't give access to the vol ctrl
<datruth> alright in that case I dont need pavucontrol since the kde controls work I just have to manually set them
<datruth> thx for the info
<BluesKaj> datruth, looks to me like you need to set the" line " in alsamixer to 90% or more
<BluesKaj> since your script is switching to" line" for analog output
<datruth> BluesKaj: hrmm
<datruth> BluesKaj: switching to line is this correct/
<datruth> ?
<BluesKaj> then run sudo alsactl store
<BluesKaj> tha's what it looks like to me
<BluesKaj> do you have a vol ctrl on your speaker system ?
<datruth> yes
<datruth> and I have to click on that to select the master channel then I can control the volume on the sound device im on
<datruth> itd be nice if there was a command that did that
<dougl> can anyone suggest a source for a mame frontend that works in kubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj> I have only one audio system , the coax spdif and hdmi feed separate devices , but both feeds are connected to ab audio amplifier which simplifies things
<BluesKaj> dougl, http://gmameui.sourceforge.net/
<skreech_> !mame
<skreech_> Curses
<skreech_> !find mame
<ubottu> Found: mame, mame-tools, sdlmame, sdlmame-tools
<skreech_> Really? Only sdl-mame?
<skreech_> !info sdlmame
<ubottu> sdlmame (source: mame): Dummy package to ease transition to mame. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.145-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 58 kB
<skreech_> ha
<skreech_> !info mame
<ubottu> mame (source: mame): The Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator - MAME. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.145-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 18219 kB, installed size 65239 kB
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks for the tip...
<BluesKaj> dougl, is it what you're looking for ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, you have experience with gmameui? mine fails to 'make' = undefined reference to `archive_read_data_into_buffer'... yes exactly what I been looking for but does not work
<dougl> I have googled full circle for solutions for my working cli mame...
<BluesKaj> ok sorry to hear that , and I have no experience with mame
<BluesKaj> dougl, build-essential for compiling
<dougl> build-essential for compiling = ?
<BluesKaj> does the app need to be compiled from source , with make or camake or some such builder?
<BluesKaj> err cmake
<dougl> yes ./configure make and make install...
<BluesKaj> ok then you need build essential for that , don't think it's installed by default
<dougl> oh - do tell... err, is it something I should google?
<BluesKaj> nope , it's in the repos , sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dougl> thanks
<gryzli> Hello guys
<gryzli> I have weired problem on Kubuntu 12.04
<gryzli> After running the os for a while , suddenly my usb mouse stop working on the usb port it's connected
<gryzli> After I connect the mouse to second usb ports it works for some time, then stoped again
<gryzli> Also there are some errors in dmesg , "usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/8, error -110" ......."hub 1-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1"
<gryzli> any ideas /
<Smurphy> gryzli: mouse goes to power save ? or USB Bus goes to power save ?
<Smurphy> check poewrsaving options. Eventually a "dmesg" output will tell you what happens
<gryzli> I pasted some of the dmesg errors
<gryzli> after going through all of the usb ports, now it doesn't work on any of them
<gryzli> Some hints how can I restart the usb controller ?
<Smurphy> I had that once... But don't remember what then issue was.
<Smurphy> you can't. It's a driver issue.
<gryzli> It seems in 12.04 the usb driver is static linked in the kernel ?
<Smurphy> Try out: rmmod usbhid
<gryzli> there's no ehci_usb
<Smurphy> modprobe usbhid
<gryzli> k sec
<Smurphy> that should reload the usbhid drivers. Eventually it will reinitialize the usb bus.
<gryzli> nothings comes up
<gryzli> usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<Smurphy> that is bad ... You have a USB Drive connected to it ?
<gryzli> no
<gryzli> just the mouse
<gryzli> if I restart the machine
<gryzli> everything works fine
<Smurphy> shouldn't happen. That is a disk error message. device descriptors are hard disk issues.
<Smurphy> seems the power to the USB Bus is low. Can also be a hardware bug though.
<gryzli> strange
<leonard> /join #qt
<leonard> \join #qt
<leonard> wtf
<leonard> sry
<FloodBotK1> leonard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leonard> hehe yes bot i wont
<brendan_> hi
<EinGolem> I'm trying to install windows xp in VirtualBox, but it just stops at one of the last phases 'Regisering components'. Anyone know what I can do?
<EinGolem> I've retried t 3 times, now.
<BluesKaj> ein did you give it enough space in the virtual drive ?
<BluesKaj> EinGolem, ^
<EinGolem> Well, I gave it 3.3gb it recommended less than that.
<EinGolem> I'm running of a 16gb usb drive. I have no hard disk.
<BluesKaj> never tried VB on a usb drive ...no experience with it'
<EinGolem> It's a disgrace, I know. But it's all I got right now.
<EinGolem> Can't get any IDE hdd in the shops, only sata and sata II.
<EinGolem> lol.
<BluesKaj> EinGolem, you can buy adapters , but most mobos made in the last 7 yrs have at least one sata connecter
<BluesKaj> check your board  more closely
<BluesKaj> or do an lspci in the terminal, EinGolem
<olpe> Good evening. I noticed that if you do a FRESH Kubuntu install right now, and do (out of the box) apt-get update && upgrade, you end up in a blackhole loop with kate-data
<olpe> http://pastebin.com/XCGaSd45
<shumski> olpe:  Input/output error
<shumski> try doing sudo apt-get clean
<olpe> shumski: same thing --> http://pastebin.com/wSQ51uG8
<EinGolem> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/fCVJpvAp
<EinGolem> from lspci command.
<EinGolem> BluesKaj: If my comp has a sata connection, I'd be very happy. I bought this eMachines420, in 2004.
<EinGolem> I'll have ti take a look then, later. I hope it does have one.
<olpe> is there a dedicated channel for package bug things, or am I in a right place with my problem?
<shumski> olpe: try doing first sudo dpkg --force-all -P kate-data
<shumski> and then sudo apt-get -f install
<EinGolem> BluesKaj: I don't see anything about SATA in that report. What do you think?
<olpe> shumski: it just gives me  cannot remove `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kate/common': Input/output error
<shumski> sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<olpe> shumski: and if you ls -lt the directory: l????????? ? ?    ?        ?            ? common
<olpe> shumski: seems strange
<shumski> olpe: indeed
<shumski> try that command before
<olpe> shumski: same result
<olpe> shumski: do I mess things up if I try to remove that directory manually?
<shumski> yeah, don't do it, i would first fsck your partitions
<BluesKaj> EinGolem, yes , just an IDE controller I'm afraid
<EinGolem> damn.
<shumski> olpe: after doing sudo dpkg --clear-avail and sudo dpkg --force-all -P kate-data it should not give the same error
<olpe> shumski: Input/Output error... I'll try to fsck my drive
<BluesKaj> I see there are SATA to IDE adapters , but the cheap ones are known to burn up due to poor power regulation , so they are dangerous ... about 30 bucks should buy a decent adapter
<olpe> shumski: whats the best way to do it when its my root drive?
<BluesKaj> EinGolem,^
<shumski> olpe: you can't do it while it's mounted
<shumski> you need to force it on the reboot, or use livecd
<olpe> shumski: ok, I'll do the usual touch /forcefsck
<olpe> shumski: I'll be back :)
<EinGolem> Okay, so that and a new sata hdd, if I were to install one, would just work? Say if I bought a new Sata HDD, would it always awork with any mobo? Or would I need a certain mobo?
<shumski> olpe: ok
<EinGolem> new HDD are 50 euro over here, and I don't know how much an adaptor is.
<EinGolem> But it's always gping to be cheaper than buying a new comp for now. (cheapest about 400 euro)
<EinGolem> Running this os off a USB is slow, lol.
<olpe> shumski: My god, the problem really was my ssd... This is my first time in 15 years of using linux that my hdd had this kind of problem...
<olpe> shumski: Now everything works
<shumski> olpe: working now?
<shumski> olpe: cool ;-)
<olpe> shumski: but I cant understand why I had the same problem with 2 different machines
<olpe> shumski: I'll try to go to other machine and see if this approach will fix that also
<shumski> olpe: dunno, i found a similar bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=552517
<ubottu> Debian bug 552517 in dpkg "dpkg ugly/confusing error message on corrupt .list file" [Normal,Fixed]
<olpe> shumski: I'll buy you a beer or what ever is your favourite drug next time I'll see you :)
<BluesKaj> EinGolem, http://ca.startech.com/HDD/Adapters/Bi-Directional-SATA-IDE-Adapter-Converter~PATA2SATA3
<shumski> olpe: no problem :-)
<EinGolem> BluesKaj: great, I'll bookmark that. cheap enough too.
<BluesKaj> EinGolem, that's a Canadian site but I'm sure the same product is availble inEurope
<EinGolem> yeah, 22 euro.
<BluesKaj> that's good
<BluesKaj> this pc is 4 yrs old and it has one IDE connection that is used for a windows install ..my other linux box died back in march so I put the HDD to use on this pc
<alexandro> Hi guys! Any russo? )
<BluesKaj> !ru | alexandro
<ubottu> alexandro: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alexandro> ру ру )
<TheMiner> Question: How would someone place widgets on one desktop but not have them appear on the others?
<Phiscribe> TheMiner maybe use activities instead of desktops? dunno how to limit to desktops
<phunyguy> So I have some NFS shares mounted, and in Dolphin, they come up in the left side as a mounted share, but the name is like /full/nfs/share/path.  How can I convert this to a simple name?
<shumski> TheMiner: SystemSettings --> Workspace Behaviour --> Virtual Desktops --> tick "Different widgets..."
<BluesKaj> phunyguy, you try it in properties , highlight the path first ...it might stick
<phunyguy> BluesKaj: Properties of what?
<BluesKaj> file then properties in dolphin that is
<phunyguy> oh
<BluesKaj> choose the mounted share first
<phunyguy> I dont see a File menu
<phunyguy> n/m
<phunyguy> it shows as simple name there
<phunyguy> just the share name
<BluesKaj> you have to configure dolphin to show the menubar
<phunyguy> i did
<phunyguy> maybe an fstab option?
<phunyguy> thats how I have it mounted
<BluesKaj> yes
<phunyguy> just not sure what that option potentially is
<BluesKaj> my external drive shows as /media/External  , but iI copied the UUIDs to fstab foer the rest of the partitions
<BluesKaj> I haven't bother changing the other names thp
<BluesKaj> bothered
<BluesKaj> to find the uuids , sudo blkid
<BluesKaj> take out the quotes after pasting
<BluesKaj> phunyguy, you might need to use the /sdx designation in fstab ...havent' used NFS in a while , you may need to change it in the export file
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have to reboot again , apps are crashing here ,,,in limbo on 12.10
<shumski> BluesKaj: still crashing?
<Chakotay> Can someone tell me how to get the volume widget down by the clock? for some reason it's not there (12.04 32 bit)
<BluesKaj> shumski, yes ...just rebooted, should be good for an hr or so then kate will creash.System settings>workspace appearance crashes immediately
<shumski> BluesKaj: so, not nvidia issue?
<BluesKaj> no i don't thinks o , the kate crash appears to be a QtXX4.so issue
<BluesKaj> xx= some lib
<shumski> BluesKaj: what about kdebugdialog? managed to turn it on?
<BluesKaj> yup, I even tried to file a bug , but I can't recall my pw :(
<shumski> what's the output if you try to tun kate from konsole?
<shumski> pw for bugs.kde ?
<BluesKaj> that crashed kate , hang on I'll paste the backtrace info
<BluesKaj> shumski, http://pastebin.com/26ek1dBb
<shumski> BluesKaj: will take a look in a minute
<shumski> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305913
<ubottu> KDE bug 305913 in general "Kate crashes upon startup" [Crash,New]
<BluesKaj> actually kate crashes from the terminal , not if I open a text file in dolphin ...then after about an hr it will crash globally , shumski
<shumski> Also, this one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305718
<ubottu> KDE bug 305718 in kdecorations "System Settings crash when clicking on Workspace Appearance" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> shum yes and as mentioned in the last bug , kwin crashed this morning leaving me with no X or desktop ,
<BluesKaj> shumski,^
<shumski> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=685524
<ubottu> Debian bug 685524 in qt4-x11 "After upgrading to 4:4.8.2+dfsg-1 kwin segfaults on startup" [Grave,Fixed]
<shumski> It seems a patch causes this issue, kubuntu_36_qtscript_64bit.diff
<BluesKaj> uhm ,we're talking about 12.10 here
<shumski> It's a 'upstream' issue, so it doesn't matter which *buntu version
<BluesKaj> but I did have simiilar symptoms with early versions of 12.04
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> ok , kate just segfaulted in dolphin now
<shumski> BluesKaj: i would poke #kubuntu-devel about this
<BluesKaj> I already have , both yesterday and today , shumski
<shumski> But now you have a backtrace :)
<BluesKaj> I also reported it to penguin 42 in ubuntu+1 , he was vary interested in the backtrace as well , so I pastedd it there as well earlier today
<shumski> BluesKaj: you can open a launchpad bug report, referencing that debian bug and those from kde bugs
<BluesKaj> shumski, actually i filed launchpad bug report on the application appearance crash for 12.04 ..all I ever got was reports wre filed a dupes , same goes the the kmail bugs I files
<BluesKaj> as dupes
<BluesKaj> gave up on kmail ... havent even attempted to set it up
<BluesKaj> since
<shumski> that systemsettings crash is rather common one, altough there can be different cuases, dunno about kmail bugs
<shumski> where is your app. appearance bug?
<BluesKaj> some have kmail working very smoothly ,, here it works for a week or so then starts crashing
<BluesKaj> it was filed a s a dupe
<BluesKaj> or given duplication status , so dunno id anyone bothered looking at it for unique properties
<shumski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~USERNAME
<BluesKaj> hmm don't see them ..strange , especailly the kmail bug , I must ahve received 5 notices per day about duplicate filings til I finally unsubscribed to that bug, now I don't see the kate crash either , shumski
<BluesKaj> these are the only 2 that have survived on my bugfile list , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/910907 ,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/335761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910907 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) ""kdeinit fails to launch desktop folder/icon shortcuts with plasma desktop shell"" [Low,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335761 in Kubuntu Default Settings "Placement policy 'Remember' by default for all windows" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<shumski> ok, then open it against qt --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+filebug
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to run the Kubuntu Alternate Installer, and all I get are screens like this (http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=9375) I tried pressing f6 to get the nomodeset option, but even pressing f6 didn't seem to do anything, ia there anything I can try to get nomodeset enabled before rebooting from my working OS?
<shumski> Note that crashing itself needs to be fixed upstream, you can only ask to remove problematic patch
<skreech_> What's a good program to put two pictures side by side?
<Daskreech> c_smith: when does it turn into that?
<BluesKaj> shumski, why is there no bug reporting option on my launchpad page ..weird , they make you jump thru hoops ..what's changed ?
<c_smith> Daskreech, upon booting it.
<Daskreech> c_smith: So before the BIOS screen?
<shumski> BluesKaj: dunno
<c_smith> Daskreech, no, I'll rephrase, upon booting into the Live USB disk
<Daskreech> c_smith: so before the kernel info runs by?
<shumski> you can do ubuntu-bug $PACKAGENAME
<c_smith> Daskreech, as in, after a very short flash of something regarding something not being defined.
<Daskreech> c_smith: Did you do a checksum?
<c_smith> Daskreech, that I remembered I hadn't, and am doing now.
<BluesKaj> not gonna bother with kubuntu report bug option , i created an acct but it won't open so I'll just drop it for now
<Daskreech> c_smith: alright
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What are you reporting?
<BluesKaj> shumski, ...been a long day . I need a break
<c_smith> Daskreech, md5sum of the iso matches
<Daskreech> c_smith: what speed did you burn it at?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, like I said , i'm no longer in the mood
<c_smith> Daskreech, being as my optical drive is out until I can get it repaired, I used a flash drive to do this.
<Daskreech> c_smith: Ah. Umm not sure how to pass a check to the UCB drive
<BluesKaj> that's it for today ...it's more difficult filing a bug than it should be
<c_smith> Daskreech, might trying another USB drive help?
<Daskreech> c_smith: I'd try the USB drive in another computer first
<c_smith> k, good thing I have such a thing.
<c_smith> yep, disk looks to boot up find on the other PC.
<c_smith> Daskreech, gonna chack it with this PC.
<Daskreech> c_smith: alright
<c_smith> Daskreech, it all checks out as good.
<Daskreech> c_smith: What's the motherboard in the problem PC?
<c_smith> Daskreech, hmmmm..... gonna have to google that.  give me a few.
<Daskreech> Sounds to me like it's a chipset issue
<Daskreech>  Some of them are seriously funky about booting from USB
<c_smith> Daskreech, would the main board possibly be listed in dmidecode as the base board?
<c_smith> Daskreech, found my motherboard, it's a Lenovo Emerald Lake mainboard
<c_smith> Daskreech, and it DOES have UEFI
<c_smith> brb, testing a theory I just had
<datruth> how an I stop kmix from starting?
<monkeyjuice> why?
<datruth> Cause I am going to use something else instead
<datruth> can I tie my fn + sound key to another mixer?
<monkeyjuice> datruth: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58778-VeroMix-as-KMix-alternative-(avoids-occasional-segfaults) maybe this will help
<datruth> monkeyjuice: kmixrc did the trick setting autostate=fa;se
<datruth> false
#kubuntu 2013-08-26
<Guest45249> hello
<monkeyjuice> hello Guest45249
<crank_> Czołem.
<crank_> Czy jest jakiś Polak na tym kanale? ;-)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<igalic> Hello happy people o/~
<Omar_> hi every one, please how to change the langage of Inkscape (and only of Inkscape) to english, I'm using kubuntu 13.04, and thank you :)
<igalic> Since doing an update, my window decorations are gone, as is transparency and everything else that would be associated with DRI or Open GL.
<Omar_> my locale is set to Fr
<igalic> I just updated to raring-proposed, and it updated the kernel and all the libgl1-* libraries, but it's still exhibiting the same behaviour.
<igalic> The Xorg.log doesn't show anything conclusive: http://apaste.info/nSnD
<dardo> ciao
<Toast> Hi, has KDE4.11 on Kubuntu 13.04 using the recommended ppa been stable for most users? I'm planning to upgrade today.
<shadeslayer> Toast: things are looking good so far
<Toast> Thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Toast: if you have issues, ping us in #kubuntu-devel
<MarkusS> did the same yesterday and I agree with shadeslayer
 * igalic wonders if it's too early to update to saucy
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<thepeopleschamp> i just got my webcam finally workin 
<thepeopleschamp> i got a HP 635 computer workin on latest ubuntu
<thepeopleschamp> i got it workin so it works on flash webcam chat networks in firefox
<thepeopleschamp> but the quality isnt there
<thepeopleschamp> its just gray
<thepeopleschamp> i found an icc profile on the internet that is for sure not workin
<igalic> btw, I found my issue, the reason why everything was failing in a funny way was because kwin was (accidentally) uninstalled.
<nyxx> ha
<nyxx> how can i rename
<nyxx> this name is in use
<nyxx> ja
<rommel> hupos
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<night> Weiss jemand wann der nvidia treiber 325.49 im xorg-edgers PPA erscheint ?
<skramer_> Hi together. I have Kubuntu 12.10 and KDE 4.11. Everything working well except Amarok 2.8 was crashing. So I asked for assistance in #amarok and they told me to try set Systemsettings->Qt Graphics System to "OpenGL". That stopped Amarok from crashing indeed, but I was unable to use any other application: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/26/Screen2.png. My graphics card is this: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset
<skramer_>  Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<skramer_> Is there anything I could do to avoid / solve the problem? How do I correctly activate OpenGL?
<BluesKaj> skramer_, check kmenu>applications>system for additional drivers
<BluesKaj> skramer_, there might be a more uptodate driver to install that will accommodate both issues 
<Mamarok> I dooubt this applies, Intel has not 2 different driver sets
<Mamarok> gosh, bad English :(
<Mamarok> the additional drivers app is to check for proprietary/free alternatives, doesn't apply for Intel
<BluesKaj> well, i'm not an intel user , so i'm not aware whether or not additional or alternate graphics drivers are available 
<skramer_> BluesKaj: it says "No additional drivers for this system"...
<murlokotan> hi people
<BluesKaj> skramer_, do your desktop effects work fine except for the amarok crashes?
<skramer_> BluesKaj: Yes, desktop effects are working without problem...
<BluesKaj> then it's an amarok issue , not your graphics card or drivers, IMO,  skramer_ 
<skramer_> BluesKaj: but they checked the backtrace & found it did not crash in amarok. For them it looked like an OpenGL issue...
<loadid_czech> skramer_: have you tried apt-get remove --purge amarok && apt-get install amarok?
<skramer_> BluesKaj: Also they say that Amarok´s analyzer uses OpenGL, that´s why they did advise to disable it for the moment...
<BluesKaj> well, if amarok is the only app affected , then it's amarok not openGL
<BluesKaj> right so amarok can't handle openGL 
<skramer_> but what about the problem with other apps after I set QT Graphics Ssytem 
<skramer_> to OpenGL. They looked like that http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/26/Screen2.png
<BluesKaj> skramer_, in desktop effects >advanced, Qtgraphics system , native or raster?
<skramer_> BluesKaj:  it says Composit Type: "OpenGL 3.1" and Qt Graphics System: "Raster"
<BluesKaj> skramer_, do you have the openGL 2.0 option ? maybe amarok can handle that 
<skramer_> BluesKaj: just tested no and it did have no effect either
<BluesKaj> skramer_, no effect ?? still crashing ?
<skramer_> BluesKaj: yes, also crashing when I set it to OpenGL 2.0
<skramer_> It´s strange Amaorok works when I set Systemsettigs->Qt Graphics System to "OpenGL", which makes all other apps totally unusable as most of them being black same as the snapshot...
<BluesKaj> then amarok needs to make the adjustments 
<skramer_> I don´t think so, because apps also look like the screen if I start them from CLI with the "--graphicssystem opengl" option
<skramer_> that´s nothing to do with amarok...
<BluesKaj> interesting skramer_ , it's good that you tracked that down
<m_tadeu> how can i have a vpn configured and access outside the vpn for non-vpn resources?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, torrents ?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: torrents? what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> then i don't understand what you mean by outside vpn sources , vpn acts as a remote server that you can use as another method to access the internet or stored files etc
<BluesKaj> mt
<DarthFrog> m_tadeu:  Are you currently limited to accessint the VPN only, with no internet access?
<BluesKaj> at least that's what I use vpns for
<DarthFrog> typo: accessing
<m_tadeu> DarthFrog: I have a vpn to connect to my companys network. when I connect to it, I can't access anything outside the vpn
<BluesKaj> muast be a cisco 
<DarthFrog> m_tadeu:  Then you'll have to speak to whomever admins the VPN to be permitted to access the resources you seek.  
<m_tadeu> DarthFrog: There should be a way to make my machine decide if it accesses a resource through the vpn or not, I guess
<DarthFrog> Ah,  I see.  You need to play with your routing table.
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, so your company denies access to the internet using the vpn as the only resource ?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: it diesn't deny access....it supplies a gateway to do so....but it's very slow
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, is it the only gateway ?
<DarthFrog> m_tadeu:  You need to use the netstat or the route commands to set up your routing.
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: that I know, yes
<BluesKaj> maybe DarthFrog's suggestion about setting up a different route ?
<m_tadeu> DarthFrog: I can see that I can configure that in the nm plasmoid...I'll try that
<tomy76> good evening. I'm having problems with my DVD drive under KDE 4.11.00/Kubuntu 12.04.3. It won't be displayed anymore, but I'm still able to manually (un)mount media from console. I'm uncertain about the cause and don't know where to search. I recently updated KDE via PPA, before there were no problems.
<BluesKaj> tomy76,to what does,  ls -l /dev/cdrom , show?
<tomy76> BluesKaj, it simple shows, that the access is not possible. There is no /dev/cdrom, but /dev/cdrom1
<tomy76> BluesKaj, and it's linked to /dev/sr0
<BluesKaj> yes , then you cdrom drive has been given a new assigned name for some reason since /dev/sr0 is correct 
<tomy76> but why doesn't KDE recognize it?
<tomy76> I can mount any media via console, but for example K3b claims that there is not device
<BluesKaj> it doesn't show it dolphin if it contains a disk ?
<BluesKaj> in dolphin'
<tomy76> no, it doesn't. I insert a media, but there is no reaction, no notification, simply nothing
<tomy76> I already tried this command 'inotifywait -m /dev/sr0'. Then I removed the media and reinserted it. it will be shown
<tomy76> but there is no reaction in KDE
<BluesKaj> tomy76, ok place a disk in the drive , don't close it . in the terminal do , eject -t /dev/cdrom
<tomy76> /dev/cdrom can't be found. I assume I should use /dev/cdrom1 instead?
<tomy76> BluesKaj, is it possible that I ran into this issue? => http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=109&t=142925&p=755452#p755452
<tomy76> I'm going to try to replace udisks with udisks2
<BluesKaj> hmm, udisks2 had a problem here yesterday 
<BluesKaj> tomy76, I just checked the package manager ..I'm on 13.10 and both udisks and udisks2 are installed by default it seems 
<tomy76> BluesKaj, I installed udisks2 now and did a new login on KDE, now it works!
<BluesKaj> tomy76, I just checked the package manager ..I'm on 13.10 and both udisks and udisks2 are installed by default it seems 
<BluesKaj> tomy76, did you remove udisks ? , hope not becuase it looks lkike you still need it
<BluesKaj> \like
<tomy76> BluesKaj, I'm on 12.04 but I'm using a Kubuntu PPA. Maybe here is some kind of problem, I don't know. The udisks2 package wasn't selected to install as I did my recent KDE update from 4.10 to 4.11
<tomy76> No, I left udisks package installed. aptitude didn't show up any conflicts forcing me to remove it
<BluesKaj> tomy76,  yeah kde 4.11 changes the requirements somewhat , I'll try to remember that for ppl who are using older kubuntus
<tomy76> Actually, Dolphin shows up my media, newly inserted media were display in the notification area and K3b now finds my drive and recognizes my empty DVD-R, too
<m_tadeu> sometimes my swap gets disabled by it self...what can be happening?
<tomy76> K3b is currently burning now. BluesKaj, I think we found it. Many thanks for your time!
<BluesKaj> tomy76, I'm glad you fixed your problem :)
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, what size swap , and how much RAM ? and is the machine a laptop?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: the swap is 5GB and mem is 8GB...and yes, it's a laptop
<BluesKaj> your swap should be larger than the RAM in order for your laptop to retain it's dat during sleep , m_tadeu
<BluesKaj> da t= data
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: damn...yup 
<ben123> bonsoir besoin d'aide merci
<ovidiu-florin> what is the font used in the kubuntu logo?
<sherry> hello, I got this message > E: Package 'dot' has no installation candidate while I tried to install dot!
<sherry> is there any other package?
<goguda> sherry: That means none of your repositories have that package. Try installing a .deb file or find a repo that does have it.
<goguda> sherry: Try looking on packages.ubuntu.com
<sherry> thanks goguda
<goguda> No problem
#kubuntu 2013-08-27
<loadid_czech> sherry: are you sure you have all of your repositories enabled?
<sherry> how cn I make sure about that?!
<loadid_czech> actually doesn't look like dot is a program... why are you trying to install a program named dot?
<sherry> in the http://github.com/ceph/ceph mentioned that I do need to install "dot" package, I just searched through packages.ubuntu.com and I found several packages with dot, but Im not sure which one it that!
<loadid_czech> sherry: http://www.graphviz.org/content/dot-graphviz-version-2263-ubuntu-1110-does-not-recognize-arcs-fromto-clusters
<loadid_czech> looks like it's part of the graphviz program? maybe just not install dot and see if what you're trying to do still works
<sherry> yeah 
<sherry> alright thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<faLUCE> hello. In software rendering example, this struct is allocated: drm_i915_gem_mmap_gtt.  From what I understadd, it allows memory access to the GTT by user space. 1) is that right? 2) in hw rendering, do I need the same struct too, or I have to drive the gpu access the gtt in other ways?
<lordievader> faLUCE: Is this a development question? If so I think you are better of in the appropriate channels, this is Kubuntu support.
<faLUCE> lordievader: LOL, sorry
<lordievader> faLUCE: No problem.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> I'm working on the Romanian Kubuntu website
<ovidiu-florin> do you want to see it?
<lordievader> Sure, I don't speak Romanian, but sure :)
<ovidiu-florin> http://geekaliens.com/kubuntu.ro/
<lordievader> That shadow is a bit strange, but overall looks sweet :)
<ovidiu-florin> That slideshow still needs some work
<ovidiu-florin> and some images
<ovidiu-florin> Go to Descarcă Kubuntu (Download Kubuntu)
<lordievader> Yes?
<ovidiu-florin> That's what I'm working on currently
<ovidiu-florin> I'm wondering if it's ok if I use the same images?
<lordievader> Looks very familliar :D
<ovidiu-florin> That's the ideea
<ovidiu-florin> only, that I'm trying to make it a bit more organised (IMO)
<lordievader> Shouldn't the first link be 13.04?
<lordievader> Now you have 12.04 and 12.04.3
<ovidiu-florin> that's the release notes
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still figuring out how to make them both on the same page
<lordievader> What do you mean exactly?
<ovidiu-florin> on the official kubuntu site you have to go through 4-5 steps to download a ISO
<ovidiu-florin> I want to reduce that
<Guest50981> can anyone help me with this error http://pastebin.ca/2438735 ?
<lordievader> Guest50981: I take it is Python? Do you have the package "python-gtk2" installed?
<lordievader> And also "python-gi", Guest50981 
<Guest50981> hm
<Guest50981> python-gtk2 is already the newest version.
<Guest50981> python-gtk2 set to manually installed.
<Guest50981> python-gi is already the newest version
<lordievader> Guest50981: I remember having this problem once, is "gir1.2-gtk-3.0" installed too?
<Guest50981> let me see
<Guest50981> lordievader,  girl was not there. I installed and got this . $ kazam
<Guest50981> ERROR Kazam      - Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<Guest50981>         
<Guest50981> but now kazam does runs
<lordievader> Many programs throw that error, namely the jockey, not sure where it comes from. But it does no harm.
<Guest50981> lordievader,  whats count down timer in kazam? and is there any other good recorder like it?
<Guest50981> lordievader,  is there any other tool like but better than "recorditnow"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<boringntp> hello, the ntp service is started whenever i connect to a network with network-manager even though i've checked off "Set Date and Time automatically" option in the "Adjust Date and Time" menu; is there a way to avoid that?
<natschil> Hello. Is there a table of graphics cards to how well they work on ubuntu somewhere? 
<BluesKaj> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BluesKaj> !graphics
<BluesKaj> no infobot factoid for graphics 
<BluesKaj> natschil, if you gives your graphics card model , that would help
<BluesKaj> err give
<natschil> BluesKaj: I'm looking to buy a laptop, and hence there are quite a lot of cards I would need to check
<natschil> BluesKaj: I've had the experience of buying a laptop with less-than-optimal graphics support before on linux, and therefore now I'm trying to look in advance 
<BluesKaj> natschil, ok , stay away froim the dual gpu laptops that use 2 gpu chips , one for low power mode and the other for high poiwer.... they're a pita to configure the drivers on linux
<BluesKaj> well, most nvidia nad intels work well on linux , and ati is ok , but not as easy to configure 
<natschil> BluesKaj: Do you know what the status of the open source nvidia drivers is? If possibly I'd like to use the open-source drivers as they tend to work "out of the box"
<BluesKaj> there aren't any afaik, but the proprietary drivers in the ubuntu repos work well , mostly 
<BluesKaj> natschil,^
<miki__> hallo gibt es jemandem der deutsch sprechen wollte?
<BluesKaj> !de | miki__
<ubottu> miki__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<miki__> thanks 
<miki__> :)
<natschil> BluesKaj: thanks!
<ratna> please suggest tally like accounting sofware for linux
<yofel> meh, I created a folder called --foo by accident, anyone an idea how to delete that? rm always says "unrecognised option '--foo/'"
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> got it
<goga> hi guis. I have instaled kubuntu 13.04 and have problems with gdb. it takes too much time for show data. when I had 12.10 everithing worked ok. but after upgrade I have this problem with gdb
<goga> maybe anyone had same problem? 
<goga> I thinking to downgrade, but trying to fix problem first.
<vomisa> hi all
<aPpYe> hi there.  I am screwing around with a minimal KDE install from ubuntu mini.  I am a little confused by the different versions of kwin.  I get that the gles version is compiled without legacy opengl1x stuff, but what is kde-window-manager-active?
<aPpYe> so no one can tell me the difference between the different versions of kwin?  kwin gles, kwin active gles,  ...
#kubuntu 2013-08-28
<noaXess> moorning
<noaXess> does anybody know/work with openvz containers?
<DeusDeceit> hello world
<DeusDeceit> Is this thing working? (noob to irc)
<esing>  I want to mount my external hdd in kde. Doing it manually with sudo mount /dev/... /mnt/ works, but using kde with dolphin to mount the device fails with the error message "Following devices can't be mounted ....". I tried to edit /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active>  to <allow_active>yes</allow_active> , but kde still doesn't mount any devices
<esing> Post #2 solved the issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2007916
<gregor_> Hi! I got Kubuntu 13.04 and use the included KDE Telepathy package,  how to enable Psyhic Mode there? In Kopete and Pidgin it's working.      kde-telepathy-approver is installed!
<gregor_> Psyhic Mode -> Other person starts typing
<Dardo> what about icons in kamoso?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: i upgraded my 13.04 kubuntu to KDE 4.11
<howlymowly> now all my desktop effects stopped working
<howlymowly> how do I downgrade to 4.10 again?
<Tm_T> howlymowly: you don't
<Tm_T> howlymowly: let's instead figure out why desktop effects doesn't work
<howlymowly> well.. I got an ATI graphicscard 
<howlymowly> I use firegl
<howlymowly> it works
<howlymowly> just the KDE desktop effects do not work :9
<Tm_T> howlymowly: which compositing type you're using? in systemsettings -> desktop effects -> advanced tab
<howlymowly> Tm_T: I tried every possible combination none works
<howlymowly> originalyl I used Opengl 2.0 + raster 
<Tm_T> be more specific please, how they do not work?
<howlymowly> I start them and it says "Failed to activate  desktop effetcs using the given configuration settings ... settings will be reverted to their previous value. check your X configuration .... consider changing advanced options ... "
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> which window decoration do you have?
<howlymowly> I use qtcurve
<howlymowly> let me try changing bakc to oxygen
<howlymowly> I also jsust made an aptitude update && upgrade  so I will restart and come back in a minute or so ..
<howlymowly> Tm_T:  nope..   sorry, does not change anything
<howlymowly> everything is on "default" configuration now
<howlymowly> style and decoration etc.
<Tm_T> howlymowly: hmmm
<howlymowly> although ... hold on
<howlymowly> xrender seems to work now
<howlymowly> it didn't work before 
<howlymowly> but opengl is still not working
<howlymowly> I also turned off all effects
<Tm_T> howlymowly: ensure you have qdbus and pastebinit installed, then run "qdbus -qt=qt4 org.kde.kwin /KWin supportInformation
<Tm_T>  | pastebinit"
<Tm_T> bah, sorry for linebreak there
<howlymowly> no problem :9
<howlymowly> Tm_T:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036074/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Tm_T> howlymowly: hohum
<Tm_T> howlymowly: same with opengl 2?
<howlymowly> jupp
<howlymowly> opengl does not work at all
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> howlymowly: I wonder if folks at #kwin could help with that
<howlymowly> I just asked them :)  thats why I am here they told me to downgrade to 4.10.5
<Tm_T> who told you that?
<howlymowly> the guys from #kde
<howlymowly> ahh ohh
<howlymowly> thats not kwin ^^
<howlymowly> I'll try again in kwin :)
<howlymowly> but thanks for your efforts, Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> howlymowly: I'll read what happened on #kde too btw, downgrade isn't a fix to regression/bug
<nick9887> what are some good games?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> if I set a port forwarding from iptables and I have ufw enabled, do I also have to set up a rule in ufw to allow that port?
<mr-rich> Kubuntu 12.04 LTS - applied latest updates to KDE and now I don't have any window manager sounds (open window, close, shade, etc) ... is this by design?
<keithzg> Hmphh, the fact that Tomahawk doesn't support drag-and-drop is kindof irritating. 
<dougl> my 13.04 only connects to my iphone hotspot intermitantly (usb hotspot works perfectly) I spoke with someone more experienced suspecting it was my network manager and he suggested it might be the modules for my wifi hardware in my asus notebook (g75v) - do my modules get updated when I do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Jeruvy> dougl modules are part of the kernel and get upgraded when you upgrade the kernel.  You could consider building your own kernel but that is outside the support from ubuntu.  You could ask in #kernel or ##hardware to confirm.
<dougl> Jeruvy, too much for me... I don't do kernels anymore - but the modules will get updated when the kernel does?
<Jeruvy> dougl you'd have to follow the linux dev groups to know for sure, or check out the current builds.
<dougl> Jeruvy, k thanks
<Jeruvy> dougl good luck.  
<dougl> thank you... appreciate the info and the luck...
<dougl> Really tho... I am not gonna fight with it - I would like to let someone know for feedback reasons but I have not had time to document the issue or develop the skills to contribute.
<Watcher|2> I have Kubuntu 12.0. After a recent round of upgrades, transparency was turned on on my desktop. It is so transparent that I can barely ready popup menus like the USB applet. How can I turn off transparency?
<tertu> This isn't exactly a Kubuntu problem, but more of an EFI issue
<tertu> My laptop has a seriously screwed up UEFI implementation, such that the UEFI shell will not load on it
<tertu> How do I change the EFI boot order from inside Kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2013-08-29
<sithlord48> tertu you many not be able to
<doctor_> uh... hello?/
 * doctor_ Taps microphone while saying "Is this thing on?
<tertu> Hello!
<doctor_> Tertu Hello!
<doctor_> I was wondering if there was a way to make an irc server/network myself...
<jalcine> doctor_ who?
<doctor_> jalcine yes.
<jalcine> lol
<jalcine> ;)
<doctor_> ;(
<mparillo> Watcher|2: Have you tried System Settings > Desktop Effects?
<doctor_> well? can i make my own irc network?
<tertu> if you mean host one yourself there are plenty of programs to that effect, if you mean write one yourself i've heard IRC is one of the simplest protocols there is.
<Watcher|2> Yes, I have. Didn't have any effect.
<doctor_> The former. Tertu what do you perfer?
<doctor_> or suggest?
<tertu> I don't run an IRC server, so I don't really have an opinion there and I guess I can't help you past saying "there are IRC servers", sorry
<doctor_> tertu; Ah, i see (said the blind man to his deaf cat)
<tertu> i have to leave anyway as i'm testing some configuration stuff
<doctor> Anyone stillhere?
<doctor> Hello!?!?!?
<Guest48510> oh no!
<Guest48510> how do i know what my password is?
<Guest48510> i didn't set one for irc...
<melanie> i have just installed kubuntu 12.04 on a dell vostro 1000 for a friend. unfortunately, audio does not seem to be working. would anyone here be able to assist with this?
<Avihay> melanie: use lspci to find out what the audio card model is, then try to google issues on that
<Avihay> also kmix had issues, you might want to try using pavcontrol to adjust the volume at first
<melanie> Avihay: i have already done both, but so far to no avail
<sithlord48> melanie:  aslamixer 
<melanie> yes, i've also messed with alsamixer many times
<sithlord48> melanie:  or system settings->multimedia-> audio settings -> audio device settings  check the different devices and try the speakers.
<melanie> sithlord48: unfortunately, i've done that, too
<sithlord48> sorry thats last part should be audio and video settings -> audio hardware setup
<melanie> yea... i have tried all of that many times, sad to say
<sithlord48> melanie:  is the sound muted ? (or apper to be) 
<melanie> sithlord48: it acts like sound is muted, but i is not muted in any settings
<sithlord48> melanie:  also is the hdmi audio?
<melanie> there should be no hdmi audio on this machine... this laptop is 6+ years old
<sithlord48> melanie:  if possible try the headphone port to see if the names are mixed up .. you may also want to try the veromix widget instead of kmix since its designed to work w/ pulseaudio.
<melanie> ok, i am not familiar with veromix.... i was using pavucontrol, however
<melanie> it acts like the sound card is recognized, and pavucontrol indicates that audio is being produced, but there is no sound'
<melanie> audio under linux sure has not gotten less complex over the years
<melanie> is it still possible to just simply remove pulseaudio in kubuntu?
<sithlord48> idk have not tried in some time since here its working. 
<sithlord48> melanie:  is it outputing to the headphones ? perhaps the lables are backward in the mixer 
<melanie> yea, it has worked pretty well for me the past 2 years or so, too
<melanie> sithlord48: i have tried using the headphone jack, but the results are the same
<sithlord48> melanie:  what about the other sound ports for in and mic? 
<melanie> sithlord48: i did try plugging speakers into both the mic and heaphones jack, but there was no sound in either case... i have not tried to use a microphone
<doctor_> how do I make my brightness work? my graphics chip is an intel sandybridge mobile.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Amanfire> hi
<Amanfire> why is the 32 bit version recommended? 
<lordievader> Hey Amanfire 
<lordievader> Amanfire: Is it?
<Amanfire> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download says so
<lordievader> Depends on the hardware I'd say.
<Amanfire> hardware here, under windows, fully supports 64 bit
<Unit193> There's more to it than that, based on RAM as well.
<Amanfire> well please explain
<lordievader> For 64bit you need a cpu that supports is, that is probably why 32bit is recommended. However if you have a cpu that supports 64bit and you are rocking more than 2GB of ram, go for 64bit.
<Amanfire> ok
<lordievader> If you have 2gb or less, it doesn't really matter.
<Amanfire> umm... ok so I'll grab the 64 bit iso... I'll be using the wubi installer because I'm still on a bios system
<Amanfire> however with the same iso if I upgrade next year to a uefi can I use the same iso?
<lordievader> Wubi is a curse, don't use it, you'll regret it.
<Amanfire> why so?
<lordievader> For as far as I know UEFI is still a bit of a problem.
<lordievader> Amanfire: If you are a beginner and want to try it out it is fine, however when you grow and want to start using Ubu more you'll run into limitations.
<Amanfire> ok
<Amanfire> & there's no ubuntu that handles uefi at all?
<lordievader> Amanfire: Have to say I don't know anything about UEFI, it might work...
<lordievader> Amanfire: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi
<Amanfire> grub efi.... interesting
<Amanfire> thank you
<lordievader> Amanfire: No problem ;)
<jhunold> stofi23
<ubsafder> i upgraded my ubuntu but i can find my password manager (lili) is there a way to recover my password from pass.pwm file 
<ubsafder> it was called pwmanager
<ubsafder> did I just lost all my passwords& notes ? 
<marco__> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<swex__> hi all
<swex__> how to properly restart plasma desktop without logout/login?
<elong> d
<elong> e
<elong> exit
<elong> admin
<elong> exit
<elong> 3JTAAAIEE: 
<elong> ls
<elong> altendky: e
<elong> altendky: 
<FloodBotK1> elong: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elong> altendky: 
<BluesKaj> elong, why ? what are you trying to do ?
<genii> !cn | elong
<ubottu> elong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<elong> ubottu: yes
<BluesKaj> !ubottu | elong
<ubottu> elong: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<elong> ubottu: OK
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BluesKaj> elong, do you have a question in english or would you prefer to:   如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<przemek> hello support one my client ask me to install debian in efi boot mode,  do you know anything about efi boot ? whats the point using this mode? thank you
<swords> does anyone know what % of desktops run Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu?
<leonardocr> hola
<BluesKaj> swords, roughly 10% afaik , but the real question is how many run KDE vs gnome/unity ?
<BluesKaj> on linux
<swords> BluesKaj: well that was my next question.  Why not run Ubuntu with KDE?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<swords> so no other differences?
<genii> !es | leonardocr
<ubottu> leonardocr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> the apps are different for each DE , but both desktops can run gtk and kde apps
<leonardocr> thanks
<swords> i've heard a lot of flack for the Unity interface on Ubuntu.  i thought GNU fans were more loyal than that.
 * BluesKaj shrugs , never cared for gnome  , unity woke up a lot of ppl to the benefits of KDE , IMO.
<chachan> guys, I have a Lenovo ThinkPad L420 and I'm having temp issues since I bought it (almost a year ago). A friend just asked me for my fan speed and we realized that it's about 720RPM
<thomas__> salut
<lordievader> Hey thomas__ 
<chachan> which looks slow, we open it out and clean it and still has the same speed, I tried with sensors-detect and pwmconfig to increase the speed, but it seems that my chip or something doesn't support changing speed control to manual, so it's in auto
<lordievader> chachan: This might be helpful: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57279-How-to-Enable-power-management-features
<chachan> the problem is that it got 85° degrees (C)
<chachan> and shutdown my PC
<chachan> lordievader, let me check it out
<chachan> lordievader, that didn't work. I just saw this in my syslog http://paste.kde.org/p7510b10e/
<chachan> also I checked a proc file and found this: http://paste.kde.org/p5e2af364/
<chachan> I think I need to have the level set on full-speed
<chachan> but instead it's on 5
<chachan> and idea?
<lordievader> chachan: You did run the thinkfan utility with root privelleges?
<chachan> lordievader, I followed the guide that the guy from the forum wrote
<chachan> /usr/sbin/thinkfan is running with root privileges since he put it and init.d script
<chachan> s/and/as
<lordievader> chachan: Right ok, is the module loded?
<chachan> yeap
<chachan> thinkpad_acpi          81222  0
<lordievader> chachan: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<chachan> checking...
<lordievader> Got to go, good luck chachan 
<chachan> lordievader, looks like it's working...
<chachan> lordievader, you saved this laptop from garbage hahaha
<chachan> thanks a lot!
<n0yd> Hey guys
<pewt> So, I am wondering if anyone has any real world experiences with Alpha2?
<pewt> I assume it might be a bit more stable considering it doesn't use any of the Mir stuff from ubuntu. and I already use all the beta/testing repos from KDE opn 13.04
<chewyboy0> Hi
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why does KDE not seem to respond when I push a screen edge with a mouse, when I have configured it to issue a Present Windows ?
 * Roey stretches out his arms
<Roey> GREETINGS.
#kubuntu 2013-08-30
<tonk> Do you know if  there is any way to change the name of the "Pages" in the Plasma netbook environment? (I find no "activity" option in the menu while configuring the desktop, as in the non-netbook edition)
<tonk> is this always so silent? This is the first time I connect.. is this a user's-support channel, or just intended for developers?
<tonk> good day..
<agrigini> salve
<kilo_byte> hey.. i have more than 1 desktop enrvironment. how can i uninstall everything other than Kde
<tsimpson> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<tsimpson> kilo_byte: try that link
<kilo_byte> okie
<kilo_byte> its not just gnome 
<kilo_byte> xfce, lde , unity.
<kilo_byte> pretty much of everything :P
<tsimpson> it has instructions for most *-desktop packages
<tsimpson> ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, and edubuntu
<kilo_byte> tsimpson, my system has gone pretty slow too
<tsimpson> the others shouldn't be hard to remove
<kilo_byte> is there something I can do about that 
<tsimpson> probably the best thing to try is replacing the HDD
<kilo_byte> hdd aint that old :D
<tsimpson> and upgrade RAM if you can, that's always a good way to get a boost
<kilo_byte> besides its not economical :P
<tsimpson> HDD's tend to get very inefficient over time
<kilo_byte> i have 3 gb ram and 500 hdd more than enough for kubuntu i suppose
<tsimpson> you could possibly do a fresh install, not so bad if you have a separate partition for /home
<kilo_byte> yep . they do
<kilo_byte> but its just 2 years ;)
<kilo_byte> i dont have a seprate one :P
<kilo_byte> i think i will back up that one
<tsimpson> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<tsimpson> it's very useful, especially if you ever want to reinstall or completely replace your OS
<kilo_byte> !bin
<kilo_byte> i have got windows too :P
<kilo_byte> which is really a pain
<kilo_byte> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<tsimpson> sooner or later you get tired of dual-booting, or you realise that you've been avoiding it for so long it's not really worth you keeping windows around
<tsimpson> besides, you can get windows in a VM pretty easily
<kilo_byte> tsimpson, there is only one use of windows for me
<kilo_byte> google input tools
<kilo_byte> and writing :D
<tsimpson> the only time I've ever needed windows is when some device needed special drivers to interact with, and those drivers only existed for windows
<tsimpson> and for those I just used a VM 
<kilo_byte> windows 8 has a pretty good UI
<smartboyhw> kilo_byte, I hate Metro UI
<kilo_byte> and it boots pretty fast too
<kilo_byte> metro UI
<kilo_byte> havent hear smartboyhw 
<kilo_byte> heard*
<smartboyhw> kilo_byte, Metro UI = Windows 8 UI
<kilo_byte> smartboyhw,  oh.. cool
<smartboyhw> kilo_byte, not cool
<kilo_byte> :P
<yossarianuk> hi
<yossarianuk> how can you scan files to see what has the 'execstack' flag enabled ?
<Dardo> how can i connect samsung tab 7
<yossarianuk> # find . -name \*.so -exec execstack -q {} \;   - does it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<marcellux> hi. I've got a problem. when I connect my laptop to my tv via HDMI nothing happens. any ideas?
<eur33r> KDE is so slow
<eur33r> it doesn't run on 2.2GHz dual core celeron
<ikonia> eur33r: why do you think it's the cpu that's the bottleneck /?
<eur33r> CPU usage, 30% idle
<eur33r> anyway
<eur33r> I also have 4GB RAM
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's causing a slow down
<eur33r> ATI Radeon 6450 HD
<ikonia> as if it was slowing down you'd expect more usage as it would be bottlenecking
<eur33r> and yeah that#s all the information I am allowed to give you
<ikonia> allowed to give me ?
<eur33r> not my computer
<eur33r> you might hack it
<ikonia> then no point discussing it any more - please don't raise this topic again unless you are willing to provide information 
<hateball> marcellux: well what do you expect to happen? are you telling the OS to actually output any image over hdmi?
<eur33r> ikonia: okay, what info do you need?
<eur33r> just ask
<Leoneof> your password?
<ikonia> eur33r: version of kubuntu, the configuration you've done on your video card, what's slow, what's not slow, 
<Leoneof> eur33r: the animation to min/max window is slow ,right?
<marcellux> <hateball> no. I did not. I thought I just plug the cable and I can see my desktop on the tv
<eur33r> Leoneof: yes
<marcellux> like I do with windows
<eur33r> ikonia: too personal tbh
<ikonia> eur33r: then please don't ask for help with the problem
<eur33r> ikonia: stop trolling
<hateball> marcellux: It depends on what graphics chipset you have. If you have for instance Intel, you can use KDE's native plasmoid to change output
<hateball> marcellux: Also it helps to know which version of Kubuntu you're running, as later versions use kscreen
<classicchins> Any one there? 
<classicchins> hello
<classicchins> i need some help from Mac users who use Kubuntu on mac
<marcellux> I am using 12.10 with Kernel 3.10.0. It seems the OS does not even know how to deal with the HDMI port
<classicchins> hey
<classicchins> i am having some trouble
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<classicchins> @marcellux , i have installed Kubuntu 12.04 LTS on macbook, but once i restart after installation, i can't get to chose Kubuntu :(
<hateball> marcellux: And what graphics chipset do you use?
<classicchins> any there who can help me with this ?
<hateball> marcellux: And do you use any proprietary drivers?
<marcellux> <hateball> How can I find out what graphic chipset I am using? and if I'm using propietary drivers?
<marcellux> <classicchins> I am sorry, I cannot help you with that. I never installed LInux on Mac
<hateball> marcellux: In a terminal, "lspci|grep VGA" should give you some hint
<hateball> marcellux: jockey-kde can be used to install proprietary drivers for nVidia or Ati
<marcellux> <hateball> this is the result: 
<marcellux> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<marcellux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<hateball> marcellux: I know next to nothing about ATI, but I think you should install the proprietary drivers using jockey-kde and that might make things work automagically
<marcellux> <hateball> thanks. I will try that with the additional drivers for the 3rd party drives!
<hateball> :)
<classicchins> shadeslayer: i need help with dual boot .. i have installed Kubuntu on mac , but once installation is finished, and i reboot the machine, i am not able to chose between OSX and Installed Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> classicchins: what machine do you have?
<classicchins> macbook pro 9,2
<shadeslayer> okay cool
<shadeslayer> so there are two ways to fix this
<classicchins> okay,
<shadeslayer> you can a) hold option at boot to choose between OS X and Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> or b) You can install refind which is what I did
<shadeslayer> see http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/
<classicchins> shadeslayer: well, i had chosen the first way,
<shadeslayer> refind gives you the advantage of kernel stub booting
<shadeslayer> so you bypass grub and you can directly boot the kernel from the EFI bootloader
<classicchins> but, once i install, and reboot .. and hold the option key during startup, again, i can't find the option to chose
<classicchins> hmmm.. so that leaves me only that option left ?
<jussi> refind is nice
<jussi> I recommend it
<classicchins> thanks jussi and shadeslayer , lemme try using that now :(
<shadeslayer> classicchins: yeah, use refind if holding the option key doesn't work
<classicchins> had same issues with Ubuntu earlier @shadeslayer .. but it worked for few weeks, and then again stopped working .. now i am moving to Kubuntu and from the beginning its not working
<classicchins> lemme see what i can do with refind now .. 
<shadeslayer> carlosbuz: I suspect some sort of grub-efi issue
<shadeslayer> but I haven't used grub in a long time since I started using efi stub booting
<marcellux> <hateball> unfortunatelly, it did not work. I got an error message telling me to take a look at the jockey.log. could this be caused because of using a higher kernel than what it sues this kubuntu version?
<hateball> marcellux: oh you're using a custom kernel?
<hateball> backported or such
<hateball> and yes I guess that could be an issue. to be honest I havent used restricted drivers in years, I tend to stick to Intel for hasslefree computing ;p
<marcellux> <hateball> the kernel I got it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<marcellux> <hateball> got version v3.10-saucy
<hateball> marcellux: Yes, sadly I do not know how well that works together with something like jockey
<hateball> But someone else in here might, so stick around I guess
<marcellux> I will try to go back to the roots, with the original kernel I should be using according to my kubuntu version
<BluesKaj> marcellux, good plan , then you'll have the correct kernel modules available for your hardware
<marcellux> thanks. I will go now offline for a bit. I hope it works. cheers
<simpleirc1> shadeslayer: der ?
<shadeslayer> simpleirc1: hi?
<classicchins> Yo
<classicchins> @shadeslayer der ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> hi
<classicchins> I am on mobile now.. I just have to follow same installation procedure with redifin too rt ?
<classicchins> Sorry its refind
<classicchins> ?
<classicchins> Hmmmm
<classicchins_> @shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> classicchins_: oh sorry
<shadeslayer> you just download the deb and install it
<shadeslayer> that's all you have to do
<shadeslayer> and then reboot
<classicchins_> shadeslayer: setting up kubuntu now ..
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<classicchins_> just the same way i did earlier, but this time i have installed rEFInd
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<classicchins_> hope this time it works fine !
<classicchins_> i dont have a pretty good connection and its taking long time to install the packages .. 4th time installing today :(
<mauricio> mauro_: Hi
<shadeslayer> classicchins_: which version are you installing?
<classicchins_> 12.04
<classicchins_> LTS
<shadeslayer> uhmmm .. I'd recommend 13.04
<shadeslayer> atleast
<classicchins_> shadeslayer :  oh :( i dont want to follow same procedure again :( damn .. butw, can i directly upgrade some way or the other to 13.04 ?
<shadeslayer> because the kernel is more recent, probably has better support and I know that the 64 bit kubuntu ISO can be booted off a USB stick
<shadeslayer> you can sure, but the biggest issue is booting into Kubuntu once you install
<classicchins_> hmmm :( what do u suggest me to do now ?
<shadeslayer> wasn't that your biggest issue?
<shadeslayer> that you can't reboot into kubuntu once you install it
<mauricio> mauro:ping
<mauricio> mauro_: ping
<classicchins_> shadeslayer : yes, that was
<shadeslayer> classicchins_: yeah, so 13.04 doesn't have that issue AFAIK
<classicchins_> shadeslayer: lemme try rebooting now .. i ll ping u here once i am done for now.. lets continue upgrading discussion later .. 
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> here's the thing
<classicchins_> :)
<classicchins_> k
<shadeslayer> if you can reboot into kubuntu, awesome
<shadeslayer> then you don't need to upgrade
<shadeslayer> but if you can't, then you'll need to download 13.04 and install that
<classicchins_> shadeslayer: Even i hope it will reboot .. if it fails, again i ll have to download and install 13.04 and see if it works fine !
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<classicchins_> shadeslayer : rebooting.. cya later once i do login after reboot :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<classicchins> @shadeslayer : m on mob now.. Its a failure again :(
<shadeslayer> classicchins: thought so
<shadeslayer> classicchins: please download the 64 bit 13.04 ISO
<shadeslayer> note that only the 64 bit one works
<shadeslayer> the 32 bit one doesn't have grub-efi
<classicchins> Shadeslayer: from mobile now.. It's a failure again :(
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> classicchins: please download the 64 bit 13.04 ISO
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> note that only the 64 bit one works
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> the 32 bit one doesn't have grub-efi
<shadeslayer> classicchins: ^^
<classicchins> In boot menu ... I had 2 options.. One for mac and other to load linux.. When i chose linux it failed andbasked to insert boot device
<classicchins> :(
<classicchins> I am trying 64 bit onw
<classicchins> Now again i ll have to wait for 1 day to get 13.04 downloaded :(
<shadeslayer> classicchins: yeah, macs are horribkle
<shadeslayer> I've vowed never to get one again
<classicchins> Shadeslayer: lol.. Any ways.. Thanks for ya time.. Cya tomo :)
<classicchins> Shadeslayer: but i love mac n macos ;)
<shadeslayer> classicchins: heh, sure, but they charge you apple tax for no reason
<shadeslayer> I got swayed by the guy selling the laptop at the apple store
<classicchins> Shadeslayer : i know :( i wish they lay it off soon :(
<shadeslayer> lol, probably never going to happen
<classicchins> Lol
<shadeslayer> why do you think they have billions in the bank
<classicchins> True that ;)
 * shadeslayer will get a thinkpad + beefy desktop next year
<shadeslayer> my MBP is now > 2 years old
<shadeslayer> probably going to die by next year
<classicchins> Hmmm..
<classicchins> Shadeslayer: any ways :( cya around tomo once i try with 13.04 
<classicchins> Hope that will work :(
<shadeslayer> it will
<classicchins> Hope it ll
<classicchins> Or else m going to hang myself.. Lol
<classicchins> Cya.. Thanks a lot again :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: do you run kubuntu on your macbook ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> which year macbook is it ?
<shadeslayer> 8,2
<ikonia> how do you find it ?
<shadeslayer> depends, I had *alot* of issues when I bought it
<shadeslayer> which was in late mid 2011
<shadeslayer> s/late//
<ikonia> a lot of issues with it as a device, or a lot of issues running kubuntu on it 
<shadeslayer> the latter
<shadeslayer> primarily because the kernel didn't have proper hardware support
<ikonia> yes, hence my questioning, 
<shadeslayer> it's alot better now
<ikonia> due you dual boot it with mac OS, or pure kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: I've done both in the past, but I have OS X now because sometimes I have to call up apple support for part replacements and they only support OS X fore debugging
<shadeslayer> so far I've had my battery and HDD replaced ( over the course of 2 years )
<ikonia> shadeslayer: how do you manage the booting ?
<ikonia> that's shockingly bad luck for hardware failure
<shadeslayer> ikonia: I use refind which allows me to directly boot the kernel
<ss_haze> I need to make a short cut to command on kde desktop like sudo dolphin /var/www
<shadeslayer> ss_haze: you could put a desktop file with : kdesudo dolphin
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so you basically put a layer into the efi setup, 
<ss_haze> ah
<shadeslayer> not sure if dolphin takes arguments
<shadeslayer> okay it does
<ss_haze> so I create .desktop file
<ss_haze> I forgot this
<shadeslayer> ikonia: kinda, EFI allows you to run additional scripts once it sets up everything
<shadeslayer> refind is just a EFI script
<shadeslayer> which allows you to choose between OS's/Kernels and even allows you to boot grub EFI
<shadeslayer> kernel stub booting is necessary on the 8,2 because with grub efi something goes wrong with the radeon card
<shadeslayer> but works perfectly with kernel stub booting
<shadeslayer> ikonia: though the hardware itself is bad in certain ways
<shadeslayer> ikonia: for eg the aluminium shell gets dented easily
<shadeslayer> I dropped it a couple of times and one of the edges is pressed in
<shadeslayer> then it has heating issues because the body is all aluminium
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I concur, it's a mixed bag of good/bad
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> but I won't ever buy another MBP again
<shadeslayer> too much apple tax
<ikonia> I was curious to how you'd found it with kubuntu and especially the boot management
<shadeslayer> Get a Dell / Thinkpad + 3 year warranty
<BluesKaj> it's a shame how some manufacturers won't supply drivers for linux users , altho most HW is supported there some anomalies that are constantly ignored. Lexmark (most) and Creative SB CAO132 are a couple of examples
<ikonia> I'm sat here now on my second thinkpad with perfect support and stability
<shadeslayer> ikonia: well ... I can definitely say that the average person who buys a MBP won't be able to run Kubuntu on it
<shadeslayer> you'll need to mess with too many things
<ikonia> BluesKaj: apple is an exception to the rule, they do make it %101 clear when you buy and in support that their hardware/software platform is a black box 
<shadeslayer> ^^
<BluesKaj> ikonia, and with most things apple , you pay for support , correct ?
<shadeslayer> btw with Windows 8.1 coming up TPM chips will become mandatory
<ikonia> BluesKaj: partly, there is a good warranty
<shadeslayer> so not sure how much I can trust computers with 8.1
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I have an extended warranty
<shadeslayer> cost me 300 USD I think
<shadeslayer> gives you a extended 2 year cover period which does not involve the battery
<shadeslayer> but I managed to talk them into replacing mine for free
<BluesKaj> never owned any apple prods , altho my daughter has an IMac which has a dead HDD ,and replacement is really complicated and expensive. 
<shadeslayer> yep, if you go through the official channels it's super expensive :<
<BluesKaj> so she bought a lenovo thru her friend'scompany , saving about 40%
<shadeslayer> whoa
 * shadeslayer needs to find people at lenovo :P
<shadeslayer> then I can buy a thinkpad for super cheap prices xD
<shadeslayer> I'm waiting for a thinkpad with a Intel 4400 chip + a FHD display
<shadeslayer> and that's less than 1.5 KG's :P
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl ... gotta check some things
<claycorn> hello
<jcgs> Hi, has anyone here had any luck running xen? I've installed it, but when I choose the hypervised kernel it gets most of the way through the boot process and htne hangs before the login screen comes up. It won't even respond to crtl-alt-del at that stage, and I have to pull the plug :(
<ikonia> jcgs: sounds like a hardware problem/incomaptability
<ikonia> jcgs: what's the last thing it does on screen 
<ikonia> jcgs: try to not to cross-post questions across mulitple channel too please.
<jcgs> ikonia: i definitely have hardware virtualization, and it's enabled in bios. The last thing on screen is either the kubuntu logo (if booting with splash) or lots of * starting... type entries (if using nosplash)
<jcgs> ikonia: will it be listed anywhere in a log file, that sort of thing?
<ikonia> jcgs: note it down, boot it withou the splash 
<jcgs> ikonia: will be writing for quite some time. I've only see it claim to be starting lightdm once though, and it still hung after that :(
<ikonia> just get the last one or two entries 
<ikonia> or get anyone that it hangs on 
<jcgs> kk
<jcgs> it doesn't seem to get stuck doing anything though... it seems to do everything it says it's doing sucessfully 
<jcgs> ikonia: it failed again :( the last two things were * stopping [OK] * starting CUPS printer spooler/server [OK]
<jcgs> ikonia: i think it's stopped on the cups one a lot
<ikonia> it shouldn't be stopping anything
<ikonia> it should be starting
<jcgs> ikonia: it stops lots of things
<jcgs> like "restore sound cards mixer states
<jcgs> ikonia: going to have dinner now, but will leave IRC open.
<arkanabar> Is there a KDE plasmoid that will hold the mouse pointer locked in place?
<arkanabar> There used to be a panel widget for that in gnome 2, and I would LOVE to have that for my laptop.
<BluesKaj> arkanabar, does synaptiks have such a feature ?
<arkanabar> BluesKaj: not sure, not on my lappy right now.
<BluesKaj> I don't recall such a feature , but I haven't had access to my laptop in over a yr :P
<arkanabar> I'm using 12.04 on it.
<genii> BluesKaj: Are you running 13.10 right now?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> genii, ^
<genii> BluesKaj: I asked my Q in +1 :-)
<BluesKaj> yup genii , I saw it
<PewPewPew> For people that use non-stock kernels. pf vs liquorix? I have been luqirox *zen really) for years. But would like to hear others experiences
<PewPewPew> liquorix (zen really)
<BluesKaj> PewPewPew, I dropped it after about a month , didn't see much benefit and it mucked up my graphics driver after an upgrade on 13.04 last week 
<BluesKaj> liquorix that is
<PewPewPew> Well this is basic intel (not i7) so its pretty simple going
<PewPewPew> And even with liquorix its not that /hard/ to get it going even after an update
<PewPewPew> nvidia that is
<BluesKaj> ok , my graphics is nvidia 8400gs pci 
<PewPewPew> you just need to use the manual nvidia installer on kernels such as these
<PewPewPew> and remember to reinstall after each kernel upgrade (as long as you have headers)
<BluesKaj> well , i'm not a gamer so i don't see much difference 
<PewPewPew> Ya, I dont really care about that, I just wanted the ck patchset
<PewPewPew> As I have been using Con Kolivas' work for over 10 years now
<BluesKaj> I bought the graphics card to connect to our TV HDMI input 
<PewPewPew> k
<PewPewPew> This is just a buildbox/desktop in a 1U server
<PewPewPew> And its all simple intel stuff, integrated, not APU
<PewPewPew> GMA3500 and stuff, even on my thinkpad
<BluesKaj> but using a debian kernel for graphics in my case wasn't the right choice 
<PewPewPew> This sucks I bored my old ~/ dir, I have so much configuration to do
<PewPewPew> borked*
<BluesKaj> why not just reinstall to / ?
<PewPewPew> Reinstall zsh, setup all my aliases, give sudo passwordless access (I dont allow zsh except from LAN
<PewPewPew> BluesKaj:drive died
<BluesKaj> ok 
<PewPewPew> Now I got my 1U buildbox/desktop I grabbed on the cheap. And thats gonna be a desktp rather than my thinkpad
<BluesKaj> zsh ?
<PewPewPew> Yes, I love zsh
<PewPewPew> Myuch more powerful than bash imho
<BluesKaj> oh
<PewPewPew> brb. need to reboot or relogin totally to get zsh fully going
<leonardocr> hello, I need some help, I want to customize an live CD of ubuntu 13.04, I used uck, remastersys and the manual method, but it not work (excuse my english)
<BluesKaj> !custom
<BluesKaj> !customize
<BluesKaj> :)
<leonardocr> BluesKaj, I don't understand
<BluesKaj> leonardocr, I was trying to invoke the factoid bot , like this 
<BluesKaj> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> but there used to be another tool to do so , but I've forgotten the name
<BluesKaj> !remastersys
<BluesKaj> hmm
<Unit193> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<BluesKaj> leonardocr, http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Fully-Customized-Live-Kde-Cd/Dvd-Using-Kubuntu
<leonardocr> ahh, ok BluesKaj, but I used uck with kubuntu 13.04 but I get an error when it is creating the iso
<BluesKaj> leonardocr, that tutorial uses remastersys 
<BluesKaj> looks like a lot of work to me , don't think I can be bothered
<leonardocr> BluesKaj, I followed that tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, but finally when I was testing, I get an error
<Guest40539> Hello
<frantic_> hay!
<Guest40539> Is Kubuntu any good?
<Pibble> Sure why not
<Pibble> I run it
<Guest40539> I'm saving up for a sony vaio and im looking for a linux distro to run on it
<frantic_> cool
<Guest40539> Yeah. Does kubuntu have a software center
<genii> Guest40539: It uses muon by default, same idea
<lurkan> Hello , 
<lurkan> #list
<wxl> so i have a pdf form appparently filled out in os x by writer (assumedly this is the print to file function; i didn't make it) and when i open it in okular i can see all the form data. however, if i print it, there is no data. any ideas?
<chachan> guys, I'm having the following issue to get connected to a VPN http://paste.kde.org/ped994ad0/ Any idea?
<chachan> what's that about tun0?
#kubuntu 2013-08-31
 * Lurkan_papito is away: Ausente por ahora.
<hanasaki> where do you set the monitor resolution?
<ORed> I'm having a problem trying to set the proper Date & Time
<ORed> The Date is set to 1 day in advance and everytime I try to change it, it goes back to what it was
<ORed> Can anyone help with this?
<ORed> Hello
<ORed> Anyone here?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<viranch> any way to upgrade to latest KDE in kubuntu 11.10/?
<viranch> I added the ppa:kubuntu/backports
<viranch> but the latest upgradable version it shows is KDE 4.8
<ikonia> viranch: no chance
<viranch> ikonia: so I have to upgrade to later kubuntu to get later KDE?
<ikonia> yes
<viranch> any cli way to upgrade the kubuntu distribution?
<ikonia> !upgade | viranch 
<ikonia> !upgrade | viranch 
<ubottu> viranch: For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ctw> Hi! A while ago I changed my keyboard layout from the command line using setxkbmap and now this is the only way I can change the keyboard layout (I used to be able to do it with the KDE keyboard indicator in the task bar). I'd love to get the functionality back to change the layout with the widget in the task bar ... any ideas what I need to do to accomplisht this? 
<arvin_> hey
<BluesKaj> Hi all again
<nedudgi> Hi all
<nedudgi> Anybody can help me? I am trying to do a screensaver slideshow
<BluesKaj> hi nedudgi ,
<nedudgi> but there is no option for it now after i upgraded only random and blank screen. The randon is nohting to choose from 
<nedudgi> and no banners and slideshow that used to be
<nedudgi> i searched on forums but i think i am missig something they did not include into the upgrade...
<Guest37146> Hi guys/gals.... I want to install theh 3.10/3.11 kernels along side the official 3.8 one. can that be done?
<Guest37146> should I do that? will future kernel official updates run over my new installation?
<nedudgi> any idea anybody?
<ikonia> Guest37146: why do you want non-standard kernels ?
<Guest37146> ikonia: because I am using nouveau and having some issues with sleep/resume and nouveau guys said many improvements around these ereas where added in 3.10 3.11 
<Guest37146> and suggested I add it along side the regular kernels
<ikonia> I don't think you'll find those improvements
<Guest37146> he didn't mention I have to find anything. just use this kernel to boot from and the nouveau will be OK, it's related to 3d improvements etc...
<ikonia> there are problems around this though
<ikonia> it's not that simple if you want to maintain your machine
<Guest37146> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Guest37146> well I am not sure I want to go to the propriatary driver but it seems there is no other way. I use sleep/resume extensively
<ikonia> I think you'll find the same problems with the proptiary ones (I could be wrong though)
<Guest37146> you are wrong. I used propriatary until now and sleep/resume works great
<ikonia> that's great then, you have a solution until the kernel updates are filtered down or back ported 
<Guest37146> yeah well there are reasons why I tried the nouveau drivers instead of the nvidia one but I guess no other choice.
<Guest37146> thanks ikonia
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<hydron> hi everyone, I lost the default window decoration theme, (It doesn't show up in the window decorations list) how can I get It back please ?
<juacom99> hi, i'm planing on changing my PC and with it my video card, i just wanna know if the NVIDIA GT640 2GB DDR3 is compatibel with Kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> juacom99, most nvidia cards are , but why not try a kubuntu live cd or usb to make sure 
<xteam> hi
<xteam> hi
<xteam>  nazdar 
<xteam> ako ste spokojny s ubuntu 12.0.4.3?
<juacom99> BluesKaj: cos' i want to know before i buy it :P
<BluesKaj> juacom99, I have a nvidia 8400GS ,  just a cheap pci card but it runs fine on this Home Theater type pc , needed the graphics card for it's HDMI connection which this pc doesn't have .
<BluesKaj> well , it's a dvi > hdmi ,but it works well
<BluesKaj> juacom99,  so your card choice should be fine .. ATI cards work too but some have some strange problems on Linux
<juacom99> BluesKaj: thanks you help a lot
<BluesKaj> juacom99, np
<pinhead1212> c
<pinhead1212> hello, need some help
<pinhead1212> tryin to install a *.deb all seems ok but wen im trying to launch the programm the systems says its not installed
<hydron> pinhead1212: did you try this :  sudo dpkg -i your_package.deb ?
<yumbono> does anyone know what the bar in the middle is for? http://i.imgur.com/qdfcPV2.png
<yumbono> it appears after ~30 seconds of idling
<tsimpson> screen brightness level
<yumbono> how can I disable it?
<yumbono> Ive already set it to 10 mins in Power Management -> Energy Saving
<tsimpson> well that's the place where it should be set
<yumbono> it still appears after ~30 seconds
<tsimpson> have you tried logging out and back in again after changing those settings? it shouldn't matter, but it's worth checking
<yumbono> will try, thanks
<Grefor> Hi all
<yumbono> hi Grefor
<Grefor> I want to download source code but iḿ getting an error need to have dpkg-dev package
<yumbono> source code of what and what do you want to source code for?
<Grefor> edit the language files, itś horribly translated
<yumbono> which language files? of what program?
<Grefor> Ubuntu language files dutch "language-pack-nl"
<yumbono> well, this is the Kubuntu channel
<yumbono> and the right way to do this is to join a translation team on launchpad
<yumbono> zie hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/welkomLP
<Grefor> thank you
<yumbono> np
<Grefor> but it really makes me want to complain. why not just let people edit their own files *sighs*
<yumbono> because if you want to edit the source code, you would have to do it every time a new program version is pushed
<yumbono> you'd also have to compile it from source every time; its time-consuming
#kubuntu 2013-09-01
<HmpfCBR> Hi, I have a live-usb stick running here and want to connect to a wireless netwrok (wpa2) but the OK button stays grayed out. Known issue? Other computers with permanent installs connect just fine. Any workarounds?
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: Can you make a wireless profile?
<HmpfCBR> You mean create a new connection instead selecting from the list of networks shown?
<HmpfCBR> I will try (system is rebooting).
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: No if you right click the wireless icon and say Manage Connections, under the wireless tab can you create a new profile?
<HmpfCBR> lordievader: thanks, that worked :)
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: Ah great :)
<vooze> How do I autostart 2 x pythons scripts in KDE ? When it add it as a script nothing happens, and when I add it as a program the deletes one of the programs from autostart GUI. 
<lordievader> vooze: Have you made it executable? And added the line "#!/usr/share/python" as the first line?
<vooze> lordievader, yeah it works fine when I manually use python script.py
<lordievader> What I mean is does it run when you run "./script.py"
<vooze> and I can also add one (in the autostart GUI) but if I add 2 with python it deleted one of them
<vooze> lordievader, yes that also works
<lordievader> vooze: Allright in the add script to the startup did you use the absolute path or the relative path?
<vooze> absolute path
<lordievader> And that doesn't work, that is very strange. Could you share the script and the output of "ls -l script.py"?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bayard> Hi all. I'm trying to get a canon sacn N670U scanner to work on my kubuntu but without any success for now. I would really appreciate some help ...
<vooze> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6050616/
<bayard> The device is dtected by the lsusb command and by sane-find-scanner but the even after having edited the /etc/conf.d/canon.conf file skanlite is not detecting any scanner ...
<vooze> the scripts are from SickBeard and Couchpotato (I did not write them) so I don't think there is any errors in that
<lordievader> Right, that makes sense.
<lordievader> They both have the line #!/usr/bin/python at the top?
<vooze> it says #!/usr/bin/env python
<lordievader> vooze: That should work too.
<lordievader> vooze: Very strange problem, and I can't say I can think od a solution?
<vooze> Yeah its pretty strange :/
<kflash> Somebody awake here?
<kflash> yesterday I tried to watch a movie on m4k on my beamer. 
<kflash> That way I found out that maximizing on the beamer is not possible(?).
<kflash> I would like to know how to do this. 
<kflash> A second monitor/beamer should not be to "special" these days.
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I just want to ask if it was possible to find out from terminal which process is locking my partition that I want to mount? 
<monkeyjuice> maybe top or htop will show you something
<sorush20> I just want to ask if it was possible to find out from terminal which process is locking my partition that I want to mount? 
<BluesKaj> "Morning folks
<NalakaHewa_> Good Morning 
<kflash> regarding flash on second monitor I found the solution in the forum that position matters.
<Fanfare> Q: from Logout-Menu there is hibernate missing? So i had to create a desktop shortcut runnung "kdesudo pm-hibernate"
<Fanfare> Q: but i like it in the logout menu. How to activate hibernate in KDE-Logout-Mennu?
<yumbono> Fanfare: can you give a screenshot of where you think it's missing?
<Fanfare> yumbono: http://imagebin.org/269448
<yumbono> Fanfare: go to system settings
<yumbono> Fanfare: then go to "Startup and Shutdown"
<yumbono> its under "System Administration"
<yumbono> go to "Session Management"
<yumbono> make sure "Offer shutdown" options is enabled
<Fanfare> yumbono: it was already activated
<yumbono> hmm
<yumbono> Fanfare: do you have latest version? (you can run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) 
<Fanfare> yumbono: yeah, kde 4.11.00 
<Fanfare> kub 13.04
<yumbono> latest kernel?
<yumbono> you can try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Fanfare> yumbono:  yeah , i do that regulary . no updates today...
<yumbono> Fanfare: and pm-hibernate works fine?
<Fanfare> yes, run manually with "kdesudo pm-hibernate"
<Fanfare> pm-is-suported says its suported - return value
<yumbono> Fanfare: can you create the following file: /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<yumbono> Fanfare: add this content to the file: http://pastebin.com/9FYsH4La
<yumbono> then run "sudo update-grub"
<yumbono> then reboot
<yumbono> the option will be there again
<Fanfare> folder 50-local.d is empty.
<yumbono> yes, thats why I said you need to create the file
<yumbono> you can do that with: sudo nano /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<yumbono> you could also use: kdesu kate /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<Fanfare> reboot or logout & in again... ?
<yumbono> reboot
<Fanfare> btw pm-is-supported --suspend -> 0, --hibernate -> 0, --suspend-hybrid -> nothing...
<Fanfare> yumbono: its there...
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Fanfare> yumbono: and works fine thx yumbono
<harish_> hi
<harish_> can someone help me here?
<harish_> I'm unable to setup any social networking accounts with KDE IM contacts/Telepathy
<harish_> the authentication keeps failing
<harish_> hello?
<lordievader> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj>  harish_ you may get more response in #telepathy
<harish_> Let me try that channel too
<harish_> @BluesKaj, thanks for the info
<yumbono> Fanfare: youre welcome :)
<MainSpecial> hi
<chris___> sup guys
<lordievader> Hey MainSpecial, chris___ 
<Alex_Zion> hi guys , I'm installink a kubuntu 12.04.3 on a dell inspiron 3520 with win 8 , and I got a bit confused selecting the device for the boot loader ....., should I use the same partition as win 8 (so sda1) or maybe use the sda root like almost always ?
 * handheldCar is having trouble sharing a folder with a Windows computer. "Allow Guests" does not persist nor does Everyone or my user permissions. Windows computer gets prompted for password, and my user credentials do not allow access. `\\server\share' prompts for credentials.
<handheldCar> Should I try a config file instead of Dolphin?
<artao> linux guru needed: Kubuntu .. can I (and how) add a "convert to .png' to the right-click 'Actions' menu ??
<artao> I know it can be pretty slow in here, so please ping my nick if you reply. Thanks! =]
<handheldCar> I found the answer to my question: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide#File_Sharing_.28Basics.29>. I recommend skipping the file browser instructions at the top of the page because they don't seem to apply to Dolphin. We might also want to keep [homes] commented. 
<genii> artao: Look at the existing .desktop files in /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ for ideas.
<calwig> Widgets, how does somoene get the Widget thread to pass thru a proxy?
<Programmer_> so i installed office suite on my computer but wine wont run it b/c my pc is 64bit. how to go run it?
<NanduX> install 32bit version
<Programmer_> my laptop is 64bit
<genii> !multiarch
<genii> Hm
<genii> Programmer_: sudo apt-get install wine1.4:i386
<Programmer_> what will that do?
<genii> Programmer_: That will install the 32 bit version of wine
<Programmer_> o
<Programmer_> along with the 64bit?
<genii> Programmer_: Probably will replace the 64 bit wine version, since the filenames for the binaries are in the same spot with the same names
<hydron> hello, is there a way to reinstall the default window decoration theme because I lost It, I'm in Kubuntu 13.04 kde 4.11.00 and thank you :)
<amine> bonsoir a  tous
<calwig> Where are the KDE Plasma Desktop admin/general settings?
<calwig> specifically to allow widgets to access a proxy server
#kubuntu 2014-08-25
<buriedalive> hi, there!
<jubo2> Is there a magnifying glass app for Kubuntu14 ?
<buriedalive> jubo2 hi
<buriedalive> I think should be
<valorie> jubo2: do you mean for the desktop?
<jubo2> valorie: yes
<valorie> if so, yes there is a magnifier widget
<jubo2> valorie: where do I install or activate it
<valorie> click on the little cashew at the end of the taskbar
<valorie> "Add widgets"
<valorie> search for magnify
<jubo2> it seems to be called Magnifique
<buriedalive> excellent, widget
<valorie> that's what I see as well
<valorie> there may be more
<buriedalive> valorie howto I clear app data cache?
<buriedalive> see the picture
<buriedalive> http://elmisery.ru:8083/snapshot005_kinfocenter.png
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean, buriedalive
<valorie> if you cleared the app data caches, your applications couldn't work
<buriedalive> disk cache I cleared with a little help drop caches in command line
<buriedalive> but app data cache over 2-3 days increases
<valorie> if there is a troublesome application, it is possible to clear caches for those
<valorie> for that one, I mean
<buriedalive> what I do fix thit? idea? 2-3 days and app cache too very big and I restart the computer
<valorie> I don't know enough to help you with that
<valorie> if nobody else speaks up, I recommend asking on either KDE forum or Kubuntu forum
<buriedalive> trouble
<tsimpson> "Application Data" is the memory used by running applications, unless there are memory leaks in long running applications it should grow and shrunk when you open/close programs
<Ossido> Hello. I have a problem with system fonts
<buriedalive> my comp just starts to slow down
<buriedalive> tsimpson
<Ossido> I had incorrectly thought that the problem was with Chromium, but actually it's with more or less all non-KDE applications
<Ossido> they use an ugly monospaced font
<Ossido> for example in the chromium UI, where I first noticed it
<buriedalive> Ossido http://elmisery.ru/blog/ru/nicekde
<Ossido> I'm sorry but I don't speak Russian
<buriedalive> open terminal and typing
<Ossido> I need to add another repository?
<valorie> Ossido: here in english: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232395/handling-gtk-windows-in-kde4
<Ossido> thanks. At least I can try to understand what I'm doing
<Ossido> now, I have already installed all those things
<Ossido> my problem is that, in the system settings, I have set the font to be Ubuntu 10, but what I see is not Ubuntu 10
<Ossido> it's probably Courier, or FreeMono, or something like that
<valorie> hmmm
<buriedalive> try logoff and login?
<Ossido> mmh, no, gtk-theme-switch was missing
<Ossido> I'll try this
<Ossido> I try rebooting
<Ossido> I have rebooted, but it had no effect
<jubo2> The "magnifique" widget isn't a magnifier glass.. it's just a window that shows what is on the desktop in it's area
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I know that we have one though
<jubo2> If someone knows of magnifier glass app/widget it'd be appreciated
<valorie> aha, Kmag
<Ossido> to summarise. In System Settings > Application appearance > GTK the themes are both set to oxygen-gtk, and the font to FreeSans 10, but the font that I see in the application is not that one, it's an ugly monospaced one
<jubo2> valorie: 'k dänks
<hateball> jubo2: there's a zoom effect, if that would be OK for your use-case
<hateball> Well, there are several zoom effects
<jubo2> hateball: where do I activate the zooming effects ?
<hateball> jubo2: alt+f2 -> desktop effects -> all effects
<hateball> or some such.
<Ossido> valorie: do you know where the gtk configuration files are? This seems to be another instance of the kde System settings not doing what they should
<valorie> maybe look in ~/.config
<valorie> there are also config files in ~/.kde
<valorie> and ~/.local
<Ossido> mmh, the ones in ~/.config and  ~/.kde have the right font in them
<Ossido> also, the kde GTK System Settings don't remember my settings. I had set the font to Droid Sans, and after a reboot it's back to Ubuntu
<Ossido> mmh, valorie, the problem does not seem to be with GTK, because Firefox does obey those settings. Programs that display the weird font are, for example: Chromium, Audacity, Cheese
<Ossido> also Comix, GIMP
<Ossido> !info kde-config-gtk
<ubottu> Package kde-config-gtk does not exist in trusty
<buriedalive> Ossido do via instructions, there have pictures, don't suffer
<Ossido> do via instuctions what?
<buriedalive> find a trusty ppa
<Ossido> I'm stumbling around blindly
<Ossido> for what?
<buriedalive> wait plz
<Ossido> As of now: Some programs (Chromium, Audacity, GIMP, Gramps, Cheese, Comix...) all have a wrong monospaced font. But others, like Firefox, do obey the GTK settings. The font written in the config files is the right one, so the problem is not in the kde thingy that sets the settings
<hateball> Ossido: do you get any hints if you launch from terminal?
<hateball> like if they cant find any expected engines or paths or such
<Ossido> launch from terminal one of those programs? I'll try
<Ossido> Cheese opens perfectly without printing a single line
<Ossido> Comix only says Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<Ossido> twice
<Ossido> but it's a message that I've seen often, even before the upgrade that caused this mess
<buriedalive> good
<buriedalive> stay
<buriedalive> no ppa for trusty
<buriedalive> maybe add repo from precise? help guys
<Ossido> maybe I should try and reinstall gtk?
<Ossido> how does one do that?
<hateball> Ossido: But it applies window decorations properly, just fonts that are wonky?
<Ossido> no, for example the chrome menu is a grey rectangle without any decoration at all
<buriedalive> into sources.list
<Ossido> but firefox, on the other hand, works perfectly
<Ossido> and it responds to the changes I make in the kde System Settings
<hateball> in the case of chrome/ium that seems to have broken with the upgrade to 36 I think
<hateball> they are not using GTK but rather Aurora or some such
<Ossido> mmh, I'm trying with Audacity
<buriedalive> old repo is also possible to add? no?
<Ossido> the fonts are certainly wrong. It's hard ot say with the menues
<buriedalive> hateball
<Ossido> but yes, I'd say that there are the decorations
<hateball> buriedalive: I'm not sure what you are asking, could you explain it all on one line? It's hard to follow
<Ossido> the corners are lightly rounded, and the dividing lines smooth out correctly, so yes, I'd say that the problem is only with the fonts, not with the gtk style
<hateball> Ossido: Are you using the "use my kde fonts" option, or a specified font? in the gtk config
<buriedalive> Ossido http://elmisery.ru/blog/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/images/20142603104300.png?itok=BNgo1JDW
<buriedalive> maybe?
<Ossido> I don't see that option anywhere, hateball
<buriedalive> foolish problem
<Ossido> buriedalive, that menue there is for kde applications, I think. I have set it up correctly
<hateball> Ossido: Oh, hmm. I launch by alt+f2 -> type "gtk"
<hateball> you should get a config dialog
<hateball> Ossido: or in a terminal "/usr/bin/kcmshell4 kcmgtk"
<Ossido> from alt+f2 I don't get the config dialog
<Ossido> Could not find module 'kcmgtk'. See kcmshell4 --list for the full list of modules.
<Ossido> I have used System Settings > Allplication Appearance > GTK
<hateball> Ossido: it should be pulled in with the package kde-config-gtk
<Ossido> to set the style and font
<Ossido> !info  kde-config-gtk
<ubottu> Package kde-config-gtk does not exist in trusty
<Ossido> I don't have that package, hateball
<buriedalive> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tehnick/kde-gtk-config
<buriedalive> what u see?
<Ossido> should I really add a new repository?
<buriedalive> yes
<buriedalive> add
<hateball> It's in the main repo....
<Ossido> ok, added the ppa
<buriedalive> now sudo aptitude update
<Ossido> ok
<buriedalive> and now - sudo aptitude install kde-config-gtk-style
<Ossido> ok, done
<buriedalive> do it this? - sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-oxygen gtk3-engines-oxygen
<Ossido> they were already installed
<buriedalive> ok
<hateball> you should be able to launch the config tool now at least
<buriedalive> I dont know any way? only - sudo aptitude install fonts-droid
<buriedalive> nice fonts
<buriedalive> try
<Ossido> I already could launch "one" config tool, in System Settings > Application Appearance > GTK
<buriedalive> and try
<buriedalive> http://elmisery.ru/blog/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/images/20142603104300.png?itok=BNgo1JDW
<Ossido> I already have those installed, buriedalive
<Ossido> hateball: Could not find module 'kcmgtk'. See kcmshell4 --list for the full list of modules.
<hateball> Ossido: And this is on 14.04?
<Ossido> yes
<buriedalive> restart de and you get all nice kde
<Ossido> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Ossido> I'll try to reboot
<Ossido> brb
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<buriedalive> evening)
<Ossido> hateball, buriedalive, I am back
<Ossido> and everything is as before
<buriedalive> Ossido no works for you?
<Ossido> the situation is the same, Firefox has the right fonts, Audacity, for example, or Chrome don't
<Ossido> also, I was thinking, you say that chromium doesn't use GTK any more?
<hateball> Ossido: Well I don't get what could be broken for you... that package is in universe and should be installed with kubuntu-desktop
<buriedalive> hm, chrome aura maybe?
<Ossido> what package?
<hateball> Yes, Aura is the name, not Aurora like I said
<hateball> Ossido: kde-config-gtk*
<Ossido> it's not in trusty
<Ossido> !info  kde-config-gtk*
<ubottu> Package kde-config-gtk does not exist in trusty
<Ossido> anyway, I have installed it from the ppa
<Ossido> so I have it, now
<hateball> it is, but in universe
<Ossido> well, wherever it is, I have installed it already
<buriedalive> hm, removed support kde-config-gtk* into 14.04
<Ossido> could it be that the problem is in the fonts, and not in the gtk? If you say that chromium doesn't use gtk but has the same problem
<Ossido> but on the other hand Firefox has the right fonts
<Ossido> is there a way to reinstall ftk from scratch?
<Ossido> gtk
<buriedalive> I do not know, really just wait for updates?
<Ossido> updates of what?
<buriedalive> Ossido stop
<buriedalive> show picture us?
<Ossido> yes
<buriedalive> screen
<joshwambua> permit
<Ossido> where do I put them?
<Ossido> http://imgur.com/a/SFPdl
<Ossido> buriedalive, hateball, this is an example of the font that I see
<Ossido> at the moment I don't understand if the problem is in the GTK, or in the way the fonts are installed
<buriedalive> preferences in audacity try?
<Ossido> there are no preferences to change the fonts of the UI
<buriedalive> it's a not kde base gtk app
<Ossido> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 1842 kB, installed size 6553 kB
<Ossido> anyway, it's a general problem of many applications, buriedalive
<Ossido> is there a way to reinstall gtk?
<Exagone313> Ossido: it's just a font, lol
<Ossido> surely the right attitude, Exagone313, thank you
<Exagone313> :/
<Voyage>  HOW to get rid of my local language text (put into every app), ? i just want english only
<Ossido> ideally, you should go into the System settings and move it down in the lost of the system languages
<Ossido> for me, this didn't work and I had to unistall it completely
<Voyage> how to go to languages and uninstall them
<Ossido> System settings > Locale > Languages
<Ossido> on the right there is the list of "preferred languages"
<Ossido> the topmost should have priority
<Voyage> I only have american english there. still I see "urdu' language in my appss
<Ossido> :/
<Ossido> sorry, I can't help you. I'm here to solve a problem myself, I'm far from being an expert
<Voyage> np. thanks!
<wheezy123> hello, "Open Containing Folder" in Firefox Downloads opening in Gwenview instead of Dolphin, any fix?
<alket> Hi , im trying to "ppa-purge" something , but its stuck at "Calket@alket-gt:~$ sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers \n Updating packages lists"
<shadeslayer> alket: for how long?
<alket> like 10 minutes
<alket> i tried two times
<alket> i screwed up by GFX driver
<shadeslayer> alket: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<alket> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/p80bpdgk2
<shadeslayer> alket: run it again, but with : sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa , and give it some time?
<shadeslayer> it needs to download all the cache again
<alket> ok thanks ,will do
<zetheroo> I am trying to install a new desktop theme using the "Get New Themes" feature - the theme installs and I hit Apply, but nothing changes
<soee> zetheroo: is it visible on themes list ?
<zetheroo> no
<soee> zetheroo: than it might be not compatible
<zetheroo> I tried 2 themes
<zetheroo> how does one know if it's compatible or not?
<alket> shadeslayer: thanks, it looked like steam PPA was doing all the wrongness , i removed it now it works , thanks xD
<shadeslayer> cheers
<zetheroo> soee: I just installed another one called Excalibur and it works :)
<zetheroo> out of 4 installed themes only one works
<reflectionalist> Hi, I recently installed Kubuntu.  But I was really confused by KParted.  No matter I start it in user mode or root mode, I could not edit any partition.  Most editing operations were disabled (grayed out).  Why?  I remember I encountered this problem long time ago when I were in KDE.  Is this a bug of KParted?
<lordievader> reflectionalist: Can you tell me exactly what you did?
<reflectionalist> lordievader: I have already described it.  I simply start KParted either from the menu by searching (which surprisingly does not require password) or start it from the System submenu (which requires password).  Either way, I can not edit any partition.
<lordievader> reflectionalist: Could you perhaps send a screenshot?
<lordievader> !paste | reflectionalist
<ubottu> reflectionalist: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii> Was this after installation from an installed system, or from the livecd?
<reflectionalist> lordievader: Here is the screenshot: http://imgur.com/fPlG3TH
<reflectionalist> genii: In both the installed and live system.
<rberg_> is sda mounted or in use by lvm or mdadm?
<rberg_> ohh I guess being ntfs eliminates 2 of those options
<genii> Probably automounted or something
<BluesKaj> looks like my laptop partitions when I first received it ...6 partitions, most of them useless
<reflectionalist> rberg_: I am currently in the installed Kubuntu.  sda is surely mounted since my root in on it.  But is it normal that even when I select an unallocated part of it, I still could not do any editing, like even creating a new partition from the unallocated area?
<lordievader> reflectionalist: Is it just the ntfs partition that you cannot edit or also the ext ones?
<reflectionalist> rberg_: I am not using lvm.  I do not know what is mdadm.
<reflectionalist> lordievader: all partitions, including unallocated areas.
<reflectionalist> The funny things is that the situation was the same in the live session.  I could not use KParted to do anything.  But I could using GParted.
<lordievader> reflectionalist: Hmm, makes me think it is a bug.
<reflectionalist> lordievader: Do you have KParted installed.  Could you try to see if it is the same for you.  I am in Kubuntu 14.04, partitionmanager version 1.0.3-2ubuntu2
<lordievader> reflectionalist: As long as they are not in use I can edit them.
<reflectionalist> lordievader: Hmm, then I am confused.
<lordievader> reflectionalist: I also have the same partitionmanger version.
<lordievader> reflectionalist: Do you happen to have a Dynamic Disk? (The Microsoft Dynamic Disk thingie)
<reflectionalist> lordievader: I do not know what is dynamic disk.  I have an SSD.
<lordievader> reflectionalist: Wait, no that has to do with ntfs partitions. It shouldn't be related.
<pandera> join #linux.de
<jhutch412> hi, i have a small prob im hoping someone can help me with..
<alket> jhutch412: just post the problem , someone might answer
<jhutch412> i installed the unity 8 launcher preview and, it doesn't work, just a black screen. i have the laptop sign in automatically, which gives me
<jhutch412> the prob of not being able to set it back upon login
<Orestis> Hello, I have a questions. Is it possible when I plug my laptop to tv via hdmi to have the same screen in both? I have nvidia close drivers and Kubuntu 14.04
<skinux> How can I make the search in KMenu NOT show internet search results?
#kubuntu 2014-08-26
<dedAL0s> Hola
<dedAL0s> alguien latino
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dedAL0s> Gracuas
<Kubu> HOla
<Xylim> I have a new install of 14.10 going. Video hardware acceleration seems to be fine but OpenGL is reporting to be 1.2 for a game that needs 2.0. Any thoughts?
<Xylim> Oops, I have 14.04 not 14.10...
<pengbisong> Gnome
<Xylim> Is there a reason why OpenGL is at version 1.2 on Kubuntu 14.04? Am I missing an optional package?
<BlackDevil> i want to know some alternative to truecrypt ecryption software ? do you have any idea ?
<BlackDevil> hi to all guys
<BlackDevil> no one ?
<Unit193> BlackDevil: To encrypt files or the whole drive?
<BlackDevil> Unit193 to make ecrypted container or virtual drive
<BlackDevil> like truecrypt
<BlackDevil> and i search something also multiplatform
<BlackDevil> windows/linux/mac
<Unit193> !info tc-play
<Unit193> !info cryptsetup
<Unit193> !encryption
<ubottu> Package tc-play does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - startup scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 113 kB, installed size 346 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Unit193> !info tcplay
<ubottu> tcplay (source: tcplay): Free and simple TrueCrypt Implementation based on dm-crypt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (trusty), package size 40 kB, installed size 123 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<rostam> HI I want to create a local repo of some debian packages with their dependencies what tool would be the best and easiest to do this task? thanks
<valorie> hmmm, there is a way to make some local repos
<Unit193> I'm lazy and use mini-dinstall, but there's also reprepro.
<valorie> https://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> valorie: Reprepro is nice :)
<valorie> I will such things to those who need them
<valorie> I mean, leave such things
<valorie> !info reprepro
<ubottu> reprepro (source: reprepro): Debian package repository producer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.13.1-1build1 (trusty), package size 452 kB, installed size 1094 kB
<valorie> cool
<lordievader> Ah, rostam was the asker... +1 for reprepro ;)
<lordievader> Lets see if I can find that guide about signed repo's.
<valorie> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lordievader> rostam: http://blog.jonliv.es/2011/04/26/creating-your-own-signed-apt-repository-and-debian-packages/
<lordievader> Signed repo gets rid of annoying 'this repo is untrusted' errors.
<rostam> thank your for the help. I am planning to use info to create a personalized  debian repo.  the repo will be accessed from a remote site through apt-get command.
<ropeist> Hi,
<ropeist> I have a question about Skype 4.3 (repository version).
<ropeist> I'm using Kubuntu 14.04.1 on two notebooks. The first one is a workstation with the 64bit version, the other one is a less powerful netbook with the 32bit version.
<ropeist> On the 32bit installation, Skype looks just fine, well integrated with KDE by it's oxygen looks.
<ropeist> However, the 64bit installation is not that nice. That is also the case for normal Ubuntu installations, and users are recommended to install gtk2-engines-murrine:i386 gtk2-engines-pixbuf:i386. That makes Skype look prettier, however, it's still not as nice as the 32bit OS version, it does not look like a native Qt application.
<ropeist> Does anyone have a suggestion this? I suppose I need to install some GUI libs' 32bit version besides the 64bit ones.
<unopaste> ropeist you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Ossido> Good morning BluesKaj
<Ossido> I have found a workaround for my problem with gtk fonts, which was actually the composition of two different problems, it seems
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Ossido
<Ossido> for starters, if I set the theme to oxygen-gtk, I can't change the font, which is set to Ubuntu 9
<Ossido> but if the theme is Oxygen-Molecule, then it obeys the settings
<Ossido> on top of this, there seems to be a problem in the way the fonts are rendered, but only in some applications (not Firefox, for example)
<hateball> Time to ditch non-qt apps! ;D
<Ossido> so that all fonts show up more or less randomly as one of four options (that look like Free mono, Free Sans, Free Serif and some variations of boldness and italics)
<Ossido> as a temporary workaround, I have set up a font that looks good and also shows up as a different but not hideous font in the faulty programs
<Ossido> but there is something wrong in all this
<hateball> Ossido: have you tried livebooting 14.04? I find it strange that I have things by default that you could not even install
<hateball> just to check if things like kde-config-gtk etc are on the liveboot
<BluesKaj> sounds like you received a partial install of the fonts, qt and gtk
<Ossido> yes
<Ossido> what could I do about it?
<BluesKaj> almost as if you upgraded the OS without upgrading the packages first
<Ossido> but I did
<BluesKaj> so it's too late now
<Ossido> the upgrade was plagued by a problem with one of the latex packages, though
<BluesKaj> you may have updated , but forgot to upgrade and dist-upgrade , a common mistake
<Ossido> I did everything from muon
<Ossido> first upgraded the packages
<Ossido> then clicked on the notice that offered the installation of the 14.04
<Ossido> do you think I should purge some part of the gtk/fonts and reinstall it, BluesKaj?
<MoonUnit`> nasty DMA problem it your using ubuntu kernels 3.16 and 3.17, alloc_contig_range kernel errors.
<MoonUnit`> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2014-August/065842.html
<MoonUnit`> hopefully cma=0 in grub will solve it for now, it's been plaguing in for ages.
<Ossido> in any case, forgetting the fonts for now. The wireless connection sometimes forgets to auto-connect to my home wifi
<Ossido> but this is a bit random
<Ossido> I have set it to autoconnect, but it does so only some times
<BluesKaj> i have never trusted a package manager to upgrade my OS since 2006, when adept messed things up .. Ossido personally I would back all my data to another drive if possible and do a toyal clean install ..think you will continue to have problems otherwise
<BluesKaj> total
<Ossido> well, I suspect you are right, but I won't do it now
<Ossido> I need my computer tomorrow for work, and I'll do this only with the guidance of somebody who knows better than me
<Ossido> one thing. How do I export all my settings and preferences to a clean install?
<BluesKaj> Ossido, and create a / and /home partitions before installing cleam
<BluesKaj> err clean
<Ossido> I've always found that kde lacks a good tool to export settings
<BluesKaj> whenever you have the time of course
<Ossido> can I just brutally copy my ~/.conf, ~/.kde and such, and paste them on a clean install?
<Ossido> or would it mess up?
<Ossido> I've lots of things I don't want to lose, here. years of mail and calendars in Kontact, logs in Kopete and Quassel...
<BluesKaj> dunno
<Ossido> well, I'll try in a couple of months. I'm too busy for now
<Ossido> and I've already lost 3 full days of my holidays going after this
<lordievader> Ossido: All of your settings should be in your kde profile, however to be sure I'd simply backup the entire /home.
<Ossido> yes, that is what I would do. Backup /home, format everything, reinstall fresh, and plug back my old /home
<Ossido> you say this would work?
<BluesKaj> well maybe an upgrade to 14.10 when it's released in Oct will solve your problems if you use the terminal rather then muon os the software package manager to upgrade
<Ossido> that's a possibility
<Ossido> maybe I'll try that one, before
<Ossido> so, you say never to upgrade with muon?
<kbroulik> I don't
<Ossido> I'll remember it
<BluesKaj> it may work for some setups but my perdoanal experience wasn't a good one
<kbroulik> BluesKaj: same here
<kbroulik> If I need to search for packages I use Apper. Everything else (especially updates/upgrades) I do on the terminal
<Ossido> I've upgraded many times with Kubuntu. I've used it continuously since Feisty (not on the same computer)
<Ossido> almost every upgrade has given me some little problem, but this one is the worst by far
<BluesKaj> packag managers are a good reference for info about packages and individual packages usually install fine , I just wouldn't use it to upgrade to a new OS
<kbroulik> the first upgrade I did was when I switched to kubuntu from jaunty to karmic which broke everything (I used the gui tool). since then I never had issues when upgrading using the terminal. Even from production to alpha releases and the like
<trew_100> hi all
<trew_100> i need help
<BluesKaj> hi trew_100, just ask your question
<trew_100> i'm on kubuntu 14.04.01 and my mic not work
<hateball> What sort of mic is it, how is it connected, and what application are you using to test?
<trew_100> i search in google but i d'ont find somesing wrk for me
<trew_100> hateball: amm build in computer
<trew_100> i try with skype and audacity
<hateball> trew_100: Does the device not show at all, or does it behave like it is muted?
<hateball> trew_100: What audio chipset is this?
<BluesKaj> trew_100, do the other audio sources work ok ?
<okero> hello !
<trew_100> BluesKaj: no
<lordievader> okero: o/
<trew_100> Just what token embedded into computer
<okero> how i can change dl speed on ktorrent ?
<trew_100> okero: for one torrent?
<okero> yes and all
<okero> limit for dl and up
<BluesKaj> trew_100, open a terminal and type alsamixer, make sure automute is disabled and your mic input and volume ctrls are turned up
<trew_100> okero: settings >> configuare ktorrent >> network
<trew_100> BluesKaj: in turn up
<BluesKaj> okero, ktorrent settings>configure ktorrent >network
<trew_100> BluesKaj: but automute is enabled and i can't to chenge it
<BluesKaj> trew_100, use the up down arrow keys
<trew_100> BluesKaj: ok changed
<okero> thx BluesKaj
<okero> & trew_100
<BluesKaj> okero, yw
<okero> is there a better client than ktorrent to limit each up like µtorrent ?
<trew_100> BluesKaj: still mic don't work
<hateball> you can do that in ktorrent as well okero
<hateball> okero: or you can try qbittorrent
<hateball> or even transmission, which has a qt frontend
<trew_100> okero: or µtorrent for linux
<BluesKaj> trew_100, but you have to run utorrent in wine
<BluesKaj> I mean okero
<BluesKaj> trew_100, I'll ask again, do any other audio sources work ?
<trew_100> BluesKaj: Headphones
<BluesKaj> what about web audio and music from files etc over your speakers
<BluesKaj> trew_100, and is the mic on the headset?
<jubo2> I wish there was a "bring all windows of this program to the top of the window stack"-button in the GUI.. It'd be really handy that one could get all terminal windows to front with 2 clicks
<trew_100> BluesKaj: There is music from the web, the computer plays music headphones not speakers
<jubo2> instead of clicking each one separately
<hateball> jubo2: If you group them I think you can achieve that
<hateball> also you can set rules for automatic grouping
<jubo2> hateball: where do I group them ?
<hateball> jubo2: well it's more tabbing than "grouping", not sure what you need :)
<hateball> meh
<bipul> Hello I was trying to install Kubuntu , through USB pendrive, but when i try to install i went inside tty mode. how to get GUI Mode
<bipul> can anyone help me?
<hateball> bipul: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X, if thats your problem
<lordievader> bipul: Press ctrl + alt + f7
<bipul> hateball:  lordievader Yes i know this command, but it's not working at all.
<hateball> or if that doesnt work, you could "sudo service lightdm restart"
<lordievader> Has X crashed???
<bipul> seems though
<hateball> It happens rather often for me when livebooting
<bipul> GUI pop out for a second then again it drop me into shell (tty)
<bipul> Yes i am booting it live
<bipul> via pendrive. Is it a bug? should i report this issue?
<hateball> bipul: Restarting lightdm makes it pop up and die?
<bipul> yes
<hateball> bleh
<bipul> hateball: I think it's bug?
<hateball> you could try booting with nomodeset and such options
<hateball> Yes
<bipul> hateball: so it's bug? then let me report it
<bipul> I can't even report this issue too
<bipul> I don't know what to do? anyidea?
<BluesKaj> bipul, did you use unetbootin to create the image ?
<BluesKaj> or startup disk ?
<bipul> BluesKaj: I used startup disk from my ubuntu 14.04
<hateball> bipul: When you boot, press F6 and try using the nomodeset option, as well remove "quiet splash" from the bootline
<bipul> ok let me try
<mirty> hi, is it possible to develop against neon iso in a VM?
<lordievader> mirty: Develop against, what do you mean exactly?
<ikonia> mirty: neo iso ?
<mirty> neon iso
<ikonia> what's neon iso ?
<mirty> use the iso for developing apps
<lordievader> ikonia: I suppose he is talking about the plasma5 iso.
<mirty> http://files.kde.org/snapshots/
<mirty> yes
<ikonia> lordievader: I have  no idea
<mirty> is it possible to install the devel packages in the VM?
<ikonia> mirty: running from an iso will be hard to develop against as all the file systems are in ram
<lordievader> mirty: But yes, I suppose you can develop inside a vm.
<ikonia> mirty:an iso is not a vm
<ikonia> mirty: an iso runs in ram
<mirty> iso is not a vm that's right
<lordievader> mirty: IMO, it would be better to set up a dedicated development machine.
<ikonia> mirty: where does this question fit into kubuntu ?
<mirty> ikonia: project neon is from kubuntu
<mirty> sorry if it's not
<ikonia> neon is kde not kubuntu
<mirty> so I should not enquire further here?
<ikonia> maybe worth talking to #kde as that iso is provided by kde not kubuntu
<lordievader> ikonia: Project Neon is maintained by the Kubuntu team: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ikonia> lordievader: I'm sure it's maintained
<ikonia> but it's not kubuntu
<mirty> I thought it was though
<ikonia> maybe I'm wrong then
<ikonia> I thought it was part of the KDE project, not kubuntu
<mirty> KDE does not package
<mirty> only provides tarballs
<ikonia> mirty: you've just linked to an iso from the kde website....
<ikonia> that is kde
<mirty> yes so?
<ikonia> so youu're using a source/instance provided by the kde project
<lordievader> I've just asked in #kubuntu-devel, lets see what they say ;)
<ikonia> not something provided by kubuntu
<ikonia> lordievader: good call
<mirty> provided by kubuntu on a kde host
<ikonia> mirty: no
<mirty> anyway, just tell me to leave
<ikonia> no no, thats not the intention at all
<mirty> although the ISO is KUbuntu desktop
<mirty> hence the right to ask questions here
<bipul> NOPS
<bipul> it's not working.
<ikonia> damn, he's gone
<rostam> hi I would like to download a debian package with all its dependencies to a particular directory(without installation). How could I do this? thanks
<BluesKaj> thinks when there isn't alot of activity in here a question slightly offtopic is acceptable
<tsimpson> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ikonia> rostam: just to be clear a debian package designed for kubuntu ?
<tsimpson> rostam: there's ^ that or you can do it manually
<ikonia> rostam: or a debian package that is generic/for debian
<rostam> ikonia, generic packages which also included kubuntu (I think...)
<ikonia> rostam: this sounds questionable
<ikonia> rostam: where are you trying to get these packages from ?
<rostam> ikonia, I am trying to create my own private repo.
<ikonia> rostam: right, but you're obviously putting debs in it
<ikonia> where are you getting the debs ?
<rostam> yes debs
<rostam> oh sorry I missed your question.
<BluesKaj> think aptitude download would be the method to use
<rostam> I get the debs from us.archive.ubuntu
<ikonia> rostam: ok, cool, so they are ubuntu debs
<rostam> ikonia, yes they are ubuntu
<ikonia> just checking
<ikonia> didin't want you to download things that can cause a problem
<rostam> ikonia, so what is your recommendation ?
<ikonia> rostam: for what ?
<rostam> ikonia, my original question was to download deb packages with its dependencies.
<ikonia> rostam: you've been given 2 good options
<odin> hello guys. I have Kubuntu 14.04. I want to disable the top left hotspot. But the Screen Edges application doesn't work
<BluesKaj> just read that apt-get download works too
<rostam> ikonia,  I think one was suggested is: aptitude download,  can not find the one..
<tsimpson> 'apt-get --download-only install ...' works too
<tsimpson> everything gets downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/ in that case
<rostam> okay great thank you for your great suggestions.
<ikonia> it you're building a mirror why not apt-mirror or rerepo
<ikonia> rerepro
<odin> the problem is althougth I have disabled actions for this corner  the applications are minimized when I put the mouse in this corner
<rostam> ikonia, apt-mirror creates a big volume which i do not have space for it in the field. I need a subset which satisfy the packages I need.
<odin> the only workaround  I have found is to disable desktop effects
<odin> Does anyone have a suggestion to fix it?
<mcstr__> any YAD experts here?
<BluesKaj> YAD ?
<odin> Is there people with the same problem?
<BluesKaj> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<odin>  Another question. How can I activate HDMI sound?
<odin> I don't know the reason but output audio via HDMI sound doesn't work. Can anyone help me with this problem?
<hateball> odin: iirc I had to activate display out over hdmi for audio to work on an intel chipset I had
<BluesKaj> odin, which graphics ?
<odin> nvidia
<hateball> that is ootb, without hacking around with pulseaudio manually
<odin> GeForce GT 525M
<odin> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<hateball> odin: Are you using nvidia driver or noeuvau?
<odin> nvidia driver
<odin> the default in kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<odin> the volume is activated in kmix
<BluesKaj> yeah pulse should have a settings option for hdmi audio out in pavucontrol , installing pavucontrol will help with that
<odin> ok
<odin> thanks
<MichaelP> kubuntu 14.10 kde 4.14 plasma 5... after installed plasma 5 power management configuration module not be loaded... The power management service apears not to be running... ..system seetting startup and shutdown.. background services.. says power management is running...  but under power management it is gray out
<lordievader> !crosspost | MichaelP
<ubottu> MichaelP: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lordievader> MichaelP: Is dbus running?
<MichaelP> lordievader: how do i tell
<lordievader> MichaelP: "service dbus status"
<MichaelP> lordievader: dbus start/running, process 777
<lordievader> MichaelP: Is upower installed? (Not sure if it is needed, don't have a kubuntu machine within reach)
<MichaelP> ps -e | grep upower    1505 ?        00:00:00 upowerd
<lordievader> MichaelP: apt-cache policy upower
<MichaelP> Is there a config file where i can control the screen shutting off
<lordievader> !paste | MichaelP
<ubottu> MichaelP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * genii sips and ponders /etc/UPower/UPower.conf
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, if you'd like you can test a new plasma5 image here  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/   .... no guarantees iut will be better than the last one
<MichaelP> http://paste2.org/2cZ9MAPF
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: is that the Project Neon
<TBotNik> All: Have networking problem documented at: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66222-Networking&p=356977#post356977
<TBotNik> Need some help on this please!
<lordievader> MichaelP: Is the powermanagement service running?
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, no
<lordievader> MichaelP: Wait, are you on 14.10?
<MichaelP> yes
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, report the results here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/322/builds
<lordievader> MichaelP: 14.10 support is in #ubuntu+1.
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, you really should join #kubuntu-devel if you're testing Kubuntu 14.10
<TBotNik> No one available to help on a non-connected networking problem?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Your networking got corrupted, what do you mean with that?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Did you read the forum post?
<genii> Well, your first problem was using the sysvinit networking startup call instead of the upstart one, that's why you never got any response from it.
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<lordievader> TBotNik: Yes, and to be honest I didn't really understand it, hence the question.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Guess my explaination of "corrupted" where it quit working, always came back "FAILED" but nothing in the logs to be able to diagnose from, wasn't complete?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Well nevermind. Do you use the network manger or do you configure your interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces?
<genii> TBotNik: As I explained just earlier, you were doing: /etc/init.d/networking restart      which is incorrect.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Since I have no log entries or errors, knew the code was corrupt because logs would not be blank!  That's why I purged it and now, without connection has to re-install.  As for NM vs manual, have done both, since NM does not support iwlwifi6 driver!
<lordievader> TBotNik: Can you pastebin your current config?
<genii> When any daemon has things in both /etc/init and /etc/init.d  the /etc/init  one gets executed first and the /etc/init.d one never gets run. So if it's already running from upstart trying to start it from directly running the sysvinit script in /etc/init.d cannot work
<TBotNik> Let me see will have to copy anything to flash to upload to PB, with purge not sure if files are gone!
<TBotNik> lordievader: you mean the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<TBotNik> lordievader: That is still there, so can copy to flash etc!
<lordievader> TBotNik: What is it exactly that you nuked with your 'purge'?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Not sure!
<lordievader> TBotNik: Ok, what did you do exactly when you 'purged' things?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Dang found the problem and working again over there on laptop again.  Purge did nothing but bad config for CloneZilla was knocking it out.  Commented that out, restarted networking and now going.  Still have to test WiFi, but hopeful on that also!
<TBotNik> Obviously purge did not yank all networking as I thought!
<TBotNik> lordievader: Still wonder why no log entries at all?
<lordievader> I still have no idea what you have done to cause it, or fix it for that matter.
<TBotNik> lordievader: You probably don't care anymore but interfaces file posted at: http://pastebin.com/hEGiS6A9
<TBotNik> lordievader: Kudos for making me go back over it one more time, finding the error and fixing it!
<TBotNik> lordievader: Still having "localhost" issues but should be on Apache side or should post at #httpd
<lordievader> TBotNik: Localhost issues?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Yeah internet working but dev side under "localhost" not working.  The interfaces file says "auto lo: iface lo inet loopback" do I need to change this to "auto localhost: iface localhost inet loopback"?
<TBotNik> lordievader: OK ran "service apache2 restart" and getting "Fail" from that! Gotta start looking at logs
<lordievader> TBotNik: To your first question, as it was in the paste is correct.
<lordievader> TBotNik: Is apache listening on 127.0.0.1?
<TBotNik> lordievader: OK ran "service apache2 restart" and getting "Fail" from that! Gotta start looking at logs.  Have no log file entries running "tail /var/log/apache2/error.log"  Latest log entries in error.log.1 from Mon Aug 18
<TBotNik> lordievader: Did not have "listen" installed, so installing!
<lordievader> TBotNik: That ain't strange, apache fails to start ;)
<lordievader> It usually tells you why.
<lordievader> TBotNik: Listen is not a command. Daemons listen to ports (and interfaces).
<TBotNik> lordievader: While listen is installing ran ping on 127.0.0.1 and it pings just fine
<lordievader> TBotNik: Maybe you should read up on how TCP works.
<TBotNik> lordievader: BRB have to take care of something, maybe 1/2 hour!
<TBotNik_> lordievader: Put "listen 80" results at: http://pastebin.com/mJnmCMG5
<TBotNik> lordievader: Crap this is some kind of music listener!
<TBotNik_> lordievader: netstat dump at: http://pastebin.com/1Uz4zpPA  show no listen on port 80, 8000 or 8080 which are the normal "localhost" ports
<TBotNik> lordievader: What do I do to fix this?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Could you pastebin your apache config.
<TBotNik_> lordievader: Think it is already out there.  Let me check!
<TBotNik_> lordievader: The last 3 files posted at: http://pastebin.com/835Fd2JF are the apache config files, but this does not include the phpmyadmin.conf file!
<lordievader> TBotNik_: Seems allright, so what was the error again when you start apache?
<TBotNik_> checking logs again!
<lordievader> TBotNik_: I'm not talking about logs...
<lordievader> TBotNik_: Run "sudo service apache2 start" and copy all the output to pastebin.
<TBotNik_> lordievader: Got msg:=> service apache2 restart
<TBotNik_> Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/nano.save:
<TBotNik_> Invalid command '1', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<TBotNik_> Action 'configtest' failed.
<TBotNik_> The Apache error log may have more information.
<TBotNik_>    ...fail!
<unopaste> TBotNik_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordievader> !paste | TBotNik_
<ubottu> TBotNik_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> TBotNik_: Yeah, you probably want to remove that nano swap file.
<TBotNik> lordievader: All: progress, got wired networking going, had localhost issues, now localhost see and works phpMyAdmin, but "localhost" itself give "Not Found" msg in browser.  Still debugging and need help!
<lordievader> TBotNik: Apache works again?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Sorta, for development have to have the default "localhost" and the aliases working, since working files which have to be correct on LH before FTP to online dirs.
<lordievader> TBotNik: I take that as a yes. Now you can go and look in the apache error log why it is giving 404's.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Only aliases/dir working is phpMyAdmin
<lordievader> So it is likely that your site definition are faulty.
<TBotNik_> lordievader: Still no listen on 127.0.0.1:80, which is why no browser display at localhost root
<lordievader> TBotNik_: Please post the ports.conf config file.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Kept having issues with network dropping out on laptop, so since ports.conf is same on this DT posted at:  http://pastebin.com/KDC6Ccjv
<TBotNik> lordievader: Also fixed issue with /etc/hosts file
<TBotNik> lordievader: In my aliases.conf only the /files alias works.  Check this out at: http://pastebin.com/835Fd2JF  Aliases.conf is last file in that post!
<lordievader> TBotNik: Your ports.conf looks ok, what is the output of: netstat -tulpn|grep apache
<TBotNik> lordievader: PB: http://pastebin.com/ZdidkkK8
<TBotNik> lordievader: Definitely not listening on 127.0.0.1:80
<lordievader> TBotNik: Actually it is.
<lordievader> TBotNik: What do you get when you go to 127.0.0.1? Timeout?
<TBotNik> lordievader: Browser?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Yes.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Immediate 404 "Not Found" msg
<lordievader> TBotNik: Fix your vhost definitions ;)
<TBotNik> lordievader: Whatever is pointing it to 0.0.0.0:80 instead of 127.0.0.1:80 seems to be the problem.  Looking up HOWTOs to get this set right!
<lordievader> TBotNik: No, 0.0.0.0 mean every interface it can find.
<lordievader> means*
<lordievader> TBotNik: Don't jump to conclusions.
<TBotNik> lordievader: Was just reading that HOWTO want run of "lsof -i :80" so going to see what I get!
<lordievader> TBotNik: Are you even reading what I'm typing?
<lordievader> Guess not, ok I'm done.
<TBotNik_> lordievader: PB at: http://pastebin.com/Kw8993sF
<TBotNik> lordievader: Yes, but having to go between machines, so can not respond immediately, at least not always
<TBotNik> lordievader: "Fix your vhost definitions"  I only use the default "*:80", I do not run anyother Vhosts, since I'm not hosting.  I only run aliases, so the dev dirs/folders can run under localhost!
<TBotNik> lordievader: All aliases were working before, and never knew what changed when a.) localhost, b.) apache aliases, c.) Networking all stopped one day about a month ago.  Been fighting to recover since.  Need my laptop on site at job, as no machine there has the full development toolset!  There are 3 parts to this problem: a.) Wired networking, b.) Apache/localhost, c.) WiFi.  We got # a fixed, now working #b, then have to fix wifi!
<Guest73731> hello guys...i just updated to KDE 4.14 and ark is no longer working,what can i do?
<Guest73731> it doesn't extract zip files
<Guest73731> which is weird
<genii> Guest73731: Does: apt-cache policy zip      ...show that the zip package is installed? ( it also provides the unzip app)
<Guest73731> yes version 3-0.8
<genii> I might try reinstalling ark with sudo apt-get install --reinstall ark
<genii> Bleh, left
<CruX|> hello
<CruX|> Maximized windows can be moved in maximized state
<CruX|> how can I fix that ?
<Exagone313> CruX|: it's not a good thing for you?
<CruX|> no
<CruX|> i would like to disable it
<CruX|> there was an option for that but seems in current kde it is disabled
#kubuntu 2014-08-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest73031> huj
<Naphatul> is there a way to make the splash screen match the background or login screen background?
<lordievader> Naphatul: Yes, copy the splash screen change the background and set it to use that splash screen.
<Guest57214> anyone tried to make a custom kubuntu cd with just updated software? I got ton of errors once I run "apt-get upgrade" :/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shattingduck> hi
<BluesKaj> hi shattingduck
<tobiasschoel> Hi, I have a problem with kontact downloading dates from citadel groupware server
<alvin> Since Choqok is not actively developed anymore, what do you use as twitter client? (besides the website)
<BluesKaj> alvin, try the social desktop
<alvin> The social desktop? Is that a widget?
<alvin> I found it (more or less)
<BluesKaj> oops sorry , I thought it was on 14.04 too
<BluesKaj> it's in system settings>account details here (14.10)
<alvin> BluesKaj: I'm on 14.04. It's in Account Details -> Social Desktop. But I don't know the URL for the Twitter provider, if it exists.
<BluesKaj> alvin, I don't know it either ...not a twitter person
<alvin> I did not know what this "Social Desktop" was. I do like the idea, but documentation is sparse.
<BluesKaj> it's new
<alvin> All I really want is seeing twitter messages arrive on my desktop without that program crashing. The KDE microblog widget and Choqok do not fit that description. (Although I really liked Choqok's functionality)
<BluesKaj> maybe choqok is still available
<BluesKaj> !choqok
<BluesKaj> !info choqok
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE micro-blogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4+repack-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1304 kB, installed size 5678 kB
<BluesKaj> yup, just optional
<alvin> It's still there. Unchanged. It crashed (and recovered) every x seconds when I last tried it. I might retry
<alvin> Oh, what the hell. Let's retry
<BluesKaj> do you use pidgin, there's a twitter plugin for that
<alvin> No, Telepathy
<alvin> Didn't crash so far.
<BluesKaj> ok
<lorange> hi! is it normal that disk segmentation going so long?
<lorange> mb 30 minuts already. i am instaling distro with fleshcard
<lorange> Anyone?
<lorange> ktnks
<MaraManishi> Hi Everyone
<l_r> hello
<l_r> hawhat's the version of kde in kubuntu?
<l_r> 14.04
<darktori> 4.13.3
<lordievader> Good evening.
<amichair> is there a link somewhere to a list of tablet models that can run kubuntu?
<MCHammer> hey
<lordievader> o/
<l_r> i have a  big choice to do: debian7.6 +kde vs kubuntu 14.04
<skinux> How can we change the background color of the bottom panel??
<valorie> valorie2, why are you unable to speak
<valorie2> ha
<valorie> ok, just general ignorance, sorry for the noise
<wheezy123> Hello, No installed Icons other than Oxygen and Hicolor are showing up in GTK Icon Themes Options, anybody can help?
#kubuntu 2014-08-28
<Mell2o2> I wonder if there is a specific version of kubuntu to use as a server?
<Mell2o2> Hi!!
<bipul> hello
<hateball> hello
<bipul> HI
<bipul> Hello, I am looking for a guide or link. To install QEMU inside my KUBUNTU 14.04
<valorie> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<valorie> bipul: ^^^
<bipul> See, I am looking for the link where i can learn, How to install QEMU Inside UBuntu OR Kubuntu 14.04.
<valorie> wow, that link is ancient anyway
<valorie> bipul, just use muon, or `sudo apt install qemu` in the commandline
<valorie> qemu is in the repositories; it is installed just as you would any other application
<valorie> !emulator
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> we should have a more general link instead of that ancient one
<bipul> valorie: Yes I dfid that but nothing pop out when i type in the terminal "qemu"
<bipul> s/dfid/did
<valorie> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.2 (trusty), package size 163 kB, installed size 566 kB
<valorie> packagename is qemu, so the command I gave you earlier should work
<hateball> have to enable universe repos tho
<valorie> ah, yes
<valorie> that isn't automatic any more?
<valorie> I don't recall having to do that
<valorie> bipul: this may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138140/how-do-i-install-qemu
<valorie> seems it is a bit fiddly to run
<valorie> can you tell us what you are trying to do, that you need qemu?
<bipul> valorie: Thank you so much, but i am following the valorie offical qemu git link in order to compile.
<valorie> why on earth are you building it from source?
<bipul> Actully I wanted to install Minix3 to understand how Basic functionalllity of Unix Work. As i am unable to install MIni3 on VirtualBox
<valorie> oh, that sounds like fun
<valorie> but still, why build qemu from source?
<valorie> it is packaged
<bipul> I am sorry it's not soure.
<bipul> Yes. :p
<valorie> that is a lot of work you don't need to do unless you are going to work on qemu
<valorie> seriously, look at the askubuntu link and just follow that
<valorie> unless you are going to hack on qemu
<valorie> in which case, good on ya
<alvin> I have an akonadi problem. Mails stopped arriving last week (IMAP) while I can see them just fine in other clients. I re-added the akonadi IMAP resource for the same server, but now the INBOX and everything under it remain completely empty. Yet there are no errors.
<alvin> How to debug?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Avihay> did anyone not upgrade skype and noticed skype can't connect?
<Riddell> Avihay: not tried but skype did send me a message saying they were going to stop allowing access from older versions of the linux client
<Riddell> I expect it's a microsoft conspiracy
<Avihay> I smell a Microsoft conspiracy as well :-<
<ikonia> hasnt' this changed with skype migrating to the web service ?
<Avihay> ya, upgraded, logs in :-<
<ikonia> you need a certain minimum version after it started using the web service
<Avihay> I need to restore my profile again :-<
<Avihay> I deleted it because usually, when skype says "Can't connect", it means "you'r HDD got full, I tried to access the mySQL db, failed, wrecked it, and I don't know how to let it restore itself" :-<
 * Avihay shakes fist at Mircosol
<Avihay> also, who is the genius who thought that black on black is a good color scheme for entering text? seriously?
<foobar_> do you keep the default color scheme settings, usually?
<kdavid> bonjours une personne pourrait me dire comment fait on pour faire de mon ordi portable un Hotspot pour connecter mon tel
<kdavid> par avance merci
<Graf_Westerholt> !fr | kdavid
<ubottu> kdavid: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kdavid> ok merci
<noobar123> My inital boot after installing 14.04 went fine.  I customized firefox a little, remapped the run command shortcut, and resized my panels a bit.  Also installed whatever updates came in after the fresh install.  I then rebooted and now I only get a cursor and wallpaper after logging in.
<noobar123> logging in as guest works fine
<noobar123> I''m not sure what process is failing to start or what setting I may have messed up, or where to look
<noobar123> and the terms i'm googling keeps pointing me toward the many people with video driver issues and i don't think that's me.
<lordievader> noobar123: If the guest account works the issue probably lies in your kde profile.
<MoonUnit`> previously when my kde account failed it was due to using some setting in bleachbit which deleted something it shouldn't.
<genii> noobar123: From login screen, you can do crtl-alt-F1   and login with your username and pass to the console. From there:  mv .kde old.kde       and then: exit   and alt-F7 to return to login screen. This will move all the KDE settings into old.kde directory and make a fresh one for .kde
<noobar123> hmm i've moved and deleted .kde and it hasn't changed, cursor on logging into user but guest works.  I've carried my home partition from linuxmint to solydk to now kubuntu while always formatting /, is it time to reinstall and format that as well?
<lordievader> noobar123: Make a new user and see if the problem is there too.
<zartoosh> HI how could I read the control file of debian package?
<tsimpson> zartoosh: dpkg-deb -I <package.deb>
<zartoosh> tsimpson, thanks
<noobar123> ah that worked and the new user survives reboots
<zartoosh> hi how could I get the list of all the installed packages on my system? thanks
<mustang_> Hey ya'll.. Does anyone on here know why the entire trusty directory is missing from the server?  http://ppa.launchpad.net/cybolic/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages I am trying to do an update and its bouncing  with a 404 not found.  I manually browsed the web directory path and its gone...
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~cybolic/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages because they don't publish for trusty.
<mustang_> They must have at one point because I had it in my sources prior to updates and I was able to get a clean apt-get without any error at one point
<genii> Hm, 2010
<l_r> hi guys
<l_r> what 's the kernel version in kubuntu 14 04
<l_r> i cannot install debian , so, i have no other alternatives
<l_r> because the kernel is too old and does not support my  new intel wifi card
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.34.40 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lordievader> l_r: ^
<l_r> good
<l_r> debian7.6 is 3.2
<l_r> toooooooooooooooooooooo old
<Unit193> Don't use stable?  Testing has .14
<l_r> testing is not....stable
<l_r> i expect kubuntu to be more stable than testing
<l_r> is it reasonable?
<lordievader> I believe Ubuntu syncs with testing, but I may be wrong.
<l_r> i expect kubuntu to sit in between debian stable and debian testing with regard to stabiity
<Unit193> lordievader: Unstable, actually.
<lordievader> Ah, I stand corrected ;)
<l_r> it derives from unstable?
<l_r> :O
<genii> mustang_: Might try https://launchpad.net/~cybolic/+archive/ubuntu/vineyard-testing instead
<nagerst> in systemsettings, what package do i need to get the keyboard section under input devices?
<nagerst> in my systemsettings i have the module for changing keybindings missing and i do not know what package i am lacking.
<nagerst> input devices section only have one subsection (touchpad)
<zartoosh> HI how could I control which ports dhclient should use? thanks
<lordievader> zartoosh: I don't think you can, this happens before your pc even has an IP.
<nagerst> i lacked the fcitx module.
<nagerst> now it all works perfectly
<l_r> hi guys
<l_r> kubuntu complains about the partition to be used for boot
<l_r> the installer does not like the fact that i did not specify any boot
<l_r> this is UEFI
<sea> Hi all. Is there any visual alarm program for KDE? Say, an alarm that makes the screen flash a few times like a strobe light or something like that
<valorie_> hmmm, how do I get the new kf5 branch of konvi on utopic?
#kubuntu 2014-08-29
<zartoosh> HI I am getting this error during installation of my debian packages;  "libc6-i386 : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-0ubuntu6.1) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.3 is to be installed"
<zartoosh> why please help?
<valorie> zartoosh: you can try `sudo apt-get -f install`
<valorie> which will force it
<zxq9> Ugh. Why does the Japanese local adhere to outdated Windows standards by default? Backslashes have yen mark glyphs in several fonts, jis7 instead of utf-8, etc. :-/
<zxq9> I think Ubuntu is the only distro that behaves like this in ja-JP locale.
<valorie> very strange
<valorie> please file a bug zxq9
<valorie> best way is `ubuntu-bug locale` in the commandline
<zxq9> I'm almost certain the response will be "that's a feature" -- but I'll file it anyway.
<valorie> it doesn't sound like a feature to you, or to me
<blahblahblah99> anyone here
<blahblahblah99> Hi could anyone help me my kubuntu kde x64 issue please
<blahblahblah99> Or can anyone point me in the right direction to fix my issue.  Its about my video card?
<valorie> blahblahblah99: can you give more detail?
<blahblahblah99> Valorie yes I can
<blahblahblah99> So I have laptop with the GeForce 8200M G in it and I installed Kubuntu KDE x64.  So my screen or desktop is huge and I'm trying to get it to normal.  When I type a command in terminal it reads the GeForce 8200M G but in the "Driver Manager" it reads GeForce 9200M G.  I'm guessing that's the issue.  I also have not found anything that helped on line, but I'm also a newbie with linux.
<blahblahblah99> I'm just looking for steps or command to do.  I don't want to install ubuntu, and I really wanted to use OpenSuse but samething although suse felt way too savy for me.  But i'm liking the Kubuntu just stuck, I appreciate it ""Valorie"" for your time.
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> there it is
<blahblahblah99> tha's the link?
<valorie> blahblahblah99: I've found a lot of help in the above link
<blahblahblah99> "Valorie" where in the link, so sorry I also can't read
<valorie> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto <<< blahblahblah99
<blahblahblah99> "Valorie" is this the same if it's a the 14.04
<valorie> if you go through the steps, and determine the correct driver, yes
<blahblahblah99> daumn this way harder than what i thought
<valorie> did you try this bit? "
<valorie> Video Cards
<valorie> Note: Most nVidia-cards will work if you just install the nvidia-glx ("nvidia-glx-legacy" for older cards) package, and run this command: "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<valorie> it isn't hard, there are just lots of steps
<valorie> and you have to be sure you don't skip any
<valorie> I would try the above bit first, if you haven't already tried that
<blahblahblah99> I can I give you my email incase I gotta ask you some more questions? I gotta get ready for work
<valorie> I'm no expert, blahblahblah99
<valorie> your best bet is this channel
<valorie> also I'll be out of town quite a bit soon
<valorie> there are also forums if you can't use irc
<valorie> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<blahblahblah99> ok I appreciate it a lot thanks again.  I'll be back when I fail
<valorie> IF you fail!
<valorie> you may very well succeed
<valorie> :-)
<blahblahblah99> I sure hope so, thanks again you helped out tons, at least got me in the right direction.  How does someone become awesome with linux?
<valorie> hang out in irc!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> and read stuff, try things out, don't give up
<valorie> also I write a blog so when I learn something new, I can consult it later to refresh the knowledge
<valorie> 'linuxgrandma' blog
<blahblahblah99> lol sweet I will check that out
<blahblahblah99> Thank you very much again Valerie have a great day
<valorie> you too
<Naphatul> how do i keep firefox consistent with my default applications? this time it's opening images in internet explrorer, last time it was opening pdfs in gimp, is there a way to automatically sync them? i had to edit the mime list manually last time
<bipul> Hello My headphone is not working with youtube videos. I have checked the volume and all inside my Kubuntu, all seems ok. Don't knwo what to do?
<valorie> bipul: that's controlled by pulseaudio
<valorie> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<skramer_> Hi. I seem to have a problem with the Meta+Tab key combination, it doesn´t switch activities anymore. Using KDE 4.14.0 on Trusty.
<skramer_> I did check in systemsettings already, Meta+Tab is set...
<skramer_> Anybody has an idea how to get it working?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<krissi> how can i get power manager configuration modle to load so can make my screen stay alive on kde neon 5 ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubuntuplasma5> hi
<kubuntuplasma5> can anyone help me with advanced utopic beta installation?
<kubuntuplasma5> I want to setup crypto+lvm+btrfs and got key error when creating crypto partition
<kubuntuplasma5> and even when I install using guided sddm displays blank screen and complains about object being created in different QThread
<BluesKaj> kubuntuplasma5, this is a question for #ubuntu+1, but if you installed the new kernel for beta and using nvidia graphics sddm fails if you use plasma5..plasma 5 isn't ready for regular use, it's very broken
<kubuntuplasma5> BluesKaj: I'm using Intel gfx and I tried clean install from beta image; as for the crypto part I think it was broken even in trusty
<kubuntuplasma5> BluesKaj: but thanks for info, I'll try asking in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> kubuntuplasma5, i have no experience with crypto ..no need for it since my pcs are home user machines
<alesan> hello
<alesan> is it safe to install pulseaudio?
<alesan> on kubuntu?
<tsimpson> alesan: it'll be installed already
<alesan> tsimpson, well but pgrep pulse gives me nothing
<alesan> is there anything special I should do?
<tsimpson> no, it should just work from a default isntall
<alesan> I started it on the command line and now... I see it
<alesan> and also skype 4.3 works
<alesan> skype 4.3 needs pulseaudio
<hid> hello
<rberg> anyone have experience with the sipe protocol? I may need to try and connect mto MS lyrc in the future :(
<ed653> hi, quick question, I installed krfb on my desktop, set it to allow uninvited connections, set password, port etc, how do I connect to this machine from my (also) kubuntu laptop
<BluesKaj> ed653, krdc or a vnc client I believe
<jerware> sudo: unable to resolve host jerware
<jerware> hi
<jerware> so how do I make sudo work?
<BluesKaj> jerware, more detail please
<ScottyK> Hi! I'm running Kubuntu 13.04 with Libreoffice 4.2.4.2. How can I upgrade it to 4.3.1?
<valorie> ScottyK: 13.04?
<valorie> I believe that is EOL
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> yes, that is no longer supported
<ScottyK> valorie - correction, 14.04! UGH can't even type right, LOL
<valorie> ok, that certainly is supported!
<valorie> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<valorie> oh pfff
<valorie> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<ScottyK> So it's best to wait for 14.10 for the latest libreoffice?
<valorie> so that's the package; if you want newer you'll have to get it from elsewhere
<valorie> I dunno what they have released; I imagine we package the newest available as long as it is stable
<ScottyK> I'm not having any problems with 4.2.4.2, just thought it would be fun to grab the latest. But I can wait for 14.10
<valorie> no guarantees, ScottyK - kubuntu packages KDE stuff
<valorie> libreoffice is done by the ubuntu packagers -- MOTU probably
<valorie> I assume it has a launchpad pad you can check out for progress
<valorie> or ask in #libreoffice perhaps
<ScottyK> sounds good. thanks!
<Unit193> Utopic has the RC, ppa backports from there.  I'm pretty sure LO is in main, thus not MOTU.
<Unit193> Erm, duh it's right there, in universe. :P
<mhlds> where can i find info of my hdd in kubuntu and disks ?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice says main, actually.
<mhlds> and so i can format my usb
<valorie> thanks, Unit193
<repos> hello
<repos> i am new arround here
<valorie> hi repos
<valorie> what can we help you with?
<repos> i installed ubuntu today and changed the desktop to the kde and i wondered that should i remove the unity?
<valorie> repos: if you want to
<valorie> no necessity to do so, however
<valorie> use the applications you enjoy on either desktop
<repos> thanks for the reply
<valorie> personally I just install kubuntu directly, but I know what I like
<repos> i guess i will make clean install with kubuntu
<mhlds> where do i find, disks in kubuntu ?
<valorie> disks?
<valorie> not sure what you mean, mhlds?
<Unit193> valorie: It's what gnome-disks is called, for drive info and such.
<mhlds> i want to format my usb
<mhlds> i had lxde before. and all i needed to do was clicking on disks
<mhlds> then id get info of my hdd and usb and such
<mhlds> but i cant find it in kubuntu
<mhlds> diskutilities
<repos> did you tried dolphin?
<mhlds> yes
<mhlds> i want something like this http://ttcshelbyville.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/ubuntu-disk-properties.jpg
<valorie> KDE Partition Manager is perhaps what you need
<repos> Gparted can help you i guess
<mhlds> i find a solution
<mhlds> sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<mhlds> it worked ;)
<mhlds> but i cant se any eta when transferring files to usb
<mhlds> fixed that to :P
<mhlds> i haver never tried kde before now
<mhlds> allways used lxde and windows
<valorie> lots of choices, mhlds
<repos> same club mhlds
<mhlds> :)
<valorie> this isn't religion, it's tools to make your life easier
<mhlds> kds is much mor fancy than lxde
<mhlds> i like how it looks :)
<valorie> me too!
<repos> i came from the ubuntu unity and kde is the best :D
<valorie> repos: I so agree, and again, it's not religious but a matter of taste (and also I love the KDE community)
<mowdy> hey
<mowdy> What is the best c/c++ editor for linux
<valorie> mowdy: lots of choices; most choose kdevelop or Qt Creator
<valorie> if not vim, kate, or other editors
<mowdy> does any of them shows syntax colors ?
 * valorie is not a coder; no clue
<mowdy> ;)
<valorie> they are easy to google
<mowdy> ill try out kdev
<Unit193> vim and kate do, at least.
<valorie> obv. qt creator is useful if you are using qt
<valorie> kdevelop has a lot of fans
<mowdy> kdev seems to do the job :D
<mowdy> Thank you 1
<mowdy> !
<valorie> yay, one more kdev lover!
<alex_rock> hello @ all
<valorie> hi alex_rock, how can we help?
<alex_rock> i got a problem with displaying the remaining battery time on my dell 7537 inspiron. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=Linux" fixes the problem. but now i had no wifi after suspend to ram
<alex_rock> (standby)
<alex_rock> only a reboot fixes the problem...
<alex_rock> to avoid this i removed the grub parameter
<alex_rock> valorie: thank you for asking :-)
<valorie> !acpi
<valorie> hmmm, ubottu has no help
<valorie> do you have battery monitor widget?
<valorie> oops
<rocket_nozzle> valorie: yes. i modified ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc . there is now a empty space where the battery widget have to be, or was before..... after removing grub entry.
<valorie> perhaps re-add it?
<rocket_nozzle> valorie: i have reconnet via wifi and have now another name  (was alex_rocket before)
<valorie> you do that in the plasma toolbar directly
<rocket_nozzle> yes
<rocket_nozzle> can i send u a snapshot?
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> I'm not the expert here, so you are talking to the channel of experts
<valorie> unfortunately, it's friday night in europe, so many are away or asleep
<rocket_nozzle> hehe
<rocket_nozzle> http://i.imgur.com/MXbWNNs.png   the battery icon is displayed, when the mouse pointer is over the empty field
<valorie> even after re-adding via the plasma "cashew"?
<rocket_nozzle> valorie: but why was no battery symbol at beginning. Dont worry about the Debian button. Its kubuntu. changed the button, because i like debian
<valorie> ok
<rocket_nozzle> cashew? what?
<valorie> well, it's possible to just trash your old plasma panel and instead add a new one
<valorie> and see if that fixes it
<rocket_nozzle> ah ok. I backup my settings before. Which file is for the panel? PS where are u from? europe?
<valorie> Washington state in the US
<valorie> you click the cashew at the end of the panel
<rocket_nozzle> ok
<valorie> I see in your image that you have the battery icon on your desktop, rather than down in the panel
<valorie> I think that's part of the problem
<valorie> you added it to the desktop
<valorie> the cashew is on the very end of the panel
<valorie> rather small and faint
<rocket_nozzle> it is only shown when i go to the panels free space, where it have to be
<valorie> I see it on your desktop
<valorie> and I suppose you can't drag it down to where it belongs
<rocket_nozzle> it is only diplayed at mouse over
<vendre_> hello currently have 3/4 versions of the same ubuntu 14.10 as well as a couple of other distros that I dont use all on one netbook. How do I delete all except the one?
<valorie> vendre_: are you speaking of ISOs?
<valorie> actual installed versions?
<vendre_> yes
<vendre_> yes
<valorie> isos are easy, since they are just a file
<valorie> right-click and delete
<valorie> installed versions are a bit trickier
<valorie> unless you just do a fresh install "use whole disk"
<valorie> which is quite fast and easy
<valorie> you realize that 14.10 is only in beta?
<valorie> sorry, I need to leave
<valorie> good luck to you, vendre_ and you rocket_nozzle
<vendre_> that did not work
<rocket_nozzle> valorie:  http://imgur.com/FpTzzcU so no battery icon. I said before the grub parameter fixes the problem with battery completly. But after thet my wifi does not work after suspend...... so i have to choose diplayed battery correct, or wifi after suspend
<valorie> I hope you find someone more expert than me!
<rocket_nozzle> ok
<rocket_nozzle> have fun
<rocket_nozzle> thank you
<rocket_nozzle> :-D
<valorie> that image shows that your battery widget is NOT installed
<valorie> it will have a green checkmark if used on the panel
<valorie> bye!
<rocket_nozzle> yes! the problem with the dell is known
<rocket_nozzle> its nothing with kde
<rocket_nozzle> dell 7537
<vendre_> It is showing Cntl-x  or F10 to boot, Cntl-c or F2 for a command line or ESC to discard and return t the GRUB menu
#kubuntu 2014-08-30
<ardoubleyou> join #drupal
<bjrohan> Need help with a lamptop running 14.04. While running, began getting error messages regarding .kde/share/config files not being writeable. I rebooted, upon reboot, same messages appeared (lots), then it said the users home directory was not writable, where do I begin to solve this?
<serioux1> Good morning everyone!
<mowdy> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mowdy> why cant i get my network printer to respond on print :S
<repos> hello
<repos> can someone help me?
<alex_rock> anybody knows how to delete files in dolphin directly without moving them to trash? because i use a nfs share and it takes time by big files like 4GB
<tsimpson> alex_rock: shift+delete
<alex_rock> tsimpson: oh thanks!
<jevsan> Hi everybody, do you know how to setup the system country not using the GUI?
<jevsan> the select box for me says "System Country ()" and "No country"
<jevsan> no more options available
<celsion> hi, I'm trying to run the kubuntu live system from usb, but all I get is a garbled screen. I tried to boot with nomodeset nofb, but that doesn't change anything. I have a nvidia gtx 750 which apart from the proprietary drivers should also run with nouveau. Does someone have a suggestion what I could try next?
<BluesKaj> celsion, did you md5sum the image before installing on the usb and which app did you use, Startup disk creator or Unetbootin
<celsion> i did it with 'dd' and also checked it for errors with the menu entry when i booted from the usb
<BluesKaj> never tried using dd for an installation iso image
<dmnmsc_> Hello
<dmnmsc_> Were someone able to use 5.1 through s/pdif?
<dmnmsc_> kmix is just showing front-left and front-right
<BluesKaj> dmnmsc_, yes make sure alsamixer spdif is unmuted and using pcm out in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> same goes for systremsettings>multimedia>audio&video>audio hardware setup tab , dmnmsc_
<dmnmsc_> Hello BluesKaj. Thanks for the tip. spdif is unmuted in alsamixer. But... kmix is just able to show me front-left and front-right. Is this normal?
<BluesKaj> dmnmsc_, yes, check your device that's receiving the spdif signal for the surround type like dolby diital or dts depending on what the source signal is outputting
<BluesKaj> dolby digital rather
<BluesKaj> dmnmsc_, and for your info , dragonplayer doesn't pass surround sound with spdif,only a stereo pcm
<dmnmsc_> BluesKaj: hmmm ok. So better switch to vlc or smplayer, I guess
<BluesKaj> you either have to use vlc as a player or install vlc backend for phonon instead of gstreamer
<dmnmsc_> BluesKaj: But, if kmix is just showing to channels... how can I check the speakers? front-right, front-left, center, effects and subwoofer?
<dmnmsc_> two*
<BluesKaj> dmnmsc_,  yes, I use vlc , don't know much about smplayer ...is this a desktop type surround system?
<dmnmsc_> BluesKaj: I think you are talking about phonon and I'm talking about programs. Could be?
<BluesKaj> i'm assuming the programs/media you are listening to are encoded with either Dolby Digital surround or DTS
<BluesKaj> or watching rather
<dmnmsc_> BluesKaj: not really. I was just playing with kmix and pulseaudio because the two speakers only
<dmnmsc_> I use kaffeine (dvb-t) and I can't see any audio option
<BluesKaj> kmix doesn't list anything other than 2 speakers, L&R
<BluesKaj> no matter what the audio codec contains
<dmnmsc_> Not in s/pdif but yes in Analog 4.0 or 5.1 in example
<BluesKaj> you need a device that shows what the encoded signal contains to know what audio surround type is
<dmnmsc_> You mean the device where speakers are connected. right?
<BluesKaj> dmnmsc_, for example muy audio receiver shows Dolby Digital or DTS on the front display depending on what kind of audio is being decoded and how many channels are active
<BluesKaj> muy=my
<dmnmsc_> OK. I'll check it later since the device is in other room. Just to clarify: I need to switch to vlc phonon or I can use gstreamer?
<BluesKaj> gstreamer works with vlc as long as you set vlc audio up to spdif  in tools>preferences>audio>output module is alsa and the spdif option is checked
<BluesKaj> digital audio on linux is no worse than setting it up in windows ..I've used both over the years
<dmnmsc_> BluesKaj: hmmm nice. Not pulse?
<BluesKaj> the audio hardware setup tab in system settings is actaully pulse
<BluesKaj> you can check pavucontrol if wish
<BluesKaj> if you wish
<dmnmsc_> But is not listed as pulseaudio but a lot of audio entries.
<dmnmsc_> that is/was confusing me as well
<BluesKaj> my setting works wit alsa in vlc audio setup
<dmnmsc_> OK. I'll try it. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> forget pulse...it's already set as described above
<dmnmsc_> OK. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> bbl
<skinux> How many distribution specific Python scripts require Python to be version 2.7 and not 3.0?
<BluesKaj> skinux, ask in #python
<skinux> I'm asking specifically about scripts used by (K)Ubuntu, not all *nix systems.
 * skinux wonders if it'd be easy to write a shell script that would search for such python scripts
<ferociousmadman> hi
<ferociousmadman> I'm having problems connecting to my wireless after recently installing
<ferociousmadman> kubuntu 14.40
<ferociousmadman> 14.04*
<shattingduck> when I change a certain directory with that belongs to root to the following permissions drw-rw-rw- I still cannot enter the directory using cd. I don't get it, when I have normal reading rights as a normal user in that directory howcome I cannot enter it using cd?
<shattingduck> when I change the permissions to drwxrwxrwx I can enter
<shattingduck> the diretory
<shattingduck> why?
<dmnmsc> BluesKaj: you were right. All is working as expected now. Thanks for your help.I just miss an option to test speakers one by one. Sound to front-left, sound to rear-left, etc. but I can live with that.
<BluesKaj> dmnmsc, glad to hear you have it working :)
<KiritoKun> Hello.
<BluesKaj> there are test signals in different
<BluesKaj> formats  dmnmsc
<MrGoose_> hello, where am I?
<MrGoose_> anyone awake?
<MrGoose_> quiet isn't it?
<lordievader> MrGoose_: I'm still awake...
<MrGoose_> Oh hello.
<MrGoose_> My name is Goose
<lordievader> !pm | MrGoose_
<ubottu> MrGoose_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<MrGoose_> what you mean here? pardon  my ignorance but I nevr used quassel before
<lordievader> MrGoose_: People don't like it if your just start PM'ing them.
<lordievader> MrGoose_: Anyhow, do you have a support question?
<MrGoose_> That was actually an accident. Apologies
<lordievader> No worries.
<MrGoose_> No, well yes. I do have questions about Kubuntu. But not now. I mean I just started quassel and wanted to see what it actually did.
<MrGoose_> I hope I havent upset anyone?
<lordievader> MrGoose_: #kubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic chatter. This is the support channel ;)
<lordievader> MrGoose_: It quiet at these times, so don't worry.
<MrGoose_> OK I understand. This is the default channel on quassel. I will go away now and come back when I have something sensible to say.
<lordievader> MrGoose_: Or you can hangout in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<MrGoose_> I Understand. Thanks for your help. Good night
<Marcin_> Hi, I have a Palit 750ti graphics card from Nvidia and cant boot into Kubuntu, Manjaro or any other distribution I like. Looks like there is a problem with the driver
<chomwitt> hi .after a crash my activity bar lost two activities! should i report this as a bug?
<dario_> l?
#kubuntu 2014-08-31
<kubutech> hi
<kubutech> im new to kubuntu
<kubutech> lost my plasma window panel on desktop can i ge tthat back?
<kubutech> can't seem to find it-how to get it back on the desktop like it was when i finished the installation?
<ArkaneCow> hmmm so if i install kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5 beta, can i upgrade later to the main releases? or is kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5 beta strictly for previewing purposes?
<ArkaneCow> umm anyone? :S
<branyon> join #1
<branyon> #join 1
<kubuntu_> ciao
<il_cartaio> ciao a tutti
<SporkWitch> after a fresh install of 14.04, i'm intermittently receiving a notice that an application (which it doesn't name) is repeatedly trying to access the wallet and that it might be malicious in nature.  the first of these was within a few minutes of the first boot.  what is a likely culprit for this, also, where can i find logs indicating access attempts? (also worth noting that i've yet to receive a
<SporkWitch> single request for me to enter the master password; maybe something related to entering account info in kontact before i was prompted to set up the wallet?)
<Mmike> Hello!
<Mmike> Is there a way to configure muon in such way so that it actually shows packages being downloaded, and installed?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ljunggren> Hi, someone knows of a ppa with breeze themes?
<BluesKaj> plasma5, ljunggren
<ljunggren> BluesKaj: is that a ppa?
<ljunggren> or you meant like *plasma5
<SaEeDIRHA> hey guys , how can i have an individual  panel for my each Virtual Desktop ?
<BluesKaj> ljunggren, most likely , i tried plasma 5 daily build on 14.10, but it's not ready for general usage
<SaEeDIRHA> atm all the virtual desktops show the same panel and when i have an application open its visible in all panels of my virtual desktops
<ljunggren> BluesKaj: i know, thats why im trying to theme kde4
<SaEeDIRHA> well , no worries , found out how
<BluesKaj> well afaik it's meant for 14.10 , dunno if it will run on 14.04
<ljunggren> BluesKaj: it's just themes
<ljunggren> BluesKaj: like this http://www.iwillfolo.com/2014/07/give-kde-plasma-5-looks-based-breeze-free-customization/
<BluesKaj> probly freeze
<ljunggren> freeze?
<BluesKaj> ljunggren, ask in #kde
<ljunggren> BluesKaj: they told me to ask in #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> heh
<ljunggren> since ppa is ubuntu specific lol
<ljunggren> *buntu
<ljunggren> but anyway, there dosent seem to exist a ppa of it so whatever, i just install it oldschool
<BluesKaj> it might be found in kde-look
<ljunggren> thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> ljunggren, kde-look
<BluesKaj> http://kde-look.org/
<ljunggren> i know thanks, i was just wondering if anyone knew of a ppa that gathers them
<BluesKaj> check launchpad
<BluesKaj> ljunggren, or here, http://kde-look.org/content/search.php?PHPSESSID=04f7c602fccbf029c321ba035afa413e
<ShalokShalom_> hi there :)
<ShalokShalom_> how is the kubuntu logo called, on boot and shutdown ?
<ikonia> plymouth
<ShalokShalom_> thanks
<allon> Hi
<allon> I have two kubuntus on my pc a 10.04 and a 12.04
<allon> I would like to replace the 10.04 by a 14.04
<allon> I am in the installation program
<allon> I can see my two ubuntu in the graphic bar
<allon> I can see that my ubuntu 10.04 is on sda1 and my 12.04 on sda6
<BluesKaj> allon, why not upgrade the 12.04 to 14.04 , much easier over the internet rather than having to do a clean install
<allon> but from this point I can not click in the click box close to sda1
<BluesKaj> then upgrade the 10.04 to 13.04 if you must
<BluesKaj> err 10.04 to 12.04
<allon> because all my zork is on the 12.04 and I don t want to loose it
<BluesKaj> zork
<BluesKaj> ?
<allon> work
<allon> french keyboard
<allon> internet upgrade is safe?
<allon> I did it a couple of years ago and it killed everything
<allon> I thouht a clean install would be easier
<BluesKaj> allon, do you have / and /home partitions?
<allon> From Kubuntu installer I can only see /dev/sda /dev/sda1 etc
<BluesKaj> allon, use manual partitioning
<allon> I am in the manual partitionning par
<allon> I am in the manual partitionning part
<allon> I have copyed all my data to an external drive
<allon> so I am ready to delete everything from the 10.04
<BluesKaj> ok what's on sda?
<allon> nothing on sda 10.04 on sda1 12.04 on sda6 swap on sda5
<BluesKaj> so you have no /home partitions ...recommend you create separate / and /home
<allon> ok
<allon> but I also have no place anymore on my disk
<allon> should I delete sda1?
<BluesKaj> if you don't need 10.04 then yes
<allon> I don t need it
<allon> ok I delete it fro; the partition screen
<allon> Ok now I have 186Megs free
<allon> Create a nez partitionM
<allon> ?
<BluesKaj> now create a new / partition there , make it about 15G
<allon> Create a new partition?
<allon> Use as ?
<allon> ext4?
<BluesKaj> ext4 yes
<allon> mount point / or /home ?
<BluesKaj> allon / first then resize to 15G , use /home with the remainder
<BluesKaj>  / will probly be sda1 , then /home will be sda2
<mcstr_> anyone knows where can i find the website template for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<mcstr_> or any other good template where you can see on the first look that its linux/software//distro related
<allon> so now I have /dev/sda1 ext4 /home 14998MB
<BluesKaj> mcstr_, http://www.kubuntu.org/ dunno if the template is available tho
<BluesKaj> allon the / shoud be 14998MB, /home should be much larger
<allon> ok I see I change it
<allon> so I assign the rest of the free space to my /home?
<allon> its about 170 megs
<BluesKaj> 170 mb is too small for anything 170G perhaps ?
<mcstr_> BluesKaj i can't see any link to a template there but afair there was once somewhere the ubuntu/kubuntu templates for download
<allon> 170G sorry
<allon> Will Kubuntu be written to /
<BluesKaj> ok allon then that's fine , did you create the /home mountpoint ?
<BluesKaj> yes kubuntu will be written to /
<allon> Yes I just did
<allon> it is sda7 now
<BluesKaj> then you're ready to install
<allon> ok I have my button Install now
<allon> but where do I tell him to install to sda1?
<BluesKaj> allon, ok
<BluesKaj> you already did
<BluesKaj> by  creating the / and /home mountpoints
<allon> oh great
<BluesKaj> kubuntu will now install to /
<allon> started !!!!!!
<allon> great help
<allon> I cqn continue to develop a bit of gcompris
<allon> I could not since a few weeks use muon, it would not find packages
<allon> I tryed to change repositories to old_archive or something like this, worked for some packages but not for phpmyadmin for exemple
<allon> so I decided to jump to a new version
<BluesKaj> allon, from now on if you wish to upgrade to the next OS release you just install it to / and /home will still have your config files and settings for the default apps
<BluesKaj> and it's much faster if you need to reinstall for some reason
<allon> this is great yes
<allon> and by magic my keyboard went to french layout !!!
<allon> much easier
<allon> do you know if grub will update itself?
<BluesKaj> yes it wiil, right at the finish of the install
<allon> I am back but no 14.04 in my grub!
<allon> only the old 10.04 and 12.04 is working perfectly
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> allon, odd , did you update grub?
<allon> no but I think I made a mistake
<allon> before I started to put the / and the /home
<allon> I set boot to /sda6 because there was no sda1 anymore
<BluesKaj> look at your partitioner , you should see a / and a /home partition if you installed 14.04 correctly
<BluesKaj> you edited a boot flag?
<allon> just midified the choice in the drop box in kubuntu manual installer
<BluesKaj> did you set the mountpoints in sda  by using the change button in the partitioner ?
<allon> yes
<allon> and I set it to sda6 which is the 12.04
<allon> that was maybe my mistake
<allon> I am in gparted and I can see the partition which correspond to / and /home
<allon> no problem there
<BluesKaj> are they on sda1 and probly 7 now
<allon> yes you are right
<BluesKaj> ok run sudo update-grub in the terminal ..see what comes up
<allon> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (14.04) trouvé sur /dev/sda1
<allon> fait
<allon> :)
<allon> I guess I just have to reboot now?
<BluesKaj> bon!
<allon> parfait
<allon> I reboot
<BluesKaj> hehe, no need to reboot
<allon> Under 14.04 :) :) :)
<allon> and managed to install pidgin
<BluesKaj> :)
<allon> Really thanks a lots, you spared me hours of forums reading
<shattingduck> hello!
<BluesKaj> glad to help allon
<allon> Now a bit of data reinstallation
<shattingduck> I h ave following problem: when I have 2 external harddisks connected to a pc running kubuntu 14.4 and try to copy 680 GB using the dolphin (copy and paste from one window to the other) after some minutes the source drive is unmounted and the files cannot be copied anymore. when I then abort the copying operation I can remount the drive..  same things happens when I use cp -r
<shattingduck> so i am trying to copy from one external hdd to the other
<shattingduck> what could be the problem
<shattingduck> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> shattingduck, and your permissions are properly set to full control for your user on both drives in share?
<shattingduck> yes
<shattingduck> the copying starts without problems... but doesn't last for long
<BluesKaj> also make sure you have samba installed even if you use the network folder option
<shattingduck> they are both connected through usb.. why would I need samba?
<BluesKaj> exactly the question I asked, but after installing samba i had no more issues
<BluesKaj> even tho i don't use the samba gui
<shattingduck> you had the same problem?
<BluesKaj> yup
<shattingduck> hmmm....
<shattingduck> these linux distros still have their quirks... what I like about kubuntu though is that it doesn't come to a stall during big file copying operations.. I have linux mint installed and the entire system is slowed because of it... it has to do with the prirority dolphin gets in linux mint. but how do I change it?
<BluesKaj> think it's an smb config problem that samba seems to fix , that's all I can come up with
<shattingduck> well there are soms samba-VFS modules being loaded.. maybe that does something
<BluesKaj> did you check /var/log/syslog for time out errors ?
<shattingduck> no
<shattingduck> you mean on the linux mint ?
<BluesKaj> not that a time out error will you much
<BluesKaj> tell
<BluesKaj> on whatever OS you use to transfer the files
<shattingduck> well .... I will look into it
<shattingduck> I still have this problem where the system tray does not show if the disk is mounted or not.. it always shows it the same, whether it's mounted or not
<Ab3L> hi. are you having muon crashes while installing/uninstalling applications?
<shattingduck> no
<shattingduck> try synaptics instead...
<Ab3L> there's a segmentation fault
<Ab3L> it seems to be a known bug, but it affects me only from today.
<shattingduck> restarting?
<Ab3L> do you mean resatart the system?
<shattingduck> yes
<Ab3L> i'll try. thx
<tmlp> hi,is there a way to fix the problem with ethernet port with atheros ar8161
<tmlp> join #ubuntu
<tmlp> join #ubuntufuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<akis> <akis> hi all. i am trying to start kwallet but i am getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197906/ . Any idea to make this application to be strated and loaded on xubuntu 12.04? I googled this issue already but i didnt find any appropriate answer.
<SporkWitch> so when i boot the kubuntu 14.04 livecd i get the shiny Kubuntu name/logo splash while it loads up.  once i install, though, i get this bland text terminal while it's starting.  any idea why that might be?  there doesn't appear to be any errors occurring...
<soee> SporkWitch: are you using propriety drivers ?
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, no lightdm login page ?
<SporkWitch> soee: yup, the recommended nvidia 331's; so that's the cause?
<soee> SporkWitch: yes
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: no, the Kubuntu[logo] splash before lightdm comes up
<SporkWitch> gotcha; any way to bring it back while still using them? or is it just gonna be that little thing that annoys me? lol
<soee> BluesKaj: plymounth
<BluesKaj> yeah plymouth. ok what about a VT/TTY , can you get a shell. SporkWitch ?
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: oh the system is fully functional, it's purely an aesthetic thing
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: just while starting up it shows me text and debug info, as opposed to the shiny Kubuntu logo; it's hardly important, i just liked the shiny splash while booting lol
<SporkWitch> will look into plymouth after this install finishes (i borked kontact and the related apps hard while trying to copy this laptop's settings to the desktop, and it's still fresh enough it's easier to just nuke it than to try to figure it out lol)
<BluesKaj> ok SporkWitch , I was seeing some artifacts too a while back on 14.04, but I'm running 14.10 which also shows some strange notifications and still loads fine
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: yeah, soee is saying it's basically normal behaviour when using closed-source drivers, which would explain why i see it on the desktop but not the laptop
<SporkWitch> had the same situation in 12.04 as well (I only use LTS releases on these two machines, since i use them for uni and don't want to have to waste time fixing things when i have assignments due)
<BluesKaj> right, I'm a home user so I fool with prereleases a lot
<soee> if i remember it right, it is nvidias fault and some bug in their drivers
<SporkWitch> makes sense; least the system behaves fine, just a single graphical nuisance that i only see once every couple months when i actually reboot the thing lol
<deafpool> hey all
<deafpool> i have a question about something that showed up in my terminal after an apt-get install, i'm not sure if anyone can help me get to the bottom of it
<SporkWitch> don't ask to ask, mate
<deafpool> roger
<deafpool> so i installed kdevelop via apt get
<deafpool> but when i was going through my history later, this showed up one line before sudo apt-get install kdevelop:
<deafpool> kdevelop! -s {d07736be-55c1-4791-8ab5-a3b6f0280603}
<deafpool> i didn't input that into my terminal, so why did it appear in my history before
<deafpool> 'sudo apt get install kdevelop'
<SporkWitch> seems like it would just be a package id; a lot of times when you go to install something you're just listing the name of a virtual package, that links to the latest version or a collection of others
<SporkWitch> also, \n is not punctuation
<soee> its more like session hash
<deafpool> I see, thanks! It just seemed strange to see it in my terminal commands since I didn't put it in myself. Kind of a linux noob.
<deafpool> So would it be normal to see something like that in my history again after an apt-get install?
<BluesKaj> deafpool, one is bound to see all manner of strange notifications in the terminal when installing packages, don't become too concerned if you don't understand them
<deafpool> BluesKaj, yeah, I know - but it still seems strange to see it in the bash history
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!
<josePHPagoda> What's the recommended way to add a custom entry to my PATH for a specific user?
<josePHPagoda> i see that I can use /etc/environment
<josePHPagoda> but the folder I want in my path is dependant on the user that is logged in
<krise> hi, how can i enable java in firefox , i can see that i have java installed but can not find the place where i can enable it
<krise> anybody?
<krise> somebody?
<krise> Nobody ??
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> I've a copy problem with KDE
<tobiasBora> Sometimes the process of copy is REALLY slow, I need 8 days to copy 70Go...
<tobiasBora> While in console I don't have any problem.
<tobiasBora> The speed is written "0 o/s" in the information window
<tobiasBora> Do you know how I could solve that ?
<rohlik> to máš blbý...
<allon> Hi
<allon> I upgraded this afternoon from kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04
<allon> I can see that lots has been done, I am very impressed
<allon> I just have one small details which bother me
<allon> I can not find phpmyadmin in muon like before
<soee> it should be there i think
<soee> im on 14.10beta and i have it here
<lordievader> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.0.10-1 (trusty), package size 4124 kB, installed size 22468 kB
<allon> I am going to "Découvreur Muon" soory in french
<lordievader> allon: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<soee> do you have Universe checked in sources ?
<allon> I think so
<allon> I look again
<allon> yes it is checked
<allon> what I do is that I type phpmyadmin in the search area top rigth
<allon> but nothing is proposed
<lordievader> allon: Are you using the Muon Discoverer thingie?
<soee> type in concole: apt-cache policy phpmyadmin
<lordievader> Since that one does not show individual packages.
<lordievader> The Muon Packagemanger does though, if it still exists.
<soee> oh i thought we are tlaking about Muon
<BluesKaj> allon, install muon itself , that muon discover app is klunky
<lordievader> soee: Muon has a few different counter-parts ;)
<soee> yup
<BluesKaj> muon is still available, using it as a reference here on 14.10
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The package manager?
<BluesKaj> yes plain old muon
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install muon , allon
<allon> sorry was gone (baby emergency ;) )
<allon> ok this is what I wanted to ask, in 12.04 there was two muon, one like the one I have there and one much more powerful
<allon> so this is the same there
<lordievader> allon: The powerfull one is probably the package manager BluesKaj is talking about.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no doubt :)
<allon> my muon is back :)
<allon> thanks for the help I would not have searched for it
<allon> it should really be there by default
<BluesKaj> it's optional i believe, like a lot of my favourite old kubuntu apps, but I give thanks that most are still available
<BluesKaj> like konversation for example
<allon> My Konversation did not works so well on 12.04
<allon> I had to move to pidgin
<allon> maybe it is better now
<lordievader> Bitlbee :D
<BluesKaj> allon, running konverstion 4.14.0 and it's just fine
<allon> I will try it then, my problem was about the notifications, they did not always worked
<allon> which was annoying
<BluesKaj> allon, think I ould use quassel before pidgin , but it depands on the chat protocols you want to use
<BluesKaj> would
<allon> I only want to use irc
<allon> I am out of msn skype etc
<allon> and I feel free :)
<BluesKaj> konversation is still maintained and new versions are available periodically
<soee_> i couldnt get used to quaselle, so iv been using x-chat for a while but than moved to konversation and im happy with it since then :)
<SporkWitch> what could cause a program to run fine from a terminal, but not even start when run from the kicker menu? (specifically Steam in this case; "steam" at a terminal works, launching from the kicker gives me launch feedback but never opens steam)
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, permissions maybe, using kdesudo to launch ?
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: shouldn't need it, never has before (even on this same machine, freshly installed from the same disk, before i nuked it and did another fresh install today)
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, understood
 * BluesKaj <--- not a gamer
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: that's just what's so weird about it.  literally "steam" from the terminal works 100% fine.  a kicker entry of "steam" or "/usr/games/steam" starts it downloading the initial updates, then it disappears as if it exited cleanly when it hits about 25MB/~250
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: after letting it run and update from the terminal, we switch from still running fine in terminal, to NOTHING occurring when launched from the kicker
<SporkWitch> i can't figure out what it sees as being any different
<SporkWitch> and i've never run into the issue before, with anything
<SporkWitch> (normally if it doesn't launch from the kicker, it at least gives me error output while STILL not running from the terminal)
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, maybe check the logs , hate to state the obvious but...
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: i can't find any :'(
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: and there's never anything wrong with stating the obvious; the obvious is always the first to be overlooked
<SporkWitch> plenty of superusers that miss a cable and think they already plugged it in :)
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog ?
<BluesKaj> yeah been there
<SporkWitch> no mention of steam in it :(
<BluesKaj> ok
<SporkWitch> ah well, flatmate needs a ride, will come at it with fresh eyes in a bit
<SporkWitch> thanks for the advice
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, look in  ~/.local/share/Steam ~/
#kubuntu 2015-08-24
<FishFiend> can I use a "Linux raid autodetect" as a filesystem for /boot with mdadm raid 1?
<broken> questio, I installed something via a deb on 15.04, but its not in the app list on the menu
<broken> how can I find the app?
<broken> do the apps in the launcher have to be out in by hand if you install via a deb?
<t3chguy> Hello, when connecting to a WiFi network my laptop doesn't have the default gateway added even though it gets the correct IP from DHCP; any ideas what I could do/check?
<FishFiend> do I have to create a seperate md(0/1/2/3/4/5) for each partition, or can I do a "full drive" raid 1 using mdadm without an LVM?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FishFiend> morning
<FishFiend> lordievader, can I create one md for an entire drive that contains multiple partitions, or do I need to make one for each partition? (no lvm involved here)
<FishFiend> --raid-devices=2 missing /dev/sdb2             vs              --raid-devices=2 missing /dev/sdb
<lordievader> FishFiend: Yes, you can partition a raid device.
<lordievader> You can see your raid device like any other block device.
<FishFiend> can I boot from a partitioned mdadm raid device?
<FishFiend> (with /boot inside)
<lordievader> Yes.
<FishFiend> sounds great. thanks.
<FishFiend> Re-reading the partition table failed.: Invalid argument ---------- The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8).
<FishFiend> is this because I used fdisk and it automatically created a new partition table within the md0? or is this alright and can I ignore it?
<FishFiend> i *think* it is alright
<lordievader> If the available partitions have changed it is safe to ignore, else run what it says.
<FishFiend> going to proceed
<rharish> hey folks, I'm using the kubuntu-ci-unstable-daily ppa and I'm on kf5 version 5.11. I need the kf5 version 5.12 and above. how can I get that done, without much pain ?
<soee> rharish: on Vivid ?
<DroBuddy> Can someone notice or hilight me please? Want to verify that libnotify is working correctly...
<DroBuddy> Please, and thank you. :)
<lordievader> DroBuddy: ping
<DroBuddy> Awesome, worked beautifully lordievader!
<DroBuddy> Thanks, again.
<lordievader> ;)
<DroBuddy> Took half a day, but I got irssi configured tweaked the way I want it. Now, off to setup mutt. ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Toolbox> What's the shortcut to minimize all windows?
<Walex> Toolbox: that's the one called "show desktop"
<Walex> Toolbox: usually it is not a shortcut, it is a button/icon on the kicker
<Walex> Toolbox: but you can rebind in global shortcut settings, KWin section.
<DroBuddy> wl
<Toolbox> Walex: Cheers
<Toolbox> Now Kubuntu is perfect :D
<Spogos> hello is there a way to disable notifications completely?
<hateball> Spogos: You can remove the notification plasmoid from your panel
<Spogos> thanks - let me check
<Guest16715> hello as I can upgrade to kde 15.08
<Guest16715> ?
<genii> There is no KDE or Kubuntu version with that version number
<Guest16715> http://www.kdeblog.com/kde-aplicaciones-15-08-listo-para-su-descarga.html
<genii> That's the KDE Applicacations version
<Guest16715> and as I can access it?
<genii> Guest16715: I think you will have to wait until Kubuntu 15.10 is released in October
<Guest16715> that he says "ready for discharge"?
<genii> Guest16715: Kubuntu 15.10  "Wily Werewolf" will have the KDE Applications 15.08 ( or later version) and be available third week of October
<Guest16715> ok
<genii> October 22
<Guest16715> thanks
<FemaleEconomy> grub-install: error: diskfilter writes are not supported. (putting grub on a md0 device, currently on /dev/sda... md0 is not mounted
<jowield> helo
<jowield> hello
<jowield> im jowield
<jowield> d
<misterno> does anyone know how to get firestarter firewall on kubuntu
<misterno> i tried this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu:Trusty#Firestarter
<misterno> but didn't work
<misterno> 404 error not found
<misterno> maybe it is too old and not maintained and was removed?
<TJ-> Ubuntu has the Uncomplicated FireWall (ufw) package, which has a Gnome/Unity GUI gufw, and also a KDE KControl module ufw-kde
<misterno> i installed ufw-kde but it is not clear to me what it does and how to use it
<misterno> ufw is command line right?
<misterno> is ufw-kde supposed to be gui front end?
<TJ-> Yes
<misterno> how do i run it i dont see anywhere ufw-kde icon
<TJ-> it's part of the system configuration, Network settings, I think
<TJ-> there's a screenshot here that seems to show it, too   http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789
<misterno> TJ- i dont see it in network settings, im using kubuntu 15.04
<misterno> and ufw-kde wasn't even installed by defualt
<misterno> i installed it today
<misterno> so i don't think it's part
<TJ-> UFW is an optional package, from the 'universe' pocket, so it is not a core part of the distro (which is all in 'main')
<TJ-> s/UFW/ufw-kde'
<TJ-> I've just installed kde-ufw, and I see "Firewall" listed unde "Network and Connectivity" in System Settings
<misterno> TJ- this is what i get when i open "connectivity" under network in settings http://s9.postimg.org/f1ew5471b/screenshot_26.png
<TJ-> I see http://m.imgur.com/yXHnyEH
<misterno> what? you have more settings than i do
<misterno> and your gui seems older, you havent upgraded?
<TJ-> I'm on 14.04 LTS
<misterno> this is 15.04 http://s9.postimg.org/xi9avxmzj/screenshot_26.png
<TJ-> Looks like they ripped out a lot!
<misterno> well they moved few things around
<misterno> but i think also took something out too
<misterno> im no expert since i never even used 14.04 :P
<TJ-> I guess that is because 15.05 has KDE 5.2 and a lot of stuff got ripped out and hadn't been re-added. That may be why you cannot see the ufw-kde interface
<misterno> you mean if ufw-kde interface was coded for too old version of KDE i might not see it?
<TJ-> this is the ufw-kde interface: http://m.imgur.com/ZSotYlq
<misterno> well anyways, i just wanted to try it and see if theres anything interactive in it
<misterno> but it looks like there isnt
<misterno> im looking for gui with interactive alerts on outgoing incoming connections
<TJ-> I'd not have thought so since otherwise why package it, but kubuntu is a very poor relation with very few developers, so lots of things simply don't get the time and attention
<misterno> and from what ive experienced firewalls dont seem like interesting topic for linux users
<TJ-> sounds like you want an intrusion detection system. Although with most desktop ubuntu installs there are few services listening on the public interfaces, and therefore input detection isn't necessary
<misterno> specifically GUIs
<misterno> here is how comodo firewall in windows allows me to setup rules: i set it to manually alert me every time theres a connection being established and at first i block all
<misterno> then i decide for every process if im gonna allow it and set a rule
<TJ-> If the PC is directly connected to the Internet it might be useful, but if behind a masquerading router (NAT) then nothing external can reach the PC without either explicit port-forwarding in the router, or using uPnP
<misterno> after ive gone through initial round of popups i get less and less the  more rules i have
<misterno> and then im at the time where only something "new" and "unusual" prompts me
<lordievader> I guess ufw-kde isn't ported to Plasma5 yet.
<misterno> which is what i like
<misterno> it's not about incoming as much as outgoing
<misterno> i like to know what is trying to phone out
<misterno> hence why i like popups
<TJ-> For outgoing connections, locked down systems will often use the facilities of SELinux, but that is a *very* complicated beast and even the experts get confused. I'm not aware of any desktop-based outgoing-connection detect/alert packages
<misterno> for example as soon as you come to login the OS is phoning to cannonical
<misterno> i like to know these things
<misterno> the only reason i know about it is because i have comodo in windows alerting me and im running kubuntu in VM
<misterno> and i like that type of interaction
<lordievader> Netfilter could log all outgoing connections... but that'll just fill the logs.
<misterno> and then i can decide if i want to block only per IP
<misterno> which is great
<misterno> i could deny only certain IPs for process and still get popups when it tries to connect elsewhere
<misterno> and so on
<misterno> it's very detailed
<TJ-> I'm sure I've seen something for outgoing filtering, but it was more enterprise gateway oriented with a web control interface
<misterno> yeah that's not something average user is interested in or even needs
<misterno> but some of us really like to know what is phoning out
<misterno> if i run an app and it immediately tries to connect online i know two things, could be looking for updates, could be phoning
<misterno> if i disable looking for updates and it still tries to connect then i know thers more to it
<misterno> it's simplisting and doesn't require huge amounts of knowledge how networking works
<misterno> but it satisfies my need to know
<lordievader> misterno: You can start by dropping everything and only allowing certain things. That is what I do.
<misterno> yea but where is interaction?
<misterno> thats the crucial part
<misterno> in windows im doing other stuff and just waiting for popup to show when something is trying to communicate
<misterno> i dont have to monitor it
<lordievader> There ain't, I don't want to be bugged by it. If some rule is missing I'll look in the logs.
<misterno> popups and interaction tell me exactly NOW something is trying to communicate to IP xxx via Port xx and so on
<misterno> do you wanna make a rule, allow block, just now, always etc
<misterno> very easy to setup rules that way
<lordievader> I hate that, I'd have a constant pop up.
<misterno> or to monitor further the behavior
<misterno> well that's individual preference
<lordievader> Especially when it does that too for every incomming connection.
<misterno> you can set it how you like
<misterno> for example
<lordievader> I suppose you could rig something up that listens to the log and ask you for what to do.
<misterno> do you wanna know just first time it tries to connect?
<misterno> then immediately set a rule to allow
<lordievader> Should't be too difficult to throw that in ipset.
<misterno> but from what ive seen searching on google, it seems most firewall guis are old or not updated
<misterno> even weirder is that changelogs dont have dates
<misterno> is that usual in linux?
<misterno> just have versions without dates?!
<misterno> i wanna know if last update was 5 years ago or 1 year ago
<misterno> ive seen some websites but they all seem outdated like this one http://www.giacomos.it/iqfire/index.html
<misterno> anyways im exhausted with this firewall thingy so im dropping it for now
<misterno> thanks anyways
<misterno> how long does sudo command remember my credentials?
<misterno> like if i type sudo apt update and enter password next sudo command doesnt ask for password anymore
<TJ-> The default is 15 minutes. The timestamp can be reset with "sudo --reset-timestamp". The current timestamp and cached config can be deleted with "sudo --remove-timestamp' See "man sudo" and also the text-file "/usr/share/doc/sudo/OPTIONS"
<TJ-> misterno: re changelogs. Every Debian/Ubuntu Changelog entry has an exact timestamp. To view the package changelog do "apt-get changelog <package-name>". You can also check the available package versions with "apt-cache policy <package-name>"
<DDR> Hi all. I'm having a bit of a problem where I can't boot to the graphical login manager, gdm iirc, with linux 3.19.0-26-generic. 3.19.0-25-generic works fine, however, but I'm a little worried about relying on an older kernel version.
<DDR> (Like, it appears to boot up just fine, but I'm stuck with a blank, unresponsive screen.)
<pat_rick> DDR, what gpu are you using?
<pat_rick> is it, by chance, from AMD?
<DDR> Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]
<pat_rick> ok, I think that might be the reason
<DDR> It is, indeed, from AMD.
<pat_rick> I had the same issue
<pat_rick> you are using the fglrx driver?
<DDR> Yes.
<pat_rick> which version of Kubuntu are you on?
<pat_rick> are you using the fglrx from repos or did you install it manually from the AMD site?
<DDR> "fglrx_pci", and 15.04 I believe.
<DDR> I think I used the drivers from the repos.
<DDR> ( /think/. It has been a while.)
<pat_rick> so apparently 3.19.0.26 introduced some bug that causes the kernel module for fglrx not to build correctly
<DDR> Ah, that'd make sense - I can get to a non-graphical login.
<pat_rick> the fglrx from the repos has since been updated, however - sometime last week, I think
<pat_rick> you can? for me not even that did work
<pat_rick> I could only reach the root console in recovery mode
<pat_rick> but if you can reach a text-mode console, you might try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<DDR> I got it to work by just using the old version of the kernel.
<pat_rick> if you are lucky it will download the updated fglrx and install it for the 3.19.0.26 kernel
<pat_rick> ah, I see, but not in 3.19.0.26?
<DDR> Right.
<pat_rick> because if you boot in 3.19.0.25 I guess it won't update the kernel module for the newer one
<DDR> 3.19.0-25 still works, so I booted that instead of 3.19.0-26.
<pat_rick> hm
<pat_rick> I guess you could try 2 things
<DDR> Ahhhh. I'll go try .26.
<DDR> brb?
<pat_rick> good luck
<DDR> pat_rick: Worked like a charm. Thank you.
<pat_rick> glad if it helped
<pat_rick> otherwise you can try to uninstall the 3.19.0.26 kernel, update the system and reinstall it again
<pat_rick> but if it works, then it's ok
<DDR> :)
#kubuntu 2015-08-25
<deeploop> test
<bshah> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lordievader> Good morning.
<basse> hi, what is the current workflow on creating plasmoids?  i tried to find some documentation but I have a feeling they are not updated to latest plasma
<basse> also, any visual programs to help me out, or is all the UI stuff have to be writting by hand?
<Guest31962> good morning
<soee> Good mornign  Guest31962
<Guest31962> i need help to  install kubuntu 15.04 in dual boot with seven . The first os is seven
<lordievader> Guest31962: What is the problem?
<Guest31962> it is the partionning
<lordievader> Guest31962: Does the option 'side by side' (or something along those lines) show?
<soee> you can alsways use partition manager in Windows to resize current one and free some space. Than use this free space during Kubuntu install to create partitions you want
<Guest31962> i cant use a art of my drive to install
<soee> i suggest atleast 2 partitions for Kubuntu. One for / and one for home/
<Guest31962> ok
<kubuntu_> map
<sonne> greetings!
<sonne> is there a way to show more than dots on the battery indicator on latest kubuntu? i'd very much like to have battery percentage there
<LjL-Alps> doubtful... but you just need to hover to get percentage
<sonne> i saw that but it's slightly annoying.. it's also odd, every DE i remember from the last 15 years allowed you to select what to show in the battery indicator :P
<rharish> soee: around ?
<soee> rharish: yup
<rharish> hey, replying to your question
<rharish> 2:48 PM <soee> rharish: on Vivid ?
<rharish> yes, on Vivid :-)
<rharish> 2:29 PM <rharish> hey folks, I'm using the kubuntu-ci-unstable-daily ppa and I'm on kf5 version 5.11. I need the kf5 version 5.12 and above. how can I get that done, without much pain ?
<rharish> soee: ^ remember ?
<soee> hmm arent Frameworks 5.12 backported to vivd ?
<soee> rharish: yes they are in backports ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=vivid
<rharish> idk :\
<soee> jsut add backports and update system
<rharish> what about 5.14 ?
<soee> 5.14 ?
<soee> frameworks ?
<rharish> yeah
<soee> is it released ?
<rharish> yes, kdepim requires it
<soee> anyway we have 5.13 in Wily atm, so probably not any soon until 5.14 officaily get into 15.10 or 15.04
<soee> sonne: as devs say: "no there isn't and I don't have any plans to change that"
<soee> so there won't be % usage in Plamsa 5
<soee> *Plasma 5
<rharish> % usage ? of what ?
<soee> battery
<rharish> oh
<rharish> soee: thanks, for the moment I can do with 5.12, I think :-)
<soee> :)
<soee> i'm not sure why you using this ppa
<soee> it has old Plasma and in backports you have 5.3.2
<sonne> soee, i see
<sonne> hm.. what is kubuntu's software center?
<rharish> soee: can I keep both the ppa's or remove the current and add the backports ppa ?
<sonne> for software sources and the such
<rharish> sonne: isn't it Muon Discover ?
<sonne> ah, that's why it showed up on suggestions :P
<soee> rharish: i can't tell how it will work tbh.
<soee> i would ppa-purge unstable first
<soee> than add backports and dist-upgrade
<sonne> the name doesn't really remind of packages, i thought it was a false positive :D
<sonne> cheers
<rharish> soee: okay
<superprower> Hi. I'm just installed Kubuntu, then i rebooted, loged in, then i rebooted again and now i'm stuck on splash screen - load bar is full, i can move cursor, but nothing happens. help, please
<superprower> oh
<superprower> i pressed something and login screen appeared
<superprower> wtf..
<superprower> i guess it was some F button of something close to F7
<nishikino-maki> Fedora22 Bloken(dead by update something...) SUSE Bloken (dead by update the Tumbleweed version) Debian BLOKEN!(dead by nVIDIA driver and forget blacklist nonveau)
<superprower> but screen is black... i can se only cursor
<superprower> T_T
<superprower> I'm gonna to reinstall system..
<soee> nishikino-maki: what nvidia driver ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nishikino-maki> nVIDIA video card driver(non-free)
<soee> are you sure you are using version that supports your gpu ?
<nishikino-maki> 340.xx not support GT430?
<soee> it does, just wanted to make sure :)
<soee> nishikino-maki: so Kubuntu works for you
<soee> ?
<nishikino-maki> now i using LIVECD...
<hateball> You have to reboot after installing proprietary drivers, so that wont work so good on a livecd
<nishikino-maki> idk why most linux using 3.1x.x kernel not using 4.x kernel my paint tablet working only on 4.x+ kernel...
<hateball> It is possible to use backported kernels
<soee> nishikino-maki: current development version uf Ubuntu/Kubuntu uses 4.1
<nishikino-maki> if time is in 2014.8 or 2014.12?
<solo__> Всем привет
<Guest95560> Hello folks, I just tried installing Kubuntu on my computer. While booting the Live USB Stick works just fine, after the installation completed successfullz I just see a black screen with a white underscore blinking for about 1 min, I were uncertain whether thats normal_
<Guest95560> *?
<soee> solo__: !ru
<soee> Guest95560: no it is not normal
<Guest95560> soee, welp, thanks for confirming at least. Any ideas what I could try? I tried installing with LVM and without first of all
<Guest95560> I now booted the Live USB again
<soee> lordievader: ^ any idea
<Guest95560> Maybe as notice, its possible the SSD is fautly, but even then I would like to confirm that. Its a new SSD 850 Pro from Samsung
<Guest95560> *never used before, so I cannot confirm whether thats the problem or not
<solo__> Somebody faced with the problem of installing metatrader 4 Wine?
<hateball> Guest95560: you may want to boot with ncq disabled for that drive
<Guest95560> hateball, I assume one is doing that in the BIOS?
<hateball> Guest95560: see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1338706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1338706 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Samsung SSD 840 failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40) on upstream kernels >= 3.12" [Medium,Fix released]
<hateball> Guest95560: it's done on the grub boot
<Guest95560> brb
<hateball> Guest95560: basically just add "libata.force=noncq" to the bootline
<Guest95560> hateball, thanks I will trz that
<hateball> Guest95560: if that works, you can add it to your default grub config options, so new kernel updates will generate a proper bootline
<hateball> it *should* be blacklisted already in some update afaik, but who knows
 * BluesKaj makes a noyr to avoid the Samsung SSD 840
<BluesKaj> err note even
<Guest95560> hateball, before trying that, anyway confirm the OS got installed proper?
<Guest95560> I can mount the harddrive
<Guest95560> Then mazbe chroot it ?
<Guest95560> ...or was that rather a stupid thought? :D
<hateball> BluesKaj: well they work fine once you disable ncq, nothing you notice in real world use
<hateball> and this is only on EVO models afaik, got a Pro in this machine and it behaves
<Guest95560> hateball: Mine is also a pro
<Guest95560> idk if i mentioned it
<hateball> Guest95560: ummm... sure there are several ways, but why not just edit grub and add that line ? you'll see soon enough
<hateball> yes 850 has the same firmware stuff
<Guest95560> Meh, true. brb. :)
<hateball> anyhow this has all been patched upstream so I think in 4.1.x that will be in 15.10 it will all be solved
<kubuntu_> Here we are again, I think grub might be broken.
<kubuntu_> Since I cannot get into the grub menu holding shift at boot time
<hateball> kubuntu_: you could liveboot and mount the system, edit grub.cfg and add the desired line
<kubuntu_> Okay, now I am really confused. I did exactly that, at least I thought so.
<kubuntu_> However, after restarting to the live disk, the file looks again like the last time?
<kubuntu_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" added to this line the libata.force=noncq
<Schalla> hateball: Thanks for your help, after reinstalling grub, adding the config line everything seems to work now.
<Schalla> :)
<hateball> Schalla: cool
<hateball> Schalla: remember to edit /etc/default/grub also
<Schalla> Did so
<hateball> or update-grub will break
<hateball> :)
<Schalla> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash libata.force=noncq"
<Schalla> ^thats my /etc/default/grub atm
<Schalla> (Already booted the System on Disk)
<Schalla> Okay, problem 1 solved, lets get to problem 2 x) I got an ASUS DGX 5.1 AudioCard, which is listed in Phonon and Volume Control (Pulse Audio Manager is that IIRC?), but my headphones do not receive any output
<Schalla> While the onboard audio works fine
<Schalla> Any idea? I googled and found that a too old kernel can be the reason, however, I dont think tahts the case here with a fresh 15.04
<Guest96991> Hi !
<Guest96991> I'm searching for help :)
<lordievader> soee: Sorry, I don't have time to do user support at the moment.
<Schalla> Hi Guest96991, just state your issue :) When someone got time and can help they usually will.
<Schalla> Regarding my sound problem, changing in AlsaMixer from Stero Headphones FP to Multichannel fixed it
<Guest96991> Kk ! I just installed Kubuntu in a dual boot with win10, but the computed always starts on BIOS
<Guest96991> Here is the log from repair-boot > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12191126/
<BluesKaj> Guest23562:  did you go into the bios and disable secure boot as suggested, seems if you had W8.1 on that machine previous to W10 then you probly have UEFI instead of the standard BIOS, hence your boot problem
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> Guest96991: ^
<Guest96991> Indeed i upgraded recently from win8 to win10, but i already have disabled secure boot
<BluesKaj> wish the guest nicks were banned and users have to choose a proper nick rather than relying on some default guest with number
<BluesKaj> Guest96991: did youread my post about UEFI ?
<Guest96991> sry first time irc, didnt found yet how to change nickname ^^, i'm reading your link
<BluesKaj> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MrMore> okay done
<MrMore> just read the whole topic, but cant figure out where the prob is
<dheidemann> moin
<MrMore> i'mma see bios settings
<Guest46590> hello
<Guest46590> привет
<soee> good afternnon Guest46590
<Guest46590> в линуксе олень помогите
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<soee> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pat_rick> hello
<pat_rick> does anyone happen to know how to disable active borders in fullscreen applications (games)?
<pat_rick> it's a bit annoying that everytime I play a game in fullscreen and move the cursor to one of the corners, the respective command is executed
<pat_rick> which is desktop and window overview for me
<danielle31> hi all. kmail wont send any of the email in my outbox with no error messages. just stuck on "Online, sending messages in queue". I've tried restarting akonadi and prodding the agent into offline mode using the akonadiconsole. No luck at all. Getting to be a bit urgent now.. :-(
<BluesKaj> pat_rick:  system settings>workspace behaviour>screen edges, click on the edge that's not filled and mchoose 'no action"
<pat_rick> BluesKaj: hm, that will deactivate it completely, though
<pat_rick> I want to use them on the desktop, my problem is that they are active also when I am running fullscreen apps
<BluesKaj> yup, sorry i guess I misunderstood you
<pat_rick> but maybe that's not possible :(
<danielle31> I've also tried removing and re-adding at least 1 SMTP account..
<pat_rick> danielle31: are you sure that you have configured it correctly?
<BluesKaj> danielle31:  pehaps this question might be answered more quickly in #kde chat
<pat_rick> for me something like that usually happens when I've not configured the outgoing server correctly (smtp or imap)
<danielle31> pat_rick: It was working fine for the past 3 months
<danielle31> According to #kde, "its broken, use evolution". thoughts?
<pat_rick> hm, use thunderbird maybe?
<pat_rick> of course I have no idea why it might be broken according to #kde, also I'm not using kmail...
<pat_rick> maybe there's some actual bug
<danielle31> I wonder if there's any roadmap to it being fixed..
<danielle31>  is there any cache or settings folder I can delete without removing all of the messages in the outbox?
<pat_rick> danielle31: you could look in your home folder under .local maybe
<pat_rick> I don't know how kmail stores its settings, but that should be a good start
<pat_rick> if you find a kmail folder there, make a backup first
<danielle31> thanks pat_rick
<pat_rick> but chances are that it will delete the entire mail account
<pat_rick> therefore the backup
<danielle31> yes I thought so
<robotpeter> Hi
<robotpeter> Is plasma 5.4 released yet?
<Schalla> Hello, last issue I am facing today with my fresh installed kubuntu. I want to mount a ext4 HDD with exec permissions, however,e verything I enter into fstab gets ignored?
<Schalla> Sample:
<Schalla> https://paste.kde.org/p8lxgnrom
<Schalla> (Yes I rebooted /unmounted + mounted)
<arthur_> Does anyone is having an issue concerning libkdecoration when upgrading kubuntu with the last backport packages ? On my laptop I m having seg fault for kwin :/
<misterno> arthur_ what are the last backport packages
<misterno> do you mean plasma 5.3.2?
<misterno> you can check, there is app in applications for info
<arthur_> Yep
<arthur_> My issue is the same as this one https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=796184
<ubottu> Debian bug 796184 in libkdecorations2-5 "libkdecorations2-5: updating libkdecorations2-5 to 4:5.3.2-2 breaks kwin" [Critical,Open]
<arthur_> Yeah thats the one, but I am searching for a workaround here, because it simply crash when I log in
<misterno> i didnt have crashes after log in but i had plenty of crashes and seg faults in plasma 5.3.2 that i don't think it's anything unusual for you XD
<misterno> for me usually touching those what are they called, not desktops but those other thingies on desktop
<misterno> where you put widgets
<arthur_> Yeah.. I found workarounds for others but not this one.. It seems that plasma 5.3.2 is not ready for my main desktop at work
<misterno> how did you workaround others?
<arthur_> Not changing default theme helps a lot
<misterno> activities!
<misterno> so if i touch activities, add a new one i will get seg faults
<misterno> must not touch them
<arthur_> Putting nothing on the desktop (shortcut, widget...)
<misterno> then if i already have settings open and im in one of settings windows, and i try to open settings again, i think i will have seg faults too
<misterno> so i just learned not to do these things and im mostly without crashes now
<arthur_> Are you using breeze dark theme ?
<misterno> i actually have widgets on desktop and wok ok
<misterno> im using default breeze theme
<misterno> the light one i think
<misterno> is dark one causing problems?
<arthur_> Not sure, I remember having the issue with libkdecoration when using the dark one (the error points breezedecoration.so)
<Schalla> Does Kubuntu auto mount HDDs? I simply cannot find the reason why my ext4 partition doesnt get mounted witht eh defined options
<Schalla> Extract of fstab: https://paste.kde.org/p8lxgnrom
<arthur_> Now I am just running kubuntu 15.04 without any backport packages
<arthur_> @Schalla Do you have any error on boot ?
<misterno> arthur_ how do you have plasma 5.3.2 then if no backports
<TJ-> Schalla: it is mounted with the options you gave :)
<arthur_> I was running kubuntu with plasma 5.3.2 but then I downgraded to the default plasma on 15.04
<misterno> any reason why?
<TJ-> Schalla: usually the kernel (via /proc/mounts) doesn't report the *default* values of options, only the non-default. E.g. if you changed to "nosuid" you'd see it reported
<misterno> maybe that also plays a role in your crashes
<Schalla> TJ-: Hu?
<Schalla> Ah
<Schalla> arthur_ TJ- No my error is that steam complains that the partition is mounted as non-exec
<arthur_> Yeah, as I was saying my error with libkdecoration shows up on log in (when I was running plasma 5.3.2) but then I reinstalled Kubuntu from scratch and it just works but I am searching for a way to get it working with the lastest plasma
<Schalla> ...but got an idea... sec
<TJ-> Schalla: have you tried executing a binary or shell script from that mountpoint manually?
<Schalla> TJ-: Yeah works fine, just wonderfing about the steam error then
<Schalla> but its steam, so, well, nothing to wonder.
<TJ-> Schalla: can you run it under 'strace' and identify the problem? It might actually be trying to execute from some other location (e.g. /tmp/) and mis-reporting the issue
<Schalla> https://paste.kde.org/pzakpz37z
<Schalla> ^So it got all falgs set as executable
<Schalla> and yeah, will run strace
<TJ-> Schalla: that missing shared object is in the "libtcmalloc-minimal4" package
<Schalla> TJ-: Well but steam doesnt start those files
<Schalla> it refusers to add my library folder itself
<Schalla> because the partition is mounted without exec permissions (so it says)
<Schalla> but that is false
<Schalla> ....
<Schalla> I got an idea.
<Schalla> Wow, that's sad. For some reason it works now once I change the folder name from "SteamLibrary" which contained "SteamApps" to "steamapps"
<Schalla> Why? Idk.
<Schalla> It worked before on Linux Mint fine, same partition, same FS
<Schalla> access("/media/LinuxData/SteamLibrary/steamapps", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Schalla> Thanks for the idea TJ-, was a good one with strace. Forget that way too often.
<tarator> Hi everybody, is Plasma 5.4 backported to Kubuntu 15.04?
<arthur_> According to the website no
<soee> tarator: no, it is not even ready for Wily
<soee> it will be first packaged for Wily, than probably backported to vivid
<misterno> i was messing with themes, downloading new ones and now my default breeze theme (light one) is messed up
<misterno> how do i restore default themes?
<mparillo> System Settings > Workspace Theme > Defaults does not work? I never tried it myself.
<misterno> i tried defaults but it only selects default theme, but that default theme is messed up so no it doesn't help, i need to somehow reinstall default themes to fix them
<soee> check color scheme also
<misterno> im getting this error now http://s9.postimg.org/llhobgl27/screenshot_32.png
<misterno> error during last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control moduel
<misterno> you have old third party modules lying around
<misterno> how do i go about fixing it
<misterno> if themes can mess up system like this, then why do they offer them to download
<misterno> why don't they make strict limits which are plasma 5 compatible themes that can't mess this up
<soee> misterno: what did you do before this message showed there ?
<misterno> sudo apt purge breeze then sudo apt install breeze
<soee> uhm
<misterno> and before that i was installing different themes from settings downloading new ones
<misterno> now ive managed to do this http://s9.postimg.org/61evyo0bj/screenshot_33.png
<misterno> i did mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old
<misterno> and after logout this happened
<misterno> then i did backwards
<soee> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop maybe ?
<misterno> but still it's this error after logout
<misterno> oh didnt know there is reinstall command
<misterno> ill try now
<soee> same with plasma-desktop
<misterno> lets see
<misterno> woohoo that solved it, i got back old themes and no errors now
<misterno> thanks
<misterno> :)
<soee> :)
<misterno> didnt know about --reinstall
<misterno> thats why i tried that purge
<soee> now you know :)
<garog> hello, any idea when kubuntu will ship plasma 5.4 for 15.04 ?
<Okitain> garog: I'd suggest you get on kubuntu's mailing list
#kubuntu 2015-08-26
<austin6598> I use a mouse and keyboard sharing program called synergy across my windows 8.1 and windows 7 PC and it works best over a shared connection from my 8.1 ethernet to the 7's ethernet. When I share the ethernet connection on 8.1 it clones my wireless connection for my 7 so it is on the network and synergy works. However using kubuntu i can share a connection
<austin6598> but synergy wont work over this, what setting am I looking for?
<sithlord48> austin6598:  the program is called synergy
<imbezol> i upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04....
<imbezol> having a tonne of issues in kde now
<imbezol> highest priority one at the moment is that my mouse point is really jumpy
<imbezol> darts back and forth between two positions on the screen
<imbezol> when i move it around i can see the pointer being drawn at both points..
<imbezol> sometimes those points are a half inch apart
<imbezol> sometimes they're half the screen apart
<misterno> that sucks
<misterno> maybe you didnt update all
<misterno> imbezol maybe try this sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<misterno> also for plasma-desktop
<misterno> and perhaps sudo apt-get autoremove
<misterno> i had different issues with my desktop when i messed up with themes
<misterno> and this sorted it out
<imbezol> actually just figured out something very weird
<imbezol> if i move my mouse to the top left corner then the "shadow" mouse pointer has no room to be above and left of the actual pointer
<imbezol> that causes the two images to converge and the issue is solved
<imbezol> seems to happen again after locking and unlocking the workstation
<imbezol> actually the more i use my mouse the more they start to diverge again
<misterno> what do you mean locking and unlocking workstation
<sergey> Hi. Speak Russian? Please help.
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cryptic> <ubottu> thank
<excalibr> DO you think plasma 5.4 will ever land in backport ppa?
<n3on-samurai> I hope so, im having a lot less issues with 5.4 than i had with 5.3
<none> Hi, when update kde in kubuntu 15.04 ?
<none> I have plasma 5.4 ? How ?
<none> I must waiting on repo update ? Yes
<none> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta
<none> let is go
<misterno> none is there plasma 5.4?
<none> No
<none> My pc have 3 users
<none> 1 user = 1 gui
<misterno> [08:33] <none> I have plasma 5.4 ? How ?
<misterno> what did you mean by that
<none> Unity, Gnome and KDE xd
<none> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/plasma-5-4-new-features
<none> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/plasma-fullscreen-dashboard-750x468.jpg i have it
<none> when plasma 5.4 in kubuntu 15.04 repo ?
<misterno> i dont know
<none> i must waiting in update repo
<none> ok
<none> I have a problem in very slow gpu in kubuntu
<none> thanks for help me nar
<none> a
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nfo> dear channel, short question, when i boot i have to wait for my network connection (arround 2 minutes) but my network/interfaces looks quite okay: auto lo iface lo inet loopback   any hints?
<lordievader> nfo: That is everything in there?
<nfo> yepp
<lordievader> Hmm, networkmanager should take care of the rest...
<Silmarilion> how can I disable user list from showing up in 15.04? I want it to have username and password field in login manager.
<sonne> hi :) i see that dolphin can access smb shares, but is there a way to mount them in kde, so that other programs can access them too?
<alvin> Silmarilion: I believe there is a bug about that. It was possible with the previous login manager, but not with sddm.
<alvin> sonne: The classic way. /etc/fstab. Only KDE programs can use the smb kioslave.
<sonne> alvin, feared as much, thanks
<alvin> sonne: What programs? LibreOffice is a bit of a special case. It /can/ use the smb kioslave, by downloading a temporary copy of the file and uploading it back when you close LibreOffice. You can also use an smb connection from within LibreOffice (Tools -> Options -> LibreOffice -> General -> Use LibreOffice dialogs)
<sonne> alvin, audacious
<sonne> i'm open to alternatives of course, but audacious is the only program that is both still alive and so cozily winampish
<alvin> Hmm, no idea. But you can create an fstab entry, with the 'user,noauto' options. That way, you can mount the share using Dolphin. It'll be visible in Dolphin and other programs can then use it.
<sonne> do you think that amarok will access smb? or is there a new player that is regarded as kde's music flagship?
<alvin> Aah, eh, no. Amarok will be able to use the smb kioslave, but forget the path when you close it.
<sonne> forget the path?
<alvin> I believe the nicest solution there is using another protocol altogether.
<lordievader> sonne: Or use 'sudo mount'.
<sonne> oh jees
<sonne> such as?
<sonne> lordievader, i was hoping for something more integrated in the DE
<alvin> Yes, suppose you have smb://server/music/great.mp3. It'll play from Amarok. But close Amarok, and open it again. You'll see it in the playlist, but it won't play again.
<sonne> alvin, oh. that sucks.
<sonne> you were saying that if the share is present in fstab with 'user' dolphin will mount it rather than just exploring it?
<alvin> Yes, it does. I believe you'll have to look at DAAP, Ampache, or other stuff like that. I need to experiment with those one day.
<alvin> sonne: That is correct
<sonne> that might be very good news then
<alvin> Not with user 'dolphin'
<alvin> Let me check
<sonne> there was supposed to be a comma after 'user' :)
<alvin> yes. 'user,noauto'. Noauto will make sure the share is not mounted at boot, and user will make sure that you can mount it without being root. The share will show up in Dolphin, like USB sticks do. Just click it and it'll be mounted. (noauto is optional of course, It's better when you use a laptop)
<sonne> i wonder if you can instruct kde to automount it..
<sonne> strange as it may sound my windows desktop fails to mount the share at boot too, i can't access it until i click on it on the file manager, so i'm used to having to mount it "manually".. however it would be refreshing to not have to do it for a change :P
<alvin> classic :-) I see the same symptoms in Windows. Click the drive and it shows up. But in Linux, just leave the noauto out. It'll mount at boot and timeout if the share is not available
<sonne> i'm not sure how that would work out either.. for example my connection drops every time i close the laptop lid (which is working as intended of course), i'm not sure how that would work out
<alvin> Me neither. That's for systemd to sort it out. It might work fine.
<sonne> *shrug* what do i have to lose :)
<sonne> thanks for the tip
<alvin> sonne: //server/music /tank/music   cifs  user,iocharset=utf8,credentials=/home/sonne/.music,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<alvin> You'll need something like that, with your credentials in that file
<sonne> alvin, it's anonymous, and it's already working as root..
<sonne> mounting as user says that there is no reference for it on fstab though, odd.
<sonne> wat
<sonne> i had it as \\server\path and only worked as root
<sonne> changed it to //server/path as you said, now works as user too *shrug*
<sonne> works from dolphin too! marvelous!
<sonne> thanks alvin :)
<alvin> You're welcome :-)
<amichair_> is plasma 5.4.0 being backported to 15.04?
<alvin> I hope so. I've been reading the release notes. What does "System tray gains quicker configurability" mean? It's the only remark about the system tray and I'd like to see that one fixed.
<alvin> Yay! Autostart has been fixed too!
<kamil_> hi guys, i just found that plasma 5.4 was released, when it will be available in backports?
<mparillo> I would expect it to be in Wily first, then backported to 15.04. Today, only the Beta (5.3.95) is in Wily.
<kamil_> mparillo: can i expect that it will be available in eg. 1 month or rather soon(tm)?
<mparillo> I do not know.
<lordievader> That is very difficult to say since much of the work is done on a voluntairy basis.
<kamil_> and how it was with earlier versions?
<lordievader> The same.
<TJ-> Why would it be backported? doesn't 15.04 support end in January? is it worth it?
<lordievader> Perhaps it will never be backported. Guess only the devs can say that.
<lordievader> < Riddell> lordievader: if someone gets round to it, sgclark has had a good track record of that
<lordievader> Was the reply I got asking if 5.4 will be backported to Vivid.
<TJ-> I'd doubt it simply because Wily has transitioned to GCC 5 and many packages have had GCC 5 specific fixes added; backporting would mean undoing those to match the 15.04 GCC version
<kamil_> can i upgrade to wily yet (without reinstalling)? and is it stable enough to use?
<lordievader> kamil_: It is still a development release.
<kamil_> yes i know
<kamil_> but sometimes betas are stable enough to use
<lordievader> You can upgrade to a development release at anytime, however it is never recommended for production.
<Alpha256> Hi! I'm running Kubuntu 15.04 (vivid). Is there a way/ppa I can upgrade to plasma 5.4 ?
<lordievader> Alpha256: Not yet.
<Alpha256> But plasma 5.4 will come to kubuntu-ppa/backports for vivid ? Or will it only go to wily ?
<kamil_> which kernel is used in wily?
<hateball> 4.1
<hateball> kamil_: anyhow #ubuntu+1 is a better place for answers
<kamil_> i had performance problem with 3.19.0.25 and thermald, i had to remove thermald and downgrade kernel and im curious if it will work ok in wily
<kamil_> its last question and i go back to work :D
<lordievader> Alpha256: Perhaps and perhaps not.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<clement_> hello :)
<Smilex> Anyone know why KDE doesn't ask me for a password any more, but instead says that it is unauthorized? This is for everything that requires extra permissions
<metallic> seriously people, I have just installed Kubuntu 15.04... Why has the «search and launch» desktop layout disappeared? I liked it a lot
<metallic> I guess I am the only one here who loved that desktop layout in kubuntu 14.04 :(
<Doyle> Hey. Why does the known_hosts file not show IP addresses?
<Doyle> Seems to list hashes or something instead
<Doyle> How can I identify which line belongs to a host?
<Doyle> nevermind
<Doyle> I learned semething
<Doyle> not how to spell though.
#kubuntu 2015-08-27
<austin6598> does anyone here use the kde app launcher and at their PC right now?
<rosco_y> How can I fix my ubuntu so that it doesn't lose it's display settings every time I reboot?
<Bomber> hey, is anyone kind enough to try and help me clean my fstab / .xauthority file? not quite sure what the right procedure should be for my case...
<pjvalla> epiq
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Silmarilion> my /etc/skel dir is empty where can I find examples for .bash_rc, .profile etc..
<h4ml3t> hi all, the panel below is often frozen because of some application opened I guess, how can I "reboot" it?
<h4ml3t> by "panel below" I mean the panel at the bottom, but also the desktop is not clickable anymore
<lordievader> h4ml3t: Can you still drag windows around?
<h4ml3t> but I can still switch windows with Alt+Tab or scroll desktops with ctrl+alt+arrows
<h4ml3t> sure lordievader !
<lordievader> h4ml3t: Then it is likely plasmashell, open a terminal kill plasmashell and restart it with 'nohup plasmashell&'.
<h4ml3t> windows and application are fine
<h4ml3t> you are my hero lordievader !
<SilentGhost> after restart the whole breeze style got broken. half of icons is gone, font went haywire (15.04, 5.3.2). Does anyone know what could be done?
<misterno> reinstall
<SilentGhost> misterno: reinstall what?
<misterno> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<misterno> same for plasma-desktop
<lordievader> Those are meta-packages, reinstalling them does nothing.
<lordievader> SilentGhost: Do other themes suffer the same fate?
<SilentGhost> yeah, it pretty much did nothing
<misterno> i had my breeze theme messed up
<misterno> and this sorted it
<SilentGhost> well, selecting oxygen, for example, does not seem to fix fonts
<SilentGhost> or icons
<lordievader> SilentGhost: Fonts are a different setting, they are not included with the theme.
<lordievader> Same for the icons.
<SilentGhost> lordievader: I tried reinstalling breeze-icon-theme but that didn't seem to help either
<lordievader> SilentGhost: Could you send a screenshot of the problem?
<lordievader> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<SilentGhost> lordievader: let me reboot, since at least dolphin looks fine, and see whether anything changed
<SilentGhost> here are the missing icons https://imgur.com/a/CiMRr and here is the wrong fonts: https://imgur.com/3Zpd591
<SilentGhost> sorry it took me so long
<lordievader> For the icons are you referring to the white ones in the menu or the missing ones among the hardware section?
<lordievader> Not really sure what is wrong wit the font.
<lordievader> with*
<SilentGhost> lordievader: the sizes, let get another one
<SilentGhost> lordievader: not just hardware section, shortcuts and connectivity are missing
<SilentGhost> lordievader: of course, icons are missing all over the place, not just in this view
<lordievader> Hmm, under Wily my Breeze icon theme doesn't show missing things. Do you have the backports installed?
<SilentGhost> lordievader: yes, and it worked just fine until I restarted the machine about an hour ago
<lordievader> Hmm, lets see if I can reproduce it on Vivid.
<mokush> anybody got a chance to look over https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1478405?comments=all ? inline spell checking doesn't work in any kf5 apps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1478405 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "REGRESSION: spellcheck does not work in PLASMA 5 applications" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jemand> Hi, I'm having trouble after connecting a second screen on Kubuntu 15.04 Plasma5.3.
<jemand> It freezes after a short while (2-5min). First the windowbar - then the rest.
<jemand> Any clues on that? (restoring graphics...???)
<lordievader> SilentGhost: After upgrading Vivid to the backports I cannot reproduce your problem.
<SilentGhost> lordievader: yes, as I said, it all seemed to work just fine, until I restarted earlier
<SilentGhost> lordievader: is there something that would let me reset much of the plasma to the "factory" settings?
<lordievader> I restarted too ;)
<jemand> it's NVIDIA GT216GLM  Quadro FX 880M
<lordievader> SilentGhost: You could create a new user and see if it suffers of the same problem.
<SilentGhost> lordievader: yeah, I believe it would
<vivid> jemand: lucky you, my desktop turns into a prism of lights when i connect a second monitor to it
<lordievader> SilentGhost: Have you tested it?
<SilentGhost> lordievader: I will, give me a sec
<jemand> vivid: now tat I restarted several times I'm coming forward to meet your status... all disappears
<jemand> as I red Plasma5.4 should solve the probs - but where can I dl it?
<jemand> It's out since 3 days now ??
<lordievader> jemand: Plasma 5.4 hasn't even been packaged for Wily yet. Let alone for Vivid.
<jemand> but Plasma5.3 just fails and I don't see a solution
<vivid> plasma 5.10 will probably be stable
<jemand> ;-)
<lordievader> jemand: I'm sorry to hear that.
<jemand> is there no reset routine to get the status before the fails?
<lordievader> jemand: What do you mean?
<jemand> a command line routine to get rid of NVIDIA driver and restore Noveau?
<vivid> dont you just use the driver manager?
<lordievader> Ah, "dpkg -l | grep nvidia| awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-get purge" <-- that will fail, review the package list first then add '-y' to the apt-get command.
<jemand> vivid: I have no GUI @all
<SilentGhost> lordievader: I'm happy to report that the new user did have exactly the same problems
<lordievader> Hmm, I'd be happy if it didn't...
<lordievader> Now you don't really know where the problem is... Or at least, I don't.
<jemand> as I red through the boards it's a real showstopper
<jemand> THX lordievader . It worked fine for me!!
<lordievader> jemand: You are back to Nouveau?
<jemand> lordievader: jep  and I'll stay with it until Kubuntu 15.10 ;-)
<jemand> lordievader: BIG THX you saved my day!
<lordievader> No problem.
<jemand> lordievader: OOOPS after 10 Min all freezes again. This time with the  Nouveau driver.
<lordievader> Hmm :(
<jemand> I remember it starte about 2 days ago maybe 3 with some updates
<jemand> all besides the mousepointer freezed
<lordievader> jemand: kwin_x11 --replace?
<jemand> how to?
<lordievader> jemand: alt+f2 ?
<jemand> ok apt-get purge and install?
<lordievader> Else jump to a tty: DISPLAY=:0 kwin_x11 --replace
<lordievader> jemand: Huh?
<jemand> ah ok
<jemand> lordievader: it works  ;-))
<jemand> al windows do fine but the windowbar doesn't react
<jemand> @stdout I get: XCB error: 3 (bad window), sequence......
<jemand> ALT F2  doesn't work either
<lordievader> jemand: Restart plasmashell too
<jemand> how to?
<lordievader> jemand: Find it's pid kill it and start plasmashell with 'nohup plasmashell&' (if still in the tty prepend 'DISPLAY=:0').
<jemand> ok
<kamil_> hi guys
<kamil_> i updated kubuntu to wily, but update removed some apps like yakuake and ktorrent (i have info that i cannot install kde-runtime), any idea?
<soee> hi, kamil_, well there are small problems with dependiencies
<mparillo> kamil_: Sorry, no idea, but how did you upgrade? Did you use the kubuntu-devel-release-upgrader? I still had this error yesterday. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1464330 SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kamil_> mparillo: what are differences betwen kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade and do-release-upgrade -d?
<lordievader> kamil_: Do you get errors when trying to install ktorrent?
<mparillo> I think the Kubuntu version launches a KDE wrapper.
<kamil_> i think i just reinstal whole system, its always better than upgrade, and i had thoughts about it some time ago
<leumas> Hi everyone, i installed Kubuntu on vmware and just decided to try out Plasma 5.4. Installe the backports ppa repository recently and I havent most of the features of 5.4. Any ideas when this will come around to the backports ppa
<lordievader> leumas: What version of Kubuntu have you installed?
<leumas> 15.04
<lordievader> leumas: That one doesn't have 5.4 (yet). 15.10 has the beta of 5.4. Wily will likely first get 5.4, perhaps it will be backported to Vivid later, but perhaps not.
<leumas> Thanks for that insight. I will wait for the 15.10 upgrade
<hateball> kamil_: 15.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> !+1
<hateball> ubottu: come on :\
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hateball> That's not really the first thought that comes to mind, no
<lordievader> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> Guess using aliases is illegal
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<EvilRoey> o/ BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey EvilRoey
<BluesKaj_> hey EvilRoey are you trying to be scary with that nick ?..because it isn't working :-)
<mario__> test
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  LOL
<BluesKaj_> mario__:  enough tests, you've flooded the chat already
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  I'm at work and needed another nick
<EvilRoey> because I tend to leave myself logged in at my home machine as well (as "Roey")
<BluesKaj_> I just add an undescore
<BluesKaj_> on the laptop atm and it's not my normal chat machine
<SouL__> Do you guys can recommend me any plasmoid to monitor the HDD free space?
<KNRO_> Any ETA for Plasma 5.4 on backports PPA?
<soee> KNRO_: no
<soee> SouL__: the one available in Plasma 5 is not good enough ?
<KNRO_> soee: Is it even going to make it to backports PPA or just hope for 15.10 ?
<soee> KNRO_: can't say. Depends if some dev have time to backport it.
<soee> priority now is Wily - our development version.
<jemand> lordievader: I reinstalled the whole system - same effect: first the windowbar freezes after some minutes the rest
<jemand> it's not depending on the screen driver - tested Nouveau and NVIDIA
<lordievader> Does xrender work okay?
<BluesKaj> jemand:  update and upgrade then check driver manager in system settings and choose the recomended driver
<jemand> How can I test it?
<BluesKaj> by trying it
<BluesKaj> it will work for you I'm sure
<jemand> BluesKaj: did all that an installed a brand new system
<lordievader> jemand: Go to your desktop effects settings and set the backend to xrender.
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jemand: ^
<jemand> Kubuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card?
<jemand>  NVIDIA GT216GLM  Quadro FX 880M
<BluesKaj> ok that gpu should run fine on the nvidia-340 driver, simiiar to my GT218
<jemand> BluesKaj: before I get the chance to switch to xrender - the system freezes - how to do it from term?
<BluesKaj> I'm running  OpenGL3.1 without any problems here with the 340 driver, but that's your call
<jemand> I did the same till ~3days ago - with an upgrade it started
<BluesKaj> xrender it is until the fix comes down, i reckon
<jemand> but how can I switch to it having no GIU?
<lordievader> Err, thought it was soemwhere in kwinrc. (<-- should be somewhere in ~/.config/kde or something)
<jemand> no answers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2290407
<BluesKaj> jemand:  why not try the recovery kernel choose "repair broken packages" or with internet enabled then install the nvidia-340 driver
<jemand> BluesKaj: I did that before I set up a brand new system.
<jemand> just googling: it seems to be a real showstopper - lots of hits
<jemand> even Xubuntu is hit - 15.04 AND 14.04
<jemand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289928
<BluesKaj> I have kubuntu 14.04 and it's fine
<jemand> lucky you
<BluesKaj> not lucky at all. it's normal
<jemand> and it's obviously not the NVIDIA - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2290154
<BluesKaj> ok , nm, trying to help isn't working for me... good luck
<nishikino-maki> ....
<nishikino-maki> sudo apt-get upgrade so slooooooooooow~~~~
<nishikino-maki> how to type * <nickname> <action> in IRC
<lordievader> nishikino-maki: /me
<javi__> hi
<javi__> do you know how to download the kubuntu alternate cd 14.04?
<lordievader> That no longer exists.
<javi__> ok
<javi__> xd
<javi__> so do you know how can i install some distros that cant run the graphical environment?
<javi__> the problem is booting the usb
<javi__> not all the distros run well
<lordievader> There is the server iso and mini iso.
<lordievader> They come with a text-based installer.
<javi__> fine
<javi__> thats what im looking for
<javi__> thanks
<javi__> i cant find the server or mini isos
<javi__> where are 'em?
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<javi__> thanks
<javi__> but you are giving me the ubuntu downloads
<javi__> not kubuntu
<javi__> should i install standard ubuntu and after the kde?
<javi__> sorry for my small english
<lordievader> The minimal iso is a very small iso, you select what you want and it downloads the rest off of the internet.
<javi__> and does it offer gnome xfce kde?
<javi__> the environments?
<lordievader> Yes.
<javi__> can you choose?
<javi__> fucking yeah
<javi__> ok
<javi__> thank you very much
<lordievader> Please do watch your language.
<javi__> is the first time i have help via chat
<javi__> well i dont usually want it but its awesome
<javi__> thanks guys
<lordievader> This is a family friendly channel.
<ovidiu-florin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110111749763051068482/posts/CrWQ75FZFh2
<billy_> :D
<billy_> ubuntu works so good that no one has any questions?
<billy_> everyone is in a zen like state?
<metallic> I just returned to Kubuntu 14.04 from the 15.04 version
<metallic> sorry, but I prefer this one :)
<SouL__> I cannot even poweroff the computer with the last version...
<akasic> yeah, it happens to me sometimes
<akasic> what if u press two times the power button?
<SouL__> The computer gets "blocked" and the fan starts to make a lot of noise.
<akasic> also my flash shows aonly audio sometimes in utube videos, opening it over the last video
<akasic> yes
<SouL__> So I have to shutdown with the hardware button
<SouL__> that happens to all of my friends too, akasic.
<akasic> so i have to use htmls (s*it)
<SouL__> me too
<akasic> really? the video thingy?
<metallic> SouL__: I didn't experienced such thing
<akasic> u know, u are finished viewing one, and then, in the click, it only opens audio in the same page, i have to regit the url
<akasic> wow, first i find, not even know how to explain it the first times
<akasic> to reload the url
<SouL__> yes, that issue with the video happen to all the people I know using Ubuntu.
<akasic> i think its the version, now its clear, at least
<akasic> ok
<akasic> i think it may be flash
<SouL__> yep
<akasic> what u think?
<akasic> ok
<SouL__> metallic: I'm going to sleep, I'll explain it more tomorrow or when I'm free.
<SouL__> Good night :(
<akasic> did u patched for the ''fullscreen video'' message off?
<akasic> cya
<akasic> :)
<akasic> cya and good night
<billy_> i use 14.04 as well
<archetech> 15.10 wily
<soee> :)
<john_rambo> Using Lubuntu 14.04 atm ...... trying to install kubuntu-desktop but getting this error http://paste2.org/1H4NxX6b ...... How to solve this ?
<bprompt> john_rambo:    hmm tried  hmm ahemmm   --> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<john_rambo> bprompt: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 16 not upgraded.
<bprompt> john_rambo:    and -> sudo apt-get check <--- shows the error still?
<john_rambo> bprompt: sudo apt-get check shows no error but when I tryto insall kubuntu-desktop the same error
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> john_rambo:     I find it...odd.... sounds like some hmm remains of an older lib or package is preventing it
<bprompt> john_rambo:    how about installing kubuntu instead, and then adding lxde to it :)
<john_rambo> Okay I will try the forum ...if that doesnt help I will download Kubuntu .. Thanks
<makem> can i get urgent help with dual boot kubuntu which is stuck at minimal bash like line editing etc?
<makem> I am unable to boot into a live usb kubuntu because of fast boot or uefi i think
<SJr> How is Kubuntu  doing for 4K?
#kubuntu 2015-08-28
<Lynkzz> having problems with virtualbox on kubuntu host
<Lynkzz> anyone out there that can help me
<Lynkzz> installed virtualbox 5.0, added myself to the group with Kuser
<Lynkzz> installed installed Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.2-102096.vbox-extpack
<Lynkzz> The virtual machine 'windows7' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1).
<Lynkzz> Result Code:
<Lynkzz> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Lynkzz> Component:
<Lynkzz> MachineWrap
<Lynkzz> Interface:
<Lynkzz> IMachine {f30138d4-e5ea-4b3a-8858-a059de4c93fd}
<roasted__> is there a kubuntu channel for 15.10?
<strayPuppy> yer on it
<roasted__> any of you cool kids running plasma 5.4? Curious about something I noticed in the fullscreen dash. Wanted to ask around about it.
<roasted__> I see now that 5.4 is coming (or here?) to 15.04 via backports. I just went for 15.10 thinking that was the only option.
<roasted__> this is what I'm seeing. I search for a file and it comes up 4 times. Eh? http://i.imgur.com/imZpIFF.png
<Carl_Atnip> hello
<Carl_Atnip> i am new
<Carl_Atnip> is there anyone here
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: Do you have a question?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Carl_Atnip> yes, how to UNINSTALL applications
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: Have you installed them using Muon?
<hateball> The graphical software installer
<hateball> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<Carl_Atnip> no, I wanted libreOffice5, but it was not in Muon, so I went to the LibreOffice website to download and install
<hateball> That's terrible ancient that factoid...
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: So you installed using dpkg commands I guess?
<Carl_Atnip> yes
<lordievader> sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<Carl_Atnip> and I don't know how to remove the old version
<soee> sometimes --purge option might be useful
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: Oh you want to remove the version installed with Kubuntu?
<lordievader> soee: Depends, if you want to configuration gone too, then yes.
<soee> last time i tried LO5 from their ppa it makes some conflicts for me
<Carl_Atnip> yes
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: in a terminal, "sudo apt-get remove libreoffice-*" should be sufficient, and hopefully not touch what you installed manually
<Carl_Atnip> hold on
<hateball> If it does... then you can just run the dpkg routine again. At any rate you will not lose any data
<Carl_Atnip> Thanks - Where to complain about something
<Carl_Atnip> I don't know the channel for that
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: You're probably better off using this !ppa tho https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> That way you dont have to manually fiddle with packages
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: It depends what the complaint is, but most things are considered bugs
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<Carl_Atnip> Problem, I am using Kubuntu 15.10 with Plasma5 and I don't know where to add the ppa's
<lordievader> Carl_Atnip: What ppa's?
<Carl_Atnip> My complaint is not a bug, but my scanner worked in ubuntu, but doesn't work with kubuntu
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: Follow the instructions on the PPAs, which are usually opening a terminal (Konsole) and pasting some commands
<lordievader> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Carl_Atnip> #hateball thanks- the apt-get remove worked PERFECTLY
<hateball> Carl_Atnip: :)
<Guest4679> !Konversation
<Carl_Atnip> Off I Go @@@
<Carl_Atnip> bye
<Asusgamer> h
<Asusgamer> hi
<soee> hi Asusgamer
<Asusgamer> i have a problem with window decorations
<Asusgamer> when i click on win decorations , settings crash
<soee> what settings exactly ?
<Asusgamer> i get Executable: systemsettings5 PID: 2152 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 28.08.2015 11:36:51 message
<Asusgamer> i  installed some themes and after settings (win decoration) crashing
<Asusgamer> someone can help me plz ?
<Asusgamer> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Asusgamer> !xfce
<ubottu> Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
<jemand> Hi, again
<jemand> till last week I had several crashes on KWIN. Since an upgrade 4 days ago now the whole system freezes after a while.
<jemand> From what I found googeling this showstopper is not just on my system.
<jemand> Does anybody know if there is a solution in the pipe?
<soee> jemand: on Vivid with Plama 5.3.2 ?
<jemand> jep
<soee> are you sure you have 5.3.2 ?
<jemand> mom...
<jemand> reboot...
<jemand> soee: it's Plasma 5.2.2.
<soee> you mean 5.3.2 ? :)
<jemand> no it's 5.2.2
<jemand> i did all upgrades
<soee> can't be
<soee> do you have backports ppa enabled ? and are you sure you are on Kubuntnu 15.04 ?
<jemand> I set the system up - brand new yesterday - and did All upgrades
<jemand> no
<soee> no - what ? :)
<jemand> no ppa's
<soee> ahh, please add backports
<jemand> from box
<jemand> which?
<soee> type in Terminal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> than press ENTER when  it asks
<soee> than: sudo apt update
<jemand> i'm in tty2
<soee> than: sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> jemand: so you are in cli just type this commands
<jemand> 359 updates - let's see...  thx
<soee> ;]
<jemand> frozen again ;-(
<jemand> after reboot
<jemand> soee: Now it's    Kubuntu 15.04   Plasma 5.3.2    QT 5.4.1   Kernel 3.19.0-26-generic   64bit
<soee> jemand: nice but does it work for you ?
<jemand> nope - the freeze comes a little earlier now.
<soee> jemand: just or test, go to tty and in  your home folder rename .config to .config_bak and .kde to .kde_bak
<soee> than ty to login again
<jemand> ah - ok
<nishikino-maki> i using fcitx... in firefox it's work but in konversation is not....
<soee> lordievader: ^ do you know anything about it ?
<francoise> bonjour la liste
<soee> hiho francoise
<lordievader> jemand: Did you try the xrender backend yesterday?
<jemand> yes I tried xrender
<lordievader> And?
<jemand> nope - still freezing after xrender and now after new .config and .kde
<lordievader> Hmpf
<soee> what GPU you have >
<jemand> after multiple crashes with KWIN till the update last week the symptoms are similar - the freeze begins with the taskbar - i think it's stil KWIN.
<jemand> NVIDIA GT216GLM  Quadro FX 880M
<lordievader> jemand: Do you make use of network mounts?
<jemand> no - and I tested Nouveaou and NVIDIA
<lordievader> Hmm, then I have no idea what might be the cause.
<soee> jemand: what nvidia driver you tested ?
<jemand> THX for help - but I think I have to wait for next Kubuntu - and as I can't wait I have tu change the distro - I loved KDE
<soee> jemand: what driver ?
<lordievader> jemand: You could install Trusty.
<jemand> there are a lot of hints saying I'll have the same prob with Trusty now.
<lordievader> Why?
<jemand> soee: NVIDIA 340.76
<soee> jemand: please try 352
<soee> jemand: add this ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<soee> than: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<soee> than: sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<jemand> ok - next try - THX
<soee> ah after adding ppa: sudo apt update
<soee> if you want more info about this ppa read http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-developers-set-up-dedicated-repository-for-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-489188.shtml
<soee> 352 is latets stable driver
<soee> im using on my laptop 355 beta and also works perfect, but you should stay with stable
<jemand> ok
<jemand> soee: NV352 didn't even show a screen - back to Nouveau - freezes - now I test NV355...
<alvin> What's the difference with the Xorg-edgers PPA?
<soee> alvin: i think in xorgedgers there is more various packages that driver and thay can break your system - that is my experiance
<alvin> I see that graphics-drivers takes the nvidia drivers from xorg-edgers
<alvin> I need those newer drivers now on Kubuntu, to make the boot screen visible when using encryption. Might switch to graphics-ppa. It looks like it changes less.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jemand> soee:  Bug ID: 351832  http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.bugs/1635328
<soee> jemand: you should join #plasma and ask about it there
<jemand> ah - helpful THX
<soee> jemand: you could also try 15.10 beta
<soee> it has new kernel line 4.x so maybe also would have some good impact
<jemand> Jep - as my system is f*** - I'll give 15.10 a try
<Voyage> this is the closest I can get but I have kubuntu 14 LTS. Is this still valid : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Single_xorg.conf   ?
<Voyage>  how can I add devices in xorg? mouse, keyboard, vga? I am trying to do multiseat
<yofel> Voyage: xorg.conf works the same as it did in the past. Most values are just auto-detected these days
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> how do I make commments in the xorg.conf?
<Voyage> yofel,  These are my devices I was able to sort out. I hope that identification is enough. Now I have NO idea how to set 2 groups of multiseat. http://pastie.org/10381571
<yofel> I'm clueless how to set up multiseat either, sorry
<Voyage>  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Single_xorg.conf but its over my head
<Voyage> k
<Voyage>  I had this http://pastie.org/10381718  in xorg and tried to do multiseat in kubuntu but when I rebooted, the display on 'kubuntu' logo got stuck. I have to put livecd to delete the file. Any clues?
<Voyage> log at bottom http://pastie.org/10381822
<Voyage> there is no /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc, where do I put configs/
<Voyage> helo......
<Voyage>  where should I put these settings? http://pastebin.com/bxGbHNra
<Voyage> Has anyone done multiseat confi on kubuntu?
<Voyage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Voyage> where should I place this http://pastebin.com/7GqELp0k ?
<sithlord48> yout lightdm config
<sithlord48> Voyage:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<sithlord48> Voyage:  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf seams like a good place to put it
<sithlord48> Voyage:  or /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<Voyage> is this http://pastie.org/10381822 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf          and  this http://pastebin.com/7GqELp0k    in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf     ok?
<sithlord48> according to that wiki page you can use /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<sithlord48> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<sithlord48> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<sithlord48> and yes the first part for your xorg.conf
<Voyage> sithlord48,  first part? not the later?
<sithlord48> the second links text should go in the light dm config
<Voyage> yes, thats for /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Voyage> this http://pastebin.com/7GqELp0k    in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Voyage>  this http://pastie.org/10381822 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sithlord48> sounds good to me.. if the lightdm config doesn't work try one of the other locations above for the config
<regedit> just wanted to report a sort-of security issue (too lazy to file a bug or anything) FWIW: the kubuntu/plasma session login system seems to get thrown off for a bit if plugging in a 2nd monitor, and for a few seconds may display a flash of the desktop & visible applications etc. before properly blocking it with the login view
<regedit> if any sensitive content were on screen, someone could get a glimpse of it for a few sec
<sithlord48> regedit: that should be fixed in future versions and more so when on a wayland session
<regedit> is kubuntu going wayland?
<sithlord48> idk but kde will be
<regedit> ah
<sithlord48> irc plasma 5.4 has a wayland backend to test with
<regedit> i'm guessing thats not currently released (dev channel or wtvr)
<jemand> soee: jemand: you could also try 15.10 beta - I did - it works very smooth - looking forward to Kubuntu 15.10 - What a jump!!
<genii> regedit: This also happens with Nvidia cards in general
<regedit> genii: never on windows, for example
<genii> nvidia linux driver, more specifically. The card keeps a cache onboard which it shows momentarily before it's re-initialized by X  for the login screen
<sithlord48> i think issues like that are part of why wayland
<sithlord48> screen locker and friends are just hacks on X server . on wayland they are part of the compisitor
<vishnudev_> asdas\
<soee> jemand: so it works fine ?
<jemand> jep - NVIDIA doesn't - I stick to Nouveau - the rest is just awesome - THX
<Guest95155> hello?
<Guest95155> Is anyone online who could help me? =)
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metallic> During my tryout of Kubuntu 15.04 I saw those «activities» things, present in 14.04, weren't there. Am I the only one who never understood them?
<Jop_V> metallic: Nope, you're not the only one
<metallic> to be honest, I didn't try to understand them at all :(
<metallic> By the way, I experienced a thing in Kubuntu 15.04, I think it's a bug. There is an option in the «account details» section that lets you set how many dots are shown when typing a password
<metallic> I selected "nothing" but it didn't work
<LjL-Alps> he
<metallic> may you check if the same happens to you?
<richard> hi there
<richard> anyone on? =)
<Guest84852> Hello?
<sithlord48> hello
<Guest84852> I have a question about mounting partions in UEFI
<sithlord48> !ask your question
<ubottu> sithlord48: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sithlord48> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest84852> I had to install Kubuntu in legacy mode, and when I first ran the installer i had an error installing GRUB
<sithlord48> ok
<Guest84852> I managed to work around this with aforementioned legacy mode, but now I cannot see any oof y HDD in uefi or bio
<sithlord48> non of you hard drives are listed in your bios?
<sithlord48> the machine boots?
<Guest84852> sorry, the machine boots in legacy
<Guest84852> but when I try and boot in uefi I can not see my HDD
<sithlord48> is your disc GPT or MBR formated ?
<Guest84852> I think MBR
<Guest84852> but I will check
<sithlord48> i think only GPT works with UEIF
<metallic> yes
<Guest84852> stupid question
<metallic> on my father's computer, which has Windows 10 and secure boot and UEFI, he can boot Kubuntu by first accessing UEFI and enabling «legacy boot mode»
<Guest84852> how do i check in kubuntu? the partition manager doesn't want to tell me
<metallic> Guest84852: the partition manager does tell you
<metallic> click on one of the menus, I think it is «view»
<Guest84852> they are in md-dos
<metallic> let me start the program
<sithlord48> ms-dos = MBR
<Guest84852> thank you
<Guest84852> so what are my options, is running in legacy ok?
<sithlord48> sure
<metallic> as I said in my father's computer that works, but every time he wants to boot Windows he has to switch legacy to the other option
<sithlord48> the only differance i have noticed when using legacy on UEFI machines is the bios output maybe a different size
<sithlord48> UEFI it might be full res . legacy maybe 640x480 , only that screen that shows you bios boot up stuff (
<Guest84852> Hmm, ok. No problems with resolution or drivers, it was just very strange. I've had no problems with ubuntu and fedora in the past and UEFI
<Guest84852> thought I had bricked myself for a solid minute at one point XD
<metallic> I still have BIOS
<sithlord48> i use UEFI on my newer laptop and BIOS mostly everywhere else
<Guest84852> so I have Kubuntu installed on dev/sda, and for some reason also in dev/sdb
<Guest84852> would it be fine to just format sdb?
<Guest84852> did you manage to install on uefi then sithlord?
<metallic> Guest84852: do you have a USB stick attached to the computer?
<Guest84852> not any more.
<metallic> then sdb is a secondary storage device
<sithlord48> well i made and EFI partition then when doing the discs i added it to my fstab as /boot/EFI . and installed grub
<sithlord48> grub2 .. there are other boot managers that work better with efi from what im told but i have only really used grub2 for it
<Guest84852> oh, so it's running alongside windows, I had no problem when dual booting, but ditched windows and that's when i ran into prlem
<sithlord48> the disk has to be GPT partition scheme for it to work correctly
<sithlord48> not me i have only linux on that machine
<Guest84852> Hmm, ok. Do you know if there is a way to remount a device and have it be seen in uefi? Do i reformat to GPT then mount it back to dev/sda?
<sithlord48> you need to reformat it to GPT type and redo your partitions . you MUST add a EFI one (iirc FAT or FAT32 is the format)
<sithlord48> the EFI partitions is where the bootloader gets put. your mount point will be /boot/EFI\
<Guest84852> ok
<Guest84852> i'm going to try!
<Guest84852> wish me luck =)
<sithlord48> good luck :D
<pf100> Hi kubuntu-ers!
<sithlord48> hello
<metallic> sithlord48: he said luck, not good luck :P
<sithlord48> its a kind of luck no?
<ubuntu> Wayland how check it is working ?
<Guest60129> Wayland how check it is working plaese help )
<Guest84852> hi sithlord
<sithlord48> ji
<Guest84852> ran into an issue
<sithlord48> what ?
<Guest84852> reformatted 0 problem, it is not GPT and Fat32
<Guest84852> but i can't set the mount point as /boot/EFI\
<Guest84852> there is no EFI directory in boot
<sithlord48> ok you need to make one extra partition and that will mount to /boot/EFI
<sithlord48> iirc you cna even select EFI system partiton as a type it should to the rest for you
<Guest84852> while formatting, right?
<sithlord48> you may need to manually type the mount point
<sithlord48> yes
<sithlord48> use the partitons as "EFI system partiton"
<Guest84852> ok
<sithlord48> Guest84852: this isthe offical advice. i have so togo soon so i might not be on if you have any other problems
<sithlord48> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS
<Guest84852> Thanks for the link! I can't set the partition as EFI system part for some reason =/
<sithlord48> just you don't need todo the bios parts
<Guest84852> i'm using stock KDE partition manager
<sithlord48> FAT32 and mount point is /boot/EFI
<Guest84852> ok, GPT check, Fat32 check I will manually set the point
<sithlord48> Guest84852:  picture walk thru using here : http://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-15-04-installation-on-uefi-firmware/
<Guest84852> that last list is interesting
<Guest84852> link*
<Guest84852> i think i might try a fresh install and set that up manually
<Guest84852> thanks for the help Sithlord!
<Guest84852> I'm going to give this a try!
<akasic> hi all, i recently installed chromium but flash is missing (not in firefox), any help? thnx
<akasic> shall i install pepperflashplugin?
<akasic> ok i will try it
<akasic> solved
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> was going to say, "yes" :) anyhow
<akasic> heheheh
<akasic> thnx
<akasic> thnx it worked on restart
<nightwalkerkg> Is there a way to install KDE 5.4 on Xubuntu 14.04 ?
<nightwalkerkg> Or any latest stable release.
<nightwalkerkg> Anyone ?
#kubuntu 2015-08-29
<misterno> topic
<Fritigern> Suddenly, Kubuntu has decided to prohibit the execution of shell scripts from the desktop, even if it is a linked one. The message is "The file desktop:/<script_name> is an executable program. For safety it will not be started". I have used that script for a long time and i want to keep using it from the desktop. How can I restore the old behaviour?
<valorie> Fritigern: I was getting that for awhile too
<valorie> have you upgraded to plasma 5?
<Fritigern> I have been using P5 for a couplew of months now. But i recently added the packports PPA.
<Fritigern> *backports (stupid typos)
<Fritigern> valorie: How did you fix this issue? If at all.
<valorie> Fritigern: I think I removed it and readded it
<valorie> the xdg-data-dir path is now different
<valorie> rather than ~/.kde/* it is now ~/.config and ~/.local
<valorie> somehow or other I fixed it, and that must have been it
<Fritigern> I'm afraid that I already knew about ~/.config, though I have yet to explore ~/.local, though I don;t know what I could/should look for
<Guest77126> Hi, i am haveing problems downloading and installing updates on Kubuntu 15.04. http://hastebin.com/yahepemaku.avrasm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<admin-g> hello is anybody online??
<lordievader> admin-g: See /names
<admin-g> lordievader i am having some problems with kubuntu desktop enviorment on ubuntu 15.04 when i start my computer it goes right into kubuntu and i get a blackscreen and the mouse
<lordievader> admin-g: Does alt+f2 get your krunner?
<admin-g> lordievader i can get there but no commands work it doesnt even ask me to sign in
<lordievader> admin-g: Is that blackscreen after you login or before?
<admin-g> lordievader before
<lordievader> admin-g: Hmm, interesting. What graphics card and driver do you use?
<admin-g> lordievader its intel HD and the drivers are the ones from the open source when you install ubuntu
<lordievader> Intel and a black screen? Wow. Try nomodeset perhaps that fixes things.
<lordievader> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<misterno> any news on when will 14.10 come out
<admin-g> should i put that in the terminal??
<admin-g> misterno ubuntu 14.10??
<misterno> sorry 15.10
<misterno> kubuntu
<lordievader> !schedule
<misterno> !schedule
<lordievader> 29-15:49 < ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
 * lordievader is back in a bit
<admin-g> misterno ohh haha i was like wuut umm its 22 of oktober i think
<admin-g> misterno not 100% tho so dont hate me lol
<misterno> what about plasma 5.4 backport
<misterno> will that come sooner
<admin-g> misterno bro all the flavors come at the same time as ubuntu 15.10 does right now ubuntu and all the flavors or at alpha or something
<misterno> i see
<admin-g> misterno sorry they are in beta and its the 22nd of october that they will release
<excalibr> Hi. how do you change panel opacity in 15.04?
<excalibr> I dont see the option in panel settings
<admin-g> excalibr did you try to google it?
<SouL__> Guys, where are the wallpapers saved? I don't remember where I placed my actual wallpaper, and I would like to know if there is some directory in Plasma pointing to the wallpaper or something.
<soee> excalibr: i thnk you can't.
<soee> SouL__: custom wallpaper ?
<SouL__> Yes soee
<soee> so it is where you had it
<soee> try to hover wallpaper thumb and see its name, than search for this file
<BluesKaj> or create a wallpaper folder in ~/ and copy some of your fav pics over then choose yjr "open folder ' option in desktop settings
<lordievader> misterno: It might be that 5.4 will never be backported to Vivid.
<BluesKaj> yjr/yr/your
<SouL__> soee: I don't have the HDD where I placed the wallpaper, so i think is stored somewhere else too
<misterno> lordievader i see, most likely will come with 15.10
<lordievader> misterno: That is what I think. Wily will get it first anyways and it is still at 5.4 beta (last time I checked). So I think, just my thoughts, 5.4 will go to Wily only since it is a lot of work to backport it to Vidid. And since the support window for Vivid is rather short it ain't really worth it.
<alvin> I just came in here to look for those backports. I'm fed up with 5.3's bugs.
<BluesKaj> Wily's a mess on my pc, so i'm giving up on it for a while
<lordievader> BluesKaj: A mess how?
<BluesKaj> unusable , ..freezes and crashes
<lordievader> Hmm...
<BluesKaj> and i don't like it anyway ...plasma 5 isn't for me
<BluesKaj> I'm very disappointed in the direction KDE /Kubuntu is going
<BluesKaj> sticking with 14.04 for now
<r3dks> Hi, I just upgraded to 15.10 beta via 'do-release-upgrade', but I'm not sure I see KDE Applications 15.08 apps. Dolphin, for example, still seems to be the 4.x version. Do I need to upgrade the kde packages separately?
<r3dks> (I'm sorry if this is not the right channel for unreleased/beta discussions)
<soee> 15.08 aren't yet in archive
<soee> some parts amybe
<r3dks> soee: Oh, ok. I saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/Kubuntu#KDE_Applications_15.08 and thought they were in
<soee> not yet, kopete is a bit hard to package in this release
<soee> and it holds back apps
<r3dks> soee: ok, will check back later. Thanks!
<ejay> Last update for wily is just great. Bravo. Braaavoo.
<ejay> It's like - plasma is fucked up, let's make it even more broken.
<soee> it works fine for me :)
<soee> you did upgrade from Vivid ?
<ejay> I mean, I know it's alpha but damn, plasma was fine till last update. Why, they destroyed it again.
<lordievader> ejay: Please watch your language.
<ejay> lordievader: fucked up is a perfect desctription of what is goin on now with plasma.
<ejay> such mess
<lordievader> ejay: Again, watch your language. This is a family friendly channel.
<soee> ejay: hey, you have stable Unity you can use :)
<ejay> unity is trying to invent circle. useless.
<soee> atm. there is a lot happening in Kubuntu packaging that may cause troubles thats why development versions aren't recomended for daily use
<soee> alse there was this gcc transition in ubuntu
<ejay> "stable" is as usable as alpha so yeah
<soee> ejay: anyway you did fresh install ?
<ejay> soee: fresh install - what for?
<soee> ejay: i'm just asking if you are trying some fresh install or if you did upgrade. Anyway as ia said, atm. a lot is happening with packages and not all will work as expected. For example today updates want to remove kubuntu-dekstop, okular etc. :)
<soee> i suggest to stay with on Vivid or LTS and if you decide to use Wily please be ready to have something broken
<soee> you/we can't expect all will work all the time on developement version. tbh. it is impossible :)
<ejay> im on wily because it is working better then 15.04. everything were fine till last update when plasmashell decided to go full retard.
<soee> please define retard ?
<soee> did you tried upgrade to 5.4 ?
<nishikino-maki> KDE5.4.... i think it's will be added wayland support?
<soee> there is no KDE 5.4, it is Plasma 5.4
<ejay> soee: i'm in a process of looking for cause of high as hell plasmashell hunger for cpu, removing cache files did not help.
<soee> ejay: on what Plasma version ?
<ejay> soee: 5.3.95?
<soee> oh ok, maybe you want to try 5.4 final if you are not afraid something might break :)
<ejay> yeah, its 5.3.95. up to date wily alpha 1
<ejay> soee: is it in backports?
<soee> ejay: no, backports for Wily are empty as there is not higher version to backport anything from
<soee> Plasma 5.4 is in staging ppa
<ejay> soee: mkay, thanks
<ejay> soee: is it ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<soee> ejay: yes
<ejay> soee: thanks
<soee> ejay: but one package probably wont upgrade, it is plasma-nm beaus eit requires one package that is currently in proposed ppa, so you either enable proposed ppa (than might break your system) or download this package and install manualy
<ejay> soee: hahahahaha
<soee> i'm not sure what is funny here
<ejay> I was like "i will spend 30 mins with Rosseta Stone" and now I need to fix that mess.
<ejay> it is funny IMHO
<ejay> Ok, lets assume that I want to help to make plasma better. I want to file a bug report but have no clue where to look for clues what broke plasmashell. Symptons: plasmashell is eating 25% of cpu. Clearing cache is not a solution.
<ejay> It started just after booting my laptop. Everything was fine till today.
<admin-g_> hello guys i was wondering how to change the path of webstorm when i try to start it the computer gives me a alert window saying "could not launch <path to webstorm.sh>" i went to that path toonly to be reminded that i moved my webstorm to another path
<Fritigern> admin-g_: As a workaround, you could set a symlink at the the old webstorm location. I should allow webstorm to work again until you find a more permanent solution.
<admin-g_> Fritigern what do you mean with a syslink
<admin-g_> Fritigern nvm i think i got what you meant what i did was i took the Webstorm folder it tried to open and placed it where it thought it was and it is working with no problems now
<KNRO> Will 15.10 ship with Plasma 5.4 ?
<yofel> yes
<reborn> how it stable for kubuntu 15.04?
<soee> what ? :)
<reborn> How it stable for kubuntu 15.04? is good or waiting for next the new verison?
<soee> well it should be stable, but keep in mind it uses Plasma 5
<reborn> Yes, i am aware of that.
<soee> and using backports ppa is recommended to get 5.3.2
<ejay> reborn: 15.04 is not stable and ready for daily use
<reborn> i see.
<soee> ejay: maybe for you. it worked perfect for me since very first betas :)
<ejay> soee: lucky you
<soee> i'v been using it on 3 machines before jump to Wily on all of them
<soee> ejay: i think it is impossible to make system fully work on 100% machines, so i think we can call 15.04 stable but each shoudl test it
<reborn> nice
<reborn> soee, what's your spec computer?
<akasic> youll find flash issues, power management issues, power off issues, not able to unninstall some themes and then juts push to bash...
<soee> reborn: they are various, my parents have some Core2duo + nvidia, i'm working now on Dell laptop (i7, nvidia, 8GB ram), at work i have intel cpu + nvidia
<akasic> few plasma widgets
<soee> akasic: power off issue shoudl be fixed with 5.3.2
<ejay> soee: plasma in 15.04 is just broken. with wily stability is far better. that was a such stupid idea to jump into plasma with 15.04.
<soee> lso what flash issues ?
<akasic> uncompability when installing other window managers, the wm selector may turn black
<akasic> etc
<akasic> are the developers going to make something with the plasmoids? any way to make them for 5
<reborn> I see. i am fan of AMD.
<akasic> nah, is flash specific probably
<reborn> and i am not interest in games.
<akasic> one than visualizing videos, its open the audio over the finished one, in the same window, instead of going to the next page, on utube
<soee> akasic: what plasmoids/widgets ?
<akasic> as u see, my computer may differ from yours
<akasic> for example, the moons of jupiter or the solar-system
<soee> akasic: this is not related to Kubuntu but Plasma :) you should ask on #plasma if there are any plans to port them to Plasma 5
<akasic> ok hnx
<akasic> thnx
<reborn> so how about new feature for 5.4?
<akasic> i must recognize that in the last 4 weeks, it increased its stability and strange issues had decreased a lot
<akasic> also, in the last updates, my battery was behaving very strange (not broken) and sometimes charge, and ohers not, my solution was to open the pc, and extract the built-in battery
<akasic> after that, the pc became very smooth and fast
<reborn> which is link for latest update?
<akasic> for an image or what
<reborn> i am now installed kubuntu 15.04, which link for backport to update?
<strayPuppy> Hey guys, is there anyway to restart the desktop after is crashed?  my icons, menu bars and backgrounds are gone, but my apps are still running?
<strayPuppy> oops forget, it just came back on.
<strayPuppy> still would like to know what is the command, cause it has happened before.
<bprompt> strayPuppy:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/213680/how-to-restart-kwin-when-it-is-hung
<strayPuppy> bprompt: wow, thanks!
<strayPuppy> that's exactly what I needed    Cheers!
<bprompt> np
#kubuntu 2015-08-30
<megm> Hi I need some help please, I have a dell xps 13 2014 with kubuntu 14.04. The battery drained while I was gone and now it booted into busybox. Can I still save some files?
<Finetundar> megm: you mean a TTY?
<megm> Just a sec I'll get you a picture I'm not sure
<Finetundar> Terminal, command line, etc.
<megm> http://imgur.com/11xVouP
<megm> Sorry I'm on my phone hope you can read it
<Finetundar> uh, are you able to use normal terminal commands?
<megm> Yes
<megm> I'm in / I think
<Finetundar> try pressing ctrl+alt+F7
<megm> All black now
<megm> No text
<megm> I can type
<Finetundar> um, ok hit ctrl+alt+F1
<megm> Lie a txt
<Finetundar> huh?
<megm> K back to the terminal
<Finetundar> did oyu mean like?
<megm> yes like
<megm> Stupid autocorrect
<megm> I hit typed reboot
<Finetundar> so, let's try 'sudo service lightdm stop' then 'sudo service lightdm start'
<Finetundar> oh, ok
<megm> Fuck!
<megm> Error unknown filesystem
<megm> Rescue mode: grub
<Finetundar> oh god.
<megm> This is really bad
<Finetundar> uh. hmm
<megm> Why is there no help command D:
<Finetundar> well, it's still recoverable. Do you have a backup hard drive? or something that has lots of space to back up to?
<megm> Yes
<Finetundar> ok. Do you still have the original install medium?
<megm> No but I have a USB and another pc
<megm> Brb why am I doing this on my phone...
<Finetundar> ok, so let's make a live usb. Do you remember how to do that?
<megmpc> yes i have to do it on windows, do you know a good program for that?
<megmpc> why must this happen when im high
<Finetundar> I usually use unetbootin
<Finetundar> so lets start with that
<megmpc> k thanks ill do that, have to download it
<megmpc> can i use kubuntu 15?
<Finetundar> As long as it's a live system it'll do
<Finetundar> *live system w/ a gui
<megmpc> oh right
<megmpc> will mint do?
<megmpc> think i have that lying around
<Finetundar> sure
<megmpc> ok no it doesnt work, ill come back when i can boot on the usb
<Finetundar> ok. I'm gonna go grab dinner
<Finetundar> hows it going megmpc?
<megmpc> just downloaded kubuntu 15 im going to update afterwards
<megmpc> but my pc is playing stupid...
<Finetundar> what do you mean?
<megmpc> i have downloaded it but chrome isnt showing it as done but it still hase .download
<megmpc> never mind it worked
<Finetundar> sweet
<megmpc> installing iso
<Finetundar> so. Basically you'll wanna backup the home folder and I feel like there may be one more. And then youcan reinstall, upgrade or uninstall kubuntu
<megmpc> k ill give it a shot thanks, going to get something to eat getting on to 3 am here
<Finetundar> definately should eat
<megmpc> so I booted onto the usb, but it doesnt show the hard drive
<megmpc> or the external
<Finetundar> huh?
<megmpc> in /media there is only cdrom
<Finetundar> erm
<Finetundar> how about in dolphin?
<megmpc> under devices there is loop devices and UUI
<Finetundar> um. hang tight
<Finetundar> megmpc: have you ever used gparted?
<megmpc> ehm think so but i dont have my harddrive partitioned
<Finetundar> here, run this in a terminal  sudo lshw -class disk -short
<megmpc> found the harddrive and the usb with kubuntu on it
<Finetundar> with gparted or the command
<megmpc> the command
<Finetundar> ok. But it doesn't pop up in dolphin?
<megmpc> if i try another usb it works
<megmpc> no
<Finetundar> megmpc: ok. hmm
<Finetundar> megmpc: I think we need to take this to #ubuntu.
<Guest9180> hgdskf
<Finetundar> Largely because they'll know much more than I do
<megmpc> can i install kubuntu 15 along side 14 and the recover it?
<megmpc> ok
<megmpc> thanks for the help
<Finetundar> megmpc: np.
<Finetundar> Guest9180: hi
<Finetundar> megmpc: also, how old is the hdd?
<megmpc> not old works fine otherwise
<megmpc> the external one
<megmpc> its showing up on dolphin now
<megmpc> i changed the usb ports
<Finetundar> megmpc: what about the internal one?
<megmpc> nothing
<Finetundar> no I mean age wise
<megmpc> 1-2 years
<Finetundar> brand?
<megmpc> are we talking about the external one?
<megmpc> oh
<Finetundar> internal
<megmpc> dunno
<megmpc> sec
<Finetundar> hmm. is the computer a laptop?
<megmpc> dell xps 13 2014
<Finetundar> oh, right.
<megmpc> gparted lists it but with warnings that its unable to detect file system
<Finetundar> megmpc: that is an issue.
<Finetundar> megmpc: has the laptop been bashed around any?
<megmpc> i mostly transported it in by bag but not more than that
<megmpc> although it fell from about 2 ft the other day
<Finetundar> megmpc: hmm
<Finetundar> seems like is has an ssd
<Finetundar> so hdd shouldn't be failing
<Finetundar> but that may be a possibility
<alex_______> hi all... can anyone help with advice re: kubuntu 15.10?
<Finetundar> megmpc: I dunno man. I guess ask in #ubuntu. I'm out of ideas
<alex_______> more specifically, HiDPI on Kubuntu 15.10
<megmpc> k ill try, thanks a lot!
<alex_______> even more specifically, how to extend the display scaling -- which is awesome -- to the initial sddm login screen?
<alex_______> hardware is built-in Intel Haswell... what I've tried so far: creating 90-monitor.conf with DisplaySize, section cut'n'pasted from xorg.conf that worked on Kubuntu 15.04 on same laptop -- ignored by X
<alex_______> on attempt to enable more parameters (Viewpoint etc), X hangs on load with soft reboot (ctl-alt-del) possible
<alex_______> attempt to create a new xorg.conf with Xorg :1 -configure fails with segfault... anyone has any suggestions?
<roasted_> hi friends
<Finetundar> hello roasted_
<roasted_> anybody know offhand if the 15.10 daily includes plasma 5.4 yet? Or is it still 5.3?
<roasted_> looks like no
<gschanuel> hello folks. I'm installing kubuntu for my dad. The only issue i'm having here is that there are some missing translations to pt_BR
<gschanuel> i have already set the language options on SystemSettings and also installed every pt_BR package I found
<gschanuel> still some things are translated to pt_PT and others are in english
<gschanuel> it's a mess!
<gschanuel> how can I solve this?
<gschanuel> dolphin have some pt_PT translations
<gschanuel> Muon Discover is in english
<gschanuel> i'm on kubuntu 15.04
<gschanuel> is there another version with full translation to pt_BR
<gschanuel> is 15.04 stin an unfinished version?
<gschanuel> does kubuntu 14.10 have all translations?
<gschanuel> thanks for your help.. you are very kind.. i'm rolling back to 14.10
<ahoneybun> roasted_: Beta 1 has the 5.4 wallpaper so I believe so
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Wily had 5.4 beta last time I checked.
<Ped7g> my problem: kubuntu 15.04 + backports PPA, setting up looks to dark theme, and suddenly Dolphin insists on light menu bar. I tried to change trough many theme settings, reboot between, but that menu in dolphin is stuck to something. Any idea, where it may come from? Some config file somewhere?~
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<akasic> hi, ive already set my window with no title bar or boders, but i cant accesc the specific window or application settings menu, is any way to access it?
<akasic> thnx
<akasic> ok its in settings
<jxjl> hi, I have just nstalled kubuntu 15.04 and I have problems with touchscreen, when I tap on anything in plasma, it always executes button in the right top corner independently on button I tap, in apps the touchscreen works as expected
<yugdrix> hi
<Swipe-> Do the widgets stay sticky on the dashboard in Plasma 5.4? Has that been fixed?
<kde-fan> suche kicker für kde 5
<kde-fan> kicker for kde 5 ?
<tom___> hello
<Swipe-> In 5.3, ctrl+F12 enables dashboard, you add a couple of widgets to the dashboard you've just shown and then press ctrl+F12 expecting them to stay inside the dashboard
<Swipe-> But what happens is they are now on the desktop instead
<Swipe-> i.e.the widgets won't stay in the dashboard
<Swipe-> making it a pointless feature
<BluesKaj> never bothered with the dashboard, dunno why it's there, doesn't seem to do much except minimize everythig
<t45> hello
<BluesKaj> hi t45
<t45> hi
<t45> who are you
<BluesKaj> do you have a kubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> t45, please stop pm-ing me
<t45> well how do you add other servers??
<BluesKaj> in which client?
<t45> big fun
<BluesKaj> t45, https://konversation.kde.org/
<balu85961> всем привет
<balu85961> :)
<Unit193> !ru | balu85961
<ubottu> balu85961: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<balu85961> ok
<balu85961> then communicate only in English right?
<help> hi
<Guest29870> is anyone having problems getting compizconfig working? im running kubuntu 15.4
<Guest29870> is anyone having problems getting compizconfig working? im running kubuntu 15.4
<Guest29870> hi
<Guest29870> how do u get help
<newtokubuntu> hi
<bprompt> allo
 * strayPuppy woof
<newtokubuntu> i cant seem to get compizconfig working on kde kubuntu v15.04
<newtokubuntu> can somone help me
<bprompt> hmmm I don't use it myself newtokubuntu... and I run 12.04
<newtokubuntu> you run kde 12.04/
<newtokubuntu> or kwin
<bprompt> kubuntu 12.04, and I run lxde, no kwin, I do have kwin though
<newtokubuntu> i think kwin comes with ubuntu?
<bprompt> well... with kde
<newtokubuntu> its a script i think
<bprompt> kwin is the kde window manager
<newtokubuntu> would it be under system
<bprompt> yes
<surgy> i need help. im actually running ubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19 with unity wm. i have two monitors. I have a program that keeps opening in the left monitor. i want it to open in the right monitor. i have tried compiz settings and other things. i think the problem is actually in X sense it does the same in all flavors of ubuntu.
<surgy>  i need help. im actually running ubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19 with unity wm. i have two monitors. I have a program that keeps opening in the left monitor. i want it to open in the right monitor. i have tried compiz settings and other things. i think the problem is actually in X sense it does the same in all flavors of ubuntu.
<surgy> in ubuntu 14.04 can i use a .desktop to determine which monitor the application will start on? if so then how?
<newtokubuntu> sup
<newtokubuntu> any idea how to set kubuntu v15.04 to have it so i could switch between windowww?
#kubuntu 2016-08-29
<IrcsomeBot> efollow_vm was added by: efollow_vm
<IrcsomeBot> helciojulio was added by: helciojulio
<IrcsomeBot> Tom (A) was added by: Tom (A)
<interfear> Hello, I recently purchased a dell laptop that is preinstalled with Ubuntu, and I love it, I haven't used linux in quite a while and the Unity window manager seems kind of sparse, how does Kubuntu compare with the newest KDE Plasma, its been years since I last used KDE
<matt1> interf
<matt1> quit
<ussher_> bugger, was interested in that conversation.  also interested in the dell linux version but prefer kde.  Its what issues the 4k screen is going to have that keep me hesitant
<est31> Hi, there is this weird program that always asks me to install flash
<est31> but I dont like flash and I dont want flash
<est31> how can I make it stop?
<mate_ma> Hello! Help me please! Could I install kubuntu from console? (ctrl+alt+f_) without gui? Gui stopped at launching
<mate_ma> Hello! Help me please! Could I install kubuntu from console? (ctrl+alt+f_) without gui? Gui stopped at launching
<est31> mate_ma, type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<est31> if you already have ubuntu
<est31> mate_ma, or are you in live cd?
<mate_ma> I'm in live cd, yes
<mate_ma> I need install full system, not only gui.
<est31> hm I dont know then
<est31> mate_ma, you can try to reboot and then chose the "headless installer"
<est31> it should work too
<mate_ma> hm, where is "headless installer"? I don't have it in my install menu
<est31> mate_ma, is there some entry like "no gui"?
<mate_ma> no(
<est31> search for something like that
<mate_ma> I tryed to search but all google's links goes to installing systems working without gui (like server ubuntu). I need load install without gui, but with working gui in future
<ussher_> install without the gui, then once its installed do what est31 said and 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<est31> ussher_, do you have any clue for my question?
<mate_ma> usher, ok, thanks, I will try
<ussher_> probably the flash-installer plugin that I see needs updating occasionally.  as a guess.  or install flash to the system, then disable it via the browser you use.
<ussher_> est31:  the name of it in apt-get is 'flashplugin-installer'
<ussher_> maybe purge that.
<est31> ussher_, I dont have that installed :(
<ussher_> ah.
<yotux> est31 : where are you seeing this message
<est31> yotux, in the system tray
<est31> then when I click on it it asks for my password
<yotux> interesting, I have never saw it down there
<ussher_> right click? what does it say?
<est31> hmm I think I need to restart to get it again
<est31> I've closed it unfortunately :(
<est31> brb
<IrcsomeBot> Ulisses was added by: Ulisses
<est31> hrmm, it didn't show up
<est31> maybe its connected to some cron like thing or sth
<yotux> not sure, I'm not a huge flash fan either sadly my school uses it
<est31> ahh there it is
<yotux> when you right click what does it say
<est31> not much
<est31> only commands
<est31> but I have a window now
<est31> there are x commands that help you to find out which window corresponds to which process
<est31> from that I find out the package
<est31> and then i uninstall it
<est31> yotux, I am happy that my school wasn't as "technical" as yours :)
<est31> my uni doesnt require flash either
<yotux> My econ professor is using Launchpad this term so it requires flash
<yotux> Silly blackboard and what not.... have a great evening
<est31> ussher_, it says kde daemon
<est31> hmm seems this fixed it
<est31> http://askubuntu.com/questions/616348/how-to-disable-extra-packages-can-be-installed-popup-in-kubuntu-15-04
<TheDiveO> I've a nasty ffmpeg issue: it crashes on most MP4 video footage I have and that is known to work previously. Any help?
<TheDiveO> FYI, self-compiled ffmpeg 3.0 works correctly, recent Ubuntu ffmpeg 2.8.6-1ubuntu2 crashes with mem acc violation
<hateball> TheDiveO: I'd suggest filing a bug against the package then
<hateball> !bug | TheDiveO
<ubottu> TheDiveO: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Geraldo Voitena was added by: Geraldo Voitena
<_shaun_> hi guys can one use the copy from syntax when the file is on a different server?
<Khaotic_> any idea when canonical will release kdevelop5?
<acheronuk_> Khaotic_: when we have it packaged and tested and/or backported
<BluesKaj> Khaotic_, guess you have to compile it atm
<acheronuk_> Khaotic_: there are some unsupported packages in ppas at the moment
<Khaotic_> yeah i know. just like to dl stuff through the app manager
<acheronuk_> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~blaze/+archive/ubuntu/kf5
<BluesKaj> what's the big hurry anyway, are there some new features you just can't wait for?
<IrcsomeBot> MarcelCarvalho was added by: MarcelCarvalho
<wirehack7> hello, could someone explain to me please why I cannot click on "Next" (German: "Weiter") in that installation screen? it's greyed out. http://i.imgur.com/P3geybQ.png
<soee> too small partition for the installation ?
<Smurphy> wirehack7: You didn't pay us for installing it :
<Smurphy> :}
<wirehack7> :>
<wirehack7> where I insert a coin to continue?
<wirehack7> oh, soee, good hint, maybe 8GB is too less
<wirehack7> lemme test
<Smurphy> lol :) Good one.
<soee> wirehack7: it is to small
<Smurphy> Could be the 8GB yes. It will use some for SWAP - so there won't be enough available.
<wirehack7> ah, now it works. And I understand that symbol which looks like a trash can on the top of the window now
<wirehack7> thanks
<francisco1978> f
<Kronz> hola
<clivejo> hi Kronz
<alphazulu_> any get "writing to camera is not supported" error with dolphin trying to copy stuff to android device?
<genii> alphazulu_: Set the phone to connect as a mass storage device instead of as a camera
<alphazulu_> genii: i thought it was.  i disconnected and reconnected and now i think its working
<alphazulu_> i see what looks like a progress circle indicator in the statusbar
<alphazulu_> trying the libpdf Chrome plugin in FF now.  last time I tried it totally didn't work
<alphazulu_> after being prompted like 5 times to allow the libpdf.so, all it shows is a blank page with the text "Hello"  :-(
<user|75336> hi all
<user|75336> does anybody known which k/ubuntu do i need to download for my old powerbook g4?
<user|75336> Processor Speed: 1 GHz
<user|75336> hi all. Does anybody known which k/ubuntu do i need to download for my old powerbook g4?
<user|75336> Processor Speed: 1 GHz
<user|75336> ram 1 g
<Dragonslicer> You can try Kubuntu, but I don't know how well it will run on hardware that old
<Dragonslicer> And please don't repeat yourself. Everyone saw your message the first time.
<user|75336> ok, sorry i saw few new people
<matt1> any ETA on an update for the recent kdeconnect 1.0 release?
<GuKKDevel> hello, I dropped my control band/border
<GuKKDevel> how to recover it wthout configuering new completly
<loosing_patient> guys i loosing my time trying to creat an image in a usb.. any assistance highly appreciated
<loosing_patient> does anybody know were can i get a kubuntu 14 in holland?
<loosing_patient> i mean in a dvd or similar
<existenze> what for?
<loosing_patient> to replace my old powerbook software
<loosing_patient> can do much with it
<existenze> what do you want a dvd for?
<existenze> can't boot from usb?
<loosing_patient> to installed
<loosing_patient> i have no idea how to do that
<loosing_patient> i downloaded the iso into a usb.. but nothing
<loosing_patient> i can open either uui nor unetbootin
<existenze> There are hundreds of guides showing how to burn a iso into a usb
<existenze> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation
<GeekK> loosing_patient: rufus al geprobeerd?
<GeekK> loosing_patient: o sorry das voor win..
<nogueira> My home folder is full even with no archive in it, is there  a known bug?
<loosing_patient> thanks I'll check that out
<loosing_patient> nee niet gedaan
<nogueira> http://imgur.com/a/nBlxK
<existenze> listed hidden files?
<nogueira> Let me check that out
<Dragonslicer> nogueira- don't use -i
<nogueira> http://imgur.com/a/BATPJ
<nogueira> Why not?
<nogueira> Dragonslicer: ^
<Dragonslicer> Because it shows inode usage instead of block usage
<Dragonslicer> I get very different percentages between -i and normal
<existenze> how is that an empty home? It's full cause it's actually full...
<Dragonslicer> Like /var having 2% inode usage but 15% block usage
<nogueira> Yes existenze, that would be the obvious interpretation
<nogueira> But as you can see in the screenshot, it actually isn't
<nogueira> Didn't mean to be rude existenze
<nogueira> The total size of home as shown in the screenshot is 244KiB
<existenze> nope
<nogueira> Files show that it only has 2.4GB left
<existenze> that's not the folder size
<Dragonslicer> nogueira- ls -alh won't include the size of files in subdirectories
<Dragonslicer> nogueira- df -h /home
<nogueira> Thanks, gonna try it
<Dragonslicer> Also remember that df only works on disk partitions
<Dragonslicer> If you need to check the total usage of any other directory, you can use du
<nogueira> http://pastebin.com/LizDdp2f
<nogueira> Ok Dragonslicer
<existenze> dolphin will give an acurate folder size (faster the cl)
<Dragonslicer> There you go, there's 2.5 GB free
<nogueira> existenze: but could I track where is the file which is filling up my home folder?
<existenze> just see the properties of each folder
<nogueira> Ok
<Dragonslicer> From a shell, you can use du -sh /home/yourusername/*
<Dragonslicer> Or you can get really fancy with the find command
<nogueira> I tracked the folder which was filling up the entire home folder, thanks!
<Dragonslicer> You might also be able to do something like ls -rRS
<nogueira> Forgot to use the recursive option with ls
<existenze> nice language btw
#kubuntu 2016-08-30
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I just upgraded and restarted and my monitor configuration got messed up.  I fixed it and restarted it again and it was still messed up, and even now that I fixed it again, if I right click on the clock on the bottom-right of the screen, the menu appears at the top-left, and if I hover on it the popup appears on the bottom-left of the other monitor
<Taggnostr> and with messed up I mean mirrored displayed with lower resolution instead of side-by-side with correct resolution
<Taggnostr> how can I fix this and make sure it remembers it for the next reboot?
<Taggnostr> I've also been having some redrawing issues, especially when I minimize or maximize windows, not sure if it's related
<RichlandDavid> I've succeeded in upgrading the OS to the version 16.04 with kubuntu Plasma. Fonts are so small I can't use it. Got a fix?
<Guest53104> hi
<Guest53104> someone can help me? can't connect to the irc-hispano network using konversation
<Guest53104> what could be causing the problem?
<hateball> Is there like a planned features roadmap for 16.10 somewhere? I can only find the release roadmap
<hateball> Tried the latest nightly and it still has quite old packages
<hateball> Getting a bit tired of these issues with dual monitors
<momoe> **A wild momoe appears!!**
<momoe> Good evening/morning everyone
<momoe> So KDE Connect has finally reached 1.0 version, this past week.
<momoe> And I was wondering who to poke about getting the update going for Kubuntu's update manager.
<momoe> https://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2016/08/26/kde-connect-1-0-is-here/
<hateball> momoe: I would guess someone in #kubuntu-devel
<momoe> kk, thx hateball
<momoe> So another dunce question here, but does the search field in Kubuntu's Discover center ever work for anyone?
<momoe> I never get any results when using it, since day 1.
<momoe> Example searching for "blender" would return no results even though it's right there on the start page
<hateball> momoe: are you fully updated?
<hateball> Seems to work here at least (first time I tried it now)
<momoe> I should be fully updated
<momoe> Here's an example http://imgur.com/a/obIvA
<hateball> weird
<hateball> I've no idea how it is supposed to work, sadly
<momoe> "No I," said the fly. ^_^;
<momoe> one ould assume it's supposed to list all relvent results when entering full or partial names. but nothing.
<momoe> hateball: how is your experience with that search field? Do you get any results?
<hateball> momoe: as I said, it works for me
<hateball> I have only tried it this once
<hateball> I am using kubuntu backports ppa
<hateball> no idea if discover is backported also
<momoe> kk, thx just needed a reference. I'll eventually be going for a clean install in the near future. maybe on 16.04.1
<acheronuk> hateball: there should be some fresh isos now :)
<hateball> acheronuk: \o/
<zamazan4ik> hello. Is there any way use to multi display configuration (laptop screen + external screen) with proprietary Nvidia driver on Kubuntu 16.04?
<zamazan4ik> my conf is intel graphics 4000 + Nvidia 635GT
<hateball> zamazan4ik: Yes, but stock kubuntu and multimonitor is rather broken
<hateball> zamazan4ik: So using the kubuntu backports ppa is probably what you want to do first
<hateball> it's not flawless after that either, sadly
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> works fine here
<acheronuk> kde/plasma multimonitor support is very much a work in progress for many cards
<acheronuk> plasma 5.8 now seems to be the main target for ironing out most kinks
<acheronuk> \o/ live cd http://i.imgur.com/WeG5llR.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> is that a daily?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> nice
<acheronuk> got the building of them fixed and and restarted earlier
<acheronuk> I haven't tried the installer yet
<ahoneybun> you know how the slideshow will be like
<acheronuk> absent!
<yossarianuk> cool - its behind neon though (its using 5.7.4) ... Is 15.10 aiming for plasma 5.8 ?
<ahoneybun> well of course it's behind Neon
<ahoneybun> they follow no schecule like us
<ahoneybun> *unlike
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: besides we had Qt 5.6 and plasma 5.7.2 stuck in proposed for best part of a month, then immediately got the feature freeze when they finally go unstuck
<yossarianuk> sure. Which is why i'm sticking to kubuntu for work machines
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: I'm trying to keep the kubuntu CI chugging along at about parity with neon, but plasma 5.8 will be too late for yakkety
<yossarianuk> that is a shame.... really it would be good if 16.04 LTS upgrading to plasma 5.8 LTS (but I know that will not happen..)
<yossarianuk> *upgraded*
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: hoping for that via backports
<ahoneybun> it goes against the release cycle
<acheronuk> as LTS plasma would be a great ppa backport for LTS xenial
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: how much changes are allowed for a point release?
<acheronuk> just not anywhere near the main repos
<yossarianuk> I know, in some ways its a shame you have to stick to ubuntu's cycle in many ways - at least 16.04+backports is serving me well at present...
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not sure, but not anywhere near that much I think
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: hopefully soon snaps can clean some of this up
<acheronuk> they will help, certainly if the can get the whole shared resourse thing sorted
<ahoneybun> the latest applications on 16.04 base
<ahoneybun> I just care about kdenlive lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<barq> I get a bug on 16.04.1 where the mouse points to a pixel next to the pointer, not where it is actually pointing at.
<konrados> Morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning konrados
<konrados> I want to compress a folder with a password, on SO I found this: zip -erf archive.zip /somedir I have rights to. And I get: zip warning: zomer.zip not found or empty
<BluesKaj> konrados, http://www.binarytides.com/create-password-protected-zip-archive-ubuntu/
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> Can I have your email?
<konrados> sorry
<konrados> wrong channel!
<konrados> On this channel I wanted to only say thank you, BluesKaj it worked :) I added the 'r' option to make it recursive, and it worked fine, thank you again very much!
<BluesKaj> konrados, glad to help :-)
<leo_> ita
<soee__> hiho
<daniel_> test
<daniel_> hi
<FlyingFoX> is it normal, that updating to 16.04 from 14.2 takes 10 hours?
<FlyingFoX> installing is now at 50% after about 4 hours :/
<soee__> i doubt
<soee__> maybe if it has to download updates and you have ultra slow connection
<FlyingFoX> downloading has already finished a long time ago
<acheronuk> my slowest of slow laptops would probably do it in an hr or 2. depending on how many packages you have installed
<FlyingFoX> its just the installing that takes so long
<FlyingFoX> hm maybe my disk is getting old
<soee__> buy ssd :D
<FlyingFoX> thats planned for the future :D
<VerDay> hello
<VerDay> hello
<Driminicus> hey
<Driminicus> is there a way to update kdeconnect
<Driminicus> without using kubuntu-staging?
<Driminicus> the version in kubuntu 16.04 with kubuntu-backports is relatively old
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It just got updated
<Driminicus> oh, I just realized it's not even in kubuntu-backports/staging
<Driminicus> should I build the newer version from source? will that work?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure, 95% sure it will not since it might need new Qt version
<Driminicus> I see
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> My bad its in backport landing
<Driminicus> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We welcome testers of course
<Driminicus> I see
<Driminicus> thanks for the pointer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Np
#kubuntu 2016-08-31
<sector13> hi
<sector13> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Smurphy> ooooooooooooooo
<acheronuk> uuuuuuuuuuum
<ottoshmidt> eeeeeeeeeeee
<Abe_> is plasma 5 stable yet?
 * nlsthzn is using kubuntu 16.04 with backports and I have found it very stable
<nlsthzn> ymmv
<Abe_> last time i tried not even the screen locker worked and i'm too lazy to fix every little thing. i need it stable like kde 4 is now
<hateball> Then you will probably want to wait
<barq> I get wrong cursor positions with 16.04.1, something similar to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1306550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311323 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1306550 disabling "Show live previews of windows in switcher" leads to wrong mouse position while enabling it breaks "Show Desktop" hot corner" [Critical,Triaged]
<barq> Are there any known workarounds?
<Abe_> okay.. i do want 5 though. but i don't want to trade a stable 4 with a not yet ready plasma 5
<exanime> good morning everyone
<Abe_> good morning exanime
<soee> Abe_: wait for Plasma 5.8
<soee> it will ba bets release so far
<soee> *best
<nlsthzn> I had niggles in plasma 4 up to the very end... it happens
<nlsthzn> 5.6.5 has been very good so far
<barq> Except for the mouse pointer problem
<barq> I didn't get any crashes either though since using the backports.
<barq> Or could it be a virtualbox bug?
<nlsthzn> but that bug says compiz?
<barq> compiz?
<nlsthzn>  Launchpad bug 1311323 in compiz (Ubuntu)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311323 in compiz (Ubuntu) "disabling "Show live previews of windows in switcher" leads to wrong mouse position while enabling it breaks "Show Desktop" hot corner" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311323
<nlsthzn> ah similar to that bug, not that bug
<nlsthzn> while on the subject - https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/QxszHmAg9Yh7CLcrh12oYAjFfLhp5ZdTOk31-lAjXX5u9Rt_T9DseHxFtIuDAemv6_Nq3WcEAw=w1920-h1080-no
<barq> Looks like it is this bug https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/15324?cversion=1&cnum_hist=2
<Abe_> barq: there isn't a useful advice in the coment section. sometimes i find good solutions in those comments below. but yeah u said kde not ubuntu compiz
<barq> Abe_: Which link are you referring to? The VirtualBox?
<Abe_> no the other one
<Abe_> where did #chat go actually? get connected to ##namespace somehow... it doesn't exist anymore?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daniel> Hallo
<maximus> #stratos-platform
<IrcsomeBot> rikmills was added by: rikmills
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi RIk welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <rikmills> Hi :)
 * genii slides a large vat of coffee into IrcsomeBot
<acheronuk> god, telegram seems more hassle than it's worth!
<IrcsomeBot> <rikmills> Mmm coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Depends on whether you move between devices alot. I do that alot throughout the day, and so without Telegram I would not really be invovled in the community
<clivejo> Rick, Maros was looking for you
<clivejo> mariogrip
<IrcsomeBot> <rikmills> I'll get used to it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo OK clivejo I will give him a nudge thanks
 * BluesKaj uses andchat on the android phone , works well, and an underscore added to my nick on the laptop, so moving between devices is simple here
<IrcsomeBot> Voitena was removed by: Voitena
<acheronuk> I *try* to keep off tablet/phone when not really necessary, as know I would get little done if I didn't!
<federico> hi
<rage96> hi
<IrcsomeBot> Alemiisa was added by: Alemiisa
<nlsthzn> whats up with the adding and removing by the bot?!
<acheronuk> nlsthzn: people joining/leaving the telegram group the bot works as a bridge to
<nlsthzn> ah, so some irc/telegram action going on :p
<nlsthzn> thanks for the explanation acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <rikmills> Yes :p
<acheronuk> ^^^^ me :)
<nlsthzn> ah ok, so you are on IRC via the bot when using telegram kind of thing!? Weird
<veqz> on Kubuntu 16.04 I seem to still have KRDC 4.14.16... Is there any way to get a newer version?
<Bsquabs> hhmm
<nlsthzn> man sucks when you see a cool game and then you can't get it to run for no apparent good reason ;/
<nlsthzn> also wonder why I get the message -
<nlsthzn> displaymanager : xrandr version warning. 1.4
<nlsthzn> client has 4 screens
<nlsthzn> I only have 1 screen?
<glowing_apple> Hi, I set up kubuntu on a new computer.  With an attached display kde works well.  But when I run a vnc4server session all I get is the KDE cursor and a flat grey background.  No taskbar at all.
<glowing_apple> I made sure that my xstartup file has a line that reads "startkde &".  Removing that line gives me the same screen but with an X for a cursor rather than the styled KDE cursor, so I believe KDE is starting, but just doesn't finish loading everything.
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu Members: Remember to vote on the next KC members, if your a member you should have gotten an email to vote. Deadline is Sept 12th!
<user|53102> does the intuos draw work correctly on kubuntu
#kubuntu 2016-09-01
<kstaschke> hello
<adymitruk> I'm trying kubunt 16.04 on an laptop with an ATI card and I'm getting rendering issues with any system views like the status bar etc
<adymitruk> firefox, konsole and everything else seems to be rendering correctly
<adymitruk> the biggest issue is the login screen
<adymitruk> the rendering there is very messed up making it hard to even read the time
<adymitruk> seems to be a kde specific issue with ati??
<Ashareth> check what drivers you use for your card
<Ashareth> it's probably one that don't have full effects/3D rendering support
<Ashareth> and it's enabled by default in kde on kubuntu from memory
<adymitruk> Ashareth: thanks! anyway of turning that off to isolate the issue?
<Ashareth> ni kde settings, desktop (from memory) turn off all effects and composite rendering
<Ashareth> (compiz maybe the name, hadn't checkin quite some time)
<adymitruk> ok.. it's the fonts that seem to get rastering
<Ashareth> settings>hardware>display and monitor>compositor
<Ashareth> and disable "compositor on startup"
<Ashareth> that should do it
<Ashareth> but check what ati drivers you have maybe it can be fixed with the proprietary ones from ati
<Ashareth> instead of the opensource ones (or the other way around sometimes)
<adymitruk> 16.04 has no support from ati for those anymore
<adymitruk> annoying.. might try ubuntu mate to see if the same occurs on it
<Ashareth> that just means you need to find the way to do that manually, even if it implies compilling your own kernel :)
<adymitruk> no luck with the compositor setting.. all system fonts still render with huge chunks missing or raster effects
<Ashareth> try to search how to install the latest possible ati drivers for your card
<Ashareth> on ubuntu it might help
<Ashareth> otherwise i'm at a loss sorry
<adymitruk> it was actually worse with it turned off
<adymitruk> is that a clue?
<adymitruk> it seems compositor is rendering correctly
<adymitruk> but the system menus/windows etc, are not using it
<Ashareth> weird
<adymitruk> yup.. going to see if ubuntu mate has the same issue..
<adymitruk> seems like ubuntu mate works perfectly :/
<adymitruk> was hoping kubuntu would be good here.. ah well
<chiu> hi,guys
<apb1963_> E: Package 'konversation' has no installation candidate
<hateball> apb1963_: Is this on 16.04?
<apb1963_> hateball: no.  14.04
<hateball> apb1963_: ah, dont got such a machine handy atm. using any broken ppas? what does "apt-cache policy konversation" say?
<apb1963_> hateball: http://pastebin.com/96k2bwi4
<hateball> apb1963_: can you run "sudo apt-get update" successfully?
<Steve25> Anyone playing with dell servers
<Steve25> running an old kubuntu 64 bit server 7.04
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04 with KDE & plasma...  I don't know what I did exactly, but I pressed some combination of keys that blacked out all 6 of my virtual desktops.  I was still able to access the K menu and brought up a firefox browser...  while trying to determine what I did, someone sent me a skype message.  I'm not positive, but I think that was the point at which all the desktops were restored.  Then... I managed to do it again, this tim
<apb1963> there are two different window worlds... and I'm bouncing back and forth between the two.
<hateball> Steve25: 7.04 is long since dead, I hope you dont have it connected to the internet
<Steve25> nonom just used it to revive some 1850 and 2850 that have stood around long time
<Steve25> looking for a dell support chan
<Steve25> btw im running it now ha
<Steve25> like to clear all the errors
<Steve25> like one is hanging in it4s bios after working well 2 days
<Steve25> crap
<IrcsomeBot> abel tanak was added by: abel tanak
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> So to cut it short, I installed Kubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit on Dell Inspiron 15 3000 on a bootable USB, so after clean installing Kubuntu, I boot it and it shows me the error
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> " ---[ end Kernel panic - not syncing:  VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2.0)" Any solutions?
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0wlpSwVT/file_238.jpg
<viewer|91939> hola
<hateball> !hello
<hateball> ..
<hateball> hello viewer|91939, do you have a kubuntu support question?
<viewer|91939> Hi I do not speak Spanish
<viewer|91939> How can I have KDE 5.7 on Ubuntu?
<hateball> viewer|91939: In 16.04, you cannot unless you use KDE Neon
<viewer|91939> I'm using it
<viewer|91939> On the KDE website there is a file called: neon-useredition-20160825-1408-source.tar.xz
<viewer|91939> for it is?
<hateball> viewer|91939: Neon is not supported here
<hateball> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.7 for kubuntu is being worked on, but not ready yet
<viewer|91939> They tell me that Kubuntu will have no support. That's right?
<apb1963_> hateball: Yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> y0
 * nlsthzn likes the sound of plasma 5.7 :D
<nlsthzn> no that 5.6.5 isn't proving to be solid
<Driminicus> I just added the Kubuntu Backports Landing ppa and upgraded
<Driminicus> and everything is fine, except that korganizer gives the error message 'the Akonadi personal information management service is not operational.'
<Driminicus> and as such I'm unable to use my calendar
<Driminicus> it's not really a big deal for me, but it might be worth reporting
<Driminicus> or if there's a solution, I'd like to use that ;-)
<Driminicus> 'akonadictl start' in terminal spits out a lot of stuff, but I think the relevant error message is:
<Driminicus> mysqld reports version 5.7.13 (Oracle MySQL)
<Driminicus> Executing: "/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi" "--defaults-file=/home/driminicus/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf --datadir=/home/driminicus/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ --socket=/tmp/akonadi-driminicus.7Y9Xqd/mysql.socket"
<Driminicus> Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection!
<Driminicus> executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi"
<Driminicus> arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/driminicus/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/driminicus/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/tmp/akonadi-driminicus.7Y9Xqd/mysql.socket")
<Driminicus> stdout: ""
<Driminicus> without flooding (sorry :)) https://paste.ubuntu.com/23121148/
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> I thought this was the support chat?
<slicktux> Hi all!
<slicktux> I'm new to Kubuntu but not to linux. . .
<slicktux> I come from the Gentoo community. . .
<slicktux> I am using Kubuntu on my acer c720 chromebook. . .mainly because I like KDE and need a reliable binary distro.
 * genii slides slicktux a fresh coffee
<slicktux> what are the key differences between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, aside from the GUI?
 * slicktux hmmmm, chugs all
 * slicktux burns throat.
<genii> slicktux: They use the same repositories, so not much difference.
<slicktux> I'm not used to the package manager in Kubuntu. . .I am aware of the apt-get. . .and I'd like to say it is much better than the GUI for packages called "Discover".
<slicktux> genii: is gnome completely stripped?
<genii> slicktux: KDE uses Qt
<slicktux> genii: Of course, I just thought that maybe KDE and GNOME were present but KDE was the default.
<slicktux> genii: how about the kernel? is it Ubuntu kernel or custome KDE team kernel?
<slicktux> s/KDE/Kubuntu
<genii> If you install something which requires a gnome component, it installs the supporting packages which are standard Ubuntu so they are not special for KDE/Kubuntu
<genii> kernel is the same across all *buntu
<slicktux> genii: understood; thank you for the clarification. I am just used to the custom USE Flags of Gentoo. . .I need to adjsut, i.e. wrap my mind around it all. not too hard, thankfully.
<genii> slicktux: If you like extra work for a bit of gain by tweaking packages yourself, might want to look at apt-build
<slicktux> ;)
<slicktux> genii: sounds interesting, I'll check it out.
<slicktux> genii: However, I am using Kubuntu on the Acer C720 because it is time consuming to compile packages on such the hardware it has.
<genii> slicktux: If you find KDE too heavy for the machine, you might care to investigate Lubuntu (LXDE/LXLE) or Xubuntu (XFCE) which are somewhat lighter on resources
<slicktux> genii: thank you; so far Kubuntu is working out exceptionally.
<genii> Excellent :)
<slicktux> genii: I am having trouble searching for packages, say for example the passwd manager keepassx. . . the GUI Pacakge Manager "Discovery" lists nothing when I type in the search bar and apt-cache search keepassx does not list the package as well.
<slicktux> is it case sensitive?
<genii> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (xenial), package size 496 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<slicktux> genii: nvm, I overlooked.
<slicktux> XD
<slicktux> NICE, cool chat bot.
<genii> slicktux: As the bot shows, it's in the "universe" repository, which you may need to enable first
<slicktux> genii: I think I'll stick to the terminal and apt-get for package maitnance. the GUI seems sluggish.
<slicktux> genii: how do I enable it?
<genii> I also prefer apt/apt-get
 * slicktux high fives!
 * slicktux loves the terminal.
<slicktux> much more efficient.
 * slicktux remembers when he used to dislike the terminal.
<genii> slicktux: Generally, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  ... and then uncomment the entries which are there
<genii> ( or whatever cli editor you may prefer)
<slicktux> genii: kk
<slicktux> genii: I also removed sudo. . .I dislike it.
<slicktux> su - for me
<genii> slicktux: For *buntu distributions, sudo -i is the recommended
<slicktux> genii: why so?
<slicktux> genii: I ask with honest curiosity.
<slicktux> genii: Is the system linked to sudo as a user?
<genii> slicktux: If for instance you su -  then execute an application in user UID 1000 home directory, if that app makes dotfiles, eg like .nanorc or such, they will be made by root and inaccessible to that regular user
<genii> It makes for messy permissions
<slicktux> genii: I seee. I don't have sudo anymore so I cannot sudo --help to see what the -i flag means?
<genii> interactive mode
<genii> it also sets the environment while in interactive mode so that files like those .nanorc and so on get written to /root  and not to /home/user/whoever
<slicktux> genii: Now take for example the utility hdparm. . . say I want info from /dev/sda
<slicktux> and...
<slicktux> so I must run it as root, hdparm -I /dev/sda
<genii> slicktux: Then you do: sudo -i   ...after that you are at a root # prompt. you execute what requires it there. When done doing admin/root things, you use: exit to go back to normal user propmpt
<slicktux> because otherwise I'd get permission denied. . .I fin it interesting that I can try to execute the command as user but I simply get a "permission denied" and the opposite when I run it as super user. Now, in my Gentoo distro hdparm cannot even be polled with hd(press tab here for auto complete) because I'd get a "command not foudn".
<slicktux> I must try this with an external drive; maybe permissin is denied form sda but not for sd*?
<slicktux> nope. . .does not work with external USB.
#kubuntu 2016-09-02
<slicktux> I apologize I am just noticing a lot of things, like the afromentioned, and it is propagating curiosity. . .
<slicktux> XD
<genii> Curiosity is good.
<slicktux> agreed.
<genii> slicktux: The other issue with su - is that for this to work requires giving root a password. So it introduces a way for someone to try and bruteforce a known admin accountname, instead of randomusername
<slicktux> genii: Sensical, I'm going to have to read about sudo then; I want to know how the internals work before I install it again.
 * slicktux likes to know what is going on the background.
 * slicktux "dig deep; stay deep" --slicktux
<genii> slicktux: There's generally someone around in the channel to answer questions, I'm usually here weekdays from work, I'm leaving shortly for today.
<slicktux> genii: Well, thank you genii you've been helpful!
<genii> Glad to assist
<slicktux> cheers!
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> hello?
<AciD`> hi
<AciD`> since a few days, when I lock my screen, go away then come back, the screen do not get a signal back and stays black
<AciD`> how can I fix that?
<AciD`> tl;dr : how to tell kde that it should wake the f* up?
<cbip> hi, geek
<cbip> I installed kubuntu 16.04. in the BIOS I set the UTC time, in KDE I have installed my correct time zone (+7 UTC). in the console, the date command shows me the correct time. and the clock widget on the panel in KDE displays the time in 14 hours less than I have now.
<cbip> how do I fix this?
<AciD`> cbip > you can force the timezone in the settings of such widgets
<cbip> I put up my right zone (Asia / Tomsk)
<vboxler> test
<AciD`> since a few days, when I lock my screen, go away then come back, the screen do not get a signal back and stays black, how can I fix that?
<AciD`> tl;dr : how to tell kde that it should wake the f* up? :|
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @slicktux -- the included applications.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> we do KDE applications for the most part
<john_s> when I installed Cinnamon it changed the baviour of "startx". After purging all of Cinnamon's files, startx now defaults to nothing. How do I set it backto kde system wide?
<hateball> dont use startx
<john_s> I didn't ask that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @john_s how about sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> you might have to also install sddm and configure it; I don't remember
<john_s> a bot really can't answer a question you know...
<john_s> I don't know what package from KDE generates the x config.
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> abel tanak:
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> So to cut it short, I installed Kubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit on Dell Inspiron 15 3000 on a bootable USB, so after clean installing Kubuntu, I boot it and it shows me the error
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> " ---[ end Kernel panic - not syncing:  VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2.0)" Any solutions?
<john_s> why does it show random shit ....
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> that sounds like a very bad install
<IrcsomeBot> <abel tanak> @Valoriez, How so?
<john_s> I don't even know how to remove KDE and reinstall it because the meta package won't uninstall the components I think.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> btw I'm not a bot; merely using interfacing with IRC via Telegram from Qtcon/Akademy
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> there is no "KDE" -- just the components
<john_s> Oh...
<john_s> sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and it's true that even purging a meta-package will not get rid of all the components
<john_s> I thought so in the beginning but I started doubting ;-).
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> you might try sudo apt install -f where -f equals "fix"
<john_s> if there is that kernel panic it cannot find the root fs
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> re-install sounds best then
<john_s> and
<john_s> it may indicate trying to use the efi signed image on a non-efi system.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> imo I would verify the ISO first using md5
<john_s> make sure you are not booting efi
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> the bot won't work from here but you can get more info by typing !md5 here in the channel
<john_s> In any case I don't know which KDE component (or Plasma) generates its x config.
<john_s> sddm works fine otherwise I wouldn't be here :).
<Unit193> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<john_s> @abel tanak I'm just saying you may need to fix or check your grub config from the grub menu to see if you can make it work.
<cbip> installed kubuntu 16.04. in the BIOS I set the UTC time, in KDE I have installed my correct time zone (+7 UTC). in the console, the date command shows me the correct time. and the clock widget on the panel in KDE displays the time in 14 hours less than I have now.
<cbip> how do I fix this? I put up my right zone (Asia / Tomsk)
<Smurphy> You sure youre at +7 UTC ? What about -7 UTC ?
<john_s> I reconfigured every package that had kde in the name that was relevant, and every package that had plasma in the name that could ever be relevant. I reconfigured sddm.
<john_s> still nothing
<john_s> i can use "startx /usr/bin/startkde" but then it won't load my user config.
<atdprhs> Hi All
<atdprhs> I'm having a trouble with setting up a /media/someshare to my router's shared usb drive
<atdprhs> but it's working with me, anyone have good knowledge in folder sharings and mounting here?
<atdprhs> (it's not working with me*)
<atdprhs> I have visited almost 50 links because of this issue, but nothing seems to be working
<atdprhs> I keep getting either: mount error: could not resolve address for readyshare: Unknown error or mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbfs'
<Frans> Hi, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 16.04.01 under virtual box and somehow I cannot get beyond the "Preparing to install Kubuntu" screen. Irrespective of whether I tick the checkboxes. The continue button does not seem to be active at least has no effect. The back button works and brings me to the language selection. Anyone an idea on this? (network
<Frans> connectivity is ok)
<atdprhs>  I have netgear D7800, and I have attached my USB external HDD to it, and it's available for access via Windows: \\readyshare\myhdd, ubuntu:smb://readyshare/myhdd, now I have installed cifs-utils, and modified my fstab: //readyshare/myhdd /media/WorkDrive cifs workgroup=workgroup,iocharset=utf8,gid=1000,uid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0 I have obtained my uid and gid via id myusername, what I'm getting is either "mount error: could
<atdprhs> not resolve address for readyshare: Unknown error" or "mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbfs'" if I used "smb" in the url, I have followed so many different articles and blogs, answers, including this >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Frans> (actually I did the an install earlier today without problem; <scratches head>)
<atdprhs> @frans, I also did install it without issues
<Frans> yeah no idea why it did not work the 2nd time
<atdprhs> Check the machine settings?
<atdprhs> What error do you get?
<Frans> no error, the continue button is not active at all, It does not proceed; back remains working
<atdprhs> Check "Right Click on Machine" >> "Show Logs"
<Frans> @atdprs wrt your problem: can you ping readyshare? That is a probably a samba name (or samba to ip name resolution is not working); it has been quite a while since I was there
<Frans> log gives no problem althoug some message on guest size-hint
<atdprhs> When I installed Android in VirtualBox the first time, the mouse wasn't working, or (clicking I would say)
<atdprhs> restarting and retrying worked, not sure what was the reason
<atdprhs> @frans, have you tried alternative dvd?
<atdprhs> or iso?
<Frans> atdprhs: I used iso, same iso as earlier today when it worked;
<Frans> it is about lunchtime here, will try a reboot of the VM after that to retry (unless someone comes up with a suggestion before)
<Frans> thanks for your suggestions!
<atdprhs> [20:30] <atdprhs> How much memory assigned to the machine?
<atdprhs> @Frans, can you send me the log for the machine, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<atdprhs> Have any one managed to configure Skype for Business on Kubuntu?
<atdprhs> Yahoo is desupporting KDE Telepathy and the protocol that it used to use will be blocked :( , no gmail, no skype (but I"m using normal Skype :D)
<Frans> coming back on my earlier question; I went away for lunch and after that the button worked; guess it was downloading the updates in the background
<Frans> been too optimistic, I got to the partition menu, went back to the preparing menu and have the same issue again :-(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hazamonzo
<Frans> for those following my problem, I found what it is, virtualbox will by default give ubuntu 8GB storage which is probably not enough. WHen I changed to 100 and tried again all worked!
<BluesKaj> Frans, yes especially if you install more packages than default
<nlsthzn> peeps, how do I change the steam system tray icon?! it used to work to change the file found in /usr/share/pixmaps/ to the one you want but it isn't working anymore?!
<acheronuk> nlsthzn: It still does, but you may have to clear plasma related cache items in ~/.cache/ and/or /var/tmp/kde-yourusername/ and restart plasma for it to take *immediate* effect
<nlsthzn> acheronuk: me checks it out, thanks.
<nlsthzn> worked, thansk
<nlsthzn> *thanks
<acheronuk> nlsthzn: yep, just tried here as well http://i.imgur.com/3uI4jr1.png
<acheronuk> Good :D
<nlsthzn> thanks acheronuk
<nlsthzn> no to find a better icon >.<
<nlsthzn> this one doesn't fit the theme
<acheronuk> lol. yes. as a note, resnet plasma 5 seems to hold on to it's cached icons and svg elements with a firmer grip than previous version did, so you may well get the same trying to edit other things
<acheronuk> *recent plasma
<nlsthzn> will keep it in mind
<GeekK> hi, iḿ using the classic menu in kubuntu, but the recent document and recent applications are greyed out. Anything to be done about this?
<Smurphy> Ok. Had various crashes while copying files through kdeconnect from my desktop to my pixel c. ... Upgrade kdeconnect to 1.0, and the crashes went away.
<Smurphy> Nice.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Where did you get kdeconnect 1.0?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Smurphy
<Smurphy> here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/08/install-kde-connect-1-0-ubuntu-16-04/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Grrrr
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Back port landing should not be added to stable system
<Smurphy> Yes. Just for the installation I did it though. And it worked fine.
<Smurphy> When I use version 0.9 from 16.04 and listen to Music over NFS (Flac files), the network stack crashes. So I didn't really have a choice.
<Metamorphosis> hello. noob here. i installed ubuntu. how can i change that to kubuntu
<Metamorphosis> what package to install and how to make it default?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' would do most of it
<Smurphy> You don't have to make it default. Once you logged in, and choosed Plasma/KDE - next time it will be the default.
<Smurphy> Of course, it will have to be installed first -> as IrcsomeBot stated.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> .....as Rik Mills stated
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ircsomebot is just a bot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes Rik not the not lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *bot
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> missing you Aaron
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I was just going to say lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its midnight now there?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Must be
#kubuntu 2016-09-03
<colourspace> hello, can anyone help me figure out why my notifications look like this: http://i.imgur.com/x4DztdJ.png
<chandu20> how i can auto hide globel menu bar?
<siva_machina> the thing on the top left?
<siva_machina> chalcedny, ?
<siva_machina> chalcedny,  right click an empty spot on desktop --> desktop settings --> tweaks --> show the desktop toolbox
<siva_machina> if that is the case
<IrcsomeBot> efollow_vm was removed by: efollow_vm
<afrohealer> i am attempting to go from ubuntu to kubuntu. i used ap-get to install kubuntu-desktop. andnow its asking me to select a desktop manager.. Do urecomend lightdm or sddm?
<afrohealer> and do i need to install anything else to get plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sddm is the default choice for kubuntu, but either *should* work. the kubuntu-desktop meta-package should pull in everything needed for a plasma session you can select in sddm/lightdm
<afrohealer> i ran apt-get installkubuntu-desktop  . and it stopped withthefollowing error" Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<afrohealer> i then ran the following two commands..
<afrohealer> sudo apt-get purge account-plugin-google
<afrohealer> sudo apt-get install -f
<afrohealer> and this is the error message i get now ..   https://paste.kde.org/phkunyykp
<afrohealer> any sugestion on how to resolve this?
<acheronuk> you said you had purged account-plugin-google, but clearly not completely or successful if it wants to overwrite a file belonging to that
<afrohealer> Hmmm ..seemsl like this is a know kubuntu install bug
<acheronuk> If you REALLY get stuck you can: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<afrohealer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaccounts-integration/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<acheronuk> sudo dpkg --force-all -i kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<afrohealer> It seems there is afix for this, in a ubuntu update ..
<afrohealer> I should have run the update first, before attempting to install Kde
<afrohealer> should it be safe to do an unistall of kde via apt-get ..
<acheronuk> I vaguely recall something of the sort, but yes, you should always update before attempting something like this.
<afrohealer> that was my big mistake
<afrohealer> which i shall not make in the future
<acheronuk> you can uninstall some components kde components causing the problems, yes. update. then reinstall using kubuntu/kde meta packages
<acheronuk> may require a bit more apt-get fiddling, but it will be do-able
<afrohealer> asu can see form thepastbin ..  the conflic is with kde -config-telepath ..
<afrohealer> and now no otehr apt-get will run ,until that telepath issue is resolved..
<afrohealer> form what i have read. it might be problematic to do a force overwrite of thsoe files.. because Kde handles telepath differently from Gnome
<acheronuk> I was not suggesting leaving that force-overwrite in place. Just as a way to get the install to finish and cleaup.
<afrohealer> acheronuk:  is there a dpkg option to force the uninstall?
<afrohealer> but thatwoudl be kde overwritting a gnome file ..  and the kde versionis a different format from gnome
<acheronuk> no, as you would then remove account-plugin-google and reinstall kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<afrohealer> i guess i could just rename the file ..
<afrohealer> and that way i have a copy of it right?
<acheronuk> so you are left with just the correct kde one in place
<afrohealer> or just make a copy ..  then overwrighe it
<afrohealer> i am curently running gnome
<afrohealer> when i got this systemfrom y admins. they had ubuntu installed
<afrohealer> and i was attempting to move over to kubuntu
<acheronuk> there are several ways you could do it. as long as you do a forced reinstall of both packages once you have managed to update, to restore any overwritten files
<acheronuk> i.e. last thing you do is 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-config-telepathy-accounts account-plugin-google'
<afrohealer> which way would you recomend?
<acheronuk> I would do it with the forced overight, as I (a) am comfortable enough knowing how to undo that to go with it and (b) I don't care one jot about the gnome/unity version
<acheronuk> *overwrite
<acheronuk> as said, you can juggle it a few ways, then force reinstall the packages in question to make sure they then have all their correct files
<afrohealer> some in one of the bug reports. sugested doing    sudo apt-get purge kde-telepathy*`
<afrohealer> do you think that would work, now that my currentt apt-get is in an incomplete state?
<acheronuk> could work, but it might refuse because of the configured packages
<acheronuk> *unconfigured
<afrohealer> hmmm
<afrohealer> does apt have a "rollback" feature?
<afrohealer> or should i jstu bite thebullet and do the force install with dpkg
<afrohealer> hmmm ..could i do a forced unistall with  dpkg?
<acheronuk> perhaps
<acheronuk> There are a number of ways you could break the deadlock apt has got itself into. I said how *I* would do it, but that isn't necessarily the right or best answer.
<afrohealer> i  see two claimed solutions in the last comments of this bug report  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaccounts-integration/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<afrohealer> 1 sugestion was. to use :sudo apt remove account-plugin-google unity-scope-gdrive kde-telepathy-minimal kde-telepathy
<afrohealer> the other was  "sudo dpkg -r unity-scope-gdrive
<afrohealer> sudo dpkg -r account-plugin-google
<afrohealer> sudo apt-get -f install "
<afrohealer> Those are pretty muchdoingthesamething right?
<afrohealer> ooops..  sorry  .. i am still getting used to this new keyboard
<acheronuk> I only suggested my way, as it would not need me to 'remove' anything
<acheronuk> alternate ways exist. I can't tell you which is best
<afrohealer> hmm.. u make a good point ..and i think iwill go with your way ..
<afrohealer> but i will backup the file .. before it is overwritten ..
<afrohealer> Thanks for your assistance ..  Now lets see how this goes
<afrohealer> so  i run this right?    sudo dpkg --force-all -i kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<acheronuk> on the package in /var/cache/apt/archives/ yes
<acheronuk> you may have to cd into that directory
<acheronuk> with a bit of luck, dpkg should then carry on and configure what was left over undone from your upgrade
<acheronuk> and maybe do an 'apt-get install -f' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade' after to just make sure everything is done
<afrohealer> so i have to run this from var/cache/apt/archives ?
<acheronuk> probably. I think dpkg will not like it if you give it a path you are not on. or copy the file to your current terminal working directory 1st
<afrohealer> thanks
<acheronuk> don't thank me until it's fixed :P
<afrohealer> i amthankign you for your assistance
<afrohealer> which is greatly appreciated
<afrohealer> hmmm .. i just found an unistall option .. which supposedly will force the uninstall of a package that did not completely install .   using  dpkg --purge --force-all
<acheronuk>  there is that
<acheronuk> pick a way. whichever you choose will require some additional apt/dpkg cleanup
<afrohealer> since this is a fresh install of Ubuntu ..    whichone do uthink will require theleast amount of tinkering?
<afrohealer> uare a genius
<acheronuk> not quite
<afrohealer> acheronuk:  that command was sucessfull
<acheronuk> good :)
<afrohealer> so now run apt-get -f install right?
<afrohealer> so now run apt-get -f install right?/
<acheronuk> yes, then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<acheronuk> just to make sure nothing is left
<afrohealer> k
<acheronuk> also make sure the 'kubuntu-desktop' package did actually manage to install
<afrohealer> how do i verify that it installed?
<acheronuk> apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<acheronuk> should list a version next to installed: if it did
<acheronuk> make sure your system is FULLY updated
<afrohealer> yes it does..    1.338
<afrohealer> the updates are installing right now ..
<afrohealer> achreonuk: i cant thank you enough
<acheronuk> then once done you can try to reinstall whatever package had it's files overwirtten, just to doubly make sure they are restored ok
<acheronuk> and the updates let them now co-exist
<afrohealer> ok ..
<afrohealer> i will as soon as the updates finish
<acheronuk> ok. if that bug was fixed, it should be fine
<afrohealer> they claim the bug was fixed ..  but there are also others who were saying it was not ..
<acheronuk> I have KDE/kubuntu, xfce4 and lxqt desktops installed, but not gnome or unity, so I can't say whether it really was or not. plus I'm on yakkety, so likely not the same anyway
<acheronuk> I have to go for now. hope that works out :D
<afrohealer> thanks .. i think it should ..  just watint for the updates to complete
<john_s> @valorie I just edited the startx script for now, it appears neither xinitrc nor Xsession have anything to say about the default "client' or in this case the default client parameters to Xsession/xinitrc. Apparently they are passed to xinit which executes Xsession in the end but it may be xinit that also executes startkde, I don't know.
<john_s> If that's the case then I don't know how the default "window manager" (desktop client) for xinit is normally getting decided.
<john_s> startx just has a default parameter in its script that you can fill in and then startx will start kde.
<john_s> I'm just unhappy I cannot revert the thing to what it was before I installed Cinnamon.
<Quantos> What happened to WUBI?  I just went to install a copy of 16.04 and can't find WUBI
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> Quantos: AFAIR, wubi died as an option when Win8 and UEFI made unsupported/broken/dangerous
<acheronuk> *made it
<Quantos> Ah, thanks, I just found an article on it acheronuk
<BluesKaj> wubi was hopeless anyway
<yocs0000> hi everybody, file search from within dolphin does not seem to work. I have Kubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit. everyhting up to date. File search active.
<yocs0000> I search and it does always return 0 files, even if I search for file names tht I know are there.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, if you're on a laptop, plug in the power cord
<Driminicus> Korganizer doesn't work after I added the kubuntu-backports-landing ppa and upgraded
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: why?
<Driminicus> it says "the akonadi personal information management service is not operational."
<Driminicus> running akonadictl start from terminal
<Driminicus> spits out this:
<Driminicus> https://paste.kde.org/pu38bdav0
<mpo42vr_> j wxwidgets
<acheronuk> Driminicus: 'sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files'
<Driminicus> that helped, for for some reason mysql spits out a lot of these types of errors
<Driminicus> Error    : Can't find file: './akonadi/pimitemtable.frm' (errno: 13 - Permission denied)
<Driminicus> these files do exist, and have 660 permissions
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: power cord is plugged and battery is 100%?
<acheronuk> Driminicus: not sure. in few cases I've seen, creating that missing directory has been enough to solve it
<Driminicus> I see
<acheronuk> I don't personally use PIM, or at least any of it that requires akonadi to actually work!
<Driminicus> ah
<Driminicus> I figured it out
<Driminicus> somehow the ./akonadi/ dir itself had it permissions messed up
<Driminicus> thanks for the help
<yocs0000> hi everybody, file search from within dolphin does not seem to work. I have Kubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit. everyhting up to date. File search active.
<yocs0000> I search and it does always return 0 files, even if I search for file names tht I know are there.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, are you using the find option in dolphin?
<BluesKaj> I have to ask
<momoe> **A wild Momoe appears!!**
<momoe> Hiii everyone, I was wondering if anyone has any preferred image manager apps they can reccomend? I'm looking for something that can sort by image dimensions, and has a bookmark feature
<BluesKaj> momoe imagemagick has a lot of options , not sure about the sorting part tho
<momoe> I've dabbled with image magic just a little bit, Gwenview has a lot of potential and a clean UI, but the plugins are broken atm
<momoe> All it says is "KXML Hellow world tools..."
<BluesKaj> heh, i installed imagemagick a while back , now when I launch it just crashes ..not exactly a good recommendation :-/
<momoe> c.c
<momoe> ɔ.ɔ
<momoe>  (｡◠‿◠｡)
<BluesKaj> think the cli tools probly work ok tho
<momoe> Are you familliar with the "KXML Hello World tools..." is with Gwenview? I was hoping to see about getting those working and seeing what plugins are offered
<momoe> I also see it in Kubuntu's screenshot utility, so I guess it's not just localized there
<momoe> Specctacle>Export To...>Online Services>KXML Hello World Tools...
<BluesKaj> momoe, never heard of KXML Hello World tools
<momoe> hmmm... google tells me it's related to "kipiplugin"?
<momoe> oh well, I'll give image magic an indepth go
<momoe> Oh, XnViewMP is also another option, although it's mostly tuned towards the Windows crowd
<momoe> it does come in a linux-ish flavor
<BluesKaj> gwenview has improved their list of options in the last few kf/qt upgrades
<acheronuk> kipi-plugins have been too outdated to work properly gwenview for a while now
<acheronuk> kde/now fixed that I think, so should get sorted somtime soon I hope
<momoe> @acheronuk, I hope so. I would like a simpler solution to upload my screenshots than the manual way.
<acheronuk> momoe: They have. Just can't find a link.
<momoe> Oh, ty for helping
<viewer|20281> hello. I have issue with the checksums of the ISOs.
<viewer|20281> I get 79f46b96ae3b3fa858cccfd214478e2f for the 16.04.1 immage
<acheronuk> what issues? they either pass or fail
<acheronuk> amd64?
<viewer|20281> downloaded directly and via bitorrent.
<viewer|20281> yes amd64
<acheronuk> ok. can you link to where you are finding the iso links and checksums please.
<viewer|20281> of course: checksums: http://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads  at the bottom
<viewer|20281> downloads: Bittorrent from this side
<viewer|20281> direct download from the main side: http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<viewer|20281> direct link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/kubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<viewer|20281> checksum generated via:  md5sum "kubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64(1).iso"
<acheronuk> could be those have not been updated and are still the 16.04.0 ones?
<viewer|20281> If I use unetboot in or start-medium-creator these images do also not boot (error message:  "boot error" ; tested on one Laptop and on PC)
<acheronuk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/MD5SUMS will be correct
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ^^^ iso checksums on the kubuntu site?
<viewer|20281> Thanks.
<viewer|20281> The description text was updated. on the side I posted.
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes, of course .....
<viewer|20281> However maybe another hash command was used to generate the ones on the side. The descriptions also mentions a  HowTo, which is not linked properly.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, and you have file search enabled in system settings>search ?
<acheronuk> viewer|20281: I just the guy who doe most on the site, so hopefully he can take a look
<viewer|20281> Ah, thanks. I just looked how to report it best.
<acheronuk> for ref, the cdimage page md5sums are always correct, unless some catastrophe happens on the ubuntu infrastructure.
<BluesKaj> viewer|20281, the only problem I had with those images wasn't the sums, but the downloads finishing completely be thay torrent or htmal download , the zsync downloads worked best for me
<BluesKaj> torrent or html
<acheronuk> if I want to update, I zsync
<BluesKaj> the sums never failed
<viewer|20281> thanks, I will keep that in mind
<BluesKaj> the torrent downloads failed to finish at times as did the html , aaamof the html had to be restarted in order to finish
<viewer|20281> acheronuk: the sha256sum matches the website, so I guess the only think to improve is a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM and maybe a short sentence that these are not MD5s.
<viewer|20281> acheronuk: sorry for wasting your time
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes
<user|57790> I lost administrative privilege how can i restore them
<yocs0000> owwwww! Baloo is SO FRUSTRATING ....
<BluesKaj> odd yocs0000 , the find oprion in dolphin works here, have you checked the logs for errors ?
<BluesKaj> option
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: where does it log the errors
<BluesKaj>  look in /var/log/syslog
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: nothing .... it is behaving erratically. I now stop testng it, calm down have some fun, and come back .... I need a clear mind.
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: thanks for help anyway.
<GrantD> How to change Dolphin File to double click to open files/folders?
<Nytram> It's in your mouse settings
<GrantD> Thanks!
<ahoneybun> acheronuk, that link uses MD5SUMs
<ahoneybun> but ours has SHA256
<GrantD> Btw, is there an easy way to launch a service/application at startup?
<GrantD> I want my RealVNC to start automatically when rebooting the machine.
<BluesKaj> GrantD, system settings> startup&shtdown>autostart>add program
<GrantD> nice!...thanks :)
<Nytram> KDE... lovely. 8)
<chaene> hi I'm trying to compile kde partition manager 2 alpha version and I get an error when running cmake
<chaene> I think it is a missing package but I can't figure out which one.
<BluesKaj> chaene, what's wrong with the default kde partition manager ?
<chaene> It has a bug. No OK button in the edit mount point dialog. Has been reported to be fixed in the current alpha
<chaene> that's the error I have https://paste.kde.org/pkznzwtqf
<BluesKaj> that's odd I'm on Xenial and the version I have works fine
<chaene> which version do you have.
<chaene> 1.1 does not have the bug and 1.2 does
<BluesKaj> when i had problems with the kde partitioner , i just switched to gparted. At the time it was superior to the kde version..I still use it
<QBee> hello
<QBee> wich are requeriments to install kubuntu 16.04, can't found them in the website
<mparillo> You can get away with a 1GB Netbook, if you do some web browsing and light document editing, but there are probably better distros.
#kubuntu 2016-09-04
<mhg> how to change language layout in KDE? i see numbers and other things in Persian, i want them in English.
<mhg> any idea?
<mhg> help, please.
<mhg> how to change language layout in KDE? i see numbers and other things in Persian, i want them in English.
<mhg> any idea?
<mhg> how to change language layout in KDE? i see numbers and other things in Persian, i want them in English.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @mhg, have you set your locale to some English-speaking country? Qt ties it all together now
<mhg> any idea?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @mhg, you didn't answer my question
<mhg_> how to change language layout in KDE? i see numbers and other things in Persian, i want them in English.
<user|21532> how to fix and repair kubuntu 16.04 from command line ?
<mparillo> I typically run every day: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y && sudo apt autoremove -y
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<chilenox> Buenos días
<chcknrub> no updates to kubuntu xenial?
<Driminicus> hello everyone
<Driminicus> my gtk style seems a bit messed up
<Driminicus> menus using the gtk style have hardly any spacing, neither horizontal nor vertical
<Driminicus> and drop down menus and checkboxes etc are hardly visible
<Driminicus> I think I messed up something when going to kubuntu-backports-landing
<BluesKaj> Driminicus, upgrading with the ppa only once is recommended for testing, once upgraded commenting or removing the ppa from the package manager and sources.list is recommended.
<Driminicus> I see
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nha> Hi. Is there an easy way to get kde frameworks 5.25 packages installed? All my searches ultimately point at ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, but that only has version 5.23
<soee_> no, there is no ppa atm. with that vesion i think
<nha> ugh :( that makes poking at the framework libraries really painful
<nha> it'd be great to be able to build just ktexteditor from source instead of the whole universe
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nha if you need bleeding edge packages on Ubuntu, you could try KDE neon
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Dev unstable is from KDE git master
<IrcsomeBot> MySQL was added by: MySQL
<KNRO_> Is Kubuntu going to include xdgurl by default since it is required by the new store.kde.org ?
<traceroute> anyone here record guitar in Linux?
<CHBMB> Anyone fancy recommending some decent themes to a newbie to kubuntu?  Just come from Win10...
<kickoff3pm> Does anyone have any advice for mounting SD cards, I have recently switched my laptop from ubuntu to kbuntu and now when it's very hit and miss if the sd cards are seen and mounted.
<boggs77> Amarok is a good music player, however, I have something to report with regards to Amarok, it uses more than 500MB of memory.
<boggs77> Will someone kindly please report this issue of Amarok using more than 500MB of system memory? I have to use other alternative players such as Audacious and Clementine
<SporkWitch> the compositor seems to have suddenly stopped working.  All animations have ceased working (for switching virtual desktops, minimizing windows, etc.).  Compositor shows OpenGL3.1 EGL.  Using a GTS450 with nvidia-361 proprietary blob.  Kubuntu 16.04.  Plasmashell version 5.6.5
<root__> hi all
<momoe> **A wild momoe appears!!**
<momoe> So ty to whomever pointed me toward MPV player, it's very rock solid, compaired to what's out there.
<momoe> Right now I'm trying to configure the input.conf file but kinda failing atm.
<momoe> Trying to configure the mousewheel to adjust the volume rather than seek
<momoe> I'm guessing AXIS_UP & AXIS_DOWN = add volume -2
#kubuntu 2017-08-28
<johnnyboi> I accidentally removed libinput and now my input devices dont work. What should I do to reinstall it?
<proctrap> wait what ? :D
<proctrap> live-cd root into your system and re-install ?
<johnnyboi> I removed xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<johnnyboi1> Is it possible to reinstall this package?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @JonelethIrenicus, It has a flatpak
<proctrap> johnnyboi1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Change_root
<proctrap> johnnyboi1: you can use this to boot from live-cd and apt-get install your lib
<johnnyboi1> Thnx
<johnnyboi1> Looks kinda confusing
<johnnyboi1> As a lazyass that i am, i extracted the deb package from livecd and put the files in the right directories then it worked and reinstall the actual package so the groups are the right again :P
<koolkid> hello
<proctrap> johnnyboi1: if it's stupid but it works, it aint stupid
<koolkid> proctrap
<koolkid> how do I use computer
<koolkid> me no understand
<koolkid> help
<johnnyboi1> proctrap: true, everything works now, even if it was an unorthodox way :D
<johnnyboi1> I thought though it would use synaptics as fallback :/
<proctrap> koolkid_: already doing it, have a nice troll
<proctrap> johnnyboi1: not if you replace x-server's input
<koolkid> hey proctrpa
<proctrap> johnnyboi1: only in non x-server mode
<johnnyboi1> Oh ok
<proctrap> would have to kill x-server from booting, then you would use the low level stuff
<proctrap> so: next time erase a little more, to get at least a decent problem :P
<johnnyboi1> Hahah
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<forcerecon> morning all
<Eightynine> Hi. I have low sound volume though it's 100%. How to fix that?
<BluesKaj> where is it set at 100%?
<Eightynine> In pavucontrol.
<BluesKaj> check alsamixer in the ter,imal ,make sure the Master is at  85% or a bit more
<BluesKaj> terminal
<Eightynine> No, it was 41. Thank you.
<Eightynine> And which widget for Plasma I can install to see popover when controling sound volume?
<BluesKaj> kmix, but install it with apt
<hateball> if you use pulseaudio the new standard volume applet should do the job
<BluesKaj> ok, well pulse is still fed from alsa volume
<hateball> Yea, I'm just saying the default volume applet works so you dont need kmix any longer
<hateball> in fact it has more functionality than kmix :)
<BluesKaj> how many functions do you need for a volume control
<hateball> :D
<hateball> Well that depends I guess, I like being able to switch between devices and such easily
<hateball> and ajust volume of individual streams (I think kmix does this too)
<Eightynine> And when alsa will be dropped by Linux world?
<hateball> When audio moves into systemd I guess ;p
<Eightynine> Boot moved into systemd so I think the same could be with audio.
<BluesKaj> there's really nothing wrong with alsa IMO, altho since PA was introduced alsa development has slowed down.
<Eightynine> I found that some packages like Phonon were missing.
<BluesKaj> which phonon packages? phonon gstreamer is probly in stalled
<Eightynine> The reason is I installed Linux Mint Cinnamon and wasn't satisfied how it works and tried to switch to Ubuntu Budgie and it worked bad (crashed here and there) so I removed budgie-desktop and typed apt install plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support , not mint
<Eightynine> I understand but i'm using Kubuntu at this moment.
<forcerecon> if you use kubuntu in vmware be sure to use NAT as connection type.  If you utulize bridged mode and replicate adapter kubuntu goes out over IPV6 to repos.  The time frame is horrible.. and wireshark indicates errors
<forcerecon> Expert Info (Warning/Sequence): This frame is a (suspected) out-of-order segment
<Eightynine> I heard Qupzilla was renamed to KDE Falcon does this mean it will be integrated in KDE? Will Kubuntu use it?
<BluesKaj> Eightynine, that's a question for #kubuntu-devel
<Eightynine> Is there ubuntu-release-upgrader in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes. the command is, do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> just make suire if you run LTS to reset the LTS only upgrade setting in the package-manager
<Eightynine> Is Noto font good? And also which is good Mono font?
<obert> Eightynine: comic sans
<BluesKaj> fonts are a matter of taste and readability, it's a personal decision
<forcerecon> anyone know if kubuntu is compatible with vmware tools?
<forcerecon> I do not see it listed on the vmware compatibility Guide
<Dragnslcr> If it works in Ubuntu, it should work in Kubuntu, since all of the repositories and packages are the same
<forcerecon> should, but unfortunately been working on it for a few hours and I just cannot get it to work.. tried a lot of avenues..
<forcerecon> nothing a resolution change could not fix.. however, installation was a bitch until I resized the installer
<forcerecon> thanks for the feedback
<m_tadeu> which devices in /dev are character devices?
<webiffy> any advice on wayland plasma? It seems wayland is not as good in Plasma/KDE.
<webiffy> I mean Plasma/KDE isn't as good in wayland. I think Gnome is okay either way. It seems to suck.
<viewer|46801> Hi, Want to install from USB. I boot from it and during the install I am only presented with an option os installing to a hard disk, I would rather install alongside windows on my SSD. Why does the live USB install not see the SSD drive?
<zorin-os> its called MANUAL PARTITIONING
<gulglielmino00> ciao
<gulglielmino00> !list
<ubottu> gulglielmino00: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<matty> ciao
#kubuntu 2017-08-29
<sasho_> books
<valorie> sasho_: ?
<sasho_> hi
<valorie> hello
<valorie> by the way, sasho_, this is our support channel
<valorie> you can see more information by using /topic in your client
<sasho_> can you help me finding some book
<valorie> book about kubuntu?
<sasho_> no no no
<valorie> this is the Kubuntu support channel
<sasho_> i was looking some book from Shari Lapena
<sasho_> sorry then
<valorie> completely off-topic here
<sasho_> yeah i see that,i will go to other hannel
<valorie> you can use alis to search freenode
<sasho_> my mistake
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<valorie> np
<john85> hi folks
<john85> currently running 14.04,  thinking of updating to 17.04,  any thoughts?
<hateball> john85: that there's no supported upgrade steps for doing so afaik
<hateball> you can still do it, just expect various breakage
<hateball> 14.04 -> 16.04 is not supported on kubuntu iirc, and then you'd need to move to EOL 16.10 before going to 17.10 at any rate
<hateball> So... I'd backup and install fresh
<john85> are you saying its less stable than 14.04?
<hateball> No, I am saying that it's not a supported upgrade path
<hateball> as in all of KDE SC 4.x doesnt migrate over to KDE Plasma 5.x
<john85> ah ok,  its just i keep getting reminders that there is a newer version available,  although I do have it on disc too,  but dont want the hassle of installing all the apps again
<john85> although i know a fresh install is always the better option
<hateball> Like I said, you can do it (I did)
<hateball> But things will likely break and leave old cruft behind
<john85> when u say break,  what do you mean?
<hateball> for instance the kwallet doesnt migrate over, at least it didnt for me
<hateball> so you'll want to export your backup from kwallet4 so it can be imported to kwallet5
<john85> ok,  i can try it,  if things dont work,  ill just do a fresh install
<hateball> yeah
<hateball> and like I said, 16.10 is end of life so there's some hoops to jump through to go to 17.04
<hateball> lest you wait for 18.04 which will also be LTS
<john85> is there a release date for that?
<john85> decided to go for it...
<hateball> john85: year 18, month 4
<hateball> it's quite logical, see :)
<john85> ah..ok
<john85> so not long
<john85> well,  its upgrading me to 16.04 at the moment....and i have no idea what that version is like
<john85> once its dowloaded everything i think ill close everything
<john85> k,  see you later :)
<john85> assuming everything goes to plan
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ForceRecon> hello there BluesKaj
<ForceRecon> morning to ya
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ForceRecon
<ForceRecon> I am trying out a new client today polari, simple and clean.. im liking it..
<ForceRecon> lacks some features, but overall.. great little irc client
<Alex-Zion> Hi everyone, I have a big network problem with kubuntu 16.04.2, seems that DNS doesn't work anymore at all, any suggestion
<Dragnslcr> Alex-Zion- open /etc/resolv.conf and check what's listed for name servers
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Alex-Zion, I had a lot of problems with dns too, it seems networkmanager integration with dnsmasq wasn't working fine, so I had to tell Networkmanager to not use dnsmasq and disable it from systemctl
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> after that, can uninstall it wihout problems, sadly i had to install it again as a dependency for another program
<zorin-os> anyone know how to fix this? https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/8zHzXF74xcOo1w4nWo6f/
<s__> how do i increase number of history entries in mvp gui?
<valorie> !info mvp
<ubottu> Package mvp does not exist in zesty
<valorie> no clue
<oerheks> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24.0-1 (zesty), package size 911 kB, installed size 2283 kB
<valorie> huh
<valorie> why does ubottu love you more than me, oerheks
<valorie> oh, you spelled it correctly
<valorie> I knew I'd heard of it before
<oerheks> :-)
#kubuntu 2017-08-30
<marcus__> heyyy
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<John85> hey :)
<John85> not sure why i put a smiley face to be honest
<BluesKaj> 'Morning John85
<John85> good morning
<John85> so I just installed 17.04 fresh, after trying to update from 14.04, and failing
<John85> now im back to square one with all the issues such as Amarok and Dragon not playing anything,  also can not find GIMP in software center,  or any other apps I want
<John85> tried this...sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg...that did'nt help
<Eightynine> I tried to install Konversation (it installed correctly) but apt said this: These packages had been installed automatically and not longer needed: gstreamer1.0-libav libavfilter-ffmpeg5 libavresample-ffmpeg2 libpostproc-ffmpeg53 libsodium18 libzmq5 Is this normal behavior?
<BluesKaj> Eightynine, yes those libs have been replaced with upgraded versions
<BluesKaj> John85, install ffmpeg, and try a more recent media player
<John85> ok will do,  thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dragonplayer is ok for pc desktop veiwing , but if you want a hone theater experince, mpv and vlc work well and of course kodi
<BluesKaj> home theater meaning the pc is connected to a tv and audio amp/receiver system
<John85> ,  i usually stick to desktop viewing
<John85> i have HDMI port,  but rarely use it
<John85> brb
<John85> back
<Eightynine> When trying to paste numbers from clipboard Kcalc says nan. Why?
<John85> im getting really annoyed with my lap top right now
<Fritigern> Eightynine: NaN stands for "Not a Number", make sure to paste only numbers. Even leading/trailing spaces can sometimes cause this issue
<Fritigern> Eightynine: Also, make sure that the number you are trying to paste does not conatina a comma when a period is expected by KCalc, or vice versa.
<John85> seriously considering going back to windows :(
<John85> i just don't know enough about kubuntu
<BluesKaj> how did you upgrade from 14.04?
<John85> clean install
<John85> reformatted partitions too just to be sure
<BluesKaj> all on one partition?
<John85> 3
<John85> root,  home and swap
<BluesKaj> so all were formatted. no residual data left on them ?
<John85> yep
<BluesKaj> did you update and upgrade immediately afterwards?
<John85> its just a case of trying to get it up and running as it was before
<BluesKaj> your packages with apt , I mean
<John85> yep,  i will have to check terminal history
<BluesKaj> you have to do, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade as son as you get a desktop after your first boot on the new OS
<John85> oh :(
<John85> ye,  that wasnt the command i used
<BluesKaj> not all images are up to date
<John85> the problem is,  discover is running and its stuck,  i think its because i temporarily lost connection,  and it wont let me close it either
<John85> should i try forcing it?
<BluesKaj> open system monitor in kmenu>system type discover in the search , right click on pid and either terminate or kill
<John85> k
<John85> ok,  now ill try running that command
<BluesKaj> then a sudo apt full-upgrade is sometimes in order as well
<John85> ok
<John85> ok,  says 0 to upgrade or remove or install
<BluesKaj> did you see the message "all packages up to date" ?
<John85> yep
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> ok sudo apt install amarok
<John85> already newset version
<John85> *newest
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> what else do you need ?
<John85> for Amarok to work,  GIMP and i would quite like Ksquares too but cant find them in discover
<BluesKaj> John85, I recommend installing muon, it's a much better package manager than the discover version
<John85> i have searched the forums for fixes for Amarok,  but nothing seems to work,  and i cant remember what i did last time to get it to play wma's or mp3's
<BluesKaj> my opinion of amarok is mixed, I seldom use it, prefer vlc for most media
<John85> ye,  i have installed VLC but cant work out how to import music library
<John85> last time there was an import option somewhere
<John85> ok,  i got it :)
<BluesKaj> if i want to play awhole album , i just go into the music folder, find the album, open the folder click edit>select all then righ click on the highliighted tunes and choose open with vlc...i don't bother with clunky playlists
<John85> k
<BluesKaj> vlc will then paly the whole album in the correct order
<John85> im going to persevere with Amarok,  i have got it to work in the past,  so I should be able to get it working again
<BluesKaj> well, that's your call
<John85> tbo,  i prefer the interface
<BluesKaj> I always had problems with amarok recognizing albums and would skip over some for unknoen reasons when importing into the list
<John85> any playback problems?
<BluesKaj> none that I recall
<John85> i can play back wav files,  but thats all
<BluesKaj> I organize my music library on the back end, music players are just that to me, all they should do is play
<John85> yes,  i just wish they would
<BluesKaj> then your mp3 plugin must be missing
<John85> and wma
<John85> most are wma
<BluesKaj> mine are mostly wav/lossless
<BluesKaj> but amarok is supposed to play practically any format right off
<John85> thats probably why you dont have issues playing back
<BluesKaj> mp3 plays fine on vlc. I do have a few
<BluesKaj> John85, try the #amarok chat
<John85> i could convert them,  but that could take ages and would probably take up another 50GB of disk space,  at least
<BluesKaj> sound quality won't change either
<John85> ok
<John85> ill give the amarok channel a try
<John85> bye for now
<Eightynine> Sound volume is at 100% but in fact it's low. Is it possible to fix that? People here gave me advice to put master at least at 84% on alsa and I did 88. It didn't help.
<_Wens_> hi all! how to disable packagekit service on kubuntu 17.04?
<BluesKaj> _Wens_, what is doing that makes you want to disable it, the only method I can see is remove it
<marco-parillo> Question on Snaps versus PPAs: When I add a PPA, my normal apt processes (discover or command line) update the packages in there also. Do they also execute sudo snap refresh under the covers, or does that need to be part of my routine housekeeping (and is there an 'updates' available notification for snaps)?
<_Wens_> ‎BluesKaj‎, i want disable auto search update on startup
<BluesKaj> _Wens_, you probly mean unattended upgrades, just uninstall it
<BluesKaj> just make sure you update and upgrade a couple times/wk
<_Wens_> ‎BluesKaj‎, thank you
<BluesKaj> _Wens_,  you're welcome :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<BluesKaj> hi DGUERRERO
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @BluesKaj, Hi, how are you and how's your Kubuntu running?
<BluesKaj> DGUERRERO,it's running very well
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> I'm having a bug with networkmamager and plasma, but I'm probably the only one with it
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> When I'm connecting to a network with DHCP, the entire plasma freezes until the DHCP setup has finished
<BluesKaj> DGUERRERO, I must confess i don't run network-manager, using a static lan ip and i control the network connection in the interfaces file
<BluesKaj>  in /etc/network/interfaces
<zorin> how do i get this module to work http://codepad.org/ZmikYs1I
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> The thing is I work with networking, so I have to test constantly DNS, Dhcp, Nat, public IPs, etc....
<user|82232> hi >> i use kubuntu 16.010 , i want uprade it to 17.04 but i delete all scusrs
<user|82232> how i can update it ?!
<marcus__> yd
<marcus__> hey
<marcus__> guys
<marcus__> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> bye then
<marcus__> hello
<marcus__> guys
<marco-parillo> and gals
<marco-parillo> How many goodly creatures are there here! / How beauteous mankind is! O brave new world / That has such people in't!
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I'm running Kubuntu 16.04.2
<alesan> wihch should be thelatest LTS
<alesan> what is the name of the login manager? the entity that asks for userbame and password before entering in the graphical environment
<marcus__> hey
<marcus__> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<marcus__> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @alesan, Hi, in Kubuntu 16.04 LTS the login manager is lightdm
<alesan> IrcsomeBot, thanks, yes I see it in the process list
<alesan> how can I change the timeout when one enters a wrong password
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @DGUERRERO, Sorry, no, I was thinking in 14.04, in 16.04 should be sddm
<alesan> sddm?
<alesan> that is not in the process list
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @alesan, Sddm is the systemd daemon I  think
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Can you run "systemctl status sddm"
<alesan> ● sddm.service - Simple Desktop Display Manager
<alesan>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/sddm.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<alesan>    Active: inactive (dead)
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @alesan, As your original question, do you want to reduce or extend the timeout?
<alesan> reduce
<alesan> ideally to zero for the first two or three attempts and then leave it as it is
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @alesan, Could be wrong, but I think it can't be zero, but you can disable it. I don't remember right now the exact file who does that, I think is /etc/pam.d/commom-auth or /etc/pam.d/login
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Sorry can't help you fine, but currently I'm on a bus heading home
<marcus__> hey de fiance
#kubuntu 2017-08-31
<eee-admin> i dont know anything about Kubuntu
<eee-admin> where do i start
<eee-admin> ?
<lordievader> eee-admin_: I'd suggest you first find a goal.
<lordievader> eee-admin_: Please fix your connection.
<Eightynine> Is Kate a good text editor or there is something better?
<user|83105> Hi All, I have recently installed Kubuntu 17.10 and have a weird font issue, the are horribly blurred unless the mouse is hovering over them
<lordievader> Eightynine: Kate is a decent editor. Better is always a matter of preference.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zorin-os> does anyone know what color code this is? (top half) http://imgur.com/a/IPSPK  cus it isnt 36, 96, 34, or 94
<john85> hi :)
<john85> quick question,  trying to install restricted extras for Kubuntu,  i have go to the point where it comes up with the blue license agreement,  but cant figure out how to "OK" it
<john85> anyone there?
<BluesKaj> john85, enter
<john85> hi BluesKaj,  done that,  does nothing
<BluesKaj> john85, ok paste a sceeenshot
<john85> where to?
<BluesKaj> imagebin
<BluesKaj> then post the resultanr URL here
<john85> not the greatest im afraid....https://imagebin.ca/v/3YmQz1LK6tKS
<genii> tab key and enter key
<john85> thanks :)
<genii> np
<john85> BluesKaj,  this is my last resort to getting Amarok to work
<BluesKaj> odd I haven't seen that come in yrs
<BluesKaj> come up
<john85> VLC is ok,  but it messed up with my library
<BluesKaj> haven't installed restricted extras since I don't seem to need them
<john85> i have a lot of albums by various artists,  and VLC just put them all together,  its a nightmare trying to find what i want
<BluesKaj> like I said before I don't trust players to organize my libraray anymore , nothing but trouble
<john85> dont usually cause me any trouble..but each MP obviously deals with music libraries differently, and VLC is just one which doesnt do it for me
<john85> ok,  we are done,  time to try Amarok again
<john85> Oh you have no idea how happy i am at the moment :)
<john85> by we are ddone i meant installation is done
<john85> ok cool,  so now i have muon and Amarok up and running im happy and back to where i was with 16.04 more or less
<BluesKaj> odd that amarok doesn't contain the mp3 plugin by default and needs the restricted extras to provide it
<john85> it feels almost as if i have to relearn everything i spent years teaching myself about computers
<BluesKaj> john85, it's not computers that are at fault it's the the distribution of software that's mucked up
<john85> i know it has something to do with micensing,  but if VLC has em,  why not Amarok?
<john85> ye,  its just a pity microsoft got there first
<BluesKaj> don't think MS has much to do with mp3 inclusion in amarok
<john85> it was a general comment
<john85> i meant its a pity linux didnt make it as an OS
<john85> leeme rephrase that
<john85> its a pity linux didnt make it as the mainstream OS for everyone
<BluesKaj> it did with me, I don't need MS for anything, of course I'm not a gamer, but my attitude is buy an xbox if you want games
<john85> the first computer my parents got was a windows PC, so my first introduction to computers after the spectrun was MS
<john85> sorry I have to go,  need to test some electricals for the shop before I go home :)
<BluesKaj> well i used MSdos , W3.1, W95 and W98 on the job before I retired, so I'm an old windows guy, but to me it's gone over the edge with W8 to W10 with that silly desktop
<john85> speak again soon,  hopefully it will be about something other than an issue with my laptop
<BluesKaj> ok, later
<john85> yet win 8 sucked,  first thing i installed when i got this laptop was start 8 to bring back the old desktop
<emma> How can I tell which edition of kubuntu I'm using?
<Eightynine> Can I find easy to read changelog at KDE site?
<genii> emma: search for About System off the button and run it, will tell you various information
<emma> thanks
<Eightynine> Is that possible to remove older kernels?
<marco-parillo> I tend to sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade.
<marco-parillo> When you do, apt will tell you of you have older packages that can safely be removed. Generally they are kernels.
<marco-parillo> s/you of you/you if you/
<marco-parillo> If so, you can sudo apt autoremove
<Eightynine> Should I add KDE Neon repository for updated Plasma or just wait for update to come in Ubuntu?
<marco-parillo> If you have already installed Kubuntu, and want to add the KDE Neon repos, it should work. However, it is unsupported, and I would never try that on a machine where downtime would be a problem or you have un-backed-up data.
<Eightynine> It wants to update hwe kernels and some other packages. It will leave kernel 4.8 too.
<marco-parillo> https://neon.kde.org/faq#morph-kubuntu
<Eightynine> Thank you Marco. I will leave Plasma 5.5
<marco-parillo> Which version of Kubuntu do you have now?
<Eightynine> 16.04 LTS
<marco-parillo> Have you considered adding the Backports PPA? Look at the second half of this news item: https://kubuntu.org/news/latest-round-of-backports-ppa-updates-include-plasma-5-10-2-for-zesty-17-04/
<marco-parillo> After you are done, you should have Plasma 5.8.7. See the list of packages here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?field.series_filter=xenial
<Eightynine> Sory, I've been a bit busy. No, I haven't considered. Didn't knew about that. I'll check.
<renn0xtk9> trying to install kubunut inside a virtualbox
<renn0xtk9> the installer fails
<renn0xtk9> is there any particular settings to apply to virtualbox
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @renn0xtk9, Hi, have you checked the iso's sha256 sum?
<renn0xtk9> IrcsomBot DGUERRERO yes and it matches
<Eightynine> How to make Konsole to look better and make less eye strain?
<renn0xtk9> Eightynine Settings/Edit Current Profile/Appearance?
<renn0xtk9> I use Green on Black
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @renn0xtk9, In which step is failing? 9r it's failing after reboot?
<valorie> renn0xtk9: check the amount of memory you have allocated to that VM
<valorie> for me, when I don't give it what I consider a huge amount, it just fails with no useful error message
<valorie> no idea why -- it doesn't use all the memory space I give it
<renn0xtk9> valorie 16GB should be enough
<renn0xtk9> it is dynamically allocated but still
<valorie> well, it's been awhile since I set one up
<valorie> but I was shocked to see how much it wanted
<valorie> as you say, in the end no difference, since I don't leave them running anyway
<menace> perhaps the live installer is still broken?
<menace> :D
<valorie> menace: in the beta1 at least, all the testers passed it
<valorie> in 386 and amd64 both
<menace> renn9xtk9 did not say which version he tried :D
<valorie> he didn't, and then left
<valorie> hard to help such a person
<menace> yep
<clivejo> how do I create a bootable USB disc?
<valorie> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> persistant is what you want, I think?
<marcus__> nothin
<clivejo> valorie: I have a KDE USB stick I picked up at akamedy, but I can't get the darn thing to boot
<valorie> ah
<valorie> probably flawed write
<valorie> last time I tried to clean a USB I had to use parted
<marcus__> hi im new but my linix is acting thats why i came and pc valorie
<clivejo> I haven't used it
<marcus__> anyone my linix is acting up
<marcus__> hello
<valorie> sheesh
#kubuntu 2017-09-01
<marcus__> hello
<marcus__> anyone
<marcus__> i need help
<marcus__> my linix is acting up
<clivejo> marcus__: ask the question and if someone can answer it, they will
<rpw>  I had some trouble installing kde. I set nouveau.modeset=0 in grub command. After install and reboot I went to terminal. service sddm stop. init 3. installed nvidida drivers.  blacklisted nouveau. init 5.  Log in screen comes up properly but no mouse or keyboard input available. Cursor is just frozen in password input box. Restarted a number of times, same thing each time.  I can go to a shell with ctrl alt f1.
<mvhv> Can someone point me in the right direction for calibrating display colours in KDE? I thought I'd be able to set an ICC profile with the command line, but "colormgr get-devices" returns nothing at all.
<lordievader> Good morning
<darkzek> Would it be ok to ask about a problem on my KDE Neon install?
<darkzek> Here
<lordievader> darkzek: You can better ask in #kdeneon
<darkzek> Ok :)
<lordievader> Err, that is #kde-neon
<darkzek> lordievader: Yess! Thankyou every other channel was just directing me towards #kdeneon with only one other person online, was freaking out a bit thanks again haha
<lordievader> Yes, I was thinking. Wait I am in that channel, why is it empty?
<Eightynine> In OpenSUSE you can change vendor for package when installing/removing it. Is there such option in Kubuntu? In OpenSUSE package manager does this automatically.
<Eightynine> What should I use kmix or plasma-pa?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Bernn> vaya locura de sistema
<Bernn> todo en ingles
<Bernn> no hay forma intuitiva de instalar nada descargado
<Bernn> esto se esta pareciendo cada vez mas a una enorme mierda
<Bernn> hay alguien ahí
<Bernn> toda la vida en windows y cuando doy el salto, hala
<Bernn> me borra el acceso a windows y a joderse tocan
<mparillo> Ies
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<delphin> how to get headphones working in kubuntu 17.04?
<marcus__> any one
<marcus__> kay
<proctrap> hi, I can't select an encryption key in KMail for pgp encryption, I could select my sign key, but for encryption the "ok" button doesn't want to get enabled
<proctrap> (trying restart had an update)
<proctrap> nah, doesn't fix anything
<proctrap> "ERR 67108983 Kein Karten-Daemon"
<proctrap> so the basic kubuntu installation lacks scdaemon ?
<valorie> proctrap: that sounds like a bug for sure
<valorie> please use `ubuntu-bug kmail` in teh commandline to file that
<proctrap> valorie: I've already submitted a bug just now
<proctrap> because the gnupg log viewer window won't reopen after closing
<proctrap> valorie: but it spammed the log with ERR 100663404 Card-Error
<proctrap> so: I can encrypt a file with leopatra & sign it, but I can't encrypt a kmail mail
<proctrap> note: I can decrypt mails
#kubuntu 2017-09-02
<MichaelP> Got plasma 5.10.5 installed... Where is Qt 5.9.1 ?
<marcus__> elky
<marcus__> so hat was my son soooo sory what did he say
<marcus__> hinaud
<marcus__> awser me
<marcus__> and lol
<zorin-os> how can i make an application run for ever without spiking the cpu to 100% usage instantly even in an empty for loop
<lordievader> Good morning
<zorin-os> for a forground process meant to be killed by another process, what method of cpu management would be best for this example 'echo "main() { for(;;); }" > cpu.c ; gcc cpu.c -o cpu ; ./cpu' or an if statement inside a while loop that will exit if the if statement becomes true
<dogus> hi
<pythonlover> hi
<zorin-os> for a forground process meant to be killed by another process, what method of cpu management would be best for this example 'echo "main() { for(;;); }" > cpu.c ; gcc cpu.c -o cpu ; ./cpu' or an if statement inside a while loop that will exit if the if statement becomes true, basically it NEEDS to do two things, 1: block all user input from the terminal INCLUDING kill signals like ctrl-C ctrl-Z ctrl-D or ctrl-L (techninally a
<zorin-os> clear signal), 2: print text as soon as a condition returns true, 3: (this it highest priority) assuming both conditions can be met how would i manage them without the cpu being instantly set to 100% usage as soon as the application is started
<lordievader> zorin-os_: For the last one, don't keep the cpu busy. In your program you only want to do something when absolutely necesary. Don't waste cycles.
<lordievader> Running an empty for loop is a prime example of wasting cycles.
<proctrap> ok, so how exactly can a openpgp key be not be usable for encryption ?
<proctrap> I'm still trying to get my mail encryption working (direct encryption via kleopatra works)
<proctrap> I've imported my key to my laptop va --import, trying to rule out all possible mistakes
<delphin> how can i encrypt my documents, i would like a gui software to manage my encrypted documents
<delphin> i tried to use Cryptomator which is open source
<delphin> but cannot get its vault to show up in any of my applications
<delphin> the idea is to have my docs encrypted locally and regularly backed up online
<john85> hi folks
<proctrap> huh, .cache & .gnupg are next to each other, deleted both ^^
<john85> im no expert,  but that dont sound good :(
<egypt_> hello
<egypt_> i usse kubuntu
<egypt_> but there are problem with website archive.org
<egypt_> the previous website  , when i insert website in wayback machine in archiv.org , the inserted website cant load
<egypt_> firefox maybe have an update cause this problem ,but i delete it and install again but nothing occur
<egypt_> so how to solve this problem?
<delphin> if its a browser issue, try to isolate it by using a different browser
<egypt_> i try another browser but nothing occur
<delphin> i am using chromium-browser on kubuntu and am able to use the wayback machine on archive.org
<delphin> i think this might require javascript
<egypt_> the problem sometimes not appear in firefox
<egypt_> the messaage i recieve secure connection failed in firefox but in another browser another msg
<delphin> which browser did you use?
<egypt_> firefox
<delphin> give me the output as : <browser> :: <error message>
<egypt_> wait
<delphin> did you try chromium?
<delphin> its working in chromium for me
<egypt_> wait i will gave u answer
<delphin> yes
<egypt_> firefox : secure connection failed
<egypt_> i download chromium wait
<delphin__> i have just rejoined
<delphin__> could you share the info again
<delphin__> i tried it using a proxy seems to work fine for looking up google.com in wayback machine
<delphin__> maybe it depends on the address you enter in wayback machine
<egypt_> chromium : This site can’t be reached
<delphin__> what line did you enter in the wayback machine if you could tell me?
<egypt_> the problem appear in multiple website
<delphin__> i'll try to reproduce the problem
<egypt_> https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.elshoroukacademy.edu.eg/
<egypt_> www.elshoroukacademy.edu.eg
<delphin__> i am  on firefox 55.0.2(64bit) seems to be not a browser issue
<delphin__> its opening fine
<egypt_> yes problem sometimes not appear
<delphin__> https://www.opendns.com/
<delphin__> you could try to use a diff dns
<egypt_> i thin there an update in kubuntu cause this problem
<egypt_> any way to delete this updates
<egypt_> ?
<egypt_> i think
<egypt_> i think there an update in kubuntu cause this problem so any way to delete them
<egypt_> ?
<egypt_> or any way to delete firefox from scratch no just uninstall
<delphin__> https://askubuntu.com/questions/382019/uninstalling-reverting-thunderbird-updates
<delphin__> apt-cache <app-name> provides some info about the release candidates
<delphin__> then you can use "sudo apt-get install <appname>=<version>"
<delphin__> to install the version you want
<egypt_> gave me an example of firefox version work with u
<delphin__> its working as its supposed to i think
<delphin__> both in chromium and firefox i see the same thing
<egypt_> seems problem in connection settings
<egypt_> any way to change dns in firefox
<delphin__> you can change it in system connection
<delphin__> i dont know the command line way to do it, wait ill google you a link
<egypt_> thanks bye
<delphin__> np
<proctrap_> ok, I figured out my problem, mey gpg keys are from windows and importing them to lunux doesn't work
<proctrap_> they are getting imported, but something seems missing, as I can't use them to encrypt emails anymore
<proctrap_> any ideas ?
<delphin__> can't you generate new key to use in linux system?
<proctrap_> ofc
<proctrap_> but I won't change my pgp keys
<proctrap_> and even then I still need them to import back to windows
<proctrap_> and work with enigmail there
<proctrap_> I don't want to migrate
<proctrap_> I want to use them on both machines
<galadas> hello
<galadas> I have a problem with my alfa network card (awsu036nh) I cant connect to my network, someone can help me please?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<egypt_> hello
<egypt_> i have problem with archive.org because when i insert any website on it via wayback machine so it not open
<egypt_> anyone can help me
<egypt_> ?
<jcig> Running Kubuntu 16.04.3 on Lenovo X140e netbook. Recently started getting this message when resuming from suspend: "A JavaScript error occurred in the main process" Any ideas?
<proctrap_> jcig: you're providing little to no context
<proctrap_> jcig: because what matters are things like: from where comes this message, can you track down which application left open makes this appear etc
<whathtle> hello, what's the package to enable java from browser in chrome or firefox?
<proctrap_> whathtle: you don't enable java in browsers ?
<proctrap_> I think it's even blocked now in both
<jcig> proctrap_: Ok, I'll try to find out. Right now, all I can say is that this message come up in a pop up window after reopening the lid on the netbook. This part: A JavaScript error occurred in the main process" is the title of the message. Here's a link to the pop up image: http://pc.cd/nPl7
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @proctrap_, Too late but well..: java for Firefox maybe they're referring to the icedtea java plug-in, who isn't installed by default
#kubuntu 2017-09-03
<AnimeHeroine> Hi. How do I install gpu drivers? I don't know why there are so many of them. I want to have the best performance + vulkan support but I don't know what to choose. What is so professional in amdgpu-pro compared to amdgpu? What is radeon? What is radv? What is mesa compared to that? Why after installing mesa-vulkan-drivers I still can't open vulkan stuff? Vulkaninfo displays and error :(
<AnimeHeroine> And what is flgfx?
<AnimeHeroine> I don't know it just appears everywhere I read.
<AnimeHeroine> fglrx*
<AnimeHeroine> (I wanted to write that at first but it looked weird.)
<AnimeHeroine> Are there any programs that will configure everything automatically? Where I could choose which one I'd like without the whole cmd stuff?
<AnimeHeroine> The worst is that it appears that when I try to yahoo a way of identifying my type of GPU (I add stuff like radeon, amd) it outputs some concrete drivers! How am I suppoused to search for a list?
<AnimeHeroine> It's insane that people write about compiling their own kernels to make something work.
<AnimeHeroine> It seems to be such a daunting task.
<AnimeHeroine> And people all over the net say that the only solution is to mingle with cryptic config files. wtf
<AnimeHeroine> It seems that one needs to be a linux wizard to get anything working.
<AnimeHeroine> I'm on the second page of google now. I'm that desperate.
<AnimeHeroine> Can a new kernel break things?
<AnimeHeroine> It's also weird that most things are "copypaste that into cmd and press enter" when you have no idea what you are doing.
<AnimeHeroine_> Kernel update didn't work.
<AnimeHeroine> What is better, amdgpu or radeon?
<squid_squad> can someone help me with my wifi
<squid_squad> ?
<squid_squad> can someone please help me
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hijodecain> hello
<BluesKaj> hi hijodecain
<hijodecain> do you know good mail notifier ?
<hijodecain> I currently use thunderbird (with firetray)
<BluesKaj> hijodecain, I did use the firetray option with thunderbird and it woked well for my needs
<BluesKaj> worked even
<BluesKaj> back on gmail now, since my new ISPs email switched to outlook
<hijodecain> still works, but is discontinued
<hijodecain> only gmail? wavebox looks great for it
<hijodecain> I was looking for some kind of "mailnag" "mail-notification" for kde
<BluesKaj> hijodecain, just checked , there's an app called exactly that in muon ..I don't use discover, the original muon is still my package reference guide
<hijodecain> these two I wrote? doesnt work in plasma
<BluesKaj> mail-notification doesn't work ?
<hijodecain> I think that, I'll retest
<mib222> hy. My laptop has gotten very slow and I want to reinstall it. Should I wait for final kubuntu 17.10 images or can I go with beta1 and then do regular updates? I know there can be some bugs, but what I want to know is if I install bela1 will my instalation be the same after I do update on release day, or woul I need to reinstall final version?
<Guest31963> hi
<DingDong> Hey guys - how do I format my USB for kubuntu?>
<DingDong> I've been using unetbootin-windows-655
<DingDong> but I can't boot from the USB
<DingDong> I formatted my USB for fat32 - then ran unetbootin
<DingDong> restarted - press F11 for boot order
<DingDong> chose the USB formatted installer
<DingDong> then the computer freezes and I have to reset
<DingDong> nope - thanks for the fish
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @DingDong, From which OS are you creating the live USB?
<user|14380> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Hi!
#kubuntu 2018-08-27
<valorie> KDE is a community that makes software, including Plasma, Frameworks, and lots and lots of apps
<valorie> Kwin is the window manager although you can use it with other systems besides Plasma
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> OK I hate that I even have to ask this but how do I change the icon for an app that is missing an icon. I am use to being able to right click and set via its.  desktop file.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Barika, Go to the launcher icon - the "K" and right click it - choose 'edit applications' -find the program in the list and click on the icon.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Thanks that was not where I was expecting it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Barika, 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I think it should be possible in both locations.. My intuition tells me right click directly on icon in app menu is where it should be :).. If KDE is attempting to make it easy for a normal user.
<BluesKaj> KDE is easy, it's logical, like anything else once one uses kde for as while the sense behind it become apparent
<BluesKaj> as = a
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Barika, Probably that way to avoid clustering up the right click menu on the app with actions not regularly used, but I understand where you are coming from! 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Barika, Nb. I like to put my icons in the root directory. Sudo mv icon.png /usr/share/icons/
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> BluesKaj: I love KDE but for me a desktop should be as intuitive as any user might use it. But I get it you got to use it for a while to figure it out.
<BluesKaj> Barika, exactly :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> So I changed the icon it shows fine in menu but only shows fine on latte dock when I first launch the app after reboot its just a result icon with X in it.
<BluesKaj> I just use quicklaunch in the panel, I don't bother with docking
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> BlueKaj: Yeah but I like how dock functions.. It keeps all my apps off taskbar and allows me to quickly access items that are running multiple instances.. Like I might have several Firefox  windows running. I like how it shows me dots for number of instances running I can hover and pick what I want to access.
<BluesKaj> Barika, I have no need for multiple instances , except of course tabs in chrome, and any active apps are in the "icons only task manager"
<madLyfe> i have 3 monitors, the lock screen shows 3 replicated lock screens. is it possible to have just one lock screen on the primary monitor?
<madLyfe> well, show only the login parts on the primary monitor.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> currently not
<madLyfe> you talking to me?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> BluesKaj: Maybe a video uploaded to streamable showing your workflow might help..
<BluesKaj> I don't work anymore , I'm retired so being home user my needs are totally different then a production machine
<BluesKaj> than
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Still ok be nice to see how you utlize the system.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Screen Edges option for present  windows greyed out. Is there somewhere these need enabled like the grid?
<madLyfe> is it possible to have my primary monitor be the monitor where its the active login monitor?
<BootScout> hola cabrones! cada vez es más difícil unirse a este pinche canal
<BootScout> so
<BootScout> I am using /home partition and / partition...and wondering how to smoothly upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<BootScout> also I have a little flaw in my /home partition...
<BootScout> a folder
<BootScout> home/PersonalFolder/usr/src
<diogenes_> !es | BootScout
<ubottu> BootScout: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BootScout> I think that folder should not be there at all...am I wrong?
<BootScout> I don't chat with bots
<BootScout> from now on I will keep my spanish for my madre
<BootScout> hello?
<BootScout> bussy people
<diogenes_> BootScout, i'd suggest re-installation
<BootScout> I wonder where have all the good times gone...
<BootScout> oh?
<BootScout> really?
<BootScout> I use intensively the home partition
<diogenes_> and?
<BootScout> won't  re-installing make me lose it?
<BootScout> oh no
<BootScout> I see
<BootScout> sure
<BootScout> it might be compatible right?
<BootScout> with the new version...
<diogenes_> BootScout, if you got a separate partition for /home then you're fine
<diogenes_> just reassing it as home and don't forget NOT to mark for formatting
<BootScout> reinstalling is best then
<BootScout> hmmm
<BootScout> but
<BootScout> I use a dual boot aswell
<BootScout> with win10
<diogenes_> BUT, there is a but, before re-installation, i'd advice to remove all the .file and .folder from /home, you can backup some configs for apps you use most and go ahead re-installing
<BootScout> so you suggest me to burn a cd or usb with the new lts and reinstall it
<diogenes_> and dual boot won't be an issue
<BootScout> I see
<diogenes_> i'd suggest a usb
<BootScout> I successfully upgrade an ubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04 but not a kubuntu that's why I was asking here
<BootScout> the other thing holding my horses is...the nvidia driver
<BootScout> I know I installed the propietary driver...
<BootScout> and I recall a strong advice about that...
<BootScout> and I bet they still didn't fix that part
<diogenes_>  i use nouveau so i don't care about nvidia proprietary crap
<diogenes_> but i guess it won't be an issue
<BootScout> I see
<BootScout> so you don't trust the 'there is a new Kubuntu version available, do you want to upgrade now?' message huh?
<BootScout> why so?¿
<madLyfe> how does one only show notification popups on the main monitor? i have 3 and a panel on each so i get the same notification that pops up on all 3.
<BootScout> hah
<diogenes_> i didn't say i don't trust, but i just suggested the more precise way that can skip you some minor issues that can occur after the upgrade
<BootScout> and sms to mobile phone¿
<diogenes_> especially if we taking about nvidia prorpietary
<BootScout> okay
<BootScout> you win
<BootScout> I will follow that advice
<BootScout> but not today...
<BootScout> it is twilight again...
<BootScout> thank you very much!
<BootScout> it's been nice meeting you
<BootScout> byeee
<BootScout> diogenes_ there is one more thing though
<diogenes_> ?
<BootScout> I am using Mysql the old LAMP thingy
<BootScout> and I have several db running
<BootScout> so now  that I think twice...I don't like your advice
<diogenes_> then why upgrading?
<BootScout> mysql version compatibility is a pain
<diogenes_> what you don't like about your current setup?
<diogenes_> oh i see
<BootScout> time
<BootScout> lts ending
<diogenes_> then you're on your own, try upgrading
<BootScout> I like the distant horizon of the new lts support
<BootScout> upgrading would in theory keep my mysql installation wouldn't it?
<diogenes_> i'm not aware about the server stuff so i can't help you there
<BootScout> okay
<BootScout> and for activities?
<BootScout> kubuntu activities are cool
<BootScout> I have about 10 different activities in my desktop
<BootScout> are they still a thing in the new lts?
<BootScout> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyEDyNQmpms
<BootScout> Miedo a volar
<diogenes_> you can read the release notes
<BootScout> :-)
<BootScout> I ll go fetching my 3d glasses
<diogenes_> lol
<BootScout> common don't tell me you don't like my shadow
<BootScout> the sun is killer these days
<BootScout> but you know what?
<diogenes_> ?
<BootScout> we have a daring robot heading to it
<BootScout> with nothing but a sunscreen
<BootScout> just a note for iliterate: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diogenes_and_Alexander (4 line in the original anecdote paragraph)
<Fritigern> Poop. I have just updated from Bionic to the devlopment bersion of Cosmic but now Pulseaudio won't run. Manually starting it with pulseaudio -D & did not work.
<keithzg[m]> Huh, did Calligra Flow get dropped at some point? I see calligraflow-data, and I've installed literally every Calligra package, but I don't seem to have Calligra Flow here on Bionic.
#kubuntu 2018-08-28
<AvilanceStudios> Hey guys :)
<dmac> Hi
<dmac> somebody can help me with the suspend action after critical battery status, isn't working
<dmac> always shutdown instead suspend
<anto79> ciao a tutti
<anto79> !list
<ubottu> anto79: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anto79> sorry
<hateball> xD
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi! Does anybody know how close we are to Kontact and Kalendar synchronisation with KDE connect? I mean from the phone to the KDE PIM suite?
<_Wens_> Hi! How to enable full disk encryption during installation kubuntu 18.04.1? I need volumes: boot(not encrypted),swap, / and home.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> There should be a checkbox...
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Directly in ubiquity (the installer of kubuntu) when you get to the partitioning part of it.
<_Wens_> checkbox "Use entire disk and set up LVM" create / and swap volumes only :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> There should be a button to the effect of "expert mode".
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> That brings you to a more verbose partitioning interface.
<_Wens_> sorry checkbox "Use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" of course
<lordievader> Encryption and normal partitioning ain't an option anymore?
<_Wens_> lordievader I am not find encryption option in manual disk setup
<lordievader> It used to be an option IIRC.
<jozo> hi
<jozo> search & replace is not working in kate
<jozo> is it known bug ?
<jozo> is it due to localisation ?
<hateball> jozo: what version of kubuntu is this?
<hateball> search and replace certainly works for me on 18.04 at least, and I cant recall it not working on 16.04 either
<jozo> it is 18.04 with latest updates
<jozo> i have krusader also
<jozo> and in krusader editor it is working
<jozo> but in kate it is not - it says 159 replacements but text in editor is not changed
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jozo> ok found issue
<jozo> file is opened in kate as utf-8
<jozo> and containss some invalid characters
<jozo> then kate refuse text replacement
<jozo> can be this ignored ?
<Dragnslcr> jozo- under the Tools menu, there should be a checkbox for Read Only
<Dragnslcr> jozo- as the warning message says, though, keep in mind that saving the file might change it in ways that you didn't want to
<aniket> heyy
<aniket> is someone online here??
<BluesKaj> !ask | aniket
<ubottu> aniket: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aniket> may i dm someone?
<BluesKaj> just ask your question here, so we can all see your issue, better chance of proper support that way
<BluesKaj> aniket,^
<aniket> ok.. How do i connect to another channel. when i do ctrl+j, after that
<aniket> should i type any random name with #? like #example
<hateball> aniket: that all depends on your client
<hateball> aniket: typically you type: /join #somechannel
<jozo> why KDE is not able to set up correctly kmz icon theme ?
<jozo> in ubuntu it works
<piterke> witam jest moze ktos z polski
<mparillo_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<user|89313> Hello, I got one wifi password dialogue after the other, to fill in - slightly different lay-out. Can anyone explain?
<user|89313> ...how is that NOT most likely a spoof to capture a password?
<user|89313> wake me up if i fall asleep
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> user|89313: are you using Kubuntu 18.04, or an earlier version?
<user1080> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi!
<N3X15> What's the recommended VNC server to use with Kubuntu 18.04.1 (bionic)?  TightVNC just crashes on startup.
<Billy_Greece> I boot from Kubuntu_18.04_Live (flash) . The target disk (for installing Kubuntu) has some files i need to take but it seems that i don't have the privillages ..  1st ) may i copy and use the data from the mozilla on 16.04 to the "new" on 18.04  ??  ( passwords , history , etc ) ??    2nd ) when i try to access (from the 18.04 Live ) thn hidden fol
<Billy_Greece> der .mozilla i get the message " Could not enter folder /media/kubuntu/f58b9b5d-572e-4070-8c1c-350be6bd9c4f/home/vasileios/.mozilla.    " ( How do i upgrade my privillages , IF this is the problem )  ?? Thunks ;)
<N3X15> OK, so Krfb works.
<N3X15> Ignore my prior question.
<madLyfe> are these options mounting all devices at boot or login? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VIHqp81n/image.png
#kubuntu 2018-08-29
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Barika: … https://i.imgur.com/X9tQlCA.png anybody know why the config options for the plugins are missing in krunner.. Without them I cant tell how to utilize the plugin or change options.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> No matter what image I select for lock screen it wont set. Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I am using screen locking to set this all other options work. But if I set an image in my pictures it wont work.
<madLyfe> i can get pictures to stick on the lock screen but if i lock the screen or come back from suspend the images are different than what i set and get when i boot up.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> MadLyfe: Sounds like you mean login screen. You said if you lock the screen the images are different..
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I have an image on lock screen just not the one I set.
<madLyfe> ya i thought the lock screen/log in screen are the same?
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Nope they are different
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> set the lock screen settings and let me know if it works for you.
<madLyfe> i see that now. im sure it will be fine. why wouldnt the lock screen be the same module as the login screen?
<madLyfe> i dont see that they are downloadable lock screen handlers
<madLyfe> can i have the same thing that handles the lock screen also handle the login screen?
<IrcsomeBot> xhinIArB73 was added by: xhinIArB73
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> no they are intended to be seperate so you can fully customize how you like
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Lots of user choice in KDE.   Someetimes simple things like this would be help like an option to mirror login and lock screens.
<madLyfe> can i remove the login so it matches the lock screen?
<madLyfe> is there something i can do to make them the same?
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> madLyfe: yes make the background images match on both :)
<madLyfe> so lock screen is done by OS and the login screen 'breeze' is done by the community?
<valorie> madLyfe: login is done by SDDM
<valorie> the *screen* is set by Kubuntu team I think
<madLyfe> ty valorie
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> OoooooO was added by: OoooooO
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> I feel your pain, Barika ! I have come to love KDE and Plasma and will not change away any time soon. But I would really like there to be a general switch for a "simplified UI" with just less options. That way it would make Plasma easier to get used to for new users. It is always hard if I put someone new on it. They are usually overwhelmed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> @Phil Linux, Yes I for sure I discover something knew everyday with KDE.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Can someone review my questions above.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> Yaël GUILLOUX was added by: Yaël GUILLOUX
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> hello everyone. … I can't get colored emojis to work on Kubuntu, can someone help?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I've got all packages that seems to be needed set-ut correctly.
<Katnip> do you need to reboot after mesa driver updates? or log out, or is it just fine? a question been buggin me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @Yaël GUILLOUX, What is it? I have colour emoji using emojione
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> idk what's wrong Anarcho
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> I installed this package too
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> but it renders black & white emojis
<hateball> wasnt there a Qt bug about not having color emoji?
 * hateball tries to remember
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> 😕 hmm sorry. Emojione worked for me. I do not know.
#kubuntu 2018-08-30
<gt8ost4l> i have a problemwith pulseausio it stutters at random can anybody help me fix this?
<gt8ost4l> pulseaudio
<Delvien> Welp... did a do-release-upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 and icons dont load, plasmashell doesnt load, things are crashing, fonts are all different sizes, kde wallet asking for password on ever login (after manually starting plasmashell) Learned my lesson about trying ubuntu again. Full on garbo.
<IrcsomeBot1> Christoshaju was added by: Christoshaju
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Hi guys I am a new user to kubuntu … Could any one help me in fixing a thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> (Photo, 1280x149) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NVoCEMbL/file_9331.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Can I move the bar having file ,view ,etc to the same bar having minimise and close option  … And to seems as a single bar
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Please help anybuddy
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no, you can't
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> the titlebar is separate for a variety of very good reasons
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> But I don't like that 😭😭
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> then you should use GNOME apps until you get tired of all the drawbacks that it brings :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Can I change the icons of close button like that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, Ohh
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> sure, change your icon theme in System Settings > Icons
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, Ohhk
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Which is the best theme of ur conclusion
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I don't really have an opinion on the matter; I use all default themes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, Ohh
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> people seem to like Papirus though
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> actually I lied: the titlebar icons are provided by the window decoration theme, not the icon theme
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, Where is that
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> System Settings > Application Style > Window Decorations
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Kk
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Click on the "Get New Decorations..." button to, well, get some new ones :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Iam on 18.04  … Is there any huge bugs
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm probably not the right person to ask. :) I run a KDE bug squashing initiative so I have, um, a rather detailed overview of all the bugs
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> but I use Kubuntu 18.04 myself on my personal machine, so it's good enough for me :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Ohhhkk np … thanks for replaying
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no problemo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, Yeah I installed yesterday seems good
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> And nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @Christoshaju, Oranchello from github is a beautiful icon set.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Is there any icon packs having full rounded icons and very colourfull apperience
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @Christoshaju, https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=59O2x55CcY4
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lU21rVN3/file_9332.jpg How to remove this
<Guest41915> a
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> hello, do there is a way to block the creation of new desktops when I open new applications?
<hateball> You mean that new virtual desktops get created when you open for instance Kate?
<hateball> I've never heard of such behavior
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> Yeah; I mean like it opens a new desktop when I open a new app on a desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <Yaël GUILLOUX> which is already used by another app
<Guest41915> Hello. How can i make the visual desktop remember it setting?
<flws> Hello. How can i make the visual desktop remember it setting?
<flws> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to get activity remember it desktop?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @Christoshaju, anyone help please
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> Christoshaju ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @Christoshaju, i want to remove this thing inside he round … i dont know the what the thing is  … i looked the seting didnt seen any option to hide … please help me to remove that thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> <BluesKaj> what this mean
<hateball> It is quite difficult to understand what you mean, "the thing inside he round" does not mean anything to me
<BluesKaj> Christoshaju, i have no idea whaty you are talking about, "this thing"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @hateball, i too dont know what the thing inside the round was  … i didnt seen it in any other distros … and iam new to kubuntu
<BluesKaj> inside the round?
<BluesKaj> think there's more than something lost in the translation
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @BluesKaj, Yeah inside the pink round
<BluesKaj> ok we have a troll
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @BluesKaj, 😔
<IrcsomeBot1> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, He sent a picture before via Telegram. He circled his problem there.
<BluesKaj> weltimeister, well I don'r see a url since I logged on
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NAc8220c/file_9334.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @Christoshaju, This thing inside the pink round
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @IrcsomeBot
<BluesKaj> hehe, you can't be serious
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> 😕
<hateball> I still don't understand what that is supposed to be
<hateball> Is it a clock plasmoid?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tZPEZlPj/file_9335.jpg I am not sure what is this things name … Iam thinking it is called as task bar … How can I set the colour from black to transparant
<BluesKaj> at what point does this occur?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @Christoshaju, I do not know what the symbols inside your pink cirlce are but perhaps create another panel -right click on desktop -unlock widgets - right click on desktop - create new panel. Then delete the old panel.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Yeah … I created every have that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> And also a login screen there to its like that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Some whiered languages
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> hmm, perhaps look in settings- regional settings for a fix.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ff0ImCcV/file_9336.jpg Everywhere iam having a unknown language insertion
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> So, did you go to settings- Personalizations -regional settings - languages and change it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @Anarcho Taoist, I selected mine Asia kolkatta
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> 🤷‍♂️ Crazy!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EqL8nRIy/file_9337.jpg And the swap is not even using
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @Anarcho Taoist, Or tell me which to choose
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qVItqhKY/file_9338.jpg Fixed mahn 😘😘😘❤️
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> 👍
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do I can install another DM in kubuntu (instead of sddm?)
<BluesKaj> sacarde, yes , but why?
<sacarde> I have some problem
<BluesKaj> tell us your problem
<sacarde> sddm start.. but I view an error:
<sacarde> this: http://sacarde.altervista.org/data/sddm
<BluesKaj> sacarde, are logging into a remote pc via vnc ?
<sacarde> no
<sacarde> ssh
<BluesKaj> don't think changing greeters is going make any difference, but you can try lightdm
<BluesKaj> sacarde, were you sshing into the remote pc successfully previously?
<BluesKaj> sorry was afk for a bit
<adem> this channel was created since 2006 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, Breeze! :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, And its dark brother.
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Thankz
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @Christoshaju, Any idea about this
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, Hi Nate! I am a non IT person who has switched to Linux for his personal computing. (Thus no github account etc.) How do I report bugs/issues on KDE? You seem the right person to ask. ;-)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> report them at http://bugs.kde.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if you don't have an account there, sign up for one :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Please also read https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/Bug_Reporting
<BluesKaj> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and welcome to the light side!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, Hehe. Thanks. 1 year in and I already get annoyed whenever I have to boot into a windows machine. I never realized how many popups I tolerated earlier.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, And by the way, i am not even talking about Win10, but 7!
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @Phil Linux, Yeah me too dual booted kubuntu with win 7
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, And before the stories around Win10 finally drove me over the edge to start seriously using Linux, I was totally satosfied with Win7. Unfortunately my wish to upgrade my hardware now seems to put me into a position where Microsoft forcesme to abandon Windiws completely. Win 7 is not supported on modern hardware any nore
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @Phil Linux, Ohh
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, Yep. Bad surprise when I researched my upgrade...
<viewer|95508> Hello, I'm having trouble with Kubuntu installation, is this a good place to ask for help?
<TBotNik> All: Having "held package" issues and desktop is gone on my laptop.  Writeup at:  https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5897979#post5897979
<TBotNik> All: Anyone know how to clear "held" packages?
<TBotNik> All: I've tried 9 commands and nothing works
<iamtakingiteasy> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rschmidt__> y a t il un francais dans la salle?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> non, pas du tout. Anglais s'il vous plait :)
<rschmidt__> itd ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> That way everybody can understand :)
<rschmidt__> its ok
<Zic26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zic26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zic26> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout documents his experiences eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zic26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Contessa2> Read wһаt IᖇϹ іᥒᴠeѕtіgatіvе ϳοurᥒаlіsts һaᴠe ᥙᥒсഠ⋁еrᥱd оn thе freenoⅾе ⲣеdорһilіa ѕсaᥒdɑⅼ һttps⁚/∕ᥱᥒсyсⅼⲟрeⅾіаⅾrɑⅿаtiϲɑ․rs⁄ᖴreenoⅾeɡatе
<Contessa2> A faѕⅽіᥒɑtiᥒɡ bⅼⲟg wһᥱrᥱ frеᥱᥒοdᥱ stаff ⅿembᥱr Ϻɑtthеᴡ ⅿst Τrout doc∪ⅿentѕ һⅰѕ ᥱⲭⲣerienсes eỿe˗rɑрinɡ yοunɡ ϲhіlԁren һttрѕː᜵/MɑttЅᎢrоut．ϲοⅿ/
<Contessa2> Ι thoᥙɡht ỿοᥙ gᥙуs ⅿіɡһt bᥱ ⅰntеrᥱѕtᥱd ⅰn this bⅼoɡ bу frᥱᥱᥒⲟԁᥱ staff mеⅿber Ᏼryɑᥒ klοᥱrі Оѕtᥱrɡaаrԁ httрѕ⁚∕∕brуaᥒഠѕtᥱrgаarԁ․сoⅿ／
<Contessa2> Ꮃіth оᥙr IᎡϹ ɑd ѕеr∨ⅰⅽe yοᥙ cɑn reаϲһ ɑ glοbɑⅼ auⅾiеᥒсᥱ οf еntrᥱрrеᥒᥱ∪rѕ and feᥒtɑᥒyl adⅾⅰсtѕ ᴡitһ eⲭtraοrⅾiᥒɑrỿ ᥱnɡagᥱⅿent rɑtеs﹗ һttⲣѕ⠆/᜵wⅰⅼⅼiamⲣіtcⲟϲk․сom⧸
<ovrstorm7> Ꮢеаd wһat ІᖇС ⅰᥒᴠеstⅰgatі⋁e jо∪rnɑⅼists һаⅴe ∪ᥒcഠvеrеԁ οn the frᥱenоⅾe peⅾⲟрhⅰⅼіɑ scaᥒdɑl һttрs˸᜵⁄ᥱᥒϲỿϲⅼοрeⅾiaⅾrɑmаtiϲа․rs᜵Freᥱnοⅾᥱɡɑtᥱ
<ovrstorm7> I tһοᥙgһt уo∪ ɡuуѕ ⅿiɡһt bᥱ іnterᥱѕtеd in thіѕ blog bỿ frᥱᥱnοⅾe ѕtaff meⅿber Ⲃrỿan klഠerі Оѕtᥱrɡɑard һttрѕ։⧸／bryаᥒοѕtergaɑrd．ϲⲟm⁄
<ovrstorm7> А fasϲinаtіnɡ blоɡ whᥱre frᥱᥱnഠԁе staff mᥱmbᥱr Ꮇɑtthew mst Тrο∪t dоⅽᥙments hⅰs ᥱxⲣerⅰenceѕ ᥱỿе⎼raрiᥒɡ ỿഠ∪ᥒg cһiⅼԁrеn һttⲣs⠆⧸/ᎷаttSTrⲟᥙt．сoⅿ／
<ovrstorm7> Ꮤіtһ ο∪r IᎡC ɑⅾ ѕеrᴠіϲе ỿⲟu ⅽan rеacһ а gⅼοbаⅼ a∪ⅾⅰеᥒϲе of еᥒtreⲣrеnеurѕ ɑnd feᥒtаnyⅼ аԁⅾⅰсts ᴡⅰtһ еⲭtrаⲟrⅾⅰnarỿ eᥒɡаgеmᥱnt rɑtеѕ︕ һttpѕ⠆᜵/ᴡilⅼіaⅿpitϲoϲk．ϲⲟⅿ⧸
<BluesKaj> !ops, we'rebeing bot flooded again on #kubuntu and offtopic
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raynold> І thο∪gһt уഠu ɡᥙуs ⅿⅰɡһt be іntеreѕted in tһis bⅼog by frеeᥒoԁe stɑff ⅿеⅿbеr Βrỿan kloеri Оstergɑаrⅾ һttрѕ⁚᜵／brỿɑᥒⲟstеrgaɑrⅾ.ϲഠⅿ／
<raynold> Ꭺ fɑscⅰᥒatіng blоg wһᥱrᥱ frеeᥒоdᥱ stɑff ⅿembеr Μɑttһᥱᴡ mst Тrоᥙt ⅾⲟϲuⅿentѕ һⅰs ехpеriеᥒⅽеs eуe-rɑpⅰᥒg уഠ∪ng cһіlԁreᥒ һttрѕ︓／⁄ϺаttSТrⲟᥙt.сഠm᜵
<raynold> Ꮤіtһ ⲟᥙr ΙRС ɑⅾ ѕervⅰⅽe yοu сɑn reaⅽh а glοbɑl аᥙdiᥱᥒⅽe of entrеprᥱᥒе∪rs ɑᥒd fеᥒtɑnуⅼ adⅾicts witһ ехtrаഠrⅾіnɑrу eᥒgаgеⅿent ratеs﹗ httⲣѕ︓∕᜵ᴡilⅼⅰаmpⅰtcосk．ϲⲟm⧸
<raynold> ᖇᥱɑd whɑt ΙRC ⅰnⅴеstіɡаtⅰᴠᥱ јoᥙrnalistѕ ha∨ᥱ ᥙncο⋁еrᥱd оn the freᥱᥒⲟԁе рeԁഠⲣһⅰⅼia sсаᥒⅾаl һttрѕ˸/／encỿсlopеⅾⅰaԁrаmаtⅰсa．rs᜵Frееnⲟdеgɑte
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<BluesKaj> we need to +r for a while
<Pici> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> thanks Pici
<BluesKaj> it's in offtopic as well, Pici
<Katnip> it's back eh
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I already +r on offtopic
<Katnip> it's all over again
<BluesKaj> yeah, really flooding here again
<BluesKaj> but we should be clear for a while
<madLyfe> trying to install libreoffice, should i get the deb from the website or go to discover? i think the discover one is out of date.
<BluesKaj> madLyfe, not if you updated an d upgraded lately
<Katnip> discover would be updated on a continual basis, so to say, the website is on you
<acheronuk> madLyfe: newer/backports of libreoffice can be found here: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/sMsDaTrl/image.png
<madLyfe> acheronuk:  the backports are still old from what i can tell
<acheronuk> madLyfe: 6.1 has only just been uploaded to Cosmic 18.10, so that will come sometime soon hopefully
<madLyfe> is it not possible to put that on 18.04.1? sorry im new.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Kubuntu is a discrete release distro, which means that, by design, it does not upgrade to the latest version of everything immediately
<acheronuk> madLyfe: if you want a version in Bionic which isn't even in the -release pocket of our development release yet, then you'll need to get it from somewhere else other than official ubuntu repos
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this is to provide a period of time for bugs to get found and fixed so that the software is more stable for you, the user
<madLyfe> ya. im coming from windows and am used to the newest things.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> If you like the idea of a stable base, but want the newest versions for apps, you can use the Flatpak or Snap versions of them from Discover
<madLyfe> where is the newest version of that on discover? is it denoted as 'snap' or 'flatpak'?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> open Discover, go to the Settings item on the bottom of the list on the left, scroll down, and click "Install" next to the Flatpak backend
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> then install the Flathub repo. There should be a button in the toolbar on Discover's Settings page once you've installed the Flatpak backend
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but if there isn't, run this in Konsole: … flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub https://flathub.org/repo/flathub.flatpakrepo
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thereafter, Discover will show apps from Flathub, which are always reasonably up-to-date
<madLyfe> do the same for snap backend?
<madLyfe> but i have to worry about who they came from?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I don't recommend the snap backend in Kubuntu 18.04 because it is still buggy
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it is better in newer versions of Discover that have not been released yet
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but that doesn't help you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Flathub apps are packaged by the Flathub team: https://github.com/flathub/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> they are not internet randos
<madLyfe> this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6NwlcPmg/image.png
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> great, now you have the Flatpak backend
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> now you need to install the Flathub repo
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> since sadly the button is not visible in the toolbar (boo), run this in Konsole: … flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub https://flathub.org/repo/flathub.flatpakrepo
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (I think the button not being visible was fixed in 5.13 or will be in 5.14)
<madLyfe> i have the options 'add source' and 'add flathub'
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ah perfect, click "add Flathub"
<oysteins> Where are the dbg symbols for Discover in Kubuntu 18.04 repos?
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/F3eu3YYM/image.png
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oysteins: they are in individual packages; I think you may need to manually install them using apt
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> madLyfe: perfect! Now Discover will show Flatpak apps. You can also click on the Flathub repo list item from the Settings page to browse all Flatpak apps on Flathub
<oysteins> Except there is no package 'plasma-discover-dbg' or similar
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not even -dev?
<madLyfe> hmm flatpak doesnt have libreoffice
<oysteins> Not even -dev
<oysteins> madLyfe: Libreoffice has an official flatpak
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> sure it does :) … https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.libreoffice.LibreOffice
<oysteins> No dbg symbols for Kate or Kssyguard either
<madLyfe> developer - the document foundation? thats libreoffice?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes
<madLyfe> hmm if i searched for it it showed up nothing. but it was right there on the front page.
<oysteins> Not just on my end that dbg is missing, no hits here either: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasma-discover-&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<madLyfe> video of the alleged indecent! https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BL5bLvWu/Screenshot%202018-08-30%2012-41-41.mp4
<madLyfe> i also have this issue which is annoying: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9b67c2/wth_is_going_on_with_my_shortcuts/
<oysteins> Are there no dbg symbols for Plasma on Bionic, or is their absence a temporary repo issue?
<madLyfe> also, now that the libreoffice is installed, where is it? like if i search for it it doesnt show up.
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GP8RM8Ww/image.png
<oysteins> madLyfe: I had that happen with Flatpak apps after first install. Logging out and then in solved it.
<madLyfe> that seems like a bug.
<oysteins>  Ah, dbg are in an additional repo! ( https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash )
<oysteins> madLyfe: Indeed …
<madLyfe> is the flatpack repo that was added in discover supposed to show up in 'software sources'?
<claw22000> Hello all
<claw22000> Is anyone available to help with a odd problem?  I'm having a problem after installing the required graphics drivers for and AMD RX 480.  After the drivers are in the 1080P TV will no longer work.  I also have 2 monitors hooked up and those work fine.  I can't find anything on google about his issue. Any suggestions?
<tomreyn> hi. i'm looking at https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ which states, for Kubuntu 14.04.5 LTS, that it is "supported with security and maintenance updates, until April 2019".
<tomreyn> this would be a 5 year support policy, but ihttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases states that "Long term support (LTS) releases are supported for 5 years, except for flavors, which are supported for 3 years."
<tomreyn> the word 'flavors' there points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors - which lists Kubuntu as a flavor.
<tomreyn> This would suggest a 3 year support policy.
<tomreyn> I would expect that "ubuntu-support-status", when run on 14.04.5 LTS, would second / confirm the latter.
<tomreyn> which one is correct?
<mparillo_> IIRC, when 16.04 was released, the Kubuntu team agreed to reduce the security support from five to three years. That is why 16.04 and 14.04 show the same end-of-life.
<valorie> tomreyn: we used to consider ourselves the equals of Ubuntu since some of our staff were full-time paid folk
<valorie> that is no longer the case
<tomreyn> valorie, mparillo_: apparently there were (or are?) different perspectives on this (non irrelevant) question, resulting in kubuntu 14.04 not receiving security support for the past ~1 year (for the kde part), and maybe for its (or rather the non-main or some of the non-kde parts of this flavor) remaining lifetime
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, But if you use the CLI in stock Kubuntu 18.04 it should be just fine, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> sure, you can use the CLI to install snaps with greater reliability
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I was just talking about Discover, the GUI tool
<OvermindDL1> Is there a way to play a system sound effect from the command line, via dbus or so?  I can't find the dbus path if it is there...
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, I am a great fan of plasma, but discover even in 18.04 drives me up the walls. It was even a reason for not recommending Kubuntu to family members (until I figured out that I could install other package managers). Do you know if newer and better versions of discover are going to be backported to 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I understand, and I even agree. If it's any consolation, the 5.13 version is much better, and the 5.14 version will be even better
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but those are tied to their respective Plasma releases and won't go to Kubnutu 18.04 until and unless the backports PPA offers 5.13 and beyond
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> What are your biggest problems? Just stability? UI? ...everything?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> I can deal with everything except that sometimes just does nit show correct search results.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> As far as I know the ppa will offer only LTS versions of Plasma for LTS versions of Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> 5.13 is planned, it's just held up because it requires a newer Qt, which is a can of worms to offer via a PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so it's bad search results?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> I would love to have a ppa that only delivers the last point releases of each plasma version.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Does that exist?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, Yes
<valorie> tomreyn: I
<valorie> asking about the issue in -devel chan
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, Stock Kubuntu 18.04. Snap and flatpak backend activated.
<valorie> we'll see what the answer is
<tomreyn> valorie: we discussed it in #ubuntu-hardened before
<valorie> aha, we are still providing security updates
<tomreyn> valorie: who does?
<valorie> Simon Quigley said so
<tomreyn> valorie: it wasn't my impression that this was the security teams' policy / take for the past year. maybe it will be for the coming year, not sure.
<valorie> it is possible that we've been missing some things
<valorie> it would be good if bugs were filed about those so we can pick them back up
<tomreyn> that's what ubuntu has a cve tracker for.
<valorie> we no longer support for 5 years, but we should back up what the previous team said we would do
<valorie> Simon has been pretty excellent about doing those CVEs
<tomreyn> well either you do what you state you do on your website, or you don't, in which case the website should probbaly be changed, and the users notified.
<valorie> right
<tomreyn> where 'you' = the kubuntu team (if it exists, sorry, i'm not exactly into the organizational structures)
<valorie> this discussion should possibly be in #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> I'm the release manager and not a coder or packager so I don't directly do these things
<tomreyn> my involvement ends here. i pointed it out as much as i could, now we'll see what happens, if anything.
<tomreyn> (i can file a bug if needed to track the issue.)
<valorie> please file a bug
<valorie> it's the best way to keep track of things
<tomreyn> valorie: against what?
<valorie> the CVEs that have not been addressed by us
<tomreyn> i mean against which package. i'm happy to file 'a' bug, not hundreds ;)
<tomreyn> valorie: ^. btw. i caught up on the -devel log.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> well filing against one and linking to the cve tracker for more would be appropriate
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> he is asking what package he should file it under, though
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> whatever the answer is, please paste the link here after you file it :)
<krytarik> I'd go with 'kubuntu-meta'
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @nggraham, Any idea when Discover will be updated in Kubuntu? Most updates freeze on me. I have to use the terminal and force kill Discover to close it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarcho Taoist, 5.12.7 bugfix is due for release by KDE end of sept
<tomreyn> sorry, i'm not going to look up all the cves which may apply.
<tomreyn> (i never meant to offer that in the first place)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @acheronuk, 👍 Great! Thanks
#kubuntu 2018-08-31
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and there are some nice bugfixes going into Discover for 5.12.7
<valorie> tomreyn: and if I implied that, sorry
<valorie> I didn't mean you should do our work for us
<Roey> HI
<Roey> WHY IS MY CAPSLOCK STUCK?
<Roey> HOW DO i TURN THIS OFF?
<Roey> (I HAVE CAPSLOCK MAPPED TO CTRL... I DON'T KNOW WHAT TURNED CAPSLOCK ON, THEN)
<valorie> Roey: is it still stuck in the cli?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> ER
<Roey> no in a tty the led is still on but it is not doing Capslock
<Roey> but here in kde, the light is on and it is stuck on capslock
<Roey> i tried in a TTY to do setleds --caps
<Roey> didn"t do anything though
<valorie> fixed now?
<Roey> LKASLKGJLKSJG
<Roey> NO.
<valorie> <--- confused
<Roey> I DID IT IN A TTY: SETLEDS +CAPS, THEN SETLEDS -CAPS, AND IT TURNED OFF
<valorie> you were typing in not-caps
<Roey> THEN i moved back to X and the darn light turns back on/
<Roey> yeah i'm holding down Shift
<valorie> ah
<Roey> :)
<Roey> BUT :( THIS IS FRUSTRATNIG
<valorie> there is some little commandline app that shows what each keypress is
<valorie> but it's not obvious like 'xkey'
<valorie> can't remember the name and google isn't helping
<Roey> xmodmap prolly:
<valorie> yes
<valorie> there is probably some wonderful magick key combo that turns on capslock
<valorie> and somehow you invoked it
<Roey> yeah i think so....
<madLyfe> what is going on here? its been a few hours: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EZ54LFAh/image.png
<madLyfe> i just killed it and did it again.
<valorie> madLyfe: I've run into that a few times as well
<valorie> I didn't file a bug since I'm not running the latest though
<madLyfe> killing it seemed to work
<valorie> same here
<madLyfe> valorie: what is the difference between default panel, kubuntu default panel, and application menu bar?
<valorie> I would guess that default panel is the default set by the plasma devels
<valorie> kubuntu default -- unsure if we change that at all? perhaps ensure that the networkmanager widget is correct
<valorie> oh, we also change the plasma symbol to the Kubuntu symbol for the "k menu"
<valorie> applications have their own menu bars on top
<madLyfe> top is default panel and bottom is kubuntu default panel: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YARVW2mh/image.png
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I don't recall when we went back to the Kubuntu k in a gear, but it's been awhile
<madLyfe> i wish i could enter the height of the panel manually. its hard to get it to an exact number
<valorie> but how did you get the names "default" and "Kubuntu default"
<madLyfe> actually im not even seeing the height number anymore
<valorie> and where/how did you choose them?
<madLyfe> damn
<valorie> I've never seen a height that I recall
<valorie> a number I mean
<madLyfe> valorie:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7Nf20oyK/irccloudcapture1324808631815535988.jpg
<valorie> that said you can probably do it in the /.config file
<madLyfe> had to take a camera pic since you cant take sreenshots of context menus.. which sucks..
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> ok
<madLyfe> im not sure where i adjusted the height and saw the number change dynamically but maybe it was on neon
<madLyfe> do you know where the panels conf files are?
<valorie> if it's super-new, that's possible
<valorie> we have the new Qt through, but not yet all the stuff that relies on that version of Qt
<madLyfe> this is what im running: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/guEINcH2/image.png
<valorie> same here, madLyfe
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i want to change my grub file configuration file from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=1" from adding GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nolapic_timer clocksource=jiffies"
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> that second link might help, gt8ost4l ^^
<gt8ost4l> valorie: that doesnt show me how to combine one line of code with another group of texr!
<gt8ost4l> text*
<valorie> well, I've never done it myself, gt8ost4l
<valorie> you get get some more experienced users in #ubuntu
<madLyfe> valorie: is there a way to reload the plasma shell(for panels) so i can see if my config files edits worked? i dont want to log out because i have an rsync operation running
<valorie> easiest way is to `kquitapp plasmashell`
<valorie> and then in krunner (alt+space) `plasmashell`
<madLyfe> krunner is?
<valorie> alt+space
<madLyfe> what is krunner?
<valorie> the little headsup menu
<valorie> oh gosh, I use it constantly
<valorie> alt plus space
<madLyfe> that doesnt do anything for me
<madLyfe> alt+space
<valorie> no plus
<madLyfe> heh i know
<valorie> just alt and space at the same time
<valorie> shows up on top of your screen
<madLyfe> nah. you mean the search?
<valorie>  it will search
<valorie> it will also run commands
<valorie> if you do `plasmashell` in konsole or yakuake
<valorie> you have to keep that tab open or plasmashell shuts down
<valorie> krunner is "below" that
<madLyfe> ya you are saying just run plasmashell in konsole basically
<valorie> you can do that
<valorie> but if you forget and close that tab, goodbye plasmashell
<valorie> or do `plasmashell &`
<madLyfe> only have these options there: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/M64img5z/image.png
<valorie> I prefer krunner
<valorie> just hit return
<valorie> since you aren't searching
<madLyfe> i have plasmashell open in a text file. thats the top one.
<valorie> did you already run kquitapp plasmashell
<madLyfe> nah. i havent done anything. i probably shouldnt do anything either. i have rsync running in a tmux session.
<madLyfe> ill just wait till its done with its transfer.
<madLyfe> better safe than sorry.
<valorie> well, plasmashell has nothing to do with that
<madLyfe> looks like it worked
<madLyfe> now i just need to make it bigger lol
<valorie> :-)
<madLyfe> its not returning here though: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8AJAj8kY/image.png
<madLyfe> returning to prompt i mean
<valorie> which is why I don't do it in a konsole
<madLyfe> what should i do?
<valorie> control c
<madLyfe> killed it again
<valorie> right
<valorie> now alt space
<valorie> plasmashell
<madLyfe> ya i changed that runner/search `meta+s`
<madLyfe> ok looks good from here
<madLyfe> tyvm
<madLyfe> you around here a lot?
<madLyfe> im a newb and will need all the help i can get
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I'm the release manager of kubuntu
<valorie> not always watching the chan, but it's quiet tonight
<madLyfe> orly? nice
<madLyfe> you seen this before?
<madLyfe> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9b67c2/wth_is_going_on_with_my_shortcuts/
<valorie> someone mentioned that in #plasma recently
<valorie> in general I don't mess with settings much
<valorie> except to help people
<madLyfe> should i file a bug with KDE?
<madLyfe> its a plasma thing, correct?
<valorie> please do, and mention the bug report number in your post
<valorie> maybe put your little movie in the BR as well
<madLyfe> mention it here you mean?
<valorie> in that reddit post
<madLyfe> oh
<valorie> the devels follow reddit
<madLyfe> not cool to just link to the reddit post in the BR?
<valorie> but it's not a place to file bug reports
<valorie> sure, you can do that instead
<valorie> but it means One More Click for the devel
<madLyfe> sure.
<madLyfe> would you happen to know why i have 3 lock screens and 3 login screens? 1 for each of my monitors?
<valorie> i"m not sure what you mean?
<madLyfe> why isnt it just one area to login from the primary monitor?
<valorie> oh
<madLyfe> i have 3 monitors, each has its own lock screen.
<valorie> you might have them mirrored
<madLyfe> the login screen is not on my primary monitor, which is annoying in itself.
<madLyfe> i dont see anyway to change it from the breeze login screen or the lock screen settings.
<valorie> I would type display into krunner
<valorie> and go to to that area of systemsettings
<valorie> see what's there
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Sg7dspu6/image.png
<valorie> oh, it's called unify outputs I think
<valorie> and you choose which you want to be primary above
<madLyfe> heh nah that just made me have 3 mirrored displays like the lock screens.
<madLyfe> each monitor showed the same thing
<madLyfe> 3 mice, etc..
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> mostly people who want that have docked laptops
<lordievader> Oh, yeah. Sddm has it's own screen configuration. Haven't got around to messing with it yet.
<madLyfe> why wouldnt you be able to customize the lock screen if you can make a login screen?
<madLyfe> seems odd
<valorie> unfortunately that is not KDE software
<valorie> you can, but I haven't a clue how
<madLyfe> ok i need to crash. thanks for the help!
<valorie> https://store.kde.org/p/1216681
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot> ros0x5Ft was added by: ros0x5Ft
<quicker_io> hi, people. I've Kubuntu Bionic 18.04 and install  kompare 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu1 but Compare button is disabled. Can someone have any hit to solve it??
<acheronuk> quicker_io: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390024
<ubottu> KDE bug 390024 in general ""Compare" button not enabled on the initial dialog even after filling the file names" [Normal,Confirmed]
<quicker_io> thx
<acheronuk> quicker_io: try just tying a space and deleting it in the box with the file path
<acheronuk> as said in the bug, that activates the button
<acheronuk> I tend to do 'kompare path/to/file1 path/to/file2' in a terminal anyway
<acheronuk> which works
<quicker_io> acheronuk: yes, in terminal is ok thx
<acheronuk> quicker_io: for the record, just checked in latest git versions of kompare and frameworks, and that bug is STILL not fixed. sigh.
<acheronuk> commented so on the bug!
<IrcsomeBot> gZSJtAoj16 was added by: gZSJtAoj16
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> After entering the password is taking so much time to load
<BluesKaj> Christoshaju, how much time?
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @BluesKaj, 5-7 minuts
<BluesKaj> Christoshaju do you have other partitions or drives with OSs or data ?
<BluesKaj> if so you need  to do sudo blkid in the terminal and copy the UUIDs for any partitions not listed in /etc/fstab, and create proper enties for them, othewrwise your system boot will continue to search for them slowing you boot time to a crawl
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @BluesKaj, I have 5 partions
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Along with windows
<BluesKaj> Christoshaju, ok run sudo update-grub first.
<BluesKaj> then after sudo update-grub , run sudo blkid, that will list your partitions and their UUIDs, which are unique identifiers for each
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Then
<BluesKaj> pastebin the UUIDs so we can look at them setup the entries for fstab
<BluesKaj> to setup
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Kk
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> I will send it after some time
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Also my swap is not using
<BluesKaj> Christoshaju, in the terminal, swapon
<BluesKaj> !fstab | Christoshaju
<ubottu> Christoshaju: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<IrcsomeBot> Velizar Peshev was added by: Velizar Peshev
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Hello guys I've Kubuntu 18.04.1 LTS I want to change audio quality.. how to do this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> some game emulators causes audio crackling or missing sound due to high quality setting.. on Windows I have an option to change quality to CD and everything is fine.. on KDE I can't see such option...
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I'm sure the bug is cause by audio quality cause on Windows when I set to highest quality it has the same crackling
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> googled and it's called "audio resampling"
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> how to disable this shit?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I won't change system files but if there is no other way I'll change system files
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> some gui app will be great option
<BluesKaj> Velizar Peshev, depends a lot on your audio player quality settings, if there are any audio quality oprions available , but the audio track itself is what ultimately determines the quality , garbage in garbage out
<feodoran> during kubuntu install (18.04) I can choose where to install the bootloader. But I already have GRUB installed, how do I skip installing a bootloader?
<feodoran> nvm ... #ubuntu was faster :)
<madLyfe> can i not run `dstat -cdmsgnpl` from krunner?
<texla> Try to install Kubuntu 18.04 the partition section will not let me proceed
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @texla, Did you deviate from the defaults in any way?
#kubuntu 2018-09-01
<texla> Trying to install Kubuntu 18.04 but the installer won't let me pass the partition package
<pziggy> Hey guys im having tourble connecting to my universities enterprise wpa network, I'ts working fine on my laptop running debian but my desktop is running kububtu, ive got an output file of my journalctr if anyone is interested in taking a look.
<pziggy> EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Failure
<pziggy> heres the output https://pastebin.com/5rqNcfmf
<pziggy> this inparticular seems to be the issues but googleing isnt providing anyway to verifiy it
<pziggy> EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Failure
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CnY0Azra/file_9367.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Upon awakening my laptop from sleep, Latte Dock is red + green fuzz! How do I fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I am using kubuntu 11.04 older version
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I am trying to update can't be updated
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> It's say "ignore and error 404"
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Wt can I do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Uthayakumar C, 11.04 was end of life in Oct 2012. You should install a current rlease if you can.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarcho Taoist, Toggle compositing? Alt+Shift+F12
<Xavi92> Hi, how can I change touchpad speed on Kubuntu 18.04? It appears locked to me
<Xavi92> However, I can change pointer motion acceleration, although increasing it makes the pointer to move even slower
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Xavi92, System Settings - Hardware - Input Devices
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> (Photo, 1280x795) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/r6ontWYU/file_9368.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @Anarcho Taoist, What's this
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<madLyfe> i had a crash notification but it didnt say what crashed. how can i view more info about it?
<BluesKaj> madLyfe, /var/og/syslog
<madLyfe> BluesKaj: i dont remember if the notification stated the time and its gone, what would the log lead with?
<madLyfe> like something i can search for
<madLyfe> here is a recent one: "Sep  1 11:59:02 kinghat-kubuntu whoopsie[878]: [11:59:02] Not online; processing later (/var/crash/_opt_google_chrome_chrome.1000.crash)." but its not the one im looking for
<madLyfe> is there a notification log where it shows a longer list of past notifications?
<BluesKaj> madLyfe, yes you'll see syslog1 and probly some that are compressed to.gz files
<madLyfe> is there a scp gui?
<BluesKaj> for copying to remote hosts there's samba/smb
<madLyfe> ya and NFS just wondering if there is like a winscp equivalent?
<BluesKaj> putty
<BluesKaj> not a gui tho
<madLyfe> i see sftp as a network add in dolphin but not scp
<BluesKaj> there's ssh in add network folder
<madLyfe> sftp and fish are the protocols
<BluesKaj> one can scp over ssh from linux to linux , or ms network drive option for network windows hosts
<madLyfe> BluesKaj: when you make a new ssh connection in dolphin is has a 'create an icon for this remote folder' i checked that but i dont see where it was added?
<BluesKaj> madLyfe, it's added in the dolphin/network, right click on the folder and you can add it to places in dolphin
<madLyfe> tyvm
<madLyfe> still learning the ins and outs
<BluesKaj> right
<Dragnslcr> madLyfe- from what I read when I was looking into it, sftp looks to be "better" than fish if the SSH server supports it (which most modern ones do)
<madLyfe> ya i read that too
<texla> Trying to install Kubuntu 18.04 as a 4 primary ext4 mount point / on first a 39962 mb free space once install is clicked get the following error ( the partition /dev/sda4 assigned to / start at an offset of 3072 bytes from the minimum alignment for this disc..redo with same specs and try again..only get same error after redoing
<IrcsomeBot> jotaemeese was added by: jotaemeese
<ilya_b> Hello! :)
<ilya_b> Could someone share an up-to-date screenshot of Kubuntu with default settings? Or point me to it... Couldn't find it on the website
<ilya_b> Not needed any more :)
<texla> Text editor for kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Hello everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> I have some issues with using kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> WiFi don't working
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> And Bluetooth
<mparillo_> texla: kate
<texla> Is this channel for questions about Kubuntu
<mparillo_> Yes
<texla> mparillo_, I installed gedit for a text editor
<texla> I installed Kubuntu 18.04 and the grub menu show ubuntu rather than kubuntu in the name
<mparillo_> You can, but kate should be automagically installed if you install Kubuntu. I recall when I was dual-booting, I did notice Kubuntu showed as Ubuntu in grub. If it really bothers you, you can edit that, but the easy way (I think it was called grub-customizer) is apparently dangerous.
<mparillo_> Sorry, GTG.
<texla> mparillo_, I open /boot/grub/menu.lst and there is no text if select other text it show /etc/default/grub which has no name entry
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Christoshaju, This is what I would like to have as print on a laptop sleeve cover.
#kubuntu 2018-09-02
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Ohh
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi!
<BluesKaj> hi Phil Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> I am happily using my Kubuntu 18.04.1 on two machines and will upgrade a Win7 machine of a friend later today!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> upgrade to Kubuntu 18.04.1 that is!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Which program/way would you use to get a bare metal install of Win7 into a vm?
<BluesKaj> Phil Linux is you friend familiar with linux?
<BluesKaj> your
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> He was using Ubuntu Mate 18.10 for a while. When support ended I talked to him about the choice of going to Ubuntu Mate 18.04 or Kubuntu 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Kubuntu is easier to support for me because I use it myself.
<BluesKaj> Phil Linux, 18.10 ? that's a dev OS
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> He is not a technical person at all, so figuring things out himself (and getting confused by the plethora of options) wont happen enyway.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @BluesKaj, I meaned 17.10. sorry. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> (Photo, 1280x900) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DE1ZfJVR/file_9408.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Anarcho Taoist, Nice!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Phil Linux, I am thinking as a print for a laptop sleeve.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> go for it!
<BluesKaj> not a VM user , I'm bare metal all the way, even if I have to dual boot, but I guess kvm and qemu are worth looking at
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @BluesKaj, thx!
<BluesKaj> Phil Linux and virtmanager for gui access
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> (Photo, 1075x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6LZl7qUZ/file_9410.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> very nice indeed!
<jubo2> y0, got a question. I got this one laptop that has only 4GB RAM and it is usable with Kubuntu 16.04 .. Should we expect it to stay usable if I upgrade it to 18.04 ?
<jubo2> just need to keep the amount of tabs small and not run many programs simultaneously
<mparillo_> For light browsing, office apps, watching video, 4GB of RAM is more than enough for me. Big compiles, video editing, gaming, running distros in a VM? No.
<jubo2> ok. thanks for info mparillo_
<jubo2> I got 16GB on my own machine
<jubo2> it rarely fills up even with heavy use
<jubo2> the 4GB machine I gave to my friend
#kubuntu 2019-08-26
<starfoxpc> someone interested in the photos of two phones of two young sisters? a sample: https://anonfile.com/Adofd64fna/IMG-20180903-WA0020
<IrcsomeBot1> JAMES MASSEY was added by: JAMES MASSEY
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey all
<IrcsomeBot1> <plyr0> @starfoxpc, @admin gban
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Good
<swift110-phone__> Hey
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> vukalov was added by: vukalov
<IrcsomeBot1> <vukalov> HI fellows
<swift110-phone__> Hey lordievader
<lordievader> Morning
<swift110-phone__> How r u
<IrcsomeBot1> <vukalov> I  need it the mojave theme
<IrcsomeBot1> <vukalov> Fuck you all
<lordievader> Watch your language vukalov
<lordievader> swift110-phone__: doing good here. How are you?
<swift110-phone__> Im good lordievader. What are you up to
<lordievader> Work, as usual
<pragomer> hi. I am very excited about konsole's new "split feature" (like tmux), that came with 5.16. Unfortunately I am on 5.12 on kubuntu lts. Is there a way to get just this feature in kubuntu 18.04 ?
<RikMills> pragomer: build konsole from source
<RikMills> I have daily builds of konsole git master going on in here: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<pragomer> what would be cool is an appimage :-)
<RikMills> but that ppa is (a) completly unsupported and (b) no translations in those builds
<pragomer> yes, I see.   But thank you in any case for the link/ppa. I going at least to try this in a vm
<RikMills> no appimage that I know of. nor even a snap :/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> I want to turn on the AES-256 hardware encryption for a SSD on a fresh install of Kubuntu on a 50GB /-partition and 200GB free and a /home-partition of 710GB. There were instructions for Arch Linux somewhere.
<jubo2> and then setup backuping the system over LAN to home machine which is going to be on a 2TB disk. this latter I need suggestions on how to do safely, efficiently and reliably regarding if ever needing to recover from backup
<jubo2> the best I have thought would be SSHFS authenticated by keys + Timeshift which is a rsync-based solution for all Linuxen
<salsa4life> jubo2: thanks for the info
<IrcsomeBot1> Brian Binh was added by: Brian Binh
<IrcsomeBot1> <Brian Binh> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Y0Y98r33/file_17408.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Brian Binh> ecsabniiuzo tp
<IrcsomeBot1> <Niggolas> @Brian Binh, Spammer bitch
<IrcsomeBot1> James Burkhardt was added by: James Burkhardt
<IrcsomeBot1> <James Burkhardt> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OvHCVR0H/file_17412.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <James Burkhardt> joturijnxt
<thomas_> Hallo, I looking for mongo find by _id, my _id is a string but Mongo need a BSON object. Did someone find a solution in nodered?
<thomas_> When I require('mongodb') in settings.js - and use this in a function - then the function dont find global.get('mongoModule').ObjectID;
<thomas_> In Node its no problem:
<thomas_> var mongo = require('mongodb');
<thomas_> > var o_id = new mongo.ObjectID("5d5ea977883f7c510f10a669");
<thomas_> > console.log(o_id)
<thomas_> sorry wrong chanel
<npl> Hi all, just started using Kubuntu, problem is that it's not seeing my ultrawide monitor (2560x1080). I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to the command line and I'm having no luck with the online solutions. Any help would be really appreciated. Many thanks.
<mavr1k> quiet
<npl>  Hi all, just started using #Kubuntu, problem is that it's not seeing my ultrawide monitor (2560x1080). I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to the command line and I'm having no luck with the online solutions. Any help would be really appreciated. Many thanks.
<cole> i have two laptops with ddr2 ram cards in both however, one pc is i think 4gb per ram and other laptop is only 2gb total capable. can I use just one ram card from bigger ram cards????like 1 ram card with 2gb instead of the 2 thats in it thats running a total og 1gb. can anyone care to help???????
<cole> Im sorry if im in the wrong place to ask my question. if someone knows where i might get help with it. i would be very thankful
<Guest77508> asad
<Guest77508> hello
<Guest77508> hello
<swift110> sup
<swift110> hey all
#kubuntu 2019-08-27
<jack> hi
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> under IFconfig, I keep getting a network overlap between my Wireless hotspot (192.168.43.0/24) and vmnet1
<JFox762> which has the same network range
<JFox762> i keep changing it via ifconfig
<JFox762> but whenever I restart the PC, vmnet1 keeps reverting to 192.168.43.0/24... which overlaps with the hotspot
<JFox762> which causes packets to get lost
<JFox762> join #ubuntun
<JFox762> oops lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> How r u lordievader
<lordievader> Doing goood here, how are you, Swift110?
<IrcsomeBot1> Elizabeth Leblanc was added by: Elizabeth Leblanc
<TREBOR> hi
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tichun> Hi, right clicking on ISO file there's hint to open it in Ark, Disk Image Writer and Disk Image Mounter. Clicking 'Open With' I don't get those Disk Image... activities. Have you had something like that?
<tichun> Nevermind, that is "gnome-disks --restore-disk-image %U" from gnome-disks
<feodoran> There is a global keyboard shortcut "play/pause media playback". However, for a specific media player (clementine) I can only choose "Play" or "Pause". Why is there noch "Play/Pause" like with the global shortcut?
<AdDok> hi
<nano> ho
<nano> Hi
<nano> Give some support in this forum
<genii> !ask | nano
<ubottu> nano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nano> Ok I try to install kubuntu 18.04 and I get tons of acpi error messages
<nano> acpi error no handler or method for gpe
<Quantumleap> My kubuntu 18.04 LTS systems are not updating since last week
<nano> if I can enter by modifying the boot parameters of the kernel network manager, I did not show my network card
<genii> nano: So if you modify grub for acpi=off then it boots... but when the machine boots, your network card is not seen? ( these are probably not related, network card would probably not get recognized whatever the acpi directive)
<nano> I can enter with acpi = off but the resolution of the screen decreases and everything looks too big, my card I think is of the recent Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX 200 (2x2), I don't know if Linux drives the drivers for this card
<nano> i read that nobody have no idea what is actually causing issues acpi error no handler or method for gpe
<genii> nano: You might want to first try experimenting with the acpi_mask_gpe= option instead of the acpi=off. The value for this option is a hexadecimal value from 0x00 to 0x7f but what to put is dependant on the machine and firmware. I do know that forMacBooks the value is usually 0x06 or 0x08
<genii> ..0x06, 0x07, or 0x08
<nano> My machine is an HP OMEN
<genii> I'm not familiar with them. But searching with keywords like the machine model, linux, and the kernel option  acpi_mask_gpe or gpe may give some results
<genii> You may also want to run: sudo update-pciids   and: sudo update-usbids   ...to make sure you have the latest list of what vendor:product codes correspond to what drivers linux should use. So if your wifi adapter has been added recently the correct driver should be known
 * genii wanders back to work again for a bit
<nano> I read that GPE is a software for a complete environment of components that make it possible to use GNU / Linux on PDE. There is no longer a PDA. Why the Linux kernel brings support for PDAs that affect its performance
<genii> GPE as it relates to ACPI and flooding of these kind of messages as you're experiencing is explained fairly well in the answer given here https://askubuntu.com/questions/148726/what-is-an-acpi-gpe-storm
<genii> nano: Cooments at https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Gaming-Notebooks/High-CPU-Usage-System-ACPI-sys-GPE-L6F-Storm-Omen-15-17/td-p/7169255/page/3 suggest you should try acpi_mask_gpe=0x6f
<genii> s/Cooments/Comments
<nano> Genii very interesting and valuable what you have sent, I thank you very much, there is a problem in the firmware of hp and intel in the new microprocessors and these companies; ias have not attended to it, I will see if the option acpi_mask_gpe = 0x6f was working. Thanks again
<nano> Hola de nuevo, agradezco la solucion que me proporciono genii sobre acpi error no handle for gpe, me ha funcionado en el arranque y hasta ahora ya no presenta problemas.
<nano> Hello again, I appreciate the solution that genii gave me about acpi error no handle for gpe, it worked for me at startup and so far no problems.
<nano> But my wireless network card still cannot be recognized by kubuntu. I have already run sudo update-pciids, sudo update-usbids, restarted but everything remains the same without the wireless network card being recognized.
<nano> Another issue is that the option of gelatinous windows does not appear on stationery, how could I solve both?
<genii> nano: I am leaving soon, perhaps we can look at the wifi adapter now closer tomorrow, however. Glad to see that the GPE issue is resolved now, though.
<nano> Thanks genii, I keep reading if I find the solution
<genii> Glad to assist
<JFox762> hi, I'm having trouble with getting kNetAttach to connect to a Windows Share on a Windows VM
<JFox762> I keep getting "Folder not found"
#kubuntu 2019-08-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sip
<nano> I have already searched on google and there is nothing, just install kubuntu 18.04 and from the start in desktop effects the option of wobbly or jelly windows does not appear, is there any solution?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wobbly windows are not enabled by default.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Go to System Settings  -> Desktop Behavior -> Desktop Effects
<nano> I have installed kubuntu 18.04 on other equipment and it has appeared from the beginning jelly-like windows. If I change this how can I activate it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Filter for wobbly anc check the box.  I prefer a slighlty wobblier window, so I customize the wobbly'ness so I used the advanced settings
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Stiffness = 3, Drag = 80, Move factor 22.  I also disable wobble on resize.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If wobbly windows is not available, then your graphics driver might require updating.  Once updated, you may need to go to System Settings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositor and change Rendering Backend to OpenGl 2.0 or 3.1
<nano> I have done what you say in other installations of kubuntu 18.04, but this time I simply do not see anything in System Settings -> Desktop Behavior -> Desktop Effects
<nano> la opcion de ventanas gelatinosas simplemente no se encuentra en ninguna parte
<nano> Quizás quisiste decir: la opción de ventanas gelatinosas simplemente no se encuentra en ninguna parte
<nano> 79/5000
<nano> the option of gelatinous windows is simply not found anywhere
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you have not enabled backports, you may encounter an old plasma glitch where it crashes an kill compositing.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What graphics card and driver do you have?
<nano> is a Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070
<nano> driver noveau, privative driver give me a big resolution
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Cool nano
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To fix big resolution, force the font dpi to 96 (or whatever works best depending on your display resolution/dpi).  You will need to logout and log back in to see full results (or restart plasma)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Open source nvidia driver is kind of hit an miss for the many of the plasma animations and back end (compositor).
<swift110> hey'
<lordievader> Good morning
<cusco> hello sirs
<cusco> I just started working with linux on the workstation
<cusco> kubuntu it is .. for the time being
<cusco> quick question, is there a way to keep a url always handy.. I was thinking ot knotes or something
<cusco> but you might have an idea of something just.. ligher..
<cusco> baiscally the url of the daily morning meeting
<cusco> lol
<diogenes_> cusco, bookmarks, speeddial?
<cusco> yea the app does not support bookmarking ..
<diogenes_> what app?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<mparillo> cusco: You could make it [one of] your browser start page[s].
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Oh
<mparillo> In my case, my browser start page is a simple HTML file of links. I find it much better than browser-based bookmarks, because I can share it across Falkon and Chromium.
<fructose> cusco: There is lots you can do, it's more a question of what exactly you want to do.
<fructose> cusco: For example, you can make a shortcut that will put a URL in your clipboard
<fructose> cusco: Or make a shortcut that will just directly open a URL
<operantis> Hello guys
<operantis> i installed kubuntu on my hp touch smart pc
<operantis> the screen touch is not working
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey operantis
<operantis> hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<operantis> good and u
<kubuntu> helloooooooooo
<kubuntu> im trying to make a persistent storage with >4G size
<kubuntu> (in a livecd)
<Guest49970> it works with the file in the root directory, but it doesn't if i have a partition on the same usb stick
<Guest49970> what can i do?
<Guest49970> kubuntu seems to have TRIED to use it as overlayfs as there are files present
<Guest49970> but it says "cannot mount /cow to /: invalid argument"
<Guest49970> sorry, seems kubuntu is not so happy with my wlan stick
<Guest49970> oh, okay, this is a known bug
<Guest49970> bummer
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good operantis what are you up yoy
<IrcsomeBot> asdfgjgf was added by: ttgiy
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<willian__> hello
<IrcsomeBot> Melissa Phillips was added by: Melissa Phillips
<IrcsomeBot> <Melissa Phillips> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/yeWaOUPV/file_17461.jpg yds zjsgmaloo
 * genii sighs
<BluesKaj> telegrammers
<BluesKaj> hey genii
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin'
<BluesKaj> how's it going genii?
<paul__> hello guys
<paul__> and girls
<paul__> ihave installed kubuntu on my laptop and i am very happy with it, however i cant get the HDMi port to work it just says no external monitor detected, i have googled the problem and followed a couple of tutorials and i have asked in the ubuntu facebook groups and still cant get it to work , please can somebody help me i think its somthing to do with the nvidea graphics if need be i will pay
<paul__> is anybody in here
<diogenes_> paul__, run: inxi -F | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link you get in terminal.
<paul__> (base) paul@paul-Nitro-AN515-52:~$ inxi -F | nc termbin.com 9999
<paul__> Command 'inxi' not found, but can be installed with:
<paul__> sudo apt install inxi
<paul__> (base) paul@paul-Nitro-AN515-52:~$ ^C
<paul__> (base) paul@paul-Nitro-AN515-52:~$
<paul__> (base) paul@paul-Nitro-AN515-52:~$ inxi -F | nc termbin.com 9999
<paul__> Command 'inxi' not found, but can be installed with:
<paul__> sudo apt install inxi
<paul__> (base) paul@paul-Nitro-AN515-52:~$ ^C
<paul__> (base) paul@paul-Nitro-AN515-52:~$
<diogenes_> sudo apt install inxi
<diogenes_> then re-run the command
<paul__> (base) paul@paul-Nitro-AN515-52:~$ nvidia-settings
<paul__> ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded
<paul__> ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system
<paul__> (nvidia-settings:4590): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 16:39:34.883: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<paul__> ** Message: 16:39:34.885: PRIME: Requires offloading
<paul__> ** Message: 16:39:34.885: PRIME: is it supported? yes
<diogenes_> stop
<diogenes_> don't paste here anything
<diogenes_> !pastebin | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paul__> sorry guys new to this stuff appologies
<paul__> so when i type inxi -f | nc termbin.com 9999 i just get back https://termbin.com/kek9i
<diogenes_> dammit this color code messed up the text
<diogenes_> om let's do this differently, run: inxi -F
<diogenes_> then open: https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> then copy everything you get in terminal and paste to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> then share the link here.
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h8bzTq9psV/
<diogenes_> paul__, that's not even half of it, copy the entire output.
<diogenes_> anf
<paul__> that is the entire output
<diogenes_> not inxi -f
<diogenes_> but inxi -F
<diogenes_> capital F
<paul__> sorry
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fqg8xGBcTR/
<paul__> paste ubuntu is much better
<BluesKaj> looks like Optimus
<paul__> is that why the hdmi isnt working
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, does kubuntu 18.04.3 have 5.0 kernel?
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, not sure.I'm on 19.10
<diogenes_> ok gonna check it.
<paul__> will i beable to get this working guys i really need it to work
<diogenes_> paul__, meanwhile open nvidia-settings and go to PRIME section.
<BluesKaj> looks like it, if he updated and upgraded lately
<paul__> i do that but it still dosnt work
<diogenes_> paul__, in PRIME section what do you see?
<BluesKaj> paul__, uname -r ?
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqBZmpb8Z5/
<diogenes_> paul__, ok what thing you have tried on your computer that you found on the internet?
<paul__> it says nvidia(perfomancemode) or intel(power saving mode) the nvidea is checked
<diogenes_> and why didn't you come here first?
<paul__> i didnt come here first because i am new to this studff so tried facebook grop and i followed a cupple of online guides from google
<diogenes_> ok kubuntu 18.04.1 comes with 4.15 kernel so how did you end up with 5.0?
<paul__> https://www.linuxbabe.com/desktop-linux/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-card-ubuntu?fbclid=IwAR0Bw0nUBeGjItOohOPPjALf9HnOe9xfYxNd16XrBETGjaSH05kmAswiCl0
<paul__> i tried this
<paul__> i do not know how i ended up with 5.0 i done a network install of ubuntu then i installed k ubuntu because i wanted the plasma desktop
<paul__> lol sorry idf  i seem a little wet behind the ears
<paul__> i am
<diogenes_> paul__, looks like your nvidia driver installation is broken big time and only sain iGNUssius knows what else you have done to your system before you came here so, i'd recommend install a fresh 19.04 and without you changing or installing anything, come right here after the installation is complete.
<mparillo> Linux babe? I guess that was from before valorie became a Linux Grandma.
<paul__> can i not rollback stuff because befor i noticed this problem my system is great it has taken me a while to get it the way i want it i thought that was the best thing about linux it can be fixed and everything can be sorted
<paul__> and i really love it
<paul__> you must beable to fix this can i not delete the drivers and reinstall the proper ones with you guys helping me
<diogenes_> paul__, how do you think we all got to know how to handle linux? when i started linux first, i used to install, break and re-install couple of times a day so that's how you learn.
<paul__> i already have installed a couple of times i startedwith suse linux the HDMI worked fine then i made a couple of cock ups installing this one
<diogenes_> right, and if you still get it broken then you still need to go through more re-installations until you learn how not to break it.
<paul__> can i install 19.04 from the command line like an update or do i need to down load it to a flash drive
<diogenes_> you could have upgrade if your system was ok, but since your system is broken then in the process of upgrade, it might get even more broken, that's why a fresh install off of a flashdrive would be preferable, also if you have a separate /home, i'd recommend you remove all .folders and .files before you proceed.
<paul__> will you guys deffo help me i f i do a fresh install
<paul__> and is 19.04 the best installation i didnt think that one was an lts
<diogenes_> we'll try.
<paul__> i always thought lts was the better instalation
<diogenes_> depends on how new is the hardware.
<paul__> laptop is about a year to a year and a haldf old acer nitro 5
<paul__> ok i really am trusting you guys and i will do a complete fresh instalof 19.04 i hope it works
<user|21812> I have downloaded 19.04 iso when I put it in the laptop I get the options start kubuntu, kubutu safe graphics and oem what ione do I pick for a fresh install
<genii>   If you pick start, it should boot up to Kubuntu running off the usb or DVD, with an icon on the desktop for installing
<w-admin> hi, where I can check the last release of Kubunut?
<w-admin> I wanna always Up to date
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @w-admin, Kubuntu official website most likely,Unless you mean checking for updates
<mparillo> To get your release: lsb_release -a
<mparillo> As Sheddies said, no matter which release, you want to keep up with updates plus I also recommend backports.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @mparillo, what are backports? are they really necessary? never heard of them before
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @w-admin, sudo apt update         then          sudo apt upgrade            in the konsole will update/upgrade your packages
<w-admin> thanks
<nano> I have installed proprietary drivers of an nvidia RTX2070, the only drawback is that only kde plasma applications such as dolphin, konsole, window decoration look much bigger, although the panel and panel icon along with other non-KDE applications are seen of correct size.
<nano> How could I configure this error to fix it?
<magic_ninja_work> So, I have a question. Say I have a flash drive, such as install media for kubuntu on a usb drive. When I plug it in, it automounts. What if I want to format it. I can't format, do work on the disk because it is mounted, however if I "safely eject it" in dolphin, it doesn't show up in KDE Partition manager.
<nano> I have installed proprietary drivers of an nvidia RTX2070, the only drawback is that only kde plasma applications such as dolphin, konsole, window decoration look much larger, although the panel and panel icon along with other non-KDE applications are seen of correct size.
<nano> How could I configure this error to fix it?
<swift110> hmm
<magic_ninja_work> nano, there is an option for those in system settings. I can't remember where, though
<nano> Hi On screen and monitor the resolution is fine, in Nvidia settings everything is fine. The only thing that looks bigger are KDE applications, third-party applications like chrome look normal except for the decoration of windows that also look great in all applications
<nano> The letters in dolphin, konsole, kate, system preferences, system monitor look very large, in applications like chrome, deadbeef and others that are not plasma the letters look normal
<magic_ninja_work> nano, once again, there is a setting for font size and scaling in the kde settings app
<magic_ninja_work> settings-->appearance-->fonts
<nano> Not only is the size of the fonts, the decoration of the windows also looks bigger, it is the whole resolution of only those applications
<nano> the sources are on the same scale as before installing the nvidia driver, noto sands 10, hack 9
<nano> the fonts I means
<mparillo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<nano> Hi On screen and monitor the resolution is fine, in Nvidia settings everything is fine. The only thing that looks bigger are KDE applications, third-party applications like chrome look normal except for the decoration of windows that also look great in all applications
<nano> The letters in dolphin, konsole, kate, system preferences, system monitor look very large, in applications like chrome, deadbeef and others that are not plasma the letters look normal
<valorie> nano: you should be able to set things in systemsettings to your liking
<valorie> I have a hi-dpi screen and it took me a couple of tries to get everything *perfect*
<nano> On screen and monitor the resolution is fine, in Nvidia settings
<valorie> oh, left
<valorie> oh, well
<apoc_> allo
<swift110> hey valorie
<valorie> hello swift110
<swift110> how are you valorie
<valorie> good! anticipating being in Milan for Akademy
<valorie> how are you?
<swift110> im good just relaxing at the moment
<nano> How can I install a driver downloaded from the Internet and put it in the folder / lib / firmware restart but it does not detect the network card
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I've never installed a driver that way and it is not recommended to do so
<valorie> !drivers
<nano> https://www.intel.la/content/www/xl/es/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !intel
<valorie> piffle, I'm batting zero with the bot
<valorie> basically, you run ubuntu-drivers and pick what you want
<valorie> if you have a very new rig, you may need to enable a PPA with the newest drivers
<valorie> nano: `ubuntu-drivers list` in the commandline will show you what's available
<valorie> ubuntu-drivers help will show you all the commands
<nano> ubuntu-drivers list only show
<nano> nvidia-driver-430
<nano> I have 2 problems now one wuth the wireless drives and another with the nvidia-driver-430 confuguration
<nano> U cant understand at all the steps to install the wireless driver in the page
<nano> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi
<nano> Sorry I cant understand at all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Ok
<valorie> nano: did you want a different driver than 430?
<valorie> I dunno anything about wireless drivers
<valorie> haven't had to mess with those for eons
<nano> I have never gotten into wireless drivers, but my Intel® Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz wireless card seems to be very recent and the network manager does not detect it, investigating the correct driver but I cannot load it
<valorie> nano: for this advice you may need to try #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> this issue is not specific to Kubuntu
 * genii slides nano a fresh coffee
<nano> there have an irc chat like here? I would appreciate the link
<genii> I seem to remember you were the person with the hpe flooding issue
<genii> gpe rather
<nano> hi genni, yes im, and was solved thank  you
<valorie> right, there are IRC channels for a million things
<genii> I think iwlwifi is deprecated now
<valorie> you can search freenode with a special search engine
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<valorie> and depending on what IRC client you are using, you should just be able to click #ubuntu and be taken there
<valorie> you may need to register your nick first
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<genii> nano: Is the machine connected to the internet currently by an alternate method like network cable directly to a router or switch?
<genii> ..because this would make things simpler to pastebin output of commands like lspci,lshw, lsmod, and so on
<nano> I can only connect by cable directly with the router, the network manager does not detect the card
#kubuntu 2019-08-29
<genii> Having it still able to use internet through whatever alternate method for the time being means it becomes easier to directly investigate the issue, which is good
<nano2> I cand send pastebins (Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<valorie> try pastebinit from the commandline if you need it
<genii> !pastebinit | nano2
<ubottu> nano2: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<valorie> !pastebinit
<valorie> lol
 * genii slides valorie a stronger coffee
<genii> ;)
<valorie> rofl
<genii> nano2: So in this case, you'll want to open up konsole and keep it handy. The first thing in there to probably to and make sure things are up-to-date is: sudo apt-get update and then: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<genii> if the package called lshw is not installed, install that as well with: sudo apt-get install lshw
<nano> I found the driver of that wireless card and put it in / lib / firmware /, I already restarted but I think that's not all there is to do
<genii> ...
<genii> It's better to investigate the issue first before copying stray driver files into the root filesystem :)
<nano> Pastebinit is already in its most recent version (1.5-2).
<genii> The first issue to tackle is wifi
<genii> lshw is useful for this because it can tell us what devices are unclaimed by a driver
<nano> (Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!  again
<genii> I'm not certain what that error is about, possibly some 3rd-party pastebin URL is being used
<genii> But if we pipe command output to the application pastebinit, it should not matter
<genii> If you can please run: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit    ...and then let us know the URL it gives you we can start there
<nano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2CSCs36HrF/
<genii> Yes, so there we see the second netowrk device is unclaimed by a driver
<nano> Yes
<genii> Next, please: lspci -nn|grep Network|pastebinit
<genii> This will give us the Vendor:Device code
<genii> ..so 8086:something
<nano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fX3Dy8tMR2/
<nano> Drver is here
<nano> https://www.intel.la/content/www/xl/es/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<nano> Intel® Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz
<genii> Please be patient, I am examining a bug right now regarding this issue ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1828133 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1828133 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Bionic) "Intel CyclonePeak wifi firmware" [Undecided,Fix released]
<genii> Seems like the correct driver may now be in the package linux-firmware repository bionic-proposed if you are on 18.04
<genii> nano2: What version of *buntu does the command: cat /etc/issue   ..tell you?
<nano> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<genii> I would suggest then to enable the "proposed" repository, then run : sudo apt-get update ... then after: sudo apt-get upgrade
<genii> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<genii> linux-firmware is a package which should already be installed by default, but to make sure, the command: apt-cache policy linux-firmware  ..should tell you for certain, also what repository the one you are using came from, or the ones which different versions reside
<nano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G34gfnGnSQ/
<genii> Since we do not see the bionic-proposed repository there, you should enable that and then follow the instructions I outlined earlier, just above
<nano> I'm in the origins of the software and I don't see proposed repositories
<nano> How I enable proposed repositories?
<genii> Hm, the !proposed factoid seems hopelessly out of date
<nano> how I can install the driver?
<genii> nano: In this case, simplest is to: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-proposed restricted main multiverse universe" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> ..and then do the steps earlier described
<nano> But proposed repositories is out of date
<genii> No, proposed repositories contain newer versions than what are available in the main repositories. They are generally put in proposed if it is planned to later put them into the main ones after being tested
<genii> ( and then approved for inclusion )
<genii> nano: ..and to answer the question of "how I can install the driver?" , what I am trying to guide you to accomplish is: by having the proper firmware files installed, these should load when the system sees the device, and then the iwlwifi driver should automatically be in use afterwards
<genii> The firmware file gets pushed to the wifi adapter, driver loads, wifi works ... is the objective currently
<nano> I need restart
 * genii quietly sips his coffee
<nano> Hello again, I have done everything commenting, 8 packages and 3 new linux kernel headers were installed but everything remains the same
<genii> nano: Does: sudo lshw -C network  ...still show the adapter as unclaimed?
<nano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j7GFSC6JCP/
<genii> ..so yes, still unclaimed
<nano> yes
<genii> nano: does: lsmod| grep iwlwifi  ...show a result?
<nano> nope
<genii> nano: I am curious now to see if manually loading the driver does anything. So please: sudo modprobe iwlwifi     ...and then: lsmod | grep iwlwifi    ... to see if the second number is a zero ( meaning no device is using it, even though it is loaded) or a different number
<nano> iwlwifi               311296  0
<nano> cfg80211              675840  1 iwlwifi
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> hey nano
<swift110> hey genii
<genii> So now something is using it
<genii> ..sorry, no, zero there
<swift110> oh ok
<nano> Did you mean: No reconoce nada aun network mánager
<nano> 36/5000
<nano> Do not recognize anything even network manager
<genii> Hm, Intel AX200/201 seems to require kernel 5.1 onwards
 * genii pokes around some more
<genii> nano: So I think I have discovered that the issue is that if you have a lesser kernel version than 5.1 ( and the latest kernel version available in 18.04 is linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 which is version 5.0.0.25.82 ) then the driver must be backported as described here:  https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi/core_release#how_to_install_the_driver    ...for this you will need to istall the package git
<genii> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.25.26 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-19.04 disco
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-hwe-19.04 does not exist in disco
<genii> !info linux-image-generic-hwe disco
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-hwe does not exist in disco
<nano> Can't fix it then?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.0.13.14 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<genii> nano: It can be fixed, by the backporting of the driver as I said just earlier. But yes, this is not ideal. The iwlwifi driver should work out of the box right now with eoan ( Ubuntu/Kubuntu 19.10 but it is not officially released yet) or else later on when higher kernel versions are made available to Bionic ( 18.04 )
<genii> ..but if it requires working immediately on the system you currently have, then compiling it manually is the only way
<nano> For now I only have to connect with cable in kubuntu?
<genii> nano: If you install the package called git first with: sudo apt-get install git   ...and then follow exactly the instructions given here: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi/core_release#how_to_install_the_driver  then it SHOULD work
<genii> ..but as I have not performed this myself or have direct firsthand knowledge this is only an educated guess
<nano> have installed got but without configurate
<genii> This is based on my reading of this thread https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=297284 and a couple other similar ones
<nano> it's only 3 steps
<genii> Another tactic would be to install a mainline kernel in your existing 18.04 but I would not recommend this
<genii> nano: Yes, just the 3 steps
<genii> git clone https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/backport-iwlwifi.git   then: make defconfig-iwlwifi-public && sed -i 's/CPTCFG_IWLMVM_VENDOR_CMDS=y/# CPTCFG_IWLMVM_VENDOR_CMDS is not set/' .config && make -j4    then: sudo make install
<genii> Since build-essential is installed by default already, it would only require installing git first before attempting
<nano> make defconfig-iwlwifi-public
<nano> No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo 'defconfig-iwlwifi-public'.  Alto.
<nano> 82/5000
<nano> There is no rule to build the goal 'defconfig-iwlwifi-public'. Stop.
<nano> show me that
<nano> I continue?
<genii> No
<nano> Ok
<genii> nano: Give me a couple minutes, I am going to try duplicating the instructions here myself on this 18.04 machine
<nano> ok, I think I should enter the backport-iwlwifi folder before putting that command
<genii> Probably :)
<nano> Yeah I need do that lol
<genii> nano: Within the backport-iwlwifi directory all the commands so far have executed successfully for me, it is working now on the actual compiling of the make -j4 command
<nano> Done, no problems, I need reboot
<genii> nano: I shall hope to see you here soon and hear of the results
<genii> Yep, one of those... 8086:2723, can't recall which AX2xx but one of those series
<genii> rb25girl: ^
<rb25girl> ah okay
<rb25girl> I have an AX200 so
<nano> Heyyy geniii wifi is aliveeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nano> Really you re a genni
<genii> Yay!
<nano> Thank you so much
<genii> nano: If you require further help tomorrow with your NVidia I will be here again also
<valorie> nano: \o/
<nano> Thank you so much
<genii> ..but at this time I want to go have a beer and relax :)
<genii> nano: Glad to assist
<valorie> you have earned it tonight, genii!
<nano> Really thank you
<genii> valorie: :)
<valorie> :-)
<nano> I would never have found the solution without you
<genii> nano: The main thing is not to despair quickly, and methodically approach the problem, and a solution will normally be found
 * genii wanders off for beer
<nano> It is what I see of you, which was methodical from the beginning to locate the problem, but to be methodical you have to have knowledge
<nano> Thank you again genniii
<IrcsomeBot> Marian Schaller was added by: Marian Schaller
<IrcsomeBot> <Marian Schaller> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D70ikaT0/file_17470.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Marian Schaller> hxsoj hpziga ttsx db
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/riPigunU/file_17471.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hmm
<valorie> blocked the spammer
<swift110> good
<lordievader> Good morning
<viewer|54> hallo
<viewer|54> what is the best possibility to export only a few bookmarks in firefox?
<viewer|54> what is the best possibility to export only a few bookmarks in firefox in Kubuntu?
<viewer|54> no response?
<paul__> hello all, so yesterday i was here asking for elp because my hdmi socket on my laptop wasnt working. You guys told me to go away and do a fresh install of kubuntu 19.04 that didnt work so after a few more atempts at installing 18.04 i finally have it installed. However there are still problems i cant solve the first being the hdmi still dosnt work i still get the message no external monitor detected
<paul__> anyone
<diogenes_> paul__, what did you do/install after the fresh install?
<paul__> i have done nothing this is the fresh install i just clicked update that is all i have done nothing else
<diogenes_> paul__, now run: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hSBP8wRZ2d/
<diogenes_> paul__, now run: lsb_release -a
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tQrSGBRbzx/
<diogenes_> paul__, so how 19.04 didn't work?
<diogenes_> why you are back to 18.04?
<paul__> 19.04 just kept on crashing i tried about 5 times thats why i am back today and not yesterday even this install isnt right i dont think because i get a message when i power up the machine
<lordievader> paul__: What is the output of `xrandr` and `xrandr --listproviders`?
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTkFqmdQCD/
<lordievader> Laptop with two video cards?
<paul__> i think so
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of  `sudo lspci -k`?
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/73cXRVvSV9/
<paul__> any ideas why its not working??
<lordievader> Yes, you have two competing modules. How did you install the nvidia driver?
<paul__> i never i havent installed anything this OS was installed completly fresh this morning then updated thats all i personally havent installed anything
<lordievader> Interesting. What does `dpkg -l|grep -e nouveau  -e nvidia` give?
<paul__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/79Tj5nXstg/
<paul__> i just want to be able to have the screen on my TV
<lordievader> Run `sudo apt purge \*nvidia\*` and reboot.
<viewer|64> hi guys its paul again my laptop has crashed again when I restarted after doing the purge command, when I start the laptop up I gat a message say bios contains wgds but not wrds will this have something to do with it crashing all the time ]
<viewer|64> would secure boot cause the laptop problems as well, it was working fine before I done the fresh install it was literally just the hdmi that didn't work
<lordievader> Crashed how?
<lordievader> Black screen, boot loop, etc?
<viewer|64> when I enter my password the main screen with the logo comes up and that's it it freezes
<viewer|64> the part were it says in the bottom right plasma made by kde
<viewer|64> this is becoming very frustrating do you think its something to do with the bios
<lordievader> Could you switch to a tty at that point and check how many kernel modules are loaded for your nvidia card?
<viewer|64> I cant do anything I done thepurge command that all worked then I rebooted and its crashed
<lordievader> You just mentioned you can get to the login screen.
<viewer|64> but to be fair I don't think its because of the purge command because it was doing this yesterday I couldn't get it to work at all I think its something to do with the bios maybe the secure boot or the file system I dint know
<viewer|64> yes I can get to the log in screen all the time
<IrcsomeBot> Kathy Woods was added by: Kathy Woods
<IrcsomeBot> <Kathy Woods> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WZekmdsm/file_17474.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Kathy Woods> y btlxguy
<lordievader> So at the login screen switch to a tty and check if multiple kernel modules are loaded for your nvidia card.
<viewer|64> tty?
<lordievader> Ctrl + alt + f3, switches you to tty3. Login there and you get a command prompt.
<viewer|64> nothing is happening when I do that
<lordievader> Did it freeze at the login screen? Can you still move the mouse cursor?
<viewer|64> not any more now it has froze since I donte that
<lordievader> What?
<viewer|64> the mouse has disappeared
<lordievader> Hrmm, perhaps you want to boot with `nomodeset` to try and fix this mess: https://askubuntu.com/a/38834
<viewer|64> I thought a fresh install would fix it all to be fair
<lordievader> Those dual graphics setup laptops have nowadays are always troublesome under Linux.
<viewer|64> should boot mode in the bios be uefi
<viewer|64> really don't want to go back to windows
<lordievader> Preferably
<lordievader> Did the live environment work for you?
<viewer|64> yesit worked in the live environment the hdmi didn't
<lordievader> Hrmm, the hdmi didn't?
<lordievader> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1078964/driver-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-that-supports-gtx-1050-ti-graphics-card
<viewer|64> thanks for the help lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<viewer|64> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello as well
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, swift110
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<satria> hola
<Areador> hello, my kubuntu does recognize the microphone, on volume -> applications too, but when i use a programm which uses the micro it does not process any acoustic, does somebody know this problem?
<MoPac> Hello. I'm wondering if there is a standard way to disable the sddm lock screen's displaying of a description of the currently open browser tab. It feels sort of...opposite...to what my instinct says a lock screen should be doing.
<RikMills> Screen locking in systemsettings > Appearance > untick Show media controls
<RikMills> I would imagine that is why it is showing
<MoPac> Ah, I had seen people talking about media controls, but I figured this was different, or part of browser integration.
<MoPac> I actually don't have that menu flow that you described, but I'll try unticking show media controls by > kcmshell5 screenlocker
<MoPac> ...which works, in the sense that now there's nothing there. I guess it would have been nice to keep the media controls for actual media, but c'est la vie
<MoPac> thanks
 * genii fiddles with the VLC controls on his phone's KDE Connect as the lock screen just sits there showing nothing incriminating
<MoPac> hah, well I've had to disable kdeconnect completely because of a bug that causes it to crash my sessions
<MoPac> receiving a call spams my desktop with hundreds, nay thousands, of notifications
<genii> Yes, I had this issue previously with it
<MoPac> genii did you do something specific to alleviate the problem, or did it resolve with an update?
<genii> I just disabled showing notifications in the KDE Connect control panel settings on the computer side
<genii> ( this is under Xenial, I'm running Bionic now )
<genii> I primarily use it for photo transfer and controlling whatever is plaing on VLC on the computer
<genii> playing
<fni> peeuuh
#kubuntu 2019-08-30
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<lordievader> Good morning
<magic_ninja_work> I'm having an issue with automount on kde.
<magic_ninja_work> Say I make an OS flash drive. Then, of course, I can't write to it. But I want to reformat it. When I plug it in, it automounts, so I can't reformat / write to it because it is mounted.
<magic_ninja_work> If I "safely eject" that flash drive, it no longer shows up in KDE Partition Manager.
<lordievader> Unmount it on the command line
<magic_ninja_work> I'm not looking to unmount it on the command line.
<magic_ninja_work> And of course, for instance, sudo umount /dev/sdcx doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot> احمد وادية was added by: احمد وادية
<IrcsomeBot> <احمد وادية> Fwd from Binance Official Channel: Celebrating the launch of our new Crypto Marketplace … Information  shorturl.at/ezUVZ
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nlul4fvw/file_17492.mp4
<metek> hello
<metek> I'd like to post a question: i'd like to choose as default session kodi instead of plasma. With autologin starts plasma, if i logout or disable autologin i can choose from "plasma" and "kodi". How can i set kodi to default login session? Tnx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paul__> hello
<Guest5781> Hi everyone.I am trying kubuntu 18.04.3LTS :) It's working well.Good job
<Guest5781> plasma 5.12.8LTS+Ubuntu 18.04LTS.A very smart choice and job.nice work team.
<RikMills> :)
<Guest5781> Thanks Rik.  I can't wait Kubuntu20.04LTS!! :D
<RikMills> shuld be best yet ;)
<RikMills> *should
<Guest5781> Yeah!I think so too.Because Plasma become edition 5.16!Best Plasma Desktop,Best ubuntu linux,Must be a strong combination again in 2020.I hope so.
<Guest5781> I used manjaro linux before.But this linux distro has so many bugs.So I join the Kubuntu users team:)
<brandao> join portugal
<umit> hi
<magic_ninja_work> I'm having an issue here that is kind of a Plasma/KDE Applications thing. When I insert a USB it automounts. When I unmount it via Dolphin (safely eject), I can't see it at all. Now, when I try to use KDE partition manager, if it is mounted, I can't modify partitions. If I unmount it via Dolphin, I can't see it.
<magic_ninja_work> I got help in the kde channel and got it figured out
#kubuntu 2019-08-31
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|12240> How do i from the plasma login screen get a command line.
<mparillo> I have not tried it, but can you try ctrl alt F3?
<jubo2> can weird static both on internal mic and headphone-set mic be a software problem, or is it just that the audio wiring is broken?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, could be an iffy connector on either side, on the pc or the cable
<jubo2> I'm getting a lot of electric noise on the integrated mics (unusable) and some electric noise with the plug-in headset
<BluesKaj> jubo2, how high are your out/in volumes?
<BluesKaj> especially with pavucontrol
<nikola_> !list
<ubottu> nikola_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you may be bringing the noise floor up too high
<IrcsomeBot> kuntalkundu was added by: kuntalkundu
<rand> what's the good word, friends?
<reverb> Hello
<reverb> I cannot see the "Blur background" in Konsole or the "Transparency" tab in "System Settings > Application Style > Widget Style > Configure..."
<reverb> Why is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> which versino of kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> versino is itallian for version :)
<reverb> Version 18.04.03 LTS
<reverb> Tell me if you need more information
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller firing up 18.04 vm....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> reverb: do you have backports installed?
<reverb> what are backports?
<reverb> if you mean new software on old kubuntu, i'm not sure but i have linux 4.15 installed so my proprietary nvidia drivers can work properly
<reverb> linux 5 will make it unable to shut down
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Backports will update to slightly newer versions of KDE packages.  I will check my VM if backports contains the newer blur feature... just a sec.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, backports for 18.04 does NOT contain the transparency feature. An update to 19.04 would be required.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> reverb, occasionally kubuntu is very slow to shutdown.  This can be "overridden" by forcre rebooting your PC by pressing and holding the alt key then tap the following keys in order: <prtsc> R E I S U B
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The above sequence will force reboot your PC at anytime, so ensure to save your work if you want to try it.
<reverb> i see
<reverb> thanks a lot
<reverb> Okay, I'll switch to 19.04 and install Linux 4.15 on it so I don't encounter shutdown problems after installing NVIDIA drivers
<reverb> Thanks a lot guys
<IrcsomeBot> Jordan Griffiths was added by: Jordan Griffiths
<IrcsomeBot> <Jordan Griffiths> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HPxQFO2M/file_17544.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Jordan Griffiths> gwaoyb vnexkjjbrmayk
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller sighs....
#kubuntu 2019-09-01
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> hey
<mariano> I'm trying to install Remarkable markdown editor using a deb file, but I keep getting that it is missing dependancy gir1.2-webkit-3.0. I dont know what gir1.2-webkit-3.0, is it a file that is likely to break my system?
<OerHeks> !info gir1.2-webkit-3.0
<ubottu> gir1.2-webkit-3.0 (source: webkitgtk): Web content engine library for GTK+ - GObject introspection data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.11-3ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 59 kB, installed size 347 kB
<OerHeks> make sure you have universe enabled
<mariano> I can't install gir1.2-webkit-3.0 also because qapt says it cannot satisfy dependencies lol.
<OerHeks> apt install -f # might correct these problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup oerheks
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tK3QHGLf/file_17546.mp4
<OerHeks> Ircsomebot on ignore, for ever
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> My trackpad doesn't work any more after resume. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i upgraded to kubuntu 19.10 and now the desktop icons are wider and taking unnecessary space than the earlier version
<silv3r_m00n> is there a setting somewhere to change this ?
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, system settings>display and monitor , you may need to rescale your dispaly
<silv3r_m00n> how do u rescale ?
<silv3r_m00n> there are a bunch of options there
<silv3r_m00n> as i can see
<BluesKaj> dunno your resolution setting , but you should start with that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ummm resolution setting is not the correct way to update icon spacing.  The developer intentionally defaulted icons to to display more (al?l) icon text labels.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To change icon size, go to System Setting -> Icons -> Icons -> Configure Icon Sizes (button) -> Desktop and use the slider to change the size.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Excepting one minor issue: the desktop icon resizing does not work.... :( :)
<IrcsomeBot> Anthony Barnett was added by: Anthony Barnett
<tamal> hi
<tamal> Im new Here
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> tamal: welcome
<tamal> Thank you is this the official Kubuntu Commynity Channel ?
<mparillo> Yes, this channel is focused on support. There is also #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<IrcsomeBot> Phyllis Martin was added by: Phyllis Martin
<IrcsomeBot> <Phyllis Martin> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8zqftWcR/file_17563.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Phyllis Martin> zr rcnacptp cdx cqxevzj
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Hello admins in the telegram group... Sigh
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<neudrine> Strg+w
<IrcsomeBot> FRANK CLARK was added by: FRANK CLARK
<IrcsomeBot> <FRANK CLARK> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/T4xbekz5/file_17567.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <FRANK CLARK> pwh kimkvt d hhs
<IrcsomeBot> TILO Jude was added by: TILO Jude
<IrcsomeBot> <TILO Jude> Fwd from Binance: Celebrating the launch of our new Crypto Marketplace - Binance … https://bit.ly/34kYy1M
<smint> hola
<toop> listen, I have tried every other way but it wont work, so I need help to tap into a windows laptop which the user is locked out of the admin account remotley from linuxits CD drive isnt working, I cant use a USB toolI can't be arsed with hassle so please
<toop> I have permission from the laptops owner to do it and can post that there
<toop> I sure as hell aint waiting 8 hours to backup my usb stick to use a password recovery toold which I dont even know will boot or work
<toop> it has to be done remotley over wifi or ethernet from kubuntu
<toop> GO
#kubuntu 2020-08-24
<magic_ninja> are there any remote-desktop type applications like teamviewer that don't require a ton of intensive configuration and don't use remote servers?
<magic_ninja> I just want something local.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Something like remmina?
<magic_ninja> remmina is a client if I remember correctly
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, correct. (I should have read your question more carefully.)
<magic_ninja> I'm thinking maybe nomachine
<moffa> There is VNC or XRDP
<IrcsomeBot> <darkknight1608> How about chrome remote desktop? It's over internet like teamviewer. …  VNC or XRDP , machines must be in the same network,.
<magic_ninja> I'll have to keep looking. I was not really wanting to do VNC. I guess if I want something nice and easy like teamviewer, I should use teamviewer.
<moffa> Yes,  if you want to connect through a company's server I think you should use TeamViewer or Chrome Remote Desktop.  Nomachine's open-source fork is X2Go, but again you'd connect to your machine, not through another server
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> teamviewer worked great a couple years the last time I used it.
<magic_ninja> I found x2go to be pretty buggy
<magic_ninja> Rather, to have pretty poor performance.
<magic_ninja> I have a VPN server, so I'm more interested in just local functionality
<magic_ninja> I think I might give xrdp a shot
<magic_ninja> I wonder if I can configure it to use my current session.
<moffa> Just so you know, XRDP is just VNC over RDP. If you don't want to use remote servers, I think VNC is your best option
<blippitybloopy-M> Why can't I upgrade to focal-fossa?
<blippitybloopy-M> I am on 18.04
<RikMills> blippitybloopy-M: the ubuntu release team have delayed switching on upgrades, as there are some blocking bugs that need to be fixed 1st
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<blippitybloopy-M> Thanks for info
<blippitybloopy-M> <RikMills "blippity bloopy: the ubuntu rele"> Its already august
<karelinux> hello
<userCHarles> Trying to move directory "Document" to directory with more space
<userCHarles> Sorry, Trying to move directory "Document" to disk partition with more space
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Symlink to the new location?  Very easy in Dolphin.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can someone tell me why I have the version 4 of Korganizer and I am not able to upgrade to 5 on my kubuntu 20.04.1? I have the newer one on another pc with kubuntu 20.04.1 with no problems btw
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If go on discover I can just download ver. 4
<IrcsomeBot> Mya Jackson was added by: Mya Jackson
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, I think you might be confusing the version number with the EPOCH.   For instance, I see v. 4:19.12.3 in 20.04.  In, NEON is see 4:20.08.   Ignore the 4: (the EPOCH as this is usually a tracking number indicating the Ubuntu repo's version differ slightly from debian)
<IrcsomeBot> Marcus Ferrara was added by: Marcus Ferrara
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> mmm I understand
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> but why the EPOCH is different between two machines with the same kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller I can see 4.19 version release date 05/03 while on my other pc is version 5 released on August
<dad> how can i install missing gnome icon theme on kubuntu? Like the butytons are missing on gparted etc?
<dad> do i have to add ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> Norberto was added by: Norberto
#kubuntu 2020-08-25
<Guest9494> hum
<Guest9494> oi
<blackbelt_jones> https://www.ksdk.com/article/news/local/video-shows-gate-was-intact-when-cwe-couple-pointed-guns-at-protesters/63-14a1582a-9372-4494-b8ee-41d5d4d71b61
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Hi everyone! Any idea when the update process from Kubuntu 18.04 to 20.04 will be considered ready for prime time?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Did not see a prompt yet.
<guiverc> @linuxophil, when deemed most stable for all LTS users, (ie. not just kubuntu, but other flavors, servers etc), refer https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604  (you'll note upgrades from 18.04 are still disabled .. working through a few upgrade blockers)
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @guiverc, great to know! thanks for the info. Other scenario. A friend has a Kubuntu 19.10 still running. Can I safely upgrade there or do the same blocks apply? P.S.: I know 19.10 is already out of support.
<guiverc> my 2c is upgrade asap; upgrades from 19.10 to 20.04 should already have occurred as far as I recall. yeah eoan/focal was delayed somewhat too, but pushed ahead b/c of eoan's EOL status was approaching; I stopped watching eoan so I'm not current anymore
<valorie> guiverc: !eol
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> the above link might help with that 19.10 upgrade
<Guest55066> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> I'm on Kubuntu 18.04. Recently, when I try to suspend, the screen gets locked but the suspend doesn't complete. How can I check what's wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @abhishekbatra, No idea, but very similar things happen to me. On suspend my Laptop just restarts cold instead of just waking up!
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Mine doesn't respond at all
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> On Kubuntu 20
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> Currently as I'm trying to restart, I see the error message "Failed deactivating swap /dev/zram2"
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QX5BmjmK/file_35185.jpg
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The
<IrcsomeBot> A K was added by: A K
<abilash> Hi, Tap-to-click and natural scrolling stops working suddenly, any fix?
<IrcsomeBot> abisri99 was added by: abisri99
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @abilash, Some laptop have a very intermittent bug on wake where the pointer moves but does not register clicks or gestures.  Usually closing the lid to force sleep, and reopening will "fix" it.  I have attempted a command line fix, but have yet to find such a command.
<Copesito> Hi, I was wondering, can I run kubuntu?. I have a pretty sh*tty internet that goes at like 50kbps download, So before downloading Kubuntu ISO I wanted to know first hand if I will be able to run it, I have an old notebook with 2gb ram, an intel 2.3Ghz dual core cpu with the intel IGPU. that's all
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> you know what CPU specifically=
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> although on 2GB RAM I would personally rather run Lubuntu
<tomreyn> thanks to the "pretty sh*tty internet", they're long gone
<tomreyn> well, 3 minutes before you posted ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> sad
<disillusion> hey I have to say, whoever configured the default sounds settings for vlc on kubuntu 20.04 did a great job. I like the base level.
<disillusion> bass level
<disillusion> 128k streams sound great
<disillusion> I keep the volume in vlc at about 70% and use the system volume to adjust it.
<disillusion> Every distro version and app seem to all have their own personality. Sometimes like line up just right. vlc and kubuntu 20 seem to be getting along really well.
#kubuntu 2020-08-26
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> @DarinMiller, I tried closing the lid, same behaviour. After a forced shutdown, seems to be working fine though.
<user|83275> is this where you go for help
<user|83275> any my mouse cursor is reaaaaly small on the desktop
<user|83275> but normal size everywhere else
<IrcsomeBot> <bukanspot> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lmDoyAKq/file_35212.jpg Error when reinstalling, can anyone help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> try burn using rufus mwith iso type
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> when still get the error
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> try burn using rufus with dd type instalation
<SbastienChopin[m> Hello world !
<SbastienChopin[m> I'm looking for a very powerfull audio player for Plasma. Under Ubuntu Gnome-Shell, i use Quod Libet. Which player looks like under Plasma ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<guiverc> SbastienChopin[m, i use clementine but I have no idea how it compares with others, you could look at kde.org for ideas, ie. https://kde.org/applications/en/multimedia
<diogenes_> SbastienChopin[m, i'd recommend DeaDBeeF player.
<SbastienChopin[m> I know Clementine. It seems a great player but it uses Qt4 i believe. I think that Strawberry is a fork of Clementine with Qt5 ? Isn't it ?
<SbastienChopin[m> I don't know DeaDBeeF ... i'm going to see that.
<guiverc> SbastienChopin[m, clementine uses Qt5 on my system, but you didn't provide a release
 * guiverc yeah on bionic/18.04 it was still Qt4
<SbastienChopin[m> I am actually with Ubuntu (Gnome-Shell) 20.04 but i want install Kubuntu 20.04 in several weeks.
<guiverc> clementine had switched to Qt5 before focal (it was Qt5 in eoan/19.10)
<SbastienChopin[m> Thanks for this information guiverc
<blippitybloopy-M> "Official Kubuntu support"
<blippitybloopy-M> Ok... I have a micro SD-card on which I want to put a certain executable and a directory on it (that directory will be used by the executable)
<blippitybloopy-M> But when I tried to put them on the SD-card, it sait the medium was READ-ONLY
<blippitybloopy-M> I have used an USB reader and an SD-adapter
<blippitybloopy-M> How can I read and write on it? It seems like the medium is mounted as read-only
<blippitybloopy-M> I am on 18.04LTS
<diogenes_> blippitybloopy-M, see if the sd-card lock switch is disabled.
<cojack> any idea when ff 80 will be available in stable repo?
<blippitybloopy-M> <diogenes_ "blippity bloopy, see if the sd-c"> I have disabled it all the time
<blippitybloopy-M> But it still doesnt mount it as writable
<blippitybloopy-M> Why does it mount my SD-cards as read-only, even if I am root, I cant write on it
<diogenes_> blippitybloopy-M, maybe it's cooked already? try to format it.
<blippitybloopy-M> cooked? cooked?
<blippitybloopy-M> I am confused, it is FAT32 formatted
<blippitybloopy-M> Its only a moth since I last used it
<blippitybloopy-M> *month
<blippitybloopy-M>  * cooked? what does cooked mean?
<Econhero> I was building okular from source and kwindowsystem is not compiling. I read the cmake.log -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B5xKK4qxzb/ and it mentions xcb is missing but xcb-procto and libxcb is already there in my system. Am I missing anything here?
<RikMills> no point answering Econhero. they left 1 min later
<blippitybloopy-M> <diogenes_ "blippity bloopy, maybe it's cook"> Ok, my sd problem was not from Ubuntu... I think i'll format it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lundrvs> Hello
<blippitybloopy-M> Wait, my SD works now, somehow
<blippitybloopy-M> NVM
<IrcsomeBot> TronTheGamerYT was added by: TronTheGamerYT
<user|31678> Hi
<user|31678> How ge update linux up to Kubuntu last version in console
<user|31678> How ge update linux up to Kubuntu last version in console
<user|31678> How ge update linux up to Kubuntu last version in console
<oshunluvr> anybody know how to enable a notification sound when plugging in or removing a USB drive?
<aiena> I had just installed opera from the deb file. I noticed that no videos play in it. I saw it installs chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra but that is a transitional package. Not sure what is the correct way to make video playback work there.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @aiena, Opera is not a trusted browser anymore. Better stick to mozilla or install vivaldi
<david-usn> sup
<david-usn> what this chat be
<david-usn> ya boi is new to kubuntu
<tomreyn> type this: /topic
<dad> EFnet user detected
#kubuntu 2020-08-27
<kprogrammer> hello
<Antoine-> Hello, I use kubuntu 20.04 on a laptop. When I use a second monitor, when I do super+left arrow to get a window on half the screen, the bottom part of the window is below the bottom task bar of my main screen. This is annoying because then I can't see the bottom part of my window. Is it normal?
<Antoine-> Can I avoid it?
<Surplus88> Hello everyone anyone who can tell me a few things about kubuntu?
<lundrvs> Hello
<lundrvs> what do you need?
<Surplus88> I would like to know if its possible to connect to a wifi network
<lundrvs> of course it is
<lundrvs> depending on how, I mean, which method do you want to use. You have the ethernet/wireless interface's icon down to the right
<lundrvs> or you could do it through the terminal
<Surplus88> Okey i think i can find a way im guessing terminal is more complicated :)
<lundrvs> for the Graphical Intrface (Desktop, no terminal, which is easier): go to you Host button (down to the left), then click on "System Settings"
<lundrvs> just find the tab "Network" and click on "Connections"
<Surplus88> Alright thanks
<lundrvs> There you can add a new wireless connection click on the icon '+'
<Surplus88> Alright it doesnt sound to hard
<lundrvs> ok, I hope you can do it. Ask if you have problems ;)
<Surplus88> Alright ill be back if i dont figure it out :D
<Surplus88> Anyone who can tell me how to install kubuntu once i mounted it up in daemon tools? There is no installer :(
<diogenes_> Surplus88, nice joke )
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<floown> Hello
<floown> Someone to explain me to launch Twinux? https://snapcraft.io/install/twinux/ubuntu
<floown> I have installed it as a snap, but I don't know to launch the program. No respons when I enter the command : twinux
<floown> (Choqok hasn't evolved for years...)
<diogenes_> floown, /snap/bin/twinux
<floown> diogenes_: Nothing happens
<diogenes_> snap list
<diogenes_> is it there?
<floown> twinux             0.0.1                       62        latest/stable  twinuxapp   -
<floown> yes it is
<diogenes_> snap run twinux
<floown> not better
<floown> I’m back to prompt
<diogenes_> probably you want to reboot idk.
<floown> Ok, I try to reboot
<floown> diogenes_: it doesn't work…
<diogenes_> floown, try this: https://github.com/noahjsmyth/twinux/releases/download/0.1/twinux-0.0.1.AppImage
<BluesKaj> snapd installed ? I have to ask
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, souldn't it yell about snapd when you run snan run app? no clue
<BluesKaj> dunno , i don't use snaps
<diogenes_> neither do i
<floown> diogenes_: thanks, in appimage format it works
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<BluesKaj> !cookie | diogenes_
<ubottu> diogenes_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> :-)
 * diogenes_ nibbles on the cookie
<floown> Ok, I remove this application, it's not as good as what Choqok does.
<floown> It would be so good to see a real update of Choqok. I don't understand why this project doesn't have more follow-up.
<bernardo_> hoal
<bernardo_> hola
<IrcsomeBot> dereksmiley was added by: dereksmiley
<Surplus88> Seems i cant install kubuntu on my laptop using a portable harddrive
<Surplus88> i wish i could just format my laptop and boot kubuntu via usb drive
<Surplus88> When installing Kubuntu on my computer do i open the iso and copy all the files to a usb device or do i copy the iso to the usb device?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You need to make a bootable USB drive then boot to the USB drive.  What OS are you currently running?
<Guest73191> x
#kubuntu 2020-08-28
<Solifugus> part
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> Stephanie Lenora was added by: Stephanie Lenora
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Hey guys! After thwo instances on two computers I have to ask: is there a known problem of google maps and the current firefox?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Happened on 18.04 and 20.04.
<tuxakadjseb> Hello world !
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> @tuxakadjseb, 👋
<Surplus88> print =" Hello World! "
<Surplus88> i think i got it right.. lol
<andreas_> hi
<andreas_> hallo
<Duality> I need some help installing Kubuntu the installer is not detecting my nvme drive
<Duality> I have ahci selected in bios for it.
<Duality> I have formated the drive with a gpt partition table and a ext4 partition
<Duality> but still it won't find it.
<Duality> I started the gui installer from the command line hoping to get some more information but nothing
<Duality> If I select manual it shows up though
<Duality> Oh I think i am stupid
<Duality> I had to select Buided - use entire disk
<Duality> then it shows up xD
<Duality> Guided
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<konrados> Hi. Jeeez, how to *hibernate* kubuntu, not 'sleep' but hibernate? Nothing I found in the internet works
<konrados> I am supposed to have `pm-hibernate` but I don't o.O
<diogenes_> kongaloosh, do you have /swap partition?
<andreas> hi
<andreas> co tu slychac
<diogenes_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<andreas> zadnej dziewczyny
<andreas> was ist mit DEITSCH .
<andreas> GEHT AUCH
<andreas> hi ubuntu....
<andreas> hi ubottu
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<andreas> mozesz mnie pocalowac w dupüe.
<andreas> hi ubotu co ty tu robisz jezeli moge spytac
<andreas> hi tubootu
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel.
<diogenes_> we got a troll.
<andreas> sche so feithel dupel koness tegol
<andreas> mehere sahis tweke diolen potison moliter
<andreas> i dulop seniosit traa sefalize retolisa
<v_> in kubuntu 20.04 i can't fix how many lines to scroll with 3 mouse button
<v_> in my menu i dont see these options shown : "mouse wheel scrollls by"https://i.stack.imgur.com/VSwXw.png
<v_> any help please?
<v_> i only see this menu https://justpaste.it/50i21
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @v_, Not sure how to help as I too just discovered that the scroll by lines option is no longer configureable in System Settings on 20.04.
<v_> weird DarinMiller as i heard this would be only available for users of plasma 5.14 and having 18.04 was not possible and recommended to upgrade ubuntu in order to be able to install it
<IrcsomeBot> Roberto Aguilar was added by: Roberto Aguilar
<gQuigs> hi there, I just wanted to make sure someone from the Kubuntu team had seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1862428 .   Downloads of Kubuntu ISO may stop working in Chrome if the change isn't made.  Just switching to https fixes it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1862428 in Kubuntu Website "HTTPS required by Chrom/ium for future downloading" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <MEHED10> boot took has more time !! 1 minute
<IrcsomeBot> ArRahman17 was added by: ArRahman17
#kubuntu 2020-08-29
<webstones_> hello
<dad> anyone else have a problem with KDECONNECT stalling when sending files?
<dad> if i send 20 files or so it stalls out
<dad> just reboot the phone, send again
<dad> stalls at 7 files
<dad> https://imgur.com/a/jqmtZxQ
<dad> i just rebooted the computer and now it stalls at 3 files !
<dad> HALP!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> Anthony Tranquillity was added by: Anthony Tranquillity
<IrcsomeBot> 002 003 was added by: 002 003
<jairo_> Hello There! I need some help with network connections instability. Anyone can help me?
<tomreyn> maybe someone can after you provided some details
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jairo_> Operating System: Kubuntu 20.04
<jairo_> KDE Plasma Version: 5.18.5
<jairo_> Kernel Version: 5.4.0-42-generic
<jairo_> OS Type: 64-bit
<jairo_> Processors: 2 × Intel® Celeron® CPU N2830 @ 2.16GHz
<jairo_> Memory: 3,7 GiB of RAM
<jairo_> My internet keeps dropping and to come back,I enable and disable airplane mode.
<jairo_> Is it enough information?
<tomreyn> jairo_: that's a good start. please use a pastebin for pasting multi-line text here in the future.
<tomreyn> jairo_: can you show    lspci -knnv | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> jairo_: this will require an active network connection to work out
<tomreyn> *internet
<jairo_> @tomreyn, ok Im a newbie at IRC Sorry!
<tomreyn> jairo_: no worries ;)
<jairo_> Paste from Jairo_ at Sat, 29 Aug 2020 21:41:57 +0000
<jairo_> @tomreyn
<tomreyn> whats the url, jairo_ ?
<jairo_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9MTmsCjBvR/
<tomreyn> so the wireless chipset seems to be a    Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]    driven by the    rt2800pci    kernel module
<tomreyn> jairo_: did the wireless drop at least once since you last booted?
<jairo_> @tomreyn Yes it did
<tomreyn> point taken
<tomreyn> jairo_:    dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<jairo_>  @tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G6yz3cMVsG/
<jairo_> I notice that I actually, don't need to enable the air plane mode. it just gets VERY slow.
<tomreyn> "deauthenticating from ... by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)"
<tomreyn> this looks like a driver or firmware problem
<jairo_> @tomreyn How to fix it please
<tomreyn> jairo_: i don't really know. :-/ are you dual-booting with windows or another OS by chance?
<jairo_> @tomreyn: Nop This is a fresh Kubuntu Install
<jairo_> I just install few programs; Gimp, ICQ, chrome, etc...
<tomreyn> i read that sometimes adding the    nohwcrypt=1    kernel module option can help. but this may be outdated info
<tomreyn> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/690368
<jairo_> I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230525/ubuntu-20-04-network-performance-extremely-slow
<tomreyn> thats different hardware, though
<tomreyn> see the link i posted, give the suggested workaround a try
<jairo_> tomreyn: thats the command I have to put on Terminal?
<jairo_> sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pcifix.conf > /dev/null
<jairo_> echo "options rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pcifix.conf > /dev/null
<jairo_> Or this?
<tomreyn> jairo_: the latter looks fine
<jairo_> tomreyn: Sorry, I didn't get it. What do you mean by the latter looks fine?
<jairo_> which command shoud I use?
<tomreyn> jairo_:   echo 'options rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pcifix.conf > /dev/null
<jairo_> I Think it did nothing
<jairo_> Should I restart?
<tomreyn> this just writes the line 'options rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1' to the (newly created) file /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pcifix.conf. and by doing so, instructs the kernel to load the "rt2800pci" kernel module (driver) with the additional option of "nohwcrypt=1" next time it will load it.
<tomreyn> $ modinfo -p rt2800pci
<tomreyn> nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)
<tomreyn> in other words, this option makes the module not use hardware encryption but fall back to software encrpytion. which can mean that your cpu needs to work a tiny bit more, but it may solve the wireless problems.
<tomreyn> jairo_: he easiest option is to reboot now, yes
<tomreyn> jairo_: hte easiest option is to reboot now, yes
<tomreyn> *the ;)
<jairo_> alright
<jairo_> ill be back in 5
<tomreyn> if this doesn't seem to help you can    sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pcifix.conf     afterwards
<jairo_> tomreyn: by the way, the internet never connect automatically when I start the computer
<tomreyn> jairo_: hmm, did this change seem to help, though?
<jairo_> tomreyn: Nope, i did not. The internet just droped.
<jairo_> I dont think I did it wright
<jairo_> tomreyn: Im back buddy!
<tomreyn> jairo_: temporarily, or generally?
<tomreyn> can you      cat /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pcifix.conf
<jairo_> options rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1
<jairo_> thats the outcome
<tomreyn> jairo_: so this change succeeded. and does it seem to have helped?
<jairo_> it did not help
<tomreyn> you seem to have been connected for 10 minutes now, which is more than you could remain connected before.
<jairo_> let me try to play aroud.
<tomreyn> i suggest also looking for a bios update
<tomreyn> you have version F.08, which sounds very early. similar models to yours are at version F.30 and similar
<tomreyn> i don't know your exact model number, though
<tomreyn> HP Pavilion 11 x360 PC/2209 is not the naming scheme HP uses on their website
<jairo_> It seems to be working fine know
<jairo_> How can i upadate my bios?
<tomreyn> find the model number first, it's usually printed on the bottom of the computer, and may also be displayed right after powering it on
<jairo_> Product: J2M52LA#AC4
<jairo_> is it?
<tomreyn> hmm i assume that's the battery rather
<tomreyn> the model number would be "11-n010dx" in this example:   HP Pavilion 11-n010dx x360 PC
<tomreyn> oh actually J2M52LA#AC4 seem to work
<tomreyn> if you type it here:
<tomreyn> https://support.hp.com/us-en
<tomreyn> in the "Identify your product for manuals and specific product information" box
<tomreyn> are you in brazil?
<tomreyn> yes, looks like you are, so it seems to be https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-11-n000-x360-pc-series/6796818/model/7484019
<tomreyn> direct link to bios https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-pavilion-11-n000-x360-pc-series/6796818/model/7484019/swItemId/ob-207446-2
<tomreyn> see "installation instructions" below
<tomreyn> but i guess we worked around the network problem, too
<jairo> Ops It just Dropped again
<tomreyn> jairo_: ah crap, what'S the last thing you read?
<jairo_> tomreyn: you see. it is jus a matter of time to the connection to drop
<jairo_> in the "Identify your product for manuals and specific product information" box
<tomreyn> okay, did you look it up?
<tomreyn> direct link to bios https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-pavilion-11-n000-x360-pc-series/6796818/model/7484019/swItemId/ob-207446-2
<jairo_> HP Pavilion 11-n026 brx360 pc BRZL
<tomreyn> latest is indeed F.30 Rev A, you're on F.08, stone age
<tomreyn> BIOS F.08 05/09/2014 is what you have now
<jairo_> how do I update it?
<tomreyn> see "installation instructions" on the bottom of the page
<tomreyn> hmm i guess those are for windows
<tomreyn> thats an insyde bios
<tomreyn> the only update mechanism HP supports for it will be on windows, i think
<jairo_> sp86809.exe this is a .exe file
<tomreyn> that's right. it's a self-extracting zip archive. you can open it with an archive file viewer
<jairo_> This culd fix de problem?
<jairo__> What about this command:   $ sudo rm etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pcifix.conf
<tomreyn> the bios update might fix the problem, not sure
<tomreyn> it's not very likely, but possible. it may fix other problems, though, or improve performance
<tomreyn> the rm command just undoes what we did earlier
<tomreyn> if you like, post this oneline, so i can take anothe rlooka t your logs:   journalctl -b > /tmp/log; cat /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> the bios update might fix the problem, not sure
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> it's not very likely, but possible. it may fix other problems, though, or improve performance
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> the rm command just undoes what we did earlier
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> if you like, post this oneline, so i can take anothe rlooka t your logs:   journalctl -b > /tmp/log; cat /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> you may be able to do the bios update by extracting the archive to a usb attached storage, on a fat32 formatted file system on the first mbr partition
<jairo__> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YDP3mP5QHJ/
<tomreyn> then reboot, enter bios, and select this bios update from there
<tomreyn> hmm, this log is cut off again
<jairo__> Duuude, thats a lot information to me! lol
<jairo__> tomreyn: so I extract from a windows?
<jairo__> What is a cot off log?
<tomreyn> jairo__: first of all, reboot, enter bios, see if you have an option there to install a bios update from a usb attached / "local" storage
<tomreyn> jairo__: actually, before you do this, check whether you have an external usb storage which you can delete for this purpose
<tomreyn> when those preconsidtions are met i can guide you through the rest
<tomreyn> * preconditions
<jairo__> if I have a option to install a bios from a USB,  (I do have a external USB) if I have this option will appear a /"USB Name" storage to update de bios
<tomreyn> is this a stement? is it a question?
<tomreyn> is this a statement? is it a question?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what you're asking, or whether your recapping.
#kubuntu 2020-08-30
<jairo_> tomreyn: Im back!
<tomreyn> jairo_: did you find out whether your bios can do bios updates, yet?
<jairo_> tomreyn: so, you are look for : System Configuration: > Bootn Optons: > UEFI Boot Order?
<tomreyn> oh, it's a uefi bios, ok
<tomreyn> but no, that' snot what i'm looking for
<jairo_> :> USB Diskette on Key/USB Hard Disk
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> jairo__: first of all, reboot, enter bios, see if you have an option there to install a bios update from a usb attached / "local" storage
<jairo_> I dont think this is an Option on My bios start up
<tomreyn> run this:   echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<tomreyn> what does it say?
<jairo_> This system booted via: UEFI
<tomreyn> run this:   sudo ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> jairo_: sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New; sudo wget -O /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/sp86809.exe https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp86501-87000/sp86809.exe
<tomreyn> jairo_: then:   sudo stat --printf '%s\n' /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/sp86809.exe
<tomreyn> and tell me what it reports.
<tomreyn> jairo__: do you have another computer maybe? a smartphone?
<jairo__> I do
<jairo__> Another compluter com Windows 10
<tomreyn> might be good for chatting
<jairo__> ok
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> jairo_: sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New; sudo wget -O /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/sp86809.exe https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp86501-87000/sp86809.exe
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> jairo_: then:   sudo stat --printf '%s\n' /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/sp86809.exe
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> and tell me what it reports.
<jairo_> it is not downloading
<tomreyn> download it on windows then
<tomreyn> and put it on a usb stick
<tomreyn> is your connection stable on windows, though?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> download it on windows then
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> and put it on a usb stick
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> is your connection stable on windows, though?
<tomreyn> maybe your internet connection is shaky in general?
<tomreyn> i don't see how we can work like this
<jairo_> 16766824  --  What does it means?
<tomreyn> the file size of the file you downloaded. thats the correct size, good
<tomreyn> jairo_: so reboot, enter bios, see if you can update bios from there
<jairo_> wow! I dont think I can do it. lol
<jairo_> I dont have to use a usb?
<tomreyn> jairo_: probably not, no
<Swift110-mobile> Sup
<jairo_> tomreyn: Hey there
<jairo_> Im on my Windows noe
<jairo_> I am on Setup Utility But I have no idea how to update my bios
<tomreyn> jairo_: so there's no option to 'update bios from local media' or similar?
<tomreyn> pressing F10 during boot may get you there directly
<jairo_> gnu grub
<jairo_> *ubuntu
<jairo_> Advanced Options for Ubuntu
<jairo_> UEFI Firmware Settings
<tomreyn> jairo_: you ended up on the grub menu. so you either pressed F10 too later or it has no effect
<tomreyn> *too late or...
<jairo_> It has no Effect
<jairo_> tomreyn: by the way, Im not using usb
<tomreyn> jairo_: your system *should* be able to install the firmware update from the efi system partition, where we placed it. but it may need to be prepared differently
<tomreyn> jairo_: if you want to give it another try: mkdir /tmp/hpf; cd /tmp/hpf; sudo 7z e /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/sp86809.exe; sudo cp *.bin /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/; sudo cp platform.ini /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/; sudo cp 02209.bin /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/firmware.bin
<tomreyn> jairo_: you would then need to reboot again, and try to find an option in the bios to carry out the bios upgrade
<tomreyn> this is for a different HP model, but should apply similarily for your system (and that's what i'm working by): https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp86501-87000/sp86809.exe
<tomreyn> "Update System BIOS" should be the option you choose in the beginning after entering "BIOS Setup"
<tomreyn> jairo_: ^
<jairo_> one min
<jairo_> The only option I got is Bios Version and Bios Vendor inside of main manu
<jairo_> could be enything with Legacy Support?
<tomreyn> jairo_: no, it's not about legacy support
<tomreyn> press ctrl-s and ctrl-b in bios setup menu, see if this makes another menu appear
<Jairo_Wind> just a beep sound on both commands
<Jairo_Wind> tomreyn: Where r u from?
<tomreyn> the internets
<tomreyn> i don't think you can upgrade the bios this way if therte's no support for it on your existing bios. you'll need to do it from a windows installation then
<Jairo_Wind> mkdir /tmp/hpf; cd /tmp/hpf; sudo 7z e /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/sp86809.exe; sudo cp *.bin /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/; sudo cp platform.ini /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/; sudo cp 02209.bin /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/firmware.bin
<Jairo_Wind> mkdir /tmp/hpf; cd /tmp/hpf; sudo 7z e /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/sp86809.exe; sudo cp *.bin /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/; sudo cp platform.ini /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/; sudo cp 02209.bin /boot/efi/EFI/HP/BIOS/New/firmware.bin
<jairo_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mhm5Vp52dH/
<Jairo_linux> one last question, with all the information I provided here, is possible that someone use this info to hack my computer?
<tomreyn> Jairo_linux: no, there's no danger there.
<tomreyn> Jairo_linux: if someone was able to and really wanted to do this they would have a little bit more information *maybe* making it a little bit easier, but they'd still need to attack you by other means, probably involving your cooperation
<Jairo_Wind> Just a curiosity, there is nothing to hack in this pc Its fresh installed
<tomreyn> if none of thios works out, you should clean up this way in the end (make double sure you type this exactly like this):   sudo rm -r /boot/efi/EFI/HP
<Jairo_Wind> what does it do?
<tomreyn> Jairo_Wind: it removes the firmware update files we placed on your efi system partition. this is just to clean up, so you don't run out of space there.
<tomreyn> you could also keep those, if you want to try again later
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Why does kde constantly drop usb connection? It powers my cooler pad but doesn't detect MTP, mouse, phones
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> And is there any way to contact kubuntu about wifi signal being extremely low?
<IrcsomeBot> <श्री Sri> @Zoth_Ommog, I had a wifi connectivity issue with kubuntu as well. The signal issue might be because of the drivers installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @श्री Sri, I know, I was hoping someone had a fix. I only have one available driver source, and that's the one with problems
<tomreyn> Zoth_Ommog: how to fix it (and whether you can), always depends on which wireless chipset you have. those can behave very differently, and some with different drivers.
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999     would post info on your installed network devices and their drivers to termbin.com, so that you can share it.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> hey blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hey@Swift110
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<BluesKaj> doing ok here, and you?
<BluesKaj> we don't use textspeak on these support chat
<BluesKaj> chats
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Ok well text speak me in ##forthenerds then
<BluesKaj> no thanks
<jairo_> tomreyn: Hey buddy, I didn't have a chance to thank you yesterday.
<jairo_> Thankyou very much for or time and afford
<oerheks> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jairo_> Guys, which forum do yous guys recommend I post my issue?
<jairo_> Whats means when there is a "!" before the name?
<IrcsomeBot> <AlphD> Is there any recovery tool for Kubuntu?
<oerheks> jairo_, try askubuntu ?
<jairo_> is it a channel or a forum?
<oerheks> you asked for a forum
<jairo_> Tep
